# 190 Visa Lodge 2016 January onwards



## itsmejai

*190 Visa lodge gang 2016*

Hi Friends,

Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.


----------



## itsmejai

Hi,

I have few queries for 190 visa lodging.

1) I have to show work exp of 2 companies. From 1st company, I have relieving letters, exp letters, hike letters, offer letter, reference letter, Form 16 and payslips of last 6 months in that company. From 2nd company which is current company, I have offer letter, hike letter, reference letter, Form 16 and payslips from April 2015 to till date. 
Do I need to have all months payslips, or the above mentioned letters are good to submit?

2) I have 2 tax return statements of Denmark, and they are in Danish. Respective payslips are also in Danish.
Can anyone suggest Danish to English translators in Bangalore, India? and the requirements for the format of translated document?


----------



## Jamaloo

can any one tell me what is the timeline for invitaion after EOI submission for 60 pointers in NSW ??????visa 190


----------



## caio.xavier

*Visa 190*

Hi friends, good evening.

I am in the middle of the way to apply for the 190 visa. I am about to finish my career assessments. I am still studying to get the 7 band score on ielts exam.

As everyone here know, to hire a agent to apply to this visa is very expensive (about 3200 AUD). Does someone know how to do this application? Can you share your experience with me?

I have visa till 20th june 2016, and I hope to apply for this visa untill March.

Thanks for your attention,

Caio Barreto  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashiqcep

Dear All,
This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa from the month of January 2016. 

So far from the beginning of this year until now no case officer being assigned for most of the visa application. .:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Junaijo

I am in the process of assessing my skills and qualifications as well as experience from Vetassess. I am doing that within visa subclass 190 for Queensland nomination. Do you think going for Visa subclass 190 since I have a Queensland PhD under Australian Leadership Award (paid Phd research) , is better than going for skills independent visa subclass 189?

Your input and experience is appreciated.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi all,
*Warm greetings of the day !!!
*

I have also lodged my visa application in January 2016, I am awaiting to get a case officer assigned and review the case, it's been too much Patience testing. Just keeping fingers crossed to receive some update this week or early next week for the progress.

Good to see this forum created specially for 190 visa category so that we all can keep a track of how the case officers are moving on by getting assigned and providing grants.


----------



## madhuri1310

ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer
Point 55+5
Experience 10 years
EOI submitted 5/11/2015
still waiting for invitation.....
Any Idea when Can I get


----------



## ashiqcep

Junaijo said:


> I am in the process of assessing my skills and qualifications as well as experience from Vetassess. I am doing that within visa subclass 190 for Queensland nomination. Do you think going for Visa subclass 190 since I have a Queensland PhD under Australian Leadership Award (paid Phd research) , is better than going for skills independent visa subclass 189?
> 
> Your input and experience is appreciated.


189 will give you more freedom while 190 limit you within the state only. If your occupation is on SOL, it's better to go for 189 depending your point.


----------



## ashiqcep

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> *Warm greetings of the day !!!
> *
> 
> I have also lodged my visa application in January 2016, I am awaiting to get a case officer assigned and review the case, it's been too much Patience testing. Just keeping fingers crossed to receive some update this week or early next week for the progress.
> 
> Good to see this forum created specially for 190 visa category so that we all can keep a track of how the case officers are moving on by getting assigned and providing grants.


Hi Gourangshah,

Thanks bro. 
So far i never find anybody got case officer. 
Definitely it's the real test of patience. 
Keep in touch and maintain the track.


----------



## Junaijo

*My occupation is on the Consolidated list.*



ashiqcep said:


> 189 will give you more freedom while 190 limit you within the state only. If your occupation is on SOL, it's better to go for 189 depending your point.


My occupation which is "242111 University Lecturer", is on the consolidated list. So. it is there, isn't it?

Regards.


----------



## ashiqcep

Junaijo said:


> My occupation which is "242111 University Lecturer", is on the consolidated list. So. it is there, isn't it?
> 
> Regards.


Sorry to say that for this occupation you are not eligible to apply 189. You are only eligible for 190 and only NT is accepting your occupation .

SA still open with special condition which means need 85 points


----------



## Junaijo

ashiqcep said:


> Sorry to say that for this occupation you are not eligible to apply 189. You are only eligible for 190 and only NT is accepting your occupation .
> 
> SA still open with special condition which means need 85 points


According to migration QLD:

"To be eligible, you must have the criteria relevant to an occupation on the relevant Queensland Skilled Occupation List.

To check if your occupation is eligible, you can download the relevant list below:

Skilled Occupation List for International Post-Graduate Alumni [PDF] (subclass 190 visa) for holders of a Masters degree
The Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List for holders of a PhD".

Since "242111 University Lecturer" is on the list, why you say "only NT is accepting" this occupation?


----------



## ashiqcep

Junaijo said:


> According to migration QLD:
> 
> "To be eligible, you must have the criteria relevant to an occupation on the relevant Queensland Skilled Occupation List.
> 
> To check if your occupation is eligible, you can download the relevant list below:
> 
> Skilled Occupation List for International Post-Graduate Alumni [PDF] (subclass 190 visa) for holders of a Masters degree
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List for holders of a PhD".
> 
> Since "242111 University Lecturer" is on the list, why you say "only NT is accepting" this occupation?


Oh , i overlooked QLD criteria. Then proceed for it


----------



## ashiqcep

Dear Mates,
I heard for 190 visa there are certain numbers of quotas for each financial years. Normally after January these quotas get lesser and lesser. 
So after lodging Visa it's not sure still need to wait for suitable quota or not.
Can somebody clarify this?


----------



## anilbondada

madhuri1310 said:


> ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer
> Point 55+5
> Experience 10 years
> EOI submitted 5/11/2015
> still waiting for invitation.....
> Any Idea when Can I get


Any update in your invitation?
even I am waiting for invitation for 190 subclass ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer


----------



## Junaijo

ashiqcep said:


> Oh , i overlooked QLD criteria. Then proceed for it


Thanks mate. So, you suggest without thinking of 189, just proceed with this assessment for 190?

As you know, now Vetassess has informed me today, that my "urgency request has been approved" and "my application is being treated with priority".

Cheers.


----------



## ashiqcep

Junaijo said:


> Thanks mate. So, you suggest without thinking of 189, just proceed with this assessment for 190?
> 
> As you know, now Vetassess has informed me today, that my "urgency request has been approved" and "my application is being treated with priority".
> 
> Cheers.



Good luck.
Proceed for it.
Things getting harder day by day


----------



## djawalkar

Dear All,

Just sharing my experience on my 190 grant. I have received my subclass 190 grant (PR grant) exactly on 100th day from my application submission day. I wish all the best to everyone applying for subclass 190.


----------



## ashiqcep

djawalkar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just sharing my experience on my 190 grant. I have received my subclass 190 grant (PR grant) exactly on 100th day from my application submission day. I wish all the best to everyone applying for subclass 190.


Hi djwalkar,

Why so late? did you submit all documents together before CO being assigned? or Later upon request of CO?

Some people still getting their visa very fast even within one month.


----------



## ashiqcep

189 visa applied on January some already get direct grant, some get contacted with CO.
But so far 190 visa applicant haven't communicated by CO.

Any reason?


----------



## gaudit24

Hi all,

I have the same question as to how is a CO assigned for 189 / 190, i have recently seen many direct grants under 189, not sure much for 190. However, it is also witnessed where some cases have taken more than 100 days to process while some have received within 10 to 15 days.

Can someone share a light on this as how has the processing of visa applications recently moved. Are they now slower for 190 visa applications or are they waiting to give direct grants to those applicants who front load all the documents on the visa webpage?


----------



## T_mina

*Can we submit 2 applications for ACT sponsorship at the same time?*

Hi. I have submitted state sponsorship application to ACT for visa 190 last week. 

I have submitted all required documents and as a residency proof submitted my Bank statement of last three months. Now I wish that I should have submitted my house lease documents and husband's employment proof and my daughter school letter stating that she is admitted in school for next year to ensure them that I have a genuine intention to live in Canberra for next two years. Is only submitting bank statement enough? 

I was just wondering if can we submit two application at the same time so I submit application again with all above mentioned documents.


----------



## djawalkar

ashiqcep said:


> Hi djwalkar,
> 
> Why so late? did you submit all documents together before CO being assigned? or Later upon request of CO?
> 
> Some people still getting their visa very fast even within one month.



There are two reasons for delay in my visa processing. Firstly, my wife had to postpone her PCC appointments couple of times due to her work requirements. Secondly, my case officer asked for reference letters from all my employers and one employer gave the reference after number of follow ups. I lost total 45 days on these, therefore it took complete 100 days from application to visa grant.


----------



## ashiqcep

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the same question as to how is a CO assigned for 189 / 190, i have recently seen many direct grants under 189, not sure much for 190. However, it is also witnessed where some cases have taken more than 100 days to process while some have received within 10 to 15 days.
> 
> Can someone share a light on this as how has the processing of visa applications recently moved. Are they now slower for 190 visa applications or are they waiting to give direct grants to those applicants who front load all the documents on the visa webpage?


I am worried for the quota. However, DIBP always says quota system is not applicable to 190 application but still internally they maintain quota .
One of my friend in February 2015 received reply from case officer stating no quota for that finc year. Thereafter in July he got approval after new quota open.

He was sponsored by NSW.


----------



## ashiqcep

djawalkar said:


> There are two reasons for delay in my visa processing. Firstly, my wife had to postpone her PCC appointments couple of times due to her work requirements. Secondly, my case officer asked for reference letters from all my employers and one employer gave the reference after number of follow ups. I lost total 45 days on these, therefore it took complete 100 days from application to visa grant.


If anybody don't claim work experience point does he need to get reference letter from the employer?


----------



## djawalkar

ashiqcep said:


> If anybody don't claim work experience point does he need to get reference letter from the employer?


I guess it is not required for applicants not claiming work experience.


----------



## skynet16

Hi,
I will be lodging my 190 for WA in a day or two. can someone describe me the steps they go through once the application is launched. For example when can we get the Medical done? Do we have to wait for the CO appointment to get the medicals and PCC done? What's the usual procedure? 
TIA


----------



## djawalkar

rajbir said:


> Hi,
> I will be lodging my 190 for WA in a day or two. can someone describe me the steps they go through once the application is launched. For example when can we get the Medical done? Do we have to wait for the CO appointment to get the medicals and PCC done? What's the usual procedure?
> TIA


You do not need to wait for CO's request for your PCC and Medicals.
Medicals can be completed once you receive HAP ID after submitting your application and paying your VISA fees. PCC appointment can be initiated right now. If you front load all documents, then chances are you'll get a direct visa grant without CO requesting more information.


----------



## skynet16

djawalkar said:


> You do not need to wait for CO's request for your PCC and Medicals.
> Medicals can be completed once you receive HAP ID after submitting your application and paying your VISA fees. PCC appointment can be initiated right now. If you front load all documents, then chances are you'll get a direct visa grant without CO requesting more information.


Thanks Djawalker,
Already applied for PCC. Waiting on the invitation now to generate HAP ID. Another question if you know, I am currently onshore in Australia. Do I have to exit and re-enter Australia after grant of PR? 

TIA


----------



## ashiqcep

rajbir said:


> Thanks Djawalker,
> Already applied for PCC. Waiting on the invitation now to generate HAP ID. Another question if you know, I am currently onshore in Australia. Do I have to exit and re-enter Australia after grant of PR?
> 
> TIA


So far i know no need to exit and re-enter. Just do report to the state accordingly. 
WA experts may shed more light on this issue.


----------



## AU_move_2013

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi all,
> *Warm greetings of the day !!!
> *
> 
> I have also lodged my visa application in January 2016, I am awaiting to get a case officer assigned and review the case, it's been too much Patience testing. Just keeping fingers crossed to receive some update this week or early next week for the progress.
> 
> Good to see this forum created specially for 190 visa category so that we all can keep a track of how the case officers are moving on by getting assigned and providing grants.


Hi,

Can you share docs required for dependent spouse. I have lodged application 190 on 22nd Jan.

REgards


----------



## skynet16

Does anyone have a comprehensive list of documents which we need to upload for 190 application. I mean, are there any additional documents(except PCC and medicals) required than which were submitted for assessment ? 
2. Is Children birth certificate must or passport will suffice for age proof? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rahulraju2008

ashiqcep said:


> I am worried for the quota. However, DIBP always says quota system is not applicable to 190 application but still internally they maintain quota .
> One of my friend in February 2015 received reply from case officer stating no quota for that finc year. Thereafter in July he got approval after new quota open.
> 
> He was sponsored by NSW.


Do you know if this quota is for the number of grants in a month? Applicable to 190 or 189 or both?


----------



## ashiqcep

rahulraju2008 said:


> Do you know if this quota is for the number of grants in a month? Applicable to 190 or 189 or both?


Occupational ceiling is applicable for 189 visa grant. 

Check SkillSelect for 189 quota status.

For 190, the quota system is not official but internally they maintain it.


----------



## ashiqcep

Any update?
Anybody got assigned case officer?


----------



## skynet16

ashiqcep said:


> Any update?
> Anybody got assigned case officer?


I guess the shortest time is two weeks.. May be you will be assigned soon.


----------



## Makybe Diva

myimmitracker.com suggests nobody who lodged a 190 in Jan 2016 has received a grant or even been contacted by CO, which is disappointing considering numerous 189 applications lodged in Jan have already received direct grants.

Not sure the reason for this considering 190 applications are supposed to receive priority over 189 ?


----------



## ashiqcep

Makybe Diva said:


> myimmitracker.com suggests nobody who lodged a 190 in Jan 2016 has received a grant or even been contacted by CO, which is disappointing considering numerous 189 applications lodged in Jan have already received direct grants.
> 
> Not sure the reason for this considering 190 applications are supposed to receive priority over 189 ?


Exactly.
But i checked with a well reputed migration agent regrading 189 and 190 issue. 
According to them 189 has priority over 190, however DIBP always says 190 is faster than 189.
But reality quite different.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

I am trying to attach some more documents on the immi website. But, i am receiving an error as:
"The file you have selected is not of an accepted type.
Only the following type/s are accepted: application/vnd.ms-excel,image/pjpeg,text/richtext,application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.document,application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.spreadsheetml.sheet,application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.presentationml.presentation,application/vnd.ms-powerpoint,image/jpeg,image/png,application/dicom,text/plain,image/bmp,image/gif,image/x-dicom,application/msword,application/rtf,application/x-rtf,application/pdf."

I mean, I am not able to upload the pdf file, i tried the older one's which i had already uploaded but still the error is the same.

Can anyone highlight what can be the issue or has anyone come across the same issue. Please share. I believe it can be because of 2 reasons:
1. A case officer has been assigned and is reviewing the case and therefore has locked any uploads further until additionally requested by him
2. Site error temporarily to upload any document on Saturday or So and faced by everyone currently uploading it.

Please share your experiences. It shall be helpful for everyone going ahead.


----------



## gaudit24

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share docs required for dependent spouse. I have lodged application 190 on 22nd Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> REgards



For dependent, they state the list on the visa page to be uploaded. 
For me they asked for:
1. English evidence
2. Form 1221
3. Educational certificates
4. Medical certificate
5. Passport
6. Pcc certificate

Thats it. On top of it i added form 80.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet16

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am trying to attach some more documents on the immi website. But, i am receiving an error as:
> "The file you have selected is not of an accepted type.
> Only the following type/s are accepted: application/vnd.ms-excel,image/pjpeg,text/richtext,application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.wordprocessingml.document,application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.spreadsheetml.sheet,application/vnd.openxmlformats-officedocument.presentationml.presentation,application/vnd.ms-powerpoint,image/jpeg,image/png,application/dicom,text/plain,image/bmp,image/gif,image/x-dicom,application/msword,application/rtf,application/x-rtf,application/pdf."
> 
> I mean, I am not able to upload the pdf file, i tried the older one's which i had already uploaded but still the error is the same.
> 
> Can anyone highlight what can be the issue or has anyone come across the same issue. Please share. I believe it can be because of 2 reasons:
> 1. A case officer has been assigned and is reviewing the case and therefore has locked any uploads further until additionally requested by him
> 2. Site error temporarily to upload any document on Saturday or So and faced by everyone currently uploading it.
> 
> Please share your experiences. It shall be helpful for everyone going ahead.


Sometimes happens due to some bug in the webisite itself. Try the usual steps, refreshing and logging out and logging in.


----------



## rahulraju2008

ashiqcep said:


> Occupational ceiling is applicable for 189 visa grant.
> 
> Check SkillSelect for 189 quota status.
> 
> For 190, the quota system is not official but internally they maintain it.


I understand the concept of occupational ceiling limits for each code. Once that limit is reached no more invitations will be sent for that code. But is there a similar quota for visa grants on monthly basis? Didn't see this is Skillselect but maybe I just missed to notice.


----------



## GTR123

anilbondada said:


> Any update in your invitation?
> even I am waiting for invitation for 190 subclass ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer


Hello, I have applied EOI for 261311 - Analyst Programmer code in Sept 2015 with 55+5 points...no updates till now ..still waiting for the invitation...any recent updates for 55+5 pointers...it would be great if some can tell status of 55+5 pointers applied in 2015


----------



## ashiqcep

rahulraju2008 said:


> I understand the concept of occupational ceiling limits for each code. Once that limit is reached no more invitations will be sent for that code. But is there a similar quota for visa grants on monthly basis? Didn't see this is Skillselect but maybe I just missed to notice.


They have cap for 190 visa granting each financial year , however this is not open for public.


----------



## ashiqcep

GTR123 said:


> Hello, I have applied EOI for 261311 - Analyst Programmer code in Sept 2015 with 55+5 points...no updates till now ..still waiting for the invitation...any recent updates for 55+5 pointers...it would be great if some can tell status of 55+5 pointers applied in 2015


If you been applied for NSW nomination, there is a high chance in March to May to get invitation.


----------



## skynet16

ashiqcep said:


> They have cap for 190 visa granting each financial year , however this is not open for public.


Australian financial year is from June to May. This means they have they have reached non-disclosed ceiling in just 6-7 months. IMHO this is highly unlikely. If there's a quota to 190 I guess it will be only on the state sponsorship level. Not after the state has approved the nomination. There's no point in piling approved applications when they can't process them to grant. I think they may have a backlog from the Christmas holidays. Just guessing.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

Today, I was filling up form 1221 for myself. I was cross checking with Form 80 which i had already filled up and uploaded. I came across a small mistake that i had made in Form 80.

I had claimed an employment experience from Feb 2007 to Nov 2010 which was written correctly in form 80. However, in the last page i.e. additional information, i had provided details of unemployment period for which by mistake i had written that i was unemployed from Oct 2010 to Feb 2011 instead of writing Dec 2010 to Feb 2011.

Will this impact my assessment or should i do anything about this by filling up the whole form 80, or providing correct details of last page and uploading it again or should i fill up form 1023.

However, skills assessment by vetasses has given me 6.3 years and included my correct experience upto Nov 2010.

Can anyone share any idea on this as it is really worrying me. Seniors, please share some light on this as what needs to be done.


----------



## skynet16

gourangshah24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I was filling up form 1221 for myself. I was cross checking with Form 80 which i had already filled up and uploaded. I came across a small mistake that i had made in Form 80.
> 
> I had claimed an employment experience from Feb 2007 to Nov 2010 which was written correctly in form 80. However, in the last page i.e. additional information, i had provided details of unemployment period for which by mistake i had written that i was unemployed from Oct 2010 to Feb 2011 instead of writing Dec 2010 to Feb 2011.
> 
> Will this impact my assessment or should i do anything about this by filling up the whole form 80, or providing correct details of last page and uploading it again or should i fill up form 1023.
> 
> However, skills assessment by vetasses has given me 6.3 years and included my correct experience upto Nov 2010.
> 
> Can anyone share any idea on this as it is really worrying me. Seniors, please share some light on this as what needs to be done.


I think on the application home page there is an option to "update us" where you can inform the department of any changes or incorrect information provided. Try putting your information there. I am sure they will consider it. I have never used it but if there's an option you can upload the corrected form 80. Hope it helps.


----------



## Junaijo

I haven't got my Vetassess report yet, but I have exchanged important communication with them. 
1. They informed me they approved my urgency request.
2. They also said the same assessment can be used for both Subclass 189 and 190. According to QLD immigration, I am eligible as my occupation is on the consilidated list. However, some say my occupation which is University Lecturer is not available for 189.

Based on this information, what do you think would be my best visa option, 189 or 190?
Look forward for your opinion on this issue.


----------



## Subha87

Did any of the Jan applicants got their CO assigned yet?


----------



## Makybe Diva

Subha87 said:


> Did any of the Jan applicants got their CO assigned yet?


Nothing here. Lodged 20 Jan and uploaded same day


----------



## engineer20

Junaijo said:


> I haven't got my Vetassess report yet, but I have exchanged important communication with them.
> 1. They informed me they approved my urgency request.
> 2. They also said the same assessment can be used for both Subclass 189 and 190. According to QLD immigration, I am eligible as my occupation is on the consilidated list. However, some say my occupation which is University Lecturer is not available for 189.
> 
> Based on this information, what do you think would be my best visa option, 189 or 190?
> Look forward for your opinion on this issue.


If your nominated occupation is on csol list then you are only eligible to apply for visa 190 or 489. Visa 189 is only available for sol occupations.


----------



## ashiqcep

Subha87 said:


> Did any of the Jan applicants got their CO assigned yet?


So far no


----------



## r_zz

Hi everyone,

I have started my application on 06th Feb with NSW SS stream 190. Lets see when there is positive news ... Any good guess , approx when i have chance ?


ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
DIBP Point: 65 ( Age-30, Work Exp: 10 English: 10, Education: 15)
ACS: Aug 2015
English Test: Jan 2016
EOI Lodged: Feb 2016 (Seeking NSW nomination)


----------



## ashiqcep

r_zz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have started my application on 06th Feb with NSW SS stream 190. Lets see when there is positive news ... Any good guess , approx when i have chance ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> DIBP Point: 65 ( Age-30, Work Exp: 10 English: 10, Education: 15)
> ACS: Aug 2015
> English Test: Jan 2016
> EOI Lodged: Feb 2016 (Seeking NSW nomination)


You have high chance to get invitation within two months since your point is 70 (including ss)


----------



## Junaijo

I did IELTS with overall band of 7. (Reading 7.5, Writing 6.5, Listening 6.5 , Speaking 8). So, I am not getting any point since it's not 7 from all 4 bands.

However, I get 20 for education+ 10 for Australia work experience, QLD nomination 10+ age 15 + Australia atudy requirement 5. That's 60. I might get more for experience in my country. So waiting for Vetassess outcome.

What do you think? If I get 60 + points, should I submit EOI without doing IELTS again?


----------



## r_zz

ashiqcep said:


> You have high chance to get invitation within two months since your point is 70 (including ss)


Seriously Two months even with 70 Points .. that's a long waiting period though !

I was expecting by the trend that i might get in 15 days ... since two month make sense for 189 .. what do you say ?


----------



## ashiqcep

Junaijo said:


> I did IELTS with overall band of 7. (Reading 7.5, Writing 6.5, Listening 6.5 , Speaking 8). So, I am not getting any point since it's not 7 from all 4 bands.
> 
> However, I get 20 for education+ 10 for Australia work experience, QLD nomination 10+ age 15 + Australia atudy requirement 5. That's 60. I might get more for experience in my country. So waiting for Vetassess outcome.
> 
> What do you think? If I get 60 + points, should I submit EOI without doing IELTS again?


Without QLD point -10, u have 50 which make u eligible for 489
If u want to apply for 190, u need to have 55 of your own.


----------



## skynet16

Any tips/suggestions for filling form 80. TIA.


----------



## rohan6682

Hi Everyone

I have submitted below documents for spouse (I am not claiming points for partner's skills). Pls guide do I need to submit any more documents for her

Passport
Date of birth documents
Photo
IELTS
Form 1221
Form 80
PCC

Thanks


----------



## mattt

I've got direct grant today. I applied on 13.01.


----------



## rohan6682

mattt said:


> I've got direct grant today. I applied on 13.01.


Congrats.

Are you onshore or offshore


----------



## mattt

thanks, offshore


----------



## Subha87

Congrats mattt.. Your timelines please. Also, please update your case in myimmitracker


----------



## skynet16

rohan6682 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have submitted below documents for spouse (I am not claiming points for partner's skills). Pls guide do I need to submit any more documents for her
> 
> Passport
> Date of birth documents
> Photo
> IELTS
> Form 1221
> Form 80
> PCC
> 
> Thanks


 Just to on safer side I would suggest upload the educational degree/certificates if they have mentioned on form 1221 and 80. 
I Have a question regarding photo submission? Is there any guide line regarding it?


----------



## ashiqcep

mattt said:


> I've got direct grant today. I applied on 13.01.



Congrats mate.Super fast grant
Is it 189 or 190?


----------



## mattt

Visa 190 , already updated on myimmitracker
SC: 233214
55+5 points
EOI : 06/10/15
Invitation: 03/12/15
Approval: 12/01/16
Lodged: 13/01/16
Grant: 10/02/16


----------



## Makybe Diva

mattt said:


> I've got direct grant today. I applied on 13.01.


Many congratulations !!
I applied on 20th so hopefully not too long to go now.

What time of day was the email received ? Are they all sent out daytime in Australia so through the night in Europe ?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashiqcep

mattt said:


> Visa 190 , already updated on myimmitracker
> SC: 233214
> 55+5 points
> EOI : 06/10/15
> Invitation: 03/12/15
> Approval: 12/01/16
> Lodged: 13/01/16
> Grant: 10/02/16


Great!!


----------



## mattt

Makybe Diva said:


> Many congratulations !!
> I applied on 20th so hopefully not too long to go now.
> 
> What time of day was the email received ? Are they all sent out daytime in Australia so through the night in Europe ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


I'm currently in Hong Kong so received an email during the day. 
It was sent at 15:52 Sydney time.


----------



## ashiqcep

Makybe Diva said:


> Many congratulations !!
> I applied on 20th so hopefully not too long to go now.
> 
> What time of day was the email received ? Are they all sent out daytime in Australia so through the night in Europe ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


I don't think everybody will get super fast grant. It might be case to case basis.
Since you applied on 20th and expecting grant soon, i also want to hope for earlier grant.:second:
I haven't done my medical, will it cause delay?


----------



## rohan6682

rajbir said:


> Just to on safer side I would suggest upload the educational degree/certificates if they have mentioned on form 1221 and 80.
> I Have a question regarding photo submission? Is there any guide line regarding it?


No there are no specific guidelines regarding photo. I provided them 3.5*4.5 inches with 70% face and name written below


----------



## skynet16

rohan6682 said:


> No there are no specific guidelines regarding photo. I provided them 3.5*4.5 inches with 70% face and name written below


I haven't written the name below. Wondering whether they will accept it or not? The photos are within specifications though.


----------



## engineer20

ashiqcep said:


> I don't think everybody will get super fast grant. It might be case to case basis.
> Since you applied on 20th and expecting grant soon, i also want to hope for earlier grant.:second:
> I haven't done my medical, will it cause delay?


friend, if your medicals is still not done then your application will take some time and CO will ask for it. hopefully you have uploaded all required docs before CO allocation for a possible direct grant.


----------



## danielm

I have submitted my application in Jan 25th and uploaded all documents including Pcc and health check up has been done and clinic will upload later . The status shows application received only .Please Jan applicant if anyone got CO update here .Thanks in advance .


----------



## engineer20

rohan6682 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have submitted below documents for spouse (I am not claiming points for partner's skills). Pls guide do I need to submit any more documents for her
> 
> Passport
> Date of birth documents
> Photo
> IELTS
> Form 1221
> Form 80
> PCC
> 
> Thanks


maybe you could add your marriage certificate to prove your relationship and her reason for change of name.


----------



## engineer20

mattt said:


> I've got direct grant today. I applied on 13.01.


congrats! did you upload form 1221 or form 80?


----------



## mattt

engineer20 said:


> congrats! did you upload form 1221 or form 80?


Both.
I've never really known the difference between them so I decided to upload both.


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi. I applied 190 visa on 24 jan 2016. Uploaded all documents,pcc,medical, form 80 and 1221. Still co not alloted. Anyone alloted co.?


----------



## ashiqcep

80.pawan said:


> Hi. I applied 190 visa on 24 jan 2016. Uploaded all documents,pcc,medical, form 80 and 1221. Still co not alloted. Anyone alloted co.?



I have applied on 25th January. No CO been allocated yet.

If you already uploaded all documents, high chance to get direct grant.
One member "Matt" already got direct grant ,he lodged visa on 13th January.


----------



## danielm

I'm too applied on Jan 25th uploaded all documents except form 80 and going to upload soon .


----------



## rohan6682

Hi Everyone

I am working with same company for last 8 years and I have not provided employment letter mentioning duties and responsibilities as my company does not know about this. I have provided below documents as employment proof

Letter from employer for the purpose of visa
Appointment letter
Few salary slips
Promotion letters
Last 2 years Form 16
Employee provident statement for last 8 years
Statutary declaration mentioning my duties and reponsibilities

Hope these documents are fine

Thanks


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Guys,

Looking at the immigration tracker.. One guy who lodged on 13th Jan got a direct grant.. Please update your details in My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc190


----------



## ashiqcep

ashwin.nooli said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking at the immigration tracker.. One guy who lodged on 13th Jan got a direct grant.. Please update your details in My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc190


Any CO contact?


----------



## gaudit24

Hello All,

I have lodged my 190 Visa on 22nd Jan and kept uploading documents until 8th Feb. Let's see what happens in the coming days....

Hope to hear something next week. All fingers crossed.....I am impatient right now but still seeking my patience.....Best wishes to all my friends..


----------



## Subha87

Have been going through lots of thread and I guess CO gets allocated sooner for people who haven't submitted all of their documents esp PCC and medicals. Is that the case? Does anyone know how this works? I am seeing people who have lodged application on 22-Jan,23-Jan and 26-Jan being allocated while i am still awaiting 



---------------------------------------------
190 || 261112
EOI : 09-Dec-2015
Approval : 18-Dec-2015
Applied : 21-Dec-2015
Invite : 12-Jan-2016
Visa Lodged : 21-Jan-2015
Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashiqcep

Where did you find these info?
I lodged on 25th Jan , haven't done my medical yet but still no CO been assigned.


----------



## Subha87

seen in many other threads like 189 jan 2016 visa lodge gang and 189/190grants from gsm brisbane/adelaide
hopefully u ll get a co allocated nxt week


----------



## ashwin.nooli

ashiqcep said:


> Any CO contact?


Nope,,, not yet bro... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Subha,, CO contacted 189 visa guys till 24th Jan.. and few got direct grant as well. For 190 they are still looking at 14th Jan visa lodgers. So it may take a week or two for the CO to contact us.... 



Subha87 said:


> Have been going through lots of thread and I guess CO gets allocated sooner for people who haven't submitted all of their documents esp PCC and medicals. Is that the case? Does anyone know how this works? I am seeing people who have lodged application on 22-Jan,23-Jan and 26-Jan being allocated while i am still awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 190 || 261112
> EOI : 09-Dec-2015
> Approval : 18-Dec-2015
> Applied : 21-Dec-2015
> Invite : 12-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodged : 21-Jan-2015
> Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Makybe Diva

Subha87 said:


> Have been going through lots of thread and I guess CO gets allocated sooner for people who haven't submitted all of their documents esp PCC and medicals. Is that the case? Does anyone know how this works? I am seeing people who have lodged application on 22-Jan,23-Jan and 26-Jan being allocated while i am still awaiting
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 190 || 261112
> EOI : 09-Dec-2015
> Approval : 18-Dec-2015
> Applied : 21-Dec-2015
> Invite : 12-Jan-2016
> Visa Lodged : 21-Jan-2015
> Grant : :fingerscrossed:


Those people are probably 189 visas who seem to be getting through the process much quicker than 190 in recent weeks. As far as I know Mattt is the only Jan 190 who has had contact.


----------



## Subha87

Yes..All of them are 189..None in 190 subclass.. I have one more query.. I lodged visa on 21 and uploaded all documents. If i add a few more documents now, will it affect the CO allocation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Subha87 said:


> Yes..All of them are 189..None in 190 subclass.. I have one more query.. I lodged visa on 21 and uploaded all documents. If i add a few more documents now, will it affect the CO allocation? Thanks in advance.


If it would increase chances of a direct grant then do it. If they are likely to ask for more info anyway then you would maybe be aswell waiting. I don't know if uploading now would delay a CO looking at your case if they see you are still uploading ?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## malbuquerque306

I'm at the same boat of you guys... Lodged (190 visa) on 30-Jan-2016. Uploaded all required documents except PCC's (translation in progress) and Medicals (booked for 15-Feb). Still no CO allocated.


----------



## bharathi039

Subha87 said:


> Yes..All of them are 189..None in 190 subclass.. I have one more query.. I lodged visa on 21 and uploaded all documents. If i add a few more documents now, will it affect the CO allocation? Thanks in advance.


No.. It wont. In fact, I was uploading my docs even the day before CO was assigned in my case.. Just visa lodged date matters..


----------



## ashiqcep

bharathi039 said:


> No.. It wont. In fact, I was uploading my docs even the day before CO was assigned in my case.. Just visa lodged date matters..


I have lodged 190 visa on 25th January and yet to assign CO. 
It means they process everything faster for 189.
190 is the second priority.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

ashiqcep said:


> I have lodged 190 visa on 25th January and yet to assign CO.
> It means they process everything faster for 189.
> 190 is the second priority.


Expect CO allocation after 4 weeks... I observed the trend in the immitracker, so you might get a CO allocation or direct grant by 21 FEB..


----------



## ashwin.nooli

gaudit24 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 Visa on 22nd Jan and kept uploading documents until 8th Feb. Let's see what happens in the coming days....
> 
> Hope to hear something next week. All fingers crossed.....I am impatient right now but still seeking my patience.....Best wishes to all my friends..


I have uploaded all my docs by Jan 24 and launched my application on Jan 21.. donno when a CO will contact me?


----------



## danielm

I had applied on Jan 2015 and uploaded all
Documents except form80 . Please keep updates here if anyone application get case officer.


----------



## danielm

Sorry for typo error it's Jan 25th 2016..


----------



## Larryyu

*Mry*

Hi all,

one small question, when I upload the passport, do I just upload the first page or the whole? or some>?


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Larryyu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> one small question, when I upload the passport, do I just upload the first page or the whole? or some>?


First and last pages...


----------



## Makybe Diva

ashwin.nooli said:


> First and last pages...


Will that vary depending what country your passport is from ?


----------



## cd93419

Do we need to upload photographs for all applicants? Where is that option and I am unaware about any such requirements on their website.

Experts pls advise me?

Thanks


----------



## cd93419

Hi Bharathi,

Did u get CO assigned? If yes than what's ur dates of visa lodgement?



bharathi039 said:


> Subha87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..All of them are 189..None in 190 subclass.. I have one more query.. I lodged visa on 21 and uploaded all documents. If i add a few more documents now, will it affect the CO allocation? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> No.. It wont. In fact, I was uploading my docs even the day before CO was assigned in my case.. Just visa lodged date matters..
Click to expand...


----------



## bharathi039

cd93419 said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Did u get CO assigned? If yes than what's ur dates of visa lodgement?


Lodged - 26/1 
Co Assigned - 8/2


----------



## gaudit24

Hi Friends,

I am currently, seeing the trend for VISA 189 category, COs are assigned very quick and they request for additional documents too very quickly. I don't understand what's going on. 

On one side, they seem very busy as once they request additional doc's they look into it after 4 to 6 weeks and on other hand once a visa file is lodged a CO looks into it within 7 to 10 days....And for 190 VISA, nothing is moving for January candidates.....

I hope, we have a good CO team on the other end who is fast and making things on their end workable.....I hope this week starts on a positive note. Any January candidates got update today from CO or a direct grant?

Secondly, guys, those who are still not on immitracker, please update yourself, It helps everyone to track and maintain a trend analysis. It is for benefit for all of us and future candidates....

Best of luck to all......


----------



## Makybe Diva

CO requested form 80 for myself and my wife. Lodged 20.01

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

Did u get any email before for CO allocation? Or directly asking for extra documents.



Makybe Diva said:


> CO requested form 80 for myself and my wife. Lodged 20.01
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausboy2015

Can I know how to get a direct grant? 

And as I know some applicants don't need to provide form 80 or 1221. Why ?


----------



## Makybe Diva

cd93419 said:


> Did u get any email before for CO allocation? Or directly asking for extra documents.


No email before - just 1directly asking for form 80


----------



## Makybe Diva

Ausboy2015 said:


> Can I know how to get a direct grant?
> 
> And as I know some applicants don't need to provide form 80 or 1221. Why ?


It's random who is asked for them however i imagine there are situations that make you more likely to be asked.

Front loading obviously therefore increases chances of a direct grant.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

bharathi039 said:


> Lodged - 26/1
> Co Assigned - 8/2


What all documents did the CO ask for?


----------



## cd93419

Thx 4 reply. Did u upload photograph as well? If yes than where?




Makybe Diva said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did u get any email before for CO allocation? Or directly asking for extra documents.
> 
> 
> 
> No email before - just 1directly asking for form 80
Click to expand...


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Makybe Diva said:


> Will that vary depending what country your passport is from ?


I think so, In India its first and last pages.. 
I am sorry.. I did not check your nationality.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

cd93419 said:


> Thx 4 reply. Did u upload photograph as well? If yes than where?


Even I want to know about the photographs.


----------



## Ausboy2015

Mine lodged on 13th, still no news


----------



## cd93419

Same here. ?



Ausboy2015 said:


> Mine lodged on 13th, still no news


----------



## cd93419

Thx for ur reply. U r lucky tht u hv fast progress. I had submitted before u but not heard anything from CO.

Let's see how it goes 



bharathi039 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Did u get CO assigned? If yes than what's ur dates of visa lodgement?
> 
> 
> 
> Lodged - 26/1
> Co Assigned - 8/2
Click to expand...


----------



## gaudit24

cd93419 said:


> Thx for ur reply. U r lucky tht u hv fast progress. I had submitted before u but not heard anything from CO.
> 
> Let's see how it goes


I think the case of Barathi is different. She has lodged under 189 VISA category and mostly 189 in the current trend are assigned CO's within 10 to 12 days of lodging of online visa application.

So relax buddy, if you are under 190 visa category, you should hear something from CO after 28 days of lodging of your visa or else you should receive a direct grant.

Well wishers are with you and we all are in the same boat. Pray to god that we all receive a direct grant.


----------



## Subha87

Immi Tracker shows someone called Jessie has got grant (WA) today. Her visa lodge date is 19-Jan. So hopefully we will get our grants by this week with almighty's grace.. :eyebrows:


----------



## rsaini

Hello Experts,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 on 31st Jan 2016, under 263111 with score as: Age (25) + Language (0 but Competent level) + Experience (15) + Qualification (15) + State sponsorship (5) = Total (60) points. I still have to appear for PTE to improve the Language score but just want check if there is any chance of earlier submission of EOI can get invite. 

As per the current situation, is there chance to get invite in 3 to 4 months?

Your response will be highly appreciable. 

Thanks & Regards,
Ranjeet


----------



## bharathi039

cd93419 said:


> Thx for ur reply. U r lucky tht u hv fast progress. I had submitted before u but not heard anything from CO.
> 
> Let's see how it goes



Not sure on what basis CO is assigned. But, as far I observed, for those who have uploaded all docs upfront, CO gets assigned little later than 'incomplete' applications. And they get direct grants.. (This is my observation). Also, I can see many 189 applicants lodged visa 3 weeks before were assigned CO.



cd93419 said:


> Thx 4 reply. Did u upload photograph as well? If yes than where?


In most cases, photograph is not requested. Anyways, if you want to upload it, go to 'Attach more documents' at the bottom and select 'Photograph-Passport' and upload the image. 



ashwin.nooli said:


> What all documents did the CO ask for?


I was asked for PCC, Form 80, and Form 1221


----------



## bharathi039

Subha87 said:


> Immi Tracker shows someone called Jessie has got grant (WA) today. Her visa lodge date is 19-Jan. So hopefully we will get our grants by this week with almighty's grace.. :eyebrows:


People who doesn't claim points for work experience are granted(most cases) in a matter of few days.. not sure if she also falls under this category!


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Feeling Good



Subha87 said:


> Immi Tracker shows someone called Jessie has got grant (WA) today. Her visa lodge date is 19-Jan. So hopefully we will get our grants by this week with almighty's grace.. :eyebrows:


----------



## ashwin.nooli

She is onshore and is claiming 5 for work.. But I think onshore verification is fast and hence the quick grant.

Also she mentioned that she has not uploaded 80 or 1221..



Subha87 said:


> Immi Tracker shows someone called Jessie has got grant (WA) today. Her visa lodge date is 19-Jan. So hopefully we will get our grants by this week with almighty's grace.. :eyebrows:


----------



## Subha87

I ve asked her the same in immi tracker as well.. Lets see wat she says.. I also saw someone named shivily get 190 grant(vic) today.. But she lodged visa on 2-dec, contacted by CO on 15-Dec and submitted meds on 14-jan.. So i m still being hopeful.. Atleast they are processing 190 applications i believe


----------



## jaymin

Hello friends,

I have applied under 190 on 24/1/2016, yet I have not received any reply, please advise do we get notification email when Co assigned?


----------



## cd93419

Many people say that if u hv uploaded all docs correctly than u wil get direct grant.

It's Gud to hear but if all folks haven't heard anything from 15th of last month than something is fishy.





jaymin said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have applied under 190 on 24/1/2016, yet I have not received any reply, please advise do we get notification email when Co assigned?


----------



## praveenspb

Hi Friends,

Recently I have submitted EOI for Subclass 190 for Australia PR,

EOI Submitted Date : 12/FEB/2016
DIBP Point : 55
Subclass 190 Point : 5
Total Points scored : 60
ANZSCO Code : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
IELTS : L:6/R:6/W:6/S:6.5
Age : 31

Please any one of you applied similar visa during the same period. If so please let me know what is the EOI application status and how long takes for EOI application approval for subclass 190.
And also when is the next invitation round for subclass 190. I couldn't find next invitation round for subclass 190 details in skill select website.

Same post I already posted under "189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang - Page 1712"

It is happy to see to have separate thread for 190 visa category.


----------



## engineer20

praveenspb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Recently I have submitted EOI for Subclass 190 for Australia PR,
> 
> EOI Submitted Date : 12/FEB/2016
> DIBP Point : 55
> Subclass 190 Point : 5
> Total Points scored : 60
> ANZSCO Code : 233311 (Electrical Engineer)
> IELTS : L:6/R:6/W:6/S:6.5
> Age : 31
> 
> Please any one of you applied similar visa during the same period. If so please let me know what is the EOI application status and how long takes for EOI application approval for subclass 190.
> And also when is the next invitation round for subclass 190. I couldn't find next invitation round for subclass 190 details in skill select website.
> 
> Same post I already posted under "189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang - Page 1712"
> 
> It is happy to see to have separate thread for 190 visa category.


It seems you do not know the process on getting visa 190. For visa 190, you will need state sponsorship. Check which states is your nominated occupation open and research on how to apply for state nomination. Each state has different procedures on applying state sponsorship.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Nothing fishy... be optimistic dude...


----------



## godda64

STILL WAITING TOO GUYS :|
LODGED ON THE 16th


----------



## cd93419

Any update guys? Anyone get any email from CO or grant ?? Pls keep updated this forum.


----------



## cd93419

Hi Bharathi,

Want to confirm with u tht ur application status is "Application Received" as mine ?

I can see button to submit it. Am unsure abt the usage.



bharathi039 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for ur reply. U r lucky tht u hv fast progress. I had submitted before u but not heard anything from CO.
> 
> Let's see how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on what basis CO is assigned. But, as far I observed, for those who have uploaded all docs upfront, CO gets assigned little later than 'incomplete' applications. And they get direct grants.. (This is my observation). Also, I can see many 189 applicants lodged visa 3 weeks before were assigned CO.
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx 4 reply. Did u upload photograph as well? If yes than where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In most cases, photograph is not requested. Anyways, if you want to upload it, go to 'Attach more documents' at the bottom and select 'Photograph-Passport' and upload the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ashwin.nooli said:
> 
> 
> 
> What all documents did the CO ask for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asked for PCC, Form 80, and Form 1221
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

Lodged on 24th Jan 2016,still waiting for CO to be assigned. Does anyone has idea why it takes long?


----------



## jaymin

Even my application status is received. do I need to do anything now in order to make process fast...


----------



## cd93419

Not sure. I m also asking the same question.



jaymin said:


> Even my application status is received. do I need to do anything now in order to make process fast...


----------



## ashwin.nooli

We all are in queue guys. The CO will contact us between 4-5 weeks of lodging. So no worries..


----------



## bharathi039

cd93419 said:


> Hi Bharathi,
> 
> Want to confirm with u tht ur application status is "Application Received" as mine ?
> 
> I can see button to submit it. Am unsure abt the usage.



Hello,

My status was 'Application received' before CO contact. Once I was requested for docs, it has been changed to 'Information Requested'. 

If your status shows, 'Application Received', means CO is not assigned still.. Having said that, if you have front uploaded all the docs(before CO contact), it might take some time for CO assign, but you would be getting direct grant..!!


----------



## godda64

Hi guys,

I got my 190 visa grant yesterday (Feb 16th). Thank you very much for everybody who helped me knowingly and also unknowingly. 

I lodged my visa on Jan 16th - onshore.

if anybody need anymore info happy to help anyway I can.

Thanks
T


----------



## cd93419

Congrats mate. How many points did u claim for work experience?

What extra doc CO ask?

Did u get direct approval or CO involved?



godda64 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my 190 visa grant yesterday (Feb 16th). Thank you very much for everybody who helped me knowingly and also unknowingly.
> 
> I lodged my visa on Jan 16th - onshore.
> 
> if anybody need anymore info happy to help anyway I can.
> 
> Thanks
> T


----------



## godda64

Hi,
I applied as an Enrolled Nurse. No work experience involved. 
It was a direct Grant.
Funny enough I didn't even upload form 80 or 1221 
I was actually still filling the forms lol


----------



## Makybe Diva

Makybe Diva said:


> CO requested form 80 for myself and my wife. Lodged 20.01
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Form 80 uploaded 16th Feb - hope for a quick reply from CO


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Congrats, that's good to hear. Please update your signatures and also update hour case on immi tracker


godda64 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my 190 visa grant yesterday (Feb 16th). Thank you very much for everybody who helped me knowingly and also unknowingly.
> 
> I lodged my visa on Jan 16th - onshore.
> 
> if anybody need anymore info happy to help anyway I can.
> 
> Thanks
> T


----------



## skynet16

I think as per Immitrack applications up to 20 January has received a grant or CO contact until now. Of course there are a couple of exception cases which haven't been assigned CO yet from long time. But I think onshore candidates are getting CO assigned than offshore . But the difference is not much but just one week , I guess. That's my reading. Although I check daily but I guess I won't get anything before 1st March. I hope I am wrong. :juggle:


----------



## cd93419

Good to hear that atleast ur case is inprogress.

Could u pls tell me ur case of 190 visa and u hv uploaded photographs also?




Makybe Diva said:


> Makybe Diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO requested form 80 for myself and my wife. Lodged 20.01
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 uploaded 16th Feb - hope for a quick reply from CO
Click to expand...


----------



## cd93419

Let's see. There is a random pick up process. What's ur visa lodgement date?




rajbir said:


> I think as per Immitrack applications up to 20 January has received a grant or CO contact until now. Of course there are a couple of exception cases which haven't been assigned CO yet from long time. But I think onshore candidates are getting CO assigned than offshore . But the difference is not much but just one week , I guess. That's my reading. Although I check daily but I guess I won't get anything before 1st March. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## skynet16

cd93419 said:


> Let's see. There is a random pick up process. What's ur visa lodgement date?


4th February.


----------



## Subha87

I am really happy to say that i got my direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. A big thanks to all forum members. Wish you all a speedy grant 


--------------------------------------
190 | 261112
EOI : 8-Dec-2015
NSW Approval : 18-Dec-2015
NSW Invite : 12-Jan-2016
Visa lodged : 21-Jan-2016
Grant : 17-Feb-2016
IED : 13-Jan-2016


----------



## ashwin.nooli

That's great news Subha....congrats...




Subha87 said:


> I am really happy to say that i got my direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. A big thanks to all forum members. Wish you all a speedy grant
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 190 | 261112
> EOI : 8-Dec-2015
> NSW Approval : 18-Dec-2015
> NSW Invite : 12-Jan-2016
> Visa lodged : 21-Jan-2016
> Grant : 17-Feb-2016
> IED : 13-Jan-2016


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Subha, can you please let us know what all documents you uploaded? 






Subha87 said:


> I am really happy to say that i got my direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. A big thanks to all forum members. Wish you all a speedy grant
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 190 | 261112
> EOI : 8-Dec-2015
> NSW Approval : 18-Dec-2015
> NSW Invite : 12-Jan-2016
> Visa lodged : 21-Jan-2016
> Grant : 17-Feb-2016
> IED : 13-Jan-2016


----------



## gaudit24

Hey subha,

Many many congratulations.... Hope i am in next visa lodged on 22nd. 

Subha can you please tell whether u r offshore or onshore and whether u r single applicant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Subha, also please update in the IMMI Tracker.



Subha87 said:


> I am really happy to say that i got my direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. A big thanks to all forum members. Wish you all a speedy grant
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 190 | 261112
> EOI : 8-Dec-2015
> NSW Approval : 18-Dec-2015
> NSW Invite : 12-Jan-2016
> Visa lodged : 21-Jan-2016
> Grant : 17-Feb-2016
> IED : 13-Jan-2016


----------



## jaymin

Hi subha,

Congratulation, I hope I will be in next row, as I Lodged visa on 24 Jan 2016


----------



## cd93419

Hmm, I think people till 20th Jan with onshore application and or no work experience claimed application are expedite process candidates.

Let's hope positively. Those who got approval should share required info. So other can hv right direction.



rajbir said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see. There is a random pick up process. What's ur visa lodgement date?
> 
> 
> 
> 4th February.
Click to expand...


----------



## Subha87

gaudit24 said:


> Hey subha,
> 
> Many many congratulations.... Hope i am in next visa lodged on 22nd.
> 
> Subha can you please tell whether u r offshore or onshore and whether u r single applicant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi gaudit,

I am offshore and I applied as primary applicant with my husband as dependent.


----------



## Subha87

cd93419 said:


> Hmm, I think people till 20th Jan with onshore application and or no work experience claimed application are expedite process candidates.
> 
> Let's hope positively. Those who got approval should share required info. So other can hv right direction.



Hi cd93419,

I am offshore applicant, claimed 5 points for work exp and got my direct grant today. You guys will get it soon


----------



## cd93419

Thx for ur reply. I have claimed 15 points for work exp so I believe it will take time to cross verify all company background check. I m positive and hope for the best.

Congrats and njoy



Subha87 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I think people till 20th Jan with onshore application and or no work experience claimed application are expedite process candidates.
> 
> Let's hope positively. Those who got approval should share required info. So other can hv right direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd93419,
> 
> I am offshore applicant, claimed 5 points for work exp and got my direct grant today. You guys will get it soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Subha87

ashwin.nooli said:


> Subha, can you please let us know what all documents you uploaded?



Hi ashwin,

I am the primary applicant. For me we submitted

1. Aadhar card 
2. Passport first and last page
3. Lat 7 yrs payslips (every quarter's - Jan,Apr,Sep,Dec)
4. Last 7 years IT returns
5. PF statement
6. Promotion letters
7. India PCC
8. UK PCC
9. Employment ref with Statutory declaration
10. ACS assessment pdf
11. IELTS score card
12. Degree certificate
13. Consolidated Marksheets

Depentdent :

1. Drivers license
2. Passport first and last page
3. Lat 7 yrs payslips (every quarter's - Jan,Apr,Sep,Dec)
4. Last 7 years Bank Statement
5. India PCC
6. UK PCC
7. Employment ref with Statutory declaration
8. ACS assessment pdf
9. IELTS score card
10. Degree certificate
11. Consolidated Marksheets
12. Marriage Certificate


----------



## skynet16

cd93419 said:


> Thx for ur reply. I have claimed 15 points for work exp so I believe it will take time to cross verify all company background check. I m positive and hope for the best.
> 
> Congrats and njoy


I think the work experience claim shouldn't delay it because when we get the assessment done from VETASSESS or EA , they actually verify both overseas qualification and experience. IF the CO also does the same, IMO that's repetition and makes the assessment process useless.


----------



## cd93419

Of course it's a useless and extra step. Assessment authority rely on it doc but dibp checks all things in detail level.



rajbir said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for ur reply. I have claimed 15 points for work exp so I believe it will take time to cross verify all company background check. I m positive and hope for the best.
> 
> Congrats and njoy
> 
> 
> 
> I think the work experience claim shouldn't delay it because when we get the assessment done from VETASSESS or EA , they actually verify both overseas qualification and experience. IF the CO also does the same, IMO that's repetition and makes the assessment process useless.
Click to expand...


----------



## skynet16

cd93419 said:


> Of course it's a useless and extra step. Assessment authority rely on it doc but dibp checks all things in detail level.


I doubt it's useless, reason being one of my friend lost his job just before filing the Visa application. But his state sponsorship was already approved by that time. The CO didn't verified his employment because if CO had verified, his application would have got rejected. Therefore I think the CO doesn't verify, until he has a doubt on the papers in hand or they check randomly may be.


----------



## jaymin

Hey guys,

For around 8 years I have been working with one of the construction company, for last one or two years our company doesn't have that much work, so I have decided to leave the job. If I do that would there be problem for my visa process as I already submitted my visa application on 24 January 2016 under 190. Help will be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## rohan6682

Subha87 said:


> Hi ashwin,
> 
> I am the primary applicant. For me we submitted
> 
> 1. Aadhar card
> 2. Passport first and last page
> 3. Lat 7 yrs payslips (every quarter's - Jan,Apr,Sep,Dec)
> 4. Last 7 years IT returns
> 5. PF statement
> 6. Promotion letters
> 7. India PCC
> 8. UK PCC
> 9. Employment ref with Statutory declaration
> 10. ACS assessment pdf
> 11. IELTS score card
> 12. Degree certificate
> 13. Consolidated Marksheets
> 
> Depentdent :
> 
> 1. Drivers license
> 2. Passport first and last page
> 3. Lat 7 yrs payslips (every quarter's - Jan,Apr,Sep,Dec)
> 4. Last 7 years Bank Statement
> 5. India PCC
> 6. UK PCC
> 7. Employment ref with Statutory declaration
> 8. ACS assessment pdf
> 9. IELTS score card
> 10. Degree certificate
> 11. Consolidated Marksheets
> 12. Marriage Certificate


Hi Subha,

Congrats on grant. 

Did u claimed partner's points also


----------



## Subha87

rohan6682 said:


> Hi Subha,
> 
> Congrats on grant.
> 
> Did u claimed partner's points also


Hi Rohan,

Yes I did claim for partners points (5 pts) as well.


----------



## rohan6682

Subha87 said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> Yes I did claim for partners points (5 pts) as well.


Also did u gave them employment reference letter with role and responsibilities or did you gave statutory declaration with ur role and responsibilities.

Actually I gave them employment letter with my job start date and current designation along with it i gave statutory declaration mentioning my role and responsibilities. I hope it works

Thanx


----------



## praveenspb

Subha87 said:


> I am really happy to say that i got my direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. A big thanks to all forum members. Wish you all a speedy grant
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 190 | 261112
> EOI : 8-Dec-2015
> NSW Approval : 18-Dec-2015
> NSW Invite : 12-Jan-2016
> Visa lodged : 21-Jan-2016
> Grant : 17-Feb-2016
> IED : 13-Jan-2016


Hi Subha, Congrats...


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

My visa lodge date is 22nd january, still i haven't heard anything from the CO. Can anyone help as what is the current scenario.

Secondly, i haven't uploaded tax returns of past years, is it mandatory or do u think it effects the decision for visa, however i have given vetassess assessment, pay slips, bank statements and also uploaded referral and statutory declarations.

Please provide inputs whether i should still update the tax return as 28 days have not lapsed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

Hi friend, u r in the same boat with many others. So don't worry. Many of us haven't heard anything from CO.



gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My visa lodge date is 22nd january, still i haven't heard anything from the CO. Can anyone help as what is the current scenario.
> 
> Secondly, i haven't uploaded tax returns of past years, is it mandatory or do u think it effects the decision for visa, however i have given vetassess assessment, pay slips, bank statements and also uploaded referral and statutory declarations.
> 
> Please provide inputs whether i should still update the tax return as 28 days have not lapsed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet16

A quick question for people who got direct grant. On the immiaccount application homepage, does the application status changes from "Application received" to "Application under assessment" or it goes directly to Application approved?


----------



## jaymin

Hey guys,

For around 8 years I have been working with one of the construction company, for last one or two years our company doesn't have that much work, so I have decided to leave the job. If I do that would there be problem for my visa process as I already submitted my visa application on 24 January 2016 under 190. Help will be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## ashiqcep

jaymin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For around 8 years I have been working with one of the construction company, for last one or two years our company doesn't have that much work, so I have decided to leave the job. If I do that would there be problem for my visa process as I already submitted my visa application on 24 January 2016 under 190. Help will be appriciated. Thanks


Should not be a problem. 

You should inform DIBP regarding your new job and whereabouts.
I am having same problem like yours. 
I have lodged my visa on 25th January and joining in a new company in different country on 18th February.


Are you claiming points for your experience?


----------



## jaymin

Thanks for reply,

Yes I have claimed work experience point as 10. Vetasses has assess my experience of 5 years.

But I am still looking for another job, and haven't found it yet. Would it be OK if I submit relieving letter to DIBP to inform them as I left job...


----------



## jaymin

ashiqcep said:


> Should not be a problem.
> 
> You should inform DIBP regarding your new job and whereabouts.
> I am having same problem like yours.
> I have lodged my visa on 25th January and joining in a new company in different country on 18th February.
> 
> 
> Are you claiming points for your experience?





Thanks for reply,

Yes I have claimed work experience point as 10. Vetasses has assess my experience of 5 years.

But I am still looking for another job, and haven't found it yet. Would it be OK if I submit relieving letter to DIBP to inform them as I left job...


Page 18 of 18	« First	<	8	14	15	16	17	18


----------



## cd93419

I m also confusing myself with same questions as waiting mode is painful where no update from DIBP side.



rajbir said:


> A quick question for people who got direct grant. On the immiaccount application homepage, does the application status changes from "Application received" to "Application under assessment" or it goes directly to Application approved?


----------



## skynet16

cd93419 said:


> I m also confusing myself with same questions as waiting mode is painful where no update from DIBP side.


The wait is killing man.


----------



## cd93419

Actually there should be some intermediate status like "in-progress" which will help applicants to understand the current status.

Anyways, let's hope for the best and appreciate others who share their opinions.



rajbir said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m also confusing myself with same questions as waiting mode is painful where no update from DIBP side.
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is killing man.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Thanks for reply,
> 
> Yes I have claimed work experience point as 10. Vetasses has assess my experience of 5 years.
> 
> But I am still looking for another job, and haven't found it yet. Would it be OK if I submit relieving letter to DIBP to inform them as I left job...




Anybody please reply on my post


----------



## cd93419

I would suggest u leave after dibp result



jaymin said:


> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply,
> 
> Yes I have claimed work experience point as 10. Vetasses has assess my experience of 5 years.
> 
> But I am still looking for another job, and haven't found it yet. Would it be OK if I submit relieving letter to DIBP to inform them as I left job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody please reply on my post
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> I would suggest u leave after dibp result


Thanks,


But I I worried about if dibp verify my employment status as I have show my experience as a construction estimator and currently we don't have any project.

Would it be OK If we don't have work when they varify?


----------



## cd93419

There is no relationship with ur productivity and your employment status. If you are in active status than I am sure that it will be okay.



jaymin said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest u leave after dibp result
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> But I I worried about if dibp verify my employment status as I have show my experience as a construction estimator and currently we don't have any project.
> 
> Would it be OK If we don't have work when they varify?
Click to expand...


----------



## ajaybandreddy

madhuri1310 said:


> ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer
> Point 55+5
> Experience 10 years
> EOI submitted 5/11/2015
> still waiting for invitation.....
> Any Idea when Can I get


Hi Iam on same boat
ANZSCO 261312 Developer
Point 55+5
Experience 10 years
EOI submitted 18/09/2015
still waiting for invitation.....


----------



## jaymin

ajaybandreddy said:


> Hi Iam on same boat
> ANZSCO 261312 Developer
> Point 55+5
> Experience 10 years
> EOI submitted 18/09/2015
> still waiting for invitation.....



Sorry, but u have posted your EOI related comment in wrong thread


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> There is no relationship with ur productivity and your employment status. If you are in active status than I am sure that it will be okay.


Thanks,

Actually we don't have office we r dealing with client on phone, I already told to vetasses a the time of assessment. And currently we don't have work. Actually my cousin brother own . Company and I am working with that company for Last 8 years. I am being paid in cash. So would there be any problem. Vetasses has already verified positive. Please reply


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Thanks a lot Subha.. That will be really very helpful.





Subha87 said:


> Hi ashwin,
> 
> I am the primary applicant. For me we submitted
> 
> 1. Aadhar card
> 2. Passport first and last page
> 3. Lat 7 yrs payslips (every quarter's - Jan,Apr,Sep,Dec)
> 4. Last 7 years IT returns
> 5. PF statement
> 6. Promotion letters
> 7. India PCC
> 8. UK PCC
> 9. Employment ref with Statutory declaration
> 10. ACS assessment pdf
> 11. IELTS score card
> 12. Degree certificate
> 13. Consolidated Marksheets
> 
> Depentdent :
> 
> 1. Drivers license
> 2. Passport first and last page
> 3. Lat 7 yrs payslips (every quarter's - Jan,Apr,Sep,Dec)
> 4. Last 7 years Bank Statement
> 5. India PCC
> 6. UK PCC
> 7. Employment ref with Statutory declaration
> 8. ACS assessment pdf
> 9. IELTS score card
> 10. Degree certificate
> 11. Consolidated Marksheets
> 12. Marriage Certificate


----------



## HasibJadoon

Its very hard to prepare family document while you are offshore and have a newly born baby ********


----------



## cd93419

Any update from anyone as today is last working day of the week? CO contacted or approval received??


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Nothing Yet. 

Hope next week there would be more grants...




cd93419 said:


> Any update from anyone as today is last working day of the week? CO contacted or approval received??


----------



## praveenspb

Hi Friends, Can anyone help me to know what should be dependent IELTS score?


----------



## skynet16

praveenspb said:


> Hi Friends, Can anyone help me to know what should be dependent IELTS score?


It's average 4.5 i.e. Doesn't require 4.5 in each..Just Average 4.5 will do.


----------



## ginni

praveenspb said:


> Hi Friends, Can anyone help me to know what should be dependent IELTS score?


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

IELTS: 4.5 bands
PTE: 30 marks


----------



## maolin95

I have a friend who was direct granted 190 earlier today, she submitted on 21th of Jan in the evening onshore without claiming working experience. I myself submitted my application on the 25th of Jan and hopefully my wait will be over within the next week.


----------



## SSOF

maolin95 said:


> I have a friend who was direct granted 190 earlier today, she submitted on 21th of Jan in the evening onshore without claiming working experience. I myself submitted my application on the 25th of Jan and hopefully my wait will be over within the next week.


Direct Grant for offshore applicants will not be so fast, am I right?


----------



## Makybe Diva

SkillSelect Officer said:


> Direct Grant for offshore applicants will not be so fast, am I right?


I don't believe on or offshore has a huge effect. Confirming work experience for example would be more likely to cause delays.

I applied on 20 Jan offshore and CO asked for form 80 on 15 Feb. If I had front loaded form 80 I may have got a direct grant on 15 Feb.


----------



## SSOF

One more doubt, are we going to receive delay emails like previous years? 190 visa grant quota used to be finished on March


----------



## manibalan

*State migration*

Hi experts,

Pls help me on state migration. I plan to apply NSW. I am lacking in PTE score. I have 55 points with no points with PTE (55 in all module which is no points). So I plan to apply NSW (where i can get 5 point for state migration). Then i can get 60 point to apply EOI. Still NSW open for "Computer Programmer"? with border points 60. How is possibility to successful EOI. Please suggest me?


----------



## maolin95

Makybe I agree with you. I applied offshore while I was and still is holidaying in China, let's see if this will delay my grant or not but I don't think it will


----------



## ashiqcep

SkillSelect Officer said:


> One more doubt, are we going to receive delay emails like previous years? 190 visa grant quota used to be finished on March


That's the most crucial part for 190 applicant. I have same concern like yours regarding 190 visa quota. 
Is there anyway to know about the quantity of these quotas?


----------



## maolin95

SkillSelect Officer said:


> One more doubt, are we going to receive delay emails like previous years? 190 visa grant quota used to be finished on March


Could you please share a link to one of these emails previously? I have never heard of such thing.


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

Lets not get nervous at this stage. I have not read of any quotas for visa grant as it is not possible to hold a visa for 3 months and then issue them in july etc.

What i know, once ur anzco code is found into 189 / 190 category and once ur eoi has opened, u r bound to get a visa within decided timeframe. 

If u check immitracker too, people are getting grants daily whether they are 189 / 190. Only thing, they are slow and that's making things look like getting worried with time passingby.

Next week is crucial for all of us who lodged visa from 22nd jan onwards uptil 26th jan and we hope to see grants for all of us. 

Please keep urself posted if u hear anything from dibp. All the best guys. Lets keep this forum healthy and positive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

Are u applying for urself or u hv dependent any? 

If yes than did u upload form 80 for dependent as well?

Hw many points u hv claimed for work experience?



Makybe Diva said:


> SkillSelect Officer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Grant for offshore applicants will not be so fast, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe on or offshore has a huge effect. Confirming work experience for example would be more likely to cause delays.
> 
> I applied on 20 Jan offshore and CO asked for form 80 on 15 Feb. If I had front loaded form 80 I may have got a direct grant on 15 Feb.
Click to expand...


----------



## praveenspb

thanks for your kind information....


----------



## Makybe Diva

cd93419 said:


> Are u applying for urself or u hv dependent any?
> 
> If yes than did u upload form 80 for dependent as well?
> 
> Hw many points u hv claimed for work experience?


0 points for work experience
Form 80 was uploaded for myself and my wife.
2 children also in application - age 5 and 7


----------



## rohan6682

I don't want to sound negative but there is maximum quota of 28850 of 190 visa for 2015-2016. I believe this also includes total 190 visa (means primary applicant + dependents)

Also we don't have any link to check how much 190 visas have been issued till date.

And yes last year many people got delay mails and in July'15 when new quota came, they got their grant


----------



## ashiqcep

rohan6682 said:


> I don't want to sound negative but there is maximum quota of 28850 of 190 visa for 2015-2016. I believe this also includes total 190 visa (means primary applicant + dependents)
> 
> Also we don't have any link to check how much 190 visas have been issued till date.
> 
> And yes last year many people got delay mails and in July'15 when new quota came, they got their grant


Thanks rohan for this valuable inputs. Exactly i was looking for this info. 


These quotas looks realistic and i agree with your comment. One of my friend had came across same problem last year in March and granted with visa in July.

May i know how authentic is this info? or from where u get this data? Is there any change on the number of quotas from last year? same , increased or decreased?


----------



## aussiPassion

Hi
I hv submitted my NSW EOI today with 55+5 points under ICT Business Analyst occupatio. 
What are my chances of getting invite and by when?
Do i need to submit form 80 for dependents now? I hv 2 dependents.


----------



## shan86

hi guys i hav 6 each in ielts nd 3.8 years experience as a developer programmer age 25 btech in computer science (2012) plz tell me i am eligible or not for australia?


----------



## rohan6682

ashiqcep said:


> Thanks rohan for this valuable inputs. Exactly i was looking for this info.
> 
> 
> These quotas looks realistic and i agree with your comment. One of my friend had came across same problem last year in March and granted with visa in July.
> 
> May i know how authentic is this info? or from where u get this data? Is there any change on the number of quotas from last year? same , increased or decreased?


you can check from below link

Australia’s 2015-16 Migration Programme | Migration Blog


----------



## ashiqcep

2015-16 Migration Programme Planning level


*Skilled Independent	43,990
State/Territory & Regional Nominated	28,850*

This means:

189 visa has priority over all other visas with huge quotas.

190/489 together only 28,850 visas (including dependents) which means around 8000 
visas still available which could be allocated to around 2000 applicants (Taking account 3 dependents with 1 main applicant).


----------



## Pausatio

I have a question, my wife work history was written in her form 80, that was past 10 years ago.. Does this need any evidence, because she dont have any evidence to show.. And another thing, in my apllication, tere is a question for my wife work history for the last 10 years but i put unemployed because she was a housewife from oct, 2006, but then again, she work jan-sep2006.. I did not declare that in the application but it was written in the form80.. Would that be a cause of problem.. I am not claiming partner points.. Please enlighten me cause i cant stop thinking about it. Thanks.


----------



## cozmopravesh

Pausatio said:


> I have a question, my wife work history was written in her form 80, that was past 10 years ago.. Does this need any evidence, because she dont have any evidence to show.. And another thing, in my apllication, tere is a question for my wife work history for the last 10 years but i put unemployed because she was a housewife from oct, 2006, but then again, she work jan-sep2006.. I did not declare that in the application but it was written in the form80.. Would that be a cause of problem.. I am not claiming partner points.. Please enlighten me cause i cant stop thinking about it. Thanks.



If you are not claiming points ... no work evidence required for her. Even if you claim points DIBP asks only for positive assessment.

If you have put all the valid and genuine details in Form 80 ... then no need to worry.

All the best


----------



## Pausatio

cozmopravesh said:


> If you are not claiming points ... no work evidence required for her. Even if you claim points DIBP asks only for positive assessment.
> 
> If you have put all the valid and genuine details in Form 80 ... then no need to worry.
> 
> All the best


Thanks for your quick reply. I hope that erything will be okay. Good luck to us. May God bless you!


----------



## Larryyu

Hi guys,

Just wanna share my timeline,

I lodged my application on 20th Jan, and I received a email from a processing officer requesting my partner's skill assessment on 15 Feb (how stupid I am forgetting upload this!), I immediately uploaded it and status changed to assessment in progress. 

Hopefully my family can grant next week! and good luck to everyone!


----------



## skynet16

ashiqcep said:


> 2015-16 Migration Programme Planning level
> 
> 
> *Skilled Independent	43,990
> State/Territory & Regional Nominated	28,850*
> 
> This means:
> 
> 189 visa has priority over all other visas with huge quotas.
> 
> 190/489 together only 28,850 visas (including dependents) which means around 8000
> visas still available which could be allocated to around 2000 applicants (Taking account 3 dependents with 1 main applicant).


IMHO due to Australia going under economic recession this year the restrictions on 190 are stricter as compared to last year and as a result lesser applicants. People are still getting grants and CO emails, so I guess the quotas aren't fully used yet. Let's hope for the best for everyone :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## gaudit24

Larryyu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanna share my timeline,
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my application on 20th Jan, and I received a email from a processing officer requesting my partner's skill assessment on 15 Feb (how stupid I am forgetting upload this!), I immediately uploaded it and status changed to assessment in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully my family can grant next week! and good luck to everyone!



Hey Larryyu,

Good to hear that u have a co allotted and that you have submitted what was required.

Best if luck. You will receive ur grant soon. Please keep urself posted when u receive grant so that we all can come to know of estimated time by when co is back to ur case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

Wow. It's Gud tht atleast u heard something from CO. I hv also applied on same date but no update from CO. Strange !! 

I could see ur status is as same as others who had applied on the same date. M unsure about mine. 



Larryyu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna share my timeline,
> 
> I lodged my application on 20th Jan, and I received a email from a processing officer requesting my partner's skill assessment on 15 Feb (how stupid I am forgetting upload this!), I immediately uploaded it and status changed to assessment in progress.
> 
> Hopefully my family can grant next week! and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mahesh16389

Any Grants this week??? for 190 NSW???


----------



## Pausatio

Another hopeful week ahead for everyone. good luck.


----------



## manibalan

*state migration plan*

Hi experts/seniors,

Pls help me on state migration. I plan to apply NSW. I am lacking in PTE score. I have total 55 points with no points awarded for english (PTE 55 in all module which is no points). So I plan to apply NSW (where i can get 5 point for state migration). Then i can get 60 point to apply EOI. Still NSW open for "Computer Programmer"? with border points 60. How is possibility to successful EOI. Please suggest me?


----------



## aka_1178

Occupation: 261311

55 + 5 with proficient English, waiting for the invite

EOI - Dec,15


----------



## AA007

Hi

What is the average time of CO contact after lodging visa?


----------



## medrep

*Visa Lodged 25 Jan*



cd93419 said:


> Same here. ?


Hi Friends,

I have also lodged for my 190 on 25th Jan. Still have not heard anything from the CO. Uploaded all the documents except form 80 as I read in some forums that you should not send it unless asked for. Hoping to hear something soon..


----------



## AA007

medrep said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have also lodged for my 190 on 25th Jan. Still have not heard anything from the CO. Uploaded all the documents except form 80 as I read in some forums that you should not send it unless asked for. Hoping to hear something soon..
Click to expand...

Did any 1 mention that y some1 should wait to be asked for form 80?


----------



## medrep

Well just sticking to the DIBP requirement. Form 80 is not part of the 190 checklist


----------



## 80.pawan

But in DIBP website mention that for speedy grant, form 80 and 1221 is required to upload as a part of character requirement


----------



## medrep

80.pawan said:


> But in DIBP website mention that for speedy grant, form 80 and 1221 is required to upload as a part of character requirement


Pawan it also mentions please see the specific requirments of your visa subclass..
and it is not a required document as per the 190 checklist of documents


----------



## 80.pawan

Please check here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## 80.pawan

Inside this link following is mentioned 

Achieving a faster visa decision
Most ‘complete’ applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation may be required before the application can be finalised.
A ‘complete application’ has all required documentation, including form 80, form 1221 and police clearance certificates, uploaded to ImmiAccount and health examinations undertaken before the application is allocated for assessment.


----------



## medrep

The Next para says:

Refer to the document checklist for your visa subclass for details of required information. Attach documents to your application or update your application details using ImmiAccount. Immiaccount does not show form 80 as required document to be attached, whereas it shows 1221 as required document


----------



## AA007

medrep said:


> The Next para says:
> 
> Refer to the document checklist for your visa subclass for details of required information. Attach documents to your application or update your application details using ImmiAccount. Immiaccount does not show form 80 as required document to be attached, whereas it shows 1221 as required document


In my list of documents at immiaccount, even 1221 is not mentioned. 
Not sure if I should upload 80 and 1221 or wait for request


----------



## gaudit24

AA007 said:


> In my list of documents at immiaccount, even 1221 is not mentioned.
> Not sure if I should upload 80 and 1221 or wait for request



Form 1221 is mostly shown for dependent applicants rather than primary applicant. In my case, form 1221 was defaulty asked as a required document for my dependent applicant (wife).

I still don't understand the argument whether to upload form 80 & 1221. As u fill up the form urself, u will find a lot of things that get clear for a CO when he assess ur application and even for u it becomes easy to know if by mistake u have missed anything to include or exclude.

So better fill up form 80 and simultaneously check with what has been submitted or should be submitted alongwith to support ur claim. Form 1221 is a subset of form 80 and requires less info. So even if u don't fill up as a primary applicant it wont make much of a difference.

But form 80 is required and that's period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> Form 1221 is mostly shown for dependent applicants rather than primary applicant. In my case, form 1221 was defaulty asked as a required document for my dependent applicant (wife).
> 
> I still don't understand the argument whether to upload form 80 & 1221. As u fill up the form urself, u will find a lot of things that get clear for a CO when he assess ur application and even for u it becomes easy to know if by mistake u have missed anything to include or exclude.
> 
> So better fill up form 80 and simultaneously check with what has been submitted or should be submitted alongwith to support ur claim. Form 1221 is a subset of form 80 and requires less info. So even if u don't fill up as a primary applicant it wont make much of a difference.
> 
> But form 80 is required and that's period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And beside what's the harm in front loading it without asking? It's just an extra information for the CO. Upto if the CO, if he/she wants to use it or not. IMO just upload it if you can.


----------



## cd93419

Right. Hi guys, update your case with any progress for approval or CO contacted. Thx in advance ?



rajbir said:


> gaudit24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1221 is mostly shown for dependent applicants rather than primary applicant. In my case, form 1221 was defaulty asked as a required document for my dependent applicant (wife).
> 
> I still don't understand the argument whether to upload form 80 & 1221. As u fill up the form urself, u will find a lot of things that get clear for a CO when he assess ur application and even for u it becomes easy to know if by mistake u have missed anything to include or exclude.
> 
> So better fill up form 80 and simultaneously check with what has been submitted or should be submitted alongwith to support ur claim. Form 1221 is a subset of form 80 and requires less info. So even if u don't fill up as a primary applicant it wont make much of a difference.
> 
> But form 80 is required and that's period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> And beside what's the harm in front loading it without asking? It's just an extra information for the CO. Upto if the CO, if he/she wants to use it or not. IMO just upload it if you can.
Click to expand...


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hello Guys,

I just got my grant today...
✌&#55356;&#57339;️✌&#55356;&#57339;✌&#55356;&#57339;✌&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## bharathi039

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant today...
> ✌��️✌��✌��✌��


Congrats Ashwin.. That was a quick grant and you deserve it..


----------



## cd93419

Congrats mate.

Pls repeat ur timelines and work experience claim points.

Appreciate if u can tell that u have uploaded any extra forms?

I can understand that how big day is for u and ur family. Cheers 



ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant today...
> ✌&#55356;&#57339;️✌&#55356;&#57339;✌&#55356;&#57339;✌&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## gaudit24

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant today...
> &#55356;&#57339;️&#55356;&#57339;&#55356;&#57339;&#55356;&#57339;



Hey ashwin, 

Congrats brother. I think u lodged on 21st jan or 22nd jan. 

I had been following your timeline as still i haven't heard anything from co yet. And can u please provide what all had u uploaded upfront?

Please for all of us to take it further


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

Hi gaudit,

Now u, Rajbir and myself r eagerly awaiting for tht golden mail of approval.



gaudit24 said:


> ashwin.nooli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant today...
> &#55356;&#57339;️&#55356;&#57339;&#55356;&#57339;&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ashwin,
> 
> Congrats brother. I think u lodged on 21st jan or 22nd jan.
> 
> I had been following your timeline as still i haven't heard anything from co yet. And can u please provide what all had u uploaded upfront?
> 
> Please for all of us to take it further
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

Hi guys,

I submitted my file on 24 Jan and today Co has contacted me and requested pcc and my wife English language proof


----------



## ashiqcep

jaymin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my file on 24 Jan and today Co has contacted me and requested pcc and my wife English language proof


Same as me. 
This morning CO contacted and requested for form 80 and wife's functional english test proof


----------



## skynet16

cd93419 said:


> Hi gaudit,
> 
> Now u, Rajbir and myself r eagerly awaiting for tht golden mail of approval.


Haha Yes CD93419, guess we all are waiting impatiently. I am a bit impatient than all of you .. But I guess going by the trend, I will get a reply only between 28th February to 4th March :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SSOF

I can assume that there is no more bloody slow External Checks for the applications at the current time, and that's why the visa grants are so fast, is it true?


----------



## skynet16

SkillSelect Officer said:


> I can assume that there is no more bloody slow External Checks for the applications at the current time, and that's why the visa grants are so fast, is it true?


Depends case to case. One of my colleagues is waiting since June'2015. He spent 3 years in Yemen and is originally from Pakistan.


----------



## AA007

Experts
Form 80 , Q18: travel details in last 10 years. 

I have travelled every year 2 times to my home country and 2 times to my job country. So in last 5 years I have almost 20 visit in 2 countries. So should I mention all or one for each country. 
Thanks in advance for reply.


----------



## gaudit24

ashiqcep said:


> Same as me.
> 
> This morning CO contacted and requested for form 80 and wife's functional english test proof



Hey ashiqcep,

Why did co asked for spouse functional english proof?

Had u not attached anything before like a bonafide certificate or something or her educational documents before?

Please share an update as it would help to know what can they ask for inspite sending details like bonafide certificate, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

Atleast some people r getting about diff types of docs. From applicant which is a positive sign for them.

Let's see about others who didn't hear anything yet.




rajbir said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gaudit,
> 
> Now u, Rajbir and myself r eagerly awaiting for tht golden mail of approval.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Yes CD93419, guess we all are waiting impatiently. I am a bit impatient than all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. But I guess going by the trend, I will get a reply only between 28th February to 4th March
Click to expand...


----------



## danielm

Hi guys , I have applied in Jan 25 th still no response and the status of application is received only . Please update your status in immi tracking file so that everyone known well on the strategies of the application .Thanks in advance .


----------



## cd93419

Well it's the same case as mine but I have dependants and have filed for them as well.

You can judge accordingly in case you have uploaded all the docs in a single iteration.



danielm said:


> Hi guys , I have applied in Jan 25 th still no response and the status of application is received only . Please update your status in immi tracking file so that everyone known well on the strategies of the application .Thanks in advance .


----------



## cd93419

Hi Jaimin,

What's ur category of occupation??

Also work experience that u have claimed for points



jaymin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my file on 24 Jan and today Co has contacted me and requested pcc and my wife English language proof


----------



## danielm

Hi cd93419,sorry I'm too applied with my dependants , hope this week will get message from case officer .thanks .


----------



## ashiqcep

gaudit24 said:


> Hey ashiqcep,
> 
> Why did co asked for spouse functional english proof?
> 
> Had u not attached anything before like a bonafide certificate or something or her educational documents before?
> 
> Please share an update as it would help to know what can they ask for inspite sending details like bonafide certificate, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Previously i didn't submit all these documents, that's the reason for additional document request.
Those already submitted all documents and CO yet to contact , got high chance for direct grant.
No need to worry.


----------



## ashiqcep

cd93419 said:


> Hi Jaimin,
> 
> What's ur category of occupation??
> 
> Also work experience that u have claimed for points




Occupational safety and health adviser.
Zero point for work experience


----------



## ashiqcep

Which case officer group work fast? GSM Adelaide or GSM QLD?


----------



## skynet16

AA007 said:


> Experts
> Form 80 , Q18: travel details in last 10 years.
> 
> I have travelled every year 2 times to my home country and 2 times to my job country. So in last 5 years I have almost 20 visit in 2 countries. So should I mention all or one for each country.
> Thanks in advance for reply.


If you have all the details available, will suggest mention all of them. If the space is less you can use the last page given for additional details. I guess you just need to mention travel dates which you can easily find from the exit/entry stamps on your passport. Hope it helps.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi Jaimin,
> 
> What's ur category of occupation??
> 
> Also work experience that u have claimed for points




Hi cd,

I have applied in construction estimator. And for wo exp I hav cl 10 point.


----------



## AA007

rajbir said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts
> Form 80 , Q18: travel details in last 10 years.
> 
> I have travelled every year 2 times to my home country and 2 times to my job country. So in last 5 years I have almost 20 visit in 2 countries. So should I mention all or one for each country.
> Thanks in advance for reply.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have all the details available, will suggest mention all of them. If the space is less you can use the last page given for additional details. I guess you just need to mention travel dates which you can easily find from the exit/entry stamps on your passport. Hope it helps.
Click to expand...

Thank you
My understating was that they are more concerned about the countries you have visited not how many times you have visited.


----------



## rohan6682

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant today...
> ✌��️✌��✌��✌��


Congrats dear


----------



## jaymin

Congratulations to those who received grant so far.


Guys, I want to know that after providing all requested document to co how many days it takes to receive grant email..?


----------



## cd93419

I think ur status will be changed frm information requested to application received.

Did u get CO details like he is from which state and all?



jaymin said:


> Congratulations to those who received grant so far.
> 
> 
> Guys, I want to know that after providing all requested document to co how many days it takes to receive grant email..?


----------



## gaudit24

jaymin said:


> Congratulations to those who received grant so far.
> 
> 
> Guys, I want to know that after providing all requested document to co how many days it takes to receive grant email..?


Hey Jaymin,

I guess that once CO contact's for additional documents, it takes 4 to 6 weeks to come back to the case, but i have also seen that they contact within 6 to 8 days. 

It's all on case to case basis, I am sure the more earlier you submit the more chances are that a CO may return soon to your case.

I still wish you best luck and hope u get a grant very very soon.....


Also, I wanted to know at what time in the morning did you receive the CO contact. If you can mention it would be great.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

cd93419 said:


> Hi gaudit,
> 
> Now u, Rajbir and myself r eagerly awaiting for tht golden mail of approval.


Hello Guys,

Sorry for the late reply..

I have uploaded the following documents

Primary Applicant

DOB: Birth Certificate
ID Proof: Aadar, PAN
Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters. 
Reference Letters and Statutory Declarations. 
Payslips quarterly for all positive assessment. Last one year all payslips.
Tax Retruns for all the years.
PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, 
Passport Old and New, 
PTE Score, 
ACS assessment, 
Bank Statements for complete Assessment Period. 
Resume.
Passport Photo

*For Secondary Applicant*

DOB: 10Th memo
ID Proof: Aadar, PAN
Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters.
PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, 
Passport Old and New, 
Medium of Instruction Letter from Collage for English., 
Passport Photo


----------



## Subha87

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant today...
> ✌��️✌��✌��✌��


Congrats mate.. Happy for u


----------



## gaudit24

ashiqcep said:


> Which case officer group work fast? GSM Adelaide or GSM QLD?



I think GSM QLD is quicker than Adelaide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> I think ur status will be changed frm information requested to application received.
> 
> Did u get CO details like he is from which state and all?


Yes, from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Hey Jaymin,
> 
> I guess that once CO contact's for additional documents, it takes 4 to 6 weeks to come back to the case, but i have also seen that they contact within 6 to 8 days.
> 
> It's all on case to case basis, I am sure the more earlier you submit the more chances are that a CO may return soon to your case.
> 
> I still wish you best luck and hope u get a grant very very
> 
> 
> soon.....
> 
> 
> Also, I wanted to know at what time in the morning did you receive the CO contact. If you can mention it would be great.





According to india time I ha received at 5 30 early in the morning


----------



## ashwin.nooli

*Missed it...*

Also Marriage Certificate under both applicants...



ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply..
> 
> I have uploaded the following documents
> 
> Primary Applicant
> 
> DOB: Birth Certificate
> ID Proof: Aadar, PAN
> Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
> Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters.
> Reference Letters and Statutory Declarations.
> Payslips quarterly for all positive assessment. Last one year all payslips.
> Tax Retruns for all the years.
> PCC, Form 80, Form 1221,
> Passport Old and New,
> PTE Score,
> ACS assessment,
> Bank Statements for complete Assessment Period.
> Resume.
> Passport Photo
> 
> *For Secondary Applicant*
> 
> DOB: 10Th memo
> ID Proof: Aadar, PAN
> Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
> Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters.
> PCC, Form 80, Form 1221,
> Passport Old and New,
> Medium of Instruction Letter from Collage for English.,
> Passport Photo


----------



## Coyotes

Hello guys,

I've submitted EOI under 189, couple of weeks ago with 60 points under 261311.
I am planning to apply also under 190 and require assistance in doing so.
Is there any existing thread which can help me in starting the process.

Thanks.


----------



## Larryyu

Congrats ashwin!!

Hopefully can get mine tomorrow!


----------



## ashwin.nooli

I wish you get it soon mate!!!


Larryyu said:


> Congrats ashwin!!
> 
> Hopefully can get mine tomorrow!


----------



## bharathi039

Coyotes said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've submitted EOI under 189, couple of weeks ago with 60 points under 261311.
> I am planning to apply also under 190 and require assistance in doing so.
> Is there any existing thread which can help me in starting the process.
> 
> Thanks.


You are provided with two options here:

Either create a new EOI for 190 subclass or include 190 in your existing EOI. Remember that, EOI can intake only one invite. So, you can receive an invite only from one subclass in single EOI. 

There is an extended work you need to do with regard to 190SS. 
1. Identify the state you would like to opt for
2. Apply for SS in that state
3. Seek approval for your state nomination. 
After this, you would receive an invite to apply. 

With the current trend, NSW is inviting 2613XX with 60+ points..

Most popular threads for SS:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## cd93419

Hi Bharathi,

R u done with ur approval?




bharathi039 said:


> Coyotes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've submitted EOI under 189, couple of weeks ago with 60 points under 261311.
> I am planning to apply also under 190 and require assistance in doing so.
> Is there any existing thread which can help me in starting the process.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are provided with two options here:
> 
> Either create a new EOI for 190 subclass or include 190 in your existing EOI. Remember that, EOI can intake only one invite. So, you can receive an invite only from one subclass in single EOI.
> 
> There is an extended work you need to do with regard to 190SS.
> 1. Identify the state you would like to opt for
> 2. Apply for SS in that state
> 3. Seek approval for your state nomination.
> After this, you would receive an invite to apply.
> 
> With the current trend, NSW is inviting 2613XX with 60+ points..
> 
> Most popular threads for SS:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html
Click to expand...


----------



## gaudit24

Larryyu said:


> Congrats ashwin!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully can get mine tomorrow!



Hey Larryyu,

When is ur date of lodging visa application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binu Thomas

Hi .....Is there any pharmacy technicians waiting for 190 visa?


----------



## medrep

ashwin.nooli said:


> I wish you get it soon mate!!!


Congratulations.
Awaiting contact from CO. Visa lodged on 25th Jan. Any other member waiting for the same????:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohan6682

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant today...
> ✌��️✌��✌��✌��


Hi Ashwin

Did u submitted employment letter with role and responsibilities or statutory declaration mentioning ur role and resbonsibilties in company


----------



## Larryyu

Hi mate,

lodged on 20th Jan, co contacted on 15th Feb for partner's skill assessment, now impatiently waiting..


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Go for 190, 2613** will reach ceiling soon. It got cleared well in past two months but to be on safe side go for NSW OR VICTORIA.




Coyotes said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've submitted EOI under 189, couple of weeks ago with 60 points under 261311.
> I am planning to apply also under 190 and require assistance in doing so.
> Is there any existing thread which can help me in starting the process.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Yes Rohan,

I did that. Check my attached documents post. If you can manage to upload them all then that would be it. All the docs that I have attached sufficed my case. 
I wish you all to get grants very soon.





rohan6682 said:


> Hi Ashwin
> 
> Did u submitted employment letter with role and responsibilities or statutory declaration mentioning ur role and resbonsibilties in company


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hi Mate,

Most probably they might contact you in first week of March.





Larryyu said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> lodged on 20th Jan, co contacted on 15th Feb for partner's skill assessment, now impatiently waiting..


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Please update your signature.




danielm said:


> Hi cd93419,sorry I'm too applied with my dependants , hope this week will get message from case officer .thanks .


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Most of the members who are active in this thread are not having signatures. Please update your respective signatures. Also be on immigration tracker tat will be helpful to others.


----------



## gaudit24

ashwin.nooli said:


> Most of the members who are active in this thread are not having signatures. Please update your respective signatures. Also be on immigration tracker tat will be helpful to others.



Hey ashwin,

Can you please share at what time of the day did u receive ur visa granted e-mail.

As brother i am eagerly waiting to hear something from CO. I lodged on 22nd jan.

From docs that u uploaded, the one's which i have not uploaded is - tax records, passport photo and resume. But i have attached form 80 & 1221 for me and spous. 

Don't know what are the chances of direct grant and when can i expect to hear from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Sorry, got it wrong first time. I have submitted SD for two organizations and Roles and responsibilities on company letter head for two organizations. 

SD will be good enough if getting a RR doc on company letter head is an issue. 



rohan6682 said:


> Hi Ashwin
> 
> Did u submitted employment letter with role and responsibilities or statutory declaration mentioning ur role and resbonsibilties in company


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hello Mate!!,

Photo is not mandatory but I suggest you upload tax related documents and resume (CV).

I got my grant at 6:30 AM IST. That would be some 12:30 PM Australian time.

And I got it from Adelaide.

You will get your grant soon... 



gaudit24 said:


> Hey ashwin,
> 
> Can you please share at what time of the day did u receive ur visa granted e-mail.
> 
> As brother i am eagerly waiting to hear something from CO. I lodged on 22nd jan.
> 
> From docs that u uploaded, the one's which i have not uploaded is - tax records, passport photo and resume. But i have attached form 80 & 1221 for me and spous.
> 
> Don't know what are the chances of direct grant and when can i expect to hear from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet16

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply..
> 
> I have uploaded the following documents
> 
> Primary Applicant
> 
> DOB: Birth Certificate
> ID Proof: Aadar, PAN
> Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
> Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters.
> Reference Letters and Statutory Declarations.
> Payslips quarterly for all positive assessment. Last one year all payslips.
> Tax Retruns for all the years.
> PCC, Form 80, Form 1221,
> Passport Old and New,
> PTE Score,
> ACS assessment,
> Bank Statements for complete Assessment Period.
> Resume.
> Passport Photo
> 
> *For Secondary Applicant*
> 
> DOB: 10Th memo
> ID Proof: Aadar, PAN
> Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
> Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters.
> PCC, Form 80, Form 1221,
> Passport Old and New,
> Medium of Instruction Letter from Collage for English.,
> Passport Photo


 Hey Ashwin, Thanks for the list of documents. Couple of questions. Under which classification did you uploaded the old passport copies. Do all the copies needs to be attested? What does IED stands for mentioned in your signature?


----------



## ashwin.nooli

I uploaded *attested* old Passport under Evidence of Birth. You have to attest all the documents else upload scanned color copies without attestation. 

IED is "Initial Entry Date", I have to travel to OZ before that date...lane:




rajbir said:


> Hey Ashwin, Thanks for the list of documents. Couple of questions. Under which classification did you uploaded the old passport copies. Do all the copies needs to be attested? What does IED stands for mentioned in your signature?


----------



## cd93419

Hi guys,

Any news or update from CO and visa grant?

Please share your status so that others will be aware and have some idea.


----------



## rajesh.itune

I lodged my visa file on 22nd Jan.. Still no updates

Developer Programmer 261313
PTE: 29/11/2015(L-68, S-71, W-75, R-81) - 10 Points
ACS : Submitted : 03/12/2015; +ve assessment 8/12/2015
[189] : 08/12/15 with 60 points 
EOI [190] : VIC 12/01/16 with 65 points 
INVITE for 190[VIC]:12/01/2016
INVITE for 189:￼ Out of Race
VISA Lodge: 22/01/16
PCC UAE : 28/01/2016
PCC India: 04/02/16
Medicals: 21/01/16
Grant: XX/XX/2016


----------



## Larryyu

hi bro

thanks for the info, then next week hopefully co can come back to me... signature updated, thx for noting


----------



## gaudit24

ashwin.nooli said:


> Hello Mate!!,
> 
> Photo is not mandatory but I suggest you upload tax related documents and resume (CV).
> 
> I got my grant at 6:30 AM IST. That would be some 12:30 PM Australian time.
> 
> And I got it from Adelaide.
> 
> You will get your grant soon...


Hey ashwin,

Can i still upload additional documents after crossing 28 days of allowance from DIBP or should i wait for any further queries from CO etc.


----------



## gaudit24

rajesh.itune said:


> I lodged my visa file on 22nd Jan.. Still no updates
> 
> Developer Programmer 261313
> PTE: 29/11/2015(L-68, S-71, W-75, R-81) - 10 Points
> ACS : Submitted : 03/12/2015; +ve assessment 8/12/2015
> [189] : 08/12/15 with 60 points
> EOI [190] : VIC 12/01/16 with 65 points
> INVITE for 190[VIC]:12/01/2016
> INVITE for 189:￼ Out of Race
> VISA Lodge: 22/01/16
> PCC UAE : 28/01/2016
> PCC India: 04/02/16
> Medicals: 21/01/16
> Grant: XX/XX/2016


I am also same as your situation brother. I also haven't heard anything from them yet. Maybe we should hear from them tomorrow. Have you front loaded all the documents?

Please keep the updates so that we can help each other know the current status.


----------



## ashsingh92

dear friend any visa for Kuwait :juggle:


----------



## ashsingh92

Originally from India, Expat in Qatar.


----------



## ashsingh92

*need gulf visa*

any one is there for visa provider


----------



## vikasbangalore

HI friends,

I got the grant mail today. thanks all members on this group was damm helpful. I wish every one to get there grant fast and hopefully come down to Australia. If any help i am happy to guild anyone.

ANZCO CODE:133611 SUPPLY AND DISTRIBUTION MANAGER
Points: 65 + 5 
PTE: +65 Result
Experience: 6 years (Assessed Positive by AIM Australia)
EOI Submitted: 26 Dec 2015
190 Visa applied: 15 Jan 2016
Documents Lodged: 20 Jan 2016
India PCC: 10 nov 2015
Australia PCC - self: 15 oct 2015
Medicals completed: 22 jan2016 (Self & Spouse)
Visa grant: 23/02/2016:second:
Flying to Aus: 15/03/2016lane:

I got a direct grant ...


----------



## cd93419

Ok I am sharing my understanding with all of you and may be I am wrong.

As per the trend, CO usually allocate or assigned and starts with docs uploaded by the applicant.

If there is anything missing he will ask

Else start with checking 

So it means it will take about 2 months average time if you have uploaded all required docs. On time.



gaudit24 said:


> rajesh.itune said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged my visa file on 22nd Jan.. Still no updates
> 
> Developer Programmer 261313
> PTE: 29/11/2015(L-68, S-71, W-75, R-81) - 10 Points
> ACS : Submitted : 03/12/2015; +ve assessment 8/12/2015
> [189] : 08/12/15 with 60 points
> EOI [190] : VIC 12/01/16 with 65 points
> INVITE for 190[VIC]:12/01/2016
> INVITE for 189:￼ Out of Race
> VISA Lodge: 22/01/16
> PCC UAE : 28/01/2016
> PCC India: 04/02/16
> Medicals: 21/01/16
> Grant: XX/XX/2016
> 
> 
> 
> I am also same as your situation brother. I also haven't heard anything from them yet. Maybe we should hear from them tomorrow. Have you front loaded all the documents?
> 
> Please keep the updates so that we can help each other know the current status.
Click to expand...


----------



## rajesh86

*Guidance needed on submission of PR application - Jan 2016 invitee*

Hi All,
Am in the process of applying PR application under 190.I am facing few issues/practical difficulties during application documents gathering and applying.
1) I was in Australia till my 190 nomination and Invite receiving but now back in india. So I assume I should proceed my application as offshore application, correct me if am wrong.
2) My passport expiry is on 30-08-2016(6 months and a weeks time from today).Should I apply for reissue of passport and then proceed with my PR application submission ? or apply with the same passport and later retag the visa to new passport after receiving the PR VISA.
3) When and how should one get PCC for australia in India for myself and spouse. I dont have any idea on the process and documents needed to apply for PCC. (I was sent back requesting to produce checklist document and other mandatory documents with invite letter from country to which we are applying PR). Can someone please help me on this PCC procedure at the earliest.

Regards,
Rajesh D.K
__________________
ANZSCO Application Code: Software Engineer
PTE: Proficient
ACS: 10 points
Totally 60+5 Points for 190
190 Visa Application invite: 11/01/2016
Expiry of invite : 11/03/2016
Application Submission: Yet to be done


----------



## cd93419

Congo ?




vikasbangalore said:


> HI friends,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. thanks all members on this group was damm helpful. I wish every one to get there grant fast and hopefully come down to Australia. If any help i am happy to guild anyone.
> 
> ANZCO CODE:133611 SUPPLY AND DISTRIBUTION MANAGER
> Points: 65 + 5
> PTE: +65 Result
> Experience: 6 years (Assessed Positive by AIM Australia)
> EOI Submitted: 26 Dec 2015
> 190 Visa applied: 15 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 20 Jan 2016
> India PCC: 10 nov 2015
> Australia PCC - self: 15 oct 2015
> Medicals completed: 22 jan2016 (Self & Spouse)
> Visa grant: 23/02/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying to Aus: 15/03/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a direct grant ...


----------



## skynet16

rajesh86 said:


> Hi All,
> Am in the process of applying PR application under 190.I am facing few issues/practical difficulties during application documents gathering and applying.
> 1) I was in Australia till my 190 nomination and Invite receiving but now back in india. So I assume I should proceed my application as offshore application, correct me if am wrong.
> 2) My passport expiry is on 30-08-2016(6 months and a weeks time from today).Should I apply for reissue of passport and then proceed with my PR application submission ? or apply with the same passport and later retag the visa to new passport after receiving the PR VISA.
> 3) When and how should one get PCC for australia in India for myself and spouse. I dont have any idea on the process and documents needed to apply for PCC. (I was sent back requesting to produce checklist document and other mandatory documents with invite letter from country to which we are applying PR). Can someone please help me on this PCC procedure at the earliest.
> 
> Regards,
> Rajesh D.K
> __________________
> ANZSCO Application Code: Software Engineer
> PTE: Proficient
> ACS: 10 points
> Totally 60+5 Points for 190
> 190 Visa Application invite: 11/01/2016
> Expiry of invite : 11/03/2016
> Application Submission: Yet to be done


Hi Rajesh,
My suggestion is since it's less than six months, Apply for a new passport first. If your passport comes before your EOI expiry, you can just update your passport details otherwise you have to lodge a new EOI . Another thing you can try is emailing DIBP with your reason, usually they are considerate and may increase your invite time so that you don't have to file a new EOI. 
Regarding PCC, I am not sure about how AFP application works from offshore. You can send them a copy of the PR invite from the state which is sponsoring you, your passport copy and if you had a bank account when you were in Australia, provide a statement for that. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Don't wait for the CO to come back requesting documents. You should do it upfront. That way you can get a grant quickly. 

If the CO requests for additional documents you may have to again wait for 2-3 weeks for response. 



gaudit24 said:


> Hey ashwin,
> 
> Can i still upload additional documents after crossing 28 days of allowance from DIBP or should i wait for any further queries from CO etc.


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Congrats!!!



vikasbangalore said:


> HI friends,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. thanks all members on this group was damm helpful. I wish every one to get there grant fast and hopefully come down to Australia. If any help i am happy to guild anyone.
> 
> ANZCO CODE:133611 SUPPLY AND DISTRIBUTION MANAGER
> Points: 65 + 5
> PTE: +65 Result
> Experience: 6 years (Assessed Positive by AIM Australia)
> EOI Submitted: 26 Dec 2015
> 190 Visa applied: 15 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 20 Jan 2016
> India PCC: 10 nov 2015
> Australia PCC - self: 15 oct 2015
> Medicals completed: 22 jan2016 (Self & Spouse)
> Visa grant: 23/02/2016:second:
> Flying to Aus: 15/03/2016lane:
> 
> I got a direct grant ...


----------



## gaudit24

vikasbangalore said:


> HI friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the grant mail today. thanks all members on this group was damm helpful. I wish every one to get there grant fast and hopefully come down to Australia. If any help i am happy to guild anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO CODE:133611 SUPPLY AND DISTRIBUTION MANAGER
> 
> Points: 65 + 5
> 
> PTE: +65 Result
> 
> Experience: 6 years (Assessed Positive by AIM Australia)
> 
> EOI Submitted: 26 Dec 2015
> 
> 190 Visa applied: 15 Jan 2016
> 
> Documents Lodged: 20 Jan 2016
> 
> India PCC: 10 nov 2015
> 
> Australia PCC - self: 15 oct 2015
> 
> Medicals completed: 22 jan2016 (Self & Spouse)
> 
> Visa grant: 23/02/2016:second:
> 
> Flying to Aus: 15/03/2016lane:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a direct grant ...



Hi bro,

Many many congratulations on direct grant.

Can u please share the documents that you had uploaded upfront. Please for benefit of all of us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

vikasbangalore said:


> HI friends,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. thanks all members on this group was damm helpful. I wish every one to get there grant fast and hopefully come down to Australia. If any help i am happy to guild anyone.
> 
> ANZCO CODE:133611 SUPPLY AND DISTRIBUTION MANAGER
> Points: 65 + 5
> PTE: +65 Result
> Experience: 6 years (Assessed Positive by AIM Australia)
> EOI Submitted: 26 Dec 2015
> 190 Visa applied: 15 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 20 Jan 2016
> India PCC: 10 nov 2015
> Australia PCC - self: 15 oct 2015
> Medicals completed: 22 jan2016 (Self & Spouse)
> Visa grant: 23/02/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying to Aus: 15/03/2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a direct grant ...


Congrats 
Did you upload form 80 and 1221 as well?


----------



## gaudit24

vikasbangalore said:


> HI friends,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. thanks all members on this group was damm helpful. I wish every one to get there grant fast and hopefully come down to Australia. If any help i am happy to guild anyone.
> 
> ANZCO CODE:133611 SUPPLY AND DISTRIBUTION MANAGER
> Points: 65 + 5
> PTE: +65 Result
> Experience: 6 years (Assessed Positive by AIM Australia)
> EOI Submitted: 26 Dec 2015
> 190 Visa applied: 15 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 20 Jan 2016
> India PCC: 10 nov 2015
> Australia PCC - self: 15 oct 2015
> Medicals completed: 22 jan2016 (Self & Spouse)
> Visa grant: 23/02/2016:second:
> Flying to Aus: 15/03/2016lane:
> 
> I got a direct grant ...


Hi Vikas,

My visa application is same as yours. Kindly, help us out with the documents that you had uploaded in your visa application as it would help us to know how can we get a direct grant...

Please update as soon as possible.


----------



## vikasbangalore

Dear Freinds,

The documents that i have uploaded are :
Primary Applicant

DOB: School certificate
Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.( all notarized)
Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters.
Reference Letters and Statutory Declarations.
Last one year all payslips.
Tax Retruns for past 5 years.
PCC, Form 80, 
Passport New,
PTE Score,
AIM assessment,
Marriage certificate

For Secondary Applicant

DOB: School Certificate
Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
PCC, Form 80,
Passport New,
IELTS
Joint BAnk statement

I Feel Form 80 is enough and 1221 is not required. If you are calming work exp pls upload as many work exp related doc for faster grant. Upload all document to get a direct grant. I got it in 40 days after payment of visa fee.


----------



## Pausatio

vikasbangalore said:


> Dear Freinds,
> 
> The documents that i have uploaded are :
> Primary Applicant
> 
> DOB: School certificate
> Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.( all notarized)
> Job: All jobs Offer and relieving. Hike Letters.
> Reference Letters and Statutory Declarations.
> Last one year all payslips.
> Tax Retruns for past 5 years.
> PCC, Form 80,
> Passport New,
> PTE Score,
> AIM assessment,
> Marriage certificate
> 
> For Secondary Applicant
> 
> DOB: School Certificate
> Study: 10, 12, BE all memos, consolidated, convocation.
> PCC, Form 80,
> Passport New,
> IELTS
> Joint BAnk statement
> 
> I Feel Form 80 is enough and 1221 is not required. If you are calming work exp pls upload as many work exp related doc for faster grant. Upload all document to get a direct grant. I got it in 40 days after payment of visa fee.



Hi! I would like to ask if your secondary apllicant put job history on form 80, if so, did you provide evidence for it? Im still wonderin about it because my dependent dont have any certificate from work but still put it on form 80. Hope to hear something from you. Tnx.


----------



## vikasbangalore

NO i did not put any work exp of Secondary applicant on form 80 , also i did not submit any work exp doc for the same. I did not claim any point for the secondary applicant.


----------



## Pausatio

Thanks for the info Vikas. Wishing you a good start in oz.


----------



## malbuquerque306

ashwin.nooli said:


> Don't wait for the CO to come back requesting documents. You should do it upfront. That way you can get a grant quickly.
> 
> If the CO requests for additional documents you may have to again wait for 2-3 weeks for response.


For my case, I think a direct grant is virtually impossible because I'll have to pay the 2nd VAC English fees so sometime later CO is going to ask me that. Do you know if the response time of 2-3 weeks applies also for this kind of action?

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

rajesh.itune said:


> I lodged my visa file on 22nd Jan.. Still no updates Developer Programmer 261313 PTE: 29/11/2015(L-68, S-71, W-75, R-81) - 10 Points ACS : Submitted : 03/12/2015; +ve assessment 8/12/2015 [189] : 08/12/15 with 60 points EOI [190] : VIC 12/01/16 with 65 points INVITE for 190[VIC]:12/01/2016 INVITE for 189: Out of Race VISA Lodge: 22/01/16 PCC UAE : 28/01/2016 PCC India: 04/02/16 Medicals: 21/01/16 Grant: XX/XX/2016


Too early anyhow.


----------



## andreyx108b

vikasbangalore said:


> HI friends, I got the grant mail today. thanks all members on this group was damm helpful. I wish every one to get there grant fast and hopefully come down to Australia. If any help i am happy to guild anyone. ANZCO CODE:133611 SUPPLY AND DISTRIBUTION MANAGER Points: 65 + 5 PTE: +65 Result Experience: 6 years (Assessed Positive by AIM Australia) EOI Submitted: 26 Dec 2015 190 Visa applied: 15 Jan 2016 Documents Lodged: 20 Jan 2016 India PCC: 10 nov 2015 Australia PCC - self: 15 oct 2015 Medicals completed: 22 jan2016 (Self & Spouse) Visa grant: 23/02/2016:second: Flying to Aus: 15/03/2016lane: I got a direct grant ...


Congrats!)


----------



## jaymin

Hi,

My wife is not able to pass English exam and I have claimed my partner point and I am ready to pay 2 nd visa fee. Please someone advise me do I have to state to co that I am ready to pay 2 nd visa fee or I have to pay it without informing them.


----------



## Pausatio

jaymin said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife is not able to pass English exam and I have claimed my partner point and I am ready to pay 2 nd visa fee. Please someone advise me do I have to state to co that I am ready to pay 2 nd visa fee or I have to pay it without informing them.


As far as i know, before you claimed the partner point, your partner should passed the ielts and i guess it is going to be a problem if you lodge eoi before passing ielts.


----------



## jaymin

Pausatio said:


> As far as i know, before you claimed the partner point, your partner should passed the ielts and i guess it is going to be a problem if you lodge eoi before passing ielts.


Sorry dude , I have not claimed my partners point. So please let me know know process of paying 2nd visa fee


----------



## gaudit24

jaymin said:


> Sorry dude , I have not claimed my partners point. So please let me know know process of paying 2nd visa fee



Hey jaymin,

Is it not possible to get a bonafide certificate from her college.

And it would be then better than a CO asks for it specifically and they will send u the form also for it.

Seniors can also suggest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashiqcep

jaymin said:


> Sorry dude , I have not claimed my partners point. So please let me know know process of paying 2nd visa fee


Once CO ask you to provide wife's functional english proof, you inform her/them that you want to pay 2nd installment fee . They will revert back with all the procedure.

It's not a critical issue. No need to worry.
Me too in the same boat


----------



## derek2016

Hello I just want to ask how long does it take to receive an invitation to apply for a visa once your state nomination has been approved? My EOI will expire in less than two weeks and i haven't received an invitation yet.

thanks


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Hey jaymin,
> 
> Is it not possible to get a bonafide certificate from her college.
> 
> And it would be then better than a CO asks for it specifically and they will send u the form also for it.
> 
> Seniors can also suggest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Thanks for response.

She has not done college and she studied until 12th standard.co has already asked proof proof English language.


----------



## jaymin

ashiqcep said:


> Once CO ask you to provide wife's functional english proof, you inform her/them that you want to pay 2nd installment fee . They will revert back with all the procedure.
> 
> It's not a critical issue. No need to worry.
> Me too in the same boat


Thanks,

Ok now I will let him know abt 2nd installment


----------



## Pausatio

derek2016 said:


> Hello I just want to ask how long does it take to receive an invitation to apply for a visa once your state nomination has been approved? My EOI will expire in less than two weeks and i haven't received an invitation yet.
> 
> Once you received the state nomination approval, you will also received invitation to apply for visa 190 automatically and you have only 60 days to apply for your visa. Check your email and eoi, you should have received from dibp and from your state. There is link from your immigration email where you can apply for visa. Good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hi, My wife is not able to pass English exam and I have claimed my partner point and I am ready to pay 2 nd visa fee. Please someone advise me do I have to state to co that I am ready to pay 2 nd visa fee or I have to pay it without informing them.


As far as i know, in order to claim partner points, you need to have IELTS ready at the time of invite. The minimum is ielts 6.


----------



## skynet16

Is it okay to open your Immiaccount daily and checking for updates? I mean will the DIBP think I am still updating my documents? 



I know it's a stupid question and most probably the answer is no but just the mindboxing keeps playing games with you, especially when you are eagerly waiting for something. What are your views? TIA. :juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

rajbir said:


> Is it okay to open your Immiaccount daily and checking for updates? I mean will the DIBP think I am still updating my documents? I know it's a stupid question and most probably the answer is no but just the mindboxing keeps playing games with you, especially when you are eagerly waiting for something. What are your views? TIA. :juggle:


Cmon!) i think 90% of applicants open it at least once a day...


----------



## Coyotes

Hello Guys,

Need your expert guidance on my case.
I've applied under 189 with 60 points on 7th Feb. ANZCODE - 261311(Analyst Programmer)
Now I am planning to apply for 190 under NSW.

Which option is most appropriate:
1. Submit 190 also under same existing EOI.
2. Withdraw existing 189 EOI and submit a new one with both 189 and 190
3. Submit a new EOI for 190 without touching the exisitng 189 EOI.

Please suggest.
Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

Coyotes said:


> Hello Guys, Need your expert guidance on my case. I've applied under 189 with 60 points on 7th Feb. ANZCODE - 261311(Analyst Programmer) Now I am planning to apply for 190 under NSW. Which option is most appropriate: 1. Submit 190 also under same existing EOI. 2. Withdraw existing 189 EOI and submit a new one with both 189 and 190 3. Submit a new EOI for 190 without touching the exisitng 189 EOI. Please suggest. Thanks.


Either 1st or 3rd.

 i went with the 1st option.


----------



## cd93419

I don't know much but why it's taking more time is difficult to understand.



rajbir said:


> Is it okay to open your Immiaccount daily and checking for updates? I mean will the DIBP think I am still updating my documents?
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a stupid question and most probably the answer is no but just the mind(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) keeps playing games with you, especially when you are eagerly waiting for something. What are your views? TIA.


----------



## Coyotes

andreyx108b said:


> Either 1st or 3rd.
> 
> i went with the 1st option.



Thanks for the reply Andreyx.
I've heard that Dec backlogs are being cleared in this invitation round.
Any approximate idea when can I get an invitation only for 189 with 60 points. Applied on 7th Feb under 261311 - Analyst programmer

Thanks.


----------



## skynet16

cd93419 said:


> I don't know much but why it's taking more time is difficult to understand.


I was more frustrated when I checked the 189 Visa tracker. They are getting CO contact or direct grant in less than two weeks in majority of cases. I don't mind the time if the DIBP can just update like your application is in queue and will be assessed after "n" number of applications. And every time your application moves forward, you are satisfied like something is happening. Now it's just Application Received from last 21 days. You don't have any idea whether some one has opened your application or it will be opened. I wish the DBIP changes its system a bit. Give us more updates.


----------



## cd93419

So today no update for approval or CO contacted email??


----------



## gaudit24

rajbir said:


> I was more frustrated when I checked the 189 Visa tracker. They are getting CO contact or direct grant in less than two weeks in majority of cases. I don't mind the time if the DIBP can just update like your application is in queue and will be assessed after "n" number of applications. And every time your application moves forward, you are satisfied like something is happening. Now it's just Application Received from last 21 days. You don't have any idea whether some one has opened your application or it will be opened. I wish the DBIP changes its system a bit. Give us more updates.



I definitely agree with you Rajbir. I am so frustrated that I am not even able to take a peaceful sleep in the night. Every minute goes into checking the status of visa as all hard earned money has gone into this. Secondly, before buying anything for house, a thought runs as how should we plan it. Really, getting so bogged down with the thought of receiving visa.

Today, in immigration tracker, i could see onshore applicants receiving direct grants or CO communication. I hope this week is not wasted and we should hear something from them very soon.

May almighty and CO listen to our hearts and give us that golden mail.


----------



## usman_telecom

hello brother

can you share your points break down


----------



## cd93419

I thought I m only facing this situation what u hv explained below. 

I can understand the situation here.



gaudit24 said:


> rajbir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was more frustrated when I checked the 189 Visa tracker. They are getting CO contact or direct grant in less than two weeks in majority of cases. I don't mind the time if the DIBP can just update like your application is in queue and will be assessed after "n" number of applications. And every time your application moves forward, you are satisfied like something is happening. Now it's just Application Received from last 21 days. You don't have any idea whether some one has opened your application or it will be opened. I wish the DBIP changes its system a bit. Give us more updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely agree with you Rajbir. I am so frustrated that I am not even able to take a peaceful sleep in the night. Every minute goes into checking the status of visa as all hard earned money has gone into this. Secondly, before buying anything for house, a thought runs as how should we plan it. Really, getting so bogged down with the thought of receiving visa.
> 
> Today, in immigration tracker, i could see onshore applicants receiving direct grants or CO communication. I hope this week is not wasted and we should hear something from them very soon.
> 
> May almighty and CO listen to our hearts and give us that golden mail.
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Cmon!) i think 90% of applicants open it at least once a day...


Andy offshore candidates log in twice a day in the morning when we wake up and keep looking at time when they feel the offices in OZ are going to close that time once more


----------



## medrep

friends I am also in the same boat as you. Applied my 190 NSW on 25th January and today I complete 1 full month. No contact from DIBP or CO till date. Day on Day getting worried. We are 4 applicants in total and I have put in all my savings in the fees. feel so worried sometimes cannot explain. wake up at night with palpitations. check my DIBP account atleast 4 times in a day but from the last 1 month all I can see is Application Received. As time passes by, stress builds up so bad. Lets pray for each other guys. thats all what we can do.


----------



## medrep

vikaschandra....can you please post your details with timelines....


----------



## cd93419

Hi guys today I got CO mail for PCC Certificate


----------



## gaudit24

cd93419 said:


> Hi guys today I got CO mail for PCC Certificate



Hey cd93419,

Thats good news buddy. U can now finish it and move forward for a grant.

Please do 2 things:
1. Update ur timelines via ur signature 
2. Update immitracker by adding ur case. It will help track the trend for all. Here is the https://myimmitracker.com/en

And when was ur lodgement date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashiqcep

gaudit24 said:


> Hey cd93419,
> 
> Thats good news buddy. U can now finish it and move forward for a grant.
> 
> Please do 2 things:
> 1. Update ur timelines via ur signature
> 2. Update immitracker by adding ur case. It will help track the trend for all. Here is the https://myimmitracker.com/en
> 
> And when was ur lodgement date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you know after submission of requested documents how long CO take to come back and check documents?

What is the trend of visa grant after completion of document submission ?


----------



## medrep

Just uploading my signature to be part of your team guys....

ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
CO Contact: xx/xx/2016 
Visa grant: xx/xx/2016


----------



## gaudit24

ashiqcep said:


> Do you know after submission of requested documents how long CO take to come back and check documents?
> 
> What is the trend of visa grant after completion of document submission ?


Hi Ashiqcep,

From seeing the trend analysis from the immitracker and the forum, i do have some of own thoughts into it:

First of all, the expectation of when a CO would come back is on the following assumption / trend:

1. *CO asks specifically for Form 80 irrespective of other documents:* In this case, Once you submit form 80, CO would come back probably after 28 to 40 days because here the CO has still not assessed the case without Form 80 nor he has looked into details of the documents originally submitted, therefore, he would come back when other pending applications are less and again he would assess to see whether he further requires anything that was mentioned in Form 80 but has not been submitted. Frankly, the process would be more tedious here and therefore the time taken to assess is long
2. *CO asks for other documents except Form 80 / 1221 i.e. PCC / medical / employment records:* In this case, CO has looked into Form 80 and knows exactly what he needs to close the application and provide a decision. Therefore, it would be rather a looking at the pending documents when it is received and giving a decision. Many a times, CO keeps the file track to know when did the applicant submit the pending document so that he can clear the application. Still on trend basis, he would come back in 2 to 3 weeks.

However, we also see that VISA 189 category officers are tentatively free so that would come back to the case faster than ours i.e. 190 visa. Many things play into this.

Previously a post was shared wherein for 2015-16 the Visa grants for 190 are close to 28,000 against 189 who have nearly 44,000. So, in 190 they have many pending applications against fewer visa's left. 

So it all depends, your anzco code, points, your accuracy of documents, clear past history etc.

I am not saying that the case officer would not favour a decision, but again he has to keep track of ongoing application, offshore / onshore applicants, higher point applicants etc.

Other senior members can contribute to this. But the above is my own understanding and analysis.


----------



## gaudit24

medrep said:


> Just uploading my signature to be part of your team guys....
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
> IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
> Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
> EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
> India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
> Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
> CO Contact: xx/xx/2016
> Visa grant: xx/xx/2016


Welcome aboard. Just if you have not updated the immitracker, please do the same for the benefit of the entire community. 

We look forward for your kind contribution. You can also share,which documents did you upload till date. and when we see you have a mother as a dependent, it would be interesting for all to know, what documents have you attached as a proof.


----------



## AA007

Hi
Can any1 answer
When i created hap I'd, there is no pic in client's copy. Is it mandatory to have pic on that document?


----------



## bharathi039

AA007 said:


> Hi
> Can any1 answer
> When i created hap I'd, there is no pic in client's copy. Is it mandatory to have pic on that document?


Don't worry. It will not have your photo. However, you will have to give few photographs in your clinic and they will paste it.


----------



## MimoMKF

gaudit24 said:


> I definitely agree with you Rajbir. I am so frustrated that I am not even able to take a peaceful sleep in the night. Every minute goes into checking the status of visa as all hard earned money has gone into this. Secondly, before buying anything for house, a thought runs as how should we plan it. Really, getting so bogged down with the thought of receiving visa.
> 
> Today, in immigration tracker, i could see onshore applicants receiving direct grants or CO communication. I hope this week is not wasted and we should hear something from them very soon.
> 
> May almighty and CO listen to our hearts and give us that golden mail.


Hi,
is immigration official website to follow up visa status? or it's like a forum.

Thanks,


----------



## AA007

bharathi039 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can any1 answer
> When i created hap I'd, there is no pic in client's copy. Is it mandatory to have pic on that document?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. It will not have your photo. However, you will have to give few photographs in your clinic and they will paste it.
Click to expand...

 Thanks for swift reply :+1:


----------



## AA007

Why to check application status 2 or 3 times a day, yon can select email notification so if status changes an email will be generated and you will receive the update.


----------



## skynet16

MimoMKF said:


> Hi,
> is immigration official website to follow up visa status? or it's like a forum.
> 
> Thanks,


This is the original website man and please keep in mind we don't have any other branches


----------



## maolin95

Hi guys, I submitted the visa on 25th of Jan and still haven't heard anything, is it weird? I'm offshore and not claiming experience.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*experience*



medrep said:


> Just uploading my signature to be part of your team guys....
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
> IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
> Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
> EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
> India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
> Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
> CO Contact: xx/xx/2016
> Visa grant: xx/xx/2016


Hey pal

You have almost the same conditions as I do like occupation and english etc. I have submitted application for nomination to NSW on 17th and still been waiting for approval. In your case, only 3day needed for approval. I so envy you.
Not many cases for sales representative. Glad to see you.
I also got positive skill assessment and positive point advice for 8.3years.

Let me ask you. You claim 15point for 8.7years experience. Is it all post-qualification in highly related with occupation?
When did you apply the skill assessment to Vetassess?
I applied before Jan. 2015 so I got all positive for 8 years


----------



## medrep

hello guys. today CO has contacted me and asked for my mothers marriage certificate. My father passed away in 2014 and I have applied my mother along with me as an dependent. They were married way back in 1970's and you will understand nobody used to get marriage registered in those days. please help me what should I do for this requirement. I have already attached death certificate for my father which shows my moms name, our ration card and other proofs. We do not have marriage certificate for my mom and dad. Please help with your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

maolin95 said:


> Hi guys, I submitted the visa on 25th of Jan and still haven't heard anything, is it weird? I'm offshore and not claiming experience.


Its normal.

You need to wait a bit more. 

It take usually 4-6 weeks for a co to get assigned.


----------



## medrep

hello guys. today CO has contacted me and asked for my mothers marriage certificate. My father passed away in 2014 and I have applied my mother along with me as an dependent. They were married way back in 1970's and you will understand nobody used to get marriage registered in those days. please help me what should I do for this requirement. I have already attached death certificate for my father which shows my moms name, our ration card and other proofs. We do not have marriage certificate for my mom and dad. Please help with your suggestions. Thanks
NZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
CO Contact: 25/02/2016 
Visa grant: xx/xx/2016


----------



## medrep

gaudit24 said:


> Welcome aboard. Just if you have not updated the immitracker, please do the same for the benefit of the entire community.
> 
> We look forward for your kind contribution. You can also share,which documents did you upload till date. and when we see you have a mother as a dependent, it would be interesting for all to know, what documents have you attached as a proof.


Hi Gaudit,
today CO has contacted me and asked for my mothers marriage certificate. My father passed away in 2014 and I have applied my mother along with me as an dependent. They were married way back in 1970's and you will understand nobody used to get marriage registered in those days. please help me what should I do for this requirement. I have already attached death certificate for my father which shows my moms name, our ration card and other proofs. We do not have marriage certificate for my mom and dad. Please help with your suggestions. Thanks

Documents already attached:

1. Proof of dependency
2. Passport showing husbands name
3. Ration card showing family chart
4. Death Certificate of my father
5. Proof as me being only child of parents

I need suggestions from the senior forum group members on what can be a alternative to an marriage certificate as marriage was never registered between my mother and father and my father is no more. Would appreciate all your replies guys.


----------



## MimoMKF

rajbir said:


> This is the original website man and please keep in mind we don't have any other branches


thanks man.


----------



## andreyx108b

medrep said:


> hello guys. today CO has contacted me and asked for my mothers marriage certificate. My father passed away in 2014 and I have applied my mother along with me as an dependent. They were married way back in 1970's and you will understand nobody used to get marriage registered in those days. please help me what should I do for this requirement. I have already attached death certificate for my father which shows my moms name, our ration card and other proofs. We do not have marriage certificate for my mom and dad. Please help with your suggestions. Thanks NZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) Points: 70 + 5 (NSW) IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient) Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess) EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016 NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016 NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016 NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016 Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016 India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016 India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016 India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016 Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents) CO Contact: 25/02/2016 Visa grant: xx/xx/2016



Some records should be kept? Maybe not marriage certificate but a sustitute?


----------



## medrep

andreyx108b said:


> Some records should be kept? Maybe not marriage certificate but a sustitute?


We have records. 
1. My mothers current and old passports shows husbands name
2. My passport shows my mothers and fathers name
3. My fathers death certificate shows my name
4. Our family card shows my mothers, fathers and mine name.
5. we have two old bank joint accounts of my mother and father together

What should we do? Please guide.


----------



## andreyx108b

medrep said:


> We have records. 1. My mothers current and old passports shows husbands name 2. My passport shows my mothers and fathers name 3. My fathers death certificate shows my name 4. Our family card shows my mothers, fathers and mine name. 5. we have two old bank joint accounts of my mother and father together What should we do? Please guide.


Did you upload it? All the above?

It seems sufficient for me. 

I would also try to get an official document, stating that "no marriage certificate can be issued, however the records shows that person A and person B have been married since: dd-mm-yyyy" 


I guess another thing is to find a witness (friend) who were present at the marriage and get an SD.


----------



## medrep

andreyx108b said:


> Did you upload it? All the above?
> 
> It seems sufficient for me.
> 
> I would also try to get an official document, stating that "no marriage certificate can be issued, however the records shows that person A and person B have been married since: dd-mm-yyyy"
> 
> 
> I guess another thing is to find a witness (friend) who were present at the marriage and get an SD.


Yes all the above documents were uploaded. Still CO has asked for marriage certificate. Can you please help to find how can I get an official document that Marriage certificate cannot be issued as the husband is deceased know. What is an SD? Did you mean to say an affidavit?


----------



## andreyx108b

medrep said:


> Yes all the above documents were uploaded. Still CO has asked for marriage certificate. Can you please help to find how can I get an official document that Marriage certificate cannot be issued as the husband is deceased know. What is an SD? Did you mean to say an affidavit?


Statuary declaration. 

I can not advise for your country. You need to find a way to satisfy the CO. 

In my country all records are kept either in churches or registry office and are dated like hundreds of years back


----------



## medrep

andreyx108b said:


> Statuary declaration.
> 
> I can not advise for your country. You need to find a way to satisfy the CO.
> 
> In my country all records are kept either in churches or registry office and are dated like hundreds of years back


I do not know what will satisfy the CO. My mom is 71 years old know. Dont know how can I get a marriage certificate or a document for a 40 year old marriage. Dont know what to do. We are 4 applicants in total including wife, my 3yo son and my mother. Will it affect our application? Only way out I can see is that I provide a SD/Affidavit from my mom about the marriage. Secondly, what I see is to provide all the documents like passports once again. Do you this will help and satisfy the CO


----------



## andreyx108b

medrep said:


> I do not know what will satisfy the CO. My mom is 71 years old know. Dont know how can I get a marriage certificate or a document for a 40 year old marriage. Dont know what to do. We are 4 applicants in total including wife, my 3yo son and my mother. Will it affect our application? Only way out I can see is that I provide a SD/Affidavit from my mom about the marriage. Secondly, what I see is to provide all the documents like passports once again. Do you this will help and satisfy the CO


I can connect you to a mara agent, you will need to pay consultation fee, but he will help. PM if you need contact details.


----------



## praveenspb

Dear Friends,

1) Please let me know for State Sponsorship (Subclass 190), first we have to apply for state nomination before EOI? or Through SkillSelect submit EOI and wait for State nomination.
2) I have submitted EOI on 5-FEB-2016, I have mentioned State/Territory : ALL STATES.. is it correct or wrong.

Please help me to clarify above doubts.

regards,
Praveen


----------



## andreyx108b

praveenspb said:


> Dear Friends, 1) Please let me know for State Sponsorship (Subclass 190), first we have to apply for state nomination before EOI? or Through SkillSelect submit EOI and wait for State nomination. 2) I have submitted EOI on 5-FEB-2016, I have mentioned State/Territory : ALL STATES.. is it correct or wrong. Please help me to clarify above doubts. regards, Praveen


Usually you need to select state you are interested. 

For sone you need to apply at the same time.


----------



## praveenspb

andreyx108b said:


> Usually you need to select state you are interested.
> 
> For sone you need to apply at the same time.


Thanks for your reply...Through EOI only state invitation can get? Am i correct...
Now i need to change to specific state or i can leave as it is?
because next invitation round is 9 MAR 2016.


----------



## danielm

Lodged my visa application on Jan 25th 2016 with uploaded all documents but still status shows application received only . Anyone have an idea when i can expect the status changes ?Thanks in advance .


----------



## skynet16

*Processing Times*

As per this border.gov.au website Skilled migration visa processing times the 190 Visas have priority over 189 Visas although the processing time is mentioned same for both. Wondering than why 190s are taking more time than 189? :confused2:. May be the CO staff for 190 is quite small in number.


----------



## gaudit24

danielm said:


> Lodged my visa application on Jan 25th 2016 with uploaded all documents but still status shows application received only . Anyone have an idea when i can expect the status changes ?Thanks in advance .



Even i have lodged my application on 22nd. Still waiting to hear from CO. I believe the processing upto 21st January is completed.

The trend shows they are currently doing the following:
1. Clearing onshore applicants
2. Checking old applications from whom additional information was requested
3. Asking additional documents from applicants from 22nd onwards who have to send their details in order to complete their assessment.

Apart from the above categories, i.e. Those who have frontloaded everything are still pending to hear anything from CO.

This is my views which maybe wrong. Hoping to hear something today till they close office or anyways their is a next week and the hope is still there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan6682

Hi

Now I can see link of update us in immi account below application received status. Can some one please guide what this means.

Status of application still shows as application received. I lodge 190 visa application on 24 Jan

Thanks


----------



## gaudit24

rohan6682 said:


> Hi
> 
> Now I can see link of update us in immi account below application received status. Can some one please guide what this means.
> 
> Status of application still shows as application received. I lodge 190 visa application on 24 Jan
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rohan,

Has CO contacted you or asked for any additional documents. Please also update your signature from your profile, so that the forum members can provide guidance.


----------



## skynet16

rohan6682 said:


> Hi
> 
> Now I can see link of update us in immi account below application received status. Can some one please guide what this means.
> 
> Status of application still shows as application received. I lodge 190 visa application on 24 Jan
> 
> Thanks


That one is for, if you want to make any correction to your application/submitted documents. Also if there's any change in your situation like new passport or new job etc. you can use the tab to inform DIBP through that.


----------



## rohan6682

Thanks Rajbir

I think link was not available earlier or i missed it. Does this mean that CO has been allocated or it means nothing in terms of processing of case

Thanks


----------



## AA007

Medical fees is same in all countries or varies?
Like what is the fee for an adult and child?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kathak

Let me share my timeline below. I have a question -

I didn't submit my wife's English Language Test. So I put blank in the respective field on visa application, no documents uploaded?

My question is what's the process of paying 2nd installment while CO asked so?


----------



## andreyx108b

kathak said:


> Let me share my timeline below. I have a question - I didn't submit my wife's English Language Test. So I put blank in the respective field on visa application, no documents uploaded? My question is what's the process of paying 2nd installment while CO asked so?


Co will ask for evidence if spouse English, you will agree to pay vac2, co will send an invoice.


----------



## skynet16

rohan6682 said:


> Thanks Rajbir
> 
> I think link was not available earlier or i missed it. Does this mean that CO has been allocated or it means nothing in terms of processing of case
> 
> Thanks


Means nothing in the processing of the case. As long as the status is just "Application received", CO is not assigned in my opinion.


----------



## tahanpaa

kathak said:


> Let me share my timeline below. I have a question -
> 
> I didn't submit my wife's English Language Test. So I put blank in the respective field on visa application, no documents uploaded?
> 
> My question is what's the process of paying 2nd installment while CO asked so?


It will delay your process better you submit before CO allocated.


----------



## cd93419

Hi all,

Anyone has recently applied for UK PCC from India than please help.


----------



## AA007

cd93419 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has recently applied for UK PCC from India than please help.


I applied form Pak and got PCC.


----------



## cd93419

How much time they took and is it fast or very slow as m worried




AA007 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has recently applied for UK PCC from India than please help.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied form Pak and got PCC.
Click to expand...


----------



## amio_098

Hi,

I was a January 2016 applicant and received grant today, thanks to almighty and to you all good people. Please see details as below:

ANZSCO code: 261313
Subclass: 190
25-Oct-15 EOI lodge
07-Dec-15 (Applied for NSW SS) 
18-Dec-15 (invited)
22-Dec-15 (Applied)
04-Jan-16 (Payment cleared, had an issue earlier)
13-Jan-16 (NSW Approval mail received)
21-Jan-16 (Visa lodged)
02-Feb-16 (Medicals done)
10-Feb-16 (PCC uploaded)
25-Feb-16 (Received a commencement email stating that my file is assigned a CO but no documents asked) 
26-Feb-16 (Direct Grant) 
IED 28-Jan-17


----------



## harisagarp

hi cd931... I recently got pcc from UK its damn easy to get even compared to India .


----------



## rohan6682

amio_098 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a January 2016 applicant and received grant today, thanks to almighty and to you all good people. Please see details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> Subclass: 190
> 25-Oct-15 EOI lodge
> 07-Dec-15 (Applied for NSW SS)
> 18-Dec-15 (invited)
> 22-Dec-15 (Applied)
> 04-Jan-16 (Payment cleared, had an issue earlier)
> 13-Jan-16 (NSW Approval mail received)
> 21-Jan-16 (Visa lodged)
> 02-Feb-16 (Medicals done)
> 10-Feb-16 (PCC uploaded)
> 25-Feb-16 (Received a commencement email stating that my file is assigned a CO but no documents asked)
> 26-Feb-16 (Direct Grant)
> IED 28-Jan-17


Congrats Amio.. I logged on 24 Jan still waiting.. though I saw update us link in my immi account today which was not there earlier, dont know if this has any indication on prosessing on my file


----------



## cd93419

I am struggling for address proof as I m staying in a rental apartment and they are asking 2 address proof.

How much time did they take in ur case? Pls tell me as I need to submit in 28 days and 4 days are already gone and need to submit home address proof.





harisagarp said:


> hi cd931... I recently got pcc from UK its damn easy to get even compared to India .


----------



## gaudit24

amio_098 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a January 2016 applicant and received grant today, thanks to almighty and to you all good people. Please see details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> Subclass: 190
> 25-Oct-15 EOI lodge
> 07-Dec-15 (Applied for NSW SS)
> 18-Dec-15 (invited)
> 22-Dec-15 (Applied)
> 04-Jan-16 (Payment cleared, had an issue earlier)
> 13-Jan-16 (NSW Approval mail received)
> 21-Jan-16 (Visa lodged)
> 02-Feb-16 (Medicals done)
> 10-Feb-16 (PCC uploaded)
> 25-Feb-16 (Received a commencement email stating that my file is assigned a CO but no documents asked)
> 26-Feb-16 (Direct Grant)
> IED 28-Jan-17




Hey amio,

Many many congratulations. My visa lodged date is 22nd january. I am hoping to hear something next week. Keeping fingers crossed. Can u please share what all documents u had uploaded upfront?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

cd93419 said:


> How much time they took and is it fast or very slow as m worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has recently applied for UK PCC from India than please help.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied form Pak and got PCC.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Fast processing is 2 days + delivery time which is 2 days. 
Normal process is 10 days + delivery time.


----------



## cd93419

True as per website info but can u share ur personal experience pls

Like what time u got PCC approval or processed email , dispatched mail and how many days it took to reach to u.

Thx




AA007 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time they took and is it fast or very slow as m worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has recently applied for UK PCC from India than please help.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied form Pak and got PCC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fast processing is 2 days + delivery time which is 2 days.
> Normal process is 10 days + delivery time.
Click to expand...


----------



## ssahoo3

Hi folks,

What's the average time period for CO to contact for 190 South Australia. I had lodged my application on 18 feb 2016.I heard that processing is quicker now a days as compared to earlier .:juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi folks, What's the average time period for CO to contact for 190 South Australia. I had lodged my application on 18 feb 2016.I heard that processing is quicker now a days as compared to earlier .:juggle:


It does not depend much on a state. 

Initial co contact occurs between 2-6 weeks.


----------



## maolin95

amio_098 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was a January 2016 applicant and received grant today, thanks to almighty and to you all good people. Please see details as below:
> 
> ANZSCO code: 261313
> Subclass: 190
> 25-Oct-15 EOI lodge
> 07-Dec-15 (Applied for NSW SS)
> 18-Dec-15 (invited)
> 22-Dec-15 (Applied)
> 04-Jan-16 (Payment cleared, had an issue earlier)
> 13-Jan-16 (NSW Approval mail received)
> 21-Jan-16 (Visa lodged)
> 02-Feb-16 (Medicals done)
> 10-Feb-16 (PCC uploaded)
> 25-Feb-16 (Received a commencement email stating that my file is assigned a CO but no documents asked)
> 26-Feb-16 (Direct Grant)
> IED 28-Jan-17


Any chance you can share the details of the commencement email? I have never heard of such things before


----------



## vivz

Hi all,

I am a new member here. I got invitation for nsw ss on 25th feb(261312 with 65 points) and submitted the application today(29/02/2016)..
Please assist in below queries.

1. Any rough idea on when can I get an update? I am residing in nsw now in 457 visa
2. I had applied for 189 and 190 in the same eoi on 13th feb. Even though i received nsw invitation via email, there is no update in skill select.. Is it normsl for 190?
3. Since my 189 and 190 is in the same eoi , should i withdraw my 189 as i received nsw invitation and submitted my application

Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

vivz said:


> Hi all, I am a new member here. I got invitation for nsw ss on 25th feb(261312 with 65 points) and submitted the application today(29/02/2016).. Please assist in below queries. 1. Any rough idea on when can I get an update? I am residing in nsw now in 457 visa 2. I had applied for 189 and 190 in the same eoi on 13th feb. Even though i received nsw invitation via email, there is no update in skill select.. Is it normsl for 190? 3. Since my 189 and 190 is in the same eoi , should i withdraw my 189 as i received nsw invitation and submitted my application Thanks in advance


1. From about 10 days onwards.
2. I thinks its ok. I dont even know if my status changed in immiaccount, my agent forwarded me an email.
3. No need, once they approve your nomination dc189 will freeze.


----------



## medrep

Friends, who all are getting CO contacts, do you also have the team name and email mentioned.
My Co has only shared her name and general email ID which is gsm.allocated. 
I have seen people mentioing in the forum team 06, team 11 etc 
Replies please


----------



## andreyx108b

medrep said:


> Friends, who all are getting CO contacts, do you also have the team name and email mentioned. My Co has only shared her name and general email ID which is gsm.allocated. I have seen people mentioing in the forum team 06, team 11 etc Replies please


Team are no longer mentioned.


----------



## danielm

Wait wait one month over after lodged my 190 visa application with family .All the documents submitted but still application status shows appl received only .Any guess when the application proceed by case officer ?


----------



## Pausatio

Today, feb 29, i received my direct GRANT visa. thankful to God. wishin everyone for the fast process also. just check my signature below for my timeline..


----------



## gaudit24

Pausatio said:


> Today, feb 29, i received my direct GRANT visa. thankful to God. wishin everyone for the fast process also. just check my signature below for my timeline..



Many many congratulations brother. Can you also share what documents had you uploaded that helped u in direct grant.

My visa lodged date is 22nd january. Just waiting to hear from CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

The week has started by receiving grants. 

Visa applicants dated 22nd january onwards. Please share ur updates and also keep the immitracker updated for everyones benefit.

Nervousness has started as our friend Pausatio has received direct grant for 8th feb visa lodge then where are in betweens gone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pausatio

gaudit24 said:


> Many many congratulations brother. Can you also share what documents had you uploaded that helped u in direct grant.
> 
> My visa lodged date is 22nd january. Just waiting to hear from CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



applicantassport,birth cert, photo, pcc, ielts,employment evidence,education evidence, vetassess, cv, IDs, medical & form 80
wife: passport, photo,marriage cert, pcc, CEMI, education evidence,IDs,medical,form80
child: birth cert, passport, photo, medical


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> The week has started by receiving grants.
> 
> Visa applicants dated 22nd january onwards. Please share ur updates and also keep the immitracker updated for everyones benefit.
> 
> Nervousness has started as our friend Pausatio has received direct grant for 8th feb visa lodge then where are in betweens gone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy for Pausatio. This now confuses me, how they are picking the cases? There seems no pattern unless they choose by occupation codes but that's also not happening. I can imagine your nervousness Gaudit24. I am also in the same boat . The only good thing is that line is moving and we will also be there soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## skynet16

Pausatio said:


> Today, feb 29, i received my direct GRANT visa. thankful to God. wishin everyone for the fast process also. just check my signature below for my timeline..


Hey Pausatio, Congratulations mate. Wanted to ask you a question. Did you uploaded all your documents at once or did you uploaded few of them on different dates? Also if you remember what was the last date when you finished uploading? Thanks in advance and congrats again.


----------



## andreyx108b

Pausatio said:


> Today, feb 29, i received my direct GRANT visa. thankful to God. wishin everyone for the fast process also. just check my signature below for my timeline..


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pausatio

rajbir said:


> Hey Pausatio, Congratulations mate. Wanted to ask you a question. Did you uploaded all your documents at once or did you uploaded few of them on different dates? Also if you remember what was the last date when you finished uploading? Thanks in advance and congrats again.


i lodge feb 8 with all documents i mentioned before except, feb10,upload our medical, and feb 19 for our form80. hope this help. goodluck.


----------



## skynet16

Pausatio said:


> i lodge feb 8 with all documents i mentioned before except, feb10,upload our medical, and feb 19 for our form80. hope this help. goodluck.


Thanks man.. Best of luck for your life in Australia...


----------



## Attentionseeker

Hi everyone. I just applied for nomination Approval today. How long do they take to approve the nomination?


----------



## Squall

Hey guys, 

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but here it goes (apologies if it isn't):

I have been assigned a Case Officer and she requested further documentation (PC from NZ and PTE results). I have submitted these today and let them know. My question is: do you happen to know how long they'll take to make a decision? A mate of mine mentioned it shouldn't take too long...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## andreyx108b

Squall said:


> Hey guys, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but here it goes (apologies if it isn't): I have been assigned a Case Officer and she requested further documentation (PC from NZ and PTE results). I have submitted these today and let them know. My question is: do you happen to know how long they'll take to make a decision? A mate of mine mentioned it shouldn't take too long... Thanks a lot!


Usually, 2-6 weeks after CO contact.


----------



## gaudit24

Squall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, but here it goes (apologies if it isn't):
> 
> I have been assigned a Case Officer and she requested further documentation (PC from NZ and PTE results). I have submitted these today and let them know. My question is: do you happen to know how long they'll take to make a decision? A mate of mine mentioned it shouldn't take too long...
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hey Squall,

Please update your timelines through signature or a post of what is ur lodging date of visa and what all documents had you previously uploaded.

If your form 80, has been seen and assessed then the requested documents that you have mentioned above should not an issue.

I believe after you provide required information and update the CO of the same, you should receive a grant with 2 to 3 weeks of submission.

Other seniors can contribute to this.


----------



## Squall

Here's my info. Hope it helps calm people's nerves! 

ANZCO CODE: 221113 (Taxation Accountant)
Points: 65 + 5 (NSW)
PTE: 90 (all bands)
Experience: none
EOI Submitted: 27 Nov 2015
NSW Invitation Received: 5 Jan 2016
Documents Lodged: 6 Jan 2016
Medicals completed: 7 Jan 2016 
Request for Further Information: 4 Feb 2016
Information Submitted: 29 Feb 2016
Visa grant:


----------



## Larryyu

mate,
be very patient. see my signature, I ve waited since 15 Feb after I provided requested things still no update from them


----------



## AA007

cd93419 said:


> True as per website info but can u share ur personal experience pls
> 
> Like what time u got PCC approval or processed email , dispatched mail and how many days it took to reach to u.
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time they took and is it fast or very slow as m worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has recently applied for UK PCC from India than please help.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied form Pak and got PCC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fast processing is 2 days + delivery time which is 2 days.
> Normal process is 10 days + delivery time.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I received one email only after online form submission, after one week I Called them for update and they said its ready and will be dispatched in one day and 3 days later I got it.


----------



## cd93419

Okay thanks a lot 



AA007 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True as per website info but can u share ur personal experience pls
> 
> Like what time u got PCC approval or processed email , dispatched mail and how many days it took to reach to u.
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much time they took and is it fast or very slow as m worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone has recently applied for UK PCC from India than please help.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied form Pak and got PCC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fast processing is 2 days + delivery time which is 2 days.
> Normal process is 10 days + delivery time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I received one email only after online form submission, after one week I Called them for update and they said its ready and will be dispatched in one day and 3 days later I got it.
Click to expand...


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

No grants or co contact today? Again a wasted week or what.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> No grants or co contact today? Again a wasted week or what.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess most grants are on Monday and few on Friday. Rest are low activities days.


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> I guess most grants are on Monday and few on Friday. Rest are low activities days.


Not correct. 

Its quite even (usually) throughout the week.


----------



## skynet16

andreyx108b said:


> Not correct.
> 
> Its quite even (usually) throughout the week.


Yes, maybe it's even throughout the week. My observation is based on few cases I am following here and on immitracker.


----------



## gaudit24

But guys,

After 21st january, i dont see things moving or maybe in my particular case somethings have stuck up. I also have a doubt that i had uploaded 2 to 3 documents on 23rd february. I hope they consider the assessment soon and provide some results this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> But guys,
> 
> After 21st january, i dont see things moving or maybe in my particular case somethings have stuck up. I also have a doubt that i had uploaded 2 to 3 documents on 23rd february. I hope they consider the assessment soon and provide some results this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way applications are moving in 189 section, seems all the COs are busy there. Only one or two COs taking 190 cases. Therefore it's taking some time.. 

P.S.- All guesses.. :juggle:


----------



## ashiqcep

skynet16 said:


> The way applications are moving in 189 section, seems all the COs are busy there. Only one or two COs taking 190 cases. Therefore it's taking some time..
> 
> P.S.- All guesses.. :juggle:


I am worried about 190 quota, seems like going to finish quota soon.

Now 190 granting getting lesser.


----------



## andreyx108b

ashiqcep said:


> I am worried about 190 quota, seems like going to finish quota soon. Now 190 granting getting lesser.


Which quota? Where is the quota? Where do you see fewer grants? 

)))


----------



## skynet16

andreyx108b said:


> Which quota? Where is the quota? Where do you see fewer grants?
> 
> )))


This one - Australia’s 2015-16 Migration Programme | Migration Blog


----------



## Ahmedkwt

andreyx108b said:


> Which quota? Where is the quota? Where do you see fewer grants?
> 
> )))


Dear Andrey,

Based on the immitracker reports what are the timelines for case finalization when application status has been changed to Application under process? Just interested in the trends!


----------



## vivz

I have submiited application for nsw 190 on feb 29.. Can someone advise me on the next step?
Do i need to do some steps now so that i can get prepared earlier?


----------



## Attentionseeker

skynet16 said:


> This one - Australiaâ€™s 2015-16 Migration Programme | Migration Blog


Wait a minute, do you have any idea how many invites have been sent under independent visa 189? So far they have sent more than 20000 invites. Whereas only 4900 invites are sent for 190. There's a huge difference. It has nothing to do with low grant rate. And i don't think there is any quota either.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Attentionseeker said:


> Wait a minute, do you have any idea how many invites have been sent under independents visa 189? So far they have sent more than 15000 invites. Whereas only 1500 invites are sent for 190. There's a huge difference. It has nothing to do with low grant rate.


Its happens every year. The quota for 190 gets exhausted in march and then the grant comes in next financial year that is in first week of july. It happened to me and thousands others last year. I applied in February and got my grant on 1st July.

Its not about the total number of invitation issued. Its about number of grants in this financial year. So any grant since 1st july will be considered in this year quota.


----------



## ashiqcep

Danav_Singh said:


> Its happens every year. The quota for 190 gets exhausted in march and then the grant comes in next financial year that is in first week of july. It happened to me and thousands others last year. I applied in February and got my grant on 1st July.
> 
> Its not about the total number of invitation issued. Its about number of grants in this financial year. So any grant since 1st july will be considered in this year quota.



That's the fact. Those yet to grant visa like me may be need to wait longer.


----------



## ashiqcep

Attentionseeker said:


> Wait a minute, do you have any idea how many invites have been sent under independent visa 189? So far they have sent more than 20000 invites. Whereas only 4900 invites are sent for 190. There's a huge difference. It has nothing to do with low grant rate. And i don't think there is any quota either.


I think you should study little bit more on this invitation and quota system.


----------



## 1400ashi

ashiqcep said:


> That's the fact. Those yet to grant visa like me may be need to wait longer.


looking at my timeline, do you think I will be granted 190 visa in next financial year?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Danav_Singh said:


> Its happens every year. The quota for 190 gets exhausted in march and then the grant comes in next financial year that is in first week of july. It happened to me and thousands others last year. I applied in February and got my grant on 1st July.
> 
> Its not about the total number of invitation issued. Its about number of grants in this financial year. So any grant since 1st july will be considered in this year quota.


Alright lets do some maths now. The above link says total number of 190 and 489 visas that will be issued in year 2015/2016 will be roughly 28,000. They have invited 6500 people so far. Are you saying on July 1st they granted visa to 22,000 people who were rolled over from last year? The numbers do not add much.


----------



## Attentionseeker

ashiqcep said:


> I think you should study little bit more on this invitation and quota system.


Well i am trying. You are welcome to answer my questions.


----------



## ashiqcep

1400ashi said:


> looking at my timeline, do you think I will be granted 190 visa in next financial year?


May be or may not. 
If you don't get grant by this month , need to wait longer.
Last year my few friends received delay mails at the end of March from CO stating no quota. 
Subsequently, they received grant on July.


----------



## Danav_Singh

Attentionseeker said:


> Alright lets do some maths now. The above link says total number of 190 and 489 visas that will be issued in year 2015/2016 will be roughly 28,000. They have invited 6500 people so far. Are you saying on July 1st they granted visa to 22,000 people who were rolled over from last year? The numbers do not add much.


Lolzz...last year did enough such calculations from February to july...wont help much...neither it will help this year. None of us know how they calculate quota. 

However, till the time you guys dont get delay mails you are on track. But if they are nearing the quota thrashold soon they will send out mails with generic delay message.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Danav_Singh said:


> Lolzz...last year did enough such calculations from February to july...wont help much...neither it will help this year. None of us know how they calculate quota.
> 
> However, till the time you guys dont get delay mails you are on track. But if they are nearing the quota thrashold soon they will send out mails with generic delay message.


So you have no explanation about the numbers. 

Anyways, i am not too concerned about the so called quota at the moment as i am still at initial stages of the process. But for me, the numbers do not add up and as long as people are still receiving grants, there is no point worrying about it.


----------



## samuelokwu

ashiqcep said:


> May be or may not.
> If you don't get grant by this month , need to wait longer.
> Last year my few friends received delay mails at the end of March from CO stating no quota.
> Subsequently, they received grant on July.


Hi Guys, I cant help but comment. I have been silently waiting too oh and I pray we get our grants before the end of March. July is too far for me.

ANZCO CODE: 221111 (Accountant General)
Points: 65 + 5 (NSW)
PTE: +65 Result
Experience: 6.4 years (Assessed Positive by ICAA)
EOI Submitted: 14 Oct 2015
NSW ITA: 15 Dec 2015
190 Visa applied: 03 Feb 2016
Documents Lodged: 03 Feb 2016
PCC (self and wife): 03 Feb 2016
Medicals for Family - completed on 08 Feb 2016
Medicals for family - uploaded on 13 Feb 2016
Medical for self - Not yet determined (I am onshore)
Form 80 - self: 22 Feb 2016
Form 1221 self: 24 Feb 2016
Passport Photo (for All) 23 Feb 2016
Form 1221 for wife - 24 Feb 2016
Form 80 for wife - 25 Feb 2016
CO Contact - :fingerscrossed:
Visa grant: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## malbuquerque306

ashiqcep said:


> I am worried about 190 quota, seems like going to finish quota soon.
> 
> Now 190 granting getting lesser.


I hate when I see these pessimistic (but NOT realistic/true) messages, come on man!


----------



## NxtDesAus

gaudit24 said:


> But guys, After 21st january, i dont see things moving or maybe in my particular case somethings have stuck up. I also have a doubt that i had uploaded 2 to 3 documents on 23rd february. I hope they consider the assessment soon and provide some results this week Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what's your status in immiaccount?


----------



## JayBees

gaudit24 said:


> But guys,
> 
> After 21st january, i dont see things moving or maybe in my particular case somethings have stuck up. I also have a doubt that i had uploaded 2 to 3 documents on 23rd february. I hope they consider the assessment soon and provide some results this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello G,

We have similar timelines!!! No CO contact yet and Immiaccount shows Application Received. Waiting for something this week.

221214 / NSW SS 65+5 / Visa lodged 21.01.16 / Documents uploaded except 80 & 1221 on 23.01.16 / PCC 30.01.16 / Medicals 23.02.16

Cheers...


----------



## danielm

Yes mine too.I have submitted all the documents on 25th Jan except form80 and still shows idle as application received only .What to do if again next week shows same status ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## 80.pawan

Today i got direct grant. I lodge visa on 24 jan. Front loaded all documents form 80 and form 1221.


----------



## Attentionseeker

80.pawan said:


> Today i got direct grant. I lodge visa on 24 jan. Front loaded all documents form 80 and form 1221.


Congrats. Can you post your timeline please?


----------



## danielm

Hi pawan, Congrats bro & all the best for your future.May I know what is your application status before visa grant ?thanks


----------



## gaudit24

80.pawan said:


> Today i got direct grant. I lodge visa on 24 jan. Front loaded all documents form 80 and form 1221.



Hey pawan,

Can you please share ur exact details please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 80.pawan

My application status was application received. Even today also my status is application received. But can see view grant letter in my immi account. My occupation is metal machinist.323214
Skill assessment- july 2015
TRA point advice-dec 2015
India pcc-18 dec 2015
Singapore coc- 17 dec 2015
Vic invitation-13 jan 2016
Visa lodge-24 jan 2016
Medical -30 jan 2016
Visa granted - Direct grant 2 march 2016
IED-17 dec 2016
I uploaded form 80 and form 1221 for me and spouse.


----------



## Harjinderrania

All expat members i need an advice from you
I have got my +ve assessment from vetassess but they assess only 2 years from my 3 years of post qualification experience .i need 5 points extra which is only possible with three year ,
I want to ask that can i go for EOI and state nomination with these assessment result ?.
Will they consider my 3 years ?
Should i wait ?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

HI GUYS

I have a question on the process order for visa application.
I have got an invitation for 190 visa and now about to lodge visa.Before it, hope to know what will come next.
As far as I know from my investigation, 

Log in Skill select - Lodge visa application - Pay the cost(AUD3,600) - Upload documents(Passport, Evidence for EOI claims) - When asked, Upload PCC and Health Check - Grant or Additional documents required

Is it correct?
Submitting Evidence documents first and payment and PCC and Health Check when asked
Please let me know


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Now I got the invitation from DIBP and about to lodge visa application for 190
But I haven't made Immiaccount Id. When should I make the Immiaccount ID?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Harjinderrania said:


> All expat members i need an advice from you
> I have got my +ve assessment from vetassess but they assess only 2 years from my 3 years of post qualification experience .i need 5 points extra which is only possible with three year ,
> I want to ask that can i go for EOI and state nomination with these assessment result ?.
> Will they consider my 3 years ?
> Should i wait ?


No you can not. If the assessing authority hasn't recognised 3 years of experience, you can not claim 5 points. If you file for a visa, they will reject your visa for misstating your points. And it will impact negatively on your future applications.


----------



## 80.pawan

You can make your immi account from your skill select by appky visa link.Apply for pcc now. Pay your fees. Go for medical by generating hap id in immi account. Upload all documents including form 80 and form 1221. No need to wait for co if you want direct grant.


----------



## gaudit24

80.pawan said:


> My application status was application received. Even today also my status is application received. But can see view grant letter in my immi account. My occupation is metal machinist.323214
> Skill assessment- july 2015
> TRA point advice-dec 2015
> India pcc-18 dec 2015
> Singapore coc- 17 dec 2015
> Vic invitation-13 jan 2016
> Visa lodge-24 jan 2016
> Medical -30 jan 2016
> Visa granted - Direct grant 2 march 2016
> IED-17 dec 2016
> I uploaded form 80 and form 1221 for me and spouse.



Many many congratulations pawan. Have a bright future and safe journey to australia. 

So we guess that NSW people are still sleeping and no grants or CO contacts coming our way. Hope we hear something on friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

NxtDesAus said:


> what's your status in immiaccount?



Its "Application received" brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusai

80.pawan said:


> Today i got direct grant. I lodge visa on 24 jan. Front loaded all documents form 80 and form 1221.


Hearty Congrats Bro. I have a question, in mean time did anytime or anywhere CO assigned is notified? Say in immi account or email?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harjinderrania

Attentionseeker said:


> No you can not. If the assessing authority hasn't recognised 3 years of experience, you can not claim 5 points. If you file for a visa, they will reject your visa for misstating your points. And it will impact negatively on your future applications.


What should i do now go for point test advice or wait for 4 years to complete then lodge my application because vetassess deduct my 1st year as a training period .


----------



## Pausatio

GoodbyeKorea said:


> HI GUYS
> 
> I have a question on the process order for visa application.
> I have got an invitation for 190 visa and now about to lodge visa.Before it, hope to know what will come next.
> As far as I know from my investigation,
> 
> Log in Skill select - Lodge visa application - Pay the cost(AUD3,600) - Upload documents(Passport, Evidence for EOI claims) - When asked, Upload PCC and Health Check - Grant or Additional documents required
> 
> Is it correct?
> Submitting Evidence documents first and payment and PCC and Health Check when asked
> Please let me know



i collected all my documents including pcc, and did my medical before lodging, but you need to create your immi account sa you can generate your hap id and letter which is needed for medical. and then i front loaded everything on the day i paid. after days, i submitted my form 80. good luck!


----------



## rajesh.itune

with grace of God I got direct grant today. front loaded all documents including form 80 and 1221. Congrats to all who get their grant today and best of luck to all waiting 

Developer Programmer 261313
PTE: 29/11/2015(L-68, S-71, W-75, R-81) - 10 Points
ACS : Submitted : 03/12/2015; +ve assessment 8/12/2015
[189] : 08/12/15 with 60 points 
EOI [190] : VIC 12/01/16 with 65 points 
INVITE for 190[VIC]:12/01/2016
INVITE for 189:￼ Out of Race
VISA Lodge: 22/01/16
PCC UAE : 28/01/2016
PCC India: 04/02/16
Medicals: 21/01/16
Grant: 02/03/2016
IED : 03-Feb-2017


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi dinusai.
I did not get any mail or information in my immi account for CO assigned. So no CO allocated in my case.Till yesterday my status showing was application received. Today also showing same application received but today recieved final grant letter in application mail box in my immi account and received grant letters to my gmail id. Please send your mail id by personal message, i can send screen shot of my immi account after the final grant.


----------



## AKN

Pausatio said:


> i collected all my documents including pcc, and did my medical before lodging, but you need to create your immi account sa you can generate your hap id and letter which is needed for medical. and then i front loaded everything on the day i paid. after days, i submitted my form 80. good luck!



Hi,

Which part of the IMMI account does it have the option to generate HAP ID? Is it the "My Health Declaration"?

Regards,

AKN


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Pausatio said:


> i collected all my documents including pcc, and did my medical before lodging, but you need to create your immi account sa you can generate your hap id and letter which is needed for medical. and then i front loaded everything on the day i paid. after days, i submitted my form 80. good luck!


Thank you for your kind answer.
So I need to create Immiaccount right away to get HAP ID and prepare all documents for visa application

By the way, what is Form 80. I'm single and no one come with me. Do I still need Form 80?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Hi Guys~

Anyone tell me about FORM 80 and 1221?

I am single and no family with me to AUS. 

Do I still need above two forms? Also, where can I get the form to be filled out by me?


----------



## andreyx108b

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi Guys~ Anyone tell me about FORM 80 and 1221? I am single and no family with me to AUS. Do I still need above two forms? Also, where can I get the form to be filled out by me?


Yes.


----------



## Pausatio

AKN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which part of the IMMI account does it have the option to generate HAP ID? Is it the "My Health Declaration"?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AKN


yes.. create your account on my health declaration in your immi account.


----------



## gaudit24

rajesh.itune said:


> with grace of God I got direct grant today. front loaded all documents including form 80 and 1221. Congrats to all who get their grant today and best of luck to all waiting
> 
> Developer Programmer 261313
> PTE: 29/11/2015(L-68, S-71, W-75, R-81) - 10 Points
> ACS : Submitted : 03/12/2015; +ve assessment 8/12/2015
> [189] : 08/12/15 with 60 points
> EOI [190] : VIC 12/01/16 with 65 points
> INVITE for 190[VIC]:12/01/2016
> INVITE for 189:￼ Out of Race
> VISA Lodge: 22/01/16
> PCC UAE : 28/01/2016
> PCC India: 04/02/16
> Medicals: 21/01/16
> Grant: 02/03/2016
> IED : 03-Feb-2017


Many many congratulations Rajesh. All the very best for your future endeavors.

I see that VIC has been active today and seen grants from them. However, our CO's from NSW are still in sleep mode or i must say "Flight Mode". 

Wake up guy's, we are desperate to hear our visa grant's or THE GOLDEN MAIL.


----------



## Pausatio

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Thank you for your kind answer.
> So I need to create Immiaccount right away to get HAP ID and prepare all documents for visa application
> 
> By the way, what is Form 80. I'm single and no one come with me. Do I still need Form 80?


form1221 is the less complicated form of form80. 
form80 is usually the co asking that takes another waiting if didnt upload before co conntact. and to those who frontload it got direct grant mostly. form 80 is for 18 years old above. there is no harm if you also submiited this one. heres the link you can download
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
you can answer it digitally and print the signature page and scan this alone, attached it together with the digital form when you submit. or print, fill up and then scan. good luck


----------



## 80.pawan

Now in my immi account status changed to Finalised after 6 hours of grant.


----------



## engineer20

gaudit24 said:


> Many many congratulations Rajesh. All the very best for your future endeavors.
> 
> I see that VIC has been active today and seen grants from them. However, our CO's from NSW are still in sleep mode or i must say "Flight Mode".
> 
> Wake up guy's, we are desperate to hear our visa grant's or THE GOLDEN MAIL.


GSM visas are processed by adelaide or brisbane offices.


----------



## mustafa makram

hey guys,

congratulations to all who got a grant.

i have received CO email today and it was bit strange,
the Co asked for documents '' as usual '' for all cases. however, there was no specific document the co directly asked me.

here's the REQUEST DETAIL i received which should contain the requested info:

Request Detail

''Providing documents
If you lodged your application online you may log back into your account at any time and
attach further documents. Please ensure that all original documents are scanned in high
quality and colour.
Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your
documents, ensure that they are certified copies.
If you provide us with fraudulent documents or claims, this may result in processing delays
and possibly your application being refused.
Translating your documents
Documents in languages other than English should be accompanied by an English
translation. The English translations must be official certified translations from a National
Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) accredited translator.
Translations provided by non-accredited translators outside Australia should be endorsed
by the translator with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their
qualifications and experience in the language being translated.
Certified copies
For the purposes of the migration legislation, a document is to be certified in writing as a true
copy of the original document by:
if the copy is certified in Australia:
● a Justice of the Peace; or
● a Commissioner for Declarations; or
● a person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the Statutory
Declarations Act 1959 (for example a nurse, legal practitioner, medical practitioner,
pharmacist or dentist); or
● a registered migration agent (whose registration is not suspended or subject to a
caution).
if the copy is certified outside Australia:
● a person who is the equivalent of a Justice of the Peace or Commissioner for
Declarations in that place (for example a public notary); or
● a registered migration agent (whose registration is not suspended or subject to a
caution).''

ALSO, i have new link in my immiacount saying that provide character assessment which asked for form 80 although it was uploaded before!!

really confused and would appreciate any kind of help and advice.
thanks


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

pausatio said:


> form1221 is the less complicated form of form80.
> Form80 is usually the co asking that takes another waiting if didnt upload before co conntact. And to those who frontload it got direct grant mostly. Form 80 is for 18 years old above. There is no harm if you also submiited this one. Heres the link you can download
> https://www.border.gov.au/forms/documents/80.pdf
> you can answer it digitally and print the signature page and scan this alone, attached it together with the digital form when you submit. Or print, fill up and then scan. Good luck


great!! Thankyou!!


----------



## Pausatio

@mustafa makram - do you have any documents or so written in arabic?


----------



## Pausatio

mustafa makram said:


> hey guys,
> 
> congratulations to all who got a grant.
> 
> i have received CO email today and it was bit strange,
> the Co asked for documents '' as usual '' for all cases. however, there was no specific document the co directly asked me.
> 
> here's the REQUEST DETAIL i received which should contain the requested info:
> 
> Request Detail
> 
> ''Providing documents
> If you lodged your application online you may log back into your account at any time and
> attach further documents. Please ensure that all original documents are scanned in high
> quality and colour.
> Do not send us original documents unless we ask you for them. If you send copies of your
> documents, ensure that they are certified copies.
> If you provide us with fraudulent documents or claims, this may result in processing delays
> and possibly your application being refused.
> Translating your documents
> Documents in languages other than English should be accompanied by an English
> translation. The English translations must be official certified translations from a National
> Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) accredited translator.
> Translations provided by non-accredited translators outside Australia should be endorsed
> by the translator with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their
> qualifications and experience in the language being translated.
> Certified copies
> For the purposes of the migration legislation, a document is to be certified in writing as a true
> copy of the original document by:
> if the copy is certified in Australia:
> ● a Justice of the Peace; or
> ● a Commissioner for Declarations; or
> ● a person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the Statutory
> Declarations Act 1959 (for example a nurse, legal practitioner, medical practitioner,
> pharmacist or dentist); or
> ● a registered migration agent (whose registration is not suspended or subject to a
> caution).
> if the copy is certified outside Australia:
> ● a person who is the equivalent of a Justice of the Peace or Commissioner for
> Declarations in that place (for example a public notary); or
> ● a registered migration agent (whose registration is not suspended or subject to a
> caution).''
> 
> ALSO, i have new link in my immiacount saying that provide character assessment which asked for form 80 although it was uploaded before!!
> 
> really confused and would appreciate any kind of help and advice.
> thanks


dont worry.. i know some, who were asked with some documents that they uploaded already. just upload again the form 80 as soon as possible. and any documents you think that can help as evidence to your character, education and employment but i assume you upload it already. be glad you have co contact now. good luck.


----------



## mustafa makram

Pausatio said:


> @mustafa makram - do you have any documents or so written in arabic?


thanks for your support first,

i have only birth certificate in Arabic which is already translated and uploaded.
i don't think the CO asking specifically for that since he/she would directly ask for it.


----------



## tridib.heritage

One of my friends who lodged her application on 2Dec got the second CO contact today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashiqcep

tridib.heritage said:


> One of my friends who lodged her application on 2Dec got the second CO contact today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why? What are the documents 2nd CO asking for?


----------



## mustafa makram

guys anyone knows the number of GSM Adelaide?


----------



## skynet16

mustafa makram said:


> thanks for your support first,
> 
> i have only birth certificate in Arabic which is already translated and uploaded.
> i don't think the CO asking specifically for that since he/she would directly ask for it.


Your signature says all documents except, Iraq PCC. Maybe the CO is asking for that. Ignore if already submitted that.


----------



## mustafa makram

skynet16 said:


> Your signature says all documents except, Iraq PCC. Maybe the CO is asking for that. Ignore if already submitted that.


no, not yet. but CO should have clearly mentioned that if so!

i hope next week i will upload


----------



## vikaschandra

mustafa makram said:


> guys anyone knows the number of GSM Adelaide?


You can reach them on 
+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Larryyu

Hi guys,

I m so excited ! I and my wife and my son got the grant today!! Finally!!


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi all,
i lodged my visa 190 application on Feb. 5th and i did not receive any e-mail from CO up till now. it's almost one month and i get little worried.


----------



## ahtahir

*Any Chances..???*

Dears,

I am going to apply for subclass 190 NSW. My IELTS score is L-8 S-7 R-6.5 W-6.5, with this i have got total of 55 points +5 points for state nomination. Kindly update for what are the chances of getting the Invitation..??? 

ANZSCO Code: 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Exprerience 7+ years under the nominated skill


----------



## engineer20

MimoMKF said:


> Hi all,
> i lodged my visa 190 application on Feb. 5th and i did not receive any e-mail from CO up till now. it's almost one month and i get little worried.


Do not worry so much, we are on the same boat.


----------



## MimoMKF

engineer20 said:


> Do not worry so much, we are on the same boat.


other guy who submitted their visa on or after 5th Feb, they got direct grant or even contacted by CO.


----------



## skynet16

MimoMKF said:


> other guy who submitted their visa on or after 5th Feb, they got direct grant or even contacted by CO.


I submitted on 4th Feb. Haven't heard anything yet..


----------



## andreyx108b

MimoMKF said:


> Hi all, i lodged my visa 190 application on Feb. 5th and i did not receive any e-mail from CO up till now. it's almost one month and i get little worried.


Nothing to worry 2-6 weeks on average o CO assigned.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

I don't understand the trend now. Don't know whats happening. I am still awaiting a contact from CO and hear from them of my application status. 

This wait is killing me. Should i call DIBP and ask whats happening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Larryyu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I m so excited ! I and my wife and my son got the grant today!! Finally!!


Congratulations Larry


----------



## SSOF

How come they say SC190 is Priority Group3 and SC189 is Priority Group4! Processing time for SC189 is much faster !!


----------



## charlie31

My cholesterol has been diagnosed high, can seniors please advice the impact of this on Medical clearance


----------



## gaudit24

SSOF said:


> How come they say SC190 is Priority Group3 and SC189 is Priority Group4! Processing time for SC189 is much faster !!


I totally agree to your query and i would like to ponder my thoughts as under:

1. Visas for 2015-16 for 189 is nearly 48,000 and for 190 is 28,000.
2. Past 8 months have been slow on both the ends, however also many people for eligible for 189 have by choice or fear opted some 190 states eligible as per their ANZCO code

Therefore, it looks like CO's for 189 are relatively free as applications have been very less and far less than the targeted visa's for the year and therefore, the processing is fast and mostly they are giving grants very quickly

On the other hand, when we talk about 190 VISA category, there have already been 7,000 invites and considering the applicants with a combination of single v/s dependents, i believe the visa's left now are very less.

So, for 190, it's a game of luck totally, because previous applicants from July till date to whom CO had requested for additional documents and have not yet comeback or given a decision, will be given a priority over the new applications currently processed.

So, though the priority for 190 is higher than 189, but due to visa grants being less in 190 than 189 and applicants higher in 190, there has been slow / delay or no approach from CO to make a decision on the grants.

The above, is my analysis and my thoughts only, other members may have a contrary opinion.


----------



## gaudit24

charlie31 said:


> My cholesterol has been diagnosed high, can seniors please advice the impact of this on Medical clearance


Hey charlie, I believe you should be fine with your medicals, Only thing that is checked in the medical test is the chest x-ray, blood and urine samples, TB, HIV and general physician test : Eyes, normal checkup to see if any surgeries have been carried out.

That's it. You should be fine. Please share more details so that we can comment more.

If you have still not applied a VISA, you can opt to have a HAPID and do medicals now, you will probably get a feedback from clinic upon picking up your receipt as to whether the things you had undergone is clear or not.

And if you have lodged a VISA file, once your medicals are over, you will see that the medical section states that: No further clearance required. 

So, i think you should go ahead and don't worry much. Best of luck.


----------



## gaudit24

skynet16 said:


> I submitted on 4th Feb. Haven't heard anything yet..


Wait and be patient, grants post 21st January till date have been fast only for those applicants who are onshore(i.e. currently in Australia), and therefore, you are seeing that they are getting processed even ahead of your timelines.

For, offshore, candidates, still January applicants are pending for grant, post which the Feb round shall startup.

Expect to hear something from CO from 10th Feb. onwards, till then let's just pray to almighty and wait for CO allocation.


----------



## charlie31

Thanks for such a elaborate and prompt response.

Really appreciate.

Will share more details soon on reports and what they say


----------



## ashiqcep

gaudit24 said:


> I totally agree to your query and i would like to ponder my thoughts as under:
> 
> 1. Visas for 2015-16 for 189 is nearly 48,000 and for 190 is 28,000.
> 2. Past 8 months have been slow on both the ends, however also many people for eligible for 189 have by choice or fear opted some 190 states eligible as per their ANZCO code
> 
> Therefore, it looks like CO's for 189 are relatively free as applications have been very less and far less than the targeted visa's for the year and therefore, the processing is fast and mostly they are giving grants very quickly
> 
> On the other hand, when we talk about 190 VISA category, there have already been 7,000 invites and considering the applicants with a combination of single v/s dependents, i believe the visa's left now are very less.
> 
> So, for 190, it's a game of luck totally, because previous applicants from July till date to whom CO had requested for additional documents and have not yet comeback or given a decision, will be given a priority over the new applications currently processed.
> 
> So, though the priority for 190 is higher than 189, but due to visa grants being less in 190 than 189 and applicants higher in 190, there has been slow / delay or no approach from CO to make a decision on the grants.
> 
> The above, is my analysis and my thoughts only, other members may have a contrary opinion.


Hi gaudit24,
Your observation seems like realistic.
I think if you try roughly you can find out how many 190 visas still left.
From my observation still 3000 grant left ( Including family members).
Might be roughly 800-1000 main applicant.


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> Wait and be patient, grants post 21st January till date have been fast only for those applicants who are onshore(i.e. currently in Australia), and therefore, you are seeing that they are getting processed even ahead of your timelines.
> 
> For, offshore, candidates, still January applicants are pending for grant, post which the Feb round shall startup.
> 
> Expect to hear something from CO from 10th Feb. onwards, till then let's just pray to almighty and wait for CO allocation.


Well I am onshore .. Have been here from last two years.. :noidea:


----------



## engineer20

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I don't understand the trend now. Don't know whats happening. I am still awaiting a contact from CO and hear from them of my application status.
> 
> This wait is killing me. Should i call DIBP and ask whats happening?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you should be worried if your application exceeds the 90 days standard processing time. Just relax and chill, AU visa process is really a waiting game from the beginning.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Just received 4 magical emails for myself and my family. 190 visa lodged 20 Jan. CO asked for form 80 on 15 Feb and I uploaded it the next day.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Makybe Diva said:


> Just received 4 magical emails for myself and my family. 190 visa lodged 20 Jan. CO asked for form 80 on 15 Feb and I uploaded it the next day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk



Congrats buddy. Enjoy and have a good future in australiaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Makybe Diva said:


> Just received 4 magical emails for myself and my family. 190 visa lodged 20 Jan. CO asked for form 80 on 15 Feb and I uploaded it the next day.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Congrats.


----------



## AA007

Guys, would there be any objection if half of the family get their medical in one country and after half in another country ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Makybe Diva said:


> Just received 4 magical emails for myself and my family. 190 visa lodged 20 Jan. CO asked for form 80 on 15 Feb and I uploaded it the next day. Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## samuelokwu

Hi Friends,
Exactly 1 month from 190 visa lodge date, got CO contact requesting for clearer copy of my PTE result and referring me for medicals.

without delay, I have done the medicals with BUPA and sent them a clear copy of my PTE result.

So now the wait continues. I am however hopeful.

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO GOT GRANTS TODAY.


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi AA007
You can do medical anywhere in the world and your family also can do in another country. In my case my family did medical in India and I did my medical in vietnam in jan 2016.
Yesterday i received direct grant.


----------



## cd93419

You replied via email or in immi account?

After responding their query, did you call them to inform that u have responded.


What email id u replied to them?



samuelokwu said:


> Hi Friends,
> Exactly 1 month from 190 visa lodge date, got CO contact requesting for clearer copy of my PTE result and referring me for medicals.
> 
> without delay, I have done the medicals with BUPA and sent them a clear copy of my PTE result.
> 
> So now the wait continues. I am however hopeful.
> 
> CONGRATS TO ALL WHO GOT GRANTS TODAY.


----------



## samuelokwu

cd93419 said:


> You replied via email or in immi account?
> 
> After responding their query, did you call them to inform that u have responded.
> 
> 
> What email id u replied to them?


I replied the email sent to me and also replied from my Immi account. There was a link to click if you have responded. Clicking it gives them the permission to revisit your file before the 28 days stated in the email sent .


----------



## AA007

80.pawan said:


> Hi AA007
> You can do medical anywhere in the world and your family also can do in another country. In my case my family did medical in India and I did my medical in vietnam in jan 2016.
> Yesterday i received direct grant.


Thanks pawan
And congrats.


----------



## cd93419

Thanks for the reply.

I already replied back with alternate document in my email on GSM.allocated mail id and got auto-reply. After that no contact from CO or no further communication so I am worried




samuelokwu said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied via email or in immi account?
> 
> After responding their query, did you call them to inform that u have responded.
> 
> 
> What email id u replied to them?
> 
> 
> 
> I replied the email sent to me and also replied from my Immi account. There was a link to click if you have responded. Clicking it gives them the permission to revisit your file before the 28 days stated in the email sent .
Click to expand...


----------



## danielm

My application status was changed to the information request and I can't able to see what documents requested . Anyone have any guess in this ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## cd93419

Yes you must get an email pls check it




danielm said:


> My application status was changed to the information request and I can't able to see what documents requested . Anyone have any guess in this ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## samuelokwu

cd93419 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I already replied back with alternate document in my email on GSM.allocated mail id and got auto-reply. After that no contact from CO or no further communication so I am worried


Hi,
Check your immi account, there will be a link to click if you have responded. this will notify them that you have responded and it will give them the permission to now make a decision without waiting for the full 28 days they were meant to wait.

so please check your account for that link.


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Guys, would there be any objection if half of the family get their medical in one country and after half in another country ?


If you stay in country X and your spouse and kids are in country Y they can get the medicals done at different place than yours but thereafter if any further checks are requested then you have to get it done from the same panel physician and you would not be able yo see the physician in country Y and your spouse and kids cannot see the panel physician in country X

Other senior members correct me if this is wrong


----------



## eeetapu

Hi,

I have a query regarding Education History. 

1. Do I need to provide Secondary and Higher Secondary School certificate details?
2. If YES then under which Qualification Category i should select?

I am eagerly waiting for your help.


----------



## Pausatio

eeetapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding Education History.
> 
> 1. Do I need to provide Secondary and Higher Secondary School certificate details?
> 2. If YES then under which Qualification Category i should select?
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for your help.[/QUOTE
> 
> Only the highest qualification you received. Like if you finished a degree, transcript of records and diploma is enough.


----------



## MimoMKF

Dear All,

I hope if i can find someone on the same situation.

The CO requested more evidence for my current employment in Australia. I am doing my doctoral research and VIC state consider doing research as employment experience as long as i am pain for. and i have already uploaded the reference letter from my supervisor and payslip. So what i can provide the CO as more proof for employment. BTW, i am recently give casual teaching in the same university, would be helpful ??!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## engineer20

Today got our direct visa grant from GSM Brisbane.


----------



## vikaschandra

engineer20 said:


> Today got our direct visa grant from GSM Brisbane.


Congratulations. Best wishes for your future


----------



## Pausatio

engineer20 said:


> Today got our direct visa grant from GSM Brisbane.


congrats sir1 ------lane:


----------



## skynet16

engineer20 said:


> Today got our direct visa grant from GSM Brisbane.



Congratulations Engineer20.... Best of luck for your stay in Australia


----------



## SSOF

MimoMKF said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope if i can find someone on the same situation.
> 
> The CO requested more evidence for my current employment in Australia. I am doing my doctoral research and VIC state consider doing research as employment experience as long as i am pain for. and i have already uploaded the reference letter from my supervisor and payslip. So what i can provide the CO as more proof for employment. BTW, i am recently give casual teaching in the same university, would be helpful ??!!!!!!!!!!!


You have claimed points for your PhD research experience?


----------



## gaudit24

Hi guys,

I have got a query, please help me resolve this at the earliest:

1. The status in immigration account shows submitted on 22nd january and last updated also shows 22nd january
2. When actually i have also attached documents till 23rd february 2015 which is not reflecting as last updated on 23rd february or so in the main application page

I can however see on main page as submit applications. Should i select the above application and click on submit applications to notify them that i have attached additional so that they start processing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashiqcep

engineer20 said:


> Today got our direct visa grant from GSM Brisbane.


Congrats engineer 20.
When you planning to get there?


----------



## engineer20

ashiqcep said:


> Congrats engineer 20.
> When you planning to get there?


Still making plans but more likely will permanently stay there next year.


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have got a query, please help me resolve this at the earliest:
> 
> 1. The status in immigration account shows submitted on 22nd january and last updated also shows 22nd january
> 2. When actually i have also attached documents till 23rd february 2015 which is not reflecting as last updated on 23rd february or so in the main application page
> 
> I can however see on main page as submit applications. Should i select the above application and click on submit applications to notify them that i have attached additional so that they start processing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is also showing same. Submitted on 4th February and updated on 4th February even though I have also attached additional documents until recently. I guess that update is from DIBP. Maybe they haven't done anything until now, that's why the last update is still Application received which was Application filing date. 

Can somebody else also give input please. :confused2:


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*Before visa application*

Hi guys

I have a question for Health check.

I have the invitation from skillselect but have not lodged yet the application.

Just before, I completed 'My Health Declaration' in Immiaccount and downloaded Referral letter and HAP ID.

I tried to book the health check with a hospital but they are currently fully booked up for 2 weeks and another 1 week is needed to get the result, which means I have to wait more than 3 weeks for lodging visa application.

So I have decided to lodge visa first and submit Health check later but

Some people told me that I will be receiving a new HAP ID when I lodge visa application.

Which HAP ID and referral letter should I use?


----------



## engineer20

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a question for Health check.
> 
> I have the invitation from skillselect but have not lodged yet the application.
> 
> Just before, I completed 'My Health Declaration' in Immiaccount and downloaded Referral letter and HAP ID.
> 
> I tried to book the health check with a hospital but they are currently fully booked up for 2 weeks and another 1 week is needed to get the result, which means I have to wait more than 3 weeks for lodging visa application.
> 
> So I have decided to lodge visa first and submit Health check later but
> 
> Some people told me that I will be receiving a new HAP ID when I lodge visa application.
> 
> Which HAP ID and referral letter should I use?


You must use the HAP ID and referral letter that can be generated on your lodged visa application.


----------



## AA007

vikaschandra said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, would there be any objection if half of the family get their medical in one country and after half in another country ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you stay in country X and your spouse and kids are in country Y they can get the medicals done at different place than yours but thereafter if any further checks are requested then you have to get it done from the same panel physician and you would not be able yo see the physician in country Y and your spouse and kids cannot see the panel physician in country X
> 
> Other senior members correct me if this is wrong
Click to expand...

Me and my family are living in same country, our medical has been done except 2 kids as their required tests could not be performed here due to government holidays on the days on which the lab performs the tests and later we are traveling to our home country for holidays. 
So I am planning to have their medical done in my home country. Will it make any difference?


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Me and my family are living in same country, our medical has been done except 2 kids as their required tests could not be performed here due to government holidays on the days on which the lab performs the tests and later we are traveling to our home country for holidays.
> So I am planning to have their medical done in my home country. Will it make any difference?


Yes you can get tour kids medicals done at your home country but the only problem that I see is after medicals if you return back to your current country of residence and if by any chance CO asks for additional check it might be difficult for you to get the medicals done at new place as the CO might want you yo refer to the same panel physician. 
This totally would depend on the CO?
Have you paid the fees and submitted the visa Application. If yes and if you are travelling for more than 14 days you should fill and upload form 929 for temporary address change.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

engineer20 said:


> You must use the HAP ID and referral letter that can be generated on your lodged visa application.


Thank you for your kind advice

You mean, I will get another letter and HAP ID when lodging the visa application?

What about the one I have now?


----------



## AA007

vikaschandra said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my family are living in same country, our medical has been done except 2 kids as their required tests could not be performed here due to government holidays on the days on which the lab performs the tests and later we are traveling to our home country for holidays.
> So I am planning to have their medical done in my home country. Will it make any difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can get tour kids medicals done at your home country but the only problem that I see is after medicals if you return back to your current country of residence and if by any chance CO asks for additional check it might be difficult for you to get the medicals done at new place as the CO might want you yo refer to the same panel physician.
> This totally would depend on the CO?
> Have you paid the fees and submitted the visa Application. If yes and if you are travelling for more than 14 days you should fill and upload form 929 for temporary address change.
Click to expand...


Yes I have paid the fees and traveling for 3 weeks. 
U have a point, am not sure if further tests would be required from same panel. Is there any guideline on this?
I didn't know that I have to fill any form for this duration. 
Well thanks for this info, once I come back will I have to fill and submit that form again?


----------



## engineer20

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Thank you for your kind advice
> 
> You mean, I will get another letter and HAP ID when lodging the visa application?
> 
> What about the one I have now?


If you have not lodged your visa application yet you can use My Health Declaration and input your HAP ID on the required field when you fill up form 1393. But since you had lodged your visa application, you must use the HAP ID that can be generated there so it your medicals will be linked to your visa application.


----------



## AKN

Hi,

I need advice here, especially Indian folks in Singapore who have applied for 190.

I went for the PCC with NSW approved letter and got my application for PCC done. However for my wife they mentioned that it can be done only after the visa has been applied. They also mentioned about some approval letter from the Australian embassy. Can somebody let me know the process they went through.

Regards,

AKN


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Yes I have paid the fees and traveling for 3 weeks.
> U have a point, am not sure if further tests would be required from same panel. Is there any guideline on this?
> I didn't know that I have to fill any form for this duration.
> Well thanks for this info, once I come back will I have to fill and submit that form again?


See this from DIBP website you should updatee dibp about your temp address change

"If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the department your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."

You can download thia form 929 from the link below
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf


----------



## AA007

vikaschandra said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have paid the fees and traveling for 3 weeks.
> U have a point, am not sure if further tests would be required from same panel. Is there any guideline on this?
> I didn't know that I have to fill any form for this duration.
> Well thanks for this info, once I come back will I have to fill and submit that form again?
> 
> 
> 
> See this from DIBP website you should updatee dibp about your temp address change
> 
> "If you intend to change your residential address for more than 14 days while your application is being processed, you must tell the department your new address prior to moving, and how long you will be there."
> 
> You can download thia form 929 from the link below
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/929.pdf
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## NxtDesAus

Hey guys, Please add the date of your employment verification as well in your signature, just to track if DIBP does employment verification of all applicants and if yes, then how much time it takes to grant!

Also those who have granted, please share their new signature.

Thank you!


----------



## ashiqcep

AKN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need advice here, especially Indian folks in Singapore who have applied for 190.
> 
> I went for the PCC with NSW approved letter and got my application for PCC done. However for my wife they mentioned that it can be done only after the visa has been applied. They also mentioned about some approval letter from the Australian embassy. Can somebody let me know the process they went through.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> AKN



After visa lodge you will receive application acknowledgement paper.
Apply for COC together with this acknowledgement paper.
Nothing to do with Australian embassy.


----------



## malbuquerque306

NxtDesAus said:


> Hey guys, Please add the date of your employment verification as well in your signature, just to track if DIBP does employment verification of all applicants and if yes, then how much time it takes to grant!
> 
> Also those who have granted, please share their new signature.
> 
> Thank you!


this info (and much more) is present under myimmitracker (http://myimmitracker.com) app


----------



## eeetapu

Pausatio said:


> eeetapu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding Education History.
> 
> 1. Do I need to provide Secondary and Higher Secondary School certificate details?
> 2. If YES then under which Qualification Category i should select?
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for your help.[/QUOTE
> 
> Only the highest qualification you received. Like if you finished a degree, transcript of records and diploma is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...


----------



## AKN

Thanks mate.


----------



## mustafa makram

guys i have a query,

if co contacted for special document(s), does it mean that he went over everything else and was left only with that document? or he did not start processing the application and just went through his own checklist when he found a document(s) was missing?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

AA007 said:


> I received one email only after online form submission, after one week I Called them for update and they said its ready and will be dispatched in one day and 3 days later I got it.


Hi AA007, i have to get UK PCC from Pakistan as well, can u tell me did u get it delivered to ur pakistan address or u had it delivered to someone in the UK, coz i am thinking i'll get it delivered to friends in the UK and they will scan and mail it to me., did u use premium or standard service?


----------



## vikaschandra

mustafa makram said:


> guys i have a query,
> 
> if co contacted for special document(s), does it mean that he went over everything else and was left only with that document? or he did not start processing the application and just went through his own checklist when he found a document(s) was missing?


Most probably he/she has gone through the documents but that doesnt not necessarily mean he/she might not come back requesting for additiona documents. It vaires from cases to case. Some get their grant soon after and some have to wait for longer than expected


----------



## AA007

Tinkerbell1 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received one email only after online form submission, after one week I Called them for update and they said its ready and will be dispatched in one day and 3 days later I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AA007, i have to get UK PCC from Pakistan as well, can u tell me did u get it delivered to ur pakistan address or u had it delivered to someone in the UK, coz i am thinking i'll get it delivered to friends in the UK and they will scan and mail it to me., did u use premium or standard service?
Click to expand...

When u fill the form online, it asks the delivery address. I mentioned my Pak address and it was delivered there. 
I used standard service with Royal Mail so around 9 pounds were added in normal service. 
Hope it will help, for further query Pm me.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

AA007 said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received one email only after online form submission, after one week I Called them for update and they said its ready and will be dispatched in one day and 3 days later I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi AA007, i have to get UK PCC from Pakistan as well, can u tell me did u get it delivered to ur pakistan address or u had it delivered to someone in the UK, coz i am thinking i'll get it delivered to friends in the UK and they will scan and mail it to me., did u use premium or standard service?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When u fill the form online, it asks the delivery address. I mentioned my Pak address and it was delivered there.
> I used standard service with Royal Mail so around 9 pounds were added in normal service.
> Hope it will help, for further query Pm me.
Click to expand...

AA007 i have sent u a PM pls reply.


----------



## amitthakur83

Friends I have lodged my EOI with my wife and 2 kids as dependents in 190 visa. Can I add my parents also in the EOI since I am the only son of my parents ?

Does this increases my chances of Visa getting rejected ??

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

amitthakur83 said:


> Friends I have lodged my EOI with my wife and 2 kids as dependents in 190 visa. Can I add my parents also in the EOI since I am the only son of my parents ? Does this increases my chances of Visa getting rejected ?? Regards


You will need to prove that your parents are dependent on you.


----------



## amitthakur83

Thanks, What can be shown as a proof to show them as dependents on me ?


----------



## amitthakur83

Hello everyone,

My code is Financial investment advisor ( 222311 ) and am waiting for state sponsorship to some up with my skill in their SOL.

Recently ACT came up with the list but by the time my Agent could apply ( he is claiming it takes a lot of work to submit since he is a registered MARA agent ) and hence by the time we could go ahead ( 1 week ) no of positions were filled.

I have 3 questions:

1) Incase if i do the process on my own from this stage how difficult it is to do the same. Was it that difficult to apply for ACT that he has to do research for ACT for more than 1 week.

2) I have PF balance of around 5 Lakh rupees, not enough savings, flat worth 1 crore with 57 lacs of loan against it. Will EPF of 5 lakhs be considered as a financial asset which is sufficient for my expenses to prove infront of a case officer. Beyond this how much of funds shall i have in my account to have a strong case in case any state opens up ( expected states to open up are ACT, Western Australia, NSW, South Australia )

3) Lastly any update on which states are likely to come up with Financial investment advisor and when.

Regards


----------



## jas28

*how to start nsw 190*

Hii friends 

I need a help.. need to understand how to apply for 190when you get EOI.. i was applying through agent but he is hopeless so need to understand from beginning ..
where to create a a/c when you receive invitation and other major details..
I will really appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## skynet16

jas28 said:


> Hii friends
> 
> I need a help.. need to understand how to apply for 190when you get EOI.. i was applying through agent but he is hopeless so need to understand from beginning ..
> where to create a a/c when you receive invitation and other major details..
> I will really appreciate.
> 
> Thanks


For general understaning, how the system works..read this blog Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia! 

EOI has to be filled on Skill Select website (SkillSelect) For filing the EOI first you have to decide which state you are aiming for . Some of the states you can file EOI and State Sponsorship at the same time. Some of the states you file EOI, select that state in choices, fill all the details and then they will contact you with further links. 
Once they approve the sponsorship you will be given an invitation to apply Visa link. Then you have to create an immiaccount and file your application for 190.

P.S.- Before filing EOI you should have your experience and qualification assessment ready with you along with English Language requirements for your occupation. 

Hope it helps


----------



## skynet16

amitthakur83 said:


> Friends I have lodged my EOI with my wife and 2 kids as dependents in 190 visa. Can I add my parents also in the EOI since I am the only son of my parents ?
> 
> Does this increases my chances of Visa getting rejected ??
> 
> Regards


Your Visa may not be rejected but it could be delayed. One of the guy who included his widowed mother was asked for marriage certificate for his mother. Things like this may cause delay. But if you have all the proofs and paperworks ready, shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## jaymin

Hey guys,

I have one query. I already have state nomination from WA. When I signed state nomination agreement with WA at that time my occupation was available. Currently my visa lodgement file is in process for last one and half month and on WA government website the status for my occupation showing "resticted", would that make any difference to my visa file. Please advise me on that. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hey guys, I have one query. I already have state nomination from WA. When I signed state nomination agreement with WA at that time my occupation was available. Currently my visa lodgement file is in process for last one and half month and on WA government website the status for my occupation showing "resticted", would that make any difference to my visa file. Please advise me on that. Thanks



No.

Post ITA changes have no impact on your process.


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> Post ITA changes have no impact on your process.



"Thank you for your prompt reply. What does mean of ITA?


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> "Thank you for your prompt reply. What does mean of ITA?


Invitation to Apply


----------



## jaymin

Thanks


----------



## buntypatel1988

Hi Guys,

My application to NSW for 190 in 231313 is approved on March 2nd and to the next step i have to lodge my visa in next 60 days.

Point Break up:
Age - 30 (28 Years)
B.E - 15 
PTE - 10 (Speaking 90, Writing 77, Reading 81, Listening 83)
Experience - 5 points
State Sponsorship - 5 Points

However following is my concerns and point breakup before lodging my visa application to DIBP. I have worked for four companies in my professional tenure and following is the documents available for the same.

1. Company A : (2 years - Not claiming the points as ACS have deducted this as a part of skilled employment) :- Offer letter, Joining Letter, promotion letter, Reliving letter, pay slips, bank statement and reference letter.

2. Company B : ( 23 Months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, salary certificate (stating salary was paid in cash on company letter head), reference letter.

3. Company C : (21 Months - claiming point for this):- offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip, bank statement, tax return, pf statement, reference letter

4. Company d: ( 8 months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, contract, salary slips, bank statement, reference letter.

My concern is i was paid in cash for* company B and i dont have Bank statement or tax return for this company as my salary was non taxable and i was paid in cash.*

Request you all guys to suggest if this is fine or CO will ask Bank statement/tax return on later on stages.

Appreciate your revert as i am confused on the way of going forward.


----------



## jaymin

buntypatel1988 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My application to NSW for 190 in 231313 is approved on March 2nd and to the next step i have to lodge my visa in next 60 days.
> 
> Point Break up:
> Age - 30 (28 Years)
> B.E - 15
> PTE - 10 (Speaking 90, Writing 77, Reading 81, Listening 83)
> Experience - 5 points
> State Sponsorship - 5 Points
> 
> However following is my concerns and point breakup before lodging my visa application to DIBP. I have worked for four companies in my professional tenure and following is the documents available for the same.
> 
> 1. Company A : (2 years - Not claiming the points as ACS have deducted this as a part of skilled employment) :- Offer letter, Joining Letter, promotion letter, Reliving letter, pay slips, bank statement and reference letter.
> 
> 2. Company B : ( 23 Months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, salary certificate (stating salary was paid in cash on company letter head), reference letter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Company C : (21 Months - claiming point for this):- offer letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slip, bank statement, tax return, pf statement, reference letter
> 
> 4. Company d: ( 8 months - Claiming point for this) :- Offer letter, contract, salary slips, bank statement, reference letter.
> 
> My concern is i was paid in cash for* company B and i dont have Bank statement or tax return for this company as my salary was non taxable and i was paid in cash.*
> 
> Request you all guys to suggest if this is fine or CO will ask Bank statement/tax return on later on stages.
> 
> Appreciate your revert as i am confused on the way of going forward.




You don't need to worry abt that. When they ask for payslip or tax doc..inform them I was paid in cash


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

You are fantastic! Very helpful for me. Thank you and Goooooood luck!! Thank you Engineer~


----------



## skynet16

Can anyone help me with these queries- 

I am onshore in Australia at the moment and have filed for my PR. But chances are that I may lose my job in coming weeks(high probability). In case that happens, what will happen to my application? Will it be rejected? 
Secondly if I leave Australia now would that also affect my application in some way? 

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> Can anyone help me with these queries- I am onshore in Australia at the moment and have filed for my PR. But chances are that I may lose my job in coming weeks(high probability). In case that happens, what will happen to my application? Will it be rejected? Secondly if I leave Australia now would that also affect my application in some way? Thanks in Advance..


Sc189, 190 are not employee sponsored so Notify CO of changes, wait for PR.


----------



## rohan6682

amitthakur83 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My code is Financial investment advisor ( 222311 ) and am waiting for state sponsorship to some up with my skill in their SOL.
> 
> Recently ACT came up with the list but by the time my Agent could apply ( he is claiming it takes a lot of work to submit since he is a registered MARA agent ) and hence by the time we could go ahead ( 1 week ) no of positions were filled.
> 
> I have 3 questions:
> 
> 1) Incase if i do the process on my own from this stage how difficult it is to do the same. Was it that difficult to apply for ACT that he has to do research for ACT for more than 1 week.
> 
> 2) I have PF balance of around 5 Lakh rupees, not enough savings, flat worth 1 crore with 57 lacs of loan against it. Will EPF of 5 lakhs be considered as a financial asset which is sufficient for my expenses to prove infront of a case officer. Beyond this how much of funds shall i have in my account to have a strong case in case any state opens up ( expected states to open up are ACT, Western Australia, NSW, South Australia )
> 
> 3) Lastly any update on which states are likely to come up with Financial investment advisor and when.
> 
> Regards


Hi Amit,

It takes maximum 2-3 hours to fill all forms if u have provided all documents to your agent. Also what is your total point and which state you have selected in your EOI. NSW is also inviting stream 2 applications if you have high score

Hope this helps


----------



## SSOF

rohan6682 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> It takes maximum 2-3 hours to fill all forms if u have provided all documents to your agent. Also what is your total point and which state you have selected in your EOI. NSW is also inviting stream 2 applications if you have high score
> 
> Hope this helps


For ACT state, he needs to provide the proof of job research(means that he needs to show that there are 5-6 job advertisements at the moment in Canberra which suit your skills). In addition, he needs to prepare a settlement statement showing your reasons to choose ACT as your destination. Thats why it takes some time for him to prepare these documents.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi guys,

Can u help me with the DIBP number to know my visa application status. I dont have CO allocation yet so i need a general number where i can ask my visa application information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hi guys, Can u help me with the DIBP number to know my visa application status. I dont have CO allocation yet so i need a general number where i can ask my visa application information Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have lodger less than 2 months ago. It is not recommended to call before 90 days are up.


----------



## skynet16

andreyx108b said:


> Sc189, 190 are not employee sponsored so Notify CO of changes, wait for PR.


But having a full time job/job offer was one of the requirements from WA from state sponsorship. Wouldn't that will be an issue. As in case of loss of job I no longer fulfill that requirement. Does the CO verify current employments, by calling employers?


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> But having a full time job/job offer was one of the requirements from WA from state sponsorship. Wouldn't that will be an issue. As in case of loss of job I no longer fulfill that requirement. Does the CO verify current employments, by calling employers?



Well, if it was a condition than you better chat with a) mara agent 2) WA authorities


----------



## jaymin

:juggle:


skynet16 said:


> But having a full time job/job offer was one of the requirements from WA from state sponsorship. Wouldn't that will be an issue. As in case of loss of job I no longer fulfill that requirement. Does the CO verify current employments, by calling employers?




If your occupation falls in Schedule 2 category then u need offer letter


----------



## AKN

Hi,

Need some advice here. While I was doing the Health Declarations to generate HAP ID, I accidentally submitted and left to declare a health issue. I'm unable to edit again. What's the option I have to resubmit it?

Regards,

AKN


----------



## AKN

This was in the last part "Organise Health Examinations"


----------



## skynet16

jaymin said:


> :juggle:
> 
> 
> 
> If your occupation falls in Schedule 2 category then u need offer letter


I had offer letter and employment at the time of state sponsorship which they asked for and was submitted. I got the invitation to apply on that basis only. My worry is now if my employment is gone, will it affect? If the CO doesn't go for employment verification then it's okay but if it does than I may be in trouble . 
But having said that one of my friend lost his job after EOI approval, but he still applied the Visa and actually got it. But he applied through 189. I am not sure whether CO actually goes for employment verification or since the state has already verified it at the time of sponsorship he just checks the documents in hand.


----------



## smsingh13

Is obtaining UK PCC still via courier or it has been automated and whole process is completely online ?


----------



## andreyx108b

smsingh13 said:


> Is obtaining UK PCC still via courier or it has been automated and whole process is completely online ?



Online - only deliver by post.


----------



## smsingh13

andreyx108b said:


> Online - only deliver by post.


While filling up the form, they have asked, if CO is allocated, please provide details. But they have also written , you should have permission from CO before filing details on ACRO site.

I have written to [email protected], and waiting ...

Also, once UK PCC is received, should I get it notarized from India ?

What is your suggestion ?


----------



## skynet16

As per immitracker three people got grant today one applied on 22 January, one on 4th February and one on 9th February. Really getting restless now.. :juggle:


----------



## auseager

Guys,
Any grants today for 190?


----------



## gaudit24

skynet16 said:


> But having a full time job/job offer was one of the requirements from WA from state sponsorship. Wouldn't that will be an issue. As in case of loss of job I no longer fulfill that requirement. Does the CO verify current employments, by calling employers?


Hello Skynet,

I truely understand your worry. See, there is no direct connection between Job and a PR grant. Though, there can be conditions attached in a state.

CO only has concerns with wrong information or forged documents. I would suggest, that you shall wait for CO to contact till the time you are in employment.

In case you get unemployed and at same time there is CO allocation, then you can update the information via "Update Us" in immigration account, wherein you can clarify the same and tell him to give time for searching another job

All we can do is wait and hope, you don't get any employer verification call and it's a direct grant in your mail id soon.


----------



## medrep

Updating my Status:
ust uploading my signature to be part of your team guys....

ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
CO Contact: 25/02/2016 Asked for my mothers further documents
Request Completed: 03/03/2016
CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 Payment
VAC 2 Payment completed: 05/03/2016
Visa grant: xx/xx/2016
Waiting for the Golden email.....


----------



## jaymin

Hello guys,

I am little bit worried that CO had contacted me on Feb 22 requesting pcc of myself and my wife. Request completed on Feb 26 also I have mentioned that I am agree to pay 2nd installment of my wife functional english language but still I have not received any reply from CO. Please someone let me know that how long it take to receive email from CO stating to pay vac 2nd installment.


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hello guys, I am little bit worried that CO had contacted me on Feb 22 requesting pcc of myself and my wife. Request completed on Feb 26 also I have mentioned that I am agree to pay 2nd installment of my wife functional english language but still I have not received any reply from CO. Please someone let me know that how long it take to receive email from CO stating to pay vac 2nd installment.


Nothing to worry about. CO will get back to you.


----------



## ashiqcep

jaymin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am little bit worried that CO had contacted me on Feb 22 requesting pcc of myself and my wife. Request completed on Feb 26 also I have mentioned that I am agree to pay 2nd installment of my wife functional english language but still I have not received any reply from CO. Please someone let me know that how long it take to receive email from CO stating to pay vac 2nd installment.



Normally CO takes 4-6 weeks to get back upon completion of all requested documents submission. 

May be you are in rush but they are not.

If you are lucky enough they will get back you within 4 weeks.

2nd installment payment will be asked at the end of assessment process.


----------



## jaymin

ashiqcep said:


> Normally CO takes 4-6 weeks to get back upon completion of all requested documents submission.
> 
> May be you are in rush but they are not.
> 
> If you are lucky enough they will get back you within 4 weeks.
> 
> 2nd installment payment will be asked at the end of assessment process.




Thanks, I have provided doc to them through email as per their request.


----------



## medrep

jaymin said:


> Thanks, I have provided doc to them through email as per their request.


Hi Jaymin, Do not email them the documents. Attach them by logging into immiaccount and click on Request completed on the immiaccount homepage. You should hear from them in a week. That is what I did


----------



## jaymin

medrep said:


> Hi Jaymin, Do not email them the documents. Attach them by logging into immiaccount and click on Request completed on the immiaccount homepage. You should hear from them in a week. That is what I did


Thanks,


But in requested detail they have told that provide doc through email and obviously I have to email them to let them know that I am agree to pay 2nd installment.

And how did you inform them that you are ready ready pay 2nd installment


----------



## nareshinsvu

*Need help - EOI - 262111 (Database Administrator)*

Hi,

With my friend's help, I managed to complete ACS process and got my Result letter from ACS. Below are my details in brief. I am bit confused with EOI. I didn't find 2621 under SOL. Should I be applying my EOI under subclass 190? If so, please guide me with the steps. Which state should I select while submitting my application? Which state has a better scope for Oracle DBAs? If someone has completed their application under this category, could you please help me with the procedure or redirect to appropriate thread?

B.tech in Computers
8.5 years of exp

Thanks,
Naresh


----------



## medrep

jaymin said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 
> But in requested detail they have told that provide doc through email and obviously I have to email them to let them know that I am agree to pay 2nd installment.
> 
> And how did you inform them that you are ready ready pay 2nd installment


Jaymin, on a blank page write that you wish to pay 2nd VAC for the dependent name............ and sign it. Scan it and upload it under Dependents evidence of English. You should receive 2nd VAC invoice in a weeks time once you do this. 
Remember emails always cause a delay, because searches for your email finds the attachments and then attaches it with your application. If you do that directly and then click on Information provided, the visa officer comes to know that you have ,ade the documents available for him to scrutinize. This is will save lot of your time and helps the deptt also. Thats why they have included a button click to inform department. Hope this was helpful. I did the same way, signed a page and attached it on immi portal and I got the VAC 2 invoice in 2 days.


----------



## medrep

Friends I am delighted to inform you that I received my grant today including my mother. Happy news for all who want to take your parents along with you!
ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
CO Contact: 25/02/2016...asked for mothers marriage certificate
Information Provided: 03/03/2016
CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 payment for my mother
VAC 2 Payment Made: 05/03/2016
Grant : 08/03/2016 
Visa grant: xx/xx/2016


----------



## Pausatio

congratulations medrep


----------



## gaudit24

medrep said:


> Friends I am delighted to inform you that I received my grant today including my mother. Happy news for all who want to take your parents along with you!
> ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
> IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
> Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
> EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
> India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
> Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
> CO Contact: 25/02/2016...asked for mothers marriage certificate
> Information Provided: 03/03/2016
> CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 payment for my mother
> VAC 2 Payment Made: 05/03/2016
> Grant : 08/03/2016
> Visa grant: xx/xx/2016



Congrats medrep.

Guys please tell me DIBP no. I can call. Just to know whether the application can be viewed or so. Please tell me which office i can contact.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

medrep said:


> Friends I am delighted to inform you that I received my grant today including my mother. Happy news for all who want to take your parents along with you! ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) Points: 70 + 5 (NSW) IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient) Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess) EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016 NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016 NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016 NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016 Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016 India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016 India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016 India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016 Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents) CO Contact: 25/02/2016...asked for mothers marriage certificate Information Provided: 03/03/2016 CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 payment for my mother VAC 2 Payment Made: 05/03/2016 Grant : 08/03/2016 Visa grant: xx/xx/2016



Congrats!)


----------



## cd93419

What docs u upload for ur mother pls share and if u don't have marriage certificate then what u kept as marriage proof 





medrep said:


> Friends I am delighted to inform you that I received my grant today including my mother. Happy news for all who want to take your parents along with you!
> ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
> IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
> Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
> EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
> India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
> Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
> CO Contact: 25/02/2016...asked for mothers marriage certificate
> Information Provided: 03/03/2016
> CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 payment for my mother
> VAC 2 Payment Made: 05/03/2016
> Grant : 08/03/2016
> Visa grant: xx/xx/2016


----------



## tridib.heritage

Hi All,

I applied on 18Dec and first CO contact was on 15Jan after that no movement.

My case is handled by an agent, can I still go ahead and call immigration department.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

:second:


medrep said:


> Friends I am delighted to inform you that I received my grant today including my mother. Happy news for all who want to take your parents along with you!
> ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
> IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
> Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
> EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
> India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
> Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
> CO Contact: 25/02/2016...asked for mothers marriage certificate
> Information Provided: 03/03/2016
> CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 payment for my mother
> VAC 2 Payment Made: 05/03/2016
> Grant : 08/03/2016
> Visa grant: xx/xx/2016








Congrats


----------



## jaymin

medrep said:


> Jaymin, on a blank page write that you wish to pay 2nd VAC for the dependent name............ and sign it. Scan it and upload it under Dependents evidence of English. You should receive 2nd VAC invoice in a weeks time once you do this.
> Remember emails always cause a delay, because searches for your email finds the attachments and then attaches it with your application. If you do that directly and then click on Information provided, the visa officer comes to know that you have ,ade the documents available for him to scrutinize. This is will save lot of your time and helps the deptt also. Thats why they have included a button click to inform department. Hope this was helpful. I did the same way, signed a page and attached it on immi portal and I got the VAC 2 invoice in 2 days.


Congrats medrep. And thanks for reply.

But I already sent email to contact details provided. please advise that still I need to click on "information provided" button.


----------



## skynet16

medrep said:


> Friends I am delighted to inform you that I received my grant today including my mother. Happy news for all who want to take your parents along with you!
> ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
> IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
> Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
> EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
> India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
> Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
> CO Contact: 25/02/2016...asked for mothers marriage certificate
> Information Provided: 03/03/2016
> CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 payment for my mother
> VAC 2 Payment Made: 05/03/2016
> Grant : 08/03/2016
> Visa grant: xx/xx/2016



Congratulations Medrep.. Wish you best of luck for your future in Australia.


----------



## AA007

medrep said:


> Friends I am delighted to inform you that I received my grant today including my mother. Happy news for all who want to take your parents along with you!
> ANZSCO CODE: 225412( Sales Representative- Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> Points: 70 + 5 (NSW)
> IELTS: S: 7.5 R: 8.5 L: 8.5 W: 7.0 Overall 8.0 ( Proficient)
> Experience: 8.7 years (Assessed Positive by Vetassess)
> EOI Submitted: 01 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Received: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Invitation Applied: 15 Jan 2016
> NSW Nomination Approved: 18 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25 Jan 2016
> Documents Lodged: 26 Jan 2016
> India PCC - self: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC - wife: 12 Feb 2016
> India PCC- Mother: 12 Feb 2016
> Medicals completed: 14 Feb 2016 (Self & Dependents)
> CO Contact: 25/02/2016...asked for mothers marriage certificate
> Information Provided: 03/03/2016
> CO Contact: 04/03/2016 Asked for VAC 2 payment for my mother
> VAC 2 Payment Made: 05/03/2016
> Grant : 08/03/2016
> Visa grant: xx/xx/2016


CongratZ :+1:


----------



## unikorn

*Need Help - Visa Invite on Expiring EoI*

Hey guys, need help in a critical issue I am facing. I lodged my EoI back in 2014 (21/03/2014 exact date). In December 2015, I got an invite from NSW to apply for state nomination, which I did. While my application was under process, I received an automated message from SkillSelect on 21/02/2016 telling me that my EoI is about to expire on 21/03/2016. I immediately notified NSW as I had applied under that particular EoI. They told me that my application will be expedited, but that was the only proposed solution from them. Now on Friday (March 4), I received a visa invitation from Skill Select (under NSW sponsorship). However, I only have about 2 weeks till my EoI expires, which I believe is not sufficient time to gather all my documents and lodge the visa application. I tried to contact SkillSelect through their website, but only went in circles, except one web form which I submitted, but have not received any response from them (not even an acknowledgement email). Can anyone help me in directing whom to contact - any phone number or email address? I cannot contact the DIBP helpline since that can only be called from within Australia. Also, is there any precedence of extension in EoI expiry on these forums? Cuz that is what I'd be requesting them.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

unikorn said:


> Hey guys, need help in a critical issue I am facing. I lodged my EoI back in 2014 (21/03/2014 exact date). In December 2015, I got an invite from NSW to apply for state nomination, which I did. While my application was under process, I received an automated message from SkillSelect on 21/02/2016 telling me that my EoI is about to expire on 21/03/2016. I immediately notified NSW as I had applied under that particular EoI. They told me that my application will be expedited, but that was the only proposed solution from them. Now on Friday (March 4), I received a visa invitation from Skill Select (under NSW sponsorship). However, I only have about 2 weeks till my EoI expires, which I believe is not sufficient time to gather all my documents and lodge the visa application. I tried to contact SkillSelect through their website, but only went in circles, except one web form which I submitted, but have not received any response from them (not even an acknowledgement email). Can anyone help me in directing whom to contact - any phone number or email address? I cannot contact the DIBP helpline since that can only be called from within Australia. Also, is there any precedence of extension in EoI expiry on these forums? Cuz that is what I'd be requesting them. Thanks


Once you have ITA it should not be an issue as far as i know.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi Guys please tell me do we have to oay the 3600$ visa fee by credit card only or there is some other way? I'm from Pakistan


----------



## unikorn

So far, credit/debit card seems to be the only convenient and quickest method. However, that is my concern as well as my credit card ceiling is around AU$4000 but I have to pay $8100 in total. I will have to find someone who has a fatter limit  You do the same, and pay him/her directly.


----------



## unikorn

@andreyx108b are you sure about that mate? Cuz I may be scr**ing up my only chance if it isn't the case  Can someone else confirm it?

I read on another thread that it is not a concern once application is lodged... but my case is different; I have yet to apply.


----------



## Pausatio

first thing i did was to call my bank and asked them whether i can purchase more than my credit limit, then they told me that it's ok... just transfer additional amount from my account to my credit card. because at first i thought that i can only use my credit card up to the limit only...


----------



## skynet16

unikorn said:


> Hey guys, need help in a critical issue I am facing. I lodged my EoI back in 2014 (21/03/2014 exact date). In December 2015, I got an invite from NSW to apply for state nomination, which I did. While my application was under process, I received an automated message from SkillSelect on 21/02/2016 telling me that my EoI is about to expire on 21/03/2016. I immediately notified NSW as I had applied under that particular EoI. They told me that my application will be expedited, but that was the only proposed solution from them. Now on Friday (March 4), I received a visa invitation from Skill Select (under NSW sponsorship). However, I only have about 2 weeks till my EoI expires, which I believe is not sufficient time to gather all my documents and lodge the visa application. I tried to contact SkillSelect through their website, but only went in circles, except one web form which I submitted, but have not received any response from them (not even an acknowledgement email). Can anyone help me in directing whom to contact - any phone number or email address? I cannot contact the DIBP helpline since that can only be called from within Australia. Also, is there any precedence of extension in EoI expiry on these forums? Cuz that is what I'd be requesting them.
> 
> Thanks



Hi Unikorn,
Once you lodge the visa the EOI gets suspended anyway. As long as you are filing your visa before 21st March, I guess this shouldn't be your concern.. I would suggest just lodge your Visa application. You can collect/upload documents while waiting for CO allotment. You would have at least three weeks before they pick up your application. 

P.S.- All the advice given here are based on personal understanding and interpretation. If there's a doubt better clear with it a approved immigration agent. They will charge a minimal fee but may provide you accurate information.


----------



## medrep

jaymin said:


> Congrats medrep. And thanks for reply.
> 
> But I already sent email to contact details provided. please advise that still I need to click on "information provided" button.


Yes you need to do that so that the department comes to know about it.
Otherwise they will have a look at your application only after 28 days


----------



## medrep

cd93419 said:


> What docs u upload for ur mother pls share and if u don't have marriage certificate then what u kept as marriage proof


Case office asked for the marriage certificate which we didnt have and I had put the following documents to convince the CO:

1.	Old and New Passport Copies showing name of Husband
2.	Joint Bank accounts and shares held by both husband and wife 
3.	Death certificate of Husband 
4.	Family Book/ Ration card showing name of Husband, Wife and Son. 
5.	Passport copy of Son showing name of both the parents.
6.	Aadhar card showing name of Husband
7.	Voter ID card issued by Election commission of India showing husbands name
8.	Statutory Declaration by my fathers real brother who was present in the marriage.
9.	Hospital Discharge card at the time of my birth showing name of both the parents
10.	Birth certificate(Mine) showing name of both the parents.
11. Also an SD from her


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I think I messed up my chance for 190 too

I don't know if I missed anything

Please guide as I just update my EOI for 190 (submission date is 19/01/16) Accountants category with 70 points (NSW)

I just updateD my EOI for 190 on skillsselect website. Was there anything else to do too? Like paying online fee or filling uo a form etc?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayBees

CO contacted on 03.03.2016 asking for additional documents for previous employment and submitted them today...


----------



## gaudit24

JayBees said:


> CO contacted on 03.03.2016 asking for additional documents for previous employment and submitted them today...



Hey jaybees,

I am following you brother. We both have same timelines. Please keep me posted of ur updates. I still haven't heard from CO anything. Hoping to hear soon.

Also share what documents u will be uploading.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Guys I have a question. Should I be concerned that people whom applied after me for nomination have got their approval already? It has been just a week yet. But almost everyone who applied around me got approval in like 3-4 days. And I have been waiting for more than 8 days now.


----------



## andreyx108b

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I think I messed up my chance for 190 too I don't know if I missed anything Please guide as I just update my EOI for 190 (submission date is 19/01/16) Accountants category with 70 points (NSW) I just updateD my EOI for 190 on skillsselect website. Was there anything else to do too? Like paying online fee or filling uo a form etc? Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


If it nsw you are after, then you need to select nsw, for other states you need to apply directly.


----------



## andreyx108b

Attentionseeker said:


> Guys I have a question. Should I be concerned that people whom applied after me for nomination have got their approval already? It has been just a week yet. But almost everyone who applied around me got approval in like 3-4 days. And I have been waiting for more than 8 days now.


No. 

I was in the same situation. 

Even those who applied after me got approval, but i had to wait longer.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

andreyx108b said:


> If it nsw you are after, then you need to select nsw, for other states you need to apply directly.


Thank you for the reply. Ok I will check it once again  

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivz

Thank God.. I got 190 visa invitation from nsw.. 

Eoi date - 13th feb
Applied for nsw invitation on 29th feb
Points - 60+ 5
261312


----------



## Attentionseeker

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> I was in the same situation.
> 
> Even those who applied after me got approval, but i had to wait longer.


Thanks. Though I wonder what's taking them so long in my particular case especially when my case is pretty simple. Im not claiming any points for experience. Just study, English and age.


----------



## cd93419

Thx for the info. Cheers



medrep said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What docs u upload for ur mother pls share and if u don't have marriage certificate
> then what u kept as marriage proof
> 
> 
> 
> Case office asked for the marriage certificate which we didnt have and I had put the following documents to convince the CO:
> 
> 1.	Old and New Passport Copies showing name of Husband
> 2.	Joint Bank accounts and shares held by both husband and wife
> 3.	Death certificate of Husband
> 4.	Family Book/ Ration card showing name of Husband, Wife and Son.
> 5.	Passport copy of Son showing name of both the parents.
> 6.	Aadhar card showing name of Husband
> 7.	Voter ID card issued by Election commission of India showing husbands name
> 8.	Statutory Declaration by my fathers real brother who was present in the marriage.
> 9.	Hospital Discharge card at the time of my birth showing name of both the parents
> 10.	Birth certificate(Mine) showing name of both the parents.
> 11. Also an SD from her
Click to expand...


----------



## skynet16

No Grants in or CO contacts Today?


----------



## AA007

Guys, 
After lodging visa a number can be seen with your application. Is it file number or client number or application receipt number ?


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> No Grants in or CO contacts Today?



There is at least one.


----------



## sk804

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys please tell me do we have to oay the 3600$ visa fee by credit card only or there is some other way? I'm from Pakistan


I used forex card from the same bank I have my account. 

Got the cards immediately, activation was done by evening. 
Only extra surcharge is 1.08% and some one time bank charges. 

FYI - for your exact total payment amount , do calculate this surcharge, before loading currency. I wasted a day, due to short of 64aud.


-SK


----------



## engucas

*hi bro*



djawalkar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just sharing my experience on my 190 grant. I have received my subclass 190 grant (PR grant) exactly on 100th day from my application submission day. I wish all the best to everyone applying for subclass 190.


Hi brother,, which technology filed you belong and which state you applied


----------



## engucas

hi ,,,,is there any one electronics engineer appied in 190 during february


----------



## vivz

Hi all,
I lodged my 190 nsw visa today. I immediately got a bridging visa as well. 
I haven't submitted any documents, yet to do poc and medicals.
Please advise when should i complete medicals, submit docs and do poc ?

What is the step after visa lodging?

Please respond

Thank you all in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

vivz said:


> Hi all, I lodged my 190 nsw visa today. I immediately got a bridging visa as well. I haven't submitted any documents, yet to do poc and medicals. Please advise when should i complete medicals, submit docs and do poc ? What is the step after visa lodging? Please respond Thank you all in advance


You could have done before. (Docs, meds and pcc) 

You can do it now. (Supporting docs are a must)

You can do pcc and meds when CO requests it.


----------



## Srinish

Hi ,I want to lodge 190 sub class visa.
1)my normal length of degree is 4years but I have completed in 5years ,does it occurs any problem with visa ???pls replay ASAP....!
Thanks


----------



## Ausboy2015

I applied visa on mid Jan, co contacted on 17th on Feb on my pcc although I did pcc on Jan already. I guess they should received it before Mar. Just want to know how long I have to wait for visa granted. 

Seem most people get their visa grant at least 60 days after CO contact. Such a long long wait!


----------



## vivz

thank you andrew for the quick response..Do you have the document check list handy?

As my documents were not submitted initially, will it delay co contacting me?


----------



## natraj1214

*190 Visa*

I got score in PTE AS

S - 74
W - 67
L - 69
R - 64

So, i lost in reading with one mark. can i go for EOI i have finished my assessment just awaiting for my score in PTE.

Any info will be helpful for my 190 visa process to Perth


----------



## umairyc

I have read a few posts on the quota for PR running out. Could somebody please clarify on this, would I still be at risk even though my CO has been assigned?

thanks in advance.


----------



## vivz

Hi all,

In the document check list it is mentioned to fill Form 1393.. I am unable to find this form in the invitation.. Can someone suggest from where can I find this form?

Thanks in afvance


----------



## cd93419

Hi guys,

I have applied for UK PCC and worried as it's almost 20 days and no update.

I have applied for normal airmail post so any idea how much time it takes to reach from UK to India.

Anybody has any experience??


----------



## ashiqcep

Dear All,
By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## Srinish

Hi ,I want to lodge 189 (or) 190 sub class visa .i need clarification .
1)normal length of my degree course from India is 4years but unfortunately I have completed in 5years .does it affect in getting visa point ??pls replay ASAP...!
Thanks


----------



## cd93419

Congrats. Did CO asked any doc from ur side and if yes then what doc and after submitting doc, how much time did CO take to grant ur visa?



ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
> I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
> Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant
> 
> Thanks
> Ashiq


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*Question in the application*

Hey guys

Now I am filling out the application form for 190 visa but have a question for below question

'Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
residence?'

I stayed in AUS for 6 months on student visa and 1 year on working holiday visa.

Also I stayed in Vietnam for work on the temporary visa for 1 years

Neither I can not remember the address as it was long time ago.

Do I have to say Yes for above qeustion? I guess it is a bit different from 'Lived'


----------



## MimoMKF

Hello all,

Anyone have been contacted by CO and waiting for response?
MY first contact was on March 4th, and i am waiting with finger crossed.


----------



## skynet16

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
> I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
> Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant
> 
> Thanks
> Ashiq


Congratulations Brother.. Wish you all the luck for your future.


----------



## skynet16

Srinish said:


> Hi ,I want to lodge 190 sub class visa.
> 1)my normal length of degree is 4years but I have completed in 5years ,does it occurs any problem with visa ???pls replay ASAP....!
> Thanks


Shouldn't be any problem IMO as long as you can account for the one year when you were not studying. If you were attending the classes but didn't appeared/failed in the exams, it should be okay I guess. But if you skipped the whole year then you should be able to explain what you were doing in that year.


----------



## skynet16

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Now I am filling out the application form for 190 visa but have a question for below question
> 
> 'Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of
> residence?'
> 
> I stayed in AUS for 6 months on student visa and 1 year on working holiday visa.
> 
> Also I stayed in Vietnam for work on the temporary visa for 1 years
> 
> Neither I can not remember the address as it was long time ago.
> 
> Do I have to say Yes for above question? I guess it is a bit different from 'Lived'



Mention them for sure. Best thing is try to find the address. Secondly if you stayed full one year in Vietnam the CO may ask for a police verification for that period.


----------



## skynet16

natraj1214 said:


> I got score in PTE AS
> 
> S - 74
> W - 67
> L - 69
> R - 64
> 
> So, i lost in reading with one mark. can i go for EOI i have finished my assessment just awaiting for my score in PTE.
> 
> Any info will be helpful for my 190 visa process to Perth


You will need the PTE score in hand to fill in the EOI. As for PErth/WA Process- 

Fill the EOI..Select state as WA.

Then you will get an email from WA skilled migration department with a link. The link has a small quiz on WA living and lifestyle costs. Once you complete that and pay a sponsorship application fees of AUD 200 they will asses your EOI. If they are satisfied with all the necessary paperworks proofs you will get an ITA in your EOI. 

P.S.- If your occupation is in Schedule 2 please check the IELTS/PTE requirements as schedule 2 occupations have special requirements for English and current employment status. 


Hope it helps


----------



## engineer20

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
> I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
> Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant
> 
> Thanks
> Ashiq


congrats! our grants are just 1 week apart. see you there in nsw!


----------



## engineer20

vivz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the document check list it is mentioned to fill Form 1393.. I am unable to find this form in the invitation.. Can someone suggest from where can I find this form?
> 
> Thanks in afvance



Form 1393 is the online visa application form that you will be directed to once you clicked the apply visa link.


----------



## ashiqcep

engineer20 said:


> congrats! our grants are just 1 week apart. see you there in nsw!


See you there buddy


----------



## ashiqcep

cd93419 said:


> Congrats. Did CO asked any doc from ur side and if yes then what doc and after submitting doc, how much time did CO take to grant ur visa?


After visa lodge on 25th January , CO contacted on 22nd February and asked form 80 for both of us and spouse functional english. On 25th all documents were uploaded. 
On 9th March asked fro VAC 2 payment which was paid immediately. 
This morning got grant.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

skynet16 said:


> Mention them for sure. Best thing is try to find the address. Secondly if you stayed full one year in Vietnam the CO may ask for a police verification for that period.


OMG..I Just say no and proceed
I have stayed in Vietnam for one year not consecutively,
Is it gonna be serious problem?

It does not mention the period for defining 'Live' I stayed there for work. I stayed 3 months and came back to Korea for short and went there again for 5months..in this way...

Guys help me


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*Form 80*

Part E – International travel / movements
====================================================
Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
Include:
• work or study outside your usual country of residence
• holiday/leisure trips
• business
• military deployment
• visits back to your own country.
======================================================
I wrote 5 travel records as it has only 5column

Surely, I have more travel records for last 10years. Do I need to mention them all ?
There is no instruction for using additional page. If it is necessary, I will revise and update Form 80


----------



## engineer20

GoodbyeKorea said:


> OMG..I Just say no and proceed
> I have stayed in Vietnam for one year not consecutively,
> Is it gonna be serious problem?
> 
> It does not mention the period for defining 'Live' I stayed there for work. I stayed 3 months and came back to Korea for short and went there again for 5months..in this way...
> 
> Guys help me


well when you had studied and worked overseas it also means you had lived there. you need to correct your wrong answers else you could get rejected in your application since you even stayed in australia and surely they can easily get that information.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

engineer20 said:


> well when you had studied and worked overseas it also means you had lived there. you need to correct your wrong answers else you could get rejected in your application since you even stayed in australia and surely they can easily get that information.


OMY How can I revise the application already submitted?

I have already made payment. Can I remove the application and submit again?

Can I send an email now? I would be fruastrated if my visa is rejected due to the wrong input


----------



## andreyx108b

GoodbyeKorea said:


> OMY How can I revise the application already submitted? I have already made payment. Can I remove the application and submit again?


No


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

andreyx108b said:


> No


my ggod....what should I do..


----------



## andreyx108b

GoodbyeKorea said:


> my ggod....what should I do..



Depending on what you have uploaded.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

andreyx108b said:


> Depending on what you have uploaded.


Is there any form for correction?


----------



## Ind79

Hey Guys,

My CO has asked for Academic Transcript for my Bachelor of Engineering. Is it alright if I submit marksheets for all the 8 semesters + the degree certificate? I had submitted them for ACS.

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Is there any form for correction?


If it is a form with wrong data you can notify DIBP about incorrect answers via immi account and upload correct answers. 

Documents the same.


----------



## vivz

engineer20 said:


> vivz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> In the document check list it is mentioned to fill Form 1393.. I am unable to find this form in the invitation.. Can someone suggest from where can I find this form?
> 
> Thanks in afvance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1393 is the online visa application form that you will be directed to once you clicked the apply visa link.
Click to expand...

Just to confirm..So form 1393 is the form which we first fill and submit? The form which has 17 steps of questionaires?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

andreyx108b said:


> If it is a form with wrong data you can notify DIBP about incorrect answers via immi account and upload correct answers.
> 
> Documents the same.


can you please elaborate it please? I am panic now ;;


----------



## malbuquerque306

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of almighty Allah, today we have granted 190 visa. It took almost 45 days to get the grant from the day of visa lodge.
> I would like to thank all of my friend for continuous support.
> Wish everybody good luck especially those are waiting for grant
> 
> Thanks
> Ashiq


Congrats dude! 

I've paid the 2nd VAC for my wife today, the final waiting game just started. 
Per your signature, you also paid a 2nd VAC and after 2 days you got the grant visa, I hope the same happens to me. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## malbuquerque306

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Part E – International travel / movements
> ====================================================
> Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?
> Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa, you must provide all visits to any country other than Australia for the last 30 years.
> Include:
> • work or study outside your usual country of residence
> • holiday/leisure trips
> • business
> • military deployment
> • visits back to your own country.
> ======================================================
> I wrote 5 travel records as it has only 5column
> 
> Surely, I have more travel records for last 10years. Do I need to mention them all ?
> There is no instruction for using additional page. If it is necessary, I will revise and update Form 80


Do not ommit any informatiohn to the Immi Dpt.

Available pages at the end to fill in any addiitonal info.


----------



## ashiqcep

malbuquerque306 said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> I've paid the 2nd VAC for my wife today, the final waiting game just started.
> Per your signature, you also paid a 2nd VAC and after 2 days you got the grant visa, I hope the same happens to me. :fingerscrossed:


By Wednesday u will receive grant.


----------



## engineer20

vivz said:


> Just to confirm..So form 1393 is the form which we first fill and submit? The form which has 17 steps of questionaires?


@vivz yes that is correct.


----------



## engineer20

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Is there any form for correction?


@GoodbyeKorea relax, you can still make a correction. Use form 1023 to correct incorrect details. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

I need your help to give some highlight. I have lodged my visa on 22nd january as you can see from my timeline.

Till date i have not been allocated a CO and not received any communication from them. It's been nearly 50 days. Is this a normal scenario or case that a CO doesnot contact after 1 month of filing for additional documents.

I am getting worried and restless and don't know what to do. I am thinking to call DIBP on Monday and ask them what's going on and who is my CO. Will they share me my CO details?

Guys can you please guide me As what to do. My worry is increasing as i am seeing in immitracker all people of same date applicants have received CO or a direct grant. 

Senior members please help.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Friends, also wanted to know if any mistake is done in visa application, will CO ask to correct it or will reject visa file


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Guys how long does AFP police clearance certificate take to come through?


----------



## ashiqcep

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your help to give some highlight. I have lodged my visa on 22nd january as you can see from my timeline.
> 
> Till date i have not been allocated a CO and not received any communication from them. It's been nearly 50 days. Is this a normal scenario or case that a CO doesnot contact after 1 month of filing for additional documents.
> 
> I am getting worried and restless and don't know what to do. I am thinking to call DIBP on Monday and ask them what's going on and who is my CO. Will they share me my CO details?
> 
> Guys can you please guide me As what to do. My worry is increasing as i am seeing in immitracker all people of same date applicants have received CO or a direct grant.
> 
> Senior members please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you no need to worry. From your signature i can understand that you claimed your experience point. Definitely they are verifying your employment claim. This will take time.
Job verification time line varies country to country.


----------



## bode bhaktapur

Attentionseeker said:


> Guys how long does AFP police clearance certificate take to come through?


Within 7 working days


----------



## ravikumk

*Recommend*

I would recommend that you submit your application and keep working on your documentation....for Visa submission u only need to fill online application and make payment....as soon as u submit the Visa and make payment your EOI will automatically be disabled....Just a suggestion


----------



## jaymin

Hello guys,

Any grant or CO contact for first or second time today?


----------



## gaudit24

jaymin said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any grant or CO contact for first or second time today?



No jaymin,

I am still waiting to get a CO allotted since 22nd january lodgement. 

Don't know what's going on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> No jaymin,
> 
> I am still waiting to get a CO allotted since 22nd january lodgement.
> 
> Don't know what's going on...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even i am waiting to be contacted by Co for 2nd time as Co requested document provided for last 15 days


----------



## ravikumk

Hi Jaymin....what are your timelines?


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hello guys, Any grant or CO contact for first or second time today?


 A few on a tracker


----------



## ravikumk

WoW...immitracker shows march application for 189 visa are already being processed and 190 they are in Feb month.....and site says 190 is given priority....


----------



## umairyc

Can someone please confirm if im still at the risk of the yearly quota running out. I have read about delay emails on various threads and im not sure if that applies to you even if you have been allocated a CO. Im really stressed about this, some confirmation on this shall be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

umairyc said:


> Can someone please confirm if im still at the risk of the yearly quota running out. I have read about delay emails on various threads and im not sure if that applies to you even if you have been allocated a CO. Im really stressed about this, some confirmation on this shall be really helpful. Thanks.


If there is any issues with the visa quota (which is not an issue now) you will get a delay mail saying that your visa will be issued in July.


----------



## araditya

Dear All,

I am having 55 points on DIBP points calculator which are as follows,
Age - 30
English - 00 (as I have got L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7.0, S-6.0 & Over all 7 in my IELTS)
Skilled Employment - 10 (as I have 05 years of work experience)
Qualification - 15 
Total = 55

I am planning to put forward my application under the NOC code 133111 - Construction Project Manager, with the state sponsorship from New South Whales and hoping to get addition 5 points.

But I have following queries,

1) Can I apply for NSW SS with 55 points ? 

2) Will I be able to apply for the NSW SS with my currect IELTS score ?


----------



## jaymin

ravikumk said:


> Hi Jaymin....what are your timelines?


Visa Lodged on 24 Jan and c. Contacted 22feb, req completed on 26 Feb and waiting for CO to be contacted with th process o 2nd vac fee


----------



## tridib.heritage

malbuquerque306 said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> 
> 
> I've paid the 2nd VAC for my wife today, the final waiting game just started.
> 
> Per your signature, you also paid a 2nd VAC and after 2 days you got the grant visa, I hope the same happens to me. :fingerscrossed:



Hi Malbuquerque

Did you receive your grant.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beta2012

Greetings my dear brothers
It is obvious from visa Tracker that Brisbane GSM hasn't issued any visa 190 since 4\3\2016. Meanwhile, all visa issued since that time till now are from Adelaide GSM, I was CO contacted on 15\2\2016 , and till now many people who were contacted after me have received Grant.
Does anyone know if this is normal , and weather I could be contacted by Brisbane GSM, and receive Grant from Adelaide Team?
Also I am curious whether the Case officer works on the case and knows its details and decide to ask for more document to send Grant or, he looks quickly at the kind of papers uploaded and postpones working on the case till all documents are uploaded?

ANZSCO 251513 (Retail Pharmacist)
Visa lodged: 20\01\2016
CO contacted (Brisbane GSM): 15\02\2016 ( needed military exemption certificate)
Visa grant:?????


----------



## skynet16

Does anyone have any idea on the pattern how DIBP are picking cases. Some people are getting allotment even in three weeks, some not getting even CO allotment in 50 days. Being onshore doesn't matter. Not claiming points for experience doesn't matter? How do they decide then which case to pick for? Do they target specific occupations? Is their any order at all on picking cases. 

I know as compared to last year the cases are being picked faster this year but its unnerving when you see people who applied after you gets DG before you.  


Just venting my frustration.. but if anyone have any clue please do let me know:juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> Does anyone have any idea on the pattern how DIBP are picking cases. Some people are getting allotment even in three weeks, some not getting even CO allotment in 50 days. Being onshore doesn't matter. Not claiming points for experience doesn't matter? How do they decide then which case to pick for? Do they target specific occupations? Is their any order at all on picking cases. I know as compared to last year the cases are being picked faster this year but its unnerving when you see people who applied after you gets DG before you.  Just venting my frustration.. but if anyone have any clue please do let me know:juggle:


It all depends on an individual CO.


----------



## gaudit24

skynet16 said:


> Does anyone have any idea on the pattern how DIBP are picking cases. Some people are getting allotment even in three weeks, some not getting even CO allotment in 50 days. Being onshore doesn't matter. Not claiming points for experience doesn't matter? How do they decide then which case to pick for? Do they target specific occupations? Is their any order at all on picking cases.
> 
> 
> 
> I know as compared to last year the cases are being picked faster this year but its unnerving when you see people who applied after you gets DG before you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just venting my frustration.. but if anyone have any clue please do let me know:juggle:



You are right skynet. Same frustration and nerving is going on. Sometimes i get too depressed and feel whether the documents i attached is right or not.

I too haven't got a CO allocated since date of lodging my visa. I don't even know if the CO at back end has seen my docs and how exactly he is progressing ???. 

I have no option but to wait for 3 months exactly and i am afraid after that if i followup and call, if no visas are left they will send me a delay e-mail. 

I am so much in middle of my life phase that its difficult to even think of july.

I am really getting impatient and don't know what to do except waiting to hear something from CO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

Hello friends,
Even I am in the same boat. Visa Lodged on 24jan and Co contacted on 22feb. All requested document send on 26 Feb and also formed them ready to pay 2nd visa charge for my wife functional english. They still to respond me. I don't know when I will get response from them..


----------



## 190applicant

Yes. you should be able to apply with 55 points ..will get 5 points from NSW if accepted.
IELTS score is fine..minimum 6 required in all sections.


----------



## 190applicant

GoodbyeKorea said:


> can you please elaborate it please? I am panic now ;;


Form 1023


----------



## ozengineer

Lodged 190 @ February 19, CO assigned, additional docs requested and everything uploaded @ March 15.


----------



## andreyx108b

ozengineer said:


> Lodged 190 @ February 19, CO assigned, additional docs requested and everything uploaded @ March 15.


Soon mate!) very soon ull get your grant!)


----------



## sharon77

ozengineer said:


> Lodged 190 @ February 19, CO assigned, additional docs requested and everything uploaded @ March 15.


Hey, we share the same time line, CO contacted today that assessment has commenced. Hope to hear from them soonest


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> You are right skynet. Same frustration and nerving is going on. Sometimes i get too depressed and feel whether the documents i attached is right or not.
> 
> I too haven't got a CO allocated since date of lodging my visa. I don't even know if the CO at back end has seen my docs and how exactly he is progressing ???.
> 
> I have no option but to wait for 3 months exactly and i am afraid after that if i followup and call, if no visas are left they will send me a delay e-mail.
> 
> I am so much in middle of my life phase that its difficult to even think of july.
> 
> I am really getting impatient and don't know what to do except waiting to hear something from CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Gaudit,
It looks to me the system is highly flawed. It seems either some cases are being missed(No idea how) and they are not being picked until there's a flag raised internally by the computer tracking system. Looks like some kind of bug in their tracking system. Or another thing is since we claimed points for experience and the companies we worked for haven't provided their feedbacks to DIBP on time. Or may be our country consulate is sitting on our verification files. :confused2:


----------



## skynet16

skynet16 said:


> Hi Gaudit,
> It looks to me the system is highly flawed. It seems either some cases are being missed(No idea how) and they are not being picked until there's a flag raised internally by the computer tracking system. Looks like some kind of bug in their tracking system. Or another thing is since we claimed points for experience and the companies we worked for haven't provided their feedbacks to DIBP on time. Or may be our country consulate is sitting on our verification files. :confused2:


Hi Gaudit,

Another thing you can try is providing feedback/suggestion on this Compliments, Complaints and Suggestions . I have put one and if some more people do the same, maybe " MAYBE" they will take note of it and correct the system :fingerscrossed:. It will not help us but can help future applicants. 

Thanks


----------



## SSOF

skynet16 said:


> Hi Gaudit,
> It looks to me the system is highly flawed. It seems either some cases are being missed(No idea how) and they are not being picked until there's a flag raised internally by the computer tracking system. Looks like some kind of bug in their tracking system. Or another thing is since we claimed points for experience and the companies we worked for haven't provided their feedbacks to DIBP on time. Or may be our country consulate is sitting on our verification files. :confused2:


The delay could be due to Internal checks(such as working experience verification), or external security checks. If it is due to internal checks, your visa will be granted soon anyway.


----------



## 2015yash

Hi All,

I have a query regrading the 190 sub class. I have completed my PTE (+ve) & skill assessment (+ve). Overall I have 8+ years of experience in IT and looking for Developer Programmer (261312). My problem is I am looking for the state sponsorship of Victoria. They says the minimum work experience requirement is of 3 years. My confusion is ACS has deducted 6 years from my overall experience since I am from non computer background. So can I look for the state sponsorship from Victoria or should I wait to get my total experience to be completed to 9 years (so that my relevant experience becomes three).

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## varun86

2015yash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regrading the 190 sub class. I have completed my PTE (+ve) & skill assessment (+ve). Overall I have 8+ years of experience in IT and looking for Developer Programmer (261312). My problem is I am looking for the state sponsorship of Victoria. They says the minimum work experience requirement is of 3 years. My confusion is ACS has deducted 6 years from my overall experience since I am from non computer background. So can I look for the state sponsorship from Victoria or should I wait to get my total experience to be completed to 9 years (so that my relevant experience becomes three).
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


Hi,

You can always put up your EOI and wait for invite. If you are not eligible right now, you will not be invited. However, age of the EOI also matters as older EOIs are given preference when everything else matches. So go ahead and put up your EOI for 190 visa

Cheers!
Varun


----------



## ravikumk

I agree with Varun...Date of submission will change when your EOI points change; however, its good if points are moving up....Go for EOI


----------



## ssahoo3

Hi,

I have received a mail from DIBP on 16 March 2016 for 190-SA, stating CO has been assigned and No additional documents required at the moment.I have submitted all the required documents.

Can you guys let me know approximately how many days it takes to grant the Visa from now onwards?

Thanks,
Sourav

261312 - Developer programmer 
ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15 
PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15) 
190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016
190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016
CO assigned - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required)
CO grant - " "


----------



## Beta2012

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received a mail from DIBP on 16 March 2016 for 190-SA, stating CO has been assigned and No additional documents required at the moment.I have submitted all the required documents.
> 
> Can you guys let me know approximately how many days it takes to grant the Visa from now onwards?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sourav
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15
> PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15)
> 190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016
> 190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016
> CO assigned - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required)
> CO grant - " "


Congratulations, what team does your CO belong to, GSM Adelaide or GSM Brisbane?


----------



## skynet16

FINALLY after 43 days got a CO email asking for birth certificate for my kids. Didn't attached them earlier as my surname is not mentioned on them. I thought Passport will be suffice for age proof .


----------



## auseager

Hi all,

Hope all who have been contacted by CO will get your grants soon.

I applied on Feb 13th. Neither has the CO contacted nor the status changed. The status is still shown as application received. I'm worried.


----------



## 2015yash

varun86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can always put up your EOI and wait for invite. If you are not eligible right now, you will not be invited. However, age of the EOI also matters as older EOIs are given preference when everything else matches. So go ahead and put up your EOI for 190 visa
> 
> Cheers!
> Varun


Hi Varun,

Thanks for your reply.

I understand your point here. But the catch is if I have to wait then in that case I will be eligible for 189 also. So definitely I will not look for 190 as my total experience will be 9 years (6 deducted by ACS) that will give me additional 5 points of experience.

What would you suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi, I have received a mail from DIBP on 16 March 2016 for 190-SA, stating CO has been assigned and No additional documents required at the moment.I have submitted all the required documents. Can you guys let me know approximately how many days it takes to grant the Visa from now onwards? Thanks, Sourav 261312 - Developer programmer ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15 PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15) 190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016 190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016 CO assigned - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required) CO grant - " "


You can check the tracker!


----------



## MimoMKF

andreyx108b said:


> You can check the tracker!


Hey,
What is the tracker? is it DIBP service to track the Visa progress?!!!!


----------



## nispar

Hi All,

We had lodged Visa on 1st Dec 2015. 

I have updated the IMMI tracker. But how does it work? Does it update automatically or I have to update it myself?

I also have few queries:
1. My status is "Application Received" since the visa was lodged. Is it normal? 
2. I have not received any update on assignment of CO. No further query has been raised. We have uploaded most of the docs as per our knowledge through the agent. Is it regular practice? 
3. The agent suggested to wait for some more time as raising a query may irritate the DIBP or they may ask for some additional docs intentionally to delay the process further. What should we do?
4. Is it any way I can see my file online as the MARA agent refuses to share the details as their database has details of other applicants as well.

I am asking these questions to you all here as the December 190 applicants are inactive on the respective thread.

Thanks.


----------



## AU_move_2013

Hi All,

I got Grant 190 NSW today from GSM.Brisbane
timelines
Lodged date-20th Jan
first CO contact for dependent's doc- 15th Feb
point claimed 65+5
exp point claim 15

I would be traveling to Sydney in APR/MAY from my current Company

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

AU_move_2013 said:


> Hi All, I got Grant 190 NSW today from GSM.Brisbane timelines Lodged date-20th Jan first CO contact for dependent's doc- 15th Feb point claimed 65+5 exp point claim 15 I would be traveling to Sydney in APR/MAY from my current Company Regards


Congrats! 

Please update the sheet if you have a minute!


----------



## varun86

2015yash said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I understand your point here. But the catch is if I have to wait then in that case I will be eligible for 189 also. So definitely I will not look for 190 as my total experience will be 9 years (6 deducted by ACS) that will give me additional 5 points of experience.
> 
> What would you suggest.


Hi,

You can put up one EOI now for 190 and one more later (when you become eligible for 189).
You could take up whichever invite comes first. Or, if you get both, then you pick and choose!! 

Cheers,
Varun


----------



## skynet16

nispar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We had lodged Visa on 1st Dec 2015.
> 
> I have updated the IMMI tracker. But how does it work? Does it update automatically or I have to update it myself?
> 
> I also have few queries:
> 1. My status is "Application Received" since the visa was lodged. Is it normal?
> 2. I have not received any update on assignment of CO. No further query has been raised. We have uploaded most of the docs as per our knowledge through the agent. Is it regular practice?
> 3. The agent suggested to wait for some more time as raising a query may irritate the DIBP or they may ask for some additional docs intentionally to delay the process further. What should we do?
> 4. Is it any way I can see my file online as the MARA agent refuses to share the details as their database has details of other applicants as well.
> 
> I am asking these questions to you all here as the December 190 applicants are inactive on the respective thread.
> 
> Thanks.


If 90 days has passed there's no harm IMO to contact the DIBP once. To me it seems any case which is left for whatever reason, the DIBP doesn't look at it until reminded. May be you will get standard reply when you contact them, but it's worth a try. 
To see your file online create an immiaccount if you haven't already and then import your application. You will be able to see your application than. 
Immitracker is community site made by Andrey I guess. It doesn't update automatically. People update their cases as they get updates for their individual cases.


----------



## skynet16

The CO email said, provide your responses to Immiaccount but the attachment says this 

*Timeframe for response*
"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."

Now I am confused whether I should attach the document to Immi Account or send to CO or do both. :confused2:

Any suggestions.. 

Second query is My Kid's birth certificate doesn't have my surname mentioned. Will this be cause of any problem? I wasn't sure about this earlier therefore didn't attached earlier. I thought Passport and Indian Identity card Aadhaar would be sufficient. But the first thing CO asked was this. So now I am in a fix. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I had a nightmare last night that cut off points are going back to 70 for 189 before 23 March for accountants and I will have to apply a student visa.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2015yash

varun86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can put up one EOI now for 190 and one more later (when you become eligible for 189).
> You could take up whichever invite comes first. Or, if you get both, then you pick and choose!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Varun


No.. That is not possible at all. You can have only one EOI in the system at a particular time.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Guys I have a question. I am applying for Pakistani PCC next week. However, on their website, it says it will take 4-6 months to arrange it in Australia. It can be done in Pakistan in 2 days but I am in the middle of semester and can not go back. My question what if I file my visa now and in a month time once a CO is allocated and he requests for Pakistani PCC. I won't be able to arrange it in 28 days. Would it impact my process? If the information can not supplied in 28 days, what do they do?


----------



## shabdullah

1- they wait if the info is not provided, however, you might see substantial delay afterwards. Because application moves quickly if no info is delayed.

2- You don't necessarily have to apply in AU for Pak PCC. Ask your blood relative in Pakistan to take up the matter. You might or might not need to send the Auth Letter. Completely depends on the police officer they come across. And if things don't move forward, go through a Lawyer. It happened to me, got stuck for sometime but once I went through a lawyer, it was issued swiftly.




Attentionseeker said:


> Guys I have a question. I am applying for Pakistani PCC next week. However, on their website, it says it will take 4-6 months to arrange it in Australia. It can be done in Pakistan in 2 days but I am in the middle of semester and can not go back. My question what if I file my visa now and in a month time once a CO is allocated and he requests for Pakistani PCC. I won't be able to arrange it in 28 days. Would it impact my process? If the information can not supplied in 28 days, what do they do?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Guys I have a question

I am living in Korea and lived in Vietnam before about 1 year.

I might get a request for PCC from Vietnam police then How can I get it? 

Do I need to access their homepage? Does anyone know about it??


----------



## Attentionseeker

shabdullah said:


> 1- they wait if the info is not provided, however, you might see substantial delay afterwards. Because application moves quickly if no info is delayed.
> 
> 2- You don't necessarily have to apply in AU for Pak PCC. Ask your blood relative in Pakistan to take up the matter. You might or might not need to send the Auth Letter. Completely depends on the police officer they come across. And if things don't move forward, go through a Lawyer. It happened to me, got stuck for sometime but once I went through a lawyer, it was issued swiftly.


I don't mind the delay as I have whole semester to go and I won't be traveling anywhere anytime soon. Just worried they do not reject it if the PCC is not provided within 28 days of request. I have tried the other way but apparently they are not very cooperative back home. Will go to consulate tomorrow and see what they have got for me. The authority letter thing I haven't tried yet. Is it an offical way?


----------



## AU_move_2013

Attentionseeker said:


> I don't mind the delay as I have whole semester to go and I won't be traveling anywhere anytime soon. Just worried they do not reject it if the PCC is not provided within 28 days of request. I have tried the other way but apparently they are not very cooperative back home. Will go to consulate tomorrow and see what they have got for me. The authority letter thing I haven't tried yet. Is it an offical way?


Hi ,

I got 190 Grant yesterday. could you please share how to get new passport linked to the grant.

I am in India.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AU_move_2013

skynet16 said:


> The CO email said, provide your responses to Immiaccount but the attachment says this
> 
> *Timeframe for response*
> "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
> letter. You should provide your response in writing.
> Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> Now I am confused whether I should attach the document to Immi Account or send to CO or do both. :confused2:
> 
> Any suggestions..
> 
> Second query is My Kid's birth certificate doesn't have my surname mentioned. Will this be cause of any problem? I wasn't sure about this earlier therefore didn't attached earlier. I thought Passport and Indian Identity card Aadhaar would be sufficient. But the first thing CO asked was this. So now I am in a fix.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I think you should attach documents to immi website for quicker response but make sure you notify through given button on the page. you can drop email on top of it

For your Kids birth certificate, you can get an affidavit or better get a new Birth certificate issued,.
In my case there was typo for mother's name on birth certificate and I provided newly issued correct copy.


----------



## shabdullah

Yes thats an official thing, you need to sign it in at the embassy, sometimes they call it Power of Attorney... but I would stress, the lawyer thing worked and should work for you also



Attentionseeker said:


> I don't mind the delay as I have whole semester to go and I won't be traveling anywhere anytime soon. Just worried they do not reject it if the PCC is not provided within 28 days of request. I have tried the other way but apparently they are not very cooperative back home. Will go to consulate tomorrow and see what they have got for me. The authority letter thing I haven't tried yet. Is it an offical way?


----------



## Attentionseeker

shabdullah said:


> Yes thats an official thing, you need to sign it in at the embassy, sometimes they call it Power of Attorney... but I would stress, the lawyer thing worked and should work for you also


How does that lawyer thing work? I can ask my lawyer but she has given this one to me.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii plz advise me abt the docs to be uploaded after getting an invite from nsw..I am not claiming points for spouse and have a 3 yr kid.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii plz advise me abt the docs to be uploaded after getting an invite from nsw..I am not claiming points for spouse and have a 3 yr kid.


Same here. I need info on this

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii plz advise me abt the docs to be uploaded after getting an invite from nsw..I am not claiming points for spouse and have a 3 yr kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I need info on this
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hii r u married or single??just wanted to enquire whether I need to upload her passport as well for nsw application?


----------



## maxngo

shabdullah said:


> Yes thats an official thing, you need to sign it in at the embassy, sometimes they call it Power of Attorney... but I would stress, the lawyer thing worked and should work for you also


Hi

Could you share how did you come to know that ur Medicals were cleared?

Did it say Clearance provided - no action required on Immi ?

And also when it was referred, did it also show on immi as "Referred"?

thanks a lot


----------



## maxngo

Lodged my visa on 10 March. Anyone knows when i will have a CO ?

And did my medicals on 11th mar, uploaded submitted to dibp on 14th. This means no problem right?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii r u married or single??just wanted to enquire whether I need to upload her passport as well for nsw application?


I am married and my wife is onshore and we have no kids. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii r u married or single??just wanted to enquire whether I need to upload her passport as well for nsw application?
> 
> 
> 
> I am married and my wife is onshore and we have no kids.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok..do I need to upload passport of just myself as primary applicant or for the whole family??I m not claiming points for her


----------



## shabdullah

The status changed from "Examination In Progress" to "Health Clearance provided - no action required"

My status was never "Referred", so I can't comment much on this. However, I think DIBP has referred to commonwealth medical penal for opinion as mentioned on https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results

You should also call the clinic and speak to the doctor to get info... my doctor was helpful and guided me properly... I had to repeat a test for my son



maxngo said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you share how did you come to know that ur Medicals were cleared?
> 
> Did it say Clearance provided - no action required on Immi ?
> 
> And also when it was referred, did it also show on immi as "Referred"?
> 
> thanks a lot


----------



## shabdullah

what did she gave you?

Lawyer thing works because the police officer can't misguide them as they do laymen because lawyers know the laws and ways out. I had to get PCC from my hometown for self & spouse and from my wife's hometown to cover her before marriage period... in both district's our family was given a lot of excuses and hurdles but lawyers was able to control 'em ... they(police staff) usually make use of fact of the candidate's absence although the presence is not required, they only do this in the hopes of kickback but I wasn't into it and rather paid the lawyer fee



Attentionseeker said:


> How does that lawyer thing work? I can ask my lawyer but she has given this one to me.


----------



## skynet16

maxngo said:


> Lodged my visa on 10 March. Anyone knows when i will have a CO ?
> 
> And did my medicals on 11th mar, uploaded submitted to dibp on 14th. This means no problem right?


If you are lucky should get before 11th April otherwise may have to wait for more than 6-7 weeks. 

On Medicals if it says- No further tests required, it's okay.


----------



## Attentionseeker

shabdullah said:


> what did she gave you?
> 
> Lawyer thing works because the police officer can't misguide them as they do laymen because lawyers know the laws and ways out. I had to get PCC from my hometown for self & spouse and from my wife's hometown to cover her before marriage period... in both district's our family was given a lot of excuses and hurdles but lawyers was able to control 'em ... they(police staff) usually make use of fact of the candidate's absence although the presence is not required, they only do this in the hopes of kickback but I wasn't into it and rather paid the lawyer fee


My lawyer is in Australia and she's Aussie. Since, it is something that relates to Pakistan, she said it would be better if I do this one myself and she will handle the AFP PCC. Anyways, I will call the Pakistani consulate tomorrow and tell them about my case. I am hoping this authority letter thing works there.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


----------



## maxngo

shabdullah said:


> The status changed from "Examination In Progress" to "Health Clearance provided - no action required"
> 
> My status was never "Referred", so I can't comment much on this. However, I think DIBP has referred to commonwealth medical penal for opinion as mentioned on https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results
> 
> You should also call the clinic and speak to the doctor to get info... my doctor was helpful and guided me properly... I had to repeat a test for my son


Thanks for that.

I did my medicals on Friday, and Monday afternoon a lady at my Agent said it says like this on immi:

“The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment”

Then on Thursday another lady checked again and said my medicals now appear as cleared. 

So i dont know itf its the same msg or "Health clearance provided"

Its been a week since medicals day, and if there was a problem , blood test problem or xray, they would have called me right? They wouldnt just send straight to immi without discussing with me right ?


----------



## shabdullah

I think it should be fine if they have said that its cleared.

And its not necessary that they will call you, however, you have rights to get your reports directly as well if they haven't provided you yet. The place I did my medicals, they emailed me the reports as I had requested specifically.




maxngo said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I did my medicals on Friday, and Monday afternoon a lady at my Agent said it says like this on immi:
> 
> “The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment”
> 
> Then on Thursday another lady checked again and said my medicals now appear as cleared.
> 
> So i dont know itf its the same msg or "Health clearance provided"
> 
> Its been a week since medicals day, and if there was a problem , blood test problem or xray, they would have called me right? They wouldnt just send straight to immi without discussing with me right ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

would somebody pls reply
Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


----------



## maxngo

shabdullah said:


> I think it should be fine if they have said that its cleared.
> 
> And its not necessary that they will call you, however, you have rights to get your reports directly as well if they haven't provided you yet. The place I did my medicals, they emailed me the reports as I had requested specifically.


Thank you for your input

I hope within a month time, i should be contacted by CO


----------



## cd93419

Hi friends,


Am in trouble and need some advise as I was asked by CO in last month for UK PCC and I am given 28 days to respond.

My UK PCC is already dispatched since 2 weeks back but I didn't not get it and may be it will take more time. I need to respond in immi account in 2 days and not sure what will happen if I don't provide UK PCC.

Is there anyway to tell them to wait or acknowledge by case officer.


I am really worried and tensed.

Appreciate your reply.


----------



## rai18

Hi, anyone applied in Jan and still waiting for CO to be assigned or is it just me! Applied on 23rd Jan, front loaded all docs and havent heard anything yet!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> Am in trouble and need some advise as I was asked by CO in last month for UK PCC and I am given 28 days to respond.
> 
> My UK PCC is already dispatched since 2 weeks back but I didn't not get it and may be it will take more time. I need to respond in immi account in 2 days and not sure what will happen if I don't provide UK PCC.
> 
> Is there anyway to tell them to wait or acknowledge by case officer.
> 
> 
> I am really worried and tensed.
> 
> Appreciate your reply.


Do you have the receipt of the PCC applied? Plus any acknowledgement from UK Police saying the PCC has been diapatched. Attach those documents to the CO and email him/her as well mentioning that you would received the PCC shortly and will upload it soon as it is received.


----------



## jaymin

rai18 said:


> Hi, anyone applied in Jan and still waiting for CO to be assigned or is it just me! Applied on 23rd Jan, front loaded all docs and havent heard anything yet!!!


I had submitted visa file on 24 Jan and Co ask for more do on 22feb


----------



## rai18

jaymin said:


> rai18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone applied in Jan and still waiting for CO to be assigned or is it just me! Applied on 23rd Jan, front loaded all docs and havent heard anything yet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had submitted visa file on 24 Jan and Co ask for more do on 22feb
Click to expand...

Atleast you got CO contact, me nothing. Goodluck for your grant which will be soon:wink:


----------



## Tinkerbell1

would somebody pls reply
Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


----------



## sk804

Tinkerbell1 said:


> would somebody pls reply
> Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


I am not sure but seniors can also correct me;

If you haven't mentioned in your EOI i.e. your points are not affected by this. You can fill in the details just don't mark it as relevant.


----------



## skynet16

Tinkerbell1 said:


> would somebody pls reply
> Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


I think you should put your experience where it asked and say no, if you are not claiming points for experience. Reason being in FOrm 80 you have to fill all these details irrespective of points claimed or not. So in order to not to have mismatch provide complete and full information.


----------



## skynet16

jaymin said:


> I had submitted visa file on 24 Jan and Co ask for more do on 22feb


If you don't mind, May I ask which CO team it is Adelaide or Brisbane? What did they asked for?


----------



## skynet16

I was confused where to post the further requested information. So I attached to immiaccount as well as emailed them. I think we shouldn't email them. Just attach to immiaccount is best. Posting the automated response just to make things clear

"Thank you for your email. This automatic response is confirmation that we have received your email. We will contact you if we require further information.

Currently the processing time for GSM visas is impacted by a high volume of emails received. We aim to action cases and respond to emails soon after the 28 day due date, but this time can vary when there are high levels of emails. We appreciate your patience.

Please note our offices will be closed on the following days:

•  Monday 14 March 2016 (ACT, SA, VIC & TAS)
• Friday 25 March 2016
• Monday 28 March 2016
• Monday 25 April 2016

Email enquiries sent to us during this period may experience a delayed response. We appreciate your patience.

ImmiAccount is a quick and easy method of providing information. Visas are usually granted sooner when documents are provided via ImmiAccount rather than email. You can also access information about the progress of your online application at any time using ImmiAccount.

Most clients who lodge complete applications find their applications are processed within service standards. However, actual processing times for individual applications may vary due to a range of factors.

How do I provide documents or update my information?
ImmiAccount is the best way to provide documents and update your information. Please do not email when you attach documents to ImmiAccount
Log in to ImmiAccount"


----------



## cd93419

Thanks for the reply.

I have forwarded email to GSM.allocated email id which is a common mail id with the mail chain of my conversations to UK police force about my PCC status.

I didn't receive any reply from case officer and tomorrow is 28thday to provide the requested information.

I m tensed as I m unsure to click button in immi account that I have provided information and case officer will allow for extension to wait ???

I am so much worried as its beyond my control. When case officer generally replies??







vikaschandra said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> Am in trouble and need some advise as I was asked by CO in last month for UK PCC and I am given 28 days to respond.
> 
> My UK PCC is already dispatched since 2 weeks back but I didn't not get it and may be it will take more time. I need to respond in immi account in 2 days and not sure what will happen if I don't provide UK PCC.
> 
> Is there anyway to tell them to wait or acknowledge by case officer.
> 
> 
> I am really worried and tensed.
> 
> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the receipt of the PCC applied? Plus any acknowledgement from UK Police saying the PCC has been diapatched. Attach those documents to the CO and email him/her as well mentioning that you would received the PCC shortly and will upload it soon as it is received.
Click to expand...


----------



## rohan6682

Can any body pls provide email id of Australian immigration department. I have been calling them but no body picks up the phone.

I lodged visa application on 24 Jan'16 and has no update till now. Feeling worried now

Thanks


----------



## cd93419

Hi friend,

I am sure that if case officer is assigned and there is no further doc required than people get direct grant.

May be in ur case, no extra doc is required so hope for the best.




rohan6682 said:


> Can any body pls provide email id of Australian immigration department. I have been calling them but no body picks up the phone.
> 
> I lodged visa application on 24 Jan'16 and has no update till now. Feeling worried now
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

rohan6682 said:


> Can any body pls provide email id of Australian immigration department. I have been calling them but no body picks up the phone. I lodged visa application on 24 Jan'16 and has no update till now. Feeling worried now Thanks


 too early to contact. 

Wait 90 days.


----------



## yuechenjiang

*Act ss*



T_mina said:


> Hi. I have submitted state sponsorship application to ACT for visa 190 last week.
> 
> I have submitted all required documents and as a residency proof submitted my Bank statement of last three months. Now I wish that I should have submitted my house lease documents and husband's employment proof and my daughter school letter stating that she is admitted in school for next year to ensure them that I have a genuine intention to live in Canberra for next two years. Is only submitting bank statement enough?
> 
> I was just wondering if can we submit two application at the same time so I submit application again with all above mentioned documents.


Hi ,I applied the ACT SS as well, I also only submitted the last three months bank statement. Have you received your ACT SS confirmation yet? Thanks a lot


----------



## yuechenjiang

*190 visa*

Hi

Can anyone please tell me how long does the police check and medical valid? I had my police check done form AFP on 13/07/15 and Medical done in 1/08/2015 for my 187 visa. Now I am applying 190 visa. Can I still use it? thanks a lot.


----------



## andreyx108b

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi Can anyone please tell me how long does the police check and medical valid? I had my police check done form AFP on 13/07/15 and Medical done in 1/08/2015 for my 187 visa. Now I am applying 190 visa. Can I still use it? thanks a lot.


For 12 months.

However, they sc190 may require different meds, i am not sure but there is a chance.


----------



## yuechenjiang

andreyx108b said:


> For 12 months.
> 
> However, they sc190 may require different meds, i am not sure but there is a chance.


Thank u so much


----------



## shabdullah

Hi cd93419,

Don't be so much worried, DIBP and COs understand and come across such situations on daily basis. They know that sometimes some documents do require extra time due to several personal or departmental reasons. So they don't simply disqualify the application on the basis that info wasn't provided in 28 days.

I know many cases where it took more than 28 days for them to collect and submit asked documents. And specifically, a colleague of mine was months over 28 days. They don't disqualify. They understand the pain we go through to collect so many documents and investment we make and intend to make to move to another country millions miles away.

Calm down, I reckon that there is going to be none negative because of this. Only that it will take some extra time.





cd93419 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have forwarded email to GSM.allocated email id which is a common mail id with the mail chain of my conversations to UK police force about my PCC status.
> 
> I didn't receive any reply from case officer and tomorrow is 28thday to provide the requested information.
> 
> I m tensed as I m unsure to click button in immi account that I have provided information and case officer will allow for extension to wait ???
> 
> I am so much worried as its beyond my control. When case officer generally replies??


----------



## cd93419

Oh thanks bro. Your post really gives me relief.




shabdullah said:


> Hi cd93419,
> 
> Don't be so much worried, DIBP and COs understand and come across such situations on daily basis. They know that sometimes some documents do require extra time due to several personal or departmental reasons. So they don't simply disqualify the application on the basis that info wasn't provided in 28 days.
> 
> I know many cases where it took more than 28 days for them to collect and submit asked documents. And specifically, a colleague of mine was months over 28 days. They don't disqualify. They understand the pain we go through to collect so many documents and investment we make and intend to make to move to another country millions miles away.
> 
> Calm down, I reckon that there is going to be none negative because of this. Only that it will take some extra time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have forwarded email to GSM.allocated email id which is a common mail id with the mail chain of my conversations to UK police force about my PCC status.
> 
> I didn't receive any reply from case officer and tomorrow is 28thday to provide the requested information.
> 
> I m tensed as I m unsure to click button in immi account that I have provided information and case officer will allow for extension to wait ???
> 
> I am so much worried as its beyond my control. When case officer generally replies??
Click to expand...


----------



## auseager

Hi Guys,

Has anybody got grant who got a mail saying Assessment commenced?


----------



## andreyx108b

auseager said:


> Hi Guys, Has anybody got grant who got a mail saying Assessment commenced?


Many did.


----------



## auseager

andreyx108b said:


> Many did.


Thanks for the reply Andy and Sorry I didn't ask it in right way.
I will rephrase the question "has any body got the grant recently and how long did it take to get the grant after that mail?"


----------



## jaymin

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anybody got grant who got a mail saying Assessment commenced?


I still have status as "information requested" even request has been completed. Please anybody let me know after the what status they will change to?


----------



## andreyx108b

auseager said:


> Thanks for the reply Andy and Sorry I didn't ask it in right way. I will rephrase the question "has any body got the grant recently and how long did it take to get the grant after that mail?"


This is like a CO contact dare in a way, just without extra info request... 

Usually guys are waiting 2-12 weeks.


----------



## skynet16

jaymin said:


> I still have status as "information requested" even request has been completed. Please anybody let me know after the what status they will change to?


If you have clicked on the information provided button then after refresh or logout/login it should change to "Assessment in progress" . Happened in my case.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hi guys, can you please shed some light on the resumè part required for 190 (ss)

Since I am in Australia I was doing odd jobs including security. Should I mebtion all of this in my updated resumé? 


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

skynet16 said:


> If you have clicked on the information provided button then after refresh or logout/login it should change to "Assessment in progress" . Happened in my case.


Thanks, but when I send email with requested doc and also I had explained them that I am ready to pay 2nd vac, I received email from them stating they will check my application after 28days, now 28days completed as Co contacted me on 22feb. Is it okay now if I dont click on that button?


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

I am in a fix. I had lodged my visa on 22nd January, in the hope of getting a direct grant, i front loaded all the documents but on day to day basis based on the data received by me. My last uploading of document was on 23rd February.

I thought in a month from that i.e. By 22nd March i should receive a grant or a CO contact requesting for additional documents. But nothing of that sort has happened.

As suggested by senior memeber's I can't even contact DIBP to know who is my CO and what is the status of my application. 

Secondly, i am worried about the number of visas getting reduced day to day. And i am scared to receive a delay e-mail. Don't know what to do. How can i know what's happening with my visa application.

Till date I haven't received a DIBP verification nor my employers have received a verification call.

Can i drop a mail to DIBP asking who is my CO atleast or call DIBP and ask who is my CO and write to CO addressing them directly after knowing who it is.

I do know there is lot of e-mails flooded at their desk but then i also want to know what's happening my visa application. Anyway out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am in a fix. I had lodged my visa on 22nd January, in the hope of getting a direct grant, i front loaded all the documents but on day to day basis based on the data received by me. My last uploading of document was on 23rd February.
> 
> I thought in a month from that i.e. By 22nd March i should receive a grant or a CO contact requesting for additional documents. But nothing of that sort has happened.
> 
> As suggested by senior memeber's I can't even contact DIBP to know who is my CO and what is the status of my application.
> 
> Secondly, i am worried about the number of visas getting reduced day to day. And i am scared to receive a delay e-mail. Don't know what to do. How can i know what's happening with my visa application.
> 
> Till date I haven't received a DIBP verification nor my employers have received a verification call.
> 
> Can i drop a mail to DIBP asking who is my CO atleast or call DIBP and ask who is my CO and write to CO addressing them directly after knowing who it is.
> 
> I do know there is lot of e-mails flooded at their desk but then i also want to know what's happening my visa application. Anyway out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It may take more than 8 weeks for CO to get to you, and some people wait for 12 weeks without any contact. 

All good.


----------



## biomedicalengineer

Hi 
If somebody can help me with little query, I was contacted by CO today (meaning got a email today that case officer is allocated to my visa application) after lodging 190 visa. What does even CO contact means, because i wasn't asked to submit any other documents. Why i didn't get a Direct Grant?.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Thanks, but when I send email with requested doc and also I had explained them that I am ready to pay 2nd vac, I received email from them stating they will check my application after 28days, now 28days completed as Co contacted me on 22feb. Is it okay now if I dont click on that button?


Please anybody reply to on above explained query


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> Please anybody reply to on above explained query


you have been contacted by the CO over an email. Yet i would suggest that you click the button Information provided since you have already been in communication. This ways you will see the current status of your application.


----------



## jaymin

vikaschandra said:


> you have been contacted by the CO over an email. Yet i would suggest that you click the button Information provided since you have already been in communication. This ways you will see the current status of your application.


Thanks, I am agree to pay 2n vac i already let them know abt that. How they would contact me abt that


----------



## rai18

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am in a fix. I had lodged my visa on 22nd January, in the hope of getting a direct grant, i front loaded all the documents but on day to day basis based on the data received by me. My last uploading of document was on 23rd February.
> 
> I thought in a month from that i.e. By 22nd March i should receive a grant or a CO contact requesting for additional documents. But nothing of that sort has happened.
> 
> As suggested by senior memeber's I can't even contact DIBP to know who is my CO and what is the status of my application.
> 
> Secondly, i am worried about the number of visas getting reduced day to day. And i am scared to receive a delay e-mail. Don't know what to do. How can i know what's happening with my visa application.
> 
> Till date I haven't received a DIBP verification nor my employers have received a verification call.
> 
> Can i drop a mail to DIBP asking who is my CO atleast or call DIBP and ask who is my CO and write to CO addressing them directly after knowing who it is.
> 
> I do know there is lot of e-mails flooded at their desk but then i also want to know what's happening my visa application. Anyway out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same fix applied on 23rd Jan and still waiting for them to make contact!


----------



## skynet16

biomedicalengineer said:


> Hi
> If somebody can help me with little query, I was contacted by CO today (meaning got a email today that case officer is allocated to my visa application) after lodging 190 visa. What does even CO contact means, because i wasn't asked to submit any other documents. Why i didn't get a Direct Grant?.
> Thanks in advance


Some people do get that email. Sometimes CO send these emails as they start assessing your application. IMO if they find all of your papers alright by tommorow you should get a Grant email.


----------



## skynet16

I am shocked to find such a developed country has such a shabby system for immigration. I know there are tons of applications but surprised by the lack of tracking system. In this age of information and communication, people are not getting any updates about their applications sometimes even for six months. This is ridiculous in my opinion. I know ultimately it's our fault as we decided to part of this system. But like in my country if I don't get an information, I can say it's because of corruption, what you will say in case of Australia . Australian government is taking good care of people who arrive in boats. But not who will be furure tax payers and supporting their economy.


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> I am shocked to find such a developed country has such a shabby system for immigration. I know there are tons of applications but surprised by the lack of tracking system. In this age of information and communication, people are not getting any updates about their applications sometimes even for six months. This is ridiculous in my opinion. I know ultimately it's our fault as we decided to part of this system. But like in my country if I don't get an information, I can say it's because of corruption, what you will say in case of Australia . Australian government is taking good care of people who arrive in boats. But not who will be furure tax payers and supporting their economy.


I thunk AU system is the best out of all.

No ground for criticism. 

If you arrive by boat you will end up in Papua New Guinea - thats totally different from Europe


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> Thanks, I am agree to pay 2n vac i already let them know abt that. How they would contact me abt that


The CO will send you the Invoice for the VAC2 Payment over an email.


----------



## jaymin

vikaschandra said:


> The CO will send you the Invoice for the VAC2 Payment over an email.


I dont know why they are taking much time to reply on my requested doc as all requested information provided within time frame. It's been 28days since Co contacted and doc also provided even though the r still to reply me with 2nd vac invoice


----------



## ravikumk

Guys I feel like to be the luckiest person on this earth....got my visa grant today.... below are the timelines:

Skill - 149212- Customer Service Manager
EOI --- 12 Sept, 2015
NSW Invite ---- 29 Jan, 2016
NSW Approval ---- 15 Feb, 2016
Visa Lodge - 1 March, 2016
All documents front loaded
Visa Grant ---- 22 March, 2016 (Direct Grant)


----------



## andreyx108b

ravikumk said:


> Guys I feel like to be the luckiest person on this earth....got my visa grant today.... below are the timelines: Skill - 149212- Customer Service Manager EOI --- 12 Sept, 2015 NSW Invite ---- 29 Jan, 2016 NSW Approval ---- 15 Feb, 2016 Visa Lodge - 1 March, 2016 All documents front loaded Visa Grant ---- 22 March, 2016 (Direct Grant)


Congrats!)


----------



## vikaschandra

ravikumk said:


> Guys I feel like to be the luckiest person on this earth....got my visa grant today.... below are the timelines:
> 
> Skill - 149212- Customer Service Manager
> EOI --- 12 Sept, 2015
> NSW Invite ---- 29 Jan, 2016
> NSW Approval ---- 15 Feb, 2016
> Visa Lodge - 1 March, 2016
> All documents front loaded
> Visa Grant ---- 22 March, 2016 (Direct Grant)


Congratulations Ravi.


----------



## ravikumk

Ty All


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii how much does medical costs in India for a family of 3 i.e, husband wife and child aged 3?? And what's advisable -medicals to be done before nomination or after that??


----------



## dinusai

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii how much does medical costs in India for a family of 3 i.e, husband wife and child aged 3?? And what's advisable -medicals to be done before nomination or after that??


It is Rs.3800 for each person.


----------



## Sandec

Dear All,

I applied for SN 190 visa for South Australia under Quality Assurance Manager on 10th October-2015. CO was assigned to me on 26th November-2015 and asked for additional information which i provided on 16th December-2015. After this i got email from Skilled support team on 18th January-2016 and they asked for my education detail again and about some gaps during study as well as during employment. At that time i realised that my agent did one some mistakes while filling EOI and Visa Application form. My agent put wrong dates for My Graduation as well as for Masters degree, although the difference was of few months. In form 80 and 1221, I put the correct information. Then i replied to the skilled support team with all the correct information on 21st January-2016. On 2nd February i also filled the Form 1023 and attached in Immi account.
What should i do now? Should i call to DIBP to know the status of my application?
Your valuable suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## jay83

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii how much does medical costs in India for a family of 3 i.e, husband wife and child aged 3?? And what's advisable -medicals to be done before nomination or after that??


medicals would cost 3800* 2 ( for adults)
for 3 year old child 1400+150( needs 2 visit for TB test)
or option B- 1400+ 4000(TB Gold -takes 7-10 days,no repeated visit,advisable for outstation client)
so total 10-13k for a family of 3.
get it done after you get nominated,then pay visa fee for entire family(6600 $AUD = 3.31 Lakh INR)

regards 

jay83


----------



## atharmaria

ravikumk said:


> Guys I feel like to be the luckiest person on this earth....got my visa grant today.... below are the timelines:
> 
> Skill - 149212- Customer Service Manager
> EOI --- 12 Sept, 2015
> NSW Invite ---- 29 Jan, 2016
> NSW Approval ---- 15 Feb, 2016
> Visa Lodge - 1 March, 2016
> All documents front loaded
> Visa Grant ---- 22 March, 2016 (Direct Grant)


Congratulations Ravi. Could you please tell me the documents you frontloaded?


----------



## ravikumk

Hello Aatharmaria....I uploaded all Docs which are asked....PTE result, Vetassess outcome, graduation marksheet and degree certificate, employment letters (salary slip, bank statement, tax document , manager reference letter)....photo with name label, passport, PCC, form 80 and 1221...and rest whatever you think you should provide


----------



## ravikumk

Hi a quick one....I got grant yesterday and there is one column where it says below....what does this mean?
About your visa
You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to remain in Australia indefinitely.
This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22
March 2021. If you wish to travel to Australia after this expiry date, you will need to apply
for, and be granted a Resident Return Visa (RRV). Further information is available on our
website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

What does "This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22 March 2021" means? What happens after 22 March 2021


----------



## andreyx108b

ravikumk said:


> Hi a quick one....I got grant yesterday and there is one column where it says below....what does this mean? About your visa You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to remain in Australia indefinitely. This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22 March 2021. If you wish to travel to Australia after this expiry date, you will need to apply for, and be granted a Resident Return Visa (RRV). Further information is available on our website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection What does "This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22 March 2021" means? What happens after 22 March 2021


You become a citizen or get some visa, dont remember right name, i think resident return visa or simething.


----------



## ravikumk

Hey I asked the same on other page so checking again here...so this means if I want to travel outside Australia and return back after 22 March 2021, I better take RRV and then travel outside?


----------



## skynet16

ravikumk said:


> Hey I asked the same on other page so checking again here...so this means if I want to travel outside Australia and return back after 22 March 2021, I better take RRV and then travel outside?


. 

If you stay more than 2 years continuously in Australia after your PR, you become eligible for Citizenship and RRV automatically. Most people take citizenship. Otherwise you can file for RRV which is just a formality as there are no fees involved.


----------



## ozengineer

I am curious, what is the likelihood after 190 invitation, $3600 payment and lodgement to be rejected? How often do cases like this occur? Has anyone heard?


----------



## kawal_547

ozengineer said:


> I am curious, what is the likelihood after 190 invitation, $3600 payment and lodgement to be rejected? How often do cases like this occur? Has anyone heard?


Why would it be rejected ?

Any thing mis-lead?

Medicals failed?

Documents forged?

If none of the above, then what reason will be for rejection?

Rejection happens with reason and not on whims n fancies.


----------



## ozengineer

kawal_547 said:


> Why would it be rejected ?
> 
> Any thing mis-lead?
> 
> Medicals failed?
> 
> Documents forged?
> 
> If none of the above, then what reason will be for rejection?
> 
> Rejection happens with reason and not on whims n fancies.


Healthy and all information valid. Just a bit paranoid since it has been some time since I graduated in my field and not much field-specific work experience. Probably just overthinking, while waiting for my CO to finish assesment. )


----------



## kawal_547

ozengineer said:


> Healthy and all information valid. Just a bit paranoid since it has been some time since I graduated in my field and not much field-specific work experience. Probably just overthinking, while waiting for my CO to finish assesment. )


All the best bro.

I wish n pray for all of us the way I do for my case.

Hope it ends on a good note for all of us and asap too.


----------



## jaymin

In my case Co contacted on 22feb for pcc and my wife English doc. I am ready to pay 2nd vac and pcc provided on 26 Feb through email. Yet I have not received any response from them yet. Why so much time please anybody let me know I am being impatience now


----------



## senthilsuny

I had lodged my VISA on Jan 15, 2016 amd got a query on feb 17th. It was answered on the same day.

PCC & Medicals were done . Form 80 is complete.

My only problem is dont have income proofs for all quarters but i have payslips for few months prior to 2007 (post which i have income tax online statement)

*will this income proof will play a major role ?
*
DIBP can think of providing tentative time for VISA grant. otherwise keeping fingers crossed is painful.

My ACS expies by Jun 2016, hope i get VISA prior to it.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi Guys still havent got much clarity on my issue pls seniors guide me. When i submitted my EOI i did not mention any work experience i.e i showed 0 years in employment history because i did not want to claim any work points. Now when i am filling my 190 visa form it asks whether i was employed in the past 10years if i show my experience of employment now which is around 3.5 years would DIBP object on my application that i did not show any experience/employment in my EOI and now i am showing 3.5 years experience in visa application form. Pla someone guide me my visa lodgement is delayed because of this dilemma


----------



## andreyx108b

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys still havent got much clarity on my issue pls seniors guide me. When i submitted my EOI i did not mention any work experience i.e i showed 0 years in employment history because i did not want to claim any work points. Now when i am filling my 190 visa form it asks whether i was employed in the past 10years if i show my experience of employment now which is around 3.5 years would DIBP object on my application that i did not show any experience/employment in my EOI and now i am showing 3.5 years experience in visa application form. Pla someone guide me my visa lodgement is delayed because of this dilemma


I have been thinking about it, and concluded to myself - there is no issue with this.

Point break down does not change. 

The work is not relevant.

Well, thats my view.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

andreyx108b said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys still havent got much clarity on my issue pls seniors guide me. When i submitted my EOI i did not mention any work experience i.e i showed 0 years in employment history because i did not want to claim any work points. Now when i am filling my 190 visa form it asks whether i was employed in the past 10years if i show my experience of employment now which is around 3.5 years would DIBP object on my application that i did not show any experience/employment in my EOI and now i am showing 3.5 years experience in visa application form. Pla someone guide me my visa lodgement is delayed because of this dilemma
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about it, and concluded to myself - there is no issue with this.
> 
> Point break down does not change.
> 
> The work is not relevant.
> 
> Well, thats my view.
Click to expand...

Hi yes, what i just thought is that when NSW sent me ITA and i sent them all my documents i also included my CV there and on my CV i showed my 3.5years experience, and NSW didnt make any objection and approved my application


----------



## vikaschandra

skynet16 said:


> .
> 
> If you stay more than 2 years continuously in Australia after your PR, you become eligible for Citizenship and RRV automatically. Most people take citizenship. Otherwise you can file for RRV which is just a formality as there are no fees involved.


An applicant is given a 5 year multiple entry visa to live and work in Australia. Out of these 5 years one needs to stay minimum 2 years to get the permanent visa reissued for a further 5 years (which is RRV)

On the other hand you can spend 4 consecutive years in Australia and be eligible for citizenship. Further to this if an applicant chooses not to take the citizenship he/she can have the RRV issued to remain in the country.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

gaudit24 said:


> Many many congratulations pawan. Have a bright future and safe journey to australia.
> 
> So we guess that NSW people are still sleeping and no grants or CO contacts coming our way. Hope we hear something on friday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck for all guys

I have a qusetion

I have uploaded all documents with Form 80. Then Do I need to upload form 1221 aswell?

I am single and no one is coming with me.


----------



## aldoboy

anyone received NSW email today?


----------



## jaymin

skynet16 said:


> .
> 
> If you stay more than 2 years continuously in Australia after your PR, you become eligible for Citizenship and RRV automatically. Most people take citizenship. Otherwise you can file for RRV which is just a formality as there are no fees involved.


Hi skynet,

How did u submit request document by Co. I have submitted through email, it's been one, in my case I also have a pay 2nd vac fee.still I have have received reply from them


----------



## sk804

senthilsuny said:


> I had lodged my VISA on Jan 15, 2016 amd got a query on feb 17th. It was answered on the same day.
> 
> PCC & Medicals were done . Form 80 is complete.
> 
> My only problem is dont have income proofs for all quarters but i have payslips for few months prior to 2007 (post which i have income tax online statement)
> 
> will this income proof will play a major role ?
> 
> DIBP can think of providing tentative time for VISA grant. otherwise keeping fingers crossed is painful.
> 
> My ACS expies by Jun 2016, hope i get VISA prior to it.


Hi,
To my understanding, 

You can submit payslips and bank statements (print and get stamped by your bank) just make sure the figures shown in your payslips and bank statements matches. 
Hope that will clarify your genuineness. 

I just did the same.


----------



## rai18

Any grants or contact today guys! There is a long weekend in Australia due to Easter, Immi will open next Tuesday now which means more wait for us


----------



## jaymin

rai18 said:


> Any grants or contact today guys! There is a long weekend in Australia due to Easter, Immi will open next Tuesday now which means more wait for us


Oh no we have to wait fo 4days now. It has been one month since I submitted requested doc yet I hav not received any reply from them.


----------



## maxngo

i lodged my visa 10 march, and my agent still has not finalised my Relationship evidence documents as well as Aussie police checks (took more than 2 weeks already, so long).

I hope i wont get any CO until my case has enough docoments uploaded. Otherwise i gotta wait again, so long time.

Some people i know personally got visa granted within a month or 6 weeks.

But yesterday met a super talented guy , who applied 190 and waited 8 months last yr to get it.

If this will be the case likely, maybe i will die from waiting,


----------



## nehaa777

*hi*



jaymin said:


> Oh no we have to wait fo 4days now. It has been one month since I submitted requested doc yet I hav not received any reply from them.


hi jaimin...any idea why it is taking so long...because once everything is submitted it should not hold on for so long...what is your agent saying? i know a couple of people waiting for the grant and been more than a month...why is this so?


----------



## jaymin

nehaa777 said:


> hi jaimin...any idea why it is taking so long...because once everything is submitted it should not hold on for so long...what is your agent saying? i know a couple of people waiting for the grant and been more than a month...why is this so?


May be I have provided document by email or there could be too much backlog with them. As per my advisor we have to wait this is normal. And also in my case I have to pay 2nd va for my wife English language. Once they complete assessment at the end they will let me know to pay.


----------



## nehaa777

oh ok jaimin...i get it


----------



## andreyx108b

nehaa777 said:


> hi jaimin...any idea why it is taking so long...because once everything is submitted it should not hold on for so long...what is your agent saying? i know a couple of people waiting for the grant and been more than a month...why is this so?


COs on average get back to applicant not after standard 28 days cycle, but at the moment 6-8 weeks.


----------



## nehaa777

*hey*



andreyx108b said:


> COs on average get back to applicant not after standard 28 days cycle, but at the moment 6-8 weeks.


ok...but there are few people who have given the pending documents by january and still no response...i guess that is a little too much! what more can one do in this case?


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> COs on average get back to applicant not after standard 28 days cycle, but at the moment 6-8 weeks.


Oh ok, I thought as per their statement in checklist detail document the aim to process file after 28 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

nehaa777 said:


> ok...but there are few people who have given the pending documents by january and still no response...i guess that is a little too much! what more can one do in this case?


 On average does not mean ALL  About 10-20% of applicants wait longer, i.e. 8-12 weeks. Somelonger. I have waited 9 weeks.

You can estimate when you will hear back from a CO using reports in myimmitracker.


----------



## nehaa777

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> On average does not mean ALL
> 
> About 10-20% of applicants wait longer, i.e. 8-12 weeks. Sine longer.
> 
> I have waited 9 weeks.


oh ok...i got you...well then waiting patiently is the only option!


----------



## jaymin

nehaa777 said:


> oh ok...i got you...well then waiting patiently is the only option!


As per your timeline, still you have received state nomination?


----------



## nehaa777

*hi*



jaymin said:


> As per your timeline, still you have received state nomination?


i have received the nomination and all...need to submit usa police clearance which is on its way and then wait for the grant.


----------



## jaymin

nehaa777 said:


> i have received the nomination and all...need to submit usa police clearance which is on its way and then wait for the grant.


OK so u r in the same boat, still but it takes time after submitting requested document.


----------



## jaymin

nehaa777 said:


> i have received the nomination and all...need to submit usa police clearance which is on its way and then wait for the grant.


Which state you have received nomination for?


----------



## kathak

Let me share my timeline below...


----------



## Singh_lucky

HI Guys,

i am new to this thread, i have applied EOI-190 for NSW under category 261313 with 60(without SS) on 14th march.
When can i expect state invitation? 

thanks..


----------



## jaymin

Singh_lucky said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> i am new to this thread, i have applied EOI-190 for NSW under category 261313 with 60(without SS) on 14th march.
> When can i expect state invitation?
> 
> thanks..


U c check NSW state nomination critataria time frame. How lon they take to send state nomination.


----------



## aldoboy

jaymin said:


> U c check NSW state nomination critataria time frame. How lon they take to send state nomination.


it's a long weekend from Fri to Mon
Hopefully invitation will be sent next week


----------



## Singh_lucky

jaymin said:


> U c check NSW state nomination critataria time frame. How lon they take to send state nomination.


Thanks fro quick reply, but where exactly I can find this information. I have checked on below link. However, it seems useless.


https://www.acacia-au.com/nsw-state-nomination-update-Feb-2015.php


----------



## nehaa777

*Hi*



jaymin said:


> Which state you have received nomination for?


I have applied for south australia. Well wat if it is beyond 12 weeks then how can we follow up with dibp? There is no option but to wait..but will it help if we keep calling or following up since 12 weeks+ is way a long time..any thoughts seniors?


----------



## cd93419

Hi friends,

Any idea from general trend that after providing requested information, CO takes how much time ?

Will it start from zero to check all docs and verification or continue with that document ?

My case is of January month so, it's little bit tensed with slow progress.


----------



## andreyx108b

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends, Any idea from general trend that after providing requested information, CO takes how much time ? Will it start from zero to check all docs and verification or continue with that document ? My case is of January month so, it's little bit tensed with slow progress.


I would suggest using CO contact estimate on the tracker.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Any idea from general trend that after providing requested information, CO takes how much time ?
> 
> Will it start from zero to check all docs and verification or continue with that document ?
> 
> My case is of January month so, it's little bit tensed with slow progress.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Usually they take 6to8 weeks after providing request doc. I my case it has already been 5weeks


----------



## J and J

Hello Seniors,

Bothering you, as somebody might have come across such a situation ......
Had applied for the Advisory from Vetassess, for the occupation of 133111[(CPM), have my own consultancy in Construction management and design], and got a bit difficult response......

In the reply, it doubts my personal Time being spent in Design tasks (although, Ive' submitted with them an "Organisational chart", as well as "roles and responsibilities", mentioning my role as CPM), so How can I prove my claims....

Secondly, it mentions that providing Registration nos. with some Govt. authorities or Accreditation agency shall support your claim, whereas, Here in India, we don't require any Regn. with any Govt agency for a Consultancy firm (have submitted an undertaking by my CA regarding this, already)...... neither do we have any CPM Accreditation Organisation here. 

Thirdly, they opine that Management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to Project builder occupation.....


So out of ideas about "How to go about it" ? 

Please enlighten !

Here's the exact script in the Conclusion Section by them :

"Many of the tasks listed above may be somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation, however, it is noted on the company website, that -(name of my Firm), provides a range of services including: construction management, architecture and interior design. A skill assessment in this instance would involve an analysis of the proportion of time generally devoted to the performance of activities that are focused on construction project management as opposed to architectural services or interior design. Time spent providing purely architectural or interior design services is not able to be positively assessed against the occupation of Construction Project Manager. Additionally, please note the management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to the tasks listed for the occupation of Project Builder than Construction Project Manager."

Any insights by Seniors ? 

Kindly help me decipher the Outcome, shall be Obliged ( with a Capital O)......


----------



## sk804

J and J said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Bothering you, as somebody might have come across such a situation ......
> Had applied for the Advisory from Vetassess, for the occupation of 133111[(CPM), have my own consultancy in Construction management and design], and got a bit difficult response......
> 
> In the reply, it doubts my personal Time being spent in Design tasks (although, Ive' submitted with them an "Organisational chart", as well as "roles and responsibilities", mentioning my role as CPM), so How can I prove my claims....
> 
> Secondly, it mentions that providing Registration nos. with some Govt. authorities or Accreditation agency shall support your claim, whereas, Here in India, we don't require any Regn. with any Govt agency for a Consultancy firm (have submitted an undertaking by my CA regarding this, already)...... neither do we have any CPM Accreditation Organisation here.
> 
> Thirdly, they opine that Management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to Project builder occupation.....
> 
> So out of ideas about "How to go about it" ?
> 
> Please enlighten !
> 
> Here's the exact script in the Conclusion Section by them :
> 
> "Many of the tasks listed above may be somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation, however, it is noted on the company website, that -(name of my Firm), provides a range of services including: construction management, architecture and interior design. A skill assessment in this instance would involve an analysis of the proportion of time generally devoted to the performance of activities that are focused on construction project management as opposed to architectural services or interior design. Time spent providing purely architectural or interior design services is not able to be positively assessed against the occupation of Construction Project Manager. Additionally, please note the management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to the tasks listed for the occupation of Project Builder than Construction Project Manager."
> 
> Any insights by Seniors ?
> 
> Kindly help me decipher the Outcome, shall be Obliged ( with a Capital O)......


Firstly, proving your role and responsibilities is always tough when it falls under dual occupation code. So choose wisely. 

Secondly, I am not sure but their is local corporation gives licence for "structural designer" can this be helpful in your case?

Thirdly, I would suggest to find the difference between these two and select the occupation code accordingly.


----------



## cd93419

It would be great if someone share the link of this fracker.

Thx Andy




andreyx108b said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, Any idea from general trend that after providing requested information, CO takes how much time ? Will it start from zero to check all docs and verification or continue with that document ? My case is of January month so, it's little bit tensed with slow progress.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest using CO contact estimate on the tracker.
Click to expand...


----------



## J and J

sk804 said:


> Firstly, proving your role and responsibilities is always tough when it falls under dual occupation code. So choose wisely.
> 
> Secondly, I am not sure but their is local corporation gives licence for "structural designer" can this be helpful in your case?
> 
> Thirdly, I would suggest to find the difference between these two and select the occupation code accordingly.



Hi sk804,

Thanks for the reply.

Yeah, trying my best to comprehend the situation......., btw, Structure designer regn won't abut my case.

Thanks, anyways......and best wishes for all you pursuits


----------



## prady2016

*Need information on partner skills for 189/190 visa*

Hi Friends,

I have a IELTS score of 6.5 with 6 and above in all modules. I am a software engineer with more than 11 years of experience with Master degree. My partner is working as a lecturer and she has scored in IELTS score of 6 with 6 in all modules. Can somebody tell whether i can get 5 points due to my partner's competent English eventhough my partner is in a different occupation ?


----------



## J and J

prady2016 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a IELTS score of 6.5 with 6 and above in all modules. I am a software engineer with more than 11 years of experience with Master degree. My partner is working as a lecturer and she has scored in IELTS score of 6 with 6 in all modules. Can somebody tell whether i can get 5 points due to my partner's competent English eventhough my partner is in a different occupation ?


Hi prady2016,

Well, its the positive Skill Assessment, with the Occupation of spouse on the same List(SOL or CSOL), which shall entitle you to claim points for Spouse.

Regards


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

How are you all. My restlesness still continues as i await to hear anything from the CO. What is the latest news i get to hear. 

That they are on strike till 7th April? Is it true? I am just crossing 9 weeks now and nothing yet heard from DIBP nor case officer allotted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends, How are you all. My restlesness still continues as i await to hear anything from the CO. What is the latest news i get to hear. That they are on strike till 7th April? Is it true? I am just crossing 9 weeks now and nothing yet heard from DIBP nor case officer allotted. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should not be as far as we know.


----------



## laljeemeh

umairyc said:


> Can someone please confirm if im still at the risk of the yearly quota running out. I have read about delay emails on various threads and im not sure if that applies to you even if you have been allocated a CO. Im really stressed about this, some confirmation on this shall be really helpful. Thanks.


Hi umairyc,

We are in the same boat ,in my case too CO contacted me for extra information on 3rd March 2016which i have provided them on 20th March 2016,but after that there is no repsonse form CO.

Did your CO contacted you ?? or Did you get the Grant ??


----------



## danielm

laljeemeh said:


> Hi umairyc,
> 
> We are in the same boat ,in my case too CO contacted me for extra information which i have provided them on 20th March 2016,but after that there is no repsonse form CO.
> 
> Did your CO contacted you ?? or Did you get the Grant ??



In my case also requested the documents and was submitted on 15th March and yet no reply or grant . Pls post if anyone of you get grant this week .


----------



## jaymin

laljeemeh said:


> Hi umairyc,
> 
> We are in the same boat ,in my case too CO contacted me for extra information on 3rd March 2016which i have provided them on 20th March 2016,but after that there is no repsonse form CO.
> 
> Did your CO contacted you ?? or Did you get the Grant ??



Even in my case Co ask additional doc on 22fe and I have provided them on 26feb still I have not heard anything from them. Any reason for that much late


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> How are you all. My restlesness still continues as i await to hear anything from the CO. What is the latest news i get to hear.
> 
> That they are on strike till 7th April? Is it true? I am just crossing 9 weeks now and nothing yet heard from DIBP nor case officer allotted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't read or heard anything in the local news here. Where did you heard that?


----------



## cd93419

My case is also same where CO asked for document on 25th Feb and I uploaded on 22 March.

Now I am awaiting for further reply or approval from CO side.



jaymin said:


> laljeemeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi umairyc,
> 
> We are in the same boat ,in my case too CO contacted me for extra information on 3rd March 2016which i have provided them on 20th March 2016,but after that there is no repsonse form CO.
> 
> Did your CO contacted you ?? or Did you get the Grant ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even in my case Co ask additional doc on 22fe and I have provided them on 26feb still I have not heard anything from them. Any reason for that much late
Click to expand...


----------



## Qn2016

Hi seniors,
I submitted on 8 Jan and CO was allocated on 4th Feb asking some additional documents which I provided right after that. Since then I have been waiting for nearly 8 weeks now but no response. I have tried to contact IDBP on 131881 and options 1/1/2/1/1 but cannot connect to them. It is almost nearly 3 months onshore application. Anyone here on the same boat waiting since January?


----------



## jaymin

Qn2016 said:


> Hi seniors,
> I submitted on 8 Jan and CO was allocated on 4th Feb asking some additional documents which I provided right after that. Since then I have been waiting for nearly 8 weeks now but no response. I have tried to contact IDBP on 131881 and options 1/1/2/1/1 but cannot connect to them. It is almost nearly 3 months onshore application. Anyone here on the same boat waiting since January?


There are many of them including me


----------



## cd93419

It may possible that quota is abou to over and they might have more applications so they will process it for best applicants who have highest points and 60 points will be in waiting queue.

Again it's a black box for us where no email communication, no acknowledgement and no option left other than wait..wait and wait ?

Even there is no update of approval or co contact posts since last so many days on this forum.



jaymin said:


> Qn2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi seniors,
> I submitted on 8 Jan and CO was allocated on 4th Feb asking some additional documents which I provided right after that. Since then I have been waiting for nearly 8 weeks now but no response. I have tried to contact IDBP on 131881 and options 1/1/2/1/1 but cannot connect to them. It is almost nearly 3 months onshore application. Anyone here on the same boat waiting since January?
> 
> 
> 
> There are many of them including me
Click to expand...


----------



## skynet16

cd93419 said:


> It may possible that quota is abou to over and they might have more applications so they will process it for best applicants who have highest points and 60 points will be in waiting queue.
> 
> Again it's a black box for us where no email communication, no acknowledgement and no option left other than wait..wait and wait ?
> 
> Even there is no update of approval or co contact posts since last so many days on this forum.


Maybe some will not like it when I say this, but it's a ****all(please excuse my french) system in terms of communications and updates. May be it's better than other countries but to me it's still not good enough. Lot of people are on the edge having put their savings and times on it. I would request all to give your feedbacks on the DIBP's complaint and feedback site. It will surely help the future applicants.


----------



## cd93419

Agree with you but it's not advisable.

Anyone got approval in last 1 week?




skynet16 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It may possible that quota is abou to over and they might have more applications so they will process it for best applicants who have highest points and 60 points will be in waiting queue.
> 
> Again it's a black box for us where no email communication, no acknowledgement and no option left other than wait..wait and wait ?
> 
> Even there is no update of approval or co contact posts since last so many days on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some will not like it when I say this, but it's a ****all(please excuse my french) system in terms of communications and updates. May be it's better than other countries but to me it's still not good enough. Lot of people are on the edge having put their savings and times on it. I would request all to give your feedbacks on the DIBP's complaint and feedback site. It will surely help the future applicants.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> It may possible that quota is abou to over and they might have more applications so they will process it for best applicants who have highest points and 60 points will be in waiting queue.
> 
> Again it's a black box for us where no email communication, no acknowledgement and no option left other than wait..wait and wait ?
> 
> Even there is no update of approval or co contact posts since last so many days on this forum.



I don't think so, because Co has been allocated to even 60 point people. It means they already started to process application now in middle of that they don't stop process


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

laljeemeh said:


> Hi umairyc,
> 
> We are in the same boat ,in my case too CO contacted me for extra information on 3rd March 2016which i have provided them on 20th March 2016,but after that there is no repsonse form CO.
> 
> Did your CO contacted you ?? or Did you get the Grant ??


Are you onshore? Did you get bridging visa?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Lodged my visa today. Hopefully by the time CO is allocated to my case, i will have all my documents uploaded. 

I will also upload polio vaccination certificate just in case.


----------



## andreyx108b

Attentionseeker said:


> Lodged my visa today. Hopefully by the time CO is allocated to my case, i will have all my documents uploaded. I will also upload polio vaccination certificate just in case.


Good luck!


----------



## Julie2004

*Urgent query regarding document notarization*

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply for Visa 190. I've a basic question about ACS evaluation. I need to get my documents notarized. I've worked for few years in India and currently working in the US for around a year. I already have my educational and India work experience notarized on stamp paper from India. However, for US work experience and current reference letters, I need to get notarization here in the US but they don't have stamp paper concept. It's notarized on plain paper I believe. Is it fine to have some of my documents notarized in Indian stamp paper whereas latest documents notarized in US style notarization? Won't it cause any problem while they evaluate at ACS? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi julie. There should be no problem if there is no stamp paper in USA. I did the same in Singapore.In singapore i typed my written declaration and responsibilities on A4 page, taken print out and got notorised by lawyer agency. They put their rubber stamp only. Remaining for India experience , i used indian stamp papers. But my skill agency was TRA. I think for ACS also should not be an issue. Last month i already got 190 PR visa.


----------



## laljeemeh

hi,

yes i am at onshore and got the bridging visa the day i paid the visa fee


----------



## Qn2016

Hi guys,
After my post, I tried to call DIBP again and the automatic machine says due to high demands, they cannot receive any call. Lucky me, in the afternoon, I got the email asking to pay the 2nd VAC for my partner. 
I guess it is because of high applications, the process is slow, not because of high points. Mine is almost nearly three months. So waiting patiently may be what we need to do now.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Qn2016 said:


> Hi guys,
> After my post, I tried to call DIBP again and the automatic machine says due to high demands, they cannot receive any call. Lucky me, in the afternoon, I got the email asking to pay the 2nd VAC for my partner.
> I guess it is because of high applications, the process is slow, not because of high points. Mine is almost nearly three months. So waiting patiently may be what we need to do now.


Hii plz tell me how much does the 2nd vac costs??I have letter from both school and Uni for my spouse that she was taught in English..will they accept it or not??


----------



## Qn2016

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii plz tell me how much does the 2nd vac costs??I have letter from both school and Uni for my spouse that she was taught in English..will they accept it or not??


Hi,
I am not sure about English evidence for your spouse. The VAC is 4,885.


----------



## jaymin

Qn2016 said:


> Hi guys,
> After my post, I tried to call DIBP again and the automatic machine says due to high demands, they cannot receive any call. Lucky me, in the afternoon, I got the email asking to pay the 2nd VAC for my partner.
> I guess it is because of high applications, the process is slow, not because of high points. Mine is almost nearly three months. So waiting patiently may be what we need to do now.


Hi, good to hear that at least u have received any communication from them. In my case I have to pay 2nd vac for my wife. It has already been 6weeks since I have provided t requested doc and also inform them that I am agree to pay 2nd vac. I don't know when I will get their email to pay 2nd vac


----------



## SOURABH.C

Qn2016 said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii plz tell me how much does the 2nd vac costs??I have letter from both school and Uni for my spouse that she was taught in English..will they accept it or not??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I am not sure about English evidence for your spouse. The VAC is 4,885.
Click to expand...

That's 4885 aud right?? It's a hefty amount..didn't you guys gave PTE a go?


----------



## Julie2004

80.pawan said:


> Hi julie. There should be no problem if there is no stamp paper in USA. I did the same in Singapore.In singapore i typed my written declaration and responsibilities on A4 page, taken print out and got notorised by lawyer agency. They put their rubber stamp only. Remaining for India experience , i used indian stamp papers. But my skill agency was TRA. I think for ACS also should not be an issue. Last month i already got 190 PR visa.


Thank you so much for the information Pawan and congratulations on your PR.


----------



## expatabhi

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my EOI for Visa #190 under 261314 - Software Tester. I am planning to apply for Victoria state sponsership. Could you please suggest if a cover letter is required along with CV?


----------



## 2BAUSSIE

Hi ALL,

I got grant on Holi (24 March) visa applied on 18 feb,CO contact for medicals on 15 march,medical done on 18 March.

Thanks all & hope you all get grant soon,cheers.

*(SLOW AND STEADY WIN THE RACE)*


----------



## vikaschandra

2BAUSSIE said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I got grant on Holi (24 March) visa applied on 18 feb,CO contact for medicals on 15 march,medical done on 18 March.
> 
> Thanks all & hope you all get grant soon,cheers.
> 
> *(SLOW AND STEADY WIN THE RACE)*


Congratulations.


----------



## andreyx108b

2BAUSSIE said:


> Hi ALL, I got grant on Holi (24 March) visa applied on 18 feb,CO contact for medicals on 15 march,medical done on 18 March. Thanks all & hope you all get grant soon,cheers. (SLOW AND STEADY WIN THE RACE)


Congrats!


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Congrates


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

I called up DIBP today, a lady today told me that my visa application is looked by a team of case officers and when i asked for a case officer's name and e-mail id, she said she cannot provide it as it is a team of CO working on the case and as currently no documets are required, so no mail has come to me.

Is this normal to hear? Why would they not give CO's details?
Can anyone please shed a light on this.

I am worried my visa application is not complex and they are very well to get the same assessed in 3 months timeline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends, I called up DIBP today, a lady today told me that my visa application is looked by a team of case officers and when i asked for a case officer's name and e-mail id, she said she cannot provide it as it is a team of CO working on the case and as currently no documets are required, so no mail has come to me. Is this normal to hear? Why would they not give CO's details? Can anyone please shed a light on this. I am worried my visa application is not complex and they are very well to get the same assessed in 3 months timeline. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is normal.
If everyone would have access to CO - then CO would not have time to work, they will just respond to non-stop calls.


----------



## jaymin

2BAUSSIE said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> I got grant on Holi (24 March) visa applied on 18 feb,CO contact for medicals on 15 march,medical done on 18 March.
> 
> Thanks all & hope you all get grant soon,cheers.
> 
> *(SLOW AND STEADY WIN THE RACE)*


Which team has processed your application, GSM adelaide or brisbane?


----------



## cd93419

Usually they don't provide the details due to confidential information but of they say they are working on it means now when they come to you mostly all docs. Are verified and direct ask for payment. Hopefully your payment will turn the situation in direct grant.

I assume that in some cases they don't verify all docs and background check. If anything is missing than they ask for it and put the case on hold.

Once you submit the info. Than they start with all docs and there might be a chance of diff case officer working on it.

I believe they should have process oriented and IT enabled system which helps to process the case with all comments by each case officer so if CO is changed next person will pick up the case from that point and have over-all idea about the case.

So, don't worry. Soon they will send you payment link.



andreyx108b said:


> gaudit24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey friends, I called up DIBP today, a lady today told me that my visa application is looked by a team of case officers and when i asked for a case officer's name and e-mail id, she said she cannot provide it as it is a team of CO working on the case and as currently no documets are required, so no mail has come to me. Is this normal to hear? Why would they not give CO's details? Can anyone please shed a light on this. I am worried my visa application is not complex and they are very well to get the same assessed in 3 months timeline. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It is normal.
> If everyone would have access to CO - then CO would not have time to work, they will just respond to non-stop calls.
Click to expand...


----------



## yuechenjiang

Hi everyone

Can anyone help me with my question? I am currently holding a bridging A visa which was granted after lodging my 187 visa. Today my migration agency loged a 190 visa for me. They have received the confirmation letter of lodgement, however; they didn't receive a new bridging A. I want to withdrew my 187 visa but I am a bit worry now because there is no new BVA for me. My question is will I receive a new BVA soon or I have to withdrew the 187 visa first then the immigraton will issue me a new BVA? Thank you so much.

Regards


----------



## ssahoo3

Hi Folks,

CO ( Adelaide GSM ) mentioned No further documents required 3-4 weeks before. How many days it is going take to get the grant after this ? Waiting....

Thanks.


----------



## cd93419

I have the same question and Andrey had suggested to check in some tracker sheet.

I don't have that link but you can share me.




ssahoo3 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> CO ( Adelaide GSM ) mentioned No further documents required 3-4 weeks before. How many days it is going take to get the grant after this ? Waiting....
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

cd93419 said:


> I have the same question and Andrey had suggested to check in some tracker sheet. I don't have that link but you can share me.


You can check myimmitracker or in my signature


----------



## umairyc

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can anyone help me with my question? I am currently holding a bridging A visa which was granted after lodging my 187 visa. Today my migration agency loged a 190 visa for me. They have received the confirmation letter of lodgement, however; they didn't receive a new bridging A. I want to withdrew my 187 visa but I am a bit worry now because there is no new BVA for me. My question is will I receive a new BVA soon or I have to withdrew the 187 visa first then the immigraton will issue me a new BVA? Thank you so much.
> 
> Regards


You need to call the immigration and ask them to issue a bridging visa against your 190 application first and then withdraw your 187 by uploading form 1446 to your 187 immi account. When your withdrawal is approved it will take 28 days for your 187 bridging visa to be deactivated and then your 190 bridging will get activated automatically.


----------



## yuechenjiang

Hi 

Thanks a lot. I believe I will get a BVC for my 190 visa, I will withdrew my 187 visa as soon as I receive my BVC. So as you say the BVC won't get activated until 28 days after withdrewing the 187 visa right?


----------



## ssahoo3

cd93419 said:


> I have the same question and Andrey had suggested to check in some tracker sheet.
> 
> I don't have that link but you can share me.


Can you let me know what was your waiting time after 'No further Docs required' .So that I can have better understanding of time period takes to get visa granted. I have checked Myimmitracker, but was not able to find anyone with no further doc required for 190-SA (261312).

Thanks


----------



## 2BAUSSIE

jaymin said:


> Which team has processed your application, GSM adelaide or brisbane?


*GSM adelaide ,they are very quick i guess within 5 weeks they finalised & grant PR.
(I APPLIED 18 FEB 2016 & GOT GRANT ON 24 MARCH 2016)*lane:


I am 100% sure that all genuine cases will get their grant soon,just have patience & think positive.


----------



## cd93419

I am awaiting for visa approval. I lodged visa in Jan and CO mailed me in Feb. I hv uploaded the doc in March.





ssahoo3 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question and Andrey had suggested to check in some tracker sheet.
> 
> I don't have that link but you can share me.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you let me know what was your waiting time after 'No further Docs required' .So that I can have better understanding of time period takes to get visa granted. I have checked Myimmitracker, but was not able to find anyone with no further doc required for 190-SA (261312).
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> I am awaiting for visa approval. I lodged visa in Jan and CO mailed me in Feb. I hv uploaded the doc in March.


I m the same boat


----------



## umairyc

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks a lot. I believe I will get a BVC for my 190 visa, I will withdrew my 187 visa as soon as I receive my BVC. So as you say the BVC won't get activated until 28 days after withdrewing the 187 visa right?


Its 28 days after your withdrawal is approved and not since you upload the form... Its always safe to have the other bridging visa in hand before withdawing an application. And also if you dont get an approval email for your withdrawal within a couple of weeks, make sure you call and ask them, because in my case I had uploaded the form and they hadnt seen it on their system for a month for some reason. But when I called them they approved the withdrawal on the same day. 

PS. just google form 1446 and you'll get the pdf.


----------



## ssahoo3

2BAUSSIE said:


> *GSM adelaide ,they are very quick i guess within 5 weeks they finalised & grant PR.
> (I APPLIED 18 FEB 2016 & GOT GRANT ON 24 MARCH 2016)*lane:
> 
> 
> I am 100% sure that all genuine cases will get their grant soon,just have patience & think positive.


Hi,

Can you please let me know, whether you had Direct Grant or you received a mail stating 'No further Docs Require' then after few days got the grant. I have also lodged visa (190-SA) on feb18 with 60 points and yet to receive the grant. My case is as well genuine. Please share your Visa processing time periods.

Thanks.


----------



## jaymin

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know, whether you had Direct Grant or you received a mail stating 'No further Docs Require' then after few days got the grant. I have also lodged visa (190-SA) on feb18 with 60 points and yet to receive the grant. My case is as well genuine. Please share your Visa processing time periods.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Even in my case I team dont GSM adelaide and I have lodged file on 24jan, their requeste completed completed on 26feb yet . Have not received any reply from them so it means it depends on them when they take our case in hand


----------



## Tinkerbell1

i received invite to apply for 190 visa, i havent lodged the visa application yet, please tell me how can i get my medicals done before lodging visa?


----------



## varun86

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i received invite to apply for 190 visa, i havent lodged the visa application yet, please tell me how can i get my medicals done before lodging visa?


Any particular reason you are waiting? You can comfortably get your medicals done after you lodge your application. You need to go and get your HAP ID generated after that. From the trends, it looks like it takes at least 20-30 days for CO allocation. That's more than enough time to get your medicals done.

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## eeetapu

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i received invite to apply for 190 visa, i havent lodged the visa application yet, please tell me how can i get my medicals done before lodging visa?


Through eMedical you can get your medical done before lodging visa.

Check in DIBP website: Arranging a health examination


----------



## cd93419

Guys any update of approvals or CO contacts for Jan. Applicants?

Pls update so others can get ideas.

Thx in advance ?


----------



## 2BAUSSIE

*CO sent email for medicals on 15 march & medicals done on 18 march and grant on 24 march (VISA LODGEMENT DATE IS 18 FEB 2016).lane: 
*


ssahoo3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know, whether you had Direct Grant or you received a mail stating 'No further Docs Require' then after few days got the grant. I have also lodged visa (190-SA) on feb18 with 60 points and yet to receive the grant. My case is as well genuine. Please share your Visa processing time periods.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## shahzadkasi

*190 Estimate Time*

ANZCo CODE 261312 Developer Programmer
Point 55+5
Experience 12 years
EOI submitted 19/11/2015

What is the expected time to receive invitation ?


----------



## yuechenjiang

umairyc said:


> Its 28 days after your withdrawal is approved and not since you upload the form... Its always safe to have the other bridging visa in hand before withdawing an application. And also if you dont get an approval email for your withdrawal within a couple of weeks, make sure you call and ask them, because in my case I had uploaded the form and they hadnt seen it on their system for a month for some reason. But when I called them they approved the withdrawal on the same day.
> 
> PS. just google form 1446 and you'll get the pdf.


Hi

Thanks for sharing this. You are absolutely right, I got my BVC today and withdrew the 187 visa after receiving the BVC. Now I'm just waiting for the direct grant for my 190! Fingers cross


----------



## maxngo

Hey guys

My agent applied for police check AFP on 8th march and so far its been more than 3 weeks, and they havent received it.

Is this strange?

I want to follow up with them, but i am afraid i will annoy them.

What you guys think ?


----------



## manc0108

Maxngo,

Even I didnt receive it, its been more than a month. You can email to AFP team and can ask your status. You can also request them to reissue a copy of it.


----------



## maxngo

manc0108 said:


> Maxngo,
> 
> Even I didnt receive it, its been more than a month. You can email to AFP team and can ask your status. You can also request them to reissue a copy of it.



Wow. Same boat. So did you email to them? I just sent them an email asking for status update. Hopefully they do respond to emails quickly

Thanks and cheers


----------



## SH1707

maxngo said:


> Wow. Same boat. So did you email to them? I just sent them an email asking for status update. Hopefully they do respond to emails quickly
> 
> Thanks and cheers


I got mine sent overseas and it took over 6 weeks. I also had a copy sent to a local address since it was taking too long and that too came through in 2 weeks time so timelines vary quite bit. They are very helpful on the phone and email though.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

I have updated my EOI today with 65 points with below details.

EOI Update- 31/03/2016
PTE: proficient
ACS- Positive
ICT- Systems Analyst - 261112

I have below questions- 
1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result?
2. When I need to send my PTE score to Authority?
3. When I can expect progress in this application.?

Abhishek


----------



## kawal_547

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI today with 65 points with below details.
> 
> EOI Update- 31/03/2016
> PTE: proficient
> ACS- Positive
> ICT- Systems Analyst - 261112
> 
> I have below questions-
> 1. Registration ID is the test reference number on PTE result?
> 2. When I need to send my PTE score to Authority?
> 3. When I can expect progress in this application.?
> 
> Abhishek


Progress in EOI?

There is no progress bar in EOI

It's the final outcome as invite.

With 65 pointers. I guess/Assume u should get an invite in April itself for sure.

EOI is computer based, no human intervention.

PTE score will be asked by the CO post the visa lodgement and will be most probably asked to be sent directly via the website.


----------



## Abhishu

kawal_547 said:


> Progress in EOI?
> 
> There is no progress bar in EOI
> 
> It's the final outcome as invite.
> 
> With 65 pointers. I guess/Assume u should get an invite in April itself for sure.
> 
> EOI is computer based, no human intervention.
> 
> PTE score will be asked by the CO post the visa lodgement and will be most probably asked to be sent directly via the website.


Thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Quick question guys how do we sign off form 80,, do we have to take print of the form sign it by pen and then scan and submitt it or do we sign it electronically? apparently i cant seem to write anything in the sign box at the end


----------



## jaymin

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Quick question guys how do we sign off form 80,, do we have to take print of the form sign it by pen and then scan and submitt it or do we sign it electronically? apparently i cant seem to write anything in the sign box at the end


Take print out sign it and scan it...I did the same


----------



## Tinkerbell1

jaymin said:


> Take print out sign it and scan it...I did the same


so i take print of all 18 pages of the form and then scan it back??


----------



## jaymin

Tinkerbell1 said:


> so i take print of all 18 pages of the form and then scan it back??


Yes.


----------



## umairyc

Has anyone received their grants this week?


----------



## andreyx108b

umairyc said:


> Has anyone received their grants this week?


Check myimmitracker


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> so i take print of all 18 pages of the form and then scan it back??


Or you can just print and scan the signature page and replace it with the unsigned page.


----------



## satvar

Hi All - I am preparing documents for my 190 visa. I received NSW approval and subsequently invitation e-mail from SkillSelect. I have all the documents with me now except (PCC and Medical). Can someone help me whether the list covers all the required documents or am I missing something. Also, If I need to upload some document in future, can I do so or I have to upload all the documents as soon as I pay the fee (i.e multiple time login and and upload is available)?

Thanks for your support

-----
Biographical pages of the current passport
Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)*
Evidence of the name change
*birth registration/Passport
Character requirements - PCC
Age / Passport
English Language Eligibility
Skilled Employement - Recent Promotion
Offer Letter
Exp Certificate
Stat. Declration
Payslip
Form 16
Bank Stmt
Assessment Letter - ICAA
Qualification - Transcripts/Degree
SSLC - School
HSLC - School
B.Com
MFC
ICMAI
CIMA
Assessment Letter - ICAA
Form 80
Form 1193
Form 1221


----------



## sk804

satvar said:


> Hi All - I am preparing documents for my 190 visa. I received NSW approval and subsequently invitation e-mail from SkillSelect. I have all the documents with me now except (PCC and Medical). Can someone help me whether the list covers all the required documents or am I missing something. Also, If I need to upload some document in future, can I do so or I have to upload all the documents as soon as I pay the fee (i.e multiple time login and and upload is available)?
> 
> Thanks for your support
> 
> -----
> Biographical pages of the current passport
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)*
> Evidence of the name change
> *birth registration/Passport
> Character requirements - PCC
> Age / Passport
> English Language Eligibility
> Skilled Employement - Recent Promotion
> Offer Letter
> Exp Certificate
> Stat. Declration
> Payslip
> Form 16
> Bank Stmt
> Assessment Letter - ICAA
> Qualification - Transcripts/Degree
> SSLC - School
> HSLC - School
> B.Com
> MFC
> ICMAI
> CIMA
> Assessment Letter - ICAA
> Form 80
> Form 1193
> Form 1221


Lodge the application ASAP.
You can do the multiple login and upload.

After that you can upload medical and PCC (both timing is dependent on your location in country,if you are in India ) 15- 20 days are enough to finish these before CO is allocated to you.


----------



## satvar

sk804 said:


> Lodge the application ASAP.
> You can do the multiple login and upload.
> 
> After that you can upload medical and PCC (both timing is dependent on your location in country,if you are in India ) 15- 20 days are enough to finish these before CO is allocated to you.


Thank you so much.... Much appreciated


----------



## Attentionseeker

umairyc said:


> Has anyone received their grants this week?


Hi Umair. I have a question regarding polio certificate. I have a polio certificate from last year but it is more than 1 year old. Do you think it'd be a bad idea to upload that certificate? I assume the whole purpose of the certificate is to make sure that I have been vaccinated before arriving in Australia. I am thinking that certificate should serve the purpose but then I don't want to delay my process. 

May I ask where did you get your certificate in Australia? I'm in Sydney btw.


----------



## cd93419

Guys, some of the DIBP staff is involved in strike and you can see the detailed info. From this link.


https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/travellers-clients.aspx

So this could be the reason of delaying our applications.


----------



## Alexism

cd93419 said:


> Guys, some of the DIBP staff is involved in strike and you can see the detailed info. From this link.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/travellers-clients.aspx
> 
> So this could be the reason of delaying our applications.


oh dear, they have a strike plan until 12 April, so very little to no hope for grant in the next 2 weeks . I wish it's only a joke on April fools' day.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Guys, some of the DIBP staff is involved in strike and you can see the detailed info. From this link.
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/travellers-clients.aspx
> 
> So this could be the reason of delaying our applications.


I think as per online news just immigration officer at airport are on strike?


----------



## Alexism

"We are also ensuring appropriate contingencies are in place for visa and citizenship services." 
I suppose the visa process is also affected, hopefully its tiny in scale.


----------



## jaymin

Alexism said:


> "We are also ensuring appropriate contingencies are in place for visa and citizenship services."
> I suppose the visa process is also affected, hopefully its tiny in scale.


If this strike has been affecting visa application also, then I wish I will get over soon.


----------



## gaudit24

Friends,

Today i have clocked 70 days (Visa lodged on 22nd January, 2016) of the visa application lodgement.

Till date, no assignment of a CO and also no change in the status of the visa application. However, when I called DIBP office few days back, received a kind response, that my visa application has been received by a team of CO and as no further documents were required, they have still not contacted me again.

I am impatiently but patiently waiting for the Direct Grant or atleast a CO allocation. This wait is running nerves in my head.

However, 1 key question i had, the website mentions that a complete application (which has Form 80, 1221, medicals, pcc etc.) are processed within 3 months of the visa lodgement date.

Considering the above, is it a possibility that i should hear something by 23rd April (Completing exact 90 days) from DIBP? Are there have been cases where an application has not heard for say 6 months and then he must have heard something?

I keep a watch on the immitracker, but what i see is that those who have been allocated a CO, has the possibility of delay grants for nearly 1 year and above, but those applications where no CO is allocated, the maximum timeline for a grant has been between 70 to 90 days.

I am asking, because I have a new job which i can take but can't decide whether to take it or not, and seeing that already i am near to 90 days, should i wait. I don't want to give an additional information again by filling up a form and unnecessary delay the process of my visa applied.

Really confused at this stage and don't know when the "Good golden day" will come and I will outburst myself with a VISA granted e-mail.


----------



## shabdullah

If you have not spent 28 days in Pakistan since the last polio vaccination, then to my knowledge, it should be considered valid

The panel physician who did our health assessment also told us the same. Therefore, I have submitted the polio certificate which is 18 months old. I have also got CO contact and the checklist didn't include Polio Certificate.


Following is the message we see when logged into ImmiAccount

EVIDENCE OF POLIO VACCINATION
Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application.





Attentionseeker said:


> Hi Umair. I have a question regarding polio certificate. I have a polio certificate from last year but it is more than 1 year old. Do you think it'd be a bad idea to upload that certificate? I assume the whole purpose of the certificate is to make sure that I have been vaccinated before arriving in Australia. I am thinking that certificate should serve the purpose but then I don't want to delay my process.
> 
> May I ask where did you get your certificate in Australia? I'm in Sydney btw.


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Today i have clocked 70 days (Visa lodged on 22nd January, 2016) of the visa application lodgement.
> 
> Till date, no assignment of a CO and also no change in the status of the visa application. However, when I called DIBP office few days back, received a kind response, that my visa application has been received by a team of CO and as no further documents were required, they have still not contacted me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am impatiently but patiently waiting for the Direct Grant or atleast a CO allocation. This wait is running nerves in my head.
> 
> However, 1 key question i had, the website mentions that a complete application (which has Form 80, 1221, medicals, pcc etc.) are processed within 3 months of the visa lodgement date.
> 
> Considering the above, is it a possibility that i should hear something by 23rd April (Completing exact 90 days) from DIBP? Are there have been cases where an application has not heard for say 6 months and then he must have heard something?
> 
> I keep a watch on the immitracker, but what i see is that those who have been allocated a CO, has the possibility of delay grants for nearly 1 year and above, but those applications where no CO is allocated, the maximum timeline for a grant has been between 70 to 90 days.
> 
> I am asking, because I have a new job which i can take but can't decide whether to take it or not, and seeing that already i am near to 90 days, should i wait. I don't want to give an additional information again by filling up a form and unnecessary delay the process of my visa applied.
> 
> Really confused at this stage and don't know when the "Good golden day" will come and I will outburst myself with a VISA granted e-mail.








Hi, Even I have lodged my visa application on 24 January, Co has bee assigned on 22 Feb for pcc, request completed the 26 Feb, yet they haven't got back to me. On 24 of the month 90 days get completed. Also I have to pay 2nd vac for my wife functional english.


----------



## Attentionseeker

shabdullah said:


> If you have not spent 28 days in Pakistan since the last polio vaccination, then to my knowledge, it should be considered valid
> 
> The panel physician who did our health assessment also told us the same. Therefore, I have submitted the polio certificate which is 18 months old. I have also got CO contact and the checklist didn't include Polio Certificate.
> 
> 
> Following is the message we see when logged into ImmiAccount
> 
> EVIDENCE OF POLIO VACCINATION
> Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application.


Right. So I guess I should just upload the polio certificate I made before traveling to Sydney. It's dated sometime around Jan last year so it's 14 months old. Didn't travel back during this time I guess it should be fine. Thank you for clearing this up btw.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys do we have to write our complete education history in visa form and form 80? in my EOI i just mentioned my ACCA qualification coz thats what i got assessed from ICAA,, do we need to enter Matric, FSC details as well?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys do we have to write our complete education history in visa form and form 80? in my EOI i just mentioned my ACCA qualification coz thats what i got assessed from ICAA,, do we need to enter Matric, FSC details as well?


Yes mention everything.


----------



## rai18

I am on the same boat, applied on 23rd Jan and have not heard anything since. I am hoping for a direct grant because if they require any add info they normally request them within 3 to 9 weeks of lodgement. Lets pray that it comes soon.










gaudit24 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Today i have clocked 70 days (Visa lodged on 22nd January, 2016) of the visa application lodgement.
> 
> Till date, no assignment of a CO and also no change in the status of the visa application. However, when I called DIBP office few days back, received a kind response, that my visa application has been received by a team of CO and as no further documents were required, they have still not contacted me again.
> 
> I am impatiently but patiently waiting for the Direct Grant or atleast a CO allocation. This wait is running nerves in my head.
> 
> However, 1 key question i had, the website mentions that a complete application (which has Form 80, 1221, medicals, pcc etc.) are processed within 3 months of the visa lodgement date.
> 
> Considering the above, is it a possibility that i should hear something by 23rd April (Completing exact 90 days) from DIBP? Are there have been cases where an application has not heard for say 6 months and then he must have heard something?
> 
> I keep a watch on the immitracker, but what i see is that those who have been allocated a CO, has the possibility of delay grants for nearly 1 year and above, but those applications where no CO is allocated, the maximum timeline for a grant has been between 70 to 90 days.
> 
> I am asking, because I have a new job which i can take but can't decide whether to take it or not, and seeing that already i am near to 90 days, should i wait. I don't want to give an additional information again by filling up a form and unnecessary delay the process of my visa applied.
> 
> Really confused at this stage and don't know when the "Good golden day" will come and I will outburst myself with a VISA granted e-mail.[/QUOTE


----------



## kaktus

Hi guys,

Can't believe that I got direct grant today!!! 

Hope the Immigration isn't trying to make fun of me on April Fools' Day haha.

The following is my timeline. Hope it would be helpful to you!

18-Sep-15 EOI submitted (60+5 points from NSW sponsorship) 
29-Jan-16 Received NSW Invitation
03-Feb-16 Submitted NSW Nomination Application 
20-Feb-16 Applied AFP
22-Feb-16 Applied for overseas police clearance (from my home country)
23-Feb-16 NSW gov requested for more info, submitted on the same day
24-Feb-16 Received overseas Police Clearance Certificate
29-Feb-16 Received AFP
29-Feb-16 NSW Nomination Approval
02-Mar-16 Lodged 190 visa, uploaded all attachments (including Form 80)
16-Mar-16 Took the health exam
01-Apr-16 Direct Grant 

I checked the status on Immi account yesterday, and it was still "Application Received". Then, today I just received direct grant from GSM Adelaide team (the processing time is exactly 30 days).

So my advice is to submit all the supporting documents and take the health exam as soon as possible.

Wish you guys the best of luck in all your PR applications!!!

And hope I can find a decent job in Australia soon  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can't believe that I got direct grant today!!!
> 
> Hope the Immigration isn't trying to make fun of me on April Fools' Day haha.
> 
> The following is my timeline. Hope it would be helpful to you!
> 
> 18-Sep-15 EOI submitted (60+5 points from NSW sponsorship)
> 29-Jan-16 Received NSW Invitation
> 03-Feb-16 Submitted NSW Nomination Application
> 20-Feb-16 Applied AFP
> 22-Feb-16 Applied for overseas police clearance (from my home country)
> 23-Feb-16 NSW gov requested for more info, submitted on the same day
> 24-Feb-16 Received overseas Police Clearance Certificate
> 29-Feb-16 Received AFP
> 29-Feb-16 NSW Nomination Approval
> 02-Mar-16 Lodged 190 visa, uploaded all attachments (including Form 80)
> 16-Mar-16 Took the health exam
> 01-Apr-16 Direct Grant
> 
> I checked the status on Immi account yesterday, and it was still "Application Received". Then, today I just received direct grant from GSM Adelaide team (the processing time is exactly 30 days).
> 
> So my advice is to submit all the supporting documents and take the health exam as soon as possible.
> 
> Wish you guys the best of luck in all your PR applications!!!
> 
> And hope I can find a decent job in Australia soon  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations.


----------



## jaymin

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can't believe that I got direct grant today!!!
> 
> Hope the Immigration isn't trying to make fun of me on April Fools' Day haha.
> 
> The following is my timeline. Hope it would be helpful to you!
> 
> 18-Sep-15 EOI submitted (60+5 points from NSW sponsorship)
> 29-Jan-16 Received NSW Invitation
> 03-Feb-16 Submitted NSW Nomination Application
> 20-Feb-16 Applied AFP
> 22-Feb-16 Applied for overseas police clearance (from my home country)
> 23-Feb-16 NSW gov requested for more info, submitted on the same day
> 24-Feb-16 Received overseas Police Clearance Certificate
> 29-Feb-16 Received AFP
> 29-Feb-16 NSW Nomination Approval
> 02-Mar-16 Lodged 190 visa, uploaded all attachments (including Form 80)
> 16-Mar-16 Took the health exam
> 01-Apr-16 Direct Grant
> 
> I checked the status on Immi account yesterday, and it was still "Application Received". Then, today I just received direct grant from GSM Adelaide team (the processing time is exactly 30 days).
> 
> So my advice is to submit all the supporting documents and take the health exam as soon as possible.
> 
> Wish you guys the best of luck in all your PR applications!!!
> 
> And hope I can find a decent job in Australia soon  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Congratulation. Now I believe that they pre onshore application first to process. GSM adelaide processing my file. After Co contact on 22 Feb for additional document and those document provided right after on 26 Feb. Still I have not heard anything from them


----------



## satvar

jaymin said:


> Congratulation. Now I believe that they pre onshore application first to process. GSM adelaide processing my file. After Co contact on 22 Feb for additional document and those document provided right after on 26 Feb. Still I have not heard anything from them


After I lodge 190 visa, how can I proceed for health check up? Do I need to wait CO to provide HAP ID? I saw in DIBP website it says - If you have already lodged visa, you shop wait for CO to provide HAP ID. Using my health declaration leads for confusion and delay in processing time
Can anyone advise please


----------



## jaymin

satvar said:


> After I lodge 190 visa, how can I proceed for health check up? Do I need to wait CO to provide HAP ID? I saw in DIBP website it says - If you have already lodged visa, you shop wait for CO to provide HAP ID. Using my health declaration leads for confusion and delay in processing time
> Can anyone advise please


U can book your medical whenever after lodging visa. Just create hap id an book yo medical


----------



## satvar

jaymin said:


> U can book your medical whenever after lodging visa. Just create hap id an book yo medical


Thank You


----------



## andreyx108b

kaktus said:


> Hi guys, Can't believe that I got direct grant today!!! Hope the Immigration isn't trying to make fun of me on April Fools' Day haha. The following is my timeline. Hope it would be helpful to you! 18-Sep-15 EOI submitted (60+5 points from NSW sponsorship) 29-Jan-16 Received NSW Invitation 03-Feb-16 Submitted NSW Nomination Application 20-Feb-16 Applied AFP 22-Feb-16 Applied for overseas police clearance (from my home country) 23-Feb-16 NSW gov requested for more info, submitted on the same day 24-Feb-16 Received overseas Police Clearance Certificate 29-Feb-16 Received AFP 29-Feb-16 NSW Nomination Approval 02-Mar-16 Lodged 190 visa, uploaded all attachments (including Form 80) 16-Mar-16 Took the health exam 01-Apr-16 Direct Grant I checked the status on Immi account yesterday, and it was still "Application Received". Then, today I just received direct grant from GSM Adelaide team (the processing time is exactly 30 days). So my advice is to submit all the supporting documents and take the health exam as soon as possible. Wish you guys the best of luck in all your PR applications!!! And hope I can find a decent job in Australia soon  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats!


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!


Hi andreyx,

I have one query, is it normal that after providing requested doc to co they take 6 to 8 week to get back. As a my case it has been more than one month since I provided document.


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hi andreyx, I have one query, is it normal that after providing requested doc to co they take 6 to 8 week to get back. As a my case it has been more than one month since I provided document.


Yes, Even 12 weeks is quite normal to be honest...


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, Even 12 weeks is quite normal to be honest...


Is there any reason why they takes so much time even if provide doc ontime


----------



## manc0108

Hi,

Anyone here received call from CO directly or from Australian Consulate?

If yes, then please share set of questions they asked. Thanks.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Hi everyone. I have a question regarding medicals. I had my medical yesterday and today on my immi account it says "health clearance provided - no action required". Does that mean everything is good as far as medical is concerned?


----------



## yuechenjiang

kaktus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can't believe that I got direct grant today!!!
> 
> Hope the Immigration isn't trying to make fun of me on April Fools' Day haha.
> 
> The following is my timeline. Hope it would be helpful to you!
> 
> 18-Sep-15 EOI submitted (60+5 points from NSW sponsorship)
> 29-Jan-16 Received NSW Invitation
> 03-Feb-16 Submitted NSW Nomination Application
> 20-Feb-16 Applied AFP
> 22-Feb-16 Applied for overseas police clearance (from my home country)
> 23-Feb-16 NSW gov requested for more info, submitted on the same day
> 24-Feb-16 Received overseas Police Clearance Certificate
> 29-Feb-16 Received AFP
> 29-Feb-16 NSW Nomination Approval
> 02-Mar-16 Lodged 190 visa, uploaded all attachments (including Form 80)
> 16-Mar-16 Took the health exam
> 01-Apr-16 Direct Grant
> 
> I checked the status on Immi account yesterday, and it was still "Application Received". Then, today I just received direct grant from GSM Adelaide team (the processing time is exactly 30 days).
> 
> So my advice is to submit all the supporting documents and take the health exam as soon as possible.
> 
> Wish you guys the best of luck in all your PR applications!!!
> 
> And hope I can find a decent job in Australia soon  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi Kaktus

Congratulations! 30 days is very quick, I wish my case will be that efficient as well. May I ask what's your occupation? 

Regards
crystal


----------



## andreyx108b

Attentionseeker said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question regarding medicals. I had my medical yesterday and today on my immi account it says "health clearance provided - no action required". Does that mean everything is good as far as medical is concerned?


Yep


----------



## Attentionseeker

andreyx108b said:


> Yep


I am confused about one thing though. How come they get the result back on blood test in less than a day?


----------



## gnk90

I request you to please go through my case and enlighten me about my possibilities. Please, I need some help here.
I am a mechanical engr with 2.5 yrs of experience in quality control department of manufacturing industry. I score 55 pts (age- 30pts+ qualification- 15pts + IELTS- 10pts). My question is, what are the probabilities of obtaining an invite from NSW for a mechanical engr with proficient english skills. My next major query is, As I am working as a junior quality control engr in mechanical firm, most of the duties mentioned in ANZSCO website doesnt match with my duties. So, am I gonna obtain skill assessment positive from Engineersaustralia? Please guys I urgently need some comments on my case so that I can plan what to do next.


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

We can't really judge as to how does a CO function. Sometimes they are slow & sometimes they are fast. They have their own ways of approving as well as helding an application.

It's really difficult nowadays to know how things work.

We should keep praying that our visa are granted and may this April month keep moving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> We can't really judge as to how does a CO function. Sometimes they are slow & sometimes they are fast. They have their own ways of approving as well as helding an application.
> 
> It's really difficult nowadays to know how things work.
> 
> We should keep praying that our visa are granted and may this April month keep moving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You are right...


----------



## andreyx108b

Attentionseeker said:


> I am confused about one thing though. How come they get the result back on blood test in less than a day?


Technology i guess... my took 10 days i think )))


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends, We can't really judge as to how does a CO function. Sometimes they are slow & sometimes they are fast. They have their own ways of approving as well as helding an application. It's really difficult nowadays to know how things work. We should keep praying that our visa are granted and may this April month keep moving. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its quite obvious that they work at the same pace, only few applications are delayed
Like 10%. 

10% are super-fast

and 80% are granted within 16 weeks period.


----------



## yuechenjiang

Attentionseeker said:


> I am confused about one thing though. How come they get the result back on blood test in less than a day?


I think you don't need to worry about it too much as far as you complete the medical exam. We are in the same boat, I applied my 190 visa on 31/03/16 and my occupation is Accountant (general) as well. let's hope we will get direct grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Juleone

*heartiest congratulations and happy for u... Pray that we get ours soon... !*

heartiest congratulations and happy for u... Pray that we get ours soon... !


----------



## Attentionseeker

yuechenjiang said:


> I think you don't need to worry about it too much as far as you complete the medical exam. We are in the same boat, I applied my 190 visa on 31/03/16 and my occupation is Accountant (general) as well. let's hope we will get direct grant soon:fingerscrossed:


Fingers crossed. Hoping to get my PCC this week and then I won't have to worry about anything else hopefully. I wonder what's the criteria of sending direct grants. Not many people seem to get it.


----------



## maxngo

Blood tests take at least 2 days to show result. You should wait to directly ask CO about his satisfaction with your health results. Sometimes i heard that status on immi, does not mean a thing. Some people are still required to undergo extra tests, but lets hope thats never the case with any of us.

I applied visa 10march and hopefully this week i will get a CO.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Please let us know when the CO is assigned. I am not too sure about the status myself, it sounds too good to be true.


----------



## yuechenjiang

maxngo said:


> Blood tests take at least 2 days to show result. You should wait to directly ask CO about his satisfaction with your health results. Sometimes i heard that status on immi, does not mean a thing. Some people are still required to undergo extra tests, but lets hope thats never the case with any of us.
> 
> I applied visa 10march and hopefully this week i will get a CO.


Hope you will get a co soon. Please let us know when you are allocated to a co, so we can have a brief idea about how quick they prosess the accounting occupations. I saw some people whose occupation is accountant ( general) got delay mail on 19/03/15. Hope this year we don't need to face this situation.


----------



## jaymin

Guys any update from co?


----------



## gaudit24

jaymin said:


> Guys any update from co?




Not yet jaymin. Still awaiting to hear from them. I guess this strike might also be hurting things. 

Lets pray for a good movement by this Friday.


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Not yet jaymin. Still awaiting to hear from them. I guess this strike might also be hurting things.
> 
> Lets pray for a good movement by this Friday.


We both r in the same boat and also u applied on 22 Jan and I applied for 24 jan. Even if they r on strike, some people are getting update. Just few days before on of the onshore application granted visa.


----------



## cd93419

I am also awaiting for CO reply or further updates.

As of now strike dates are visible to 12april.



jaymin said:


> gaudit24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet jaymin. Still awaiting to hear from them. I guess this strike might also be hurting things.
> 
> Lets pray for a good movement by this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> We both r in the same boat and also u applied on 22 Jan and I applied for 24 jan. Even if they r on strike, some people are getting update. Just few days before on of the onshore application granted visa.
Click to expand...


----------



## elleb1

engineer20 said:


> If your nominated occupation is on csol list then you are only eligible to apply for visa 190 or 489. Visa 189 is only available for sol occupations.


Good day!

We are also on the process on PR application. NSW SS invitation Mar 2016. Still waiting for response. Is it advisable to undergo the medical tests before 190 invitation? We are concern if we will fail the medical. Can you share what are the tests (e.g. complete blood, etc)?


----------



## erlisa

I'm new here. And yes, i'm waiting too... and the wait is killing me...

25 Feb - Invited to Apply 190 visa (expire: 25Apr)
29 Feb - Lodge 190
9 Mar - Police clearance uploaded
11 Mar - Health details uploaded
21 Mar - CO request for Form 80 
22 Mar - Submit Form 80
<now waiting>


----------



## smsingh13

cd93419 said:


> I am also awaiting for CO reply or further updates.
> 
> As of now strike dates are visible to 12april.


Where have you read about strike ? Pls provide the link.


----------



## auseager

Crossed half century(50+days) successfully. Waiting continues...
Anybody else travelling along with me ??
No points claimed for employment too. not sure what exactly is causing the delay...


----------



## Attentionseeker

auseager said:


> Crossed half century(50+days) successfully. Waiting continues...
> Anybody else travelling along with me ??
> No points claimed for employment too. not sure what exactly is causing the delay...


Have you been contacted by CO yet?


----------



## auseager

Attentionseeker said:


> Have you been contacted by CO yet?


Got a mail saying assessment commence on 21-Mar, after that no info...


----------



## elleb1

engineer20 said:


> maybe you could add your marriage certificate to prove your relationship and her reason for change of name.


Hi! we are on the process of our PR application, current status
NSW SS invitation: March 2016

Is it ok if we undergo medical tests before invitation to have an idea of our current health conditions? We are not sure of we will pass the medical test, we have not undergone any medical exam for the past 2-3 years.

Thank you!


----------



## JayminPatel

Hi All,
i applied for 190 for NSW at 23/03/2016.
Now waiting for CO.
1.How much time it take to allocate CO and what is current month file have been granted visa?
2.i have not done health assessment,so should i wait for CO instruction for it.
3.is there any interview or call from CO ?

Thanks. 

_______________
Code : 261312 (developer programer)
Point : 60+5
visa: 190 [NSW]
invitation: 4/2/2016
Lodged:23/3/2016
PCC:20/3/2016
CO:??
MED:??
GRANT:??


----------



## maxngo

I applied visa on 10th March, and until today that I finally finished uploading documents.

My agent received AFP checks today, and they uploaded them, together with Relationship evidence.

I hope the Easter break and the strike won't affect much the progress.

I hope to have a CO by 15th April.

Oh i just want this situation to end and get pr now. I am tired of waiting.

Btw my Bridging visa A will come into effect on 26 April. Anyone has an idea if it is easy to apply Bridging visa B onshore? How long will they grant? Coz i plan to travel on 5th may. Thank you


----------



## 2015yash

Dear friends,

Please help me with the below queries while updating my EOI.

1) Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

I am looking for NSW SS. I understand that this will not affect the eligibility (as explained in the form) but will it increase the chances of the invitation or will it restrict me to a particular remote area ?? There must be some logical reason for asking this question to the client. Let's say if I put YES and get selected can my 190 visa will have the details of the locations I can work in ?
PS: I have already searched this query in this forum. Though i found few answers but they were not convincing enough.

2) Out of curiosity I again want to re confirm that in employment history I have to add all the employers and have to mark "YES" for related employment only as mentioned by ACS. I am asking this as ACS has deducted 6 years from my overall IT experience (because of my education is from non computers). Post November 2013 of IT experience is considered relevant by ACS. So post November employment is marked "YES" as related to nominated occupation and before that it will be "NO". Please correct me if my understanding is different.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> I applied visa on 10th March, and until today that I finally finished uploading documents.
> 
> My agent received AFP checks today, and they uploaded them, together with Relationship evidence.
> 
> I hope the Easter break and the strike won't affect much the progress.
> 
> I hope to have a CO by 15th April.
> 
> Oh i just want this situation to end and get pr now. I am tired of waiting.
> 
> Btw my Bridging visa A will come into effect on 26 April. Anyone has an idea if it is easy to apply Bridging visa B onshore? How long will they grant? Coz i plan to travel on 5th may. Thank you



How long did you have to wait for AFP police check? I got an email in 2 days that my checks have been finalised. But I haven't received it yet by post. Hoping to finalise all my docs by next week.


----------



## nehaa777

guys can someone please provide the link where it is mentioned about the strike?


----------



## yuechenjiang

Attentionseeker said:


> How long did you have to wait for AFP police check? I got an email in 2 days that my checks have been finalised. But I haven't received it yet by post. Hoping to finalise all my docs by next week.


I got my AFP in two days after receiving the email said its finalized, but I did it last year. I think you should received it soon, it's depend on AUS post now.


----------



## skynet16

nehaa777 said:


> guys can someone please provide the link where it is mentioned about the strike?


Not all DIBP employees are participating in the strike. Only who are union members and that too mostly Airport staff. Also the strike is not like for 24 hours.. It's 8-12 hours a day on the airports. This was told to me a person who works in DIBP here. So I am hoping the COs are working as usual.


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> Not all DIBP employees are participating in the strike. Only who are union members and that too mostly Airport staff. Also the strike is not like for 24 hours.. It's 8-12 hours a day on the airports. This was told to me a person who works in DIBP here. So I am hoping the COs are working as usual.


Sure they are, as grants are coming.


----------



## erlisa

andreyx108b said:


> Sure they are, as grants are coming.


is there any where we can see how many grants given in a week or month? 

also, any idea in what circumstances the grants are not given... heard of any so far?


----------



## andreyx108b

erlisa said:


> is there any where we can see how many grants given in a week or month? also, any idea in what circumstances the grants are not given... heard of any so far?


On myimmitracker - grants by period report.


----------



## jaymin

skynet16 said:


> Not all DIBP employees are participating in the strike. Only who are union members and that too mostly Airport staff. Also the strike is not like for 24 hours.. It's 8-12 hours a day on the airports. This was told to me a person who works in DIBP here. So I am hoping the COs are working as usual.


Thanks skynet.

I am so delighted to hear that. I was about to tell u to confirm personally as u r already in aussie. I guess GSM adelaide must be operating from south Australia correct?


----------



## skynet16

jaymin said:


> skynet16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all DIBP employees are participating in the strike. Only who are union members and that too mostly Airport staff. Also the strike is not like for 24 hours.. It's 8-12 hours a day on the airports. This was told to me a person who works in DIBP here. So I am hoping the COs are working as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skynet.
> 
> I am so delighted to hear that. I was about to tell u to confirm personally as u r already in aussie. I guess GSM adelaide must be operating from south Australia correct?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Guys I have a question

If you were me, what would you do?

I overlooked the question about my education history in EOI . I only stated Bachelor and Master related to my point claims and got invitation from NSW and DIBP. So I stated as well only Bachelor and Master in my edcation history in the application. Some people said it's ok, but others said I should update Middle and High school record. Like School name and graduation and entry date.

I assume it is not a big deal, but you know, we are all very sensitive in this period , waiting for grant. Do you think it is critical issue? or I should wait for CO contact?

What would you do if you were me?


----------



## kathak

Alhamdulillah, today my visa has been granted by DIBP. I understand the visa condition mentioned in my grant letter.

Just wondering, if I need to do any action before flying to Australia. Have some silly question - please suggest -

1. Should I fly with this grant letter along with my passport only? I assume Immicard yet to be required/asked till first entry.

2. My family members also received visa grant letters. Can I do my first entry alone or it should/must be with all my family members?

3. Did I miss anything important?


----------



## andreyx108b

kathak said:


> Alhamdulillah, today my visa has been granted by DIBP. I understand the visa condition mentioned in my grant letter. Just wondering, if I need to do any action before flying to Australia. Have some silly question - please suggest - 1. Should I fly with this grant letter along with my passport only? I assume Immicard yet to be required/asked till first entry. 2. My family members also received visa grant letters. Can I do my first entry alone or it should/must be with all my family members? 3. Did I miss anything important?


Congrats!

1. Grant letter us enough (w/o a passport you wont be allowed to board) 
2. You can do alone, but they will have to fly before their IED.


----------



## erlisa

kathak said:


> Alhamdulillah, today my visa has been granted by DIBP. I understand the visa condition mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> Just wondering, if I need to do any action before flying to Australia. Have some silly question - please suggest -
> 
> 1. Should I fly with this grant letter along with my passport only? I assume Immicard yet to be required/asked till first entry.
> 
> 2. My family members also received visa grant letters. Can I do my first entry alone or it should/must be with all my family members?
> 
> 3. Did I miss anything important?


Congrats!!!!!

I'm waiting for mine in vain... Apparently I applied around the same time as you, so I'm hoping mine is on its way sooon!

Btw, by when did the visa mention that you have to fly into Aussie?


29 Feb - Lodge 190
9 Mar - Police clearance uploaded
11 Mar - Health details uploaded
21 Mar - CO request for Form 80
22 Mar - Submit Form 80


----------



## yuechenjiang

congratulations! Enjoy your new life in AUS!

Can I ask is your co from GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## jaymin

kathak said:


> Alhamdulillah, today my visa has been granted by DIBP. I understand the visa condition mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> Just wondering, if I need to do any action before flying to Australia. Have some silly question - please suggest -
> 
> 1. Should I fly with this grant letter along with my passport only? I assume Immicard yet to be required/asked till first entry.
> 
> 2. My family members also received visa grant letters. Can I do my first entry alone or it should/must be with all my family members?
> 
> 3. Did I miss anything important?



Congratulation.


Very quick. Even in my case I have to pay 2nd , it been long time since I provided requested document they r yet . D ba to me.


----------



## erlisa

jaymin said:


> Congratulation.
> 
> 
> Very quick. Even in my case I have to pay 2nd , it been long time since I provided requested document they r yet . D ba to me.


What's the additional payment for, and how much?


----------



## jaymin

erlisa said:


> What's the additional payment for, and how much?


Even I don't know they will let u know when they contact u


----------



## cd93419

Hi Jaimin,

All docs. R provided still need to wait for a long time. Even we r unaware about the reason so it's painful.




jaymin said:


> erlisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the additional payment for, and how much?
> 
> 
> 
> Even I don't know they will let u know when they contact u
Click to expand...


----------



## engineer20

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Guys I have a question
> 
> If you were me, what would you do?
> 
> I overlooked the question about my education history in EOI . I only stated Bachelor and Master related to my point claims and got invitation from NSW and DIBP. So I stated as well only Bachelor and Master in my edcation history in the application. Some people said it's ok, but others said I should update Middle and High school record. Like School name and graduation and entry date.
> 
> I assume it is not a big deal, but you know, we are all very sensitive in this period , waiting for grant. Do you think it is critical issue? or I should wait for CO contact?
> 
> What would you do if you were me?


Bachelor and Master would be fine.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys quick question on step 15 of 190 visa form they ask "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" what period of time one has to spent outside of his usual country of residence to be considered to put here? i mean i spent 2 weeks in Dubai on holidays a few months back do i need to put that as well here??


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi all,

I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!

Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## cd93419

How come you know that CO tried to call but didn't get the response?

If your employer or company name is searchable in Google or website is there than you can ask to visit and contact HR.




MimoMKF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need ur urgent advise. If my employer contact mobile phone was written wrongly, but the landline was correct. But unfortunately, he did not answer the landline calls. So, CO used mobile No. and found the number is wrong. What should i do ?!!!!
> 
> Can i send the correct No. to CO? or i should wait his response to give my comments??!!!!!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

engineer20 said:


> Bachelor and Master would be fine.


Thank you engineer20
Always appreciated!

HAVE YOU GOT GRANTED?


----------



## jaymin

kathak said:


> Alhamdulillah, today my visa has been granted by DIBP. I understand the visa condition mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> Just wondering, if I need to do any action before flying to Australia. Have some silly question - please suggest -
> 
> 1. Should I fly with this grant letter along with my passport only? I assume Immicard yet to be required/asked till first entry.
> 
> 2. My family members also received visa grant letters. Can I do my first entry alone or it should/must be with all my family members?
> 
> 3. Did I miss anything important?


Hi, 

How did you submitted the requested document, by email or did u uploaded in immi account


----------



## maxngo

AFP applied on 8th March, processed on 30th March and got it by 4th April. Very long process.

Hopefully i will get a CO soon. Hoping for a direct grant on the spot, or at least no further docs required.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> AFP applied on 8th March, processed on 30th March and got it by 4th April. Very long process.
> 
> Hopefully i will get a CO soon. Hoping for a direct grant on the spot, or at least no further docs required.


Wow. That's such a long time. Mine is processed in 2 days. However I haven't received it yet.


----------



## auseager

Has any one got grant after getting Assessment commence mail in the month of March 2016?


----------



## ps01

Hi Guys,

I am hearing from here and there, from july 2016 onwards , rules are going to change and they are looking forward for job offer letters, is this true ?

if not what are the new rules , any1 has any idea?

-worried.


----------



## kathak

jaymin said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you submitted the requested document, by email or did u uploaded in immi account


Yes, you need to upload documents through ImmiAccount. It will faster your process.


----------



## kathak

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys quick question on step 15 of 190 visa form they ask "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" what period of time one has to spent outside of his usual country of residence to be considered to put here? i mean i spent 2 weeks in Dubai on holidays a few months back do i need to put that as well here??


I think you spent 2 weeks for business or touristic purpose. You should answer no to this question.

You will get the opportunity to declare all your international travel details.


----------



## kathak

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Guys I have a question
> 
> If you were me, what would you do?
> 
> I overlooked the question about my education history in EOI . I only stated Bachelor and Master related to my point claims and got invitation from NSW and DIBP. So I stated as well only Bachelor and Master in my edcation history in the application. Some people said it's ok, but others said I should update Middle and High school record. Like School name and graduation and entry date.
> 
> I assume it is not a big deal, but you know, we are all very sensitive in this period , waiting for grant. Do you think it is critical issue? or I should wait for CO contact?
> 
> What would you do if you were me?


Follow the question instruction. It always says post-secondary education. So you are completely fine.


----------



## kathak

erlisa said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> I'm waiting for mine in vain... Apparently I applied around the same time as you, so I'm hoping mine is on its way sooon!
> 
> Btw, by when did the visa mention that you have to fly into Aussie?
> 
> 
> 29 Feb - Lodge 190
> 9 Mar - Police clearance uploaded
> 11 Mar - Health details uploaded
> 21 Mar - CO request for Form 80
> 22 Mar - Submit Form 80


Thanks and best of luck!


----------



## vikaschandra

kathak said:


> Alhamdulillah, today my visa has been granted by DIBP. I understand the visa condition mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> Just wondering, if I need to do any action before flying to Australia. Have some silly question - please suggest -
> 
> 1. Should I fly with this grant letter along with my passport only? I assume Immicard yet to be required/asked till first entry.
> 
> 2. My family members also received visa grant letters. Can I do my first entry alone or it should/must be with all my family members?
> 
> 3. Did I miss anything important?


Congratulations Kathak on the grant. Also check the Visa details (VEVO)

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## kathak

yuechenjiang said:


> congratulations! Enjoy your new life in AUS!
> 
> Can I ask is your co from GSM Adelaide or Brisbane?


Thanks a lot! Please pray for my new life to be started......:juggle:

My visa office was in Brisbane!


----------



## kathak

erlisa said:


> What's the additional payment for, and how much?


2nd payment or VAC2 is for the non-submission of functional english of your partner. If he/she didn't sit for IELTS/PTE then you need to pay AUD4885.


----------



## jaymin

kathak said:


> 2nd payment or VAC2 is for the non-submission of functional english of your partner. If he/she didn't sit for IELTS/PTE then you need to pay AUD4885.


Hi karhak,
It's been more than one month since I submitted requested doc and also In the same email I mentioned that i am agree to pay 2nd vac. Still they are yet to get back. Please let me know how did u submitted your requested doc, through email or submitted in immiaccoint


----------



## erlisa

kathak said:


> 2nd payment or VAC2 is for the non-submission of functional english of your partner. If he/she didn't sit for IELTS/PTE then you need to pay AUD4885.


if the spouse holds a degree and has proof that the course was conducted in English but, did not sit for an IELTS, is the payment still applicable??


----------



## andreyx108b

erlisa said:


> if the spouse holds a degree and has proof that the course was conducted in English but, did not sit for an IELTS, is the payment still applicable??


No, as long as you have a letter stating that language of instruction was english and course lasted a min of 2 years


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

kathak said:


> follow the question instruction. It always says post-secondary education. So you are completely fine.


thanks for the answer

my problem is the question says' at secondary level and above'
'not post secondary' and i only stated bachelor and master degree.

It is so silly mistake...


----------



## skynet16

kathak said:


> Alhamdulillah, today my visa has been granted by DIBP. I understand the visa condition mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> Just wondering, if I need to do any action before flying to Australia. Have some silly question - please suggest -
> 
> 1. Should I fly with this grant letter along with my passport only? I assume Immicard yet to be required/asked till first entry.
> 
> 2. My family members also received visa grant letters. Can I do my first entry alone or it should/must be with all my family members?
> 
> 3. Did I miss anything important?


Congratulations buddy. May I ask, did your employer got any calls for employment verification? 
Best of luck for your future in Australia.


----------



## skynet16

Can anyone confirm the below? I picked it from one of other threads. Does that button changes to request complete? 


"Hi Daniel, it still says assessment in progress. And "Information provided" button is greyed out. I guess this needs to change to "Request complete" which means the CO is satisfied with the information provided. If it is not and looks greyed out like mine, more likely, he has not looked into the provided information yet. What's yours?"


----------



## jaymin

skynet16 said:


> Can anyone confirm the below? I picked it from one of other threads. Does that button changes to request complete?
> 
> 
> "Hi Daniel, it still says assessment in progress. And "Information provided" button is greyed out. I guess this needs to change to "Request complete" which means the CO is satisfied with the information provided. If it is not and looks greyed out like mine, more likely, he has not looked into the provided information yet. What's yours?"







Hi skynet.

What you are talking about. I guess you are talking about immi tracker status. Please let me know is that tracker operated by australia dibp staff or I just like a this expat forum which we have to change status ourselves.


----------



## akash2016

HI i allowed CO and i put my file Feb 15 2016. Co assign for form 80 on 17th March


----------



## skynet16

jaymin said:


> skynet16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm the below? I picked it from one of other threads. Does that button changes to request complete?
> 
> 
> "Hi Daniel, it still says assessment in progress. And "Information provided" button is greyed out. I guess this needs to change to "Request complete" which means the CO is satisfied with the information provided. If it is not and looks greyed out like mine, more likely, he has not looked into the provided information yet. What's yours?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi skynet.
> 
> What you are talking about. I guess you are talking about immi tracker status. Please let me know is that tracker operated by australia dibp staff or I just like a this expat forum which we have to change status ourselves.
Click to expand...

No I am talking about the button in immi account. Immitracker is not maintained by DIBP.


----------



## jaymin

skynet16 said:


> No I am talking about the button in immi account. Immitracker is not maintained by DIBP.


Hi 

In my case it has already bee more than one month since I submitted requested doc. I have submitted document through email as I also have to inform that I am agree to pay 2nd vac for my wife English. Once we submit document through email, I return we receive automatic reply that they will response to our email after 28days. But they are yet to get back. Please anybody have any idea why they are taking time to get back


----------



## cd93419

Hi jaymin,

Did u click on button on the portal?

If Yes then ur status should be "Assessment in progress"

If that is so means everything is fine according to me.

I have also uploaded the doc and emailed the same. Now I am awaiting for approval.


Other experts can help here





jaymin said:


> skynet16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I am talking about the button in immi account. Immitracker is not maintained by DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> In my case it has already bee more than one month since I submitted requested doc. I have submitted document through email as I also have to inform that I am agree to pay 2nd vac for my wife English. Once we submit document through email, I return we receive automatic reply that they will response to our email after 28days. But they are yet to get back. Please anybody have any idea why they are taking time to get back
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi guys please tell me do we need to provide birth certificate for 190 application? in the attach documents tab the first requirement is evidence of birth or age.. do we have to provide birth certificate here?


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi guys please tell me do we need to provide birth certificate for 190 application? in the attach documents tab the first requirement is evidence of birth or age.. do we have to provide birth certificate here?


yes you should provide the birth certificate. does not matter if it is 190 or 189 its is the basic requirement which should be met.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi jaymin,
> 
> Did u click on button on the portal?
> 
> If Yes then ur status should be "Assessment in progress"
> 
> If that is so means everything is fine according to me.
> 
> I have also uploaded the doc and emailed the same. Now I am awaiting for approval.
> 
> Other experts can help here


Hi cd93419,

I guess you have lodged your application in January. Co contacted and they are yet to get back to you correct? I have lodged application in January and Co assigned on Feb 22 on 26 Feb request completed and still awaiting a CO to come back. My agent says no need to press button as it's already been more than one month which is quite more days than they have given us to submit document, which are 28 days.


----------



## cd93419

I am not sure but you need to press the button to inform them that you have provided the information.

This is the faster way to tell them that I am ready with information or provided you the requested info.

Can you call them and ask what to do here on telephonic call?

They r nicely reply you.



jaymin said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jaymin,
> 
> Did u click on button on the portal?
> 
> If Yes then ur status should be "Assessment in progress"
> 
> If that is so means everything is fine according to me.
> 
> I have also uploaded the doc and emailed the same. Now I am awaiting for approval.
> 
> Other experts can help here
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd93419,
> 
> I guess you have lodged your application in January. Co contacted and they are yet to get back to you correct? I have lodged application in January and Co assigned on Feb 22 on 26 Feb request completed and still awaiting a CO to come back. My agent says no need to press button as it's already been more than one month which is quite more days than they have given us to submit document, which are 28 days.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> I am not sure but you need to press the button to inform them that you have provided the information.
> 
> This is the faster way to tell them that I am ready with information or provided you the requested info.
> 
> Can you call them and ask what to do here on telephonic call?
> 
> They r nicely reply you.


Thanks, when did you lodge your application and whe did ththe Co assigned.have you ever called them up to know the status


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> I am not sure but you need to press the button to inform them that you have provided the information.
> 
> This is the faster way to tell them that I am ready with information or provided you the requested info.
> 
> Can you call them and ask what to do here on telephonic call?
> 
> They r nicely reply you.


Hi cd3419,

Today I have received email stating to pay 2nd vac from co, please let me know how many days after paying 2nd vac I will receive grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> Hi cd3419,
> 
> Today I have received email stating to pay 2nd vac from co, please let me know how many days after paying 2nd vac I will receive grant.


average time would be couple of weeks after the VAC2 is paid.


----------



## elite.shweta

*How much time for 190 visa grant NSW*

Hi,

We lodged visa application and paid fees on 16th Jan 2016,CO was assigned on 20 feb and asked for Medical and PCC.
We uploaded tat on 5th March 2016.
5th April 2016 we again got a query for Form 80 tat we uploaded yesterday itself.
SHould we need to upload any other document also ?

How much time it mite take for the visa grant ?

Regards,
Shweta


----------



## elite.shweta

vikaschandra said:


> average time would be couple of weeks after the VAC2 is paid.


Hi,

How do we know if employment verification is initiated ?


----------



## erlisa

jaymin said:


> Hi cd3419,
> 
> Today I have received email stating to pay 2nd vac from co, please let me know how many days after paying 2nd vac I will receive grant.


oh, yours is coming v soon!! so exciting.... im still waiting for mine in vain.... 

anyone got their grant today??


----------



## vikaschandra

elite.shweta said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do we know if employment verification is initiated ?


Only your HR or the manager who receive the calls/email can confirm if employment verification was done no other way to find out. 

One may receive personal verification call as well from DIBP Officials assigned to do verification.


----------



## elite.shweta

vikaschandra said:


> Only your HR or the manager who receive the calls/email can confirm if employment verification was done no other way to find out.
> 
> One may receive personal verification call as well from DIBP Officials assigned to do verification.


Current company HR/ MANAGER ?

also except form 80,shud i upload anything else in advance?


----------



## vikaschandra

elite.shweta said:


> Hi,
> 
> We lodged visa application and paid fees on 16th Jan 2016,CO was assigned on 20 feb and asked for Medical and PCC.
> We uploaded tat on 5th March 2016.
> 5th April 2016 we again got a query for Form 80 tat we uploaded yesterday itself.
> SHould we need to upload any other document also ?
> 
> How much time it mite take for the visa grant ?
> 
> Regards,
> Shweta


form 1221 did you fill and upload that? if not try uploading that as well to avoid any more CO contact. 

Grant - When/how much time? this is a question no one can answer except the CO. Yet you can get the estimated timelines from myimmitracker (courtsey Andrey) se e link below. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189/analytics


----------



## vikaschandra

elite.shweta said:


> Current company HR/ MANAGER ?
> 
> also except form 80,shud i upload anything else in advance?


if you have had previous employments and have claimed for those as well then it is possible that the verification call can happen with previous employer as well. 

Though it is not mandatory thing that has to happen so you may or may not go through the verification process. It is subjective to CO's decision on which employment episode he would like to verify.


----------



## satvar

vikaschandra said:


> yes you should provide the birth certificate. does not matter if it is 190 or 189 its is the basic requirement which should be met.


I don't have birth certificate. I uploaded passport as age proof. I saw this in DIBP required documents checklist page. Am I in a right way. I am little worried seeing that we need birth certificate. Pls advice


----------



## elite.shweta

vikaschandra said:


> if you have had previous employments and have claimed for those as well then it is possible that the verification call can happen with previous employer as well.
> 
> Though it is not mandatory thing that has to happen so you may or may not go through the verification process. It is subjective to CO's decision on which employment episode he would like to verify.


FORM 1221 ASKS FOR INTENDED DATES OF TRAVEL.iS IT COMPULSORY TO MENTION ?


----------



## jaymin

vikaschandra said:


> average time would be couple of weeks after the VAC2 is paid.


Thanks for reply


----------



## maxngo

OMG everyday i am waiting for my CO contact and Grant endlessly................


----------



## andreyx108b

maxngo said:


> OMG everyday i am waiting for my CO contact and Grant endlessly................


Its difficult to wait - i understand


----------



## Tinkerbell1

vikaschandra said:


> yes you should provide the birth certificate. does not matter if it is 190 or 189 its is the basic requirement which should be met.


Are sure its compulsory to provide birth certificate??? can we provide any other document if we dnt have birth certificate?


----------



## andreyx108b

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Are sure its compulsory to provide birth certificate??? can we provide any other document if we dnt have birth certificate?


Usually it is. 

Some people provide 10th grade certificate (i think its a right name)


----------



## Tinkerbell1

andreyx108b said:


> Usually it is.
> 
> Some people provide 10th grade certificate (i think its a right name)


so we can provide 10th grade certificate as birth proof right? DIBP will accept it?


----------



## andreyx108b

Tinkerbell1 said:


> so we can provide 10th grade certificate as birth proof right? DIBP will accept it?


Yep. I have seen people submitting it allright.


----------



## andreyx108b

Tinkerbell1 said:


> so we can provide 10th grade certificate as birth proof right? DIBP will accept it?


Yep. I have seen people submitting it allright.


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Yep. I have seen people submitting it allright.


Hi andreyx,

Today I got request to pay 2nd vac from co. Now how long it will take for granted after payment.before when Co contacted first time at that time Co was different and now different Co has requested for that, how com it's possible


----------



## vikaschandra

elite.shweta said:


> FORM 1221 ASKS FOR INTENDED DATES OF TRAVEL.iS IT COMPULSORY TO MENTION ?


Just leave them blank


----------



## Attentionseeker

Just uploaded the last document, which was AFP police certificate. Time to divert my focus back on studies and wait for the CO contact


----------



## maxngo

Scanned colour copy of your birth registration, and that of all people included in the application, showing the names of both parents. If you do not have a birth certificate, provide a certified scanned colour copy of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
passport
family book showing both parents’ names
identification document issued by the government
document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity
other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.


----------



## skynet16

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Are sure its compulsory to provide birth certificate??? can we provide any other document if we dnt have birth certificate?


I think it depends, for Kids it's compulsory to have Birth Certificate. But if your D.O.B is before 90's the 10th Marksheet is enough. I didn't submitted mine and my wife's birth certificate but they didn't asked. But for my kids they did asked.


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> I think it depends, for Kids it's compulsory to have Birth Certificate. But if your D.O.B is before 90's the 10th Marksheet is enough. I didn't submitted mine and my wife's birth certificate but they didn't asked. But for my kids they did asked.


I agree for kids i think its a must


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> Just uploaded the last document, which was AFP police certificate. Time to divert my focus back on studies and wait for the CO contact


Could u pls share the list of documents that you uploaded?


----------



## skynet16

*Yahoooooo*

Well the long wait is over.. The nerves are now strained with excitement. The golden mail we were waiting from last three months has finally arrived. I thought this day was also gone as it was almost midnight in Brisbane(My CO's city) but to my surprise I found six emails in my account four of them were Visa grants for all of us. The mails arrived at 08:06PM (Perth time). 

I pray for all of you who are patiently waiting for your grants, get it as soon as possible. I know the wait is killing but please just hang on. 


:dance:


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Could u pls share the list of documents that you uploaded?


All qualifications degree awards and transcripts. 
Form 80
Form 1221
ID card and translation 
Passport
Resume
PCC Pakistan
PCC AFP
Passport size picture with a name tag
Polio Certificate (only required if you're from certain countries)
Employment reference letter even though I am not claiming any points for it 
Family registration certificate from Nadra (in place of birth certificate)

I think that's all unless I am missing something.


----------



## Attentionseeker

skynet16 said:


> Well the long wait is over.. The nerves are now strained with excitement. The golden mail we were waiting from last three months has finally arrived. I thought this day was also gone as it was almost midnight in Brisbane(My CO's city) but to my surprise I found six emails in my account four of them were Visa grants for all of us. The mails arrived at 08:06PM (Perth time).
> 
> I pray for all of you who are patiently waiting for your grants, get it as soon as possible. I know the wait is killing but please just hang on.
> 
> 
> :dance:


Congrats. Good luck!


----------



## jaymin

skynet16 said:


> Well the long wait is over.. The nerves are now strained with excitement. The golden mail we were waiting from last three months has finally arrived. I thought this day was also gone as it was almost midnight in Brisbane(My CO's city) but to my surprise I found six emails in my account four of them were Visa grants for all of us. The mails arrived at 08:06PM (Perth time).
> 
> I pray for all of you who are patiently waiting for your grants, get it as soon as possible. I know the wait is killing but please just hang on.
> 
> :dance:



Congratulations skynet,. Even I have WA sponsorship. Now jus need to pay 2nd vac


----------



## santhoshreddyn

Congrats and good luck.

At what date did you lodged your visa , is it 190 or 189 visa?


----------



## vikaschandra

skynet16 said:


> Well the long wait is over.. The nerves are now strained with excitement. The golden mail we were waiting from last three months has finally arrived. I thought this day was also gone as it was almost midnight in Brisbane(My CO's city) but to my surprise I found six emails in my account four of them were Visa grants for all of us. The mails arrived at 08:06PM (Perth time).
> 
> I pray for all of you who are patiently waiting for your grants, get it as soon as possible. I know the wait is killing but please just hang on.
> 
> 
> :dance:


Skynet got attacked. CO sent grant mails to get rid of skynet 

Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## erlisa

skynet16 said:


> Well the long wait is over.. The nerves are now strained with excitement. The golden mail we were waiting from last three months has finally arrived. I thought this day was also gone as it was almost midnight in Brisbane(My CO's city) but to my surprise I found six emails in my account four of them were Visa grants for all of us. The mails arrived at 08:06PM (Perth time).
> 
> I pray for all of you who are patiently waiting for your grants, get it as soon as possible. I know the wait is killing but please just hang on.
> 
> 
> :dance:


congrats!! I'm so envious.... hoping to hear more grants including mine soon!!


----------



## rai18

Anyone has a contact number i can call immigration on from overseas!


----------



## cd93419

+61 7 3136 7000




rai18 said:


> anyone has a contact number i can call immigration on from overseas!


----------



## kavimate85

Hi all I apllied for visa on 28 Jan and got case officer assigened on 1st March and requested for police check I submitted by 20th March and uptil now no reply from her m just thinking how much more time


----------



## danielm

kavimate85 said:


> Hi all I apllied for visa on 28 Jan and got case officer assigened on 1st March and requested for police check I submitted by 20th March and uptil now no reply from her m just thinking how much more time


Me too applied on 25th Jan, Co assigned 2nd requested documents were submitted on 16th March and still waiting ...


----------



## kavimate85

danielm said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all I apllied for visa on 28 Jan and got case officer assigened on 1st March and requested for police check I submitted by 20th March and uptil now no reply from her m just thinking how much more time
> 
> 
> 
> Me too applied on 25th Jan, Co assigned 2nd requested documents were submitted on 16th March and still waiting ...
Click to expand...


That's great do update me if you receive any email


----------



## Jay1629

*Need Suggestions...!!*

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. Excuse me if I have replied to a wrong post!

Before shooting out my questions I will share my current stage,

PTE : '7' in all - 10 Points (19-02-2016)
ACS : Software Engineer - 261313, Applied on 28-03-2016.
+ve result on 04-04-2016.
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
EOI : 04-04-2016 - 190(55 + 5 = 60 points) and 189(55 points)

I have a total of 4.9 years of experience as of today and ACS has deducted 2 years from it! So as per ACS my exp. is 2.9 years and will be 3 years by 06-07-2016 and can claim extra '5' points for my work experience.

Below are my questions,

1. I know that Software Engineer - 261313 occupation has more demand in NSW and VIC. Which among the above will give invitation fast?

2. As I already mentioned my position, am I eligible to apply for NSW and VIC right now? or Do I need to wait till I get 3 years of experience and then apply for SS?

3. Is there any other state which sponsors for my current position?

Friends please suggest me whether I can apply to any SS or should I wait till I get extra points for my experience?

Thanks in advance!

- Jay


----------



## JayBees

78 days since application and 30 days since additional documents submission. To everyone worried about the outcome, let me quote something:

J Donovan: Aren't you worried?!
Rudolf Abel: Would it help?



Cheers!


----------



## alexdegzy

JayBees said:


> 78 days since application and 30 days since additional documents submission. To everyone worried about the outcome, let me quote something:
> 
> J Donovan: Aren't you worried?!
> Rudolf Abel: Would it help?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




No need getting worried about anything . Waiting isn't easy but worrying doesn't help either. Destiny shall be fulfilled ; what will be will be . I waited 7 months just for VETASSES .... Cheers folks .


----------



## jaymin

Jay1629 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post. Excuse me if I have replied to a wrong post!
> 
> Before shooting out my questions I will share my current stage,
> 
> PTE : '7' in all - 10 Points (19-02-2016)
> ACS : Software Engineer - 261313, Applied on 28-03-2016.
> +ve result on 04-04-2016.
> Age : 30 points
> Education : 15 points
> EOI : 04-04-2016 - 190(55 + 5 = 60 points) and 189(55 points)
> 
> I have a total of 4.9 years of experience as of today and ACS has deducted 2 years from it! So as per ACS my exp. is 2.9 years and will be 3 years by 06-07-2016 and can claim extra '5' points for my work experience.
> 
> Below are my questions,
> 
> 1. I know that Software Engineer - 261313 occupation has more demand in NSW and VIC. Which among the above will give invitation fast?
> 
> 2. As I already mentioned my position, am I eligible to apply for NSW and VIC right now? or Do I need to wait till I get 3 years of experience and then apply for SS?
> 
> 3. Is there any other state which sponsors for my current position?
> 
> Friends please suggest me whether I can apply to any SS or should I wait till I get extra points for my experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> - Jay



Hi, I can give answer just for your 3 question. In order to search your occupation in another state, u can search in Google "anzecsearch"you will find which state is open for u


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Attentionseeker said:


> Congrats. Good luck!


Lucky

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Any gen accountants received invite for 190? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravian354

Attentionseeker said:


> All qualifications degree awards and transcripts.
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> ID card and translation
> Passport
> Resume
> PCC Pakistan
> PCC AFP
> Passport size picture with a name tag
> Polio Certificate (only required if you're from certain countries)
> Employment reference letter even though I am not claiming any points for it
> Family registration certificate from Nadra (in place of birth certificate)
> 
> I think that's all unless I am missing something.


Passport Size Photo ? for what ?
Polio certificate even though you are living in Australia for years?
I guess we need to upload resume only for 190 approval


----------



## andreyx108b

Ravian354 said:


> Passport Size Photo ? for what ? Polio certificate even though you are living in Australia for years? I guess we need to upload resume only for 190 approval


CV is compulsory.

Polio is required in a few cases, even if someone is in AU now.

Photo - well, many dont upload it.


----------



## Ravian354

andreyx108b said:


> CV is compulsory.
> 
> Polio is required in a few cases, even if someone is in AU now.
> 
> Photo - well, many dont upload it.


Thanks For confirming promptly


----------



## skynet16

Thank you to all for your wishes. I hope all of you get your grants as soon as possible.


----------



## nehaa777

congrats skynet! god bless! all the very best


----------



## rai18

Hi everyone, I received the golden email this morning. Applied on 23rd Jan, no CO contact direct grant. Be patient it will happen for all of you. Goodluck


----------



## andreyx108b

rai18 said:


> Hi everyone, I received the golden email this morning. Applied on 23rd Jan, no CO contact direct grant. Be patient it will happen for all of you. Goodluck


Congrats!)


----------



## gaudit24

Congrats guys for the lucky grant. I am waiting to hear some movement on my side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishitgandhi

rai18 said:


> Hi everyone, I received the golden email this morning. Applied on 23rd Jan, no CO contact direct grant. Be patient it will happen for all of you. Goodluck


Congrats and all the best. lane: soon


----------



## nishitgandhi

skynet16 said:


> Thank you to all for your wishes. I hope all of you get your grants as soon as possible.


Congrats and all the best. lane: soon


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ravian354 said:


> Passport Size Photo ? for what ?
> Polio certificate even though you are living in Australia for years?
> I guess we need to upload resume only for 190 approval


Mate, the whole point of uploading these docs is to make sure that CO does not have to contact me for further docs. Picture is mentioned in the checklist hence I uploaded it. Polio certificate is being asked from onshore candidates too, I know couple of guys who had to submit it. Resume is required too.


----------



## danielm

ni****gandhi said:


> Congrats and all the best. lane: soon


Congrats for your grant. May I know what is the status before and after status in the immi account?It is very useful for those who waiting for grants .


----------



## samuelokwu

andreyx108b said:


> CV is compulsory.
> 
> Polio is required in a few cases, even if someone is in AU now.
> 
> Photo - well, many dont upload it.


Hi Guys , I just want to confirm agin that Polio certificate is required.
I am onshore so I did not attach a polio certificate. 
DIBP contacted me yesterday for a polio certificate which I uploaded same day.

I may have received grant had I uploaded it earlier.

so now I am still waiting.


----------



## samuelokwu

Attentionseeker said:


> Mate, the whole point of uploading these docs is to make sure that CO does not have to contact me for further docs. Picture is mentioned in the checklist hence I uploaded it. Polio certificate is being asked from onshore candidates too, I know couple of guys who had to submit it. Resume is required too.



I do not think CV is compulsory if your experience has been assessed by an appropriate assessing body.
This is because the assessing body would have requested for it while assessing your experience.
DIBP may just rely on the assessment report of the assessing body.

if this were not the case , why are we made to undergo assessment?

Cheers


----------



## bose39

I didn't submit my resume as I hadn't claimed for points for my working experience. I used the checklist here 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

they don't mention about the resume. Also, picture is a must


----------



## Beta2012

rai18 said:


> Hi everyone, I received the golden email this morning. Applied on 23rd Jan, no CO contact direct grant. Be patient it will happen for all of you. Goodluck


Congratulations, could u tell us which CO team sent you grant? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## Attentionseeker

I uploaded it just to be on the safe side because I remember someone here was asked for resume along with other docs. You never know what the CO wants.


----------



## andreyx108b

Attentionseeker said:


> I uploaded it just to be on the safe side because I remember someone here was asked for resume along with other docs. You never know what the CO wants.


I would say 90% are required resume and about 10% photo)


----------



## Ahmedkwt

*verification Call*

Dear Andrey,
Any idea how long it takes for the final decision after verfication call after most of the cases. I was just trying to get an idea.

Thank you.



andreyx108b said:


> I would say 90% are required resume and about 10% photo)


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Andrey, Any idea how long it takes for the final decision after verfication call after most of the cases. I was just trying to get an idea. Thank you.


Did you have a co contact?


----------



## Ahmedkwt

andreyx108b said:


> Did you have a co contact?


not me the company was contacted. Visa applied more than three months.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmedkwt said:


> not me the company was contacted. Visa applied more than three months.


Can you please tell when they called?


----------



## Ahmedkwt

They called today only! 



andreyx108b said:


> Can you please tell when they called?


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahmedkwt said:


> They called today only!


Well i would say you have another 45-60 days of wait.. Based on most of other cases with emp. verification... maybe faster but its pure luck


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Attentionseeker said:


> Mate, the whole point of uploading these docs is to make sure that CO does not have to contact me for further docs. Picture is mentioned in the checklist hence I uploaded it. Polio certificate is being asked from onshore candidates too, I know couple of guys who had to submit it. Resume is required too.


Hi, can you please tell from where can we obtain a polio certificate. We are onshore atm.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Hi, can you please tell from where can we obtain a polio certificate. We are onshore atm.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I moved to Australia last year so I still had the one I made from back home. I have heard you can get it from GP. You might wanna call your GP first just to confirm.


----------



## maxngo

I think its best to upload every document . Dont wait to be requested for Health, PCC, form 80...etc


----------



## rai18

Beta2012 said:


> rai18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I received the golden email this morning. Applied on 23rd Jan, no CO contact direct grant. Be patient it will happen for all of you. Goodluck
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, could u tell us which CO team sent you grant? Brisbane or Adelaide?
Click to expand...

It was Adelaide....


----------



## maxngo

Guys. on average how long can i expect to hear from a CO contact? is it 4 weeks? Mine has reached 4 weeks already.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Guys. on average how long can i expect to hear from a CO contact? is it 4 weeks? Mine has reached 4 weeks already.


If you look at the timelines of people here. It's around 30-40 days for 190. People who are applying for 189, they get contacted in 15-20 days. Not sure why it's almost double the time for 190.


----------



## maxngo

i really dont understand this system. If its based on first come first serve/ Queue, then how come some got CO contacts or grants after like 3 days, 2 weeks or something like that. The system is so unfair to randomly give priority to these applicants ahead of other who have been waiting in line. 

I cant imagine how many staffs dibp employ to assess Migration skilled visas. I would imagine there are more than 300 case officers ?!


----------



## andreyx108b

maxngo said:


> Guys. on average how long can i expect to hear from a CO contact? is it 4 weeks? Mine has reached 4 weeks already.



Use co contact estimator tool...


----------



## maxngo

I have submitted all documents i can. If randomly CO asks for page 8,15 on my passport for example, i will give up coz i know some people got asked like that, and that was so unexpected


----------



## maxngo

Can you let me know, if I am using a migration agent, will the Grant email be sent to my email as well or only to the email of agent? Thank. Coz i of course do not have access to my immi account to see my application


----------



## nvanm100

Experts, I have a question on the employment proofs/salary credits that is to be provided for verification. I know that this question has been answered earlier, but none of the answers suited my scenario so I would be grateful if you could answer all that is possible. 

I have worked for 3 companies so far and have been adjudged by ACS as follows: 
Comp A: worked for 1.5 years: deducted by ACS
Comp B: worked for 2.5 years: deducted by ACS
Comp C: currently working from 6 years: Considered as relevant by ACS

my questions are as follows:
1. Do I need to produce salary slips/Bank statement/form 16 for all 10 years or only last 6 years that are considered relevant to my jobcode?
2. I was paid in cash and was below the tax slab in Comp A, so the only thing I can get is some duplicate copies of the salary slips from the company. will that suffice?
3. I have claimed 5 points for skilled partner, so do I also need to get these documents for her? 

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## skynet16

maxngo said:


> Can you let me know, if I am using a migration agent, will the Grant email be sent to my email as well or only to the email of agent? Thank. Coz i of course do not have access to my immi account to see my application


Grant email would be sent to agent's email ID. But I beileve you would have already made immi account for your HAP ID generation. Just try importing your visa application and you will have access to your application status.


----------



## skynet16

nvanm100 said:


> Experts, I have a question on the employment proofs/salary credits that is to be provided for verification. I know that this question has been answered earlier, but none of the answers suited my scenario so I would be grateful if you could answer all that is possible.
> 
> I have worked for 3 companies so far and have been adjudged by ACS as follows:
> Comp A: worked for 1.5 years: deducted by ACS
> Comp B: worked for 2.5 years: deducted by ACS
> Comp C: currently working from 6 years: Considered as relevant by ACS
> 
> my questions are as follows:
> 1. Do I need to produce salary slips/Bank statement/form 16 for all 10 years or only last 6 years that are considered relevant to my jobcode?
> 2. I was paid in cash and was below the tax slab in Comp A, so the only thing I can get is some duplicate copies of the salary slips from the company. will that suffice?
> 3. I have claimed 5 points for skilled partner, so do I also need to get these documents for her?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


If you can arrange for those Salary Slips and bank account statements nothing better than that. From your side just try to give as much information as you can proactively to avoid delay. My belief is there's no harm in providing extra bit of information if it's available with you.


----------



## nvanm100

skynet16 said:


> If you can arrange for those Salary Slips and bank account statements nothing better than that. From your side just try to give as much information as you can proactively to avoid delay. My belief is there's no harm in providing extra bit of information if it's available with you.


Thanks skynet16! but all I can manage is duplicate copies of Sal slips. Neither bank statement not Form 16, I guess cant help it. 
what about wife's salary slip and bank statement? I guess, I can produce that so its better if I do that.


----------



## montero_t

Hi everyone, 
I received the "IMMI Grant Notification" email yesterday(Thursday) around 4:00pm, Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST; UTC+10:00).



Visa Subclass : 190
Occupation code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)

EOI Submitted : 60+5 Points
State Nomination : Applied on 6th July
Invitation to apply for NSW nomination : 26/11/2016
invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect : 11/01/2016
applied on : 02/02/2016
CO Contact : 08/03/2016

PR Visa granted:07/04/2016

Thanks you guys!! all the best!

This is a fantastic forum


----------



## anupama.arch

Hi 

I have applied for EOI as University Lecturer(242111) in 190 visa stream under scheme 2, where the profession is in CSOL list . My points are as,

Age- 30
Education- 15
Australian Work Exp.- 5
Australian Study-5
English - Competent- 0
Overseas Work Exp. 1.5 yrs- 0

Total Point: 55+5

EOI Application Date: 30.03.2016

-Is anyone on the same boat?
-Does anyone have any idea how long could be the waiting period with above details?


----------



## skynet16

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks skynet16! but all I can manage is duplicate copies of Sal slips. Neither bank statement not Form 16, I guess cant help it.
> what about wife's salary slip and bank statement? I guess, I can produce that so its better if I do that.


Provide those Salary Slips even if duplicate and make Statutory declaration for that term. If you are not claiming any points mention that in the declaration. For Wife's if you can produce better provide it.


----------



## auseager

Hi mate congrats.... Has she CO contacted you for any documents or its just a notification mail of assessment commence...


----------



## Attentionseeker

Good to see grants coming almost every day


----------



## akash2016

Yes i got assign CO and they ask me for form80. i submited and status show assesment processing.

ANy one who submit file in Jan end or Feb ?


----------



## yuechenjiang

montero_t said:


> Hi everyone,
> I received the "IMMI Grant Notification" email yesterday(Thursday) around 4:00pm, Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST; UTC+10:00).
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass : 190
> Occupation code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> EOI Submitted : 60+5 Points
> State Nomination : Applied on 6th July
> Invitation to apply for NSW nomination : 26/11/2016
> invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect : 11/01/2016
> applied on : 02/02/2016
> CO Contact : 08/03/2016
> 
> PR Visa granted:07/04/2016
> 
> Thanks you guys!! all the best!
> 
> This is a fantastic forum


Congratulations!


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi All,

In case of 189 I have seen C) been allocated from Adelaide or Brisbane.
What happens in 190?
Are the CO's allocated from the state where we apply?
Please let me know.

Regards.


----------



## skynet16

Doesn't matter what Visa, all the COs are in Adelaide and Brisbane. The computer assign them to Brisbane or Adelaide as per work loads.


----------



## abhipunjabi

skynet16 said:


> Doesn't matter what Visa, all the COs are in Adelaide and Brisbane. The computer assign them to Brisbane or Adelaide as per work loads.


Thanks skynet for your response.
Also how is the employ verification dine?

I see that for 189 there are many cases of employ verification but is it the same for 190 m I feel it is less for 190 not sure though.

Regards.


----------



## cd93419

I have applied in Jan 2016.




akash2016 said:


> Yes i got assign CO and they ask me for form80. i submited and status show assesment processing.
> 
> ANy one who submit file in Jan end or Feb ?


----------



## skynet16

abhipunjabi said:


> skynet16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what Visa, all the COs are in Adelaide and Brisbane. The computer assign them to Brisbane or Adelaide as per work loads.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skynet for your response.
> Also how is the employ verification dine?
> 
> I see that for 189 there are many cases of employ verification but is it the same for 190 m I feel it is less for 190 not sure though.
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...

What I have seen is employer verification is also random. A lot depends on your documents actually. If your provided documents are solid, they may not go for it. I don't think it's less for 190.


----------



## abhipunjabi

skynet16 said:


> What I have seen is employer verification is also random. A lot depends on your documents actually. If your provided documents are solid, they may not go for it. I don't think it's less for 190.


Thanks for your reply.

Regards.


----------



## Amairaanonusonu

Hi Friends, have an urgent query:

I have applied for NSW 190 Visa post their invite on 4 Apr'16. now, my assesment expire sin MAy this year. Should I be worried? Should I re-new it? 

My stage is where i am waiting to hear from CO .


----------



## andreyx108b

Amairaanonusonu said:


> Hi Friends, have an urgent query: I have applied for NSW 190 Visa post their invite on 4 Apr'16. now, my assesment expire sin MAy this year. Should I be worried? Should I re-new it? My stage is where i am waiting to hear from CO .


Ask NSW to expedite the approval as your assessment expires.


----------



## Kamal1811

Hi guys, 
Just a couple of questions in a hope to get calculated notions.
Is form 1221 compulsory even if form 80 is submitted?
secondly, my immiaccount still shows application received only, does that mean my file has not been even looked at?

Lets keep each other updated about the CO contacts and grant dates esp those who lodged their visa in Feb/March..

Happy waiting!!!


----------



## yuechenjiang

I'm not sure Form 1221 is compulsory or not, but I think it's better you submit it as well. Nothing to lose for adding Form1221

There are a few Feb/ March accounting applicants here. Let's all keep updated and hope we all got grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

yuechenjiang said:


> I'm not sure Form 1221 is compulsory or not, but I think it's better you submit it as well. Nothing to lose for adding Form1221 There are a few Feb/ March accounting applicants here. Let's all keep updated and hope we all got grant soon.


Totally agree. Better to complete 1221.


----------



## Beta2012

Dear all ,
Congrats to all who have received grants recently.
I lodged my visa on 20th of january , CO contacted on 15th of february and requested army discharge certificate which I uploaded on 16th of Feb. so far it has been almost three months since i lodged visa and still waiting. when I called them this week to enquire, they told me that they are checking integrity!!! 
So I don't understand what is that mean, is there a problem with my application , and what is taking too much time?
Any advice ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Beta2012 said:


> Dear all ,
> Congrats to all who have received grants recently.
> I lodged my visa on 20th of january , CO contacted on 15th of february and requested army discharge certificate which I uploaded on 16th of Feb. so far it has been almost three months since i lodged visa and still waiting. when I called them this week to enquire, they told me that they are checking integrity!!!
> So I don't understand what is that mean, is there a problem with my application , and what is taking too much time?
> Any advice ?


Have you received any verification calls? Did you check with your employers if they have received any calls/emails. Possibly the AU high commission must have appointed LEIO (Localy Engaged Integrity Officer) who would be doing all kinds of check on your file. This could be lenghty process. Have patience and hope for positive outcome


----------



## Beta2012

vikaschandra said:


> Have you received any verification calls? Did you check with your employers if they have received any calls/emails. Possibly the AU high commission must have appointed LEIO (Localy Engaged Integrity Officer) who would be doing all kinds of check on your file. This could be lenghty process. Have patience and hope for positive outcome


Thanks for your response my friend, there were no verification calls at all received. do you know why would they appoint LEIO to my application?


----------



## vikaschandra

Beta2012 said:


> Thanks for your response my friend, there were no verification calls at all received. do you know why would they appoint LEIO to my application?


I am not sure if they have assigned one but since you mentioned as DIBP informed you that the case is under Integrity check, I assume that it might be the case of LEIO been assigned. Had seen couple of posts on the forum one was from An applicant from Egypt.


----------



## jaymin

Hi, Co got back to me stating to pay 2nd vac. Does anybody have idea that how long it will take to receive grant email.


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> Hi, Co got back to me stating to pay 2nd vac. Does anybody have idea that how long it will take to receive grant email.


Usually 2-3 weeks after VAC2 payment


----------



## Beta2012

vikaschandra said:


> I am not sure if they have assigned one but since you mentioned as DIBP informed you that the case is under Integrity check, I assume that it might be the case of LEIO been assigned. Had seen couple of posts on the forum one was from An applicant from Egypt.


Thank you dear for your response , is referral to LEIO is a normal procedure that happens to many applicants?


----------



## cd93419

I remembered on this forum, one guy got visa in Feb month on the next day after paying partner English exam fees.

So, if ur all verification is completed than don't take much time.

I understand this time is painful but trust me u r in good situation.



jaymin said:


> Hi, Co got back to me stating to pay 2nd vac. Does anybody have idea that how long it will take to receive grant email.


----------



## cd93419

How many points u hv claimed for work experience and all companies are well known ??




Beta2012 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if they have assigned one but since you mentioned as DIBP informed you that the case is under Integrity check, I assume that it might be the case of LEIO been assigned. Had seen couple of posts on the forum one was from An applicant from Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear for your response , is referral to LEIO is a normal procedure that happens to many applicants?
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> I remembered on this forum, one guy got visa in Feb month on the next day after paying partner English exam fees.
> 
> So, if ur all verification is completed than don't take much time.
> 
> I understand this time is painful but trust me u r in good situation.


Thanks for response. I think it's been three month since I submit my application. an I believe that all kind o varification must have been done than only they ask for payment.


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello Guys.
I am new to this thread. My timeline is as follows.

EOI: 23-Nov-2015 70Pts+5 NSW
Invite: 18-Jan-2016 NSW SS
Visa Lodged: 190 Visa on 28-Jan-2016
PCC&Medicals: 31st Jan 2016

CO Contact: 22 Feb 2016 asks for Form 80 GSM Brisbane.
Docs Uploaded: 24 Feb 2016
Verification Call: 22 March 2016. Called me and my employer on same day.

Its been more than 71 days. 190 Visa have priority over 189, and still there is too much wait.


----------



## Beta2012

cd93419 said:


> How many points u hv claimed for work experience and all companies are well known ??


10 points, but my total points are 70 so i don't even need work experience points


----------



## jaymin

kevin_acct said:


> Hello Guys.
> I am new to this thread. My timeline is as follows.
> 
> EOI: 23-Nov-2015 70Pts+5 NSW
> Invite: 18-Jan-2016 NSW SS
> Visa Lodged: 190 Visa on 28-Jan-2016
> PCC&Medicals: 31st Jan 2016
> 
> CO Contact: 22 Feb 2016 asks for Form 80 GSM Brisbane.
> Docs Uploaded: 24 Feb 2016
> Verification Call: 22 March 2016. Called me and my employer on same day.
> 
> Its been more than 71 days. 190 Visa have priority over 189, and still there is too much wait.



What question they have asked you in varification.


----------



## maxngo

Guys,

I applied on 10th march and today its 30 days but havent got a CO assigned yet.

So painful wait. I want to make plans to travel and work but i cant because still i have to wait.


----------



## kevin_acct

jaymin said:


> kevin_acct said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys.
> I am new to this thread. My timeline is as follows.
> 
> EOI: 23-Nov-2015 70Pts+5 NSW
> Invite: 18-Jan-2016 NSW SS
> Visa Lodged: 190 Visa on 28-Jan-2016
> PCC&Medicals: 31st Jan 2016
> 
> CO Contact: 22 Feb 2016 asks for Form 80 GSM Brisbane.
> Docs Uploaded: 24 Feb 2016
> Verification Call: 22 March 2016. Called me and my employer on same day.
> 
> Its been more than 71 days. 190 Visa have priority over 189, and still there is too much wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What question they have asked you in varification.
Click to expand...

They asked for every thing i provided in form 80 and in addition my job duties etc


----------



## skynet16

maxngo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied on 10th march and today its 30 days but havent got a CO assigned yet.
> 
> So painful wait. I want to make plans to travel and work but i cant because still i have to wait.


Unfortunately there's nothing you can do about it mate. The system is like that. Many people get it soon, some have to wait. Beileve me telling from personal experience, impatience makes waiting worse. I got my CO assigned in 42 days. There are some here who haven't got grant or CO assign until now even though they applied before me and you. I know it's hard, was impossible for me but try to divert your mind.


----------



## Jasdal

engineer20 said:


> It seems you do not know the process on getting visa 190. For visa 190, you will need state sponsorship. Check which states is your nominated occupation open and research on how to apply for state nomination. Each state has different procedures on applying state sponsorship.


Hi how did u get Singapore pcc without a letter from case officer. ?


----------



## ausLove

*Is it Adelade Team or Brisbane*



montero_t said:


> Hi everyone,
> I received the "IMMI Grant Notification" email yesterday(Thursday) around 4:00pm, Australian Eastern Standard Time (AEST; UTC+10:00).
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass : 190
> Occupation code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> EOI Submitted : 60+5 Points
> State Nomination : Applied on 6th July
> Invitation to apply for NSW nomination : 26/11/2016
> invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect : 11/01/2016
> applied on : 02/02/2016
> CO Contact : 08/03/2016
> 
> PR Visa granted:07/04/2016
> 
> Thanks you guys!! all the best!
> 
> This is a fantastic forum


Congrats! I have a couple of questions that Is it Adelaide Team or Brisbane Team and second question is that Whats your case officer name? Because Case Officer also contacted me on 15/03/16 and I was submitted requested documents on 19/03/16. I think may be yours and mine case officer is same.

I will be very thanks ful to you if give a positive response.

regards,
lovAus


----------



## bocko

Does anyone knows how long it takes to get pcc from Hong Kong? Cheers.


----------



## maxngo

skynet16 said:


> Unfortunately there's nothing you can do about it mate. The system is like that. Many people get it soon, some have to wait. Beileve me telling from personal experience, impatience makes waiting worse. I got my CO assigned in 42 days. There are some here who haven't got grant or CO assign until now even though they applied before me and you. I know it's hard, was impossible for me but try to divert your mind.


*
Agree.

I cant help but checking Immi tracker everyday see if people that lodged 190 around my time got CO assigned or not.

Hopefully within next week i can have a CO start working on my file

My case is quite complex so i hope the time taken wont be too long*


----------



## satvar

jaymin said:


> Hi, Co got back to me stating to pay 2nd vac. Does anybody have idea that how long it will take to receive grant email.


May I know what is Vac2 payment?


----------



## andreyx108b

satvar said:


> May I know what is Vac2 payment?


I think the definition is Visa Application Charge Part 2.

It is a second installment of the visa fee which goes towards covering cost of English classes (?) for your spouse if he/she does not speak English at functional level.


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> I think the definition is Visa Application Charge Part 2.
> 
> It is a second installment of the visa fee which goes towards covering cost of English classes (?) for your spouse if he/she does not speak English at functional level.


Hi andreyx,

Can anybody expect grant when they ask 2nd vac payment. I guess this must be the last process of file assessment.


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hi andreyx, Can anybody expect grant when they ask 2nd vac payment. I guess this must be the last process of file assessment.


Usually yes, it is a sign, that you will get a grant soon, but at the sane time.. some applicants waited for weeks/months for a grant after paying VAC2.


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Usually yes, it is a sign, that you will get a grant soon, but at the sane time.. some applicants waited for weeks/months for a grant after paying VAC2.


Thanks


----------



## satvar

andreyx108b said:


> I think the definition is Visa Application Charge Part 2.
> 
> It is a second installment of the visa fee which goes towards covering cost of English classes (?) for your spouse if he/she does not speak English at functional level.


Thanks mate


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## sk804

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were.
> He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.
> 
> He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.
> 
> Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?
> 
> Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.
> 
> Early retort is awaited ?


IELTS have a support /call centre, you can call and share your details (passport, DoB, etc) they might help. 

Another option can be visit the centre from where you gave exam, and ask for a copy they might have.


----------



## Lucky131115

*EOI submitted on 22-03-2016*

HI All,

Submitted my EOI to NSW on 22-March-16 with 55+5 points.

Does any one is on the same page ?
Any one received invitations on march/april with same score?


----------



## snb

Hi Guys,

Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick! 

I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !! 

I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker. 
#Feeling Ecstatic !


----------



## erlisa

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick!
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !!
> 
> I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker.
> #Feeling Ecstatic !


congrats!!!! Im waiting in vain for mine.... I lodged on 29th Feb. and i hope mine is soon..........


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Everyone lodging from offshore. Don't worry Australia needs you and you won't be disappointed

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick!
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !!
> 
> I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker.
> #Feeling Ecstatic !




Congrats buddy. U r one of the lucky ones.

I have lodged my visa on 22nd January and eagerly waiting hear something. Today, it is 80th day and still waiting for some good news.....

May the golden grant come this week.


----------



## kawal_547

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Everyone lodging from offshore. Don't worry Australia needs you and you won't be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Amen


----------



## vikaschandra

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick!
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !!
> 
> I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker.
> #Feeling Ecstatic !


Congratulations snb. Best wishes with your future endeavors


----------



## jaymin

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick!
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !!
> 
> I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker.
> #Feeling Ecstatic !



Congratulation. They have asked me to pay 2nd vac, possibly today I will pay and will hope for golden email.


----------



## andreyx108b

snb said:


> Hi Guys, Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick! I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !! I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker. #Feeling Ecstatic !


Congrats mate!


----------



## AKN

snb said:


> Hi Guys, Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick! I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !! I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker. #Feeling Ecstatic !


Congrats. All the best for your move to Sydney. May I ask you if you got any mail for CO allotment or was it just this golden grant mails. I lodged on 12th March and no updates till now. Just curios 😀


----------



## yuechenjiang

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick!
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !!
> 
> I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker.
> #Feeling Ecstatic !


Congratulations


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow. Congrats! I hope I get lucky and get my grant around the end of April


----------



## elite.shweta

Hi,

I lodged it on 16 jan 2016.
Got this link 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

This adds up to the hope.
Did your CO contact u ?


----------



## elite.shweta

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow. Congrats! I hope I get lucky and get my grant around the end of April



DId u upload form 1221 also ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

elite.shweta said:


> DId u upload form 1221 also ?


Yes.


----------



## maxngo

Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY

It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!

Exactly 1 month 1 day.

God bless


----------



## andreyx108b

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!! Exactly 1 month 1 day. God bless


Congrats!


----------



## elite.shweta

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


Did u upload form 1221 also ?
I was contacted by my CO on 5th March 2016 asking for form 80.I did that but thinking to upload 1221 also.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


Omg congrats. I am so happy for you. Wasn't a long process after all.


----------



## vikaschandra

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


Congratulations max.


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi All,

Anyone knows the average time left after employment verification ??!!!!!


----------



## maxngo

Thank you Guys. I hope our batch will all have pr soon.

Yes i uploaded all forms 80,1221, military discharge paper, PCCs , medicals up front.


----------



## Kamal1811

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless




Congrats mate..
Hard work eventually paid off..


----------



## yuechenjiang

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


Congratulations! Such a good news for all accounting applicants! Hope we all get direct grant soon.

BTW do you use agency to loge your visa or you apply by yourself?


----------



## AKN

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless



Congrats. May I ask you if you got any mail for CO allotment or was it just this golden grant mails directly?


----------



## maxngo

I did via an agent

I just got direct grant, no CO allotment


----------



## yuechenjiang

maxngo said:


> I did via an agent
> 
> I just got direct grant, no CO allotment


So do you frequently ask your agent about your visa status? Or you just wait for them to contact you? Thank you.


----------



## HasIrf

*Nail biting wait*

Hi experts,
Any prediction for my case? 

ICT BA with 65 points. 
EOI – 31 Mar 2016 (190 visa for NSW)
How long do I need to wait for the invite
ray:ray:


----------



## Attentionseeker

2 grants in a single day. That's very promising. Hopefully we will see more grants in coming days.


----------



## manc0108

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


Hey Maxngo,

Hearty congratulations. Happy for you. We both have applied for visa on the same day, CO alloted today for me asking for pending documents. Wish you all the best for future endeavours.


----------



## kevin_acct

There is one more trend which can be seen on immitracker that cases from India are getting grants lately as compared to other countries. But its not true for all the cases but in most of the cases it is true.

Those who got employment verification call on 3rd march, 22nd march and thereafter are awaiting their grants. 

I have a query that in case if upon calling employer embassy does not get satisfaction, then what are the chances of rejection of visa although they have an option to physically verify the employment. Can there be the chances that they ignore the principles of natural justice and reject the visa


----------



## erlisa

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


congratulations!!


----------



## nishitgandhi

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


Fabulous news Buddy! Congrats and all the best for the further steps... lane: soon 

See my time line., almost similar to yours.... I hope I get it soon as well


----------



## nishitgandhi

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick!
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !!
> 
> I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker.
> #Feeling Ecstatic !


Fabulous news Buddy! Congrats and all the best for the further steps... lane: soon 

Check my timeline, I hope I get it soon


----------



## maxngo

I always asked agent many things prior to all documents being uploaded.

I chased them to finalise all before CO allocated

After they finished uploading all front documents, I stopped chased them and a week after that, i got grant.

Please include details in form 80 and 1221.


----------



## yuechenjiang

maxngo said:


> I always asked agent many things prior to all documents being uploaded.
> 
> I chased them to finalise all before CO allocated
> 
> After they finished uploading all front documents, I stopped chased them and a week after that, i got grant.
> 
> Please include details in form 80 and 1221.


Thank you for all these I information. I have provided all the documents including PCC, medical and Form 80 & 1221 to my agency. Hope I will get grant in 4-5 weeks like yours.


----------



## maxngo

Then just wait, and try to forget about it. It will come soon, as i believe officers already started to process applications in march


----------



## elite.shweta

snb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got our grants for NSW 190 ! I had lodged on 11th March 2016 and it took exactly a month. It was too quick!
> 
> I would like to thank the forum for all the help and guidance ! My special thanks to Sukesh, Keeda,Andrex,NiceMathan, Mainak !!
> 
> I haven't thought about when to move to Sydney yet. May be by July . Will update the tracker.
> #Feeling Ecstatic !


Were u contacted by ur CO in between?


----------



## spunyani

Skilled Assessment: 25th Jan 2016
Invitation: 2nd Feb 2016
Visa Lodged: 16th Feb 2016
Medical Completed: 28th Feb 2016
CO First Contact: 4th Mach 2016
Uploaded Form 80: 6th March 2016
Grant: still waiting :fingerscrossed: :confused2:


----------



## Krithika Raj

*Employee Verification*

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 19/Mar/2016. I have 6 years of work ex, out of which I am claiming points for 4 years. 

I worked in two companies (Two largest IT Service companies in India). The employment verification letters I got from my managers,for one company, it just has his name and designation and for another company, it has his name, employee id,designation. 

Both the letters don't have their mobile number or mail id. Will this be a problem, if they decide to do an employee verification?
Should I resubmit the letters with these details included?


----------



## gaudit24

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless




Many many congratulations brother. It means things are moving faster....

I await to hear my grant in my mail this week.


----------



## AnhNgo

maxngo said:


> Hey guys, I GOT MY GRANT TODAY
> 
> It was a direct grant. Thank you to everyone of this forum!!
> 
> Exactly 1 month 1 day.
> 
> God bless


Congrat maxngo ! Now it's time for celebrations and parties


----------



## nispar

Hi All,

I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded
upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then.

Imported my application with the help of information provided on the forum
and my status is 'Application Received' till now. There has been no further communication from DIBP.

Now the dilemma is, that even after crossing 130 days our agent is
asking us to be patient and wait for another month and at this stage I
don’t want to mess with him as well.

My question to the seniors is, if I make a call to the immi office to check the status over the phone, will my agent get to know about it? 

Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## gaudit24

nispar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded
> 
> upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then.
> 
> 
> 
> Imported my application with the help of information provided on the forum
> 
> and my status is 'Application Received' till now. There has been no further communication from DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the dilemma is, that even after crossing 130 days our agent is
> 
> asking us to be patient and wait for another month and at this stage I
> 
> don’t want to mess with him as well.
> 
> 
> 
> My question to the seniors is, if I make a call to the immi office to check the status over the phone, will my agent get to know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Hi nispar,

Did CO get allocated to you during this months or requested any additional clarification or documents or a mail with a Co been assigned and your assessment is in progress?

If not, you can check with them and know what's happening with your case. But still if you are patient enough, please wait for a month. Your grant is on ur way.


----------



## nehaa777

*hey*



nispar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded
> upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then.
> 
> Imported my application with the help of information provided on the forum
> and my status is 'Application Received' till now. There has been no further communication from DIBP.
> 
> Now the dilemma is, that even after crossing 130 days our agent is
> asking us to be patient and wait for another month and at this stage I
> don’t want to mess with him as well.
> 
> My question to the seniors is, if I make a call to the immi office to check the status over the phone, will my agent get to know about it?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks



Hi,

I am in the same boat. My agent has just asked to wait and if anything he will update. But i called dibp last week and found out and it says assessment in progress so lets see. You just have to give your passport number, full name and dob for them to update you. I did not even tell my agent about it..just called. Pls try if for your satisfaction as I understand it is making us restless.


----------



## nehaa777

hi all...atleast the ones who have applied in 2016 are getting the grants...i guess you all should be patient and it will soon come for everybody. I have applied since sept 2015 and got dragged due to usa pcc and now i have submitted everything since 21 march and no update yet! its since last year and the wait is killing. hope to get it by this month! how can they keep 2015 applications pending i wonder!


----------



## Jack21

Hi Guyz...m new to this forum for your valuable advise.

I received nsw invitation on 18th march,2016 and submitted my application on 24th march.
I haven't heard anything from nsw till now. 

can anyone plz guide me on this? 

Thanks


----------



## erlisa

nehaa777 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same boat. My agent has just asked to wait and if anything he will update. But i called dibp last week and found out and it says assessment in progress so lets see. You just have to give your passport number, full name and dob for them to update you. I did not even tell my agent about it..just called. Pls try if for your satisfaction as I understand it is making us restless.


you can check ur status online by importing your application in immi website as what other forummers have advised. better than making that idd call....


----------



## nispar

@Gaudit24 and @neha777,

Thanks guys for responding. 

We do not know whether there has been any CO allocated to our case or not. There has been no communication that we know of. However, because of some follow ups, our agent informed us that they sent a mail for my case to DIBP for update and they got a standard reply that our case is in process and they will contact us in case further info is required. The mail from DIBP was received last week. Now, we dont know whether the agent is telling the truth as he did not forward that mail to me. I dont have any reason to disbelieve him either. So basically, we are stuck. The wait is very exhausting. We are also concerned about the IED. If the grant comes late then we fear that we may not get enough time to wrap up everything at home and travel conveniently. 

@neha777- When you called DIBP, did your agent get to know that you have enquired from them?

Thanks.


----------



## nehaa777

nispar said:


> @Gaudit24 and @neha777,
> 
> Thanks guys for responding.
> 
> We do not know whether there has been any CO allocated to our case or not. There has been no communication that we know of. However, because of some follow ups, our agent informed us that they sent a mail for my case to DIBP for update and they got a standard reply that our case is in process and they will contact us in case further info is required. The mail from DIBP was received last week. Now, we dont know whether the agent is telling the truth as he did not forward that mail to me. I dont have any reason to disbelieve him either. So basically, we are stuck. The wait is very exhausting. We are also concerned about the IED. If the grant comes late then we fear that we may not get enough time to wrap up everything at home and travel conveniently.
> 
> @neha777- When you called DIBP, did your agent get to know that you have enquired from them?
> 
> Thanks.



hey nispar,

no i dont think my agent knows...and i havent told him either...it was just a normal call so should not be an issue. even i do not have any proof of communication but just to believe him...


----------



## nehaa777

*hey*



erlisa said:


> you can check ur status online by importing your application in immi website as what other forummers have advised. better than making that idd call....


i am not sure how to import the application and what information will be required? do you know the thread on how to import


----------



## Guruz

Hi all. Sorry that I had been a silent follower of your posts. 

Anyways, lemme introduce myself. I am Guru from Fiji. VISA 190 applied on 5 February 2016 and still waiting. 

I made calls to DIBP last week and today to check on my status.

Last week: Lady told me that my PCC was outstanding 
Today: They said that they have received it and told me to be patient and wait for CO assessment (which is almost impossible to do).

So now am just counting the number of days that have lapsed since 5 Feb (it has been 66 days actually)

Hope to get that golden email soon.


----------



## nispar

@neha777- importing is very simple. All you have to do is go on the website immi.gov.au and create an account. Once you do that, log in and search for button for importing the application. Then, just fill up the required info and your application will be imported. But, make sure that you do not edit anything in the application otherwise your agent will come to know as he will get an email informing of the changes done. The process of importing is easy. You should have the reference number to import though.


----------



## yuechenjiang

maxngo said:


> I always asked agent many things prior to all documents being uploaded.
> 
> I chased them to finalise all before CO allocated
> 
> After they finished uploading all front documents, I stopped chased them and a week after that, i got grant.
> 
> Please include details in form 80 and 1221.


Hi maxngo

Can I ask had you uploaded your academic transcripts to the immi account? I set my immi account today and didn't see my agency upload my transcripts. I am a bit worried. Thank you.


----------



## erlisa

my current status is showing Assessment in progress. is there any other status before the grant?


----------



## andreyx108b

erlisa said:


> my current status is showing Assessment in progress. is there any other status before the grant?


Well.. It can change to information requested or finalized


----------



## gaudit24

nispar said:


> @Gaudit24 and @neha777,
> 
> Thanks guys for responding.
> 
> We do not know whether there has been any CO allocated to our case or not. There has been no communication that we know of. However, because of some follow ups, our agent informed us that they sent a mail for my case to DIBP for update and they got a standard reply that our case is in process and they will contact us in case further info is required. The mail from DIBP was received last week. Now, we dont know whether the agent is telling the truth as he did not forward that mail to me. I dont have any reason to disbelieve him either. So basically, we are stuck. The wait is very exhausting. We are also concerned about the IED. If the grant comes late then we fear that we may not get enough time to wrap up everything at home and travel conveniently.
> 
> @neha777- When you called DIBP, did your agent get to know that you have enquired from them?
> 
> Thanks.




I think your agent is faking out as no replies are generally received from DIBP. Anyhow, we have to trust him to whatever he says. If he has really quoted his MARA no. on ur visa application than only there are chances that he would have received an update.

Secondly, the wait is deadly for everyone here. But patience is key to success though it is hard but if you loose patience chances of making mistakes or taking wrong steps are high. So be cool buddy. Keep urself engaged and motivated.

Even i am trying the same. Secondly, if you call DIBP no one comes to know of what u spoke except urself so no need to worry even if u call your agent won't know anything unless u tell him. However, i would suggest not to call for now. Wait for 15 more days. Ur grant is on your way to mailbox and u will feel on top. Be positive.

We all will be getting grants soon. Let's pray to almighty to give us strength to wait and look forward into this.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I know it will not be tolerated here but I have a qurey if anyone here has an answer to it

I am with my partner in Melbourne and I am confused with funds calculation for a 573 visa. I have an offer letter for Master of pro accounting from Holmes that shows AUD 7700 per semeter fee and a total AUD 23350. How much funding do I need to show immi.

Can anyone assist me with the calculation?



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SajidA

Hi All,

I am new here at at forum and nice to see members that are sharing their views.....

is there any one who applied for 133611 supply and distribution manager...????
this is under 190 state SA sponsorship or any other state...

thanx for reply


----------



## nispar

gaudit24 said:


> I think your agent is faking out as no replies are generally received from DIBP. Anyhow, we have to trust him to whatever he says. If he has really quoted his MARA no. on ur visa application than only there are chances that he would have received an update......


Thanks Gaudit. Yes, he has quoted his MARA agent code, name and other details. 

Your words are encouraging. We are staying put and waiting in anticipation. Praying to Almighty that every deserving person gets what he/she wants. 

Best of Luck to you and all the others. We will update you guys in case of any developments.


----------



## HasIrf

HasIrf said:


> Hi experts,
> Any prediction for my case?
> 
> ICT BA with 65 points.
> EOI – 31 Mar 2016 (190 visa for NSW)
> How long do I need to wait for the invite
> ray:ray:


Friends.. 
Your feedback and positive hopes are really appreciated!I m applying via an agent. The agent just tells me to wait and says he cannot follow up with DIBP.


----------



## cd93419

So today no approval post not co contact email??


----------



## maxngo

Make sure to include Transcripts of course. 

Make sure to send PTE results to DIBP

Fill in all forms, plus CV and passport sized photo.

Grants will come soon, no worry. Sit back and relax. Have never seen anyone applied pr and didnt get it. They all got it after a while.


----------



## NxtDesAus

nispar said:


> Hi All, I had applied on 1st Dec '15 for 190 (WA) with all the documents uploaded upfront. My medicals were done on 10th Dec '15. Wait is on, since then. Imported my application with the help of information provided on the forum and my status is 'Application Received' till now. There has been no further communication from DIBP. Now the dilemma is, that even after crossing 130 days our agent is asking us to be patient and wait for another month and at this stage I don&#146;t want to mess with him as well. My question to the seniors is, if I make a call to the immi office to check the status over the phone, will my agent get to know about it? Please advise. Thanks


 Go ahead to make a call.. Agent won't be able to know anything.. Your lodgement date is ahead of 20 days as of mine, and our statuses are same. I called DIBP twice but both the times heard only standard response. I am not even sure whether our files has been checked by any CO yet or not


----------



## deepak251513

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hey pal
> 
> You have almost the same conditions as I do like occupation and english etc. I have submitted application for nomination to NSW on 17th and still been waiting for approval. In your case, only 3day needed for approval. I so envy you.
> Not many cases for sales representative. Glad to see you.
> I also got positive skill assessment and positive point advice for 8.3years.
> 
> Let me ask you. You claim 15point for 8.7years experience. Is it all post-qualification in highly related with occupation?
> When did you apply the skill assessment to Vetassess?
> I applied before Jan. 2015 so I got all positive for 8 years


*hey dear*i want to know this process from youcan you email me on *[email protected]* so that i can get in touch with you and provided you help me out.....


----------



## yuechenjiang

maxngo said:


> Make sure to include Transcripts of course.
> 
> Make sure to send PTE results to DIBP
> 
> Fill in all forms, plus CV and passport sized photo.
> 
> Grants will come soon, no worry. Sit back and relax. Have never seen anyone applied pr and didnt get it. They all got it after a while.


Thank you so much, I have asked my agency to upload my transcript.


----------



## varun86

*Grant!!*

Hello All,

Got my grant this morning @ 5 41 AM
My timelines in my signature below


----------



## andreyx108b

varun86 said:


> Hello All, Got my grant this morning @ 5 41 AM My timelines in my signature below


Congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra

varun86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my grant this morning @ 5 41 AM
> My timelines in my signature below


Congratulations Varun


----------



## Attentionseeker

varun86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my grant this morning @ 5 41 AM
> My timelines in my signature below


Congrats. 15 days and counting here


----------



## yuechenjiang

Congratulations! It's so glad to see March applicants got granted.


----------



## cd93419

Congrats Varun.

Have you claimed any work experience points??

I have applied in Jan 2016 and still awaiting where as March cases are also getting finalised.





varun86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my grant this morning @ 5 41 AM
> My timelines in my signature below


----------



## jaymin

varun86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my grant this morning @ 5 41 AM
> My timelines in my signature below


Congratulation


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I got the God damn invitation today

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I got the God damn invitation today Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hey guys. A very quick question

My wife lives with me in Australia. There is a question in online form about migrating and non migrating faimly members. Where should I put in her details? 

This question is confusing me

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Another good day as far as grants are concerned. 2 people on this forum got their grant today


----------



## gaudit24

cd93419 said:


> Congrats Varun.
> 
> Have you claimed any work experience points??
> 
> I have applied in Jan 2016 and still awaiting where as March cases are also getting finalised.



Hey Cd93419 and Jaymin,

You both and me alongwith are one's from the January Applicant category. I hope, we get good new's this Friday.

All the best buddies. Let's keep ourselves posted.


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Hey Cd93419 and Jaymin,
> 
> You both and me alongwith are one's from the January Applicant category. I hope, we get good new's this Friday.
> 
> All the best buddies. Let's keep ourselves posted.


Sure budy,

Just yesterday I have paid 2n vac as per their request, now waiting for good news


----------



## cd93419

Sure. 




gaudit24 said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Varun.
> 
> Have you claimed any work experience points??
> 
> I have applied in Jan 2016 and still awaiting where as March cases are also getting finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Cd93419 and Jaymin,
> 
> You both and me alongwith are one's from the January Applicant category. I hope, we get good new's this Friday.
> 
> All the best buddies. Let's keep ourselves posted.
Click to expand...


----------



## elite.shweta

jaymin said:


> Sure budy,
> 
> Just yesterday I have paid 2n vac as per their request, now waiting for good news


what us 2n vac ?


----------



## nvanm100

Do we need to get the Salary slips attested? softcopies generated by my prev comp are in color, but thats of the current comp are in black n white. Experts please guide. thanks!


----------



## jaymin

elite.shweta said:


> what us 2n vac ?


2nd visa application charge for functional english for your partner


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

Pls help me to understand the 190 visa time line. 

1. After receiving the invite we need to lodge the visa in 15 days (is it correct)

2. If Yes, then do we need to produce the evidence for functional english(while lodging the visa above) or we can simply accept the invitation and wait for
the ielts result to be published(max 20 more days).

I am asking this question because my wife spouse result will be published on 13th May. Can i request if I receive ITA for190 before, so that I can produce ielts result.

Abhishu


----------



## jaymin

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls help me to understand the 190 visa time line.
> 
> 1. After receiving the invite we need to lodge the visa in 15 days (is it correct)
> 
> 2. If Yes, then do we need to produce the evidence for functional english(while lodging the visa above) or we can simply accept the invitation and wait for
> the ielts result to be published(max 20 more days).
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking this question because my wife spouse result will be published on 13th May. Can i request if I receive ITA for190 before, so that I can produce ielts result.
> 
> Abhishu





You will have 60 days to apply. And you can submit ielts when they ask. I think it's not necessary to submit ielts at the time of application.


----------



## Guruz

Abhishu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls help me to understand the 190 visa time line.
> 
> 1. After receiving the invite we need to lodge the visa in 15 days (is it correct)
> 
> 2. If Yes, then do we need to produce the evidence for functional english(while lodging the visa above) or we can simply accept the invitation and wait for
> the ielts result to be published(max 20 more days).
> 
> I am asking this question because my wife spouse result will be published on 13th May. Can i request if I receive ITA for190 before, so that I can produce ielts result.
> 
> Abhishu


NSW Invite is due in 15 days from nomination invite while DIBP invite is due in 60 from ITA


----------



## 1400ashi

varun86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my grant this morning @ 5 41 AM
> My timelines in my signature below


congrats Varun


----------



## Abhishu

Guruz said:


> NSW Invite is due in 15 days from nomination invite while DIBP invite is due in 60 from ITA


Hi Thanks for reply,
It means within 15 days I need to lodge the application and I should have my IELTS result ready with me?


----------



## ausLove

*Case Officer Name!!!*

Hi Guys,

Has Anybody contacted by Case Officer with this name "Karen (Position Number 60000866) from GSM Adelaide".

Regards,


----------



## bose39

Abhishu said:


> Hi Thanks for reply,
> It means within 15 days I need to lodge the application and I should have my IELTS result ready with me?


Yes, you should have all documents which demonstrate your points claimed, eg age, english, working experience, skill assessment..., at the time you lodge your nomination application.


----------



## bocko

anyone got request from the co for the birth certificate (except for kids)?

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

bocko said:


> anyone got request from the co for the birth certificate (except for kids)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


yes there were few people in the past who received the request for applicants and spouse's birth certificate


----------



## mustafa makram

hey guys,

what does it mean for CO to request all passport pages that have visa stamps or entry/exist permits?

i went through immitracker but count find anyone with similar situation?

hope someone could verify that? looks dangerous to me to be honest!


----------



## vikaschandra

mustafa makram said:


> hey guys,
> 
> what does it mean for CO to request all passport pages that have visa stamps or entry/exist permits?
> 
> i went through immitracker but count find anyone with similar situation?
> 
> hope someone could verify that? looks dangerous to me to be honest!


it Seems like the case officer wants to check the integrity of the details that you have provided especially with regards to the travel movements that might be the reason the VPO might have request to scan all the pages on the passport which has entry and exit stamps + the visas. 

Have you filled and uploaded the form 80? Do you have many travel movements? hope you have mentioned all correctly.


----------



## gowtham0110

*NSW ITA accepted*

Hi All,

Today, I have accepted the NSW ITA for 190 by paying AUD300. In how many days can I expect the NSW approval? Once the NSW approves my nomination, in how many days will I get the invite from DIBP to lodge visa?


----------



## mustafa makram

vikaschandra said:


> it Seems like the case officer wants to check the integrity of the details that you have provided especially with regards to the travel movements that might be the reason the VPO might have request to scan all the pages on the passport which has entry and exit stamps + the visas.
> 
> Have you filled and uploaded the form 80? Do you have many travel movements? hope you have mentioned all correctly.


I did mention everything, i front uploaded form 80 & 1221 as well, all my movements were mentioned there. my application is totally genuine!

whats the VPO? never heard of that term


----------



## andreyx108b

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi All, Today, I have accepted the NSW ITA for 190 by paying AUD300. In how many days can I expect the NSW approval? Once the NSW approves my nomination, in how many days will I get the invite from DIBP to lodge visa?


Anything from 2 days to 45 usually ))


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Hey guys. A very quick question
> 
> My wife lives with me in Australia. There is a question in online form about migrating and non migrating faimly members. Where should I put in her details?
> 
> This question is confusing me
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Upon someones suggetion I submitted my wifes details under "migrating faimly members" because she lives with me here and we got bridging visa status after paying visa fee. However, my visa document is showing my current Victorian address but my wife's document is showing her overseas address at the very top of bridging visa grant file. Is there something we missed or entered incorrect?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## varun86

cd93419 said:


> Congrats Varun.
> 
> Have you claimed any work experience points??
> 
> I have applied in Jan 2016 and still awaiting where as March cases are also getting finalised.


Hi,

Yes i did. 5 points. But there was no employment verification that i am aware of

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## vikaschandra

mustafa makram said:


> I did mention everything, i front uploaded form 80 & 1221 as well, all my movements were mentioned there. my application is totally genuine!
> 
> whats the VPO? never heard of that term


Ohh sorry to mention VPO it is Visa Processing Officer synonym to Case Officer. 

The case must be purely genuine but all CO must be wanting to check is the integrity of the data provided. Might be just some random check. Relax all will go fine just provide the details.


----------



## Abhishu

bose39 said:


> Yes, you should have all documents which demonstrate your points claimed, eg age, english, working experience, skill assessment..., at the time you lodge your nomination application.


 Hi, thanks for your reply.
I am only left with functional English for my spouse which I am not claiming any point. Should I submit EOI for 190 or I should wait for functional English evidence.


----------



## nvanm100

nvanm100 said:


> Do we need to get the Salary slips attested? softcopies generated by my prev comp are in color, but thats of the current comp are in black n white. Experts please guide. thanks!


Guys pl help


----------



## Alexism

Abhishu said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> I am only left with functional English for my spouse which I am not claiming any point. Should I submit EOI for 190 or I should wait for functional English evidence.


hi, if you are the main applicant and have all documents to support the points you are going to claim, then lodge EOI as soon as possible. 
Functional English evidence of dependent applicant(s) is only needed after you lodge your visa application (which is after you got nominated by a State) to DIBP.


----------



## skynet16

Abhishu said:


> bose39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you should have all documents which demonstrate your points claimed, eg age, english, working experience, skill assessment..., at the time you lodge your nomination application.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> I am only left with functional English for my spouse which I am not claiming any point. Should I submit EOI for 190 or I should wait for functional English evidence.
Click to expand...

Unless you're not claiming points for spouse experience and qualification, you don't need Spouse's IELTS results for IELTS. Only require main applicants. Even while lodging visa, you can upload it later.


----------



## skynet16

nvanm100 said:


> nvanm100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to get the Salary slips attested? softcopies generated by my prev comp are in color, but thats of the current comp are in black n white. Experts please guide. thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys pl help
Click to expand...

If they were received electronically, no need to get them attested.


----------



## skynet16

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> thatmiserable65pointerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys. A very quick question
> 
> My wife lives with me in Australia. There is a question in online form about migrating and non migrating faimly members. Where should I put in her details?
> 
> This question is confusing me
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Upon someones suggetion I submitted my wifes details under "migrating faimly members" because she lives with me here and we got bridging visa status after paying visa fee. However, my visa document is showing my current Victorian address but my wife's document is showing her overseas address at the very top of bridging visa grant file. Is there something we missed or entered incorrect?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Was her visa issued at different time than yours? Shouldn't be any problem in my opinion.


----------



## nvanm100

skynet16 said:


> If they were received electronically, no need to get them attested.


Thanks Sky!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Upon someones suggetion I submitted my wifes details under "migrating faimly members" because she lives with me here and we got bridging visa status after paying visa fee. However, my visa document is showing my current Victorian address but my wife's document is showing her overseas address at the very top of bridging visa grant file. Is there something we missed or entered incorrect?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

Where to upload the form 1436 Additional Applicant, under main applicant or each family member documents attachment section?


----------



## vikaschandra

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Where to upload the form 1436 Additional Applicant, under main applicant or each family member documents attachment section?


Add it under main Applicant


----------



## chzaib

Dear Fellows
I applied for 190 on 25th March 2016 with anzsco 261313
My Application status is "Application Received" as of today

When can I expect a co allocation?
is co allocation timeframe different for 189 and 190, or it also depends on Job code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

chzaib said:


> Dear Fellows
> I applied for 190 on 25th March 2016 with anzsco 261313
> My Application status is "Application Received" as of today
> 
> When can I expect a co allocation?
> is co allocation timeframe different for 189 and 190, or it also depends on Job code ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One month for 190 and 15 days for 189. Occupation is irrelevant for CO allocation.


----------



## ginugeorge

Today morning I got SkillSelect invitation for 190 NSW, exactly after 7 days (including 2 days holiday).

I have accessed the IMMIG site for visa lodgement and ran into the below issues.


1. I have created an IMMG account in advance for generating the HAP ID for medical, but the medical examinations are scheduled for 26 April. The results are not yet ready. This is having TRN ABC [Application Type: My Health Declarations].
2. When i try to lodge the visa application, this created another TRN XYZ [Application Type: Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)]. I have included the HAP ID nos in TRN ABC visa application. Is this going to create any issue. Can one person have two TRN nos?
3. I am not seeing any option to attach any of the visa documents. What should i do to upload the same? That will be shown only after Visa Lodgement or i can upload all documents and submit Visa Application?
4. I have lived in UAE for 2 years (2004-2005), this is outside last 10 years. My wife also stayed in UAE for 15 years, but in the last 10 years not. Whether the CO will ask for a UAE PCC? The stay abroad is not in the last 10 years? 


Regards
GG


----------



## sk804

ginugeorge said:


> Today morning I got SkillSelect invitation for 190 NSW, exactly after 7 days (including 2 days holiday).
> 
> I have accessed the IMMIG site for visa lodgement and ran into the below issues.
> 
> 1. I have created an IMMG account in advance for generating the HAP ID for medical, but the medical examinations are scheduled for 26 April. The results are not yet ready. This is having TRN ABC [Application Type: My Health Declarations].
> 2. When i try to lodge the visa application, this created another TRN XYZ [Application Type: Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)]. I have included the HAP ID nos in TRN ABC visa application. Is this going to create any issue. Can one person have two TRN nos?
> 3. I am not seeing any option to attach any of the visa documents. What should i do to upload the same? That will be shown only after Visa Lodgement or i can upload all documents and submit Visa Application?
> 4. I have lived in UAE for 2 years (2004-2005), this is outside last 10 years. My wife also stayed in UAE for 15 years, but in the last 10 years not. Whether the CO will ask for a UAE PCC? The stay abroad is not in the last 10 years?
> 
> Regards
> GG


You have to fill the application (as per EOI points claimed ) pay up the fees then you can keep uploading documents. 

About medical, Only HAP I'd matters ,I am not sure about TRN .

And past history (if out side your points claimed, pcc won't be required, however, you have to mention all your travel history ( for both) in 80 and form1221.

Best of luck.


----------



## nishitgandhi

Who says 13 is the unlucky number

Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE :jaw:

Yes super duper happy .. Yaabadaabadooooo :first:

Thanks everyone here who helped me.

Time line is Updated below:


DIRECT VISA GOLDEN GRANT 13/04/2016 

IED 17-2-17lane:

And how can I forget you man. GOD BLESS YOU KEEDA who guided me so much and any point of time....

ANDY without your myimmitracker planning and estimation was impossible man... and thanks for your moral support man.. 

You are certainly Andy Paul the Octopus... you said before 20th april you should get. 

Again thanks a lot to everyone!

13 is my new lucky number now.


----------



## yuechenjiang

ni****gandhi said:


> Who says 13 is the unlucky number
> 
> Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE :jaw:
> 
> Yes super duper happy .. Yaabadaabadooooo :first:
> 
> Thanks everyone here who helped me.
> 
> Time line is Updated below:
> 
> 
> DIRECT VISA GOLDEN GRANT 13/04/2016
> 
> IED 17-2-17lane:
> 
> And how can I forget you man. GOD BLESS YOU KEEDA who guided me so much and any point of time....
> 
> ANDY without your myimmitracker planning and estimation was impossible man... and thanks for your moral support man..
> 
> You are certainly Andy Paul the Octopus... you said before 20th april you should get.
> 
> Again thanks a lot to everyone!
> 
> 13 is my new lucky number now.


Congratulations, another march applicant! fingers cross for mine:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cd93419

Congrats Ni**** 




ni****gandhi said:


> Who says 13 is the unlucky number
> 
> Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes super duper happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Yaabadaabadooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone here who helped me.
> 
> Time line is Updated below:
> 
> 
> DIRECT VISA GOLDEN GRANT 13/04/2016
> 
> IED 17-2-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how can I forget you man. GOD BLESS YOU KEEDA who guided me so much and any point of time....
> 
> ANDY without your myimmitracker planning and estimation was impossible man... and thanks for your moral support man..
> 
> You are certainly Andy Paul the Octopus... you said before 20th april you should get.
> 
> Again thanks a lot to everyone!
> 
> 13 is my new lucky number now.


----------



## jaymin

ni****gandhi said:


> Who says 13 is the unlucky number
> 
> Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE :jaw:
> 
> Yes super duper happy .. Yaabadaabadooooo :first:
> 
> Thanks everyone here who helped me.
> 
> Time line is Updated below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIRECT VISA GOLDEN GRANT 13/04/2016
> 
> IED 17-2-17lane:
> 
> And how can I forget you man. GOD BLESS YOU KEEDA who guided me so much and any point of time....
> 
> ANDY without your myimmitracker planning and estimation was impossible man... and thanks for your moral support man..
> 
> You are certainly Andy Paul the Octopus... you said before 20th april you should get.
> 
> Again thanks a lot to everyone!
> 
> 13 is my new lucky number now.



Congratulation


----------



## cd93419

Now I am little bit disappointed as my all docs are genuine still it's more than 3 months and am standing in a queue.


----------



## nishitgandhi

Thanks you everyone


----------



## nishitgandhi

cd93419 said:


> Now I am little bit disappointed as my all docs are genuine still it's more than 3 months and am standing in a queue.


No CO contact so far? Or CO contact and you provided any thing he asked for and hit the IP button? If No CO contact then i would suggest please call DIBP. Usually 75% of application are processed in 3 months of time line....


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys in what category do we upload our CV for 190 visa,, i am trying to upload my CV but cant find any suitable category to fall it for,, where did u guys upload it?


----------



## yuechenjiang

Any lucky one got grant today?


----------



## nehaa777

*hi*



cd93419 said:


> Now I am little bit disappointed as my all docs are genuine still it's more than 3 months and am standing in a queue.


same here and waiting since oct 2015! one pending doc submitted on 31 march...dont know when will this end!


----------



## jaymin

nehaa777 said:


> same here and waiting since oct 2015! one pending doc submitted on 31 march...dont know when will this end!




Even im waiting since January. On 12th April I have paid 2nd vac and now waiting for good news. Hope it will get over soon by God grace.


----------



## nehaa777

*HI*



jaymin said:


> Even im waiting since January. On 12th April I have paid 2nd vac and now waiting for good news. Hope it will get over soon by God grace.


Yes i hope so because it is really killing


----------



## gowtham0110

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys in what category do we upload our CV for 190 visa,, i am trying to upload my CV but cant find any suitable category to fall it for,, where did u guys upload it?


There is an option called resume/CV in the drop down list.


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi,

It's more than one month after i submitted additional documents requested by allocated CO. Also, employment verification was done at the beginning of the last week. When i should expect a decision ?!!!!!! Also, if i uploaded additional documents such as my national ID or employment reference stamped and signed by the president of company (the provided one was signed only by my manager).

Hope i anyone has such experience.


----------



## R123

MimoMKF said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's more than one month after i submitted additional documents requested by allocated CO. Also, employment verification was done at the beginning of the last week. When i should expect a decision ?!!!!!! Also, if i uploaded additional documents such as my national ID or employment reference stamped and signed by the president of company (the provided one was signed only by my manager).
> 
> Hope i anyone has such experience.


Are you claming Aussi employment or overseas employment, and which one has gone the verfication?


----------



## MimoMKF

R123 said:


> Are you claming Aussi employment or overseas employment, and which one has gone the verfication?


I am claiming both.
Verification was done for overseas only.


----------



## R123

MimoMKF said:


> I am claiming both.
> Verification was done for overseas only.


Do not worry, your Grant is on the corner (i.e. coming soon)
You share your timeline for more support!


----------



## MimoMKF

I don't know how. 
Could you explain in details?!!


----------



## R123

MimoMKF said:


> I don't know how.
> Could you explain in details?!!


for example:

Skills assessment:..which date
State sponsorship:...date
Visa Invite:....date
Visa Application:....date
CO contact:....date (what they ask for)
if CO contact again mention it
Employment verification:...is it direct or through an overseas embassy?
Grant:.....Hopefully soon


----------



## MimoMKF

i see, but how i make it as a signature to appear in all of my posts ?


----------



## R123

MimoMKF said:


> i see, but how i make it as a signature to appear in all of my posts ?


Press on QUICK LINKS>>>Edit Signature

Do not forget to give me a like


----------



## ginugeorge

sk804 said:


> You have to fill the application (as per EOI points claimed ) pay up the fees then you can keep uploading documents.
> 
> About medical, Only HAP I'd matters ,I am not sure about TRN .
> 
> And past history (if out side your points claimed, pcc won't be required, however, you have to mention all your travel history ( for both) in 80 and form1221.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks. I am planning to complete the lodging and regenerate the HAP IDs. I think that will be more good as many employers are asking TRN if the visa in process.


----------



## MimoMKF

Done mate !
Hope i can receive any suggestions when i expect a response from CO?


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Hi guys,

New to this thread... waiting for 4 months now after uploading the last document


----------



## vikaschandra

ni****gandhi said:


> Who says 13 is the unlucky number
> 
> Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE :jaw:
> 
> Yes super duper happy .. Yaabadaabadooooo :first:
> 
> Thanks everyone here who helped me.
> 
> Time line is Updated below:
> 
> 
> DIRECT VISA GOLDEN GRANT 13/04/2016
> 
> IED 17-2-17lane:
> 
> And how can I forget you man. GOD BLESS YOU KEEDA who guided me so much and any point of time....
> 
> ANDY without your myimmitracker planning and estimation was impossible man... and thanks for your moral support man..
> 
> You are certainly Andy Paul the Octopus... you said before 20th april you should get.
> 
> Again thanks a lot to everyone!
> 
> 13 is my new lucky number now.



Congratulations Ni**** 13 becomes your lucky number now.. 

best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## 1400ashi

ni****gandhi said:


> Who says 13 is the unlucky number
> 
> Yesterday morning, i woke up and as usual check my email to see my golden grant email. And IT WAS THERE :jaw:
> 
> Yes super duper happy .. Yaabadaabadooooo :first:
> 
> Thanks everyone here who helped me.
> 
> Time line is Updated below:
> 
> 
> DIRECT VISA GOLDEN GRANT 13/04/2016
> 
> IED 17-2-17lane:
> 
> And how can I forget you man. GOD BLESS YOU KEEDA who guided me so much and any point of time....
> 
> ANDY without your myimmitracker planning and estimation was impossible man... and thanks for your moral support man..
> 
> You are certainly Andy Paul the Octopus... you said before 20th april you should get.
> 
> Again thanks a lot to everyone!
> 
> 13 is my new lucky number now.


congrats Ni****


----------



## kavimate85

Good news is I finally got my PR on Monday and I hope very one else waiting get their PR very soon finally after 6 years of hardwork am now permenent in australia


----------



## vikaschandra

kavimate85 said:


> Good news is I finally got my PR on Monday and I hope very one else waiting get their PR very soon finally after 6 years of hardwork am now permenent in australia


Congratulations Kavi.


----------



## jaymin

kavimate85 said:


> Good news is I finally got my PR on Monday and I hope very one else waiting get their PR very soon finally after 6 years of hardwork am now permenent in australia


Congratulation


----------



## Junaijo

Congratulations, mate.


----------



## Junaijo

kavimate85 said:


> Good news is I finally got my PR on Monday and I hope very one else waiting get their PR very soon finally after 6 years of hardwork am now permenent in australia


Congratulations.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys in what category do we upload our CV for 190 visa,, i am trying to upload my CV but cant find any suitable category to fall it for,, where did u guys upload it?


I uoloaded it under others

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## viv101

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys in what category do we upload our CV for 190 visa,, i am trying to upload my CV but cant find any suitable category to fall it for,, where did u guys upload it?


the category is a mandatory one - "CV/Resume"
i just completed my 190 application and paid $300


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

Have following couple of queries.

What will be the document type for Family Relationship Certificate on ImmiAccount?
In Form 80 question no 19, should we have to enter non-experienced since birth till first job and education details also but education already answered in question no 20?


----------



## harshvg4

Hey Guys. 

I had submitted my application on 17 Jan. 
The CO contacted me for PCC on 15 feb to which i replied with d docs on 5th March. 

Since then the CO seems to b giving me d cold shoulder. I sent him a mail on 7th April but no reply till date!!

Is there a number i can call him on to get a status of my application??

I couldnt find a relevant no on d website!

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshvg4

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this thread... waiting for 4 months now after uploading the last document




Dude. Pls try contacting the CO. 
4 months is a long time to wait. 
I have been waiting 1.5 months after my last doc update. N i seem to be pulling all my hair out already.


----------



## pirata

andreyx108b said:


> Usually yes, it is a sign, that you will get a grant soon, but at the sane time.. some applicants waited for weeks/months for a grant after paying VAC2.


Geez,

But it would be a disaster to pay the second installment and not get the grant after that (if everything else is fine).

Also, has it ever happened that the CO forgot or did not ask for proof of functional English for the spouse?


----------



## Lopea

Hi Mates, I am new to this forum. Congrats to everyone who got their golden mail and hope others will get good news soon.

I have the following time:

1. ACT 190 Lodged: 12-March-2016
2. Docs uploaded: 13-March-2016
3. CO contact: not yet
4. Grant: Finger crossed


----------



## ssahoo3

Hi,

Co has been assigned to my 190-SA application from 16th march and mailed that no further docs required, but still in Immiaccount it says *'Application received'*.

Please let me know what are the next phases for an application ?
Do I need to do that anything ?

Thanks,
Sourav

261312 - Developer programmer 
ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15 
PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15) 
190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016
190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016
CO assigned - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required)
Visa Grant - " "


----------



## yuechenjiang

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Co has been assigned to my 190-SA application from 16th march and mailed that no further docs required, but still in Immiaccount it says *'Application received'*.
> 
> Please let me know what are the next phases for an application ?
> Do I need to do that anything ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sourav
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15
> PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15)
> 190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016
> 190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016
> CO assigned - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required)
> Visa Grant - " "


If no additional doc required, why didn't give you a direct grant? Any senior can explain this?


----------



## Attentionseeker

yuechenjiang said:


> If no additional doc required, why didn't give you a direct grant? Any senior can explain this?


It could be a number of reasons. Employment verification, internal checks etc.


----------



## yuechenjiang

That make sense! Thank you.


----------



## ssahoo3

Attentionseeker said:


> It could be a number of reasons. Employment verification, internal checks etc.


I have not claimed any points for employment verification.

Please let me know what are the steps after *'Application received'* ?

In my case CO has been assigned since *a month *ago , does status change after CO assignment ?

Thanks


----------



## cd93419

Ideally u should get direct grant but there is one step called "Assessment in progress" but it may not be in ur case.

Expert can tell u.




ssahoo3 said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be a number of reasons. Employment verification, internal checks etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not claimed any points for employment verification.
> 
> Please let me know what are the steps after *'Application received'* ?
> 
> In my case CO has been assigned since *a month *ago , does status change after CO assignment ?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Dilawerpal

Hi,

Can anyone tell that how long it Take to receive an invitation for NSW Visa Class 190


----------



## Abhishu

Dilawerpal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell that how long it Take to receive an invitation for NSW Visa Class 190


I believe next invitation should be between 20-23 April .


----------



## ssahoo3

cd93419 said:


> Ideally u should get direct grant but there is one step called "Assessment in progress" but it may not be in ur case.
> 
> Expert can tell u.



Experts could you please help me on my application status ?

Anyone aware of this scenario or have seen it happening to any application ?

Thanks-


----------



## atharmaria

Hello everyone. I have been a silent member of this forum. But from now on I won't be. Here is my timeline.

Ielts L 7.5 R 7.5 W 6 S 7
Anzsco. 342311
Tra assessment +'ve 14 Nov 15
EOI submission 60 points 489
SA state nomination 21 Nov 15
ITA 25 Jan 16
VISA LODGED 3rd March 16
All docs front loaded 5th March 16
Co contact 4th April 16
(Requested form 80 me and wife, marriage registration certificate, employment evidence I.e. 1 payslip dated commencement of work and 1 latest, polio vaccination certificate, all three kids birth certificates and passport bio page)
All docs uploaded 6th April 2016
VISA GRANT. IA


----------



## yuechenjiang

May be you can show your points break on , so people can have a look the reason why you didn't have a direct grant.

Do you have any spouse or
have you lived in several countries before?


----------



## elite.shweta

*When to expect 190visa grant for NSW*

Hi All,

My timelines are below,when should i expect a grant ?

ANZSCO code is 261313 (SOftware engineer)


VISA lodged 17th Jan 2016
CO contacted on 20th Feb 2016
PCC and Medical(Uploaded on 5th March 2016)
2nd CO contact on 5th April 2016(for form 80)
Uploaded form 80 on 5th April
Uploaded form 1221 on 10th April
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

pirata said:


> Geez, But it would be a disaster to pay the second installment and not get the grant after that (if everything else is fine). Also, has it ever happened that the CO forgot or did not ask for proof of functional English for the spouse?


I have not seen such a case


----------



## andreyx108b

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi, Co has been assigned to my 190-SA application from 16th march and mailed that no further docs required, but still in Immiaccount it says 'Application received'. Please let me know what are the next phases for an application ? Do I need to do that anything ? Thanks, Sourav 261312 - Developer programmer ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15 PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15) 190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016 190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016 CO assigned - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required) Visa Grant - " "


Just wait!


----------



## andreyx108b

elite.shweta said:


> Hi All, My timelines are below,when should i expect a grant ? ANZSCO code is 261313 (SOftware engineer) VISA lodged 17th Jan 2016 CO contacted on 20th Feb 2016 PCC and Medical(Uploaded on 5th March 2016) 2nd CO contact on 5th April 2016(for form 80) Uploaded form 80 on 5th April Uploaded form 1221 on 10th April Grant :fingerscrossed:


I would say 30-60 days from co contact.


----------



## Julie2004

Hi All,

I just submitted EOI to NSW for visa 190 nomination. I want to know my chances of getting invitation from NSW. Please advise.

Here is the breakup of my points:

Occupation 261313 (Software Engg.)
Total points = 65 (60+5 State nomination)
Exp : 6+ years - 10 pts; 
IELTS: 10 pts (overall band 8.0 but 7.5 in writing)

ACS +ve on 13 April 2016
EOI 190 NSW submitted 14 April 2016

Can I hope for getting 190 invite from NSW and usually how long is it taking these days.

Appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## andreyx108b

Julie2004 said:


> Hi All, I just submitted EOI to NSW for visa 190 nomination. I want to know my chances of getting invitation from NSW. Please advise. Here is the breakup of my points: Occupation 261313 (Software Engg.) Total points = 65 (60+5 State nomination) Exp : 6+ years - 10 pts; IELTS: 10 pts (overall band 8.0 but 7.5 in writing) ACS +ve on 13 April 2016 EOI 190 NSW submitted 14 April 2016 Can I hope for getting 190 invite from NSW and usually how long is it taking these days. Appreciate the suggestions.


You have a decent chance


----------



## ssahoo3

yuechenjiang said:


> May be you can show your points break on , so people can have a look the reason why you didn't have a direct grant.
> 
> Do you have any spouse or
> have you lived in several countries before?


Hi points are -
In total -60 Points (190-SA -261312 - Developer programmer)
Age - 30 
PTE - 10
Qualification - 15
State sponsorship - 5

No spouse, I am in Australia on 457 visa.

Thanks,


----------



## yuechenjiang

Hi
I can't see why you didn't get a direct grant, may be they are checking your overseas qualification or other things?(I assume you did not study here). if I were you I will be impatient just like you. Hope you will get grant soon.


----------



## yuechenjiang

Lopea said:


> Hi Mates, I am new to this forum. Congrats to everyone who got their golden mail and hope others will get good news soon.
> 
> I have the following time:
> 
> 1. ACT 190 Lodged: 12-March-2016
> 2. Docs uploaded: 13-March-2016
> 3. CO contact: not yet
> 4. Grant: Finger crossed


Hi 
what's your occupation? I lodged my ACT 190 on 30/3/16. hope you get your grant soon


----------



## sharon77

ssahoo3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Co has been assigned to my 190-SA application from 16th march and mailed that no further docs required, but still in Immiaccount it says *'Application received'*.
> 
> Please let me know what are the next phases for an application ?
> Do I need to do that anything ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sourav
> 
> 261312 - Developer programmer
> ACS +ve - 10 OCT-15
> PTE-A | L=80,R=85,S=75,W=75 | (14/11/15)
> 190 - SA Invite - 17 FEB 2016
> 190 VISA Lodge - 18 FEB 2016
> CO assigned - 16 MAR 2016 (No additonal docs required)
> Visa Grant - " "


Good day,

I share the same timeline with you just that my submission was done a day after yours . We were contacted same day by a case officer asking for no document . I also applied to SA and my immiaccount is till showing same application received . I believe that a grant will come soon . let just keep our finger crossed .


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

Greetings to everyone !!!

Again many congratulations to people who received grants last week and this week.

Today, i am marking 84th day without a co contact nor a grant. Any idea of what would i be expecting to happen

Should i call them after 90 days limit i.e. Next Friday as to know what's happening with my visa application.

From the day, i have lodged there has been no update or movement in my application status. Though, i get worried but still I don't know what best to do during this time. How long should i wait and call them for getting an update?

Seniors please provide me some guidance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssahoo3

sharon77 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I share the same timeline with you just that my submission was done a day after yours . We were contacted same day by a case officer asking for no document . I also applied to SA and my immiaccount is till showing same application received . I believe that a grant will come soon . let just keep our finger crossed .


Good to know we are in the same application status with same timeline.
Hope we get the grant soon.

My CO name is afsaneh , whose yours ?

Thanks


----------



## 1400ashi

kavimate85 said:


> Good news is I finally got my PR on Monday and I hope very one else waiting get their PR very soon finally after 6 years of hardwork am now permenent in australia


congrats !!


----------



## Lopea

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi
> what's your occupation? I lodged my ACT 190 on 30/3/16. hope you get your grant soon


My nominated occupation is External Auditor 221213! P.S: I am with my spouse.

Thanks for cheering up and hope everyone here will get the golden mail soon!


----------



## elite.shweta

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi
> what's your occupation? I lodged my ACT 190 on 30/3/16. hope you get your grant soon


May be your case isint assigned yet.As per the link below cases till 3rd march are assigned GSM(CO)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/
Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## vikaschandra

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Greetings to everyone !!!
> 
> Again many congratulations to people who received grants last week and this week.
> 
> Today, i am marking 84th day without a co contact nor a grant. Any idea of what would i be expecting to happen
> 
> Should i call them after 90 days limit i.e. Next Friday as to know what's happening with my visa application.
> 
> From the day, i have lodged there has been no update or movement in my application status. Though, i get worried but still I don't know what best to do during this time. How long should i wait and call them for getting an update?
> 
> Seniors please provide me some guidance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't call them right after the 90 days are completed. Wait for a week or two and still if you do not get any response probably you can give them a call. 

Most probably if all is ok with your documenation the CO would not come back asking for anything and just issue the Grant Letter. 

You have been patient so far wait for few more weeks


----------



## HasIrf

*Thank you ppl*

Oh people.. I got the invite - NSW 190 - ICT BA - 65 points 
Those who are awaiting.. remember every cloud has a silver lining. 

Going to submit the documents.. My agent said 6-8 weeks to go for the PR. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra

HasIrf said:


> Oh people.. I got the invite - NSW 190 - ICT BA - 65 points
> Those who are awaiting.. remember every cloud has a silver lining.
> 
> Going to submit the documents.. My agent said 6-8 weeks to go for the PR. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations and best wishes with your application


----------



## Lopea

HasIrf said:


> Oh people.. I got the invite - NSW 190 - ICT BA - 65 points
> Those who are awaiting.. remember every cloud has a silver lining.
> 
> Going to submit the documents.. My agent said 6-8 weeks to go for the PR. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats, the golden mail is on the way!


----------



## elite.shweta

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations and best wishes with your application


Did you guys upload your digital photo's also ?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

VISA lodged 17th Jan 2016
CO contacted on 20th Feb 2016
PCC and Medical(Uploaded on 5th March 2016)
2nd CO contact on 5th April 2016(for form 80)
Uploaded form 80 on 5th April
Uploaded form 1221 on 10th April
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Krithika Raj

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 19/Mar/2016. Still now I have not not any CO assigned, my application status is just Application Received. 

I have 6 years of work ex, out of which I am claiming points for 4 years. I worked in two companies (Two largest IT Service companies in India). The employment verification letters I got from my managers,for one company, it just has his name and designation and for another company, it has his name, employee id,designation. 

Both the letters don't have their mobile number or mail id. Will this be a problem, if they decide to do an employee verification?

Should I resubmit the letters with these details included? Please give me your inputs!


----------



## rahulraju2008

elite.shweta said:


> Did you guys upload your digital photo's also ?
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> VISA lodged 17th Jan 2016
> CO contacted on 20th Feb 2016
> PCC and Medical(Uploaded on 5th March 2016)
> 2nd CO contact on 5th April 2016(for form 80)
> Uploaded form 80 on 5th April
> Uploaded form 1221 on 10th April
> Grant :fingerscrossed:


I did upload but I don't think any CO would ever come back asking for a digital phone. But since its listed as a required doc and if you've got it then why not upload it?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

how long it takes to grant 190 ? 
I have submitted all possible docs in advance + medical + form 80 ETC.
i did not claim any work experience points so i think it should take less time than those applicants who claim work exp points


----------



## andreyx108b

HasIrf said:


> Oh people.. I got the invite - NSW 190 - ICT BA - 65 points Those who are awaiting.. remember every cloud has a silver lining. Going to submit the documents.. My agent said 6-8 weeks to go for the PR. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats!!


----------



## sishtlas

Hello,

I am new here. Please help me get clarity on a concern that I have regarding my 190 visa application.

I have lodged my application for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) on 24th Mar, 2016. I haven't had a CO allocated as yet. The biggest concern I have is that my IELTS score (R-9, L-9,S-8,W-7 and Overall-8.5) expires on the 22nd of June, 2016. Will I be required to take an English language test again? I really don't want to be taking an English language test at this juncture and I hope I'm not required to as I am not really comfortable with the writing section. Can someone shed some light on this please?

Thanks for your patience
SS


----------



## chzaib

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Greetings to everyone !!!
> 
> Again many congratulations to people who received grants last week and this week.
> 
> Today, i am marking 84th day without a co contact nor a grant. Any idea of what would i be expecting to happen
> 
> Should i call them after 90 days limit i.e. Next Friday as to know what's happening with my visa application.
> 
> From the day, i have lodged there has been no update or movement in my application status. Though, i get worried but still I don't know what best to do during this time. How long should i wait and call them for getting an update?
> 
> Seniors please provide me some guidance.


What is the status of your application in immi account ? "Application Received" ? or something else ?


----------



## AA007

Hi, How necessary is to upload CV? Actually I didn't upload since visa lodged and even CO Didn't ask for it at 1st contact.
Should I upload it now?


----------



## HasIrf

Hoping for the best...



Lopea said:


> Congrats, the golden mail is on the way!


----------



## Julie2004

andreyx108b said:


> You have a decent chance


Thank you for the reply andreyx108b .... what can be the approx waiting time?


----------



## andreyx108b

Julie2004 said:


> Thank you for the reply andreyx108b .... what can be the approx waiting time?


Hard to say, totally depends on NSW.


----------



## sk804

elite.shweta said:


> May be your case isint assigned yet.As per the link below cases till 3rd march are assigned GSM(CO)
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/
> Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


My application date is 9th March, 
On 13th April CO was allocated to me and asked for pcc.

I guess this link is not updated.


----------



## myasirma

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Have following couple of queries.
> 
> What will be the document type for Family Relationship Certificate on ImmiAccount?
> In Form 80 question no 19, should we have to enter non-experienced since birth till first job and education details also but education already answered in question no 20?


Any body has answers to my query.


----------



## ausLove

*Case Officer Name!*



sk804 said:


> My application date is 9th March,
> On 13th April CO was allocated to me and asked for pcc.
> 
> I guess this link is not updated.


Dear,

Is your case officer with this name "Karen from Adelaide".

regards,


----------



## sk804

ausLove said:


> Dear,
> 
> Is your case officer with this name "Karen from Adelaide".
> 
> regards,


No, it's Sophiee


----------



## gaudit24

chzaib said:


> What is the status of your application in immi account ? "Application Received" ? or something else ?




It is still "Application received".


----------



## nvanm100

Guys, I haven't lodged my Visa yet and I am trying to generate a self HAP Id for medicals. I have already created a new application and submitted My Health Declarations but couldnt see any option to generate the referral letter or find the HAP Id. It says the application is submitted and Print Summary shows only TRN. am I missing something? Guys pl help.


----------



## vikaschandra

nvanm100 said:


> Guys, I haven't lodged my Visa yet and I am trying to generate a self HAP Id for medicals. I have already created a new application and submitted My Health Declarations but couldnt see any option to generate the referral letter or find the HAP Id. It says the application is submitted and Print Summary shows only TRN. am I missing something? Guys pl help.


Had replied to you on eoi thread



vikaschandra said:


> Have you followed the steps Ravi has mentioned also go through this link & this to understand the prcoess better
> 
> 
> 
> You would need to get the 1 year old undergo general examination only. For more info check this link


----------



## manc0108

Anyone assigned CO Theresa from GSM Brisbane?


----------



## vish555

following


----------



## tabish_mb

Hi Friends,

I have recently received invitation to apply for NSW and I have 14 days to respond back, can anyone guide me what things i should be really careful before applying? Any help will be highly appreciated? And once my visa got approved , within how many months/years i have to land in australia?


----------



## tikki2282

Can anyone share the required list of documents for NSW application.


----------



## vikaschandra

tabish_mb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have recently received invitation to apply for NSW and I have 14 days to respond back, can anyone guide me what things i should be really careful before applying? Any help will be highly appreciated? And once my visa got approved , within how many months/years i have to land in australia?


Congratulations on receiving the invitation from NSW. Firstly you got to accept te invitation to proceed further. 

The checklist for 190 visa application go through it

It all depends on what IED you get in your grant letter. The IED would depend on the PCC or the medicals.


----------



## vikaschandra

tikki2282 said:


> Can anyone share the required list of documents for NSW application.


No specific checklist for NSW you can follow the checklist for 190 Visa Application 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> No specific checklist for NSW you can follow the checklist for 190 Visa Application
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist



Thanks Vikas


----------



## AA007

AA007 said:


> Hi, How necessary is to upload CV? Actually I didn't upload since visa lodged and even CO Didn't ask for it at 1st contact.
> Should I upload it now?


Any response ??


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Any response ??


There is a category on the immi account where cv is supposed to be uploaded hence we assume it is necessary but since you have not uploaded it and the CO has not asked for it during the first contact probably you can do away with it.


----------



## AA007

vikaschandra said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any response ??
> 
> 
> 
> There is a category on the immi account where cv is supposed to be uploaded hence we assume it is necessary but since you have not uploaded it and the CO has not asked for it during the first contact probably you can do away with it.
Click to expand...

Thx
Same I was thinking 
But in case if I upload it now, it might give a chance to CO to ask for more details. Confused


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Thx
> Same I was thinking
> But in case if I upload it now, it might give a chance to CO to ask for more details. Confused


Wait do not upload it right away if the CO really feels the need of the Cv he/she will come back to you. Why take chances to get scrutinized


----------



## AA007

vikaschandra said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx
> Same I was thinking
> But in case if I upload it now, it might give a chance to CO to ask for more details. Confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait do not upload it right away if the CO really feels the need of the Cv he/she will come back to you. Why take chances to get scrutinized
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## tabish_mb

vikaschandra said:


> tabish_mb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have recently received invitation to apply for NSW and I have 14 days to respond back, can anyone guide me what things i should be really careful before applying? Any help will be highly appreciated? And once my visa got approved , within how many months/years i have to land in australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on receiving the invitation from NSW. Firstly you got to accept te invitation to proceed further.
> 
> The checklist for 190 visa application go through it
> 
> It all depends on what IED you get in your grant letter. The IED would depend on the PCC or the medicals.
Click to expand...


Dear, i just got a very strict email stating that i cannot open the link multiple times and cannot share it with anyone, so firstly, can describe in detail how to accept the application and move forward as it was not mentioned for acceptance. All that is required is to fill out their form and submit the documents. Therefore, i dont wanna lose this chance and want to submit without errors, so please be more elaborative for the complete process and things to take care while filling out the form.

Looking forward for quick help and quidance. Please note that i have to respond with all the documents online within these two weeks.



Regards,


----------



## Lopea

sk804 said:


> My application date is 9th March,
> On 13th April CO was allocated to me and asked for pcc.
> 
> I guess this link is not updated.


This link will only be updated on monthly base. The next update will come in early May. Don't worry too much.


----------



## Attentionseeker

tabish_mb said:


> Dear, i just got a very strict email stating that i cannot open the link multiple times and cannot share it with anyone, so firstly, can describe in detail how to accept the application and move forward as it was not mentioned for acceptance. All that is required is to fill out their form and submit the documents. Therefore, i dont wanna lose this chance and want to submit without errors, so please be more elaborative for the complete process and things to take care while filling out the form.
> 
> Looking forward for quick help and quidance. Please note that i have to respond with all the documents online within these two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


If you read the email carefully there is a link where you can read what sort of documents you need to attach. It also gives you further instructions as to how to access that link. For example you've to use Chrome to open that link. Then you fill in some form and then upload CV, Qualifications, work evidence if claiming points for experience, assessment letter and English score evidence. Read the email carefully and read all the links provided in that email.


----------



## MimoMKF

I got email from skilled support asking to clarify some issues. 
Anyone got the same e-mail. 
If yes, when your visa was granted. 
I hope after replying to this e-mail, i can get the grant very soon.


----------



## vish555

Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get nominated .


----------



## Sal76

Hi 
Visa lodged(190)-17 Nov15
CO As signed- 11DEC15
PCC and medical submitted 28 December 15
Employment verification 02 March 16
Visa Grant-??


----------



## Revai

I am a surveyor ANZSCO code 2322-12, I wrote and passed my IELTS GT by at least 7 in all the bands, only to be told it has to be academic in order to apply for visa...surprisingly enough this is not made clear on platforms and forums. I yesterday I wrote the acdemic again, after which I will do the assessment with SSSI, then do EOI. Hopefully the ITA will be quick then I will lodge the visa application.


----------



## dheeraj81

Revai said:


> I am a surveyor ANZSCO code 2322-12, I wrote and passed my IELTS GT by at least 7 in all the bands, only to be told it has to be academic in order to apply for visa...surprisingly enough this is not made clear on platforms and forums. I yesterday I wrote the acdemic again, after which I will do the assessment with SSSI, then do EOI. Hopefully the ITA will be quick then I will lodge the visa application.


For Immigration it is IELTS General Training & for Study it is IELTS Academics...
No Need to write exam again


----------



## skynet16

Revai said:


> I am a surveyor ANZSCO code 2322-12, I wrote and passed my IELTS GT by at least 7 in all the bands, only to be told it has to be academic in order to apply for visa...surprisingly enough this is not made clear on platforms and forums. I yesterday I wrote the acdemic again, after which I will do the assessment with SSSI, then do EOI. Hopefully the ITA will be quick then I will lodge the visa application.


Forums and platforms are not official versions. I haven't heard anyone needing academic IELTS for Visa unless it's one of the special conditions for your specfic occupation code or sponsoring state. Please share did the Sponsoring state asked you for academic IELTS?


----------



## andreyx108b

skynet16 said:


> Forums and platforms are not official versions. I haven't heard anyone needing academic IELTS for Visa unless it's one of the special conditions for your specfic occupation code or sponsoring state. Please share did the Sponsoring state asked you for academic IELTS?


This might be a req. from assessing authority?


----------



## dheeraj81

andreyx108b said:


> This might be a req. from assessing authority?


Noting is specified on accessing site.... you can drop an email and check with the authority..

http://www.sssi.org.au/userfiles/docs/SSSI%20Policy/documents_14405537601230234734.pdf


----------



## sharon77

ssahoo3 said:


> Good to know we are in the same application status with same timeline.
> Hope we get the grant soon.
> 
> My CO name is afsaneh , whose yours ?
> 
> Thanks


Good day,

My case officer's name is Mary - Jane .

Thank you .


----------



## skynet16

vish555 said:


> Submitted the 190 Visa for 2613 with 70 points just now . Anyone familiar when i am likely to get nominated .


Update your case on Immitracker if not done already .. Average time is 4-5 weeks for direct Grants, if CO asks for further documents could be anything between 8-12 weeks.


----------



## JayBees

My current (15 points) and previous employers (not claiming points!) received verification call and email. Another waiting period starts...


----------



## nehaa777

Guys how do we know they are doing employer verification? Like how and which employer they called?


----------



## andreyx108b

nehaa777 said:


> Guys how do we know they are doing employer verification? Like how and which employer they called?


Only from employer.


----------



## Lopea

Is there anyone applied before or on 12.March.2016 have no contact from CO yet? I am a little bit worried about the processing time now.


----------



## andreyx108b

Lopea said:


> Is there anyone applied before or on 12.March.2016 have no contact from CO yet? I am a little bit worried about the processing time now.


Many.


----------



## umairyc

skynet16 said:


> Update your case on Immitracker if not done already .. Average time is 4-5 weeks for direct Grants, if CO asks for further documents could be anything between 8-12 weeks.


Do you mean 8 to 12 weeks after the CO's contact or from the date of lodgement? Please let me know. thanks


----------



## mal_1977

Hi,

I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?

Waiting for comments from dear expats.

Mal


----------



## yuechenjiang

Any grant today? It seems the process is slowing down...


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

MimoMKF said:


> I got email from skilled support asking to clarify some issues.
> Anyone got the same e-mail.
> If yes, when your visa was granted.
> I hope after replying to this e-mail, i can get the grant very soon.


Can you please elaborate what exactly they requested

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Can you please elaborate what exactly they requested
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Hi cd3419 and gaudit24,

Any progress in your application. It seems we are the only January Applicant left.


----------



## MimoMKF

They asked about employment gap and how you were financially supported.


----------



## cd93419

No new update from my side. I can tell u tht team 10 is working on it.





jaymin said:


> thatmiserable65pointerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please elaborate what exactly they requested
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd3419 and gaudit24,
> 
> Any progress in your application. It seems we are the only January Applicant left.
Click to expand...


----------



## yuechenjiang

MimoMKF said:


> They asked about employment gap and how you were financially supported.


That's very detailed they asked about. Is this a routine check for every one or just for your case? Any senior experience the same thing?


----------



## kevin_acct

mal_1977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a question on 190 Visa PR holder. What's the main difference between 189 and 190?
> Reading in many blogs I came to know that except 190 being state sponsored there is no other difference. 190 PR holder enjoys the same rights as 189 PR Visa holder but he has to go to the state who sponsored his Visa first.190 Visa PR holder too can work in any state provided he is not getting a job in his current state.State Government who invited him doesn't hold restrictions on the place but they only prefer that he should look for job in their state first ?
> 
> Waiting for comments from dear expats.
> 
> Mal


Yes you are right. There is only moral obligation to stay and work in the state sponsoring you. However there is not any legal obligation. But everybody tries to keep that moral obligation. There are some people who never visited the sponsoring state and landed lived and worked in another state.


----------



## Jack21

Hi


Everyone,please update about nsw approval as i am curiously waiting from 24th march.


----------



## elite.shweta

jaymin said:


> Hi cd3419 and gaudit24,
> 
> Any progress in your application. It seems we are the only January Applicant left.


Me too i am also Jan applicant


----------



## gaudit24

elite.shweta said:


> Me too i am also Jan applicant




No update guys. Today i am marking 87 days from date of lodgement and without any CO contact. I have trained my mind till 5th may post which i shall call them up for updates.

Don't know whats happening but surely the process is damn slow.


----------



## ausLove

*Case Officer Name!*



umairyc said:


> Do you mean 8 to 12 weeks after the CO's contact or from the date of lodgement? Please let me know. thanks


Dear,

Is your case officer with this name "Karen (Position Number 60000866) from GSM Adelaide".

regards,


----------



## santhoshreddyn

Did any of your applications have been assigned to Maria case officer from GSM Brisbane and did you get any replies from her?

Position Number: 60025247


----------



## danielm

elite.shweta said:


> Me too i am also Jan applicant


Am also Jan applicant ... After case officer requested documents,and uploaded on 16th March and yet no reply .


----------



## pradpt

Hi All,

i just got my IELTS with avg 8. I need help in getting the formats required for reference letter from our peers/managers which are needed for my assessment with ACS. 

Also anyhelp to get the link for cap ceilings for my anzcode would be really grateful.

Going for 190 subclass with anzcode - 261313

Thanks for all the support. 

Regards,
Pradpt.


----------



## 65Points!

Hi, joining you all!

Put in the EoI for SC190 on the 11th of this month for NSW, fingers crossed, hopefully I get an invite soon enough. I was expecting some movement in SC189 for 65 pointers, but seeing no real movement so decided to go for SC190, technically lost a month in observation. 

Other than that, I am ready with all the documentation required. 

Looking to do NAATI if no response to SC190.

Adding to your list of people getting grants, a friend got a direct grant on Friday last, he had applied in March.

My Details:

221111 Accountant General
Age: 25/PTE A: 20 (79+)/Qualification: 15/Australia Study: 5
SC 189: EoI - 10/3/16 - 65; SC 190: EoI 11/4/16 - 65+5
AFP: 7/1/2016; PCC India: 27/1/16; Meds:5/2/16


----------



## nvanm100

Guys, I need to make sure of this thing very quickly. 
I have received a nomination from NSW and an invite from DIBP to lodge 190 Visa on 14 Apr. I am turning 33 on 21st Apr and going to lose 5 points for my age after that date. My question is, do I need to lodge the visa application before I lose the age related points or when I got the visa invite, my points for blocked and now I can apply anytime within the prescribed 60 days period? 
I believe I need not worry about the points anymore, am I correct?


----------



## kuriatko

Jack21 said:


> Hi Guyz...m new to this forum for your valuable advise.
> 
> I received nsw invitation on 18th march,2016 and submitted my application on 24th march.
> I haven't heard anything from nsw till now.
> 
> can anyone plz guide me on this?
> 
> Thanks


I believe you still need to wait. I have been invited by NSW on 18th March 2016 as General Accountant. I submitted my documents on 20th March and I am still waiting. 

Total points = 65 + 5


----------



## unikorn

I believe you need to apply for visa before you turn 33. Your EoI will be frozen the moment you lodge your visa application, but not before that, and I guess the CO will assess your case based on the date the application is received, not the date they invited you.


----------



## nvanm100

unikorn said:


> I believe you need to apply for visa before you turn 33. Your EoI will be frozen the moment you lodge your visa application, but not before that, and I guess the CO will assess your case based on the date the application is received, not the date they invited you.


Thanks unikorn, but in that case they have given me just a week to lodge my Visa and not 60 days after the invitation date. are you sure about this? 
Experts, could you please validate this?


----------



## fshah

Greetings to all.It is believed that sc 190 visa is always processed on priority basis, however, now I have realized that going for 190 With 60 points was terrible mistake on my part. My friends had applied for 189 and co was assigned to them in just couple of weeks. For me it has been over month now and my application in immiacount is still showing application receive. 
Do you guys are facing the same kind of delay? Or it is just the way 190 is processed.


----------



## bocko

Experts please help, two questions re 190 application: 
1) in the English test results they asking for the "most reacent" results. For the EOI I've used results from Sep 2015, however, I reacently pass the PTE test (with even better result than in Sept). So, should I just stick with the one done before EOI or submit the "most reacent" one?
2) this one is complicated, in the character section, they say that if you served compulsory military service than click "no" to the question "did you served in military", however next question is "did you received military training", which I did but in compulsory military service. any thoughts/experience with this? 
Cheers


----------



## Attentionseeker

fshah said:


> Greetings to all.It is believed that sc 190 visa is always processed on priority basis, however, now I have realized that going for 190 With 60 points was terrible mistake on my part. My friends had applied for 189 and co was assigned to them in just couple of weeks. For me it has been over month now and my application in immiacount is still showing application receive.
> Do you guys are facing the same kind of delay? Or it is just the way 190 is processed.


CO for 189 is allocated in 2 weeks time. Whereas for 190, it's around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## vikaschandra

fshah said:


> Greetings to all.It is believed that sc 190 visa is always processed on priority basis, however, now I have realized that going for 190 With 60 points was terrible mistake on my part. My friends had applied for 189 and co was assigned to them in just couple of weeks. For me it has been over month now and my application in immiacount is still showing application receive.
> Do you guys are facing the same kind of delay? Or it is just the way 190 is processed.


Do not regret at this point you never know what is in store for you and them. Have they already received their grants? if not who knows you might be getting direct grant without CO contact and they might be held up..

It is not about how soon you get the CO assigned, rather it is about how is the processing done.


----------



## nvanm100

vikaschandra said:


> Do not regret at this point you never know what is in store for you and them. Have they already received their grants? if not who knows you might be getting direct grant without CO contact and they might be held up..
> 
> It is not about how soon you get the CO assigned, rather it is about how is the processing done.


Hey Vikas, could you pl answer my query? 



> Guys, I need some quick help.
> I have received a nomination from NSW and an invite from DIBP to lodge 190 Visa on 14 Apr. I am turning 33 on 21st Apr and going to lose 5 points for my age after that date. My question is, do I need to lodge the visa application before I lose the age related points or when I got the visa invite, my points for blocked and now I can apply anytime within the prescribed 60 days period?
> I believe I need not worry about the points anymore, am I correct?


I am waiting for my PCC and Medicals to be done before I lodge my application. But is it true that I need to apply before I turn 33 or I will lose points and even the invite? I was under an impression that the invite date is used for points calculation.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii guys I have submitted form 80 and 1221 for myself but yet to submit it for spouse??is it really required for her?? I have uploaded PCC for both of us as well as my australian PCC..all other docs have been uploaded except our photographs..is it sufficient or do I need to attach more docs??


----------



## 65Points!

nvanm100 said:


> Hey Vikas, could you pl answer my query?
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for my PCC and Medicals to be done before I lodge my application. But is it true that I need to apply before I turn 33 or I will lose points and even the invite? I was under an impression that the invite date is used for points calculation.


Do it before the 21st. 

The date you file your application, the rules that date, the documentation of that date will be held valid, so don't waste a second more. All the best!


----------



## 65Points!

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii guys I have submitted form 80 and 1221 for myself but yet to submit it for spouse??is it really required for her?? I have uploaded PCC for both of us as well as my australian PCC..all other docs have been uploaded except our photographs..is it sufficient or do I need to attach more docs??


Yes, form 80 for both you and your spouse are a must, attach your photographs as well.

Your SC190 document checklist guide:

border. gov. au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

and provide whatever else you think needs to be provided.


----------



## kevin_acct

kuriatko said:


> Jack21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guyz...m new to this forum for your valuable advise.
> 
> I received nsw invitation on 18th march,2016 and submitted my application on 24th march.
> I haven't heard anything from nsw till now.
> 
> can anyone plz guide me on this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you still need to wait. I have been invited by NSW on 18th March 2016 as General Accountant. I submitted my documents on 20th March and I am still waiting.
> 
> Total points = 65 + 5
Click to expand...

I was invited on 18th Jan. I applied on 28th Jan. I was 70+5 NSW 221111 General Accountant. Still waiting. But it is frustrating now. I can only say this that we do not have any other option than waiting.
Best of luck.


----------



## rahulraju2008

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks unikorn, but in that case they have given me just a week to lodge my Visa and not 60 days after the invitation date. are you sure about this?
> Experts, could you please validate this?


Its the age a t which you are invited, not the age at the time of lodging the visa. Chevk this link below 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Check the age drop-down.

Edit: though the link above is for 189 visa its the same 190. You should be able to find a corresponding 190 link


----------



## SOURABH.C

65Points! said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii guys I have submitted form 80 and 1221 for myself but yet to submit it for spouse??is it really required for her?? I have uploaded PCC for both of us as well as my australian PCC..all other docs have been uploaded except our photographs..is it sufficient or do I need to attach more docs??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, form 80 for both you and your spouse are a must, attach your photographs as well.
> 
> Your SC190 document checklist guide:
> 
> border. gov. au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist
> 
> and provide whatever else you think needs to be provided.
Click to expand...

Thnx for your reply..one more thing I have filled the medical declaration..I mentioned correctly about my wife as she had tuberculosis few years back which got fully diagnosed..but now after discussion with few people I believe I have made a huge blunder by declaring about it..will it create trouble later on??


----------



## tabish_mb

Attentionseeker said:


> tabish_mb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, i just got a very strict email stating that i cannot open the link multiple times and cannot share it with anyone, so firstly, can describe in detail how to accept the application and move forward as it was not mentioned for acceptance. All that is required is to fill out their form and submit the documents. Therefore, i dont wanna lose this chance and want to submit without errors, so please be more elaborative for the complete process and things to take care while filling out the form.
> 
> Looking forward for quick help and quidance. Please note that i have to respond with all the documents online within these two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the email carefully there is a link where you can read what sort of documents you need to attach. It also gives you further instructions as to how to access that link. For example you've to use Chrome to open that link. Then you fill in some form and then upload CV, Qualifications, work evidence if claiming points for experience, assessment letter and English score evidence. Read the email carefully and read all the links provided in that email.
Click to expand...


Dear,

I have a situation here which is causing minor discrepancy in my records in EOI and ACS. Therefore, please help me in this regard.

I am currently an expat in UAE and working for a group of companies named United Al Saqer Group, but this group has issued the experience letter under one of it subsidiaries Abu Dhabi Motors. This is because of the work permit which issued under the same subsidiary. But we usually use the group name in all our communication and the same mistake was made while filling out the EOI form. All the details are correct and as per the ACS records other than the name of the company. 

The ACS has been issued on the name of subsidiary i.e. Abu Dhabi Motors and by mistake i have put the group name in my EOI. Now, i have recently received my invitation from NSW and just before updating documents i have realised this. Therefore, please help me in how to proceed with this innocent mistake.

For your reference, you can check the below link of the group website where in the list of companies Abu Dhabi Motors is also linked.

http://www.alsaqergroup.com/

Looking forward for your support and cooperation. Please note that, i have all the documents ready and i have to accept the invitation before next week. So, awaiting your quick reply.


----------



## rahulraju2008

kevin_acct said:


> I was invited on 18th Jan. I applied on 28th Jan. I was 70+5 NSW 221111 General Accountant. Still waiting. But it is frustrating now. I can only say this that we do not have any other option than waiting.
> Best of luck.


This whole visa thing is all about waiting... first you need to wait for skills assessment. .. then wait for state nomination.. then wait for invite... then apply visa and wait foe CO.. again wait for grant... wait for grant... 

So hang in there... keep browsing the forum.. help others in need.. will give you inner peace.


----------



## tabish_mb

I have a situation here which is causing minor discrepancy in my records in EOI and ACS. Therefore, please help me in this regard. I am currently an expat in UAE and working for a group of companies named United Al Saqer Group, but this group has issued the experience letter under one of it subsidiaries Abu Dhabi Motors. This is because of the work permit which issued under the same subsidiary. But we usually use the group name in all our communication and the same mistake was made while filling out the EOI form. All the details are correct and as per the ACS records other than the name of the company. The ACS has been issued on the name of subsidiary i.e. Abu Dhabi Motors and by mistake i have put the group name in my EOI. Now, i have recently received my invitation from NSW and just before updating documents i have realised this. Therefore, please help me in how to proceed with this innocent mistake. For your reference, you can check the below link of the group website where in the list of companies Abu Dhabi Motors is also linked. http://www.alsaqergroup.com/ Looking forward for your support and cooperation. Please note that, i have all the documents ready and i have to accept the invitation before next week. So, awaiting your quick reply.


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Sourabh. C
I thing if you declare tb or not it is an issue. Issue is TB scar. Even 10 year old TB have left some scars in lungs which comes in chest X-rays. If after chest xray of your wife, scar will come, then further test like AFB, Mountox, ppd, Smear, Rapid sputum test will be required to check active or latent TB. If active TB found your visa will be refused. In case of latent tb you will receive your visa.
If you not submit your visa fees, it is better you can go xray by yourself to find out TB scar. If TB scar comes, then go for latent and active TB test to avoid problem in medical.


----------



## Attentionseeker

A very quiet day today. Hopefully we will see some grants tomorrow. 3 weeks have passed for me. Hopefully I should have a CO contact in a week or two.


----------



## tabish_mb

Attentionseeker said:


> A very quiet day today. Hopefully we will see some grants tomorrow. 3 weeks have passed for me. Hopefully I should have a CO contact in a week or two.


Can anyone help me with this problem.

I have a situation here which is causing minor discrepancy in my records in EOI and ACS. Therefore, please help me in this regard. I am currently an expat in UAE and working for a group of companies named United Al Saqer Group, but this group has issued the experience letter under one of it subsidiaries Abu Dhabi Motors. This is because of the work permit which issued under the same subsidiary. But we usually use the group name in all our communication and the same mistake was made while filling out the EOI form. All the details are correct and as per the ACS records other than the name of the company. The ACS has been issued on the name of subsidiary i.e. Abu Dhabi Motors and by mistake i have put the group name in my EOI. Now, i have recently received my invitation from NSW and just before updating documents i have realised this. Therefore, please help me in how to proceed with this innocent mistake. For your reference, you can check the below link of the group website where in the list of companies Abu Dhabi Motors is also linked. http://www.alsaqergroup.com/ Looking forward for your support and cooperation. Please note that, i have all the documents ready and i have to accept the invitation before next week. So, awaiting your quick reply.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Just put the name of company in your ACS letter and you will be fine. As long as your points are same, it's all good.


----------



## maxngo

I still can't believe i got the Direct Grants and am out of the waiting games.

Hang in there friends. You will get pr very soon!!


----------



## harshvg4

kevin_acct said:


> I was invited on 18th Jan. I applied on 28th Jan. I was 70+5 NSW 221111 General Accountant. Still waiting. But it is frustrating now. I can only say this that we do not have any other option than waiting.
> Best of luck.




I am in a similar boat. Internal Audit profession. 60+5 points. Applied on 18th Jan. CO contacted on 19 feb for PCC. I got it done n uploaded on 5 march. Since then the CO has not contacted. 
I sent them a mail on 7 Apr. No response. I called today n after being on hold for 2 hrs they told me that the application is "in process". Only problem is that it has been in that status since 5 mar.


----------



## harshvg4

rahulraju2008 said:


> This whole visa thing is all about waiting... first you need to wait for skills assessment. .. then wait for state nomination.. then wait for invite... then apply visa and wait foe CO.. again wait for grant... wait for grant...
> 
> 
> 
> So hang in there... keep browsing the forum.. help others in need.. will give you inner peace.




Inner Peace!! Inner Peace!! I keep saying that to myself


----------



## harshvg4

jaymin said:


> Hi cd3419 and gaudit24,
> 
> 
> 
> Any progress in your application. It seems we are the only January Applicant left.




I am form Jan. I am also left! 
My frustration level has now reached its pinnacle. How r u guys holding up?

I keep seeing guys who applied in March getting d visa. Makes me even more frustrated! Though i know i should b happy for them. But all i get is even more fruastrated!


----------



## vikaschandra

harshvg4 said:


> I am form Jan. I am also left!
> My frustration level has now reached its pinnacle. How r u guys holding up?
> 
> I keep seeing guys who applied in March getting d visa. Makes me even more frustrated! Though i know i should b happy for them. But all i get is even more fruastrated!


Here we have one applicant from 27th Aug 2015. Wonder what he must be going through


----------



## SOURABH.C

80.pawan said:


> Hi Sourabh. C
> I thing if you declare tb or not it is an issue. Issue is TB scar. Even 10 year old TB have left some scars in lungs which comes in chest X-rays. If after chest xray of your wife, scar will come, then further test like AFB, Mountox, ppd, Smear, Rapid sputum test will be required to check active or latent TB. If active TB found your visa will be refused. In case of latent tb you will receive your visa.
> If you not submit your visa fees, it is better you can go xray by yourself to find out TB scar. If TB scar comes, then go for latent and active TB test to avoid problem in medical.


Actually she got fully diagnosed through national DOTS program 3 years ago through a 6-7 month course..recently we got a letterhead from civil hospital doctor that her Tb has been fully diagnosed after her latest sputum tests were negative..will it be sufficient??


----------



## umairyc

elite.shweta said:


> Me too i am also Jan applicant


Count me in ....


----------



## cd93419

Congrats maxngo.

What's ur exp points? Did CO contact u?
If yes then after how many days u got grant?



maxngo said:


> I still can't believe i got the Direct Grants and am out of the waiting games.
> 
> Hang in there friends. You will get pr very soon!!


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Sourabh. C
No need to worry if sputum test is negative. Go ahead and all the best.


----------



## nehaa777

*Hey*



harshvg4 said:


> I am form Jan. I am also left!
> My frustration level has now reached its pinnacle. How r u guys holding up?
> 
> I keep seeing guys who applied in March getting d visa. Makes me even more frustrated! Though i know i should b happy for them. But all i get is even more fruastrated!


I am waiting since october 2015!!!!!!!! How about that???? Its horrible...will soon be in mental asylum


----------



## Lopea

Thank God! Just 2 minutes ago, I got the grant letter from DIBP!!!! It's 38days since lodgement.

Hope everyone here will get there grants soonnnnn!!!!!


----------



## stamang

SOURABH.C said:


> Actually she got fully diagnosed through national DOTS program 3 years ago through a 6-7 month course..recently we got a letterhead from civil hospital doctor that her Tb has been fully diagnosed after her latest sputum tests were negative..will it be sufficient??


I am going through this and I may be able to help. I would first like to make people understand that your visa is NOT refused just for having active TB. DIBP wants to make sure that you are not contagious to anyone, and therefore, will make you go through the 6-9 month regimen as prescribed by the treating hospital. Please understand that the standard procedure is this- If Xray shows some issue, you go for a Sputum Smear (Checking Sputum under microscope). For health purposes, a negative gold test and a negative sputum smear will most definitely conclude a non-active TB. However, for immigration purposes, they will make you go through the Sputum Culture whose results take around 2 months. 

In our case, my wife had a Pleural TB (non-pulmonary and non-contagious). We went through the medication thing in Australia and completed the 6 month treatment. The hospital then issued us a letter on its letterhead which we submitted to the panel clinic. Since we were onshore and the treating hospital was in Australia, they did not make me do the xray again. If you are outside, I am positive that you will have to go through culture and see the results. If they come out positive, you have no choice but to go through the medication. If not, you are okay. Hope this helps.


----------



## stamang

Lopea said:


> Thank God! Just 2 minutes ago, I got the grant letter from DIBP!!!! It's 38days since lodgement.
> 
> Hope everyone here will get there grants soonnnnn!!!!!


2 minutes ago? Can you tell me the processing center? Is it Adelaide or Birsbane? It is just 9am in Australia and the calling times for Adelaide is 9-4. I thought that these departments work 8-5 but just don't take the calls from 8-9 and 4-5. 

Congratulation, however


----------



## Lopea

stamang said:


> 2 minutes ago? Can you tell me the processing center? Is it Adelaide or Birsbane? It is just 9am in Australia and the calling times for Adelaide is 9-4. I thought that these departments work 8-5 but just don't take the calls from 8-9 and 4-5.
> 
> Congratulation, however


Thanks Brother! The grant mails are from Adelaide.


----------



## skynet16

vikaschandra said:


> harshvg4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am form Jan. I am also left!
> My frustration level has now reached its pinnacle. How r u guys holding up?
> 
> I keep seeing guys who applied in March getting d visa. Makes me even more frustrated! Though i know i should b happy for them. But all i get is even more fruastrated!
> 
> 
> 
> Here we have one applicant from 27th Aug 2015. Wonder what he must be going through
Click to expand...


My Colleague is waiting since February 2015.. His case has went for external checks in June 2015. External checks usually take a year to complete. Don't want to scare anyone but want to show that how long people are waiting for their PRs. It's very frustrating and agonising, but there's no other option than finding some way to cool your nerves. Just hope and pray.


----------



## skynet16

maxngo said:


> I still can't believe i got the Direct Grants and am out of the waiting games.
> 
> Hang in there friends. You will get pr very soon!!


Congratulations. Wish you best of luck for your new life in Australia.


----------



## 65Points!

Lopea said:


> Thanks Brother! The grant mails are from Adelaide.


Many congratulations!

Can you please post your time lines, and points break-up. Thanks.


----------



## Lopea

65Points! said:


> Many congratulations!
> 
> Can you please post your time lines, and points break-up. Thanks.


Thanks mate！

My timeline：

Lodgement：12-March-2016
Docs uploaded（except 1221）：13-March-2016
Direct Grant：19-April-2016

Points breakdown：
Total:60+5
Age-30
Qualification-15
PTE-10
Australian Study-5
ACT SS-5


----------



## alexdegzy

nehaa777 said:


> I am waiting since october 2015!!!!!!!! How about that???? Its horrible...will soon be in mental asylum




Fingers are not equal ; such is life , I can feel you bro especially having waited for 7 months on VETASSESS myself, however be sure that your own day of reckoning is just around the corner when people shall congratulate you .The destiny will be fulfilled by God's grace .A big good luck to all waiters of grants !


----------



## Attentionseeker

Lopea said:


> Thank God! Just 2 minutes ago, I got the grant letter from DIBP!!!! It's 38days since lodgement.
> 
> Hope everyone here will get there grants soonnnnn!!!!!


Congrats. Direct grant is always good.


----------



## T_mina

Lopea said:


> Thanks mate！
> 
> My timeline：
> 
> Lodgement：12-March-2016
> Docs uploaded（except 1221）：13-March-2016
> Direct Grant：19-April-2016
> 
> Points breakdown：
> Total:60+5
> Age-30
> Qualification-15
> PTE-10
> Australian Study-5
> ACT SS-5


Hi

what documents have you uploaded with application? I have received an invitation for 190 ACT. I am preparing all documents now. Here are the documents I am going to upload. If there is anything missing please let me know. Application include me, my husband, and two kids under 16. medical is done two months before including the permanent residency requirement.

Police check Australia and Pakistani
birth certificates of all four of us
merge certificate
my study documents
my husband study documents for his english proof
form 80 for me an day husband
form 1221 for me and my husband
items 
skill assessment certificate
professional year certificate


please let me know if anything else need to submit. 
thanks


----------



## Lopea

T_mina said:


> Hi
> 
> what documents have you uploaded with application? I have received an invitation for 190 ACT. I am preparing all documents now. Here are the documents I am going to upload. If there is anything missing please let me know. Application include me, my husband, and two kids under 16. medical is done two months before including the permanent residency requirement.
> 
> Police check Australia and Pakistani
> birth certificates of all four of us
> merge certificate
> my study documents
> my husband study documents for his english proof
> form 80 for me an day husband
> form 1221 for me and my husband
> items
> skill assessment certificate
> professional year certificate
> 
> 
> please let me know if anything else need to submit.
> thanks


That's perfect. Best wishes for you and your family!


----------



## T_mina

Lopea said:


> That's perfect. Best wishes for you and your family!


Thank you very much for a quick reply. I have only 60 points and I really hope it will be no issue. 

Cheers


----------



## Attentionseeker

T_mina said:


> Hi
> 
> what documents have you uploaded with application? I have received an invitation for 190 ACT. I am preparing all documents now. Here are the documents I am going to upload. If there is anything missing please let me know. Application include me, my husband, and two kids under 16. medical is done two months before including the permanent residency requirement.
> 
> Police check Australia and Pakistani
> birth certificates of all four of us
> merge certificate
> my study documents
> my husband study documents for his english proof
> form 80 for me an day husband
> form 1221 for me and my husband
> items
> skill assessment certificate
> professional year certificate
> 
> 
> please let me know if anything else need to submit.
> thanks


Polio certificates for all of you. CVs as well.


----------



## T_mina

attentionseeker said:


> polio certificates for all of you. Cvs as well.


ok thank you. What are the polio certificates and how to get them? We are here in australia for 7 years now and my both kid are born here. Does they still need polio certificates. In last 7 years we never been to pakistan more then 3 month at a time.


----------



## Attentionseeker

T_mina said:


> ok thank you. What are the polio certificates and how to get them? We are here in australia for 7 years now and my both kid are born here. Does they still need polio certificates. In last 7 years we never been to pakistan more then 3 month at a time.


Well you're from Pakistan, you should know what a polio certificate is. I would still upload it just in case because almost all Pakistani applicants are being asked for polio certificates.


----------



## jaymin

Hi guys,

It's been almost one week since I paid 2nd vac. Someone tell me please how long it takes to get golden email after paying 2nd vac as per their request in 2nd time Co contact.


----------



## yuechenjiang

Lopea said:


> Thanks mate！
> 
> My timeline：
> 
> Lodgement：12-March-2016
> Docs uploaded（except 1221）：13-March-2016
> Direct Grant：19-April-2016
> 
> Points breakdown：
> Total:60+5
> Age-30
> Qualification-15
> PTE-10
> Australian Study-5
> ACT SS-5


Congratulations! 38days for a direct grant is pretty awesome! Hope I will be allocated a co in next one or two weeks


----------



## Lopea

yuechenjiang said:


> Congratulations! 38days for a direct grant is pretty awesome! Hope I will be allocated a co in next one or two weeks


Thanks mate！ All the best with your application！


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's been almost one week since I paid 2nd vac. Someone tell me please how long it takes to get golden email after paying 2nd vac as per their request in 2nd time Co contact.


Please some one reply on my mentioned query


----------



## cd93419

Hi jaymin,

If u r from India than most of the cases are handled from Delhi Australian high commission and now a days it's long weekend started from last Thursday, Friday, sat-Sunday and today.

So you can see slow progress for Indian applicants. May be this week or from next week onwards you can see the momentum.




jaymin said:


> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> It's been almost one week since I paid 2nd vac. Someone tell me please how long it takes to get golden email after paying 2nd vac as per their request in 2nd time Co contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Please some one reply on my mentioned query
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi jaymin,
> 
> If u r from India than most of the cases are handled from Delhi Australian high commission and now a days it's long weekend started from last Thursday, Friday, sat-Sunday and today.
> 
> So you can see slow progress for Indian applicants. May be this week or from next week onwards you can see the momentum.


How come they process Indian application from Australian high commission located in india. This Is first time I got to know that Indian application being processed from India. Before there was strike in Australia people were tensed. And if even they are processing from India they must be following Australian holidays and also my processing office is adelaide and the case officer is someone English. Apart from that so far I h received email as per Australian time. I they are processing from India how come I receive email at 5 o'clock in the morning as I received one of the email at same time.


----------



## cd93419

Okay so it means for integrity checks and cross verification, they should have some local body in the respective country of applicant.

Case finalisation and monitoring is being done from Australia but local site coordination will be done by regional or country specific office.

If I am not wrong most of the cases which are long pending may need some integrity check depending on the case to case basis.

For example, today's case of some girl got grant has 5 points of aus study-30 age point-10 English score so it's a simple case where no major verification is required.

In some cases where applicant has claimed 15 work experience, non famous college docs uploaded, there it may take time to check all employment verification and relevant checks.

Hope this is inline with your expectations 



jaymin said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jaymin,
> 
> If u r from India than most of the cases are handled from Delhi Australian high commission and now a days it's long weekend started from last Thursday, Friday, sat-Sunday and today.
> 
> So you can see slow progress for Indian applicants. May be this week or from next week onwards you can see the momentum.
> 
> 
> 
> How come they process Indian application from Australian high commission located in india. This Is first time I got to know that Indian application being processed from India. Before there was strike in Australia people were tensed. And if even they are processing from India they must be following Australian holidays and also my processing office is adelaide and the case officer is someone English. Apart from that so far I h received email as per Australian time. I they are processing from India how come I receive email at 5 o'clock in the morning as I received one of the email at same time.
Click to expand...


----------



## omij

Hi guys,

While lodging Visa application, do I have to provide documents for the experience I marked "Not Relevant"? As first 2 years of experience is marked as not relevant by ACS, do I have to provide all the documents for it? 
Apart from this I am providing experience from 3 other companies. Adding one more company will some more delay the verification process.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Okay so it means for integrity checks and cross verification, they should have some local body in the respective country of applicant.
> 
> Case finalisation and monitoring is being done from Australia but local site coordination will be done by regional or country specific office.
> 
> If I am not wrong most of the cases which are long pending may need some integrity check depending on the case to case basis.
> 
> For example, today's case of some girl got grant has 5 points of aus study-30 age point-10 English score so it's a simple case where no major verification is required.
> 
> In some cases where applicant has claimed 15 work experience, non famous college docs uploaded, there it may take time to check all employment verification and relevant checks.
> 
> Hope this is inline with your expectations


Yes u r right about employment and study verification as they hire local body of respective country just when they want physical verification otherwise they do it on call. In my case it's about to be 90 days so it seems they must have checked everything. One more thing I want to know that, I believe if they must be asking to pay 2nd vac after checking everything.


----------



## rehan53000

HI guys i am new to this forum . I just wanted to ask if any one can help. I have applied for visa on 19 march as an ICT Trainer . I have 7 years work experience. my previous company was a software house which closed last year . I have all the relevent paperwork of that time but now if they call landline doesnt work . any body have any idea of that problem :?

Invitation to apply 25 feb.
visa lodge : 19 march 
still no CO


----------



## Jack21

kevin_acct said:


> I was invited on 18th Jan. I applied on 28th Jan. I was 70+5 NSW 221111 General Accountant. Still waiting. But it is frustrating now. I can only say this that we do not have any other option than waiting.
> Best of luck.


Hi

Can we call & ask about any updation? really do not know what to do.


----------



## simu1980

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for Subclass visa 190 for SA. Full details are as under:

ANZCO CODE: 133311 (Importer Exporter)
PTE Academic : 77 Scores (6-Aug-2015)
Vetassess Skill Assessment Applied : 26-Aug-2015
Vetassess Positive Result : 3-Dec-2015
EOI Submitted for SA: 10-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
SA Invitation Received: 14 Jan 2016
190 Visa applied: 9-Feb-2016 (with all the documents)
Medicals completed: 16-Feb-2016
PCC for Bangladesh and India submitted, PCC for Thailand : Awaiting request letter from Australian Authorities
CO requested for Form 80 and Spouse Functional English proof : 8-Mar-2016
Additional Document submitted : 15-Mar-2016
Visa grant: ???

I wish to know if any of you is in similar situation. I am getting anxious since there is no response from CO for the last 1 month.

Thanks,
Simrat


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Simrat.
I know one of my friend applied 189 visa on 5 dec 2015. And co asked form 80. Till now he not receive visa and no contact from CO. 
I dont undetstand why people not upload form 80 and form 1221 to avoid delay. I received direct grant last month in 190 visa.
So if co contact for further document, difficult to say when you get visa.
All the best.


----------



## jaymin

Hi all,

I believe they must be asking to pay 2nd vac after all verification done. Please advise if someone have any idea abt it.


----------



## simu1980

80.pawan said:


> Hi Simrat.
> I know one of my friend applied 189 visa on 5 dec 2015. And co asked form 80. Till now he not receive visa and no contact from CO.
> I dont undetstand why people not upload form 80 and form 1221 to avoid delay. I received direct grant last month in 190 visa.
> So if co contact for further document, difficult to say when you get visa.
> All the best.


Hi Pawan,

Thanks for your quick response. Actually, I had submitted my Form 80 and my wife's functional English proof while submitted rest of the documents. Do not know why the CO asked them again.

Meanwhile, congrats for your direct grant.

Best,
Simrat


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I believe they must be asking to pay 2nd vac after all verification done. Please advise if someone have any idea abt it.


Can somebody reply on my above explained query please.


----------



## andreyx108b

Lopea said:


> Thank God! Just 2 minutes ago, I got the grant letter from DIBP!!!! It's 38days since lodgement. Hope everyone here will get there grants soonnnnn!!!!!


Congrats mate)))


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hi all, I believe they must be asking to pay 2nd vac after all verification done. Please advise if someone have any idea abt it.


Yes.


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Can somebody reply on my above explained query please.


Hi andreyx,

Please reply on my query if u r aware about.


----------



## yuechenjiang

simu1980 said:


> Hi Pawan,
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. Actually, I had submitted my Form 80 and my wife's functional English proof while submitted rest of the documents. Do not know why the CO asked them again.
> 
> Meanwhile, congrats for your direct grant.
> 
> Best,
> Simrat


Have you named your Form 80 clearly when you uploading it to the immi account (ie "Form 80" not something else)? Also did your wife take IELTS or PTE for the English test? coz for PTE you need also submit a electronic copy to the immigration.

I took the IELTS, but I know in some cases,co will ask for PTE result again.


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.


Thanx, and it has been one week since I paid 2nd vac. When can I expect good news from them.


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Thanx, and it has been one week since I paid 2nd vac. When can I expect good news from them.


Anything from this week... and.. well i know the guy waiting since September.


----------



## ridhidureja

Hi Expert

I have submitted my EOi with 60 Points. Do I need to submit the fees of ANZCO Code.
After submission of EOI what is the process of skill nomination.

Do we do this part after getting invite or when we have lodged EOI.

Kindly advise if possible.

Regards
Ridhi


----------



## chzaib

Hi Rehan,
You can provide the Mobile of your Manager, or his visiting card.



rehan53000 said:


> HI guys i am new to this forum . I just wanted to ask if any one can help. I have applied for visa on 19 march as an ICT Trainer . I have 7 years work experience. my previous company was a software house which closed last year . I have all the relevent paperwork of that time but now if they call landline doesnt work . any body have any idea of that problem :?
> 
> Invitation to apply 25 feb.
> visa lodge : 19 march
> still no CO


----------



## rehan53000

chzaib said:


> Hi Rehan,
> You can provide the Mobile of your Manager, or his visiting card.



thanks bro. i have mention the mobile no. on the experience letter. but i am concerned if they call the landline which is on letterhead that doesnt work any more as the company is closed now . will it make any prob ?


----------



## Krishnasai

Hello to all,


Currently, I am a student in Australia and I have a 572 visa till september 2017.
I have submitted EOI for 190 visa on 23rd February 2016 based on the total score (i.e. "60") for occupation "Developer Programmer".

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
Ielts: 10 points
state sponser: 5 points

Could someone provide me information about an expected time period to get invitation from immigration department ? 
Any information based upon the current waiting time for other applicants for same occupation ?

Thanks in advance, 
Regards,
krishna


----------



## Krishnasai

Hello to all,


Currently, I am a student in Australia and I have a 572 visa till september 2017.
I have submitted EOI for 190 visa on 23rd February 2016 based on the total score (i.e. "60") for occupation "Developer Programmer".

Age: 30 points
Qualification: 15 points
Ielts: 10 points
state sponser: 5 points

Could someone provide me information about an expected time period to get invitation from immigration department ? 
Any information based upon the current waiting time for other applicants for same occupation ?

Thanks in advance, 
Regards,
krishna


----------



## simu1980

yuechenjiang said:


> Have you named your Form 80 clearly when you uploading it to the immi account (ie "Form 80" not something else)? Also did your wife take IELTS or PTE for the English test? coz for PTE you need also submit a electronic copy to the immigration.
> 
> I took the IELTS, but I know in some cases,co will ask for PTE result again.


Hi Yuechenjiang,

We had named it as "Signed Form 80". 

My wife has not taken any IELTS or PTE test. Its only me who took PTE test. We have been informed by our Agent that she needs to submit a certificate from her Secondary School that the course was conducted in English to prove her functional English. We did the same.

Keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks,
Simrat


----------



## Krithika Raj

Hi,

I have applied for my 190 Visa on 19th March, Till now I have not got any contact from Immi. 
I am currently in Sydney and will be leaving back to India on 23rd April as my course is going to get over, Please let me know whether I am supposed to intimate Immi department about my departure?

What is the procedure to be followed? Please help


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Krithika Raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for my 190 Visa on 19th March, Till now I have not got any contact from Immi.
> I am currently in Sydney and will be leaving back to India on 23rd April as my course is going to get over, Please let me know whether I am supposed to intimate Immi department about my departure?
> 
> What is the procedure to be followed? Please help


Have you upload app documents?


----------



## viv101

Krithika Raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for my 190 Visa on 19th March, Till now I have not got any contact from Immi.
> I am currently in Sydney and will be leaving back to India on 23rd April as my course is going to get over, Please let me know whether I am supposed to intimate Immi department about my departure?
> 
> What is the procedure to be followed? Please help


means you have lodged your visa application?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Have you upload all documents?[/QUOTE


----------



## Krithika Raj

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Have you upload app documents?


Ya, I have uploaded all the required documents including PCC which I got from Indian Consulate in Sydney.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Krithika Raj said:


> Ya, I have uploaded all the required documents including PCC which I got from Indian Consulate in Sydney.


Dont worry then ， you will get direct grant soon. 
People are getting grant in 25-35 if uploaded upfront. 
What about medical ?


----------



## Krithika Raj

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Dont worry then ， you will get direct grant soon.
> People are getting grant in 25-35 if uploaded upfront.
> What about medical ?


Thanks for the reply!

Ya, I have done Medical also. 

1. But if I don't get a grant before I leave to India this weekend(23rd,April), then I have to inform the immigration department about myself leaving the country right?

2. Will my PCC be valid after I leave the country?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Krithika Raj said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Ya, I have done Medical also.
> 
> 1. But if I don't get a grant before I leave to India this weekend(23rd,April), then I have to inform the immigration department about myself leaving the country right?
> 
> 2. Will my PCC be valid after I leave the country?


Pcc will be valid. 
Just inform immigration that you are leaving country


----------



## rehan53000

lodged application 20 march... any 1 with the same time line.. i havent heard anything from CO nor any changes in application status just wondering how long usually it takes . uploaded everything upfront with medical done as well.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

rehan53000 said:


> lodged application 20 march... any 1 with the same time line.. i havent heard anything from CO nor any changes in application status just wondering how long usually it takes . uploaded everything upfront with medical done as well.


When have you done medical. ?


----------



## Kamal1811

rehan53000 said:


> lodged application 20 march... any 1 with the same time line.. i havent heard anything from CO nor any changes in application status just wondering how long usually it takes . uploaded everything upfront with medical done as well.




Lodged in 17 march bro, m waiting for any CO contacts or grant.. 
Stay calm and patient..
It will come.


----------



## rehan53000

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> when have you done medical. ?


25/03/2016


----------



## rehan53000

Kamal1811 said:


> Lodged in 17 march bro, m waiting for any CO contacts or grant..
> Stay calm and patient..
> It will come.


yup hope so coz this wait period is very difficult.. figers cross :fingerscrossed:to get a direct grant soon


----------



## viv101

Hi everyone,

does any one has experience in gettting corrections done after acceting a state nomination?
i need to get couple of things updated which i didn't mistakenly mention while accepting the NSW nominations
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> does any one has experience in gettting corrections done after acceting a state nomination?
> i need to get couple of things updated which i didn't mistakenly mention while accepting the NSW nominations
> Thanks


viv check this Link for more information

*I successfully submitted my application but some of my details are incorrect. What do I do?*

Please send an email to [email protected] to explain your circumstances and provide the correct information.

Please ensure that you quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of the email. The SRN is contained in the system generated email you receive after making successful payment.

Remember that the claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply.


----------



## ausLove

*Expert Opinion Required!*



andreyx108b said:


> Congrats mate)))


Dear Senior Members,

I have a question regarding Visa Grant that how much percent chances to Grant a Visa when CO ask for Medical and Police Clearance only.

Your quick response will be highly appreciated.

regards,


----------



## fshah

rehan53000 said:


> lodged application 20 march... any 1 with the same time line.. i havent heard anything from CO nor any changes in application status just wondering how long usually it takes . uploaded everything upfront with medical done as well.


Applied on 14th March 2016 and since then nothing moved a head...


----------



## 65Points!

ridhidureja said:


> Hi Expert
> 
> I have submitted my EOi with 60 Points. Do I need to submit the fees of ANZCO Code.
> After submission of EOI what is the process of skill nomination.
> 
> Do we do this part after getting invite or when we have lodged EOI.
> 
> Kindly advise if possible.
> 
> Regards
> Ridhi


No payments at the time of EoI, It's for later stage.


----------



## yuechenjiang

simu1980 said:


> Hi Yuechenjiang,
> 
> We had named it as "Signed Form 80".
> 
> My wife has not taken any IELTS or PTE test. Its only me who took PTE test. We have been informed by our Agent that she needs to submit a certificate from her Secondary School that the course was conducted in English to prove her functional English. We did the same.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> Simrat


Hi Simart 
Hope your co will get back to you soon and we all receive the golden email!


----------



## dipar

*Job lost during ref check*

All forum members and seniors

I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company’s letter head and which is also notarised. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.

I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him. 
The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company’s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well. 

I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.

An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


----------



## raminder2d

*190 NSW Visa - Accountant (General)*

Hi,

My agent lodged my papers with DIBP on 26th Feb 2016
Medicals: 3rd March 2016
for Accountant (General) category, NSW
No reply yet from DIBP.

Can anybody have idea about it, please advise. How much time it will take further?
:juggle:


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy, sorry about your situation.

Not good at All.

However, just a clarification on the plain paper declaration.

May I know what was that? You mean do say the statutory declaration was provided in plain paper rather than a stamp paper capturing your R&R ?




dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company&#146;s letter head and which is also notarised. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company&#146;s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


----------



## chzaib

Hi Rehan
I lodged on 25th March, uploaded all followed by medical on 4th April, and no news so far.
No CO contact application status change.
Wondering if 190 is at hold or something...



rehan53000 said:


> lodged application 20 march... any 1 with the same time line.. i havent heard anything from CO nor any changes in application status just wondering how long usually it takes . uploaded everything upfront with medical done as well.


----------



## chzaib

No it shouldn't be a problem, normally they only call the person who signed the document for you.



rehan53000 said:


> thanks bro. i have mention the mobile no. on the experience letter. but i am concerned if they call the landline which is on letterhead that doesnt work any more as the company is closed now . will it make any prob ?


----------



## cd93419

I would suggest to drop an email to immigration department after discussing openly with your HR.

Take ur HR incofidence first and discuss the situation with all required evidence that u hv on ur mail. 

Then ask them about the feedback they had given and based on that communicate to immi department.




dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company?s letter head and which is also notarised. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company?s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi dipar.
If you have given reference on plain paper to your agent then from where your MARA agent got your company letter head which comes to your HR now for verification.


----------



## skynet16

dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company?s letter head and which is also notarised. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company?s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


I am very sorry to hear that and wish I had a wonderful answer to that. In my opinion, call and email DIBP about your agent's forgery. If possible attach email prints as PDF. Telling the truth directly maybe the only option.


----------



## rajivtechno

dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company’s letter head and which is also notarised. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company’s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


Could you please tell this happened during visa application or Skill Assessment. ? If skill assessment you can apply for fresh one. I have read in other forums people applied again after negative acs result and got positive ones.


----------



## vikaschandra

rajivtechno said:


> Could you please tell this happened during visa application or Skill Assessment. ? If skill assessment you can apply for fresh one. I have read in other forums people applied again after negative acs result and got positive ones.


Rajiv ACS doesn't do job verification they just assess based on the documents provided. This case happened post Visa lodge employment verification


----------



## Crazy student

dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company?s letter head and which is also notarised. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company?s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


1. If you loose the job you may not confirm with HR about the response they give to DIBP. Still try to find out about it from your sources. 

2. Your MARA agent is still your legal representative to communicate with DIBP so FIRST remove him from your case and contact DIBP about him misconduct. DIBP can put pressure on him to find out the truth threathing to cancel his licence.

3. May be statutory declaration stating all your situation will be appropriate.Hope this helps you. Did you sign any contract with MARA agent? May be you can threaten to sue him and pressure him to tell his misconduct to DIBP.


----------



## Attentionseeker

This is one of the major reasons why I am totally against using these agents. Especially those in Indian subcontinental countries. The process is quite easy to start with and should be handled by the applicant himself/herself. The level of dedication that an individual applicant will have in applying would be totally different from some crooked agent.


----------



## 65Points!

I'll agree, the first thing to do is to kick these agents out of your lives, and get everything under your control, rather than unnecessary dependencies on them, especially when in these countries like Australia, every thing is listed up online, and all one needs to do is to read through and simply follow the process.

@Dipar, wish you well, and please, if you are removing this agent, handle your case yourself, rather than hiring another agent, they are not worth the time, energy and money one spends on them.


----------



## yuechenjiang

Hi everyone 

I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


----------



## cd93419

Wow, congrats




yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Wow, congrats


Congratulation


----------



## vikaschandra

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


Congrtulations


----------



## cd93419

I m sure u must be at onsite (e.g. Australia) or u hv English test min 10 points or Australian study points 

I believe in that case only u will hv early result.

Pls confirm 




yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


Congrats!


----------



## rehan53000

chzaib said:


> No it shouldn't be a problem, normally they only call the person who signed the document for you.


i hope so bro dont wana mess up right at the end.. cheers for the reply


----------



## rajivtechno

vikaschandra said:


> Rajiv ACS doesn't do job verification they just assess based on the documents provided. This case happened post Visa lodge employment verification



Hey Vikaschandra 

so they picking reference letter from ACS uploaded documents or we are supposed to upload again at the time visa lodge. 

As my agent didn't ask for reference letter for visa upload. Please let me know I will be applying for visa soon . Don't want to miiss any documents.


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Rajiv.
Employment reference letter is must to upload when apply visa. If reference letter is not available or provided by HR, you can use statutory declaration on stamp paper from your colleague or manager mentioning all job responsibilties. I used same one statutory declaration letter for skill assessment and for visa upload. Last month I received direct grant of 190 visa in 38 days.


----------



## vikaschandra

rajivtechno said:


> Hey Vikaschandra
> 
> so they picking reference letter from ACS uploaded documents or we are supposed to upload again at the time visa lodge.
> 
> As my agent didn't ask for reference letter for visa upload. Please let me know I will be applying for visa soon . Don't want to miiss any documents.


You would have to upload the document again on your immi account during Visa lodge along with other related documents. Probably your agent is going to use the same document that was used during ACS Assessment. Make sure to double check with your agent.


----------



## yuechenjiang

cd93419 said:


> I m sure u must be at onsite (e.g. Australia) or u hv English test min 10 points or Australian study points
> 
> I believe in that case only u will hv early result.
> 
> Pls confirm


Yeah I'm an onshore applicant. 
My points break down 65 total
Age 30
Qualification 15
AUS study 5
ACT SS 5
IELTS 10


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Rajiv.
Please upload form 80, form 1221, labelled photo, cv, pcc, passport, ielts, national ID, skill assessment letter, education letter and all documents which mentioned in list related to employments like tax, bank statements, service certificates, appointment letter, id card, all salary slips. 
Dont listen to your agent and must upload form 80 and form 1221 for your spouse also.
Do medical immediately by generating Hap id after paying visa fees.
One of my friend agent in chandigarh did not upload form 80 and CO asked the same. Not he is only waiting from last 2 months. No co contact.
I dont understand why these agents not upload these and it is clearly mentioned in DIBP website for faster visa decision both form 80 and form 1221 is required.
These agents only give frustrations to us.
And clearly rename your documents like Form_80_Primary_Applicant to avoid asking again same document from CO.


----------



## rajivtechno

80.pawan said:


> Hi Rajiv.
> Please upload form 80, form 1221, labelled photo, cv, pcc, passport, ielts, national ID, skill assessment letter, education letter and all documents which mentioned in list related to employments like tax, bank statements, service certificates, appointment letter, id card, all salary slips.
> Dont listen to your agent and must upload form 80 and form 1221 for your spouse also.
> Do medical immediately by generating Hap id after paying visa fees.
> One of my friend agent in chandigarh did not upload form 80 and CO asked the same. Not he is only waiting from last 2 months. No co contact.
> I dont understand why these agents not upload these and it is clearly mentioned in DIBP website for faster visa decision both form 80 and form 1221 is required.
> These agents only give frustrations to us.
> And clearly rename your documents like Form_80_Primary_Applicant to avoid asking again same document from CO.


Thank you mate . Form 1221 also they missed . Will do as you all suggested


----------



## rajivtechno

vikaschandra said:


> You would have to upload the document again on your immi account during Visa lodge along with other related documents. Probably your agent is going to use the same document that was used during ACS Assessment. Make sure to double check with your agent.


Thank you so much for info


----------



## Attentionseeker

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


Wow that's awesome!


----------



## rajivtechno

80.pawan said:


> Hi Rajiv.
> Employment reference letter is must to upload when apply visa. If reference letter is not available or provided by HR, you can use statutory declaration on stamp paper from your colleague or manager mentioning all job responsibilties. I used same one statutory declaration letter for skill assessment and for visa upload. Last month I received direct grant of 190 visa in 38 days.


Pawan

I have one more important question my ACS is almost 2 years old . And my company guy who signed my reference letter has left long back so can I submit new one with everything same except signature from other guy. 

2000 percent it will be verified by the company since I am working for 9 years and it is Australian registered company


----------



## chzaib

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.




Congratulations!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

rajivtechno said:


> Pawan I have one more important question my ACS is almost 2 years old . And my company guy who signed my reference letter has left long back so can I submit new one with everything same except signature from other guy. 2000 percent it will be verified by the company since I am working for 9 years and it is Australian registered company


That will be fine.


----------



## rajivtechno

andreyx108b said:


> That will be fine.


Great . Thanks


----------



## simu1980

80.pawan said:


> Hi dipar.
> If you have given reference on plain paper to your agent then from where your MARA agent got your company letter head which comes to your HR now for verification.


I have same question in my mind.


----------



## simu1980

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


Congratulations. Feeling very happy for you !!


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


Congratulations


----------



## rajivtechno

simu1980 said:


> I have same question in my mind.


May be from offer letter


----------



## yuechenjiang

simu1980 said:


> Congratulations. Feeling very happy for you !!


Thank you so much. Try to uploaded all the documents upfront, this will increase the chance for a direct grant. I took this valuable advice from the seniors, wish you all get grant soon.


----------



## cd93419

Yes you are right but still for offshore people it takes times to verify all things and usual duration is 3/4 months from visa lodgement.



yuechenjiang said:


> simu1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Feeling very happy for you !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Try to uploaded all the documents upfront, this will increase the chance for a direct grant. I took this valuable advice from the seniors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , wish you all get grant soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1400ashi

yuechenjiang said:


> Yeah I'm an onshore applicant.
> My points break down 65 total
> Age 30
> Qualification 15
> AUS study 5
> ACT SS 5
> IELTS 10


congrats


----------



## rajivtechno

80.pawan said:


> Hi Rajiv.
> Please upload form 80, form 1221, labelled photo, cv, pcc, passport, ielts, national ID, skill assessment letter, education letter and all documents which mentioned in list related to employments like tax, bank statements, service certificates, appointment letter, id card, all salary slips.
> Dont listen to your agent and must upload form 80 and form 1221 for your spouse also.
> Do medical immediately by generating Hap id after paying visa fees.
> One of my friend agent in chandigarh did not upload form 80 and CO asked the same. Not he is only waiting from last 2 months. No co contact.
> I dont understand why these agents not upload these and it is clearly mentioned in DIBP website for faster visa decision both form 80 and form 1221 is required.
> These agents only give frustrations to us.
> And clearly rename your documents like Form_80_Primary_Applicant to avoid asking again same document from CO.



My agent now saying they don't upload reference letter for current company as offer letter , payslips and form 16 are sufficient. Is it true ? I am claiming all my points of 7 years from current company 

I am again confused.


----------



## Ravian354

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


conrx Bro . Happy to see direct Grant coming for Batch Mates. Btw we got SS approval on the same day but i lodged visa on 04/04/16 . Hoping to get direct grant in coming week too


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Rajiv.
If your agent not upload reference letter, then how CO will know your job responsibilties , no of working hour per week and your technical skills.
CO will check your sol occupation is matching with current responsibilties or not.
I think in offer letter, no organisation mention employee responsibilties and technical skills.
There is no harm in uploading the reference letter.
This is your right and you already paid charges to your agent.
You ask your agent if CO ask the same in future, who will be responsible. Will they return your fees ?
No need to request them, give order to your agent.


----------



## Lopea

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm so glad that my agency just told me my 190 visa has been granted this morning. I applied on 30/03, can't believe I got grant in 3 weeks. Best wishes for all of you and hope you all get the golden email soon.


Congrats Man！


----------



## sharon77

My supervisor just informed me that he missed a call from the Australian embassy in Pretoria South Africa . Can I tell him to call the number back or we should wait for a call back from them ? I am sure the call is for employment verification .

Thanks


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

I am marking 90 days tomorrow without a CO contact nor changes in the application status and neither a grant till date.

I don't know what to do. No employer has informed me whether they have received any call for verification or so. 

Hmm, should i call them tomorrow to know what's happening exactly or wait till 5th may (2 weeks) more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am marking 90 days tomorrow without a CO contact nor changes in the application status and neither a grant till date.
> 
> I don't know what to do. No employer has informed me whether they have received any call for verification or so.
> 
> Hmm, should i call them tomorrow to know what's happening exactly or wait till 5th may (2 weeks) more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi gaudit,

U should wait. Even I have applied in January and my file is also In pregress.


----------



## gaudit24

jaymin said:


> Hi gaudit,
> 
> 
> 
> U should wait. Even I have applied in January and my file is also In pregress.




Yea jaymin but in my case it's not showing in progress. It is still application received.


----------



## skynet16

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am marking 90 days tomorrow without a CO contact nor changes in the application status and neither a grant till date.
> 
> I don't know what to do. No employer has informed me whether they have received any call for verification or so.
> 
> Hmm, should i call them tomorrow to know what's happening exactly or wait till 5th may (2 weeks) more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion give them a call even if you get a standard reply there's no harm in it. How I see it is when you call and give them a reference number and they open the case get refreshed and it comes back in queue in case it was missed somehow. Maybe I am wrong but I still think there's no harm in calling after 90 days.


----------



## rajivtechno

[QUPaw an 

0.pawan;9984898]Hi Rajiv.
If your agent not upload reference letter, then how CO will know your job responsibilties , no of working hour per week and your technical skills.
CO will check your sol occupation is matching with current responsibilties or not.
I think in offer letter, no organisation mention employee responsibilties and technical skills.
There is no harm in uploading the reference letter.
This is your right and you already paid charges to your agent.
You ask your agent if CO ask the same in future, who will be responsible. Will they return your fees ?
No need to request them, give order to your agent.[/QUOTE]

Hi Pawan

very true . I thought may be they will take same document from ACS data pool. So i thought its okay if not submitting now already document is there with ACS will be used by DIBP.


----------



## jaymin

Hey guys, (andreyx)

I have one query that once we paid 2nd vac and press the button "information provided" in immi account do we need to attached paid receipt in immi Account and do we need to send email informing them as in the letter which they have provided me with the email of requesting to pay 2nd vac, they have stated that, "you don't need to advise us separately once the payment is made". I already pressed the button "information provided"


----------



## atul1510

Hey folks,
i am in a situation where i really need some confirmation. i hope someone from here could help me out. 
In 2015 and first quarter 2016, i was in Sydney, Australia on 457 VISA (due to expire of 5th April 2016). This is when i applied my 190 VISA (on 31st Jan, 2016). 
On 24the Feb i received a reply from CO to upload health documents. I traveled back to India on March 9th and got medical uploaded on 10th March.
Since i had no plan of going back to Sydney in near future, i did not apply for BVB.

Now, my company again wants me to travel to Australia for work. Company is asking me to travel to Australia in the 2nd week of May.
The issue is that right now i dont have any substantial or bridging VISA to enter Australia. neither 457 (expired), nor PR (190), nor a BVB. 
(obv i havent told in my company that i have applied for Australian PR).

Is it possible for me to apply for any other substantial VISA to travel to Australia? if yes, then which one?
Would it impact decision making on my current application of Visa 190?

visa 190 Applied: 31 Jan (all docs uploaded except health)
1st CO reply: 24 Feb
Health Doc Uploaded: 10 March
Since then: no update on status of application.


----------



## andreyx108b

atul1510 said:


> Hey folks, i am in a situation where i really need some confirmation. i hope someone from here could help me out. In 2015 and first quarter 2016, i was in Sydney, Australia on 457 VISA (due to expire of 5th April 2016). This is when i applied my 190 VISA (on 31st Jan, 2016). On 24the Feb i received a reply from CO to upload health documents. I traveled back to India on March 9th and got medical uploaded on 10th March. Since i had no plan of going back to Sydney in near future, i did not apply for BVB. Now, my company again wants me to travel to Australia for work. Company is asking me to travel to Australia in the 2nd week of May. The issue is that right now i dont have any substantial or bridging VISA to enter Australia. neither 457 (expired), nor PR (190), nor a BVB. (obv i havent told in my company that i have applied for Australian PR). Is it possible for me to apply for any other substantial VISA to travel to Australia? if yes, then which one? Would it impact decision making on my current application of Visa 190? visa 190 Applied: 31 Jan (all docs uploaded except health) 1st CO reply: 24 Feb Health Doc Uploaded: 10 March Since then: no update on status of application.



I would try to postpone travel till the visa is approved.

If you apply for any visa now and a visa given after your PR grant (sc190) you may then be in trouble as the latest visa (sc457) will override the previous (sc190).


----------



## atul1510

andreyx108b said:


> I would try to postpone travel till the visa is approved.
> 
> If you apply for any visa now and a visa given after your PR grant (sc190) you may then be in trouble as the latest visa (sc457) will override the previous (sc190).


Thanks Audrey,
what about if i apply for 400, or any other, now (it takes about a week to get the grant). would it impact my current application which is in process.

Looking at the some other threads on this page, it seems like Australia immigration is deeply under backlog.


----------



## andreyx108b

atul1510 said:


> Thanks Audrey, what about if i apply for 400, or any other, now (it takes about a week to get the grant). would it impact my current application which is in process. Looking at the some other threads on this page, it seems like Australia immigration is deeply under backlog.


any visa will override PR if PR is granted before. Do you want to risk that? I would not...! but its your decision.


----------



## danielm

I'm also jan applicant and co was contacted as well requested some documents that were provided on march . Afterwards no reply from them , status showing assessment in progress..


----------



## anis2212

*Waiting for 190 NSW nomination with 60 points only!*

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 25-Mar-2016 for 190 NSW nomination with 60 points on ICT BA.

Anybody on the same boat? Anybody got NSW nomination with 60 points?

Appreciate if you please share.

Best regards.


----------



## vikaschandra

anis2212 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to this forum. I have submitted my EOI on 25-Mar-2016 for 190 NSW nomination with 60 points on ICT BA.
> 
> Anybody on the same boat? Anybody got NSW nomination with 60 points?
> 
> Appreciate if you please share.
> 
> Best regards.


Few applicants have received theit NSW Invites check this thread for details 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...em-analysts-eoi-tracking-443.html#post9989114


----------



## anis2212

vikaschandra said:


> Few applicants have received theit NSW Invites check this thread for details
> 
> 
> Thanks dear for such prompt reply.
> 
> Although I am only waiting for nomination only, I am just interested to ask you 2 questions looking at your application process -
> 
> 1. If my spouse will be able to show functional English proof from her university (I mean just a declaration from education institute that entire program she took with English for Bachelors and Master/without any usual English language proof like IELTS,PTE etc), will it will be required to pay 2nd installment for her? Any idea of cost?
> 
> 2. To whom actually DIBP verified employment? My department head who signed my experience letter or to HR? What is the media of verification- email/phone? How many employment episode they will be verified - current/all past employersl ?


----------



## Crazy student

Just wondering if 190 visa works as first come first serve or they go through different state at one time. According to tracker, one candidate had direct grant yesterday applied 30 march and another one had CO contact applied 15 march both from ACT; whereas no update for other candidate in between those two dates. Any thoughts guys???


----------



## Leena1

Hi members,

Need advice on the following -

I submitted EOI (Visa 190) on March 22, 2016. I had pre planned long break(had already resigned from company) and my last working day was on 24 March 2016. Details -

190 EOI submission on March 22, 2016 Occupation code 262111 (DBA) 
Last working day in company March 24, 2016
Victoria SS submission with 70 (65+5) points March 30, 2016

Total work exp 11 years out of which last 10 years are considered by ACS i.e. from March 2006 onwards. Further 2 years deducted under suitability criteria and relevant work exp is March 2008 - March 2016 (Exact 8 years and I got 15 points for that).

Since I'm no more working, will it create any problems when I apply for the visa after getting the invite? Say, I get invite in June 2016, will my work exp still be considered to be 8 years (March 2008 - March 2016) or it will come down to 7 years and 9 months because of my break and the 10 year window? 

Please help me understand this scenario. Thanks.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Crazy student said:


> Just wondering if 190 visa works as first come first serve or they go through different state at one time. According to tracker, one candidate had direct grant yesterday applied 30 march and another one had CO contact applied 15 march both from ACT; whereas no update for other candidate in between those two dates. Any thoughts guys???


They is no way you can tell how they work. I have to say I am quite surprised that you can get a 190 visa in less than a month time. Normally the trend has been that direct grants would come around 1 month time from visa lodgement date.


----------



## ashiqcep

anis2212 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few applicants have received theit NSW Invites check this thread for details
> 
> 
> Thanks dear for such prompt reply.
> 
> Although I am only waiting for nomination only, I am just interested to ask you 2 questions looking at your application process -
> 
> 1. If my spouse will be able to show functional English proof from her university (I mean just a declaration from education institute that entire program she took with English for Bachelors and Master/without any usual English language proof like IELTS,PTE etc), will it will be required to pay 2nd installment for her? Any idea of cost?
> 
> 2. To whom actually DIBP verified employment? My department head who signed my experience letter or to HR? What is the media of verification- email/phone? How many employment episode they will be verified - current/all past employersl ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me allow to reply your queries:
> 
> 1. Declaration from the institution will suffice the requirement. No need to sit for ielts/pte etc. 2nd VAC fee around 5k Aud.
> 
> 2. Verification all depends from where you gathered experience. If company and country profile is very high normally they don't verify.
> Verification could be done with HR or undersigned personnel either by email or phone call.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Hey guys, (andreyx)
> 
> I have one query that once we paid 2nd vac and press the button "information provided" in immi account do we need to attached paid receipt in immi Account and do we need to send email informing them as in the letter which they have provided me with the email of requesting to pay 2nd vac, they have stated that, "you don't need to advise us separately once the payment is made". I already pressed the button "information provided"


Please someone reply on my above query. Andreyx please.


----------



## vrkravi

Hi all Good Day! 
I'm pretty much new to this forum and I appreciate everyone, for sharing their knowledge, my timelines are as follows - 
190 visa applied on 22nd Jan 2016(thru consultant) 
CO contact 29th Feb asking for form 80 
Co request completed on 3rd March 2016 
New passport updated on 9th March 2016
Informed CO on 11th march n got reply on 7th apr saying assessment in progress, since then waiting ..... 
Thanks Ascii2016


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Please someone reply on my above query. Andreyx please.


Requesting advise on above query please.


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Hey guys, (andreyx)
> 
> I have one query that once we paid 2nd vac and press the button "information provided" in immi account do we need to attached paid receipt in immi Account and do we need to send email informing them as in the letter which they have provided me with the email of requesting to pay 2nd vac, they have stated that, "you don't need to advise us separately once the payment is made". I already pressed the button "information provided"



Hi,

Please someone reply me on my above query.


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> Please someone reply on my above query. Andreyx please.


As they have stated no need to respond to thrm via email. If the payment is done and you clicked the IP button that should be adequate


----------



## jaymin

vikaschandra said:


> As they have stated no need to respond to thrm via email. If the payment is done and you clicked the IP button that should be adequate


Thanks for reply


----------



## needadv

*Au Migration*

Hi Friends

Can you please advise if i can apply for 222112 Finance Broker category for NSW as its in the CSOL and i have positive assessment with 8 years of experience. IELTS score is 6.5.

I look forward to hear from you all.

Thanks


----------



## erlisa

I have just been told by my agent that there is a high backlog in Brisbane office, so grants are taking longer than they should. Anyone heard the same?

I lodged on 29 Feb and was contacted on 21 Mar. Now still waiting... Anyone who lodged around the same time, or earlier whose CO is in Brisbane experiencing the same too?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

erlisa said:


> I have just been told by my agent that there is a high backlog in Brisbane office, so grants are taking longer than they should. Anyone heard the same?
> 
> I lodged on 29 Feb and was contacted on 21 Mar. Now still waiting... Anyone who lodged around the same time, or earlier whose CO is in Brisbane experiencing the same too?


People who submitted all docs are getting direct grant within a month.


----------



## sweetgn

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 visa on 6th March and many people who are offshore have been granted visa. I have almost passed 7-8 weeks by no CO contact as yet. Can anyone suggest y its taking so long or is it usual? As i heard and even seen people getting visa in 1 month time.


----------



## MimoMKF

erlisa said:


> I have just been told by my agent that there is a high backlog in Brisbane office, so grants are taking longer than they should. Anyone heard the same?
> 
> I lodged on 29 Feb and was contacted on 21 Mar. Now still waiting... Anyone who lodged around the same time, or earlier whose CO is in Brisbane experiencing the same too?


Me too. 
I applied on feb, 5th.


----------



## varun86

All, FYI, reference letter is not mandatory. CO will ask if he/she wants to do an employment verification. I did not upload roles and responsibilities letter and still got a direct grant


----------



## asingh21

Hi,

I have a query regarding the validity of 190 visa that if it is a permanent residency then why there is a validity date. Do I need to revisit the whole process to extend my visa. 

is it possible that DIBP does not extend the visa latter on.


----------



## andreyx108b

varun86 said:


> All, FYI, reference letter is not mandatory. CO will ask if he/she wants to do an employment verification. I did not upload roles and responsibilities letter and still got a direct grant


I guess you did not claim points for work. exp?


----------



## needadv

needadv said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can you please advise if i can apply for 222112 Finance Broker category for NSW as its in the CSOL and i have positive assessment with 8 years of experience. IELTS score is 6.5.
> 
> I look forward to hear from you all.
> 
> Thanks


Can some one advise me to submit EOI for NSW under Stream 2 as below category is in CSOL only.
Finance Broker
222112
IELTS 6.5
Experience 8.2 years
Assement positive


----------



## jaymin

needadv said:


> Can some one advise me to submit EOI for NSW under Stream 2 as below category is in CSOL only.
> Finance Broker
> 222112
> IELTS 6.5
> Experience 8.2 years
> Assement positive


Have you checked is this category open in nsw occupation list. If it is open then you can pay for nomination.


----------



## S_Stanley

hello Folks,
Need advice
while filling up the visa application my agent has filled the given name as family name and family name as given name ( agent swapped my family name and given name). The agent says once the CO is assigned they will inform him and it is not a big concern. But i am worried


----------



## vikaschandra

S_Stanley said:


> hello Folks,
> Need advice
> while filling up the visa application my agent has filled the given name as family name and family name as given name ( agent swapped my family name and given name). The agent says once the CO is assigned they will inform him and it is not a big concern. But i am worried


Fill in Form 1023 Notification to Incorrect answers and upload it on the immi account


----------



## sharon77

sharon77 said:


> My supervisor just informed me that he missed a call from the Australian embassy in Pretoria South Africa . Can I tell him to call the number back or we should wait for a call back from them ? I am sure the call is for employment verification .
> 
> Thanks


Good day,

still waiting for a response to the question I asked earlier .

Thank you .


----------



## S_Stanley

vikaschandra said:


> Fill in Form 1023 Notification to Incorrect answers and upload it on the immi account


Thanks a lot.. will do that


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Hi guys

I have a question.

I was requested to submit PCC for Vietnam where I stayed about 1 year before. But it will take more than 28days and cost is more than expected.
(My other PCC in Korea and in AUS have been already submitted without any problems)
So I am thinking about Character Statutory declaration instead of it



Does anyone have same experience with me?

My application will be refused due to this?

Please share your opinion


----------



## rehan53000

i have recently lodged my application.. in form 80 for travel history I have only given details where i have stayed more then 30 days. whereas some1 told me u have to enter each and every stay in the last 10 years years. 
i counted yesterday n if i include each n every visit to every where its like 98 visits in the previous 10 years. do i have to write each n every trip even for two days ?
will it be a prob i mean how wud they know


----------



## jay83

you can file your EOI under NSW STREAM 2 for high scoring individuals having their occupation in CSOL.However just like any other state nomination there's no guarantee of a nomination & no likely timelines for the same.However its worth taking your chances,when this is the only option left.Good luck.


----------



## jay83

*needadv*



needadv said:


> Can some one advise me to submit EOI for NSW under Stream 2 as below category is in CSOL only.
> Finance Broker
> 222112
> IELTS 6.5
> Experience 8.2 years
> Assement positive


you can file your EOI under NSW STREAM 2 for high scoring individuals having their occupation in CSOL.However just like any other state nomination there's no guarantee of a nomination & no likely timelines for the same.However its worth taking your chances,when this is the only option left.Good luck


----------



## tabish_mb

Dear friends,

I have received the NSW invitation to apply and i have gathered all the documenta mentioned on their website. Now before filling out the form, can someone who has already applied successfully tell me that if we can open the provided link multiple tines in case i have missed any document. I am a bit nervous, as it is mentioned in their email that we should try to fill the form in one go.

Looking forward for quick help.



Regards,


----------



## AA007

tabish_mb said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have received the NSW invitation to apply and i have gathered all the documenta mentioned on their website. Now before filling out the form, can someone who has already applied successfully tell me that if we can open the provided link multiple tines in case i have missed any document. I am a bit nervous, as it is mentioned in their email that we should try to fill the form in one go.
> 
> Looking forward for quick help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Yes , you can open the link more than one time. But don't do it too many times.


----------



## needadv

Hi jay
I am new to this 
Can u advise who should I pay for nomination and how


----------



## Steiger

tabish_mb said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have received the NSW invitation to apply and i have gathered all the documenta mentioned on their website. Now before filling out the form, can someone who has already applied successfully tell me that if we can open the provided link multiple tines in case i have missed any document. I am a bit nervous, as it is mentioned in their email that we should try to fill the form in one go.
> 
> Looking forward for quick help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


In my case, may be I was a bit too adventurous, but I opened it for more than 10 times and still the link did not get invalidated.


----------



## tabish_mb

Thanks buddy!

Can you list down the documents you uploaded? I have already prepared the ones mention on NSW website.
Do we need police character certificate or any other document which may take a lot of time.


----------



## tabish_mb

Steiger said:


> tabish_mb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> I have received the NSW invitation to apply and i have gathered all the documenta mentioned on their website. Now before filling out the form, can someone who has already applied successfully tell me that if we can open the provided link multiple tines in case i have missed any document. I am a bit nervous, as it is mentioned in their email that we should try to fill the form in one go.
> 
> Looking forward for quick help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, may be I was a bit too adventurous, but I opened it for more than 10 times and still the link did not get invalidated.
Click to expand...




AA007 said:


> tabish_mb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> I have received the NSW invitation to apply and i have gathered all the documenta mentioned on their website. Now before filling out the form, can someone who has already applied successfully tell me that if we can open the provided link multiple tines in case i have missed any document. I am a bit nervous, as it is mentioned in their email that we should try to fill the form in one go.
> 
> Looking forward for quick help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , you can open the link more than one time. But don't do it too many times.
Click to expand...



Thanks buddy!

Can you list down the documents you uploaded? I have already prepared the ones mention on NSW website.
Do we need police character certificate or any other document which may take a lot of time.


----------



## Steiger

tabish_mb said:


> Thanks buddy!
> 
> Can you list down the documents you uploaded? I have already prepared the ones mention on NSW website.
> Do we need police character certificate or any other document which may take a lot of time.


I claimed 0 points for work experience so

1academic transcript and graduation certificate
2passport (certified black and white copy)
3PTE result (one that is auto-generated by the system)
4Skills Assessment (one that is generated by ACS and attached with the letter)
5Resume


----------



## jaymin

He guys,

Hope to here something good from co today as there is long weekend ahead in Australia, sat, sun, Monday. Let's prey to God.


----------



## stamang

jaymin said:


> He guys,
> 
> Hope to here something good from co today as there is long weekend ahead in Australia, sat, sun, Monday. Let's prey to God.


Possibly a 189 day today. Have not heard of any 190s being granted Hang in there bud.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Last two days have been very quiet. &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Guruz

*Got my PR*

Got my VISA.....finally!!!!

Lodged on 5 February 2016


----------



## SOURABH.C

Guruz said:


> Got my VISA.....finally!!!!
> 
> Lodged on 5 February 2016


Congrats..


----------



## Ravian354

Guruz said:


> Got my VISA.....finally!!!!
> 
> Lodged on 5 February 2016


congrx buddy - Finally a Grant today.
can you please share your timeline. Also, are you onshore?


----------



## varun86

rehan53000 said:


> i have recently lodged my application.. in form 80 for travel history I have only given details where i have stayed more then 30 days. whereas some1 told me u have to enter each and every stay in the last 10 years years.
> i counted yesterday n if i include each n every visit to every where its like 98 visits in the previous 10 years. do i have to write each n every trip even for two days ?
> will it be a prob i mean how wud they know


Hi Rehan,

When you say you have not given details of places you stayed more than 30 days, are you talking about places in your country or abroad? Do not miss, i repeat, DO NOT miss any travel episodes abroad as it is very easy to find out. Your passport will have all of that. If it is stay episodes local to your country, then its ok. For example i have travelled abroad on holiday a couple of times and i had given all the details (even though they were for 4-5 days). 

Cheers!!
Varun


----------



## SOURABH.C

Guruz said:


> Got my VISA.....finally!!!!
> 
> Lodged on 5 February 2016


When is ur initial entry date??


----------



## Dilawerpal

Abhishu said:


> I believe next invitation should be between 20-23 April .


Hi,

Thanks for response.
But Iam looking that on border.gov.au next round is on 27th April but that's given only for Visa Class for 189 and 489.
Nothing mentioned for Visa Class 190.
What exactly process followed for 190 Invitation.


----------



## jay83

*needaadv*



needadv said:


> Hi jay
> I am new to this
> Can u advise who should I pay for nomination and how


Payment to be made by credit card.You will get a link for the payment,which will go to the concerned state youre applying for the nomination.

If youre applying for NSW state nomination-

you need to file EOI ,once NSW invites you for applying state nomination,you need to pay the fees thru the link which comes along the invitation mail & provide documents/evidence to substantiate the claims in your EOI.Once NSW recieves the fee & subject to the documents corresponding accurately with the EOI points claim they may issue the State Nomination Grant.And automatically you will recieve the DIBP invitation to apply for 190 visa on Skillselect account.

All The Best


----------



## jay83

*dilawerpal*



Dilawerpal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for response.
> But Iam looking that on border.gov.au next round is on 27th April but that's given only for Visa Class for 189 and 489.
> Nothing mentioned for Visa Class 190.
> What exactly process followed for 190 Invitation.


DIBP invites to apply for 190 visa thru skillselect once you're nominated by the respective state(VIC,ACT,NSW etc).One cant apply for 190 without receiving state nomination/sponsorship.

all the best:juggle:


----------



## stamang

Guruz said:


> Got my VISA.....finally!!!!
> 
> Lodged on 5 February 2016


Congrats! Hey, can you tell me what time (Australian) did you receive this? Wondering if they are still working.


----------



## jay83

asingh21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding the validity of 190 visa that if it is a permanent residency then why there is a validity date. Do I need to revisit the whole process to extend my visa.
> 
> is it possible that DIBP does not extend the visa latter on.


you have the options of applying for a Resident Return Visa(RRV ,Valid for another 5 years) or apply for citizenship provided you fulfill the various criterias set by AU guv.


----------



## jay83

stamang said:


> Congrats! Hey, can you tell me what time (Australian) did you receive this? Wondering if they are still working.


They work 9am-5pm.So yes theyre at work for another 55 mins.


----------



## Guruz

*Timeliness*

Visa lodged 5 Feb
Grant 22 April
IED 10 Feb 2017
Grant time (Australian) 12.20 pm


----------



## stamang

jay83 said:


> They work 9am-5pm.So yes theyre at work for another 55 mins.


Lol. Australia is already too laid back my friend. Add to this, the long holiday now. Was just hoping for the last minute grant kinda thing but I guess most of them receive theirs early morning. And also, they tell us to call 9-4. With an hour lunch, I feel they should work 8-5.


----------



## stamang

Guruz said:


> Visa lodged 5 Feb
> Grant 22 April
> IED 10 Feb 2017
> Grant time (Australian) 12.20 pm


Thanks for that!


----------



## rehan53000

varun86 said:


> Hi Rehan,
> 
> When you say you have not given details of places you stayed more than 30 days, are you talking about places in your country or abroad? Do not miss, i repeat, DO NOT miss any travel episodes abroad as it is very easy to find out. Your passport will have all of that. If it is stay episodes local to your country, then its ok. For example i have travelled abroad on holiday a couple of times and i had given all the details (even though they were for 4-5 days).
> 
> Cheers!!
> Varun


BRO OBVIOUSLY i m talking about abroad. i travelled to dubai for 1 year regularly for three days every week almost . actually i lost my passport n the new one doesnt have any stamps on it. will it still be a prob ?
due to laziness i havent puti any details which i shud have now i dont know what to do


----------



## AA007

Guruz said:


> Visa lodged 5 Feb
> Grant 22 April
> IED 10 Feb 2017
> Grant time (Australian) 12.20 pm


CongratZ


----------



## jaymin

stamang said:


> Possibly a 189 day today. Have not heard of any 190s being granted Hang in there bud.


They are taking too long in your application


----------



## simu1980

rehan53000 said:


> BRO OBVIOUSLY i m talking about abroad. i travelled to dubai for 1 year regularly for three days every week almost . actually i lost my passport n the new one doesnt have any stamps on it. will it still be a prob ?
> due to laziness i havent puti any details which i shud have now i dont know what to do


Hi Rehan,

In normal case, you are supposed to put each and every detail of your visit. Can use additional sheets in the Form 80. However, in your case, you can mention whatever details you have and also, fill in the column of previous passport showing the reason of change as LOST.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Simrat


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Hi guys

I think there are some people who are in the same boat as me.

Just before,I made a new post for the same topic and writing it here too in hope to get more opinion

I was requested to submit oversea PCC but it seems not to be done within the time frame(28days)

So I am thinking about submitting Character Statutory Declaration but wonder who can be my witness outside Australia

The list are shown here,
https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Pages/Statutorydeclarationsignatorylist.aspx

However, it is kind of confusing

Can I get a witness signature from local notary office in Korea?
Otherwise, do I need to visit Australia consulate in Korea?

It is very far from where I live

Some said it is ok to get it from notary office, some say no

I am wondering which one is correct

Please share your experience and opinion
===========================================
INVITATION RECEIVE : 2016-02-29
190 VISA LODGEMENT : 2016-03-11
C.O CONTACT : 2016-04-11 
VISA GRANT : NET YET
==========================================


----------



## jaymin

Guruz said:


> Got my VISA.....finally!!!!
> 
> Lodged on 5 February 2016


Congratulations


----------



## rehan53000

simu1980 said:


> Hi Rehan,
> 
> In normal case, you are supposed to put each and every detail of your visit. Can use additional sheets in the Form 80. However, in your case, you can mention whatever details you have and also, fill in the column of previous passport showing the reason of change as LOST.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks,
> Simrat


thanks bro for the suggestion will do that


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi Guys, i had my medicals done yesterday and the status in my immi account now is "Health clearance provided no action required"does that mean i am all clear in terms of medical? apparently sounds so


----------



## bose39

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, i had my medicals done yesterday and the status in my immi account now is "Health clearance provided no action required"does that mean i am all clear in terms of medical? apparently sounds so


It means health check submitted to Border and we dont know the result.


----------



## 1400ashi

Guruz said:


> Visa lodged 5 Feb
> Grant 22 April
> IED 10 Feb 2017
> Grant time (Australian) 12.20 pm


congrats


----------



## amar_klanti

Yes, hope you will get the grant soon. Good Luck


Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, i had my medicals done yesterday and the status in my immi account now is "Health clearance provided no action required"does that mean i am all clear in terms of medical? apparently sounds so


----------



## bocko

Experts please help, two questions re 190 application: 
1) in the English test results they asking for the "most recent" results. For the EOI I've used results from Sep 2015, however, I recently pass a PTE test (with even better result than in Sept). So, should I just stick with the one done before EOI or submit the "most recent" one?
2) this one is complicated, in the character section, they say that if you served compulsory military service than click "no" to the question "did you served in military", however next question is "did you received military training", which I did but in compulsory military service. any thoughts/experience with this? 
Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

Guruz said:


> Got my VISA.....finally!!!!
> 
> Lodged on 5 February 2016


Congratulations Guru


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Guru


Normally how long it takes to grant 190 visa ? If we are onshore+no work points+all docs and medical submitted in advance ?


----------



## skynet16

Guruz said:


> Got my VISA.....finally!!!!
> 
> Lodged on 5 February 2016


Congratulations buddy.. Has been long wait. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## vikaschandra

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Normally how long it takes to grant 190 visa ? If we are onshore+no work points+all docs and medical submitted in advance ?


The average number of weeks as of today is 3 weeks in the lower side and maximum 10 weeks on the higher side.


----------



## viv101

Guys whats an immi account?
all i hve opened until now is skillselect account


----------



## 65Points!

viv101 said:


> Guys whats an immi account?
> all i hve opened until now is skillselect account


https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

The application process moves to immi account, which is a later stage, initially for EoI you are to use a SS account.


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Hi Guys

I just wanted some help with this form 80. I applied in Feb 16 for 190 sub class and with all documents except medicals and form 80 etc...

I got mail from the CO for additional documents request in March 16 which mentioned just the medicals, now I have submitted the medicals on 25th March and status on my immi account says "Health Clearance provided...."

So should I still attach form 80 because I just don't want any further delays...

Any inputs will be appreciated!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## muhammadnasir

hi guys
i have one question
since we already provided experienced letters at the time of assessment, then do we really need to submit again with ITA?


----------



## muhammadnasir

*ITA Australia Document Under 190*

Hi Guys,
I want to know do we need experience letters for ITA? Because we already provided documents at the time of Assessment. 
Kindly advise

regards


----------



## JP Mosa

muhammadnasir said:


> hi guys
> i have one question
> since we already provided experienced letters at the time of assessment, then do we really need to submit again with ITA?


Yes...you need to submit


----------



## Steiger

Hi guys, I might be in a deep trouble. I just realised that on my EOI I did not write my first name as written in my Passport. The reason is that in some documents my name is Ho Sung and sometimes it is Hosung (yes the spelling is correct but there is a space). This is because by separating two words it makes my name easier to be read. As such, I have mentioned this in my form 80 (4. Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include and I said 'other spellings of names' and placed Ho Sung. But according to my passport it is Hosung Kim. Do you think this will cause any problems? (Koreans usually have this issue though)


----------



## JP Mosa

Steiger said:


> Hi guys, I might be in a deep trouble. I just realised that on my EOI I did not write my first name as written in my Passport. The reason is that in some documents my name is Ho Sung and sometimes it is Hosung (yes the spelling is correct but there is a space). This is because by separating two words it makes my name easier to be read. As such, I have mentioned this in my form 80 (4. Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include and I said 'other spellings of names' and placed Ho Sung. But according to my passport it is Hosung Kim. Do you think this will cause any problems? (Koreans usually have this issue though)


I see no issue with writing " Ho Sung" and "Hosung" as spellings matched.


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> Hi guys, I might be in a deep trouble. I just realised that on my EOI I did not write my first name as written in my Passport. The reason is that in some documents my name is Ho Sung and sometimes it is Hosung (yes the spelling is correct but there is a space). This is because by separating two words it makes my name easier to be read. As such, I have mentioned this in my form 80 (4. Have you been known by any other name(s)? Include and I said 'other spellings of names' and placed Ho Sung. But according to my passport it is Hosung Kim. Do you think this will cause any problems? (Koreans usually have this issue though)


Ho Sung if you feel the incorrect detail might cause issue at later stage I would advise you email nsw with the information. Read the below excerpt from NSW website

12. I successfully submitted my application but some of my details are incorrect. What do I do?

Please send an email to [email protected] to explain your circumstances and provide the correct information.

Please ensure that you quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of the email. The SRN is contained in the system generated email you receive after making successful payment.

Remember that the claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply.


----------



## Steiger

JP Mosa said:


> I see no issue with writing " Ho Sung" and "Hosung" as spellings matched.


Hope this is what they think  I still do not understand why I have written in that way. I should have been more careful T.T)


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> Ho Sung if you feel the incorrect detail might cause issue at later stage I would advise you email nsw with the information. Read the below excerpt from NSW website
> 
> 12. I successfully submitted my application but some of my details are incorrect. What do I do?
> 
> Please send an email to [email protected] to explain your circumstances and provide the correct information.
> 
> Please ensure that you quote your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) in the subject line of the email. The SRN is contained in the system generated email you receive after making successful payment.
> 
> Remember that the claims you submit in your nomination application must be consistent with what you have submitted in your SkillSelect EOI. You must not overstate your points claims in SkillSelect in order to secure an invitation to apply.


But my name is indeed used with spaces and without spaces. It always has been inconsistent (unfortunately in my past passport it used to be Ho Sung and now it is now Hosung). The thing is this is completely irrelevant with the point clamining as name does not count towards pointing system. Other than this everything in my EOI is consistent.


----------



## JP Mosa

Steiger said:


> Hope this is what they think  I still do not understand why I have written in that way. I should have been more careful T.T)


It won't be a problem as long as your name on PP and name on application match.


----------



## Steiger

JP Mosa said:


> It won't be a problem as long as your name on PP and name on application match.


Plus for my NSW application I wrote my name as HOSUNG. But just my EOI I wrote it as Ho Sung T.T. Do you get to write your name once more for your visa application? that is a good news!


----------



## JP Mosa

Steiger said:


> Plus for my NSW application I wrote my name as HOSUNG. But just my EOI I wrote it as Ho Sung T.T. Do you get to write your name once more for your visa application? that is a good news!


while filling up your long visa application online


----------



## Steiger

JP Mosa said:


> while filling up your long visa application online


I am now leaning towards the idea that given name difference with space won't make an issue in this case because when you create the EOI , you don't have to supply first name (it is optional) while your family name is compulsory. I supplied the same passport number when I created an EOI so I don't think it will cause trouble.


----------



## tabish_mb

Guys, i have recentle replied to nomination invitation from NSW. I am very excited and curious about the next stages and when exactly i am supposed to get response. Comment from anyone who has recently received nomination from NSW will be appreciated. I just want to get some idea about the timeline in order to plan well.



Regards,


----------



## Jamaloo

*Conrats*



tabish_mb said:


> Guys, i have recentle replied to nomination invitation from NSW. I am very excited and curious about the next stages and when exactly i am supposed to get response. Comment from anyone who has recently received nomination from NSW will be appreciated. I just want to get some idea about the timeline in order to plan well.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Dear share your time line and break down of duration ,date of EOI ,INVITAION and points


----------



## Leena1

Leena1 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Need advice on the following -
> 
> I submitted EOI (Visa 190) on March 22, 2016. I had pre planned long break(had already resigned from company) and my last working day was on 24 March 2016. Details -
> 
> 190 EOI submission on March 22, 2016 Occupation code 262111 (DBA)
> Last working day in company March 24, 2016
> Victoria SS submission with 70 (65+5) points March 30, 2016
> 
> Total work exp 11 years out of which last 10 years are considered by ACS i.e. from March 2006 onwards. Further 2 years deducted under suitability criteria and relevant work exp is March 2008 - March 2016 (Exact 8 years and I got 15 points for that).
> 
> Since I'm no more working, will it create any problems when I apply for the visa after getting the invite? Say, I get invite in June 2016, will my work exp still be considered to be 8 years (March 2008 - March 2016) or it will come down to 7 years and 9 months because of my break and the 10 year window?
> 
> Please help me understand this scenario. Thanks.


---- Any suggestions ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Leena1 said:


> ---- Any suggestions ?


How many points has the skill select calculated for your work it is 15 after your put the employment details? 

If skill select has calculated 15 points with the employment episodes and even if you are not employed at the time of visa lodge it should not make any difference. Make sure to kee all your documents intact (like pay slips, relieving letter, tax documents etc) which will support your claims at later stage.


----------



## Leena1

vikaschandra said:


> How many points has the skill select calculated for your work it is 15 after your put the employment details?
> 
> If skill select has calculated 15 points with the employment episodes and even if you are not employed at the time of visa lodge it should not make any difference. Make sure to kee all your documents intact (like pay slips, relieving letter, tax documents etc) which will support your claims at later stage.


@vikaschandra
Thanks for the reply. Yes, SkillSelect calculated 15 points for the work exp on the day I submitted EOI and I was working that time though my last working day was right after 2 days(I left "To" field blank in the current company work dates as in - From xx-xx-xxxx To " " ). 

So what I understand from your reply is - my work exp will be considered to be what SkillSelect has calculated?


----------



## vikaschandra

Leena1 said:


> @vikaschandra
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, SkillSelect calculated 15 points for the work exp on the day I submitted EOI and I was working that time though my last working day was right after 2 days(I left "To" field blank in the current company work dates as in - From xx-xx-xxxx To " " ).
> 
> So what I understand from your reply is - my work exp will be considered to be what SkillSelect has calculated?


The to date was left blank due to which the skill select calculated the 8 years as per the completion. As far as I understand you should ammend you EOI and put the end date to your current work experience now which will reflect the acutal status of your employment episode. 

Putting an end date to the current employment after the completion of 8 years of job skill select would not deduct anything and the points would remain the same.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi All,

I got an invitation on the 12th of April for 190 visa.
However, I haven't applied so far.

I have a doubt about work exp documents

I have the following for the same:
1. Positive "*employment* assessment" from CPA Australia
2. Statutory declaration from colleagues from my past 5 employers that I have worked with
3. All payslips
4. All appointment / offer letters and relieving letters.

However, what I dont have is an employment reference letter on company letterhead that gives roles and responsibilities. 

Would this create an issue?

As mentioned, I already have my experience verified from CPA Australia.

Request you to please advise,

I do not want to be in a situation where I have spent 7000 AUD and I am refused visa on grounds of insufficient experience documents.


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Bhavesh.

It is enough, If you have statutory declaration which shows your job responsibilities. 
No need of employment reference letter on company letterhead. Most of HR is not comfortable to issue the reference letter. 
I used Statutory declaration letter only and got direct grant of my 190 visa in 38 days.
But remember to upload form 80 and form 1221 for you and your spouse if you want direct grant.

Please upload following documents
Bank statements, all salary slips
Promotion letters, identity card
Business card
All Statutory declaration letters
Tax documents- form16 and ITR receipts
Service certificates
Labelled passport photos 
Passports
Birth certificates
Cv
Ielts or pte result card
Skill assessment letter
Form 80 and form 1221
Pcc
Rename properly when upload like
Form_80_primary_applicant
Go for medical after paying the visa fees. Dont wait for CO.

Go ahead and all the best


----------



## andreyx108b

tabish_mb said:


> Guys, i have recentle replied to nomination invitation from NSW. I am very excited and curious about the next stages and when exactly i am supposed to get response. Comment from anyone who has recently received nomination from NSW will be appreciated. I just want to get some idea about the timeline in order to plan well. Regards,


On average you will hear back within 6 weeks.

Some had a response within 1 week, but thats rare.


----------



## jtsl9

tabish_mb said:


> Guys, i have recentle replied to nomination invitation from NSW. I am very excited and curious about the next stages and when exactly i am supposed to get response. Comment from anyone who has recently received nomination from NSW will be appreciated. I just want to get some idea about the timeline in order to plan well.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,




Based on NSW website, it would take up to 12 weeks. I got a response in about 5 working days. All the best


----------



## tabish_mb

Steiger said:


> I am now leaning towards the idea that given name difference with space won't make an issue in this case because when you create the EOI , you don't have to supply first name (it is optional) while your family name is compulsory. I supplied the same passport number when I created an EOI so I don't think it will cause trouble.


Dear Steiger,

i can see in your t imeline that you have recently lodged you ITA for NSW. Can you please share if there has been any update? As I can see that they are usually replying back in a week's time.

Regards,


----------



## AA007

tabish_mb said:


> Guys, i have recentle replied to nomination invitation from NSW. I am very excited and curious about the next stages and when exactly i am supposed to get response. Comment from anyone who has recently received nomination from NSW will be appreciated. I just want to get some idea about the timeline in order to plan well.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Average duration now a days is 3 to 4 weeks. 
And max is 12 weeks 
If lucky then can get in a week

Good luck


----------



## jeevam

Friends, 

I am separated from my spouse and need help with a statutory declaration/separation certificate. what information should I provide in this certificate?


----------



## andreyx108b

jeevam said:


> Friends, I am separated from my spouse and need help with a statutory declaration/separation certificate. what information should I provide in this certificate?


Dont you have a divorce certificate? Its pretty standard.


----------



## Steiger

Hi guys, I have spotted another information that I did not provide in my EOI.

I did my foundation studies in Australia and at first I did not include it in my EOI because it is just a 'studies' not really a qualification. However, I realised that in the EOI you can select Other - non AQF award and I search CRICOS code and the foundation studies is non-AQF award program. However, I did not receive any transcripts nor certificate from this course (because this is a bridging course that allows students to get into Uni.) Would this be a problem? I am going to supply this information on my visa application but I did not mention this in my EOI. Furthermore, do I need to get certificate for this 'qualification'? I did not get it really. Or for education documents do you guys think bachelor degree transcript and certificate would suffice?


----------



## bhavesh_gala

80.pawan said:


> Hi Bhavesh.
> 
> It is enough, If you have statutory declaration which shows your job responsibilities.
> No need of employment reference letter on company letterhead. Most of HR is not comfortable to issue the reference letter.
> I used Statutory declaration letter only and got direct grant of my 190 visa in 38 days.
> But remember to upload form 80 and form 1221 for you and your spouse if you want direct grant.
> 
> Please upload following documents
> Bank statements, all salary slips
> Promotion letters, identity card
> Business card
> All Statutory declaration letters
> Tax documents- form16 and ITR receipts
> Service certificates
> Labelled passport photos
> Passports
> Birth certificates
> Cv
> Ielts or pte result card
> Skill assessment letter
> Form 80 and form 1221
> Pcc
> Rename properly when upload like
> Form_80_primary_applicant
> Go for medical after paying the visa fees. Dont wait for CO.
> 
> Go ahead and all the best



Thank you very much for your help Pawan, 
also to mention the statutory declaration from colleagues do not have any contact number, do I get them revised or it should be okay?
Also what are form 80 and form 1221


----------



## chzaib

Hi Tabish
I got response on the 3rd day after my acceptance to invitation, i provided them the payslips, exp letters and job offer letters.




tabish_mb said:


> Guys, i have recentle replied to nomination invitation from NSW. I am very excited and curious about the next stages and when exactly i am supposed to get response. Comment from anyone who has recently received nomination from NSW will be appreciated. I just want to get some idea about the timeline in order to plan well.
> Regards,


----------



## Abhishu

Guys , I submitted my only employment reference letter and acs certificate for NSW nomination on 18 April.
Did I suppose to include employment offer letter also and pay slips to suppose employment points . 

If yes, how can I do it now? 

Pls help..


----------



## Steiger

Abhishu said:


> Guys , I submitted my only employment reference letter and acs certificate for NSW nomination on 18 April.
> Did I suppose to include employment offer letter also and pay slips to suppose employment points .
> 
> If yes, how can I do it now?
> 
> Pls help..


Did you claim points for employment?


----------



## Abhishu

Yes I am claiming 5 years of employment ..


----------



## Abhishu

Steiger said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys , I submitted my only employment reference letter and acs certificate for NSW nomination on 18 April.
> Did I suppose to include employment offer letter also and pay slips to suppose employment points .
> 
> If yes, how can I do it now?
> 
> Pls help..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you claim points for employment?
Click to expand...

 Yes I am claiming for 5 years of experience .


----------



## Steiger

Abhishu said:


> Yes I am claiming for 5 years of experience .


Then e-mail them. You need to provide that information it is not optional anymore.


----------



## funnybond4u

I lodged my Visa application today. 190 with VIC invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b

funnybond4u said:


> I lodged my Visa application today. 190 with VIC invitation.


Good luck!!


----------



## Revai

dheeraj81 said:


> For Immigration it is IELTS General Training & for Study it is IELTS Academics...
> No Need to write exam again



Not taking any chances...now waiting for academic results then lodge assessment
Thanks
R


----------



## jayant.giri

Hey Fellas,

I have applied for my Visa on the 29th of March and completed all other formalities like PCC & Medicals for self and family as well, well in time. My timelines & points are given below in my signature.

I have a question in regards to the form 1221. While i have sent the updated forms to my agent, he insists that the same should be shared only if the CO asks and not otherwise. Form 80 and all other relevant documents have been uploaded already. Should i go ahead and upload the documents myself?

Also, i have recently changed my employment. On 1st April'16 i have joined a new organisation. As far as my form 80 etc. are concerned my employment up till 31st March'16 is updated. How do i updated the DIPB on this development?


----------



## choudharykrishna

*Delay in 190 Visa Grant*

Hi all,
I had lodged my 190 visa application on 18th December'2015 and CO was assigned on 19th Jan'2016. I was asked to submit From 80 which was submiited on 20th Jan'2016. Since then it has been frustrating waiting game for me. I had alos written an e- mail to CO but even after 1 month I have not got any response from him. I have applied for Accountant General and invite was from NSW.
Does anyone having any idea as why there is so much delay in granting the visa.

best Regards,
Krishna


----------



## jaymin

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi all,
> I had lodged my 190 visa application on 18th December'2015 and CO was assigned on 19th Jan'2016. I was asked to submit From 80 which was submiited on 20th Jan'2016. Since then it has been frustrating waiting game for me. I had alos written an e- mail to CO but even after 1 month I have not got any response from him. I have applied for Accountant General and invite was from NSW.
> Does anyone having any idea as why there is so much delay in granting the visa.
> 
> best Regards,
> 
> Krishna



Don't worry Krishna, u will here something good very soon. Even I have been waiting, I submitted application o 24 jan. Co contacted me 2nd time on 6april stating to pay 2nd vac. It has been 2week since I paid and still waiting.


----------



## SH1707

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi all,
> I had lodged my 190 visa application on 18th December'2015 and CO was assigned on 19th Jan'2016. I was asked to submit From 80 which was submiited on 20th Jan'2016. Since then it has been frustrating waiting game for me. I had alos written an e- mail to CO but even after 1 month I have not got any response from him. I have applied for Accountant General and invite was from NSW.
> Does anyone having any idea as why there is so much delay in granting the visa.
> 
> best Regards,
> Krishna


On the same boat, I applied in November and haven't heard anything from CO after first contact. Have emailed a few times but not response as yet. Hoping for some news soon.


----------



## choudharykrishna

thank you so much for your good wishes and response


----------



## jtsl9

funnybond4u said:


> I lodged my Visa application today. 190 with VIC invitation.


All the best. My agent just submitted my application 190 with NSW on April 19.
Now it is the waiting game :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sugathb

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. Can you please let me know if any one of you has been requested to *provide evidence of financial resources *for* Victoria state* nomination at any stage(State nomination process, visa Application process or after you migrate to Australia)? 

I found this in their FAQ,

"We do not require evidence of the resources at the time of application however this may be requested from you at any time during the nomination commitment. We expect that applicants will answer the question completely and accurately and failure to do so may result in an unsuccessful application. "

Thank You!


----------



## Sal76

SH1707 said:


> On the same boat, I applied in November and haven't heard anything from CO after first contact. Have emailed a few times but not response as yet. Hoping for some news soon.


I have also lodged my 190 application on 17 Nov15 and have not heard from CO after the first contact. It has been over 5 months still waiting.....


----------



## HasIrf

Hi there, Very sorry for the situation.. 

Just my 2 cents of thought.. 
Why dont you get things clarified with your agent and ask him to give an explanation to DIBP and your HR personnel.. instead of undergoing unnecessary tension to please both DIBP and HR?? Ask the agent to clean his own mess. 
Wish you good luck..




Crazy student said:


> 1. If you loose the job you may not confirm with HR about the response they give to DIBP. Still try to find out about it from your sources.
> 
> 2. Your MARA agent is still your legal representative to communicate with DIBP so FIRST remove him from your case and contact DIBP about him misconduct. DIBP can put pressure on him to find out the truth threathing to cancel his licence.
> 
> 3. May be statutory declaration stating all your situation will be appropriate.Hope this helps you. Did you sign any contract with MARA agent? May be you can threaten to sue him and pressure him to tell his misconduct to DIBP.


----------



## andreyx108b

jayant.giri said:


> Hey Fellas, I have applied for my Visa on the 29th of March and completed all other formalities like PCC & Medicals for self and family as well, well in time. My timelines & points are given below in my signature. I have a question in regards to the form 1221. While i have sent the updated forms to my agent, he insists that the same should be shared only if the CO asks and not otherwise. Form 80 and all other relevant documents have been uploaded already. Should i go ahead and upload the documents myself? Also, i have recently changed my employment. On 1st April'16 i have joined a new organisation. As far as my form 80 etc. are concerned my employment up till 31st March'16 is updated. How do i updated the DIPB on this development?


Your agent might be very upset if you upload yourself. 

You have to explain her/him thats this is your decision.

About your employment - also ask your agent to update it.


----------



## gaudit24

SH1707 said:


> On the same boat, I applied in November and haven't heard anything from CO after first contact. Have emailed a few times but not response as yet. Hoping for some news soon.




Hey friends,

I am too in same situation. I applied on 22nd Jamuary, 2016 and since then no CO allocation or contact nor the assessment is showing in progress kind off.

I am marking 94th day today. Though i called DIBP as i couldn't patiently wait. The lady said the case is already under assessment and no further documents are required, so no CO has been allocated

She told me to wait for a few more days and i would hear something from the CO.

Guys what should i do now. I am in a fix. Wait till which date or what next steps should i take to get a response from them?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am too in same situation. I applied on 22nd Jamuary, 2016 and since then no CO allocation or contact nor the assessment is showing in progress kind off.
> 
> I am marking 94th day today. Though i called DIBP as i couldn't patiently wait. The lady said the case is already under assessment and no further documents are required, so no CO has been allocated
> 
> She told me to wait for a few more days and i would hear something from the CO.
> 
> Guys what should i do now. I am in a fix. Wait till which date or what next steps should i take to get a response from them?


Are you on shore or offshore ?
Did you claim any work exp ?


----------



## gaudit24

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Are you on shore or offshore ?
> Did you claim any work exp ?




I am an offshore applicant and have claimed 10 points as work experience.


----------



## elite.shweta

jaymin said:


> Don't worry Krishna, u will here something good very soon. Even I have been waiting, I submitted application o 24 jan. Co contacted me 2nd time on 6april stating to pay 2nd vac. It has been 2week since I paid and still waiting.


Is ur co also from adelaide ? also wats ur job code......?
our co also contacted us on 5th april n vr waiting since then.
Did u call them up


----------



## athakur

Hi, 
Does PhD qualifies under the employment experience?


----------



## jtsl9

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am too in same situation. I applied on 22nd Jamuary, 2016 and since then no CO allocation or contact nor the assessment is showing in progress kind off.
> 
> I am marking 94th day today. Though i called DIBP as i couldn't patiently wait. The lady said the case is already under assessment and no further documents are required, so no CO has been allocated
> 
> She told me to wait for a few more days and i would hear something from the CO.
> 
> Guys what should i do now. I am in a fix. Wait till which date or what next steps should i take to get a response from them?




Did it mention when you submit your application, the timeline that a CO would be assigned to your case? If there is and the timeline has not passed, then you just gotta wait. 
I also just submit my application via my agent and I have been harassing them constantly


----------



## jaymin

elite.shweta said:


> Is ur co also from adelaide ? also wats ur job code......?
> our co also contacted us on 5th april n vr waiting since then.
> Did u call them up


Yes,Co is from adelaide. No just last week I have sent an email informing them that 2nd vac is paid one week before. I hope we will here something in this week. Again from tomorrow onwards wait game is start.


----------



## bocko

athakur said:


> Hi,
> Does PhD qualifies under the employment experience?


No, however, if you were paid during your phd you may (it's not a rule) get 1-2 years of recognised expirience. It is complicated and it depends on the 
bureaucrat from the other side.


----------



## athakur

Thanks, yes i was paid and moreover, i was on work visa which wouldn't be sufficient to count as work experience. Next, i would like to ask that would salary statement work in place of payslips??


----------



## nvanm100

Hello Experts, I have a quick question for you. Before lodging my visa application, I had generated a HAP Id for my medicals. I had carried just the print of the ref letter and did not filllup form 26 and 160. So, is it necessary to fill it up and upload to the immi account? 
Also, once the medical outcomes are uploaded by the hospital, do I need to do anything in my immi account explicitly?


----------



## vikaschandra

nvanm100 said:


> Hello Experts, I have a quick question for you. Before lodging my visa application, I had generated a HAP Id for my medicals. I had carried just the print of the ref letter and did not filllup form 26 and 160. So, is it necessary to fill it up and upload to the immi account?
> Also, once the medical outcomes are uploaded by the hospital, do I need to do anything in my immi account explicitly?


No that would not be required. Form 26 and 160 is partially filled by the applicant and by the panel physician to be used at locations which are not emedical enabled. Not all the centers need this forms to be filed. 

You have completed the medicals wait for the panel physician to upload the results directly to the immi account

If the medical assessment status says No Action Required would mean all clear nothing to be done from your side


----------



## cd93419

Can anyone tell me what's the reason behind delay in assessment process for Nov-Dec-Jan cases compare to Feb-Mar month grants??

We can't do much here but atleast someone's input can help to understand what's going on here.


----------



## choudharykrishna

elite.shweta said:


> Is ur co also from adelaide ? also wats ur job code......?
> our co also contacted us on 5th april n vr waiting since then.
> Did u call them up


Thank you so much. My CO is from Brisbane and my job code is 221111-Accountant General. No i didn't call up but sent a mail almost one month ago and did not get any response.


----------



## choudharykrishna

jaymin said:


> Don't worry Krishna, u will here something good very soon. Even I have been waiting, I submitted application o 24 jan. Co contacted me 2nd time on 6april stating to pay 2nd vac. It has been 2week since I paid and still waiting.


thank you very much


----------



## Attentionseeker

Today completes the 4 weeks period for me. Haven't been contacted by CO yet.


----------



## cd93419

I called them today 9:00 am my time and lady told me the standard answer that they will get back in case of any further information is required.

What's the actual thing happening behind the scene is difficult to understand.




cd93419 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the reason behind delay in assessment process for Nov-Dec-Jan cases compare to Feb-Mar month grants??
> 
> We can't do much here but atleast someone's input can help to understand what's going on here.


----------



## andreyx108b

cd93419 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the reason behind delay in assessment process for Nov-Dec-Jan cases compare to Feb-Mar month grants?? We can't do much here but atleast someone's input can help to understand what's going on here.


Just few cases got stuck, each month sone get stuck.


----------



## nvanm100

vikaschandra said:


> No that would not be required. Form 26 and 160 is partially filled by the applicant and by the panel physician to be used at locations which are not emedical enabled. Not all the centers need this forms to be filed.
> 
> You have completed the medicals wait for the panel physician to upload the results directly to the immi account
> 
> If the medical assessment status says No Action Required would mean all clear nothing to be done from your side


Thanks for the prompt response Vikas!


----------



## erlisa

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi all,
> I had lodged my 190 visa application on 18th December'2015 and CO was assigned on 19th Jan'2016. I was asked to submit From 80 which was submiited on 20th Jan'2016. Since then it has been frustrating waiting game for me. I had alos written an e- mail to CO but even after 1 month I have not got any response from him. I have applied for Accountant General and invite was from NSW.
> Does anyone having any idea as why there is so much delay in granting the visa.
> 
> best Regards,
> Krishna


Yours is with Adelaide or Brisbane?

I lodged on 29 Feb. I was told by my agent that there is a high backlog in Brisbane office and it will take 2-3 months to clear them


----------



## choudharykrishna

erlisa said:


> Yours is with Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> I lodged on 29 Feb. I was told by my agent that there is a high backlog in Brisbane office and it will take 2-3 months to clear them


Thanks. Mine is Brisbane.CO was assigned on 19th Jan and since then I have been waiting.


----------



## jayant.giri

Attentionseeker said:


> Today completes the 4 weeks period for me. Haven't been contacted by CO yet.


I am in the same boat as you... Visa lodged on 29th March and no response / CO allocation as yet.

I am not sure if it's me, but it seems that the process has been slowed down for now. I hope this is not the repercussion of the Syria conflict.


----------



## jaymin

choudharykrishna said:


> Thanks. Mine is Brisbane.CO was assigned on 19th Jan and since then I have been waiting.


Hi Krishna,

What is your position no.


----------



## cd93419

Hi jaymin,


Any update from ur side?



jaymin said:


> choudharykrishna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Mine is Brisbane.CO was assigned on 19th Jan and since then I have been waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Krishna,
> 
> What is your position no.
Click to expand...


----------



## choudharykrishna

jaymin said:


> Hi Krishna,
> 
> What is your position no.


My position number is 60016448
Thanks


----------



## erlisa

choudharykrishna said:


> My position number is 60016448
> Thanks


What is this position number?


----------



## choudharykrishna

erlisa said:


> What is this position number?


my position number is 60016448


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi jaymin,
> 
> 
> Any update from ur side?


No man, eagerly waiting as all required document submitted a very their request.


----------



## senthilsuny

choudharykrishna said:


> my position number is 60016448


What is significance of position number?


----------



## atul1510

Is there any stat available for estimation of VISA grant date (not considering direct VISA grants)
i filed mine on Jan 31.
CO (Adelaide) Contacted on 24th Feb. (medical was missing)
All documents completed and uploaded on Mar 10.

When can i expect the VISA grant.

i am about to complete 90 days since date of file. Anyone who filed around same time and received the VISA lately?? any insights would help.


----------



## erlisa

senthilsuny said:


> What is significance of position number?


where do u get the position number from?


----------



## vikaschandra

atul1510 said:


> Is there any stat available for estimation of VISA grant date (not considering direct VISA grants)
> i filed mine on Jan 31.
> CO (Adelaide) Contacted on 24th Feb. (medical was missing)
> All documents completed and uploaded on Mar 10.
> 
> When can i expect the VISA grant.
> 
> i am about to complete 90 days since date of file. Anyone who filed around same time and received the VISA lately?? any insights would help.


Atul you can check this link here for Analytics (190 Visa Tracker)

*Courtesy: Andrey*


----------



## jaymin

senthilsuny said:


> What is significance of position number?


The importance o position no is, it shows at which no your application is and being processes. Suppose someone get grant whose position no is close to your position no you can expect your no next.


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> The importance o position no is, it shows at which no your application is and being processes. Suppose someone get grant whose position no is close to your position no you can expect your no next.


Jaymin I think this are just speculations just to make self happy assuming that I would be next.


----------



## jaymin

erlisa said:


> where do u get the position number from?


At the bottom of the letter provided by Co for additional doc.


----------



## jaymin

vikaschandra said:


> Jaymin I think this are just speculations just to make self happy assuming that I would be next.


I think once they ask to pay second vac they must have verified everything and it must be the last stage of the application correct?


----------



## danielm

atul1510 said:


> Is there any stat available for estimation of VISA grant date (not considering direct VISA grants) i filed mine on Jan 31. CO (Adelaide) Contacted on 24th Feb. (medical was missing) All documents completed and uploaded on Mar 10. When can i expect the VISA grant. i am about to complete 90 days since date of file. Anyone who filed around same time and received the VISA lately?? any insights would help.


Hi,

May I know your co name ? My application submitted on Jan 25 and co contacted requested documents on March 2 after submitted the docs status was changed to assessment in progress..May I know what is ur status now ?


----------



## harshvg4

hi Guys

I am also a Jan applicant waiting for the golden mail!

I am just guessing here but I think that for the ANZCO code 2212 and 2339, the quota for the visa's for this year may be over.

This is based on the fact that for visa category 189, the ANZCO code 2212 and 2339 has been fulfilled!

I know there is technically no quota for 190 visa since these are state sponsored, but I keep hearing for our seniors that they do have an internal quota and the 189 quota's can give us a fair idea of the same!


----------



## atul1510

danielm said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know your co name ? My application submitted on Jan 25 and co contacted requested documents on March 2 after submitted the docs status was changed to assessment in progress..May I know what is ur status now ?


mine is Simon from GSM Adelaide.
the current status is assessment in progress.

What about you?


----------



## atul1510

2nd vac


----------



## atul1510

jaymin said:


> I think once they ask to pay second vac they must have verified everything and it must be the last stage of the application correct?


what is 2nd vac.
i thought there is only one payment that is at the time of visa lodging.
is it something else, or just 2 installments of it?


----------



## jaymin

atul1510 said:


> what is 2nd vac.
> i thought there is only one payment that is at the time of visa lodging.
> is it something else, or just 2 installments of it?


It is for your partners functional english language if he or she unable to give English language.


----------



## jaymin

harshvg4 said:


> hi Guys
> 
> I am also a Jan applicant waiting for the golden mail!
> 
> I am just guessing here but I think that for the ANZCO code 2212 and 2339, the quota for the visa's for this year may be over.
> 
> This is based on the fact that for visa category 189, the ANZCO code 2212 and 2339 has been fulfilled!
> 
> I know there is technically no quota for 190 visa since these are state sponsored, but I keep hearing for our seniors that they do have an internal quota and the 189 quota's can give us a fair idea of the same!


Can u please provide the link of 189 quata


----------



## bose39

Guys,

Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.

My points breakdown:
- age: 30
- education: 15
- english: 10
- aus study: 5
- partner skill: 5
- NSW Sponsor: 5
- Total: 70

Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


----------



## Attentionseeker

bose39 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> - age: 30
> - education: 15
> - english: 10
> - aus study: 5
> - partner skill: 5
> - NSW Sponsor: 5
> - Total: 70
> 
> Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


When did you get your CO allocated?


----------



## jaymin

bose39 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> - age: 30
> - education: 15
> - english: 10
> - aus study: 5
> - partner skill: 5
> - NSW Sponsor: 5
> - Total: 70
> 
> Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


Congratulations


----------



## nehaa777

*hey*



bose39 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> - age: 30
> - education: 15
> - english: 10
> - aus study: 5
> - partner skill: 5
> - NSW Sponsor: 5
> - Total: 70
> 
> Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


hey what were ur timelines ? when was the visa lodged and medicals done? please give details of your timelines


----------



## bose39

Attentionseeker said:


> When did you get your CO allocated?


I don't think we had CO allocation before, because if we had had, our agent should have told us. So I think we just got a direct grant.


----------



## Attentionseeker

bose39 said:


> I don't think we had CO allocation before, because if we had had, our agent should have told us. So I think we just got a direct grant.


Right. Congratulations! Glad to see so many accountants are getting direct grants.


----------



## JayminPatel

bose39 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> - age: 30
> - education: 15
> - english: 10
> - aus study: 5
> - partner skill: 5
> - NSW Sponsor: 5
> - Total: 70
> 
> Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


Congratulations...


----------



## 1400ashi

bose39 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> - age: 30
> - education: 15
> - english: 10
> - aus study: 5
> - partner skill: 5
> - NSW Sponsor: 5
> - Total: 70
> 
> Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


Congratulations


----------



## danielm

atul1510 said:


> mine is Simon from GSM Adelaide. the current status is assessment in progress. What about you?


Assessment in progress ,CO is Danielle.


----------



## zhzolot

*Skilled Support*

Hi and congrats to bose39!

I have a question about Skilled Support and if somebody ever got an e-mail from them?

I submitted my application on 04 Feb, all the docs except CV and my wife's evidence of funct. Engl. On 03 Mar I was contacted by CO asking for CV and wife's funct. Engl., replied the next day with CV and the confirmation about intend to pay 2nd VAC. Nothing from CO since then.

On 08 Apr I decided to call -- standard answer about "assessment in progress", but the next day I got an e-mail from Skilled Support. They emphasized that they are not CO (neither substitute her and if I have questions regarding my application I would have to contact CO, not them), but asked info about my PhD thesis, published papers, attended conf., etc. Per their request, the info should have been presented in the Form 1221 (the only form I have forgotten to upload, but did it for my wife and daughter). I uploaded 1221 to my immi account and replied to Skilled Support with the docs about my PhD study + 1221. Interestingly, request for 1221 appeared in my immi and remained there for about a week even though I uploaded it the next day after the request (no way to inform them about uploading, no button to press).

Several days ago I sent a request to Skilled Support if other docs are needed. They replied with one sentence meaning "no". Also, last week I sent an e-mail to my CO asking the same "polite" question about additional info that can be "eagerly" provided -- no reply.

Do you have any suggestions about Skilled Support and their functions? Do you have any experience of being contacted by them? My CO does not reply, kind of strange or normal?

P.S. My qualification was assessed by Eng. Austr. (233914), BSc and MSc were mentioned in the cert.. I did not assess PhD, just submitted all the diplomas with my application.


----------



## zhzolot

*Skilled Support*

Hi and congrats to bose39!

I have a question about Skilled Support and if somebody ever got an e-mail from them?

I submitted my application on 04 Feb, all the docs except CV and my wife's evidence of funct. Engl. On 03 Mar I was contacted by CO asking for CV and wife's funct. Engl., replied the next day with CV and the confirmation about intend to pay 2nd VAC. Nothing from CO since then.

On 08 Apr I decided to call -- standard answer about "assessment in progress", but the next day I got an e-mail from Skilled Support. They emphasized that they are not CO (neither substitute her and if I have questions regarding my application I would have to contact CO, not them), but asked info about my PhD thesis, published papers, attended conf., etc. Per their request, the info should have been presented in the Form 1221 (the only form I have forgotten to upload, but did it for my wife and daughter). I uploaded 1221 to my immi account and replied to Skilled Support with the docs about my PhD study + 1221. Interestingly, request for 1221 appeared in my immi and remained there for about a week even though I uploaded it the next day after the request (no way to inform them about uploading, no button to press).

Several days ago I sent a request to Skilled Support if other docs are needed. They replied with one sentence meaning "no". Also, last week I sent an e-mail to my CO asking the same "polite" question about additional info that can be "eagerly" provided -- no reply.

Do you have any suggestions about Skilled Support and their functions? Do you have any experience of being contacted by them? My CO does not reply, kind of strange or normal?

P.S. My qualification was assessed by Eng. Austr. (233914), BSc and MSc were mentioned in the cert.. I did not assess PhD, just submitted all the diplomas with my application.


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> I think once they ask to pay second vac they must have verified everything and it must be the last stage of the application correct?


Right that would mean you are close to getting the grant


----------



## vikaschandra

bose39 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> - age: 30
> - education: 15
> - english: 10
> - aus study: 5
> - partner skill: 5
> - NSW Sponsor: 5
> - Total: 70
> 
> Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


Congratulations


----------



## gaudit24

Hey seniors,

Greetings !!!

While i am still waiting to receive a direct grant or hear from the CO on my application as its already 96 days over from the day visa was lodged.

I wanted to have some details on the following:
1. As july is approaching, 2 months from now when the new list will be out and also the available visa for the year under each anzco code for 189, will all these pending visa application before july be processed and answered?
2. Secondly, suppose a decision has not yet made till july for this application. Can some re-apply for a visa under 189? Or will have to first wait for the outcome of this visa?

I just want to know so that i get my thoughts trained to wait for another 60 days at max to hear something on my visa application or think for an option to apply under 189 category and get surety of a response by September.

Just a food for thought question.

Also, someone here earlier mentioned that if the visas for a particular category are over, surely the process would slow down as i am also under 2212 category. However, i believe that soon a delay mail should come as last year and they would give visa grant in July. That's my opinion.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

Hi gaudit 

I called DIBP Yday and got the standard answer about timeline and processing status.

It's really frustrating to struggle after having so much hard work and all sorts of continuous efforts.




gaudit24 said:


> Hey seniors,
> 
> Greetings !!!
> 
> While i am still waiting to receive a direct grant or hear from the CO on my application as its already 96 days over from the day visa was lodged.
> 
> I wanted to have some details on the following:
> 1. As july is approaching, 2 months from now when the new list will be out and also the available visa for the year under each anzco code for 189, will all these pending visa application before july be processed and answered?
> 2. Secondly, suppose a decision has not yet made till july for this application. Can some re-apply for a visa under 189? Or will have to first wait for the outcome of this visa?
> 
> I just want to know so that i get my thoughts trained to wait for another 60 days at max to hear something on my visa application or think for an option to apply under 189 category and get surety of a response by September.
> 
> Just a food for thought question.
> 
> Also, someone here earlier mentioned that if the visas for a particular category are over, surely the process would slow down as i am also under 2212 category. However, i believe that soon a delay mail should come as last year and they would give visa grant in July. That's my opinion.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Hey seniors,
> 
> Greetings !!!
> 
> While i am still waiting to receive a direct grant or hear from the CO on my application as its already 96 days over from the day visa was lodged.
> 
> I wanted to have some details on the following:
> 1. As july is approaching, 2 months from now when the new list will be out and also the available visa for the year under each anzco code for 189, will all these pending visa application before july be processed and answered?
> 2. Secondly, suppose a decision has not yet made till july for this application. Can some re-apply for a visa under 189? Or will have to first wait for the outcome of this visa?
> 
> I just want to know so that i get my thoughts trained to wait for another 60 days at max to hear something on my visa application or think for an option to apply under 189 category and get surety of a response by September.
> 
> Just a food for thought question.
> 
> Also, someone here earlier mentioned that if the visas for a particular category are over, surely the process would slow down as i am also under 2212 category. However, i believe that soon a delay mail should come as last year and they would give visa grant in July. That's my opinion.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi gaudit,

Do not mess up with application by switching it to 189 from 190. Wait for sometime they surely will come back. They are more tensed then us as they have to complete backlog. And if they don't their backlog will pile up and and have to complete anyhow. There are many like u including me, some are waiting since November so be patience and wait.


----------



## wait4190

Hi everyone,

Any grants today?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

bose39 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just for your reference, I have been granted a direct grant today. My occupation is taxation accountant and I lodged my documents on 16 Mar 2016.
> 
> My points breakdown:
> - age: 30
> - education: 15
> - english: 10
> - aus study: 5
> - partner skill: 5
> - NSW Sponsor: 5
> - Total: 70
> 
> Also, my CO is from Adelaide team.


Congratulations! Good to see accountants getting direct grants!.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

danielm said:


> Assessment in progress ,CO is Danielle.


How can we check thar CO is allocated or not ? 
I submitted everything on 7th april. Can we get info about CO ?


----------



## andreyx108b

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> How can we check thar CO is allocated or not ? I submitted everything on 7th april. Can we get info about CO ?


You will either get status: assessment in progress, e-mail: assessment commence or mail from CO asking for extra docs.


----------



## cd93419

Hi Andrew,

According to ur best of knowledge, stuck up cases are due to integrity checks or quota is near to finish??

What could be the reason to stuck up cases if applicant had submitted all docs and no more info is required ?

Any idea?




andreyx108b said:


> mrsalmanyousaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can we check thar CO is allocated or not ? I submitted everything on 7th april. Can we get info about CO ?
> 
> 
> 
> You will either get status: assessment in progress, e-mail: assessment commence or mail from CO asking for extra docs.
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

cd93419 said:


> Hi Andrew, According to ur best of knowledge, stuck up cases are due to integrity checks or quota is near to finish?? What could be the reason to stuck up cases if applicant had submitted all docs and no more info is required ? Any idea?


Certain applications just require extra checks, thus the wait... about 10% of applicants are stuck.


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Certain applications just require extra checks, thus the wait... about 10% of applicants are stuck.


Can anyone provide me the link where can I check quata is about to finish.


----------



## gowtham0110

Hi Friends,

I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!!

Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.


----------



## AA007

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!!
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.


Congratulations and happy birthday to your daughter


----------



## jaymin

:boxing:


gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!!
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.



Congratulations and wish a happy b'day to your daughter behalf of me.


----------



## vikaschandra

gowtham0110 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that I received the NSW SS approval and DIBP invitation to lodge 190 VISA a few hours back (while I was sleeping ). Its my daughter's birthday today and what a day to receive the invitation!!
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance and support. I am looking forward to lodge the VISA in a weeks time by front loading all the necessary documents and hope to receive grant soon. Will keep you posted with the proceedings.


Congratulations of receiving your Approval and now time to prepare for Visa lodge best wishes


----------



## Steiger

Congrats mate. It seems that they are slowly processing those invited in 7 April.


----------



## HasIrf

hi even I wana know??



jaymin said:


> Can anyone provide me the link where can I check quata is about to finish.


----------



## andreyx108b

HasIrf said:


> hi even I wana know??


There is no such link. You can read immigration program for 2015-2016 and see what is the planned limit..


----------



## Attentionseeker

Unless or until some applicants start getting delay emails from CO, I wouldn't be concerned about the quota.


----------



## 1400ashi

*endlich!! endlich !!*

Hi All,

Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.

I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect. 

I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.

I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


----------



## nehaa777

*hey*



1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.



congratulations! waiting to experience the same ....


----------



## jaymin

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congratulations


----------



## viv101

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


good luck with your journey!


----------



## andreyx108b

1400ashi said:


> Hi All, Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come. I still can&#146;t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn&#146;t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect. I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it&#146;s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother&#146;s dream too. I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## jayant.giri

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.




Congratulations


----------



## JayminPatel

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congratulations ....


----------



## 1400ashi

nehaa777 said:


> congratulations! waiting to experience the same ....


thanks neha


----------



## 1400ashi

jaymin said:


> Congratulations


thanks jaymin


----------



## 1400ashi

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congratulations! its always good to see people's dream coming true, best of luck for ur future in Australia!


thanks tinker


----------



## 1400ashi

viv101 said:


> good luck with your journey!


thanks


----------



## 1400ashi

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!!!


thanks Andy


----------



## 1400ashi

JayminPatel said:


> Congratulations ....


thanks


----------



## 1400ashi

jayant.giri said:


> Congratulations


thanks jayant


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

JayminPatel said:


> Congratulations ....


Congrats，
What is your timeline?


----------



## rohan6682

Can anyone pls give me email ID where can I contact to know status of my application.. It's been more than 3 months since I applied but no reply from immigration department till now. I applied on 24th Jan and uploaded all docs


----------



## jaymin

rohan6682 said:


> Can anyone pls give me email ID where can I contact to know status of my application.. It's been more than 3 months since I applied but no reply from immigration department till now. I applied on 24th Jan and uploaded all docs


There is no email id to contact them directly. Once the CO assign to your case, in letter itself the email id written to contact them.


----------



## danielm

rohan6682 said:


> Can anyone pls give me email ID where can I contact to know status of my application.. It's been more than 3 months since I applied but no reply from immigration department till now. I applied on 24th Jan and uploaded all docs



Hi Rohan ,

My application was submitted on Jan 25 and requested documents on 2nd march and uploaded on 16th March , still now the status same as assessment in progress ..what is your status and who is ur co?


----------



## rohan6682

Hi Danielm, I am not been contact even once by case officer.. Don't know what's happening with my file.. Getting worried now


----------



## danielm

rohan6682 said:


> Hi Danielm, I am not been contact even once by case officer.. Don't know what's happening with my file.. Getting worried now


What is your status in Immi account ? Don't worry everything will be fine .I have seen some people still getting delay to get visa.


----------



## Alexism

Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time. 
- Lodge: 19/3/2016
- Direct grant: 28/4/2016
- IED: 5/2/2017
Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Alexism

Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time. 
- Lodge: 19/3/2016
- Direct grant: 28/4/2016
- IED: 5/2/2017
Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time.
> - Lodge: 19/3/2016
> - Direct grant: 28/4/2016
> - IED: 5/2/2017
> Best wishes to all of you.


Awesome. Another accountant got a direct grant. I hope this trend continues 

All the best.


----------



## wait4190

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time.
> - Lodge: 19/3/2016
> - Direct grant: 28/4/2016
> - IED: 5/2/2017
> Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulations!
I lodged on 21/03/2016. Hope to get granted this week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaymin

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time.
> - Lodge: 19/3/2016
> - Direct grant: 28/4/2016
> - IED: 5/2/2017
> Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulations


----------



## erlisa

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congrats! What a lovely news to wake up to. I wish to experience the same for myself and the rest of the "patiently waiting" gang here as well.....


----------



## erlisa

i'm not trying to scare myself silly.... but do we know how many visas have been given out so far?

Total in the 2015-2016 to be given out is 28 850. And they have a policy of capping and ceasing visa processing....


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Greetings

I applied on 11th of March and got contacted CO on 11th of April for more documents(oversea PCC)
Now I am working on this

It means my other documents are all ok oversea PCC?

Or they will check all my documents again?

It would be nice to get any answers or opinions


----------



## vikaschandra

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time.
> - Lodge: 19/3/2016
> - Direct grant: 28/4/2016
> - IED: 5/2/2017
> Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulations To you and your family.


----------



## vish555

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> 
> 
> I still can’t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn’t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it’s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother’s dream too.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.



Congrats  All the very best for your future 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erlisa

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time.
> - Lodge: 19/3/2016
> - Direct grant: 28/4/2016
> - IED: 5/2/2017
> Best wishes to all of you.


Congrats!


----------



## Alexism

wait4190 said:


> Congratulations!
> I lodged on 21/03/2016. Hope to get granted this week:fingerscrossed:


It's on the way mate.


----------



## Krithika Raj

*Analyst Programmer*

I submitted my application on 19/03/2016. Till now no contact. The status is still application received. I have applied as an Analyst Programmer. Accountants are getting direct grant. Does this mean the cap has reached for software engineers and analyst programmers? 

Someone please throw light on this...


----------



## cd93419

May of us r in awaiting mode. U hv applied in March but thr r many applicants frm Jan month egarly awaiting to hear something.





Krithika Raj said:


> I submitted my application on 19/03/2016. Till now no contact. The status is still application received. I have applied as an Analyst Programmer. Accountants are getting direct grant. Does this mean the cap has reached for software engineers and analyst programmers?
> 
> Someone please throw light on this...


----------



## Krithika Raj

cd93419 said:


> May of us r in awaiting mode. U hv applied in March but thr r many applicants frm Jan month egarly awaiting to hear something.


Thanks for the reply!

I perfectly understand. It's really painful! All I wanted to know is whether the cap for Analyst programmer and software engineer has reached? Is there any way to find that?


----------



## jaymin

Krithika Raj said:


> I submitted my application on 19/03/2016. Till now no contact. The status is still application received. I have applied as an Analyst Programmer. Accountants are getting direct grant. Does this mean the cap has reached for software engineers and analyst programmers?
> 
> Someone please throw light on this...


Hi,

Don't worry, occupation ceiling Is apply at the time of invitation. If the cap has reached in your occupation, you would not have been invited. So don't worry they have invited you to apply visa , they will process your application. Not just accountant they require.


----------



## andreyx108b

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time. - Lodge: 19/3/2016 - Direct grant: 28/4/2016 - IED: 5/2/2017 Best wishes to all of you.


Congrats!


----------



## Krithika Raj

That sounds great!

Thank you


----------



## AA007

1400ashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my husband had a certification exam for which he woke up at 4:30 AM and starting studying. Around 5:00 AM he thought to put my phone on charging. He never checks my phone, but today he decided to check my mailbox. He was shocked and turned on the lights immediately, I shouted at him that please I am sleeping turn off the light. He woke me up and showed me my phone and said grant has come.
> 
> I still can?t believe the emails have landed my mailbox today at 4:58 IST. This still looks like a dream to me. I usually get up and check my emails with a hope of receiving the grant letter. I also had put alarm for 5:30 and had decided will call DIBP to check the application status. I am happy we didn?t need to bother the department and thankful to them. checked the details in VEVO and the visa is in effect.
> 
> I have read the grant email 10 times by now. I have learnt one thing today, it?s never too late to fulfill your dreams and it was my mother?s dream too.
> 
> I wish and pray for all awaiting their grants. Special thanks to Keeda, Vikas for answering all my queries patiently.


Congratulations


----------



## Alexism

jaymin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry, occupation ceiling Is apply at the time of invitation. If the cap has reached in your occupation, you would not have been invited. So don't worry they have invited you to apply visa , they will process your application. Not just accountant they require.


Totally agree, there is definitely no such cap. It is just about time. Good luck those waiting.


----------



## anshulmadan

Hey guys,

Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:

All the best to everyone in this forum!


----------



## Attentionseeker

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum!


Wow. That's so fast. Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys, Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane: All the best to everyone in this forum!


Congrats


----------



## jaymin

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum!



Wow, great so fast. Congratulations. Today there a two grants f from the forum. I am so excited to here that. Which centre , processed your file adelaide or brisbane.


----------



## anshulmadan

Sorry. I posted in the wrong forum, I have lodged under 189.


----------



## Attentionseeker

anshulmadan said:


> Sorry. I posted in the wrong forum, I have lodged under 189.


Makes sense now. Lol


----------



## Tinkerbell1

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum!


Congrats on such fast grant . Lets hope we all get grants and have a grand get together in Sydney.


----------



## sk804

anshulmadan said:


> Sorry. I posted in the wrong forum, I have lodged under 189.


Good you corrected and saved lots of frustration Waves!


----------



## anshulmadan

sk804 said:


> Good you corrected and saved lots of frustration Waves!


Yes. It was my mistake and I needed to correct that else would have created a lot of confusions..  
But still All the best to everyone who has lodged under 190. You all will get it soon.


----------



## alexamarie17

To all the seniors and those who know about this, please answer.

So I opened my immiaccount today to check if there are any changes in the progress of my application. And then this message appears : 

Application details cannot be retrieved at this time. please try again later.

Maintenance is scheduled on May 4 and 7 so how can this be? Should I be worried?


----------



## alexamarie17

To all the seniors and those who know about this, please answer.

So I opened my immiaccount today to check if there are any changes in the progress of my application. And then this message appears : 

Application details cannot be retrieved at this time. please try again later.

Maintenance is scheduled on May 4 and 7 so how can this be? Should I be worried?


----------



## Attentionseeker

alexamarie17 said:


> To all the seniors and those who know about this, please answer.
> 
> So I opened my immiaccount today to check if there are any changes in the progress of my application. And then this message appears :
> 
> Application details cannot be retrieved at this time. please try again later.
> 
> Maintenance is scheduled on May 4 and 7 so how can this be? Should I be worried?


There is some technical problem at the moment. You can see a message when you are about to sign in your account.


----------



## alexamarie17

Attentionseeker said:


> There is some technical problem at the moment. You can see a message when you are about to sign in your account.



Thank you. These things get me paranoid. LOL


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

hi guys!

I have a question for application process

I lodged application on 11th of Mar and got CO contact on 11th of April and was asked for more information which is Oversea PCC

I am trying to get it now

What I wonder is that if CO only asked me oversea PCC, does it mean that my other documents are ok?

Please share your opinion

Thankyou!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*application process*

hi guys!

I have a question for application process

I lodged application on 11th of Mar and got CO contact on 11th of April and was asked for more information which is Oversea PCC

I am trying to get it now

What I wonder is that if CO only asked me only oversea PCC, does it mean that my other documents are ok?

Please share your opinion

Thank you!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

alexamarie17 said:


> To all the seniors and those who know about this, please answer.
> 
> So I opened my immiaccount today to check if there are any changes in the progress of my application. And then this message appears :
> 
> Application details cannot be retrieved at this time. please try again later.
> 
> Maintenance is scheduled on May 4 and 7 so how can this be? Should I be worried?


This is just technical issue and I truly believe it is no harm to you.

Just develop your patience..this is very long waiting game;;

Goodluck!


----------



## JayminPatel

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time.
> - Lodge: 19/3/2016
> - Direct grant: 28/4/2016
> - IED: 5/2/2017
> Best wishes to all of you.


Congratulation ....... 
and best luck for Good future in Australia ...


----------



## simu1980

*2nd Contact from CO*

Hi All,

First of all, congrats to all who have got their grants over the last couple of days.

Seems, the COs have finally woke up....

As a 2nd contact from CO, I have got the request for submitting PCC from Thailand, where I am currently residing (PCC from Thailand actually requires a request letter from Aus Immigration Dept). 

Hope to submit the same soon and then wait for the grant.

However, I was earlier contacted by CO named Anna (from Adelaide Team) and now been contacted by Anthony (from same team). Is it normal getting a CO changed? Please comment...

Anyways, my fingers are crossed.

Best of luck to all you.

Thanks,
Simrat




*****************************
ANZCO CODE: 133311 (Importer Exporter)
PTE Academic : 77 Scores (6-Aug-2015)
Vetassess Skill Assessment Applied : 26-Aug-2015
Vetassess Positive Result : 3-Dec-2015
EOI Submitted for SA: 10-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
SA Invitation Received: 14 Jan 2016
190 Visa applied: 10-Feb-2016 (with all the documents including Form 80)
Medicals completed: 16-Feb-2016
PCC for Bangladesh and India submitted, PCC for Thailand : Awaiting request letter from Australian Authorities
CO requested for Form 80, Form 1221 and Spouse Functional English proof : 8-Mar-2016
Additional Document submitted : 15-Mar-2016
CO request for Thailand PCC : 28-Apr-2016
Visa grant: ???


----------



## jaymin

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, congrats to all who have got their grants over the last couple of days.
> 
> Seems, the COs have finally woke up....
> 
> As a 2nd contact from CO, I have got the request for submitting PCC from Thailand, where I am currently residing (PCC from Thailand actually requires a request letter from Aus Immigration Dept).
> 
> Hope to submit the same soon and then wait for the grant.
> 
> However, I was earlier contacted by CO named Anna (from Adelaide Team) and now been contacted by Anthony (from same team). Is it normal getting a CO changed? Please comment...
> 
> Anyways, my fingers are crossed.
> 
> Best of luck to all you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Simrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************
> ANZCO CODE: 133311 (Importer Exporter)
> PTE Academic : 77 Scores (6-Aug-2015)
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Applied : 26-Aug-2015
> Vetassess Positive Result : 3-Dec-2015
> EOI Submitted for SA: 10-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
> SA Invitation Received: 14 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa applied: 10-Feb-2016 (with all the documents including Form 80)
> Medicals completed: 16-Feb-2016
> PCC for Bangladesh and India submitted, PCC for Thailand : Awaiting request letter from Australian Authorities
> CO requested for Form 80, Form 1221 and Spouse Functional English proof : 8-Mar-2016
> Additional Document submitted : 15-Mar-2016
> CO request for Thailand PCC : 28-Apr-2016
> Visa grant: ???


Change of Co is normal


----------



## stamang

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to provide an update with the timelines and share the fact that we have been given a PR Been a gruelling ride but I am happy that it is all over now. Please be advised that the timelines below might not reflect the exact pattern of someone else receiving the grant. This is because of the fact that I had to wait on a couple things- USA PCC and my wife's medical (Pleural TB Treatment Letter) to be finalized. Here is the timeline-

Category: Accountant General
190 Applied- 26 Nov 2015
USA FBI Uploaded- 23 March 2016
Wife's TB Treatment Completed and Health Clearance Provided- 13 April 2016
Visa Granted- 27 Apr 2016

As you can see, I was waiting for my wife's medical to be cleared and this was the only reason it took longer than we expected. From the day the health clearance was provided to the day I was given a grant, the time lag was about a couple weeks only. In addition, I was NOT asked for a Form 80. It could be due to the fact that I was an onshore applicant and that we had entered Australia fairly recently in July 2015. 

Hope this tiny bit of information was helpful. Wish everyone in here all the best


----------



## erlisa

to put it positively, to be contacted by Co means it's good. means that ur applicatio is being looke into


----------



## Attentionseeker

I think CO allocation in most cases delays the process by 1-2 months as you hear from them again after a while.


----------



## 1400ashi

vish555 said:


> Congrats  All the very best for your future
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks alot


----------



## 1400ashi

AA007 said:


> Congratulations


thanks


----------



## 1400ashi

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum!


congrats


----------



## 1400ashi

Alexism said:


> Hi guys, just for your information, I have just been granted visa for me, my wife and kid. Received 5 emails at a time.
> - Lodge: 19/3/2016
> - Direct grant: 28/4/2016
> - IED: 5/2/2017
> Best wishes to all of you.


congratulations


----------



## sk804

anshulmadan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thank you for all the help and information that I have gathered from this amazing forum. I have received my grant today for me, my wife and my kid. :second: I will be looking forward to meet you guys in Australia soon. I am hoping to fly somewhere in July end to Sydney / Melbourne. lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum!


Congratulations and best wishes anshulmadan


----------



## umairyc

danielm said:


> Hi Rohan ,
> 
> My application was submitted on Jan 25 and requested documents on 2nd march and uploaded on 16th March , still now the status same as assessment in progress ..what is your status and who is ur co?


its been exactly the same in my case as well... my processing is being done in brisbane. what about you?


----------



## danielm

umairyc said:


> its been exactly the same in my case as well... my processing is being done in brisbane. what about you?


Adelaide .what is your status now?


----------



## danielm

What is mean routine processing ? I have been asked to DIBP officer and they told me application is under routine processing,no worries .what is it mean? Now my status in assessment in progress .Any seniors have answer for this ? Guess


----------



## Attentionseeker

Is it just me or Fridays are always quiet as far as grants are concerned?


----------



## bose39

Be patient. We had to wait for 39 days for the direct grant without any CO contact. However, our case, as I reckon, is more complicated than yours, as we had a lot of supporting documents for partner evidences.
I think your direct grant is on the way.


----------



## monty83

Hello Evryone,
Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa


----------



## umairyc

danielm said:


> Adelaide .what is your status now?


Says, assessment in progress. Your lucky, Adelaide seems a lot faster these days. I dont know whats happening with brisbane and how long they are gonna be stuck like this for.


----------



## vivz

Hi all,

CO contacted me on April 11th and requested for Indian PCC , Australian PCC, form 80 and medicals..I uploaded all docs and did my medicsls today..the medical status in immi account is assessement in progress..
Can I update as information provided in the immi account or should i wait for the health assessment status to be completed in immi account?


----------



## vikaschandra

monty83 said:


> Hello Evryone,
> Please tell me if the VISA 189 is granted and the person is still outside. Can he add the spouse in the file still or the person need to be in Australia first and then apply for partner visa


The person needs to be in AU and then apply for partner visa. This could take quite some time


----------



## vivsontime

Guys...about the employment verification..does is only happen for the employment which is marked as relevant by ACS or do they verify all the mentioned employment?

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

vivsontime said:


> Guys...about the employment verification..does is only happen for the employment which is marked as relevant by ACS or do they verify all the mentioned employment?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


Only for the employment where points have been claimed


----------



## rd85164

Are you absolutely certain Vikas that it only happens for those who claim the points?
Immitracker shows quite a bit who entered Yes on verification and point claimed for them are NA.

Rahul.


----------



## JayminPatel

stamang said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to provide an update with the timelines and share the fact that we have been given a PR Been a gruelling ride but I am happy that it is all over now. Please be advised that the timelines below might not reflect the exact pattern of someone else receiving the grant. This is because of the fact that I had to wait on a couple things- USA PCC and my wife's medical (Pleural TB Treatment Letter) to be finalized. Here is the timeline-
> 
> Category: Accountant General
> 190 Applied- 26 Nov 2015
> USA FBI Uploaded- 23 March 2016
> Wife's TB Treatment Completed and Health Clearance Provided- 13 April 2016
> Visa Granted- 27 Apr 2016
> 
> As you can see, I was waiting for my wife's medical to be cleared and this was the only reason it took longer than we expected. From the day the health clearance was provided to the day I was given a grant, the time lag was about a couple weeks only. In addition, I was NOT asked for a Form 80. It could be due to the fact that I was an onshore applicant and that we had entered Australia fairly recently in July 2015.
> 
> Hope this tiny bit of information was helpful. Wish everyone in here all the best


Congratulation .......


----------



## vikaschandra

rd85164 said:


> Are you absolutely certain Vikas that it only happens for those who claim the points?
> Immitracker shows quite a bit who entered Yes on verification and point claimed for them are NA.
> 
> Rahul.


Rahul probably those candidates on the immitracker have not provided the correct data. I have not heard of anyone who has gone through verification while not having claimed points for employment.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hi how can I arrange for medicals before CO contact?? I have provided most of the documents for visa till now


----------



## andreyx108b

SOURABH.C said:


> Hi how can I arrange for medicals before CO contact?? I have provided most of the documents for visa till now


 google my health declarations and generate hapid


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Any grant today ?


----------



## SOURABH.C

andreyx108b said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi how can I arrange for medicals before CO contact?? I have provided most of the documents for visa till now
> 
> 
> 
> google my health declarations and generate hapid
Click to expand...

But they have mentioned that I need to wait for CO contact for undergoing medicals??


----------



## Tinkerbell1

25th Day since Visa lodge and counting, man this wait is killing me!


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> 25th Day since Visa lodge and counting, man this wait is killing me!


25 days and counting and the wait is killing already 

In that case I think the guys who have been waiting since last 6 months are already dead and when the grant comes it would be their reincarnation


----------



## cd93419

Don't say like that man as people like me r already in queue since last more than 3 moths.



Tinkerbell1 said:


> 25th Day since Visa lodge and counting, man this wait is killing me!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

cd93419 said:


> Don't say like that man as people like me r already in queue since last more than 3 moths.


So? whats the point? if you are waiting for more than 3 months there must be a logical reason , the wait kills either its a week or a year doesn't really change things.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

vikaschandra said:


> 25 days and counting and the wait is killing already
> 
> In that case I think the guys who have been waiting since last 6 months are already dead and when the grant comes it would be their reincarnation


yea wont that be nice that folks getting reincarnated for their grants,


----------



## samuelokwu

vikaschandra said:


> Rahul probably those candidates on the immitracker have not provided the correct data. I have not heard of anyone who has gone through verification while not having claimed points for employment.


Hi Guys , PLEASE clarify if verification will still be conducted for an onshore applicant whose verification had already been done by ICAA. Aren't they supposed to rely on the assessment report from ICAA? 
Pls clarify. 
CO contacted me for polio vaccination report on the 6 April which I uploaded immediately same hour. Been waiting since then.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> yea wont that be nice that folks getting reincarnated for their grants,


Indeed it will be. I can understand that every passing day is difficult when one is waiting for the good news that would change their life entirely. 

Best wishes tinkerbell hope you get the grant soon


----------



## vikaschandra

samuelokwu said:


> Hi Guys , PLEASE clarify if verification will still be conducted for an onshore applicant whose verification had already been done by ICAA. Aren't they supposed to rely on the assessment report from ICAA?
> Pls clarify.
> CO contacted me for polio vaccination report on the 6 April which I uploaded immediately same hour. Been waiting since then.


I am not sure if ICAA does employment verification to give positive assessment I know that ACS doesn't do that as they just rely on applicants documents. 

Maybe DIBP would not initiate verification for you yet we cannot rule out the possibility of it happening either for onshore or offshore.


----------



## samuelokwu

vikaschandra said:


> I am not sure if ICAA does employment verification to give positive assessment I know that ACS doesn't do that as they just rely on applicants documents.
> 
> Maybe DIBP would not initiate verification for you yet we cannot rule out the possibility of it happening either for onshore or offshore.



Hmmn! Soo the wait continues. Well then what is the use of the skill assessment and employment assessment done by ICAA if the report Wong be relied upon? I say this because I submitted documents from my office addresses to ICAA and it was based on their report that I claimed 6 . 2 years instead of 8 years experience which I actually have.
Well I am sure they will rely on the report and not delay my Grant any further. 
I await Grant by the week of the 90th day which is next week.

Cheers .


----------



## vikaschandra

samuelokwu said:


> Hmmn! Soo the wait continues. Well then what is the use of the skill assessment and employment assessment done by ICAA if the report Wong be relied upon? I say this because I submitted documents from my office addresses to ICAA and it was based on their report that I claimed 6 . 2 years instead of 8 years experience which I actually have.
> Well I am sure they will rely on the report and not delay my Grant any further.
> I await Grant by the week of the 90th day which is next week.
> 
> Cheers .


Well lets hope for the best and hope you get the grant soon. Best wishes


----------



## bocko

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, congrats to all who have got their grants over the last couple of days.
> 
> Seems, the COs have finally woke up....
> 
> As a 2nd contact from CO, I have got the request for submitting PCC from Thailand, where I am currently residing (PCC from Thailand actually requires a request letter from Aus Immigration Dept).
> 
> Hope to submit the same soon and then wait for the grant.
> 
> However, I was earlier contacted by CO named Anna (from Adelaide Team) and now been contacted by Anthony (from same team). Is it normal getting a CO changed? Please comment...
> 
> Anyways, my fingers are crossed.
> 
> Best of luck to all you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Simrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****************************
> ANZCO CODE: 133311 (Importer Exporter)
> PTE Academic : 77 Scores (6-Aug-2015)
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Applied : 26-Aug-2015
> Vetassess Positive Result : 3-Dec-2015
> EOI Submitted for SA: 10-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
> SA Invitation Received: 14 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa applied: 10-Feb-2016 (with all the documents including Form 80)
> Medicals completed: 16-Feb-2016
> PCC for Bangladesh and India submitted, PCC for Thailand : Awaiting request letter from Australian Authorities
> CO requested for Form 80, Form 1221 and Spouse Functional English proof : 8-Mar-2016
> Additional Document submitted : 15-Mar-2016
> CO request for Thailand PCC : 28-Apr-2016
> Visa grant: ???


Hi, I have the the same thing for the Hong Kong PCC. Did you ask for the pcc request for Thai or your CO provided one when he asked for the Thai pcc? Cheers


----------



## cd93419

As per my observation and recent trend for visa grant, I come to know that if u t at onshore or Hv aus study or English point and no work exp points claim than chances r at higher side for faster approval.

Again it's my observation so people who r in queue must Hv work exp. atleast 10 points and offshore applicants need to wait.


----------



## Attentionseeker

It has been 31 days for me but I am not that concerned at the moment. I'd be a bit sad though if I don't hear anything in another 10-15 days.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

vikaschandra said:


> Indeed it will be. I can understand that every passing day is difficult when one is waiting for the good news that would change their life entirely.
> 
> Best wishes tinkerbell hope you get the grant soon


Cheers Mate! let's hope we all get our grants soon and have a good life in Australia!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> It has been 31 days for me but I am not that concerned at the moment. I'd be a bit sad though if I don't hear anything in another 10-15 days.


Hang in there Mate! Good things come at a price and in PR case the price is to wait a lotttt actually.!


----------



## Attentionseeker

I thought I have already paid the price in terms of Money


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> I thought I have already paid the price in terms of Money


Lol that was the said price while the wait is the implied price every one has to pay here


----------



## andreyx108b

SOURABH.C said:


> But they have mentioned that I need to wait for CO contact for undergoing medicals??


This is not correct.


----------



## raminder2d

gaudit24 said:


> Hey seniors,
> 
> Greetings !!!
> 
> While i am still waiting to receive a direct grant or hear from the CO on my application as its already 96 days over from the day visa was lodged.
> 
> I wanted to have some details on the following:
> 1. As july is approaching, 2 months from now when the new list will be out and also the available visa for the year under each anzco code for 189, will all these pending visa application before july be processed and answered?
> 2. Secondly, suppose a decision has not yet made till july for this application. Can some re-apply for a visa under 189? Or will have to first wait for the outcome of this visa?
> 
> I just want to know so that i get my thoughts trained to wait for another 60 days at max to hear something on my visa application or think for an option to apply under 189 category and get surety of a response by September.
> 
> Just a food for thought question.
> 
> Also, someone here earlier mentioned that if the visas for a particular category are over, surely the process would slow down as i am also under 2212 category. However, i believe that soon a delay mail should come as last year and they would give visa grant in July. That's my opinion.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,

Have you got your visa now. I am also waiting for the outcome. I filed my papers on 26th Feb 2016 and medicals on 3rd March 2016..
Thanks


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

cd93419 said:


> As per my observation and recent trend for visa grant, I come to know that if u t at onshore or Hv aus study or English point and no work exp points claim than chances r at higher side for faster approval.
> 
> Again it's my observation so people who r in queue must Hv work exp. atleast 10 points and offshore applicants need to wait.


Well said.


----------



## Leena1

vikaschandra said:


> The to date was left blank due to which the skill select calculated the 8 years as per the completion. As far as I understand you should ammend you EOI and put the end date to your current work experience now which will reflect the acutal status of your employment episode.
> 
> Putting an end date to the current employment after the completion of 8 years of job skill select would not deduct anything and the points would remain the same.


Thank you ; it worked !!


----------



## simu1980

bocko said:


> Hi, I have the the same thing for the Hong Kong PCC. Did you ask for the pcc request for Thai or your CO provided one when he asked for the Thai pcc? Cheers


Hi,

I did asked my Agent to write to them for the same, as I was tired of waiting and being asked by the CO (I have completed already 80 days out of the 90 days limit). 

Hope this helps.

Rgds,
Simrat


----------



## simu1980

andreyx108b said:


> This is not correct.


I don't think so. I was also asked to wait till I get the email from the Dept (we got the email just in a couple of days for the same). In that email, they had listed the names of just a few hospitals in Bangkok, where we could go and get the medicals done (even though there are many other good hospitals).


----------



## bocko

simu1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did asked my Agent to write to them for the same, as I was tired of waiting and being asked by the CO (I have completed already 80 days out of the 90 days limit).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Rgds,
> Simrat


thanks, definitely helps, btw what is the 90 days limit?


----------



## S_Stanley

read in one of the blogs, any comments

they have a cap for the number of visas that they process/grant each year, closer to their year end which is june/july they devide the number of visas into the number of weeks left untill the end of the financial year. So where they could have processed 300 visas per week they now only process 50 (Just an example). Why they do it like this only they would know but unfortunately it is how it is. We could be in this weeks batch, next weeks batch or even next months batch


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi all,

It's 3 months since i lodged my application for visa 190 and 2 months from CO contact.
Anyone encourage me to hassle CO by sending her e-mail asking for the outcome of my application.

If you do, please suggest how i can politely hassle the CO.


----------



## harshvg4

MimoMKF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's 3 months since i lodged my application for visa 190 and 2 months from CO contact.
> Anyone encourage me to hassle CO by sending her e-mail asking for the outcome of my application.
> 
> If you do, please suggest how i can politely hassle the CO.




Hey

I am in d same situation. Same timelines. I sent them a mail a week ago but no reply. 

I just said in d mail that i have uploaded the docs requested by them and the same are available in the immi account. And that they can pls contact me in case they need additional info!


----------



## MimoMKF

Your CO from brisbane ???


----------



## harshvg4

MimoMKF said:


> Your CO from brisbane ???




Adelaide


----------



## MimoMKF

Could you write down the e-mail you sent!


----------



## 65Points!

MimoMKF said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's 3 months since i lodged my application for visa 190 and 2 months from CO contact.
> Anyone encourage me to hassle CO by sending her e-mail asking for the outcome of my application.
> 
> If you do, please suggest how i can politely hassle the CO.


Go ahead, put in an email or call them up, whatever suits you, and simply get talking about your case, it's perfectly fine to do it, you are expected to get a standard reply, but that shouldn't deter you to not call. I hope we could start tracking how soon the grant gets done from the day someone calls up, but that for the moment isn't available.

As per myimmitracker the maximum time it took for someone to get a grant from the day of application is 6 months, so hang on, you are well and truely on way to get it.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...me_calculators/grant-date-estimator-for-sc190


----------



## bocko

When the co ask you for a document how much time you to provide it?


----------



## MimoMKF

second day. and she acknowledged receiving the provided document on 16th March.


----------



## jaymin

MimoMKF said:


> second day. and she acknowledged receiving the provided document on 16th March.


Hey your time line says, "email from skill support" what kind of email you h received from them.


----------



## MimoMKF

asking for employment gap.


----------



## Abhishu

MimoMKF said:


> asking for employment gap.


 Means co is asking for employment gap details from you? 

But I thought they won't bother abt it if we have not claimed point about it..


----------



## vivz

Hi all, 

Please help me in below query

CO contacted me on April 11th and requested for Indian PCC , Australian PCC, form 80 and medicals..I uploaded all docs and did my medicsls today..the medical status in immi account is assessement in progress.. Can I update as information provided in the immi account or should i wait for the health assessment status to be completed in immi account?


----------



## vikaschandra

vivz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me in below query
> 
> CO contacted me on April 11th and requested for Indian PCC , Australian PCC, form 80 and medicals..I uploaded all docs and did my medicsls today..the medical status in immi account is assessement in progress.. Can I update as information provided in the immi account or should i wait for the health assessment status to be completed in immi account?


You still have time wait for the medicals to be uploaded before you click IP button. hopefully it should be uploaded in couple of days.


----------



## lugia1

MimoMKF said:


> asking for employment gap.


Didn't you mention about this or how you were supported financially when you filled form 80 and 1221 ?


----------



## vivz

vikaschandra said:


> vivz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me in below query
> 
> CO contacted me on April 11th and requested for Indian PCC , Australian PCC, form 80 and medicals..I uploaded all docs and did my medicsls today..the medical status in immi account is assessement in progress.. Can I update as information provided in the immi account or should i wait for the health assessment status to be completed in immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> You still have time wait for the medicals to be uploaded before you click IP button. hopefully it should be uploaded in couple of days.
Click to expand...



Thanks vikas for your response. I will wait for the meficals to be uploaded.


----------



## MimoMKF

lugia1 said:


> Didn't you mention about this or how you were supported financially when you filled form 80 and 1221 ?


Yes, i did not.


----------



## Revai

Just a quick question....how many of you folks are actually using or used an Agent for their application? What is the success rate if one doesnt use an agent?


----------



## vikaschandra

Revai said:


> Just a quick question....how many of you folks are actually using or used an Agent for their application? What is the success rate if one doesnt use an agent?


Using a migration agent is an individuals personal choice. If an individual is confident with all the required documents that is needed for migrations no need to go for migration agent as all they would be doing is charging you hefty sum to just upload those documents and keep you in the dark with what is happening to your application. Though I would not say this for all the agents as some are very flexible and update you on each and every thing. 

if one closely follow this forum and seek advise from senior I do not think a MA is required. 

Further it is up to the applicant on how to proceed.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi, congratulations, 
I just want to know what is 'verification call AHC' in your timeline, I have seen it at many places, what does it mean?


----------



## vikaschandra

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi, congratulations,
> I just want to know what is 'verification call AHC' in your timeline, I have seen it at many places, what does it mean?


Employment veirification call made by Australian High Commission


----------



## Ahmedkwt

How long it takes on average after verification call. Do we have any verification cases from Middle east?


----------



## vikaschandra

Ahmedkwt said:


> How long it takes on average after verification call. Do we have any verification cases from Middle east?


Yes they do verification call in ME as well which will happen from the AU high commission within the country or maybe sometimes from nearby country. 

definite timeline cannot be predicted. Sometimes it is a day after the verification sometimes it might take even weeks or months. Depends on the outcome of the call


----------



## wshiyc

Hi, guys. I have applied for NSW 190 last month, and I got 60 points, including 10 for my language skill and 5 for state sponsership. My ANZSCO Code is 261312, how long do you guys think I can get the invitation. BTW, I can get another 5 points this September. Can I get invited soon then?


----------



## laljeemeh

Hi Guys,

Fresh week,Fresh Month and the last two months for financial year ending... Lets pray for the CO's to complete their Work(Issuing Grants) in Time...


----------



## jaymin

laljeemeh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Fresh week,Fresh Month and the last two months for financial year ending... Lets pray for the CO's to complete their Work(Issuing Grants) in Time...


Hope so


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

jaymin said:


> Hope so


Any grant today ?


----------



## danielm

Am too waiting .. Was lodged application on 25 th Jan and Co was contact on 2nd March submitted the requested documents on 15th March ..still no updates.Guys , please share what's going on ? How long need to wait ?


----------



## jaymin

danielm said:


> Am too waiting .. Was lodged application on 25 th Jan and Co was contact on 2nd March submitted the requested documents on 15th March ..still no updates.Guys , please share what's going on ? How long need to wait ?


Me too waiting, lodged on 24 Jan, first Co contact on 22feb, request completed on 26feb. 2nd Co contact on 6april for 2nd vac, it's completed on 13th April. Now waiting for golden email.


----------



## andreyx108b

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Any grant today ?


Too early!


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Me too waiting, lodged on 24 Jan, first Co contact on 22feb, request completed on 26feb. 2nd Co contact on 6april for 2nd vac, it's completed on 13th April. Now waiting for golden email.


Hey andreyx,

What do you think from above explained timeline, when I would get golden email.


----------



## Attentionseeker

andreyx108b said:


> Too early!


I have noticed that grant emails are normally sent before noon. Is there a trend like this?


----------



## andreyx108b

Attentionseeker said:


> I have noticed that grant emails are normally sent before noon. Is there a trend like this?


I cant say when these are send to be honest - but they are usually reported after 9-10 CET.


----------



## wait4190

On Immitracker someone lodged on 25/03/2016 got granted.
Is there a saying that people sponsored by ACT got granted quicker?


----------



## andreyx108b

wait4190 said:


> On Immitracker someone lodged on 25/03/2016 got granted. Is there a saying that people sponsored by ACT got granted quicker?


No, usually no, i have had same thought when i was waiting for my grant - but then changed my mind - it seems there is no connection between grant and state.


----------



## wait4190

andreyx108b said:


> No, usually no, i have had same thought when i was waiting for my grant - but then changed my mind - it seems there is no connection between grant and state.


One other guy who lodged on 30/03 and got granted on 20/04/2016 is also sponsored by ACT. I lodged on 21/03/2016 and I'm onshore, have 10 English points, claim no work exp but still no response.


----------



## jaymin

wait4190 said:


> One other guy who lodged on 30/03 and got granted on 20/04/2016 is also sponsored by ACT. I lodged on 21/03/2016 and I'm onshore, have 10 English points, claim no work exp but still no response.


I have lodged for WA, so I means they would process late. If it is so, how late. It's already about to be 4 month since I lodged.


----------



## Jack21

Hi

Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jack21 said:


> Hi Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do? Thanks in Advance.


Only wait.


----------



## MimoMKF

The delay of granting PR visa might be because i am onshore and my current visa expires at 2018 ???


----------



## erlisa

BTW how would you know if your employer has been contacted for verification? Will it be indicated in your account?


----------



## andreyx108b

erlisa said:


> BTW how would you know if your employer has been contacted for verification? Will it be indicated in your account?


From employer or from DIBP by means of letter/request to comment.


----------



## NSWsydney2016

Hi Medrep,

I have a similar profile. Just wanted to understand if this was your first attempt. Best luck !

Regards


----------



## Attentionseeker

So the guy who got his visa today was onshore, had no experience and an accountant. Apart from the state sponsoring him, it's almost same case as me. Hope I hear some good news this week.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> So the guy who got his visa today was onshore, had no experience and an accountant. Apart from the state sponsoring him, it's almost same case as me. Hope I hear some good news this week.


Was he sponsored by some other state or is it 189?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Hi fellas

I have a question for 190visa and hope to share all valuable experiences and opinions

Please see my below timeline

Invitation received - 2/29
Visa lodgement- 3/11
Co contacted for oversea PCC-4/11

Since I am not able to provide oversea PCC within time frame -28days, I sent emails to extend the time but still no reply
Coming 8th of May is the end of the time frame so I am worried they make decision without asking for more and reject my application

Do I need to contact again before 8th of May?


----------



## cd93419

Hi frnd,

I had same situation for PCC and did the same as u did. I dropped an email and haven't got any reply but they must read our email for sure as I got reply after so many weeks that it's fine.

So don't worry they also understand the PCC timeline vary from country to country.




GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi fellas
> 
> I have a question for 190visa and hope to share all valuable experiences and opinions
> 
> Please see my below timeline
> 
> Invitation received - 2/29
> Visa lodgement- 3/11
> Co contacted for oversea PCC-4/11
> 
> Since I am not able to provide oversea PCC within time frame -28days, I sent emails to extend the time but still no reply
> Coming 8th of May is the end of the time frame so I am worried they make decision without asking for more and reject my application
> 
> Do I need to contact again before 8th of May?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*So relieved*



cd93419 said:


> Hi frnd,
> 
> I had same situation for PCC and did the same as u did. I dropped an email and haven't got any reply but they must read our email for sure as I got reply after so many weeks that it's fine.
> 
> So don't worry they also understand the PCC timeline vary from country to country.


Thank you for your reply

I'm so relieved to know there are others in the same boat as me.

Hope to get response soon for me and you


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi frnd,
> 
> I had same situation for PCC and did the same as u did. I dropped an email and haven't got any reply but they must read our email for sure as I got reply after so many weeks that it's fine.
> 
> So don't worry they also understand the PCC timeline vary from country to country.


Hi cd3419,

Did u receive any update.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Was he sponsored by some other state or is it 189?


Sponsored by ACT.


----------



## cd93419

Hi jaymin,

For visa status, I don't have any update but I called them and got the standard answer.

For my PCC status, long time back I got replied that it's okay in case of delayed submission.



jaymin said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi frnd,
> 
> I had same situation for PCC and did the same as u did. I dropped an email and haven't got any reply but they must read our email for sure as I got reply after so many weeks that it's fine.
> 
> So don't worry they also understand the PCC timeline vary from country to country.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd3419,
> 
> Did u receive any update.
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi jaymin,
> 
> For visa status, I don't have any update but I called them and got the standard answer.
> 
> For my PCC status, long time back I got replied that it's okay in case of delayed submission.


Still even I have not received reply after paying 2nd vac on 13th April. Dont know what's going on with our applications.


----------



## cd93419

That's what.

Someone said its because of quota limit reached. Some speculation is also there regarding integrity checks.

Not sure what's happening here ??




cd93419 said:


> Hi jaymin,
> 
> For visa status, I don't have any update but I called them and got the standard answer.
> 
> For my PCC status, long time back I got replied that it's okay in case of delayed submission.
> 
> 
> 
> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi frnd,
> 
> I had same situation for PCC and did the same as u did. I dropped an email and haven't got any reply but they must read our email for sure as I got reply after so many weeks that it's fine.
> 
> So don't worry they also understand the PCC timeline vary from country to country.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd3419,
> 
> Did u receive any update.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> That's what.
> 
> Someone said its because of quota limit reached. Some speculation is also there regarding integrity checks.
> 
> Not sure what's happening here ??


Don't worry. There is neither quota limit reached nor integrity being checked. First you would not have been invited to lodge visa if quota limit reached. And if there is matter of integrity check, it's already about to be 4 month since application has been lodged, in such time span they would have scrutinize everything related to our docs submitted. So it means just because of backlog they are taking so much time.


----------



## micksarima

ashiqcep said:


> If you been applied for NSW nomination, there is a high chance in March to May to get invitation.


hi my name is mick i did apply 190 visa pls can you give DIBP contact numbers thanks


----------



## micksarima

*mick*

say hi to all members


----------



## micksarima

rahulraju2008 said:


> Do you know if this quota is for the number of grants in a month? Applicable to 190 or 189 or both?


hi did you call department 
:cell:


----------



## Sal76

jaymin said:


> Don't worry. There is neither quota limit reached nor integrity being checked. First you would not have been invited to lodge visa if quota limit reached. And if there is matter of integrity check, it's already about to be 4 month since application has been lodged, in such time span they would have scrutinize everything related to our docs submitted. So it means just because of backlog they are taking so much time.


I agree with your logic I have lodged my application 190 on 17 Nov 15 ans my agent is telling me the due to quota visa is getting delayed it has been more than five month


----------



## cd93419

Hi mate,

So u Hv applied in Nov 2015 and still awaiting for it ?? If yes than its strange !!!

Pls confirm as its a serious matter for all as no reason to hold ur case but if u need to wait than what could be the reason??

If quota is the reason than ur case is applied before 7 months back where many applicant might have approval after ur case in this duration 



Sal76 said:


> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry. There is neither quota limit reached nor integrity being checked. First you would not have been invited to lodge visa if quota limit reached. And if there is matter of integrity check, it's already about to be 4 month since application has been lodged, in such time span they would have scrutinize everything related to our docs submitted. So it means just because of backlog they are taking so much time.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with your logic I have lodged my application 190 on 17 Nov 15 ans my agent is telling me the due to quota visa is getting delayed it has been more than five month
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> So u Hv applied in Nov 2015 and still awaiting for it ?? If yes than its strange !!!
> 
> Pls confirm as its a serious matter for all as no reason to hold ur case but if u need to wait than what could be the reason??
> 
> If quota is the reason than ur case is applied before 7 months back where many applicant might have approval after ur case in this duration


Yes you r right, but first they process onshore applicant.


----------



## Attentionseeker

jaymin said:


> Yes you r right, but first they process onshore applicant.


Looking at the immi tracker, there is a clear trend that onshore candidates are processed faster. However, it really depends on your individual case. Some
Offshore candidate had a very smooth process.


----------



## cd93419

Might be true but it should not be 7 months delay.

Usual processing time is 3-4 months for offshore applicant but 7-9 months is unusual. 




jaymin said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> So u Hv applied in Nov 2015 and still awaiting for it ?? If yes than its strange !!!
> 
> Pls confirm as its a serious matter for all as no reason to hold ur case but if u need to wait than what could be the reason??
> 
> If quota is the reason than ur case is applied before 7 months back where many applicant might have approval after ur case in this duration
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you r right, but first they process onshore applicant.
Click to expand...


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

I am also fed up and really don't know what to do. As usual, today i am marking 101 days since date of lodging a visa application and till date without a CO contact. Still the message in immi account is application received. 

It's disheartening and disappointing moment as the entire planning of moving to australia early has gone for a toss. Even don't know who my CO is. What are they doing with my application.

So many thoughts are hitting my mind that some mistakes i must have done while filing or not have filed correctly.

I do understand that they have many applications to process but then why isn't there a timeline to process it and give some news..

Hmmm. Waiting waiting waiting for the golden mail....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cd93419

I agree that this time kills the excitement



gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am also fed up and really don't know what to do. As usual, today i am marking 101 days since date of lodging a visa application and till date without a CO contact. Still the message in immi account is application received.
> 
> It's disheartening and disappointing moment as the entire planning of moving to australia early has gone for a toss. Even don't know who my CO is. What are they doing with my application.
> 
> So many thoughts are hitting my mind that some mistakes i must have done while filing or not have filed correctly.
> 
> I do understand that they have many applications to process but then why isn't there a timeline to process it and give some news..
> 
> Hmmm. Waiting waiting waiting for the golden mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin_acct

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am also fed up and really don't know what to do. As usual, today i am marking 101 days since date of lodging a visa application and till date without a CO contact. Still the message in immi account is application received.
> 
> It's disheartening and disappointing moment as the entire planning of moving to australia early has gone for a toss. Even don't know who my CO is. What are they doing with my application.
> 
> So many thoughts are hitting my mind that some mistakes i must have done while filing or not have filed correctly.
> 
> I do understand that they have many applications to process but then why isn't there a timeline to process it and give some news..
> 
> Hmmm. Waiting waiting waiting for the golden mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here mate. I also lodged on 28th Jan. I think they have slowed down for 2211 Category.
The wait is killing.


----------



## Attentionseeker

According to Immi tracker, 2 people got their grant today. One with lodgement date of 21st and other of 30th.


----------



## cd93419

21 and 30 of which month?

Anyone got visa who is a offshore applicant and got visa in 1-2 month?




Attentionseeker said:


> According to Immi tracker, 2 people got their grant today. One with lodgement date of 21st and other of 30th.


----------



## sweetgn

Hi Guys,

I have also applied for 190 visa NSW on 6th March claiming 70 points (Education -10, Experience-15)
1) Please let me know if granting of visa is related to the stream applied in? As per some once we are given state sponsorship, the visa only depends on the documents and their authenticity. 
2) Its like almost 8 weeks but no CO contact as of now? What could be the reason?
3) Also I have provided referral docs of 2 companies out of which 1 company's land line number mentioned in letter head has changed. What should be done?

Please guide me on all my above queries. Thanx


----------



## sweetgn

cd93419 said:


> 21 and 30 of which month?
> 
> Anyone got visa who is a offshore applicant and got visa in 1-2 month?


Yup I have seen in immi tracker offshore people also getting in 1 month


----------



## Attentionseeker

cd93419 said:


> 21 and 30 of which month?
> 
> Anyone got visa who is a offshore applicant and got visa in 1-2 month?


March


----------



## cd93419

I m unsure but those might have no work exp. points or max 5 points.

In such cases verification is easy.




sweetgn said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 and 30 of which month?
> 
> Anyone got visa who is a offshore applicant and got visa in 1-2 month?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I have seen in immi tracker offshore people also getting in 1 month
Click to expand...


----------



## erlisa

I really cant make out the order and priority of the visa processing. Shouldn't they pprioritise on the backlog they have?


----------



## jay83

Hi All,

With the blessings of the almighty i recieved the golden email today morning 6:45 AM IST .Cant express the feelings iam going thru ryt now.I started the entire process in sep 2013.Its been 2 yrs and 8 months of journey.


Age 32-30points
Work exp-11 years-no points
Edu-15 points
English-20
NSW-5
Total -70 points with state nomination
ANZSCO 225412 Sales rep pharmaceuticals
190( NSW)
IELTS- Dec2013 overall 7
VETASSESS Assessment applied in Oct 2013,
RESULT-Feb 2014 positive but no points rewarded
PTE -Sep 2015- overall 80,20 points
EOI 19th Sep 2015
Invitation from NSW 15Th Jan 2016
Applied for state nomination and fees paid-21st Jan 2016
state nomination recieved 29th Jan 2016
Visa lodged,docu uploaded-26th Feb 2016
PCC for spouse & self -2nd Feb 2016
PTE for spouse-11th mar 2016
Medicals for spouse,self& kid- 12th Mar 2016

CO Contact 21st March 2016-requested for PCC & my PTE score(My migration agent forgot to upload our PCC & My PTE scroe.so delay of 43 more days.i was expecting a direct grant,but no issues.)



wait................wait.........................wait












more  :boxing:



wait .......................wait .......................wait


Finally today morning my prayers were answered.

IED 14th Mar 2017...seeking almighty's blessing and fellow forum members wishes.:second:lane:


----------



## Attentionseeker

Congratulations. Good luck!


----------



## erlisa

congrats!


----------



## vikaschandra

jay83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of the almighty i recieved the golden email today morning 6:45 AM IST .Cant express the feelings iam going thru ryt now.I started the entire process in sep 2013.Its been 2 yrs and 8 months of journey.
> 
> 
> Age 32-30points
> Work exp-11 years-no points
> Edu-15 points
> English-20
> NSW-5
> Total -70 points with state nomination
> ANZSCO 225412 Sales rep pharmaceuticals
> 190( NSW)
> IELTS- Dec2013 overall 7
> VETASSESS Assessment applied in Oct 2013,
> RESULT-Feb 2014 positive but no points rewarded
> PTE -Sep 2015- overall 80,20 points
> EOI 19th Sep 2015
> Invitation from NSW 15Th Jan 2016
> Applied for state nomination and fees paid-21st Jan 2016
> state nomination recieved 29th Jan 2016
> Visa lodged,docu uploaded-26th Feb 2016
> PCC for spouse & self -2nd Feb 2016
> PTE for spouse-11th mar 2016
> Medicals for spouse,self& kid- 12th Mar 2016
> 
> CO Contact 21st March 2016-requested for PCC & my PTE score(My migration agent forgot to upload our PCC & My PTE scroe.so delay of 43 more days.i was expecting a direct grant,but no issues.)
> 
> 
> 
> wait................wait.........................wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more  :boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> wait .......................wait .......................wait
> 
> 
> Finally today morning my prayers were answered.
> 
> IED 14th Mar 2017...seeking almighty's blessing and fellow forum members wishes.:second:lane:


Congratulations Jay. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Congratulations Mate!


----------



## AA007

jay83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of the almighty i recieved the golden email today morning 6:45 AM IST .Cant express the feelings iam going thru ryt now.I started the entire process in sep 2013.Its been 2 yrs and 8 months of journey.
> 
> 
> Age 32-30points
> Work exp-11 years-no points
> Edu-15 points
> English-20
> NSW-5
> Total -70 points with state nomination
> ANZSCO 225412 Sales rep pharmaceuticals
> 190( NSW)
> IELTS- Dec2013 overall 7
> VETASSESS Assessment applied in Oct 2013,
> RESULT-Feb 2014 positive but no points rewarded
> PTE -Sep 2015- overall 80,20 points
> EOI 19th Sep 2015
> Invitation from NSW 15Th Jan 2016
> Applied for state nomination and fees paid-21st Jan 2016
> state nomination recieved 29th Jan 2016
> Visa lodged,docu uploaded-26th Feb 2016
> PCC for spouse & self -2nd Feb 2016
> PTE for spouse-11th mar 2016
> Medicals for spouse,self& kid- 12th Mar 2016
> 
> CO Contact 21st March 2016-requested for PCC & my PTE score(My migration agent forgot to upload our PCC & My PTE scroe.so delay of 43 more days.i was expecting a direct grant,but no issues.)
> 
> 
> 
> wait................wait.........................wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait .......................wait .......................wait
> 
> 
> Finally today morning my prayers were answered.
> 
> IED 14th Mar 2017...seeking almighty's blessing and fellow forum members wishes.


Congratz


----------



## ginugeorge

Attentionseeker said:


> March



Looks like people who submitted all docs got grant till March 30th. The DIBP site showed till 9th and 3rd March for 189/190 resp.

The delays are only when the CO requests for additional docs - it looks like. Any one submitted in April got a grant under 189/190?


----------



## Attentionseeker

ginugeorge said:


> Looks like people who submitted all docs got grant till March 30th. The DIBP site showed till 9th and 3rd March for 189/190 resp.
> 
> The delays are only when the CO requests for additional docs - it looks like. Any one submitted in April got a grant under 189/190?


Not really. There are lots of us who have not been contacted by CO yet and we've uploaded all the docs. I would suggest to have a look at immi tracker, you'd get a much clearer picture.


----------



## sjohn

Attentionseeker said:


> Not really. There are lots of us who have not been contacted by CO yet and we've uploaded all the docs. I would suggest to have a look at immi tracker, you'd get a much clearer picture.


I see that you have scored in 90s in all your your PTE tests. Thats a remarkable feat:clap2:. I am too planning to appear for PTE and aim to score max 20 points. Could you please guide me in preparing for PTE.

Regards
Shaiju


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Any grant today onshore applicants ?


----------



## jaymin

jay83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of the almighty i recieved the golden email today morning 6:45 AM IST .Cant express the feelings iam going thru ryt now.I started the entire process in sep 2013.Its been 2 yrs and 8 months of journey.
> 
> 
> Age 32-30points
> Work exp-11 years-no points
> Edu-15 points
> English-20
> NSW-5
> Total -70 points with state nomination
> ANZSCO 225412 Sales rep pharmaceuticals
> 190( NSW)
> IELTS- Dec2013 overall 7
> VETASSESS Assessment applied in Oct 2013,
> RESULT-Feb 2014 positive but no points rewarded
> PTE -Sep 2015- overall 80,20 points
> EOI 19th Sep 2015
> Invitation from NSW 15Th Jan 2016
> Applied for state nomination and fees paid-21st Jan 2016
> state nomination recieved 29th Jan 2016
> Visa lodged,docu uploaded-26th Feb 2016
> PCC for spouse & self -2nd Feb 2016
> PTE for spouse-11th mar 2016
> Medicals for spouse,self& kid- 12th Mar 2016
> 
> CO Contact 21st March 2016-requested for PCC & my PTE score(My migration agent forgot to upload our PCC & My PTE scroe.so delay of 43 more days.i was expecting a direct grant,but no issues.)
> 
> 
> 
> wait................wait.........................wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more  :boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> wait .......................wait .......................wait
> 
> 
> Finally today morning my prayers were answered.
> congal
> IED 14th Mar 2017...seeking almighty's blessing and fellow forum members wishes.:second:lane:


Congratulations


----------



## Attentionseeker

Omg guys I got the grant just now. I can't believe they are still working. Thank you all for all the help and information. All the best to everyone who's waiting for a grant.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Attentionseeker said:


> Omg guys I got the grant just now. I can't believe they are still working. Thank you all for all the help and information. All the best to everyone who's waiting for a grant.


Thats a grear news mate. I was thinking about your grant and about to send you message about your visa grant.


----------



## jaymin

Attentionseeker said:


> Omg guys I got the grant just now. I can't believe they are still working. Thank you all for all the help and information. All the best to everyone who's waiting for a grant.


Congratulations


----------



## Attentionseeker

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Thats a grear news mate. I was thinking about your grant and about to send you message about your visa grant.


Thanks bro. I guess for us onshore people the process is much faster. Just make sure you upload all the docs upfront. Every possible doc they could ask for. All the best with your process.


----------



## vikaschandra

Attentionseeker said:


> Omg guys I got the grant just now. I can't believe they are still working. Thank you all for all the help and information. All the best to everyone who's waiting for a grant.


Congratulations mate. Best wishes


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> Omg guys I got the grant just now. I can't believe they are still working. Thank you all for all the help and information. All the best to everyone who's waiting for a grant.


Congrats Mate!! really happy for u, we have almost similar profile except for on/offshore difference, i hope i get mine soon


----------



## MimoMKF

Hi guys,

Could anyone send me a suggested e-mail to send to my CO trying to chase her up.
does it work if i send this e-mail every 10 days. I believe hassling ppl, sometimes give positive results


----------



## rehan53000

hi all
i lodged visa application on 21 march today ist contact by co asking for spouse functional english proof also form 80 and 1221 although i already uploaded once 
so now again have to wait i dont know how long but finger crossed


----------



## AA007

Attentionseeker said:


> Omg guys I got the grant just now. I can't believe they are still working. Thank you all for all the help and information. All the best to everyone who's waiting for a grant.


Congratulations :+1:


----------



## AA007

rehan53000 said:


> hi all
> i lodged visa application on 21 march today ist contact by co asking for spouse functional english proof also form 80 and 1221 although i already uploaded once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so now again have to wait i dont know how long but finger crossed


All the best
May be u didn't name the docs well?
Like form80_name


----------



## Raj M

*190 for Victoria*

Hi,

i m new to this forum. Let me share my profile. I have got PhD from Cambridge and have got more than 3 years of experience in the field of life scientist. I am looking to apply for Vic nomination and got this info that PhDs get nomination in 2 weeks time only. Any one has any experience with that ??

Currently, I am in the process of vetassess assessment and hopefully getting it positive will be the way to go and then i will apply for nomination alongwith submitting EOI. 

It would be nice if i can get in touch with someone with PhD applying to victoria. Does anyone get rejection ?

Thanks


----------



## choudharykrishna

*Employment Verification call from AHC,New Delhi India*

Hi all,
Today I have received a call from Australian High Commission New Delhi with regard to Employment/work experience. First of all he introduced to me and then he has asked many questions like date of joining and quitting, further positions and roles and responsibility.
Any comment on that. I read many threads on the portal. Some with positive comments and few with negative comments.
Guys please comment.
Regards,
Krishna


----------



## abhipunjabi

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi all,
> Today I have received a call from Australian High Commission New Delhi with regard to Employment/work experience. First of all he introduced to me and then he has asked many questions like date of joining and quitting, further positions and roles and responsibility.
> Any comment on that. I read many threads on the portal. Some with positive comments and few with negative comments.
> Guys please comment.
> Regards,
> Krishna


Hi Krishna,

When did you lodge the visa application?

Regards.


----------



## vikaschandra

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi all,
> Today I have received a call from Australian High Commission New Delhi with regard to Employment/work experience. First of all he introduced to me and then he has asked many questions like date of joining and quitting, further positions and roles and responsibility.
> Any comment on that. I read many threads on the portal. Some with positive comments and few with negative comments.
> Guys please comment.
> Regards,
> Krishna


Well disregard the negative posts that you read and think positive. All will go well. You will grant soon.


----------



## micksarima

Hi all, it is been 95 dys since the lodgement of 190 visa .today called DIBP.when can i expect my grant now?any clues?


----------



## micksarima

I have recently joined the expat group.my timeline is...
Lodgement- 29january2016
Case officer contacted - 16march 2016
Asked for form80 (spouse),employment proofs(main applicant ),AFP(australia spouse),uploaded - 6 april2016
My code is 242211(vocational education teacher)..assessd positive 
by vetasses.
When can i receive my grant , any clues..


----------



## jaymin

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi all,
> Today I have received a call from Australian High Commission New Delhi with regard to Employment/work experience. First of all he introduced to me and then he has asked many questions like date of joining and quitting, further positions and roles and responsibility.
> Any comment on that. I read many threads on the portal. Some with positive comments and few with negative comments.
> Guys please comment.
> Regards,
> Krishna


Hi krishna,

When did you lodged your application.


----------



## jayant.giri

*Visa Approved : Direct Grant*

Hi Fellas,

I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)


Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations Jayant


----------



## andreyx108b

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas, I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references) Cheers


Congrats!


----------



## jaymin

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> 
> Cheers



Congratulations


----------



## micksarima

have recently joined the expat group.my timeline is... Lodgement- 29january2016 Case officer contacted - 16march 2016 Asked for form80 (spouse),employment proofs(main applicant ),AFP(australia spouse),uploaded - 6 april2016 My code is 242211(vocational education teacher)..assessd positive by vetasses. When can i receive my grant , any clues..


----------



## micksarima

Anyone in the same occupation code and have received grant or contacted by case officer
Regards
Mick


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

micksarima said:


> have recently joined the expat group.my timeline is... Lodgement- 29january2016 Case officer contacted - 16march 2016 Asked for form80 (spouse),employment proofs(main applicant ),AFP(australia spouse),uploaded - 6 april2016 My code is 242211(vocational education teacher)..assessd positive by vetasses. When can i receive my grant , any clues..


Did you claim work exp points ?


----------



## choudharykrishna

jaymin said:


> Hi krishna,
> 
> When did you lodged your application.


I had lodged Visa application on 19th Dec for Accountant General and CO was assigned on 20th Jan


----------



## choudharykrishna

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## supernova123

Hi folks, 

Have anybody in the forum have got invite for 190 with 60 points for the ANZOO 261313. Please respond if someone have got the invite.


----------



## danielm

It's 100 days reached after lodge my application .Here is my timeline .

visa lodged :25 Jan
Co contact and requested documents : 02March
Submitted docs:15 March
Visa grant :??
There's no reply from DIBP after that. Last week called and they said its under routine process and no worries . What to do now ? Seniors appreciate your valuable inputs on this . Thanks in advance .


----------



## alizain1156

Hi there,
I have been granted 190 visa yesterday after 35 days of application. It was direct grant. Thanks everyone for their help. GLTA.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak1986

Congratulations mate i applied on 18 april 2016 190 visa i uploaded all the relevant docs including AFP pcc can you tell me ? do i have to submit pakistan police clearence certificate as well for me and my wife because last year when we applied 485 visa we submitted pakistan police clearence certificate since then we havnt been to pakistan.


----------



## Mak1986

alizain1156 said:


> Hi there,
> I have been granted 190 visa yesterday after 35 days of application. It was direct grant. Thanks everyone for their help. GLTA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate i applied on 18 april 2016 190 visa i uploaded all the relevant docs including AFP pcc can you tell me ? do i have to submit pakistan police clearence certificate as well for me and my wife because last year when we applied 485 visa we submitted pakistan police clearence certificate since then we havnt been to pakistan.


----------



## Crazy student

alizain1156 said:


> Hi there,
> I have been granted 190 visa yesterday after 35 days of application. It was direct grant. Thanks everyone for their help. GLTA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi ,congratulations for your direct grant. In your previous post you mentioned you applied for visa on 6 march. It really took 35 days from 6 march or you applied later and it was granted yesterday on 35th day. I would really appreciate if you could clarify. Thanks enjoy your day.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Mak1986 said:


> Congratulations mate i applied on 18 april 2016 190 visa i uploaded all the relevant docs including AFP pcc can you tell me ? do i have to submit pakistan police clearence certificate as well for me and my wife because last year when we applied 485 visa we submitted pakistan police clearence certificate since then we havnt been to pakistan.


Yes you do. Submit the polio certificates too. Almost everyone from Pakistan is being asked for polio certificate. I got a direct grant yesterday and I had uploaded all the PCCs and polio certificate in advance. If you traveled to Pakistan last year and have the polio certificate made before traveling out of country, you can submit those certificates. Upload form 80 and 1221 for all applicants too.


----------



## Attentionseeker

One more thing, considering the fact you're onshore, if you front load all the required docs, there are good chances you will get your visa in a month time. Funny it took me around 45 days to get my student visa last year, but I got my PR approved in 35 days.


----------



## Mak1986

Attentionseeker said:


> One more thing, considering the fact you're onshore, if you front load all the required docs, there are good chances you will get your visa in a month time. Funny it took me around 45 days to get my student visa last year, but I got my PR approved in 35 days.


Thanks alot for your help i will upload my last years polio certificate as well and many congratz


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Attentionseeker said:


> Yes you do. Submit the polio certificates too. Almost everyone from Pakistan is being asked for polio certificate. I got a direct grant yesterday and I had uploaded all the PCCs and polio certificate in advance. If you traveled to Pakistan last year and have the polio certificate made before traveling out of country, you can submit those certificates. Upload form 80 and 1221 for all applicants too.


If we spend more than 28 days then CO asked for polio. otherwise we dont asked for it. 
2nd if you been overseas last year then old pakistani police check is fine as you haven't travelled since then.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> If we spend more than 28 days then CO asked for polio. otherwise we dont asked for it.
> 2nd if you been overseas last year then old pakistani police check is fine as you haven't travelled since then.


I was overseas for 15 days only 2 months ago. I asked they said no need of it.


----------



## choudharykrishna

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Krishna,
> 
> When did you lodge the visa application?
> 
> Regards.


Hi,
I had lodged Visa application on 19th Dec'15 and CO was assigned on 20th Jan'2016.
Regards,
Krishna


----------



## choudharykrishna

jaymin said:


> Hi krishna,
> 
> When did you lodged your application.


Hi Jaimin,

I had lodged Visa on 19th Dec'15 and CO was assigned on 20th Jan'2016.
Regards,
Krishna


----------



## choudharykrishna

Attentionseeker said:


> Omg guys I got the grant just now. I can't believe they are still working. Thank you all for all the help and information. All the best to everyone who's waiting for a grant.


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## choudharykrishna

jayant.giri said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> I am happy to report that today i got my Direct Grant for the NSW Stream 2 Visa. It has taken a total of 35 days post filing the visa process. (Please refer to my timelines; i have updated the same for your references)
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## simu1980

Hello everyone,

Just to update you guys, I have just submitted my PCC for Thailand as well (updated timeline is given below). So the wait game starts again.... (completed 84 days today) 

Lets wait and watch....

Simrat

*****************************
ANZCO CODE: 133311 (Importer Exporter)
PTE Academic : 77 Scores (6-Aug-2015)
Vetassess Skill Assessment Applied : 26-Aug-2015
Vetassess Positive Result : 3-Dec-2015
EOI Submitted for SA: 10-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
SA Invitation Received: 14 Jan 2016
190 Visa applied: 10-Feb-2016 (with all the documents including Form 80)
Medicals completed: 16-Feb-2016
PCC for Bangladesh and India submitted, PCC for Thailand : Awaiting request letter from Australian Authorities
CO requested for Form 80, Form 1221 and Spouse Functional English proof : 8-Mar-2016
Additional Document submitted : 15-Mar-2016
CO request for Thailand PCC : 28-Apr-2016
Submitted Thailand PCC : 4-May-2016
Visa grant: ???


----------



## choudharykrishna

vikaschandra said:


> Well disregard the negative posts that you read and think positive. All will go well. You will grant soon.


Thank you very much for your good wishes


----------



## cd93419

How many points u claimed for work experience ?





choudharykrishna said:


> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi krishna,
> 
> When did you lodged your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jaimin,
> 
> I had lodged Visa on 19th Dec'15 and CO was assigned on 20th Jan'2016.
> Regards,
> Krishna
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

Hey andreyx,

2nd Co contacted on 6 April for 2nd vac and that request completed on 13 th April and also at the same time I had pressed IP button but yet I have not received any response from co. What could be the reason for that much delay. It's about to be 4 month since I lodged application. And by the way, I think when they asked to pay 2nd vac, they must have verified all my document correct?


----------



## choudharykrishna

alizain1156 said:


> Hi there,
> I have been granted 190 visa yesterday after 35 days of application. It was direct grant. Thanks everyone for their help. GLTA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hey andreyx, 2nd Co contacted on 6 April for 2nd vac and that request completed on 13 th April and also at the same time I had pressed IP button but yet I have not received any response from co. What could be the reason for that much delay. It's about to be 4 month since I lodged application. And by the way, I think when they asked to pay 2nd vac, they must have verified all my document correct?


With VAC2 it depends also, i know some guys who waited for a few month for a grant after paying.


----------



## cd93419

Hi Krishna Chaudhary,

How much work exp. points u have claimed??




cd93419 said:


> How many points u claimed for work experience ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choudharykrishna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi krishna,
> 
> When did you lodged your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jaimin,
> 
> I had lodged Visa on 19th Dec'15 and CO was assigned on 20th Jan'2016.
> Regards,
> Krishna
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> With VAC2 it depends also, i know some guys who waited for a few month for a grant after paying.


Thanks for reply, however I want to know that, they are asking to pay 2nd vac after verifying all document provided, am I right?


----------



## ginugeorge

Crazy student said:


> Hi ,congratulations for your direct grant. In your previous post you mentioned you applied for visa on 6 march. It really took 35 days from 6 march or you applied later and it was granted yesterday on 35th day. I would really appreciate if you could clarify. Thanks enjoy your day.



March 6 to may 3rd is 58 days..why 35 days? You upload documents during March last?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Any grants today people?


----------



## choudharykrishna

cd93419 said:


> How many points u claimed for work experience ?


for experience I had claimed 15 points as i have more than 10 years of experience.


----------



## Steiger

I am currently filling out an online application form for visa and one section is called 'Authorised recipient' What is this? I am applying for the visa all by myself. What should I do?


----------



## Steiger

Sorry for further questions in the employment section there are two questions:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

What does this mean? immediately before lodging?

I do not claim any points for employment. FUrthermore all of my employment ceased since Nov.


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Thanks for reply, however I want to know that, they are asking to pay 2nd vac after verifying all document provided, am I right?


Hi andreyx,

If you have any idea about above explained query please advise me. Comments from others also appriciated.

Thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

jaymin said:


> Hi andreyx, If you have any idea about above explained query please advise me. Comments from others also appriciated. Thanks,


Mate which one is that? cant find other comments from you


----------



## AA007

Steiger said:


> I am currently filling out an online application form for visa and one section is called 'Authorised recipient' What is this? I am applying for the visa all by myself. What should I do?


Do you authorize another person to receive correspondence on your behalf? 
You should select No if you are not authorizing any other person.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Any grants today people?


I hope Thursday & Friday will bring shower of grants for all those waiting from long time.


----------



## jaymin

andreyx108b said:


> Mate which one is that? cant find other comments from you


Hi andreyx,

Following is the query

Originally Posted by andreyx108b 
With VAC2 it depends also, i know some guys who waited for a few month for a grant after paying.

Thanks for reply, however I want to know that, they are asking to pay 2nd vac after verifying all document provided, am I right?


----------



## alizain1156

Crazy student said:


> Hi ,congratulations for your direct grant. In your previous post you mentioned you applied for visa on 6 march. It really took 35 days from 6 march or you applied later and it was granted yesterday on 35th day. I would really appreciate if you could clarify. Thanks enjoy your day.


G'day. Actually my signature is wrong. I semi filled application on that day but didn't submit because I wanted to submit PCC. My application was submitted on 23rd March

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Steiger

AA007 said:


> Do you authorize another person to receive correspondence on your behalf?
> You should select No if you are not authorizing any other person.


Okay I am applying all by myself so I should say no in that case! Thank you mate!


----------



## choudharykrishna

cd93419 said:


> Hi Krishna Chaudhary,
> 
> How much work exp. points u have claimed??


I have claimed 15 points for work experience because I have more than 12 years of experience. Also CPA has recognized more than 8 years.


----------



## jaymin

jaymin said:


> Hi andreyx,
> 
> Following is the query
> 
> Originally Posted by andreyx108b
> With VAC2 it depends also, i know some guys who waited for a few month for a grant after paying.
> 
> Thanks for reply, however I want to know that, they are asking to pay 2nd vac after verifying all document provided, am I right?



Hi andreyx, above is my query. Please advise on it


----------



## cd93419

That's y it's asking for integrity check.

I Hv also claimed 15 points so it's delaying my case. I thought so..




choudharykrishna said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Krishna Chaudhary,
> 
> How much work exp. points u have claimed??
> 
> 
> 
> I have claimed 15 points for work experience because I have more than 12 years of experience. Also CPA has recognized more than 8 years.
Click to expand...


----------



## RuchiTS

Hi

This is my first comment on this forum. I am a stream 2 PR applicant under occupation ‘Legal Executive’ (Anzsco Code: 599112) along with my spouse and daughter as dependents. I have claimed 65+5 Points including 10 points for experience. My PTE Score is L 90; R 79; S 69; W 83. Also, I have applied using a migration agent.

I am really concerned as it is more than 65 days now and there has been no contact regarding my application. There are many people getting visa grants a lot earlier than that. Is my concern justified?

The following are my timelines:
Positive Vetassess Assessment: 19th Mar 2015
EOI: 23rd Jul 2015
NSW Sponsorship: 29th Jan 2016
190 PR Application lodged: 29th Feb 2016
All docs, Medicals, India PCC, Form 80 and UK PCC uploaded (in that order): 12th Apr 2016

Thanks


----------



## jaymin

Hi guys, 

I think when Co ask to pay 2nd vac, It means they must have verified documents and all document must be in order correct?


----------



## alexamarie17

Hi everyone,

Got my grant at 2PM today at Philippine Standard Time!! So excited.... I hope everyone in this forum gets their grant soon!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my grant at 2PM today at Philippine Standard Time!! So excited.... I hope everyone in this forum gets their grant soon!


Congrats what was your visa lodgement date?


----------



## cd93419

Hi mate, congrats.

How much work exp. points u claimed and English score?




Tinkerbell1 said:


> alexamarie17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my grant at 2PM today at Philippine Standard Time!! So excited.... I hope everyone in this forum gets their grant soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats what was your visa lodgement date?
Click to expand...


----------



## alexamarie17

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congrats what was your visa lodgement date?


31 March


----------



## alexamarie17

cd93419 said:


> Hi mate, congrats.
> 
> How much work exp. points u claimed and English score?


no points for experience. I have 10 points for English


----------



## AA007

alexamarie17 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got my grant at 2PM today at Philippine Standard Time!! So excited.... I hope everyone in this forum gets their grant soon!


CongratZ


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I think when Co ask to pay 2nd vac, It means they must have verified documents and all document must be in order correct?


Yes most likely to be assumed they are ok with other documents which we can say from past trend. But then you know dibp are known to bump you with shocks. 

Just hopr and pray that they give decision on your application soon


----------



## Ash1234

Hi guys i m new to this . I applied my visa on 13 jan 2016 and co contacted me for further documents on 9 feb 2016 i uploaded all the documents in few days but after its been long time there is not any response got from co .. Waiting for reply and my file is in brisbane team 21 i think .. Any clue guys .. Thanks


----------



## prash1980

Hi guys i m also new to this . I lodged my visa on 14 mar 2016 and co contacted me for further documents on 17 apr 2016 i uploaded all the documents in few days but after its been long time there is not any response got from co .. Waiting for reply and can you please let me know how to check immitracker status, co was from SA , IS There email id for co where i can send? ..


----------



## Attentionseeker

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I was overseas for 15 days only 2 months ago. I asked they said no need of it.


I think that's alright if you haven't traveled back to Pakistan. However, I wouldn't risk with polio certificate. You never know what procedures they've in place. While they do talk about the 28-days rule, you never know what CO is thinking. Just to be on a safe side, I would recommend to upload everything you could.


----------



## jaymin

vikaschandra said:


> Yes most likely to be assumed they are ok with other documents which we can say from past trend. But then you know dibp are known to bump you with shocks.
> 
> Just hopr and pray that they give decision on your application soon


Thanks


----------



## prash1980

jaymin said:


> Thanks


All the best jayamibn, can you please let me know how to check immitracker status, co was from SA , IS There email id for co where i can send? ..


----------



## jaymin

prash1980 said:


> All the best jayamibn, can you please let me know how to check immitracker status, co was from SA , IS There email id for co where i can send? ..


Sorry buddy I am not that much familiar with immitracker. As I use just this forum. By the way my CO is from adelaide.


----------



## Steiger

Can anyone please guide me the definition of "Previous countries of residence"? I am currently filling out the visa application and I do not understand this part. Do I have to tell them where I lived since birth? I do not remember exact date (it asks for day / month / year while form 80 only asks for month and year!) and there is no way I can remember that! Plus what would be the definition of residence in particular?

I printed the form and now it says:

Give details of the last permanent address (it seems that you only write down the last permanent address and then for date it is just from to when you lived in that country not in that address..)


----------



## jaymin

vikaschandra said:


> Yes most likely to be assumed they are ok with other documents which we can say from past trend. But then you know dibp are known to bump you with shocks.
> 
> Just hopr and pray that they give decision on your application soon


Hi andreyx,

What do you think on Vikas comment on my query of once Co ask to pay 2nd vac, they must have verified all other document provided then only they ask to pay 2nd vac.


----------



## prash1980

andreyx108b said:


> With VAC2 it depends also, i know some guys who waited for a few month for a grant after paying.


Hi Andrey,

can you please let me know how to check immitracker status, co was from SA , IS There email id for co where i can send? ..


----------



## Abhishu

Steiger said:


> Can anyone please guide me the definition of "Previous countries of residence"? I am currently filling out the visa application and I do not understand this part. Do I have to tell them where I lived since birth? I do not remember exact date (it asks for day / month / year while form 80 only asks for month and year!) and there is no way I can remember that! Plus what would be the definition of residence in particular?
> 
> I printed the form and now it says:
> 
> Give details of the last permanent address (it seems that you only write down the last permanent address and then for date it is just from to when you lived in that country not in that address..)



I believe, we need to provide only last 10 years of addresses where we have lived.
Its cumbersome.but not sure how it will impact if any of the address will miss. Probably the addresses I lived, they might have forgotten me. I believe same with anyone.

Steiger, Pls keep posting the difficulties with Form 80. probably people like me will get help.


----------



## Steiger

Abhishu said:


> I believe, we need to provide only last 10 years of addresses where we have lived.
> Its cumbersome.but not sure how it will impact if any of the address will miss. Probably the addresses I lived, they might have forgotten me. I believe same with anyone.
> 
> Steiger, Pls keep posting the difficulties with Form 80. probably people like me will get help.


This is not form 80 it is the online form for 190 visa. I think you are mistaken


----------



## micksarima

Hi mrsalmanyusaf,
Yes, i claimed 10points for experience..


----------



## micksarima

Any grants today...


----------



## Attentionseeker

micksarima said:


> Any grants today...


According to Immitracker, one person received a grant and two others got contacted by CO.


----------



## jaymin

Hi guys,

Even I have claimed 10 point for employment. Does it mean that because of that they are delaying my application. But I guess that CO contacted for 2nd vac so I don't think they will take very long time now.


----------



## micksarima

Me too claimed 10 pts.but its too much patience testing...no verification till now..


----------



## nickchamp

*90 NSW - VISA Application lodging- Invitation approved - Points clarification require*

Hi Expats/Seniors/Experienced People,
This is regarding my application, I am about to lodge the visa application. Clarification required is regarding the experience dates. Please do respond. i try to be as short as possible.
ACS received mentioning : After October 2012 ACS experience will be counted.
EOI Submitted : 11/11/2015 Points : 55 + 5(experience) + 5 (SS) with following experience :

Experience 1 : Ernst and Young - Start date : 01/oct/2012 end date : 08/aug/2014. -
Experience 2 : Package solution consultant - IBM - Start date : 26 aug 2014 and End date mentioned : 01/Nov/2015 (here time gap is of 17 days)
Added 5 points for experience with 3 years experience. (3 years, 1 month and 11 days)

Received an invitation on 15 April 2016 for the same. Fees submitted.

On 01 may 2016 : Clarified with NSW industry gov regarding the situation - they suggested to write the correct dates in EOI.

Added dates : 01/Nov/2015 for Experience 1
Removed the end date of Experience 2 to blank as was still working for the same company.

Experience becomes - 2 years +11 Months + 24 days. (As there is a gap in between the job switch of 18 days) + 6 months till May 2016

On 4 May 2016, NSW approved the nomination.
Clarification with this situation required is , Should i lodge the visa application for 190 NSW or should i apply the new EOI.

Please reply for the clarification, will appreciate the same.

Thanks and regards
Nikhil (+447440453793)
Code : ICT Biz analyst (261111), PTE : 71,80,75,79, EOI submitted : 11 Nov 2015, Invitation received : 15 Apr 2016, Invitation accepted : 02 May 2016.


----------



## Kamal1811

Hi expats

Got a direct grant just before last week.
Was out on holiday; hence couldn't update u guys.

Good luck to all those who are waiting !!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Kamal1811 said:


> Hi expats
> 
> Got a direct grant just before last week.
> Was out on holiday; hence couldn't update u guys.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting !!!


Congratulations Kamal


----------



## Ashish_2574

Kamal1811 said:


> Hi expats
> 
> Got a direct grant just before last week.
> Was out on holiday; hence couldn't update u guys.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting !!!


Congrats Kamal!!!


----------



## cd93419

If anyone has immiTracker access than share the analysis for visa grant timeline of 10 or 15 points claimed for work experience applicant.

This will give us the more clarity.



micksarima said:


> Me too claimed 10 pts.but its too much patience testing...no verification till now..


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> If anyone has immiTracker access than share the analysis for visa grant timeline of 10 or 15 points claimed for work experience applicant.
> 
> This will give us the more clarity.


Hi cd3419,


I have checked. Dont worry. There are many people who got gra within time frame, in our case there must be some backlog . That's why they are taking so much time. It's been quite long since we applied for visa and I have been contacted by Co for two times, it means varification for all document might have been completed. Think positive now it's our time to get grant. They have taken too long to process now it's on its way.


----------



## elite.shweta

Can someone give me DIBP contact number


----------



## vrkravi

*Routine Process*

Hi All,

I have called up dbip today to get the status of my 190 appl and got the same usual answer, (under routine process), its more 100+days after visa lodgement and more than 66+days after CO contact and 60 days after all docs uploaded, still under routine process.

Can anyone please advise, how long does this routine process takes.

Thanks
RK :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sal76

vrkravi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have called up dbip today to get the status of my 190 appl and got the same usual answer, (under routine process), its more 100+days after visa lodgement and more than 66+days after CO contact and 60 days after all docs uploaded, still under routine process.
> 
> Can anyone please advise, how long does this routine process takes.
> 
> Thanks
> RK :fingerscrossed:


On the same boat as you are Co contacted 11 DEC 15 provided all the docs 28 Dec15 still no news


----------



## cd93419

Hi All,

Seriously this is a concerned matter for people who are long waiting as Dec. Guys are struggling to get status.

If they are prejudice about offshore experienced vs onshore English scorer than why should they invite us?

It's mockery of talented people like us who are well settled



Sal76 said:


> vrkravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have called up dbip today to get the status of my 190 appl and got the same usual answer, (under routine process), its more 100+days after visa lodgement and more than 66+days after CO contact and 60 days after all docs uploaded, still under routine process.
> 
> Can anyone please advise, how long does this routine process takes.
> 
> Thanks
> RK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the same boat as you are Co contacted 11 DEC 15 provided all the docs 28 Dec15 still no news
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Any grants today ? (


----------



## danielm

vrkravi said:


> Hi All, I have called up dbip today to get the status of my 190 appl and got the same usual answer, (under routine process), its more 100+days after visa lodgement and more than 66+days after CO contact and 60 days after all docs uploaded, still under routine process. Can anyone please advise, how long does this routine process takes. Thanks RK :fingerscrossed:



Same issue for me . I have got same reply from them .


----------



## jaymin

Dear all,

Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.

I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.


----------



## Attentionseeker

cd93419 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seriously this is a concerned matter for people who are long waiting as Dec. Guys are struggling to get status.
> 
> If they are prejudice about offshore experienced vs onshore English scorer than why should they invite us?
> 
> It's mockery of talented people like us who are well settled


Sorry but I don't think It's a mockery. They have to verify the experience as people have claimed points for fake experience in past. As far as onshore candidates are concerned, you are forgetting one thing that onshore candidates had to wait for months when they were granted visa the first time. I personally had to wait for 45 days to get my student visa. In some cases, they even interview applicants. The reason why they get visa faster than offshore candidates is because they've been screened once already. If I was an offshore applicant, I wouldn't expect to get grant in 1 month time.


----------



## Attentionseeker

jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.


Congrats. Glad the wait is over for you.


----------



## Sal76

Hi all
I have just spoken to my agent, and was told quota for 190 visa subclass has reached its quota grant my come in July 2016. Please share some light on this

My time line is
Visa lodged 19 Nov15
CO assigned 11Dec15
Provided all docs 28Dec15
Grant....


----------



## danielm

Hi jay ,

Congrats for your grant and all the best for your future .My application was lodged on 25th Jan 2016 and Co officer contact on 3rd March requested documents which were submitted on 15th March . Since after the status changed to assessment in progress and no reply from immigration . When I was called last week they were mentioned application is under routine process. May I know what does it mean ? Please share your time line and it is useful for me to Guess .Thanks in advance .


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> Sorry but I don't think It's a mockery. They have to verify the experience as people have claimed points for fake experience in past. As far as onshore candidates are concerned, you are forgetting one thing that onshore candidates had to wait for months when they were granted visa the first time. I personally had to wait for 45 days to get my student visa. In some cases, they even interview applicants. The reason why they get visa faster than offshore candidates is because they've been screened once already. If I was an offshore applicant, I wouldn't expect to get grant in 1 month time.


Ok so we can speculate that offshore candidates with employment points have to wait longer since their employment needs to be verified , but what about the offshore people not claiming any points for experience should their case get delayed as well? i mean if there are no experience points claimed the case of an onshore an offshore guy is frankly the same.


----------



## jaymin

danielm said:


> Hi jay ,
> 
> Congrats for your grant and all the best for your future .My application was lodged on 25th Jan 2016 and Co officer contact on 3rd March requested documents which were submitted on 15th March . Since after the status changed to assessment in progress and no reply from immigration . When I was called last week they were mentioned application is under routine process. May I know what does it mean ? Please share your time line and it is useful for me to Guess .Thanks in advance .



Don't worry, even in my case Co replied me after one and half month. Even you will get grant but u have to wait. They took 3 half month to my application.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok so we can speculate that offshore candidates with employment points have to wait longer since their employment needs to be verified , but what about the offshore people not claiming any points for experience should their case get delayed as well? i mean if there are no experience points claimed the case of an onshore an offshore guy is frankly the same.


If it's not employment verification, it'd be security clearance or something else. So you never know what's goes on the first time you apply for the visa.


----------



## danielm

Thanks for your prompt response .


----------



## cd93419

I am so happy jaymin for you. All the best.

It looks like ur gujju from ur name 




jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> I am so happy jaymin for you. All the best.
> 
> It looks like ur gujju from ur name


Yes buddy, and where r u from. And thanks a lot. Hope you will get grant soon and I m sure u will get it.


----------



## Kamal1811

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Kamal



Thanks Vikas..
By the way , when are you heading to Australia??


----------



## Kamal1811

Ashish_2574 said:


> Congrats Kamal!!!



Thanks Ashish..

Hope u get a grant mail soon too.


----------



## vikaschandra

jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.


Congratulations mate.


----------



## cd93419

M frm ahd. What abt u?



jaymin said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy jaymin for you. All the best.
> 
> It looks like ur gujju from ur name
> 
> 
> 
> Yes buddy, and where r u from. And thanks a lot. Hope you will get grant soon and I m sure u will get it.
Click to expand...


----------



## vrkravi

jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.



Congratulations Jaymin


----------



## choudharykrishna

jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.



Congratulations and all the best


----------



## sakshi123

Hi All,

I lodged my visa subclass 190 application on 1st March.

I received a mail from case officer on 30th March requesting more information.

I uploaded the requested information within hours but the mail said that they would begin processing only after 28 days (time given to provide requested information).

It has been more than 28 days now and I still haven't heard back from them.

Can anyone advice on this? Should I email the department?


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> M frm ahd. What abt u?


I am also from ahd


----------



## jaymin

vrkravi said:


> Congratulations Jaymin


Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## jaymin

choudharykrishna said:


> Congratulations and all the best


Thank you.


----------



## s.m

*The waiting game is on !!*

Dear All, 

I'm a secret follower of the discussions here . Finally thought of coming to the fore and sharing my concerns too 

Lodged VISA on 29th Feb under 'Other' Occupation, from offshore. Claimed 5 points for experience.

CO from Brisbane contacted on 19th Mar and asked for form 80 and employment evidence from a past employer (for just 1 month of consideration out of an overall 1.5 years with that employer. Vetassess struck off the balance experience in the same role and profile in the same organization).

Submitted requisite details on 21st March . 

Now the waiting game is on.. Heartened to see Jaymin and few others getting grants after CO contact, though after the long killing wait. 

Otherwise , for several weeks now, all cases seemed to be either Onshore or Direct Grants. 

Have written to GSM Brisbane twice over this period to seek status of application, but No response. Incidentally my form 80 has multiple line entries on addresses and international travel (from few days to less than 60 days over different trips).

Does frequent overseas travel affect the prospects? Or is it just backlog that's causing the delay?


----------



## s.m

jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.




Congrats Jaymin... 

Your anxiety over the past few posts was truly reflective of the anxiety of so many of us waiting without any news from the COs. 

Heartened to see that things are moving :fingerscrossed:


----------



## choudharykrishna

jaymin said:


> Thank you.


I had got employment verification call on 3rd May'16. Any idea how soon I will receive a grant...


----------



## choudharykrishna

Kamal1811 said:


> Hi expats
> 
> Got a direct grant just before last week.
> Was out on holiday; hence couldn't update u guys.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting !!!


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## andreyx108b

sakshi123 said:


> Hi All, I lodged my visa subclass 190 application on 1st March. I received a mail from case officer on 30th March requesting more information. I uploaded the requested information within hours but the mail said that they would begin processing only after 28 days (time given to provide requested information). It has been more than 28 days now and I still haven't heard back from them. Can anyone advice on this? Should I email the department?


On average it takes 60-70 days to hear back.


----------



## choudharykrishna

sakshi123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa subclass 190 application on 1st March.
> 
> I received a mail from case officer on 30th March requesting more information.
> 
> I uploaded the requested information within hours but the mail said that they would begin processing only after 28 days (time given to provide requested information).
> 
> It has been more than 28 days now and I still haven't heard back from them.
> 
> Can anyone advice on this? Should I email the department?


No need to email . Just keep waiting and waiting like other members on the Forum.Even if you send a mail you will not receive any response


----------



## jaymin

choudharykrishna said:


> I had got employment verification call on 3rd May'16. Any idea how soon I will receive a grant...


Now it's on the way. Dont worry. I am sure u will here something good very soon.


----------



## choudharykrishna

jaymin said:


> Now it's on the way. Dont worry. I am sure u will here something good very soon.


thank you very much


----------



## jaymin

s.m said:


> Congrats Jaymin...
> 
> Your anxiety over the past few posts was truly reflective of the anxiety of so many of us waiting without any news from the COs.
> 
> Heartened to see that things are moving :fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot.


----------



## abhipunjabi

choudharykrishna said:


> I had got employment verification call on 3rd May'16. Any idea how soon I will receive a grant...


Hi Krishna,

You should get the mail anytime from now to within a months time. All the best.
What all did they ask you during verification and from which number you got the call?

Regards.


----------



## 65Points!

cd93419 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seriously this is a concerned matter for people who are long waiting as Dec. Guys are struggling to get status.
> 
> If they are prejudice about offshore experienced vs onshore English scorer than why should they invite us?
> 
> It's mockery of talented people like us who are well settled


Things are not as easy as getting someone with experience, the whole idea is to get in the "right people". They look for red flags in an application and dig into them, and till the time the DIBP has not fully satisfied itself, that nothing more is suspicious, grants do not happen.

If you have a clean slate, nothing is stopping you from coming to Australia as a PR, just a matter of time, than anything else. Cheer up!


----------



## 65Points!

@jaymin many congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Seems like a quiet day in terms of grants.


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seriously this is a concerned matter for people who are long waiting as Dec. Guys are struggling to get status.
> 
> If they are prejudice about offshore experienced vs onshore English scorer than why should they invite us?
> 
> It's mockery of talented people like us who are well settled



Hey cd 3419.

Don't be so frustrated, I know you have lodged your application just around the date which I had lodged. It just matter of time . Don't take any wrong step step frustration. Now I am sure you will get your grant soon.


----------



## jaymin

65Points! said:


> @jaymin many congratulations and all the best!


Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## kevin_acct

I submitted my application on 28th Jan. I will complete my 100 days tomorrow. Its been 44 days since my employment verification got done from my employer. 

I dont know what is keeping them to issue me a grant. Seriously it seems like I am never gonna get a grant. 

By the way Congrats Jaymin. All the best for your future. Good luck.


----------



## AA007

Congrats jaymin and kamal


----------



## jaymin

kevin_acct said:


> I submitted my application on 28th Jan. I will complete my 100 days tomorrow. Its been 44 days since my employment verification got done from my employer.
> 
> I dont know what is keeping them to issue me a grant. Seriously it seems like I am never gonna get a grant.
> 
> By the way Congrats Jaymin. All the best for your future. Good luck.



Thanks for your best wishes. I am sure your grant is on the way.


----------



## jaymin

AA007 said:


> Congrats jaymin and kamal


Thank you very much buddy.


----------



## masimshehzad

*Please advise time frame*

Please provide some reasonable guess.

I am submitted my EOI for NSW today. I have 55 points + 5(by state, if they invite).

How long on average should I wait?

1. Just a guess for average time?

2. How much chances are there that I will get invite or not invited?


----------



## choudharykrishna

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Krishna,
> 
> You should get the mail anytime from now to within a months time. All the best.
> What all did they ask you during verification and from which number you got the call?
> 
> Regards.


Thank you very much for yor good wishes.
I got a call from AHC New Delhi, number is mentioned on the AHC site. They called me from the same number:+91 1141399900. Questions were asked line-Positions held in the companies, joining date and last working dates, main focus on roles and responsibilities at a higher level not in details.


----------



## s.m

Can anyone share the text of the Golden email ? 

How does it look like and what all does it contain?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

masimshehzad said:


> Please provide some reasonable guess.
> 
> I am submitted my EOI for NSW today. I have 55 points + 5(by state, if they invite).
> 
> How long on average should I wait?
> 
> 1. Just a guess for average time?
> 
> 2. How much chances are there that I will get invite or not invited?


Depends on your profession,


----------



## masimshehzad

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Depends on your profession,



Thanks for the reply.
My profession is 233513(production or plant engineer)
Can any one please advise?


----------



## dave85

masimshehzad said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My profession is 233513(production or plant engineer)
> Can any one please advise?


There are a few 233xxx people that have been waiting for at least 6 months - Read through the forum threads and you can get a general idea of the waiting time.


----------



## masimshehzad

*Help in Point calculations*

I have 7.5,7,6.5,6(combined 7) in general test. 6 years of experience (only 4.5 years is counted as EA ignored 1.5 years) so my calculated points were 50. But when I lodged EOI for 190, at last page, I found 55 points calculated by the system.I understand this is excluding state points. 

This should be 50. Can anyone please help me calculate 

A. Is this 55 points shown by website at last page when you submit EOI is excluding state points?

B. Am I wrong in my calcualtion? May be I have 55 points with 4.5 years of experience? My age is 30 years and one month


----------



## Attentionseeker

masimshehzad said:


> I have 7.5,7,6.5,6(combined 7) in general test. 6 years of experience (only 4.5 years is counted as EA ignored 1.5 years) so my calculated points were 50. But when I lodged EOI for 190, at last page, I found 55 points calculated by the system.I understand this is excluding state points.
> 
> This should be 50. Can anyone please help me calculate
> 
> A. Is this 55 points shown by website at last page when you submit EOI is excluding state points?
> 
> B. Am I wrong in my calcualtion? May be I have 55 points with 4.5 years of experience? My age is 30 years and one month


You can actually see the points breakdown if you've submitted your EOI. If you've selected state sponsorship then it will include 5 points for 190 visa.


----------



## rehan53000

I have lodge 190 visa on 19 march. i got contacted by CO for wife functional english language certificate and my job financial proofs. i have claimed 10 points for my work experience working as an IT manager in a software house for the past 2 and a half years. 
now the problem is I have all the documents available for the current job but previous job i worked as an IT oFFICER IN A SOFTWARE HOUSE for 4 years CLOSED 2 years ago so i wont be able to get any salary slips or anything from them .all i have is the experience letter which i got 2 years back from them at that time. 
can any one help what shud i do ? Will the documentation for the current job will be enough ?


----------



## deepak251513

jay83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the blessings of the almighty i recieved the golden email today morning 6:45 AM IST .Cant express the feelings iam going thru ryt now.I started the entire process in sep 2013.Its been 2 yrs and 8 months of journey.
> 
> 
> Age 32-30points
> Work exp-11 years-no points
> Edu-15 points
> English-20
> NSW-5
> Total -70 points with state nomination
> ANZSCO 225412 Sales rep pharmaceuticals
> 190( NSW)
> IELTS- Dec2013 overall 7
> VETASSESS Assessment applied in Oct 2013,
> RESULT-Feb 2014 positive but no points rewarded
> PTE -Sep 2015- overall 80,20 points
> EOI 19th Sep 2015
> Invitation from NSW 15Th Jan 2016
> Applied for state nomination and fees paid-21st Jan 2016
> state nomination recieved 29th Jan 2016
> Visa lodged,docu uploaded-26th Feb 2016
> PCC for spouse & self -2nd Feb 2016
> PTE for spouse-11th mar 2016
> Medicals for spouse,self& kid- 12th Mar 2016
> 
> CO Contact 21st March 2016-requested for PCC & my PTE score(My migration agent forgot to upload our PCC & My PTE scroe.so delay of 43 more days.i was expecting a direct grant,but no issues.)
> 
> 
> 
> wait................wait.........................wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more  :boxing:
> 
> 
> 
> wait .......................wait .......................wait
> 
> 
> Finally today morning my prayers were answered.
> 
> IED 14th Mar 2017...seeking almighty's blessing and fellow forum members wishes.:second:lane:


*Congratulationsssssss........ bro. all the best... * _one more thing, i have sent you a message here, please check your inbox and reply_


----------



## JayBees

gaudit24 said:


> Hey seniors,
> 
> Greetings !!!
> 
> While i am still waiting to receive a direct grant or hear from the CO on my application as its already 96 days over from the day visa was lodged.
> 
> I wanted to have some details on the following:
> 1. As july is approaching, 2 months from now when the new list will be out and also the available visa for the year under each anzco code for 189, will all these pending visa application before july be processed and answered?
> 2. Secondly, suppose a decision has not yet made till july for this application. Can some re-apply for a visa under 189? Or will have to first wait for the outcome of this visa?
> 
> I just want to know so that i get my thoughts trained to wait for another 60 days at max to hear something on my visa application or think for an option to apply under 189 category and get surety of a response by September.
> 
> Just a food for thought question.
> 
> Also, someone here earlier mentioned that if the visas for a particular category are over, surely the process would slow down as i am also under 2212 category. However, i believe that soon a delay mail should come as last year and they would give visa grant in July. That's my opinion.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello G,

Any update on your status? I saw a post in another thread where someone got a direct grant after 100 days. So don't worry, hope n pray you will get it pretty soon.

For me, it's been 105 days since application and 22 days since verification. Considering their backlog, hope to get a reply from them within 28-40 days of verification. So decided not to bother them with call/mail till then.

And yeah, delay mail will be painful even it's almost July! :|

Congrats to everyone who got their grants and best of luck to the rest.

Cheers


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Any grant today .
Im onshore. No exp poilts. Applied on 7th April. 
I wish i get grant tomorrow.


----------



## deepak251513

ravikumk said:


> Hi a quick one....I got grant yesterday and there is one column where it says below....what does this mean?
> About your visa
> You have been granted a permanent visa which allows you to remain in Australia indefinitely.
> This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22
> March 2021. If you wish to travel to Australia after this expiry date, you will need to apply
> for, and be granted a Resident Return Visa (RRV). Further information is available on our
> website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> What does "This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22 March 2021" means? What happens after 22 March 2021


*your PR VISA is Valid till 22nd March 2021. dont confuse yourself with PR VISA vs Citizenship. both are different though you will get to use all the facilities just like and Citizen. after your stay of 2 years there on PR VISA, you become eligible to apply for Citizenship. if you dont want to loose your home country citizenship, then continue staying on PR VISA there and apply for Resident Return Visa (RRV) every 5 years, which you can say is renewal of PR VISA... i hope you are clarified bro. *_"This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22 March 2021"_means you are free to travel anywhere in australia and go out of Australia any number of times.


----------



## bocko

*forms 1221 and 80*

Hi, can someone help me on this, under which documents category should I attach form 80?
Also, I don't have an option to attach 1221 for me (I can do it for my wife), where do you attach that one? I wasn't contacted by CO yet but I'm thinking to do provide these docs anyway...
Thanks, cheers.


----------



## zhzolot

*Skilled Support*

Hi all!

I have a question about Skilled Support and if somebody ever got an e-mail from them?

I submitted my application on 04 Feb, all the docs except CV and my wife's evidence of funct. Engl. On 03 Mar I was contacted by CO asking for CV and wife's funct. Engl., replied the next day with CV and the confirmation about intend to pay 2nd VAC. Nothing from CO since then.

On 08 Apr I decided to call -- standard answer about "assessment in progress", but the next day I got an e-mail from Skilled Support. They emphasized that they are not CO (neither substitute her and if I have questions regarding my application I would have to contact CO, not them), but asked info about my PhD thesis, published papers, attended conf., etc. Per their request, the info should have been presented in the Form 1221 (the only form I have forgotten to upload, but did it for my wife and daughter). I uploaded 1221 to my immi account and replied to Skilled Support with the docs about my PhD study + 1221. Interestingly, request for 1221 appeared in my immi and remained there for about a week even though I uploaded it the next day after the request (no way to inform them about uploading, no button to press).

Several days ago I sent a request to Skilled Support if other docs are needed. They replied with one sentence meaning "no". Also, last week I sent an e-mail to my CO asking the same "polite" question about additional info that can be "eagerly" provided -- no reply.

Do you have any suggestions about Skilled Support and their functions? Do you have any experience of being contacted by them? My CO does not reply, kind of strange or normal?

P.S. My qualification was assessed by Eng. Austr. (233914), BSc and MSc were mentioned in the cert.. I did not apply for assessment of PhD from Eng. Austr., just submitted all the diplomas with my application.

Also, today I tried to reach them by phone again (it is more than 3 month since the submission). No luck. I was really persistent, spent several hours (in total, made 7 calls) waiting on the line. Very strange...


----------



## JayminPatel

jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.


congratulation .....lane:


----------



## ginugeorge

Sal76 said:


> Hi all
> I have just spoken to my agent, and was told quota for 190 visa subclass has reached its quota grant my come in July 2016. Please share some light on this
> 
> My time line is
> Visa lodged 19 Nov15
> CO assigned 11Dec15
> Provided all docs 28Dec15
> Grant....


Quota is not applicable for those who already received the invite.


----------



## ginugeorge

deepakvekaria said:


> *your PR VISA is Valid till 22nd March 2021. dont confuse yourself with PR VISA vs Citizenship. both are different though you will get to use all the facilities just like and Citizen. after your stay of 2 years there on PR VISA, you become eligible to apply for Citizenship. if you dont want to loose your home country citizenship, then continue staying on PR VISA there and apply for Resident Return Visa (RRV) every 5 years, which you can say is renewal of PR VISA... i hope you are clarified bro. *_"This visa allows you to travel to and enter Australia as many times as you want until 22 March 2021"_means you are free to travel anywhere in australia and go out of Australia any number of times.


after your stay of 2 years there on PR VISA, you become eligible to apply for Citizenship. 

The above 2 years is wrong, it is ideally 4 years with last 12 months under a PR in Australia.


----------



## Sal76

ginugeorge said:


> Quota is not applicable for those who already received the invite.


Invitation is issued by nominating state where's as visa is issued by Dibp they are different bodies


----------



## ginugeorge

Sal76 said:


> Invitation is issued by nominating state where's as visa is issued by Dibp they are different bodies



Totally agree. Both the quotas are different too, right? 190 visa is based on State quota.


----------



## tabish_mb

Hi Friends, 
Its almost two weeks since i have accepted my iniyial invitation from NSW. As far as I can see people have received their nomination within couple of weeks. Getting worried about the acceptance now. Can someone help me by telling me if its taking more longer nowadays?


Regards,


----------



## gowtham0110

*190 VISA lodged*

Hi All,

I just lodged my 190 VISA today and paid the fee. Now the real waiting game starts. Hope to receive the grant soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mkanth

*Skilled support is another team working parallel to CO*

Hi zhzolot,

It is normal, several people received these kind of requests from skilled support. Skilled support is another team working parallel and provides required information to CO.

They usually ask form 80 and 1221 forms and missing info if they already submitted. 
Appearance of form 1221 and 80 also appeared on the left side of the screen and then disappeared. If you already replied skilled support through email, that's fine-they surely have received-it seems you already got reply from them.

Coming to delay, they verify details after collection of info from us. They delay could have occurred delay in their processing or CO has been returned to look your file with skilled support processed info so far.

Same thing is happening with me, as per today's call "everything is alright with the file and co received all info but your file is with skilled support processing-so wait". It's been almost 4 months in my case, and 2 months from skilled support request and its fulfilment. In the meantime, All I got is CO's email on March 30 saying - processing at the end of the stage and will let you soon" - but it's already 1. 5 months to today 



zhzolot said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have a question about Skilled Support and if somebody ever got an e-mail from them?
> 
> I submitted my application on 04 Feb, all the docs except CV and my wife's evidence of funct. Engl. On 03 Mar I was contacted by CO asking for CV and wife's funct. Engl., replied the next day with CV and the confirmation about intend to pay 2nd VAC. Nothing from CO since then.
> 
> On 08 Apr I decided to call -- standard answer about "assessment in progress", but the next day I got an e-mail from Skilled Support. They emphasized that they are not CO (neither substitute her and if I have questions regarding my application I would have to contact CO, not them), but asked info about my PhD thesis, published papers, attended conf., etc. Per their request, the info should have been presented in the Form 1221 (the only form I have forgotten to upload, but did it for my wife and daughter). I uploaded 1221 to my immi account and replied to Skilled Support with the docs about my PhD study + 1221. Interestingly, request for 1221 appeared in my immi and remained there for about a week even though I uploaded it the next day after the request (no way to inform them about uploading, no button to press).
> 
> Several days ago I sent a request to Skilled Support if other docs are needed. They replied with one sentence meaning "no". Also, last week I sent an e-mail to my CO asking the same "polite" question about additional info that can be "eagerly" provided -- no reply.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions about Skilled Support and their functions? Do you have any experience of being contacted by them? My CO does not reply, kind of strange or normal?
> 
> P.S. My qualification was assessed by Eng. Austr. (233914), BSc and MSc were mentioned in the cert.. I did not apply for assessment of PhD from Eng. Austr., just submitted all the diplomas with my application.
> 
> Also, today I tried to reach them by phone again (it is more than 3 month since the submission). No luck. I was really persistent, spent several hours (in total, made 7 calls) waiting on the line. Very strange...


----------



## andreyx108b

Mkanth said:


> Hi zhzolot, It is normal, several people received these kind of requests from skilled support. Skilled support is another team working parallel and provides required information to CO. They usually ask form 80 and 1221 forms and missing info if they already submitted. Appearance of form 1221 and 80 also appeared on the left side of the screen and then disappeared. If you already replied skilled support through email, that's fine-they surely have received-it seems you already got reply from them. Coming to delay, they verify details after collection of info from us. They delay could have occurred delay in their processing or CO has been returned to look your file with skilled support processed info so far. Same thing is happening with me, as per today's call "everything is alright with the file and co received all info but your file is with skilled support processing-so wait". It's been almost 4 months in my case, and 2 months from skilled support request and its fulfilment. In the meantime, All I got is CO's email on March 30 saying - processing at the end of the stage and will let you soon" - but it's already 1. 5 months to today


There are a number of rumors about skill support, some say that contact from them delays the grant as its a sign of a deeper verification, so called external checks. However, i find it to be rather rumors than facts.


----------



## zhzolot

Dear andreyx108b and Mkanth,

thanks a lot for your comments. It is a kind of relief to know that some of 190 visa applicants pass (and I hope successfully) throughout the stages that are similar to mine. Of course, info about external checks doesn't sound optimistic, but is at least tolerable thanks to your support. BTW, I suppose you wouldn't advise to be over-persistent in contacting CO, Skilled Support, phoning DIBP etc. Am I right?


----------



## andreyx108b

zhzolot said:


> Dear andreyx108b and Mkanth, thanks a lot for your comments. It is a kind of relief to know that some of 190 visa applicants pass (and I hope successfully) throughout the stages that are similar to mine. Of course, info about external checks doesn't sound optimistic, but is at least tolerable thanks to your support. BTW, I suppose you wouldn't advise to be over-persistent in contacting CO, Skilled Support, phoning DIBP etc. Am I right?


I would leave DIBP do their own thing... You will get your grant soon.


----------



## andreyx108b

zhzolot said:


> Dear andreyx108b and Mkanth, thanks a lot for your comments. It is a kind of relief to know that some of 190 visa applicants pass (and I hope successfully) throughout the stages that are similar to mine. Of course, info about external checks doesn't sound optimistic, but is at least tolerable thanks to your support. BTW, I suppose you wouldn't advise to be over-persistent in contacting CO, Skilled Support, phoning DIBP etc. Am I right?


By the way today a may applicant received her grant - so hopefully you are close!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

andreyx108b said:


> zhzolot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear andreyx108b and Mkanth, thanks a lot for your comments. It is a kind of relief to know that some of 190 visa applicants pass (and I hope successfully) throughout the stages that are similar to mine. Of course, info about external checks doesn't sound optimistic, but is at least tolerable thanks to your support. BTW, I suppose you wouldn't advise to be over-persistent in contacting CO, Skilled Support, phoning DIBP etc. Am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way today a may applicant received her grant - so hopefully you are close!
Click to expand...

Are u saying someone who lodged visa in May received grant today??? Doesnt sound practical


----------



## andreyx108b

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Are u saying someone who lodged visa in May received grant today??? Doesnt sound practical


In may 2015


----------



## jaymin

JayminPatel said:


> congratulation .....lane:


Thanks


----------



## gaudit24

andreyx108b said:


> In may 2015




Hi andrey,

Can you help me share some thoughts as to what is this external checks? What exactly they would do in this. I think by this checks happening for an applicant, it would atleast take nearly a year to complete.

I too have a doubt that my case has been selected for an external check and i really don't have a patience to wait till nearly november / December to get the same assessed.

But waiting till July and then i may give up and look for something else, as the entire planning is gone for a toss now. 

Looking at my case, i may give a call by end of may, what is your suggestion?


----------



## erlisa

I'm not trying to be pessimistic here, but has there ever been a case of one not receiving a grant before?


----------



## gaudit24

Hey guys,

I got an e-mail finally which reads as under:
Thank you for your email.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe, however I assure you that we will seek to finalise your application as soon as all the relevant checks have been completed.

Kind Regards"

Can anyone please help me understand what it means and what can be the probability of receiving any update from them? What checks are they referring to that may take time to receive on case to case basis? The team is from SA.

Seniors, a ray of hope has come for me. Please someone update me as to what the above means. What is next I should expect and within what time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymin

gaudit24 said:


> Hi andrey,
> 
> Can you help me share some thoughts as to what is this external checks? What exactly they would do in this. I think by this checks happening for an applicant, it would atleast take nearly a year to complete.
> 
> I too have a doubt that my case has been selected for an external check and i really don't have a patience to wait till nearly november / December to get the same assessed.
> 
> But waiting till July and then i may give up and look for something else, as the entire planning is gone for a toss now.
> 
> Looking at my case, i may give a call by end of may, what is your suggestion?


Hi gaudit,

First at all how did you get to know that your case has gone for external checks, if it is your guess then it's wrong. By the way even I had submitted my application on 24jan just two days after your,and just yesterday I received golden email. Even I was thinking like you when they delayed my application. So don't guess anything, may be your direct grant is on the way. Hope for the best and don't be disappoint.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hey guys, I got an e-mail finally which reads as under: Thank you for your email. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia&#146;s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe, however I assure you that we will seek to finalise your application as soon as all the relevant checks have been completed. Kind Regards" Can anyone please help me understand what it means and what can be the probability of receiving any update from them? What checks are they referring to that may take time to receive on case to case basis? The team is from SA. Seniors, a ray of hope has come for me. Please someone update me as to what the above means. What is next I should expect and within what time? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate, dont worry, i am sure your grant will come within next few weeks. 

Sign of external checks is wait of over 6+ month. 

I dont know your timeline (tried to find but i cant) but it does not seem you have been waiting for 6 months. 

So dont worry


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Any grants today folks?


----------



## andreyx108b

I saw one so far, but its a bit early


----------



## Tinkerbell1

andreyx108b said:


> I saw one so far, but its a bit early


Andrey, on myimmitrakcer we see that a thread was updated this much minutes ago like visa trakcer SC 190 was updated 10 minutes ago but how do we check what was actualy updated in it?


----------



## gaudit24

andreyx108b said:


> Mate, dont worry, i am sure your grant will come within next few weeks.
> 
> Sign of external checks is wait of over 6+ month.
> 
> I dont know your timeline (tried to find but i cant) but it does not seem you have been waiting for 6 months.
> 
> So dont worry




Thanks andrey and jaymin,

I thought you could see my timeline from my signature. I had applied on 22nd january. After this mail today, does it sound like I am into external security check?

If not i would really be waiting for some more weeks. Secondly, i wanted to know. Will i have to fill any change of circumstances form for the following:

1. My wife has travelled for 1 month outside india and is back in india today. What form should i fill and notify the department because there is an additional infor to form 80 which had trips to be captured in and out of india.

From 1022 or form 929 (passport change form)?

Please share your thoughts in the same.


----------



## rehan53000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have lodge 190 visa on 19 march. i got contacted by CO for wife functional english language certificate and my job financial proofs. i have claimed 10 points for my work experience working as an IT manager in a software house for the past 2 and a half years. 
now the problem is I have all the documents available for the current job but previous job i worked as an IT oFFICER IN A SOFTWARE HOUSE for 4 years CLOSED 2 years ago so i wont be able to get any salary slips or anything from them .all i have is the experience letter which i got 2 years back from them at that time. 
can any one help what shud i do ? Will the documentation for the current job will be enough ?


----------



## s.m

*GSM Brisbane is going extremely slow!*

Hi All,
It seems that GSM Brisbane is going extremely slow.

Immi Tracker shows that they have given only 2 Grants in 190 Subclass after CO contact since Feb 2016 (from amongst the small fraction who actually registered on immitracker). Adelaide on the other hand has given several. 

Also, mostly onshore applicants are getting direct grants.

Wonder what's actually happening out there at GSM Brisbane. Any clues anyone ? 

Seniors , Plz share your thoughts.


----------



## erlisa

s.m said:


> Hi All,
> It seems that GSM Brisbane is going extremely slow.
> 
> Immi Tracker shows that they have given only 2 Grants in 190 Subclass after CO contact since Feb 2016 (from amongst the small fraction who actually registered on immitracker). Adelaide on the other hand has given several.
> 
> Also, mostly onshore applicants are getting direct grants.
> 
> Wonder what's actually happening out there at GSM Brisbane. Any clues anyone ?
> 
> Seniors , Plz share your thoughts.


We have very similar timelines. I lodged on 29th Feb. Got contacted on 21st Mar and responded on 22nd Mar. Assigned CO is GSM Brisbane.


----------



## andreyx108b

s.m said:


> Hi All, It seems that GSM Brisbane is going extremely slow. Immi Tracker shows that they have given only 2 Grants in 190 Subclass after CO contact since Feb 2016 (from amongst the small fraction who actually registered on immitracker). Adelaide on the other hand has given several. Also, mostly onshore applicants are getting direct grants. Wonder what's actually happening out there at GSM Brisbane. Any clues anyone ? Seniors , Plz share your thoughts.


Brisbane seems to be a very small team, hence small number of grants.

Immitracker has about 10% of all applicants but this number is growing..


----------



## s.m

andreyx108b said:


> Brisbane seems to be a very small team, hence small number of grants.
> 
> Immitracker has about 10% of all applicants but this number is growing..


Thanks for this info. 

This means 'luck' is not just around getting picked up timely, but also in landing in the right basket (Brisbane / Adelaide) in case of CO contact .

Has anyone tried calling GSM Brisbane? I've already mailed them twice over the last 1 month.


----------



## Crazy student

Tinkerbell1 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one so far, but its a bit early
> 
> 
> 
> Andrey, on myimmitrakcer we see that a thread was updated this much minutes ago like visa trakcer SC 190 was updated 10 minutes ago but how do we check what was actualy updated in it?
Click to expand...

Just follow the timeline of 'last updated'. Second column from left, it will show you date and time of latest update.


----------



## micksarima

Hi kevin,
My 100 days will also be over tomorrow since lodgement(28jan.)..lets hope for the best....


----------



## Kamal1811

AA007 said:


> Congrats jaymin and kamal


Thanks a lot matey AA bond..

Wish the luck is in ur side this time soon.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Kamal1811 said:


> Thanks a lot matey AA bond..
> 
> Wish the luck is in ur side this time soon.


Hi Kamal are you on or offshore applicant?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

No grant today ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> No grant today ?


Apparently seems like it, 32nd day and counting!!!!


----------



## bose39

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Apparently seems like it, 32nd day and counting!!!!


you will have it soon mate! we were waiting for 39 days


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,
GSM brisbane case officer name is Belinda.Someone else also has been contacted by the same officer..
Regards
Mick


----------



## AA007

Kamal1811 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats jaymin and kamal
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot matey AA bond..
> 
> Wish the luck is in ur side this time soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Hi All
Just a quick question...I applied for 190 in Feb 2016 and CO contacted me in March for additional documentation( Medicals). I have completed that and my immi account state" Health Clearance Provided"...
Now I have not provided form 80 and neither did the CO asked while asking for additional information so should I still add form 80 to my immi account or its fine...waiting for more then a month now!!!
Any help will be highly appreciated!!


----------



## Beta2012

Hello guys
I want to ask is there a difference between integrity checks for overseas applicants and external checks, and what is the time frame of each of them?
That is because I called DIBP one month ago and they told me that there is integrity check on my application, However I called them two weeks ago and they told me that my application is processing and they did not mention integrity check , when I ask them about it they replied that all that is appearing to them is that my applicaton is processing!!!!

Visa 190 applied : 20th January
CO contacted for documents : 15 February (document provided on 16 February)
Since then waiting!!!!


----------



## varununi7

Hello everyone,

My agent happens to tell me that SS for Victoria (190) hasn't been rolling since September last year. Any one over here has an idea when it will begin? Any website that tell us when it is open?

Any indicators would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## funnybond4u

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My agent happens to tell me that SS for Victoria (190) hasn't been rolling since September last year. Any one over here has an idea when it will begin? Any website that tell us when it is open?
> 
> Any indicators would be greatly appreciated.


I got my Victoria invite in March 2016.


----------



## varununi7

Actually I am trying for ICT Business Analyst. What he said was the state is not issuing invites to ICT BA profiles.



funnybond4u said:


> I got my Victoria invite in March 2016.


----------



## nagpad

Hi Guys,

any of you got the Invitation from the VIC state sponsorship recently, what is the time lines. I have applied for streamline process on April 23, 2016. Still i have not received, just getting curious if others have faced similar delays.


----------



## samuelokwu

Hey guys, I received four golden emails today . I and my family got our grants.
Praise God.
This forum is so very informative.
May you all get your grants soonest. Amen.


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Congrats!!! 
I am also in Accountant General NSW sponsored but waiting since 25th March when I submitted medicals!!!

Can you please tell me, how do you know if your medicals are referred and after how long?

Good luck


----------



## samuelokwu

aspiring_aussie said:


> Congrats!!!
> I am also in Accountant General NSW sponsored but waiting since 25th March when I submitted medicals!!!
> 
> Can you please tell me, how do you know if your medicals are referred and after how long?
> 
> Good luck


 The doctor told me that if u don't hear from them in 5 days it means all is well. If u hear from them then all is not.


----------



## AA007

samuelokwu said:


> Hey guys, I received four golden emails today . I and my family got our grants.
> Praise God.
> This forum is so very informative.
> May you all get your grants soonest. Amen.



Ameen

Congratulations.


----------



## jaymin

samuelokwu said:


> Hey guys, I received four golden emails today . I and my family got our grants.
> Praise God.
> This forum is so very informative.
> May you all get your grants soonest. Amen.


Congratulation


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Folks whats the subject of the grant mail that is received? And from what address does it come from?


----------



## andreyx108b

varununi7 said:


> Hello everyone, My agent happens to tell me that SS for Victoria (190) hasn't been rolling since September last year. Any one over here has an idea when it will begin? Any website that tell us when it is open? Any indicators would be greatly appreciated.


Tons of people have been invited since September.


----------



## samuelokwu

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Folks whats the subject of the grant mail that is received? And from what address does it come from?


You don't have to bother yourself with that information. Just wait and pray for your Grant. When u get it, you won't nee anyone to tell you.


----------



## samuelokwu

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Cheers Mate congratulations on ur grant, when did u lodge ur visa application?


Thanks . See my signature. The process took about 90 days.


----------



## jveer

Hello everyone , I applied for Queensland state nomination , now they are asking me to upload commitment statement and statement of service . Can anyone shed light on what to write in both these statements. Also how to tackle proof of funds part.


----------



## vikaschandra

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi All
> Just a quick question...I applied for 190 in Feb 2016 and CO contacted me in March for additional documentation( Medicals). I have completed that and my immi account state" Health Clearance Provided"...
> Now I have not provided form 80 and neither did the CO asked while asking for additional information so should I still add form 80 to my immi account or its fine...waiting for more then a month now!!!
> Any help will be highly appreciated!!


Many a times applicants have got their grants without providing form 80 but it clearly states on DIBP website that for faster visa decision it is advisable to upload them at the earliest in order to avoid second CO contact and delay in the processing.


----------



## nagpad

Hi Guys, any of you got the Invitation from the VIC state sponsorship recently, what is the time lines. I have applied for streamline process on April 23, 2016. Still i have not received, just getting curious if others have faced similar delays or if they have received the invitation how long was the waiting period?


----------



## danielm

Hi ,

My application lodged on 25th Jan and was assigned by case officer on 2nd March and submitted the requested documents on 16th March. I haven't get any reply from co while my status still.in assessment in progress. When I was called DIBP they said application is under routine process and co will request if need any further documents .Everyday disappointed after checking email.Anyone Guess what's going ? Still now no employment reference call ..Thanks in advance


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,
My 100 days are over since lodgement..hoping for the visa next week..fingers crossed....


----------



## nevergone

Hi,

I received an invitation to apply for NSW state nomination on 7th April'16. My total claimed point is 60 without SS. I applied for the nomination on 14th April by paying 300 AUD and uploaded the necessary documents.
I have been assessed as Engineering Technologist by EA on 22nd March and I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 on 23rd March. 
I need to know:

1. When should I expect to get an ITA for 190?
2. During the document upload for NSW invite I only uploaded the mandatory documents. Since I have carried out relevant employment assessment by EA and awarded 5 years job experience points. Was it necessary to upload the employer reference letter during this stage?

Thanks in advance

Arif

Age- 30 points
Education 10 points
IELTS 7 in all bands-10 points
5 years experience- 10 points
NSW invite- 5 points


----------



## ginugeorge

Looks like process for 190 is getting slower? People lodged visa on 25 April under 189 received direct grant today.


----------



## Attentionseeker

The CO allocation/direct grant time period for 189 is 15 days. Whereas CO allocation/direct grant time period for 190 is around 1 months. So do not expect a visa in 15 days if you've applied for 190. The fastest any case is processed was 21 days for 190. But that is very rare.


----------



## ginugeorge

Attentionseeker said:


> The CO allocation/direct grant time period for 189 is 15 days. Whereas CO allocation/direct grant time period for 190 is around 1 months. So do not expect a visa in 15 days if you've applied for 190. The fastest any case is processed was 21 days for 190. But that is very rare.



Group 3 is having priority over group 4 as per DIBP. Then how come 15 days/30 days lead time. And i realized the visa which is approved for 189 submitted on 25 April was onshore applicant.


----------



## Attentionseeker

ginugeorge said:


> Group 3 is having priority over group 4 as per DIBP. Then how come 15 days/30 days lead time. And i realized the visa which is approved for 189 submitted on 25 April was onshore applicant.


Not sure why they take longer for 190. But if you follow the two threads (this one and 189 one) you can easily see this trend. CO is allocated much faster for them.


----------



## chzaib

Attentionseeker said:


> Not sure why they take longer for 190. But if you follow the two threads (this one and 189 one) you can easily see this trend. CO is allocated much faster for them.




And this is mentioned on Skillselect Allocation Information "Allocations occur in accordance with the requirements of these planning levels. This means that when necessary applications in Priority Group 4 are allocated ahead of Priority Group 3."










Link: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## reachranjanb

Hello Friends,

I have a question, at what situation EOI will get locked for 189/190 visa.
I have applied for 261111-ICT BA for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points-for NSW)
I have booked my PTE exam for 13-May-2016, expecting to add 10 more points to this in each category, i.e if i score 65+ in each module in PTE, for 189 it will become 70 points and for 190 it will become 75 points.
Questions :-
If I get state invitation before 13-May 2016, for 190 visa, will I still be eligible for 189 visa?
At what time would the 190 EOI get locked- Is it the moment I receive state invitation or after I have accepted the state invitation and paid 300 AUD for NSW
Need suggestion- should I withdraw 190 for this week, so that if I get 10 more points in PTE, I can go for 189 visa with higher points (70 points) from next week?
If I receive invitation from NSW, then i will be having 2 weeks to do the payment and after that only i can receive NSW sponsorship, in that period will i be still eligible for 189, need guidance.


----------



## dheeraj81

reachranjanb said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question, at what situation EOI will get locked for 189/190 visa.
> I have applied for 261111-ICT BA for 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points-for NSW)
> I have booked my PTE exam for 13-May-2016, expecting to add 10 more points to this in each category, i.e if i score 65+ in each module in PTE, for 189 it will become 70 points and for 190 it will become 75 points.
> Questions :-
> If I get state invitation before 13-May 2016, for 190 visa, will I still be eligible for 189 visa?
> At what time would the 190 EOI get locked- Is it the moment I receive state invitation or after I have accepted the state invitation and paid 300 AUD for NSW
> Need suggestion- should I withdraw 190 for this week, so that if I get 10 more points in PTE, I can go for 189 visa with higher points (70 points) from next week?
> If I receive invitation from NSW, then i will be having 2 weeks to do the payment and after that only i can receive NSW sponsorship, in that period will i be still eligible for 189, need guidance.


1) If you have different EOI application for 189 and 190 then you need not to worry.
2) If you have one EOI for both 190 and 189. EOI gets locked when you receive Nomination approval from NSW which come after you have filed NSW invite and payed $300.


----------



## dheeraj81

Friends, 
While filing visa i came across this question.. i am confused with third question... my wife also has legal access to my child.. so should i write yes and provide my wife details here...


----------



## reachranjanb

dheeraj81 said:


> 1) If you have different EOI application for 189 and 190 then you need not to worry.
> 2) If you have one EOI for both 190 and 189. EOI gets locked when you receive Nomination approval from NSW which come after you have filed NSW invite and payed $300.


Thank you so much.


----------



## vikaschandra

dheeraj81 said:


> View attachment 63706
> 
> 
> Friends,
> While filing visa i came across this question.. i am confused with third question... my wife also has legal access to my child.. so should i write yes and provide my wife details here...


Since you are the primary applicant and she is also travelling with you this answers are fine.


----------



## OCP

Jamaloo said:


> can any one tell me what is the timeline for invitaion after EOI submission for 60 pointers in NSW ??????visa 190



probably 4 to 6 months for 65 pointers. 

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Subclass 189 Visa | ICT Business Analyst - 261111 | 26 Feb 2016 - ACS Applied | 04 Apr 2016 - RPL +ve | IELTS 30 Apr 2016 - result awaited :fingerscrossed: |


----------



## vikaschandra

nagpad said:


> Hi Guys, any of you got the Invitation from the VIC state sponsorship recently, what is the time lines. I have applied for streamline process on April 23, 2016. Still i have not received, just getting curious if others have faced similar delays or if they have received the invitation how long was the waiting period?


Lately have not seen any invitation coming from VIC. Not sure if they are sending it. Check it on myimmitracker


----------



## dipar

dipar said:


> All forum members and seniors
> 
> I have a very adverse situation to share with you guys and seeking urgent help.
> Yesterday my company HR called me and informed that they have received a reference letter from the Australian High commission for my ref check with a letter attached on the company’s letter head and which is also notarised. Now the problem is that I have not provided any letter to my agent who is MARA certified, on a letter head. The letter given to the agent was on a plain paper signed by my former reporting officer.
> 
> I have the entire mail trail sent to the agent in which the plain paper reference letter has been attached. Since all the papers are uploaded from the agent, it is very clear that he has forged my document and uploaded it for the reason best known to him.
> The worst has to me by losing my current job in the name of misusing the company’s letter head. I have nowhere to go as my company may have also given a negative feedback to the Australian authorities and I have lost my Indian job as well.
> 
> I have seen people on the forum getting excellent way out in worst situations as well. Plzzzzz help me and advise me the best solution.
> 
> An earliest response will be a safe saving drug to me.


Dear All,

Further to my last post, I am giving more details about my case. 

I started my visa application with a MARA registered agent in India in January and gave him copies of almost all the supporting documents including education, ITR, employment, personal by hand during our first meeting. He was a trusted agent since he helped my brother for his PR.

During the first meet only I gave him his first instalment of fee.
After that he told me to proceed with IELTS for my VETASSESS assessment and also provide my current employment detailed reference letter. I checked with my HR if they can provide me the same but they asked me to get in touch with my current reporting officer first. This made me little concerned as I never wanted to disclose this so early, as this may put my job and performance review in danger. I took a reference letter on a plain paper sheet and got it signed by my ex boss who is no longer working with the company. It was clearly stated that it is a reference letter.

My file proceeded and I got my assessment positive and then I filed my PR in December last year. On April 18th my HR informed me that they have received a query from DIBP about my reference letter which was printed on the company’s letterhead. I was terminated from my job on the ground of misusing the company’s property. It is clear that the agent forged the letter from my other documents like appointment letter etc which had company’s logo. I have filed a complaint to MARA and also tried to remove him from my application by filling out few forms.

Now I need help as my only evidence that I have provided the letter on a plain paper is my mail communication to his office staff in which I had attached that letter and stated that this is from my ex boss.

I have lost my job, my application is in limbo, my earning is gone, and my heavy investment may get wasted which I paid to agent and DIBP. 

My only hope is that the agent was MARA registered but not sure if my evidence is strong enough to prove him guilty and if he is found guilty whether DIBP will still consider my application. How much time MARA will take to process my complaint? 

Please give your valuable inputs. 

Thanks


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

I am onshore applicant. I have provided all doca of my partner . eg? study+form 1221+form 80?polio?police ckeck relationship evidance includes wedding pics ? merrage certification and bank letter.
Any other doc i need to get direct grant ?
Any idea ?


----------



## andreyx108b

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I am onshore applicant. I have provided all doca of my partner . eg? study+form 1221+form 80?polio?police ckeck relationship evidance includes wedding pics ? merrage certification and bank letter. Any other doc i need to get direct grant ? Any idea ?


Employment? Education? English?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Education wrote a letter about her English competency which is acceptable. She is neither claiming any points from employment nor have done any.
any other doc ?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

andreyx108b said:


> Employment? Education? English?


Education wrote a letter about her English competency which is acceptable. She is neither claiming any points from employment nor have done any.
any other doc ?


----------



## andreyx108b

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Education wrote a letter about her English competency which is acceptable. She is neither claiming any points from employment nor have done any. any other doc ?


Oh, i see... 

Cv? Even if she doesn't claim points, it may be asked.


----------



## Ashish_2574

vikaschandra said:


> Since you are the primary applicant and she is also travelling with you this answers are fine.


Vikas, I did select yes to third question "does anyone else have legal guardianship rights" and provided my wife's details in it. I have mentioned in text as "My wife and mother of child who is also applicant of visa"

Will this be problem?


----------



## ginugeorge

Any grants today?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

ginugeorge said:


> Any grants today?


Not yet. 
I am onshore applicant. 
Applied on 7th april.


----------



## danielm

Off shore -applied Jan 25, 2016 ... Waiting


----------



## vikaschandra

Ashish_2574 said:


> Vikas, I did select yes to third question "does anyone else have legal guardianship rights" and provided my wife's details in it. I have mentioned in text as "My wife and mother of child who is also applicant of visa"
> 
> Will this be problem?


It Should not make difference until and unless you are your wife are not seperated. These questions confuse the applicant but DIBP officials would understand as the application includes spouse and kids


----------



## S_Stanley

vikaschandra said:


> It Should not make difference until and unless you are your wife are not seperated. These questions confuse the applicant but DIBP officials would understand as the application includes spouse and kids


my guess is it means if anyone else other than parents (grand parents, uncles/ aunts etc) have any legal rights on the child.


----------



## vikaschandra

S_Stanley said:


> my guess is it means if anyone else other than parents (grand parents, uncles/ aunts etc) have any legal rights on the child.


Yes you are right. Also in the event when the partners are separated and the applicant wants to add the child to the visa application needs to confirm if he/she is the legal custodian


----------



## Tinkerbell1

35 days and counting..!!


----------



## Jack21

Anyone got NSW approval today? Plz update


----------



## Ash1234

Hi guys, i m new to this . I applied 190 visa on 13 jan .co asked me for further document on 9 feb . I completed the request in feb 24 but after that there is not any thing i hear from co ? Brisbane team ?? I dont know what is happening ? Can anyone suggest pls ?


----------



## micksarima

Offshore.applied on 28th jan.2016...Case officer assigned in march....now .waiting......


----------



## laljeemeh

Ash1234 said:


> Hi guys, i m new to this . I applied 190 visa on 13 jan .co asked me for further document on 9 feb . I completed the request in feb 24 but after that there is not any thing i hear from co ? Brisbane team ?? I dont know what is happening ? Can anyone suggest pls ?


Hi Ash1234,

You are bit senior in terms of visa lodge and CO Contact.Not quite sure what the Brisbane team is up-to,just 7 weeks left for the financial year to close..Bit worried...


Code : 261313
Currently at : Onshore(Melbourne)
Points Claimed : 65(Age :30 + Degree :15 + Employment :15 (Offshore 10, Onshore 5) Points + Vic Sponsorship :5)
State sponsorship : 07-Dec-2015
Skills assessment ACS : 28-Jan-2016
Visa Invite : 01-Feb-2016
Visa Application :08-Feb-2016
CO contact(Brisbane) : 03-Mar-2016 (Medicals,Spouse Form 80,Emp Financial Proof) 
Docs Submitted On : 25-Mar-2016
Grant: ::confused2:


----------



## vikaschandra

Ash1234 said:


> Hi guys, i m new to this . I applied 190 visa on 13 jan .co asked me for further document on 9 feb . I completed the request in feb 24 but after that there is not any thing i hear from co ? Brisbane team ?? I dont know what is happening ? Can anyone suggest pls ?


These days the grants are less. Possibly because the year end is closing in can't say for sure though on the exact reason


----------



## Krithika Raj

*Visa Granted*

Hi Friends,

I have applied on 19th Mar 2016 as Analyst Programmer. I have for my PR granted today.
Thank you so much for your help!!!

I am really happy!!!


----------



## Ashish_2574

Krithika Raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied on 19th Mar 2016 as Analyst Programmer. I have for my PR granted today.
> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> I am really happy!!!


That's great news Krithika!!! Congratulations! Was it direct grant or you had any CO contact in between?


----------



## cd93419

Hi Krithika

Congrats. What's ur exp point and r u at onshore location?

I m also in same category and applied on 21 Jan and awaiting since a long time.




Krithika Raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied on 19th Mar 2016 as Analyst Programmer. I have for my PR granted today.
> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> I am really happy!!!


----------



## vrkravi

congratulations Krithika,
how many points you claimed for your experience and i hope you have applied from onshore



jaymin said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just now I have received 190 grant. I would like to thank all of you for best wishes and help. Special thank to andreyx and cd3419. Hope you all will get grant soon.
> 
> I had submitted my application on 24 Jan 2016.





Krithika Raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied on 19th Mar 2016 as Analyst Programmer. I have for my PR granted today.
> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> I am really happy!!!


----------



## Krithika Raj

When I applied I was in Australia doing my MBA program. I moved to UAE on May 1st. 

I have got 5 points for my work experience(India Experience). It was a direct grant, no CO contact.


----------



## jaymin

Krithika Raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied on 19th Mar 2016 as Analyst Programmer. I have for my PR granted today.
> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> I am really happy!!!



Congratulation


----------



## alexdegzy

Krithika Raj said:


> When I applied I was in Australia doing my MBA program. I moved to UAE on May 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got 5 points for my work experience(India Experience). It was a direct grant, no CO contact.




Congrats .


----------



## dipar

*urgent help*

Dear All,

Further to my last post, I am giving more details about my case. 

I started my visa application with a MARA registered agent in India in January and gave him copies of almost all the supporting documents including education, ITR, employment, personal by hand during our first meeting. He was a trusted agent since he helped my brother for his PR.

During the first meet only I gave him his first instalment of fee.
After that he told me to proceed with IELTS for my VETASSESS assessment and also provide my current employment detailed reference letter. I checked with my HR if they can provide me the same but they asked me to get in touch with my current reporting officer first. This made me little concerned as I never wanted to disclose this so early, as this may put my job and performance review in danger. I took a reference letter on a plain paper sheet and got it signed by my ex boss who is no longer working with the company. It was clearly stated that it is a reference letter.

My file proceeded and I got my assessment positive and then I filed my PR in December last year. On April 18th my HR informed me that they have received a query from DIBP about my reference letter which was printed on the company’s letterhead. I was terminated from my job on the ground of misusing the company’s property. It is clear that the agent forged the letter from my other documents like appointment letter etc which had company’s logo. I have filed a complaint to MARA and also tried to remove him from my application by filling out few forms.

Now I need help as my only evidence that I have provided the letter on a plain paper is my mail communication to his office staff in which I had attached that letter and stated that this is from my ex boss.

I have lost my job, my application is in limbo, my earning is gone, and my heavy investment may get wasted which I paid to agent and DIBP. 

My only hope is that the agent was MARA registered but not sure if my evidence is strong enough to prove him guilty and if he is found guilty whether DIBP will still consider my application. How much time MARA will take to process my complaint? 

Please give your valuable inputs. 

Thanks


----------



## manc0108

Congratulations Krithika!



Krithika Raj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have applied on 19th Mar 2016 as Analyst Programmer. I have for my PR granted today.
> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> I am really happy!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Krithika Raj said:


> Hi Friends, I have applied on 19th Mar 2016 as Analyst Programmer. I have for my PR granted today. Thank you so much for your help!!! I am really happy!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## micksarima

Congrats krithika .....


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Not many grants today then !


----------



## sekarhttp

*Raja*

Today there are two grants (one is for krithi and another one for swagato) for 190 as per immitracker both of them claimed overseas experience of five points, now COs are concentrating on applicants who are claimed for overseas experience I guess


----------



## S_Stanley

dipar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Further to my last post, I am giving more details about my case.
> 
> I started my visa application with a MARA registered agent in India in January and gave him copies of almost all the supporting documents including education, ITR, employment, personal by hand during our first meeting. He was a trusted agent since he helped my brother for his PR.
> 
> During the first meet only I gave him his first instalment of fee.
> After that he told me to proceed with IELTS for my VETASSESS assessment and also provide my current employment detailed reference letter. I checked with my HR if they can provide me the same but they asked me to get in touch with my current reporting officer first. This made me little concerned as I never wanted to disclose this so early, as this may put my job and performance review in danger. I took a reference letter on a plain paper sheet and got it signed by my ex boss who is no longer working with the company. It was clearly stated that it is a reference letter.
> 
> My file proceeded and I got my assessment positive and then I filed my PR in December last year. On April 18th my HR informed me that they have received a query from DIBP about my reference letter which was printed on the company’s letterhead. I was terminated from my job on the ground of misusing the company’s property. It is clear that the agent forged the letter from my other documents like appointment letter etc which had company’s logo. I have filed a complaint to MARA and also tried to remove him from my application by filling out few forms.
> 
> Now I need help as my only evidence that I have provided the letter on a plain paper is my mail communication to his office staff in which I had attached that letter and stated that this is from my ex boss.
> 
> I have lost my job, my application is in limbo, my earning is gone, and my heavy investment may get wasted which I paid to agent and DIBP.
> 
> My only hope is that the agent was MARA registered but not sure if my evidence is strong enough to prove him guilty and if he is found guilty whether DIBP will still consider my application. How much time MARA will take to process my complaint?
> 
> Please give your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks


hopefully this site can help you

https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------



## Kinni23

Hello everyone, 
I am new to this forum and looking for some information on subclass 190. I am about to step in with VETASSESS.

I wonder if someone here could help me to clear my confusion about employment verification thing.

How they normally verify the employment ? Is it just a verification with authorised person mentioned on experience letters or company director or any boss ? 

Sevondly, as an evidence they need salary slips. So salery slips of last 6 months would be enough or 1st month of employment's salary slips are also mandatory ?

Thanks in advance 
Regards


----------



## danielm

Hi Guys ,

I have claimed 8 years experience for the visa 190 and submitted last 2011-15 tax documents ,and other 2 years salary documents . Now my agent asked me to get the tax documents for 2008-2010 but unfortunately am not eligible for tax during those years . In Singapore we cannot retrieve the non tax documents from tax office and to get from employer only . However , I sent email to my former employer about the assessment documents to issue for those years . In case there is no response from employer and what are the other source of document can submit ? Is it bank statement acceptable for each years 2 months?


----------



## danielm

Dear guys ,

Please assist my above query .Thanks in advance .


----------



## 80.pawan

Hi Danielm,

Have you visit IRAS office in singapore to confirm your tax document?
If your tax is deducted,IRAS should have your tax record in their data base. If tax was not deducted then IRAS cannot give anything.
In this case bank statements and salary slips should be suffice. Please give it to your agent.


----------



## vikaschandra

danielm said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have claimed 8 years experience for the visa 190 and submitted last 2011-15 tax documents ,and other 2 years salary documents . Now my agent asked me to get the tax documents for 2008-2010 but unfortunately am not eligible for tax during those years . In Singapore we cannot retrieve the non tax documents from tax office and to get from employer only . However , I sent email to my former employer about the assessment documents to issue for those years . In case there is no response from employer and what are the other source of document can submit ? Is it bank statement acceptable for each years 2 months?


yes it would be acceptable having tax document is not mandatory it is just supportive document. 

Any form of payment can be provided (tax document, pay slips, bank statements)


----------



## danielm

Thanks pawan & Vikas for the prompt response .


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel

Hello everyone, its nice to see threads like these.
I am a telecommunication engineer (Waiting the skill assessment), with 60 points. I know i qualify for 189 but I heard more points means more chances of getting selected. I am looking to lodge NSW SS. What are the chances for this occupation. Also, the financial year is closing so will the selection be high in June/July months?


----------



## cd93419

Any guess, after employment verification, how much time it will take to grant the visa?

Seniors pls suggest.


----------



## abhipunjabi

cd93419 said:


> Any guess, after employment verification, how much time it will take to grant the visa?
> 
> Seniors pls suggest.


Hi cd93419,

When was your employment verification done? And how did you get to know abtbit? Did they call you directly?

I think you should get grant within a months time.

Regards.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sudip Raj Pokhrel said:


> Hello everyone, its nice to see threads like these.
> I am a telecommunication engineer (Waiting the skill assessment), with 60 points. I know i qualify for 189 but I heard more points means more chances of getting selected. I am looking to lodge NSW SS. What are the chances for this occupation. Also, the financial year is closing so will the selection be high in June/July months?


Yes with 60 Points you qualify and as you have said the more the points the maximum the chances to get the invite early. You can try for State on the other hand if possible you can also try to get additional points with language test if you are not already claiming 20 points. 

the new ceiling will be announced in couple of months for FY 2016-17


----------



## cd93419

I got a call today and asked some docs.

Happy to hear after a long time that i will get grant. 

Let's hope for the best. Any idea what happen next ??



abhipunjabi said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any guess, after employment verification, how much time it will take to grant the visa?
> 
> Seniors pls suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd93419,
> 
> When was your employment verification done? And how did you get to know abtbit? Did they call you directly?
> 
> I think you should get grant within a months time.
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...


----------



## abhipunjabi

cd93419 said:


> I got a call today and asked some docs.
> 
> Happy to hear after a long time that i will get grant.
> 
> Let's hope for the best. Any idea what happen next ??


Asked some docs? As in they asked you to submit some more docs?

Next is your grant only I think..hopefully they should have verified other docs by now.

Regards.


----------



## cd93419

Any update after verification call guys??




vikaschandra said:


> bhavesh_gala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, congratulations,
> I just want to know what is 'verification call AHC' in your timeline, I have seen it at many places, what does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Employment veirification call made by Australian High Commission
Click to expand...


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,if that is the case that those who claimed overseas experience are been looked after then hopefully we can expect grant now or then...Is it that now the pending cases would be looked on because of end of this financial year and they have to complete this year"s load...any comments on this?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

micksarima said:


> Hi all,if that is the case that those who claimed overseas experience are been looked after then hopefully we can expect grant now or then...Is it that now the pending cases would be looked on because of end of this financial year and they have to complete this year"s load...any comments on this?


No grant today


----------



## NxtDesAus

140 days On.. No CO contact, no immi commencement email. Still status is Application Received. Called DIBP many times, but always got to hear same standard response.


----------



## ginugeorge

Do we need to click any buttons in IMMI after uploading all the docs?


----------



## cd93419

Hi friends,

After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.

I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


----------



## manc0108

Congrats cd93419!



cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


----------



## vikaschandra

ginugeorge said:


> Do we need to click any buttons in IMMI after uploading all the docs?


No. You must be seeing the staus "Application Received"


----------



## vikaschandra

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Congratulations cd3419


----------



## cd93419

Thanks vikas




vikaschandra said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations cd3419
Click to expand...


----------



## micksarima

Hi cd....19
Congrats,wish you.all the luck in life ahead..Did you claimed points for experience?


----------



## Kinni23

Hello guys 

Could anyone help me to understand if immigration department of Australia verify tax return with HMRC as well ? Or just the tax return certificates are enough? 
And they verify employment with employer only ? Nowhere else ?
Thanks


----------



## s.m

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Congrats CD93419 !!
very happy to hear for you  Good to hear things are moving !

Please share your timelines , stream that you apply for and whether your are onshore or offshore? Was your Co Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## ginugeorge

vikaschandra said:


> No. You must be seeing the staus "Application Received"


Yes. It is there! 
22 days and counting . Not sad as i can see there are many people waiting!


----------



## AA007

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Congratulations


----------



## cd93419

Yes 15 points




micksarima said:


> Hi cd....19
> Congrats,wish you.all the luck in life ahead..Did you claimed points for experience?


----------



## cd93419

EOI submission - 24-Feb-16

Nsw nomination approval - 26 Nov 15

Visa lodged - 21-Jan-16

Co contact - 21 Feb 16 asked for UK PCC

Doc uploaded 20-March 16

2nd co contact - 9-may-16

Visa grant - 10 May 16

Offshore applicants with 15 points for work exp

Ielts score - 7,7,7,6.5 = o points

Age 32








s.m said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats CD93419 !!
> very happy to hear for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear things are moving !
> 
> Please share your timelines , stream that you apply for and whether your are onshore or offshore? Was your Co Brisbane or Adelaide?
Click to expand...


----------



## vrkravi

cd93419 said:


> EOI submission - 24-Feb-16
> 
> Nsw nomination approval - 26 Nov 15
> 
> Visa lodged - 21-Jan-16
> 
> Co contact - 21 Feb 16 asked for UK PCC
> 
> Doc uploaded 20-March 16
> 
> 2nd co contact - 9-may-16
> 
> Visa grant - 10 May 16
> 
> Offshore applicants with 15 points for work exp
> 
> Ielts score - 7,7,7,6.5 = o points
> 
> Age 32



Congratulations cd93419,

Thanks for sharing the timelines


----------



## Kinni23

cd93419 said:


> EOI submission - 24-Feb-16
> 
> Nsw nomination approval - 26 Nov 15
> 
> Visa lodged - 21-Jan-16
> 
> Co contact - 21 Feb 16 asked for UK PCC
> 
> Doc uploaded 20-March 16
> 
> 2nd co contact - 9-may-16
> 
> Visa grant - 10 May 16
> 
> Offshore applicants with 15 points for work exp
> 
> Ielts score - 7,7,7,6.5 = o points
> 
> Age 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s.m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats CD93419 !!
> very happy to hear for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear things are moving !
> 
> Please share your timelines , stream that you apply for and whether your are onshore or offshore? Was your Co Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congrats dear,
I lived and worked in uk too. Could u please suggest me if they checked you uk employment with HMRC ? Or was it with employer only ?
Thanks


----------



## Ravian354

Finally . couldn't be better when i am on holidays and sitting next to my mom and received Golden mail.
I received mail this morning from GSM Adelaide that processing has been start and no further DOCS required. After 10 minutes i received another 2 mails of grant. I am wondering if they only took 10 minutes to check all the docs(pretty Dam quick).So expats it took only 36 days from date of application nd i would say its a direct Grant. Applied on 4th of April.


----------



## abhipunjabi

Ravian354 said:


> Finally . couldn't be better when i am on holidays and sitting next to my mom and received Golden mail.
> I received mail this morning from GSM Adelaide that processing has been start and no further DOCS required. After 10 minutes i received another 2 mails of grant. I am wondering if they only took 10 minutes to check all the docs(pretty Dam quick).So expats it took only 36 days from date of application nd i would say its a direct Grant. Applied on 4th of April.


Hi Ravian354,

Congrats. Are you an onshore applicant. Can you please share your job code.
Congrats again. 
Regards.


----------



## Kinni23

Ravian354 said:


> Finally . couldn't be better when i am on holidays and sitting next to my mom and received Golden mail.
> I received mail this morning from GSM Adelaide that processing has been start and no further DOCS required. After 10 minutes i received another 2 mails of grant. I am wondering if they only took 10 minutes to check all the docs(pretty Dam quick).So expats it took only 36 days from date of application nd i would say its a direct Grant. Applied on 4th of April.


Congratulations dear ??


----------



## Ravian354

General Accountant
Onshore applicant
Applied on 4th april
Medical nd all doc uploaded on 11th april
Grant date : 10th of may


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

I am software engineer which can claim 55 points +5 for state sponsorship.My PTE scores are 65 each.Can you please clarify my doubts?

1.What are the chances for state sponsorship with 55 points at this point of time?
2.Why every1 is going for NSW sponsorship only?What about other states?


----------



## 65Points!

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Good on you mate, all the best!

So it seems the focus this week are offshore applicants.


----------



## elite.shweta

jaymin said:


> Thanks


COngrats Jaymin

What were your timelines ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Ravian354 said:


> General Accountant
> Onshore applicant
> Applied on 4th april
> Medical nd all doc uploaded on 11th april
> Grant date : 10th of may


Cheers Mate! Good to see an other accountant receiving the direct grant.


----------



## choudharykrishna

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Congratulations and all the best CD


----------



## choudharykrishna

Ravian354 said:


> General Accountant
> Onshore applicant
> Applied on 4th april
> Medical nd all doc uploaded on 11th april
> Grant date : 10th of may


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## cd93419

Thx Krishna 




choudharykrishna said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best CD
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

Ravian354 said:


> Finally . couldn't be better when i am on holidays and sitting next to my mom and received Golden mail.
> I received mail this morning from GSM Adelaide that processing has been start and no further DOCS required. After 10 minutes i received another 2 mails of grant. I am wondering if they only took 10 minutes to check all the docs(pretty Dam quick).So expats it took only 36 days from date of application nd i would say its a direct Grant. Applied on 4th of April.


Congratulations Ravian.


----------



## abhipunjabi

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Congrats cd93419

Regards.


----------



## cd93419

Thx abhi




abhipunjabi said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats cd93419
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...


----------



## sach290386

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa on 25th Jan 2016 for NSW SS (65 points). On 24th Feb CO contacted me for some additional docs which I provided within couple of days. After that I have not received any communication from DIBP. I tried to contact them in number "1800720656" and "131881" but not able to connect. Can anyone share another contact number which I can try.

Also I recently changed job and uploaded the form 1022. Can this be the cause of processing delay?


----------



## AA007

Ravian354 said:


> General Accountant
> Onshore applicant
> Applied on 4th april
> Medical nd all doc uploaded on 11th april
> Grant date : 10th of may


CongratZ


----------



## micksarima

cd93419 said:


> Thx abhi


congrats :welcome:


----------



## Kinni23

Nobody is answering my posts ?


----------



## HasIrf

Ravian354 said:


> Finally . couldn't be better when i am on holidays and sitting next to my mom and received Golden mail.
> I received mail this morning from GSM Adelaide that processing has been start and no further DOCS required. After 10 minutes i received another 2 mails of grant. I am wondering if they only took 10 minutes to check all the docs(pretty Dam quick).So expats it took only 36 days from date of application nd i would say its a direct Grant. Applied on 4th of April.


This couldn't be better!

Do share your Timeline, code?


----------



## skyIsTheLimit07

*NSW 190 Invitation for 261313*

Hi All,
I submitted 190 application with (NSW selected as state sponsorship) on 25th April, 2016 I have got 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship). I am applying for Software Engineer (261313). Has any one got invitation from NSW lately? Please share. Any info in this regard would be really great.

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b

cd93419 said:


> EOI submission - 24-Feb-16 Nsw nomination approval - 26 Nov 15 Visa lodged - 21-Jan-16 Co contact - 21 Feb 16 asked for UK PCC Doc uploaded 20-March 16 2nd co contact - 9-may-16 Visa grant - 10 May 16 Offshore applicants with 15 points for work exp Ielts score - 7,7,7,6.5 = o points Age 32


Congratulations!!!


----------



## cd93419

Thx Andrey



andreyx108b said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI submission - 24-Feb-16 Nsw nomination approval - 26 Nov 15 Visa lodged - 21-Jan-16 Co contact - 21 Feb 16 asked for UK PCC Doc uploaded 20-March 16 2nd co contact - 9-may-16 Visa grant - 10 May 16 Offshore applicants with 15 points for work exp Ielts score - 7,7,7,6.5 = o points Age 32
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## danielm

cd93419 said:


> Thx Andrey


Congratulation bro & patience succeed . Wish you all the best for your fantastic future . God bless !


----------



## HasIrf

Guys Any ITA news today?? 

Awaiting ITA.
BA 261111 - applied 19th April with 65points(190 for NSW)


----------



## Abhishu

HasIrf said:


> Guys Any ITA news today??
> 
> Awaiting ITA.
> BA 261111 - applied 19th April with 65points(190 for NSW)


Not sure .. So far no news.. I am also waiting, applied nomination on 18th April.


----------



## HasIrf

hi ginugeorge

I m suprised by your timeline.. 
07.04.16 :: NSW Invite, Submitted | 14.04.16 :: ITA | 18.04.16 

ITA in 3(workind days :confused2 niceee :violin:



ginugeorge said:


> Yes. It is there!
> 22 days and counting . Not sad as i can see there are many people waiting!


----------



## s.m

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Thanks for sharing your timelines and details earlier.



Someone in a different forum mentioned that a direct flight to Aus is possible basis these emails but if you desire to cross through some other countries, you may have to contact airlines/authorities.

So what are the next steps? - get VISA stamped on Passport in India? Or can you directly fly basis the emails received?


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.


Hi cd,

Congratulation, when u r planing to go.I am thinking to go within a month


----------



## cd93419

Will go in after Diwali. Have 3 months notice period to serve. Send me ur mobile no on *<English only please, See Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator>*



jaymin said:


> cd93419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> After a long time and so many prayers, today I got those golden emails.
> 
> I got my visa grants today with grace of God. Thanks all for your kind wishes and being my true companion in this journey of 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd,
> 
> Congratulation, when u r planing to go.I am thinking to go within a month
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

cd93419 said:


> Will go in after Diwali. Have 3 months notice period to serve. Send me ur mobile no on *<SNIP>*



Hi bro, 

Wht u have written I don't understand, do one thing, *<SNIP> See Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju moderator*


----------



## vikaschandra

s.m said:


> Thanks for sharing your timelines and details earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone in a different forum mentioned that a direct flight to Aus is possible basis these emails but if you desire to cross through some other countries, you may have to contact airlines/authorities.
> 
> So what are the next steps? - get VISA stamped on Passport in India? Or can you directly fly basis the emails received?


Australia does not provide Visa Label on passport anymore. Only the grant letter and VEVO details would suffice for travel


----------



## ginugeorge

HasIrf said:


> hi ginugeorge
> 
> I m suprised by your timeline..
> 07.04.16 :: NSW Invite, Submitted | 14.04.16 :: ITA | 18.04.16
> 
> ITA in 3(workind days :confused2 niceee :violin:


It is 5 working days . Re-compute!


----------



## ginugeorge

Senior Members,


Help.

I have uploaded Form 80 as part of my visa application document lodging and later found two pages wrongly scanned, and i have re-uploaded Form 80 again as Corrected version under Character, Evidence of. 

Do i need to upload form 1023 related to this change?

Secondly, I was in the impression that I should include all the ACS assessment qualifications in Form 80. I haven't included my MPhil and one part time Management Program in Form 80. However these qualifications are not provided for ACS assessment as well. These are existing only in my resume as of now. Do i need to include these again in Form 80 via form 1023? 

Is there any damage related to the above 2?


Regards
GG


----------



## s.m

vikaschandra said:


> Australia does not provide Visa Label on passport anymore. Only the grant letter and VEVO details would suffice for travel



Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Kinni23

Hello guys... 
So far I am getting no response to my posts. Still trying this time with a new question in my mind. It's regarding PCC. 
I lived in uk for 4 years and came back on 26th Jan 2015 permanently. Before coming back I abtained a PCC from uk. They issued it to me in January and in the same month I left the country.
Now if I never went back, so can I use that PCC now after a year ? As I obtained it while leaving the country, I am not sure if I need to get a new one regardless of the fact that I never visited the country after that.
I will appreciate your valuable views on it.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Kinni23 said:


> Hello guys...
> So far I am getting no response to my posts. Still trying this time with a new question in my mind. It's regarding PCC.
> I lived in uk for 4 years and came back on 26th Jan 2015 permanently. Before coming back I abtained a PCC from uk. They issued it to me in January and in the same month I left the country.
> Now if I never went back, so can I use that PCC now after a year ? As I obtained it while leaving the country, I am not sure if I need to get a new one regardless of the fact that I never visited the country after that.
> I will appreciate your valuable views on it.
> Thanks


Yes you can use the PCC would not be required to get a new one. But note that IED depends on either the PCC or the medicals whichever is earlier will decide the IED


----------



## Kinni23

Hey Vikas much thanks for your reply, it's a relief that I won't have to get a new one.
But what IED stands for ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Kinni23 said:


> Hey Vikas much thanks for your reply, it's a relief that I won't have to get a new one.
> But what IED stands for ?


Initial Entry Date that the CO will give after the visa is Finalized


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

vikaschandra said:


> Initial Entry Date that the CO will give after the visa is Finalized


Any Grant today ?


----------



## 65Points!

1 grant so far as per myimmitracker for accountants, direct grant.


----------



## simu1980

92 days since visa application lodged and still counting


----------



## choudharykrishna

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Mate any update in ur case?


So far no update


----------



## erlisa

71 days for me... and it's killing me softly......


----------



## ginugeorge

erlisa said:


> 71 days for me... and it's killing me softly......


After lodging or CO contact?


----------



## erlisa

ginugeorge said:


> After lodging or CO contact?


after lodging


----------



## ginugeorge

erlisa said:


> after lodging


Your timeline shows the CO contacted in March. Is that ADLE or BRIS?


----------



## laljeemeh

erlisa said:


> after lodging


Was your CO Contact Team is from Brisbane..???
For me its 70th day since CO Contact and 94 days since logdement...:confused2::confused2:


----------



## erlisa

Brisbane.......


----------



## laljeemeh

erlisa said:


> Brisbane.......


Lets hope we get our grants soon.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sal76

erlisa said:


> 71 days for me... and it's killing me softly......


176 days since visa lodged and 152 days since Co contact still no update very tired....


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Immitracker shows an accountant who applied on 6th April got his grant today, i wonder what they are doing to me i applied on 5th.


----------



## NxtDesAus

Today looking dry day😞


----------



## S_Stanley

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Immitracker shows an accountant who applied on 6th April got his grant today, i wonder what they are doing to me i applied on 5th.


he is onshore


----------



## jahanzeb84

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys How long does it take to get grant after the verification of education by DIBP?


How do you know DIBP performed verification of your education? Also, do you mind sharing what documents you uploaded while applying for 190 (NSW) State Nomination Application?


----------



## HasIrf

I m alredy lost!! 

Wish all of us could have that luck



ginugeorge said:


> It is 5 working days . Re-compute!


----------



## sharon77

Good day,

My supervisor missed work verification call from the Australian embassy in Pretoria south Africa on the 20th of April as I am applying from Nigeria . I have sent mail to GSM Adelaide about 3 days after the incidence . I have not heard anything from both ends since the call was missed . Please I need urgent expert advice on what to do next as the wait and silence is not a good one . 
thank you .


----------



## kkvijay

Dear Expats

Is it true that if i get approval for sponsorship from 2 different states and i can work in both the states once the Visa is granted? Please clarify

All the Best


----------



## Abhinav002

Hi,

I have filed my EOI on 25 April with 65 points for NSW under 190 subclass and 189 with 60 points. What are the chances of getting NSW nomination and invitation for 189.
Can anyone here help me on this.

Occupation code: 261311
PTE : 10 points
:juggle:


----------



## HasIrf

Any ITAs today for ICT BA.. 65 pointers?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Yet another slow day of grants, 37days and counting!


----------



## anant1983brams

*Need your valuable assistance*



jaymin said:


> Hi cd,
> 
> Congratulation, when u r planing to go.I am thinking to go within a month


hi, Guys....

I am also Gujarati and I need some help regarding VAC2 payment. 

I tired to catch you both and sent message to your individual accounts but it seems you both haven't seen yet. 

I need some urgent help here. 

Anant


----------



## cd93419

U can call me oh

*<SNIP -See Rule 4 and 6, All posts in English only please, and no personal information in your posts: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator >
*



anant1983brams said:


> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd,
> 
> Congratulation, when u r planing to go.I am thinking to go within a month
> 
> 
> 
> hi, Guys....
> 
> I am also Gujarati and I need some help regarding VAC2 payment.
> 
> I tired to catch you both and sent message to your individual accounts but it seems you both haven't seen yet.
> 
> I need some urgent help here.
> 
> Anant
Click to expand...


----------



## jaymin

anant1983brams said:


> hi, Guys....
> 
> I am also Gujarati and I need some help regarding VAC2 payment.
> 
> I tired to catch you both and sent message to your individual accounts but it seems you both haven't seen yet.
> 
> I need some urgent help here.
> 
> Anant




Vac2 is 2visa application charge which is for your partners functional english. If your partner is not able to pass English language, once they contact for your partners England language proof, you have to let them know as you want to pay 2nd vac. Send me your contact in private message


----------



## Kinni23

cd93419 said:


> U can call me oh
> *<SNIP>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anant1983brams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaymin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cd,
> 
> Congratulation, when u r planing to go.I am thinking to go within a month
> 
> 
> 
> hi, Guys....
> 
> I am also Gujarati and I need some help regarding VAC2 payment.
> 
> I tired to catch you both and sent message to your individual accounts but it seems you both haven't seen yet.
> 
> I need some urgent help here.
> 
> Anant
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am a Punjabi.. And I can still understand your phone number.. Lol


----------



## Navneet kaur

I hv applied EOI as a baker with 65 points in nsw on 20 april didn't receive any response yet ?


----------



## s.m

Sal76 said:


> 176 days since visa lodged and 152 days since Co contact still no update very tired....


Congratulations  Your prayers seem to have been answered...


----------



## rajivtechno

Any one done Australian PCC? How much time it takes to get pcc if applying from India. ?


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal

Planning to lodge EOI tomorrow for 190 (NSW and Victoria). Any chances to get nomination before July 2016?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 - Software Engineer
02/05/2016 - ACS +ve .
02/05/2016 - PTE (overall 73)
09/05/2016 - EOI Filed for 189 (65 till June 2016 end)


----------



## tabish_mb

Dear Friends,

Its almost 3 weeks, and i have yet not heard anything on the response to NSW-ITA. Whereas, I can see that others have got it quite quickly mostly within a week. I am very curious now to get the response. So, I was thinking that whether the response time depends on the skill code, as I have applied under 261111 and the ones i can see are in different codes. 

Your quick help to calm down my nerves will be really appreciated.



______________________________________________
______________________________________________
Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)
______________________________________________
EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016
NSW Invited - 15/04/2016
NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016
NSW Approved - Awaiting response.
______________________________________________
______________________________________________


----------



## Tinkerbell1

An Offshore Accountant with similar profile as myself got a grant today, i lodged my application same day as him but still no grant OMG what is happening to me.


----------



## Crazy student

tabish_mb said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its almost 3 weeks, and i have yet not heard anything on the response to NSW-ITA. Whereas, I can see that others have got it quite quickly mostly within a week. I am very curious now to get the response. So, I was thinking that whether the response time depends on the skill code, as I have applied under 261111 and the ones i can see are in different codes.
> 
> Your quick help to calm down my nerves will be really appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ______________________________________________
> Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)
> ______________________________________________
> EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016
> NSW Invited - 15/04/2016
> NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016
> NSW Approved - Awaiting response.
> ______________________________________________
> ______________________________________________


You have to develop patience by yourself. I have seen people not getting approval from 18 march round for accountant while people from same round got already grant. You are in first stage so patience is the key will help you later on.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Crazy student said:


> You have to develop patience by yourself. I have seen people not getting approval from 18 march round for accountant while people from same round got already grant. You are in first stage so patience is the key will help you later on.


Any grant today ?


----------



## kevin_acct

Tinkerbell1 said:


> An Offshore Accountant with similar profile as myself got a grant today, i lodged my application same day as him but still no grant OMG what is happening to me.



Have patience. M an offshore accountant lodged 190 on 28th Jan. Why you are creating a hype.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

kevin_acct said:


> Have patience. M an offshore accountant lodged 190 on 28th Jan. Why you are creating a hype.


have you claimed employment points? did you get contacted by CO?


----------



## rajivtechno

Can somebody please help me to understand what secondary documents required to make 100 points for Australian PCC? 

Anyone who has done Australian Pcc please help ? It's urgent

I was in business visa for first 2 months and then 457 for little over 1 year. 

Primary document : passport 
Secondary documents : ????

Please help


----------



## kevin_acct

Tinkerbell1 said:


> kevin_acct said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have patience. M an offshore accountant lodged 190 on 28th Jan. Why you are creating a hype.
> 
> 
> 
> have you claimed employment points? did you get contacted by CO?
Click to expand...

Yes I was 70 + 5 pointer NSW. 5 points for Employment. 20 for English language. 

I also got verification call and my employer also got verification 50 days back. 
Still no respons . I dnt know what they are upto.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Did anyone get a grant ? 
Looks like it was very quiet day for visa grants.


----------



## erlisa

oh well, the day is almost to an end.... another day of waiting...


----------



## anant1983brams

*VAC2 help needed*



jaymin said:


> Vac2 is 2visa application charge which is for your partners functional english. If your partner is not able to pass English language, once they contact for your partners England language proof, you have to let them know as you want to pay 2nd vac. Send me your contact in private message



pls send me your contact details in my private message or check my message. 

Its bit urgent brow

Anant :eyebrows:


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Seems like no grant today, the waiting days really are of misery.


----------



## Rednam

erlisa said:


> oh well, the day is almost to an end.... another day of waiting...


Hello,
When was the last visa grant? Usually the grants are on hold during March to June due to financial year here in australia. But all grants happen quickly from July 1st. Patience is the key and I know how anxious one can get since I have been in that shoes.Good luck.


----------



## Rednam

erlisa said:


> oh well, the day is almost to an end.... another day of waiting...


Hello,
When was the last visa grant? Usually the grants are on hold during March to June due to financial year here in Australia. But all grants happen quickly from July 1st. Patience is the key and I know how anxious one can get since I have been in that shoes.Good luck.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Rednam said:


> Hello,
> When was the last visa grant? Usually the grants are on hold during March to June due to financial year here in Australia. But all grants happen quickly from July 1st. Patience is the key and I know how anxious one can get since I have been in that shoes.Good luck.


in your signature you have mentioned about delay mail that you received could you please share what do they say in the delay mail?


----------



## ginugeorge

tabish_mb said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its almost 3 weeks, and i have yet not heard anything on the response to NSW-ITA. Whereas, I can see that others have got it quite quickly mostly within a week. I am very curious now to get the response. So, I was thinking that whether the response time depends on the skill code, as I have applied under 261111 and the ones i can see are in different codes.



The probable reason is the quota forr 2015-2016 is in the closure for ICT BA. Wait for few weeks.


----------



## vikaschandra

ginugeorge said:


> The probable reason is the quota forr 2015-2016 is in the closure for ICT BA. Wait for few weeks.


The occupation ceiling applies only to 189 and 489FS.


----------



## tabish_mb

vikaschandra said:


> The occupation ceiling applies only to 189 and 489FS.



This is exactly my point of concern, that the occupation ceiling is also not applicable. Then whats taking so long???

______________________________________________
______________________________________________
Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)
______________________________________________
EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016
NSW Invited - 15/04/2016
NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016
NSW Approved - Awaiting response.
______________________________________________
______________________________________________


----------



## mustafa makram

tabish_mb said:


> This is exactly my point of concern, that the occupation ceiling is also not applicable. Then whats taking so long???
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ______________________________________________
> Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)
> ______________________________________________
> EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016
> NSW Invited - 15/04/2016
> NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016
> NSW Approved - Awaiting response.
> ______________________________________________
> ______________________________________________


its not taking too long, you're just exaggerating things. Mine took almost two months to get approved.


----------



## tabish_mb

mustafa makram said:


> its not taking too long, you're just exaggerating things. Mine took almost two months to get approved.


Thanks Boss!!! Atleast someone got it late, otherwise the stats were very frustrating.


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,more than 110 days and still waiting since lodgement(28th jan.).190 visa grant...O god ...waiting game continues..


----------



## micksarima

No grants today?


----------



## ginugeorge

vikaschandra said:


> The occupation ceiling applies only to 189 and 489FS.



What if the quota with NSW (this year quota) exhausted.


----------



## jeevam

rajivtechno said:


> Can somebody please help me to understand what secondary documents required to make 100 points for Australian PCC?
> 
> Anyone who has done Australian Pcc please help ? It's urgent
> 
> I was in business visa for first 2 months and then 457 for little over 1 year.
> 
> Primary document : passport
> Secondary documents : ????
> 
> Please help



please see 100 point checklist which provides what documents add to 100 points.
afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf
you can submit more than one primary doc say Passport & photo Identity card ( 70+40 ) points 
As part of secondary documents you can submit 
1. copy of your utility bills ( Elec / Gas/ Mobile ) with address proof 
2. Bank statement 
3. Bank debit/credit card with your name


----------



## rajivtechno

jeevam said:


> please see 100 point checklist which provides what documents adstatementand debit catd0 points.
> afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf
> you can submit more than one primary doc say Passport & photo Identity card ( 70+40 ) points
> As part of secondary documents you can submit
> 1. copy of your utility bills ( Elec / Gas/ Mobile ) with address proof
> 2. Bank statement
> 3. Bank debit/credit card with your name


I have confusion it's australian bank statement and debit card or current Indian bank statement and debit card ?

Please clarify this .


----------



## elite.shweta

I got my grant today morning for 190 NSW


----------



## jeevam

rajivtechno said:


> I have confusion it's australian bank statement and debit card or current Indian bank statement and debit card ?
> 
> Please clarify this .


For Australian Police checks it is 
Australian bank statement 
Australian Debit / credit card 
Australian address proof for utility bills or tenancy agreement


----------



## jv892508

elite.shweta said:


> I got my grant today morning for 190 NSW


Congratulations !! Whats your ANZCO code ?


----------



## rajivtechno

jeevam said:


> For AustraliaAnd olice checks it is
> Australian bank statement
> Australian Debit / credit card
> Australian address proof for utility bills or tenancy agreement



Thank you so much Jeevam . Yes I have uploaded australian along with tax assessment too.

Any idea how many days it will take ? And it will be hard copy send to my current address. ??


----------



## elite.shweta

software engg.


----------



## jeevam

kindly note once NPC consent form is submitted access to update details online are not available any more. Incase of any discrepancies or missing information AFP will contact you via email to share further details. You need to email AFP for any corrections, clarifications or additional documentation.


----------



## vasanthkurup

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, congrats to all who have got their grants over the last couple of days.
> 
> Seems, the COs have finally woke up....
> 
> As a 2nd contact from CO, I have got the request for submitting PCC from Thailand, where I am currently residing (PCC from Thailand actually requires a request letter from Aus Immigration Dept).
> 
> Hope to submit the same soon and then wait for the grant.
> 
> However, I was earlier contacted by CO named Anna (from Adelaide Team) and now been contacted by Anthony (from same team). Is it normal getting a CO changed? Please comment...
> 
> Anyways, my fingers are crossed.
> 
> Best of luck to all you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Simrat
> 
> Hi Simrat,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for Vetasses for the same ANZSCO CODE: 133311 Importer Exporter
> 
> Application Filed: 23-02-2016
> Application Lodged : 25-02-2016
> 
> Today they have asked for additional documents as Company registration documents, Import Export License and recent invoice which am not able to provide as the company where I work cannot issue these documents. They have asked for organisation chart and tax papers which I can send.
> 
> What should I do? any suggestions??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vasanth


----------



## s.m

elite.shweta said:


> I got my grant today morning for 190 NSW


Congratulations Shweta!

This is great news  
Please update your Immitracker as well.


----------



## rajivtechno

jeevam said:


> kindly note once NPC consent form is submitted access to update details online are not available any more. Incase of any discrepancies or missing information AFP will contact you via email to share further details. You need to email AFP for any corrections, clarifications or additional documentation.


Thanks for sharing tips Jeevam


----------



## jeevam

rajivtechno said:


> Thank you so much Jeevam . Yes I have uploaded australian along with tax assessment too.
> 
> Any idea how many days it will take ? And it will be hard copy send to my current address. ??


Yes, a hard copy will be sent to your address. 
As I live in Aus, I received it in a weeks time. 
Since you are offshore add another week or two. 

kindly note once NPC consent form is submitted access to update details online are not available any more. Incase of any discrepancies or missing information AFP will contact you via email to share further details. You need to email AFP for any corrections, clarifications or additional documentation.


----------



## nvanm100

jeevam said:


> Yes, a hard copy will be sent to your address.
> As I live in Aus, I received it in a weeks time.
> Since you are offshore add another week or two.
> 
> kindly note once NPC consent form is submitted access to update details online are not available any more. Incase of any discrepancies or missing information AFP will contact you via email to share further details. You need to email AFP for any corrections, clarifications or additional documentation.


Jeevam, I had filed my application on April 4th and they dispatched the certificate on 8th April to my offshore address. I did not receive it after 20 days so I called them up to re-issue the certificate. Sadly, 15 days over after that and I still dont see that coming. 
I am planning to change the address to an Aussi address which belongs to my friend, hoping that it will be received this time for sure. However, now when I tried calling the AFP office from lsat 2 days (which I had called up even earlier ending 6502) during their office hours, it is not even connecting. I tried the number through different means and different times, but no luck. When I called them after hours, it went through to the auto voice response system stating the available work hours. I dont know if its a problem with their line or my service provider, but somehow its not going through. Could you please suggest what can be done here? I had sent them emails earlier, but I am sure they are not even looking into it.


----------



## abhipunjabi

elite.shweta said:


> I got my grant today morning for 190 NSW


Hi Shweta,

Congratulations.
What is you anzsco code?
When did you lodge your visa?
How many points did you claim for experience?

Regards.


----------



## vikaschandra

elite.shweta said:


> I got my grant today morning for 190 NSW


Congratulations shweta.


----------



## viv101

Dear All,

is there any check list of documents that i should keep ready while lodging 190 visa?
I plan to start with My medical declaration prior to lodging the visa.


----------



## danielm

Dear guys , 

Want to clarify with u all regarding the employment evidence .I had submitted my visa application on 25 th Jan and case officer requested employment evidence , form 80 . I have already submitted the employment evidence during submission and again ask those documents means is it additional employment evidence ?


----------



## laljeemeh

Seems a quiet week in terms of Grants....


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Hi guys
-------------------------------------------------
3/11 - visa lodgement

4/11 - co contact asked for oversea PCC

5/08 - 28Days time frame ended
------------------------------------------------

Immiaccount still status information requested, I sent 4 emails for time extension but no reply.
My oversea PCC will be arrived around 24th of May.
What I need to do is just upload oversea PCC, right?


----------



## choudharykrishna

elite.shweta said:


> I got my grant today morning for 190 NSW


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## simu1980

Hi Vasanth,

I am glad to know that there is someone who has applied with the same code.

For my present company, during Vetasses' skill assessment, I had given them a reference letter from HR Dept, my salary slips, my appointment letter and my bank statement. I was not asked for the company documents by Vetasses and hence, do not know exactly what should be done. Have you applied thru an agent? If yes, he might be able to answer you precisely. 

You will be applying for SA nomination after Vetasses result?

Shall be pleased to be in touch.

Rgds,
Simrat




vasanthkurup said:


> simu1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, congrats to all who have got their grants over the last couple of days.
> 
> Seems, the COs have finally woke up....
> 
> As a 2nd contact from CO, I have got the request for submitting PCC from Thailand, where I am currently residing (PCC from Thailand actually requires a request letter from Aus Immigration Dept).
> 
> Hope to submit the same soon and then wait for the grant.
> 
> However, I was earlier contacted by CO named Anna (from Adelaide Team) and now been contacted by Anthony (from same team). Is it normal getting a CO changed? Please comment...
> 
> Anyways, my fingers are crossed.
> 
> Best of luck to all you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Simrat
> 
> Hi Simrat,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for Vetasses for the same ANZSCO CODE: 133311 Importer Exporter
> 
> Application Filed: 23-02-2016
> Application Lodged : 25-02-2016
> 
> Today they have asked for additional documents as Company registration documents, Import Export License and recent invoice which am not able to provide as the company where I work cannot issue these documents. They have asked for organisation chart and tax papers which I can send.
> 
> What should I do? any suggestions??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vasanth
Click to expand...


----------



## simu1980

I will get crazy if I have to wait for another month and half....



Rednam said:


> Hello,
> When was the last visa grant? Usually the grants are on hold during March to June due to financial year here in Australia. But all grants happen quickly from July 1st. Patience is the key and I know how anxious one can get since I have been in that shoes.Good luck.


----------



## simu1980

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi guys
> -------------------------------------------------
> 3/11 - visa lodgement
> 
> 4/11 - co contact asked for oversea PCC
> 
> 5/08 - 28Days time frame ended
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Immiaccount still status information requested, I sent 4 emails for time extension but no reply.
> My oversea PCC will be arrived around 24th of May.
> What I need to do is just upload oversea PCC, right?


Since you have already informed them, trust you should simply upload the document once received on 24th May and write once more regretting for the delay happened...


----------



## Tinkerbell1

This past week's been miserable in terms of grants!


----------



## ginugeorge

Any grants today?


----------



## NxtDesAus

Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job. 
All the best everyone.. Stay connected. See you on Aussie land😀😀😀


----------



## s.m

NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected. See you on Aussie land&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


Congratulations !!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*Thank s*



simu1980 said:


> Since you have already informed them, trust you should simply upload the document once received on 24th May and write once more regretting for the delay happened...


Thank you Simu

That is what I will do


----------



## choudharykrishna

NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected. See you on Aussie land😀😀😀


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

choudharykrishna said:


> Congratulations and all the best


Im very disappointed today from DIBP. 
I am an onshore applicant with no work exp claimed and applied on 8th april with all dics upfront. Normally it take 35 days to get direct gramt but it was 36th day today and still no email. 
Now i hope monday will be my 39th day which could be day if my visa grant.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Im very disappointed today from DIBP.
> I am an onshore applicant with no work exp claimed and applied on 8th april with all dics upfront. Normally it take 35 days to get direct gramt but it was 36th day today and still no email.
> Now i hope monday will be my 39th day which could be day if my visa grant.


I understand what u are feeling brv, i am marking 39th day, no employment points no family members issue, just plain old me and still i am getting delayed


----------



## Navneet kaur

Hi guys I lodged EOI as a baker with 65 points (3 yrs experience assessed )in nsw on 20 April 2016 didn't received any response yet can someone help?


----------



## micksarima

Any 242211 code applicant,claimed experience 10 points got verification call?


----------



## jeevam

nvanm100 said:


> Jeevam, I had filed my application on April 4th and they dispatched the certificate on 8th April to my offshore address. I did not receive it after 20 days so I called them up to re-issue the certificate. Sadly, 15 days over after that and I still dont see that coming.
> I am planning to change the address to an Aussi address which belongs to my friend, hoping that it will be received this time for sure. However, now when I tried calling the AFP office from lsat 2 days (which I had called up even earlier ending 6502) during their office hours, it is not even connecting. I tried the number through different means and different times, but no luck. When I called them after hours, it went through to the auto voice response system stating the available work hours. I dont know if its a problem with their line or my service provider, but somehow its not going through. Could you please suggest what can be done here? I had sent them emails earlier, but I am sure they are not even looking into it.


please try emailing them as per below 
Police/Criminal history checks - Australian Federal Police
Best is to request them to reissue the certificate with postal tracking facility.


----------



## Raghav_222

*Steps to lodge 190 after Invitation.*

Hi All,

Good to see all 190 seekers in the thread. I am currently on a 457 VISA and trying for a PR.I got 190 Victoria(Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa ) invitation yesterday. I filled all the details in the immi account but to my surprise did not find any place to upload documents or pay the fee except a submit button in the last page 

Can some one please help me what would be the next steps
1. Is it like i have to submit the Invitation in Immi account and then will find links to upload and pay fee, medicals, pcc ...?

2. If that's the case how can i know the list of documents i need to keep ready with me to avoid processing delays.

3. Also could some one please guide me through the next steps 


Thanks in advance.

Raghavendra.


----------



## gowtham0110

Raghav_222 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good to see all 190 seekers in the thread. I am currently on a 457 VISA and trying for a PR.I got 190 Victoria(Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa ) invitation yesterday. I filled all the details in the immi account but to my surprise did not find any place to upload documents or pay the fee except a submit button in the last page
> 
> Can some one please help me what would be the next steps
> 1. Is it like i have to submit the Invitation in Immi account and then will find links to upload and pay fee, medicals, pcc ...?
> 
> 2. If that's the case how can i know the list of documents i need to keep ready with me to avoid processing delays.
> 
> 3. Also could some one please guide me through the next steps
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Raghavendra.


Hi Raghavendra,

Please find the answers below.

1. Is it like i have to submit the Invitation in Immi account and then will find links to upload and pay fee, medicals, pcc ...?

ANS: Yes; you need to submit the application first. Once you submit the application, you will be taken to the payment page where you can make the payment. Once the payment is done, you will then get the option for attaching documents.

2. If that's the case how can i know the list of documents i need to keep ready with me to avoid processing delays.

ANS: There will be a drop down menu from which you will know the list of documents to attach. Please find the list of documents to keep them ready below.

3. Also could some one please guide me through the next steps 

ANS: Once you have attached all the documents, or even before making the payment, you can create a health assessment application and generate a unique HAP ID for all the applicants (primary and secondary applicants) and go for medical test. The medical reports will be uploaded by the medical center from where you get the tests done directly to your immi account. Also, apply for PCC and attach the PCC letter into your immi account. 

NOTE: Using a travel card is the cheapest method for making a payment. There are plenty of threads in this forum for making visa payment. Please go through them.

LIST OF DOCUMENTS
All the documents need to Colour scanned of the Originals documents or need to be Notarized Copies.

Primary Applicant: Passport, PAN Card, Marriage Certificate, PCC from Passport Office
Education: All education documents from 10th to Higher Education.
Employment: All Employment documents for all the Experience (Offer letter, Experience & Referral letter with Form 16 and Last 6 Months salary slips for the Current Employment).


o	Spouse: Passport, PAN Card, PCC from Passport Office.
o	Education: All education documents from 10th to Higher Education.
o	Employment: All Employment documents for all the Experience (Offer letter, Experience) 
o	Medium of Instruction Letter: this letter need to be on the Letterhead of the College signed by Principal. Or IELTS or Pearson pte with 4.5 or 30 in all components 
o	Health Certificate: 
o	Health Certificate is required for all the Family members.
o	PCC from India For Primary Applicant & Spouse.

o	For Children: Birth Certificate & Passports. Report card of your children
o	Current Passport size photo with plane white Background


----------



## rajivtechno

jeevam said:


> For Australian Police checks it is
> Australian bank statement
> Australian Debit /rd
> Australian address proof for utility bills or tenancy agreement


Hi Jeevam 

I got reply from them my documents are very old or expired. I have left Melbourne 4 years back . I have no other australian documents. 

Shall I send Amex card and birth certificate ( bc is mentioned but with extra do you have idea what it means)

Rajiv


----------



## viv101

Hi All,
any suggestions on which travel card to go with for paying visa fees? ICICI and Axis or any other?


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Hi All,
> any suggestions on which travel card to go with for paying visa fees? ICICI and Axis or any other?


you can use card from any bank viv should not make difference. make sure there are sufficient funds note that their are surcharges so add extra apart from the visa fees.


----------



## SOURABH.C

rajivtechno said:


> jeevam said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Australian Police checks it is
> Australian bank statement
> Australian Debit /rd
> Australian address proof for utility bills or tenancy agreement
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jeevam
> 
> I got reply from them my documents are very old or expired. I have left Melbourne 4 years back . I have no other australian documents.
> 
> Shall I send Amex card and birth certificate ( bc is mentioned but with extra do you have idea what it means)
> 
> Rajiv
Click to expand...

Hi I also applied for australian PCC from india..I attached my passport,then a back and front photo of my Indian debit card and lastly an 6 month indian a/c statement generated as PDF through net banking..it all was sufficient


----------



## viv101

Vikas buddy, as much as i could understand from this forum is that Travel card doesn't incure any surcharge or any other fees.
Its a pre loaded card with forex conversion rate fixed at the time of loading of card.
please correct me if otherwise..



vikaschandra said:


> you can use card from any bank viv should not make difference. make sure there are sufficient funds note that their are surcharges so add extra apart from the visa fees.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

NxtDesAus said:


> Finally wait is over and got my golden email!! I will say only one thing.. Stay positive and have patience. You grant also on the way. This forum has played a important role in this journey. Special thanks to Vikas, keeda. These guys doing really a good social job.
> All the best everyone.. Stay connected. See you on Aussie land😀😀😀


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Vikas buddy, as much as i could understand from this forum is that Travel card doesn't incure any surcharge or any other fees.
> Its a pre loaded card with forex conversion rate fixed at the time of loading of card.
> please correct me if otherwise..


See this from DIBP Website 

If you pay for your visa application by credit card, a surcharge will apply. The current surcharge rates are:

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%
* The surcharge will also apply to debit cards when making payments online.

Any mode of payment through card would incur charges. This surcharges are by DIBP.

Also refer to this link here for more details How to Pay for Australian Visa


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

hi guys,

what docs are required to provide evidence of relationship?
I have attached 

1) certified Marriage certificate.
2) Bank Letter for maintaining husband/wife account.
3) Wedding pics

Is there anything required to prove relationship ? i believe that should be sufficient?
but any other idea?

Please reply!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> hi guys, what docs are required to provide evidence of relationship? I have attached 1) certified Marriage certificate. 2) Bank Letter for maintaining husband/wife account. 3) Wedding pics Is there anything required to prove relationship ? i believe that should be sufficient? but any other idea? Please reply!!!!


Marriage certificate will suffice.)


----------



## jeevam

rajivtechno said:


> Hi Jeevam
> 
> I got reply from them my documents are very old or expired. I have left Melbourne 4 years back . I have no other australian documents.
> 
> Shall I send Amex card and birth certificate ( bc is mentioned but with extra do you have idea what it means)
> 
> Rajiv


Hi Rajiv


A birth extract is a copy of the birth certificate.
You must be short of 30 points as you are overseas applicant. 
Try submitting attested copy of your birth certificate if you have. Full Birth certificate (not extract) - 70 points 
Birth Certificate Extract - 25 points
Documents issued outside Australia (equivalent to Australian documents) must have official translation attached if not in English language.


----------



## s.m

erlisa said:


> oh well, the day is almost to an end.... another day of waiting...


Hi erlisa,

We lodged the 190 Visa on same date and had CO contact on similar dates as well. 

Who is your case officer ? Mine is Ms Eliza from GSM Brisbane. Don't know her full name , just her Position no : 60025249

I don't have any direct email id of Ms Eliza. Haven't received any responses from GSM Brisbane id on any of the emails sent to them over this period requesting for status .

Have you emailed them / called up yet? Any contact no. that you know of where we can inquire?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Please share your time line as you get grant. Wish you all best of luck for this week.


----------



## danielm

Application lodgement:25thJan
Information requested :2nd March
Information provided :15th March 
Status :Assessment in progress 
Co:Adelaide 
Grant:??
Called them and said its under routine process , what does it mean ? Anyone give me suggestion what to do further if delay ? How long have to wait?Thanks in advance .


----------



## mystique1234

Its been 4 weeks from when i lodged my visa. Most of my documentation is submitted.

What is the approximate time needed for a CO to get assigned?


----------



## vikaschandra

danielm said:


> Application lodgement:25thJan
> Information requested :2nd March
> Information provided :15th March
> Status :Assessment in progress
> Co:Adelaide
> Grant:??
> Called them and said its under routine process , what does it mean ? Anyone give me suggestion what to do further if delay ? How long have to wait?Thanks in advance .


Nothing much can be done as of now rather wait for the outcome.


----------



## vikaschandra

mystique1234 said:


> Its been 4 weeks from when i lodged my visa. Most of my documentation is submitted.
> 
> What is the approximate time needed for a CO to get assigned?


4-12 weeks


----------



## abhipunjabi

vikaschandra said:


> 4-12 weeks


Hi Vikas,

4-12 weeks is for direct grant or CO to get allocated? In most cases CO is allocated in 4-6 weeks time right? Please correct me if I am wrong.

Regards.


----------



## vikaschandra

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> 4-12 weeks is for direct grant or CO to get allocated? In most cases CO is allocated in 4-6 weeks time right? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regards.


Abhi it could be direct grant if no CO allocated yet. 

Yes usually applicants get contacted withing 4-6 weeks but the maximum duration could go upto 12 weeks


----------



## abhipunjabi

vikaschandra said:


> Abhi it could be direct grant if no CO allocated yet.
> 
> Yes usually applicants get contacted withing 4-6 weeks but the maximum duration could go upto 12 weeks


Thanks Vikas for clarification.

Regards.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Is it just me or the grants have literally slowed down at snails pace, hardly see any grant these days..!!


----------



## vasanthkurup

simu1980 said:


> Hi Vasanth,
> 
> I am glad to know that there is someone who has applied with the same code.
> 
> For my present company, during Vetasses' skill assessment, I had given them a reference letter from HR Dept, my salary slips, my appointment letter and my bank statement. I was not asked for the company documents by Vetasses and hence, do not know exactly what should be done. Have you applied thru an agent? If yes, he might be able to answer you precisely.
> 
> You will be applying for SA nomination after Vetasses result?
> 
> Shall be pleased to be in touch.
> 
> Rgds,
> Simrat
> 
> 
> Hello Simrat
> 
> Thanks for ur reply.
> 
> Yes, I checked with my agent. And he advised me to get a letter from my company stating they can't issue the said documents as its against the company policy. I have collected that letter and uploaded on Vetassess website.
> 
> Waiting for their reply now. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Yes, I will be applying to SA if my Vetassess comes out to be positive.
> 
> Glad that there is some one with same job code.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vasanth


----------



## Krithika Raj

Hi,

Can someone tell me what is the procedure after getting the grant letter.
I am asked to make the first entry before 13th August,2016. Do I have to just enter? Or do I have to visit any immigration office to register that I have entered?

Is there any other step I need to follow after getting a PR ?

Krithika


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Is it just me or the grants have literally slowed down at snails pace, hardly see any grant these days..!!


No grant today ?


----------



## mystique1234

vikaschandra said:


> Abhi it could be direct grant if no CO allocated yet.
> 
> Yes usually applicants get contacted withing 4-6 weeks but the maximum duration could go upto 12 weeks


Thanks Vikas. Expecting someone to contact in a couple of weeks. Should i send an email if that doesnt happen?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> No grant today ?


Doesn't seem like it


----------



## vikaschandra

Krithika Raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me what is the procedure after getting the grant letter.
> I am asked to make the first entry before 13th August,2016. Do I have to just enter? Or do I have to visit any immigration office to register that I have entered?
> 
> Is there any other step I need to follow after getting a PR ?
> 
> Krithika


You have to be in Australia before 13th August 2016 to have your visa validated this is must. Failing to enter before the IED might subject to visa refusal.

Check your VEVO status as well.


----------



## vivsontime

Krithika Raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me what is the procedure after getting the grant letter.
> I am asked to make the first entry before 13th August,2016. Do I have to just enter? Or do I have to visit any immigration office to register that I have entered?
> 
> Is there any other step I need to follow after getting a PR ?
> 
> Krithika


Hi Kritika,

The date you mentioned means that you need a make a visit to Australia before that to validate your PR. once you validate, it will extended.

You can plan your return trip even after spending a single day...that doesn't matter..

It's just a visa validation trip..

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## vivz

Hi all,

Wanted to share the happy news..
I got the visa grant email at 4:18pm aest..
Visa lodged on 11th march
CO contacted for addtional docs on 11th april and provided them on april 28
And Got 190 grant today..

Thank God!

My wishes for all who are awaiting the grant letter!!

Big thank you to the forum members for all guidance throughout


----------



## Kinni23

Hey congratulations vivz... What was your job occupation for visa application ?


----------



## abhipunjabi

vivz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to share the happy news..
> I got the visa grant email at 4:18pm aest..
> Visa lodged on 11th march
> CO contacted for addtional docs on 11th april and provided them on april 28
> And Got 190 grant today..
> 
> Thank God!
> 
> My wishes for all who are awaiting the grant letter!!
> 
> Big thank you to the forum members for all guidance throughout


Congrats vivz. What are all the documents you uploaded and what was requested by CO?
What is your job code? Any employment verification done?

Regards.


----------



## vivz

Job code - 261312 ( developer prgmer)
Im an onshore applicant


----------



## Kinni23

vivz said:


> Job code - 261312 ( developer prgmer)
> Im an onshore applicant


Alright.And could you suggest something on employment verification? 
How did they verify employment, via email or on phone or was it a physical verification ? 
And does it happen twice.. First with VETASSESS and second with immigration people ? Or just with one of them ? 
Thanks


----------



## vivz

There was no job verification done as per my knowledge.. I only claimed 1 year Australian experience and i was working in 457 visa


----------



## vikaschandra

vivz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to share the happy news..
> I got the visa grant email at 4:18pm aest..
> Visa lodged on 11th march
> CO contacted for addtional docs on 11th april and provided them on april 28
> And Got 190 grant today..
> 
> Thank God!
> 
> My wishes for all who are awaiting the grant letter!!
> 
> Big thank you to the forum members for all guidance throughout


Congratulations Vivz


----------



## gowtham0110

vivz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to share the happy news..
> I got the visa grant email at 4:18pm aest..
> Visa lodged on 11th march
> CO contacted for addtional docs on 11th april and provided them on april 28
> And Got 190 grant today..
> 
> Thank God!
> 
> My wishes for all who are awaiting the grant letter!!
> 
> Big thank you to the forum members for all guidance throughout


Congratulations Vivz!!!! and best of luck for your life in Australia!!


----------



## myasirma

Dear Fellows,

Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi All,

Just want to know if there is a cap on the number of visas to be issued in a financial year for 190. Like how NSW has quotas for the number of invites to be sent in an year.

Regards.


----------



## s.m

myasirma said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Got grant on May-12-2016 and likes to thanks everyone on this forum who helped each other in the process.


Congratulations !!
That's good news.. All the best in your life and journey ahead !!


----------



## HasIrf

Seems like a good Grant approval day!!

Any ITAs for ICT BA with 65 points yet?? 

The WaitGame seems to be comparatively longer..


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

HasIrf said:


> Seems like a good Grant approval day!!
> 
> Any ITAs for ICT BA with 65 points yet??
> 
> The WaitGame seems to be comparatively longer..


They are getting to slow now. 
I applied on 7th may,onshore n no work points claimed. I think i applied for wife as well who is ofshore thatswhy it may take bit longer than normal application.


----------



## vivz

Thank you..
I am working in sydney for last 20 months..
Earlier in 457 and from now on in 190 :blush:


----------



## Crazy student

vivz said:


> Thank you..
> I am working in sydney for last 20 months..
> Earlier in 457 and from now on in 190 :blush:


Your case officer team was from Adelaide or Brisbane. How long it take normally once you provide document after case officer contact.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys how long does it take to get grant after education verification? I got call from AHC last week they wanted to verify my education i responded to all their queries and my institute provided them with all the necessary verifications, i am not claiming any employment points. What do u guys think how long would it take now to get grant??


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Strange to know that no one got Grant yesterday and it looks same today as well. all CO are sleeping.lol.


----------



## Mak1986

It seems like two people got grant yesterday in the forum. any ways wats ur date of lodgment? my date of lodge is 18 april 2016 i did medical 22 april 2016 for me wife and 10 month old daughter and i am an onshore applicant my profession is accountant general points are 30 age , 5 professional year 10 pte and 20 aus study how about


----------



## Mak1986

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Strange to know that no one got Grant yesterday and it looks same today as well. all CO are sleeping.lol.


It seems like two people got grant yesterday in the forum. any ways wats ur date of lodgment? my date of lodge is 18 april 2016 i did medical 22 april 2016 for me wife and 10 month old daughter and i am an onshore applicant my profession is accountant general points are 30 age , 5 professional year 10 pte and 20 aus study how about


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Mak1986 said:


> It seems like two people got grant yesterday in the forum. any ways wats ur date of lodgment? my date of lodge is 18 april 2016 i did medical 22 april 2016 for me wife and 10 month old daughter and i am an onshore applicant my profession is accountant general points are 30 age , 5 professional year 10 pte and 20 aus study how about


I applied on 8th april external auditor. 
Points = 20 AU education+5py+30age+5 state. 
I am onshore applicant. However i applied for my wife as well who is ofshore. I did medical on 9th april while wife did 14th april.
Everyday is the day of waiting for grant.


----------



## Mak1986

Best of luck have u uploaded all docs including afp police check and overseas police check as i did both pakistan and afp police checks i hope u get the grant soon cuz after dat it will be my turn  any ways lets hope we will get direct grant according to this forum who ever got co allocated after there is a long wait 

I applied on 8th april external auditor. 
Points = 20 AU education+5py+30age+5 state. 
I am onshore applicant. However i applied for my wife as well who is ofshore. I did medical on 9th april while wife did 14th april.
Everyday is the day of waiting for grant.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Mak1986 said:


> Best of luck have u uploaded all docs including afp police check and overseas police check as i did both pakistan and afp police checks i hope u get the grant soon cuz after dat it will be my turn  any ways lets hope we will get direct grant according to this forum who ever got co allocated after there is a long wait
> 
> I applied on 8th april external auditor.
> Points = 20 AU education+5py+30age+5 state.
> I am onshore applicant. However i applied for my wife as well who is ofshore. I did medical on 9th april while wife did 14th april.
> Everyday is the day of waiting for grant.


[/QUOTE]

Thankyou.i hope good news this week.


----------



## mustafa makram

yesterday i got CO mail stating that no more docs is required for me as well as promising on finalizing my case as soon as possible.

she has ended it with '' thank you for your patience'' i was certainly taken away by that 

anyhow i hope its for the best of your knowledge guys


----------



## danielm

Hi Mustafa ,

I'm also waiting from 25th Jan and status is on assessment in progress .Did you sent email or call them ? What is your status in immi? Thanks


----------



## mustafa makram

danielm said:


> Hi Mustafa ,
> 
> I'm also waiting from 25th Jan and status is on assessment in progress .Did you sent email or call them ? What is your status in immi? Thanks


i've senr them an email long time ago, i guess it does not link to that. immi account still ''assessment in progress''


----------



## vrkravi

Hi ... I have logged my 190 appl on 22nd Jan and as per the call updates it's still under processing and may take more time...


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016


----------



## ginugeorge

Looks like the grants are happening only for onshore. What was the trend last year, any idea - esp during April - June, Q4 in AUS.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

ginugeorge said:


> Looks like the grants are happening only for onshore. What was the trend last year, any idea - esp during April - June, Q4 in AUS.


Not even for onshore.
I have applied 6 weeks ago. No response yet.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Dear Forum Members,

With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.

ICT Business Analyst
Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years. 
Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


----------



## s.m

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.



Congratulations ! 
Best wishes for a Happy life ahead !1


----------



## HasIrf

Hearty congratulations.. 
VIC or NSW? points break up please..





Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.



Cheers Mate, best of luck for your future in Australia.


----------



## shabdullah

By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter

Following is my timeline

261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
--------------------------
EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
--------------------------


----------



## Kinni23

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


Hey congratulations to you and family members.. 
Could you please suggest something on employment verification. How they contact employers, on fon or email ? And what questions they ask to verify the employment? 
How you got to know that verification happened on that perticular date ?
Thanks


----------



## Ahmedkwt

HasIrf said:


> Hearty congratulations..
> VIC or NSW? points break up please..


Victoria


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Cheers Mate, best of luck for your future in Australia.


Thank you and wish you all will get your grants soon. Waited for five months and I know how it feels every morning while checking emails with no information. In-Sha-Allah you will get your grants soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

Ahmedkwt said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> With the help of almighty Allah and prayers of our friends and family, I am very excited to share with members and well wishers on this forum that I have received grant letters for myself, wife and two kids. We started this process last year in August and this forum was a great help in making those decision and arranging documents. I had job verification from both my previous and current company for 10 points I claimed. I am sharing my timeline with friends so it may help you.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst
> Visa Lodged - 21st December, 2015
> Case Officer Assigned - 19th February, 2016 (Requested Form 80 for myself & wife, More details about points I claimed for Job bank statement for 5 years.
> Information Provided: 25th February, 2016
> Previous Emp Verification: 7th April, 2016
> Current Emp Verification: 14th April, 2016
> Visa Grant: 17th May, 2016.


Congratulations to you and your family Ahmed. Best wishes with your future endeavors.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Kinni23 said:


> Hey congratulations to you and family members..
> Could you please suggest something on employment verification. How they contact employers, on fon or email ? And what questions they ask to verify the employment?
> How you got to know that verification happened on that perticular date ?
> Thanks


Dear Kinni

I don't know how it works for India but here normally they Australian embassy call HR Departments for job details. Since I work in the HR Department and I have verified the details of many who requested letters from me. I know what questions they ask. To be honest if you have requested letter from HR Department and shared the purpose of letter they simply verify your employment details. I have verified details of three employees who have moved to Australia. 

I was informed about the employment verification by HR Department of my previous company on 7th April, 2016. Hope it helps you.


----------



## Ahmedkwt

Kinni23 said:


> Hey congratulations to you and family members..
> Could you please suggest something on employment verification. How they contact employers, on fon or email ? And what questions they ask to verify the employment?
> How you got to know that verification happened on that perticular date ?
> Thanks



Dear Kinni

I don't know how it works for India but here normally they Australian embassy call HR Departments for job details. Since I work in the HR Department and I have verified the details of many who requested letters from me. I know what questions they ask. To be honest if you have requested letter from HR Department and shared the purpose of letter they simply verify your employment details. I have verified details of three employees who have moved to Australia. 

I was informed about the employment verification by HR Department of my previous company on 7th April, 2016. Hope it helps you.


----------



## Kinni23

Ahmedkwt said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey congratulations to you and family members..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please suggest something on employment verification. How they contact employers, on fon or email ? And what questions they ask to verify the employment?
> How you got to know that verification happened on that perticular date ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Kinni
> 
> I don't know how it works for India but here normally they Australian embassy call HR Departments for job details. Since I work in the HR Department and I have verified the details of many who requested letters from me. I know what questions they ask. To be honest if you have requested letter from HR Department and shared the purpose of letter they simply verify your employment details. I have verified details of three employees who have moved to Australia.
> 
> I was informed about the employment verification by HR Department of my previous company on 7th April, 2016. Hope it helps you.
Click to expand...

Hey Ahmed, thank you so much for your response. Here from 'Letter of HR', do you mean experience letter ? 

In my case previously I worked in UK for a company running two different retail franchises. And there was no different HR department and everything was issued by director of the company only. So in this case as I provided the direct contact details of Company director, I believe they will verify it with him only.


----------



## Amairaanonusonu

Hi friends,

its been more than 42 days now, since I lodged my Visa Application for NSW.. this wait is so frustrating... Uploaded all the docs: PCC Medical, form 80,1221 to avoid delay.. No CO contact/Grant
can anyone help the reason for the delay !!!


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Hi guys

I claimed 15 points for employment. 
Do you think the verification call will be made? It is really trouble for me for current company.
Now I got only requested for PCC after CO Contacted me and will submit it soon.
Is there any fomular or trend for employment verification call? or it is just luck and case by case?


----------



## ginugeorge

shabdullah said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, reporting grant for me, wife, son and daughter
> 
> Following is my timeline
> 
> 261112 Systems Analyst 65 Points
> IELTS: L8 R9 W7 S7.5 O8
> --------------------------
> EOI 189: 08-Feb-16 | ITA: 16-Feb-16 | PCC Pak,UAE: 19-Feb-16 | Medicals: 20-Feb-16 | Lodged: 04-Mar-16 | All docs uploaded: 11-Mar-16 | Health Clearance: 15-Mar-16 | Notification of incorrect answer(form80): 20-Mar-16 | CO Contact: 30-Mar-16 (Partner's CV) | Granted 17-May-16 IED: 19-Feb-17
> --------------------------



Congrats!

How you notified the incorrect answers in Form 80? Is that via Form 1023?
I saw two dates issue with my uploaded Form 80 and reuploaded mentioning the corrected version, do u think i should upload form 1023 as well?


----------



## Steiger

Shall I also submit my resume for my visa application?


----------



## mohnishsharma

vikaschandra said:


> It Should not make difference until and unless you are your wife are not seperated. These questions confuse the applicant but DIBP officials would understand as the application includes spouse and kids


Hi

I have mentioned "No' to same question in application though as per your response I should have mentioned my Wife's name. Please advice will it make any difference?

Do I need to update the application? If yes, how?

Seeking your expert advice...........


----------



## vikaschandra

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> I have mentioned "No' to same question in application though as per your response I should have mentioned my Wife's name. Please advice will it make any difference?
> 
> Do I need to update the application? If yes, how?
> 
> Seeking your expert advice...........


for any incorrect answers that you might have provided you can use the form 1023 - Notification to Incorrect Answers

fill it up and upload it to the immi account


----------



## shabdullah

honestly, I am not very sure whether 1023 should be submitted for mistake in form 80 or not but I just did because I thought my mistake is not small as I missed an entry to my home country in International Movements section.



ginugeorge said:


> Congrats!
> 
> How you notified the incorrect answers in Form 80? Is that via Form 1023?
> I saw two dates issue with my uploaded Form 80 and reuploaded mentioning the corrected version, do u think i should upload form 1023 as well?


----------



## vivz

Crazy student said:


> vivz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you..
> I am working in sydney for last 20 months..
> Earlier in 457 and from now on in 190 :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Your case officer team was from Adelaide or Brisbane. How long it take normally once you provide document after case officer contact.
Click to expand...

My case officer was from brisbane.. I got visa after 2 weeks of submitting thrme docs requested by CO


----------



## mohnishsharma

vikaschandra said:


> for any incorrect answers that you might have provided you can use the form 1023 - Notification to Incorrect Answers
> 
> fill it up and upload it to the immi account


Hello Mate

There is another problem where I think I have made a mistake. I got my CPA assessment on 10/02/2016 and on that date CPA assessed by current experience upto 31st Dec 2015 ( docs submitted till Dec for verification) and same date I updated mu EOI with latest date as 10/02/2016 coz to show that I was still working in same firm on the EOI updation date.

Now while lodging VISA also I have mentioned the same period which is till 10/02/2016 instead of mentioning present date as last date. Please advice what should I do in this case?

Should I mention this aspect in form 1023 too. Please note that In any case, its not gonna reduce my points.

Waiting for your inputs.


----------



## jv892508

Any grants today ? 

Processing of 190 visa applications are going at snails pace. However 189 applications processing is much faster (as per myimmitracker site). 

I was thinking that 190 processing will be faster as its nominated by a state. It looks like I was completely wrong with my assumption.


----------



## andreyx108b

jv892508 said:


> Any grants today ? Processing of 190 visa applications are going at snails pace. However 189 applications processing is much faster (as per myimmitracker site). I was thinking that 190 processing will be faster as its nominated by a state. It looks like I was completely wrong with my assumption.


Sc189 a few...


----------



## 2924

Where can I check for state sponsorships?? Plz send me link to check that online.


----------



## jv892508

2924 said:


> Where can I check for state sponsorships?? Plz send me link to check that online.


If you are referring to EOI or visa status, there is a community immigration tracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en) where people disclose their details voluntary. This is not an official site from DIBP or any Australian state. This site is a great and will give you an general picture EOI and visa application processing timelines. There are some interesting analytical reports too !


----------



## nishitgandhi

Guys, I have a query.

If one is getting a company transfer to Australia, but for initial 1 year that opportunity is not at NSW but at Mel,Vic....

In such case what does NSW reply when such permission email is sent? can any 1 point me to real cases or Threads!


----------



## rohan6682

Hi,

Can anyone give me email id of GSM Adelaide. I logged my application on 24th Jan and have not been contacted by case officer since then.

Last week I called Immigration office and they told me my allocated office is Adelaide. Now I am planing to contact Adelaide office but I don't have any details as to which team is allocated to me, therefore i need there email id

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

rohan6682 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me email id of GSM Adelaide. I logged my application on 24th Jan and have not been contacted by case officer since then.
> 
> Last week I called Immigration office and they told me my allocated office is Adelaide. Now I am planing to contact Adelaide office but I don't have any details as to which team is allocated to me, therefore i need there email id
> 
> Thanks


You can send email on [email protected]


----------



## vikaschandra

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Mate
> 
> There is another problem where I think I have made a mistake. I got my CPA assessment on 10/02/2016 and on that date CPA assessed by current experience upto 31st Dec 2015 ( docs submitted till Dec for verification) and same date I updated mu EOI with latest date as 10/02/2016 coz to show that I was still working in same firm on the EOI updation date.
> 
> Now while lodging VISA also I have mentioned the same period which is till 10/02/2016 instead of mentioning present date as last date. Please advice what should I do in this case?
> 
> Should I mention this aspect in form 1023 too. Please note that In any case, its not gonna reduce my points.
> 
> Waiting for your inputs.


Use the same form 1023 to notify dibp about incorrect answer.


----------



## rohan6682

vikaschandra said:


> You can send email on [email protected]


I have send the same but i doubt after how much time it will reach my case office.

If any other email, pls guide


----------



## vikaschandra

rohan6682 said:


> I have send the same but i doubt after how much time it will reach my case office.
> 
> If any other email, pls guide


You must have received auto reply stating the email was received. It does not take long to get the email redirected to the case officer as this is one of the traditional means of sending files after visa lodge which is followed by many agents. 
If you have sent the email with details of your application it must have already been recieve by the CO. Though they may not choose to respond immediately


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

jv892508 said:


> Any grants today ?
> 
> Processing of 190 visa applications are going at snails pace. However 189 applications processing is much faster (as per myimmitracker site).
> 
> I was thinking that 190 processing will be faster as its nominated by a state. It looks like I was completely wrong with my assumption.


Yes, people just very few people are getting grant now a days. From last week they slow down applications


----------



## valaj

Hi Guys,

I have one query regarding eVisa. I have already lodged my visa on 19th April and I have received an acknowledgement for the same. But now when I login to Immi Account, it shows me my application in the List of applications table along with a check box and there is a "Submit applications" button below. When I click on the "Reference Number" in this table, it takes me to the Application page. And here it says that "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."

My question is - Do I need to Submit application? Or should I just have to wait for the Case Officer to get allocated to my application?? I am getting nervous as its already a month and there is no movement...


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

valaj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one query regarding eVisa. I have already lodged my visa on 19th April and I have received an acknowledgement for the same. But now when I login to Immi Account, it shows me my application in the List of applications table along with a check box and there is a "Submit applications" button below. When I click on the "Reference Number" in this table, it takes me to the Application page. And here it says that "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."
> 
> My question is - Do I need to Submit application? Or should I just have to wait for the Case Officer to get allocated to my application?? I am getting nervous as its already a month and there is no movement...


There is no need to worry about that. It will be the same until CO allocation. I believe wait another 10 days minimum. 
I have seen only 2 people got grant or co allocation who applied on first week of april. 
Even i applied on 8th april and its same as yours that application received and will be accessed.


----------



## danielm

Waiting waiting disappointment only ..lodged application 25th Jan and requested documents on 2nd March were submitted on 15th March . From since there is no reply from co.It is already reaching 120!days after lodged and 60 days crossed after submitted the requested docs .


----------



## vrkravi

danielm said:


> Waiting waiting disappointment only ..lodged application 25th Jan and requested documents on 2nd March were submitted on 15th March . From since there is no reply from co.It is already reaching 120!days after lodged and 60 days crossed after submitted the requested docs .




Same here Dani... This long waiting is really testing our patience, not able to concentrate on anything...


----------



## danielm

vrkravi said:


> Same here Dani... This long waiting is really testing our patience, not able to concentrate on anything...


When I tried to call them after get the voice message got up the engaged tone and cut the call , is it normal ?


----------



## vrkravi

danielm said:


> When I tried to call them after get the voice message got up the engaged tone and cut the call , is it normal ?




Not really... For me only once call got disconnected due to network issues with Skype, pls try calling them again, I hope you will get some new updates...


----------



## danielm

From yesterday onwards tried and today also same issue .


----------



## markand911

*CO Assignment*

Guys,

I lodged VISA application on 16th Apr.
Its been a month but still no CO is assigned.
Is it normal?


----------



## ginugeorge

markand911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged VISA application on 16th Apr.
> Its been a month but still no CO is assigned.
> Is it normal?



This is the new normal i guess. We are in the same boat, i completed 30 days of waiting today. Till no Co allocated.

However, i am hearing the trend in AUS Q4 is like this. They approve in bundles on July 1st week is am hearing. No clarifications/confirmations to this. (read in another forum!)


----------



## Randilg

is it worth lodging EOI for an occupation thats only on the CSOL list? How long is the wait?


----------



## ginugeorge

Randilg said:


> is it worth lodging EOI for an occupation thats only on the CSOL list? How long is the wait?



Yes. Nothing is bad. Waiting period changes day by day, whats ur occupation code?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

No grants today either, its really frustrating now everyday passes by in the hopes of getting the grant mail and at the end you face the disappointment.


----------



## isaiah55

*EOI issues with consultant*

I have submitted EOI through an agent, agent says I have 60 points which includes 5 points for work experience, however I had 4 years and 8 months total experience during ACS validation, out of which 2 years were deducted by ACS which left me hanging with 2 years and 8 months exp.. I need a minimum of 3 years to earn 5 points right ?? can anybody tell me what can happen with the EOI application ? I guess I have only 55 points but EOI already submitted..

Software tester | 261314
ACS verified date : 21/07/2015
PTE cleared date : 30/04/2016 (70/72/73/69)
EOI submitted date : 2nd May 2016
EOI applied for visa subclass 189 and 190 (consultant applied)


----------



## T_mina

Hello everyone. 
I have lodged application on 19th April and have not been contact yet. The problem is that I have only one name and that is my Family name. Passport and all education documents its the same. But in my marriage certificate the marriage registrar wrote my father's first name with my name. When I applied for student visa I wrote my only family name and they had no issue with that as they never asked for explanation and also the same for 485 visa. Both time they Grated visa without asking for clarification about the extra name on the marriage certificate. 
Now when I applied for 190, to the question "Have you ever known by other names?" I answered No, same as I did in my previous visa applications. I don't know why this time I am concerned that they might point out this and will think that I have provided wrong information in the application. My question is should I fill the form 1023 and tell them about that or not as they had no objections in my previous applications. 

Thank you and sorry for the long post.


----------



## aussiebear

I submitted my EOI on 17th May 2016 for NSW 190 261313-Software Engineer. 
Points = 65 (60 + 5 for SS)

Any idea when I will get an invite from NSW side?


----------



## vikaschandra

T_mina said:


> Hello everyone.
> I have lodged application on 19th April and have not been contact yet. The problem is that I have only one name and that is my Family name. Passport and all education documents its the same. But in my marriage certificate the marriage registrar wrote my father's first name with my name. When I applied for student visa I wrote my only family name and they had no issue with that as they never asked for explanation and also the same for 485 visa. Both time they Grated visa without asking for clarification about the extra name on the marriage certificate.
> Now when I applied for 190, to the question "Have you ever known by other names?" I answered No, same as I did in my previous visa applications. I don't know why this time I am concerned that they might point out this and will think that I have provided wrong information in the application. My question is should I fill the form 1023 and tell them about that or not as they had no objections in my previous applications.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the long post.


I think you should wait for some time before you make any changes.


----------



## T_mina

vikaschandra said:


> I think you should wait for some time before you make any changes.


Ok thank you very much. I will wait. If case officer ask then I will explain. Hope for the best.


----------



## JayBees

Thank you Lord.

Just received grant emails for me, wife and son and we are super duper happy! It has been a long journey which started in Sept 2014. It took 35 weeks for Vetassess outcome (including review) and 17 weeks for visa grant from application. 

Thank you everyone in the forum who supported me all this while and to my wonderful agent who helped me to keep calm and wait!  There are some wonderful people in this forum who helps people in need and you guys are the best. Keep up the good work guys. 

Now time to move on to Traveling to Sydney 2016 gang! 

Cheers!!!


----------



## micksarima

Any grants 190 visa today?.


----------



## choudharykrishna

JayBees said:


> Thank you Lord.
> 
> Just received grant emails for me, wife and son and we are super duper happy! It has been a long journey which started in Sept 2014. It took 35 weeks for Vetassess outcome (including review) and 17 weeks for visa grant from application.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum who supported me all this while and to my wonderful agent who helped me to keep calm and wait!  There are some wonderful people in this forum who helps people in need and you guys are the best. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Now time to move on to Traveling to Sydney 2016 gang!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## micksarima

It's been more than 116 days since lodgement...It seems like that DIBP has gone foto a break?..


----------



## danielm

JayBees said:


> Thank you Lord. Just received grant emails for me, wife and son and we are super duper happy! It has been a long journey which started in Sept 2014. It took 35 weeks for Vetassess outcome (including review) and 17 weeks for visa grant from application. Thank you everyone in the forum who supported me all this while and to my wonderful agent who helped me to keep calm and wait!  There are some wonderful people in this forum who helps people in need and you guys are the best. Keep up the good work guys. Now time to move on to Traveling to Sydney 2016 gang!  Cheers!!!


Congratulations and wish u all the best .


----------



## vikaschandra

JayBees said:


> Thank you Lord.
> 
> Just received grant emails for me, wife and son and we are super duper happy! It has been a long journey which started in Sept 2014. It took 35 weeks for Vetassess outcome (including review) and 17 weeks for visa grant from application.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum who supported me all this while and to my wonderful agent who helped me to keep calm and wait!  There are some wonderful people in this forum who helps people in need and you guys are the best. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Now time to move on to Traveling to Sydney 2016 gang!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations to you and your family Jay.


----------



## micksarima

He Jaybeez and chaudharykrishna,
Thanku for reply and congrats for grant Jay beez. .Can you share your timeline?
Regards


----------



## Jack21

JayBees said:


> Thank you Lord.
> 
> Just received grant emails for me, wife and son and we are super duper happy! It has been a long journey which started in Sept 2014. It took 35 weeks for Vetassess outcome (including review) and 17 weeks for visa grant from application.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum who supported me all this while and to my wonderful agent who helped me to keep calm and wait!  There are some wonderful people in this forum who helps people in need and you guys are the best. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Now time to move on to Traveling to Sydney 2016 gang!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congrats & best of luck for your journey !

Can u plz brief about your employment verification?


----------



## zhzolot

*Great news from JayBees*



JayBees said:


> Thank you Lord.
> 
> Just received grant emails for me, wife and son and we are super duper happy! It has been a long journey which started in Sept 2014. It took 35 weeks for Vetassess outcome (including review) and 17 weeks for visa grant from application.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum who supported me all this while and to my wonderful agent who helped me to keep calm and wait!  There are some wonderful people in this forum who helps people in need and you guys are the best. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Now time to move on to Traveling to Sydney 2016 gang!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congtats!!! :clap2:


----------



## MimoMKF

Hey guys,

How many lodged their visa b4 5th of Feb. and did not receive grant yet?
Can we count and share any good news for anyone of us.

No.1


----------



## s.m

JayBees said:


> Thank you Lord.
> 
> Just received grant emails for me, wife and son and we are super duper happy! It has been a long journey which started in Sept 2014. It took 35 weeks for Vetassess outcome (including review) and 17 weeks for visa grant from application.
> 
> Thank you everyone in the forum who supported me all this while and to my wonderful agent who helped me to keep calm and wait!  There are some wonderful people in this forum who helps people in need and you guys are the best. Keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Now time to move on to Traveling to Sydney 2016 gang!
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations !!!  all the best for a happy journey ahead !


----------



## danielm

Applied on 25th Jan and requested documents submitted on March 15 .From since no reply from co ,called today the person from DIBP said application under character check and no outstanding documents required .


----------



## MimoMKF

danielm said:


> Applied on 25th Jan and requested documents submitted on March 15 .From since no reply from co ,called today the person from DIBP said application under character check and no outstanding documents required .


danielm .......... 25 Jan
MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb


----------



## harshvg4

MimoMKF said:


> danielm .......... 25 Jan
> 
> MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb




18th Jan!! ☹


----------



## MimoMKF

MimoMKF said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How many lodged their visa b4 5th of Feb. and did not receive grant yet?
> Can we count and share any good news for anyone of us.
> 
> No.1


harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan

danielm .......... 25 Jan

MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb


----------



## Raj2212

Hello All,

I have been contacted by a visa officer earlier today from New Delhi for checking my employment details including roles and responsibilities.
Also i was asked to send the signed scan copy of the consent authorisation form to verfiy my employment with previous and current employer.

Please can i request you to confirm on how they would contact, is it email or by phone so that i can let my current and previous HR know on this.
Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks

13th Jan visa lodged, 190, NSW ICT BA
CO contact Feb 24
PCC doc uploaded on Mar 7th


----------



## MimoMKF

MimoMKF said:


> Raj2212 .......... 13 jan
> 
> harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan
> 
> danielm .......... 25 Jan
> 
> MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb
> 
> 
> Plz, feel free to add urself to the current list


----------



## s.m

Raj2212 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been contacted by a visa officer earlier today from New Delhi for checking my employment details including roles and responsibilities.
> Also i was asked to send the signed scan copy of the consent authorisation form to verfiy my employment with previous and current employer.
> 
> Please can i request you to confirm on how they would contact, is it email or by phone so that i can let my current and previous HR know on this.
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 13th Jan visa lodged, 190, NSW ICT BA
> CO contact Feb 24
> PCC doc uploaded on Mar 7th


Hi Raj,

While I do not have answer to your question, I desire to know how did they contact you - email or phone call? Mobile no. or landline (New Delhi embassy No) ?

Surprisingly lot of members are now a days getting employment verification calls.. Could be good .. but could be bad as well on overall credibility of applicants..


----------



## Raj2212

Call was from a Landline in New Delhi to my mobile.

Please as i requested earlier, experts request your advise on my query.

Thanks


----------



## danielm

Guys today got an employment check email to my present employer and he response tdy itself .How Long will take for the next stage ?


----------



## vrkravi

danielm said:


> Guys today got an employment check email to my present employer and he response tdy itself .How Long will take for the next stage ?




Good progress Dani,as per forum updates/ tracker , I feel you shud get ur grant in one or two weeks...


----------



## danielm

Hope for the best.


----------



## Raj2212

Hi Vikas or Andrey,
Please request your help to respond to my query on Emp verification
Thanks


----------



## Raj2212

Hello Vikas or Andrey,

I have been contacted by a visa officer earlier today from New Delhi for checking my employment details including roles and responsibilities.
Also i was asked to send the signed scan copy of the consent authorisation form to verfiy my employment with previous and current employer.

Please can i request you to confirm on how they would contact, is it email or by phone so that i can let my current and previous HR know on this.
Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks

13th Jan visa lodged, 190, NSW ICT BA
CO contact Feb 24
PCC doc uploaded on Mar 7th


----------



## markand911

*Background Verification*

Guys,

Suddenly, my consultant send me an email informing details on background verification by CO.

I am from Software field.
Is it normal.

I lodged visa application on 16 Apr2016.
How soon i can expect a verification call?


----------



## abhipunjabi

markand911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Suddenly, my consultant send me an email informing details on background verification by CO.
> 
> I am from Software field.
> Is it normal.
> 
> I lodged visa application on 16 Apr2016.
> How soon i can expect a verification call?


Hi Mark,

I do not have answer to your question.
What is your anzsco code? And for which state did you apply?

Regards.


----------



## markand911

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I do not have answer to your question.
> What is your anzsco code? And for which state did you apply?
> 
> Regards.


ANZSCO code-231312
SS received from NSW


----------



## zhzolot

MimoMKF said:


> MimoMKF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raj2212 .......... 13 jan
> 
> harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan
> 
> danielm .......... 25 Jan
> 
> MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb
> 
> 
> Plz, feel free to add urself to the current list
> 
> 
> 
> 04 Feb -- lodged 190 visa application with VIC SS;
> 03 Mar -- 1st contact from CO: requested CV and asked about spouse English (evidence or 2VAC);
> 08 Apr -- 2nd contact from Skilled Support asking form 1221 for me and info about PhD thesis, publications, etc.;
> 13 May -- requested 2VAC;
> waiting...
Click to expand...


----------



## vikaschandra

Raj2212 said:


> Hello Vikas or Andrey,
> 
> I have been contacted by a visa officer earlier today from New Delhi for checking my employment details including roles and responsibilities.
> Also i was asked to send the signed scan copy of the consent authorisation form to verfiy my employment with previous and current employer.
> 
> Please can i request you to confirm on how they would contact, is it email or by phone so that i can let my current and previous HR know on this.
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 13th Jan visa lodged, 190, NSW ICT BA
> CO contact Feb 24
> PCC doc uploaded on Mar 7th


Verification can be done by different means

1. Only by Phone call to your HR
2. Only by email to to your HR
3. By making a call to your HR followed bu an email for written confirmation
4. Physical verification - DIBP officials may visit your Office and meet HR

Either of these can happen or may not happen at all. Depends on the personnel doing verification on how satisfied he or she is with your answers and the integrity of the documents provided.


----------



## harshvg4

vikaschandra said:


> Verification can be done by different means
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Only by Phone call to your HR
> 
> 2. Only by email to to your HR
> 
> 3. By making a call to your HR followed bu an email for written confirmation
> 
> 4. Physical verification - DIBP officials may visit your Office and meet HR
> 
> 
> 
> Either of these can happen or may not happen at all. Depends on the personnel doing verification on how satisfied he or she is with your answers and the integrity of the documents provided.




How about if the reference letter is from a manager?
You have any idea whether they call the manager in this scenario or the HR? (Though where they will get the no of the HR would b difficult to determine in this case)


----------



## JayBees

Jack21 said:


> Congrats & best of luck for your journey !
> 
> Can u plz brief about your employment verification?


Hello Jack,

My current and previous companies received landline calls from Aus consulate. They spoke to HR and then sent emails to confirm job details. The interesting point is I didn't claim points for previous employment. May be CO initiated verification because I didn't submit any proof for that one as I thought it is irrelevant! I claimed 15 points for current employment.


----------



## MimoMKF

Raj2212 .......... 13 jan

harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan

danielm .......... 25 Jan

Zhzolot ............ 4 Feb

MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb


Plz, feel free to add urself to the current list


----------



## Lakshmi780

Hi to all the members. ..my occupation is in csol (marketing specialist ) got positive assessment from vetasses.. currently NT state is open for my occupation. Anyone can suggest me about job opportunities or lifestyle in NT


----------



## vikaschandra

harshvg4 said:


> How about if the reference letter is from a manager?
> You have any idea whether they call the manager in this scenario or the HR? (Though where they will get the no of the HR would b difficult to determine in this case)


In case of stat declaration by a manager it is possible that they may approach only your manager to verify but yes you cannot rule out the possibility of DIBP officials not contacting your HR especially if the reference letter is provided on the company letter head


----------



## prash1980

*got grant*

by gods grace got visa grant for 261313, visa lodged -Mar 14th 2016, CO asked for form 80 on April 17th, uploaded it on Apr 25th, can anybody please tell me next steps


----------



## vikaschandra

prash1980 said:


> by gods grace got visa grant for 261313, visa lodged -Mar 14th 2016, CO asked for form 80 on April 17th, uploaded it on Apr 25th, can anybody please tell me next steps


Congratulations Prash. Check the visa status on the VEVO.

start planning for the big move


----------



## mamoon

Congrats dear..

Which Office was allocated to your case? Adelaide or Brisbane?



prash1980 said:


> by gods grace got visa grant for 261313, visa lodged -Mar 14th 2016, CO asked for form 80 on April 17th, uploaded it on Apr 25th, can anybody please tell me next steps


----------



## aussiebear

Subscribe


----------



## Jack21

JayBees said:


> Hello Jack,
> 
> My current and previous companies received landline calls from Aus consulate. They spoke to HR and then sent emails to confirm job details. The interesting point is I didn't claim points for previous employment. May be CO initiated verification because I didn't submit any proof for that one as I thought it is irrelevant! I claimed 15 points for current employment.


Hi

Thanks for reply. I am concerned *bcoz* my previous co. has changed its location and landline no. mentioned in empl. letters has also changed. So just wondering whether i *shud* inform this to co upfront or *shud* i wait for him to ask..*plz* advise

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## choudharykrishna

prash1980 said:


> by gods grace got visa grant for 261313, visa lodged -Mar 14th 2016, CO asked for form 80 on April 17th, uploaded it on Apr 25th, can anybody please tell me next steps


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Please guide:

I have 1.8 years of experience (until 2010) after my post grad from sydney in 2009, got married and a home make now since past 3 years.
Will post australian skills assessment do and let me gain points 20 for my education(15) + Australian study(5)+1.5 years of experience(I meet suitability criteria for ACS)

thanks


----------



## Tinkerbell1

45 days and counting...!!!!


----------



## cd93419

Any forum or website to check where people are migrating with dates and collaborate with each other for smooth migration in order to have hassle free experience ?? Pls share


----------



## prash1980

mamoon said:


> Congrats dear..
> 
> Which Office was allocated to your case? Adelaide or Brisbane?


adelaide


----------



## MimoMKF

Hey guys,

How many lodged their visa b4 5th of Feb. and did not receive grant yet?
Can we count and share any good news for anyone of us.

Raj2212 .......... 13 jan

harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan

danielm .......... 25 Jan

micksarima .... 28 Jan

Zhzolot ............ 4 Feb

MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb


Plz, feel free to add urself to the current list


----------



## vrkravi

MimoMKF said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How many lodged their visa b4 5th of Feb. and did not receive grant yet?
> Can we count and share any good news for anyone of us.
> 
> Raj2212 .......... 13 jan
> 
> harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan
> 
> Vrkravi..............22nd Jan
> 
> danielm .......... 25 Jan
> 
> micksarima .... 28 Jan
> 
> Zhzolot ............ 4 Feb
> 
> MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb
> 
> 
> Plz, feel free to add urself to the current list


 I have added myself to the above list


----------



## zhzolot

*Grant!!!*

Dear forum members,

I am happy to share a good news with you: I've just got grant for myself, my wife and my daughter :second:.

Thank you very much for all your support and calming words that I've received during this period of waiting, doubting and asking (questions)!

I wish that all grant-awaiting members of the forum (and all the applicants in general) get their grants very soon!


----------



## danielm

Congratulation for u & family .Can you share your timeline ? I have lodged my application 25th Jan .Thanks


----------



## choudharykrishna

zhzolot said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am happy to share a good news with you: I've just got grant for myself, my wife and my daughter :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support and calming words that I've received during this period of waiting, doubting and asking (questions)!
> 
> I wish that all grant-awaiting members of the forum (and all the applicants in general) get their grants very soon!


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## mamoon

Congratulations buddy. 

Please do share your timeline and Office (Adelaide or Brisbane)




zhzolot said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am happy to share a good news with you: I've just got grant for myself, my wife and my daughter :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support and calming words that I've received during this period of waiting, doubting and asking (questions)!
> 
> I wish that all grant-awaiting members of the forum (and all the applicants in general) get their grants very soon!


----------



## zhzolot

Dear mamoon, choudharykrishna, danielm,

Thanks a lot!!!

IELTS (General): Sept 2015, L:7, R:8, W:7, S:8;
Engineers Austr outcome (233914): 12 Jan 2016;
VIC SS grant: 14 Jan 2016;
190 visa application lodged (with meds, PCC): 04 Feb;
1st CO contact: 3 Mar, asked for CV and wife's English (evidence or readiness to pay VAC2);
2nd CO contact (Skilled Support): 08 Apr, form 1221 for me (forgotten to upload initially, but did it for my wife and daughter, as well as did it with form 80), info about my PhD defense;
3rd CO contact: 13 May, asked for 2VAC payment for my wife;
GRANT: 19 May :rockon:

CO team location was Adelaide, I replied on all the request immediately, starting from the second CO contact it was a different person


----------



## mustafa makram

zhzolot said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am happy to share a good news with you: I've just got grant for myself, my wife and my daughter :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support and calming words that I've received during this period of waiting, doubting and asking (questions)!
> 
> I wish that all grant-awaiting members of the forum (and all the applicants in general) get their grants very soon!


congratulations man, am really happy for you. we've been through this together. wish me a speedy one my friend


----------



## MimoMKF

Hey guys,

How many lodged their visa b4 5th of Feb. and did not receive grant yet?
Can we count and share any good news for anyone of us.

Raj2212 .......... 13 jan

harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan

Vrkravi..............22nd Jan 

danielm .......... 25 Jan

micksarima .... 28 Jan

Zhzolot ............ 4 Feb (granted it today, 19/05)

MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb


Plz, feel free to add urself to the current list


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Hey guys what docs are required to prove spouse relationship. I have attached. 
1) bank letter (declair that we maintain husband wife account )
2) marriage certificate. 
3) wedding photos
4) family decleration about our relationship.
5) friends decleration about our relationship.
6) email communication since we married.

Im onshore and have applied for my wife as well who is offshore.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

Dear Seniors

I have a question
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa lodged -11th March
Co contacted - 11th April requried oversea PCC and military certificate
Additionally required documents will be uploaded next week 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Does this mean my other documents are ok?
I am worried that they maybe make verification to my current company.
I claimed 15 for experience and might get fired once my company finds out that I am in Visa process.
If I submit those additional documents, will they give me grant or check all document again?


----------



## JayBees

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for reply. I am concerned *bcoz* my previous co. has changed its location and landline no. mentioned in empl. letters has also changed. So just wondering whether i *shud* inform this to co upfront or *shud* i wait for him to ask..*plz* advise
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> kaju/moderator*


I'm not an expert on this but I think you should inform them in advance. If they are unable to contact your previous company (hope it won't happen), it will delay the entire process. Mine was delayed as I didn't provide enough evidence. I left the company 11 years back and didn't bother to collect experience cert and other evidences then but they were very helpful when I contacted them recently. Even though they didn't let me know about the entire verification procedure, I got a general idea how it was done. Let the seniors comment on your case.


----------



## JayBees

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes.


----------



## s.m

zhzolot said:


> Dear forum members,
> 
> I am happy to share a good news with you: I've just got grant for myself, my wife and my daughter :second:.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your support and calming words that I've received during this period of waiting, doubting and asking (questions)!
> 
> I wish that all grant-awaiting members of the forum (and all the applicants in general) get their grants very soon!


Congratulations Zhzolot 

Cheers on the success... Hope you have an enjoyable journey ahead!


----------



## zhzolot

mustafa makram said:


> congratulations man, am really happy for you. we've been through this together. wish me a speedy one my friend


Hi Mustafa,

Thank you for your warm words. I am sure that you'll get your grant very soon (especially taking into account that your visa officer promised a prompt processing of your application).

In general, I think that now they are putting all their efforts for processing of long waiting applicants like me and you. Your grant is somewhere near...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raj2212

Hello Vikas,

As you know i have been contacted by AHC New Delhi for employment verification yesterday.
From what you know please advise in what time frame they would complete the verification.
Is it a week or more than that after the call from AHC.
Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks

190 NSW Visa Lodged : 13/01/2016
CO contact : 24/02/2016 
Japan PCC,DOC Submitted: 07/03/2016
AHC New Delhi call received on 18/05/16 for employment verification


----------



## vikaschandra

Raj2212 said:


> Hello Vikas,
> 
> As you know i have been contacted by AHC New Delhi for employment verification yesterday.
> From what you know please advise in what time frame they would complete the verification.
> Is it a week or more than that after the call from AHC.
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 190 NSW Visa Lodged : 13/01/2016
> CO contact : 24/02/2016
> Japan PCC,DOC Submitted: 07/03/2016
> AHC New Delhi call received on 18/05/16 for employment verification


Raj I have seen cases when an individual has verification done and 2 days after it he received his grant whereas there are cases when the verification happened months ago and yet the applicant is awaiting grant. 

cannot say anything for sure on this matter. But yes it is good sing that things are moving ahead closer to the grant. 
Stay positive and expect the grant to hit your inbox soon.


----------



## dheeraj81

Raj2212 said:


> Hello Vikas or Andrey,
> 
> I have been contacted by a visa officer earlier today from New Delhi for checking my employment details including roles and responsibilities.
> Also i was asked to send the signed scan copy of the consent authorisation form to verfiy my employment with previous and current employer.
> 
> Please can i request you to confirm on how they would contact, is it email or by phone so that i can let my current and previous HR know on this.
> Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 13th Jan visa lodged, 190, NSW ICT BA
> CO contact Feb 24
> PCC doc uploaded on Mar 7th


Hi Raj, 

Can you provide us sample copy of consent authorization form..or how does it look like?


----------



## Raj2212

Dear Sir,

Please consider this as my consent to perform employer verification. I have no objection if any authorised party contact my previous/ current employer(s) to verify my employment history.

Thanks & Regards

Above is the consent form that has to be signed and scanned back to them


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi All... Wanted to know that applying through MARA registered agent will give me some advantage or weight to my application, i have applied for 190 NSW on 11-May.
Also wanted to know when should i expect CO to be assigned and how much time will grant take.


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi All... Wanted to know that applying through MARA registered agent will give me some advantage or weight to my application, i have applied for 190 NSW on 11-May.
> Also wanted to know when should i expect CO to be assigned and how much time will grant take.


You have already paid the fees now and it is about getting medicals done, getting the PCC and uploading the documents only why do you want to waste money hiring a Mara agent i do not think it is going to add any value at this stage of your application.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> You have already paid the fees now and it is about getting medicals done, getting the PCC and uploading the documents only why do you want to waste money hiring a Mara agent i do not think it is going to add any value at this stage of your application.


Thanks for reply Vikas, Actually i didnt phrase my questions correct. I meant to say that all this process is already done through MARA agent only. Wanted to know will this be an advantage for me. PCC and Medicals are also completed and uploaded.
Wanted to know when shall I get a CO allocated and when can i expect VISA grant..
Regards...


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks for reply Vikas, Actually i didnt phrase my questions correct. I meant to say that all this process is already done through MARA agent only. Wanted to know will this be an advantage for me. PCC and Medicals are also completed and uploaded.
> Wanted to know when shall I get a CO allocated and when can i expect VISA grant..
> Regards...


CO allocation happens pretty fast these days probably in couple of weeks time or less. There could be an instance when you might not know if the CO is allocated to your case as the application status would remain as "Application Received" and can change directly to "Finalized" check the attachment for clarity. 

Cannot say for sure if getting the application submitted through a Mara Agent would be treated differently cause at the end it is the integrity of your documents that would matter.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

vikaschandra said:


> CO allocation happens pretty fast these days probably in couple of weeks time or less. There could be an instance when you might not know if the CO is allocated to your case as the application status would remain as "Application Received" and can change directly to "Finalized" check the attachment for clarity.
> 
> Cannot say for sure if getting the application submitted through a Mara Agent would be treated differently cause at the end it is the integrity of your documents that would matter.


Thanks Vikas.. Appreciate your reply. All Documents and uploaded files are genuine and i can assure 100% authentic.
Regards....


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Thanks Vikas.. Appreciate your reply. All Documents and uploaded files are genuine and i can assure 100% authentic.
> Regards....


Well then it is all matter of time now I would be happy to see Fellow from the occupation code 2611xx get the grant soon. Keep your fingers crossed and keep us updated on the progress. 

Best wishes with your application


----------



## unikorn

vikaschandra said:


> Raj I have seen cases when an individual has verification done and 2 days after it he received his grant whereas there are cases when the verification happened months ago and yet the applicant is awaiting grant.
> 
> cannot say anything for sure on this matter. But yes it is good sing that things are moving ahead closer to the grant.
> Stay positive and expect the grant to hit your inbox soon.


15 days since the employment verification was done (65 days since application submitted), and still counting


----------



## suman.rani

Hi. I am from Faridabad, haryana and I have applied for 190 subclass( nsw )) through RMA agent, Occupation Code 233311, score with state sponsorship is 75. Visa application was submitted with pcc, medicals (my spouse and I) on 05.04.2016. Its been 45 days no case officer has been assigned yet. I don't know how long will it take to process our visa. Can anyone please suggest me how long does it take ( who recently got the visa for nsw under subclass 190)? Suman


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

suman.rani said:


> Hi. I am from Faridabad, haryana and I have applied for 190 subclass( nsw )) through RMA agent, Occupation Code 233311, score with state sponsorship is 75. Visa application was submitted with pcc, medicals (my spouse and I) on 05.04.2016. Its been 45 days no case officer has been assigned yet. I don't know how long will it take to process our visa. Can anyone please suggest me how long does it take ( who recently got the visa for nsw under subclass 190)? Suman


Dont worry, you may get direct grant which takes up to 60 days .


----------



## supernova123

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Dont worry, you may get direct grant which takes up to 60 days .


Bro what is direct grant ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## suman.rani

Thanks Salman for the info.


----------



## ginugeorge

supernova123 said:


> Bro what is direct grant ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



If all your documents are front loaded then you will get a direct grant. Check whether you have uploaded all docs including Form 80, 1221 etc.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

supernova123 said:


> Bro what is direct grant ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Its when you get grant without any CO contact or being asked to send additional documents.


----------



## micksarima

Hi all, 
another blank day gone today .How many got contacted by case officer from adelaide?
Regards
Mick


----------



## harshvg4

Any grants today??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielm

Two days before employment verification done by DIBP,when I can expect the grant ? Thanks


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends and senior members,

Need your guidance seriously. I am stuck now with 120 days and no updates on my visa application. Till date no CO contact and application status is still "application receieved". Now what should i do. Already 4 months are up and I don't know what's happening in my case. What's the best way to break this silence i am experiencing. I am absolutely blank on my visa application. Now june is the last hope.

Should I withdraw and reapply again in july with fresh programme?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

MimoMKF said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How many lodged their visa b4 5th of Feb. and did not receive grant yet?
> Can we count and share any good news for anyone of us.
> 
> Raj2212 .......... 13 jan
> 
> harshvg4 ........ 18 Jan
> 
> danielm .......... 25 Jan
> 
> micksarima .... 28 Jan
> 
> Zhzolot ............ 4 Feb
> 
> MimoMKF ........ 5 Feb
> 
> 
> Plz, feel free to add urself to the current list




Gaudit24....... 22nd January.


----------



## Raj2212

danielm said:


> Two days before employment verification done by DIBP,when I can expect the grant ? Thanks


Hi Danielm,

Did they ask you to sign the consent form and send it back after the call.
In my case they have asked to send the form.
Am assuming all who got a call from AHC will have to send the consent form back.
Pls let me know.

Thanks


----------



## danielm

No,my manager received an email with the attachment letter where he was given me a reference.


----------



## vikaschandra

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends and senior members,
> 
> Need your guidance seriously. I am stuck now with 120 days and no updates on my visa application. Till date no CO contact and application status is still "application receieved". Now what should i do. Already 4 months are up and I don't know what's happening in my case. What's the best way to break this silence i am experiencing. I am absolutely blank on my visa application. Now june is the last hope.
> 
> Should I withdraw and reapply again in july with fresh programme?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is just delay mate there are applicants waiting since almost 200+ days do not get frustrated and do something stupid. Take the thought out of your mind about withdrawing the application that is not at all good idea. 

Give DIBP a call in monday or send them email enquiring about your application status.


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> It is just delay mate there are applicants waiting since almost 200+ days do not get frustrated and do something stupid. Take the thought out of your mind about withdrawing the application that is not at all good idea.
> 
> Give DIBP a call in monday or send them email enquiring about your application status.


How can one wait for 200+ days without any message from DIBP (at least requesting information)? I am quite surprised that those waiting for such a long time did not ask DIBP about the situation.


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> How can one wait for 200+ days without any message from DIBP (at least requesting information)? I am quite surprised that those waiting for such a long time did not ask DIBP about the situation.


We understand that the wait is pretty long but what other good option can an applicant have other than waiting? None that I can think of. 

Withdrawing application as gaudit mentioned is not the solution as it does not gaurantee that next time application would be finalized in few days and would not go into wait again?


----------



## gaudit24

vikaschandra said:


> We understand that the wait is pretty long but what other good option can an applicant have other than waiting? None that I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> Withdrawing application as gaudit mentioned is not the solution as it does not gaurantee that next time application would be finalized in few days and would not go into wait again?




I truly agree with you vikas, but the point is how things move is really not known. When i applied or lodged, i uploaded upfront all the document in expectation to receive a direct grant. Unfortunately, from nowhere nothing turned up till 120 days of application.

Nothing, is known. I am blank and my family is also blank as what should we do now. Atleast in assessment, they said max. Time is 3 or 4 months. Here, its endless. 

Stories of people getting grant after 1 long year is also heard. It makes me worry as how long this will go.

All family planning, settling is dependent on this. But as you rightly said waiting is the only thing i can do.

Very tough to deal. Let's see what happens by next month....but you guys are a real support and helping us prevent from making any mistake.

Does making them a call or email result to further delays??? Is all now i am wanting to know. Just not to make any further misakes again.


----------



## vikaschandra

gaudit24 said:


> I truly agree with you vikas, but the point is how things move is really not known. When i applied or lodged, i uploaded upfront all the document in expectation to receive a direct grant. Unfortunately, from nowhere nothing turned up till 120 days of application.
> 
> Nothing, is known. I am blank and my family is also blank as what should we do now. Atleast in assessment, they said max. Time is 3 or 4 months. Here, its endless.
> 
> Stories of people getting grant after 1 long year is also heard. It makes me worry as how long this will go.
> 
> All family planning, settling is dependent on this. But as you rightly said waiting is the only thing i can do.
> 
> Very tough to deal. Let's see what happens by next month....but you guys are a real support and helping us prevent from making any mistake.
> 
> Does making them a call or email result to further delays??? Is all now i am wanting to know. Just not to make any further misakes again.





viga_friendz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant notification today!
> I just wanted to tell everyone that, it has been a long wait and it surely is worth it. (Sorry to the guys who has waited more than me!)
> 
> Now comes the other wait (Job Hunt, either within my org. or outside!)
> 
> I also wanted to give you guys hope that, (as far as I know), if you are eligible for an Australian Visa -- You definitely get it. No if's and but's!!!
> 
> Patience is the key!!!
> 
> _*Below is my timeline:*_
> 
> Visa Category : SC 189
> Lodgement : 10 - Feb - 2016
> CO contact : NEVER!!! (Since I uploaded all the required docs)
> Visa Grant : 20 - May - 2016
> IED : 01 - FEB - 2017
> Team : GSM Adelaide


See this individual he also had no CO contact and the application was in received status I have known few more people from the forum whose Apolication status is same as yours but no other choice than to wait. 

I would advise is not to think about the grant too much it would surely come. Meanwhile carry on with your daily work, spend time with family and friends whom you will miss after your immigration, save money for the final move, study about the state where you want to live, find schools for your kids, check the transportation system, know about the suburbs and the prices on housing etc. Try diverting your mind I know it is easy to say but difficult to do. 

Wish you all the best with your application and would be pleased to see you get the grant


----------



## vrkravi

gaudit24 said:


> I truly agree with you vikas, but the point is how things move is really not known. When i applied or lodged, i uploaded upfront all the document in expectation to receive a direct grant. Unfortunately, from nowhere nothing turned up till 120 days of application.
> 
> Nothing, is known. I am blank and my family is also blank as what should we do now. Atleast in assessment, they said max. Time is 3 or 4 months. Here, its endless.
> 
> Stories of people getting grant after 1 long year is also heard. It makes me worry as how long this will go.
> 
> All family planning, settling is dependent on this. But as you rightly said waiting is the only thing i can do.
> 
> Very tough to deal. Let's see what happens by next month....but you guys are a real support and helping us prevent from making any mistake.
> 
> Does making them a call or email result to further delays??? Is all now i am wanting to know. Just not to make any further misakes again.


Hi gaudit..

i can understand and feel, how you are going thru the tough times, infact i had been waiting since 29th feb(after co contact), not much updates and everytime i call them i get general update... under processing.

Lets pray to almighty, to give enough strength and patience to all, during this journey..

take care

Thanks
vrkravi


----------



## mohnishsharma

vikaschandra said:


> See this individual he also had no CO contact and the application was in received status I have known few more people from the forum whose Apolication status is same as yours but no other choice than to wait.
> 
> I would advise is not to think about the grant too much it would surely come. Meanwhile carry on with your daily work, spend time with family and friends whom you will miss after your immigration, save money for the final move, study about the state where you want to live, find schools for your kids, check the transportation system, know about the suburbs and the prices on housing etc. Try diverting your mind I know it is easy to say but difficult to do.
> 
> Wish you all the best with your application and would be pleased to see you get the grant


Hello Vikas

Hats off to you boss.....You are such a great motivator and supporter for the forum.

I have seen you replying the queries of people in no time.

Keep supporting the people and you will get all the blessings of people and God.

Thanks a lot for your contribution......I personally thank you on behalf of all the forum members.

Stay Blessed!!!


----------



## suman.rani

Hi @viga_friends. I am happy to see your post for the visa grant.many congratulations to you. You said there was no CO contact. So you did not receive the email referring that case officer has been assigned. As I have uploaded all the documents. How many points you had and in which occupation category you filed the case ?


----------



## gaudit24

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Vikas
> 
> 
> 
> Hats off to you boss.....You are such a great motivator and supporter for the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen you replying the queries of people in no time.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep supporting the people and you will get all the blessings of people and God.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your contribution......I personally thank you on behalf of all the forum members.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Blessed!!!




Vikas has been a great support for all of us and surely he has a point as nothing can be done than diverting ourselves.

Hats off to you brother. You are such a helpful and resourceful person. Thanks for much needed support.


----------



## Kinni23

Seriously guys... Don't lose hope..atleast here you know that end of all you will get a grant..3..4...5 months of waiting are nothing... Me and my husband started our PR process for Canada in August 2014, when EE has not been introduced.. But because of WWICS people's negligence and rubbish services we fell into January and then we started our application again with EE.. It's been more than a year and in total 2years since we were waiting for score to come down below 450..as we are standing at 436.
But nobody knows if it would ever come down.
Not after loosing hope for Canada we decided to step in for Australia. 

Thus after a long wait of almost 2 years.. 2-3 months looks quite quick to me.
So guys have faith and consider yourself lucky that atleast we are eligible for Australia and will get grant someday definitely ?


----------



## Raj2212

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for reply. I am concerned *bcoz* my previous co. has changed its location and landline no. mentioned in empl. letters has also changed. So just wondering whether i *shud* inform this to co upfront or *shud* i wait for him to ask..*plz* advise
> 
> *Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
> kaju/moderator*


Hi Jaybees,
Congrats on your grant.
Did you send the consent form for employment verification since they gave calls to your employers and had it verified by email as well.
am trying to figure out if they will do the same for me after getting the consent form or so more than that.
Thanks


----------



## Steiger

Kinni23 said:


> Seriously guys... Don't lose hope..atleast here you know that end of all you will get a grant..3..4...5 months of waiting are nothing... Me and my husband started our PR process for Canada in August 2014, when EE has not been introduced.. But because of WWICS people's negligence and rubbish services we fell into January and then we started our application again with EE.. It's been more than a year and in total 2years since we were waiting for score to come down below 450..as we are standing at 436.
> But nobody knows if it would ever come down.
> Not after loosing hope for Canada we decided to step in for Australia.
> 
> Thus after a long wait of almost 2 years.. 2-3 months looks quite quick to me.
> So guys have faith and consider yourself lucky that atleast we are eligible for Australia and will get grant someday definitely ?


I feel sorry for you mate.


----------



## Kinni23

Steiger said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously guys... Don't lose hope..atleast here you know that end of all you will get a grant..3..4...5 months of waiting are nothing... Me and my husband started our PR process for Canada in August 2014, when EE has not been introduced.. But because of WWICS people's negligence and rubbish services we fell into January and then we started our application again with EE.. It's been more than a year and in total 2years since we were waiting for score to come down below 450..as we are standing at 436.
> But nobody knows if it would ever come down.
> Not after loosing hope for Canada we decided to step in for Australia.
> 
> Thus after a long wait of almost 2 years.. 2-3 months looks quite quick to me.
> So guys have faith and consider yourself lucky that atleast we are eligible for Australia and will get grant someday definitely ?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for you mate.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm hope subclass 190 is the one for us...now I really feel a lot positivity and hope inside me.


----------



## Steiger

Kinni23 said:


> Hmmmm hope subclass 190 is the one for us...now I really feel a lot positivity and hope inside me.


When did you lodge your visa application?


----------



## Kinni23

Steiger said:


> Kinni23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm hope subclass 190 is the one for us...now I really feel a lot positivity and hope inside me.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodge your visa application?
Click to expand...

This week only


----------



## Steiger

Kinni23 said:


> This week only


Perhaps you could share your timeline?


----------



## Kinni23

ravikumk said:


> Guys I feel like to be the luckiest person on this earth....got my visa grant today.... below are the timelines:
> 
> Skill - 149212- Customer Service Manager
> EOI --- 12 Sept, 2015
> NSW Invite ---- 29 Jan, 2016
> NSW Approval ---- 15 Feb, 2016
> Visa Lodge - 1 March, 2016
> All documents front loaded
> Visa Grant ---- 22 March, 2016 (Direct Grant)


Hello dear and congratulations... Could you please share your qualification details ? 
Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Vikas
> 
> Hats off to you boss.....You are such a great motivator and supporter for the forum.
> 
> I have seen you replying the queries of people in no time.
> 
> Keep supporting the people and you will get all the blessings of people and God.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your contribution......I personally thank you on behalf of all the forum members.
> 
> Stay Blessed!!!





gaudit24 said:


> Vikas has been a great support for all of us and surely he has a point as nothing can be done than diverting ourselves.
> 
> Hats off to you brother. You are such a helpful and resourceful person. Thanks for much needed support.


Thank you Mohnis, Gaudit for your kind words. This is the least I can do for you guys.


----------



## viv101

Guys ,

please advice on the documents required for 190 visa lodgement. Refer below link.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

On the top of this document checklist page its mentioned that *"All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."*
and below in the same page its mentioned that "Scanned color copies".

so what do i have to do - take a color photocopy or color print of the documents, get it "True copy of the Original" notarized in India and then color scan it back and upload it?

Or 
Just color scan the documents which are available in original and upload them?

thanks


----------



## sharon77

vikaschandra said:


> Thank you Mohnis, Gaudit for your kind words. This is the least I can do for you guys.


Good day Vikas ,

I have seen the speed at which you have been responding to people's query . It is quite commendable but there was a question I asked like twice which nobody has been able to respond to .

If one's supervisor missed employment verification call like a month ago , when are they likely to call back , does it mean application has gone back to the queue again cause I don't know what is preventing them from calling back since 20th of April that the call was missed .

Your response will be highly appreciated .

Thanks .


----------



## SOURABH.C

You can either scan the originals and upload or scan their certified photocopies..first option is much better so just scan the docs and upload them..


----------



## atharmaria

Respected kaju
Why you deleted my post from both forums? Please advise so that I May be careful next time
Regards


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> please advice on the documents required for 190 visa lodgement. Refer below link.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist
> 
> On the top of this document checklist page its mentioned that *"All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."*
> and below in the same page its mentioned that "Scanned color copies".
> 
> so what do i have to do - take a color photocopy or color print of the documents, get it "True copy of the Original" notarized in India and then color scan it back and upload it?
> 
> Or
> Just color scan the documents which are available in original and upload them?
> 
> thanks


Color scanned copies will work fine


----------



## vikaschandra

sharon77 said:


> Good day Vikas ,
> 
> I have seen the speed at which you have been responding to people's query . It is quite commendable but there was a question I asked like twice which nobody has been able to respond to .
> 
> If one's supervisor missed employment verification call like a month ago , when are they likely to call back , does it mean application has gone back to the queue again cause I don't know what is preventing them from calling back since 20th of April that the call was missed .
> 
> Your response will be highly appreciated .
> 
> Thanks .


Hi Sharon your supervisor missed the call from AHC and has not recieves the call again what about an email he/she might have received in case the email id was provided did you check on that. 
Did you check with your HR could be possible they might have received the call or verification email?
Further if you find that no progress has happened to the verification all tou can do is to wait and see how the CO would take the case forward, possible that they might make decision based on the evidentiary documents provided. 

Do not press the panic button yet wait and see it will wotk out just fine.


----------



## Jack21

Raj2212 said:


> Hi Jaybees,
> Congrats on your grant.
> Did you send the consent form for employment verification since they gave calls to your employers and had it verified by email as well.
> am trying to figure out if they will do the same for me after getting the consent form or so more than that.
> Thanks


No I haven't received any consent form & my employers has not received any verification call yet though i have already informed them.I lodged my visa on 20.05.2016, may be they will verify after co allocation. Keeping my fingers crossed for smooth process.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Hello friends,
Normally how long CO respond after providing requested documents?
I have submitted all docs on 8th april but unfortunately rather that direct grant CO as me to fill Q:18 in form 80 on 17th may and i did that on the same day.


----------



## sharon77

vikaschandra said:


> Hi Sharon your supervisor missed the call from AHC and has not recieves the call again what about an email he/she might have received in case the email id was provided did you check on that.
> Did you check with your HR could be possible they might have received the call or verification email?
> Further if you find that no progress has happened to the verification all tou can do is to wait and see how the CO would take the case forward, possible that they might make decision based on the evidentiary documents provided.
> 
> Do not press the panic button yet wait and see it will wotk out just fine.



You are actually a very great guy . He did not get any mail from them till date .
Like you have rightly said , I think the best thing to do is to wait and see how things will play out .
Your response has really cooled my nerves I must confess as I have been really worried as regards what is happening .
Thanks a bunch and will keep you posted as things unfold .


----------



## Kinni23

Hey friends.. Please help me to know about fees structure when we submit our EOI and visa application.
We are doing it through an agent so just want to cross check. 
Do we have to pay fee when we submit EOI and after getting an invite again we pay fee when we apply for visa ?
Or there is no EOI fee or we pay once only at visa lodge time and how much for 2 people ?
Thanks


----------



## Latif1

Got my visa grant 225113 nsw super excited


----------



## Abegail

hello everyone! I am new here. Hope you can guide me through

I have lodged my EOI last May 22, 2016 for HR Adviser under visa 190.

Anyone who have an idea when to get the invite?


----------



## Kinni23

Latif1 said:


> Got my visa grant 225113 nsw super excited


Congratulations Latif,
Could you Please help me to know about fees structure when we submit our EOI and visa application. We are doing it through an agent so just want to cross check. Do we have to pay fee when we submit EOI and after getting an invite again we pay fee when we apply for visa ? Or there is no EOI fee or we pay once only at visa lodge time and how much for 2 people ? Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Kinni23 said:


> Hey friends.. Please help me to know about fees structure when we submit our EOI and visa application.
> We are doing it through an agent so just want to cross check.
> Do we have to pay fee when we submit EOI and after getting an invite again we pay fee when we apply for visa ?
> Or there is no EOI fee or we pay once only at visa lodge time and how much for 2 people ?
> Thanks


There is absolutely no fees to submit the EOI if your agent is saying there is fee probably it would go in their pocket. 

For visa lodge you would need to pay AUD 3600 for the principal applicant and 1800 for secondary applicant for any child the fees would be AUD 900


----------



## vikaschandra

Latif1 said:


> Got my visa grant 225113 nsw super excited


Congratulations Latif. Please sahre your timeline and if you have a minkindly update it on Myimmitracker as well. 

Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## vikaschandra

Abegail said:


> hello everyone! I am new here. Hope you can guide me through
> 
> I have lodged my EOI last May 22, 2016 for HR Adviser under visa 190.
> 
> Anyone who have an idea when to get the invite?


Abegail what is your points? Which state have you applied for?


----------



## jay_endra

Latif1 said:


> Got my visa grant 225113 nsw super excited



Many Congratulations to *u*! Can *u* share *ur* Timeline *plz*.

*Please do not use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6; here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Kinni23

Thanks a bunch Vikas.. *U* *r* a superstar.

*Please do not use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6; here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Hello friends,
> Normally how long CO respond after providing requested documents?
> I have submitted all docs on 8th april but unfortunately rather that direct grant CO as me to fill Q:18 in form 80 on 17th may and i did that on the same day.


Can someone give me an idea with this ?


----------



## vikaschandra

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Can someone give me an idea with this ?


The time for the CO to come back and review a case after documents request is 28 days. It could be earlier than that. 

Since you are onshore probably the CO just wants to verify your travel movements and is satisfied with other documents. Hope for positive outcome soon. Best wishes with your application


----------



## andreyx108b

Latif1 said:


> Got my visa grant 225113 nsw super excited


When?) congrats!


----------



## JayBees

Jack21 said:


> No I haven't received any consent form & my employers has not received any verification call yet though i have already informed them.I lodged my visa on 20.05.2016, may be they will verify after co allocation. Keeping my fingers crossed for smooth process.


Me too. No consent form before verification. If they requested consent form from the applicant, I guess chances for verification are very high.


----------



## senthilsuny

I have lodged VISA on 15-Jan and additional documents requests has come on 17-Feb.

I see the GSM allocation dates , it is currently : 190 Skilled – Nominated	3 March 2016

earlier it was : 190 Skilled – Nominated	10 Jan 2016

so i think i will get a mail from this allocation date move further

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

it about a month since the date is moved from 10 Jan to 3-Mar. so hope fully it wont take much time from here - what else to say even if it takes we need to digest


----------



## umairyc

Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!


----------



## Mak1986

umairyc said:


> Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!


Congratz mate please share ur timeline thanks


----------



## umairyc

Mak1986 said:


> Congratz mate please share ur timeline thanks


Thanks.. timeline is already there in my signature


----------



## quang

umairyc said:


> Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!


Congratulation


----------



## andreyx108b

umairyc said:


> Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!


Hey! Happy days! Congrats! All the best!


----------



## valaj

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> There is no need to worry about that. It will be the same until CO allocation. I believe wait another 10 days minimum.
> I have seen only 2 people got grant or co allocation who applied on first week of april.
> Even i applied on 8th april and its same as yours that application received and will be accessed.


Thank you buddy. You eased my nervousness


----------



## vikaschandra

umairyc said:


> Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!


Congratulations to you and your family Umair


----------



## choudharykrishna

Finally this morning we have received Golden mail, our visa 190 has been granted.


----------



## Jasdal

Hi , I got my 3 golden emails today and still in awe that me and my husband are aussie PR now  
I opened my inbox today hoping there would be a CO contact email or assessment in process notification but seeing the grant email was a MOMENT!!! Though I was not active in commenting/questioning on xpatforum , would like express sincere thanks to everyone on this forum since all the doubts were already asked/answered in previous posts and it helped a lot in my application . My timelines are mentioned below :

ANZCO Code 133512(Production Manager)
Vetasses Applied : 16-Feb 2016
Vetasses Result Positive : 31-Mar-2016
EOI : 1-April-2016
WA Approval : 11-April-2016
Visa Lodged : 12-April ( All Documents uploaded except Spouse medical )
Spouse medical by 12-May-2016
Visa Grant : 23-May-2016


----------



## viv101

Great! Thanks.



vikaschandra said:


> Color scanned copies will work fine


----------



## Steiger

choudharykrishna said:


> Finally this morning we have received Golden mail, our visa 190 has been granted.


Congratulations! Happy to see the + result.:second: Bye


----------



## Steiger

Jasdal said:


> Hi , I got my 3 golden emails today and still in awe that me and my husband are aussie PR now
> I opened my inbox today hoping there would be a CO contact email or assessment in process notification but seeing the grant email was a MOMENT!!! Though I was not active in commenting/questioning on xpatforum , would like express sincere thanks to everyone on this forum since all the doubts were already asked/answered in previous posts and it helped a lot in my application . My timelines are mentioned below :
> 
> ANZCO Code 133512(Production Manager)
> Vetasses Applied : 16-Feb 2016
> Vetasses Result Positive : 31-Mar-2016
> EOI : 1-April-2016
> WA Approval : 11-April-2016
> Visa Lodged : 12-April ( All Documents uploaded except Spouse medical )
> Spouse medical by 12-May-2016
> Visa Grant : 23-May-2016


Quick result! CONGRATS! :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## jay_endra

It's super quick! Many Congratulations to you and family!


----------



## Kinni23

Jasdal said:


> Hi , I got my 3 golden emails today and still in awe that me and my husband are aussie PR now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened my inbox today hoping there would be a CO contact email or assessment in process notification but seeing the grant email was a MOMENT!!! Though I was not active in commenting/questioning on xpatforum , would like express sincere thanks to everyone on this forum since all the doubts were already asked/answered in previous posts and it helped a lot in my application . My timelines are mentioned below :
> 
> ANZCO Code 133512(Production Manager)
> Vetasses Applied : 16-Feb 2016
> Vetasses Result Positive : 31-Mar-2016
> EOI : 1-April-2016
> WA Approval : 11-April-2016
> Visa Lodged : 12-April ( All Documents uploaded except Spouse medical )
> Spouse medical by 12-May-2016
> Visa Grant : 23-May-2016


Congratulations.. Can feel your happiness..and seriously it's super quick. People don't even get their VETASSESS in 3 months. 
How many points you had ?


----------



## Jasdal

Thanks Everyone. Yes It was quick, didnt expect it to be that fast ...I had 65 points in total.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

umairyc said:


> Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!


Congratulations Mate! And wish you luck for your future endeavors in Australia!


----------



## vikaschandra

Jasdal said:


> Hi , I got my 3 golden emails today and still in awe that me and my husband are aussie PR now
> I opened my inbox today hoping there would be a CO contact email or assessment in process notification but seeing the grant email was a MOMENT!!! Though I was not active in commenting/questioning on xpatforum , would like express sincere thanks to everyone on this forum since all the doubts were already asked/answered in previous posts and it helped a lot in my application . My timelines are mentioned below :
> 
> ANZCO Code 133512(Production Manager)
> Vetasses Applied : 16-Feb 2016
> Vetasses Result Positive : 31-Mar-2016
> EOI : 1-April-2016
> WA Approval : 11-April-2016
> Visa Lodged : 12-April ( All Documents uploaded except Spouse medical )
> Spouse medical by 12-May-2016
> Visa Grant : 23-May-2016


Congratulations to you and your family Jasdal



choudharykrishna said:


> Finally this morning we have received Golden mail, our visa 190 has been granted.


Congratulations Krishna


----------



## choudharykrishna

Steiger said:


> Congratulations! Happy to see the + result.:second: Bye


Thank you very much and wish you receive your grant soon


----------



## s.m

choudharykrishna said:


> Finally this morning we have received Golden mail, our visa 190 has been granted.


Congratulations Krishna... This is good news.. All the best for future life , journey and success..


----------



## s.m

umairyc said:


> Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!



Congratulations Umair... All the best for future


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Man when would i get the grant


----------



## choudharykrishna

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations to you and your family Jasdal
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Krishna


Thank you very much Vikas


----------



## simu1980

Congrats to Umair, Jusdal and Chowdhary Krishna for getting their grant letters !!

My heart has started beating faster by seeing all these grants flowing in....Hope mine is on the way too, as I am getting more and more nervous day by day.

PS: Applied since 9-Feb and its 104th day today !!


----------



## choudharykrishna

simu1980 said:


> Congrats to Umair, Jusdal and Chowdhary Krishna for getting their grant letters !!
> 
> My heart has started beating faster by seeing all these grants flowing in....Hope mine is on the way too, as I am getting more and more nervous day by day.
> 
> PS: Applied since 9-Feb and its 104th day today !!


Thank you so much Simu, you will receive you grant soon, don't worry


----------



## 80.Dhir

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa from the month of January 2016.
> 
> So far from the beginning of this year until now no case officer being assigned for most of the visa application. .:confused2::confused2:


Hi All,

I am a B.E. graduate in Electrical stream & working as as software tester with approx 10.5yrs of work experience.I want to get my ACS Skill assessment done under category VISA - 189 "Software Engineer" - ANZSCO Code "261313" as the category of "software tester" is now removed from Skilled Occupations List (SOL) & is only available under C-SOL list which is VISA 190.

Has anyone got ACS done for SE recently? Can someone help , how to prepare/modify reference letter to qualify as Software Engineer?Also can anyone educate me on whether I should go for this category or not?

It would be of great help, if someone can provide guidance.

Thanks
Regards
Dhir


----------



## abhipunjabi

choudharykrishna said:


> Finally this morning we have received Golden mail, our visa 190 has been granted.


Congrats Krishna.
Can you plz share your timelines and anzsco code?
Not able to look at your signature via app.
Congrats again, enjoy!!
Regards.


----------



## choudharykrishna

abhipunjabi said:


> Congrats Krishna.
> Can you plz share your timelines and anzsco code?
> Not able to look at your signature via app.
> Congrats again, enjoy!!
> Regards.


Thank you very much. 
ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General),Points:70 + 5 (NSW),PTE:12July 15 65+,CPA Assessment:24Nov-2015,EOI Submitted:25Nov 2015,NSW Invitation Received:26Nov 2016,NSW Invitation Applied:29Nov 2016,NSW ITA:18Dec 2015,190 Visa applied:19Dec 2015,Documents Lodged:20Jan 2016(Form 80 for self and Spouse),India PCC: self & wife:02Dec 2015,Medicals completed: 3Dec 2015 (Self, Spouse & a kid),AHC New Delhi Employment Verification Call:03May 2016 ,Visa grant: 23rd May'2016


----------



## abhipunjabi

choudharykrishna said:


> Thank you very much.
> ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General),Points:70 + 5 (NSW),PTE:12July 15 65+,CPA Assessment:24Nov-2015,EOI Submitted:25Nov 2015,NSW Invitation Received:26Nov 2016,NSW Invitation Applied:29Nov 2016,NSW ITA:18Dec 2015,190 Visa applied:19Dec 2015,Documents Lodged:20Jan 2016(Form 80 for self and Spouse),India PCC: self & wife:02Dec 2015,Medicals completed: 3Dec 2015 (Self, Spouse & a kid),AHC New Delhi Employment Verification Call:03May 2016 ,Visa grant: 23rd May'2016


You got a call for verification or your employer?

Regards.


----------



## tabish_mb

Dear Friends,

Thanks for all the support and motivating me during this course.

Anyhow, just wanted to update that I have recently received update from NSW for acceptance of my application and subsequently I have also received an invitation from SKillSelect as well.

Nevertheless, now the next stage "VISA APPLICATION!!!".

Please let me know if i need to select and buy LEGENDcom services while creating my account.



Regards,



______________________________________________
______________________________________________
Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)
______________________________________________
EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016
NSW Invited - 15/04/2016
NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016
*NSW Approved - 23/05/2016
Skill Select ITA - 23/05/2016
Visa Application Lodge - filling in form.*
______________________________________________
______________________________________________


----------



## andreyx108b

tabish_mb said:


> Dear Friends, Thanks for all the support and motivating me during this course. Anyhow, just wanted to update that I have recently received update from NSW for acceptance of my application and subsequently I have also received an invitation from SKillSelect as well. Nevertheless, now the next stage "VISA APPLICATION!!!". Please let me know if i need to select and buy LEGENDcom services while creating my account. Regards, ______________________________________________ ______________________________________________ Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst) ______________________________________________ EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016 NSW Invited - 15/04/2016 NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016 NSW Approved - 23/05/2016 Skill Select ITA - 23/05/2016 Visa Application Lodge - filling in form. ______________________________________________ ______________________________________________


Congrats! All the best eith visa lodge!


----------



## tabish_mb

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! All the best eith visa lodge!


Dear, 

I have requested some information, if you have any idea?



Regards,


----------



## Raj2212

Hello all,
Has anyone in our forum submitted consent form for Employment verfication.
Curious to know the path they would follow to complete.

Thanks

190 NSW Visa Lodged : 13/01/2016
CO contact : 24/02/2016 
Japan PCC
DOC Submitted: 07/03/2016
AHC New Delhi call received on 18/05/16 for employment verification and submiited consent form for further verfication


----------



## jitin81

Subscribing


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

Congrats to all those who received grants. 

I am still waiting passionately to hear something on my side.

Dont know how long this wait will last for me. I am just nervous yet hopeful something this week. Really praying hard to hear something. 

I tried calling them today but lines were as usual busy. All i can do is pray and wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabish_mb

jitin81 said:


> Subscribing


Subscribing to what???


----------



## biomedicalengineer

HI Guys

After the long wait, i received a direct grant after the co contact. This forum has helped me a lot. Would also like to appreciate the effort put in by all the contributing expats on this forum. Thanks everyone


----------



## gaudit24

biomedicalengineer said:


> HI Guys
> 
> 
> 
> After the long wait, i received a direct grant after the co contact. This forum has helped me a lot. Would also like to appreciate the effort put in by all the contributing expats on this forum. Thanks everyone




Hey man congratulations,

Can you just explain in brief. What is meant by direct grant after CO contact? They contacted you or you had contacted them?


----------



## Jasdal

simu1980 said:


> Congrats to Umair, Jusdal and Chowdhary Krishna for getting their grant letters !!
> 
> My heart has started beating faster by seeing all these grants flowing in....Hope mine is on the way too, as I am getting more and more nervous day by day.
> 
> PS: Applied since 9-Feb and its 104th day today !!




Thanks Simu. Wish u a speedy grant


----------



## mamoon

Latif1 said:


> Got my visa grant 225113 nsw super excited


Congrats Latif.

Received grant from Adelaide or Brisbane? Share you timeline too please


----------



## kawal_547

umairyc said:


> Finally got the most awaited email of my life just now... Me and my wife are now permanent residents of Australia. I cant believe I am able to say this now. Its such an emotional moment for me. Please pray for us and wish us luck for our future. Today, I am the happiest person in the world!!!


Congratulations 

All the best for your future ventures


----------



## s.m

biomedicalengineer said:


> HI Guys
> 
> After the long wait, i received a direct grant after the co contact. This forum has helped me a lot. Would also like to appreciate the effort put in by all the contributing expats on this forum. Thanks everyone


Congratulations .... Good going.. All the best for future 

Please update your immitracker also.


----------



## Navneet kaur

Baker code 351111 65 points EOI lodged in NSW 190 class on 20/April/2016 still waiting ...can someone let me know the time fram pls .


----------



## mansikhanna83

Hi All,

Lodged my Visa on 21st May'16, Done with my medicals and PCC

ICT BA - 261111 
27/04/2016 :EOI Submitted : 189 (Points :60)
17/09/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin 
19/04/2016: Submited $300 Fees to NSW
17/05/2016 IBP Invitation
20/05/2016: PCC Done
21/05/2016: Visa Lodged
21/05/2016: Medicals done
????: Golden Grant


----------



## Latif1

The application was for NSW. Timelines are

Nomination from NSW 2nd feb
Ok from NSW 14th feb
Dibp app 16th feb
Visa grant 2nd may


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii guys I received a mail from CO today where she has asked for medicals for my 3 yo daughter and form 80 for my wife..medicals have already been done and till morning the medical status was health clearance provided no action required in immi account..but now it's showing as health examination reqd for my daughter..is this any technical fault?? Secondly I wanted to attach my CV ,form 1221 for my wife and photographs of all three of us but as CO hasn't asked for them so should I skip these 3?


----------



## abhipunjabi

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii guys I received a mail from CO today where she has asked for medicals for my 3 yo daughter and form 80 for my wife..medicals have already been done and till morning the medical status was health clearance provided no action required in immi account..but now it's showing as health examination reqd for my daughter..is this any technical fault?? Secondly I wanted to attach my CV ,form 1221 for my wife and photographs of all three of us but as CO hasn't asked for them so should I skip these 3?


Hi Sourabh,

It's better if you upload upfront. CO might come back again asking for it.
When did you lodge the visa and what is your anzsco code?

All the best with your application.

Regards.


----------



## SOURABH.C

abhipunjabi said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii guys I received a mail from CO today where she has asked for medicals for my 3 yo daughter and form 80 for my wife..medicals have already been done and till morning the medical status was health clearance provided no action required in immi account..but now it's showing as health examination reqd for my daughter..is this any technical fault?? Secondly I wanted to attach my CV ,form 1221 for my wife and photographs of all three of us but as CO hasn't asked for them so should I skip these 3?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> It's better if you upload upfront. CO might come back again asking for it.
> When did you lodge the visa and what is your anzsco code?
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...

Hii yaa I uploaded medicals upfront but somehow they have missed the tests of my daughter although I have asked my panel clinic to look into matter..I am applying as external auditor visa lodged on 10 th april


----------



## abhipunjabi

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii yaa I uploaded medicals upfront but somehow they have missed the tests of my daughter although I have asked my panel clinic to look into matter..I am applying as external auditor visa lodged on 10 th april


I meant better upload your spouse's CV and other docs. And if they have requested medical again maybe they have asked to get some other test done. I am not sure on it maybe others can comment.


----------



## SOURABH.C

abhipunjabi said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii yaa I uploaded medicals upfront but somehow they have missed the tests of my daughter although I have asked my panel clinic to look into matter..I am applying as external auditor visa lodged on 10 th april
> 
> 
> 
> I meant better upload your spouse's CV and other docs. And if they have requested medical again maybe they have asked to get some other test done. I am not sure on it maybe others can comment.
Click to expand...

Ok I will thnx


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi Vikas,
.. I was just going through another thread and there was a mentioned that few people have been asked for 2nd VAC Payment, wanted to know what this is all about and how much would be amount. I have 4 dependents on me in my application, my Wife and 3 kids all below 18 Years.
I have also uploaded English Medium study proof in application. Can CO still ask for 2nd VAC. Is it advisable to ask my wife also to sit for a PTE exam. Please help


----------



## jveer

Hi all , as you have already lodged visa you can guide me from experience, I have got an invitation to apply in skill select account, and it shows a button showing " apply " , where this link takes and what documents should be handy while applying visa. Can someone provide me the list of documents to uploaded, and also is travel card best option to pay for visa fee.


----------



## mohnishsharma

jveer said:


> Hi all , as you have already lodged visa you can guide me from experience, I have got an invitation to apply in skill select account, and it shows a button showing " apply " , where this link takes and what documents should be handy while applying visa. Can someone provide me the list of documents to uploaded, and also is travel card best option to pay for visa fee.


Hi

If you are paying from India then credit card is the only valid option to pay though same didn't work in my case. But don't go for travel card or debit card.

If it is feasible, then arrange to pay through somebody in Australia through BPAY option.


That is the best option in my opinion.


----------



## jveer

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are paying from India then credit card is the only valid option to pay though same didn't work in my case. But don't go for travel card or debit card.
> 
> If it is feasible, then arrange to pay through somebody in Australia through BPAY option.
> 
> 
> That is the best option in my opinion.


Thanks Mohin for your quick reply. Any idea about other questions ?


----------



## sspra

*EOI for multiple states*

Hi,
Can I file 190 EOI for multiple states.

Thanks


----------



## Amy05

Anyone got invitation from NSW (55+5) ICT Business Analyst?? My EOI was submitted on 12th March 2016.

Regards,
Aman


----------



## vikaschandra

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Vikas,
> .. I was just going through another thread and there was a mentioned that few people have been asked for 2nd VAC Payment, wanted to know what this is all about and how much would be amount. I have 4 dependents on me in my application, my Wife and 3 kids all below 18 Years.
> I have also uploaded English Medium study proof in application. Can CO still ask for 2nd VAC. Is it advisable to ask my wife also to sit for a PTE exam. Please help


Jagdeep VAC2 payment serves as waiver when an applicant is unable to prove functional evidence for spouse. The charges are pretty High AUD 4885. It is only required for spouse nothing for kids relax

Here you have already provided letter as an evidence for your spouse having functional english ability which should suffice and you would not have to pay VAC2. 

If you have not got the letter and only submitted the university certificates It is advisable to get a letter from college/University which states that the medium of instruction for the entire course was English and uplod that as evidence to language requirement.


----------



## Crazy student

Hi everyone. I got my grant yesterday. I applied 190 external auditor on 6th april. I am onshore applicant with no experience. Due to my stupidity i forget to send my pte online score to dibp but uploaded all documents upfront. CO contact on 11 may asking for my online score for verification, i send score same day and got my grant yesterday on 23 may. It was brisbane team. Good luck to everyone for you process. Cheers crazy student


----------



## jveer

How to get Indian PCC, can someone shed some light on it.


----------



## abhipunjabi

Hi All,

Want to share a good news.
I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
My points breakdown below:

Age - 30
Education - 15
IELTS - 10
Work Exp 5
Spouse - 5
State sponsorship 5
Total - 65+5 = 70 points.

Thanks all.
Regards.


----------



## vikaschandra

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Congratulations Abhi


----------



## rajivtechno

jveer said:


> How to get Indian PCC,
> 
> It is applied through passport seva kendra. Take appointment online for pcc and then process follows. If you are a applying in same city , where passport issued . You will get pcc same day otherwise 21 days.


----------



## abhipunjabi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Abhi


Thanks Vikas


----------



## rajivtechno

abhipunjabi said:


> Thanks Vikas


Congratulations Abhi


----------



## abhipunjabi

rajivtechno said:


> Congratulations Abhi


Thanks Rajiv 

Regards.


----------



## s.m

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Congratulations Abhi.. All the best for future


----------



## kawal_547

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Congratulations Abhi

All the best for future ventures


----------



## abhipunjabi

s.m said:


> Congratulations Abhi.. All the best for future


Thanks S.M


----------



## abhipunjabi

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations Abhi
> 
> All the best for future ventures


Thanks Kawal.


----------



## vrkravi

Congratulations Abhi... all the best for your future endeavors.



abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


----------



## abhipunjabi

vrkravi said:


> Congratulations Abhi... all the best for your future endeavors.


Thanks ravi


----------



## Axeem

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Many congrats Abhi


----------



## mansikhanna83

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Congrats ....Abhi


----------



## abhipunjabi

Axeem said:


> Many congrats Abhi


Thanks Axeem


----------



## abhipunjabi

mansikhanna83 said:


> Congrats ....Abhi


Thanks mansi


----------



## Axeem

Congrats Umair


----------



## mamoon

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.



Congrats Buddy. Wish you best of luck for your new endeavor.

Can please also mention which office was handling your case (Adelaide or Brisbane)


----------



## abhipunjabi

mamoon said:


> Congrats Buddy. Wish you best of luck for your new endeavor.
> 
> Can please also mention which office was handling your case (Adelaide or Brisbane)


Thanks mamoon. It was adelaide


----------



## Axeem

Hi all, this is Azeem. 

I am kind of a silent subscriber of this forum who use to read the experience of others when filing my own application. I must say that this forum is way useful than so called consultants. Also, I want to congratulate each and every member on this forum who received grand this year. After this post I might be eligible to have signature in my future post. Anyway, my details are as follows: 


VETASSESS Submitted - 14-Oct-15 (224111) | ACS +ve Assessment - 21-Jan-15. | IELTS L/R/W/S - 7.5/7/6/6.5 | 190 EOI (55+5 Points) Filled - 13-Mar-16 | NSW Invite - 18-Mar-2016 | NSW Approval and Invite - 4-Apr-16 | Visa Logged - 20-Apr-16 | Medical - 4-May-16 | PCC, Form 80 & 1221 and All Documents Submitted - 16-May-16 | CO Appoint - :juggle: | Visa Grant - :juggle:


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Congrats Abhi mate that was fast grant myself applied on the 5th April and still waiting, marking 50th day today.


----------



## Axeem

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congrats Abhi mate that was fast grant myself applied on the 5th April and still waiting, marking 50th day today.


I think you will receive a response in a week or two :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## abhipunjabi

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congrats Abhi mate that was fast grant myself applied on the 5th April and still waiting, marking 50th day today.


Thanks Tinkerbell. Wish u a speedy grant

Regards.


----------



## choudharykrishna

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## abhipunjabi

choudharykrishna said:


> Congratulations and all the best


Thanks Krishna


----------



## markand911

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Many Congrats

I also applied on 16th Apr.
but still CO is not assigned.
Did you get CO assigned mail.
Or you directly received VISA.


----------



## RuchiTS

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Congratulations abhipunjabi. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## abhipunjabi

markand911 said:


> Many Congrats
> 
> I also applied on 16th Apr.
> but still CO is not assigned.
> Did you get CO assigned mail.
> Or you directly received VISA.


Hi Mark,

I didn't get any CO assigned mail. I directly received visa.


----------



## abhipunjabi

RuchiTS said:


> Congratulations abhipunjabi. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia.


Thanks Ruchi


----------



## mansikhanna83

jveer said:


> How to get Indian PCC, can someone shed some light on it.


Please register on PSK website, fill online form, pay fees, book an appointment , visit the passport office and take your PCC hand to hand or passport officer will initiate a verification and get the PCC post that (depends on case to case )


----------



## gowtham0110

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Want to share a good news.
> I have been granted 190 visa(NSW) for software engineer today morning 7.52 AM IST time.
> I had lodged my visa application on 10th April. Its a direct grant from GSM Adelaide.
> As far as I know there has been no employment verification.
> I had uploaded all docs upfront except form 1221.
> I would like to thanks all the members in this forum for the support.
> I was rejected by Victoria twice as software tester and then I did my ACS again as software engineer and applied for NSW
> My points breakdown below:
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Work Exp 5
> Spouse - 5
> State sponsorship 5
> Total - 65+5 = 70 points.
> 
> Thanks all.
> Regards.


Congrats Abhi!!!!


----------



## Kinni23

Hey everyone 
Please help me to get an idea of VETASSESS experience deduction thing.
My husband started working as a customer service manager after graduation as a full time employee.
While he was in the last semester of graduation he worked part time employee with same company and under similar designation. This job was in India. He worked there for 1 year and 3 months after completing his graduation.
After that he did his MBA from uk. In uk too he worked with a company as customer service manager for 4 years.
First 2 years while he was studying MBA his working hours were 20 per week and later on he got post study work permit for 2 years and continued his employment with same employer, this time it was a full time work.

Then his permit got expired and he came back to India. Now he's working as a deputy manager in a private bank from last 10 months.

His total experience is 6 years and 4 months including part time paid work min 20 hours per week.

Now I wonder how many years of work VETASSESS will deduct. Only 6 months of work experience he obtained before completing his graduation. Rest of his experience must be after minimum qualification required.
Anyone have an idea how many years or months VETASSESS could deduct.

Sorry for such long post.
Thank you all


----------



## abhipunjabi

gowtham0110 said:


> Congrats Abhi!!!!


Thanks Gowtham.


----------



## meetak

abhipunjabi said:


> Thanks Gowtham.


Dear Abhi,

First of all congrats for your Visa. I have seen from your post that you have claimed partner skills point as well. Can you please let me know what all documents did you upload for your partner. Please answer as i am in the same boat.


----------



## abhipunjabi

meetak said:


> Dear Abhi,
> 
> First of all congrats for your Visa. I have seen from your post that you have claimed partner skills point as well. Can you please let me know what all documents did you upload for your partner. Please answer as i am in the same boat.


Hi Meetak,

Thanks.
I submitted my partners CV, offer letter, increment letters, promotion letters, payslips, bank statements, form 16, it return acknowledgement, ACS result, Ielts result and form 80.

Regards.


----------



## meetak

Thank u so much for your quick response.


----------



## meetak

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Meetak,
> 
> Thanks.
> I submitted my partners CV, offer letter, increment letters, promotion letters, payslips, bank statements, form 16, it return acknowledgement, ACS result, Ielts result and form 80.
> 
> Regards.


Have you submitted all years employment documents (Salary Slips, bank Statements and tax returns) or just 12 months docs.


----------



## abhipunjabi

meetak said:


> Have you submitted all years employment documents (Salary Slips, bank Statements and tax returns) or just 12 months docs.


Bank statements I have submitted of entire employment period. Pay slips 4 per year. 1 per quarter. Tax returns of the entire employment period.


----------



## manager1985

Dear Experts,
I submitted my application with attachments and paid fees on 16th May,2016 & now waiting for CO to be allocated to my application.

Need your kind advice on below :

While submitting online application, there is a section called Health assessment & a link to organize health examination. 
Do I need to complete this now or afterword CO is allocated? Someone told me to wait till CO is allocated & he/she would generate a HAP ID for me to proceed with medicals. I am confused as DIBP has mentioned on the website that without the required medical examination, they can even reject the application. 
Please guide me the right approach to complete this.

Thanks..


----------



## suman.rani

Hi tinkerbell. I had also submitted visa fee and all the necessary docs on 05th april 2016. I am also waiting for visa (nsw)


----------



## abhipunjabi

manager1985 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I submitted my application with attachments and paid fees on 16th May,2016 & now waiting for CO to be allocated to my application.
> 
> Need your kind advice on below :
> 
> While submitting online application, there is a section called Health assessment & a link to organize health examination.
> Do I need to complete this now or afterword CO is allocated? Someone told me to wait till CO is allocated & he/she would generate a HAP ID for me to proceed with medicals. I am confused as DIBP has mentioned on the website that without the required medical examination, they can even reject the application.
> Please guide me the right approach to complete this.
> 
> Thanks..


Hi manager 1985,

Once you pay the visa fees, you will get HAP ID within 24 hrs and you can go for medical test with HAP letter and better not to wait for CO to get allocated.

Regards.


----------



## SOURABH.C

You can do it in advance ..it will expedite your process


----------



## Riyane

suman.rani said:


> Hi tinkerbell. I had also submitted visa fee and all the necessary docs on 05th april 2016. I am also waiting for visa (nsw)


Hi, 
We are in the same boat...submitted the application on 5th April 2016...till date no communication from DIBP recieved...hoping for the best


----------



## Riyane

manager1985 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I submitted my application with attachments and paid fees on 16th May,2016 & now waiting for CO to be allocated to my application.
> 
> Need your kind advice on below :
> 
> While submitting online application, there is a section called Health assessment & a link to organize health examination.
> Do I need to complete this now or afterword CO is allocated? Someone told me to wait till CO is allocated & he/she would generate a HAP ID for me to proceed with medicals. I am confused as DIBP has mentioned on the website that without the required medical examination, they can even reject the application.
> Please guide me the right approach to complete this.
> 
> Thanks..


Our location seems to be same.....You can generate the HAP ID on your own and submit the medicals before CO allocation....it will aide in faster processing of your application....


----------



## suman.rani

Hi Tinkerbell In which category (skillset)/occupation category you have applied/ which state nomination you have got?


----------



## jveer

mansikhanna83 said:


> Please register on PSK website, fill online form, pay fees, book an appointment , visit the passport office and take your PCC hand to hand or passport officer will initiate a verification and get the PCC post that (depends on case to case )


Thanks mansikhanna83 for your reply.


----------



## Aish

Crazy student said:


> Hi everyone. I got my grant yesterday. I applied 190 external auditor on 6th april. I am onshore applicant with no experience. Due to my stupidity i forget to send my pte online score to dibp but uploaded all documents upfront. CO contact on 11 may asking for my online score for verification, i send score same day and got my grant yesterday on 23 may. It was brisbane team. Good luck to everyone for you process. Cheers crazy student


hi, what is your point break down? Is it NSW SS?


----------



## vrkravi

Hi all ,

I have got an email from CO .... Any inputs please


The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some 


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

vrkravi said:


> Hi all , I have got an email from CO .... Any inputs please The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern. We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016 1st CO contact -29/2/2016 Request completed - 3/1/2016 New passport- 10/3/2016


Standard email... nothing to guess.


----------



## erlisa

This is a standard email. But what documents are they asking for in this case?



vrkravi said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have got an email from CO .... Any inputs please
> 
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some
> 
> 
> Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
> 1st CO contact -29/2/2016
> Request completed - 3/1/2016
> New passport- 10/3/2016


----------



## vrkravi

erlisa said:


> This is a standard email. But what documents are they asking for in this case?




As such no request for any documents...


----------



## erlisa

Hmm.. that's odd. Maybe becoz they exceeded the 3 months timeframe to process visas? Wondering for those others who exceed 3 months will be getting this kindda notification emails...



vrkravi said:


> As such no request for any documents...


----------



## suman.rani

Dear friends, when the visa grant comes by email, what is the email id through which this visa grant is sent to applicants?


----------



## abhipunjabi

suman.rani said:


> Dear friends, when the visa grant comes by email, what is the email id through which this visa grant is sent to applicants?


Hi Suman,

It will be [email protected]


----------



## Tinkerbell1

suman.rani said:


> Hi Tinkerbell In which category (skillset)/occupation category you have applied/ which state nomination you have got?


Accountant General/ NSW nomination


----------



## suman.rani

Thanks abhi


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Am i ever going to get the grant? every day passes by with such disappointments i mean i keep checking my mail every hour during the day and at the end gets disappointed.


----------



## Mak1986

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Am i ever going to get the grant? every day passes by with such disappointments i mean i keep checking my mail every hour during the day and at the end gets disappointed.


Dont worry bro you will get it soon my date of lodgment is 18 april waiting and i know urs is 5 april i saw someone got grant who applied on 10 april


----------



## Crazy student

Mak1986 said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am i ever going to get the grant? every day passes by with such disappointments i mean i keep checking my mail every hour during the day and at the end gets disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry bro you will get it soon my date of lodgment is 18 april waiting and i know urs is 5 april i saw someone got grant who applied on 10 april
Click to expand...

I know its hard but have same patience. Its good you have uploaded all documents so you still have chance for direct grant. If they ask any document; it will be another uncertain wait process. I dont know how it works someone applied on 4 may got direct grant within 7 days. We will never be certain how it works. Just try to divert your mind on other things so this wait period with be bearable. You have done all from your side so have patience. Hope it helps.


----------



## vrkravi

Looks like Dry day today no grants till now.....


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016


----------



## Everett27

Finally, I received my visa grant email this morning from CO Adelaide Team :second:
As a member of expatforum for the past few months, I would like to thanks all the expats and seniors who share all the useful information in helping me to get my Australia PR!!

Please find my timeline as below:

*Visa 190 VIC*: 55 + 5 points
*ANZSCO Code*: 261313 Software Engineer
*PTE First Time*: 05 Dec 2015 O/L/R/S/W 80/73/79/81/80 (Gave up PTE after 10 attempts, fail to achieve 79 for listening)
*ACS Positive*: 12 Feb 2016
*VIC EOI submitted*: 25 Feb 2016
*VIC 190 Invitation*: 11 Apr 2016
*Visa 190 lodged*: 12 Apr 2016
*Medical*: 14 Apr 2016
*PCC*: 26 Apr 2016
*Visa Direct Grant*: 25 May 2016
lane:


----------



## vrkravi

Everett27 said:


> Finally, I received my visa grant email this morning from CO Adelaide Team :second:
> 
> As a member of expatforum for the past few months, I would like to thanks all the expats and seniors who share all the useful information in helping me to get my Australia PR!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my timeline as below:
> 
> 
> 
> *Visa 190 VIC*: 55 + 5 points
> 
> *ANZSCO Code*: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> *PTE First Time*: 05 Dec 2015 O/L/R/S/W 80/73/79/81/80 (Gave up PTE after 10 attempts, fail to achieve 79 for listening)
> 
> *ACS Positive*: 12 Feb 2016
> 
> *VIC EOI submitted*: 25 Feb 2016
> 
> *VIC 190 Invitation*: 11 Apr 2016
> 
> *Visa 190 lodged*: 12 Apr 2016
> 
> *Medical*: 14 Apr 2016
> 
> *PCC*: 26 Apr 2016
> 
> *Visa Direct Grant*: 25 May 2016
> 
> lane:




Congratulations...


----------



## JayminPatel

Everett27 said:


> Finally, I received my visa grant email this morning from CO Adelaide Team :second:
> As a member of expatforum for the past few months, I would like to thanks all the expats and seniors who share all the useful information in helping me to get my Australia PR!!
> 
> Please find my timeline as below:
> 
> *Visa 190 VIC*: 55 + 5 points
> *ANZSCO Code*: 261313 Software Engineer
> *PTE First Time*: 05 Dec 2015 O/L/R/S/W 80/73/79/81/80 (Gave up PTE after 10 attempts, fail to achieve 79 for listening)
> *ACS Positive*: 12 Feb 2016
> *VIC EOI submitted*: 25 Feb 2016
> *VIC 190 Invitation*: 11 Apr 2016
> *Visa 190 lodged*: 12 Apr 2016
> *Medical*: 14 Apr 2016
> *PCC*: 26 Apr 2016
> *Visa Direct Grant*: 25 May 2016
> lane:


congratulation


----------



## jay_endra

Everett27 said:


> Finally, I received my visa grant email this morning from CO Adelaide Team :second:
> As a member of expatforum for the past few months, I would like to thanks all the expats and seniors who share all the useful information in helping me to get my Australia PR!!
> 
> Please find my timeline as below:
> 
> *Visa 190 VIC*: 55 + 5 points
> *ANZSCO Code*: 261313 Software Engineer
> *PTE First Time*: 05 Dec 2015 O/L/R/S/W 80/73/79/81/80 (Gave up PTE after 10 attempts, fail to achieve 79 for listening)
> *ACS Positive*: 12 Feb 2016
> *VIC EOI submitted*: 25 Feb 2016
> *VIC 190 Invitation*: 11 Apr 2016
> *Visa 190 lodged*: 12 Apr 2016
> *Medical*: 14 Apr 2016
> *PCC*: 26 Apr 2016
> *Visa Direct Grant*: 25 May 2016
> lane:



Congratulations


----------



## abhipunjabi

Everett27 said:


> Finally, I received my visa grant email this morning from CO Adelaide Team :second:
> As a member of expatforum for the past few months, I would like to thanks all the expats and seniors who share all the useful information in helping me to get my Australia PR!!
> 
> Please find my timeline as below:
> 
> Visa 190 VIC: 55 + 5 points
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE First Time: 05 Dec 2015 O/L/R/S/W 80/73/79/81/80 (Gave up PTE after 10 attempts, fail to achieve 79 for listening)
> ACS Positive: 12 Feb 2016
> VIC EOI submitted: 25 Feb 2016
> VIC 190 Invitation: 11 Apr 2016
> Visa 190 lodged: 12 Apr 2016
> Medical: 14 Apr 2016
> PCC: 26 Apr 2016
> Visa Direct Grant: 25 May 2016
> lane:


Congrats Everett27


----------



## MoodyBoy

*Congratulations*



ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> This thread is created to bring in those who are launching visa from the month of January 2016.
> 
> So far from the beginning of this year until now no case officer being assigned for most of the visa application. .:confused2::confused2:


Congratulations !


----------



## MoodyBoy

madhuri1310 said:


> ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer
> Point 55+5
> Experience 10 years
> EOI submitted 5/11/2015
> still waiting for invitation.....
> Any Idea when Can I get


Hi, 

I am also applying for the aus visa 190. I have one query regarding the address on my passport. The address which is mentioned is not my current address. In fact I dont live at that place anymore. Is it necessary to the current address on the passport. 

I am currently staying in a rented apartment for last 2 years.

Thank you


----------



## MoodyBoy

*Query About Address Passport*

Hi guys, 

Can someone please help me in understanding the below: 

I am applying for the aus visa 190. The address which is mentioned in my passport is not my current address. Is it necessary to have the current address on the passport. 

I am currently staying in a rented apartment for last 2 years.

Thank you


----------



## RuchiTS

Everett27 said:


> Finally, I received my visa grant email this morning from CO Adelaide Team :second:
> As a member of expatforum for the past few months, I would like to thanks all the expats and seniors who share all the useful information in helping me to get my Australia PR!!
> 
> Please find my timeline as below:
> 
> *Visa 190 VIC*: 55 + 5 points
> *ANZSCO Code*: 261313 Software Engineer
> *PTE First Time*: 05 Dec 2015 O/L/R/S/W 80/73/79/81/80 (Gave up PTE after 10 attempts, fail to achieve 79 for listening)
> *ACS Positive*: 12 Feb 2016
> *VIC EOI submitted*: 25 Feb 2016
> *VIC 190 Invitation*: 11 Apr 2016
> *Visa 190 lodged*: 12 Apr 2016
> *Medical*: 14 Apr 2016
> *PCC*: 26 Apr 2016
> *Visa Direct Grant*: 25 May 2016
> lane:


Congratulations Everett27...


----------



## abhipunjabi

MoodyBoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please help me in understanding the below:
> 
> I am applying for the aus visa 190. The address which is mentioned in my passport is not my current address. Is it necessary to have the current address on the passport.
> 
> I am currently staying in a rented apartment for last 2 years.
> 
> Thank you


Hi MoodyBoy,

It is not necessary to stay at the same address mentioned in the passport to obtain PCC.
You can apply PCC from your current address, in that case they might initiate a police verification and before that you will have to show some current address proof while applying for PCC. If you apply from your permanent address there are chances that you will get PCC on the same day provided police verification was already done when you applied for the passport.

Regards.


----------



## abhipunjabi

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi MoodyBoy,
> 
> It is not necessary to stay at the same address mentioned in the passport to obtain PCC.
> You can apply PCC from your current address, in that case they might initiate a police verification and before that you will have to show some current address proof while applying for PCC. If you apply from your permanent address there are chances that you will get PCC on the same day provided police verification was already done when you applied for the passport.
> 
> Regards.


I think there is a separate thread for PCC from which you can get more information.

Regards.


----------



## JP Mosa

MoodyBoy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please help me in understanding the below:
> 
> I am applying for the aus visa 190. The address which is mentioned in my passport is not my current address. Is it necessary to have the current address on the passport.
> 
> I am currently staying in a rented apartment for last 2 years.
> 
> Thank you


Its not necessary.
When asked, provide explanation


----------



## Abhishu

Guys,

I am about to lodge my 190 VISA. Please help for below items.
So far I have filled the form and its saying to submit the application-
1. When I will upload all the documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ?

2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps 

3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started any thing for it) ?

4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation .

5. Can I change any information after lodging the visa( like any mistyped word(hoping not to happen)

6. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN(when should I upload it)

7. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent


----------



## JayBees

andreyx108b said:


> Standard email... nothing to guess.


Hey Andrey,

I sent you a PM. Can you please check and reply.

Thank you.


----------



## jv892508

By the grace of God, me and my family got a direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. Grant emails came to my inbox an hour ago. A big Thanks to one and all in this wonderful forum for your suggestions, opinions and advice. 

Congratulations to all others who got their grants this week. Wishing a speedy grant for all applicants who have lodged their visas.

My details & timelines below;

Visa 190 VIC: 55 + 5 points
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)

ACS Positive: 10 Dec 2015
PTE Academic: Proficient on 29-Jan-2016
VIC EOI submitted: 06 Feb 2016
VIC 190 Invitation: 23 Feb 2016
Visa 190 lodged: *14 Apr 2016*
PCC's: 06 May 2016
Medical: 07 May 2016
Visa (Direct Grant): *25 May 2016*
IED: 26-Apr-2017


----------



## vrkravi

jv892508 said:


> By the grace of God, me and my family got a direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. Grant emails came to my inbox an hour ago. A big Thanks to one and all in this wonderful forum for your suggestions, opinions and advice.
> 
> Congratulations to all others who got their grants this week. Wishing a speedy grant for all applicants who have lodged their visas.
> 
> My details & timelines below;
> 
> Visa 190 VIC: 55 + 5 points
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Positive: 10 Dec 2015
> PTE Academic: Proficient on 29-Jan-2016
> VIC EOI submitted: 06 Feb 2016
> VIC 190 Invitation: 23 Feb 2016
> Visa 190 lodged: *14 Apr 2016*
> PCC's: 06 May 2016
> Medical: 07 May 2016
> Visa (Direct Grant): *25 May 2016*
> IED: 26-Apr-2017




Congrats, 
did you claim any points for work exp, and was there any employment verification


----------



## Tinkerbell1

I had education verification call from the local AHC on 10th May is that the reason i my grant is delayed? i mean people who applied on 10th,12th and 14th April have got their grants already, but not me


----------



## jv892508

vrkravi said:


> Congrats,
> did you claim any points for work exp, and was there any employment verification


Thanks Ravi. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have no clue if they have verified with my employers. At least I am not aware of any verification as such.


----------



## vrkravi

jv892508 said:


> Thanks Ravi. I have claimed 15 points for experience. I have no clue if they have verified with my employers. At least I am not aware of any verification as such.




Thanks jv892508, for the quick update.


----------



## 65Points!

Abhishu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am about to lodge my 190 VISA. Please help for below items.
> So far I have filled the form and its saying to submit the application-
> 1. When I will upload all the documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ?
> 
> 2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps
> 
> 3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started any thing for it) ?
> 
> 4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation .
> 
> 5. Can I change any information after lodging the visa( like any mistyped word(hoping not to happen)
> 
> 6. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN(when should I upload it)
> 
> 7. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent


1. Multiple times

2. You fill up the application, right at end pay the fees, and then you can generate HAP ID right away. More recently people who have done it even before this process, I am not aware how that's done, but it should have to do with directly approaching the appointed clinic.

3. Keep a scanned copy of front, last and all such pages which contain immigration stamps of your passport for your record, and then immediately apply for PCC at India HC or consulate, which ever is closer.

4. Yes, you can, but do it earlier, better still, do it right after the submission of the application. Why waste time.

5. Yes. You need to fill up specific forms, option appears once you have submitted your application.

6. I have always typed on the computer and then for the signature taken the printout. Its up to you. Fill these right away, I have already even though I am still waiting for the invite, and then upload once you have submitted your application.

7. No Idea.


----------



## abhipunjabi

jv892508 said:


> By the grace of God, me and my family got a direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. Grant emails came to my inbox an hour ago. A big Thanks to one and all in this wonderful forum for your suggestions, opinions and advice.
> 
> Congratulations to all others who got their grants this week. Wishing a speedy grant for all applicants who have lodged their visas.
> 
> My details & timelines below;
> 
> Visa 190 VIC: 55 + 5 points
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Positive: 10 Dec 2015
> PTE Academic: Proficient on 29-Jan-2016
> VIC EOI submitted: 06 Feb 2016
> VIC 190 Invitation: 23 Feb 2016
> Visa 190 lodged: 14 Apr 2016
> PCC's: 06 May 2016
> Medical: 07 May 2016
> Visa (Direct Grant): 25 May 2016
> IED: 26-Apr-2017


Congrats jv892508


----------



## Mak1986

Tinkerbell1 said:


> I had education verification call from the local AHC on 10th May is that the reason i my grant is delayed? i mean people who applied on 10th,12th and 14th April have got their grants already, but not me


H i r u offshore ????


----------



## suman.rani

Congratulations


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Mak1986 said:


> H i r u offshore ????


Yes!


----------



## Sheela1987

Axeem said:


> Many congrats Abhi


@abhipunjabi-congrats !! Hard work pays off.. 

I need some assistance for visa filing in Immiaccount employment reference letter for 261314- Software Tester

Pls can you tell me that i need to provide statutory declarations which i provided at the time of ACS or should i provide letter on compnany letter head?


----------



## Sheela1987

abhipunjabi said:


> Thanks ravi


Abhipunjabi- congrats!!

I ahve applied for 261314. -Software Tester and i have got selected for state nomination by NSW.

I have started with visa application and for employment reference letter what documents have uou provided?

At rhe time of acs i have provided stat declaration from my colleagues and during visa application can i provide the same and in that case one of my colleague has left the organisation so do i meed to make a fresh stat declaration as employment reference letters are hard to get in india and i dont want to tell my current employer abt the Australia visa. Pls suggest


----------



## andreyx108b

JayBees said:


> Hey Andrey, I sent you a PM. Can you please check and reply. Thank you.


Cant find please pm again


----------



## abhipunjabi

Sheela1987 said:


> Abhipunjabi- congrats!!
> 
> I ahve applied for 261314. -Software Tester and i have got selected for state nomination by NSW.
> 
> I have started with visa application and for employment reference letter what documents have uou provided?
> 
> At rhe time of acs i have provided stat declaration from my colleagues and during visa application can i provide the same and in that case one of my colleague has left the organisation so do i meed to make a fresh stat declaration as employment reference letters are hard to get in india and i dont want to tell my current employer abt the Australia visa. Pls suggest


Hi Sheela,

As far as I know NSW is not open for software tester. You can provide the same statutory declaration. But it's always better to take a declaration from an employ who is currently working with the organization. If you provide the earlier reference letter and if you are lucky enough then there might not be any employment verification at all.

Regards.


----------



## suman.rani

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Yes!


5th april candidates are waiting like u and I . 50 days have passed now. My RMA agent says its not yet late.. however, people have received grants earlier than that..


----------



## Vivekknagpal

Waiting for the golden mail since Dec17th 2015??


----------



## vipulg1980

190 NSW visa applied 16th March....222311...PCC...18th Mar...medical 28th Mar.....CO assigned ....29th Mar.....status showing....application in process....so waiting since then.....


----------



## Riyane

Vivekknagpal said:


> Waiting for the golden mail since Dec17th 2015??


Hi...has any CO or any concerned authority contacted you till now? It's a big time waiting game. Let's hope for the best for all of us!


----------



## s.m

vrkravi said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I have got an email from CO .... Any inputs please
> 
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some
> 
> 
> Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
> 1st CO contact -29/2/2016
> Request completed - 3/1/2016
> New passport- 10/3/2016


Dear Vrkravi,

Which is your CO team and How did you get this response? Did you email CO Team or DIBP? Or did you call them up?

I haven't heard anything from CO for almost 65 days now, after submission of docs. When I called up GSm Brisbane last weak, the 1st contact person on call (which I expect to be a receptionist) herself gave all 'standard answers' without connecting me to anyone in CO team, even after requesting.Also she did not share any details of CO team members. 

Not sure what's actually happening!


----------



## Nuvem

*Congratulations for the Grant.*

Congratulations for the Grant.
I have also been waiting for thee golden email from team Brisbane.

Visa 190 SA: 55 + 5 points
ANZSCO Code: 133112
VETASSESS Positive For Project Builder : 29 SEP 2015
PTE Academic: Proficient on 22-Dec-2015
SA EOI submitted: 12 Feb 2016
SA 190 Invitation: 12 Feb 2016
*Visa 190 lodged: 24 Feb 2016*
CO contacted: 14th March 2015, Form 80 and Medical requested
Form 80 and Medical submitted : 24th March 2016
Visa : :fingerscrossed:




jv892508 said:


> By the grace of God, me and my family got a direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. Grant emails came to my inbox an hour ago. A big Thanks to one and all in this wonderful forum for your suggestions, opinions and advice.
> 
> Congratulations to all others who got their grants this week. Wishing a speedy grant for all applicants who have lodged their visas.
> 
> My details & timelines below;
> 
> Visa 190 VIC: 55 + 5 points
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Positive: 10 Dec 2015
> PTE Academic: Proficient on 29-Jan-2016
> VIC EOI submitted: 06 Feb 2016
> VIC 190 Invitation: 23 Feb 2016
> Visa 190 lodged: *14 Apr 2016*
> PCC's: 06 May 2016
> Medical: 07 May 2016
> Visa (Direct Grant): *25 May 2016*
> IED: 26-Apr-2017


----------



## vrkravi

s.m said:


> Dear Vrkravi,
> 
> 
> 
> Which is your CO team and How did you get this response? Did you email CO Team or DIBP? Or did you call them up?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything from CO for almost 65 days now, after submission of docs. When I called up GSm Brisbane last weak, the 1st contact person on call (which I expect to be a receptionist) herself gave all 'standard answers' without connecting me to anyone in CO team, even after requesting.Also she did not share any details of CO team members.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what's actually happening!




Hi I have sent almost 45days back and yesterday I got this response...
Co is Cathrin from Adelaide 

Yah its difficult to find updates as every case is unique and there several checks as per norms, regulations etc.

Let's pray n wish everyone gets their grant...


----------



## Beta2012

greetings
Has any body tried to call DIBP recently,
I am trying to call them and the call faills!!


----------



## vedhabala

Congratulation to all who have received grants 

I have lodged my visa on 20th Feb 2016. CO allocated on 16th March(GSM Adelaide).

No updates after that.

I am an onshore applicant and claiming no experience points.

Called them couple of time, Information agents keep on adding notes to the file and no actual benefit yet.

Is there anything i can do other than waiting? Any advises are appreciated.


----------



## ausctw

Hi all. I received my golden email yesteday. I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is below

VISA lodged: 21-Dec-2015 (Age:30, Edu: 15, IELTS, 10, SN: 5)
1st CO contact: 27-Jan-2016
Skilled Support: 25-Feb-2016
2nd CO contact: 19-April-2016
Grant: 25-May-2016

I know it is very difficult to wait for your grant and it seems like your life is stuck. It happened to me as well. I remained positive and I took each day as a day closer to my grant. Also, I didn't bother the processing office by calling them and asking for updates. 

Trust me the excitement for VISA grant lasts only a couple of hours. Then you realize that you still have other things that are also important. So, do not put your life on hold . I wish you all best of luck for your VISA applications.


----------



## andreyx108b

ausctw said:


> Hi all. I received my golden email yesteday. I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is below VISA lodged: 21-Dec-2015 (Age:30, Edu: 15, IELTS, 10, SN: 5) 1st CO contact: 27-Jan-2016 Skilled Support: 25-Feb-2016 2nd CO contact: 19-April-2016 Grant: 25-May-2016 I know it is very difficult to wait for your grant and it seems like your life is stuck. It happened to me as well. I remained positive and I took each day as a day closer to my grant. Also, I didn't bother the processing office by calling them and asking for updates. Trust me the excitement for VISA grant lasts only a couple of hours. Then you realize that you still have other things that are also important. So, do not put your life on hold . I wish you all best of luck for your VISA applications.


Congratulations!)


----------



## vrkravi

ausctw said:


> Hi all. I received my golden email yesteday. I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is below
> 
> VISA lodged: 21-Dec-2015 (Age:30, Edu: 15, IELTS, 10, SN: 5)
> 1st CO contact: 27-Jan-2016
> Skilled Support: 25-Feb-2016
> 2nd CO contact: 19-April-2016
> Grant: 25-May-2016
> 
> I know it is very difficult to wait for your grant and it seems like your life is stuck. It happened to me as well. I remained positive and I took each day as a day closer to my grant. Also, I didn't bother the processing office by calling them and asking for updates.
> 
> Trust me the excitement for VISA grant lasts only a couple of hours. Then you realize that you still have other things that are also important. So, do not put your life on hold . I wish you all best of luck for your VISA applications.




Congratulations ausctw,

Can you please let me know what do you they ask during 'skilled support contact'.

Thanks


----------



## Vivekknagpal

Riyane said:


> Vivekknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the golden mail since Dec17th 2015??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi...has any CO or any concerned authority contacted you till now? It's a big time waiting game. Let's hope for the best for all of us!
Click to expand...

Yes the CO contacted me in Jan with some requirements which I submitted in 3 days time, since then nothing.


----------



## Nuvem

Hi Vedhabala, your timeline and mine is similar. Good thing about yours is they have't asked for your further documents so its likely that you will get a grant in 1,2 weeks. I was asked to submit Form 80 and medical which I did on 24th march.



vedhabala said:


> Congratulation to all who have received grants
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 20th Feb 2016. CO allocated on 16th March(GSM Adelaide).
> 
> No updates after that.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant and claiming no experience points.
> 
> Called them couple of time, Information agents keep on adding notes to the file and no actual benefit yet.
> 
> Is there anything i can do other than waiting? Any advises are appreciated.


----------



## RuchiTS

jv892508 said:


> By the grace of God, me and my family got a direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. Grant emails came to my inbox an hour ago. A big Thanks to one and all in this wonderful forum for your suggestions, opinions and advice.
> 
> Congratulations to all others who got their grants this week. Wishing a speedy grant for all applicants who have lodged their visas.
> 
> My details & timelines below;
> 
> Visa 190 VIC: 55 + 5 points
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Positive: 10 Dec 2015
> PTE Academic: Proficient on 29-Jan-2016
> VIC EOI submitted: 06 Feb 2016
> VIC 190 Invitation: 23 Feb 2016
> Visa 190 lodged: *14 Apr 2016*
> PCC's: 06 May 2016
> Medical: 07 May 2016
> Visa (Direct Grant): *25 May 2016*
> IED: 26-Apr-2017


Congratulations jv892508, all the best.


----------



## RuchiTS

ausctw said:


> Hi all. I received my golden email yesteday. I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is below
> 
> VISA lodged: 21-Dec-2015 (Age:30, Edu: 15, IELTS, 10, SN: 5)
> 1st CO contact: 27-Jan-2016
> Skilled Support: 25-Feb-2016
> 2nd CO contact: 19-April-2016
> Grant: 25-May-2016
> 
> I know it is very difficult to wait for your grant and it seems like your life is stuck. It happened to me as well. I remained positive and I took each day as a day closer to my grant. Also, I didn't bother the processing office by calling them and asking for updates.
> 
> Trust me the excitement for VISA grant lasts only a couple of hours. Then you realize that you still have other things that are also important. So, do not put your life on hold . I wish you all best of luck for your VISA applications.


Congratulations ausctw. And thanks for the encouraging message. It is indeed very difficult to wait for the grant.


----------



## Axeem

Everett27 said:


> Finally, I received my visa grant email this morning from CO Adelaide Team :second:
> As a member of expatforum for the past few months, I would like to thanks all the expats and seniors who share all the useful information in helping me to get my Australia PR!!
> 
> Please find my timeline as below:
> 
> *Visa 190 VIC*: 55 + 5 points
> *ANZSCO Code*: 261313 Software Engineer
> *PTE First Time*: 05 Dec 2015 O/L/R/S/W 80/73/79/81/80 (Gave up PTE after 10 attempts, fail to achieve 79 for listening)
> *ACS Positive*: 12 Feb 2016
> *VIC EOI submitted*: 25 Feb 2016
> *VIC 190 Invitation*: 11 Apr 2016
> *Visa 190 lodged*: 12 Apr 2016
> *Medical*: 14 Apr 2016
> *PCC*: 26 Apr 2016
> *Visa Direct Grant*: 25 May 2016
> lane:


Congrats Everett


----------



## Axeem

jv892508 said:


> By the grace of God, me and my family got a direct grant today from GSM Brisbane. Grant emails came to my inbox an hour ago. A big Thanks to one and all in this wonderful forum for your suggestions, opinions and advice.
> 
> Congratulations to all others who got their grants this week. Wishing a speedy grant for all applicants who have lodged their visas.
> 
> My details & timelines below;
> 
> Visa 190 VIC: 55 + 5 points
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ACS Positive: 10 Dec 2015
> PTE Academic: Proficient on 29-Jan-2016
> VIC EOI submitted: 06 Feb 2016
> VIC 190 Invitation: 23 Feb 2016
> Visa 190 lodged: *14 Apr 2016*
> PCC's: 06 May 2016
> Medical: 07 May 2016
> Visa (Direct Grant): *25 May 2016*
> IED: 26-Apr-2017


Congratulation to you and your family


----------



## Axeem

Guys, 

The only thing bothering me is that my IELTS is expiring on 28 May 2016 (three year time frame will be exhausted). Will it effect my grant? However, everything is completed like EOI, NSW SS, and visa application.

Thanks


----------



## sach290386

It will not have any impact on your grant process. Validity at the time of visa lodgement is being considered.


----------



## Nguyen

Junaijo said:


> I am in the process of assessing my skills and qualifications as well as experience from Vetassess. I am doing that within visa subclass 190 for Queensland nomination. Do you think going for Visa subclass 190 since I have a Queensland PhD under Australian Leadership Award (paid Phd research) , is better than going for skills independent visa subclass 189?
> 
> Your input and experience is appreciated.


Hii Junaijo, I have a AAS scholarship with condition Further stay limited and should go back to my country for two years. So can I apply for 190 after I complete my PhD in Queensland? Do you know any information about it? Many thanks.


----------



## jv892508

RuchiTS said:


> Congratulations ausctw. And thanks for the encouraging message. It is indeed very difficult to wait for the grant.


Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. Congratulations ausctw

I completely agree that wait after application lodging is a difficult phase of this process. It is only a matter of time for others to get their grants. All genuine applicants will get their grants for sure.Wishing a speedy grant to everyone in the waiting phase.


----------



## sat123

I lodged 190 nsw visa on 28 april but have not any status updates after that. I am concerned as someone applied in April already had co allocated and then direct grant yesterday.


----------



## ganesh9684

Hello guys


I lodged my on 21 nov 15 and co assigned on 21 dec 15 on the same day she requested for further evidence of employment , the same uploaded on 30 dec since then assessment in progress

On 15 may I got an email from co as below

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

I'm working with an organization where salary is paid in cash
Also I'm not eligible for income tax since non taxable income and don't have form 16 as well, all I have is salary increment letters, cash vouchers and roles and responsibilities letter on a letter head

Where relevant means PCC and medicals are cleared .
Internal checks are completed and this has been referred to external checks... Does external checks also include employment verification
What are national security checks and anyone throw a light at this point


----------



## abhipunjabi

sat123 said:


> I lodged 190 nsw visa on 28 april but have not any status updates after that. I am concerned as someone applied in April already had co allocated and then direct grant yesterday.


Hi sat123,

Maybe you will get a direct granted. These days CO are assigned early. If your status is still application received then there are chances to get a direct grant.

Regards.


----------



## sat123

Abhipunjabi - I can't get direct grant as my medical is pending. I am currently on 457 and my medicals done for it are still valid. But I hear that some additional tests have been added recently so I was waiting for co request to get medicals done.


----------



## abhipunjabi

sat123 said:


> Abhipunjabi - I can't get direct grant as my medical is pending. I am currently on 457 and my medicals done for it are still valid. But I hear that some additional tests have been added recently so I was waiting for co request to get medicals done.


Oh ok got it. Then probably you need to wait till the CO is assigned.

Regards.


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,
Is it that now it's may end and this year's quota is almost finalised.Those who are waiting for grants will receive in July onwards? Any guidance on this?
Kind regards 
Mick


----------



## vrkravi

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 
> I lodged my on 21 nov 15 and co assigned on 21 dec 15 on the same day she requested for further evidence of employment , the same uploaded on 30 dec since then assessment in progress
> 
> On 15 may I got an email from co as below
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> I'm working with an organization where salary is paid in cash
> Also I'm not eligible for income tax since non taxable income and don't have form 16 as well, all I have is salary increment letters, cash vouchers and roles and responsibilities letter on a letter head
> 
> Where relevant means PCC and medicals are cleared .
> Internal checks are completed and this has been referred to external checks... Does external checks also include employment verification
> What are national security checks and anyone throw a light at this point




Hi Ganesh, 
Even I have got the similar email but they didn't mention about internal checks.

Glad to know that for you internal checks completed and waiting for other checks. Keep yourself engaged soon you can expect the grant.

National security checks are security checks as per Australian standards, regulations for all applicants.


----------



## Beta2012

Beta2012 said:


> greetings
> Has any body tried to call DIBP recently,
> I am trying to call them and the call faills!!


can anybody help me please?


----------



## vrkravi

Beta2012 said:


> can anybody help me please?




Yes it's working may be you can try again tomorrow


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hello Experts

I have a query. Its been a month since I lodged my VISA application and more that 20 days since uploaded all the documents inc medicals and PCC.

I have been neither assigned any Co yet nor i received any communication from DIPB?

Can anybody throw some light on the situation?

Hearty thanks in advance.


----------



## funnybond4u

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I have a query. Its been a month since I lodged my VISA application and more that 20 days since uploaded all the documents inc medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have been neither assigned any Co yet nor i received any communication from DIPB?
> 
> Can anybody throw some light on the situation?
> 
> Hearty thanks in advance.


Same here


----------



## ganesh9684

vrkravi said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> Even I have got the similar email but they didn't mention about internal checks.
> 
> Glad to know that for you internal checks completed and waiting for other checks. Keep yourself engaged soon you can expect the grant.
> 
> National security checks are security checks as per Australian standards, regulations for all applicants.


Ok
As per the timeframe mentioned on dibp website it's takes around 12 months to complete the external checks


----------



## micksarima

Hi
Please. Reply on my post also.
Regards 
Mick


----------



## vrkravi

ganesh9684 said:


> Ok
> 
> As per the timeframe mentioned on dibp website it's takes around 12 months to complete the external checks




Thanks I was not aware of it... I hope they will close in couple of months...


----------



## micksarima

Hi again
I have this information that Australian elections are approaching so there is delay in grants .Anyone with the same information or comment? 
Will that effect those who have already lodged their applications? 
Regards 
Mick


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi all

Please guide me...what documents of partner are to be uploaded......Passport, PCC,Medical, PTE, form 80 and 1221..... anything else ?? like education documents and employment also to be uploaded....


Thanks


----------



## anupama.arch

Hi I have applied for EOI on 30/03/2016 with 60 points in 190. My occupation is in CSOL list. Points are (age 30 + Degree 15 + Australian degree 5 + Australian work Experience 5 + State Nomination 5) please experts let me know do u think there is any possibility to get the invitation? I have tried for IELTS and PTE for many times, somehow it doesn't feel like my cup of tea? Any one could you please help me? Please response. I'm new to this blog.


----------



## vikaschandra

micksarima said:


> Hi all,
> Is it that now it's may end and this year's quota is almost finalised.Those who are waiting for grants will receive in July onwards? Any guidance on this?
> Kind regards
> Mick


Till now delay email for 189 and 190 applicant has not been seen hence we can assume that the grants will come along as usual though he processing may get slower.


----------



## vikaschandra

micksarima said:


> Hi again
> I have this information that Australian elections are approaching so there is delay in grants .Anyone with the same information or comment?
> Will that effect those who have already lodged their applications?
> Regards
> Mick


No it should not affect the visa processing


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please guide me...what documents of partner are to be uploaded......Passport, PCC,Medical, PTE, form 80 and 1221..... anything else ?? like education documents and employment also to be uploaded....
> 
> 
> Thanks


It is advised to upload the education as well + cv

Dont forget the marriage cerificate


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> it is advised to upload the education as well + cv
> 
> dont forget the marriage cerificate


thanks a lot.
One more thing
form 80 and 1221...should be filled with pen or typed is also ok..??


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> It is advised to upload the education as well + cv
> 
> Dont forget the marriage cerificate


thanks 

hi

while filling immiaccount form of 17 steps...they ask about employment ... overseas and australia....
overseas is other than australia and home country????


----------



## micksarima

Thanku vikas.. for replying.
Regards 
Mick


----------



## Mak1986

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I have a query. Its been a month since I lodged my VISA application and more that 20 days since uploaded all the documents inc medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have been neither assigned any Co yet nor i received any communication from DIPB?
> 
> Can anybody throw some light on the situation?
> 
> Hearty thanks in advance.


Same here my date of lodgment 18 april 2016 what is urs and i am onshore


----------



## vedhabala

Nuvem said:


> Hi Vedhabala, your timeline and mine is similar. Good thing about yours is they have't asked for your further documents so its likely that you will get a grant in 1,2 weeks. I was asked to submit Form 80 and medical which I did on 24th march.


Thanks Nuvem. Lets hope we all get it soon.


----------



## danielm

Dear all, 

It's my status now :

Application lodged :25Jan
Co assigned and requested docs:02 March
Information provided :15th March
Employment verification :18th may 
Grant:xxxx

When can I expect the grant after the employment verification? Any one in the same row ..

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

danielm said:


> Dear all, It's my status now : Application lodged :25Jan Co assigned and requested docs:02 March Information provided :15th March Employment verification :18th may Grant:xxxx When can I expect the grant after the employment verification? Any one in the same row .. Thanks


I would suggest to compare with other guys with similar timeline.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

Hi Friends,

Don’t know how to proceed regarding my application. I sent mail several times and got the same standard reply. Its almost 7 months still nothing progressed regarding application. Please advice how to proceed further ? 
Visa: 190 QLD
Lodged: 10.11.2015
Document: Uploaded all the document 
CO assigned: 28.11.2015(Adelaide) 
Status: Application Received 
Grant:??????
Regads,
Sai


----------



## vrkravi

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Don’t know how to proceed regarding my application. I sent mail several times and got the same standard reply. Its almost 7 months still nothing progressed regarding application. Please advice how to proceed further ?
> Visa: 190 QLD
> Lodged: 10.11.2015
> Document: Uploaded all the document
> CO assigned: 28.11.2015(Adelaide)
> Status: Application Received
> Grant:??????
> Regads,
> Sai




Are you an onshore applicant?
Did you claim any points for exp...


----------



## Steiger

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Don’t know how to proceed regarding my application. I sent mail several times and got the same standard reply. Its almost 7 months still nothing progressed regarding application. Please advice how to proceed further ?
> Visa: 190 QLD
> Lodged: 10.11.2015
> Document: Uploaded all the document
> CO assigned: 28.11.2015(Adelaide)
> Status: Application Received
> Grant:??????
> Regads,
> Sai


I feel really intimidated right now.. OMG... Not even a single CO Contact.;;


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

vrkravi said:


> Are you an onshore applicant?
> Did you claim any points for exp...[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes onshore applicant,
> Claimed 10 points for local Australian experience and 5 points in India
> 
> It now no verification or document requested from my end from CO.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi N


----------



## Mak1986

Steiger said:


> Sai_Lakshmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Don?t know how to proceed regarding my application. I sent mail several times and got the same standard reply. Its almost 7 months still nothing progressed regarding application. Please advice how to proceed further ?
> Visa: 190 QLD
> Lodged: 10.11.2015
> Document: Uploaded all the document
> CO assigned: 28.11.2015(Adelaide)
> Status: Application Received
> Grant:??????
> Regads,
> Sai
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really intimidated right now.. OMG... Not even a single CO Contact.;;
Click to expand...

Stieget wats ur date of lodgment


----------



## vrkravi

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> vrkravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an onshore applicant?
> 
> Did you claim any points for exp...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Yes onshore applicant,
> 
> Claimed 10 points for local Australian experience and 5 points in India
> 
> 
> 
> It now no verification or document requested from my end from CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Lakshmi N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sai, best would be to send out an email and call them.
> 
> Also please do check with your employers/managers both onshore/offshore in case if they have received any verification calls etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steiger

Mak1986 said:


> Stieget wats ur date of lodgment


6 May 2016.


----------



## mystique1234

Victoria has slowed down or is it just me who is affected?

I lodged my Vic Visa on 16th Apr and have uploaded all my documents. Its been 6 weeks and there has been no CO contact yet.

A bit worried now. Anyone here with similar delay?


----------



## Mak1986

mystique1234 said:


> Victoria has slowed down or is it just me who is affected?
> 
> I lodged my Vic Visa on 16th Apr and have uploaded all my documents. Its been 6 weeks and there has been no CO contact yet.
> 
> A bit worried now. Anyone here with similar delay?


Same here visa lodge on 18 april no co contact yet


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Steiger said:


> Mak1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stieget wats ur date of lodgment
> 
> 
> 
> 6 May 2016.
Click to expand...

Hi
Tou have filled form 80 with pen or typed in


----------



## Steiger

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Tou have filled form 80 with pen or typed in


Typed. My hand writing is not legible.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Steiger said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Tou have filled form 80 with pen or typed in
> 
> 
> 
> Typed. My hand writing is not legible.
Click to expand...

Thanks

Also there is one question in employment section during filling 17 page form that we have to submit in immi account. 

First point is overseas employment
Second is australia employment 
I want to know...overseas employment they are referring to is other than home country and australia?


----------



## atharmaria

danielm said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's my status now :
> 
> Application lodged :25Jan
> Co assigned and requested docs:02 March
> Information provided :15th March
> Employment verification :18th may
> Grant:xxxx
> 
> When can I expect the grant after the employment verification? Any one in the same row ..
> 
> Thanks


Hello Daniel
My boss also got call from Ahc on 18th May. Let's hope InshaAllah to get GRANT VERY SOON.
As per forum trends I could say that after verification of employment it takes from 1 week to 6 weeks.
Regards


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Its so depressing waiting every day for the grant mail to come and you end up in misery again and again. why cant we get grant


----------



## ginugeorge

Steiger said:


> Typed. My hand writing is not legible.



The form refers fill it with PEN. Check the first page, top


----------



## Tinkerbell1

ginugeorge said:


> The form refers fill it with PEN. Check the first page, top


You can fill it by typing many people have done that and no objection was made from CO


----------



## Abhishu

Guys,

I have lodged my VISA and I generated HAP ID for all applicants. but I am not sure about PCC. how to do that or when system will ask me for PCC document to created and upload.


----------



## kawal_547

Abhishu said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA and I generated HAP ID for all applicants. but I am not sure about PCC. how to do that or when system will ask me for PCC document to created and upload.


If u r from India.

U need to go to passport india website, create an account for PCC 

They will give u payment option , pay that, take the appointment, visit the passport office as per appointment and the process of PCC will b initiated.


----------



## Mak1986

Any grant or co contact today ????


----------



## Abhishu

kawal_547 said:


> If u r from India.
> 
> U need to go to passport india website, create an account for PCC
> 
> They will give u payment option , pay that, take the appointment, visit the passport office as per appointment and the process of PCC will b initiated.


Hi Kawal,
I am in Singapore, I went to embassy here, they asked me to bring a letter issued by Australian government asking for PCC. They also showed my letter also. 

Now my question is, at which event I will receive that letter from DIBP.


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,
Any grants today? .
Thanks


----------



## Crazy student

Abhishu said:


> kawal_547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If u r from India.
> 
> U need to go to passport india website, create an account for PCC
> 
> They will give u payment option , pay that, take the appointment, visit the passport office as per appointment and the process of PCC will b initiated.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kawal,
> I am in Singapore, I went to embassy here, they asked me to bring a letter issued by Australian government asking for PCC. They also showed my letter also.
> 
> Now my question is, at which event I will receive that letter from DIBP.
Click to expand...

Get application received acknowledgement letter from dibp with your name on it and eoi invitation. For details search post by 'jamis' on forum few days back.


----------



## Axeem

"ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application."

What does this mean? I have already submitted my application and all the documents are shown received. Do I need to take the snapshot and attached to the application?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Axeem said:


> "ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
> We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application."
> 
> What does this mean? I have already submitted my application and all the documents are shown received. Do I need to take the snapshot and attached to the application?


it says and i quote "there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents" so the ones who have already attached the documents they should be fine.


----------



## funnybond4u

Axeem said:


> "ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
> We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application."
> 
> What does this mean? I have already submitted my application and all the documents are shown received. Do I need to take the snapshot and attached to the application?


I guess it's specifically for Citizenship applications and not for PR's?


----------



## choudharykrishna

Axeem said:


> "ATTACHMENTS PRIOR TO PAYMENT FOR CITIZENSHIP APPLICATIONS
> We are aware that there is currently an issue with attaching PDF documents to citizenship applications. While the issue is being resolved, please save each document as a JPG file to your desktop and attach the JPG file to the application."
> 
> What does this mean? I have already submitted my application and all the documents are shown received. Do I need to take the snapshot and attached to the application?[/QUyou
> 
> don't need to do anything, as in your case all docs are in received status.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

Hi Forum members,

I have been visiting this thread frequently. Best wishes for all the members who received their grants.

Below are my timelines:
Code: 263111
Points breakup : Age -30, Degree- 15, English -10, Experience -0, Total=55+5(Victoria SS)
ACS positive: 23/Dec/2015
EOI submission: 21/Jan/2016
Victoria application: 21/Jan/2016
Acknowledgement Vic: 04/Feb/2016
Invite received : 24/Feb/2016
Application submitted: 18/Apr/2016
PCC+Medical+form 80+all remaining docs: 21/Apr/2016

CO contact: I'm not waiting for CO assignment, hoping for a Direct grant
Grant :juggle:

I have updated this info in myimmitracker as well.

All the best for everyone in this thread waiting for Visa grant. Meanwhile, hone your skills in your respective domains and be prepared for the next steps after Visa grant.

Since you received the invite, you will definitely receive the grant within 2 to 6 months(worst case). Think this wait period is for our good. Stay positive. Stay blessed.

Regads,
Nandakumar


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi,

I have switched to new company after invitation....so in visa application can i send recent company details also...25 days old job....not assessed...got senior position..

Plz reply


----------



## danielm

atharmaria said:


> Hello Daniel My boss also got call from Ahc on 18th May. Let's hope InshaAllah to get GRANT VERY SOON. As per forum trends I could say that after verification of employment it takes from 1 week to 6 weeks. Regards



Keep in touch and share your notes once received grants ,will do my part too ..thanks


----------



## asfandyarali

nandakumar_blore said:


> Hi Forum members,
> 
> I have been visiting this thread frequently. Best wishes for all the members who received their grants.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> Code: 263111
> Points breakup : Age -30, Degree- 15, English -10, Experience -0, Total=55+5(Victoria SS)
> ACS positive: 23/Dec/2015
> EOI submission: 21/Jan/2016
> Victoria application: 21/Jan/2016
> Acknowledgement Vic: 04/Feb/2016
> Invite received : 24/Feb/2016
> Application submitted: 18/Apr/2016
> PCC+Medical+form 80+all remaining docs: 21/Apr/2016
> 
> CO contact: I'm not waiting for CO assignment, hoping for a Direct grant
> Grant :juggle:
> 
> I have updated this info in myimmitracker as well.
> 
> All the best for everyone in this thread waiting for Visa grant. Meanwhile, hone your skills in your respective domains and be prepared for the next steps after Visa grant.
> 
> Since you received the invite, you will definitely receive the grant within 2 to 6 months(worst case). Think this wait period is for our good. Stay positive. Stay blessed.
> 
> Regads,
> Nandakumar


Congrats dear. You've been lucky i believe!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Seems like a dry day for grants


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Steiger said:


> Mak1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stieget wats ur date of lodgment
> 
> 
> 
> 6 May 2016.
Click to expand...

Hi, I have switched to new company after invitation...now received nomination.so in visa application can i send recent company details also...25 days old job....not assessed...got senior position.. Plz reply how to proceed.


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> thanks a lot.
> One more thing
> form 80 and 1221...should be filled with pen or typed is also ok..??


Either could be done Typed or filled with pen.


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> thanks
> 
> hi
> 
> while filling immiaccount form of 17 steps...they ask about employment ... overseas and australia....
> overseas is other than australia and home country????


Overseas would be your employment in India or elsewhere apart from Australia


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> hi
> 
> while filling immiaccount form of 17 steps...they ask about employment ... overseas and australia....
> overseas is other than australia and home country????
> 
> 
> 
> Overseas would be your employment in India
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot..
I have switched to new company after invitation...now received nomination.so in visa application can i send recent company details also...25 days old job....not assessed...got senior position.. Plz reply how to proceed.


----------



## vikaschandra

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have switched to new company after invitation....so in visa application can i send recent company details also...25 days old job....not assessed...got senior position..
> 
> Plz reply


Yes you should disclose the current company details as well.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have switched to new company after invitation....so in visa application can i send recent company details also...25 days old job....not assessed...got senior position..
> 
> Plz reply
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should disclose the current company details as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this

But i am still confused with overseas employment query...i asked ....


----------



## 2924

waiting for state nomination for a long time....nothing happening....can any one tell me about chances of univ tutor's nominations.....its really very late n frustating


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi Folks,

Could you please anyone advice what kind of questions Immigration would ask during the time of employment verification call, apart from "ROLES RESPONSIBILITIES" question?

Please advice friends, I need to ask my previous company peers/managers to be ready for that

Thanks


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Anyone who has lodged the visa...plz guide on this.
while filling immiaccount form of 17 steps...they ask about employment ... overseas and australia.... overseas is other than australia and home country????
Or it is home country.

Thanks


----------



## nandakumar_blore

Moneyjheeta said:


> Anyone who has lodged the visa...plz guide on this.
> while filling immiaccount form of 17 steps...they ask about employment ... overseas and australia.... overseas is other than australia and home country????
> Or it is home country.
> 
> Thanks



Any work experience outside Australia is considered as overseas. In your case if you only have work experience of India(home country) , just mention that.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Could you please anyone advice what kind of questions Immigration would ask during the time of employment verification call, apart from "ROLES RESPONSIBILITIES" question?
> 
> Please advice friends, I need to ask my previous company peers/managers to be ready for that
> 
> Thanks



Not sure about other professions, but for IT related there will be no verification calls to your peers/managers/references most of the times.


----------



## Steiger

Whoa! I was going through my documents and realised that I haven't uploaded my resume!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nandakumar_blore said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has lodged the visa...plz guide on this.
> while filling immiaccount form of 17 steps...they ask about employment ... overseas and australia.... overseas is other than australia and home country????
> Or it is home country.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any work experience outside Australia is considered as overseas. In your case if you only have work experience of India(home country) , just mention that.
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nandakumar_blore said:


> sekarhttp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> Could you please anyone advice what kind of questions Immigration would ask during the time of employment verification call, apart from "ROLES RESPONSIBILITIES" question?
> 
> Please advice friends, I need to ask my previous company peers/managers to be ready for that
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about other professions, but for IT related there will be no verification calls to your peers/managers/references most of the times.
Click to expand...


Dear how can you be sure about verification. 
And is there anything like verification will according to points claimed..
Like if 5 points they verify sometime or direct grant
If 10 points claimed for employment then sure verification 
If 15 then physical verification. 

Is it something like this also??????


----------



## nandakumar_blore

Moneyjheeta said:


> Dear how can you be sure about verification.
> And is there anything like verification will according to points claimed..
> Like if 5 points they verify sometime or direct grant
> If 10 points claimed for employment then sure verification
> If 15 then physical verification.
> 
> Is it something like this also??????



I am sure there is no physical verification(even if you claim 15 points).

If you are from IT sector, your company experience letters/service letters/offer letters/compensation letters are the proofs for your experience.

I guess verification calls are usually done for other domain applicants. Example: Accountants/Core Engineers etc., Not sure though.

Verification calls are not based on the points you claim. It would be based on your profession/company you worked for etc.,


Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nandakumar_blore said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear how can you be sure about verification.
> And is there anything like verification will according to points claimed..
> Like if 5 points they verify sometime or direct grant
> If 10 points claimed for employment then sure verification
> If 15 then physical verification.
> 
> Is it something like this also??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there is no physical verification(even if you claim 15 points).
> 
> If you are from IT sector, your company experience letters/service letters/offer letters/compensation letters are the proofs for your experience.
> 
> I guess verification calls are usually done for other domain applicants. Example: Accountants/Core Engineers etc., Not sure though.
> 
> Verification calls are not based on the points you claim. It would be based on your profession/company you worked for etc.,
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar
Click to expand...

Thanks

One more query...

PCC POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE 
OR
PCC PASSPORT CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE (issued from passport office)

Which one to submit???


----------



## Kinni23

Moneyjheeta said:


> nandakumar_blore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear how can you be sure about verification.
> And is there anything like verification will according to points claimed..
> Like if 5 points they verify sometime or direct grant
> If 10 points claimed for employment then sure verification
> If 15 then physical verification.
> 
> Is it something like this also??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there is no physical verification(even if you claim 15 points).
> 
> If you are from IT sector, your company experience letters/service letters/offer letters/compensation letters are the proofs for your experience.
> 
> I guess verification calls are usually done for other domain applicants. Example: Accountants/Core Engineers etc., Not sure though.
> 
> Verification calls are not based on the points you claim. It would be based on your profession/company you worked for etc.,
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> One more query...
> 
> PCC POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE
> OR
> PCC PASSPORT CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE (issued from passport office)
> 
> Which one to submit???
Click to expand...

Police clearance certificate


----------



## vikaschandra

nandakumar_blore said:


> I am sure there is no physical verification(even if you claim 15 points).
> 
> If you are from IT sector, your company experience letters/service letters/offer letters/compensation letters are the proofs for your experience.
> 
> I guess verification calls are usually done for other domain applicants. Example: Accountants/Core Engineers etc., Not sure though.
> 
> Verification calls are not based on the points you claim. It would be based on your profession/company you worked for etc.,
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar


That is not correct these days physical verifications are happening. DIBP officials are visiting the applicants workplace for verification. Check other threads where it has been reported. 

Verification is not likely to happen in case the applicant has not claimed points but very much possible when an applicants points be it 5 or higher. 

Verification is not domain dependent it could happen to applicant from any domain.


----------



## nevergone

I have got an ITA for subclass 190 on 24th May. Right now I am super confused regarding the visa lodge. Will be really grateful if someone can help me with each step. I will be migrating with my wife and child (one year old).
In Immiaccount fill up they are asking for my wife's educational history. She passed her O and A levels and did not finish her studies. I am not claiming points for partner. What should I choose from the drop down list? She does not want to mention about her educational history.


----------



## Abhishu

Crazy student said:


> Abhishu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawal_547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If u r from India.
> 
> U need to go to passport india website, create an account for PCC
> 
> They will give u payment option , pay that, take the appointment, visit the passport office as per appointment and the process of PCC will b initiated.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kawal,
> I am in Singapore, I went to embassy here, they asked me to bring a letter issued by Australian government asking for PCC. They also showed my letter also.
> 
> Now my question is, at which event I will receive that letter from DIBP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get application received acknowledgement letter from dibp with your name on it and eoi invitation. For details search post by 'jamis' on forum few days back.
Click to expand...


Thanks .. I believe this will help for others too as many are processing visa now .


----------



## sekarhttp

Hello Nandakumar,

Thanks for your detailed reply,

where my peers from IT domain who was an onshore as well as offshore applicants said, " their peers/managers had received verification call in INDIA as well as in Australia and queried about ROLES & RESPONSIBILITIES"

Could you please throw some lights here, want to know what kind of questions they ask generally

Thanks





nandakumar_blore said:


> I am sure there is no physical verification(even if you claim 15 points).
> 
> If you are from IT sector, your company experience letters/service letters/offer letters/compensation letters are the proofs for your experience.
> 
> I guess verification calls are usually done for other domain applicants. Example: Accountants/Core Engineers etc., Not sure though.
> 
> Verification calls are not based on the points you claim. It would be based on your profession/company you worked for etc.,
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar


----------



## bhavesh_gala

nandakumar_blore said:


> Hi Forum members,
> 
> I have been visiting this thread frequently. Best wishes for all the members who received their grants.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> Code: 263111
> Points breakup : Age -30, Degree- 15, English -10, Experience -0, Total=55+5(Victoria SS)
> ACS positive: 23/Dec/2015
> EOI submission: 21/Jan/2016
> Victoria application: 21/Jan/2016
> Acknowledgement Vic: 04/Feb/2016
> Invite received : 24/Feb/2016
> Application submitted: 18/Apr/2016
> PCC+Medical+form 80+all remaining docs: 21/Apr/2016
> 
> CO contact: I'm not waiting for CO assignment, hoping for a Direct grant
> Grant :juggle:
> 
> I have updated this info in myimmitracker as well.
> 
> All the best for everyone in this thread waiting for Visa grant. Meanwhile, hone your skills in your respective domains and be prepared for the next steps after Visa grant.
> 
> Since you received the invite, you will definitely receive the grant within 2 to 6 months(worst case). Think this wait period is for our good. Stay positive. Stay blessed.
> 
> Regads,
> Nandakumar


Hi Nandakumar,

I realized that you had got an invite on 24th Feb and you applied for visa only on 18th April, so can I assume that you paid the visa fee only on 18th of April, I have an invite from 12th April, is it Okay if I wait till the first week of June to lodge the visa, will it make any difference, how much time do we get to upload the documents after I pay the visa fee? Is there a time limit.

Anyone else, who can also help me regarding the above, pls reply.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vikaschandra said:


> nandakumar_blore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there is no physical verification(even if you claim 15 points).
> 
> If you are from IT sector, your company experience letters/service letters/offer letters/compensation letters are the proofs for your experience.
> 
> I guess verification calls are usually done for other domain applicants. Example: Accountants/Core Engineers etc., Not sure though.
> 
> Verification calls are not based on the points you claim. It would be based on your profession/company you worked for etc.,
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar
> 
> 
> 
> That is not correct these days physical verifications are happening. DIBP officials are visiting the applicants workplace for verification. Check other threads where it has been reported.
> 
> Verification is not likely to happen in case the applicant has not claimed points but very much possible when an applicants points be it 5 or higher.
> 
> Verification is not domain dependent it could happen to applicant from any domain.
Click to expand...

Hi vikas
In health declaration. ..i have 2 hap ids under one TRN ...mine and wife's. ...But in visa link that leads to 17 question form...it ask for primary applicants hap id...whrre to fill 2nd applicants hap id
Regards


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Can anyone help with GSM Adelaide contact details and what all details I need to provide to track my case. My first and last CO contact was in FEB and she asked for medicals which I submitted on 25th March.... nothing since then ... No verification or progress more then 2 months so I was thinking of contacting them!!!
Any suggestions...


----------



## nandakumar_blore

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Nandakumar,
> 
> I realized that you had got an invite on 24th Feb and you applied for visa only on 18th April, so can I assume that you paid the visa fee only on 18th of April, I have an invite from 12th April, is it Okay if I wait till the first week of June to lodge the visa, will it make any difference, how much time do we get to upload the documents after I pay the visa fee? Is there a time limit.
> 
> Anyone else, who can also help me regarding the above, pls reply.



Hi Bhavesh,

You can pay the fee, with an immiaccount before the invitation expiry date(60 days).
It would be better if you pay at least a week before the last date to avoid the last day rush/issues.


Regarding the documents to upload, be ready with all the necessary docs on the day of the visa fee payment and upload it on the same day, so that you can do the medical and PCC quickly and can wait for a direct grant.

This is what i did. I am not sure about the best practice.

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nandakumar_blore said:


> bhavesh_gala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nandakumar,
> 
> I realized that you had got an invite on 24th Feb and you applied for visa only on 18th April, so can I assume that you paid the visa fee only on 18th of April, I have an invite from 12th April, is it Okay if I wait till the first week of June to lodge the visa, will it make any difference, how much time do we get to upload the documents after I pay the visa fee? Is there a time limit.
> 
> Anyone else, who can also help me regarding the above, pls reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bhavesh,
> 
> You can pay the fee, with an immiaccount before the invitation expiry date(60 days).
> It would be better if you pay at least a week before the last date to avoid the last day rush/issues.
> 
> 
> Regarding the documents to upload, be ready with all the necessary docs on the day of the visa fee payment and upload it on the same day, so that you can do the medical and PCC quickly and can wait for a direct grant.
> 
> This is what i did. I am not sure about the best practice.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar
Click to expand...

Hi Nandakumar 
In health declaration. ..i have 2 hap ids under one TRN ...mine and wife's. ...But in visa link that leads to 17 question form...it ask for primary applicants hap id...whrre to fill 2nd applicants hap id 
Regards...


----------



## 65Points!

nevergone said:


> I have got an ITA for subclass 190 on 24th May. Right now I am super confused regarding the visa lodge. Will be really grateful if someone can help me with each step. I will be migrating with my wife and child (one year old).
> In Immiaccount fill up they are asking for my wife's educational history. She passed her O and A levels and did not finish her studies. I am not claiming points for partner. What should I choose from the drop down list? She does not want to mention about her educational history.


While filling forms 80 and 1221, you will have to give details about your wife's education, my suggestion, whatever the details, share with the department upfront. Though it is primarily you who is under scrutiny, but not sharing your wife's education details will raise a definite red flag, which when asked by the CO you will have to share later on, but worse, they will put your application under "concealment of information", and that is taken very seriously here, and then every damn thing you have claimed will come under heavy scrutiny, most likely delaying your visa.

Start of with filing the application, once done pay the fees right at end, and generate the HAP IDs for the 3 of you, and then head off for the medicals. After the application has been submitted, you can freely attach all the requisite documentation. Attach as much documents you think are necessary.


----------



## naushadqamar

Hi all ,

during visa lodge application I have mistakenly put my wife's passport expiry date incorrect . How can I fix this issue ?


----------



## andreyx108b

naushadqamar said:


> Hi all , during visa lodge application I have mistakenly put my wife's passport expiry date incorrect . How can I fix this issue ?


There is an update us link in immi account - many use that.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

nandakumar_blore said:


> Hi Bhavesh,
> 
> You can pay the fee, with an immiaccount before the invitation expiry date(60 days).
> It would be better if you pay at least a week before the last date to avoid the last day rush/issues.
> 
> 
> Regarding the documents to upload, be ready with all the necessary docs on the day of the visa fee payment and upload it on the same day, so that you can do the medical and PCC quickly and can wait for a direct grant.
> 
> This is what i did. I am not sure about the best practice.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar


thanks mate for your help


----------



## funnybond4u

Hope to see some good number of grants in this thread during this week.


----------



## andreyx108b

funnybond4u said:


> Hope to see some good number of grants in this thread during this week.


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## erlisa

any grants today??


----------



## andreyx108b

erlisa said:


> any grants today??


Too early)


----------



## Mak1986

Hi 
is there any here who applied on 18 april 2016 or before and still waiting for direct grant or co allocation ????


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> is there any here who applied on 18 april 2016 or before and still waiting for direct grant or co allocation ????


Lodged 5th of April, no grant no CO Contact, status is application received, its sad its just sad for me


----------



## erlisa

i see that Brisbane office has slowed down tremendously... I kept seeing Adelaide giving out grants more...


----------



## Mak1986

erlisa said:


> i see that Brisbane office has slowed down tremendously... I kept seeing Adelaide giving out grants more...


What is ur date of lodgment did you u have co contact ?


----------



## SOURABH.C

Co asked me to upload form 80 for my wife and for medicals of my daughter on 23rd may..both the things were done within 3 days..when can I expect a grant?? I filed visa on 10th April and Adelaide is processing my case


----------



## Mak1986

SOURABH.C said:


> Co asked me to upload form 80 for my wife and for medicals of my daughter on 23rd may..both the things were done within 3 days..when can I expect a grant?? I filed visa on 10th April and Adelaide is processing my case


Bro soon u will get it i am asuming u r onshore as have read in this forum the Adelaide team is quick let see best of luck


----------



## Tinkerbell1

SOURABH.C said:


> Co asked me to upload form 80 for my wife and for medicals of my daughter on 23rd may..both the things were done within 3 days..when can I expect a grant?? I filed visa on 10th April and Adelaide is processing my case


keeping in view the trend i reckon it will take 4-6 weeks for you after CO contact to get grant


----------



## abhipunjabi

SOURABH.C said:


> Co asked me to upload form 80 for my wife and for medicals of my daughter on 23rd may..both the things were done within 3 days..when can I expect a grant?? I filed visa on 10th April and Adelaide is processing my case


Hi Sourabh,

You will get the grant soon..even I field my visa on 19th April and front loaded all docs..I got my grant on 24th May.


----------



## ceejee

subscribing...

EOI submitted :55+5points,190 visa NSW ;8th Apr 2016
Invitation :?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Seems like no grant today.!


----------



## abhipunjabi

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> You will get the grant soon..even I field my visa on 19th April and front loaded all docs..I got my grant on 24th May.


I meant I filed on 10th April and not 19th


----------



## Jack21

Hi

Please give views....is there any possibility of getting direct grant even if we are claiming points for employment. I am claiming 10 points for employment and uploaded all the required docs for this.


----------



## andreyx108b

Jack21 said:


> Hi Please give views....is there any possibility of getting direct grant even if we are claiming points for employment. I am claiming 10 points for employment and uploaded all the required docs for this.


Yes. Sure


----------



## Mak1986

Hi 
I lodge my visa on 18 april 2016 o have provided all docs including form 80 and 1221 and all education document for me and my wife even i not claiming any points for partner today 30 may i received an email from CO asking only for my wife resume 
I have uploaded today does any one have idea how long it will to take get grant


----------



## andreyx108b

Mak1986 said:


> Hi I lodge my visa on 18 april 2016 o have provided all docs including form 80 and 1221 and all education document for me and my wife even i not claiming any points for partner today 30 may i received an email from CO asking only for my wife resume I have uploaded today does any one have idea how long it will to take get grant


On average 60+ days


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> I lodge my visa on 18 april 2016 o have provided all docs including form 80 and 1221 and all education document for me and my wife even i not claiming any points for partner today 30 may i received an email from CO asking only for my wife resume
> I have uploaded today does any one have idea how long it will to take get grant


4-6 weeks Mate considering the trend on immitracker and this forum.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> is there any here who applied on 18 april 2016 or before and still waiting for direct grant or co allocation ????


Applied on 18th April, All docs+Medicals+PCC done by 21st April. 

No CO contact / no updates.:confused2:

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## abhipunjabi

nandakumar_blore said:


> Applied on 18th April, All docs+Medicals+PCC done by 21st April.
> 
> No CO contact / no updates.:confused2:
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar


Hi Nandakumar,

You may get a direct grant if CO doesn't come back asking for any documents provided you uploaded all documents including form 80 form 1221. All the best!!

Regards.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Nandakumar,
> 
> You may get a direct grant if CO doesn't come back asking for any documents provided you uploaded all documents including form 80 form 1221. All the best!!
> 
> Regards.



Hi Abhi,

I have uploaded Form 80(Single Applicant). Form 1221 is not required in my case since I haven't changed my company/address recently. No international travels applicable for me. Also most of the information i have given in Form 80. 

Below are the docs i have submitted, let me know if I have missed any mandatory docs:

1) Educational cert:

SSLC marks sheet
12th Marks sheet
All semester grade cards
All semester results transcript
Degree certificate

2) Evidence of Skills Assessment:

ACS outcome PDF doc

3) Evidence of Identity

Aadhar Card (National ID card)

4) Work reference

I have worked/working for only for 2 companies. Uploaded offer letters/service letters/Compensation letters/release letters

5) Form 80- personal particulars

6) Evidence of Character

Uploaded PCC(Only India applicable for my case)

7) Evidence of language ability(English)

PTE score report

8) Travel document

Passport

9) Photograph

Passport size (uploaded)

10) Evidence of birth/Age

Birth certificate/SSLC marksheet


Let me know if i miss anything that would be a great help.


Regards,
Nandakumar :juggle:


----------



## abhipunjabi

nandakumar_blore said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> I have uploaded Form 80. Form 1221 is not required in my case since I haven't changed my company/address recently. No international travels applicable for me. Also most of the information i have given in Form 80.
> 
> Below are the docs i have submitted, let me know if I have missed any mandatory docs:
> 
> 1) Educational cert:
> 
> SSLC marks sheet
> 12th Marks sheet
> All semester grade cards
> All semester results transcript
> Degree certificate
> 
> 2) Evidence of Skills Assessment:
> 
> ACS outcome PDF doc
> 
> 3) Evidence of Identity
> 
> Aadhar Card (National ID card)
> 
> 4) Work reference
> 
> I have worked/working for only for 2 companies. Uploaded offer letters/service letters/Compensation letters/release letters
> 
> 5) Form 80- personal particulars
> 
> 6) Evidence of Character
> 
> Uploaded PCC(Only India applicable for my case)
> 
> 7) Evidence of language ability(English)
> 
> PTE score report
> 
> 8) Travel document
> 
> Passport
> 
> 9) Photograph
> 
> Passport size (uploaded)
> 
> 10) Evidence of birth/Age
> 
> Birth certificate/SSLC marksheet
> 
> Let me know if i miss anything that would be a great help.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar :juggle:


You can also submit form 16/ itr return acknowledgement and payslips. And also bank statements showing your salary credit. That would serve as an additional reference documents and will make your case stronger.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

abhipunjabi said:


> You can also submit form 16/ itr return acknowledgement and payslips. And also bank statements showing your salary credit. That would serve as an additional reference documents and will make your case stronger.



Many thanks Abhi.. Will upload them today.


----------



## abhipunjabi

nandakumar_blore said:


> Many thanks Abhi.. Will upload them today.


You are welcome.
I submitted one payslip per quarter so I uploaded 4 payslips for each year.

Regards.


----------



## SOURABH.C

abhipunjabi said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Co asked me to upload form 80 for my wife and for medicals of my daughter on 23rd may..both the things were done within 3 days..when can I expect a grant?? I filed visa on 10th April and Adelaide is processing my case
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sourabh,
> 
> You will get the grant soon..even I field my visa on 19th April and front loaded all docs..I got my grant on 24th May.
Click to expand...

Hii and congrats for your grant..r u onshore??


----------



## abhipunjabi

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii and congrats for your grant..r u onshore??


No offshore and applied in 10th April


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi

I applied VISA on 26th April and uploaded all the documents I could think of.

Till date I have not received any mail from any CO. I want to upload offer letters for companies which I did not upload at that time.

If i upload documents now, will it impact my application in any way?

Is it beneficial to upload bank statements for the relevant years as well?

Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## SOURABH.C

abhipunjabi said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii and congrats for your grant..r u onshore??
> 
> 
> 
> No offshore and applied in 10th April
Click to expand...

Ok what is *ur* IED and when are *u* planning to leave??*R* *u* from jalandhar ??

*Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## abhipunjabi

SOURABH.C said:


> Ok what is ur IED and when are u planning to leave??R u from jalandhar ??


IED is May 2017. I am not from Punjab.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied VISA on 26th April and uploaded all the documents I could think of.
> 
> Till date I have not received any mail from any CO. I want to upload offer letters for companies which I did not upload at that time.
> 
> If i upload documents now, will it impact my application in any way?
> 
> Is it beneficial to upload bank statements for the relevant years as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your support.


no they wont impact your case, have you claimed points for employment?


----------



## Axeem

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> I lodge my visa on 18 april 2016 o have provided all docs including form 80 and 1221 and all education document for me and my wife even i not claiming any points for partner today 30 may i received an email from CO asking only for my wife resume
> I have uploaded today does any one have idea how long it will to take get grant


Congrats Mak, I think it will take a week or two.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Guys,

I need urgent help for below /

While generating the HAP ID, I entered my spouse passport issue / expiry month wrongly and generated the same. based on that I have taken appointment for medical screening also.

Now How to correct the same (As I can not generate the HAP ID again)


----------



## mohnishsharma

Tinkerbell1 said:


> no they wont impact your case, have you claimed points for employment?


Yes I have claimed 10 points for employment. I have also uploaded other documents pertaining to employment but forgot to upload offer letters.

Should i do it now?


----------



## micksarima

No grants today also..it is so disappointing


----------



## micksarima

No grants today also..it is so disappointing


----------



## andreyx108b

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi I applied VISA on 26th April and uploaded all the documents I could think of. Till date I have not received any mail from any CO. I want to upload offer letters for companies which I did not upload at that time. If i upload documents now, will it impact my application in any way? Is it beneficial to upload bank statements for the relevant years as well? Thanks in advance for your support.


It should not have any impact, i have seen people doing that.


----------



## andreyx108b

micksarima said:


> No grants today also..it is so disappointing


There are a few.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

mohnishsharma said:


> Yes I have claimed 10 points for employment. I have also uploaded other documents pertaining to employment but forgot to upload offer letters.
> 
> Should i do it now?


Yea you should.


----------



## mystique1234

As mentioned a few posts back, I lodged Vic Visa on 16th Apr and no CO contact yet.

Can you give me an idea of how much time would it take for grant to come through after CO contacts, assuming he would ask for a few additional docs?


----------



## nandakumar_blore

mystique1234 said:


> As mentioned a few posts back, I lodged Vic Visa on 16th Apr and no CO contact yet.
> 
> Can you give me an idea of how much time would it take for grant to come through after CO contacts, assuming he would ask for a few additional docs?


There is no defined timeline as such. It differs in each case.
I have applied on 18th April 2016 and still waiting for CO to be assigned/direct grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ozzyman

Hi, 

I was contacted by CO from Adelaide today morning 7AM IST requesting for PTE-A scores to be made online. My ANZSCO code is 261313 and lodged visa on 17th April 2016 for VIC. I have two questions to the experts on this forum here: 

Do i need to wait for 28 more days for my grant?
Since the CO has asked for only my PTE scores can i assume that all my other documents have been verified?

Cheers
Ozzyman


----------



## ginugeorge

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> is there any here who applied on 18 april 2016 or before and still waiting for direct grant or co allocation ????



I lodged on 18th April and waiting!


----------



## vikaschandra

Ozzyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was contacted by CO from Adelaide today morning 7AM IST requesting for PTE-A scores to be made online. My ANZSCO code is 261313 and lodged visa on 17th April 2016 for VIC. I have two questions to the experts on this forum here:
> 
> Do i need to wait for 28 more days for my grant?
> Since the CO has asked for only my PTE scores can i assume that all my other documents have been verified?
> 
> Cheers
> Ozzyman


1. The next review date after document request is 28 days so Yes hence as per trend the case might be revisted again after the 28 days but this is not the Rule of Thumb it could happen way before that

2. It can be said so hope that no other Documents are requested rather they decide on visa


----------



## vikaschandra

mystique1234 said:


> As mentioned a few posts back, I lodged Vic Visa on 16th Apr and no CO contact yet.
> 
> Can you give me an idea of how much time would it take for grant to come through after CO contacts, assuming he would ask for a few additional docs?


Average timeline 90 days


----------



## GOR

*Visa Lodged 26 April*

Hi,

We made the payment for the visa application on 26 April and have not heard back since. Getting anxious because there is no contact from CO at all... Is this the norm? 

We only submitted the form with the visa application. We will only do medicals and police checks once we get the letter from the CO right? What are the docs that need to be submitted with payment? Just wanted to make sure that I didn't miss anything out...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sat123

GOR - you have to submit all the documents with / soon after payment. You will go in infinite loop if you wait for CO to keep checking and asking for documents. PCC and medicals can also be uploaded upfront but since they are valid for only an year so you can wait for CO to pick up your case. I have seen some who lodged early April with all documents front loaded and already received direct grant.


----------



## rameshzombie

Hi Guys,

I just got an email today which said GSM Allocated (I believe it means CO).

They mentioned that there are limited places left for 2015-2016 year and they can't grant visa withing this programme year if all the slots are fulfilled.

Crossing my fingers and hoping that I'll be one of the last few for this programme year.
Else its after July where the list refreshes.

Let's hope people who applied earlier gets the visa they deserve.

This may delay our visa processing but we are destined to get the PR anyways


----------



## sat123

Rameahzombie - can you please provide your timelines. EOI, ITA, Lodgement date etc. And did they ask for any documents or just co allocation information.


----------



## Mak1986

rameshzombie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got an email today which said GSM Allocated (I believe it means CO).
> 
> They mentioned that there are limited places left for 2015-2016 year and they can't grant visa withing this programme year if all the slots are fulfilled.
> 
> Crossing my fingers and hoping that I'll be one of the last few for this programme year.
> Else its after July where the list refreshes.
> 
> Let's hope people who applied earlier gets the visa they deserve.
> 
> This may delay our visa processing but we are destined to get the PR anyways


I received email yesterday gsm allocated i had uploaded all docs upfront they just asked me provide me wifes resume ... thats it they didnt mentioned any thing else regarding there are limited seats available or anything like that r u sure wat that email says Please elaborate and please share ur timeline thanks


----------



## ginugeorge

Good Morning,


CO contacted me from GSM ADL today. He requested for Spouse Functional English. I have already uploaded her Dental Degree Certificate, Medium of Instruction and Marklists plus CV. Do i need to reupload it again?


----------



## erlisa

any grant today? 

i'm days away to 100 days from date of lodge. it looks kindda bleak to get a grant till next financial year....


----------



## RuchiTS

erlisa said:


> any grant today?
> 
> i'm days away to 100 days from date of lodge. it looks kindda bleak to get a grant till next financial year....


Erlisa, we share similar timelines. Lodged Application on 29 Feb and CO Contact on 21 Mar . My CO contact was from GSM Brisbane. What about you?

And I do hope that we don't complete 100 days. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## erlisa

Brisbane too.... 

From the looks of it, Brisbane is immensely slowing down already....


----------



## simu1980

Its been 110 days already and no sign of Grant or even Employment Verification.

My kids final exams are over and can't yet plan for their next year session...its getting frustrating and all my plannings are getting jeopardized...

Don't understand what to do....??


----------



## RuchiTS

erlisa said:


> Brisbane too....
> 
> From the looks of it, Brisbane is immensely slowing down already....


I agree. Anyways, all we can do is wait.


----------



## s.m

RuchiTS said:


> Erlisa, we share similar timelines. Lodged Application on 29 Feb and CO Contact on 21 Mar . My CO contact was from GSM Brisbane. What about you?
> 
> And I do hope that we don't complete 100 days. :fingerscrossed:


Same here !

Same timelines. No updates since 21st March when submitted docs to CO Brisbane. 
Tried calling them up today but the automated voice was toooo feeble to understand the various automated options ..


----------



## GOR

sat123 said:


> GOR - you have to submit all the documents with / soon after payment. You will go in infinite loop if you wait for CO to keep checking and asking for documents. PCC and medicals can also be uploaded upfront but since they are valid for only an year so you can wait for CO to pick up your case. I have seen some who lodged early April with all documents front loaded and already received direct grant.


Thanks sat123 for your help. We only submitted an online form with our payment... We heard that to do the medical check in SG, we need the letter from the CO... Is this not true? Sorry am so confused now.


----------



## andreyx108b

GOR said:


> Hi, We made the payment for the visa application on 26 April and have not heard back since. Getting anxious because there is no contact from CO at all... Is this the norm? We only submitted the form with the visa application. We will only do medicals and police checks once we get the letter from the CO right? What are the docs that need to be submitted with payment? Just wanted to make sure that I didn't miss anything out... Thanks in advance.


Google SC189 checklist and upload all.


----------



## RuchiTS

s.m said:


> Same here !
> 
> Same timelines. No updates since 21st March when submitted docs to CO Brisbane.
> Tried calling them up today but the automated voice was toooo feeble to understand the various automated options ..


Could you please share the number that you called on?


----------



## s.m

RuchiTS said:


> Could you please share the number that you called on?


These are the two nos.

+61 131881 and +61 731367000


----------



## atharmaria

No need to worry Simu1980. Take it easy. I will also complete my 90 days on 3rd June and 16 days since employment verification. Look our grants are on their way to us InshaAllah. Start looking for accommodation, schools, jobs in designated destination. Cheers


----------



## Axeem

atharmaria said:


> No need to worry Simu1980. Take it easy. I will also complete my 90 days on 3rd June and 16 days since employment verification. Look our grants are on their way to us InshaAllah. Start looking for accommodation, schools, jobs in designated destination. Cheers


Hey Athar, Is your employment verification done?


----------



## S_Stanley

CO contacted today, asked for notarized last page of son's passport.


----------



## Axeem

S_Stanley said:


> CO contacted today, asked for notarized last page of son's passport.


That's a good news. Which team contacted you? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## S_Stanley

got the message from Agent, need to find that out from them


----------



## atharmaria

Yes. It's done.


----------



## atharmaria

Axeem said:


> atharmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to worry Simu1980. Take it easy. I will also complete my 90 days on 3rd June and 16 days since employment verification. Look our grants are on their way to us InshaAllah. Start looking for accommodation, schools, jobs in designated destination. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Athar, Is your employment verification done?
Click to expand...

What's your timeline brother?


----------



## ginugeorge

Do we need to upload form 47a?


----------



## Axeem

atharmaria said:


> What's your timeline brother?


Please see my signature below


----------



## mamoon

RuchiTS said:


> Erlisa, we share similar timelines. Lodged Application on 29 Feb and CO Contact on 21 Mar . My CO contact was from GSM Brisbane. What about you?
> 
> And I do hope that we don't complete 100 days. :fingerscrossed:


Brisbane office is very slow these days. Its been almost 60 days since I was initially contacted by the CO (2nd April).

Looking at the posts of other members I can feel that Brisbane office is taking their own sweet time.


----------



## Axeem

I just received a response from my Brisbane office: They are asking me to provide Form 1221 and Form 80 & Resume of my wife *ugghh*. I have already filled Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife respectively.


----------



## GOR

andreyx108b said:


> Google SC189 checklist and upload all.


Thanks andreyx108b!


----------



## erlisa

mamoon said:


> Brisbane office is very slow these days. Its been almost 60 days since I was initially contacted by the CO (2nd April).
> 
> Looking at the posts of other members I can feel that Brisbane office is taking their own sweet time.


I got a feeling that prolly Brisbane has stopped giving any grants already...


----------



## Axeem

erlisa said:


> I got a feeling that prolly Brisbane has stopped giving any grants already...


I have been contacted today.


----------



## mamoon

Buddy CO contact is different from Grant. Its been ages we have heard about Grant from Brisbane office


----------



## Axeem

mamoon said:


> Buddy CO contact is different from Grant. Its been ages we have heard about Grant from Brisbane office


Yeah I understand. Wish if they were Adelaide office. I was expecting direct grant. Everything is already provided except form 80 of wife. I provided Form 1221 instead.


----------



## simu1980

atharmaria said:


> No need to worry Simu1980. Take it easy. I will also complete my 90 days on 3rd June and 16 days since employment verification. Look our grants are on their way to us InshaAllah. Start looking for accommodation, schools, jobs in designated destination. Cheers


Thanks for your encouraging words atharmaria. Have prepared a timeline and saved a lot of information but will start acting on the same once I get the grant letter. Anyways, Good luck to you as well.


----------



## RuchiTS

There are a few cases of grant as new as 25th may 2016 on myimmitracker from Brisbane GSM


----------



## Vivekknagpal

Axeem said:


> erlisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a feeling that prolly Brisbane has stopped giving any grants already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been contacted today.
Click to expand...




mamoon said:


> Buddy CO contact is different from Grant. Its been ages we have heard about Grant from Brisbane office





RuchiTS said:


> There are a few cases of grant as new as 25th may 2016 on myimmitracker from Brisbane GSM


I submitted my application on17th of Dec 2015, unfortunately office handling my application is also Brisbane CO contacted me on 13th Jan 2016 replied with the docs required on 16th Jan 2016.
Till then no response.
Status "Assessment in Progress"
Frustrated from head to toe but can't help it.


----------



## Vivekknagpal

*since then no response


----------



## Sathish27

Hi All,

Hope you all are doing fine. I have been watching this space regularly. I'm awaiting Grant too, I submitted the visa application on 19 Apr'16, no CO assigned yet, it's almost 6 weeks now. My question to you is we hardly have a month left for this financial year to complete, by any chance will the application be carried forward to the next financial year in case the grant is not provided before end of June'16? Appreciate your time, thanks in advance.


----------



## ginugeorge

Sathish27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you all are doing fine. I have been watching this space regularly. I'm awaiting Grant too, I submitted the visa application on 19 Apr'16, no CO assigned yet, it's almost 6 weeks now. My question to you is we hardly have a month left for this financial year to complete, by any chance will the application be carried forward to the next financial year in case the grant is not provided before end of June'16? Appreciate your time, thanks in advance.


Mine was 18 April and CO contacted me today. Though all docs front loaded they asked again for Spouse Functional english separate. Uploaded that again and now next lap wait starts.

You might get it tomorrow, hope for the best.


----------



## Axeem

ginugeorge said:


> Mine was 18 April and CO contacted me today. Though all docs front loaded they asked again for Spouse Functional english separate. Uploaded that again and now next lap wait starts.
> 
> You might get it tomorrow, hope for the best.


Which office contacted you? Brisbane?


----------



## ginugeorge

Axeem said:


> Which office contacted you? Brisbane?


Adelide


----------



## Sathish27

Hi Jinu,

Thanks for the swift response, for Spouse functional English had you provided letter from college/university or PTE/IELTS score?


----------



## suman.rani

ginugeorge said:


> Sathish27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you all are doing fine. I have been watching this space regularly. I'm awaiting Grant too, I submitted the visa application on 19 Apr'16, no CO assigned yet, it's almost 6 weeks now. My question to you is we hardly have a month left for this financial year to complete, by any chance will the application be carried forward to the next financial year in case the grant is not provided before end of June'16? Appreciate your time, thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was 18 April and CO contacted me today. Though all docs front loaded they asked again for Spouse Functional english separate. Uploaded that again and now next lap wait starts.
> 
> You might get it tomorrow, hope for the best.
Click to expand...

Hi I submitted visa application on 5th april and all documents and no news so far..don't know how long I will have to wait


----------



## Nm-march

Hi all... I have paid my visa fees on 16th March .. all docs uploaded.. medicals uploaded on 19th March. . I have no clue on what is happening as my agent states that the immiaccount says Application received.. no CO assigned . No employment verification. . I am tired waiting.. rather anxious. .


----------



## ginugeorge

Sathish27 said:


> Hi Jinu,
> 
> Thanks for the swift response, for Spouse functional English had you provided letter from college/university or PTE/IELTS score?


I have provided letter from University along with Degree Certificates, Marklists and CV.
I think i missed to upload the same under Qualifications from Abroad. This might have created the confusion. Previously i have uploaded these under Language Evidence only.


----------



## ginugeorge

suman.rani said:


> Hi I submitted visa application on 5th april and all documents and no news so far..don't know how long I will have to wait


I am not expert to comment, but those with Brisbane is getting slow is what am understanding. My friend is having CO from Brisbane and now almost 30 days after first CO contact.


----------



## ginugeorge

Nm-march said:


> Hi all... I have paid my visa fees on 16th March .. all docs uploaded.. medicals uploaded on 19th March. . I have no clue on what is happening as my agent states that the immiaccount says Application received.. no CO assigned . No employment verification. . I am tired waiting.. rather anxious. .



Your ANSCO code and SS?


----------



## Nm-march

NSW. . M not sure what the code is but I applied under customer service


----------



## Nm-march

ginugeorge said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all... I have paid my visa fees on 16th March .. all docs uploaded.. medicals uploaded on 19th March. . I have no clue on what is happening as my agent states that the immiaccount says Application received.. no CO assigned . No employment verification. . I am tired waiting.. rather anxious. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ANSCO code and SS?
Click to expand...

SS - NSW , ANSCO - m not sure it's customer service


----------



## ginugeorge

Nm-march said:


> Hi all... I have paid my visa fees on 16th March .. all docs uploaded.. medicals uploaded on 19th March. . I have no clue on what is happening as my agent states that the immiaccount says Application received.. no CO assigned . No employment verification. . I am tired waiting.. rather anxious. .


If the agent is a MARA agent, ask them to directly talk to the processing center. Or else you can call them. Keep your TRN by side when u make the call.


----------



## Nm-march

ginugeorge said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all... I have paid my visa fees on 16th March .. all docs uploaded.. medicals uploaded on 19th March. . I have no clue on what is happening as my agent states that the immiaccount says Application received.. no CO assigned . No employment verification. . I am tired waiting.. rather anxious. .
> 
> 
> 
> If the agent is a MARA agent, ask them to directly talk to the processing center. Or else you can call them. Keep your TRN by side when u make the call.
Click to expand...

What's the TRN .. I don't think my agent is a MARA agent .. however they say u gotta wait.. how do I contact the processing center .. will my agent provide me the TRN ..


----------



## vikaschandra

Nm-march said:


> SS - NSW , ANSCO - m not sure it's customer service


You do not know what is your ANZSCO Code you have applied for? Search for it if you do not know. What if you receive verification call and the Official asks you about which ANZSCO Code you have applied for would it sound right to say I am not sure it is customer service. 

is it customer service manager? IT Customer service???

search it here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## vikaschandra

Nm-march said:


> What's the TRN .. I don't think my agent is a MARA agent .. however they say u gotta wait.. how do I contact the processing center .. will my agent provide me the TRN ..


Transaction Reference Number that starts with *EG* you should be having it on the bottom of the visa application form if the agent has shared that with you


----------



## Nm-march

Thank Vikas and ginu. . I have sent an email to my agent asking for these details.. thanks for updating me . Is there anything else besides the ANZSCO code and TRN that I need to ask for.. also how do I understand whts happening as it's pretty frustrating to just wait..


----------



## Nm-march

vikaschandra said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the TRN .. I don't think my agent is a MARA agent .. however they say u gotta wait.. how do I contact the processing center .. will my agent provide me the TRN ..
> 
> 
> 
> Transaction Reference Number that starts with *EG* you should be having it on the bottom of the visa application form if the agent has shared that with you
Click to expand...

Not shared .. I've asked them to share it with me urgently... thanks a ton ginu. .


----------



## Nm-march

vikaschandra said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS - NSW , ANSCO - m not sure it's customer service
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know what is your ANZSCO Code you have applied for? Search for it if you do not know. What if you receive verification call and the Official asks you about which ANZSCO Code you have applied for would it sound right to say I am not sure it is customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it customer service manager? IT Customer service???
> 
> search it here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
Click to expand...

It's customer service manager.. however I've asked my agent for it..


----------



## Nm-march

vikaschandra said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS - NSW , ANSCO - m not sure it's customer service
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know what is your ANZSCO Code you have applied for? Search for it if you do not know. What if you receive verification call and the Official asks you about which ANZSCO Code you have applied for would it sound right to say I am not sure it is customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it customer service manager? IT Customer service???
> 
> search it here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
Click to expand...

ANZSCO code : 149212


----------



## ginugeorge

Nm-march said:


> Thank Vikas and ginu. . I have sent an email to my agent asking for these details.. thanks for updating me . Is there anything else besides the ANZSCO code and TRN that I need to ask for.. also how do I understand whts happening as it's pretty frustrating to just wait..



Did you submit your Health Declarations using HAP ID? The TRN is there in the HAP document if i remember it correctly. 

You need, your name, TRN, Date of Birth, Visa Lodge Date and ANSCO code as minimum to have a conversation with GSM team.


----------



## Nm-march

ginugeorge said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Vikas and ginu. . I have sent an email to my agent asking for these details.. thanks for updating me . Is there anything else besides the ANZSCO code and TRN that I need to ask for.. also how do I understand whts happening as it's pretty frustrating to just wait..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit your Health Declarations using HAP ID? The TRN is there in the HAP document if i remember it correctly.
> 
> You need, your name, TRN, Date of Birth, Visa Lodge Date and ANSCO code as minimum to have a conversation with GSM team.
Click to expand...

Thanks yaa.. is there any number where I can call them


----------



## nandakumar_blore

abhipunjabi said:


> You are welcome.
> I submitted one payslip per quarter so I uploaded 4 payslips for each year.
> 
> Regards.


HI Abhi,

I have uploaded payslips(one per quarter), Form 16 for all years, Form 1221 yesterday.

Does that delay my visa grant or push me down in the queue.?

Note: No CO is assigned yet. Visa lodged on 18th April 2016.

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Nm-march said:


> Thanks yaa.. is there any number where I can call them


Yes please if any one can share the number of Adelaide team .... I think it's high time need to call them!!! Please Help


----------



## arshadt86

I am new to this forum and I would like to get some info from your experiences, I have submitted EOI with 55+5 (points for NSW nomination) for profession 263111. 

How much times does it take for candidates with 60 points total, to get invitation ?


----------



## Nm-march

Hi Vikas. . When I search the ANZSCO code in the link uve given it says 149212 is not applicable in NSW.. however I have received a SS from NSW.. I am thoroughly confused now n anxious too.. can u pls guide me..


----------



## brunomcp

Axeem said:


> Yeah I understand. Wish if they were Adelaide office. I was expecting direct grant. Everything is already provided except form 80 of wife. I provided Form 1221 instead.


Hi Axeem..... 

I am also an Actuary..... did you receive a CO Contact? Were they ask about other documents? 

Cheers...


----------



## Nm-march

vikaschandra said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> SS - NSW , ANSCO - m not sure it's customer service
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know what is your ANZSCO Code you have applied for? Search for it if you do not know. What if you receive verification call and the Official asks you about which ANZSCO Code you have applied for would it sound right to say I am not sure it is customer service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it customer service manager? IT Customer service???
> 
> search it here https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
Click to expand...

Hi Vikas. . When I search the ANZSCO code in the link uve given it says 149212 is not applicable in NSW.. however I have received a SS from NSW.. I am thoroughly confused now n anxious too.. can u pls guide me..


----------



## vikaschandra

Nm-march said:


> Hi Vikas. . When I search the ANZSCO code in the link uve given it says 149212 is not applicable in NSW.. however I have received a SS from NSW.. I am thoroughly confused now n anxious too.. can u pls guide me..


Are you sure about NSW invitation? Did the agent share the invite email with you? Ypu can import your application to the immi account using thr TRN and check the current status on your application. 

Prior to that you make sure your agent is not fooling around.


----------



## Nm-march

vikaschandra said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vikas. . When I search the ANZSCO code in the link uve given it says 149212 is not applicable in NSW.. however I have received a SS from NSW.. I am thoroughly confused now n anxious too.. can u pls guide me..
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about NSW invitation? Did the agent share the invite email with you? Ypu can import your application to the immi account using thr TRN and check the current status on your application.
> 
> Prior to that you make sure your agent is not fooling around.
Click to expand...

Have sent u a PM Vikas. .


----------



## funnybond4u

Guys, can you please update your visa lodge dates for 190 below to track the grants? I know we can get this information from myimmitracker, but I think this will help to get a quick view of it.

2016:
April:
Funnybond - visa lodge (24apr) - no co contact yet.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

funnybond4u said:


> Guys, can you please update your visa lodge dates for 190 below to track the grants? I know we can get this information from myimmitracker, but I think this will help to get a quick view of it.
> 
> 2016:
> April:
> Funnybond - visa lodge (24apr) - no co contact yet.


Nandakumar - Visa lodged(18 April) - No CO contact yet


----------



## andreyx108b

nandakumar_blore said:


> Nandakumar - Visa lodged(18 April) - No CO contact yet


It takes 4-6 weeks in average, and seems like you are past it. 

Have you uploaded all possible docs? You may be in for a direct grant then.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Tinkerbell1
Visa lodged 5th April no CO contact yet.


----------



## Nm-march

17th March. . No contact yet


----------



## vrkravi

Looks like overall grants have slowed down due to year end... Comments please


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

vrkravi said:


> Looks like overall grants have slowed down due to year end... Comments please Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016 1st CO contact -29/2/2016 Request completed - 3/1/2016 New passport- 10/3/2016


Not really...


----------



## Steiger

It's now almost been 4 weeks... still waiting....


----------



## Nm-march

Steiger said:


> It's now almost been 4 weeks... still waiting....


It's 11 weeks for me today.. n still waiting. .


----------



## Axeem

brunomcp said:


> Hi Axeem.....
> 
> I am also an Actuary..... did you receive a CO Contact? Were they ask about other documents?
> 
> Cheers...


Hi Bruno, hope you are doing well. 

Yes, CO contacted yesterday and asking for Form 1221 an form 80 for me and my wife respectively. Further requested to submit Tax return and pay slips. 

I have already submitted Form 80 of me and Form 1221 of my wife earlier. 

I am trying to upload by weekend. Hope you will get the call soon.

Regards,

Azeem


----------



## Axeem

Ladies and Gentlemen, please update your signature from the link below if you have made 5 plus post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Secondly, make an account on https://myimmitracker.com/ that will help all us to track the application of co-applicants.

Best,

A.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

andreyx108b said:


> It takes 4-6 weeks in average, and seems like you are past it.
> 
> Have you uploaded all possible docs? You may be in for a direct grant then.


Yes. I have uploaded below docs on the day of payment of visa.(18th april)

1) Educational cert:

SSLC marks sheet
12th Marks sheet
All semester grade cards
All semester results transcript
Degree certificate

2) Evidence of Skills Assessment:

ACS outcome PDF doc

3) Evidence of Identity

Aadhar Card (National ID card)

4) Work reference

I have worked/working for only for 2 companies. Uploaded offer letters/service letters/Compensation letters/release letters

5) Form 80- personal particulars

6) Evidence of Character

Uploaded PCC(Only India applicable for my case)

7) Evidence of language ability(English)

PTE score report

8) Travel document

Passport

9) Photograph

Passport size (uploaded)

10) Evidence of birth/Age

Birth certificate/SSLC marksheet

In addition uploaded below docs on 30th May 2016:

1) Tax documents( form 16)
2) One Payslip for each quarter
3) Bank statements 
4) Form 1221
5) My updated resume

I have never received an email communication/acknowledgement from CO team yet.

Just waiting  :confused2:


Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## manc0108

Visa lodged- 10th March 2016
CO contact- 11th April 2016
Docs submitted- 20th April 2016

Waiting....


----------



## Mak1986

manc0108 said:


> Visa lodged- 10th March 2016
> CO contact- 11th April 2016
> Docs submitted- 20th April 2016
> 
> Waiting....


R u onshore or offshore did u claim any points for experience ?


----------



## saket.sharma18

Hi All,
This is my first post in the form
I am planning to move to Australia permanently . 

Details
*Education : Bachelors of Engineering in Mechanical
Work Exp: 8 Yrs 5 Months & running
Working At: Cement Manufacturing Plant
Job Role : Maintenance Engineer
Designation : Dy. Manager
*
I have submitted the EOI but it didn’t allowed mr to opt for visa subclass 190 so I ended up with visa subclass 457. I am planning for IELTS exam by the mid year.
Kindly guide me which is the best Visa for me & through the process for the same .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Guys how long does it normally takes for a CO Allocation??


----------



## manc0108

Mak1986 said:


> R u onshore or offshore did u claim any points for experience ?


Offshore, claimed 5 points for experience. Code- 261311


----------



## nandakumar_blore

saket.sharma18 said:


> Hi All,
> This is my first post in the form
> I am planning to move to Australia permanently .
> 
> Details
> *Education : Bachelors of Engineering in Mechanical
> Work Exp: 8 Yrs 5 Months & running
> Working At: Cement Manufacturing Plant
> Job Role : Maintenance Engineer
> Designation : Dy. Manager
> *
> I have submitted the EOI but it didn’t allowed mr to opt for visa subclass 190 so I ended up with visa subclass 457. I am planning for IELTS exam by the mid year.
> Kindly guide me which is the best Visa for me & through the process for the same .
> Thanks in advance.



This is not the right thread for you to follow i guess.
There are many other threads you should look for. All the best.

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## nandakumar_blore

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys how long does it normally takes for a CO Allocation??


Average 4 to 6 weeks. Maximum of 12 weeks(90 days).

I have lodged my visa on 18th April , and still waiting for CO.

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## Nm-march

nandakumar_blore said:


> mansikhanna83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how long does it normally takes for a CO Allocation??
> 
> 
> 
> Average 4 to 6 weeks. Maximum of 12 weeks(90 days).
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 18th April , and still waiting for CO.
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar
Click to expand...

I am in week 11 . With immiaccount stating application received. . No CO assigned.. :hushed: not sure whts happening. .


----------



## Vellaisamy86

Hi,


I have submitted my EOI for NSW SS on 13th Feb 2016. I haven't received invitation yet. Points claimed 55+5. Can any one please how long it will take to receive invitation. I'm following up regularly in skillselect portal nothing was updated there. Status showing as EOI submitted. Please advise 

Thanks 
Vellaisamy.


----------



## sat123

Vellaisamy - see if u can somehow increase your points by 5. I applied with 65 points on 9 April and invited on 15 April.


----------



## Raj2212

*Planning level reached*

Hi Vikas,

Received a mail today saying that planning levels have reached for this year.

Kindly request you to advise when my application will be processed.

Thanks

Dec 18th 2015 190 NSW invite
Jan 13th 2016 Visa lodged
Feb 24th CO contact for Japan PCC
May 18th Call from AHC and submitted consent form for Employment verification


----------



## abhipunjabi

Raj2212 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Received a mail today saying that planning levels have reached for this year.
> 
> Kindly request you to advise when my application will be processed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dec 18th 2015 190 NSW invite
> Jan 13th 2016 Visa lodged
> Feb 24th CO contact for Japan PCC
> May 18th Call from AHC and submitted consent form for Employment verification


Hi Raj,

Your anzsco code?


----------



## Raj2212

abhipunjabi said:


> hi raj,
> 
> your anzsco code?


261111 - ict ba


----------



## vikaschandra

Raj2212 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Received a mail today saying that planning levels have reached for this year.
> 
> Kindly request you to advise when my application will be processed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dec 18th 2015 190 NSW invite
> Jan 13th 2016 Visa lodged
> Feb 24th CO contact for Japan PCC
> May 18th Call from AHC and submitted consent form for Employment verification


Raj this means that the grants for 190 will be sent out from July onwards. considering the email from DIBP it is confirmed that they will not process any grants for June


----------



## HasIrf

So, Please clarify Vikas if it means we would lose a month's processing time by applying 190 during June? My agent is going to lodge the application next week.

Sorry if I am being lame..



vikaschandra said:


> Raj this means that the grants for 190 will be sent out from July onwards. considering the email from DIBP it is confirmed that they will not process any grants for June


----------



## Steiger

HasIrf said:


> So, Please clarify Vikas if it means we would lose a month's processing time by applying 190 during June? My agent is going to lodge the application next week.
> 
> Sorry if I am being lame..


I don't think they will stop processing 190 visas it is just that they will not give grant to applicants until July 1st. After that date there will be a surge of grants. However, I am skeptical with the message. If it is indeed a universally applicable statement, then every applicant should have received that notification (as per 'principle of catholic impartiality'). I have few speculations here:

1. The applicants may have dependents therefore he or she is consuming too much places and they would rather want to process those single applicants only as the remainders are small.

2. They have quotas for each occupation. We never know

3. They may give out notifications for those whose application is already finalized and rather giving notification regarding the quota to assure these people that they will give them visa in July 1st.


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you Steiger. Makes sense to me. Has any other 190 aspirant received such an email?



Steiger said:


> I don't think they will stop processing 190 visas it is just that they will not give grant to applicants until July 1st. After that date there will be a surge of grants. However, I am skeptical with the message. If it is indeed a universally applicable statement, then every applicant should have received that notification (as per 'principle of catholic impartiality'). I have few speculations here:
> 
> 1. The applicants may have dependents therefore he or she is consuming too much places and they would rather want to process those single applicants only as the remainders are small.
> 
> 2. They have quotas for each occupation. We never know
> 
> 3. They may give out notifications for those whose application is already finalized and rather giving notification regarding the quota to assure these people that they will give them visa in July 1st.


----------



## s.m

Raj2212 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Received a mail today saying that planning levels have reached for this year.
> 
> Kindly request you to advise when my application will be processed.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dec 18th 2015 190 NSW invite
> Jan 13th 2016 Visa lodged
> Feb 24th CO contact for Japan PCC
> May 18th Call from AHC and submitted consent form for Employment verification



Hi Raj,
Can you share (copy and paste) the full text of the email received by you ?
This would be helpful in clarifying several doubts and concerns .

Also , from which id was this particular email received by you?


----------



## Raj2212

s.m said:


> Hi Raj,
> Can you share (copy and paste) the full text of the email received by you ?
> This would be helpful in clarifying several doubts and concerns .
> 
> Also , from which id was this particular email received by you?


Check this link 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-1150.html

Kabeer86 has given the info already

recieved mail from co - adelaide


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> I don't think they will stop processing 190 visas it is just that they will not give grant to applicants until July 1st. After that date there will be a surge of grants. However, I am skeptical with the message. If it is indeed a universally applicable statement, then every applicant should have received that notification (as per 'principle of catholic impartiality'). I have few speculations here:
> 
> 1. The applicants may have dependents therefore he or she is consuming too much places and they would rather want to process those single applicants only as the remainders are small.
> 
> 2. They have quotas for each occupation. We never know
> 
> 3. They may give out notifications for those whose application is already finalized and rather giving notification regarding the quota to assure these people that they will give them visa in July 1st.


+1 agree with the pointers that you have put here Steiger makes a lot of sense...


----------



## s.m

Raj2212 said:


> Check this link
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-1150.html
> 
> Kabeer86 has given the info already
> 
> recieved mail from co - adelaide


Dear Raj,

The details shared by Kabeer86 on this link are from Mar 2015 (last year). This may have been the case last year as Immitracker also shows no grants in April - June last year. 

Simultaneously , last year lot of applicants received 'delay' emails that was an indication that the Subclass 190 'quota' has been reached for that year.

Since 'Delay' emails have apparently not been reported so far by anyone, just rechecking with you, whether Kabeer's shared letter has exactly the same communication that you have received now in June 2016?


----------



## Raj2212

s.m said:


> Dear Raj,
> 
> The details shared by Kabeer86 on this link are from Mar 2015 (last year). This may have been the case last year as Immitracker also shows no grants in April - June last year.
> 
> Simultaneously , last year lot of applicants received 'delay' emails that was an indication that the Subclass 190 'quota' has been reached for that year.
> 
> Since 'Delay' emails have apparently not been reported so far by anyone, just rechecking with you, whether Kabeer's shared letter has exactly the same communication that you have received now in June 2016?


Yes thats exactly what i have received,by mistake they have mentioned 2014-15 which should be 2015-2016


----------



## Sathish27

Hi Jinu,

Thanks for your response. Just a quick one, is it sufficient if marriage certificate is uploaded for the main applicant, or should it be uploaded for dependent(Spouse) as well? Thanks for your time,


----------



## parthvi

Hi guys,

How does a CO contact to the candidate? I mean does CO send an email to our given email Id or they just send a message in SkillSelect account if they require further information or docs?


----------



## s.m

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How does a CO contact to the candidate? I mean does CO send an email to our given email Id or they just send a message in SkillSelect account if they require further information or docs?


Hi Parthvi.

CO contact (if it happens) is through a message in ImmiAccount along with an email on your registered ID. A new tab appears in ImmiAccount to 'Notify' CO after uploading the requested documents.

It is however advisable to upload all documents , including Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, medicals etc. upfront . In such cases, there is a possibility of a 'Direct Grant' without any CO contact. The timelines for 'Direct Grant' cases are usually shorter.


----------



## andreyx108b

Raj2212 said:


> Hi Vikas, Received a mail today saying that planning levels have reached for this year. Kindly request you to advise when my application will be processed. Thanks Dec 18th 2015 190 NSW invite Jan 13th 2016 Visa lodged Feb 24th CO contact for Japan PCC May 18th Call from AHC and submitted consent form for Employment verification


After July the 1st


----------



## kawal_547

Raj2212 said:


> Yes thats exactly what i have received,by mistake they have mentioned 2014-15 which should be 2015-2016


Raj,

Did *u* received the email from their end on its own or *u* mailed them and they reverted *bk* with this delay mail?

*No text-speak please - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## mohnishsharma

vikaschandra said:


> Raj this means that the grants for 190 will be sent out from July onwards. considering the email from DIBP it is confirmed that they will not process any grants for June


Hello Vikas

If this is the scenerio , then this mail should have received by all the applicants...Isn't it?

Further, please put some light that whether this is related to particular code or all the codes?

Like for accountants there are still 400 approx. places available for invitation.

Please guide.


----------



## vikaschandra

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Vikas
> 
> If this is the scenerio , then this mail should have received by all the applicants...Isn't it?
> 
> Further, please put some light that whether this is related to particular code or all the codes?
> 
> Like for accountants there are still 400 approx. places available for invitation.
> 
> Please guide.


Mohnish Invitation ceiling and Visa ceiling do not go hand in hand. Further as you mentioned the 400 seats are for 189 right not 190. State nomination has nothing to do with 189 quota. 

Currently the delay email has been sent out for 190 and 489 only. Visa is coming along for 189 applicants.


----------



## Nuvem

*Dry Week?*

Hi Guys,
Is this going to be another dry week? A friend of my told me that I will be getting my Visa only after the first week of July. Seems like most of us will have to believe it and keep doing our regular works. Best of luck mates. Update us if you receive any extra information.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nm-march

Nuvem said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is this going to be another dry week? A friend of my told me that I will be getting my Visa only after the first week of July. Seems like most of us will have to believe it and keep doing our regular works. Best of luck mates. Update us if you receive any extra information.


I guess so.. it's best not to keep waiting and continue doing our daily jobs.. will atleast kill the frustration. . V r sure to receive the grant so let's keep our hopes high..


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Really disappointed,,, already 262 days completed stiil no response,,, thought I may get grant in this week but no sign,,,


----------



## andreyx108b

Nuvem said:


> Hi Guys, Is this going to be another dry week? A friend of my told me that I will be getting my Visa only after the first week of July. Seems like most of us will have to believe it and keep doing our regular works. Best of luck mates. Update us if you receive any extra information.:fingerscrossed:


Each day there are sone grants!


----------



## brunomcp

I tend to believe that all people who had applied for an occupation which are already full filled for this year, will wait at least until July. On the other hand, the rest of the occupations are going to keep on track and we all guys will receive our grant asap!!!

Look what they have putted in their website:
"An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.

Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.
Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
ICT Business and System Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Accountants."

Cheers


----------



## Crazy student

brunomcp said:


> I tend to believe that all people who had applied for an occupation which are already full filled for this year, will wait at least until July. On the other hand, the rest of the occupations are going to keep on track and we all guys will receive our grant asap!!!
> 
> Look what they have putted in their website:
> "An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> 
> Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.
> Due to high levels of demand, the below three occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year:
> ICT Business and System Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Accountants."
> 
> Cheers


I dont think so. This information is not a new update it was there on the website from the start of the year. This clearly state ceiling applied to 'invitation' so nothing to do with applicant who already applied for visa AFTER getting invitation or nomination.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

I am just straight out disappointed DIBP's processing to me doesn't make any sense at all, people with similar profile get drastic difference in grants, one chap would get it in 35 days while other would just keep waiting with no idea of whatsoever. not cool man not cool!!!


----------



## danielm

I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .

Visa lodged:25Jan2016
Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
Information provided:15 March 
Employment verification:18th may
Granted:2nd June .

This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!


----------



## jtsl9

danielm said:


> I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25Jan2016
> Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
> Information provided:15 March
> Employment verification:18th may
> Granted:2nd June .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!


Congrats on your visa grant. 
Just want to check with you and the others, would the COs do employment verification for all application?


----------



## suman.rani

Many congratulations to you. Your email gave a hope that visa grants are happening in the month of June.


----------



## Laxmikanth513

danielm said:


> I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25Jan2016
> Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
> Information provided:15 March
> Employment verification:18th may
> Granted:2nd June .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!


Congratulations,,, this is really surprise to see,, great news , hope continue,,,,,,


----------



## danielm

jtsl9 said:


> Congrats on your visa grant. Just want to check with you and the others, would the COs do employment verification for all application?


Local embassy send an email with the attachment of your reference letter which you were provided in the application .


----------



## jtsl9

danielm said:


> Local embassy send an email with the attachment of your reference letter which you were provided in the application .


Do you mean that the local embassy will send an email to your employer attaching the reference letter which i submitted with my application? As I applied through an agent, maybe they will send it to my agent instead?


----------



## vrkravi

danielm said:


> I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25Jan2016
> Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
> Information provided:15 March
> Employment verification:18th may
> Granted:2nd June .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!




Hey Daniel, 
Congrats mate, finally you made it.....
All the very best for your future endeavours


----------



## atharmaria

Congratulations Daniel. My employment verification was also done on 18 May. Let's see when I get GRANT InshaAllah.


----------



## danielm

jtsl9 said:


> Do you mean that the local embassy will send an email to your employer attaching the reference letter which i submitted with my application? As I applied through an agent, maybe they will send it to my agent instead?


Send an email to an employer to authenticate the verification letter .


----------



## kawal_547

jtsl9 said:


> Do you mean that the local embassy will send an email to your employer attaching the reference letter which i submitted with my application? As I applied through an agent, maybe they will send it to my agent instead?


Why will they send it to your agent?

Your agent can not verify your job credentials.

They will if they do...will send it to concerned employer on their own to cross verify the same.


----------



## Steiger

As I have mentioned before, people will get grants during June periods. If quota is fully consumed, then obviously everyone should technically receive a delay email. As we can see, people are getting grants in June. Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Any experts around to assist me here.

I am filling up form 80 and form 1221 and stucked in the employment section where it asks about how did I spend time and financially supported myself.

I have shown unemployment since July last year. I spent time with my mother till November 2015 and wife started working in October and in March 2016 I started an accounting certificate course (3months) I don't know what and how should I write it down. 

Any assistance will be appreciated

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuchiTS

*Congratulations...*



danielm said:


> I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25Jan2016
> Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
> Information provided:15 March
> Employment verification:18th may
> Granted:2nd June .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!


Congratulations to you and your family and all the best for your future...


----------



## mansikhanna83

danielm said:


> I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25Jan2016
> Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
> Information provided:15 March
> Employment verification:18th may
> Granted:2nd June .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!


Many Congratulations Daniel....Wish you all the very best for future...


----------



## mohnishsharma

vikaschandra said:


> Mohnish Invitation ceiling and Visa ceiling do not go hand in hand. Further as you mentioned the 400 seats are for 189 right not 190. State nomination has nothing to do with 189 quota.
> 
> Currently the delay email has been sent out for 190 and 489 only. Visa is coming along for 189 applicants.


ok....but in that case I should have got the mail also right?

I lodged VISA in 190 under the Accountant occupation and today its 37th day but no email or CO allocation till the date.

What is your opinion in this?


----------



## kawal_547

mohnishsharma said:


> ok....but in that case I should have got the mail also right?
> 
> I lodged VISA in 190 under the Accountant occupation and today its 37th day but no email or CO allocation till the date.
> 
> What is your opinion in this?


From the posts it seems they are jot sending emails proactively to anybody.

I.may be wrong, but the way people are reporting delay mails here are the one who might have emailed dibp abt their status and dibp responded back with a normal + delay email response .

Also dibp has mentioned that it "might" delay but not for certain.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Any experts around to assist me here.

I am filling up form 80 and form 1221 and stucked in the employment section where it asks about how did I spend time and financially supported myself.

I have shown unemployment since July last year. I spent time with my mother till November 2015 and wife started working in October and in March 2016 I started an accounting certificate course (3months) I don't know what and how should I write it down. 

Any assistance will be appreciated


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vrkravi

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Any experts around to assist me here.
> 
> I am filling up form 80 and form 1221 and stucked in the employment section where it asks about how did I spend time and financially supported myself.
> 
> I have shown unemployment since July last year. I spent time with my mother till November 2015 and wife started working in October and in March 2016 I started an accounting certificate course (3months) I don't know what and how should I write it down.
> 
> Any assistance will be appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




You can mention you were preparing or upgrading your skills sets or gone thru certification programme to keep your self engaged and up to date with market.
Financially you can say you have used your back up or emergency funds which you kept handy for these kind of situations.


----------



## markand911

kawal_547 said:


> Why will they send it to your agent?
> 
> Your agent can not verify your job credentials.
> 
> They will if they do...will send it to concerned employer on their own to cross verify the same.


Do they send verification email to every employer or just current employer?


----------



## Axeem

danielm said:


> I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25Jan2016
> Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
> Information provided:15 March
> Employment verification:18th may
> Granted:2nd June .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!


Congratulation (Y)


----------



## abhipunjabi

markand911 said:


> Do they send verification email to every employer or just current employer?


Hi Markand,

It depends. If you are claiming points for your previous employer then they might reach out to them as well.

Regards.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

abhipunjabi said:


> markand911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they send verification email to every employer or just current employer?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Markand,
> 
> It depends. If you are claiming points for your previous employer then they might reach out to them as well.
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...

Hi
I am claiming points for previous employer as i have changed job recently...so its not even ACS assessed though i have mentioned in form ... that it is current job...but not claiming points....so verification will be of previous employer only???

But i think they can do any thing, depends on their mood. Hehehe


----------



## andreyx108b

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi I am claiming points for previous employer as i have changed job recently...so its not even ACS assessed though i have mentioned in form ... that it is current job...but not claiming points....so verification will be of previous employer only??? But i think they can do any thing, depends on their mood. Hehehe


They wont verify jobs against which points are not claimed.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

andreyx108b said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am claiming points for previous employer as i have changed job recently...so its not even ACS assessed though i have mentioned in form ... that it is current job...but not claiming points....so verification will be of previous employer only??? But i think they can do any thing, depends on their mood. Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> They wont verify jobs against which points are not claimed.
Click to expand...

I have 3 yrs 1 month ACS assessed experience for previous employer. But worked there for 3 years 4 months...now i have changed job...new job nor assessed...i have to show it irrelevant in form to show m not claiming point....though showing it relevant wont add up points... as total experience is 3 years 4 months first employer and 2 months new employer


----------



## suman.rani

*Dibp email*

Hi,

Please share the email at which email can be sent to DIBP.

What details should be mentioned in the email for inquiry.

Regards,

Suman


----------



## s.m

danielm said:


> I'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25Jan2016
> Co contact and requested docs:2nd March
> Information provided:15 March
> Employment verification:18th may
> Granted:2nd June .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to Shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .I wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.Cheers!!



Congratulations Daniel ! This is great news !
Such a relief to see that grants are still on...

Enjoy your journey further !


----------



## Tinkerbell1

suman.rani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please share the email at which email can be sent to DIBP.
> 
> What details should be mentioned in the email for inquiry.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Suman


why would you need to email them? why not call? because they take ages to reply on emails


----------



## Tinkerbell1

A dry day to a dry week, 59 days and counting , i mean why is it taking them so long.


----------



## Nm-march

Tinkerbell1 said:


> A dry day to a dry week, 59 days and counting , i mean why is it taking them so long.


16th June I'll complete 3 months of waiting ..without any contact or any news.. immiaccount says Application received. .not sure what is happening.


----------



## brunomcp

danielm said:


> i'm happy to share me and my family got approval today and below are my timelines .
> 
> Visa lodged:25jan2016
> co contact and requested docs:2nd march
> information provided:15 march
> employment verification:18th may
> granted:2nd june .
> 
> This forum is really and great helpful for everyone and my sincere thanks to shashimar,bhuiyena,ravi and all other members who are doing a great job here .i wished to pray everyone for those waiting for visa approval and congratulation to everyone who got visa.cheers!!


congrats!!!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi,
can anyone please guide what folders are to be upload while lodging visa...I will pay fees next week and then upload documents...Just want to know By what name are folders or drop down menus...If there is one dropdown for employment and all documents to be updated in that or different for reference letter and payslips?


----------



## brunomcp

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi,
> can anyone please guide what folders are to be upload while lodging visa...I will pay fees next week and then upload documents...Just want to know By what name are folders or drop down menus...If there is one dropdown for employment and all documents to be updated in that or different for reference letter and payslips?


Hi Moneyjheeta,

I had exactly like this:

1) *Identity (Mine and wife)* - passport, birth certificate
2) *Relationship:* Marriage Certificate, De facto Certificate, lots of documents about it ( apartment agreement, health insurance together, bamk statement, etc...)
3)* Character :* PCC
4) *English Language Proficiency:* IELTS test from us
5) *Skills Assessment :* Vetassess Skills Outcome letter
6) *Qualification:* Bachelor Degree and Post Graduate Degree certificate and Academic transcript from us
7) *Work Experience:* Emplyment reference letters, annual tax returns, payslips, resume...
8) Further Documents: Form 80

I hope I have helped you...

Cheers


----------



## Steiger

brunomcp said:


> Hi Moneyjheeta,
> 
> I had exactly like this:
> 
> 1) *Identity (Mine and wife)* - passport, birth certificate
> 2) *Relationship:* Marriage Certificate, De facto Certificate, lots of documents about it ( apartment agreement, health insurance together, bamk statement, etc...)
> 3)* Character :* PCC
> 4) *English Language Proficiency:* IELTS test from us
> 5) *Skills Assessment :* Vetassess Skills Outcome letter
> 6) *Qualification:* Bachelor Degree and Post Graduate Degree certificate and Academic transcript from us
> 7) *Work Experience:* Emplyment reference letters, annual tax returns, payslips, resume...
> 8) Further Documents: Form 80
> 
> I hope I have helped you...
> 
> Cheers


Actually, resume is not technically under Work Experience it should be under Character:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist (see under Character requirements)


----------



## s.m

s.m said:


> Congratulations Daniel ! This is great news !
> Such a relief to see that grants are still on...
> 
> Enjoy your journey further !


Dear Danielm,
Please update your immitracker and also your signature. Thius would be helpful for all.
Thanks


----------



## danielm

Done .thx


----------



## Moneyjheeta

brunomcp said:


> Hi Moneyjheeta,
> 
> I had exactly like this:
> 
> 1) *Identity (Mine and wife)* - passport, birth certificate
> 2) *Relationship:* Marriage Certificate, De facto Certificate, lots of documents about it ( apartment agreement, health insurance together, bamk statement, etc...)
> 3)* Character :* PCC
> 4) *English Language Proficiency:* IELTS test from us
> 5) *Skills Assessment :* Vetassess Skills Outcome letter
> 6) *Qualification:* Bachelor Degree and Post Graduate Degree certificate and Academic transcript from us
> 7) *Work Experience:* Emplyment reference letters, annual tax returns, payslips, resume...
> 8) Further Documents: Form 80
> 
> I hope I have helped you...
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply...
just for more clarity.....all education degrees to be attached in single PDF file or separate...and same for employment...like for ACS and Nomination....all documents were in single file.


----------



## brunomcp

Moneyjheeta said:


> Thanks for your reply...
> just for more clarity.....all education degrees to be attached in single PDF file or separate...and same for employment...like for ACS and Nomination....all documents were in single file.


I did in a single file!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

brunomcp said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply...
> just for more clarity.....all education degrees to be attached in single PDF file or separate...and same for employment...like for ACS and Nomination....all documents were in single file.
> 
> 
> 
> I did in a single file!
Click to expand...

Ok

So all education in one file
Employment including ref. Letters, pay slip, statement and all ..in one file.
..


----------



## brunomcp

Moneyjheeta said:


> Ok
> 
> So all education in one file
> Employment including ref. Letters, pay slip, statement and all ..in one file.
> ..


Sorry.. I did every document apart!!! So I have lodged 50 files...


----------



## funnybond4u

190 Applicants 2016

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dinusai

190 Applicants 2016

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - no contact yet.
------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## suman.rani

*190 Applicants 2016*

190 Applicants 2016

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - no contact yet.
------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Suman.Rani-Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mystique1234

I lodged Vic visa on 16th Apr. The CO finally contacted after 7 weeks asking for additional documents : Form80 for both of us. CPF documents which we dont have since we are not PRs in SG.Surprisingly though we applied Vic Visa, CO contact was from Adelaide.

Form80 is a stupid form to fill , requires the same details to be given again. And the worst section is where you have to fill what country you have travelled in last 10 years. We travel atleast twice every year. How am i supposed to come up with all details?

Any recommendations on what extra document to upload? Want to finish it up in one go.


----------



## vrkravi

mystique1234 said:


> I lodged Vic visa on 16th Apr. The CO finally contacted after 7 weeks asking for additional documents : Form80 for both of us. CPF documents which we dont have since we are not PRs in SG.Surprisingly though we applied Vic Visa, CO contact was from Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> Form80 is a stupid form to fill , requires the same details to be given again. And the worst section is where you have to fill what country you have travelled in last 10 years. We travel atleast twice every year. How am i supposed to come up with all details?
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on what extra document to upload? Want to finish it up in one go.




Please go head and submit the form80 without delay, early you submit, it's good for you, you may get a direct grant...

If you find same details are asked again please feel free to provide again, if co has asked for form80, pls share the details with utmost care, after all they are asking all these info to make your case more stronger and get you PR.


----------



## simu1980

Updating the summary while adding my details :

190 Applicants 2016

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - no contact yet.
------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## simu1980

mystique1234 said:


> I lodged Vic visa on 16th Apr. The CO finally contacted after 7 weeks asking for additional documents : Form80 for both of us. CPF documents which we dont have since we are not PRs in SG.Surprisingly though we applied Vic Visa, CO contact was from Adelaide.
> 
> Form80 is a stupid form to fill , requires the same details to be given again. And the worst section is where you have to fill what country you have travelled in last 10 years. We travel atleast twice every year. How am i supposed to come up with all details?
> 
> Any recommendations on what extra document to upload? Want to finish it up in one go.


Hi mystique, I can understand your frustration on the travel details. I have been working abroad since 2002 and traveled so much. I too had a tough time to prepare the travel details and address details of the last 10 years. But with the help of all the stamps on my passport and some fond memories of our trips, I could put the details on an excel sheet and completed it.


----------



## sat123

But how can we put all travel details? There is space for only 6/7 entries in the form.


----------



## Nm-march

190 Applicants 2016 ------------------------------------------------------------- Jan: Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb) vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb) ------------------------------------------------------------- Feb: kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr) Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr) s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar) RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar) Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - no contact yet. ------------------------------------------------------------ Mar: manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr) 
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - no contact yet...
------------------------------------------------------------ Apr: Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May) Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact ------------------------------------------------------------- May: Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact -------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vivekknagpal

170 days still counting........


----------



## sk804

sat123 said:


> But how can we put all travel details? There is space for only 6/7 entries in the form.


You can attach extra sheet. Check the last page.


----------



## sk804

Added my details.....


190 Applicants 2016 ------------------------------------------------------------- Jan: Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb) vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb) ------------------------------------------------------------- Feb: kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr) Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr) s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar) RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar) Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - no contact yet. ------------------------------------------------------------ Mar: 
Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April )
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - no contact yet...
------------------------------------------------------------
Apr: Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May) Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact -------------------------------------------------------------
May: Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact -------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Laxmikanth513

sk804 said:


> Added my details.....
> 
> 
> 190 Applicants 2016 ------------------------------------------------------------- Jan: Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb) vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb) ------------------------------------------------------------- Feb: kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr) Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr) s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar) RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar) Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - no contact yet. ------------------------------------------------------------ Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April )
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - no contact yet...
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr: Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May) Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact -------------------------------------------------------------
> May: Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact -------------------------------------------------------------


---Laxmikanth visa Lodge_ 08_September 2015 CO contact 20 Oct 2015


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Added my details..... 190 Applicants 2016 ------------------------------------------------------------- Laxmikanth visa lodge- 8 september 2015: CO contact 20 October 2015 : Jan: Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb) vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb) ------------------------------------------------------------- Feb: kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr) Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr) s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar) RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar) Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - no contact yet. ------------------------------------------------------------ Mar: Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April ) manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr) Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - no contact yet... ------------------------------------------------------------ Apr: Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - No CO contact Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May) Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - no CO contact Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact ------------------------------------------------------------- May: Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - no CO contact -------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nandakumar_blore

*CO assigned 03/June/2016*



vrkravi said:


> Please go head and submit the form80 without delay, early you submit, it's good for you, you may get a direct grant...
> 
> If you find same details are asked again please feel free to provide again, if co has asked for form80, pls share the details with utmost care, after all they are asking all these info to make your case more stronger and get you PR.


Hi Friends,

Finally CO is assigned to my case and it is GSM Adelaide.
I was waiting for a direct grant, since i uploaded almost all docs upfront.

But i attached my PTE scores in the immiaccount attach documents field which is not sufficient. You have to send your score reports securely/online by logging into your PTE academic account and send it to DIBP.

Here is the procedure:

• To do so, log on to your account by visiting

Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in

• Once logged in, click "Send Scores"

• Type DIBP in the field marked

"Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click

“Search"

• Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.

• Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then

“Next”

again to confirm.

Now my Visa grant clock has been reset to zero and counting starts. :juggle::confused2::noidea:

Thanks&Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## RuchiTS

190 Applicants 2016 

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan: 
Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:
kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:
Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:
Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - No CO contact
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------
May:
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

Kindly maintain FORMAT of the list (for ease of reference).

Thanks...


----------



## nandakumar_blore

*190 Applicants 2016*



RuchiTS said:


> 190 Applicants 2016
> 
> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> May:
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kindly maintain FORMAT of the list (for ease of reference).
> 
> Thanks...



Updated my info 

Regards,
Nandakumar


----------



## Abhishu

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan: 
Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:
kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:
Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:
Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------
May:
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

Kindly maintain FORMAT of the list (for ease of reference).

Thanks..


----------



## T_mina

Hello everyone.

I lodged my visa on 19th April and today case officer from Brisbane requested for my son's medical examination and TB test. We had done all medicals before but then he was under 2 and now he turned 2 years and they requested his medical. Officer did not asked for anything else so its mean that all other documents are correct. I have book medical for him so my question is when I should press the submitted button in my Immi account? Should I do it soon after the medicals are done or wait for few days so they can received the results from clinic? I hope my question makes sense.


----------



## T_mina

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan: 
Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:
kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:
Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:
Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------
May:
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

Kindly maintain FORMAT of the list (for ease of reference).

Thanks..


----------



## T_mina

T_mina said:


> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> May:
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kindly maintain FORMAT of the list (for ease of reference).
> 
> Thanks..
> __________________
> Age: 32 (30 points)
> Bachelor degree (15 points)
> Experience: 5-8 Years (10 points)
> EOI Update- 31/03/2016
> EOI Update 190(NSW)- 14-April-2016
> PTE: proficient (65+) (10 points)
> ACS- Positive (05/04/2015)
> ICT- Systems Analyst - 261112
> Nomination received- 15-April-2016
> Nomination submitted- 18-April 2016
> Nomination Approved- 23-May2016
> VisaLodged- 27May 2016
> All docs uploaded
> Medical- 2 june2016
> PCC- Waiting for letter from Immigration


Updated my details


----------



## rajivtechno

Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contactSteiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - no CO contact


Abhishu said:


> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> May:
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kindly maintain FORMAT of the list (for ease of reference).
> 
> Thanks..


updated my info


----------



## ginugeorge

nandakumar_blore said:


> Updated my info
> 
> Regards,
> Nandakumar


Nandakumar,

Any additional docs requested by CO?


----------



## mansikhanna83

nandakumar_blore said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally CO is assigned to my case and it is GSM Adelaide.
> I was waiting for a direct grant, since i uploaded almost all docs upfront.
> 
> But i attached my PTE scores in the immiaccount attach documents field which is not sufficient. You have to send your score reports securely/online by logging into your PTE academic account and send it to DIBP.
> 
> Here is the procedure:
> 
> • To do so, log on to your account by visiting
> 
> Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) :: Pearson VUE and sign in
> 
> • Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
> 
> • Type DIBP in the field marked
> 
> "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click
> 
> “Search"
> 
> • Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
> 
> • Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then
> 
> “Next”
> 
> again to confirm.
> 
> Now my Visa grant clock has been reset to zero and counting starts. :juggle::confused2::noidea:
> 
> Thanks&Regards,
> Nandakumar


Thanks for the update Nanda, I have also done this


----------



## nandakumar_blore

ginugeorge said:


> Nandakumar,
> 
> Any additional docs requested by CO?


No. Just PTE scores were requested.


----------



## nandakumar_blore

T_mina said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I lodged my visa on 19th April and today case officer from Brisbane requested for my son's medical examination and TB test. We had done all medicals before but then he was under 2 and now he turned 2 years and they requested his medical. Officer did not asked for anything else so its mean that all other documents are correct. I have book medical for him so my question is when I should press the submitted button in my Immi account? Should I do it soon after the medicals are done or wait for few days so they can received the results from clinic? I hope my question makes sense.


Hi T_mina,

Results of medical test will be sent to DIBP within 4 to 5 business days.
You will have 28 days time after you receive the email from CO.
So it is better you wait for 5 days and click on "Information provided" button on ImmiAccount.

Reagrds,
Nandakumar


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Yet another miserable day.


----------



## gowtham0110

*Updated mine*

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan: 
Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:
kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:
Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:
Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------
May:
Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact 
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sat123

Updated 

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015) ------------------------------------------------------------- 

Jan: Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb) vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb) -------------------------------------------------------------

Feb: kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr) Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr) Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar) RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar) ------------------------------------------------------------ 

Mar: Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April) manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr) Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet ------------------------------------------------------------ 

Apr: Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016) Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May) Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact 
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact ------------------------------------------------------------- 

May: Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact -------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axeem

Records updated.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan: 
Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:
kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:
Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:
Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------
May:
Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact 
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact


----------



## thisisgags

Hello Friends,
Any applied for 190 in Jan2016 and still awaiting for grant after CO assigned?
I applied for visa on 19th Jan
CO assigned and contacted on 19th Feb
Document upload back on 28th Feb (Form 80 and Degree Certificate)

No contact after that. Called few times to Brisbane office. But same answer that it is under routine processing. Very depressing and worried whats going on. Any one pls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrkravi

thisisgags said:


> Hello Friends,
> Any applied for 190 in Jan2016 and still awaiting for grant after CO assigned?
> I applied for visa on 19th Jan
> CO assigned and contacted on 19th Feb
> Document upload back on 28th Feb (Form 80 and Degree Certificate)
> 
> No contact after that. Called few times to Brisbane office. But same answer that it is under routine processing. Very depressing and worried whats going on. Any one pls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you please tell me for which skill you have applied?


----------



## thisisgags

vrkravi said:


> Can you please tell me for which skill you have applied?




Its for 261112 - System Analyst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrkravi

thisisgags said:


> Its for 261112 - System Analyst
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ok thanks, if you are an onshore applicant and if u have claimed points only for onsite experience, by now you should get a grant or it should be coming soon.

Check with your managers if they have received any verification calls..


----------



## thisisgags

vrkravi said:


> Ok thanks, if you are an onshore applicant and if u have claimed points only for onsite experience, by now you should get a grant or it should be coming soon.
> 
> Check with your managers if they have received any verification calls..




I have claimed 8 years and only 1 year is onshore exp. Rest is from India. I check with one of my employer in India, but they didn't get anything till last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

Records updated.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan: 
Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:
kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:
Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:
Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------
May:
Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact 
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact


----------



## funnybond4u

Axeem said:


> Records updated.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
> Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> May:
> Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact


You have removed Lakshmikant (2015 applicant) from the list.


----------



## Nuvem

I'm sorry if i make a mess.. All I want to do is include my case as well 



Axeem said:


> Records updated.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> Nuvem - Visa Lodge (24th Feb) - CO Contact (14th March), Form 80 and medical submitted 24th March
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
> Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> May:
> Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact


----------



## 2924

thisisgags said:


> Hello Friends,
> Any applied for 190 in Jan2016 and still awaiting for grant after CO assigned?
> I applied for visa on 19th Jan
> CO assigned and contacted on 19th Feb
> Document upload back on 28th Feb (Form 80 and Degree Certificate)
> 
> No contact after that. Called few times to Brisbane office. But same answer that it is under routine processing. Very depressing and worried whats going on. Any one pls?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello thisissgags

I hv also applied under this category 242112 university tutor n waiting for nomination from july 2015

But didnt get any reply
Really frustating


----------



## reshma.r

*Delay in 190 Visa grant*

190 visa grants are very slow compared to 189 visa grants. 

I am 190 visa applicant , visa lodged on 28th April. Waiting for the grant. Pls add me as well to the list


----------



## Laxmikanth513

Removed my name from the list,! But why ?


----------



## Laxmikanth513

funnybond4u said:


> Axeem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Records updated.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
> Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> May:
> Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> 
> 
> You have removed Lakshmikant (2015 applicant) from the list.
Click to expand...

Removed my name from the list !! But why ?!?


----------



## funnybond4u

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Removed my name from the list !! But why ?!?


It was removed by another user while he tried to update his details.


----------



## funnybond4u

190 Applicants 2015-16

-------------------------------------------------------------

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

Note: I have again updated the list with details as it was manipulated by others. Please use the latest list updated by other users before adding/modifying your details. Before posting the edited details, make sure if anyone else has made any changes and your list reflects the same.


----------



## andreyx108b

reshma.r said:


> 190 visa grants are very slow compared to 189 visa grants. I am 190 visa applicant , visa lodged on 28th April. Waiting for the grant. Pls add me as well to the list


Its a dash slower...


----------



## Black_Rose

Hi,

Lodged my visa application. Status Application Received.... Now what !!!


----------



## Steiger

Black_Rose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lodged my visa application. Status Application Received.... Now what !!!



POTENTIALLY painful waiting game starts...


----------



## Nm-march

Black_Rose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lodged my visa application. Status Application Received.... Now what !!!


Hey hi. . When have you lodged your visa ?


----------



## imran23

Good afternoon Everyone, One of my friend he applied for 190 visa with his family members and 2 days ago he received an email from case officer that 2015/2016 quota for 190 visa has been completed and their application can't be finalized and he has to wait for the new year 2016/2017 quota . any comments ?


----------



## kawal_547

imran23 said:


> Good afternoon Everyone, One of my friend he applied for 190 visa with his family members and 2 days ago he received an email from case officer that 2015/2016 quota for 190 visa has been completed and their application can't be finalized and he has to wait for the new year 2016/2017 quota . any comments ?


It's normal.

Seen few 190 cases in this week who have received this email.

They say that it "might" be over and his case might be decided in the new financial year.

Not to worry.

July is round the corner.

All the best.


----------



## imran23

kawal_547 said:


> It's normal.
> 
> Seen few 190 cases in this week who have received this email.
> 
> They say that it "might" be over and his case might be decided in the new financial year.
> 
> Not to worry.
> 
> July is round the corner.
> 
> All the best.


You are right my friend, I received an email from case officer on 16th May and requested me 3 documents and I have submitted on the same day. till today no reply from them. Any idea?


----------



## kawal_547

imran23 said:


> You are right my friend, I received an email from case officer on 16th May and requested me 3 documents and I have submitted on the same day. till today no reply from them. Any idea?


Imran, I have heard a case where an applicant received such delay email last year in June but also got the grant in June itself.

Also as mail clearly says, they say that there might be a delay due to limit of visas Cao been issued o left for the current financial year.

Mail is a common one which is sent randomly and may be visa is granted too.


----------



## Singh_lucky

*Queries*

Hi All,

I have a query , My given name is Lakhwinder Singh as per passport and there is no family name.
However, while submitting EOI and ACS , I have put Singh as my family name as field was mandatory. Now in IMMI account , what should I put 
1)Lakhwinder Singh(as per passport ) in given name field. 
2) If i'll do so .. then there would be mismatch in EOI and IMMi account data
Moreover, I hv another question , I hv mentioned in EOI that completed my degree in 15th june, 2010. However, in Degree certificate its says Completed degree in MAY.. same question , what should I mention in immi account 

above all this , if I'll change these both fields, will my grant process take more time than usual?


----------



## imran23

kawal_547 said:


> Imran, I have heard a case where an applicant received such delay email last year in June but also got the grant in June itself.
> 
> Also as mail clearly says, they say that there might be a delay due to limit of visas Cao been issued o left for the current financial year.
> 
> Mail is a common one which is sent randomly and may be visa is granted too.


Mhm Cool, But my friend told me that he received an email from CO and from processing department. And 2nd thing which I would like to ask you that As Documents were requested to me on 16th May and I have submitted on the same day, now they will assess my case after 28 days or they might open it anytime? SO far 19 days has passed.


----------



## sat123

Lakhwinder -. For your degree question, put may date in immiaccount but get the date updated in eoi as well. You can drop a mail and they can update the data for you. I had mis- entered a field and then mailed them the correct data. Eoi was fixed for me on the same day and I got confirmation mail. It was very quick and friendly response.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

imran23 said:


> You are right my friend, I received an email from case officer on 16th May and requested me 3 documents and I have submitted on the same day. till today no reply from them. Any idea?


thanks for the information Imran,

I already have an 190 invitation to apply, there are just 8 days left before it expires. After this information I am not sure if I should spend AUD 7,200 and apply for the visa. What if the quota is full and the nest year 'accountant' is not in 190 SOL list for NSW, the money would go waste.

Not sure what should I do?

Can an seniors on this forum help please.

thanks Bhavesh


----------



## imran23

Steiger said:


> POTENTIALLY painful waiting game starts...


Hi , I would like to ask you that Documents were requested to me on 16th May for 190 visa and I have submitted on the same day, now they will assess my case after 28 days or they might open it anytime? SO far 19 days has passed.


----------



## funnybond4u

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks for the information Imran,
> 
> I already have an 190 invitation to apply, there are just 8 days left before it expires. After this information I am not sure if I should spend AUD 7,200 and apply for the visa. What if the quota is full and the nest year 'accountant' is not in 190 SOL list for NSW, the money would go waste.
> 
> Not sure what should I do?
> 
> Can an seniors on this forum help please.
> 
> thanks Bhavesh


You can apply for the visa before the invite expires. It will not be affected much by the quota. First of all there is no quota for 190, but even if it's there internally, it will get renewed from 1st July. So there is no wastage of money, unless the visa gets rejected due to false information provided.


----------



## imran23

funnybond4u said:


> You can apply for the visa before the invite expires. It will not be affected much by the quota. First of all there is no quota for 190, but even if it's there internally, it will get renewed from 1st July. So there is no wastage of money, unless the visa gets rejected due to false information provided.


Hi , I would like to ask you that Documents were requested to me on 16th May for 190 visa and I have submitted on the same day, now they will assess my case after 28 days or they might open it anytime? SO far 19 days has passed.


----------



## funnybond4u

imran23 said:


> Hi , I would like to ask you that Documents were requested to me on 16th May for 190 visa and I have submitted on the same day, now they will assess my case after 28 days or they might open it anytime? SO far 19 days has passed.


There is no hard rule that they will check back only after 28 days, nor its necessary that they will check it soon after you provide them. It all depends on them. Some people got their grant the very next day after documents submission and some are waiting for months after the submission.


----------



## suthan

Hi 

I have submitted for NSW state sponsorship on Apr 27 with 60 points(including 5points from state). 
I am a Mining Engineer. 

When was the last round of invitations from NSW came ? Is there any going to be any changes from July 2016?


----------



## sat123

Bhavesh_gala - sol list for nest year is already updated. Please chk https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
And there seems to be no impact on your job code. Site also mentions that changes would not have any impact on applications submitted before 1st July. So, if you want to go for 190 then submit the application.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

kawal_547 said:


> It's normal.
> 
> Seen few 190 cases in this week who have received this email.
> 
> They say that it "might" be over and his case might be decided in the new financial year.
> 
> Not to worry.
> 
> July is round the corner.
> 
> All the best.


If thats the case then why CO ask for further documents? 
In addition, one person got grant on 2nd june as per myimmitracker. 
Im preety positive about june. 
But if its a right news then its ridiculous as people already waited alot to get invitation and that doesnt make sense to wait for visa grant. Why did they invite then if they will hold visa.


----------



## Abhishu

Hi All,

I need to start my India PCC process in Singapore.

I have completed the Singapore PCC with the acknowledgement letter we have received after lodging visa, but the Indian embassy expecting a separate letter, should be from Australian immigration department and it also should say to conduct PCC for the persons in the application along with their name.

Now, I am confused when we can receive that letter.

Is there any way I can query to DIBP regarding the same letter, it will advance my PCC at least.


----------



## danielm

Hi ,

Where you contact India pcc in Singapore ? I had submitted with the visa lodgement acknowledgement letter and submitted as well as received with BLS near Little India . There is no separate letter needed.


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks for the information Imran, I already have an 190 invitation to apply, there are just 8 days left before it expires. After this information I am not sure if I should spend AUD 7,200 and apply for the visa. What if the quota is full and the nest year 'accountant' is not in 190 SOL list for NSW, the money would go waste. Not sure what should I do? Can an seniors on this forum help please. thanks Bhavesh


 if you have an invite, you can apply regardless of what is in the next SOL.


----------



## kidu.nexus

Currently my ACS is in progress.
Planning to take PTE this month.

Should I start working on PCC and other aspects in parallel?
I am not sure how long it will take.

i am trying for 190 , VIC, Project manager.


----------



## andreyx108b

kidu.nexus said:


> Currently my ACS is in progress. Planning to take PTE this month. Should I start working on PCC and other aspects in parallel? I am not sure how long it will take. i am trying for 190 , VIC, Project manager.


What your expected score?


----------



## sat123

Don't do that. You never know when you will get your invite. PCC has one year validity. Get your pcc done when you have the invite. But start collecting all the other docs in parallel to save time. 
And another thing is that your earliest date (pcc and medical) decides your IED.


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> Don't do that. You never know when you will get your invite. PCC has one year validity. Get your pcc done when you have the invite.


If the score is 75, and EOI is for sc189 and anzsco has not run-out of ceiling then its good idea to get these done. 

If its 55+5 for vic - then no. )


----------



## kidu.nexus

andreyx108b said:


> What your expected score?


I am expecting ( waiting for ACS)
age - 25
degree - 15
english (7+) - 10 min
exp. (should be 5+in aus and 3 + overall , 15 year exp) -15 or 20 based on acs outcome
overal 7+8 years exp.
8+ years as PM, but but 6+ years in Australia. 
exp 15 
in victoria for last 5 years so looking for fast track nomination.
190 - 5 points.


so overall min 65 has to be there.
if i get 7 in PTE/Ielts it should be 70.
if ACS really take my exp, it should become 75


ACS is just two weeks, but worried for delays. most of them got in less than two weeks.


----------



## kidu.nexus

sat123 said:


> Don't do that. You never know when you will get your invite. PCC has one year validity. Get your pcc done when you have the invite. But start collecting all the other docs in parallel to save time.
> And another thing is that your earliest date (pcc and medical) decides your IED.


i am already in australia. worst case, my 457 will get extended.


----------



## kidu.nexus

andreyx108b said:


> If the score is 75, and EOI is for sc189 and anzsco has not run-out of ceiling then its good idea to get these done.
> 
> If its 55+5 for vic - then no. )


thanks for quick feedback.

i have opted for PM ICT Project Manager 135112 in CSOL and looking for VIC sponsorship.
I have a job here and i will continue for sure.
thats why i selected it.

my worry is with ACS , how they evaluate and reduce exp. 
for eg, i have associated with management work for last 10 years, the role as PM for last 8 years, but 6 years in Australia. So < 3 years in PM role (designation) overseas.
but i have been doing 3+ years PM/project lead type role for last 10 years.
and if ACS reduces 4 years from exp, still i have 11 years handy ... 

so finger crossed for assessment. they have not asked for additional documents etc..


----------



## Jack21

Abhishu said:


> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged (18-Apr) - CO contact(03 June 2016)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - No CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - No CO contact
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - No CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - No CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - No CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> May:
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Jack21- Visa Lodge(20 May)- No. CO Contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kindly maintain FORMAT of the list (for ease of reference).
> 
> Thanks..



Updated.


----------



## harshvg4

Hey guys

Does any1 know if small road accidents case is reported in PCC ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack21

funnybond4u said:


> 190 Applicants 2015-16
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> 
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> 
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> 
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> 
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
> Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> May:
> 
> Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Note: I have again updated the list with details as it was manipulated by others. Please use the latest list updated by other users before adding/modifying your details. Before posting the edited details, make sure if anyone else has made any changes and your list reflects the same.



Updated !


----------



## bhavesh_gala

sat123 said:


> Bhavesh_gala - sol list for nest year is already updated. Please chk https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL
> And there seems to be no impact on your job code. Site also mentions that changes would not have any impact on applications submitted before 1st July. So, if you want to go for 190 then submit the application.


thanks so much sat123 for the reply!


----------



## Ericu

*For vac2*



anant1983brams said:


> pls send me your contact details in my private message or check my message.
> 
> Its bit urgent brow
> 
> Anant :eyebrows:


How can I send private message ? My CO asked functional English for my wife. I already sent e mail to CO to ask him to send me vac2 invoice.
How long CO will take ? Anybody can help me ?


----------



## Ericu

*Visa*



anant1983brams said:


> pls send me your contact details in my private message or check my message.
> 
> Its bit urgent brow
> 
> Anant :eyebrows:


This months visa grant is very slow


----------



## andreyx108b

Ericu said:


> This months visa grant is very slow


Its still going all right..


----------



## Steiger

andreyx108b said:


> Its still going all right..


It is now almost been a month! They are definitely going slow


----------



## vikaschandra

harshvg4 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does any1 know if small road accidents case is reported in PCC ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Road accidents which has not killed anyone and not done intentionally would not be covered under criminal offence


----------



## anant1983brams

Ericu said:


> How can I send private message ? My CO asked functional English for my wife. I already sent e mail to CO to ask him to send me vac2 invoice.
> How long CO will take ? Anybody can help me ?


in my case they took 2 weeks...on 26th I have received mail from CO with VAC2 invoice..pais on a same day and now waiting for direct grant.....:juggle:


----------



## T_mina

nandakumar_blore said:


> Hi T_mina,
> 
> Results of medical test will be sent to DIBP within 4 to 5 business days.
> You will have 28 days time after you receive the email from CO.
> So it is better you wait for 5 days and click on "Information provided" button on ImmiAccount.
> 
> Reagrds,
> Nandakumar


Thanks Nandakumr


----------



## Ericu

anant1983brams said:


> in my case they took 2 weeks...on 26th I have received mail from CO with VAC2 invoice..pais on a same day and now waiting for direct grant.....:juggle:


Hi anant
In my case they asked me functional English evidence for wife. CO didn't send me invoice 

My CO allocated two weeks ago and asked My wife's IELTS( Functional English Evidence),so I talked to my wife and she don't want to sit in exam so we are going to pay second instalment Vac2.
I sent e mail to CO like " can you send me invoice to pay vac2 and let me know how can I pay this"
Now what should be next procedure ? 
Did I do right thing ?


----------



## rajivtechno

Ericu said:


> Hi anant
> In my case they asked me functional English evidence for wife. CO didn't send me invoice
> 
> My CO allocated two weeks ago and asked My wife's IELTS( Functional English Evidence),so I talked to my wife and she don't want to sit in exam so we are going to pay second instalment Vac2.
> I sent e mail to CO like " can you send me invoice to pay vac2 and let me know how can I pay this"
> Now what should be next procedure ?
> Did I do right thing ?


Please get a letter from college or school in letterhead mentioning her (if) medium of courses/subjects in all academic years was English. It would be sufficient no need to pay anything.and upload the same.


----------



## sat123

rajivtechno said:


> Ericu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anant
> In my case they asked me functional English evidence for wife. CO didn't send me invoice
> 
> My CO allocated two weeks ago and asked My wife's IELTS( Functional English Evidence),so I talked to my wife and she don't want to sit in exam so we are going to pay second instalment Vac2.
> I sent e mail to CO like " can you send me invoice to pay vac2 and let me know how can I pay this"
> Now what should be next procedure ?
> Did I do right thing ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please get a letter from college or school in letterhead mentioning her (if) medium of courses/subjects in all academic years was English. It would be sufficient no need to pay anything.and upload the same.
Click to expand...


Right. Installment 2 for English language is pretty expensive. Better to get letter from educational institute.


----------



## kavo

just a general question. i am applying for a spouse visa for my partner but the thing about it is that she as already completed and submit her online visa application as well as signing the declaration. all that was done in or around mid May. but the visa fees is not yet payed, i will pay the visa fee around the first week in July so to date no money as been payed as yet but our application is already submitted. my question is do we need to submit my last six months pay slips from the date the application was submit online? or the last six months pay slips from the date we actually pay the visa application fee? we submit in May so the last six months from May will be (Nov 2015 - Apr 2016) or the six months pay slips from when the visa fees will be paid which will be in July will be from (Jan 2016 - June 2016). so which sets of pay slips do i need to provide with the application thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

kavo said:


> just a general question. i am applying for a spouse visa for my partner but the thing about it is that she as already completed and submit her online visa application as well as signing the declaration. all that was done in or around mid May. but the visa fees is not yet payed, i will pay the visa fee around the first week in July so to date no money as been payed as yet but our application is already submitted. my question is do we need to submit my last six months pay slips from the date the application was submit online? or the last six months pay slips from the date we actually pay the visa application fee? we submit in May so the last six months from May will be (Nov 2015 - Apr 2016) or the six months pay slips from when the visa fees will be paid which will be in July will be from (Jan 2016 - June 2016). so which sets of pay slips do i need to provide with the application thanks.


Kavo your question is very vague? Can you explain your current visa status? Are you the primary applicant or do you already have PR?

If you are not an 190 visa applicant it would be advisable that you find the correct thread or open your own thread for answers. As not many people would be able to get back to you with answers not related to the thread


----------



## kavo

ok sorry about that will do


----------



## Nitin_P

Hi Guyzzz!!!
1. I have applied for 190 Visa in NSW..
2. Case officer is assigned..
3. Became a proud father of a baby boy on 11th of May 2016..
4. Applied for circumstance change letter to the case officer on 14th May 2016..
5. Birth Certificate of the baby will be uploaded for the generation of HAP ID on Monday 6th June 2016..
6. Wife could not undergo PCC and Medical due to pregnancy and now since its a post pregnancy recovery period..
7. Will have to apply for PCC of wife, Passport of kid, Medical for both
But,
A. I planned to do so in July since there is a recovery period for the mother of 40 days and they are in another city where they cannot proceed with the case!
B. Till now there are no requirement of documents from the case officer..

My queries are:-
1. What time limit will I get to submit all the documents in this case?
2. Will they provide the timeline for submission of documents: one document one timeline or one timeline for all documents ?
3. If according to the process the documents are delayed and crosses the timeline, then what?
4. A letter requesting more time could suffice or once the timeline is given everyone needs to adhere to it strictly?
5. Does emotional quotient is considered in case of pregnant ladies or new born babies, so that the timeline could differ, if requested for the same?

My whole point of asking the above queries is:
Should I bring back my family and start the process of documentation or can I wait as I have planned their travel on 16th July 2016 after which the process of documents gathering would start !!!
Can I get that much amount of time from the case officer?


----------



## vikaschandra

Nitin_P said:


> Hi Guyzzz!!!
> 1. I have applied for 190 Visa in NSW..
> 2. Case officer is assigned..
> 3. Became a proud father of a baby boy on 11th of May 2016..
> 4. Applied for circumstance change letter to the case officer on 14th May 2016..
> 5. Birth Certificate of the baby will be uploaded for the generation of HAP ID on Monday 6th June 2016..
> 6. Wife could not undergo PCC and Medical due to pregnancy and now since its a post pregnancy recovery period..
> 7. Will have to apply for PCC of wife, Passport of kid, Medical for both
> But,
> A. I planned to do so in July since there is a recovery period for the mother of 40 days and they are in another city where they cannot proceed with the case!
> B. Till now there are no requirement of documents from the case officer..
> 
> My queries are:-
> 1. What time limit will I get to submit all the documents in this case?
> 2. Will they provide the timeline for submission of documents: one document one timeline or one timeline for all documents ?
> 3. If according to the process the documents are delayed and crosses the timeline, then what?
> 4. A letter requesting more time could suffice or once the timeline is given everyone needs to adhere to it strictly?
> 5. Does emotional quotient is considered in case of pregnant ladies or new born babies, so that the timeline could differ, if requested for the same?
> 
> My whole point of asking the above queries is:
> Should I bring back my family and start the process of documentation or can I wait as I have planned their travel on 16th July 2016 after which the process of documents gathering would start !!!
> Can I get that much amount of time from the case officer?


Congratulations To you and your wife Nitin to enter parenthood. Wish mother and child good health. 

Well as of now 190 visa grant has beem put in hold due to quota limits though the internal processing might be happening. 

The first things you got to do is get the child's birth certificate and passport done

Next is to advise DIBP about change in circumstance use the Form 1022

Once the CO starts reviewing your case he/she might ask for all the required documents at the same time and you would have 28 days period to provide the all the evidence. For passport and PCC as it might take time to come you can upload the receipt that would give CO some evidence that the request is in progress. 

For wife's and kids medicals test if it would take time try to get a Letter from the document from the doctor stating post pregnancy rest requirement and upload that as well as part of evidence. Alternatively if it possible to get the medicals done go ahead for that. But check for the best possible time to donit with ease. 

CO's do understand the situations and have been seeing additional time to the candidates to furnish the required documents so do not rush and take one step at a time to avoid any mess. 

Best wishes with your application. Congratulations once again


----------



## Nitin_P

Thanks a tonn!! Vikas for your warm regards and for this value information!!
I would follow this lead and would trouble you with my queries, if required in future as well!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Vikas how do you claim 190 processing has been put on hold due to quota limit as i haven't received delay mail. I reckon when the processing is put on hold applicants do receive an email about it.


----------



## erlisa

190 Applicants 2015-16

-------------------------------------------------------------

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wanwaral

*Nsw 190 eoi*

Hi,

I have applied under subclass 190 for NSW for the business analyst occupation with 60 points = 55 + 5. The breakdown of the points is explained below.

Age - 25 = 30 points 
Overseas Graduation - undergraduate = 15 points
Work exp - 3 years = 0 points (2 years were not considered for the points calculation)
PTE - 69 - 10 points
Overall = 55 points + sponsorship 5 points.

My question is I have applied a month before for EOI how likely are the chances to get the invitation sooner or how long will the waiting period gonna be. 

Is it ok to wait for 2 or three months or do I need to retake my PTE exam to increase the points to apply for subclass 189.

Please share your experience and your thought in these.

Thanks,
Wasim


----------



## suman.rani

*190 Applicants 2016*

190 Applicants 2015-16

-------------------------------------------------------------

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tmag11

*Time-frame to get an invite for 190 with 65 points*

Hello everyone,

I have submitted my EOI for the ANZSCO Code of 261111 ICT Business Analyst for State Sponsored Visa for NSW(190) with 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship) on 30-May-2016.I have 3 years of experience in NSW in the same profession and the rest 3 years overseas and currently residing in NSW with the same profession.
My total breakout of points is as below:
Age: 30
Degree/Education qualification:15
Employment:15(5-Overseas and 10 Onsite in NSW)
State Sponsorship:5
PTE Overall score: 68 but due to lesser points in one section, cannot claim points for it.

I have submitted the same EOI for 189 visa. Can I get expert opinion on expected time-frame for an invite for 190 visa from State as per the above details?

Thanks,
Muskaan


----------



## ginugeorge

tmag11 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for the ANZSCO Code of 261111 ICT Business Analyst for State Sponsored Visa for NSW(190) with 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship) on 30-May-2016.I have 3 years of experience in NSW in the same profession and the rest 3 years overseas and currently residing in NSW with the same profession.
> My total breakout of points is as below:
> Age: 30
> Degree/Education qualification:15
> Employment:15(5-Overseas and 10 Onsite in NSW)
> State Sponsorship:5
> PTE Overall score: 68 but due to lesser points in one section, cannot claim points for it.
> 
> I have submitted the same EOI for 189 visa. Can I get expert opinion on expected time-frame for an invite for 190 visa from State as per the above details?
> 
> Thanks,
> Muskaan


Reattempt PTE is the best. NSW mentions language score to be 7 for IELTS and 65+ for PTE in all for invitation. Please double check this in NSW site.


----------



## help.for.pr

Finally. Got my grant today..


----------



## S_Stanley

help.for.pr said:


> Finally. Got my grant today..


congratulations  

what is Natural Justice - Adverse Info


----------



## Tinkerbell1

help.for.pr said:


> Finally. Got my grant today..


Congrats Mate, i see in your signature something mentioned about natural justice-adverse info, whats that?


----------



## alexdegzy

help.for.pr said:


> Finally. Got my grant today..




Congrats


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi Experts

I got a mail today that I have been allocated a case officer and he has demanded some documents from me. I need your expert advice regarding few questions in mind:

1. CO has asked for PTE scores to be sent through PTE website but I have already submitted through PTE website and now if I try to do the same again it says, document ca n not be sent twice to a same institution.....What should I do in this case?

2. Second requirement is my daughter's Birth Certificate....In this case, surname of my daughter is wrong in Birth certificate so I do not want provide that. IN this case can I provide any other document/s?

3. As I have received checklist for additional documents, should I assume that other documents have been verified and found correct by DIPB.

Please express your opinion on this.


----------



## wanwaral

Congrats. How long was the wait period and with how many points you applied?


----------



## tmag11

ginugeorge said:


> Reattempt PTE is the best. NSW mentions language score to be 7 for IELTS and 65+ for PTE in all for invitation. Please double check this in NSW site.


Thanks for your quick reply. I had a re-look at the NSW website and it mentions of having a minimum of competent English which is equivalent to the PTE score of 50 in all the sections Listening,Reading, Writing and Speaking though no points will be awarded for Competent English.I meet the criteria but just wondering do I need to re-take the PTE test or will the current score suffice?


----------



## sat123

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I got a mail today that I have been allocated a case officer and he has demanded some documents from me. I need your expert advice regarding few questions in mind:
> 
> 1. CO has asked for PTE scores to be sent through PTE website but I have already submitted through PTE website and now if I try to do the same again it says, document ca n not be sent twice to a same institution.....What should I do in this case?
> 
> 2. Second requirement is my daughter's Birth Certificate....In this case, surname of my daughter is wrong in Birth certificate so I do not want provide that. IN this case can I provide any other document/s?
> 
> 3. As I have received checklist for additional documents, should I assume that other documents have been verified and found correct by DIPB.
> 
> Please express your opinion on this.


Mohnishsharma - what's your anzc ?.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Vikas how do you claim 190 processing has been put on hold due to quota limit as i haven't received delay mail. I reckon when the processing is put on hold applicants do receive an email about it.


Processing does not stop it keeps going on the backend only thing that would stop is the issuance of the grant. 

An applicant's case might be finalised but they would not give the grant until the new quota is released. Check below posts wherein the applicants received the delay email. 

One post here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10305874-post2864.html

Another one
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10315546-post2950.html

Well this does not specifically apply for all the candidates since not all of them have received the delay emails but it is clear assumption that no grants might come for 190 until 1st July as what happened last year. Further as you know DIBP are unpredictable keep your fingers crossed. 

One more important thing that you might have noticed there are no grants reported on the 190 since quite some time.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

help.for.pr said:


> Finally. Got my grant today..


Congratulations...


----------



## andreyx108b

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Experts I got a mail today that I have been allocated a case officer and he has demanded some documents from me. I need your expert advice regarding few questions in mind: 1. CO has asked for PTE scores to be sent through PTE website but I have already submitted through PTE website and now if I try to do the same again it says, document ca n not be sent twice to a same institution.....What should I do in this case? 2. Second requirement is my daughter's Birth Certificate....In this case, surname of my daughter is wrong in Birth certificate so I do not want provide that. IN this case can I provide any other document/s? 3. As I have received checklist for additional documents, should I assume that other documents have been verified and found correct by DIPB. Please express your opinion on this.


Good luck.

1. Explain to your CO.
2. You need to hv BC. I dont think any other docs can substitute it.
3. More or less yes


----------



## s.m

help.for.pr said:


> Finally. Got my grant today..


Congratulations !!
Great news .. All the best for future journey !


----------



## sat123

vikaschandra said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikas how do you claim 190 processing has been put on hold due to quota limit as i haven't received delay mail. I reckon when the processing is put on hold applicants do receive an email about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Processing does not stop it keeps going on the backend only thing that would stop is the issuance of the grant.
> 
> An applicant's case might be finalised but they would not give the grant until the new quota is released. Check below posts wherein the applicants received the delay email.
> 
> One post here
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10305874-post2864.html
> 
> Another one
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10315546-post2950.html
> 
> Well this does not specifically apply for all the candidates since not all of them have received the delay emails but it is clear assumption that no grants might come for 190 until 1st July as what happened last year. Further as you know DIBP are unpredictable keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> One more important thing that you might have noticed there are no grants reported on the 190 since quite some time.
Click to expand...


Grants would still be granted but as ba /sa is already prorated so number is reduced. And that's not specific to June month. There were around 40 left, so that would still be given on the basis of priority. 

And we have just heard a case of help.for.pr who got the grant today, so we have been hearing of grants. ?


----------



## vikaschandra

help.for.pr said:


> Finally. Got my grant today..


Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## Navneet kaur

I hv lodged EOI on 20th april 65 points baker NSW invitation ??


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congrats Mate, i see in your signature something mentioned about natural justice-adverse info, whats that?





S_Stanley said:


> congratulations
> 
> what is Natural Justice - Adverse Info


Probably the applicant's employer did not verify the employment (did not give the correct information during employment verification process) which raised the question "if the applicant is telling the truth/providing correct information or is falsifying information to secure the visa", to which DIBP issues a Letter for Natural Justice s57. 

upon issuance of NJ applicant is given 28 days to prove the integrity of the information provided which he/she can do by giving more supporting documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

sat123 said:


> Grants would still be granted but as ba /sa is already prorated so number is reduced. And that's not specific to June month. There were around 40 left, so that would still be given on the basis of priority.
> 
> And we have just heard a case of help.for.pr who got the grant today, so we have been hearing of grants. ?


help.for.pr is an 189 applicant and not on 190

some BA/SA are waiting since 2015 for their grants. Not sure what you want to say about ICT BA/SA being pro rated? as that is only for 189 invitation and has nothing to do with 190

Yes for 189 grants would come but for 190 and 489 it is doubtful. But as I said earlier DIBP are unpredictable hence nothing can be confirmed 100% until all the applicants waiting under 190 get delay email. p


----------



## Vivekknagpal

172 days 
SA 190
Waiting....................


----------



## Mak1986

Vivekknagpal said:


> 172 days
> SA 190
> Waiting....................


R u onshore or offshore wen did u have co contact



Text speak is not allowed on the forum Please use full words only.


----------



## Vivekknagpal

Mak1986 said:


> Vivekknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 172 days
> SA 190
> Waiting....................
> 
> 
> 
> R u onshore or offshore wen did u have co contact
Click to expand...

Offshore
GSM.Brisbane


----------



## A-A

Hi Guys,

I am about to lodge my 190 VISA. Please help for below items.
So far I have filled the form and its saying to submit the application. Really appreciate your help on this.

1. When to upload documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ?
2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps. What is HAP ID?
3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started it)
4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation?
5. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN? (when should I fill & upload it they have not been asked yet?)
6. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent.
7. For following question my parents are dependent on me financially but living with my elder brother. Do I need to answer this questions yes? Will it make any impact on the application?
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
8. For following question should I mentioned that mother also has custodial rights to the child or can I simply say No and only mention mine?
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?

AA


----------



## vikaschandra

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to lodge my 190 VISA. Please help for below items.
> So far I have filled the form and its saying to submit the application. Really appreciate your help on this.
> 
> 1. When to upload documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ?
> 2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps. What is HAP ID?
> 3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started it)
> 4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation?
> 5. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN? (when should I fill & upload it they have not been asked yet?)
> 6. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent.
> 7. For following question my parents are dependent on me financially but living with my elder brother. Do I need to answer this questions yes? Will it make any impact on the application?
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 8. For following question should I mentioned that mother also has custodial rights to the child or can I simply say No and only mention mine?
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> AA


1. When to upload documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ? *Documents upload option will be enabled once the payment has been done. You can upload documents in as many batches as you like*
2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps. What is HAP ID? *Health Application ID - which you would be taking to the panel physician for medicals. It has details of all the test that you need to undergo. You can generate you HAP ID before application submission or after. Check below links 
Organising Health Examination upfron
Arranging Health Examination *
3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started it) *Start is right away do not delay on it*
4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation? *Yes*
5. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN? (when should I fill & upload it they have not been asked yet?) *Either you can fill it by PEN or use the computer. Make sure you fill it and upload it as most of the time it is asked for. Achieving a faster visa decision*
6. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent. *Would not be required*
7. For following question my parents are dependent on me financially but living with my elder brother. Do I need to answer this questions yes? Will it make any impact on the application?
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? *No they would not be considered as dependent on you. *
8. For following question should I mentioned that mother also has custodial rights to the child or can I simply say No and only mention mine?
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? *Yes your wife she would be also be having custodial rights*


----------



## mohnishsharma

vikaschandra said:


> Processing does not stop it keeps going on the backend only thing that would stop is the issuance of the grant.
> 
> An applicant's case might be finalised but they would not give the grant until the new quota is released. Check below posts wherein the applicants received the delay email.
> 
> One post here
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10305874-post2864.html
> 
> Another one
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10315546-post2950.html
> 
> Well this does not specifically apply for all the candidates since not all of them have received the delay emails but it is clear assumption that no grants might come for 190 until 1st July as what happened last year. Further as you know DIBP are unpredictable keep your fingers crossed.
> One more important thing that you might have noticed there are no grants reported on the 190 since quite some time.




Hi Vikas

I have sent u a PM. Can you please read and respond on that.

Thanks a lot for your inputs.


----------



## mohnishsharma

sat123 said:


> Mohnishsharma - what's your anzc ?.


Its 221111 ( General Accountant)


----------



## mansikhanna83

suman.rani said:


> 190 Applicants 2015-16
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> 
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> 
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> 
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> 
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
> Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> May:
> 
> Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------


Hi,

Can you please also share the details of occupations for these folks

Regards,
MKK


----------



## Axeem

Guys, just a quick question.

Do we need to reply CO email for submitting requested documents or i just upload it to immi account and press "information provided" button provided on the page?

Do I need to inform CO that i have submitted all the requested information visa EMAIL as well? Thanks in advance.

Regards, 
A.


----------



## HasIrf

*Delay SUBMITTING PR APPLICATION*

Hi Vikas/ Seniors: 
My agent is taking a week's time to lodge my PR application. When I asked about the delay and why cant it be done any earlier, he is giving me reasons and has responded that "some documents need to be procured at end stage only; as it demands by this process. So, do not exert pressure on this." I am wondering if it takes a weeks' time to fill in these details and why on earth cant it be done even before the nomination got approved? I dont want to get into this argument mode right now. So pls clarify so that I can realise the reasons he is stating.

Thank you for your response. 



vikaschandra said:


> 1. When to upload documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ? *Documents upload option will be enabled once the payment has been done. You can upload documents in as many batches as you like*
> 2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps. What is HAP ID? *Health Application ID - which you would be taking to the panel physician for medicals. It has details of all the test that you need to undergo. You can generate you HAP ID before application submission or after. Check below links
> Organising Health Examination upfron
> Arranging Health Examination *
> 3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started it) *Start is right away do not delay on it*
> 4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation? *Yes*
> 5. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN? (when should I fill & upload it they have not been asked yet?) *Either you can fill it by PEN or use the computer. Make sure you fill it and upload it as most of the time it is asked for. Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 6. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent. *Would not be required*
> 7. For following question my parents are dependent on me financially but living with my elder brother. Do I need to answer this questions yes? Will it make any impact on the application?
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? *No they would not be considered as dependent on you. *
> 8. For following question should I mentioned that mother also has custodial rights to the child or can I simply say No and only mention mine?
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? *Yes your wife she would be also be having custodial rights*


----------



## A-A

vikaschandra said:


> 1. When to upload documents ( Do we have a single window to upload the documents or we can upload it in multiple times) ? *Documents upload option will be enabled once the payment has been done. You can upload documents in as many batches as you like*
> 2. When I will get my HAP ID for medical ? Pls help for steps. What is HAP ID? *Health Application ID - which you would be taking to the panel physician for medicals. It has details of all the test that you need to undergo. You can generate you HAP ID before application submission or after. Check below links
> Organising Health Examination upfron
> Arranging Health Examination *
> 3. When I will complete my PCC (I have not started it) *Start is right away do not delay on it*
> 4. Can I upload any document later after CO allocation? *Yes*
> 5. Form 80 and 1221 should be filled by PEN? (when should I fill & upload it they have not been asked yet?) *Either you can fill it by PEN or use the computer. Make sure you fill it and upload it as most of the time it is asked for. Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 6. Any other form do I need to submit. I read somewhere form 47A to submit for dependent. *Would not be required*
> 7. For following question my parents are dependent on me financially but living with my elder brother. Do I need to answer this questions yes? Will it make any impact on the application?
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not traveling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? *No they would not be considered as dependent on you. *
> 8. For following question should I mentioned that mother also has custodial rights to the child or can I simply say No and only mention mine?
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? *Yes your wife she would be also be having custodial rights*



Hi thanks a lot for your feedback.

Do I need to attach certified copies of all documents or for the ones I can get color scan I should attach color copy?

Secondly should I get my reference letter revised for current job as its been a year since I got it for skill assessment.

AA


----------



## vikaschandra

HasIrf said:


> Hi Vikas/ Seniors:
> My agent is taking a week's time to lodge my PR application. When I asked about the delay and why cant it be done any earlier, he is giving me reasons and has responded that "some documents need to be procured at end stage only; as it demands by this process. So, do not exert pressure on this." I am wondering if it takes a weeks' time to fill in these details and why on earth cant it be done even before the nomination got approved? I dont want to get into this argument mode right now. So pls clarify so that I can realise the reasons he is stating.
> 
> Thank you for your response.


Well agents usually have many applicants for whom they are processing visa's and usually have small team to do the filing process. Usually if all documents are readynit should not take more than a day to fill in the application and forward it to you for review before submission to avoid any mistakes incase they happen to have made one. 

I would advise you to contact them and talk to them politely requesting them to expedite the process. Make sure they send you the copy of online form 1393 for your review before submitting it and making the visa payment. 

Do not panic things will fall in place.


----------



## vikaschandra

A-A said:


> Hi thanks a lot for your feedback.
> 
> Do I need to attach certified copies of all documents or for the ones I can get color scan I should attach color copy?
> 
> Secondly should I get my reference letter revised for current job as its been a year since I got it for skill assessment.
> 
> AA


Color copies would suffice

If possible get a new letter prepared that would work perfect to support your claims


----------



## Axeem

Guys,

Do we need to provide all passport details in Form 80 in additional information page?


----------



## vikaschandra

Axeem said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do we need to provide all passport details in Form 80 in additional information page?


What exactly do you mean by passport details?

Page 2 Part B is where you fill current passport details and if any old passport details on page 3

If you are referring to travel movements then Yes in Part E page 4 mention all travel details to other countries if you do not have space use the Part T to put the remaining details


----------



## arungovind

-------------------------------------------------------------

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
ArunGovind - Visa Lodge (25-Feb) - Last CO contact (23-Mar)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axeem

vikaschandra said:


> What exactly do you mean by passport details?
> 
> Page 2 Part B is where you fill current passport details and if any old passport details on page 3
> 
> If you are referring to travel movements then Yes in Part E page 4 mention all travel details to other countries if you do not have space use the Part T to put the remaining details


Thanks Vikas for your prompt response.

Yes, I have provided old passport details as well but it has only 1 passport space and the form doesn't mention to provide additional details in part O.

Secondly, I was asked to provide the "Evidence of employment - Payslips and Tax returns". Can you please guide to upload all this info? PS: I have already provided the details (Payslips, Tax certificates, Reference letters, etc) in "Evidence of Work History Overseas". I am confuse here.


----------



## vikaschandra

Axeem said:


> Thanks Vikas for your prompt response.
> 
> Yes, I have provided old passport details as well but it has only 1 passport space and the form doesn't mention to provide additional details in part O.
> 
> Secondly, I was asked to provide the "Evidence of employment - Payslips and Tax returns". Can you please guide to upload all this info? PS: I have already provided the details (Payslips, Tax certificates, Reference letters, etc) in "Evidence of Work History Overseas". I am confuse here.


Axeem it should be question 10 to mention if you have any other passports and question 11 which mentions any expired/lost passport. 

Part O is about Deportation hope you are using the correct form 80 google it for latest version (10/15)

Have you ever worked overseas apart from your home country? If yes then you need to provide Additonal evidence to support your claim. 

Have you provided all the pay slips or only few if not try to get more pay slips which covera entire employment episode, bank statement if you have access to it. 

Has the CO specifically asked for pay slips and tax documents?


----------



## Axeem

vikaschandra said:


> Axeem it should be question 10 to mention if you have any other passports and question 11 which mentions any expired/lost passport.
> 
> Part O is about Deportation hope you are using the correct form 80 google it for latest version (10/15) I was mistaken, I mixed form 1221 with Form 80. Additional details are required in Part T.
> 
> Have you ever worked overseas apart from your home country? If yes then you need to provide Additonal evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Have you provided all the pay slips or only few if not try to get more pay slips which covera entire employment episode, bank statement if you have access to it. I am providing payslips for each quarter now including tax returns for each year. Does it need to be uploaded in "Evidence of Work Experience, Overseas?
> 
> Has the CO specifically asked for pay slips and tax documents?Yes


Please see my response in Red.

Also can you please guide where should I upload resume of my wife who is never employed? Again the resume is requested by CO. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Axeem said:


> Please see my response in Red.
> 
> Also can you please guide where should I upload resume of my wife who is never employed? Again the resume is requested by CO. Thanks


Upload the payslips and Tax Documents under " Work Experience, Overseas Evidence of Pay Slips"

For Spouse resume check under "Work Experience, Evidence of Resume"


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Allright folks yet another day, countdown begins. May it be more productive than the past few weeks.


----------



## jtsl9

HasIrf said:


> Hi Vikas/ Seniors:
> My agent is taking a week's time to lodge my PR application. When I asked about the delay and why cant it be done any earlier, he is giving me reasons and has responded that "some documents need to be procured at end stage only; as it demands by this process. So, do not exert pressure on this." I am wondering if it takes a weeks' time to fill in these details and why on earth cant it be done even before the nomination got approved? I dont want to get into this argument mode right now. So pls clarify so that I can realise the reasons he is stating.
> 
> Thank you for your response.


Hi HasIrf, 
I also submit 190 PR application through an agent and the timeline my agent gave me was 4 weeks. So it is consider fast if your agent is only taking a week to lodge your application. You must bear in mind that migration agency handles numerous application at a time so they would need time to prepare each application. 
I understand that this whole process is time sensitive so you would want it to move as promptly as possible. What you can do is just to follow up closely and if they dont come back to you within the week, just give them a call to check on it. 
I constantly check on the status of my application with agent and dont take things for granted although i have appointed an agent. 
All the best with your application and do keep us posted with the status of your application


----------



## luckyz

Please let me know if you have uploaded individual semester marks sheet to the DIBP when you submit your documents while filing visa?

I am an engineering graduate and my agent states that all semester mark sheets are mandatory to be submitted and if we dont submit, CO will surely come back asking for it.

I am submitting my consolidated mark sheet and convocation degree certificate, please let me know if submitting individual semester mark sheet is mandatory? Have you submitted?

Thanks in advance


----------



## akash2016

Any one who submit QLD VISA 190 Jan 2016 onward ?


----------



## andreyx108b

akash2016 said:


> Any one who submit QLD VISA 190 Jan 2016 onward ?


I think i saw a few.


----------



## GOR

Hi! Just wanted to share that after six weeks of waiting, we finally got contacted by the CO yesterday! Now to prepare for the submission of medicals and COC


----------



## andreyx108b

GOR said:


> Hi! Just wanted to share that after six weeks of waiting, we finally got contacted by the CO yesterday! Now to prepare for the submission of medicals and COC


Good luck.


----------



## akash2016

Its seems ICT Business analyst category on target now days.. Hope so i got grant.. i have same category.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Did anyone get grant aswell or just co contact on this nonth of june ?


----------



## andreyx108b

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Did anyone get grant aswell or just co contact on this nonth of june ?


You can check yourself...


----------



## akash2016

Yes really very nice website is myimmitracker . very quick way to understand flow of visa process.


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you Vikas!! I will plan calling him today.



vikaschandra said:


> Well agents usually have many applicants for whom they are processing visa's and usually have small team to do the filing process. Usually if all documents are readynit should not take more than a day to fill in the application and forward it to you for review before submission to avoid any mistakes incase they happen to have made one.
> 
> I would advise you to contact them and talk to them politely requesting them to expedite the process. Make sure they send you the copy of online form 1393 for your review before submitting it and making the visa payment.
> 
> Do not panic things will fall in place.


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you jtsl9!! Well, I particularity got nervous because the agent wouldn't tell me whats going on with my file. I just called him up and received this very answer: "We will update you when required actions initiated on your file.As notified in the past, it is a procedure & we cannot succumb to pressures and bypass procedures and risk. Your patience is required":blabla:

Cant keep patience under such black box situations. 



jtsl9 said:


> Hi HasIrf,
> I also submit 190 PR application through an agent and the timeline my agent gave me was 4 weeks. So it is consider fast if your agent is only taking a week to lodge your application. You must bear in mind that migration agency handles numerous application at a time so they would need time to prepare each application.
> I understand that this whole process is time sensitive so you would want it to move as promptly as possible. What you can do is just to follow up closely and if they dont come back to you within the week, just give them a call to check on it.
> I constantly check on the status of my application with agent and dont take things for granted although i have appointed an agent.
> All the best with your application and do keep us posted with the status of your application


----------



## jtsl9

HasIrf said:


> Thank you jtsl9!! Well, I particularity got nervous because the agent wouldn't tell me whats going on with my file. I just called him up and received this very answer: "We will update you when required actions initiated on your file.As notified in the past, it is a procedure & we cannot succumb to pressures and bypass procedures and risk. Your patience is required":blabla:
> 
> Cant keep patience under such black box situations.


:welcome:

Then you should have replied your agent that you will like to be well informed of your application. Each stage involved money especially when lodging the visa application so you have to make it clear to them that you just want to be informed and not pressuring them to expedite and affect your application. 

For me it has been a long process if you see my signature so now I am just taking it step by step and just nudge my agent occasionally for an update


----------



## dheeraj81

190 VISA Applicant List
-------------------------------------------------------------

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
ArunGovind - Visa Lodge (25-Feb) - Last CO contact (23-Mar)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
Dheeraj81- VISA Lodge(12 May)- No CO Contact
Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

Updated Details


----------



## HasIrf

Hi, Yeah. 
I am planning to visit him personally and understand. :fingerscrossed:



jtsl9 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Then you should have replied your agent that you will like to be well informed of your application. Each stage involved money especially when lodging the visa application so you have to make it clear to them that you just want to be informed and not pressuring them to expedite and affect your application.
> 
> For me it has been a long process if you see my signature so now I am just taking it step by step and just nudge my agent occasionally for an update


----------



## Ramana2016

190 VISA Applicant List
-------------------------------------------------------------

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
ArunGovind - Visa Lodge (25-Feb) - Last CO contact (23-Mar)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
Ramana2016 - Visa Lodge (11-May) - No CO contact
Dheeraj81- VISA Lodge(12 May)- No CO Contact
Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

Updated Details


----------



## kawal_547

Ramana2016 said:


> 190 VISA Applicant List
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> 
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> 
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> ArunGovind - Visa Lodge (25-Feb) - Last CO contact (23-Mar)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> 
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> 
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
> Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> May:
> 
> Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> Ramana2016 - Visa Lodge (11-May) - No CO contact
> Dheeraj81- VISA Lodge(12 May)- No CO Contact
> Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Updated Details


I'm not a 190 applicant as shown above in the list of Feb applicants.

I'm a 189 applicant.

Somebody has messed up this list of 190.


----------



## Riyane

190 VISA Applicant List
-------------------------------------------------------------

Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Jan:

Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Feb:

kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
ArunGovind - Visa Lodge (25-Feb) - Last CO contact (23-Mar)
Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)

-------------------------------------------------------------
Mar:

Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet

-------------------------------------------------------------
Apr:

Riyane - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

May:

Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
Ramana2016 - Visa Lodge (11-May) - No CO contact
Dheeraj81- VISA Lodge(12 May)- No CO Contact
Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact

-------------------------------------------------------------

Updated Details


----------



## GOR

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck.


Thanks andreyx108b!


----------



## ahm3i

I would like to seek you opinion/suggestion on what occupation to nominate for an assessment to ICAA given that I have 3 years work experience as an accountant but 5 years as an external auditor? Also, since Accountant is already included in the flagged occupation list, will you recommend that I nominate external auditor instead just to be safe?

Thank you very much!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

vrkravi said:


> You can mention you were preparing or upgrading your skills sets or gone thru certification programme to keep your self engaged and up to date with market.
> Financially you can say you have used your back up or emergency funds which you kept handy for these kind of situations.


But I wasn't prepairing as I was working on cash in hand basis. Its pretty confusing What do you think?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

vikaschandra said:


> Upload the payslips and Tax Documents under " Work Experience, Overseas Evidence of Pay Slips"
> 
> For Spouse resume check under "Work Experience, Evidence of Resume"


Thank you Vikas


----------



## Axeem

Hello everyone,

I have uploaded all requested documents today in my IMMI account. The letter sent by CO states that 
"You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in *writing*. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."

My understanding is that we have to upload all the documents and press the button to inform the department. Do I need to email him all the attachment that i have uploaded in my immi account ? Pls advise.

regards


----------



## kawal_547

Axeem said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have uploaded all requested documents today in my IMMI account. The letter sent by CO states that
> "You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."
> 
> My understanding is that we have to upload all the documents and press the button to inform the department. Do I need to email him all the attachment that i have uploaded in my immi account ? Pls advise.
> 
> regards


Just upload and click the IP (Information Provided) button.

That's it.

All the best.


----------



## Axeem

kawal_547 said:


> Just upload and click the IP (Information Provided) button.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you Kawal. I just click the IP button


----------



## vrkravi

Just called up to get the status but it seems every one is so busy with high volume of work, they are giving their standard reply... Asking us to wait and be patient.....

Long wait continues....


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016


----------



## andreyx108b

vrkravi said:


> Just called up to get the status but it seems every one is so busy with high volume of work, they are giving their standard reply... Asking us to wait and be patient..... Long wait continues.... Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016 1st CO contact -29/2/2016 Request completed - 3/1/2016 New passport- 10/3/2016


I think quota for sc190 has been reached... Based on delay mails applicants get.


----------



## vrkravi

But as per their website there is no quota for 190.
What i feel is most of the applications are under processing or in final stages, it is just the deciding authority or officers are either busy in some forecasting or other year end reporting as per regulatory bodies.... Just a guess


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016


----------



## Mak1986

vrkravi said:


> But as per their website there is no quota for 190.
> What i feel is most of the applications are under processing or in final stages, it is just the deciding authority or officers are either busy in some forecasting or other year end reporting as per regulatory bodies.... Just a guess
> 
> 
> Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
> 1st CO contact -29/2/2016
> Request completed - 3/1/2016
> New passport- 10/3/2016


Yes i think thats true my guess is same as yours


----------



## andreyx108b

vrkravi said:


> But as per their website there is no quota for 190. What i feel is most of the applications are under processing or in final stages, it is just the deciding authority or officers are either busy in some forecasting or other year end reporting as per regulatory bodies.... Just a guess Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016 1st CO contact -29/2/2016 Request completed - 3/1/2016 New passport- 10/3/2016


There are the migration plan and fixed number of visas issued each year, one this number has been reached a delay mails are being sent.


----------



## mystique1234

andreyx108b said:


> There are the migration plan and fixed number of visas issued each year, one this number has been reached a delay mails are being sent.


The fixed number of visas are by year or by ANZSCO ? The 190 visas available for my ANZSCO were 1000 for 2015-16 and the number filled only shows around 100 on skillselect.


----------



## sat123

I lodged visa on 28 April and waiting for CO contact. I am on 457 in Oz and my medicals were done in sept 2015 for 457 visa. I have not submitted any medicals for PR as I was not sure which all can be reused from 457. But considerIng the delays we are seeing in CO contact, I think I should go ahead and get medical done to avoid further to-fro of the document requests. Can anyone suggest which all tests should be done? And would emedical in immiaccount take my earlier hap id in consideration while generating list of tests needed. ?


----------



## niklucky02

dheeraj81 said:


> 190 VISA Applicant List
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Laxmikanth - Visa lodge (8-Sep-2015) - CO contact (20-Oct-2015)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Jan:
> 
> Raj2212 - Visa Lodge (13-Jan) - CO contact (24-Feb)
> vrkravi - Visa Lodge (22-Jan) - CO contact (29-Feb)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Feb:
> 
> kawal_547 - Visa Lodge (4-Feb) - Last CO contact (1-Apr)
> Simu1980 - Visa Lodge (9-Feb) - Last CO contact (28-Apr)
> ArunGovind - Visa Lodge (25-Feb) - Last CO contact (23-Mar)
> Dinusai - Visa Lodge (26-Feb) - No contact yet
> s.m - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (19-Mar)
> RuchiTS - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> erlisa - Visa Lodge (29-Feb) - CO Contact (21-Mar)
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Mar:
> 
> Sk804 - Visa lodge (9-mar) - CO Contact (13th April)
> manc0108 - Visa Lodge (10-Mar) - CO Contact (11-Apr)
> Nm-march - visa lodged ( 17march ) - No contact yet
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Apr:
> 
> Tinkerbell1 - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Suman.Rani - Visa Lodge (5-Apr) - No CO contact
> Nandakumar - Visa Lodged(18-Apr) - CO contact (03-Jun)
> Sathish27 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - no CO contact
> jtsl9 - Visa Lodge (19-Apr) - CO contact (30-May)
> T_mina - Visa Lodged (19-Apr) CO contact (03 June 2016)
> Axeem - Visa Lodge (20-Apr) - CO contact (31 May)
> Funnybond - Visa Lodge (24-Apr) - no CO contact
> mohnishsharma - Visa Lodge (26-Apr) - no CO contact
> Sat123 - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> reshma.r - visa lodge (28-Apr) - no CO contact
> brunomcp - Visa Lodge (30-Apr) - no CO contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> May:
> 
> Gowtham0110 - Visa Lodge (5-May) - No CO contact
> Steiger - Visa Lodge (6-May) - No CO contact
> Rajivtechno -Visa Lodge ( 10-May ) - no CO contact
> Dheeraj81- VISA Lodge(12 May)- No CO Contact
> Jack21- Visa Lodge (20 May)- No CO Contact
> mansikhanna83 - Visa Lodge (21-May) - No CO contact
> Abhishu - Visa lodge(27 May) - No CO Contact
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Updated Details


Please include me: 
Niklucky002 - Visa lodge (16 May) - No CO Contact


----------



## andreyx108b

mystique1234 said:


> The fixed number of visas are by year or by ANZSCO ? The 190 visas available for my ANZSCO were 1000 for 2015-16 and the number filled only shows around 100 on skillselect.


These are number of invites available.


----------



## sweetgn

niklucky02 said:


> Please include me:
> Niklucky002 - Visa lodge (16 May) - No CO Contact


Hi,

Please include me as well in "Waiting for Visa category"

sweetgn - Visa Lodged (6th March) - No contact yet


----------



## sweetgn

mystique1234 said:


> The fixed number of visas are by year or by ANZSCO ? The 190 visas available for my ANZSCO were 1000 for 2015-16 and the number filled only shows around 100 on skillselect.


Hi, Can you share where can we see numbers of visas on skill select as per ANZSCO.


----------



## vikaschandra

sat123 said:


> I lodged visa on 28 April and waiting for CO contact. I am on 457 in Oz and my medicals were done in sept 2015 for 457 visa. I have not submitted any medicals for PR as I was not sure which all can be reused from 457. But considerIng the delays we are seeing in CO contact, I think I should go ahead and get medical done to avoid further to-fro of the document requests. Can anyone suggest which all tests should be done? And would emedical in immiaccount take my earlier hap id in consideration while generating list of tests needed. ?


Yes previous HAP Id would be picked up. You would need to undergo 707 HIV test in addition to what you must have already done (502 - Chest Xray & 501 Medical Examination)


----------



## vikaschandra

mystique1234 said:


> The fixed number of visas are by year or by ANZSCO ? The 190 visas available for my ANZSCO were 1000 for 2015-16 and the number filled only shows around 100 on skillselect.


As far as I know the number of visas issued would be based on yearly quota and not Anzsco specific.


----------



## Rightly

Hi is it necessary to add class 10 and 12 details in form 1221? I didn't have school/college details in eoi neither in main online application cause they don't give points. Is it essential to disclose class 10 and 12 certificates in any stage? Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Rightly said:


> Hi is it necessary to add class 10 and 12 details in form 1221? I didn't have school/college details in eoi neither in main online application cause they don't give points. Is it essential to disclose class 10 and 12 certificates in any stage? Cheers


It asks for all information, not only that in EOI.


----------



## ahm3i

Do we need to have the documents certified prior to submission to ICAA? It's quite confusing what their website's saying "From 1 January 2016 Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand now accepts original colour scanned copies of your documents for an assessment." They did not actually answer the question. So colour scanned copies even without certification is enough?

Thank you!


----------



## Rightly

ahm3i said:


> Do we need to have the documents certified prior to submission to ICAA? It's quite confusing what their website's saying "From 1 January 2016 Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand now accepts original colour scanned copies of your documents for an assessment." They did not actually answer the question. So colour scanned copies even without certification is enough?
> 
> Thank you!


No need. Color copies are fine.


----------



## Rightly

andreyx108b said:


> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is it necessary to add class 10 and 12 details in form 1221? I didn't have school/college details in eoi neither in main online application cause they don't give points. Is it essential to disclose class 10 and 12 certificates in any stage? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It asks for all information, not only that in EOI.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your answer but not clear enough. I already applied without secondary and higher secondary school details recently because there is no points. Is it a problem? Where should it be added?


----------



## Mkanth

Hi Friends,

My brother would like to apply for PR. The points as follows: Age 30, English 0, degree 15 = 45 pts
He would like to apply for state sponsor (=5 pts). Total will be 50 pts.

Do you think my sponsorship (as I am already a PR) would give him another 10 pts to make him eligible for PR application ? Please suggest any other visa (PR) based on his points breakdown (..may be 489 visa etc?) Thanks in advance. Kanth.


----------



## andreyx108b

Rightly said:


> Thanks for your answer but not clear enough. I already applied without secondary and higher secondary school details recently because there is no points. Is it a problem? Where should it be added?


 I have only listed school details in 80/1221 ...  si shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Mkanth said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My brother would like to apply for PR. The points as follows: Age 30, English 0, degree 15 = 45 pts
> He would like to apply for state sponsor (=5 pts). Total will be 50 pts.
> 
> Do you think my sponsorship (as I am already a PR) would give him another 10 pts to make him eligible for PR application ? Please suggest any other visa (PR) based on his points breakdown (..may be 489 visa etc?) Thanks in advance. Kanth.


He needs Atleast 50 points on his own even to be considered for regional sponsorship


----------



## SOURABH.C

Rightly said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is it necessary to add class 10 and 12 details in form 1221? I didn't have school/college details in eoi neither in main online application cause they don't give points. Is it essential to disclose class 10 and 12 certificates in any stage? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It asks for all information, not only that in EOI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your answer but not clear enough. I already applied without secondary and higher secondary school details recently because there is no points. Is it a problem? Where should it be added?
Click to expand...

No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications


----------



## andreyx108b

SOURABH.C said:


> No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications


Form 1221, Form 80.


----------



## Rightly

SOURABH.C said:


> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is it necessary to add class 10 and 12 details in form 1221? I didn't have school/college details in eoi neither in main online application cause they don't give points. Is it essential to disclose class 10 and 12 certificates in any stage? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It asks for all information, not only that in EOI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your answer but not clear enough. I already applied without secondary and higher secondary school details recently because there is no points. Is it a problem? Where should it be added?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications
Click to expand...

thanks a lot Sourabh.  1 more question- I also did a cert 4 for job purpose in oz which didn't give me any points. So I didn't put it in my application...now thinking about it...should I inform immi office or it's not necessary since it didn't give me any points?


----------



## ahm3i

Rightly said:


> No need. Color copies are fine.


Thank you. Also, if I would have my skills assessed by an assessing authority, should I choose my current job or the job I have longer work experience?

Thank you!


----------



## Rightly

Edit


----------



## Rightly

ahm3i said:


> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need. Color copies are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Also, if I would have my skills assessed by an assessing authority, should I choose my current job or the job I have longer work experience?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Jobs that are relevant to your nominated occupation


----------



## ahm3i

Rightly said:


> Jobs that are relevant to your nominated occupation


I think both are relevant. I was an auditor for 5 years and accountant for 3 years. If I choose to nominate auditor then what I can indicate in my EOI is only auditor, right? So will it be safe to have assessment made for both occupation?

Thank you very much!


----------



## SOURABH.C

andreyx108b said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1221, Form 80.
Click to expand...

I haven't filled school details in form 80 and 1221 and they haven't put any objection


----------



## SOURABH.C

andreyx108b said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1221, Form 80.
Click to expand...

They have clearly mentioned to provide post secondary qualification in form 80 and tertiary qualification for form 1221..so school education not reqd


----------



## SOURABH.C

Rightly said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is it necessary to add class 10 and 12 details in form 1221? I didn't have school/college details in eoi neither in main online application cause they don't give points. Is it essential to disclose class 10 and 12 certificates in any stage? Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> It asks for all information, not only that in EOI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your answer but not clear enough. I already applied without secondary and higher secondary school details recently because there is no points. Is it a problem? Where should it be added?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks a lot Sourabh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more question- I also did a cert 4 for job purpose in oz which didn't give me any points. So I didn't put it in my application...now thinking about it...should I inform immi office or it's not necessary since it didn't give me any points?
Click to expand...

It will be fine i guess..


----------



## Rightly

ahm3i said:


> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs that are relevant to your nominated occupation
> 
> 
> 
> I think both are relevant. I was an auditor for 5 years and accountant for 3 years. If I choose to nominate auditor then what I can indicate in my EOI is only auditor, right? So will it be safe to have assessment made for both occupation?
> 
> Thank you very much!
Click to expand...


You can get assessments for both separately. But you need to nominate 1 occupation for PR.


----------



## Rightly

SOURABH.C said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1221, Form 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have clearly mentioned to provide post secondary qualification in form 80 and tertiary qualification for form 1221..so school education not reqd
Click to expand...


Thanks very much. Did you put school/ college details in EOI ?


----------



## SOURABH.C

Rightly said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to fill school details anywhere..they only ask for post secondary qualifications
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1221, Form 80.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have clearly mentioned to provide post secondary qualification in form 80 and tertiary qualification for form 1221..so school education not reqd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. Did you put school/ college details in EOI ?
Click to expand...

I haven't used it in EOI and during visa lodgement as well..not required


----------



## imran23

andreyx108b said:


> I think quota for sc190 has been reached... Based on delay mails applicants get.


Hi , one of my friend got an email regarding delay in finalising his application, he is with his family(3 applicants). is there any difference in quota for family and any single applicant ? or everyone is receiving delay emails?


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Hi , one of my friend got an email regarding delay in finalising his application, he is with his family(3 applicants). is there any difference in quota for family and any single applicant ? or everyone is receiving delay emails?


There is no difference these days most of the applicants are receiving delay emails.


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> imran23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi , one of my friend got an email regarding delay in finalising his application, he is with his family(3 applicants). is there any difference in quota for family and any single applicant ? or everyone is receiving delay emails?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no difference these days most of the applicants are receiving delay emails.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I have applies my visa in first week of april and co contacted on 15 th May for documents and I have uploaded them on same day ,any idea like they will grant me in June or they willsend me the same delay email ?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hey guys a very quick question as I am in the last stage of uploading docs 
Before coming to OZ I worked from 2007 to 2011 overseas and I have put this in form 80. However, I not claiming points on it. Should I upload documents relevant to this experience such as an experience cert?

BTW, I am onshore and my case officer requested form 80.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## imran23

imran23 said:


> Thanks mate, I have applied my visa in first week of April and CO contacted on 15th May for additional documents and I have provided them on the same day ,any idea like they will finalize my application in June or will send me the same delay email ?



Any Idea ?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

imran23 said:


> Any Idea ?


Nope. My Co contacted on 24th May. I haven't uploaded all docs yet. Who is your CO?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Hey guys a very quick question as I am in the last stage of uploading docs
> Before coming to OZ I worked from 2007 to 2011 overseas and I have put this in form 80. However, I not claiming points on it. Should I upload documents relevant to this experience such as an experience cert?
> 
> BTW, I am onshore and my case officer requested form 80.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


No harm in uploading those documents as no points are claimed it would not undergo verification rather will serve as additional supporting document


----------



## imran23

Can you please reply me?


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Thanks mate, I have applies my visa in first week of april and co contacted on 15 th May for documents and I have uploaded them on same day ,any idea like they will grant me in June or they willsend me the same delay email ?


Imran You must have noticed that there are no grants issued for 190 applicants since quite some time which would mean the delay email is in effect for all the applicants. 
Most probably the grants will start to flow from 1st July 2016


----------



## imran23

imran23 said:


> Can you please reply me?


?????


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> ?????


Whats the question Imran???


----------



## Ansu

We had EOI submitted last December u see 190 subclass . Hanging on with 80 points still no invite


----------



## Rightly

What are the best ways to write / describe unemployment period in form 80? cheers


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

vikaschandra said:


> Imran You must have noticed that there are no grants issued for 190 applicants since quite some time which would mean the delay email is in effect for all the applicants.
> Most probably the grants will start to flow from 1st July 2016


Whats your timeline? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Rightly said:


> What are the best ways to write / describe unemployment period in form 80? cheers


You can write about your small activities such a job hunt, you alloted some time for yourself to explore the city etc

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C

I just wrote unemployed and mentioned previous funds as the source of expenditure


----------



## rususilvia

Hi. I have a small question : i am preparing all my documents for the Visa. My question is: do i have to go with all my translated documents- that were made by a accredited translator - to a notary? 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

vikaschandra said:


> There is no difference these days most of the applicants are receiving delay emails.


Vikas, technically if the visas are to be delayed till july, why arent they sending emails to everyone , why are mails being sent to some applicants?


----------



## vikaschandra

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Whats your timeline?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I am out of the league my friend granted early this year. sticking around to help others with their queries


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Vikas, technically if the visas are to be delayed till july, why arent they sending emails to everyone , why are mails being sent to some applicants?


Tinkerbell I do not have answer for this question but as you can see that no 190 Visas are being granted assuming the delay is in place.


----------



## sweetgn

Hi All,

Any idea how long does it take after employment verification for DIBP to grant visa?


----------



## Axeem

Hi guys,

It is okay to drop an email to CO office informing them that I have uploaded all the requested information because in the letter they have mentioned that "You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below"? Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## AA007

Axeem said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It is okay to drop an email to CO office informing them that I have uploaded all the requested information because in the letter they have mentioned that "You should provide your response in writing. Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below"? Please guide.
> 
> Thanks


No harm in this, I did the same.


----------



## AA007

vikaschandra said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikas, technically if the visas are to be delayed till july, why arent they sending emails to everyone , why are mails being sent to some applicants?
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkerbell I do not have answer for this question but as you can see that no 190 Visas are being granted assuming the delay is in place.
Click to expand...

I called DIBP today and asked this question regarding delay emails , the guy asked me to repeat my query. He told me that it is not generic and depends on case to case. His answer was not satisfactory for me and I assume that he was not too sure about such emails. 
I can say to keep patience and keep praying for quick grants.


----------



## ansoedwards

Hi - unfortunately there is no timeline, one is not guaranteed of an invitation after submitting an EOI. By increasing your points you can increase your chances of being invited - like scoring higher on English.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Due to end of financial yeat things get slower. Its not like quota system . 
They invite people to whom they can grant visa. 
Thst does not make sense to invite 4000 applicant's in a year and wait ladt 500 due to visa quota ? That sounds like bull ****.if anyone got email that must be applicable to his/her case only and if it applicable to all then they must update to website or individual emails.


----------



## ansoedwards

Hi - how does one know that an employment verification was done? Do they inform you?


----------



## Axeem

ansoedwards said:


> Hi - how does one know that an employment verification was done? Do they inform you?


I checked with my seniors as well. No verification done yet.


----------



## ansoedwards

Thanks for the response. On a different topic, perhaps you want to keep an eye on this website www.myimmitracker.com. There is some good data and estimates on there.


----------



## ginugeorge

Ansu said:


> We had EOI submitted last December u see 190 subclass . Hanging on with 80 points still no invite



You mean to say you are having 80 points in claim for the sc190. I believe it is 75 in sc189 then. Which ANSZCO code you are in?


----------



## imran23

do you think they are sending these emails to all applicants ? when have you lodged the visa?


----------



## imran23

AA007 said:


> I called DIBP today and asked this question regarding delay emails , the guy asked me to repeat my query. He told me that it is not generic and depends on case to case. His answer was not satisfactory for me and I assume that he was not too sure about such emails.
> I can say to keep patience and keep praying for quick grants.



what have u applied for you Visa?
and when did you get the delayy email?


----------



## AA007

imran23 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called DIBP today and asked this question regarding delay emails , the guy asked me to repeat my query. He told me that it is not generic and depends on case to case. His answer was not satisfactory for me and I assume that he was not too sure about such emails.
> I can say to keep patience and keep praying for quick grants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what have u applied for you Visa?
> and when did you get the delayy email?
Click to expand...

I didn't receive such email, just called to have update on my application and asked this qs.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Hi guys, new in this thread. Lodged my 190 visa application onshore on 11th May 2016 under ANZSCO 221111 Accountant (General). No CO contact yet. But unfortunately I have to go overseas soon for couple of weeks. I have my Temporary Graduate Visa till Feb' 2018. In this scenario, should I contact immigration and inform them regarding my travelling overseas? How can I contact them-email or phone? Is it true that the processing of my application will be postponed when I stay overseas? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Rightly

SOURABH.C said:


> I just wrote unemployed and mentioned previous funds as the source of expenditure


Thanks a lot...also, should you write convocation date or actual degree complete date for degree qualification? Does it matter much?

thanks buddy


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

imran23 said:


> what have u applied for you Visa?
> and when did you get the delayy email?


Can anyone share delay email ?


----------



## Ansu

ginugeorge said:


> Ansu said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had EOI submitted last December u see 190 subclass . Hanging on with 80 points still no invite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to say you are having 80 points in claim for the sc190. I believe it is 75 in sc189 then. Which ANSZCO code you are in?
Click to expand...

Hi Jinu 
Our code is 225212 been waiting since last December


----------



## vikaschandra

ExpatinStraya said:


> Hi guys, new in this thread. Lodged my 190 visa application onshore on 11th May 2016 under ANZSCO 221111 Accountant (General). No CO contact yet. But unfortunately I have to go overseas soon for couple of weeks. I have my Temporary Graduate Visa till Feb' 2018. In this scenario, should I contact immigration and inform them regarding my travelling overseas? How can I contact them-email or phone? Is it true that the processing of my application will be postponed when I stay overseas? Please suggest. Thanks.


Do not worry about CO contact even if the status remains as Application Received the processing at the backend might be happening

If you are traveling for 14 days or more update DIBP about change in address. Use the update is link on the immi account or use the Form 929 (fill and upload on immi account)
No you being overseas would not slow down the visa processing it will continue in it's own pace


----------



## vikaschandra

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Due to end of financial yeat things get slower. Its not like quota system .
> They invite people to whom they can grant visa.
> Thst does not make sense to invite 4000 applicant's in a year and wait ladt 500 due to visa quota ? That sounds like bull ****.if anyone got email that must be applicable to his/her case only and if it applicable to all then they must update to website or individual emails.


It is not about not issuing Visa they will issue the visa for sure if all the documents and claims are genuine and fulfills/Satisfies the visa processing officer. 

Please go through the migration programme planning and it will explain the reason of delay as there is quota. Even last year during this time DIBP capped and queued the applications which were finalized after new programme year was announced. 

Well have you seen a 190 applicant getting grant lately?? Check the timelines some pages back and you would be able to see that right after the delay email was received by few applicants that grants for 190 dried up. 

Further nothing can be confirmed as it is very uncertain if DIBP will be issuing grants or not in June maybe they would probably they wouldn't )) ((


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

vikaschandra said:


> It is not about not issuing Visa they will issue the visa for sure if all the documents and claims are genuine and fulfills/Satisfies the visa processing officer.
> 
> Please go through the migration programme planning and it will explain the reason of delay as there is quota. Even last year during this time DIBP capped and queued the applications which were finalized after new programme year was announced.
> 
> Well have you seen a 190 applicant getting grant lately?? Check the timelines some pages back and you would be able to see that right after the delay email was received by few applicants that grants for 190 dried up.
> 
> Further nothing can be confirmed as it is very uncertain if DIBP will be issuing grants or not in June maybe they would probably they wouldn't )) ((


This planning is about issuing eoi not visa.i am here and i know in this month of june everything in Australia get slow. Even 189 grants are lesser than last month.
But my concern is they cannot hold your visa while processing is done. What im saying is their processing get slower in this month.


----------



## vikaschandra

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> This planning is about issuing eoi not visa.i am here and i know in this month of june everything in Australia get slow. Even 189 grants are lesser than last month.
> But my concern is they cannot hold your visa while processing is done. What im saying is their processing get slower in this month.


Well being in AU would not mean you know everything my friend. Please check this excerpt from DIBP website

Caps
A number of visa classes can be capped. This means when the number of visas set by the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection within a class has been reached for that programme year, no further visas can be granted.

Alternatively you can google Programme Planning Level Australia and it shall guide you to the relevant link. 

Cap and queue
Under section 85 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act), the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass. Capping ensures the planning levels for various migration categories, decided by the government for each Migration Programme year, are not exceeded.
This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Programme year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the programme year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new programme year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available.

Further it is ones decision on what he/she wants to agree with. No point arguing or trying to prove each other right or wrong. 

If you are not able to find the link let me know and shall share it


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

*additional requirement?*

Hi guys

I have co contacted on 11th of April and was asked for oversea pcc and military certificate. I have uploaded all last month.27th of May and now my status is Assessment in progress 

Does it mean that my other documents are ok? or will they ask for another documents?

I am worried that they ask for another documents again and another delay is made and finally 190 class is capped and my dream would be gone forever


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

thank you for your explanation

I didn't know this. This could destroy our hope. Once 190 is capped and money is refunded, ...that will be fraustrating. Let's pray that is not happenning


----------



## sat123

GoodbyeKorea said:


> thank you for your explanation
> 
> I didn't know this. This could destroy our hope. Once 190 is capped and money is refunded, ...that will be fraustrating. Let's pray that is not happenning



I am not quite following why the money would be refunded. If its capped for current year and job coded is not removed from next year's list then visa would be processed from 2017 quota after 1st July. Is your job code not in next years csol list?


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

yes, My job will be in CSOL list. Maybe I misunderstood

. I thought that Once the cap is made for this year, rest of applications are stopped and refunded as if we did not submit the application. Am I wrong?

Hope I am wrong


----------



## sat123

GoodbyeKorea said:


> yes, My job will be in CSOL list. Maybe I misunderstood
> 
> . I thought that Once the cap is made for this year, rest of applications are stopped and refunded as if we did not submit the application. Am I wrong?
> 
> Hope I am wrong


Thankfully you are wrong. Else people would have stopped submitting applications.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Rightly said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wrote unemployed and mentioned previous funds as the source of expenditure
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot...also, should you write convocation date or actual degree complete date for degree qualification? Does it matter much?
> 
> thanks buddy
Click to expand...

I wrote the date mentioned in my final mark sheet .. It's not a big issue


----------



## vikaschandra

GoodbyeKorea said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have co contacted on 11th of April and was asked for oversea pcc and military certificate. I have uploaded all last month.27th of May and now my status is Assessment in progress
> 
> Does it mean that my other documents are ok? or will they ask for another documents?
> 
> I am worried that they ask for another documents again and another delay is made and finally 190 class is capped and my dream would be gone forever


Yes hopefully all other documents are ok except the verification part which is subjective to CO's decision but since the 190 grant is on hold they can complete everything bu July 1st and give your grant soon as the new programme year starts. 

Keep the hopes high


----------



## sat123

vikaschandra said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged visa on 28 April and waiting for CO contact. I am on 457 in Oz and my medicals were done in sept 2015 for 457 visa. I have not submitted any medicals for PR as I was not sure which all can be reused from 457. But considerIng the delays we are seeing in CO contact, I think I should go ahead and get medical done to avoid further to-fro of the document requests. Can anyone suggest which all tests should be done? And would emedical in immiaccount take my earlier hap id in consideration while generating list of tests needed. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes previous HAP Id would be picked up. You would need to undergo 707 HIV test in addition to what you must have already done (502 - Chest Xray & 501 Medical Examination)
Click to expand...


Thanks. I generated hap id for 190 visa and it automatically reused my previous x-ray test. However, it needed new medical exam. So I have to undergo medical(501) and hiv test (707).


----------



## bhavesh_gala

*190 visa documentation*

Hi Guys,

This blog has been a huge help me in lodging my 190 visa.

I have paid the visa fee and now have the following questions with respect to documentation:

I have included my wife and children as non-immigrating:

1. Do my children need PCC, I understand that from the past forums that children DO NOT need PCC, however, I am confused as the application has a link to upload character documents for children.

2. Do I need to upload functional English test document for wife, if she is non-immigrating?

thanks so much,
Bhavesh


----------



## vikaschandra

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This blog has been a huge help me in lodging my 190 visa.
> 
> I have paid the visa fee and now have the following questions with respect to documentation:
> 
> I have included my wife and children as non-immigrating:
> 
> 1. Do my children need PCC, I understand that from the past forums that children DO NOT need PCC, however, I am confused as the application has a link to upload character documents for children.
> 
> 2. Do I need to upload functional English test document for wife, if she is non-immigrating?
> 
> thanks so much,
> Bhavesh


1. No PCC would not be required for children below 18
2. No it would not be required as she is no migrating with you.

Am not supposed to be getting into your personal decision but Any specific reasons why you are not applying for your wife and kids visa along with yours. Cause later if you have to apply for their PR is is going to be one hell of a process


----------



## vim91

Hello friends...

I have two years of experience as a DBA(Database Administrator- 262111), so i would not get any points for work experience. Only points i m with are: Age-30, Language-10 (L:7.5, R W S:7), Qualification-15 (Masters in computer applications) that is total 55, if i have calculated them right.

Please tell me, what are the possible options for me ???

Looking forward to some help !! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ansoedwards

Happy about the initial confusion and your response, as this lead to some great info becoming available for all of us desperately waiting for visa grants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## auseager

Hi Guys,

I've seen some posts that DIBP is returning the VISA fee for 190 applicants if the skill is not listed in CSOL of 2017. Is this true?
if it is true is that applicable for 261312 code or not?

__________________
Auseager
261312
PTE -65 : 9-12-2015
ACS +ve : 14-12-2015
EOI-65-- 190 VIC:18-12-2015
Victoria SS:29-01-2016
Visa Lodge:13-02-2016


----------



## ansoedwards

Hi, while I am not a migration agent, I don't think you are affected. Your skill 261312 is on Schedule 1 of the CSOL for 2016/2017.


----------



## ansoedwards

Hang in a few more months to get the 3 years' required work experience. I doubt that they will give a positive assessment for only a qualification, but best to check with your assessment authority for your skill. If you can manage with only the masters, then try scoring max for English (20pts) Good luck!


----------



## vrkravi

i was just browsing thru and got this important info for 2016-17..
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## sat123

ansoedwards said:


> Hang in a few more months to get the 3 years' required work experience. I doubt that they will give a positive assessment for only a qualification, but best to check with your assessment authority for your skill. If you can manage with only the masters, then try scoring max for English (20pts) Good luck!


Waiting for few months is not going to help. Your 2 years would be used up in educational qualification assessment . And then the experience counter would start


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> Well being in AU would not mean you know everything my friend. Please check this excerpt from DIBP website
> 
> Caps
> A number of visa classes can be capped. This means when the number of visas set by the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection within a class has been reached for that programme year, no further visas can be granted.
> 
> Alternatively you can google Programme Planning Level Australia and it shall guide you to the relevant link.
> 
> Cap and queue
> Under section 85 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act), the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass. Capping ensures the planning levels for various migration categories, decided by the government for each Migration Programme year, are not exceeded.
> This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Programme year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the programme year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new programme year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available.
> 
> Further it is ones decision on what he/she wants to agree with. No point arguing or trying to prove each other right or wrong.
> 
> If you are not able to find the link let me know and shall share it


Hi ,I would like to know that DIBP will start the visa grant process from exactly 1st of July or they can start any time in July ? because the new elections are coming, Do yiou think they will continue their work without any disruption?


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Hi ,I would like to know that DIBP will start the visa grant process from exactly 1st of July or they can start any time in July ? because the new elections are coming, Do yiou think they will continue their work without any disruption?


I do not think elections would impact the visa processing. Hopefully the grants should start coming from 1st July onwards


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> I do not think elections would impact the visa processing. Hopefully the grants should start coming from 1st July onwards


Thanks for your reply , So do you mean from first week of July they would start the visa grant?. One another thing, It is going to be 28 days for documents submission after CO contacted and requested me for additional documents. My question is that now they would contact me any time and send me the delay email? or they will contact me in July?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

The address on my ITRs is address of DAD's business....not home address...as our CA make ITRs for whole family..So he has mentioned DAD's business address under my name and my wife's name also. Will it be problem???

Though he said he can change in latest FY15-16 ITRs but not in old one's.

Plz reply


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Thanks for your reply , So do you mean from first week of July they would start the visa grant?. One another thing, It is going to be 28 days for documents submission after CO contacted and requested me for additional documents. My question is that now they would contact me any time and send me the delay email? or they will contact me in July?


Co contact can happen way before next programme year. Yes you will have to respond to the CO with requested docs within stipulated time. 

There can be exceptions though provided you submit the evidence about trying to acquire the relative evidences


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> Co contact can happen way before next programme year. Yes you will have to respond to the CO with requested docs within stipulated time.
> 
> There can be exceptions though provided you submit the evidence about trying to acquire the relative evidences


Thanks,I have submitted the documents the same day on 16th May when requested and on 13th June It is going to be 28 days, but till today no reply from CO. My friend was contacted by CO on exactly 28th day from date of document requested , so should I assume that they will contact me soon ?


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Thanks,I have submitted the documents the same day on 16th May when requested and on 13th June It is going to be 28 days, but till today no reply from CO. My friend was contacted by CO on exactly 28th day from date of document requested , so should I assume that they will contact me soon ?


If you have fulfilled the request and CO feels satisfied with the documents submitted he/she may not contact you further (provided no more additional evidences are required) 
You may directly see the grant come from the CO


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> If you have fulfilled the request and CO feels satisfied with the documents submitted he/she may not contact you further (provided no more additional evidences are required)
> You may directly see the grant come from the CO


Cool, And what about the delay email? If they will asses my application with in the month of June , Will they send me an delay email?What do you think?


----------



## ginugeorge

Ansu said:


> Hi Jinu
> Our code is 225212 been waiting since last December



Have u already completed the ACS for Business Development Manager? Which state you have opted for the nomination?


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Cool, And what about the delay email? If they will asses my application with in the month of June , Will they send me an delay email?What do you think?


Not all the applicants are receiving the delay email. I cannot confirm if Delay emails will be sent out to each applicant. Delay email is for Visa Grant. Processing/Assessement of the application would continue at the backend


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> Not all the applicants are receiving the delay email. I cannot confirm if Delay emails will be sent out to each applicant. Delay email is for Visa Grant. Processing/Assessement of the application would continue at the backend


Thanks , Hope so , If they will assess my application they would contact me for further details. like they will ask me for further documents or notify me for visa grant.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

vikaschandra said:


> 1. No PCC would not be required for children below 18
> 2. No it would not be required as she is no migrating with you.
> 
> Am not supposed to be getting into your personal decision but Any specific reasons why you are not applying for your wife and kids visa along with yours. Cause later if you have to apply for their PR is is going to be one hell of a process


thanks so much for the answers Vikas

Well, at this point in time, I am very confused if I should migrate or not, there are many variables.........leaving a stable job, family issues, the question if we will be able to adjust in a foreign land, the prospects of getting a suitable job, etc etc. 

At the same time I do not want to lose the opportunity of applying for visa. You never know 'accountants' may not be in sol later. So atleast I will get a PR that will be valid for 5 years, and if I later get settled here, I can always apply for a partner / dependent visa and invite my wife / children. I understand the fees will be higher and waiting period is long, however I really cannot see any other way out. At this point, I dont want to spend too much money on a decision that I am so uncertain about!

I hope I dont face any issues later while applying for spouse / children

thanks
Bhavesh


----------



## bhavesh_gala

vikaschandra said:


> 1. No PCC would not be required for children below 18
> 2. No it would not be required as she is no migrating with you.
> 
> Am not supposed to be getting into your personal decision but Any specific reasons why you are not applying for your wife and kids visa along with yours. Cause later if you have to apply for their PR is is going to be one hell of a process


Just one more question, do non-immigrating members need Medicals?
Is there any clarity on this?


----------



## viv101

Dear Vikas and Other forum members.

while applying for 190 visa, should i enclose Form 16 from my company or the Income tax return?
how many years of any of the above should suffice?


----------



## funnybond4u

viv101 said:


> Dear Vikas and Other forum members.
> 
> while applying for 190 visa, should i enclose Form 16 from my company or the Income tax return?
> how many years of any of the above should suffice?


The more documents you supply the better. It's recommended to provide all documents related to your work employment including form 16 and ITR, to make your case stronger.


----------



## Ansu

ginugeorge said:


> Ansu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jinu
> Our code is 225212 been waiting since last December
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have u already completed the ACS for Business Development Manager? Which state you have opted for the nomination?
Click to expand...

Yes ACS has been completed. We have applied for SA and NSW


----------



## DesertDrifter

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've seen some posts that DIBP is returning the VISA fee for 190 applicants if the skill is not listed in CSOL of 2017. Is this true?
> if it is true is that applicable for 261312 code or not?
> 
> __________________
> Auseager
> 261312
> PTE -65 : 9-12-2015
> ACS +ve : 14-12-2015
> EOI-65-- 190 VIC:18-12-2015
> Victoria SS:29-01-2016
> Visa Lodge:13-02-2016


They have clearly stated on the website that changes in SOL & CSOL will take effect from 1st Jul onwards and there will be no effect on cases lodged before 1st july.


----------



## niklucky02

Hi guys,
Anyone know how DIBP does employment verification?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Guys. A quick query.

I completed Professional year course on July 2015 but I couldn't pay the fee on time and I decided to pay the rest in October. My institution gave me a certificate which has a graduation date of October 2015

I have mentioned the competition date of P.Y in July in all forms requested by CO. 

Is anyone of you seeing a conflict here? Whats the remedy. Please reply

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

niklucky02 said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone know how DIBP does employment verification?


Not all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified. 

Employment verification can be done in several ways

1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about you. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that you have provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
3. DIBP might visit your office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning. 
4. DIBP may also call you after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to your job. 

These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials


----------



## Beta2012

dear all I need your help
I applied my visa on 20th january 2016
I work as a pharmacist
On 12th of May pharmacy manager received a verification call from embassy employee and he assured him that my experience certificate is genuine. During this period I was on vacation due to my mother's illness, so he when he asked about me i was not in the pharmacy. on the same day he called me and verified data which he received from my manager. also he called the pharmacist in the other shift to make sure that I work there. 
On 15th of May he called the pharmacy again and wanted to talk to me, and my manager replied that he has already told him that I am on vacation. after that he called me again and asked why i am not in the pharmacy and asked about the nature of my mother's illness. and he told me that he was going to send the report that day.
on 1st of june I sent the case officer update that i left the pharmacy and I am currently unemployed
from that day till now, I have not received any response.
could you please tell me whether not finding me in the workplace is a problem, even though he verified data from my manager ??


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> Not all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified.
> 
> Employment verification can be done in several ways
> 
> 1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about you. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that you have provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
> 2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
> 3. DIBP might visit your office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning.
> 4. DIBP may also call you after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to your job.
> 
> These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials


Hi Vikas, I would like to know that I have uploaded the requested documents on my immi account and it is going to be 28 days. any idea that when DIBP will assess my application ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Beta2012 said:


> dear all I need your help
> I applied my visa on 20th january 2016
> I work as a pharmacist
> On 12th of May pharmacy manager received a verification call from embassy employee and he assured him that my experience certificate is genuine. During this period I was on vacation due to my mother's illness, so he when he asked about me i was not in the pharmacy. on the same day he called me and verified data which he received from my manager. also he called the pharmacist in the other shift to make sure that I work there.
> On 15th of May he called the pharmacy again and wanted to talk to me, and my manager replied that he has already told him that I am on vacation. after that he called me again and asked why i am not in the pharmacy and asked about the nature of my mother's illness. and he told me that he was going to send the report that day.
> on 1st of june I sent the case officer update that i left the pharmacy and I am currently unemployed
> from that day till now, I have not received any response.
> could you please tell me whether not finding me in the workplace is a problem, even though he verified data from my manager ??


Your manager did mention that you are on vacation and it is normal for an individual to take leaves this definitely should not have adverse effect. 

You have not heard anything from the CO because 190 applications are in hold for visa issuance you will hear from them by July


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Hi Vikas, I would like to know that I have uploaded the requested documents on my immi account and it is going to be 28 days. any idea that when DIBP will assess my application ?


Imran it is not the case that the CO will check the file only after 28 days timeframe maybe they are already assessing your case. You will hear from them soon


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> Imran it is not the case that the CO will check the file only after 28 days timeframe maybe they are already assessing your case. You will hear from them soon


Hi Vikas , How we may know that CO has already assess my application or may be going to assess very soon , I already mentioned that tomorrow it is going to be 28 days.but they haven't contacted me eventhough no delay email as well ..


----------



## funnybond4u

imran23 said:


> Hi Vikas , How we may know that CO has already assess my application or may be going to assess very soon , I already mentioned that tomorrow it is going to be 28 days.but they haven't contacted me eventhough no delay email as well ..


It depends from case to case. There is no way to find what CO is doing with your case. Some people get grant the next day after they upload the requested docs while others wait for months without any update from CO.


----------



## aimaustralia

I am a new member of this forum. Although I am applying for 489 but as the documentation is same and moreover there are more people using this thread I am posting my questions here.
I paid my visa fee on 1 June and now in process of uploading documents
1 should I upload colour scans of the original documents or notarized copies of the documents
2 I may get my pcc in third week of the June, can I upload rest of the documents before getting pcc.
3 Is form 80 to be filled by me and form 1221 by my spouse.


----------



## niklucky02

vikaschandra said:


> Not all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified.
> 
> Employment verification can be done in several ways
> 
> 1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about you. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that you have provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
> 2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
> 3. DIBP might visit your office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning.
> 4. DIBP may also call you after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to your job.
> 
> These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials


Thanks VikasChandra for detailed information! I haven't told my current organization anything related to immigration and my colleague has provided my reference.


----------



## vikaschandra

aimaustralia said:


> I am a new member of this forum. Although I am applying for 489 but as the documentation is same and moreover there are more people using this thread I am posting my questions here.
> I paid my visa fee on 1 June and now in process of uploading documents
> 1 should I upload colour scans of the original documents or notarized copies of the documents
> 2 I may get my pcc in third week of the June, can I upload rest of the documents before getting pcc.
> 3 Is form 80 to be filled by me and form 1221 by my spouse.


Color copies would work just fine
Yes you can start uploading the documents. It can be uploded as and when available
Form 80 and form 1221 by both primary applicant and secondary applicant.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Guys. A quick query.
> 
> I completed Professional year course on July 2015 but I couldn't pay the fee on time and I decided to pay the rest in October. My institution gave me a certificate which has a graduation date of October 2015
> 
> I have mentioned the competition date of P.Y in July in all forms requested by CO.
> 
> Is anyone of you seeing a conflict here? Whats the remedy. Please reply
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Actually is an important question, Vikas, keeDa, Andrey would you guys throw some light on it. Many people face this degree date dilemma


----------



## aimaustralia

vikaschandra said:


> Color copies would work just fine
> Yes you can start uploading the documents. It can be uploded as and when available
> Form 80 and form 1221 by both primary applicant and secondary applicant.


Thanks Vikas Chandra for reply.


----------



## vikaschandra

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Guys. A quick query.
> 
> I completed Professional year course on July 2015 but I couldn't pay the fee on time and I decided to pay the rest in October. My institution gave me a certificate which has a graduation date of October 2015
> 
> I have mentioned the competition date of P.Y in July in all forms requested by CO.
> 
> Is anyone of you seeing a conflict here? Whats the remedy. Please reply
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I personally do not see that as problematic since officially the Professional Year was indeed completed in July only the issuance of certificate was delayed to be given in October which would not mean it was completed in Oct. issuance of certificate could be delayed by any unforeseen circumstance which should not mean it was completed at that time


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

vikaschandra said:


> I personally do not see that as problematic since officially the Professional Year was indeed completed in July only the issuance of certificate was delayed to be given in October which would not mean it was completed in Oct. issuance of certificate could be delayed by any unforeseen circumstance which should not mean it was completed at that time


Thanks vikas. Appreciate it

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## markand911

I lodged visa on 16th Apr
CO contact 18th May.
Asked for my child's Birth Certificate.
Mailed on the same day.
But still no Employment verification contact.
How they will contact my employer?
I mean i have not given any contact details.
Will they find it from the employment letters which I submitted?
Will they contact me or directly my employer?


----------



## Rightly

I had many retail jobs while studying in oz which are not giving me any points. Do I need to list them / disclose all in EOI and main application and in form 80?


----------



## vikaschandra

markand911 said:


> I lodged visa on 16th Apr
> CO contact 18th May.
> Asked for my child's Birth Certificate.
> Mailed on the same day.
> But still no Employment verification contact.
> How they will contact my employer?
> I mean i have not given any contact details.
> Will they find it from the employment letters which I submitted?
> Will they contact me or directly my employer?


They will find out the contact details from the letter heads provided by you and the details of employment provided on form 80. alternatively they have other sources to get the contact details 

They can contact you as well as the employer or maybe only the employer or only you anything is possible.


----------



## vikaschandra

Rightly said:


> I had many retail jobs while studying in oz which are not giving me any points. Do I need to list them / disclose all in EOI and main application and in form 80?


mention those only on form 80


----------



## Rightly

vikaschandra said:


> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had many retail jobs while studying in oz which are not giving me any points. Do I need to list them / disclose all in EOI and main application and in form 80?
> 
> 
> 
> mention those only on form 80
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot. But I already put them in eoi as i didn't know and got invite. So those are in my online application. Should I continue online application with those jobs (the form is editable)? Is it an isue? The application requires details of duties for the jobs as it was in eoi. Can the details be generic or they need to be written very carefully? Is it important? Have I done something wrong?


----------



## mirajul608

Hi Friends

I have submitted my EOI in April (with 60 points) and requested for NSW state nomination. But I'm still (almost 2 months) waiting for State invite. Is it a normal trend at this time of the year? My occupation is ICT Business Analyst. Is it possible to get any indication when I might get the call? 

Thanks.

21-Jan-16: Skill assessed by ACS - for Business Analyst (261111) 
15-Apr-16: PTE Academic (Overall Score 72. Individual 68+) 
17-Apr-16: EOI Submitted for 189 (60 points) & 190 (65 points)


----------



## vikaschandra

Rightly said:


> Thanks a lot. But I already put them in eoi as i didn't know and got invite. So those are in my online application. Should I continue online application with those jobs (the form is editable)? Is it an isue? The application requires details of duties for the jobs as it was in eoi. Can the details be generic or they need to be written very carefully? Is it important? Have I done something wrong?


In your case no points being claimed for those employments so details can be generic. 

Leave those entries as it is on the application form it would not make much difference since you are not claiming any points for them so no verification to be done on those. probably CO would just ignore those employement episodes


----------



## gowtham0110

*Delay email...*

Guys,

I received an email from "GSM allocated" yesterday at 5.00 am IST. I was wondering how come I got an email on a weekend!! Below is the content of the email.

_Dear Gowtham Byregowda,

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter._

What does this email really signify? I have gone through the earlier posts discussing about this kind of delay emails and the reason for it. However, I am seeking answers for the below queries. 

a. Since, this email is from a CO (the name is Jesse from SA), can I assume that my application was reviewed by the allocated CO and he/she found that I have uploaded all the necessary docs. After satisfying with the documents only this email was sent?

b. Since the new quota will be released on 1st July. Can I expect the grant in 2nd or 3rd week of July?

Regards,
Gowtham B


----------



## vikaschandra

gowtham0110 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received an email from "GSM allocated" yesterday at 5.00 am IST. I was wondering how come I got an email on a weekend!! Below is the content of the email.
> 
> _Dear Gowtham Byregowda,
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter._
> 
> What does this email really signify? I have gone through the earlier posts discussing about this kind of delay emails and the reason for it. However, I am seeking answers for the below queries.
> 
> a. Since, this email is from a CO (the name is Jesse from SA), can I assume that my application was reviewed by the allocated CO and he/she found that I have uploaded all the necessary docs. After satisfying with the documents only this email was sent?
> 
> b. Since the new quota will be released on 1st July. Can I expect the grant in 2nd or 3rd week of July?
> 
> Regards,
> Gowtham B


This delay email says that the quota for 190 under this programme year has brrn reached and no more visas will be issued until new programme year starts which is due to begin on 1st July 2016

The processing on the applications doesn't stop with this it keeps continuing on the back ground. Hopefully all the visa backlogs will start getting cleared starting July


----------



## gowtham0110

vikaschandra said:


> This delay email says that the quota for 190 under this programme year has brrn reached and no more visas will be issued until new programme year starts which is due to begin on 1st July 2016
> 
> The processing on the applications doesn't stop with this it keeps continuing on the back ground. Hopefully all the visa backlogs will start getting cleared starting July


Thanks Vikas,

But the email doesn't really say that the quota has been reached. Read the below piece in the email. It says the quota has limited no of places left....

*The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.*


----------



## vikaschandra

gowtham0110 said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> But the email doesn't really say that the quota has been reached. Read the below piece in the email. It says the quota has limited no of places left....
> 
> *The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.*


Well you see ever since this type of email was sent by DIBP there has been no grants issued and guess it will not be issued. It will start coming July onwards


----------



## Rightly

Hi friends, would currently being unemployed have any adverse affect on application / grant? Not claiming any points from work experience.


----------



## ginugeorge

gowtham0110 said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> But the email doesn't really say that the quota has been reached. Read the below piece in the email. It says the quota has limited no of places left....
> 
> *The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.*



Anyone received similar emails for 190 ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## gowtham0110

vikaschandra said:


> Well you see ever since this type of email was sent by DIBP there has been no grants issued and guess it will not be issued. It will start coming July onwards


Hi Vikas,
I agree. On the contrary, I have also noticed that, DIBP have been issuing 189 grants regularly in this month. Clearly, they have given precedence to lower priority category (189) over the higher priority category (190) in June.. off course, this is not surprising because, the website says that, this can happen.. 
I was just wondering whether, dibp is issuing grant's only for 189 to clear the backlog and they would continue to do it till mid of June. By then, they would get clear picture about the quota numbers from NSW. Post which, they will give grants for the leftover 190 applicants.. 
Do you think this would be a probable scenario?

Regards,
Gowtham


----------



## Nm-march

gowtham0110 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received an email from "GSM allocated" yesterday at 5.00 am IST. I was wondering how come I got an email on a weekend!! Below is the content of the email.
> 
> _Dear Gowtham Byregowda,
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department?s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter._
> 
> What does this email really signify? I have gone through the earlier posts discussing about this kind of delay emails and the reason for it. However, I am seeking answers for the below queries.
> 
> a. Since, this email is from a CO (the name is Jesse from SA), can I assume that my application was reviewed by the allocated CO and he/she found that I have uploaded all the necessary docs. After satisfying with the documents only this email was sent?
> 
> b. Since the new quota will be released on 1st July. Can I expect the grant in 2nd or 3rd week of July?
> 
> Regards,
> Gowtham B


Wht is ur ANZSCO code Gotham. .
Also when did u file for your visa


----------



## gowtham0110

Nm-march said:


> Wht is ur ANZSCO code Gotham. .
> Also when did u file for your visa


261313
Visa lodged on 5th may, 2016


----------



## sat123

Things happen when they are least expected. Due to long weekend I was not expecting any update on my application today but just received a mail about CO allocation and request for medicals. DIBP operates on weekend/public holiday?


----------



## andreyx108b

gowtham0110 said:


> Guys, I received an email from "GSM allocated" yesterday at 5.00 am IST. I was wondering how come I got an email on a weekend!! Below is the content of the email. Dear Gowtham Byregowda, I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190). The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year. As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application. In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department&#146;s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you. I appreciate your patience in this matter. What does this email really signify? I have gone through the earlier posts discussing about this kind of delay emails and the reason for it. However, I am seeking answers for the below queries. a. Since, this email is from a CO (the name is Jesse from SA), can I assume that my application was reviewed by the allocated CO and he/she found that I have uploaded all the necessary docs. After satisfying with the documents only this email was sent? b. Since the new quota will be released on 1st July. Can I expect the grant in 2nd or 3rd week of July? Regards, Gowtham B


They sometime work during weekends))


----------



## jesiu

I'm wondering if I can:

1. Do medical examination in Australia and apply from offshore?
2. Apply from Australia and move out from Victoria(go overseas bridge visa B) as my visa is sponsore by NSW After hopefully visa grant arrive in NSW? ( but there is Australia address problem if I move out from Vic).

In form 80 in question 18 Part E – International travel / movements.
Do I have to give all trips abroad like even holidays for week from 10 years??


----------



## Nm-march

gowtham0110 said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wht is ur ANZSCO code Gotham. .
> Also when did u file for your visa
> 
> 
> 
> 261313
> Visa lodged on 5th may, 2016
Click to expand...

Strange .. I've lodged for my visa on 17th march n m yet to hear from them .. my ANZSCO code 149212.


----------



## AusPot

Hi Guys,

Can i lodge my visa application without a pcc ? Can i submit all the paper work except pcc and then submit the pcc whenever i get it. 

also, I've received an invite from NSW so i guess i have pay the visa fee within 2 months time. once i pay the visa fee, is there a time limit before which i'll have to upload all my documents ?


----------



## dex_shar

AusPot said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can i lodge my visa application without a pcc ?
> Yes
> 
> Can i submit all the paper work except pcc and then submit the pcc whenever i get it.
> Yes
> 
> also, I've received an invite from NSW so i guess i have pay the visa fee within 2 months time. once i pay the visa fee, is there a time limit before which i'll have to upload all my documents ?


It is preferred that you upload all required documents within a month so that before CO allocation it is ready which makes Visa processing faster. One can always wait for CO to ask for required documents but it delays the process.


----------



## andreyx108b

AusPot said:


> Hi Guys, Can i lodge my visa application without a pcc ? Can i submit all the paper work except pcc and then submit the pcc whenever i get it. also, I've received an invite from NSW so i guess i have pay the visa fee within 2 months time. once i pay the visa fee, is there a time limit before which i'll have to upload all my documents ?


You can.

Co will request the docs once assigned and will give you 28 days.


----------



## aimaustralia

I am filling form 80, what should I write in q 24 " Are you applying for a temporary visa " as I am applying for visa 489.


----------



## andreyx108b

aimaustralia said:


> I am filling form 80, what should I write in q 24 " Are you applying for a temporary visa " as I am applying for visa 489.


As 489 is provisional visa (as far as i know) it seems like it should be - yes.


----------



## 255785

sat123 said:


> Things happen when they are least expected. Due to long weekend I was not expecting any update on my application today but just received a mail about CO allocation and request for medicals. DIBP operates on weekend/public holiday?


@sat123 - When did you lodged your application?


----------



## ginugeorge

mirajul608 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in April (with 60 points) and requested for NSW state nomination. But I'm still (almost 2 months) waiting for State invite. Is it a normal trend at this time of the year? My occupation is ICT Business Analyst. Is it possible to get any indication when I might get the call?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 21-Jan-16: Skill assessed by ACS - for Business Analyst (261111)
> 15-Apr-16: PTE Academic (Overall Score 72. Individual 68+)
> 17-Apr-16: EOI Submitted for 189 (60 points) & 190 (65 points)


What is your level of experience? 
Refer Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales 

You will probably get the invite during July 2016. Hope for the best.


----------



## sat123

sharmasuraj007 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things happen when they are least expected. Due to long weekend I was not expecting any update on my application today but just received a mail about CO allocation and request for medicals. DIBP operates on weekend/public holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> @sat123 - When did you lodged your application?
Click to expand...

28th April for System analyst.


----------



## suman.rani

@ mirajul. some occupation ceilings have received complete applications and that is why the invites are not being received. One of my friend has also applied and is waiting for invite. His Anzsco code is 261112 and the latest data on website indicates that the ceiling value has received the full applications. Thus, invites will start from July onwards. You can check this data on google by ' ceiling value in june 2016'


----------



## suman.rani

One more point, when the ceiling value is about to reach its maximum limit then the authorities increase the cutoff of total points..


----------



## luckyzmail

Hi friends, Im going for acs skill assessment under ICT Business analyst occupation. Why do i need third party statutory declaration from one of my senior from current and previous organization, when i have all my job offer /appraisal/relieving letters on company letter head and signed by HR.

Here is what i have:

Btech CSE - 2003-2007, all dmc's and degree attested by notary.

Jan 2008-Aug 2010, notarized copies of offer/appraisal/relieving letters on company letter head of following designations:
Associate survey programmer - Jan 2008-July 2009
Survey Programmer - Aug 2009-Aug 2010.
Releaving letter on company letter head.

Sep 2010-till date - notarized copies of offer and appraisal letters on company letter head of following designations:

Senior Analyst - Sep 2010-Feb 2011
Senior Implementation Analyst - Mar 2011-June 2013
Lead Implementation Analyst - July 2013-Aug 2014
Sr.Lead Implementation Analyst - Sep 2014-Aug 2015
Lead Business Analyst - Sep 2015-till date.

IELTS - L7,R7.5,S6,W6.5

Any suggestion would really be appreciated


----------



## Steiger

Today I received an email asking for further information asking for Australia PCC. However, I have already front-loaded this information ages ago. What should I do in this case?


----------



## Rightly

Steiger said:


> Today I received an email asking for further information asking for Australia PCC. However, I have already front-loaded this information ages ago. What should I do in this case?



Re-submit


----------



## sweetgn

Dear all, 

What happens if AHC have mailed for verification to the employer but employer is not reverting or has missed mail or deleted mail? 
Please revert


----------



## Rightly

Can previous visa withdrawal affect future visa application?


----------



## sweetgn

sweetgn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea how long does it take after employment verification for DIBP to grant visa?


Hi all, was wondering if anyone would revert on this??


----------



## Steiger

Rightly said:


> Re-submit


What? This is ridiculous.. What is the point of front-loading all the documents! ;;


----------



## sat123

Steiger said:


> Rightly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re-submit
> 
> 
> 
> What? This is ridiculous.. What is the point of front-loading all the documents! ;;
Click to expand...

Steiger - we don't have a choice. Even I have been asked to submit a doc already submitted. I will re-upload and inform that it was already there.


----------



## Steiger

sat123 said:


> Steiger - we don't have a choice. Even I have been asked to submit a doc already submitted. I will re-upload and inform that it was already there.


It is good that I have a mate in a similar situation...;;


----------



## ansoedwards

*2nd Case Officer contact - timeline*

Hi

Has anyone been contacted for a 2nd time by the CO, asking for a new PCC? If so, how long did it take to get your grant after sending the new PCC.

Thanks!
A


----------



## Steiger

ansoedwards said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone been contacted for a 2nd time by the CO, asking for a new PCC? If so, how long did it take to get your grant after sending the new PCC.
> 
> Thanks!
> A


Here...


----------



## ansoedwards

Hi

Thanks for your reply, but I am unable to determine the info I am after:

1. Were you contacted for a 2nd time by a CO
2. If yes, was this for a PCC
3. If yes for a PCC, how long was your grant after responding for the 2nd time

Thanks
A


----------



## vikaschandra

sweetgn said:


> Dear all,
> 
> What happens if AHC have mailed for verification to the employer but employer is not reverting or has missed mail or deleted mail?
> Please revert


Nothing can be said it totally depends on the person who is performing the verification. 

He/She can go ahead and give clearance and one may get the grant without hassle or the verification official can just say adverse information received which will be basis to issuing to Letter of Natural Justice


----------



## vikaschandra

Rightly said:


> Can previous visa withdrawal affect future visa application?


very much possible. and mostly it would depend on what was the reason for withdrawal that will be taken into account


----------



## vikaschandra

sweetgn said:


> Hi all, was wondering if anyone would revert on this??


There is no specific timeline to this some get it within few days after verification and some have been waiting since past 3-4 months. 

Average time would be 90 days


----------



## vikaschandra

sat123 said:


> Steiger - we don't have a choice. Even I have been asked to submit a doc already submitted. I will re-upload and inform that it was already there.


possible that DIBP officials were unable to access that file (maybe it got corrupted) 

or Maybe just buying time


----------



## vikaschandra

ansoedwards said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply, but I am unable to determine the info I am after:
> 
> 1. Were you contacted for a 2nd time by a CO
> 2. If yes, was this for a PCC
> 3. If yes for a PCC, how long was your grant after responding for the 2nd time
> 
> Thanks
> A


Has you PCC expired or is due to be expired? Did CO ask for new PCC or just the upload the same old PCC?
Some time the CO's are unable to view certain file possible reason that it could have got corrupted.
Stieger has not yet received his grant. Still waiting

after the request is completed it could take anytime maybe within couple of day or maybe months. Average time would be 6-12 weeks from CO contact


----------



## ansoedwards

vikaschandra said:


> Has you PCC expired or is due to be expired? Did CO ask for new PCC or just the upload the same old PCC?
> Some time the CO's are unable to view certain file possible reason that it could have got corrupted.
> Stieger has not yet received his grant. Still waiting
> 
> after the request is completed it could take anytime maybe within couple of day or maybe months. Average time would be 6-12 weeks from CO contact


Hi there.

The first upload in Feb 2016 apparently caused them to ask us to email them on 7 March. My husband's PCC, however, was issued in Sept 2015 already, so they needed a fresh one. From what I read (and this is not confirmed anywhere), the PCC must be valid for 6 months after the visa grant, and since it is valid in total for 1 year, his PCC "expiry" date for the purpose of processing was March 2016.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

gowtham0110 said:


> Thanks Vikas,
> 
> But the email doesn't really say that the quota has been reached. Read the below piece in the email. It says the quota has limited no of places left....
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.


My friend sent email to CO last week and he got reply that his application is in progress and will let him know as soon as decision comes? 
Does that mean delay mail dont apply on his particular code or maybe he is onshore thats why ?


----------



## Steiger

By going through some past posts it seems that the COs are assigned to a team. Is this still valid?


----------



## ansoedwards

Yes it would seem that they have 2 teams - one based in Adelaide and one in Brisbane


----------



## Steiger

ansoedwards said:


> Yes it would seem that they have 2 teams - one based in Adelaide and one in Brisbane


No I mean according to previous post, in GSM Adelaide it seems that there are multiple teams (like team 8 team 9)


----------



## ansoedwards

Oh ok, I see what you mean. I am not sure of those facts, but it would make sense to workforce-plan the processing according to skill & visa type.


----------



## vikaschandra

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> My friend sent email to CO last week and he got reply that his application is in progress and will let him know as soon as decision comes?
> Does that mean delay mail dont apply on his particular code or maybe he is onshore thats why ?


As said earlier the processing of the application does not get impacted by delay email it is only the grant is halted and queued until the new programme year starts


----------



## sweetgn

vikaschandra said:


> Nothing can be said it totally depends on the person who is performing the verification.
> 
> He/She can go ahead and give clearance and one may get the grant without hassle or the verification official can just say adverse information received which will be basis to issuing to Letter of Natural Justice


Ok thanx for info


----------



## sobs88

If i file 190 sub class visa with 60 points (10-PTE score) .Will I be eligible for Melbourne sate?

As I can see,Melbourne has per-requisite of 3 years work ex.

Though I have total 3 years of work ex in IT firm,but that will be counted only 1 year by ACS.

So the state nomination of Melbourne will count my work ex to be actual (3 years) or as directed by ACS(1 year).

Please suggest.

Also,let me know the possibilities of getting PR with 60 points in 190 Sub class.


----------



## vikaschandra

sobs88 said:


> If i file 190 sub class visa with 60 points (10-PTE score) .Will I be eligible for Melbourne sate?
> 
> As I can see,Melbourne has per-requisite of 3 years work ex.
> 
> Though I have total 3 years of work ex in IT firm,but that will be counted only 1 year by ACS.
> 
> So the state nomination of Melbourne will count my work ex to be actual (3 years) or as directed by ACS(1 year).
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Also,let me know the possibilities of getting PR with 60 points in 190 Sub class.


Any state will count the experience as per the assessment results. 

Further you have mentioned everything here but have not mentioned what ANZSCO are you going to apply or have applied?


----------



## sobs88

vikaschandra said:


> sobs88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i file 190 sub class visa with 60 points (10-PTE score) .Will I be eligible for Melbourne sate?
> 
> As I can see,Melbourne has per-requisite of 3 years work ex.
> 
> Though I have total 3 years of work ex in IT firm,but that will be counted only 1 year by ACS.
> 
> So the state nomination of Melbourne will count my work ex to be actual (3 years) or as directed by ACS(1 year).
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Also,let me know the possibilities of getting PR with 60 points in 190 Sub class.
> 
> 
> 
> Any state will count the experience as per the assessment results.
> 
> Further you have mentioned everything here but have not mentioned what ANZSCO are you going to apply or have applied?
Click to expand...

I am goin for software developer 26313


----------



## dariminhas

Hello Companions,

Just got a CO (GSM Adelaide) assigned today. So far so good, no additional information requested. But not sure of the next process. Trying to leverage this community if somebody can shed some light here.

------------------------------------
262113 - Systems Administrator
13 FEB 2015 - EOI 190 NSW lodged (65+5 points)
09 MAR 2016 - NSW Invitation
14 MAR 2016 - Application lodged for NSW Invitation
17 MAR 2016 - ITA 190 received (NSW)
03 MAY 2016 - SC 190 Visa application lodged (All docs uploaded except PCC and Medicals)
22 MAY 2016 - PCC and Medicals uploaded
14 JUN 2016 - CO Assigned information received


----------



## jagdeepslamba

dariminhas said:


> Hello Companions,
> 
> Just got a CO (GSM Adelaide) assigned today. So far so good, no additional information requested. But not sure of the next process. Trying to leverage this community if somebody can shed some light here.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 262113 - Systems Administrator
> 13 FEB 2015 - EOI 190 NSW lodged (65+5 points)
> 09 MAR 2016 - NSW Invitation
> 14 MAR 2016 - Application lodged for NSW Invitation
> 17 MAR 2016 - ITA 190 received (NSW)
> 03 MAY 2016 - SC 190 Visa application lodged (All docs uploaded except PCC and Medicals)
> 22 MAY 2016 - PCC and Medicals uploaded
> 14 JUN 2016 - CO Assigned information received


Good News for you dariminhas, i have submitted by application on 11 May, lets hope i will also get CO allocated ASAP now.
Regards...Jagdeep Singh


----------



## dariminhas

jagdeepslamba said:


> Good News for you dariminhas, i have submitted by application on 11 May, lets hope i will also get CO allocated ASAP now.
> Regards...Jagdeep Singh


Yep @jagdeepslamba.. Hope for the best!


----------



## alexdegzy

jagdeepslamba said:


> Good News for you dariminhas, i have submitted by application on 11 May, lets hope i will also get CO allocated ASAP now.
> 
> Regards...Jagdeep Singh




Getting CO allocated is not the best of news... But could be the second best news all things being equal ... Congrats .


----------



## jitin81

Is there any basis of CO assignment, folks who have applied earlier have still not been assigned CO. Is it random?


----------



## vikaschandra

jitin81 said:


> Is there any basis of CO assignment, folks who have applied earlier have still not been assigned CO. Is it random?


CO not contacting the applicant does not mean the file is not being processed probably the CO has already picked up ones case and working on it and would not contact the applicant until and unless there is requirement of more evidences to support the claims


----------



## brunomcp

jagdeepslamba said:


> Good News for you dariminhas, i have submitted by application on 11 May, lets hope i will also get CO allocated ASAP now.
> Regards...Jagdeep Singh



It seems that the Grant or CO contact is coming!!! Let's cheer for everyone....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

brunomcp said:


> It seems that the Grant or CO contact is coming!!! Let's cheer for everyone....:fingerscrossed:


Considering the number of applicants contacted by CO it seems grants are very close. 
Compare with last year june there was no CO contact but this june we see CO are contacting on their normal time.


----------



## aldoboy

dariminhas said:


> Hello Companions,
> 
> Just got a CO (GSM Adelaide) assigned today. So far so good, no additional information requested. But not sure of the next process. Trying to leverage this community if somebody can shed some light here.
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 262113 - Systems Administrator
> 13 FEB 2015 - EOI 190 NSW lodged (65+5 points)
> 09 MAR 2016 - NSW Invitation
> 14 MAR 2016 - Application lodged for NSW Invitation
> 17 MAR 2016 - ITA 190 received (NSW)
> 03 MAY 2016 - SC 190 Visa application lodged (All docs uploaded except PCC and Medicals)
> 22 MAY 2016 - PCC and Medicals uploaded
> 14 JUN 2016 - CO Assigned information received


What does the email say?
Any changes on your immi account?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

aldoboy said:


> What does the email say?
> Any changes on your immi account?


Application in progress..


----------



## dariminhas

aldoboy said:


> What does the email say?
> Any changes on your immi account?


No changes on immi account. Email is just suggesting that application is in progress..


----------



## b allen

Hi guys i applied for visa 190 on 21 Dec 2015, Co contacted me for info on 21 Jan 2016, i submitted requested documents on 5 Feb 2016 got medical clearance on 8 Feb 2016. After that it was complete silence. Called them on 16 April 2016, was informed that Co hadnt come back to file, then i called them on 16 may 2016 was told co just picked up my case.

Now i just called them today right now, i told them that my PCC is expiring tomorrow and what is my application status and whether i should submit renewed PCC. The lady just said without checking that its under routine processing and i should not submit a renewed PCC before CO asks.

Now i wanted to ask u guys that should i update my PCC and submit or should i wait like i was told to


----------



## Steiger

can I ask AFP to scan the copy?


----------



## atul1510

b allen said:


> Hi guys i applied for visa 190 on 21 Dec 2015, Co contacted me for info on 21 Jan 2016, i submitted requested documents on 5 Feb 2016 got medical clearance on 8 Feb 2016. After that it was complete silence. Called them on 16 April 2016, was informed that Co hadnt come back to file, then i called them on 16 may 2016 was told co just picked up my case.
> 
> Now i just called them today right now, i told them that my PCC is expiring tomorrow and what is my application status and whether i should submit renewed PCC. The lady just said without checking that its under routine processing and i should not submit a renewed PCC before CO asks.
> 
> Now i wanted to ask u guys that should i update my PCC and submit or should i wait like i was told to


i have a similar situation. Applied 31st Jan. CO contacted 24th Feb, all docs were already uploaded, but Medical uploaded on 10th March. Since then it has been a complete silence.
When i tried to call them i got the standard response- "In Progress. It is only a matter of Patience."
Is everyone facing a similar issue who applied during December/January?

Don't event remember about my PCC status. but i believe it should be fine because it is a delay from their side.. otherwise it might end up in a never ending loop.

Please update when you get a grant. It will give me some hope.


----------



## DesertDrifter

Suddenly it looks like that work is starting up again and people are getting contacted by CO after almost a quiet month. Good signs


----------



## SH1707

atul1510 said:


> i have a similar situation. Applied 31st Jan. CO contacted 24th Feb, all docs were already uploaded, but Medical uploaded on 10th March. Since then it has been a complete silence.
> When i tried to call them i got the standard response- "In Progress. It is only a matter of Patience."
> Is everyone facing a similar issue who applied during December/January?
> 
> Don't event remember about my PCC status. but i believe it should be fine because it is a delay from their side.. otherwise it might end up in a never ending loop.
> 
> Please update when you get a grant. It will give me some hope.


I'm a November applicant and in the same boat. Have tried calling them a few times now. The response is standard, no indication of timelines and they primarily leave it to the CO to get back to you. They really aren't able to give more information. Let's hope we all hear some good news soon, it has been a long wait.


----------



## goldz

Hi everyone, just a small question. I scanned form 80 pages and made 1 single file, but the horizontal pages look much bigger than the vertical ones. It looks a bit odd. The funny thing is, the first few pages show full pages and perfect until it goes to a horizontal page, thats when the problem starts. Any solution for that? Is it an issue? 
Cheers


----------



## aldoboy

Steiger said:


> can I ask AFP to scan the copy?


What happened with your previous PCC?
Did you upload form 80 and/or form 1221?
A friend of mine got a direct grant in 2- 3 months without uploading those forms (onshore applicant) whilst my other friend got her after visa 4-5 months after frontloading those 2 forms (same onshore)


----------



## cancerian88

Hi Everyone,

I am bit new to the forum and looking for my some queries regarding Visa 190 with reference to Public Relation Professional (225311). any one can guide me regarding that?
1. I have 2 year bachelor degree (B.Sc with Zoology, Chemistry and Applied Psychology) and 2 year Master Degree (M.A English Language & Literature) along with 3 Year of work experience in a Media Department. so for Assessment which documents I have to gather? can anyone share the concerned links.
2. If I have experience from two companies what documents, other than experience letter, I must have?


----------



## funnybond4u

Received delay email today (52 days after visa lodge). No other communication so far.


----------



## alexdegzy

funnybond4u said:


> Received delay email today (52 days after visa lodge). No other communication so far.




Direct grant for you in July is a huge possibility .


----------



## funnybond4u

alexdegzy said:


> Direct grant for you in July is a huge possibility .


I hope so..


----------



## vmjain84

Steiger said:


> Today I received an email asking for further information asking for Australia PCC. However, I have already front-loaded this information ages ago. What should I do in this case?


Hi Steiger, 

Yesterday even i was asked by CO (first contact) for my Police clearance certificate although it was front loaded by me on June 4th at time of visa lodge.
This is where confusion started as in document checklist received on mail it just said Police clearance certificate ( by default I considered it as my Indian Police Clearance Certificate), since its the only country where i have stayed more than 1 year in last 10 years.
I resubmitted the Indian PCC and clicked Info provided button.

Luckily after suggestion from expat members today morning called DIBP and made them aware of the situation that my Indian PCC already uploaded and might be missed out by CO.

Here actual surprise started, after taking my details they check and came back saying its UK PCC they looking for and CO is absolutely OK with Indian PCC.

UK PCC ... I got confused why it is required since i stayed around 7 weeks only (last year) in last 10 years , but came to know its CO requirement since it was non-tourist business visa.

Just now applied for my UK PCC on fast track to get this sorted out.

Bro have u cross checked if they looking for ur Aus PCC only or anything else which may surprise you later on.

Please check with DIBP by calling them if its not clearly mentioned in mail reply as in my case was just mentioned Police Clearance Certificate.

Thanks.


----------



## imran23

Did any one receive the delay email for 190 Visa this week from DIBP?


----------



## Steiger

vmjain84 said:


> Hi Steiger,
> 
> Yesterday even i was asked by CO (first contact) for my Police clearance certificate although it was front loaded by me on June 4th at time of visa lodge.
> This is where confusion started as in document checklist received on mail it just said Police clearance certificate ( by default I considered it as my Indian Police Clearance Certificate), since its the only country where i have stayed more than 1 year in last 10 years.
> I resubmitted the Indian PCC and clicked Info provided button.
> 
> Luckily after suggestion from expat members today morning called DIBP and made them aware of the situation that my Indian PCC already uploaded and might be missed out by CO.
> 
> Here actual surprise started, after taking my details they check and came back saying its UK PCC they looking for and CO is absolutely OK with Indian PCC.
> 
> UK PCC ... I got confused why it is required since i stayed around 7 weeks only (last year) in last 10 years , but came to know its CO requirement since it was non-tourist business visa.
> 
> Just now applied for my UK PCC on fast track to get this sorted out.
> 
> Bro have u cross checked if they looking for ur Aus PCC only or anything else which may surprise you later on.
> 
> Please check with DIBP by calling them if its not clearly mentioned in mail reply as in my case was just mentioned Police Clearance Certificate.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it is. Thanks ^0^


----------



## Steiger

aldoboy said:


> what happened with your previous pcc?
> Did you upload form 80 and/or form 1221?
> A friend of mine got a direct grant in 2- 3 months without uploading those forms (onshore applicant) whilst my other friend got her after visa 4-5 months after frontloading those 2 forms (same onshore)


yes everything upfront i made a mistake with my previous pcc. I will get the new one within 28 days and upload it!


----------



## re_rahul

Please advise anyone,

can i apply two eoi ,one for 190 and one for 489.


----------



## vikaschandra

re_rahul said:


> Please advise anyone,
> 
> can i apply two eoi ,one for 190 and one for 489.


Yes you can


----------



## imran23

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can


HI Vikas did anyone receive any delay email this week? It has been more than 4 weeks of requested documents submission but I haven't received any communication from DIBP till today.


----------



## Rightly

Hi all, can i submit Australian Graduation Statement ( received on convocation - that shows full results like transcript with all other details) rather than actual Transcript (only transcript) that can be obtained anytime before graduation? Or should I submit both?


----------



## aldoboy

Anyone onshore receiving in progress or delay email?


----------



## aldoboy

Rightly said:


> Hi all, can i submit Australian Graduation Statement ( received on convocation - that shows full results like transcript with all other details) rather than actual Transcript (only transcript) that can be obtained anytime before graduation? Or should I submit both?


Graduate Statement is sufficient


----------



## 255785

*255785*



Steiger said:


> yes everything upfront i made a mistake with my previous pcc. I will get the new one within 28 days and upload it!


@Steiger

What mistake did you make?


----------



## 255785

Steiger said:


> yes everything upfront i made a mistake with my previous pcc. I will get the new one within 28 days and upload it!


@Steiger

What mistake did you make?


----------



## jesiu

Can I create ImmiAccount before my state nominee or I have use unique link from (similar like for NSW sent link to apply when they invite people)?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

aldoboy said:


> Anyone onshore receiving in progress or delay email?


No delay to onshore yet. But didnt see any grant to on shore as well


----------



## Tab123

Hi all
I applied for 190 visa on 16 march and a Co was allotted on 26 april. We provided the document but received the delay in processing email on 30 may. I'm guessing most applicants have received similar email. 
My question is, are higher points (in my case 80) given a preference in granting visas, and in waiting queues? 
How soon should I expect a grant?
Many thanks


----------



## 255785

Tab123 said:


> Hi all
> I applied for 190 visa on 16 march and a Co was allotted on 26 april. We provided the document but received the delay in processing email on 30 may. I'm guessing most applicants have received similar email.
> My question is, are higher points (in my case 80) given a preference in granting visas, and in waiting queues?
> How soon should I expect a grant?
> Many thanks


@Tab123

For which state did you lodged your application?


----------



## sweetgn

Hi I have recieved this mail today.. Does this mean my all other docs are ok/ verified but they cannot issue visa or something else?

"I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
I appreciate your patience in this matter."


----------



## 255785

@sweetgn

For which state you lodged your application?


----------



## kawal_547

sweetgn said:


> Hi I have recieved this mail today.. Does this mean my all other docs are ok/ verified but they cannot issue visa or something else?
> 
> "I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> I appreciate your patience in this matter."


This mail just means that they have or they are about to reach the visa limit to be issued to the entire immigration program for the financial year 2015-2016.

& there are chances that visa might not be processed on this year which ends in June. 

So from July onwards when new financial year starts, your visa application will be considered again. 

However it also means that processing on your application will not stop in the interim, it will carry on till then.


----------



## 255785

@Sweetgn

Could you please post your timeline.


----------



## 255785

@Sweetgn

Could you please post your timeline.


----------



## sweetgn

255785 said:


> @sweetgn
> 
> for which state you lodged your application?


nsw


----------



## rajivtechno

Today CO allocated but has asked for my wife functional English though I had already submitted.

Any idea what could be missing. It's in college letterhead woth proper stamping.


----------



## rajivtechno

Today CO allocated but has asked for my wife functional English though I had already submitted.

Any idea what could be missing. It's in college letterhead woth proper stamping.


----------



## 255785

@rajivtechno

Did you attach your wife's Functional English Certificate under Exception category?


----------



## Khawajalove

Hi guys 
I got this email from case officer: 

I refer to question number 19 Part F - Employment of Form 80 which you stated that you
were unemployed from January 2010 to current however on your son's birth certificate
you stated your occupation as " Associate Professor". Please clarify
I refer to question number 18 Part E - International travel/movements of Form 80, you
stated that you were in Syria from 8 June 2013 to 30 August 2013 for a holiday.
You provided a marriage certificate which states that you got married in Jordan on
1/8/2013. Please clarify.

However, I just put my future work into my son bc also I went to syria on 2003 not 2013! 

I send hime the clarefications but do you guys this there will be delay to get my pr?


----------



## vikaschandra

rajivtechno said:


> Today CO allocated but has asked for my wife functional English though I had already submitted.
> 
> Any idea what could be missing. It's in college letterhead woth proper stamping.


Rajiv upload the same document again with a new Name


----------



## rajivtechno

vikaschandra said:


> Rajiv upload the same document again with a new Name


Thanks Vikas will do so


----------



## sat123

rajivtechno said:


> Today CO allocated but has asked for my wife functional English though I had already submitted.
> 
> Any idea what could be missing. It's in college letterhead woth proper stamping.


In my case I had added the functional English doc but had not added educational qualification doc. I.e. degree as I am not claiming partner points. So they have asked me for functional English document with 'provide qualification document' mentioned in bracket. Have u provided the qualification doc of the degree obtained from the same college whose func English letter is submitted. ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Its so miserable to just endlessly wait with no news at all i mean seriously come on


----------



## rajivtechno

sat123 said:


> In my case I had added the functional English doc but had not added educational qualification doc. I.e. degree as I am not claiming partner points. So they have asked me for functional English document with 'provide qualification document' mentioned in bracket. Have u provided the qualification doc of the degree obtained from the same college whose func English letter is submitted. ?


Yes e everything ..I think some times unable to download .Vikas said correct thing to do. Thanks guys for help


----------



## mamoon

rajivtechno said:


> Today CO allocated but has asked for my wife functional English though I had already submitted.
> 
> Any idea what could be missing. It's in college letterhead woth proper stamping.


Rajiv,

Which office has contacted you? Brisbane or Adelaide?


----------



## radhakrishna

Hi There!

My ANZSCO Code - 261111
ICT Business Analyst


My points breakdown are
Age - 30
Education-15
PTE-10 (L -77 R-70 W-71 S-87)
Experience-0 (They have deducted 6 years from my 7.6 years if experience)
Total-55 points


I have created by EOI profile on 18th April with state nomination as Any State.

Today on 16.06.2016 i updated my EOI with NSW as my desired state nomination.

What are the changes of me getting a state nomination with the above profile?

How many days it might take to get a State Nomination?
My ACS report was published on 23rd march. They stated that my occupation is not closely related to the education and deducted 6 years form my experience.

Can i apply for a Fresh ACS with different code because it has been 3 months from my first ACS.

Somebody kindly help me in this regard.


----------



## radhakrishna

Hi There!

My ANZSCO Code - 261111
ICT Business Analyst


My points breakdown are
Age - 30
Education-15
PTE-10 (L -77 R-70 W-71 S-87)
Experience-0 (They have deducted 6 years from my 7.6 years if experience)
Total-55 points


I have created by EOI profile on 18th April with state nomination as Any State.

Today on 16.06.2016 i updated my EOI with NSW as my desired state nomination.

What are the changes of me getting a state nomination with the above profile?

How many days it might take to get a State Nomination?
My ACS report was published on 23rd march. They stated that my occupation is not closely related to the education and deducted 6 years form my experience.

Can i apply for a Fresh ACS with different code because it has been 3 months from my first ACS.

Somebody kindly help me in this regard.


----------



## dheeraj81

radhakrishna said:


> Hi There!
> 
> My ANZSCO Code - 261111
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 
> My points breakdown are
> Age - 30
> Education-15
> PTE-10 (L -77 R-70 W-71 S-87)
> Experience-0 (They have deducted 6 years from my 7.6 years if experience)
> Total-55 points
> 
> 
> I have created by EOI profile on 18th April with state nomination as Any State.
> 
> Today on 16.06.2016 i updated my EOI with NSW as my desired state nomination.
> 
> What are the changes of me getting a state nomination with the above profile?
> 
> How many days it might take to get a State Nomination?
> My ACS report was published on 23rd march. They stated that my occupation is not closely related to the education and deducted 6 years form my experience.
> 
> Can i apply for a Fresh ACS with different code because it has been 3 months from my first ACS.
> 
> Somebody kindly help me in this regard.


Yes you can anytime but you will need to provide reference to your earlier ACS report...


----------



## sat123

radhakrishna said:


> Hi There!
> 
> My ANZSCO Code - 261111
> ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 
> My points breakdown are
> Age - 30
> Education-15
> PTE-10 (L -77 R-70 W-71 S-87)
> Experience-0 (They have deducted 6 years from my 7.6 years if experience)
> Total-55 points
> 
> 
> I have created by EOI profile on 18th April with state nomination as Any State.
> 
> Today on 16.06.2016 i updated my EOI with NSW as my desired state nomination.
> 
> What are the changes of me getting a state nomination with the above profile?
> 
> How many days it might take to get a State Nomination?
> My ACS report was published on 23rd march. They stated that my occupation is not closely related to the education and deducted 6 years form my experience.
> 
> Can i apply for a Fresh ACS with different code because it has been 3 months from my first ACS.
> 
> Somebody kindly help me in this regard.


You can reapplyfor ACS with new code. 

On side note - any updates in your EOI puts you again at the back of queue. For eg. With today's update, your EOI submission would be now 16/6.


----------



## rajivtechno

mamoon said:


> Rajiv,
> 
> Which office has contacted you? Brisbane or Adelaide?


Adelaide


----------



## Rightly

sweetgn said:


> Hi I have recieved this mail today.. Does this mean my all other docs are ok/ verified but they cannot issue visa or something else?
> 
> "I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> I appreciate your patience in this matter."


What's your nominated occupation?


----------



## Rightly

Do you think current unemployment may affect negatively on visa decision / grant in any way ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Rightly said:


> Do you think current unemployment may affect negatively on visa decision / grant in any way ?


No.


----------



## caofficearun

Hello friends,

My timeline is as under :-
ANZCode- 221111
Visa 190 application- 7th April’ 16 
CO Contact- 13th May
Furnished information to CO- 31st May
Now waiting…..


----------



## caofficearun

Hello friends,

My timeline is as under :-
ANZCode- 221111
Visa 190 application- 7th April’ 16 
CO Contact- 13th May
Furnished information to CO- 31st May
Now waiting…..


----------



## rajivtechno

255785 said:


> @rajivtechno
> 
> Did you attach your wife's Functional English Certificate under Exception category?


No under English Evidence. .Btw I don't see Exceptional category in my immiaccount


----------



## 255785

@rajiv

Exemption - English Language


----------



## Nm-march

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Its so miserable to just endlessly wait with no news at all i mean seriously come on


I so much understand. .I will complete 3 months of visa filing tomorow n have no update no news wht so ever....


----------



## janadhakshin

*EOI Submitted - 190 NSW*

I'm Waiting :fingerscrossed: 

Working on PTE scores, last time came close . Completing 8 years of experience in this month and chances of getting 5 more points. 

*Anyone know what is the cut-off for 190 NSW State Sponsorship?*


L: 64 R: 67 S: 64 W: 67

*______________________________________________________/B]

ANZSCO Code: 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

ACS: Successful 8th April 2015

IELTS Test: 6.5 Overall W:6 S:6.5 R:7 L:7.5

EOI Submitted: 55+5 points 190 NSW 8th July 2015

Invitation:  ???

Visa Apply: ???

Visa Grant: ???

Fly: ???*


----------



## ginugeorge

rajivtechno said:


> Adelaide



Who is your CO? FA...?


----------



## dreamsanj

janadhakshin said:


> I'm Waiting :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Working on PTE scores, last time came close . Completing 8 years of experience in this month and chances of getting 5 more points.
> 
> *Anyone know what is the cut-off for 190 NSW State Sponsorship?*
> 
> 
> L: 64 R: 67 S: 64 W: 67
> 
> *______________________________________________________/B]
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> ACS: Successful 8th April 2015
> 
> IELTS Test: 6.5 Overall W:6 S:6.5 R:7 L:7.5
> 
> EOI Submitted: 55+5 points 190 NSW 8th July 2015
> 
> Invitation:  ???
> 
> Visa Apply: ???
> 
> Visa Grant: ???
> 
> Fly: ???*


*

Sir Little tough.

NSW has currently stopped invites and last I checked they gave invites to those with english band 7. 
PTE is only your real hope. you should plan for the next. get the next 10 points and you will be at 70 when the next month comes in. you dont have to depend on the state sponsorship you can get 189.

PTE is easy to crack you are so near. Give me PM I will send you my no. we can meet in bangalore this weekend to see how can you improve your SCORE*


----------



## bocko

*form 80*

Can anyone help with form 80 question:

"35. Have you been to Australia before?"

In Arrival Date/Departure date, should we enter dates specified on the visa or dates when we actually arrived/departed Aus. I'm asking this because me and my family spent ~9 years in Aus on 3 visas (which overlapped) so we essentially have one arrival and one departure date...

Thanks in advance, cheers!


----------



## SOURABH.C

I filled actual arrival and departure dates..


----------



## bocko

SOURABH.C said:


> I filled actual arrival and departure dates..


Thanks. Did you have multiple visas or just one? Right now I'm thinking to put arrival date for the first visa and departure date for the last one (I had three visas)...


----------



## niklucky02

Hi All,
Just to confirm if NSW recommends any specific amount of money that we bring in to support ourselves during our initial stay ?


----------



## kawal_547

niklucky02 said:


> Hi All,
> Just to confirm if NSW recommends any specific amount of money that we bring in to support ourselves during our initial stay ?


Nope


----------



## thisisgags

funnybond4u said:


> Received delay email today (52 days after visa lodge). No other communication so far.




Hi Buddy,
Can you pls share the content of the delay email received?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

thisisgags said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Can you pls share the content of the delay email received?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And from which email ID it was received?
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niklucky02

thisisgags said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Can you pls share the content of the delay email received?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thisisgags, Your timeline please?


----------



## rajivtechno

ginugeorge said:


> Who is your CO? FA...?


Jamie


----------



## anant1983brams

Received my grant today...

Thank you very much KEEDA/Jaymin for your constant support.


----------



## kawal_547

anant1983brams said:


> Received my grant today...
> 
> Thank you very much KEEDA/Jaymin for your constant support.


Congratulations 

All the best for the journey ahead.


----------



## anant1983brams

kawal_547 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> All the best for the journey ahead.


thx my frd...best luck to u too....


----------



## sat123

anant1983brams said:


> Received my grant today...
> 
> Thank you very much KEEDA/Jaymin for your constant support.


Congrats..... glad to hear that grants are coming.


----------



## gowtham0110

sat123 said:


> Congrats..... glad to hear that grants are coming.


Yeah!! So much excited to see 190 grants today. One more person reported that he got grant on 190 Visa lodged 2015 gang thread!!!

Congratulations both of you!!


----------



## thisisgags

niklucky02 said:


> Thisisgags, Your timeline please?



Category: System Analyst
EOI submitted: 12th Jan 2016
Invitation received: 12th Jan 2016
Visa Lodged: 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact: 19th Feb 2016 (Form 80 and degree certificate)
Doc Submitted: 21st Feb 2016
Clicked Information Provided Button: 27th Feb 2016

No update after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 255785

@All

Are we getting the email/notification for CO assign to ours case?


----------



## vj2005

*Grant*



anant1983brams said:


> Received my grant today...
> 
> Thank you very much KEEDA/Jaymin for your constant support.


Congratulations, Anant !!

This keeps our hopes floating


----------



## brunomcp

anant1983brams said:


> Received my grant today...
> 
> Thank you very much KEEDA/Jaymin for your constant support.


Congrats!!!


----------



## thisisgags

255785 said:


> @All
> 
> Are we getting the email/notification for CO assign to ours case?




There is no notification as such. It is only when CO contacts you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunomcp

255785 said:


> @All
> 
> Are we getting the email/notification for CO assign to ours case?


I didn't....


----------



## 2924

gowtham0110 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats..... glad to hear that grants are coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!! So much excited to see 190 grants today. One more person reported that he got grant on 190 Visa lodged 2015 gang thread!!!
> 
> Congratulations both of you!!
Click to expand...

Congrats anant
Thank god grants are restarted.. I had lost the hope of getting it

Anant can u tell me ur total points when u applied??


----------



## 255785

I read that if you repeatedly contact the department for an update
on the processing of your application, it can slow down processing. And I called twice in 20 days. will it affect my processing? please suggest all members.


----------



## jitin81

Does the change in policies (if any) and CSOL effective 1st July in anyways affect people who have applied visa before 1st July. For eg, if there is any change in the minimum points requirement etc.


----------



## anant1983brams

2924 said:


> Congrats anant
> Thank god grants are restarted.. I had lost the hope of getting it
> 
> Anant can u tell me ur total points when u applied??


70 points My friend


----------



## shafinazam

What are steps to follow after getting the invitation to apply for 190 visa??\
What are the documents that needs to be submitted with visa application?? 
What are the chances of getting the visa as it involves a lot of money?


----------



## ceejee

*EOI Data Visualizer*

Hi Guys, I've made a simple software to Visualize EOI Backlog clearance history of Software Engineers and Developers(ANZSCO 213..) You could download it from below location, enjoy  

EOIDataVisualizer


----------



## 2924

anant1983brams said:


> 2924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats anant
> Thank god grants are restarted.. I had lost the hope of getting it
> 
> Anant can u tell me ur total points when u applied??
> 
> 
> 
> 70 points My friend
Click to expand...

I have 60 points and waiting for sponsorship from july 2015

Now everyone is jsaying that 60 pointers have least chance of getting the same
I m so worried bcoz its already too late
I have 7 overall in elts but not 7 in each making 0 point for my eng test

i thinking to increase my point by getting 7 each in pte exam

Plz suggest me what to do
Really very frustated


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi Everyone,

I just lodged my visa application on the 10th of June, however I am worried about the following.

I have claimed points for 10 years of experience, however I have not uploaded employment reference letters that give detailed roles and responsibilities, as indian companies normally don't provide that as part of relieving documentation, except when specifically asked.

I have worked for five companies before and I find it very difficult to approach all of them to ask this letter in a particular format and some of the companies I am completely out of touch with the people working there

However, other than the above I have complete documentation. I have uplaoded
1. Employment contract for every employer
2. Payslips for every employer
3. Relieving letter from every employer
4. Latest Form 16

Also, I have got my employment verified from CPA Australia and they have given a positive assessment.

Can anyone tell me if this should be a problem in my application? Would the CO ask for this specifically?

Also, I am trying to upload Form 80, however its larger than 5mb, whats the solution around this?


thanks so much.


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Everyone, I just lodged my visa application on the 10th of June, however I am worried about the following. I have claimed points for 10 years of experience, however I have not uploaded employment reference letters that give detailed roles and responsibilities, as indian companies normally don't provide that as part of relieving documentation, except when specifically asked. I have worked for five companies before and I find it very difficult to approach all of them to ask this letter in a particular format and some of the companies I am completely out of touch with the people working there However, other than the above I have complete documentation. I have uplaoded 1. Employment contract for every employer 2. Payslips for every employer 3. Relieving letter from every employer 4. Latest Form 16 Also, I have got my employment verified from CPA Australia and they have given a positive assessment. Can anyone tell me if this should be a problem in my application? Would the CO ask for this specifically? Also, I am trying to upload Form 80, however its larger than 5mb, whats the solution around this? thanks so much.


I am not sure how it works with CPA - they might not need references, but DIBP usually would require them as supporting document against the points you claimed for work experience. They might not request it... but they usually do. Indian companies provide them, it cant be used aa an excuse. . .


----------



## ihmar2002

Please can you advise me of few questions. My ACS expired today and I am waiting for eoi invite with 65 score for 2613. My agent is not responding for several days. Do I need to redo assessment to get invite or there's grace period and I can get eoi with expired one? My agent said that with over 10 years experience I will lose 4 years experience after new acs assessment. Is this true? I am considering to do all steps myself. Can the agent cause any problems later on because I am unsatisfied with service and don't use that agent? Your advice will be of great help to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

ihmar2002 said:


> Please can you advise me of few questions. My ACS expired today and I am waiting for eoi invite with 65 score for 2613. My agent is not responding for several days. Do I need to redo assessment to get invite or there's grace period and I can get eoi with expired one? My agent said that with over 10 years experience I will lose 4 years experience after new acs assessment. Is this true? I am considering to do all steps myself. Can the agent cause any problems later on because I am unsatisfied with service and don't use that agent? Your advice will be of great help to me. Thanks in advance.


No grace period. Suspend EOI > re-do ACS > unsuspend > get invite.


----------



## ReloAUS

Hello,

My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?

I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## thisisgags

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance




You should ask your agent for transaction reference no and using that you should be able to download in your immi account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesiu

I'm wondering if I can apply for 190 from Australia and leave Oz and wait for visa decision outside Oz? I'm appling for 190 nsw and I'm leaving in Victoria at the moment and my visa expire soon and I will have to move to nsw anyway. Does immigration send anything to residencial address?


----------



## sat123

jesiu said:


> I'm wondering if I can apply for 190 from Australia and leave Oz and wait for visa decision outside Oz? I'm appling for 190 nsw and I'm leaving in Victoria at the moment and my visa expire soon and I will have to move to nsw anyway. Does immigration send anything to residencial address?


They expect that any change in residential address should be informed at earliest. Why do you have concerns with that?


----------



## andreyx108b

jesiu said:


> I'm wondering if I can apply for 190 from Australia and leave Oz and wait for visa decision outside Oz? I'm appling for 190 nsw and I'm leaving in Victoria at the moment and my visa expire soon and I will have to move to nsw anyway. Does immigration send anything to residencial address?


You should get bridging visa?


----------



## jitin81

Hi Andreyx,

Pls help with the below query:

Does the change in policies (if any) and CSOL effective 1st July in anyways affect people who have applied visa before 1st July. For eg, if there is any change in the minimum points requirement etc.


----------



## jesiu

Thanks guys for reply.

Can I just change address throught immieAccount? I just want to double check if thats ok, and it won't effect my visa application.

You ment bridge visa B for travel(what is processing time for this visa)? But the problem is that I want to move out from Vic(overseas) and I will not have address in Australia till I hopefully arive in NSW after PR visa will be granted.(my visa is expiring and i cant work on briodge visa, then it is better for me to leave Oz-can't afford to not work for few months).


----------



## thisisgags

jitin81 said:


> Hi Andreyx,
> 
> Pls help with the below query:
> 
> Does the change in policies (if any) and CSOL effective 1st July in anyways affect people who have applied visa before 1st July. For eg, if there is any change in the minimum points requirement etc.




No. As per process, new changes affect applications made Jul onwards only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

If one is not claiming any points for experience then what documents related to work should be submitted.


----------



## thisisgags

aimaustralia said:


> If one is not claiming any points for experience then what documents related to work should be submitted.




Reference letters would still be required. Mention any gaps in form 80 along with reasoning. That should suffice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

thisisgags said:


> Reference letters would still be required. Mention any gaps in form 80 along with reasoning. That should suffice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks gags for quick reply. I would upload reference letters , anything else needed ?
Also I am not claiming any points for my partner, should I upload documents related to her qualification like degree certificates etc or not.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure how it works with CPA - they might not need references, but DIBP usually would require them as supporting document against the points you claimed for work experience. They might not request it... but they usually do. Indian companies provide them, it cant be used aa an excuse. . .


thanks so much andrey for the reply, could anyone else share their experience with this please?


----------



## thisisgags

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks so much andrey for the reply, could anyone else share their experience with this please?




I also agree with andrey. You would require reference letters with detailed roles and responsibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

aimaustralia said:


> Thanks gags for quick reply. I would upload reference letters , anything else needed ?
> 
> Also I am not claiming any points for my partner, should I upload documents related to her qualification like degree certificates etc or not.




No spouse doc except relationships and language ability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

thisisgags said:


> aimaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gags for quick reply. I would upload reference letters , anything else needed ?
> 
> Also I am not claiming any points for my partner, should I upload documents related to her qualification like degree certificates etc or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No spouse doc except relationships and language ability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is not correct. Even if you are not claiming point for partner skils you are still required to upload the partner qualification documents. I had not uploaded them initially but when CO was allocated, he asked me to submit the partner qualification (degree / marksheets etc. ). So, you better uplaod them upfront.


----------



## sat123

jesiu said:


> Thanks guys for reply.
> 
> Can I just change address throught immieAccount? I just want to double check if thats ok, and it won't effect my visa application.
> 
> You ment bridge visa B for travel(what is processing time for this visa)? But the problem is that I want to move out from Vic(overseas) and I will not have address in Australia till I hopefully arive in NSW after PR visa will be granted.(my visa is expiring and i cant work on briodge visa, then it is better for me to leave Oz-can't afford to not work for few months).


1. Address - you can not just change in immiaccount. There is a form - form 929 (available under related links in your immiaccount) which needs to be submitted. 

2. Currently you are on which visa.? If your current visa gives you working rights (like 457does) then bridging visa gives you full rights to work / study etc. If you already have PR visa invite and have lodged it then your bridging visa is automatically generated and is available in your immiaccount under correspondence. However this visa does not come into effect until your current visa expires and would remain active till decision on your visa application is made. But if you have not yet lodged the visa application then you don't get bridging visa. And in this case you will have to leave Oz.


----------



## Riyane

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hi, 
Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.


----------



## sat123

Riyane said:


> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
Click to expand...

You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.


----------



## tabish_mb

Dear All,

I need a quick help, as you can see,it had been quite late in submitting up the form but there were some financial issues due to which i was unable to do so. Nevertheless, its all fine now but there is a small problem. Actually, i don't use credit cards and my debit card has a limit of AUD 5,500 for online transaction whereas, my total applicable fee is AUD 7,200. Therefore, can someone let me know if i can use one of my friends card to process this payment or it is required to be under my name.


______________________________________________
______________________________________________
Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)
______________________________________________
EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016
NSW Invited - 15/04/2016
NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016
NSW Approved - 23/05/2016
Skill Select ITA - 23/05/2016
Visa Application Lodge - filling in form.
______________________________________________
______________________________________________


----------



## jesiu

sat123 said:


> 1. Address - you can not just change in immiaccount. There is a form - form 929 (available under related links in your immiaccount) which needs to be submitted.
> 
> 2. Currently you are on which visa.? If your current visa gives you working rights (like 457does) then bridging visa gives you full rights to work / study etc. If you already have PR visa invite and have lodged it then your bridging visa is automatically generated and is available in your immiaccount under correspondence. However this visa does not come into effect until your current visa expires and would remain active till decision on your visa application is made. But if you have not yet lodged the visa application then you don't get bridging visa. And in this case you will have to leave Oz.


Thanks for response. 
About right to work on bridge visa A and B there is only mention on immigration webside that: We will tell you if you can work when your BVA is granted. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/010-#

I'm currently on work&holiday visa. 

My conserne is that I want to change residence address I will chance from onshore to offshore address.

Basically, can I apply for 190 and for bridge visa B from Australia , leave Australia change address to overseas and wait for via decision overseas?


----------



## jitu1452

Hi All,

I am applying for 190 visa but i have a bunch of queries. I will be really thankful if anyone can share their knowledge on these questions.
- I have done my engineering in Information technology and currently employed as software engineer in same organization from last 2 years and 8 months. I will be applying for ACS skill assessment next week, and since ACS usually deducts 2 years of experience i will be left with just 8 months of experience with me. 

Now that some states require minimum 1 year experience for state sponsorship. Will be ACS experience will automatically be updated to 1 year if i keep on working in same organization for upcoming 4 months?

Should i wait for next 4 months then file ACS skill assessment Or Should i file ACS assessment now and will it be updated automatically?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hasn01

sat123 said:


> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.


Hi, that is a nice little tip .... has anyone else also done this ?


----------



## andreyx108b

jitin81 said:


> Hi Andreyx, Pls help with the below query: Does the change in policies (if any) and CSOL effective 1st July in anyways affect people who have applied visa before 1st July. For eg, if there is any change in the minimum points requirement etc.


No.


----------



## andreyx108b

aimaustralia said:


> If one is not claiming any points for experience then what documents related to work should be submitted.


No need. Just resume.


----------



## andreyx108b

thisisgags said:


> Reference letters would still be required. Mention any gaps in form 80 along with reasoning. That should suffice. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No they wont. Refer to requirements.


----------



## Riyane

sat123 said:


> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.


Hi Sat123,
If that is the case, then I would definitely try this way.
Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

tabish_mb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need a quick help, as you can see,it had been quite late in submitting up the form but there were some financial issues due to which i was unable to do so. Nevertheless, its all fine now but there is a small problem. Actually, i don't use credit cards and my debit card has a limit of AUD 5,500 for online transaction whereas, my total applicable fee is AUD 7,200. Therefore, can someone let me know if i can use one of my friends card to process this payment or it is required to be under my name.
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________
> ______________________________________________
> Code - 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst)
> ______________________________________________
> EOI (nsw)- 190(65)-21/02/2016
> NSW Invited - 15/04/2016
> NSW Invited Responded - 23/04/2016
> NSW Approved - 23/05/2016
> Skill Select ITA - 23/05/2016
> Visa Application Lodge - filling in form.
> ______________________________________________
> ______________________________________________


Yes you can use your friends card for payment. Entire payment has to be done from one card in one go. Be notified that there would be additional surcharge of approximately 69AUD charged for payments via a card


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Hey guys,
Considering last week CO responses and few grants i think this week could be very good in term of grant's. 
I wish you all the best for those who are waiting for their grants.
All the best!!!!!!


----------



## aimaustralia

andreyx108b said:


> No need. Just resume.


Thanks again.


----------



## Riyane

hasn01 said:


> Hi, that is a nice little tip .... has anyone else also done this ?


Hi Hasn01,
I tried this trick today and it actually works. Feel so much relieved to be able to review (details submitted by agent specially the application form) and track my application on Immi account.


----------



## hasn01

Riyane said:


> Hi Hasn01,
> I tried this trick today and it actually works. Feel so much relieved to be able to review (details submitted by agent specially the application form) and track my application on Immi account.


Hi riyane,

That's pretty cool will try this tomorrow morning !


----------



## Beansaj

sat123 said:


> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
Click to expand...



Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?

There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?


----------



## sat123

Beansaj said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?
> 
> There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?
Click to expand...

It will show the status as information requested till the time you click on information provided button. May be your agent is checking the document at his end before finally uploading and confirming back to the department. As soon as he clicks on information provided button, the status should change to 'assessment in Progress'. For folks who are using agent services, please do not click on any submit buttons, delete or take any actions besides just viewing the application. You must have filled up a form where you have authorised your agent to take all actions on your behalf. Not sure though, but your actions might be in violation of that form. 
And glad to hear that few of you tried this suggestion and feel in control of the situation about your applications.


----------



## Beansaj

sat123 said:


> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?
> 
> There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will show the status as information requested till the time you click on information provided button. May be your agent is checking the document at his end before finally uploading and confirming back to the department. As soon as he clicks on information provided button, the status should change to 'assessment in Progress'. For folks who are using agent services, please do not click on any submit buttons, delete or take any actions besides just viewing the application. You must have filled up a form where you have authorised your agent to take all actions on your behalf. Not sure though, but your actions might be in violation of that form.
> And glad to hear that few of you tried this suggestion and feel in control of the situation about your applications.
Click to expand...


Thank you sat123. Yes, your suggestion has been very helpful.

We provided our additional information on 22nd May, our 28 days would have been completed by 29th May. We can view under Attach Documents that they have been received on 22nd May as well.

If our agent has not yet uploaded the documents, does that mean we have lost our invitation?


----------



## sat123

Beansaj said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?
> 
> There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will show the status as information requested till the time you click on information provided button. May be your agent is checking the document at his end before finally uploading and confirming back to the department. As soon as he clicks on information provided button, the status should change to 'assessment in Progress'. For folks who are using agent services, please do not click on any submit buttons, delete or take any actions besides just viewing the application. You must have filled up a form where you have authorised your agent to take all actions on your behalf. Not sure though, but your actions might be in violation of that form.
> And glad to hear that few of you tried this suggestion and feel in control of the situation about your applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sat123. Yes, your suggestion has been very helpful.
> 
> We provided our additional information on 22nd May, our 28 days would have been completed by 29th May. We can view under Attach Documents that they have been received on 22nd May as well.
> 
> If our agent has not yet uploaded the documents, does that mean we have lost our invitation?
Click to expand...

Can you check the last updated date besides the status on the first screen? I think there can be 2 possibilities - 1. Your agent forgot to click the button. 
2. - he provided the information but there was further request for documents which would have again changed the status to information requested. 

Your last updated date should give you idea about this. The dates you have mentioned above are at gap of only one week and not 28 days. May be you typed in the wrong month.


----------



## Beansaj

sat123 said:


> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?
> 
> There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will show the status as information requested till the time you click on information provided button. May be your agent is checking the document at his end before finally uploading and confirming back to the department. As soon as he clicks on information provided button, the status should change to 'assessment in Progress'. For folks who are using agent services, please do not click on any submit buttons, delete or take any actions besides just viewing the application. You must have filled up a form where you have authorised your agent to take all actions on your behalf. Not sure though, but your actions might be in violation of that form.
> And glad to hear that few of you tried this suggestion and feel in control of the situation about your applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sat123. Yes, your suggestion has been very helpful.
> 
> We provided our additional information on 22nd May, our 28 days would have been completed by 29th May. We can view under Attach Documents that they have been received on 22nd May as well.
> 
> If our agent has not yet uploaded the documents, does that mean we have lost our invitation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you check the last updated date besides the status on the first screen? I think there can be 2 possibilities - 1. Your agent forgot to click the button.
> 2. - he provided the information but there was further request for documents which would have again changed the status to information requested.
> 
> Your last updated date should give you idea about this. The dates you have mentioned above are at gap of only one week and not 28 days. May be you typed in the wrong month.
Click to expand...

The CO contacted for additional information on 2nd May...medicals and PCC. These were submitted on 22nd May. The last date for submission was 29th May...considering 28 days period.

On the first screen the last date updated is 2nd May. The Information Provided button is still active on the application status screen.

What does it mean?


----------



## sat123

sat123 said:


> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?
> 
> There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will show the status as information requested till the time you click on information provided button. May be your agent is checking the document at his end before finally uploading and confirming back to the department. As soon as he clicks on information provided button, the status should change to 'assessment in Progress'. For folks who are using agent services, please do not click on any submit buttons, delete or take any actions besides just viewing the application. You must have filled up a form where you have authorised your agent to take all actions on your behalf. Not sure though, but your actions might be in violation of that form.
> And glad to hear that few of you tried this suggestion and feel in control of the situation about your applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sat123. Yes, your suggestion has been very helpful.
> 
> We provided our additional information on 22nd May, our 28 days would have been completed by 29th May. We can view under Attach Documents that they have been received on 22nd May as well.
> 
> If our agent has not yet uploaded the documents, does that mean we have lost our invitation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you check the last updated date besides the status on the first screen? I think there can be 2 possibilities - 1. Your agent forgot to click the button.
> 2. - he provided the information but there was further request for documents which would have again changed the status to information requested.
> 
> Your last updated date should give you idea about this. The dates you have mentioned above are at gap of only one week and not 28 days. May be you typed in the wrong month.
Click to expand...


Sorry for my comments about the date, I was bit confused. 

If your documents are shown as received then your agent has uploaded them.


----------



## Beansaj

sat123 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?
> 
> There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will show the status as information requested till the time you click on information provided button. May be your agent is checking the document at his end before finally uploading and confirming back to the department. As soon as he clicks on information provided button, the status should change to 'assessment in Progress'. For folks who are using agent services, please do not click on any submit buttons, delete or take any actions besides just viewing the application. You must have filled up a form where you have authorised your agent to take all actions on your behalf. Not sure though, but your actions might be in violation of that form.
> And glad to hear that few of you tried this suggestion and feel in control of the situation about your applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sat123. Yes, your suggestion has been very helpful.
> 
> We provided our additional information on 22nd May, our 28 days would have been completed by 29th May. We can view under Attach Documents that they have been received on 22nd May as well.
> 
> If our agent has not yet uploaded the documents, does that mean we have lost our invitation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you check the last updated date besides the status on the first screen? I think there can be 2 possibilities - 1. Your agent forgot to click the button.
> 2. - he provided the information but there was further request for documents which would have again changed the status to information requested.
> 
> Your last updated date should give you idea about this. The dates you have mentioned above are at gap of only one week and not 28 days. May be you typed in the wrong month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for my comments about the date, I was bit confused.
> 
> If your documents are shown as received then your agent has uploaded them.
Click to expand...

That's great, but why does the application status shows as Information Requested?


----------



## sat123

Beansaj said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReloAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My agent has filed my Visa application, How will I get to know the progress of my application ? Like has the Visa been granted? Case officer assigned, Medicals received, Case officer asking for documents etc ?
> 
> I believe the agent has different login and he has not shared any login info for my tracking? Is this how it works you just wait in the dark until agent informs you of the outcome?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Agent would normally inform you about the acknowledgement email recieved from DIBP. Agents don't share Login details of Immi account with clients. I know it's weird but thats how most of them work. All you can do is either visit him personally and ask(request) him to show you your account at his desk to cross check your application or else call him everytime you wish to know the status of your application. We are also in the same situation. We can't visit the agent but we keep asking him on phone to know the status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can create a immiaccount with your mail id. Click on import application and your application would be visible to you. This would not have any impact on your application or your agents login. Only thing you need for this is your TRN number (reference no). And your agent should not have any issues with giving you this number. You can check all ongoing updates to your application or the document submitted or the communications from CO. Infact, if your agent has given you the DIBP submission confirmation document then you should be already having the reference number. I have personally done this for my 457 visa application tracking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! I tried this and was able to view details of our application. We were contacted by the CO for additional information which we have provided. However the application status shows Information Requested. Why so?
> 
> There is no acknowledgment of receipt of the additional information. Is this how it is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will show the status as information requested till the time you click on information provided button. May be your agent is checking the document at his end before finally uploading and confirming back to the department. As soon as he clicks on information provided button, the status should change to 'assessment in Progress'. For folks who are using agent services, please do not click on any submit buttons, delete or take any actions besides just viewing the application. You must have filled up a form where you have authorised your agent to take all actions on your behalf. Not sure though, but your actions might be in violation of that form.
> And glad to hear that few of you tried this suggestion and feel in control of the situation about your applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you sat123. Yes, your suggestion has been very helpful.
> 
> We provided our additional information on 22nd May, our 28 days would have been completed by 29th May. We can view under Attach Documents that they have been received on 22nd May as well.
> 
> If our agent has not yet uploaded the documents, does that mean we have lost our invitation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you check the last updated date besides the status on the first screen? I think there can be 2 possibilities - 1. Your agent forgot to click the button.
> 2. - he provided the information but there was further request for documents which would have again changed the status to information requested.
> 
> Your last updated date should give you idea about this. The dates you have mentioned above are at gap of only one week and not 28 days. May be you typed in the wrong month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The CO contacted for additional information on 2nd May...medicals and PCC. These were submitted on 22nd May. The last date for submission was 29th May...considering 28 days period.
> 
> On the first screen the last date updated is 2nd May. The Information Provided button is still active on the application status screen.
> 
> What does it mean?
Click to expand...

To me it means that the agent has not taken the complete action. Can other experts please help here ASAP. And let's pray for the best but if he has not completed his part then definitely you have overrun the 28 days timeframe which rings alarm bell. Please contact him to check the current status of your application


----------



## Beansaj

I will contact him to get confirmation. Thanks for your time sat123, much appreciated.


----------



## sat123

Beansaj said:


> I will contact him to get confirmation. Thanks for your time sat123, much appreciated.


All the best. I hope you are using authorised agents services.


----------



## Prabinjo

Hi 
Can anyone tell me how long will will it take to grant a visa after lodging the application online under subclass 190


----------



## Nm-march

hasn01 said:


> Riyane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hasn01,
> I tried this trick today and it actually works. Feel so much relieved to be able to review (details submitted by agent specially the application form) and track my application on Immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi riyane,
> 
> That's pretty cool will try this tomorrow morning !
Click to expand...

Yes I've tried it too n it's pretty cool.. u don't have to depend upon ur agent.. u can track ur application by urself. It's such a relief.


----------



## hasn01

I have also imported my application. Thanks to SAT for the idea !

I have viewed the full PDF version. For checking attachements i have to click on "attach documents" ? Being prudent here as i dont want to mess up anything. Also dont want the agent to know I am keeping an eye on his work.


----------



## Riyane

hasn01 said:


> I have also imported my application. Thanks to SAT for the idea !
> 
> I have viewed the full PDF version. For checking attachements i have to click on "attach documents" ? Being prudent here as i dont want to mess up anything. Also dont want the agent to know I am keeping an eye on his work.


Hi Hasn01, 
I tried to fetch the attachments by clicking on "Attach Documents" but that leads to a pop up window where you can attach additional documents only. Couldnt retrieve the attachments to check.


----------



## Nm-march

hasn01 said:


> I have also imported my application. Thanks to SAT for the idea !
> 
> I have viewed the full PDF version. For checking attachements i have to click on "attach documents" ? Being prudent here as i dont want to mess up anything. Also dont want the agent to know I am keeping an eye on his work.


Hi guys.. pls ensure u only track ur application. .do not make any attachments or changes..just view and log out..


----------



## hasn01

Nm-march said:


> Hi guys.. pls ensure u only track ur application. .do not make any attachments or changes..just view and log out..


Can we check what documents are attached?


----------



## sweetgn

Hi All,

I have a question, what could be the reason for not getting visa grant and getting a delay mail on 16th June by my CO (no others docs asked for), whereas 3 people have got grants on 16th & 17th June.

I dont know I am guessing various probabilities:
1) Some other back ground verification pending... possible?
2) Since I am in HR and verification also done from HR.. so they are still in doubts... possible?
3) Since I am moving with my spouse & kid.. some verification of them will also be done.. possible?

Or something else.. please share guys/ seniors/ experienced... I feel totally lost after waiting for more than 100 days. 

Details - 
Occupation - 223111 (HR Advisor)
Applied for Visa - 7th Mar 2016
Current Employment (7 Yrs) verification done - 9th Jun 2016 (15 points claimed)
Delay Mail - 16th June


----------



## sat123

hasn01 said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. pls ensure u only track ur application. .do not make any attachments or changes..just view and log out..
> 
> 
> 
> Can we check what documents are attached?
Click to expand...

Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.


----------



## hasn01

sat123 said:


> Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.


Cant see a "view attachment" on the left panel however when I clicked on "print summary" all document submitted status and file name appears. 

Guess cant see/open the documents i guess.


----------



## nringty

Hi Sat123,
I was just wanting to know that if I use this option, firstly, will my agent get know if I have imported the application, and secondly, will it in anyway affect my application. I read somewhere that sometimes after you import the application the agent sometimes is unable to see the application.




sat123 said:


> Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.


----------



## jitin81

sat123 said:


> Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.


Hi Sat,

I have also imported my visa application today. While I was creating my immi account, I have put in my email ID and did receive email also from [email protected] to confirm my immi account email. Hope, this will not change the correspondence email I'd as I want the same to be of my agent only.

Thanks.


----------



## sat123

jitin81 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sat,
> 
> I have also imported my visa application today. While I was creating my immi account, I have put in my email ID and did receive email also from [email protected] to confirm my immi account email. Hope, this will not change the correspondence email I'd as I want the same to be of my agent only.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Click on view application mailbox. There you can see information about the mail id to which the correspondence are being sent or will be sent.


----------



## sat123

nringty said:


> Hi Sat123,
> I was just wanting to know that if I use this option, firstly, will my agent get know if I have imported the application, and secondly, will it in anyway affect my application. I read somewhere that sometimes after you import the application the agent sometimes is unable to see the application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.
Click to expand...

I have not experienced any issues like that but no one knows what problems technology can create. I think agent would not come to know unless you tell them and secondly in my opinion if I am only viewing the application then that's my right and agent should not have issues with it.


----------



## sat123

hasn01 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see a "view attachment" on the left panel however when I clicked on "print summary" all document submitted status and file name appears.
> 
> Guess cant see/open the documents i guess.
Click to expand...

Sorry ats attach document only in left panel. You are right, you can not open or see the actual document uploaded. Infact, you agent also can't see it once it's uploaded.


----------



## sat123

sat123 said:


> hasn01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on view attachments under your name in left panel. You should be able to view all the documents that have been uploaded. But you can only view the name, category under which it's uploaded and description given (if any). Once a document has been uploaded, we can not view the document or delete or update it. So, it's fine to click on view attachment. 'Attach document' on right side is for actually uploading the document. Even if you click it by mistake, there is no harm as it would just open a pop-up for you to browse and upload the file. But it's better to be cautious.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant see a "view attachment" on the left panel however when I clicked on "print summary" all document submitted status and file name appears.
> 
> Guess cant see/open the documents i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry ats attach document only in left panel. You are right, you can not open or see the actual document uploaded. Infact, you agent also can't see it once it's uploaded.
Click to expand...

I tried searching about whether the agent gets to know when you import the application. Old threads also seem to indicate that they won't get to know. Please refer - 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt.html#/forumsite/20560/topics/803330?page=1

And as suggested, please only view.


----------



## hasn01

sat123 said:


> Sorry ats attach document only in left panel. You are right, you can not open or see the actual document uploaded. Infact, you agent also can't see it once it's uploaded.


Yeah that right but atleast we can we the status of documents submitted with file name in "print summary"

Guys, does having a points test advice in vetasses outcome letter reduce the chances any lenghty employement verifications. I have all documents provided upfront hoping for a direct grant. Guess only thing that can delay the process is employement verification. I have points test advice in the vetasses outcome letter.


----------



## Axeem

Hello everyone,

Any grants today?

Congratulations to those who got grant last week.


----------



## Mogzee

Dear Friends,
I have received invitation to apply on 8th April 2016 and lodged my application for Visa 190 on 14th April 2016. Since 25th May 2016 the status of my application shows that the case is under review. I tried to get my agent to follow up with the Case officer but the status is still the same. Would like to know if there was any other way to know how long will it take for the same to materialize. Please help.


----------



## sat123

Mogzee said:


> Dear Friends,
> I have received invitation to apply on 8th April 2016 and lodged my application for Visa 190 on 14th April 2016. Since 25th May 2016 the status of my application shows that the case is under review. I tried to get my agent to follow up with the Case officer but the status is still the same. Would like to know if there was any other way to know how long will it take for the same to materialize. Please help.


Only suggestion would be to keep patience. Due to year end, visa grant is too slow. From immitracker analysis, it seems that visa has been granted for folks who lodged in first week of April and all the documents were front loaded. For folks where further info was needed, it's still open.


----------



## Riyane

sat123 said:


> Only suggestion would be to keep patience. Due to year end, visa grant is too slow. From immitracker analysis, it seems that visa has been granted for folks who lodged in first week of April and all the documents were front loaded. For folks where further info was needed, it's still open.


We lodged on 5th April and also uploaded all the required documents including Medicals and PCC. Also recieved acknowledgement from DIBP. But since then the status of our application is "Application Received". I believe they dont require any further documents from our end now since CO hasnt contacted us till now. Hoping to hear something good in coming days :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sweetgn

sweetgn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question, what could be the reason for not getting visa grant and getting a delay mail on 16th June by my CO (no others docs asked for), whereas 3 people have got grants on 16th & 17th June.
> 
> I dont know I am guessing various probabilities:
> 1) Some other back ground verification pending... possible?
> 2) Since I am in HR and verification also done from HR.. so they are still in doubts... possible?
> 3) Since I am moving with my spouse & kid.. some verification of them will also be done.. possible?
> 
> Or something else.. please share guys/ seniors/ experienced... I feel totally lost after waiting for more than 100 days.
> 
> Details -
> Occupation - 223111 (HR Advisor)
> Applied for Visa - 7th Mar 2016
> Current Employment (7 Yrs) verification done - 9th Jun 2016 (15 points claimed)
> Delay Mail - 16th June


Hi all, plz give ur inputs.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hi Friends... Just got confirmation from my Agent that I got CO allocated today...Regards...


----------



## mamoon

sweetgn said:


> Hi all, plz give ur inputs.


Which CO Office you were contacted by ? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## sweetgn

Adelaide


----------



## mamoon

sweetgn said:


> Adelaide


I believe you should give sometime and wait until the new fiscal year starts in Australia. 1st July will be the month with a lot of grants on way probably.


----------



## sweetgn

mamoon said:


> I believe you should give sometime and wait until the new fiscal year starts in Australia. 1st July will be the month with a lot of grants on way probably.


Hmmmm yah... Waiting!! But just wllas wondering what could be the reason as verification is done CO has sent a mail but nonsocs asked... So y no grant? :noidea:


----------



## sweetgn

mamoon said:


> I believe you should give sometime and wait until the new fiscal year starts in Australia. 1st July will be the month with a lot of grants on way probably.


Hmmmm yah... Waiting!! But just wllas wondering what could be the reason as verification is done CO has sent a mail but nonsocs asked... So y no grant? :noidea:


----------



## Beansaj

sat123 said:


> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will contact him to get confirmation. Thanks for your time sat123, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best. I hope you are using authorised agents services.
Click to expand...

Hi sat123,

Just to update you...spoke to my agent this morning.

According to him it is not necessary to click on Request Completed or Information Provided. This will merely inform the CO that you have done the needful. They will review the file only after the 28 day period.

Moreover, he says that clicking on these options will also indicate to the CO that you have no other information to add to your application. This means the CO will decide based on what's available and will not contact for any further information. This decision can go either way.

So his suggestion was to leave it as it is. The agency is reputed and well known and the agent has always been professional with us.

What do you make of this? We are just waiting and watching now.


----------



## dariminhas

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi Friends... Just got confirmation from my Agent that I got CO allocated today...Regards...


congrats for the proceedings..


----------



## 255785

Beansaj said:


> Hi sat123,
> 
> Just to update you...spoke to my agent this morning.
> 
> According to him it is not necessary to click on Request Completed or Information Provided. This will merely inform the CO that you have done the needful. They will review the file only after the 28 day period.
> 
> Moreover, he says that clicking on these options will also indicate to the CO that you have no other information to add to your application. This means the CO will decide based on what's available and will not contact for any further information. This decision can go either way.
> 
> So his suggestion was to leave it as it is. The agency is reputed and well known and the agent has always been professional with us.
> 
> What do you make of this? We are just waiting and watching now.


Hi Beansaj,

I think, it's necessary to click on request complete. Otherwise they think that you haven't provided the necessary documents.

Please see below copy text from immi website.

"Information requested
An immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required. They have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
You should attach the requested documents in ImmiAccount and use the Request complete button to indicate that you have provided all the requested information."

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## Beansaj

255785 said:


> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sat123,
> 
> Just to update you...spoke to my agent this morning.
> 
> According to him it is not necessary to click on Request Completed or Information Provided. This will merely inform the CO that you have done the needful. They will review the file only after the 28 day period.
> 
> Moreover, he says that clicking on these options will also indicate to the CO that you have no other information to add to your application. This means the CO will decide based on what's available and will not contact for any further information. This decision can go either way.
> 
> So his suggestion was to leave it as it is. The agency is reputed and well known and the agent has always been professional with us.
> 
> What do you make of this? We are just waiting and watching now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Beansaj,
> 
> I think, it's necessary to click on request complete. Otherwise they think that you haven't provided the necessary documents.
> 
> Please see below copy text from immi website.
> 
> "Information requested
> An immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required. They have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
> You should attach the requested documents in ImmiAccount and use the Request complete button to indicate that you have provided all the requested information."
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf
Click to expand...

Yes this is what I have understood as well.

However my agent says that though it is mentioned as such on the site, it is only to inform the CO that you have submitted everything. It might speed up your process but not doing it will not have any negative impact.

Can't do anything right now but take his word...


----------



## sat123

Beansaj said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will contact him to get confirmation. Thanks for your time sat123, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best. I hope you are using authorised agents services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sat123,
> 
> Just to update you...spoke to my agent this morning.
> 
> According to him it is not necessary to click on Request Completed or Information Provided. This will merely inform the CO that you have done the needful. They will review the file only after the 28 day period.
> 
> Moreover, he says that clicking on these options will also indicate to the CO that you have no other information to add to your application. This means the CO will decide based on what's available and will not contact for any further information. This decision can go either way.
> 
> So his suggestion was to leave it as it is. The agency is reputed and well known and the agent has always been professional with us.
> 
> What do you make of this? We are just waiting and watching now.
Click to expand...

Good to hear this. If button is clicked (which I thought is required as the mailer from CO says that confirmation about the documents provided must be in writing) then your file might be picked even before 28 days. If button is not clicked then there is mandatory 28 days wait period. But in your case the 28 days timeframe is already over so this would not make difference. Let's hope that you get visa soon.


----------



## AusPot

hi Guys, Can Medical be done from any country or we have to do it from the place where we are staying ?


----------



## andreyx108b

AusPot said:


> hi Guys, Can Medical be done from any country or we have to do it from the place where we are staying ?


Any.


----------



## goldz

Delete


----------



## goldz

Beansaj said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will contact him to get confirmation. Thanks for your time sat123, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best. I hope you are using authorised agents services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sat123,
> 
> Just to update you...spoke to my agent this morning.
> 
> According to him it is not necessary to click on Request Completed or Information Provided. This will merely inform the CO that you have done the needful. They will review the file only after the 28 day period.
> 
> Moreover, he says that clicking on these options will also indicate to the CO that you have no other information to add to your application. This means the CO will decide based on what's available and will not contact for any further information. This decision can go either way.
> 
> So his suggestion was to leave it as it is. The agency is reputed and well known and the agent has always been professional with us.
> 
> What do you make of this? We are just waiting and watching now.
Click to expand...

 
Good luck with your application. Similar situation here. May I ask who was your agent?


----------



## vikaschandra

Beansaj said:


> Hi sat123,
> 
> Just to update you...spoke to my agent this morning.
> 
> According to him it is not necessary to click on Request Completed or Information Provided. This will merely inform the CO that you have done the needful. They will review the file only after the 28 day period.
> 
> Moreover, he says that clicking on these options will also indicate to the CO that you have no other information to add to your application. This means the CO will decide based on what's available and will not contact for any further information. This decision can go either way.
> 
> So his suggestion was to leave it as it is. The agency is reputed and well known and the agent has always been professional with us.
> 
> What do you make of this? We are just waiting and watching now.


Wel if the information provided button is not supposed to be clicked what do you think your agent is assuming it might be for? Why would DIBP put such thing if it is not required? 

Well it is not necessary that CO would come back to review the file after 28 days of clicking IP button it could be way before that or maybe months after 28 days is completed
And yes if CO feels the need for more evidence to finalize the case he/she may put up anothet request again. 
Applicant can upload additional documents to the immiaccount at any time before the decision has been made.


----------



## Beansaj

I get you and that's how I understand it as well. But this is what the agent says...what else can I do now but see what happens in the next month or so?


----------



## franky559

Hello Folks, Need Some Info regarding My Skill 312911 Maintenance Planner , On which Visa Can i lodge my Application , Either 489 or 190 ?


----------



## Beansaj

goldz said:


> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beansaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will contact him to get confirmation. Thanks for your time sat123, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best. I hope you are using authorised agents services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi sat123,
> 
> Just to update you...spoke to my agent this morning.
> 
> According to him it is not necessary to click on Request Completed or Information Provided. This will merely inform the CO that you have done the needful. They will review the file only after the 28 day period.
> 
> Moreover, he says that clicking on these options will also indicate to the CO that you have no other information to add to your application. This means the CO will decide based on what's available and will not contact for any further information. This decision can go either way.
> 
> So his suggestion was to leave it as it is. The agency is reputed and well known and the agent has always been professional with us.
> 
> What do you make of this? We are just waiting and watching now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good luck with your application. Similar situation here. May I ask who was your agent?
Click to expand...

Have pmed you goldz. May I ask what your timelines are?


----------



## janadhakshin

Thanks  

Regards,
Jana


----------



## vikaschandra

Beansaj said:


> I get you and that's how I understand it as well. But this is what the agent says...what else can I do now but see what happens in the next month or so?


Yes all you can do for now is wait and watch. Best wishes with your application


----------



## niraj4d

*Immigration department said case officer mailed me but I did not receive any mail.*

Hi everyone,
I lodged my 190 visa on 4th April, 2016 and uploaded all documents including medicals and PCC. Its been 10 weeks of waiting. No case officer contacted me so far. In my immi account status is still showing "Application received" and there is no notification of case officer's mail in mail box.
I called the immigration department and he said that case officer mailed me in may for any documents. But i am sure i haven't received any mail in my inbox.

Is there chances that their mail might have gone to spam. In that case, why the status in immi account did not change. I am afraid if the reject my visa as they said they contacted over one month back. Also my one month old spam are auto deleted. So there is no way to recover case officer's mail 

Is there anyone who also faced the same situation. Please share your experience..


----------



## bocko

niraj4d said:


> Hi everyone,
> I lodged my 190 visa on 4th April, 2016 and uploaded all documents including medicals and PCC. Its been 10 weeks of waiting. No case officer contacted me so far. In my immi account status is still showing "Application received" and there is no notification of case officer's mail in mail box.
> I called the immigration department and he said that case officer mailed me in may for any documents. But i am sure i haven't received any mail in my inbox.
> 
> Is there chances that their mail might have gone to spam. In that case, why the status in immi account did not change. I am afraid if the reject my visa as they said they contacted over one month back. Also my one month old spam are auto deleted. So there is no way to recover case officer's mail
> 
> Is there anyone who also faced the same situation. Please share your experience..


There is an email correspondence section in your immi account, all emails from your CO should be there....


----------



## simu1980

Hi All,

My question is to the forum members who have received delay emails from CO. After receiving delay email, what is your immiaccount status showing? Is it still "ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS" or something else?

Please share. 

(Applied 190 visa on 9-Feb-2016 and waiting for the last 132 days. Last CO contact was on 28th April).

Thanks!!


----------



## gowtham0110

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My question is to the forum members who have received delay emails from CO. After receiving delay email, what is your immiaccount status showing? Is it still "ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS" or something else?
> 
> Please share.
> 
> (Applied 190 visa on 9-Feb-2016 and waiting for the last 132 days. Last CO contact was on 28th April).
> 
> Thanks!!


Mine is still "Application Received".


----------



## suman.rani

As per latest info on Dibp website, the gsm allocation date for 190 indicates 25 th april, 2016. My visa was lodged on 5 th april and till date no co is allocated and immi account shows the same status Application Received. How dibp works?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

suman.rani said:


> As per latest info on Dibp website, the gsm allocation date for 190 indicates 25 th april, 2016. My visa was lodged on 5 th april and till date no co is allocated and immi account shows the same status Application Received. How dibp works?


i have got the same situation, 5th April lodge date, no CO contact yet, try calling DIBP to ask about your status, probably our case is on hold due to year end and grants will start flowing in July.


----------



## funnybond4u

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My question is to the forum members who have received delay emails from CO. After receiving delay email, what is your immiaccount status showing? Is it still "ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS" or something else?
> 
> Please share.
> 
> (Applied 190 visa on 9-Feb-2016 and waiting for the last 132 days. Last CO contact was on 28th April).
> 
> Thanks!!


It's still "Application Received"


----------



## manager1985

I am also in same boat..5 weeks and still no CO allocated...!!


----------



## Riyane

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i have got the same situation, 5th April lodge date, no CO contact yet, try calling DIBP to ask about your status, probably our case is on hold due to year end and grants will start flowing in July.


Ditto situation with us...Lodged on 5th April and no CO contact till date. Status is Appllcation Recieved. We are living with the expectation that Direct Grant would follow in coming days/month :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nm-march

Riyane said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have got the same situation, 5th April lodge date, no CO contact yet, try calling DIBP to ask about your status, probably our case is on hold due to year end and grants will start flowing in July.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto situation with us...Lodged on 5th April and no CO contact till date. Status is Appllcation Recieved. We are living with the expectation that Direct Grant would follow in coming days/month
Click to expand...

Applied on 17th March and no contact yet.. immiaccount just says Application received. . Not sure how long the wait would be..


----------



## b allen

Applied 21 Dec 2015, welcome to the waiting club.


----------



## sat123

Just read that from 4th July, minimum points for SA sponsorship are being increased to 70 (65+5 for state). This would not apply to applications submitted with payment by 30 June.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Riyane said:


> Ditto situation with us...Lodged on 5th April and no CO contact till date. Status is Appllcation Recieved. We are living with the expectation that Direct Grant would follow in coming days/month :fingerscrossed:


Well no CO contact is good in the sense that all your documents are complete chances of direct grant are pretty high


----------



## Tinkerbell1

b allen said:


> Applied 21 Dec 2015, welcome to the waiting club.


Were you contacted by CO or anything?


----------



## sweetgn

Nm-march said:


> Applied on 17th March and no contact yet.. immiaccount just says Application received. . Not sure how long the wait would be..


Hi nm march, even i had logged my application around same time ie 6th march, but nothing as if now. Have u claimed points for experience? If yes, is your background verification done?


----------



## Nm-march

sweetgn said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 17th March and no contact yet.. immiaccount just says Application received. . Not sure how long the wait would be..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nm march, even i had logged my application around same time ie 6th march, but nothing as if now. Have u claimed points for experience? If yes, is your background verification done?
Click to expand...

Hi sweetgn. . Yes I've claimed 10 pts for experience..have shown 10 yrs of experience in 4 organisations. .however none of them have received any verification call..neither have I received any call to verify anything. .m just wondering whts happening as all it says is application received in my immiaccount. .


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

I lodged my190 QLD application on 10 Nov 2015 CO allocation mail received on 28.11.2015 uploaded all the document upfront. Still my status in "Application Received" called several times got the standard reply.


----------



## simu1980

Thanks for replying Gowtham0110 and Funnybond4u


----------



## sweetgn

Nm-march said:


> Hi sweetgn. . Yes I've claimed 10 pts for experience..have shown 10 yrs of experience in 4 organisations. .however none of them have received any verification call..neither have I received any call to verify anything. .m just wondering whts happening as all it says is application received in my immiaccount. .


I know it feels really lost ...


----------



## Kinni23

Hello friends, 
A friend wants to clear if she can apply for SC 190.
Her qualification is B.sc IT
5 years work experience as a software programmer.
English language 7 each. 

Is she eligible or does she need total 
7 years of work experience to apply under this IT trade ? 

Experienced IT applicants, please suggest something.
Thanks


----------



## imran23

Any Visa Grant 190 this week ?


----------



## HasIrf

Hi Please include my name in the 190 Wait list. Agent has applied it today!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hello everyone
Lodged visa today.
190 nsw 261311


----------



## Kinni23

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hello everyone
> Lodged visa today.
> 190 nsw 261311


 Hie moneyjheeta,
U seem to be from IT background. Could u please help me to know it there is any specific years of experience required with B.SC IT to apply for subclass 190 ?
Thanku


----------



## Sf80

Is it just me for once am not waiting ... I am feeling quite okay after paying the fee all my anxiety kind of gone


----------



## Steiger

I am now waiting for the grant.... actually when I pressed information provided, I saw the message that COs might assess before the 28 days timeframe, which is great!


----------



## Juleone

*Visa 190 Granted*

Hey


----------



## vikaschandra

Juleone said:


> Hey


You Received the Grant Today? which state did you apply for? please share the timeline for others to have an idea. 

Congratulations and best wishes if Granted


----------



## Juleone

Hello All, 

I have been silent infact quite a hidden member of this forum since past 4 months. 
However, when I just heard that I have been GRANTED VISA for myself and my daughter; you all are the first ones I am sharing this news, since all the information on this forum here really had helped me throughout and it was always wonderful to see people supporting each other and I always used to come back to this forum whenever needed support and motivation or say more patience (to wait) .

A Special Thanks to Vikas who always had answers to my unasked Questions 
For those in queue, Bear Patience, The fruit is really worthwhile ... my prayers for all of u in wait there!!!

Learning from the Trend on the forum, below is my timeline for your references:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 134499
State Applied For: SA
VETASSESS Applied: 17 SEP, 2015
VETASSESS Results: 08 DEC, 2015
IELTS Taken: 09 JAN, 2016
IELTS Results: (7.5 – 7.5 – 8.8 – 7.5) 26 JAN, 2016
EOI Submitted: 31 JAN, 2016
Invitation To Apply: 21 FEB, 2016
PCC (UAE): 25 FEB, 2016
VISA Applied: 29 FEB, 2016
PCC (Pakistan): 01 MAR, 2016
MEDS Taken: 02 MAR, 2016
MEDS Results: 06 MAR, 2016
DOCS FRONTLOADED: 06 MAR, 2016 
CO Contact: 22 MAR, 2016 (Requested Form 1229)
Additional Info Provided: 28 MAR, 2016
*VISA GRANT: 23 JUN, 2016
*IED: SOON IA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Docs Uploaded: (Forms 80, 26, 160, Meds, Polio Vaccines, PCCs, VETASSESS Result, Experience Letter, Salary Slips, Divorce Deed and Child Custody Orders, National IDs, Passport Copies, Birth Certs)

Additional Doc provided on request: Form 1229. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mansikhanna83

Juleone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been silent infact quite a hidden member of this forum since past 4 months.
> However, when I just heard that I have been GRANTED VISA for myself and my daughter; you all are the first ones I am sharing this news, since all the information on this forum here really had helped me throughout and it was always wonderful to see people supporting each other and I always used to come back to this forum whenever needed support and motivation or say more patience (to wait) .
> 
> A Special Thanks to Vikas who always had answers to my unasked Questions
> For those in queue, Bear Patience, The fruit is really worthwhile ... my prayers for all of u in wait there!!!
> 
> Learning from the Trend on the forum, below is my timeline for your references:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 134499
> State Applied For: SA
> VETASSESS Applied: 17 SEP, 2015
> VETASSESS Results: 08 DEC, 2015
> IELTS Taken: 09 JAN, 2016
> IELTS Results: (7.5 – 7.5 – 8.8 – 7.5) 26 JAN, 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 JAN, 2016
> Invitation To Apply: 21 FEB, 2016
> PCC (UAE): 25 FEB, 2016
> VISA Applied: 29 FEB, 2016
> PCC (Pakistan): 01 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Taken: 02 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Results: 06 MAR, 2016
> DOCS FRONTLOADED: 06 MAR, 2016
> CO Contact: 22 MAR, 2016 (Requested Form 1229)
> Additional Info Provided: 28 MAR, 2016
> *VISA GRANT: 23 JUN, 2016
> *IED: SOON IA
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Docs Uploaded: (Forms 80, 26, 160, Meds, Polio Vaccines, PCCs, VETASSESS Result, Experience Letter, Salary Slips, Divorce Deed and Child Custody Orders, National IDs, Passport Copies, Birth Certs)
> 
> Additional Doc provided on request: Form 1229.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulation Juleone....All the best for future


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Juleone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been silent infact quite a hidden member of this forum since past 4 months.
> However, when I just heard that I have been GRANTED VISA for myself and my daughter; you all are the first ones I am sharing this news, since all the information on this forum here really had helped me throughout and it was always wonderful to see people supporting each other and I always used to come back to this forum whenever needed support and motivation or say more patience (to wait) .
> 
> A Special Thanks to Vikas who always had answers to my unasked Questions
> For those in queue, Bear Patience, The fruit is really worthwhile ... my prayers for all of u in wait there!!!
> 
> Learning from the Trend on the forum, below is my timeline for your references:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 134499
> State Applied For: SA
> VETASSESS Applied: 17 SEP, 2015
> VETASSESS Results: 08 DEC, 2015
> IELTS Taken: 09 JAN, 2016
> IELTS Results: (7.5 – 7.5 – 8.8 – 7.5) 26 JAN, 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 JAN, 2016
> Invitation To Apply: 21 FEB, 2016
> PCC (UAE): 25 FEB, 2016
> VISA Applied: 29 FEB, 2016
> PCC (Pakistan): 01 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Taken: 02 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Results: 06 MAR, 2016
> DOCS FRONTLOADED: 06 MAR, 2016
> CO Contact: 22 MAR, 2016 (Requested Form 1229)
> Additional Info Provided: 28 MAR, 2016
> *VISA GRANT: 23 JUN, 2016
> *IED: SOON IA
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Docs Uploaded: (Forms 80, 26, 160, Meds, Polio Vaccines, PCCs, VETASSESS Result, Experience Letter, Salary Slips, Divorce Deed and Child Custody Orders, National IDs, Passport Copies, Birth Certs)
> 
> Additional Doc provided on request: Form 1229.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulations Juleone...


----------



## Juleone

vikaschandra said:


> You Received the Grant Today? which state did you apply for? please share the timeline for others to have an idea.
> 
> Congratulations and best wishes if Granted



Oh! There seemed to be some prob that my comment didnt get thru.. 

I must have messed up. see below Vikas for the details i included all and updated on the immitracker as well ... Thanks again for all ur support u provide to everyone here and which have benefitted me all along... .interestingly every time i wud come to this forum to ask a question, i wud read ur comments on the same and hence never asked... !!!


----------



## vikaschandra

Juleone said:


> Oh! There seemed to be some prob that my comment didnt get thru..
> 
> I must have messed up. see below Vikas for the details i included all and updated on the immitracker as well ... Thanks again for all ur support u provide to everyone here and which have benefitted me all along... .interestingly every time i wud come to this forum to ask a question, i wud read ur comments on the same and hence never asked... !!!


Congratulations to you and your daughter Juleone. Best wishes for your future endeavors.


----------



## sanwebs

Juleone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been silent infact quite a hidden member of this forum since past 4 months.
> However, when I just heard that I have been GRANTED VISA for myself and my daughter; you all are the first ones I am sharing this news, since all the information on this forum here really had helped me throughout and it was always wonderful to see people supporting each other and I always used to come back to this forum whenever needed support and motivation or say more patience (to wait) .
> 
> A Special Thanks to Vikas who always had answers to my unasked Questions
> For those in queue, Bear Patience, The fruit is really worthwhile ... my prayers for all of u in wait there!!!
> 
> Learning from the Trend on the forum, below is my timeline for your references:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 134499
> State Applied For: SA
> VETASSESS Applied: 17 SEP, 2015
> VETASSESS Results: 08 DEC, 2015
> IELTS Taken: 09 JAN, 2016
> IELTS Results: (7.5 – 7.5 – 8.8 – 7.5) 26 JAN, 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 JAN, 2016
> Invitation To Apply: 21 FEB, 2016
> PCC (UAE): 25 FEB, 2016
> VISA Applied: 29 FEB, 2016
> PCC (Pakistan): 01 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Taken: 02 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Results: 06 MAR, 2016
> DOCS FRONTLOADED: 06 MAR, 2016
> CO Contact: 22 MAR, 2016 (Requested Form 1229)
> Additional Info Provided: 28 MAR, 2016
> *VISA GRANT: 23 JUN, 2016
> *IED: SOON IA
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Docs Uploaded: (Forms 80, 26, 160, Meds, Polio Vaccines, PCCs, VETASSESS Result, Experience Letter, Salary Slips, Divorce Deed and Child Custody Orders, National IDs, Passport Copies, Birth Certs)
> 
> Additional Doc provided on request: Form 1229.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulations ! I guess you are having a wonderful day today.


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi All,

Today I called GSM Adelaide - 1800720656 and Got to know, whoever received the delay mail regarding the financial year completion of 2016 , which means their respective applications all necessary verification are done and waiting for new financial year to give grants. So if anyone gets/got delay mail then feel good as your application has completed all necessary processing tables.

Thanks,
Raja.
Applied - 263111 - MARCH 23 2016
Work Experience - 10 points
Co Info Requested - Corrected 80 & PCC for Aussie (which I already uploaded on overseas PCC section) - requested May17th 
Info Provided - May 27th 2016
Waiting for Further Replies:


----------



## AA007

Juleone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been silent infact quite a hidden member of this forum since past 4 months.
> However, when I just heard that I have been GRANTED VISA for myself and my daughter; you all are the first ones I am sharing this news, since all the information on this forum here really had helped me throughout and it was always wonderful to see people supporting each other and I always used to come back to this forum whenever needed support and motivation or say more patience (to wait)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A Special Thanks to Vikas who always had answers to my unasked Questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those in queue, Bear Patience, The fruit is really worthwhile ... my prayers for all of u in wait there!!!
> 
> Learning from the Trend on the forum, below is my timeline for your references:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 134499
> State Applied For: SA
> VETASSESS Applied: 17 SEP, 2015
> VETASSESS Results: 08 DEC, 2015
> IELTS Taken: 09 JAN, 2016
> IELTS Results: (7.5 ? 7.5 ? 8.8 ? 7.5) 26 JAN, 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 JAN, 2016
> Invitation To Apply: 21 FEB, 2016
> PCC (UAE): 25 FEB, 2016
> VISA Applied: 29 FEB, 2016
> PCC (Pakistan): 01 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Taken: 02 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Results: 06 MAR, 2016
> DOCS FRONTLOADED: 06 MAR, 2016
> CO Contact: 22 MAR, 2016 (Requested Form 1229)
> Additional Info Provided: 28 MAR, 2016
> *VISA GRANT: 23 JUN, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IED: SOON IA
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Docs Uploaded: (Forms 80, 26, 160, Meds, Polio Vaccines, PCCs, VETASSESS Result, Experience Letter, Salary Slips, Divorce Deed and Child Custody Orders, National IDs, Passport Copies, Birth Certs)
> 
> Additional Doc provided on request: Form 1229.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulations and all the best for future


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Kinni23 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> Lodged visa today.
> 190 nsw 261311
> 
> 
> 
> Hie moneyjheeta,
> U seem to be from IT background. Could u please help me to know it there is any specific years of experience required with B.SC IT to apply for subclass 190 ?
> Thanku
Click to expand...

Hi Kinni23
Every state have their own requirements like melbourne want minimum 3 years of experience , nsw one year etc but according to your ANZSCO code...
Regards


----------



## jagdeepslamba

HI Everyone one... I have logged my 190 Visa application on 11-May and CO was allocated on 17-June, CO asked for additional information on employment points claimed which i have uploaded. CO also asked health information for my child which i have already completed but some how it it not reflecting in immi account. I have uploaded PDF from e-health service which states that Hospital has uploaded results to immigration department.
Can any one help with any wild guess as to how much time will it take more for Visa Grant


----------



## Kinni23

Hey moneyjheeta,
Thank you so much for your reply friend.
ANZSCO Code is 262111 database administrator - 5 years of experience.
Qualification is B.Sc IT
Would it be enough to apply ?


----------



## Riyane

Juleone said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been silent infact quite a hidden member of this forum since past 4 months.
> However, when I just heard that I have been GRANTED VISA for myself and my daughter; you all are the first ones I am sharing this news, since all the information on this forum here really had helped me throughout and it was always wonderful to see people supporting each other and I always used to come back to this forum whenever needed support and motivation or say more patience (to wait) .
> 
> A Special Thanks to Vikas who always had answers to my unasked Questions
> For those in queue, Bear Patience, The fruit is really worthwhile ... my prayers for all of u in wait there!!!
> 
> Learning from the Trend on the forum, below is my timeline for your references:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 134499
> State Applied For: SA
> VETASSESS Applied: 17 SEP, 2015
> VETASSESS Results: 08 DEC, 2015
> IELTS Taken: 09 JAN, 2016
> IELTS Results: (7.5 – 7.5 – 8.8 – 7.5) 26 JAN, 2016
> EOI Submitted: 31 JAN, 2016
> Invitation To Apply: 21 FEB, 2016
> PCC (UAE): 25 FEB, 2016
> VISA Applied: 29 FEB, 2016
> PCC (Pakistan): 01 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Taken: 02 MAR, 2016
> MEDS Results: 06 MAR, 2016
> DOCS FRONTLOADED: 06 MAR, 2016
> CO Contact: 22 MAR, 2016 (Requested Form 1229)
> Additional Info Provided: 28 MAR, 2016
> *VISA GRANT: 23 JUN, 2016
> *IED: SOON IA
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Docs Uploaded: (Forms 80, 26, 160, Meds, Polio Vaccines, PCCs, VETASSESS Result, Experience Letter, Salary Slips, Divorce Deed and Child Custody Orders, National IDs, Passport Copies, Birth Certs)
> 
> Additional Doc provided on request: Form 1229.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It actually feels nice when on this forum someone receives a Grant. Many congrats   and thanks for the prayers and wishes (badly needed) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## caofficearun

Congratulations Juleone.. 
It feels great and relieved, when someone from us receives the grant. All the best and make most out of it..


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Kinni23 said:


> Hey moneyjheeta,
> Thank you so much for your reply friend.
> ANZSCO Code is 262111 database administrator - 5 years of experience.
> Qualification is B.Sc IT
> Would it be enough to apply ?


yes...
ACS will deduct 2 yrs of experience then with three years you will get 5 points. So firstly apply for ACS assessment.


----------



## vikaschandra

sekarhttp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I called GSM Adelaide - 1800720656 and Got to know, whoever received the delay mail regarding the financial year completion of 2016 , which means their respective applications all necessary verification are done and waiting for new financial year to give grants. So if anyone gets/got delay mail then feel good as your application has completed all necessary processing tables.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raja.
> Applied - 263111 - MARCH 23 2016
> Work Experience - 10 points
> Co Info Requested - Corrected 80 & PCC for Aussie (which I already uploaded on overseas PCC section) - requested May17th
> Info Provided - May 27th 2016
> Waiting for Further Replies:


Reading this statement everyone would be wishing to have received the delay email


----------



## Nm-march

sekarhttp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I called GSM Adelaide - 1800720656 and Got to know, whoever received the delay mail regarding the financial year completion of 2016 , which means their respective applications all necessary verification are done and waiting for new financial year to give grants. So if anyone gets/got delay mail then feel good as your application has completed all necessary processing tables.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raja.
> Applied - 263111 - MARCH 23 2016
> Work Experience - 10 points
> Co Info Requested - Corrected 80 & PCC for Aussie (which I already uploaded on overseas PCC section) - requested May17th
> Info Provided - May 27th 2016
> Waiting for Further Replies:


Hey hi .. I tried calling the number but it states incorrect number..can u gimme the number that I can dial from India.


----------



## kawal_547

Nm-march said:


> Hey hi .. I tried calling the number but it states incorrect number..can u gimme the number that I can dial from India.


+61731367000

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Nm-march

kawal_547 said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hi .. I tried calling the number but it states incorrect number..can u gimme the number that I can dial from India.
> 
> 
> 
> +61731367000
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks a ton kawal. .I called.. the man who answered was very kind.. he said that a CO is assigned to my case and I shld be hearing from them soon.. fingers crossed. . ?


----------



## 255785

Nm-march said:


> Thanks a ton kawal. .I called.. the man who answered was very kind.. he said that a CO is assigned to my case and I shld be hearing from them soon.. fingers crossed. . ?


Could you please post your timeline.


----------



## Nm-march

255785 said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton kawal. .I called.. the man who answered was very kind.. he said that a CO is assigned to my case and I shld be hearing from them soon.. fingers crossed. . ?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please post your timeline.
Click to expand...

Visa applied -17 March 2016.


----------



## Riyane

Tracker is reflecting 3 grants today out of which 2 were Direct....grants have started to flow again....buck up guys


----------



## mohsen.rbn

Riyane said:


> Tracker is reflecting 3 grants today out of which 2 were Direct....grants have started to flow again....buck up guys


Who is tracker??

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

mohsen.rbn said:


> Who is tracker??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Thats myimmitracker.com


----------



## jawa11

*Statement of Service*

Hi All, 

I am trying to apply for 190 visa but they have asked me statement of service. And I am very sure that my employer wont provide it on a official letterhead. What are the alternatives to fill that gap. I cleared my skill assessment and scored superior in english. Please advice.

Regards,
J


----------



## Hemant1811

Hi....All
I lodged my visa 190 occupation cook and anzasco code 351411 state SA on 19 March 2016 along with pcc, form 80 and 1221 and got my medicals done after couple of days . Till now there hasn't been any contact from Co, no communication from dibp on any matter, no employment verification with in the company. Is there any one with similar situation or any idea what might be the possibilities.

Thanks
Hemant


----------



## suman92

Hemant1811 said:


> Hi....All
> I lodged my visa 190 occupation cook and anzasco code 351411 state SA on 19 March 2016 along with pcc, form 80 and 1221 and got my medicals done after couple of days . Till now there hasn't been any contact from Co, no communication from dibp on any matter, no employment verification with in the company. Is there any one with similar situation or any idea what might be the possibilities.
> 
> Thanks
> Hemant


Same case here. I have applied for civil engineering in 4th March 190 visa NSW and still now nothing is there. I think patience is needed till the end of financial year....


----------



## T_mina

Hello everyone.

I have applied for 190 visa on 19th April and case officer asked for my son medical on 3rd June and its all done now. Now I have changed my job and signed the contract on 24th June. Should I update my details on Immi account. Will this delay my visa process? Or do nothing because when I lodged my visa that time I was doing my old job. What is your say?

Thanks


----------



## shan.sm34

*Waiting for 190 Visa Grant*

Dear Experts,

I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July.
Please suggest , should I wait until 1st July or need to ask the over mail politely.


Thanks,
Shantanu:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sat123

shan.sm34 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July.
> Please suggest , should I wait until 1st July or need to ask the over mail politely.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shantanu


Shantanu - 3 months SLA is from the date of CO allocation which is 28 April for you, so sla is not crossed. Secondly, they say that sla is met for 75% of the cases. I would suggest to wait for new financial year as almost all of us are in same boat as yours.


----------



## sat123

jawa11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to apply for 190 visa but they have asked me statement of service. And I am very sure that my employer wont provide it on a official letterhead. What are the alternatives to fill that gap. I cleared my skill assessment and scored superior in english. Please advice.
> 
> Regards,
> J


There are alternatives mentioned in the checklist documentif, you are unable to provide on the official letterhead. Please refer statutory declaration. I have provided statutory declaration for my earlier job as company has closed its operation and there was no way that i could get it from HR.


----------



## sat123

T_mina said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa on 19th April and case officer asked for my son medical on 3rd June and its all done now. Now I have changed my job and signed the contract on 24th June. Should I update my details on Immi account. Will this delay my visa process? Or do nothing because when I lodged my visa that time I was doing my old job. What is your say?
> 
> Thanks


When will you be joining the new job? If it's in next 1/2 months then do not take any action but if you have already joined or just about to join then I would suggest that it's better to inform.


----------



## sat123

Hemant1811 said:


> Hi....All
> I lodged my visa 190 occupation cook and anzasco code 351411 state SA on 19 March 2016 along with pcc, form 80 and 1221 and got my medicals done after couple of days . Till now there hasn't been any contact from Co, no communication from dibp on any matter, no employment verification with in the company. Is there any one with similar situation or any idea what might be the possibilities.
> 
> Thanks
> Hemant


Direct grant is the possibility. Wait for new financial year and check immitracker for people with similar profiles and near about same lodgement dae.


----------



## mohsen.rbn

I'm in the same boot as you.
I've lodged my visa on 13 feb 2016 in civil field. So far, I don't have receive any notifications or so.


----------



## sat123

kawal_547 said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hi .. I tried calling the number but it states incorrect number..can u gimme the number that I can dial from India.
> 
> 
> 
> +61731367000
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just an FYI - this number is only for applicants who have been contacted by CO.


----------



## sat123

I was just shocked to see status of meenasrao in immitracker. Can grant be revoked after some time? Had they not performed all the checks before granting visa?


----------



## Black_Rose

Lodged 190 in June 02 still the status showing application received. what status can I expect next and when? Anyone with similar timeline got CO contact or status change? :confused2::noidea::spit:


----------



## savita11

Do any one have idea about privacy policy britches? some Grant convert to rejection due to this during last week. i get in touch with 3 people from Sydney and Perth. Due to posting case on myimmitracker.


----------



## prestyler

Black_Rose said:


> Lodged 190 in June 02 still the status showing application received. what status can I expect next and when? Anyone with similar timeline got CO contact or status change? :confused2::noidea::spit:


My time-line is as follows:
EOI Submitted: 9-Mar-2016 (Total Points 70 including state sponsorship)
NSW Invitation: 18-Mar-2016 (My occupation was in stream-2)
NSW Application Approved: 07-Apr-2016
Visa Invitation: 07-Apr-2016
Visa application submitted and fees paid: 17-Apr-2016
Medical and all documents uploaded: 25-Apr-2016
CO allocated and requested for more info: 31-May-2016
Additional information provided: 5-June-2016
Delay Email: 20-June-2016

My immiaccount status is showing: Assessment in Process


----------



## andreyx108b

prestyler said:


> My time-line is as follows:
> EOI Submitted: 9-Mar-2016 (Total Points 70 including state sponsorship)
> NSW Invitation: 18-Mar-2016 (My occupation was in stream-2)
> NSW Application Approved: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa Invitation: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa application submitted and fees paid: 17-Apr-2016
> Medical and all documents uploaded: 25-Apr-2016
> CO allocated and requested for more info: 31-May-2016
> Additional information provided: 5-June-2016
> Delay Email: 20-June-2016
> 
> My immiaccount status is showing: Assessment in Process





You will surely here after the july 1st


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi

savita11 said:


> Do any one have idea about privacy policy britches? some Grant convert to rejection due to this during last week. i get in touch with 3 people from Sydney and Perth. Due to posting case on myimmitracker.


Are you sure it was due to posting on myimmitracker??


----------



## andreyx108b

ozpunjabi said:


> Are you sure it was due to posting on myimmitracker??




I guess someone does not like immitracker and tries to scare people off it 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> I was just shocked to see status of meenasrao in immitracker. Can grant be revoked after some time? Had they not performed all the checks before granting visa?




It cant be. Someone trying to create negative info about the tracker. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohsen.rbn

andreyx108b said:


> It cant be. Someone trying to create negative info about the tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or maybe he is right... we should consider all aspects.


----------



## andreyx108b

savita11 said:


> Do any one have idea about privacy policy britches? some Grant convert to rejection due to this during last week. i get in touch with 3 people from Sydney and Perth. Due to posting case on myimmitracker.



The new member with 1 post... hehe

Yeah thank you!


----------



## andreyx108b

ozpunjabi said:


> Are you sure it was due to posting on myimmitracker??


Guys 

No one can be rejected based on the data which has no relation with official person. Anyone one can create the entry, use any nickname, use any date/time, nationality. 

No one would reject anything without proper legal procedures. 

I just suggest not to react to trolls.


----------



## sat123

andreyx108b said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just shocked to see status of meenasrao in immitracker. Can grant be revoked after some time? Had they not performed all the checks before granting visa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It cant be. Someone trying to create negative info about the tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

But it's not mentioned that it was due to immitracker. It can't be because of it. There is mention of privacy issue and we are not sure what it can be. Sad part is that review is not allowed.


----------



## mohsen.rbn

sat123 said:


> But it's not mentioned that it was due to immitracker. It can't be because of it. There is mention of privacy issue and we are not sure what it can be. Sad part is that review is not allowed.


Yeah, you'r right. But we stick in a breath taking process of our life and easily fright of any rumours.


----------



## vikaschandra

sat123 said:


> But it's not mentioned that it was due to immitracker. It can't be because of it. There is mention of privacy issue and we are not sure what it can be. Sad part is that review is not allowed.


Welll We have to wait for the user to come back to us and let us know what was the probable reason given by DIBP for revoking the grant in case it is true. as of now it is very vague information and cannot be confirmed secondly the applicant has just added herself on the immitracker few days back.


----------



## amiraliat1422

Mechanical engineer
age 33-39
6.0
over seas experience 7 years and 4 month

not sure what visa I can apply
please help


----------



## andreyx108b

mohsen.rbn said:


> Or maybe he is right... we should consider all aspects.




Its better to get off the grid them off internet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Rose

prestyler said:


> My time-line is as follows:
> EOI Submitted: 9-Mar-2016 (Total Points 70 including state sponsorship)
> NSW Invitation: 18-Mar-2016 (My occupation was in stream-2)
> NSW Application Approved: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa Invitation: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa application submitted and fees paid: 17-Apr-2016
> Medical and all documents uploaded: 25-Apr-2016
> CO allocated and requested for more info: 31-May-2016
> Additional information provided: 5-June-2016
> Delay Email: 20-June-2016
> 
> My immiaccount status is showing: Assessment in Process


May I ask, what additional documents did the CO asked from you? Thanks


----------



## jagdeepslamba

HI Everyone one... I have logged my 190 Visa application on 11-May and CO was allocated on 17-June, CO asked for additional information on employment points claimed which i have uploaded. CO also asked health information for my child which i have already completed but some how it it not reflecting in immi account. I have uploaded PDF from e-health service which states that Hospital has uploaded results to immigration department.
Can any one help with any wild guess as to how much time will it take more for Visa Grant


----------



## andreyx108b

jagdeepslamba said:


> HI Everyone one... I have logged my 190 Visa application on 11-May and CO was allocated on 17-June, CO asked for additional information on employment points claimed which i have uploaded. CO also asked health information for my child which i have already completed but some how it it not reflecting in immi account. I have uploaded PDF from e-health service which states that Hospital has uploaded results to immigration department.
> Can any one help with any wild guess as to how much time will it take more for Visa Grant


Usually, after CO contact it takes 4-12 weeks to get back. 

When did you do your medicals? it takes 3-14 days to get online. I think in my case it took about two weeks... or 10 days... maybe a bit less, but quite a long time.


----------



## jawa11

sat123 said:


> There are alternatives mentioned in the checklist documentif, you are unable to provide on the official letterhead. Please refer statutory declaration. I have provided statutory declaration for my earlier job as company has closed its operation and there was no way that i could get it from HR.


Thanks for the Advice, much appreciated. And what should I do for employment offer.


----------



## andreyx108b

jawa11 said:


> Thanks for the Advice, much appreciated. And what should I do for employment offer.


offer letter can be uploaded, but you will have to provide either SD or a reference on a letterhead to satisfy the requirements set for the visa.


----------



## jawa11

Thank Mate, well I am sure I wont be able to get anything on official stationary.


----------



## sat123

jawa11 said:


> Thank Mate, well I am sure I wont be able to get anything on official stationary.


You can provide employment offer but dibp site says that they do not recognize it as valid document. And I think it's fair as someone might get offer but decide not to join. However, relieving letter can be added as additional document. They expect reference letter or statutory declaration.


----------



## jagdeepslamba

andreyx108b said:


> Usually, after CO contact it takes 4-12 weeks to get back.
> 
> When did you do your medicals? it takes 3-14 days to get online. I think in my case it took about two weeks... or 10 days... maybe a bit less, but quite a long time.


Hi ... I have taken medical for all family members on 2-April, problem here is that all other members of my family have medical reflecting in immi account and it states that no further tests are required where as my daughter's medical report is not uploaded. I have manually uploaded the HAP ID report from e-medical client and uploaded in immi account. Will that help CO in clearing her medical or do i again need to have her medicals done....Please help i am little confused here....Regards Jagdeep Singh


----------



## alexdegzy

Juleone said:


> Oh! There seemed to be some prob that my comment didnt get thru..
> 
> 
> 
> I must have messed up. see below Vikas for the details i included all and updated on the immitracker as well ... Thanks again for all ur support u provide to everyone here and which have benefitted me all along... .interestingly every time i wud come to this forum to ask a question, i wud read ur comments on the same and hence never asked... !!!




Congrats


----------



## Sathish27

jagdeepslamba said:


> Hi ... I have taken medical for all family members on 2-April, problem here is that all other members of my family have medical reflecting in immi account and it states that no further tests are required where as my daughter's medical report is not uploaded. I have manually uploaded the HAP ID report from e-medical client and uploaded in immi account. Will that help CO in clearing her medical or do i again need to have her medicals done....Please help i am little confused here....Regards Jagdeep Singh


Hi Jagdeep/Other Members,

I'm bit confused, I completed my medicals (UK) on 27/04/16, the health assessment status @ immi states' Health Clearance Provide - no action required'. I was under the impression that the report would be directly sent to DIBP against my HAIP/application, i haven't uploaded any medical report against my application, does it require us to manually upload the medical report? The report wasn't shared with me by the Doc. 

In immi under 'attach documents' against "Health,Evidence of" it says 'Recommended', does it mean that i'm supposed to upload the report? I have been waiting for my grant since 19/04/16. Interestingly no CO assigned nor i have been asked for the medical report. It's been 10 weeks now, appreciate your response at the earliest, if required i need to visit the clinique again to request for my report and upload it.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## sat123

Sathish27 said:


> jagdeepslamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ... I have taken medical for all family members on 2-April, problem here is that all other members of my family have medical reflecting in immi account and it states that no further tests are required where as my daughter's medical report is not uploaded. I have manually uploaded the HAP ID report from e-medical client and uploaded in immi account. Will that help CO in clearing her medical or do i again need to have her medicals done....Please help i am little confused here....Regards Jagdeep Singh
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jagdeep/Other Members,
> 
> I'm bit confused, I completed my medicals (UK) on 27/04/16, the health assessment status @ immi states' Health Clearance Provide - no action required'. I was under the impression that the report would be directly sent to DIBP against my HAIP/application, i haven't uploaded any medical report against my application, does it require us to manually upload the medical report? The report wasn't shared with me by the Doc.
> 
> In immi under 'attach documents' against "Health,Evidence of" it says 'Recommended', does it mean that i'm supposed to upload the report? I have been waiting for my grant since 19/04/16. Interestingly no CO assigned nor i have been asked for the medical report. It's been 10 weeks now, appreciate your response at the earliest, if required i need to visit the clinique again to request for my report and upload it.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathish.
Click to expand...

Sathish, no action needed from your side. Your health status will reflect under the health link only and would not appear under attach doc - health evidence. 
And be patient, grant is slow due to year end.


----------



## cvv209

I do not have pay slips for my first company which i worked around 9.5 years back. I got reference declaration from colleague (Manager) and got positive outcome for ACS Assessment. As per ACS, experience is considered from Sept 2008. I have payslips from my second company. i.e from Dec 2006 till now (9.5 years).
From sept 2008, mean I am between 5 to 8 years of exp (exactly, 7 years 10 months) and have 10 points.
Submitted EOI in April 2016 and waiting for invitation in aug as i have only 60 points. 
1) My doubt is that do i need to submit payslips for all past 10 years of experience or is it enough to submit payslips from Sept 2008 from which ACS will consider experience?
2) If i need to submit last 10 years means that i need to provide payslips for 1 or 2 quarters in 2006 from my first company, which i do not have. In this case, is the reference declaration from colleague is enough at the time of visa application lodging?


----------



## andreyx108b

Yes, i would suggest just to wait - some family members might get their medicals processed a bit later. Not unusual.


----------



## sat123

cvv209 said:


> I do not have pay slips for my first company which i worked around 9.5 years back. I got reference declaration from colleague (Manager) and got positive outcome for ACS Assessment. As per ACS, experience is considered from Sept 2008. I have payslips from my second company. i.e from Dec 2006 till now (9.5 years).
> From sept 2008, mean I am between 5 to 8 years of exp (exactly, 7 years 10 months) and have 10 points.
> Submitted EOI in April 2016 and waiting for invitation in aug as i have only 60 points.
> 1) My doubt is that do i need to submit payslips for all past 10 years of experience or is it enough to submit payslips from Sept 2008 from which ACS will consider experience?
> 2) If i need to submit last 10 years means that i need to provide payslips for 1 or 2 quarters in 2006 from my first company, which i do not have. In this case, is the reference declaration from colleague is enough at the time of visa application lodging?


I think evidence would be needed only for the period for which you are claiming points.


----------



## Sathish27

Sat,

OMG, that's a great relief. Thanks for your quick turn around. Hope to receive the golden email shortly.

Reg,
Sathish.


----------



## caofficearun

Hi Friends,
Occupation ceiling values for the 2016-17 programme year have been declared.


----------



## imran23

prestyler said:


> My time-line is as follows:
> EOI Submitted: 9-Mar-2016 (Total Points 70 including state sponsorship)
> NSW Invitation: 18-Mar-2016 (My occupation was in stream-2)
> NSW Application Approved: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa Invitation: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa application submitted and fees paid: 17-Apr-2016
> Medical and all documents uploaded: 25-Apr-2016
> CO allocated and requested for more info: 31-May-2016
> Additional information provided: 5-June-2016
> Delay Email: 20-June-2016
> 
> My immiaccount status is showing: Assessment in Process


Hi I would like to know that what does it mean by Stream -2 , I have submitted mt requested Documents in the 2 week of May and till today no contact from DIBP. even though no email, Can you please Guide me?


----------



## imran23

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, i would suggest just to wait - some family members might get their medicals processed a bit later. Not unusual.


Hi I would like to know that , I have submitted my requested Documents on the 2nd week of May and till today no contact from DIBP. even though no delay email, Can you please Guide me?


----------



## andreyx108b

imran23 said:


> Hi I would like to know that , I have submitted my requested Documents on the 2nd week of May and till today no contact from DIBP. even though no delay email, Can you please Guide me?


It may take quite a while, only 6 weeks seems to have passed since CO request... i would suggest not to worry for another 6 weeks as a minimum, hopefully by this time grant will come.


----------



## zpat978

*Visa 190 for 262113 System Administrator*

I have skills assessment done for 262113 System Administrator, would i be eligible for any state sponsorship. 

I am worried that for this job code there are no open state sponsorship? My points total will be 60 after state sponsorship.


----------



## Upendraa

Hi All,

One quick question regarding partner point. 

I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)

Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.

Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?

Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## imran23

andreyx108b said:


> It may take quite a while, only 6 weeks seems to have passed since CO request... i would suggest not to worry for another 6 weeks as a minimum, hopefully by this time grant will come.


Thanks for your reply but It has been already 12 weeks. because I have applied for my visa in the first week of April and they requested me the documents in the 2nd week of MAy and I have submitted the documents on the same day when requested. Do you think still I have to wait for another 6 weeks?


----------



## jwmcgill

Hey guys,

I am newbie and here are my details:

Occupation Code: 261312
Current points: 60 + 5 (SS)
EOI 189 - June 27 2016

Here is the breakdown of points:
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp: 10 (ACS+ skilled work: 7 years and 9 months)
Lang: 10 (IELTS: L: 8.0 R: 7.5 W: 7.5 S: 8.0)

Recently I have submitted EOI 190 for Victoria and NSW. 
#1. Can you please answer when to expect response from VIC and NSW? 
#2. Wondering if anyone knows if 190 is open for ICT Developer Programmer in South Australia? 
#3. Has anyone recently received ITA from SA in ICT 261XXX occupations? 
#4. Shall I go ahead and create EOI 190 for SA?


----------



## vikaschandra

jwmcgill said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am newbie and here are my details:
> 
> Occupation Code: 261312
> Current points: 60 + 5 (SS)
> EOI 189 - June 27 2016
> 
> Here is the breakdown of points:
> Age: 25
> Edu: 15
> Exp: 10 (ACS+ skilled work: 7 years and 9 months)
> Lang: 10 (IELTS: L: 8.0 R: 7.5 W: 7.5 S: 8.0)
> 
> Recently I have submitted EOI 190 for Victoria and NSW.
> #1. Can you please answer when to expect response from VIC and NSW?
> #2. Wondering if anyone knows if 190 is open for ICT Developer Programmer in South Australia?
> #3. Has anyone recently received ITA from SA in ICT 261XXX occupations?
> #4. Shall I go ahead and create EOI 190 for SA?


#1. Can you please answer when to expect response from VIC and NSW? *Well nothing for sure can be said with regards to state sponsorship you may hear from them as soon as a week or may not hear from them for months.It would all depend on there criteria to choose for nomination*
#2. Wondering if anyone knows if 190 is open for ICT Developer Programmer in South Australia? *Yes it is open for details google ANZSCOSEARCH and check the code or visit SA Website. SA might have special conditions for nomination*
#3. Has anyone recently received ITA from SA in ICT 261XXX occupations? *many applicants refer to the tracker available you can check for updates there*
#4. Shall I go ahead and create EOI 190 for SA?[/QUOTE] *Check the requirements if you meet those you can go ahead and lodge another EOI*


----------



## sat123

Upendraa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point.
> 
> I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.
> 
> Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks


Is account manager present in csol for NSW? If your and your partners Occupation are in the csol list for same state then you can claim points for partner points. Or they both need to be in sol list.


----------



## jwmcgill

vikaschandra said:


> #1. Can you please answer when to expect response from VIC and NSW? *Well nothing for sure can be said with regards to state sponsorship you may hear from them as soon as a week or may not hear from them for months.It would all depend on there criteria to choose for nomination*
> #2. Wondering if anyone knows if 190 is open for ICT Developer Programmer in South Australia? *Yes it is open for details google ANZSCOSEARCH and check the code or visit SA Website. SA might have special conditions for nomination*
> #3. Has anyone recently received ITA from SA in ICT 261XXX occupations? *many applicants refer to the tracker available you can check for updates there*
> #4. Shall I go ahead and create EOI 190 for SA?


 *Check the requirements if you meet those you can go ahead and lodge another EOI*[/QUOTE]

Thanks vikaschandra for your response and steering me in right directions. I went through the tracker and I don't see any log of invitations from SA for ICT occupations in 2016. I will keep looking while waiting for invitation on my existing 190.


----------



## andreyx108b

jwmcgill said:


> *Check the requirements if you meet those you can go ahead and lodge another EOI*




Thanks vikaschandra for your response and steering me in right directions. I went through the tracker and I don't see any log of invitations from SA for ICT occupations in 2016. I will keep looking while waiting for invitation on my existing 190.[/QUOTE]



I dont think SA sent many - they have special conditions for ICT occupations, hence few apply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwmcgill

Seems South Australia has recently updated their rules on offshore ICT applicants. As per an article published on 03 June 2016 on migration.sa.gove.au:

"From 4 July 2016, Immigration SA will require offshore applicants for ICT occupations that appear on the State Nominated Occupation List to meet a higher points requirement on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. This will apply to any occupation involving a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS).

Please refer to the State Nominated Occupation List for details of the current minimum points requirement for your ICT occupation. The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points
required. "


----------



## andreyx108b

jwmcgill said:


> Seems South Australia has recently updated their rules on offshore ICT applicants. As per an article published on 03 June 2016 on migration.sa.gove.au:
> 
> "From 4 July 2016, Immigration SA will require offshore applicants for ICT occupations that appear on the State Nominated Occupation List to meet a higher points requirement on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test. This will apply to any occupation involving a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS).
> 
> Please refer to the State Nominated Occupation List for details of the current minimum points requirement for your ICT occupation. The minimum points requirement will initially be set at 70 points (including state nomination points) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points depending on the number of applications received. Immigration SA will provide notice of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points
> required. "




I think it has been like this for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa

Thanks for your reply. I have read in other thread that occupation should be only in same list. In same state list is not required. 

If anyone has claim points in similar way, can share their experiences?? Thanks


----------



## Upendraa

sat123 said:


> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point.
> 
> I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.
> 
> Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Is account manager present in csol for NSW? If your and your partners Occupation are in the csol list for same state then you can claim points for partner points. Or they both need to be in sol list.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I have got below email reply from NSW for my partner point query. They haven't mentioned that both occupation should be in the same state list. Any thoughts??
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
To be eligible to claim points for partner skills your partner must:

- Have a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the CSOL
- Be aged under 50 years
- Be able to demonstrate 'competent English' with a valid and accepted English language test.


----------



## thisisgags

prestyler said:


> My time-line is as follows:
> EOI Submitted: 9-Mar-2016 (Total Points 70 including state sponsorship)
> NSW Invitation: 18-Mar-2016 (My occupation was in stream-2)
> NSW Application Approved: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa Invitation: 07-Apr-2016
> Visa application submitted and fees paid: 17-Apr-2016
> Medical and all documents uploaded: 25-Apr-2016
> CO allocated and requested for more info: 31-May-2016
> Additional information provided: 5-June-2016
> Delay Email: 20-June-2016
> 
> My immiaccount status is showing: Assessment in Process




Hi, can you pls confirm which email id did you get this delay email from? And if you can share the content of the email, if thats generic. Thx.


----------



## Ttaabb

255785 said:


> Tab123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I applied for 190 visa on 16 march and a Co was allotted on 26 april. We provided the document but received the delay in processing email on 30 may. I'm guessing most applicants have received similar email.
> My question is, are higher points (in my case 80) given a preference in granting visas, and in waiting queues?
> How soon should I expect a grant?
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> @Tab123
> 
> For which state did you lodged your application?
Click to expand...

NSW. Still waiting for the grant... :/


----------



## sat123

Upendraa said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point.
> 
> I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.
> 
> Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Is account manager present in csol for NSW? If your and your partners Occupation are in the csol list for same state then you can claim points for partner points. Or they both need to be in sol list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have got below email reply from NSW for my partner point query. They haven't mentioned that both occupation should be in the same state list. Any thoughts??
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To be eligible to claim points for partner skills your partner must:
> 
> - Have a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the CSOL
> - Be aged under 50 years
> - Be able to demonstrate 'competent English' with a valid and accepted English language test.
Click to expand...

On the nsw site, they have asked to refer the dibp site for points test where it's clearly mentioned (please see poi t 3) - 

Partner skills - 
You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
1. were under 50 years of age

2. had at least competent English

3. had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation

4. had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.


----------



## 255785

@All,

1. If we open our immi account daily to check the status of our application will it put our case back to the queue?

2. I loged my application 1 month back but added 1 more document yesterday to the immi account, will it also put my case back to the queue?

Please help!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

255785 said:


> @All,
> 
> 1. If we open our immi account daily to check the status of our application will it put our case back to the queue?
> 
> 2. I loged my application 1 month back but added 1 more document yesterday to the immi account, will it also put my case back to the queue?
> 
> Please help!!!


1. yes... i am kidding, of course no.
2. no


----------



## alinackvi

*Missing pages in submitted Form 80*

Hi,

I completed FORM 80 by typing in the info on my PC in the editable PDF and then printed, signed and scanned to individual images which were then compiled into a single PDF. 

While compiling the separate images to a PDF somehow two pages/images were not included in the resulting PDF (I am not sure what could have caused this), and the Form 80 was sent to CO via email as well as uploaded on ImmI Account site (Information Provided button clicked), with the same error/mistake.

Now, please let me know:

1. How can I inform the Department about this mistake? - the official method
2. Are there any such cases reported before?
3. Any relevant consequences? delays?

Many thanks for any supporting info.


----------



## vikaschandra

alinackvi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I completed FORM 80 by typing in the info on my PC in the editable PDF and then printed, signed and scanned to individual images which were then compiled into a single PDF.
> 
> While compiling the separate images to a PDF somehow two pages/images were not included in the resulting PDF (I am not sure what could have caused this), and the Form 80 was sent to CO via email as well as uploaded on ImmI Account site (Information Provided button clicked), with the same error/mistake.
> 
> Now, please let me know:
> 
> 1. How can I inform the Department about this mistake? - the official method
> 2. Are there any such cases reported before?
> 3. Any relevant consequences? delays?
> 
> Many thanks for any supporting info.


Well at this moment all you can do is prepare the file again, check it thoroughly that none of the pages are missing, rename the file and sent it back again and upload to the immi account as well. 

All the applicants ensure to check the PDF file prior to uploading it, have not seen any similar instance reported

Yes it could cause delay as the CO might come back and ask for the form again which will delay the processing.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

So Guys, what do you reckon 1st July is going to be like are they going to send grants to everyone on hold?


----------



## cvv209

sat123 said:


> I think evidence would be needed only for the period for which you are claiming points.


Thanks for your help


----------



## andreyx108b

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So Guys, what do you reckon 1st July is going to be like are they going to send grants to everyone on hold?




Not in a single day... but yes the ball will start rolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

Hope you guys noticed too, the person, who's grant was revoked (on immitracker) yesterday, has now deleted his entry from the list....


----------



## Upendraa

sat123 said:


> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point.
> 
> I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.
> 
> Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Is account manager present in csol for NSW? If your and your partners Occupation are in the csol list for same state then you can claim points for partner points. Or they both need to be in sol list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have got below email reply from NSW for my partner point query. They haven't mentioned that both occupation should be in the same state list. Any thoughts??
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To be eligible to claim points for partner skills your partner must:
> 
> - Have a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the CSOL
> - Be aged under 50 years
> - Be able to demonstrate 'competent English' with a valid and accepted English language test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the nsw site, they have asked to refer the dibp site for points test where it's clearly mentioned (please see poi t 3) -
> 
> Partner skills -
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 1. were under 50 years of age
> 
> 2. had at least competent English
> 
> 3. had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> 
> 4. had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.
Click to expand...

Yes but it is no where mentioned that both the occupation must be sponsored by same state?? Your thoughts??


----------



## brownberry

Hello all,

I have submitted my documents to VETASSESS. Fingers crossed that it will be positive.
I will apply for Life scientist 234511. Unfortunately not many states are going to sponsor that for this year.

I obtained PhD from Australia in 2013.
Worked in Malaysia since graduated.
IELTS: 7.5


----------



## godspeed4476

After receiving an Invitation from the state, how does the future application process pan out? Do we compete with 189 guys on points or we can get through with 5 points less? I am 65 in finance manager category, and its quite impossible to get a visa these points under accountants category.


----------



## brownberry

Can anyone guide me on how to get sponsored/nominated please? Kind of lost with so many posts and threads


----------



## sat123

Upendraa said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point.
> 
> I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.
> 
> Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Is account manager present in csol for NSW? If your and your partners Occupation are in the csol list for same state then you can claim points for partner points. Or they both need to be in sol list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have got below email reply from NSW for my partner point query. They haven't mentioned that both occupation should be in the same state list. Any thoughts??
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> To be eligible to claim points for partner skills your partner must:
> 
> - Have a positive skills assessment for an occupation on the CSOL
> - Be aged under 50 years
> - Be able to demonstrate 'competent English' with a valid and accepted English language test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the nsw site, they have asked to refer the dibp site for points test where it's clearly mentioned (please see poi t 3) -
> 
> Partner skills -
> You can receive five points if, when you are invited to apply for this visa, your partner provides evidence that they:
> 1. were under 50 years of age
> 
> 2. had at least competent English
> 
> 3. had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation
> 
> 4. had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but it is no where mentioned that both the occupation must be sponsored by same state?? Your thoughts??
Click to expand...

I interpret this from the term same occupation list but might be wrong.


----------



## sat123

brownberry said:


> Can anyone guide me on how to get sponsored/nominated please? Kind of lost with so many posts and threads


No idea about the other states but nsw does not need you to take action. If you have opted for 190 category and selected nsw in EOI then they will themselves review on the basis of your points, English score, occupation and send the invite as they review the list.


----------



## brownberry

sat123 said:


> No idea about the other states but nsw does not need you to take action. If you have opted for 190 category and selected nsw in EOI then they will themselves review on the basis of your points, English score, occupation and send the invite as they review the list.


Thanks! Unfortunately life scientist 234511 is not listed for nsw. 
I will try to find out for other states


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> Thanks vikaschandra for your response and steering me in right directions. I went through the tracker and I don't see any log of invitations from SA for ICT occupations in 2016. I will keep looking while waiting for invitation on my existing 190.




I dont think SA sent many - they have special conditions for ICT occupations, hence few apply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Agree with Andrey SA have been strict on sending out nominations to applicants I personally must have seen only few


----------



## dinusai

I received a email from skill select to check my account, but whereas I have already applied for VISA. Did anyone else fall under same issue? Also there was nothing in the EOI also, it remains in same status as LODGED...


----------



## jwmcgill

Upendraa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point.
> 
> I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.
> 
> Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks


I did a quick search on ANZSCOSEARCH.COM and it says ICT Account Manager is not eligible for sponsorship in any state except South Australia ("Special Conditions Apply"). 810 AUD is a big amount and you may want to do thorough research before investing it.


----------



## vikaschandra

dinusai said:


> I received a email from skill select to check my account, but whereas I have already applied for VISA. Did anyone else fall under same issue? Also there was nothing in the EOI also, it remains in same status as LODGED...


What does the email exactly say?
Have you lodged your Visa Application or yet to receive Invite? 
And what is the status on your visa application (Application Received, Assessment in Progress, Information Requested, Finalized)

Your statement is vague, you are saying you already applied for Visa on the other hand you are saying your eoi status remains as lodged 

If you have lodged visa the status on the eoi should be invited. If you have not received the ITA how would it be possible that you applied for Visa:confused2:


----------



## dinusai

Vikas, if you lodge your visa, the EOI says LODGED, not invited... Invited is the state when u get invited, after that if you file the visa application, then it turns LODGED.

And for your another question, VISA has been lodged 4months back and in immi account and it is in Assessment in progress status.

Regards,
Dinesh.


----------



## vikaschandra

dinusai said:


> Vikas, if you lodge your visa, the EOI says LODGED, not invited... Invited is the state when u get invited, after that if you file the visa application, then it turns LODGED.
> 
> And for your another question, VISA has been lodged 4months back and in immi account and it is in Assessment in progress status.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.


Ahh I missed on that my bad. What does the email exactly say? Did you have any other eoi as well?


----------



## dinusai

It just says, please check your skill select account for the new message... But unfortunately nothing is found... My EOI details are same as before. 

Yes I had another EOI, which was withdrawn long back, since I was invited.


----------



## dinusai

Related to other EOI which I withdrawn, I cannot even login to that, since it's under withdrawn status.


----------



## Hi there

dinusai said:


> Related to other EOI which I withdrawn, I cannot even login to that, since it's under withdrawn status.


Dear Dinusai and other experienced members of the Forum,

I just got the skillselect email today which says:

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;


Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator


Like you Dinusai, there is no message in Skillselect (EOI) and it say "Lodged". In Immiaccount the status say " Assessment in progress". I have not had any second EOI and still got this email. What should I do now? What did you do Dinusai? 

Please help me with this. Regards,


----------



## Upendraa

jwmcgill said:


> Upendraa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question regarding partner point.
> 
> I am primary applicant and having positive ACS as software engineer (present in SOL & CSOL) and my wife occupation is ICT Account Manager (Only present in CSOL). She is already having her IELTS score as 6.5 (6 in each section)
> 
> Just wanted to be sure before proceeding with her skill assessment and investing AUD $810.
> 
> Can I get 5 point for partner if I will go for visa 190 for NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick search on ANZSCOSEARCH.COM and it says ICT Account Manager is not eligible for sponsorship in any state except South Australia ("Special Conditions Apply"). 810 AUD is a big amount and you may want to do thorough research before investing it.
Click to expand...

Ya I know its a big amount that's why trying to get exact info if anyone has.

As far as I know partner point is not related to state sponsorship and also she will be secondary applicant. I am primary and my occupation software engineer sponsored by almost all states. Just wanted to take 5 points from her skill assessment.


----------



## maglev

hello guys,
i have a problem plz help ,
firstly , my CO emailed me saying that many fields are left blank in my form ,especially education and employment parts, although i wrotemany details there. 
could this be a software issue , ?? i wrote the form usin foxit reader, but when i tried to view it now using acrobat reader DC , fields were really blank.. has anyone else faced the same issue or is it just me?

secondly, for questions not applicable to us , should we leave blank or writ N/A ?? for example if the question asks u if u r in Australia or no? if no go to part J ...


thanks alot


----------



## dinusai

Hi.. I sent an email to the migration team of concerned state... In my case I sent to NSW migration email id which is present in your invitation email.


----------



## Hi there

dinusai said:


> Hi.. I sent an email to the migration team of concerned state... In my case I sent to NSW migration email id which is present in your invitation email.


OK, Thanks. But what they said in response? Is there any thing we should do related to Immiaccount or Skillselect profile? or is it a sign for some progress in the process?


----------



## GOR

Hi all,

If you know of anyone who has Hepatitis C and has their visa approved/rejected, can you share the experiences and is there a way that one get around it? We are going through medicals now and is worried that our application might be rejected because of my spouse’s Hepatitis C condition...

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Raknahsnura

Guys, I'm new here. I will just update my timeline here. Please help me.

I got my Invitation to apply for NSW 190 by end of Jan
I got my Nomination approved for the same by end of Feb
I submitted the application and made the payment by end of April 
Submitted the pcc and medicals for me and my spouse by end of May

I have not been contacted by anyone and the application status has not changed from Application Received since day 1.

I'm a bit worried about this, any help or information will be helpful


----------



## dinusai

I received the following email regarding skill select message from NSW.

"I understand that you have already been nominated by NSW and you have lodged your visa application to DIBP.

I am not able to advise you on this matter as we are not involved in the visa application process or SkillSelect.

You will need to refer to the SkillSelect website or the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"

My next option is to use enquiry options in DIBP website.


----------



## sat123

Raknahsnura said:


> Guys, I'm new here. I will just update my timeline here. Please help me.
> 
> I got my Invitation to apply for NSW 190 by end of Jan
> I got my Nomination approved for the same by end of Feb
> I submitted the application and made the payment by end of April
> Submitted the pcc and medicals for me and my spouse by end of May
> 
> I have not been contacted by anyone and the application status has not changed from Application Received since day 1.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about this, any help or information will be helpful


No need to worry. Most of the folks who applied in April end have not yet received grant. If you have added all documents then you might get direct grant. If not, then you will soon be contacted by CO. But you are not delayed in queue.


----------



## YuviSingh

maglev said:


> hello guys,
> i have a problem plz help ,
> firstly , my CO emailed me saying that many fields are left blank in my form ,especially education and employment parts, although i wrotemany details there.
> could this be a software issue , ?? i wrote the form usin foxit reader, but when i tried to view it now using acrobat reader DC , fields were really blank.. has anyone else faced the same issue or is it just me?
> 
> secondly, for questions not applicable to us , should we leave blank or writ N/A ?? for example if the question asks u if u r in Australia or no? if no go to part J ...
> 
> 
> thanks alot


You might not have left those fields blank but due to interactive nature of the form they might not be showing up, when you click on them it shows. Probably you can ask case officer to view in GoogleChrome or IE or try saving in non-interactive mode

leave blank


----------



## sat123

YuviSingh said:


> maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello guys,
> i have a problem plz help ,
> firstly , my CO emailed me saying that many fields are left blank in my form ,especially education and employment parts, although i wrotemany details there.
> could this be a software issue , ?? i wrote the form usin foxit reader, but when i tried to view it now using acrobat reader DC , fields were really blank.. has anyone else faced the same issue or is it just me?
> 
> secondly, for questions not applicable to us , should we leave blank or writ N/A ?? for example if the question asks u if u r in Australia or no? if no go to part J ...
> 
> 
> thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> You might not have left those fields blank but due to interactive nature of the form they might not be showing up, when you click on them it shows. Probably you can ask case officer to view in GoogleChrome or IE or try saving in non-interactive mode
> 
> leave blank
Click to expand...

I think it's better to save the form in right format and upload again rather then relying on CO to follow the steps. You might end up wasting more time in follow-ups.


----------



## Axeem

Hello everyone,

I will be promoted next month, starting 1 July. Do I need to fill change in circumstances form? along with Form 1221 and Form 80? 

Kindly advise.

Azeem


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Guys what you hoping for tomorrow ? 
Who expect grant for tomorrow?


----------



## Nm-march

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Guys what you hoping for tomorrow ?
> Who expect grant for tomorrow?


I hope all of us who are waiting receive their grants from tomorow. . M waiting since 17th march my friend..haven't heard anything. .since the time I've lodge my visa on 17th march. Immiaccount just says Application received. .


----------



## Viveknagpal

Wait should be over now, waiting since 17th Dec 2015.


----------



## naushadqamar

Guys I have one question :
Below is the CO email :
I acknowledge that you have provided a police certificate from Pakistan (Karachi) which specifies the stay period from 15 January 1990 to 12 March 2013.

Please provide a Pakistan police certificate that covers the period 13 March 2013 to February 2014 (when you list UAE as your subsequent address).

Mistakenly I had miss that period (13 March 2013 to February 2014) although I was still on the same location . 

Now should I provide new pcc that covers period from 15 January 1990 to Feb 2014 or only 13 March 2013 to February 2014?


----------



## tabish_mb

Dear All,

I have two questions, if someone can help me.
1- After paying the fee on immiaccount, do I need to do Health Assessment and PCC on my own and upload or should i wait for the CO to get assigned and request for it?
2- I have never been called by any other name or I have never used any ither name in any of my documents, so I have marked "NO" againt the other name or spellings question. But, in UAE, they have put my fathers name in between my first and last name for Visa purpose but with the same spelling. Therefore, the PCC from UAE will be having this name on it. Now i am getting a bit skeptical about this.

Regards,


----------



## anarzan

anilbondada said:


> Any update in your invitation?
> even I am waiting for invitation for 190 subclass ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer


My EOI date is 11 May 2016 for VIC, I just received mail why I chose VIC and nothing after. whats the process?


----------



## HasIrf

To those who are awaiting for PR : All the very best and may luck favour each one of you!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

So Guys hopefully its gonna rain grants tomorrow, you folks ready?


----------



## Nm-march

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So Guys hopefully its gonna rain grants tomorrow, you folks ready?


Lol.. ready n how.. hope all of us who have been waiting receive good news ..


----------



## 1106762

*Invitation ??*



Tinkerbell1 said:


> So Guys hopefully its gonna rain grants tomorrow, you folks ready?


I hope invitations start soon too


----------



## tabish_mb

Boss anyone can help


----------



## tabish_mb

tabish_mb said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have two questions, if someone can help me.
> 1- After paying the fee on immiaccount, do I need to do Health Assessment and PCC on my own and upload or should i wait for the CO to get assigned and request for it?
> 2- I have never been called by any other name or I have never used any ither name in any of my documents, so I have marked "NO" againt the other name or spellings question. But, in UAE, they have put my fathers name in between my first and last name for Visa purpose but with the same spelling. Therefore, the PCC from UAE will be having this name on it. Now i am getting a bit skeptical about this.
> 
> Regards,



Boss anyone can help


----------



## Rabbahs

tabish_mb said:


> Boss anyone can help


1- After paying the fee on immiaccount, do I need to do Health Assessment and PCC on my own and upload or should i wait for the CO to get assigned and request for it?
You do not have to wait for CO to ask you, do it before CO ask to have better chances to get direct grant
2- I have never been called by any other name or I have never used any ither name in any of my documents, so I have marked "NO" againt the other name or spellings question. But, in UAE, they have put my fathers name in between my first and last name for Visa purpose but with the same spelling. Therefore, the PCC from UAE will be having this name on it. Now i am getting a bit skeptical about this.
Try to use your passport name as much as you can


----------



## tabish_mb

Rabbahs said:


> tabish_mb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boss anyone can help
> 
> 
> 
> 1- After paying the fee on immiaccount, do I need to do Health Assessment and PCC on my own and upload or should i wait for the CO to get assigned and request for it?
> You do not have to wait for CO to ask you, do it before CO ask to have better chances to get direct grant
> 2- I have never been called by any other name or I have never used any ither name in any of my documents, so I have marked "NO" againt the other name or spellings question. But, in UAE, they have put my fathers name in between my first and last name for Visa purpose but with the same spelling. Therefore, the PCC from UAE will be having this name on it. Now i am getting a bit skeptical about this.
> Try to use your passport name as much as you can
Click to expand...

Actually its not me who has changed the name, the ministry does it itself. The name is same but it has fathers name in between the first and tge last name. Now the PCC from UAE would contain the same. So should i get some document from ministry that the name and passport both belongs to same person


----------



## janadhakshin

*Query*



ashwin.nooli said:


> Nothing fishy... be optimistic dude...


*Hi Ashwin,*

What was your IELTS or PTE score?

I have completed 8 years exp, chances of getting another 5 points. 

Will I get invite with 65 without 7 in IELTS?

*Regards,
Jana
*
_________________________________________________

*ANZSCO Code:* 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer

*ACS: *Successful 8th April 2015

*IELTS Test: *6.5 Overall W:6 S:6.5 R:7 L:7.5
*PTE Test: * 6.5 Overal L: 64 R: 67 S: 64 W: 67

*EOI Submitted:* 55+5 points 190 NSW 8th July 2015

*Invitation:* ???

*Visa Apply: *???

*Visa Grant:* ???

*Fly: *???


----------



## Abhishu

subscribed


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

no grants


----------



## makapaka

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> no grants


Hi mrsalmanyosuf 
When did you apply?


----------



## erlisa

any great news for today?


----------



## shan.sm34

*Lodged 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March*

Dear Experts,

I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July.
How soon I can get Visa Grant ?:fingerscrossed:


Thanks,
Shantanu


----------



## Tinkerbell1

No grants yet, not a good atart to the new year i guess


----------



## Ttaabb

No grants, no news


----------



## Nm-march

Hi guys my immiaccount now shows a correspondence dated 27th April which states CO assigned .. until yesterday I cldn see this letter. .today it's showing ..dated 27th April ! Very strange.


----------



## Nm-march

shan.sm34 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I lodged my 190 Visa for VIC on 17th March 2016 under 263111. CO assigned on 28th April & additional info provided on 3rd May. Till now my application status is as "Assessment in progress". However 3 months SLA also crossed. I do not know whether I should ask them over mail about this delay in visa grant or not. Does it impact on processing of my visa application. Please suggest me . I know their financial year ends on 30th June. They might have deficiency of visas or insufficient via quota until 1st of July.
> How soon I can get Visa Grant ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Shantanu


Hi Shan..I've lodged my visa on the same date. I haven'tbeen contacted at all. I called the CO office and received a standard response under process. Hold on may b grants shld start in from today. All of us have been waiting in the same boat. Good luck.


----------



## Riyane

And then again a weekend comes. 
Don't know when this waiting game is gonna end. 
Completing 88 days today with the status "Received".
Its a real test of patience.


----------



## sweetgn

So a bad start of the year... Hopes of many turned down including me &#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Nm-march

Riyane said:


> And then again a weekend comes.
> Don't know when this waiting game is gonna end.
> Completing 88 days today with the status "Received".
> Its a real test of patience.


I've completed more than 100 days my friend. . Waiting since 17th march.


----------



## Viaan

Nm-march said:


> Hi guys my immiaccount now shows a correspondence dated 27th April which states CO assigned .. until yesterday I cldn see this letter. .today it's showing ..dated 27th April ! Very strange.


Was it CO assigned or immi commence mail?

because even for me i got the mail on 16th June but it was not on the immi account today suddenly it appeared. 

Viaan


----------



## sweetgn

Nm-march said:


> I've completed more than 100 days my friend. . Waiting since 17th march.


And me since 6th march


----------



## Black_Rose

Today my application status has changed from Application Submitted to "Received". Anyone experienced the same?:confused2:


----------



## rekhapagad

Yes, folks.

the status is now showing as 'Received' (earlier it was Application Received). Even for me the commence email was not showing in the immi account mailbox until yesterday but showing up now.

Probably the system was updated during overnight maintenance window...


----------



## rekhapagad

hi guys,

my friend got the grant today (NSW nominated..)... He lodged visa on 25th April... CO contact was sometime in May...


----------



## Viaan

rekhapagad said:


> Yes, folks.
> 
> the status is now showing as 'Received' (earlier it was Application Received). Even for me the commence email was not showing in the immi account mailbox until yesterday but showing up now.
> 
> Probably the system was updated during overnight maintenance window...


Can you share your timeline please, and who is your co?

Viaan


----------



## sgrmhn

Hello everybody, I am in a bit of dilemma and any suggestion pointing me towards right direction will be greatly appreciated.

I have 55 points and was thinking of applying for NSW State Nomination(VISA 190) which will give me 5 additional points.

Age - 30 points (32 year running now)
Education - 15 points (BE in Electronics and Communications Engineering)
PTE - 10 points
ACS for Software engineer done with 6 yrs experience. Result was positive but deducted 4 years of experience. So I only have 2 years valid working experience. 

My confusion is should I apply for VISA 190 or VISA 489? My consultancy suggested me to apply for VISA 489 as 2 years or valid work experience will not be sufficient for VISA 190. Is is correct or should I apply for VISA 190 ???

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rekhapagad

Viaan said:


> Can you share your timeline please, and who is your co?
> 
> Viaan


Hey Viaan,

ICT Business Analyst - 261111
NSW nominated - 190 - 65 points

IELTS Nov 2015
ACS - 15Mar2016
EOI Submitted 190 - 16Mar2016
NSW Invitation Received - 15Apr2016
NSW Application Submited - 17Apr2016
NSW Approval & PR Invite - 29Apr2016
Visa Lodged - 08May2016
Meds - 10May2016
PCC - 13May 2016
Docs upload - 16May2016 & 21May2016
Immi Assessment Commence Mail- 14Jun2016 (CO - Sophie - Adelaide)


----------



## shan.sm34

Nm-march said:


> I've completed more than 100 days my friend. . Waiting since 17th march.



Hope to get visa grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nm-march

Viaan said:


> Nm-march said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys my immiaccount now shows a correspondence dated 27th April which states CO assigned .. until yesterday I cldn see this letter. .today it's showing ..dated 27th April ! Very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it CO assigned or immi commence mail?
> 
> because even for me i got the mail on 16th June but it was not on the immi account today suddenly it appeared.
> 
> Viaan
Click to expand...

Well it just says your application is in process and CO is assigned. GSM Adelaide.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Thought it was going to be raining grants today but turns out a dry day, well i don't know about Australia but with all this wait DIBP is making me a saint of patience and i'm definitely going to Heaven.


----------



## Nm-march

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thought it was going to be raining grants today but turns out a dry day, well i don't know about Australia but with all this wait DIBP is making me a saint of patience and i'm definitely going to Heaven.


Lol.. I know how it feels tinker bell. . Just hang in there. The good thing is u know u not alone. M sure things will turn out good for all of us.


----------



## Riyane

Nm-march said:


> Well it just says your application is in process and CO is assigned. GSM Adelaide.


Good that at least now you know that your application is being processed....unlike few of us who have no idea what's happening with our application  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hardeep689

Black_Rose said:


> Today my application status has changed from Application Submitted to "Received". Anyone experienced the same?:confused2:


Hi, my application status also changed from Application Received to Received. Visa lodged on 9th June.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hardeep689 said:


> Hi, my application status also changed from Application Received to Received. Visa lodged on 9th June.


Just a software update from DIBP....nothing to worry


----------



## ginugeorge

rekhapagad said:


> Hey Viaan,
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> NSW nominated - 190 - 65 points
> 
> IELTS Nov 2015
> ACS - 15Mar2016
> EOI Submitted 190 - 16Mar2016
> NSW Invitation Received - 15Apr2016
> NSW Application Submited - 17Apr2016
> NSW Approval & PR Invite - 29Apr2016
> Visa Lodged - 08May2016
> Meds - 10May2016
> PCC - 13May 2016
> Docs upload - 16May2016 & 21May2016
> Immi Assessment Commence Mail- 14Jun2016 (CO - Sophie - Adelaide)


Onshore or Offshore applicant?


----------



## rekhapagad

ginugeorge said:


> Onshore or Offshore applicant?


Im in Bangalore George...

Will send you a PM...


----------



## Viaan

rekhapagad said:


> Im in Bangalore George...
> 
> Will send you a PM...


I am also from Bangalore.. Hopefully we will hear something soon

Viaan


----------



## kubbiebrownie

over 90 days SLA reached. i submitted 30th March.....CO allocated 03rd may and requested for additional document...doc uploaded 05th May ....trusting God my grant will drop soon Amen.


----------



## Rabbahs

kubbiebrownie said:


> over 90 days SLA reached. i submitted 30th March.....CO allocated 03rd may and requested for additional document...doc uploaded 05th May ....trusting God my grant will drop soon Amen.


It will be nice to update you signature, just like majority of forum members. Thanks


----------



## ashwin.nooli

Hello Janadhakshin,

I am sorry you need 7 in all to qualify for NSW sponsorship.

My PTE score is 
L:89 R:81 S:90 W:76.


NSW and Victoria requires 7 in each band. Tasmania and Northern Territory requires 7 in each plus and offer from an employer. Only SA, WA, Queensland and ACT does not have this condition.

Hope this answers your question.



janadhakshin said:


> *Hi Ashwin,*
> 
> What was your IELTS or PTE score?
> 
> I have completed 8 years exp, chances of getting another 5 points.
> 
> Will I get invite with 65 without 7 in IELTS?
> 
> *Regards,
> Jana
> *
> _________________________________________________
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 263111: Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> *ACS: *Successful 8th April 2015
> 
> *IELTS Test: *6.5 Overall W:6 S:6.5 R:7 L:7.5
> *PTE Test: * 6.5 Overal L: 64 R: 67 S: 64 W: 67
> 
> *EOI Submitted:* 55+5 points 190 NSW 8th July 2015
> 
> *Invitation:* ???
> 
> *Visa Apply: *???
> 
> *Visa Grant:* ???
> 
> *Fly: *???


----------



## ashwin.nooli

NSW is taking a lot of time in approving sponsorship for people with 55 points. Check immi tracker to get a better idea. 

https://myimmitracker.com/



sgrmhn said:


> Hello everybody, I am in a bit of dilemma and any suggestion pointing me towards right direction will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have 55 points and was thinking of applying for NSW State Nomination(VISA 190) which will give me 5 additional points.
> 
> Age - 30 points (32 year running now)
> Education - 15 points (BE in Electronics and Communications Engineering)
> PTE - 10 points
> ACS for Software engineer done with 6 yrs experience. Result was positive but deducted 4 years of experience. So I only have 2 years valid working experience.
> 
> My confusion is should I apply for VISA 190 or VISA 489? My consultancy suggested me to apply for VISA 489 as 2 years or valid work experience will not be sufficient for VISA 190. Is is correct or should I apply for VISA 190 ???
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Black_Rose

Seems 189 is way faster than 190, but according to priority 190 should be more faster. :confused2:

I have lodged my visa application on 2nd June... no communication till than. anyone on same boat? Thanks


----------



## sat123

Black_Rose said:


> Seems 189 is way faster than 190, but according to priority 190 should be more faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 2nd June... no communication till than. anyone on same boat? Thanks


Black_rose - you have high expectations. There is a long way to go dear friend. There are many folks who had lodged in March / April and still no contact.


----------



## ginugeorge

Black_Rose said:


> Seems 189 is way faster than 190, but according to priority 190 should be more faster. :confused2:
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 2nd June... no communication till than. anyone on same boat? Thanks



Ideally it takes 15-30 days in the best case for CO contact, sometimes goes to 30-45 days too. There are cases which are above this threshold also. 

If you have submitted all the docs including PCC, Med and IMMI forms - sit back and sip coffee. It will come soon. 

Please dont get into desperation, have a good read on the city you are going to land, housing, tax reg no, bank, medical reg, culture, food etc. Relax


----------



## Black_Rose

sat123 said:


> Black_rose - you have high expectations. There is a long way to go dear friend. There are many folks who had lodged in March / April and still no contact.


I got very high expectations.


----------



## ginugeorge

Black_Rose said:


> I got very high expectations.


What happen to your first invite, why you received a re-invite?
Also timeline shows 2014 and 2016. Nothing happened in 2015?


----------



## Black_Rose

ginugeorge said:


> What happen to your first invite, why you received a re-invite?
> Also timeline shows 2014 and 2016. Nothing happened in 2015?


No, nothing happended in 2015 and I couldn't apply first invite because I was busy. :eyebrows:


----------



## ginugeorge

Black_Rose said:


> No, nothing happended in 2015 and I couldn't apply first invite because I was busy. :eyebrows:



Interesting.. They waited for your application in Feb, now you are waiting for them. Take it like that. Relax, it will come soon. All the best.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

rekhapagad said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my friend got the grant today (NSW nominated..)... He lodged visa on 25th April... CO contact was sometime in May...


Great. I lodged in April. Co contact was on 26 May and submitted my docs on 9June. Never heard from them since.. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thought it was going to be raining grants today but turns out a dry day, well i don't know about Australia but with all this wait DIBP is making me a saint of patience and i'm definitely going to Heaven.


Lol take it friend. Hope for the best 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

I'm really dissapointed now, been waiting for 3 months without any update , people get their grants in month or so but well not me i just have to wait n wait n wait in darkness


----------



## IvS

C'mon fellas, there are people who have been waiting since June 2015 and even earlier and you want your visas in a month or two! Just relax and enjoy the trip! 

It's best to be prepared for a long journey with external checks and stuff and experience an early and sudden grant rather then hoping for the visa in two weeks (like I initially did), getting disappointed, calling them, breaking everybody's balls etc. Exercise patience, folks, that's all you can do really.


----------



## jahanzeb84

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Great. I lodged in April. Co contact was on 26 May and submitted my docs on 9June. Never heard from them since..
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


What docs did your CO requested from you on 26 May?


----------



## jahanzeb84

Tinkerbell1 said:


> I'm really dissapointed now, been waiting for 3 months without any update , people get their grants in month or so but well not me i just have to wait n wait n wait in darkness


Can you share your timelines please?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

jahanzeb84 said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really dissapointed now, been waiting for 3 months without any update , people get their grants in month or so but well not me i just have to wait n wait n wait in darkness
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share your timelines please?
Click to expand...

Everything's mentioned in signature


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

jahanzeb84 said:


> What docs did your CO requested from you on 26 May?


Form 80 and additional information form and proof of Aus education.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Everything's mentioned in signature


Those who are using Tapatalk app can't see complete timeline of others.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shreya091

Can anyone tell me when 190 will start giving invitations again?


----------



## mohsen.rbn

You can check it in round times section in skill select.


Shreya091 said:


> Can anyone tell me when 190 will start giving invitations again?


----------



## Shreya091

Isn't that for 189 visas?


----------



## andreyx108b

Black_Rose said:


> Seems 189 is way faster than 190, but according to priority 190 should be more faster. :confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 2nd June... no communication till than. anyone on same boat? Thanks




Usually they are about the same, however, if you have 70+ points 189 is a faster route.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetgn

Shreya091 said:


> Can anyone tell me when 190 will start giving invitations again?


I was reading it on some nsw site that they are going to begin inviting in July end.


----------



## vrkravi

Hi All, thanks to Almighty God, we got our grant yesterday after a long wait, would like to thank all, for sharing their inputs, comments n wishes. 

I wish you all an early grant and to be patient in this journey.

Now the next challenge starts.....


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016
Delay email 27th June
Grant 1st July 2016


----------



## sweetgn

vrkravi said:


> Hi All, thanks to Almighty God, we got our grant yesterday after a long wait, would like to thank all, for sharing their inputs, comments n wishes.
> 
> I wish you all an early grant and to be patient in this journey.
> 
> Now the next challenge starts.....
> 
> 
> Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
> 1st CO contact -29/2/2016
> Request completed - 3/1/2016
> New passport- 10/3/2016
> Delay email 27th June
> Grant 1st July 2016


Congrats!! What was the occupation u applied for? And was ur employment verification done?


----------



## vrkravi

sweetgn said:


> Congrats!! What was the occupation u applied for? And was ur employment verification done?




261112



Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016
Delay email 27th June
Grant 1st July 2016


----------



## Shreya091

what's ur points


----------



## sweetgn

vrkravi said:


> 261112
> 
> 
> 
> Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
> 1st CO contact -29/2/2016
> Request completed - 3/1/2016
> New passport- 10/3/2016
> Delay email 27th June
> Grant 1st July 2016


We as in? U applied for ur family as well? Me too.
How about employment verification?


----------



## vrkravi

sweetgn said:


> We as in? U applied for ur family as well? Me too.
> 
> How about employment verification?




Yes with family, no verification 


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016
Delay email 27th June
Grant 1st July 2016


----------



## vikaschandra

vrkravi said:


> Hi All, thanks to Almighty God, we got our grant yesterday after a long wait, would like to thank all, for sharing their inputs, comments n wishes.
> 
> I wish you all an early grant and to be patient in this journey.
> 
> Now the next challenge starts.....
> 
> 
> Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
> 1st CO contact -29/2/2016
> Request completed - 3/1/2016
> New passport- 10/3/2016
> Delay email 27th June
> Grant 1st July 2016


Congratulations Ravi


----------



## vrkravi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Ravi




Thanks very much Vikas, 


Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
1st CO contact -29/2/2016
Request completed - 3/1/2016
New passport- 10/3/2016
Delay email 27th June
Grant 1st July 2016


----------



## thisisgags

vrkravi said:


> Hi All, thanks to Almighty God, we got our grant yesterday after a long wait, would like to thank all, for sharing their inputs, comments n wishes.
> 
> I wish you all an early grant and to be patient in this journey.
> 
> Now the next challenge starts.....
> 
> 
> Visa lodged i- 22/1/2016
> 1st CO contact -29/2/2016
> Request completed - 3/1/2016
> New passport- 10/3/2016
> Delay email 27th June
> Grant 1st July 2016




Congrats buddy. Enjoy you future ahead.


----------



## Viveknagpal

199 days hopefully will get grant soon


----------



## Riyane

Viveknagpal said:


> 199 days hopefully will get grant soon


When did you apply?


----------



## Viveknagpal

Riyane said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 199 days hopefully will get grant soon
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply?
Click to expand...

I applied on 17th Dec 2015
CO contacted me on 13th Jan 2016
Replied CO on 16th Jan 2016
Since then assessment in progress waiting for Grant......


----------



## Riyane

Viveknagpal said:


> I applied on 17th Dec 2015
> CO contacted me on 13th Jan 2016
> Replied CO on 16th Jan 2016
> Since then assessment in progress waiting for Grant......


I really hope and wish, this month brings an end to this long wait for most of us....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

It says assessment in progress on immigration account I don't know when I will get a Grant. And who's moving to NSW can PM so we can be in touch 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Test

13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# General Accountant
# Ielts 7
# 190 (NSW)
# Onshore

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## andreyx108b

Tinkerbell1 said:


> I'm really dissapointed now, been waiting for 3 months without any update , people get their grants in month or so but well not me i just have to wait n wait n wait in darkness




Average wait is about 75 days... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imran23

andreyx108b said:


> Average wait is about 75 days...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Any Grants are expected in this week?


----------



## maglev

ear members,

aout employment and unemployment question,
what is the best approach to answer this question in my case where i started my employments while i was still student during summer holidays at university?
in other words, there is overlapping between university and employment in some casual jobs, 
should i include education between these jobs as unemplyment? or gap?
for instance during summer 2008 , i was a salesman then after holidays i was back to uni as a student then summer 2009 i worked as a customer service then after summer iam back to university as a student...
they were 2 jobs each of a one month length.
i donot know if i should break down the whole education period to smaller periods and insert those jobs in between , or list the whole period as unemployment/student then mention there is an exception of two minor jobs?


thanks for ur help


----------



## Tinkerbell1

So the countdown begins..!


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Any Grants are expected in this week?


Yes hopefully Grants would start flowing


----------



## fahad90

Got my GRANT today. My Timeline Below

ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)

EOI 189: 30 Oct 2015 (65 points)
EOI 190 NSW: 8 March 2016 (70 points)

NSW Invitation Received: 25 March 2016
NSW lodged: 29 March 2016
NSW Approved: 6 April 2016
VISA Lodged: 9 May 2016 (all documents front loaded inc. Form 80 and 1221)
Medical: 13 May 2016
CO Assigned: 16 June 2016 (No documents requested)
Grant: 4 July 2016

No Verification call from my employer


Age: 30 Points
Education: 15 Points
Australian Study: 5 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Work Experience: 5 Points (Australian Work Experience)

Good luck to everyone who are waiting.


----------



## s.m

*Got My Grant Today !*

Good Morning Everyone,

With the grace of Almighty God and blessings and wishes of all , I and my family received our NSW sponsored 190 VISA grant today at 6:02 am. :second:



Wishing everyone a very fast and quick grant!


Cheers !!


----------



## erlisa

I'vegot my grant too!!!


----------



## sat123

Wow.... 5 grants so far today. 3 on forum and 2 on immitracker.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Congrats to all those who have received Grants. GOOD luck


----------



## tartee

Dear experts,

I have lodged my 190 (VIC) yesterday (3 July 2016). I have questions about Character Check evidence and Health Check Evidence. 

1)
As I stayed in Singapore, I need to get PCC (Singapore call it COC, Certificate of Clearance).
I made a call to COC and they responded that I need a letter from Au immigiration stating with my name that the applicant require the certificate.

As of now, I didn't see any such letter in my immi account except for the e-medical referral letter.

Any one can advice on this?

2)
I am the single applicant and included my immediate family(Parent and sibling) as Non-migrating family member. After I submit the application, I realised that I need to provide health check and character check for included family member. 

Does that mean I need to go through the Medical and PCC for my family member too? Kindly advice.

Thanks 
Tartee..


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Oh My God guys i have got the grant i m soooo happy right now, the Australian dream finally comes true for me, cant thank the members of this forum enough for all their help during this journey specifically KeeDa and Andrey you guys are doing an amazing job.


----------



## tartee

Congrats to all who got grant today... Your hard work and patience paid off.. Finally....


----------



## kk_1980

Congrats to all who got grants today!!!!!!


----------



## sydneyninja

Hi everyone, 
This forum has been great relief and informative for someone like me who was waiting for the PR Grant. 

I just wanted to thank everyone for providing information on 190 subclass, which I applied and received grant today.


----------



## rajivtechno

Congratulations to all. All the best


----------



## kk_1980

Waiting for the grant this month... Can experts advice when can I expect? below are my details.
ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)

EOI 190 NSW: Jan 2016 (70 points)
NSW Invitation Received: Jan 2016
NSW lodged: 1st Feb 2016
NSW Approved: 3rd Feb 2016
VISA Lodged: 12 Feb 2016 
Medical: 10th Feb 2016
CO Assigned: 12 March 2016 (Requested for Form 80)
Requested docs submitted on 26th March 
Status - Assessment in Progress.

Age: 25 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience : 5 Points, PTE-A: 20 Points, NSW points: 5

Thanks
KK


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Halleluyah to the Most High God. Received grants for myself and family some hours ago. we are so delighted.

Occupation Accountant
EOI Date 9/12/15
Total points 70 (Eng 20 points. Education 15, Age 30, State nomination 5)
NSW invite 26th Feburary 2016
NSW invite accepted 27th February 2016
NSW nomination approved 02 March 2016
190 visa Lodged 30th March 2016
Medicals and PCC 04 March 2016
CO Contact 02 May 2016
Visa grant 04th July 2016

Thanks a lot everyone. All the best


----------



## sat123

sat123 said:


> Wow.... 5 grants so far today. 3 on forum and 2 on immitracker.


Count is 10 now. I do not want to stop counting at 10........keep going guys.


----------



## vikaschandra

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Oh My God guys i have got the grant i m soooo happy right now, the Australian dream finally comes true for me, cant thank the members of this forum enough for all their help during this journey specifically KeeDa and Andrey you guys are doing an amazing job.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## thisisgags

kk_1980 said:


> Waiting for the grant this month... Can experts advice when can I expect? below are my details.
> ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
> 
> EOI 190 NSW: Jan 2016 (70 points)
> NSW Invitation Received: Jan 2016
> NSW lodged: 1st Feb 2016
> NSW Approved: 3rd Feb 2016
> VISA Lodged: 12 Feb 2016
> Medical: 10th Feb 2016
> CO Assigned: 12 March 2016 (Requested for Form 80)
> Requested docs submitted on 26th March
> Status - Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Age: 25 Points, Education: 15 Points, Experience : 5 Points, PTE-A: 20 Points, NSW points: 5
> 
> Thanks
> KK




Congratulations....


----------



## s.m

s.m said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> With the grace of Almighty God and blessings and wishes of all , I and my family received our NSW sponsored 190 VISA grant today at 6:02 am. :second:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a very fast and quick grant!
> 
> 
> Cheers !!



Hi everyone , 

Many congratulations to all who have received grants today... 

I really want to thank members of this forum for sharing valuable information on relevant processes. 

Special Thanks to Vikaschandra, Andreyx , others who have been consistently guiding and supporting the newer members and I think saved many from some minor / major error possibilities in this long drawn process .

Those who are planning to enter NSW in July / Aug lane: , please send private message with me. It might be helpful for all to discuss .

Cheers


----------



## Axeem

Congratulations to everyone who received grants today.

Tinkerbel, Fahad, S.M. your wait is over. Have a bless life ahead.

Best,


----------



## sweetgn

Hi, All those who have got grants in July anyones CO is Michael from Adelaide?


----------



## Axeem

Guys,

Do you inform you DIBP about the job promotion during the process? Thanks


----------



## Ramana2016

Congrats to all of them who received grants and best of luck for those waiting to receive grants.


----------



## tartee

tartee said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 (VIC) yesterday (3 July 2016). I have questions about Character Check evidence and Health Check Evidence.
> 
> 1)
> As I stayed in Singapore, I need to get PCC (Singapore call it COC, Certificate of Clearance).
> I made a call to COC and they responded that I need a letter from Au immigiration stating with my name that the applicant require the certificate.
> 
> As of now, I didn't see any such letter in my immi account except for the e-medical referral letter.
> 
> Any one can advice on this?
> 
> 2)
> I am the single applicant and included my immediate family(Parent and sibling) as Non-migrating family member. After I submit the application, I realised that I need to provide health check and character check for included family member.
> 
> Does that mean I need to go through the Medical and PCC for my family member too? Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Tartee..


Can anyone advice on this?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

maglev said:


> ear members,
> 
> aout employment and unemployment question,
> what is the best approach to answer this question in my case where i started my employments while i was still student during summer holidays at university?
> in other words, there is overlapping between university and employment in some casual jobs,
> should i include education between these jobs as unemplyment? or gap?
> for instance during summer 2008 , i was a salesman then after holidays i was back to uni as a student then summer 2009 i worked as a customer service then after summer iam back to university as a student...
> they were 2 jobs each of a one month length.
> i donot know if i should break down the whole education period to smaller periods and insert those jobs in between , or list the whole period as unemployment/student then mention there is an exception of two minor jobs?
> 
> 
> thanks for ur help


Hi. You are making it complicated IMO. if you were studyig master which happens to be a fulltime 2years degree. In the education section of form 80 you should write 2008-2010 - Masters in xyz
In the jobs section you can mention the jobs or time period you were employed. For example
Dec 2008 - Jan 2009 - sales person 
Feb 2009 - mar 2009 - Spent time with friends and visiting tourist destination. 
Mar 2009 - no 2009 - Education 
And so on.

Hope it helps.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# General Accountant
# Ielts 7
# 190 (NSW)
# Onshore

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## FahHac

Hey Guys, my first post here (although I have been following a while). I got my PR today too 

EOI 190 ACT: Mar 2016
VISA Lodged: 7 Mar 2016 
Medical: Right after
CO Assigned: Right after (Requested for Form 1221 and 80), provided 1 month later..

Age: 30 Points, Education: 20 Points, IELTS 15 points, ACT points: 5 (not very sure about the points though)

Congrats to all who received and best luck to others!
Cheers
FH


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Congratulations to everyone who received their PR'S today. Please don't forget to assist others. GOD BLESS YOU GUYS

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# General Accountant
# Ielts 7
# 190 (NSW)
# Onshore

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## funnybond4u

Alhumdulillah! (All praise to Allah)

Guys! I too got grant today.... Applied on 24th Apr, delay email 15th Jun, IED 12TH APR

Thank you everyone. This forum has been of great help to me.



Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

Congrats


----------



## kk_1980

Congrats Guys... This is giving more confidence to people like us who are waiting for grant !!!!!!!

Thanks
KK


----------



## dreamsanj

Congrats on your grants


FahHac said:


> Hey Guys, my first post here (although I have been following a while). I got my PR today too
> 
> EOI 190 ACT: Mar 2016
> VISA Lodged: 7 Mar 2016
> Medical: Right after
> CO Assigned: Right after (Requested for Form 1221 and 80), provided 1 month later..
> 
> Age: 30 Points, Education: 20 Points, IELTS 15 points, ACT points: 5 (not very sure about the points though)
> 
> Congrats to all who received and best luck to others!
> Cheers
> FH


----------



## Nm-march

Hi guys .. I've received my grant too today.. thanks to all who kept my hope alive and motivated me to hang on.. congrats to all who've received their grants today and best luck to all those who r awaiting grants. M sure it will come in soon too for all.


----------



## dreamsanj

funnybond4u said:


> Alhumdulillah! (All praise to Allah)
> 
> Guys! I too got grant today.... Applied on 24th Apr, delay email 15th Jun, IED 12TH APR
> 
> Thank you everyone. This forum has been of great help to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Looks like god answered your prayed happy Eid to you sirjee..congratulations


----------



## AA007

congratulations to all who have received grants today
All the best for those who are waiting :+1:


----------



## funnybond4u

dreamsanj said:


> Looks like god answered your prayed happy Eid to you sirjee..congratulations


Thank you Sir!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Rose

Wow... Congrats to everyone who got their grant. I can't wait anymore ... Yaaahhhhhh where is my granttttt????????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvsalunkhe

Hi All
Have anyone done assessment for "ENGINEERING MANAGER (EM) ANZSCO 133211" from Engineers Australia (EA) ??
I need some help in regards to this.

1) Engineering Episodes (EE)
If I am applying for EM assessment then do my all episodes need to be related to EM experience ??

2) I understand the EE is only an episode from your entire career and not necessarily the whole career ? please correct me if i am wrong.

3) Do anyone have sample for the EE ? i need Urgently.

4) Are academic transcripts a must ?? I have engineering Degree from Mumbai University.

regards
Chetan


----------



## ryan.rich

Just put in my 190 application for South Australia this morning now that my occupation is on their state occupation list.

Now I wait...


----------



## Axeem

Hi All,

I received email from Skill Support inquiring about my wife that how she spend her time and financial support during last ten year period.

I have already provided all the documents. Can anyone please help here.

Regards


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Axeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received email from Skill Support inquiring about my wife that how she spend her time and financial support during last ten year period.
> 
> I have already provided all the documents. Can anyone please help here.
> 
> Regards


Don't worry as you might have missed some critical information in your form 80 and other.

You have to make a timeline of her activities 
1) before marriage (education, family dependant, seeking work, working)
2) after marriage (her activities, and did you financially support her, her whereabouts)
3) before moving to Aus (her whereabout)
4) after moving to Aus. (was she working? If not then what was she doing? I.e; taking care of your house and looking for work)

Don't hesitate to ask more.


19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# General Accountant
# Ielts 7
# 190 (NSW)
# Onshore

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## vikaschandra

s.m said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Many congratulations to all who have received grants today...
> 
> I really want to thank members of this forum for sharing valuable information on relevant processes.
> 
> Special Thanks to Vikaschandra, Andreyx , others who have been consistently guiding and supporting the newer members and I think saved many from some minor / major error possibilities in this long drawn process .
> 
> Those who are planning to enter NSW in July / Aug lane: , please send private message with me. It might be helpful for all to discuss .
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations sm


----------



## Axeem

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Don't worry as you might have missed some critical information in your form 80 and other.
> 
> You have to make a timeline of her activities
> 1) before marriage (education, family dependant, seeking work, working)
> 2) after marriage (her activities, and did you financially support her, her whereabouts)
> 3) before moving to Aus (her whereabout)
> 4) after moving to Aus. (was she working? If not then what was she doing? I.e; taking care of your house and looking for work)
> 
> Don't hesitate to ask more.
> 
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # General Accountant
> # Ielts 7
> # 190 (NSW)
> # Onshore
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Thank you for your quick response.

I am so confused because I have provided almost all the information in form 80 and 1221 each. I have also provided the additional information where need.

Can you please advise if I need to just reply in the email and attach supporting documents or is there any other proper way?

Best,

AZ


----------



## caofficearun

Congratulations to all friends who have received the grant today. 

I wish you all the very best for your future and wonderful life in one of the greatest country.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

They asked you this because they noticed some kind of unsatisfactory info, a conflict or an error. You have to be extra careful with the information. 

A) Write down the information in a reply email because they didn't ask you to refill the documents which could mean that they want it for their own satisfaction.

But if you don't want them to get back to you once again then you can also provide the information on the last page of the form 80 which is a page dedicated for any additional information and scan it and along with this you can download a statutory declaration form from police webpage (get the attestation before sending off) or a affidavit if you are offshore and note down that the info provided is true and finally attach these with the email in your reply.

Hope this helps.

are you sure its an email from skillsselect? Not from your CO?


19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## AnVio

tartee said:


> Can anyone advice on this?


I used the print out of the receipt. It has my name & the purpose of the payment. SG Police accepted that for processing.


----------



## tartee

AnVio said:


> I used the print out of the receipt. It has my name & the purpose of the payment. SG Police accepted that for processing.


oh, i see. thanks for replying, did you apply via online or in person?


----------



## AnVio

Have been a passive reader, but I thought I'd share with all that I got the grant today. This forum has been a wonderful guide in the many moments of doubt. Congrats to all who got their grant. To those who will get it soon, hang in there. The pain of waiting will be over real soon.

TIMELINE (No MA involved):
Grant (Brisbane GSM) 4 July 2016 (family of 5)
DIBP subclass 190 visa application lodged 20 Apr 2016 (front load everything including PCC, medical, Forms 80 & 1221)
NSW application approved 15 Apr 2016 
NSW application lodged 7 Apr 2016
NSW invitation (Stream 2) 7 Apr 2016 
EOI lodged (70pts + 5pts for SS) 20 Mar 2016
IELTS results 16 Mar 2016 (L8 / R9 / W8 / S8.5 = Overall 8.5)
IELTS exams 4 Mar 2016
VETASSESS positive 8 Feb 2016 
VETASSESS application (ANZSCO Code 225113: Marketing Specialist) 3 Nov 2015


----------



## AnVio

in person


----------



## Steiger

I've got grants! now I am off to Australia!


----------



## AnVio

tartee said:


> oh, i see. thanks for replying, did you apply via online or in person?


in person


----------



## vikaschandra

Steiger said:


> I've got grants! now I am off to Australia!


Congratulations Steiger


----------



## mriganka

10/04/15 - EOI submitted
09/02/16 - Invitation received
18/04/16 - Visa lodged 
30/05/16 - CO assigned and requested for additional documents.
21/06/16 - Additional Documents submitted
04/07/16 - VISA GRANT RECEIVED for NSW


----------



## Ozzyman

*Got My Grant !!*

Hi All,

I got my grant today , early morning 4.50AM IST. This forum has helped me in every step of the PR process without which i would not have got the grant today. Simple thanks cannot justify the help i received

All the best for everyone of you waiting to take the plunge . Cyu soon for my fellow expats. Here i come lane:

SS : Victoria
Points: 60+5
ANZCO code : 261313 
Visa Lodged : 17/4/2016
CO contact: 30/5/2016 - Asked for PTE scores to be made available online
GRANT: 4/72016
Travel to Australia:lane: September


----------



## Axeem

Thank you dude. I just figure out that in employment section where we mentioned 'Never worked', we forgot to provide detail how she spend her time and support herself. My bad.

I am replying the email, do I need to attach all the document like marriage certificate/ Degrees etc as well?


----------



## mriganka

Ozzyman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today , early morning 4.50AM IST. This forum has helped me in every step of the PR process without which i would not have got the grant today. Simple thanks cannot justify the help i received
> 
> All the best for everyone of you waiting to take the plunge . Cyu soon for my fellow expats. Here i come lane:
> 
> SS : Victoria
> Points: 60+5
> ANZCO code : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 17/4/2016
> CO contact: 30/5/2016 - Asked for PTE scores to be made available online
> GRANT: 4/72016
> Travel to Australia:lane: September


Same to Same I got my Grant today and our timelines are almost same
Visa Lodged : 18/4/2016
CO contact: 30/5/2016 - Asked for additional documents
GRANT: 4/72016


----------



## supernova123

Ozzyman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today , early morning 4.50AM IST. This forum has helped me in every step of the PR process without which i would not have got the grant today. Simple thanks cannot justify the help i received
> 
> All the best for everyone of you waiting to take the plunge . Cyu soon for my fellow expats. Here i come lane:
> 
> SS : Victoria
> Points: 60+5
> ANZCO code : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 17/4/2016
> CO contact: 30/5/2016 - Asked for PTE scores to be made available online
> GRANT: 4/72016
> Travel to Australia:lane: September


Good to know about that ozzyman and best of luck for your new life. 
Can you please tell me in what domain and expertise you have worked as a SE ?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M

I just read that for dependant, the requirement is Functional English and when i checked on the website, its written that the test must be taken with in 12 months of the visa application. Is it true because, my spouse gave IELTS 2 years ago. Main applicant's expiry is 3 years and dependant 12 month ??


----------



## Steiger

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Steiger


Thanks! I really thank you for guiding me!


----------



## Raj M

it further says,

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

How do I prove that other then the degrees we have ?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Raj M said:


> I just read that for dependant, the requirement is Functional English and when i checked on the website, its written that the test must be taken with in 12 months of the visa application. Is it true because, my spouse gave IELTS 2 years ago. Main applicant's expiry is 3 years and dependant 12 month ??


I think you should follow whats mentioned however if you are not one of those 'front loader gang' than you can upload the existing report and wait if CO requests for her new English test report and book PTE-A. Thats what I did.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Raj M said:


> it further says,
> 
> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> How do I prove that other then the degrees we have ?


Can you post the link you are reading this from?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Raj M

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Can you post the link you are reading this from?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch



Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist


----------



## Raj M

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Can you post the link you are reading this from?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


for functional english: How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Raj M said:


> for functional english: How can I prove I have functional English?


You are required to have atleast one document from that list. 

To prove that your wife completed her education from an English medium school or uni you will have to contact that institution to provide you a letter or cert which mentions that the medium of education was English or atleast some of the subjects required teachers to deliver lectures in english. If her school or university can supply such letter/document than ietls or Pte is not required.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## nvanm100

Guys, with great pleasure I would like to inform that me my family has received 190 NSW grant this morning. I did the process by myself and this forum has proved a tremendous source of information in that quest. Thanks all the members and especially seniors like Vikas, Audrey, keeda to name a few. 
I will stay connected with you all as this is just a beginning of the actual roller coaster ride. I am sure that many of us who have received the grant today or gonna receive in days to follow, will meet in Australia and continue helping each other.
There will be lot more grants showering this month so people pl hang in there.


Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

nvanm100 said:


> Guys, with great pleasure I would like to inform you that me my family has I received my grant this mor
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


Congrats Buddy. when is IED.. when are you flying.. before that.. where is the party tonight.


----------



## Raj M

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats Buddy. when is IED.. when are you flying.. before that.. where is the party tonight.


What potential dates do u guys given in Form 80 ?? any advices


----------



## dreamsanj

Ozzyman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today , early morning 4.50AM IST. This forum has helped me in every step of the PR process without which i would not have got the grant today. Simple thanks cannot justify the help i received
> 
> All the best for everyone of you waiting to take the plunge . Cyu soon for my fellow expats. Here i come lane:
> 
> SS : Victoria
> Points: 60+5
> ANZCO code : 261313
> Visa Lodged : 17/4/2016
> CO contact: 30/5/2016 - Asked for PTE scores to be made available online
> GRANT: 4/72016
> Travel to Australia:lane: September



Congrats buddy.. dream come true


----------



## 65Points!

It's been such a fantastic day for a whole lot of you, many congratulations to everyone who landed up with their grants, all the best and enjoy this wonderful country!


----------



## dreamsanj

Steiger said:


> I've got grants! now I am off to Australia!


Congrats stiger.

Update your signature.. Well budd.. I remember you waiting for long time.. all those post after missing the 189 narrowly.. debating to choose 190 or 189.. well after all that.. you have got it.. congrats.

I am reminded of saying "success is sweetest to those who never succeed"


----------



## nvanm100

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats Buddy. when is IED.. when are you flying.. before that.. where is the party tonight.


Thanks dreams, IED is 5 Nov 16 for some unknown reason, so got to fly before that. My Aus PCC which was done on Apr 07 (followed by Ind PCC and Meds) should have decided my entry dates some time in Mar 17, but not sure why they just gave me 7 months time to enter Aus. 
@vikas, can I enquire them about the IED calculations? If yes, how? Don't see any contacts mentioned in the grant email or letter.

@dreams, which state you are flying mate? How r you planning your job out there? 



Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## simu1980

Hello all,

Have just been contacted by CO again today. They have asked for signed Form 815 for my kids (Health Declaration Form), which indicates that I will do a follow up health check-up for my kids for Tuberculosis after arrival in Australia.

In the form, there is a column # 4 where I need to give address and phone number in Australia (can give of friend / relative). My question is :

1. Can I give my Agent's contact details in this section?
2. Otherwise, I can give my friends address but he is on rent as of now and does not have land-line.

Are they very serious about the address thing?

Please advise.

Meanwhile, many congrats to those who received their grants. I am also waiting since 9-Feb-2016 and feeling too anxious now. Hope to receive my grant after this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

*]congratulations to all who received their grants!*


----------



## rekhapagad

Congratulations to all those who received their grants today!!! Its party time...


Those who are waiting in the final stages, please have some more patience and the good news will come to you soon...


To all those who have just started or in the mid of the process, ALL THE BEST!!!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

simu1980 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Have just been contacted by CO again today. They have asked for signed Form 815 for my kids (Health Declaration Form), which indicates that I will do a follow up health check-up for my kids for Tuberculosis after arrival in Australia.
> 
> In the form, there is a column # 4 where I need to give address and phone number in Australia (can give of friend / relative). My question is :
> 
> 1. Can I give my Agent's contact details in this section?
> 2. Otherwise, I can give my friends address but he is on rent as of now and does not have land-line.
> 
> Are they very serious about the address thing?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Meanwhile, many congrats to those who received their grants. I am also waiting since 9-Feb-2016 and feeling too anxious now. Hope to receive my grant after this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi. 

Yes you can mention his address in that section if he lives in NSW

If you don't know anyone and haven't arranged anything then just write NEW SOUTH WALES, AUSTRALIA. 



19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hang in there folks you will definitely get the grants, till yesterday we were all confused and down but its amazing how one mail changes your whole life.


----------



## dreamsanj

nvanm100 said:


> Thanks dreams, IED is 5 Nov 16 for some unknown reason, so got to fly before that. My Aus PCC which was done on Apr 07 (followed by Ind PCC and Meds) should have decided my entry dates some time in Mar 17, but not sure why they just gave me 7 months time to enter Aus.
> @vikas, can I enquire them about the IED calculations? If yes, how? Don't see any contacts mentioned in the grant email or letter.
> 
> @dreams, which state you are flying mate? How r you planning your job out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


Hi Nvanam,, 

I am yet to get my grant. Well Some PCC are valid only for 6 months. so they might have taken that into account. 

I would only go to SYDNEY.. i have started contacting people who are friends of friends.. trying to connect with my Company VP's to see if there is any thing where i can move out there.


----------



## gowtham0110

*Received my GRANT!!!!!*

Hello everyone!!

I am extremely happy to share with you all that I and my family received our grants today @ 11.20 am IST!!! I was away from my computer till now and hence the delayed notification. 

I am on top of the world at this moment and looks like I am gonna be there for some more time!!! 

This forum has been a great source of information and I would like to thank each and every one for their valuable inputs. Its just great to see each and every one of them helping others irrespective of the country/religion/age/gender, which proves that humanity is what that matters at the end!! Please keep up the good work!!

I will be active on this forum, but if anybody needs urgent advice, please PM me. Thanks once again and All the very best for those who are waiting for the grants.

Please find my timelines in my signature as well as below for those who are reading this on their hand held devices.

Gowtham Byregowda
PTE - L-81,S-80,W-78,R-73
ACS Approval - 10-Feb-2016 
EOI-NSW(190)60+5 - 23-Mar-2016
NSW State ITA - 07-Apr-2016
ITA accepted - 13-Apr-2016
Approval - 27-Apr-2016
VISA Lodged 190 - 05-May-2016 (All Docs uploaded)
Medical - 09-May-2016
IND PCC - 04-May-2016
CO-Allocation - 11-Jun-2016 (No request for additional docs, but I got delay email from CO)
Grant - 04-07-2016 
IED - 12-05-2016


----------



## Nm-march

vikaschandra said:


> s.m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Many congratulations to all who have received grants today...
> 
> I really want to thank members of this forum for sharing valuable information on relevant processes.
> 
> Special Thanks to Vikaschandra, Andreyx , others who have been consistently guiding and supporting the newer members and I think saved many from some minor / major error possibilities in this long drawn process .
> 
> Those who are planning to enter NSW in July / Aug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , please send private message with me. It might be helpful for all to discuss .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations sm
Click to expand...

Vikas . Special thanks to u for all the support uve extended during my waiting period..Guess that was the toughest period .. thanks a ton..God bless..


----------



## Nm-march

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hang in there folks you will definitely get the grants, till yesterday we were all confused and down but its amazing how one mail changes your whole life.


Congrats tinker bell. . I wish u allllll the best..


----------



## mriganka

*Got My PR VISA*

Hi all,

I got my 190 Visa today. I am so happy today. 

Visa Application submitted: 18th Apr 16
CO assigned and more docs requested: 30th May 16
Pending docs submitted: 21st May
Visa Granted on : 4th Jul 2016


----------



## Axeem

Congrats everyone who got grants today.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Thanks Mate


----------



## sat123

sat123 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... 5 grants so far today. 3 on forum and 2 on immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Count is 10 now. I do not want to stop counting at 10........keep going guys.
Click to expand...

More than 20....?..great. We are so used of hearing from the same names that with every comment, it felt as if someone close has received grant.

From the lucky lot today, anyone had 261112 code?


----------



## HasIrf

God.. Such a day to start the week.. All the best to each one of you.. Happy for all whose who got their grants..  

Hoping the best for those on the wait list.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hello Mates

Its a great pleasure to see that many people have got their grants today..

Congrats to lucky ones and best wishes for the people who are eagerly waiting for the same including myself.

Once again hearty congrats to all the mates who received grants today....All the best to all for their future in Australia.


God Bless you all!!!!


----------



## rekhapagad

gowtham0110 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I am extremely happy to share with you all that I and my family received our grants today @ 11.20 am IST!!! I was away from my computer till now and hence the delayed notification.
> 
> I am on top of the world at this moment and looks like I am gonna be there for some more time!!!
> 
> This forum has been a great source of information and I would like to thank each and every one for their valuable inputs. Its just great to see each and every one of them helping others irrespective of the country/religion/age/gender, which proves that humanity is what that matters at the end!! Please keep up the good work!!
> 
> I will be active on this forum, but if anybody needs urgent advice, please PM me. Thanks once again and All the very best for those who are waiting for the grants.
> 
> Please find my timelines in my signature as well as below for those who are reading this on their hand held devices.
> 
> Gowtham Byregowda
> PTE - L-81,S-80,W-78,R-73
> ACS Approval - 10-Feb-2016
> EOI-NSW(190)60+5 - 23-Mar-2016
> NSW State ITA - 07-Apr-2016
> ITA accepted - 13-Apr-2016
> Approval - 27-Apr-2016
> VISA Lodged 190 - 05-May-2016 (All Docs uploaded)
> Medical - 09-May-2016
> IND PCC - 04-May-2016
> CO-Allocation - 11-Jun-2016 (No request for additional docs, but I got delay email from CO)
> Grant - 04-07-2016
> IED - 12-05-2016



Hi Gowtham,

Is your IED in 2016 or 2017???


----------



## gowtham0110

rekhapagad said:


> Hi Gowtham,
> 
> Is your IED in 2016 or 2017???


Sorry!!! its 12th May, 2017... I was too excited to notice the typo..


----------



## rajivtechno

Steiger said:


> Thanks! I really thank you for guiding me!


Congratulations Steiger 
Your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## reshma.r

Congratulation for all those who received Grant.

This time also Adelaide members are getting quick grants. 

All the best for those who are waiting


----------



## Prabinjo

kk_1980 said:


> Congrats to all who got grants today!!!!!!


Hi 
How are we informed about grant of visa 
Do they sent us or the consultant 
And for which occupation did you apply for.


----------



## reshma.r

Prabinjo said:


> Hi
> How are we informed about grant of visa
> Do they sent us or the consultant
> And for which occupation did you apply for.



If you have access to immi account, you can check there. You will get a visa grant email from DIBP. If you gone through an agent he need to update you , as he will be the one who receive mail on your behalf.


----------



## Steiger

rajivtechno said:


> Congratulations Steiger
> Your CO from Adelaide or Brisbane?


It is Adelaide


----------



## unikorn

I got my grant today as well, finally, after a looooooong wait  Congrats to all others getting their grant today, and best of luck to all waiting for their grant. It will come eventually.


----------



## brunomcp

Hi all... I am really happy to let you all know that I have received my Grant letter today... Just a few minutes ago!!! Thank you all for your help....

Good luck for everyone here and I wish you all the best. I will keep praying for everybody....

Cheers and see you all in OZ


----------



## 255785

brunomcp said:


> Hi all... I am really happy to let you all know that I have received my Grant letter today... Just a few minutes ago!!! Thank you all for your help....
> 
> Good luck for everyone here and I wish you all the best. I will keep praying for everybody....
> 
> Cheers and see you all in OZ


Congratulations!!!

your timeline please.


----------



## GoodbyeKorea

I got my visa granted today.
Thank you for all help and support of you guys
Yours is on its way
I love Australia!!


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Congrats to everyone who got their visa..I m yet to receive mine..lodged on 10th April 2016


----------



## 255785

GoodbyeKorea said:


> I got my visa granted today.
> Thank you for all help and support of you guys
> Yours is on its way
> I love Australia!!


Congratulations!!!

your timeline please.


----------



## brunomcp

255785 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> your timeline please.


Follow under.....


----------



## Viveknagpal

How many days ago... 201 days
How many weeks ago... 29 weeks
How many months ago... 6 months
How many hours ago... 4824 hours
How many minutes ago... 289440 minutes
How many seconds ago... 17366400 seconds
Still waiting for the GRANT............:disappointed_relieved: ?


----------



## aldoboy

Viveknagpal said:


> How many days ago... 201 days
> How many weeks ago... 29 weeks
> How many months ago... 6 months
> How many hours ago... 4824 hours
> How many minutes ago... 289440 minutes
> How many seconds ago... 17366400 seconds
> Still waiting for the GRANT............:disappointed_relieved: ?


whats your breakdown?
which GSM?


----------



## Viveknagpal

aldoboy said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many days ago... 201 days
> How many weeks ago... 29 weeks
> How many months ago... 6 months
> How many hours ago... 4824 hours
> How many minutes ago... 289440 minutes
> How many seconds ago... 17366400 seconds
> Still waiting for the GRANT............:disappointed_relieved: ?
> 
> 
> 
> whats your breakdown?
> which GSM?
Click to expand...

GSM BRISBANE 
File Logged on 17th Dec 2015
CO Contact 13th Jan 2016
Replied to CO on 16th Jan 2016
Since then waiting.......


----------



## vikaschandra

nvanm100 said:


> Guys, with great pleasure I would like to inform that me my family has received 190 NSW grant this morning. I did the process by myself and this forum has proved a tremendous source of information in that quest. Thanks all the members and especially seniors like Vikas, Audrey, keeda to name a few.
> I will stay connected with you all as this is just a beginning of the actual roller coaster ride. I am sure that many of us who have received the grant today or gonna receive in days to follow, will meet in Australia and continue helping each other.
> There will be lot more grants showering this month so people pl hang in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


Congratulations navnm


----------



## vikaschandra

mriganka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my 190 Visa today. I am so happy today.
> 
> Visa Application submitted: 18th Apr 16
> CO assigned and more docs requested: 30th May 16
> Pending docs submitted: 21st May
> Visa Granted on : 4th Jul 2016


Congratulations


----------



## S_Stanley

No excitement today


----------



## kk_1980

Congrats to all friends who got grant today.... Hope this continues daily...


----------



## andreyx108b

S_Stanley said:


> No excitement today




Well 9 grants today... Not too bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinchana

*Query regarding EOI for NSW*

Hi All,

I have just strated with the process of ACS and have few queries.
I am planning for NSW state sponsorship visa. Do we need to wait for submitting EOI for a particular time. 
Is it something like, the window for submitting EOI will be opened only for a short period of time . ( as in some 2 to 3 hours )
I heard this from someone. Just want to clarify, if its true.

Thanks,
Sinchana


----------



## atul1510

Hi folks,
i just got my 190 VISA granted.

Date Filed: 31st Jan 2016
CO contacted: 24th Feb 2016
Grant: 5th July 2016
Documents uploaded: all except medical
Medical uploaded: 10 March 2016.
Points: 65 (including 5 for NSW)
GSM: Adelaide

All the luck for other members. the wait was killing me, so may be good sign for people who filed around same time.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Viveknagpal said:


> GSM BRISBANE
> File Logged on 17th Dec 2015
> CO Contact 13th Jan 2016
> Replied to CO on 16th Jan 2016
> Since then waiting.......


Vivek I suggest you call DIBP and check for your file status


----------



## mansikhanna83

Congratulations to all who got their grants.....Hope every one of us will get the good news soon...


----------



## mansikhanna83

atul1510 said:


> Hi folks,
> i just got my 190 VISA granted.
> 
> Date Filed: 31st Jan 2016
> CO contacted: 24th Feb 2016
> Grant: 5th July 2016
> Documents uploaded: all except medical
> Medical uploaded: 10 March 2016.
> Points: 65 (including 5 for NSW)
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> All the luck for other members. the wait was killing me, so may be good sign for people who filed around same time.


What is your occupation Atul ?


----------



## kk_1980

Congrats Atul!!!!!!

Friends, Anyone received grant from Brisbane.. Seems it is slow giving grants compared to Adelaide..


----------



## atul1510

mansikhanna83 said:


> What is your occupation Atul ?


261312 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## vedhabala

Congrats to all who have received Grants recently  .. 
My Appliacation status in Immi changed from "Application Recevied" to Just "Received". Is this bcoz of any Application progress or Immi account site configuration change? .

I am waiting for more than 4 months for my Grant :-( ..


----------



## atul1510

vedhabala said:


> Congrats to all who have received Grants recently  ..
> My Appliacation status in Immi changed from "Application Recevied" to Just "Received". Is this bcoz of any Application progress or Immi account site configuration change? .
> 
> I am waiting for more than 4 months for my Grant :-( ..


Likely site configuration change.


----------



## rameshzombie

Finally.. I got my PR granted yesterday by 11 AM in the morning... That was fast


----------



## Prabinjo

Hi 
First of all congrats for all those who were granted visa 

Does it make any difference if we creat two imm acc, one for my consultant and one for me , 
Will it hamper ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sathish27

rameshzombie said:


> Finally.. I got my PR granted yesterday by 11 AM in the morning... That was fast



Hi All,

Congratz to all those received Grant. Just a quick one, No CO assigned yet, no verification done yet, neither i received any delay email all doc front loaded, having said that the hope is to receive a direct grant, since i haven't heard so far, Will be apt to call them and check or wait for few more days? Any suggestion would be gracefully received. Thanks for your time.

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## reshma.r

Sathish27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratz to all those received Grant. Just a quick one, No CO assigned yet, no verification done yet, neither i received any delay email all doc front loaded, having said that the hope is to receive a direct grant, since i haven't heard so far, Will be apt to call them and check or wait for few more days? Any suggestion would be gracefully received. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathish.


Even I am in same boat. No CO assigned, so which number to call. Can some please share?


----------



## reshma.r

vedhabala said:


> Congrats to all who have received Grants recently  ..
> My Appliacation status in Immi changed from "Application Recevied" to Just "Received". Is this bcoz of any Application progress or Immi account site configuration change? .
> 
> I am waiting for more than 4 months for my Grant :-( ..


This is a technical text change from DIBP and the status "Application Received" they changed to "Received" from 1st July 2016 . It changed for me too.


----------



## reshma.r

kk_1980 said:


> Congrats Atul!!!!!!
> 
> Friends, Anyone received grant from Brisbane.. Seems it is slow giving grants compared to Adelaide..


Its quite slow, and today only 1 grant for 190 visa . May be Brisbane is a small team compared to other team. So we need to wait patiently


----------



## reshma.r

sinchana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just strated with the process of ACS and have few queries.
> I am planning for NSW state sponsorship visa. Do we need to wait for submitting EOI for a particular time.
> Is it something like, the window for submitting EOI will be opened only for a short period of time . ( as in some 2 to 3 hours )
> I heard this from someone. Just want to clarify, if its true.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sinchana


You can create EOI any time. The things you heard is after an invite. Once you get an invite for 190 visa from NSW, then you need to submit a form to NSW and it has few special rules.

But for EOI no worries.


----------



## Rus2016

Hi Seniors,
Please advise on following questions with regard to claim 5 points for spouse:
Basically, I’m planning to assess the spouse qualification and experience by Vetassess (225311) and claim 5 point for my main application under 190 categories. However, spouse final employment occupation does not much with her Occupation.
if Vetasses will positivity assesses only education and will not give positive decision on current occupation (experience)
1. Can I keep going and claim 5 points for her? 
2. How experience will be assessed, will the Vetassess calling to the organization?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## HasibJadoon

Thanks God, finally I got my PR yesterday.


----------



## reshma.r

HasibJadoon said:


> Thanks God, finally I got my PR yesterday.


Congrats..finally you made it....

Which team? Brisbane?


----------



## HasibJadoon

reshma.r said:


> Congrats..finally you made it....
> 
> Which team? Brisbane?


Adelaide Team .


----------



## Abhishu

Hi Seniors,

I need a suggestion.
While lodging visa (190 NSW) I uploaded all documents and reached limit of 60 documents,and at that moment I realized that I have used all available space and left with my India PCC document.

After this,I was perturbed, and immediately dropped email to online immi account support to ask how to upload my India pcc, and got reply form them on next day that "I need to wait for CO allocation and then he will request and let me know how to upload the documents".

Now my question the next phase for me to wait for CO to ask the pcc document. but it could be in three steps 
1. CO ask me to upload document (But he is not aware that I have eaten up all available 60 spaces)
2. Then I will ask CO to provide me the channel how to upload the PCC docuement.
3. CO will instruct me how to upload.

It means, definitely the process will get delay by a additional month. Now Is there any way to communicate to my CO(which is not assigned yet) that the additional document can not be provided by simple upload in immi account.

I am confused and just trying to reduce my visa time processing. any suggestion will be valuable for me.

Thanks


----------



## brunomcp

Prabinjo said:


> Hi
> First of all congrats for all those who were granted visa
> 
> Does it make any difference if we creat two imm acc, one for my consultant and one for me ,
> Will it hamper ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem at all...


----------



## Simmi.Brar

Hello everyone
I am a regular reader of this forum from last more than three months
Its a excellent forum and a kind humanity act
I have lodged my visa application on 29 march under 190 option 
After that there is no intimation from them
No CO contact
No document requested
No delay mail
Totally silent
This wait is really killing me
What should i do?
Please help


----------



## Mayur2016

Congrats to all who received grants.... I am posting in this forum for the first time. Even I m waiting for the news eagerly... I lodged visa for NSW on 12April 2016 and Co got assigned on 23rd of May 2016...did not hear from them later... I am worried.. My total points are 65


----------



## Mayur2016

One more query- will it matter now if I am just competent in PTE / IELTS.. I had 65 points when I lodged for visa


----------



## s.m

kk_1980 said:


> Congrats Atul!!!!!!
> 
> Friends, Anyone received grant from Brisbane.. Seems it is slow giving grants compared to Adelaide..


Hi KK_1980,
Yes I received a grant from Brisbane on 4th July . Yours will come too . Don't worry .. 
All the best !


----------



## imran23

Good Morning, I would like to know , when the case officer requested the document after providing the documents , same officer assesses the application or any other case officer can do the assessment?


----------



## atul1510

Simmi.Brar said:


> Hello everyone
> I am a regular reader of this forum from last more than three months
> Its a excellent forum and a kind humanity act
> I have lodged my visa application on 29 march under 190 option
> After that there is no intimation from them
> No CO contact
> No document requested
> No delay mail
> Totally silent
> This wait is really killing me
> What should i do?
> Please help


Honestly, there is very little you can do. the 'little' is nothing but- check your immi account or shoot them an email (which is likely not going to get responded within 3 months of lodging date).

Just make sure that your application is received in Immi Account, make sure docs are uplaoded, check health assessment.
Apart from this- just wait.

I lodged mine in Jan and got grant this month (only missing doc was Medical which was uploaded on Mar 10). so you can see the wait time has been huge.
If all the documents are uploaded, then likely you will get a direct grant but even that can take some time. It is actually good if they have not asked for further info.
All the best. 
It is only a matter of time.


----------



## Simmi.Brar

Thanks for reply
Yes i have front loaded all the documents
Also get acknowledgment mail also on 29 march
Actually my application was lodged by my agent so cant see immi acount
But this wait is very difficult
Thanks and regards


----------



## rajivtechno

I guess we are left may be because our employment verification will be done . Just a guess


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to all those whos visas were granted! and good luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## sol79

Simmi.Brar said:


> Thanks for reply
> Yes i have front loaded all the documents
> Also get acknowledgment mail also on 29 march
> Actually my application was lodged by my agent so cant see immi acount
> But this wait is very difficult
> Thanks and regards


Hey Simmi. I was wondering if you could post your timeline. Also, did you receive any assessment commencement email?


----------



## Simmi.Brar

Hello sol 79
Thanks for reply
I got state nomination and invitation to apply for visa on 11 march 2016
And i lodged my visa application on 29 march 2016
After few days medical and pcc
All documents front loaded
But afterwards no cummication from them
I asked my agent about immi account status
She said nothing changed
Its now about 100 days
Its really difficult......????


----------



## Simmi.Brar

Today no grants
What happened?


----------



## tmag11

Mayur2016 said:


> One more query- will it matter now if I am just competent in PTE / IELTS.. I had 65 points when I lodged for visa



Mayur, Can you advise on breakdown of your points and how long it took you to get invite after you submitted EOI? I'm in the same boat, submitted by EOI with total of 65 points for ICT Business Analyst(261111) with competent in PTE but yet awaiting on invite. Experts, can you comment if competent English has any impacts on timelines of receiving an invite.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

To all those who received grants yesterday. A big Congratulations 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## sol79

The past few days have me feeling rather optimistic.
There's a bottle of champagne in my fridge just waiting to be opened.
Soon


----------



## sat123

tmag11 said:


> Mayur2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more query- will it matter now if I am just competent in PTE / IELTS.. I had 65 points when I lodged for visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayur, Can you advise on breakdown of your points and how long it took you to get invite after you submitted EOI? I'm in the same boat, submitted by EOI with total of 65 points for ICT Business Analyst(261111) with competent in PTE but yet awaiting on invite. Experts, can you comment if competent English has any impacts on timelines of receiving an invite.
Click to expand...

Yes, English language has impact. If you look at priority order on nsw site, it says English competency is considered for deciding the priority of candidate. -------------


The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment


----------



## sat123

I have not seen any grants for system analysts since long time. Is there any reason?


----------



## DesertDrifter

Dear Guys,

By the grace of God I got my 190 visa for me and my family today.

I have been a passive reader of this forum and has given me a lot of information during my process and best of luck for those who are waiting, just keep your chins up, the grants are coming.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> I have not seen any grants for system analysts since long time. Is there any reason?




Grants do not depend in anzsco... Its just coincidence .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 255785

DesertDrifter said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> By the grace of God I got my 190 visa for me and my family today.
> 
> I have been a passive reader of this forum and has given me a lot of information during my process and best of luck for those who are waiting, just keep your chins up, the grants are coming.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations!!!

Could you please post your timeline?


----------



## andreyx108b

DesertDrifter said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> By the grace of God I got my 190 visa for me and my family today.
> 
> I have been a passive reader of this forum and has given me a lot of information during my process and best of luck for those who are waiting, just keep your chins up, the grants are coming.
> 
> Regards




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayur2016

Points breakdown ::
Age - 30points
Education 10points
Spouse 5 points 
State sponsored 5points
Education 15 points 
PTE - competent... 

ACS done : 4-Feb-2016, ACS Approval - 19-Feb-2016 EOI-NSW(190)60+5 - 23-Feb-2016 EOI-NSW invitation 18March2016...NSW State ITA-23-Mar-2016 NSW State approval - 31-Mar-2016 VISA Lodged 190 - 12-Apr-2016 (All Docs uploaded with Medical and IND PCC) - CO-Allocation - 23-May-2016


----------



## arungovind

Congratulation to all Who got their grants and all the best for your life in australia


----------



## arungovind

Congratulations To all those Who have got their grants and all the best for your life in Oz


----------



## atul1510

imran23 said:


> Good Morning, I would like to know , when the case officer requested the document after providing the documents , same officer assesses the application or any other case officer can do the assessment?


I understand it 'might' make sense if it is same, but there is no such rule.
It was different in my case.

But this has absolutely no relation with grant decision. anything worked upon the file is being tracked and documented.

So even if you feel that the same case officer would remember your case, that likely wont be the case. COs handle a lot of the cases at a time. highly unlikely that even the same CO will remember anything that may be advantageous to any applicant.


----------



## kidu.nexus

arungovind said:


> Congratulation to all Who got their grants and all the best for your life in australia


hi Arun,
Why was Vic SS rejected for you?


----------



## anarzan

DesertDrifter said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> By the grace of God I got my 190 visa for me and my family today.
> 
> I have been a passive reader of this forum and has given me a lot of information during my process and best of luck for those who are waiting, just keep your chins up, the grants are coming.
> 
> Regards


Congrats 
What was your occupation and which state?


----------



## tmag11

Mayur2016 said:


> Points breakdown ::
> Age - 30points
> Education 10points
> Spouse 5 points
> State sponsored 5points
> Education 15 points
> PTE - competent...
> 
> ACS done : 4-Feb-2016, ACS Approval - 19-Feb-2016 EOI-NSW(190)60+5 - 23-Feb-2016 EOI-NSW invitation 18March2016...NSW State ITA-23-Mar-2016 NSW State approval - 31-Mar-2016 VISA Lodged 190 - 12-Apr-2016 (All Docs uploaded with Medical and IND PCC) - CO-Allocation - 23-May-2016


Thanks Mayur for sharing the details


----------



## tmag11

tmag11 said:


> Thanks Mayur for sharing the details


What was the occupation that you applied for?


----------



## tmag11

sat123 said:


> Yes, English language has impact. If you look at priority order on nsw site, it says English competency is considered for deciding the priority of candidate. -------------
> 
> 
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> 3. English language ability
> 4. Skilled employment



Thanks for your valuable inputs. I will retake PTE in that case


----------



## aldoboy

lesser grant after Monday


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

So no grants today?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## sat123

andreyx108b said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen any grants for system analysts since long time. Is there any reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grants do not depend in anzsco... Its just coincidence .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Andrey- I doubt this that grants do not depend on the code. Most of the Accountants have been getting grants in about a month or 2. Infact as early as 7 days.


----------



## Sathish27

Hi All,

The golden email(s) have arrived today. I'm delighted to let you know, we have been provided Grant today. Thanks to all the members for their unconditional support and prayers. Good luck to those awaiting for Grant's. 

Regards,
Sathish.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Sathish27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The golden email(s) have arrived today. I'm delighted to let you know, we have been provided Grant today. Thanks to all the members for their unconditional support and prayers. Good luck to those awaiting for Grant's.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathish.


Congrats. .. Good luck 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aldoboy

Sathish27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The golden email(s) have arrived today. I'm delighted to let you know, we have been provided Grant today. Thanks to all the members for their unconditional support and prayers. Good luck to those awaiting for Grant's.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathish.


Congrats mate!
Which GSM? Adelaide?


----------



## atul1510

sat123 said:


> Andrey- I doubt this that grants do not depend on the code. Most of the Accountants have been getting grants in about a month or 2. Infact as early as 7 days.


Invitation depends on the code, but once you get the invitation, everyone is in the same pool.
regarding 2 months or 7 days, it is a coincident. i have seen Developer Programmer getting grant within a month (and on other extreme- as long as 6 months+). there are several direct grants in all occupations.
it all depends on CO and the work load at that time.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Anyone with GSM Brisbane received grants this week?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Sathish27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The golden email(s) have arrived today. I'm delighted to let you know, we have been provided Grant today. Thanks to all the members for their unconditional support and prayers. Good luck to those awaiting for Grant's.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathish.


Good Luck     

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## neeravjvyas

Hi Guys, 

I have received my Engineers Australia assessment outcome today for ANZSCO 263312 and they have not considered my experience of last three years. However, I have all required documents to prove my skill and employment tenure. Can I claim that work experience in EOI? I can produce all the documents in case DIBP does verification at the time of Visa
Note: If I dont claim the experience my points tally will be 50+5 and will not be able to apply anywhere


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

neeravjvyas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my Engineers Australia assessment outcome today for ANZSCO 263312 and they have not considered my experience of last three years. However, I have all required documents to prove my skill and employment tenure. Can I claim that work experience in EOI? I can produce all the documents in case DIBP does verification at the time of Visa
> Note: If I dont claim the experience my points tally will be 50+5 and will not be able to apply anywhere


Please question the assessment center about this outcome. As far as i think immi will rely on the assessment outcome. However, you will mention dates and evidence in all online and paper forms since you have sufficient evidence to prove it. 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Hemant1811

Hi....Every one
Is there any one who knows how to contact dibp to enquire about the application status as my agent is unable to give an answers.
Visa 190 lodge on 19 March 2016
Since then no communication from the department....

Thanks and regards 
Hemant


----------



## neeravjvyas

Thanx dear. So I guess I should claim my experience and then prove the same to Case Officer when he/she asks for more documents..


----------



## sat123

neeravjvyas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my Engineers Australia assessment outcome today for ANZSCO 263312 and they have not considered my experience of last three years. However, I have all required documents to prove my skill and employment tenure. Can I claim that work experience in EOI? I can produce all the documents in case DIBP does verification at the time of Visa
> Note: If I dont claim the experience my points tally will be 50+5 and will not be able to apply anywhere


Please make sure that you carefully read through the assessment criteria. For eg. In case of computer professionals who do not have australian institute degree, 2 years are deducted from the experience and is taken as part of study only. So, a computer professional with 3 yr experience and degree from ,say India, would be given positive assessment for the educational qualification with only 1 year professional experience.


----------



## Ramana2016

Hi All,

No contact
No Delay email
No Verification call
All Docs uploaded
Visa Lodged on May 11th 2016
261312-Developer
Waiting since 57 days without any information
Application Status - Received

Any Suggestions from Seniors at this stage....


----------



## caofficearun

Congratulations Sathish..


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Ramana2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> No contact
> No Delay email
> No Verification call
> All Docs uploaded
> Visa Lodged on May 11th 2016
> 261312-Developer
> Waiting since 57 days without any information
> Application Status - Received
> 
> Any Suggestions from Seniors at this stage....


Hi, it should have changed to 'assessment in progress' I am assuming your assessment hasn't started yet. Would you please contact immi about this? If the answer is not satisfactory then write an email and address it to your CO.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## vikaschandra

Sathish27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The golden email(s) have arrived today. I'm delighted to let you know, we have been provided Grant today. Thanks to all the members for their unconditional support and prayers. Good luck to those awaiting for Grant's.
> 
> Regards,
> Sathish.


Congratulations Satish. Your occupation code is 263212 or 263312?


----------



## sat123

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Ramana2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> No contact
> No Delay email
> No Verification call
> All Docs uploaded
> Visa Lodged on May 11th 2016
> 261312-Developer
> Waiting since 57 days without any information
> Application Status - Received
> 
> Any Suggestions from Seniors at this stage....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, it should have changed to 'assessment in progress' I am assuming your assessment hasn't started yet. Would you please contact immi about this? If the answer is not satisfactory then write an email and address it to your.
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch
Click to expand...

Status does not change to 'assessment in progress' for all. Your documents might be under review even without change in status. In case of direct grant it changes from received to granted. I do not think that you should worry for atleast 2/3 weeks.


----------



## Mogzee

sat123 said:


> Only suggestion would be to keep patience. Due to year end, visa grant is too slow. From immitracker analysis, it seems that visa has been granted for folks who lodged in first week of April and all the documents were front loaded. For folks where further info was needed, it's still open.



Thanks sat123

Hi All,
I have seen many who hav applied in april hv started getting their visa since 4th july 2016.
I have applied on 14th april 16 and documents uploaded on 20th april16 but still no sign from CO. Pls advice guys. The wait is starting to take a toll on my patience.

Rgds,
Mogzee


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Hii I haven't received grant either..visa lodged on 10th April 2016..1st CO contact on 23rd may and 2nd CO contact on 7th June..docs provided both times but still status is assessment in progress..fingers crossed


----------



## rajsehgal2003

*re apply*

Hi 

My EOI got refused due to jobs not available in Canberra can anyone guide me that after how many days i can re-apply for Canberra again.
As my job is still open in the state.
thx


----------



## arungovind

Hi All,

We got the much awaited grant e-mail today from GSM Adelaide.

All the best to everyone waiting for their grants


----------



## jahanzeb84

arungovind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the much awaited grant e-mail today from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for their grants


Congratulations  Why did the CO contacted you? Did he/she requested additional docs? What were those requested documents?


----------



## arungovind

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations  Why did the CO contacted you? Did he/she requested additional docs? What were those requested documents?


Thanks a lot, the CO had contacted on 24/03/2016 and had requested form 1221 and 80 which i had provided on 12-Apr


----------



## mohsen.rbn

Who has the DIBP phone call from out side of Australia? 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramana2016

sat123 said:


> Status does not change to 'assessment in progress' for all. Your documents might be under review even without change in status. In case of direct grant it changes from received to granted. I do not think that you should worry for atleast 2/3 weeks.


Thanks Sat123, Will wait for couple of weeks and see how it goes...


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

neeravjvyas said:


> Thanx dear. So I guess I should claim my experience and then prove the same to Case Officer when he/she asks for more documents..


You let assessing authority to determine how much of your employment period is relevant with the position/category you are claiming points for. Lets say you worked 10 years as an accountant or auditor but its CPA/IPA that will determine the number of years they think you actually worked in accordance with the position/category you are claiming points for. If they mention that you can only claim points for 7 years out 10 which gives you only 5 points than immi will rely on their assessment only. You can always ask for a reason for the outcome/ reassessment /review. At the time of submitting EOI followed by visa lodgement you will mention complete period of your employment but you will still not be able claim full points for 10 years of employment. 

Hope it helps.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## vikaschandra

arungovind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the much awaited grant e-mail today from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for their grants


Congratulations Arun


----------



## arungovind

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Arun


Thanks a lot Vikas.


----------



## Rus2016

Dear Seniors, 

Please advise on following question below:

I am planning to apply for 190 under 221111 (Gen Accountant) and claim additional 5 points for spouse under the same CSOL. 

Spouse occupation is Public Relation Officer (225311) and her occupation is in CSOL. 

We are planning to apply for NSW state for sponsorship, however, her occupation is NOT in the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (Stream 1).

*Can we get invitation from NSW state under the Stream 2*: *very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations?*

Thank you in advance,


----------



## hasn01

Rus2016 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Please advise on following question below:
> 
> I am planning to apply for 190 under 221111 (Gen Accountant) and claim additional 5 points for spouse under the same CSOL.
> 
> Spouse occupation is Public Relation Officer (225311) and her occupation is in CSOL.
> 
> We are planning to apply for NSW state for sponsorship, however, her occupation is NOT in the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (Stream 1).
> 
> *Can we get invitation from NSW state under the Stream 2*: *very highly ranking candidates in CSOL occupations?*
> 
> Thank you in advance,


You can get spouse skills assessed and lodge one eoi for spouse and one for yourself ... both will have 5 points for spouse skills (for 190 visa only). Any of the two eois can get invitation from nsw 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## rajsehgal2003

Hi
My EOI got refused due to not relevant jobs. Can i re-apply to Canberra as my job is still open.
thx


----------



## Rus2016

hasn01 said:


> You can get spouse skills assessed and lodge one eoi for spouse and one for yourself ... both will have 5 points for spouse skills (for 190 visa only). Any of the two eois can get invitation from nsw
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Thank you for a prompt reply.

What about if I want only myselt consider main applicant.

Is there a chance to get invitation under Stream 2?

thanks.


----------



## hasn01

Rus2016 said:


> Thank you for a prompt reply.
> 
> What about if I want only myselt consider main applicant.
> 
> Is there a chance to get invitation under Stream 2?
> 
> thanks.


You can get an invitation for your eoi for accountant .... your spouse occupation has to be in csol only to claim points. In this case you will add 5 points to your score tally and will be considered under stream 1.

However note that competition for accountants is quite tough and you would need atleast 65+ for any reasonable chance 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus2016

hasn01 said:


> You can get an invitation for your eoi for accountant .... your spouse occupation has to be in csol only to claim points. In this case you will add 5 points to your score tally and will be considered under stream 1.
> 
> However note that competition for accountants is quite tough and you would need atleast 65+ for any reasonable chance
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## thisisgags

arungovind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got the much awaited grant e-mail today from GSM Adelaide.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting for their grants




Congrats Arun


----------



## atul1510

neeravjvyas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my Engineers Australia assessment outcome today for ANZSCO 263312 and they have not considered my experience of last three years. However, I have all required documents to prove my skill and employment tenure. Can I claim that work experience in EOI? I can produce all the documents in case DIBP does verification at the time of Visa
> Note: If I dont claim the experience my points tally will be 50+5 and will not be able to apply anywhere


No. you can't do this. DIBP will not get into this. the first step of approval has to be followed.
If DIBP were to really do these tasks, then there is no need to other agencies providing an approval.

BTW, isn't 263312 supposed to be approved from ACS? (or may b i am mistaken).
But any which way, it is a huge risk to take step further. (remember cost of VISA is much more than any of the approving agencies).

i will strongly suggest you to to figure out why it was rejected (unfortunately i dont know how to do that) and move forward only when you actually get the approval.

BTW: did you exclude the time taken to get yourself skilled? There is a time period that agencies will deduct on grounds that it is the time that an applicant takes to get skilled. experience points are counted only after the applicant is assumed to be skilled.


----------



## sat123

atul1510 said:


> neeravjvyas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my Engineers Australia assessment outcome today for ANZSCO 263312 and they have not considered my experience of last three years. However, I have all required documents to prove my skill and employment tenure. Can I claim that work experience in EOI? I can produce all the documents in case DIBP does verification at the time of Visa
> Note: If I dont claim the experience my points tally will be 50+5 and will not be able to apply anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> No. you can't do this. DIBP will not get into this. the first step of approval has to be followed.
> If DIBP were to really do these tasks, then there is no need to other agencies providing an approval.
> 
> BTW, isn't 263312 supposed to be approved from ACS? (or may b i am mistaken).
> But any which way, it is a huge risk to take step further. (remember cost of VISA is much more than any of the approving agencies).
> 
> i will strongly suggest you to to figure out why it was rejected (unfortunately i dont know how to do that) and move forward only when you actually get the approval.
> 
> BTW: did you exclude the time taken to get yourself skilled? There is a time period that agencies will deduct on grounds that it is the time that an applicant takes to get skilled. experience points are counted only after the applicant is assumed to be skilled.
Click to expand...

Some of my experience was removed from total experience so I dropped a mail to acs and they replied with satisfactory explanation on the very same day. They have been very prompt in responding. You can try contacting the assessing authority for your skill.


----------



## arungovind

thisisgags said:


> Congrats Arun


Thanks a lot


----------



## arungovind

aimaustralia said:


> Hi seniors, today CO contacted me and asked for spouse's functional english. My wife hasn't taken any english exam and I am willing to pay second installment. What should I write to case officer. If I send my CO email explaining that I want to pay second installment, then should I also press Information Provided button, after sending email.


If your wife has done her graduation/post-graduation in english medium then a certificate from that college stating above is enough. I did same for my wife


----------



## aimaustralia

arungovind said:


> If your wife has done her graduation/post-graduation in english medium then a certificate from that college stating above is enough. I did same for my wife


No Arun , she has done her graduation in Punjabi medium that is why I am asking what should I write to CO about my willingness to pay Second Installment. Also, should I press Information Provided button after emailing.


----------



## kangarooland

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum, I want to apply for ANZSCO 261314 (Software Tester). My total point is 65. while applying 
for EOI subclass 190(state sponsership). I can see only one state selection. 
Can we apply for multiple EOI selecting two different states?
Please help me.


----------



## dariminhas

hasn01 said:


> You can get spouse skills assessed and lodge one eoi for spouse and one for yourself ... both will have 5 points for spouse skills (for 190 visa only). Any of the two eois can get invitation from nsw
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Accidently replied to the wrong question. Apologies.


----------



## dariminhas

Ramana2016 said:


> Thanks Sat123, Will wait for couple of weeks and see how it goes...


@Ramana: You can refer this document a bit more clarity:

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...nt.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGkqcXOGOXWpH1s7tj1BG8yIfo1HQ

Looks like we are in the same boat. Best of luck!


----------



## Riyane

dariminhas said:


> @Ramana: You can refer this document a bit more clarity:
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...nt.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGkqcXOGOXWpH1s7tj1BG8yIfo1HQ
> 
> Looks like we are in the same boat. Best of luck!


My application is showing "Recieved" from April 5. 
There has been no CO contact or anything ever.
Waiting desperately for the Final Decision.


----------



## kk_1980

Grants stopped flowing??? Especially with Brisbane CO :-(... We have lodged the Visa in Feb 2016 and submitted requested doc by CO in March, after that no response from CO.
How many are assigned to CO from Brisbane? please share ur experience.
Thanks
KK


----------



## Viveknagpal

kk_1980 said:


> Grants stopped flowing??? Especially with Brisbane CO :-(... We have lodged the Visa in Feb 2016 and submitted requested doc by CO in March, after that no response from CO.
> How many are assigned to CO from Brisbane? please share ur experience.
> Thanks
> KK


GSM BRISBANE 
Visa lodged on 17th Dec 2015
Still waiting............


----------



## expat1222

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 NSW VISA on 24th of June but PCC and Medicals are yet to be uploaded. I received the PCC for me and my spouse yesterday so I will be sending them to my agent to be uploaded. A CO has not been allocated yet to my case and my agent said that medicals can be uploaded after CO contact.

However, my ACS assessment will expire this August. 

Can anyone advise whether I should tell my agent to inform about ACS assessment expiration to DIBP?

Thanks.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

expat1222 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 NSW VISA on 26th of June but PCC and Medicals are yet to be uploaded. I received the PCC for me and my spouse yesterday so I will be sending them to my agent to be uploaded. A CO has not been allocated yet to my case and my agent said that medicals can be uploaded after CO contact.
> 
> However, my ACS assessment will expire this August.
> 
> Can anyone advise whether I should tell my agent to inform about ACS assessment expiration to DIBP?
> 
> Thanks.


This shouldn't matter. Your documents were not expired at the time of visa lodgement so there should be no need to worry about informing immigration but discussing it with your agent is a good idea.  

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Ramana2016

dariminhas said:


> @Ramana: You can refer this document a bit more clarity:
> 
> https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&r...nt.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGkqcXOGOXWpH1s7tj1BG8yIfo1HQ
> 
> Looks like we are in the same boat. Best of luck!


Hi Dariminhas,

Thanks for the link...Average processing time for 190 is 3 months and application status is Received I think we have to just for some more time.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Viveknagpal said:


> GSM BRISBANE
> Visa lodged on 17th Dec 2015
> Still waiting............


Same GSM BRISBANE and waiting since a month.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## rajivtechno

expat1222 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 NSW VISA on 26th of June but PCC and Medicals are yet to be uploaded. I received the PCC for me and my spouse yesterday so I will be sending them to my agent to be uploaded. A CO has not been allocated yet to my case and my agent said that medicals can be uploaded after CO contact.
> 
> However, my ACS assessment will expire this August.
> 
> Can anyone advise whether I should tell my agent to inform about ACS assessment expiration to DIBP?
> 
> Thanks.


don't worry about Acs expiry. Mine expired on 13th May before that I wrote mail to DIBP regarding this and they sent me reply it should be valid before visa lodge. Since yours is already lodged chill.
I had lodged on 10th May and no issue


----------



## thisisgags

kk_1980 said:


> Grants stopped flowing??? Especially with Brisbane CO :-(... We have lodged the Visa in Feb 2016 and submitted requested doc by CO in March, after that no response from CO.
> How many are assigned to CO from Brisbane? please share ur experience.
> Thanks
> KK




Almost in similar boat. Lodged on 19th Jan and docs uploaded on 19th feb...


----------



## expat1222

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> This shouldn't matter. Your documents were not expired at the time of visa lodgement so there should be no need to worry about informing immigration but discussing it with your agent is a good idea.
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Thanks buddy, that's a relief to know that.

I will discuss with my agent and post here the outcome.


----------



## expat1222

rajivtechno said:


> don't worry about Acs expiry. Mine expired on 13th May before that I wrote mail to DIBP regarding this and they sent me reply it should be valid before visa lodge. Since yours is already lodged chill.
> I had lodged on 10th May and no issue


Thanks Rajiv, knowing that took a burden off my back 

Good luck with the grant!


----------



## andreyx108b

Jan guys quite a few of you are waiting, hopefully soon you will hear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

kk_1980 said:


> Grants stopped flowing??? Especially with Brisbane CO :-(... We have lodged the Visa in Feb 2016 and submitted requested doc by CO in March, after that no response from CO.
> How many are assigned to CO from Brisbane? please share ur experience.
> Thanks
> KK


GSM Brisbane, visa lodged on 10th March 2016, additional documents requested on 11th April since then no communication.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017


----------



## thisisgags

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017




Congrats Mansi. Can you pls share your details?


----------



## Ramana2016

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017


Congratulations...


----------



## expat1222

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017


Many Many Congrats Mansi....

Can you please share your occupation and timelines please?


----------



## mansikhanna83

thisisgags said:


> Congrats Mansi. Can you pls share your details?


Ocupation ICT BA 261111
PTE - Overall 71
EOI Submitted 189 - 60 pts - 27/04/15
EOI Submitted 190 - 60+5 pts 17/09/15
NSW Invite: 15th Apr'16
Paid $300: 19th Apr'16
DIBP Invite : 17th May'16
PCC: 20th May'16
Visa Lodged: 21st May'16
Medicals: 21st May'16
All Docs Uploaded : 26th May'16
Grant: 08th July'16
IED: 20th May' 2017


----------



## Mogzee

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017


Congratulations Mansi...
Like many others, even i am benifiting from responses shared. See u in NSW


----------



## thisisgags

mansikhanna83 said:


> Ocupation ICT BA 261111
> 
> PTE - Overall 71
> 
> EOI Submitted 189 - 60 pts - 27/04/15
> 
> EOI Submitted 190 - 60+5 pts 17/09/15
> 
> NSW Invite: 15th Apr'16
> 
> Paid $300: 19th Apr'16
> 
> DIBP Invite : 17th May'16
> 
> PCC: 20th May'16
> 
> Visa Lodged: 21st May'16
> 
> Medicals: 21st May'16
> 
> All Docs Uploaded : 26th May'16
> 
> Grant: 08th July'16
> 
> IED: 20th May' 2017




Gr8. That was too quick. I would say you were lucky. Good luck for your future.


----------



## vikaschandra

mansikhanna83 said:


> Guys.....I am on top of the world today.......Thank you God.....So happy to share that me and my family have got their grant letters today....Thank you everyone on this forum for their help and support..... IED May 2017


Congratulations mansi.


----------



## mansikhanna83

Thank you every one


----------



## Mayur2016

Hi Mansi
You got direct grant or verification also happened


----------



## rekhapagad

Congrats Mansikhanna.

This is really very quick...


----------



## viraj.vivacious

Congratulations 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus2016

Seniors, 
please help to understand re PCC requirements:
1. If you leave month 12 month outside country?
2. Is it only required for main applicant?

Thanks.



Sent from my Lenovo S660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

Congrats dude.


----------



## Axeem

Rus2016 said:


> Seniors,
> please help to understand re PCC requirements:
> 1. If you leave month 12 month outside country?
> 2. Is it only required for main applicant?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo S660 using Tapatalk


If you live in any country more than 6 or 12 month in the last ten years you have to get the PCC from that country. 

For all applicants above 18 years.


----------



## reshma.r

*Candidate List waiting for grant*

Hi,

Would like to consolidate the list of candidates waiting for NSW 190 visa grant. Could the relevant guys people update, so that we will get a visibility. Immitracker is there but few people are not using that.

WL - NSW 190

Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Congratulations 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Rus2016

Axeem said:


> If you live in any country more than 6 or 12 month in the last ten years you have to get the PCC from that country.
> 
> For all applicants above 18 years.


Thanks reply. I could not find info about 6 month ( thought only who leave more 12), pls share a link (if possible). 


Sent from my Lenovo S660 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to consolidate the list of candidates waiting for NSW 190 visa grant. Could the relevant guys people update, so that we will get a visibility. Immitracker is there but few people are not using that.
> 
> WL - NSW 190
> 
> Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
> 1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
> 2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar



WL - NSW 190

Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar
3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer 


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char

Yes it is applicable for those who live more than 12 months anywhere in the last ten yesrs.


----------



## sk804

Moneyjheeta said:


> WL - NSW 190
> 
> Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
> 1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
> 2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar
> 3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer
> 4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Updated....

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## fardeen32

Below are my details 

software engineer
65 points under 190 
invite -20 Jan
1st co contact - 20 Feb , requested for form 80
all doc uploaded - 2 March
Since then no CO contact no email , application still in assessment in progress.
Just a long long wait,


----------



## Rus2016

Axeem, 
Thank you.


----------



## Sf80

sk804 said:


> Moneyjheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> WL - NSW 190
> 
> Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
> 1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
> 2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar
> 3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer
> 4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 5. Sf80/18-06-2016/261111- business analyst
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Updated....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Done


----------



## suman92

Suman--04/03/2016--190 NSW- Civil Engineer... Add me also..


----------



## reshma.r

WL - NSW 190 

Name/ Logment Date / Occupation 
1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar 
3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer 
4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer. 
5. Sf80/18-06-2016/261111- business analyst . 
6. Suman/04-03-2016/xxxxxx - civil Engineer 

Updated...


----------



## sekarhttp

Inlcude me as well sekar/ Lodgement date - 23/3/2016/263111.

One more query to senior forum people/friends, I got Employment verification call from delhi embassy to the lawyer who signed reference declaration document?, because for all my previous three employers the same lawyer has signed documents

I heard only during employment verification - Manager /peer/colleague whoever signed would get a call , but for me Lawyer got the call,

Is this normal ? But My Manager /peer/colleague still didn't got the call

Has anyone come across this kind of lawyer verification call ?


----------



## reshma.r

WL - NSW 190 

Name/ Logment Date / Occupation 
1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer 
2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar 
3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer
4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer. 
5. Sf80/18-06-2016/261111- business analyst . 
6. Suman/04-03-2016/xxxxxx - civil Enginee .
7. sekar/23/3/2016/263111.

Updated.......


----------



## fardeen32

reshma.r said:


> WL - NSW 190
> 
> Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
> 1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
> 2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar
> 3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer
> 4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 5. Sf80/18-06-2016/261111- business analyst .
> 6. Suman/04-03-2016/xxxxxx - civil Enginee .
> 7. sekar/23/3/2016/263111.
> 
> Updated.......


Include me , Fardeen 20 Jan , software eng


----------



## reshma.r

WL - NSW 190 

Name/ Logment Date / Occupation 
1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer 
2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar 
3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer
4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer. 
5. Sf80/18-06-2016/261111- business analyst . 
6. Suman/04-03-2016/xxxxxx - civil Enginee .
7. sekar/23-3-2016/263111.
8.Fardeen/ 20-01-2016/software engineer


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

reshma.r said:


> WL - NSW 190
> 
> Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
> 1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
> 2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar
> 3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer
> 4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer.
> 5. Sf80/18-06-2016/261111- business analyst .
> 6. Suman/04-03-2016/xxxxxx - civil Enginee .
> 7. sekar/23-3-2016/263111.
> 8.Fardeen/ 20-01-2016/software engineer


Add me Sourabh/10-04-2016/external auditor


----------



## andreyx108b

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Add me Sourabh/10-04-2016/external auditor




Few dozen pages away, there is another list... And another...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASD123

Hi everyone, I m following this forum from quite a while now..I too am waiting for the golden mail from DIBP...Find my timelines below:
16/03/16 - Invitation received 
10/04/16 - Visa lodged 
23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide.
02/06/16 - Documents submitted ##STATUS AS ON 10/07/16 - assessment in progress##
Occupation: Chemist
Applied for : NSW 190

90 days completed and still counting...


----------



## Jack21

Please add me as well........below is my timeline


----------



## reshma.r

*2016 - 190 NSW Tracker Link*

WL - NSW 190

Name/ Logment Date / Occupation
1. Reshma / 28-04-2016/ 261313-software engineer
2. manc0108 / 10-03-2016/ 261311-analyst programmar
3. moneyjheeta / 22-06-2016/ 261311- analyst programmer
4. Sk804 / 09-03-2016 / 261312 - Developer Programmer
5. Sf80/18-06-2016/261111- business analyst 
6. Suman/04-03-2016/xxxxxx - civil Engineer
7. sekar/23-3-2016/263111.
8. Fardeen/ 20-01-2016/software engineer
9. Sourabh/10-04-2016/external auditor
10. asd123/10-04-2016/chemist
11. Jack21/20.05.2016/General Accountant

Please add in this sheet for easy tracking,
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z76AkoAfAQDkIReqiou-Om_DgQSA5zQ7GwQpEwQM7ec/edit#gid=0


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, I m following this forum from quite a while now..I too am waiting for the golden mail from DIBP...Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide.
> 02/06/16 - Documents submitted ##STATUS AS ON 10/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> Occupation: Chemist
> Applied for : NSW 190
> 
> 90 days completed and still counting...


Our timelines are similar.  

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## AJAUS

Hi Guys, quick question. Is marriage certificate mandatory during visa lodge? I have my wife's name and my wife has my name as the spouse in our respective passports. Please let me know if I need to apply for one. Thanks


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASD123

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> ASD123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I m following this forum from quite a while now..I too am waiting for the golden mail from DIBP...Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide.
> 02/06/16 - Documents submitted ##STATUS AS ON 10/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> Occupation: Chemist
> Applied for : NSW 190
> 
> 90 days completed and still counting...
> 
> 
> 
> Our timelines are similar.
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch
Click to expand...

ya I think One more guy..Saurabh has similar timelines...


----------



## sk804

AJAUS said:


> Hi Guys, quick question. Is marriage certificate mandatory during visa lodge? I have my wife's name and my wife has my name as the spouse in our respective passports. Please let me know if I need to apply for one. Thanks
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> 
> Points-
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 10
> English: 20
> NSW SS: 5
> Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marriage certificate would be best to authenticate your status to CO, if not, there is an option for affidavit /noterized doc too, not sure exact format number. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus Aspirant

*Engineering Technologist Visa 190*

Hi members ,
ANZSCO Code: 233914
please tell me how much time it will take for a state (Especially Victoria & NSW) to sponser an 55 point (190 visa) candidate .

My profile
Engineering Technologist (Electrical & Electronics Engineering) 
Education : 15
Age (28 years) : 30 
IELTS : L-7.5 R-6.5 W-6.0 S-6.5 : 0
PTE : L-67 R-67 S-69 W-69 : 10
Experience : 2.2 years : 0

Total Ponts : 55

Any candidate with almost same profile please share your experience and 
who has information regarding my status please help me out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aus Aspirant

Hi members ,
ANZSCO Code: 233914
please tell me how much time it will take for a state (Especially Victoria & NSW) to sponser an 55 point (190 visa) candidate .

My profile
Engineering Technologist (Electrical & Electronics Engineering) 
Education : 15
Age (28 years) : 30 
IELTS : L-7.5 R-6.5 W-6.0 S-6.5 : 0
PTE : L-67 R-67 S-69 W-69 : 10
Experience : 2.2 years : 0

Total Ponts : 55

Any candidate with almost same profile please share your experience and 
who has information regarding my status please help me out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rus2016

Good day, everyone.
I've question to clarify regarding EOI.

After submitting EOI (assume Sep16), is it possible to claim additional 5 point for spouse qualification (Nov16)? Whether system allows?

Or 5points to be claimed at initial stage of filling EOI?

In which area additional claims allowed by system after submitting EOI?

Many thanks.


----------



## sol79

Rus2016 said:


> Good day, everyone.
> I've question to clarify regarding EOI.
> 
> After submitting EOI (assume Sep16), is it possible to claim additional 5 point for spouse qualification (Nov16)? Whether system allows?
> 
> Or 5points to be claimed at initial stage of filling EOI?
> 
> In which area additional claims allowed by system after submitting EOI?
> 
> Many thanks.


You can modify the EOI at any time, till you receive an invitation.
Your submission date will change to whenever you submitted the change.

Follow the EOI wizard and edit the Partner Skill points section. She will need a positive skill assessment and the IELTS/PTE score.


----------



## Rus2016

sol79 said:


> You can modify the EOI at any time, till you receive an invitation.
> Your submission date will change to whenever you submitted the change.
> 
> Follow the EOI wizard and edit the Partner Skill points section. She will need a positive skill assessment and the IELTS/PTE score.


Thanks


----------



## RajeevAus

*Can anyone predict by when below EOI would get invitation for 190?*

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 01-July-2016 L-69, R-73, W-73, S-79 O: 73/90
ACS Application: 18-June-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 1-July-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 8-July-2016 | EOI Subclass 190 (65 points) - NSW: 6-July-2016
EOI Subclass 190 (65 points): 8-July-2016 - Victoria


----------



## Aus Aspirant

*Aus 190 Visa*

Hi friend,
Just clarify one thing.
please tell me how much time it will take for a state (Especially Victoria & NSW) to sponsor an 55 point (190 visa) candidate .


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Rus2016 said:


> Good day, everyone.
> I've question to clarify regarding EOI.
> 
> After submitting EOI (assume Sep16), is it possible to claim additional 5 point for spouse qualification (Nov16)? Whether system allows?
> 
> Or 5points to be claimed at initial stage of filling EOI?
> 
> In which area additional claims allowed by system after submitting EOI?
> 
> Many thanks.


As soon as you update your EOI (in order to add something worth points) your EOI submission date will change.


----------



## Rus2016

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> As soon as you update your EOI (in order to add something worth points) your EOI submission date will change.


Thank you.


----------



## skinaqvi

Hello,
I want to know about some cases where EOI got expired for 190 invitations and no positive outcome recieved from states?

Actually I am worry about my NSW state sponsorship as I applied in December with 55 points without SS points and I have ielts 6 and 12+ year experience in Telecom enginneering with 263311.

Opinions and feedback required


----------



## sol79

skinaqvi said:


> Hello,
> I want to know about some cases where EOI got expired for 190 invitations and no positive outcome recieved from states?
> 
> Actually I am worry about my NSW state sponsorship as I applied in December with 55 points without SS points and I have ielts 6 and 12+ year experience in Telecom enginneering with 263311.
> 
> Opinions and feedback required


Please find the relevant thread, or create a new one. This one is specifically for lodged applications.


----------



## Romy7

dear all please i need help
I applied for visa on december 2016
since that time I have been waiting
when I applied I was single now I am engaged
I need to ask if i am going to get married and notify my CO , would this affect the processing of my visa or point system?? what documents would i need for my wife?


----------



## vikaschandra

Romy7 said:


> dear all please i need help
> I applied for visa on december 2016
> since that time I have been waiting
> when I applied I was single now I am engaged
> I need to ask if i am going to get married and notify my CO , would this affect the processing of my visa or point system?? what documents would i need for my wife?


I guess you mean Dec 2015 

Well if you are getting married before the visa decision is made and would like to include your spouse as dependent you would need to inform CO via 
Form 1022 - Notification to Change in Circumstance

Further you would need to 
1. Arrange for the payments for spouse approximately AUD 1800
2. Provide marriage certificate 
3. Get the medical done
4. Get the PCC
5. Provide language test report (Functional english proof)
6. Birth Certificate 
7. Educational certificates


----------



## fardeen32

looks like i am the oldest in the list


----------



## vedhabala

reshma .. could you please add me as well.


vedhabala --- 20/02/2016-- Analyst Programmer


----------



## Black_Rose

My case assigned to GSM Adelaide. I am NSW sponsored, so would Adelaide like me or not. hee 

Hows the team? Anhy opinion? Thanks


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Has anyone got the contact no for Adelaide team from overseas?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Black_Rose said:


> My case assigned to GSM Adelaide. I am NSW sponsored, so would Adelaide like me or not. hee
> 
> Hows the team? Anhy opinion? Thanks


Better than Brisbane.  

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Moneyjheeta

One grant reported in 190 in immitracker. .visa lodge date 10/6/16

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## reshma.r

vedhabala said:


> reshma .. could you please add me as well.
> 
> 
> vedhabala --- 20/02/2016-- Analyst Programmer


Added you......
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z76AkoAfAQDkIReqiou-Om_DgQSA5zQ7GwQpEwQM7ec/edit#gid=0


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hi All, I am on 489 Temporary resident visa in Australia since 1 year.My spouse is expecting a baby in November so I was thinking to invite my parents for the same.I have so many questions in my mind for their visa.I hope you guys would help me How can I invite them still being in TR visa? Will the medical docs help me of my wife pregancy for their tourist visa? They dont have any travel history for Australia.My father visited Canada for 2 months on tourist visa.I want them to be here for long but I read that for the first time visa is only for 3 months.is it true? What documents are required for travel visa.They are 60+ years.My father is running a business and my mother is a housewife.They have owned property. Please guide me the best so that I can apply tourist visa for them.


----------



## trinkasharma

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi All, I am on 489 Temporary resident visa in Australia since 1 year.My spouse is expecting a baby in November so I was thinking to invite my parents for the same.I have so many questions in my mind for their visa.I hope you guys would help me How can I invite them still being in TR visa? Will the medical docs help me of my wife pregancy for their tourist visa? They dont have any travel history for Australia.My father visited Canada for 2 months on tourist visa.I want them to be here for long but I read that for the first time visa is only for 3 months.is it true? What documents are required for travel visa.They are 60+ years.My father is running a business and my mother is a housewife.They have owned property. Please guide me the best so that I can apply tourist visa for them.


Are your relatives applying for a 190 visa? If not then please ask elsewhere.


----------



## Mogzee

Add me as well...
Mogzee/14-04-2016/Internal Auditor


----------



## hasn01

*Visa Granted*

Guys,

I am so happy to report. Got my visas today. 

Lodge date May 28, 2016
NSW nominated
222311 (Financial Investment Adviser)
All documents uploaded upfront
Direct Grant.


----------



## Axeem

Congrats Hasn. 

Have a lovely journey ahead.


----------



## hasn01

Axeem said:


> Congrats Hasn.
> 
> Have a lovely journey ahead.


Thanks Azeem,

Thanks to all forum members for the support !

Hasan

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Rose

hasn01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to report. Got my visas today.
> 
> Lodge date May 28, 2016
> NSW nominated
> 222311 (Financial Investment Adviser)
> All documents uploaded upfront
> Direct Grant.


Congratulation. 

I have a similar timeline as your. I lodged on 2 June. When did you get CO allocation email? what was your status that time?

I have CO allocated today but still status is received :noidea:

Any idea ? :confused2:


----------



## hasn01

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation.
> 
> I have a similar timeline as your. I lodged on 2 June. When did you get CO allocation email? what was your status that time?
> 
> I have CO allocated today but still status is received :noidea:
> 
> Any idea ? :confused2:


No Co allocation .... just direct grant ..... status changed from only application received to granted 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

hasn01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to report. Got my visas today.
> 
> Lodge date May 28, 2016
> NSW nominated
> 222311 (Financial Investment Adviser)
> All documents uploaded upfront
> Direct Grant.


Congratulations buddy  What were your points breakdown?


----------



## rekhapagad

hasn01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to report. Got my visas today.
> 
> Lodge date May 28, 2016
> NSW nominated
> 222311 (Financial Investment Adviser)
> All documents uploaded upfront
> Direct Grant.



Congratulations, Hasn!!!


----------



## hasn01

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations buddy  What were your points breakdown?


Age 30 
Education 15
English 10 
Experience 10 
SS 5 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

Anyone have any idea how much time Skill Support will take to consider the requested query?


----------



## Gaderaju21

hasn01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to report. Got my visas today.
> 
> Lodge date May 28, 2016
> NSW nominated
> 222311 (Financial Investment Adviser)
> All documents uploaded upfront
> Direct Grant.


Congratulations


----------



## Gaderaju21

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation.
> 
> I have a similar timeline as your. I lodged on 2 June. When did you get CO allocation email? what was your status that time?
> 
> I have CO allocated today but still status is received :noidea:
> 
> Any idea ? :confused2:


What was the reason for re-invite on May even you had got invite earlier

May i know when will they do re-invite


----------



## andreyx108b

AJAUS said:


> Hi Guys, quick question. Is marriage certificate mandatory during visa lodge? I have my wife's name and my wife has my name as the spouse in our respective passports. Please let me know if I need to apply for one. Thanks
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> 
> Points-
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Work Experience: 10
> English: 20
> NSW SS: 5
> Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arungovind

Congratulations


----------



## AJAUS

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks. I will apply for Marriage Certificate now. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep689

I have lodged visa application on 9 june and received Immi Assessment Commence email today (11 july). Application status is unchanged i.e Received.


----------



## Hardeep689

hasn01 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to report. Got my visas today.
> 
> Lodge date May 28, 2016
> NSW nominated
> 222311 (Financial Investment Adviser)
> All documents uploaded upfront
> Direct Grant.


Congrats. Best of luck for future endeavours.


----------



## Singh_lucky

Got Grant today.


----------



## Hardeep689

Singh_lucky said:


> Got Grant today.


Congrats. Please sharr your timeline.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Singh_lucky said:


> Got Grant today.


Congrats...when u applied.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

Singh_lucky said:


> Got Grant today.


Congratulations Singh Saheb  When did you lodge visa application after receiving ITA?


----------



## Singh_lucky

*Got Grant*



jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations Singh Saheb  When did you lodge visa application after receiving ITA?


Age- 30
Edu-15
PTE- 10
EXp- 5
SC189EOI date- 28 feb,2016
SC190 EOI date 14th March,2016
Software Engineer - 261313
NSW Invite :15th April, 2016
NSW Applied on : 22nd April, 2016
ITA :27th May, 2016
Visa lodged - 7th June
Grant - 11th July, 2016


----------



## AJAUS

Singh_lucky said:


> Age- 30
> 
> Edu-15
> 
> PTE- 10
> 
> EXp- 5
> 
> SC189EOI date- 28 feb,2016
> 
> SC190 EOI date 14th March,2016
> 
> Software Engineer - 261313
> 
> NSW Invite :15th April, 2016
> 
> NSW Applied on : 22nd April, 2016
> 
> ITA :27th May, 2016
> 
> Visa lodged - 7th June
> 
> Grant - 11th July, 2016




Congratulations. This is really quick. Was there any employment verification done for you? Did you submit medicals and PCC upfront? Trying to understand what really works. Congrats again. 


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh_lucky

*..*

Lodged visa on 7th june document uploaded including Pcc on 11th june and medical done on 13th june.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Singh_lucky said:


> Lodged visa on 7th june document uploaded including Pcc on 11th june and medical done on 13th june.


Employment docs list plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh_lucky

statutory declaration, employment offer letter, confirmation letter, role change letter, compensation review letter, performance bonus latter, all salary slips. all bank statement, all form 16, ITR-v ..


no Employment Verification.. got direct grant in 34 days


----------



## Axeem

That was really quick. Congratulations Singh Sahb.


----------



## sat123

Axeem said:


> Anyone have any idea how much time Skill Support will take to consider the requested query?


If You mean aCS then I got response in one day


----------



## 255785

Hi All,

Today I got direct grant!!! I lodged my application on 28th May 2016 under Software Engg. Category.

This forum really helped me during my waiting period.

Thanks! once again to all.


----------



## jahanzeb84

255785 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got direct grant!!! I lodged my application on 28th May 2016 under Software Engg. Category.
> 
> This forum really helped me during my waiting period.
> 
> Thanks! once again to all.


Congratulations  Can you share your timelines please?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Any lucky accountants?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Any lucky accountants?


Don't worry mate your grant's on the way hang in there.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

255785 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got direct grant!!! I lodged my application on 28th May 2016 under Software Engg. Category.
> 
> This forum really helped me during my waiting period.
> 
> Thanks! once again to all.


Congrats. ...Timeline plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Don't worry mate your grant's on the way hang in there.


Hi,

What was the education verification about?


----------



## reshma.r

*congrats*

Congrats to all those got the grant......


----------



## jahanzeb84

reshma.r said:


> Congrats to all those got the grant......


Reshma,

Have you been contacted by CO yet? If so, what was the reason?


----------



## reshma.r

jahanzeb84 said:


> Reshma,
> 
> Have you been contacted by CO yet? If so, what was the reason?


I never got CO Contact. The status remained same from Day 1. No updates till date. Eagerly waiting for some communication from their side, but unfortunately no LUCK


----------



## ReloAUS

*Grant communication*

Hello,

How is applicant informed about the visa decision(grant). I have applied through an agent, will I get an intimation on my email as well? Agent has provided his email in the application.

Anybody who has applied through an agent and received the decision please let me know? I am totally clueless until I hear from my agent.

Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> How is applicant informed about the visa decision(grant). I have applied through an agent, will I get an intimation on my email as well? Agent has provided his email in the application.
> 
> Anybody who has applied through an agent and received the decision please let me know? I am totally clueless until I hear from my agent.
> 
> Thanks


Grant comes via email.

AFAIK, your consultant can add an additional mail for the application. If you have paid him fully then he should not have any objection for this.


----------



## caofficearun

Congratulations to all who have received their Grants..
Wish you all the best for your life....


----------



## Mogzee

Guys, its been 91 days since I lodged my Visa and over 47 days since the CO contacted me. Would it be okay if i wrote to the CO to follow up on the status of my application since it has remained unchanged since then. Pls advice.


----------



## Viaan

Mogzee said:


> Guys, its been 91 days since I lodged my Visa and over 47 days since the CO contacted me. Would it be okay if i wrote to the CO to follow up on the status of my application since it has remained unchanged since then. Pls advice.


Hi,

You can contact them if you have passed 90 days and 28 days after CO contact. If you are calling them insist them to take up your profile.

Viaan


----------



## jahanzeb84

reshma.r said:


> I never got CO Contact. The status remained same from Day 1. No updates till date. Eagerly waiting for some communication from their side, but unfortunately no LUCK


Did you receive Immi Assessment Commence Mail?


----------



## nobia

How much time it usually takes to get invitation for State Sponsorship for 190? Any idea about South Australia specifically seniors? I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for South Australia as Industrial Designer 232312 and I am onshore. What are my chances for invitation?


----------



## fardeen32

Mogzee said:


> Guys, its been 91 days since I lodged my Visa and over 47 days since the CO contacted me. Would it be okay if i wrote to the CO to follow up on the status of my application since it has remained unchanged since then. Pls advice.


Mozgee , relax
We have people waiting with 200+ days still waiting, I personally ,160 days since co contact and still waiting.


----------



## disney

Hi , I hv applied for 190 visa on 4 April 2016 and waiting for grant anxiously. Is anyone with similar timeline waiting for visa as well


----------



## Ramana2016

disney said:


> Hi , I hv applied for 190 visa on 4 April 2016 and waiting for grant anxiously. Is anyone with similar timeline waiting for visa as well


Lodged on May-11th ..No contact so far. Status is Received from Day-1


----------



## Simmi.Brar

disney said:


> Hi , I hv applied for 190 visa on 4 April 2016 and waiting for grant anxiously. Is anyone with similar timeline waiting for visa as well



Hello 
I have also applied on 29 march
Still waiting
No communication 
No verification
No CO assigned
Totally silent


----------



## Mogzee

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can contact them if you have passed 90 days and 28 days after CO contact. If you are calling them insist them to take up your profile.
> 
> Viaan


Thanks a ton for ur revert buddy.
I just went through the CO contact mail that my agent had shared with me. Theres no contact no. Only a position no.
Is it the same?


----------



## Viaan

Mogzee said:


> Thanks a ton for ur revert buddy.
> I just went through the CO contact mail that my agent had shared with me. Theres no contact no. Only a position no.
> Is it the same?


Hi

+61 7 31367000 (DIBP). It is better to call at 9 AM ( Local ) their time less waiting time.
Did you get an IMMI assessment commence mail?

Viaan


----------



## sol79

two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I hope you are all well and got settled in your new destination.
> 
> I have a question to all my seniors here on this forum regarding health check:
> 
> According to my information, currently eye sight is also checked in the health examination. What is the required level for eye sight for immigration purpose?
> 
> Background: I have Keratoconus in left eye, and that is why my left eye sight is extremely weak. however I have good eye sight in right eye, and I don't use any external support like glasses/contact lenses etc. The left eye can be treated through a minor outpatient surgery (2-hour process).
> 
> Does this situation effect my visa process? Should I get it treated before my health examination or can I do it afterwards as well?
> 
> Your advice/feedback in this regard will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


It's a basic eye test. You can wear any spectacles or contact lenses (if you do). Shouldn't be an issue if you can read a chart. IF you cannot, I suggest getting it corrected.


----------



## jiteshpamnani

*New Joinee with Many doubts*

Hi Folks.

I have just joined the forum and if the queries that I am going to ask, have already been asked before, Please point me to them. 

1. My Occupation doesnt fall under SOL But it does fall under CSOL.
Does that mean I will happy to apply for Subclass 190 visa only ?

2. At what stages do we have to make payments, Lets say I create my EOI profile, When Exactly Do i will have to pay ? While Submitting EOI or only when I get an invitation ?

3. What is the best way to figure out which state has more jobs for your profile, Let's say Since I am into Software Testing. How Do i decide which State to Choose , While Submitting my EOI..


----------



## Hosatty

Hi all,

I got my grant today. Surprisingly it was lightning quick for me. 
I have been a silent follower of this forum. Thanks everyone.! 
Good luck..!!!

==============================
Visa Lodged : 11 Jun
Docs uploaded : 11 jun
Visa Grant :11 July
State : Vic


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hosatty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today. Surprisingly it was lightning quick for me.
> I have been a silent follower of this forum. Thanks everyone.!
> Good luck..!!!
> 
> ==============================
> Visa Lodged : 11 Jun
> Docs uploaded : 11 jun
> Visa Grant :11 July
> State : Vic


Congrats....timeline plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jiteshpamnani

Hi There, Do you think you can help me here ?



> Hi Folks.
> 
> I have just joined the forum and if the queries that I am going to ask, have already been asked before, Please point me to them.
> 
> 1. My Occupation doesnt fall under SOL But it does fall under CSOL.
> Does that mean I will happy to apply for Subclass 190 visa only ?
> 
> 2. At what stages do we have to make payments, Lets say I create my EOI profile, When Exactly Do i will have to pay ? While Submitting EOI or only when I get an invitation ?
> 
> 3. What is the best way to figure out which state has more jobs for your profile, Let's say Since I am into Software Testing. How Do i decide which State to Choose , While Submitting my EOI..


----------



## reshma.r

jiteshpamnani said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I have just joined the forum and if the queries that I am going to ask, have already been asked before, Please point me to them.
> 
> 1. My Occupation doesnt fall under SOL But it does fall under CSOL.
> Does that mean I will happy to apply for Subclass 190 visa only ?
> Yes, CSOL means nomination required from state ie. 190 visa.
> 
> 2. At what stages do we have to make payments, Lets say I create my EOI profile, When Exactly Do i will have to pay ? While Submitting EOI or only when I get an invitation ?
> Only During Invitation you have to pay fees
> 
> 3. What is the best way to figure out which state has more jobs for your profile, Let's say Since I am into Software Testing. How Do i decide which State to Choose , While Submitting my EOI..


Please go through the states and check the Occupation list for each state.
For eg: Victoria has software testers where as NSW doesn't.


----------



## reshma.r

disney said:


> Hi , I hv applied for 190 visa on 4 April 2016 and waiting for grant anxiously. Is anyone with similar timeline waiting for visa as well


Me too.. No updates...No CO contacts till date..lodged on 28th April


----------



## jiteshpamnani

reshma.r said:


> jiteshpamnani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Folks.
> 
> I have just joined the forum and if the queries that I am going to ask, have already been asked before, Please point me to them.
> 
> 1. My Occupation doesnt fall under SOL But it does fall under CSOL.
> Does that mean I will happy to apply for Subclass 190 visa only ?
> Yes, CSOL means nomination required from state ie. 190 visa.
> 
> 2. At what stages do we have to make payments, Lets say I create my EOI profile, When Exactly Do i will have to pay ? While Submitting EOI or only when I get an invitation ?
> Only During Invitation you have to pay fees
> 
> 3. What is the best way to figure out which state has more jobs for your profile, Let's say Since I am into Software Testing. How Do i decide which State to Choose , While Submitting my EOI..
> 
> 
> 
> Please go through the states and check the Occupation list for each state.
> For eg: Victoria has software testers where as NSW doesn't.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot. 
I will go back to drawing board and check for software testers in occupation list. 

So, to start with, the initial money I will have to spend is on skill set assessment right? 
Is there anything else where I should be prepared to spend money. 

Also, if I want to include my wife as well in my application, cost wise would it more effective to include her right away.. Or it would be same even when I want to her add her name later, (say 2-3 months after I land in Australia) (assuming I manage to get job and save some cash then) 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mayur2016

Can you share your points breakdown. ..I am sailing in the same boat


----------



## abilash_ss

Hi,

I have 10 years of experience in Software testing and i would like to apply for the 190 subclass visa category. My qualification is Bachelor in Mathematics
ANZSCO CODE : 261314 (Software Tester)
I have 60+ 5points

I would like to apply for Victoria. Can anybody tell me getting the possibilities of approval or getting 190 visa by the state government?


----------



## vikaschandra

jiteshpamnani said:


> Thanks a lot.
> I will go back to drawing board and check for software testers in occupation list.
> 
> So, to start with, the initial money I will have to spend is on skill set assessment right?
> Is there anything else where I should be prepared to spend money.
> 
> Also, if I want to include my wife as well in my application, cost wise would it more effective to include her right away.. Or it would be same even when I want to her add her name later, (say 2-3 months after I land in Australia) (assuming I manage to get job and save some cash then)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In my opinion it is better to add your spouse at the initial stage itself as both of you can get the grant at the same time. If you wish to pursue spouse visa application post landing it could take upto 12 months not more to get the PR for spouse provided all the eveidences required are in place


----------



## fardeen32

Guys one question, my application in immi ac shows all 189,190 and 489 class, I have nsw state sponsorship , so which subclass will i get the grant 190 or 489 , also is showing this 3 class the reason the delay of processing ??? pls advise


----------



## jiteshpamnani

Thanks for the replies. 

I was going through ACS, and reading it for getting skills assessment done. 
Damn seems really really Confusing.
Anyone who has recently done skills assessment, who can guide me. 

Also, one important question which was left answered. 
Apart from spending money to get skills assessment done, is there anything else, which we need to spend on. While applying for EOI.
i am hoping the next expenditure could only come if the invite comes, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vikaschandra

fardeen32 said:


> Guys one question, my application in immi ac shows all 189,190 and 489 class, I have nsw state sponsorship , so which subclass will i get the grant 190 or 489 , also is showing this 3 class the reason the delay of processing ??? pls advise


If you visa application is for 190 you will get grant under 190 state sponsorship


----------



## vikaschandra

jiteshpamnani said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I was going through ACS, and reading it for getting skills assessment done.
> Damn seems really really Confusing.
> Anyone who has recently done skills assessment, who can guide me.
> 
> Also, one important question which was left answered.
> Apart from spending money to get skills assessment done, is there anything else, which we need to spend on. While applying for EOI.
> i am hoping the next expenditure could only come if the invite comes, please correct me if I am wrong.


Jitesh this thread is mainly for the applicants discussing on post visa lodge queries. You should put your question on different thread where applicants might be able to give you more time to explain about your situation. 

You pay for assessment, language test, medicals, pcc, and visa application + any fees that might be required for notary or other documents preparation


----------



## jiteshpamnani

vikaschandra said:


> jiteshpamnani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I was going through ACS, and reading it for getting skills assessment done.
> Damn seems really really Confusing.
> Anyone who has recently done skills assessment, who can guide me.
> 
> Also, one important question which was left answered.
> Apart from spending money to get skills assessment done, is there anything else, which we need to spend on. While applying for EOI.
> i am hoping the next expenditure could only come if the invite comes, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Jitesh this thread is mainly for the applicants discussing on post visa lodge queries. You should put your question on different thread where applicants might be able to give you more time to explain about your situation.
> 
> You pay for assessment, language test, medicals, pcc, and visa application
Click to expand...


Much thanks, Vikas for making me aware of thread and rules. First day in this forum hence, still learning. I will straightaway search and head to relevant threads of folks sailing in same boat. 
Thanks again


----------



## gttx

Applied 190 nsw 23rd may 2016
All docs front loaded by june 15 2016
Direct Grant july 5th 2016

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

disney said:


> Hi , I hv applied for 190 visa on 4 April 2016 and waiting for grant anxiously. Is anyone with similar timeline waiting for visa as well


Yes, applied on 5 th April and since then no CO contact and no email from them. Status is "Recieved" till now.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

gttx said:


> Applied 190 nsw 23rd may 2016
> All docs front loaded by june 15 2016
> Direct Grant july 5th 2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congrats...your Anzsco code?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kk_1980

Friends, CO assigned in March and submitted all the documents as requested by 29th March 2016. No response after that. As per the service standards it is mentioned they will complete the process by 3 months. Can we contact Brisbane CO if our application is "assessment in progress" for more than 3 months? Is there any way to contact them and get some update?
Thanks


----------



## AJAUS

gttx said:


> Applied 190 nsw 23rd may 2016
> All docs front loaded by june 15 2016
> Direct Grant july 5th 2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Congratulations, under which job code did you apply?


------------------------------------------------
263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

gttx said:


> Applied 190 nsw 23rd may 2016
> All docs front loaded by june 15 2016
> Direct Grant july 5th 2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Timeline plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Riyane said:


> Yes, applied on 5 th April and since then no CO contact and no email from them. Status is "Recieved" till now.


Did you call them to check on the status as it's been more than 90 days on your visa application.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

jitin81 said:


> Did you call them to check on the status as it's been more than 90 days on your visa application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


No, I have not contacted them yet.


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Hii has anyone got adelaide office no to call from overseas??


----------



## kk_1980

Any one has Brisbane office number to call from India? Please advice.


----------



## Hemant1811

disney said:


> Hi , I hv applied for 190 visa on 4 April 2016 and waiting for grant anxiously. Is anyone with similar timeline waiting for visa as well


Hello everyone...
Visa lodged on 19 March 
No communication what so ever....

Does Anybody know of any contact no of dibp for those who haven't been contact by dibp yet.


----------



## Mogzee

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> +61 7 31367000 (DIBP). It is better to call at 9 AM ( Local ) their time less waiting time.
> Did you get an IMMI assessment commence mail?
> 
> Viaan


Dats good.
Thanks a ton 
I directly got a doc requirement mail from CO on 24th may n i submitted docs on 25th may


----------



## dheeraj81

Mogzee said:


> Dats good.
> Thanks a ton
> I directly got a doc requirement mail from CO on 24th may n i submitted docs on 25th may


Hi, 

What is the email and phone number to contact immiaccount department.

I have lodged VISA application on 12 May 2016, and there is no contact from CO. Also, my application status says "Received" since beginning. Can i contact them as today total 61 days has passed without any communication?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dheeraj81

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> +61 7 31367000 (DIBP). It is better to call at 9 AM ( Local ) their time less waiting time.
> Did you get an IMMI assessment commence mail?
> 
> Viaan


do we have email id also to contact them..


----------



## andreyx108b

I am not sure when will all of the guys realize that contacting them just keeps COs busy... and does not help processing the case.


----------



## simu1980

153 days gone and still counting....

Last CO contact was on 4th July for Form 815 (Health declaration for my kids). Sent back signed form on 5th July, 2016.

So, all who have applied in April / May / June.... be patient guyz, things in DIBP takes time and follow their own course.

***************

Anzsco Code : 133311
SA Sponsorship
Applied on 9-Feb-2016 with 65 points


----------



## simu1980

fardeen32 said:


> Guys one question, my application in immi ac shows all 189,190 and 489 class, I have nsw state sponsorship , so which subclass will i get the grant 190 or 489 , also is showing this 3 class the reason the delay of processing ??? pls advise


Don't worry...its same in my case too.


----------



## kk_1980

Guys, we received a call from Embassy regarding Employment verification... Anybody received similar call? Any idea how much time will take to get the grant? please advice.


----------



## Viaan

kk_1980 said:


> Guys, we received a call from Embassy regarding Employment verification... Anybody received similar call? Any idea how much time will take to get the grant? please advice.


Hi,

Can your share your occupation and Timeline?

What was the call about?

Viaan


----------



## RuchiTS

*Pr granted.....*

Hello Everyone

I would like to share with you that my family and I have been granted Australian PR.... 

Many thanks for your support and best wishes to all of you waiting, it is indeed a very tough time. You are almost there.

Thanks...


----------



## jitin81

RuchiTS said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to share with you that my family and I have been granted Australian PR....
> 
> Many thanks for your support and best wishes to all of you waiting, it is indeed a very tough time. You are almost there.
> 
> Thanks...


Many many congratulations and wishing you good luck on your new journey. Pls share your timelines for the benefit of all.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

RuchiTS said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to share with you that my family and I have been granted Australian PR....
> 
> Many thanks for your support and best wishes to all of you waiting, it is indeed a very tough time. You are almost there.
> 
> Thanks...


Congratulations Ruchi  May I know why were you contacted twice by your case officer?


----------



## AA007

2nd CO contact after 95 days from 1st CO contact 
CO changed this time 
Asked for the docs (form 80,1221)which were not asked by 1st CO, why not asked before? 
Email states that I have started your case assessment, means nothing was done by 1st CO in 95 days? 
Again wait for 28d+2 months ?
Anyone faced the same??


----------



## andreyx108b

kk_1980 said:


> Guys, we received a call from Embassy regarding Employment verification... Anybody received similar call? Any idea how much time will take to get the grant? please advice.


On average 8-12 months after verification.


----------



## vikaschandra

kk_1980 said:


> Guys, we received a call from Embassy regarding Employment verification... Anybody received similar call? Any idea how much time will take to get the grant? please advice.


It could be couple of days, weeks or maybe couple of months there is no definite timeline for grant after employment verification


----------



## sekarhttp

*Sekar*



kk_1980 said:


> Guys, we received a call from Embassy regarding Employment verification... Anybody received similar call? Any idea how much time will take to get the grant? please advice.



I got verification call one month before from Delhi Embassy to my lawyer who signed my reference declaration paper , but after that no reply


----------



## RuchiTS

jitin81 said:


> Many many congratulations and wishing you good luck on your new journey. Pls share your timelines for the benefit of all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thank you Jitin81. My timeline is shared in my signature and also is as follows:

Legal Executive | Anzco Code: 599112
NSW Nomination: 15 Jan, 2016
Visa Lodged: 29 Feb, 2016
CO Contact: 21 Mar, 2016
2nd CO Contact: 20 Jun, 2016
Grant: 12 Jul, 2016

Thanks


----------



## RuchiTS

jahanzeb84 said:


> Congratulations Ruchi  May I know why were you contacted twice by your case officer?


Thank you jahanze84... First CO contact was for Form 80 and PCC and Second time for Form 815, health declaration for my daughter.

Thanks


----------



## jahanzeb84

RuchiTS said:


> Thank you jahanze84... First CO contact was for Form 80 and PCC and Second time for Form 815, health declaration for my daughter.
> 
> Thanks


If you don't mind me asking, why did you submitted Form 815 (Health Declaration) for your daughter?


----------



## RuchiTS

jahanzeb84 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why did you submitted Form 815 (Health Declaration) for your daughter?


It is for the purpose that my daughter will get in touch with health services there within one month of landing in Australia.


----------



## Riyane

Never expected this much delay in processing from DIBP.....at every step and stage we got approvals quickly throughout the process and also promptly uploaded all PCCs and Meds to avoid any delays but not of much use......98 Days and still counting....the status is freezed at "Received"


----------



## jahanzeb84

Riyane said:


> Never expected this much delay in processing from DIBP.....at every step and stage we got approvals quickly throughout the process and also promptly uploaded all PCCs and Meds to avoid any delays but not of much use......98 Days and still counting....the status is freezed at "Received"


Can you share your timelines please?


----------



## Riyane

jahanzeb84 said:


> Can you share your timelines please?


I applied on 5th April 2016


----------



## AJAUS

Hello Everyone, I have couple of queries. Would really appreciate if anyone in the group and update me the details for these:

1. PCC - My passport has the permanent address of my hometown which is in a different state. Currently I am working and residing in Delhi for the past 3 years and have my own house here. Do I need to apply PCC from Delhi or from my hometown? How much time does it take to get the PCC.

2. While applying for the visa and filling out the visa application, which address should I mention in the form - my permanent address as mentioned in my passport or my current residential address?

3. Medicals - Can I only apply for medicals once I get the invitation to apply for visa or can I do it beforehand to ensure that I have all the documents ready.

Guidance and help on the above points would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
AJ


----------



## andreyx108b

andreyx108b said:


> On average 8-12 months after verification.


I meant to say weeks, not month.


----------



## sat123

andreyx108b said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> On average 8-12 months after verification.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say weeks, not month.
Click to expand...

Your typo could have given a heart attack. ?


----------



## kk_1980

sat123 said:


> Your typo could have given a heart attack. ?


yes


----------



## aalokj

Hello Friends,

I am Passout diploma in Electrical Engg in Dist mode. (2009)
I have total 10+yr experience in (Telecom & Electrical project) I have pass diploma is (10+2)
+2 is certificate course in (Electrical Service Technician) in 2001. i have also wiremen licence.

my question is can i make assessment for Australia PR or Not ?? Distance qualification is considered in Australia ?? what the cost of assessment ?? Please share your experience...i am waiting...


----------



## Gaderaju21

Riyane said:


> Never expected this much delay in processing from DIBP.....at every step and stage we got approvals quickly throughout the process and also promptly uploaded all PCCs and Meds to avoid any delays but not of much use......98 Days and still counting....the status is freezed at "Received"



Why dont you call DIBP and check the status...


----------



## kk_1980

AJAUS said:


> Hello Everyone, I have couple of queries. Would really appreciate if anyone in the group and update me the details for these:
> 
> 1. PCC - My passport has the permanent address of my hometown which is in a different state. Currently I am working and residing in Delhi for the past 3 years and have my own house here. Do I need to apply PCC from Delhi or from my hometown? How much time does it take to get the PCC.
> 
> 2. While applying for the visa and filling out the visa application, which address should I mention in the form - my permanent address as mentioned in my passport or my current residential address?
> 
> 3. Medicals - Can I only apply for medicals once I get the invitation to apply for visa or can I do it beforehand to ensure that I have all the documents ready.
> 
> Guidance and help on the above points would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> AJ


Hi AJ,

I was in the same boat like you and below are the answers to your queries.

1. You need to apply PCC from the city you are currently staying. Apply in Gurgaon PSC, very good service. Once you apply PCC online get the application and directly go to the centre between 10 AM - 1 PM. Since your permanent address is of different state it will take 1 week to get the PCC. You will not face any issue!!!!!!!

2. While applying for VISA, always give only current address. Permanent address as per passport can be different and it will not create any issues.

3. You need to register for Medicals after you get the invitation and once VISA fee is paid. Do it immediately once you pay the VISA fee....

Thanks


----------



## Riyane

Gaderaju21 said:


> Why dont you call DIBP and check the status...


 Will do tha tomorrow morning 9am Australia time. Do you think i can get a definite reply?


----------



## Riyane

sat123 said:


> Your typo could have given a heart attack. ?


True that! I had lost all hopes for my case after reading his typo


----------



## Gaderaju21

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> How is applicant informed about the visa decision(grant). I have applied through an agent, will I get an intimation on my email as well? Agent has provided his email in the application.
> 
> Anybody who has applied through an agent and received the decision please let me know? I am totally clueless until I hear from my agent.
> 
> Thanks


Hi your agent has to communicate to you..anyhow one clue is here

if you have EOI credentails...you can check the current status as LODGED

The EOI get deleted once you get the grant , At that time if you try to login EOI account then you will get an error saying that your credentails are not valid something else , so dontworry to see that msg


Hopfully your agent should communicate with you once he get grant laetter to his id

but the above thing you can check thrugh your EOI account if you dont have access immi account


----------



## AJAUS

kk_1980 said:


> Hi AJ,
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the same boat like you and below are the answers to your queries.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You need to apply PCC from the city you are currently staying. Apply in Gurgaon PSC, very good service. Once you apply PCC online get the application and directly go to the centre between 10 AM - 1 PM. Since your permanent address is of different state it will take 1 week to get the PCC. You will not face any issue!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. While applying for VISA, always give only current address. Permanent address as per passport can be different and it will not create any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. You need to register for Medicals after you get the invitation and once VISA fee is paid. Do it immediately once you pay the VISA fee....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Thanks a lot kk_1980. I really appreciate your inputs. 

Thanks
AJ



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiteshpamnani

Hi 

I am A Software Tester with 6 Years Experience. I have been reading few posts, that ACS rejects the application for 261314-Software Tester CSOL.

Also read many people suggesting to go for 261313- Software Engineer.
Do you know anyone who has gone through this phase, What changes needs to be done to the application for the same.


----------



## san575

Hi. I lodged my 190 visa on april 8 and the case officer asked for additional document on 24 may which my agent provided on that same day but he didint press information provided button. when i checked the status, its still information requested but they have received the file on 31 of may? Will that have any impact? Seniors members please help.


----------



## HasIrf

Did any of the ICT BAs 261111 receive PR 190s??


----------



## HasIrf

reshma.R please add me too to the list. 



reshma.r said:


> Added you......
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z76AkoAfAQDkIReqiou-Om_DgQSA5zQ7GwQpEwQM7ec/edit#gid=0


----------



## ReloAUS

*PCC Again*

Hello,

I have received a request from case officer asking for PCC again. There was discrepancy in my name nall documents and passport so mentioned in the application (previously known as ). Same for my spouse.

Now I am asked to get PCC for other names as well , Has anybody experienced this?

I am not too sure how will this playout at passport seva kendra. Does PSK entertain such requests?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> Your typo could have given a heart attack. ?




Sorry))) not sure how i did that)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusai

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received a request from case officer asking for PCC again. There was discrepancy in my name nall documents and passport so mentioned in the application (previously known as ). Same for my spouse.
> 
> Now I am asked to get PCC for other names as well , Has anybody experienced this?
> 
> I am not too sure how will this playout at passport seva kendra. Does PSK entertain such requests?
> 
> Thanks


I have also been asked for New PCC due to expiry. But im not sure with name change in passport. And PSK will never mind in giving n number of PCC.

My suggestion would be apply for name change in passport and then apply for PCC. Meanwhile you can inform your CO that there would be delay and please extend the 28days window.

Regards,
Dinesh.

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

HasIrf said:


> reshma.R please add me too to the list.




Those lists never get updated, been hundreds of them, then people get frustrated seeing empty dates etc. 

Why do you keep creating over and over again?))

There is one with all the reports aNd analytics and one which does get updated.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reshma.r

HasIrf said:


> reshma.R please add me too to the list.


Added you. If anyone wants to add their names , please feel free to add it in below link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z76AkoAfAQDkIReqiou-Om_DgQSA5zQ7GwQpEwQM7ec/edit#gid=0


----------



## vikaschandra

san575 said:


> Hi. I lodged my 190 visa on april 8 and the case officer asked for additional document on 24 may which my agent provided on that same day but he didint press information provided button. when i checked the status, its still information requested but they have received the file on 31 of may? Will that have any impact? Seniors members please help.


Well if you haven't clicked the information provided button donit right away. Can't say for sure if it would impact the application since there is another way of communicating with the CO to fulfil the request that is via email which many applicants agents do under which they do not click the information provided button yet the decision on the application is made. 
Keep your fingers corssed for quicker visa decision


----------



## ReloAUS

dinusai said:


> I have also been asked for New PCC due to expiry. But im not sure with name change in passport. And PSK will never mind in giving n number of PCC.
> 
> My suggestion would be apply for name change in passport and then apply for PCC. Meanwhile you can inform your CO that there would be delay and please extend the 28days window.
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response

The change of name in passport will not address the concern, the case officer wants PCC for the other name (which has father's name appended to my last name). My concern is will PSK issue PCC for other names ? If anybody has got this done please advice. This seems like an uncommon documentation.


----------



## AJAUS

Hello Friends, quick question. Is PCC needed for kids below 10 years of age. I presume not, but just want to sure. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

AJAUS said:


> Hello Friends, quick question. Is PCC needed for kids below 10 years of age. I presume not, but just want to sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not needed....


----------



## AJAUS

jahanzeb84 said:


> Not needed....




Thanks buddy. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatimaNaqvi

san575 said:


> Hi. I lodged my 190 visa on april 8 and the case officer asked for additional document on 24 may which my agent provided on that same day but he didint press information provided button. when i checked the status, its still information requested but they have received the file on 31 of may? Will that have any impact? Seniors members please help.


Hey. I have also applied through agent but I'm unable to check such kind of status. How do you check that? My application was lodged by end March 2016. Visa awaiting.


----------



## vikaschandra

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Hey. I have also applied through agent but I'm unable to check such kind of status. How do you check that? My application was lodged by end March 2016. Visa awaiting.


You can import the visa application to a new immiaccount using ththe TRN and get the status update as well


----------



## s.m

RuchiTS said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I would like to share with you that my family and I have been granted Australian PR....
> 
> Many thanks for your support and best wishes to all of you waiting, it is indeed a very tough time. You are almost there.
> 
> Thanks...


Congratulations Ruchi !  All the best for a new life ahead !


----------



## andreyx108b

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Hey. I have also applied through agent but I'm unable to check such kind of status. How do you check that? My application was lodged by end March 2016. Visa awaiting.




As Vikas said you can do by importing your file, agent does not get informed of import. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Guys I applied on 21 dec, CO contact was 21 Jan, provided all documents on 5th Feb. Silence since then. I called them on 4thbjuly is said active processing. Now I am just wondering how much more active processing does my application need


----------



## andreyx108b

b allen said:


> Guys I applied on 21 dec, CO contact was 21 Jan, provided all documents on 5th Feb. Silence since then. I called them on 4thbjuly is said active processing. Now I am just wondering how much more active processing does my application need




It depends really, no emp verification since then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmag11

*PTE score required to be updated in EOI or not*

I have submitted my EOI for the ANZSCO Code of 261111 ICT Business Analyst for State Sponsored Visa for NSW(190) with 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship) on 30-May-2016.I have 3 years of experience in NSW in the same profession and the rest 3 years overseas and currently residing in NSW with the same profession.
My total breakout of points is as below:
Age: 30
Degree/Education qualification:15
Employment:15(5-Overseas and 10 Onsite in NSW)
State Sponsorship:5
PTE :0 (Competent English L:73, R:65,S:58,W:79)

I have submitted the same EOI for 189 visa. 

I didn't get an invite until now and meanwhile I re-took my PTE exam.

This time I received lesser score in Reading and previously it was for Speaking Section. The current score is L:73, R:59,S:68,W:72 and the previous score was L:73, R:65,S:58,W:79

Can the experts please suggest if it makes any sense to update my EOI with the current score or should I just wait?


----------



## b allen

andreyx108b said:


> It depends really, no emp verification since then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No verification nothing complete silence I don't get it


----------



## reshma.r

tmag11 said:


> I have submitted my EOI for the ANZSCO Code of 261111 ICT Business Analyst for State Sponsored Visa for NSW(190) with 65 points(including 5 points for State Sponsorship) on 30-May-2016.I have 3 years of experience in NSW in the same profession and the rest 3 years overseas and currently residing in NSW with the same profession.
> My total breakout of points is as below:
> Age: 30
> Degree/Education qualification:15
> Employment:15(5-Overseas and 10 Onsite in NSW)
> State Sponsorship:5
> PTE :0 (Competent English L:73, R:65,S:58,W:79)
> 
> I have submitted the same EOI for 189 visa.
> 
> I didn't get an invite until now and meanwhile I re-took my PTE exam.
> 
> This time I received lesser score in Reading and previously it was for Speaking Section. The current score is L:73, R:59,S:68,W:72 and the previous score was L:73, R:65,S:58,W:79
> 
> Can the experts please suggest if it makes any sense to update my EOI with the current score or should I just wait?


This forum is for people who already lodged visa. If you post your questions in EOI forum, people who have similar queries may get benefit.

Since your point remains same there is no point in updating EOI . You can improve your score and update EOI. Also you can create two separate EOI for 189 and 190


----------



## Raj M

b allen said:


> Guys I applied on 21 dec, CO contact was 21 Jan, provided all documents on 5th Feb. Silence since then. I called them on 4thbjuly is said active processing. Now I am just wondering how much more active processing does my application need


I think because there was a gap of 1 month in between the contact and the document submission from you, CO might have moved your file back and now you would have to wait a little longer. That is usually the case with Australia and Canada. It is always good to submit as many documents and forms as possible to avoid delays. 

I submitted around 45 documents with my visa application (includes form 80 and 1221 for both me and wife etc).. 

Good luck


----------



## b allen

So how did you calculate that one month, I submitted docs in like 11 days. Extra things so that moved my file where into archives for preservation


----------



## Raj M

b allen said:


> So how did you calculate that one month, I submitted docs in like 11 days. Extra things so that moved my file where into archives for preservation


thats my speculation.. they do that when they ask for additional documents. I have seen many cases when CO asks for anything, don't know why, but processing time gets increased.


----------



## b allen

Dude I get increase but 156 days since docs submission, anyways can do nothing but wait, as they don't reply to emails and on phone file is always either actively being processed or routinely so wait and wait and wait


----------



## Raj M

b allen said:


> Dude I get increase but 156 days since docs submission, anyways can do nothing but wait, as they don't reply to emails and on phone file is always either actively being processed or routinely so wait and wait and wait


Well, I said what I have seen from my experience with canadian PR and australian PR process. The file gets behind others and CO continue the process with other applicants.


----------



## jitin81

Any grants today.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## disney

Any grants today ....


----------



## disney

Visa Applied on 4 April 2016.. Waiting for more than 3 months. Don't know what's happening with my application.........


----------



## san575

thanks for your reply,but if i click the information provided button then i doubt that my agent will also know about that. I called DIBP and one of the representative told me that they have already received the additional document on 31st may and its under assessment.


----------



## Riyane

Raj M said:


> I think because there was a gap of 1 month in between the contact and the document submission from you, CO might have moved your file back and now you would have to wait a little longer. That is usually the case with Australia and Canada. It is always good to submit as many documents and forms as possible to avoid delays.
> 
> I submitted around 45 documents with my visa application (includes form 80 and 1221 for both me and wife etc)..
> 
> Good luck


We have submitted all the required docs and forms on 5th April to avoid any delay but it hasnt helped actually. No CO has contacted us and we havnt got any email also. The status is Recieved till now. Called them this morning and got standard reply that CO is assessing the application and in case he needs an extra information he will get back to you. Been 100 days of waiting and there is no sign of Grant.


----------



## fardeen32

Guys my observation, 189 are getting more grants compared to 190 , I really started losing hope on this , its been 130 days since doc submitted and no updated , I see people getting grants in near 100 days


----------



## Raj M

disney said:


> Visa Applied on 4 April 2016.. Waiting for more than 3 months. Don't know what's happening with my application.........


Did they contact you for any more documents


----------



## Raj M

Riyane said:


> We have submitted all the required docs and forms on 5th April to avoid any delay but it hasnt helped actually. No CO has contacted us and we havnt got any email also. The status is Recieved till now. Called them this morning and got standard reply that CO is assessing the application and in case he needs an extra information he will get back to you. Been 100 days of waiting and there is no sign of Grant.


Could be because of employment checks to the sites. I can see on immiaccount, these days average is 70-80 days with CO assigned in roughly 40 days.. hang on. You will get it soon


----------



## disney

Yes . CO contacted for more documents three times on 27 May , 10 June and 20 June . Every document provided .now waiting for grant....


----------



## Ramana2016

dheeraj81 said:


> do we have email id also to contact them..


Hi Dheeraj,

Did you contact them? Any updates...Me too waiting from May 11th without any contact.


----------



## jahanzeb84

disney said:


> Yes . CO contacted for more documents three times on 27 May , 10 June and 20 June . Every document provided .now waiting for grant....


Can you please tell us what additional documents were requested by your Case Officer?


----------



## andreyx108b

disney said:


> Any grants today ....




I can see 1 so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheeraj81

Ramana2016 said:


> Hi Dheeraj,
> 
> Did you contact them? Any updates...Me too waiting from May 11th without any contact.


did not contact yet. but will next week...


----------



## andreyx108b

3 grants so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baljeet105

*Delay in visa processing*

I have lodged my visa as software engineer in January 2016 and CO has been assigned on 16th February. Till now they have not asked any document from me,no verification call, It has been almost 6 months gone... I don't know why they have taken so much time . waittngggg :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssin231

disney said:


> Any grants today ....


Yes I did. 
Visa applied on 22 April 2016
PO assigned on 3 June 2016
Visa granted on 13 July 2016
First entry by May 2017

Life is good.


----------



## TolecnaL

We also lodge 190 in June and gotten email for commitment statement.


----------



## Mogzee

andreyx108b said:


> 3 grants so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can you see 3 grants? there is no such update on the tracker as well.
Is it true that they offer on 3 grants on an average per day?


----------



## andreyx108b

ssin231 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Visa applied on 22 April 2016
> 
> PO assigned on 3 June 2016
> 
> Visa granted on 13 July 2016
> 
> First entry by May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good.




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogzee

ssin231 said:


> Yes I did.
> Visa applied on 22 April 2016
> PO assigned on 3 June 2016
> Visa granted on 13 July 2016
> First entry by May 2017
> 
> Life is good.


Congrats buddy.. 
Pls provide following info too:
Which occupation?
Which State?
Was it a direct Grant/CO contacted?


----------



## thisisgags

ssin231 said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Visa applied on 22 April 2016
> 
> PO assigned on 3 June 2016
> 
> Visa granted on 13 July 2016
> 
> First entry by May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Life is good.




Congratulations.


----------



## johard

Dear(s),

ANSZCO 231616
Invitation 190 -> 07-April-2016 (70 Points)
Aplication Logded 02-May-2016
CO Assigned: 14-June-2016
CO Asked for:	
Singapore PCC
Financial Evidences
Medicals
Responded on: 20-Jun-2016
Application status changed "Assessment in Progress" on 12-Jul-2016..
Wondering what next????????????
When will this killer wait will be over??????????
When I will offer all of you party, cheers and blessings?????????


----------



## suman.rani

Visa application lodge date : 5th April 2016 and waiting (
No CO contact.
waiting............


----------



## jitin81

I have lodged mine on 25th May. Status is received since then. No CO contact. Hoping for a direct grant soon.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

suman.rani said:


> Visa application lodge date : 5th April 2016 and waiting (
> No CO contact.
> waiting............


Hi,

You might get a direct grant, yesterday someone reported a grant he also applied on april no co contact at all got direct grant.

Viaan


----------



## imran23

I have applied in April and i have provided the requested documents but till today no reply from them.


----------



## suman.rani

viaan thanks for the positive reply. however, it seems like life is stuck..and dibp is sending grants to candidates in lesser time and seems if older applications are lying untouched.


----------



## johard

suman.rani said:


> viaan thanks for the positive reply. however, it seems like life is stuck..and dibp is sending grants to candidates in lesser time and seems if older applications are lying untouched.


I agree with you !!


----------



## Riyane

suman.rani said:


> viaan thanks for the positive reply. however, it seems like life is stuck..and dibp is sending grants to candidates in lesser time and seems if older applications are lying untouched.


We have exactly same timelines....lodged in 5th April and the case remains untouched on Immi account....so frustrating....everyday expect some good results desperately but get disappointment only....


----------



## AA007

Experts, can you share your thoughts on below. 


2nd CO contact after 95 days from 1st CO contact CO changed this time Asked for the docs (form 80,1221)which were not asked by 1st CO, why not asked before? Email states that I have started your case assessment, means nothing was done by 1st CO in 95 days? Again wait for 28d+2 months ? Anyone faced the same?


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Experts, can you share your thoughts on below.
> 
> 
> 2nd CO contact after 95 days from 1st CO contact CO changed this time Asked for the docs (form 80,1221)which were not asked by 1st CO, why not asked before? Email states that I have started your case assessment, means nothing was done by 1st CO in 95 days? Again wait for 28d+2 months ? Anyone faced the same?


This has happenedyo quite a few applicants. You should have uploaded the form 80 and form 1221 as it clearly says in DIBP website that for wuicker visa decision fill and upload form 80 and form 1221. 

As of now all can be done is wait and watch


----------



## jitin81

Vikas.

I had filled form 80 for myself and my wife (not form 1221 for wife) as per my consultant. Hope this should be fine.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jitin81 said:


> Vikas.
> 
> I had filled form 80 for myself and my wife (not form 1221 for wife) as per my consultant. Hope this should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I have filled both forms for both of us...during attaching documents..form 1221 field displayed as a separate head and recommended in my case...what i think or assume is document upload panel shows heads or columns according to information filled by us in form that we submit before paying fees. And all fields are different for all applicants i think. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## johard

jitin81 said:


> Vikas.
> 
> I had filled form 80 for myself and my wife (not form 1221 for wife) as per my consultant. Hope this should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


You need to fill the form for all applicants age more than 18.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jitin81 said:


> Vikas.
> 
> I had filled form 80 for myself and my wife (not form 1221 for wife) as per my consultant. Hope this should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


For safer side i think we should upload all documents. ..irrespective of what is asked particularly. ..just to avoid CO contact. .in case

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## prshnth

I lodged my 190 visa application on 10 February 2016 (A long wait). Last week I got a call from the Indian Embassy asking me to provide an authorization letter for performing employment verification. I provided this promptly.

Has anyone else been asked for such a letter?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

prshnth said:


> I lodged my 190 visa application on 10 February 2016 (A long wait). Last week I got a call from the Indian Embassy asking me to provide an authorization letter for performing employment verification. I provided this promptly.
> 
> Has anyone else been asked for such a letter?


What kind of authorization? ? What they exactly mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## FatimaNaqvi

Riyane said:


> We have exactly same timelines....lodged in 5th April and the case remains untouched on Immi account....so frustrating....everyday expect some good results desperately but get disappointment only....


Same here. Applied on 22 March and still waiting.. with daily hoping to get a good news but ending with disappointment. My CO contacted on 13th june


----------



## prshnth

Moneyjheeta said:


> What kind of authorization? ? What they exactly mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



Consent to perform employment verification and no objection if any authorized party contacts my previous / current employer


----------



## Moneyjheeta

prshnth said:


> Consent to perform employment verification and no objection if any authorized party contacts my previous / current employer


Very humble DIBP ... what is ANZSCO code?? Cant see signature as i am on App.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma

prshnth said:


> I lodged my 190 visa application on 10 February 2016 (A long wait). Last week I got a call from the Indian Embassy asking me to provide an authorization letter for performing employment verification. I provided this promptly.
> 
> Has anyone else been asked for such a letter?


Indian embassy or Australian Embassy?

Or Delhi office of Aus Consulate?


----------



## jitin81

prshnth said:


> I lodged my 190 visa application on 10 February 2016 (A long wait). Last week I got a call from the Indian Embassy asking me to provide an authorization letter for performing employment verification. I provided this promptly.
> 
> Has anyone else been asked for such a letter?


There are very few cases which are generally referred to indian embassy for background verification (including employment verification). My consultant told me that the embassy takes at max around 6 months (could be less also in some cases) to respond back with their report to the Australian immigration department. Wishing you good luck and hope your verification gets completed soon.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## prshnth

My anzsco code is 221214 internal auditor. The call was from the Australian consulate in india.


----------



## Raj M

I think people from sub continent will have to wait as compared to others due to the recent fact that there was a visa scam from some one from india and therefore the authorities are now more vigilant. have to bear fruits of few lunatics


----------



## Viveknagpal

210 days :cold_sweat:


----------



## prshnth

jitin81 said:


> There are very few cases which are generally referred to indian embassy for background verification (including employment verification). My consultant told me that the embassy takes at max around 6 months (could be less also in some cases) to respond back with their report to the Australian immigration department. Wishing you good luck and hope your verification gets completed soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


6 months ???


----------



## trinkasharma

prshnth said:


> My anzsco code is 221214 internal auditor. The call was from the Australian consulate in india.


Then this is not the Indian embassy but this seems to be common. I have even read about people visiting your office physically.


----------



## vikaschandra

jitin81 said:


> Vikas.
> 
> I had filled form 80 for myself and my wife (not form 1221 for wife) as per my consultant. Hope this should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


thats fine jitin form 1221 is not always asked but advisable to fill it and upload to cutoff the delay that it may cause if requested later


----------



## fardeen32

baljeet105 said:


> I have lodged my visa as software engineer in January 2016 and CO has been assigned on 16th February. Till now they have not asked any document from me,no verification call, It has been almost 6 months gone... I don't know why they have taken so much time . waittngggg :fingerscrossed:


Baljeet , we are on same path, same timelines , just waiting


----------



## Makybe Diva

After having my 190 visa granted in March, I received my first questionnaire today from NSW.

I choose 'haven't moved to Australia yet' and that was the end of the questions.


----------



## Mogzee

Guys,
Any grants today?


----------



## andreyx108b

Mogzee said:


> Guys,
> Any grants today?




A few. Yea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayur2016

Hi Andrey...all my friends are getting grant... But i did not get any further communication from Co got assigned on 23may... I have 65 points but no points for PTE... Is that the reason


----------



## Divyesh7176

Hi everyone I am going to apply for skilled assessment subclass 190 visa can anyone suggest me which are the states that are giving invites to HR ADVISORS 
I have done MBA in HUMAN RESOURCE and have experience of about 4 years in the same field


----------



## Raj M

I just checked my immiaccount "view application mailbox" and it says "The applicant has not agreed to receive electronic correspondence for this application".

This means i won't get any email correspondence. Is there anyway i can ask them to do email correspondence as postal correspondence would delay the process ??


----------



## Raj M

Raj M said:


> I just checked my immiaccount "view application mailbox" and it says "The applicant has not agreed to receive electronic correspondence for this application".
> 
> This means i won't get any email correspondence. Is there anyway i can ask them to do email correspondence as postal correspondence would delay the process ??


so i filled form 1193 but then immiaccount did not had any option in the list of other attachements. therefore i picked form 1022 change of circumstances and attached form 1193 in "Others" sections indication it under descriptions.


----------



## psj67

*NSW Grant - 14 Jul 2016*

Dear All

I've been a mute spectator of this thread since I've lodged my Visa appln. I've been checking frequency of the grants approved. I am happy to inform you all that I've received grant for me and my family. Here are the details of my timeline which might be helpful.
All the best to those who are waiting for grants. The day is near.


Software Engineer
Qual.-15, Exp.-15
PTE - 70
ACS Applied -15 feb 2016 
+ve ACS Result -19 Feb 2016 
PTE cleared - 21 Mar 2016
EOI Lodged: 1st April 2016 
ITA(190 nsw) 7th April 2016 
App nomination 8th April 2016 
Nomination Approval 18 Apr 2016
VISA LODGE/Docs upload 25 Apr 2016
PCC Singapore 29 april 2016 
Med - 10 May 2016
Co Contact 9th Jun 2016
Req form 80 and 1221 docs
Responded to CO 10th Jun 2016
Visa grant 14 Jul 2016


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Mayur2016 said:


> Hi Andrey...all my friends are getting grant... But i did not get any further communication from Co got assigned on 23may... I have 65 points but no points for PTE... Is that the reason


GSM Brisbane or Adelaide?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## bocko

psj67 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I've been a mute spectator of this thread since I've lodged my Visa appln. I've been checking frequency of the grants approved. I am happy to inform you all that I've received grant for me and my family. Here are the details of my timeline which might be helpful.
> All the best to those who are waiting for grants. The day is near.
> 
> 
> Software Engineer
> Qual.-15, Exp.-15
> PTE - 70
> ACS Applied -15 feb 2016
> +ve ACS Result -19 Feb 2016
> PTE cleared - 21 Mar 2016
> EOI Lodged: 1st April 2016
> ITA(190 nsw) 7th April 2016
> App nomination 8th April 2016
> Nomination Approval 18 Apr 2016
> VISA LODGE/Docs upload 25 Apr 2016
> PCC Singapore 29 april 2016
> Med - 10 May 2016
> Co Contact 9th Jun 2016
> Req form 80 and 1221 docs
> Responded to CO 10th Jun 2016
> Visa grant 14 Jul 2016


Congrats! I`m with similar timeline, which gsm?

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## psj67

bocko said:


> Congrats! I`m with similar timeline, which gsm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's Adelaide


----------



## gprocksu

*GSM Brisbane So Slow*

Almost 3 month since first CO contact. 

Asked for FORM 80 and Employment evidence. 

Submitted the same day but no contact since then. My agent also dropped an email 2 weeks back. But still no reply.

No verification done yet. 

Waiting Waiting n waiting


----------



## ganesh9684

prshnth said:


> 6 months ???


Hello 

In my case physical employment verification was done month back
However, they want to check the genuine nature of your documents or otherwise
It totally depends on the agencies responding back

Educational qualification can be checked by sending external agencies of dibp to the university
Character checks is generally the part of PCC 

Depends on the workload and the availability


----------



## prshnth

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> In my case physical employment verification was done month back
> However, they want to check the genuine nature of your documents or otherwise
> It totally depends on the agencies responding back
> 
> Educational qualification can be checked by sending external agencies of dibp to the university
> Character checks is generally the part of PCC
> 
> Depends on the workload and the availability


The embassy asked for an authorisation letter from me. Did they ask one from you as well ?


----------



## ganesh9684

prshnth said:


> The embassy asked for an authorisation letter from me. Did they ask one from you as well ?


Hello

Which authorization letter?
I wasn't asked about such kind of letters. In my case it was surprise visit


----------



## Mayur2016

GSM Adelaide


----------



## Divyesh7176

Hey all!
My Name's Divyesh.
I've got couple of Questions in Regards to my Offshore Application for 190 State Nomination Visa. I currently Live in India. This is regarding Human Resource Management and Human Resource Advisor.

Firstly, as mentioned in the newly Skilled Occupation List and the State Nomination that both of the above mentioned course are there in the list, but refering to that can someone tell me which states are currently offering State Nomination for HRM and HRA? 

Again, can someone tell me the basic requirement of IELTS/PTE/Others to apply for the same?

Secondly, I have thoroughly checked most of the Immigration websites, and did not find the number of seats that are remaining. Is there anyone who can send me the link or tell the number of seats available for the courses. 

I've been advised by some of the Agents here in India that Northern Territory is currently offering Nomination for both of the above courses. They have not given me the complete guidance on 190 Visas. Would someone please let me know and find out. 

It'll be really helpful for me.

Looking forward in hearing from someone.


Many thanks

Divyesh.


----------



## Ramana2016

psj67 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I've been a mute spectator of this thread since I've lodged my Visa appln. I've been checking frequency of the grants approved. I am happy to inform you all that I've received grant for me and my family. Here are the details of my timeline which might be helpful.
> All the best to those who are waiting for grants. The day is near.
> 
> 
> Software Engineer
> Qual.-15, Exp.-15
> PTE - 70
> ACS Applied -15 feb 2016
> +ve ACS Result -19 Feb 2016
> PTE cleared - 21 Mar 2016
> EOI Lodged: 1st April 2016
> ITA(190 nsw) 7th April 2016
> App nomination 8th April 2016
> Nomination Approval 18 Apr 2016
> VISA LODGE/Docs upload 25 Apr 2016
> PCC Singapore 29 april 2016
> Med - 10 May 2016
> Co Contact 9th Jun 2016
> Req form 80 and 1221 docs
> Responded to CO 10th Jun 2016
> Visa grant 14 Jul 2016


Congratulations...


----------



## prshnth

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> Which authorization letter?
> I wasn't asked about such kind of letters. In my case it was surprise visit


They asked for consent to perform employment verification. 

I think one of my past employers must have asked for some kind of approval from me. Because i have gone through several threads and no one has been asked for this letter.


----------



## Hemant1811

Hi...
Can anybody advice what could be the possibilities if the agent had provide the requested information after 28 days to the case officer assigned.

Case officer allocated on 4 may(requested for form 80 and employment evidences)

Information provided on 8 June 

Co from gsm briabane....


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Have you tried calling them ? Or dropping a mail to them ?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Have you tried calling them ? or sent a mail enquiry ?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

fardeen32 said:


> Baljeet , we are on same path, same timelines , just waiting


Have you tried calling or mailing them ? any replies ?


----------



## julus

*190 NSW. 55 points!*

Hi Everyone,

I submitted EOI with 55 points (breakdown below) for NSW under Aeronautical Engineering (233911). 

Age: 30
Degree: 15
PTE: 84,81,79,68 - 10

EOI : 11/07/2016

Anybody know what are the chances? I hear there are not many EOIs in this Occupation list and chances are good.


----------



## tartee

Dear experts,

Kindly advice if Form 1221 is a MUST to submit. I have submitted Form 80 and just wondering if Form 1221 is also required. I applied on 3rd July and no CO contact yet. Just want to preload all the required documents as possible as I can. I found that form 80 and form 1221 has similar information to fill in. Kindly advice.

Thanks


----------



## Rabbahs

tartee said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Kindly advice if Form 1221 is a MUST to submit. I have submitted Form 80 and just wondering if Form 1221 is also required. I applied on 3rd July and no CO contact yet. Just want to preload all the required documents as possible as I can. I found that form 80 and form 1221 has similar information to fill in. Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


Follow the link below, 1221 is mentioned,

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

tartee said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Kindly advice if Form 1221 is a MUST to submit. I have submitted Form 80 and just wondering if Form 1221 is also required. I applied on 3rd July and no CO contact yet. Just want to preload all the required documents as possible as I can. I found that form 80 and form 1221 has similar information to fill in. Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


You must fill and submit it


----------



## Viaan

tartee said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Kindly advice if Form 1221 is a MUST to submit. I have submitted Form 80 and just wondering if Form 1221 is also required. I applied on 3rd July and no CO contact yet. Just want to preload all the required documents as possible as I can. I found that form 80 and form 1221 has similar information to fill in. Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Its better to provide everything so that you can avoid any delays of co asking for it.

Viaan


----------



## tartee

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its better to provide everything so that you can avoid any delays of co asking for it.
> 
> Viaan


Thanks all. I will submit it then. Any idea if we can remove submitted document from our application in immiaccount? I just realise that I made some mistake to form 80. I want to remove that to submit amended one.


----------



## Raj M

tartee said:


> Thanks all. I will submit it then. Any idea if we can remove submitted document from our application in immiaccount? I just realise that I made some mistake to form 80. I want to remove that to submit amended one.


Unfortunately no. If u confirmed the document, its submitted for CO. If u need to change anythibg there is firm for wrong info and another for change of circumstances. I just filled 1193 for email communications and submitted. I have tried to submit as many doc as possible (around 45)


----------



## Viaan

tartee said:


> Thanks all. I will submit it then. Any idea if we can remove submitted document from our application in immiaccount? I just realise that I made some mistake to form 80. I want to remove that to submit amended one.


Hi,

I don't think you can remove anything on immi account after you upload it, because you are not allocated with a co you cannot mail them as well. You can just upload the corrected one again on the subject you can mention that. I am not sure about this let the seniors comment on this.

Viaan


----------



## jitin81

51st day with application status as received only. No update whatsoever.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

tartee said:


> Thanks all. I will submit it then. Any idea if we can remove submitted document from our application in immiaccount? I just realise that I made some mistake to form 80. I want to remove that to submit amended one.


You can't remove a document that's already attached, better fill in new form 80 with correct details and submit it titling it to be form 80 corrected or something like that so CO would understand why two form 80's are attached by you.


----------



## reshma.r

Better to fill form-80 and form1221 for all applicants above 18 years.Most of the times Co ask for that. 

For documents already uploaded no ways to remove that, but you can upload the corrected form again, but beware of your document limit only 60 is available.

Those who lodged visa and awaiting grant can update in the below tracker,
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z76AkoAfAQDkIReqiou-Om_DgQSA5zQ7GwQpEwQM7ec/edit#gid=0


----------



## Divyesh7176

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its better to provide everything so that you can avoid any delays of co asking for it.
> 
> Viaan


Hi Vivan


My Name's Divyesh.
I've got couple of Questions in Regards to my Offshore Application for 190 State Nomination Visa. I currently Live in India. This is regarding Human Resource Management and Human Resource Advisor.

Firstly, as mentioned in the newly Skilled Occupation List and the State Nomination that both of the above mentioned course are there in the list, but refering to that can someone tell me which states are currently offering State Nomination for HRM and HRA?

Again, can someone tell me the basic requirement of IELTS/PTE/Others to apply for the same?

Secondly, I have thoroughly checked most of the Immigration websites, and did not find the number of seats that are remaining. Is there anyone who can send me the link or tell the number of seats available for the courses.

I've been advised by some of the Agents here in India that Northern Territory is currently offering Nomination for both of the above courses. They have not given me the complete guidance on 190 Visas. Would someone please let me know and find out.

It'll be really helpful for me.

Looking forward in hearing from someone.


Many thanks

Divyesh.


----------



## reshma.r

Divyesh7176 said:


> Hi Vivan
> 
> 
> My Name's Divyesh.
> I've got couple of Questions in Regards to my Offshore Application for 190 State Nomination Visa. I currently Live in India. This is regarding Human Resource Management and Human Resource Advisor.
> 
> Firstly, as mentioned in the newly Skilled Occupation List and the State Nomination that both of the above mentioned course are there in the list, but refering to that can someone tell me which states are currently offering State Nomination for HRM and HRA?
> 
> Again, can someone tell me the basic requirement of IELTS/PTE/Others to apply for the same?
> 
> Secondly, I have thoroughly checked most of the Immigration websites, and did not find the number of seats that are remaining. Is there anyone who can send me the link or tell the number of seats available for the courses.
> 
> I've been advised by some of the Agents here in India that Northern Territory is currently offering Nomination for both of the above courses. They have not given me the complete guidance on 190 Visas. Would someone please let me know and find out.
> 
> It'll be really helpful for me.
> 
> Looking forward in hearing from someone.
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Divyesh.


State migration sites | australia.gov.au.
Go through each states website in the above link and check the 190 visa requirements mentioned. For each state the SOL list and PTE requirements are different.


----------



## dinusai

The wait is over...Received grant for me and my wife today....

This forum was so useful and it gives the live update.

Thanks to each and everyone in this forum who helped directly or indirectly...

Below is my details

ANZCO Code 261312
Age 30
Degree 15
PTE 10
NSW SS 5
EOI 30 May 2015
NSW invite 29 Jan 2016
Submitted 30 Jan 2016
DIBP Nomination 16 Feb 2016
CO contact 17 June 2016 ( PCC renewal)
Responded to CO 20 June 2016
Grant 15 July 2016
IED 27 Feb 2017

Regards,
Dinesh.


Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Hii everyone,with the grace of god I got visa grants for myself,spouse and daughter today at 8.00am IST..I would like to thank everyone on this forum who helped me right from getting desired scores in PTE test till visa lodgement..This forum is sufficient to get visa grant through right and helpful advice of all members and believe me it's much better than **** migration agents who take handful of money and misguide u..thanks again to all members


----------



## mgfg

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii everyone,with the grace of god I got visa grants for myself,spouse and daughter today at 8.00am IST..I would like to thank everyone on this forum who helped me right from getting desired scores in PTE test till visa lodgement..This forum is sufficient to get visa grant through right and helpful advice of all members and believe me it's much better than **** migration agents who take handful of money and misguide u..thanks again to all members


Congrats sourabh and to everyone who got their grants today! Btw, which CO team was assigned to your case?


----------



## jahanzeb84

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii everyone,with the grace of god I got visa grants for myself,spouse and daughter today at 8.00am IST..I would like to thank everyone on this forum who helped me right from getting desired scores in PTE test till visa lodgement..This forum is sufficient to get visa grant through right and helpful advice of all members and believe me it's much better than **** migration agents who take handful of money and misguide u..thanks again to all members


Congratulations Sourabh  Can you share your timelines please?


----------



## Divyesh7176

hey bro. can u tell me ur scenario. i am when didu apply an when did u get


----------



## Divyesh7176

reshma.r said:


> State migration sites | australia.gov.au.
> Go through each states website in the above link and check the 190 visa requirements mentioned. For each state the SOL list and PTE requirements are different.


thanks mate


----------



## vikaschandra

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii everyone,with the grace of god I got visa grants for myself,spouse and daughter today at 8.00am IST..I would like to thank everyone on this forum who helped me right from getting desired scores in PTE test till visa lodgement..This forum is sufficient to get visa grant through right and helpful advice of all members and believe me it's much better than **** migration agents who take handful of money and misguide u..thanks again to all members





dinusai said:


> The wait is over...Received grant for me and my wife today....
> 
> This forum was so useful and it gives the live update.
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this forum who helped directly or indirectly...
> 
> Below is my details
> 
> ANZCO Code 261312
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> PTE 10
> NSW SS 5
> EOI 30 May 2015
> NSW invite 29 Jan 2016
> Submitted 30 Jan 2016
> DIBP Nomination 16 Feb 2016
> CO contact 17 June 2016 ( PCC renewal)
> Responded to CO 20 June 2016
> Grant 15 July 2016
> IED 27 Feb 2017
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Dinu and Sourabh


----------



## jitin81

dinusai said:


> The wait is over...Received grant for me and my wife today....
> 
> This forum was so useful and it gives the live update.
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this forum who helped directly or indirectly...
> 
> Below is my details
> 
> ANZCO Code 261312
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> PTE 10
> NSW SS 5
> EOI 30 May 2015
> NSW invite 29 Jan 2016
> Submitted 30 Jan 2016
> DIBP Nomination 16 Feb 2016
> CO contact 17 June 2016 ( PCC renewal)
> Responded to CO 20 June 2016
> Grant 15 July 2016
> IED 27 Feb 2017
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


This is great news.....many many congratulations.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Hii I applied for visa on 10th April 2016..had 1st CO contact on 23rd May and 2nd CO contact on 7th June..visa grant 15th june


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii I applied for visa on 10th April 2016..had 1st CO contact on 23rd May and 2nd CO contact on 7th June..visa grant 15th june


Congratulations. Which GSM? Code? Points? Onshore?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Mayur2016

Hi sourabh 

Your timeline pls


----------



## Mogzee

dinusai said:


> The wait is over...Received grant for me and my wife today....
> 
> This forum was so useful and it gives the live update.
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this forum who helped directly or indirectly...
> 
> Below is my details
> 
> ANZCO Code 261312
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> PTE 10
> NSW SS 5
> EOI 30 May 2015
> NSW invite 29 Jan 2016
> Submitted 30 Jan 2016
> DIBP Nomination 16 Feb 2016
> CO contact 17 June 2016 ( PCC renewal)
> Responded to CO 20 June 2016
> Grant 15 July 2016
> IED 27 Feb 2017
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy 
Finally you can lane: to NSW

Regards,
Mogzee


----------



## Mogzee

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii everyone,with the grace of god I got visa grants for myself,spouse and daughter today at 8.00am IST..I would like to thank everyone on this forum who helped me right from getting desired scores in PTE test till visa lodgement..This forum is sufficient to get visa grant through right and helpful advice of all members and believe me it's much better than **** migration agents who take handful of money and misguide u..thanks again to all members


Congrats Sourabh 
God bless


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> SOURABHCHUGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii I applied for visa on 10th April 2016..had 1st CO contact on 23rd May and 2nd CO contact on 7th June..visa grant 15th june
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Which GSM? Code? Points? Onshore?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch
Click to expand...

Hii adelaide gsm 65+5 points external auditor offshore


----------



## Viaan

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii adelaide gsm 65+5 points external auditor offshore


Hi Sourabh,

Congrats 

Can you please share why there were two co contact? same co or different?

Thanks

Viaan


----------



## Moneyjheeta

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii I applied for visa on 10th April 2016..had 1st CO contact on 23rd May and 2nd CO contact on 7th June..visa grant 15th june


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

tartee said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly advice if Form 1221 is a MUST to submit. I have submitted Form 80 and just wondering if Form 1221 is also required. I applied on 3rd July and no CO contact yet. Just want to preload all the required documents as possible as I can. I found that form 80 and form 1221 has similar information to fill in. Kindly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





Hi 
Yes 
For my case they asked to submit both 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## textadnan

PTE Date: April 15th 2016 (65 each)
Professional year
EOI date(Accountant general/ External Auditing/ Accounting management)): April 15th 2016
65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190(NSW)

Any suggestion when should I expect an invitation?


----------



## vedhabala

Congrats to those who got grants recently. 

Finally got my grant today after long wait  .. Thank you all for your support and best wishes for people waiting.


----------



## jitin81

vedhabala said:


> Congrats to those who got grants recently.
> 
> Finally got my grant today after long wait  .. Thank you all for your support and best wishes for people waiting.


Many Congratulations Vedhabala. Pls share your complete timelines. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## dinusai

*Yes Finally*



Mogzee said:


> Congrats buddy
> Finally you can lane: to NSW
> 
> Regards,
> Mogzee


Thanks Mogzee...

Yes I can finally fly back to Sydney.


----------



## thisisgags

vedhabala said:


> Congrats to those who got grants recently.
> 
> Finally got my grant today after long wait  .. Thank you all for your support and best wishes for people waiting.




Congrats. Which CO and timelines pls?


----------



## thisisgags

dinusai said:


> The wait is over...Received grant for me and my wife today....
> 
> This forum was so useful and it gives the live update.
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone in this forum who helped directly or indirectly...
> 
> Below is my details
> 
> ANZCO Code 261312
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> PTE 10
> NSW SS 5
> EOI 30 May 2015
> NSW invite 29 Jan 2016
> Submitted 30 Jan 2016
> DIBP Nomination 16 Feb 2016
> CO contact 17 June 2016 ( PCC renewal)
> Responded to CO 20 June 2016
> Grant 15 July 2016
> IED 27 Feb 2017
> 
> Regards,
> Dinesh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk




Congrats Dinesh. Which CO pls?


----------



## dinusai

*Adelaide*



thisisgags said:


> Congrats Dinesh. Which CO pls?


Thanks Buddy. Its Adelaide...


----------



## HasIrf

cool.. Thumbs up
Code? 


vedhabala said:


> Congrats to those who got grants recently.
> 
> Finally got my grant today after long wait  .. Thank you all for your support and best wishes for people waiting.


----------



## new2016

*School / College details*

Hi all, I am new to the forum.

Do I need to give School / College details in the application or in Form 80? If yes, do I need to submit the documents?

Cheers


----------



## trinkasharma

new2016 said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forum.
> 
> Do I need to give School / College details in the application or in Form 80? If yes, do I need to submit the documents?
> 
> Cheers


You need to give these in multiple places so, YES.

By documents, do you mean Transcripts/Certificates? If yes then upload a clear colour scan or a notarized for each document.


----------



## Raj M

new2016 said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forum.
> 
> Do I need to give School / College details in the application or in Form 80? If yes, do I need to submit the documents?
> 
> Cheers


i have only uploaded documents that are mentioned in skill assessment.


----------



## new2016

trinkasharma said:


> You need to give these in multiple places so, YES.
> 
> By documents, do you mean Transcripts/Certificates? If yes then upload a clear colour scan or a notarized for each document.


I lodged the application without school/college details as it didn't give me any point. Now CO requested form 80. I'm thinking if i need to put school/college details in form 80 now. But in Form 80 - its written that all tertiary education (post secondary) need to be listed, but does not ask anything about school/college. I didn't provide school/college details in skill assessment because it was not required. I just want to make sure i'm doing it correctly. I did 485 before where i never needed to give those details. What should I do?

thanks for the help.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vedhabala said:


> Congrats to those who got grants recently.
> 
> Finally got my grant today after long wait  .. Thank you all for your support and best wishes for people waiting.


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## new2016

Raj M said:


> i have only uploaded documents that are mentioned in skill assessment.


thanks for your reply Raj. Same situation here and I'm thinking of submitting docs that were provided in skill assessment. Did CO ask for school/college? What documents did you submit for uni degree?


----------



## andreyx108b

new2016 said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forum.
> 
> Do I need to give School / College details in the application or in Form 80? If yes, do I need to submit the documents?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, you need to add all of the information. 

You usually require to submit docs against which you claim points.


----------



## trinkasharma

new2016 said:


> I lodged the application without school/college details as it didn't give me any point. Now CO requested form 80. I'm thinking if i need to put school/college details in form 80 now. But in Form 80 - its written that all tertiary education (post secondary) need to be listed, but does not ask anything about school/college. I didn't provide school/college details in skill assessment because it was not required. I just want to make sure i'm doing it correctly. I did 485 before where i never needed to give those details. What should I do?
> 
> thanks for the help.


Some people use the word school for Tertiary courses too, eg Harvard Business School, Yale Law School etc. 

Uploading your CBSE +2 etc will not hurt. I uploaded those.


----------



## new2016

trinkasharma said:


> Some people use the word school for Tertiary courses too, eg Harvard Business School, Yale Law School etc.
> 
> Uploading your CBSE +2 etc will not hurt. I uploaded those.


thanks a lot.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

vedhabala said:


> Congrats to those who got grants recently.
> 
> Finally got my grant today after long wait  .. Thank you all for your support and best wishes for people waiting.


Timeline plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sekarhttp

*raja*



dinusai said:


> Thanks Mogzee...
> 
> Yes I can finally fly back to Sydney.


Hi Mogzee,

Congrats for your happiness,

Could you please tell which PCC you have provided second time , Australian PCC or INDIAN PCC?

If it is Australian PCC then first Australian PCC took on which time and date bro

Thanks,
Raja,


----------



## imran23

Does immigration offices open on Saturdays ? any grant can be expected on Saturdays?


----------



## Axeem

No dude.


----------



## vikaschandra

imran23 said:


> Does immigration offices open on Saturdays ? any grant can be expected on Saturdays?


Few people have got it on Saturdays as well.


----------



## ASD123

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii I applied for visa on 10th April 2016..had 1st CO contact on 23rd May and 2nd CO contact on 7th June..visa grant 15th june


Congrats Saurabh...I have similar in fact exact timelines as yours..so I feel motivated now..lets see..


----------



## sat123

vikaschandra said:


> imran23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does immigration offices open on Saturdays ? any grant can be expected on Saturdays?
> 
> 
> 
> Few people have got it on Saturdays as well.
Click to expand...

Not sure about grants but I got my ITA on australian national holiday.


----------



## Sky2016

*Spouse English*

I am new to this forum. I have lodged my 190 visa recently. I am aware that the case officer will be requesting my spouses functional English proof in the future. Unfortunately he cannot show the functional English and we might have to pay. 

There is a rumor that if the spouse doesn't show functional English score and pay the required amount, our visa will get extremely delayed. Is this really true? 
Please let me know if anyone experienced the same situation?

Any feedback would be highly appreciated!


----------



## sat123

Sky2016 said:


> I am new to this forum. I have lodged my 190 visa recently. I am aware that the case officer will be requesting my spouses functional English proof in the future. Unfortunately he cannot show the functional English and we might have to pay.
> 
> There is a rumor that if the spouse doesn't show functional English score and pay the required amount, our visa will get extremely delayed. Is this really true?
> Please let me know if anyone experienced the same situation?
> 
> Any feedback would be highly appreciated!


Score in a test is not mandatorty, is it not possible for you to get certificate from college where your spouse studied?


----------



## Sky2016

*Hi Sat123*



sat123 said:


> Score in a test is not mandatorty, is it not possible for you to get certificate from college where your spouse studied?


Actually my spouse studied in our native language. He speaks really well in English, but his written English is very weak. Maybe he might have to attempt IELTS and see. I was just wondering in case if he could not get this 4.5 score, will our visa get delayed?


----------



## Prabinjo

Sky2016 said:


> Actually my spouse studied in our native language. He speaks really well in English, but his written English is very weak. Maybe he might have to attempt IELTS and see. I was just wondering in case if he could not get this 4.5 score, will our visa get delayed?




Hi 
Mine was the same case 
You can give PTE 
It's much easy to score 
And every one gets 30 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssin231

Mogzee said:


> Congrats buddy..
> Pls provide following info too:
> Which occupation?
> Which State?
> Was it a direct Grant/CO contacted?


Its for System Analyst, Victoria and CO did contact me


----------



## kawal_547

Sky2016 said:


> Actually my spouse studied in our native language. He speaks really well in English, but his written English is very weak. Maybe he might have to attempt IELTS and see. I was just wondering in case if he could not get this 4.5 score, will our visa get delayed?


Actually I have seen adverse.

When asked to pay for spouse English fees, and once paid the visa is issued in few days times

As fees payment for spouse is only asked by co at the very last stage, when all is done and just waiting for final approval.


----------



## dreamliner

Prabinjo said:


> Hi
> Mine was the same case
> You can give PTE
> It's much easy to score
> And every one gets 30
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ielts 4.5 is equal to PTE 3 (30).

Try pte.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## markand911

*Information Requested*

My application status says "Information Requested".
My consultant says that they have uploaded the required document.
Then why it says "Information Requested".
The CO had asked for certified copy of my son's birth certificate.
My consultant also has sent an email to CO on 24 june asking the status of application. The CO replied on 28 june informing that the application is under process.

Guide me.


----------



## kawal_547

markand911 said:


> My application status says "Information Requested".
> My consultant says that they have uploaded the required document.
> Then why it says "Information Requested".
> The CO had asked for certified copy of my son's birth certificate.
> My consultant also has sent an email to CO on 24 june asking the status of application. The CO replied on 28 june informing that the application is under process.
> 
> Guide me.


You need to click on "Information Provided" tab.

Make sure that required documents are uploaded and there is a tab which says "Information Provided".

Once you click on it, the status will automatically change to "Assessment in Progress".

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## khumar

*Pakistan PCC in Spouse's Maiden Name*

Hi,

I am asking the following question on behalf of my cousin:

Has anyone been asked and got the Pakistan PCC in spouse's maiden as well as married names? If anyone has got such a PCC issued can you please explain the process of getting the PAK PCC in spouse's maiden name? My cousin recently tried getting one from Lahore but the request was turned down. They said they only issue PCC as per the name in the passports. My cousin has been contacted by the CO explicitly asking for the PCCs both in married and maiden names. Help/advise will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## andreyx108b

imran23 said:


> Does immigration offices open on Saturdays ? any grant can be expected on Saturdays?




Sometimes there are grants in Saturdays, rare but does happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452

*Advice needed please!*

Hello everybody!

I just need your advice about my EOI since I have a bit tricky situation.

I have got my positive assessment letter and going to apply to visa subclass 190. My marital status now is divorced. However I have a GF now and we are planning to get married in few months (She is an Expat living in China & and I am an Expat living in Qatar) so which one of the below options would you recommend to me:

1- To not include her in my visa and later if I got granted i can apply for a visit visa for her (because we are living in different countries which might make the process more complicated and even it might lead to a rejection by the CO) 

2- To mention in my Marital status in the EOI that I'm Engaged to her ?


----------------------------

One more question related to a different subject:

I had a visa refusal before from New Zealand due to my Ex-wife English requirements, so is it a MUST to mention it in the EOI ? and is it going to influence my application ?

Sorry guys for the very long thread and waiting for your helpful advice.

Cheers!


----------



## trinkasharma

labhan said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I just need your advice about my EOI since I have a bit tricky situation.
> 
> I have got my positive assessment letter and going to apply to visa subclass 190. My marital status now is divorced. However I have a GF now and we are planning to get married in few months (She is an Expat living in China & and I am an Expat living in Qatar) so which one of the below options would you recommend to me:
> 
> 1- To not include her in my visa and later if I got granted i can apply for a visit visa for her (because we are living in different countries which might make the process more complicated and even it might lead to a rejection by the CO)
> 
> 2- To mention in my Marital status in the EOI that I'm Engaged to her ?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> One more question related to a different subject:
> 
> I had a visa refusal before from New Zealand due to my Ex-wife English requirements, so is it a MUST to mention it in the EOI ? and is it going to influence my application ?
> 
> Sorry guys for the very long thread and waiting for your helpful advice.
> 
> Cheers!


Basing my responses based on guesses.

1: Most probably you cannot include her. 
2: Do you have proof of engagement? If you don't then don't mention this in your EOI. Every claim in EOI is to be supported by proofs after invitation.

If your visa was refused and if you do not mention it then you are making a false declaration. NZ and Aus may be sharing some databases (Not sure of this) and Egypt is a high risk country. Decision is yours.


----------



## EAU2452

trinkasharma said:


> Basing my responses based on guesses.
> 
> 1: Most probably you cannot include her.
> 2: Do you have proof of engagement? If you don't then don't mention this in your EOI. Every claim in EOI is to be supported by proofs after invitation.
> 
> If your visa was refused and if you do not mention it then you are making a false declaration. NZ and Aus may be sharing some databases (Not sure of this) and Egypt is a high risk country. Decision is yours.



Thanks a lot for your reply!

no we don't have a strong evidences because we are living in different countries so there is no any sharing liabilities or bank accounts, etc ...

So what is the best option to get her after getting the visa granted ?

What do you mean by Egypt is a high risk country ?

Thanks!


----------



## dreamliner

labhan said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> no we don't have a strong evidences because we are living in different countries so there is no any sharing liabilities or bank accounts, etc ...
> 
> So what is the best option to get her after getting the visa granted ?
> 
> What do you mean by Egypt is a high risk country ?
> 
> Thanks!


High risk country means, applicants from these countries can be fake and bogus.

India
South africa
Egypt
Pakistan
Etc...

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452

dreamliner said:


> High risk country means, applicants from these countries can be fake and bogus.
> 
> India
> South africa
> Egypt
> Pakistan
> Etc...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk



Thanks a lot


----------



## trinkasharma

@Labhan & others.

Whenever 
A) you fail to upload/mention anything that you are expected to provide
or
B) do not provide evidences of whatever is mentioned in the EOI.

your application will be paused. Each CO contact is a possible 28 delay from the CO side and few weeks from your own side as you gather the documents.

Your visa got refused due to your wife's English. I find this hard to understand. Did you claim that her English was good in NZ EOI? If not then maybe they should have told you to pre purchase EOL classes. Of course if you fail to pay then your visa would get declined. 

"If your partner does not meet the minimum standard, 
they must pre-purchase ESOL tuition (see ‘Pre-
purchasing ESOL tuition’)"


----------



## EAU2452

trinkasharma said:


> @Labhan & others.
> 
> Whenever
> A) you fail to upload/mention anything that you are expected to provide
> or
> B) do not provide evidences of whatever is mentioned in the EOI.
> 
> your application will be paused. Each CO contact is a possible 28 delay from the CO side and few weeks from your own side as you gather the documents.
> 
> Your visa got refused due to your wife's English. I find this hard to understand. Did you claim that her English was good in NZ EOI? If not then maybe they should have told you to pre purchase EOL classes. Of course if you fail to pay then your visa would get declined.
> 
> "If your partner does not meet the minimum standard,
> they must pre-purchase ESOL tuition (see ‘Pre-
> purchasing ESOL tuition’)"



For NZ visa they may not require IELTS if the person's studies was fully undertaken in English and this was the case with my Ex-Wife but the CO asked for IELTS from her and he gave me only 20 days to provide IELTS result with 6.5 score and she got only 6 (due to the short notice and that was her first IELTS attempt). That's why he has rejected my application because I was also claiming points on her Qualification.

Moreover I'm still a bit confused about the family visa options after getting granted my RP to AUS, because i will not include my GF in the application as I don't have enough evidences so far.

Thanks!


----------



## sss2016

Hi i am new to this forum ,
Any one please advice ,when i will get invitation ? i have submitted my EOI on june 19th (55+5) also i have applied for Victoria state sponsorship under 261313
How many day it will take to get an invitation???


----------



## jahanzeb84

khumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am asking the following question on behalf of my cousin:
> 
> Has anyone been asked and got the Pakistan PCC in spouse's maiden as well as married names? If anyone has got such a PCC issued can you please explain the process of getting the PAK PCC in spouse's maiden name? My cousin recently tried getting one from Lahore but the request was turned down. They said they only issue PCC as per the name in the passports. My cousin has been contacted by the CO explicitly asking for the PCCs both in married and maiden names. Help/advise will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


I am from Karachi, Pakistan and applied in person for both spouses' married and maiden names police clearance certificates. Police clearance certificate in Karachi is obtained from the district (north, east, west, or south) where the applicant was residing by submitting two forms: one filled by the applicant and another one filled by the applicant's neighborhoods along with CNIC copies and other supporting documents. 

I obtained spouse married name PCC from East District, and maiden name PCC from South District. These were the additional documents, I submitted for obtaining spouse maiden name PCC:

1) Copies of Nikah Nama (both in English and Urdu)
2) Copy of old NIC mentioning spouse maiden name
3) Copy of father's (not husband's) CNIC 
4) Copies of different utilities bills of spouse previous (before marriage) residing address
5) Application filled and signed by spouse with her previous/old signature (similar to the one in old NIC)

While submitting these documents with filled applications along with applicant's previous (before marriage) residential address neighborhoods CNIC copies and other supporting documents, I explained the entire situation to the officer receiving these documents and he was very understanding. He quickly went through all the documents and instantly referred me to the SSP (no questions asked) 

One thing he asked me though was, whether I was able to successfully obtain the spouse married name PCC or not? I replied him, yes I have with me the married PCC which I obtained the same day. I asked him, do you also want me to attach the copy of that PCC as well? He replied to me, no need for doing that 

Let me know, if I can be of any other assistance to you?


----------



## kittugadu

*I got my 190 grant today*

Hi Guys,

Received our 190 visa grant today for NSW. Have attended the expat forum threads on a daily basis and I should say Expat Forum has been very helpful when it comes to information sharing and not to mention enduring the endless wait 

Thought it will be viable and fair on our part to share our experience as well in this eventful journey. 

Application Type - Stream 2
261314 (Software Tester - NSW)

Age	30
English Language ability	10
Education	15
Experience	10
NSW State Sponsorship	5
Total points scored - 70

*TIMELINES*

PTE attended 19-02-2016	
PTE score received 24-02-2016 (05 days)
ACS evaluation applied 04-03-2016 (09 days)
ACS positive evaluation received 14-03-2016 (10 days)
EOI Submitted in the queue 23-03-2016 (09 days)
State sponsorship applied for NSW 19-04-2016 (27 days)
State sponsorship received from NSW 27-04-2016 (08 days)
Self and spouse Indian PCC applied 06-05-2016 (09 days)
Spouse UK PCC applied 08-05-2016 (02 days)
Spouse UK PCC received 14-05-2016 (06 days) 
Self and spouse Indian PCC received 17-05-2016 (03 days)
Visa application submitted 26-05-2016 (09 days)
Child name change applied in passport 30-05-2016 (04 days)
New passport received with change in the child name 03-06-2016 (04 days)
Medical tests done 10-06-2016 (07 days)
Medical tests results received 18-06-2016 (08 days)
Case officer allotted 05-07-2016 (17 days)
Additional information requested by the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
Additional information provided to the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
Additional information received to the CO 07-07-2016 (02 days)
Visa grant	 15-07-2016 (08 days)
Flight to Sydney, NSW (Not planned yet :heh lane:

Days	taken for the grant - 147 (Months - 4.9)

The timelines mentioned are our application timelines and need not be standard. It might differ from application to application.

We wish you good luck in your endeavor and god bless you all with grants :heh:

Regards
Kittugadu


----------



## Moneyjheeta

kittugadu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received our 190 visa grant today for NSW. Have attended the expat forum threads on a daily basis and I should say Expat Forum has been very helpful when it comes to information sharing and not to mention enduring the endless wait
> 
> Thought it will be viable and fair on our part to share our experience as well in this eventful journey.
> 
> Application Type - Stream 2
> 261314 (Software Tester - NSW)
> 
> Age30
> English Language ability10
> Education15
> Experience10
> NSW State Sponsorship5
> Total points scored - 70
> 
> *TIMELINES*
> 
> PTE attended 19-02-2016
> PTE score received 24-02-2016 (05 days)
> ACS evaluation applied 04-03-2016 (09 days)
> ACS positive evaluation received 14-03-2016 (10 days)
> EOI Submitted in the queue 23-03-2016 (09 days)
> State sponsorship applied for NSW 19-04-2016 (27 days)
> State sponsorship received from NSW 27-04-2016 (08 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC applied 06-05-2016 (09 days)
> Spouse UK PCC applied 08-05-2016 (02 days)
> Spouse UK PCC received 14-05-2016 (06 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC received 17-05-2016 (03 days)
> Visa application submitted 26-05-2016 (09 days)
> Child name change applied in passport  30-05-2016 (04 days)
> New passport received with change in the child name 03-06-2016 (04 days)
> Medical tests done 10-06-2016 (07 days)
> Medical tests results received 18-06-2016 (08 days)
> Case officer allotted 05-07-2016 (17 days)
> Additional information requested by the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information provided to the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information received to the CO 07-07-2016 (02 days)
> Visa grant 15-07-2016 (08 days)
> Flight to Sydney, NSW (Not planned yet :heh lane:
> 
> Daystaken for the grant - 147 (Months - 4.9)
> 
> The timelines mentioned are our application timelines and need not be standard. It might differ from application to application.
> 
> We wish you good luck in your endeavor and god bless you all with grants :heh:
> 
> Regards
> Kittugadu


Congrats and good luck for future...watching some grant message on sunday...some thing to cheer for all on sunday dryday...though you got grant on friday...posting it today you gave smile to all.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

kittugadu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received our 190 visa grant today for NSW. Have attended the expat forum threads on a daily basis and I should say Expat Forum has been very helpful when it comes to information sharing and not to mention enduring the endless wait
> 
> Thought it will be viable and fair on our part to share our experience as well in this eventful journey.
> 
> Application Type - Stream 2
> 261314 (Software Tester - NSW)
> 
> Age	30
> English Language ability	10
> Education	15
> Experience	10
> NSW State Sponsorship	5
> Total points scored - 70
> 
> *TIMELINES*
> 
> PTE attended 19-02-2016
> PTE score received 24-02-2016 (05 days)
> ACS evaluation applied 04-03-2016 (09 days)
> ACS positive evaluation received 14-03-2016 (10 days)
> EOI Submitted in the queue 23-03-2016 (09 days)
> State sponsorship applied for NSW 19-04-2016 (27 days)
> State sponsorship received from NSW 27-04-2016 (08 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC applied 06-05-2016 (09 days)
> Spouse UK PCC applied 08-05-2016 (02 days)
> Spouse UK PCC received 14-05-2016 (06 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC received 17-05-2016 (03 days)
> Visa application submitted 26-05-2016 (09 days)
> Child name change applied in passport 30-05-2016 (04 days)
> New passport received with change in the child name 03-06-2016 (04 days)
> Medical tests done 10-06-2016 (07 days)
> Medical tests results received 18-06-2016 (08 days)
> Case officer allotted 05-07-2016 (17 days)
> Additional information requested by the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information provided to the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information received to the CO 07-07-2016 (02 days)
> Visa grant	 15-07-2016 (08 days)
> Flight to Sydney, NSW (Not planned yet :heh lane:
> 
> Days	taken for the grant - 147 (Months - 4.9)
> 
> The timelines mentioned are our application timelines and need not be standard. It might differ from application to application.
> 
> We wish you good luck in your endeavor and god bless you all with grants :heh:
> 
> Regards
> Kittugadu


Congratulations  What additional information CO requested?


----------



## vikaschandra

kittugadu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received our 190 visa grant today for NSW. Have attended the expat forum threads on a daily basis and I should say Expat Forum has been very helpful when it comes to information sharing and not to mention enduring the endless wait
> 
> Thought it will be viable and fair on our part to share our experience as well in this eventful journey.
> 
> Application Type - Stream 2
> 261314 (Software Tester - NSW)
> 
> Age	30
> English Language ability	10
> Education	15
> Experience	10
> NSW State Sponsorship	5
> Total points scored - 70
> 
> *TIMELINES*
> 
> PTE attended 19-02-2016
> PTE score received 24-02-2016 (05 days)
> ACS evaluation applied 04-03-2016 (09 days)
> ACS positive evaluation received 14-03-2016 (10 days)
> EOI Submitted in the queue 23-03-2016 (09 days)
> State sponsorship applied for NSW 19-04-2016 (27 days)
> State sponsorship received from NSW 27-04-2016 (08 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC applied 06-05-2016 (09 days)
> Spouse UK PCC applied 08-05-2016 (02 days)
> Spouse UK PCC received 14-05-2016 (06 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC received 17-05-2016 (03 days)
> Visa application submitted 26-05-2016 (09 days)
> Child name change applied in passport 30-05-2016 (04 days)
> New passport received with change in the child name 03-06-2016 (04 days)
> Medical tests done 10-06-2016 (07 days)
> Medical tests results received 18-06-2016 (08 days)
> Case officer allotted 05-07-2016 (17 days)
> Additional information requested by the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information provided to the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information received to the CO 07-07-2016 (02 days)
> Visa grant	 15-07-2016 (08 days)
> Flight to Sydney, NSW (Not planned yet :heh lane:
> 
> Days	taken for the grant - 147 (Months - 4.9)
> 
> The timelines mentioned are our application timelines and need not be standard. It might differ from application to application.
> 
> We wish you good luck in your endeavor and god bless you all with grants :heh:
> 
> Regards
> Kittugadu


Congratulations mate


----------



## sss2016

Congrats ,start a wonderful life .


----------



## sss2016

labhan said:


> dreamliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> High risk country means, applicants from these countries can be fake and bogus.
> 
> India
> South africa
> Egypt
> Pakistan
> Etc...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
Click to expand...




Proud to be an Indian :imp:


----------



## RajeevAus

Is it required to fill any additional application for the state nomination of NSW or Victoria additionally to EOI submission?


----------



## new2016

CO requested evidence of aus study- completion letter for each institute I attended. But I changed uni during study with credit transfer. And I can provide completion letter for the uni where I graduated from. But for the previous uni I can provide withdrawal letter. Also, I can provide COE for both institutions. In this situation, what documents should I upload ?
Appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## imran23

When they have requested you?


----------



## andreyx108b

kittugadu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Received our 190 visa grant today for NSW. Have attended the expat forum threads on a daily basis and I should say Expat Forum has been very helpful when it comes to information sharing and not to mention enduring the endless wait
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it will be viable and fair on our part to share our experience as well in this eventful journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Application Type - Stream 2
> 
> 261314 (Software Tester - NSW)
> 
> 
> 
> Age30
> 
> English Language ability10
> 
> Education15
> 
> Experience10
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship5
> 
> Total points scored - 70
> 
> 
> 
> *TIMELINES*
> 
> 
> 
> PTE attended 19-02-2016
> 
> PTE score received 24-02-2016 (05 days)
> 
> ACS evaluation applied 04-03-2016 (09 days)
> 
> ACS positive evaluation received 14-03-2016 (10 days)
> 
> EOI Submitted in the queue 23-03-2016 (09 days)
> 
> State sponsorship applied for NSW 19-04-2016 (27 days)
> 
> State sponsorship received from NSW 27-04-2016 (08 days)
> 
> Self and spouse Indian PCC applied 06-05-2016 (09 days)
> 
> Spouse UK PCC applied 08-05-2016 (02 days)
> 
> Spouse UK PCC received 14-05-2016 (06 days)
> 
> Self and spouse Indian PCC received 17-05-2016 (03 days)
> 
> Visa application submitted 26-05-2016 (09 days)
> 
> Child name change applied in passport 30-05-2016 (04 days)
> 
> New passport received with change in the child name 03-06-2016 (04 days)
> 
> Medical tests done 10-06-2016 (07 days)
> 
> Medical tests results received 18-06-2016 (08 days)
> 
> Case officer allotted 05-07-2016 (17 days)
> 
> Additional information requested by the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> 
> Additional information provided to the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> 
> Additional information received to the CO 07-07-2016 (02 days)
> 
> Visa grant 15-07-2016 (08 days)
> 
> Flight to Sydney, NSW (Not planned yet :heh lane:
> 
> 
> 
> Daystaken for the grant - 147 (Months - 4.9)
> 
> 
> 
> The timelines mentioned are our application timelines and need not be standard. It might differ from application to application.
> 
> 
> 
> We wish you good luck in your endeavor and god bless you all with grants :heh:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kittugadu




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

kittugadu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received our 190 visa grant today for NSW. Have attended the expat forum threads on a daily basis and I should say Expat Forum has been very helpful when it comes to information sharing and not to mention enduring the endless wait
> 
> Thought it will be viable and fair on our part to share our experience as well in this eventful journey.
> 
> Application Type - Stream 2
> 261314 (Software Tester - NSW)
> 
> Age30
> English Language ability10
> Education15
> Experience10
> NSW State Sponsorship5
> Total points scored - 70
> 
> *TIMELINES*
> 
> PTE attended 19-02-2016
> PTE score received 24-02-2016 (05 days)
> ACS evaluation applied 04-03-2016 (09 days)
> ACS positive evaluation received 14-03-2016 (10 days)
> EOI Submitted in the queue 23-03-2016 (09 days)
> State sponsorship applied for NSW 19-04-2016 (27 days)
> State sponsorship received from NSW 27-04-2016 (08 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC applied 06-05-2016 (09 days)
> Spouse UK PCC applied 08-05-2016 (02 days)
> Spouse UK PCC received 14-05-2016 (06 days)
> Self and spouse Indian PCC received 17-05-2016 (03 days)
> Visa application submitted 26-05-2016 (09 days)
> Child name change applied in passport 30-05-2016 (04 days)
> New passport received with change in the child name 03-06-2016 (04 days)
> Medical tests done 10-06-2016 (07 days)
> Medical tests results received 18-06-2016 (08 days)
> Case officer allotted 05-07-2016 (17 days)
> Additional information requested by the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information provided to the CO 05-07-2016 (00 days)
> Additional information received to the CO 07-07-2016 (02 days)
> Visa grant 15-07-2016 (08 days)
> Flight to Sydney, NSW (Not planned yet :heh lane:
> 
> Daystaken for the grant - 147 (Months - 4.9)
> 
> The timelines mentioned are our application timelines and need not be standard. It might differ from application to application.
> 
> We wish you good luck in your endeavor and god bless you all with grants :heh:
> 
> Regards
> Kittugadu


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## imran23

Good Morning , Any Grants Today ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Its quite morning...everyone's ear want to hear notifications tone from their emails. . Good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hoping that COs are queueing the emails in their software and will blast send button to all recipients queued in mail.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## imran23

Moneyjheeta said:


> Its quite morning...everyone's ear want to hear notifications tone from their emails. . Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes I think so you are right , I am waiting too. Lets See how many applicants are lucky Today


----------



## imran23

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hoping that COs are queueing the emails in their software and will blast send button to all recipients queued in mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hope so , Did CO contact you ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

imran23 said:


> Hope so , Did CO contact you ?


M not hoping to get contact by CO. I dont want him to contact me, have frontloaded everything. I want direct grant. COs only create delays. Being positive.   

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## imran23

Moneyjheeta said:


> M not hoping to get contact by CO. I dont want him to contact me, have frontloaded everything. I want direct grant. COs only create delays. Being positive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Mhmm Good , Best of luck!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

No luck so far


----------



## makapaka

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> No luck so far


Hi thatmiserable 
When did you applied?


----------



## imran23

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> No luck so far


What is your timeline?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

imran23 said:


> What is your timeline?



19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Viveknagpal

214 days since visa lodged 
17 Dec 2015.
Loosing hope. 
Don't know what to do?
Can anyone suggest.


----------



## Raj M

Viveknagpal said:


> 214 days since visa lodged
> 17 Dec 2015.
> Loosing hope.
> Don't know what to do?
> Can anyone suggest.


why losing hope... you think people who get state sponsorship will get rejected ? If all the doc are right then you will get it.

Site and job verification are major reasons why visa takes time. they need to make sure about the jobs.. My advice is to send them as many documents as possible including any conferences, meetings, publications... any thing that suffice your claims


----------



## Raj M

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


what additional doc did he ask ?


----------



## Viveknagpal

Raj M said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 214 days since visa lodged
> 17 Dec 2015.
> Loosing hope.
> Don't know what to do?
> Can anyone suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> why losing hope... you think people who get state sponsorship will get rejected ? If all the doc are right then you will get it.
> 
> Site and job verification are major reasons why visa takes time. they need to make sure about the jobs.. My advice is to send them as many documents as possible including any conferences, meetings, publications... any thing that suffice your claims
Click to expand...

I have given so many docs,I am sure there can not be any need of clarification also, I guess it's because of the occupation I chose, mine is 133411 Manufacturer


----------



## Raj M

Viveknagpal said:


> I have given so many docs,I am sure there can not be any need of clarification also, I guess it's because of the occupation I chose, mine is 133411 Manufacturer


I know my friend but you know how picky CO can be. It can be a random person check. If they decide to do it, they have dedicated people in most of the countries who would do site verifications. Now its up to them how much time they take and pass the results to CO. Hang in there


----------



## RajeevAus

is this the scheduled date of nomination call today?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Raj M said:


> what additional doc did he ask ?


From 80 and 1221 and partner's functional English evidence.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi Mates

Need your advice. One of my friend want to do skill assessment from Engineersaustralia. He has done his B.Tech from India which is on correspondence basis. Now, whether at the time of assessment the assessing authority will accept part time degree or not?

Can he go for skill assessment with this qualification?

Engineers....Please advice.


----------



## imran23

Any grants Today ?


----------



## simu1980

Hi All,

For how long is a PPC valid normally? I believe that my application is at final stage, as I applied for sub 190 Visa on 9th Feb, 2016 and submitted Form 815 as per last CO request on 5th July (3rd contact from CO).

My earliest PCC (i.e. for Bangladesh) is dated 25th Jan, 2015. I am feeling nervous about what if the CO now asks me for a PCC renewal.

I have been waiting for the last 160 days and losing patience now.

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## kittugadu

CO asked for access to PTE score.


----------



## Raj M

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For how long is a PPC valid normally? I believe that my application is at final stage, as I applied for sub 190 Visa on 9th Feb and submitted Form 815 as per CO request on 5th July.
> 
> My earliest PCC (i.e. for Bangladesh) is dated 25th Jan, 2015. I am feeling nervous about what if the CO now asks me for a PCC renewal.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


usually 6 months.. sometimes its even written on the PCC. I submitted my one year old PCC from UK. It may work considering i dont live there now.


----------



## simu1980

Raj M said:


> usually 6 months.. sometimes its even written on the PCC. I submitted my one year old PCC from UK. It may work considering i dont live there now.


Thanks Raj, even I do not live there anymore and obtained the same with great difficulties. I don't wish to go thru the same grueling process again. By the way, there is no expiry date mentioned on PCC itself.


----------



## imran23

Any Grant Today ?


----------



## san575

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


I have my timeline exactly as yours waiting


----------



## san575

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


I have my timeline exactly as yours "waiting"


----------



## imran23

*Timeline*



san575 said:


> I have my timeline exactly as yours waiting


Hi San , Would you be able to post your timeline here ? like some of the dates and what documents CO requested you?


----------



## Prabinjo

Hi all 
A lot of visas can be seen issued today on skill select 
Congratulations to those who got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imran23

Prabinjo said:


> Hi all
> A lot of visas can be seen issued today on skill select
> Congratulations to those who got it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


skill select ?


----------



## Prabinjo

Skillselect.gov.au


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imran23

Prabinjo said:


> Skillselect.gov.au
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whereas I know you can see only the invitation , not the visa that how many visa are issued..


----------



## Raj M

imran23 said:


> Whereas I know you can see only the invitation , not the visa that how many visa are issued..


how many visas DIBP issued ? no body knows that... the ideal thing is most os the invitations would get visa (if the points they have claimed are right)


----------



## imran23

Raj M said:


> how many visas DIBP issued ? no body knows that... the ideal thing is most os the invitations would get visa (if the points they have claimed are right)


exactly its true, I dont know how San is saying that you can see on skill select?


----------



## Prabinjo

Oh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee

Dear Experts,

As for Health Assessment, I have done medical check up using HAP ID provided after my application was lodged. It was a bout 3-4 days ago. Now I check under Health Assessment Section, it says "_Health clearance provided – no action required_"

Do I still need to scan and upload the medical report that I bought from clinic? In fact the doctor told me that since it is e-medical, they send all the medical info to AU side electronically.

I just want to make sure about that.

Can anyone advice on this?

Thanks and Regards,
Tartee


----------



## vikaschandra

tartee said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> As for Health Assessment, I have done medical check up using HAP ID provided after my application was lodged. It was a bout 3-4 days ago. Now I check under Health Assessment Section, it says "_Health clearance provided – no action required_"
> 
> Do I still need to scan and upload the medical report that I bought from clinic? In fact the doctor told me that since it is e-medical, they send all the medical info to AU side electronically.
> 
> I just want to make sure about that.
> 
> Can anyone advice on this?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Tartee


Not required to upload anything now. all is clear from your side in terms of Health Assessment.


----------



## new2016

new2016 said:


> CO requested evidence of aus study- completion letter for each institute I attended. But I changed uni during study with credit transfer. And I can provide completion letter for the uni where I graduated from. But for the previous uni I can provide withdrawal letter. Also, I can provide COE for both institutions. In this situation, what documents should I upload ?
> Appreciate your help in advance.



Hi all, can anyone please help? Im bit tensed with this.


----------



## vikaschandra

new2016 said:


> Hi all, can anyone please help? Im bit tensed with this.


you upload the documents from your current institute along with the Credit transfer documents + withdrawal documents from previous institute. COE from current institute


----------



## sanjay7447

ashiqcep said:


> Hi Gourangshah,
> 
> Thanks bro.
> So far i never find anybody got case officer.
> Definitely it's the real test of patience.
> Keep in touch and maintain the track.





vikaschandra said:


> you upload the documents from your current institute along with the Credit transfer documents + withdrawal documents from previous institute. COE from current institute


Hello,
I am new in this forum.
Will you please tell me that what is the state sponsorship fee for subclass 190 for NSW State?


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjay7447 said:


> Hello,
> I am new in this forum.
> Will you please tell me that what is the state sponsorship fee for subclass 190 for NSW State?


$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia


----------



## bocko

imran23 said:


> Whereas I know you can see only the invitation , not the visa that how many visa are issued..


I think there is one guy on tracker but it's look like dry monday overall...

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

vikaschandra said:


> $300 for applicants applying from outside Australia


Thank you for your valuable reply.
My occupation is Electronics Engineer.
My assessment is already cleared.
Will you please tell me that what is the next steps in subclass 190?
I want to apply in sydney NSW.
My points is 55.


----------



## imran23

bocko said:


> I think there is one guy on tracker but it's look like dry monday overall...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


Its true my friend, tomorrow forecast is Visa Raining


----------



## thisisgags

imran23 said:


> Its true my friend, tomorrow forecast is Visa Raining




Fingers crossed...


----------



## giddygoat15

Very Excited to share the good news with you all…Received Visa Grant Notification today..Thank you all for your suggestions and support. Wish you all good luck


----------



## imran23

giddygoat15 said:


> Very Excited to share the good news with you all…Received Visa Grant Notification today..Thank you all for your suggestions and support. Wish you all good luck


Congrats Friend , Can you please share us your timeline?


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjay7447 said:


> Thank you for your valuable reply.
> My occupation is Electronics Engineer.
> My assessment is already cleared.
> Will you please tell me that what is the next steps in subclass 190?
> I want to apply in sydney NSW.
> My points is 55.


well now since you are ready with the assessment results and language test results time to lodge your Expression of Interest. 

Go through these links first understand the process and then proceed with the link at the end of the post to lodge your EOI

Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

SkillSelect

Link to submit Expression of Interest


----------



## giddygoat15

Updated my Signature


----------



## new2016

vikaschandra said:


> new2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, can anyone please help? Im bit tensed with this.
> 
> 
> 
> you upload the documents from your current institute along with the Credit transfer documents + withdrawal documents from previous institute. COE from current institute
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot vikaschandra


----------



## Moneyjheeta

giddygoat15 said:


> Updated my Signature


Hi...congrats ...not able to see signature on app...plz paste here.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## san575

imran23 said:


> Hi San , Would you be able to post your timeline here ? like some of the dates and what documents CO requested you?



08/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
31/05/16 - Documents submitted

# Gen Accountant #pte 71 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
Asked for pte verification and medical for my daughter and her birth certificate and what about yours?


----------



## bocko

giddygoat15 said:


> Very Excited to share the good news with you all…Received Visa Grant Notification today..Thank you all for your suggestions and support. Wish you all good luck


Happy for you mate, good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

Prabinjo said:


> Hi all
> A lot of visas can be seen issued today on skill select
> Congratulations to those who got it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Excuse me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

giddygoat15 said:


> Updated my Signature


When you lodged visa..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## imran23

san575 said:


> 08/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 31/05/16 - Documents submitted
> 
> # Gen Accountant #pte 71 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> Asked for pte verification and medical for my daughter and her birth certificate and what about yours?


I do have almost the same time line . still waiting , lets see how much time they will take to finalise my application.


----------



## Camomile

Dear all, I am joining your team now, getting ready to lodge my visa. 
My question is about forms 80 and 1221... I have read that in order to speed up the process, all applicants over 18 years old should submit both forms together with all other documents when lodging the visa. But I see that these forms have a lot in common, plus I read another opinion that the best is to wait until your officer requests any of these forms because he may not need them at all... So I am seeking your advise, what is best to do?


----------



## b allen

Still no grant for me 210 days given them all the documents no contact from them since 179 days, it's just breaking my heart now 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Camomile said:


> Dear all, I am joining your team now, getting ready to lodge my visa.
> My question is about forms 80 and 1221... I have read that in order to speed up the process, all applicants over 18 years old should submit both forms together with all other documents when lodging the visa. But I see that these forms have a lot in common, plus I read another opinion that the best is to wait until your officer requests any of these forms because he may not need them at all... So I am seeking your advise, what is best to do?


For quicker visa decision it is advised to upload form 80 and 1221. 

It is true that these forms might not be required at all by the CO as these are not mandatory submissions yet to avoid any delay it is highly recommended to upload them at initial stage as you might be one step closer to direct grant provided all other documents are also submitted along with it. 

If you wait for the CO to request these forms the decision on the application will just be delayed


----------



## bocko

Camomile said:


> Dear all, I am joining your team now, getting ready to lodge my visa.
> My question is about forms 80 and 1221... I have read that in order to speed up the process, all applicants over 18 years old should submit both forms together with all other documents when lodging the visa. But I see that these forms have a lot in common, plus I read another opinion that the best is to wait until your officer requests any of these forms because he may not need them at all... So I am seeking your advise, what is best to do?


There is about 90% chance they will ask for form 80 and little bit less for 1221, so JUST DO IT  CO asked form 80 from me and my wife and 1221 just from me...


----------



## new2016

Hi all, a relative was my sponsor for my student visa in oz. Is it essential to mention anything about it in form 80? Specially for the question of unemployment period / how financially supported? 

appreciation for your help


----------



## kidu.nexus

vikaschandra said:


> For quicker visa decision it is advised to upload form 80 and 1221.
> 
> It is true that these forms might not be required at all by the CO as these are not mandatory submissions yet to avoid any delay it is highly recommended to upload them at initial stage as you might be one step closer to direct grant provided all other documents are also submitted along with it.
> 
> If you wait for the CO to request these forms the decision on the application will just be delayed


Can we partially type and partially use pen to fill in the form ?


----------



## kidu.nexus

Hello All,

I have now submitted request in VicSS page for streamlined process.
I am planning to submit EOI next week only for Vic, i am committed to VIC only.
I am in Australia now.
Should I in parallel try applying for Australian Police Checks and Indian Police Checks ?


----------



## imran23

Good Afternoon , Any grants Today ?


----------



## Raj M

imran23 said:


> Good Afternoon , Any grants Today ?


there is one i can see in immiaccount. some one from pakistan.. got it in 3 months i guess


----------



## imran23

Raj M said:


> there is one i can see in immiaccount. some one from pakistan.. got it in 3 months i guess


ok , can you please tell me what was his/her date of lodgement?


----------



## Raj M

imran23 said:


> ok , can you please tell me what was his/her date of lodgement?


http://myimmitracker.com


----------



## cds22

Hi,

I am applying for 190 visa. I was in Australia for 4 yrs 
Need to do PCC for Australia.

Does any body knows if we need to do name and finger print check both or name check enough.

Thanks


----------



## jitin81

Grants have completely dried down......We hardly see 1 or 2 grants in the group.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

Yes I guess we should write an email requesting and representing for all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M

Prabinjo said:


> Yes I guess we should write an email requesting and representing for all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better to wait then to poke them... people are getting grants... they will soon finish back log


----------



## jitin81

Yeah ....... its better to wait atleast till one completes 90 days from lodge date.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## fardeen32

I am waiting from 150 days from lodged date, called email dibp, same reply, will have to wait.


----------



## giddygoat15

Moneyjheeta said:


> When you lodged visa..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Here is my Signature:

261313 - 190 Subclass - 60 points with SS
PTE : 21Aug2015
ACS : 10 Sept 2015
EOI : 22 Sept 2015 Vic (Rejected)
EOI : 14 Mar 2016 VIC
Vic Nomination Approval : 14 Jun 2016
Skill Select Invitation: 14 Jun2016
PCC - 15 Jun 2016
Applied Visa: 17 Jun 2016 (Paid Fees)
PCC Spouse - 27 Jun 2016
Uploaded All Docs (37 docs approx.) - 18 Jun 2016
Medicals - 25 Jun 2016
Direct Grant - 18 JUL 2016


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

new2016 said:


> Hi all, can anyone please help? Im bit tensed with this.


Withdrawal letter plus credit transfer letter on the institutes letter head plus coe are enough evidence to support your case. 

In my case, I studied at one institution. However, jumped from associate degree after completing it to a Bachelor degree. Docs submitted were course completion letter, credit transfer/RPL letter and degrees.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

giddygoat15 said:


> Very Excited to share the good news with you all…Received Visa Grant Notification today..Thank you all for your suggestions and support. Wish you all good luck


Please share your timeline and congratulations

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Raj M said:


> Better to wait then to poke them... people are getting grants... they will soon finish back log


I agree.


----------



## Prabinjo

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Please share your timeline and congratulations
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch




Hi 
Mine is the exact plus minus 1 day time as yours 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

kidu.nexus said:


> Can we partially type and partially use pen to fill in the form ?


why don't you type it all the way and sign it digitally , adobe gives the option of digital signature its much easy and hassle free.


----------



## Raj M

I typed everything, print the forms out, signed it and scan and attached the documents for DIBP.


----------



## sekarhttp

I have applied 120 days before for job code - computer systems and network professional - 263111 .

Nowadays DIBP giving very rarely for computer systems and network professional - 263111

But waiting for grant - after 50 days of employment verification,

Please advice senior members, please advice what about job code - computer systems and network professional - 263111


----------



## ASD123

100 days of Visa lodgement completed today and still counting..??


----------



## sanjay7447

vikaschandra said:


> $300 for applicants applying from outside Australia


My wife got overall 4 band in IELTS.
I know that the requirement is 4.5 band.
Will you please tell me that what is the fee if she will not scored 4.5 band??


----------



## Prabinjo

sanjay7447 said:


> My wife got overall 4 band in IELTS.
> 
> I know that the requirement is 4.5 band.
> 
> Will you please tell me that what is the fee if she will not scored 4.5 band??




I heard $4500 
The next option is go for PTE 
ITS easier to score 30 
It's much easier than IELTS I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

Prabinjo said:


> I heard $4500
> The next option is go for PTE
> ITS easier to score 30
> It's much easier than IELTS I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your feedback.
The Second applicant visa charge is 900$.
So if my wife will not give exam then i have to pay 900$+4500$=5400$???
Is it right???


----------



## dreamliner

sanjay7447 said:


> My wife got overall 4 band in IELTS.
> I know that the requirement is 4.5 band.
> Will you please tell me that what is the fee if she will not scored 4.5 band??


Ielts 4.5 is equal to PTE 30 (ielts 3)

Take PTE. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

dreamliner said:


> Ielts 4.5 is equal to PTE 30 (ielts 3)
> 
> Take PTE.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


PTE Academic of course. Not PTE general.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

dreamliner said:


> PTE Academic of course. Not PTE general.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Is PTE exam is valid for Australia?


----------



## dreamliner

sanjay7447 said:


> Is PTE exam is valid for Australia?


Yes of course KID  

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

dreamliner said:


> Yes of course KID
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


What is the difference between PTE Academic & PTE General???


----------



## dreamliner

sanjay7447 said:


> What is the difference between PTE Academic & PTE General???


Have you given ielts?

What is your score? 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

dreamliner said:


> Have you given ielts?
> 
> What is your score?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


I got 6.5 band in IELTS.
But i am talking for my wife(spouse)
She got 4 band in IELTS & Requirement is 4.5.
So i am asking about PTE...


----------



## dreamliner

sanjay7447 said:


> I got 6.5 band in IELTS.
> But i am talking for my wife(spouse)
> She got 4 band in IELTS & Requirement is 4.5.
> So i am asking about PTE...


Ok.

Do you know ielts has two types?
Ielts general and ielts Academic.

Which one you gave? 

If you know this then you should catch about PTE.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

sanjay7447 said:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> The Second applicant visa charge is 900$.
> 
> So if my wife will not give exam then i have to pay 900$+4500$=5400$???
> 
> Is it right???




I don't think you have to pay the $4500 along with the application fee

You have to pay it separately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

dreamliner said:


> Ok.
> 
> Do you know ielts has two types?
> Ielts general and ielts Academic.
> 
> Which one you gave?
> 
> If you know this then you should catch about PTE.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Yes i know the difference between IELTS General & Academic.
I have given IELTS General.
But PTE is new for me.


----------



## Prabinjo

sanjay7447 said:


> Is PTE exam is valid for Australia?




Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner

sanjay7447 said:


> Yes i know the difference between IELTS General & Academic.
> I have given IELTS General.
> But PTE is new for me.


Ok Good.

PTE Academic is what you need. PTE general is very basics and very easy that is why not acceptable.

But compared to ielts general, pte academic is easy at least in your case because of score advantage.

Let me if you need any info.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

dreamliner said:


> Ok Good.
> 
> PTE Academic is what you need. PTE general is very basics and very easy that is why not acceptable.
> 
> But compared to ielts general, pte academic is easy at least in your case because of score advantage.
> 
> Let me if you need any info.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Please give me some more info about PTE.
It will be very helpful for me.


----------



## dreamliner

sanjay7447 said:


> Please give me some more info about PTE.
> It will be very helpful for me.


Your spouse need to give PTE Academic which is computer based test which lasts for 3 hours. This includes speaking section also unlike ielts where speaking is conducted some other day.


She need to take atleast 30 in each module and overall 30 which is equal to ielts 4.5

Hope your spouse is good in computers like typing, basic operation etc.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogzee

sanjay7447 said:


> Please give me some more info about PTE.
> It will be very helpful for me.


Buddy, chk for videos on how to study for PTE-A on youtube.
Refer the following links:
Speaking & Writing - Pearson

PTE Academic Writing test 1 - Authentic Practice Questions from the Official Guide

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/2015/07/10/tips-by-nicemathan-of-expatforum-6/#comments

https://pteacademicreview.wordpress.com/category/writing/summarize-written-text/

IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Sample Task 1 #24

Also chk out videos and other stuff on google. The exam pattern is comparatively similar to IELTS as compared to TOEFL, hence material on IELTS might also help.
Best part is that the exam is held around 350-360 days in a year and the results are declared in 5-7 days maximum. Go for it. I studied for a week and was able to score 83/90 as an average score. Shudnt take more than a fortnight for studyin for PTE-A.
4 hours per day should suffice.

Regards,
Mogzee


----------



## sanjay7447

dreamliner said:


> Your spouse need to give PTE Academic which is computer based test which lasts for 3 hours. This includes speaking section also unlike ielts where speaking is conducted some other day.
> 
> 
> She need to take atleast 30 in each module and overall 30 which is equal to ielts 4.5
> 
> Hope your spouse is good in computers like typing, basic operation etc.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thank you very much.
Right Now i am planning to apply for state sponsorship for subclass 190.
If my wife go for PTE than in how much duration i have to submit her result??
Is it possible.
Please suggest


----------



## sat123

sanjay7447 said:


> dreamliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your spouse need to give PTE Academic which is computer based test which lasts for 3 hours. This includes speaking section also unlike ielts where speaking is conducted some other day.
> 
> 
> She need to take atleast 30 in each module and overall 30 which is equal to ielts 4.5
> 
> Hope your spouse is good in computers like typing, basic operation etc.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Right Now i am planning to apply for state sponsorship for subclass 190.
> If my wife go for PTE than in how much duration i have to submit her result??
> Is it possible.
> Please suggest
Click to expand...

You will have to enter your PTae score in EOI itself.


----------



## Prabinjo

sat123 said:


> You will have to enter your PTae score in EOI itself.



I don't think you have to submit PTE result of your spouse in EOI , you will need it when you submit you visa Application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinthana

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I agree.


Hi...
Do you have any idea by when they should finish back log?

Thanks!


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjay7447 said:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> The Second applicant visa charge is 900$.
> So if my wife will not give exam then i have to pay 900$+4500$=5400$???
> Is it right???


VAC2 payment is AUD 4885 + AUD 1800 visa fees for your wife

900 is for kids


----------



## riteshbv

Hi Friends,

I received email from DIBP requesting evidence of employment stated below in blue

I have submitted reference letter on statutory affidavit,signed by manager but not on letterhead because of the company policy for ongoing employee.

In addition, i have shared company offer letter + Form 16 and latest salary slip.

Kindly advice how do i proceed further.

Also is this normal process ?. I am worried about employment verification.
----
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.

Evidence can include, but are not limited to:

● employment references for XYZ

Employment references should meet the following requirements:

● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.

● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.

● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will not be accepted.

● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter.

● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

chinthana said:


> Hi...
> Do you have any idea by when they should finish back log?
> 
> Thanks!


Not really. I can either predict or hope that we all will get grants soon. Fingers crossed bro


----------



## new2016

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> new2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, can anyone please help? Im bit tensed with this.
> 
> 
> 
> Withdrawal letter plus credit transfer letter on the institutes letter head plus coe are enough evidence to support your case.
> 
> In my case, I studied at one institution. However, jumped from associate degree after completing it to a Bachelor degree. Docs submitted were course completion letter, credit transfer/RPL letter and degrees.
Click to expand...

thanks buddy


----------



## bocko

chinthana said:


> Hi...
> Do you have any idea by when they should finish back log?
> 
> Thanks!


Based on the tracker about 2 months, looking at the last year they will speed up a bit in Aug...hopefully :fingerscrossed:
Does anyone know what is meaning of "inactive" at the tracker?


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi Senior Members,
Please advice senior members, please advice what about job code - computer systems and network professional - 263111 , Is there any restrictions?

I have applied 120 days before for job code - computer systems and network professional - 263111 .

But Still waiting,

Nowadays DIBP giving grant very rarely for Job Code - 190 computer systems and network professional - 263111


Raja


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Any grants sent today?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Moneyjheeta

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Any grants sent today?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Mine in on the way waiting eagerly      

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Don't you think that employment and qualification verification is redundant step by DIBP.? If they have authorised a body (like ACS for IT) for assessment, which itself charges so much, then their results should be trusted. Whatever additional verification DIBP does, should already be done by the assessment authority.


----------



## dreamliner

sat123 said:


> Don't you think that employment and qualification verification is redundant step by DIBP.? If they have authorised a body (like ACS for IT) for assessment, which itself charges so much, then their results should be trusted. Whatever additional verification DIBP does, should already be done by the assessment authority.


Yes, I agree to this buddy.

I have heard a case where verification authority by DIBP carried applicant photo and went to their office. They showed the photo to the reception asking if receptionist knew him/her. She said I have not see them!!!

Direct Visa Reject   

Actually the receptionist was just joined week ago. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

dreamliner said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think that employment and qualification verification is redundant step by DIBP.? If they have authorised a body (like ACS for IT) for assessment, which itself charges so much, then their results should be trusted. Whatever additional verification DIBP does, should already be done by the assessment authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree to this buddy.
> 
> I have heard a case where verification authority by DIBP carried applicant photo and went to their office. They showed the photo to the reception asking if receptionist knew him/her. She said I have not see them!!!
> 
> Direct Visa Reject
> 
> Actually the receptionist was just joined week ago.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If this has actually happened then it's very unfair. They should have spoken to HR and asked to view the service file.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

sat123 said:


> If this has actually happened then it's very unfair. They should have spoken to HR and asked to view the service file.


The applicant claimed points for employment?


----------



## dreamliner

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> The applicant claimed points for employment?


Yes, ofcourse.

They will make surprise visit for verification. 

It's crazy.

It clearly shows DIBP don't trust Accessing authority like Vetassess, ACS, EA etc....

Accessing authority is like Technical interview, DIBP is like HR interview  

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay7447

Please help me for this issue.
i am planning to apply for subclass 190 for NSW.
My wife got 4 band in IELTS Exam.
if my wife will apply for re exam then in how much time period require to submit her result?
Can i submit her result when i will get invitation from state nomination or i should submit it before EOI???


----------



## dreamliner

sat123 said:


> If this has actually happened then it's very unfair. They should have spoken to HR and asked to view the service file.


The issue is no body knows there was verification conducted. The applicant was waiting for DIBP info. When he got these kind of result.. he puzzled and then he started to track if some came for verification in all the department. When he checked with receptionist she said yeah yeah yeah... Some one came like this... I said like this, coz I have not see you with her smile.... 

The applicant was What the f...k.....   

It was almost month by the time...

In fact later he appealed and got it cleared.
But it can happen. 

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

sanjay7447 said:


> Please help me for this issue.
> i am planning to apply for subclass 190 for NSW.
> My wife got 4 band in IELTS Exam.
> if my wife will apply for re exam then in how much time period require to submit her result?
> Can i submit her result when i will get invitation from state nomination or i should submit it before EOI???


Dont go for IELTS. Ask her to give PTE exam and you will get quick appointment and result. It's much much easier and she will get better result unless she has challenges in using the computer. 
Someone has mentioned in earlier responses that you can submit it after EOI for the dependents. I think it would be as part of document proofs when applying for visa.


----------



## trinkasharma

sat123 said:


> If this has actually happened then it's very unfair. They should have spoken to HR and asked to view the service file.


I have my doubts about this story.


----------



## bluesea09

medrep said:


> Jaymin, on a blank page write that you wish to pay 2nd VAC for the dependent name............ and sign it. Scan it and upload it under Dependents evidence of English. You should receive 2nd VAC invoice in a weeks time once you do this.
> Remember emails always cause a delay, because searches for your email finds the attachments and then attaches it with your application. If you do that directly and then click on Information provided, the visa officer comes to know that you have ,ade the documents available for him to scrutinize. This is will save lot of your time and helps the deptt also. Thats why they have included a button click to inform department. Hope this was helpful. I did the same way, signed a page and attached it on immi portal and I got the VAC 2 invoice in 2 days.


Dear Medrep,

I mailed to CO on 17-Jun-2016 that I want to pay 2nd VAC and
Click "IP" button on 23-Jun-2016 and
Give a followup mail on 19-July-2016

But till now no reply from CO

Could you pls guide me what should i do now??

Hope your expert opinion will give me mental satisfaction.

Thanks,


----------



## dreamliner

trinkasharma said:


> I have my doubts about this story.


OK. Let us give another example.

Person 'A' works as an accountant and he was reporting to Person 'B' who is Accounting manager.

When he applied for assessment, he got his work experience signed from Person 'B' whom he was reporting.

Verification:

DIBP scanned the document which manager (Person 'B') gave and sent to company HR asking if the Person 'B' is really working in your company and whether he is authorized to sign Person 'A' !!! and asked company HR to send Managers roles and responsibilities.

Each one of has their own experience. Believing is up to individual opinion. 

Good luck for all.


----------



## trinkasharma

dreamliner said:


> OK. Let us give another example.
> 
> Person 'A' works as an accountant and he was reporting to Person 'B' who is Accounting manager.
> 
> When he applied for assessment, he got his work experience signed from Person 'B' whom he was reporting.
> 
> Verification:
> 
> DIBP scanned the document which manager (Person 'B') gave and sent to company HR asking if the Person 'B' is really working in your company and whether he is authorized to sign Person 'A' !!! and asked company HR to send Managers roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Each one of has their own experience. Believing is up to individual opinion.
> 
> Good luck for all.


This is possible.


----------



## dreamliner

trinkasharma said:


> This is possible.


I had doubts about this story as well like you.
Coz, why should they check Managers Roles and responsibilities????

It's not required. But it happened.

Have a nice day.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## fardeen32

Mine Invite was in Jan and doc submited in March, Still no update from them , just waiting


----------



## dreamliner

Occupation code?


----------



## trinkasharma

dreamliner said:


> I had doubts about this story as well like you.
> Coz, why should they check Managers Roles and responsibilities????
> 
> It's not required. But it happened.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


This is going off topic but let me explain.

In my first company, there was no receptionist. It was a shop owned by single family.

The second company had two floors in ITPL, there was a security staff on one floor but there was no reception. But HR had records for everyone as expected.

In the third company was in top ten Indian IT companies. It has its own campuses. There was no question of any person knowing all the faces in the company. But HR had records for everyone as expected.

4th was a US company (Top 10). There was a reception but most people approached reception only when they did not bring the ID cards. Cabs dropped people on the back gate of the building. Reception here had just enough access to personal files to print out a photo sticker for temporary usage. Now they have removed security person from all the floors.

5th is an Indian company (Top 3). It also has multiple campuses. Every year more than 12000 people joinit. No points to go to reception. But all the letters issued have a serial # and mention "To verify the authenticity of this letter mail to [email protected]". Trying to get information from the Receptionist is also useless in this case. For a common name like "Neha Sharma", there are more than 20 matches. 

Yes, there is a possibility that this may have happened but not likely because that is not a standard way of checking things. And because ACS etc expect a letter from person who is at a higher level then the candidate, HR needs to be brought in the picture.


----------



## nishant4u97

Hi guys.. I need urgent help.. hope this is the right place.

I got call from DIBP and as per them they can not verify my PTE Score which I already sent them on 6th May 2016.

I am trying to get help from Pearson PTEA team. Does anyone has faced this issue or any possible solution please?

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

nishant4u97 said:


> Hi guys.. I need urgent help.. hope this is the right place.
> 
> I got call from DIBP and as per them they can not verify my PTE Score which I already sent them on 6th May 2016.
> 
> I am trying to get help from Pearson PTEA team. Does anyone has faced this issue or any possible solution please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant


Did you send that through Immi account or email?

You should goto your PteA Web account and send it through their website if you haven't done that. It may take a day or two. 

This is kind of a strange ridiculous situation.


----------



## nevergone

*GSM Allocated*

hello,

I lodged my visa on 7th June for Skilled Nominated 190 visa. On 11th July I received a mail from *[email protected]* sent from a CO named Cynthia. In the attachment with this mail the letter said my case has been submitted for further processing.But she asked for no additional documents.

Any thoughts on this? How many days should it take for the final grant?

Fingers crossed.

Regards,

Arif:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alysher

Hello,

I have a concern regarding filling out employment details in my EOI for a sub-class 190 visa. Please guide me. I will try and explain my situation as best as I can.

My work experience is as follows:

1. Quatitative Analyst, from Dec 2012 to Dec 2013
2. Head of Portfolio Analysis, from Dec 2013 to date

When I applied to VETASSESS for skills assessment, their points test advice was as follows:

_The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours
per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Actuary (ANZSCO
Code: 224111):
1. From 12/2013 to 04/2016, Head of Portfolio Analysis
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:12/2013
Number of years assessed positively: 2.4

The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:
1. From 12/2012 to 11/2013, Quantitative Analyst 
as:
the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)_

Now my concerns are:

1. Does the points test advice from VETASSESS mean that I cannot claim a work experience of 3 to 5 years, and hence the 5 points for skilled employment? 

2. When filling the EOI, they ask for work experience in the past 10 years. I mentioned both work experiences stated above, and mentioned both to be relevant to my skills. The points calculation on my EOI comes out to be 65. Are they awarding me 5 points for the skilled employment, when VETASSESS deems the work experience to be 2.4 years? What do I do?

I would appreciate the help.

Thank you.


----------



## jahanzeb84

nevergone said:


> hello,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 7th June for Skilled Nominated 190 visa. On 11th July I received a mail from *[email protected]* sent from a CO named Cynthia. In the attachment with this mail the letter said my case has been submitted for further processing.But she asked for no additional documents.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? How many days should it take for the final grant?
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Arif:fingerscrossed:


Same here bro.... Except, I was sent email by CO named Karen (Adelaide). Did you front loaded all documents? Also, is your CO based in Brisbane? Or Adelaide? 

Well, the immi assessment commence email is not received by all of the applicants. Some CO tend to send the commencement email. 

Though it has been seen that guys who got the commencement email tend to receive the grant faster, but yes this doesn't mean that your CO might not contact you again. If anything is missing, CO will come back asking for it, and if all evidences are in place then direct grant it would be. 

Just pray our cases are decided soon


----------



## Viaan

nevergone said:


> hello,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 7th June for Skilled Nominated 190 visa. On 11th July I received a mail from *[email protected]* sent from a CO named Cynthia. In the attachment with this mail the letter said my case has been submitted for further processing.But she asked for no additional documents.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? How many days should it take for the final grant?
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Arif:fingerscrossed:


Hi,

This is IMMI Assessment Commence Mail which basically means your application has been allocated to a processing team. 

Nobody can predict about the grant, as i have also received the same thing on 16th June and no updates since then

Viaan


----------



## Sky2016

*Hi vikaschandra*



vikaschandra said:


> VAC2 payment is AUD 4885 + AUD 1800 visa fees for your wife
> 
> 900 is for kids



If we pay the VAC2 payment, is it a must for my spouse to attend English classes afterwards?


----------



## RajeevAus

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Did you send that through Immi account or email?
> 
> You should goto your PteA Web account and send it through their website if you haven't done that. It may take a day or two.
> 
> This is kind of a strange ridiculous situation.


In my case it happened automatically..please refer attached snapshot:


----------



## sss2016

Hi to all today i have got my pte results of 2nd attempt .

L=67
R=62
S=43
W=76

Any one please help how to improve pronunciation score i have got just 36 in pronunciation.

1st attempt score

L=62
R=60
S=39
W=74

Pronunciation=31


----------



## disney

Applied 190 visa on 4 April 2016
Occupation - Enrolled nurse
Code- 411411
Co Contacted three times for more documents 
Documents submitted shortly after Co contacted .... 
It's been 30 days documents submitted. Now waiting for grant ...


----------



## nevergone

jahanzeb84 said:


> Same here bro.... Except, I was sent email by CO named Karen (Adelaide). Did you front loaded all documents? Also, is your CO based in Brisbane? Or Adelaide?
> 
> Well, the immi assessment commence email is not received by all of the applicants. Some CO tend to send the commencement email.
> 
> Though it has been seen that guys who got the commencement email tend to receive the grant faster, but yes this doesn't mean that your CO might not contact you again. If anything is missing, CO will come back asking for it, and if all evidences are in place then direct grant it would be.
> 
> Just pray our cases are decided soon


Hi,

I have front loaded all the documents. Including form 80 and 1221 for me and spouse, PCC for me and spouse, Medicals done. The CO is based in Adelaide.
But one thing concerns me that in my Immiaccount there is no change in application status. Even though the letter is saying that my application is under processing the status shows "received".
Its painful waiting. Lets see bro what happens.

Regards,
Arif


----------



## jahanzeb84

nevergone said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have front loaded all the documents. Including form 80 and 1221 for me and spouse, PCC for me and spouse, Medicals done. The CO is based in Adelaide.
> But one thing concerns me that in my Immiaccount there is no change in application status. Even though the letter is saying that my application is under processing the status shows "received".
> Its painful waiting. Lets see bro what happens.
> 
> Regards,
> Arif


Same here Arif... This is because of the attached Application Statuses format


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

RajeevAus said:


> In my case it happened automatically..please refer attached snapshot:


That looks good. 

Did you ask immi the course of action from your side?

your PTE report details in your EOI that your entered manually could be wrong?

Did you ask Pte support team about this issue?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Push Pearson to send your report to them again and upload the same on immi or send it the co through email. 

I am just assuming that you entered your registration id or report number wrong in your EOI that why they couldn't verify it. 


19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

sss2016 said:


> Hi to all today i have got my pte results of 2nd attempt .
> 
> L=67
> R=62
> S=43
> W=76
> 
> Any one please help how to improve pronunciation score i have got just 36 in pronunciation.
> 
> 1st attempt score
> 
> L=62
> R=60
> S=39
> W=74
> 
> Pronunciation=31


Wrong thread dear.


----------



## trinkasharma

Sky2016 said:


> If we pay the VAC2 payment, is it a must for my spouse to attend English classes afterwards?


I am not sure what to say here. Your spouse does not have English skills and is expected to live an English speaking country soon. For this you have to pay up a heavy penalty and then you are thinking to bypass the classes which can bring your spouse up to the required mark.


----------



## Illuminati1986

Hi both of you , i have applied under same code as you.


----------



## alysher

alysher said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a concern regarding filling out employment details in my EOI for a sub-class 190 visa. Please guide me. I will try and explain my situation as best as I can.
> 
> My work experience is as follows:
> 
> 1. Quatitative Analyst, from Dec 2012 to Dec 2013
> 2. Head of Portfolio Analysis, from Dec 2013 to date
> 
> When I applied to VETASSESS for skills assessment, their points test advice was as follows:
> 
> _The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of at least 20 hours
> per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely related to the nominated occupation of Actuary (ANZSCO
> Code: 224111):
> 1. From 12/2013 to 04/2016, Head of Portfolio Analysis
> Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:12/2013
> Number of years assessed positively: 2.4
> 
> The following claims of skilled employment made by the applicant have not been included in the above calculation:
> 1. From 12/2012 to 11/2013, Quantitative Analyst
> as:
> the employment was used to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level of the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation (Employment 1)_
> 
> Now my concerns are:
> 
> 1. Does the points test advice from VETASSESS mean that I cannot claim a work experience of 3 to 5 years, and hence the 5 points for skilled employment?
> 
> 2. When filling the EOI, they ask for work experience in the past 10 years. I mentioned both work experiences stated above, and mentioned both to be relevant to my skills. The points calculation on my EOI comes out to be 65. Are they awarding me 5 points for the skilled employment, when VETASSESS deems the work experience to be 2.4 years? What do I do?
> 
> I would appreciate the help.
> 
> Thank you.


Anyone??


----------



## new2016

Hi all, just a small question. I uploaded 2 docs in immiaccount but the file names were too long. Therefore the attach file link went outside the border of the page and now it needs to be scrolled right horizontally to see the attach doc link. Im bit worried with it, thinking if the case officer will be able to see everything properly. Is it a big problem? Any thoughts on this? Is there any way to delete and re upload? cheers


----------



## trinkasharma

new2016 said:


> Hi all, just a small question. I uploaded 2 docs in immiaccount but the file names were too long. Therefore the attach file link went outside the border of the page and now it needs to be scrolled right horizontally to see the attach doc link. Im bit worried with it, thinking if the case officer will be able to see everything properly. Is it a big problem? Any thoughts on this? Is there any way to delete and re upload? cheers


You cannot delete but you can upload 60 documents.

I have named my documents like Trinka_ABC_work_exp.pdf, Trinka_2001_tax.pdf etc


----------



## sanjay7447

sat123 said:


> Dont go for IELTS. Ask her to give PTE exam and you will get quick appointment and result. It's much much easier and she will get better result unless she has challenges in using the computer.
> Someone has mentioned in earlier responses that you can submit it after EOI for the dependents. I think it would be as part of document proofs when applying for visa.


If i submit EOI in this week, then what is the approx time to get invitation from NSW???


----------



## new2016

trinkasharma said:


> new2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, just a small question. I uploaded 2 docs in immiaccount but the file names were too long. Therefore the attach file link went outside the border of the page and now it needs to be scrolled right horizontally to see the attach doc link. Im bit worried with it, thinking if the case officer will be able to see everything properly. Is it a big problem? Any thoughts on this? Is there any way to delete and re upload? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot delete but you can upload 60 documents.
> 
> I have named my documents like Trinka_ABC_work_exp.pdf, Trinka_2001_tax.pdf etc
Click to expand...

Thanks Trinka. What do you think about my case?


----------



## Prabinjo

nishant4u97 said:


> Hi guys.. I need urgent help.. hope this is the right place.
> 
> I got call from DIBP and as per them they can not verify my PTE Score which I already sent them on 6th May 2016.
> 
> I am trying to get help from Pearson PTEA team. Does anyone has faced this issue or any possible solution please?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nishant




I think you can give them your user name and password 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Hi, I got invitation today for 190. I need help regarding how to apply for visa. I was reading previous threads and found that your spouse have to pass English test as well...is that true..also if you can please guide me how to apply for 190 visa and what documents I need to provide to start the process.
Thanks


----------



## HasIrf

any grants this week??


----------



## sat123

sanjay7447 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont go for IELTS. Ask her to give PTE exam and you will get quick appointment and result. It's much much easier and she will get better result unless she has challenges in using the computer.
> Someone has mentioned in earlier responses that you can submit it after EOI for the dependents. I think it would be as part of document proofs when applying for visa.
> 
> 
> 
> If i submit EOI in this week, then what is the approx time to get invitation from NSW???
Click to expand...

No one can predict this as there are many criteria attached and we do not even know about them. There are folks who got in 2 days, I got in a week and there are many who got on same date as mine but they had applied 4 months before me. Nutshell - no pattern.


----------



## dreamliner

Jolly47 said:


> Hi, I got invitation today for 190. I need help regarding how to apply for visa. I was reading previous threads and found that your spouse have to pass English test as well...is that true..also if you can please guide me how to apply for 190 visa and what documents I need to provide to start the process.
> Thanks


When did you submit your EOI?



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

15th April


dreamliner said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I got invitation today for 190. I need help regarding how to apply for visa. I was reading previous threads and found that your spouse have to pass English test as well...is that true..also if you can please guide me how to apply for 190 visa and what documents I need to provide to start the process.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> When did you submit your EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## viv101

Guys ,

please share your experiences on my situation.

I, wife and kids got the meds done in June - which came all clear for all except for my wife due to an adverse medical report - a re test was recommended.
However the status in the immi account for her showed "medical assessment in progress" while me and kids showed medical assessment cleared

WE got the retests done last week for wife and the the same issue reported earlier was cleared.
But now the health status for her in my immi account shows further assessment is required which will be dine by BUPA.

anyone else had the same experience? whats next???


----------



## vikaschandra

viv101 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> please share your experiences on my situation.
> 
> I, wife and kids got the meds done in June - which came all clear for all except for my wife due to an adverse medical report - a re test was recommended.
> However the status in the immi account for her showed "medical assessment in progress" while me and kids showed medical assessment cleared
> 
> WE got the retests done last week for wife and the the same issue reported earlier was cleared.
> But now the health status for her in my immi account shows further assessment is required which will be dine by BUPA.
> 
> anyone else had the same experience? whats next???


Have come across few cases similar to yours where the case was referred to BUPA. If the health assessment was cleared by the panel physician then most probably it would be cleared by BUPA too. Check the status after a couple or days and hopefully it should show as completed.


----------



## imran23

Any Grants Today ?


----------



## viv101

OK thanks!



vikaschandra said:


> Have come across few cases similar to yours where the case was referred to BUPA. If the health assessment was cleared by the panel physician then most probably it would be cleared by BUPA too. Check the status after a couple or days and hopefully it should show as completed.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys, what are the options for sales and marketing people for PR? what occupation they can select and are there any states currently inviting marketing/sales people?


----------



## jitin81

I have lodged my visa on 25th may. Since then, there has been no movement and the status has been application received and thee has been no CO contact. I am close to completing 2 months. Are there others also who are facing the same issue? Is there any status change in immi account when CO contacts or CO just sends an email? How does it works?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

December 17th 2015 

7 months
4 days ago
10 hours
17 minutes
17 seconds
from the date I filed my visa applications, still waiting. Only God knows what's gonna happen.............


----------



## FatimaNaqvi

Why is there this much delay. The timelines mentioned on dibp site says minimum 3 months and maximum 6. Have you contacted them?


----------



## dariminhas

jitin81 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 25th may. Since then, there has been no movement and the status has been application received and thee has been no CO contact. I am close to completing 2 months. Are there others also who are facing the same issue? Is there any status change in immi account when CO contacts or CO just sends an email? How does it works?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Visa lodged: 3 May 2016
CO commencement mail: 14 Jun 2016 (No docs requested so far)
Application Status: Received
Visa Grant: God Knows


----------



## nehajn2000

Will I get 15+5 extra points for my education in M.Sc (internetworking) full time degree from Sydney.
Or just 15 points.


----------



## prshnth

Viveknagpal said:


> December 17th 2015
> 
> 7 months
> 4 days ago
> 10 hours
> 17 minutes
> 17 seconds
> from the date I filed my visa applications, still waiting. Only God knows what's gonna happen.............


Wow. That s a long time brother. I lodged the visa on 10 feb 2016. Still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Why is there this much delay. The timelines mentioned on dibp site says minimum 3 months and maximum 6. Have you contacted them?


A few have contacted them. Contacting them will certainly not expedite any case. However, you will hear a generic reply from the contact centre and it will help you calm down for a week or so. Delay from GSM Brisbane specifically has been reported here if you go through the whole topic.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Viveknagpal said:


> December 17th 2015
> 
> 7 months
> 4 days ago
> 10 hours
> 17 minutes
> 17 seconds
> from the date I filed my visa applications, still waiting. Only God knows what's gonna happen.............


Seems like you submitted your case with 55+5


----------



## sol79

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Why is there this much delay. The timelines mentioned on dibp site says minimum 3 months and maximum 6. Have you contacted them?


DIBP does not commit to timelines. They AIM to finalise 75% of completed applications within 3 months. There is no binding agreement on timelines.

Delays can have multiple reasons. Some aspects of the application (background checks and verifications) are done by agencies outside their control.

Regardless, Australia does have one of the most convenient and transparent visa regimes I've ever come across.

Trust me - there's no point trying to discern any patterns in grants. You'll only frustrate yourself. Go about your life as usual. Use the time to research job prospects, skill demand, locations, etc. The grant will be a nice surprise when it does come through


----------



## FatimaNaqvi

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Seems like you submitted your case with 55+5


So my case is also 55+5 
Does that mean waiting period can be more then 6 months? 
Visa lodged on 22 March 2016 
Co contacted 9th June and requested form 80. Submitted on 14th June. 
My occupation is recruitment consultant. 
Have applied through consultant so don't know where does Co belongs to


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

FatimaNaqvi said:


> So my case is also 55+5
> Does that mean waiting period can be more then 6 months?
> Visa lodged on 22 March 2016
> Co contacted 9th June and requested form 80. Submitted on 14th June.
> My occupation is recruitment consultant.
> Have applied through consultant so don't know where does Co belongs to


That doesn't always mean your case will be given less priority. The points, occupational codes, CO's Location, CO's communication with your off/onshore departments for docs verification may have great influence on individual cases. 

55+5 could be given less priority over 60+5 and 65+5 if the applicant is onshore + not claiming experience pts + Less than 7 bands in either pte or ielts

However, an overseas applicant with 55+5 + Extensive valid experience + 7 in either pte or ielts could be given more preference over the one in Australia. 

I hope its making sense to you now


----------



## sanjay7447

Hello all,
Please give me solution for my doubt.
I am planning to apply in subclass 190 in NSW.
I got assessment positive.
I got 6.5 band in IELTS & my wife got 4 band in IELTS.
Now i am planning to lodge EOI in this week and also my wife will give PTE exam on 21st August.
Now my question is In which time period i need to submit my wife's result??
Could i submit her result during Visa invitation? or i should submit it in EOI???
Please help me...


----------



## trinkasharma

@sanjay7447
If you are not claiming point for your wife then file the EOI now itself. EOI can be updated many times until it gets invited.

Make sure that you do not claim anything that you cannot prove. Also, your IELTS score should be min 6 across all bands. An overall score does not make any sense in EOI/visa.


----------



## fardeen32

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Seems like you submitted your case with 55+5


Same timeline for me , submited for 65


----------



## sanjay7447

trinkasharma said:


> @sanjay7447
> If you are not claiming point for your wife then file the EOI now itself. EOI can be updated many times until it gets invited.
> 
> Make sure that you do not claim anything that you cannot prove. Also, your IELTS score should be min 6 across all bands. An overall score does not make any sense in EOI/visa.


Thank you.
So when should i submit my wife's result?


----------



## new2016

Hi all, I needed some help with the below questions in form 80. What should be the ideal answers? How did you guys go with these questions?

22) Why are you travelling to Aus?
Include any rlevant dates or events.

23) Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Aus?

31) Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Aus (eg. Hotels, friends, relatives)?

thanks in advance.


----------



## FatimaNaqvi

*Good news*

Alhumdullilah got my grant today. 

Timeline:

Visa Lodged: 22 March 2016
CO Contacted: 9th June
Visa Grant: 21 July 2016

Good luck to all fellow applicants. 

Looking forward to travel in August. Anyone moving to Sydney? lane:


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Alhumdullilah got my grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22 March 2016
> CO Contacted: 9th June
> Visa Grant: 21 July 2016
> 
> Good luck to all fellow applicants.
> 
> Looking forward to travel in August. Anyone moving to Sydney? lane:


Congratulations

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## jahanzeb84

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Alhumdullilah got my grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22 March 2016
> CO Contacted: 9th June
> Visa Grant: 21 July 2016
> 
> Good luck to all fellow applicants.
> 
> Looking forward to travel in August. Anyone moving to Sydney? lane:


Congratulations Fatima


----------



## Moneyjheeta

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Alhumdullilah got my grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22 March 2016
> CO Contacted: 9th June
> Visa Grant: 21 July 2016
> 
> Good luck to all fellow applicants.
> 
> Looking forward to travel in August. Anyone moving to Sydney? lane:


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Congrats!! Code?? 



FatimaNaqvi said:


> Alhumdullilah got my grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22 March 2016
> CO Contacted: 9th June
> Visa Grant: 21 July 2016
> 
> Good luck to all fellow applicants.
> 
> Looking forward to travel in August. Anyone moving to Sydney? lane:


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Co contacted GSM adelaide
they have demanded following :-

"
Police clearance certificates - The Indian police certficate you have provided has been

issued by the incorrect authority. "

It was issued from police station..what next
PLease guide


----------



## imran23

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Alhumdullilah got my grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22 March 2016
> CO Contacted: 9th June
> Visa Grant: 21 July 2016
> 
> Good luck to all fellow applicants.
> 
> Looking forward to travel in August. Anyone moving to Sydney? lane:


Congrats Fatima


----------



## imran23

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Hi Mate, Any update ? Fatima was just asking for her Visa in the morning and I think so After few hours she got her visa , how lucky she is ....


----------



## FatimaNaqvi

HasIrf said:


> Congrats!! Code??


Recruitment consultant.


----------



## dreamsanj

Moneyjheeta said:


> Co contacted GSM adelaide
> they have demanded following :-
> 
> "
> Police clearance certificates - The Indian police certficate you have provided has been
> 
> issued by the incorrect authority. "
> 
> It was issued from police station..what next
> PLease guide


Dude,, thats all wrong.

Police clearance certificate cant be issued by the Police station.. it has to be issued by passport office.

Log into passport website and create your log in. there apply for police clearance certificate. this fees is rs 500. so take one each for you and above 18 applicants.

you should get to the passport office on appointed day with your AUS invite and they will give it you .

Mine took about 40 min in all to get the PCC in my hand


----------



## dariminhas

dreamsanj said:


> Dude,, thats all wrong.
> 
> Police clearance certificate cant be issued by the Police station.. it has to be issued by passport office.
> 
> Log into passport website and create your log in. there apply for police clearance certificate. this fees is rs 500. so take one each for you and above 18 applicants.
> 
> you should get to the passport office on appointed day with your AUS invite and they will give it you .
> 
> Mine took about 40 min in all to get the PCC in my hand


Getting PCC from Passport Office is instant PROVIDED if applicant's passport is renewed/ issued within last one year.


----------



## Hemant1811

Hi... all 
Any idea how employment verifications happens.........


----------



## Hemant1811

Hi....
Could you please share how is your employment verification done
Thanks 
Hemant


----------



## Hemant1811

sekarhttp said:


> I have applied 120 days before for job code - computer systems and network professional - 263111 .
> 
> Nowadays DIBP giving very rarely for computer systems and network professional - 263111
> 
> But waiting for grant - after 50 days of employment verification,
> 
> Please advice senior members, please advice what about job code - computer systems and network professional - 263111


Hi could you please share how your employment verification done.....

Thanks hemant


----------



## Prabinjo

sanjay7447 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please give me solution for my doubt.
> 
> I am planning to apply in subclass 190 in NSW.
> 
> I got assessment positive.
> 
> I got 6.5 band in IELTS & my wife got 4 band in IELTS.
> 
> Now i am planning to lodge EOI in this week and also my wife will give PTE exam on 21st August.
> 
> Now my question is In which time period i need to submit my wife's result??
> 
> Could i submit her result during Visa invitation? or i should submit it in EOI???
> 
> Please help me...




Hi
Submit your EOI
IT takes around a week to 3 months for your EOI to be approved
Then you will have 60 days to submit your visa 

Now the answer is you will have to submit your spouse PTE during visa submission 

So you will have around 2 months time to prepare for PTE 
TAKE your time and don't worry 
Best of luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sekarhttp

*Raja*



Hemant1811 said:


> Hi could you please share how your employment verification done.....
> 
> Thanks hemant


Hi hemant,

My Employer received call from Delhi Australian High Commission and queried.

Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## Hemant1811

sekarhttp said:


> Hemant1811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could you please share how your employment verification done.....
> 
> Thanks hemant
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hemant,
> 
> My Employer received call from Delhi Australian High Commission and queried.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raja.
Click to expand...

Your employer as in your Hr department or your manager who signed ur references.

And which gsm brisbane or adelaide??


----------



## FatimaNaqvi

imran23 said:


> Hi Mate, Any update ? Fatima was just asking for her Visa in the morning and I think so After few hours she got her visa , how lucky she is ....


Haha yes Alhumdullilah. So happy.. And tensed too about finding accommodation and job!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

imran23 said:


> Hi Mate, Any update ? Fatima was just asking for her Visa in the morning and I think so After few hours she got her visa , how lucky she is ....


No idea mate. These things are pretty confusing right now.


----------



## FrozenAh

nobia said:


> How much time it usually takes to get invitation for State Sponsorship for 190? Any idea about South Australia specifically seniors? I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for South Australia as Industrial Designer 232312 and I am onshore. What are my chances for invitation?


What do Industrial designers do? and Do not worry. If you have completely fulfilled state nomination requirements and have not made any mistake in EOI and State Sponsorship application you 'will' receive your invitation.


----------



## sk804

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Haha yes Alhumdullilah. So happy.. And tensed too about finding accommodation and job!


Congratulations and best wishes for the new beginning. 😊 

Can you share your timeline?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## julus

*190 nsw*

Anybody know when NSW is issuing next round of invitation for 190?


----------



## julus

*Aeronautical Engineers!*

Any aeronautical engineers in here apply for 190?


----------



## sanjay7447

Prabinjo said:


> Hi
> Submit your EOI
> IT takes around a week to 3 months for your EOI to be approved
> Then you will have 60 days to submit your visa
> 
> Now the answer is you will have to submit your spouse PTE during visa submission
> 
> So you will have around 2 months time to prepare for PTE
> TAKE your time and don't worry
> Best of luck
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> I have one more doubt.
> I have hired one agent to process behalf of me.
> Now still we have not submitted EOI & my agent told me that he paid state sponsorship fee.
> Is this possible?


----------



## Viveknagpal

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> December 17th 2015
> 
> 7 months
> 4 days ago
> 10 hours
> 17 minutes
> 17 seconds
> from the date I filed my visa applications, still waiting. Only God knows what's gonna happen.............
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you submitted your case with 55+5
Click to expand...

Can any one throw some light on this, cause to me if any one scores more than 60 points then why he/she will go for State sponsorship.


----------



## trinkasharma

sanjay7447 said:


> Prabinjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Submit your EOI
> IT takes around a week to 3 months for your EOI to be approved
> Then you will have 60 days to submit your visa
> 
> Now the answer is you will have to submit your spouse PTE during visa submission
> 
> So you will have around 2 months time to prepare for PTE
> TAKE your time and don't worry
> Best of luck
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> I have one more doubt.
> I have hired one agent to process behalf of me.
> Now still we have not submitted EOI & my agent told me that he paid state sponsorship fee.
> Is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it may be possible for certain states because VIC form allows filing Sponsorship application before EOI filing. But VIC sponsorship is free. You need to get more details.
Click to expand...


----------



## sanjay7447

trinkasharma said:


> sanjay7447 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it may be possible for certain states because VIC form allows filing Sponsorship application before EOI filing. But VIC sponsorship is free. You need to get more details.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about NSE State.
> Is it possible for NSW to pay fees before EOI?
Click to expand...


----------



## trinkasharma

Viveknagpal said:


> Can any one throw some light on this, cause to me if any one scores more than 60 points then why he/she will go for State sponsorship.


Certain professions like Accountants are not getting visa invites below 70. And many other jobs have limited seats left. Higher score is always preferable.


----------



## Prabinjo

sanjay7447 said:


> Prabinjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Submit your EOI
> 
> IT takes around a week to 3 months for your EOI to be approved
> 
> Then you will have 60 days to submit your visa
> 
> 
> 
> Now the answer is you will have to submit your spouse PTE during visa submission
> 
> 
> 
> So you will have around 2 months time to prepare for PTE
> 
> TAKE your time and don't worry
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I have one more doubt.
> 
> I have hired one agent to process behalf of me.
> 
> Now still we have not submitted EOI & my agent told me that he paid state sponsorship fee.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For which state have you applied
> Some state only takes fee
> I didn't pay for NSW
> Heard some state charges fee for sponsorship
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Viveknagpal

trinkasharma said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one throw some light on this, cause to me if any one scores more than 60 points then why he/she will go for State sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> Certain professions like Accountants are not getting visa invites below 70. And many other jobs have limited seats left. Higher score is always preferable.
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for grant, I filed for visa 190 SS SA on 17th Dec2015 (points 60), CO contacted on 13th Jan 2016 submitted additional docs on 16th Jan 2016. Since then I'm waiting. 
On this page someone mentioned that higher the points faster u get visa.

Is this true?

Awaiting reply.


----------



## Prabinjo

sanjay7447 said:


> trinkasharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about NSE State.
> 
> Is it possible for NSW to pay fees before EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I don't think so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## trinkasharma

Prabinjo said:


> sanjay7447 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For which state have you applied
> Some state only takes fee
> I didn't pay for NSW
> Heard some state charges fee for sponsorship
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> NSW does mention a fee for 190 but after approval.
> 
> After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales
Click to expand...


----------



## sat123

trinkasharma said:


> Prabinjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanjay7447 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For which state have you applied
> Some state only takes fee
> I didn't pay for NSW
> Heard some state charges fee for sponsorship
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> NSW does mention a fee for 190 but after approval.
> 
> After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, NSW does charge fees (300 for overseas and 330 for people who are in AUS). Steps are -
> Submit EOI for NSW
> State invites for sponsorship
> Submit details with state sponsorship fees
> State approves the EOI
> DIBP sends visa invite after approval, usually at same time.
> Submit visa forms with visa fees
> And then waaaaaiiiiiiiittttttttt.
Click to expand...


----------



## sha15742

I have applied for SS 190 EOI on 27th June 2016 for ANZCO code 261313 with 60 points, how long i have to wait for NSW nomination.
My PTE score is R:79 W:75 L:83 S:90


----------



## trinkasharma

sha15742 said:


> I have applied for SS 190 EOI on 27th June 2016 for ANZCO code 261313 with 60 points, how long i have to wait for NSW nomination.
> My PTE score is R:79 W:75 L:83 S:90


I would rather spend INR 10000 and try to get 4 more marks in Writing. No need to wait for any sponsorship and you can save AUD 300 and go for a 189 visa.


----------



## sat123

trinkasharma said:


> sha15742 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for SS 190 EOI on 27th June 2016 for ANZCO code 261313 with 60 points, how long i have to wait for NSW nomination.
> My PTE score is R:79 W:75 L:83 S:90
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather spend INR 10000 and try to get 4 more marks in Writing. No need to wait for any sponsorship and you can save AUD 300 and go for a 189 visa.
Click to expand...

I would suggest that even if you retake exam and increase score, you still apply for 189 and 190 both. With just 60 or 65 points, your wait for 189 is going to be long.


----------



## AA007

FatimaNaqvi said:


> Alhumdullilah got my grant today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 22 March 2016
> CO Contacted: 9th June
> Visa Grant: 21 July 2016
> 
> Good luck to all fellow applicants.
> 
> Looking forward to travel in August. Anyone moving to Sydney?


Congratulations


----------



## mohnishsharma

What happened to the grants. DIPB is too slow in giving grants these days.

Its been 88 days since I lodge my visa and more than a month since CO last contacted me.

Don't know whats going on with my application. All documents asked by CO has been provided and even acknowledged by CO.

Hey God, please throw some light.


----------



## thisisgags

mohnishsharma said:


> What happened to the grants. DIPB is too slow in giving grants these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 88 days since I lodge my visa and more than a month since CO last contacted me.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know whats going on with my application. All documents asked by CO has been provided and even acknowledged by CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey God, please throw some light.




Hey Mohnish,
I meed flud light in that case. Its 188 days...
Frustrating but still positive.


----------



## maglev

guys need ur advice plz , i filled form 80 and about education detaiils i listed primary, middle and high school . however after submitting i realized that i didnot mention my activities during gaps between schools which were national summer holidays, are we expected to mention what we were doing in summer between schools? more over , are we expected to list summer holidays after every year in each school as a gap and mention our activities for 12 summers since start of our education???? cuz if YES , that sounds really really hard


----------



## kawal_547

maglev said:


> guys need ur advice plz , i filled form 80 and about education detaiils i listed primary, middle and high school . however after submitting i realized that i didnot mention my activities during gaps between schools which were national summer holidays, are we expected to mention what we were doing in summer between schools? more over , are we expected to list summer holidays after every year in each school as a gap and mention our activities for 12 summers since start of our education???? cuz if YES , that sounds really really hard


Not at all. Not required.

All the best.


----------



## fardeen32

Another week of wait ahead, Jan - Feb- March files are yet to cleared and June have started getting visa grants


----------



## RajeevAus

Is there any cutoff in 190 as well alike 189...If I have overall 65 points including State Nomination 5 points in Software Engineering SOL with IELTS 7+, EOI logged on 6th July 2016, How much time I should expect the invitation to come from NSW or Vic.?


----------



## julus

with how many points did you apply?


----------



## RajeevAus

julus said:


> with how many points did you apply?


for 190 it's 60+5 and IELTS 7+


----------



## Rohan_87

Hello everyone,<br />
Been almost 4 weeks, submitted documents for VETASSESS on 25th june under CSOL- Accommodation and Hotel Manager NEC (ANZCO-141999) with self calculated 65+ points including SS. <br />
Just wanted to know if anyone applying under same category.<br />
If someone can enlighten me with states, as I can see online that for my ANZCO Sidney is crossed, as per my agent, if I score 80+ in PTE, I would be able to apply for Sydney else not. Well Darwin NT and Adelaide SA are 12months open for my profession. Any news on that?

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## dariminhas

Rohan_87 said:


> Hello everyone,<br />
> Been almost 4 weeks, submitted documents for VETASSESS on 25th june under CSOL- Accommodation and Hotel Manager NEC (ANZCO-141999) with self calculated 65+ points including SS. <br />
> Just wanted to know if anyone applying under same category.<br />
> If someone can enlighten me with states, as I can see online that for my ANZCO Sidney is crossed, as per my agent, if I score 80+ in PTE, I would be able to apply for Sydney else not. Well Darwin NT and Adelaide SA are 12months open for my profession. Any news on that?
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


Your post seems to be on the wrong thread. Look around for the threads on similar discussions as yours. This is purely for the people waiting for 190 visa grants. Thanks!


----------



## Rohan_87

I apologize. 

Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Rohan_87 said:


> I apologize.
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


Post on relevant thread for expert advice but chk eligibility for SA again. As per my understanding , they changed minimum point criteria to 70 from July this year.


----------



## Rohan_87

sat123 said:


> Post on relevant thread for expert advice but chk eligibility for SA again. As per my understanding , they changed minimum point criteria to 70 from July this year.


Will do, thanks for the info.


Rohan_87 said:


> I apologize.
> 
> Sent from my InFocus M810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konal

Dear Friends,

I have applied for 190 visa on 22 march 2016 and waiting for grant. Is there anyone else floating with me.

Konal


----------



## imran23

Konal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa on 22 march 2016 and waiting for grant. Is there anyone else floating with me.
> 
> Konal


Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## backhome

no grant for me even lodged 19th january. been more than six months now dont know whatto do


----------



## Konal

imran23 said:


> can you please share your timeline?


eoi- 17 feb 2016
wa invite- 03 march 2016
visa lodged- 22 march 2016
pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
co contact- 03 may 2016 for additional documents
uploaded within the time period
waiting since then....................


----------



## jahanzeb84

Konal said:


> eoi- 17 feb 2016
> wa invite- 03 march 2016
> visa lodged- 22 march 2016
> pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
> co contact- 03 may 2016 for additional documents
> uploaded within the time period
> waiting since then....................


What were the additional documents that your CO requested you on 03 May, 2016?


----------



## Konal

jahanzeb84 said:


> What were the additional documents that your CO requested you on 03 May, 2016?


tax returns


----------



## Konal

:boxing:


----------



## jahanzeb84

Konal said:


> tax returns


Did you claimed points for work experience? How many points did you claimed for work experience only?


----------



## Konal

jahanzeb84 said:


> Did you claimed points for work experience? How many points did you claimed for work experience only?


5 points

what to do now, should i wait or should i call them once.:eyebrows:


----------



## vikaschandra

Konal said:


> 5 points
> 
> what to do now, should i wait or should i call them once.:eyebrows:


My personal advise calling will not help as most of the people who called got standard response that the application is in process. 

Wait thats what is the best thing to do at this time


----------



## andreyx108b

vikaschandra said:


> My personal advise calling will not help as most of the people who called got standard response that the application is in process.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait thats what is the best thing to do at this time




I second that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caofficearun

Yes, even I agree that, one should wait. But this wait is sometime really agonising and we tend to take steps which are generally not recommended.


----------



## b allen

My Lodge Date 21 Dec 2015
Last Co Contact 21 Jan 2016
Provided Everything 5 Feb 2016

Yeah no use calling, They will either say routine processing or Active processing.

They have to meet 75% visa grants in 3 months standard, there is no standard for the 25% that get left behind.

Sorry guys but after waiting over 7 months, starting to get a little .............

But yeah can do nothing but wait so wait we shall


----------



## kaazme

got invitation from queensland last friday. what about other people?


----------



## kaazme

can anyone give me queensland 190 application form. advance thanks


----------



## engr.asadbutt

kaazme said:


> got invitation from queensland last friday. what about other people?


Bro what are your total points breakdown and occupation ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

kaazme said:


> got invitation from queensland last friday. what about other people?


Isnt queensland occupation list effetive from 25 July 2016 ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

what is the maximum time taken for finalising visa under 190? 75% are to be finalised within 3 months..what about other 25%?


----------



## maglev

guys , in the request of form 80 , its writted to add primary , secondary and tertiary education . However between those schools there are 3-4 months of summer vacations which are apparent in my education time line , what should i say about those holidays???


----------



## kawal_547

Sandyimmi said:


> what is the maximum time taken for finalising visa under 190? 75% are to be finalised within 3 months..what about other 25%?


They say that they try to finalize around 75℅ cases within 90 days but that's not mandate and it's case to case dependant.

And apart from above, remaining cases or rather the cases which get beyond 90 days there is no fixed time.

Can be 91 days to mag be a year or more.

There are such cases in ef currently.

All the best.


----------



## kaazme

engr.asadbutt said:


> Bro what are your total points breakdown and occupation ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


check my signature


----------



## kaazme

engr.asadbutt said:


> Isnt queensland occupation list effetive from 25 July 2016 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


yes it is effective from 25th its really strange they send me email on 22nd jully, my agent says they picked me from the records.
now they ask me the following things

BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
Bank statement
Skills assessment
190 application form
Commitment statement
Statement of service


----------



## Sandyimmi

It can take more than a year after CO contact? ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Sandyimmi said:


> what is the maximum time taken for finalising visa under 190? 75% are to be finalised within 3 months..what about other 25%?




It used to be, roughly that.

Now times are on increase... I would say 60% are finalized within 90 days...

Another 30% - 130-150 days..

10% - 150+ to about 18 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi

Guys can you please throw some light on cases where employment points are not claimed by the applicant?? any instances of experience documents asked by CO despite 0 points fror experience??


----------



## andreyx108b

ozpunjabi said:


> Guys can you please throw some light on cases where employment points are not claimed by the applicant?? any instances of experience documents asked by CO despite 0 points fror experience??




Never saw a such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

But you get visa right? Sooner or later..


----------



## Sandyimmi

One more ques..is employment verification done for everyone if you claim points for your work ex? Or it is random?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Employment verification is done 8 out of 10 times thats what I have observed so far.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## engr.asadbutt

kaazme said:


> yes it is effective from 25th its really strange they send me email on 22nd jully, my agent says they picked me from the records.
> now they ask me the following things
> 
> BSMQ Settlement funds declaration form
> Bank statement
> Skills assessment
> 190 application form
> Commitment statement
> Statement of service


Dear Brother

<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceejee

Could anybody here make a guess when will they start inviting 55+5 people? ANZSCO 261313


----------



## imran23

Good Afternoon Everyone , Any Grants Today ?


----------



## Eage

Hi All,

Has anyone applied for PCC from June 2016 onwards in Mumbai after it was made mandatory to get PCC online.


----------



## Sandyimmi

How do u come to know that CO has acknowledged the subsequent documents uploaded?


----------



## suman.rani

Hi, is there no check on remaining 25 %applications which are not processed within 3 months


----------



## DEADPOOL

Hi Guys,

Is there any chance for Electrical Engineer - 233311 getting invitation from NSW ?
My Points Breakdown.
Age : 30
Edu : 15
Exp : 10
NSW Nom: 5

55+5 =60

Usually how much time does it takes for EE Invitations..?

Thanks.


----------



## suman.rani

DEADPOOL said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any chance for Electrical Engineer - 233311 getting invitation from NSW ?
> My Points Breakdown.
> Age : 30
> Edu : 15
> Exp : 10
> NSW Nom: 5
> 
> 55+5 =60
> 
> Usually how much time does it takes for EE Invitations..?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi i got the invite within 7 days with 65 points. You will also get soon. Since there is huge requirement of electrical engineers.


----------



## indrand

*190 visa ICT Project Manager*

Hi,

Can someone please clarify the process:

a) I got my ACS +ve reply on 22July2016 for ICT Project Manager 135112 - completed. I dont have option for 189 visa but i do have option for 190 visa and am applying for Victoria state as I currently live here under 457 visa

b) I then went to skillselect website and submitted my EOI (it says i have 70 points) - waiting invite

Q: What do I do next? Do i need to go to liveinvictoria website link and submit an application there too or do I first have to wait for EOI result from SkillSelect?

I don't want to use a migration agent as i feel all the lodgement processes seem really straight forward only not sure what is next/

Please can someone advise me?

Thanks


----------



## mrbak87

Dear All,

This is my timeline. Currently waiting for Visa Grant from GSM Adelaide. Today marks the 90th day upon lodging!

*Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16 
Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16. 
PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16. 
CO Assigned - 07-June'16
Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
Grant - :confused2:
IED - lane:


----------



## Moneyjheeta

CO requested me to submit PCC from right authority( means passport office, i submitted from police station), I went for PCC , people in passport office said to renew passport as marital status has changed and also address changed, so when you'll get new passport and then get PCC on same day or either way also PCC will take same time. So i have taken appointment for renew passport because validity left is 11 months.
Now my question is:-
1. should i inform CO right now by mail, that i want to extend date of submission as passport will take 25 days or more as they said, but i am left with 24 days?
2. should i inform CO in last dates and wait for passport, in any case it might arrive early?
3. how far is date extended in case requested to extend? next 28 days?

PLEASE GUIDE.
Thanks
Gurminder Singh


----------



## jahanzeb84

Moneyjheeta said:


> CO requested me to submit PCC from right authority( means passport office, i submitted from police station), I went for PCC , people in passport office said to renew passport as marital status has changed and also address changed, so when you'll get new passport and then get PCC on same day or either way also PCC will take same time. So i have taken appointment for renew passport because validity left is 11 months.
> Now my question is:-
> 1. should i inform CO right now by mail, that i want to extend date of submission as passport will take 25 days or more as they said, but i am left with 24 days?
> 2. should i inform CO in last dates and wait for passport, in any case it might arrive early?
> 3. how far is date extended in case requested to extend? next 28 days?
> 
> PLEASE GUIDE.
> Thanks
> Gurminder Singh


1) Yes
2) Yes
3) They will hold your application until your documents have been received by the office


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jahanzeb84 said:


> Yes, you can definitely email at GSM Allocated mail referring Client Name, Date of Birth, Date of Visa Application, Application ID, Transaction Reference Number, File Number, CO Name, Designation, and Position Name.


Thanks jahanzeb84

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

Dear members do we need to upload marriage certificate or it is optional

Thanks in advance


----------



## dariminhas

Sf80 said:


> Dear members do we need to upload marriage certificate or it is optional
> 
> Thanks in advance


AFAIK - Yes


----------



## casperkhan

any idea when i be getting 190 invitation ??


261313-190 NSW 65+5SS=70 points|Age-30, IELTs-10, Qual.15, Exp.10
ACS 11/3/2016
IELTS 16/6/2016
EOI Lodged: 18/6/2016
Invitation : Pending
Med - Pending
PCC Pending
VISA LODGE/Docs upload Pending


----------



## jahanzeb84

Sf80 said:


> Dear members do we need to upload marriage certificate or it is optional
> 
> Thanks in advance


It is mandatory to upload marriage certificate or relationship registration for you, your partner, or anyone else included in your application, even if they are not joining you in Australia.


----------



## HasIrf

Today has been a "No Grant Day"


----------



## jahanzeb84

HasIrf said:


> Today has been a "No Grant Day"


Why were you contacted by CO on 19 July, 2016? Is your CO from Adelaide? Or Brisbane?


----------



## imran23

No visa grant today. Don't know what is happening?


----------



## imran23

They are only allocating the application is you see in the immi tracker , all the application are almost allocated until 01/07/2016 and their focus is only allocation not to finalize the application even though most the application time has been over. Dont what should I do. It's been almost 10 weeks today after submitting the requested documents and till date no response from them.


----------



## chinthana

mrbak87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my timeline. Currently waiting for Visa Grant from GSM Adelaide. Today marks the 90th day upon lodging!
> 
> *Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
> IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
> EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
> Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
> State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
> State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16
> Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
> Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16.
> PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16.
> CO Assigned - 07-June'16
> Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
> Grant - :confused2:
> IED - lane:


Hi mrbak87,

I think that it should be started to count the days from 13th June as all documents were submitted on that day. Should not it be? I have also lodge the Visa on the same day as you did. But documents were uploaded on separate days. I submitted medicals on 5th of July at last.

Dear seniors,
Please clarify.

Thanks


----------



## casperkhan

any idea when i be getting 190 invitation ??


261313-190 NSW 65+5SS=70 points|Age-30, IELTs-10, Qual.15, Exp.10
ACS 11/3/2016
IELTS 16/6/2016
EOI Lodged: 18/6/2016
Invitation : Pending
Med - Pending
PCC Pending
VISA LODGE/Docs upload Pending 



jahanzeb84 said:


> .


----------



## HasIrf

for PCC.
from Adelaide



jahanzeb84 said:


> Why were you contacted by CO on 19 July, 2016? Is your CO from Adelaide? Or Brisbane?


----------



## mirbasitali

Hi.... It is my first post in my first joined forum. I need your advise for 190 visa in 341111 (Electrician General). After Intermediate 12th grade, I completed my 3 years Apprenticeship training in 1999 from Siemens Engineering company Karachi Pakistan. Since year 2000 , I am working in different companies but in same Technical side positions. Now I am working in Dubai as Maintenance Manager.
I will take admission in PTE Dubai and hopefully it will be clear. Kindly guide me the steps. I am eligible or not for Australian Immigration.


----------



## RajeevAus

Do I need to apply through Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria i.e. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.V5YvJqJ8mj0...for Victoria Nomination or applying through SkillSelect portal is only required....?


----------



## thehuskyone

I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
IED: 30-JUN-2017


----------



## Imran_Taufique

*Congrats !*



thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017



Congrats !


----------



## Rajivlk

*190 VISA - Victoria*

Dear All,

I really appreciate if someone clarify my concern regarding PR application under 190 category.

My job role as a database administrator comes under CSOL 190 sub class.

I have 8 years of working experience as database administrator and I have a IT diploma which is completed in 2007. I started my career in 2008 and I have some vendor certification related to the Oracle (OCP10g/11g)and RedHat Linux (RHCSA)
In 2015 I have completed a MSc in IT from a UK university. 
My concern is diploma that I have is a one year full time diploma and after Msc I have only 1 year of working experience. 
In this situation if I apply for 190 visa (Victoria state sponsor) will it be a problem?
Coz I've seen in the Victoria immigration web site they demand for 3 year post qualification working experience 
Just assume that I already have IELTS 7 each and I'm below 33 years old. 

Thank you very much for your attention,
Rajiv


----------



## imran23

Any Grants Today ?


----------



## mrbak87

chinthana said:


> Hi mrbak87,
> 
> I think that it should be started to count the days from 13th June as all documents were submitted on that day. Should not it be? I have also lodge the Visa on the same day as you did. But documents were uploaded on separate days. I submitted medicals on 5th of July at last.
> 
> Dear seniors,
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks


Hello, 

Yes I suppose so, but the only docs I submitted on 13 June were the PCC and Form 80. The rest I've submitted on 26 April


----------



## DEADPOOL

suman.rani said:


> Hi i got the invite within 7 days with 65 points. You will also get soon. Since there is huge requirement of electrical engineers.


Congrats.I hope so.:fingerscrossed:

Have you received Visa grant or is it in process ?


----------



## zpat978

Imran_Taufique said:


> Congrats !


Congrats Imran. What was your total points with State Sponsorship?


----------



## Prabinjo

Hello every one 
I finally got the grant today 
It was very helpful getting to read all of your posts . 
I really benefitted a lot from this forum

Thank you all and good luck for all of you 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zpat978

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Wanted help and guidance in preparing for PTE. AM from mumbai, any good institution? Not able to score well in speaking.


----------



## mamoon

Prabinjo said:


> Hello every one
> I finally got the grant today
> It was very helpful getting to read all of your posts .
> I really benefitted a lot from this forum
> 
> Thank you all and good luck for all of you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulation my dear. Wish you the best of luck.

Share you timeline and Which state you are going to land?


----------



## mamoon

mirbasitali said:


> Hi.... It is my first post in my first joined forum. I need your advise for 190 visa in 341111 (Electrician General). After Intermediate 12th grade, I completed my 3 years Apprenticeship training in 1999 from Siemens Engineering company Karachi Pakistan. Since year 2000 , I am working in different companies but in same Technical side positions. Now I am working in Dubai as Maintenance Manager.
> I will take admission in PTE Dubai and hopefully it will be clear. Kindly guide me the steps. I am eligible or not for Australian Immigration.


Hi Basit,

Not a problem. I can guide you in your case. I am in UAE too, let me know your queries


----------



## johard

:second::second::second::second:Finally got Golden Grant today....Cant thank enough to you all... Best of luck each of you.





johard said:


> Dear(s),
> 
> ANSZCO 231616
> Invitation 190 -> 07-April-2016 (70 Points)
> Aplication Logded 02-May-2016
> CO Assigned: 14-June-2016
> CO Asked for:
> Singapore PCC
> Financial Evidences
> Medicals
> Responded on: 20-Jun-2016
> Application status changed "Assessment in Progress" on 12-Jul-2016..
> Wondering what next????????????
> When will this killer wait will be over??????????
> When I will offer all of you party, cheers and blessings?????????


----------



## HasIrf

Amazing Day!! 
Congratulations.. 

Please share your detailed timelines so that we oglers do not poke you each time with this question and give you ample time to sink in your happiness


----------



## Sandyimmi

I have not claimed workex points for my current job where I have been working since last 5 months..but i have mentioned the name and submitted details as current employer while lodging visa. My ques is they verify details frm HRs of only those companies whr points are claimed or they can verify my current employment also?


----------



## ttdema

I submitted my EOI on 20.2.2016 for 190 visa with 55+5 pounters and waiting for the invitation. There is no sign of invitation. Does computer network and systems engineer considered less than software engineer? Please throw some light.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

zpat978 said:


> Congrats Imran. What was your total points with State Sponsorship?


70 points


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Prabinjo said:


> Hello every one
> I finally got the grant today
> It was very helpful getting to read all of your posts .
> I really benefitted a lot from this forum
> 
> Thank you all and good luck for all of you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !


----------



## Sf80

Anyone with kids from Pakistan planning to go to Sydney this year ?


----------



## jahanzeb84

Sandyimmi said:


> I have not claimed workex points for my current job where I have been working since last 5 months..but i have mentioned the name and submitted details as current employer while lodging visa. My ques is they verify details frm HRs of only those companies whr points are claimed or they can verify my current employment also?


They only verify claimed skilled employment or self-employment details


----------



## jahanzeb84

Sf80 said:


> Anyone with kids from Pakistan planning to go to Sydney this year ?


Probably, if I receive a direct grant


----------



## Sf80

jahanzeb84 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with kids from Pakistan planning to go to Sydney this year ?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, if I receive a direct grant
Click to expand...

Please stay intouch then cause I am planning next year so you do the research I will compare my notes with you


----------



## jahanzeb84

Sf80 said:


> Please stay intouch then cause I am planning next year so you do the research I will compare my notes with you


I already added you to my contacts


----------



## Sf80

jahanzeb84 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stay intouch then cause I am planning next year so you do the research I will compare my notes with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already added you to my contacts
Click to expand...

 great


----------



## kawal_547

Sandyimmi said:


> I have not claimed workex points for my current job where I have been working since last 5 months..but i have mentioned the name and submitted details as current employer while lodging visa. My ques is they verify details frm HRs of only those companies whr points are claimed or they can verify my current employment also?


They usually verify from the companies where points were claimed but we have seen cases where they have contacted the companies of the applicants where they have not claimed any points.

All the best.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Can anyone help me out regarding EOI invitation from QLD time taking trend ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Dear Fellows from Pak 

Do DIBP verify the employement ? Anyone got into this or experienced regarding the subject matter 
Please enlight me accordingly please.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear Fellows from Pak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do DIBP verify the employement ? Anyone got into this or experienced regarding the subject matter
> Please enlight me accordingly please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Read in thread they do ... No one from my side have recieved the call till now however...


----------



## KennyP

Anybody knows when is the last time NSW sent invitation to Industrial Engineers (55+5 or 60+5)? Thank you.


----------



## AA007

Hi. 
On Immi account it is mentioned that there is an issue with attaching PDF docs, I recently have attached few as PDF and its done. Is it related to attachment or the PDF attachments are not readable for COs? Any one can guide, Should I convert these to jpg and attach again. Thanks


----------



## ganguri

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.


hi i have laughed an eoi for 190 visa
waiting for sponsorship invitation does any one received nsw invitation after july2016


----------



## subashkc1

I got CO assigned on 11 july, she asked for my daughter's medical, I submitted medical reports in 13 july, how long it would normally take after uploading all requested docs before grant ?

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Prabinjo said:


> Hello every one
> I finally got the grant today
> It was very helpful getting to read all of your posts .
> I really benefitted a lot from this forum
> 
> Thank you all and good luck for all of you
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## nevergone

subashkc1 said:


> I got CO assigned on 11 july, she asked for my daughter's medical, I submitted medical reports in 13 july, how long it would normally take after uploading all requested docs before grant ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

I also got a mail from gsmallocated that a CO has been assigned to my case on 11th July.She dint ask for any extra documents. Whats the name of your CO? 

Regards,


----------



## jitin81

Hi.

I lodged my Visa on 25th May.....been 63 days. The status still shows as received. There is no GSM allocation mail/CO contact/ employment verification or anything. Should I contact the DIBP for checking the status on my case?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep689

jitin81 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 25th May.....been 63 days. The status still shows as received. There is no GSM allocation mail/CO contact/ employment verification or anything. Should I contact the DIBP for checking the status on my case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Check application mail box in immi account whether they is any communication mail.


----------



## jitin81

Hardeep689 said:


> Check application mail box in immi account whether they is any communication mail.


There is no correspondence in the immi account mailbox except for the acknowledgement of application.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

Hi every one 
Got the grand yesterday 
Here is my time line
Lodgement Date : 2016/04/12
Submitted PC and Health : 19 April 2016
Nationality : Nepal
VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
ANZSCO CODE: 233211
Occupation: Civil Engineer
Document Uploaded : All including form 80, 1221 for spouse and child
Co contact : 2016/05/23
Responded to CO : 2016/06/05
CO Team : Adelaide
Time to enter : before April 2017





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

It was a direct grant 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations




Thank you very much Sir


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caofficearun

Prabinjo said:


> Hi every one
> Got the grand yesterday
> Here is my time line
> Lodgement Date : 2016/04/12
> Submitted PC and Health : 19 April 2016
> Nationality : Nepal
> VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211
> Occupation: Civil Engineer
> Document Uploaded : All including form 80, 1221 for spouse and child
> Co contact : 2016/05/23
> Responded to CO : 2016/06/05
> CO Team : Adelaide
> Time to enter : before April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations Prabinjo...


----------



## chinthana

Hi all,

I got grant today.:second:

This forum was extremely useful for information and i would like to wish you all.

There will be a time that all your patient pays off. 


Nationality : Sri Lankan
VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
ANZSCO CODE: 234211 Chemist
Lodgement Date : 26 Apr 2016
Submitted PC: 02 June 2016
Submitted spouse IELTS: 08 June 2016
Health cleared : 08 July 2016
CO Team : Adelaide
Grant: 27 July 2016
IED : Before July 2017


----------



## sanjay7447

sat123 said:


> trinkasharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, NSW does charge fees (300 for overseas and 330 for people who are in AUS). Steps are -
> Submit EOI for NSW
> State invites for sponsorship
> Submit details with state sponsorship fees
> State approves the EOI
> DIBP sends visa invite after approval, usually at same time.
> Submit visa forms with visa fees
> And then waaaaaiiiiiiiittttttttt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> My wife need 4.5 band in IELTS. She appeared for IELTS & got 4 band.
> Now what should i do?
> Should i let her for IELTS once again or go for PTE??
> Which one would be better for her???
Click to expand...


----------



## sanjay7447

chinthana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got grant today.:second:
> 
> This forum was extremely useful for information and i would like to wish you all.
> 
> There will be a time that all your patient pays off.
> 
> 
> Nationality : Sri Lankan
> VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
> ANZSCO CODE: 234211 Chemist
> Lodgement Date : 26 Apr 2016
> Submitted PC: 02 June 2016
> Submitted spouse IELTS: 08 June 2016
> Health cleared : 08 July 2016
> CO Team : Adelaide
> Grant: 27 July 2016
> IED : Before July 2017



Congratulation...Will you please help for for my doubt?
My wife need 4.5 band in IELTS. She appeared for IELTS & got 4 band.
Now what should i do?
Should i let her for IELTS once again or go for PTE??
Which one would be better for her???


----------



## Hardeep689

chinthana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got grant today.:second:
> 
> This forum was extremely useful for information and i would like to wish you all.
> 
> There will be a time that all your patient pays off.


Congrats Chinthana. Best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## caofficearun

chinthana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got grant today.:second:
> 
> This forum was extremely useful for information and i would like to wish you all.
> 
> There will be a time that all your patient pays off.
> 
> 
> Nationality : Sri Lankan
> VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
> ANZSCO CODE: 234211 Chemist
> Lodgement Date : 26 Apr 2016
> Submitted PC: 02 June 2016
> Submitted spouse IELTS: 08 June 2016
> Health cleared : 08 July 2016
> CO Team : Adelaide
> Grant: 27 July 2016
> IED : Before July 2017


Congratulations to you.


----------



## Hi there

please help..... 

I paid 2nd VAC (spouse's functional English payment) three weeks ago and called and informed DIBP. I was expecting my visa to be finalised within several days. But after three weeks there is no news. Would you please shed some light on it? What should I do to make them finalise my case? 

Thanks


----------



## Prabinjo

sanjay7447 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> My wife need 4.5 band in IELTS. She appeared for IELTS & got 4 band.
> 
> Now what should i do?
> 
> Should i let her for IELTS once again or go for PTE??
> 
> Which one would be better for her???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sanjay
> Go for PTE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## imran23

Good morning, I got my Visa Today, Thanks Everyone and specially Vikas for his support. Thanks Everyone Again!!!!!!!!!! Applied 5th April


----------



## Moneyjheeta

imran23 said:


> Good morning, I got my Visa Today, Thanks Everyone and specially Vikas for his support. Thanks Everyone Again!!!!!!!!!! Applied 5th April


congrats...timeline plz


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Prabinjo said:


> Hi every one
> Got the grand yesterday
> Here is my time line
> Lodgement Date : 2016/04/12
> Submitted PC and Health : 19 April 2016
> Nationality : Nepal
> VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
> ANZSCO CODE: 233211
> Occupation: Civil Engineer
> Document Uploaded : All including form 80, 1221 for spouse and child
> Co contact : 2016/05/23
> Responded to CO : 2016/06/05
> CO Team : Adelaide
> Time to enter : before April 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Congrats!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

chinthana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got grant today.:second:
> 
> This forum was extremely useful for information and i would like to wish you all.
> 
> There will be a time that all your patient pays off.
> 
> 
> Nationality : Sri Lankan
> VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
> ANZSCO CODE: 234211 Chemist
> Lodgement Date : 26 Apr 2016
> Submitted PC: 02 June 2016
> Submitted spouse IELTS: 08 June 2016
> Health cleared : 08 July 2016
> CO Team : Adelaide
> Grant: 27 July 2016
> IED : Before July 2017



Congrats!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

imran23 said:


> Good morning, I got my Visa Today, Thanks Everyone and specially Vikas for his support. Thanks Everyone Again!!!!!!!!!! Applied 5th April


Congrats ! Imran ...


----------



## chinthana

imran23 said:


> Good morning, I got my Visa Today, Thanks Everyone and specially Vikas for his support. Thanks Everyone Again!!!!!!!!!! Applied 5th April


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## chinthana

sanjay7447 said:


> Congratulation...Will you please help for for my doubt?
> My wife need 4.5 band in IELTS. She appeared for IELTS & got 4 band.
> Now what should i do?
> Should i let her for IELTS once again or go for PTE??
> Which one would be better for her???


dear Sanjay,

thanks for wishes. i am not an expert for advice as i consulted a migration agent. but i have heard going for PTE is better

good luck.


----------



## imran23

Imran_Taufique said:


> Congrats ! Imran ...


Thanks Everyone.


----------



## Raj M

Got email from CO adelaide for PCC and polio cert but i didnt live in pakistan for more than28 days so i guess i will just write that i dont need it.


----------



## caofficearun

imran23 said:


> Good morning, I got my Visa Today, Thanks Everyone and specially Vikas for his support. Thanks Everyone Again!!!!!!!!!! Applied 5th April


Congrats buddy...


----------



## Prabinjo

Prabinjo said:


> sanjay7447 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sanjay
> Go for PTE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you from Nepal
> Give me your no
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Jolly47

Hi I lodged my visa yesterday 190, but I need your help regarding change of address and marriage status on passport. I booked appointment @ passport office on 4th August to reissue a passport and PCC. I want to know in a process of reissue, do they reference check+ PCC check on my both addresses(recent and told). Also I didn't get any case officer yet and I think it takes minimum one month to get a case officer. So do I need to inform immigration right now that my passport will be reissued or should I wait for case officer allotment.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

jitin81 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I lodged my Visa on 25th May.....been 63 days. The status still shows as received. There is no GSM allocation mail/CO contact/ employment verification or anything. Should I contact the DIBP for checking the status on my case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


65 days.. No contact

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Congratulations to everyone who have received their grants this week. 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## andreyx108b

chinthana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I got grant today.:second:
> 
> 
> 
> This forum was extremely useful for information and i would like to wish you all.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a time that all your patient pays off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nationality : Sri Lankan
> 
> VISA 190 sponsor state: NSW
> 
> ANZSCO CODE: 234211 Chemist
> 
> Lodgement Date : 26 Apr 2016
> 
> Submitted PC: 02 June 2016
> 
> Submitted spouse IELTS: 08 June 2016
> 
> Health cleared : 08 July 2016
> 
> CO Team : Adelaide
> 
> Grant: 27 July 2016
> 
> IED : Before July 2017




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithinkorah

Can somebody tell me how to calculate the 90 days from date of lodgement. Is it jus working days or it includes weekends


----------



## ozpunjabi

Hi there said:


> please help.....
> 
> I paid 2nd VAC (spouse's functional English payment) three weeks ago and called and informed DIBP. I was expecting my visa to be finalised within several days. But after three weeks there is no news. Would you please shed some light on it? What should I do to make them finalise my case?
> 
> Thanks


Have you claimed any points for employment???
Share your timeline and whether any document is pending????


----------



## andreyx108b

jithinkorah said:


> Can somebody tell me how to calculate the 90 days from date of lodgement. Is it jus working days or it includes weekends




Calendar days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartee

Dear Experts,

Kindly help to advise on my case. I have CO contact with additional request as below.
I am single with no spouse and no children. I added my Dad, Mum and brother as non-migrating family members.
I thought of it as just listed them as family member record.
After payment, there are HAP number for all 4 of us and link to provide police clearance.
So I did all the medical reports for health clearance and pcc for police clearance for all 4 of us and submitted.
I didn't know they will consider my non-migrating family member as dependant.

1) At this point of time, should I remove them or keep and try to provide evidence as dependant? (My brother is not dependent on me and my parents are partially dependent on us.)
2) What will be the impact if i keep them? (Their medical and pcc are all clean.)
3) What will be the consequences if I remove them? (My brother is in the process of applying permanent visa with his own credit and we have plan to apply parent visa for our parents after 2 years)

Request Details are as below:

*Request Detail*
*Non-migrating family members*

You have included the following as non-migrating family members who are dependent on you.

*Client Name* *Date of Birth*
xxx xxxxx 
xxx xxxxx
xxx xxxxx

Confirm that these family members are actually dependent on you. If you did not intend to list them as part of your application, you need to complete a Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s), which is available on our website at www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/1023.pdf

For any relative who is an applicant for this visa who is claiming that they are dependent on you, provide a completed and signed Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over.

A dependent family member is a person who is wholly or substantially reliant on you or your spouse or de facto partner, more than any other person or source, for financial support to meet the basic needs of food, clothing and shelter. To be considered dependant they must also be usually resident in your household and must not have a spouse or de facto partner.

If the Department is satisfied that your relative is a dependant, they will be required to meet the health requirement for entry to Australia, even if they are not migrating to Australia. If they do not satisfy the health requirement for entry to Australia, then, in accordance with the Migration Regulations 1994, the entire application for migration may be refused.


----------



## jithinkorah

andreyx108b said:


> Calendar days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have lodged on April 26th-2016 and i guess it has passed 90 days. And also CO contact was on June 4th for additional docs. (( 28 days have passed ))

Can somebody please help me understand what should i do, should i contact DIBP

_________________________________________________________________

*My Timeline*
ANZCO CODE 225113
VETASSESS 15-Feb-16
PTE 28-Feb-16
NSW Invitation Received 9-Mar-16
NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
Skill Select Visa Invite 15-Mar-16
190 Visa Lodged 26-Apr-16
Documents Uploaded 26-Apr-16
Medicals Self & Wife 11-May-16
India PCC - self 18-May-16
India PCC - wife 19-May-16
Aus PCC- Self 30-May-16
CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
Additional Docs Submitted 7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Self 7-Jun-16
Marriage Notary Certificate 7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Wife 14-Jun-16
Awaiting Grant XX-XX-2016:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mohnishsharma

jithinkorah said:


> I have lodged on April 26th-2016 and i guess it has passed 90 days. And also CO contact was on June 4th for additional docs. (( 28 days have passed ))
> 
> Can somebody please help me understand what should i do, should i contact DIBP
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> *My Timeline*
> ANZCO CODE 225113
> VETASSESS 15-Feb-16
> PTE 28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received 9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite 15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged 26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded 26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife 11-May-16
> India PCC - self 18-May-16
> India PCC - wife 19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self 30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
> Additional Docs Submitted 7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self 7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate 7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife 14-Jun-16
> Awaiting Grant XX-XX-2016:fingerscrossed:


No use of contacting DIPB..... I am having same timelines as yours.

I contacted today and got standard reply that it is under routine processing.


----------



## jithinkorah

mohnishsharma said:


> No use of contacting DIPB..... I am having same timelines as yours.
> 
> I contacted today and got standard reply that it is under routine processing.


Basis your interaction with DIBP, whats the best case scenario on getting grants. No employee verification till date as well. Bcos i see ppl getting grants who has lodged after April 26th

Can't understand the whats the logic they are working on


----------



## hari_it_ram

Hi,

I am planning to submit my EOI today, can someone throw some light on this as my agent is not at all responsive and supportive.

Yesterday I received my positive assessment. It says

Work Exp after April 2012 considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311.

Company 1 [03/10 - 04/11] - (1Yrs 1 Months) 

Company 2 [04/11 - 02/12] - (0Yrs 10 Months)

Company 3 [03/12 - 11/12] - (0Yrs 8 Months) - Can be there in EOI from may 2012 - hardly 6months

Company 4 [11/12 - 01/16] - (3Yrs 2Months) - Can be there in EOI from 11/2012 to 01/2016 - 3 years and 2months

Company 5 [01/16 - 07/16] - (0Yrs 6Months) - Can be there in EOI from 01/2016 to till - hardly 6 months.

Even though I eligible to select Yes to "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" for all the companies from May 2012, I would like to select "Yes" only for Company 4, as I can claim 5 points with single company. 

I am planning to select No to "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" for Company 3 and Company 5, as selecting "yes" does not improve my score as well as invites unwanted verification.

Please clarify.


----------



## sol79

chinthana said:


> dear Sanjay,
> 
> thanks for wishes. i am not an expert for advice as i consulted a migration agent. but i have heard going for PTE is better
> 
> good luck.


I'm not sure about the IELTS vs PTE topic, but PTE appointments are more readily available at a short notice. The test scores are released quicker. Mine took 1 day.
My wife gave the IELTS and hers took 2 weeks.

Take their free practice test on the portal and see how she scores, then decide.


----------



## mansikhanna83

jithinkorah said:


> I have lodged on April 26th-2016 and i guess it has passed 90 days. And also CO contact was on June 4th for additional docs. (( 28 days have passed ))
> 
> Can somebody please help me understand what should i do, should i contact DIBP
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> *My Timeline*
> ANZCO CODE  225113
> VETASSESS 15-Feb-16
> PTE 28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received 9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite 15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged 26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded 26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife 11-May-16
> India PCC - self 18-May-16
> India PCC - wife 19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self 30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
> Additional Docs Submitted 7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self 7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate 7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife 14-Jun-16
> Awaiting Grant XX-XX-2016:fingerscrossed:


Hi Jitin,

I would advise to contact DIBP only once 60 days have passed as you have completed your documentation in June only

Regards,

Mansi Khanna


----------



## iceman2007

Lodged my visa on 23rd July. Waiting anxiously for the assessment to start.


----------



## sat123

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to submit my EOI today, can someone throw some light on this as my agent is not at all responsive and supportive.
> 
> Yesterday I received my positive assessment. It says
> 
> Work Exp after April 2012 considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311.
> 
> Company 1 [03/10 - 04/11] - (1Yrs 1 Months)
> 
> Company 2 [04/11 - 02/12] - (0Yrs 10 Months)
> 
> Company 3 [03/12 - 11/12] - (0Yrs 8 Months) - Can be there in EOI from may 2012 - hardly 6months
> 
> Company 4 [11/12 - 01/16] - (3Yrs 2Months) - Can be there in EOI from 11/2012 to 01/2016 - 3 years and 2months
> 
> Company 5 [01/16 - 07/16] - (0Yrs 6Months) - Can be there in EOI from 01/2016 to till - hardly 6 months.
> 
> Even though I eligible to select Yes to "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" for all the companies from May 2012, I would like to select "Yes" only for Company 4, as I can claim 5 points with single company.
> 
> I am planning to select No to "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation" for Company 3 and Company 5, as selecting "yes" does not improve my score as well as invites unwanted verification.
> 
> Please clarify.


Can not comment on your question. But if you are not satisfied with agent at EOI stage itself then I would suggest immediately changing him or do it on your own. Trust me, it's not that tough.


----------



## jithinkorah

mansikhanna83 said:


> Hi Jitin,
> 
> I would advise to contact DIBP only once 60 days have passed as you have completed your documentation in June only
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mansi Khanna


Hi Mansi,

Is it 60 days from CO requested docs uploaded ? Can you please clarify? As i have front loaded all docs and the only 3 docs requested by CO were AUS PCC for myself, AUS PCC for Wife and Notarized copy of Marriage certificate.

I guess usually its 28 days from CO contact the decision should be made or 90 days from visa lodgement. 

Please clarify


----------



## sat123

jithinkorah said:


> mansikhanna83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jitin,
> 
> I would advise to contact DIBP only once 60 days have passed as you have completed your documentation in June only
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mansi Khanna
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mansi,
> 
> Is it 60 days from CO requested docs uploaded ? Can you please clarify? As i have front loaded all docs and the only 3 docs requested by CO were AUS PCC for myself, AUS PCC for Wife and Notarized copy of Marriage certificate.
> 
> I guess usually its 28 days from CO contact the decision should be made or 90 days from visa lodgement.
> 
> Please clarify
Click to expand...

It's 3 months from lodgement date. 
You are given 28 days to submit additional requested docs. If you provide doc early then your application can be picked even before 28 days are completed. Else after 28 days, decision can be made on whatever info is available. Please note that they clearly mentioned that this standard would be met for 75% of application. For remaining 25%, there is no timeline. 

And I think focus remains on meeting service standards of 75% due to which remaining 25% wait endlessly.


----------



## jithinkorah

sat123 said:


> It's 3 months from lodgement date.
> You are given 28 days to submit additional requested docs. If you provide doc early then your application can be picked even before 28 days are completed. Else after 28 days, decision can be made on whatever info is available. Please note that they clearly mentioned that this standard would be met for 75% of application. For remaining 25%, there is no timeline.
> 
> And I think focus remains on meeting service standards of 75% due to which remaining 25% wait endlessly.


Hi Sat123,

thank you for sharing the details. Its 94 days since lodgement & 55 days since CO contact, and i am getting frustrated with the delay. I Know there are lot more people who has been waiting longer than i am and it finally narrows down to patience and the wait till grant.

hope all of us will get grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## backhome

what a frustrating time it has been. Lodged by SS application on 19th jan 2016. sick of waiting  I hope they clear us soon


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Will I have to necessary claim points for employment for Melbourne?
I am preparing for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer SOL code.
Can points for AGE, Education,English and State nomination do?

Thanks

Neha
Noida


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Waiting

19/01/16 - EOI submitted
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
03/07/16 - assessment in progress##

# Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Prabinjo

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will I have to necessary claim points for employment for Melbourne?
> I am preparing for 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer SOL code.
> Can points for AGE, Education,English and State nomination do?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha
> Noida



Download http://tinyurl.com/okquxjl app and check your point


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RajeevAus

Hi,

Already submitted EOI for 189+190 NSW last month.

Also, qualify for 190 Victoria State Nomination so would it be good idea to submit separate EOI 190 Vic?
Will there be any negative impact?
In Victoria state nomination form, it's asked whether I have applied to any other state so what to mention ?


----------



## jithinkorah

Hi All,

What are the chances that we get a satisfactory reply from GSM Adelaide. Can somebody share the contact details and what will be a right time to call them


----------



## Ravikumar85

tartee said:


> tartee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 (VIC) yesterday (3 July 2016). I have questions about Character Check evidence and Health Check Evidence.
> 
> 1)
> As I stayed in Singapore, I need to get PCC (Singapore call it COC, Certificate of Clearance).
> I made a call to COC and they responded that I need a letter from Au immigiration stating with my name that the applicant require the certificate.
> 
> As of now, I didn't see any such letter in my immi account except for the e-medical referral letter.
> 
> Any one can advice on this?
> 
> 2)
> I am the single applicant and included my immediate family(Parent and sibling) as Non-migrating family member. After I submit the application, I realised that I need to provide health check and character check for included family member.
> 
> Does that mean I need to go through the Medical and PCC for my family member too? Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Tartee..
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone advice on this?
Click to expand...

Hi Tartee,

I saw your last update on MyImmiTracker and you have updated that CO has contacted you for more information. You have already uploaded most of the documents like PCC,medical and form 80. May I know the CO is now requesting for what document?
Also, how did you manage to get Singapore PCC without the letter from DIBP?
Appreciate if you could reply. Thanks


----------



## tartee

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Tartee,
> 
> I saw your last update on MyImmiTracker and you have updated that CO has contacted you for more information. You have already uploaded most of the documents like PCC,medical and form 80. May I know the CO is now requesting for what document?
> Also, how did you manage to get Singapore PCC without the letter from DIBP?
> Appreciate if you could reply. Thanks


I included my parents and sibling as non-migrating family members. CO requested the so called evidence of them being a dependent on me or else if they are not dependent, he gave me the option to remove them by submitting Form 1023. Then I realised that I made a mistake and submit form 1023 to remove them. (though I have done medical and pcc for them as well). 

As for PCC, let me refer back to what I posted in other thread before. See below for more details.

_Well, for PCC, after you made payment while lodging visa, you will receive the acknowledgement letter from DIBP with your name and those names (migrating/ non-migrating) included in application. I used that to apply. 

If you are singapore citizen, you can apply directly via online by uploading scan document of (passpot photo, passport copy, IC copy and Acknowledgement letter). After application, it takes about 3 working days to get approved. They will send you sms noti when it is approved and you need to book for finger print appointment online. On the day they took your finger print, you will get the COC (PCC).

For non-singapore citizen, you need to appeal to apply. Appeal takes about 3 days to get approved. Once approved, the rest are all same steps as above.

For Medical, I went to SATA. Need to book appointment with SATA by sending email to them with HPA letter and your preferred date. More info can be found at their website. the keyword here is "e-Medical for Australia Visa" when quoting with them. Not every SATA clinic do the e-Medical service. Check with them for your nearest convenience branch. Cost is about $180 per pax before GST.

Hope this help for all those looking for PCC(COC) and medical procedure in Singapore._


----------



## ASD123

jithinkorah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What are the chances that we get a satisfactory reply from GSM Adelaide. Can somebody share the contact details and what will be a right time to call them



The right time for calling will be 5:30 to 6:30 am (IST).


----------



## jithinkorah

ASD123 said:


> The right time for calling will be 5:30 to 6:30 am (IST).


Can you please share the GSM Adelaide contact number


----------



## jhassan

Hello everyone!

My friend got his NSW 190 invitation today. He applied for both 189 and 190 with 65 and 70 points respectively in Software Engineer [261313] with Visa date of effect 13-Jun-16. 
Now he is a bit confused to either go for 190 or wait for 189 (no invitation yet). I think he should get his 189 invitation by first round of this Sep in any case (keeping in view the backlog and other factors). For him, 190 was really a backup plan and he clearly prefers 189 over 190. 
Is it worth it to wait for 189 or should he just go ahead with 190? Need opinion form experts! 

Thanks


----------



## Harj

Hi all , my agent has applied for 189 and he has not uploaded any doc just wondering is it normal? Do they do it later as I have given all the docs to him please advice


----------



## sat123

Harj said:


> Hi all , my agent has applied for 189 and he has not uploaded any doc just wondering is it normal? Do they do it later as I have given all the docs to him please advice


It's advisable to front load as much as possible to avoid getting into CO contact and response loop. Direct grant cases are much faster. 

Your agent must be thinking of loading it in a week or 2. It must be done before CO allocation.


----------



## ASD123

jithinkorah said:


> ASD123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The right time for calling will be 5:30 to 6:30 am (IST).
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please share the GSM Adelaide contact number
Click to expand...


DIBP processing team number : 0061731367000 ( call will be connected very sooner)
General Help desk : 00611300364613 ( call will be connected in hours time)


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi Hari, 
Even if you put no to - company 3 and 5 in your EOI, but still DIBP can do verification for 3 and 5 , why even in company 1 and 2 also they do some time , it's also based on case officer, So don't worry about it , if your experience are genuine then nothing wrong in put that, 

In my case I have three companies experience even though first company is not relevant but I have to put it then to show the DIBP that we are genuine


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thank you.

Yeah, it makes sense to verify the companies that falls under 2 year suitability period.

Today I selected yes all the compaines.

I have query regarding QLD, for occupation Analyst Programmer, they have mentioned 

"Minimum of five years’ experience post qualification. 
Additional conditions apply. See note #7 below."

Is this 5 years exp is after the deduction of ACS 2 years or combination of suitability and skilled employment ?



sekarhttp said:


> Hi Hari,
> Even if you put no to - company 3 and 5 in your EOI, but still DIBP can do verification for 3 and 5 , why even in company 1 and 2 also they do some time , it's also based on case officer, So don't worry about it , if your experience are genuine then nothing wrong in put that,
> 
> In my case I have three companies experience even though first company is not relevant but I have to put it then to show the DIBP that we are genuine


----------



## ozpunjabi

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Hari,
> Even if you put no to - company 3 and 5 in your EOI, but still DIBP can do verification for 3 and 5 , why even in company 1 and 2 also they do some time , it's also based on case officer, So don't worry about it , if your experience are genuine then nothing wrong in put that,
> 
> In my case I have three companies experience even though first company is not relevant but I have to put it then to show the DIBP that we are genuine


Means DIBP asked you specifically about non relevant company or you yourself uploaded docs related to it???

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sekarhttp

I have added all relevant and non -relevant too!!! to Make sure front load all documents


----------



## Raj M

tartee said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Kindly help to advise on my case. I have CO contact with additional request as below.
> I am single with no spouse and no children. I added my Dad, Mum and brother as non-migrating family members.
> I thought of it as just listed them as family member record.
> After payment, there are HAP number for all 4 of us and link to provide police clearance.
> So I did all the medical reports for health clearance and pcc for police clearance for all 4 of us and submitted.
> I didn't know they will consider my non-migrating family member as dependant.
> 
> 1) At this point of time, should I remove them or keep and try to provide evidence as dependant? (My brother is not dependent on me and my parents are partially dependent on us.)
> 2) What will be the impact if i keep them? (Their medical and pcc are all clean.)
> 3) What will be the consequences if I remove them? (My brother is in the process of applying permanent visa with his own credit and we have plan to apply parent visa for our parents after 2 years)
> 
> Request Details are as below:
> 
> *Request Detail*
> *Non-migrating family members*
> 
> You have included the following as non-migrating family members who are dependent on you.
> 
> *Client Name* *Date of Birth*
> xxx xxxxx
> xxx xxxxx
> xxx xxxxx
> 
> Confirm that these family members are actually dependent on you. If you did not intend to list them as part of your application, you need to complete a Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s), which is available on our website at www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/1023.pdf
> 
> For any relative who is an applicant for this visa who is claiming that they are dependent on you, provide a completed and signed Form 47A Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over.
> 
> A dependent family member is a person who is wholly or substantially reliant on you or your spouse or de facto partner, more than any other person or source, for financial support to meet the basic needs of food, clothing and shelter. To be considered dependant they must also be usually resident in your household and must not have a spouse or de facto partner.
> 
> If the Department is satisfied that your relative is a dependant, they will be required to meet the health requirement for entry to Australia, even if they are not migrating to Australia. If they do not satisfy the health requirement for entry to Australia, then, in accordance with the Migration Regulations 1994, the entire application for migration may be refused.


I think you should remove them. I did not give any names on non migrating.. u shud be fine.. the question is actually vague and some time CO asks for info just like that. They have clearly told you to give them the form if its not the case which they do recognise that the question is vague. 

You should get grant quickly


----------



## Ravikumar85

tartee said:


> Ravikumar85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tartee,
> 
> I saw your last update on MyImmiTracker and you have updated that CO has contacted you for more information. You have already uploaded most of the documents like PCC,medical and form 80. May I know the CO is now requesting for what document?
> Also, how did you manage to get Singapore PCC without the letter from DIBP?
> Appreciate if you could reply. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I included my parents and sibling as non-migrating family members. CO requested the so called evidence of them being a dependent on me or else if they are not dependent, he gave me the option to remove them by submitting Form 1023. Then I realised that I made a mistake and submit form 1023 to remove them. (though I have done medical and pcc for them as well).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for PCC, let me refer back to what I posted in other thread before. See below for more details.
> 
> _Well, for PCC, after you made payment while lodging visa, you will receive the acknowledgement letter from DIBP with your name and those names (migrating/ non-migrating) included in application. I used that to apply.
> 
> If you are singapore citizen, you can apply directly via online by uploading scan document of (passpot photo, passport copy, IC copy and Acknowledgement letter). After application, it takes about 3 working days to get approved. They will send you sms noti when it is approved and you need to book for finger print appointment online. On the day they took your finger print, you will get the COC (PCC).
> 
> For non-singapore citizen, you need to appeal to apply. Appeal takes about 3 days to get approved. Once approved, the rest are all same steps as above.
> 
> For Medical, I went to SATA. Need to book appointment with SATA by sending email to them with HPA letter and your preferred date. More info can be found at their website. the keyword here is "e-Medical for Australia Visa" when quoting with them. Not every SATA clinic do the e-Medical service. Check with them for your nearest convenience branch. Cost is about $180 per pax before GST.
> 
> Hope this help for all those looking for PCC(COC) and medical procedure in Singapore._
Click to expand...

Hi Taetee, thank you.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

tartee said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 (VIC) yesterday (3 July 2016). I have questions about Character Check evidence and Health Check Evidence.
> 
> 1)
> As I stayed in Singapore, I need to get PCC (Singapore call it COC, Certificate of Clearance).
> I made a call to COC and they responded that I need a letter from Au immigiration stating with my name that the applicant require the certificate.
> 
> As of now, I didn't see any such letter in my immi account except for the e-medical referral letter.
> 
> Any one can advice on this?
> 
> 2)
> I am the single applicant and included my immediate family(Parent and sibling) as Non-migrating family member. After I submit the application, I realised that I need to provide health check and character check for included family member.
> 
> Does that mean I need to go through the Medical and PCC for my family member too? Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks
> Tartee..





tartee said:


> Can anyone advice on this?


Hello tartee,

1. PCC needs to be obtained from the relevant agency in the country and scanned and uploaded to the immi account. If you made arrangements to be sent directly to the Australian Embassy, then unfortunately you may need to obtain the hard copy of the PCC and scan-->upload to the immi account yourself. No faced a similar situation and had confirmed the same fact with the Australian Voice Support for DIPB.

2. Only for the Active migrating member Health check + PCC + any other documents would be needed to be uploaded. Form 80 + 1221 would only include non-migrating family member names mentioned as information. Thats it. Nothing more in terms of documentation of non-migrating family members.

Hope this helps...


----------



## reg386

Hi, may I know if its normal that my visa 190 application is still in Received Status after 110 days from the lodgement date? Also, no CO contact or email yet received. Is this a common case?


----------



## rj18

Hello everyone, i; m new to the forum.very helpful. I did apply for 190 more than 4 months ago. all docs submitted timely. In processing still.... Now I have some family problem for that it will be hard for me to immigrate soon/within next 6 months. Im thinking if I withdraw/cancel my 190 application before the grant...will that be a problematic for future eoi invite and pr application for 189/190/any visa in oz? Or for other countries? do the authority keep n check withdraw document? will that be a problem? What reason should I give them? any help will appreciated greatly


----------



## AA007

reg386 said:


> Hi, may I know if its normal that my visa 190 application is still in Received Status after 110 days from the lodgement date? Also, no CO contact or email yet received. Is this a common case?


Yes it is normal, direct grant might on the way.


----------



## sat123

rj18 said:


> Hello everyone, i; m new to the forum.very helpful. I did apply for 190 more than 4 months ago. all docs submitted timely. In processing still.... Now I have some family problem for that it will be hard for me to immigrate soon/within next 6 months. Im thinking if I withdraw/cancel my 190 application before the grant...will that be a problematic for future eoi invite and pr application for 189/190/any visa in oz? Or for other countries? do the authority keep n check withdraw document? will that be a problem? What reason should I give them? any help will appreciated greatly


I would suggest not to cancel it. You have done the processing , paid fees and are at stage where you would get your visa soon. It's not necessary to immigrate right away. Just plan for a visit, even it's of 1/2 days, before your IED. And then you can just sit back and fly whenever it's the right time for you. You never know how the rules change in future, your profession exists in SOL or not and whether you get visa at that time or not. So, keep the ball in your court. Unless you have decided that you won't be migrating ever.


----------



## 65Points!

rj18 I will completely agree with sat123, don't cancel after all the hard work you are done with. 

At the time of the issue of grant of PR visa notification, they will give a date prior to which you need to make an entry in Australia. Just do that, and go back, you just need an entry stamp on the passport which will update the immigration here that you have entered, and you can take the next flight back. Best, stay for a day or two, max a week, and then within the 5year period for which your PR has been issued, if possible stay here for 2 years, even if thats not possible, your PR will elapse, but doing that is way better than taking a haste decision now of cancelling the application.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

reg386 said:


> Hi, may I know if its normal that my visa 190 application is still in Received Status after 110 days from the lodgement date? Also, no CO contact or email yet received. Is this a common case?


I agree, it takes time but I would say that it is worth calling or contacting via mail to the DIBP dept regarding your application which they normally track via your passport number. Sometimes the inquiry call proves to be useful.


----------



## indrand

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
> India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
> Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
> EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
> Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
> Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
> IED: 30-JUN-2017


Can you please tell me where you uploaded your PCC and Medicals before you even did your state nomination and EOI. I thought you needed the invitation to Lodge the visa before you go for the medicals.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## manager1985

Even I have been waiting for CO allocation after 2.5 months...Submitted all the relevant documents, PCC, Medicals, Form 80 etc. Occupation code - 261111


----------



## trinkasharma

manager1985 said:


> Even I have been waiting for CO allocation after 2.5 months...Submitted all the relevant documents, PCC, Medicals, Form 80 etc. Occupation code - 261111


What was your total score and category? I am trying to guess few things.


----------



## manager1985

60 + 5 points.. (NSW Sponsorship -190).. Occupation code 261111


----------



## trinkasharma

manager1985 said:


> 60 + 5 points.. (NSW Sponsorship -190).. Occupation code 261111


Was this the minimum score invited for 261111?

My assumptions:
People with higher total score will get priority even after the EOI has been approved. Others may be able to comment on this.


----------



## trinkasharma

For the record, I was invited on 190 at 60 points (55 + 5 VIC) for 263111. I was contacted by CO after 47 days of paying the fees.


----------



## sajni

Hi All,

I applied 190 visa with 60 points in July. Anyone received invitation?

Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

reg386 said:


> Hi, may I know if its normal that my visa 190 application is still in Received Status after 110 days from the lodgement date? Also, no CO contact or email yet received. Is this a common case?




Its not unusual, some get a direct grant after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

trinkasharma said:


> manager1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 + 5 points.. (NSW Sponsorship -190).. Occupation code 261111
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the minimum score invited for 261111?
> 
> My assumptions:
> People with higher total score will get priority even after the EOI has been approved. Others may be able to comment on this.
Click to expand...

Hi TrinkaSharma,

I think your assumption is wrong. Your points will have no influence after the EOI stage. DIBP has to be fair to all applicants because everybody pay same amount of money for visa. And also, DIBP doesn't state anywhere that the applications are processed on points basis.


----------



## Ravikumar85

trinkasharma said:


> manager1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 + 5 points.. (NSW Sponsorship -190).. Occupation code 261111
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the minimum score invited for 261111?
> 
> My assumptions:
> People with higher total score will get priority even after the EOI has been approved. Others may be able to comment on this.
Click to expand...

Hi TrinkaSharma, 
I think your assumption is wrong. Your points will have no influence after the EOI stage. DIBP has to be fair to all applicants because everybody pay same amount of money for visa. And also, DIBP doesn't state anywhere that the applications are processed on points basis.

Just a simple question, why would DIBP invite applicants with 55+5 points to spend their hard earned money for visa application, if they will be pushed behind in the queue due to high point scorers?.
We have seen in forums, many 55+5 point scorers got visa grant in a few weeks and many high point scorers are still waiting for months to get their visa granted.


----------



## Oz16

Hello frds,

I have a small query in csol list for 190 visa. My husband occupation comes under system analyst ACS 261112 wherein mine come under Recruitment consultant 223112. 

My doubt is, do we get partner skills points, if we do the assement on my csol.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## sk804

Oz16 said:


> Hello frds,
> 
> I have a small query in csol list for 190 visa. My husband occupation comes under system analyst ACS 261112 wherein mine come under Recruitment consultant 223112.
> 
> My doubt is, do we get partner skills points, if we do the assement on my csol.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance


If primary and secondary applicant code falls under csol, then yes you can claim the 5 points. (both should fall under same list)
FYI - for spouse 5 points you need spouse assessment from relevant agency + ielts /pte 6 band score. (Not sure about work experience )



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Dear Fellows,

Is anyone is going through process for 190/489 Queensland specifically ? 

I really need to ask some important questions 

It is requested to please PM me or reply to my message.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178

visa 190 query

"You and each “member of your family unit” are required to satisfy health and character requirements. "

Does this mean PCC and Health Check required for every member of the family (including parents, siblings) even if they're not part of visa process? please suggest.

Form 80/1221 required for dependents as well?


----------



## Rabbahs

trinkasharma said:


> Was this the minimum score invited for 261111?
> 
> My assumptions:
> People with higher total score will get priority even after the EOI has been approved. Others may be able to comment on this.


No, points are only for invitation, afterwards all applicants treated same.


----------



## Ravikumar85

aka_1178 said:


> visa 190 query
> 
> "You and each “member of your family unit” are required to satisfy health and character requirements. "
> 
> Does this mean PCC and Health Check required for every member of the family (including parents, siblings) even if they're not part of visa process? please suggest.
> 
> Form 80/1221 required for dependents as well?


Not really. You must submit PCC and Medical only for 'dependent family members'. So, if you have declared somebody as dependent on you in your visa application you must satisfy health and character requirements for them as well.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi TrinkaSharma,
> I think your assumption is wrong. Your points will have no influence after the EOI stage. DIBP has to be fair to all applicants because everybody pay same amount of money for visa. And also, DIBP doesn't state anywhere that the applications are processed on points basis.
> 
> Just a simple question, why would DIBP invite applicants with 55+5 points to spend their hard earned money for visa application, if they will be pushed behind in the queue due to high point scorers?.
> We have seen in forums, many 55+5 point scorers got visa grant in a few weeks and many high point scorers are still waiting for months to get their visa granted.


You are right Ravikumar85. Points matter till invitation. Visa result and time purely depends on your documentation and verification of points claimed.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jithinkorah

Any grants Today ?


----------



## HasIrf

Well.. I too was under the very same assumption. 
One of my friend with 70 points applied for 190 during the same timeline, same Code 261111, got the grant last week. 
I am @65 points and sulking.



Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi TrinkaSharma,
> I think your assumption is wrong. Your points will have no influence after the EOI stage. DIBP has to be fair to all applicants because everybody pay same amount of money for visa. And also, DIBP doesn't state anywhere that the applications are processed on points basis.
> 
> Just a simple question, why would DIBP invite applicants with 55+5 points to spend their hard earned money for visa application, if they will be pushed behind in the queue due to high point scorers?.
> We have seen in forums, many 55+5 point scorers got visa grant in a few weeks and many high point scorers are still waiting for months to get their visa granted.


----------



## HasIrf

Never mind. Read the other post about your points!
May be a direct grant is on its way!! Happy waitng



HasIrf said:


> Hi,
> how many points hv u got and whats your timeline??


----------



## ReloAUS

Hello,

I was contacted by case officer for extra documentation, which I provided to my agent. Today a new account was created and application was imported by my agent to monitor the application status.

I noticed that the application status is “Information requested” and Information provided button is still enabled!!!. What does this mean? 

As well i do not see my new set of documents in the attachments list? The mail correspondence tab does not list anything related to my response and new documents. How can i be certain that the information has reached correctly to case officer.

I am not suspecting the the migration agent but just want to be sure that there is no lapse.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Raj M

I got email saying acknowledgement of valid visa application. 

What does it mean ?

I already have been contacted by case officer regarding PCC.


----------



## andreyx108b

jithinkorah said:


> Any grants Today ?


at least one...


----------



## jithinkorah

andreyx108b said:


> at least one...


Its been 97 days since visa lodged and 58 days since CO contact and its still says *" ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS "*. I am getting worried, frustrated and what not. 

Has anybody called DIBP today. Can i call DIBP and inquire, is it ok to call or should i wait for few more days before i make a call.

Please Advise


----------



## b allen

Day 224, still waiting. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

:noidea: 224 [email protected]!!!



b allen said:


> Day 224, still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## san575

The same thing happened to me when my agent uploaded the document but didn't press the information provided button. When I asked about that they told me that they have sent it through the email as well. But in my case I could easily track the additional document in the attachment lists. I think you need to make sure if the following additional documents have been submitted or not with your agent. Seniors please help


I was contacted by case officer for extra documentation, which I provided to my agent. Today a new account was created and application was imported by my agent to monitor the application status.

I noticed that the application status is “Information requested” and Information provided button is still enabled!!!. What does this mean? 

As well i do not see my new set of documents in the attachments list? The mail correspondence tab does not list anything related to my response and new documents. How can i be certain that the information has reached correctly to case officer.

I am not suspecting the the migration agent but just want to be sure that there is no lapse.

Thanks in Advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## ihmar2002

Hi all, 
Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children for speech examination?
Your response will be highly appreciated. Thx


----------



## rahul13021979

Hi,
I lodged my application on the 11th of June (70 points). Had received an invite from ACT. My occupation code is 222312 (Financial Investment Manager).
Even after 51 days, my status is still showing as "Received". 
I've noticed that many people who had lodged their application after me have been assigned a CO. Some of the applicants have even been granted a visa.
Can someone please throw some light on what criteria do DIBP look at for putting an application under processing? 
Also, what do they look at for choosing the 75% applicants to be processed in 3 months?
I'm getting really uneasy now as there has been no news whatsoever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

b allen said:


> Day 224, still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk





jithinkorah said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least one...
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 97 days since visa lodged and 58 days since CO contact and its still says *" ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS "*. I am getting worried, frustrated and what not.
> 
> Has anybody called DIBP today. Can i call DIBP and inquire, is it ok to call or should i wait for few more days before i make a call.
> 
> Please Advise
Click to expand...

It's been 228 days till today,
I have called 4 times and the call is received by tele-caller with a standard reply that the file is under process, if CO has any requirement I will be contacted. But they can not give any time frame.
Moreover it's no use mailing as well because that is not even replied.
Wait wait and wait...................


----------



## ReloAUS

san575 said:


> The same thing happened to me when my agent uploaded the document but didn't press the information provided button. When I asked about that they told me that they have sent it through the email as well. But in my case I could easily track the additional document in the attachment lists. I think you need to make sure if the following additional documents have been submitted or not with your agent. Seniors please help
> 
> 
> I was contacted by case officer for extra documentation, which I provided to my agent. Today a new account was created and application was imported by my agent to monitor the application status.
> 
> I noticed that the application status is “Information requested” and Information provided button is still enabled!!!. What does this mean?
> 
> As well i do not see my new set of documents in the attachments list? The mail correspondence tab does not list anything related to my response and new documents. How can i be certain that the information has reached correctly to case officer.
> 
> I am not suspecting the the migration agent but just want to be sure that there is no lapse.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


[/QUOTE]

Thanks will double check with the agent..


----------



## aka_1178

Ravikumar85 said:


> Not really. You must submit PCC and Medical only for 'dependent family members'. So, if you have declared somebody as dependent on you in your visa application you must satisfy health and character requirements for them as well.


Thanks Ravikumar85

any input on my other query regarding form 80 & 1221 please?


----------



## sat123

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children for speech examination?
> Your response will be highly appreciated. Thx


1. General checkup like height/weight/eyesight(reading the alphabets), urine sample. 
2. HIV would not be done if child is under 15 years. Chest x-ray would not be done, if child is under 11. 
3. Doctor did general examination of eyes/chest with stethoscope and was normally interacting with child like asking name, which class/school do you go, favourite game etc. I never realised that its for speech. How do you know that speech test is also done?


----------



## m.nave

Hi guys
I'm currently onshore I have a question regarding 190 visa at 65 + 5 points.

Any chance of getting invitation and within what time period. 

Looking forward to hear from anyone. 

ThNks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indrand

m.nave said:


> Hi guys
> I'm currently onshore I have a question regarding 190 visa at 65 + 5 points.
> 
> Any chance of getting invitation and within what time period.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from anyone.
> 
> ThNks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am in the exact same place. I live in melbourne and applied for EOI and VIC state nomination last week for ICT Project Manager. I also have 65+5points so just waiting. Im interested to know how long this process is. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kidu.nexus

indrand said:


> I am in the exact same place. I live in melbourne and applied for EOI and VIC state nomination last week for ICT Project Manager. I also have 65+5points so just waiting. Im interested to know how long this process is. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


how many years you were working in melbourne?
if its more than 1 year, and if your work is related and it reflects in resume, then it can be faster.. dont worry.. outcome is worth the wait.


----------



## indrand

Yes i have been working in melbourne more than 1 yr 4mts and it reflects in my resume that i am project managing. Fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_endra

*Grant!*

By the grace of Ganpati Bappa we have received our golden mail of GRANT Today! J

Below is the detailed Timeline for all fellow members for their motivation and Hopes!

Visa Sub Class : 190

Anzsco Code: 149914

Occupation: Financial Institution Branch Manager (Occupation is in CSOL)

Vetassess Skill Assessment Application: 9th May 2013

Vetassess Positive Outcome: 26th September 2013

IELTS taken with different location (city): September 2013/November2013/Jan2014/May 2014/ September 2014 (Never got the require band)

Oct - 2014 Migration plan dropped, since I was not able to score in IELTS always missed by the 0.5.

April 2015 - Decided again to give best and last shot by trying another examination body Toefl/PTE.

25th July 2015 – TOEFL IBT (got 7 and above in each band)

05th August 2015 – EOI Filled for NSW. ( Age 30+Eng Lang 10+ Exp 5+ Qualification +15 +State Sponsorship Points + 5 = Total 65 Points)

30th October 2015 – EOI automatic updated with total 70 Points (5 Points become 10 in Work Experience) since my work experience crossed more than 5yrs experience.

29th Jan 2016: NSW Invitation.

03rd Feb 2016: NSW Application Lodged.

02nd March 2016: ITA received from NSW.

Before lodging the application at NSW my agent “Y-Axis” shown the hesitation, since my Assessment outcome was assessed by the respective body almost 2.5yrs back also my employment experience point got increased in October 2015 so he decided not to take any risk but just to go ahead with “Point Test Advice”.

He suggested lodge the “Point Test advice” meanwhile.

17th Feb 2016: Lodged Point Test Advice with Vetassess.

Waited till 13th April 2016 for Point test Advice result, decided not to waste time on this, also not to take advice of “Agent”

14th April 2016: Lodged the application by self.

Since we were expecting our new born in June 2016 but still have front loaded all the documents along with the medical checkup,PCC for Self and spouse.

16th April 2016: Realize the mistake of later if child born then getting child visa is expensive as well as time taking process.

17th April 2016: uploaded self-signed declaration within the immigration account for keeping application on “Hold” till we delivered.

02nd May 2016: Point Test Advice outcome received from vetasses which was indicating lesser points. Decided not to do anything until anyone asks for.

There was no response from the CO/Team.

Courtesy call made on 24th June 2016, came to know my application is on hold and they were awaited “New Born” details. Also enquire about the CO Team and found it was GSM Brisbane.

01st July 2016: Mail sent for adding New Born within the Application.

06th July 2016: Baby added, also on same mail ask HAP Id generation.

07th July 2016: HAP ID share by Co Team.

08th July 2016: I missed the call from Australian High Commission Delhi, immediately I informed to my HR if they received any similar call, HR confirmed they have reverted on verification mail on 5th July 2016.

09th July 2016: Newborn Medical Done and uploaded by the panel physician on same day.

02 August 2016 IST 4:20 am Got The Grant.

Extremely sorry for such a long post, but believe on god one fine day your dream will definitely come true.


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats



jay_endra said:


> By the grace of Ganpati Bappa we have received our golden mail of GRANT Today! J
> 
> Below is the detailed Timeline for all fellow members for their motivation and Hopes!
> 
> Visa Sub Class : 190
> 
> Anzsco Code: 149914
> 
> Occupation: Financial Institution Branch Manager (Occupation is in CSOL)
> 
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Application: 9th May 2013
> 
> Vetassess Positive Outcome: 26th September 2013
> 
> IELTS taken with different location (city): September 2013/November2013/Jan2014/May 2014/ September 2014 (Never got the require band)
> 
> Oct - 2014 Migration plan dropped, since I was not able to score in IELTS always missed by the 0.5.
> 
> April 2015 - Decided again to give best and last shot by trying another examination body Toefl/PTE.
> 
> 25th July 2015 – TOEFL IBT (got 7 and above in each band)
> 
> 05th August 2015 – EOI Filled for NSW. ( Age 30+Eng Lang 10+ Exp 5+ Qualification +15 +State Sponsorship Points + 5 = Total 65 Points)
> 
> 30th October 2015 – EOI automatic updated with total 70 Points (5 Points become 10 in Work Experience) since my work experience crossed more than 5yrs experience.
> 
> 29th Jan 2016: NSW Invitation.
> 
> 03rd Feb 2016: NSW Application Lodged.
> 
> 02nd March 2016: ITA received from NSW.
> 
> Before lodging the application at NSW my agent “Y-Axis” shown the hesitation, since my Assessment outcome was assessed by the respective body almost 2.5yrs back also my employment experience point got increased in October 2015 so he decided not to take any risk but just to go ahead with “Point Test Advice”.
> 
> He suggested lodge the “Point Test advice” meanwhile.
> 
> 17th Feb 2016: Lodged Point Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> Waited till 13th April 2016 for Point test Advice result, decided not to waste time on this, also not to take advice of “Agent”
> 
> 14th April 2016: Lodged the application by self.
> 
> Since we were expecting our new born in June 2016 but still have front loaded all the documents along with the medical checkup,PCC for Self and spouse.
> 
> 16th April 2016: Realize the mistake of later if child born then getting child visa is expensive as well as time taking process.
> 
> 17th April 2016: uploaded self-signed declaration within the immigration account for keeping application on “Hold” till we delivered.
> 
> 02nd May 2016: Point Test Advice outcome received from vetasses which was indicating lesser points. Decided not to do anything until anyone asks for.
> 
> There was no response from the CO/Team.
> 
> Courtesy call made on 24th June 2016, came to know my application is on hold and they were awaited “New Born” details. Also enquire about the CO Team and found it was GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 01st July 2016: Mail sent for adding New Born within the Application.
> 
> 06th July 2016: Baby added, also on same mail ask HAP Id generation.
> 
> 07th July 2016: HAP ID share by Co Team.
> 
> 08th July 2016: I missed the call from Australian High Commission Delhi, immediately I informed to my HR if they received any similar call, HR confirmed they have reverted on verification mail on 5th July 2016.
> 
> 09th July 2016: Newborn Medical Done and uploaded by the panel physician on same day.
> 
> 02 August 2016 IST 4:20 am Got The Grant.
> 
> Extremely sorry for such a long post, but believe on god one fine day your dream will definitely come true.


----------



## caofficearun

jay_endra said:


> By the grace of Ganpati Bappa we have received our golden mail of GRANT Today! J
> 
> Below is the detailed Timeline for all fellow members for their motivation and Hopes!
> 
> Visa Sub Class : 190
> 
> Anzsco Code: 149914
> 
> Occupation: Financial Institution Branch Manager (Occupation is in CSOL)
> 
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Application: 9th May 2013
> 
> Vetassess Positive Outcome: 26th September 2013
> 
> IELTS taken with different location (city): September 2013/November2013/Jan2014/May 2014/ September 2014 (Never got the require band)
> 
> Oct - 2014 Migration plan dropped, since I was not able to score in IELTS always missed by the 0.5.
> 
> April 2015 - Decided again to give best and last shot by trying another examination body Toefl/PTE.
> 
> 25th July 2015 – TOEFL IBT (got 7 and above in each band)
> 
> 05th August 2015 – EOI Filled for NSW. ( Age 30+Eng Lang 10+ Exp 5+ Qualification +15 +State Sponsorship Points + 5 = Total 65 Points)
> 
> 30th October 2015 – EOI automatic updated with total 70 Points (5 Points become 10 in Work Experience) since my work experience crossed more than 5yrs experience.
> 
> 29th Jan 2016: NSW Invitation.
> 
> 03rd Feb 2016: NSW Application Lodged.
> 
> 02nd March 2016: ITA received from NSW.
> 
> Before lodging the application at NSW my agent “Y-Axis” shown the hesitation, since my Assessment outcome was assessed by the respective body almost 2.5yrs back also my employment experience point got increased in October 2015 so he decided not to take any risk but just to go ahead with “Point Test Advice”.
> 
> He suggested lodge the “Point Test advice” meanwhile.
> 
> 17th Feb 2016: Lodged Point Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> Waited till 13th April 2016 for Point test Advice result, decided not to waste time on this, also not to take advice of “Agent”
> 
> 14th April 2016: Lodged the application by self.
> 
> Since we were expecting our new born in June 2016 but still have front loaded all the documents along with the medical checkup,PCC for Self and spouse.
> 
> 16th April 2016: Realize the mistake of later if child born then getting child visa is expensive as well as time taking process.
> 
> 17th April 2016: uploaded self-signed declaration within the immigration account for keeping application on “Hold” till we delivered.
> 
> 02nd May 2016: Point Test Advice outcome received from vetasses which was indicating lesser points. Decided not to do anything until anyone asks for.
> 
> There was no response from the CO/Team.
> 
> Courtesy call made on 24th June 2016, came to know my application is on hold and they were awaited “New Born” details. Also enquire about the CO Team and found it was GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 01st July 2016: Mail sent for adding New Born within the Application.
> 
> 06th July 2016: Baby added, also on same mail ask HAP Id generation.
> 
> 07th July 2016: HAP ID share by Co Team.
> 
> 08th July 2016: I missed the call from Australian High Commission Delhi, immediately I informed to my HR if they received any similar call, HR confirmed they have reverted on verification mail on 5th July 2016.
> 
> 09th July 2016: Newborn Medical Done and uploaded by the panel physician on same day.
> 
> 02 August 2016 IST 4:20 am Got The Grant.
> 
> Extremely sorry for such a long post, but believe on god one fine day your dream will definitely come true.


Congrats bro. What an inspiration! Your perseverance is really motivating. Have a wonderful life..


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was contacted by case officer for extra documentation, which I provided to my agent. Today a new account was created and application was imported by my agent to monitor the application status.
> 
> I noticed that the application status is “Information requested” and Information provided button is still enabled!!!. What does this mean?
> 
> As well i do not see my new set of documents in the attachments list? The mail correspondence tab does not list anything related to my response and new documents. How can i be certain that the information has reached correctly to case officer.
> 
> I am not suspecting the the migration agent but just want to be sure that there is no lapse.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Which documents were requested?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

engr.asadbutt said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> Is anyone is going through process for 190/489 Queensland specifically ?
> 
> I really need to ask some important questions
> 
> It is requested to please PM me or reply to my message.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ask here.


----------



## HasIrf

Isn't it amazing to witness how a worry has changed to a happy note 
Very happy for you.. Good luck 



jay_endra said:


> By the grace of Ganpati Bappa we have received our golden mail of GRANT Today! J
> 
> Below is the detailed Timeline for all fellow members for their motivation and Hopes!
> 
> Visa Sub Class : 190
> 
> Anzsco Code: 149914
> 
> Occupation: Financial Institution Branch Manager (Occupation is in CSOL)
> 
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Application: 9th May 2013
> 
> Vetassess Positive Outcome: 26th September 2013
> 
> IELTS taken with different location (city): September 2013/November2013/Jan2014/May 2014/ September 2014 (Never got the require band)
> 
> Oct - 2014 Migration plan dropped, since I was not able to score in IELTS always missed by the 0.5.
> 
> April 2015 - Decided again to give best and last shot by trying another examination body Toefl/PTE.
> 
> 25th July 2015 – TOEFL IBT (got 7 and above in each band)
> 
> 05th August 2015 – EOI Filled for NSW. ( Age 30+Eng Lang 10+ Exp 5+ Qualification +15 +State Sponsorship Points + 5 = Total 65 Points)
> 
> 30th October 2015 – EOI automatic updated with total 70 Points (5 Points become 10 in Work Experience) since my work experience crossed more than 5yrs experience.
> 
> 29th Jan 2016: NSW Invitation.
> 
> 03rd Feb 2016: NSW Application Lodged.
> 
> 02nd March 2016: ITA received from NSW.
> 
> Before lodging the application at NSW my agent “Y-Axis” shown the hesitation, since my Assessment outcome was assessed by the respective body almost 2.5yrs back also my employment experience point got increased in October 2015 so he decided not to take any risk but just to go ahead with “Point Test Advice”.
> 
> He suggested lodge the “Point Test advice” meanwhile.
> 
> 17th Feb 2016: Lodged Point Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> Waited till 13th April 2016 for Point test Advice result, decided not to waste time on this, also not to take advice of “Agent”
> 
> 14th April 2016: Lodged the application by self.
> 
> Since we were expecting our new born in June 2016 but still have front loaded all the documents along with the medical checkup,PCC for Self and spouse.
> 
> 16th April 2016: Realize the mistake of later if child born then getting child visa is expensive as well as time taking process.
> 
> 17th April 2016: uploaded self-signed declaration within the immigration account for keeping application on “Hold” till we delivered.
> 
> 02nd May 2016: Point Test Advice outcome received from vetasses which was indicating lesser points. Decided not to do anything until anyone asks for.
> 
> There was no response from the CO/Team.
> 
> Courtesy call made on 24th June 2016, came to know my application is on hold and they were awaited “New Born” details. Also enquire about the CO Team and found it was GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 01st July 2016: Mail sent for adding New Born within the Application.
> 
> 06th July 2016: Baby added, also on same mail ask HAP Id generation.
> 
> 07th July 2016: HAP ID share by Co Team.
> 
> 08th July 2016: I missed the call from Australian High Commission Delhi, immediately I informed to my HR if they received any similar call, HR confirmed they have reverted on verification mail on 5th July 2016.
> 
> 09th July 2016: Newborn Medical Done and uploaded by the panel physician on same day.
> 
> 02 August 2016 IST 4:20 am Got The Grant.
> 
> Extremely sorry for such a long post, but believe on god one fine day your dream will definitely come true.


----------



## aka_1178

23 Jul - EOI for QLD 
25 Jul - invited to apply for nomination
27 Jul - applied for nomination 
28 Jul - nomination & visa invite 

19 Jul - applied for Victoria nomination, no acknowledgement yet

Now I'm confused whether to wait for NSW or Victoria invite or not ? 

Not sure about ICT job prospects in QLD?

55+5 (english - 10, exp - 9.5 total, 4.5 ACS)
261311


----------



## suman.rani

Congratulations, i am also through y axis. Visa lodge dt 05 april, no co contact. Can you share details at private message. I dont have acess to private messaging.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Updating timeline

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## manager1985

Friends if you have been waiting for more than 3 months, it's your RIGHT to call the direct processing office & know what's happening with your application.. For my case, I still have to wait for 2 weeks before I can call and follow up with them...


----------



## b allen

Day 225, and waiting and waiting and waiting ...............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## manager1985

b allen said:


> Day 225, and waiting and waiting and waiting ...............
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


What reply/reasons you got from Visa Processing team for such extensive delay.. ??


----------



## b allen

No reason no reply just routine processing that's all they seem to say. And all we can do is waiting and waiting........


----------



## manager1985

b allen said:


> No reason no reply just routine processing that's all they seem to say. And all we can do is waiting and waiting........


R u calling general helpdesk or DIBP processing team number directly?
Because if you are calling DIBP processing team, this is very unlikely that you don't get any clear response.

Have you tried to sending email or submit webform to Australian Embassy in your home country?


----------



## b allen

I called the team the number is 61731367000, and I have dropped 2 emails but no reply to emails and the call always ends in its under routine processing u just have to wait.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

I usually call them once a month to check they take my passport number and run it and say it's under processing havent tried webform maybe I'll give that a shot

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Ill appreciate if u can give me any other number I can call

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## manager1985

b allen said:


> I usually call them once a month to check they take my passport number and run it and say it's under processing havent tried webform maybe I'll give that a shot
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


It's pathetic that after taking such high fees from applications, they have to wait without any clarity..


----------



## b allen

Hi man we are the ones who are need of visa it's simple supply and demand so got to wait dude that's how the world works

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## manager1985

b allen said:


> Ill appreciate if u can give me any other number I can call
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


This is the main contact number which I was referring buddy...!!


----------



## engr.asadbutt

aka_1178 said:


> 23 Jul - EOI for QLD
> 25 Jul - invited to apply for nomination
> 27 Jul - applied for nomination
> 28 Jul - nomination & visa invite
> 
> 19 Jul - applied for Victoria nomination, no acknowledgement yet
> 
> Now I'm confused whether to wait for NSW or Victoria invite or not ?
> 
> Not sure about ICT job prospects in QLD?
> 
> 55+5 (english - 10, exp - 9.5 total, 4.5 ACS)
> 261311


Please let me know how did you show financial requirement to qld and how much please.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

jay_endra said:


> By the grace of Ganpati Bappa we have received our golden mail of GRANT Today! J
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the detailed Timeline for all fellow members for their motivation and Hopes!
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Sub Class : 190
> 
> 
> 
> Anzsco Code: 149914
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: Financial Institution Branch Manager (Occupation is in CSOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Application: 9th May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Vetassess Positive Outcome: 26th September 2013
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS taken with different location (city): September 2013/November2013/Jan2014/May 2014/ September 2014 (Never got the require band)
> 
> 
> 
> Oct - 2014 Migration plan dropped, since I was not able to score in IELTS always missed by the 0.5.
> 
> 
> 
> April 2015 - Decided again to give best and last shot by trying another examination body Toefl/PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> 25th July 2015 – TOEFL IBT (got 7 and above in each band)
> 
> 
> 
> 05th August 2015 – EOI Filled for NSW. ( Age 30+Eng Lang 10+ Exp 5+ Qualification +15 +State Sponsorship Points + 5 = Total 65 Points)
> 
> 
> 
> 30th October 2015 – EOI automatic updated with total 70 Points (5 Points become 10 in Work Experience) since my work experience crossed more than 5yrs experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 29th Jan 2016: NSW Invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 03rd Feb 2016: NSW Application Lodged.
> 
> 
> 
> 02nd March 2016: ITA received from NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> Before lodging the application at NSW my agent “Y-Axis” shown the hesitation, since my Assessment outcome was assessed by the respective body almost 2.5yrs back also my employment experience point got increased in October 2015 so he decided not to take any risk but just to go ahead with “Point Test Advice”.
> 
> 
> 
> He suggested lodge the “Point Test advice” meanwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 17th Feb 2016: Lodged Point Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> 
> 
> Waited till 13th April 2016 for Point test Advice result, decided not to waste time on this, also not to take advice of “Agent”
> 
> 
> 
> 14th April 2016: Lodged the application by self.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we were expecting our new born in June 2016 but still have front loaded all the documents along with the medical checkup,PCC for Self and spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 16th April 2016: Realize the mistake of later if child born then getting child visa is expensive as well as time taking process.
> 
> 
> 
> 17th April 2016: uploaded self-signed declaration within the immigration account for keeping application on “Hold” till we delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 02nd May 2016: Point Test Advice outcome received from vetasses which was indicating lesser points. Decided not to do anything until anyone asks for.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no response from the CO/Team.
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy call made on 24th June 2016, came to know my application is on hold and they were awaited “New Born” details. Also enquire about the CO Team and found it was GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> 01st July 2016: Mail sent for adding New Born within the Application.
> 
> 
> 
> 06th July 2016: Baby added, also on same mail ask HAP Id generation.
> 
> 
> 
> 07th July 2016: HAP ID share by Co Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 08th July 2016: I missed the call from Australian High Commission Delhi, immediately I informed to my HR if they received any similar call, HR confirmed they have reverted on verification mail on 5th July 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 09th July 2016: Newborn Medical Done and uploaded by the panel physician on same day.
> 
> 
> 
> 02 August 2016 IST 4:20 am Got The Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Extremely sorry for such a long post, but believe on god one fine day your dream will definitely come true.




Congrats bro


----------



## AKN

*Grant*

By the grace of God, we finally got the Golden mails. It's been a long journey that started way back in April 2014.

190

262113 (Systems Administrator)

70 Points. No scope for 189 as Sys Admins have to go through State sponsorship.

Apr 2014: IELTS 8 (R-8, S-8, W-8, L-8) 

June 2014: ACS +ve 

June 28 2014: EOI-NSW 

Then 1 1/2 years of waiting for NSW to respond.

Jan 11 2016: NSW Invitation 

Jan 19 2016: NSW Invitation - Applied

Feb 26 2016: NSW Approval

March 12 2016: Visa 190 applied.

March 28 2016: Medicals & PCC Completed. All docs uploaded including Form 80 for both myself and spouse.

I had no contact from CO. The status in IMMI was "Application Received" all throughout till I got the grant.

There was Job verification with HR of my current company in June.

Aug 2 2016: Direct Grant

IED: Before March 4 2017

My sincere advice to all those who are waiting, please don't lose faith. I held on for 2+ years in total. If the CO has not contacted you after you uploaded all documents, then it points to verification being carried out. This is what I could make out. I waited out till I got the grant and never made any call to check status of application as I saw a lot of you had just got the standard reply.

I wish all of you the best and am sure most of you would get grants this month.

A very special THANKS to Mainik whose post made things a lot easier for all of us who applied without agents.

Thanks to all those who responded to my earlier queries as well. You guys are awesome.

Regards,
AKN.


----------



## ozland0123

*ozland0123*



itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.


.


Medical and PCC submitted in June 2016 and waiting for Visa Grant. Any One who can share his experience with me . When will i be able to Get Visa Grant Notification . PCC and Medical Submitted in June 2016 . Status still showing Information Requested.


----------



## andreyx108b

ozland0123 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Medical and PCC submitted in June 2016 and waiting for Visa Grant. Any One who can share his experience with me . When will i be able to Get Visa Grant Notification . PCC and Medical Submitted in June 2016 . Status still showing Information Requested.


I would suggest looking at cases of other applicants from Pakistan and analyze the trend.


----------



## andreyx108b

AKN said:


> By the grace of God, we finally got the Golden mails. It's been a long journey that started way back in April 2014.
> 
> 190
> 
> 262113 (Systems Administrator)
> 
> 70 Points. No scope for 189 as Sys Admins have to go through State sponsorship.
> 
> Apr 2014: IELTS 8 (R-8, S-8, W-8, L-8)
> 
> June 2014: ACS +ve
> 
> June 28 2014: EOI-NSW
> 
> Then 1 1/2 years of waiting for NSW to respond.
> 
> Jan 11 2016: NSW Invitation
> 
> Jan 19 2016: NSW Invitation - Applied
> 
> Feb 26 2016: NSW Approval
> 
> March 12 2016: Visa 190 applied.
> 
> March 28 2016: Medicals & PCC Completed. All docs uploaded including Form 80 for both myself and spouse.
> 
> I had no contact from CO. The status in IMMI was "Application Received" all throughout till I got the grant.
> 
> There was Job verification with HR of my current company in June.
> 
> Aug 2 2016: Direct Grant
> 
> IED: Before March 4 2017
> 
> My sincere advice to all those who are waiting, please don't lose faith. I held on for 2+ years in total. If the CO has not contacted you after you uploaded all documents, then it points to verification being carried out. This is what I could make out. I waited out till I got the grant and never made any call to check status of application as I saw a lot of you had just got the standard reply.
> 
> I wish all of you the best and am sure most of you would get grants this month.
> 
> A very special THANKS to Mainik whose post made things a lot easier for all of us who applied without agents.
> 
> Thanks to all those who responded to my earlier queries as well. You guys are awesome.
> 
> Regards,
> AKN.


Huge congrats!


----------



## AKN

andreyx108b said:


> Huge congrats!


Thanks.


----------



## Rainbows

Hi,
It is great to see a 190 visa gang like this. 

I have passed PTE with 7.5 score and VETASSESS would take October to get my assessment, so do I stand a chance to send before that for state invitation or do I have to wait for VETASSESS to give me a neat ticket first?

Am a bit confused right now. Too much reading I think 
Thanks friends.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jithinkorah said:


> Its been 97 days since visa lodged and 58 days since CO contact and its still says *" ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS "*. I am getting worried, frustrated and what not.
> 
> Has anybody called DIBP today. Can i call DIBP and inquire, is it ok to call or should i wait for few more days before i make a call.
> 
> Please Advise


Calling DIBP should be fine... I would have done the same


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children for speech examination?
> Your response will be highly appreciated. Thx


I had my children examined. For them 7 and 3 only Basic examination was done and TB was done but not by blood examination. HIV test was not needed.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jay_endra said:


> By the grace of Ganpati Bappa we have received our golden mail of GRANT Today! J
> 
> Below is the detailed Timeline for all fellow members for their motivation and Hopes!
> 
> Visa Sub Class : 190
> 
> Anzsco Code: 149914
> 
> Occupation: Financial Institution Branch Manager (Occupation is in CSOL)
> 
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Application: 9th May 2013
> 
> Vetassess Positive Outcome: 26th September 2013
> 
> IELTS taken with different location (city): September 2013/November2013/Jan2014/May 2014/ September 2014 (Never got the require band)
> 
> Oct - 2014 Migration plan dropped, since I was not able to score in IELTS always missed by the 0.5.
> 
> April 2015 - Decided again to give best and last shot by trying another examination body Toefl/PTE.
> 
> 25th July 2015 – TOEFL IBT (got 7 and above in each band)
> 
> 05th August 2015 – EOI Filled for NSW. ( Age 30+Eng Lang 10+ Exp 5+ Qualification +15 +State Sponsorship Points + 5 = Total 65 Points)
> 
> 30th October 2015 – EOI automatic updated with total 70 Points (5 Points become 10 in Work Experience) since my work experience crossed more than 5yrs experience.
> 
> 29th Jan 2016: NSW Invitation.
> 
> 03rd Feb 2016: NSW Application Lodged.
> 
> 02nd March 2016: ITA received from NSW.
> 
> Before lodging the application at NSW my agent “Y-Axis” shown the hesitation, since my Assessment outcome was assessed by the respective body almost 2.5yrs back also my employment experience point got increased in October 2015 so he decided not to take any risk but just to go ahead with “Point Test Advice”.
> 
> He suggested lodge the “Point Test advice” meanwhile.
> 
> 17th Feb 2016: Lodged Point Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> Waited till 13th April 2016 for Point test Advice result, decided not to waste time on this, also not to take advice of “Agent”
> 
> 14th April 2016: Lodged the application by self.
> 
> Since we were expecting our new born in June 2016 but still have front loaded all the documents along with the medical checkup,PCC for Self and spouse.
> 
> 16th April 2016: Realize the mistake of later if child born then getting child visa is expensive as well as time taking process.
> 
> 17th April 2016: uploaded self-signed declaration within the immigration account for keeping application on “Hold” till we delivered.
> 
> 02nd May 2016: Point Test Advice outcome received from vetasses which was indicating lesser points. Decided not to do anything until anyone asks for.
> 
> There was no response from the CO/Team.
> 
> Courtesy call made on 24th June 2016, came to know my application is on hold and they were awaited “New Born” details. Also enquire about the CO Team and found it was GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 01st July 2016: Mail sent for adding New Born within the Application.
> 
> 06th July 2016: Baby added, also on same mail ask HAP Id generation.
> 
> 07th July 2016: HAP ID share by Co Team.
> 
> 08th July 2016: I missed the call from Australian High Commission Delhi, immediately I informed to my HR if they received any similar call, HR confirmed they have reverted on verification mail on 5th July 2016.
> 
> 09th July 2016: Newborn Medical Done and uploaded by the panel physician on same day.
> 
> 02 August 2016 IST 4:20 am Got The Grant.
> 
> Extremely sorry for such a long post, but believe on god one fine day your dream will definitely come true.



Congrats !!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

AKN said:


> By the grace of God, we finally got the Golden mails. It's been a long journey that started way back in April 2014.
> 
> 190
> 
> 262113 (Systems Administrator)
> 
> 70 Points. No scope for 189 as Sys Admins have to go through State sponsorship.
> 
> Apr 2014: IELTS 8 (R-8, S-8, W-8, L-8)
> 
> June 2014: ACS +ve
> 
> June 28 2014: EOI-NSW
> 
> Then 1 1/2 years of waiting for NSW to respond.
> 
> Jan 11 2016: NSW Invitation
> 
> Jan 19 2016: NSW Invitation - Applied
> 
> Feb 26 2016: NSW Approval
> 
> March 12 2016: Visa 190 applied.
> 
> March 28 2016: Medicals & PCC Completed. All docs uploaded including Form 80 for both myself and spouse.
> 
> I had no contact from CO. The status in IMMI was "Application Received" all throughout till I got the grant.
> 
> There was Job verification with HR of my current company in June.
> 
> Aug 2 2016: Direct Grant
> 
> IED: Before March 4 2017
> 
> My sincere advice to all those who are waiting, please don't lose faith. I held on for 2+ years in total. If the CO has not contacted you after you uploaded all documents, then it points to verification being carried out. This is what I could make out. I waited out till I got the grant and never made any call to check status of application as I saw a lot of you had just got the standard reply.
> 
> I wish all of you the best and am sure most of you would get grants this month.
> 
> A very special THANKS to Mainik whose post made things a lot easier for all of us who applied without agents.
> 
> Thanks to all those who responded to my earlier queries as well. You guys are awesome.
> 
> Regards,
> AKN.



Congrats AKN....I am in the same boat as u with similar timelines....still waiting ...faith still strong...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Rainbows said:


> Hi,
> It is great to see a 190 visa gang like this.
> 
> I have passed PTE with 7.5 score and VETASSESS would take October to get my assessment, so do I stand a chance to send before that for state invitation or do I have to wait for VETASSESS to give me a neat ticket first?
> 
> Am a bit confused right now. Too much reading I think
> Thanks friends.


I do not believe you have submitted your EOI ? That would be the 1st step post PTE + Assessment.


----------



## kawal_547

jay_endra said:


> By the grace of Ganpati Bappa we have received our golden mail of GRANT Today! J
> 
> Below is the detailed Timeline for all fellow members for their motivation and Hopes!
> 
> Visa Sub Class : 190
> 
> Anzsco Code: 149914
> 
> Occupation: Financial Institution Branch Manager (Occupation is in CSOL)
> 
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Application: 9th May 2013
> 
> Vetassess Positive Outcome: 26th September 2013
> 
> IELTS taken with different location (city): September 2013/November2013/Jan2014/May 2014/ September 2014 (Never got the require band)
> 
> Oct - 2014 Migration plan dropped, since I was not able to score in IELTS always missed by the 0.5.
> 
> April 2015 - Decided again to give best and last shot by trying another examination body Toefl/PTE.
> 
> 25th July 2015 – TOEFL IBT (got 7 and above in each band)
> 
> 05th August 2015 – EOI Filled for NSW. ( Age 30+Eng Lang 10+ Exp 5+ Qualification +15 +State Sponsorship Points + 5 = Total 65 Points)
> 
> 30th October 2015 – EOI automatic updated with total 70 Points (5 Points become 10 in Work Experience) since my work experience crossed more than 5yrs experience.
> 
> 29th Jan 2016: NSW Invitation.
> 
> 03rd Feb 2016: NSW Application Lodged.
> 
> 02nd March 2016: ITA received from NSW.
> 
> Before lodging the application at NSW my agent “Y-Axis” shown the hesitation, since my Assessment outcome was assessed by the respective body almost 2.5yrs back also my employment experience point got increased in October 2015 so he decided not to take any risk but just to go ahead with “Point Test Advice”.
> 
> He suggested lodge the “Point Test advice” meanwhile.
> 
> 17th Feb 2016: Lodged Point Test Advice with Vetassess.
> 
> Waited till 13th April 2016 for Point test Advice result, decided not to waste time on this, also not to take advice of “Agent”
> 
> 14th April 2016: Lodged the application by self.
> 
> Since we were expecting our new born in June 2016 but still have front loaded all the documents along with the medical checkup,PCC for Self and spouse.
> 
> 16th April 2016: Realize the mistake of later if child born then getting child visa is expensive as well as time taking process.
> 
> 17th April 2016: uploaded self-signed declaration within the immigration account for keeping application on “Hold” till we delivered.
> 
> 02nd May 2016: Point Test Advice outcome received from vetasses which was indicating lesser points. Decided not to do anything until anyone asks for.
> 
> There was no response from the CO/Team.
> 
> Courtesy call made on 24th June 2016, came to know my application is on hold and they were awaited “New Born” details. Also enquire about the CO Team and found it was GSM Brisbane.
> 
> 01st July 2016: Mail sent for adding New Born within the Application.
> 
> 06th July 2016: Baby added, also on same mail ask HAP Id generation.
> 
> 07th July 2016: HAP ID share by Co Team.
> 
> 08th July 2016: I missed the call from Australian High Commission Delhi, immediately I informed to my HR if they received any similar call, HR confirmed they have reverted on verification mail on 5th July 2016.
> 
> 09th July 2016: Newborn Medical Done and uploaded by the panel physician on same day.
> 
> 02 August 2016 IST 4:20 am Got The Grant.
> 
> Extremely sorry for such a long post, but believe on god one fine day your dream will definitely come true.


Motivating post

Congratulations


----------



## Sf80

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children for speech examination?
> Your response will be highly appreciated. Thx[/QUOTE
> 
> I recently did for my kids 7 and 3... Physical examination was a joke they check heart beat eyes ears.. Check tummy ... Height weight was taken
> 
> The doc asked me when my kids started speaking words and when they started two three word sentences... While coming in the nurse ask them their name and how old they were
> 
> Then after physical blood test for both


----------



## Sf80

Sf80 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children for speech examination?
> Your response will be highly appreciated. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> I recently did for my kids 7 and 3... Physical examination was a joke they check heart beat eyes ears.. Check tummy ... Height weight was taken
> 
> The doc asked me when my kids started speaking words and when they started two three word sentences... While coming in the nurse ask them their name and how old they were
> 
> Then after physical blood test for both
Click to expand...


----------



## jay_endra

Thank u all for wishing me a luck! lane:


----------



## mahesh113

Best of luck to all of you.


I got the Visa invite today for subclass 189 (2Aug 2016), but I have already paid fee of AUD 300, for NSW nomination for 190 subclass on 30th July 2016 .
Is there any chance that I can get my fee refunded?

Moreover I am happy that I will be a free bird with no restrictions of 2 years which is there in 190 visa.
I had 70 points in my EOI for 189. 
Please suggest how long it will take to get the grant after I apply?


----------



## aka_1178

engr.asadbutt said:


> Please let me know how did you show financial requirement to qld and how much please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Just bank statements to justify cash, didn't attach anything to proof investment in property.


----------



## ihmar2002

Sf80 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children for speech examination?
> Your response will be highly appreciated. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> I recently did for my kids 7 and 3... Physical examination was a joke they check heart beat eyes ears.. Check tummy ... Height weight was taken
> 
> The doc asked me when my kids started speaking words and when they started two three word sentences... While coming in the nurse ask them their name and how old they were
> 
> Then after physical blood test for both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks. My 6y old is little unclear at certain words sound. He had treatment at age 2 for temporary neurological issue at that time. He is fine now and is school going kid.
> Will that be an issue?
Click to expand...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ihmar2002 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks. My 6y old is little unclear at certain words sound. He had treatment at age 2 for temporary neurological issue at that time. He is fine now and is school going kid.
> Will that be an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see that as an issue, but the doctors are advised to strictly record and mention all the facts and their observations. The questions would be due to that.
> 
> I do not see that as a problem. Believe in Allah, he is the solver of all the hurdles.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa application on 16 Jul 2016 and uploaded most of the documents except PCC and medical.
I have claimed 55+5 points and for experience I have claimed 10 points since I have more than 5 years of experience.
(5 years = 3 years nominated occupation + 2.5 years closely related occupation).
Now I'm afraid if the CO doesn't know much about my field, he might refuse my visa because he won't consider the 2.5 years of my experience. I don't have a work experience assessment from my assessing authority. 
Now my question is, if the visa is getting refused, will that come as the first correspondence from DIBP?
If the CO is requesting for PCC and medical, does it mean that he's satisfied with my points claim?
If anybody have encountered similar situation, please reply.
Thanks


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ozland0123 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Medical and PCC submitted in June 2016 and waiting for Visa Grant. Any One who can share his experience with me . When will i be able to Get Visa Grant Notification . PCC and Medical Submitted in June 2016 . Status still showing Information Requested.


Read the old posts and figure out


----------



## trinkasharma

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 16 Jul 2016 and uploaded most of the documents except PCC and medical.
> I have claimed 55+5 points and for experience I have claimed 10 points since I have more than 5 years of experience.
> (5 years = 3 years nominated occupation + 2.5 years closely related occupation).
> Now I'm afraid if the CO doesn't know much about my field, he might refuse my visa because he won't consider the 2.5 years of my experience. I don't have a work experience assessment from my assessing authority.
> Now my question is, if the visa is getting refused, will that come as the first correspondence from DIBP?
> If the CO is requesting for PCC and medical, does it mean that he's satisfied with my points claim?
> If anybody have encountered similar situation, please reply.
> Thanks


Get the newer job appraised. Don't force the CO to refuse the visa. Even if the CO comes back to you for clarifications, you lose like 1 month (More if an evaluation is asked).

Also, I think you have applied for the code 261111. If this is the case then you have only 3.5 years of skilled experience. You cannot claim 10 points for this. Half the IT job threads on this forum have mentioned this.


----------



## mukeshsharma

ONE MORE GRANT , GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ LUCKY ME ]  , thanks a lot to this forum


----------



## edmc

Hi all,

I would like to know what is the age limit for skilled migrant visa? I am currently working as a project manager in India.


----------



## Ravikumar85

trinkasharma said:


> Ravikumar85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 16 Jul 2016 and uploaded most of the documents except PCC and medical.
> I have claimed 55+5 points and for experience I have claimed 10 points since I have more than 5 years of experience.
> (5 years = 3 years nominated occupation + 2.5 years closely related occupation).
> Now I'm afraid if the CO doesn't know much about my field, he might refuse my visa because he won't consider the 2.5 years of my experience. I don't have a work experience assessment from my assessing authority.
> Now my question is, if the visa is getting refused, will that come as the first correspondence from DIBP?
> If the CO is requesting for PCC and medical, does it mean that he's satisfied with my points claim?
> If anybody have encountered similar situation, please reply.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Get the newer job appraised. Don't force the CO to refuse the visa. Even if the CO comes back to you for clarifications, you lose like 1 month (More if an evaluation is asked).
> 
> Also, I think you have applied for the code 261111. If this is the case then you have only 3.5 years of skilled experience. You cannot claim 10 points for this. Half the IT job threads on this forum have mentioned this.
Click to expand...

Trinka, what I am trying to ask is, if the visa is getting refused because of point claim and over claimed experience, the refusal should occur instantly after CO go through my evidences. If CO is requesting for PCC means he should be satisfied with the points claim. Anybody got visa refusal due to over claimed points can tell me if the CO requested for PCC before refusal?


----------



## Camomile

Many thanks to all who helped me with form 80 and form 1221 questions.
I have one more query if you please. I have read at some other forum that if your VETASSESS assessment contains Point Test calculation, in other words it confirms the exact number of years you can claim points for, then it is not necessary to submit any other documents to DIBP because DIBP trusts VETASSESS judgment… is this the case? It is not a problem for me to submit all references\pay slips, I am just thinking if this is a way to reduce the number of docs, then maybe it is a good idea…


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats 

can you please share your timelines


----------



## caofficearun

mukeshsharma said:


> ONE MORE GRANT , GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ LUCKY ME ]  , thanks a lot to this forum


Congratulations Mukesh.. kindly share your timeline.....


----------



## gprocksu

100+ Days since first CO contact from GSM Brisbane. Submitted all requested docs next day. Sent few follow up mails and tried calling today but no one picked for 15mins.

Errrghhh this wait is killing me.


----------



## indrand

Is there anyone on 457 work visa in Victoria applying for 190 visa as ICT Project Manager 135112. Please connect with me so we can share our experiences and help each other. Even if you got your visa in this category help would be much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi

mukeshsharma said:


> ONE MORE GRANT , GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ LUCKY ME ]  , thanks a lot to this forum


Congrats MUkesh
PLease share your timeline and points distribution???


----------



## ihmar2002

Imran_Taufique said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks. My 6y old is little unclear at certain words sound. He had treatment at age 2 for temporary neurological issue at that time. He is fine now and is school going kid.
> Will that be an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see that as an issue, but the doctors are advised to strictly record and mention all the facts and their observations. The questions would be due to that.
> 
> I do not see that as a problem. Believe in Allah, he is the solver of all the hurdles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Imran Taufique. I am hopeful that all goes well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Luckyshetty

Hi guys waiting became a nightmare, 
Visa lodged- 8 September 2015
CO contact_ 16 October for medicals
Submitted_ 20th October
Sent a reminder mail_ Feb 11 and April unfortunately got standard reply, (your application under mandatory checks)
Now almost 11 months completed,, still waiting,,


----------



## b allen

Day 226 and waiting and waiting and waiting...........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

ihmar2002 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Have someone done medical for their children under 10y? Could you please tell what is examined physically and orally besides TB and HIV test and what sort of questions do they ask children for speech examination?
> Your response will be highly appreciated. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> I recently did for my kids 7 and 3... Physical examination was a joke they check heart beat eyes ears.. Check tummy ... Height weight was taken
> 
> The doc asked me when my kids started speaking words and when they started two three word sentences... While coming in the nurse ask them their name and how old they were
> 
> Then after physical blood test for both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks. My 6y old is little unclear at certain words sound. He had treatment at age 2 for temporary neurological issue at that time. He is fine now and is school going kid.
> Will that be an issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> InshaAllah it will not be an issue... I will be honest with you... Keep your answers limited to what is asked... If it is not asked simply means it is not important or as relevant to your case.... Don't over indulge anyone with details...
> he is Alhamdullilah school going it should not be a problem...
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## tartee

Luckyshetty said:


> Hi guys waiting became a nightmare,
> Visa lodged- 8 September 2015
> CO contact_ 16 October for medicals
> Submitted_ 20th October
> Sent a reminder mail_ Feb 11 and April unfortunately got standard reply, (your application under mandatory checks)
> Now almost 11 months completed,, still waiting,,


May i ask what is your application status now?


----------



## tartee

gprocksu said:


> 100+ Days since first CO contact from GSM Brisbane. Submitted all requested docs next day. Sent few follow up mails and tried calling today but no one picked for 15mins.
> 
> Errrghhh this wait is killing me.


May I ask what is your application status show as now?


----------



## manc0108

We are sailing in the same boat. Lodged my visa on 10th March, CO requested additional documents on 11th April since then no communication. GSM Brisbane  




gprocksu said:


> 100+ Days since first CO contact from GSM Brisbane. Submitted all requested docs next day. Sent few follow up mails and tried calling today but no one picked for 15mins.
> 
> Errrghhh this wait is killing me.


----------



## Viveknagpal

230 days since visa lodgement, CO contacted on 13 Jan 2016 replied on 16th Jan 2016. Since then nothing, application status "Assessment in Progress".......loosing hope and patience:cold_sweat:ensive:


----------



## ozpunjabi

Luckyshetty said:


> Hi guys waiting became a nightmare,
> Visa lodged- 8 September 2015
> CO contact_ 16 October for medicals
> Submitted_ 20th October
> Sent a reminder mail_ Feb 11 and April unfortunately got standard reply, (your application under mandatory checks)
> Now almost 11 months completed,, still waiting,,


Hey
Any CO Contact so far???
Points claimed for employment??
Immi account status?
Application Received or assessment in progress??


----------



## ozpunjabi

Viveknagpal said:


> 230 days since visa lodgement, CO contacted on 13 Jan 2016 replied on 16th Jan 2016. Since then nothing, application status "Assessment in Progress".......loosing hope and patience:cold_sweat:ensive:


Hey

Points claimed for employment??


----------



## Viveknagpal

ozpunjabi said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 230 days since visa lodgement, CO contacted on 13 Jan 2016 replied on 16th Jan 2016. Since then nothing, application status "Assessment in Progress".......loosing hope and patience:cold_sweat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ensive:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> Points claimed for employment??
Click to expand...

Yes 5, but no verification as well


----------



## Prabinjo

Imran_Taufique said:


> Congrats !!




Dear Sir 
First of all congratulations 

Sir I would like to know what is the process for new born child to get a visa after we get a PR .
Hong long will it take to get visa for new born child and what are the charges? 
And how much month pregnant will airlines allow for a pregnant women to fly ?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

Imran_Taufique said:


> Congrats !!




Dear Sir 
First of all congratulations for those who got grants

I would like to know what is the process for new born child to get a visa after we get a PR .
Hong long will it take to get visa for new born child and what are the charges? 
And how much month pregnant will airlines allow for a pregnant women to fly ?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

mukeshsharma said:


> ONE MORE GRANT , GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ LUCKY ME ]  , thanks a lot to this forum


Congrats Mukesh !!


----------



## ozland0123

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> imran23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 03/07/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> # Gen Accountant #Ielts 7 #190 (NSW) #Onshore #65+5
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch
Click to expand...

hi how are you. I have uploaded my pcc and medical documents alongwith Form 80 and 1221 in June 2016 and waiting for CO as well. But my status is still Information Requested. Can u tell me abt my status when will it change to Assessment in Progress please. My state is NSW as well brother.


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi Imran, 
You should be able to answer my question since your visa has been granted.
If we receive a request from the CO for PCC and medical, does it mean the CO is generally (obviously he wouldn't check thoroughly that fast) satisfied with our points claim?


----------



## man25

*vexatious and awful never-ending wait*



gprocksu said:


> 100+ Days since first CO contact from GSM Brisbane. Submitted all requested docs next day. Sent few follow up mails and tried calling today but no one picked for 15mins.
> 
> Errrghhh this wait is killing me.


Same here.. been almost 100 days now, since visa application lodged, no CO contact, all documents uploaded including medical and PCC. The wait is just a killer.


----------



## mrbak87

Dear All,

After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:

Although I'm not an active participant in this forum, I do read it everyday as a source of information and inspiration and would like to thank all of you. For those who are still waiting, stay strong and it will come soon!

My timeline:

*Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16 
Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16. 
PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16. 
CO Assigned - 07-June'16
Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
Grant - 03-Aug'16
IED - 12-Sept'16


----------



## EAU2452

Hello everybody,

I'm planing to apply for NT SS under 190 visa this week but I have some concerns:

1- Is it mandatory to show a funds evidence? 
2- if yes is there any clear criteria like minimum amount per person ?
3- Can I include my car as an asset ?and provide my employment contract as evidence that I will be receiving amount of money with the End of Service ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## man25

mrbak87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Although I'm not an active participant in this forum, I do read it everyday as a source of information and inspiration and would like to thank all of you. For those who are still waiting, stay strong and it will come soon!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
> IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
> EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
> Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
> State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
> State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16
> Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
> Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16.
> PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16.
> CO Assigned - 07-June'16
> Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
> Grant - 03-Aug'16
> IED - 12-Sept'16


Congrats @mrbak87. Your timeline and my timelines are super close. Considering you got yours today. I can only hope mine will come soon too  Cheers!


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats @mrbak87.

I am also on the similar timeline. Hope to get Grant Soon.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats!



mrbak87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Although I'm not an active participant in this forum, I do read it everyday as a source of information and inspiration and would like to thank all of you. For those who are still waiting, stay strong and it will come soon!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
> IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
> EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
> Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
> State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
> State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16
> Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
> Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16.
> PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16.
> CO Assigned - 07-June'16
> Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
> Grant - 03-Aug'16
> IED - 12-Sept'16


----------



## Imran_Taufique

mukeshsharma said:


> ONE MORE GRANT , GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ LUCKY ME ]  , thanks a lot to this forum


Congrats ! Mukesh...


----------



## andreyx108b

labhan said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm planing to apply for NT SS under 190 visa this week but I have some concerns:
> 
> 1- Is it mandatory to show a funds evidence?
> 2- if yes is there any clear criteria like minimum amount per person ?
> 3- Can I include my car as an asset ?and provide my employment contract as evidence that I will be receiving amount of money with the End of Service ?
> 
> Thanks a lot




No
No
No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452

andreyx108b said:


> No
> No
> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Andreyx


----------



## Imran_Taufique

mrbak87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Although I'm not an active participant in this forum, I do read it everyday as a source of information and inspiration and would like to thank all of you. For those who are still waiting, stay strong and it will come soon!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
> IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
> EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
> Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
> State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
> State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16
> Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
> Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16.
> PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16.
> CO Assigned - 07-June'16
> Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
> Grant - 03-Aug'16
> IED - 12-Sept'16


Congrats !!


----------



## AJAUS

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!




Congrats. Did you also provide form 80 and 1221 upfront?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

mukeshsharma said:


> ONE MORE GRANT , GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [ LUCKY ME ]  , thanks a lot to this forum


Congratulations Mukesh


----------



## vikaschandra

Prabinjo said:


> Dear Sir
> First of all congratulations
> 
> Sir I would like to know what is the process for new born child to get a visa after we get a PR .
> Hong long will it take to get visa for new born child and what are the charges?
> And how much month pregnant will airlines allow for a pregnant women to fly ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Child visa subclass 101 can be applied by the Parents who are already a Pr holder. 

most airlines allow pregnant passengers to fly if they have not crossed 32nd week but yes for the travel they would need doctors certificate as proof.


----------



## ajay23888

aka_1178 said:


> Just bank statements to justify cash, didn't attach anything to proof investment in property.


Bank statement with all 35000$ cash ? 

Sent from my K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrexpat

Hi I submitted my eoi on April 1st week 2016 under profession 132311 hr manager which is high in availability for South Australia State sponsorship. But still waiting for Invite. Any gurss how long do i ve to wait.my points r 55+5


----------



## A-A

Congrats to all who got Grant. Need feedback on a tricky case. Got the visa invite. Applied for visa. Case office assigned and asked for medical. When took appointment for medical it came to knowledge that wife is 3 weeks pregnant. what shoud be done in this case?

Should the case officer be told about the situation and wait guidance from him?
Will the medical center conduct medical of a 3 weeks pregnant women?
Wife's case should be withdrawn and husband can proceed and apply for wife and the coming baby after delivery?
Can the case put on hold till the baby comes so that family can resume case together and move to Australia together?
What are the options available?

If its not the right thread to post the question my apologies. If any one can guide about the right thread i will put the question there?

A-A


----------



## vikaschandra

A-A said:


> Congrats to all who got Grant. Need feedback on a tricky case. Got the visa invite. Applied for visa. Case office assigned and asked for medical. When took appointment for medical it came to knowledge that wife is 3 weeks pregnant. what shoud be done in this case?
> 
> Should the case officer be told about the situation and wait guidance from him?
> Will the medical center conduct medical of a 3 weeks pregnant women?
> Wife's case should be withdrawn and husband can proceed and apply for wife and the coming baby after delivery?
> Can the case put on hold till the baby comes so that family can resume case together and move to Australia together?
> What are the options available?
> 
> If its not the right thread to post the question my apologies. If any one can guide about the right thread i will put the question there?
> 
> A-A


Apply for the visa and upload all other documents. 
Don't do the medicals it is not safe for the pregnant women to go for the xray. Wait for the CO to be assigned who would request for the medicals during that time inform him/her about the pregnancy to which the CO shall put the case on hold until the baby is delivered. 

Upon delivery get the birth certificate, passport ready for the baby 

Add the baby to the visa application. Pay the fees

Generate the hap id for the baby and proceed with the medicals for self, spouse and the baby
Do not get the pcc as well for now as it is valid for a year and could be considered for IED which would give you very short duration to travel

Best wishes with your application and take good care of your spouse.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

ajay23888 said:


> Bank statement with all 35000$ cash ?
> 
> Sent from my K1 using Tapatalk


Ajay are you talking about Queensland

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

Hi guys 
My time line is as follows, Please suggest the expected timeline to get the grant. 
Thanks and regards 
Nikhil 

ACS : 28 Oct 2015, ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business analyst, Subclass : 190, 
Invitation : 4 april 2016, Invitation To apply : 4 April 2016, Invitation Approved : 25 April 2016, 
Visa Lodge 24 June 2016, . 20 July 2016: PCC and medical done. CO Contacted : 25 jul 2016, asked: 1221,80, Evidence of work reference, 02 Aug 2016 : All document attached, Grant : ??


----------



## Ravikumar85

nickchamp said:


> Hi guys
> My time line is as follows, Please suggest the expected timeline to get the grant.
> Thanks and regards
> Nikhil
> 
> ACS : 28 Oct 2015, ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business analyst, Subclass : 190,
> Invitation : 4 april 2016, Invitation To apply : 4 April 2016, Invitation Approved : 25 April 2016,
> Visa Lodge 24 June 2016, . 20 July 2016: PCC and medical done. CO Contacted : 25 jul 2016, asked: 1221,80, Evidence of work reference, 02 Aug 2016 : All document attached, Grant : ??




Didn't you attach work references earlier?
Only after CO requested? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A

vikaschandra said:


> A-A said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all who got Grant. Need feedback on a tricky case. Got the visa invite. Applied for visa. Case office assigned and asked for medical. When took appointment for medical it came to knowledge that wife is 3 weeks pregnant. what shoud be done in this case?
> 
> Should the case officer be told about the situation and wait guidance from him?
> Will the medical center conduct medical of a 3 weeks pregnant women?
> Wife's case should be withdrawn and husband can proceed and apply for wife and the coming baby after delivery?
> Can the case put on hold till the baby comes so that family can resume case together and move to Australia together?
> What are the options available?
> 
> If its not the right thread to post the question my apologies. If any one can guide about the right thread i will put the question there?
> 
> A-A
> 
> 
> 
> Apply for the visa and upload all other documents.
> Don't do the medicals it is not safe for the pregnant women to go for the xray. Wait for the CO to be assigned who would request for the medicals during that time inform him/her about the pregnancy to which the CO shall put the case on hold until the baby is delivered.
> 
> Upon delivery get the birth certificate, passport ready for the baby
> 
> Add the baby to the visa application. Pay the fees
> 
> Generate the hap id for the baby and proceed with the medicals for self, spouse and the baby
> Do not get the pcc as well for now as it is valid for a year and could be considered for IED which would give you very short duration to travel
> 
> Best wishes with your application and take good care of your spouse.
Click to expand...


Hi Thanks for the reply. Case officer has been assigned and has asked for medical. When we thought to go for medical we can to know about wife's pregnancy. So we should tell the CO about pregnancy and he will hold the case. Right? We will have to wait till baby comes and than we can proceed.

A-A


----------



## vikaschandra

A-A said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply. Case officer has been assigned and has asked for medical. When we thought to go for medical we can to know about wife's pregnancy. So we should tell the CO about pregnancy and he will hold the case. Right? We will have to wait till baby comes and than we can proceed.
> 
> A-A


Yes send email to the case officer the proof of pregnancy (ultrasound report or other document which might be available) CO should thereby put the case on hold


----------



## aimaustralia

Hi seniors, Can anyone give me idea that how much time it takes to grant visa after paying VAC2. I Paid VAC2 last Monday , no update since then. I just emailed the receipt which I downloaded from manage payments section to CO at [email protected]. Should I also upload it in immi account . Any guess ? I heard it takes only 2-3 days after paying VAC2 but for me 2nd week in going.


----------



## ajay23888

engr.asadbutt said:


> Ajay are you talking about Queensland
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes. For qld

Sent from my K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

mrbak87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Although I'm not an active participant in this forum, I do read it everyday as a source of information and inspiration and would like to thank all of you. For those who are still waiting, stay strong and it will come soon!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
> IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
> EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
> Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
> State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
> State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16
> Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
> Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16.
> PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16.
> CO Assigned - 07-June'16
> Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
> Grant - 03-Aug'16
> IED - 12-Sept'16




Congrats Dear!

Can you please tell me name of your CO, if you don't mind it.

I do have the same timelines as yours right from getting sponsorship invitation till CO contact.


----------



## Luckyshetty

My time line,,,,,,
Visa lodged- 8 September 2015
CO contacted for medicals- 16 Oct 2015
Call from AHC- 12 January 2016
Reminder mail to CO- 11 February 2016
State - NSW 190 (CO Team Brisbane)
Guys my question is,,, what will happen in my case, almost 11 months completed, called many times same reply ,no documents required, your application under process and routine checks,,, my medicals and PCC will expire next month,, please suggest me, what will be the option to finalize,,, Vikaschandra I request you to reply
Thanks


----------



## nickchamp

Hi 
i received References at the time of ACS filing. I have uploaded the jobs and duties letter issued by my previous and current organization which i received at the time of ACS skill assessment filing. I did this only for the experience relevant t o the relevant skill mentioned in Visa lodging. 
WOrk experience docs attached are -certified/notarized copies of Payslips of current company, appointment letter, Experience letter, References.
CO asked for work evidence overseas, Form 80 and 1221 which i provided. 
Please suggest if anything is missing.

Regards

ACS : 28 Oct 2015, ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business analyst, Subclass : 190, 
Invitation : 4 april 2016, Invitation To apply : 4 April 2016, Invitation Approved : 25 April 2016, 
Visa Lodge 24 June 2016, . 20 July 2016: PCC and medical done. CO Contacted : 25 jul 2016, asked: 1221,80, Evidence of work reference, 02 Aug 2016 : All document attached, Grant : ??


----------



## vikaschandra

Luckyshetty said:


> My time line,,,,,,
> Visa lodged- 8 September 2015
> CO contacted for medicals- 16 Oct 2015
> Call from AHC- 12 January 2016
> Reminder mail to CO- 11 February 2016
> State - NSW 190 (CO Team Brisbane)
> Guys my question is,,, what will happen in my case, almost 11 months completed, called many times same reply ,no documents required, your application under process and routine checks,,, my medicals and PCC will expire next month,, please suggest me, what will be the option to finalize,,, Vikaschandra I request you to reply
> Thanks


COs must be aware of the situation of the PCC and Medicals going to expire. the case might go in two ways

1. CO might come back and request for another medical and PCC to make the visa decision
2. CO might make the visa decision based on the current medicals and PCC and you might get the IED for next month.


----------



## vikaschandra

nickchamp said:


> Hi
> i received References at the time of ACS filing. I have uploaded the jobs and duties letter issued by my previous and current organization which i received at the time of ACS skill assessment filing. I did this only for the experience relevant t o the relevant skill mentioned in Visa lodging.
> WOrk experience docs attached are -certified/notarized copies of Payslips of current company, appointment letter, Experience letter, References.
> CO asked for work evidence overseas, Form 80 and 1221 which i provided.
> Please suggest if anything is missing.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ACS : 28 Oct 2015, ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business analyst, Subclass : 190,
> Invitation : 4 april 2016, Invitation To apply : 4 April 2016, Invitation Approved : 25 April 2016,
> Visa Lodge 24 June 2016, . 20 July 2016: PCC and medical done. CO Contacted : 25 jul 2016, asked: 1221,80, Evidence of work reference, 02 Aug 2016 : All document attached, Grant : ??


now you have provided all the documents so all you got to do it wait for the grant


----------



## hasn01

Guys do Migration Agents have any control after your visa is granted? My visas are granted. I am having a small disagreement over the amount final payment to be made to the agent. Although he has not said so explicitly but is trying to give the impression that my visa may be jeopardized if I don't settle the payment as per his wishes.

Please guide.


----------



## Luckyshetty

Thanks a lot,,,, when I got a call from High commission Delhi,, I didn't speak well as I was busy with my boss, so I spoke with only few minutes (maximum 4 minutes), just explained my roles and responsibilities in two three lines, is that could be the reason for delay ?


----------



## vikaschandra

hasn01 said:


> Guys do Migration Agents have any control after your visa is granted? My visas are granted. I am having a small disagreement over the amount final payment to be made to the agent. Although he has not said so explicitly but is trying to give the impression that my visa may be jeopardized if I don't settle the payment as per his wishes.
> 
> Please guide.


only DIBP would have authority to do anything over the visa issuance or cancellation. Agents cannot do anything. 

but yes since the agent is having your documents and immi account he/she might do something wrong which would you should avoid try not fighting with them at this time get things settled and move out of this situation.


----------



## rahul13021979

Hi guys,
It's been 55 whole days and there is no update on my application. It still says RECEIVED!
A quick question... Do applicants get a CO assigned notification only if additional documents are required, or is a CO assigned always.
In case of Direct Grant, would I still get a CO assigned notification?
I have attached all my docs including PCC, 80, 1221, resume, for me and my wife.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul13021979 said:


> Hi guys,
> It's been 55 whole days and there is no update on my application. It still says RECEIVED!
> A quick question... Do applicants get a CO assigned notification only if additional documents are required, or is a CO assigned always.
> In case of Direct Grant, would I still get a CO assigned notification?
> I have attached all my docs including PCC, 80, 1221, resume, for me and my wife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check the attached image it will give you better understanding.


----------



## Luckyshetty

Thanks a lot,,,, when I got a call from High commission Delhi,, I didn't speak well as I was busy with my boss, so I spoke with only few minutes (maximum 4 minutes), just explained my roles and responsibilities in two three lines, is that could be the reason for delay ?


----------



## b allen

Day 227 and waiting and waiting and waiting.........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Hi experts Please help.My CO has asked for more evidence of self employment.Actually I am not self employed but salaried employee of the company owned by my husband.I am writing a letter to the CO explaining that I am salaried along with my payslips and income tax returns with computation.Anything else can I provide to prove the same.Please suggest.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

I believe this will do,


 Employment reference letter
 Offer letter
 Promotion letter
 Salary slips (each quarter)
 Bank statements (each quarter)
 Annual tax filing acknowledgements
 Form 16

if you cant get Form 16 and your company filed the tax properly, just follow this to get it


Login to ICICI Account (may be any acc)
Go to Tax center
Click on the submit button by confirming the PAN number,
It will take you to TRACE account without entering any username and password.
Once you`re there, Accept the confirmation and select the AY to download the Form 16 in PDF format.

Many struggle to login/ register in TRACE, navigating from ICICI (may be any bank) is the easiest way to get into TRACE.



Diligence said:


> Hi experts Please help.My CO has asked for more evidence of self employment.Actually I am not self employed but salaried employee of the company owned by my husband.I am writing a letter to the CO explaining that I am salaried along with my payslips and income tax returns with computation.Anything else can I provide to prove the same.Please suggest.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mukeshsharma

*hi*

just throw some biscuits and dnt mess with such crude people. Move on in life, few dollors wot make u poor man  




hasn01 said:


> Guys do Migration Agents have any control after your visa is granted? My visas are granted. I am having a small disagreement over the amount final payment to be made to the agent. Although he has not said so explicitly but is trying to give the impression that my visa may be jeopardized if I don't settle the payment as per his wishes.
> 
> Please guide.


----------



## Diligence

hari_it_ram said:


> I believe this will do,
> 
> 
> Employment reference letter
> Offer letter
> Promotion letter
> Salary slips (each quarter)
> Bank statements (each quarter)
> Annual tax filing acknowledgements
> Form 16
> 
> if you cant get Form 16 and your company filed the tax properly, just follow this to get it
> 
> 
> Login to ICICI Account (may be any acc)
> Go to Tax center
> Click on the submit button by confirming the PAN number,
> It will take you to TRACE account without entering any username and password.
> Once you`re there, Accept the confirmation and select the AY to download the Form 16 in PDF format.
> 
> Many struggle to login/ register in TRACE, navigating from ICICI (may be any bank) is the easiest way to get into TRACE.


Ok thanks will try to get form 16 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithinkorah

100 Days Since Visa lodged and 59 days since CO contact

Awaiting Grant :fingerscrossed:






b allen said:


> Day 227 and waiting and waiting and waiting.........
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

ajay23888 said:


> Yes. For qld
> 
> Sent from my K1 using Tapatalk


Ajay have you got the final nomination approved FOR Visa from QLD ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Awesome.. Congrats.. 
What documents did the CO ask? 



mrbak87 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After a very long wait, I finally received the phone call I've always dreamed off and granted my visa today!! :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Although I'm not an active participant in this forum, I do read it everyday as a source of information and inspiration and would like to thank all of you. For those who are still waiting, stay strong and it will come soon!
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> *Contracts Administrator - ANZSCO-511111*
> IELTS- 9-Jan'16.
> EOI NSW 190(65 pts) - 19-Feb'15.
> Invitation - 190 - 10-Mar'16.
> State Sponsorship NSW 15-Mar'16
> State Sponsorship Approved - 18-Mar'16
> Visa Lodgement - 26-Apr'16
> Medicals Uploaded - 02-May'16.
> PCC Applied - 02-May'16, Received - 07-June'16.
> CO Assigned - 07-June'16
> Docs Uploaded- 13-June'16
> Grant - 03-Aug'16
> IED - 12-Sept'16


----------



## A-A

vikaschandra said:


> Yes send email to the case officer the proof of pregnancy (ultrasound report or other document which might be available) CO should thereby put the case on hold



Hi,

Thanks for the response. In this scenario my case will be on hold till next 9 months. I am afraid if any policy changes will that effect my grant? Can there be a scenario that number of visa's to be granted finishes and my case is declined?


I was thinking if I can ask the case office to withdraw my wife's case and proceed with mine. So once I have the grant i can apply for wife and family when the baby is here. Any issues in this option regarding cost or anything?

A-A


----------



## manager1985

hasn01 said:


> Guys do Migration Agents have any control after your visa is granted? My visas are granted. I am having a small disagreement over the amount final payment to be made to the agent. Although he has not said so explicitly but is trying to give the impression that my visa may be jeopardized if I don't settle the payment as per his wishes.
> 
> Please guide.


Dont let anyone blackmail u.. just remove your agent from authorized recipient of any bilateral correspondence between u and DIBP. Also in your DIBP file & change your online application password eventually.


----------



## Konal

Dear Friends,

Is there anyone who applied in march 2016 for 190 and still waiting for grant.

135 days since visa lodged.

I dont know what are they doing with the application.

Konal


----------



## vikaschandra

A-A said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. In this scenario my case will be on hold till next 9 months. I am afraid if any policy changes will that effect my grant? Can there be a scenario that number of visa's to be granted finishes and my case is declined?
> 
> 
> I was thinking if I can ask the case office to withdraw my wife's case and proceed with mine. So once I have the grant i can apply for wife and family when the baby is here. Any issues in this option regarding cost or anything?
> 
> A-A


Well just have to hope things would not change that much. Visa would not be declined due to quota if the quota is over for the FY then it would be taken for next year. 

you can go ahead and do it as single applicant but then at later stage if you have to add you wife and child it is hell of wait time, almost a year

choice is yours mate you can proceed with the application without dependents or wait for next 8 months and process all of you together. think over twice, thrice many times before you take a decision and whatever you decide on do not let it be a regret later..


----------



## Rainbows

Hi,
I am wondering why assessment takes 12-14 weeks...did anyone get it earlier than that for full skills assessment?


----------



## Rainbows

Also, during skills assessment itself we are expected to submit attested or notarised scans of payslips is it?


----------



## ajay23888

engr.asadbutt said:


> Ajay have you got the final nomination approved FOR Visa from QLD ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Haven't received the nomination yet. I submitted on 1st august - have taken time to think for whether I should go to qld or not- but when I decided that it's fine to go with qld, they posted the notification of none of eoi will be nominated after 1st August , hence I am at waiting stage now. Just thought to ask you the fund you shown to rectify last minute struggle on fund gathering. However, I still prefer NSW more , so not desperately thinking for qld to open 

Ajay


----------



## engr.asadbutt

ajay23888 said:


> Haven't received the nomination yet. I submitted on 1st august - have taken time to think for whether I should go to qld or not- but when I decided that it's fine to go with qld, they posted the notification of none of eoi will be nominated after 1st August , hence I am at waiting stage now. Just thought to ask you the fund you shown to rectify last minute struggle on fund gathering. However, I still prefer NSW more , so not desperately thinking for qld to open
> 
> Ajay


Oh okay.

I hope you get the nomination when it is opened for qld again.

Actually i have got nomination on 29 of july.
And i was just curious about proof of funds. What and how to show them.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

hi konal 
whats ur time line, 

Thanks and regards 
Nikhil Chawla


----------



## kidu.nexus

dear all, thanks for support. received invite. next step to apply visa. trying to get local police checks done in between. yet to click apply visa link. getting all forms ready and certified..


----------



## new2016

Hi all, what could be the lowest IED? Will CO ask for pcc if it'll be expiring soon? Cheers


----------



## Ravikumar85

IED = 1 year from either your medical or PCC whichever is earlier. 
Example:
Medical date: 1 August 2016
PCC date : 10 August 2016
IED must be before 1 August 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jithinkorah

Hi Konal,

Mine is 101 days since visa lodged and 60 days since last CO contact. 

I have called DIBP today, and they have confirmed that, they have received all the docs the CO has asked and its currently under routine checks. my current status is Assessment in progress. They have asked me to be patient for some more time.

I have requested the person to make note on the file, that i have called.

Hope to get grant soon :fingerscrossed:




Konal said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Is there anyone who applied in march 2016 for 190 and still waiting for grant.
> 
> 135 days since visa lodged.
> 
> I dont know what are they doing with the application.
> 
> Konal


----------



## b allen

Does that make note thing work may be ill try that, it's day 228 for me

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

232 days.............ensive:
Can't make any decision in life since then, highly depressed. Can anyone help.


----------



## b allen

Guys I am really getting frustrated now, can anyone guide me as to what I should do been waiting since 21 Dec, they don't reply to emails and on phone I am just told to wait. I am just losing my cool now.

Can some one help me out


----------



## jithinkorah

Hi b_allen,

I hope it will :fingerscrossed: . Did u call anytime to check the status ?




b allen said:


> Does that make note thing work may be ill try that, it's day 228 for me
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

jithinkorah said:


> Hi b_allen,
> 
> I hope it will :fingerscrossed: . Did u call anytime to check the status ?


Yeah I did call 3 times 2 times they said wait 3rd time guy simply said we don't do status updates


----------



## hari_it_ram

b allen said:


> Guys I am really getting frustrated now, can anyone guide me as to what I should do been waiting since 21 Dec, they don't reply to emails and on phone I am just told to wait. I am just losing my cool now.
> 
> Can some one help me out




Better focus on other things rather than checking on daily, I know it's easier to say then do, but whose loss when you lose your cool ? I get a feel that more enquires and calls will invite more verifications, just my understanding. So chill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

hari_it_ram said:


> Better focus on other things rather than checking on daily, I know it's easier to say then do, but whose loss when you lose your cool ? I get a feel that more enquires and calls will invite more verifications, just my understanding. So chill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah guess ur right, seems like I'll have to settle in for the long haul.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

b allen said:


> Yeah guess ur right, seems like I'll have to settle in for the long haul.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Yeah, we can't judge ourself, I took PTE 10 times and don't understand why it took 10 times to clear even though I am not that bad, always lose by 1 mark in one of the modules. Can't complaint that's how it goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi Seniors, 
CO from Brisbane GSM has contacted me for the first time. CO has requested for PCC and medical. Does it mean that CO is satisfied with all other documents provided and he doesn't need anymore documents other than PCC and medical?
Seniors please reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

Experts I need ur suggestion it's been 232 days since I lodged visa i.e. 17th Dec 2015 and CO asked for form 80 (mine and my wife's) and birth certificates of my kids with name, on 13th Jan 2016 and I submitted these on 16th Jan 2016.

I'm an offshore applicant.

Since then it's "Assessment in Progress". Should I consider legal advice from some immigration lawyer from Australia or just wait.

Early reply would be of great help.
Thanks


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Anyone got a similar timeline as mine? Its been 73 days since first co contact

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Diligence

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Anyone got a similar timeline as mine? Its been 73 days since first co contact
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


What documents did the CO ask for

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> CO from Brisbane GSM has contacted me for the first time. CO has requested for PCC and medical. Does it mean that CO is satisfied with all other documents provided and he doesn't need anymore documents other than PCC and medical?
> Seniors please reply.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think thats not the case. You have to submit all docs mentioned on the immi website and make sure each of them is up to date and correctly filled if we talk about forms


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Seems like process is quick if you are a single applicant.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## ozpunjabi

jithinkorah said:


> Hi Konal,
> 
> Mine is 101 days since visa lodged and 60 days since last CO contact.
> 
> I have called DIBP today, and they have confirmed that, they have received all the docs the CO has asked and its currently under routine checks. my current status is Assessment in progress. They have asked me to be patient for some more time.
> 
> I have requested the person to make note on the file, that i have called.
> 
> Hope to get grant soon :fingerscrossed:


Any points for employment??


----------



## makapaka

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Seems like process is quick if you are a single applicant.
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Hi
Have you tried to contact with DIBP,
As standard processing time is only 3 months?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

makapaka said:


> Hi
> Have you tried to contact with DIBP,
> As standard processing time is only 3 months?


Not yet. 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I will contact them on Monday. Do you know their timings?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## jithinkorah

Yes i have 5 points . Why you asked ?




ozpunjabi said:


> Any points for employment??


----------



## jithinkorah

You can call them in the morning preferably between 5.30am - 6.30am IST, as i got connected in 2 mins.




thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I will contact them on Monday. Do you know their timings?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


----------



## ozpunjabi

jithinkorah said:


> Yes i have 5 points . Why you asked ?


They might be conducting employment verification.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Hi guys I need help regarding Medicals. I lodged my visa on 27th July and HAP ID issued to me as well. But to get India PCC I need change address on my passport. So aplied for reissue of passport yesterday which will take around 15 days. Now I want to know 1)whether I can do my medical without new passport 
2) If I wait for new passport for 15 days then do my medical, do I need to get another HAP ID with new passport details or I can use my old HAP ID. Please help me on this


----------



## Ravikumar85

Jolly47 said:


> Hi guys I need help regarding Medicals. I lodged my visa on 27th July and HAP ID issued to me as well. But to get India PCC I need change address on my passport. So aplied for reissue of passport yesterday which will take around 15 days. Now I want to know 1)whether I can do my medical without new passport
> 2) If I wait for new passport for 15 days then do my medical, do I need to get another HAP ID with new passport details or I can use my old HAP ID. Please help me on this




I think you have to write to your CO regarding this matter. No one else could answer this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Thanks Ravi, yup I will talk to CO when assigned


Ravikumar85 said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I need help regarding Medicals. I lodged my visa on 27th July and HAP ID issued to me as well. But to get India PCC I need change address on my passport. So aplied for reissue of passport yesterday which will take around 15 days. Now I want to know 1)whether I can do my medical without new passport
> 2) If I wait for new passport for 15 days then do my medical, do I need to get another HAP ID with new passport details or I can use my old HAP ID. Please help me on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have to write to your CO regarding this matter. No one else could answer this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Jolly47 said:


> Hi guys I need help regarding Medicals. I lodged my visa on 27th July and HAP ID issued to me as well. But to get India PCC I need change address on my passport. So aplied for reissue of passport yesterday which will take around 15 days. Now I want to know 1)whether I can do my medical without new passport
> 2) If I wait for new passport for 15 days then do my medical, do I need to get another HAP ID with new passport details or I can use my old HAP ID. Please help me on this


In my case it happened like this.
I lodged visa, did medicals and PCC with old passport...now CO said to re do PCC as it is from wrong authority, actually i went for police station pcc. 
I went for new PCC from passport office they said i should renew passport with current address on it and also add spouse name. I replied to CO regarding this situation on mail but till nw no response from them.
So i applied for new passport after notifying CO, yesterday i received it and got PCC appointment on coming monday 8 aug 16.
Tomorrow hopefully will update passport details as due to health problem no able to go for attest the scan copy.
Hope this helps to find some way out


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3w

Hi All. I received state sponsorship from Victoria on Wednesday and am now in the process of preparing my visa application. I applied as a Research and Development Manager, 8 years relevant experience, 80 points (75 +5). Just thought I'd introduce myself as I'm sure I'll be making frequent posts with questions.


----------



## ozpunjabi

You can have PCC at different address than from passport. No need to have same address. A proof of present address will be required. No need to make new passport.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

Marked 101th day today since visa lodge......now worried and tensed...

Dont know when god will listen my call.


----------



## Jolly47

Thanks Money..surely this will help me.


Moneyjheeta said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I need help regarding Medicals. I lodged my visa on 27th July and HAP ID issued to me as well. But to get India PCC I need change address on my passport. So aplied for reissue of passport yesterday which will take around 15 days. Now I want to know 1)whether I can do my medical without new passport
> 2) If I wait for new passport for 15 days then do my medical, do I need to get another HAP ID with new passport details or I can use my old HAP ID. Please help me on this
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it happened like this.
> I lodged visa, did medicals and PCC with old passport...now CO said to re do PCC as it is from wrong authority, actually i went for police station pcc.
> I went for new PCC from passport office they said i should renew passport with current address on it and also add spouse name. I replied to CO regarding this situation on mail but till nw no response from them.
> So i applied for new passport after notifying CO, yesterday i received it and got PCC appointment on coming monday 8 aug 16.
> Tomorrow hopefully will update passport details as due to health problem no able to go for attest the scan copy.
> Hope this helps to find some way out
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## markand911

Generally, sub class 190 visa processing time is 90 days.
My question, are these 90 days calculated from the day of visa application or from the day when the required documents are provided.

Because, in my case, I lodged visa on 16th Apr 2016.
CO asked for additional docs on 31st May.
Provided same on 31st May.
Still waiting for the grant.


----------



## Sf80

Dear members... I need help... We did our medicals and they came out clear for us... Blood test to detect tb was requested for our kids (7 and 3) they are born and bought up in Dubai and gone thru all vaccination inclusive of to vaccine as well... Both my spouse n myself are born and bought up in gulf as well so had our vaccines done too... 

Problem is the blood test came positive for both of my kid.. And X-ray was requested by the physician here... We did the X-ray but I am very uncomfortable about it.. Any cases here of similar incident particularly from Dubai cause I have my doubts over the clinic... Each blood test is over 1000 dhms and both came positive means it is not reliable test thn why it is recommended/suggested is there anyway we can raise it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

markand911 said:


> Generally, sub class 190 visa processing time is 90 days.
> My question, are these 90 days calculated from the day of visa application or from the day when the required documents are provided.
> 
> Because, in my case, I lodged visa on 16th Apr 2016.
> CO asked for additional docs on 31st May.
> Provided same on 31st May.
> Still waiting for the grant.


Very good question. 73 days average from the of first CO contact. 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## vikaschandra

Sf80 said:


> Dear members... I need help... We did our medicals and they came out clear for us... Blood test to detect tb was requested for our kids (7 and 3) they are born and bought up in Dubai and gone thru all vaccination inclusive of to vaccine as well... Both my spouse n myself are born and bought up in gulf as well so had our vaccines done too...
> 
> Problem is the blood test came positive for both of my kid.. And X-ray was requested by the physician here... We did the X-ray but I am very uncomfortable about it.. Any cases here of similar incident particularly from Dubai cause I have my doubts over the clinic... Each blood test is over 1000 dhms and both came positive means it is not reliable test thn why it is recommended/suggested is there anyway we can raise it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Which panel physcian have you referred in Dubai? when you say blood test report came positive does it mean the kids were diagonsed to have Exposure to TB?


----------



## Diligence

Sf80 said:


> Dear members... I need help... We did our medicals and they came out clear for us... Blood test to detect tb was requested for our kids (7 and 3) they are born and bought up in Dubai and gone thru all vaccination inclusive of to vaccine as well... Both my spouse n myself are born and bought up in gulf as well so had our vaccines done too...
> 
> Problem is the blood test came positive for both of my kid.. And X-ray was requested by the physician here... We did the X-ray but I am very uncomfortable about it.. Any cases here of similar incident particularly from Dubai cause I have my doubts over the clinic... Each blood test is over 1000 dhms and both came positive means it is not reliable test thn why it is recommended/suggested is there anyway we can raise it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Tb test is sometimes positive if latent tb is present in the body.it does not mean your kids have tb.Once you get an x-ray done it will clear the patient of active tb and the CO should be satisfied.I am presuming your kids don't have any tb symptoms like persistent cough or any other fever or anything.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

vikaschandra said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear members... I need help... We did our medicals and they came out clear for us... Blood test to detect tb was requested for our kids (7 and 3) they are born and bought up in Dubai and gone thru all vaccination inclusive of to vaccine as well... Both my spouse n myself are born and bought up in gulf as well so had our vaccines done too...
> 
> Problem is the blood test came positive for both of my kid.. And X-ray was requested by the physician here... We did the X-ray but I am very uncomfortable about it.. Any cases here of similar incident particularly from Dubai cause I have my doubts over the clinic... Each blood test is over 1000 dhms and both came positive means it is not reliable test thn why it is recommended/suggested is there anyway we can raise it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Which panel physcian have you referred in Dubai? when you say blood test report came positive does it mean the kids were diagonsed to have Exposure to TB?
Click to expand...

Number came extremely high for my daugher son same story but number is lower... I am certain they don't have it... 

Dubai London clinic in dubai festival


----------



## Sf80

Diligence said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear members... I need help... We did our medicals and they came out clear for us... Blood test to detect tb was requested for our kids (7 and 3) they are born and bought up in Dubai and gone thru all vaccination inclusive of to vaccine as well... Both my spouse n myself are born and bought up in gulf as well so had our vaccines done too...
> 
> Problem is the blood test came positive for both of my kid.. And X-ray was requested by the physician here... We did the X-ray but I am very uncomfortable about it.. Any cases here of similar incident particularly from Dubai cause I have my doubts over the clinic... Each blood test is over 1000 dhms and both came positive means it is not reliable test thn why it is recommended/suggested is there anyway we can raise it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Tb test is sometimes positive if latent tb is present in the body.it does not mean your kids have tb.Once you get an x-ray done it will clear the patient of active tb and the CO should be satisfied.I am presuming your kids don't have any tb symptoms like persistent cough or any other fever or anything.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No symptoms no cough nothing daughter is not even going to any day care or school etc and we don't have any tb history in our distant family also

When you say latent tb what does that mean if you don't mind explaining... Both of them have gone thru bcg at birth is it cause of that the test results are questionable? I was checking often under 5 results are not correct... If thay being the case my argument is than a skin test should be a better way to go.. Funny enough the doctor said in 80% cases it is false negative if it is so wrong thn why recommend a test like that?


----------



## Sf80

Sorry false positive


----------



## nobia

Hi Everyone,

I have received my ITA from SA this month and now collecting documents for visa application. I have a query about medicals for visa purpose. I am onshore and I did my Medical examination and x-ray for the extension of student visa which is still valid. I question is that HIV test was not included in that. Is there any way that I can add this test before applying for visa or I have to wait for CO to contact me for medicals.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

nobia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my ITA from SA this month and now collecting documents for visa application. I have a query about medicals for visa purpose. I am onshore and I did my Medical examination and x-ray for the extension of student visa which is still valid. I question is that HIV test was not included in that. Is there any way that I can add this test before applying for visa or I have to wait for CO to contact me for medicals.


You can attach it only if you want to piss off your case officer.


----------



## man25

*& the wait continues*

After completing 3 months (to be precise.. done 100+ days post visa lodge) I make the effort to call DIBP and speak to an officer.. On all my queries his response was: 

1. no further documentation required at this stage
2. under routine processing

Shouldn't this processing be completed by now. I am clueless what part of processing is being done. Getting really worried and impatient now..


----------



## man25

jithinkorah said:


> Hi Konal,
> 
> Mine is 101 days since visa lodged and 60 days since last CO contact.
> 
> I have called DIBP today, and they have confirmed that, they have received all the docs the CO has asked and its currently under routine checks. my current status is Assessment in progress. They have asked me to be patient for some more time.
> 
> I have requested the person to make note on the file, that i have called.
> 
> Hope to get grant soon :fingerscrossed:


I too have completed 100 + days and got the same response myself, post call. Pray, we both get it soon


----------



## sat123

nobia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received my ITA from SA this month and now collecting documents for visa application. I have a query about medicals for visa purpose. I am onshore and I did my Medical examination and x-ray for the extension of student visa which is still valid. I question is that HIV test was not included in that. Is there any way that I can add this test before applying for visa or I have to wait for CO to contact me for medicals.


I had a similar case. I had medicals valid for 457 visa and now applied for PR. In your visa application, you must have already provided your old HAP id. If you have done this then generating new HAP id from medical section in immiaccount will take the old HAP id into account and will automatically suggest only those tests which are needed now. Eg. I had my x-ray still valid so I was suggested general medical and HIV only. There was entry shown for x-ray in the form but that was marked as completed with name of the medical Center where I took it.

On side note - general medical exam from PR are different from medical exam for other visa categories, so you might have to undergo 501 test. At least 457 medical examination is not valid for PR medical exam, so I was able to reuse only xray. Please read this - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results

And 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations


----------



## jithinkorah

Lets hope for the best. i know there are lot of other people who are still waiting. I hope we all get the grant soon without much wait. 

May the force be with us.



man25 said:


> I too have completed 100 + days and got the same response myself, post call. Pray, we both get it soon


----------



## Ravikumar85

Thanks


----------



## jithinkorah

Any grants today ?


----------



## simu1980

Sf80 said:


> No symptoms no cough nothing daughter is not even going to any day care or school etc and we don't have any tb history in our distant family also
> 
> When you say latent tb what does that mean if you don't mind explaining... Both of them have gone thru bcg at birth is it cause of that the test results are questionable? I was checking often under 5 results are not correct... If thay being the case my argument is than a skin test should be a better way to go.. Funny enough the doctor said in 80% cases it is false negative if it is so wrong thn why recommend a test like that?


Dear Sf80, 

It happened with my kids also. Both of them got positive result after skin test but were given go ahead by the hospital after chest x-rays. I have heard that the kids who got BCG vaccine after their birth may get positive skin test (actually in most of the cases). So, dont worry, it does not mean that they have any TB.

On 4th July, my CO asked me to sign the Form 810 (a health declaration) for both my kids which is a promise that I shall be taking them for a follow-up check up within 4 weeks of arrival in Australia. Gave the signed form on 5th July and waiting since then. (I applied for my Visa on 9th Feb, FYI).


----------



## Mbhasin

HI

I have submitted EOI for VIC ss in AUg under 262111 as database administrator, i am having 55+5 (age 25,edu 10,PTE-A 10,SS 5,EXP 10)

What are the chances of getting the Invite


Regards
Manish


----------



## b allen

Hi guys the co just contacted me and wants written consent to verify by degree, can anyone tell how to provide that consent just simply sign and email or do I need to make a statutory deceleration. Please help

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## fardeen32

man25 said:


> After completing 3 months (to be precise.. done 100+ days post visa lodge) I make the effort to call DIBP and speak to an officer.. On all my queries his response was:
> 
> 1. no further documentation required at this stage
> 2. under routine processing
> 
> Shouldn't this processing be completed by now. I am clueless what part of processing is being done. Getting really worried and impatient now..


Man, they are people waiting for 200+ days in this theard, from all doc subimtted time


----------



## man25

fardeen32 said:


> Man, they are people waiting for 200+ days in this theard, from all doc subimtted time


Firstly, this info neither boosts our morale and neither helps  
Secondly, would PCC especially not expire - typically they are valid for 3 months only. Also, more than 6 months vs 3 months means there is something definitely a miss.


----------



## Komposer

*Translate and notarize.*

Hi, everybody


In what organization should I translate my diplomas and other documents into English? 
And where should I notarize these documents? 

Can it be done in a translation Agency and notary office in my local place or do I need to order a translation and notarization in any Australian organizations?

Thanks for answers!


----------



## Andr3w

*Partner skills and education*

I am working my way through the visa application form and have come to the section of completing my wife's work and education history. I am not claiming any points for her. Her highest education level is a South African National Senior Certificate (i.e. completed secondary school), plus a 6 month certificate in web and graphic design. Does anyone know or can link me to what the Australian equivalents are, or should I just list them both as 'Other' and describe them in the free text box?


----------



## trinkasharma

man25 said:


> Firstly, this info neither boosts our morale and neither helps
> Secondly, would PCC especially not expire - typically they are valid for 3 months only. Also, more than 6 months vs 3 months means there is something definitely a miss.


Do you want a morale booster or the accurate picture?

AFAIK, Indian PCCs are considered valid for 12 months.


----------



## andreyx108b

trinkasharma said:


> Do you want a morale booster or the accurate picture?
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Indian PCCs are considered valid for 12 months.




I think most pccs are valid 12 months for DIBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Experts
How to report one correction in form 80 and 1221. 
Thanks


----------



## micksarima

hi all,
i lodged my visa on 28th jan.2016,CO contact 15 march, contacted them 3-4 times for update.
It feels like the brisbane team is not awake since may.
What to do now?


----------



## micksarima

Any grants today.Its freak'g frustating .


----------



## Sf80

simu1980 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No symptoms no cough nothing daughter is not even going to any day care or school etc and we don't have any tb history in our distant family also
> 
> When you say latent tb what does that mean if you don't mind explaining... Both of them have gone thru bcg at birth is it cause of that the test results are questionable? I was checking often under 5 results are not correct... If thay being the case my argument is than a skin test should be a better way to go.. Funny enough the doctor said in 80% cases it is false negative if it is so wrong thn why recommend a test like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sf80,
> 
> It happened with my kids also. Both of them got positive result after skin test but were given go ahead by the hospital after chest x-rays. I have heard that the kids who got BCG vaccine after their birth may get positive skin test (actually in most of the cases). So, dont worry, it does not mean that they have any TB.
> 
> On 4th July, my CO asked me to sign the Form 810 (a health declaration) for both my kids which is a promise that I shall be taking them for a follow-up check up within 4 weeks of arrival in Australia. Gave the signed form on 5th July and waiting since then. (I applied for my Visa on 9th Feb, FYI).
Click to expand...

Many thanks yes both my kids got bcg ... X-ray came out clear for both of them

So form 810 might be requested for us also I guess


----------



## devam

*devam*

hi all,
i have lodged my 190 application on 3 august with pcc. and done my medical on 4th august. i have submitted all documents and form 80. so can any one please tell me form 1221 is must or not? 

thanking you in advance .


----------



## sat123

devam said:


> hi all,
> i have lodged my 190 application on 3 august with pcc. and done my medical on 4th august. i have submitted all documents and form 80. so can any one please tell me form 1221 is must or not?
> 
> thanking you in advance .


Submit it for better chances of direct grant


----------



## AA007

AA007 said:


> Experts
> How to report one correction in form 80 and 1221.
> Thanks


......


----------



## sat123

AA007 said:


> ......


Form 1223


----------



## nickchamp

hi vikas 
even than what would be xpected time in which i would be able to grant

Regards

ACS : 28 Oct 2015, ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business analyst, Subclass : 190, 
Invitation : 4 april 2016, Invitation To apply : 4 April 2016, Invitation Approved : 25 April 2016, 
Visa Lodge 24 June 2016, . 20 July 2016: PCC and medical done. CO Contacted : 25 jul 2016, asked: 1221,80, Evidence of work reference, 02 Aug 2016 : All document attached, Grant : ??[/QUOTE]


----------



## andreyx108b

nickchamp said:


> hi vikas
> 
> even than what would be xpected time in which i would be able to grant
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> ACS : 28 Oct 2015, ANZSCO: 261111, ICT Business analyst, Subclass : 190,
> 
> Invitation : 4 april 2016, Invitation To apply : 4 April 2016, Invitation Approved : 25 April 2016,
> 
> Visa Lodge 24 June 2016, . 20 July 2016: PCC and medical done. CO Contacted : 25 jul 2016, asked: 1221,80, Evidence of work reference, 02 Aug 2016 : All document attached, Grant : ??


[/QUOTE]



You would hear within 4-12 weeks, till then patience is your friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

77 days since co contact
60 days since docs upload
Gsm Brisbane

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## mustafa makram

sometimes i ask myself.. does Australia worth all that!?


----------



## manager1985

82 days after submitting alll the documents and still no CO contact...!!


----------



## sandeep3004

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> 77 days since co contact
> 60 days since docs upload
> Gsm Brisbane
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Not sure if there is something in particular with accountants..I haven't seen any grants recently for accountants..

I lodged my app about 5 months ago (onshore)..just trying to be patient..


----------



## sat123

sandeep3004 said:


> Not sure if there is something in particular with accountants..I haven't seen any grants recently for accountants..
> 
> I lodged my app about 5 months ago (onshore)..just trying to be patient..


Grass is greener on other side. 

I have been pointing that there are no system analyst grants since 2 months.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

sandeep3004 said:


> Not sure if there is something in particular with accountants..I haven't seen any grants recently for accountants..
> 
> I lodged my app about 5 months ago (onshore)..just trying to be patient..


Nothing that we can do about it. We spent some golden years of our lives here studying and holding ****yy jobs now going back if more painful then you could imagine.


----------



## AA007

sat123 said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> Form 1223
Click to expand...

Thank you 

Is it also ok to mention the mistake under update us tab?


----------



## sekarhttp

Hello All,

I have applied March 23rd 2016 for 263111 and CO contact me on May7th 2016 and information provided on May27th 2016 but after that no reply.

Totally 133 days past , am in bridging visa in Australia for last 8 months and my 10 months old kid and wife in India.

My employee also not allowing me to go back to India,

DIBP not giving grant so my wife & kid also not able to come to Australia..

Am in great depression now, I though of withdrawal of application so my employer can't obstruct me so I can go back to India and meet my family and stay with them.

Even If I bring my wife & Kid in any other visitor visa then she has to move out of Australia to finalize the PR application, she can't roaming in and out australia with Kid.

Even I called Australian DIBP GSM adelaide number and told the same story replies/ same story, 

Please advice what to do,

Even a guy lodge application on april 2016 from india for Jobcode 263111 got the grant, which makes me more sad.

I don't know what to do apart from Dying here.


----------



## mamoon

Any grants today?


----------



## sat123

sekarhttp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied March 23rd 2016 for 263111 and CO contact me on May7th 2016 and information provided on May27th 2016 but after that no reply.
> 
> Totally 133 days past , am in bridging visa in Australia for last 8 months and my 10 months old kid and wife in India.
> 
> My employee also not allowing me to go back to India,
> 
> DIBP not giving grant so my wife & kid also not able to come to Australia..
> 
> Am in great depression now, I though of withdrawal of application so my employer can't obstruct me so I can go back to India and meet my family and stay with them.
> 
> Even If I bring my wife & Kid in any other visitor visa then she has to move out of Australia to finalize the PR application, she can't roaming in and out australia with Kid.
> 
> Even I called Australian DIBP GSM adelaide number and told the same story replies/ same story,
> 
> Please advice what to do,
> 
> Even a guy lodge application on april 2016 from india for Jobcode 263111 got the grant, which makes me more sad.
> 
> I don't know what to do apart from Dying here.


How can employer stop you? Apply for bridging B visa and you can travel out of Australia. But you have waited for a long period, so withdrawal is not a wise decision.


----------



## cink

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Nothing that we can do about it. We spent some golden years of our lives here studying and holding ****yy jobs now going back if more painful then you could imagine.


i applied visa on 11th may. i think we got invittaion from nsw same day. do u know anybody got grant who got invite same time? mine Co contact for form 80 on 13/06 and they called up my present nd ex employer on 27/7 for verification. still waiting ...


----------



## sekarhttp

am asking for one month leave or leave this job go back and work in india, 

once I get PR so i can come with family ?

So is it possible to travel with bridge A and don't want to come back with this briding visa?


----------



## sekarhttp

*Raja*



sat123 said:


> How can employer stop you? Apply for bridging B visa and you can travel out of Australia. But you have waited for a long period, so withdrawal is not a wise decision.


am asking for one month leave or leave this job go back and work in india, 

once I get PR so i can come with family ?

So is it possible to travel with bridge A and don't want to come back with this briding visa?


----------



## rajbhar_s

*Waiting Period*

Lodged my EOI on 31st March 2016, under 233111, Chemical Engineer with 60 points. How do I know that if I will ever get invited or not? :confused2: I am already preparing for IELTS (for 3rd time) for better scores and improving my EOI points, but hoping if I could get the invitation without it.


----------



## nickchamp

hi guys !! 
any one who got contacted by CO in June 2016 
Lets make a chain of grants here. 
i have seen some texts waiting for grant for more than 133 days. 

Buddies Please check the expected dates in immitracker after period CO contacts. 
Maximum days are mentioned some where 212 days. 

Thanks and regards 
ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
EOI: 11 Nov 2015, 
Invitation : 14 April 2016,
Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016 
Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016 
Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016 
Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate. 
2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.

Nikhil Chawla


----------



## nickchamp

Hi guys 
suggest me here , my situation is very comfortable here. 
I m working with an IT MNC earning appx 80K, 
My Fiance also earns nearby this much and working with telecom giant. 
Was wondering going for australia is really worth. Have own house in delhi and have a nuclear family. Will be getting married by end of this year. 
I raised this PR process for my intensity to go and live abroad. But from past few days i m evaluating from the comfort and settling down prospective. 
How the job hunt would be like and struggle all again through. Please suggest wht should i do in such a situation. 



Thanks and regards
ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
Invitation : 14 April 2016,
Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.

Nikhil Chawla


----------



## loveaussi

nickchamp said:


> hi guys !!
> any one who got contacted by CO in June 2016
> Lets make a chain of grants here.
> i have seen some texts waiting for grant for more than 133 days.
> 
> Buddies Please check the expected dates in immitracker after period CO contacts.
> Maximum days are mentioned some where 212 days.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
> ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
> EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
> Invitation : 14 April 2016,
> Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
> Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
> Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
> Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
> 2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.
> 
> Nikhil Chawla


154th date after COs last contact. Still waiting....visa lodged in Oct 2015

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

sekarhttp said:


> am asking for one month leave or leave this job go back and work in india,
> 
> once I get PR so i can come with family ?
> 
> So is it possible to travel with bridge A and don't want to come back with this briding visa?


You can.not travel with bridge A visa and it must be clearly mentioned in your visa doc. 
It's all your personal choice but if I was in your place, I would have take. 1 or 2 weeks leave and visited family. Whole one month might not be approved by employer. If you go back and then come over with family then are you sure that you would be comfortably able to find a new job? It would be difficult to come with family and search for job in haste. 
Its better that you continue with this job, get PR, bring over your family. Then start looking for another job or do whatever you want to do.

But as I said, it's your personal choice and depends on your risk taking ability to restart life here after few months.


----------



## AJAUS

nickchamp said:


> hi guys !!
> any one who got contacted by CO in June 2016
> Lets make a chain of grants here.
> i have seen some texts waiting for grant for more than 133 days.
> 
> Buddies Please check the expected dates in immitracker after period CO contacts.
> Maximum days are mentioned some where 212 days.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
> ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
> EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
> Invitation : 14 April 2016,
> Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
> Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
> Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
> Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
> 2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.
> 
> Nikhil Chawla




Nikhil didn't you update and provide work evidence docs earlier. If yes, why would they ask for it again. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man25

trinkasharma said:


> Do you want a morale booster or the accurate picture?
> 
> AFAIK, Indian PCCs are considered valid for 12 months.


I had to submit two PCCs one from India and one from UAE. UAE PCC clearly states it is valid for 3 months. However, if DIBP considers it for 1 year. Glad to note.


----------



## Ravikumar85

rajbhar_s said:


> Lodged my EOI on 31st March 2016, under 233111, Chemical Engineer with 60 points. How do I know that if I will ever get invited or not? :confused2: I am already preparing for IELTS (for 3rd time) for better scores and improving my EOI points, but hoping if I could get the invitation without it.




60 points with or without state sponsor?
And which state you applied for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajbhar_s

With NSW state sponsorship. I understand its merely meeting the requirement of EOI, but do I have a chance? I'm in total darkness about the last minimum score invited for this occupation, I wish I had a way to know my EOI ranking, and also if it will ever get invited.


----------



## nickchamp

Patience my friend


----------



## nickchamp

Hi 
I left out with Work Reference/Job duties document provided by the employers at the time of ACS Positive assessment. So attached the same one. Rest uploaded the Employment letter, Relieving letter, Experience Letter, and payslip of the current employer. 
Suggest if i miss something in case of evidence of work experience overseas
Thanks and regards
ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
Invitation : 14 April 2016,
Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.

Nikhil Chawla


----------



## walidmohsen

Jamaloo said:


> can any one tell me what is the timeline for invitaion after EOI submission for 60 pointers in NSW ??????visa 190


in which occupation did you apply ?


----------



## nickchamp

ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
Invitation : 14 April 2016,
Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.

Nikhil Chawla


----------



## rahul13021979

It's been 58 days today since lodging my application; and my immi account still says "Received".
I called up DIBP and asked for the status. They said that my application has already been assigned to a group/ CO; and he is reviewing my application; and that if they require anything, they would contact me.
Can someone please guide me
(1) If a CO has already been assigned, as they are proclaiming, then why does my status still read as Received
(2) When does one get the notification that a CO has been assigned. Is it when the CO asks for additional docs?
(3) What do they mean by a group
Thanks a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

Hi Rahul 
Dont worry, Status does not defines the progress of the Visa processing, 
If your documents are appropriate, than hopefully u may get the direct grant. 

No need to check on the status if not updated. It happens with many candis on expatforum while they got direct grant. Have fun  

ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
Invitation : 14 April 2016,
Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.

Nikhil Chawla


----------



## hari_it_ram

I think you are using the signature quite differently, seems to be appending your signature manually on the each and every post, better to use the "Signature feature". 



nickchamp said:


> Hi
> I left out with Work Reference/Job duties document provided by the employers at the time of ACS Positive assessment. So attached the same one. Rest uploaded the Employment letter, Relieving letter, Experience Letter, and payslip of the current employer.
> Suggest if i miss something in case of evidence of work experience overseas
> Thanks and regards
> ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
> ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
> EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
> Invitation : 14 April 2016,
> Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
> Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
> Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
> Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
> 2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.
> 
> Nikhil Chawla


----------



## nickchamp

applied can u see my signature now


----------



## rahul13021979

nickchamp said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> Dont worry, Status does not defines the progress of the Visa processing,
> 
> If your documents are appropriate, than hopefully u may get the direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to check on the status if not updated. It happens with many candis on expatforum while they got direct grant. Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
> 
> ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
> 
> EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
> 
> Invitation : 14 April 2016,
> 
> Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
> 
> Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
> 
> Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
> 
> Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
> 
> 2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikhil Chawla




Thank you so much Nikhil. Just a question. What do they mean, when they say "Your case has been assigned to a group"? What does group mean in this case? Is it synonymous with CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

rahul13021979 said:


> Thank you so much Nikhil. Just a question. What do they mean, when they say "Your case has been assigned to a group"? What does group mean in this case? Is it synonymous with CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no one paticular CO reviewing your application. It's a group of CO s. That's why when they contact you it's not the same CO all the time. I was contacted by 3 different cos in different occasions. 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

Hello friends I lodged my visa application through agent on August 6.i don't have access to my immi account.is there any way i can view my case details with read access.any suggestions?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

AJAUS said:


> Hello friends I lodged my visa application through agent on August 6.i don't have access to my immi account.is there any way i can view my case details with read access.any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can import you application. Create myimmi account and then import using TRN number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

AJAUS said:


> Hello friends I lodged my visa application through agent on August 6.i don't have access to my immi account.is there any way i can view my case details with read access.any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Create a new immiaccount and import your application by giving the reference number of your application.This way you can view your application.Just don't make any changes.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

Diligence said:


> Create a new immiaccount and import your application by giving the reference number of your application.This way you can view your application.Just don't make any changes.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Thanks Andrey and Diligence. I will give that a try and will reach out if there are any challenges. I hope my agent is not alerted. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

AJAUS said:


> Thanks Andrey and Diligence. I will give that a try and will reach out if there are any challenges. I hope my agent is not alerted.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't make any changes your agent will not get to know.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

Diligence said:


> Don't make any changes your agent will not get to know.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Thanks. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

yes , interact with agent, regular follow up is required with these guys as they have multiple cases handling simultaneously. You can take such a situation parallely making him jnow what you have done on immi account 
I dont know i have never been confident with agents through out the process.


----------



## ozland0123

Applied for Visa subclass 190 in May 2016.Medical and PCC including Form 80 and Form 1221 uploaded as well. Still my status is information requested. Can any one guide me how much time it takes for the CO to be allocated or the Status be changed to Assessment in Progress. Any feedback will be appreciated please.


----------



## vikaschandra

ozland0123 said:


> Applied for Visa subclass 190 in May 2016.Medical and PCC including Form 80 and Form 1221 uploaded as well. Still my status is information requested. Can any one guide me how much time it takes for the CO to be allocated or the Status be changed to Assessment in Progress. Any feedback will be appreciated please.


If you have completed the request to provide additional information you should click the button Information Provided the click will change the status of the application from Information requested to "Assessement in Progress" automatically 

With rregards to how much time it would take for grant nothing can be said with certainty can be a week, a month or several months

You can refer to the tracker to see what can be the average time to grant after co contact


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Dear Friends

I have logged VISA (financial advisor - 222311) with ACT on 23rd May 2016, Form 80 requested by CO on 28th June 2016 and submitted by me on 12th July 2016. 

No reply yet.

PCC and medicals done in May itself and uploaded.

3 months would be completed by 23rd august 2016. Please guide. I am really tensed as my consultant says it will take time. whats the approx time i need to wait fr the grant.


----------



## 65Points!

nickchamp said:


> Hi guys
> suggest me here , my situation is very comfortable here.
> I m working with an IT MNC earning appx 80K,
> My Fiance also earns nearby this much and working with telecom giant.
> Was wondering going for australia is really worth. Have own house in delhi and have a nuclear family. Will be getting married by end of this year.
> I raised this PR process for my intensity to go and live abroad. But from past few days i m evaluating from the comfort and settling down prospective.
> How the job hunt would be like and struggle all again through. Please suggest wht should i do in such a situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards
> ACS skill assessment : +ve 28 oct 2015
> ANZSCO-261111, ICT Business Analyst for 190 NSW
> EOI: 11 Nov 2015,
> Invitation : 14 April 2016,
> Invitation Approved: 02 May 2016
> Visa application lodged: 25 Jun 2016
> Ist CO contact : 25 july 2016
> Document Requested : Work evidence, 1221, 80, Birth Certificate.
> 2 aug 2016: All docs provided with work references of relevant experience.
> 
> Nikhil Chawla


Not the easiest of the situations to be in, but I guess the answer goes back to, what is it that you are really after? Though, I can give you a sense of pros and cons.


This country provides you with great work and personal life balance, work culture is amazing, people in general are supportive and accommodative, so is the system per se.

Money is good here, and real deal is to what extent you can scale it up, of which a lot depends on you as a person, your ambitions, your goals, strategies employed, but if properly worked out definitely good money. Just giving you a sense, if you and your wife are able to crack $200,000 and more within the 1st 3 years of being here, you are in good league, and you should be able to scale up well.

Getting a job is a pain, but again its up to you how do you go about looking for the job. This market is way different to what you are used to where the opportunities are humongous. To get started, people here are after "local experience", you can drop in from the US or UK, and still they are after "local experience", and one of the best ways to have it is through volunteering, and once that's in the kitty, you are good to go with your past experience counted in and once you are part of the working system, you are as good as any in the market, the only pain in the ass is getting in.

Kids end up growing in far more relaxed atmosphere, rather than cut throat competition that we are used to back there, also the focus remains on over all personality development though its up to you as parents where do you want to send them, to a school high on academics, or over all personality development.

Enough business opportunities, certain sectors have over supplies, and money has dried up, but there are definite certain sectors where money is good. Getting started with the business, setting up and exiting are damn easy, so is the running of daily affairs, but the employees have way more rights here than in India, but if the business is run well, there shouldn't be problems.

If you are used to family around, you are going to miss on that, which can be a let down for a few, but again its an individual thing. To have your parents migrate later, be ready to shell out a decent amount so that the visa processing happens faster.

Your immediate priority needs to be to have your PR, make the initial visit once the PR is with you, spend sometime here, if not more a couple of months where you try and land up with a job or volunteering for one, and then see how it goes, and in the mean time your wife can be the supporting anchor financially.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Anyone unable to login to their immi accounts?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Diligence

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Anyone unable to login to their immi accounts?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Yes can't login to immiaccount.I guess some technical problem.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I sensed some trouble. 😰

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## aimaustralia

I tried to call them , operator said DIBP is closed today. Is there any holiday in Australia?
Yes I am also unable to login to immiaccount.


----------



## Diligence

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have logged VISA (financial advisor - 222311) with ACT on 23rd May 2016, Form 80 requested by CO on 28th June 2016 and submitted by me on 12th July 2016.
> 
> No reply yet.
> 
> PCC and medicals done in May itself and uploaded.
> 
> 3 months would be completed by 23rd august 2016. Please guide. I am really tensed as my consultant says it will take time. whats the approx time i need to wait fr the grant.


It's a wait and watch game.Noone can predict the exact time.You can try checking with them once your three months are over.The ball is their court now just hope for a speedy grant.All the best.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

aimaustralia said:


> I tried to call them , operator said DIBP is closed today. Is there any holiday in Australia?
> Yes I am also unable to login to immiaccount.


State holiday today in Queensland!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

Diligence said:


> State holiday today in Queensland!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


But I am trying to call GSM Adelade . Why they are closed then?


----------



## Diligence

aimaustralia said:


> But I am trying to call GSM Adelade . Why they are closed then?


No idea maybe they close all-over!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Thanks fr ur advice and wishes. Hoping to get a grant soon. 



Diligence said:


> avnit.singh1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends
> 
> I have logged VISA (financial advisor - 222311) with ACT on 23rd May 2016, Form 80 requested by CO on 28th June 2016 and submitted by me on 12th July 2016.
> 
> No reply yet.
> 
> PCC and medicals done in May itself and uploaded.
> 
> 3 months would be completed by 23rd august 2016. Please guide. I am really tensed as my consultant says it will take time. whats the approx time i need to wait fr the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wait and watch game.Noone can predict the exact time.You can try checking with them once your three months are over.The ball is their court now just hope for a speedy grant.All the best.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ausvisa1902016

*No response for last 3 months*

Hi All,
In a spot where there were no updates for last 3 months
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
Wrote an email and response was "Routine check in progress"

Its been more than 90 days
Any assistance where it could have been stuck ????


----------



## nickchamp

I appreciate ur response. 
I think there are 2 challenges which comes into mind is 
1. Getting a job 
2. Home sickness. 

Over riding these twos everything can be managed. 

Any suggestions on job hunting in nsw. 
! more clarification 65 Points : i have applied in 190 subclass, since there is a commitment to work in nsw for 2 years. Is there any law that abide use not to go to another state or region. MAy be newzealand either. 

Please clear the same.


----------



## Jolly47

Hi guys need your help..I lodged my visa on 27th July and today assigned with CO. She requested me following document to submit in 28 days.
1)Personal Particular for character assessment for me and wife
2) Police Clearnce certificates for both
3) Medicals for both

I need help one point 1) personal particular for character assesment. I have no idea what is it about, please guide me on this one


----------



## zpat978

Any invites ICT occupations for 55 + 5(SS) from NSW, Vic, QLD? wondering if 55 + 5 (SS) stand a chance for any ICT occumpations?


----------



## AA007

Jolly47 said:


> Hi guys need your help..I lodged my visa on 27th July and today assigned with CO. She requested me following document to submit in 28 days.
> 1)Personal Particular for character assessment for me and wife
> 2) Police Clearnce certificates for both
> 3) Medicals for both
> 
> I need help one point 1) personal particular for character assesment. I have no idea what is it about, please guide me on this one


Personal Particular for character assessment is form 80
Additional personal particulars is form 1221
Normally in CO contact, an attachment named checklist and details describes these details.


----------



## dheeraj81

Jolly47 said:


> Hi guys need your help..I lodged my visa on 27th July and today assigned with CO. She requested me following document to submit in 28 days.
> 1)Personal Particular for character assessment for me and wife
> 2) Police Clearnce certificates for both
> 3) Medicals for both
> 
> I need help one point 1) personal particular for character assesment. I have no idea what is it about, please guide me on this one


Form 80 and 1221


----------



## ozland0123

*ozland*



thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I sensed some trouble. 😰
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


We have same State ( NSW). Documents uploaded PCC,Medical and Forms as per request of CO. Status not yet changed to Assessment in Progress for the last one month. Waiting anxiously for my Grant. Visa Applied on May 2016,


----------



## 65Points!

nickchamp said:


> I appreciate ur response.
> I think there are 2 challenges which comes into mind is
> 1. Getting a job
> 2. Home sickness.
> 
> Over riding these twos everything can be managed.
> 
> Any suggestions on job hunting in nsw.
> ! more clarification 65 Points : i have applied in 190 subclass, since there is a commitment to work in nsw for 2 years. Is there any law that abide use not to go to another state or region. MAy be newzealand either.
> 
> Please clear the same.


Job - Put in your CV in all the job portals, email your CV to all potential employers whose emails can be sourced from the internet, and if none works, add volunteering as an option, and soon enough you should have some response. You will need to have patience and persistence, and my suggestion, have enough funds to last you a decent number of months such that you can concentrate on getting a job in the occupation you have had your skill assessed in.

190SC visa obligation - Visa are issued with or w/o conditions. If your visa specifically mentions that the stay in the respective state is mandatory, you will have to follow it for the validity of the visa since that becomes legally binding, though to stay in the sponsoring state is no more than a moral obligation if the visa comes without any such condition, which is what generally the rule is, which means you are not legally obliged to stay in the sponsoring state.

New Zealand - Can't comment, not aware.


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi Guys, just a simple question. 
Can high blood pressure be a reason for 190 visa refusal?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Guys, just a simple question.
> Can high blood pressure be a reason for 190 visa refusal?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No They only look for TB,HIV Cancer etc.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Diligence said:


> No They only look for TB,HIV Cancer etc.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

hi 
Thanks for the logical explainations.

Again the Q of the year every 1 asks the same again and again and i m asking too. 
45 days to Visa lodge, Expected timelines says 12 weeks, Waiting for the CO to respond to the Application. 

Secondly, when is the time when CO or DIBP does not work for Issuing PR in a year in case of 190. Acc to my info, it does not have any cap applicable for 190 subclass, so whole year they will keep on issuing PR. Please confirm. :eyebrows::second:


----------



## Jolly47

Thanks guys


dheeraj81 said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys need your help..I lodged my visa on 27th July and today assigned with CO. She requested me following document to submit in 28 days.
> 1)Personal Particular for character assessment for me and wife
> 2) Police Clearnce certificates for both
> 3) Medicals for both
> 
> I need help one point 1) personal particular for character assesment. I have no idea what is it about, please guide me on this one
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80 and 1221
Click to expand...


----------



## Sandyimmi

Dear all...i need one guidance..my ex company HR was not ready to provide my job details as per the format provided by immi agent..so as per agent's advice I took the experience and referral letters from my colleagues regarding my roles and responsibilities in their personal capacities not on letterhead. Now the senior executive is showing apprehensions on this..do u think it can be a problem? Can DIBP raise questions that they are not authorised to give such letter other than HR


----------



## visa190qld

*visa 190 QLD*

Hi,

I am waiting for visa since Feb 2016. CO contact before 5 month.

Any one same boat ? QLD ?


----------



## ASD123

Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.

Find my timelines below: 
16/03/16 - Invitation received 
10/04/16 - Visa lodged 
23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW 
Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16

Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> In a spot where there were no updates for last 3 months
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> Wrote an email and response was "Routine check in progress"
> 
> Its been more than 90 days
> Any assistance where it could have been stuck ????


Late submission of requested documents can also push back files. They pick easy and complete cases first. 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Jolly47 said:


> Hi guys need your help..I lodged my visa on 27th July and today assigned with CO. She requested me following document to submit in 28 days.
> 1)Personal Particular for character assessment for me and wife
> 2) Police Clearnce certificates for both
> 3) Medicals for both
> 
> I need help one point 1) personal particular for character assesment. I have no idea what is it about, please guide me on this one


Form 80 and 1221.....!

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Can you provide the time at which you received that grant mail?

Congratulations to you and family members.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congrats !!


----------



## AJAUS

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Can you provide the time at which you received that grant mail?
> 
> Congratulations to you and family members.




Congratulations ASD123. What were the additional documents requested and how did you get to know about employment verification?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cink

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congrats!! which time did u received mail? i heard they send early morning and did u got mail from skill select also?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats @ASD123. All the very best.

Hope the rest will get the grant soooon. God Bless us all




ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


----------



## Diligence

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congratulations ASD123

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## man25

*congrats*



ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congratulations ASD123. Best of luck for your future!! And thank you for your kind words. I pray, we all get our visas' soon - including myself .


----------



## Sufyan.h

*subclass 190 & 189*

Hi all;
good day

EOI was updated on MAY 28th 2016 with a total points 60+5=65(the 5 points are for the stat nomination ) to NSW visa subclass 190 occupation ICT system analyst.
and visa subclass 189 with a total points of 60.

any idea when i might receive an ITA.

thanks


----------



## bocko

ASD123 said:


> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...


Congrats!!
C'mon Brisbane, go back to work 

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prabinjo

vikaschandra said:


> Which panel physcian have you referred in Dubai? when you say blood test report came positive does it mean the kids were diagonsed to have Exposure to TB?




Hi
I am confused 
Isn't TV tested by X-ray 
And throughly spit from throat !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Prabinjo said:


> Hi
> I am confused
> Isn't TV tested by X-ray
> And throughly spit from throat !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tb is tested by blood test and x-ray if something is detected more tests are done


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi all,

Last week CO had requested for PCC and Medical and all of them have been submitted today. If PCC and medical are the only documents requested by CO, does it mean that the CO doesn't need anymore documents such as employment evidences etc.?
I believe that if CO needed anymore documents, he would have asked for those documents together when he requested for PCC and Med.


----------



## santhiusha

*Queensland State Sponsorship*



itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.


Hi,
I am santhi from India. I applied EOI for Queensland SS on 26/7/2016. But still I didn't received any invitation. I read information from some of the websites that it will take only one to two weeks to receive invitation. Any one received invitation from Queensland who applied between 25/7/2016 to 31/7/2016.

Thanks


----------



## sachinm01

Nope not yet!
Dont know what happened , earlier they invited in a day.


----------



## Ravikumar85

Anyone here has been requested documents from CO twice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASD123

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> ASD123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, So finally I received the golden mail today. I along with my family have received the Grant today.
> 
> Find my timelines below:
> 16/03/16 - Invitation received
> 10/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 23/05/16 - CO request for additional documents. ...CO from Adelaide. -Documents submitted: 02 Jun 16.
> Occupation: Chemist Applied for : NSW
> Employement verification: 04 Aug 16
> VISA Grant : 11 Aug 16
> 
> Many thanks to all the members. Best of luck of who are waiting...Pls don't worry..Its just the test of your patience..Visa is on the way...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide the time at which you received that grant mail?
> 
> Congratulations to you and family members.
Click to expand...


It was 6:50 IST


----------



## vikaschandra

Diligence said:


> Tb is tested by blood test and x-ray if something is detected more tests are done
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


For kids they usually do Mantoux test (skin test) or IGRA test (blood test)


----------



## zeeshan578

I have applied for 190 visa nsw and its been 3 month and i dint hear any thing from the immigration people australia. I want to know how much time will it take .
55 +5 60 pionts.


----------



## sat123

Ravikumar85 said:


> Anyone here has been requested documents from CO twice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We can see cases in immitracker where folks have mentioned that CO contacted them twice.


----------



## Ravikumar85

Thank you. PCC submitted, medical is done and submitted to DIBP. Status now is 'assessment in progress'. Waiting starts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## san575

Hello Vikas, I applied for a 190 visa on April onshore and I am on a student visa. But now I have to pay huge amount to maintain that visa. I am thinking to go overseas this week and mail the case officer about it. Can I take a bridging visa B before I go ? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## visa190qld

san575 said:


> Hello Vikas, I applied for a 190 visa on April onshore and I am on a student visa. But now I have to pay huge amount to maintain that visa. I am thinking to go overseas this week and mail the case officer about it. Can I take a bridging visa B before I go ? Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I am also in same condition.

You can ask for voluntary visa cancellation and you will get Brid visa E and you are not allowed to travel or work on that visa. By this way you can save your fees.

I am thinking to do this process this week. Are you in NSW ? what is your timeline for process ?


----------



## san575

I am in Melbourne. what is the process of voluntary visa cancellation? what should i do for that?





visa190qld said:


> Hi,
> I am also in same condition.
> 
> You can ask for voluntary visa cancellation and you will get Brid visa E and you are not allowed to travel or work on that visa. By this way you can save your fees.
> 
> I am thinking to do this process this week. Are you in NSW ? what is your timeline for process ?


----------



## visa190qld

san575 said:


> I am in Melbourne. what is the process of voluntary visa cancellation? what should i do for that?


I received following Email when i ask immigration about visa cancellation.

There are some consequences for voluntarily cancelling your current visa while waiting for the outcome of your pending visa application.

Please read the below information carefully as it outilnes the consequences and process for voluntarily cancelling your current visa. 

When you applied for your pending visa, you were granted a Bridging Visa A (BVA) which does not come into effect until your current ceases naturally. If you choose to cancel your current visa the BVA will also be cancelled.

Once your current visa is cancelled you will become unlawful. Becoming unlawful will not affect your pending visa application; however it may delay some future applications such as applying for Australian Citizenship. You will need to regulate your immigration status by applying for a Bridging Visa E (BVE).

Once your student visa is cancelled the only Bridging visa you are eligible for is a Bridging Visa E. There are limitations associated with holding a BVE:

1. Travel Limitation - BVE will only allow you to depart Australia. Once you depart on a BVE, it will automatically ceaseand if you wish to return to Australia you will need to apply for another visa.



2. Work Limitation - The BVE you obtain will have 'No Work' condition imposed on it. If you wish to work while holding a BVE, you may lodge an application at the Compliance Counters in your nearest Immigration office to have the No Work condition removed. However, there is NO guarantee that you will be granted work rights.





The cancellation of your current visa will also impose a section 48 bar against you. This will prevent you from applying for another temporary visa onshore in Australia. It does not affect your pending visa application however you will have limited visa options if your pending visa is not granted.

If you wish to proceed with the cancellation, you will need to respond to this email, attach a copy of your passport and state that you fully understand the consequence of the cancellation in an email to NSW 457 Visa Cancellations Unit. 

Once we receive your cancellation request, a case officer will send you a Notice of Intention to Consider Cancellation. Once you receive the notice, read it carefully. You will have five working days to provide a written response. After the five working days has elapsed, the case will be placed in to a queue for finalisation. Once your current visa has been cancelled you will be notified of the outcome.

Once you receive the Notification of Decision to Cancel your current visa you can approach your nearest Immigration office to apply for a Bridging Visa E. You may also wish to discuss lodging an application to remove the no work condiion.

If you have made a decision not to voluntarily cancel your current visa, you will need to ensure you continue to comply with the associated conditions of your current visa.

Regards

XXXXXXX
Visa Cancellation Officer
Visa Cancellation Unit – NSW
General Cancellations Network
Department of Immigration and Border Protection 
Fax 8666 5959
Email:- [email protected]


----------



## san575

Thank you very much.



visa190qld said:


> I received following Email when i ask immigration about visa cancellation.
> 
> There are some consequences for voluntarily cancelling your current visa while waiting for the outcome of your pending visa application.
> 
> Please read the below information carefully as it outilnes the consequences and process for voluntarily cancelling your current visa.
> 
> When you applied for your pending visa, you were granted a Bridging Visa A (BVA) which does not come into effect until your current ceases naturally. If you choose to cancel your current visa the BVA will also be cancelled.
> 
> Once your current visa is cancelled you will become unlawful. Becoming unlawful will not affect your pending visa application; however it may delay some future applications such as applying for Australian Citizenship. You will need to regulate your immigration status by applying for a Bridging Visa E (BVE).
> 
> Once your student visa is cancelled the only Bridging visa you are eligible for is a Bridging Visa E. There are limitations associated with holding a BVE:
> 
> 1. Travel Limitation - BVE will only allow you to depart Australia. Once you depart on a BVE, it will automatically ceaseand if you wish to return to Australia you will need to apply for another visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Work Limitation - The BVE you obtain will have 'No Work' condition imposed on it. If you wish to work while holding a BVE, you may lodge an application at the Compliance Counters in your nearest Immigration office to have the No Work condition removed. However, there is NO guarantee that you will be granted work rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cancellation of your current visa will also impose a section 48 bar against you. This will prevent you from applying for another temporary visa onshore in Australia. It does not affect your pending visa application however you will have limited visa options if your pending visa is not granted.
> 
> If you wish to proceed with the cancellation, you will need to respond to this email, attach a copy of your passport and state that you fully understand the consequence of the cancellation in an email to NSW 457 Visa Cancellations Unit.
> 
> Once we receive your cancellation request, a case officer will send you a Notice of Intention to Consider Cancellation. Once you receive the notice, read it carefully. You will have five working days to provide a written response. After the five working days has elapsed, the case will be placed in to a queue for finalisation. Once your current visa has been cancelled you will be notified of the outcome.
> 
> Once you receive the Notification of Decision to Cancel your current visa you can approach your nearest Immigration office to apply for a Bridging Visa E. You may also wish to discuss lodging an application to remove the no work condiion.
> 
> If you have made a decision not to voluntarily cancel your current visa, you will need to ensure you continue to comply with the associated conditions of your current visa.
> 
> Regards
> 
> XXXXXXX
> Visa Cancellation Officer
> Visa Cancellation Unit – NSW
> General Cancellations Network
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Fax 8666 5959
> Email:- [email protected]


----------



## visa190qld

can you post your time line ?

Thank you


----------



## san575

visa190qld said:


> can you post your time line ?
> 
> Thank you


visa lodged : 8th april 2016
co contact: 24may 2016( pte report for myself ,english evidence for my wife and birth certificate for my baby and medical for baby)
document sub : 30 may and medical done on same day. since then assessment in progress status


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

san575 said:


> visa lodged : 8th april 2016
> co contact: 24may 2016( pte report for myself ,english evidence for my wife and birth certificate for my baby and medical for baby)
> document sub : 30 may and medical done on same day. since then assessment in progress status


We are in the same boat. 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## visa190qld

HI Are you also on student visa now ?


----------



## nickchamp

*Any one for NSW waiting for grant more than 50 days of Visa lodged*

Hi everyone 
Any one for 190 NSW , waiting for VIsa grant for more than 50 days after being contacted by CO for further docs. 

Regards


----------



## mohnishsharma

nickchamp said:


> Hi everyone
> Any one for 190 NSW , waiting for VIsa grant for more than 50 days after being contacted by CO for further docs.
> 
> Regards


Hi 

Its been 66 days since CO contact and no further correspondence since 6th June 2016.

Even called twice but no use.


----------



## mamoon

Yes Ravi,

I have been asked for a document twice.



Ravikumar85 said:


> Anyone here has been requested documents from CO twice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

hi 
i gave a call today to DIBP contact no 
so they are saying the application is in progress with them and if docs required CO will contact by himself. 
Approximately 20 days now after CO contacted. Was wondering how fast is NSW process is for 190, QLD and other regions have a lot of buffer time taken by CO teams. 
Whats your CO team reference name. 
I just got the name of the CO in the mail. no team mentioned


----------



## mohnishsharma

Nothing mentioned in the mail regarding team & all

Mail recd only with name of CO

Don't know how much time they need to check a single document..........


----------



## sushil007

Hi,
I got My 190 Visa invitation today from Victoria. Not sure what to do next.
Need some advise from experts specially from singapore. Do we need to get medical certificate and police clearance certificate before applying and where to get it. What are the other documents necessary for application?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gaurav.career

*passport query*

Hi all,

Iam not living on the address provided on my passport anymore. Iam shifted to new home. Will there b any issue during PCC or any other stage during the process . Iam not the primary applicant , Iam secondary applicant. Already received +tive ACS and applying for EOI in 15 days . Thanks


----------



## loveaussi

Ravikumar85 said:


> Anyone here has been requested documents from CO twice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was contacted twice


----------



## AA007

loveaussi said:


> Ravikumar85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here has been requested documents from CO twice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I was contacted twice
Click to expand...

When was the 2nd contact and what was requested


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi all,
Anybody here got grant from GSM Brisbane after July 2016?

It seems like their process has become very slow recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indrand

sushil007 said:


> Hi,
> I got My 190 Visa invitation today from Victoria. Not sure what to do next.
> Need some advise from experts specially from singapore. Do we need to get medical certificate and police clearance certificate before applying and where to get it. What are the other documents necessary for application?
> Thanks in advance!


I also just got it. I am going to submit all my documents including PCC and Form 80 and 1221. I dont know how to go about doing medicals. In already living in Melbourne and trying to figure out how to do this before i submit for visa so i can get direct grant.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

indrand said:


> I also just got it. I am going to submit all my documents including PCC and Form 80 and 1221. I dont know how to go about doing medicals. In already living in Melbourne and trying to figure out how to do this before i submit for visa so i can get direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




If you're going to lodge your visa without medical, better wait for your CO to request for medical. Otherwise the process will slow down due to different HAP IDs. It's been clearly mentioned on DIBP website.

Also, bear in mind that front loading PCC and Medical does not always mean that you will get direct grant. It's about all your documentation and if the CO thinks any document is missing, you will be contacted. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

indrand said:


> I also just got it. I am going to submit all my documents including PCC and Form 80 and 1221. I dont know how to go about doing medicals. In already living in Melbourne and trying to figure out how to do this before i submit for visa so i can get direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


If you want to go for medicals before visa lodge, do it through my health declaration form in immiaccount. Generate Hap ID and go for medicals.
Then lodged visa and mention those HAP id.
Mostly people do like this.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi All, 
Is there any thread for applicants waiting for 190 grant from GSM Brisbane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## san575

I have been waiting since 128 days now.


Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any thread for applicants waiting for 190 grant from GSM Brisbane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

san575 said:


> I have been waiting since 128 days now.




Did you call them?
I think either your documentation is not perfect or you must be from a high risk country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any thread for applicants waiting for 190 grant from GSM Brisbane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


156 days since visa lodgement, no contact from GSM


----------



## Ravikumar85

manc0108 said:


> 156 days since visa lodgement, no contact from GSM




Ok. Which country are you from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manc0108

Ravikumar85 said:


> Ok. Which country are you from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


India


----------



## Ravikumar85

manc0108 said:


> India




Ok. It will take long time for processes like background verification and employment verification especially if you've lived or worked in countries like India. It depends on the countries you've lived and worked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

240 days GSM.Brisbane


----------



## saqi

Hi all,
Is it mandatory to spend 2 years in state under 190 even if you don't find a job there or they are realistic and let you move to other state and it does not affect your citizenship process. One of my friend told me that you can relocate to other state if you don't find a job. Any replies according to the experience.


----------



## Ravikumar85

saqi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it mandatory to spend 2 years in state under 190 even if you don't find a job there or they are realistic and let you move to other state and it does not affect your citizenship process. One of my friend told me that you can relocate to other state if you don't find a job. Any replies according to the experience.




Your 190 visa granted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saqi

not yet


----------



## kaazme

how much avg time taken by QLD recently to nominate after all docs submitted to invitation portal??


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

*Got The Grant : )*

Nominated Occupation: Marketing Specialist ANZSCO Code: 225113
Vetassess Positive Outcome Letter – 31 March 2015
PTE (First Attempt): 12 June 2015 , Overall – 78, L – 74, R – 82, S – 88, W – 76
EOI : 20 June 2015
NSW EOI Invitation/ Application sent / EOI Approved: 29 Jan 2015 / 4 Feb 2016 / 9 Feb 2016
Visa Applied on / Visa Fees paid : 22 March 2016
First CO Contact: 5 May 2016 : Personal particulars for character assessment, Police clearance certificates Evidence of employment- Tax returns and pay slips Immigration, Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List), Marriage certificate Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
NO Employment Verification
Visa Grant – 12 August 2016


----------



## outworldy cartoon1

sheersh_srivastava said:


> Nominated Occupation: Marketing Specialist ANZSCO Code: 225113
> Vetassess Positive Outcome Letter – 31 March 2015
> PTE (First Attempt): 12 June 2015 , Overall – 78, L – 74, R – 82, S – 88, W – 76
> EOI : 20 June 2015
> NSW EOI Invitation/ Application sent / EOI Approved: 29 Jan 2015 / 4 Feb 2016 / 9 Feb 2016
> Visa Applied on / Visa Fees paid : 22 March 2016
> First CO Contact: 5 May 2016 : Personal particulars for character assessment, Police clearance certificates Evidence of employment- Tax returns and pay slips Immigration, Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List), Marriage certificate Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> NO Employment Verification
> Visa Grant – 12 August 2016


Congrats, can you please give your points details too?


----------



## Ravikumar85

sheersh_srivastava said:


> Nominated Occupation: Marketing Specialist ANZSCO Code: 225113
> 
> Vetassess Positive Outcome Letter – 31 March 2015
> 
> PTE (First Attempt): 12 June 2015 , Overall – 78, L – 74, R – 82, S – 88, W – 76
> 
> EOI : 20 June 2015
> 
> NSW EOI Invitation/ Application sent / EOI Approved: 29 Jan 2015 / 4 Feb 2016 / 9 Feb 2016
> 
> Visa Applied on / Visa Fees paid : 22 March 2016
> 
> First CO Contact: 5 May 2016 : Personal particulars for character assessment, Police clearance certificates Evidence of employment- Tax returns and pay slips Immigration, Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List), Marriage certificate Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> 
> NO Employment Verification
> 
> Visa Grant – 12 August 2016



Congratulations!
Which team?, Brisbane or Adelaide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## san575

I am from Nepal. I was asked to submit my pte score online ,asked functional english proof for my wife and finally medical for my daughter on 24 th may. I have called them twice and the latest reply was your file will be looked upon soon .



Ravikumar85 said:


> Did you call them?
> I think either your documentation is not perfect or you must be from a high risk country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

san575 said:


> I am from Nepal. I was asked to submit my pte score online ,asked functional english proof for my wife and finally medical for my daughter on 24 th may. I have called them twice and the latest reply was your file will be looked upon soon .




Ok. Hopefully you will get the grant soon. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> Congrats, can you please give your points details too?


Age – 30
PTE – 10
Educational Qualifications – 15
Skilled Employment – 5
Nomination by NSW – 5
Total – 65 Points


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

Ravikumar85 said:


> Congratulations!
> Which team?, Brisbane or Adelaide?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GSM Brisbane


----------



## A-A

Hi All,

Hi All,

I have been asked by the case office to provide the following:

Evidence of employment - see below - evidence of salary

I have already provided the salary slips, what can be the evidence now?

A-A


----------



## hari_it_ram

A-A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been asked by the case office to provide the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence of employment - see below - evidence of salary
> 
> 
> 
> I have already provided the salary slips, what can be the evidence now?
> 
> 
> 
> A-A



Lots of other documents can be given as evidence to prove the salary.

Bank Statement
Form 16 ( if in India )
IT Returns 
26AS - TRACES
PF Statement




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

A-A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked by the case office to provide the following:
> 
> Evidence of employment - see below - evidence of salary
> 
> I have already provided the salary slips, what can be the evidence now?
> 
> A-A


Offer Letter
Appointment Letter
Confirmation Letter
Bank Statement showing salary credit (Important)
Form 16 (most important)
Salary Slips (Important)
Appraisal Letter
Promotion / Appreciation Letters (if any)
Relieving / Termination Letters (in case of previous employers)
Full & Final Settlement Letter (in case of previous employers)
Letter from HR stating your period of employment, designation, salary details, department, working hours per week, roles & responsibilities etc stating a proof of your employment. (if possible)


----------



## A-A

sheersh_srivastava said:


> Offer Letter
> Appointment Letter
> Confirmation Letter
> Bank Statement showing salary credit (Important)
> Form 16 (most important)
> Salary Slips (Important)
> Appraisal Letter
> Promotion / Appreciation Letters (if any)
> Relieving / Termination Letters (in case of previous employers)
> Full & Final Settlement Letter (in case of previous employers)
> Letter from HR stating your period of employment, designation, salary details, department, working hours per week, roles & responsibilities etc stating a proof of your employment. (if possible)


Thanks for your feedback. My experience contains two jobs. I do not have complete salary slips on one job. I did job there for 5 years but I only have salary slips for 3 years. What to do in this case?

A-A


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

A-A said:


> Thanks for your feedback. My experience contains two jobs. I do not have complete salary slips on one job. I did job there for 5 years but I only have salary slips for 3 years. What to do in this case?
> 
> A-A


Even I had 2 previous employers, I had salary slips of none of them. I submitted only below docs... :

Appointment Letter
Confirmation Letter
Bank Statement showing salary credit 
Form 16 + IT Return
Salary Slips 
Relieving / Termination Letters 

I got the grant... you will too get it.. don't worry !!


----------



## AJAUS

sheersh_srivastava said:


> Even I had 2 previous employers, I had salary slips of none of them. I submitted only below docs... :
> 
> 
> 
> Appointment Letter
> 
> Confirmation Letter
> 
> Bank Statement showing salary credit
> 
> Form 16 + IT Return
> 
> Salary Slips
> 
> Relieving / Termination Letters
> 
> 
> 
> I got the grant... you will too get it.. don't worry !!




Congrats Sheersh. So you did submit the salary slips for both employers or not?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-A

sheersh_srivastava said:


> Even I had 2 previous employers, I had salary slips of none of them. I submitted only below docs... :
> 
> Appointment Letter
> Confirmation Letter
> Bank Statement showing salary credit
> Form 16 + IT Return
> Salary Slips
> Relieving / Termination Letters
> 
> I got the grant... you will too get it.. don't worry !!


That's a bit relaxing. A bit of confusion you mentioned you did not have salary slips but in below docs you mentioned salary slips how you managed that? Or its a writing mistake?

Secondly my bank statement is huge due to frequent ATM transactions. Can I only take the pages which show salary transfer and send that? Otherwise it would be difficult to scan 400 pages and upload.

A-A


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

A-A said:


> That's a bit relaxing. A bit of confusion you mentioned you did not have salary slips but in below docs you mentioned salary slips how you managed that? Or its a writing mistake?
> 
> Secondly my bank statement is huge due to frequent ATM transactions. Can I only take the pages which show salary transfer and send that? Otherwise it would be difficult to scan 400 pages and upload.
> 
> A-A


Yes you are right, please excuse me that's a typing mistake, I did not had salary slips for previous organisations.

I will suggest to upload the entire bank statement for that tenure when you were there with your previous employer, I mean, why to take risk !!


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

AJAUS said:


> Congrats Sheersh. So you did submit the salary slips for both employers or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That was a typing mistake,

I did not submit salary slips for previous employers but yes I submitted the same for current organisation (which obviously I can manage)

For Salary proof, I think Offer Letter (with CTC breakup) + Form 16 + IT Return + Bank Statement + Appraisal / Promotion Letter (with revised CTC Breakup, if available) will suffice the requirement


----------



## mnak1983

I received positive assessment result from ACS as Computer Network and System Engineer 263111 with 8 years of experience. My total score is now 55 or 50. My IELTS score is Overall:7.0, 7.5,6.5,6.5,8.Could you please give me an idea about the following question.
IELTS overall 7.0 is enough for get nomination or it require a better score? or I can apply any other state?

How long the process is because I want to move to Australia end of this year.


Hope to listen from you soon.


----------



## A-A

sheersh_srivastava said:


> That was a typing mistake,
> 
> I did not submit salary slips for previous employers but yes I submitted the same for current organisation (which obviously I can manage)
> 
> For Salary proof, I think Offer Letter (with CTC breakup) + Form 16 + IT Return + Bank Statement + Appraisal / Promotion Letter (with revised CTC Breakup, if available) will suffice the requirement


Hi Thanks for the clarification.

What is Form 16? Is it available on Department website?


----------



## sheersh_srivastava

A-A said:


> Hi Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> What is Form 16? Is it available on Department website?


Every year your employer will issue this document. It is a certificate under section 203 of the Income-Tax Act, 1961, which gives information on the tax deducted at source (TDS) from income chargeable under the head “salaries”. Simply put, it gives details of the tax deducted by the employer.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hope for the best for next week

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Ravikumar85

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Hope for the best for next week
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch




Which GSM?
Brisbane or Adelaide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indrand

Form 80 Q18 Have you travellee to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years? 

My problem is I have travelled extensively in the last 10 years both for personal and work purposes .. i have exhausted 5 passports.. 

Do you think they expect you to list all the details of each trip / stamp in the passport?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

Actually yes... Unfortunately for frequent travellers.. Even day visits etc everything... How I went about it was I took my passports within the 10 year range and started from first page logging date and in front of it country in excel file once done what I did was I sorted that according to the date so each visit had 4 stamps then I knew when I entered a country and when I left... It was tedious but worked perfectly... The only catch is hope you have all your passports with u


----------



## elecengr

dear friends

i am looking for a good consultant in chandigarh.
can anybody pls recommend ?

regards


----------



## AJAUS

elecengr said:


> dear friends
> 
> i am looking for a good consultant in chandigarh.
> can anybody pls recommend ?
> 
> regards




Not sure about best but do not go to WWICS, they are the worst. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elecengr

AJAUS said:


> Not sure about best but do not go to WWICS, they are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks bro

i also heard frm another forum about their bad professionalism though they advertise so much.
thts y i am confused so much. 

regards


----------



## nickchamp

sheersh_srivastava said:


> Offer Letter
> Appointment Letter
> Confirmation Letter
> Bank Statement showing salary credit (Important)
> Form 16 (most important)
> Salary Slips (Important)
> Appraisal Letter
> Promotion / Appreciation Letters (if any)
> Relieving / Termination Letters (in case of previous employers)
> Full & Final Settlement Letter (in case of previous employers)
> Letter from HR stating your period of employment, designation, salary details, department, working hours per week, roles & responsibilities etc stating a proof of your employment. (if possible)


Hi , I have provided the salary slip of 3 months of the current employer as an evidences, I have not share form 16, IT returns or Bank statement. 

As an evidence of Experience : I have provided the Employment letter, Relieving letter, CTC break up, And job references or Job duties list by employer HR department. 

Would that be enough guys because here you are mentioning a lot of documents to be provided for experience evidence.


----------



## nickchamp

AJAUS said:


> Not sure about best but do not go to WWICS, they are the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi guys , 
These agents are of no use, i tried with immigrationxpert.com, that bloody guy is of no use. These people will make contract and till your acs is done they will take 90 Percent of ur payment, after that they will play around according to the clients they have. Teams are not skillful and not bothered for your process completion at all. I am fed up with such an attitude. Better to go for the process by your self.


----------



## sat123

smfaheem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me tell my issue...I have submitted my 189 EOI on 20-DEC-2015 with 60 points as software engineer (261313). My birthday was on 6th of August (just few days back). I just downloaded my points breakdown pdf file and it is showing my visa date of effect as "06-Aug-2016" instead of "20-Dec-2015". When i login to skillselect, it still shows the correct date of effect i.e. 20-dec-2015 on the main screen. I am really disturbed why points breakdown pdf is showing the wrong date of effect (i.e. my birthday) instead of correct one (i.e. 20-dec-2015), while on Skillselect main page DOE is still correct. I have not updated my EOI and my points have not changed either so why this discrepency?? Has anyone faced similar issue before?? Any senior, kindly shed some light?? What is my correct date of effect? Why is it changed in points breakdown pdf? I cant bear this change in DOE as it will pull me 8 months back in queue (from dec to aug). Thanks in advance.


Is your agre bracket changing after this birthday?


----------



## sat123

nickchamp said:


> Hi , I have provided the salary slip of 3 months of the current employer as an evidences, I have not share form 16, IT returns or Bank statement.
> 
> As an evidence of Experience : I have provided the Employment letter, Relieving letter, CTC break up, And job references or Job duties list by employer HR department.
> 
> Would that be enough guys because here you are mentioning a lot of documents to be provided for experience evidence.


I had provided all the documents that you have provided, in fact salary slip of six months. But I was still contacted by CO for employment references. I have now provided returns, form 16, more payslips dating 10 years back. Let's see if these are accepted this time.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sheersh_srivastava said:


> Nominated Occupation: Marketing Specialist ANZSCO Code: 225113
> Vetassess Positive Outcome Letter – 31 March 2015
> PTE (First Attempt): 12 June 2015 , Overall – 78, L – 74, R – 82, S – 88, W – 76
> EOI : 20 June 2015
> NSW EOI Invitation/ Application sent / EOI Approved: 29 Jan 2015 / 4 Feb 2016 / 9 Feb 2016
> Visa Applied on / Visa Fees paid : 22 March 2016
> First CO Contact: 5 May 2016 : Personal particulars for character assessment, Police clearance certificates Evidence of employment- Tax returns and pay slips Immigration, Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List), Marriage certificate Evidence of your relationship with your spouse
> NO Employment Verification
> Visa Grant – 12 August 2016


Congrats !! Sheersh....


----------



## visa190qld

I am waiting since 185 Days +++. Co contact 150 ++++ Days..


----------



## Gsun

mnak1983 said:


> I received positive assessment result from ACS as Computer Network and System Engineer 263111 with 8 years of experience. My total score is now 55 or 50. My IELTS score is Overall:7.0, 7.5,6.5,6.5,8.Could you please give me an idea about the following question.
> IELTS overall 7.0 is enough for get nomination or it require a better score? or I can apply any other state?
> 
> How long the process is because I want to move to Australia end of this year.
> 
> 
> Hope to listen from you soon.


To claim 10 points for English you need 7 in each category of IELTS, overall 7 is not sufficient.


----------



## Diligence

Gsun said:


> To claim 10 points for English you need 7 in each category of IELTS, overall 7 is not sufficient.


No 7 in each category is mandatory!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi all, logically a single applicant's (no dependent family members, no spouse or kids to migrate with) application has to be processed faster than the applications with many migrating family members. Am I right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfaheem

sat123 said:


> Is your agre bracket changing after this birthday?


No it is not changing


----------



## sushil007

indrand said:


> I also just got it. I am going to submit all my documents including PCC and Form 80 and 1221. I dont know how to go about doing medicals. In already living in Melbourne and trying to figure out how to do this before i submit for visa so i can get direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks indrand for reply. 
I logged in to my immi account and filled all details till last page and got a "Submit Now" button. But i did not see option to submit PCC, form 80 or 1221 or any other document you are talking about(except medical). I am so confused. I have not submitted but saved the details to submit it later. 

Please advise!!


----------



## indrand

sushil007 said:


> Thanks indrand for reply.
> I logged in to my immi account and filled all details till last page and got a "Submit Now" button. But i did not see option to submit PCC, form 80 or 1221 or any other document you are talking about(except medical). I am so confused. I have not submitted but saved the details to submit it later.
> 
> Please advise!!


It looks like you are going through the same sort of questions that i had when i was doing this. Click submit and everything becomes available for you to attach and submit.

Still it might be a good idea to have all your documents ready to load.

Im not clear if you load a document and want to delete and change what you loaded is possible. I still have some questions but trying to understand it myself first. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil007

indrand said:


> It looks like you are going through the same sort of questions that i had when i was doing this. Click submit and everything becomes available for you to attach and submit.
> 
> Still it might be a good idea to have all your documents ready to load.
> 
> Im not clear if you load a document and want to delete and change what you loaded is possible. I still have some questions but trying to understand it myself first. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


 thanks for the response. I really appreciate it. 
When I submit it asks to make payment. Seems only after I pay those options to upload docs will be visible. I will submit tomorrow maybe.


----------



## sat123

sushil007 said:


> Thanks indrand for reply.
> I logged in to my immi account and filled all details till last page and got a "Submit Now" button. But i did not see option to submit PCC, form 80 or 1221 or any other document you are talking about(except medical). I am so confused. I have not submitted but saved the details to submit it later.
> 
> Please advise!!


Go ahead and submit. You can keep on adding docs anytime. You will get a link to attach documents in left navigation.


----------



## rameshbestha

Hi All,

I submitted all the documents on 10/08/2016. How long it will take to get the grant. 

:fingerscrossed::confused2:

Thanks


----------



## fardeen32

Lol... Ramesh we have people waiting for 200 days from the day doc submitted, so just forgot about it for next 6 months , Luck matters a lot here


----------



## Ravikumar85

fardeen32 said:


> Lol... Ramesh we have people waiting for 200 days from the day doc submitted, so just forgot about it for next 6 months , Luck matters a lot here




Not really. If you're waiting for 200 days, it doesn't mean that everybody have to be the same. I've seen people getting grant within a couple of weeks or within a month. It's all about your background and documentation. Please don't discourage other people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Fardeen got owned 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Imran_Taufique

rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted all the documents on 10/08/2016. How long it will take to get the grant.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::confused2:
> 
> Thanks


@Ramesh - The wait would depend on lot of factors. If all documents provided provided checked out and the CO decided that no further documents or verification is required then one could probably get the grant within a month! 

But in most cases, the CO would ask for more documents in case of all already not provided else if he feels that more documents are needed for example the case of work experience proof. It is best to provide all Job related documents before hand to avoid turn around time, as once a CO asks for documents then the case gets pushed by 4 - 6 weeks.

Wish you luck ! submit as much as possible early on.


----------



## simu1980

visa190qld said:


> I am waiting since 185 Days +++. Co contact 150 ++++ Days..


Hi, My Visa Lodged date is similar with yours (9th Feb). Waiting for the last 186 days...Last CO contact was on 4th July. Feeling very disappointed.

Hope they give us 190 Subclass Visa before waiting time of 190 days...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

simu1980 said:


> Hi, My Visa Lodged date is similar with yours (9th Feb). Waiting for the last 186 days...Last CO contact was on 4th July. Feeling very disappointed.
> 
> Hope they give us 190 Subclass Visa before waiting time of 190 days...


@simu1980
What was the last request from CO ? 
Once details are provided, then CO's have a cover for 4 - 6 weeks before they even need to touch the case. Thus, do not loose patience, we are all in the same boat.


----------



## joes1977

I have a question, this may not be a common one seen. My job code is part of the Skilled occupation list which states that English language requirement is 7 each band. Unfortunately in my 2 attempts I'm around the verge but failed to meet this. Agent insist we go ahead and file EOI, I'm skeptic about getting a positive response as Victoria State's SOL criteria is 7 in each band as i specified. Does anyone know if I would be eligible to get an invite only based on the points ? [55+5] with the eligibility of proficient English [overall 7].?


----------



## Raj M

joes1977 said:


> I have a question, this may not be a common one seen. My job code is part of the Skilled occupation list which states that English language requirement is 7 each band. Unfortunately in my 2 attempts I'm around the verge but failed to meet this. Agent insist we go ahead and file EOI, I'm skeptic about getting a positive response as Victoria State's SOL criteria is 7 in each band as i specified. Does anyone know if I would be eligible to get an invite only based on the points ? [55+5] with the eligibility of proficient English [overall 7].?


If they specifically asked for 7 in IELTS then you won't get an invite.


----------



## bocko

joes1977 said:


> I have a question, this may not be a common one seen. My job code is part of the Skilled occupation list which states that English language requirement is 7 each band. Unfortunately in my 2 attempts I'm around the verge but failed to meet this. Agent insist we go ahead and file EOI, I'm skeptic about getting a positive response as Victoria State's SOL criteria is 7 in each band as i specified. Does anyone know if I would be eligible to get an invite only based on the points ? [55+5] with the eligibility of proficient English [overall 7].?


Vic is quite strict re their criteria, if you apply now and get rejected you can't apply for another 6 months...I would think twice especially if you're paying fees to your agent


----------



## indrand

Anyone have advice if you upload a wrong document into ImmiAccount website. Is it possible to delete documents once you have uploaded and clicked confirm. The status of my application is only in Recieved because i just started the process 3 days ago, surely you should be able to modify/edit/delete documents

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## joes1977

Thanks Raj and bocko. This is news to me as agent was stating that they can always top up [update] the application when I get the relevant score in English but never spoke about the state of rejection. But if this is true then i will land in risk wasting 6 months for no reason..


----------



## jithu224

*Software tester 261314 trying for Vic statesponsorship*

Hi,

I'm new to Expat forum and I'm trying to get state sponsorship from Vitoria for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314.

MyDetails are
ACS skill assesment positive
IELTS 7.5 in each band
EOI Submitted on Oct 2015
Statesponsorship for Victoria submitted Dec 2015
Got statesponsership rejected by Feb 2016

Now I'm going to resubmit for Vic statesponsorship

I have done all the process till now and filed EOI through a migration agent.
But I'm not satsified with service they provide and would like to discontinue their service and do the balance process on my own. 
Since EOI was filed using their email, I dont have the credentials with me to log on. I dont have any hope that the agent will share these details with me 


I would like to have a quick guidance on the following query

*1.Is it possible for me to lodge a fresh EOI using my email ID so that I can use this EOI ID for the resubmission for victoria statesponsership?*


----------



## Diligence

jithu224 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Expat forum and I'm trying to get state sponsorship from Vitoria for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314.
> 
> MyDetails are
> ACS skill assesment positive
> IELTS 7.5 in each band
> EOI Submitted on Oct 2015
> Statesponsorship for Victoria submitted Dec 2015
> Got statesponsership rejected by Feb 2016
> 
> Now I'm going to resubmit for Vic statesponsorship
> 
> I have done all the process till now and filed EOI through a migration agent.
> But I'm not satsified with service they provide and would like to discontinue their service and do the balance process on my own.
> Since EOI was filed using their email, I dont have the credentials with me to log on. I dont have any hope that the agent will share these details with me
> 
> 
> I would like to have a quick guidance on the following query
> 
> *1.Is it possible for me to lodge a fresh EOI using my email ID so that I can use this EOI ID for the resubmission for victoria statesponsership?*


You can apply for a fresh eoi no problem!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokysmoko

Hi Gsun,

Please PM about the PTEA Gold kit.


----------



## sat123

joes1977 said:


> Thanks Raj and bocko. This is news to me as agent was stating that they can always top up [update] the application when I get the relevant score in English but never spoke about the state of rejection. But if this is true then i will land in risk wasting 6 months for no reason..


He is right that you can always update but in that case your EOI date also changes to date of update so why to take risk now.


----------



## sat123

jithu224 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Expat forum and I'm trying to get state sponsorship from Vitoria for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314.
> 
> MyDetails are
> ACS skill assesment positive
> IELTS 7.5 in each band
> EOI Submitted on Oct 2015
> Statesponsorship for Victoria submitted Dec 2015
> Got statesponsership rejected by Feb 2016
> 
> Now I'm going to resubmit for Vic statesponsorship
> 
> I have done all the process till now and filed EOI through a migration agent.
> But I'm not satsified with service they provide and would like to discontinue their service and do the balance process on my own.
> Since EOI was filed using their email, I dont have the credentials with me to log on. I dont have any hope that the agent will share these details with me
> 
> 
> I would like to have a quick guidance on the following query
> 
> *1.Is it possible for me to lodge a fresh EOI using my email ID so that I can use this EOI ID for the resubmission for victoria statesponsership?*


Please check the process and some sites, I think you should be able to update your existing EOI to make correction and indicate that you do not authorise the agent for communications or any update. And you can change correspondence etc to your id.


----------



## sat123

indrand said:


> Anyone have advice if you upload a wrong document into ImmiAccount website. Is it possible to delete documents once you have uploaded and clicked confirm. The status of my application is only in Recieved because i just started the process 3 days ago, surely you should be able to modify/edit/delete documents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Once a document is submitted then there is no way that you can update/delete or view document content. So be extra careful.


----------



## joes1977

jithu224 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to Expat forum and I'm trying to get state sponsorship from Vitoria for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314.
> 
> MyDetails are
> ACS skill assesment positive
> IELTS 7.5 in each band
> EOI Submitted on Oct 2015
> Statesponsorship for Victoria submitted Dec 2015
> Got statesponsership rejected by Feb 2016
> 
> Now I'm going to resubmit for Vic statesponsorship
> 
> I have done all the process till now and filed EOI through a migration agent.
> But I'm not satsified with service they provide and would like to discontinue their service and do the balance process on my own.
> Since EOI was filed using their email, I dont have the credentials with me to log on. I dont have any hope that the agent will share these details with me
> 
> 
> I would like to have a quick guidance on the following query
> 
> *1.Is it possible for me to lodge a fresh EOI using my email ID so that I can use this EOI ID for the resubmission for victoria statesponsership?*


Hope you have gone through the below link reg the agent/EOI stuff. I'm not sure if you can create a new skillselect account to lodge a fresh EOI. Will wait for the forum's response..
Can I use a migration agent to submit my EOI?


----------



## indrand

sat123 said:


> Once a document is submitted then there is no way that you can update/delete or view document content. So be extra careful.


Thanks Sat123. The reason i asked is i uploaded Employment Contract from Overseas into the Australian section. Should i just load the document twice so atleast it sits in the correct section?

Also do all documents have to be certified even like the employment contract?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

indrand said:


> Thanks Sat123. The reason i asked is i uploaded Employment Contract from Overseas into the Australian section. Should i just load the document twice so atleast it sits in the correct section?
> 
> Also do all documents have to be certified even like the employment contract?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yes you can submit under correct section again but cant delete old one.
And yes all documents should be certified. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jithu224

HI, joes1977... thanks for the link....I have gone through it and was helpful. But my exact scenario is not included in their FAQ ....waiting for more suggestions


----------



## sat123

jithu224 said:


> HI, joes1977... thanks for the link....I have gone through it and was helpful. But my exact scenario is not included in their FAQ ....waiting for more suggestions


I think your scenario is covered. Check ---
I want to change my migration agent. What do I need to do?

Also see if this discussion helps - 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ve-migration-agent-my-application.html#/enter

Basically you need to inform department that you are withdrawing authorised recipient and put yourself as primary. Do you have your TRN number?


----------



## babbar_manish

Hi Friends,

Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" since last 20 days.
Is it advisable to upload additional documents at this stage ?

I would like to upload old appraisal letters which I finally manage to find.

Thanks,
Manish

PCC & Medical: 27-Jul-16
Grant: Waiting


----------



## ozland0123

babbar_manish said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Status of my application is "Assessment in Progress" since last 20 days.
> Is it advisable to upload additional documents at this stage ?
> 
> I would like to upload old appraisal letters which I finally manage to find.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish
> 
> PCC & Medical: 27-Jul-16
> Grant: Waiting



My status is information requested since july 1st, 2016 although all documents have been uploaded dont know when will i have status as assessment in progress. Its been a month and status has not been changed


----------



## jithu224

Diligence said:


> You can apply for a fresh eoi no problem!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hi Diligence...Noted.Thank you for the info


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ozland0123 said:


> My status is information requested since july 1st, 2016 although all documents have been uploaded dont know when will i have status as assessment in progress. Its been a month and status has not been changed


Have you clicked information provided button after uploading docs requested?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

Moneyjheeta said:


> Have you clicked information provided button after uploading docs requested?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes i did.but still no any change in status


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ozland0123 said:


> Yes i did.but still no any change in status


It changes to assessment in progress after few minutes only on clicking IP button. You should call them regarding this technical issue or can chk technical support link in immiaccount. 
But i think you have technical reason to call even before call time of 90 days as they suggest.
You can call and discuss abt issue and even get tracking of your application if lucky.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Moneyjheeta said:


> Yes you can submit under correct section again but cant delete old one.
> And yes all documents should be certified.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


@Moneyjheeta - Not all documents needs to be certified as long as they are COLOR scans. If uploading a xerox/black and white copy of the original, only in that case certification would be needed.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Imran_Taufique said:


> @Moneyjheeta - Not all documents needs to be certified as long as they are COLOR scans. If uploading a xerox/black and white copy of the original, only in that case certification would be needed.


Ok..that i know..but just for being on safe side i said..coz i did same..because india comes under high risk country so did certified all.
Anyways thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Imran_Taufique said:


> @Moneyjheeta - Not all documents needs to be certified as long as they are COLOR scans. If uploading a xerox/black and white copy of the original, only in that case certification would be needed.




I think it depends on the circumstances you're in. Some assessing authorities also have mentioned on their website that only colour copies will be accepted, but in reality they accept black and white copies as well, if it's reasonable. I believe DIBP also has been following the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Any updates?

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## makapaka

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Any updates?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


What about you?
Have you called CO regarding your case?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Any updates?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


What additional docs were requested

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Guys I have a question. I lodged my visa 190 application on 21 Dec 2015, CO Contact was 21 Jan 2016 asked for medical form 80 1221, which I submitted on 5 Feb got medical clearance on 8 Feb. Now after 200 days another CO contacted me on 8 Aug asked for signed statement so they can verify my degree I provided that with in 2 hours. Now my question is will they again put my file on the side and come back to it after 4 to 6 weeks or will they pick it up sooner. It's already been 239 days since visa lodge.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## simu1980

Imran_Taufique said:


> @simu1980
> What was the last request from CO ?
> Once details are provided, then CO's have a cover for 4 - 6 weeks before they even need to touch the case. Thus, do not loose patience, we are all in the same boat.


Hi Imran,

I was asked to submit a health declaration form for my kids (Form 815) giving a commitment that I will be taking my kids for health check up within 4 weeks of arrival in Australia. This is due to their positive skin test of TB, I believe (though they had a clear chest x-ray later).

Hope they conclude my case soon.


----------



## subashkc1

*how to confirm as non migrating dependent family memebr*

Hi guys,

I received a mail from my CO asking to confirm if my child is non migrating dependent member or send documents if she is migrating dependent family member, the mail says nothing about how to confirm her as non migrating family member.

Can anyone give me any ideas how to do so.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## san575

Did you apply for bridging visa E?? I called the general Enquiry and the operator told me to fill the student information form first. do you know where exactly we should contact? Is it 131881? 
thank you for you help. Can you msg me your no as well plz?
Thank you




visa190qld said:


> I received following Email when i ask immigration about visa cancellation.
> 
> There are some consequences for voluntarily cancelling your current visa while waiting for the outcome of your pending visa application.
> 
> Please read the below information carefully as it outilnes the consequences and process for voluntarily cancelling your current visa.
> 
> When you applied for your pending visa, you were granted a Bridging Visa A (BVA) which does not come into effect until your current ceases naturally. If you choose to cancel your current visa the BVA will also be cancelled.
> 
> Once your current visa is cancelled you will become unlawful. Becoming unlawful will not affect your pending visa application; however it may delay some future applications such as applying for Australian Citizenship. You will need to regulate your immigration status by applying for a Bridging Visa E (BVE).
> 
> Once your student visa is cancelled the only Bridging visa you are eligible for is a Bridging Visa E. There are limitations associated with holding a BVE:
> 
> 1. Travel Limitation - BVE will only allow you to depart Australia. Once you depart on a BVE, it will automatically ceaseand if you wish to return to Australia you will need to apply for another visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Work Limitation - The BVE you obtain will have 'No Work' condition imposed on it. If you wish to work while holding a BVE, you may lodge an application at the Compliance Counters in your nearest Immigration office to have the No Work condition removed. However, there is NO guarantee that you will be granted work rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cancellation of your current visa will also impose a section 48 bar against you. This will prevent you from applying for another temporary visa onshore in Australia. It does not affect your pending visa application however you will have limited visa options if your pending visa is not granted.
> 
> If you wish to proceed with the cancellation, you will need to respond to this email, attach a copy of your passport and state that you fully understand the consequence of the cancellation in an email to NSW 457 Visa Cancellations Unit.
> 
> Once we receive your cancellation request, a case officer will send you a Notice of Intention to Consider Cancellation. Once you receive the notice, read it carefully. You will have five working days to provide a written response. After the five working days has elapsed, the case will be placed in to a queue for finalisation. Once your current visa has been cancelled you will be notified of the outcome.
> 
> Once you receive the Notification of Decision to Cancel your current visa you can approach your nearest Immigration office to apply for a Bridging Visa E. You may also wish to discuss lodging an application to remove the no work condiion.
> 
> If you have made a decision not to voluntarily cancel your current visa, you will need to ensure you continue to comply with the associated conditions of your current visa.
> 
> Regards
> 
> XXXXXXX
> Visa Cancellation Officer
> Visa Cancellation Unit – NSW
> General Cancellations Network
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> Fax 8666 5959
> Email:- [email protected]


----------



## subashkc1

Sorry I have no idea about bridging visa, I applied for a 190 visa.


----------



## sat123

subashkc1 said:


> Sorry I have no idea about bridging visa, I applied for a 190 visa.


If you hold any other Aus visa and apply for PR then bridging visa is automatically issued. This bridging visa does not come into effect till the date your current visa expires. Then bridging is activated and it remains active till decision on your PR application is made.


----------



## simu1980

Hi All,

Pleased to inform you that I have rcvd my PR letter today on 16th Aug (after 187 days). I had applied with SA invitation on 9th Feb.

My problem is that the latest date of Entry is given to me is 17th August 2016 (i.e. tomorrow).

Although my agent has said that he is sorting out on this but I am extremely worried on this.

Can anybody pls comment?

Thanks.


----------



## Ryanmic

Hi Experts, Can some one please help which state i can choose while submitting EOI for 190 visa ? not sure which state has IT opportunities .

Can i choose ANY in the state option?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I have rcvd my PR letter today on 16th Aug (after 187 days). I had applied with SA invitation on 9th Feb.
> 
> My problem is that the latest date of Entry is given to me is 17th August 2016 (i.e. tomorrow).
> 
> Although my agent has said that he is sorting out on this but I am extremely worried on this.
> 
> Can anybody pls comment?
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats.
But IED is pretty strange. Was medical or pcc dated last year this date.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## simu1980

*IED problem*



Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats.
> But IED is pretty strange. Was medical or pcc dated last year this date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


My Medical was dated 16-Feb. So, they have taken exactly six months from that date. 

All my PCCs are of Jan and Feb 2016. Should have got IED on 1 year basis from that.


----------



## Ravikumar85

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I have rcvd my PR letter today on 16th Aug (after 187 days). I had applied with SA invitation on 9th Feb.
> 
> My problem is that the latest date of Entry is given to me is 17th August 2016 (i.e. tomorrow).
> 
> Although my agent has said that he is sorting out on this but I am extremely worried on this.
> 
> Can anybody pls comment?
> 
> Thanks.




Congratulations, I think you have grounds to argue that you can't comply with the IED given. Talk to DIBP directly rather than depending on your agent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35

Ravikumar85 said:


> Congratulations, I think you have grounds to argue that you can't comply with the IED given. Talk to DIBP directly rather than depending on your agent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


talk to DIBP department , they wrongly typed 2016 , ur actual date is 17 th August 2017


----------



## Ravikumar85

auslover35 said:


> talk to DIBP department , they wrongly typed 2016 , ur actual date is 17 th August 2017



That's good. 
Don't know how they worked out the IED. It should be one year from your medical or PCC, whichever is earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

Greetings !!!

It's been over 208 days since lodgment of my visa and still the application status is "Received", don't till what time my patience will be tested but i want to know, if anyone can tell me what can be done in this case.

I tried calling DIBP but as usual it is alway's busy. Secondly, earlier i had got a response that it is currently under security checks. I was wondering is it advisable to add a MARA agent who can help me in knowing the visa application status?

because i read on the MARA site that they can get some better information from DIBP about the visa application status. 

Please advice of some similar experience in this.


----------



## Ravikumar85

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings !!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been over 208 days since lodgment of my visa and still the application status is "Received", don't till what time my patience will be tested but i want to know, if anyone can tell me what can be done in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried calling DIBP but as usual it is alway's busy. Secondly, earlier i had got a response that it is currently under security checks. I was wondering is it advisable to add a MARA agent who can help me in knowing the visa application status?
> 
> 
> 
> because i read on the MARA site that they can get some better information from DIBP about the visa application status.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice of some similar experience in this.




Didn't the CO contact you?
Did you upload all documents including medical and PCC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Yes brother, everything. Form 80 / 1221, medical, Pcc. everything. but CO has till date not contacted.


----------



## gaudit24

Ravikumar85 said:


> Didn't the CO contact you?
> Did you upload all documents including medical and PCC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes brother, everything. Form 80 / 1221, medical, Pcc. everything. but CO has till date not contacted


----------



## anshul_ece11

Hi,

I have applied for 190 visa under system analyst category with 60 points(55+5) on jan 2016 to NSW but still iam waiting for invitation. Can anyone please update when can i expect invitation.

Thanks
Anshul


----------



## Ravikumar85

anshul_ece11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa under system analyst category with 60 points(55+5) on jan 2016 to NSW but still iam waiting for invitation. Can anyone please update when can i expect invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anshul




Your application is not for visa. It's for nomination. You're in a wrong thread. You can look for other threads discussing NSW nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

gaudit24 said:


> Yes brother, everything. Form 80 / 1221, medical, Pcc. everything. but CO has till date not contacted.


I strongly feel that you should drive this yourself rather than depending on ANY agent. If agents never did such propaganda that they had special contacts / information with DIPB then why would anyone go to them. Thus, do not be misled. Believe in yourself. Self help is the best help !

Call them regularly until you get through.

I kept calling until someone picked my phone and said that CO would be allocated as it was past 90 days post submission and CO got allocated soon after that. 

Sometimes, such reminders do help 

Keep up the hope and call them unless you explain yourself and a get a decent response.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

simu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform you that I have rcvd my PR letter today on 16th Aug (after 187 days). I had applied with SA invitation on 9th Feb.
> 
> My problem is that the latest date of Entry is given to me is 17th August 2016 (i.e. tomorrow).
> 
> Although my agent has said that he is sorting out on this but I am extremely worried on this.
> 
> Can anybody pls comment?
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats @simu1980!!

There should be some confusion for sure / some typo.

Can you try calling them directly ? I am sure you would get 6 months ....as your PCC and Medicals were done just 6 months back.


----------



## Viveknagpal

8 months i.e 244 days still waiting, it's killing me......


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Viveknagpal said:


> 8 months i.e 244 days still waiting, it's killing me......


@Viveknagpal

When did you last call the CO support number ?
Whats your status now ? CO contacted or not....etc and what did they ask for if they did contact


----------



## Viveknagpal

Imran_Taufique said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 months i.e 244 days still waiting, it's killing me......
> 
> 
> 
> @Viveknagpal
> 
> When did you last call the CO support number ?
> Whats your status now ? CO contacted or not....etc and what did they ask for if they did contact
Click to expand...

Visa lodged on 17th Dec 2015
Off shore 
CO contact 13th Jan 2016 asked for form 80 and few docs. 
Submitted on 16th Jan 2016
Status since then "Assessment in Progress" 
Tried to contact them through mail and phone many times with no response, then got a reply from another person (must be new CO) on 5th Aug 2016 stating that working on case but can not give any time frame.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Viveknagpal said:


> Visa lodged on 17th Dec 2015
> Off shore
> CO contact 13th Jan 2016 asked for form 80 and few docs.
> Submitted on 16th Jan 2016
> Status since then "Assessment in Progress"
> Tried to contact them through mail and phone many times with no response, then got a reply from another person (must be new CO) on 5th Aug 2016 stating that working on case but can not give any time frame.


Nice... the 5th Aug CO contact sounds optimistically positive !
Fingers crossed and lets hope they got what they were looking for and give you soon what you have been waiting for ..... !


----------



## simu1980

Hello All,

I received my Grant Letter yesterday (16-August-2016) and GSM Adelaide has been very kind to accept my arrival after IED of 17-Aug-2016. Feeling relaxed now. This forum is great and has been of immense support. 

Have given below my complete Timeline.

Everyone, who have been waiting (especially those who are waiting for over 6 months), I perfectly understand how you feel. Just keep faith in GOD and let the authorities do their work in their own way. Sooner or later, you will get your Visa.

Thanks,
Simrat

*****************************
ANZCO CODE: 133311 (Importer Exporter)
PTE Academic : 77 Scores (6-Aug-2015)
Vetassess Skill Assessment Applied : 26-Aug-2015
Vetassess Positive Result : 3-Dec-2015
EOI Submitted for SA: 10-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
SA Invitation Received: 14 Jan 2016
190 Visa applied: 10-Feb-2016 (with all the documents including Form 80)
Medicals completed: 16-Feb-2016
PCC for Bangladesh and India submitted
CO requested for Form 80, Form 1221 and Spouse Functional English proof : 8-Mar-2016
Additional Document submitted : 15-Mar-2016
CO request for Thailand PCC : 28-Apr-2016
Submitted Thailand PCC : 4-May-2016
CO requested for Health declaration of my kids via Form 815 : 4-July-2016
Submitted Form 815 : 5-July-2016
Visa grant: 16-Aug-2016


----------



## sk804

simu1980 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received my Grant Letter yesterday (16-August-2016) and GSM Adelaide has been very kind to accept my arrival after IED of 17-Aug-2016. Feeling relaxed now. This forum is great and has been of immense support.
> 
> Have given below my complete Timeline.
> 
> Everyone, who have been waiting (especially those who are waiting for over 6 months), I perfectly understand how you feel. Just keep faith in GOD and let the authorities do their work in their own way. Sooner or later, you will get your Visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> Simrat
> 
> *****************************
> ANZCO CODE: 133311 (Importer Exporter)
> PTE Academic : 77 Scores (6-Aug-2015)
> Vetassess Skill Assessment Applied : 26-Aug-2015
> Vetassess Positive Result : 3-Dec-2015
> EOI Submitted for SA: 10-Dec-2015 (65 Points)
> SA Invitation Received: 14 Jan 2016
> 190 Visa applied: 10-Feb-2016 (with all the documents including Form 80)
> Medicals completed: 16-Feb-2016
> PCC for Bangladesh and India submitted
> CO requested for Form 80, Form 1221 and Spouse Functional English proof : 8-Mar-2016
> Additional Document submitted : 15-Mar-2016
> CO request for Thailand PCC : 28-Apr-2016
> Submitted Thailand PCC : 4-May-2016
> CO requested for Health declaration of my kids via Form 815 : 4-July-2016
> Submitted Form 815 : 5-July-2016
> Visa grant: 16-Aug-2016


Congratulations  
And best wishes for the future.....

Thanks for posting timeline for mobile users!  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Viveknagpal said:


> 8 months i.e 244 days still waiting, it's killing me......


I know. Have some patience my friend. Its such an horrible situation for those onshore. Have faith, sit back and relax.

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Imran_Taufique said:


> Congrats @simu1980!!
> 
> There should be some confusion for sure / some typo.
> 
> Can you try calling them directly ? I am sure you would get 6 months ....as your PCC and Medicals were done just 6 months back.


You can't make it even if you have concord as an option. Seems like an error to me. Please contact dibp asap. 

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## sushil007

Hi,
I see many people talking about form 80.
What is it and do we need to submit it? 
I am primary applicant and do not see option to upload form 80 or 1221 under my name but option for form 1221 is shown under my wife's name in upload document page.

Thanks
Sushil


----------



## rahul13021979

Date application lodged: 11 June 2016
Occupation: 222312 Financial Investment Manager
State: ACT
Status: "RECEIVED
It's been nearly 70 days; and my status still reads as RECEIVED.
I called up the DIBP helpline and the lady said that my case has already been assigned to a group. That's all...
This is crazy!!! If it's been assigned, then why isn't the status updated; or why haven't I received any email from anyone.
Don't know if this implies anything...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indrand

sushil007 said:


> Hi,
> I see many people talking about form 80.
> What is it and do we need to submit it?
> I am primary applicant and do not see option to upload form 80 or 1221 under my name but option for form 1221 is shown under my wife's name in upload document page.
> 
> Thanks
> Sushil


I am assuming you have been invited to apply for the visa and attaching all the documents to ImmiAccount. What i have understood from everyone here that even if it doesnt have a bullet point to attach Form 80 or Form 1221 just fill it in for u and ur partner and attach. At the bottom there is an attach button and you can select the form u want to attach. The point is the more info you can give the straight up means less delays in processing.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

rahul13021979 said:


> Date application lodged: 11 June 2016
> Occupation: 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> State: ACT
> Status: "RECEIVED
> It's been nearly 70 days; and my status still reads as RECEIVED.
> I called up the DIBP helpline and the lady said that my case has already been assigned to a group. That's all...
> This is crazy!!! If it's been assigned, then why isn't the status updated; or why haven't I received any email from anyone.
> Don't know if this implies anything...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@rahul - sometimes even if a CO is working on a case they miss to change the status. Keep up the hope! Good you called spoke.

Mine was similar case too, then post the phone call they updated it.


----------



## AJAUS

Hello friends, I have a couple of questions. 1. my consultant has uploaded 60 documents however they missed some critical ones. now, the application shows that I can't upload beyond 60 documents. so, is there any other way by which I can upload my remaining ones. 2. my consultant created my application 11 days ago but till date no case officer has been assigned. is there any additional step required to get the case assigned to the officer. I see an "update us" option but not sure what it is meant for. do I need to do anything further with this option or is something else is required.



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indrand

AJAUS said:


> Hello friends, I have a couple of questions. 1. my consultant has uploaded 60 documents however they missed some critical ones. now, the application shows that I can't upload beyond 60 documents. so, is there any other way by which I can upload my remaining ones. 2. my consultant created my application 11 days ago but till date no case officer has been assigned. is there any additional step required to get the case assigned to the officer. I see an "update us" option but not sure what it is meant for. do I need to do anything further with this option or is something else is required.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just interested to know what all docs did you upload to cross 60?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

AJAUS said:


> Hello friends, I have a couple of questions. 1. my consultant has uploaded 60 documents however they missed some critical ones. now, the application shows that I can't upload beyond 60 documents. so, is there any other way by which I can upload my remaining ones. 2. my consultant created my application 11 days ago but till date no case officer has been assigned. is there any additional step required to get the case assigned to the officer. I see an "update us" option but not sure what it is meant for. do I need to do anything further with this option or is something else is required.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your Police clearance and medical have been uploaded?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

Ravikumar85 said:


> Your Police clearance and medical have been uploaded?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes they have been uploaded. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

AJAUS said:


> Hello friends, I have a couple of questions. 1. my consultant has uploaded 60 documents however they missed some critical ones. now, the application shows that I can't upload beyond 60 documents. so, is there any other way by which I can upload my remaining ones. 2. my consultant created my application 11 days ago but till date no case officer has been assigned. is there any additional step required to get the case assigned to the officer. I see an "update us" option but not sure what it is meant for. do I need to do anything further with this option or is something else is required.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Team please help. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> Greetings !!!
> 
> It's been over 208 days since lodgment of my visa and still the application status is "Received", don't till what time my patience will be tested but i want to know, if anyone can tell me what can be done in this case.
> 
> I tried calling DIBP but as usual it is alway's busy. Secondly, earlier i had got a response that it is currently under security checks. I was wondering is it advisable to add a MARA agent who can help me in knowing the visa application status?
> 
> because i read on the MARA site that they can get some better information from DIBP about the visa application status.
> 
> Please advice of some similar experience in this.


MARA agent is ********..
I have used MARA Agent. no use. they dont even know what is happening.

I called to ask did CO contact happen for my case.. they say there wont be CO contact at all. its been abolished 2 yrs back.. (WISKY TANGO..FOXTROT)

Its this forum who showed me the way to find out my status and gave me DIBP number. you can call them early morning. I spoke to really polite person. she took my case no and said CO will look into soon. 

Try that brother.


----------



## Mogzee

Guys its been 130 days and i still have not received the grant. What should be my next step. Have waited for too long.


----------



## HasIrf

Hi guys 
Any grants for those close to my timelines?:behindsofa:


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Mogzee said:


> Guys its been 130 days and i still have not received the grant. What should be my next step. Have waited for too long.


What's your CO contact status ?
Yes or No, either ways you should have contact DIBP via phone/mail, thus mention on that also......


----------



## Ravikumar85

HasIrf said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any grants for those close to my timelines?:behindsofa:




Did the CO contact you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Yes. for PCC though it was front loaded.. May be because, Indian PCC isn't very clear. in Assessment in progress right now since then.


----------



## Ravikumar85

HasIrf said:


> Yes. for PCC though it was front loaded.. May be because, Indian PCC isn't very clear. in Assessment in progress right now since then.




Ok. Are you claiming points for your experience? 
And, do you have any migrating family members?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noora Farhana

*190 Visa Grant*

Hello everyone, I have been a silent reader of this forum for last couple of months. I lodged my visa with 60 points (55+5) under NSW state nomination on 24 February 2016. My occupation is Electrical Engineering Draftsperson. By the grace of Almighty Allah and after huge amount of killing patience, me and my husband got direct visa grant yesterday at 3:00 pm from GSM Brisbane. Notably, I had no CO contact before.
This forum had been a great source of information during my waiting days. I would like to express my sincere gratitude to all the members of this forum and wish all the best to everyone waiting for the grant. I hope and pray, everyone gets their grant soon.

Thank you.


----------



## Ravikumar85

Noora Farhana said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent reader of this forum for last couple of months. I lodged my visa with 60 points (55+5) under NSW state nomination on 24 February 2016. My occupation is Electrical Engineering Draftsperson. By the grace of Almighty Allah and after huge amount of killing patience, me and my husband got direct visa grant yesterday at 3:00 pm from GSM Brisbane. Notably, I had no CO contact before.
> 
> This forum had been a great source of information during my waiting days. I would like to express my sincere gratitude to all the members of this forum and wish all the best to everyone waiting for the grant. I hope and pray, everyone gets their grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Congratulations..!
Which CO team it was?, Brisbane or Adelaide? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

yes and yes.


----------



## thisisgags

Noora Farhana said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent reader of this forum for last couple of months. I lodged my visa with 60 points (55+5) under NSW state nomination on 24 February 2016. My occupation is Electrical Engineering Draftsperson. By the grace of Almighty Allah and after huge amount of killing patience, me and my husband got direct visa grant yesterday at 3:00 pm from GSM Brisbane. Notably, I had no CO contact before.
> 
> This forum had been a great source of information during my waiting days. I would like to express my sincere gratitude to all the members of this forum and wish all the best to everyone waiting for the grant. I hope and pray, everyone gets their grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Congrats


----------



## Noora Farhana

Brisbane Team


----------



## Ravikumar85

HasIrf said:


> yes and yes.




Okay. Hopefully soon you will receive that golden email carrying the visa grant. I'm behind you in the queue, I lodged the application on 16 July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Noora Farhana said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent reader of this forum for last couple of months. I lodged my visa with 60 points (55+5) under NSW state nomination on 24 February 2016. My occupation is Electrical Engineering Draftsperson. By the grace of Almighty Allah and after huge amount of killing patience, me and my husband got direct visa grant yesterday at 3:00 pm from GSM Brisbane. Notably, I had no CO contact before.
> This forum had been a great source of information during my waiting days. I would like to express my sincere gratitude to all the members of this forum and wish all the best to everyone waiting for the grant. I hope and pray, everyone gets their grant soon.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats and good luck for future


----------



## Noora Farhana

AA007 said:


> Congrats and good luck for future


Thank you


----------



## HasIrf

Congrats!!



Noora Farhana said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent reader of this forum for last couple of months. I lodged my visa with 60 points (55+5) under NSW state nomination on 24 February 2016. My occupation is Electrical Engineering Draftsperson. By the grace of Almighty Allah and after huge amount of killing patience, me and my husband got direct visa grant yesterday at 3:00 pm from GSM Brisbane. Notably, I had no CO contact before.
> This forum had been a great source of information during my waiting days. I would like to express my sincere gratitude to all the members of this forum and wish all the best to everyone waiting for the grant. I hope and pray, everyone gets their grant soon.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## HasIrf

good luck to you, everyother person in the wait game and me too!



Ravikumar85 said:


> Okay. Hopefully soon you will receive that golden email carrying the visa grant. I'm behind you in the queue, I lodged the application on 16 July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

By the way, what is your detailed timeline? 



Ravikumar85 said:


> Okay. Hopefully soon you will receive that golden email carrying the visa grant. I'm behind you in the queue, I lodged the application on 16 July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

HasIrf said:


> By the way, what is your detailed timeline?




Visa lodged - 16 July 2016
CO contact - 05 Aug 2016
Requested for PCC and Medical
Responded to the request - 10 Aug 2016.
Assessment in progress from 11 Aug 2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Noora Farhana said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent reader of this forum for last couple of months. I lodged my visa with 60 points (55+5) under NSW state nomination on 24 February 2016. My occupation is Electrical Engineering Draftsperson. By the grace of Almighty Allah and after huge amount of killing patience, me and my husband got direct visa grant yesterday at 3:00 pm from GSM Brisbane. Notably, I had no CO contact before.
> This forum had been a great source of information during my waiting days. I would like to express my sincere gratitude to all the members of this forum and wish all the best to everyone waiting for the grant. I hope and pray, everyone gets their grant soon.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats ! Noora....May Allah guide you ahead as he granted you patience in the time of your waiting days !


----------



## indrand

I'm curious to know why it matters if your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide? Does it make a difference? If i am applying from VIC shouldn't the VIC guys contact. Anyways have just recently lodged so waiting process has just begun.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic

micdinesh said:


> Hi Experts, Can some one please help which state i can choose while submitting EOI for 190 visa ? not sure which state has IT opportunities .
> 
> Can i choose ANY in the state option?


Hi Friends, sorry to bother again, can someone please help with my EOI ..I have chosen ANY in the state selection is that ok? how can i find which state is open for software engineers ( 2613) ?


----------



## vikaschandra

indrand said:


> I'm curious to know why it matters if your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide? Does it make a difference? If i am applying from VIC shouldn't the VIC guys contact. Anyways have just recently lodged so waiting process has just begun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


There are two gsm processing centers Adelaide and Brisbane. Adelaide are considered to be faster in processing visa in comparison to Brisbane that could be the reason the applicants are curious about GSM Processing center assigned to their case


----------



## rajaarm

Hi Friends 

I am working as a Telecom engineer from last 4 years , I got work permit (Nominated Occupation -Telecommunications Cable Jointer - 342412)(457 visa ) through My company.

I would like to apply for visa subclass 190(Nominated Occupation -Telecommunications Network engineer - 263312) through consultancy.

My question is Can i apply for Telecommunications Network engineer - 263312 ? What is the success ratio?

Kindly advise


----------



## vikaschandra

micdinesh said:


> Hi Friends, sorry to bother again, can someone please help with my EOI ..I have chosen ANY in the state selection is that ok? how can i find which state is open for software engineers ( 2613) ?


Software engineer is open for all states except for Western Australia and ACT. For more details you can check this link here


----------



## rahul13021979

Noora Farhana said:


> Hello everyone, I have been a silent reader of this forum for last couple of months. I lodged my visa with 60 points (55+5) under NSW state nomination on 24 February 2016. My occupation is Electrical Engineering Draftsperson. By the grace of Almighty Allah and after huge amount of killing patience, me and my husband got direct visa grant yesterday at 3:00 pm from GSM Brisbane. Notably, I had no CO contact before.
> 
> This forum had been a great source of information during my waiting days. I would like to express my sincere gratitude to all the members of this forum and wish all the best to everyone waiting for the grant. I hope and pray, everyone gets their grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Hi Noora,

Firstly congratulations! Am sure you'll get settled soon with your family in Australia.
Just had a couple of questions. Your response would be truly appreciated, as I have been waiting and waiting for some correspondence, at the least for over 70 days, but to no avail.

(1) You mentioned that this was a direct grant - was your status showing as Received, or had it changed to Assessment in Progress. If the latter, then when did it change?

(2) Did you receive any notification whatsoever that your application was being assessed?

(3) You lodged your application on 24/02, almost 175 days ago!!! Of course you would have contacted DIBP. What was their response; and did it make any difference? As in did they divulge any information; or did it expedite the process?

Thanks in advance,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noora Farhana

rahul13021979 said:


> Hi Noora,
> 
> Firstly congratulations! Am sure you'll get settled soon with your family in Australia.
> Just had a couple of questions. Your response would be truly appreciated, as I have been waiting and waiting for some correspondence, at the least for over 70 days, but to no avail.
> 
> (1) You mentioned that this was a direct grant - was your status showing as Received, or had it changed to Assessment in Progress. If the latter, then when did it change?
> 
> (2) Did you receive any notification whatsoever that your application was being assessed?
> 
> (3) You lodged your application on 24/02, almost 175 days ago!!! Of course you would have contacted DIBP. What was their response; and did it make any difference? As in did they divulge any information; or did it expedite the process?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rahul,

Than you for your wishes. Following are the responses to your queries.

1. For all the 175 days that I have waited the status always remained 'received'. It only changed to 'finalised' after I received the grant.
2. No
3. I contacted DIBP twice during the month of May. Both the time, they gave me the response that my application was under processing. I don't think, it makes any impact on the entire process.

Thank you and Regards.


----------



## Ravikumar85

vikaschandra said:


> There are two gsm processing centers Adelaide and Brisbane. Adelaide are considered to be faster in processing visa in comparison to Brisbane that could be the reason the applicants are curious about GSM Processing center assigned to their case




I think that's not true. Based on the MyImmiTracker analytics, visa processing times for both gsm centers are almost equal.In fact, Brisbane is little quicker than Adelaide according to that analytics.
Follow this link:
https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...ts/average-time-to-a-grant-based-on-a-co-team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

I hope this is true.. My CO is from Adelaide! 



Ravikumar85 said:


> I think that's not true. Based on the MyImmiTracker analytics, visa processing times for both gsm centers are almost equal.In fact, Brisbane is little quicker than Adelaide according to that analytics.
> Follow this link:
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...ts/average-time-to-a-grant-based-on-a-co-team
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma

indrand said:


> I'm curious to know why it matters if your CO is from Brisbane or Adelaide? Does it make a difference? If i am applying from VIC shouldn't the VIC guys contact. Anyways have just recently lodged so waiting process has just begun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I don't think it matters. I guess there will be some fast and some slow people in both offices.


----------



## rahul13021979

Noora Farhana said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> 
> Than you for your wishes. Following are the responses to your queries.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For all the 175 days that I have waited the status always remained 'received'. It only changed to 'finalised' after I received the grant.
> 
> 2. No
> 
> 3. I contacted DIBP twice during the month of May. Both the time, they gave me the response that my application was under processing. I don't think, it makes any impact on the entire process.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and Regards.




Thank you so much for your responses. God bless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

Any moms out here of school going kids?


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi All, any Civil Engineers here waiting for grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

My employment references are not on letterhead and is by senior colleagues. However it is on stamp paper and notarised..as per agent advice. Can it create a problem ?


----------



## sat123

Sandyimmi said:


> My employment references are not on letterhead and is by senior colleagues. However it is on stamp paper and notarised..as per agent advice. Can it create a problem ?


It should not create problems. There are companies where HR refuses to issue such a letter so in those cases reference from peer is the only option.


----------



## tartee

Dear All,

Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.

Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.

ANZSCO - 263111
ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
Grant - 19/08/2016


----------



## jithinkorah

Even i have done the same, since HR was not ready to issue it. Its a common practice on doing on stamp paper as far as i know.. A friend of mine did the same and he got the visa last year.




Sandyimmi said:


> My employment references are not on letterhead and is by senior colleagues. However it is on stamp paper and notarised..as per agent advice. Can it create a problem ?


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats  and all the best @tartee


----------



## jithinkorah

Anybody having a similar timeline as mine.

116 Days since visa lodgement and 77 Days since CO contact- no updates after that.

Status : Assessment in progress

ANZCO CODE	225113
VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
PTE	28-Feb-16
NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
India PCC - self	18-May-16
India PCC - wife	19-May-16
Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
Awaiting Grant XX-XX-2016:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raj M

tartee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.
> 
> Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
> PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
> EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
> VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
> Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


Great news.. congrats.. i applied few days after you... fingers crossed.


----------



## tartee

Raj M said:


> Great news.. congrats.. i applied few days after you... fingers crossed.


Thanks and Best of luck for you too.


----------



## Ravikumar85

tartee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> 
> ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
> 
> PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
> 
> EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
> 
> VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
> 
> Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
> 
> Grant - 19/08/2016




Great news. Congratulations and best of luck for your future!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigarvrutika

Hi everyone
I need ur guidance 
I have applied eoi in dec 2015 as a cook for nsw with 55+5 points.
I havent received invitation yet .
Is any one here who applied as a cook same time frame as mine and got their invitation ?
Please share


----------



## gajanayake

tartee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.
> 
> Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
> PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
> EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
> VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
> Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


Hi Tartee,

Congratulations!!! You have earned all the praises you are now receiving. I was following your case since the VIC SS from Immitracker and some other threads. Really happy for your success. Good luck and wish you all the best!

Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## nickchamp

Hi guys 
I have been contacted by GSM CO today asking for Birth certificate or school certificates as there was no name mentioned in it , my name was not declared at the time of issuance of Birth certificates. 
Secondly it was asked by CO regarding the status of Fiance. 
Shared the same. Fingers crossed. Any updates guys wen is the grant expected.


----------



## HasIrf

Amazingly Quick!! Congrats and good luck tartee.. 



tartee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.
> 
> Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
> PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
> EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
> VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
> Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


----------



## HasIrf

Hi Nikhil, 
We share similar timelines.. just that CO contacted me early on for PCC.
Which GSM is your CO from? 

Sorry did not quite get this line "Secondly it was asked by CO regarding the status of Fiance."



nickchamp said:


> Hi guys
> I have been contacted by GSM CO today asking for Birth certificate or school certificates as there was no name mentioned in it , my name was not declared at the time of issuance of Birth certificates.
> Secondly it was asked by CO regarding the status of Fiance.
> Shared the same. Fingers crossed. Any updates guys wen is the grant expected.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

tartee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.
> 
> Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
> PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
> EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
> VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
> Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


@tartee - Heartiest Congratulations !! Wish you luck for the way ahead !


----------



## nickchamp

HasIrf said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> We share similar timelines.. just that CO contacted me early on for PCC.
> Which GSM is your CO from?
> 
> Sorry did not quite get this line "Secondly it was asked by CO regarding the status of Fiance."


Hi 
CO is from Adeliede now as mentioned in the mail. 
This CO asked for fiance details( i am currently engaged). Like Relationship, or we are staying together etc.


----------



## kaazme

need kind help.

i am going to lodge my visa soon.
which tests are conducted for medical from Pakistan?


----------



## HasIrf

I see.. Never knew that fiance details can be provided as well. I was under an impression that only singles or families with dependants can migrate..  Good to know its so flexible. 
Good luck to you !!



nickchamp said:


> Hi
> CO is from Adeliede now as mentioned in the mail.
> This CO asked for fiance details( i am currently engaged). Like Relationship, or we are staying together etc.


----------



## Jigarvrutika

Hi everyone
I need ur guidance 
I have applied eoi in dec 2015 as a cook for nsw with 55+5 points.
I havent received invitation yet .
Is any one here who applied as a cook same time frame as mine and got their invitation ?
Please share


----------



## vikaschandra

tartee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.
> 
> Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
> PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
> EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
> VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
> Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

kaazme said:


> need kind help.
> 
> i am going to lodge my visa soon.
> which tests are conducted for medical from Pakistan?


Medicals are common for all applicants regardless of country. 

Blood Test - HIV, Chest Xray, general health examination. for kids general health examination and TB Exposure test


----------



## Sf80

kaazme said:


> need kind help.
> 
> i am going to lodge my visa soon.
> which tests are conducted for medical from Pakistan?


Medical test is standard but you will need to submit proof of polio vaccination

For adults chest X-ray blood and urinalysis general physical checkup

For kids skin/blood test for t.b. Physical examination... Kid over 5 urine test also


----------



## Andr3w

HasIrf said:


> I see.. Never knew that fiance details can be provided as well. I was under an impression that only singles or families with dependants can migrate..  Good to know its so flexible.
> Good luck to you !!


I believe partners who you are living with in 'marriage like relationship' can be included on your application as a de facto partner. You need to submit evidence to support this and if memory serves, you need to have been living like this for at least 12 months. You need to provide evidence of co-habitation like co-signed lease/mortgage, joint bank accounts, joint utility accounts etc.


----------



## nickchamp

HasIrf said:


> I see.. Never knew that fiance details can be provided as well. I was under an impression that only singles or families with dependants can migrate..  Good to know its so flexible.
> Good luck to you !!


Yes, 
Infact i am just thinking whether i will get my grant by next week. 
Please suggest in such case where CO is asking for the documents related to Birth certificates and fiance details. Should i believe that rest of the docs are fine to go ahead as i can get the grant in next 2 weeks. 

Please suggest


----------



## dreamsanj

tartee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Waiting game is over. With all your help, my hard work pay off and I received the grant letter today. Best of luck for those who are waiting to be granted.
> 
> Below is my timeline for those who cant see my signature.
> 
> ANZSCO - 263111
> ACS - submitted - 12/01/2016, approved - 29/01/2016
> PTE 1st - 14/11/2015 - LRSW - 80/82/77/83, 2nd - 11/02/2016 - LRSW - 75/75/82/77, 3rd - 04/03/2016 - LRSW - 72/67/90/70, 4th - 07/04/2016 - LRSW - 79/69/90/68
> EOI - submitted 20/04/2016, subclass 190 - 55+5(VIC SS), (Age-30, Edu -15, Eng -10)
> VIC SS - submitted 20/04/2016, Ack recieved 11/05/2016, Approved 27/06/2016
> Visa Lodged - 3/07/2016, CO contact - 28/07/2016, Responded to CO - 29/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016



Congrats Brother. party..


----------



## Luckyshetty

Congratulations ,,, all the best


----------



## sekarhttp

From the past 4 months trends I come to know one thing for sure, that is whoever applied for 190 visa under category CSNE - 263111 claiming working experience points will get background verification for sure so their application will move out of aussie and finalisation would take more than 5 to 8 months , but for applicant who applied for csne - without claiming experience will get the applications finalised as per the standard period i.e withing three months.

I am celebrating the successful completion of 150th day - with tons of sadness on onshore and keeping by 10 months old kid and wife in INDIA.


----------



## sekarhttp

recently Tartee and Nandakumar got grant for 263111 without claiming experience point by within 90 days period of timeline

Congrats for both of you.

I have provided all the documents related to my work experience such as follows,

* Offer letter
* Payslip
* Hike letter
* Experience Certificate
* Form 16
* Roles and Responsibilities letter from manager attested by lawyer
* Resignation Letter
* Relieving Letter

what else the DIBP wants to verify my employment and my character

I don't have any links to terrorist, am an ordinary common man with sweet kid and wife, afraid to god and ordinary citizen of India paying taxes each year.

Really stressed, even sometime thinking about withdrawal of application or dying

To give a good and peaceful life to kid, I have been staying here otherwise I would have moved out of this country.


----------



## kaazme

Sf80 said:


> Medical test is standard but you will need to submit proof of polio vaccination
> 
> For adults chest X-ray blood and urinalysis general physical checkup
> 
> For kids skin/blood test for t.b. Physical examination... Kid over 5 urine test also


general physical checkup?


----------



## Ravikumar85

sekarhttp said:


> recently Tartee and Nandakumar got grant for 263111 without claiming experience point by within 90 days period of timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have provided all the documents related to my work experience such as follows,
> 
> 
> 
> * Offer letter
> 
> * Payslip
> 
> * Hike letter
> 
> * Experience Certificate
> 
> * Form 16
> 
> * Roles and Responsibilities letter from manager attested by lawyer
> 
> * Resignation Letter
> 
> * Relieving Letter
> 
> 
> 
> what else the DIBP wants to verify my employment and my character
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any links to terrorist, am an ordinary common man with sweet kid and wife, afraid to god and ordinary citizen of India paying taxes each year.
> 
> 
> 
> Really stressed, even sometime thinking about withdrawal of application or dying
> 
> 
> 
> To give a good and peaceful life to kid, I have been staying here otherwise I would have moved out of this country.




I think there are few factors can influence the duration of process time for an application and we can observe a significant time difference in the process times between the two sides of the following applicants:
1. Claiming points for experience - not claiming points for experience 
2. Depending family members migrating together - single applicant with no depending family members 
3. Applicant lived in a high risk country - applicant lived in a Low risk country



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babbar_manish

Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.


ANZSCO - 261111
EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
Grant - 19/08/2016


----------



## Moneyjheeta

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


Congrats 
How many points you claimed for employment. 
Are you offshore 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## hems264

Hello All,
I've received NSW nomination yesterday, have already submitted my application with requested documents and fees.
For next steps, may i request your feedback to prepare myself.
Just need to know;
• Which documents i need to keep ready?
• Should i start PCC, i am based in Dubai from past 9 years, do i need to have PCC from india & Dubai both?
• Should i complete medicals or wait ?

Thank you for your assiatance


----------



## babbar_manish

Claimed 10 points for Work Exp.
Yes, I have applied from offshore.





Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats
> How many points you claimed for employment.
> Are you offshore
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


Congrats !!!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

hems264 said:


> Hello All,
> I've received NSW nomination yesterday, have already submitted my application with requested documents and fees.
> For next steps, may i request your feedback to prepare myself.
> Just need to know;
> • Which documents i need to keep ready?
> • Should i start PCC, i am based in Dubai from past 9 years, do i need to have PCC from india & Dubai both?
> • Should i complete medicals or wait ?
> 
> Thank you for your assiatance


@hems264 - 
- Form 80 and 1221
- All your Employment documents (joining, letters + hike letters + release letters + payslips + Form 16 + Tax returns)
- Yes please start PCC, both India + UAE (PCC is needed for any country in which you have resided for more than 12 months) 
- Yes, please complete your medicals soon
- Attach color scans for all your your documents to your immi account. Once VISA is lodged, you would be able to attach / upload documents

Embed multiple documents in a single word file to reduce documents to be uploaded count (Max 60 docs per person). Ensure that you don't use 96 dpi for your Images or embedded Images to keep within the <5 MB per file limit...

Best of luck!


----------



## avnit.singh1985

CONGRATS BRO!!!

Hoping to get grant soon. :fingerscrossed:



babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


----------



## hems264

Imran_Taufique said:


> @hems264 -
> - Form 80 and 1221
> - All your Employment documents (joining, letters + hike letters + release letters + payslips + Form 16 + Tax returns)
> - Yes please start PCC, both India + UAE (PCC is needed for any country in which you have resided for more than 12 months)
> - Yes, please complete your medicals soon
> - Attach color scans for all your your documents to your immi account. Once VISA is lodged, you would be able to attach / upload documents
> 
> Embed multiple documents in a single word file to reduce documents to be uploaded count (Max 60 docs per person). Ensure that you don't use 96 dpi for your Images or embedded Images to keep within the <5 MB per file limit...
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks Imran.
Few queries, if you can assist.
Do i need to do PCC for myself only or have to do for dependent (my wife)?
Do i need to do medicals for myself only or have to do for dependent (my wife)?


----------



## sat123

hems264 said:


> Thanks Imran.
> Few queries, if you can assist.
> Do i need to do PCC for myself only or have to do for dependent (my wife)?
> Do i need to do medicals for myself only or have to do for dependent (my wife)?


PCC is needed for all applicants who are above 18 in your application. 
Medical is for everyone (I think above 2 years but pls chk site for exact age). However, tests would vary depending on age. Eg. No XRay below 11 years or no HIV tests below 15 years.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sat123 said:


> PCC is needed for all applicants who are above 18 in your application.
> Medical is for everyone (I think above 2 years but pls chk site for exact age). However, tests would vary depending on age. Eg. No XRay below 11 years or no HIV tests below 15 years.


@hems264 - I totally agree with sat123.
Fill up form 80 and 1221 for all dependents as well (Above 18). 
Having Birth certificates Identity proof is also good.
If you have you wife's College completion degree (if it was conducted in English, as in most colleges in India), it would be good to prove spouses English competency. Else, you would need her to pass IELTS/PTE/etc if you are claiming additional 5 points.


----------



## HasIrf

Congrats... Hv a great and peaceful weekend. 
I m in queue. 



babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


----------



## thisisgags

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016




Congratulations dear...


----------



## offto

babbar_manish said:


> Thank you all, with Grace of God, I have received Grant today.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO - 261111
> EOI - submitted 31/10/2015, subclass 190 - 60+5 (NSW)
> Nomination NSW- 07/04/2016, ITA: 12/05/2016
> Visa Lodged - 07/06/2016, CO contact - 15/07/2016, Responded to CO - 27/07/2016
> Grant - 19/08/2016


Hi Manish...great news during these dry spell...hearty congratulations!!

My timeline is almost same as yours expect for the CO contact & grant part..:eyebrows:

Just wondering what did the CO contact you for? and can you share how did the verification stuff happen?


----------



## Sandyimmi

Have you claimed points for employment and did your friends also claim point for employment? I think in stamp paper cases employment verification is definitely done and hence takes more time. I have claimed 10 points.


----------



## Sky2016

Spouse English

Hi all, CO contacted me last week and requested the English proof for my spouse.
We are going to pay the second installment, because my spouse couldn't get 4.5 IELTS. 
I have sent an email saying we will pay the fees, but still haven't heard from the CO regarding the invoice and payment method.
Please advice me how long the CO takes to send that invoice? Is he/she sending a link to pay online? or is it a paper base invoice? Thanks!


----------



## aimaustralia

Sky2016 said:


> Spouse English
> 
> Hi all, CO contacted me last week and requested the English proof for my spouse.
> We are going to pay the second installment, because my spouse couldn't get 4.5 IELTS.
> I have sent an email saying we will pay the fees, but still haven't heard from the CO regarding the invoice and payment method.
> Please advice me how long the CO takes to send that invoice? Is he/she sending a link to pay online? or is it a paper base invoice? Thanks!


It may take any time between two weeks to more than six weeks. Some people waited for more than two months to get invoice. For me it took three weeks. He will email you the invoice as attachment explaining the payment method. In immiaccount it would be visible in the manage payments section. It can also be paid online , as you paid your visa fee, via any credit/debit/ travel card. I paid online so I am not aware of other methods. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## kaazme

need help
for 190 visa what documents are required?
what i have to upload initially?

what should i take care about filling forms and providing documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

kaazme said:


> need help
> for 190 visa what documents are required?
> what i have to upload initially?
> 
> what should i take care about filling forms and providing documents.


Follow the checklist for 190 Visa Application. you will find the checklist on DIBP website. Fill in the form 80 and form 1221 which is becoming mandatory requirement these days.


----------



## Prabinjo

Sky2016 said:


> Spouse English
> 
> Hi all, CO contacted me last week and requested the English proof for my spouse.
> We are going to pay the second installment, because my spouse couldn't get 4.5 IELTS.
> I have sent an email saying we will pay the fees, but still haven't heard from the CO regarding the invoice and payment method.
> Please advice me how long the CO takes to send that invoice? Is he/she sending a link to pay online? or is it a paper base invoice? Thanks!




Hi Sky 2016
Do you have a PTE center around your place ? Try giving PTE , it's much easy to score , you will get the result within 5 days 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Hi Guys, I lodged my visa on 27th July, CO officer requested me on 9th August for documents + personal particular for character assessment (form 80) and she clearly mentioned that no section of form should be incompleted. My agent already submitted the form 80 when he lodged my visa, so now my agent told me that there was no problem with form 80 and he will resend again because their might be problem with quality of scanning. Even I checked the form again and can't see any incompleted section, so I requested my agent that can we submit form 1221 as well and he told me that there is no need of submitting form 1221. Can someone please guide me on this one


----------



## vikaschandra

Jolly47 said:


> Hi Guys, I lodged my visa on 27th July, CO officer requested me on 9th August for documents + personal particular for character assessment (form 80) and she clearly mentioned that no section of form should be incompleted. My agent already submitted the form 80 when he lodged my visa, so now my agent told me that there was no problem with form 80 and he will resend again because their might be problem with quality of scanning. Even I checked the form again and can't see any incompleted section, so I requested my agent that can we submit form 1221 as well and he told me that there is no need of submitting form 1221. Can someone please guide me on this one


Ask your agent to upload the form 80 again as sometimes the documents might get corrupted and would not be viewable. resending the form should work


----------



## Jolly47

Thanks Vikas.. agent advised me not submit the form 1221, so I will leave it that way


vikaschandra said:


> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I lodged my visa on 27th July, CO officer requested me on 9th August for documents + personal particular for character assessment (form 80) and she clearly mentioned that no section of form should be incompleted. My agent already submitted the form 80 when he lodged my visa, so now my agent told me that there was no problem with form 80 and he will resend again because their might be problem with quality of scanning. Even I checked the form again and can't see any incompleted section, so I requested my agent that can we submit form 1221 as well and he told me that there is no need of submitting form 1221. Can someone please guide me on this one
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your agent to upload the form 80 again as sometimes the documents might get corrupted and would not be viewable. resending the form should work
Click to expand...


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Hi All,
In a spot where there were no updates for last 3 months
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
Wrote an email and response was "Routine check in progress" again called again last week and got same response.

Its been more than 100 days 
Any assistance where it could have been stuck ???? or how to find the reason for delay ????


----------



## vikaschandra

Jolly47 said:


> Thanks Vikas.. agent advised me not submit the form 1221, so I will leave it that way


that should be fine since as of now there has been no request for form 1221


----------



## vikaschandra

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> In a spot where there were no updates for last 3 months
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> Wrote an email and response was "Routine check in progress" again called again last week and got same response.
> 
> Its been more than 100 days
> Any assistance where it could have been stuck ???? or how to find the reason for delay ????


Lately most of the cases are delayed due to the said Routine Checks. No one except DIBP can tell you where the case is held up 

all you got to do is wait for DIBP to make a decision.


----------



## babbar_manish

CO contacted for PCC and Medical. (which I didn't submitted initially)

I have contacted HR of the previous companies where I was employed, no verification happened. I believe it varies from case to case.

Although, I did one thing extra, along with other documents I did attach the scanned copied of the work permits of the all the countries where I was working. I believe that provides legal/factual confirmation of employement.

All the best !

Thanks,
Manish



offto said:


> Hi Manish...great news during these dry spell...hearty congratulations!!
> 
> My timeline is almost same as yours expect for the CO contact & grant part..:eyebrows:
> 
> Just wondering what did the CO contact you for? and can you share how did the verification stuff happen?


----------



## offto

babbar_manish said:


> CO contacted for PCC and Medical. (which I didn't submitted initially)
> 
> I have contacted HR of the previous companies where I was employed, no verification happened. I believe it varies from case to case.
> 
> Although, I did one thing extra, along with other documents I did attach the scanned copied of the work permits of the all the countries where I was working. I believe that provides legal/factual confirmation of employement.
> 
> All the best !
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Sounds good..and thanks for your response..

wish you all the very best for your path forward..


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> In a spot where there were no updates for last 3 months
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> Wrote an email and response was "Routine check in progress" again called again last week and got same response.
> 
> Its been more than 100 days
> Any assistance where it could have been stuck ???? or how to find the reason for delay ????


Which profession and gsm? 
In my case its gsm Brisbane and accounting

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> In a spot where there were no updates for last 3 months
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> Wrote an email and response was "Routine check in progress" again called again last week and got same response.
> 
> Its been more than 100 days
> Any assistance where it could have been stuck ???? or how to find the reason for delay ????


Delay is because of the following factors

1) Its Gsm Brisbane
2) You uploaded the requested documents a bit too late like i did.



19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## skbabu

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> In a spot where there were no updates for last 3 months
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> Wrote an email and response was "Routine check in progress" again called again last week and got same response.
> 
> Its been more than 100 days
> Any assistance where it could have been stuck ???? or how to find the reason for delay ????


Hi,

I am also waiting since April 2016. My status is still under "Assessment in progress". Hope to get an update from DIBP soon. My timelines below.

ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS Application : 17/04/2015
ACS +ve : 28/04/2015
PTE : 10/12/2015 (Total Points : 75, L-72,R-74,S-73,W-84)
EOI submission for NSW: 16/12/2015 for 190 with (Age:25,Language:10,Education-15,Exp:10,SS:5)65 points
NSW Invite : 15/01/2016 
NSW Approval : 10/02/2016
Visa Lodge : 08/04/2016
Medicals : 11/04/2016
CO Contact : Requested for Singapore PCC for myself and Spouse and also Form 80 for both of us on 23rd May 2016
Uploaded Requested Docs : 16th June 2016 
Call from Australian High Commission in New Delhi : 19th July 2016
Status : Assessment in Progress
Grant : Awaiting....


----------



## ausvisa1902016

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Delay is because of the following factors
> 
> 1) Its Gsm Brisbane
> 2) You uploaded the requested documents a bit too late like i did.
> 
> 
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


Its ICT 261111 Business analyst and GSM Adelaide.


Also I have changed passport in the May and updated the passport details via 929 and immi account. 
However as suggested waiting is the only option.


----------



## AJAUS

skbabu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also waiting since April 2016. My status is still under "Assessment in progress". Hope to get an update from DIBP soon. My timelines below.
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS Application : 17/04/2015
> ACS +ve : 28/04/2015
> PTE : 10/12/2015 (Total Points : 75, L-72,R-74,S-73,W-84)
> EOI submission for NSW: 16/12/2015 for 190 with (Age:25,Language:10,Education-15,Exp:10,SS:5)65 points
> NSW Invite : 15/01/2016
> NSW Approval : 10/02/2016
> Visa Lodge : 08/04/2016
> Medicals : 11/04/2016
> CO Contact : Requested for Singapore PCC for myself and Spouse and also Form 80 for both of us on 23rd May 2016
> Uploaded Requested Docs : 16th June 2016
> Call from Australian High Commission in New Delhi : 19th July 2016
> Status : Assessment in Progress
> Grant : Awaiting....




Hi skbabu, what did the person from Australia High Commission talk about? How long was the call?




263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skbabu

AJAUS said:


> Hi skbabu, what did the person from Australia High Commission talk about? How long was the call?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request: Marriage Certificate
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

The call was around 15 mins. He asked about my employment (past company details) and experience (project details). Inquired about my spouse details (education and employment details).


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hello Mates

I need your advice for the problem i am facing right now. I received a mail from Skill Select which says that please check your skill select account for message you received. but when i login there is no correspondence from anybody.

Can anyone please guide what should I do now and how can I come up with solution.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## skbabu

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Mates
> 
> I need your advice for the problem i am facing right now. I received a mail from Skill Select which says that please check your skill select account for message you received. but when i login there is no correspondence from anybody.
> 
> Can anyone please guide what should I do now and how can I come up with solution.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi Mohnish,

You should have the requested details under correspondence in your immi account. Sometimes you should have them in the email as well you received as attachment. If not, reply to the email you received asking for the details.


----------



## mohnishsharma

skbabu said:


> Hi Mohnish,
> 
> You should have the requested details under correspondence in your immi account. Sometimes you should have them in the email as well you received as attachment. If not, reply to the email you received asking for the details.


Hi Mate

Neither I got the attachment nor there is any correspondence in skill select account. Even can not reply mail coz its a system generated mail.

Dont know whats happening.


----------



## trinkasharma

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Mates
> 
> I need your advice for the problem i am facing right now. I received a mail from Skill Select which says that please check your skill select account for message you received. but when i login there is no correspondence from anybody.
> 
> Can anyone please guide what should I do now and how can I come up with solution.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Was this your message?

=====================
You have received a message in SkillSelect
Inbox
x 

SkillSelect <[email protected]>
Month 

to me 
Month 2016

Dear ABC

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator
=============

I got one message but there was nothing in my skillselect inbox.


----------



## mohnishsharma

trinkasharma said:


> Was this your message?
> 
> You have received a message in SkillSelect
> Inbox
> x
> 
> SkillSelect <[email protected]ect.gov.au>
> Month
> 
> to me
> Month 2016
> 
> Dear ABC
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator




Yes Exactly this is the message.

Did u also get the same? What u did?

Thanks


----------



## b allen

Day 244 and waiting and waiting and waiting

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

b allen said:


> Day 244 and waiting and waiting and waiting
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Are ur docs that u uploaded are colored and certified 
Please confirm. If its more than 140 days than there is a problem with ur application 

Suggest how u shared ur docs and points gained in EOI, is there any remote deiscrepancy in EOI and VISA application that u lodged


----------



## skbabu

b allen said:


> Day 244 and waiting and waiting and waiting
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Please share your timelines.


----------



## thisisgags

b allen said:


> Day 244 and waiting and waiting and waiting
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Day 217.....


----------



## skbabu

thisisgags said:


> Day 217.....


Hi thisisgags,

Please share your timeline.


----------



## sandeep3004

thisisgags said:


> Day 217.....


170 here..


----------



## nickchamp

sandeep3004 said:


> 170 here..


guys i think there may be some deiscrepancies , this much time it must not tak 
Please share ur time lines all


----------



## thisisgags

nickchamp said:


> guys i think there may be some deiscrepancies , this much time it must not tak
> 
> Please share ur time lines all




Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016



Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016


----------



## thisisgags

skbabu said:


> Hi thisisgags,
> 
> Please share your timeline.



Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016


----------



## sandeep3004

*timeline*



nickchamp said:


> guys i think there may be some deiscrepancies , this much time it must not tak
> Please share ur time lines all


Please see signature for timelines.

There are multiple cases like ours..Don't know whats going on with DIBP.

Last email from the CO (about 2 weeks ago) stated - " At this time we are still pending routine checking of the application".

No employment points claimed!


----------



## thisisgags

nickchamp said:


> guys i think there may be some deiscrepancies , this much time it must not tak
> 
> Please share ur time lines all




I know many with similar timelines. What u think could be wrong. I called GSM this morning and as per them it is routine. But may be they are not giving correct update.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi All,

I am too crossing at 213 days since visa lodged date. Today, I received a response to an e-mail sent earlier that they have received the change in circumstances update and has been noted on the visa file.

Don't know till what time this waiting game shall go on. Hope to hear something in next 1 to 2 weeks


----------



## skbabu

nickchamp said:


> guys i think there may be some deiscrepancies , this much time it must not tak
> Please share ur time lines all


My timelines in signature below.


----------



## Elffairy1990

I wanna ask if I'm eligible to apply for Victoria state nominated sponsorship 190. Hope someone can help me! Here is my background, I did bachelor of biomedicine at Unimelb, and then I moved to WA for 2.5 years working as an RA doing cancer research. And I'm getting an offer from Victoria for next year-12month full time. Do you know if I'm still eligible to apply under the policy for Victoria graduates? If not then what would be the fastest way for me to get my PR? Working or doing a phd? And how many extra years do I still need to work in Victoria? Thanks so much for your attention and help! 

Cheers.
Jenny


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

*Query*



skbabu said:


> My timelines in signature below.


Hello All,

I am new to this group as was in EOI state earlier.

Just applied for 190 (VIC) and made the payment via Immi account. The status says 'Received' Now do I need to do anything else or just wait for CO contact?
Can anybody guide me pls?

Thanks!
Ankur


----------



## b allen

Color certified and no problem in application everything matches. In other threads people have waited more than me and there application was also straight no issue. So no I don't think there is anything wrong with application they are just taking there sweet time

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeep3004

thisisgags said:


> I know many with similar timelines. What u think could be wrong. I called GSM this morning and as per them it is routine. But may be they are not giving correct update.


That is their standard response these days.

I am seriously considering of filing a complaint/suggestion via the provide feedback option on the DIBP website. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback


----------



## jahanzeb84

*Degree Verification*



b allen said:


> Color certified and no problem in application everything matches. In other threads people have waited more than me and there application was also straight no issue. So no I don't think there is anything wrong with application they are just taking there sweet time
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I just read your message about CO asking you for signed statement so that they can verify your degree. If you don't mind me asking, can you please post here the exact content of the email that you received from your CO? 

I also wanted to ask you, where did you completed your degree from? What program and which university? What documents did you uploaded under the overseas qualification/education category while lodging your online visa application?


----------



## thisisgags

b allen said:


> Color certified and no problem in application everything matches. In other threads people have waited more than me and there application was also straight no issue. So no I don't think there is anything wrong with application they are just taking there sweet time
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Agree and hoping that our assessment is right. 


Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016


----------



## nickchamp

skbabu said:


> My timelines in signature below.


Hi guys 
I have seen the time line of you friends its like the following 

Sandeep3004 : 05 Mar 2016, 12 weeks completes on Appx 1 June 2016, 
Please call DIBP Adeliade or from where ever u got the Call, 
Please check if u have uploaded the certified copies of all colored documents, It s mentioned on the Immiaccount attach document with Question mark Symbol. 
Please validate if there is any discrepancies in work experience relevant or non relevant to EOI and IMMI. Please alidate all this again and share ur concerns if there is any. 

Thisisgags : 19 Jan , 12 weeks completes on 15 Apr 2016 appx, Acc to immitracker worst case must get visa grant in 166 days if i m correct. that takes you to 25 June 2016. Dude again please check that i shared for sandeep3004, calling DIBP for exact status is genuine, please ask where u are stuck. 

Gaudit24 : 213 days, 22 jan 2016 visa lodged : Please check for the above points, I hope no 1 is from high risk countries. They say that do not interact with DIBP guys but indirectly things can be asked. Like any further document required etc. or directly can be asked in case of 213 days. 

SKBabu : 8 apr Visa lodged, 6 July 3 months complete appx, Immitracker stats of worst case thats fine but again i think follow up is required. 

I hope the document uploaded in immiacount are in proper naming and formats so that CO can understand the Document with the name of it which is defined while attaching. For Eg: Like i uploaded all docs in the following level of format 
Notarized_NikhilChawla_Evidenceofidentity_NationalIdentityCard_Electioncommisioncard_28072016.pdf. 

hope these are in synchronization. 

I am also waiting for the Grant in the same way as u are , Just had an intention with good faith and wanted to share the inputs i felt.

Please share ur inputs too.


----------



## thisisgags

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to this group as was in EOI state earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Just applied for 190 (VIC) and made the payment via Immi account. The status says 'Received' Now do I need to do anything else or just wait for CO contact?
> 
> Can anybody guide me pls?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ankur




Yes Ankur. You have to do a very difficult task, which is patiently wait. Good luck.


----------



## thisisgags

sandeep3004 said:


> That is their standard response these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering of filing a complaint/suggestion via the provide feedback option on the DIBP website.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback




People have done this and they have received similar response in written. It doesn't make any difference i believe.


----------



## b allen

sandeep3004 said:


> That is their standard response these days.
> 
> I am seriously considering of filing a complaint/suggestion via the provide feedback option on the DIBP website.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback


Does filing a complaint work or well it piss them of, delaying our grant further

Any history in this regard, some one filed complaint i mean. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_Rose

Guys from which email address DIBP send grant letter. Please share as I would like to add it in safe sender so that I don't miss a email from them. Thanks


----------



## skbabu

*Hi nick*

Thanks for the below info. I will wait for this week and send a follow up to check the status. I prefer to wait for DIBP to come back to avoid any unnecessary delays due to follow ups. I might be wrong as well. Hoping to get an update soon. 



nickchamp said:


> Hi guys
> I have seen the time line of you friends its like the following
> 
> Sandeep3004 : 05 Mar 2016, 12 weeks completes on Appx 1 June 2016,
> Please call DIBP Adeliade or from where ever u got the Call,
> Please check if u have uploaded the certified copies of all colored documents, It s mentioned on the Immiaccount attach document with Question mark Symbol.
> Please validate if there is any discrepancies in work experience relevant or non relevant to EOI and IMMI. Please alidate all this again and share ur concerns if there is any.
> 
> Thisisgags : 19 Jan , 12 weeks completes on 15 Apr 2016 appx, Acc to immitracker worst case must get visa grant in 166 days if i m correct. that takes you to 25 June 2016. Dude again please check that i shared for sandeep3004, calling DIBP for exact status is genuine, please ask where u are stuck.
> 
> Gaudit24 : 213 days, 22 jan 2016 visa lodged : Please check for the above points, I hope no 1 is from high risk countries. They say that do not interact with DIBP guys but indirectly things can be asked. Like any further document required etc. or directly can be asked in case of 213 days.
> 
> SKBabu : 8 apr Visa lodged, 6 July 3 months complete appx, Immitracker stats of worst case thats fine but again i think follow up is required.
> 
> I hope the document uploaded in immiacount are in proper naming and formats so that CO can understand the Document with the name of it which is defined while attaching. For Eg: Like i uploaded all docs in the following level of format
> Notarized_NikhilChawla_Evidenceofidentity_NationalIdentityCard_Electioncommisioncard_28072016.pdf.
> 
> hope these are in synchronization.
> 
> I am also waiting for the Grant in the same way as u are , Just had an intention with good faith and wanted to share the inputs i felt.
> 
> Please share ur inputs too.


----------



## nickchamp

guys 
Tell me one thing we are working professionals, When client comes to us asking for the clarification with the followup, do we get reminded right. so follow up is required, they may be over loaded, but if we dont remind them if time line is over than it shud not happen they solve some 1 else case faster than urs. So Please take a follow up , asking is the right and no fault in that, they mention in the mail , they are correct , but they do not say that u cant call them once in 3 weeks for update, they say that for regular callers. 

Please follow if my input seems logical


----------



## kaazme

how to get UK police character certificate while being in Pakistan?
In how many days they deliver?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

kaazme said:


> how to get UK police character certificate while being in Pakistan?
> In how many days they deliver?


www.acro.police.uk
Delivered in 2 to 10 day depending upon which service you choose.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

thisisgags said:


> Yes Ankur. You have to do a very difficult task, which is patiently wait. Good luck.


Hello,
Thanks!
But the application did not ask for any documents...just details and fees...Is that the correct behaviour...Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## hems264

Imran_Taufique said:


> @hems264 - I totally agree with sat123.
> Fill up form 80 and 1221 for all dependents as well (Above 18).
> Having Birth certificates Identity proof is also good.
> If you have you wife's College completion degree (if it was conducted in English, as in most colleges in India), it would be good to prove spouses English competency. Else, you would need her to pass IELTS/PTE/etc if you are claiming additional 5 points.


Thanks Imran & sat123
Very helpful, preparing myself with documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

Black_Rose said:


> Guys from which email address DIBP send grant letter. Please share as I would like to add it in safe sender so that I don't miss a email from them. Thanks


Like the enthusiasm add the email address to safe sender list [email protected]


----------



## jithinkorah

119 Days since Visa Lodged & 80 Days since Last CO contact .

Don know why the delay.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I missed Dibp number. You anyone here share the immi contact number

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## Black_Rose

81 days since application lodged. This is why The Australia (!!!) takes this huge amount of money?!!!! come on..... atleast increase the amount of worker or make the fees less than Canada ( $550 each ). DIBP you are not even efficient like CIC. Gross....:spit::spit::spit:


----------



## visa190qld

I am waiting since 190 days..... i loose all hope now...its feel like its finish...


----------



## Raj M

Black_Rose said:


> 81 days since application lodged. This is why The Australia (!!!) takes this huge amount of money?!!!! come on..... atleast increase the amount of worker or make the fees less than Canada ( $550 each ). DIBP you are not even efficient like CIC. Gross....:spit::spit::spit:


I think patience is the key. Having said that, i think, DIBP is far more efficient than CIC. CIC takes money and you don't know if you will get rejected or not. DIBP will only take money once you are sure that there is high possibility that you will get the grant. Also, if you check immiaccount, you will see people getting grants in 30 days or so thats because of the documents and the countries they are applying from. It takes more time for them to confirm experiences from countries like Pak or India or Bangladesh then UK, US or Singapore.

Be Patient


----------



## Raj M

visa190qld said:


> I am waiting since 190 days..... i loose all hope now...its feel like its finish...


No news is a good news. If they are taking time that means they want to give your application a fair chance. Be positive


----------



## visa190qld

Raj M said:


> No news is a good news. If they are taking time that means they want to give your application a fair chance. Be positive


Yes dear, You are correct. Hope for the best..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bocko

visa190qld said:


> I am waiting since 190 days..... i loose all hope now...its feel like its finish...


If you claim points for overseas employment/education make sure that you provided correct contact info, 

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bocko

bocko said:


> If you claim points for overseas employment/education make sure that you provided correct contact info,
> 
> Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


...call the numbers and check if they still work. My guess is that if they can't reach it you go back to end of the que...

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## visa190qld

bocko said:


> ...call the numbers and check if they still work. My guess is that if they can't reach it you go back to end of the que...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


Its genuine work experience and phone email address every thing working.

No verification happaan. i am working in australia since 1 year and i dint claim point for australia work exp and no verification at australia work place even..

Some ASIo guys visit previous home in australia before 1 month since no update..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sekarhttp

*Raja*



visa190qld said:


> Its genuine work experience and phone email address every thing working.
> 
> No verification happaan. i am working in australia since 1 year and i dint claim point for australia work exp and no verification at australia work place even..
> 
> Some ASIo guys visit previous home in australia before 1 month since no update..:fingerscrossed:


Hi Visa190qld,

Am also waiting for more than 155 days , in onshore and no work-experience claimed for Aussie, but work-experience claimed for India and AHC verified by experience in India.

But for your case why are they coming to your home - verify you?

How do you know it's ASIO or it is Border force ? Do you gave all details correctly?

what the ASIO people asked abt u to ur old house mates?

Thanks,
Raja.


----------



## visa190qld

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Visa190qld,
> 
> Am also waiting for more than 155 days , in onshore and no work-experience claimed for Aussie, but work-experience claimed for India and AHC verified by experience in India.
> 
> But for your case why are they coming to your home - verify you?
> 
> How do you know it's ASIO or it is Border force ? Do you gave all details correctly?
> 
> what the ASIO people asked abt u to ur old house mates?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raja.


They visit and left contact details its seems asio qld contact number.

they ask about me . duration of my stay and my phone number.

i provided all information correctly.

Can you tell me when your work experience done verification ?

Thank you


----------



## Jolly47

I lodged my visa on 27th July 190 as registered nurse and didn't clammed any experience points 
CO assigned and requested docs:9th July
Provide all documents:23 August 
Status changed to: assessment in progress after one hour. In threads I can see there is long process after assessments in progress but on a positive note I want to know what is average time after assessment in progress.
Thanks


----------



## sekarhttp

visa190qld said:


> They visit and left contact details its seems asio qld contact number.
> 
> they ask about me . duration of my stay and my phone number.
> 
> i provided all information correctly.
> 
> Can you tell me when your work experience done verification ?
> 
> Thank you


Mine done at India three months before from AHC Delhi

Did you called back ASIO and what they asked to you


----------



## visa190qld

sekarhttp said:


> Mine done at India three months before from AHC Delhi
> 
> Did you called back ASIO and what they asked to you


I didn't call asio. as its meaningless to call them as they not searching me they doing my background check so they will also reply same " A I P " Assessment in progress.

On which visa are you now ? i am student currently


----------



## AJAUS

+61 7 3136 7000 GSM Adelaide number



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ananths007

Hi Friends,
Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...

Cheers,
Ananth
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ITA received - 05 may 2016
Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


----------



## Singh85

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ITA received - 05 may 2016
> Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
> Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


Congrats mate. please share your time line


----------



## HasIrf

Many Congratulations!! 

Also for what profession ? onshore? Offshore? 
Have you claimed points for Work exp? 
Do you hv dependants as well?
Were you contacted by a CO any time? or it was a direct grant 



Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ITA received - 05 may 2016
> Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
> Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


----------



## Singh85

b allen said:


> Hi guys the co just contacted me and wants written consent to verify by degree, can anyone tell how to provide that consent just simply sign and email or do I need to make a statutory deceleration. Please help
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi bro.
Is this first co contact. When did u lodge visa ?
I think u should go for affidavit declaration.


----------



## Singh85

Guys, 

Any one has info about dates of visa lodgement and CO allocation . 

I have applied 190 South Australia on 9 Aug and till time No CO mail has been received. 

Is that mean that no CO has been allocated ?


----------



## ryan.rich

Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any one has info about dates of visa lodgement and CO allocation .
> 
> I have applied 190 South Australia on 9 Aug and till time No CO mail has been received.
> 
> Is that mean that no CO has been allocated ?


I lodged my visa application on Monday the 15th of August and received CO assignment a week later on Monday the 22nd.


----------



## sat123

Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any one has info about dates of visa lodgement and CO allocation .
> 
> I have applied 190 South Australia on 9 Aug and till time No CO mail has been received.
> 
> Is that mean that no CO has been allocated ?


Check this --

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Singh85

ryan.rich said:


> I lodged my visa application on Monday the 15th of August and received CO assignment a week later on Monday the 22nd.


Thats good..u got mail for co allocation or co contact for information?


----------



## Luckyshetty

What is ASIO ?


----------



## Singh85

Thanks but i am unaware of priority groups.pls explain if u know.


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats



Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ITA received - 05 may 2016
> Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
> Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

*Form 80/1221*



jithinkorah said:


> Congrats


Hello All,

For filling Form 80 and 1221 is it a good approach to add details pdf and print
OR take print-fill with pen-scan- upload.

Thanks to advise


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ITA received - 05 may 2016
> Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
> Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


Congrats. Plz share your full timeline with anzsco code

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

*190 Visa Granted *

Dear all,

By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.

This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support 

Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon. 

May ALLAH bless us all!

Have a good one.

Regards,
Jahanzeb


----------



## dreamsanj

Congratulations jahanzeb84..


----------



## dheeraj81

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


Congrats.. please share your timeline

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jahanzeb84

dreamsanj said:


> Congratulations jahanzeb84..


Thanks much dreamsanj


----------



## jahanzeb84

dheeraj81 said:


> Congrats.. please share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks dheeraj81  ... Here you go 

ANZSCO code - 261313
EOI 190 NSW (60+5) - 01/04/2016
Invitation 190 (NSW) - 15/04/2016
Applied to State - 15/04/2016
NSW Approval - 24/05/2016
PAK PCC - 16/06/2016 (Self & Spouse)
PAK PCC - 22/06/2016 (Spouse Maiden Name) 
UAE PCC - 29/06/2016 (Self)
Meds Case Finalized - 17/06/2016 (Self), 21/06/2016 (Spouse and Child)
Visa Lodge - 26/06/2016
Docs Front Loaded - 29/06/2016
IMMI Assessment Commence email received - 19/07/2016
Direct Grant - 23/08/2016
IED - 16 June, 2017


----------



## dheeraj81

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ITA received - 05 may 2016
> Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
> Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


Congrats


----------



## Sandyimmi

Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ITA received - 05 may 2016
> Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
> Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


Hey congrats...did u claim work experience points? Any employment verification done?


----------



## AA007

jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


Congratz


----------



## jahanzeb84

AA007 said:


> Congratz


Thanks AA007


----------



## mamoon

Congratulations Jahanzeb.

Best wishes for your endeavor. 

You received grant from Brisbane office or Adelaide?



jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


----------



## mamoon

Congratulations Ananth.

You received grant from Brisbane office or Adelaide?



Ananths007 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Having a gud news with you all.......Got my Grant(190 NSW) today...
> 
> Cheers,
> Ananth
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ITA received - 05 may 2016
> Visa Lodged date----02 June 2016
> Visa Grant date --- 23-Aug 2016


----------



## jahanzeb84

mamoon said:


> Congratulations Jahanzeb.
> 
> Best wishes for your endeavor.
> 
> You received grant from Brisbane office or Adelaide?


Thanks much Mamoon  I received grant from Adelaide office


----------



## joes1977

Folks, I have a question. I failed to clear IELTS/PTE with a 7/65+ in all sections due to which I lack 10 points leaving me in 55 points in total now. My agent advised to file 190 in NSW as the IELTS requirement is 6 only in NSW for my skill. In fact I'd like to file it for Victoria state as my relatives are there which requires minimum 7 points . Could anyone advise if I can file two EOIs for two different states? I'm confused when in case if NSW accepts and invite me, would it be a problem if I do not accept NSW as by that time I hope I would be able to clear PTE and apply for Victoria ?


----------



## nickchamp

Sandyimmi said:


> Hey congrats...did u claim work experience points? Any employment verification done?


Hi ananth 
At what time you received the Grant mail. Is it a system generated mail which is sent at specific time. If not than is it sent by some CO by himself to intimate. 

Please share


----------



## rahul13021979

Some people are made to wait for 100+ days, while some others receive their grant in 30-50 days.
Is there something in common between the people who have been waiting for 70+ days?
Can the ones who have been waiting for 70+ days please comment. Let's try and find something in common, which pushes our case.
Me:
Code - 222312 Financial Investment Manager
75 points
Lodge date - 11th June
Work experience - 15
I am the only applicant but would be accompanied by my wife and child

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich

Singh85 said:


> Thats good..u got mail for co allocation or co contact for information?



Both, CO assigned and given 28 days to respond as I haven't uploaded any docs yet. Going to lodge police clearance on Thursday and medicals are on September 1st, then I'll respond and upload docs.


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul13021979 said:


> Some people are made to wait for 100+ days, while some others receive their grant in 30-50 days.
> Is there something in common between the people who have been waiting for 70+ days?
> Can the ones who have been waiting for 70+ days please comment. Let's try and find something in common, which pushes our case.
> Me:
> Code - 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> 75 points
> Lodge date - 11th June
> Work experience - 15
> I am the only applicant but would be accompanied by my wife and child
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There could be several reasons for delay.. one of the reasons could be higher scrutiny for the candidates who claimed maximum points for work experience (in case they have had multiple employers)
Not many applicants were made to wait for very long in the past but these days due to multiple reasons the verification process has become more stringent.


----------



## rahul13021979

vikaschandra said:


> There could be several reasons for delay.. one of the reasons could be higher scrutiny for the candidates who claimed maximum points for work experience (in case they have had multiple employers)
> 
> Not many applicants were made to wait for very long in the past but these days due to multiple reasons the verification process has become more stringent.




I've shown some 10 years of work experience across 4 companies. The employment verification hasn't been done as yet, as the HR of my company would have informed me otherwise.
Don't really know how much more time they would take, but reading that it's taking 150/170/220 days for some people (and still waiting) is extremely demoralising.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPK03

Hi Friends

I would request help in applying for the 190 subclass PR.
I have got my skill assessment done from ACS for code 135112 - Project Manager and received a +ve result.
Got +65 in PTE exam for English. With that, I will be having 65 points to be eligible for applying for a PR.
My plan is to apply for Victoria state sponsorship.
Now, can anybody pls let me know what I should be doing next ? 
Should I apply for an EOI in the skillselect.gov.au OR for State Nomination at Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria OR anything else ?

May I pls know the step by step process to get a PR Visa ?

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## rahul13021979

SPK03 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I would request help in applying for the 190 subclass PR.
> I have got my skill assessment done from ACS for code 135112 - Project Manager and received a +ve result.
> Got +65 in PTE exam for English. With that, I will be having 65 points to be eligible for applying for a PR.
> My plan is to apply for Victoria state sponsorship.
> Now, can anybody pls let me know what I should be doing next ?
> Should I apply for an EOI in the skillselect.gov.au OR for State Nomination at Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria OR anything else ?
> 
> May I pls know the step by step process to get a PR Visa ?
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar




Kumar,

This forum is for people who have lodged an application already. Your question will be best answered in another forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

vikaschandra said:


> rahul13021979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are made to wait for 100+ days, while some others receive their grant in 30-50 days.
> Is there something in common between the people who have been waiting for 70+ days?
> Can the ones who have been waiting for 70+ days please comment. Let's try and find something in common, which pushes our case.
> Me:
> Code - 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> 75 points
> Lodge date - 11th June
> Work experience - 15
> I am the only applicant but would be accompanied by my wife and child
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> There could be several reasons for delay.. one of the reasons could be higher scrutiny for the candidates who claimed maximum points for work experience (in case they have had multiple employers)
> Not many applicants were made to wait for very long in the past but these days due to multiple reasons the verification process has become more stringent.
Click to expand...

I have only single employer, claimed 5 points but waiting since 100+ days. I think they are not able to do the employment verification. I was with a MNC and as policy they do no provide individual HR contact mail/phone number. So my official reference letter from HR has only board number and a HR groups mail id. May be they are not getting through board numbers or not finding it convincing.


----------



## makapaka

Hi
I applied on 6/6/16
Co asked form 80 on 7/7/16 and submitted on 9/7/16
2nd Co contact on 16/7/16 for form 1221 for my spouse and for some additional information on form 80
Submitted on 19/7/16
Is there any possibility that my co will take my case before I complete 3 months?
As she mentioned ' I have begun considering your application for this visa.....'
Can anyone please answer?


----------



## manucpillai

Hi
I got my visa 190 grant this morning after 5 months' and 5 days' wait. Have been a silent reader of this thread for all these days and I would like to thank each of its members for your guidance. 
I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is as below:
Nominated state: New South Wales
Occupation: Marketing Specialist
EOI invitation received: 14th March 2016
Visa lodged on: 17th March 2016
Additional documentation request: 27th April 2016
Visa Grant: 23rd August 2016
Wishing good luck to all those who are awaiting. 
Thank you
Manu


----------



## bocko

manucpillai said:


> Hi
> I got my visa 190 grant this morning after 5 months' and 5 days' wait. Have been a silent reader of this thread for all these days and I would like to thank each of its members for your guidance.
> I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is as below:
> Nominated state: New South Wales
> Occupation: Marketing Specialist
> EOI invitation received: 14th March 2016
> Visa lodged on: 17th March 2016
> Additional documentation request: 27th April 2016
> Visa Grant: 23rd August 2016
> Wishing good luck to all those who are awaiting.
> Thank you
> Manu


Congrats mate and thanks! Your post boost confidence for us who wait for 100+ days...

Sent from my SM-A5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

rahul13021979 said:


> Some people are made to wait for 100+ days, while some others receive their grant in 30-50 days.
> Is there something in common between the people who have been waiting for 70+ days?
> Can the ones who have been waiting for 70+ days please comment. Let's try and find something in common, which pushes our case.
> Me:
> Code - 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> 75 points
> Lodge date - 11th June
> Work experience - 15
> I am the only applicant but would be accompanied by my wife and child
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75 days here

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats 

I have also applied during the same timeline for Marketing Specialist. Did u had any verification or so. Did u claim any points for work exp.



manucpillai said:


> Hi
> I got my visa 190 grant this morning after 5 months' and 5 days' wait. Have been a silent reader of this thread for all these days and I would like to thank each of its members for your guidance.
> I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is as below:
> Nominated state: New South Wales
> Occupation: Marketing Specialist
> EOI invitation received: 14th March 2016
> Visa lodged on: 17th March 2016
> Additional documentation request: 27th April 2016
> Visa Grant: 23rd August 2016
> Wishing good luck to all those who are awaiting.
> Thank you
> Manu


----------



## Ravikumar85

manucpillai said:


> Hi
> I got my visa 190 grant this morning after 5 months' and 5 days' wait. Have been a silent reader of this thread for all these days and I would like to thank each of its members for your guidance.
> I am an onshore applicant and my timeline is as below:
> Nominated state: New South Wales
> Occupation: Marketing Specialist
> EOI invitation received: 14th March 2016
> Visa lodged on: 17th March 2016
> Additional documentation request: 27th April 2016
> Visa Grant: 23rd August 2016
> Wishing good luck to all those who are awaiting.
> Thank you
> Manu




Congratulations...!
Which CO team it was?
Adelaide or Brisbane?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Congratulations!! 



jahanzeb84 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> By the grace of almighty ALLAH, I along with my family have been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> This thread has been a wonderful source of information and updates throughout the process, and I would like to thank all of you for your help and support
> 
> Insha'Allah, you all will be receiving your calls/grants very soon.
> 
> May ALLAH bless us all!
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Regards,
> Jahanzeb


----------



## jahanzeb84

HasIrf said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you


----------



## Singh85

ryan.rich said:


> Both, CO assigned and given 28 days to respond as I haven't uploaded any docs yet. Going to lodge police clearance on Thursday and medicals are on September 1st, then I'll respond and upload docs.


Ok. Why didn't you uploaded docs after fee payment. Any specific reason?
I have uploaded all docs on same day.


----------



## Black_Rose

I was getting a bit impatient now a days but Thanks to Almighty...

I received the *Golden Grant* today. This brings the end of a literally endless journey of my Australian dream. Started the journey at 2014 but because of my occupation I had wait really a very long time but finally the patience paid off. Those who are still waiting and frustrated on the process please have a look to my timeline below so that you may know what kind of hardest journey I have travelled to. Have a great day.


----------



## manucpillai

Thanks mate and good luck for your application


----------



## manucpillai

jithinkorah said:


> Congrats
> 
> I have also applied during the same timeline for Marketing Specialist. Did u had any verification or so. Did u claim any points for work exp.


There were no employment verification as I haven't claimed any points for the same.


----------



## manucpillai

Ravikumar85 said:


> Congratulations...!
> Which CO team it was?
> Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was by GSM Adelaide team but the case officer changed in between.


----------



## amansharman

*Ami06*

Hello everybody,

I was a silent follower of this thread and today i would like to share my timeline with you all.I am also waiting since last 154 days since visa lodged and 93 days since last co contact and required docs updated.I have applied for NSW. It is strange to see visa grants for the people applied in june when even march lot is not finished.I have claimed 8 points for my job experience as i have completed total 9 years of experience in my profession with total 8 years in one organization but no job verification is done so far.
I am hoping for the Grant in next few hours to be positive.

My Timeline
Public Relations Professional-225311
EOI Lodged-12/2015
Invitation recieved from NSW-15/01/2016
Application Lodged for SS-NSW-25/1/2016
Application Approved-28/1/2016
Visa Lodged-22/3/2016
First CO cCntact-3/5/2016
Documents Uploaded-22/5/2016
Assessment in progress since then


----------



## makapaka

What types of documents they asked you to provide?


----------



## HasIrf

Its wonderful to hear the grant news! Good luck Black Rose.. 

I am radiating positivity by hearing so many grant news 



Black_Rose said:


> I was getting a bit impatient now a days but Thanks to Almighty...
> 
> I received the *Golden Grant* today. This brings the end of a literally endless journey of my Australian dream. Started the journey at 2014 but because of my occupation I had wait really a very long time but finally the patience paid off. Those who are still waiting and frustrated on the process please have a look to my timeline below so that you may know what kind of hardest journey I have travelled to. Have a great day.


----------



## AA007

Black_Rose said:


> I was getting a bit impatient now a days but Thanks to Almighty...
> 
> I received the *Golden Grant* today. This brings the end of a literally endless journey of my Australian dream. Started the journey at 2014 but because of my occupation I had wait really a very long time but finally the patience paid off. Those who are still waiting and frustrated on the process please have a look to my timeline below so that you may know what kind of hardest journey I have travelled to. Have a great day.


Congratulations


----------



## bocko

Black_Rose said:


> I was getting a bit impatient now a days but Thanks to Almighty...
> 
> I received the *Golden Grant* today. This brings the end of a literally endless journey of my Australian dream. Started the journey at 2014 but because of my occupation I had wait really a very long time but finally the patience paid off. Those who are still waiting and frustrated on the process please have a look to my timeline below so that you may know what kind of hardest journey I have travelled to. Have a great day.


Uh, long journey but it worth it! Congrats! GSM?


----------



## AJAUS

Black_Rose said:


> I was getting a bit impatient now a days but Thanks to Almighty...
> 
> 
> 
> I received the *Golden Grant* today. This brings the end of a literally endless journey of my Australian dream. Started the journey at 2014 but because of my occupation I had wait really a very long time but finally the patience paid off. Those who are still waiting and frustrated on the process please have a look to my timeline below so that you may know what kind of hardest journey I have travelled to. Have a great day.




Congratulations Black_Rose. Can you share the timelines?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

Black_Rose said:


> I was getting a bit impatient now a days but Thanks to Almighty...
> 
> I received the *Golden Grant* today. This brings the end of a literally endless journey of my Australian dream. Started the journey at 2014 but because of my occupation I had wait really a very long time but finally the patience paid off. Those who are still waiting and frustrated on the process please have a look to my timeline below so that you may know what kind of hardest journey I have travelled to. Have a great day.


Congrats mate 

Pls share ur time line


----------



## Black_Rose

Viveknagpal said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Pls share ur time line






Applied 2 June 2016, front loaded all doc same day. 
CO assigned email received on 10 July. 
Direct Grant on 23 August 2016.

As far I know, No employment verification done. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## In2aus

Hi All,

I just received my invite from SA and i am in the process of applying for my visa. I have a query with regards to my EOI points. This might be a repeating question, sorry if it is so. 

My current points against which i have got the invite is 70. however my points will be reducing by 10 ie it is going to become 60 in mid October. 

My query is would my visa be granted even if it becomes more than mid oct or they will reject my application if i do not get grant by mid October as the points would have reduced. 

When does the EOI points freeze. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Ravikumar85

In2aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my invite from SA and i am in the process of applying for my visa. I have a query with regards to my EOI points. This might be a repeating question, sorry if it is so.
> 
> 
> 
> My current points against which i have got the invite is 70. however my points will be reducing by 10 ie it is going to become 60 in mid October.
> 
> 
> 
> My query is would my visa be granted even if it becomes more than mid oct or they will reject my application if i do not get grant by mid October as the points would have reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> When does the EOI points freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance




Reducing by 10 points?
Can you enlighten how?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In2aus

Due to age, I am turning 40.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinkasharma

In2aus said:


> Due to age, I am turning 40.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Based on the knowledge from another forum (I cannot post the URL), you will be fine. Age is frozen on EOI invite date.

Still wait for more comments to clarify it more.


----------



## vikaschandra

In2aus said:


> Due to age, I am turning 40.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Once you receive your Invitation to Apply for Visa the EOI freezes. no changes happen to the points due to age whatsover


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Hi All, 

I am trying to identify the reason for my 190 Grant, and thought I will check my concerns with this group. I changed my passport in May and updated case officer with form 929 (CO did not ask for PCC for new passport), also just re-verified my US PCC uploaded in may was was not attested (but CO did not come back for this), 

Given above kindly help me in below:
1. Do you think I should get India PCC again for my new passport?
2. Shall I upload a attested copy of PCC ?
3. Also all my documents were attested by Gazetted office (not public notary) , CO after verfying all docs asked only form 80 and other 

EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Hi All, 

I am trying to identify the reason for my 190 Grant (already 100+ days), and thought I will check my concerns with this group. I changed my passport in May and updated case officer with form 929 (CO did not ask for PCC for new passport), also just re-verified my US PCC uploaded in may was was not attested (but CO did not come back for this), 

Given above kindly help me in below:
1. Do you think I should get India PCC again for my new passport?
2. Shall I upload a attested copy of PCC ?
3. Also all my documents were attested by Gazetted office (not public notary) , CO after verfying all docs asked only form 80 so should I submit all these docs with public notary sign again ?

Please guide me as I am trying to apply for 457 and getting a visa now will help me getting a transfer to Aus and save me job searching and migration expenses. 

Thanks in advance.

________________________________
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###


----------



## Singh85

One query
Where can I see " assessment in progress" and when it is written ?
My status is showing "Received" since i lodge my application.
And in how many days usually CO get assigned. And does everytime acknowledgement email comes when CO is allocated?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Singh85 said:


> One query
> Where can I see " assessment in progress" and when it is written ?
> My status is showing "Received" since i lodge my application.
> And in how many days usually CO get assigned. And does everytime acknowledgement email comes when CO is allocated?
> Thanks in advance


 By what i notice in this forum; 4- 8 weeks is standard.


----------



## Singh85

ausvisa1902016 said:


> By what i notice in this forum; 4- 8 weeks is standard.


2 of my friends got grant within 10days of logement. And one more guy has co contact after week. He applied after me and got CO contact but I didnot. I think They donot follow first come first serve.

Anyhow thanks for reply


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Singh85 said:


> 2 of my friends got grant within 10days of logement. And one more guy has co contact after week. He applied after me and got CO contact but I didnot. I think They donot follow first come first serve.
> 
> Anyhow thanks for reply


Share your timeline plz

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

Singh85 said:


> 2 of my friends got grant within 10days of logement. And one more guy has co contact after week. He applied after me and got CO contact but I didnot. I think They donot follow first come first serve.
> 
> Anyhow thanks for reply




I applied on the 11th of June. It's been 73 days, my status still reads RECEIVED. No CO contact, no nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

rahul13021979 said:


> I applied on the 11th of June. It's been 73 days, my status still reads RECEIVED. No CO contact, no nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your anzsco code

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

Moneyjheeta said:


> What is your anzsco code
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




222312 Financial Investment Manager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

rahul13021979 said:


> I applied on the 11th of June. It's been 73 days, my status still reads RECEIVED. No CO contact, no nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats too late.
Please refer this link. It says that 15 july applications are in processing.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


rahul13021979 said:


> I applied on the 11th of June. It's been 73 days, my status still reads RECEIVED. No CO contact, no nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats too late.
Please refer this link. It says that 15 july applications are in processing.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Singh85

But i noticed July and August applications are moving v fast.
Both for 189 and 190.
Recent 189SC invitations now can be cause of delays.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

rahul13021979 said:


> 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some cases depend on anzsco code requirement in that area.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

What is a Priority 3, 4 group? 



Singh85 said:


> Thats too late.
> Please refer this link. It says that 15 july applications are in processing.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> Thats too late.
> Please refer this link. It says that 15 july applications are in processing.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## nickchamp

HasIrf said:


> What is a Priority 3, 4 group?


Hi Hasirf, I think our timelines are very close, 
I have been interacted by CO for the second time on 19 Aug. I believe if no interaction is happening than the application is in progress of checking.

Priority 3 >Priority 4. If the application is not left to be processed in 190 than they are going to pick up the Files of 189 Subclass. 
They are going hand in hand to completed the load off asap. Since CO contact he has 6 weeks time to take up ur case again , so wait is the only option, its on CO when he picks up the File again. 
Lets c how it goes. lane:


----------



## nickchamp

My punching smily at the bottom of the signature is getting angry now


----------



## nickchamp

Is this date mentioned in GSM skillselect allocation information of Visa lodgement date or Is it CO allocation date. Please provide the information


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Still waiting....No response. Few who applied in June and july have got the grant and others waiting since January...


----------



## Ravikumar85

Moneyjheeta said:


> Some cases depend on anzsco code requirement in that area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




I don't think so. Because, a state government would not have nominated an applicant of certain occupation, if there was no more job opportunities for that occupation within the state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayshreegupta23

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Still waiting....No response. Few who applied in June and july have got the grant and others waiting since January...



Same here...visa lodged 17 mar 2016....waiting now for 160 days


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Guys, Please help me with following queries

Hi All, 

I am trying to identify the reason for my 190 Grant (already 100+ days), and thought I will check my concerns with this group. I changed my passport in May and updated case officer with form 929 (CO did not ask for PCC for new passport), also just re-verified my US PCC uploaded in may was was not attested (but CO did not come back for this), 

Given above kindly help me in below:
1. Do you think I should get India PCC again for my new passport?
2. Shall I upload a attested copy of PCC ?
3. Also all my documents were attested by Gazetted office (not public notary) , CO after verfying all docs asked only form 80 so should I submit all these docs with public notary sign again ?

Please guide me as I am trying to apply for 457 and getting a visa now will help me getting a transfer to Aus and save me job searching and migration expenses. 

Thanks in advance.

________________________________
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016 ICT 261111 Business Analyst
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###


----------



## HasIrf

Hi Nick, yeah I did notice that and had texted you as well. 
Are you claiming points for exp? and do you hv dependants? 




nickchamp said:


> Hi Hasirf, I think our timelines are very close,
> I have been interacted by CO for the second time on 19 Aug. I believe if no interaction is happening than the application is in progress of checking.
> 
> Priority 3 >Priority 4. If the application is not left to be processed in 190 than they are going to pick up the Files of 189 Subclass.
> They are going hand in hand to completed the load off asap. Since CO contact he has 6 weeks time to take up ur case again , so wait is the only option, its on CO when he picks up the File again.
> Lets c how it goes. lane:


----------



## HasIrf

And what do you have to say about my glued fingers:heh:



nickchamp said:


> My punching smily at the bottom of the signature is getting angry now


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

HasIrf said:


> And what do you have to say about my glued fingers:heh:


Hello All,

A small query - While attaching documents in immi account do we need to get them attested? as it says certified copy of xxxx docs.

Thanks to advise!
Ankur


----------



## smartdost

Guys / Experts,

I want to apply for Australia my details are given below. I am new here so need complete guidence or a link where I can find step by step details.

Age = 31
Married
Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Year) , Graduation in arts (2 Years)
Job = Doing IT job since 2008 but got computer degree in 2014. (This scare me)
Juniper , Cisco , Microsoft Certified
IELTS = 6.5 overall (L=6.5, S=6.5, W and R = 6.0)

Wife and One Son

Wife Age = 27
Wife Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Years) , Graduation in Science (2 Years)
Job = 5 Years experience in Call Center in Pakistan's well known Telecom Company
IELTS = 5.5 Over All

Son
1 Year old Son.


----------



## new2016

Hi all, I need suggestion about pcc. How can I get aussie pcc from overseas? thanking in advace


----------



## jitin81

92 days and application still in received status. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

Someone from the Australian Embassy, Dubai called up my office today morning.
They called up at 7:30 in the morning; and no one was there, except the coffee guys and the IT person.
They spoke to the IT and asked whether my company's name was what it is; and whether I am working in the company.
They asked for the HR's number and the number of the operator. The IT guy informed them that the HR would be available after 8:30z
I have been following up with the HR since then. No one has called thereafter. Am getting quite jittery. Hope this does not mean anything negative.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

new2016 said:


> Hi all, I need suggestion about pcc. How can I get aussie pcc from overseas? thanking in advace


You can go to AFP website and lodge one request for pcc. Fill it and pay fee. It will come to your present address through post.


----------



## b allen

Day 248 and waiting and waiting and waiting

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## naushadqamar

*hi*

Hi Rahul ,

When you lodged your visa , I am also working in Dubai based software house I am also expecting verification call.


rahul13021979 said:


> Someone from the Australian Embassy, Dubai called up my office today morning.
> They called up at 7:30 in the morning; and no one was there, except the coffee guys and the IT person.
> They spoke to the IT and asked whether my company's name was what it is; and whether I am working in the company.
> They asked for the HR's number and the number of the operator. The IT guy informed them that the HR would be available after 8:30z
> I have been following up with the HR since then. No one has called thereafter. Am getting quite jittery. Hope this does not mean anything negative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartdost

Guys / Experts

Can anyone please guide me.

uys / Experts,

I want to apply for Australia my details are given below. I am new here so need complete guidence or a link where I can find step by step details.

Age = 31
Married
Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Year) , Graduation in arts (2 Years)
Job = Doing IT job since 2008 but got computer degree in 2014. (This scare me)
Juniper , Cisco , Microsoft Certified
IELTS = 6.5 overall (L=6.5, S=6.5, W and R = 6.0)

Wife and One Son

Wife Age = 27
Wife Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Years) , Graduation in Science (2 Years)
Job = 5 Years experience in Call Center in Pakistan's well known Telecom Company
IELTS = 5.5 Over All

Son
1 Year old Son. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HasIrf

Guys who hv uploaded forms themselves (not via agents) please respond



Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> A small query - While attaching documents in immi account do we need to get them attested? as it says certified copy of xxxx docs.
> 
> Thanks to advise!
> Ankur


----------



## Singh85

No...only upload original colored scan document.


----------



## babbar_manish

I believe you have a very good chance as you and your spouse both are IT graduates/post graduates.

One suggestion: Score 10 in English by scoring 7 in IELTS (or 65 in PTE) 
PTE-A is comparatively easy to crack. (my personal experience) 

Thanks,
Manish Babbar
Grant: 19-08-16
IED: 20-07-17




smartdost said:


> Guys / Experts
> 
> Can anyone please guide me.
> 
> uys / Experts,
> 
> I want to apply for Australia my details are given below. I am new here so need complete guidence or a link where I can find step by step details.
> 
> Age = 31
> Married
> Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Year) , Graduation in arts (2 Years)
> Job = Doing IT job since 2008 but got computer degree in 2014. (This scare me)
> Juniper , Cisco , Microsoft Certified
> IELTS = 6.5 overall (L=6.5, S=6.5, W and R = 6.0)
> 
> Wife and One Son
> 
> Wife Age = 27
> Wife Education = Masters in Comp Science (2 Years) , Graduation in Science (2 Years)
> Job = 5 Years experience in Call Center in Pakistan's well known Telecom Company
> IELTS = 5.5 Over All
> 
> Son
> 1 Year old Son.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## kartheish

Singh85 said:


> No...only upload original colored scan document.


Thanks for the clarification, I had the same doubt too.


----------



## new2016

Singh85 said:


> new2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I need suggestion about pcc. How can I get aussie pcc from overseas? thanking in advace
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to AFP website and lodge one request for pcc. Fill it and pay fee. It will come to your present address through post.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot


----------



## visa190qld

Luckyshetty said:


> What is ASIO ?


ASIO is Intelligence Agency and they do internal and external check also background checks..

Mine was check done by ASIO before 1 month and no news yet...

Why you got any verification ??


----------



## sat123

visa190qld said:


> Luckyshetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is ASIO ?
> 
> 
> 
> ASIO is Intelligence Agency and they do internal and external check also background checks..
> 
> Mine was check done by ASIO before 1 month and no news yet...
> 
> Why you got any verification ??
Click to expand...

How do you know that check was done? Did you get any mail/call?


----------



## Sandyimmi

visa190qld said:


> Luckyshetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is ASIO ?
> 
> 
> 
> ASIO is Intelligence Agency and they do internal and external check also background checks..
> 
> Mine was check done by ASIO before 1 month and no news yet...
> 
> Why you got any verification ??
Click to expand...

How do u knw ur verification was done? They called you?


----------



## nickchamp

hi 
5 Pts for exp and no dependents buddy


----------



## Sandyimmi

Lodged on 10th June...222311 financial adviser


----------



## nickchamp

hi guys 
any new grants this week. 
One more thing , grant comes by system generated mails or is it intimated by call or mail by CO.


----------



## visa190qld

They visit previous residential address and ask to owner anout me. They left card say asio qld.
Thats why i know they cheking about me.


----------



## dink2s

Any chefs from India here lodged or in process of lodging 190 visa?


----------



## indian.arya

Hi fellow members,

I am a mechanical engineer with over 2+ years experience in Operations & maintenance and 3+ yrs experience in Sales and have applied for 489 FS in June and yet to receive an invitation. My sponsor is my brother who is a PR (PR received 2014) and has been in the country for over 7+ years now. 

As I understand we can submit multiple EOI's can someone clarify if I can opt for 190 for Victoria SS & chances of getting an invite? below are the points break down of my profile.

Age: 30 points ( DOB: Jan 1985)
Bachelors: 15 points
PTE: 10 points with all modules 65+

Await expertise replies.


----------



## Sandyimmi

We have recently shifted to new city due to transfer from company..can it create problem? Is physical check done in every case?


----------



## CQNSW190

*Help!*

Hi Everyone!

I was wondering if someone could provide me with some advice. 

About a month ago I submitted an EOI for a NSW 190, I am a secondary school teacher with 60 points towards my application. Haven't heard anything from my EOI and starting to get worried. Is this normal?

Currently living in NSW but on a WHV visa that expires soon so getting very anxious so any advice would be HUGELY appreciated!

Thanks,
Conor


----------



## hems264

Hello Guys,
Having one query unclear to me and need your guidance.
I have applied for NSW sponsorship with dependent details as 'one' and received state sponsorship invite.
*However we are expecting first baby next month - is there any formal process to modify NSW sponsorship?*


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Hi

I hv also applied under same code with almost same timeline, Is CO allotted in your case?


----------



## avnit.singh1985

*hi*



Sandyimmi said:


> Lodged on 10th June...222311 financial adviser


Hi

I hv also applied under same code with almost same timeline, Is CO allotted in your case?


----------



## vikaschandra

indian.arya said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer with over 2+ years experience in Operations & maintenance and 3+ yrs experience in Sales and have applied for 489 FS in June and yet to receive an invitation. My sponsor is my brother who is a PR (PR received 2014) and has been in the country for over 7+ years now.
> 
> As I understand we can submit multiple EOI's can someone clarify if I can opt for 190 for Victoria SS & chances of getting an invite? below are the points break down of my profile.
> 
> Age: 30 points ( DOB: Jan 1985)
> Bachelors: 15 points
> PTE: 10 points with all modules 65+
> 
> Await expertise replies.


Is the occupation code open under Victoria state nomination? Do they have any specific requirements that needs to be met (like employment, australian experience, higher IELTS band score etc.) check all these and if you meet these criterias you can opt for vic nomination on your eoi


----------



## vikaschandra

Sandyimmi said:


> We have recently shifted to new city due to transfer from company..can it create problem? Is physical check done in every case?


It is advisable that you fill in the form 929 (address change form) to avoid any problems. Usually home address is not verified but never know what to expect from DIBP. Anything can happen so better safe than sorry


----------



## vikaschandra

hems264 said:


> Hello Guys,
> Having one query unclear to me and need your guidance.
> I have applied for NSW sponsorship with dependent details as 'one' and received state sponsorship invite.
> *However we are expecting first baby next month - is there any formal process to modify NSW sponsorship?*


Write to NSW explaining your situation and they would advise in how to proceed with it.


----------



## Sandyimmi

I filled n uploaded form 1022 instead 929...should i change?


----------



## vikaschandra

Sandyimmi said:


> I filled n uploaded form 1022 instead 929...should i change?


You can fill form 929 as well as this is form is to be used for address change


----------



## indian.arya

vikaschandra said:


> Is the occupation code open under Victoria state nomination? Do they have any specific requirements that needs to be met (like employment, australian experience, higher IELTS band score etc.) check all these and if you meet these criterias you can opt for vic nomination on your eoi


Hi Vikas,

Many thanks for your reply. 

Victoria has got 3 pre-requisites to be fulfilled which as are below.

1.My occupation code (233512) is open under Victoria state nomination 

2. A score of 7 in IELTS or equivalent is required. (Alternative English language tests are accepted such as OET, TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE).) I have 65+ in PTE (equivalent to 7 in IELTS). 

3. They say they require a Minimum work experience of 2 years, which I have. But, I was just wondering shd this be in Australia or is it valid if I work off-shore? (currently working in UAE for the past 5.5 yrs)

your reply would be appreciated.


----------



## vikaschandra

indian.arya said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply.
> 
> Victoria has got 3 pre-requisites to be fulfilled which as are below.
> 
> 1.My occupation code (233512) is open under Victoria state nomination
> 
> 2. A score of 7 in IELTS or equivalent is required. (Alternative English language tests are accepted such as OET, TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic and Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE).) I have 65+ in PTE (equivalent to 7 in IELTS).
> 
> 3. They say they require a Minimum work experience of 2 years, which I have. But, I was just wondering shd this be in Australia or is it valid if I work off-shore? (currently working in UAE for the past 5.5 yrs)
> 
> your reply would be appreciated.


Not to demotivate you but to be honest with you I have not seen a soul being invited for the ICT PM occupation code since quite some time. Vic is very stringent on choosing candidates. 

Try you luck they might accept it. 

If they have not specified about having Australian experience you are good to go with the offshore experience


----------



## Singh85

Any August. Visa applied Applicant. Please update your status. Has anyone got grant or CO contact.
Thanks in advance


----------



## nickchamp

Hi every one , do we have any wats app group made up for 190 subclass, 
<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## mkhaung

Hi Fri,

I am a newbie here and would like to share my timeline.

Visa Type - 190
Applied Date - 27.July.2016
Date of CO Contact for Form 80 and PCC - 10-Aug-2016
Date of Providing All Docs to CO - 18-Aug-2016
Date of Visa Grant - waiting..


----------



## Jolly47

Hi Singh, I applied on 27th July and CO contacted me on 9th August and documents submitted on 23rd August.


Singh85 said:


> Any August. Visa applied Applicant. Please update your status. Has anyone got grant or CO contact.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## mkhaung

Hi Jolly47, 

You and me are the same date applied visa and also CO contacted Date. Which documents did CO request you??




Jolly47 said:


> Hi Singh, I applied on 27th July and CO contacted me on 9th August and documents submitted on 23rd August.
> 
> 
> Singh85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any August. Visa applied Applicant. Please update your status. Has anyone got grant or CO contact.
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...


----------



## Singh85

mkhaung said:


> Hi Jolly47,
> 
> You and me are the same date applied visa and also CO contacted Date. Which documents did CO request you??


Jolly..i applied on 9 Aug. Till date no CO contact.
Good to see u got CO. What docs did he requested?


----------



## Jolly47

Hi MK haung and Singh..CO contacted me regarding mandatory documents for me and my partner( form 80+PCC+ Medicals). I didn't uploaded the documents when I lodged bcoz was waiting for reissue of passport.


----------



## amansharman

*Ami06*

Hello Guys,

I was wondering how many of March Applicants are waiting for the grant in this forum?I am 22nd march,2016 Applicant.i haven,t called or emailed any enquiry, do u think i should do it now and this will help in anyway? 

thanks


----------



## amansharman

My Timeline
Public Relations Professional-225311
EOI Lodged-12/2015
Invitation recieved from NSW-15/01/2016
Application Lodged for SS-NSW-25/1/2016
Application Approved-28/1/2016
Visa Lodged-22/3/2016
First CO cCntact-3/5/2016
Documents Uploaded-22/5/2016
Assessment in progress since then


----------



## thisisgags

amansharman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how many of March Applicants are waiting for the grant in this forum?I am 22nd march,2016 Applicant.i haven,t called or emailed any enquiry, do u think i should do it now and this will help in anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Hey Aman,
I doubt it makes any difference at all. Unfortunately, i am waiting since Jan 2016. 


Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016


----------



## amansharman

thisisgags said:


> Hey Aman,
> I doubt it makes any difference at all. Unfortunately, i am waiting since Jan 2016.
> 
> 
> Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
> EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
> Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
> Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
> Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
> Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016


hello gags, your patience is commendable i must say. i have started feeling impatient these days.
Have you called them or emailed them to check the status of your application?


----------



## godspeed4476

I had applied on 19th the CO was allocated to me today. I have been requested personal particulars for me and my wife as well as employment evidence. 
The CO has not requested for UK PCC, should I go ahead and order one from UK or just leave it? i was roughly 11 months in UK (counting the gaps) for my MBA


----------



## ozland0123

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Anyone unable to login to their immi accounts?
> 
> 19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
> 13/04/16 - Invitation received
> 13/04/16 - Visa lodged
> 24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
> 09/06/16 - Documents submitted
> ##STATUS AS ON
> 02/08/16 - assessment in progress##
> 
> 70 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT
> 
> looking for new friends in NSW
> please PM and get in touch


hi friend. How are you. It seems we are in the same boat. assessment in Progress since 1st August 2016. Be in touch with me , when you get your GRANT.


----------



## thisisgags

amansharman said:


> hello gags, your patience is commendable i must say. i have started feeling impatient these days.
> 
> Have you called them or emailed them to check the status of your application?




Yes i did. But same usual response that it is under routine process. So no point bothering them and let them do their job.


----------



## Ravikumar85

godspeed4476 said:


> I had applied on 19th the CO was allocated to me today. I have been requested personal particulars for me and my wife as well as employment evidence.
> The CO has not requested for UK PCC, should I go ahead and order one from UK or just leave it? i was roughly 11 months in UK (counting the gaps) for my MBA




I don't think it will be required. One year or more of cumulative stay in a country in the past ten years is the count for PCC. Your CO would have requested for it otherwise.
By the way, what employment evidences were initially submitted by you and what else have been additionally requested by the CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178

Need suggestion from Experts here ...

261311
55 + 5 (English - 10)

- VIC rejection in Jan'16 (no specific reason suggested), applied again on 19th July and waiting for the outcome
- QLD sponsorship in July, need to file visa before end of Sept

As both are under separate EOI, should I wait for VIC sponsorship or go ahead with QLD sponsored visa?

What are the job prospects for IT professional in Brisbane?


----------



## Diligence

aka_1178 said:


> Need suggestion from Experts here ...
> 
> 261311
> 55 + 5 (English - 10)
> 
> - VIC rejection in Jan'16 (no specific reason suggested), applied again on 19th July and waiting for the outcome
> - QLD sponsorship in July, need to file visa before end of Sept
> 
> As both are under separate EOI, should I wait for VIC sponsorship or go ahead with QLD sponsored visa?
> 
> What are the job prospects for IT professional in Brisbane?


Take the qld sponsorship.Don't wait as chances of getting Victoria nomination is limited.That's my suggestion!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Hi Diligence, any updates on your application?, when did you submit the requested documents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Diligence, any updates on your application?, when did you submit the requested documents?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Submitted all the documents on 19 Aug.Assessment in progress status right now.Waiting!! What is your progress!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Diligence said:


> Submitted all the documents on 19 Aug.Assessment in progress status right now.Waiting!! What is your progress!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Here is my timeline:

ACT nomination approved - 14 Jul 2016
Visa lodged - 16 Jul 2016
CO contact for PCC& Med - 05 Aug 2016
Submitted all docs - 11 Aug 16.
Assessment in progress status from 11 Aug 2016.

Your timeline is very similar to mine, including the sponsoring state. Keep in touch for any updates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik2020

*Co Timelines after first contact*

Hi Seniors,

Generally how long does it take for a CO to get to the case after first contact. I have lodged visa on 28th June and first CO contact was on 18th July requesting for medicals and PCC.

I have uploaded the documents on 5th August 2016. I was under the impression that if not on the same day when you provide the request then it will be on the day or sometime soon after 28 days.

I called up DIBP yesterday to check if they have received all the documents and the status of my case.

A polite lady answered my call and she told me that all the documents are in place and dont worry. It's just that the file is waiting for a CO to look at it. Thats it.

So was wondering how long before CO gets back to the file?

Thank you!


----------



## Ravikumar85

Nik2020 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> 
> 
> Generally how long does it take for a CO to get to the case after first contact. I have lodged visa on 28th June and first CO contact was on 18th July requesting for medicals and PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded the documents on 5th August 2016. I was under the impression that if not on the same day when you provide the request then it will be on the day or sometime soon after 28 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I called up DIBP yesterday to check if they have received all the documents and the status of my case.
> 
> 
> 
> A polite lady answered my call and she told me that all the documents are in place and dont worry. It's just that the file is waiting for a CO to look at it. Thats it.
> 
> 
> 
> So was wondering how long before CO gets back to the file?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Brisbane gsm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik2020

Ravikumar85 said:


> Brisbane gsm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Adelaide GSM


----------



## ashokkumar3363

Hi Experts

Need ur advise on my Visa application
I have submitted NSW EOI on 19th july and Victoria EOI on 22nd july and am waiting for visa application .
Points : 55+5 nsw 190 visa
Do i need to take any action regarding this or should i need to wait . What should be the timeline for 190 visa

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbahs

ashokkumar3363 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Need ur advise on my Visa application
> I have submitted NSW EOI on 19th july and Victoria EOI on 22nd july and am waiting for visa application .
> Points : 55+5 nsw 190 visa
> Do i need to take any action regarding this or should i need to wait . What should be the timeline for 190 visa
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


Check myimmitracker for statistics,

https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Singh85

ashokkumar3363 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Need ur advise on my Visa application
> I have submitted NSW EOI on 19th july and Victoria EOI on 22nd july and am waiting for visa application .
> Points : 55+5 nsw 190 visa
> Do i need to take any action regarding this or should i need to wait . What should be the timeline for 190 visa
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


Ashok, you mean you have submitted EOI and waiting for invitation or you have filed visa for SC190.

if u have submitted EOI and waiting for invitation. It depends upon your occupation. I m telecom engineer and NSW didnot gave me invite.i was 55 pointer.also, NSW gave v less invites last year to 55 pointers.
so, not to demotivate you but fact is it is very hard to get invite at 55 points. For victoria some other mate can comment you better.


----------



## ashokkumar3363

Thanks Singh for the update then how about NSW total of 60 points 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Nik2020 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Generally how long does it take for a CO to get to the case after first contact. I have lodged visa on 28th June and first CO contact was on 18th July requesting for medicals and PCC.
> 
> I have uploaded the documents on 5th August 2016. I was under the impression that if not on the same day when you provide the request then it will be on the day or sometime soon after 28 days.
> 
> I called up DIBP yesterday to check if they have received all the documents and the status of my case.
> 
> A polite lady answered my call and she told me that all the documents are in place and dont worry. It's just that the file is waiting for a CO to look at it. Thats it.
> 
> So was wondering how long before CO gets back to the file?
> 
> Thank you!


@Nik2020 - The average time a CO normally take to action on the provided documents is 4 - 6 weeks. The action could trigger other verification or checks which may extend the wait time even further !

Keep the hopes UP! Wish you luck !


----------



## shamsh

*190 visa querry*



itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.



Can I be able apply for 190 visa online by myself.. as wanted to avoid consultant fees... or there is something that for state sponsorship .. its wise to go with registered consultant.
.Please advise..

I have 55 and if I get 5 from state sponsorship then will be 60 in total..


----------



## ozland0123

Hi,

How long it takes for Visa Grant after the application is under" Assessment in Progress". What does Assessment in Progress actually means and what can be expect. Any one who knows kindly share your ideas with me . I will appreciate.


----------



## Singh85

You can lodge your case easily without consultant. You need to do some research on state sponsorship prog of all states and you need to find where you can get easily invitation.


----------



## shamsh

Thanks.. I have my ACS done with PTE each.. Is it for getting the state sponsorship I need to just initiate EOI with an interest for state sponsorship..Kindly advice and thanks in advance...


----------



## Nik2020

Imran_Taufique said:


> @Nik2020 - The average time a CO normally take to action on the provided documents is 4 - 6 weeks. The action could trigger other verification or checks which may extend the wait time even further !
> 
> Keep the hopes UP! Wish you luck !



Thanks ! Hoping to get the grant without any further verification or checks...The wait is so annoying.


----------



## sekarhttp

amansharman said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I was wondering how many of March Applicants are waiting for the grant in this forum?I am 22nd march,2016 Applicant.i haven,t called or emailed any enquiry, do u think i should do it now and this will help in anyway?
> 
> thanks



Hi Aman,

I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.

I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant, 

For 189 I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful


----------



## sekarhttp

Hi Friends,

I have given below the link which is tracking friends who has applied on Jan 2016 and waiting from there, please feed ur inputs as well then we can track the trends and patterns

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z76AkoAfAQDkIReqiou-Om_DgQSA5zQ7GwQpEwQM7ec/edit#gid=0


----------



## gajanayake

Hi Guys,

Today, 12 days after lodging my Visa application, a CO from Adelaide team contacted me for additional information. She requested for my PCC and wife's proof of functional English. But the thing is I've already submitted these documents and I just uploaded the same documents and clicked the "Information Provided" button. Is this normal? Why would she ask for information which have already uploaded? :confused2:


----------



## amansharman

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Aman,
> 
> I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.
> 
> I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant,
> 
> For 189 I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful


I believe the processing is fast for subclass 189 as compared to subclass 190.


----------



## Nik2020

Imran_Taufique said:


> @Nik2020 - The average time a CO normally take to action on the provided documents is 4 - 6 weeks. The action could trigger other verification or checks which may extend the wait time even further !
> 
> Keep the hopes UP! Wish you luck !


Hello @Imran_Taufique...When you say 4-6 weeks is it after completion of 28 days or after submitting the documents and hitting the Information provided button which in my case is 05/08/2016.


Thank you!


----------



## sekarhttp

I have also applied in March on 263111 but still no reply i was contacted by CO for corrected Form 80 and replied on may 27th after that there is no reply, it's like a stone in well now.

I don't know whey they have put 263111 - job code applicants on hold like this for Dec,jan,feb and march applicant, 

but for other job code, I can see they are giving grant in juz 15 days, its very painful

why 263111 is cornered , am staying in melbourne for 8 months alone by leaving by wife and 10 months old kid in India,

It's very tough !!! ASIO if u r tracking this Expatforum then please consider us we are not terrorist, we are engineers from poort background family, came until here through our hardwork,
pls give grant sooner


----------



## vikaschandra

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today, 12 days after lodging my Visa application, a CO from Adelaide team contacted me for additional information. She requested for my PCC and wife's proof of functional English. But the thing is I've already submitted these documents and I just uploaded the same documents and clicked the "Information Provided" button. Is this normal? Why would she ask for information which have already uploaded? :confused2:


Yes this is normal many a times the files get corrupted or maybe the CO is unable to view it due to which they request to provide again...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Nik2020 said:


> Hello @Imran_Taufique...When you say 4-6 weeks is it after completion of 28 days or after submitting the documents and hitting the Information provided button which in my case is 05/08/2016.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


"4-6 weeks after submitting the documents and hitting the Information" - but this is only from observation based on various communication instances with the CO team.


----------



## hieund85

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and looking for advice from you. My case is:

Occupation: Electrical engineer
Total points claimed: 70

EOI submitted: 7 June 2016
Invitation received: 8 June 2016
Docs submitted: 10 June 2016
Health check cleared: 24 June 2016
CO contacted (for spouse English): 18 July 2016
Spouse IELTS test: 4 August 2016
New CO (different to the 1st one) contacted (for spouse English again): 17 August 2016
Information uploaded (Spouse IELTS): 17 August 2016
Current status: waiting

My question is that since spouse English is not mandatory (you can pay for the 2nd VAC if not meet the requirement), I think CO can review all other docs especially related to the main applicant which is me while waiting for my spouse IELTS result. Is this correct or they will wait until all required docs uploaded then start reviewing them. Anyone in this forum has similar experience with spouse English requirement to give me some advice. Really appreciate. I am desperately waiting for the outcome as I have got a couple of job offers given that I get Au PR.

Many thanks.


----------



## ausvisa1902016

*150+ days and counting*

Hi All, 
Called DIBP on 23rd and again today, The response was as usual CO yet to review case and routine check in progress.

Informed that I have a 457 in progress and 190 will really help now. She told that she will update that in case info.

Its counting 150++++ days:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
________________________________
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###


----------



## Jayshreegupta23

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> Called DIBP on 23rd and again today, The response was as usual CO yet to review case and routine check in progress.
> 
> Informed that I have a 457 in progress and 190 will really help now. She told that she will update that in case info.
> 
> Its counting 150++++ days:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> ________________________________
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###



Hi...can you pls provide their number ...i do want to contact DIBP for my case...its been 165 days +.....
Thanks in advance....


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jayshreegupta23 said:


> hi...can you pls provide their number ...i do want to contact dibp for my case...its been 165 days +.....
> Thanks in advance....


+61 731367000


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Jayshreegupta23 said:


> Hi...can you pls provide their number ...i do want to contact DIBP for my case...its been 165 days +.....
> Thanks in advance....



Calling doesnt mean you will get an reason for the delay, Its a way to hear it for yourself 
the "routine check word" which 99.99% get and .01% chance that you may be guided better.

But will definitely a stress buster.


----------



## vikaschandra

ozland0123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long it takes for Visa Grant after the application is under" Assessment in Progress". What does Assessment in Progress actually means and what can be expect. Any one who knows kindly share your ideas with me . I will appreciate.


Well we have seen visa grant could be feom anywhere between 4 days to 400 days there is no definite duration that can be provided. Yet many applicant use the tracker that is in place which has crowdsourced data and it has pretty good analytics which gives estimate as to when the grant can be expected. These dates are tentative only. 
You could try that. 

Logical meaning of the status "Assessment in progress" would mean that the applicants file is being looked into by the visa processing officer.


----------



## Singh85

Guys, as my wife is pregnant and we have mentioned it in our medicals and put yes in column where they ask wether you want to give birth in Australia. Delivery date estimates in March 2017.

I applied on 9 Aug and till date no CO contact.I didn't claim work exp points and uploaded pcc, medicals and all documents on same day.
Shall I call DIBP to ask about my case status and to highlight the pregnancy of my wife or CO will automatically came to know about it?
Ans wether it effect the time of case finalized.
Thanks in advance


----------



## HasIrf

Hey friends and seniors,
My agent followed up with CO - Adelaide's team and via email on 19 Aug and received the below response. IS this a standard written response or do you read something between the lines?

Dear XXXXXX(Agent)

Thank you for your email.

The Department recognises that the time taken to process your clients application may be causing them and their family concern. We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible.


----------



## Syed Umair

Hello Everyone... I am an Electronic Engineer and I have lodge my EOI for NSW 190 on 17th August 2016 but did not get any reply or any acknowledgment from NSW. i am really worried about my case i dont think that they should take so much time to consider any EOI. Please suggest what should i do now?? should i contact them or any other way if you suggest me to contact them. and please help me out by sharing their contact email or other satisfactory website to get updates about my case.
I am mentioning my points here;

Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Exp: 10
IELTS: 0 (6 in each)
NSW: 5 pts


----------



## loveaussi

HasIrf said:


> Hey friends and seniors,
> My agent followed up with CO - Adelaide's team and via email on 19 Aug and received the below response. IS this a standard written response or do you read something between the lines?
> 
> Dear XXXXXX(Agent)
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The Department recognises that the time taken to process your clients application may be causing them and their family concern. We are seeking to process this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. I understand your concerns and you can be assured that the department will do all we can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible.


This is standard. I too got the same response few months back


----------



## ManiSG

Singh85 said:


> Guys, as my wife is pregnant and we have mentioned it in our medicals and put yes in column where they ask wether you want to give birth in Australia. Delivery date estimates in March 2017.
> 
> I applied on 9 Aug and till date no CO contact.I didn't claim work exp points and uploaded pcc, medicals and all documents on same day.
> Shall I call DIBP to ask about my case status and to highlight the pregnancy of my wife or CO will automatically came to know about it?
> Ans wether it effect the time of case finalized.
> Thanks in advance


Mr Singh,
Can I ask where you mentioned about pregnancy and that you want delivery in Australia. I submit undertaking today and print the recipe will be taking medicals next week plus one more question did you do the medicals during pregnancy I mean the X-ray also ? I will appreciate your response .
Thanks


----------



## sat123

Syed Umair said:


> Hello Everyone... I am an Electronic Engineer and I have lodge my EOI for NSW 190 on 17th August 2016 but did not get any reply or any acknowledgment from NSW. i am really worried about my case i dont think that they should take so much time to consider any EOI. Please suggest what should i do now?? should i contact them or any other way if you suggest me to contact them. and please help me out by sharing their contact email or other satisfactory website to get updates about my case.
> I am mentioning my points here;
> 
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15 pts
> Exp: 10
> IELTS: 0 (6 in each)
> NSW: 5 pts


Syed- not to disappoint you but 60 points with state sponsorship is too low to get such a quick invitation. You might have to wait bit longer.


----------



## HasIrf

I see. Thanks. 
Did you get further queries from the CO after that?




loveaussi said:


> This is standard. I too got the same response few months back


----------



## Ravikumar85

Syed Umair said:


> Hello Everyone... I am an Electronic Engineer and I have lodge my EOI for NSW 190 on 17th August 2016 but did not get any reply or any acknowledgment from NSW. i am really worried about my case i dont think that they should take so much time to consider any EOI. Please suggest what should i do now?? should i contact them or any other way if you suggest me to contact them. and please help me out by sharing their contact email or other satisfactory website to get updates about my case.
> 
> I am mentioning my points here;
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 pts
> 
> Edu: 15 pts
> 
> Exp: 10
> 
> IELTS: 0 (6 in each)
> 
> NSW: 5 pts




Syed, this thread is to discuss the progress of 190 visa process. You may find some other threads discussing about EOI and related matters. 
But nevertheless not to discourage you, I have seen many 55+5 candidates waiting for NSW sponsorship since January 2016 and still haven't received invitation. NSW sponsorship is purely based on competition and if your score is just above the cut off, of course you have to wait for months and the invitation is not guaranteed as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

HasIrf said:


> I see. Thanks.
> Did you get further queries from the CO after that?


I think my agents last query was not answered. 😕


----------



## Singh85

Hi, it is when u generate HAP ID. It is last question and that question comes only in female gender and i have consulted my Dr. And used safety metal sheet during x ray . and everything is fine.


----------



## Scorpin2016

Ravikumar85 said:


> Syed Umair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone... I am an Electronic Engineer and I have lodge my EOI for NSW 190 on 17th August 2016 but did not get any reply or any acknowledgment from NSW. i am really worried about my case i dont think that they should take so much time to consider any EOI. Please suggest what should i do now?? should i contact them or any other way if you suggest me to contact them. and please help me out by sharing their contact email or other satisfactory website to get updates about my case.
> 
> I am mentioning my points here;
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 pts
> 
> Edu: 15 pts
> 
> Exp: 10
> 
> IELTS: 0 (6 in each)
> 
> NSW: 5 pts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syed, this thread is to discuss the progress of 190 visa process. You may find some other threads discussing about EOI and related matters.
> But nevertheless not to discourage you, I have seen many 55+5 candidates waiting for NSW sponsorship since January 2016 and still haven't received invitation. NSW sponsorship is purely based on competition and if your score is just above the cut off, of course you have to wait for months and the invitation is not guaranteed as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I applied EOI for VIC with 60 points and I received an invitation after 42 days and that's is the average time for you as well. DONT WORRY!


----------



## indian.arya

Singh85 said:


> Hi, it is when u generate HAP ID. It is last question and that question comes only in female gender and i have consulted my Dr. And used safety metal sheet during x ray . and everything is fine.


Hi Singh 85,

How old was the baby when the Medicals were done?


----------



## Singh85

1 month.


----------



## janeriz26

signing up!!


----------



## Scorpin2016

Hi,

Anyone still waiting for grant visa over 8 months?


----------



## new2016

Hi all, do I need to upload photo in immi account?


----------



## aimaustralia

hieund85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for advice from you. My case is:
> 
> Occupation: Electrical engineer
> Total points claimed: 70
> 
> EOI submitted: 7 June 2016
> Invitation received: 8 June 2016
> Docs submitted: 10 June 2016
> Health check cleared: 24 June 2016
> CO contacted (for spouse English): 18 July 2016
> Spouse IELTS test: 4 August 2016
> New CO (different to the 1st one) contacted (for spouse English again): 17 August 2016
> Information uploaded (Spouse IELTS): 17 August 2016
> Current status: waiting
> 
> My question is that since spouse English is not mandatory (you can pay for the 2nd VAC if not meet the requirement), I think CO can review all other docs especially related to the main applicant which is me while waiting for my spouse IELTS result. Is this correct or they will wait until all required docs uploaded then start reviewing them. Anyone in this forum has similar experience with spouse English requirement to give me some advice. Really appreciate. I am desperately waiting for the outcome as I have got a couple of job offers given that I get Au PR.
> 
> Many thanks.


Mate CO contacted you twice for same thing, it mean he is only concerned with spouse english at present. You should either showed him willingness to pay 2nd VAC or provided him with IELTS result . Anyhow how much she get ? Did you requested for extension for providing beyond 28 days.
FYI Instead of waiting for IELTS result ( or even giving it a try) I showed willingness to pay 2nd VAC at first contact.


----------



## aimaustralia

new2016 said:


> Hi all, do I need to upload photo in immi account?


Mate there is no need to upload photo in immi account . It is not needed.


----------



## aimaustralia

Singh85 said:


> 1 month.


Hi Singh85 , how are you mate, so finally you applied visa. Remember the guy who used to harshly criticize your essays in PTE days. Finally how much you scored in PTE.


----------



## thisisgags

Scorpin2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone still waiting for grant visa over 8 months?




Almost...


Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016


----------



## Scorpin2016

thisisgags said:


> Scorpin2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Anyone still waiting for grant visa over 8 months?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code- 2611112 (System Analyst)
> EOI Submitted - 18 Jan 2016
> Invitation Received - 18th Jan 2016
> Visa Lodged - 19th Jan 2016
> CO Contact - 19th Feb 2016 (Doc requested Form 80 & 1221)
> Doc Uploaded - 21st Feb 2016
> Pressed Button - 27th Feb 2016
Click to expand...


Our applications are close to date.

Applied 30 Dec 2015
CO contacted on 09 Feb
Responded on 14 Feb

My medical done in 05 Jan 
When you did your medical ?


----------



## Singh85

aimaustralia said:


> Hi Singh85 , how are you mate, so finally you applied visa. Remember the guy who used to harshly criticize your essays in PTE days. Finally how much you scored in PTE.


Hi, yes i remember. Well i score less than 65 in reading else rest above it.


----------



## hieund85

aimaustralia said:


> Mate CO contacted you twice for same thing, it mean he is only concerned with spouse english at present. You should either showed him willingness to pay 2nd VAC or provided him with IELTS result . Anyhow how much she get ? Did you requested for extension for providing beyond 28 days.
> FYI Instead of waiting for IELTS result ( or even giving it a try) I showed willingness to pay 2nd VAC at first contact.


Thanks mate. The 1st CO contacted me on 18 July for spouse English. I told him that she was going to take the IELTS test on 4 August and the result would be available around 17 to 20 August. If it is not good, I will pay 2nd VAC. I even called them 1 week later to make sure that CO understand my plan as it would be few days later than the 28 days deadline. A polite lady confirmed that my communication was clear and there would not be any issue with it.

On 16 August, a new case officer contacted me for spouse English again. She asked me to send my spouse IELTS as soon as I get it or pay the 2nd VAC. Fortunately on 17 August, my spouse got 6.0 IELTS and I was able to upload it to my ImmiAccount on the same day. My application status changed to Assessment in Progress on the next day. Now I am desperately waiting for the outcome. I really hope that it would not take too long. What is the normal waiting time after you pay the 2nd VAC or submit the required document?


----------



## kk_1980

Friends,

Golden Email received today. Got Grant!!!!!!!!! Applied from India under General Accountant Category. happy after waiting for more than 7 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all your support and guidance!!!!!

Visa applied on 12th Feb 2016
Co Contact - 13th March - GSM Brisbane
Additional Information provided: 29th march
Grant Received: 1st Sept 2016!!!!!!!  

Thanks & All the best!!!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

kk_1980 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Golden Email received today. Got Grant!!!!!!!!! Applied from India under General Accountant Category. happy after waiting for more than 7 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all your support and guidance!!!!!


Congrats ! kk_1980 

Whats your timelines ? Wish you luck for your future. This is just the beginning ...


----------



## kk_1980

Imran_Taufique said:


> Congrats ! kk_1980
> 
> Whats your timelines ? Wish you luck for your future. This is just the beginning ...


Thanks Imran. We started our process last year and applied for Visa this January. Form 80 and few employment verification queries cleared after Co contact. In July, employment verification happened and got the Grant Today


----------



## Diligence

kk_1980 said:


> Thanks Imran. We started our process last year and applied for Visa this January. Form 80 and few employment verification queries cleared after Co contact. In July, employment verification happened and got the Grant Today


Congratulations for your visa grant!! How did they do the employment verification? Can you share your experience!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia

hieund85 said:


> Thanks mate. The 1st CO contacted me on 18 July for spouse English. I told him that she was going to take the IELTS test on 4 August and the result would be available around 17 to 20 August. If it is not good, I will pay 2nd VAC. I even called them 1 week later to make sure that CO understand my plan as it would be few days later than the 28 days deadline. A polite lady confirmed that my communication was clear and there would not be any issue with it.
> 
> On 16 August, a new case officer contacted me for spouse English again. She asked me to send my spouse IELTS as soon as I get it or pay the 2nd VAC. Fortunately on 17 August, my spouse got 6.0 IELTS and I was able to upload it to my ImmiAccount on the same day. My application status changed to Assessment in Progress on the next day. Now I am desperately waiting for the outcome. I really hope that it would not take too long. What is the normal waiting time after you pay the 2nd VAC or submit the required document?


Some get grant just hours after paying VAC2 or submitting documents , some wait upto two months. I got grant after twenty days. As it is already two weeks passed you may get anytime soon.


----------



## jithinkorah

Congrats & All the very best 



kk_1980 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Golden Email received today. Got Grant!!!!!!!!! Applied from India under General Accountant Category. happy after waiting for more than 7 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all your support and guidance!!!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 12th Feb 2016
> Co Contact - 13th March - GSM Brisbane
> Additional Information provided: 29th march
> Grant Received: 1st Sept 2016!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks & All the best!!!!


----------



## Mogzee

Guys its been 4.5 months from my date of application for visa and i still have not received grant. I have not claimed any points for work experience. The CO contacted me for my wife's english proficiency certificate and form 80 on May 25th and the requisite evidence was provided on May 26th. Still there is no revert from their side. tried contacting the CO but they just ended the call by saying the CO can't take call right now. Pls guide


----------



## Viveknagpal

kk_1980 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Golden Email received today. Got Grant!!!!!!!!! Applied from India under General Accountant Category. happy after waiting for more than 7 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all your support and guidance!!!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 12th Feb 2016
> Co Contact - 13th March - GSM Brisbane
> Additional Information provided: 29th march
> Grant Received: 1st Sept 2016!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks & All the best!!!!


Congrats 
May all waiting get the same asap


----------



## laljeemeh

Guys got the Grant Mails Today Afternoon 2:00 PM Australia Time...It was a 7 months wait...
Don't lose hope guys.. You all will get Grants...this September is for 190 Visa's i guess...

Code :.......................... 261313
Currently at.................... Onshore(Melbourne)
Points Claimed.................. 65(Age :30 + Degree :15 + Employment :15 (Offshore 10,Onshore 5) Points + Vic Sponsorship :5)
State sponsorship :............. 07-Dec-2015
Skills assessment ACS :......... 28-Jan-2016
Visa Invite:.................... 01-Feb-2016
Visa Application:............... 08-Feb-2016
CO contact(Brisbane):........... 03-Mar-2016 (Medicals,Spouse Form 80,Employment Financial Proof) 
Docs Submitted On :............. 25-Mar-2016
Grant:.......................... 01-Sep-2016


----------



## Diligence

laljeemeh said:


> Guys got the Grant Mails Today Afternoon 2:00 PM Australia Time...It was a 7 months wait...
> Don't lose hope guys.. You all will get Grants...this September is for 190 Visa's i guess...
> 
> Code :.......................... 261313
> Currently at.................... Onshore(Melbourne)
> Points Claimed.................. 65(Age :30 + Degree :15 + Employment :15 (Offshore 10,Onshore 5) Points + Vic Sponsorship :5)
> State sponsorship :............. 07-Dec-2015
> Skills assessment ACS :......... 28-Jan-2016
> Visa Invite:.................... 01-Feb-2016
> Visa Application:............... 08-Feb-2016
> CO contact(Brisbane):........... 03-Mar-2016 (Medicals,Spouse Form 80,Employment Financial Proof)
> Docs Submitted On :............. 25-Mar-2016
> Grant:.......................... 01-Sep-2016


Congratulations on your visa grant.Was employment verification done in your case?.Share your experience on that!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Good luck mate.. :clap2:
Hope your words come true about Sep being the Grant month!! Eager



laljeemeh said:


> Guys got the Grant Mails Today Afternoon 2:00 PM Australia Time...It was a 7 months wait...
> Don't lose hope guys.. You all will get Grants...this September is for 190 Visa's i guess...
> 
> Code :.......................... 261313
> Currently at.................... Onshore(Melbourne)
> Points Claimed.................. 65(Age :30 + Degree :15 + Employment :15 (Offshore 10,Onshore 5) Points + Vic Sponsorship :5)
> State sponsorship :............. 07-Dec-2015
> Skills assessment ACS :......... 28-Jan-2016
> Visa Invite:.................... 01-Feb-2016
> Visa Application:............... 08-Feb-2016
> CO contact(Brisbane):........... 03-Mar-2016 (Medicals,Spouse Form 80,Employment Financial Proof)
> Docs Submitted On :............. 25-Mar-2016
> Grant:.......................... 01-Sep-2016


----------



## Imran_Taufique

laljeemeh said:


> Guys got the Grant Mails Today Afternoon 2:00 PM Australia Time...It was a 7 months wait...
> Don't lose hope guys.. You all will get Grants...this September is for 190 Visa's i guess...
> 
> Code :.......................... 261313
> Currently at.................... Onshore(Melbourne)
> Points Claimed.................. 65(Age :30 + Degree :15 + Employment :15 (Offshore 10,Onshore 5) Points + Vic Sponsorship :5)
> State sponsorship :............. 07-Dec-2015
> Skills assessment ACS :......... 28-Jan-2016
> Visa Invite:.................... 01-Feb-2016
> Visa Application:............... 08-Feb-2016
> CO contact(Brisbane):........... 03-Mar-2016 (Medicals,Spouse Form 80,Employment Financial Proof)
> Docs Submitted On :............. 25-Mar-2016
> Grant:.......................... 01-Sep-2016


Heartiest Congratulations ! @laljeemeh ....Your wait has finally come to and end. As you are already onshore, thus continue with life.....now more relaxed !


----------



## caofficearun

kk_1980 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Golden Email received today. Got Grant!!!!!!!!! Applied from India under General Accountant Category. happy after waiting for more than 7 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all your support and guidance!!!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 12th Feb 2016
> Co Contact - 13th March - GSM Brisbane
> Additional Information provided: 29th march
> Grant Received: 1st Sept 2016!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks & All the best!!!!


Congratulations KK_1980, Happy to see grant for an accountant..


----------



## caofficearun

laljeemeh said:


> Guys got the Grant Mails Today Afternoon 2:00 PM Australia Time...It was a 7 months wait...
> Don't lose hope guys.. You all will get Grants...this September is for 190 Visa's i guess...
> 
> Code :.......................... 261313
> Currently at.................... Onshore(Melbourne)
> Points Claimed.................. 65(Age :30 + Degree :15 + Employment :15 (Offshore 10,Onshore 5) Points + Vic Sponsorship :5)
> State sponsorship :............. 07-Dec-2015
> Skills assessment ACS :......... 28-Jan-2016
> Visa Invite:.................... 01-Feb-2016
> Visa Application:............... 08-Feb-2016
> CO contact(Brisbane):........... 03-Mar-2016 (Medicals,Spouse Form 80,Employment Financial Proof)
> Docs Submitted On :............. 25-Mar-2016
> Grant:.......................... 01-Sep-2016


Congrats buddy..... Have a wonderful life ahead....


----------



## ManiSG

tartee said:


> Thanks and Best of luck for you too.


Hi,
Congratulations on you visa. I want to know one thing from you when you did the PCC for singapore ? after CO asked or before ? If before which document you submit to SPF as they need one that states you need PCC for the visa.
Thanks,


----------



## jitin81

laljeemeh said:


> Guys got the Grant Mails Today Afternoon 2:00 PM Australia Time...It was a 7 months wait...
> Don't lose hope guys.. You all will get Grants...this September is for 190 Visa's i guess...
> 
> Code :.......................... 261313
> Currently at.................... Onshore(Melbourne)
> Points Claimed.................. 65(Age :30 + Degree :15 + Employment :15 (Offshore 10,Onshore 5) Points + Vic Sponsorship :5)
> State sponsorship :............. 07-Dec-2015
> Skills assessment ACS :......... 28-Jan-2016
> Visa Invite:.................... 01-Feb-2016
> Visa Application:............... 08-Feb-2016
> CO contact(Brisbane):........... 03-Mar-2016 (Medicals,Spouse Form 80,Employment Financial Proof)
> Docs Submitted On :............. 25-Mar-2016
> Grant:.......................... 01-Sep-2016


Many congratulations! All the best.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

Raj M said:


> No news is a good news. If they are taking time that means they want to give your application a fair chance. Be positive


Hi Raj,
I wanted to ask something when did you submit Singapore Police certificate (COC) before CO asked or after CO asked you? As I was planning to do before CO ask me but I need a document that I can give to SPF that mentioned that I need doc for visa. I wonder what could be that document if CO have't asked for PCC yet.
Thanks


----------



## Raj M

ManiSG said:


> Hi Raj,
> I wanted to ask something when did you submit Singapore Police certificate (COC) before CO asked or after CO asked you? As I was planning to do before CO ask me but I need a document that I can give to SPF that mentioned that I need doc for visa. I wonder what could be that document if CO have't asked for PCC yet.
> Thanks


I submitted when CO asked me to. But Tartee submitted even before CO asked and got grant recently. I guess if they don't ask you and if you have submitted it, they will accept it.


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Mogzee said:


> Guys its been 4.5 months from my date of application for visa and i still have not received grant. I have not claimed any points for work experience. The CO contacted me for my wife's english proficiency certificate and form 80 on May 25th and the requisite evidence was provided on May 26th. Still there is no revert from their side. tried contacting the CO but they just ended the call by saying the CO can't take call right now. Pls guide


On the same boat as you, look @ crowdsourced excel and many people, including me were waiting for last 5.5 months. Hope we get grant soon. 

Also I feel people who have applied individually (without dependents ) were getting faster grant.


----------



## ManiSG

Raj M said:


> I submitted when CO asked me to. But Tartee submitted even before CO asked and got grant recently. I guess if they don't ask you and if you have submitted it, they will accept it.


Thank you Raj, I asked Tartee also hopefully he will reply as I need to know the document I need to submit to SPF as proof that I need it for visa.


----------



## Nik2020

ManiSG said:


> Thank you Raj, I asked Tartee also hopefully he will reply as I need to know the document I need to submit to SPF as proof that I need it for visa.


I did it when CO asked me because SPF needs a document from CO requesting for PCC. I am not sure if you get it without the request letter from CO.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKN

ManiSG said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I wanted to ask something when did you submit Singapore Police certificate (COC) before CO asked or after CO asked you? As I was planning to do before CO ask me but I need a document that I can give to SPF that mentioned that I need doc for visa. I wonder what could be that document if CO have't asked for PCC yet.
> 
> Thanks




Your visa application acknowledgement letter is fine for SPF as well as Medicals . Ensure that you go with the individual application to SPF. I front loaded all documents and was never contacted by CO. I got my grant last month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

Nik2020 said:


> I did it when CO asked me because SPF needs a document from CO requesting for PCC. I am not sure if you get it without the request letter from CO.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Thank you Nik2020, Yes I also think the same but some people have done that before CO asked you wonder what they present to SPF.


----------



## mohnishsharma

kk_1980 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Golden Email received today. Got Grant!!!!!!!!! Applied from India under General Accountant Category. happy after waiting for more than 7 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks for all your support and guidance!!!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 12th Feb 2016
> Co Contact - 13th March - GSM Brisbane
> Additional Information provided: 29th march
> Grant Received: 1st Sept 2016!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks & All the best!!!!


Hello Mate

Many Congrats to you. 

Can you please share your complete timelines. I am also waiting for more than 4 months under same category. How many points you claimed for Employment? Did any verification happen?

Please revert. All the best for your future.


----------



## wtdm

I am planning to apply for visa under visa 190. I have got the state sponsorship as well. My query is related to English language test validity. I had given IELTS on 06-08-2014, now it was expired on 06-08-2016. 
Is my IELTS still valid to apply for visa ?
What is the timeline of validity ?


----------



## Diligence

wtdm said:


> I am planning to apply for visa under visa 190. I have got the state sponsorship as well. My query is related to English language test validity. I had given IELTS on 06-08-2014, now it was expired on 06-08-2016.
> Is my IELTS still valid to apply for visa ?
> What is the timeline of validity ?


Ielts is valid for three years for immigration purposes!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtdm

Diligence said:


> Ielts is valid for three years for immigration purposes!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your revert. So you mean to say that mine is still valid ?

But what about the line which is mentioned in IELTS Score report i.e. IELTS need to be re-assessed after 2 years from the date of test.


----------



## Diligence

wtdm said:


> Thanks for your revert. So you mean to say that mine is still valid ?
> 
> But what about the line which is mentioned in IELTS Score report i.e. IELTS need to be re-assessed after 2 years from the date of test.


Inspite of that immigration department consider it valid for three years.May be that two year validity is for other purposes like student visa or something!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtdm

Diligence said:


> Inspite of that immigration department consider it valid for three years.May be that two year validity is for other purposes like student visa or something!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. I hope you are sure about this.


----------



## Diligence

wtdm said:


> Thanks a lot. I hope you are sure about this.


Yes it is stated in dibp site.Check on it under points section.how points are awarded.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Diligence said:


> Yes it is stated in dibp site.Check on it under points section.how points are awarded.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


It States:
The results of one of the following English language tests, undertaken not more than 36 months prior to the time you were invited to apply for this visa, can be used to evidence your English language ability:

International English Language Testing System*(IELTS)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Dear All, 

Though I have been a silent observer here, but learnt a lot through the experience of all seniors. Glad to announce I received my grant email today. Thanks to Almighty. 

I have updated my signatures for your reference. 

All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application. 

Regards, 
T2


----------



## Diligence

two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Though I have been a silent observer here, but learnt a lot through the experience of all seniors. Glad to announce I received my grant email today. Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> I have updated my signatures for your reference.
> 
> All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


Congrats .please share your timeline here as well!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Good. Congrats!!
Grant shower day 



two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Though I have been a silent observer here, but learnt a lot through the experience of all seniors. Glad to announce I received my grant email today. Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> I have updated my signatures for your reference.
> 
> All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


----------



## two2

Already there buddy  



Diligence said:


> Congrats .please share your timeline here as well!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik2020

two2 said:


> Already there buddy


Congratulations!! Please share the timeline..cannot see it in the signature.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Though I have been a silent observer here, but learnt a lot through the experience of all seniors. Glad to announce I received my grant email today. Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> I have updated my signatures for your reference.
> 
> All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


Many Congrats ! God Bless ... May all our waits bear the fruit ...


----------



## two2

Hi Nik, 

I am copying my timeline below. 

IELTS: Overall 8.0 (L = 8.5; R = 9; W = 7; S = 7.5) 

ANZSCO: 223311 (Training & Development Professional)

VETASSESS Applied: 2nd Jul 2015
VETASSESS +ve Outcome: 4th Sep 2015
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 4th Jul 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 15th Jul 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + PCC): 21st Jul 2016
Medicals Uploaded: 29th Jul 2016
CO Contact (for Form 80): 9th Aug 2016
Form 80 Uploaded: 13th Aug 2016
Visa Grant (SC 190): 1st Sep 2016




Nik2020 said:


> Congratulations!! Please share the timeline..cannot see it in the signature.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

Hi all,

I received an email from GSM Adelaide saying that they have contacted my company 5 times, but there has been no answer. They have requested for an updated contact list, as they cannot verify my claim for employment.

I sent them a letter with the board number, extension, direct number and mobile number of personnel in HR; my direct supervisor; and myself.

Have also sent the company's staff telephone list; and a scan of my visiting card and access card.

I have also sent them an email with all this information. Is there anything else that I should do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

two2 said:


> Hi Nik,
> 
> 
> 
> I am copying my timeline below.
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: Overall 8.0 (L = 8.5; R = 9; W = 7; S = 7.5)
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 223311 (Training & Development Professional)
> 
> 
> 
> VETASSESS Applied: 2nd Jul 2015
> 
> VETASSESS +ve Outcome: 4th Sep 2015
> 
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 4th Jul 2016
> 
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 15th Jul 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged (All Docs + PCC): 21st Jul 2016
> 
> Medicals Uploaded: 29th Jul 2016
> 
> CO Contact (for Form 80): 9th Aug 2016
> 
> Form 80 Uploaded: 13th Aug 2016
> 
> Visa Grant (SC 190): 1st Sep 2016




Many Congratulations!!
Did you claim points for your experience?
And, what is your country of origin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausvisa1902016

The 457 visa I applied on 29th Aug was granted today, However, the PR 190 is still pending. Considering the PCC from US and India is valid only for an year do I have to take another PCC in case if CO takes more time ???? 
________________________________
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
_________________________________


----------



## two2

Thanks Ravi, 

Yes, I claimed experience points. My Country of Origin is Pakistan. 



Ravikumar85 said:


> Many Congratulations!!
> Did you claim points for your experience?
> And, what is your country of origin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

two2 said:


> Thanks Ravi,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I claimed experience points. My Country of Origin is Pakistan.




Thanks for your reply. Do you know if employment verification was done?
Also, which was your CO team, Adelaide or Brisbane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtdm

Any email ID to contact DIBP ???


----------



## Imran_Taufique

wtdm said:


> Any email ID to contact DIBP ???


[email protected]


----------



## Imran Malik

*subclass 190 visa*

Hi friends
i am very glad to be a member of such forum where i can find number of solution against a query. well i new and its my first day. need to start where i dont know. well i m interested in subclass 190. can any one guide me in this regard.

Thanx


----------



## two2

Hi Ravi, 

1. I know Australian Embassy in UAE had done my employment verification from current employer; but not sure if they did it with the previous employer or not. 

2. My CO was from Adelaide team. 

Rgds/T2



Ravikumar85 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you know if employment verification was done?
> Also, which was your CO team, Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

two2 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I know Australian Embassy in UAE had done my employment verification from current employer; but not sure if they did it with the previous employer or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. My CO was from Adelaide team.
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2




Thank you. All the very best for your future endeavours in Australia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Thanks very much. All the best to you too  



Ravikumar85 said:


> Thank you. All the very best for your future endeavours in Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Congrats buddy


two2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Though I have been a silent observer here, but learnt a lot through the experience of all seniors. Glad to announce I received my grant email today. Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> I have updated my signatures for your reference.
> 
> All the best to all those waiting for grants, or processing their application.
> 
> Regards,
> T2


----------



## Mogzee

Hi guys,
Congrats to all those who got their Visas.
My CO team is Brisbane. Does any one have their contact number. I have tried reaching them at +61731367000. The service is not available on this number. any alternate number please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## two2

Thanks much Jolly, I got my visa grant in 3 weeks from CO Contact (asking Form 80)  I hope you too get your grant soon without any further follow up. All the best to all waiting for grants . . . 



Jolly47 said:


> Congrats buddy


----------



## amansharman

Congrats to KK_1980, Laljeemeh and Two2 for the visa grants.It seems sept is going to be visa month for all of us waiting for the grant.Wish you all with quick visa grants.


----------



## amansharman

amansharman said:


> Congrats to KK_1980, Laljeemeh and Two2 for the visa grants.It seems sept is going to be visa month for all of us waiting for the grant.Wish you all with quick visa grants.


I have completed 162 days since VA and 102 days since co requested documents uploaded.


----------



## baokar1

I received invitation for SUBMIT*NSW*APPLICATION*FOR*NOMINATION 190 today , I have one problem I dont have my wife's passport and the link is going to expire in 14 days , what should I do now ? I want to apply for NSW
*you*must*submit*your*NSW*nomination*application*o nline*within*14*days**and*pay*the*application*fee

*You*will*need*to*prove*that*the*claims*in*your*
***application,*including*points*and*occupation,*
***match*what*was*in*your*SkillSelect*EOI*when*
***NSW*invited*you*to*apply. 

I guess this is not visa invitation from DIBP because there is nothing in skill select ?


----------



## two2

Hi Aman, 

Thanks for your wishes. We salute your courage as 162 days are too long to wait  wish you an earliest possible visa grant. 

Rgds/T2




amansharman said:


> I have completed 162 days since VA and 102 days since co requested documents uploaded.


----------



## skbabu

amansharman said:


> I have completed 162 days since VA and 102 days since co requested documents uploaded.


Hi Aman,

Even I am waiting for almost 145 days since my visa application on 8th April 2016 and 100 days since CO requested for documents. Hoping to get some update this month. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## dreamsanj

baokar1 said:


> I received invitation for SUBMIT*NSW*APPLICATION*FOR*NOMINATION 190 today , I have one problem I dont have my wife's passport and the link is going to expire in 14 days , what should I do now ? I want to apply for NSW
> *you*must*submit*your*NSW*nomination*application*o nline*within*14*days**and*pay*the*application*fee
> 
> *You*will*need*to*prove*that*the*claims*in*your*
> ***application,*including*points*and*occupation,*
> ***match*what*was*in*your*SkillSelect*EOI*when*
> ***NSW*invited*you*to*apply.
> 
> I guess this is not visa invitation from DIBP because there is nothing in skill select ?


Please go ahead and complete the application first. Then simultaniously apply for new passport for your wife.

once you get invite you can update the old passport number in the FORM 80 and FORM 1221 and that should solve problem. 

if you have kids please make sure this time during the passport application your name is endorsed in wifes passport. Kids passport will be easy to get in that case


----------



## amansharman

Thanks two2 and SKbabu we don't need any update we will get grant in this month.


----------



## baokar1

dreamsanj said:


> Please go ahead and complete the application first. Then simultaniously apply for new passport for your wife.
> 
> once you get invite you can update the old passport number in the FORM 80 and FORM 1221 and that should solve problem.
> 
> if you have kids please make sure this time during the passport application your name is endorsed in wifes passport. Kids passport will be easy to get in that case


Thanks I will go and apply her passport today itself ,I dont have any kids, please confirm I dont need her passport copy now for filling the application form , please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## HasIrf

Hi dreamsanj, 
No CO allocation news yet? May be direct grant is in your favour..



dreamsanj said:


> Please go ahead and complete the application first. Then simultaniously apply for new passport for your wife.
> 
> once you get invite you can update the old passport number in the FORM 80 and FORM 1221 and that should solve problem.
> 
> if you have kids please make sure this time during the passport application your name is endorsed in wifes passport. Kids passport will be easy to get in that case


----------



## Sf80

two2 said:


> Thanks much Jolly, I got my visa grant in 3 weeks from CO Contact (asking Form 80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you too get your grant soon without any further follow up. All the best to all waiting for grants . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Jolly47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy
Click to expand...

Congrats I am also from Pakistan but applied from UAE... If you don't mind sharing How the verification was done? Did you applied with dependents?

Best regards


----------



## expat1222

Dear All,

I received the golden email on 31st August.:cheer2:

Many thanks for all seniors who have helped me with my queries.

I wish all of you all the very best, may the grants be in your favour!


----------



## Queenayayi

Lodged my EOI for 190 on 2016 August 31. So far nothing happened and waiting.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

expat1222 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the golden email on 31st August.:cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks for all seniors who have helped me with my queries.
> 
> I wish all of you all the very best, may the grants be in your favour!


Congrats. .plz share your timeline 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

expat1222 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I received the golden email on 31st August.:cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks for all seniors who have helped me with my queries.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all of you all the very best, may the grants be in your favour!




Many Congratulations..!!
Did you claim points for your experience?
Any employment verification was done?
Was it Brisbane or Adelaide GSM?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

expat1222 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I received the golden email on 31st August.:cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks for all seniors who have helped me with my queries.
> 
> I wish all of you all the very best, may the grants be in your favour!


Congrats @expat1222 !


----------



## kaazme

going to appear in medical next week.

In how many days they will return the result? by post or by email?

kindly answer


----------



## Diligence

kaazme said:


> going to appear in medical next week.
> 
> In how many days they will return the result? by post or by email?
> 
> kindly answer


The medical result is not available to the candidate.It is directly uploaded in the immiaccount within a week.You will only be able to see medical clearance in ur immiaccount.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## expat1222

Moneyjheeta said:


> Congrats. .plz share your timeline
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Please check my signature for timeline.


----------



## expat1222

Ravikumar85 said:


> Many Congratulations..!!
> Did you claim points for your experience?
> Any employment verification was done?
> Was it Brisbane or Adelaide GSM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ravi.

Did you claim points for your experience? Yes I did. Altogether 65 with nomination
Any employment verification was done? Nope.
Was it Brisbane or Adelaide GSM? Adelaide


----------



## sat123

kaazme said:


> going to appear in medical next week.
> 
> In how many days they will return the result? by post or by email?
> 
> kindly answer


It can be made available even on same day but varies from Center to Center. After the medicals, just keep checking your health assessment link in immiaccount and you can see the progress. I think their SLA is of one week.


----------



## jwmcgill

Sf80 said:


> Actually yes... Unfortunately for frequent travellers.. Even day visits etc everything... How I went about it was I took my passports within the 10 year range and started from first page logging date and in front of it country in excel file once done what I did was I sorted that according to the date so each visit had 4 stamps then I knew when I entered a country and when I left... It was tedious but worked perfectly... The only catch is hope you have all your passports with u


I too have similar situation and now I am on 4th passport. But most of my travel is in USA and Canada in last 10 years...around 100 of entries or so..so its not bad. But what I don't understand is how DIBP can track all travel history and why/what they are looking into travel logs. Specially for many europeans in Schengen area, there is no border control. its almost impossible to track and record all travel since they can cross the borders and travel to many countries without passport. Feel free to comment and help me understand. Thanks.


----------



## Sf80

jwmcgill said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually yes... Unfortunately for frequent travellers.. Even day visits etc everything... How I went about it was I took my passports within the 10 year range and started from first page logging date and in front of it country in excel file once done what I did was I sorted that according to the date so each visit had 4 stamps then I knew when I entered a country and when I left... It was tedious but worked perfectly... The only catch is hope you have all your passports with u
> 
> 
> 
> I too have similar situation and now I am on 4th passport. But most of my travel is in USA and Canada in last 10 years...around 100 of entries or so..so its not bad. But what I don't understand is how DIBP can track all travel history and why/what they are looking into travel logs. Specially for many europeans in Schengen area, there is no border control. its almost impossible to track and record all travel since they can cross the borders and travel to many countries without passport. Feel free to comment and help me understand. Thanks.
Click to expand...

You are right... What I feel is they are asking about your 10 years in multiple ways... From your address to travel history to education etc... If somebody is not entirely truthful about it most probably there will be lapses (again this is what I think). Moreover I think they keep things generic they can not have different set of rules for different nationality/ origins then probably it will be a nightmare to remember and check application according to that. And in the end I guess they look for so called pattern from your travel history to the places you live... All is what I think I might be absolutely wrong... For an average person like me it is a little hassle but still manageable so it is okay


----------



## Sandyimmi

Anyone in finance industry who got 190 visa after January 2016?


----------



## kaazme

does weak eye sight,hernia and diabetes causes rejection of visa?


----------



## vikrant31

Hello,

I am new to this forum and need some help.

Thanks in advance.

My anzsco code: 261312 DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER

I have applied for 190 Skill Nomination Visa. Got State nomination from New South Wales.

My point score is 65.

I have logged VISA application on 21st March 2016.

Case Officer was assigned on 21st April 2016.

CO has asked for PCC documents on 25th April and I have submitted the same on same day.

Now I am waiting for VISA Grant. 

Its more then 5 months.

I have dropped mail and called DIBP twice. But DIBP replied that it is under process.

Could you please let me know the reason why it is taking this much amount of time.?

And possible Grant time.?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickchamp

vikrant31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> My anzsco code: 261312 DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
> 
> I have applied for 190 Skill Nomination Visa. Got State nomination from New South Wales.
> 
> My point score is 65.
> 
> I have logged VISA application on 21st March 2016.
> 
> Case Officer was assigned on 21st April 2016.
> 
> CO has asked for PCC documents on 25th April and I have submitted the same on same day.
> 
> Now I am waiting for VISA Grant.
> 
> Its more then 5 months.
> 
> I have dropped mail and called DIBP twice. But DIBP replied that it is under process.
> 
> Could you please let me know the reason why it is taking this much amount of time.?
> 
> And possible Grant time.?:fingerscrossed:


Hi 
Could you please share the contact no. of Adeliade team 
Tried interacting on the number +61 7 3136 7000 , but i believe its not working. 
Any updates please share guys !!!!


----------



## trinkasharma

vikrant31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> My anzsco code: 261312 DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
> 
> I have applied for 190 Skill Nomination Visa. Got State nomination from New South Wales.
> 
> My point score is 65.
> 
> I have logged VISA application on 21st March 2016.
> 
> Case Officer was assigned on 21st April 2016.
> 
> CO has asked for PCC documents on 25th April and I have submitted the same on same day.
> 
> Now I am waiting for VISA Grant.
> 
> Its more then 5 months.
> 
> I have dropped mail and called DIBP twice. But DIBP replied that it is under process.
> 
> Could you please let me know the reason why it is taking this much amount of time.?
> 
> And possible Grant time.?:fingerscrossed:


How can anyone else know why your file is getting delayed? But this much delay is fairly common.


----------



## vikrant31

trinkasharma said:


> How can anyone else know why your file is getting delayed? But this much delay is fairly common.


Okay. But how much time it may take to get grant.? 
Approx.?

Or which factors are affecting in it.?


----------



## loveaussi

vikrant31 said:


> Okay. But how much time it may take to get grant.?
> Approx.?
> 
> Or which factors are affecting in it.?


External security checks
Employment verification 
routine process
delay for reasons unknown!


----------



## trinkasharma

vikrant31 said:


> Okay. But how much time it may take to get grant.?
> Approx.?
> 
> Or which factors are affecting in it.?


Each document you supply/are supposed to supply is the main factor. 

There is a tracker at https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190 .

Each document request adds like 28 days (unconfirmed/untested) to the file (depends on the CO). That is the reason you hear the words like "DIRECT GRANT" & "FRONT UPLOADED" on this forum a lot.


----------



## vikrant31

trinkasharma said:


> Each document you supply/are supposed to supply is the main factor.
> 
> Each document request adds like 28 days (unconfirmed/untested) to the file (depends on the CO). That is the reason you hear the words like "DIRECT GRANT" & "FRONT UPLOADED" on this forum a lot.


Hello,

I have checked on that tracker link. But my application is not visible over there.

And CO has asked for documents on 25th Apri 2016l only. I have provided the same on same day.


----------



## jitin81

Guys...I just realised that I have missed a call from AHC Delhi on 16th August 2016. I realised this while I was going through my call logs to search for some other number and saw a missed call alert message. I must have been travelling in a train that time. What to do in such cases?

I tried calling back AHC and they said it's not possible to figure out who called you and you should wait for another call.

Senior members Pls guide.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Hi All,
Just got a call from AHC Delhi and they asked about variety of questions particularly from form 80. Employment Questions, DOB, Studies.., etc. I have provided the same and the lady mentioned thats all the questions she has for now and will update my application with these details and call back if required.

Any Idea how long it takes from here ?

________________________________
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
9/5/2016 - AHC Delhi Call for details.
Grant : ###### 
_________________________________


----------



## mohefny

Hey Guys I have an urgent Query, I am applying for Visa 190 and I have a problem with paying the fees:

I have to pay 5400 AUD, my bank limits me to just 2900 AUD that I can spend from my Debit\Credit card. I can however use other credit cards of friends that can suffice for the remaining..

My question is , is it possible to pay the Visa Fees to DIBP using two credit cards...

Thanks a lot, any urgent reply is very much appreciated...


----------



## kidu.nexus

mohefny said:


> Hey Guys I have an urgent Query, I am applying for Visa 190 and I have a problem with paying the fees:
> 
> I have to pay 5400 AUD, my bank limits me to just 2900 AUD that I can spend from my Debit\Credit card. I can however use other credit cards of friends that can suffice for the remaining..
> 
> My question is , is it possible to pay the Visa Fees to DIBP using two credit cards...
> 
> Thanks a lot, any urgent reply is very much appreciated...


try direct debit option if it makes sense / is convenient for you.


----------



## mohefny

the banks in my country have same limits even for debit cards...


----------



## two2

Hi Mohefny, 

Did you consider the option of transferring funds (depositing cash) to your credit card account first? It will increase the card available balance and you will be able to pay it all in one go. I used the same method to pay DIBP from my credit card  

Hope it helps. 

Rgds/T2



mohefny said:


> Hey Guys I have an urgent Query, I am applying for Visa 190 and I have a problem with paying the fees:
> 
> I have to pay 5400 AUD, my bank limits me to just 2900 AUD that I can spend from my Debit\Credit card. I can however use other credit cards of friends that can suffice for the remaining..
> 
> My question is , is it possible to pay the Visa Fees to DIBP using two credit cards...
> 
> Thanks a lot, any urgent reply is very much appreciated...


----------



## loveaussi

mohefny said:


> Hey Guys I have an urgent Query, I am applying for Visa 190 and I have a problem with paying the fees:
> 
> I have to pay 5400 AUD, my bank limits me to just 2900 AUD that I can spend from my Debit\Credit card. I can however use other credit cards of friends that can suffice for the remaining..
> 
> My question is , is it possible to pay the Visa Fees to DIBP using two credit cards...
> 
> Thanks a lot, any urgent reply is very much appreciated...


Two credit cards not possible. Best thing is to increase the limit only for this transaction


----------



## skbabu

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> Just got a call from AHC Delhi and they asked about variety of questions particularly from form 80. Employment Questions, DOB, Studies.., etc. I have provided the same and the lady mentioned thats all the questions she has for now and will update my application with these details and call back if required.
> 
> Any Idea how long it takes from here ?
> 
> ________________________________
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> 9/5/2016 - AHC Delhi Call for details.
> Grant : ######
> _________________________________


Hi,
There is no standard time frame after the call from AHC. It may vary from 1 week to several months. I got the call from AHC on 19th July and still waiting. All the best.


----------



## mohefny

two2 said:


> Hi Mohefny,
> 
> Did you consider the option of transferring funds (depositing cash) to your credit card account first? It will increase the card available balance and you will be able to pay it all in one go. I used the same method to pay DIBP from my credit card
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Yeah banks here refused to increase limits, above the amount I written before... what are the options of paying with Bpay, via an australian friend of mine?


----------



## two2

Hi Mohefny, 

I am sorry if I am unable to understand this. 

There is difference between 'Increasing Credit Limit' and 'Increasing Card's Available Balance'. The limit can only be increased through bank approval, but if we transfer funds or deposit money into our card account, only the 'Available Balance" will be increased which can be used to do all transactions in normal manner. This is a simple process here, and like I said, I did it the same way without a single request/call to my bank. 

Again apologies, if even this option is not available in your country. 

Rgds/T2



mohefny said:


> Yeah banks here refused to increase limits, above the amount I written before... what are the options of paying with Bpay, via an australian friend of mine?


----------



## trinkasharma

vikrant31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have checked on that tracker link. But my application is not visible over there.
> 
> And CO has asked for documents on 25th Apri 2016l only. I have provided the same on same day.


You need to upload your details using the ADD A CASE button. BTW, this is a database mentioned by myimmitracker.com people . It is not from DIBP etc.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

mohefny said:


> Hey Guys I have an urgent Query, I am applying for Visa 190 and I have a problem with paying the fees:
> 
> I have to pay 5400 AUD, my bank limits me to just 2900 AUD that I can spend from my Debit\Credit card. I can however use other credit cards of friends that can suffice for the remaining..
> 
> My question is , is it possible to pay the Visa Fees to DIBP using two credit cards...
> 
> Thanks a lot, any urgent reply is very much appreciated...


@mohefny - 
- Payment can be done via 1 credit card ONLY. 
- The credit card can be own / friend's / anyone's 

I also used my friends credit card to pay mine.


----------



## jtsl9

My agent called me on Saturday to inform me that i finally got the inclusive grant. Finally after 3 years, i manage to secure my PR. Now it is time to plan on the next step. 
I am still waiting for the details from my agent.


----------



## sat123

two2 said:


> Hi Mohefny,
> 
> I am sorry if I am unable to understand this.
> 
> There is difference between 'Increasing Credit Limit' and 'Increasing Card's Available Balance'. The limit can only be increased through bank approval, but if we transfer funds or deposit money into our card account, only the 'Available Balance" will be increased which can be used to do all transactions in normal manner. This is a simple process here, and like I said, I did it the same way without a single request/call to my bank.
> 
> Again apologies, if even this option is not available in your country.
> 
> Rgds/T2
> 
> 
> 
> mohefny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah banks here refused to increase limits, above the amount I written before... what are the options of paying with Bpay, via an australian friend of mine?
Click to expand...

This option should be available everywhere. For eg. My card limit is 10000 and I made purchase of 2000. This will reduce my remaining balance limit to 8000. But now if I make payment of 5000 to the bank then after outstanding adjustments of 2000 my limit would change to 13000(from initial 10000). So, suggestion is that you pay to the credit card bank first to increase your available balance limit and then make payment to DIBP.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jtsl9 said:


> My agent called me on Saturday to inform me that i finally got the inclusive grant. Finally after 3 years, i manage to secure my PR. Now it is time to plan on the next step.
> I am still waiting for the details from my agent.


@jtsl9 - Many congratulations !! Finally your wait paid off... 

Looks like patience is one thing that is EXTREMELY needed when applying for Australian VISA


----------



## jtsl9

Imran_Taufique said:


> @jtsl9 - Many congratulations !! Finally your wait paid off...
> 
> Looks like patience is one thing that is EXTREMELY needed when applying for Australian VISA


Thanks. Yes, indeed. I am not in any hurry to make the permanent move. Waiting for the details from my agent before working on my move.


----------



## two2

Congrats JTSL, 

It took me close to 2 years from starting the assessment process till the grant, and I know these 2 years were not easy; and you have waited for 3 years. Hats off!!!

Rgds/T2



jtsl9 said:


> My agent called me on Saturday to inform me that i finally got the inclusive grant. Finally after 3 years, i manage to secure my PR. Now it is time to plan on the next step.
> I am still waiting for the details from my agent.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

two2 said:


> Congrats JTSL,
> 
> It took me close to 2 years from starting the assessment process till the grant, and I know these 2 years were not easy; and you have waited for 3 years. Hats off!!!
> 
> Rgds/T2


I agree jtsl9 is the longest record breaking wait so far !!:juggle:


----------



## mohefny

two2 said:


> Hi Mohefny,
> 
> I am sorry if I am unable to understand this.
> 
> There is difference between 'Increasing Credit Limit' and 'Increasing Card's Available Balance'. The limit can only be increased through bank approval, but if we transfer funds or deposit money into our card account, only the 'Available Balance" will be increased which can be used to do all transactions in normal manner. This is a simple process here, and like I said, I did it the same way without a single request/call to my bank.
> 
> Again apologies, if even this option is not available in your country.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Thanks for your help and clarification, I guess I have to find other options then.


----------



## jtsl9

two2 said:


> Congrats JTSL,
> 
> 
> 
> It took me close to 2 years from starting the assessment process till the grant, and I know these 2 years were not easy; and you have waited for 3 years. Hats off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2




The longest wait was when the EOI was submitted and no outcome for years. I waited and hoping that there is any update to the requirements. I almost wanted to give up early this year as my documents would expired may this year. But luck was on my side when my EOI was picked up by NSW. From that point onwards, it was been relatively fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viraj.vivacious

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> Just got a call from AHC Delhi and they asked about variety of questions particularly from form 80. Employment Questions, DOB, Studies.., etc. I have provided the same and the lady mentioned thats all the questions she has for now and will update my application with these details and call back if required.
> 
> Any Idea how long it takes from here ?
> 
> ________________________________
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> 9/5/2016 - AHC Delhi Call for details.
> Grant : ######
> _________________________________


Could you please let me know what was the number if you have it in your call log? I also got a call from new Delhi number but I thought it is a spam call. Does everyone get this call? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi mohefy.

Paying by credit card or debit card is useless option unless you want topay 10-15 k extra depending on number of applicants.. What most of smart expat on this forum suggested me was use ofsig currency travel card.. I got one from cox and kings from Bangalore. The rate he offered were incredible.. For over 3.17l payment the commission charged was less than 1k. And I got best rates. They took invite documents passport copy and card was delivered in 3hrs


----------



## ausvisa1902016

viraj.vivacious said:


> Could you please let me know what was the number if you have it in your call log? I also got a call from new Delhi number but I thought it is a spam call. Does everyone get this call?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Hi, I got the call from +911141399900.

Regards
Pradeep Sundar


----------



## goauzzie

I am about to lodge a visa and have a questions.

In my daughters passport, I have not included a surname. So what do I fill in form 80 as her surname ? Can I fill my first name ? but in her passport surname is blank. Can this be a problem ?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

goauzzie said:


> I am about to lodge a visa and have a questions.
> 
> In my daughters passport, I have not included a surname. So what do I fill in form 80 as her surname ? Can I fill my first name ? but in her passport surname is blank. Can this be a problem ?


@goauzzie - I would recommend to stick to the name mentioned in the Passport. 
In the mean time if you really feel the passport name should contain the Surname then get it modified at the earliest and then inform DIBP about the name change in passport with updated form 80 as needed.


----------



## Nik2020

Hello Friends ,

Today I received an email from my case officer requesting for the contact details of one of the companies I worked in Dubai . The problem here is the company has shut down. I have provided all the other documents related to my environment. I am wondering how do I answer this request from CO

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Nik2020 said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> Today I received an email from my case officer requesting for the contact details of one of the companies I worked in Dubai . The problem here is the company has shut down. I have provided all the other documents related to my environment. I am wondering how do I answer this request from CO
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


@Nik2020 - I would say mention clearly about the exact details. Give them the old phone number if you have. Tell them that the old company has closed. Let them know what you know. I would say they would be happy to see the transparency.


----------



## Nik2020

Imran_Taufique said:


> @Nik2020 - I would say mention clearly about the exact details. Give them the old phone number if you have. Tell them that the old company has closed. Let them know what you know. I would say they would be happy to see the transparency.


I have number of my ex manager . I am thinking of providing his number and contact details . Do you think it would be helpful??

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Nik2020 said:


> I have number of my ex manager . I am thinking of providing his number and contact details . Do you think it would be helpful??
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


@Nik2020 - Yes, as stated, whatever info you have related to that company, like number of ex manager, etc, go ahead and share, I would say. Also specify complete details about the closed company as much as you can.


----------



## HasIrf

Sincere Congratulations, saluting your patience. 3 Years 



jtsl9 said:


> My agent called me on Saturday to inform me that i finally got the inclusive grant. Finally after 3 years, i manage to secure my PR. Now it is time to plan on the next step.
> I am still waiting for the details from my agent.


----------



## two2

I did not get a call myself but my HR got a call from Australian Embassy in UAE; and it took less than 3 weeks afterwards. 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi, I got the call from +911141399900.
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar


----------



## jasonwkim

On last Friday, I got nomination from NSW and Applied for NSW invitation. 
Here are my 2 questions.
Is there any change to be refuged by NSW or case officer?

What do you say whether I can receive pr in this year or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viraj.vivacious

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi, I got the call from +911141399900.
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar


Noted and thanks a lot. Good luck. Praying our grant is on the way.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtsl9

HasIrf said:


> Sincere Congratulations, saluting your patience. 3 Years


Just be positive and soon it would be your turn


----------



## 469466

*Will EOI expiring affect Visa processing?*

Hi Guys,

I am also waiting since filing my application in May 2016. MY EOI is expiring this month and would like to check if it will affect the visa processing?

I did try to reach out to the Brisbane office via email and phone but no response. 

Please let me know.

Thanks,
AR


----------



## auseager

*Grant*

Hi Guys,

Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
Thanks to all the forum members.


----------



## two2

Hi Aadarsh, 

According to my understanding, the EOI gets frozen once your visa application starts. hence it should not expire after one year (ideally). However you may write to DIBP to further clarify this. 

Rgds/T2



aadarsh25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also waiting since filing my application in May 2016. MY EOI is expiring this month and would like to check if it will affect the visa processing?
> 
> I did try to reach out to the Brisbane office via email and phone but no response.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> AR


----------



## two2

Congrats  



auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


----------



## daussie

Guys, is it a good idea to do medicals before visa lodge?


----------



## rahul13021979

Hi guys,
I need some help. Am very nervous and confused at the same time.
I had lodged my visa application on the 11th of June. Until the 1st of September, my application status was showing as Received.
On the 1st, I received an email from GSM Adelaide (Simon) that DIBP had tried to contact my company on 23, 24, 25, 29 and 30 of August, but there was no response. Due to which, they are not satisfied as to the existence of the company and the veracity of my claim. He has asked me to provide him with the updated contact details of my company.

My company is not a very big company; and the operator at times is not available at her desk. Plus, from what I gather from the tea boys (who picked up the DIBP call), the department called up at 7:30 am.

I immediately uploaded a letter onto my immi account providing the names; email addresses; direct numbers; extension numbers; and mobile number of the personnel in the HR department and of my immediate senior. I have also uploaded my company's staff list, which provides the extension number and the direct number.

In addition to the above, I have taken a scan of my visiting card and my company gate ID.

I have also emailed all the above documents to the CO from my official email address; and have provided him with a link to the Stock Exchange, showing that my company is listed.

Is there anything that you guys suggest I should do? Am quite surprised that the CO mentioned that he is not satisfied with the existence of the company, despite the phone number automatically playing a message first "Thank you for calling ...."; and despite providing all the docs of my company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Congrats guys fr your grants!!!!!!!!!!

I guess this month is for 190 visa grants.

Hoping for the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## caofficearun

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


Wow!.. congrats man.....


----------



## vikaschandra

rahul13021979 said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some help. Am very nervous and confused at the same time.
> I had lodged my visa application on the 11th of June. Until the 1st of September, my application status was showing as Received.
> On the 1st, I received an email from GSM Adelaide (Simon) that DIBP had tried to contact my company on 23, 24, 25, 29 and 30 of August, but there was no response. Due to which, they are not satisfied as to the existence of the company and the veracity of my claim. He has asked me to provide him with the updated contact details of my company.
> 
> My company is not a very big company; and the operator at times is not available at her desk. Plus, from what I gather from the tea boys (who picked up the DIBP call), the department called up at 7:30 am.
> 
> I immediately uploaded a letter onto my immi account providing the names; email addresses; direct numbers; extension numbers; and mobile number of the personnel in the HR department and of my immediate senior. I have also uploaded my company's staff list, which provides the extension number and the direct number.
> 
> In addition to the above, I have taken a scan of my visiting card and my company gate ID.
> 
> I have also emailed all the above documents to the CO from my official email address; and have provided him with a link to the Stock Exchange, showing that my company is listed.
> 
> Is there anything that you guys suggest I should do? Am quite surprised that the CO mentioned that he is not satisfied with the existence of the company, despite the phone number automatically playing a message first "Thank you for calling ...."; and despite providing all the docs of my company.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have done your part now to provide all infact more eveidences that it was asked for. Don't panic just relax it will go through well and you will hear from DIBP soon.


----------



## godspeed4476

Why would they want to call up the company at 7.30 AM?


----------



## rahul13021979

godspeed4476 said:


> Why would they want to call up the company at 7.30 AM?




Well I work in Kuwait; and the call was from Australian Embassy, Dubai.
The official working hours in the Middle East are 7:30 -3:30. But everyone arrives by 8:30.

I mentioned this too in the letter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


@auseager - Many Congratulations !!! Long wait.....finally over


----------



## Imran_Taufique

daussie said:


> Guys, is it a good idea to do medicals before visa lodge?


@daussie - Medicals can be done before of after the VISA lodge. Either is fine.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also waiting since filing my application in May 2016. MY EOI is expiring this month and would like to check if it will affect the visa processing?
> 
> I did try to reach out to the Brisbane office via email and phone but no response.
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> AR


aadarsh25 - Which application did you fill in May 2016 ? 

As for EOI, once lodged can remain frozen for years... until you hear back from them.


----------



## goauzzie

Does anyone know what tests are covered in the medicals.

Just thought of doing those tests prior to lodging, so that I don't risk huge amount of visa fee.


----------



## imanick

Hi everyone,

I am planning to apply for both 189 & 190 and the intention is to increase my chances to get through one of them. It would be great if you can help me get clarification on the below, some of the question may be basic or repetitive, your help is appreciated

1) If I get through one of them, let's say 190 first..will I be still considered for 189?
2) What is the typical duration to get nominated under state sponsorship - broadly?
3) Can I choose multiple locations in the EOI - Sydney and Melbourne?
4) Is the EOI only way to apply for state sponsorship or any other process exist?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sat123

goauzzie said:


> Does anyone know what tests are covered in the medicals.
> 
> Just thought of doing those tests prior to lodging, so that I don't risk huge amount of visa fee.


You can check tests list on DIBP site but how does it save you from visa fees? They won't be telling you anything about the results. It will be sent directly to DIBP.


----------



## sat123

imanick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply for both 189 & 190 and the intention is to increase my chances to get through one of them. It would be great if you can help me get clarification on the below, some of the question may be basic or repetitive, your help is appreciated
> 
> 1) If I get through one of them, let's say 190 first..will I be still considered for 189?
> 2) What is the typical duration to get nominated under state sponsorship - broadly?
> 3) Can I choose multiple locations in the EOI - Sydney and Melbourne?
> 4) Is the EOI only way to apply for state sponsorship or any other process exist?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Yes. You will be considered till the time you don't accept the invite.
2.  no one knows. Please check immitracker for trend. 
3. Yes, you can select multiple states. 
4. EOI is the only way.


----------



## vikaschandra

goauzzie said:


> Does anyone know what tests are covered in the medicals.
> 
> Just thought of doing those tests prior to lodging, so that I don't risk huge amount of visa fee.


Medicals prior to visa lodge - go for My Health Declaration and get thr Hap Id for medicals. All the tests will be listed there


----------



## vikaschandra

imanick said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am planning to apply for both 189 & 190 and the intention is to increase my chances to get through one of them. It would be great if you can help me get clarification on the below, some of the question may be basic or repetitive, your help is appreciated
> 
> 1) If I get through one of them, let's say 190 first..will I be still considered for 189?
> 2) What is the typical duration to get nominated under state sponsorship - broadly?
> 3) Can I choose multiple locations in the EOI - Sydney and Melbourne?
> 4) Is the EOI only way to apply for state sponsorship or any other process exist?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 1) If I get through one of them, let's say 190 first..will I be still considered for 189? yes if your 189 is on separate eoi it will be considered until you withdraw it or it is removed by skill select
2) What is the typical duration to get nominated under state sponsorship - broadly? Nothing can be said. It all depends on your score, english language ability, work experience etc. many criterias come under play while state nomination. 
3) Can I choose multiple locations in the EOI - Sydney and Melbourne? You can have multiple eois for each state. For Victoria you have to submit through their website
4) Is the EOI only way to apply for state sponsorship or any other process exist? EOI is for both 189 and 190

This thread is for applicants who have already lodged their visa and waiting for the outcome. Your questions might not be addressed on time or never hence you are requested to look for relevant thread or start your own thread


----------



## Diligence

goauzzie said:


> Does anyone know what tests are covered in the medicals.
> 
> Just thought of doing those tests prior to lodging, so that I don't risk huge amount of visa fee.


Blood test ,urine test and xray.physical examination by a doctor.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Diligence said:


> Blood test ,urine test and xray.physical examination by a doctor.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


If he is not going through official panel physician and just wants to get medicals checked from some other clinic you have to tell him what the blood test is for, what the urine test is for, what are they looking in X-ray or else there is no point of him going for medicals Right?


----------



## Diligence

vikaschandra said:


> If he is not going through official panel physician and just wants to get medicals checked from some other clinic you have to tell him what the blood test is for, what the urine test is for, what are they looking in X-ray or else there is no point of him going for medicals Right?


You mean he wants to be sure about his medical condition before going in for the official test.Well he can do that but then he needs the complete list of tests.As far as I know they check for sugar ,HIV and TB and x-ray also for TB.if those tests are ok it's fine.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## auseager

Imran_Taufique said:


> @auseager - Many Congratulations !!! Long wait.....finally over


Thanks Imran..


----------



## daussie

Think we can do a diabetics test and see. No point getting tested for HIV and TB.


----------



## goauzzie

sat123 said:


> You can check tests list on DIBP site but how does it save you from visa fees? They won't be telling you anything about the results. It will be sent directly to DIBP.


If I know what tests they do, we can do it in a clinic (not mentioning about HAP id etc). If we test -ve, then we can do the same tests with HAP id in recognized hospital.


----------



## AJAUS

Hi Guys I provided the requested information via ImmiAccount and clicked on Information Provided but the status is still showing as "Information Requested". Any idea how much time it takes for the status to change to "Assessment In Progress "? I have also intimated the CO via email but did not get the automated response back like I got the first time I sent the email. I followed up my response as continuation to the first email I had sent 15 days ago, does that has something to do with me not getting the acknowledgment email back. Your response would be highly appreciated. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request: 18-08-16 Marriage Certificate 
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, you need to add all of the information.
> 
> You usually require to submit docs against which you claim points.


We are surely not claiming points for high school (+2), then is it necessary to give info about that ?


----------



## kaazme

Need help

anyone from Lahore Pakistan can tell me which are the eligible medical test center in Lahore and how to book an appointment?
THANKS


----------



## Konal

Dear All,

By the grace of ALMIGHTY and on the auspicious day of GANPATI POOJA i.e on 5th sep,2016 i got my grant letter for 190.

Visa lodged on 22nd mar 2016.

Its been a long journey since then, 166 days to be exact but the truth is i never lose hope and this forum is really helpfull in keeping my spirits high.

Below are the timelines:

eoi- 17 feb 2016
wa invite-03 march 2016
visa lodged- 22 march 2016
pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
co from GSM Brisbane contact- 03 may 2016 for ITR which is uploaded within the given time period
first phone call to DIBP in july and got the standard reply that your application is in process
second phone call to DIBP in august and got the standard reply again
visa grant on 5th sep 2016.

What i have learn during this period is keep yourself as busy as possible and think less about the visa grant letter. I know its not easy but trust me this is the best way and its also the easy way of getting a grant.

I really pray and give all my good wishes to those who have applied for visa and waiting for grants.

Thank you
Konal


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Konal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY and on the auspicious day of GANPATI POOJA i.e on 5th sep,2016 i got my grant letter for 190.
> 
> Visa lodged on 22nd mar 2016.
> 
> Its been a long journey since then, 166 days to be exact but the truth is i never lose hope and this forum is really helpfull in keeping my spirits high.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> eoi- 17 feb 2016
> wa invite-03 march 2016
> visa lodged- 22 march 2016
> pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
> co from GSM Brisbane contact- 03 may 2016 for ITR which is uploaded within the given time period
> first phone call to DIBP in july and got the standard reply that your application is in process
> second phone call to DIBP in august and got the standard reply again
> visa grant on 5th sep 2016.
> 
> What i have learn during this period is keep yourself as busy as possible and think less about the visa grant letter. I know its not easy but trust me this is the best way and its also the easy way of getting a grant.
> 
> I really pray and give all my good wishes to those who have applied for visa and waiting for grants.
> 
> Thank you
> Konal


Congrats..your anzsco code plz 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Konal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY and on the auspicious day of GANPATI POOJA i.e on 5th sep,2016 i got my grant letter for 190.
> 
> Visa lodged on 22nd mar 2016.
> 
> Its been a long journey since then, 166 days to be exact but the truth is i never lose hope and this forum is really helpfull in keeping my spirits high.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> eoi- 17 feb 2016
> wa invite-03 march 2016
> visa lodged- 22 march 2016
> pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
> co from GSM Brisbane contact- 03 may 2016 for ITR which is uploaded within the given time period
> first phone call to DIBP in july and got the standard reply that your application is in process
> second phone call to DIBP in august and got the standard reply again
> visa grant on 5th sep 2016.
> 
> What i have learn during this period is keep yourself as busy as possible and think less about the visa grant letter. I know its not easy but trust me this is the best way and its also the easy way of getting a grant.
> 
> I really pray and give all my good wishes to those who have applied for visa and waiting for grants.
> 
> Thank you
> Konal


Congratulations Konal


----------



## Konal

moneyjheeta said:


> congrats..your anzsco code plz
> 
> sent from my sm-n910g using tapatalk


141111 cafe or restaurant manager


----------



## sat123

I am not able to access immitracker. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## naushadqamar

I am also facing the same issue.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Konal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY and on the auspicious day of GANPATI POOJA i.e on 5th sep,2016 i got my grant letter for 190.
> 
> Visa lodged on 22nd mar 2016.
> 
> Its been a long journey since then, 166 days to be exact but the truth is i never lose hope and this forum is really helpfull in keeping my spirits high.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> eoi- 17 feb 2016
> wa invite-03 march 2016
> visa lodged- 22 march 2016
> pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
> co from GSM Brisbane contact- 03 may 2016 for ITR which is uploaded within the given time period
> first phone call to DIBP in july and got the standard reply that your application is in process
> second phone call to DIBP in august and got the standard reply again
> visa grant on 5th sep 2016.
> 
> What i have learn during this period is keep yourself as busy as possible and think less about the visa grant letter. I know its not easy but trust me this is the best way and its also the easy way of getting a grant.
> 
> I really pray and give all my good wishes to those who have applied for visa and waiting for grants.
> 
> Thank you
> Konal


@Konal - Congrats!  Wish you luck for way ahead ....


----------



## sat123

sat123 said:


> I am not able to access immitracker. Anyone else having issues?


Immitracker is up now with new improved look. Good work Vikas.


----------



## mvf2016

Hi all, I am new to this forum.
I have a query to clear, I hope someone can clarify.
I have already lodged my 190 visa application, my sponsoring state is ACT. Before applying for ACT nomination, I did submit an EOI for NSW 190 nomination and it is still pending for invitation. My questions are,
1. Will this pending NSW 190 EOI will affect my ACT 190 visa application?
2. Is there any benefit of keeping the EOI alive without withdrawing?...I feel that if my ACT visa refused, NSW EOI will give me a hope as I can apply a separate visa again if I receive NSW sponsorship.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## daussie

Any issue of we merge all payslips together since there is a limit of 60 files?


----------



## skbabu

Konal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY and on the auspicious day of GANPATI POOJA i.e on 5th sep,2016 i got my grant letter for 190.
> 
> Visa lodged on 22nd mar 2016.
> 
> Its been a long journey since then, 166 days to be exact but the truth is i never lose hope and this forum is really helpfull in keeping my spirits high.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> eoi- 17 feb 2016
> wa invite-03 march 2016
> visa lodged- 22 march 2016
> pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
> co from GSM Brisbane contact- 03 may 2016 for ITR which is uploaded within the given time period
> first phone call to DIBP in july and got the standard reply that your application is in process
> second phone call to DIBP in august and got the standard reply again
> visa grant on 5th sep 2016.
> 
> What i have learn during this period is keep yourself as busy as possible and think less about the visa grant letter. I know its not easy but trust me this is the best way and its also the easy way of getting a grant.
> 
> I really pray and give all my good wishes to those who have applied for visa and waiting for grants.
> 
> Thank you
> Konal


Hi Konal,

Congratulations!!!! Kindly provide the exact time you received the grant letter please.


----------



## AJAUS

Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.

Best Wishes
AJ



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
> IED: 21-07-17
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Many Congratulations...!
Employment verification done?
Adelaide GSM or Brisbane GSM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

GSM Adelaide. No employment verification 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrant31

auseager said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got Direct grant finally after waiting more than 200 days!!!
> Thanks to all the forum members.


Hello,

I have loged VISA application on 12th March 2016. 
CO has contacted on 19th April and asked fro PCC documents. i have provided the same on the same day.

Now it's 6 moths Still I am waiting.

I have sent a mail and called DIBP for the same. But reply was it's under process.

So In your case have you done any correspondence with DIBP or CO.?

And should I contact them again.?


----------



## nickchamp

hi guys 
I have received the following mail from GSM. 
Could you please suggest when i would be able to get the grant. 

UNOFFICIAL

Dear Nikhil



Thank you for your email, we have received the documents and information you have provided.



Your application is currently being reviewed. If we require further information from you we will be in contact with you.


----------



## vikaschandra

vikrant31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have loged VISA application on 12th March 2016.
> CO has contacted on 19th April and asked fro PCC documents. i have provided the same on the same day.
> 
> Now it's 6 moths Still I am waiting.
> 
> I have sent a mail and called DIBP for the same. But reply was it's under process.
> 
> So In your case have you done any correspondence with DIBP or CO.?
> 
> And should I contact them again.?


calling them might not help much. It is advisable that you wait for some more time if things do not seem right then give them a call in couple of weeks


----------



## J190

Hi konal

Congrats.

I m new in this form.
My anzsco code is also 141111 
loged visa for NSW on 14 may 2016. 
CO contact 1july 2016 asked for PTE 
Updated same day.
Since then no news.
GSM Brisbane.
Can u plz tell my if any verfication is done and if yes , then what they asked and to whom at what time.
Plz reply me as it will be very helpful for me.
Hoping for a brisk reply.

Thanks


----------



## J190

Hi everyone
I m new in this form.
My code is 141111.
Is there any one who have the same code.
Plz mention.

Thanks


----------



## Imran_Taufique

daussie said:


> Any issue of we merge all payslips together since there is a limit of 60 files?


I did that !


----------



## Sandyimmi

Did u claim work experience points?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
> IED: 21-07-17
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@AJAUS - Big time Congratulations !!! I would say you are yours was the quickest of the lot. Good......to see that, gives good hopes to that the rest in waiting line ... that now things could move faster ! as in this case


----------



## jithinkorah

Its been 137 days since visa lodged and 97 days since CO contact. I have already called DIBP once in the month of August 1st week and got the info the my application is under routine checks.

However, i still have got any employment verification, or call from AHC or any external agencies.

Please advise.


My Timeline

ANZCO CODE	225113
VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
PTE	28-Feb-16
NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
India PCC - self	18-May-16
India PCC - wife	19-May-16
Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
Awaiting Grant XX-XX-2016


----------



## J190

Congrats Ajaus.&#55357;&#56722;&#55357;&#56722;


----------



## HasIrf

Hmmm:juggle:



nickchamp said:


> hi guys
> I have received the following mail from GSM.
> Could you please suggest when i would be able to get the grant.
> 
> UNOFFICIAL
> 
> Dear Nikhil
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email, we have received the documents and information you have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Your application is currently being reviewed. If we require further information from you we will be in contact with you.


----------



## HasIrf

Congrats Ajaus!lane: Fasten your seat belts.

Just read your timeline. Document provided to CO: 07-09-16 and Visa grant next day... Speechless. 



AJAUS said:


> GSM Adelaide. No employment verification
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
> IED: 21-07-17
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Konal: Great news on an auspicious day. Happy times ahead. 



Konal said:


> 141111 cafe or restaurant manager


----------



## teruzawa

AJAUS said:


> Hi Friends, I am very happy to update that with the grace of Lord Jesus Christ, we got our grants today - one month after visa lodge. I had submitted the requested doc yesterday. Thanks you for all the guidance and support I got through this forum. All the very best to everyone waiting for their grants.
> 
> Best Wishes
> AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
> IED: 21-07-17
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats AJAUS! That was quick! When did you do your PCC and medical check-up? I got the invivation on the same day as yours but I just lodged my visa yesterday. Plan to do my medical check-up sometime next week.


----------



## vikrant31

Konal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY and on the auspicious day of GANPATI POOJA i.e on 5th sep,2016 i got my grant letter for 190.
> 
> Visa lodged on 22nd mar 2016.
> 
> Its been a long journey since then, 166 days to be exact but the truth is i never lose hope and this forum is really helpfull in keeping my spirits high.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> eoi- 17 feb 2016
> wa invite-03 march 2016
> visa lodged- 22 march 2016
> pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
> co from GSM Brisbane contact- 03 may 2016 for ITR which is uploaded within the given time period
> first phone call to DIBP in july and got the standard reply that your application is in process
> second phone call to DIBP in august and got the standard reply again
> visa grant on 5th sep 2016.
> 
> What i have learn during this period is keep yourself as busy as possible and think less about the visa grant letter. I know its not easy but trust me this is the best way and its also the easy way of getting a grant.
> 
> I really pray and give all my good wishes to those who have applied for visa and waiting for grants.
> 
> Thank you
> Konal



Congratulation Konal


----------



## aussiedream87

Congratulations to all who got their grants. Pls update immitracker. All the best.


----------



## commie_rick

I lodged mine in early February 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

Konal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the grace of ALMIGHTY and on the auspicious day of GANPATI POOJA i.e on 5th sep,2016 i got my grant letter for 190.
> 
> Visa lodged on 22nd mar 2016.
> 
> Its been a long journey since then, 166 days to be exact but the truth is i never lose hope and this forum is really helpfull in keeping my spirits high.
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> 
> eoi- 17 feb 2016
> wa invite-03 march 2016
> visa lodged- 22 march 2016
> pcc, medical, form 80 uploaded
> co from GSM Brisbane contact- 03 may 2016 for ITR which is uploaded within the given time period
> first phone call to DIBP in july and got the standard reply that your application is in process
> second phone call to DIBP in august and got the standard reply again
> visa grant on 5th sep 2016.
> 
> What i have learn during this period is keep yourself as busy as possible and think less about the visa grant letter. I know its not easy but trust me this is the best way and its also the easy way of getting a grant.
> 
> I really pray and give all my good wishes to those who have applied for visa and waiting for grants.
> 
> Thank you
> Konal




Good stuff !  I lodged mine the same time as yours but I still haven't news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasjacob4

Hi,
Do you think our Visa docs are assessed with priority based on our total points? like someone with 70 points will get his PR grant quicker than someone with 65 points (ignoring time wasted in CO contact and uploading requested docs, and assuming all other variables constant)


----------



## aussiedream87

thomasjacob4 said:


> Hi,
> Do you think our Visa docs are assessed with priority based on our total points? like someone with 70 points will get his PR grant quicker than someone with 65 points (ignoring time wasted in CO contact and uploading requested docs, and assuming all other variables constant)


It's totally based on case to case. Provided you have provided all the required documents to Co even before he asks for mostly of time u have ur direct grant. Nothing to do with points I feel. Follow immitracker you can see for urself.


----------



## thomasjacob4

Just see immitracker and you can see that for Visa tracker there is no column for points. I agree that it is based on case to case, but keeping all things similar will a case with higher points get preference?




aussiedream87 said:


> It's totally based on case to case. Provided you have provided all the required documents to Co even before he asks for mostly of time u have ur direct grant. Nothing to do with points I feel. Follow immitracker you can see for urself.


----------



## Ravikumar85

thomasjacob4 said:


> Just see immitracker and you can see that for Visa tracker there is no column for points. I agree that it is based on case to case, but keeping all things similar will a case with higher points get preference?




Look at 189 visa tracker and you can understand that points have nothing to do with process times. As for 190 tracker, there is no column for points because it's been replaced by sponsoring state which is more important than points when it comes to processing visas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJAUS

teruzawa said:


> Congrats AJAUS! That was quick! When did you do your PCC and medical check-up? I got the invivation on the same day as yours but I just lodged my visa yesterday. Plan to do my medical check-up sometime next week.




Thanks Teruzawa. I completed my medical & PCC on 17th August 2016. All the best to you. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Ravikumar85 said:


> Look at 189 visa tracker and you can understand that points have nothing to do with process times. As for 190 tracker, there is no column for points because it's been replaced by sponsoring state which is more important than points when it comes to processing visas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This month there very gew 190 grants being issued as compared to 189. Is it due to priority processing programme? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## viraj.vivacious

AJAUS said:


> Thanks Teruzawa. I completed my medical & PCC on 17th August 2016. All the best to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 263212 | ICT Support Engineer
> ACS: 31-03-16
> EOI: 09-05-16
> SA Application: 04-07-16
> SA Approval: 15-07-16
> Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
> Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16
> Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
> Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
> IED: 21-07-17
> Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi AJAUS,
Did you submit form 80 upfront?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogzee

Dear All,
Does any one have the contact number for Brisbane CO?


----------



## aussiedream87

Mogzee said:


> Dear All,
> Does any one have the contact number for Brisbane CO?


As far as I know you have an email address only.


----------



## aussiedream87

It's a standard email I'd is what I heard and they align to case to Co based on case I'd is what I heard if I'm not wrong.


----------



## AJAUS

viraj.vivacious said:


> Hi AJAUS,
> Did you submit form 80 upfront?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk




Hi Viraj, I did not upload form 80 and 1221 and it was never asked as well. 



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hems264

Hello Guys,
I've received approval from NSW today.

I am not sure if creating Immi account is next step? 
I did created account and i am not able to locate visa ref:190 in skilled migration tab - see attached.









May i request you to assist with right process - links, if any.
Thank you


----------



## Mogzee

*Brisbane CO contact number required*



aussiedream87 said:


> It's a standard email I'd is what I heard and they align to case to Co based on case I'd is what I heard if I'm not wrong.


I'm sure they do have a phone number as well since I have read many times about members having called the CO and got their queries answered or have received the standard answer of the case being under process.


----------



## trinkasharma

Mogzee said:


> I'm sure they do have a phone number as well since I have read many times about members having called the CO and got their queries answered or have received the standard answer of the case being under process.


The calls do not reach the CO. They reach the call center information officers.


----------



## aussiedream87

Mogzee said:


> I'm sure they do have a phone number as well since I have read many times about members having called the CO and got their queries answered or have received the standard answer of the case being under process.


The number u referring to will not take u to CO. It's Australian Commission DIBP phone # mate.


----------



## goauzzie

Is medical test required for 5 year kid ?


----------



## sat123

goauzzie said:


> Is medical test required for 5 year kid ?


Yes. It's needed above 2 years. Tests will be less though. There are 3 categories - 2 to 11, 12 to 15, 16 above.


----------



## goauzzie

sat123 said:


> Yes. It's needed above 2 years. Tests will be less though. There are 3 categories - 2 to 11, 12 to 15, 16 above.


Thanks. Can you tell me where can I find this info.


----------



## aussiedream87

goauzzie said:


> Thanks. Can you tell me where can I find this info.


Refer to this url - 
Arranging a health examination


----------



## sat123

goauzzie said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It's needed above 2 years. Tests will be less though. There are 3 categories - 2 to 11, 12 to 15, 16 above.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Can you tell me where can I find this info.
Click to expand...

Sorry, my bad. There are 4 categories. Under 2 also undergo medical exam. 
Here is the link-
http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations


----------



## daussie

Have we observed any refusals due to health examination issues?


----------



## Sandyimmi

Dear all, i have one query. After lodgement of visa if the occupation code is removed from state occupation list by the state which sponsored you, does it affect processing time adversely?


----------



## aussiedream87

daussie said:


> Have we observed any refusals due to health examination issues?


I havent any for last 11 months.


----------



## aussiedream87

Sandyimmi said:


> Dear all, i have one query. After lodgement of visa if the occupation code is removed from state occupation list by the state which sponsored you, does it affect processing time adversely?


Once you logde your visa I dont really think it matters. whats ur occupation?


----------



## Diligence

Sandyimmi said:


> Dear all, i have one query. After lodgement of visa if the occupation code is removed from state occupation list by the state which sponsored you, does it affect processing time adversely?


Not heard any case like that.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Sandyimmi said:


> Dear all, i have one query. After lodgement of visa if the occupation code is removed from state occupation list by the state which sponsored you, does it affect processing time adversely?


@Sandyimmi - I agree with @aussiedream87. I had similar doubt, thus I had called up and spoke to a CO support person. He explained that once the VISA is lodged, post that the SOL and CSOL don't matter to the VISA processing. He mentioned that if the State has invited then it means that it feels the need for it. Thus the SOL and CSOL are future projections for EOI screening.


----------



## daussie

I submitted my health declaration successfully. But in immiaccount, under application listing status shown as incomplete. But in details page it says submitted. Is this normal?


----------



## Sandyimmi

222311 Financial planning advisor


----------



## Sandyimmi

Imran_Taufique said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all, i have one query. After lodgement of visa if the occupation code is removed from state occupation list by the state which sponsored you, does it affect processing time adversely?
> 
> 
> 
> @Sandyimmi - I agree with @aussiedream87. I had similar doubt, thus I had called up and spoke to a CO support person. He explained that once the VISA is lodged, post that the SOL and CSOL don't matter to the VISA processing. He mentioned that if the State has invited then it means that it feels the need for it. Thus the SOL and CSOL are future projections for EOI screening.
Click to expand...

Oh thank you for the reply..its 92 days since visa lodgement. No news..no employment verification. Worried.


----------



## aussiedream87

daussie said:


> I submitted my health declaration successfully. But in immiaccount, under application listing status shown as incomplete. But in details page it says submitted. Is this normal?


It would take sometime. Its totally based on the hospital you went to. The doctors also wont share anything in person and they would ask you to refer to website.

When did you do your medicals?


----------



## daussie

aussiedream87 said:


> It would take sometime. Its totally based on the hospital you went to. The doctors also wont share anything in person and they would ask you to refer to website.
> 
> When did you do your medicals?


Submitted My Health Declation and Scheduled and appointment next week. DId not see the doctor yet. Status changes after the doctor visit?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

daussie said:


> Submitted My Health Declation and Scheduled and appointment next week. DId not see the doctor yet. Status changes after the doctor visit?


@daussie - It changes once the doctor uploads the report directly to the immi account. Reports are not provided or visible to the applicant.


----------



## aussiedream87

daussie said:


> Submitted My Health Declation and Scheduled and appointment next week. DId not see the doctor yet. Status changes after the doctor visit?


It's done pair medical checks done by doc and then upload the results.


----------



## Sandyimmi

@aussiedream87 my occupation code is 222311


----------



## 65Points!

thomasjacob4 said:


> Hi,
> Do you think our Visa docs are assessed with priority based on our total points? like someone with 70 points will get his PR grant quicker than someone with 65 points (ignoring time wasted in CO contact and uploading requested docs, and assuming all other variables constant)


No, nothing of the sort is mentioned on DIBP site, nor have I seen any such case. Once an invite is sent by the DIBP, it's a level playing field and the real deal then is confirming the validity of the points claimed.

Though if there is an employment verification, and the CO gets digging into the details, that is when it really starts to take time.



hems264 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I've received approval from NSW today.
> 
> I am not sure if creating Immi account is next step?
> I did created account and i am not able to locate visa ref:190 in skilled migration tab - see attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i request you to assist with right process - links, if any.
> Thank you


I hope the problem is sorted for you, if not try a new browser, a different computer with a different IP, should be sorted. Congrats and all the best!

Yup, create the immi account, once SC190 appears create a visa application for SC190, once done, you need to make the visa fee payment, you will then be directed to uploading all the requisite documents and fill up forms 80 and 1221 for every applicant in your application, and that's about it.


----------



## hawk in sky

Jamaloo said:


> can any one tell me what is the timeline for invitaion after EOI submission for 60 pointers in NSW ??????visa 190


About a month...
Another month in getting their response after you pay...


----------



## sat123

I called DIBP today on this number +61731367000. But the person told me that you have called the wrong number. This number is not for 190 visa but for a different category.. Does anyone have correct number?.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Sandyimmi said:


> Oh thank you for the reply..its 92 days since visa lodgement. No news..no employment verification. Worried.


94 days....

19/01/16 - EOI submitted (GEN ACCT NSW 65+5)
13/04/16 - Invitation received
13/04/16 - Visa lodged 
24/05/16 - CO request for additional documents.
09/06/16 - Documents submitted
##STATUS AS ON 
02/08/16 - assessment in progress##

82 DAYS SINCE CO CONTACT, 65 DAYS SINCE DOCS UPLOAD (14/08)

looking for new friends in NSW 
please PM and get in touch


----------



## aussiedream87

sat123 said:


> I called DIBP today on this number +61731367000. But the person told me that you have called the wrong number. This number is not for 190 visa but for a different category.. Does anyone have correct number?.


That is the one I have too.


----------



## aussiedream87

Sandyimmi said:


> @aussiedream87 my occupation code is 222311


Don't worry they invite only if they require professionals like u. So u invited they ll send thr grant soon provided you have all docs are in place. All the best.


----------



## Diligence

One of my fellow visa applicant missed a call from AHC three weeks back. Haven't heard from them after that.Does he need to do something about it or just wait? Any suggestion?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## loveaussi

Hi everyone!! After 341 days I received my grant!!!!! It was a painful wait. But finally paid off...
I'm soooo happy. Need to be in aus before 18th Oct! !
All others waiting..hanging there..your turn is around the corner!!!
Thank you very much all the forum members for your support. It helped me a lot to wait this long until today!


----------



## thisisgags

loveaussi said:


> Hi everyone!! After 341 days I received my grant!!!!! It was a painful wait. But finally paid off...
> I'm soooo happy. Need to be in aus before 18th Oct! !
> All others waiting..hanging there..your turn is around the corner!!!
> Thank you very much all the forum members for your support. It helped me a lot to wait this long until today!




Congratulations. Can you pls share the timelines and the skill set?


----------



## loveaussi

thisisgags said:


> Congratulations. Can you pls share the timelines and the skill set?


Hi

Visa lodged 01 10 2015
co contacted 3 times last on 12 03 2016
employment verification no
grant on 12 09 2016
code 223111


----------



## thisisgags

loveaussi said:


> Hi
> 
> Visa lodged 01 10 2015
> co contacted 3 times last on 12 03 2016
> employment verification no
> grant on 12 09 2016
> code 223111




Thanks. Can i ask what was asked for in 3 contacts?


----------



## loveaussi

thisisgags said:


> Thanks. Can i ask what was asked for in 3 contacts?


1. All the docs coz my agent didn't upload any until co contacts
2. Form 1399
3. Tax docs and statutory fund statements


----------



## sat123

loveaussi said:


> thisisgags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Can i ask what was asked for in 3 contacts?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. All the docs coz my agent didn't upload any until co contacts
> 2. Form 1399
> 3. Tax docs and statutory fund statements
Click to expand...

That was so unprofessional of your agent.t


----------



## thisisgags

sat123 said:


> That was so unprofessional of your agent.t




Oh yes. Thats not good.


----------



## aussiedream87

loveaussi said:


> Hi everyone!! After 341 days I received my grant!!!!! It was a painful wait. But finally paid off...
> I'm soooo happy. Need to be in aus before 18th Oct! !
> All others waiting..hanging there..your turn is around the corner!!!
> Thank you very much all the forum members for your support. It helped me a lot to wait this long until today!


congratulations. All the best


----------



## loveaussi

aussiedream87 said:


> congratulations. All the best


Thank you!!!


----------



## caofficearun

loveaussi said:


> Hi everyone!! After 341 days I received my grant!!!!! It was a painful wait. But finally paid off...
> I'm soooo happy. Need to be in aus before 18th Oct! !
> All others waiting..hanging there..your turn is around the corner!!!
> Thank you very much all the forum members for your support. It helped me a lot to wait this long until today!


Congrats man.. we are too happy to see that you got the grant finally..


----------



## loveaussi

caofficearun said:


> Congrats man.. we are too happy to see that you got the grant finally..


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats for your hardwork and patience.

Can you guide us on this ?

Form 1399 is becoming new Form 80 ? its better to front load Form 1399 like Form 80 ? or its only for few and totally on case to case basis.



loveaussi said:


> 1. All the docs coz my agent didn't upload any until co contacts
> 2. Form 1399
> 3. Tax docs and statutory fund statements


----------



## Imran_Taufique

loveaussi said:


> Hi everyone!! After 341 days I received my grant!!!!! It was a painful wait. But finally paid off...
> I'm soooo happy. Need to be in aus before 18th Oct! !
> All others waiting..hanging there..your turn is around the corner!!!
> Thank you very much all the forum members for your support. It helped me a lot to wait this long until today!


@loveaussie - Congrats dude ! Long wait.... but through finally ! 
Let us keep our 'Hopes' high too !!!


----------



## loveaussi

Imran_Taufique said:


> @loveaussie - Congrats dude ! Long wait.... but through finally !
> Let us keep our 'Hopes' high too !!!


Yes!!! Hanging there. You will get it soon!!!


----------



## vikaschandra

loveaussi said:


> Hi
> 
> Visa lodged 01 10 2015
> co contacted 3 times last on 12 03 2016
> employment verification no
> grant on 12 09 2016
> code 223111


Congratulations mate. Under which subclass did you apply 189 or 190?


----------



## loveaussi

vikaschandra said:


> congratulations mate. Under which subclass did you apply 189 or 190?


190.


----------



## vikaschandra

Diligence said:


> One of my fellow visa applicant missed a call from AHC three weeks back. Haven't heard from them after that.Does he need to do something about it or just wait? Any suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Nothing can be done apart from waiting. Most probably they would call again


----------



## loveaussi

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate. Under which subclass did you apply 189 or 190?


Thank you vikas


----------



## vikaschandra

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats for your hardwork and patience.
> 
> Can you guide us on this ?
> 
> Form 1399 is becoming new Form 80 ? its better to front load Form 1399 like Form 80 ? or its only for few and totally on case to case basis.


You must have seen 1 out of 100 are asked for Form 1399 or maybe you can say 1 out of 1000 this form is for "Declaration of Service" mostly should be related to military services that one might have taken up during their initial days to serve the country as it is mandatory in many parts of the world.


----------



## hari_it_ram

vikaschandra said:


> You must have seen 1 out of 100 are asked for Form 1399 or maybe you can say 1 out of 1000 this form is for "Declaration of Service" mostly should be related to military services that one might have taken up during their initial days to serve the country as it is mandatory in many parts of the world.




Great, thanks a lot for your insight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

My documents were all certified in Feb 2015. Is it fine if I upload those or I have to get them certified again. Or can I upload just the colour scan of my documents at the visa lodgement?


----------



## vikaschandra

dink2s said:


> My documents were all certified in Feb 2015. Is it fine if I upload those or I have to get them certified again. Or can I upload just the colour scan of my documents at the visa lodgement?


Color scan copies should suffice


----------



## dink2s

vikaschandra said:


> Color scan copies should suffice


Thanks much..


----------



## daussie

Any issue if having cold and flu during medical appointment? I presume they check for critical health issues only....please advice.


----------



## dink2s

How many payslips to be submitted? And do I need to submit the employment reference letter for my previous employment?


----------



## vikrant31

Hello,

Is GSM Adelaide take more time compared to GSM Brisbane for 190 VISA grant.?

VISA Lodge date: 12/03/2016
CO contacted and asked for PCC documents on 19th April 2016.
Grant Date: ?????:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Today it's exact 6 months.. and waiting..


----------



## niishaupa

Hi Friends,

I attended PTE A on 10th Sept but still waiting for the results, any idea how much time it may take more.

Regards,
Nisha


----------



## vikrant31

loveaussi said:


> Hi everyone!! After 341 days I received my grant!!!!! It was a painful wait. But finally paid off...
> I'm soooo happy. Need to be in aus before 18th Oct! !
> All others waiting..hanging there..your turn is around the corner!!!
> Thank you very much all the forum members for your support. It helped me a lot to wait this long until today!


Many congratulations to you...lane:lane:


----------



## loveaussi

vikrant31 said:


> Many congratulations to you...lane:lane:


Thank you!!


----------



## sat123

niishaupa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I attended PTE A on 10th Sept but still waiting for the results, any idea how much time it may take more.
> 
> Regards,
> Nisha


Today is just first working day since you took exam. I would suggest you to wait for five working days as suggested on their site.


----------



## dink2s

niishaupa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I attended PTE A on 10th Sept but still waiting for the results, any idea how much time it may take more.
> 
> Regards,
> Nisha


5 working days


----------



## aussiedream87

niishaupa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I attended PTE A on 10th Sept but still waiting for the results, any idea how much time it may take more.
> 
> Regards,
> Nisha


5 business days. But you should hear from them soon. Log in to their website tomorrow n check.


----------



## Shailz

I gave pte on 8 th . Result was out next day


----------



## aussiedream87

Shailz said:


> I gave pte on 8 th . Result was out next day


I got mine in 15hours. It again depends when you have given your exam.


----------



## satvar

Hi Guys
I have lodged my 190 221111 visa on 03-Apr-2016; CO Contacted - 09-May-2016. Responded to CO 20-May-16
Now it's 116th day since I provided additional documents requested by CO and no further information.
Tried call DIBP several time but unsuccessful. Patience is the only option.... Waiting for grant

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jithinkorah

Dear All,

By the Grace of God Almighty I am happy to inform you that, myself and my wife have received the Golden Email Today @ 3.23 am IST. 

I would like to thank each and everyone of you who has helped me clarify my queries during this period. Thank you all. I know each and everyone of you must be waiting and its frustrating. Please hold in there you will definitely get your grants soon.

Once again thank you and i will continue to help whoever i can and clarify your queries.

*Below is my timeline*

ANZCO CODE	225113
VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
PTE	28-Feb-16
NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
India PCC - self	18-May-16
India PCC - wife	19-May-16
Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
*Grant Received 13-09-2016*

Granted in 140 Days 
CO Contact in 39 Days
Grant after CO contact 101 Days


----------



## Diligence

jithinkorah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of God Almighty I am happy to inform you that, myself and my wife have received the Golden Email Today @ 3.23 am IST.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone of you who has helped me clarify my queries during this period. Thank you all. I know each and everyone of you must be waiting and its frustrating. Please hold in there you will definitely get your grants soon.
> 
> Once again thank you and i will continue to help whoever i can and clarify your queries.
> 
> *Below is my timeline*
> 
> ANZCO CODE225113
> VETASSESS15-Feb-16
> PTE28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife11-May-16
> India PCC - self18-May-16
> India PCC - wife19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned4-Jun-16
> Additional Documents Submitted7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife14-Jun-16
> *Grant Received 13-09-2016*
> 
> Granted in 140 Days
> CO Contact in 39 Days
> Grant after CO contact 101 Days


Congratulations.Any employment verification done?Share your experience.It seems only Adelaide gsm is giving visas.Gsm Brisbane seems to be very slow.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

jithinkorah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of God Almighty I am happy to inform you that, myself and my wife have received the Golden Email Today @ 3.23 am IST.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone of you who has helped me clarify my queries during this period. Thank you all. I know each and everyone of you must be waiting and its frustrating. Please hold in there you will definitely get your grants soon.
> 
> Once again thank you and i will continue to help whoever i can and clarify your queries.
> 
> *Below is my timeline*
> 
> ANZCO CODE225113
> VETASSESS15-Feb-16
> PTE28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife11-May-16
> India PCC - self18-May-16
> India PCC - wife19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned4-Jun-16
> Additional Documents Submitted7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife14-Jun-16
> *Grant Received 13-09-2016*
> 
> Granted in 140 Days
> CO Contact in 39 Days
> Grant after CO contact 101 Days




Congrats.


----------



## naushadqamar

Congrats  


jithinkorah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of God Almighty I am happy to inform you that, myself and my wife have received the Golden Email Today @ 3.23 am IST.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone of you who has helped me clarify my queries during this period. Thank you all. I know each and everyone of you must be waiting and its frustrating. Please hold in there you will definitely get your grants soon.
> 
> Once again thank you and i will continue to help whoever i can and clarify your queries.
> 
> *Below is my timeline*
> 
> ANZCO CODE	225113
> VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
> PTE	28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
> India PCC - self	18-May-16
> India PCC - wife	19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
> Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
> *Grant Received 13-09-2016*
> 
> Granted in 140 Days
> CO Contact in 39 Days
> Grant after CO contact 101 Days


----------



## naushadqamar

Diligence said:


> Congratulations.Any employment verification done?Share your experience.It seems only Adelaide gsm is giving visas.Gsm Brisbane seems to be very slow.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yes you are right brisbane team is slow as compare to adelaide.


----------



## jithinkorah

Thank you Diligence. No employment verification has been carried out. 

Yes GSM Adelaide issued the the grant. Also i have contacted once in the month of august beginning to know the status of my application due to my frustration and i received the standard reply that my appln is under routine checks and i have wait for an update.

Don't worry its a matter of wait game and you guys will surely get it. Believe and you shall reap the harvest.


----------



## skbabu

satvar said:


> Hi Guys
> I have lodged my 190 221111 visa on 03-Apr-2016; CO Contacted - 09-May-2016. Responded to CO 20-May-16
> Now it's 116th day since I provided additional documents requested by CO and no further information.
> Tried call DIBP several time but unsuccessful. Patience is the only option.... Waiting for grant
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi Satvar,

I am also having similar timelines like yours. Waiting with patience. Hope to get the grant soon...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jithinkorah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of God Almighty I am happy to inform you that, myself and my wife have received the Golden Email Today @ 3.23 am IST.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone of you who has helped me clarify my queries during this period. Thank you all. I know each and everyone of you must be waiting and its frustrating. Please hold in there you will definitely get your grants soon.
> 
> Once again thank you and i will continue to help whoever i can and clarify your queries.
> 
> *Below is my timeline*
> 
> ANZCO CODE	225113
> VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
> PTE	28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
> India PCC - self	18-May-16
> India PCC - wife	19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
> Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
> *Grant Received 13-09-2016*
> 
> Granted in 140 Days
> CO Contact in 39 Days
> Grant after CO contact 101 Days


@jithinkorah - Congrats! ... Good to hear and gives a lot of hope !


----------



## satvar

skbabu said:


> Hi Satvar,
> 
> I am also having similar timelines like yours. Waiting with patience. Hope to get the grant soon...


Hi Skbabu - Are you also belongs to general accountant category? If you are from India and offshore applicant pls PM me.. we can connect and share our progress

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## caofficearun

jithinkorah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of God Almighty I am happy to inform you that, myself and my wife have received the Golden Email Today @ 3.23 am IST.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone of you who has helped me clarify my queries during this period. Thank you all. I know each and everyone of you must be waiting and its frustrating. Please hold in there you will definitely get your grants soon.
> 
> Once again thank you and i will continue to help whoever i can and clarify your queries.
> 
> *Below is my timeline*
> 
> ANZCO CODE	225113
> VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
> PTE	28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
> India PCC - self	18-May-16
> India PCC - wife	19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
> Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
> *Grant Received 13-09-2016*
> 
> Granted in 140 Days
> CO Contact in 39 Days
> Grant after CO contact 101 Days


Congrats Jathin...


----------



## skbabu

Hi,
No. I am under Software Engineer as mentioned in my signature.


----------



## b allen

Day 266 and waiting and waiting and waiting.........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Revai

I lodge my EOI in the 6th of September 2016 so now waiting for ITA...
I have already done my IELTS with overal band of 8.

Excited at the prospect of relocating to Australia.


----------



## In2aus

Hi everyone, while applying for 190 visa application do we have to submit form 1221 and CV as part of documents list?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

In2aus said:


> Hi everyone, while applying for 190 visa application do we have to submit form 1221 and CV as part of documents list?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yes, or else you might be asked later to submit.


----------



## AA007

jithinkorah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of God Almighty I am happy to inform you that, myself and my wife have received the Golden Email Today @ 3.23 am IST.
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone of you who has helped me clarify my queries during this period. Thank you all. I know each and everyone of you must be waiting and its frustrating. Please hold in there you will definitely get your grants soon.
> 
> Once again thank you and i will continue to help whoever i can and clarify your queries.
> 
> *Below is my timeline*
> 
> ANZCO CODE	225113
> VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
> PTE	28-Feb-16
> NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
> NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
> Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
> 190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
> Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
> Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
> India PCC - self	18-May-16
> India PCC - wife	19-May-16
> Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
> CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
> Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
> Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
> Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
> *Grant Received 13-09-2016*
> 
> Granted in 140 Days
> CO Contact in 39 Days
> Grant after CO contact 101 Days


Congratulations


----------



## loveaussi

In2aus said:


> Hi everyone, while applying for 190 visa application do we have to submit form 1221 and CV as part of documents list?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Better to submit both if your aim is a direct grant


----------



## skbabu

b allen said:


> Day 266 and waiting and waiting and waiting.........
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi Allen,

Kindly share your timelines please.


----------



## b allen

Day 267 and waiting and waiting and waiting.......

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie

My daughter is 7 years old and has -2.5 eye power. Could that be a cause of visa rejection?


----------



## AA007

goauzzie said:


> My daughter is 7 years old and has -2.5 eye power. Could that be a cause of visa rejection?


Not at all. just inform the doc during medical test.


----------



## goauzzie

AA007 said:


> Not at all. just inform the doc during medical test.


Thanks!


----------



## goauzzie

Another question:

I am asked to enter the details of dependent members of family who will not be migrating.

> I am confused if I should include my parents name.
> My parents do not have any plans of migrating, but my visit me in future. 
> They are aged and my fail medical tests. So I do not want to risk my prospects of grant. 

Should I add their details ?


----------



## AA007

goauzzie said:


> Another question:
> 
> I am asked to enter the details of dependent members of family who will not be migrating.
> 
> > I am confused if I should include my parents name.
> > My parents do not have any plans of migrating, but my visit me in future.
> > They are aged and my fail medical tests. So I do not want to risk my prospects of grant.
> 
> Should I add their details ?


In my opinion, don't add their names as your dependents. Later you can invite your parents on visit. 

I would suggest yo take seniors advice on this query as I replied what I did in my case.


----------



## vikaschandra

goauzzie said:


> Another question:
> 
> I am asked to enter the details of dependent members of family who will not be migrating.
> 
> > I am confused if I should include my parents name.
> > My parents do not have any plans of migrating, but my visit me in future.
> > They are aged and my fail medical tests. So I do not want to risk my prospects of grant.
> 
> Should I add their details ?


If both your parents are alive they may not be considered as dependent on you. Further as AA has suggested do not add them as non migrating dependents. 
Getting visit visa at later stage when you get your PR should not be a problem. And lately Australian Government is proposing a long stay 5 years visa for parents if thats successfully implemented it would be the best.


----------



## nickchamp

Hi guys 
Received a mail from CO last week as follows 
UNOFFICIAL

Dear Nikhil



Thank you for your email, we have received the documents and information you have provided.



Your application is currently being reviewed. If we require further information from you we will be in contact with you.

Any expected timeline for grant ?


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nickchamp said:


> Hi guys
> Received a mail from CO last week as follows
> UNOFFICIAL
> 
> Dear Nikhil
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email, we have received the documents and information you have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Your application is currently being reviewed. If we require further information from you we will be in contact with you.
> 
> Any expected timeline for grant ?


hi 
i have also received this UNOFFICIAL kind mail on 9 sep as a reply to my mail sent on 23 aug. No updates after that.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nickchamp said:


> Hi guys
> Received a mail from CO last week as follows
> UNOFFICIAL
> 
> Dear Nikhil
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email, we have received the documents and information you have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> Your application is currently being reviewed. If we require further information from you we will be in contact with you.
> 
> Any expected timeline for grant ?


Dont knw what is the reason but 190 section is dry for grants in last two months.


----------



## skbabu

Hi Friends,

Any grants today?


----------



## nickchamp

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi
> i have also received this UNOFFICIAL kind mail on 9 sep as a reply to my mail sent on 23 aug. No updates after that.


Hi 
we have a similar timelines buddy 
Lets see how it goes, share your contact details on private message will give u a call


----------



## jithinkorah

Thank you caofficearun.



caofficearun said:


> Congrats Jathin...


----------



## jithinkorah

Thank you @AA007


----------



## dink2s

What tax documents are required at the time of visa lodgement? I am submitting documents from 2008 till date. I have form 16 for all these years and ITR acknowledgements. But for two years( FY 2008-09 & 2011-12) I don't have ITR acknowledgements, only form 16. Are these documents enough?


----------



## nickchamp

Hi Guys 
Any 190 Subclass grant mails? 
When was the last Grant given for 190 any idea please


----------



## sat123

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> Any 190 Subclass grant mails?
> When was the last Grant given for 190 any idea please


Yesterday.


----------



## nickchamp

Hi Guys, 
Share the contact no please.


----------



## skbabu

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys,
> Share the contact no please.


Hi Nick,

I have sent you my number in private message. Kindly add me as well to that whatsapp group.


----------



## fardeen32

Guys, 1 thing in observed , it is better to apply for 189 with 60 points than 190 with 65 points, 189 queue moves much faster then 190, they are more grants there, 190 is almost dried up.


----------



## nickchamp

fardeen32 said:


> Guys, 1 thing in observed , it is better to apply for 189 with 60 points than 190 with 65 points, 189 queue moves much faster then 190, they are more grants there, 190 is almost dried up.


Hi 
Yes you are right, but the guys with 60 points in 189 for some SOL is not possible like for accounting or ICT its 65 in 189 minimum and big backlogs pending. 
190 Visa lodging is providing us the halt, but we can expect the grants in some time where CO is already allocated. 

Correct me in case i am wrong. Guys please share your contact nos in private message to me.


----------



## J190

Hi everyone

Any grant today.
Hw can I send a private msg to any one in the thread.
Thanks


----------



## J190

nickchamp said:


> Hi
> Yes you are right, but the guys with 60 points in 189 for some SOL is not possible like for accounting or ICT its 65 in 189 minimum and big backlogs pending.
> 190 Visa lodging is providing us the halt, but we can expect the grants in some time where CO is already allocated.
> 
> Correct me in case i am wrong. Guys please share your contact nos in private message to me.


Hi nik
Hw can I send u private mg .


----------



## skbabu

J190 said:


> Hi nik
> Hw can I send u private mg .


Hi J190,

Please click on the Quick Links on the top menu of this page and select Private Messages.


----------



## J190

Thanks dear


----------



## Andr3w

fardeen32 said:


> Guys, 1 thing in observed , it is better to apply for 189 with 60 points than 190 with 65 points, 189 queue moves much faster then 190, they are more grants there, 190 is almost dried up.


Can you expand on the "190 is almost dried up"? Is there a cap on 190 visas that are approved annually? Didn't the new year for immigration restart end of June so its only a few months in so shouldn't there be plenty of visas available?


----------



## INAM_KHAN

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys,
> Share the contact no please.


Dear please add me in the whatapp group

<*SNIP*> *Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Thanks


----------



## INAM_KHAN

skbabu said:


> J190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi nik
> Hw can I send u private mg .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J190,
> 
> Please click on the Quick Links on the top menu of this page and select Private Messages.
Click to expand...

Dear I tried to find the quick links and private message but unable to find. I want to be a part of whatapp group. ???? how can I send you my number. 

Reply will be appreciated....

Thanks


----------



## kaju

INAM_KHAN said:


> Dear I tried to find the quick links and private message but unable to find. I want to be a part of whatapp group. ???? how can I send you my number.
> 
> Reply will be appreciated....
> 
> Thanks


I have already explained the answer to you yesterday in a Private Message (you can't receive messages yet from others, but you can from a Forum Moderator). You seem not to have read that (link is at top right of your screen, titled Private Messages, but it would have appeared separately too, to alert you), so I will tell you again here.

Shortly after you have made 5 good posts *(that is, not just posting to increase your post count, such posts would be deleted by moderators)* you will have access to the Personal Message system, and will be able to share or request information from other posters.

If you need to contact others then, please do so through the Personal Message system once you are granted access - you can of course send them your email address or other information this way too.


----------



## Sandyimmi

Hey frnds..i have a doubt.pls help..does it matter if you no longer work in the job code u applied for after lodgement of visa.? Actually due to some personal issues i had to switch job which in unrelated to the anzsco i applied under.


----------



## Prem0625

*PTE score*

Hi , 
can any of the expat clarify me this query , 

According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall), 

PTE achieved score is 

L- 82
R- 68
S- 63
W- 80
Overall 74


Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
Over all 7.5 

With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong 

Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?

Many thanks 
Prem


----------



## famy

Hello everyone! Yesterday I received invitation to apply for nsw nomination. I'm electrical engineer and submitted eoi on 5-9-2016 both for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. Now im in dilemma as should I apply for nomination or wait for 189 for 28th Sept round. Plz help. I expect to get 189 invitation in the next round


----------



## nickchamp

Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> can any of the expat clarify me this query ,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With this score am I achieving the proficient plus overall score and eligible to apply now . Please clarify if am wrong
> 
> Or I need to get 65 above in all the bands ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


hi prem 
no you are not having it , PTE : its 65 in all section for proficient 
and IELTS its 7 in all section

hoppe it helps , reappear is required to get 10 pts for english language


----------



## Prem0625

nickchamp said:


> hi prem
> 
> no you are not having it , PTE : its 65 in all section for proficient
> 
> and IELTS its 7 in all section
> 
> 
> 
> hoppe it helps , reappear is required to get 10 pts for english language




Hi , 

Thanks for your reply. But their requirement is proficient or proficient plus over all.. I know that I did not meet proficient level scoring 65 in each but proficient plus over all is met with 74 points , is this not enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. But their requirement is proficient or proficient plus over all.. I know that I did not meet proficient level scoring 65 in each but proficient plus over all is met with 74 points , is this not enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If u are scoring 70 points without pte 10 points you are eligible to apply with your current score.what is your point breakup and I will be able to help u with your query.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Prem0625 said:


> nickchamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi prem
> 
> no you are not having it , PTE : its 65 in all section for proficient
> 
> and IELTS its 7 in all section
> 
> 
> 
> hoppe it helps , reappear is required to get 10 pts for english language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. But their requirement is proficient or proficient plus over all.. I know that I did not meet proficient level scoring 65 in each but proficient plus over all is met with 74 points , is this not enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Please refer 
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english

Requirement is to have required score in 'each test component'.


----------



## dink2s

Does the relevant employment experience has to be continous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years? pls someone reply soon.


----------



## Diligence

dink2s said:


> Does the relevant employment experience has to be continous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years? pls someone reply soon.


You have to be working in your occupation for the last three years continuously before u apply.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

dink2s said:


> Does the relevant employment experience has to be continous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years? pls someone reply soon.


To get points u have to be working 5 years.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

Diligence said:


> To get points u have to be working 5 years.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


you mean I should be working in my nominated occupation for 5 years continuously before I apply or 3 years?

Do you have any source link where I can validate this information?


----------



## Diligence

dink2s said:


> you mean I should be working in my nominated occupation for 5 years continuously before I apply or 3 years?
> 
> Do you have any source link where I can validate this information?


Read the points test in the following link
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasjacob4

I guess it depends on your skills assessment body. for ACS, you should have worked in your relevant occupation for minimum 2 years ANYTIME in the past 2 years (but you wont get points of course). 
thats all I know. and I'm not even sure if it's 100% right. please check google for the skill assessment guidelines!



dink2s said:


> you mean I should be working in my nominated occupation for 5 years continuously before I apply or 3 years?
> 
> Do you have any source link where I can validate this information?


----------



## two2

Prem, 

1. you are fulfilling the state requirements in the overall category as the state clearly mentions either individual OR overall score. 

2. I have myself got invitation the same way; my requirement was either Proficient Plus in individual section OR Superior Overall, I had superior overall so I qualified

3. Like other fellows mentioned on other thread, you may be eligible for state sponsorship, but not for the 10 points under English Language Ability for DIBP. 

Hope it clarified. 

Rgds/T2



Prem0625 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. But their requirement is proficient or proficient plus over all.. I know that I did not meet proficient level scoring 65 in each but proficient plus over all is met with 74 points , is this not enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Sorry, wrong window. 

Rgds/T2



Diligence said:


> Read the points test in the following link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Dear Sat, 

We need to clarify this further. According to my understanding the incumbent is fulfilling the state requirements as state is accepting an overall score. (the same happened in my case too). 

However, what you have mentioned is true about DIBP because DIBP will not award language ability points because of lesser score in one section. 

Again, state sponsorship and DIBP requirements may differ with each other. I guess Prem is more concerned with State Sponsorship at the moment than the DIBP points scores which he clearly does not fulfill. 

Rgds/T2



sat123 said:


> Please refer
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-proficient-english
> 
> Requirement is to have required score in 'each test component'.


----------



## Diligence

two2 said:


> Dear Diligence,
> 
> We need to clarify this further. According to my understanding the incumbent is fulfilling the state requirements as state is accepting an overall score. (the same happened in my case too).
> 
> However, what you have mentioned is true about DIBP because DIBP will not award language ability points because of lesser score in one section.
> 
> Again, state sponsorship and DIBP requirements may differ with each other. I guess Prem is more concerned with State Sponsorship at the moment than the DIBP points scores which he clearly does not fulfill.
> 
> Rgds/T2


Yes state nomination condition is fulfilled with this score but if he wants to gain 10 points for English requirement he needs to get 65 in each band.I hope he understood our point.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

We are on the same line buddy  

My message was for someone else but got posted on your thread instead. I just removed that. thanks  

Rgds/T2



Diligence said:


> Yes state nomination condition is fulfilled with this score but if he wants to gain 10 points for English requirement he needs to get 65 in each band.I hope he understood our point.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

Yes u can... Some of my experience was not counted towards the job code ... Out of 10+ years only 7 was counted one job was totally not counted as being irrelevant so that is fine... But my opinion is you provide all 

Hope this help good luck


----------



## Prem0625

two2 said:


> Prem,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. you are fulfilling the state requirements in the overall category as the state clearly mentions either individual OR overall score.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I have myself got invitation the same way; my requirement was either Proficient Plus in individual section OR Superior Overall, I had superior overall so I qualified
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Like other fellows mentioned on other thread, you may be eligible for state sponsorship, but not for the 10 points under English Language Ability for DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it clarified.
> 
> 
> 
> Rgds/T2




Thanks , without 10 points means I will not get 70 which is the minimum points for my occupation. Have given IELTS and have got the same overall score 7.5 . In this my scores are L-7.5 , R-9 , S-7 , W-6.5 . Overall 7.5 , have applied for re scoring in writing section .. fingers crossed here...and also sitting for one more ielts on 24th .. hope something good happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INAM_KHAN

Is there any whatsApp group, waiting for 190 visa after medical done and submission of PCC?


----------



## dink2s

Diligence said:


> Read the points test in the following link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I do not see anywhere in this link that one has to be working in his nominated occupation for 3 years continuously before applying.............Can someone clear my doubt... 


Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?


----------



## dink2s

Diligence said:


> Read the points test in the following link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I do not see anywhere in this link that one has to be working for 3 years continuously in the nominated occupation before they apply.....Can someone please clear my doubt...


Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?


----------



## Diligence

dink2s said:


> I do not see anywhere in this link that one has to be working in his nominated occupation for 3 years continuously before applying.............Can someone clear my doubt...
> 
> 
> Does the relevant employment experience has to be continuous or is it the aggregate that is counted? If I worked for 4 years in my nominated occupation and then worked 1 year in non relevant , then again 2 years in relevant occupation. Can I claim points for 5 years?


Relevant Australian and overseas skilled employment*in the 10 year period immediately before the date the applicant was invited to apply for this visa*can be considered for the purpose of awarding points.

Periods of employment do not have to be continuous as it is the aggregated period of relevant employment experience that will be considered. Therefore, applicants can be eligible for points if their relevant skilled employment is interspersed by periods of non-related employment or other activities such as study.

I hope this is helpful.
Read from the following link
http://www.gmskilled.com/skilled-visa-applications-what-is-skilled-work-experience-employment/

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

Diligence said:


> Relevant Australian and overseas skilled employment*in the 10 year period immediately before the date the applicant was invited to apply for this visa*can be considered for the purpose of awarding points.
> 
> Periods of employment do not have to be continuous as it is the aggregated period of relevant employment experience that will be considered. Therefore, applicants can be eligible for points if their relevant skilled employment is interspersed by periods of non-related employment or other activities such as study.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.
> Read from the following link
> Skilled visa applications - What is skilled work experience | GM Skilled
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk



Thanks Diligence, 

"The period of employment does not have to be continuous as it is the aggregated period of relevant employment experience that is to be considered. Therefore applicants can be eligible for points if their relevant skilled employment is interspersed by periods of non related employment or other activities such as study. For example, prior to applying for their visa an applicant whose nominated occupation is assessed as an Accountant, works for 2 years as an Accountant, then undertake post graduate studies for two years, then works as a IT consultant for 2 years, then works as an Accountant for a further 3 years. In this scenario, the applicant would be eligible for points based on their 5 years employment experience as an Accountant."

According to this, I should be able to claim points for 5 years. Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## kpandey

Hi, 
I had lodged my application on 16 Jul 2016 and contacted by CO for further documents on 2 Aug. I replied back on 30 Aug and status is now in 'Assessment in progress'. Any idea when I can expect a grant? 

Thanks


----------



## rameshbestha

Hi All,

I called to this number today +61731367000 to know the status
The response is as following from them.
"As your CO reached you on 03/08/2016. You file will be picked after 28days to check the updates and it may take another 2 to 3 weeks to process. So it's matter of waiting for you now "


----------



## INAM_KHAN

dear if you don't have extensive travel history then normally it takes normally upto 3 months after submission of PCC and medical done.


----------



## thisisgags

rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called to this number today +61731367000 to know the status
> The response is as following from them.
> "As your CO reached you on 03/08/2016. You file will be picked after 28days to check the updates and it may take another 2 to 3 weeks to process. So it's matter of waiting for you now "




Pls don't go by this response. This is very ideal response and unlikely to be followed. So, pls have patience before you hear back, unless you are super lucky.


----------



## kpandey

INAM_KHAN said:


> dear if you don't have extensive travel history then normally it takes normally upto 3 months after submission of PCC and medical done.


By extensive travel history do you mean multiple PCCs?


----------



## two2

Dear Pandey, 

I don't think this 28-days myth is true although it is widely considered among the forum members. 

When you submit the documents requested by CO, you click on the 'additional documents provided' button which informs the DIBP of the updated documents. 

In my case, as soon as I submitted documents, the next day my employer got a call from Australian Embassy here, and in the next less than 21 days I had my visa grant issued. Some people got their visa grants as soon as the next day of providing additional/requested documents. 

Moral: Don't think much, just keep praying and you will get it soon  

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



kpandey said:


> By extensive travel history do you mean multiple PCCs?


----------



## kpandey

two2 said:


> Dear Pandey,
> 
> I don't think this 28-days myth is true although it is widely considered among the forum members.
> 
> When you submit the documents requested by CO, you click on the 'additional documents provided' button which informs the DIBP of the updated documents.
> 
> In my case, as soon as I submitted documents, the next day my employer got a call from Australian Embassy here, and in the next less than 21 days I had my visa grant issued. Some people got their visa grants as soon as the next day of providing additional/requested documents.
> 
> Moral: Don't think much, just keep praying and you will get it soon
> 
> All the best . . .
> 
> Rgds/T2


Hi T2
Congrats on getting the grant. 

Hopefully I can get the grant soon too. Some people have been waiting for 2 - 3 months after clicking on the button so wondering if there is any other criteria which DIBP takes into consideration


----------



## two2

Thanks Pandey, 

I believe there are multiple criterias based on your location and countries traveled. However, nothing given in documented format. So the only thing is to keep praying and planning on the way forward 

Rgds/T2

P.S. My earlier comment was intended for someone else, but by mistake got posted on your thread. I will repost to the original place now. Thnx 



kpandey said:


> Hi T2
> Congrats on getting the grant.
> 
> Hopefully I can get the grant soon too. Some people have been waiting for 2 - 3 months after clicking on the button so wondering if there is any other criteria which DIBP takes into consideration


----------



## two2

Dear Ramesh, 

I don't think this 28-days myth is true although it is widely considered among the forum members. 

When you submit the documents requested by CO, you click on the 'additional documents provided' button which informs the DIBP of the updated documents. 

In my case, as soon as I submitted documents, the next day my employer got a call from Australian Embassy here, and in the next less than 21 days I had my visa grant issued. Some people got their visa grants as soon as the next day of providing additional/requested documents. 

Moral: Don't think much, just keep praying and you will get it soon 

All the best . . . 

Rgds/T2



rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called to this number today +61731367000 to know the status
> The response is as following from them.
> "As your CO reached you on 03/08/2016. You file will be picked after 28days to check the updates and it may take another 2 to 3 weeks to process. So it's matter of waiting for you now "


----------



## satvar

rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called to this number today +61731367000 to know the status
> The response is as following from them.
> "As your CO reached you on 03/08/2016. You file will be picked after 28days to check the updates and it may take another 2 to 3 weeks to process. So it's matter of waiting for you now "


Hi Ramesh - at what time you tried to reach out them. I have attempted several time from India, however the call dropped when it reaches 3 minutes while I was in waiting

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skbabu

INAM_KHAN said:


> dear if you don't have extensive travel history then normally it takes normally upto 3 months after submission of PCC and medical done.


Hi Inam,

I have been waiting for more than 5 months now. I have traveled for short vacation trips to around 7 countries when I was working in Singapore. I have also worked in Malaysia and South Africa. I have provided all those details in my Form 80. Do you think this will have impact on my visa process? Do they verify my travel with all these countries (the countries I worked and the countries I visited) before issuing the grant ? Just curious to understand what might be causing the delay .


----------



## Ravikumar85

kpandey said:


> Hi T2
> 
> Congrats on getting the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get the grant soon too. Some people have been waiting for 2 - 3 months after clicking on the button so wondering if there is any other criteria which DIBP takes into consideration




Hi Pandey, are you claiming points for your experience?
I lodged my application on the same day as you (16 Jul 2016) and the CO contacted from Brisbane on 05 Aug 16 and I responded on 12 Aug 16...assessment in progress from then on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INAM_KHAN

Yes As per rules, if you stay more than 6 months in a country so you have to provide PCC of that country. So definitely multiple PCCs of different countries increased the time of background checks (security and Criminality process). Even you did all travel legally but still they have to check.


----------



## INAM_KHAN

skbabu: Yes As per rules, if you stay more than 6 months in a country so you have to provide PCC of that country. So definitely multiple PCCs of different countries increased the time of background checks (security and Criminality process). Even you did all travel legally but still they have to check.[/QUOTE]


----------



## expattr

i am now lodging my visa ,i have two concerns about application. 
Firstly, I realised made a small typo in name of one of the employer that i claim skilled employment. 
It is something like this, just to illustrate

I wrote the name of employer in EOI as 
`Willy and Wonka the Chocolate Factory` 

but the name in social security document is 
`Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory` 

In page 13 of visa application form in immiaccount , the system allow me to make edits. 
But i am not sure if editing employer name will effect my application. 


Second point is in EOI , I only provided employers that i claim points. But in the immi account , they want all employment, what should i do ? 


Thanks in advance for sharing your experience and information.


----------



## kpandey

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Pandey, are you claiming points for your experience?
> I lodged my application on the same day as you (16 Jul 2016) and the CO contacted from Brisbane on 05 Aug 16 and I responded on 12 Aug 16...assessment in progress from then on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 5 points for experience.


----------



## man25

Its been 5 months now (April 2016), since my DIBP - 190 Visa application was submitted. I had pre-submitted all including PCC, IELTS along with visa application and health certifications were done within the 1st week of May itself (10 days post visa application submission). 

On an avg 99% of the people get their visa's within 3 to 4 months i.e. 90 - 130 days. In my case it has crossed 145 days. I have made 2 calls to DIBP and couple of emails. Both have received same response - "No further documents needed" & "in process". 

I am aware there are few folks who have needed to wait for 5 months + similar to me. But this wait & wait is a patience tester - I have never gone through. A lot of time, finance and effort has been put into this whole process from start i.e. for a year and a half now. This last leg wait is a killer and makes it worse if you have no insights - as to why this hold up. 

If there is anyone who too waited for a significant period to get their visa OR have actual experience insights, why this delay could be getting triggered - look forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks!


----------



## nickchamp

man25 said:


> Its been 5 months now (April 2016), since my DIBP - 190 Visa application was submitted. I had pre-submitted all including PCC, IELTS along with visa application and health certifications were done within the 1st week of May itself (10 days post visa application submission).
> 
> On an avg 99% of the people get their visa's within 3 to 4 months i.e. 90 - 130 days. In my case it has crossed 145 days. I have made 2 calls to DIBP and couple of emails. Both have received same response - "No further documents needed" & "in process".
> 
> I am aware there are few folks who have needed to wait for 5 months + similar to me. But this wait & wait is a patience tester - I have never gone through. A lot of time, finance and effort has been put into this whole process from start i.e. for a year and a half now. This last leg wait is a killer and makes it worse if you have no insights - as to why this hold up.
> 
> If there is anyone who too waited for a significant period to get their visa OR have actual experience insights, why this delay could be getting triggered - look forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi 
Wait is the only option buddy, 
I know its difficult, best is to not to think about it mucch and focus on your day to day work. 
thinking and waiting is inevitable but hang on there buddy. All will be best from Almighty. 

Thanks and regards


----------



## jasonwkim

I lodged 190(NSW) today!
Is there anyone who can estimate my grant date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## two2

Dear ExpatTR: 

1. The name error is very minor and does not effect your points score or any thing, so it should not be a problem. 

2. Ideally you should have included all employment in your EOI, but if you did not do, please add all employment in your visa application. Be 100% sure to mark the other employment (not listed earlier) as 'Not Relevant'. 

If DIBP has any concern, they will get back to you for clarification. 

Hope it helps. 

Rgds/T2

P.S. Suggestions are my own opinions based on personal knowledge and experiences. 



expattr said:


> i am now lodging my visa ,i have two concerns about application.
> Firstly, I realised made a small typo in name of one of the employer that i claim skilled employment.
> It is something like this, just to illustrate
> 
> I wrote the name of employer in EOI as
> `Willy and Wonka the Chocolate Factory`
> 
> but the name in social security document is
> `Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory`
> 
> In page 13 of visa application form in immiaccount , the system allow me to make edits.
> But i am not sure if editing employer name will effect my application.
> 
> 
> Second point is in EOI , I only provided employers that i claim points. But in the immi account , they want all employment, what should i do ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your experience and information.


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Any Visa Approvals today?


----------



## sat123

man25 said:


> Its been 5 months now (April 2016), since my DIBP - 190 Visa application was submitted. I had pre-submitted all including PCC, IELTS along with visa application and health certifications were done within the 1st week of May itself (10 days post visa application submission).
> 
> On an avg 99% of the people get their visa's within 3 to 4 months i.e. 90 - 130 days. In my case it has crossed 145 days. I have made 2 calls to DIBP and couple of emails. Both have received same response - "No further documents needed" & "in process".
> 
> I am aware there are few folks who have needed to wait for 5 months + similar to me. But this wait & wait is a patience tester - I have never gone through. A lot of time, finance and effort has been put into this whole process from start i.e. for a year and a half now. This last leg wait is a killer and makes it worse if you have no insights - as to why this hold up.
> 
> If there is anyone who too waited for a significant period to get their visa OR have actual experience insights, why this delay could be getting triggered - look forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Thanks!


I am with same timeline as yours. Do u have lot of travel history?


----------



## man25

sat123 said:


> I am with same timeline as yours. Do u have lot of travel history?


Travel history - yes, I have traveled across EU countries multiple times. 

Secondary note - 
I am currently based out of UAE but both India & UAE PCC have been submitted, well in time. Also, all job related documents have been submitted along with IT Returns and salary slips.


----------



## skbabu

man25 said:


> Its been 5 months now (April 2016), since my DIBP - 190 Visa application was submitted. I had pre-submitted all including PCC, IELTS along with visa application and health certifications were done within the 1st week of May itself (10 days post visa application submission).
> 
> On an avg 99% of the people get their visa's within 3 to 4 months i.e. 90 - 130 days. In my case it has crossed 145 days. I have made 2 calls to DIBP and couple of emails. Both have received same response - "No further documents needed" & "in process".
> 
> I am aware there are few folks who have needed to wait for 5 months + similar to me. But this wait & wait is a patience tester - I have never gone through. A lot of time, finance and effort has been put into this whole process from start i.e. for a year and a half now. This last leg wait is a killer and makes it worse if you have no insights - as to why this hold up.
> 
> If there is anyone who too waited for a significant period to get their visa OR have actual experience insights, why this delay could be getting triggered - look forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi mate,

Me too waiting for more than 5+ months since April. Please refer my timelines in my signature. Unfortunately there is no other option other than to wait. Please be patient and the grant should be arriving soon. Keep in touch. Also, provide your timelines please.


----------



## man25

skbabu said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Me too waiting for more than 5+ months since April. Please refer my timelines in my signature. Unfortunately there is no other option other than to wait. Please be patient and the grant should be arriving soon. Keep in touch. Also, provide your timelines please.


Visa - 190
Marketing specialist - 225113
Total points: 70 (including nomination)
Invitation - NSW: 29th Jan 2016
Submission done and confirmation received : 5th Feb 2016
Visa applied : 29th April
Spouse PCC & Medical submitted: June 1st
Current status: No CO Contact and "under process"


----------



## loveaussi

man25 said:


> Its been 5 months now (April 2016), since my DIBP - 190 Visa application was submitted. I had pre-submitted all including PCC, IELTS along with visa application and health certifications were done within the 1st week of May itself (10 days post visa application submission).
> 
> On an avg 99% of the people get their visa's within 3 to 4 months i.e. 90 - 130 days. In my case it has crossed 145 days. I have made 2 calls to DIBP and couple of emails. Both have received same response - "No further documents needed" & "in process".
> 
> I am aware there are few folks who have needed to wait for 5 months + similar to me. But this wait & wait is a patience tester - I have never gone through. A lot of time, finance and effort has been put into this whole process from start i.e. for a year and a half now. This last leg wait is a killer and makes it worse if you have no insights - as to why this hold up.
> 
> If there is anyone who too waited for a significant period to get their visa OR have actual experience insights, why this delay could be getting triggered - look forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey don't worry you will hear the good news soon..I waited more than 11 months and receive the golden mail just 5 days before my pcc expire. So hanging there..your day is not very long.


----------



## In2aus

man25 said:


> Visa - 190
> Marketing specialist - 225113
> Total points: 70 (including nomination)
> Invitation - NSW: 29th Jan 2016
> Submission done and confirmation received : 5th Feb 2016
> Visa applied : 29th April
> Spouse PCC & Medical submitted: June 1st
> Current status: No CO Contact and "under process"


Hi man25,
How do you know is under process. I applied on 5th sep and till today it only states received. How will I know when it is being processed?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## man25

In2aus said:


> Hi man25,
> How do you know is under process. I applied on 5th sep and till today it only states received. How will I know when it is being processed?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I know because when I called, the officer informed me so. 
5th Sept - its just been 2 weeks. Wait a while. Once a CO gets assigned, the status should change.


----------



## In2aus

man25 said:


> I know because when I called, the officer informed me so.
> 5th Sept - its just been 2 weeks. Wait a while. Once a CO gets assigned, the status should change.


What does it change too. One more person I know who got the grant told me his status never changes till he got the direct grant. It was received all the time till he got grant. So I don't know how this works.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

111 Days and counting.....


----------



## Sf80

Anyone knows which number they call from to do employment verification in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## sushil007

Hi,

GSM Adelaide contacted me on 25 Aug for additional doc which I provided today.
I have visited 3 countries for short period (on family vacation) in past 5 years.
Based on the comments above I can conclude that this holiday trip may delay the grant.
Hope this delay won't be too long. Fingers crossed!

Thanks


----------



## jitin81

118 days and still waiting.
Visa lodged on 25th may.
ANZSCO 222311
Unfortunately, missed AHC call on 16th August, haven't heard from them again till now.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

Hi Jithin..have u claimed points for experience?


----------



## Sandyimmi

jitin81 said:


> 118 days and still waiting.
> Visa lodged on 25th may.
> ANZSCO 222311
> Unfortunately, missed AHC call on 16th August, haven't heard from them again till now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Ur case in not in immitracker...when did CO contact you?asked any further documents?our timelines are quite similar.


----------



## sat123

man25 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am with same timeline as yours. Do u have lot of travel history?
> 
> 
> 
> Travel history - yes, I have traveled across EU countries multiple times.
> 
> Secondary note -
> I am currently based out of UAE but both India & UAE PCC have been submitted, well in time. Also, all job related documents have been submitted along with IT Returns and salary slips.
Click to expand...

I might be wrong but I feel that people with travel history have to wait longer. May be it's there process to do security chk with visited countries.


----------



## mamoon

Hi Guys,

Sorry for being late in updating on Expatforum about the Grant. But finally received the Grant after really long time. Thanks for all your support and knowledge sharing conversations. 

Very best wishes to everyone who is seeking for the Grant.


----------



## dreamsanj

Congrats mamon


----------



## Moneyjheeta

mamoon said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for being late in updating on Expatforum about the Grant. But finally received the Grant after really long time. Thanks for all your support and knowledge sharing conversations.
> 
> Very best wishes to everyone who is seeking for the Grant.


Congrats and your timeline plz 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Day 274 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Sandyimmi said:


> Ur case in not in immitracker...when did CO contact you?asked any further documents?our timelines are quite similar.


There has been no CO contact. Status is received since lodgement day. However, I missed a call from AHC on 16th August. My case is on immi tracker by the name of aussiedream. I have claimed 10 points for employment.

When is the status of your case?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## caofficearun

mamoon said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for being late in updating on Expatforum about the Grant. But finally received the Grant after really long time. Thanks for all your support and knowledge sharing conversations.
> 
> Very best wishes to everyone who is seeking for the Grant.


Congrats Mamoon.. All the best...


----------



## Dean John

Hi,
i am software tester by profession and systems engineer by documents, it will be a great help you could help me with this. i checked with some Migration consultants and even they are confused.

I completed my graduation in computer science(BSc Computer science - 3 Year) in 2012 and Joined UST Global as Associate Software Developer, how ever i was pushed in to a support project and after 2 years my role changed to Systems Engineer but doing the same roles.
1st Change - *Associate Software Developer to Systems Engineer*
and recently i changed my project internally and joined in testing project and they are about to change my role to Software Tester
2nd Change - *Systems Engineer to Software tester* (Which is about to happen in one or two months)
*My current role in the Company documents shows as Systems Engineer.*
every change happened in the same organization so in my relieving and experience letter it will software tester even though i have only 6 months of experience in Software testing.

Roles and responsibility document is required for ACS assessment?

I came to know that Systems Engineer can apply under Visa class 189 where Software Tester is limited to apply under 190.

if i apply within 2-3 months can i submit employee verification letter which shows designation as Systems Engineer dated today or this month? and only ACS will access or any other hurdles are there ? i am attending PTE- A by next month, after that only i am planning to submit. Thanks in advance.

Regards
Dean John


----------



## Hazemsayed

*visa 190 lodging by myself*

Dear Guys.. Am in the middle of skill assessment test from Vetassess. I am planning to lodge my documents for visa 190 by myself without using an agent after getting a positive reply from vetassess. Has anyone go through this process on his own before without using an agent ? I need someone to share his/her experience with me. 

Thanks


----------



## jithinkorah

Yes Sandy , I did claim points for work ex.



Sandyimmi said:


> Hi Jithin..have u claimed points for experience?


----------



## Singh85

Hazemsayed said:


> Dear Guys.. Am in the middle of skill assessment test from Vetassess. I am planning to lodge my documents for visa 190 by myself without using an agent after getting a positive reply from vetassess. Has anyone go through this process on his own before without using an agent ? I need someone to share his/her experience with me.
> 
> Thanks


hi , I have lodged visa without agent but assessment was from EA. as i believe there is no need of any agent apart from complex cases like previous rejection etc. 
Hope you will do it for your own

Good luck.


----------



## Sf80

Let me add to that my inner laziness







prompted me to hire an agent however believe me process is easy particularly if you are done with your experience and degree assessment. Subscribe yourself to the relevant thread for 190 eoi there are wonderful people helping fellow members.. I learnt a great deal from them.. 

This thread is for visa .. Over here you will find information about visa formalities but EOI related queries will be best answered in Eoi threads... But if you are past that stage then you are in the right place


----------



## Sandyimmi

Status shows "assessment under process"


----------



## Nik2020

Dear Forum members,

By Lord Ganesha's grace I have received the golden email today.

At this moment I sincerely thank Lord Ganesha and forum members who have been of great support during this journey.

The key is patience . All the best to all who are awaiting grants.

I will update my signature soon.

Thank you once again for all the help and support!!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean John

Nik2020 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> By Lord Ganesha's grace I have received the golden email today.
> 
> At this moment I sincerely thank Lord Ganesha and forum members who have been of great support during this journey.
> 
> The key is patience . All the best to all who are awaiting grants.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> Thank you once again for all the help and support!!
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



Wow congrats,,


----------



## sandeep3004

*Granted after 200 days*

Finally!finally!

Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic :cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks all and good luck for your journey.

Signature updated!


----------



## Nik2020

Congratulations


----------



## caofficearun

Nik2020 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> By Lord Ganesha's grace I have received the golden email today.
> 
> At this moment I sincerely thank Lord Ganesha and forum members who have been of great support during this journey.
> 
> The key is patience . All the best to all who are awaiting grants.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> Thank you once again for all the help and support!!
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Congrats bro. Enjoy your Grant..


----------



## caofficearun

sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature updated!


Congrats Sandeep, your Grant gives Hope to us who are waiting for long.


----------



## Ravikumar85

Nik2020 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> By Lord Ganesha's grace I have received the golden email today.
> 
> At this moment I sincerely thank Lord Ganesha and forum members who have been of great support during this journey.
> 
> The key is patience . All the best to all who are awaiting grants.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> Thank you once again for all the help and support!!
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk




Congratulations!!
Employment verification took place just yesterday only?
How was the verification done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik2020

Ravikumar85 said:


> Congratulations!!
> Employment verification took place just yesterday only?
> How was the verification done?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phone verification

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Nik2020 said:


> Phone verification
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Congratulations to all the grants.Please share your timeline here too as lot of us can't see the signatures and also please update gsm Adelaide or gsm Brisbane.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Day 275 and waiting and waiting and waiting...........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

Nik2020 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> By Lord Ganesha's grace I have received the golden email today.
> 
> At this moment I sincerely thank Lord Ganesha and forum members who have been of great support during this journey.
> 
> The key is patience . All the best to all who are awaiting grants.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> Thank you once again for all the help and support!!
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk




Congratulations Nik...!


----------



## thisisgags

sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> 
> 
> Signature updated!




Congrats Sandeep...!


----------



## viveksharma2175

*Visa waiting time*

I have submitted my EOI on 19 June 2016. I applied for 189 and 190 with 60 and 65 points respectively. 

Its been 3 months and have not received any reply. 

Does anyone has any idea by when can I get a reply?


----------



## mohefny

Hazemsayed said:


> Dear Guys.. Am in the middle of skill assessment test from Vetassess. I am planning to lodge my documents for visa 190 by myself without using an agent after getting a positive reply from vetassess. Has anyone go through this process on his own before without using an agent ? I need someone to share his/her experience with me.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Hazem, 
I applied for Vetassess and got positive assessment in September 2015, Applied for ACT SS in July 2016 and am currently in the middle of my Visa 190 application as the case officer required extra documents.
Send me a private e-mail on <[B]SNIP[/B]> so I can share my experience with you.
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

All the best...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Nik2020 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> By Lord Ganesha's grace I have received the golden email today.
> 
> At this moment I sincerely thank Lord Ganesha and forum members who have been of great support during this journey.
> 
> The key is patience . All the best to all who are awaiting grants.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> Thank you once again for all the help and support!!
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Congrats Nikhil!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature updated!


Congrats Sandeep !!


----------



## Singh85

Guys, 
Any August Applicant got Grant ?


----------



## sat123

Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> Any August Applicant got Grant ?


There are many. Pls check tracker.


----------



## naushadqamar

Alhamdulillah , by the grace of almighty Allah , i got visa grant today , thank you keeda and other senior members who always support and guide me in this process below is my timeline : 
21/10/2015 :ACS Submitted (Software Eng-261313 ) 
27/10/2015 :ACS Approved 
21/03/2016 TE :65+ 
21/03/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin 
15/04/2016 :NSW fees and Docs Submitted 
24/05/2016 :NSW ITA
24/05/2016 :NSW Visa Lodged , Fees submit
24/05/2016 : Docs upload , Medical ,PCC Upload.
27/06/2016 :CO Contacted(Brisbanse) for Wife's PCC from her home town.
17/07/2016 :Information provided
16/08/2016 :employemnt verification by mail
22/sep/2016 : GRANT 
07/03/2017. :IED.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

naushadqamar said:


> Alhamdulillah , by the grace of almighty Allah , i got visa grant today , thank you keeda and other senior members who always support and guide me in this process below is my timeline :
> 21/10/2015 :ACS Submitted (Software Eng-261313 )
> 27/10/2015 :ACS Approved
> 21/03/2016 TE :65+
> 21/03/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
> 15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin
> 15/04/2016 :NSW fees and Docs Submitted
> 24/05/2016 :NSW ITA
> 24/05/2016 :NSW Visa Lodged , Fees submit
> 24/05/2016 : Docs upload , Medical ,PCC Upload.
> 27/06/2016 :CO Contacted(Brisbanse) for Wife's PCC from her home town.
> 17/07/2016 :Information provided
> 16/08/2016 :employemnt verification by mail
> 22/sep/2016 : GRANT
> 07/03/2017. :IED.


@naushadqamar - Masha Allah! Mubarak ho !....


----------



## Ravikumar85

naushadqamar said:


> Alhamdulillah , by the grace of almighty Allah , i got visa grant today , thank you keeda and other senior members who always support and guide me in this process below is my timeline :
> 21/10/2015 :ACS Submitted (Software Eng-261313 )
> 27/10/2015 :ACS Approved
> 21/03/2016 TE :65+
> 21/03/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
> 15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin
> 15/04/2016 :NSW fees and Docs Submitted
> 24/05/2016 :NSW ITA
> 24/05/2016 :NSW Visa Lodged , Fees submit
> 24/05/2016 : Docs upload , Medical ,PCC Upload.
> 27/06/2016 :CO Contacted(Brisbanse) for Wife's PCC from her home town.
> 17/07/2016 :Information provided
> 16/08/2016 :employemnt verification by mail
> 22/sep/2016 : GRANT
> 07/03/2017. :IED.




Many congratulations...!!
Employment verification mail was sent to your current employer?
What will happen if you have multiple previous employers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

naushadqamar said:


> Alhamdulillah , by the grace of almighty Allah , i got visa grant today , thank you keeda and other senior members who always support and guide me in this process below is my timeline :
> 21/10/2015 :ACS Submitted (Software Eng-261313 )
> 27/10/2015 :ACS Approved
> 21/03/2016 TE :65+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21/03/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
> 15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin
> 15/04/2016 :NSW fees and Docs Submitted
> 24/05/2016 :NSW ITA
> 24/05/2016 :NSW Visa Lodged , Fees submit
> 24/05/2016 : Docs upload , Medical ,PCC Upload.
> 27/06/2016 :CO Contacted(Brisbanse) for Wife's PCC from her home town.
> 17/07/2016 :Information provided
> 16/08/2016 :employemnt verification by mail
> 22/sep/2016 : GRANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07/03/2017. :IED.


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## makapaka

Today I got my visa grant.
Thanks to all forum member. This forum helped me a lot.


----------



## HasIrf

Alhamdulillah 



naushadqamar said:


> Alhamdulillah , by the grace of almighty Allah , i got visa grant today , thank you keeda and other senior members who always support and guide me in this process below is my timeline :
> 21/10/2015 :ACS Submitted (Software Eng-261313 )
> 27/10/2015 :ACS Approved
> 21/03/2016 TE :65+
> 21/03/2016 :EOI Submitted : NSW (points :60+5)
> 15/04/2016 :NSW Invitataioin
> 15/04/2016 :NSW fees and Docs Submitted
> 24/05/2016 :NSW ITA
> 24/05/2016 :NSW Visa Lodged , Fees submit
> 24/05/2016 : Docs upload , Medical ,PCC Upload.
> 27/06/2016 :CO Contacted(Brisbanse) for Wife's PCC from her home town.
> 17/07/2016 :Information provided
> 16/08/2016 :employemnt verification by mail
> 22/sep/2016 : GRANT
> 07/03/2017. :IED.


----------



## HasIrf

:Thumbsup and Goodluck



sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature updated!


----------



## makapaka

HasIrf said:


> Congrats!! Timelines pls... with CODE.
> 
> 
> 
> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got my visa grant.
> Thanks to all forum member. This forum helped me a lot.
Click to expand...


NSW invitation received: 23 May, Taxation Accountant
Applied for visa: 6/6/16
1st CO contact: 7/7/16 form 80, submitted by next day
2nd CO contact: 16/8/16 form 1221 for spouse, submitted 19/8/16
Visa grant: 22/09


----------



## INAM_KHAN

sandeep3004 said:


> Finally!finally!
> 
> Got my golden email this morning - 11:40 AEST. Super ecstatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all and good luck for your journey.
> 
> Signature updated!


Many many congratulations to you sandeep. Please share your timeline and code.

Reply will be appreciated.. .
Once again Thanks


----------



## skbabu

makapaka said:


> NSW invitation received: 23 May, Taxation Accountant
> Applied for visa: 6/6/16
> 1st CO contact: 7/7/16 form 80, submitted by next day
> 2nd CO contact: 16/8/16 form 1221 for spouse, submitted 19/8/16
> Visa grant: 22/09


Hi makapaka,

Congrants. Can you please confirm the time you received your grant and the GSM ?


----------



## caofficearun

makapaka said:


> Today I got my visa grant.
> Thanks to all forum member. This forum helped me a lot.


Congrats man..


----------



## b allen

Day 276 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

makapaka said:


> Today I got my visa grant.
> Thanks to all forum member. This forum helped me a lot.


@makapaka - Congratulations ! Wish you lots of luck ahead...


----------



## Jack21

Congratulations to makapaka & Sandeep for your grant.

Dear members,

Plz advise....

It has been more than 120 days since visa lodged. 

Tried to call @ 0061731367000 but no response.

If anyone has any other number or e-mail id where I can call or mail to know the reason of delay. I guess this is because I have claimed points for employment and none of my employer has got any verification yet.


----------



## man25

Thanks to the grace of god.. after 140+ days my VISA has finally arrived. 

Thank you all for the advise, support and comfort.. appreciate it. I truly wish all of you have your moment of "visa grant" soon. Have patience, continue life without pause and believe in God. Also, be truthful in your applications : )

Wishing everyone the best of Luck for future!! 

My timelines as follows: 
Visa - 190
Marketing specialist
225113
Total points: 70 (including nomination)
Invitation - NSW: 29th Jan 2016
Submission done and confirmation recieved : 5th Feb 2016
Visa applied : 29th April
PCC & Medical submitted: June 1st
CO Contact: None
VISA Granted: 22nd Sept 2016
GSM: Adelaide

Cheers!!


----------



## caofficearun

man25 said:


> Thanks to the grace of god.. after 140+ days my VISA has finally arrived.
> 
> Thank you all for the advise, support and comfort.. appreciate it. I truly wish all of you have your moment of "visa grant" soon. Have patience, continue life without pause and believe in God. Also, be truthful in your applications : )
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of Luck for future!!
> 
> My timelines as follows:
> Visa - 190
> Marketing specialist
> 225113
> Total points: 70 (including nomination)
> Invitation - NSW: 29th Jan 2016
> Submission done and confirmation recieved : 5th Feb 2016
> Visa applied : 29th April
> PCC & Medical submitted: June 1st
> CO Contact: None
> VISA Granted: 22nd Sept 2016
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats Man25, happy to see April applicant receiving Grant.


----------



## naushadqamar

*Thanks*



Ravikumar85 said:


> Many congratulations...!!
> Employment verification mail was sent to your current employer?
> What will happen if you have multiple previous employers?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ravi i have 4 employers and they contacted only one previous employer . I think they contacted that employer because i have not provided very good amount of evidence.


----------



## Prem0625

*South Australia SS*

Hi,


Can any one of the Expat put some limelight here,I have a doubt on English requirement to apply for SA SS , 

Sorry to put this again, 

According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall), 

My PTE achieved score is 

L- 82
R- 68
S- 63
W- 80
Overall 74

Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
Over all 7.5 

With am achieving Proficient plus over all level. will I get 10 points for proficient plus over all score or I need to have 7 in all the bands to get that points . Looking forward your reply. 

As per DIBP above score is competent only since am not having 7 in all the bands, so is it possible to apply for South Australia State sponsorship first, since am meeting their requirement and also in mean time improve my score and then upon positive outcome from South Australia and having my proficient score ready will I be able to apply for visa there after. 

Is this a possible way to apply ?


Many thanks 
Prem


----------



## J190

Prem0625 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can any one of the Expat put some limelight here,I have a doubt on English requirement to apply for SA SS ,
> 
> Sorry to put this again,
> 
> According to South Aus SS for ANZCode 263213 , English requirement is Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall),
> 
> My PTE achieved score is
> 
> L- 82
> R- 68
> S- 63
> W- 80
> Overall 74
> 
> Ielts equivalent = L/R/S/W - 8/7/6.5/8
> Over all 7.5
> 
> With am achieving Proficient plus over all level. will I get 10 points for proficient plus over all score or I need to have 7 in all the bands to get that points . Looking forward your reply.
> 
> As per DIBP above score is competent only since am not having 7 in all the bands, so is it possible to apply for South Australia State sponsorship first, since am meeting their requirement and also in mean time improve my score and then upon positive outcome from South Australia and having my proficient score ready will I be able to apply for visa there after.
> 
> Is this a possible way to apply ?
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> Prem


Prem I think u hav to achieve7 each to get10 points for english. So try again. This time u wl def get 7 each. Dont wait book ur exam bcuz there is high availability in ur category in SA. It is a good opportunity.

Best of luck.


----------



## Prem0625

J190 said:


> Prem I think u hav to achieve7 each to get10 points for english. So try again. This time u wl def get 7 each. Dont wait book ur exam bcuz there is high availability in ur category in SA. It is a good opportunity.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks , yes sitting for ielts on this Saturday


----------



## aussiedream87

man25 said:


> Thanks to the grace of god.. after 140+ days my VISA has finally arrived.
> 
> Thank you all for the advise, support and comfort.. appreciate it. I truly wish all of you have your moment of "visa grant" soon. Have patience, continue life without pause and believe in God. Also, be truthful in your applications : )
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of Luck for future!!
> 
> My timelines as follows:
> Visa - 190
> Marketing specialist
> 225113
> Total points: 70 (including nomination)
> Invitation - NSW: 29th Jan 2016
> Submission done and confirmation recieved : 5th Feb 2016
> Visa applied : 29th April
> PCC & Medical submitted: June 1st
> CO Contact: None
> VISA Granted: 22nd Sept 2016
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Hazemsayed

Singh85 said:


> hi , I have lodged visa without agent but assessment was from EA. as i believe there is no need of any agent apart from complex cases like previous rejection etc.
> Hope you will do it for your own
> 
> Good luck.


I hope i can make it by myself


----------



## Hazemsayed

mohefny said:


> Hey Hazem,
> I applied for Vetassess and got positive assessment in September 2015, Applied for ACT SS in July 2016 and am currently in the middle of my Visa 190 application as the case officer required extra documents.
> Send me a private e-mail on<*SNIP*>[/email] so I can share my experience with you.
> 
> 
> All the best...


Thanks Mohamed (I guess), however I cant see your email here. How can we get in contact ?


----------



## Hazemsayed

Congratulations for all the grants


----------



## jitin81

Its been 120 days for my application so called DIBP just a while back, the call was answered in 30 seconds. Without taking any details, the guy said that the case officer will get back to you in case of any requirement. I requested him to take my passport number and check as my application in still in received status and I don't know whether there is any CO allocated or not. He took my passport number, DOB and full name and told me that your case is being actively worked upon by the CO and you need to patiently wait (standard answer)

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

man25 said:


> Thanks to the grace of god.. after 140+ days my VISA has finally arrived.
> 
> Thank you all for the advise, support and comfort.. appreciate it. I truly wish all of you have your moment of "visa grant" soon. Have patience, continue life without pause and believe in God. Also, be truthful in your applications : )
> 
> Wishing everyone the best of Luck for future!!
> 
> My timelines as follows:
> Visa - 190
> Marketing specialist
> 225113
> Total points: 70 (including nomination)
> Invitation - NSW: 29th Jan 2016
> Submission done and confirmation recieved : 5th Feb 2016
> Visa applied : 29th April
> PCC & Medical submitted: June 1st
> CO Contact: None
> VISA Granted: 22nd Sept 2016
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> Cheers!!


@man25 - Congrats !  Long wait since Feb finally paid off....


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jitin81 said:


> Its been 120 days for my application so called DIBP just a while back, the call was answered in 30 seconds. Without taking any details, the guy said that the case officer will get back to you in case of any requirement. I requested him to take my passport number and check as my application in still in received status and I don't know whether there is any CO allocated or not. He took my passport number, DOB and full name and told me that your case is being actively worked upon by the CO and you need to patiently wait (standard answer)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


@jitin81 - I had a similar experience :


----------



## jitin81

Imran_Taufique said:


> @jitin81 - I had a similar experience :


What are your timelines Imran? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

jitin81 said:


> Its been 120 days for my application so called DIBP just a while back, the call was answered in 30 seconds. Without taking any details, the guy said that the case officer will get back to you in case of any requirement. I requested him to take my passport number and check as my application in still in received status and I don't know whether there is any CO allocated or not. He took my passport number, DOB and full name and told me that your case is being actively worked upon by the CO and you need to patiently wait (standard answer)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




Hey Jitin,

It's been quite similar for me. Moreover, my ANZSCO code is closest to yours (222312). My status was showing as received for 85 days. Then I got an email from the case officer that they have tried to contact my company on 5 different days; and there was no answer. He asked for the updated contact details.

I have provided the names and designations of all the people in my company; all the contact numbers; email addresses; direct numbers; mobile numbers. Have provided a google map to show that my company is located right next to the Australian Embassy in Kuwait.

I called DIBP the day before. Spoke to a lady and told her that my company is listed on the Kuwait Stock Exchange; and that because it is a small company (total 50 employees), there might be instances wherein a particular person doesn't pick up the phone. The lady said that she is making a note on my file; and that the CO generally picks up the file 28 days after contact.

Just to provide you some comfort - when my application was showing as received, I had called up DIBP on the 75th day and was told that a CO is reviewing my file and would get back to me, if in case he requires anything. I then asked her why my status was still showing as received. She said that because the CO has not initiated contact with you (which means that at that point in time, he did not need any further information from me and was awaiting a response from the Australian Embassy in Dubai for my employment; and Australian Embassy in India for my education). Once he gets all the responses, if he finds them all sufficient, they make a direct grant. If he requires anything additional, then they initiate contact; and the status changed to Assessment in Progress.

Don't worry. Your application is under process. It just means that the CO has not required any additional information till date. Hopefully, you will get a grant soon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

rahul13021979 said:


> Hey Jitin,
> 
> It's been quite similar for me. Moreover, my ANZSCO code is closest to yours (222312). My status was showing as received for 85 days. Then I got an email from the case officer that they have tried to contact my company on 5 different days; and there was no answer. He asked for the updated contact details.
> 
> I have provided the names and designations of all the people in my company; all the contact numbers; email addresses; direct numbers; mobile numbers. Have provided a google map to show that my company is located right next to the Australian Embassy in Kuwait.
> 
> I called DIBP the day before. Spoke to a lady and told her that my company is listed on the Kuwait Stock Exchange; and that because it is a small company (total 50 employees), there might be instances wherein a particular person doesn't pick up the phone. The lady said that she is making a note on my file; and that the CO generally picks up the file 28 days after contact.
> 
> Just to provide you some comfort - when my application was showing as received, I had called up DIBP on the 75th day and was told that a CO is reviewing my file and would get back to me, if in case he requires anything. I then asked her why my status was still showing as received. She said that because the CO has not initiated contact with you (which means that at that point in time, he did not need any further information from me and was awaiting a response from the Australian Embassy in Dubai for my employment; and Australian Embassy in India for my education). Once he gets all the responses, if he finds them all sufficient, they make a direct grant. If he requires anything additional, then they initiate contact; and the status changed to Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Don't worry. Your application is under process. It just means that the CO has not required any additional information till date. Hopefully, you will get a grant soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Rahul for sharing your case. Gives me some comfort. I was worried as it's been120 days and the case status was still in received status. Also, I had missed AHC call on 16th August and have t hear back from them till now. Probably, the CO is actively working on my case and may give a direct grant if he doesn't needs any further info. fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Day 277 and waiting and waiting and waiting............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

*Missed a call from +34 44*

Hi Jitin/ how did you figure out its from AHC? I have received an international call +34 44 this morning but I have missed it. I am freaking out if its related to my Visa. but +34 is Spain's country code.



jitin81 said:


> Thanks Rahul for sharing your case. Gives me some comfort. I was worried as it's been120 days and the case status was still in received status. Also, I had missed AHC call on 16th August and have t hear back from them till now. Probably, the CO is actively working on my case and may give a direct grant if he doesn't needs any further info. fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684

b allen said:


> Day 277 and waiting and waiting and waiting............
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


307 days since lodgement


----------



## jitin81

HasIrf said:


> Hi Jitin/ how did you figure out its from AHC? I have received an international call +34 44 this morning but I have missed it. I am freaking out if its related to my Visa. but +34 is Spain's country code.


I received a call from +911141399900. If you call back at this number, it connects you to AHC Delhi.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## skbabu

ganesh9684 said:


> 307 days since lodgement


Hi Ganesh,

Kindly share your timelines.


----------



## rajan20

Hi Everyone, by the grace of God, we received the grant letter today. Below is my timeline. 

ICT Security Specialist - 262112
PTE: (LRSW 65 68 70 71) - 25th April 2016
Victoria SS Applied - 5th May 2016
Victoria Invitation Approval Received - 11 August 2016
VISA Lodged: 22 August 2016
CO contact: 29 August 2016(CO requested for Medicals and PCC)
Meds & PCC - 14 September 2016
VISA GRANT : 23 September 2016


----------



## Diligence

HasIrf said:


> Wow. Hv a blast this weekend.It took barely a month


Congratulations for a quick grant!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

rajan20 said:


> Hi Everyone, by the grace of God, we received the grant letter today. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> PTE: (LRSW 65 68 70 71) - 25th April 2016
> Victoria SS Applied - 5th May 2016
> Victoria Invitation Approval Received - 11 August 2016
> VISA Lodged: 22 August 2016
> CO contact: 29 August 2016(CO requested for Medicals and PCC)
> Meds & PCC - 14 September 2016
> VISA GRANT : 23 September 2016



Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Diligence said:


> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations for a quick grant!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rajan20 said:


> Hi Everyone, by the grace of God, we received the grant letter today. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> PTE: (LRSW 65 68 70 71) - 25th April 2016
> Victoria SS Applied - 5th May 2016
> Victoria Invitation Approval Received - 11 August 2016
> VISA Lodged: 22 August 2016
> CO contact: 29 August 2016(CO requested for Medicals and PCC)
> Meds & PCC - 14 September 2016
> VISA GRANT : 23 September 2016


Congrats!


----------



## ganesh9684

skbabu said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> Kindly share your timelines.


Hello My timeline as below 
Visa lodged 21 nov15 
Co allocated and requested for further evidence on employment 21 dec 15 Document uploaded 30 dec-15 
Follow up email 22 jan 16 
Second follow email 12 mar 16 
Co replied 19 may 16 - send to external checks 
Physical employment verification 12 June -16 
Follow up email sent July-16 and sept-16 Called dibp numerous time got a reply It's in normal processing and won't last too longer


----------



## rahul13021979

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello My timeline as below
> Visa lodged 21 nov15
> Co allocated and requested for further evidence on employment 21 dec 15 Document uploaded 30 dec-15
> Follow up email 22 jan 16
> Second follow email 12 mar 16
> Co replied 19 may 16 - send to external checks
> Physical employment verification 12 June -16
> Follow up email sent July-16 and sept-16 Called dibp numerous time got a reply It's in normal processing and won't last too longer




Hi Ganesh,

Are you based outside of India?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh9684

rahul13021979 said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> Are you based outside of India?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello
I'm Indian national


----------



## rahul13021979

ganesh9684 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm Indian national




Don't think there is anything to worry. Generally, such a delay happens because they await confirmation from the Indian Government on a particular individual, and the Government is generally slow in responding.

I know of someone who had applied for a US visa; and while his parents, his wife and child received the visa in just 5 days, it took only him 5 months in getting a visa.

There could be someone with exactly the same name as yours, who has messed up in Australia, or in some country; and DIBP is just trying to ascertain if that person is not you. That is my understanding, for cases that get abnormally delayed.

Don't worry and stay cool. Hope you get the grant soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahul13021979 said:


> Don't think there is anything to worry. Generally, such a delay happens because they await confirmation from the Indian Government on a particular individual, and the Government is generally slow in responding.
> 
> I know of someone who had applied for a US visa; and while his parents, his wife and child received the visa in just 5 days, it took only him 5 months in getting a visa.
> 
> There could be someone with exactly the same name as yours, who has messed up in Australia, or in some country; and DIBP is just trying to ascertain if that person is not you. That is my understanding, for cases that get abnormally delayed.
> 
> Don't worry and stay cool. Hope you get the grant soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Such prolonged waiting tim is nothing hut a sign a of external checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

rajan20 said:


> Hi Everyone, by the grace of God, we received the grant letter today. Below is my timeline.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> PTE: (LRSW 65 68 70 71) - 25th April 2016
> Victoria SS Applied - 5th May 2016
> Victoria Invitation Approval Received - 11 August 2016
> VISA Lodged: 22 August 2016
> CO contact: 29 August 2016(CO requested for Medicals and PCC)
> Meds & PCC - 14 September 2016
> VISA GRANT : 23 September 2016



Hi Rajan, 
Congratulations for the visa grant!!
I looked at your profile and it seems you're currently working in Singapore.
In immiTracker you've mentioned that employment verification took place on 02 Sep.Would you kindly brief on how it was conducted?
Thank you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan20

The CO have emailed my latest 3 employers for verification. I came to know because my current and previous company HR called me to verify whether did I apply for Australia Immigration. For all the 3 companies the email from CO was on 2nd Sep 2016.


----------



## ganesh9684

andreyx108b said:


> Such prolonged waiting tim is nothing hut a sign a of external checks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello

Have got a confirmation from dibp information officer that it's in normal processing after external checks and won't last too longer
That's it
Since I don't have any travel history no crimes etc


----------



## Atri

Hi All,

Could you please answer my queries for the below documents that need to be provided at the time of Visa Application?

PCC (India/US) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required?
Salary Slips (I have the soft copies of these) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required? 
Form 16 (I have the soft copies of these) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required?
Tax Returns (I have the soft copies of these) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required?


Thanks & Regards!


----------



## sat123

Atri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please answer my queries for the below documents that need to be provided at the time of Visa Application?
> 
> PCC (India/US) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required?
> Salary Slips (I have the soft copies of these) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required?
> Form 16 (I have the soft copies of these) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required?
> Tax Returns (I have the soft copies of these) - Is color zerox mandatory? Is attestation required?
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards!


You are in wrong thread mate. Come back after you have lodged visa.


----------



## cataliya

hi everyone,

I have got my ITA from South Australia this week. I have to lodge my visa and need your assistance desperately.
Firstly please advice me that For Visa Lodgement Is it better to do it ourself or we should use agent?
are there any chances of error from our side?
Secondly have you heared of True Blue Migration Australia? Are they reliable to lodge visa or we should trust ourselves more?
Thirdly Documents to be submitted should be certified photo copies but If we give color scan then we need to certify that as well?
Which one is recommendable certified photo copies or color scan?
Last for Police Certificate,I am confused between last 10 years or since 16? Like I am 35 so I have to present PCC after my 16 or only from 25 years of age?

I know they are so many questions but plz take some time to reply. I would be really grateful.
Thanks


----------



## Amitdelhi

Hi, 

I had applied for victoria sponsorship on 11th sep and mentioned my EOI reference number along with EOI forms (EOI applied on 26th June).

I haven't received any acknowledgement mail from victoria and also no invitation received on my skill select account.

Can someone please tell me, will I be getting the invitation directly in my skill select or first i would be getting acknowledgment mail from victoria and then the invitation? and how early people are getting the SS these days?

Any way of finding out the status of my victoria application? I received no email from them so far not even that my application is successfully submitted.

ANZSCO 261313 | Visa Type - 190
PTE : 14th April 2016 | Result - L: 72 R: 73 S: 89 W: 71
ACS : Applied - 7th May 2016 | Result - +VE 17th May 2016
EOI : Applied - 26th June 2016 | Points - 65
VIC Nomination applied: 11th Sep 2016 | Acknowledgement - { Awaiting }
Invitation : { Awaiting }


----------



## man25

cataliya said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> I have got my ITA from South Australia this week. I have to lodge my visa and need your assistance desperately.
> Firstly please advice me that For Visa Lodgement Is it better to do it ourself or we should use agent?
> are there any chances of error from our side?
> Secondly have you heared of True Blue Migration Australia? Are they reliable to lodge visa or we should trust ourselves more?
> Thirdly Documents to be submitted should be certified photo copies but If we give color scan then we need to certify that as well?
> Which one is recommendable certified photo copies or color scan?
> Last for Police Certificate,I am confused between last 10 years or since 16? Like I am 35 so I have to present PCC after my 16 or only from 25 years of age?
> 
> I know they are so many questions but plz take some time to reply. I would be really grateful.
> Thanks


Hey! 
Ref to your queries: 
1. to do it ourself or we should use agent? 
Go through the forms and documents needed to submitted couple of times. If you are confident you can do it on your own - Do it yourself. Avoid agent's help. Only if there are issues in your visa details that you fear about or gaps or negative comments expected - on board an agent.

2.True Blue Migration Australia? Are they reliable to lodge visa or we should trust ourselves more? 
Trust yourself.

3. certified photo copies but If we give color scan then we need to certify that as well?
Simple colored and clean copies should work fine

4. Police Certificate 
PCC aka police clearance certificate needs to be submitted from all countries you have lived in the last 10 years. Eg: If you are current an expat in X country, you need to give PPC for the current country you live in (resident) and the country you are currently a citizen off. 

Hope the above helps!


----------



## daussie

From 80: list down identity documents held question. The space given for document type is not enough to write the word 'BIRTH CERTIFICATE'. Any issue writing it as BIRTH CERTIFI? Please advise. ..


----------



## expattr

I am invited to apply for visa from 190 stream. I claimed 5 point for overseas experience. My total point is 65. 

I collected employer reference letters from my employers earlier, employer names in these documents are used in EOI and Engineers Australia skilled employment assessment by me. Then at the final stage , I gathered a document from goverment social security department that shows employer name and my employment durations. 
Employer name in goverment records are slightly different than what i wrote in EOI. 
- First employer name is 
`A B and C company` in EOI 
it is `A and B C company` in social security documents.
-Second employer name is 
`A holding C company` in EOI 
its name is `C company` in social security registers.

I am not sure about if i need to correct the names . If yes at which stage is it before application in immiaccount or after application with form 1023.


----------



## cataliya

man25 said:


> Hey!
> Ref to your queries:
> 1. to do it ourself or we should use agent?
> Go through the forms and documents needed to submitted couple of times. If you are confident you can do it on your own - Do it yourself. Avoid agent's help. Only if there are issues in your visa details that you fear about or gaps or negative comments expected - on board an agent.
> 
> 2.True Blue Migration Australia? Are they reliable to lodge visa or we should trust ourselves more?
> Trust yourself.
> 
> 3. certified photo copies but If we give color scan then we need to certify that as well?
> Simple colored and clean copies should work fine
> 
> 4. Police Certificate
> PCC aka police clearance certificate needs to be submitted from all countries you have lived in the last 10 years. Eg: If you are current an expat in X country, you need to give PPC for the current country you live in (resident) and the country you are currently a citizen off.
> 
> Hope the above helps!


Hi Man25,

Thanks so much for your reply.I want to use agent but donot want to feel blank and helpless regarding online status of application.
Will try to upload by myself otherwise this forum is there to help.
thanks & Regards


----------



## daussie

cataliya said:


> man25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> Ref to your queries:
> 1. to do it ourself or we should use agent?
> Go through the forms and documents needed to submitted couple of times. If you are confident you can do it on your own - Do it yourself. Avoid agent's help. Only if there are issues in your visa details that you fear about or gaps or negative comments expected - on board an agent.
> 
> 2.True Blue Migration Australia? Are they reliable to lodge visa or we should trust ourselves more?
> Trust yourself.
> 
> 3. certified photo copies but If we give color scan then we need to certify that as well?
> Simple colored and clean copies should work fine
> 
> 4. Police Certificate
> PCC aka police clearance certificate needs to be submitted from all countries you have lived in the last 10 years. Eg: If you are current an expat in X country, you need to give PPC for the current country you live in (resident) and the country you are currently a citizen off.
> 
> Hope the above helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Man25,
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.I want to use agent but donot want to feel blank and helpless regarding online status of application.
> Will try to upload by myself otherwise this forum is there to help.
> thanks & Regards
Click to expand...

PCC from citizen country is only for the duration resided there right ? The rest of duration to be covered from PCC from expact country ...


----------



## Singh85

Guys,

CO ask for form 80 on 31st AUG and 28 days will over on 28 September. 
My wife is pregnant and We have declared it in our medicals . delivery estimate date is in March.
Is it possible that we can call DIBP to give us priority on our case due to pregnancy . 
If yes, What is good time to call them.i.e. before 28 days or after that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

Singh85 said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO ask for form 80 on 31st AUG and 28 days will over on 28 September.
> My wife is pregnant and We have declared it in our medicals . delivery estimate date is in March.
> Is it possible that we can call DIBP to give us priority on our case due to pregnancy .
> If yes, What is good time to call them.i.e. before 28 days or after that?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think they will prioritize based on the fact that delivery is due for march. But yes no harm in trying as it is not an impossible thing that can happen. 
You can call dibp anytime before 28 days after 28 days they would take as much time as the case finalization would required. Usually people call after 28 days or 90 days post visa lodge.


----------



## b allen

This process is getting ridiculous now it's been 280 days since visa lodge, 250 since first co contact and 50 days since latest contact and I submitted my documents on the same day. When I called dibp these guys simply said we don't do status updates cause we don't know the co will contact u. Really so 3 months ago they did status updates now they dont. I mean come on man have some respect for the other guy on the line.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

rajan20 said:


> The CO have emailed my latest 3 employers for verification. I came to know because my current and previous company HR called me to verify whether did I apply for Australia Immigration. For all the 3 companies the email from CO was on 2nd Sep 2016.


Hi,
From your other post I can see CO ask for the pcc and med on 29 Aug and then Employment verification on 2nd Sep . Does this means when co asks for info after that still continuo reviewing application I thought its put on hold until you provide requested information. Other seniors please reply what happens with processing of application when the co asks for more info or docs. 
thanks


----------



## new2016

Hi all, a long gap after study - will it create any problem? Cheers


----------



## Jack21

Dear All,

By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.


----------



## man25

daussie said:


> PCC from citizen country is only for the duration resided there right ? The rest of duration to be covered from PCC from expact country ...


Each country has their own set of standards for PCC. Firstly, it has to be in English, original color copy needs to be submitted and has to be very recent. 
PCC needs to also have your passport nos or any identity number relevant. 
PCC usually defines your character and no offence "as of date" it has been done.


----------



## thisisgags

Jack21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.




Congrats Jack...


----------



## Ravikumar85

Jack21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.



Many congratulations..!
It seems GSM Brisbane team has suddenly become active today...3 grants today, all lodged in April-May period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man25

Jack21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.


Congrats! 
Please share what is your "required to land in Australia before" date?


----------



## caofficearun

Jack21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.


Congrats Jack, enjoy your visa..


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Jack21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.


@Jack21 - Many congratulations!


----------



## J190

Jack21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.


Congrats dear Jack

Any job verification u faced ?
If yes then when and a.wt thwy varified.
I hav same timeline as u.same gsm same NSW.
Lodged on 14 may 2016.
Thanks


----------



## dreamsanj

Jack21 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By grace of God me & my family received our grant today. I thank you all for the support and wish everyone member a quick grant.


congrats jack


----------



## mohefny

Hazemsayed said:


> Thanks Mohamed (I guess), however I cant see your email here. How can we get in contact ?


Just send me a direct message, we can chat there


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear Friends,
I filled EOI form before yesterday,Today morning I get the invitation from Queensland.
Now the issue is that I already had taken approval from Vetassess for 3.6 years means 5 points one and the half year before and also I upload my outcome report in EOI. Now I have been working in same the organization and same the position, so during filling form in point break down list they show my 10 points for job. So the question is that they will ask me to do the Vetassess again for point advisory test.
Secondly, Please inform what will job opportunities in Queensland, If someone has experience please inform me.


----------



## dreamsanj

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Friends,
> I filled EOI form before yesterday,Today morning I get the invitation from Queensland.
> Now the issue is that I already had taken approval from Vetassess for 3.6 years means 5 points one and the half year before and also I upload my outcome report in EOI. Now I have been working in same the organization and same the position, so during filling form in point break down list they show my 10 points for job. So the question is that they will ask me to do the Vetassess again for point advisory test.
> Secondly, Please inform what will job opportunities in Queensland, If someone has experience please inform me.


No need for second vetassess if you are working in same company while you had your documents verified.

No idea about queensland, may be some one with more knowledge on job markets in birsbane can help you. but whats your JOB code?


----------



## Ravikumar85

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Friends,
> I filled EOI form before yesterday,Today morning I get the invitation from Queensland.
> Now the issue is that I already had taken approval from Vetassess for 3.6 years means 5 points one and the half year before and also I upload my outcome report in EOI. Now I have been working in same the organization and same the position, so during filling form in point break down list they show my 10 points for job. So the question is that they will ask me to do the Vetassess again for point advisory test.
> Secondly, Please inform what will job opportunities in Queensland, If someone has experience please inform me.




Is work experience assessment from assessing authority a must?
I have seen somewhere that experience assessment is not compulsory as long as you have adequate evidences to prove your experience. Anyone can confirm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Thankyou Both of brothers dreamsanj


----------



## Saman84

Hi guys. I just happened to see this thread. I am also waiting for grant. Its been 265 days so far. 100 days since I uploaded last document. Do not know what to do rather than waiting


----------



## skbabu

Saman84 said:


> Hi guys. I just happened to see this thread. I am also waiting for grant. Its been 265 days so far. 100 days since I uploaded last document. Do not know what to do rather than waiting


Hi Saman,

Please share your timelines.


----------



## Jack21

man25 said:


> Congrats!
> Please share what is your "required to land in Australia before" date?


Hi

It is 25th May, 2017


----------



## Jack21

J190 said:


> Congrats dear Jack
> 
> Any job verification u faced ?
> If yes then when and a.wt thwy varified.
> I hav same timeline as u.same gsm same NSW.
> Lodged on 14 may 2016.
> Thanks


Hi

Thanks......no verification was done though I claimed 10points for employment.


----------



## dink2s

Does anyone know where can I get some documents translated from hindi to english in banaglore. Who is authourised to do that? Do I need to notarize?


----------



## aussiedream87

dink2s said:


> Does anyone know where can I get some documents translated from hindi to english in banaglore. Who is authourised to do that? Do I need to notarize?


 NAATI approved translator is one you need to look for. Just google about it and it is an online process. Not sure on the price tho.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks......no verification was done though I claimed 10points for employment.


Congrats Dear!

Good to see an Accountants's grant. I am also under same category and waiting for the grant since 26th April 2016.

Your grant has rejuvenated my hope.

All the Best to you for your future endeavours.


----------



## kpandey

Hi guys, 

I have lodged my application in July and waiting for the grant. In the meantime my passport is expiring in May 2017. Should I get it renewed now or can I wait till I get the grant? 

Thanks


----------



## Hazemsayed

Hello dears, can anyone share with me the DIBP telephone no. or email that I can cotact them directly ?


----------



## aussiedream87

kpandey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application in July and waiting for the grant. In the meantime my passport is expiring in May 2017. Should I get it renewed now or can I wait till I get the grant?
> 
> Thanks


Its grant you waiting for so wait for it. 2017 May is long way to go and Nowadays to get a new passport is not a big task unlike earlier days.

what are you timelines?


----------



## aussiedream87

hazemsayed said:


> hello dears, can anyone share with me the dibp telephone no. Or email that i can cotact them directly ?


dibp: +61 731367000


----------



## dink2s

aussiedream87 said:


> NAATI approved translator is one you need to look for. Just google about it and it is an online process. Not sure on the price tho.


Thank you for the response. Do I need to notarize the translated documents?


----------



## kpandey

aussiedream87 said:


> Its grant you waiting for so wait for it. 2017 May is long way to go and Nowadays to get a new passport is not a big task unlike earlier days.
> 
> what are you timelines?


thanks for the suggestion

my timelines are
visa logded: 16 jul 2016
co contact: 02 aug 2016
replied to co: 30 aug 2016


----------



## HasIrf

Any 190 grants today?


----------



## b allen

Day 281 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## siminoz

Hi all. I am new to this forum, however I hav been following it on and off for sometime now. I hav filed my 190 visa for ACT . Its been more than 4 mts that the visa fees has been paid nut still no update no contact


----------



## Ravikumar85

siminoz said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum, however I hav been following it on and off for sometime now. I hav filed my 190 visa for ACT . Its been more than 4 mts that the visa fees has been paid nut still no update no contact




What's your anzsco code, nationality and lodgement date?
4 months without CO contact/allocation email is unusual and you should contact DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Ha ha Ha ha.. last month telephone bill came. 

my ISD charges run to rs 800 and that to without any information. DIBP calling.. first 90 sec only robotic voice and then next 2 mins ringing. wasted so much of time.

money is no issue but should yeild in some response from DIBP.


----------



## siminoz

Ravikumar85 said:


> What's your anzsco code, nationality and lodgement date?
> 4 months without CO contact/allocation email is unusual and you should contact DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anzsco :financial advisor
Indian
IELTS : Overall band 7 done in April 2015
Vetassess : July 2015
EOI : 23 feb 2016
Visa fees paid : 17 may 2016
Medical & pcc done in june 1st week
I hav applied through a consultant and all docs hav been uploaded by him. CO has been assigned but havent heard anything. :noidea:


----------



## aussiedream87

dink2s said:


> Thank you for the response. Do I need to notarize the translated documents?


Is this for visa filing? Then not necessary


----------



## aussiedream87

dreamsanj said:


> Ha ha Ha ha.. last month telephone bill came.
> 
> my ISD charges run to rs 800 and that to without any information. DIBP calling.. first 90 sec only robotic voice and then next 2 mins ringing. wasted so much of time.
> 
> money is no issue but should yeild in some response from DIBP.


you serious? 800 holly!


----------



## aussiedream87

siminoz said:


> Anzsco :financial advisor
> Indian
> IELTS : Overall band 7 done in April 2015
> Vetassess : July 2015
> EOI : 23 feb 2016
> Visa fees paid : 17 may 2016
> Medical & pcc done in june 1st week
> I hav applied through a consultant and all docs hav been uploaded by him. CO has been assigned but havent heard anything. :noidea:


The email address for communication is ur id or the one consultancy uses?

what ever that is make sure you drop an email to DIBP as you should hear from in 12 weeks.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

siminoz said:


> Anzsco :financial advisor
> Indian
> IELTS : Overall band 7 done in April 2015
> Vetassess : July 2015
> EOI : 23 feb 2016
> Visa fees paid : 17 may 2016
> Medical & pcc done in june 1st week
> I hav applied through a consultant and all docs hav been uploaded by him. CO has been assigned but havent heard anything. :noidea:


hi

We share same state, occupation code and visa lodgement date.


----------



## siminoz

aussiedream87 said:


> The email address for communication is ur id or the one consultancy uses?
> 
> what ever that is make sure you drop an email to DIBP as you should hear from in 12 weeks.


Its of the consultant. He mentioned that he has send a email and that the process is delayed for all. Will call them in a day or two. Hope that shuld be ok.


----------



## siminoz

avnit.singh1985 said:


> hi
> 
> We share same state, occupation code and visa lodgement date.


Thats great Avnit. Which place in India are you from. Pls share ur contact no if you dont mind so that we can share the status of our visa and also connect when in ACT.


----------



## vikaschandra

siminoz said:


> Its of the consultant. He mentioned that he has send a email and that the process is delayed for all. Will call them in a day or two. Hope that shuld be ok.


Import your application to a new immi account using TRN and see what is the status on your application.


----------



## andreyx108b

HasIrf said:


> Any 190 grants today?




Very very few recently


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemant1811

Guys I have received a mail from dibp stating that they have received adverse information on my case, they have invited me to comment as one of my employer by mistake stated that they don't have my employment records and have also stated that the reference letter issued to me is not signed by an authorised person which apprently I took from my manager.

Now my employer has given me a letter stating my employment details and also stated that details mentioned in the reference letter are factually correct and true as per the company records. This has been issued to me on company's letter head along with the stamp and signature of Hr manager.

Guys please suggest will this be a right thing to do now if i go by this letter and comment dibp.


----------



## Raj M

Hemant1811 said:


> Guys I have received a mail from dibp stating that they have received adverse information on my case, they have invited me to comment as one of my employer by mistake stated that they don't have my employment records and have also stated that the reference letter issued to me is not signed by an authorised person which apprently I took from my manager.
> 
> Now my employer has given me a letter stating my employment details and also stated that details mentioned in the reference letter are factually correct and true as per the company records. This has been issued to me on company's letter head along with the stamp and signature of Hr manager.
> 
> Guys please suggest will this be a right thing to do now if i go by this letter and comment dibp.


may be you can try getting an affidavit from your company.. stamp paper makes more sense in this case


----------



## nevergone

Hello,

Australian Embassy called my current employer's HR two days back. From here they got a positive feedback. Now I am worried about my previous employer. I tried to contact my ex employer and they are saying that they have not received such calls or they dont know whom AHC have contacted. I am really worried. Usually how long it takes after employer verification?
Its already been 110 days after visa lodge and 70 days after immi assessment commencement email.

Regards,

Arif
Regards,


----------



## sat123

Guys, my employer has just moved office so address and phone number is changed now. It has been more than 5 months since I lodged visa. Should I update the new information now.? If yes, then just update via form or should i also send mail to them?. Would they get any notification that I have provided the new information?


----------



## thisisgags

Hemant1811 said:


> Guys I have received a mail from dibp stating that they have received adverse information on my case, they have invited me to comment as one of my employer by mistake stated that they don't have my employment records and have also stated that the reference letter issued to me is not signed by an authorised person which apprently I took from my manager.
> 
> Now my employer has given me a letter stating my employment details and also stated that details mentioned in the reference letter are factually correct and true as per the company records. This has been issued to me on company's letter head along with the stamp and signature of Hr manager.
> 
> Guys please suggest will this be a right thing to do now if i go by this letter and comment dibp.




Hi Hemant,
Nothing to scare you, but trying to give you as much information as we can. One of my friend experienced the exactly same situation for his current Australian organization. Unfortunately, he was asked to leave the organization immediately and DIBP rejected his visa. He didn't get opportunity to get clarity as his org considered it as forged as well. 
But in your case i think you have a fair chance. But whatever step you take, pls take very carefully.


----------



## dreamsanj

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Australian Embassy called my current employer's HR two days back. From here they got a positive feedback. Now I am worried about my previous employer. I tried to contact my ex employer and they are saying that they have not received such calls or they dont know whom AHC have contacted. I am really worried. Usually how long it takes after employer verification?
> Its already been 110 days after visa lodge and 70 days after immi assessment commencement email.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Arif
> Regards,


Arif, may times ex employer may not even get call. so dont worry.


----------



## Hemant1811

thisisgags said:


> Hemant1811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have received a mail from dibp stating that they have received adverse information on my case, they have invited me to comment as one of my employer by mistake stated that they don't have my employment records and have also stated that the reference letter issued to me is not signed by an authorised person which apprently I took from my manager.
> 
> Now my employer has given me a letter stating my employment details and also stated that details mentioned in the reference letter are factually correct and true as per the company records. This has been issued to me on company's letter head along with the stamp and signature of Hr manager.
> 
> Guys please suggest will this be a right thing to do now if i go by this letter and comment dibp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hemant,
> Nothing to scare you, but trying to give you as much information as we can. One of my friend experienced the exactly same situation for his current Australian organization. Unfortunately, he was asked to leave the organization immediately and DIBP rejected his visa. He didn't get opportunity to get clarity as his org considered it as forged as well.
> But in your case i think you have a fair chance. But whatever step you take, pls take very carefully.
Click to expand...

So are they going to focus more on the authorization of the person signing the reference or they will just check whether I was a part of that organization??

Because now the letter which is issued to me by the Hr clearly address that I was a part of that organization which was exactly the same as mentioned in the reference letter issued t I me by my manager.


----------



## loveaussi

sat123 said:


> Guys, my employer has just moved office so address and phone number is changed now. It has been more than 5 months since I lodged visa. Should I update the new information now.? If yes, then just update via form or should i also send mail to them?. Would they get any notification that I have provided the new information?


Yes update the information through change of circumstances form. Coz in case dibp tries to contact them and fail your case might take.longer to finalize


----------



## sat123

loveaussi said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, my employer has just moved office so address and phone number is changed now. It has been more than 5 months since I lodged visa. Should I update the new information now.? If yes, then just update via form or should i also send mail to them?. Would they get any notification that I have provided the new information?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes update the information through change of circumstances form. Coz in case dibp tries to contact them and fail your case might take.longer to finalize
Click to expand...

Looked at change in Circumstances form - 1022. It says that this form is for information update for answers given in the application. But we have no where given employer contact details in the application. Employer contact details are in additional forms 1221/80. Do I still have to fill same form 1022 or is there any other form.? Also, if employer is not accessible at the given number then should DIBP not try contacting via the given email id?.


----------



## samir_khan

*190 Application - Countries of Residence*

*Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence*

Does this question in the ImmiAccount include only the past 10 years? It is a Yes or No question.

My residence history

2001- to Present: Dubai, UAE (15 years now)
Before 2001: United States


Please advise if this question covers 10 years only, or does it include lifetime if you have stayed in any country for more than 12 months.

Thanks,

Sam.


----------



## thisisgags

Hemant1811 said:


> So are they going to focus more on the authorization of the person signing the reference or they will just check whether I was a part of that organization??
> 
> Because now the letter which is issued to me by the Hr clearly address that I was a part of that organization which was exactly the same as mentioned in the reference letter issued t I me by my manager.




It depends on what DIBP has asked you now. Have they asked you to justify or it was just an FYI and they are still working on your file? Are you able to share complete content?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> Guys, my employer has just moved office so address and phone number is changed now. It has been more than 5 months since I lodged visa. Should I update the new information now.? If yes, then just update via form or should i also send mail to them?. Would they get any notification that I have provided the new information?




They would. You should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

samir_khan said:


> *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence*
> 
> 
> 
> Does this question in the ImmiAccount include only the past 10 years? It is a Yes or No question.
> 
> 
> 
> My residence history
> 
> 
> 
> 2001- to Present: Dubai, UAE (15 years now)
> 
> Before 2001: United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise if this question covers 10 years only, or does it include lifetime if you have stayed in any country for more than 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Sam.




I would put it into the system. I did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glimmerman

Hemant1811 said:


> Guys I have received a mail from dibp stating that they have received adverse information on my case, they have invited me to comment as one of my employer by mistake stated that they don't have my employment records and have also stated that the reference letter issued to me is not signed by an authorised person which apprently I took from my manager.
> 
> Now my employer has given me a letter stating my employment details and also stated that details mentioned in the reference letter are factually correct and true as per the company records. This has been issued to me on company's letter head along with the stamp and signature of Hr manager.
> 
> Guys please suggest will this be a right thing to do now if i go by this letter and comment dibp.


Hi Hemant,
You have mentioned " one of your employers". Does that mean it is NOT your current employer? The reason why I am asking is coz I am trying to figure out if DIBP verifies with all the employers of the candidate - in my case 6. 
The other doubt I have regarding the employment verification is :
Do they check with the person/authority who issued the reference letter ( that person can be your manager or HR) or they visit your company website and mail/phone your HR? ( As mentioned in your form 80) 

Employment verification from DIBP is such a hazy area for me. I have so many queries regarding it as to How is it done? How many employers do they check with ? Do they contact the referees or visit company websites and enquire with the HR? 
Anybody in the forum who can shed some light on these aspects will be of great help!


----------



## Ravikumar85

Based on what criteria applications are allocated to each processing teams (Adelaide or Brisbane)?
It can be obviously seen from the recent ImmiTracker trend that Adelaide team is processing far faster than Brisbane team.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlasatish

Hi Any one received Invitation who applied on June 1st for NSW state nomination , Please reply
55+5 Points state sponser ship NSW.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi,

I have lodged a 190 application on the 10th of June 2016. The department came back to me on the 13th of July asking for additional information which I provided on the 20th of July.

This is the 29th of September and I still dont have any reply on my application. When I log into 'immiaccount' it stays 'Assessment in Progress'.

I read that they come back within 6 weeks of providing additional information.

I am a bit worried now. Is the above a cause of worry? Is there a way to call the DIBP. Are there any numbers?

Request you to please help.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged a 190 application on the 10th of June 2016. The department came back to me on the 13th of July asking for additional information which I provided on the 20th of July.
> 
> This is the 29th of September and I still dont have any reply on my application. When I log into 'immiaccount' it stays 'Assessment in Progress'.
> 
> I read that they come back within 6 weeks of providing additional information.
> 
> I am a bit worried now. Is the above a cause of worry? Is there a way to call the DIBP. Are there any numbers?
> 
> Request you to please help.


No need to worry. All 190 are in same boat. You can call and inquire about application on 0061731367000

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Moneyjheeta said:


> No need to worry. All 190 are in same boat. You can call and inquire about application on 0061731367000
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


thanks for your quick answer, Moneyjheeta


----------



## b allen

Day 283 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........


----------



## Hemant1811

thisisgags said:


> Hemant1811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are they going to focus more on the authorization of the person signing the reference or they will just check whether I was a part of that organization??
> 
> Because now the letter which is issued to me by the Hr clearly address that I was a part of that organization which was exactly the same as mentioned in the reference letter issued t I me by my manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what DIBP has asked you now. Have they asked you to justify or it was just an FYI and they are still working on your file? Are you able to share complete content?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dibp has now invited me to comment on the information which they have received 

The information is as follows

Dibp conducted verification checks at one my employer and the employer stated that they have no records of my employee code and there is no employee name as hemant khurana featuring in their database. Employer also stated that the person who has signed the reference letter is an employee in the organisation but is not authorised to sign any employment reference.

And finally they have concluded that the employment reference which I have given is a bogus document as it is counterfeit.


----------



## Sandyimmi

Haven't seen such delay earlier...unable to think of any reason...


----------



## Hemant1811

glimmerman said:


> Hemant1811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have received a mail from dibp stating that they have received adverse information on my case, they have invited me to comment as one of my employer by mistake stated that they don't have my employment records and have also stated that the reference letter issued to me is not signed by an authorised person which apprently I took from my manager.
> 
> Now my employer has given me a letter stating my employment details and also stated that details mentioned in the reference letter are factually correct and true as per the company records. This has been issued to me on company's letter head along with the stamp and signature of Hr manager.
> 
> Guys please suggest will this be a right thing to do now if i go by this letter and comment dibp.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hemant,
> You have mentioned " one of your employers". Does that mean it is NOT your current employer? The reason why I am asking is coz I am trying to figure out if DIBP verifies with all the employers of the candidate - in my case 6.
> The other doubt I have regarding the employment verification is :
> Do they check with the person/authority who issued the reference letter ( that person can be your manager or HR) or they visit your company website and mail/phone your HR? ( As mentioned in your form 80)
> 
> Employment verification from DIBP is such a hazy area for me. I have so many queries regarding it as to How is it done? How many employers do they check with ? Do they contact the referees or visit company websites and enquire with the HR?
> Anybody in the forum who can shed some light on these aspects will be of great help!
Click to expand...

I think it's a very random process which I guess no one can figure out exactly how they go about it.
I have seen cases where candidates claim points for employment and dibp doesn't even verify and there are also cases where candidates doesn't claim points and they have gone through verification checks god knows why.

Some times they just call or email the person signing the reference and sometimes they email Hr and ask for the genuinety of the reference letter provided by the candidate.

But now a days most of the cases are going to the Hr for verification.


----------



## ryan.rich

They requested more work history docs from me, besides the reference letter from HR that I originally attached, so I send all my tax return documents from the last 6 years, pay slips and bank statements.

Now, I wait...


----------



## ganesh9684

b allen said:


> Day 283 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........



314 days completed and waiting
I'm calling dibp and getting the information is checks are complete and now it's in normal processing

Don't understand when this will come to an end


----------



## Sandyimmi

What is normal processing? Your case is abnormally delayed. Most applications are finalised within 180 days as per immitracker statistics. Your case scares me.


----------



## Jay1629

Hi Expats,

Do you come across any case... Where employment verification is done before getting invite?

Please let me know as my employer(HR) just called and told me that a verification call came from Authbridge regarding my employee verification who is going to do a personal verification.

Thanks,
Jay

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratz

ryan.rich said:


> They requested more work history docs from me, besides the reference letter from HR that I originally attached, so I send all my tax return documents from the last 6 years, pay slips and bank statements.
> 
> Now, I wait...


Experts,

Can you please tell me that will they require documents for all the employment history or only which are termed as skilled employment.

Let me put you in numbers.

First employment: 2008 to 2009
MBA- 2009-2011
Second employment: June 2011 to April 2015
Third employment: May 2015 to till date

And ACS termed skilled employment after Feb 2012 only (2 years deducted).

So all these employments proof required or just employment after Feb 2012.??


----------



## Viveknagpal

ganesh9684 said:


> b allen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 283 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 314 days completed and waiting
> I'm calling dibp and getting the information is checks are complete and now it's in normal processing
> 
> Don't understand when this will come to an end
Click to expand...

I have completed 287 days till today.


----------



## jasonwkim

CO contact for PTE online report today!
and, according to my agent, there wasn't any other request.
Probably, I might get Australia PR soon. :fingerscrossed:

If you have any question, please see my signature.


----------



## Jamil Sid

To all the people going through the same process
I desperately need advice on the following:
I received our Qld State Sponsorship invite, in the email they require a list of supporting documents, one of the required docs is evidence of funds to settle in Qld
Can we make use of an eligble relative living in dubai(brother) to help us with financial support? In the Financial declaration list they say the following:
Applicants that are under 25 years of age, or applicants seeking nomination through the International Alumni stream can declare financial assistance from their parent or step-parent, brother or sister (including step-brother or step-sister) and a father in law or mother in law or grandparent where the applicant can not meet the settlement fund requirements in their own right.
And then on another declaration document we need to fill in they ask to select one of the following:
Please select one of the following:
I meet the requirements for settlement funds and have the financial capability to support myself in Queensland. Please provide evidence of your cash assets.
I require financial support from one my eligible relatives in order to meet the settlement funds requirement to be considered for Queensland nomination.
The main applicant and MY WIFE and1children the total amount adds up to $ 40 000!!!!
Can we make use of an eligible relative to support us with the financial docs or not?
Please reply


----------



## ausguy11

Hi all,

my job code is : 261312(Developer programmer)
Age: 30 Points
Education : 15 Points
Experience : 5 Points
PTE: (s : 65, L:71, W: 77, r: 66) : 10 points

Total : 60 Points

Applied for 189 subclass with 60 point
Applied for NSW and victoria with 60+5 (190 subclass)

Any chances to get invite?


----------



## Bullet2424

ausguy11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my job code is : 261312(Developer programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> Education : 15 Points
> Experience : 5 Points
> PTE: (s : 65, L:71, W: 77, r: 66) : 10 points
> 
> Total : 60 Points
> 
> Applied for 189 subclass with 60 point
> Applied for NSW and victoria with 60+5 (190 subclass)
> 
> Any chances to get invite?




You may have to wait long for an invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Bullet2424 said:


> You may have to wait long for an invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But in the same thread above... One guy submitted EOI in july and within one month he got invite for NSW with 60+5 for same job code as mine


----------



## ausguy11

jasonwkim said:


> CO contact for PTE online report today!
> and, according to my agent, there wasn't any other request.
> Probably, I might get Australia PR soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> If you have any question, please see my signature.


Within a month , u got invitation from NSW?


----------



## ajithingmire

ausguy11 said:


> Within a month , u got invitation from NSW?


I got NSW ITA in 12 days & today got approval email & skillselect invitation. My profile same as yours. Have patience & keep checking email, you will get it soon


----------



## ajithingmire

did anyone paid visa fees by paypal? is it cheaper than credit card/ travel card?


----------



## jasonwkim

ausguy11 said:


> Within a month , u got invitation from NSW?




yes sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ausguy11 said:


> But in the same thread above... One guy submitted EOI in july and within one month he got invite for NSW with 60+5 for same job code as mine


The selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants

This is selection process and how candidates are ranked

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Regarding settlement of funds

Now I have 13200 dollars in bank around the same amount I will get at the end of employment car worth is around 10000 Dollar + gold, is it sufficient fund means it would be work.
I apply with my wife and children.
or 
I would use the option of relative support.
Guys kindly reply I am a really desperate.
Kindly advice


----------



## Ravikumar85

Jamil Sid said:


> Regarding settlement of funds
> 
> Now I have 13200 dollars in bank around the same amount I will get at the end of employment car worth is around 10000 Dollar + gold, is it sufficient fund means it would be work.
> I apply with my wife and children.
> or
> I would use the option of relative support.
> Guys kindly reply I am a really desperate.
> Kindly advice




Friend, you're in wrong thread...there are other threads to discuss about state nomination application process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Jamil Sid said:


> Regarding settlement of funds
> 
> Now I have 13200 dollars in bank around the same amount I will get at the end of employment car worth is around 10000 Dollar + gold, is it sufficient fund means it would be work.
> I apply with my wife and children.
> or
> I would use the option of relative support.
> Guys kindly reply I am a really desperate.
> Kindly advice


The amount is enough.You don't need to show relative support.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Thanks Diligence
God bless you.


----------



## Bullet2424

ausguy11 said:


> But in the same thread above... One guy submitted EOI in july and within one month he got invite for NSW with 60+5 for same job code as mine




It depends case to case. Wait is the only thing you can do at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Diligence said:


> The amount is enough.You don't need to show relative support.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I did not ask which state you are applying to.Victoria has more requirement.Check with your state requirement to be doubly sure.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

I am applying for Queensland. What is your opinion.


----------



## Diligence

Jamil Sid said:


> Regarding settlement of funds
> 
> Now I have 13200 dollars in bank around the same amount I will get at the end of employment car worth is around 10000 Dollar + gold, is it sufficient fund means it would be work.
> I apply with my wife and children.
> or
> I would use the option of relative support.
> Guys kindly reply I am a really desperate.
> Kindly advice


I did not ask which state you are applying to.Victoria has more requirement.Check with your state requirement to be doubly sure.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Jamil Sid said:


> I am applying for Queensland. What is your opinion.


From what I have read for NSW you don't need to show funds for nomination.So don't worry about the funds..

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyshetty

ganesh9684 said:


> b allen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 283 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 314 days completed and waiting
> I'm calling dibp and getting the information is checks are complete and now it's in normal processing
> 
> Don't understand when this will come to an end
Click to expand...

387 days completed,,, waiting waiting waiting,, tired ,, frustrated,,,,,


----------



## Illuminati1986

Hi friends, today today by the grace of wahegury i got my grant with my wife and son.
Timeline vetasses feb 2016 
Cap closed till july ( 4 months no movement)
July ielts 
July state sponsorship applied. South australia.
Aug end invited. 
Sept 8 applied for visa 190. With total 60 points. 30 + 15 edu + 10 pte + state 5 = 60
C.0 contacted for medicals on 19 sept. Almost 10 days later 
Medicals submitted.
P.r email on 30 september. 

Anzco 133311 importer. 
No points claimed for work exp as vetasses gave me 2.5 years work experience. 


Those who are waiting keep patience your day will come soon, because most occupations are i.t related so sometimes they have a lot of cases for a similar occupation code / codes. 

Wishing all of you good luck and great times ahead.


----------



## caofficearun

Illuminati1986 said:


> Hi friends, today today by the grace of wahegury i got my grant with my wife and son.
> Timeline vetasses feb 2016
> Cap closed till july ( 4 months no movement)
> July ielts
> July state sponsorship applied. South australia.
> Aug end invited.
> Sept 8 applied for visa 190. With total 60 points. 30 + 15 edu + 10 pte + state 5 = 60
> C.0 contacted for medicals on 19 sept. Almost 10 days later
> Medicals submitted.
> P.r email on 30 september.
> 
> Anzco 133311 importer.
> No points claimed for work exp as vetasses gave me 2.5 years work experience.
> 
> 
> Those who are waiting keep patience your day will come soon, because most occupations are i.t related so sometimes they have a lot of cases for a similar occupation code / codes.
> 
> Wishing all of you good luck and great times ahead.


Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## ausguy11

Luckyshetty said:


> 387 days completed,,, waiting waiting waiting,, tired ,, frustrated,,,,,



Which job code? And ur points? 189 OR 190?


----------



## ryan.rich

Woohoo, just received my visa grant letters for myself, my wife and my son!

So happy and relieved. Timeline in my signature. Not too bad at all...

All the best to those still waiting, it will come!


----------



## Diligence

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my visa grant letters for myself, my wife and my son!
> 
> So happy and relieved. Timeline in my signature. Not too bad at all...
> 
> All the best to those still waiting, it will come!


Congratulations.please share your timeline here in this forum too.we can't view your signature.Team was Adelaide or Brisbane?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil007

WOW!! Congratulation Ryan!!
I also have similar timeline. Lodges visa on 15-08-2016. And additional doc requested by Adelaide CO submitted on 20 Sept. Hoping to get grant soon like u. Fingers crossed. 
Just one question: Was the CO from GSM Adelaide for you too??


----------



## ryan.rich

Diligence said:


> Congratulations.please share your timeline here in this forum too.we can't view your signature.Team was Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks very much. Below my timeline and points etc...

It was the Adelaide team.



> *Subclass 190 (SA) - 262113: Systems Administrator*
> *EOI Lodged:* 04/07/2016
> *ITA Received:* 27/07/2016
> *VISA Lodged:* 15/08/2016
> *CO Allocated:* 22/08/2016
> *Additional Docs:* 16/09/2016
> *VISA Grant Received:* 30/09/2016
> 
> *STATUS:* Finalised
> 
> *English:* 20 points (PTE-A: 90, 90, 90, 90)
> *Work Experience:* 5 points
> *State Nomination:* 5 points
> *Diploma:* 10 points
> *Age:* 30 points
> 
> *Total:* 70 points


----------



## Diligence

Adelaide team is much more efficient it seems.We are waiting for Brisbane team for months.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## caofficearun

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my visa grant letters for myself, my wife and my son!
> 
> So happy and relieved. Timeline in my signature. Not too bad at all...
> 
> All the best to those still waiting, it will come!


Congrats Ryan.. all the best..


----------



## andreyx108b

ryan.rich said:


> Thanks very much. Below my timeline and points etc...
> 
> It was the Adelaide team.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

Diligence said:


> Adelaide team is much more efficient it seems.We are waiting for Brisbane team for months.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




That's true. Did you try to contact them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackJ

Hello All,

Anyone applied for NSW 190 & have received Visa recently ? It has been 14 weeks for me which i know is not very long time..  But just wondering if anyone is in similar situation...

SUBCLASS 190

ANZSCO-262113- Systems Administrator

Oct '15 IELTS (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-8.0)
Feb'16: ACS assesment submitted.
Mar'16 ACS Outcome Positive.
Apr'16 EOI Submitted
May'16 NSW Approval Received
June'16- Application submited.


----------



## mamoon

Diligence said:


> Adelaide team is much more efficient it seems.We are waiting for Brisbane team for months.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Dont loose hope. I was also stuck in the situation as you are. But wait game was worth.


----------



## mamoon

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my visa grant letters for myself, my wife and my son!
> 
> So happy and relieved. Timeline in my signature. Not too bad at all...
> 
> All the best to those still waiting, it will come!


Congratulations buddy.  Enjoy the day and moment.


----------



## Bullet2424

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my visa grant letters for myself, my wife and my son!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy and relieved. Timeline in my signature. Not too bad at all...
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to those still waiting, it will come!




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich

Thanks guys, much appreciated! Definitely going to party a bit tonight...


----------



## dreamsanj

Sometime in the back we had this for Nomination
more details are present in Immitracker. 

*ID 189/190	Visa lodge date	CO contact	TEAM	Waiting days*
1) lucky shetty	190 NSW 8/9/2015	yes	bris	384 day
2)ganesh9684 314 days
3) b allen 190 NSW 283 days
4) Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 150 days
5) Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	125 days
6) JackJ 190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	120 days
7) bhavesh_gala 190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 110 days
8) Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	
9) Bullet2424 190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	
10) ajithingmire 190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	
11) Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel

if you want to join the list. just drop a message or PM me.


----------



## william1

dreamsanj said:


> Sometime in the back we had this for Nomination
> more details are present in Immitracker.
> 
> *ID 189/190Visa lodge dateCO contactTEAMWaiting days*
> 1) lucky shetty190 NSW 8/9/2015yesbris384 day
> 2)ganesh9684 314 days
> 3) b allen 190 NSW283 days
> 4) Dheeraj190 NSW20/04/2016Yes150 days
> 5) Dreamsanj190 NSW25/05/02016NObris125 days
> 6) JackJ 190 NSW1/6/2016NObris120 days
> 7) bhavesh_gala 190 NSW10/6/2016Yes110 days
> 8) Moneyjheeta190 NSW22/6/2016YESadel
> 9) Bullet2424 190 SA14/09/2016NObris
> 10) ajithingmire 190 NSW20/09/2016NObris
> 11) Jasonwikim190 NSW20/09/2016YESadel
> 
> if you want to join the list. just drop a message or PM me.




Those are waiting for the CO to be decided or waiting for the grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackJ

*Congrats*



ryan.rich said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated! Definitely going to party a bit tonight...


Congrats Ryan!! Enjoy the moment


----------



## balamyneni

Finally, I have received my Grant today after 210 days of wait 
Subclass 190 (NSW) - 224712
EOI Lodged: 04/01/2016
VISA Lodged: 29/02/2016
CO Allocated: 14/03/2016
Additional Docs: 14/03/2016 (PCC & form 80,medicals)
Additional Docs: 23/05/2016 (new born medicals)
VISA Grant Received: 30/09/2016


----------



## Diligence

mamoon said:


> Dont loose hope. I was also stuck in the situation as you are. But wait game was worth.


Yes waiting!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

balamyneni said:


> Finally, I have received my Grant today after 210 days of wait
> Subclass 190 (NSW) - 224712
> EOI Lodged: 04/01/2016
> VISA Lodged: 29/02/2016
> CO Allocated: 14/03/2016
> Additional Docs: 14/03/2016 (PCC & form 80,medicals)
> Additional Docs: 23/05/2016 (new born medicals)
> VISA Grant Received: 30/09/2016




Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

balamyneni said:


> Finally, I have received my Grant today after 210 days of wait
> Subclass 190 (NSW) - 224712
> EOI Lodged: 04/01/2016
> VISA Lodged: 29/02/2016
> CO Allocated: 14/03/2016
> Additional Docs: 14/03/2016 (PCC & form 80,medicals)
> Additional Docs: 23/05/2016 (new born medicals)
> VISA Grant Received: 30/09/2016


Congrats.. well long wait has finally paid off.. now its time to disco..


----------



## dreamsanj

william1 said:


> Those are waiting for the CO to be decided or waiting for the grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total waiting.


----------



## dreamsanj

*ID	189/190	Visa lodge date	CO contact	TEAM	Waiting days*
lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	384 days
ganesh9684 314 days
b allen	190 NSW 283 days
Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	175 days
Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 150 days
Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	125 days
JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	120 days
bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 110 days
Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	
Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	
ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	
Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel


----------



## FFacs

ryan.rich said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated! Definitely going to party a bit tonight...


Good news, and incredibly swift. Is this sort of turnaround time atypical?


----------



## rahejarajeev

Dear ALL,

I have submitted my EOI for Visa 190 on 29th Sep 2016.

ICT Business Analyst 261111
Age 15 points
Work Ex 15 points
Academic 15 points
PTE 10 points

My query is :
1. Can I expect an invitation ? If Yes then by when approx.
2. Should I file separate EOI's for each state nomination as I cannot select multiple states in one EOI.

Any help will really be very valuable for me. Thanks


----------



## Diligence

Ravikumar85 said:


> That's true. Did you try to contact them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No my agent said wait another month if we don't hear from them still,will call them!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Visa 190 on 29th Sep 2016.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111
> Age 15 points
> Work Ex 15 points
> Academic 15 points
> PTE 10 points
> 
> My query is :
> 1. Can I expect an invitation ? If Yes then by when approx.
> 2. Should I file separate EOI's for each state nomination as I cannot select multiple states in one EOI.
> 
> Any help will really be very valuable for me. Thanks


1. Onw cannot give you an ETA on when its SS and esp if its NSW invite with 55+5. Not trying to demotivate you but Its really tough to predict for codes like ICT BA. Personal suggestion apply for Victoria you may have an edge compared to other states.

2. Yes multiple EOI's are to be raised to apply for state nominations.


----------



## siminoz

Illuminati1986 said:


> Hi friends, today today by the grace of wahegury i got my grant with my wife and son.
> Timeline vetasses feb 2016
> Cap closed till july ( 4 months no movement)
> July ielts
> July state sponsorship applied. South australia.
> Aug end invited.
> Sept 8 applied for visa 190. With total 60 points. 30 + 15 edu + 10 pte + state 5 = 60
> C.0 contacted for medicals on 19 sept. Almost 10 days later
> Medicals submitted.
> P.r email on 30 september.
> 
> Anzco 133311 importer.
> No points claimed for work exp as vetasses gave me 2.5 years work experience.
> 
> 
> Those who are waiting keep patience your day will come soon, because most occupations are i.t related so sometimes they have a lot of cases for a similar occupation code / codes.
> 
> Wishing all of you good luck and great times ahead.


Superb....very happy for you and your family. All the best !


----------



## vikaschandra

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Visa 190 on 29th Sep 2016.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst 261111
> Age 15 points
> Work Ex 15 points
> Academic 15 points
> PTE 10 points
> 
> My query is :
> 1. Can I expect an invitation ? If Yes then by when approx.
> 2. Should I file separate EOI's for each state nomination as I cannot select multiple states in one EOI.
> 
> Any help will really be very valuable for me. Thanks


1. Difficult to say when you would receive invite? as your points are 55+5
2. which states are your applying for most probably it is going to be for NSW and VIC for NSW you have to apply on skill select and for Vic it has to be on their website. Ultimately both EOIs would automatically be separated.


----------



## Jamil Sid

I received an invitation from Queensland and NSW.

Can I send nomination form both of them in the same time and see who will reply first.
Kindly advice which state has great job opportunities NSW or Queensland?


----------



## Diligence

Jamil Sid said:


> I am applying for Queensland. What is your opinion.


Hi jamil if you are applying for Queensland you are required to show atleast 40000 as ur assets which could be cash,investments gold etc.i am presuming that you are primary applicant plus two,if you are more you require 45000.Please take relative support after checking the list of eligible relatives.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iampreet

HI,

i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.

I want to know if I can apply for 189 visa for which state as I have checked some states required work experience of more than 3 years.
However I am able to make 60 points.

acs positive as analyst programmer
Age- 30 points
Pte 7each - 10 points
education- 15 points
state nomination - 5 points
Total 60 points.

Still I would get invitation or not?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Iampreet said:


> HI,
> 
> i have my acs assessment as positive and just received pte score of 70 each. I am going to apply EOI now. But I have only 3 year of experience and I believe acs will deduct 2 years, so ideally I have only one year of experience.
> 
> I want to know if I can apply for 189 visa for which state as I have checked some states required work experience of more than 3 years.
> However I am able to make 60 points.
> 
> acs positive as analyst programmer
> Age- 30 points
> Pte 7each - 10 points
> education- 15 points
> state nomination - 5 points
> Total 60 points.
> 
> Still I would get invitation or not?




You are not eligible for 189 for time being and NSW will be best bet since they don't ask for experience from applicants, However, getting an invite with 55+5 is really tuff as many 65+5 and 60+5 are opting for NSW and other states. I know it's very easy for someone to request you to increase your PTE score but that's one way to get it quickly. All the best. Worst case 489 is another option but it's applicable for 261313.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iampreet

Thanks for your reply. Actually my sister lives in victoria.. AND i can get 10 point for that so it would be around 65 points. And in that case, victoria still considers work experience ? or do it need valid job offer for that?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Iampreet said:


> Thanks for your reply. Actually my sister lives in victoria.. AND i can get 10 point for that so it would be around 65 points. And in that case, victoria still considers work experience ? or do it need valid job offer for that?




If you have relatives in VIC or work exp vic or any strong ties in the past, then you have real edge from other to get VIC nomination provide your occupation is on their list. I am not talking abt 489.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## nevergone

Hello,

My current employer got a verification call last week. However, my previous employer did not receive any although the majority of employment was with them. I joined the current company year back and only claimed 7 months for this one.

It has been already 4 months after lodging the visa and three months after receiving the Immi assessment commencement mail. When can I expect a grant?

FYI I applied for 190(NSW) under job code 233914 ( Engineering Technologist)

*Age 30 IELTS 10 Experience 10 Edu qualification 10 State nomination 5- 65 points 
*
EA Assessment Applied 1st Mar'16 
EA Positive Outcome 23rd Mar'16
EOI Sumitted for 189 and 190(NSW) - 23rd Mar'16
NSW invitation application- 7th April'16
NSW invitation to lodge visa- 24th May'16
Visa lodged - 7th June'16
All the documents submitted including PCC, medicals and forms( 80&1221)- 13th June'16
Immi assessment commencement received- 11th July'16
Employment verification call- 26th Sep'16 ( Only current Employer)

Will be grateful if anyone can provide some logical speculation.

Regards,
Arif


----------



## Jamil Sid

Diligence said:


> Hi jamil if you are applying for Queensland you are required to show atleast 40000 as ur assets which could be cash,investments gold etc.i am presuming that you are primary applicant plus two,if you are more you require 45000.Please take relative support after checking the list of eligible relatives.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks once again buddy.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Once again I want to ask the senior members of forum,
I got the two invitation one from the NWS & another one Queensland.
Could lodge my visa application for both states. Is there any harm If I will do it.


----------



## aussiedream87

Jamil Sid said:


> Once again I want to ask the senior members of forum,
> I got the two invitation one from the NWS & another one Queensland.
> Could lodge my visa application for both states. Is there any harm If I will do it.


You asking if you can Lodge both visa application?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Yes, If I lodge both visas.?


----------



## sekarhttp

*MR*

Include me as well

Raja 190 VIC CO - Visa lodge 23rd march contact yes 190 days



dreamsanj said:


> Sometime in the back we had this for Nomination
> more details are present in Immitracker.
> 
> *ID 189/190	Visa lodge date	CO contact	TEAM	Waiting days*
> 1) lucky shetty	190 NSW 8/9/2015	yes	bris	384 day
> 2)ganesh9684 314 days
> 3) b allen 190 NSW 283 days
> 4) Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 150 days
> 5) Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	125 days
> 6) JackJ 190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	120 days
> 7) bhavesh_gala 190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 110 days
> 8) Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel
> 9) Bullet2424 190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris
> 10) ajithingmire 190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris
> 11) Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel
> 
> if you want to join the list. just drop a message or PM me.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Jamil Sid said:


> Yes, If I lodge both visas.?




What's your main moto to think of applying both state ITA ? Thinking one will help if another fails ? If you fail in one, ultimately you will fail other as well. As your documents are not going to change for each and every application you make. Go with one and make it success. Just my thoughts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please bare my spelling and grammar as I am posting from mobile.


----------



## shufal

Raj M said:


> may be you can try getting an affidavit from your company.. stamp paper makes more sense in this case




Dear Raj,

I have posted in another thread for your help. Any way to PM you?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasjacob4

include me too

Jacob 190 21/7/2016 Yes Adelaide 71 days 



sekarhttp said:


> Include me as well
> 
> Raja 190 VIC CO - Visa lodge 23rd march contact yes 190 days


----------



## thomasjacob4

Guys, a doubt -
during the PR background check, will they look at CIBIL scores too? (like my credit score).
If yes, I should pay off my credit card bills, which I've been postponing since many months (haven't paid the minimum amount). 
It might sound stupid, but what if DIBP actually looks into this stuff to make sure that we're actually financially stable before entering their country.


----------



## aussiedream87

thomasjacob4 said:


> Guys, a doubt -
> during the PR background check, will they look at CIBIL scores too? (like my credit score).
> If yes, I should pay off my credit card bills, which I've been postponing since many months (haven't paid the minimum amount).
> It might sound stupid, but what if DIBP actually looks into this stuff to make sure that we're actually financially stable before entering their country.


I dont think so.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

190 ACT, 129 days since visa lodged. CO contacted once for form 80. Brisbane Team


----------



## avnit.singh1985

I had received a call from Australian High Commission Delhi office. The guy confirmed which visa i had applied for. My Education details and employment details with dates. Then asked fr the occupation i had applied followed by my last company's Detailed Job Description which i had submitted in reference letter. 

He asked fr my current employer which i had joined now and is not part of my assessment as i hv nt claimed points. I have taken a cut in my salary as i had joined this company just to spend time till i get my visa. He asked my salary and quoted that "ohh there is a Dip in the salary".

Request you to Please guide will it have a adverse effect considering tht i hv not claimed this employment.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

I even asked this guy that till date there has not been any employment verification done considering its been more than 4 months. He said he will forward the details noted by him to the concerned case officer and it is his call to verify your employment or not.


----------



## Sandyimmi

When did u get call from AHC? I have same job code and almost same timelines..how many points you have claimed for workex?


----------



## Sandyimmi

avnit.singh1985 said:


> I had received a call from Australian High Commission Delhi office. The guy confirmed which visa i had applied for. My Education details and employment details with dates. Then asked fr the occupation i had applied followed by my last company's Detailed Job Description which i had submitted in reference letter.
> 
> He asked fr my current employer which i had joined now and is not part of my assessment as i hv nt claimed points. I have taken a cut in my salary as i had joined this company just to spend time till i get my visa. He asked my salary and quoted that "ohh there is a Dip in the salary".
> 
> Request you to Please guide will it have a adverse effect considering tht i hv not claimed this employment.



When did you get call from AHC? I have same job code and almost same timeline. How many points you have claimed for workex?


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Sandyimmi said:


> When did you get call from AHC? I have same job code and almost same timeline. How many points you have claimed for workex?


3 years experience validated. Call received on 28th September i.e wednesday around 9.15 am Indian standard time. Call duration was 25 mins approx.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Sandyimmi said:


> When did you get call from AHC? I have same job code and almost same timeline. How many points you have claimed for workex?


I guess in your case you will receive direct grant. They would want verify details i hv claimed that is why such lengthy conversation.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Dear Senior Members

Need your inputs......

He asked fr my current employer which i had joined now and is not part of my assessment as i hv nt claimed points. I have taken a cut in my salary as i had joined this company just to spend time till i get my visa. He asked my salary and quoted that "ohh there is a Dip in the salary".

Request you to Please guide will it have a adverse effect considering tht i hv not claimed this employment


----------



## aussiedream87

avnit.singh1985 said:


> I guess in your case you will receive direct grant. They would want verify details i hv claimed that is why such lengthy conversation.


Avnith bhai just a quick question.. can you confirm what documents you uploaded to prove your employment? I know there checklist but just want to understand the trend.

thanks and all the best for your grant! Cheers!


----------



## sat123

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Dear Senior Members
> 
> Need your inputs......
> 
> He asked fr my current employer which i had joined now and is not part of my assessment as i hv nt claimed points. I have taken a cut in my salary as i had joined this company just to spend time till i get my visa. He asked my salary and quoted that "ohh there is a Dip in the salary".
> 
> Request you to Please guide will it have a adverse effect considering tht i hv not claimed this employment


Are u sure it was from AHC? they would not ask for you salary.


----------



## ReloAUS

Hello Avnit,

The person form Australian High Commission will be a native Australian or an Indian(working for AHC) ?

Thanks






avnit.singh1985 said:


> Dear Senior Members
> 
> Need your inputs......
> 
> He asked fr my current employer which i had joined now and is not part of my assessment as i hv nt claimed points. I have taken a cut in my salary as i had joined this company just to spend time till i get my visa. He asked my salary and quoted that "ohh there is a Dip in the salary".
> 
> Request you to Please guide will it have a adverse effect considering tht i hv not claimed this employment


----------



## Eage

Hi,

I had applied for 190 VISA on 30/06/2016 after receiving Invitation from VICTORIA state.

Today I received email from Victoria that they need an update in regard to the visa application for the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.

Below is what I received.

We are writing to request an update in regard to the visa application for the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.

As per the agreement upon accepting Victorian Government nomination, you are required to inform us of your visa application process and subsequent outcome of the application.

If the application has been made, we request that you provide the visa application transaction reference number.

We look forward to hearing from you.

Is this normal has anyone received such kind of email after applying for VISA?

Can someone please throw some light.

Thanks


----------



## Thunder123

avnit.singh1985 said:


> I even asked this guy that till date there has not been any employment verification done considering its been more than 4 months. He said he will forward the details noted by him to the concerned case officer and it is his call to verify your employment or not.


Let me share my experience.

I also got calls AHC, new Delhi. They called me 4 times till now. The first time they called was on 16th September asking my Dob and company name. Then they said they have sent an email to my HR and want them to revert. Although, my HR had reverted them already that they cannot share the details and require without my consent for any information sharing. So, that might be a reason AHC contacted me. 
I tried to contact my HR, but I could not somehow.In the meanwhile, AHC called again on 20th Sept. I told them that my HR is not responding. They said plz check with someone else, as it's already late.
Somehow I talked to my HR, who reverted to the AHC earlier, but they were unable to fetch AHC mail. Somehow, they did got the mail. They said they cannot revert to their email. The HR said they have already reverted to the AHC mail.
On 23rd September, AHC called again asking me if I have contacted my HR . I replied that they cannot share the details as per their policies. So the AHC said that just ask ur HR to give this one liner in writing and we AHC Have some other means of verification then.
Later, after some conversation with my HR, they have agreed to give me a non standard format with the details as required by AHC. I told them they required a one liner from HR, to which they said AHC needs to send us another email for the same for them to revert to any mail. 
I told the AHC by sending them an email saying that the HR require another email from them for reverting. 
AHC called again on 28th Sept. This time I told them about the non standards letter approvals pending and give them the contacts of HR and my case ID as well. They again said that it’s already late, and I said I am trying to get higher management approvals. The HR had got the mail from AHC and they reverted by telling me the email contents, which I was satisfied with as they cannot share the information.
As of today I got my manager approval for the non standard templates but it's pending for HR approvals.
Really worried what's happening in my case. I already asked them if I can verify my information but they said they want my HR to revert.


----------



## harinikrishna

Hi,

I am applying for Australian PR and done with my skill assessment from ACS as positive on 28-09-2016 under ICT Support Engineer(263212). But when checked it is showing open only in South Australia with some special conditions. I am getting 60 points including state sponsorship.

Here my questions are

1) What is the chance of getting invite?
2) What time will it take to change from special conditions to open or available?
3) Can i apply for assessment by changing the occupation code to software engineer?


----------



## jontymorgan

harinikrishna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for Australian PR and done with my skill assessment from ACS as positive on 28-09-2016 under ICT Support Engineer(263212). But when checked it is showing open only in South Australia with some special conditions. I am getting 60 points including state sponsorship.
> 
> Here my questions are
> 
> 1) What is the chance of getting invite?
> 2) What time will it take to change from special conditions to open or available?
> 3) Can i apply for assessment by changing the occupation code to software engineer?


Unfortunately you will not get an invite from South Australia with 60 points even if you change to another IT related occupation code. South Australia is requiring 70 points (including state sponsorship) for all IT occupations which are assessed by ACS. Your occupation is currently under Special Conditions which means you need 80 points. Special Conditions are normally reset as the beginning of the immigration year (July). However, even if the Special Conditions are lifted or you change to another IT occupation code, you will still need 70 points to apply.


----------



## dreamsanj

*ID	189/190	Visa lodge date	CO contact	TEAM	Waiting days*
1)lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
2)ganesh9684 316 days
3)b allen	190 NSW 285 days
4)RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
5)Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
6)Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
7)Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
8)Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
9)JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
10)Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
11)bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
12)ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
13)Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
14)nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
15)Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
16)Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
17)ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
18)Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days

More dettails on Immitraker


----------



## Ravikumar85

Thunder123 said:


> Let me share my experience.
> 
> I also got calls AHC, new Delhi. They called me 4 times till now. The first time they called was on 16th September asking my Dob and company name. Then they said they have sent an email to my HR and want them to revert. Although, my HR had reverted them already that they cannot share the details and require without my consent for any information sharing. So, that might be a reason AHC contacted me.
> I tried to contact my HR, but I could not somehow.In the meanwhile, AHC called again on 20th Sept. I told them that my HR is not responding. They said plz check with someone else, as it's already late.
> Somehow I talked to my HR, who reverted to the AHC earlier, but they were unable to fetch AHC mail. Somehow, they did got the mail. They said they cannot revert to their email. The HR said they have already reverted to the AHC mail.
> On 23rd September, AHC called again asking me if I have contacted my HR . I replied that they cannot share the details as per their policies. So the AHC said that just ask ur HR to give this one liner in writing and we AHC Have some other means of verification then.
> Later, after some conversation with my HR, they have agreed to give me a non standard format with the details as required by AHC. I told them they required a one liner from HR, to which they said AHC needs to send us another email for the same for them to revert to any mail.
> I told the AHC by sending them an email saying that the HR require another email from them for reverting.
> AHC called again on 28th Sept. This time I told them about the non standards letter approvals pending and give them the contacts of HR and my case ID as well. They again said that it’s already late, and I said I am trying to get higher management approvals. The HR had got the mail from AHC and they reverted by telling me the email contents, which I was satisfied with as they cannot share the information.
> As of today I got my manager approval for the non standard templates but it's pending for HR approvals.
> Really worried what's happening in my case. I already asked them if I can verify my information but they said they want my HR to revert.




When did you lodge your application?
Weren't your previous employers contacted by DIBP for verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123

Ravikumar85 said:


> When did you lodge your application?
> Weren't your previous employers contacted by DIBP for verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lodged my application On 19th August 2016. I am working with the same employer during my work experience.


----------



## ManiSG

Eage said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for 190 VISA on 30/06/2016 after receiving Invitation from VICTORIA state.
> 
> Today I received email from Victoria that they need an update in regard to the visa application for the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.
> 
> Below is what I received.
> 
> We are writing to request an update in regard to the visa application for the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.
> 
> As per the agreement upon accepting Victorian Government nomination, you are required to inform us of your visa application process and subsequent outcome of the application.
> 
> If the application has been made, we request that you provide the visa application transaction reference number.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Is this normal has anyone received such kind of email after applying for VISA?
> 
> Can someone please throw some light.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
As per your declaration you should have updated Vic with your application ref after you applied visa you didn't so they send you you an email. In my case I updated them after applying visa and they reverted back with the thanks and asking to keep them updated about visa outcome and arrival plans.


----------



## aussiedream87

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> As per your declaration you should have updated Vic with your application ref after you applied visa you didn't so they send you you an email. In my case I updated them after applying visa and they reverted back with the thanks and asking to keep them updated about visa outcome and arrival plans.


Hello Mani,

Whats the application ref # you were referring to? Is this something you get post visa payment? Pls advice 

Thanks!


----------



## Ashes88

Hi.. 

I have a small query, do higher points matter? Does it effect the application in any way , like getting a CO assigned quickly or getting Visa's stamped in a short period or getting the invitation from SA faster than 7 weeks ? 

Thanks.


----------



## ManiSG

aussiedream87 said:


> Hello Mani,
> 
> Whats the application ref # you were referring to? Is this something you get post visa payment? Pls advice
> 
> Thanks!


If you login to https://online.immi.gov.au there under my applications you can see your Reference no normally second column provided you have applied for visa.


----------



## harinikrishna

jontymorgan said:


> Unfortunately you will not get an invite from South Australia with 60 points even if you change to another IT related occupation code. South Australia is requiring 70 points (including state sponsorship) for all IT occupations which are assessed by ACS. Your occupation is currently under Special Conditions which means you need 80 points. Special Conditions are normally reset as the beginning of the immigration year (July). However, even if the Special Conditions are lifted or you change to another IT occupation code, you will still need 70 points to apply.


Hi, 

Would like to know whether I can change my occupation code to Software Engineer and apply again for assessment to ACS so that i can apply for other states? If so is there any time frame for the same?


----------



## jontymorgan

Ashes88 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have a small query, do higher points matter? Does it effect the application in any way , like getting a CO assigned quickly or getting Visa's stamped in a short period or getting the invitation from SA faster than 7 weeks ?
> 
> Thanks.


High points does not change the processing time for South Australia. Applications appear to be processed in order, irrespective of points.


----------



## Ashes88

jontymorgan said:


> High points does not change the processing time for South Australia. Applications appear to be processed in order, irrespective of points.


Thank you so much jontymorgan for your response. 

I would like to know what are the benefits of someone with say 75 points in comparison to someone with 65 points. Are high points considered mainly for 189 visa applications and not 190?


----------



## Ravikumar85

Thunder123 said:


> I lodged my application On 19th August 2016. I am working with the same employer during my work experience.




Ok.Which GSM is your CO from? 
Adelaide or Brisbane?
Weren't you contacted by your CO for additional information?
Usually it's the CO who will contact you to request for detailed reference letters from your employer before the AHC does it's verification process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123

Ravikumar85 said:


> Ok.Which GSM is your CO from?
> Adelaide or Brisbane?
> Weren't you contacted by your CO for additional information?
> Usually it's the CO who will contact you to request for detailed reference letters from your employer before the AHC does it's verification process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was contacted by CO from GSM Adelaide Team on 30th August and submitted the PCC info on 20th September.
Nothing else was requested by CO.


----------



## ibbz87

guys are their any employment checks even if we have not claimed points for work?
did write cdr from work and provided experience letters to EA which had positive outcome.
SA needed one yyea skilled work in past 3 year and i have provided the ref letter.
so would there be any employment checls after the visa is lodged with 5 state points and no points claimed for work exp?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

ibbz87 said:


> guys are their any employment checks even if we have not claimed points for work?
> did write cdr from work and provided experience letters to EA which had positive outcome.
> SA needed one yyea skilled work in past 3 year and i have provided the ref letter.
> so would there be any employment checls after the visa is lodged with 5 state points and no points claimed for work exp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Chances are very minimal...but, there are some instances where employment verification was done despite no points claimed for work experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eage

ManiSG said:


> Eage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for 190 VISA on 30/06/2016 after receiving Invitation from VICTORIA state.
> 
> Today I received email from Victoria that they need an update in regard to the visa application for the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.
> 
> Below is what I received.
> 
> We are writing to request an update in regard to the visa application for the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa.
> 
> As per the agreement upon accepting Victorian Government nomination, you are required to inform us of your visa application process and subsequent outcome of the application.
> 
> If the application has been made, we request that you provide the visa application transaction reference number.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Is this normal has anyone received such kind of email after applying for VISA?
> 
> Can someone please throw some light.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> As per your declaration you should have updated Vic with your application ref after you applied visa you didn't so they send you you an email. In my case I updated them after applying visa and they reverted back with the thanks and asking to keep them updated about visa outcome and arrival plans.
Click to expand...

Hi ManiSG,

Thanks for your reply,

I have replied today with my VISA application no.

Just wondering if anyone has received.


----------



## aussiedream87

Ashes88 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have a small query, do higher points matter? Does it effect the application in any way , like getting a CO assigned quickly or getting Visa's stamped in a short period or getting the invitation from SA faster than 7 weeks ?
> 
> Thanks.


Well once you lodge your visa it doesnt make much difference. Points play key role in order to get an invite but, post invite its all depends on case to case.


----------



## aussiedream87

ManiSG said:


> If you login to https://online.immi.gov.au there under my applications you can see your Reference no normally second column provided you have applied for visa.


got it thanks!


----------



## khayyam90

Hi Guys,

Need some help. I am planning to move to Australia through 190 visa. However, I am a bit confused.
I have a bachelors degree in Computer Science. The work experience is as follows:

Associate Siebel Consultant (CRM development) - 10-11 months
Software Engineer - 1.5 yrs

If I apply for skills assessment as a software engineer, what are the chances it will be successful.


----------



## khayyam90

My job responsibilities as a siebel consultant were:

Developed and deployed dashboards, analytics and reports in OBIEE.
Configured and customized the Applets, Views, Screens, Business Components and Business
Objects through Joins, Links, MVGs and MVLs.
Configured State Model, List of Values, Pick Lists (Static & Dynamic), Pick Applets, MVG Applets,
Shuttle Applets, Toggles and Drilldowns.
Extended the Siebel tables through Custom tables and columns and created User keys and
Indexes
Validation Checks Using Data Validation Manager and User Properties
Symbolic URLs to display webpages within the application or in a popup applet.
Task Based UI to guide the user through a series of steps to get the task completed without any
errors
Runtime Events and Workflows
eScript, Database Queries
Unit testing 

My job responsibilities as a Software Engineer are:

python scripting
bash scripting
Writing detection rules for an anti virus product
Analysis of malicious and benign samples
QA for better detection


----------



## aussiedream87

khayyam90 said:


> My job responsibilities as a siebel consultant were:
> 
> Developed and deployed dashboards, analytics and reports in OBIEE.
> Configured and customized the Applets, Views, Screens, Business Components and Business
> Objects through Joins, Links, MVGs and MVLs.
> Configured State Model, List of Values, Pick Lists (Static & Dynamic), Pick Applets, MVG Applets,
> Shuttle Applets, Toggles and Drilldowns.
> Extended the Siebel tables through Custom tables and columns and created User keys and
> Indexes
> Validation Checks Using Data Validation Manager and User Properties
> Symbolic URLs to display webpages within the application or in a popup applet.
> Task Based UI to guide the user through a series of steps to get the task completed without any
> errors
> Runtime Events and Workflows
> eScript, Database Queries
> Unit testing
> 
> My job responsibilities as a Software Engineer are:
> 
> python scripting
> bash scripting
> Writing detection rules for an anti virus product
> Analysis of malicious and benign samples
> QA for better detection


You dont have enough experience to claim points is first thing so work on English score and you need 20 points to speed up things else assuming age:30, Education: 15, English:10 (assume u have band 7) and SS: 5(NSW) So with 55+5 points its difficult to get invited. Im not trying to demotivate you but just trying to give you a clear picture on how things work. So if you okay waiting then you start you process.


----------



## rahulddam

hello all,
What are my chances for PR visa 190 and job in SA? Since there is "Special conditions apply" criteria,
Can I apply under High score???=80 points

Occupation code : 149914 (FINANCIAL INSTITUTION BRANCH MANAGERr)

Age : 30 points
Qualification : 15 points
English (PTE) : 20 points ... (need to work really hard for 20 points)

Experience : 10 points

Total : 75+ 5 (State Nomination) : 80 points

what if i get less than 80 points? how do we come to know abt that???


----------



## avnit.singh1985

aussiedream87 said:


> Avnith bhai just a quick question.. can you confirm what documents you uploaded to prove your employment? I know there checklist but just want to understand the trend.
> 
> thanks and all the best for your grant! Cheers!


appointment letter, relieving letter, salary slips, reference letter from HR except for 1 case wherein i submitted letter from my supervisor.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

sat123 said:


> Are u sure it was from AHC? they would not ask for you salary.



Yes i am 100% sure as i had saved the number provided by jitin in the forum. So when they called i already had their number in my contacts. Moreover when i called back it was it connected AHC.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

ReloAUS said:


> Hello Avnit,
> 
> The person form Australian High Commission will be a native Australian or an Indian(working for AHC) ?
> 
> Thanks


Indian in my case. Can be easily recognized by accent.


----------



## aussiedream87

avnit.singh1985 said:


> appointment letter, relieving letter, salary slips, reference letter from HR except for 1 case wherein i submitted letter from my supervisor.


what about bank statements, form 16, appreciation letter or appraisal letter etc?


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Thunder123 said:


> Let me share my experience.
> 
> I also got calls AHC, new Delhi. They called me 4 times till now. The first time they called was on 16th September asking my Dob and company name. Then they said they have sent an email to my HR and want them to revert. Although, my HR had reverted them already that they cannot share the details and require without my consent for any information sharing. So, that might be a reason AHC contacted me.
> I tried to contact my HR, but I could not somehow.In the meanwhile, AHC called again on 20th Sept. I told them that my HR is not responding. They said plz check with someone else, as it's already late.
> Somehow I talked to my HR, who reverted to the AHC earlier, but they were unable to fetch AHC mail. Somehow, they did got the mail. They said they cannot revert to their email. The HR said they have already reverted to the AHC mail.
> On 23rd September, AHC called again asking me if I have contacted my HR . I replied that they cannot share the details as per their policies. So the AHC said that just ask ur HR to give this one liner in writing and we AHC Have some other means of verification then.
> Later, after some conversation with my HR, they have agreed to give me a non standard format with the details as required by AHC. I told them they required a one liner from HR, to which they said AHC needs to send us another email for the same for them to revert to any mail.
> I told the AHC by sending them an email saying that the HR require another email from them for reverting.
> AHC called again on 28th Sept. This time I told them about the non standards letter approvals pending and give them the contacts of HR and my case ID as well. They again said that it’s already late, and I said I am trying to get higher management approvals. The HR had got the mail from AHC and they reverted by telling me the email contents, which I was satisfied with as they cannot share the information.
> As of today I got my manager approval for the non standard templates but it's pending for HR approvals.
> Really worried what's happening in my case. I already asked them if I can verify my information but they said they want my HR to revert.



Hi

What all do they confirm?

Do they confirm DOB and other details as well?


----------



## avnit.singh1985

aussiedream87 said:


> what about bank statements, form 16, appreciation letter or appraisal letter etc?


I submitted almost all salary slips and form 16 as well but not appraisal letters


----------



## Axeem

Hi Guys,

I need your advice.

Please see my timeline in my signature below. However, there are two instances when Skill support staff contacted me and asked for clarifications. First one in 1st week of July and second in 1 week of August. All the information they asked for had been emailed to them in two to three days. 

I want to ask if I should drop an email to the CO or Call GSM Brisbane office for update as two months are already passed. Or should I wait for another one month. I am feeling a bit uneasy and impatient as well. 

Kindly advise.

Regards,

Azeem


----------



## sat123

Axeem said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your advice.
> 
> Please see my timeline in my signature below. However, there are two instances when Skill support staff contacted me and asked for clarifications. First one in 1st week of July and second in 1 week of August. All the information they asked for had been emailed to them in two to three days.
> 
> I want to ask if I should drop an email to the CO or Call GSM Brisbane office for update as two months are already passed. Or should I wait for another one month. I am feeling a bit uneasy and impatient as well.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Azeem


Azeem, I am waiting since April. Co contacted once in June and then no updaes. I called them last week and they said that 190 SC takes about 8-9 months so you will have to wait. I am surprised to hear this as I have seen people getting grants in a month for some job codes. For my job code also, there are people who lodged in may/June and have got the grants. So, I don't think that you will get any concrete response even if u call. Most of the times they ask to wait and that CO will contact you if there is any info needed.


----------



## Thunder123

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> What all do they confirm?
> 
> Do they confirm DOB and other details as well?


To me, they have asked only my DOB and employer name.
In the email to my employer they asked my HR to verify job title,employee no,employment period, did the applicant changed position, duties of applicant(marked as most important), department,whom did I report, hours per week, income,full or part time employment.


----------



## Jayshreegupta23

Hi..even i have applied under 222311 on 17th march but havent got any revert. Last status update from CO is 24th may and HR verification happened last month......since then waiting.....


----------



## kpandey

People who are waiting for 4 5 months, how do you have the patience to wait so long? Everytime I check my mail and dont see any communication from DIBP it really pisses me off...


----------



## sat123

kpandey said:


> People who are waiting for 4 5 months, how do you have the patience to wait so long? Everytime I check my mail and dont see any communication from DIBP it really pisses me off...


? It's same with us as well. But once you have lodged the application then you do not have any other option except to wait. Also, I get so much strength when I see people waiting since 9/10 months or in some cases even an year.


----------



## aussiedream87

kpandey said:


> People who are waiting for 4 5 months, how do you have the patience to wait so long? Everytime I check my mail and dont see any communication from DIBP it really pisses me off...


Do we really have an option other than wait for that email which says INVITATION.

I have been in the system for last 12 months but no sign of progress offcourse I started with 55+5 and now moved to 60+5 in July 2016. So keep your spirits high and all the best!


----------



## ryan.rich

sat123 said:


> I am surprised to hear this as I have seen people getting grants in a month for some job codes.


Yup, my visa grant only took 46 days from time of lodging the application.

It will come though, if all claimed points are legitimate and they can verify them then your grant will come. All the best to those waiting!


----------



## khayyam90

aussiedream87 said:


> You dont have enough experience to claim points is first thing so work on English score and you need 20 points to speed up things else assuming age:30, Education: 15, English:10 (assume u have band 7) and SS: 5(NSW) So with 55+5 points its difficult to get invited. Im not trying to demotivate you but just trying to give you a clear picture on how things work. So if you okay waiting then you start you process.


what if i get nominated by another state like Western WA or NT? Are 60 points enough for that or should i wait?

PS: i have band 7 in IELTS..


----------



## aussiedream87

khayyam90 said:


> what if i get nominated by another state like Western WA or NT? Are 60 points enough for that or should i wait?
> 
> PS: i have band 7 in IELTS..


what job code you in?


----------



## b allen

Day 288 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

sat123 said:


> ? It's same with us as well. But once you have lodged the application then you do not have any other option except to wait. Also, I get so much strength when I see people waiting since 9/10 months or in some cases even an year.


hehe... i hope we dont have to wait for 10 month


----------



## kpandey

aussiedream87 said:


> Do we really have an option other than wait for that email which says INVITATION.
> 
> I have been in the system for last 12 months but no sign of progress offcourse I started with 55+5 and now moved to 60+5 in July 2016. So keep your spirits high and all the best!


I have been in the system since Dec 2015. It took them 5 months to send me an invite. Got ITA in May. God knows how much longer they'll take to give the grant. 

Have you been waiting for an invitation for a year?


----------



## aussiedream87

kpandey said:


> I have been in the system since Dec 2015. It took them 5 months to send me an invite. Got ITA in May. God knows how much longer they'll take to give the grant.
> 
> Have you been waiting for an invitation for a year?


YES I am.


----------



## khayyam90

aussiedream87 said:


> what job code you in?


Software Engineer with 2 years+ experience


----------



## aussiedream87

khayyam90 said:


> Software Engineer with 2 years+ experience


its in my signature.

BA with 5+ years experience


----------



## ausguy11

I have submitted application for SC 190 for NSW and victoria with 65 points(60 + 5(SS))
Points : 30(age)+10(education) + 5(experience) + 10 (PTE) = 60

EOI SUBMISSION: 29 SEPT 2016

Should i reappear PTE exam for more points ?


----------



## Axeem

Thank you for your quick response.

This is strange and news to me that 190 took 8 to 9 months. I have seen that majority of people get grants in three to five months. 

I think I will have to be patient.


----------



## andreyx108b

Axeem said:


> Thank you for your quick response.
> 
> 
> 
> This is strange and news to me that 190 took 8 to 9 months. I have seen that majority of people get grants in three to five months.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will have to be patient.




80% get in 90 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihmar2002

Anyone has experience in applying for PCC from Pakistan in Rwp/Isb ? I need to know the process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ganesh9684

kpandey said:


> hehe... i hope we dont have to wait for 10 month



My visa lodgement has completed 10 months on 21 sep 16 and I'm in 11 month
Don't know when it would be out

Came to know from info officer, the external checks are complete and won't last too longer
But after that 4 months have been completed


----------



## Rohit R

*Functional english evidence ?*

Hello friends,

I have one concern for 190 visa and hope you can help me out.

I have included my wife in my application but she has not given english test. I know for dependent we have to show evidence for functional english and it can be shown through number of ways as per DIBP website. Below is one of the clause :

*Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*

Could someone please confirm what exactly do i need to do here to show functional english for my wife ? what evidence can i provide ?

Thanks


----------



## ibbz87

ihmar2002 said:


> Anyone has experience in applying for PCC from Pakistan in Rwp/Isb ? I need to know the process. Thanks in advance.


well i dont know about rwp but i think it is same in all districts.
i have done this couple of days ago from jhelum from 15 office there.
all you need is:
passport's copy attested by 17th grade officer as well as attested nic copy. Additionally you will need an affidavit on rs 50 stamp paper stating that i have no criminal record etc and i need this pcc for australian immigration purpose.
you will get the form there to complete.
you will also need 2 passport size photos in blue or white background.
photos should not be attested .
there is no fee involved and you will get computerised pcc within a week.
ps: check ssp office in rwp as it is the responsible department for pcc.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

aussiedream87 said:


> YES I am.


Whoa... good luck man.


----------



## kpandey

ganesh9684 said:


> My visa lodgement has completed 10 months on 21 sep 16 and I'm in 11 month
> Don't know when it would be out
> 
> Came to know from info officer, the external checks are complete and won't last too longer
> But after that 4 months have been completed


Bloody hell.... is there anything out of the ordinary in your application? 

I have a lot of travel history and CO also asked for evidence of employment. Im wondering if that could cause a delay?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have one concern for 190 visa and hope you can help me out.
> 
> I have included my wife in my application but she has not given english test. I know for dependent we have to show evidence for functional english and it can be shown through number of ways as per DIBP website. Below is one of the clause :
> 
> *Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> Could someone please confirm what exactly do i need to do here to show functional english for my wife ? what evidence can i provide ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rohit,

i am not an expert but faced the same situation so shown:

Secondary and senior secondary certificates + graduation....it only displayed the titles of papers in english and did not states that the medium is in English...so I am also not sure whether they will accept it or not..though logically they shud...

Regards,
ankur


----------



## ihmar2002

ibbz87 said:


> ihmar2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has experience in applying for PCC from Pakistan in Rwp/Isb ? I need to know the process. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> well i dont know about rwp but i think it is same in all districts.
> i have done this couple of days ago from jhelum from 15 office there.
> all you need is:
> passport's copy attested by 17th grade officer as well as attested nic copy. Additionally you will need an affidavit on rs 50 stamp paper stating that i have no criminal record etc and i need this pcc for australian immigration purpose.
> you will get the form there to complete.
> you will also need 2 passport size photos in blue or white background.
> photos should not be attested .
> there is no fee involved and you will get computerised pcc within a week.
> ps: check ssp office in rwp as it is the responsible department for pcc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Many thank. I will check out tomorrow from ssp and 15 office


----------



## Sandyimmi

Jayshreegupta23 said:


> Hi..even i have applied under 222311 on 17th march but havent got any revert. Last status update from CO is 24th may and HR verification happened last month......since then waiting.....


Which State u applied for?how many points claimed for workex?


----------



## ryan.rich

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have one concern for 190 visa and hope you can help me out.
> 
> I have included my wife in my application but she has not given english test. I know for dependent we have to show evidence for functional english and it can be shown through number of ways as per DIBP website. Below is one of the clause :
> 
> *Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> Could someone please confirm what exactly do i need to do here to show functional english for my wife ? what evidence can i provide ?
> 
> Thanks


Did your wife complete either all of primary school and 3 years of high school in English, or 5 years of high school in English, or else tertiary education such as a degree that was earned over 2 years of full time study or more and in English? If so then you can provide the student records and/or academic transcript proving this, which would make her exempt from writing an English exam.

My wife has a BA degree that was completed over 3 years and I used that to prove functional English for her, no problems.


----------



## ganesh9684

kpandey said:


> Bloody hell.... is there anything out of the ordinary in your application?
> 
> I have a lot of travel history and CO also asked for evidence of employment. Im wondering if that could cause a delay?



No travel history 
No security concern
No inprisonment etc

Co just asked me further evidence on employment
Which I submitted on 30 dec 15
After that on 19 may it was referred to character background and national security checks

Physical employment verification done on 12 June 16
In July -16 I called dibp and came to know that required checks for my application have been completed and it's in normal processing and won't last too longer

But that too longer is never ending 2 months passed after that
Very much frustrated and don't understand what to do


----------



## ausguy11

ausguy11 said:


> I have submitted application for SC 190 for NSW and victoria with 65 points(60 + 5(SS))
> Points : 30(age)+10(education) + 5(experience) + 10 (PTE) = 60
> 
> EOI SUBMISSION: 29 SEPT 2016
> 
> Should i reappear PTE exam for more points ?



Help me on this please?


----------



## skbabu

kpandey said:


> Bloody hell.... is there anything out of the ordinary in your application?
> 
> I have a lot of travel history and CO also asked for evidence of employment. Im wondering if that could cause a delay?


Hi Kpandey,

I guess travel history also might have impact on visa process. I am waiting for almost 6 months now since April 2016 after visa application lodgement. I have visited around 7 countries for vacation (short trips for few days though, PCC from 3 countries - Singapore, India and South Africa) and I think this is causing the delay with my visa as well. I have also seen few cases waiting for more time who had long travel history. If you don't mind, how about your travel history ?


----------



## siminoz

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> i am not an expert but faced the same situation so shown:
> 
> Secondary and senior secondary certificates + graduation....it only displayed the titles of papers in english and did not states that the medium is in English...so I am also not sure whether they will accept it or not..though logically they shud...
> 
> Regards,
> ankur


Hi
My husband too did not apply for ielts. Instead as suggested by my consultant we gave a decleration from his college principal on letterhead that he has completed 11 to 15 in the said collegen and it was in english medium.


----------



## sat123

skbabu said:


> kpandey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody hell.... is there anything out of the ordinary in your application?
> 
> I have a lot of travel history and CO also asked for evidence of employment. Im wondering if that could cause a delay?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kpandey,
> 
> I guess travel history also might have impact on visa process. I am waiting for almost 6 months now since April 2016 after visa application lodgement. I have visited around 7 countries for vacation (short trips for few days though, PCC from 3 countries - Singapore, India and South Africa) and I think this is causing the delay with my visa as well. I have also seen few cases waiting for more time who had long travel history. If you don't mind, how about your travel history ?
Click to expand...

I agree with you. We too have extensive travel history and waiting since 5 months


----------



## dreamsanj

Well for spouse eng requirement, its upto you.

there are 3 option.
1) go to your spouse college, get affidavit from your spouse collage princi.. the format can be shared by your agent or if you search you can find it in this forum. Cheaper option.

2) book PTE test. cost you 11K but all that they have to score is just 35 marks in each paper. for many general users its a morning stroll in park. PTE is very easy.

3) if you cant do these both then in australia you may opt to go for english training which is north of 7k AUD.

well i choose option 2 because going back to my wife's college and getting is done was bit time consuming, I was in dilemma on 11k. but when you look at overall cost. this worked faster. PTE dates were availble and booking was easy.


----------



## kpandey

ganesh9684 said:


> No travel history
> No security concern
> No inprisonment etc
> 
> Co just asked me further evidence on employment
> Which I submitted on 30 dec 15
> After that on 19 may it was referred to character background and national security checks
> 
> Physical employment verification done on 12 June 16
> In July -16 I called dibp and came to know that required checks for my application have been completed and it's in normal processing and won't last too longer
> 
> But that too longer is never ending 2 months passed after that
> Very much frustrated and don't understand what to do


It could be any day now. Best of luck


----------



## kpandey

skbabu said:


> Hi Kpandey,
> 
> I guess travel history also might have impact on visa process. I am waiting for almost 6 months now since April 2016 after visa application lodgement. I have visited around 7 countries for vacation (short trips for few days though, PCC from 3 countries - Singapore, India and South Africa) and I think this is causing the delay with my visa as well. I have also seen few cases waiting for more time who had long travel history. If you don't mind, how about your travel history ?


I have a lot of trips between India and UAE


----------



## Bullet2424

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have one concern for 190 visa and hope you can help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> I have included my wife in my application but she has not given english test. I know for dependent we have to show evidence for functional english and it can be shown through number of ways as per DIBP website. Below is one of the clause :
> 
> 
> 
> *Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please confirm what exactly do i need to do here to show functional english for my wife ? what evidence can i provide ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Get a letter from her college stating that the instruction was in English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

sat123 said:


> I agree with you. We too have extensive travel history and waiting since 5 months


Hopefully it wont be much longer. Good luck


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Illuminati1986 said:


> Hi friends, today today by the grace of wahegury i got my grant with my wife and son.
> Timeline vetasses feb 2016
> Cap closed till july ( 4 months no movement)
> July ielts
> July state sponsorship applied. South australia.
> Aug end invited.
> Sept 8 applied for visa 190. With total 60 points. 30 + 15 edu + 10 pte + state 5 = 60
> C.0 contacted for medicals on 19 sept. Almost 10 days later
> Medicals submitted.
> P.r email on 30 september.
> 
> Anzco 133311 importer.
> No points claimed for work exp as vetasses gave me 2.5 years work experience.
> 
> 
> Those who are waiting keep patience your day will come soon, because most occupations are i.t related so sometimes they have a lot of cases for a similar occupation code / codes.
> 
> Wishing all of you good luck and great times ahead.



@Illuminati1986 - Congrats !!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ryan.rich said:


> Woohoo, just received my visa grant letters for myself, my wife and my son!
> 
> So happy and relieved. Timeline in my signature. Not too bad at all...
> 
> All the best to those still waiting, it will come!


@ryan.rich - Great ! Congrats....


----------



## ibbz87

siminoz said:


> Hi
> My husband too did not apply for ielts. Instead as suggested by my consultant we gave a decleration from his college principal on letterhead that he has completed 11 to 15 in the said collegen and it was in english medium.


does 11 to 15 mean the age or the year of study?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

balamyneni said:


> Finally, I have received my Grant today after 210 days of wait
> Subclass 190 (NSW) - 224712
> EOI Lodged: 04/01/2016
> VISA Lodged: 29/02/2016
> CO Allocated: 14/03/2016
> Additional Docs: 14/03/2016 (PCC & form 80,medicals)
> Additional Docs: 23/05/2016 (new born medicals)
> VISA Grant Received: 30/09/2016


@balamyneni - Congratulations on your VISA


----------



## siminoz

ibbz87 said:


> does 11 to 15 mean the age or the year of study?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Jr college to graduation.


----------



## tikki2282

ganesh9684 said:


> No travel history
> 
> No security concern
> 
> No inprisonment etc
> 
> 
> 
> Co just asked me further evidence on employment
> 
> Which I submitted on 30 dec 15
> 
> After that on 19 may it was referred to character background and national security checks
> 
> 
> 
> Physical employment verification done on 12 June 16
> 
> In July -16 I called dibp and came to know that required checks for my application have been completed and it's in normal processing and won't last too longer
> 
> 
> 
> But that too longer is never ending 2 months passed after that
> 
> Very much frustrated and don't understand what to do




Hi Ganesh, how do you get to know that it was referred for external checks on 19th may?


----------



## Sf80

Processing time 3 months is from date of lodging visa or from date of providing all information after co contact?


----------



## ryan.rich

Imran_Taufique said:


> @ryan.rich - Great ! Congrats....




Thanks very much! Still excited, now to plan our first trip next year to activate our visa's...


----------



## sat123

Any idea whether DIBP performs check for all the countries visited in last 10 years? And if yes then how is the check done.? How much time it would take? Is check done for all the applicants. ? I have US, UK, Singapore, hongkong, Thailand, south Africa, China on the list. ?


----------



## Axeem

Hi Guys,
Do I need to inform the CO if I have been promoted in the last two months? Thanks


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Its been more than 100 days since visa lodged. Dnt knw hw much time it will take...
Now i am thinking to discontinue job and want to start my own IT product that is ready and available on both app stores.. 
Can i discontinue job and start business?
I must inform CO?
Or leave it as it is and start my product as for current company i am working i have not claimed points

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Thank you so much Ankur,Ryan,siminoz,bullet2424 and dreamsanj for your responses!!

My wife has done BA--> B.Ed. --> MA. All these courses were in english medium. So i guess what i need to do is to go to her college and get a note on college letter head that all instructions were in English. Hope my understanding is correct. Apart from it do i also need to show degrees and transcripts or just affidavit from college is enough ?

Do i need to mention all these courses or just one course is enough?

Thanks 



dreamsanj said:


> Well for spouse eng requirement, its upto you.
> 
> there are 3 option.
> 1) go to your spouse college, get affidavit from your spouse collage princi.. the format can be shared by your agent or if you search you can find it in this forum. Cheaper option.
> 
> 2) book PTE test. cost you 11K but all that they have to score is just 35 marks in each paper. for many general users its a morning stroll in park. PTE is very easy.
> 
> 3) if you cant do these both then in australia you may opt to go for english training which is north of 7k AUD.
> 
> well i choose option 2 because going back to my wife's college and getting is done was bit time consuming, I was in dilemma on 11k. but when you look at overall cost. this worked faster. PTE dates were availble and booking was easy.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Rohit R said:


> Thank you so much Ankur,Ryan,siminoz,bullet2424 and dreamsanj for your responses!!
> 
> My wife has done BA--> B.Ed. --> MA. All these courses were in english medium. So i guess what i need to do is to go to her college and get a note on college letter head that all instructions were in English. Hope my understanding is correct. Apart from it do i also need to show degrees and transcripts or just affidavit from college is enough ?
> 
> Do i need to mention all these courses or just one course is enough?
> 
> Thanks


@Rohit R - In my case I only uploaded Degree obtained from University for my wife. So far I have they have not asked any further clarifications to prove English proficiency...I hope the declaration from Educational Institution should be topping on the cake !


----------



## ryan.rich

Rohit R said:


> Thank you so much Ankur,Ryan,siminoz,bullet2424 and dreamsanj for your responses!!
> 
> My wife has done BA--> B.Ed. --> MA. All these courses were in english medium. So i guess what i need to do is to go to her college and get a note on college letter head that all instructions were in English. Hope my understanding is correct. Apart from it do i also need to show degrees and transcripts or just affidavit from college is enough ?
> 
> Do i need to mention all these courses or just one course is enough?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rohit, in my case I just supplied the actual degree and academic traanscript, it didn't specifically state that all instruction was carried out in English, that can be seen from the degree or subjects listed. Supply all you can though, rather more info than required than too little.


----------



## sushil007

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have one concern for 190 visa and hope you can help me out.
> 
> I have included my wife in my application but she has not given english test. I know for dependent we have to show evidence for functional english and it can be shown through number of ways as per DIBP website. Below is one of the clause :
> 
> *Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.*
> 
> Could someone please confirm what exactly do i need to do here to show functional english for my wife ? what evidence can i provide ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rohit,

I had to go to my wife's college to get a certificate stating that medium of study was English during entire course of education. I did this because my CO asked for it even though I had submitted her engineering degree certificate. 

Thanks


----------



## manishku0007

Anyone has done visa fee payment by kotak travel card? please respond...how it is success rate for this card?


----------



## sushil007

One small question: 
I submitted visa on 15 Aug 2016 but made holiday trip to 2 countries in Sept 2016.
Do I need to update CO about it? 

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87

sushil007 said:


> One small question:
> I submitted visa on 15 Aug 2016 but made holiday trip to 2 countries in Sept 2016.
> Do I need to update CO about it?
> 
> Thanks


not required as you have already submitted your visa documents (form 80)


----------



## b allen

Day 289 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

b allen said:


> day 289 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............
> 
> Sent from my lg-d855 using tapatalk


293.......?


----------



## kpandey

b allen said:


> Day 289 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


289 days since lodging or submitting all docs?


----------



## siminoz

Hi Guys. By grace of God Me and my family have received the grant for ACT. I wish each one you the very best. &#55357;&#56911;


----------



## siminoz

sushil007 said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I had to go to my wife's college to get a certificate stating that medium of study was English during entire course of education. I did this because my CO asked for it even though I had submitted her engineering degree certificate.
> 
> Thanks


I too provided similar decleration as adviced by my consultant. No further requirements raised by the CO.


----------



## skbabu

siminoz said:


> Hi Guys. By grace of God Me and my family have received the grant for ACT. I wish each one you the very best. &#55357;&#56911;


Congrats Siminoz!!!! Kindly share your timelines.


----------



## aussiedream87

siminoz said:


> Hi Guys. By grace of God Me and my family have received the grant for ACT. I wish each one you the very best. ��


Congratulations Simonz


----------



## siminoz

Thanks !!
EOI - 24 feb
Visa fees paid - 17 May
Medicals and PCC - 1st week of June
Visa Grant - 30 Sept


----------



## sushil007

I don't see any grant after 30 Sept.. Do they release visas only on last day of month??


----------



## Bullet2424

sushil007 said:


> I don't see any grant after 30 Sept.. Do they release visas only on last day of month??




When did u lodge ur visa and which state? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantbhagat

*Functional English for my wife*

Hi,

Needed help once again for the query on Functional English for my wife
What should I mention in the form for Visa Lodge

*Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?* Yes/No

It is mentioned that 

*Functional English

The applicant must be able to provide evidence of one of the following to prove they have functional English:

*International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an average band score of at least 4.5 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

*A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-Based Test (TOEFL iBT) result with a total band score of at least 32 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

*A Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) test result with an overall band score of at least 30 across the four test components (Listening, Reading, Writing and Speaking). The test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*

My wife is carrying and we plan to put our applicaton on hold till baby is born. Please let me know what should be answered for the above question. Should it be yes and later I can provide the evidence of IELTS.

Thanks,
PKB


----------



## aussiedream87

sushil007 said:


> I don't see any grant after 30 Sept.. Do they release visas only on last day of month??


You can refer to this: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Ravikumar85

aussiedream87 said:


> You can refer to this: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190




Friend, you're in the wrong thread I think.
Sushil and all others here are discussing about visa grants. I guess you're still waiting for state nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Ravikumar85 said:


> Friend, you're in the wrong thread I think.
> Sushil and all others here are discussing about visa grants. I guess you're still waiting for state nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend this url can tell if any one has got their grants for 190 post 30 September. Immitracker has al the database. Most of the expact forum folks have signed up.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## Ravikumar85

aussiedream87 said:


> My friend this url can tell if any one has got their grants for 190 post 30 september.




No, it wouldn't tell...the link you provided can only be used to track the state invitations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Ravikumar85 said:


> No, it wouldn't tell...the link you provided can only be used to track the state invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither I never mentioned this is only source. But, Its one best source apart from this forum.


----------



## sushil007

Bullet2424 said:


> When did u lodge ur visa and which state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied for Victoria.

Sorry for the confusion guys.
I already lodged my visa on 15 Aug 2016 and replied to CO(Adelaide) request on 20 Sept.
I can see Ryan who also lodged on 15 Aug 2016 got grant on 30 Aug. siminoz got grant on same date. That is why this qn came to my mind.
Let me see the grants on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190
Thanks for ur reply folks. Cheers!


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Hello Guys,

Any idea if the Occupation Type also makes a difference for granting of Visa or is it just the documents we have uploaded.

TIA!
Ankur


----------



## sat123

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any idea if the Occupation Type also makes a difference for granting of Visa or is it just the documents we have uploaded.
> 
> TIA!
> Ankur


Job code makes difference. Applicants who have job codes with high number of available visas are granted faster. Whereas visa for certain jobs which have high number of applicants and are prorated are released at intervals.


----------



## darshanoza

sat123 said:


> Job code makes difference. Applicants who have job codes with high number of available visas are granted faster. Whereas visa for certain jobs which have high number of applicants and are prorated are released at intervals.


How about those who lodged before 30 June 2016? Will DIBP consider their visa quota availability for year 2015-2016 or 2016-2017?

Sent from my MI 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

darshanoza said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> job code makes difference. Applicants who have job codes with high number of available visas are granted faster. Whereas visa for certain jobs which have high number of applicants and are prorated are released at intervals.
> 
> 
> 
> how about those who lodged before 30 june 2016? Will dibp consider their visa quota availability for year 2015-2016 or 2016-2017?
> 
> Sent from my mi 4i using tapatalk
Click to expand...

2016-17


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

sat123 said:


> 2016-17


hi,

Is there a place where this availability is listed?

Any idea what does this means:

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Imran_Taufique

siminoz said:


> Hi Guys. By grace of God Me and my family have received the grant for ACT. I wish each one you the very best. ��



@siminoz - Congratulations !!


----------



## godspeed4476

Hey guys,
Just received a mail from 2nd CO asking for UK PCC and some thing which i have never seen before,
"Please provide written consent to the department to allow us to contact your education
provider to verify your education claims."

Any one here received a similar mail? How should i go about providing this consent and what does this mean?

I have applied under 190 finance manager visa to SA, the first CO did not ask for this information. 

Any guidance regarding the same would be helpful


----------



## vikaschandra

Ravikumar85 said:


> No, it wouldn't tell...the link you provided can only be used to track the state invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Link takes you to the tracker and to the EOI Tracker but when you are in the page click on home or just choose analytics and you will be able to see different types of reports even for grants... 

don't focus on the link rather check the entire site and it will you your answer


----------



## markand911

Guys,

Finally, the mail came which was much awaited.
I received immigration grant on 04-oct-2016.
This group was very much helpful.
those who are waiting for visa, don't loose patience.

Thank you all.

My time line

EOI - 29 jan 2016
NSW SS - 06 feb 2016
Invite received : 26 Feb 2016
VISA applied :16 Apr 2016
1st CO contact : 30 May 2016
Visa Grant : 04 oct 2016.


----------



## skbabu

markand911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, the mail came which was much awaited.
> I received immigration grant on 04-oct-2016.
> This group was very much helpful.
> those who are waiting for visa, don't loose patience.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> My time line
> 
> EOI - 29 jan 2016
> NSW SS - 06 feb 2016
> Invite received : 26 Feb 2016
> VISA applied :16 Apr 2016
> 1st CO contact : 30 May 2016
> Visa Grant : 04 oct 2016.


Congrats Markand!!! Kindly confirm the job code and GSM please.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

markand911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, the mail came which was much awaited.
> I received immigration grant on 04-oct-2016.
> This group was very much helpful.
> those who are waiting for visa, don't loose patience.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> My time line
> 
> EOI - 29 jan 2016
> NSW SS - 06 feb 2016
> Invite received : 26 Feb 2016
> VISA applied :16 Apr 2016
> 1st CO contact : 30 May 2016
> Visa Grant : 04 oct 2016.


@markand911 - Many congratulations !!! Patience is the key.... rightly said !


----------



## aussiedream87

markand911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, the mail came which was much awaited.
> I received immigration grant on 04-oct-2016.
> This group was very much helpful.
> those who are waiting for visa, don't loose patience.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> My time line
> 
> EOI - 29 jan 2016
> NSW SS - 06 feb 2016
> Invite received : 26 Feb 2016
> VISA applied :16 Apr 2016
> 1st CO contact : 30 May 2016
> Visa Grant : 04 oct 2016.


Congratulations


----------



## markand911

skbabu said:


> Congrats Markand!!! Kindly confirm the job code and GSM please.


Job Code: 231612 developer programmer
GSM : Adelaide


----------



## Sandyimmi

markand911 said:


> skbabu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Markand!!! Kindly confirm the job code and GSM please.
> 
> 
> 
> Job Code: 231612 developer programmer
> GSM : Adelaide
Click to expand...

Congrats Makrand...did u get call from AHC or any job verification done? U claimed points for work ex?


----------



## andreyx108b

siminoz said:


> Hi Guys. By grace of God Me and my family have received the grant for ACT. I wish each one you the very best. &#55357;&#56911;




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Today i got the following mail from Victoria..

Subject : Skilled Sponsored <my name> SS-****-*****
Sender : [email protected]

Dear <my name>,

Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-****-*****. The nominated occupation is 261312 Developer Programmer.

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.

What does it mean???????

What should be my next move?


----------



## caofficearun

markand911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, the mail came which was much awaited.
> I received immigration grant on 04-oct-2016.
> This group was very much helpful.
> those who are waiting for visa, don't loose patience.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> My time line
> 
> EOI - 29 jan 2016
> NSW SS - 06 feb 2016
> Invite received : 26 Feb 2016
> VISA applied :16 Apr 2016
> 1st CO contact : 30 May 2016
> Visa Grant : 04 oct 2016.


Congrats Markand, Happy to see April applicant receiving Grant.


----------



## sat123

ausguy11 said:


> Today i got the following mail from Victoria..
> 
> Subject : Skilled Sponsored <my name> SS-****-*****
> Sender : [email protected]
> 
> Dear <my name>,
> 
> Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-****-*****. The nominated occupation is 261312 Developer Programmer.
> 
> Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.
> 
> What does it mean???????
> 
> What should be my next move?


You have not yet applied for visa? This is response for your EOI for SS. You just have to wait for outcome of your sponsorship application. 

If you are in EOI stage then you are in wrong thread.


----------



## Aikhan

markand911 said:


> Job Code: 231612 developer programmer
> GSM : Adelaide


Congrats Markand !

What's your IED? 

Regards,

ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received
14 Sep 2016 Docs Submitted to NSW
21 Sep 2016 Skillselect 190 Invitation received


----------



## ausguy11

sat123 said:


> You have not yet applied for visa? This is response for your EOI for SS. You just have to wait for outcome of your sponsorship application.
> 
> If you are in EOI stage then you are in wrong thread.



yes in EOI stage... Sorry i will change the thread... Thanks


----------



## b allen

Day 291 and waiting and waiting and waiting............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bshafique40

Hi all i applied 190 NSW visa on 12 feb and yesterday my immi status changed from assesment in progress to finalised but didnt recieve any email or grant letter. Can any1 explain plz 

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

bshafique40 said:


> Hi all i applied 190 NSW visa on 12 feb and yesterday my immi status changed from assesment in progress to finalised but didnt recieve any email or grant letter. Can any1 explain plz
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


You can check the mailbox in immiaccount. It would definitely have the communication. BTW - have you applied via agent or authorised someone else for email communication.? Check the email id displayed in immiaccount where emails to you are being sent.


----------



## bshafique40

sat123 said:


> You can check the mailbox in immiaccount. It would definitely have the communication. BTW - have you applied via agent or authorised someone else for email communication.? Check the email id displayed in immiaccount where emails to you are being sent.


I applied myself and recieve communication in my email id. Ive checked mail box in immi account aswel but there is nothing new. I called the department today and they said we can't disclose anything. Then i called again and the person said email the department which I did but I m realy worried as immi status says finalised

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

bshafique40 said:


> I applied myself and recieve communication in my email id. Ive checked mail box in immi account aswel but there is nothing new. I called the department today and they said we can't disclose anything. Then i called again and the person said email the department which I did but I m realy worried as immi status says finalised
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


I don't think u need to worry unless some verification happened and it went wrong.You would be aware of that if it happened.Normally if they find anything wrong in ur application they send you a mail to explain the discrepancy.They cannot reject u outright without giving you a chance to explain.All the best for your grant.


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Diligence said:


> bshafique40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied myself and recieve communication in my email id. Ive checked mail box in immi account aswel but there is nothing new. I called the department today and they said we can't disclose anything. Then i called again and the person said email the department which I did but I m realy worried as immi status says finalised
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think u need to worry unless some verification happened and it went wrong.You would be aware of that if it happened.Normally if they find anything wrong in ur application they send you a mail to explain the discrepancy.They cannot reject u outright without giving you a chance to explain.All the best for your grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ok, don't worry. Try this. 
You must be having your reference number for visa application (available in immiaccount). Go to vevo status check site and see if you get some info. 

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## aspiring_aussie

*Help-Opinion Needed*

Hi All

I applied for my visa on 2nd Feb 2016 and got CO request on 29th FEB 2016 for Medicals, which I uploaded on 25th March 2016.

Since then it has been more then 6 months there has been no communication. I tried calling but never get through that IVR...

Any suggestions? Should I try calling again or email them??? Is there any escalation desk for DIPB????

They just can't sit on things there has to be a worst case deadline??? 

Any thoughts....

cheers and happy waiting

BTW I filled in Accountant general code with 65 plus 5 and NSW state sponsorship. The case being handled by Adelaide team.


----------



## sat123

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for my visa on 2nd Feb 2016 and got CO request on 29th FEB 2016 for Medicals, which I uploaded on 25th March 2016.
> 
> Since then it has been more then 6 months there has been no communication. I tried calling but never get through that IVR...
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I try calling again or email them??? Is there any escalation desk for DIPB????
> 
> They just can't sit on things there has to be a worst case deadline???
> 
> Any thoughts....
> 
> cheers and happy waiting
> 
> BTW I filled in Accountant general code with 65 plus 5 and NSW state sponsorship. The case being handled by Adelaide team.


Even if u call, u won't get anything concrete. Still for satisfaction call / drop a mail. There are many here in same boat so we understand the frustration.


----------



## balamyneni

it took 7 months for me to receive the grant... applied on feb 16 and recieved grant on 30th sept. 
only option left is to wait.. or you can send a mail .
good luck..


----------



## sridharpp

balamyneni said:


> it took 7 months for me to receive the grant... applied on feb 16 and recieved grant on 30th sept.
> only option left is to wait.. or you can send a mail .
> good luck..


:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:
Wow! Nerves of steel Im sure! Here I am, already frustrated, and its only been 10 weeks. Maybe I should be a bit realistic and plan for July 2017  *buries face in a pillow and cries*
:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## aussiedream87

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied for my visa on 2nd Feb 2016 and got CO request on 29th FEB 2016 for Medicals, which I uploaded on 25th March 2016.
> 
> Since then it has been more then 6 months there has been no communication. I tried calling but never get through that IVR...
> 
> Any suggestions? Should I try calling again or email them??? Is there any escalation desk for DIPB????
> 
> They just can't sit on things there has to be a worst case deadline???
> 
> Any thoughts....
> 
> cheers and happy waiting
> 
> BTW I filled in Accountant general code with 65 plus 5 and NSW state sponsorship. The case being handled by Adelaide team.


call I doubt you will be able to reach them but, try mail but again they would send standard reply. Do try and see no harm in that.


----------



## bshafique40

Diligence said:


> I don't think u need to worry unless some verification happened and it went wrong.You would be aware of that if it happened.Normally if they find anything wrong in ur application they send you a mail to explain the discrepancy.They cannot reject u outright without giving you a chance to explain.All the best for your grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I did get a natural justice letter around 4 months ago stating they did employment verification and were not satisfied that its genuine but then I replied with all the necessary docs and also got a call from high commission they interviews me and were satisfied with everything. Now question is why did status changed to finalised but no correspondence 

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Applied for Victoria 190Visa....with 55+5 
ICT Business Analyst 
Eng - 10
Work Exp 8.5 yrs - 15
Academic - 15
Age 42.5 - 15

Anyone got invited ? Pls guide about the approx timelines ....Thx 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

bshafique40 said:


> I did get a natural justice letter around 4 months ago stating they did employment verification and were not satisfied that its genuine but then I replied with all the necessary docs and also got a call from high commission they interviews me and were satisfied with everything. Now question is why did status changed to finalised but no correspondence
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


Your final application status says Finalised. What does it say undereach applicant? Has it been changed from Assessment in progress to Granted?


----------



## Viveknagpal

sridharpp said:


> balamyneni said:
> 
> 
> 
> it took 7 months for me to receive the grant... applied on feb 16 and recieved grant on 30th sept.
> only option left is to wait.. or you can send a mail .
> good luck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nerves of steel Im sure! Here I am, already frustrated, and its only been 10 weeks. Maybe I should be a bit realistic and plan for July 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *buries face in a pillow and cries*
Click to expand...

Stay strong and wait for ur turn.
It's been 295 days for me and I'm positive and expecting it any day........


----------



## rahejarajeev

balamyneni said:


> it took 7 months for me to receive the grant... applied on feb 16 and recieved grant on 30th sept.
> only option left is to wait.. or you can send a mail .
> good luck..


Bala : How many points to had and which state and for what code was the grant given. Congrats and best of luck for your future.   

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

rahejarajeev said:


> Applied for Victoria 190Visa....with 55+5
> ICT Business Analyst
> Eng - 10
> Work Exp 8.5 yrs - 15
> Academic - 15
> Age 42.5 - 15
> 
> Anyone got invited ? Pls guide about the approx timelines ....Thx
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


When did you apply for Victoria?


----------



## rahejarajeev

aussiedream87 said:


> When did you apply for Victoria?


29th Sep 2016 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

rahejarajeev said:


> 29th Sep 2016
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


55+5 were invited but not seen any BA's invited in last couple of months. Atleast not in the forum that I came across. Once you have acknowledgement is sent then the
process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made.

So did you get the acknowledgement from Vic?


----------



## bshafique40

vikaschandra said:


> Your final application status says Finalised. What does it say undereach applicant? Has it been changed from Assessment in progress to Granted?


Actualy against each applicant it was showing finalised a day before but today it disappeared and there ia nothing atall and finialised at the top. I m just concerned about finalised status n no email hope its a grant fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

aussiedream87 said:


> 55+5 were invited but not seen any BA's invited in last couple of months. Atleast not in the forum that I came across. Once you have acknowledgement is sent then the
> process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made.
> 
> So did you get the acknowledgement from Vic?


While I applied thru Victoria website, once I submitted the application , message was shown that it will take max of 12 weeks . 
I have not received any email or any other acknowledgment. Should I be expecting any email?
Also pls tell if someone recieves an invitation then you get an email as well or no?


bshafique40 said:


> I did get a natural justice letter around 4 months ago stating they did employment verification and were not satisfied that its genuine but then I replied with all the necessary docs and also got a call from high commission they interviews me and were satisfied with everything. Now question is why did status changed to finalised but no correspondence
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk



Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

rahejarajeev said:


> While I applied thru Victoria website, once I submitted the application , message was shown that it will take max of 12 weeks .
> I have not received any email or any other acknowledgment. Should I be expecting any email?
> Also pls tell if someone recieves an invitation then you get an email as well or no?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Acknowledgment email is sent to you on successful submission of the application.

Yes, You will be notified on the email that your outcome which is invited or rejected.


----------



## sat123

bshafique40 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your final application status says Finalised. What does it say undereach applicant? Has it been changed from Assessment in progress to Granted?
> 
> 
> 
> Actualy against each applicant it was showing finalised a day before but today it disappeared and there ia nothing atall and finialised at the top. I m just concerned about finalised status n no email hope its a grant fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did u chk vevo status on the link I provided?


----------



## vikaschandra

bshafique40 said:


> Actualy against each applicant it was showing finalised a day before but today it disappeared and there ia nothing atall and finialised at the top. I m just concerned about finalised status n no email hope its a grant fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


Basically if the application is finalized the status for each applicant should show as "Granted". What does the status say against each applicant at this time?

Did you send email to DIBP? Also check under SPAM as most of the time the emails from DIBP tend to be recognized as SPAM.


----------



## sat123

vikaschandra said:


> bshafique40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actualy against each applicant it was showing finalised a day before but today it disappeared and there ia nothing atall and finialised at the top. I m just concerned about finalised status n no email hope its a grant fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Basically if the application is finalized the status for each applicant should show as "Granted". What does the status say against each applicant at this time?
> 
> Did you send email to DIBP? Also check under SPAM as most of the time the emails from DIBP tend to be recognized as SPAM.
Click to expand...

As per process diagram on DIBP site, status would be 'finalised' and not granted/rejected etc.


----------



## balamyneni

rahejarajeev said:


> Bala : How many points to had and which state and for what code was the grant given. Congrats and best of luck for your future.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


70points
NSW 
224712 organisation and methods analyst


----------



## nevergone

My current employer got a verification call from AHC Bangladesh two weeks back, however previous employer did not receive any. Any prediction how long is it going to take now?
It has been 121 days after lodging my visa application.

Regards,
Arif


----------



## rahejarajeev

balamyneni said:


> 70points
> NSW
> 224712 organisation and methods analyst


Congrats once again Bala !!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

nevergone said:


> My current employer got a verification call from AHC Bangladesh two weeks back, however previous employer did not receive any. Any prediction how long is it going to take now?
> It has been 121 days after lodging my visa application.
> 
> Regards,
> Arif


I see quite a lot of them are waiting for pretty long time to get their grants. Just hold in there for some more time and things should fall in place.


----------



## andreyx108b

nevergone said:


> My current employer got a verification call from AHC Bangladesh two weeks back, however previous employer did not receive any. Any prediction how long is it going to take now?
> It has been 121 days after lodging my visa application.
> 
> Regards,
> Arif


Based on the tracker you can expect the grant within next 4-12 weeks, usually.


----------



## andreyx108b

There is a column days to grant after employment verification... check that.


----------



## EnITeeIEn

198 days and still counting........

Visa Lodged: 25th March 2016
ANZSCO Code: 261112
PTE: 20 Pts
Work Ex: 0 Pts
Age: 25 Pts
Edu: 15 Pts
SS NSW: 5 Pts
CO Cont: 4th May (Certified Birth Cert)


----------



## rahejarajeev

EnITeeIEn said:


> 198 days and still counting........
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th March 2016
> ANZSCO Code: 261112
> PTE: 20 Pts
> Work Ex: 0 Pts
> Age: 25 Pts
> Edu: 15 Pts
> SS NSW: 5 Pts
> CO Cont: 4th May (Certified Birth Cert)


I am sure you will get it soon. That's cool that you achieved 20 points for PTE as well. I am missing by 3 marks in writing and 1 Mark in Listening , not sure how to cross 79 in both these modules. Any help/ trick in this regard will be highly appreciated. Thx.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

rahejarajeev said:


> EnITeeIEn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 198 days and still counting........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25th March 2016
> ANZSCO Code: 261112
> PTE: 20 Pts
> Work Ex: 0 Pts
> Age: 25 Pts
> Edu: 15 Pts
> SS NSW: 5 Pts
> CO Cont: 4th May (Certified Birth Cert)
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you will get it soon. That's cool that you achieved 20 points for PTE as well. I am missing by 3 marks in writing and 1 Mark in Listening , not sure how to cross 79 in both these modules. Any help/ trick in this regard will be highly appreciated. Thx.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

There is a thread for PTE on this forum. Follow that and it would be very helpful.


----------



## AusPot

*change of address*

Guys, i launched my application in July, and i have moved from England to India in october. i have updated the new address and contact details in immiacount- manage details. i guess i will need to update "929" form as well. is there anything else i need to do ? how do i submit/ send the form? should i attach it in immiacount or should i email the brisbane team - [email protected] . i received an email from the brisbane team asking for for more details in august. email also had the name and position number of case officer as well. 

note: i'm working for the same company. i was on a long term secondment. lived in england for more than 4 years. and the reference letter i submitted had my companies logo with uk address.


----------



## rahejarajeev

sat123 said:


> There is a thread for PTE on this forum. Follow that and it would be very helpful.


Thanks Sat for letting me know.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bshafique40

vikaschandra said:


> Basically if the application is finalized the status for each applicant should show as "Granted". What does the status say against each applicant at this time?
> 
> Did you send email to DIBP? Also check under SPAM as most of the time the emails from DIBP tend to be recognized as SPAM.


It still has an option to attach documents under each applicant and finalised on the top. I did email the department.

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

HI,

I just got the invitation to apply from VIC....now, I have a question:

* I don't have all the documents ready - i.e. PCC, salary slips etc. 

Should I go ahead and apply or get all these and then apply? I'm only concerned about PCC as that may take some time due to address differences. The other documents is just a matter of getting the documents gathered and notarized etc


----------



## rahejarajeev

zooter80 said:


> HI,
> 
> I just got the invitation to apply from VIC....now, I have a question:
> 
> * I don't have all the documents ready - i.e. PCC, salary slips etc.
> 
> Should I go ahead and apply or get all these and then apply? I'm only concerned about PCC as that may take some time due to address differences. The other documents is just a matter of getting the documents gathered and notarized etc


Congrats ! Can you pls share how many points including nomination points you had and how long you waited and what was the code. It will be helpful info. Thx 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats ! Can you pls share how many points including nomination points you had and how long you waited and what was the code. It will be helpful info. Thx
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


ICT Project Manager

70 points including VIC SS

I waited only for 2 weeks, because VIC has a streamlined pathway for ex-457 holders. I had worked for 1 year in the past 3 years in VIC and hence the processing time is only 2 weeks rather than the 12.

So you could say that my case is a little different and should not be used to understand average wait times


----------



## rahejarajeev

zooter80 said:


> ICT Project Manager
> 
> 70 points including VIC SS
> 
> I waited only for 2 weeks, because VIC has a streamlined pathway for ex-457 holders. I had worked for 1 year in the past 3 years in VIC and hence the processing time is only 2 weeks rather than the 12.
> 
> So you could say that my case is a little different and should not be used to understand average wait times


Thx and Congrats once again.😂

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

AusPot said:


> Guys, i launched my application in July, and i have moved from England to India in october. i have updated the new address and contact details in immiacount- manage details. i guess i will need to update "929" form as well. is there anything else i need to do ? how do i submit/ send the form? should i attach it in immiacount or should i email the brisbane team - [email protected] . i received an email from the brisbane team asking for for more details in august. email also had the name and position number of case officer as well.
> 
> note: i'm working for the same company. i was on a long term secondment. lived in england for more than 4 years. and the reference letter i submitted had my companies logo with uk address.


Form 929 should be adequate


----------



## vikaschandra

bshafique40 said:


> It still has an option to attach documents under each applicant and finalised on the top. I did email the department.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


Does not sound right to me as it should say Granted against each applicant. Hoping it is technical problem and would be rectified soon. Try calling them on Monday and see what they have to say.


----------



## vikaschandra

zooter80 said:


> HI,
> 
> I just got the invitation to apply from VIC....now, I have a question:
> 
> * I don't have all the documents ready - i.e. PCC, salary slips etc.
> 
> Should I go ahead and apply or get all these and then apply? I'm only concerned about PCC as that may take some time due to address differences. The other documents is just a matter of getting the documents gathered and notarized etc


Congratulations.
You will have 60 days to lodge your visa application. Moreover if you do not wish to wait then you can go ahead lodge the visa and missing documents can be uploaded at any time during the course of visa processing if you happen to get a CO assigned before uploading the documents he/she might request you for the same and give you 28 days time to provide the documents.


----------



## bshafique40

vikaschandra said:


> Does not sound right to me as it should say Granted against each applicant. Hoping it is technical problem and would be rectified soon. Try calling them on Monday and see what they have to say.


I did call dibp and the person said in our system it is still assessment in progress ... Hoping its a technical glitch n nothing else n hoping for a grant soon

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk


----------



## AusPot

vikaschandra said:


> Form 929 should be adequate


should i email it and upload it on immiAccount ?


----------



## vikaschandra

AusPot said:


> should i email it and upload it on immiAccount ?


Upload it on the immiaccount


----------



## Ratz

siminoz said:


> Hi Guys. By grace of God Me and my family have received the grant for ACT. I wish each one you the very best. ��


Congratulations... start your dream journey...


----------



## edzel_dy

Hi All, just a query. Is it necessary to attach form 1221 for you depend (age above 18 years old)?


----------



## Diligence

edzel_dy said:


> Hi All, just a query. Is it necessary to attach form 1221 for you depend (age above 18 years old)?


It's a good idea to attach form 1221 with your application for your dependent as well.If no document is missing chances of getting a direct grant are higher.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## markand911

Hi Sandy,

It was a direct grant.
I did not receive any verification call.
I dont know whether my employers received verification call or not.
I claimed 5 Points.
My total experience is 6 years.



Sandyimmi said:


> Congrats Makrand...did u get call from AHC or any job verification done? U claimed points for work ex?


----------



## markand911

Hi Aikhan,

My IED is 21-May-2017



Aikhan said:


> Congrats Markand !
> 
> What's your IED?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
> 17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
> 22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
> 13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
> 13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
> 26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
> 16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
> 05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
> 06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
> 02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received
> 14 Sep 2016 Docs Submitted to NSW
> 21 Sep 2016 Skillselect 190 Invitation received


----------



## Viveknagpal

298 days completed.........
GRANT?:disappointed:


----------



## ryan.rich

edzel_dy said:


> Hi All, just a query. Is it necessary to attach form 1221 for you depend (age above 18 years old)?


Not unless requested. I only had to upload Form 80 for myself and my wife.


----------



## edzel_dy

ryan.rich said:


> Not unless requested. I only had to upload Form 80 for myself and my wife.


Is form 80 is a must requirement?


----------



## Raj M

sat123 said:


> Ok, don't worry. Try this.
> You must be having your reference number for visa application (available in immiaccount). Go to vevo status check site and see if you get some info.
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


i tried this link and put my details in it. I got an error saying You do not have a current valid australian visa (P.S. visa is not granted yet.. i just checked it) ... when i changed passport details to a different one, the error was.. your details are not in the database.

does everyone who has applied to DIPB gets these errors


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Raj M said:


> i tried this link and put my details in it. I got an error saying You do not have a current valid australian visa (P.S. visa is not granted yet.. i just checked it) ... when i changed passport details to a different one, the error was.. your details are not in the database.
> 
> does everyone who has applied to DIPB gets these errors


Hello,

Yes, the same is the case with me..


----------



## JackJ

*Employment Verification*

Hello everyone,

I have a query on employment verification. I have got 9 Years & 11 months for my work experience as per my ACS report. This includes 3 employers. My query is will all of my employers receive call/verification to validate the reference letter or is only current employer ? Also will the HR receive it or the person who has signed the reference letter ? I am bit worried as none of my employers have received any calls yet (it has been close to 4 months now since submission of my VISA application). 

Regards,
Jack


----------



## ajithingmire

Viveknagpal said:


> 298 days completed.........
> GRANT?:disappointed:


What's your job code? Your experience, IELTS?


----------



## Ravikumar85

ajithingmire said:


> What's your job code? Your experience, IELTS?




IELTS and experience have nothing to do with visa grant. Job code may influence.


----------



## ajithingmire

Ravikumar85 said:


> IELTS and experience have nothing to do with visa grant. Job code may influence.


Ok. What is the job code? I thought nsw process faster, I am yet to pay my fee


----------



## Ravikumar85

ajithingmire said:


> Ok. What is the job code? I thought nsw process faster, I am yet to pay my fee




I think you are in wrong thread. I guess you are still waiting for state sponsorship. This thread is for those who have already lodged visa applications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire

Ravikumar85 said:


> I think you are in wrong thread. I guess you are still waiting for state sponsorship. This thread is for those who have already lodged visa applications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I received invitation & nsw approval on 29-November. I am arranging funds to pay the fee. So lodging in couple of days. Can you tell your job code?


----------



## Ravikumar85

ajithingmire said:


> I received invitation & nsw approval on 29-November. I am arranging funds to pay the fee. So lodging in couple of days. Can you tell your job code?




Vivek is the one waiting for 298 days. It's not me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire

Ravikumar85 said:


> Vivek is the one waiting for 298 days. It's not me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok. Using mobile, so confused. It's good to have signature, others may get some idea about timelines


----------



## Viveknagpal

ajithingmire said:


> Ravikumar85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vivek is the one waiting for 298 days. It's not me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Using mobile, so confused. It's good to have signature, others may get some idea about timelines
Click to expand...

133411 Manufacturer


----------



## ajithingmire

Viveknagpal said:


> 133411 Manufacturer


You will get it soon bro.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Guys

With the blessings of wahe guruji, I have received my visa grant today. I am extremely thankful to each and every member of this group. This group has given me strength when i wanted to quit the hopes of grant.


----------



## rahejarajeev

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Guys
> 
> With the blessings of wahe guruji, I have received my visa grant today. I am extremely thankful to each and every member of this group. This group has given me strength when i wanted to quit the hopes of grant.


Congrats Avnit ! Can you pls share your timelines , code, points for our reference.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Diligence

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Guys
> 
> With the blessings of wahe guruji, I have received my visa grant today. I am extremely thankful to each and every member of this group. This group has given me strength when i wanted to quit the hopes of grant.


Congratulations please update ur timeline and which gsm team?Any employment verification?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Guys
> 
> With the blessings of wahe guruji, I have received my visa grant today. I am extremely thankful to each and every member of this group. This group has given me strength when i wanted to quit the hopes of grant.


Congrats Avnit. Did you submit form 80 and for 1221 for your dependent 18 years and above?

Thanks in advance


----------



## avnit.singh1985

NO employment verification done as per my knowledge

GSM - Brisbane

ANZSCO Code: 222311 (Financial Advisor)

EOI lodged: 25th February 2016

ACT Invitation: 25th April 2016

Visa Lodged (190 sub class): 23rd May 2016

PCC and medicals done on 25th May 2016

CO Contacted: 28th June 2016 for Form 80

Form 80 submitted on 12th July 2016

AHC call on 28th Sept 2016

Visa Grant: : 10th Oct 2016


----------



## Diligence

avnit.singh1985 said:


> NO employment verification done as per my knowledge
> 
> GSM - Brisbane
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 222311 (Financial Advisor)
> 
> EOI lodged: 25th February 2016
> 
> ACT Invitation: 25th April 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged (190 sub class): 23rd May 2016
> 
> PCC and medicals done on 25th May 2016
> 
> CO Contacted: 28th June 2016 for Form 80
> 
> Form 80 submitted on 12th July 2016
> 
> AHC call on 28th Sept 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: : 10th Oct 2016


What did they ask on AHC call?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saman84

Sorry for the stupid question. What is AHC call?


----------



## avnit.singh1985

-visa sub class applied with Date of Birth.

-Highest education with dates of passing. 

-Validated employment details such as company name, date of joining and leaving (month and year) with detailed job description.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

saman84 said:


> sorry for the stupid question. What is ahc call?


australian high commission. Call was frm their delhi office


----------



## Diligence

Saman84 said:


> Sorry for the stupid question. What is AHC call?


Call from Australian high commission!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

avnit.singh1985 said:


> -visa sub class applied with Date of Birth.
> 
> -Highest education with dates of passing.
> 
> -Validated employment details such as company name, date of joining and leaving (month and year) with detailed job description.


Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saman84

Congrats mate. 
I have applied onshore. My company have moved to a new building that seems like has a bad service coverage so that I can't hear most of the calls. Is there any chance that I may receive a similar call even if I am in Aus and not Indian?
What happens if they can't reach out?


----------



## caofficearun

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Guys
> 
> With the blessings of wahe guruji, I have received my visa grant today. I am extremely thankful to each and every member of this group. This group has given me strength when i wanted to quit the hopes of grant.


Congrats Avnit.. Enjoy your visa and all the best for future.


----------



## luckyz

Hearty Congratulations Avnit Singh.


----------



## rahejarajeev

avnit.singh1985 said:


> NO employment verification done as per my knowledge
> 
> GSM - Brisbane
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 222311 (Financial Advisor)
> 
> EOI lodged: 25th February 2016
> 
> ACT Invitation: 25th April 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged (190 sub class): 23rd May 2016
> 
> PCC and medicals done on 25th May 2016
> 
> CO Contacted: 28th June 2016 for Form 80
> 
> Form 80 submitted on 12th July 2016
> 
> AHC call on 28th Sept 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: : 10th Oct 2016


Points please excluding State Nomination. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## thisisgags

Viveknagpal said:


> 298 days completed.........
> GRANT?:disappointed:




Hi Vivek,
Whats you skill set pls?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viveknagpal

thisisgags said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 298 days completed.........
> GRANT?:disappointed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Vivek,
> Whats you skill set pls?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

133411 Manufacturer


----------



## vikaschandra

avnit.singh1985 said:


> NO employment verification done as per my knowledge
> 
> GSM - Brisbane
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 222311 (Financial Advisor)
> 
> EOI lodged: 25th February 2016
> 
> ACT Invitation: 25th April 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged (190 sub class): 23rd May 2016
> 
> PCC and medicals done on 25th May 2016
> 
> CO Contacted: 28th June 2016 for Form 80
> 
> Form 80 submitted on 12th July 2016
> 
> AHC call on 28th Sept 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: : 10th Oct 2016


The call from AHC where an individual is asked about his/her Job dates, duties etc is it not employment verification


----------



## Imran_Taufique

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Guys
> 
> With the blessings of wahe guruji, I have received my visa grant today. I am extremely thankful to each and every member of this group. This group has given me strength when i wanted to quit the hopes of grant.


@avnit.singh1985 - Many Congratulations Avnit !


----------



## avnit.singh1985

vikaschandra said:


> The call from AHC where an individual is asked about his/her Job dates, duties etc is it not employment verification


I guess everyone here is referring to verification from the employer.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

Thank you everyone. I know it is extremely hard waiting but there is no other alternative. I wish everyone a sooner grant. Especially the ones waiting fr more than 6 months now.


----------



## avnit.singh1985

rahejarajeev said:


> Points please excluding State Nomination.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


60 excluding State Nomination.


----------



## SP82

Dear Friends, 

Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.

ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants) 
Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
Grant:11-Oct-2016
IED: 21-Jul-2017
(No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge) 

I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !


----------



## Moneyjheeta

SP82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.
> 
> ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
> PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
> VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
> Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
> Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants)
> Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
> Grant:11-Oct-2016
> IED: 21-Jul-2017
> (No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge)
> 
> I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

SP82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
> 
> PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
> 
> VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
> 
> Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
> 
> Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants)
> 
> Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
> 
> Grant:11-Oct-2016
> 
> IED: 21-Jul-2017
> 
> (No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge)
> 
> 
> 
> I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !




Congratulations!! Enjoy the moment!!
My timelines are almost similar to yours, I am also waiting after submitting the Singapore PCC on 11 Aug.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

SP82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
> 
> PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
> 
> VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
> 
> Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
> 
> Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants)
> 
> Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
> 
> Grant:11-Oct-2016
> 
> IED: 21-Jul-2017
> 
> (No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge)
> 
> 
> 
> I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

SP82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.
> 
> ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
> PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
> VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
> Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
> Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants)
> Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
> Grant:11-Oct-2016
> IED: 21-Jul-2017
> (No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge)
> 
> I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !


@SP82 - Congratulations  Good to see another VISA grant...


----------



## rahejarajeev

SP82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.
> 
> ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
> PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
> VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
> Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
> Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants)
> Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
> Grant:11-Oct-2016
> IED: 21-Jul-2017
> (No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge)
> 
> I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !


Congrats SP😁😁😁 !!!!! Please share your points please excluding State Nomination. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev

Hi,
I would like to share an update with all of you. I had applied for a SS for Tasmania on 29th Sep 2016, for Business Analyst position and I got a response as follows :
Good afternoon,
We are currently processing your application for a 190 Visa state nomination from Tasmania.
Research into employment does not qualify as a job offer.
190 Visa state nomination

·*********You need to provide a Job Offer/Contract from an employer in Tasmania*that*is in-line with your skills assessment*and*listed on CSOL (DIBPrequirement) and/or the*TasmanianSMP.
A Job Offer/Contract is a document signed by your future employer detailing conditions such as your start date, salary and superannuation information, hours of work, job location etc.

** If you are successful in obtaining a Job Offer/Contract for work within the next 2 weeks please email a copy to this email address.
Your 190 visa state nomination application will remain open until 17/10/2016 and then it will be closed/declined.
...........Anyone of you know how one can get a job in Tasmania while in India....is there any way or should I consider this as a lost opportunity. Any views please.


regards, Rajeev


----------



## Diligence

SP82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.
> 
> ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
> PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
> VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
> Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
> Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants)
> Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
> Grant:11-Oct-2016
> IED: 21-Jul-2017
> (No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge)
> 
> I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !


Congratulations!! It's good to see grants for July applicants and that too from Brisbane gsm.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi,
> I would like to share an update with all of you. I had applied for a SS for Tasmania on 29th Sep 2016, for Business Analyst position and I got a response as follows :
> Good afternoon,
> We are currently processing your application for a 190 Visa state nomination from Tasmania.
> Research into employment does not qualify as a job offer.
> 190 Visa state nomination
> 
> ·*********You need to provide a Job Offer/Contract from an employer in Tasmania*that*is in-line with your skills assessment*and*listed on CSOL (DIBPrequirement) and/or the*TasmanianSMP.
> A Job Offer/Contract is a document signed by your future employer detailing conditions such as your start date, salary and superannuation information, hours of work, job location etc.
> 
> ** If you are successful in obtaining a Job Offer/Contract for work within the next 2 weeks please email a copy to this email address.
> Your 190 visa state nomination application will remain open until 17/10/2016 and then it will be closed/declined.
> ...........Anyone of you know how one can get a job in Tasmania while in India....is there any way or should I consider this as a lost opportunity. Any views please.
> 
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Hi,

I'm extremely sorry to disappoint you, but getting a job offer within 2 weeks is next to impossible.

Chalk it up to a learning lesson and move on. Try to apply in other places which doesn't really need a job offer -- most likely VIC, NSW, SA


----------



## rahejarajeev

zooter80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm extremely sorry to disappoint you, but getting a job offer within 2 weeks is next to impossible.
> 
> Chalk it up to a learning lesson and move on. Try to apply in other places which doesn't really need a job offer -- most likely VIC, NSW, SA


Hi Zooter,

No worries and thanks for the update . I have applied for Victoria as well. I was just checking if someone in the forum has encountered such case and has any solution.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## kpandey

Congrats on the visas guys

Looks like Brisbane team has started sending out grants

Good luck to those of us waiting


----------



## Sf80

kpandey said:


> Congrats on the visas guys
> 
> Looks like Brisbane team has started sending out grants
> 
> Good luck to those of us waiting


Still waiting logged visa on June 18 co contacted July 22 replied with all information August 03  team Brisbane


----------



## sat123

This is really frustrating. The whole process is so non-transparent. No one knows what's going on. Atleast the stage can show whether employment verification is pending or some other check is in progress. I am waiting since about 5.5 months without any clue.


----------



## Sf80

sat123 said:


> This is really frustrating. The whole process is so non-transparent. No one knows what's going on. Atleast the stage can show whether employment verification is pending or some other check is in progress. I am waiting since about 5.5 months without any clue.


You will get it... I have travel history I tell myself may be that is what causing a delay...

Along with that three different countries occupying 3 major areas of my life (birth, studies and work) 

May be all this is causing the delay but yes it is frustrating...


----------



## Usharani

Hi all,

I lodged 190 visa application in August and paid VAC2 on 11th Sep. Still waiting to hear back from CO.

I haven't received any mail regarding receiving of the VAC2 however I can see the receipt in "Manage Payment" section of immi account. Do I need to contact them to confirm if payment is received.

Is there anyone else waiting for a month after paying vac2


----------



## sat123

Sf80 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really frustrating. The whole process is so non-transparent. No one knows what's going on. Atleast the stage can show whether employment verification is pending or some other check is in progress. I am waiting since about 5.5 months without any clue.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get it... I have travel history I tell myself may be that is what causing a delay...
> 
> Along with that three different countries occupying 3 major areas of my life (birth, studies and work)
> 
> May be all this is causing the delay but yes it is frustrating...
Click to expand...

Let's keep hope high. I too have extensive travel history.


----------



## marysan

I'm on the same boat, 36 days after paying for VAC2 and no news on visa grant. I have contacted them through email, no response. I have no idea what could be delaying the outcome.


Timeline
Total points: 60+5 (SS) (10 points WE)
PTE: L77, R82, W75, S90 - 18-Feb-2016
ACS: System Analyst 261112 - 10-Mar-2016
NSW SS Application: 07-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 10-May-2016
Visa Applied: 27-Jun-2016
CO Alocated (Adelaide): 28-Jul-2016
CO Contact (Adelaide): 5-Sep-2016 (Husband's proof of functional English, paid on the same day)
Grant: ?



Usharani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged 190 visa application in August and paid VAC2 on 11th Sep. Still waiting to hear back from CO.
> 
> I haven't received any mail regarding receiving of the VAC2 however I can see the receipt in "Manage Payment" section of immi account. Do I need to contact them to confirm if payment is received.
> 
> Is there anyone else waiting for a month after paying vac2


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

marysan said:


> I'm on the same boat, 36 days after paying for VAC2 and no news on visa grant. I have contacted them through email, no response. I have no idea what could be delaying the outcome.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> Total points: 60+5 (SS) (10 points WE)
> PTE: L77, R82, W75, S90 - 18-Feb-2016
> ACS: System Analyst 261112 - 10-Mar-2016
> NSW SS Application: 07-Apr-2016
> Invitation Received: 10-May-2016
> Visa Applied: 27-Jun-2016
> CO Alocated (Adelaide): 28-Jul-2016
> CO Contact (Adelaide): 5-Sep-2016 (Husband's proof of functional English, paid on the same day)
> Grant: ?


Hello,

Guys please let me know what is VAC2?...Thanks


----------



## Usharani

Someone mentioned in other thread that these days it is taking approx 28 days for grant after VAC2 payment. Unfortunately it didn't work for us.

There is another case, where someone got grant after 32 days. Fingers crossed, lets hope we will receive the golden mail soon.


----------



## Usharani

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Guys please let me know what is VAC2?...Thanks


Ankur,

This is 2nd fee to be paid for secondary applicant, in case he/she don't want to prove his/her functional English.


----------



## Sonknee

Usharani said:


> Someone mentioned in other thread that these days it is taking approx 28 days for grant after VAC2 payment. Unfortunately it didn't work for us.
> 
> There is another case, where someone got grant after 32 days. Fingers crossed, lets hope we will receive the golden mail soon.


I have paid the VAC2 since 31st August; then I called them on 10th September. The officer there confirmed that they did receive the money (I didn't see the receipt in Manage payment in my immi account). The officer also said my case would be assessed after 28 days since the day I paid and the assessment would take 2-3 weeks. So I counted 7 weeks since 31st August, i.e. one more week...hopefully...
I lodged my VISA since 8 June, contacted twice about the evidence how many working hours for the employment I claimed the points and my lost passport.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

111 days completed. ..waiting waiting 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Usharani

Sonknee said:


> I have paid the VAC2 since 31st August; then I called them on 10th September. The officer there confirmed that they did receive the money (I didn't see the receipt in Manage payment in my immi account). The officer also said my case would be assessed after 28 days since the day I paid and the assessment would take 2-3 weeks. So I counted 7 weeks since 31st August, i.e. one more week...hopefully...
> I lodged my VISA since 8 June, contacted twice about the evidence how many working hours for the employment I claimed the points and my lost passport.


Thanks for the post Sonknee,

Now it is making sense to me


----------



## thisisgags

SP82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the Wait is over, with the blessing of God "Got the Visa Grant" for me and my family today. I have been the silent observer in this forum and thank you all for the valuable thoughts and suggestions. Please find the timeline below.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS : System Analyst 261112 - Nov 2015
> 
> PTE: L72, R70, W76,S71 - Dec 2015
> 
> VIC State Sponsorship Application: 30-Mar-2016
> 
> Invitation Received: 27-Jun-2016
> 
> Visa Applied: 22-July-2016
> 
> CO Contact (Brisbane): 1-Aug-2016 (PCC- India, Singapore and Medicals-All applicants)
> 
> Responded to CO: 11-Aug-2016
> 
> Grant:11-Oct-2016
> 
> IED: 21-Jul-2017
> 
> (No AHC call or Employment Verification done as per my knowledge)
> 
> 
> 
> I pray and wish everyone for your visa grant soon, All the very best !




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Day 295 and waiting and waiting and waiting..........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sekarhttp

*Raj*

Hi Friends,

Without ExpatForum I wouldn't have this much patience in my life,

I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.

I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can take a decision anything based on this.

I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs.

I came to Australia when I my wife is 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I travelled only for 20 days stay in india and come back to aussie by leaving my wife & kid when my kid was three months told and after that I was unable to trave, nearly 10 months i was unable to travel because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up.

Finaly I fed up and i though of quitting in december 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.

So please take my case a example. I have to say big thanks for all members and my beloved wife and last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


----------



## sekarhttp

*mr*

Hi Friends,

Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,

I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.

I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.

One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111

I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.

Story of waiting:
I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.

Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.

So please take my case as an example n please wait .

I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


----------



## skbabu

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Without ExpatForum I wouldn't have this much patience in my life,
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can take a decision anything based on this.
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs.
> 
> I came to Australia when I my wife is 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I travelled only for 20 days stay in india and come back to aussie by leaving my wife & kid when my kid was three months told and after that I was unable to trave, nearly 10 months i was unable to travel because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up.
> 
> Finaly I fed up and i though of quitting in december 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> So please take my case a example. I have to say big thanks for all members and my beloved wife and last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


Congrats Sekar!!! Finally your patience paid off. Kindly confirm your GSM (Adelaide or Brisbane).


----------



## sekarhttp

*mr*



skbabu said:


> Congrats Sekar!!! Finally your patience paid off. Kindly confirm your GSM (Adelaide or Brisbane).


Adelaide - Babu


----------



## aussiedream87

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> Story of waiting:
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


congratulations


----------



## thisisgags

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Without ExpatForum I wouldn't have this much patience in my life,
> 
> 
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> 
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can take a decision anything based on this.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> I came to Australia when I my wife is 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I travelled only for 20 days stay in india and come back to aussie by leaving my wife & kid when my kid was three months told and after that I was unable to trave, nearly 10 months i was unable to travel because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up.
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly I fed up and i though of quitting in december 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> 
> 
> So please take my case a example. I have to say big thanks for all members and my beloved wife and last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer




Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

Sf80 said:


> You will get it... I have travel history I tell myself may be that is what causing a delay...
> 
> Along with that three different countries occupying 3 major areas of my life (birth, studies and work)
> 
> May be all this is causing the delay but yes it is frustrating...


i dont understand why applicants with travel history take longer to get the grant? Do they actually verify all the dates of travel


----------



## caofficearun

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> Story of waiting:
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


Congrats brother..


----------



## sekarhttp

Thanks bro


----------



## sekarhttp

*mr*



skbabu said:


> Congrats Sekar!!! Finally your patience paid off. Kindly confirm your GSM (Adelaide or Brisbane).


Thanks All


----------



## Ravikumar85

kpandey said:


> i dont understand why applicants with travel history take longer to get the grant? Do they actually verify all the dates of travel




I don't think that travel history would really have an impact on visa process time unless you stayed in multiple countries for certain period of time (12months or more) or travelled to those countries categorised as high risk countries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

Wish we had transparency on the process  I guess it depends on case officer working style some people are thorough some are not...

I as an applicant need some reason so I guess I am making myself excuses


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sekarhttp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Without Expat Forum I wouldn't have learnt this much patience in my life,
> 
> I have got grant today 263111 - 190 , after 204 days of waiting - Visa Lodgement.
> 
> I know friends , waiting is very very toughest part in the life, you can't take a decision because of waiting game.
> 
> One more thing - 263111 mates - Don't worry - last week my friend got grant he was waited for 110 days so it means now it's time for our 263111
> 
> I will tell my story - sorry for personal stuffs, [lease read then feel how much depression I gone through by staying alone in OZ without new born kid and newly married wife.
> 
> Story of waiting:
> I came to Australia when I my wife was 6 month pregnant, when my baby born I was unable to travel because of office leave issue, I traveled only for 20 days stay in India and come back to OZ by leaving my wife & kid( kid was three months old) and after that I was unable to travel, nearly 10 months I stayed alone on OZ because of office leave and visa waiting period. Even for my kid's birthday I was unable to make up last week.
> 
> Finally I fed up and i thought of quitting in December 2016 and planned to go back to India. But today morning one mail changed all.
> 
> So please take my case as an example n please wait .
> 
> I have to say big thanks to all members and my beloved mom/wife/Kidand last but not least Australian Visa Case Officer


@sekarhttp - Big time Congratulations Mann!!...God finally provided his blessings to keep u in Australia... 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Can anyone update me on this please - For 190 or 189 if someone gets an invite then he/she also gets an email simultaneously or one has to keep checking in skill select login only.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## sat123

rahejarajeev said:


> Can anyone update me on this please - For 190 or 189 if someone gets an invite then he/she also gets an email simultaneously or one has to keep checking in skill select login only.
> 
> regards, Rajeev


You get mail. But there have been few exceptions where a person didn't get mail due to some technical issues. So, if not daily, then atleast you should login and chk one or two times in a week.


----------



## rahejarajeev

sat123 said:


> You get mail. But there have been few exceptions where a person didn't get mail due to some technical issues. So, if not daily, then atleast you should login and chk one or two times in a week.


Thx for the info. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## andreyx108b

Ravikumar85 said:


> I don't think that travel history would really have an impact on visa process time unless you stayed in multiple countries for certain period of time (12months or more) or travelled to those countries categorised as high risk countries.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In certain cases it does. It seems at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saman84

I have been waiting for 9 months since lodge, 4 months since last update. I have no travel history, no criminal issue, no health issue.
I have claimed points for two years that I was doing a master degree. I did the assessment with my bachelor though. 
Could that be the reason? Do they exclude the master period?
Please help me. I am giving up hope


----------



## Saman84

Ps: I was working on hourly basis and more than 100 hours a week. Any chance they do not like that period?


----------



## Saman84

*month


----------



## dreamsanj

lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
ganesh9684 316 days
b allen	190 NSW 285 days
RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days


----------



## dreamsanj

dreamsanj said:


> lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
> ganesh9684 316 days
> b allen	190 NSW 285 days
> RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
> Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
> Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
> Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
> Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
> JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
> Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
> bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
> ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
> Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
> nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
> Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
> Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
> ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
> Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days


Congrats both of you. Did I miss anyone.


----------



## rahejarajeev

dreamsanj said:


> lucky shetty190 NSW8/9/2015yesbris386 days
> ganesh9684316 days
> b allen190 NSW285 days
> RAJA (shekarHTTP)190 VIC23/03/2016YESBris192 days
> Skbabu190 NSW8/4/2015yesbris177days
> Dheeraj190 NSW20/04/2016Yes152 days
> Avnit.singh1985190 ACT23/05/2016YESBris129 days
> Dreamsanj190 NSW25/05/02016NObris128 days
> JackJ190 NSW1/6/2016NObris123 days
> Nevergone 190 VIC7/6/2016Yes117 days
> bhavesh_gala190 NSW10/6/2016Yes113 days
> ReloAus190 NSW10/6/2016YesBris113 days
> Moneyjheeta190 NSW22/6/2016YESadel96 days
> nickchamp190 NSW25/06/2016Yesadel93 days
> Thomasjacob4190 NSW21/07/2016Yesadel73 days
> Bullet2424190 SA14/09/2016NObris17 days
> ajithingmire190 NSW20/09/2016NObris13 days
> Jasonwikim190 NSW20/09/2016YESadel13 days


Thanks for the update Dreamsanj. You have shared all the applicants who have got the invite now along with their waiting period. Am I right. If possible can we also include points as well. But thanks for your efforts.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Sf80

dreamsanj said:


> dreamsanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
> ganesh9684 316 days
> b allen	190 NSW 285 days
> RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
> Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
> Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
> Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
> Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
> JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
> Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
> bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
> ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
> Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
> nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
> Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
> Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
> ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
> Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats both of you. Did I miss anyone.
Click to expand...

Me  
190 nsw visa lodged 18/06/2016 yes for agent/experience Bris 116


----------



## Viveknagpal

dreamsanj said:


> lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
> ganesh9684 316 days
> b allen	190 NSW 285 days
> RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
> Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
> Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
> Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
> Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
> JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
> Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
> bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
> ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
> Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
> nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
> Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
> Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
> ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
> Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days


Guys count me also 300 days visa 190 SA


----------



## Viveknagpal

17th Dec 2015


----------



## kpandey

dreamsanj said:


> lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
> ganesh9684 316 days
> b allen	190 NSW 285 days
> RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
> Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
> Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
> Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
> Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
> JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
> Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
> bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
> ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
> Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
> nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
> Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
> Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
> ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
> Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days


kpandey 190 NSW 16/07/2016 bris 89 days


----------



## ibbz87

Saman84 said:


> I have been waiting for 9 months since lodge, 4 months since last update. I have no travel history, no criminal issue, no health issue.
> I have claimed points for two years that I was doing a master degree. I did the assessment with my bachelor though.
> Could that be the reason? Do they exclude the master period?
> Please help me. I am giving up hope


hi you mean you mean you claimed 2 years work experience when you were also studying masters?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

dreamsanj said:


> lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
> ganesh9684 316 days
> b allen	190 NSW 285 days
> RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
> Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
> Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
> Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
> Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
> JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
> Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
> bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
> ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
> Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
> nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
> Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
> Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
> ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
> Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days


Imran_Taufique 190 NSW 08/04/2016 Yes Bris 187 days


----------



## Saman84

Yes, is that fine?


----------



## Saman84

Count me in. 279 days since launch.


----------



## ibbz87

Saman84 said:


> Yes, is that fine?


i dont see any issues in that tbh

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saman84

Thanks ibbz. I just do not get it why some cases take too long. I got nothing wrong in my case, so trying to find a reason 

I am onshore, have been working in a big media company as Senior Dev and Tech Lead and now moving on to a new role with Atlassian (which is one of the most competitive roles in IT). But even a good resume does not help apparently. 
279 days since lodge and more than 5 months since latest contact?!!! 
I would be too interested to see how is their finalising pricess working :/
I hope I can manage to wait longer, already feeling hard to manage my psychology.


----------



## kpandey

Saman84 said:


> Thanks ibbz. I just do not get it why some cases take too long. I got nothing wrong in my case, so trying to find a reason
> 
> I am onshore, have been working in a big media company as Senior Dev and Tech Lead and now moving on to a new role with Atlassian (which is one of the most competitive roles in IT). But even a good resume does not help apparently.
> 279 days since lodge and more than 5 months since latest contact?!!!
> I would be too interested to see how is their finalising pricess working :/
> I hope I can manage to wait longer, already feeling hard to manage my psychology.


Your profile says you are originally from Iran. Maybe that could be causing the delay... just guessing


----------



## jontymorgan

dreamsanj said:


> lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris	386 days
> ganesh9684 316 days
> b allen	190 NSW 285 days
> RAJA (shekarHTTP)	190 VIC	23/03/2016	YES	Bris	192 days
> Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris	177days
> Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes 152 days
> Avnit.singh1985	190 ACT	23/05/2016	YES	Bris	129 days
> Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris	128 days
> JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris	123 days
> Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes 117 days
> bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes 113 days
> ReloAus	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	Bris	113 days
> Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel	96 days
> nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel	93 days
> Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel	73 days
> Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris	17 days
> ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris	13 days
> Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel	13 days


You can add me:

jontymorgan 190 SA 7/10/16 NO 5 days

How do you find out which office is dealing with your case?


----------



## PR190

Hello all, i am new to this forum and need help with following query. i am an Indian citizen currently residing in India. I along with my family got PR 190 earlier this year. God has blessed us with another child last week and i need to get her VISA as well sorted before we move to Australia which is planned for January next year.
Can someone please help me with the process?
Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## khayyam90

Hey Guys,

I am planning to get my skills assessed as a software engineer (261313). Could you please quickly review my work experience mentioned below and tell if software engineer is the right profession or should i choose some other job code like system analyst etc. I'm quite confused. Your help will be appreciated.

1. Company 1
Designation: Associate Consultant
Duration: April 2014 - April 2015 (1 Yr)

Job duties:
Designed and developed enterprise applications in Siebel 8.2.2.4 (Public Sector) and mapping of user requirements on system by identifying relevant business entities 
Developed and deployed dashboards, analytics and reports in OBIEE
Configured and customized the Applets, Views, Screens, Business Components and Business Objects through Joins, Links, MVGs. MVLs, State Model, Pick Lists, Toggles and Drilldowns
Extendion the Siebel tables (DB) through Custom tables and columns to achieve required functionality
Validation Checks Using Data Validation Manager and User Properties
Symbolic URLs and Task Based UI, Runtime Events, Business Service, Workflows
Siebel eScripts and Smart Scripts to achieve required functionality
Unit Testing, Dev Server testing, Staging Server Testing and Production Server Testing and Bug Fixes 

2. Company 2
Designation: Software Engineer
Duration: May 2015 - Present (1+ Yr)

Job duties:
Evaluation of system requirements and writing scripts in python and bash for process automation
Malware Analysis of Bulk Data Set received from client side
Writing/Developing Static Signatures (Yara) for improved detection
DB for data and stats management for comparative analysis
Unit Testing of signatures and scripts on a given data set
Modifying Existing Signatures for better Detection


----------



## raghav8

Hey all,
Apart from the above 'post' tracker, is there any external tracker (any url or spreadsheet) where 190 visa's are being tracked??

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b

In a lot of cases, there are no fundamental reasons for a long wait - only reasons are external background checks. Why are they triggered? No one knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

andreyx108b said:


> In a lot of cases, there are no fundamental reasons for a long wait - only reasons are external background checks. Why are they triggered? No one knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've been asked to submit medicals by CO and that was the first contact. And no other documents been asked. Does that mean the CO has gone through every doc ? Its been 20 days since contact and 10 days since medicals submission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReloAUS

*Visa Grant*

Hello,

I received grant today and below are my timelines. This forum has been very informative and helpful through the entire process. I wish others an early grant, believe me grant is just matter of time and eventually everybody gets a grant. 

I have updated the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190. This compilation of the applications is phenomenal and helps you predict the time lines to a great extent. My sincere thanks to the person who has created this page.

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
PTE : 65+ (10 points)
ACS Result: Positive 01/03/2016
EOI 190: NSW on 22/03/2016 (60+5)
EOI 190 Invitation(NSW): 07/04/2016
Applied to NSW : 14/04/2016
Received nomination : 12/05/2016
VISA fees Paid: 10/06/2016
Medicals done : 15/06/2016
Doc uploaded (except medical) : 16/06/2016
CO Contact: 12/07/2016
Responded to CO : 29/07/2016
Grant : 13/10/2016
IED : 16 June 2017


----------



## Diligence

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received grant today and below are my timelines. This forum has been very informative and helpful through the entire process. I wish others an early grant, believe me grant is just matter of time and eventually everybody gets a grant.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE : 65+ (10 points)
> ACS Result: Positive 01/03/2016
> EOI 190: NSW on 22/03/2016 (60+5)
> EOI 190 Invitation(NSW): 07/04/2016
> Applied to NSW : 14/04/2016
> Received nomination : 12/05/2016
> VISA fees Paid: 10/06/2016
> Medicals done : 15/06/2016
> Doc uploaded (except medical) : 16/06/2016
> CO Contact: 12/07/2016
> Responded to CO : 29/07/2016
> Grant : 13/10/2016
> IED : 16 June 2017


Congratulations Brisbane or Adelaide?
Any job verification?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReloAUS

Thanks

Adelaide
Employment verification : Not sure if it has happened.

Updated my signature to include the above information



Diligence said:


> Congratulations Brisbane or Adelaide?
> Any job verification?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received grant today and below are my timelines. This forum has been very informative and helpful through the entire process. I wish others an early grant, believe me grant is just matter of time and eventually everybody gets a grant.
> 
> I have updated the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190. This compilation of the applications is phenomenal and helps you predict the time lines to a great extent. My sincere thanks to the person who has created this page.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE : 65+ (10 points)
> ACS Result: Positive 01/03/2016
> EOI 190: NSW on 22/03/2016 (60+5)
> EOI 190 Invitation(NSW): 07/04/2016
> Applied to NSW : 14/04/2016
> Received nomination : 12/05/2016
> VISA fees Paid: 10/06/2016
> Medicals done : 15/06/2016
> Doc uploaded (except medical) : 16/06/2016
> CO Contact: 12/07/2016
> Responded to CO : 29/07/2016
> Grant : 13/10/2016
> IED : 16 June 2017




Hello ReloAUS!!! Hope you are doing fine. i can see that you got 190 NSW and successfully got Visa..

i just got NSW nomination and need to apply with 14days. 

can you please confirm if i can scan and send the documents which i already sent to ACS for assessment?

also, do need to scan and send IELTS score card or i need to ask BC to send score officially?

please help


----------



## Singh85

64 days sincw visa lodged.
Still waiting.
My wife is pragnant and delievery expected is in March.
Does co already know about pragnancy as i have mentioned it in medicals or Shall i call CO today or wait for his reply.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received grant today and below are my timelines. This forum has been very informative and helpful through the entire process. I wish others an early grant, believe me grant is just matter of time and eventually everybody gets a grant.
> 
> I have updated the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190. This compilation of the applications is phenomenal and helps you predict the time lines to a great extent. My sincere thanks to the person who has created this page.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE : 65+ (10 points)
> ACS Result: Positive 01/03/2016
> EOI 190: NSW on 22/03/2016 (60+5)
> EOI 190 Invitation(NSW): 07/04/2016
> Applied to NSW : 14/04/2016
> Received nomination : 12/05/2016
> VISA fees Paid: 10/06/2016
> Medicals done : 15/06/2016
> Doc uploaded (except medical) : 16/06/2016
> CO Contact: 12/07/2016
> Responded to CO : 29/07/2016
> Grant : 13/10/2016
> IED : 16 June 2017



@ReloAUS - Many Congratulations !! 
Very good to hear of another Grant....Gives others hope  Wish you lots of luck for your next steps ....


----------



## kpandey

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received grant today and below are my timelines. This forum has been very informative and helpful through the entire process. I wish others an early grant, believe me grant is just matter of time and eventually everybody gets a grant.
> 
> I have updated the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190. This compilation of the applications is phenomenal and helps you predict the time lines to a great extent. My sincere thanks to the person who has created this page.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE : 65+ (10 points)
> ACS Result: Positive 01/03/2016
> EOI 190: NSW on 22/03/2016 (60+5)
> EOI 190 Invitation(NSW): 07/04/2016
> Applied to NSW : 14/04/2016
> Received nomination : 12/05/2016
> VISA fees Paid: 10/06/2016
> Medicals done : 15/06/2016
> Doc uploaded (except medical) : 16/06/2016
> CO Contact: 12/07/2016
> Responded to CO : 29/07/2016
> Grant : 13/10/2016
> IED : 16 June 2017


Congratulations 

Could you tell me what documents were requested by the CO?


----------



## Rohit R

*NSW approval received*

Hello friends,

Hope everyone is doing fine !

I received an approval mail from NSW yesterday and i am about to start my Visa application. I have few concerns and i really hope you guys can help me out.

1. I know i have 60 days to apply for Visa but my wife is pregnant and expected date is March 2017. I cannot go for her medicals due to pregnancy. Based on this scenario, could you guys please suggest how to proceed in this case ? Should i go for my own medicals alone and PCC for now OR should i do it along with my wife(i.e. after March 2017) ? I know i have to ask my CO to put my application on hold due to pregnancy. Please suggest how should I proceed from here. 

2. Could someone please share the document checklist for 190 visa so that I can cross check and confirm that I have all the documents available with me ? 

Thanks


----------



## ReloAUS

Thanks
Police Clearance certificates


kpandey said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Could you tell me what documents were requested by the CO?


----------



## kpandey

ReloAUS said:


> Thanks
> Police Clearance certificates


Thanks. 

Question for others on the forum, has anybody who has received a grant been asked for proof of employment by the CO?


----------



## Deepak1506

*190 visa offshore for nsw*

HI friends,

My name is Deepak. I applied for 190 offshore PR from INDIA under general Accountant category. 
Details:
Applied -Jan 2016
NSW nomination- 23 March 2016
Invitation received - 4 April 2016
Applied VISA- 14 April 2016
Got case Officer- 23 May 2016
Since then no reply. Its been 21 weeks so far and have got no reply.
The case officer do not even reply to the query if any.

Any advise?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Deepak1506 said:


> HI friends,
> 
> My name is Deepak. I applied for 190 offshore PR from INDIA under general Accountant category.
> Details:
> Applied -Jan 2016
> NSW nomination- 23 March 2016
> Invitation received - 4 April 2016
> Applied VISA- 14 April 2016
> Got case Officer- 23 May 2016
> Since then no reply. Its been 21 weeks so far and have got no reply.
> The case officer do not even reply to the query if any.
> 
> Any advise?


@Deepak1506 - Did you try contacting CO team via mail / phone ?


----------



## Deepak1506

Imran_Taufique- Hi, I did emailed them four times so far . No response. 
I am just not sure what to do.. Just wait


----------



## rahejarajeev

ReloAUS said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received grant today and below are my timelines. This forum has been very informative and helpful through the entire process. I wish others an early grant, believe me grant is just matter of time and eventually everybody gets a grant.
> 
> I have updated the https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190. This compilation of the applications is phenomenal and helps you predict the time lines to a great extent. My sincere thanks to the person who has created this page.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> PTE : 65+ (10 points)
> ACS Result: Positive 01/03/2016
> EOI 190: NSW on 22/03/2016 (60+5)
> EOI 190 Invitation(NSW): 07/04/2016
> Applied to NSW : 14/04/2016
> Received nomination : 12/05/2016
> VISA fees Paid: 10/06/2016
> Medicals done : 15/06/2016
> Doc uploaded (except medical) : 16/06/2016
> CO Contact: 12/07/2016
> Responded to CO : 29/07/2016
> Grant : 13/10/2016
> IED : 16 June 2017


Congrats Relo !!!
One query I had about PCC. Do we need to have a hard copy of PCC or soft copy will work for migration purposes. Since I have to get my PCC done from Africa and US and if I tell them to email that will be very fast and cost effective . Pls guide ........Thx !!

regards, Rajeev


----------



## ryan.rich

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Relo !!!
> One query I had about PCC. Do we need to have a hard copy of PCC or soft copy will work for migration purposes.


It just needs to be a scanned copy.


----------



## rahejarajeev

ryan.rich said:


> It just needs to be a scanned copy.


Thanks Ryan !! You saved my time and money both. I owe you a party. 👌😂😂

regards, Rajeev


----------



## jaysmile4

*Visa Grant Received*

Hello Friends,

Today morning I received the much awaited mail from DIBP. Me and my spouse got the 190 visa grant for NSW. 
Though I was not a contributor in this forum, but I was checking it frequently and learnt many things from it. Especially how much patient I need to be. 
I really appreciate to all of you for sharing the valuable information and will definitely pray for all of you to get the grant earliest.
I will update the immitracker soon.

Jayesh.

Below is my timeline.

Analyst Programmer - 261311

ACS +ve - 20-Oct-15
PTE - 29-Mar-16 RWSL 66/66/74/67
EOI 190 NSW - 1-Apr-16
NSW Invite - 7-Apr-16
NSW Application - 19-Apr-16
NSW Approval - 30-May-16
VISA Lodged - 20-July-16. All documents uploaded including PCC and Medicals. 
CO Contact - 01-Aug-16 No additional document asked
Grant - 13-Oct-16
EID - 12-Jul-17. Direct grant.


Points Breakup - 70

Age - 30
work Exp - 10
Education 15
PTE - 10
NSW sponsership -5


----------



## Deepak1506

congrats guys


----------



## Ravikumar85

jaysmile4 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Today morning I received the much awaited mail from DIBP. Me and my spouse got the 190 visa grant for NSW.
> 
> Though I was not a contributor in this forum, but I was checking it frequently and learnt many things from it. Especially how much patient I need to be.
> 
> I really appreciate to all of you for sharing the valuable information and will definitely pray for all of you to get the grant earliest.
> 
> I will update the immitracker soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Jayesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> 
> 
> Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 
> 
> 
> ACS +ve - 20-Oct-15
> 
> PTE - 29-Mar-16 RWSL 66/66/74/67
> 
> EOI 190 NSW - 1-Apr-16
> 
> NSW Invite - 7-Apr-16
> 
> NSW Application - 19-Apr-16
> 
> NSW Approval - 30-May-16
> 
> VISA Lodged - 20-July-16. All documents uploaded including PCC and Medicals.
> 
> CO Contact - 01-Aug-16 No additional document asked
> 
> Grant - 13-Oct-16
> 
> EID - 12-Jul-17. Direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points Breakup - 70
> 
> 
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> work Exp - 10
> 
> Education 15
> 
> PTE - 10
> 
> NSW sponsership -5




Congratulations!!
Really excited to see July applicants getting grants.
Which gsm team handled your case?
Adelaide or Brisbane?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysmile4

Ravikumar85 said:


> Congratulations!!
> Really excited to see July applicants getting grants.
> Which gsm team handled your case?
> Adelaide or Brisbane?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks.
It was handled by Adelaide team.


Jayesh.


----------



## dreamsanj

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine !
> 
> I received an approval mail from NSW yesterday and i am about to start my Visa application. I have few concerns and i really hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 1. I know i have 60 days to apply for Visa but my wife is pregnant and expected date is March 2017. I cannot go for her medicals due to pregnancy. Based on this scenario, could you guys please suggest how to proceed in this case ? Should i go for my own medicals alone and PCC for now OR should i do it along with my wife(i.e. after March 2017) ? I know i have to ask my CO to put my application on hold due to pregnancy. Please suggest how should I proceed from here.
> 
> 2. Could someone please share the document checklist for 190 visa so that I can cross check and confirm that I have all the documents available with me ?
> 
> Thanks


Rohit,

well you need to get your wife in the process now, I know of a friend who was in similer situation and did not apply for his wife. Once CO got allocated, he asked for wife to be included and all the documents, fees to be paid. 

well if March is the delivery, Here are few things you should be looking to do,

If you are quick in paying the fees for you and wife,Medical and PCC. Being pregnant does not adversly affect on Medical report, only upper body X ray is taken so no issue for Womb.

if CO gets allocated sooner, then you can state your situation and seek a faster processing.( not sure if that works but still nothing wrong in throwing stone at mango tree).

Trend is that, due to december holiday, many applications get cleared in next few months. so hopefully you dont have to wait so long.

BUT MOST IMPORTANT AFTER THE GRANT.

Plan to travel immidealty, know these rules.
1) Kids born to Citizen and PR inside australia will automatically become citizen.
2) Kids born to Citizen out side australia will become citizen after some criteria fulfillment
3) Kids born to PR holders outside Australia are not citizen. the documentation will be easy but processing is longer.

Many hospitals will be booked 2 months in advance before the expected date. so plan to book the hospital well before 2 months in australia.

also remember, many airlines wont allow last trimester travel so plan accordingly.


----------



## dreamsanj

ID	189/190	Visa lodge date	CO contact	TEAM
lucky shetty	190 NSW	8/9/2015	yes	bris
ganesh9684 
Suman84	190 NSW 
b allen	190 NSW 
Viveknagpal	190 SA	17/12/2015	Yes	Bris
Imran_Taufique	190 NSW	8/4/2015	Yes	bris
Skbabu	190 NSW	8/4/2015	yes	bris
Dheeraj	190 NSW	20/04/2016	Yes	
Dreamsanj	190 NSW	25/05/02016	NO	bris
JackJ	190 NSW	1/6/2016	NO	bris
Nevergone 190 VIC	7/6/2016	Yes	
bhavesh_gala	190 NSW	10/6/2016	Yes	
SF80	190 NSW	18/06/2016	yes	Bris
Moneyjheeta	190 NSW	22/6/2016	YES	adel
nickchamp	190 NSW	25/06/2016	Yes	adel
Kpandey	190 NSW	16/07/2016	yes	Bris
Thomasjacob4	190 NSW	21/07/2016	Yes	adel
Singh85	190 SA	9/8/2016	Yes	
Bullet2424	190 SA	14/09/2016	NO	bris
ajithingmire	190 NSW	20/09/2016	NO	bris
Jasonwikim	190 NSW	20/09/2016	YES	adel
jontymorgan	190 SA	7/10/2016	NO	


Well New list, I have removed the waiting days for this update, I will put it in next. But If anyone wants to join then do reply.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jaysmile4 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today morning I received the much awaited mail from DIBP. Me and my spouse got the 190 visa grant for NSW.
> Though I was not a contributor in this forum, but I was checking it frequently and learnt many things from it. Especially how much patient I need to be.
> I really appreciate to all of you for sharing the valuable information and will definitely pray for all of you to get the grant earliest.
> I will update the immitracker soon.
> 
> Jayesh.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 
> ACS +ve - 20-Oct-15
> PTE - 29-Mar-16 RWSL 66/66/74/67
> EOI 190 NSW - 1-Apr-16
> NSW Invite - 7-Apr-16
> NSW Application - 19-Apr-16
> NSW Approval - 30-May-16
> VISA Lodged - 20-July-16. All documents uploaded including PCC and Medicals.
> CO Contact - 01-Aug-16 No additional document asked
> Grant - 13-Oct-16
> EID - 12-Jul-17. Direct grant.
> 
> 
> Points Breakup - 70
> 
> Age - 30
> work Exp - 10
> Education 15
> PTE - 10
> NSW sponsership -5



@jaysmile4 - Big Congratulations !!! Wish you luck.....


----------



## Diligence

dreamsanj said:


> ID189/190Visa lodge dateCO contactTEAM
> lucky shetty190 NSW8/9/2015yesbris
> ganesh9684
> Suman84190 NSW
> b allen190 NSW
> Viveknagpal190 SA17/12/2015YesBris
> Imran_Taufique190 NSW8/4/2015Yesbris
> Skbabu190 NSW8/4/2015yesbris
> Dheeraj190 NSW20/04/2016Yes
> Dreamsanj190 NSW25/05/02016NObris
> JackJ190 NSW1/6/2016NObris
> Nevergone 190 VIC7/6/2016Yes
> bhavesh_gala190 NSW10/6/2016Yes
> SF80190 NSW18/06/2016yesBris
> Moneyjheeta190 NSW22/6/2016YESadel
> nickchamp190 NSW25/06/2016Yesadel
> Kpandey190 NSW16/07/2016yesBris
> Thomasjacob4190 NSW21/07/2016Yesadel
> Singh85190 SA9/8/2016Yes
> Bullet2424190 SA14/09/2016NObris
> ajithingmire190 NSW20/09/2016NObris
> Jasonwikim190 NSW20/09/2016YESadel
> jontymorgan190 SA7/10/2016NO
> 
> 
> Well New list, I have removed the waiting days for this update, I will put it in next. But If anyone wants to join then do reply.


Add me
Diligence 190ACT 15/7/2016 yes Brisbane

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Hasirf 190 NSW 22 Jun 2016 YES ADL



Diligence said:


> Add me
> Diligence 190ACT 15/7/2016 yes Brisbane
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saman84

Is that CO contact referring to the first one or last one?


----------



## Rohit R

Thank you so much dreamsanj for your response.

But we really don't want to take any risk for pregnancy and it is ok if we have to wait for few more months. Please suggest how to proceed in case I don't want to go for her medicals right now !! What should be the good strategy to approach for visa application in this case.

Any help will be highly appreciated !!



dreamsanj said:


> Rohit,
> 
> well you need to get your wife in the process now, I know of a friend who was in similer situation and did not apply for his wife. Once CO got allocated, he asked for wife to be included and all the documents, fees to be paid.
> 
> well if March is the delivery, Here are few things you should be looking to do,
> 
> If you are quick in paying the fees for you and wife,Medical and PCC. Being pregnant does not adversly affect on Medical report, only upper body X ray is taken so no issue for Womb.
> 
> if CO gets allocated sooner, then you can state your situation and seek a faster processing.( not sure if that works but still nothing wrong in throwing stone at mango tree).
> 
> Trend is that, due to december holiday, many applications get cleared in next few months. so hopefully you dont have to wait so long.
> 
> BUT MOST IMPORTANT AFTER THE GRANT.
> 
> Plan to travel immidealty, know these rules.
> 1) Kids born to Citizen and PR inside australia will automatically become citizen.
> 2) Kids born to Citizen out side australia will become citizen after some criteria fulfillment
> 3) Kids born to PR holders outside Australia are not citizen. the documentation will be easy but processing is longer.
> 
> Many hospitals will be booked 2 months in advance before the expected date. so plan to book the hospital well before 2 months in australia.
> 
> also remember, many airlines wont allow last trimester travel so plan accordingly.


----------



## jaysmile4

Imran_Taufique said:


> @jaysmile4 - Big Congratulations !!! Wish you luck.....


Thanks a lot Imran and wish you best luck.

Jayesh.


----------



## Sf80

Rohit R said:


> Thank you so much dreamsanj for your response.
> 
> But we really don't want to take any risk for pregnancy and it is ok if we have to wait for few more months. Please suggest how to proceed in case I don't want to go for her medicals right now !! What should be the good strategy to approach for visa application in this case.
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated !!
> 
> 
> 
> dreamsanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rohit,
> 
> well you need to get your wife in the process now, I know of a friend who was in similer situation and did not apply for his wife. Once CO got allocated, he asked for wife to be included and all the documents, fees to be paid.
> 
> well if March is the delivery, Here are few things you should be looking to do,
> 
> If you are quick in paying the fees for you and wife,Medical and PCC. Being pregnant does not adversly affect on Medical report, only upper body X ray is taken so no issue for Womb.
> 
> if CO gets allocated sooner, then you can state your situation and seek a faster processing.( not sure if that works but still nothing wrong in throwing stone at mango tree).
> 
> Trend is that, due to december holiday, many applications get cleared in next few months. so hopefully you dont have to wait so long.
> 
> BUT MOST IMPORTANT AFTER THE GRANT.
> 
> Plan to travel immidealty, know these rules.
> 1) Kids born to Citizen and PR inside australia will automatically become citizen.
> 2) Kids born to Citizen out side australia will become citizen after some criteria fulfillment
> 3) Kids born to PR holders outside Australia are not citizen. the documentation will be easy but processing is longer.
> 
> Many hospitals will be booked 2 months in advance before the expected date. so plan to book the hospital well before 2 months in australia.
> 
> also remember, many airlines wont allow last trimester travel so plan accordingly.
Click to expand...

I will suggest also to check in case of pregnancy they exempt X-ray also instead skin test is done to check for tb..


----------



## ihmar2002

My son now 6, had speech delay diagnosis when he was just over 2. 

With help of speech therapy and time he has improved. He is now school going and understand language as normal child. He speaks sentences but unclear at few sound such KA. He instead says TA. 

At age 2, the kid had first neurological disease which was treated and cured and later we learned about his speech delay problem. He started speaking words at around 4y and now at age 6 he speaks sentences. His therapist says he will get normal in a year or two. We have been having speech theray few days a month. 

I wanted to ask if this issue may lead us to visa rejection as I am soon suppose to take medical examination for immigration. 

Please share your expert opinion, experiences, and your stories. I am quite worried and not sure of outcome, and whether I should proceed or with immigration process. 

Thanks and kind regards.


----------



## offto

Congratulations folks on your grants!! 


haven't seen a grant for a BA lately..has the limit's been breached??


----------



## rahulddam

any grants for ANZSCO 149914 - Financial instituition branch manager???


----------



## Moneyjheeta

jaysmile4 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today morning I received the much awaited mail from DIBP. Me and my spouse got the 190 visa grant for NSW.
> Though I was not a contributor in this forum, but I was checking it frequently and learnt many things from it. Especially how much patient I need to be.
> I really appreciate to all of you for sharing the valuable information and will definitely pray for all of you to get the grant earliest.
> I will update the immitracker soon.
> 
> Jayesh.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> Analyst Programmer - 261311
> 
> ACS +ve - 20-Oct-15
> PTE - 29-Mar-16 RWSL 66/66/74/67
> EOI 190 NSW - 1-Apr-16
> NSW Invite - 7-Apr-16
> NSW Application - 19-Apr-16
> NSW Approval - 30-May-16
> VISA Lodged - 20-July-16. All documents uploaded including PCC and Medicals.
> CO Contact - 01-Aug-16 No additional document asked
> Grant - 13-Oct-16
> EID - 12-Jul-17. Direct grant.
> 
> 
> Points Breakup - 70
> 
> Age - 30
> work Exp - 10
> Education 15
> PTE - 10
> NSW sponsership -5


Congrats. .good to see grant for 261311..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## 469466

Hi All,

Hurray!!! Received our grant yesterday  Phew...!!!! It was a real long journey and I'm glad it turned out to be fruitful. Thanks to each and everyone who had helped me throughout...

Wishing all the applicants Best of Luck..!!!

Regards,
Asha


----------



## b allen

Day 298 and waiting and waiting and waiting............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

andreyx108b said:


> In a lot of cases, there are no fundamental reasons for a long wait - only reasons are external background checks. Why are they triggered? No one knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think process times are hugely depend on the occupation also. My anzsco code is 233211 (civil engineer) and I notice that civil engineering related professionals are not being granted that fast. I saw a limit list for visa 189 & visa 489. But,where I can find the limit for each occupation under 190 visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine !
> 
> I received an approval mail from NSW yesterday and i am about to start my Visa application. I have few concerns and i really hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 1. I know i have 60 days to apply for Visa but my wife is pregnant and expected date is March 2017. I cannot go for her medicals due to pregnancy. Based on this scenario, could you guys please suggest how to proceed in this case ? Should i go for my own medicals alone and PCC for now OR should i do it along with my wife(i.e. after March 2017) ? I know i have to ask my CO to put my application on hold due to pregnancy. Please suggest how should I proceed from here.
> 
> 2. Could someone please share the document checklist for 190 visa so that I can cross check and confirm that I have all the documents available with me ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi rohit. 
My wife is also pragnant and we did medicals without any harm. Xray guys did proper measures while doing xray of my wife.
I suggest you to book medicals in advan e rather than putting your case on hold.but donot forgot to mention pragnancy of your wife on medical application form.
Good luck.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Singh85 said:


> 64 days sincw visa lodged.
> Still waiting.
> My wife is pragnant and delievery expected is in March.
> Does co already know about pragnancy as i have mentioned it in medicals or Shall i call CO today or wait for his reply.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


Guys any suggestions please.

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire

Hi People. I am uploading documents for my visa application. I have following questions over color/scanned/certified copies of documents.
1. What if original document in colored pdf? For example, I received all my offer letters through email. How does it make sense to scan them again?
2. My Salary slips are also in color, as far as I know, none of the companies sign on salary(I may be wrong). So is it okay to upload the online generated color pdf of salary slip? why hassle of taking a copy/certify/color scan etc for original document?
3. I also have a online bank statement of HDFC which is also a color pdf. I have highlighted the salary credits using online tool. Should I certify these statements as well? I have last 5 years of statement nearly 100 documents, again copying & certifying these many documents is a pain. 
4. In recent time, IT returns are acknowledged online & they send you the pdf which does not required signature. Do we need to certify this as well.

All in all, my questions remain the same for all above scenarios, do we really need to do anything if original document itself is a pdf?

Please ignore my ignorance, I have read a lot on the forum but didn't see any post around original pdf docs.


----------



## Diligence

ajithingmire said:


> Hi People. I am uploading documents for my visa application. I have following questions over color/scanned/certified copies of documents.
> 1. What if original document in colored pdf? For example, I received all my offer letters through email. How does it make sense to scan them again?
> 2. My Salary slips are also in color, as far as I know, none of the companies sign on salary(I may be wrong). So is it okay to upload the online generated color pdf of salary slip? why hassle of taking a copy/certify/color scan etc for original document?
> 3. I also have a online bank statement of HDFC which is also a color pdf. I have highlighted the salary credits using online tool. Should I certify these statements as well? I have last 5 years of statement nearly 100 documents, again copying & certifying these many documents is a pain.
> 4. In recent time, IT returns are acknowledged online & they send you the pdf which does not required signature. Do we need to certify this as well.
> 
> All in all, my questions remain the same for all above scenarios, do we really need to do anything if original document itself is a pdf?
> 
> Please ignore my ignorance, I have read a lot on the forum but didn't see any post around original pdf docs.


You don't need to certify any of the above documents.Just upload the coloured scanned copy or if already in PDF upload it as it is!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire

You are awesome! That reply was faster than BOLT. This will save a lot of efforts for me. 
I have paid the fee day before yesterday & now uploading documents. It is taking hell lot of time even though I have collected all the documents. I am being extra cautious. The question is, what happens if CO is assigned before I complete uploading attachments? Will the option to add attachments be disabled? I hoping to complete this over the weekend, I believe they dont assign CO so early, what happens if they assign? please advise



Diligence said:


> You don't need to certify any of the above documents.Just upload the coloured scanned copy or if already in PDF upload it as it is!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

ajithingmire said:


> You are awesome! That reply was faster than BOLT. This will save a lot of efforts for me.
> I have paid the fee day before yesterday & now uploading documents. It is taking hell lot of time even though I have collected all the documents. I am being extra cautious. The question is, what happens if CO is assigned before I complete uploading attachments? Will the option to add attachments be disabled? I hoping to complete this over the weekend, I believe they dont assign CO so early, what happens if they assign? please advise


Don't worry the CO won't be allotted so early and as it is you normally get 15-20 days to upload your documents.And even if the CO gets allotted the upload documents does not get disabled till the time CO asks for documents,you upload and press the documents provided button.All the best for your application!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Diligence said:


> ajithingmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are awesome! That reply was faster than BOLT. This will save a lot of efforts for me.
> I have paid the fee day before yesterday & now uploading documents. It is taking hell lot of time even though I have collected all the documents. I am being extra cautious. The question is, what happens if CO is assigned before I complete uploading attachments? Will the option to add attachments be disabled? I hoping to complete this over the weekend, I believe they dont assign CO so early, what happens if they assign? please advise
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry the CO won't be allotted so early and as it is you normally get 15-20 days to upload your documents.And even if the CO gets allotted the upload documents does not get disabled till the time CO asks for documents,you upload and press the documents provided button.All the best for your application!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Option remains enabled even after pressing the document provided button. So don't worry, you can continue uploading as much and as long as you want till u reach limit of 60.


----------



## jaysmile4

Diligence said:


> You don't need to certify any of the above documents.Just upload the coloured scanned copy or if already in PDF upload it as it is!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


PDF's are fine. U don't need to scan. I to uploaded PDF's.


Jayesh.


----------



## Diligence

sat123 said:


> Option remains enabled even after pressing the document provided button. So don't worry, you can continue uploading as much and as long as you want till u reach limit of 60.


You are right

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

Hi ... Not seen any Grant for 261111 ict analyst ... Is quota over for this occupation .. please throw some light for 190


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

nickchamp said:


> Hi ... Not seen any Grant for 261111 ict analyst ... Is quota over for this occupation .. please throw some light for 190


Hi,

not sure but the last grant for this was on 18th August 2016 as seen on immitracker..m too waiting for the same..


----------



## sridharpp

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator) - Skilled nominated visa (subclass 190)
> EOI submitted: 21st Sept 2014
> EOI Total points: 65
> NSW invite: 7th April 2016
> Visa lodged: 29th May 2016
> Visa granted:13th October 2016
> 
> Regards,
> Asha


Congrats! 
This timeline and ANZSCO code is pretty much mine as well except a one month delay. I hope November would be my month! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Imran_Taufique

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hurray!!! Received our grant yesterday  Phew...!!!! It was a real long journey and I'm glad it turned out to be fruitful. Thanks to each and everyone who had helped me throughout...
> 
> Wishing all the applicants Best of Luck..!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Asha


@aadarsh25(Asha) - Many Congratulations ! I am having similar timelines as your. I am behind you....hope I get the VISA soon too


----------



## ihmar2002

ihmar2002 said:


> My son now 6, had speech delay diagnosis when he was just over 2.
> 
> With help of speech therapy and time he has improved. He is now school going and understand language as normal child. He speaks sentences but unclear at few sound such KA. He instead says TA.
> 
> At age 2, the kid had first neurological disease which was treated and cured and later we learned about his speech delay problem. He started speaking words at around 4y and now at age 6 he speaks sentences. His therapist says he will get normal in a year or two. We have been having speech theray few days a month.
> 
> I wanted to ask if this issue may lead us to visa rejection as I am soon suppose to take medical examination for immigration.
> 
> Please share your expert opinion, experiences, and your stories. I am quite worried and not sure of outcome, and whether I should proceed or with immigration process.
> 
> Thanks and kind regards.


Any one got grant or rejection on similar situation?


----------



## vinodn007

Hi all I am preparing to file my visa application.may I know if form 80 and 1221 is mandatory for spouse.i am the primary application.also do I need to fill both 80 and 1221 or just 80 will be enough.please share list of documents for primary and secondary application-spouse and children.
Thanks a lot in advance for your help


----------



## aussiedream87

vinodn007 said:


> Hi all I am preparing to file my visa application.may I know if form 80 and 1221 is mandatory for spouse.i am the primary application.also do I need to fill both 80 and 1221 or just 80 will be enough.please share list of documents for primary and secondary application-spouse and children.
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help


A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## andreyx108b

nickchamp said:


> Hi ... Not seen any Grant for 261111 ict analyst ... Is quota over for this occupation .. please throw some light for 190




Quota does not apply for visa grants based on anzsco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

aussiedream87 said:


> vinodn007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all I am preparing to file my visa application.may I know if form 80 and 1221 is mandatory for spouse.i am the primary application.also do I need to fill both 80 and 1221 or just 80 will be enough.please share list of documents for primary and secondary application-spouse and children.
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help
> 
> 
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf
> 
> Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this detailed list.t his will be very helpful..good luck to you.


----------



## aussiedream87

vinodn007 said:


> Thank you so much for this detailed list.t his will be very helpful..good luck to you.


Thank you and all the best to you as well.


----------



## anurag.vashist

aussiedream87 said:


> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf
> 
> Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


I don't think you need to upload all these documents upfront. Many of these are just optional and Co might not even ask for. But good to keep them ready. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Saman84

Hello guys, I got a question. As you probably know, my application also has been under assessment for a very long time. When I lodged my application I only uploaded my work references and contracts. For some stupid reason, I did not upload payslips, tax returns, etc. although I had them all prepared. They did the reference check soon after the lodge and never asked me for further documents.
I am now a little worried that it might be the reason my case is prolonged. I am thinking it might be good to upload them all now (5 months after last CO contact). On the other hand, the CO could have asked if they were not happy with the evidences. New docs may cause more delays.
Can't stop thinking about it. Could the delay be because of insufficient docs while they have not ask for it? (well they asked for more information twice, but for other evidences not work exp.)
Please advise.


----------



## vinodn007

anurag.vashist said:


> I don't think you need to upload all these documents upfront. Many of these are just optional and Co might not even ask for. But good to keep them ready.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


His anurag can you please help list the mandatory documents or if easier what are the optional ones.it will be very helpful for me.thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Since yesterday, I am trying access skill select website. When I click on "Login to Skill Select" following message appears :

The page cannot be displayed

Explanation:*There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed.

Try the following:

Refresh page:*Search for the page again by clicking the Refresh button. The timeout may have occurred due to Internet congestion.Check spelling:*Check that you typed the Web page address correctly. The address may have been mistyped.Access from a link:*If there is a link to the page you are looking for, try accessing the page from that link.

Technical Information (for support personnel)

Error Code: 500 Internal Server Error. The remote server has been paused or is in the process of being started. (70)
...............
Is the website down or something is wrong at my end. Pls respond. Thx.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## wtdm

Hello All,

Please clarify 1 query, Do we have to intimate CO by mail after uploading documents he requested ?

Because in letter he sent has mentioned below point

"*Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below."*

And in the same letter it has been mentioned as 

*"Submitting documents
Please submit documents by attaching them to your visa application using ImmiAccount or
at ImmiAccount. Do not email us to advise when you have attached
documents in ImmiAccount.
Documents uploaded through ImmiAccount will appear in your application details page. You
can log into ImmiAccount at any time to check which documents you have uploaded and
what remains outstanding."*

Anyone facing the same ????


----------



## Diligence

Do both.after uploading documents in immiaccount send a mail to the CO as well.


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtdm

Diligence said:


> Do both.after uploading documents in immiaccount send a mail to the CO as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


But on the same time they have mentioned - Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

What does it mean then ???


----------



## APAUL

*information required*



rahulddam said:


> any grants for ANZSCO 149914 - Financial instituition branch manager???


Hi,

Do you have list of duties for 149914. Also is there any whatsapp group for the same. Please guide .

Regards
A PAUL


----------



## Diligence

wtdm said:


> But on the same time they have mentioned - Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> What does it mean then ???


That's their standard language.I did both so I am suggesting the same for you.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

His rahejarajeev I am also getting the same issue when clicking on login to skillselect

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Saman84

Saman84 said:


> Hello guys, I got a question. As you probably know, my application also has been under assessment for a very long time. When I lodged my application I only uploaded my work references and contracts. For some stupid reason, I did not upload payslips, tax returns, etc. although I had them all prepared. They did the reference check soon after the lodge and never asked me for further documents.
> I am now a little worried that it might be the reason my case is prolonged. I am thinking it might be good to upload them all now (5 months after last CO contact). On the other hand, the CO could have asked if they were not happy with the evidences. New docs may cause more delays.
> Can't stop thinking about it. Could the delay be because of insufficient docs while they have not ask for it? (well they asked for more information twice, but for other evidences not work exp.)
> Please advise.


Would anybody please advise?


----------



## rahejarajeev

vinodn007 said:


> His rahejarajeev I am also getting the same issue when clicking on login to skillselect
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Mine started working now. I think it is something wrong with website for a short span of time.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## vinodn007

Need advise..in my EOI I have mentioned and filled only the employment and dates for which ACS said as skilled and relevant.qill it be a issue at visa stage as I did not mention other employment details which were not skilled and not relevant..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Mine still not working 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

vinodn007 said:


> Mine still not working
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Clear your browsing history. 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## vinodn007

Don't a few times. .laptop restarted..still same..tried different link etc..maybe I will give it some time now and check

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie

The website says cannot upload pdf. Any issues if we still try to upload pdf. Especially in form 1221, this is useful to merge the scan copies together.


----------



## Viveknagpal

10 months completed today since date of lodging...........:unamused:


----------



## Raj M

Viveknagpal said:


> 10 months completed today since date of lodging...........:unamused:


whats your profile details ??


----------



## Sf80

Viveknagpal said:


> 10 months completed today since date of lodging...........:unamused:


I'll pray for you... Four months since lodged and I am going crazy in 10 months I can't even imagine what you might be going thru


----------



## Viveknagpal

Raj M said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 months completed today since date of lodging...........:unamused:
> 
> 
> 
> whats your profile details ??
Click to expand...

133411 manufacturer SS SA 65 points


----------



## Saman84

Viveknagpal said:


> 133411 manufacturer SS SA 65 points


I hope you get it soon mate. I am also waiting for more than 9 months. I exactly know what you and your family have gone through. Are you onshore?


----------



## Viveknagpal

Saman84 said:


> Viveknagpal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 133411 manufacturer SS SA 65 points
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get it soon mate. I am also waiting for more than 9 months. I exactly know what you and your family have gone through. Are you onshore?
Click to expand...

Offshore


----------



## Saman84

I am guessing those cases which are taking too long probably are flagged for security background check or something. They did not ask for further information, seemed to be fine with the evidences, but all in a sudden they have gone on a long silence that seems like it lasts forever. It is really frustrating. I am onshore, but already considering some other options, can't wait forever. This is killing me indeed. 

Have you got any Australian-citizen relative? Did you send many emails at the early stages of the application asking for expedition? I am just trying to find a clue, what we have in common that has caused this significant delay!?


----------



## thomasjacob4

Just a thing that was running through my head - do u think AHC or DIBP calls/emails/visits my relatives in Australia? because Ive filled that in the 1221 and 80 forms about my aus contact/relatives. What if they didn't pick up the call ?


----------



## Saman84

I do not really know whether there are cases in which they call relatives or applicants or not. My team (at work) have been transferred to a new building that does not have a good mobile service. I got a lot of calls with broken voice and disconnected. I just assumed they were advertisers and recruiters as always they are the ones calling me. Now as I am not able to find a clue, I've started thinking about everything. We should try not to get paranoid. Lets cross our fingers, that's the only option we are left with :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thomasjacob4

Yea, even I think ive kind of gotten paranoid now - thinking of all possible scenarios. post your timeline dude



Saman84 said:


> I do not really know whether there are cases in which they call relatives or applicants or not. My team (at work) have been transferred to a new building that does not have a good mobile service. I got a lot of calls with broken voice and disconnected. I just assumed they were advertisers and recruiters as always they are the ones calling me. Now as I am not able to find a clue, I've started thinking about everything. We should try not to get paranoid. Lets cross our fingers, that's the only option we are left with :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saman84

Lodged on 7th of Jan
Last CO contact on 12th June, I replied in a few days

284 days :roll:


----------



## thomasjacob4

owwww painful. Can't imagine how you're waiting for so long. Ill pray for you.. till then watch comedy videos 




Saman84 said:


> Lodged on 7th of Jan
> Last CO contact on 12th June, I replied in a few days
> 
> 284 days :roll:


----------



## jontymorgan

jontymorgan said:


> You can add me:
> 
> jontymorgan 190 SA 7/10/16 NO 5 days
> 
> How do you find out which office is dealing with your case?


CO and office allocated today. My details are now:

jontymorgan 190 SA 7/10/16 NO adel


----------



## sat123

Saman84 said:


> I am guessing those cases which are taking too long probably are flagged for security background check or something. They did not ask for further information, seemed to be fine with the evidences, but all in a sudden they have gone on a long silence that seems like it lasts forever. It is really frustrating. I am onshore, but already considering some other options, can't wait forever. This is killing me indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you got any Australian-citizen relative? Did you send many emails at the early stages of the application asking for expedition? I am just trying to find a clue, what we have in common that has caused this significant delay!?


Can this be the reason? I have added details of aus relatives and have been waiting since close to 6 months.


----------



## Baskars1

Hi guys, I am already paid my Vac2 payment for my wife on 28 Aug 2016. So far two weeks time no news yet. How long it takes to grant the visa. Please advise guys I am worried about it. Thanks


----------



## Baskars1

Please advise friend is that true after VAC2 payment need to wait for a months to receive visa


----------



## vikaschandra

Baskars1 said:


> Please advise friend is that true after VAC2 payment need to wait for a months to receive visa


Well some applicants get it within a week and some have to wait for months..have patience you will get it soon


----------



## Baskars1

Thanks for your reply my dear friend...


----------



## cataliya

Hi everyone,
seniors can you plz advice on it. I have lodged my visa on 7th October. Yesterday CO contact for additional document i.e vaccination certificate, which I already sent.
My question is that If CO asked only for this certificate it means all other documents are ok? he might sent request for other additional documents as well in future?
How much time decision will come after CO contact...any idea???
Thanks


----------



## thisisgags

cataliya said:


> Hi everyone,
> seniors can you plz advice on it. I have lodged my visa on 7th October. Yesterday CO contact for additional document i.e vaccination certificate, which I already sent.
> My question is that If CO asked only for this certificate it means all other documents are ok? he might sent request for other additional documents as well in future?
> How much time decision will come after CO contact...any idea???
> Thanks




It may take from 3 months to 1 year. So, pls send back docs and just forget abt it, till you get grant. That's personal suggestion. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

thisisgags said:


> It may take from 3 months to 1 year. So, pls send back docs and just forget abt it, till you get grant. That's personal suggestion. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really? well sending documents is possible but forgetting not.
Lets see how it goes.thanks anyways


----------



## b allen

Day 302 and waiting and waiting and waiting...........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

b allen said:


> Day 302 and waiting and waiting and waiting...........
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


?Did you contact them?


----------



## aussiedream87

b allen said:


> Day 302 and waiting and waiting and waiting...........
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


May be u should contact them once to find out on the status. Guess you the old in Q waiting for grant.


----------



## wtdm

In which email address we should mail after uploading additional documents asked by CO ?


----------



## goauzzie

Can the CO contact be seen in immi login or EOI ?


----------



## Diligence

goauzzie said:


> Can the CO contact be seen in immi login or EOI ?


Can be seen in immiaccount when you login with your details!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtdm

*Do we have to contact CO to intimate that documents have been uploaded on [email protected] mail or any other specific mail Id ???*


----------



## Diligence

wtdm said:


> *Do we have to contact CO to intimate that documents have been uploaded on [email protected] mail or any other specific mail Id ???*


Send it on the mail I'd from which you received the request for documents.Send the reference of your application.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85

wtdm said:


> *Do we have to contact CO to intimate that documents have been uploaded on [email protected] mail or any other specific mail Id ???*



I am quoting the below details from the request letter sent by DIBP:

'You should provide the requested information by attaching the documents to your application through ImmiAccount.
Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application.'



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Ravikumar85 said:


> I am quoting the below details from the request letter sent by DIBP:
> 
> 'You should provide the requested information by attaching the documents to your application through ImmiAccount.
> Do not email attachments as this will cause delays in the processing of your application.'
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the documents should be submitted through immiaccount only not through email.You can intimate the CO through the email that u have submitted the documents that too is not mandatory.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

You should for sure click on 'Information Provided' button once you uploaded all your docs.


----------



## Luckyshetty

Hi guys,, 405 days completed,, wait continues,, visa lodged on 8 th September 2015,, NSW 190,,, what will happen,,, what is the maximum time


----------



## aussiedream87

wtdm said:


> *Do we have to contact CO to intimate that documents have been uploaded on [email protected] mail or any other specific mail Id ???*


You can intimate the team using the reference number for your case to [email protected].


----------



## kpandey

Luckyshetty said:


> Hi guys,, 405 days completed,, wait continues,, visa lodged on 8 th September 2015,, NSW 190,,, what will happen,,, what is the maximum time


Thats really unusual. What was the response from dibp? 

However long the external checks take, 400 days is ridiculous.


----------



## aussiedream87

Luckyshetty said:


> Hi guys,, 405 days completed,, wait continues,, visa lodged on 8 th September 2015,, NSW 190,,, what will happen,,, what is the maximum time


400 days thats a long wait. What are you timelines Shetty? Have you tried to reach out to them in the 405 days?


----------



## vipulg1980

Hi All,

This is to update all that with God's grace me & my family have received the Grant y'day, sharing my timeline below. 
Thanks to all forum members for being informative and helpful through the entire process. 
Wish you all a quick grant, which is just a matter of time.


*Timeline:*
ANZSCO: 222311 - Financial Investment Advisor
16/12/2014 : Vetasses Submitted
20/03/2015 : Vetasses Confirmed
08/06/2015 : PTE Score 90 (20 Points)
30/06/2015 : EOI Submitted - NSW (70+5 points)
10/12/2015 : Invite rcvd - NSW
17/12/2015 : Nomination Filed
12/02/2016 : PCC Completed
12/02/2016 : Invitation to file Visa Received
17/03/2016 : Visa Lodged
05/04/2016 : Medicals completed
29/04/2016 : CO Contacted
08/09/2016 : Employment Verification
17/10/2016 : Grant Received :rockon:
17/01/2017 : lane:


----------



## aussiedream87

vipulg1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to update all that with God's grace me & my family have received the Grant y'day, sharing my timeline below.
> Thanks to all forum members for being informative and helpful through the entire process.
> Wish you all a quick grant, which is just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> ANZSCO: 222311 - Financial Investment Advisor
> 16/12/2014 : Vetasses Submitted
> 20/03/2015 : Vetasses Confirmed
> 08/06/2015 : PTE Score 90 (20 Points)
> 30/06/2015 : EOI Submitted - NSW (70+5 points)
> 10/12/2015 : Invite rcvd - NSW
> 17/12/2015 : Nomination Filed
> 12/02/2016 : PCC Completed
> 12/02/2016 : Invitation to file Visa Received
> 17/03/2016 : Visa Lodged
> 05/04/2016 : Medicals completed
> 29/04/2016 : CO Contacted
> 08/09/2016 : Employment Verification
> 17/10/2016 : Grant Received :rockon:
> 17/01/2017 : lane:


Congratulations


----------



## Diligence

With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
My time line is as under:
15/07/2016 visa lodged
03/08/2016 Co contacted
19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
18/10/2016 visa granted
Entry date: 21/07/2017
Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
No employment verification 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyshetty

Applied on 8 September 2015
CO contacted on 20 Oct 2015 (requested for medicals and PCC) and submitted within a week,
High commission call (to me) 12 January 2016
Sent a mail to CO for update on 12 Feb 2016, got reply on 2 March (standard reply, like application under routine checks)
Second mail sent to CO in August, again got standard reply,,,
More than 10 times called,, reply like,,,no need any documents, will come back to you if required, please wait,,, This the story,,,


----------



## caofficearun

vipulg1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to update all that with God's grace me & my family have received the Grant y'day, sharing my timeline below.
> Thanks to all forum members for being informative and helpful through the entire process.
> Wish you all a quick grant, which is just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> ANZSCO: 222311 - Financial Investment Advisor
> 16/12/2014 : Vetasses Submitted
> 20/03/2015 : Vetasses Confirmed
> 08/06/2015 : PTE Score 90 (20 Points)
> 30/06/2015 : EOI Submitted - NSW (70+5 points)
> 10/12/2015 : Invite rcvd - NSW
> 17/12/2015 : Nomination Filed
> 12/02/2016 : PCC Completed
> 12/02/2016 : Invitation to file Visa Received
> 17/03/2016 : Visa Lodged
> 05/04/2016 : Medicals completed
> 29/04/2016 : CO Contacted
> 08/09/2016 : Employment Verification
> 17/10/2016 : Grant Received :rockon:
> 17/01/2017 : lane:


Congrats Vipul.. have a wonderful journey ahead..


----------



## caofficearun

Diligence said:


> With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
> My time line is as under:
> 15/07/2016 visa lodged
> 03/08/2016 Co contacted
> 19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
> 18/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 21/07/2017
> Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
> No employment verification
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congrats Diligence, all the best for you and your family for future.


----------



## Thunder123

Diligence said:


> With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
> My time line is as under:
> 15/07/2016 visa lodged
> 03/08/2016 Co contacted
> 19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
> 18/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 21/07/2017
> Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
> No employment verification
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hey...Many congratulations...Finally u have made it....


----------



## kpandey

Luckyshetty said:


> Applied on 8 September 2015
> CO contacted on 20 Oct 2015 (requested for medicals and PCC) and submitted within a week,
> High commission call (to me) 12 January 2016
> Sent a mail to CO for update on 12 Feb 2016, got reply on 2 March (standard reply, like application under routine checks)
> Second mail sent to CO in August, again got standard reply,,,
> More than 10 times called,, reply like,,,no need any documents, will come back to you if required, please wait,,, This the story,,,


If I were in your situation I would also ask them about the PCC and medical since these are valid only for 1 year and if I'm not mistaken the first entry should be before they expire.


----------



## Diligence

Thunder123 said:


> Hey...Many congratulations...Finally u have made it....


Yes finally!! All the best to u too!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123

Diligence said:


> Yes finally!! All the best to u too!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks....


----------



## sushil007

Diligence said:


> With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
> My time line is as under:
> 15/07/2016 visa lodged
> 03/08/2016 Co contacted
> 19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
> 18/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 21/07/2017
> Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
> No employment verification
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! 
Which state you are flying to?? And what is ur ANZSCO??


----------



## andreyx108b

Diligence said:


> With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
> My time line is as under:
> 15/07/2016 visa lodged
> 03/08/2016 Co contacted
> 19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
> 18/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 21/07/2017
> Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
> No employment verification
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

sushil007 said:


> Congratulations!!
> Which state you are flying to?? And what is ur ANZSCO??


ACT ,BUILDING Associate 312112

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy

Diligence said:


> With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
> My time line is as under:
> 15/07/2016 visa lodged
> 03/08/2016 Co contacted
> 19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
> 18/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 21/07/2017
> Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
> No employment verification
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congrats Diligence. You finally got it. Thanks for the advices too..


----------



## jontymorgan

My employment verification was done today by the AHC in Nairobi, just one day after the CO was allocated. Does that normally happen so quickly?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

vipulg1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to update all that with God's grace me & my family have received the Grant y'day, sharing my timeline below.
> Thanks to all forum members for being informative and helpful through the entire process.
> Wish you all a quick grant, which is just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> *Timeline:*
> ANZSCO: 222311 - Financial Investment Advisor
> 16/12/2014 : Vetasses Submitted
> 20/03/2015 : Vetasses Confirmed
> 08/06/2015 : PTE Score 90 (20 Points)
> 30/06/2015 : EOI Submitted - NSW (70+5 points)
> 10/12/2015 : Invite rcvd - NSW
> 17/12/2015 : Nomination Filed
> 12/02/2016 : PCC Completed
> 12/02/2016 : Invitation to file Visa Received
> 17/03/2016 : Visa Lodged
> 05/04/2016 : Medicals completed
> 29/04/2016 : CO Contacted
> 08/09/2016 : Employment Verification
> 17/10/2016 : Grant Received :rockon:
> 17/01/2017 : lane:



@vipulg1980 - Many Congratulations !!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Diligence said:


> With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
> My time line is as under:
> 15/07/2016 visa lodged
> 03/08/2016 Co contacted
> 19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
> 18/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 21/07/2017
> Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
> No employment verification
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


@Diligence - Congratulations !!! Wish you luck ahead.


----------



## kidu.nexus

Dear All,

Got my grant. Thanks to the forum and members who supported..


----------



## aussiedream87

jontymorgan said:


> My employment verification was done today by the AHC in Nairobi, just one day after the CO was allocated. Does that normally happen so quickly?


In few cases yes and few cases no. But good that there is some quick progress in your case. Cheers!!


----------



## aussiedream87

kidu.nexus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum and members who supported..


Congratulations. Could you kindly share your timelines..


----------



## Sithi

Diligence said:


> With the grace of Waheguru me and my family members got the visa grant letter today
> My time line is as under:
> 15/07/2016 visa lodged
> 03/08/2016 Co contacted
> 19/08/2016 submitted all documents.
> 18/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 21/07/2017
> Thanks to all the forum members for their support!!
> No employment verification
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congrats Diligence, Happy for you. Enjoy the moments


----------



## Imran_Taufique

kidu.nexus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum and members who supported..


@kidu.nexus - Congratulations !!!


----------



## AdHocFX

Hi all!
I was wondering what the "Sumbit applications" button is for on the "My applications summary" windows. Here is an image:

http: //reho.st/self/6b5dcb81589f3d595c458c37cb789afa1951efc5.jpg

You can select an application with the checkbox on the left, and then click on this button. I haven't tried, but do you know if it has anything to do with the process?

Cheers!


----------



## Luckyshetty

kpandey said:


> Luckyshetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 8 September 2015
> CO contacted on 20 Oct 2015 (requested for medicals and PCC) and submitted within a week,
> High commission call (to me) 12 January 2016
> Sent a mail to CO for update on 12 Feb 2016, got reply on 2 March (standard reply, like application under routine checks)
> Second mail sent to CO in August, again got standard reply,,,
> More than 10 times called,, reply like,,,no need any documents, will come back to you if required, please wait,,, This the story,,,
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in your situation I would also ask them about the PCC and medical since these are valid only for 1 year and if I'm not mistaken the first entry should be before they expire.
Click to expand...

Even I suggested to my agent as you said, but he is insisting me to wait until CO ask so,,, what to do, please suggest me


----------



## Diligence

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

edzel_dy said:


> Congrats Diligence. You finally got it. Thanks for the advices too..


Thanks and you are welcome!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Imran_Taufique said:


> @Diligence - Congratulations !!! Wish you luck ahead.


Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Sithi said:


> Congrats Diligence, Happy for you. Enjoy the moments


Thankyou!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trang_vietnam

Hi all! 
Just curious, is there anyone with state sponsorship had failed for any reasons?

We have just applied for 190 visa with Vic nomination since 8 Sep 2016. Someone told me if we have state sponsorship, we will have the visa for sure?


----------



## sat123

I am awaiting visa since last 6 months and have changed my employer last week. To me it seems to be very close and hopefully should get in next month or so. At this stage, do you think that I should update about my employment status and add another check which might further delay the process.


----------



## Kmoor

Hi guys... I have a question regarding 190 visa ... I applied to Victoria state nomination through their website and I received invitation for 190 visa on 4th of October... that is great ... they gave me 4 months to submit EOI ... but am currently 24 years old and 9 months ...I still miss 5 points to 60points .... I will be 25 in January...I didn't submit EOI yet... so am asking if I submit EOI before my 25th birthday... but I lodge the application on or after my 25th birthday... which date will be considered by the department... your suggestions will be appreciated ... thx a lot


----------



## sushil007

kidu.nexus said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum and members who supported..


Congratulation!


----------



## sushil007

Kmoor said:


> Hi guys... I have a question regarding 190 visa ... I applied to Victoria state nomination through their website and I received invitation for 190 visa on 4th of October... that is great ... they gave me 4 months to submit EOI ... but am currently 24 years old and 9 months ...I still miss 5 points to 60points .... I will be 25 in January...I didn't submit EOI yet... so am asking if I submit EOI before my 25th birthday... but I lodge the application on or after my 25th birthday... which date will be considered by the department... your suggestions will be appreciated ... thx a lot


You can submit EOI. But, while lodging visa you should have 60 points to prove it.


----------



## b allen

Day 303 and waiting and waiting and waiting...........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Can I do medical examination of me and my family without allocation of co.
If yes how can I proceed it?


----------



## manc0108

Jamil Sid said:


> Can I do medical examination of me and my family without allocation of co.
> If yes how can I proceed it?


Yes you can. Login to your immi account. Click on health assessment and generate HAP ID. Then call DIBP approved clinics and book appointment. Hope it helps


----------



## Jamil Sid

manc0108 said:


> Yes you can. Login to your immi account. Click on health assessment and generate HAP ID. Then call DIBP approved clinics and book appointment. Hope it helps


Thankyou.


----------



## ibbz87

guys i have just received the state nomination from SA. now i need to file my visa. only document that i am not sure about is PCC. i have uk pcc that i received in february after leaving uk.
i will get my pakistani pcc also but for my wife, she has nee passport with new name after marriage. she has not held any other passport before this. do i need to get her PCC in maiden name as well as in married name too? problem is the authorities wont give pcc with maiden bame because they require passport.
please advise

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have just received the state nomination from SA. now i need to file my visa. only document that i am not sure about is PCC. i have uk pcc that i received in february after leaving uk.
> i will get my pakistani pcc also but for my wife, she has nee passport with new name after marriage. she has not held any other passport before this. do i need to get her PCC in maiden name as well as in married name too? problem is the authorities wont give pcc with maiden bame because they require passport.
> please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congrats on the invite. If she doesnt have any other passports that is fine just apply with the new passport. They will issue the PCC with the name as in passport. Also carry ur marriage certificate.


----------



## ibbz87

aussiedream87 said:


> Congrats on the invite. If she doesnt have any other passports that is fine just apply with the new passport. They will issue the PCC with the name as in passport. Also carry ur marriage certificate.


Thanks.
so CO wont ask fro her pcc in maiden name before marriage.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## debs118

Guys, any idea if medical has to be done for non migrating family members. My CO has advised me get the name added to visa of my husband's daughter from his previous marriage. She is not migrating with us as my husband does not have her custody. Adding her to Visa will cost me too. What do I do . Should I ask for a waiver in case his ex wife does not approve . Please advice.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have just received the state nomination from SA. now i need to file my visa. only document that i am not sure about is PCC. i have uk pcc that i received in february after leaving uk.
> i will get my pakistani pcc also but for my wife, she has nee passport with new name after marriage. she has not held any other passport before this. do i need to get her PCC in maiden name as well as in married name too? problem is the authorities wont give pcc with maiden bame because they require passport.
> please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi,
Can I ask why in Pakistan she needs to change name after marriage? One of my friend here his he also did the same changing wife name and putting it on passport new one then the problems started for him..
Birth certificates new/old corrections
Marriage certificates new/old corrections
Then her educational certificates chaining was hell of a job then Affidavit . court orders etc
I will suggest if you haven't use her new name anywhere then keep the old name its better and save you in future also.


----------



## jitin81

147 days over and counting. Application still in received status. Missed AHC call on 16th August and haven't got a call back from them again till date. No employment verification done. Don't know what's going on?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> Thanks.
> so CO wont ask fro her pcc in maiden name before marriage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


CO can ask for her pcc from her address before marriage.


----------



## ibbz87

ManiSG said:


> CO can ask for her pcc from her address before marriage.


well then how am i going to get it when she does not have that name on the passport and old id card is also held by pakistan government?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> Can I ask why in Pakistan she needs to change name after marriage? One of my friend here his he also did the same changing wife name and putting it on passport new one then the problems started for him..
> Birth certificates new/old corrections
> Marriage certificates new/old corrections
> Then her educational certificates chaining was hell of a job then Affidavit . court orders etc
> I will suggest if you haven't use her new name anywhere then keep the old name its better and save you in future also.


well is not it normal anywhere in the world that wife adopts husbands surname? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> well then how am i going to get it when she does not have that name on the passport and old id card is also held by pakistan government?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


You can get that using the new passport and Marriage certificate . You need to get that one till birth to marriage date and from the current address marriage date to current date. If her old and new address in same district then only one pcc mentioning both addresses. Thats alright they won't ask you for old id or passport. But what I was suggesting you that you can face issues if on marriage certificate and passport name is not same ? education documents and birth certificate all with new name you need or it will make your case complex.


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> well is not it normal anywhere in the world that wife adopts husbands surname?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes people does that but its not necessary that you change it in official documents also then it make life difficult for you when it come to apply for any visa etc


----------



## ibbz87

ManiSG said:


> You can get that using the new passport and Marriage certificate . You need to get that one till birth to marriage date and from the current address marriage date to current date. If her old and new address in same district then only one pcc mentioning both addresses. Thats alright they won't ask you for old id or passport. But what I was suggesting you that you can face issues if on marriage certificate and passport name is not same ? education documents and birth certificate all with new name you need or it will make your case complex.


i just called my agent and he said that we need to mention any other names she or i had ever been known with and that is where we mention the documents that use the old name before marriage e.g. the birth certificate etc. i am not going to provide her educational documents because not claiming any points for here as such.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> i just called my agent and he said that we need to mention any other names she or i had ever been known with and that is where we mention the documents that use the old name before marriage e.g. the birth certificate etc. i am not going to provide her educational documents because not claiming any points for here as such.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


You have to provide for english proficiency otherwise she needs to take IELTS test . Yes you have to mention old name in application and form 80 but if its different on marriage certificates and passport case officer still ask for evidence like affidavit even court orders. Happened to my friend. My point is you just consider future possibilities and prepare your documents accordingly. Agents tends to make cases complex for their money but its my personal thought . Just wanted to help you out with my experiences . P.S I am not agent or any official but close friend have face same situation.


----------



## ibbz87

ManiSG said:


> You have to provide for english proficiency otherwise she needs to take IELTS test . Yes you have to mention old name in application and form 80 but if its different on marriage certificates and passport case officer still ask for evidence like affidavit even court orders. Happened to my friend. My point is you just consider future possibilities and prepare your documents accordingly. Agents tends to make cases complex for their money but its my personal thought . Just wanted to help you out with my experiences . P.S I am not agent of any official but close friend have face same situation.


thanks a lot for the help and really appreciate that 
her name on marriage certificate and birth certificate is same i.e. the name she adopted by birth. she is going for ielts because her medium of instruction was not 100% in english.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

ManiSG said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> guys i have just received the state nomination from SA. now i need to file my visa. only document that i am not sure about is PCC. i have uk pcc that i received in february after leaving uk.
> i will get my pakistani pcc also but for my wife, she has nee passport with new name after marriage. she has not held any other passport before this. do i need to get her PCC in maiden name as well as in married name too? problem is the authorities wont give pcc with maiden bame because they require passport.
> please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can I ask why in Pakistan she needs to change name after marriage? One of my friend here his he also did the same changing wife name and putting it on passport new one then the problems started for him..
> Birth certificates new/old corrections
> Marriage certificates new/old corrections
> Then her educational certificates chaining was hell of a job then Affidavit . court orders etc
> I will suggest if you haven't use her new name anywhere then keep the old name its better and save you in future also.
Click to expand...

I can assure you it is not mandatory by law.. People do it out of traditions/ sign of respect/love whatever  I can safely say this because I am Pakistani married and my name is same as what was entered on my birth certificate  I was never asked to change my name officially or unofficially


----------



## ibbz87

Sf80 said:


> I can assure you it is not mandatory by law.. People do it out of traditions/ sign of respect/love whatever  I can safely say this because I am Pakistani married and my name is same as what was entered on my birth certificate  I was never asked to change my name officially or unofficially


emmm i know but now it seems like that it can create issues so should i dont apply for her pr and apply for mine and then at later stage apply for partner visa for her?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

*190 Nomination*

Hello friends,

I have received invitation to nomination from NSW on October 13, 2016. I have accepted the invitation on October 17, 2016. Wanted to know, by when should I expect the invitation to Visa?

Thanks in anticipation.

Regards,
Jaanvi


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> emmm i know but now it seems like that it can create issues so should i dont apply for her pr and apply for mine and then at later stage apply for partner visa for her?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


No, apply her PR with you . Just be ready if CO asks for the proof of name change not a big deal even he/she asks for the court order you can manage that its not big issue but in my friend case affidavit was enough . 
My point mentioning was don't change name at all if its not required by the Government because its just give you a bit of headich every time you want to do something official like citizenship, job (educational docs and different on identity) etc. 
Go ahead with application Good luck.


----------



## ibbz87

ManiSG said:


> No, apply her PR with you . Just be ready if CO asks for the proof of name change not a big deal even he/she asks for the court order you can manage that its not big issue but in my friend case affidavit was enough .
> My point mentioning was don't change name at all if its not required by the Government because its just give you a bit of headich every time you want to do something official like citizenship, job (educational docs and different on identity) etc.
> Go ahead with application Good luck.


ok then i will proceed and lets see how it goes.
i will attach an affidavit too with my application mentioning this.
thanks for the help

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

ManiSG said:


> No, apply her PR with you . Just be ready if CO asks for the proof of name change not a big deal even he/she asks for the court order you can manage that its not big issue but in my friend case affidavit was enough .
> My point mentioning was don't change name at all if its not required by the Government because its just give you a bit of headich every time you want to do something official like citizenship, job (educational docs and different on identity) etc.
> Go ahead with application Good luck.


one more thing.
i contacted my agent and strange thing is he says that although online status of my application says approved but they have not yet received any email fro south australia nor did they get it from skillselect.
so unless i get the email i cant proceed further... really strange 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> one more thing.
> i contacted my agent and strange thing is he says that although online status of my application says approved but they have not yet received any email fro south australia nor did they get it from skillselect.
> so unless i get the email i cant proceed further... really strange
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


He is right. Unless you receive invite in Skillselect can't proceed so wait should get it soon. normally same time when approved for Victoria and NSW and sure about SA but should be quick one or two days.


----------



## Sf80

ibbz87 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you it is not mandatory by law.. People do it out of traditions/ sign of respect/love whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can safely say this because I am Pakistani married and my name is same as what was entered on my birth certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never asked to change my name officially or unofficially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmm i know but now it seems like that it can create issues so should i dont apply for her pr and apply for mine and then at later stage apply for partner visa for her?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Don't do that cause later applying for her will be a bigger problem better include her in your application... Have your marriage certificate translation ready hope it will be easy for you
Good luck


----------



## ibbz87

Sf80 said:


> Don't do that cause later applying for her will be a bigger problem better include her in your application... Have your marriage certificate translation ready hope it will be easy for you
> Good luck


yes i have a computerised marriage certificate 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

jitin81 said:


> 147 days over and counting. Application still in received status. Missed AHC call on 16th August and haven't got a call back from them again till date. No employment verification done. Don't know what's going on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Hello there,

Did u tried calling them on +61731367000 and asking what they r upto....

ATB!


----------



## ibbz87

i got invitation email today from dibp. My agent is stating that deadline given by them is 30th november.
this is less than 60 days. dont they give 60 days to lodge visa?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rscorpio2001

Congrats IBBZ87


----------



## Viveknagpal

307 days :cold_sweat:


----------



## ibbz87

rscorpio2001 said:


> Congrats IBBZ87


thanks a lot.
Ok guys a lot of complexities in my case. when i went for my FRC 2, of my sisters are not on the list so that will be sorted tomorrow IA.
i need to know if i dont apply for my spouse's pr, do i still need her FRC from birts as well as pcc and medicals?
she is struggling to achieve desired band in english as her medium of study was not all in english and was mostly arabic and urdu.
i need your advise guys as i only have till 30th of november to file my visa and a lot of documents to prepare

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Did u tried calling them on +61731367000 and asking what they r upto....
> 
> ATB!


Hi. I had called them on 23rd Sept and got the standard reply that it's being actively processed by the CO. Will try again in few days time.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

ibbz87 said:


> rscorpio2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats IBBZ87
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot.
> Ok guys a lot of complexities in my case. when i went for my FRC 2, of my sisters are not on the list so that will be sorted tomorrow IA.
> i need to know if i dont apply for my spouse's pr, do i still need her FRC from birts as well as pcc and medicals?
> she is struggling to achieve desired band in english as her medium of study was not all in english and was mostly arabic and urdu.
> i need your advise guys as i only have till 30th of november to file my visa and a lot of documents to prepare
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

She can try PTE that is relatively easy... Plus spouse functional English prove is usually asked by co (when assigned) which means you can lodge your application practically without pcc medicals etc (I did that and provided all when co asked for it)

By the way what is FRC 2?


----------



## aussiedream87

ibbz87 said:


> i got invitation email today from dibp. My agent is stating that deadline given by them is 30th november.
> this is less than 60 days. dont they give 60 days to lodge visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


60 days is time frame given as far I know.


----------



## Sf80

aussiedream87 said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got invitation email today from dibp. My agent is stating that deadline given by them is 30th november.
> this is less than 60 days. dont they give 60 days to lodge visa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 60 days is time frame given as far I know.
Click to expand...

Agent do keep a week as contingency so quite normal


----------



## wajahat.ku

Absolutely right !


----------



## andreyx108b

Jamil Sid said:


> Can I do medical examination of me and my family without allocation of co.
> If yes how can I proceed it?




You can.

Generate HAP id via my health declarations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajithingmire

Hi seniors, I have lodged application a week ago(13-Oct) & submitted almost all documents except wife's functional knowledge letter from college/university. I am worried now. Can anyone tell if CO starts accessing application immediately? How much time do I have to get this document? I am currently not in the city where my wife completed her degree, I am facing lot of challenges to get the letter remotely. Its 2.30 am & am still awake because I am very tensed because of this unexpected delay(though I started contacting people on time, there's a delay because of my current location & all old friends are not so helpful now  )


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ajithingmire said:


> Hi seniors, I have lodged application a week ago(13-Oct) & submitted almost all documents except wife's functional knowledge letter from college/university. I am worried now. Can anyone tell if CO starts accessing application immediately? How much time do I have to get this document? I am currently not in the city where my wife completed her degree, I am facing lot of challenges to get the letter remotely. Its 2.30 am & am still awake because I am very tensed because of this unexpected delay(though I started contacting people on time, there's a delay because of my current location & all old friends are not so helpful now  )


@ajithingmire - Normally CO allocation is not so soon. Even if CO was to get allocated, your application would not get any negative impact due to missing function English document proof.

Did you upload your spouse's Highest Educational attained Proof (College Degree, School Certificates, etc). In most cases COs may not even ask for additional confirmation. Though, it is better to get a letter/declaration from the institute for the mode of delivery of the Education to be covered better in case a CO has this doubt.

I repeat, a CO may not even ask for further additional confirmation once the Highest Educational College proof is provided (printed in English).

Do not worry and stop having sleepless nights for this reason. There are more thing to worry about and keep our patience for....

The biggest thing would be the wait! So keep your stock reserved for that, and already you have initiated the effort for obtaining your spouses functional knowledge letter, thus whenever you obtain that, just upload and notify CO about the upload. Even though notifying CO may not even be necessary as they depend solely on docs attached to the immi account.

Chill and prepare for the W A I T  

Best of LUCK!


----------



## ibbz87

Sf80 said:


> She can try PTE that is relatively easy... Plus spouse functional English prove is usually asked by co (when assigned) which means you can lodge your application practically without pcc medicals etc (I did that and provided all when co asked for it)
> 
> By the way what is FRC 2?


family registration certificate from nadra 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

sat123 said:


> I am awaiting visa since last 6 months and have changed my employer last week. To me it seems to be very close and hopefully should get in next month or so. At this stage, do you think that I should update about my employment status and add another check which might further delay the process.


Also to add to complexity, my anzco code is changing with new job. Will this create any issues?

Can anyone experienced guide. ?


----------



## aussiedream87

sat123 said:


> Also to add to complexity, my anzco code is changing with new job. Will this create any issues?
> 
> Can anyone experienced guide. ?


It should be fine and dont think it would make any difference at this stage (as you are waiting for your grant)


----------



## Sf80

ibbz87 said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She can try PTE that is relatively easy... Plus spouse functional English prove is usually asked by co (when assigned) which means you can lodge your application practically without pcc medicals etc (I did that and provided all when co asked for it)
> 
> By the way what is FRC 2?
> 
> 
> 
> family registration certificate from nadra
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Is this some new document? ?I don't have this ...


----------



## cataliya

Sf80 said:


> Is this some new document? ?I don't have this ...


FRC is Family Registration Certificate, there are 2 kinds of FRC's .Firstly FRC by birth ,which is for showing your parents and siblings along with you and secondly FRC by Marriage,which is for showing your spouse and kids. If you are married ,you should have both.you can get it done online by logging t o Pak identity website and you will get your certificate in 4-5 hours by email.


----------



## Sf80

cataliya said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this some new document? ?I don't have this ...
> 
> 
> 
> FRC is Family Registration Certificate, there are 2 kinds of FRC's .Firstly FRC by birth ,which is for showing your parents and siblings along with you and secondly FRC by Marriage,which is for showing your spouse and kids. If you are married ,you should have both.you can get it done online by logging t o Pak identity website and you will get your certificate in 4-5 hours by email.
Click to expand...

Bless you I was absolutely unaware of this..,


----------



## b allen

Day 304 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkmelbourne

Does anyone has GSM Adelaide contact number where they pick the phone and respond. Please share?

Waiting for last 5 months for VISA GRANT.However, all documents provided 3 months back. Only claimed points for Australia work exp. No other country work experience has been claimed.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

rkmelbourne said:


> Does anyone has GSM Adelaide contact number where they pick the phone and respond. Please share?
> 
> Waiting for last 5 months for VISA GRANT.However, all documents provided 3 months back. Only claimed points for Australia work exp. No other country work experience has been claimed.


Hi,

Try this +61731367000


----------



## SUJBRIS

Jamaloo said:


> can any one tell me what is the timeline for invitaion after EOI submission for 60 pointers in NSW ??????visa 190


Hi,
It depends upon which occupational category you have applied for and also make sure your profession is currently being sponsored by NSW


----------



## ibbz87

cataliya said:


> FRC is Family Registration Certificate, there are 2 kinds of FRC's .Firstly FRC by birth ,which is for showing your parents and siblings along with you and secondly FRC by Marriage,which is for showing your spouse and kids. If you are married ,you should have both.you can get it done online by logging t o Pak identity website and you will get your certificate in 4-5 hours by email.


do i need it for my wife too as in her by birth fcr even though i have her computerised birth certificate?



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

guys i need some more help please.
today i heard the news that my wife is pregnant. can i still add her to my application without any more documents? or she cant go through medicals when she is pregnant?
please advise 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ibbz87 said:


> guys i need some more help please.
> today i heard the news that my wife is pregnant. can i still add her to my application without any more documents? or she cant go through medicals when she is pregnant?
> please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


She cant go through medicals during her pregnancy it is not safe..


----------



## ibbz87

vikaschandra said:


> She cant go through medicals during her pregnancy it is not safe..


ohhh so it means all of my effort is gone to waste now and i cant apply for my visa?
is not it safe to have x rays done with lead sheet now a days?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

ibbz87 said:


> vikaschandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> She cant go through medicals during her pregnancy it is not safe..
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh so it means all of my effort is gone to waste now and i cant apply for my visa?
> is not it safe to have x rays done with lead sheet now a days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Please mention in the medicals she is pregnant ... X-rays can still be done with protecting sheet... Mention In medicals sometime they exempt X-ray and ask for skin test or blood test to check TB so don't worry there are a lot of members with pregnant partners so don't worry and again do mention it that she is pregnant . Good luck with your application


----------



## Sandyimmi

Guys..has the priority changed? I am noticing that 189 lodged after 1 july 2016 are getting cleared more or less within 90 days..whereas 190 are taking time.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

*Waiting eagerly - 190*

Hello Guys,
I have been a silent reader so far. I am in the same boat like many of our fellow mates in this forum. 

ICT Business Analyst - 261111
IELTS: (LRWS 9 7 7 9) - Overall 8
ACS Result - 13 Jan 2016
VIC EOI Submission - 30 Jan 2016
VIC EOI Acknowledgement - 15 Feb 2016
VIC Approval & PR Invite - 11 Mar 2016
VISA Lodged: 13 Apr 2016
Meds & PCC - 20 Apr 2016
1st CO contact (Form 80 req): 24 May 2016 (Submitted on 4 Jun 2016)
2nd CO Contact (additional info): 31 Aug 2016 (Submitted on 6 Sep 2016)

VISA GRANT : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahejarajeev

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have been a silent reader so far. I am in the same boat like many of our fellow mates in this forum.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> IELTS: (LRWS 9 7 7 9) - Overall 8
> ACS Result - 13 Jan 2016
> VIC EOI Submission - 30 Jan 2016
> VIC EOI Acknowledgement - 15 Feb 2016
> VIC Approval & PR Invite - 11 Mar 2016
> VISA Lodged: 13 Apr 2016
> Meds & PCC - 20 Apr 2016
> 1st CO contact (Form 80 req): 24 May 2016 (Submitted on 4 Jun 2016)
> 2nd CO Contact (additional info): 31 Aug 2016 (Submitted on 6 Sep 2016)
> 
> VISA GRANT : :fingerscrossed:


Hi Dreamer, Have patience you are thru , just a matter of time. Your point break up ?

regards, Rajeev


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Dreamer, Have patience you are thru , just a matter of time. Your point break up ?
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Overall 60 (55 + 5) mate.


----------



## rahejarajeev

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Overall 60 (55 + 5) mate.


Wow ! I am also 55+5 BA , so we guys have chance ...........although I have not yet received acknowledgement for my vic application on 29th Sep.

regards, Rajeev


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

rahejarajeev said:


> Wow ! I am also 55+5 BA , so we guys have chance ...........although I have not yet received acknowledgement for my vic application on 29th Sep.
> 
> regards, Rajeev




So all the best Rajeev. Let's hope for the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> So all the best Rajeev. Let's hope for the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx   

regards, Rajeev


----------



## ibbz87

Sf80 said:


> Please mention in the medicals she is pregnant ... X-rays can still be done with protecting sheet... Mention In medicals sometime they exempt X-ray and ask for skin test or blood test to check TB so don't worry there are a lot of members with pregnant partners so don't worry and again do mention it that she is pregnant . Good luck with your application


thanks you have put my mind to rest .
i was reading somewhere that sometimes CO refuse the medicals taken during pregnancy.
i have also read that it is safe to conduct chest xrays given that abdominal area if covered with lead protective sheets.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my 190 visa application on Oct 13th. I havnt been allocated a CO yet. I have been going through this thread and noticed that they take more than the usual 3 months to issue the grant. Is this a general issue or only for complicated cases. I dont have dependents and have not claimed points for experience. I have 55+5 points which should be straightforward to verify. 30 points for age which can be verified by birth certificate and passport, 15 education verified by degree certificates, transcripts and EA skill assessment, 10 points for IELTS verified by the IELTS result certificate and the 5 points SS. Have there been cases where simple application like mine also tend to take more than 3 months for the grant to be issued?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sezar201

Hi Friends,

Could you please give me some advice:
I am willing to apply for visa 190, as my IELTS result was bad (LWRS:7 6 8 8.5).
I've got my PhD in Australia and with the new system I would have 30 points + 25 points for my age.
My plan is to apply for NSW. My qualification is assessed as an Electrical Engineer (ANZSCO 233311).

My current visa which is student visa will expire by the next month (November 30th). I should apply and need to be invited before that time.

Do you have any experience about NSW invitation process for 233311? How long will it take?
And is it good to apply for 190 and If I get IELTS then apply for 189?

Much appreciated in advance for you help.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application on Oct 13th. I havnt been allocated a CO yet. I have been going through this thread and noticed that they take more than the usual 3 months to issue the grant. Is this a general issue or only for complicated cases. I dont have dependents and have not claimed points for experience. I have 55+5 points which should be straightforward to verify. 30 points for age which can be verified by birth certificate and passport, 15 education verified by degree certificates, transcripts and EA skill assessment, 10 points for IELTS verified by the IELTS result certificate and the 5 points SS. Have there been cases where simple application like mine also tend to take more than 3 months for the grant to be issued?
> 
> Thanks in advance


@kd87 - Yes. There are cases which are simple but still take extended time. There is no defined logic/criteria on the expected time for GRANT. Seeing so many cases, looks like there is no defined timelines or algorithm or priority on basis of which the cases are being assessed. Mostly I would say it is up to the CO. Thus, basically its chance!

CO being humans respond differently case to case basis. Few keep asking for documents which other CO wont (for eg, regarding Spouse English Proficiency, etc). other COs wont go into minor details and process faster and have quick turn around times. 

Let's HOPE for quick GRANT(s). Though, wait/patience is the best friend until then


----------



## Ravikumar85

Imran_Taufique said:


> @kd87 - Yes. There are cases which are simple but still take extended time. There is no defined logic/criteria on the expected time for GRANT. Seeing so many cases, looks like there is no defined timelines or algorithm or priority on basis of which the cases are being assessed. Mostly I would say it is up to the CO. Thus, basically its chance!
> 
> 
> 
> CO being humans respond differently case to case basis. Few keep asking for documents which other CO wont (for eg, regarding Spouse English Proficiency, etc). other COs wont go into minor details and process faster and have quick turn around times.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's HOPE for quick GRANT(s). Though, wait/patience is the best friend until then




That's 100% true Imran. You're in the queue for a considerable amount of time if I'm not wrong. Haven't you contract the Brisbane team yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Ravikumar85 said:


> That's 100% true Imran. You're in the queue for a considerable amount of time if I'm not wrong. Haven't you contract the Brisbane team yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Ravikumar85 - You are correct.....long time now....since April'16. 
Countless times....mails and calls, but as we are all so familiar now. STANDARD REPLY!

So waiting ... with HOPE!


----------



## 1322146

Does anyone know if family members who are not included in the application for 190 (my partner is already in Australia) need to undergo health examination? What i mean is I declare him as a partner but he's not included in my application. Thanks!


----------



## suman.rani

Dt of visa lodge 5th april, 2016.no co contact. Application status Received. Waiting...


----------



## Thunder123

Hi All,

By the grace of God, me and my wife have been granted the Visa today.
I am thankful to all the members of this forum who have helped me in achieving this. This is a great forum where we help each other to fulfill our dreams.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Thunder123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God, me and my wife have been granted the Visa today.
> I am thankful to all the members of this forum who have helped me in achieving this. This is a great forum where we help each other to fulfill our dreams.


*@Thunder123* - Great news ! Congratulations for getting it. Please share you timelines.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Thunder123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God, me and my wife have been granted the Visa today.
> I am thankful to all the members of this forum who have helped me in achieving this. This is a great forum where we help each other to fulfill our dreams.


Congrats ! Pls share your points break up as well .

regards, Rajeev


----------



## Imran_Taufique

MrElliot said:


> Does anyone know if family members who are not included in the application for 190 (my partner is already in Australia) need to undergo health examination? What i mean is I declare him as a partner but he's not included in my application. Thanks!


*@MrElliot* - Only members included in the VISA application need to undergo the Health Examination Tests. Any family members (including partner) who are not part of the application need not undergo the Checkup.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

suman.rani said:


> Dt of visa lodge 5th april, 2016.no co contact. Application status Received. Waiting...


*@suman.rani * - Please share your timelines. I am sure you must have contacted the dept too in the last 6 months since your VISA filing.

_Mine is as below:_
ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability(IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
NSW Application Lodged: 31/01/2016
DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
Medicals Done: 28/02/2016
VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
PCC uploaded - India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
1st CO Contact: 12/07/2016 (GSM Bribane) - requested additional Employment experience proof
Additional Docs uploaded: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail to my current company to the Company Verification dept), No news on other companies
VISA Grant Received: XX/XX/201X


----------



## Thunder123

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@Thunder123* - Great news ! Congratulations for getting it. Please share you timelines.


My time line is as under:
19/08/2016 visa lodged
30/08/2016 Co contacted
16/09/2016 Call from AHC
20/09/2016 submitted docs to CO
21/10/2016 visa granted
Entry date: 03/08/2017


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Thunder123 said:


> My time line is as under:
> 19/08/2016 visa lodged
> 30/08/2016 Co contacted
> 16/09/2016 Call from AHC
> 20/09/2016 submitted docs to CO
> 21/10/2016 visa granted
> Entry date: 03/08/2017


*@Thunder123* - What was the requested documents from CO on 30/08 ? What did they ask and confirm on 16/09? And what were the additional docs that you submitted on 20/09?

Good part is that you grant was fastrack!! Feels nice to see cases like yours.


----------



## Thunder123

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats ! Pls share your points break up as well .
> 
> regards, Rajeev


Age-30
PTE Academic-10
Qualifications-15
Work Experience-5
SS-5


----------



## Diligence

Thunder123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God, me and my wife have been granted the Visa today.
> I am thankful to all the members of this forum who have helped me in achieving this. This is a great forum where we help each other to fulfill our dreams.


Congrats finally u got it too

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@Thunder123* - What was the requested documents from CO on 30/08 ? What did they ask and confirm on 16/09? And what were the additional docs that you submitted on 20/09?
> 
> Good part is that you grant was fastrack!! Feels nice to see cases like yours.


CO requested for partners PCC , submitted the same on 20/9.
I received multiple calls, 5, from AHC asking for my HR to respond to their mail. Finally got a call on 5/10 asking for my r&r


----------



## Thunder123

Diligence said:


> Congrats finally u got it too
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yes.. thanks a lot...


----------



## dreamsanj

Thunder123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God, me and my wife have been granted the Visa today.
> I am thankful to all the members of this forum who have helped me in achieving this. This is a great forum where we help each other to fulfill our dreams.


Great congrats,

R


----------



## Rohit R

I am in the same situation. I have received the nomination from NSW but have not applied for VISA yet. Currently, I am collecting the documents. Due to pregnant wife, i am really very confused regarding medicals and PCC. I don't want to go for her medicals at the moment. We will do it later post delivery. Could you guys please suggest when should I go for my own medicals and PCC as initial entry date will entirely depends on my medicals/PCC.

*Please suggest should I start my own medicals/PCC or do it along with wife?*

Thanks



ibbz87 said:


> thanks you have put my mind to rest .
> i was reading somewhere that sometimes CO refuse the medicals taken during pregnancy.
> i have also read that it is safe to conduct chest xrays given that abdominal area if covered with lead protective sheets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@MrElliot* - Only members included in the VISA application need to undergo the Health Examination Tests. Any family members (including partner) who are not part of the application need not undergo the Checkup.


hi i whether or not you your partner in included in application. he/she has to go through health examination. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123

dreamsanj said:


> Great congrats,
> 
> R


Thanks..


----------



## ibbz87

Rohit R said:


> I am in the same situation. I have received the nomination from NSW but have not applied for VISA yet. Currently, I am collecting the documents. Due to pregnant wife, i am really very confused regarding medicals and PCC. I don't want to go for her medicals at the moment. We will do it later post delivery. Could you guys please suggest when should I go for my own medicals and PCC as initial entry date will entirely depends on my medicals/PCC.
> 
> *Please suggest should I start my own medicals/PCC or do it along with wife?*
> 
> Thanks


hi
i have got my pcc along with my wife ttgot. I have consulted with radiologist one's who are designated by dibp.
They stated that after the end of 1st trimester i.e. after initial 13 weeks of pregnancy, it is absolutely safe to conduct chest xray while covering the abdominal area with lead sheets and it wont be exposed to x rays.
so i will go for her and mine medicals after 7th December inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Even i have heard the same bro but really do not want to proceed with it. I will wait for few more months. Any suggestion when should i go for my own medicals/PCC in my case ?



ibbz87 said:


> hi
> i have got my pcc along with my wife ttgot. I have consulted with radiologist one's who are designated by dibp.
> They stated that after the end of 1st trimester i.e. after initial 13 weeks of pregnancy, it is absolutely safe to conduct chest xray while covering the abdominal area with lead sheets and it wont be exposed to x rays.
> so i will go for her and mine medicals after 7th December inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Rohit R said:


> Even i have heard the same bro but really do not want to proceed with it. I will wait for few more months. Any suggestion when should i go for my own medicals/PCC in my case ?


i see that is your call to make.
and for the medical and pcc you need to request the CO first to defer them for your wife till biefer I think the wise iption would be to go for them together because your application won't be processed any further even if you supply your own pcc and medical
so better to go for them together with your wife and kid inshAllah after the birth

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## starkid

I received grant today.

263212. My points are Age- 30 points English- 20 points Degree - 15 points Experience - 5 points .

Visa applied on 22 Aug. CO asked PCC and medical on 29 Aug. i am oitside India and so got india pcc on 7 Oct. Best of luck to all of you


----------



## rahejarajeev

Dear Friends,
I have applied for US PCC from India. Is their any way to check the status of my PCC ? 

regards, Rajeev


----------



## sultan_azam

starkid said:


> I received grant today.
> 
> 263212. My points are Age- 30 points English- 20 points Degree - 15 points Experience - 5 points .
> 
> Visa applied on 22 Aug. CO asked PCC and medical on 29 Aug. i am oitside India and so got india pcc on 7 Oct. Best of luck to all of you



congrats starkid


----------



## meraprvisa

can anyone tell me the procedure for PCC from PSK ?

also please confirm if PSK issues the PCC the same day.

i have a doubt- please confirm if PSK sends documents for approval to your areas police station and gives PCC after confirmation from police.. in that case the process will be longer.. 

or 

we simply book appointment at PSK. submit docs and fees and get PCC the same day

please confirm...


----------



## sultan_azam

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone tell me the procedure for PCC from PSK ?
> 
> also please confirm if PSK issues the PCC the same day.
> 
> i have a doubt- please confirm if PSK sends documents for approval to your areas police station and gives PCC after confirmation from police.. in that case the process will be longer..
> 
> or
> 
> we simply book appointment at PSK. submit docs and fees and get PCC the same day
> 
> please confirm...



create an account in passport website- fill online application form- pay fee- book appointment - visit psk on the day of appointment with required documents, use document advisor for list of documents

case 1 pcc on spot - it will be given if your passport isn't too old (thumb rule < 6 years), 2ndly your passport address and current address are same

case 2 pcc after police verification - if your passport is old ( thumb rule > 6 years ), your current address is different from passport address

case 2 doesnt take much time, should be over in 10-15 days on average


----------



## Imran_Taufique

starkid said:


> I received grant today.
> 
> 263212. My points are Age- 30 points English- 20 points Degree - 15 points Experience - 5 points .
> 
> Visa applied on 22 Aug. CO asked PCC and medical on 29 Aug. i am oitside India and so got india pcc on 7 Oct. Best of luck to all of you


*@starkid* - Congratulations !! Wish you luck...


----------



## thisisgags

Thunder123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of God, me and my wife have been granted the Visa today.
> 
> I am thankful to all the members of this forum who have helped me in achieving this. This is a great forum where we help each other to fulfill our dreams.




Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

starkid said:


> I received grant today.
> 
> 263212. My points are Age- 30 points English- 20 points Degree - 15 points Experience - 5 points .
> 
> Visa applied on 22 Aug. CO asked PCC and medical on 29 Aug. i am oitside India and so got india pcc on 7 Oct. Best of luck to all of you




Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Day 305 and waiting and waiting and waiting...........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

guys i have a query related to UK PCC.
i left uk on 18th of jan 2016 and received my PCC on 4th of february 2016.
i have not been to UK after that. i am going to file my visa in next month so would my CO ask me to get new PCC from UK?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows

Hi all,

As per my timeline, I am eligible to apply to SA if I have 80 points but I have just 70 points as of now. Do I still stand a chance to apply in the SA Website for 190 visa ? I am going to write my PTE again to get 20 points but just want to confirm the possibilities with you all.
Also, is there a cutoff date for offshore application for 190 visa to SA just like ACT had a cutoff, is anyone aware? 

My Timeline:
__________________
212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE-A) 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 70 points

Your guidance will help me decide soon.
Thank you.


----------



## suman.rani

Imran_Taufique said:


> suman.rani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dt of visa lodge 5th april, 2016.no co contact. Application status Received. Waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> *@suman.rani * - Please share your timelines. I am sure you must have contacted the dept too in the last 6 months since your VISA filing.
> 
> _Mine is as below:_
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability(IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Application Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals Done: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC uploaded - India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Contact: 12/07/2016 (GSM Bribane) - requested additional Employment experience proof
> Additional Docs uploaded: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail to my current company to the Company Verification dept), No news on other companies
> VISA Grant Received: XX/XX/201X
Click to expand...

. 


@imran .anzco code 233311 electrical engr. Nsw state sponsorship on 1st march 2016, visa lodge 05 april 2016, when enquired by general enquiry form dibp got to know that brisbane team is processing application. Called dibp thrice. Standard reply that its in processing stage. Total 4 companies experience. Got to know from hr of 3rd company verification happened around 12 th sep 2016. Rest companies no contact as per hr dept.


----------



## Sandyimmi

As per immitracker visa 189 people who lodged since july 2016 are getting grants within 90 days...whereas 190 are waiting...what happened to priority?


----------



## SUJBRIS

Dear friends !! Can anyone update on NSW invitation for Internal Auditor !! I have 65+5 points !! Can I expect to get invitation anytime soon? What was the points for recent invitation from NSW under this profession !!
Valuable informations are always appreciated !! Thnx


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have a query related to UK PCC.
> i left uk on 18th of jan 2016 and received my PCC on 4th of february 2016.
> i have not been to UK after that. i am going to file my visa in next month so would my CO ask me to get new PCC from UK?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



get a new one, it will help you get a relaxed IED(initial entry date)


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> get a new one, it will help you get a relaxed IED(initial entry date)


it is kind of hard to get a new one when i am in pakistan as i need 2 proof of addresses here and i only have one that is only bank statement.
would CO give me atleast few days for IED?
i dont mind travelling for a week or so to activate my visa

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> get a new one, it will help you get a relaxed IED(initial entry date)


 would not IED deopend on PCC from home country given that i have not been to UK since the issuance of UK pcc

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

Sf80 said:


> Bless you I was absolutely unaware of this..,


Thanks for the blessings...All that I need


----------



## aurora.a

SUJBRIS said:


> Dear friends !! Can anyone update on NSW invitation for Internal Auditor !! I have 65+5 points !! Can I expect to get invitation anytime soon? What was the points for recent invitation from NSW under this profession !!
> Valuable informations are always appreciated !! Thnx




An internal auditor with 65+5 was invited by nsw on September 30. I don't know what his English points was though, but I think you can expect an invite soon. It's not a very popular occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indrand

Visa type - ICT Project 135112 
ACS application done on 12 July - 10 days
VIC State Nomination done on 23 July - 12 days
Visa Lodge Subclass 190 done on 13 Aug
Medicals done on 30 Aug
Visa Grant on 19 Oct
Remember to fill in Form 1221 and 80 and submit everything with your application

I am an onshore applicant, currently living and working in Melbourne already. I applied and did everything myself. Migration agents are useless. I sent a mass email to 10 different agents IN AUSTRALIA. Half of them said i don't qualify because although i had 10 years project management experience acknowledged by ACS they also said "employment after April 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager)". I chose to ignore the agents and decided to apply on my own. Now 3 months later I already have my visa granted 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

indrand said:


> Visa type - ICT Project 135112
> ACS application done on 12 July - 10 days
> VIC State Nomination done on 23 July - 12 days
> Visa Lodge Subclass 190 done on 13 Aug
> Medicals done on 30 Aug
> Visa Grant on 19 Oct
> Remember to fill in Form 1221 and 80 and submit everything with your application
> 
> I am an onshore applicant, currently living and working in Melbourne already. I applied and did everything myself. Migration agents are useless. I sent a mass email to 10 different agents IN AUSTRALIA. Half of them said i don't qualify because although i had 10 years project management experience acknowledged by ACS they also said "employment after April 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager)". I chose to ignore the agents and decided to apply on my own. Now 3 months later I already have my visa granted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


*@indrand* - Bravo!....Many Congratulations ! God rewards the brave ..... certain example. I completely agree too on the Migration agent point and thus I also decided to proceed all by myself and did extensive reading to understand myself rather than depending on fake professionals.

Wish you lots of luck for your life there....Its good that you are already there, which saves you the BIG step of planning the move and settling part!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

suman.rani said:


> .
> 
> 
> @imran .anzco code 233311 electrical engr. Nsw state sponsorship on 1st march 2016, visa lodge 05 april 2016, when enquired by general enquiry form dibp got to know that brisbane team is processing application. Called dibp thrice. Standard reply that its in processing stage. Total 4 companies experience. Got to know from hr of 3rd company verification happened around 12 th sep 2016. Rest companies no contact as per hr dept.


*@suman.rani* - We are almost in the same boat in terms of wait timelines.  
I wish you luck and lots of patience/hope.


----------



## Sf80

cataliya said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bless you I was absolutely unaware of this..,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the blessings...All that I need
Click to expand...

If you don't mind can u pm me I have some questions


----------



## SUJBRIS

Dear friends ,

I have EOI submitted for Internal Auditor 221214 and I have following points for visas :
189- 65
190- 70
489- 75 
489 relative - 75
I can understand for 189 and 190 I can do nothing than to wait, but is there any way I can approach for 489 visa ?? Also, which one is beneficial to get state sponsorship ( choosing one particular state or choosing any state in the option while filling EOI), experienced friends please help !!


----------



## Writepa

Hi guys, 
Can I ask a quick question? Do we need to submit high school transcript and diploma when lodging for visa as I saw them asking documents since secondary? 

Thank you


----------



## suman.rani

Imran_Taufique said:


> suman.rani said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> @imran .anzco code 233311 electrical engr. Nsw state sponsorship on 1st march 2016, visa lodge 05 april 2016, when enquired by general enquiry form dibp got to know that brisbane team is processing application. Called dibp thrice. Standard reply that its in processing stage. Total 4 companies experience. Got to know from hr of 3rd company verification happened around 12 th sep 2016. Rest companies no contact as per hr dept.
> 
> 
> 
> *@suman.rani* - We are almost in the same boat in terms of wait timelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you luck and lots of patience/hope.
Click to expand...

@imran good luck to you as well


----------



## sultan_azam

indrand said:


> Visa type - ICT Project 135112
> ACS application done on 12 July - 10 days
> VIC State Nomination done on 23 July - 12 days
> Visa Lodge Subclass 190 done on 13 Aug
> Medicals done on 30 Aug
> Visa Grant on 19 Oct
> Remember to fill in Form 1221 and 80 and submit everything with your application
> 
> I am an onshore applicant, currently living and working in Melbourne already. I applied and did everything myself. Migration agents are useless. I sent a mass email to 10 different agents IN AUSTRALIA. Half of them said i don't qualify because although i had 10 years project management experience acknowledged by ACS they also said "employment after April 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager)". I chose to ignore the agents and decided to apply on my own. Now 3 months later I already have my visa granted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


congratulations, this is something real and inspiring..

if possible, do reply to those agents and tell you have done what was impossible for them


----------



## sultan_azam

Writepa said:


> Hi guys,
> Can I ask a quick question? Do we need to submit high school transcript and diploma when lodging for visa as I saw them asking documents since secondary?
> 
> Thank you


yes, you should submit


----------



## wolverinerocks

Hi All,

Apart from NSW and Victoria, which other states has ICT job opportunities? Do they have state any sponsorship?


----------



## ibbz87

ok so now having a look at form 80 and there is a question about visa refusal. i applied for leave to remain in UK as tier 1 entrepreneur migrant which was initially refused by ukba and then i was fighting with them in court and ultimately on 5th of december 2015 the judge gave the verdict in ukba's favour.
refusal reason that judge stated was material discrepancies in profit and loss figures by both of us business partners. This happened because i was not aware of exact account figures. long story short i left uk on 17th of january because i had expired passport so had to wait to get travel documents.
i had no exclusion or ban or anything infact i was still eligible to apply for same leave to remain but i was so upset i left the country.
so my question is would this lead to refusal of my 190 visa?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

wolverinerocks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apart from NSW and Victoria, which other states has ICT job opportunities? Do they have state any sponsorship?




WA? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

wolverinerocks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apart from NSW and Victoria, which other states has ICT job opportunities? Do they have state any sponsorship?


SA maybe and also check with NT.


----------



## aussiedream87

indrand said:


> Visa type - ICT Project 135112
> ACS application done on 12 July - 10 days
> VIC State Nomination done on 23 July - 12 days
> Visa Lodge Subclass 190 done on 13 Aug
> Medicals done on 30 Aug
> Visa Grant on 19 Oct
> Remember to fill in Form 1221 and 80 and submit everything with your application
> 
> I am an onshore applicant, currently living and working in Melbourne already. I applied and did everything myself. Migration agents are useless. I sent a mass email to 10 different agents IN AUSTRALIA. Half of them said i don't qualify because although i had 10 years project management experience acknowledged by ACS they also said "employment after April 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 135112 (ICT Project Manager)". I chose to ignore the agents and decided to apply on my own. Now 3 months later I already have my visa granted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## cataliya

Sf80 said:


> If you don't mind can u pm me I have some questions


well dont laugh if i tell you that I dont know how to send PM....so if u can PM me ,I can definetly reply...sorry and thanks


----------



## aussiedream87

cataliya said:


> well dont laugh if i tell you that I dont know how to send PM....so if u can PM me ,I can definetly reply...sorry and thanks


Click on the name of the person who u want to PM and once you click ull be in their profile. Look for send message under the profile name and click on that option to send a private msg.


----------



## wolverinerocks

cataliya said:


> well dont laugh if i tell you that I dont know how to send PM....so if u can PM me ,I can definetly reply...sorry and thanks


Alternatively, u can click on Quick Links nears Logout button and then u will see Private Message.


----------



## Sf80

cataliya said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind can u pm me I have some questions
> 
> 
> 
> well dont laugh if i tell you that I dont know how to send PM....so if u can PM me ,I can definetly reply...sorry and thanks
Click to expand...

Did that..


----------



## cataliya

wolverinerocks said:


> Alternatively, u can click on Quick Links nears Logout button and then u will see Private Message.


thanks....


----------



## cataliya

Sf80 said:


> Did that..


replied you my friend...


----------



## liambll

Hi,

Regarding Visa 190, the NSW's minimum point requirement is 60.

Does that mean we need 60 points after state nomination, i.e minimum points before nomination is 55? Thanks.


----------



## Diligence

liambll said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding Visa 190, the NSW's minimum point requirement is 60.
> 
> Does that mean we need 60 points after state nomination, i.e minimum points before nomination is 55? Thanks.


Yes ,60 points with 5 points for state nomination

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## maryum

Hello everyone,

Recently I have applied for subclass 190 and 189 under EOI with Telecommunication Engineer degree with 55 points. Is there any chance to get a call from NSW under SOL 263311 Telecommunication Engineer?


----------



## ibbz87

maryum said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Recently I have applied for subclass 190 and 189 under EOI with Telecommunication Engineer degree with 55 points. Is there any chance to get a call from NSW under SOL 263311 Telecommunication Engineer?


hi maryum
unfortunately with 55 points you are not eligible for 189. for NSW with 55 points you night have to wait for very very long time.
I would auggest you to improve your english score if possible.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## maryum

ibbz87 said:


> hello,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Under my message here, someone declared his profile with 55 points he/ she got invitation after 2 months in Telecomm. Network Engineer. Is it you?
> 
> How long does it take for 190? More than 3 months?
> How about regional?
> Does in Telecommunication Engineering do you work experience for NSW?
> 
> My profile:
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> IELTS: 10
> No work experience
> EOI lodged: 23/10/2016


----------



## Sf80

No 190 grants????? ?
Waiting 
Visa lodge June 18

Travel history : yes 
Employment: 1 accepted

Grant: when ?


----------



## Jamil Sid

My EOI and Immi account link are not working? Anybody what is a problem?


----------



## ibbz87

maryum said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Under my message here, someone declared his profile with 55 points he/ she got invitation after 2 months in Telecomm. Network Engineer. Is it you?
> 
> How long does it take for 190? More than 3 months?
> How about regional?
> Does in Telecommunication Engineering do you work experience for NSW?
> 
> My profile:
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> IELTS: 10
> No work experience
> EOI lodged: 23/10/2016
> 
> 
> 
> yes its me but my nomination was from SA and they have reached the final quota for telecommunication nw enng. for this year and now anyone with 80 points would be eligible for the 190 under SOUTH AUS.
> It will reset now in june/july next month i think and in that case you can apply for it when it is in high availability but you would need ielts 7 eacieand 1 year skilled work exp in last 3 years.
> unfortunately no other state is offering nominations for telecommunication engineers without atleast 2 years of relevant work exp and only NSW is doing atm and they will take very very very long time for 55 pointer.
> 
> please improve your english score. better to book PTE academic and try to achieve 79 in each module for 20 points.
> in that case you will have 65 points and you will get nomination under 189 within a month for sure as there are still 700+ nomination places left for telecom professionals.
> good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## kpandey

100 days since visa lodged. Should I call and ask DIBP or wait some more since they will most probably give the standard reply?


----------



## maryum

ibbz87 said:


> maryum said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It will reset now in june/july next month i think and in that case you can apply for it when it is in high availability but you would need ielts 7 eacieand 1 year skilled work exp in last 3 years.
> unfortunately no other state is offering nominations for telecommunication engineers without atleast 2 years of relevant work exp and only NSW is doing atm and they will take very very very long time for 55 pointer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I will book my exam again in recent times. However, I have some more queries, it will be helpful if you reply.
> 
> 1. If I can gain 10 extra points from PTE, can I apply in any states?In visa 189?? With 189 you don't need any job experience?Can I apply in Victoria?
> 
> 2. how about chances to get call from Tel. Network Engineers? 263312 for state sponsorship?
Click to expand...


----------



## ibbz87

maryum said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I will book my exam again in recent times. However, I have some more queries, it will be helpful if you reply.
> 
> 1. If I can gain 10 extra points from PTE, can I apply in any states?In visa 189?? With 189 you don't need any job experience?Can I apply in Victoria?
> 
> 2. how about chances to get call from Tel. Network Engineers? 263312 for state sponsorship?
> 
> 
> 
> i am sorry but if you will have 65 points after improving english score then why on earth would you apply for state nomination when u can go for 189 and get immidiate invite? all you need is 60 points either with or without exp for 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## raaja2010

Hi All, 

Subscripting to this thread. Have submitted my visa application on 12th October and submitted all the documents on 18th Oct.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Subscripting to this thread. Have submitted my visa application on 12th October and submitted all the documents on 18th Oct.


@raaja2010 - Welcome onboard.


----------



## zpat978

*Eoi*

I put in my EOI on 8 Aug for SS for NWS and Queensland, no luck yet. I am from ICT occupation. 

Any one in the group for SS in the last two/three months who are on 55 +5 (SS)


----------



## kd87

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of filling form 80 and 1221. I understand these forms are asked to most applicants. One quick question, do we have to physically sign these documents or just type our name in the signature box at the end of the document. If physical sign is needed did you guys just print that page alone, sign it, scan it and replace that page alone?

Thanks in advance 
kd87


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the process of filling form 80 and 1221. I understand these forms are asked to most applicants. One quick question, do we have to physically sign these documents or just type our name in the signature box at the end of the document. If physical sign is needed did you guys just print that page alone, sign it, scan it and replace that page alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> kd87




Hello,
In my case, I typed the forms 80& 1221 and then printed only the last page, signed and merged into single pdf for each form. Yes, you need to sign and scan it in COLOR. 

Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

kd87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of filling form 80 and 1221. I understand these forms are asked to most applicants. One quick question, do we have to physically sign these documents or just type our name in the signature box at the end of the document. If physical sign is needed did you guys just print that page alone, sign it, scan it and replace that page alone?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> kd87


You need to sign these documents in their last pages however, remaining pages can be filled online using Adobe instead of writing them using Pen.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Guys Today I LOGIN ON Skill select link which came with NSW approval but still now it gives the error of 401 authorized?
Do anybody know about it?


----------



## joy.verma

Jamil Sid said:


> Guys Today I LOGIN ON Skill select link which came with NSW approval but still now it gives the error of 401 authorized?
> Do anybody know about it?




Hello jamil even m facing the same issue.


----------



## Jamil Sid

joy.verma said:


> Hello jamil even m facing the same issue.


I believe that it is system fault.


----------



## ibbz87

guys my agent is going to lodge my visa application, my question is that would i be able to import my application in a new immiaccount and keep track of it? obviously my agent would be handling it through their own system

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Seems like a dry day. No grants today.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010

ibbz87 said:


> guys my agent is going to lodge my visa application, my question is that would i be able to import my application in a new immiaccount and keep track of it? obviously my agent would be handling it through their own system
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes you can do that. You can have a track of all the documents uploaded by your agent.


----------



## caofficearun

Friends, I have completed 200 days today from the date of application of visa. With each passing day I feel I am getting closer to visa grant. 

At times it is really frustrating, but this forum helps me to remain clam and wait patiently. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## ibbz87

raaja2010 said:


> Yes you can do that. You can have a track of all the documents uploaded by your agent.


thanks.
can you please explain how?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

In the same boat. 



Sf80 said:


> No 190 grants????? ?
> Waiting
> Visa lodge June 18
> 
> Travel history : yes
> Employment: 1 accepted
> 
> Grant: when ?


----------



## b allen

Day 308 and waiting and waiting and waiting.........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## raaja2010

ibbz87 said:


> thanks.
> can you please explain how?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Create an Immi account and login, then you have an option called import application. You need to provide visa application reference number, passport details. Then you will be able to see all the details about your visa application. Its a replica of your agent's view. You can even upload documents against any section if needed.


----------



## Sf80

HasIrf said:


> In the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No 190 grants????? ?
> Waiting
> Visa lodge June 18
> 
> Travel history : yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employment: 1 accepted
> 
> Grant: when ?
Click to expand...

I wonder why....
??


----------



## AusPot

HasIrf said:


> In the same boat.


your signature says " 19 Aug, Received a standard email to wait until regular checks are completed" was it a standard automatic reply or did you get an email from your co ?


----------



## joshijaanvi

Hi,

Even I have applied for NSW nomination with 65+5 points 

EOI dated 26/04/2016
Nomination received :13/10/2016
Nomination accepted: 17/10/2016

Waiting for invitation to Visa


----------



## teruzawa

Praise be to God, my family and I got the grant today. All the best to everyone who's waiting. I'm positive that your turn will come soon! 

My details:

Job title : ICT Project Manager
Visa type: 190 with 70 points (SA state sponsorship)
Visa lodge: 17 september 2016
Visa grant: 24 october 2016


----------



## FFacs

teruzawa said:


> Praise be to God, my family and I got the grant today. All the best to everyone who's waiting. I'm positive that your turn will come soon!
> 
> My details:
> 
> Job title : ICT Project Manager
> Visa type: 190 with 70 points (SA state sponsorship)
> Visa lodge: 17 september 2016
> Visa grant: 24 october 2016


Congrats. Did you frontload everything?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

FFacs said:


> Congrats. Did you frontload everything?


Hi Experts,

Does the passport country also makes a difference in getting the Visa?


----------



## teruzawa

FFacs said:


> Congrats. Did you frontload everything?


Thank you. Yeah i uploaded everything in advance.


----------



## FFacs

teruzawa said:


> Thank you. Yeah i uploaded everything in advance.


Medicals, PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, the lot?


----------



## FFacs

Hello, I'm joining the thread. Lodged today, here's hoping for a swift grant.


----------



## teruzawa

FFacs said:


> Medicals, PCC, Form 80, Form 1221, the lot?


Only PCC and medical were done after the visa lodgement. 

CO contacted us once but it was just a mistake. He requested for english proficiency proof for my spouse but it was actually not needed.


----------



## FFacs

teruzawa said:


> Only PCC and medical were done after the visa lodgement.
> 
> CO contacted us once but it was just a mistake. He requested for english proficiency proof for my spouse but it was actually not needed.


Many thanks for the details. And congratulations once again.


----------



## jitology

teruzawa said:


> Only PCC and medical were done after the visa lodgement.
> 
> CO contacted us once but it was just a mistake. He requested for english proficiency proof for my spouse but it was actually not needed.


What medical document to upload ? I suppose we do not have to upload any medical docs ourselves as the same will be done by the panel physician using e-medical. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks in advance!


----------



## teruzawa

jitology said:


> What medical document to upload ? I suppose we do not have to upload any medical docs ourselves as the same will be done by the panel physician using e-medical. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks in advance!


Oh yes, we do't have to upload the medical docs ourselves. I was just saying I did my medical check-up and submitted the PCC after the visa is lodged, since the questioner was mentioning about medical and pcc. All the best to you 😊


----------



## jitology

jitology said:


> What medical document to upload ? I suppose we do not have to upload any medical docs ourselves as the same will be done by the panel physician using e-medical. Please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks in advance!


Is there anyone who can help ?? Thanks a lot!


----------



## jitology

teruzawa said:


> Oh yes, we do't have to upload the medical docs ourselves. I was just saying I did my medical check-up and submitted the PCC after the visa is lodged, since the questioner was mentioning about medical and pcc. All the best to you 😊


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bullet2424

teruzawa said:


> Oh yes, we do't have to upload the medical docs ourselves. I was just saying I did my medical check-up and submitted the PCC after the visa is lodged, since the questioner was mentioning about medical and pcc. All the best to you




Wish you good luck. Who was your CO?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

jitology said:


> Is there anyone who can help ?? Thanks a lot!


Patience is a virtue. Really, you only waited 8 minutes for a reply.


----------



## new2016

Yes !!! Got my grant after long time.  Thanks to everyone for tremendous support and help. Special thanks to Mr. Vikas for lots of help...
Best wishes for everyone waiting for the grants. Just stay relaxed...golden email will definitely come sooner or later...


----------



## caofficearun

new2016 said:


> Yes !!! Got my grant after long time.  Thanks to everyone for tremendous support and help. Special thanks to Mr. Vikas for lots of help...
> Best wishes for everyone waiting for the grants. Just stay relaxed...golden email will definitely come sooner or later...


Congratulations to you. Have a wonderful time..

Can you please share your timeline. It may help us..


----------



## edzel_dy

Dear All, 

I would like to seek for some enquiry on Form 80 for those who had done it.
*

a)***** For PART A, Point 6 – What should be the answer for 

“Do you currently have citizenship from any country?”

Should the answer be “YES” if you acquire the citizenship by birth (I mean from your home country)?


b)***** For PART E, Point 18 (International Travel / Movements) – did you write all the travels movements which was stamped in your passport for both your old and renewed passport?


c)****** For Part F, Point 19 – on the “Occupation and Duties” column – did you write the duties, as I have noticed that the space provided is very limited.


d)***** For Part G (Education) – did you include the followings on top of your College/University Degree? If yes does the CO ask for supporting documents?

Example: Primary School;* Secondary School;* and Licensure Examination for your profession if any

*
e)***** For Part H – What is you answer for the followings

For Point 22 - “Why are you travelling to Australia”

For Point 23 – “Do you have proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia”

Is this only a tentative or indicative dates?


*For Point 23 – “City of Arrival”
Is this only a target city where you are looking at?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

teruzawa said:


> Praise be to God, my family and I got the grant today. All the best to everyone who's waiting. I'm positive that your turn will come soon!
> 
> My details:
> 
> Job title : ICT Project Manager
> Visa type: 190 with 70 points (SA state sponsorship)
> Visa lodge: 17 september 2016
> Visa grant: 24 october 2016


*@teruzawa* - Many Congratulations !! Wish you luck and happiness for your life ahead...!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

new2016 said:


> Yes !!! Got my grant after long time.  Thanks to everyone for tremendous support and help. Special thanks to Mr. Vikas for lots of help...
> Best wishes for everyone waiting for the grants. Just stay relaxed...golden email will definitely come sooner or later...


*@new2016* - Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## aussiedream87

new2016 said:


> Yes !!! Got my grant after long time.  Thanks to everyone for tremendous support and help. Special thanks to Mr. Vikas for lots of help...
> Best wishes for everyone waiting for the grants. Just stay relaxed...golden email will definitely come sooner or later...


Congratulations and wish u all the best. Could u share ur timelines


----------



## Jimmy_P

Hi All,

With the grace of God, I received the visa grant letter just a while ago.
I am a silent follower of this forum for the past few months and I find this forum is very helpful and I would like to thank all members of this forum.

Below is my complete timeline:
ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineer)
Skills assessment (Engineers Australia) - 14 Apr 2016
State sponsorship approval (ACT) - 14 Jul 2016
Visa lodged - 16 Jul 2016
CO contacted for PCC and Medical - 05 Aug 2016
Responded to CO request - 12 Aug 2016
Visa grant - 25 Oct 2016
CO team - Brisbane 
Points claimed for work experience - 10 pts
Employment verification - No
IED - 08 Aug 2017


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Jimmy_P said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of God, I received the visa grant letter just a while ago.
> I am a silent follower of this forum for the past few months and I find this forum is very helpful and I would like to thank all members of this forum.
> 
> Below is my complete timeline:
> ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> Skills assessment (Engineers Australia) - 14 Apr 2016
> State sponsorship approval (ACT) - 14 Jul 2016
> Visa lodged - 16 Jul 2016
> CO contacted for PCC and Medical - 05 Aug 2016
> Responded to CO request - 12 Aug 2016
> Visa grant - 25 Oct 2016
> CO team - Brisbane
> Points claimed for work experience - 10 pts
> Employment verification - No
> IED - 08 Aug 2017



*@Jimmy_P* - Hey, Many Congratulations Jimmy!


----------



## Sf80

Jimmy_P said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of God, I received the visa grant letter just a while ago.
> I am a silent follower of this forum for the past few months and I find this forum is very helpful and I would like to thank all members of this forum.
> 
> Below is my complete timeline:
> ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> Skills assessment (Engineers Australia) - 14 Apr 2016
> State sponsorship approval (ACT) - 14 Jul 2016
> Visa lodged - 16 Jul 2016
> CO contacted for PCC and Medical - 05 Aug 2016
> Responded to CO request - 12 Aug 2016
> Visa grant - 25 Oct 2016
> CO team - Brisbane
> Points claimed for work experience - 10 pts
> Employment verification - No
> IED - 08 Aug 2017


Congrats  

Qurstion if you don't mind.. Do you have travel history or you stayed in multiple countries?

Asking cause your timelines are kind of similar to mine (in terms of replying back to co)

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Ravikumar85




----------



## Jimmy_P

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@Jimmy_P* - Hey, Many Congratulations Jimmy!


Thank you Imran!


----------



## Jimmy_P

Sf80 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Qurstion if you don't mind.. Do you have travel history or you stayed in multiple countries?
> 
> Asking cause your timelines are kind of similar to mine (in terms of replying back to co)
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


Thank you..!
Yes, I do have travel history to a few countries like Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand.
In my opinion, travel history has nothing to do with the visa process unless you stayed in multiple countries for long period of time. But still, every case is treated differently and it's entirely up to the case officer to decide if the security check is needed or not.
Good luck for your visa grant..!!


----------



## Sf80

Jimmy_P said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qurstion if you don't mind.. Do you have travel history or you stayed in multiple countries?
> 
> Asking cause your timelines are kind of similar to mine (in terms of replying back to co)
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you..!
> Yes, I do have travel history to a few countries like Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand.
> In my opinion, travel history has nothing to do with the visa process unless you stayed in multiple countries for long period of time. But still, every case is treated differently and it's entirely up to the case officer to decide if the security check is needed or not.
> Good luck for your visa grant..!!
Click to expand...

Thanks yup may be you are right... In the end I think cos are people and all work differently different pace different styles so yup cases aren't comparable  
Wish you all best with the big move


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi Guys,

I have applied through below below mentioned category. i have lodged 190 visa with SA sponsorship on 30th Sept'16.CO contacted me on 10th Oct for Work reference letter that includes duties statement + PCC + Medicals. Submitted all docs on 20th Oct'16. Now waiting time!!!!



----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2016
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October

Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!


Congrats to all those who got their visa grants!!


----------



## b allen

Day 309 and waiting and waiting and waiting.........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

Jimmy_P said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of God, I received the visa grant letter just a while ago.
> I am a silent follower of this forum for the past few months and I find this forum is very helpful and I would like to thank all members of this forum.
> 
> Below is my complete timeline:
> ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineer)
> Skills assessment (Engineers Australia) - 14 Apr 2016
> State sponsorship approval (ACT) - 14 Jul 2016
> Visa lodged - 16 Jul 2016
> CO contacted for PCC and Medical - 05 Aug 2016
> Responded to CO request - 12 Aug 2016
> Visa grant - 25 Oct 2016
> CO team - Brisbane
> Points claimed for work experience - 10 pts
> Employment verification - No
> IED - 08 Aug 2017




Congratulations Jimmy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micksarima

*mrs*

i am very upset from waiting word. i lodged my visa 28jan2016 now is 25oct2016 . i did call DIBP 5 to 6 times,all the same answer just waiting your case under processing .what i can do now ,should i call again or wait...............


----------



## ibbz87

GAGZZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied through below below mentioned category. i have lodged 190 visa with SA sponsorship on 30th Sept'16.CO contacted me on 10th Oct for Work reference letter that includes duties statement + PCC + Medicals. Submitted all docs on 20th Oct'16. Now waiting time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2016
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October
> 
> Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those who got their visa grants!!


did you front upload form 80?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

micksarima said:


> i am very upset from waiting word. i lodged my visa 28jan2016 now is 25oct2016 . i did call DIBP 5 to 6 times,all the same answer just waiting your case under processing .what i can do now ,should i call again or wait...............


*@micksarima* - no harm in calling again....but basically its a wait.:mmph:


----------



## kpandey

Guys, 

If I am waiting for a grant, can I resign and take a job offer at another company without informing DIBP or will I have to upload documents from the new company to my application?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

kpandey said:


> Guys,
> 
> If I am waiting for a grant, can I resign and take a job offer at another company without informing DIBP or will I have to upload documents from the new company to my application?



*@kpandey* - It would be best to update the DIBP of the new developments, so that in case of a verification (which is usually happening for most cases), they do not get surprised! This may lead to explanation which may take cause unwanted delays, I feel.


----------



## GAGZZ

ibbz87 said:


> did you front upload form 80?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




yes, ibizz i front uploaded FORM 80.


----------



## kpandey

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@kpandey* - It would be best to update the DIBP of the new developments, so that in case of a verification (which is usually happening for most cases), they do not get surprised! This may lead to explanation which may take cause unwanted delays, I feel.


I was thinking the same. Dont want to be in a situation where grant might be delayed. The new company might also not be too happy if they got a verification call soon after I join.


----------



## Sonknee

Hi guys,
Any of you were successful in calling +61 7 31367000 recently? I tried plenty times since last week and couldn't connect to anyone...so frustrating...

139 days since lodging and 55 days since paying the VAC2....


----------



## Sonknee

Hi guys,
Any of you were successful in calling +61 7 31367000 recently? I tried plenty times since last week and couldn't connect to anyone...so frustrating...

139 days since lodging and 55 days since paying the VAC2....


----------



## aussiedream87

Sonknee said:


> Hi guys,
> Any of you were successful in calling +61 7 31367000 recently? I tried plenty times since last week and couldn't connect to anyone...so frustrating...
> 
> 139 days since lodging and 55 days since paying the VAC2....


Try reaching out to them during their Business Hours. Like during the start of their day if you want to talk to them. If you are lucky ull be able to reach out to them.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi all,
I am new to this thread. I received my NSW nomination approval today and planning to lodge the visa soon. Can someone tell me, if there is any difference in the via processing of 190 from 189 ? I can see in immitracker that 189 visas are granted really fast while 190 visa take as long as 100+ days. What could be the reason for delay in visa grant ?


----------



## ibbz87

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this thread. I received my NSW nomination approval today and planning to lodge the visa soon. Can someone tell me, if there is any difference in the via processing of 190 from 189 ? I can see in immitracker that 189 visas are granted really fast while 190 visa take as long as 100+ days. What could be the reason for delay in visa grant ?


well as per state's website one of the benefits of 190 includes faster processing.
this is mentioned in south australia's gsm website that 190 is processed a bit faster

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this thread. I received my NSW nomination approval today and planning to lodge the visa soon. Can someone tell me, if there is any difference in the via processing of 190 from 189 ? I can see in immitracker that 189 visas are granted really fast while 190 visa take as long as 100+ days. What could be the reason for delay in visa grant ?


Hello again, welcome to the next stage. In theory the 190s have priority, but it's not working out that way at the moment. I can't imagine there would be anything in the 190 visa application that would cause it to be slower, per se. Perhaps random chance... Some people are getting VERY swift turnarounds on their applications (a matter of days after uploading final docs); some take almost a year or more. There seems to be no rhyme or reason. You just jump in and hope for the best.


----------



## Lady$Bird

FFacs said:


> Hello again, welcome to the next stage. In theory the 190s have priority, but it's not working out that way at the moment. I can't imagine there would be anything in the 190 visa application that would cause it to be slower, per se. Perhaps random chance... Some people are getting VERY swift turnarounds on their applications (a matter of days after uploading final docs); some take almost a year or more. There seems to be no rhyme or reason. You just jump in and hope for the best.


Ohh. This has become scary again. I just finished my 7 months waiting for EOI invitation and I thought once I lodge a visa, it is just a matter of 2 months to get the Grant. Now it looks like I have to continue the wait game 
Do they have any specific processing time, like 12 weeks in case of invitation approvals ?


----------



## rahejarajeev

FFacs said:


> Hello again, welcome to the next stage. In theory the 190s have priority, but it's not working out that way at the moment. I can't imagine there would be anything in the 190 visa application that would cause it to be slower, per se. Perhaps random chance... Some people are getting VERY swift turnarounds on their applications (a matter of days after uploading final docs); some take almost a year or more. There seems to be no rhyme or reason. You just jump in and hope for the best.


So true !!!!


----------



## FFacs

Lady$Bird said:


> Ohh. This has become scary again. I just finished my 7 months waiting for EOI invitation and I thought once I lodge a visa, it is just a matter of 2 months to get the Grant. Now it looks like I have to continue the wait game
> Do they have any specific processing time, like 12 weeks in case of invitation approvals ?


Lots of KPIs, no SLAs.


----------



## Lady$Bird

FFacs said:


> Lots of KPIs, no SLAs.


Does the number of employments matter ? Like, if I have worked in 3 companies before, will my application take longer to be processed? 
I just checked with my agent about the timeline. He is telling minimum 6 months it will take in a normal scenario for the visa to be granted. It is a huge disappointment for me.


----------



## FFacs

Lady$Bird said:


> Does the number of employments matter ? Like, if I have worked in 3 companies before, will my application take longer to be processed?
> I just checked with my agent about the timeline. He is telling minimum 6 months it will take in a normal scenario for the visa to be granted. It is a huge disappointment for me.


I think your agent is being somewhat pessimistic, though you do need to be prepared that it may take that long. Have a look through the previous pages on this thread and you'll see plenty of people who got through in no time. I have no idea if number of employment episodes makes a difference. Some here have one employer and have been waiting a long time.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Has anyone here got Srilankan PCC done ?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

FFacs said:


> I think your agent is being somewhat pessimistic, though you do need to be prepared that it may take that long. Have a look through the previous pages on this thread and you'll see plenty of people who got through in no time. I have no idea if number of employment episodes makes a difference. Some here have one employer and have been waiting a long time.


Hello,

Well if you look at the service standards on border.gov.au it says for 190 that 75% cases to be completed within three months if all info is provided so I guess it all depends on what all docs u provide and how!!! ATB!


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
I have some queries regarding visa processing.

1. Spouse PCC: My husband used to travel to Srilanka, stay there for one month and come back to India. Then again, a month later, travel again to Srilanka and stay for a month. This continued for more than 4 years. He has not stayed in Srilanka for 12 months continuously though. Does he have to get his PCC done from Srilanka ?

2. Is it better to wait for the CO to ask for PCC and medicals or any additional docs or should we upload everything together, along with visa payment ? Does Front loading of docs make the process faster ?

3. Any restrictions on the photographs to be uploaded?

4. Do we have to provide birth certificate for both PA and Spouse ?


----------



## aussiedream87

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I have some queries regarding visa processing.
> 
> 1. Spouse PCC: My husband used to travel to Srilanka, stay there for one month and come back to India. Then again, a month later, travel again to Srilanka and stay for a month. This continued for more than 4 years. He has not stayed in Srilanka for 12 months continuously though. Does he have to get his PCC done from Srilanka ?
> 
> 2. Is it better to wait for the CO to ask for PCC and medicals or any additional docs or should we upload everything together, along with visa payment ? Does Front loading of docs make the process faster ?
> 
> 3. Any restrictions on the photographs to be uploaded?
> 
> 4. Do we have to provide birth certificate for both PA and Spouse ?


1. Spouse PCC: My husband used to travel to Srilanka, stay there for one month and come back to India. Then again, a month later, travel again to Srilanka and stay for a month. This continued for more than 4 years. He has not stayed in Srilanka for 12 months continuously though. Does he have to get his PCC done from Srilanka ? -* It can be 12 months at a stretch or it can be cumulative of 12 months as well. Either ways you need PCC*

2. Is it better to wait for the CO to ask for PCC and medicals or any additional docs or should we upload everything together, along with visa payment ? Does Front loading of docs make the process faster ? - *Its preferred to upload them even before they come back. Sometime they may no ask but its good to be prepared.*

3. Any restrictions on the photographs to be uploaded? - *Go with AUSSIE VISA application photograph*

4. Do we have to provide birth certificate for both PA and Spouse ? - *Yes or you can always have alternative options like SSC marks card, PAN, Adhaar etc. *


----------



## ManiSG

Hi Guys,
I have just realised that my wife when signing form 80 put a wrong date by mistake she put 2106 in place of 2016 and I also didn't notice and upload the document . What should I do now? Email CO ? if email how to email as I received the email for documents from generic email like gsm.allocated so my question is how I write subject so it can reach my CO.


----------



## aussiedream87

ManiSG said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have just realised that my wife when signing form 80 put a wrong date by mistake she put 2106 in place of 2016 and I also didn't notice and upload the document . What should I do now? Email CO ? if email how to email as I received the email for documents from generic email like gsm.allocated so my question is how I write subject so it can reach my CO.


If the CO notices that he/she would contact you but, only if he needs he will ask you to update it and send it as its the date which is incorrect in your case.


----------



## ajithingmire

*Got the Grant *

Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


----------



## caofficearun

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


Congrats, that was super quick..


----------



## ajithingmire

caofficearun said:


> Congrats, that was super quick..


Indeed. I wasted time by putting 189 EOI only in June. Later realized I should go for 190 as well. submitted EOI on 3rd Sept & everything done in less than 2 months.


----------



## ibbz87

guys my wife's birth certificate is with her maiden name whereas the passport and pcc are as per her name after marriage.do i need any proof of name change any affidavit or anything to send along?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich

ibbz87 said:


> guys my wife's birth certificate is with her maiden name whereas the passport and pcc are as per her name after marriage.do i need any proof of name change any affidavit or anything to send along?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Just your marriage certificate which will list both names.


----------



## ibbz87

ryan.rich said:


> Just your marriage certificate which will list both names.


marriage certificate lists her maiden name because that is what her name was until she got a new id card.
confused...

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


*@ajithingmire* - that was F...A....S....T.....T....R...A....C....K...!!! :flypig:
Congrats


----------



## FFacs

ibbz87 said:


> marriage certificate lists her maiden name because that is what her name was until she got a new id card.
> confused...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


She would have needed proof when she got the id card that her new name was her name. Are you SURE the marriage certificate doesn't list both? Most do....


----------



## FFacs

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


Wow. Just wow. Less than two weeks. Some people take longer to get their CO assigned. I'm hoping for a similar but of luck. Congratulations


----------



## andreyx108b

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you look at the service standards on border.gov.au it says for 190 that 75% cases to be completed within three months if all info is provided so I guess it all depends on what all docs u provide and how!!! ATB!




About 80% are within SLA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> She would have needed proof when she got the id card that her new name was her name. Are you SURE the marriage certificate doesn't list both? Most do....


well it only lists her maiden name and only her surname has changed. when we went for her id card, they took her old id card and based on marriage certificate and my name as her husband they changed her surname and they do not require any further proof because marriage certificate lists the citizenship number and new id has same citizenship number but only surname changed

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan.rich

Our marriage certificate also only lists my wife's maiden name, but it has her state ID number which is also on her passport and ID card etc, so they never asked me for further proof of name change...


----------



## ajithingmire

ibbz87 said:


> well it only lists her maiden name and only her surname has changed. when we went for her id card, they took her old id card and based on marriage certificate and my name as her husband they changed her surname and they do not require any further proof because marriage certificate lists the citizenship number and new id has same citizenship number but only surname changed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


keep it simple buddy. make an affidavit that declares all the names. I used following one & it worked for me.

Statutory Declaration Affidavit
I, XX born on XX, W/o HusbandName & daughter of Fathers name residing at address. Solemnly affirm and state on oath as follows:-
I hereby declare that I am residing at the above mentioned address.
I hereby declare that my name is XX (Given Name) XX(Surname) as per my passport (No. XX).
However, my name changed after marriage with Husband Name. My name has been spelt in my documents as one of the following
XX (Name before marriage including father’s first name)
XX(Name before marriage with surname first)
XX (Name after marriage excluding husband’s first name)
(Name after marriage including husbands first name)
The above names mentioned belong to only one person and that person is me.
I hereby declare that if any litigation arises regarding the above said matter I will be held responsible.
What is stated above is true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief.
Name:
Date: DEPONENT


----------



## ibbz87

ajithingmire said:


> keep it simple buddy. make an affidavit that declares all the names. I used following one & it worked for me.
> 
> Statutory Declaration Affidavit
> I, XX born on XX, W/o HusbandName & daughter of Fathers name residing at address. Solemnly affirm and state on oath as follows:-
> I hereby declare that I am residing at the above mentioned address.
> I hereby declare that my name is XX (Given Name) XX(Surname) as per my passport (No. XX).
> However, my name changed after marriage with Husband Name. My name has been spelt in my documents as one of the following
> XX (Name before marriage including father’s first name)
> XX(Name before marriage with surname first)
> XX (Name after marriage excluding husband’s first name)
> (Name after marriage including husbands first name)
> The above names mentioned belong to only one person and that person is me.
> I hereby declare that if any litigation arises regarding the above said matter I will be held responsible.
> What is stated above is true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief.
> Name:
> Date: DEPONENT


great mate.
will sort it out asap.
does it has to be on govt's issued "stamp paper" and attested by notary public?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


Congratulations mate


----------



## ibbz87

ryan.rich said:


> Our marriage certificate also only lists my wife's maiden name, but it has her state ID number which is also on her passport and ID card etc, so they never asked me for further proof of name change...


well same is the case with me. her citizen no. or staet id number is listed on all of her documents including marriage certificate, passport and identity card.


----------



## Axeem

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


Congrats dude


----------



## meraprvisa

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.




congrats Ajit... 


can you please confirm the list of docs uploaded by you for DIRECT GRANT?

thanks for your help..


----------



## thisisgags

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.




Congrats buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
I have further queries on Visa docs.

1) Do we have to provide payslips for every month or one in each quarter is enough ? Do we have to combine all payslips to one pdf file or separate pdf files are fine? 

2) I am not claiming points for my husband. Do I have to upload his resume, experience and relieving letters and payslips?

TIA.


----------



## b allen

Day 310 and waiting and waiting waiting..............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I have further queries on Visa docs.
> 
> 1) Do we have to provide payslips for every month or one in each quarter is enough ? Do we have to combine all payslips to one pdf file or separate pdf files are fine?
> 
> 2) I am not claiming points for my husband. Do I have to upload his resume, experience and relieving letters and payslips?
> 
> TIA.


Payslips one for each quarter are fine .combine in one PDF file.
If not claiming points for your spouse no need to submit his employment documents.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Cant believe!! Super like.. 

But guys.. What could be the reason that the early applicants are bypassed?hwell:



ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


----------



## Sf80

b allen said:


> Day 310 and waiting and waiting waiting..............
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


? I am feeling so bad


----------



## kpandey

Sf80 said:


> ? I am feeling so bad


hats off to him for his patience though. i dont think i can wait so long without going insane


----------



## Lady$Bird

Diligence said:


> Payslips one for each quarter are fine .combine in one PDF file.
> If not claiming points for your spouse no need to submit his employment documents.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Do we have to provide bank statements along with payslips or just payslips are enough ? Had the CO ever asked for bank statements to anyone in the past ?


----------



## kpandey

Lady$Bird said:


> Do we have to provide bank statements along with payslips or just payslips are enough ? Had the CO ever asked for bank statements to anyone in the past ?


If you have payslips from Day 1 of your employment then I dont think bank statements are necessary. I didnt have payslips from my previous employer so I submitted bank statements for that period.


----------



## Diligence

Lady$Bird said:


> Do we have to provide bank statements along with payslips or just payslips are enough ? Had the CO ever asked for bank statements to anyone in the past ?


I did not submit bank statements and the co didn't ask for them either.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

Diligence said:


> I did not submit bank statements and the co didn't ask for them either.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


What other documents did you submit for employment proofs?


----------



## Sf80

kpandey said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ? I am feeling so bad
> 
> 
> 
> hats off to him for his patience though. i dont think i can wait so long without going insane
Click to expand...

True...


----------



## Raj_imp

ajithingmire said:


> Got the direct grant today. So happy to get it so early.


Congrats Ajith...

I am preparing for my 190 Visa Application...could you please help me with below details.

1) Do we require to produce birth certificate for Adult applicants?(Myself and partner)
2) I am applying from Australia and I didn't come across any specific requirement for Photo..is there any requirement for a photo?


----------



## billwong

Hey guys,

Just got my grant today! See my timeline in my signature.

Thanks to everyone for the help and tips, and good luck to those waiting for the grant


----------



## ibbz87

billwong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my grant today! See my timeline in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and tips, and good luck to those waiting for the grant


congrats 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Lady$Bird said:


> Do we have to provide bank statements along with payslips or just payslips are enough ? Had the CO ever asked for bank statements to anyone in the past ?


Its just to justify the employment so people have submitted both payslips and also the bankstatements.


----------



## aussiedream87

Raj_imp said:


> Congrats Ajith...
> 
> I am preparing for my 190 Visa Application...could you please help me with below details.
> 
> 1) Do we require to produce birth certificate for Adult applicants?(Myself and partner)
> 2) I am applying from Australia and I didn't come across any specific requirement for Photo..is there any requirement for a photo?


1. Not required. We can show any national ID for that. You can show 10th class mark card, Pan, Adhaar etc. If you dont have birth certificate make sure you upload 2 ID proofs.

2. You can walk into any good photo studio and ask for photograph is for AUS VISA


----------



## aussiedream87

billwong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my grant today! See my timeline in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and tips, and good luck to those waiting for the grant


Congrats mate


----------



## Imran_Taufique

billwong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my grant today! See my timeline in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and tips, and good luck to those waiting for the grant


*@billwong* Congrats Bill ! Your was a quick one too after Ajith....


----------



## billwong

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@billwong* Congrats Bill ! Your was a quick one too after Ajith....


Thanks Imran! Yes I just saw that Ajith's application was quicker!


----------



## Diligence

BulletAK said:


> What other documents did you submit for employment proofs?


Employment reference letter from employer,payslips,reference letters from clients,contract copies,tax returns,letter from chartered accountant.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

billwong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got my grant today! See my timeline in my signature.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and tips, and good luck to those waiting for the grant


Incredible. Congratulations.


----------



## TDee

Hello,

Iam new here. When applying for a 190 VISA (after receiving a state nomination), is country of usual residence your home country or where you are actually residing? Thank you.

Regards,


----------



## FFacs

Diligence said:


> Employment reference letter from employer,payslips,reference letters from clients,contract copies,tax returns,letter from chartered accountant.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I think our profiles are similar. Did you upload a CV?


----------



## Diligence

FFacs said:


> I think our profiles are similar. Did you upload a CV?


No

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

So now that all of my documents are ready and in place. only thing bothering me is the Previous UK leave to remain refusal in december 2015. It was for tier 1 (entrepreneur) and as per the decision of home office and tribunal, they though that it was not a genuine business. i have no bans etc and nothing. they gave this decision even it was registered with all the authorities and was tax paying company. so would this have any bad effect on my visa application? there is no deception involved nothing. It is purely based on the assessment they do of the business and in which they can be wrong too. so please experts advise.


----------



## FFacs

ibbz87 said:


> So now that all of my documents are ready and in place. only thing bothering me is the Previous UK leave to remain refusal in december 2015. It was for tier 1 (entrepreneur) and as per the decision of home office and tribunal, they though that it was not a genuine business. i have no bans etc and nothing. they gave this decision even it was registered with all the authorities and was tax paying company. so would this have any bad effect on my visa application? there is no deception involved nothing. It is purely based on the assessment they do of the business and in which they can be wrong too. so please experts advise.


I don't wish to disappoint, but I think this sort of question needs to be answered by a professional MARA agent, not on a forum. This is firmly in the territory of legal advice.


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> I don't wish to disappoint, but I think this sort of question needs to be answered by a professional MARA agent, not on a forum. This is firmly in the territory of legal advice.


well my mara agent have told me that there is nothing wrong with it. This sort of refusal does not negate my fair character as form 80 is used for character assessment

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

ibbz87 said:


> well my mara agent have told me that there is nothing wrong with it. This sort of refusal does not negate my fair character as form 80 is used for character assessment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I'd listen to your MARA agent. The best you can hope for here is that someone with less than half a clue gives you nightmares.


----------



## aussiedream87

TDee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Iam new here. When applying for a 190 VISA (after receiving a state nomination), is country of usual residence your home country or where you are actually residing? Thank you.
> 
> Regards,


The country of usual residence is the country in which you presently reside.


----------



## ajithingmire

meraprvisa said:


> congrats Ajit...
> 
> 
> can you please confirm the list of docs uploaded by you for DIRECT GRANT?
> 
> thanks for your help..


The list is really really long. I uploaded as many as I can. but I am not sure if thats the reason for direct grant. I wanted to upload all documents upfont & have CO minimum room to contact me 


*SELF*
Skill Assessment	ACS
Language	IELTS
Birth Certificate:
Passport
PCC
Medicals
Medicals
Pan Card
Aadhar Card
Marraige Certificate
Name change affidavit
Form 80
Form 1221
Resume
Photo

Qualification	
Degree Certificate
Transcript
Transference Certificate
Passing Certificate

Travel Document
Passport
Previous Passport

Tax	: Form 26 as

Experience:	Work Reference


PaySlips	
all 6 companies

Offer Letter	
all 6 companies

Bank Statement(highlighted salary credits with online pdf editors)
2012-13
2013-14
2014-15
2015-16
2016
2010-12
2012

Appraisal Letters	
company1
company3
company6

For *spouse*:
PCC
Medical
Aadhar
Passport
Previous Passport
PAN Card
Marriage Certificate
Form 1221
Form 80
Change of Name
Degree Certificate
Priyanka Transcript
Functional English letter from college
photo


----------



## aussiedream87

ajithingmire said:


> The list is really really long. I uploaded as many as I can. but I am not sure if thats the reason for direct grant. I wanted to upload all documents upfont & have CO minimum room to contact me
> 
> 
> *SELF*
> Skill Assessment	ACS
> Language	IELTS
> Birth Certificate:
> Passport
> PCC
> Medicals
> Medicals
> Pan Card
> Aadhar Card
> Marraige Certificate
> Name change affidavit
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Resume
> Photo
> 
> Qualification
> Degree Certificate
> Transcript
> Transference Certificate
> Passing Certificate
> 
> Travel Document
> Passport
> Previous Passport
> 
> Tax	: Form 26 as
> 
> Experience:	Work Reference
> 
> 
> PaySlips
> all 6 companies
> 
> Offer Letter
> all 6 companies
> 
> Bank Statement(highlighted salary credits with online pdf editors)
> 2012-13
> 2013-14
> 2014-15
> 2015-16
> 2016
> 2010-12
> 2012
> 
> Appraisal Letters
> company1
> company3
> company6
> 
> For *spouse*:
> PCC
> Medical
> Aadhar
> Passport
> Previous Passport
> PAN Card
> Marriage Certificate
> Form 1221
> Form 80
> Change of Name
> Degree Certificate
> Priyanka Transcript
> Functional English letter from college
> photo


Thanks for the information @*ajithingmire* Just want to confirm if you merged all the form 26 AS into 1 single file?

Also CV and Photograph(.jpg or pdf format?) can be attached by using *attach more documents* option?

I have attached couple of snapshots on naming the files.. can you look at them and see if they are good enough?

appreciate your help!


----------



## ajithingmire

HasIrf said:


> Cant believe!! Super like..
> 
> But guys.. What could be the reason that the early applicants are bypassed?hwell:


I observed 2611** get late responses. 2613** are faster. I think it depends on job code. I may be wrong, but thats what I observed.


----------



## ajithingmire

see my response inline


Raj_imp said:


> Congrats Ajith...
> 
> I am preparing for my 190 Visa Application...could you please help me with below details.
> 
> 1) Do we require to produce birth certificate for Adult applicants?(Myself and partner) Passport is fine to prove dob. if you dont have birth certificate, upload school certificate that mentions dob along with passport.
> 2) I am applying from Australia and I didn't come across any specific requirement for Photo..is there any requirement for a photo?not required, but nothing wrong if you have space to upload


----------



## ajithingmire

there are no hard & fast rules. I am just responding based on my experience during this


aussiedream87 said:


> Thanks for the information @*ajithingmire* Just want to confirm if you merged all the form 26 AS into 1 single file? I uploaded separately for each year. I wont recommend adding it into single file though, as it has header/foter information specific to that year. I combined other docs such as salary slips for one company, bank statement for multiple companies as long as salary is credited to same accountetc
> 
> Also CV and Photograph(.jpg or pdf format?) can be attached by using *attach more documents* option? correct, both are not mandatory, but I uploaded as I wanted to get it faster. photo jpg is fine, resume pdf should work. I uploaded jpg & pdf
> 
> I have attached couple of snapshots on naming the files.. can you look at them and see if they are good enough? dont include space & special characters (except _ I believe) in the names. & name should justify what the document is all about, e.g. company_SalarySlip_2015. your names are good, if theres space, remove that.
> 
> appreciate your help!


----------



## aussiedream87

ajithingmire said:


> there are no hard & fast rules. I am just responding based on my experience during this


Thanks for your prompt response. Ill upload the form 26AS into single files instead of one single file. Rest all are in place for me. tq!


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi all,
I have the below queries regarding Form 80.

1) In some sections, I have noticed that there isn't enough space to enter the family name or address. What should we do in that case ?

2) What should be the appropriate answer to "Why are you travelling to Australia?"

3) I have friends and cousins staying in Australia. Will it benefit my processing, if I include their details in "Contacts in Australia" section ?

4) Do we have to mention expected date of travel?

5) As I have mentioned before, my husband used to travel to Sri lanka on alternate months. He used to stay there for a month and come back the next month. This continued for 5 years. When I mention the address details for past 10 years, how do I mention his stay duration? If I mention the actual duration, it will be "01-Jan-2014 to 31-Jan-2014 - India,, 01-Feb-2014 to 28-Feb-2014 - Sri Lanka", and so on.. Like this I will have to make entries for all 5 years, which will be more than 50. But there is only limited space for entering additional address details. What should I do in this case?


----------



## Lady$Bird

ajithingmire said:


> The list is really really long. I uploaded as many as I can. but I am not sure if thats the reason for direct grant. I wanted to upload all documents upfont & have CO minimum room to contact me
> 
> 
> *SELF*
> Skill Assessment	ACS
> Language	IELTS
> Birth Certificate:
> Passport
> PCC
> Medicals
> Medicals
> Pan Card
> Aadhar Card
> Marraige Certificate
> Name change affidavit
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Resume
> Photo
> 
> Qualification
> Degree Certificate
> Transcript
> Transference Certificate
> Passing Certificate
> 
> Travel Document
> Passport
> Previous Passport
> 
> Tax	: Form 26 as
> 
> Experience:	Work Reference
> 
> 
> PaySlips
> all 6 companies
> 
> Offer Letter
> all 6 companies
> 
> Bank Statement(highlighted salary credits with online pdf editors)
> 2012-13
> 2013-14
> 2014-15
> 2015-16
> 2016
> 2010-12
> 2012
> 
> Appraisal Letters
> company1
> company3
> company6
> 
> For *spouse*:
> PCC
> Medical
> Aadhar
> Passport
> Previous Passport
> PAN Card
> Marriage Certificate
> Form 1221
> Form 80
> Change of Name
> Degree Certificate
> Priyanka Transcript
> Functional English letter from college
> photo



Congrats on your Grant!!

How did you provide Employment reference? Did you use the same one you used for ACS ?


----------



## tikki2282

ajithingmire said:


> I observed 2611** get late responses. 2613** are faster. I think it depends on job code. I may be wrong, but thats what I observed.




Well. Off late I have observed the same as well.


----------



## ajithingmire

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats on your Grant!!
> 
> How did you provide Employment reference? Did you use the same one you used for ACS ?


 Yes, same


----------



## tanaynash

andreyx108b said:


> About 80% are within SLA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andreyx108b... Any idea as to what's the news on 489 grants... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

aussiedream87 said:


> Thanks for the information @*ajithingmire* Just want to confirm if you merged all the form 26 AS into 1 single file?
> 
> Also CV and Photograph(.jpg or pdf format?) can be attached by using *attach more documents* option?
> 
> I have attached couple of snapshots on naming the files.. can you look at them and see if they are good enough?
> 
> appreciate your help!


*@aussiedream87* - This is what I did...
I embedded all the PDFs into a single word document as objects. This did save a lot of headache on having separate documents. I merged all my job related proofs and docs into 1 single file with MANY embedded PDFs. ....If this helps you could try that too.


----------



## kitcha.nitt.83

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi all,
> I have the below queries regarding Form 80.
> 
> 1) In some sections, I have noticed that there isn't enough space to enter the family name or address. What should we do in that case ?
> 
> 2) What should be the appropriate answer to "Why are you travelling to Australia?"
> 
> 3) I have friends and cousins staying in Australia. Will it benefit my processing, if I include their details in "Contacts in Australia" section ?
> 
> 4) Do we have to mention expected date of travel?
> 
> 5) As I have mentioned before, my husband used to travel to Sri lanka on alternate months. He used to stay there for a month and come back the next month. This continued for 5 years. When I mention the address details for past 10 years, how do I mention his stay duration? If I mention the actual duration, it will be "01-Jan-2014 to 31-Jan-2014 - India,, 01-Feb-2014 to 28-Feb-2014 - Sri Lanka", and so on.. Like this I will have to make entries for all 5 years, which will be more than 50. But there is only limited space for entering additional address details. What should I do in this case?



1) If there are no spaces give details in Part T Additional Information.

2) Tell the truth if you are applying for Permanent Resident - Skilled Migrant 189.
Work and Live in Australia Permanently. 

3) If you don't have any plans as of now you can leave it blank.

4) No Idea - Experts Please Advice.


----------



## ajithingmire

I have a query regarding IED. A friend of mine lives in Melbourne. but I got SS PR for NSW. is there any restriction that first entry should be in sponsored state? or can I visit any city irrespective of who sponsored me.


----------



## sushil007

Feeling Ecstatic.. Got Grant for me, wife and son yesterday(detail in signature).
@those who are waiting: Have patience you will get it soon.. All the best!

Cheers!!


----------



## NP101

Just got invited for 190 
Can someone help me with the following 

If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when? 
I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait,will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
Any help will be great


----------



## Sf80

sushil007 said:


> Feeling Ecstatic.. Got Grant for me, wife and son yesterday(detail in signature).
> @those who are waiting: Have patience you will get it soon.. All the best!
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats 

Could you please put your timeline from phone we can't see the signature )

And I particularly want to feel hopeful today ?


----------



## Jimmy_P

ajithingmire said:


> I have a query regarding IED. A friend of mine lives in Melbourne. but I got SS PR for NSW. is there any restriction that first entry should be in sponsored state? or can I visit any city irrespective of who sponsored me.


You can land anywhere, it does not matter. It is a visa requirement not a state requirement. But, upon permanent arrival to your sponsored state, you should inform them.


----------



## sushil007

Sf80 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Could you please put your timeline from phone we can't see the signature )
> 
> And I particularly want to feel hopeful today ?


Thanks! 
Below is the timeline: 
____________________
EOI: 18 May 2016 (55+5 points)
Invite :12 Aug 2016(VIC)
Visa Lodge: 15 Aug 2016
CO Contact: 25 Aug 2016
Replied to CO: 20 Sept 2016
GRANT: 26 Oct 2016 :cheer2:


----------



## sushil007

Jimmy_P said:


> You can land anywhere, it does not matter. It is a visa requirement not a state requirement. But, upon permanent arrival to your sponsored state, you should inform them.


And how to inform them Jimmy?
Via email?(If yes then what is email id for VIC).


----------



## Baskars1

Congrats sushi..... be happy... enjoy the day.....


----------



## sushil007

Baskars1 said:


> Congrats sushi..... be happy... enjoy the day.....


Thanks Baskar!


----------



## Jimmy_P

sushil007 said:


> And how to inform them Jimmy?
> Via email?(If yes then what is email id for VIC).


@*sushil007*,

Congrats and best of luck for your future..!!
You must notify them of your visa outcome and expected arrival date by emailing: [email protected]


----------



## Thunder123

sushil007 said:


> Feeling Ecstatic.. Got Grant for me, wife and son yesterday(detail in signature).
> @those who are waiting: Have patience you will get it soon.. All the best!
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratulations...


----------



## thisisgags

sushil007 said:


> Feeling Ecstatic.. Got Grant for me, wife and son yesterday(detail in signature).
> @those who are waiting: Have patience you will get it soon.. All the best!
> 
> Cheers!!




Congrats Sushil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

sushil007 said:


> And how to inform them Jimmy?
> Via email?(If yes then what is email id for VIC).


Congrats on grant.
You can write an email to update them about the approval first then when you move you should write again.
You can send an email to them at *[email protected]*
I wrote about visa applied and got the response with thanks plus request for update on visa decision.


----------



## HasIrf

Congrats Bill!! 




billwong said:


> Thanks Imran! Yes I just saw that Ajith's application was quicker!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sushil007 said:


> Feeling Ecstatic.. Got Grant for me, wife and son yesterday(detail in signature).
> @those who are waiting: Have patience you will get it soon.. All the best!
> 
> Cheers!!


*@sushil007* - Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## HasIrf

Hey! Congrats Sushil.. 

Looks like the COs are following LIFO (Last In First Out) OCT >> SEP >> AUG



sushil007 said:


> Feeling Ecstatic.. Got Grant for me, wife and son yesterday(detail in signature).
> @those who are waiting: Have patience you will get it soon.. All the best!
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

HasIrf said:


> Hey! Congrats Sushil..
> 
> Looks like the COs are following LIFO (Last In First Out) OCT >> SEP >> AUG


*@HasIrf* - Ha ha ha .....Yeah .....right !


----------



## Sf80

Imran_Taufique said:


> HasIrf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Congrats Sushil..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the COs are following LIFO (Last In First Out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCT >> SEP >> AUG
> 
> 
> 
> *@HasIrf* - Ha ha ha .....Yeah .....right !
Click to expand...

Or some algorithm completed omitted July  

But it is surprising I thought we will get it by October 1st week now I am betting on November 1st week 

It is actually frustrating and funny at the same time


----------



## sushil007

Thanks For the good wishes & guideline guys.
You guys have always been very helpful and I appreciate that.
I have 2 more questions as below:

question1 :
Jimmy says to email on [email protected] while Mani says to write on [email protected] about my visa outcome and tentative date of arrival.
Please let me know where exactly to email?

question2: 
One of my friends says that I need to visit Australian embassy here in Singapore for some stamping on my passport before I go to Australia. Is it necessary?

Thanks


----------



## itsfrans

Hi everyone, I am completing my online lodgement on Elodgement page after being invited and nominated by NSW (190). I could not seem to attach my documents, however I have completed my details in the online forms.

I am now on submitting page /going to payment page? Did I miss something?

Cheers


----------



## sushil007

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone, I am completing my online lodgement on Elodgement page after being invited and nominated by NSW (190). I could not seem to attach my documents, however I have completed my details in the online forms.
> 
> I am now on submitting page /going to payment page? Did I miss something?
> 
> Cheers


Please go ahead and make the payment.
Once you have done that you will see a page where you can upload all documents.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Anybody here got PCC done from Sri Lanka ?


----------



## b allen

Day 311 and waiting and waiting and waiting........................


----------



## Sf80

?? I feel for you


----------



## Aus1984

sushil007 said:


> Feeling Ecstatic.. Got Grant for me, wife and son yesterday(detail in signature).
> @those who are waiting: Have patience you will get it soon.. All the best!
> 
> Cheers!!


Congratz, Could you please update your info in immitracker ...
Thanks


----------



## YankeeD

Lady$Bird said:


> Anybody here got PCC done from Sri Lanka ?




You need to go to Police HQ in Fort,Mihindu Mw. You need to obtain a gramaseva certificate and then to go to Police to apply for PCC. Takes about 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

crazylankan said:


> You need to go to Police HQ in Fort,Mihindu Mw. You need to obtain a gramaseva certificate and then to go to Police to apply for PCC. Takes about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for your inputs. Do we have to go to Sri Lanka directly to get it done, or can it be done online if you are not currently in Sri Lanka? When I checked with some agencies in India, they said they do not do PCC for Sri Lanka.


----------



## sushil007

Aus1984 said:


> Congratz, Could you please update your info in immitracker ...
> Thanks


Thanks.


----------



## sushil007

*myimmitracker updated*



Aus1984 said:


> Congratz, Could you please update your info in immitracker ...
> Thanks


Already updated in myimmitracker..


----------



## YankeeD

Lady$Bird said:


> Thank you so much for your inputs. Do we have to go to Sri Lanka directly to get it done, or can it be done online if you are not currently in Sri Lanka? When I checked with some agencies in India, they said they do not do PCC for Sri Lanka.




I believe you will have to go to Sri Lanka inorder to get the PCC done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Are both Form 80 and Form 1221 required? They both basically contain the same information. Adding both will benefit the process ? Can those who got direct grant comment on this please?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Lady$Bird said:


> Are both Form 80 and Form 1221 required? They both basically contain the same information. Adding both will benefit the process ? Can those who got direct grant comment on this please?




As far as I am informed, form 1221 usually required for partners/dependents. If you are the only applicant, Form 80 is sufficient but as many from this forum suggested to front load both forms for direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

crazylankan said:


> I believe you will have to go to Sri Lanka inorder to get the PCC done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I got my Indian PCC from Europe (where I live currently). If there is a Sri Lankan embassy in the place you live, you can certainly check once. I guess you don't have to travel to Sri Lanka to get a PCC.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Lady$Bird said:


> Are both Form 80 and Form 1221 required? They both basically contain the same information. Adding both will benefit the process ? Can those who got direct grant comment on this please?


You may want to update it and upload so if incase the CO wants he will refer it else he would ignore. I dont see any harm he knows info he can get if he refers to 1221 document.


----------



## aussiedream87

Lady$Bird said:


> Thank you so much for your inputs. Do we have to go to Sri Lanka directly to get it done, or can it be done online if you are not currently in Sri Lanka? When I checked with some agencies in India, they said they do not do PCC for Sri Lanka.


You can refer to this: Application for Clearence Certificate

Telephone Number 011-2439185, 011-2421111
Fax Numbers 011-2439186, 011-2439187, 011-2439188
e-mail address [email protected]

drop an email to them and they might advice you something


----------



## Jimmy_P

Lady$Bird said:


> crazylankan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go to Police HQ in Fort,Mihindu Mw. You need to obtain a gramaseva certificate and then to go to Police to apply for PCC. Takes about 2 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your inputs. Do we have to go to Sri Lanka directly to get it done, or can it be done online if you are not currently in Sri Lanka? When I checked with some agencies in India, they said they do not do PCC for Sri Lanka.
Click to expand...

You need not be present in Sri Lanka to obtain SL PCC. You can apply through the Sri Lankan embassy in India. Otherwise, you can send an authorised person to the Police Headquarters at Colombo-01 to submit the duly completed form with necessary documents. The application form can be downloaded online. Just Google 'Sri Lanka Police Clearance Application Form'. Hope this will help you.


----------



## YankeeD

Lady$Bird said:


> Thank you so much for your inputs. Do we have to go to Sri Lanka directly to get it done, or can it be done online if you are not currently in Sri Lanka? When I checked with some agencies in India, they said they do not do PCC for Sri Lanka.




Furthermore regarding the PCC. Yes you can obtain it via the SL Embassy/HC. 

http://www.police.lk/index.php/component/content/article/36/91-application-for-clearence-certificate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsfrans

(nevermind I saw the previous post and answer!) Hi everyone, could anyone confirm if I would need to complete both form 80 AND 1221?
I do not have any dependent/family members included in my application for 190 visa.

Thanks


----------



## Lady$Bird

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> I got my Indian PCC from Europe (where I live currently). If there is a Sri Lankan embassy in the place you live, you can certainly check once. I guess you don't have to travel to Sri Lanka to get a PCC..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, I contacted the Sri Lankan Embassy today, and they said I have to collect it from the local police station in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Jimmy_P said:


> You need not be present in Sri Lanka to obtain SL PCC. You can apply through the Sri Lankan embassy in India. Otherwise, you can send an authorised person to the Police Headquarters at Colombo-01 to submit the duly completed form with necessary documents. The application form can be downloaded online. Just Google 'Sri Lanka Police Clearance Application Form'. Hope this will help you.


I read that online, but when I called up the embassy, the answer I got was, "Madam, these things you have to get directly from the local police station where you stayed in Sri Lanka". I really got confused of this. Anyways, my husband has to travel to Colombo next month and he can directly apply for the PCC there. I can upload his PCC even at a later point to my application, right ?


----------



## Lady$Bird

Do we have to submit only the colour scan copies of documents or the notarised copies which I used for ACS are fine ? The one which I used for ACS are B&W copies, on top of which notary was done and then taken the colour scan of that. Does that matter ? Also, my notary was done in 2015 Aug. Its been more than an year. Is there any expiry date for the notarisation ?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Lady$Bird said:


> I read that online, but when I called up the embassy, the answer I got was, "Madam, these things you have to get directly from the local police station where you stayed in Sri Lanka". I really got confused of this. Anyways, my husband has to travel to Colombo next month and he can directly apply for the PCC there. I can upload his PCC even at a later point to my application, right ?


*@Lady$Bird* - Yes PCC is fine OK to be uploaded at a later point. But the sooner the better, else your CO would come asking for it


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Lady$Bird said:


> Do we have to submit only the colour scan copies of documents or the notarised copies which I used for ACS are fine ? The one which I used for ACS are B&W copies, on top of which notary was done and then taken the colour scan of that. Does that matter ? Also, my notary was done in 2015 Aug. Its been more than an year. Is there any expiry date for the notarisation ?


*@Lady$Bird* - Colour scan of the originals are OK to be uploaded and accepted. Only in case of a B&W copies we need a Notary done.

In case of ACS the pdf obtained in the mail is good enough to be submitted without any additional work on it.

As for the Aug 2015 Notary, I feel that should be OK to be reused. I am not very sure about the expiry of the Notarized docs though.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

*PTE Scores*

Hello,

Do we need to send the PTE scores to DIBP or just attaching the PTE report is sufficient....?

Please advise!


----------



## aussiedream87

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we need to send the PTE scores to DIBP or just attaching the PTE report is sufficient....?
> 
> Please advise!


There is an option in PTE website when you register so if you choose that check box it will go to DIBP. However, no harm in uploading the document.


----------



## raaja2010

Hi All,

Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀

Invite: 10th Oct 
Lodged: 12th Oct 
Doc Submission: 18th Oct
Direct Grant: 27th Oct
Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)

Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


----------



## aussiedream87

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


That was a quick one. All the best mate


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

aussiedream87 said:


> There is an option in PTE website when you register so if you choose that check box it will go to DIBP. However, no harm in uploading the document.


Hello,

Thanks for this...can u advise what is the option..like it says Immigration SA, Adelaide..shud i select that..plus what region needs to be selected..

TIA!

Ankur


----------



## FFacs

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for this...can u advise what is the option..like it says Immigration SA, Adelaide..shud i select that..plus what region needs to be selected..
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Ankur


When you register they ask you the purpose of the test. If you select immigration for Australia it auto sends to DIBP. If you didn't select that I think it's still possible to select DIBP as a recipient.


----------



## FFacs

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


Wow, that's fast. Congrats


----------



## Imran_Taufique

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


*@raaja2010 * - Congratulations !


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All, 
Thank you so much for the inputs and suggestions so far.

I'm back with few more doubts 

1) The limit of 60 documents is per applicant or per application ? If I have to add my spouse to the application, how many documents can we upload in total?

2) Form 16 - Is it better to merge all the form16 together or to keep them separate ?

3) For tax proof, is Form 16 sufficient or ITR V form is also necessary ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Ankur.Khandelwal said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to send the PTE scores to DIBP or just attaching the PTE report is sufficient....?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise!




You need to send via pearsons web-site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

How helpful is form 80 for getting a direct grant? I am concerned about the addresses lived in for past ten years and the employment history. I am not claiming points for experience but I have had numerous jobs and addresses, as I moved from lots of different apartments and jobs while studying. Will the case officer really want to know all this extra information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aurora.a said:


> How helpful is form 80 for getting a direct grant? I am concerned about the addresses lived in for past ten years and the employment history. I am not claiming points for experience but I have had numerous jobs and addresses, as I moved from lots of different apartments and jobs while studying. Will the case officer really want to know all this extra information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Form 80 and 1221 are important. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

andreyx108b said:


> Form 80 and 1221 are important.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Okay, I guess it is time for me to find all 10+ addresses I have lived at for the past 10 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> Thank you so much for the inputs and suggestions so far.
> 
> I'm back with few more doubts
> 
> 1) The limit of 60 documents is per applicant or per application ? If I have to add my spouse to the application, how many documents can we upload in total?
> 
> 2) Form 16 - Is it better to merge all the form16 together or to keep them separate ?
> 
> 3) For tax proof, is Form 16 sufficient or ITR V form is also necessary ?


*@Lady$Bird* - 
1) Every application gets 60 doc limit. Your spouse can have upto 60 docs under his name. Its not cumulative but individual uploads under every name. The most attachments are under the primary applicants name though. Dependents have lesser docs to be uploaded. Have a single MS word uploaded which has multiple embedded PDFs in it. I used this way to minimize/manage my doc count else 60 would not have been sufficient.

2) Keep them as separate PDFs and embed them in a single MS Word file

3) Along with Form 16, Tax returns would be good to give.


----------



## Baskars1

Hi guys, 

Is that true 190 visa for Adelaide gsm takes 4-6 months time process. This information given to me by my agent.? Make me worry advise me guys. I already paid my VAC2 payment too.


----------



## FFacs

aurora.a said:


> Okay, I guess it is time for me to find all 10+ addresses I have lived at for the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 80 is a pain. I travel extensively for my work and live in the EU, so no border stamps for much of the travel. I had to attach extra sheets.


----------



## Rohit R

*Form 80*

hi guys, 

I am filling up form 80 and have one doubt regarding a gap year.

There is a one year gap between my graduation and post graduation as I was preparing for entrance exam. As it is clearly mentioned you should highlight the gaps, could you guys please suggest what reason should i give for this gap year !! I am confused !!


----------



## b allen

Day 312 and waiting and waiting and waiting.................

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

FFacs said:


> Form 80 is a pain. I travel extensively for my work and live in the EU, so no border stamps for much of the travel. I had to attach extra sheets.




Yeah it is a nightmare  I also had many jobs so I will have to attach extra sheets for those as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3w

Pleased to say, I received my visa grant this morning. The visa review process was relatively painless. I front loaded my application with everything except Form 80 (submitted Form 1221 for my wife upfront). CO contacted me on Tuesday for the first time request Form 80 for both myself and my wife. I uploaded them last night (I had been working on them ever since submitting the visa so they were 95% complete) and this morning I woke up to the good news that the visas have been granted  Very happy! 

<*SNIP*> - *Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

*Additional Info*

Hello,

A small query:

If the CO has asked for some additional info the second time does it means that whatever not asked for is justified/ok with DIBP and only the one asked is remaining to be validated?

Thanks!


----------



## Aus1984

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


Really amazing ....Congratz...


----------



## immigrant589

I have just lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. Can anybody guide me thru the rest of the process. mean adding documents, medical, PCC etc. Also how these things decide my Initial entry date. I have plan to move to Australia Sept 2017.
Waiting for guidance


----------



## Lady$Bird

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@Lady$Bird* -
> 1) Every application gets 60 doc limit. Your spouse can have upto 60 docs under his name. Its not cumulative but individual uploads under every name. The most attachments are under the primary applicants name though. Dependents have lesser docs to be uploaded. Have a single MS word uploaded which has multiple embedded PDFs in it. I used this way to minimize/manage my doc count else 60 would not have been sufficient.
> 
> 2) Keep them as separate PDFs and embed them in a single MS Word file
> 
> 3) Along with Form 16, Tax returns would be good to give.


But if we embed everything to a single MS word file, the total size of the file will be more than 5 MB right ? Dont we have a size limit of 5MB per document ? Or did you upload multiple MS word files, by grouping the docs? What is the best way to group the docs ? Could you please give the details, like how many word files you uploaded and how you grouped your pdfs, if you dont mind ?


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Baskars1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is that true 190 visa for Adelaide gsm takes 4-6 months time process. This information given to me by my agent.? Make me worry advise me guys. I already paid my VAC2 payment too.


Hello Baskar,

Can u let me know how much is the VAC2 payment?

Thanks!


----------



## immigrant589

immigrant589 said:


> I have just lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. Can anybody guide me thru the rest of the process. mean adding documents, medical, PCC etc. Also how these things decide my Initial entry date. I have plan to move to Australia Sept 2017.
> Waiting for guidance


Also If I want my family to migrate later than how will their medical dates affect??


----------



## Andr3w

immigrant589 said:


> I have just lodged a visa application for 190 Visa with my wife and 2 children. Can anybody guide me thru the rest of the process. mean adding documents, medical, PCC etc. Also how these things decide my Initial entry date. I have plan to move to Australia Sept 2017.
> Waiting for guidance


You have to activate your visa by going through border control within 12 months of your medical/PCC, whichever has the earlier date. Uploading documents to your IMMI account is really easy. Its broken down into each applicant, and for each applicant there are different categories. You simply select the category, select the document you are uploading, upload it and confirm. A word of caution - once a document has been uploaded and you've clicked the confirm button it is permanently uploaded and you can't take it down again.


----------



## Andr3w

immigrant589 said:


> Also If I want my family to migrate later than how will their medical dates affect??


Your family will have the same stipulation on their visa as you - they need to activate it within 12 months. There is no obligation for them to stay though so they can come with you to activate, have a holiday with you, and then go back home and come back once you've got everything set up.


----------



## immigrant589

Andr3w said:


> You have to activate your visa by going through border control within 12 months of your medical/PCC, whichever has the earlier date. Uploading documents to your IMMI account is really easy. Its broken down into each applicant, and for each applicant there are different categories. You simply select the category, select the document you are uploading, upload it and confirm. A word of caution - once a document has been uploaded and you've clicked the confirm button it is permanently uploaded and you can't take it down again.


Thanks Andrew

But what would be the procedure if I want my family to migrate later?? Or they will also have the same IED as me due to medical


----------



## Andr3w

immigrant589 said:


> Thanks Andrew
> 
> But what would be the procedure if I want my family to migrate later?? Or they will also have the same IED as me due to medical


Same date as you. They can activate their visa and leave. No obligation to stay. My brother has done that. Activated visa in May this year during a holiday to Australia, only moving May next year


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Andr3w said:


> Pleased to say, I received my visa grant this morning. The visa review process was relatively painless. I front loaded my application with everything except Form 80 (submitted Form 1221 for my wife upfront). CO contacted me on Tuesday for the first time request Form 80 for both myself and my wife. I uploaded them last night (I had been working on them ever since submitting the visa so they were 95% complete) and this morning I woke up to the good news that the visas have been granted  Very happy!
> 
> I've been working on a blog detailing my journey and acting essentially as a DIY guide to a 190 visa. Its a little bit out of date but has (in my opinion) most of the required information for simple cases in one place. www.190oz.com


*@Andr3w* - Wow ! Andrew ... Congratulations


----------



## zooter80

Andr3w said:


> Pleased to say, I received my visa grant this morning. The visa review process was relatively painless. I front loaded my application with everything except Form 80 (submitted Form 1221 for my wife upfront). CO contacted me on Tuesday for the first time request Form 80 for both myself and my wife. I uploaded them last night (I had been working on them ever since submitting the visa so they were 95% complete) and this morning I woke up to the good news that the visas have been granted  Very happy!
> <*SNIP*>


nice blog...didn't go through it fully, but like the concept!


----------



## Sf80

Aren't they forgetting people applied in June and July also


----------



## Sandyimmi

Visa has to be granted before expiry of PCC. Isn't it? So urs must be just round the corned


----------



## cataliya

Andr3w said:


> Pleased to say, I received my visa grant this morning. The visa review process was relatively painless. I front loaded my application with everything except Form 80 (submitted Form 1221 for my wife upfront). CO contacted me on Tuesday for the first time request Form 80 for both myself and my wife. I uploaded them last night (I had been working on them ever since submitting the visa so they were 95% complete) and this morning I woke up to the good news that the visas have been granted  Very happy!
> 
> <*SNIP*> - *Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


Congrats...All the best for your new journey,I hope you and your family enjoy this moment at fullest and live a lovely life there....I saw your blog...very intresting and motivating....


----------



## b allen

Okay guys I am freaking out now, day 313, applied on 21 dec 2015, first co contact was 21 Jan 2016 asked for medicals and form 80 and 1221. I submitted on 3 Feb 2016 medical cleared 8 Feb 2016. Then silence, called them twice in mid march they said CO hasn't got back to ur file. Mid April they said CO just picked up ur file, after that called in July said routine processing. Then on 8 Aug 2016 another CO contacted said she needs written permission to verify my degree which I provided on the same day. And now again silence, I am just wondering how long. My PCC and medical are about to expire, and the last I checked which was September they haven't done even employment verification. So how long how long, how long I swear I am losing it man 

PS: It's GSM Brisbane


----------



## thisisgags

b allen said:


> Okay guys I am freaking out now, day 313, applied on 21 dec 2015, first co contact was 21 Jan 2016 asked for medicals and form 80 and 1221. I submitted on 3 Feb 2016 medical cleared 8 Feb 2016. Then silence, called them twice in mid march they said CO hasn't got back to ur file. Mid April they said CO just picked up ur file, after that called in July said routine processing. Then on 8 Aug 2016 another CO contacted said she needs written permission to verify my degree which I provided on the same day. And now again silence, I am just wondering how long. My PCC and medical are about to expire, and the last I checked which was September they haven't done even employment verification. So how long how long, how long I swear I am losing it man
> 
> PS: It's GSM Brisbane



Quite similar boat as you, 290 days...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Lady$Bird said:


> But if we embed everything to a single MS word file, the total size of the file will be more than 5 MB right ? Dont we have a size limit of 5MB per document ? Or did you upload multiple MS word files, by grouping the docs? What is the best way to group the docs ? Could you please give the details, like how many word files you uploaded and how you grouped your pdfs, if you dont mind ?


*@Lady$Bird* - When creating the PDFs ensure that the included image if any does not cross 96dpi - Attach documents to an online application [increase the dpi in generated files if it's not clearly readable]. 

Use Adobe Professional or similar Tools for working with PDFs.This will ensure that we get small size PDF files. Once there are lot of PDF files to attach, then you can group them as embeds into a single or more doc/docx file with MS Word ensuring that the final file size stays within 5MB. If the total file size crosses 5MB divide the content into a 2nd file and so on. Normally, 1 - 2 files should be sufficient with carefully created PDFs.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

b allen said:


> Okay guys I am freaking out now, day 313, applied on 21 dec 2015, first co contact was 21 Jan 2016 asked for medicals and form 80 and 1221. I submitted on 3 Feb 2016 medical cleared 8 Feb 2016. Then silence, called them twice in mid march they said CO hasn't got back to ur file. Mid April they said CO just picked up ur file, after that called in July said routine processing. Then on 8 Aug 2016 another CO contacted said she needs written permission to verify my degree which I provided on the same day. And now again silence, I am just wondering how long. My PCC and medical are about to expire, and the last I checked which was September they haven't done even employment verification. So how long how long, how long I swear I am losing it man
> 
> PS: It's GSM Brisbane


*@b allen* - You may even not worry about the Employment Verification as in many cases COs may not even go with that. Let's hope the same happens in your case as well. As for silence, it's same for many in queue, including me. I am waiting since April too  but it's life......let's hope the reward of the wait would be sweet !

I would say, I feel sometimes the turnaround time for the verifying agencies or the local Aus Embassies could be the main contributing factors for the long delays. Until the local Agencies / Authorities submit their report to the CO teams, they may not be in a position to make a decision to proceed with the VISA / or ask for more clarifications, etc.

I would say we fall into the 15-20% of the bucket which is beyond the SLAs for the VIS A assignment thus the delays for our cases does that pinch that hard for the CO teams.

I would not really blame any CO team for the actions (Brisbane / Adelaide) as the above factors could be keeping their hands tied. 

I have been waiting almost close to 7 months now and I know you are senior to me in the queue as well including few others, like thisisgags, etc

Lots of our lives decisions are help up and pending due to this major steps in our lives.....but to overcome this I feel let's pray to the Almighty rather than annoy and burn our own blood..

If anything would happen, would be with HIS will! Maybe that would be RIGHT time which is pre-decided!


----------



## b allen

Okay I run some simple calculation, please know I have not adjusted any values to better represent the sample data points. The following are just simple avg.

So for 190 myimmi tracker shows 500 total grants, of that 1.76% have taken 300 to 500 days to be granted. 5.097% have taken between 200 to 500 days.

189 has a total of 2173 grants, 1.703% have taken 300 to 600 days to be granted. While, 4.74% have taken between 200 to 600 days.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@b allen* - You may even not worry about the Employment Verification as in many cases COs may not even go with that. Let's hope the same happens in your case as well. As for silence, it's same for many in queue, including me. I am waiting since April too  but it's life......let's hope the reward of the wait would be sweet !
> 
> I would say, I feel sometimes the turnaround time for the verifying agencies or the local Aus Embassies could be the main contributing factors for the long delays. Until the local Agencies / Authorities submit their report to the CO teams, they may not be in a position to make a decision to proceed with the VISA / or ask for more clarifications, etc.
> 
> I would say we fall into the 15-20% of the bucket which is beyond the SLAs for the VIS A assignment thus the delays for our cases does that pinch that hard for the CO teams.
> 
> I would not really blame any CO team for the actions (Brisbane / Adelaide) as the above factors could be keeping their hands tied.
> 
> I have been waiting almost close to 7 months now and I know you are senior to me in the queue as well including few others, like thisisgags, etc
> 
> Lots of our lives decisions are help up and pending due to this major steps in our lives.....but to overcome this I feel let's pray to the Almighty rather than annoy and burn our own blood..
> 
> If anything would happen, would be with HIS will! Maybe that would be RIGHT time which is pre-decided!


Oh no I m not blaming GSM Brisbane just forgot mention in the main body of text so added as a PS. Anyways ur right got to wait hopefully not much longer.


----------



## sat123

b allen said:


> Imran_Taufique said:
> 
> 
> 
> *@b allen* - You may even not worry about the Employment Verification as in many cases COs may not even go with that. Let's hope the same happens in your case as well. As for silence, it's same for many in queue, including me. I am waiting since April too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's life......let's hope the reward of the wait would be sweet !
> 
> I would say, I feel sometimes the turnaround time for the verifying agencies or the local Aus Embassies could be the main contributing factors for the long delays. Until the local Agencies / Authorities submit their report to the CO teams, they may not be in a position to make a decision to proceed with the VISA / or ask for more clarifications, etc.
> 
> I would say we fall into the 15-20% of the bucket which is beyond the SLAs for the VIS A assignment thus the delays for our cases does that pinch that hard for the CO teams.
> 
> I would not really blame any CO team for the actions (Brisbane / Adelaide) as the above factors could be keeping their hands tied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting almost close to 7 months now and I know you are senior to me in the queue as well including few others, like thisisgags, etc
> 
> Lots of our lives decisions are help up and pending due to this major steps in our lives.....but to overcome this I feel let's pray to the Almighty rather than annoy and burn our own blood..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything would happen, would be with HIS will! Maybe that would be RIGHT time which is pre-decided!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no I m not blaming GSM Brisbane just forgot mention in the main body of text so added as a PS. Anyways ur right got to wait hopefully not much longer.
Click to expand...

Guys, I am in same boat. I applied in April and still waiting. Had only one employer, only one residential address. But not sure what's holding up. And it's gsm Brisbane with one CO contact about 5 months back.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sat123 said:


> Guys, I am in same boat. I applied in April and still waiting. Had only one employer, only one residential address. But not sure what's holding up. And it's gsm Brisbane with one CO contact about 5 months back.


*@sat123* - The only difference being ....  you are onshore and I am not  - _on the lighter note_


----------



## ibbz87

is there any way to mention the willingness to pay VAC2 on lodging the application? so that if all documents are fine CO can generate invoice at his/her first review ?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtihajhaqani

Hi Guys 
I need your help. I recently received my invitation to lodge 190 but i am a bit worried because i am already on a bridging visa to 485. If i lodge my application will my 485 app be automatically withdrawn?
while doing the application i got warning i have attached the pic. If any thing goes wrong with the 190 app which i am sure nothing will but just to be on the safe side, would i loose my 485 app as well?
just not sure what would be the situation of visa after lodging app for 190.
Another question is that do onshore applicants gets a bridging visa because one of my friend submitted his 189 app and he did not get any bridging visa.

Sorry unable to put the image of the warning but here is it what it says
"Applicant has other unfinalised applications lodged with the department.The applicant will be able to continue, however the unfinalised application(s) may need to be withdrawn by advising the department in writing. Review our website for further information".


----------



## ibtihajhaqani

*No response at all  *


----------



## Sf80

ibtihajhaqani said:


> *No response at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


People will log only tomorrow try searching your particular visa type and restrictions

May be you find something... Good luck


----------



## sat123

Imran_Taufique said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I am in same boat. I applied in April and still waiting. Had only one employer, only one residential address. But not sure what's holding up. And it's gsm Brisbane with one CO contact about 5 months back.
> 
> 
> 
> *@sat123* - The only difference being ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are onshore and I am not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - _on the lighter note_
Click to expand...

What you see as +ve is actually a -ve. You have not started the journey yet, but for us it's uncertainty looming over always that what happens, if it's rejected. Secondly, as non PR we end up paying hefty amount for everything with no actual benefits.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sat123 said:


> What you see as +ve is actually a -ve. You have not started the journey yet, but for us it's uncertainty looming over always that what happens, if it's rejected. Secondly, as non PR we end up paying hefty amount for everything with no actual benefits.


*@sat123* - Ooops! That's not good. Many (including me) are not even aware of the downsides, for a person being onsite with a non-PR VISA. 

One of the -ves could be the financial part difference for PR and non-PR (maybe possible difference in facilities, expemptions, etc)
One of the +ves could be sliding into the next job...settling down and moving part trouble, etc could be saved...as one would already be familiar with the way that part of the world works.


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> is there any way to mention the willingness to pay VAC2 on lodging the application? so that if all documents are fine CO can generate invoice at his/her first review ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


There will be question in visa application form when you enter wife qualification something like "Does this candidate have functional english " for the answer select NO.


----------



## nevergone

Hello,

Recently my designation has been changed but the role-responsibilities along with the pay and benefits remain the same. How to intimate DIBP about this change? I have provided the update using the update us link in immi account. Also, I have sent an email to GSM allocated attaching the reference letter. FYI I have applied for visa on 7th of June and got IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCEMENT for further processing on 11th July. My employer verification has been carried out last month.

Regards,


----------



## Sf80

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently my designation has been changed but the role-responsibilities along with the pay and benefits remain the same. How to intimate DIBP about this change? I have provided the update using the update us link in immi account. Also, I have sent an email to GSM allocated attaching the reference letter. FYI I have applied for visa on 7th of June and got IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCEMENT for further processing on 11th July. My employer verification has been carried out last month.
> 
> Regards,


Same boat as you only thing is I don't know if employer verification happened. My team is Brisbane


----------



## Moneyjheeta

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently my designation has been changed but the role-responsibilities along with the pay and benefits remain the same. How to intimate DIBP about this change? I have provided the update using the update us link in immi account. Also, I have sent an email to GSM allocated attaching the reference letter. FYI I have applied for visa on 7th of June and got IMMI ASSESSMENT COMMENCEMENT for further processing on 11th July. My employer verification has been carried out last month.
> 
> Regards,


Verification was thru mail or phn?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Usually they call the manager.


----------



## destinedtobe

Can I upload a police clearance that has validity until Feb 2017 only? Or should I just get a new one? TIA to those who can answer this question.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

destinedtobe said:


> Can I upload a police clearance that has validity until Feb 2017 only? Or should I just get a new one? TIA to those who can answer this question.


*@destinedtobe* - I feel you should upload the available PCC. If you are requested for newer PCC - hopefully not, only then you may worry about the new PCC.

I feel, once submitted, it should be appropriate for the CO to considered it as a valid document for making a VISA decision. If you CO needs to decide now then he should have a PCC in hand now! 

If you feel, that you can quickly obtain a newer PCC, then nothing better!!


----------



## destinedtobe

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@destinedtobe* - I feel you should upload the available PCC. If you are requested for newer PCC - hopefully not, only then you may worry about the new PCC.
> 
> I feel, once submitted, it should be appropriate for the CO to considered it as a valid document for making a VISA decision. If you CO needs to decide now then he should have a PCC in hand now!
> 
> If you feel, that you can quickly obtain a newer PCC, then nothing better!!


Thank you! I am currently in Singapore and the PCC I have which would expire on Feb 2017 is my Philippines PCC - it's not so easy (and cheap) to get from overseas.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All, which is the best option to pay the visa fee from India, other than credit cards ? Paypal or Travel/prepaid cards ? If anyone has done through paypal, can you brief me the steps to get it done ?


----------



## Lady$Bird

Dear Expats, 
How long does it take to lodge the visa ? I have provided all the docs to my agent, except PCC and medicals and he says it will take one month for them to verify the docs, fill the application and to lodge the visa.
If I have to do it myself, can someone brief me the steps to lodge the visa?


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> is there any way to mention the willingness to pay VAC2 on lodging the application? so that if all documents are fine CO can generate invoice at his/her first review ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




If you dont submit evidence of english ability, it is assumed automatically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Lady$Bird said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> How long does it take to lodge the visa ? I have provided all the docs to my agent, except PCC and medicals and he says it will take one month for them to verify the docs, fill the application and to lodge the visa.
> 
> If I have to do it myself, can someonbrief me the steps to lodge the visa?




Fill in the form, then submit all in all 1-2 hrs max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> If you dont submit evidence of english ability, it is assumed automatically.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i know but what i want is rather than getting contact from co first for proof or payment. i notify them in advance so that rather than contacting they generate invoice and send to me.
would save me some time

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> yes i know but what i want is rather than getting contact from co first for proof or payment. i notify them in advance so that rather than contacting they generate invoice and send to me.
> would save me some time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




You can try emaling the team. Not sure if it will work though. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


Congrats mate!!! So fast.....how did they complete emp verification process in such a short time, which I assume takes more time??


----------



## raaja2010

Krish29 said:


> Congrats mate!!! So fast.....how did they complete emp verification process in such a short time, which I assume takes more time??


Since i submitted Form 16 and 3 months payslip for all 10 years which i claimed in ACS, no employment verification for me.


----------



## Krish29

Congrats and all the best!!! 


raaja2010 said:


> Since i submitted Form 16 and 3 months payslip for all 10 years which i claimed in ACS, no employment verification for me.


----------



## Roopkaur

Hi all 
Happy to inform that I have recieved a golden grant on 27 October ?
I was a silent reader of this forum. This forum gave me lot of patience.
Lodged visa: 4 April 2016
Co contact 4 times until June 
June -October : no response from Co
Visa grant : 27 October ???

I waited 7 months for grant. 
I just want to say to all of those who are waiting for visa grants "Hang in there ". You will get your grants soon


----------



## Roopkaur

]Hi all 
Happy to inform that I have recieved a golden grant on 27 October 
I was a silent reader of this forum. This forum gave me lot of patience.
Lodged visa: 4 April 2016
Co contact 4 times until June 
June -October : no response from Co
Visa grant : 27 October 

I waited 7 months for grant. 
I just want to say to all of those who are waiting for visa grants "Hang in there ". You will get your grants soon.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Roopkaur said:


> ]Hi all
> Happy to inform that I have recieved a golden grant on 27 October
> I was a silent reader of this forum. This forum gave me lot of patience.
> Lodged visa: 4 April 2016
> Co contact 4 times until June
> June -October : no response from Co
> Visa grant : 27 October
> 
> I waited 7 months for grant.
> I just want to say to all of those who are waiting for visa grants "Hang in there ". You will get your grants soon.


*@Roopkaur* - Many Congratulations Roop. Whats was your Job Code? What all details CO asked? Mine is almost similar wait time as yours


----------



## Roopkaur

Thanks Imran 
Job code is 411411 Enrolled nurse


----------



## ibbz87

now everything is ready and sorted and only thing left is having medicals after visa lodge but I have to wait till end of November to lodge my visa as the DIBP clinics here in pak are stating that my wife's x ray can only be done at end of 1st trimester of her pregnancy which ends on December 6th. So should i wait till end of november and lodge my visa and then have medicals done for a better chance of direct grant or should i file it now as the CO assignment could take some time?
PS: my UK pcc expires in february 2017 but i left UK in jan 2016 and had my PCc in feb 16.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## suman.rani

Roopkaur said:


> Hi all
> Happy to inform that I have recieved a golden grant on 27 October ?
> I was a silent reader of this forum. This forum gave me lot of patience.
> Lodged visa: 4 April 2016
> Co contact 4 times until June
> June -October : no response from Co
> Visa grant : 27 October ???
> 
> I waited 7 months for grant.
> I just want to say to all of those who are waiting for visa grants "Hang in there ". You will get your grants soon


Congratulations Roop. I am feeling hopeful to see your post.i lodged my visa on 5 th april,2016.can you share your contact number by sending private message to me.


----------



## aussiedream87

raaja2010 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that i got my direct grant today. It was an awesome October 😀
> 
> Invite: 10th Oct
> Lodged: 12th Oct
> Doc Submission: 18th Oct
> Direct Grant: 27th Oct
> Code: 263111 (190 VIC SS - Offshore)
> 
> Good luck to all of you for quick grant.


could you provide a breakdown of your points?


----------



## rkmelbourne

Not sure what rule they use to process the apps. I have all Australia experience to claim experience point. Moreover, I have attach all PayG certificates to proof that. Assumed that no emp verification is required in this case.
Still application is not processed for last 4 months. Frustrating ………………..


----------



## Sf80

Any grants?


----------



## Baskars1

Sf80 said:


> Any grants?


I am also applied on July 28 still waiting....:disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::disappointed::cold_sweat::cold_sweat::cold_sweat::cold_sweat:


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> now everything is ready and sorted and only thing left is having medicals after visa lodge but I have to wait till end of November to lodge my visa as the DIBP clinics here in pak are stating that my wife's x ray can only be done at end of 1st trimester of her pregnancy which ends on December 6th. So should i wait till end of november and lodge my visa and then have medicals done for a better chance of direct grant or should i file it now as the CO assignment could take some time?
> PS: my UK pcc expires in february 2017 but i left UK in jan 2016 and had my PCc in feb 16.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


it is better not to do x-ray during pregnancy, you may not see immediate effects but x-ray may have effects on child at later stage of their life.

we were also in similar situation, what we did is - we filed visa application, when case officer asked for medicals than we informed about pregnancy, case moved ahead after baby was delivered. 

I see your case involves some complicacy with UK pcc, i think you can get a fresh one at the time baby is delivered.

rest all is your decision


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> it is better not to do x-ray during pregnancy, you may not see immediate effects but x-ray may have effects on child at later stage of their life.
> 
> we were also in similar situation, what we did is - we filed visa application, when case officer asked for medicals than we informed about pregnancy, case moved ahead after baby was delivered.
> 
> I see your case involves some complicacy with UK pcc, i think you can get a fresh one at the time baby is delivered.
> 
> rest all is your decision


thanks for the reply.
i have consulted this with radiologists and all of them have told us that once first 3 months of pregnancy are over, it is absolutely safe to have chest x ray with lead sheets covering the abdominal area. Also DIBP recommends it having after 1st trimester too


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> i have consulted this with radiologists and all of them have told us that once first 3 months of pregnancy are over, it is absolutely safe to have chest x ray with lead sheets covering the abdominal area. Also DIBP recommends it having after 1st trimester too
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


if that is the case than go ahead with visa application, CO allocation will take some time and by the time they ask for medicals you would be done with it as you told


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
This may be a little off-topic. Has anyone registered a rental agreement in Bangalore ?

I recently shifted to a new address and hence struggling to get a local address proof for my PCC. As per the passport seva kendra site, the only feasible options for me are, Registered rental agreement, gas connection, bank passbook. But there are complications in all. They said HR letter wont be accepted as I m working for a Private company (Hell, I recently renewed my passport using the same HR letter). We have our savings account in ICICI and they stopped issuing Passbooks it seems. Even if they do, it will take 2-3 weeks. Another option is to change the address in Gas connection and generate a bill for it. But then again, it will take minimum 2 weeks. My husband will be travelling in 2 weeks and we need to get the PCC done before he leaves. 
The remaining option is to get the rent agreement registered, which again does not seem to be an easy task, as it needs the presence of both the owner and the tenant and 2 witnesses. It's not quite possible to make my house owner agree for it.

Can anyone suggest a solution to this?


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> This may be a little off-topic. Has anyone registered a rental agreement in Bangalore ?
> 
> I recently shifted to a new address and hence struggling to get a local address proof for my PCC. As per the passport seva kendra site, the only feasible options for me are, Registered rental agreement, gas connection, bank passbook. But there are complications in all. They said HR letter wont be accepted as I m working for a Private company (Hell, I recently renewed my passport using the same HR letter). We have our savings account in ICICI and they stopped issuing Passbooks it seems. Even if they do, it will take 2-3 weeks. Another option is to change the address in Gas connection and generate a bill for it. But then again, it will take minimum 2 weeks. My husband will be travelling in 2 weeks and we need to get the PCC done before he leaves.
> The remaining option is to get the rent agreement registered, which again does not seem to be an easy task, as it needs the presence of both the owner and the tenant and 2 witnesses. It's not quite possible to make my house owner agree for it.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a solution to this?


open a bank account (online ) with SBI in nearest branch, visit branch collect passbook, transfer some money to do this account, withdraw some money, get the transactions printed in passbook and use this.

my friend in mumbai did the same, he was granted pcc with one day old SBI account passbook. In document advisor they have mentioned bank passbook will work, they have not mentioned how many days old, 

hope this works for you..

PS: i also got my pcc with few days old bank account passbook


----------



## ausguy11

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> This may be a little off-topic. Has anyone registered a rental agreement in Bangalore ?
> 
> I recently shifted to a new address and hence struggling to get a local address proof for my PCC. As per the passport seva kendra site, the only feasible options for me are, Registered rental agreement, gas connection, bank passbook. But there are complications in all. They said HR letter wont be accepted as I m working for a Private company (Hell, I recently renewed my passport using the same HR letter). We have our savings account in ICICI and they stopped issuing Passbooks it seems. Even if they do, it will take 2-3 weeks. Another option is to change the address in Gas connection and generate a bill for it. But then again, it will take minimum 2 weeks. My husband will be travelling in 2 weeks and we need to get the PCC done before he leaves.
> The remaining option is to get the rent agreement registered, which again does not seem to be an easy task, as it needs the presence of both the owner and the tenant and 2 witnesses. It's not quite possible to make my house owner agree for it.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a solution to this?


cant u give icici bank statement??


----------



## Lady$Bird

ausguy11 said:


> cant u give icici bank statement??


When I checked with passport seva kendra customer care, they said, for private banks, only passbook along with bank statements will be accepted as address proof, bank statements alone will not work, unlike nationalized banks.


----------



## AusPot

rkmelbourne said:


> Not sure what rule they use to process the apps. I have all Australia experience to claim experience point. Moreover, I have attach all PayG certificates to proof that. Assumed that no emp verification is required in this case.
> Still application is not processed for last 4 months. Frustrating ………………..


did you apply in July? i submitted by application in July and have been waiting for more than 3 months now. did send a reminder email to the CO asking her to let me know if she requires any more information. didn't receive any response from her . not sure what the process is. I'm quite worried to see that some people have been waiting for more than 6-7 months. 

how many people on this forum have been waiting for more more than 3 months since the last co contact ?


----------



## ausguy11

Lady$Bird said:


> When I checked with passport seva kendra customer care, they said, for private banks, only passbook along with bank statements will be accepted as address proof, bank statements alone will not work, unlike nationalized banks.


So bank statement's hard copy u can give??


----------



## rkmelbourne

AusPot said:


> did you apply in July? i submitted by application in July and have been waiting for more than 3 months now. did send a reminder email to the CO asking her to let me know if she requires any more information. didn't receive any response from her . not sure what the process is. I'm quite worried to see that some people have been waiting for more than 6-7 months.
> 
> how many people on this forum have been waiting for more more than 3 months since the last co contact ?



I have applied in June friend ...


----------



## zooter80

Lady$Bird said:


> When I checked with passport seva kendra customer care, they said, for private banks, only passbook along with bank statements will be accepted as address proof, bank statements alone will not work, unlike nationalized banks.


You can actually give bank statement from ICICI. But you have to visit the branch, get the statement and get a seal and sign from them (they're well aware of the process).

In addition to that, you can also give some landline or postpaid mobile bill. Again same process, visit Airtel or Vodafone or whatever your provider is and get a seal and stamp from them.

I've used both for PCC and got it in the same day


----------



## Sf80

Visa lodged: June 18, 2016
Co contact: July 22, 2016
Co reply: August 03, 2016

Silence silence silence 
Nothing after that


----------



## Black_Rose

I know most of us waiting for a visa. There's not much resourses about post visa landing formalities and procedures in Oz/Sydney. If anyone here already passed through the landing process please share your experience. Much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Black_Rose said:


> I know most of us waiting for a visa. There's not much resourses about post visa landing formalities and procedures in Oz/Sydney. If anyone here already passed through the landing process please share your experience. Much appreciated. Thanks


these experience are shared under below mentioned

1. Validation Trip
2. Grant Came, what next


----------



## Black_Rose

sultan_azam said:


> these experience are shared under below mentioned
> 
> 1. Validation Trip
> 2. Grant Came, what next


Thanks. I was looking for some detailed experience about landing procedure. About form, financial limit, goods or goods to follow list etc. :attention:


----------



## Sf80

Dear members ... Help needed 

Just recieved email from CO asking me to fill form 815...

1. What to write in contact details in Australia if I don't have anyone?

2. Usually after submitting this form is the IED reduced? 

3. How long after submitting this form you get the grand (I know this is just about personal experiences or wild guess)

Thanks


----------



## Sandyimmi

Finally silence is broken..but why 815 asked? Exposure to any disease detected in medicals?


----------



## Lady$Bird

zooter80 said:


> You can actually give bank statement from ICICI. But you have to visit the branch, get the statement and get a seal and sign from them (they're well aware of the process).
> 
> In addition to that, you can also give some landline or postpaid mobile bill. Again same process, visit Airtel or Vodafone or whatever your provider is and get a seal and stamp from them.
> 
> I've used both for PCC and got it in the same day


Thank you for the inputs.
We thought of those options as well. But, we need to first change the address in bank and postpaid connection. For that also they are not accepting the rent agreement. Need to see if the HR letter works for bank.


----------



## andreyx108b

Roopkaur said:


> ]Hi all
> Happy to inform that I have recieved a golden grant on 27 October
> I was a silent reader of this forum. This forum gave me lot of patience.
> Lodged visa: 4 April 2016
> Co contact 4 times until June
> June -October : no response from Co
> Visa grant : 27 October
> 
> I waited 7 months for grant.
> I just want to say to all of those who are waiting for visa grants "Hang in there ". You will get your grants soon.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

NP101 said:


> Just got invited for 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> 
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait,will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great


Hey there... 

The DIBP says... U can apply for multiple EOI... 

But u may want to read this... 

http://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

Sandyimmi said:


> Finally silence is broken..but why 815 asked? Exposure to any disease detected in medicals?


We were given the TB blood test for kids ... They are born in UAE so they had BCG vaccination done which give a false positive result in kids 

They were asked to go thru chest X-ray which came out okay but now thanks to the blood test they will have follow up examination in Australia.. 

I was in a way expecting it the physician warned us before hand


----------



## Sandyimmi

Sf80 said:


> Dear members ... Help needed
> 
> Just recieved email from CO asking me to fill form 815...
> 
> 1. What to write in contact details in Australia if I don't have anyone?
> 
> 2. Usually after submitting this form is the IED reduced?
> 
> 3. How long after submitting this form you get the grand (I know this is just about personal experiences or wild guess)
> 
> Thanks


Oh..ok


----------



## AusPot

Sandyimmi said:


> Finally silence is broken..but why 815 asked? Exposure to any disease detected in medicals?


after how many days did they ask you for 815 form ? is this the first time they contacted you ?


----------



## Sf80

AusPot said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally silence is broken..but why 815 asked? Exposure to any disease detected in medicals?
> 
> 
> 
> after how many days did they ask you for 815 form ? is this the first time they contacted you ?
Click to expand...

Nope second time... First contact July 22 replied August 3 now second contact approximately 90 days from reply


----------



## AusPot

rkmelbourne said:


> I have applied in June friend ...


did they contact you since then ?


----------



## AusPot

Sf80 said:


> Nope second time... First contact July 22 replied August 3 now second contact approximately 90 days from reply


that is weird. what did they ask the first time ?


----------



## AusPot

Sf80 said:


> Dear members ... Help needed
> 
> Just recieved email from CO asking me to fill form 815...
> 
> 1. What to write in contact details in Australia if I don't have anyone?
> 
> 2. Usually after submitting this form is the IED reduced?
> 
> 3. How long after submitting this form you get the grand (I know this is just about personal experiences or wild guess)
> 
> Thanks


is this the first time a CO contacted you ? when did you lodge your application ?


----------



## uday63

Hi Guys,

I see 'Health Clearance Provided- No action required' when I click on print summary button on health assessment page in immi account.

Does this mean I cleared all the required medical tests and no adverse information found?
Please advise.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AusPot

Sf80 said:


> Nope second time... First contact July 22 replied August 3 now second contact approximately 90 days from reply


when was your medical done ? was it done before july 22 ?


----------



## raaja2010

aussiedream87 said:


> could you provide a breakdown of your points?


Here you go,

Age: 30
Edu: 10
Exp: 10
Eng: 10
VIC SS: 5


----------



## AusPot

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I see 'Health Clearance Provided- No action required' when I click on print summary button on health assessment page in immi account.
> 
> Does this mean I cleared all the required medical tests and no adverse information found?
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


that is correct, no adverse info found, else they will ask you for more tests, and i believe the status is different if that is the case.


----------



## sultan_azam

uday63 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I see 'Health Clearance Provided- No action required' when I click on print summary button on health assessment page in immi account.
> 
> Does this mean I cleared all the required medical tests and no adverse information found?
> Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




all clear....


----------



## AusPot

sultan_azam said:


> all clear....


as per your signature, co contacted you so many times. what are they asking now? can you get a grant after a year as i believe pcc and medical are valid for one year ?


----------



## b allen

Let me ask you guys a question, 

It's day 317, first co contact was 286 days ago asked for form 80 medical which was provided in 15 days, then second contact was 86 days ago Co just asked for written consent to verify degree which was provided on the same day. 

Now how much longer will this take logically. cause now my medical and PCC are about to expire.

DAY 317 AND WAITING AND WAITING AND WAITING.............



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

AusPot said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope second time... First contact July 22 replied August 3 now second contact approximately 90 days from reply
> 
> 
> 
> that is weird. what did they ask the first time ?
Click to expand...




AusPot said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope second time... First contact July 22 replied August 3 now second contact approximately 90 days from reply
> 
> 
> 
> when was your medical done ? was it done before july 22 ?
Click to expand...

Nope I did my medicals on August 3rd that is what the co asked for first time medical pcc form 80


----------



## sultan_azam

AusPot said:


> as per your signature, co contacted you so many times. what are they asking now? can you get a grant after a year as i believe pcc and medical are valid for one year ?


after filing visa application we got news of new member in family, hence DIBP and we waited so much, in last CO contact we are asked to provide passport and medicals of new family member

if it crosses one year barrier than CO will ask for fresh PCC & medicals...


----------



## sat123

b allen said:


> Let me ask you guys a question,
> 
> It's day 317, first co contact was 286 days ago asked for form 80 medical which was provided in 15 days, then second contact was 86 days ago Co just asked for written consent to verify degree which was provided on the same day.
> 
> Now how much longer will this take logically. cause now my medical and PCC are about to expire.
> 
> DAY 317 AND WAITING AND WAITING AND WAITING.............
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


No answers to your question. My medical has already expired and pcc about to be. Just don't know what to do.


----------



## b allen

sat123 said:


> No answers to your question. My medical has already expired and pcc about to be. Just don't know what to do.


Dude I have been really calm anyone can check my past posts, but this is getting ridiculous. After every contact if they take 200 days to come back then when will this thing get done. There is no logic for the case to be so delayed, I don't know what to do, I swear I am thinking of writing an strong worded email to co as to what the problem is as each step takes 200 days. This is just beyond ridiculous.


----------



## kpandey

b allen said:


> Dude I have been really calm anyone can check my past posts, but this is getting ridiculous. After every contact if they take 200 days to come back then when will this thing get done. There is no logic for the case to be so delayed, I don't know what to do, I swear I am thinking of writing an strong worded email to co as to what the problem is as each step takes 200 days. This is just beyond ridiculous.


Is there no contact num to escalate the matter? They cant just give the standard reply now since its delayed extraordinarily


----------



## Jamil Sid

b allen said:


> Dude I have been really calm anyone can check my past posts, but this is getting ridiculous. After every contact if they take 200 days to come back then when will this thing get done. There is no logic for the case to be so delayed, I don't know what to do, I swear I am thinking of writing an strong worded email to co as to what the problem is as each step takes 200 days. This is just beyond ridiculous.


Brother Ballen What is your profession?


----------



## R.T.

Guys,

I got contacted by my CO today and I am a bit confused by the requested info.


===================================================
*1. Police clearance certificates *(I already provided this for all countries I lived in, and the certificates are less than 3 months old, what am I supposed to do!)

*2. Evidence of employment-selected payslips and bank statements from:*
company 1 (I already left 7 years ago there is no way i can provide payslip or bank statement but I already uploaded a salary letter in my first submission)
Company 2 (This was in a different country and I left 5 years ago so again no payslip or bank statements i can provide and i provided a salary letter already)
Company 3 (This was in another country so again no bank statement but I did already submit payslips for 12 months!, what else can i do?)
Company 4 (I am paid in cash and i already submitted a remuneration letter in my first submission)

as evidence of enumeration for 8 years of employment claimed.
===================================================

Please help this is confusing me more than ever


----------



## sultan_azam

sat123 said:


> No answers to your question. My medical has already expired and pcc about to be. Just don't know what to do.


Case officer may ask you to do new pcc and medicals. has happened in lot many cases which took long to finalise


----------



## FFacs

R.T. said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got contacted by my CO today and I am a bit confused by the requested info.
> 
> 
> ===================================================
> *1. Police clearance certificates *(I already provided this for all countries I lived in, and the certificates are less than 3 months old, what am I supposed to do!)
> 
> *2. Evidence of employment-selected payslips and bank statements from:*
> company 1 (I already left 7 years ago there is no way i can provide payslip or bank statement but I already uploaded a salary letter in my first submission)
> Company 2 (This was in a different country and I left 5 years ago so again no payslip or bank statements i can provide and i provided a salary letter already)
> Company 3 (This was in another country so again no bank statement but I did already submit payslips for 12 months!, what else can i do?)
> Company 4 (I am paid in cash and i already submitted a remuneration letter in my first submission)
> 
> as evidence of enumeration for 8 years of employment claimed.
> ===================================================
> 
> Please help this is confusing me more than ever


For the first, check if there is a mismatch between the countries of residence provided in EOI, application and other forms on the one hand, and the PCCs provided on the other. For the evidence of payment they need just that, not evidence of salary. The former demonstrates you were in paid employment, the latter just says how much you'll be paid IF you are working. You must understand that having years of claimed experience with no evidence of ongoing employment is going to look suspect. Is there no way you can contact the banks to gain records? Can you not contact old companies to provide copies of pay advice?


----------



## ahujav

Hi All,

By the grace of god me and my family finally received the GRANT mail today ). I would like to wish you all best of luck for your visa grant. It was a very long journey and wait time kills you, but happy and relieved now.

I would like thank all the form members for their advise and guidance. Please find below my timelines

ANZSCO- 221111


----------



## ahujav

Apologies, hit the enter button to soon.Please find below rest of the details
NSW Invite-18/03/16; NSW approval- 14/04/16; Visa apply- 14/05/16; First CO contact- 06/07/16; AHC call- 20/09/16; Visa Grant- 02/11/16


----------



## sultan_azam

ahujav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of god me and my family finally received the GRANT mail today ). I would like to wish you all best of luck for your visa grant. It was a very long journey and wait time kills you, but happy and relieved now.
> 
> I would like thank all the form members for their advise and guidance. Please find below my timelines
> 
> ANZSCO- 221111


Hey congrats for your visa...


----------



## royshilp

Ahujav...congratulations ?? . Can you please share your timeline


----------



## ahujav

Hi,

Please find my below my timelines

ANZSCO- 221111
NSW Invite-18/03/16
NSW approval- 14/04/16
Visa apply- 14/05/16
First CO contact- 06/07/16-Asked for PCC 
AHC call- 20/09/16( Employment verification on same day)
Visa Grant- 02/11/16


----------



## R.T.

FFacs said:


> For the first, check if there is a mismatch between the countries of residence provided in EOI, application and other forms on the one hand, and the PCCs provided on the other. For the evidence of payment they need just that, not evidence of salary. The former demonstrates you were in paid employment, the latter just says how much you'll be paid IF you are working. You must understand that having years of claimed experience with no evidence of ongoing employment is going to look suspect. Is there no way you can contact the banks to gain records? Can you not contact old companies to provide copies of pay advice?


Thank you FFacs 

I do understand where they are coming from and I am not debating it either but i am trying to evaluate my options, most of my claimed employment was in a different country than where i am now, my bank accounts were closed more than a year ago furthermore my current employer pays me in cash, bear in mind that in third world countries many small companies use this form of payment till now and I am sure the guys in DIBP have had similar cases, on the other hand i have annual raise letters, bonus letters, end of service, contracts and offer letters i hope these will suffice 

PCC and EOI data are matching i am not sure what is wrong here and i don't want to assume it's a glitch from their side and get rejection because of misunderstanding I am really having hard time now


----------



## b allen

kpandey said:


> Is there no contact num to escalate the matter? They cant just give the standard reply now since its delayed extraordinarily


No number just the standard GSM Brisbane contact. And yes they have been telling me, routine processing sir we appreciate your patience.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ahujav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of god me and my family finally received the GRANT mail today ). I would like to wish you all best of luck for your visa grant. It was a very long journey and wait time kills you, but happy and relieved now.
> 
> I would like thank all the form members for their advise and guidance. Please find below my timelines
> 
> ANZSCO- 221111


*@ahujav* - Many Congratulations!


----------



## aussiedream87

ahujav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of god me and my family finally received the GRANT mail today ). I would like to wish you all best of luck for your visa grant. It was a very long journey and wait time kills you, but happy and relieved now.
> 
> I would like thank all the form members for their advise and guidance. Please find below my timelines
> 
> ANZSCO- 221111


Congrats Mate


----------



## FFacs

R.T. said:


> Thank you FFacs
> 
> I do understand where they are coming from and I am not debating it either but i am trying to evaluate my options, most of my claimed employment was in a different country than where i am now, my bank accounts were closed more than a year ago furthermore my current employer pays me in cash, bear in mind that in third world countries many small companies use this form of payment till now and I am sure the guys in DIBP have had similar cases, on the other hand i have annual raise letters, bonus letters, end of service, contracts and offer letters i hope these will suffice
> 
> PCC and EOI data are matching i am not sure what is wrong here and i don't want to assume it's a glitch from their side and get rejection because of misunderstanding I am really having hard time now


YEah, sounds tough, stay strong. Do you have any evidence from tax authorities on income received? Any transfers from foreign accounts to domestic? Could the previous companies not provide evidence of bank transfers from their side?

Regarding PCC. Have you checked your form 80 (if submitted) in case you have a cumulative stay totalling more than one year in the last ten?


----------



## R.T.

FFacs said:


> YEah, sounds tough, stay strong. Do you have any evidence from tax authorities on income received? Any transfers from foreign accounts to domestic? Could the previous companies not provide evidence of bank transfers from their side?
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding PCC. Have you checked your form 80 (if submitted) in case you have a cumulative stay totalling more than one year in the last ten?




My previous company "company 3" was in Dubai and there is no income tax in Dubai furthermore I already submitted payslips for this period yet they are asking for it again which makes me confused 

As for PCC I already submitted 2 PCCs for the two countries I lived in in the past 10 years, form 80 was not provided initially but they asked for it this time so I'm going to fill it and submit with all other documents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Hello All...
Just have one query. When these CO they generally go for employment verification? means after their first contact, how much time they generally take for verification?
I am in dilemma as I have only one employer and he cant speak fluent English, what may be the case if he doesnt answer properly? 
Pls help in this regard..


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Hello All...
> Just have one query. When these CO they generally go for employment verification? means after their first contact, how much time they generally take for verification?
> I am in dilemma as I have only one employer and he cant speak fluent English, what may be the case if he doesnt answer properly?
> Pls help in this regard..


employment verifications are done on random basis, if your employer can not speak well in english - if someone calls wrt employment verification your employer should ask them to write an email and he(employer) will reply in email.


----------



## edzel_dy

Hi.. For those who had submitted additional documents by the request of DBIP Case Officer, could you share your information on how did you responded to the CO and submit the documents eg. Form80 for my case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

edzel_dy said:


> Hi.. For those who had submitted additional documents by the request of DBIP Case Officer, could you share your information on how did you responded to the CO and submit the documents eg. Form80 for my case. Thanks in advance.


1. upload requested document in immiaccount
2. Press "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button
3. reply via email also


----------



## jazz1234

Experts please advice me if I can make the visa fees payment through any other mode except using credit card?


----------



## FFacs

jazz1234 said:


> Experts please advice me if I can make the visa fees payment through any other mode except using credit card?


The visa fees page on DIBP gives you information on other payment options.


----------



## aussiedream87

jazz1234 said:


> Experts please advice me if I can make the visa fees payment through any other mode except using credit card?


You can use Debit card, PayPal, Travel cards as well. You can refer to this for more info - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


----------



## Lady$Bird

aussiedream87 said:


> You can use Debit card, PayPal, Travel cards as well. You can refer to this for more info - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


Which is the best option, Travel Cards or Paypal, in terms of the surcharges and other hidden merits/demerits if any?


----------



## aussiedream87

Lady$Bird said:


> Which is the best option, Travel Cards or Paypal, in terms of the surcharges and other hidden merits/demerits if any?


It totally depends from person to person.. Seen lot of people going with Forex cards. In my case im solo so for me it doesn't make much difference for me so my money is on credit card as it saves hassle of running around banks and find best buying rate.

refer to this thread for more info - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/175873-how-pay-australian-visa-fees-125.html


----------



## jazz1234

aussiedream87 said:


> You can use Debit card, PayPal, Travel cards as well. You can refer to this for more info - https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees



Thanks for the quick response


----------



## aussiedream87

Lady$Bird said:


> Which is the best option, Travel Cards or Paypal, in terms of the surcharges and other hidden merits/demerits if any?


In detail:

*Surcharge on using Visa and MasterCard* is 0.98%*

0.98% of (3600 Australian dollars) = 35.28 AUD
So this is 3600+35.28 AUD = *3635.28 AUD* approx. is what we will charged on Travel/Debit/Credit card provided they are MC or Visa. For me it’s CITI Bank Credit Card so selling rate from 1-16 NOV 2016 is 51.99 INR standard. So total amount is *3635.28*51.99 = 188998.2072*. As per the exchange rate 3635.28 Australian Dollar equals to 186027.25 Indian Rupee & Exchange rate for Credit card is 188998.20 Indian Rupee.

So the difference amount is *2970.9572* approx

Now in Forex card they would charge 0.50-0.80 INR based on how well you can bargain. So this way for 3600AUD*0.80 INR (let’s keep it on high end) so total is 2880. Comparing Credit Card and Forex card difference is about *90 INR approx*. So based on this see which is more feasible in terms of saving some cash. Personally I guess travel card makes sense for more than 2 people (personal choice).

Its my calculation so please correct me if you think its wrong. The exchange rates for Citibank credit card are available.


----------



## cataliya

Sf80 said:


> We were given the TB blood test for kids ... They are born in UAE so they had BCG vaccination done which give a false positive result in kids
> 
> They were asked to go thru chest X-ray which came out okay but now thanks to the blood test they will have follow up examination in Australia..
> 
> I was in a way expecting it the physician warned us before hand


Hi,

I just read your threat...so bad that the results were false.Any ways did you submit the form required by CO? I hope as soon as you submit it you will get grant...Praying for you....BE POSITIVE...


----------



## vinodn007

The website states that you might be required to submit form 80 and if needed will be asked for it.but in the forum most people upload the form 80 upfront.ahould we upload when asked as the website states ?

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy

sultan_azam said:


> 1. upload requested document in immiaccount
> 2. Press "INFORMATION PROVIDED" button
> 3. reply via email also


Thanks sultan_azam for the info


----------



## Imran_Taufique

vinodn007 said:


> The website states that you might be required to submit form 80 and if needed will be asked for it.but in the forum most people upload the form 80 upfront.ahould we upload when asked as the website states ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


*@vinodn007* - Yes, Vinod. Uploading it upfront would be most suitable going by the current delays and various applicants requested for it on different stages.


----------



## aussiedream87

vinodn007 said:


> The website states that you might be required to submit form 80 and if needed will be asked for it.but in the forum most people upload the form 80 upfront.ahould we upload when asked as the website states ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Its uploaded upfront to make sure co doest come back and majority of the cases if all documents are in place it went on to be direct grant. But, in few cases there was no information on whatsoever for days and they still waiting for heard aboit their outcome.


----------



## Sf80

cataliya said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were given the TB blood test for kids ... They are born in UAE so they had BCG vaccination done which give a false positive result in kids
> 
> They were asked to go thru chest X-ray which came out okay but now thanks to the blood test they will have follow up examination in Australia..
> 
> I was in a way expecting it the physician warned us before hand
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just read your threat...so bad that the results were false.Any ways did you submit the form required by CO? I hope as soon as you submit it you will get grant...Praying for you....BE POSITIVE...
Click to expand...

Yup submitted but looking at the forum and hearing people I think I will only get a 6 months period to enter from my medical dates.. That is first week of February 

Our plan was to go during summer break to validate the trip but we are ready both ways now...

Thanks so much for your prayers  hoping and wishing the same for you


----------



## vinodn007

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@vinodn007* - Yes, Vinod. Uploading it upfront would be most suitable going by the current delays and various applicants requested for it on different stages.


Thank you Imran.another query.so form 80 and 1221 for both me and spouse is preferred to be front loaded. Or only form 80 for both or form 80 for me and 1221 for spouse. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

vinodn007 said:


> Thank you Imran.another query.so form 80 and 1221 for both me and spouse is preferred to be front loaded. Or only form 80 for both or form 80 for me and 1221 for spouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Yes both the forms for self & partner.


----------



## Aus1984

Hi All, 
I want to translate my PCC from Italy & Spain , Is there any one who know legal translator in UAE (Abu Dhabi, Dubai)

Thanks


----------



## Sf80

Any grants today?


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi Guys,

Just a general query. I submitted the docs( as required by CO PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter stating duties) on 20th October. any idea how much time it takes after that ?

Seniors please intervene , any rough idea ? i am a single applicant.



----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016

Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!


Congrats to all those who got their visa grants!!


----------



## kpandey

GAGZZ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a general query. I submitted the docs( as required by CO PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter stating duties) on 20th October. any idea how much time it takes after that ?
> 
> Seniors please intervene , any rough idea ? i am a single applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> 
> Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats to all those who got their visa grants!!


Even I was asked for PCC, medical and Work reference by the CO. Been waiting for 2 months since submitting them


----------



## GAGZZ

kpandey said:


> Even I was asked for PCC, medical and Work reference by the CO. Been waiting for 2 months since submitting them


Ok..dear..lets wait..!!!hope for the best!!


----------



## Baskars1

Happy to announce got my approval today. God grace get it on time. Waiting time is over now start the party. I wish you guys who waiting for visa can get the result soon......:+1:ray:


----------



## FFacs

Sf80 said:


> Any grants today?


Some Quantity Surveyor got a Direct Grant after 18 days today! 

Hoping for the best here. I've heard nothing from my agent though ImmiTracker shows many of those around me for filing date having been contacted by CO. That could mean they are looking to direct grant for me, or that I haven't been assigned. Or maybe I have been assigned and my agent didn't tell me.... or maybe they even asked for documents and my agent didn't tell me. 

I'm half tempted to import to an ImmiAccount, but one of the reasons I used an agent is because I really don't have the time to keep checking ImmiAccount for updates, which I WILL do if I can...

I really wish they had a tracker for DIBP with where you are in the queue, what the status is, likely date for processing, etc. It's not the time it takes, it's the lack of transparency.

As it is my life and that of my family is on hold. I have a slot for initial entry in mind next April, that's about AUD3000 cheaper than flying next July. That first slot coincides with important business events and a family event in another country. It's all on hold. I can't commit to anything. Family are getting angry because they need to plan. Hotels are threatening to cancel bookings, clients are asking questions. My oldest's school want to know what the plan is for time off. It's a mess.


----------



## sultan_azam

Baskars1 said:


> Happy to announce got my approval today. God grace get it on time. Waiting time is over now start the party. I wish you guys who waiting for visa can get the result soon......:+1:ray:


congratulations... please share more details


----------



## Baskars1

SC 190 SA 
visa lodged - 28 July 2016
CO assigned- 14 Aug 2016
Additional documents- 30 Aug 2016
VAC 2 Payment- 28 Sep 2016
Visa Grant- 03 Nov 2016.

Thanks for your support guys.... Keep on going ... Advance Congrats for those who applied..... I wish you All the best guys....


----------



## aussiedream87

Baskars1 said:


> Happy to announce got my approval today. God grace get it on time. Waiting time is over now start the party. I wish you guys who waiting for visa can get the result soon......:+1:ray:


Congratulations


----------



## aussiedream87

Baskars1 said:


> SC 190 SA
> visa lodged - 28 July 2016
> CO assigned- 14 Aug 2016
> Additional documents- 30 Aug 2016
> VAC 2 Payment- 28 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant- 03 Nov 2016.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.... Keep on going ... Advance Congrats for those who applied..... I wish you All the best guys....


can you confirm your Job Code?


----------



## Baskars1

aussiedream87 said:


> Baskars1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SC 190 SA
> visa lodged - 28 July 2016
> CO assigned- 14 Aug 2016
> Additional documents- 30 Aug 2016
> VAC 2 Payment- 28 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant- 03 Nov 2016.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.... Keep on going ... Advance Congrats for those who applied..... I wish you All the best guys....
> 
> 
> 
> can you confirm your Job Code?
Click to expand...

 Anzsco 312512.


----------



## HasIrf

People!! :cheer2:
We recived our PR!! More details here!! A big fat thank you 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11345449-post3705.html


----------



## andreyx108b

HasIrf said:


> People!! :cheer2:
> 
> We recived our PR!! More details here!! A big fat thank you
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11345449-post3705.html




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you!!!Now the pack up starts


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Baskars1 said:


> Happy to announce got my approval today. God grace get it on time. Waiting time is over now start the party. I wish you guys who waiting for visa can get the result soon......:+1:ray:


*@Baskars1* - Wow! Many Congratulations! True....waiting days done.... for u. Enjoy the moment :cheer2:


----------



## Sf80

FFacs said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grants today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Quantity Surveyor got a Direct Grant after 18 days today!
> 
> I'm half tempted to import to an ImmiAccount, but one of the reasons I used an agent is because I really don't have the time to keep checking ImmiAccount for updates, which I WILL do if I can...
Click to expand...

Can totally understand... In our case we are asked to submit health undertaking and looking at things after health undertaking they give a 6 months iED from medicals which in our case will be week 1 February .. It is quite a challenge since I have a school going child...but well I thought about it and what I can't change I should accept n prepare.. It is frustrating I know (especially for a person like me) but well  let's face it 

Good luck it will come do import ur application atleast once a week u can check I imported mine cause my agent is good but no harm in having some check


----------



## Imran_Taufique

HasIrf said:


> People!! :cheer2:
> We recived our PR!! More details here!! A big fat thank you
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11345449-post3705.html


*@HasIrf* - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! ! 
Very good to hear !...Wish you luck ahead......


----------



## HasIrf

Thank you Imran  
Good luck to you too!!! :fingerscrossed:



Imran_Taufique said:


> *@HasIrf* - C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! !
> Very good to hear !...Wish you luck ahead......


----------



## aussiedream87

Baskars1 said:


> Anzsco 312512.


Thank you! All the best.


----------



## aussiedream87

HasIrf said:


> People!! :cheer2:
> We recived our PR!! More details here!! A big fat thank you
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11345449-post3705.html


congrats!


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Friends,

Need some help !! Please suggest !!



Rohit R said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am filling up form 80 and have one doubt regarding a gap year.
> 
> There is a one year gap between my graduation and post graduation as I was preparing for entrance exam. As it is clearly mentioned you should highlight the gaps, could you guys please suggest what reason should i give for this gap year !! I am confused !!


----------



## FFacs

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need some help !! Please suggest !!


Not sure why you would be evasive. Just write what you did and how you supported yourself financially.


----------



## Rohit R

Thanks FFacs for your quick response.

Yes, I will write the same but i don't have any proof for it. As far as financial support is concerned, I was not earning at that time and i was living with my family. Hope this information is sufficient for them !!



FFacs said:


> Not sure why you would be evasive. Just write what you did and how you supported yourself financially.


----------



## FFacs

Rohit R said:


> Thanks FFacs for your quick response.
> 
> Yes, I will write the same but i don't have any proof for it. As far as financial support is concerned, I was not earning at that time and i was living with my family. Hope this information is sufficient for them !!


Its a record, not a claim for points. They would like to understand your history: where you were, what you were doing, etc. Supported by family after uni sounds fairly normal to me.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Has anyone here paid the visa fee using PayPal ?


----------



## cataliya

vinodn007 said:


> Thank you Imran.another query.so form 80 and 1221 for both me and spouse is preferred to be front loaded. Or only form 80 for both or form 80 for me and 1221 for spouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


You should submit FORM 80 and FORM 1221 for you as well as your wife. Both the forms for both of you. Start working on it as they need alot of time and brainstorming...


----------



## aussiedream87

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone here paid the visa fee using PayPal ?


I remember a person using it.


----------



## FFacs

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone here paid the visa fee using PayPal ?


There was someone a week back or so.... I found the exchange rate (marked up with PayPal margin) terrible, but maybe it's good in your circumstances. Do check.


----------



## Writepa

*Health check*

Hi all,

After receiving the ITA, I started to fill out the 20 page application form for visa 190. I haven't submitted the application yet. After filling out the visa application form, I started the Organize my health check and already generated the HAP ID for the whole family. 

However, I just realize that the visa application and health application have 2 different Transaction Reference Number. And in DIBP website, it suggested that you should use My Health Declaration before lodging the visa only. 

Please advice which option should I take:

1. submit the visa application and wait for the CO before doing the medical exam
2. Submit the visa application and at the same time do the health check. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Sf80

Rohit R said:


> Thanks FFacs for your quick response.
> 
> Yes, I will write the same but i don't have any proof for it. As far as financial support is concerned, I was not earning at that time and i was living with my family. Hope this information is sufficient for them !!
> 
> 
> 
> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why you would be evasive. Just write what you did and how you supported yourself financially.
Click to expand...

I responded supported by my father cause before starting job I took 6 months break travelled etc I wrote that as is


----------



## sultan_azam

HasIrf said:


> People!! :cheer2:
> We recived our PR!! More details here!! A big fat thank you
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/11345449-post3705.html





Baskars1 said:


> SC 190 SA
> visa lodged - 28 July 2016
> CO assigned- 14 Aug 2016
> Additional documents- 30 Aug 2016
> VAC 2 Payment- 28 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant- 03 Nov 2016.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.... Keep on going ... Advance Congrats for those who applied..... I wish you All the best guys....




Congratulations Baskars1 and HasIrf


----------



## Mechenggg

Hey guys need help. I am a mechanical engineer and have got my assessment done. I have 55 points excluding my 3 years experience. The reason I don't want to include my experience is because my company is small scale and pays me in cash. However, I can provide everything except bank statements which worries me of rejection. What If I apply for State sponsorship of NSW as they don't require any work experience to apply.? How much time it takes to get a state sponsorship for NSW? 
Help guys. I haven't logged my episode yet


----------



## sultan_azam

Mechenggg said:


> Hey guys need help. I am a mechanical engineer and have got my assessment done. I have 55 points excluding my 3 years experience. The reason I don't want to include my experience is because my company is small scale and pays me in cash. However, I can provide everything except bank statements which worries me of rejection. What If I apply for State sponsorship of NSW as they don't require any work experience to apply.? How much time it takes to get a state sponsorship for NSW?
> Help guys. I haven't logged my episode yet


what was your score in english test ??

apply an EOI for 190 NSW.... with 55 chances are low but no one can predict NSW


----------



## Mechenggg

Thanks sultan for ur reply. 
I got W-83, L-75, R-79, S-70 overall 75, any other state where I 
can get sponsorship at the earliest.?? One more query. If I lodge my eoi under 189 visa including 3 years experience.,will that be a problem without bank statements? I can provide everything like R&R, payslips, attendence records, itrs, but not bank statements. Is there any scope?


----------



## sultan_azam

Mechenggg said:


> Thanks sultan for ur reply.
> I got W-83, L-75, R-79, S-70 overall 75, any other state where I
> can get sponsorship at the earliest.?? One more query. If I lodge my eoi under 189 visa including 3 years experience.,will that be a problem without bank statements? I can provide everything like R&R, payslips, attendence records, itrs, but not bank statements. Is there any scope?


bank statement is not such a big document, you have ITR that is a bigger third party evidence of employment. if you are getting paid in cash, than try to get a document from your HR/Accounts stating that 

*"Mr Xyz is working in abc company since xx.xx.20xx, he is being paid in cash, below mentioned is monthly emoulment paid to him"*

this will work, in my opinion you should go ahead with 189 including 3 year experience


----------



## Mechenggg

sultan_azam said:


> bank statement is not such a big document, you have ITR that is a bigger third party evidence of employment. if you are getting paid in cash, than try to get a document from your HR/Accounts stating that
> 
> *"Mr Xyz is working in abc company since xx.xx.20xx, he is being paid in cash, below mentioned is monthly emoulment paid to him"*
> 
> this will work, in my opinion you should go ahead with 189 including 3 year experience


Thanks sultan, one last thing, I haven't got my employment assessed as my agent told me that ambassy can do it by themselves, moreover, if I get it done then it will take delay my pr. Is it OK going without employment assessment? 
I am giving another shot at PTE to score 79 each as my score was quite close. If I don't get 79, I ll definitely go for 189 visa.


----------



## sultan_azam

Mechenggg said:


> Thanks sultan, one last thing, I haven't got my employment assessed as my agent told me that ambassy can do it by themselves, moreover, if I get it done then it will take delay my pr. Is it OK going without employment assessment?
> I am giving another shot at PTE to score 79 each as my score was quite close. If I don't get 79, I ll definitely go for 189 visa.


1. even if you do assessment of employment by Engineer Australia, chances exists that DIBP may verify it again

2. You can go ahead without assessment of employment, i hope you have got assessment of qualification by Engineers Australia 

3. It is perfectly ok to go ahead without employment assessment. just produce the relevant documents. i know someone who did the same way as your are planning, he has got grant and already settled in Australia. 

all the best


----------



## Mechenggg

Thanks sultan for ur assistance, u r really an asset for newbies like me... Really appreciate!!!


----------



## Rohit R

*Spouse functional english*

Hi Guys,

I have one query regarding spouse functional english certificate.

My wife has done two Bachelor degrees and one Master degree from three different institutions but all these institutions are affiliated to same university. My question is :

should i go to these three different insitutions to get medium of instruction certificate ? No need to go to University.

_OR_

should i go to university directly asking for medium of instruction certificate.

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Sf80

Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today

Code: 261111
Visa lodged: June 18
Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
Replied to co: August 3rd
2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
Replied: nov 01
Grant: Nov 04
IED: Feb 07, 2017

Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane

All the best for all who are waiting


----------



## sultan_azam

Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting


Congratulations Sf80


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one query regarding spouse functional english certificate.
> 
> My wife has done two Bachelor degrees and one Master degree from three different institutions but all these institutions are affiliated to same university. My question is :
> 
> should i go to these three different insitutions to get medium of instruction certificate ? No need to go to University.
> 
> _OR_
> 
> should i go to university directly asking for medium of instruction certificate.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


better go to university and take it from there


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting




Congratulations Sf80. Would you mind sharing which GSM ? Adelaide or Brisbane? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting


*@Sf80* - Many Congratulations !!  Wish you lots of luck ahead !!


----------



## micksarima

congrats mate


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Sf80 !! 



Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting


----------



## cataliya

Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting


hay Sf80,

Congrats my friend....I wish you a very beautiful life in Australia,May you and your family prosper there, you got whatever you wish for.go get settle and enjoy now.
Worry ends where faith begins......Fly now...All the best:flame:


----------



## Jamil Sid

Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting


Congratulations Sir


----------



## Eage

Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting


Congratulations Sf80. all the best for your future.


----------



## HasIrf

Hearty congratulations. you were asking about it yesterday, and here it is..  
But why is the IED so soon? FEB 17!!?




Sf80 said:


> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting


----------



## Sf80

HasIrf said:


> Hearty congratulations. you were asking about it yesterday, and here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why is the IED so soon? FEB 17!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting
Click to expand...

Brisbane
IED so soon cause of health undertaking ... 6 months from date of medicals


----------



## Sf80

cataliya said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> hay Sf80,
> 
> Congrats my friend....I wish you a very beautiful life in Australia,May you and your family prosper there, you got whatever you wish for.go get settle and enjoy now.
> Worry ends where faith begins......Fly now...All the best
Click to expand...

Thanks so much  planning to go for 10 days in December final move laters 

Wish you all the best also


----------



## glimmerman

Hi Guys,
The wait for our PR so far has been an excruciatingly painful experience. I do not think it's quite professional of the DIBP to just keep an application in doldrums giving no information whatsoever. 

Anyway, Today i received a requirement from my CO: to sign and send an "Australia Value statement" back to them. Has anybody ever received such a request? Could i make an intelligent guess as to at what stage my application might be? Could somebody help me on this?

I am not sure if my employment verification has been done yet or not either. As I haven't heard anything from my company. They would have told me had there been some kind of verification call/mail. 
Thanks in advance for your feedback, guys!


----------



## FFacs

glimmerman said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait for our PR so far has been an excruciatingly painful experience. I do not think it's quite professional of the DIBP to just keep an application in doldrums giving no information whatsoever.
> 
> Anyway, Today i received a requirement from my CO: to sign and send an "Australia Value statement" back to them. Has anybody ever received such a request? Could i make an intelligent guess as to at what stage my application might be? Could somebody help me on this?
> 
> I am not sure if my employment verification has been done yet or not either. As I haven't heard anything from my company. They would have told me had there been some kind of verification call/mail.
> Thanks in advance for your feedback, guys!


I was under the impression one agreed to the values when submitting the application. I suspect they are introducing hurdles so they can manage their workload. This kind of variance in delivery tends to happen in such situations: easy items are cherry picked to keep the metrics looking good, the rest are rolled over and filed under "to be sorted out tomorrow, honest"


----------



## AusPot

glimmerman said:


> Hi Guys,
> The wait for our PR so far has been an excruciatingly painful experience. I do not think it's quite professional of the DIBP to just keep an application in doldrums giving no information whatsoever.
> 
> Anyway, Today i received a requirement from my CO: to sign and send an "Australia Value statement" back to them. Has anybody ever received such a request? Could i make an intelligent guess as to at what stage my application might be? Could somebody help me on this?
> 
> I am not sure if my employment verification has been done yet or not either. As I haven't heard anything from my company. They would have told me had there been some kind of verification call/mail.
> Thanks in advance for your feedback, guys!


really ? seems like they are keeping themselves busy with such stupid tasks. btw, when did you lodge your application ? i guess it has been a while as you said " the wait for our PR has been painful" ?


----------



## AusPot

Sf80 said:


> Thanks so much  planning to go for 10 days in December final move laters
> 
> Wish you all the best also


makes me jealous hahaha i have been waiting for 4 months now. i wanted to go there on chritmas and stay with my family.


----------



## Sandyimmi

Sf80 said:


> HasIrf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty congratulations. you were asking about it yesterday, and here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why is the IED so soon? FEB 17!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brisbane
> IED so soon cause of health undertaking ... 6 months from date of medicals
Click to expand...

Congrats. any employment verification.?


----------



## HasIrf

Good Luck SF80!!



Sf80 said:


> Brisbane
> IED so soon cause of health undertaking ... 6 months from date of medicals


----------



## Sf80

AusPot said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planning to go for 10 days in December final move laters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best also
> 
> 
> 
> makes me jealous hahaha i have been waiting for 4 months now. i wanted to go there on chritmas and stay with my family.
Click to expand...

 I can feel for you. It is frustrating but you never know  hope you get it on Monday and spend Christmas with ur family  I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## Sf80

Sandyimmi said:


> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HasIrf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hearty congratulations. you were asking about it yesterday, and here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But why is the IED so soon? FEB 17!!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all By the grace of God we got our grant today
> 
> Code: 261111
> Visa lodged: June 18
> Co contact: July 22 (request for pcc, medical, form 80, form 1221)
> Replied to co: August 3rd
> 2nd co contact: nov 01 (health undertaking for kids)
> Replied: nov 01
> Grant: Nov 04
> IED: Feb 07, 2017
> 
> Thanks to all members here for supporting me and keeping me sane
> 
> All the best for all who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brisbane
> IED so soon cause of health undertaking ... 6 months from date of medicals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats. any employment verification.?
Click to expand...

None that I know of... HR will not tell and directly I can't ask...


----------



## Sf80

HasIrf said:


> Good Luck SF80!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sf80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brisbane
> IED so soon cause of health undertaking ... 6 months from date of medicals
Click to expand...

Thank you so much  I was following ur case and was hoping around the time you got it I will get it too


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear Folks,
Can I do the medical before submitting the fees 6300 AUS. 
If yes how can?


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Folks,
> Can I do the medical before submitting the fees 6300 AUS.
> If yes how can?


read My health declarations

but advisable to do after visa filing cause this route involves a bit of complicity


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> read My health declarations
> 
> but advisable to do after visa filing cause this route involves a bit of complicity


hi
just went through this link.
does not it make sense to have medicals done before paying the visa fee, just in case if Allah forbids something bad shows up on medical examinations?
please advise.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

sultan_azam said:


> read My health declarations
> 
> but advisable to do after visa filing cause this route involves a bit of complicity


Bro Sultan,
I could not understand your answer please brief.


----------



## FFacs

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> just went through this link.
> does not it make sense to have medicals done before paying the visa fee, just in case if Allah forbids something bad shows up on medical examinations?
> please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes and no. Firstly, if it takes a long time to get a CO, the clock is already ticking on the IED as this is based on the earlier of Medicals or PCCs plus one year. Secondly, the medicals finding something doesn't preclude a grant. Finally, IMO most people who get a B grade on medicals already know they will before they walk in the doctor's. Those who ARE surprised likely forget about the visa either way.


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> just went through this link.
> does not it make sense to have medicals done before paying the visa fee, just in case if Allah forbids something bad shows up on medical examinations?
> please advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


as explained by other member, doing medicals or PCC prior to visa lodge has effects on IED. so better to do post visa lodge



Jamil Sid said:


> Originally Posted by sultan_azam View Post
> read My health declarations
> 
> but advisable to do after visa filing cause this route involves a bit of complicity
> 
> Bro Sultan,
> I could not understand your answer please brief.


medicals can be done before visa lodge and the link i posted explains the process.

Complexity - effects on IED


----------



## FFacs

sultan_azam said:


> as explained by other member, doing medicals or PCC prior to visa lodge has effects on IED. so better to do post visa lodge


It's a tough call. In theory getting the medicals done upfront allows you to supply a "decision ready" application (though this term doesn't apply to 189/190s as a definition). That means the CO can grant on the first review of the application; though of course there are 1001 reasons why this might not happen. 

Them's the plusses. The risk is on the IED.


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

I need your help with regard to my visa application. I have lodged my 190 visa on 22nd January, 2016 but since then the visa application status is "RECEIVED" I have been regularly following up with them over call and e-mail, but there has been no response from them as to what is the visa status. They have replied over e-mail that it is under routine checks and have adviced to be patient till a case officer responds over e-mail.

Any thoughts by seniors as what should i do in these case as I have already reached 10 months and I am also worried now about my IED incase the visa gets granted. My PCC was done on 7th Jan & Medicals done on 5th Feb. I will not get enough time to shift there. Please share some advice as what should be done in this situation?


----------



## suman.rani

@gaudit . I am also in the same boat, no case officer till date, visa lodged date 5.4.2016. sent email twice and got reply its in processing. No further information. I am not able to understand about the process. Sent another email on 5th oct, 2016 and not received any reply yet.


----------



## FFacs

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I need your help with regard to my visa application. I have lodged my 190 visa on 22nd January, 2016 but since then the visa application status is "RECEIVED" I have been regularly following up with them over call and e-mail, but there has been no response from them as to what is the visa status. They have replied over e-mail that it is under routine checks and have adviced to be patient till a case officer responds over e-mail.
> 
> Any thoughts by seniors as what should i do in these case as I have already reached 10 months and I am also worried now about my IED incase the visa gets granted. My PCC was done on 7th Jan & Medicals done on 5th Feb. I will not get enough time to shift there. Please share some advice as what should be done in this situation?


Although I understand your concern, you do need to understand that silence does not mean your case is on the shelf somewhere. Depending on a number of factors the CO may well have started a number of procedures to check the authenticity of your application. It's not simply a case of "phone the guy's boss", they may be checking if your passport is genuine, PCCs genuine, etc. These checks may well be outside their control, and they too might be waiting on information to come back. The status won't change until they ask for documents. For many, where all documents were frontloaded, the only change that will happen is when its granted. One of the members here heard, out of the blue, that they'd be granted a year after application. They were completely in the dark on why it took so long. Then one morning the email arrived.

I'm not sure why they keep the whole thing as a black box. It could be there is good reason (perhaps to catch out those with dubious claims, or perhaps just to prevent extra work in updating the applicant). If they need you to redo medicals of PCCs, they'll let you know.


----------



## FFacs

Here's something interesting regarding Direct Grants from the DIBP site.

This page gives the allocation dates for appliations (though frustratingly doesn't have a publication date, so is not super helpful). What's worth noting is the following from the paragraph on "Achieving a faster decision":



> If your application cannot be finalised immediately you will receive advice that your application has been allocated to a processing team. This will occur within two weeks of your allocation date and provide an email address for contact with the processing team.


It looks from this that the Commencement mails, etc. are received by those for which a direct grant isn't possible. Of course it might not actually work in practice as written here, but this indicates that if you haven't received an allocation mail within the first couple of weeks after allocation (which you can kind of work out using the page given and ImmiTracker) it augurs well for the chance of a Direct Grant.


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> It's a tough call. In theory getting the medicals done upfront allows you to supply a "decision ready" application (though this term doesn't apply to 189/190s as a definition). That means the CO can grant on the first review of the application; though of course there are 1001 reasons why this might not happen.
> 
> Them's the plusses. The risk is on the IED.


I See.
my uk pcc is also expiring in feb 2017 and i actually had it after leaving uk and never went back there.
so do you guys think, as i am already in a bit of rush, should i go through my health declaration to try and have it granted on 1st review if possible.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs

ibbz87 said:


> I See.
> my uk pcc is also expiring in feb 2017 and i actually had it after leaving uk and never went back there.
> so do you guys think, as i am already in a bit of rush, should i go through my health declaration to try and have it granted on 1st review if possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I got my PCC and medicals before lodging as I was willing to take the chance (and thought that realistically it would only be a couple of weeks later that a CO would ask me for them, looking at the current allocation timing.) Your PCC is going to be the factor that sets your entry date so, personally, I think I'd go for it if you can get a medical in the next days. Just my personal feeling; not authoritative advice.


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> I got my PCC and medicals before lodging as I was willing to take the chance (and thought that realistically it would only be a couple of weeks later that a CO would ask me for them, looking at the current allocation timing.) Your PCC is going to be the factor that sets your entry date so, personally, I think I'd go for it if you can get a medical in the next days. Just my personal feeling; not authoritative advice.


that is what i an thinking to do to but cant do medicals before 7th of dec due to wife's pregnancy 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

FFacs said:


> Here's something interesting regarding Direct Grants from the DIBP site.
> 
> This page gives the allocation dates for appliations (though frustratingly doesn't have a publication date, so is not super helpful). What's worth noting is the following from the paragraph on "Achieving a faster decision":
> 
> 
> 
> It looks from this that the Commencement mails, etc. are received by those for which a direct grant isn't possible. Of course it might not actually work in practice as written here, but this indicates that if you haven't received an allocation mail within the first couple of weeks after allocation (which you can kind of work out using the page given and ImmiTracker) it augurs well for the chance of a Direct Grant.


Brother, I do appreciate your words on the same. Even I too believe a direct grant should come, but the timelines are very upsetting and can you shed some light on the IED that I will have & what if i cannot travel by IED date they would give. Because time is too short and i will not be able to travel from the country without my employer's permission.

I am just upset with the whole thing now.


----------



## rahul13021979

Does anyone have the DIBP contact number? They've discontinued 31367000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax

rahul13021979 said:


> Does anyone have the DIBP contact number? They've discontinued 31367000
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes this is frustrating, they have discontinued the call service. Seems like no other way to contact them now.


----------



## Aus1984

ibbz87 said:


> I See.
> my uk pcc is also expiring in feb 2017 and i actually had it after leaving uk and never went back there.
> so do you guys think, as i am already in a bit of rush, should i go through my health declaration to try and have it granted on 1st review if possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


My agent told me that if you didn't enter the country after getting PCC it would be fine even after expiry ..


----------



## rkmelbourne

arunkareer said:


> Yes this is frustrating, they have discontinued the call service. Seems like no other way to contact them now.



Crazy People !! Stopped phone service. Not responding the email after 8 weeks completed.

Not sure what they doing !!


----------



## ausvisa1902016

*240 Days and counting*

240 days and counting. Really frustrating 
____________________________________
EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
9/5/2016 - AHC Delhi Call for details.
Grant : ###### 
__________________________________


----------



## amanaksh

ausvisa1902016 said:


> 240 days and counting. Really frustrating
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> 
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> 
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> 
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> 
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> 
> So far ### Assessment in Progresss###
> 
> 9/5/2016 - AHC Delhi Call for details.
> 
> Grant : ######
> 
> __________________________________




Are you onshore or offshore ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausvisa1902016

*In Australia on 457*



amanaksh said:


> Are you onshore or offshore ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Amanaksh, I came to Australia last month on 457.


----------



## b allen

Day 322 and waiting and waiting and waiting.................

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

b allen said:


> Day 322 and waiting and waiting and waiting.................
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Hatsoff for your patience.. I really hope you will get grant soon.. Never lose hopes Alan .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hatsoff for your patience.. I really hope you will get grant soon.. Never lose hopes Alan ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I am using all my strength to NOT flip out on them, just constantly saying to my self calm down u will get there. And now the funny thing is GSM Brisbane contact centre they shut it down. There is a recording playing that says when Co asks for something provide that and wait so waiting and trying my best not to just flip out.


----------



## caofficearun

Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently. 

I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.

My timeline is as under:-
ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
65+5 points
CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
CO contact: 13th May, 2016
Reply : 2nd June, 2016
GRANT: 7th November 2016


----------



## amanaksh

Congrtulation mate....
Can you please tell me at what time you got a grant mail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caofficearun

amanaksh said:


> Congrtulation mate....
> Can you please tell me at what time you got a grant mail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... 
At around 9am IST


----------



## amanaksh

caofficearun said:


> Thanks...
> 
> At around 9am IST




Thanks mate and enjoy you life in AUS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

caofficearun said:


> Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently.
> 
> I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline is as under:-
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
> 65+5 points
> CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
> EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
> Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
> Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
> CO contact: 13th May, 2016
> Reply : 2nd June, 2016
> GRANT: 7th November 2016



*@caofficearun* - Hey....great! Congratulations!  you lodged ur VISA just one day 
before me  Maybe...I would get grant tomorrow


----------



## caofficearun

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@caofficearun* - Hey....great! Congratulations!  you lodged ur VISA just one day
> before me  Maybe...I would get grant tomorrow


Yes bro, I have seen your case on myimmitracker. I wish you get it soon.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

caofficearun said:


> Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently.
> 
> I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline is as under:-
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
> 65+5 points
> CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
> EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
> Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
> Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
> CO contact: 13th May, 2016
> Reply : 2nd June, 2016
> GRANT: 7th November 2016




Congrats ... all the best with the move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagdeepslamba

Hello Everyone... Good to see people getting grant... and congrats to all who have got the grant. I am also in same boat have logged my VISA on 11-May and till now waiting, there have been 3 CO contacts and last one was on 21-Oct where CO asked for Form-815 for my daughter.
Can anyone help as to how long more will DIBP take for grant. Its already 7 Months and 3 CO contacts 

Regards


----------



## caofficearun

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Congrats ... all the best with the move
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy....


----------



## dreamsanj

Arun congrats on your grant


----------



## caofficearun

Thank you Dreamsanj...


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations for grant !!


----------



## Mitul Patel

Any active Whatsapp group is there for 190 applicants?


----------



## skbabu

caofficearun said:


> Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently.
> 
> I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline is as under:-
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
> 65+5 points
> CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
> EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
> Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
> Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
> CO contact: 13th May, 2016
> Reply : 2nd June, 2016
> GRANT: 7th November 2016


Hi Friend, Congrats on your grant. Our timelines are close. Hope I can get it soon.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

b allen said:


> Actually I am using all my strength to NOT flip out on them, just constantly saying to my self calm down u will get there. And now the funny thing is GSM Brisbane contact centre they shut it down. There is a recording playing that says when Co asks for something provide that and wait so waiting and trying my best not to just flip out.




Right. Flipping out doesn't bring any good for us. I totally agree about the ignorance from GSMs. I am just waiting and crossing my fingers too. Let's hope for the best. Good luck again mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royshilp

Congratulations sf80


----------



## royshilp

Congratulations caofficearun


----------



## AusPot

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi Amanaksh, I came to Australia last month on 457.


Hey how did you get 457 ? can you give me your whatsapp no ? i'm in touch with an agent who is willing to sponsor me a 457 visa , though that requires a lot of money.


----------



## Sf80

royshilp said:


> Congratulations sf80


Many thanks


----------



## rameshbestha

Still in dark room. :confused2:

ANZSCO - 261314
190 Visa Lodge with 60 pts - 18/07/2016
First CO contact GSM Brisbane - 03/08/2016 (PCC,FORM 80 )
Information provided - 10/08/2016 
Grant - xx/xx/xxxx :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## farjaf

rameshbestha said:


> Still in dark room. :confused2:
> 
> ANZSCO - 261314
> 190 Visa Lodge with 60 pts - 18/07/2016
> First CO contact GSM Brisbane - 03/08/2016 (PCC,FORM 80 )
> Information provided - 10/08/2016
> Grant - xx/xx/xxxx :fingerscrossed::juggle:


Could u say what was the name of CO?


----------



## rameshbestha

farjaf said:


> Could u say what was the name of CO?


Alexandra
Position Number: 60016445

What about yours?


----------



## Paula.Black

Hi All, 

I have been living in Tasmania for over 11 years, first 5 years on student visas, after that I have applied for a partner visa, which was knocked back under schedule 3 criteria couple years ago, regardless of the fact that me and my partner have been together for several years. We have appealed this decision, 1.5 years ago, however haven't heard from AAT as of yet and I'm hanging on dreadful bridging visa C.

I have therefore decided to pursue skilled migration as accountant. I have solid 65 points plus I have received state nomination from Tasmania a week ago. My state nomination was awarded in a record time of less than 48 hours. However I still haven't received an invitation to apply from DIBP. 

Is it possible for DIBP not to award invitation after state nomination was granted? 
Since I'm on bridging visa C, with no right to apply for another visa within Australia, I was planning on going overseas after receiving an invitation in order to apply.

Has anyone else had such a significant gap between nomination and invitation? My
Agent told me that they are usually awarded on same day?

I'm also planning on going on leave without pay during visa processing time, how trust worthy is the 3 month processing time for 190? Anyone had any recent experiences? 

Cheers, 

Paula


----------



## farjaf

rameshbestha said:


> Alexandra
> Position Number: 60016445
> 
> What about yours?


Maria


----------



## tanaynash

caofficearun said:


> Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently.
> 
> I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline is as under:-
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
> 65+5 points
> CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
> EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
> Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
> Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
> CO contact: 13th May, 2016
> Reply : 2nd June, 2016
> GRANT: 7th November 2016


--------

Congratulations!


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations caofficearun !! 


caofficearun said:


> Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently.
> 
> I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline is as under:-
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
> 65+5 points
> CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
> EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
> Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
> Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
> CO contact: 13th May, 2016
> Reply : 2nd June, 2016
> GRANT: 7th November 2016


----------



## kpandey

rameshbestha said:


> Still in dark room. :confused2:
> 
> ANZSCO - 261314
> 190 Visa Lodge with 60 pts - 18/07/2016
> First CO contact GSM Brisbane - 03/08/2016 (PCC,FORM 80 )
> Information provided - 10/08/2016
> Grant - xx/xx/xxxx :fingerscrossed::juggle:


Our profiles are almost similar. Same ANZSCO code
Lodged: 16/07
CO contact: 02/08


----------



## andreyx108b

caofficearun said:


> Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently.
> 
> I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline is as under:-
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
> 65+5 points
> CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
> EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
> Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
> Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
> CO contact: 13th May, 2016
> Reply : 2nd June, 2016
> GRANT: 7th November 2016




Huge congrats man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

caofficearun said:


> Hello friends.. I have received my and my wife's visa grant (190 NSW) today, exactly after 7 month of application. I want to thank this forum specially because it gave me strength to wait patiently.
> 
> I hope my timeline will assist friends who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> My timeline is as under:-
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant General
> 65+5 points
> CPA Skill Assessment: 17th November, 2015
> EOI Submitted: 1st December, 2015
> Invitation Approved: 4th April, 2016 NSW
> Visa lodged: 7th April, 2016
> CO contact: 13th May, 2016
> Reply : 2nd June, 2016
> GRANT: 7th November 2016


Congratz ....


----------



## Aus1984

Hi Folks,

anyone gone through employment verification process please let me know how does it work? Do they call or email employer , Moreover do they just asked that you worked there or they confirm joining & leaving dates etc.

Thanks


----------



## FFacs

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> anyone gone through employment verification process please let me know how does it work? Do they call or email employer , Moreover do they just asked that you worked there or they confirm joining & leaving dates etc.
> 
> Thanks


From my understanding it can vary between an email to your reference source to phoning or even site visits. They sometimes contact hr to confirm the referrer is real. They can ask for confirmation of letter , responsibilities time at company or more. They can send photos to ask if you are recognised even. They really check the authority.


----------



## ibbz87

guys just received the PCC from pakistan and have an issue.
they have missed one character in my father's last name. it does have my paspsort number as well as id card no. etc.
should i apply for correction or it would not make an issue?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> anyone gone through employment verification process please let me know how does it work? Do they call or email employer , Moreover do they just asked that you worked there or they confirm joining & leaving dates etc.
> 
> Thanks


Its over an email to confirm your joining date, skill etc. If in case that is not addressed they would call on the number provide on employment letter. (its based on the experience share by colleague and other cases on this forum)


----------



## Aus1984

FFacs said:


> From my understanding it can vary between an email to your reference source to phoning or even site visits. They sometimes contact hr to confirm the referrer is real. They can ask for confirmation of letter , responsibilities time at company or more. They can send photos to ask if you are recognised even. They really check the authority.


Thanks a lot for your quick response .


----------



## Aus1984

aussiedream87 said:


> Its over an email to confirm your joining date, skill etc. If in case that is not addressed they would call on the number provide on employment letter. (its based on the experience share by colleague and other cases on this forum)


Ok Thank you ...


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi

Reply back to State nomination email itself not to DIBP. Because state has authority to access skillselect and send invite for 190.



Paula.Black said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been living in Tasmania for over 11 years, first 5 years on student visas, after that I have applied for a partner visa, which was knocked back under schedule 3 criteria couple years ago, regardless of the fact that me and my partner have been together for several years. We have appealed this decision, 1.5 years ago, however haven't heard from AAT as of yet and I'm hanging on dreadful bridging visa C.
> 
> I have therefore decided to pursue skilled migration as accountant. I have solid 65 points plus I have received state nomination from Tasmania a week ago. My state nomination was awarded in a record time of less than 48 hours. However I still haven't received an invitation to apply from DIBP.
> 
> Is it possible for DIBP not to award invitation after state nomination was granted?
> Since I'm on bridging visa C, with no right to apply for another visa within Australia, I was planning on going overseas after receiving an invitation in order to apply.
> 
> Has anyone else had such a significant gap between nomination and invitation? My
> Agent told me that they are usually awarded on same day?
> 
> I'm also planning on going on leave without pay during visa processing time, how trust worthy is the 3 month processing time for 190? Anyone had any recent experiences?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paula


----------



## Paula.Black

mgkarthick said:


> Hi
> 
> Reply back to State nomination email itself not to DIBP. Because state has authority to access skillselect and send invite for 190.


Thanks. My agent already did, they replied stating that they have no power post state nomination and all is in hands of DIBP, which petrifies me...


----------



## mgkarthick

For health declaration, there is an eMEDICAL section for kids... for below questions... please advise...

Name of parent/guardian "my name"
Relationship to the client "here, SON or FATHER"

Confusion. pls advise


----------



## Aus1984

mgkarthick said:


> For health declaration, there is an eMEDICAL section for kids... for below questions... please advise...
> 
> Name of parent/guardian "my name"
> Relationship to the client "here, SON or FATHER"
> 
> Confusion. pls advise


You should write your relation i.e. Father


----------



## FFacs

Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!

Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.


----------



## wtdm

*By experience what is the of average time for granting/making visa decision, if all documents have been uploaded after CO request ?*


----------



## royshilp

Congratulations FFacs.... can you please share your timeline


----------



## FFacs

royshilp said:


> Congratulations FFacs.... can you please share your timeline


Timeline for the Tapatalkers

*ANZSCO:* 261111 Age: 15 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 20
*ACS applied:* 18/8/16
*ACS result*: 30/8/16
*TOEFL*: R30L30S30W27 (twice!!!)
*PTE-A:* R90L90S90W90
*EOI 189*: 25/9/16
*EOI 190 NSW*: 25/9/16 *Invite*: 30/9/16 *Nomination *17/10/16
*190 Lodged*: 25/10/16
*Direct Grant*: 8/11/16


----------



## aussiedream87

wtdm said:


> *By experience what is the of average time for granting/making visa decision, if all documents have been uploaded after CO request ?*


It varies from case to case URL: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190 You can register yourself and track the progress and outcome timelines of various folks.


----------



## A-A

Hi Guys,

I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land?


----------



## aussiedream87

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land?


congratulations mate.


----------



## Bullet2424

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land?


Comgrats... who was your CO??

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land?


Congratulations....
Timeline pls


----------



## Mitul Patel

FFacs said:


> Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!
> 
> Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.


Congratulations mate...


----------



## Andr3w

Paula.Black said:


> Thanks. My agent already did, they replied stating that they have no power post state nomination and all is in hands of DIBP, which petrifies me...


Have you checked your SkillSelect account in case the notification email has been sent to clutter/junk? My invite to apply came within hours of receiving sponsorship from Victoria and came from SkillSelect. If the notification email went AWOL, you can just apply from within SkillSelect as all the email does is direct you there to make your application.


----------



## Aus1984

FFacs said:


> Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!
> 
> Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> many congratulations  to you , waiting for mine


----------



## Imran_Taufique

FFacs said:


> Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!
> 
> Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.


*@FFacs* - Great! Congrats.....now you can put ur pending plans into place....


----------



## Imran_Taufique

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land?


*@A-A* - Congrats !


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land?




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

anyone who can confirm if we need to fill any form like 80/1221 for 16 month old kid for 190 NSW visa?

can anyone confirm the list of docs for 16 month kid?

thanks for your help in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> anyone gone through employment verification process please let me know how does it work? Do they call or email employer , Moreover do they just asked that you worked there or they confirm joining & leaving dates etc.
> 
> Thanks




They do all of the above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

It is great news FFacs. Congratulations !! 



FFacs said:


> Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!
> 
> Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations @A-A 


A-A said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got the VISA. Such a relief. Now planning my visit. My wife is expecting and due in April. Can anyone guide how to go about Medicals in Aussi land?


----------



## numero_uno

you just need Medical, Passport and Birth Certificate.


----------



## aussiedream87

FFacs said:


> Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!
> 
> Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.


Congrats *FFacs*!  all the best to you and your family. Cheers!!


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!
> 
> Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.


congrats
that was fast 
good luck with the move now 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## numero_uno

meraprvisa said:


> anyone who can confirm if we need to fill any form like 80/1221 for 16 month old kid for 190 NSW visa?
> 
> can anyone confirm the list of docs for 16 month kid?
> 
> thanks for your help in advance



you just need Medical, Passport and Birth Certificate.


----------



## meraprvisa

numero_uno said:


> you just need Medical, Passport and Birth Certificate.


thanks numero.

god bless you..


----------



## meraprvisa

FFacs said:


> Visa granted for me and my family! I'm over the moon. Off to buy some champagne!
> 
> Many thanks to all for advice, but also for camaraderie and perhaps for distracting the mind from the process. I wish you all speedy grants. I'll stick around to offer thoughts and advice where I can.


congrats FFacs....

was it a direct grant? is it OK to front upload all docs ?


----------



## FFacs

meraprvisa said:


> congrats FFacs....
> 
> was it a direct grant? is it OK to front upload all docs ?


Direct grant indeed. I uploaded all docs on day of application straight after payment including PCCs, forms 80 and 1221 for all adult applicants and completed medicals. I received no notification of CO or commencement mails.


----------



## AusPot

got my PR today. quite excited haha

visa launched on 14th july
first co contact on 4th august
not sure if any verification was done, but i'll check with my manager tomorrow.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

AusPot said:


> got my PR today. quite excited haha
> 
> visa launched on 14th july
> first co contact on 4th august
> not sure if any verification was done, but i'll check with my manager tomorrow.


@AusPot - Congratulations !  Wish you luck...Enjoy the moment


----------



## aryan123

By the Grace of God I have received mine wife n kid grant yesterday. I was a silent observer on this forum for the past 7 months and long wait. All I can say is its just a matter of time to get ur grant now its ur luck whether that wait ll b 3 months r 12 months . so best of luck to all of u waiting for grant.
ACS applied: 20/01/16
ACS result: 30/01/16
IELTS: 7.5OVERALL


EOI 190 SA: 10/02/16 Invite: 21/02/16 
190 Lodged: 21/03/16
IST co Contact: 03/05/16 form 80 and 1221
2nd Co contact:09/08/2016 some fields I don't know how missing in form 80 n 1221 so again uploaded
job verification :15 august
GRANT ..finally 7 November 2016


----------



## aussiedream87

AusPot said:


> got my PR today. quite excited haha
> 
> visa launched on 14th july
> first co contact on 4th august
> not sure if any verification was done, but i'll check with my manager tomorrow.


Congrats!


----------



## FFacs

AusPot said:


> got my PR today. quite excited haha
> 
> visa launched on 14th july
> first co contact on 4th august
> not sure if any verification was done, but i'll check with my manager tomorrow.


We;re grant twins. Congrats.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

AusPot said:


> got my PR today. quite excited haha
> 
> 
> 
> visa launched on 14th july
> 
> first co contact on 4th august
> 
> not sure if any verification was done, but i'll check with my manager tomorrow.




Congrats mate..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

aryan123 said:


> By the Grace of God I have received mine wife n kid grant yesterday. I was a silent observer on this forum for the past 7 months and long wait. All I can say is its just a matter of time to get ur grant now its ur luck whether that wait ll b 3 months r 12 months . so best of luck to all of u waiting for grant.
> ACS applied: 20/01/16
> ACS result: 30/01/16
> IELTS: 7.5OVERALL
> 
> 
> EOI 190 SA: 10/02/16 Invite: 21/02/16
> 190 Lodged: 21/03/16
> IST co Contact: 03/05/16 form 80 and 1221
> 2nd Co contact:09/08/2016 some fields I don't know how missing in form 80 n 1221 so again uploaded
> job verification :15 august
> GRANT ..finally 7 November 2016




Congratulations... ANZ code please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aryan123

oz_dreamer25 said:


> congratulations... Anz code please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


223211 ict trainer


----------



## AusPot

FFacs said:


> We;re grant twins. Congrats.


we are. are you in the UK? i worked in a small city called Telford in midlands for more than 4 years. just left the UK last month and i was getting worried about not getting the grant. i can now escape the pollution in Delhi; it is a complete nightmare to be in delhi and witness the smog cover over it.


----------



## FFacs

AusPot said:


> we are. are you in the UK? i worked in a small city called Telford in midlands for more than 4 years. just left the UK last month and i was getting worried about not getting the grant. i can now escape the pollution in Delhi; it is a complete nightmare to be in delhi and witness the smog cover over it.


I'm not in the UK anymore, left some time back, though I've heard of Telford. Glad to hear you're escaping the smog, though I'm guessing it'll clear before you migrate


----------



## Jamil Sid

I currently lodge the application and submit the fees?
How can I will able to submit the documents.


----------



## aussiedream87

Jamil Sid said:


> I currently lodge the application and submit the fees?
> How can I will able to submit the documents.


You can upload ur documents and pay you fee via the link in skillselect.


----------



## Jamil Sid

aussiedream87 said:


> You can upload ur documents and pay you fee via the link in skillselect.


I pay fees sir and now looking medical declaration.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

aryan123 said:


> By the Grace of God I have received mine wife n kid grant yesterday. I was a silent observer on this forum for the past 7 months and long wait. All I can say is its just a matter of time to get ur grant now its ur luck whether that wait ll b 3 months r 12 months . so best of luck to all of u waiting for grant.
> ACS applied: 20/01/16
> ACS result: 30/01/16
> IELTS: 7.5OVERALL
> 
> 
> EOI 190 SA: 10/02/16 Invite: 21/02/16
> 190 Lodged: 21/03/16
> IST co Contact: 03/05/16 form 80 and 1221
> 2nd Co contact:09/08/2016 some fields I don't know how missing in form 80 n 1221 so again uploaded
> job verification :15 august
> GRANT ..finally 7 November 2016



*@aryan123* - Many Congratulations Aryan!


----------



## 1322146

Hi everyone! I have a couple of questions, hope someone can give me some feedback:

1. On the immi documents checklist it states:
You and each “member of your family unit” are required to satisfy health and character requirements. This requirement applies even if that person is not applying for a visa with you. 

Now I'm really confused. I have a partner in Australia, he's from NZ and does not need a visa therefor I don't want to include him in my application as a secondary applicant. Although I still declare that i do have a partner. does it mean I need to attach forms and police/health checks for him too? 

2) On the form 80, question 37 ask if you ever had any outstanding debts to Aus government. If I was on a payment plan to pay off my overdue tax to ATO I have to click yes and explain that it's been paid off?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## royshilp

Congrats A-A


----------



## itsfrans

Hi

I want to confirm that I have received my 190 direct grant today for Accountant (General) Details outlined on my signature.

Cheers to everyone on the forum, you guys have been really helpful!


----------



## royshilp

AusPost...congratulations


----------



## royshilp

Congrats Itsfrans....njoy


----------



## royshilp

Wow....congrats aryan123.... feeling happy seeing ppl getting grants last two days


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations for your grants... 

Hopefully those who r waiting, may get grants soon..


----------



## YankeeD

itsfrans said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to confirm that I have received my 190 direct grant today for Accountant (General) Details outlined on my signature.
> 
> Cheers to everyone on the forum, you guys have been really helpful!




Congratulations buddy! Did you include PCC , form 80 & other related documents at the same time when you applied or attached after you applied/CO requested?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

itsfrans said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to confirm that I have received my 190 direct grant today for Accountant (General) Details outlined on my signature.
> 
> Cheers to everyone on the forum, you guys have been really helpful!


Great Mate

Many Congrats for the quick grant. It seems DIBP has started working on Grants of Accountants now.

Hope to get mine soon too.

Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

itsfrans said:


> Hi
> 
> I want to confirm that I have received my 190 direct grant today for Accountant (General) Details outlined on my signature.
> 
> Cheers to everyone on the forum, you guys have been really helpful!


*@itsfrans* - Congratulations !


----------



## nevergone

Me along with my wife and daughter got the grant today( 09th Nov)..
A heartfelt thanks to all of you.. Your suggestions did help a lot to lodge my visa application myself...
Its been worth a nerve wrenching wait for 5 months!!!
Thanks once again.
Cheers!!


----------



## mohnishsharma

nevergone said:


> Me along with my wife and daughter got the grant today( 09th Nov)..
> A heartfelt thanks to all of you.. Your suggestions did help a lot to lodge my visa application myself...
> Its been worth a nerve wrenching wait for 5 months!!!
> Thanks once again.
> Cheers!!


Many Congrats Mate!!!

Can You please share your occupation code and timelines....


----------



## Imran_Taufique

nevergone said:


> Me along with my wife and daughter got the grant today( 09th Nov)..
> A heartfelt thanks to all of you.. Your suggestions did help a lot to lodge my visa application myself...
> Its been worth a nerve wrenching wait for 5 months!!!
> Thanks once again.
> Cheers!!


*@nevergone* - Many Congratulations nevergone! Now tell me when are you going ...


----------



## nevergone

I applied as Engineering Technologist-Job code 233914.
IELTS-7.5 in all bands
Work experience claimed- 10 points
Total points 60+5( for state nomination)
EA fast track assessment submitted-1st March
EA positive outcome- 23rd March
EOI submitted fo189 & 190(NSW)- 23rd March
Got invite to apply for NSW state nomination- 7th April
Applied for invitation- 14th April
Received invitation for 190- 25th May
Visa lodged- 7th June
Front loaded all the documents- 11th June
Immi Assessment Commencement Email- 11th July ( no additional docs required)
Invitation for 189 received- 5th August (Ignored since applied for 190 already)
Employer verification- Around 25th Sep ( AHC called HR to verify job designation and salary. AHC did not call the previous employer)
Grant- 9th Nov
IED- 5th June'17


Regards,




mohnishsharma said:


> Many Congrats Mate!!!
> 
> Can You please share your occupation code and timelines....


----------



## GAGZZ

Congrats to all Buddies!!! on getting grants!!!

Hi Guys,

Do you think work verification will happen in my case? As CO asked for my Work reference letter on 10th Oct'16 and I Submitted on 20th Oct'16.

@ Seniors any comments or suggestions.

----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide(asked for PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter) : 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016

Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

nevergone said:


> Me along with my wife and daughter got the grant today( 09th Nov)..
> A heartfelt thanks to all of you.. Your suggestions did help a lot to lodge my visa application myself...
> Its been worth a nerve wrenching wait for 5 months!!!
> Thanks once again.
> Cheers!!




Congratulations and all the best !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevergone

Its random. You never know whether it will happen or not.



GAGZZ said:


> Congrats to all Buddies!!! on getting grants!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think work verification will happen in my case? As CO asked for my Work reference letter on 10th Oct'16 and I Submitted on 20th Oct'16.
> 
> @ Seniors any comments or suggestions.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide(asked for PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter) : 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> 
> Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!


----------



## mohefny

Hey guys, 

I have a quick query, I applied for visa 190 on the 9th of september, I recieved an e-mail today where the Case officer requested me to upload a "certified copy of bio-page" of my passport which I already uploaded. Can someone explain why am I asked to do so, and how can I reply to such request, should I simply upload it again, does the case officer find it in low quality, should I re-certify it from another registered migration agent?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks a lot people...


----------



## Scorpin2016

mohefny said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a quick query, I applied for visa 190 on the 9th of september, I recieved an e-mail today where the Case officer requested me to upload a "certified copy of bio-page" of my passport which I already uploaded. Can someone explain why am I asked to do so, and how can I reply to such request, should I simply upload it again, does the case officer find it in low quality, should I re-certify it from another registered migration agent?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks a lot people...


Don't worry !! They want to see the stamps on each page. My friend after responded to the same request he got the grant within a week. Good luck !!


----------



## GAGZZ

nevergone said:


> Its random. You never know whether it will happen or not.


thanks @nevergone for the comment. 

Lets see what happens. i guess if verification will happen then it will be taking little bit more time otherwise grant can come early.


----------



## numero_uno

nevergone said:


> Me along with my wife and daughter got the grant today( 09th Nov)..
> A heartfelt thanks to all of you.. Your suggestions did help a lot to lodge my visa application myself...
> Its been worth a nerve wrenching wait for 5 months!!!
> Thanks once again.
> Cheers!!


Congrats..!!!


----------



## numero_uno

Anyone having similar timeline as mine...any updates ?

ANZSCO: 262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST
Points: 65
ACS result: 24/4/15
PTE-A: 10 points
NSW Nomination: 24/4/16
190 Lodged: 22/05/16
CO contact: 06/07/2016
Additional info provided: 14/7/2016
Grant: ????


----------



## A-A

Thanks. You can find the details in my signature .


----------



## Viveknagpal

Need help seniors
I have got a Letter of s57 Natural Justice from the department. I have clarifications with proof to satisfy the CO.
I want to know what's next after I reply?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Viveknagpal said:


> Need help seniors
> I have got a Letter of s57 Natural Justice from the department. I have clarifications with proof to satisfy the CO.
> I want to know what's next after I reply?


Sorry to hear bro.,
What is the reason mentioned?


----------



## vinodn007

GAGZZ said:


> Congrats to all Buddies!!! on getting grants!!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think work verification will happen in my case? As CO asked for my Work reference letter on 10th Oct'16 and I Submitted on 20th Oct'16.
> 
> @ Seniors any comments or suggestions.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide(asked for PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter) : 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> 
> Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!


You have mentioned you loaded all docs initially..but CO asked for pcc,medicals etc.does that mean these were not front loaded or did he ask to load again.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

mohefny said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a quick query, I applied for visa 190 on the 9th of september, I recieved an e-mail today where the Case officer requested me to upload a "certified copy of bio-page" of my passport which I already uploaded. Can someone explain why am I asked to do so, and how can I reply to such request, should I simply upload it again, does the case officer find it in low quality, should I re-certify it from another registered migration agent?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks a lot people...


It is normal. Don't worry about it


----------



## andreyx108b

Viveknagpal said:


> Need help seniors
> I have got a Letter of s57 Natural Justice from the department. I have clarifications with proof to satisfy the CO.
> I want to know what's next after I reply?




Just waiting and see if they accept your evidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178

Golden email this morning ...


261311
55+5 (English-Proficient)
QLD

EOI created - 22 Jul
State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
PCC - 5 Sep 16
Visa applied - 24 Sep
CO allocated - 5 Oct
Medical - 20 Oct
Visa Grant - 9 Nov
IED - 5 Sep 17


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

aka_1178 said:


> Golden email this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261311
> 
> 55+5 (English-Proficient)
> 
> QLD
> 
> 
> 
> EOI created - 22 Jul
> 
> State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
> 
> Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
> 
> PCC - 5 Sep 16
> 
> Visa applied - 24 Sep
> 
> CO allocated - 5 Oct
> 
> Medical - 20 Oct
> 
> Visa Grant - 9 Nov
> 
> IED - 5 Sep 17




Congratulations.. all the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

aka_1178 said:


> Golden email this morning ...
> 
> 
> 261311
> 55+5 (English-Proficient)
> QLD
> 
> EOI created - 22 Jul
> State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
> Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
> PCC - 5 Sep 16
> Visa applied - 24 Sep
> CO allocated - 5 Oct
> Medical - 20 Oct
> Visa Grant - 9 Nov
> IED - 5 Sep 17


*@aka_1178* - Many Congratulations!


----------



## alexdegzy

aka_1178 said:


> Golden email this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261311
> 
> 55+5 (English-Proficient)
> 
> QLD
> 
> 
> 
> EOI created - 22 Jul
> 
> State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
> 
> Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
> 
> PCC - 5 Sep 16
> 
> Visa applied - 24 Sep
> 
> CO allocated - 5 Oct
> 
> Medical - 20 Oct
> 
> Visa Grant - 9 Nov
> 
> IED - 5 Sep 17




Congrats


----------



## rahejarajeev

aka_1178 said:


> Golden email this morning ...
> 
> 
> 261311
> 55+5 (English-Proficient)
> QLD
> 
> EOI created - 22 Jul
> State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
> Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
> PCC - 5 Sep 16
> Visa applied - 24 Sep
> CO allocated - 5 Oct
> Medical - 20 Oct
> Visa Grant - 9 Nov
> IED - 5 Sep 17


Congrats !!!! Have a great day.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations !!


----------



## itsfrans

crazylankan said:


> Congratulations buddy! Did you include PCC , form 80 & other related documents at the same time when you applied or attached after you applied/CO requested?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi there,

Yes I include everything on the day I lodged (Form 80, 1221, PCC from my home country + Australian). I have completed my medical prior to lodgment.

Cheers


----------



## Axeem

*Congrats*

Hi All, hope you all are doing great.

I have been away from the forum as my case is lingering don't know why. 

Congratulations of members who received grants during the last couple of months and weeks.

Best,

AZ


----------



## GAGZZ

vinodn007 said:


> You have mentioned you loaded all docs initially..but CO asked for pcc,medicals etc.does that mean these were not front loaded or did he ask to load again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Hi vinod ,

I lodged my visa on 30th sept 2016. I was about to upload pcc and medicals but my pcc got late, so CO requested for pcc and medicals on 10th Oct'16 and submitted everything on 20th oct'16. Plus additional work reference letter asked by CO from current and previous employer. Lets see if employer verificafion will happen or not??


----------



## Aus1984

nevergone said:


> I applied as Engineering Technologist-Job code 233914.
> IELTS-7.5 in all bands
> Work experience claimed- 10 points
> Total points 60+5( for state nomination)
> EA fast track assessment submitted-1st March
> EA positive outcome- 23rd March
> EOI submitted fo189 & 190(NSW)- 23rd March
> Got invite to apply for NSW state nomination- 7th April
> Applied for invitation- 14th April
> Received invitation for 190- 25th May
> Visa lodged- 7th June
> Front loaded all the documents- 11th June
> Immi Assessment Commencement Email- 11th July ( no additional docs required)
> Invitation for 189 received- 5th August (Ignored since applied for 190 already)
> Employer verification- Around 25th Sep ( AHC called HR to verify job designation and salary. AHC did not call the previous employer)
> Grant- 9th Nov
> IED- 5th June'17
> 
> 
> Regards,


Congratulation, Could you please inform that employment verification done through phone or Call


----------



## wtdm

*


GAGZZ said:



Congrats to all Buddies!!! on getting grants!!!

Hi Guys,

Do you think work verification will happen in my case? As CO asked for my Work reference letter on 10th Oct'16 and I Submitted on 20th Oct'16.

@ Seniors any comments or suggestions.

----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide(asked for PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter) : 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016

Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!

Click to expand...

*Hi,

You said that on 30th you have uploaded all docs. At that time did you uploaded Work related docs. If yes, then on 20th what specific docs they have requested again??


----------



## wtdm

Can anyone plz tell after "Assessment inprogress", what are the next possible status ??


----------



## andreyx108b

aka_1178 said:


> Golden email this morning ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261311
> 
> 55+5 (English-Proficient)
> 
> QLD
> 
> 
> 
> EOI created - 22 Jul
> 
> State invitation to apply for Nomination - 25 Jul
> 
> Visa Nomination - 28 Jul
> 
> PCC - 5 Sep 16
> 
> Visa applied - 24 Sep
> 
> CO allocated - 5 Oct
> 
> Medical - 20 Oct
> 
> Visa Grant - 9 Nov
> 
> IED - 5 Sep 17




Congrats and all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GAGZZ

wtdm said:


> Hi,
> 
> You said that on 30th you have uploaded all docs. At that time did you uploaded Work related docs. If yes, then on 20th what specific docs they have requested again??



Hi wtdm,

I have uploaded 3 payslips plus form 16per year( claimed period is 3 years) as part of employment and rest neccassry docs on 30th sept. Yes forgot to mention PCC + medicals were left.

So CO asked for it on 10th Oct plus additional he asked employment evidence letter stating duties. So submitted it on 20th oct. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Axeem

Is there anyone whose US visit visa got rejected (anytime in his/ her life) and applied for Australian PR?


----------



## Sf80

Axeem said:


> Is there anyone whose US visit visa got rejected (anytime in his/ her life) and applied for Australian PR?


My Canadian visa was rejected twice reason being my residency visa from return date was less thn six months... I missed that and applied again to be rejected once more . When I noticed I got it renewed applied again and got it... I was scared that twice rejection may geoperdize my pr but I did not wanted to hide that as well. I put that in form and well seems it does not matter cause I got my grant already


----------



## thisisgags

nevergone said:


> Me along with my wife and daughter got the grant today( 09th Nov)..
> A heartfelt thanks to all of you.. Your suggestions did help a lot to lodge my visa application myself...
> Its been worth a nerve wrenching wait for 5 months!!!
> Thanks once again.
> Cheers!!




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Axeem said:


> Is there anyone whose US visit visa got rejected (anytime in his/ her life) and applied for Australian PR?




Yes. Not, visa but i-140/i-485 pm if i can help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

thisisgags said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate....who was your CO and which team processed it application ???

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

can anyone tell what is the procedure of medicals in india?

do we need to book an appointment?

docs required for medicals?

also, please confirm if the doctor submitted medical report them online or we need to scan and send medical report?

please confirm


----------



## Bullet2424

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone tell what is the procedure of medicals in india?
> 
> do we need to book an appointment?
> 
> docs required for medicals?
> 
> also, please confirm if the doctor submitted medical report them online or we need to scan and send medical report?
> 
> please confirm


You need to generate HAP ID in immi Account for all applicants. Later you need to book medicals through centre for migration medicine (one of the partner) by sending them your details and HAP id's etc..

Post completion of medicals, they would upload to ur immi Account. You don't have to do anything.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone tell what is the procedure of medicals in india?
> 
> do we need to book an appointment?
> 
> docs required for medicals?
> 
> also, please confirm if the doctor submitted medical report them online or we need to scan and send medical report?
> 
> please confirm


Yes you have to book appointment 

Docs req. original Passport, one photograph (although they will take picture there too), HAP ID, any previous X ray (if available )

They will upload to e medical system at your HAP ID.


----------



## qldnomi

I am please to announce that, I have received visa grant (Queensland, 190) today, thanks to Allah almighty. Wish you best of luck who are waiting for their grants. Below is my timeline.

Visa Lodge: 8 Sep 2016
CO Contact: 19 Sep 2016 (Asked for Medical, spouse PCC and Form 80)
Responded to CO: 30 Sep 2016
Visa Grant: 10 Nov 2016
IED: 7 Sep 2017


----------



## Imran_Taufique

qldnomi said:


> I am please to announce that, I have received visa grant (Queensland, 190) today, thanks to Allah almighty. Wish you best of luck who are waiting for their grants. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 8 Sep 2016
> CO Contact: 19 Sep 2016 (Asked for Medical, spouse PCC and Form 80)
> Responded to CO: 30 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant: 10 Nov 2016
> IED: 7 Sep 2017


*@qldnomi* - Many Congratulations !!


----------



## wudi

After a long time waiting, DIBP granted my 190 visa this afternoon. I would like to thank all members in this forum for your invaluable information. Below is my timeline:

Visa Lodge: 6th July 2016
First time CO Contact: 26th July 2016 (Asked for PCC in Singapore, China, USA, Australia and Form 80)
Responded to CO: 16th Aug 2016 (Write an email and ask for exemption of USA PCC. My daughter is holding U.S. passport, but my accumulated stay in US is about 3 months.)
Second Time CO Contact: 2nd Sep 2016 (Exemption approved. And Ask for providing spouse English proof)
Responded to CO: 23th Sep 2016 (Upload all required documents)
Visa Grant: 10 Nov 2016
IED: N.A. (I am an onshore applicant. Visa is activated immediately.)


----------



## BulletAK

qldnomi said:


> I am please to announce that, I have received visa grant (Queensland, 190) today, thanks to Allah almighty. Wish you best of luck who are waiting for their grants. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 8 Sep 2016
> CO Contact: 19 Sep 2016 (Asked for Medical, spouse PCC and Form 80)
> Responded to CO: 30 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant: 10 Nov 2016
> IED: 7 Sep 2017


Many congrats for the grant.

Any employment verification? What docs did you submit for employment?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

qldnomi said:


> I am please to announce that, I have received visa grant (Queensland, 190) today, thanks to Allah almighty. Wish you best of luck who are waiting for their grants. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 8 Sep 2016
> CO Contact: 19 Sep 2016 (Asked for Medical, spouse PCC and Form 80)
> Responded to CO: 30 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant: 10 Nov 2016
> IED: 7 Sep 2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royshilp

Congratulations nevergone?


----------



## royshilp

aka_1178... congratulations


----------



## royshilp

Wow. Congratulations qldnomi. Best wishes


----------



## royshilp

Many congratulations wudi


----------



## aussiedream87

qldnomi said:


> I am please to announce that, I have received visa grant (Queensland, 190) today, thanks to Allah almighty. Wish you best of luck who are waiting for their grants. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 8 Sep 2016
> CO Contact: 19 Sep 2016 (Asked for Medical, spouse PCC and Form 80)
> Responded to CO: 30 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant: 10 Nov 2016
> IED: 7 Sep 2017


Congratulation


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

I just wanted to confirm something regarding the medical. 
In Bangalore, I can go to the Fortis at Bannerghatta Road and ask for an Australian visa medical check? What all do they check?


----------



## gprocksu

Hi All,

I am very happy to share with you that finally i got the grant yesterday morning i.e. 10th Nov'16. It was a very long wait since first CO contact, but finally all is well. 

Thanks to almighty and all the contributors of this thread 

All the best to my fellow members awaiting visa grant. You will get it soon. Just keep patience.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

gprocksu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that finally i got the grant yesterday morning i.e. 10th Nov'16. It was a very long wait since first CO contact, but finally all is well.
> 
> Thanks to almighty and all the contributors of this thread
> 
> All the best to my fellow members awaiting visa grant. You will get it soon. Just keep patience.




Congratulations... You just raised our hopes  All the best .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I just wanted to confirm something regarding the medical.
> In Bangalore, I can go to the Fortis at Bannerghatta Road and ask for an Australian visa medical check? What all do they check?




I am not completely sure about particular hospital. In my case, they took X-ray, blood / Urine tests, Weight, height, BP etc... As far as I know, every DIBP registered hospitals do pretty much same every where.. I will also let someone from Blore comment.. Good luck .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

wudi said:


> After a long time waiting, DIBP granted my 190 visa this afternoon. I would like to thank all members in this forum for your invaluable information. Below is my timeline:
> 
> Visa Lodge: 6th July 2016
> First time CO Contact: 26th July 2016 (Asked for PCC in Singapore, China, USA, Australia and Form 80)
> Responded to CO: 16th Aug 2016 (Write an email and ask for exemption of USA PCC. My daughter is holding U.S. passport, but my accumulated stay in US is about 3 months.)
> Second Time CO Contact: 2nd Sep 2016 (Exemption approved. And Ask for providing spouse English proof)
> Responded to CO: 23th Sep 2016 (Upload all required documents)
> Visa Grant: 10 Nov 2016
> IED: N.A. (I am an onshore applicant. Visa is activated immediately.)


*@wudi* - Congratulations ! Finally your wait is over...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

gprocksu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that finally i got the grant yesterday morning i.e. 10th Nov'16. It was a very long wait since first CO contact, but finally all is well.
> 
> Thanks to almighty and all the contributors of this thread
> 
> All the best to my fellow members awaiting visa grant. You will get it soon. Just keep patience.


*@gprocksu* - Great! Congratulations !! Long wait buddy! But finally.....goal achieved


----------



## royshilp

Congrats gprocksu


----------



## zooter80

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I just wanted to confirm something regarding the medical.
> In Bangalore, I can go to the Fortis at Bannerghatta Road and ask for an Australian visa medical check? What all do they check?


You need to first book an appointment. Then go at the specified time with a printout as well as passport and photo (they'll tell you all this).

The procedure itself is very simple.

1 - Blood sample will be taken - including test for HIV

2 - Urine sample to be provided

3 - Chest X-Ray

4 - Meet with the doctor for a general checkup - nothing major here - depends on your physical condition as well as what you declared.

For myself + wife + kid total process took only about 1.5 hours - they were pretty effecient


----------



## b allen

Day 326 and waiting and waiting and waiting..................

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

Sf80 said:


> My Canadian visa was rejected twice reason being my residency visa from return date was less thn six months... I missed that and applied again to be rejected once more . When I noticed I got it renewed applied again and got it... I was scared that twice rejection may geoperdize my pr but I did not wanted to hide that as well. I put that in form and well seems it does not matter cause I got my grant already


Thank you for swift response, mate. Did they ask for about any clarification? It seems that you have already provided them your view or the one provided by the Canadian embassy. However, in my case, we do not have any written note from US embassy that why the visa is rejected. Glad that you got your grant but I am hell scared. Its been 3 months since I provided all my information. What was your timeline?


----------



## Axeem

Congrats dude.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

zooter80 said:


> You need to first book an appointment. Then go at the specified time with a printout as well as passport and photo (they'll tell you all this).
> 
> The procedure itself is very simple.
> 
> 1 - Blood sample will be taken - including test for HIV
> 
> 2 - Urine sample to be provided
> 
> 3 - Chest X-Ray
> 
> 4 - Meet with the doctor for a general checkup - nothing major here - depends on your physical condition as well as what you declared.
> 
> For myself + wife + kid total process took only about 1.5 hours - they were pretty effecient


Thank you for the kind information. 
Please correct me if I am wrong. So I have to create an Immiaccount, and then create an appointment under My Health declarations? (I want to finish PCC and medical before applying for the visa). 

Any idea how many days ahead would I get an appointment? 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## aussiedream87

zooter80 said:


> You need to first book an appointment. Then go at the specified time with a printout as well as passport and photo (they'll tell you all this).
> 
> The procedure itself is very simple.
> 
> 1 - Blood sample will be taken - including test for HIV
> 
> 2 - Urine sample to be provided
> 
> 3 - Chest X-Ray
> 
> 4 - Meet with the doctor for a general checkup - nothing major here - depends on your physical condition as well as what you declared.
> 
> For myself + wife + kid total process took only about 1.5 hours - they were pretty effecient


zooter80 was this @Fortis or the other one near Indian express?


----------



## karunz

b allen said:


> Day 326 and waiting and waiting and waiting..................
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


190 Visa lodged on 7th Oct 2015 with 65 points. 1st CO contact on 7th Jan 2016, 2nd CO contact on 12th Feb with Natural Justice Letter. Replied on 10th March. Contacted GSM Brisbane on 3rd Oct 2016 and the lady replied that routine processing is going on. Waiting since then....


----------



## jikku

*state nomination*

Has anyone received state sponsorship from NSW or VICTORIA recently for Engineering Technologist ` ( 233914 ) with 55 points ?


----------



## aussiedream87

jikku said:


> Has anyone received state sponsorship from NSW or VICTORIA recently for Engineering Technologist ` ( 233914 ) with 55 points ?


alternately look here as well https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## Singh8819

*Need some guidance*

hi, actually i m new to this thread and i have lot many questions running in mym ind hope some one will help me out

i hv recently got my positive assessment of as civil engineer from vetassess and now hv applied for state sponsorship under 489 and 190, 
out of which i hv got invitation for 489 bt waiting for 190 

break down of my points as under
qualification- 15
ielts/PTE - 10
age-30

5 points from state approval 

so i m pretty much confused how long will 190 visa invitation take ?? :fingerscrossed:
any suggestions 
and which one is faster 489 or 190 ???

i hv only 1 and half year of experince so does this also matter while invitation??

and if apply thn maximum processing time for CO to be assigned and total process time ??

i knw questions must be annoying bit bt i m new so i hope u guys ray: ll understand


----------



## numero_uno

gprocksu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that finally i got the grant yesterday morning i.e. 10th Nov'16. It was a very long wait since first CO contact, but finally all is well.
> 
> Thanks to almighty and all the contributors of this thread
> 
> All the best to my fellow members awaiting visa grant. You will get it soon. Just keep patience.


congrats gprocksu...!!!


----------



## Andr3w

Singh8819 said:


> hi, actually i m new to this thread and i have lot many questions running in mym ind hope some one will help me out
> 
> i hv recently got my positive assessment of as civil engineer from vetassess and now hv applied for state sponsorship under 489 and 190,
> out of which i hv got invitation for 489 bt waiting for 190
> 
> break down of my points as under
> qualification- 15
> ielts/PTE - 10
> age-30
> 
> 5 points from state approval
> 
> so i m pretty much confused how long will 190 visa invitation take ?? :fingerscrossed:
> any suggestions
> and which one is faster 489 or 190 ???
> 
> i hv only 1 and half year of experince so does this also matter while invitation??
> 
> and if apply thn maximum processing time for CO to be assigned and total process time ??
> 
> i knw questions must be annoying bit bt i m new so i hope u guys ray: ll understand


The 489 visa is not a settlement visa so if you can get the 190, then go that route. Non-settled residents are not entitled to any of the perks of permanent residents (e.g. healthcare, children's education etc). 

How long 190 state sponsorship takes depends on the state - it took Victoria 13 weeks to process my application. Once you have been granted state sponsorship, you'll automatically be invited to apply for a visa. You have 60 days to file your application from receiving the invitation (and have to pay the big visa fee at this point). Review of the application is also variable and the speed depends on how much info you front load. I front loaded my application with everything, including medicals and PCC and it took slightly under 2 months. My CO contacted me once requesting Form 80, and the visa was granted the day after I uploaded it. The official stats are 75% of cases are processed within 3 months. Your passport also affects processing times. If you are lucky and have a passport from some countries (e.g. UK, NZ, USA, Canada) then the process is faster, other countries' passport holders are subjected to additional checks and so the process takes longer.


----------



## joy.verma

Hello everyone, 

I hope you all are doing well. I am new to this forum and I need some assistance. 

Today I recieved my state nomination from victoria and invitation to apply and I have to lodge my application before jan 10.

I know the documents that we have submit that includes normal basic documents along with form 80, pcc and medicals.

In eoi I have updated that I will bring my fiancee along with me to Australia and also specifed the same to victoria Government. 

Below are my confusing points, kindly help me with it:
1. My marriage is on December 10. I will b applying after my marriage only but is their any extra form that I have to fill where I specify them that my status has changed from engaged to married? 

2. Should their be any problem if the spouse name changes? If yes what all changes and documents I have to make. 

Looking forward to your replies. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## rahul13021979

joy.verma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. I am new to this forum and I need some assistance.
> 
> Today I recieved my state nomination from victoria and invitation to apply and I have to lodge my application before jan 10.
> 
> I know the documents that we have submit that includes normal basic documents along with form 80, pcc and medicals.
> 
> In eoi I have updated that I will bring my fiancee along with me to Australia and also specifed the same to victoria Government.
> 
> Below are my confusing points, kindly help me with it:
> 1. My marriage is on December 10. I will b applying after my marriage only but is their any extra form that I have to fill where I specify them that my status has changed from engaged to married?
> 
> 2. Should their be any problem if the spouse name changes? If yes what all changes and documents I have to make.
> 
> Looking forward to your replies.
> 
> Thank you in advance




Not the right forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtdm

*Hello All,

I have few queries, can anyone please clarify

1. My IELTS is more than 2 yrs old i.e 2 yr and 4 months, Can I apply for Visa with this IELTS ?
2. How many & which pages of passport have to be uploaded for online lodgement ?
3. After doing Medical, how we would come to know that it has been successfully uploaded by Hospital ? I mean what would be the status showing on IMMI account ?*


----------



## aussiedream87

wtdm said:


> *Hello All,
> 
> I have few queries, can anyone please clarify
> 
> 1. My IELTS is more than 2 yrs old i.e 2 yr and 4 months, Can I apply for Visa with this IELTS ?
> 2. How many & which pages of passport have to be uploaded for online lodgement ?
> 3. After doing Medical, how we would come to know that it has been successfully uploaded by Hospital ? I mean what would be the status showing on IMMI account ?*


1. Yes you can. Its valid for 3 years
2. You need current passport with front and back page. If you want then you can upload the old expired passport
3. You can check the status on immi account.


----------



## Raj_imp

*Hap id*

All,
I am in the process of scheduling my medicals before submitting the application.
I am currently in Sydney on 457 and created My Health Declarations using IMMI.
Could you please advise on how to get HAP ID to book an appointment with BUPA?


Thanks & Regards,
Raj


----------



## wtdm

aussiedream87 said:


> 1. Yes you can. Its valid for 3 years
> 2. You need current passport with front and back page. If you want then you can upload the old expired passport
> 3. You can check the status on immi account.


Thanks for your quick reply. 

But what it would reflect in Immi Accnt, any special quotes.likewise medical done, medical uploaded something like that ?


----------



## aussiedream87

wtdm said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> But what it would reflect in Immi Accnt, any special quotes.likewise medical done, medical uploaded something like that ?


"Examination clearance provided - no action required"


----------



## Bullet2424

wtdm said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> But what it would reflect in Immi Accnt, any special quotes.likewise medical done, medical uploaded something like that ?


No action required. All medical examinations have been completed. Processing of visa can continue for this person..............

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

Hearty congratulations to all those who received grants!! wishing everyone all the very best..

I have lodged for visa 190 too under 261111 in June 2016. I received a call from AHC during early September, who verified about my identity, company and job details, but haven't heard anything after that. To my dismay, my immiaccount status still shows up as 'Received'. Donno what to make of it..


----------



## joy.verma

rahul13021979 said:


> Not the right forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your reply. 

Can you tell me which is the right forum. 

I thought this forum is for 190 queries..


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

offto said:


> Hearty congratulations to all those who received grants!! wishing everyone all the very best..
> 
> I have lodged for visa 190 too under 261111 in June 2016. I received a call from AHC during early September, who verified about my identity, company and job details, but haven't heard anything after that. To my dismay, my immiaccount status still shows up as 'Received'. Donno what to make of it..




For which state? Other than waiting, nothing much we can do. Check my signature for details. I have been waiting for a while . 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> For which state? Other than waiting, nothing much we can do. Check my signature for details. I have been waiting for a while .
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your inputs..

I have applied for NSW

Yes i agree with your views..but my immiaccount still shows as 'Received' and that seems a lil abnormal to me..it doesn't show if a CO has been assigned to my case yet..


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

offto said:


> Thank you for your inputs..
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for NSW
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i agree with your views..but my immiaccount still shows as 'Received' and that seems a lil abnormal to me..it doesn't show if a CO has been assigned to my case yet..




Ok. As far as I know, it should change to "Assessment in progress". I think AHC call comes normally after CO assignment. I also saw couple of other scenarios, where they got visa grant with "Received " status in immi account. If you didn't call GSM, please do so to get clarification... hope this helps.. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Raj_imp said:


> All,
> I am in the process of scheduling my medicals before submitting the application.
> I am currently in Sydney on 457 and created My Health Declarations using IMMI.
> Could you please advise on how to get HAP ID to book an appointment with BUPA?
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Raj



Follow this link for guidance Completing the My Health Declaration Form


----------



## wtdm

aussiedream87 said:


> "Examination clearance provided - no action required"


thanks


----------



## Chints22

*Grant ...*

I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .



311215- pharmacy technician
State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
Visa file - 13-09-2016
Medical - 04-10-2016
Grant - 10-10-2016


----------



## aussiedream87

Chints22 said:


> I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
> And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .
> 
> 
> 
> 311215- pharmacy technician
> State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
> Visa file - 13-09-2016
> Medical - 04-10-2016
> Grant - 10-10-2016


congrats


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Chints22 said:


> I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
> 
> And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 311215- pharmacy technician
> 
> State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
> 
> Visa file - 13-09-2016
> 
> Medical - 04-10-2016
> 
> Grant - 10-10-2016




Congratulations... pls share your state and GSM ..


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aka_1178

Need view from senior members here -

Applied for VIC and QLD in Jul'16 under 2 separate EOI

QLD nominated first so without waiting for VIC nomination applied for visa

Now VIC nomination also came on the other EOI, really surprised.

Not yet travelled to Australia, can I get my visa mapped to other EOI so straight land in VIC and stay there for 2 years (instead of QLD)??

Which state (QLD or VIC) would you prefer being IT professional??


----------



## 1322146

Can someone tell me how to organise health check for a non migrating partner? I already done mine and can't find any option in immi account...


----------



## Raj_imp

Thanks Vikas....generated HAP ID.

Regards,
Raj




vikaschandra said:


> Follow this link for guidance Completing the My Health Declaration Form


----------



## Bullet2424

Chints22 said:


> I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
> And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .
> 
> 
> 
> 311215- pharmacy technician
> State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
> Visa file - 13-09-2016
> Medical - 04-10-2016
> Grant - 10-10-2016


Congrats. Who was your CO and which team processed your application?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## zooter80

Chints22 said:


> I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
> And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .
> 
> 
> 
> 311215- pharmacy technician
> State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
> Visa file - 13-09-2016
> Medical - 04-10-2016
> Grant - 10-10-2016


Congrats! That was super fast....hardly 1 month since visa application and less than 1 week after medicals...!


----------



## Alexx1

THis is a very helpful thread! Thanks


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends, 

I have been providing my queries from long time, but I am not able to reach to a conclusion or get an answer of what can be done.

I have lodged my visa application on 22nd January, 2016 but since then the application status shown on the website is "Received". I have e-mailed them many times, but have always got a standard reply. Recently, called them but seems their phone lines are closed. 

I have been sitting on the 10th month on this 190 visa application and I am not able to figure out the actual reason behind this delay and what can I do to break a silence on my visa application. What can be the maximum time by when they would reply on my visa application. 

Any way out there is possible through which I can reach them. On the official website, there is a link for "online feedback, complaints and suggestions", where we can request to provide details on the visa application lodged. Is it viable to do it. Has anyone in the forum looked for this option and received any positive reply. 

I really, need some guidance guys as how these can be resolved or what active steps can be taken to resolve this.


----------



## FFacs

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have been providing my queries from long time, but I am not able to reach to a conclusion or get an answer of what can be done.
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 22nd January, 2016 but since then the application status shown on the website is "Received". I have e-mailed them many times, but have always got a standard reply. Recently, called them but seems their phone lines are closed.
> 
> I have been sitting on the 10th month on this 190 visa application and I am not able to figure out the actual reason behind this delay and what can I do to break a silence on my visa application. What can be the maximum time by when they would reply on my visa application.
> 
> Any way out there is possible through which I can reach them. On the official website, there is a link for "online feedback, complaints and suggestions", where we can request to provide details on the visa application lodged. Is it viable to do it. Has anyone in the forum looked for this option and received any positive reply.
> 
> I really, need some guidance guys as how these can be resolved or what active steps can be taken to resolve this.


Did you get an Immi commence or any indication of being assigned to a CO? As the application is still on received it looks like they haven't asked you for any documents. Was there anything in the form 80 that might have given reason for further checks? (refused visa, previous criminal convictions, etc).


----------



## FFacs

FFacs said:


> Did you get an Immi commence or any indication of being assigned to a CO? As the application is still on received it looks like they haven't asked you for any documents. Was there anything in the form 80 that might have given reason for further checks? (refused visa, previous criminal convictions, etc).


Also, what's the status of the health checks on immi?


----------



## royshilp

Chints22 congrats


----------



## gaudit24

FFacs said:


> Did you get an Immi commence or any indication of being assigned to a CO? As the application is still on received it looks like they haven't asked you for any documents. Was there anything in the form 80 that might have given reason for further checks? (refused visa, previous criminal convictions, etc).


No FFacs, I have not received any further communication from CO. In form 80 too, there is no adverse information such as refusal of previous visa or any criminal records. The status is shown as "Received" from the date of lodging of visa application. No co allocation e-mail or any thing from their end on the immi account.

Also, for health declaration status shows as "Health clearance provided - no action required". I have e-mailed them earlier of the status of visa application, but always been a standard reply that visa application is under routine check. Can't know the reason for being held up.


----------



## zooter80

gaudit24 said:


> No FFacs, I have not received any further communication from CO. In form 80 too, there is no adverse information such as refusal of previous visa or any criminal records. The status is shown as "Received" from the date of lodging of visa application. No co allocation e-mail or any thing from their end on the immi account.
> 
> Also, for health declaration status shows as "Health clearance provided - no action required". I have e-mailed them earlier of the status of visa application, but always been a standard reply that visa application is under routine check. Can't know the reason for being held up.


I think you should use the complaints link - this will NOT adversely affect your application in my opinion 

However, if they're saying standard checks are in progress, then it also could mean that for Mexico maybe their process takes time?

I empathize with you but if I think I would go with the process of escalation. After all, you've paid the fees and are within your right to be either processed or rejected with valid reasons


----------



## gaudit24

Thanks Zooter, For this suggestion. You are exactly to the point that I am also referring to. Whether to give a visa decision for approval or refusal and reasons on the same. My whole family is stuck due to the anticipation of what would change our fate in coming times.

I don't know whether as a Mexican, this is a high risk but atleast a communication from CO that something is happening on my application helps me keep the pace at which my application is moving.


----------



## Q20

Hi guys.. I need some help regarding communication with CO..

I got request from CO for additional documents and among the list one of the documents was PCC for Saudia regarding which I had a question and I replied to same email ([email protected]) with my details and the name of the CO with the query.. I got an auto response email right away which stated

"Most people find the information they need by reading this email

You will not receive a further reply for:

- Questions about the status of your visa application

- Confirmation that documents have been received

- Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or

- Questions addressed by this automatic response



We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed."

it has now been 3 weeks since i asked a query from CO and no response yet.. I have arranged all other documents expect PCC.. should I click the information provided button on immi account or wait for the CO to respond to my email.. I am not sure when the CO will repond as it is already 3 weeks and I read in forums that CO can even take months to reply or in come cases never replies..

what to do in this case.. please help!


----------



## gaudit24

Q20 said:


> Hi guys.. I need some help regarding communication with CO..
> 
> I got request from CO for additional documents and among the list one of the documents was PCC for Saudia regarding which I had a question and I replied to same email ([email protected]) with my details and the name of the CO with the query.. I got an auto response email right away which stated
> 
> "Most people find the information they need by reading this email
> 
> You will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> - Questions about the status of your visa application
> 
> - Confirmation that documents have been received
> 
> - Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application, or
> 
> - Questions addressed by this automatic response
> 
> 
> 
> We aim to review visa applications within 6 weeks of requesting further information. Any queries received will be addressed when the application is reviewed."
> 
> it has now been 3 weeks since i asked a query from CO and no response yet.. I have arranged all other documents expect PCC.. should I click the information provided button on immi account or wait for the CO to respond to my email.. I am not sure when the CO will repond as it is already 3 weeks and I read in forums that CO can even take months to reply or in come cases never replies..
> 
> what to do in this case.. please help!


I have generally noted, that the CO will responsed you before / after 1 to 2 days of e-mail sent. Generally, the trend is 35 days. Wait for 1 more week patiently, then you can think if not received any response within the same timeframe.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Guys, is it mandatory to get PCC and Medicaid done for my 2 year old daughter as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1322146

Can someone tell me if after submitting an application I'm immi account, there will be an option to organise health check for a partner? I've already done my health declaration and my health check, can't see option for a partner... does it appear after submitting the application? Thanks!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Chints22 said:


> I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
> And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .
> 
> 
> 
> 311215- pharmacy technician
> State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
> Visa file - 13-09-2016
> Medical - 04-10-2016
> Grant - 10-10-2016



*@Chints22* - Many Congratulations !!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Guys, is it mandatory to get PCC and Medicaid done for my 2 year old daughter as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*@bharat.rameshwar* - For your 2 year old daughter...
PCC - not needed
Medicals - needed


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@bharat.rameshwar* - For your 2 year old daughter...
> PCC - not needed
> Medicals - needed


Thank you. Will let you know the progress.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Thank you. Will let you know the progress.


Only General Medical Examination is required for your child.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

*GRANT received!!! Finally ...*

My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:

We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation). 

I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...

I have posted my timelines below...


ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
Medicals: 28/02/2016
VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:


----------



## thisisgags

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> 
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> 
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> 
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> 
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> 
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> 
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> 
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> 
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> 
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> 
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> 
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> 
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> 
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:




Many Many Big Congratulations Imran. Good luck for the future and take care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> 
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> 
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> 
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> 
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> 
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> 
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> 
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> 
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> 
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> 
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> 
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> 
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> 
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:



Congrats!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

imran_taufique said:


> my the grace of almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the visa grant!!:rockon:
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my eoi took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> Anzsco: System administrator - 263113
> points: 70 --> age:25|language ability (ielts):10|education:15|employment:15|state nomination:5
> acs result: Positive 05/06/2014
> ielts: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [l-8, r-7, w-7, s-8]
> eoi lodged: 01/09/2014
> nsw invitation received: 28/01/2016
> nsw appl lodged: 31/01/2016
> dibp visa invitation received: 24/02/2016
> medicals: 28/02/2016
> visa lodged: 08/04/2016
> pcc- india: 11/05/2016 & japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st co cont: 12/07/2016 (gsm brisbane) - requested employment exp proof
> additional docs: 25/07/2016 (employment proof - all joining/appraisal/release letters, payslips, tax proof, form 16)
> job verification: 04/10/2016 (via mail with current employer)
> visa grant received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:




many congrats mate......god bless you for your future


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> 
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> 
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> 
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> 
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> 
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> 
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> 
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> 
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> 
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> 
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> 
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> 
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> 
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> 
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:




Congratulations... Happy for you as I have been following your case... Hood luck 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:



Congrats, I applied on the same timelines as you and its giving me hope.


----------



## BulletAK

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:


Many congrats for your visa grant bro 

Can you please explain _Employment exp proof_ as what did they ask you and what you submitted?

Many thanks and congrats again. Wish you a very best of luck for your future


----------



## aussiedream87

*congratulations on your grant!*



Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:


congratulations


----------



## Imran_Taufique

thisisgags said:


> Many Many Big Congratulations Imran. Good luck for the future and take care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*@thisisgags* - Thanks a lot for the wishes!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*@andreyx108b* - Thanks a lot for the wishes!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

mohnishsharma said:


> many congrats mate......god bless you for your future


*@mohnishsharma* - Thanks a lot for the wishes!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Congratulations... Happy for you as I have been following your case... Hood luck
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*@OZ_Dreamer25* - Thanks a lot for the wishes!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Congrats, I applied on the same timelines as you and its giving me hope.


*@ausvisa1902016* - Thanks a lot for the wishes!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

BulletAK said:


> Many congrats for your visa grant bro
> 
> Can you please explain _Employment exp proof_ as what did they ask you and what you submitted?
> 
> Many thanks and congrats again. Wish you a very best of luck for your future



*@BulletAK *- Thanks a lot for the wishes!

Additional Docs uploaded: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)


----------



## Imran_Taufique

aussiedream87 said:


> congratulations



*@aussiedream87* - Thanks a lot for the wishes!


----------



## skbabu

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:


Congrats Imran!!! I have also lodged my visa on the same date as yours (8th April 2016). Hope to get some good news soon!!! Good Luck....


----------



## Imran_Taufique

skbabu said:


> Congrats Imran!!! I have also lodged my visa on the same date as yours (8th April 2016). Hope to get some good news soon!!! Good Luck....


*@skbabu* - Thank you for the wishes!
I pray that you get the VISA soon, just like I did finally after the long wait. I know we have seniors in wait too in the forum like @Allen_b and @thisisgags and more....

But nevertheless, I pray that all receive the Grant as a reward to the long sweet and painful wait !!


----------



## skbabu

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@skbabu* - Thank you for the wishes!
> I pray that you get the VISA soon, just like I did finally after the long wait. I know we have seniors in wait too in the forum like @Allen_b and @thisisgags and more....
> 
> But nevertheless, I pray that all receive the Grant as a reward to the long sweet and painful wait !!


Thanks Imran. I wish your words come true!!!


----------



## royshilp

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016


Heartiest congratulations


----------



## Imran_Taufique

royshilp said:


> Heartiest congratulations


*@royshilp* - Thanks a lot for your wishes!


----------



## Sf80

Imran_Taufique said:


> thisisgags said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Many Big Congratulations Imran. Good luck for the future and take care.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *@thisisgags* - Thanks a lot for the wishes!
Click to expand...

Congrats when is the IED?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Sf80 said:


> Congrats when is the IED?


Thanks. 21st March 2017 

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016


That's great to know. Congratulations. You have been really active and your grant gives hope to us as well.


----------



## ken1990

hi Guys,

I have applied for 189 -Software engineer with below points:

PTE = 10 
EXP = 0 
PARTNER SKILLS = 5
AGE = 30 
EDUCATION = 15

TOTAL 60.

But since getting a invite with 60 points is uncertain, I am planning to apply for 190.
Could you please tell me the chances of getting 190 having above points? Which state would you recommend and the timelines I should expect to get visa?

Thanks,
Kenuete


----------



## Chints22

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Congratulations... pls share your state and GSM ..
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



State : Queensland 
GSM : 190


----------



## Chints22

Bullet2424 said:


> Congrats. Who was your CO and which team processed your application?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



GSM Adelaide team assess my file and 
CO : Christofer ...


----------



## dreamsanj

Congrats Imran.. 7 months wow.. feeling hopeful.


----------



## aussiedream87

ken1990 said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 -Software engineer with below points:
> 
> PTE = 10
> EXP = 0
> PARTNER SKILLS = 5
> AGE = 30
> EDUCATION = 15
> 
> TOTAL 60.
> 
> But since getting a invite with 60 points is uncertain, I am planning to apply for 190.
> Could you please tell me the chances of getting 190 having above points? Which state would you recommend and the timelines I should expect to get visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kenuete


Your jobcode?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Sandyimmi said:


> That's great to know. Congratulations. You have been really active and your grant gives hope to us as well.


*@Sandyimmi* - Thanks mann! May the Almighty send you ur letter sooooon too!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

dreamsanj said:


> Congrats Imran.. 7 months wow.. feeling hopeful.


*@dreamsanj* - Thank you!!  Yes, I too feel that now all their engines have geared up.


----------



## caofficearun

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!:rockon:
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 :target::clap2:


Hey Imran, congrats man. Happy for you...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

caofficearun said:


> Hey Imran, congrats man. Happy for you...


*@caofficearun *- Thanks a lot !


----------



## reshma.r

Congrats Imran. Long wait paid off. And congrats to all who got grant!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

reshma.r said:


> Congrats Imran. Long wait paid off. And congrats to all who got grant!!


*@reshma.r*- Thank you Reshma! You share the same month with for VISA logdement. I wish you the same for VISA grant as well


----------



## ken1990

aussiedream87 said:


> Your jobcode?


software engineer 261313


----------



## reshma.r

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I just wanted to confirm something regarding the medical.
> In Bangalore, I can go to the Fortis at Bannerghatta Road and ask for an Australian visa medical check? What all do they check?


In Bangalore you can go to two hospitals Fortis ,Bannerghatta or Elbit hospital, Queens road.
1. you have to generate the HAP ID and take a print
2. carry your passport
3. carry passport size photo
4. call them and book appointment.
5. Go to hospital and provide the letter and photo
6. you have to take x-ray
7. blood and urine test
8. physical examination by doctor, take spectacles if you have one 
9. once its done you can wait for 3-10 days and results will be uploaded. You can verify the same and in your immi account it will be shown as "health clearance provided- No actions required"

Note: 
-For some people additional test will be required and CO will ask you to take any additional test, if needed
-For children, two type of TB test will be conducted. One will be a blood test and another will be skin test. blood test expensive and will take 2-3 days for result to be out. Skin test, you have to get a sample test on skin and need to bring the child again to hospital after 24 hrs.
- If you are not seeing the update in immi account after 5 days please follow up with hospital.
Fortis usually take 5 days and Elbis 3 days. This may vary based on the human traffic.


----------



## aussiedream87

ken1990 said:


> software engineer 261313


Chances are slim for now. You might be invited next year again it's based on amount of backlogs that are cleared. Try to visit immitracker.com where u can see how long ppl have been waiting for invite with similar points as urs. And work on English may be so u can give pte and aim for 20 points.


----------



## suman.rani

Imran_Taufique said:


> My the Grace of Almighty, today we (family with 2 children) received the VISA Grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been waiting for this since last 7 months since application (and since last couple of years as my EOI took very long to receive an invitation).
> 
> I am grateful to the support and advises received on this forum. I feel patience is the only key to unlock this lock which our lives get locked by, once we plan to live and migrate to Australia...
> 
> I have posted my timelines below...
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: System Administrator - 263113
> Points: 70 --> Age:25|Language ability (IELTS):10|Education:15|Employment:15|State Nomination:5
> ACS Result: Positive 05/06/2014
> IELTS: 16/08/2014 --> 7.5 [L-8, R-7, W-7, S-8]
> EOI Lodged: 01/09/2014
> NSW Invitation Received: 28/01/2016
> NSW Appl Lodged: 31/01/2016
> DIBP VISA invitation received: 24/02/2016
> Medicals: 28/02/2016
> VISA Lodged: 08/04/2016
> PCC- India: 11/05/2016 & Japan: 22/04/2016
> 1st CO Cont: 12/07/2016 (GSM Brisbane) - requested Employment exp proof
> Additional Docs: 25/07/2016 (Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16)
> Job verification: 04/10/2016 (via Mail with current Employer)
> VISA Grant Received: 14/11/2016 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/target.gif[/
> 
> ][IMG]http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif


Many congratulations to you and your family


----------



## Imran_Taufique

suman.rani said:


> Many congratulations to you and your family


*@suman.rani* - Thanks Suman....for your wishes!


----------



## san_rash2000

Dear All,

I am silent member of this forum, waiting myself and family visa more then 6 months. I need e-mail id to enquire my 190 visa status. Status shows received in immi account after lodgement , since then no communication/email and enquiry. My Time line is as bolow
EOI SA approve


----------



## san_rash2000

san_rash2000 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am silent member of this forum, waiting myself and family visa more then 6 months. I need e-mail id to enquire my 190 visa status. Status shows received in immi account after lodgement , since then no communication/email and inquiry. My Time line is as bolow
> Point - 60 +5 State Sponsorship
> EOI SA approve - 05.05.2015
> Visa Lodge - 12.05.2016
> Medical - 22.05.2016
> PCC - 02.06.2016
> Status - Received, Your application has been received and will be assessed on immi account.
> Grant - Waiting


----------



## Imran_Taufique

san_rash2000 said:


> san_rash2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I am silent member of this forum, waiting myself and family visa more then 6 months. I need e-mail id to enquire my 190 visa status. Status shows received in immi account after lodgement , since then no communication/email and inquiry. My Time line is as bolow
> Point - 60 +5 State Sponsorship
> EOI SA approve - 05.05.2015
> Visa Lodge - 12.05.2016
> Medical - 22.05.2016
> PCC - 02.06.2016
> Status - Received, Your application has been received and will be assessed on immi account.
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> *@san_rash2000* - Try reaching out to [email protected]. I hope it helps. Though expecting any response from CO team is least likely.
Click to expand...


----------



## san_rash2000

Thanks Imran, is this something abnormal that no contact mail, update communication since May 2016 i. e lodgement. Also I had received invitation from SA state and my brother is also living there ...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

san_rash2000 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am silent member of this forum, waiting myself and family visa more then 6 months. I need e-mail id to enquire my 190 visa status. Status shows received in immi account after lodgement , since then no communication/email and enquiry. My Time line is as bolow
> EOI SA approve


6 Months or 5?


----------



## 1322146

Dear Senior Members

in my EOI i declared i'm in de facto relationship. I received an invitation but our relationship just broke up. Can i still apply for a visa using this invitation as a single? 

Please help, i don't know what to do!


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

I forgot to ask how much the Medicals cost. I've booked it at Fortis Bangalore. Can someone tell me how much it costs for an adult and for a two year old child.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

san_rash2000 said:


> Thanks Imran, is this something abnormal that no contact mail, update communication since May 2016 i. e lodgement. Also I had received invitation from SA state and my brother is also living there ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


*@san_rash2000 *- Maybe they maintain this as a protocol nowadays. I haven't heard anyone recently receiving responses from CO team. 

Maybe they are just too overloaded.  Guess, at least sending them mails should not be stopped based on their unresponsiveness though. Keep up the spirits!


----------



## kd87

I lodged by 190 application on Oct 13th 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Oct 2016 asking for medicals and Singapore PCC. clicked the information provided button on 9th Nov 2016. The very next day the status in my ImmiAccount changed to assessment in progress. My question is, i have not seen a "received" status on my ImmiAccount. Is the received status before of after status changes to assessment in progress?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Bullet2424

kd87 said:


> I lodged by 190 application on Oct 13th 2016. CO contacted me on 28th Oct 2016 asking for medicals and Singapore PCC. clicked the information provided button on 9th Nov 2016. The very next day the status in my ImmiAccount changed to assessment in progress. My question is, i have not seen a "received" status on my ImmiAccount. Is the received status before of after status changes to assessment in progress?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Status changes to info provided after you click the button. Don't worry it's normal.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## san_rash2000

sat123 said:


> 6 Months or 5?


6 months and 3 days

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

MrElliot said:


> Dear Senior Members
> 
> in my EOI i declared i'm in de facto relationship. I received an invitation but our relationship just broke up. Can i still apply for a visa using this invitation as a single?
> 
> Please help, i don't know what to do!


I am in same situation, in eoi I am engaged and I have recieved an invite and my marriage is scheduled on Dec 10. So my status will change from engaged to married. 

I think we have to fill change in circumstance form. Though I am not 100% sure about it. Need approval from other senior members..


----------



## kd87

Bullet2424 said:


> Status changes to info provided after you click the button. Don't worry it's normal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Thanks 
However, I am not worried about the status. My question was is there two different status such as "Received" and "Assessment in Progress" and in which order does this come. Is the "received" status showed when they have received all docs and "assessment in progress" showed when CO has started to process the application?


----------



## kpandey

kd87 said:


> Thanks
> However, I am not worried about the status. My question was is there two different status such as "Received" and "Assessment in Progress" and in which order does this come. Is the "received" status showed when they have received all docs and "assessment in progress" showed when CO has started to process the application?


The status is marked as Received when the application is in the system. This is the first status. 
It changes to Assessment in progress typically after a CO has been assigned and they start reviewing the documents, not necessary that all the documents have to be uploaded. 

There have been cases when the status was in Received status and the only change was when the visa was granted.


----------



## kd87

kpandey said:


> The status is marked as Received when the application is in the system. This is the first status.
> It changes to Assessment in progress typically after a CO has been assigned and they start reviewing the documents, not necessary that all the documents have to be uploaded.
> 
> There have been cases when the status was in Received status and the only change was when the visa was granted.


Thanks. 
I dont remember my status once I lodged the visa but once the CO contacted it changed to information requested. Once i clicked the information provided button I didnt notice a status change but the next day i noticed it was assesment in progress. All i want to deduce from this is whether my CO has started to look at my application again once i provided all the docs and clicked the information button or is it just a standard change of status once you click the information button.


----------



## jwmcgill

I am glad to report that I received a GRANT last night. Initial Entry data is set to be in OCT 2017, so plenty of time to make travel and settlement plans. It would not have been possible without help from you guys. This forum is tremendous help to immigration aspirants. 

Here is my timeline: 

IELTS L: 8.0 R: 7.5 W: 7.5 S: 8.0 - 23 January 2016
ACS Submitted: 19 June 2016
ACS+ Received: 27 June 2016
EOI 189 (60 points): 27 June 2016
EOI 190 VIC and NSW (60+5): 27 June 2016
190 NSW Nomination: 2 Sept, 2016
NSW Nomination Application Submitted: 4 Sept, 2016
NSW Nomination Approval/ITA: 9 Sept, 2016
Visa Lodge: Sept 13, 2016
Additional Docs Requested: Sept 18, 2016
Medical Exam Conducted: Sept 27, 2016
Medical Submitted to DIBP by Hospital: Oct 05, 2016
Additional Docs Submitted: Oct 06, 2016
VISA Grant: Nov 14, 2016 

ANZSCO- 261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## asingh04

Congratulations Jwmcgill..can you please confirm if any employee verification happened for you? Did you claim points for experience?


----------



## mgkarthick

Hi Joy, lodge your visa after Dec 10 once you get your marriage certificate if oyu have 6o days time or you can lodge your visa now and add your wife after dec 10 and pay fee... no issues... you can inform CO and there is a link to add dependents anytime with proper proof of documentation... cool.


joy.verma said:


> I am in same situation, in eoi I am engaged and I have recieved an invite and my marriage is scheduled on Dec 10. So my status will change from engaged to married.
> 
> I think we have to fill change in circumstance form. Though I am not 100% sure about it. Need approval from other senior members..


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I forgot to ask how much the Medicals cost. I've booked it at Fortis Bangalore. Can someone tell me how much it costs for an adult and for a two year old child.




Anyone please?


----------



## jwmcgill

asingh04 said:


> Congratulations Jwmcgill..can you please confirm if any employee verification happened for you? Did you claim points for experience?


Yes, I had shown ~8 yrs of experience with two different employers in US and I don't believe any verification was conducted by DIBP. If it was, then I have no way of knowing since none of my employers informed me about it.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jwmcgill said:


> I am glad to report that I received a GRANT last night. Initial Entry data is set to be in OCT 2017, so plenty of time to make travel and settlement plans. It would not have been possible without help from you guys. This forum is tremendous help to immigration aspirants.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> IELTS L: 8.0 R: 7.5 W: 7.5 S: 8.0 - 23 January 2016
> ACS Submitted: 19 June 2016
> ACS+ Received: 27 June 2016
> EOI 189 (60 points): 27 June 2016
> EOI 190 VIC and NSW (60+5): 27 June 2016
> 190 NSW Nomination: 2 Sept, 2016
> NSW Nomination Application Submitted: 4 Sept, 2016
> NSW Nomination Approval/ITA: 9 Sept, 2016
> Visa Lodge: Sept 13, 2016
> Additional Docs Requested: Sept 18, 2016
> Medical Exam Conducted: Sept 27, 2016
> Medical Submitted to DIBP by Hospital: Oct 05, 2016
> Additional Docs Submitted: Oct 06, 2016
> VISA Grant: Nov 14, 2016
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312 Developer Programmer



*@jwmcgill* - Many Congratulations! We share the same day for Grant  Wish you lots of luck for your journey ahead....


----------



## aussiedream87

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Anyone please?


Dont have idea on how much Fortis charges. Its based on clinic to clinic. I know Elbits.

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india

Call them directly and findout.

Elbit Diagnostic Centre: +91 80 2286 0365 ; +91 80 2286 0761

Fortis Hospital:+91 80 6621 4444


----------



## aussiedream87

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Anyone please?


I guess Elbits charged something between 3-4k for an adult.


----------



## Gowtham1589

Chints22 said:


> GSM Adelaide team assess my file and
> 
> CO : Christofer ...




Hi Chints22,

Does your CO full name christoper Kherr,?


----------



## jasonwkim

Visa Grant!!!



02/07/2016 - PTE Overall 73 (L67, R75, S77, W68)
18/07 - ACS Submitted as Developer Programmer(261312):
29/07 - Case finalised
29/07 189 EOI (60)
29/07 190 EOI - NSW (60+5)
02/09 NSW nomination
14/09 NSW Approval
20/09 Lodged
22/09 Medical check
29/09 CO contact for PTE online report
15/11 Grant!


----------



## aussiedream87

jasonwkim said:


> Visa Grant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 02/07/2016 - PTE Overall 73 (L67, R75, S77, W68)
> 18/07 - ACS Submitted as Developer Programmer(261312):
> 29/07 - Case finalised
> 29/07 189 EOI (60)
> 29/07 190 EOI - NSW (60+5)
> 02/09 NSW nomination
> 14/09 NSW Approval
> 20/09 Lodged
> 22/09 Medical check
> 29/09 CO contact for PTE online report
> 15/11 Grant!


Congratulations jasonwkim. All the best mate


----------



## rahejarajeev

jasonwkim said:


> Visa Grant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 02/07/2016 - PTE Overall 73 (L67, R75, S77, W68)
> 18/07 - ACS Submitted as Developer Programmer(261312):
> 29/07 - Case finalised
> 29/07 189 EOI (60)
> 29/07 190 EOI - NSW (60+5)
> 02/09 NSW nomination
> 14/09 NSW Approval
> 20/09 Lodged
> 22/09 Medical check
> 29/09 CO contact for PTE online report
> 15/11 Grant!


👌👌Congratulations Jason !!!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## andreyx108b

kd87 said:


> Thanks
> 
> However, I am not worried about the status. My question was is there two different status such as "Received" and "Assessment in Progress" and in which order does this come. Is the "received" status showed when they have received all docs and "assessment in progress" showed when CO has started to process the application?




To be honest not much... Both can turn into finalized. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

205 days & wait still onnnnnnnnn....


----------



## b allen

Day 331 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............................

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jasonwkim said:


> Visa Grant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 02/07/2016 - PTE Overall 73 (L67, R75, S77, W68)
> 18/07 - ACS Submitted as Developer Programmer(261312):
> 29/07 - Case finalised
> 29/07 189 EOI (60)
> 29/07 190 EOI - NSW (60+5)
> 02/09 NSW nomination
> 14/09 NSW Approval
> 20/09 Lodged
> 22/09 Medical check
> 29/09 CO contact for PTE online report
> 15/11 Grant!


*@jasonwkim* - Congratulations!!


----------



## royshilp

jwmcgill said:


> I am glad to report that I received a GRANT last night. Initial Entry data is set to be in OCT 2017, so plenty of time to make travel and settlement plans. It would not have been possible without help from you guys. This forum is tremendous help to immigration aspirants.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> IELTS L: 8.0 R: 7.5 W: 7.5 S: 8.0 - 23 January 2016
> ACS Submitted: 19 June 2016
> ACS+ Received: 27 June 2016
> EOI 189 (60 points): 27 June 2016
> EOI 190 VIC and NSW (60+5): 27 June 2016
> 190 NSW Nomination: 2 Sept, 2016
> NSW Nomination Application Submitted: 4 Sept, 2016
> NSW Nomination Approval/ITA: 9 Sept, 2016
> Visa Lodge: Sept 13, 2016
> Additional Docs Requested: Sept 18, 2016
> Medical Exam Conducted: Sept 27, 2016
> Medical Submitted to DIBP by Hospital: Oct 05, 2016
> Additional Docs Submitted: Oct 06, 2016
> VISA Grant: Nov 14, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO- 261312 Developer Programmer


Congratulations


----------



## dreamsanj

jasonwkim said:


> Visa Grant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 02/07/2016 - PTE Overall 73 (L67, R75, S77, W68)
> 18/07 - ACS Submitted as Developer Programmer(261312):
> 29/07 - Case finalised
> 29/07 189 EOI (60)
> 29/07 190 EOI - NSW (60+5)
> 02/09 NSW nomination
> 14/09 NSW Approval
> 20/09 Lodged
> 22/09 Medical check
> 29/09 CO contact for PTE online report
> 15/11 Grant!


Congrats


----------



## dreamsanj

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Anyone please?


Bharat,

Fortis fees for kids:

there are 2 things. firstly you pay up 2k for the checks. then they give you option of one test which will cost you another 2k+ for which Child will not have to come back for any further tests. 

if you opt for cheaper one ( many of us do) which costed 180 rs in Elibit and I am guessing its the same.. they mark a portion in your childs hand and put injection.. after 2 days they check for infection,, swelling.. free hand movement and thats it.

Hope this helps


----------



## royshilp

Congratulations jasonwkim


----------



## rahul13021979

mohnishsharma said:


> 205 days & wait still onnnnnnnnn....




What's your job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

b allen said:


> Day 331 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............................
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




What's your job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

mohnishsharma said:


> 205 days & wait still onnnnnnnnn....




And state please.
Thanks,

(Trying to connect the dots)
I've been waiting for 180 days too..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

b allen said:


> Day 331 and waiting and waiting and waiting..............................
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



And state please.
Thanks,

(Trying to connect the dots)
I've been waiting for 180 days too..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

rahul13021979 said:


> what's your job code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


221111


----------



## meraprvisa

anyone who got approval from NSW in last 2 weeks?

i am waiting for response from 17Oct2016.

thanks...


----------



## rahul13021979

My sordid tale so far...
ANZSCO code - 222312 Financial Investment Manager
EOI date - 14.11.2014
Sponsorship received 10.06.2016
Visa Lodged - 11.06.2016
Uploaded all docs/ everything - 22.06.2016
25.08.2016 - The IT guy in my company says that he received a call from the Australian Embassy in Dubai at 7:30 and they were enquiring if I was working in the company and if they could speak to the HR. He told them that they weren't there; and he provided them with their extension number.
01.09.2016 - Get an email from GSM Adelaide (Simon) that they tried contacting my company on 23,24,25,29,30 of August and there was no response, so they cannot verify my employment claim. They asked for the updated contact details.
02.09.2016 - I replied back with the entire staff contact list; a letter giving the numbers, direct numbers, email adds, mobile numbers of the relevant personnel. I even gave a map showing the proximity of my office to the Australian Embassy in Kuwait. I even uploaded my visiting card and access card...
Have been waiting since then... no update; no calls; no contact with the HR, nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul13021979

rahul13021979 said:


> My sordid tale so far...
> ANZSCO code - 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> EOI date - 14.11.2014
> Sponsorship received 10.06.2016
> Visa Lodged - 11.06.2016
> Uploaded all docs/ everything - 22.06.2016
> 25.08.2016 - The IT guy in my company says that he received a call from the Australian Embassy in Dubai at 7:30 and they were enquiring if I was working in the company and if they could speak to the HR. He told them that they weren't there; and he provided them with their extension number.
> 01.09.2016 - Get an email from GSM Adelaide (Simon) that they tried contacting my company on 23,24,25,29,30 of August and there was no response, so they cannot verify my employment claim. They asked for the updated contact details.
> 02.09.2016 - I replied back with the entire staff contact list; a letter giving the numbers, direct numbers, email adds, mobile numbers of the relevant personnel. I even gave a map showing the proximity of my office to the Australian Embassy in Kuwait. I even uploaded my visiting card and access card...
> Have been waiting since then... no update; no calls; no contact with the HR, nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Forgot to add - my sponsoring state is ACT
and my points are 75.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

rahul13021979 said:


> My sordid tale so far...
> ANZSCO code - 222312 Financial Investment Manager
> EOI date - 14.11.2014
> Sponsorship received 10.06.2016
> Visa Lodged - 11.06.2016
> Uploaded all docs/ everything - 22.06.2016
> 25.08.2016 - The IT guy in my company says that he received a call from the Australian Embassy in Dubai at 7:30 and they were enquiring if I was working in the company and if they could speak to the HR. He told them that they weren't there; and he provided them with their extension number.
> 01.09.2016 - Get an email from GSM Adelaide (Simon) that they tried contacting my company on 23,24,25,29,30 of August and there was no response, so they cannot verify my employment claim. They asked for the updated contact details.
> 02.09.2016 - I replied back with the entire staff contact list; a letter giving the numbers, direct numbers, email adds, mobile numbers of the relevant personnel. I even gave a map showing the proximity of my office to the Australian Embassy in Kuwait. I even uploaded my visiting card and access card...
> Have been waiting since then... no update; no calls; no contact with the HR, nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




all the best buddy..... soon you will get your grant... 

sometimes it happens.... never lose hope... be optimistic 

wish you good luck....


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

meraprvisa said:


> anyone who got approval from NSW in last 2 weeks?
> 
> i am waiting for response from 17Oct2016.
> 
> thanks...




I did, got it on 7th November. Timeline on my Siggy.


----------



## aarveeess

*Grant Received!*

Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email. 

I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors. 

I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under! 

Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed. 


*Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder: 
Job Code: 6121
Visa Type: 190
State: ACT
Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)

IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016

ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016. 

ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016

Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016

GSM: Adelaide
Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
Personal Verification: None

All the best!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> Job Code: 6121
> Visa Type: 190
> State: ACT
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> All the best!


*@aarveeess* - eace: Congratulations !!! Good to hear of another Grant....
May none remain.....


----------



## thisisgags

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> 
> Job Code: 6121
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> 
> State: ACT
> 
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> 
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> 
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> 
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> 
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> 
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> 
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> 
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




Congratulations @aarveeess


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> 
> Job Code: 6121
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> 
> State: ACT
> 
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> 
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> 
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> 
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> 
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> 
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> 
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> 
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




Congratulations... All the best 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> 
> Job Code: 6121
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> 
> State: ACT
> 
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> 
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> 
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> 
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> 
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> 
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> 
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> 
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> 
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> 
> 
> All the best!




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sf80

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> Job Code: 6121
> Visa Type: 190
> State: ACT
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> All the best!


Congrats and good luck for next steps


----------



## Raj M

Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline

Profession: Life Scientist NEC
Visa applied: 10th july 2016
First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
Grant: 17th November 2016
First entry: must be before July 2017

Cheers n gud luck.

Thanks


----------



## Raj M

Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline

Profession: Life Scientist NEC
Visa applied: 10th july 2016
First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
Grant: 17th November 2016
First entry: must be before July 2017

Cheers n gud luck.

Thanks


----------



## Aus1984

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Raj !!!


----------



## Singh85

Completing century today of waiting days guys. GSM brisbane is too slower.

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## BulletAK

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## kpandey

nice to see so many grants being finalized this month. congratulations to all who have got the pr and good luck to those waiting.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks


*@Raj M* - Many Congratulations!  Wish you lots of luck for your future...


----------



## aarveeess

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@aarveeess* - eace: Congratulations !!! Good to hear of another Grant....
> May none remain.....


Amen!


----------



## aarveeess

thisisgags said:


> Congratulations @aarveeess


Thank you so much, @thisisgags. Wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## aarveeess

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Congratulations... All the best
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton for the wishes, @OZ_Dreamer25. Wish you all the very best for a speedy grant!


----------



## aarveeess

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks @andreyx108b!


----------



## aarveeess

Sf80 said:


> Congrats and good luck for next steps


Thanks so much, @Sf80. Wishing you and your family all the best too!


----------



## tikki2282

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> 
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> 
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> 
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> 
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> 
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congratulations Raj.


----------



## aarveeess

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and all the best, @Raj M


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Singh85 said:


> Completing century today of waiting days guys. GSM brisbane is too slower.
> 
> sent from my iphone 7




Waiting since April 2016 bro. GSM Brisbane... Not sure though why so much delay. Let's see. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Waiting since April 2016 bro. GSM Brisbane... Not sure though why so much delay. Let's see.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waiting since 16 Jul. GSM Brisbane


----------



## Aus1984

Dear All,
Those who received grants ,Please update your record in immitracker ..
Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and all the best mate


----------



## skbabu

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> Job Code: 6121
> Visa Type: 190
> State: ACT
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> All the best!


Congrats aarveeess!!!!


----------



## skbabu

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Raj!!!!


----------



## sat123

Does anyone know what this means. What are the changes expected in online applicatios?? - 


ImmiAccount will be unavailable at the following times for system maintenance:

* 9pm Friday 18 November until 8am Saturday 19 November 2016 (AEDT). This will include changes to a number of online application forms.


----------



## Singh85

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Waiting since April 2016 bro. GSM Brisbane... Not sure though why so much delay. Let's see.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you claimed points for work experience? Ans when co request you for additional docs?

sent from my iphone 7


----------



## fahsag

Hi All,

Wanted to let you guys know about the my 190 grant received today. I have also included the details in immitracker. Thank you all for the help and useful posts. 

Profession: Business Analyst
State - Victoria
Visa applied: 11th September 2016
First CO contact: 22 Sep (request for Medicals)
Grant: 17th November 2016
First entry: Before September 2017

Thanks


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

fahsag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know about the my 190 grant received today. I have also included the details in immitracker. Thank you all for the help and useful posts.
> 
> Profession: Business Analyst
> State - Victoria
> Visa applied: 11th September 2016
> First CO contact: 22 Sep (request for Medicals)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: Before September 2017
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!!! that was really quick....


----------



## rahejarajeev

fahsag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know about the my 190 grant received today. I have also included the details in immitracker. Thank you all for the help and useful posts.
> 
> Profession: Business Analyst
> State - Victoria
> Visa applied: 11th September 2016
> First CO contact: 22 Sep (request for Medicals)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: Before September 2017
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Fahsag ! What was your point break up.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## fahsag

Thanks guys.. Points Breakup below

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Work Exp - 10
IELTS - 10
STATE - 5


----------



## Lady$Bird

Congratulations to all who received their grants !

Some of who received NSW approval approximately as the same time as me have already received their grant, while I am still fighting with my agent to get my application lodged. Finally he sent me a preview page of my application form. I have a confusion regarding the below question.
(Background: My husband is currently in Srilanka, went for a a business trip of 2 weeks. )

Section : Previous countries of residence
Question: Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? (Answered Yes for this because my husband has stayed in Srilanka in the past).
Follow up Question: Give details of the last permanent address in *this *country.
In this section, my agent has given my husband's Indian address, saying that currently he is in Srilanka. 
But the question is "lived in a country other than the *primary applicant's* usual country of residence". My usual country of residence is India. So, this address should be my husband's Srilankan address. Isn't that right ? When I asked my agent, he said it has to be the Indian address. Really confused. Can someone please help here ?


----------



## joy.verma

fahsag said:


> Thanks guys.. Points Breakup below
> 
> Age - 30
> Qualification - 15
> Work Exp - 10
> IELTS - 10
> STATE - 5




Congratulations fahsag, good luck for future journey.. 

U r claiming 10 points for work experience. Could you tell me what all documents you have provided in reference to your experience?? 

I will b applying for visa soon. I have to apply it before jan 10. Thought m not claiming any points for experience but still want to know. 

Any idea if verification is done for applicants who have not claimed point in experience and is Nominated by state??? Victoria in my case..


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

fahsag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know about the my 190 grant received today. I have also included the details in immitracker. Thank you all for the help and useful posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Profession: Business Analyst
> 
> State - Victoria
> 
> Visa applied: 11th September 2016
> 
> First CO contact: 22 Sep (request for Medicals)
> 
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> 
> First entry: Before September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Congratulations ... Which GSM location? Adelaide or Brisbane? Good luck ! 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> Job Code: 6121
> Visa Type: 190
> State: ACT
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations


----------



## samirself

Hi All,

I would like to thank everyone here on the forum as I got my PR recently. I think information being shared by members here is really useful for aspiring candidates. I have been a silent member and at one point of time almost gave up and was not able to decide if I really wanted to move to AU. But I am taking the bold move early next year. Here are my timelines ---

Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
Skill Assessment Lodged: May 2014
Positive Reply: 18th July 2014
IELTS score : R : 8 , S : 7 , L : 7 , W : 7
Overall Score : 60 (189)
NSW 190: 60+5
EOI Lodged (189+190) : November 2014
1st NSW invite -May 2015 (email missed, could not apply)
Separate 190 application (EOI) - NSW : June 2015
2nd NSW invite : 15 April 2016
NSW approval: June 2016
190 visa lodge : July 2016
Medical, PCC: September 2016
190 Visa Grant: Oct 2016

Few highlights -
1. I missed my 190 invite first time, yes I did 
2. I filed a new separate 190 EOI, and kept the old application open only for 189.
3. I got invite on new application after a long wait.
4. I hired a agent for rest of the process. 
5. After visa filing, I had again a tough time getting PCC for wife issued as her passport did not 
have my name. So first passport had to be re-issued to get Indian PCC. 

All the best to everyone with Aussi dreams!!!

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## fahsag

joy.verma said:


> Congratulations fahsag, good luck for future journey..
> 
> U r claiming 10 points for work experience. Could you tell me what all documents you have provided in reference to your experience??
> 
> I will b applying for visa soon. I have to apply it before jan 10. Thought m not claiming any points for experience but still want to know.
> 
> Any idea if verification is done for applicants who have not claimed point in experience and is Nominated by state??? Victoria in my case..


Thank you... 

For work experience it was all the usual documents like Payslips, Letter of employment confirmation from HR and letter from the manager with the job description, contract and offer letters. 

I don't think verification will take place if not points are claimed, however I am not an expert so its best to ask the senior members here.

Thanks


----------



## fahsag

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Congratulations ... Which GSM location? Adelaide or Brisbane? Good luck !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ... it was Adelaide...


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Singh85 said:


> Did you claimed points for work experience? Ans when co request you for additional docs?
> 
> sent from my iphone 7




Yes, I claimed points for work experience. CO contact was at the end of Aug and responded in the 1st week of Sept. I have the details in my signature, if you would like. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

fahsag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know about the my 190 grant received today. I have also included the details in immitracker. Thank you all for the help and useful posts.
> 
> Profession: Business Analyst
> State - Victoria
> Visa applied: 11th September 2016
> First CO contact: 22 Sep (request for Medicals)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: Before September 2017
> 
> Thanks


*@fahsag* - Congratulations!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

samirself said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here on the forum as I got my PR recently. I think information being shared by members here is really useful for aspiring candidates. I have been a silent member and at one point of time almost gave up and was not able to decide if I really wanted to move to AU. But I am taking the bold move early next year. Here are my timelines ---
> 
> Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
> Skill Assessment Lodged: May 2014
> Positive Reply: 18th July 2014
> IELTS score : R : 8 , S : 7 , L : 7 , W : 7
> Overall Score : 60 (189)
> NSW 190: 60+5
> EOI Lodged (189+190) : November 2014
> 1st NSW invite -May 2015 (email missed, could not apply)
> Separate 190 application (EOI) - NSW : June 2015
> 2nd NSW invite : 15 April 2016
> NSW approval: June 2016
> 190 visa lodge : July 2016
> Medical, PCC: September 2016
> 190 Visa Grant: Oct 2016
> 
> Few highlights -
> 1. I missed my 190 invite first time, yes I did
> 2. I filed a new separate 190 EOI, and kept the old application open only for 189.
> 3. I got invite on new application after a long wait.
> 4. I hired a agent for rest of the process.
> 5. After visa filing, I had again a tough time getting PCC for wife issued as her passport did not
> have my name. So first passport had to be re-issued to get Indian PCC.
> 
> All the best to everyone with Aussi dreams!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam



*@samirself* - Many Congratulations !


----------



## joy.verma

Hello members, 

I need your advice. I have got invite to apply and have to lodge application before jan 10. I am not claiming any points for employment and in total I have 4.8 yrs of experience in networking world from which acs deducted my initial two years. 

In total 4.8 years of experience, inital 2 years and 10 months I was with company and mode of payment was cash. N in my present company m working from past nearly two years now and I have all the required documents like pay slips, form 16 etc. 

Question is do my present company details will surface or I have to produce documents related to my previous org as well??? 

Please advice... 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## aussiedream87

samirself said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here on the forum as I got my PR recently. I think information being shared by members here is really useful for aspiring candidates. I have been a silent member and at one point of time almost gave up and was not able to decide if I really wanted to move to AU. But I am taking the bold move early next year. Here are my timelines ---
> 
> Role Applied for : System Analyst (261112)
> Skill Assessment Lodged: May 2014
> Positive Reply: 18th July 2014
> IELTS score : R : 8 , S : 7 , L : 7 , W : 7
> Overall Score : 60 (189)
> NSW 190: 60+5
> EOI Lodged (189+190) : November 2014
> 1st NSW invite -May 2015 (email missed, could not apply)
> Separate 190 application (EOI) - NSW : June 2015
> 2nd NSW invite : 15 April 2016
> NSW approval: June 2016
> 190 visa lodge : July 2016
> Medical, PCC: September 2016
> 190 Visa Grant: Oct 2016
> 
> Few highlights -
> 1. I missed my 190 invite first time, yes I did
> 2. I filed a new separate 190 EOI, and kept the old application open only for 189.
> 3. I got invite on new application after a long wait.
> 4. I hired a agent for rest of the process.
> 5. After visa filing, I had again a tough time getting PCC for wife issued as her passport did not
> have my name. So first passport had to be re-issued to get Indian PCC.
> 
> All the best to everyone with Aussi dreams!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam


All the best and congratulations!


----------



## aussiedream87

fahsag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know about the my 190 grant received today. I have also included the details in immitracker. Thank you all for the help and useful posts.
> 
> Profession: Business Analyst
> State - Victoria
> Visa applied: 11th September 2016
> First CO contact: 22 Sep (request for Medicals)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: Before September 2017
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

joy.verma said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I need your advice. I have got invite to apply and have to lodge application before jan 10. I am not claiming any points for employment and in total I have 4.8 yrs of experience in networking world from which acs deducted my initial two years.
> 
> In total 4.8 years of experience, inital 2 years and 10 months I was with company and mode of payment was cash. N in my present company m working from past nearly two years now and I have all the required documents like pay slips, form 16 etc.
> 
> Question is do my present company details will surface or I have to produce documents related to my previous org as well???
> 
> Please advice...
> 
> Thanks in advance...


*@joy.verma* - It was same with me buddy. I did not submit my 3-4 years of payslips, etc. But I did submit whatever I had from the time I had started keeping them....

*Do not worry* and submit clearly whatever you have. In case you are asked (I was not)....reply in details the facts. I am sure things will shine! 

By Transparent and lets hope for quick Grant


----------



## daussie

I did medical using my health declaration by selection 190 subclass. Can I use same hapid if I lodge 189?


----------



## Lady$Bird

Lady$Bird said:


> Congratulations to all who received their grants !
> 
> Some of who received NSW approval approximately as the same time as me have already received their grant, while I am still fighting with my agent to get my application lodged. Finally he sent me a preview page of my application form. I have a confusion regarding the below question.
> (Background: My husband is currently in Srilanka, went for a a business trip of 2 weeks. )
> 
> Section : Previous countries of residence
> Question: Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? (Answered Yes for this because my husband has stayed in Srilanka in the past).
> Follow up Question: Give details of the last permanent address in *this *country.
> In this section, my agent has given my husband's Indian address, saying that currently he is in Srilanka.
> But the question is "lived in a country other than the *primary applicant's* usual country of residence". My usual country of residence is India. So, this address should be my husband's Srilankan address. Isn't that right ? When I asked my agent, he said it has to be the Indian address. Really confused. Can someone please help here ?


Can someone please answer my query ?


----------



## Rohit R

Yes, you are right @Lady$Bird. Your usual country of residence should be India so answer to that question should be Sri Lankan Address as per my knowledge. Please check with your agent once again and let see what our friends on this forum suggest !!



Lady$Bird said:


> Can someone please answer my query ?


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi, Are they not issuing any new 190 Visa. I had applied in June 2016. Somewhere I read that I will have to wait till July 2017. Is that correct. Please reply urgently.


----------



## Rohit R

I dont think so Bhuvesh !! We could see some grants recently on this forum !! 



bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi, Are they not issuing any new 190 Visa. I had applied in June 2016. Somewhere I read that I will have to wait till July 2017. Is that correct. Please reply urgently.


----------



## sultan_azam

daussie said:


> I did medical using my health declaration by selection 190 subclass. Can I use same hapid if I lodge 189?


you can use the same provided it is valid,


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Rohit R said:


> I dont think so Bhuvesh !! We could see some grants recently on this forum !!


thanks for the quick reply Rohit. I can breathe now 
Do you know why is it taking so long for the DIBP. I had applied in June 2016. Although I am claiming considerable points for experience.....why is it taking so much time? What is the normal time right now for visa approvals.


----------



## Bullet2424

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks for the quick reply Rohit. I can breathe now
> Do you know why is it taking so long for the DIBP. I had applied in June 2016. Although I am claiming considerable points for experience.....why is it taking so much time? What is the normal time right now for visa approvals.


Unfortunately, Nobody can answer as to why it is taking so long to issue grants 

Best thing is to wait and hope for the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
There is a notification on the Immi Site, 
"IMPORTANT - UPCOMING SYSTEMS OUTAGE ImmiAccount will be unavailable at the following times for system maintenance: * 9pm Friday 18 November until 8am Saturday 19 November
2016 (AEDT). This will include changes to a number of online application forms. * midnight until 4am Monday 21 November 2016"

What does it mean by "This will include changes to a number of online application forms" ?
I am planning to lodge the visa in an hour. Is it a good idea or should I wait till Monday ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> There is a notification on the Immi Site,
> "IMPORTANT - UPCOMING SYSTEMS OUTAGE ImmiAccount will be unavailable at the following times for system maintenance: * 9pm Friday 18 November until 8am Saturday 19 November
> 2016 (AEDT). This will include changes to a number of online application forms. * midnight until 4am Monday 21 November 2016"
> 
> What does it mean by "This will include changes to a number of online application forms" ?
> I am planning to lodge the visa in an hour. Is it a good idea or should I wait till Monday ?


i think immiaccount will not be available during the mentioned period, you may not be able to use the website


----------



## aarveeess

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi, Are they not issuing any new 190 Visa. I had applied in June 2016. Somewhere I read that I will have to wait till July 2017. Is that correct. Please reply urgently.


Visas under 190 are being issued. A lot of applicant have got it in the past few weeks. You can have a look at Immitracker to view their timelines. As to how long it can take, that is entirely unpredictable. A lot many applicants received it within 2-3 weeks of lodging, while some have been waiting for months. It states on the DIBP website that "We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within the timeframes detailed below" and the table mentions timeline for 190 as 3 months. Here's the link: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8

All the best!


----------



## aarveeess

I have updated my case on Immitracker too.


----------



## BornToWin

Dear Group Members

I have been a bit quiet member on this group since a while and have been taking inspirations from the fellow applicants. I am very pleased to say that I have finally received my grant and so does my husband and son! It has been a long wait but worth it. My only golden advise is that please stay positive and have plenty of patience. Forget about this process once you have done your bit and wait for the results!

Please see my timeline below:

Visa category: 190
Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Total Points: 55
EOI Submitted with NSW State Sponsorship:10/07/2015
Invite to apply for for NSW SS received: 15/04/2016
NSW SS Submitted: 22/04/2016
Points increased with work experience: 60
Invite to apply for visa received:27/05/2016
Visa Lodged: 07/06/2016
1st Adelaide CO Contact: 08/08/2016
Requested docs submitted:29/08/2016
2nd CO Contact:19/10/2016
Requested docs submitted: 20/10/2016
Grant received: 16th November 2016
EID: January 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

BornToWin said:


> Dear Group Members
> 
> I have been a bit quiet member on this group since a while and have been taking inspirations from the fellow applicants. I am very pleased to say that I have finally received my grant and so does my husband and son! It has been a long wait but worth it. My only golden advise is that please stay positive and have plenty of patience. Forget about this process once you have done your bit and wait for the results!
> 
> Please see my timeline below:
> 
> Visa category: 190
> Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Total Points: 55
> EOI Submitted with NSW State Sponsorship:10/07/2015
> Invite to apply for for NSW SS received: 15/04/2016
> NSW SS Submitted: 22/04/2016
> Points increased with work experience: 60
> Invite to apply for visa received:27/05/2016
> Visa Lodged: 07/06/2016
> 1st Adelaide CO Contact: 08/08/2016
> Requested docs submitted:29/08/2016
> 2nd CO Contact:19/10/2016
> Requested docs submitted: 20/10/2016
> Grant received: 16th November 2016
> EID: January 2017



marvelous and congratulations for the grant.. it has been a long journey for you indeed


----------



## joy.verma

Hello members, 

I need your help again. I can see that apart from passport, we need to provide another proof of birth specifying parents name. 

My birth cert is in correct. But I see from the website it states that we have to give any evidence and it is not limited to birth cert or family registration book. 

Can you please help specifying what else I can provide to specify the birth details with parents name apart from passport?? 

Thank you everyone in advance and for continuous support


----------



## royshilp

aarveeess said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thrilled to inform that by the Grace of Almighty, my wife and I have received our PR Grant letters yesterday by email.
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this forum for the last couple of months and have benefited immensely from the advice, guidance and support all members have been providing each other, especially the seniors.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that those waiting for grants get them soon and are able to start fulfilling their hopes and dreams down under!
> 
> Many congratulations to recent grants received by @Imran_Taufique, @Jasonkwim, @jwmcgill, @FFacs, @SF80, @caofficearun, @gprocksu and anyone else that I have missed.
> 
> 
> *Details and timelines* are mentioned hereunder:
> Job Code: 6121
> Visa Type: 190
> State: ACT
> Points: 60+5 (Age: 30, English Language: 10, Education: 15, Work Exp: 5, SS: 5)
> 
> IELTS: 9 | 9 | 7.5 | 8 : August 2015
> VETASSESS Submitted: Dec 28, 2015
> VETASSESS Outcome: Mar 14, 2016
> 
> ACT List closed on Mar 18, 2016. Re-opens on Jul 4, 2016.
> 
> ACT SS Submitted: Jul 4, 2016
> ACT SS Outcome: Jul 25, 2016
> 
> Visa Application Submitted: Aug 23, 2016
> Email from CO: Sep 1, 2016 (asking for Medicals, PCC, Payslips, Bank Statement showing salary credits, EPF Statement)
> Medicals, PCC (only India): Sep 5 to Sep 8, 2016
> Additional Documents Uploaded: Sep 9, 2016
> Visa Grant: Nov 15, 2016
> 
> GSM: Adelaide
> Employment Verification: Not that I am aware of
> Personal Verification: None
> 
> All the best!


Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## royshilp

Raj M said:


> Hi.. thrilled to announce that visa has been granted after 4 months. Thanks everyone. Here is timeline
> 
> Profession: Life Scientist NEC
> Visa applied: 10th july 2016
> First CO contact: 27 aug (request for PCC)
> 2nd CO contact: 10 sept (additional info)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: must be before July 2017
> 
> Cheers n gud luck.
> 
> Thanks


This was really quick. Congratulations


----------



## royshilp

fahsag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to let you guys know about the my 190 grant received today. I have also included the details in immitracker. Thank you all for the help and useful posts.
> 
> Profession: Business Analyst
> State - Victoria
> Visa applied: 11th September 2016
> First CO contact: 22 Sep (request for Medicals)
> Grant: 17th November 2016
> First entry: Before September 2017
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I need your help again. I can see that apart from passport, we need to provide another proof of birth specifying parents name.
> 
> My birth cert is in correct. But I see from the website it states that we have to give any evidence and it is not limited to birth cert or family registration book.
> 
> Can you please help specifying what else I can provide to specify the birth details with parents name apart from passport??
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance and for continuous support


 i gave matriculation certificate as birth certificate and i just checked after reading your post that my matriculation cert has parents name on it


----------



## joy.verma

sultan_azam said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello members,
> 
> I need your help again. I can see that apart from passport, we need to provide another proof of birth specifying parents name.
> 
> My birth cert is in correct. But I see from the website it states that we have to give any evidence and it is not limited to birth cert or family registration book.
> 
> Can you please help specifying what else I can provide to specify the birth details with parents name apart from passport??
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance and for continuous support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gave matriculation certificate as birth certificate and i just checked after reading your post that my matriculation cert has parents name on it
Click to expand...

Yes you are correct. Even I was thinking the same to use metric cert.


----------



## ankit1919

This probably have been answered quite a few times but I am very confused with the Visa 190 process and I have few queries, hope somebody could take out time and answer.

- Applying for 262111: DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR skillset
- PTE test taken, scored 65+
- ACS result positive

I submitted my EOI on November 9 and chose Victoria as preferred option on that date Database Administrator skillset was open for Victoria but now it seems to be closed. I have not lodged online application on Victoria website yet, how shall I proceed further? Would I be considered for Victoria because the time I submitted my EOI Database Administration skillset was open?

EOI is submitted, what's the next step? Would I be contacted by DIBP or how it works? 

When do I need to take PCC and Medical Examination?

Please help me with these queries.

Thank you


----------



## joy.verma

ankit1919 said:


> This probably have been answered quite a few times but I am very confused with the Visa 190 process and I have few queries, hope somebody could take out time and answer.
> 
> - Applying for 262111: DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR skillset
> - PTE test taken, scored 65+
> - ACS result positive
> 
> I submitted my EOI on November 9 and chose Victoria as preferred option on that date Database Administrator skillset was open for Victoria but now it seems to be closed. I have not lodged online application on Victoria website yet, how shall I proceed further? Would I be considered for Victoria because the time I submitted my EOI Database Administration skillset was open?
> 
> EOI is submitted, what's the next step? Would I be contacted by DIBP or how it works?
> 
> When do I need to take PCC and Medical Examination?
> 
> Please help me with these queries.
> 
> Thank you



Ankit for now victoria application is closed till march 6,2017. Chosing victoria alone in eoi will not help. You should have applied through there web portal as it is the only way for victoria.

For now you can cross check the availability of your skills in other states apart from victoria.

PCC and Medicals will be required in your last stage i.e. when you will receive invitation to lodge the visa.


----------



## harrywiz

*Question regarding travelling to home country after visa grant*

Hi all,
I am currently employed in the US on H1 visa and I have applied for 190 visa after ITA on 14 Oct 2016. Originally I am from Pakistan. On 26 Oct 2016 CO asked for PCC and medicals which have been submitted a few days back. 

Hope you guys can help me with these questions:

1. If and when i am granted the visa can i spend a few weeks to visit my parents in Pakistan and then travel on to Australia for initial entry? In my visa application i did not specify any stopovers on my way to australia. Does this mean i have to submit a change of circumstance form after grant?

2. My spouse's (dependent) passport shows district as place of birth and on birth certificate translation it shows village but district is also mentioned on header. I also sent them clarification regarding this under 'update us' option in immi account. In the online visa application i wrote village name and on form 80 i put both village and district. Will this lead to any problems in your opinion? 

I look forward to your responses and good vibes. Thanks.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get. 

Code : ICT BA
Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
1st CO: June 2016
2nd CO: Aug 2016
Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
IED : 15 Mar 2017
GSM: Brisbane.

I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks ! 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lady$Bird

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

offto said:


> Great news!! Congratulations!!




Thank You  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi!
I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
Thanking you


----------



## sylvannus

190 SA state nomination lodged 19 Oct 2016. 

Was asked for Form 1221, health check and Form 80 of the dependent applicant on 3 Nov.

Sent all required documents on 10 Nov. Waiting.


----------



## masato

Hi Guys,
New here - been a lurker for 2 weeks, since I don't see a lot of ICT support engineers applying, I'm posting my results.
Please note that I have not applied for my visa yet as I have a few questions:

*CSOL:* 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
*Visa:* 190 - State Nominated
*Total Points*: 75
*SA EOI Submission:* October 2016
*SA EOI Result: *November 2016
*SkillSelect Invite:* November 2016
*Application:* Pending
*Notes:* Onshore application with offshore partner and child, current visa is a 485

How much time am I given to provide the following when I submit the application:
PCC from my country
Health checks
Relationship documents

Do I immediately get a bridging visa when my main visa expires? I have a couple of weeks before my main visa expires.

Finally, does anyone know the conditions to be applied since I (main applicant) is onshore and partner and child are offshore.

Thanks.


----------



## daussie

sultan_azam said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did medical using my health declaration by selection 190 subclass. Can I use same hapid if I lodge 189?
> 
> 
> 
> you can use the same provided it is valid,
Click to expand...

Pcc and medical valid for 1 year?


----------



## ksrikanthh

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats buddy !!! (party)


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Bullet2424 said:


> Unfortunately, Nobody can answer as to why it is taking so long to issue grants
> 
> Best thing is to wait and hope for the best.


thanks Bullet! Hope it comes soon!


----------



## bhavesh_gala

aarveeess said:


> Visas under 190 are being issued. A lot of applicant have got it in the past few weeks. You can have a look at Immitracker to view their timelines. As to how long it can take, that is entirely unpredictable. A lot many applicants received it within 2-3 weeks of lodging, while some have been waiting for months. It states on the DIBP website that "We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within the timeframes detailed below" and the table mentions timeline for 190 as 3 months. Here's the link: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8
> 
> All the best!


thanks Aarveees for the very detailed answer!


----------



## Oz_batman

Congrats Oz_Dreamer...How many points did you have? I have 65+5(ss) points, How soon can i get the invite? I am also applying for ICT BA




OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi!
I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
Thanking you


----------



## sat123

masato said:


> Hi Guys,
> New here - been a lurker for 2 weeks, since I don't see a lot of ICT support engineers applying, I'm posting my results.
> Please note that I have not applied for my visa yet as I have a few questions:
> 
> *CSOL:* 263212 - ICT Support Engineer
> *Visa:* 190 - State Nominated
> *Total Points*: 75
> *SA EOI Submission:* October 2016
> *SA EOI Result: *November 2016
> *SkillSelect Invite:* November 2016
> *Application:* Pending
> *Notes:* Onshore application with offshore partner and child, current visa is a 485
> 
> How much time am I given to provide the following when I submit the application:
> PCC from my country
> Health checks
> Relationship documents
> 
> Do I immediately get a bridging visa when my main visa expires? I have a couple of weeks before my main visa expires.
> 
> Finally, does anyone know the conditions to be applied since I (main applicant) is onshore and partner and child are offshore.
> 
> Thanks.


Bridging visa is granted as soon as you submit PR application. But it would be in effect from the day your current visa expires. However, it would be bridging A, on which you can move out of Australia but can not enter back. So if you need to travel then you will have to apply for bridging B separately.


----------



## harrywiz

*Bump...*

Hi all,
I am currently employed in the US on H1 visa and I have applied for 190 visa after ITA on 14 Oct 2016. Originally I am from Pakistan. On 26 Oct 2016 CO asked for PCC and medicals which have been submitted a few days back. 

Hope you guys can help me with these questions:

1. If and when i am granted the visa can i spend a few weeks to visit my parents in Pakistan and then travel on to Australia for initial entry? In my visa application i did not specify any stopovers on my way to australia. Does this mean i have to submit a change of circumstance form after grant?

2. My spouse's (dependent) passport shows district as place of birth and on birth certificate translation it shows village but district is also mentioned on header. I also sent them clarification regarding this under 'update us' option in immi account. In the online visa application i wrote village name and on form 80 i put both village and district. Will this lead to any problems in your opinion?

I look forward to your responses and good vibes. Thanks.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Oz_batman said:


> Congrats Oz_Dreamer...How many points did you have? I have 65+5(ss) points, How soon can i get the invite? I am also applying for ICT BA




Thanks. I had only 60 (55+5), so applied 190. It depends bro. For me, I got invite in 3-4 weeks but real challenge comes right after visa lodge. Only thing I did was waiting patiently and never called DIBP for anything... Hope u will receive invite soon .. Good luck  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ksrikanthh said:


> congrats buddy !!! (party)




Thank you.. once u reach Australia, let's party 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

playerofdangers said:


> Hi!
> I have 3 questions regarding my 190 application. I apologize first up for such a long message.
> 1. I have not claimed my skilled employment, but one of my career episodes in CDR was based on my employment (in company 1) for which I provided a reference letter to EA. Do I have to upload that reference letter with 190 application, even though I am not claiming any employment?
> 2. In my EOI, i mentioned my Company 1 experience (9 months) as relevant but didn't mention company 2 experience (to avoid claiming any points). Now in visa form and form 80, i have to declare all my employments. Should I declare company 2 employment as relevant to my nominated position?
> 3. My reference letter from company 1 mentioned my two designations and 7 job duties--duration mentioned separately for each designation but job duties mentioned combined for both designations. So my job duties have not been segregated into two designations. In EOI, i mentioned the two designations separately. Now in 190 online form and form 80, I have to mention the duties also. Since my duties are not segregated into two designations, can I mention both the designations in single employment and write the complete duration?
> Thanking you


1. dont upload that letter if you arent claiming experience points

2. declare all employments such that it matches with things mentioned in EoI

3. club the duties into those two designations


----------



## sultan_azam

harrywiz said:


> Hi all,
> I am currently employed in the US on H1 visa and I have applied for 190 visa after ITA on 14 Oct 2016. Originally I am from Pakistan. On 26 Oct 2016 CO asked for PCC and medicals which have been submitted a few days back.
> 
> Hope you guys can help me with these questions:
> 
> 1. If and when i am granted the visa can i spend a few weeks to visit my parents in Pakistan and then travel on to Australia for initial entry? In my visa application i did not specify any stopovers on my way to australia. Does this mean i have to submit a change of circumstance form after grant?
> 
> 2. My spouse's (dependent) passport shows district as place of birth and on birth certificate translation it shows village but district is also mentioned on header. I also sent them clarification regarding this under 'update us' option in immi account. In the online visa application i wrote village name and on form 80 i put both village and district. Will this lead to any problems in your opinion?
> 
> I look forward to your responses and good vibes. Thanks.


1. Not an issue, most persons visiting Australia from Asia take a stop either at HongKong or Kualalumpur, so you are taking it a bit earlier... it wont make a difference

2. if this causes some confusion than they will ask clarification, i hope there shouldnt be any as you have tried to give a pre-clarification


----------



## theNovice

Hello friends,
I recently got Invitation from NSW. Can someone give list of documents(primary & dependents) needed to lodge the Visa application. 

Was also wondering if we can save the application and resume at a later point. Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankit1919

oops - mistake


----------



## ankit1919

joy.verma said:


> Ankit for now victoria application is closed till march 6,2017. Chosing victoria alone in eoi will not help. You should have applied through there web portal as it is the only way for victoria.
> 
> For now you can cross check the availability of your skills in other states apart from victoria.
> 
> PCC and Medicals will be required in your last stage i.e. when you will receive invitation to lodge the visa.


Thank you for answering my query.

I think in that case I have to look for another option or probably wait for NSW or VIC to open..poof!! Do I need to update the preferred location in my EOI application now, or let it be Victoria if I apply for another State?

I have submitted my EOI now - how does EOI actually work? After submitting EOI what are the next steps?


----------



## aussiedream87

theNovice said:


> Hello friends,
> I recently got Invitation from NSW. Can someone give list of documents(primary & dependents) needed to lodge the Visa application.
> 
> Was also wondering if we can save the application and resume at a later point. Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The following Forms and Documents are required:-

A) Forms

1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.

Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.

B) List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf

http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf

Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## niceBudBA

I had lodged nsw 190 on 30 may 2016. I was asked for pcc, form 80 mif July. I submitted the details 1st of August. My application is with gsm Brisbane and I have not heard from them yet. My email queries have gone unanswered. I thought I would receive the grant within 6 weeks of submitting additional documents (that's what their auto reply email states). As you can see it is greater than 14 weeks. Is this normal? Also I had called them up successfully once and all they told me was it was under routine processing. I see a lot of people getting a grant for submissions done in September and it makes me a little anxious.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

niceBudBA said:


> I had lodged nsw 190 on 30 may 2016. I was asked for pcc, form 80 mif July. I submitted the details 1st of August. My application is with gsm Brisbane and I have not heard from them yet. My email queries have gone unanswered. I thought I would receive the grant within 6 weeks of submitting additional documents (that's what their auto reply email states). As you can see it is greater than 14 weeks. Is this normal? Also I had called them up successfully once and all they told me was it was under routine processing. I see a lot of people getting a grant for submissions done in September and it makes me a little anxious.




Hello.. I lodged my visa in Apr 2016 and I got grant today. If it helps, I responded to CO in Sept 2016 and it took 11 weeks to get my grant. Since your Visa lodge date is May, you can expect PR anytime soon. All we can do is wait. Btw, I never called DIBP because it is not helpful and we might be delaying their process more. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

Any one called DIBP recently? Is the number working? I am planning to call tomorrow.


----------



## Sandyimmi

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> niceBudBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had lodged nsw 190 on 30 may 2016. I was asked for pcc, form 80 mif July. I submitted the details 1st of August. My application is with gsm Brisbane and I have not heard from them yet. My email queries have gone unanswered. I thought I would receive the grant within 6 weeks of submitting additional documents (that's what their auto reply email states). As you can see it is greater than 14 weeks. Is this normal? Also I had called them up successfully once and all they told me was it was under routine processing. I see a lot of people getting a grant for submissions done in September and it makes me a little anxious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.. I lodged my visa in Apr 2016 and I got grant today. If it helps, I responded to CO in Sept 2016 and it took 11 weeks to get my grant. Since your Visa lodge date is May, you can expect PR anytime soon. All we can do is wait. Btw, I never called DIBP because it is not helpful and we might be delaying their process more.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What additional information they asked in second CO contact.


----------



## niceBudBA

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hello.. I lodged my visa in Apr 2016 and I got grant today. If it helps, I responded to CO in Sept 2016 and it took 11 weeks to get my grant. Since your Visa lodge date is May, you can expect PR anytime soon. All we can do is wait. Btw, I never called DIBP because it is not helpful and we might be delaying their process more.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



11 weeks since you sent additional info and mine is more than 14 weeks since additional info. That's the reason for anxiety. Anyways will have to wait as you say. Also by today, you mean you got a grant during a weekend or you actually got it on Friday?


----------



## nevergone

niceBudBA said:


> I had lodged nsw 190 on 30 may 2016. I was asked for pcc, form 80 mif July. I submitted the details 1st of August. My application is with gsm Brisbane and I have not heard from them yet. My email queries have gone unanswered. I thought I would receive the grant within 6 weeks of submitting additional documents (that's what their auto reply email states). As you can see it is greater than 14 weeks. Is this normal? Also I had called them up successfully once and all they told me was it was under routine processing. I see a lot of people getting a grant for submissions done in September and it makes me a little anxious.


I believe your grant is on the way. I got my grant in 5 months.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Sandyimmi said:


> What additional information they asked in second CO contact.



PCC requested for the country I stayed for 6 months. It was not difficult luckily and provided the same in a week's time. This proved that, applicants with long travel history have to wait bit longer than usual. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

niceBudBA said:


> 11 weeks since you sent additional info and mine is more than 14 weeks since additional info. That's the reason for anxiety. Anyways will have to wait as you say. Also by today, you mean you got a grant during a weekend or you actually got it on Friday?



Yes, got the grant with 19th as date in the PR. This means Brisbane is really busy and I am sure you will get the good news soon unless you have different reasons to explain . Hold strong there. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panch

Hi All,
I'm a silent spectator of this group. I would like to know few details on the Australian PR application. I have uploaded my COC and form 80 on 3rd November 2016. Thus I'm waiting for tge outcome of my PR process.

My questions are as below,
1. Do we need to upload all applicants photo?
2. Photos are taken during your medical? One of my friend that they did.
3. When i lodged my visa on 24th September, I didn't include my current employer as I joined the new employer on on 26th September. But when I uploaded the form 80 and coc on November 3, I did include the current employer in the form 80. Do I need to fill the change of notification form?

Below are my points break up:
Age: 30
Education: 15
Exp: 10
English: 6.5 in all
SS (QLD): 5

Regards, 
Panch


----------



## offto

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> PCC requested for the country I stayed for 6 months. It was not difficult luckily and provided the same in a week's time. This proved that, applicants with long travel history have to wait bit longer than usual.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I dont have much travel history..just a couple of months' travel to US on couple of occassions only..but i have been waiting since June..

hard to understand their rationale..


----------



## ozland0123

applied in april 2016 ( visa lodged). additional information requested in september 2016 . now when can i get my grant. any reply will be appreciated please


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi Guys,

First of all i would like to congrats all buddies who got their grants ( Imran taufiq, oz dreamer and other guys)!!!! hoping best for all others to their grants quickly.

It seems DIBP are clearing applications lodged in second quarter of 2016.
its been quite a silence for persons who have applied under SA Sponsorship as, i haven't seen grant a single grant from past 2-3 weeks for persons lodged under SA. 

Any comments or suggestions from seniors ?? 

----------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs + form 80, except Medicals and PCC): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide ( Asked for PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter) : 10th October 2016
(PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter) Uploaded - 20th October

Waiting for Grant now !!!!!!!


----------



## Brane

*Returning Permanent resident queries*

Hi Folks,
I was planning to lodge my 190 subclass nsw visa.

Wanted some help from the forum members regarding certain conditions :-
Lets assume I get a visa on 11th January,2017 and my IED is 10th,September 2017.

Question 1 :- Can I return back to my home country after validating my PR status before 10th September,2017 ?
Question 2 :- Can I return to australia wihtin the first 5 years of my PR validaity anytime or is there any maximum limit within those first 5 years of PR, I need to return to nsw and start working there?

Please help me with the above questions!! 


Regards,
Brane


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ozland0123 said:


> applied in april 2016 ( visa lodged). additional information requested in september 2016 . now when can i get my grant. any reply will be appreciated please




I think pretty soon. I lodged on 14th Apr, when did you lodge exactly? 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

on 29th April 2016


----------



## ozland0123

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> applied in april 2016 ( visa lodged). additional information requested in september 2016 . now when can i get my grant. any reply will be appreciated please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think pretty soon. I lodged on 14th Apr, when did you lodge exactly?
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

on 29th April 2016 brother


----------



## sultan_azam

Panch said:


> Hi All,
> I'm a silent spectator of this group. I would like to know few details on the Australian PR application. I have uploaded my COC and form 80 on 3rd November 2016. Thus I'm waiting for tge outcome of my PR process.
> 
> My questions are as below,
> 1. Do we need to upload all applicants photo?
> 2. Photos are taken during your medical? One of my friend that they did.
> 3. When i lodged my visa on 24th September, I didn't include my current employer as I joined the new employer on on 26th September. But when I uploaded the form 80 and coc on November 3, I did include the current employer in the form 80. Do I need to fill the change of notification form?
> 
> Below are my points break up:
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Exp: 10
> English: 6.5 in all
> SS (QLD): 5
> 
> Regards,
> Panch



1. opinion varies on this query, some got it without uploading their photo, some are requested specifically to provide photo. better to upload it before being asked
2. yes, photo was taken by panel physician during medicals
3. yes, inform them about this change


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> I was planning to lodge my 190 subclass nsw visa.
> 
> Wanted some help from the forum members regarding certain conditions :-
> Lets assume I get a visa on 11th January,2017 and my IED is 10th,September 2017.
> 
> Question 1 :- Can I return back to my home country after validating my PR status before 10th September,2017 ?
> Question 2 :- Can I return to australia wihtin the first 5 years of my PR validaity anytime or is there any maximum limit within those first 5 years of PR, I need to return to nsw and start working there?
> 
> Please help me with the above questions!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


1. yes
2. you can return anytime within that 5 year period once you have validated your visa by making initial entry, but do remember you have agresd to live and work for 2 years in NSW


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ozland0123 said:


> on 29th April 2016 brother




So, I wud say soon you will get 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

BornToWin said:


> Dear Group Members
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a bit quiet member on this group since a while and have been taking inspirations from the fellow applicants. I am very pleased to say that I have finally received my grant and so does my husband and son! It has been a long wait but worth it. My only golden advise is that please stay positive and have plenty of patience. Forget about this process once you have done your bit and wait for the results!
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my timeline below:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa category: 190
> 
> Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Total Points: 55
> 
> EOI Submitted with NSW State Sponsorship:10/07/2015
> 
> Invite to apply for for NSW SS received: 15/04/2016
> 
> NSW SS Submitted: 22/04/2016
> 
> Points increased with work experience: 60
> 
> Invite to apply for visa received:27/05/2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 07/06/2016
> 
> 1st Adelaide CO Contact: 08/08/2016
> 
> Requested docs submitted:29/08/2016
> 
> 2nd CO Contact:19/10/2016
> 
> Requested docs submitted: 20/10/2016
> 
> Grant received: 16th November 2016
> 
> EID: January 2017




Congrats mate!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Is form 80 of wife necessary?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Jamil Sid said:


> Is form 80 of wife necessary?




It is better to front load Form 80 and 1221 for all applicants. This may lead to less turn around for CO. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> Is form 80 of wife necessary?


it is not mandatory but case officer demands form 80 and 1221 in most of the cases


----------



## theNovice

Thank you aussiedream87, that was quite extensive list. Just quick question.

#8 - Copy of birth certificate - I do not have Birth certificate (born '83), I guess Passport works in this case
#9 - Work experience letters - My company would not give me experience letters. i got declaration from my senior colleague which I used for ACS. Do these letters still hold good?




aussiedream87 said:


> The following Forms and Documents are required:-
> 
> A) Forms
> 
> 1. Form 80- Personal Particulars for assessment including Character Assessment- to be filled by and completed for each applicants who are 16 years of age or over. All the questions to be answered. Avoid using N/A. There should not be any gap period in Question#18-Details of addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia), Question# 20 Employment History and Question # 21 Qualifications undertaken since secondary school. If there is a gap, provide an explanation for the same.
> 
> Note:- The form should be filled in Upper Case. Either by hand or can be type written. Sign at appropriate place and scan it back to be uploaded.
> 
> B) List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> Form 26 and form 160 for medicals
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/26.pdf
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/forms/Documents/160.pdf
> 
> Note: some documents not be applicable for other nationals like tax documents mentioned above. You can prepare similar document which might be applicable.


----------



## sharihar

Wish you all to get grant this week.


----------



## sultan_azam

theNovice said:


> Thank you aussiedream87, that was quite extensive list. Just quick question.
> 
> #8 - Copy of birth certificate - I do not have Birth certificate (born '83), I guess Passport works in this case
> #9 - Work experience letters - My company would not give me experience letters. i got declaration from my senior colleague which I used for ACS. Do these letters still hold good?


8 - matriculation certificate will work

9 - you need to submit this declaration from senior colleague along with the visa application


----------



## kpandey

Any 261314 waiting for a grant?


----------



## rahejarajeev

Please guide me for identifying occupation code and claiming points for my wife. She has done her Master's in Arts and is currently working with WNS under Insurance Domain in Operations since last 3 months. Can I claim any points ? If Yes then what should I do first ....Is skill acessment must or I can claim her points for English if she sits for PTE. Pls advise....

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## bvinayb

Hello Guys,

I just received an invitation from Vic today and I wanted your expertise for preparing my documents. Can anyone please help me out on how to proceed from here?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## b allen

Day 336 and waiting and waiting and waiting...............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> it is not mandatory but case officer demands form 80 and 1221 in most of the cases


Hi,

I was looking at your signature and noticed that you have been contact by CO many times, just wondering what all documents you wee missing in first place?


----------



## sat123

b allen said:


> Day 336 and waiting and waiting and waiting...............
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Fully understand your pain. I have completed 210.


----------



## saqi

*CO Contact*

Normally how much time is taken for first CO contact after lodging visa and submitting the fees.


----------



## sultan_azam

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was looking at your signature and noticed that you have been contact by CO many times, just wondering what all documents you wee missing in first place?


after filing visa application we came to know of a new family member, hence we waited and added her to our visa application after her arrival in world, thats why so many CO contacts


----------



## kpandey

sat123 said:


> Fully understand your pain. I have completed 210.


im catching up to you guys... 130 days


----------



## andreyx108b

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> It is better to front load Form 80 and 1221 for all applicants. This may lead to less turn around for CO.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. This is critical. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aikhan

saqi said:


> Normally how much time is taken for first CO contact after lodging visa and submitting the fees.


I have got response in just 6 days after logding/payment of fees.
Best of luck to you.

ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received
14 Sep 2016 Docs Submitted to NSW
21 Sep 2016 Skillselect 190 Invitation received
05 Nov 2016 Lodged Application
06 Nov 2016 Frontloaded all Documents except Medicals
11 Nov 2016 CO Assigned (Adelaide); Asked for Medicals only
15 Nov 2016 Medicals Done; Informed CO through email


----------



## palz

I got my IMMI Assessment Commence email from GSM Adelaide today. Applied on 9th November and completed medicals on 16th November. All required documents uploaded. Medicals got uploaded today. As per myimmitracker few receive assessment commence email and few don't. What would be the primary reason?


----------



## sabhishek982

Aikhan said:


> I have got response in just 6 days after logding/payment of fees.
> Best of luck to you.
> 
> ANSZCO Code: 261112-Systems Analyst
> 17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
> 22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
> 13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
> 13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
> 26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
> 16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
> 05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
> 06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
> 02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received
> 14 Sep 2016 Docs Submitted to NSW
> 21 Sep 2016 Skillselect 190 Invitation received
> 05 Nov 2016 Lodged Application
> 06 Nov 2016 Frontloaded all Documents except Medicals
> 11 Nov 2016 CO Assigned (Adelaide); Asked for Medicals only
> 15 Nov 2016 Medicals Done; Informed CO through email



Hi, 

Since you got 8 years in ACS, I am curious to know your actual years of experience. How many years they deducted and why?

Also, what all documents you provided for Employment. I only have Stat Declarations and Cervice Certificates/Relieving Letters of previous companies and payslips for current company? Would these documents suffice?


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> after filing visa application we came to know of a new family member, hence we waited and added her to our visa application after her arrival in world, thats why so many CO contacts


Got it. Thanks


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Another small query guys. What kind of a document is required to state that my spouse's education medium was English? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Another small query guys. What kind of a document is required to state that my spouse's education medium was English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a letter from college/university stating medium of instruction during course duration was english


----------



## Aus1984

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Another small query guys. What kind of a document is required to state that my spouse's education medium was English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A letter from college showing that the subjects taught to to her was in Eglish


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

sultan_azam said:


> a letter from college/university stating medium of instruction during course duration was english




Aw man, I've to go to Mysore now. Is this mandatory?


----------



## Aus1984

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Aw man, I've to go to Mysore now. Is this mandatory?


yes otherwise take IELTS/PTE with functional English.. Or you can pay for the tuition classes i guess


----------



## sultan_azam

this is required if you need to prove functional english of spouse... if not possible than you can take any english skill testing exam like ielts/pte/toefl etc and try to achieve 4.5 overall in IELTS or equivalent. 

do the one which suits you best..

drop an email to your college/university requesting a letter like stated above, college people may help


----------



## annisa adrianto

still waiting invitation from DIBP ?


----------



## hemanth2k

*Next Steps*

Hi Mates,

I am in the process of lodging my visa application. I have filled in the application and it's ready to submit.

Please advise:
1. Is payment a separate activity independent of submitting application? If yes, can there be days gap between application submission and payment?
2. I believe there are offline payment options also - so can we do online application submission and offline payment at service centers?
3. When do we get option to upload documents? Is it after payment?
4. Can I do medicals at this stage? before filing application? if yes, what is the process.. creating hapid etc??
5. I am in the MiddleEast and need to submit my passport in embassy for PCC where it can get stuck for indefinite time. Is original passport required in visa application lodgement process?

Thanks in anticipation !


----------



## sultan_azam

hemanth2k said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging my visa application. I have filled in the application and it's ready to submit.
> 
> Please advise:
> 1. Is payment a separate activity independent of submitting application? If yes, can there be days gap between application submission and payment?
> 2. I believe there are offline payment options also - so can we do online application submission and offline payment at service centers?
> 3. When do we get option to upload documents? Is it after payment?
> 4. Can I do medicals at this stage? before filing application? if yes, what is the process.. creating hapid etc??
> 5. I am in the MiddleEast and need to submit my passport in embassy for PCC where it can get stuck for indefinite time. Is original passport required in visa application lodgement process?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation !


1. i suppose we need to pay visa fee along with submission of application, that marks the completion of process called SUBMITTING VISA APPLICATION, experts can throw more insight on this 

2. no idea about this 

3. we get option to upload documents after visa fee payment

4. you can do, but many people suggest to do after visa fee payment as it affects initial entry date

5. you need to submit scanned copy of passport(good quality scan) for australian visa application


----------



## Imran_Taufique

BornToWin said:


> Dear Group Members
> 
> I have been a bit quiet member on this group since a while and have been taking inspirations from the fellow applicants. I am very pleased to say that I have finally received my grant and so does my husband and son! It has been a long wait but worth it. My only golden advise is that please stay positive and have plenty of patience. Forget about this process once you have done your bit and wait for the results!
> 
> Please see my timeline below:
> 
> Visa category: 190
> Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Total Points: 55
> EOI Submitted with NSW State Sponsorship:10/07/2015
> Invite to apply for for NSW SS received: 15/04/2016
> NSW SS Submitted: 22/04/2016
> Points increased with work experience: 60
> Invite to apply for visa received:27/05/2016
> Visa Lodged: 07/06/2016
> 1st Adelaide CO Contact: 08/08/2016
> Requested docs submitted:29/08/2016
> 2nd CO Contact:19/10/2016
> Requested docs submitted: 20/10/2016
> Grant received: 16th November 2016
> EID: January 2017


*@BornToWin* - Congratulations !!


----------



## Alexx1

Hi guys

I submitted my application on 14th Nov. Today, CO contacted me to provide police certificate. Do I need to upload the document and click 'Information Provided' button on Immi account? I read on ths thread that we also need to email them to inform that the information had been provided. 
Please clarify.


----------



## sultan_azam

upload in immiaccount, also reply them in email, press information provided button once you are done


----------



## Alexx1

sultan_azam said:


> upload in immiaccount, also reply them in email, press information provided button once you are done


Thanks. But reply them on which email? The same where I got my correspondence from? FYI, the email was sent from [email protected]

So do I just reply back on this email?
Thanks


----------



## jitu612

*Need Help! for State Nomination Points*

Hi All,

I want to apply for VISA category 190 with preferred state as NSW. But this may sound stupid but i dont know the process to apply for it.

-->> I have Completed my ACS assessment (8th July, 2016) for Software Engineer(261313) and they have reduced my 2 years of experience from total of 3 years.

-->> I have my PTE Score of L-76 R-77 W-68 S-90 (7 each)

Please can anyone help me to guide what should be the next step. Should I file EOI or apply for State Point if yes, How can i apply for NSW state.

Points Breakdown
Age-27(30)
Education-(15)
English proficiency-(10)
State Nomination-(5)

Thanks in Advance, Your Input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Bullet2424

Alexx1 said:


> Thanks. But reply them on which email? The same where I got my correspondence from? FYI, the email was sent from [email protected]
> 
> So do I just reply back on this email?
> Thanks


Yes, after your upload is done in Immi account...Click on info provided button. You may reply to GSM allocated email just to re-confirm. You would get an automated Email as response.


----------



## Ankur.Khandelwal

Alexx1 said:


> Thanks. But reply them on which email? The same where I got my correspondence from? FYI, the email was sent from [email protected]
> 
> So do I just reply back on this email?
> Thanks


Yes please..reply on the same email


----------



## Bullet2424

jitu612 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to apply for VISA category 190 with preferred state as NSW. But this may sound stupid but i dont know the process to apply for it.
> 
> -->> I have Completed my ACS assessment (8th July, 2016) for Software Engineer(261313) and they have reduced my 2 years of experience from total of 3 years.
> 
> -->> I have my PTE Score of L-76 R-77 W-68 S-90 (7 each)
> 
> Please can anyone help me to guide what should be the next step. Should I file EOI or apply for State Point if yes, How can i apply for NSW state.
> 
> Points Breakdown
> Age-27(30)
> Education-(15)
> English proficiency-(10)
> State Nomination-(5)
> 
> Thanks in Advance, Your Input would be highly appreciated.


I dont want to demotivate you..Getting an invite with 55+5 through NSW is tough task. Had I been in your situation, I'd would have filed 190 in which ever states they accept your occupation.

as of now, 
SA has low availability with minimum 70 points
Victoria is closed
NSW is OPEN with no additional requirement.

So, You may go for NSW and try your luck.


----------



## aussiedream87

BornToWin said:


> Dear Group Members
> 
> I have been a bit quiet member on this group since a while and have been taking inspirations from the fellow applicants. I am very pleased to say that I have finally received my grant and so does my husband and son! It has been a long wait but worth it. My only golden advise is that please stay positive and have plenty of patience. Forget about this process once you have done your bit and wait for the results!
> 
> Please see my timeline below:
> 
> Visa category: 190
> Nominated Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Total Points: 55
> EOI Submitted with NSW State Sponsorship:10/07/2015
> Invite to apply for for NSW SS received: 15/04/2016
> NSW SS Submitted: 22/04/2016
> Points increased with work experience: 60
> Invite to apply for visa received:27/05/2016
> Visa Lodged: 07/06/2016
> 1st Adelaide CO Contact: 08/08/2016
> Requested docs submitted:29/08/2016
> 2nd CO Contact:19/10/2016
> Requested docs submitted: 20/10/2016
> Grant received: 16th November 2016
> EID: January 2017


Congrats


----------



## jitu612

Hi bullet,
Thanks for your reply.
I understand there can be a countless applications with 55+5 for NSW. 
However, I want to file and will try to get 20 points out of language in meantime. I am open to any state whichever can send application at the earliest.

If in case I want to apply , do I have to apply through state level governments.? Please help


----------



## Bullet2424

jitu612 said:


> Hi bullet,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I understand there can be a countless applications with 55+5 for NSW.
> However, I want to file and will try to get 20 points out of language in meantime. I am open to any state whichever can send application at the earliest.
> 
> If in case I want to apply , do I have to apply through state level governments.? Please help


Its a good idea to try and increase your PTE score which eventually makes 55+5+10.

65 is a Good score. And yes, You would need to apply separately through state websites.

Example for SA: Nomination process


----------



## Imran_Taufique

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



*@OZ_Dreamer25* - Great !! Congrats buddy...! You had applied 5 days after me and received VISA exactly 4 days after mine   

Wish you lots of Luck !!


----------



## Jamil Sid

Alexx1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I submitted my application on 14th Nov. Today, CO contacted me to provide police certificate. Do I need to upload the document and click 'Information Provided' button on Immi account? I read on ths thread that we also need to email them to inform that the information had been provided.
> Please clarify.


Alex did you finished you medical?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@OZ_Dreamer25* - Great !! Congrats buddy...! You had applied 5 days after me and received VISA exactly 4 days after mine
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you lots of Luck !!




Thank you Imran. Yes, GSM Brisbane seems to be clearing up all pending applications. Hope all others will get soon too. Let's continue to pray  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkbhat2984

Hello Guys,

ANSZCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist 
MSA Positive 11 Yrs Exp
IELTS: LRWS (7.5,7,6.5,7.5) 
12th Nov 2016 Applied 190 SC: (60+5ss Points) NSW

When can I expect grant or invitation to apply? Any idea!!!

Thanks
GK


----------



## Alexx1

Jamil Sid said:


> Alex did you finished you medical?


Yes I already did.


----------



## aussiedream87

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations OZ_Dreamer25. All the best


----------



## aussiedream87

gkbhat2984 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> ANSZCO Code: 233914 Engineering Technologist
> MSA Positive 11 Yrs Exp
> IELTS: LRWS (7.5,7,6.5,7.5)
> 12th Nov 2016 Applied 190 SC: (60+5ss Points) NSW
> 
> When can I expect grant or invitation to apply? Any idea!!!
> 
> Thanks
> GK


Refer to this URL it might give you some info: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## gkbhat2984

Thank you aussied. Actually already I have uploaded my case in immitracker, but not many Engineering Technologists..


----------



## aussiedream87

gkbhat2984 said:


> Thank you aussied. Actually already I have uploaded my case in immitracker, but not many Engineering Technologists..


well let see if any one from the same group gives us some more inside on this.


----------



## ManiSG

*How to Delay Visa Decision*

Guys,
I want to get my visa decision delayed couple of months is there anything I can to delay it ? any tips?
I know officially there is nothing but I am looking for something that can cause delay but main time doesn't effect negatively.
Why I want delay is simple we expecting a baby in January and why I didn't delay medical initially is because initial plan was to give birth in Aus if we get visa by Nov that was highly likely as I applied on sep 3rd but it didn't turnout so now plan B is to get it delayed.


----------



## jitu612

*Need Help! Do i have to apply separately for NSW or Can I apply for EOI directly?*



Bullet2424 said:


> Its a good idea to try and increase your PTE score which eventually makes 55+5+10.
> 
> 65 is a Good score. And yes, You would need to apply separately through state websites.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for helping me out here. Just a quick question. Do I have to apply for State sponsorship first of can I directly apply EOI?
> 
> What would be the process normally?


----------



## Bullet2424

jitu612 said:


> Bullet2424 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good idea to try and increase your PTE score which eventually makes 55+5+10.
> 
> 65 is a Good score. And yes, You would need to apply separately through state websites.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Thanks for helping me out here. Just a quick question. Do I have to apply for State sponsorship first of can I directly apply EOI?
> 
> What would be the process normally?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to put in eoi first and then go for state sponsored application
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## bvinayb

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of gathering all document before I file in the Visa.

I need some help on the following point:

1. My company does not provide payslips hence to prove my Employment from Nov 2012 - till date - I can provide Employment Reference letter, A letter from the company stating my salary breakdown from Nov 2012 till date. Also, bank statements - the problem with bank statement is I am not able to get the statement from Nov 2012 - Feb 2013.

Is this going to be a problem?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Bullet2424

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering all document before I file in the Visa.
> 
> I need some help on the following point:
> 
> 1. My company does not provide payslips hence to prove my Employment from Nov 2012 - till date - I can provide Employment Reference letter, A letter from the company stating my salary breakdown from Nov 2012 till date. Also, bank statements - the problem with bank statement is I am not able to get the statement from Nov 2012 - Feb 2013.
> 
> Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> thanks for your help.


Provide whatever docs you have and hope for the best.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

Bullet2424 said:


> Provide whatever docs you have and hope for the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. Do I have to provide all the statements for 3-4 years? or can 1-2 statement for each year will do?


----------



## Bullet2424

bvinayb said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do I have to provide all the statements for 3-4 years? or can 1-2 statement for each year will do?


Since you are not uploading payslips...its better to merge all years statements into 1 pdf

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Aus1984 said:


> yes otherwise take IELTS/PTE with functional English.. Or you can pay for the tuition classes i guess


*@Aus1984* - Honestly, I had only submitted my spouses Certificate which was printed in English but it did not mention anywhere that her subjects were conducted in English. I did not submit nor was requested for additional declaration.

Although, I completely agree that a letter mentioning about the medium of Spouses mode of education from the respective College/University.


----------



## andreyx108b

Bullet2424 said:


> Since you are not uploading payslips...its better to merge all years statements into 1 pdf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




Its a bit hard without statements... 

Any secondary evidence? Tax docs? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

andreyx108b said:


> Its a bit hard without statements...
> 
> Any secondary evidence? Tax docs?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I do have bank statement but the first 4 months missing. i.e. Nov 2012 - Feb 2013 and Nov 2012 is my employment start date!


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> I do have bank statement but the first 4 months missing. i.e. Nov 2012 - Feb 2013 and Nov 2012 is my employment start date!




Missing months are ok... but you also better get tax docs as well.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the process of gathering all document before I file in the Visa.
> 
> I need some help on the following point:
> 
> 1. My company does not provide payslips hence to prove my Employment from Nov 2012 - till date - I can provide Employment Reference letter, A letter from the company stating my salary breakdown from Nov 2012 till date. Also, bank statements - the problem with bank statement is I am not able to get the statement from Nov 2012 - Feb 2013.
> 
> Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> thanks for your help.


* letter from the company stating my salary breakdown from Nov 2012 till date*

if your company is ready to give this then you are good to go


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> * letter from the company stating my salary breakdown from Nov 2012 till date*
> 
> if your company is ready to give this then you are good to go


Yes, they are happy to provide it which will be signed by the Director or the HR department. As my first few years of employment was in UK so do not have TAX return form or P45 (misplaced it) and due to this I am trying to get this letter. So u think this will be still a valid document to support my employment?

Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982

andreyx108b said:


> Its a bit hard without statements...
> 
> Any secondary evidence? Tax docs?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Will "Annual Tax statement" work for all the years of employment if I am not having the pay slips?


----------



## andreyx108b

sabhishek982 said:


> Will "Annual Tax statement" work for all the years of employment if I am not having the pay slips?




Yes. Should do.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Yes, they are happy to provide it which will be signed by the Director or the HR department. As my first few years of employment was in UK so do not have TAX return form or P45 (misplaced it) and due to this I am trying to get this letter. So u think this will be still a valid document to support my employment?
> 
> Thanks.


This is good. But DIBP may ask third party evidence of employment like tax document or work permit etc

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> This is good. But DIBP may ask third party evidence of employment like tax document or work permit etc
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Yes - I do have bank statements but was worried as I do not have the first 4 months statement. Andreyx advised that it is ok if few months are missing. I hope this doesn't cause any problem.

Do we have to show each months statement? I have read that some of them just showed like past 1-2 years statements? Is this ok?

Thanks.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations OZ_Dreamer25. All the best




Thank you  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi OZ_Dreamer - Can you please guide me on how to proceed with Medicals for me along with one dependent? At what stage we upload the docs?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Yes - I do have bank statements but was worried as I do not have the first 4 months statement. Andreyx advised that it is ok if few months are missing. I hope this doesn't cause any problem.
> 
> Do we have to show each months statement? I have read that some of them just showed like past 1-2 years statements? Is this ok?
> 
> Thanks.


what andreyx suggested is correct.... we dont need to provide bank statements for each and every month


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Yes - I do have bank statements but was worried as I do not have the first 4 months statement. Andreyx advised that it is ok if few months are missing. I hope this doesn't cause any problem.
> 
> Do we have to show each months statement? I have read that some of them just showed like past 1-2 years statements? Is this ok?
> 
> Thanks.




I would assume The same principle applies: 1 pay sleep each quarter, 1 statement per quarter... etc 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jitu612

Bullet2424 said:


> Since you are not uploading payslips...its better to merge all years statements into 1 pdf
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Hi Bullet Thanks for reply.

I have Submitted EOI without any kind of contact from any state government. :fingerscrossed:

I have Selected 'Any' in options from State for Nomination.

Do I need to 'Send Scores' to all states from my PTE account or I have to wait for any State to contact then send score to only that state.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Finally lodged the visa (after so much fight with my agent, who was unnecessarily delaying my application ).
We are still waiting for my husband's Srilankan PCC. Yet to do medicals as we could not get an appointment before 30th of this month.

Now the wait begins....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rohit R

*Job verification*

Hi Friends,

I have claimed 5 points for work experience. My question is regarding job verification by DIBP. My roles and responsibilities letter mentions my company's contact number only. It does not mention my manager or HR number. My question is if job verification happens in my case to whom they will call ? is it necessary to have manager or HR number on R&R letter ? 

Also, i have changed my project recently in same company and my R&R have changed slightly. Will it make any difference ?

Thanks


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

bvinayb said:


> Hi OZ_Dreamer - Can you please guide me on how to proceed with Medicals for me along with one dependent? At what stage we upload the docs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Hello,

Once you pay the fee, you get HAP id and then you book an appointment in the nearest DIBP approved hospitals. I am single applicant and not sure how it works for dependents. Hope someone else can give you more feedback...


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabhishek982

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Once you pay the fee, you get HAP id and then you book an appointment in the nearest DIBP approved hospitals. I am single applicant and not sure how it works for dependents. Hope someone else can give you more feedback...
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi OZ_Dreamer,

From your signature it seems that there was a long gap between 1st and 2nd CO contact. What information or documents you were asked for the 2nd time?


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Finally lodged the visa (after so much fight with my agent, who was unnecessarily delaying my application ).
> We are still waiting for my husband's Srilankan PCC. Yet to do medicals as we could not get an appointment before 30th of this month.
> 
> Now the wait begins....:fingerscrossed:


Congrats for visa lodge and all the best for the painful wait

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have claimed 5 points for work experience. My question is regarding job verification by DIBP. My roles and responsibilities letter mentions my company's contact number only. It does not mention my manager or HR number. My question is if job verification happens in my case to whom they will call ? is it necessary to have manager or HR number on R&R letter ?
> 
> Also, i have changed my project recently in same company and my R&R have changed slightly. Will it make any difference ?
> 
> Thanks


If DIBP wish then they will find them(HR) and they will call/mail/visit them

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

What does Immi Assessment Commence email means? Why it is not sent to everyone?


----------



## numero_uno

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Buddy...finally after long wait..!! njoy your moment. I am also having similar timeline hoping for the best..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Imran_Taufique

palz said:


> What does Immi Assessment Commence email means? Why it is not sent to everyone?


*@palz* - Good that you are made aware that a CO has been allocated to your case. Most of the applicants do not even come to know if their application is really being worked on.

Wish you luck so that you may receive a speedy Grant!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi OZ_Dreamer,
> 
> 
> 
> From your signature it seems that there was a long gap between 1st and 2nd CO contact. What information or documents you were asked for the 2nd time?




PCC for the country I stayed only for 6 months. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny2016

Hello,

A small query..if the second CO contact has asked for only the functional proof of english for my partner do I assume rest all things provided have been verified?

TIA....


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Hello All,
Is there any info on DIBP about initial port of entry for 190 PR holders? For example, I got VIC SS and should my initial port of entry be Melbourne? Or I can activate my PR in NSW ? Please advise. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

numero_uno said:


> Congrats Buddy...finally after long wait..!! njoy your moment. I am also having similar timeline hoping for the best..:fingerscrossed:




Thank you. I hope you will receive it soon  Good luck buddy 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hello All,
> Is there any info on DIBP about initial port of entry for 190 PR holders? For example, I got VIC SS and should my initial port of entry be Melbourne? Or I can activate my PR in NSW ? Please advise.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Congrats for the visa grant.... 

Considering the unpredictable future it is better to make first entry at state nominating you. experts can throw more light on this


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Congrats for the visa grant....
> 
> Considering the unpredictable future it is better to make first entry at state nominating you. experts can throw more light on this


Thank you for your suggestion. Yes, I would like to re-confirm as I would like to enter through Sydney because I got some friends there. Hope it will be of no issue. Let's see if someone else has any comments and suggestions.


----------



## playerofdangers

Dear friends

In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "

What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but is not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
Should it be "Yes" or "No".


----------



## Imran_Taufique

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hello All,
> Is there any info on DIBP about initial port of entry for 190 PR holders? For example, I got VIC SS and should my initial port of entry be Melbourne? Or I can activate my PR in NSW ? Please advise.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*@OZ_Dreamer25* - 
As far I know, landing in any city in Australia would activate the VISA. Even one would cross the immigration and turn around and catch the next flight and return would be technically considered OK! 

As for subclass 190 2 years clause, for every state their websites have provided ways to notify them: [http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/...ng-state-or-territory-government-nomination/]

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
_
*Notification of visa grant and arrival
*
You must email us with notification of DIBP’s decision on your visa application. You must also notify us by email when you arrive in Victoria, if applicable.

*Live and work in Victoria for two years
*
You, and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP._


----------



## two2

Well explained 

Rgds/T2



Imran_Taufique said:


> *@OZ_Dreamer25* -
> As far I know, landing in any city in Australia would activate the VISA. Even one would cross the immigration and turn around and catch the next flight and return would be technically considered OK!
> 
> As for subclass 190 2 years clause, for every state their websites have provided ways to notify them: [http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/...ng-state-or-territory-government-nomination/]
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> _
> *Notification of visa grant and arrival
> *
> You must email us with notification of DIBP’s decision on your visa application. You must also notify us by email when you arrive in Victoria, if applicable.
> 
> *Live and work in Victoria for two years
> *
> You, and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP._


----------



## theNovice

Thanks, one more question, during visa appl lodge should I mandatorily upload notarized documents like passport, marriage certificate, transcripts on 'Color copies' or black/white will work?
I am asking this because I already have most of these that I created for ACS/NSW application. I was thinking to reuse them, else, I have to re-do all the documents again 



sultan_azam said:


> 8 - matriculation certificate will work
> 
> 9 - you need to submit this declaration from senior colleague along with the visa application


----------



## Bullet2424

theNovice said:


> Thanks, one more question, during visa appl lodge should I mandatorily upload notarized documents like passport, marriage certificate, transcripts on 'Color copies' or black/white will work?
> I am asking this because I already have most of these that I created for ACS/NSW application. I was thinking to reuse them, else, I have to re-do all the documents again


All color scanned copies to DIBP

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@OZ_Dreamer25* -
> 
> As far I know, landing in any city in Australia would activate the VISA. Even one would cross the immigration and turn around and catch the next flight and return would be technically considered OK!
> 
> 
> 
> As for subclass 190 2 years clause, for every state their websites have provided ways to notify them: [http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/...ng-state-or-territory-government-nomination/]
> 
> 
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> _
> 
> *Notification of visa grant and arrival
> 
> *
> 
> You must email us with notification of DIBP’s decision on your visa application. You must also notify us by email when you arrive in Victoria, if applicable.
> 
> 
> 
> *Live and work in Victoria for two years
> 
> *
> 
> You, and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP._




Thanks Imran. You are the best as always. Now, I will confirm my Sydney flight for Christmas 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

theNovice said:


> Thanks, one more question, during visa appl lodge should I mandatorily upload notarized documents like passport, marriage certificate, transcripts on 'Color copies' or black/white will work?
> I am asking this because I already have most of these that I created for ACS/NSW application. I was thinking to reuse them, else, I have to re-do all the documents again




if you wish you can upload notarized ones which are originally in b/w

those which are originally in color - just scan them and upload as such


----------



## nickchamp

Hi 
Completed my 5 months since visa lodging 

Any idea what need to be done, ICT analyst with 190 NSW applied


----------



## aussiedream87

nickchamp said:


> Hi
> Completed my 5 months since visa lodging
> 
> Any idea what need to be done, ICT analyst with 190 NSW applied


At this stage of the Visa you just need to have patience and I see you been contact for additional information. Well I wish all the people get their grants soon. However, we need to understand certain situations may practically delay visa out come even after all the information required is provide to the team.


----------



## aarveeess

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> All, Finally, my PR was granted... I will update my signature the first chance I get.
> 
> Code : ICT BA
> Visa lodged : Apr 2016 (VIC)
> 1st CO: June 2016
> 2nd CO: Aug 2016
> Visa Grant : 18 Nov 2016
> IED : 15 Mar 2017
> GSM: Brisbane.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for rest of us and patience is virtue here. Good luck folks !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations @OZ_Dreamer25!


----------



## rohi1718

Hi All,

I got VIC invitation on Nov 11, and going to file visa application, but finding it difficult as i don't have credit card with required limit for visa fee.
I have applied for a new card with more transaction limit, but that may take some time.

Can anyone please suggest what mode of payment we can use for visa fee payment, as on DIBP website it says only credit/forex cards for online payment.
Does it allow Net Banking?

Thanks in advance...

-- Rohit


----------



## visa190qld

Destiny2016 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A small query..if the second CO contact has asked for only the functional proof of english for my partner do I assume rest all things provided have been verified?
> 
> TIA....


CO ask me form 80 and spouse English in march. then in july they done ASIO physical check verification , then they do phone verification employer in india. and still waiting for result....


----------



## skbabu

Hi All,

Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.


----------



## sabhishek982

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.


Congratulations!

Could you please tell what all documents you provided for your work experience? Did they ask for any additional documents?


----------



## sultan_azam

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.


Hey congrats for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

rohi1718 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got VIC invitation on Nov 11, and going to file visa application, but finding it difficult as i don't have credit card with required limit for visa fee.
> I have applied for a new card with more transaction limit, but that may take some time.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest what mode of payment we can use for visa fee payment, as on DIBP website it says only credit/forex cards for online payment.
> Does it allow Net Banking?
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> -- Rohit


you have 60 days to apply visa, get a travel card, that seems to be the best, 

i dont think we can pay by netbanking, secondly the conversion rate banks charge will be abrupt, however with travel card you can monitor and get AUDs at appropriate rate


----------



## playerofdangers

Dear friends

In the Online visa form for subclass 190 there is a question:-

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application? "

What should be the answer to this question for an applicant who has been employed in the nominated occupation for past 4 years, but is not claiming any points for employment in EOI or visa form?
Should it be "Yes" or "No".


----------



## Imran_Taufique

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.


*@skbabu* - Many Congratulations! Finally ...


----------



## vanpraustralia

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.


Fantastic news.. All the very best to you and family for the Aus Journey !!


----------



## meraprvisa

looks that NSW is neither sending invites nor approving pending applications...

last Nov NSW was very fast in sending invites....

all the best to those who are waiting...


----------



## ozland0123

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.


,

Congratulations ....Enjoy New Year in a New World.. i have also lodged my visa on April 29th, waiting for my Grant. Applicants with an April month are getting grants i think one by one .


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

aarveeess said:


> Congratulations @OZ_Dreamer25!




Thank you  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.




Congratulations Babu.. All the best buddy 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.


Congratulations


sent from my iphone 7


----------



## skbabu

*Hi Sabhishek*



sabhishek982 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Could you please tell what all documents you provided for your work experience? Did they ask for any additional documents?


Thank you. I provided the normal documents like offer letter , relieving letter, pay slips and referral letter. No additional documents requested other than Singapore PCC as I have worked there for more than 12 months.


----------



## skbabu

*Hi Sultan,*



sultan_azam said:


> Hey congrats for the visa grant


Thank you...


----------



## skbabu

*Hi Imran*



Imran_Taufique said:


> *@skbabu* - Many Congratulations! Finally ...


Thanks a lot Imran...


----------



## skbabu

*Hi*



vanpraustralia said:


> Fantastic news.. All the very best to you and family for the Aus Journey !!


Thank you vanpraustralia!!!


----------



## skbabu

*Hi*



ozland0123 said:


> ,
> 
> Congratulations ....Enjoy New Year in a New World.. i have also lodged my visa on April 29th, waiting for my Grant. Applicants with an April month are getting grants i think one by one .


.

Thank you ozland0123.. Yes. Looks like April applicants are being cleared now. Hang in there. You will be getting it soon. Good luck!!!!


----------



## skbabu

*Hi*



OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Congratulations Babu.. All the best buddy
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you OZ_Dreamer25!!!!


----------



## skbabu

*Hi*



Singh85 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone 7


Thank you Singh85!!!


----------



## rohi1718

skbabu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that me and my family have received the grant today after a long wait of 229 days. Thanks a lot to all the forum members . This forum has been very helpful in providing me valuable information and to maintain my patience during this waiting period. Good luck to every one who are waiting. Please do not loose your hope. Please refer my timeline in my signature below.




Congratulation skbabu !!!!


----------



## sabhishek982

skbabu said:


> Thank you. I provided the normal documents like offer letter , relieving letter, pay slips and referral letter. No additional documents requested other than Singapore PCC as I have worked there for more than 12 months.


Sorry for such a long post but I believe many people would have the same queries and may have been discussed before, but I really need to clear these doubts before I proceed with my ACS.

Offer letters are usually 7-10 pages. Did you scan all pages of each company's offer letters and converted into single PDF? I mean one PDF per company?
Relieving letters - You scanned all company's letters in single PDF?
Pay slips - I have worked in 5 companies in last 10 years and dont have pay slips for previous companies. Would it affect my application if I only provide pay slips of my current company where I have been working for 5 years? or shouldn't provide pay slips at all?
Referral letter - Do you mean Stat Declaration?

Also, please throw some light on below scenario:

I completed my B-tech in Information Technology in 2006 and started working in a company from 1st Nov 2006 and still employed to my 5th company. During this time I changed 5 companies but if I calculate total experience from 1st Nov 2006 to till date i.e. 23-Nov-2016 it looks like I have completed 10 years of employment, however there is a total gap of 2 months in this 10 years period when I was not working, it is due to different switches between the companies.

Now I have two questions:

1. How many years do you think will get deducted from my total years of experience considering I am applying for 261313 (Software Engineer) which in line with my B - Tech degree in IT?

2. Would they consider total 10 years of my experience and then deduct 2 or 4 years from it (in my case I believe they will deduct 2 years only) or you think the gap of 2 months mentioned in my scenario would take my total years of experience to less than 10 years and after deducting 2 years it will fall below 8 years and will lose 5 extra points?

Please advise.


----------



## rohi1718

sultan_azam said:


> you have 60 days to apply visa, get a travel card, that seems to be the best,
> 
> i dont think we can pay by netbanking, secondly the conversion rate banks charge will be abrupt, however with travel card you can monitor and get AUDs at appropriate rate



Thanks for the reply.
I approached bank but they asked for travel tickets to issue a travel card 
May be, will approach other banks where i don't have account and open a new one if required.

Thanks


----------



## FFacs

rohi1718 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I approached bank but they asked for travel tickets to issue a travel card
> May be, will approach other banks where i don't have account and open a new one if required.
> 
> Thanks


I think some people have had success showing the visa invite letter to their bank. TBH I'm astounded that a bank would ask for tickets. Who are they, your mother?


----------



## skbabu

*Hi*



rohi1718 said:


> Congratulation skbabu !!!!


Thank you Rohi1718!!!


----------



## skbabu

rohi1718 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I approached bank but they asked for travel tickets to issue a travel card
> May be, will approach other banks where i don't have account and open a new one if required.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rohi1718,

You can approach ICICI. I got travel card issued from them and paid the visa fee using that. They don't ask for tickets. You can show the EOI confirmation letter as a proof. You should be having the account with them.


----------



## sultan_azam

rohi1718 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I approached bank but they asked for travel tickets to issue a travel card
> May be, will approach other banks where i don't have account and open a new one if required.
> 
> Thanks


i used ICICI travel card, i have an account with them so it was easy, if you dont have account then try with invitation letter, it may work

alternatively try cox and kings in Mumbai/Pune, they give travel card w/o too much hassles


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> i used ICICI travel card, i have an account with them so it was easy, if you dont have account then try with invitation letter, it may work
> 
> alternatively try cox and kings in Mumbai/Pune, they give travel card w/o too much hassles


Is there any huge benefit of using Travel card as compared to normal credit cards?
How much do they charge for getting an ICICI travel card?


----------



## sultan_azam

banks issuing credit cards charge you exceptionally high conversion rates, add to it the interest rates etc, that makes it a costly affair.

in case of travel card, they charge 200-300 INR as card fee and you need to load an amount equivalent to 500 USD ( i loaded 700 AUD). later on i monitored market and loaded balance AUDs when market was favourable to me, in this case while loading travel card they give some discount also as compared to day's conversion rate. so all in all it seemed a favourable option


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> banks issuing credit cards charge you exceptionally high conversion rates, add to it the interest rates etc, that makes it a costly affair.
> 
> in case of travel card, they charge 200-300 INR as card fee and you need to load an amount equivalent to 500 USD ( i loaded 700 AUD). later on i monitored market and loaded balance AUDs when market was favourable to me, in this case while loading travel card they give some discount also as compared to day's conversion rate. so all in all it seemed a favourable option


That sounds good. How much would be the total fee for Victoria SS? I will be primary applicant, my wife and my 2 years son.


----------



## sultan_azam

sabhishek982 said:


> That sounds good. How much would be the total fee for Victoria SS? I will be primary applicant, my wife and my 2 years son.


i think victoria doesn't charge anything for nomination, i am not sure, experienced fellows can confirm this

for visa application, fees is as understated

primary applicant - 3600 AUD
secondary applicant above 18 - 1800 AUD
secondary applicant under 18 - 900 AUD 

load 100 aud extra for service tax etc charged by DIBP, roughly it comes to 70 AUD, remaining amount you can use when you land at Australia


----------



## gajanayake

Hi Guys,

I've lodged my 190 Visa on 18th August 2016 and CO from Adelaide team contacted me on 30th August requesting PCC for me and my wife. I responded to that request on the same day and and today a different Co has contacted me requesting "Character declaration details".

I was in the UK for 5 years and during that time in 2010 I committed an offence and given a "Police Caution". So in my UK PCC it's showing as "No Live Trace". I have already submitted UK PCC, form 80 and form 1221 declaring this police caution.


Following is an extract from their latest request

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As you answered ‘Yes’ to one or more of the character declaration questions, you must
provide further information about:
● who the matter relates to (yourself or another person if named in the application)
● all relevant details about the matter
● if the matter relates to criminal conviction(s) or offence(s), in relation to each offence:
❍ the date of the offence and the date of the conviction (if convicted)
❍ the nature of the offence. Your statement should include a personal account of the
events leading up to and including the offence. You should include the reasons for
the offending behaviour
❍ full details of any sentence or penalty imposed. ‘Sentence’ includes any form of
determination of the punishment for an offence. Your statement should include
whether a fine was imposed (and the monetary amount), whether a period of
imprisonment, detention, periodic detention or home detention was imposed (and
for what period of time), whether a sentence or suspended sentence involving, for
example, community service or a good behavior bond was imposed (and for what
period of time), any details regarding probation periods, or electronic tagging
❍ if you are subject to a probation order or conditional sentence, written permission
from relevant authorities stating that there is no impediment for travel
● any other relevant information that relates to the offence, including:
❍ sentencing remarks from relevant courts
❍ evidence of rehabilitation.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My question is how can I provide them above details? Is there any other form apart from form 80 and 1221 or do I have to prepare a document? Really appreciate your advice on this.

Thanks and Regards
Gajanayake


----------



## numero_uno

sabhishek982 said:


> Sorry for such a long post but I believe many people would have the same queries and may have been discussed before, but I really need to clear these doubts before I proceed with my ACS.
> 
> Offer letters are usually 7-10 pages. Did you scan all pages of each company's offer letters and converted into single PDF? I mean one PDF per company?
> Relieving letters - You scanned all company's letters in single PDF?
> Pay slips - I have worked in 5 companies in last 10 years and dont have pay slips for previous companies. Would it affect my application if I only provide pay slips of my current company where I have been working for 5 years? or shouldn't provide pay slips at all?
> Referral letter - Do you mean Stat Declaration?
> 
> Also, please throw some light on below scenario:
> 
> I completed my B-tech in Information Technology in 2006 and started working in a company from 1st Nov 2006 and still employed to my 5th company. During this time I changed 5 companies but if I calculate total experience from 1st Nov 2006 to till date i.e. 23-Nov-2016 it looks like I have completed 10 years of employment, however there is a total gap of 2 months in this 10 years period when I was not working, it is due to different switches between the companies.
> 
> Now I have two questions:
> 
> 1. How many years do you think will get deducted from my total years of experience considering I am applying for 261313 (Software Engineer) which in line with my B - Tech degree in IT?
> 
> 2. Would they consider total 10 years of my experience and then deduct 2 or 4 years from it (in my case I believe they will deduct 2 years only) or you think the gap of 2 months mentioned in my scenario would take my total years of experience to less than 10 years and after deducting 2 years it will fall below 8 years and will lose 5 extra points?
> 
> Please advise.


Hope below responses will help you.

Offer letters are usually 7-10 pages. Did you scan all pages of each company's offer letters and converted into single PDF? I mean one PDF per company? Yes that is perfectly fine
Relieving letters - You scanned all company's letters in single PDF? If you are talking about Work Experience letters separate PDF file is recommended 
Pay slips - I have worked in 5 companies in last 10 years and dont have pay slips for previous companies. Would it affect my application if I only provide pay slips of my current company where I have been working for 5 years? or shouldn't provide pay slips at all? Attach TAX statement or Account statement in which your salary use to credit this will help them ascertain that you have full time paid employment. Insufficient documents to proof your work history will raise chances of Employment verification.
Referral letter - Do you mean Stat Declaration?

To answer your last question approximately that will deduct 3-4 year of your experiences


----------



## Brane

*Payment for visa fees*

Dear Experts,
Can I use the ICICI travel card single currency (AUD) for making the payment of the visa fees?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Bullet2424

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Can I use the ICICI travel card single currency (AUD) for making the payment of the visa fees?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


You can

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Bullet2424 said:


> You can
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Thanks Bullet2424 for quick response.

Are there any charges incurred on the payment from the same so I can refill some extra amount as well in this card?

Regards,
Brane


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> i think victoria doesn't charge anything for nomination, i am not sure, experienced fellows can confirm this
> 
> for visa application, fees is as understated
> 
> primary applicant - 3600 AUD
> secondary applicant above 18 - 1800 AUD
> secondary applicant under 18 - 900 AUD
> 
> load 100 aud extra for service tax etc charged by DIBP, roughly it comes to 70 AUD, remaining amount you can use when you land at Australia


Thanks! If my friend living in Australia could pay for my visa fee from his credit card, will there still be any conversion rate charges or service taxes?


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> Can I use the ICICI travel card single currency (AUD) for making the payment of the visa fees?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


yes you can.... load 100 AUD extra


----------



## sultan_azam

sabhishek982 said:


> Thanks! If my friend living in Australia could pay for my visa fee from his credit card, will there still be any conversion rate charges or service taxes?


you can use your friend's card for fee payment, however his credit card provider will charge interest as per his agreement with them


----------



## FFacs

sultan_azam said:


> banks issuing credit cards charge you exceptionally high conversion rates, add to it the interest rates etc, that makes it a costly affair.
> 
> in case of travel card, they charge 200-300 INR as card fee and you need to load an amount equivalent to 500 USD ( i loaded 700 AUD). later on i monitored market and loaded balance AUDs when market was favourable to me, in this case while loading travel card they give some discount also as compared to day's conversion rate. so all in all it seemed a favourable option


Although your point on choosing time of loading is valid, I'm not so sure on the costs part. In Europe at least credit cards will use the MC/Visa mid-rate with a % markup. ICICI travel cards use Foreign Exchange rates. Even with a 2% markup on the MC/Visa rate this still looks good value compared to regular ForEx rates. Of course you need to pay off the sum immediate, and not let it earn interest. Use the currency tools on MC/Visa sites for more info (having checked the markup of your card)


----------



## Bullet2424

Brane said:


> Thanks Bullet2424 for quick response.
> 
> Are there any charges incurred on the payment from the same so I can refill some extra amount as well in this card?
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


I paid fee for 3, 3600+1800+900 = 6300 AUD

Total charge incurred on the above amount was 61.70 AUD. so total was 6361.70 AUD

Hope it clears


----------



## Brane

*PCC query!!*

Dear Experts,

I had lived in UK for less than a year (around 11 months and 20 days). 

Will I be required to provide UK PCC for the stay?



On the DIBP website, it mentions that PCC is required where a person has stayed for 1 year or more. 



So as I had not completed a year, I don't think I will be required to provide a PCC.



I am attaching tax slip generated by my UK employer as address proof for UK.



Has anyone been asked to provide a PCC where the person has stayed for less than a year?



Please help!!! 



Regards,

Brane


----------



## Alexx1

Hi guys I have two quick questions and I would appreciate if anyone can help me with these.

1) Is it possible to delete a document already uploaded on immi account? I uploaded my masters transcript and degree twice and I was wondering if its possible to delete the redendant copies.

2) I have lodged my visa on 11/Nov/2016 (onshore) and while I am granted Bridging Visa A, it is not in effect because my current student visa is valid until Sept/2019. I need to travel overseas to my home country from Christmas until end of Jan/2017. I heard from someone that if I exit Australia while my PR application is still in process, then the processing is halted while I am overseas and it is resumed only when I enter Australia again. Does anyone know if anything of this sort happens? Please shed some light on this.

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK

Alexx1 said:


> 1) Is it possible to delete a document already uploaded on immi account? I uploaded my masters transcript and degree twice and I was wondering if its possible to delete the redendant copies.
> 
> Thanks


Not possible.

_You will not be able to remove a file that has been attached to an application after lodgement, so make sure you attach the correct file. We also cannot delete attachments as they form part of your application so please do not contact us about deleting attachments._

Source: Attach documents to an online application


----------



## aussiedream87

Alexx1 said:


> Hi guys I have two quick questions and I would appreciate if anyone can help me with these.
> 
> 1) Is it possible to delete a document already uploaded on immi account? I uploaded my masters transcript and degree twice and I was wondering if its possible to delete the redendant copies.
> 
> 2) I have lodged my visa on 11/Nov/2016 (onshore) and while I am granted Bridging Visa A, it is not in effect because my current student visa is valid until Sept/2019. I need to travel overseas to my home country from Christmas until end of Jan/2017. I heard from someone that if I exit Australia while my PR application is still in process, then the processing is halted while I am overseas and it is resumed only when I enter Australia again. Does anyone know if anything of this sort happens? Please shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks


1. No

2. AFAIK I dont think it will impact. May be someone with similar situation can comment on it for better idea.


----------



## Rohit R

*form 80 and 1221*

Hi guys,

I have almost filled form 80 and 1221. My question is what about those questions which are not applicable for me like intended date of travel, any seminars attended, previous research papers etc. Should I leave them blank ? is that fine ?

Thanks


----------



## aussiedream87

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have almost filled form 80 and 1221. My question is what about those questions which are not applicable for me like intended date of travel, any seminars attended, previous research papers etc. Should I leave them blank ? is that fine ?
> 
> Thanks


You leave them blank and not write anything in those fields


----------



## Krish29

Bullet2424 said:


> I paid fee for 3, 3600+1800+900 = 6300 AUD
> 
> Total charge incurred on the above amount was 61.70 AUD. so total was 6361.70 AUD
> 
> Hope it clears


Which travel card buddy???


----------



## Jamil Sid

Is there any harm if I upload form 80 along form 815 ( Health Undertaking )


----------



## Bullet2424

Krish29 said:


> Which travel card buddy???


Hdfc

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Guys, one of my family member get this message on immi account? what does it means.

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


----------



## Bullet2424

Jamil Sid said:


> Guys, one of my family member get this message on immi account? what does it means.
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


Does he have any medical history?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Not at all, she didn't have any medical history.


----------



## Bullet2424

Jamil Sid said:


> Not at all, she didn't have any medical history.


Did the panel doctor observe anything while examining her? Or did he/she ask anything about her medical history ?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

After first Xray, they call again and told her to come and give another X RAY.
When she asked them,, there is something in my first Xray, so they reply it is requirement from the Manila, thats y. and they told her they call many people for this X RAY.
But one thing is that she has a cough nowadays.


----------



## Bullet2424

Jamil Sid said:


> After first Xray, they call again and told her to come and give another X RAY.
> When she asked them,, there is something in my first Xray, so they reply it is requirement from the Manila, thats y. and they told her they call many people for this X RAY.
> But one thing is that she has a cough nowadays.


DIBP is very particular about TB. Bupa might ask you to go through few more tests before they clear the case. This is my assumption though.

I had a small rash on my foot which was observed by physical examiner. She later called and asked me to provide latest report by dermatologist and suggested cream. My status changed to same as your family member. Later bupa cleared it in 2 days considering the fact that its a very small rash which is not contagious. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I had lived in UK for less than a year (around 11 months and 20 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Will I be required to provide UK PCC for the stay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the DIBP website, it mentions that PCC is required where a person has stayed for 1 year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as I had not completed a year, I don't think I will be required to provide a PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am attaching tax slip generated by my UK employer as address proof for UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been asked to provide a PCC where the person has stayed for less than a year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Brane




Hello Brane,

It is better to front load the PCC. In my case, CO asked PCC even for 6 months stay and it got delayed at least by 3 months. So, my suggestion is to get the PCC and load it in advance. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> Is there any harm if I upload form 80 along form 815 ( Health Undertaking )


why uploading 815, has the case officer requested for this ??




Jamil Sid said:


> Guys, one of my family member get this message on immi account? what does it means.
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.



i think this will be reviewed at DIBP's end and in a day or two status will change to "HEALTH CLEARANCE PRoVIDED - No ACTIoN REQUIRED".. i.e. medical is cleared for that applicant


----------



## Jamil Sid

sultan_azam said:


> why uploading 815, has the case officer requested for this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this will be reviewed at DIBP's end and in a day or two status will change to "HEALTH CLEARANCE PRoVIDED - No ACTIoN REQUIRED".. i.e. medical is cleared for that applicant


No CO does not ask about 815. I upload it in advance.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Bullet2424 said:


> DIBP is very particular about TB. Bupa might ask you to go through few more tests before they clear the case. This is my assumption though.
> 
> I had a small rash on my foot which was observed by physical examiner. She later called and asked me to provide latest report by dermatologist and suggested cream. My status changed to same as your family member. Later bupa cleared it in 2 days considering the fact that its a very small rash which is not contagious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Yes, you are right they are very particular about TB. But what can WE do?


----------



## Australiphile

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I had lived in UK for less than a year (around 11 months and 20 days).
> 
> Will I be required to provide UK PCC for the stay?
> 
> 
> 
> On the DIBP website, it mentions that PCC is required where a person has stayed for 1 year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> So as I had not completed a year, I don't think I will be required to provide a PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> I am attaching tax slip generated by my UK employer as address proof for UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been asked to provide a PCC where the person has stayed for less than a year?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brane


Hey,

I think someone in this forum who just got a grant was asked for the pcc from a country he only stayed for 6 months.

The U.K. PCC isn't hard to get, though it costs a bit of money. If I were you, i'll ask for it so that if it is requested, you can provide it quickly.

I personally lived for 10 to 11 months in the USA and in Mexico (a school year) and my CO asked for the PCC for both countries. My migration agent answered them that it wasn't needed as I wasn't there for 12 months or more. 

It was back at the end of July. No news from CO since. I'm pretty sure I would already have had an answer on my visa if I had given them what they requested (and I committed no offense so i've got nothing to hide. It's just that it is a nightmare to get a Mexican pcc if you are not in Mexico). Instead, they're probably doing more research to check if I haven't done anything wrong.

So, better get it just in case and save you some time on your grant. 

Applied on the 21st of March... so tired with the wait!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> No CO does not ask about 815. I upload it in advance.


i suppose form 815 isnt required to be uploaded unless requested by case officer, it is requested for cases where applicant is not able to undergo medicals but agrees to do medicals after landing in Australia.

experts can throw more light on this


----------



## kaju

sultan_azam said:


> i suppose form 815 isnt required to be uploaded unless requested by case officer, it is requested for cases where applicant is not able to undergo medicals but agrees to do medicals after landing in Australia.
> 
> experts can throw more light on this


No, medicals always have to be done.  

If , from their medical checks, the applicant is found to show evidence of previous but now non-active TB, they will be asked to sign a Health Undertaking (Form 815) and contact the Health Undertaking Service on their arrival for Permanent Residence in Australia. 

If the Case Officer needs this form, they will let you know. Otherwise, it is not required.


----------



## sultan_azam

kaju said:


> No, medicals always have to be done.
> 
> If , from their medical checks, the applicant is found to show evidence of previous but now non-active TB, they will be asked to sign a Health Undertaking (Form 815) and contact the Health Undertaking Service on their arrival for Permanent Residence in Australia.
> 
> If the Case Officer needs this form, they will let you know. Otherwise, it is not required.


Thanks for the enlightment, but I think we need to upload this form only when case officer asks for it.

Please guide.

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

sultan_azam said:


> Thanks for the enlightment, but I think we need to upload this form only when case officer asks for it.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Yes, that is what I said. If the Case Officer wants it they will ask for it, otherwise it is not required.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Thankyou Kaju and Sultan for clarification.


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I had lived in UK for less than a year (around 11 months and 20 days).
> 
> 
> 
> Will I be required to provide UK PCC for the stay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the DIBP website, it mentions that PCC is required where a person has stayed for 1 year or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as I had not completed a year, I don't think I will be required to provide a PCC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am attaching tax slip generated by my UK employer as address proof for UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been asked to provide a PCC where the person has stayed for less than a year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Brane




Too tight.

I would get just in case. However, fron legal requirements you are cool.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

*Document Advice*

Hi Guys,
I am in the process of submitting my documents and the application soon. Please let me know if I am missing anything from the below. Any help/advice will be appreciated

Sorry for long winded post:

Documents to be attached
Main Application:
1. Birth Certificate & Passport
2. IELTS result
3. ACS Result
4. Employment Details - References, Bank statements (3 months statement for each year), Salary Breakdown Letter since date of Joining from the company, Employment Contract.
5. Academics
6. PCC - UK - done in May 2016 and India - Done in June
7. Marriage Certificate
8. Form 80 & 1221

P.S. - Point - 4 Attached documents are only for Claimed employment not all.

Dependant 1 - Wife
1. Passport
2. PCC - UK - done in May 2016.
3. IELTS

Dependant 2 - Daughter
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
NO PCC needed due to under 5 yr

Please let me know if all ok to proceed. Will the PCC be accepted or do I have to redo it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Panch

*Document Advise*

Hi All,
I had lodged my 190 VISA application on September 24, 2016, with that I had uploaded the form 1221. Later CO contacted me on OCT 12, 2016 to submit only COC and Form 80 for me and my wife.

But the Form 1221 what I have uploaded was not signed and I forgot to upload the signed document again, when I submitted COC and form 80 on Nov 3, 2016. Do I need to worry as CO was not asking about signature when he contacted second time?

Also the Form 80 was more than allowed size (8MB but allowed max size is 5MB) to upload a document in the immi account. Thus I split the document in to two and uploaded with the naming convention as below,
Form80_Page1_xx
Form80_Pagexx_yy

I'm bit worried about these, please someone shed lights on whether I should let GSM know explicitly. 

Looking forward for your suggestions.


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of submitting my documents and the application soon. Please let me know if I am missing anything from the below. Any help/advice will be appreciated
> 
> Sorry for long winded post:
> 
> Documents to be attached
> Main Application:
> 1. Birth Certificate & Passport
> 2. IELTS result
> 3. ACS Result
> 4. Employment Details - References, Bank statements (3 months statement for each year), Salary Breakdown Letter since date of Joining from the company, Employment Contract.
> 5. Academics
> 6. PCC - UK - done in May 2016 and India - Done in June
> 7. Marriage Certificate
> 8. Form 80 & 1221
> 
> P.S. - Point - 4 Attached documents are only for Claimed employment not all.
> 
> Dependant 1 - Wife
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC - UK - done in May 2016.
> 3. IELTS
> 
> Dependant 2 - Daughter
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> NO PCC needed due to under 5 yr
> 
> Please let me know if all ok to proceed. Will the PCC be accepted or do I have to redo it?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Indian PCC for wife - is it not required in your case ??

rest all seems good, keep form 80 & 1221 ready, this is asked by CO in many cases


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> Indian PCC for wife - is it not required in your case ??
> 
> rest all seems good, keep form 80 & 1221 ready, this is asked by CO in many cases


Hi sultan_azam,

Thanks for your reply. Indian PCC is not required for her as she is not Indian and never stayed more than 2 months there. 

Are the rest of the document ok?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi sultan_azam,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Indian PCC is not required for her as she is not Indian and never stayed more than 2 months there.
> 
> Are the rest of the document ok?
> 
> Thanks


Yes

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Hello friends, 

Need an advice. I am in process of making documents ready and will apply for visa in few days. 

I am not claiming any points of employment.

Will the letter specifying Jobs and duties of all the companies plus salary slips and form 16 of my present company will suffice?? 

Or do I have to get the salary slip of all the previous companies as well??

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Rohit R

HI bvinayb,

Didn't you include tax related documents for point 4 like Form 26AS etc ?? I am not sure it is necessary or not !! just asking because even I am at the same stage.

Thanks 



bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of submitting my documents and the application soon. Please let me know if I am missing anything from the below. Any help/advice will be appreciated
> 
> Sorry for long winded post:
> 
> Documents to be attached
> Main Application:
> 1. Birth Certificate & Passport
> 2. IELTS result
> 3. ACS Result
> 4. Employment Details - References, Bank statements (3 months statement for each year), Salary Breakdown Letter since date of Joining from the company, Employment Contract.
> 5. Academics
> 6. PCC - UK - done in May 2016 and India - Done in June
> 7. Marriage Certificate
> 8. Form 80 & 1221
> 
> P.S. - Point - 4 Attached documents are only for Claimed employment not all.
> 
> Dependant 1 - Wife
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC - UK - done in May 2016.
> 3. IELTS
> 
> Dependant 2 - Daughter
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> NO PCC needed due to under 5 yr
> 
> Please let me know if all ok to proceed. Will the PCC be accepted or do I have to redo it?
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> HI bvinayb,
> 
> Didn't you include tax related documents for point 4 like Form 26AS etc ?? I am not sure it is necessary or not !! just asking because even I am at the same stage.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Rohit,

Not sure what is form 26AS? Does it relate to Indian Income Tax? If yes - I will not have this as I have never worked in India yet.

I havent added the Tax form. As I do not have the P45 form from UK with me. Is it a issue if we don't add the IT form?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Need an advice. I am in process of making documents ready and will apply for visa in few days.
> 
> I am not claiming any points of employment.
> 
> Will the letter specifying Jobs and duties of all the companies plus salary slips and form 16 of my present company will suffice??
> 
> Or do I have to get the salary slip of all the previous companies as well??
> 
> Thanks in advance..


you arent claiming any experience points, so what you are providing is enough


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> HI bvinayb,
> 
> Didn't you include tax related documents for point 4 like Form 26AS etc ?? I am not sure it is necessary or not !! just asking because even I am at the same stage.
> 
> Thanks


form 26AS can be provided if you don't have form 16


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> form 26AS can be provided if you don't have form 16


Hi,

If I dont have pay slips and form 16 of all the years, do they accept Annual tax statement that can be downloaded from the link https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/ of previous years?

Also I noticed that from this think I can download the tax statement only from 2008 onward, is there any way I can get the statement for 2006 and 2007 as well? or not required for all the years? I am into employment since 2006.


----------



## sultan_azam

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I dont have pay slips and form 16 of all the years, do they accept Annual tax statement that can be downloaded from the link https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/ of previous years?
> 
> Also I noticed that from this think I can download the tax statement only from 2008 onward, is there any way I can get the statement for 2006 and 2007 as well? or not required for all the years? I am into employment since 2006.


download tax statement for which it is available in the said portal.

if not claiming exp points for 2006 and 2007 than tax statements not required


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> download tax statement for which it is available in the said portal.
> 
> if not claiming exp points for 2006 and 2007 than tax statements not required


I have to claim points for 2006 and 2008 both as it will add to more than 10 years of actual employment. What should I do?


----------



## ibbz87

LODGED today.
i dont have access to couple of reference letter from the companies i was employed with. I am not claiming any points for work either.
so mu consultant said that they aijt gonna upload any document related to work because I am not claming points and nor does the jobs have any relevancy to my field of nomination. Would DIBP still ask for these documents and conduct employment verification?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sabhishek982 said:


> I have to claim points for 2006 and 2008 both as it will add to more than 10 years of actual employment. What should I do?


you might be having the basic documents like joining letter, reference letter etc, this will work, in case case officer asks for third party evidence, then provide what is available with you


----------



## meraprvisa

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of submitting my documents and the application soon. Please let me know if I am missing anything from the below. Any help/advice will be appreciated
> 
> Sorry for long winded post:
> 
> Documents to be attached
> Main Application:
> 1. Birth Certificate & Passport
> 2. IELTS result
> 3. ACS Result
> 4. Employment Details - References, Bank statements (3 months statement for each year), Salary Breakdown Letter since date of Joining from the company, Employment Contract.
> 5. Academics
> 6. PCC - UK - done in May 2016 and India - Done in June
> 7. Marriage Certificate
> 8. Form 80 & 1221
> 
> P.S. - Point - 4 Attached documents are only for Claimed employment not all.
> 
> Dependant 1 - Wife
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC - UK - done in May 2016.
> 3. IELTS
> 
> Dependant 2 - Daughter
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> NO PCC needed due to under 5 yr
> 
> Please let me know if all ok to proceed. Will the PCC be accepted or do I have to redo it?
> 
> Thanks for your help



you need to submit Form 80 & 1221 for wife also...


----------



## bvinayb

meraprvisa said:


> you need to submit Form 80 & 1221 for wife also...


Thanks - are the rest of the document ok?


----------



## Rohit R

Oh ok !! If you don't have Indian work experience then you don't require it.


bvinayb said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Not sure what is form 26AS? Does it relate to Indian Income Tax? If yes - I will not have this as I have never worked in India yet.
> 
> I havent added the Tax form. As I do not have the P45 form from UK with me. Is it a issue if we don't add the IT form?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## sabhishek982

sultan_azam said:


> you might be having the basic documents like joining letter, reference letter etc, this will work, in case case officer asks for third party evidence, then provide what is available with you


Yes I do have joining/offer letter, relieving letter and will be providing the stat declaration as well.


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Sultan,

I have both Form 16 and 26AS. But the problem with form 16 is i am not able to verify digital signatures on it and it shows 'sign not verified'. Is it ok to attach form 16 without verifying the signatures or should i go with form 26AS ?

Thanks


sultan_azam said:


> form 26AS can be provided if you don't have form 16


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I have both Form 16 and 26AS. But the problem with form 16 is i am not able to verify digital signatures on it and it shows 'sign not verified'. Is it ok to attach form 16 without verifying the signatures or should i go with form 26AS ?
> 
> Thanks


same issue with 26AS ?? upload form 16, if case officer raises any concern then provide form 26as


----------



## Rohit R

no. there is no problem with form 26AS !! 



sultan_azam said:


> same issue with 26AS ?? upload form 16, if case officer raises any concern then provide form 26as


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Guys, I am currently collecting documents for applying. 
I am not claiming any experience (ACS gave me 2 years and 8 months as experience).
I have worked in company A for 1.5 years, and then company B for 8.5 years. 
For company B i have all payslips, form 16 documents, and hike letters and experience reference letter. 
For company A, I have all payslips and a experience letter from a colleague (notarised) but no form 16 documents, 

Will this be sufficient?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sultan_azam said:


> i suppose form 815 isnt required to be uploaded unless requested by case officer, it is requested for cases where applicant is not able to undergo medicals but agrees to do medicals after landing in Australia.
> 
> experts can throw more light on this


*@Jamil_Sid* - I agree with sultan_azam. Need not front load this Form unless specifically asked.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of submitting my documents and the application soon. Please let me know if I am missing anything from the below. Any help/advice will be appreciated
> 
> Sorry for long winded post:
> 
> Documents to be attached
> Main Application:
> 1. Birth Certificate & Passport
> 2. IELTS result
> 3. ACS Result
> 4. Employment Details - References, Bank statements (3 months statement for each year), Salary Breakdown Letter since date of Joining from the company, Employment Contract.
> 5. Academics
> 6. PCC - UK - done in May 2016 and India - Done in June
> 7. Marriage Certificate
> 8. Form 80 & 1221
> 
> P.S. - Point - 4 Attached documents are only for Claimed employment not all.
> 
> Dependant 1 - Wife
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC - UK - done in May 2016.
> 3. IELTS
> 
> Dependant 2 - Daughter
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> NO PCC needed due to under 5 yr
> 
> Please let me know if all ok to proceed. Will the PCC be accepted or do I have to redo it?
> 
> Thanks for your help


*@bvinayb* - I would say add Wife's Birth Certificate [or other docs for id proof].
Also, photos for all three of you and your Resume . If you could provide some kind of Tax documents then would have been better. Upload all you joining + promotion + release docs/letters along with all possible payslips you may have available with you just to be on the safer side. Do not forget Form 80 and 1221 for your wife as suggested earlier also.

Wish you luck


----------



## ibbz87

Guys my agent has submitted my application today and fees is paid too.
can you guys let me know how to import it to a new immiaccount for myself to keep an eye on my application.
If i do so, would it allow my agent to still work on my behalf and i act as a spectator?
Would he get to know that someone is actually having an eye on the application?
regards


----------



## rohi1718

skbabu said:


> Hi Rohi1718,
> 
> You can approach ICICI. I got travel card issued from them and paid the visa fee using that. They don't ask for tickets. You can show the EOI confirmation letter as a proof. You should be having the account with them.


Hi,

I finally got travel card from ICICI bank , had to open account with them.
Thanks for all valuable inputs


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ibbz87 said:


> Guys my agent has submitted my application today and fees is paid too.
> can you guys let me know how to import it to a new immiaccount for myself to keep an eye on my application.
> If i do so, would it allow my agent to still work on my behalf and i act as a spectator?
> Would he get to know that someone is actually having an eye on the application?
> regards




Generally, every applicant has one immi account. If your agent has the credentials of the immi account and lodged your application, then you can't have another one for you. Also, please remember that every time we login, registered email receives an email. So, pls work with your agent to know the status or if he can share the credentials as you are going to check your own application status. Hope this helps 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Generally, every applicant has one immi account. If your agent has the credentials of the immi account and lodged your application, then you can't have another one for you. Also, please remember that every time we login, registered email receives an email. So, pls work with your agent to know the status or if he can share the credentials as you are going to check your own application status. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the prompt reply.
Agents is using one immiaccount for all of his clients.
I have read it on here somewhere that it is possible to import the application to another immiaccount.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> Guys my agent has submitted my application today and fees is paid too.
> can you guys let me know how to import it to a new immiaccount for myself to keep an eye on my application.
> If i do so, would it allow my agent to still work on my behalf and i act as a spectator?
> Would he get to know that someone is actually having an eye on the application?
> regards


you need the application number / reference number to import to a new immiaccount..

just be in the spectator mode... in my opinion ask your agent to create a spectator account for you... that will be best


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> you need the application number / reference number to import to a new immiaccount..
> 
> just be in the spectator mode... in my opinion ask your agent to create a spectator account for you... that will be best


hi
i do have the ref no./tran no.
Is it possible for the agent to create a spectator account though?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiniee

Singh85 said:


> You can lodge your case easily without consultant. You need to do some research on state sponsorship prog of all states and you need to find where you can get easily invitation.


Hi, I am a Mechatronics Engineer with ANZSCO code 233999..I have applied for 190 visa with 55+5 points. My code is in CSOL and not SOL. Can you tell me that are there any chances to get an invitation or not and how early?
Also I have bachelor in Mechatronics Engineering and Masters in Mechanical Engineering with three years experience as Mechanical Engineer. Will it be wise to get reassessed as Mechanical Engineer or not and also they will give me a positive assessment as Mechanical Engineer as my bachelor is in Mechatronics.


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> i do have the ref no./tran no.
> Is it possible for the agent to create a spectator account though?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



yes, just ask them to create a dummy account for you to see the things as you are interested to learn how things move, give him a word that this is purely for learning exercise and not for keeping an eye...


----------



## sultan_azam

Kiniee said:


> Hi, I am a Mechatronics Engineer with ANZSCO code 233999..I have applied for 190 visa with 55+5 points. My code is in CSOL and not SOL. Can you tell me that are there any chances to get an invitation or not and how early?
> Also I have bachelor in Mechatronics Engineering and Masters in Mechanical Engineering with three years experience as Mechanical Engineer. Will it be wise to get reassessed as Mechanical Engineer or not and also they will give me a positive assessment as Mechanical Engineer as my bachelor is in Mechatronics.


very few are available on forum with 233999 occupation code.. 

i donot see 23999 in the sol for NSW and Victoria, these states has the least tough nomination criteria, i can not confirm about others...

in such a situation you need to think over the occupation code, try going with mechanical engineer, if you have been assessed as mechanical engineer, then you can apply for 190 under mechanical engineer code, NSW/Victoria may give you nomination.

secondly - what is your points breakup, can you not improve on english points and get 65 in EoI ??? this will help you tremendously, with 65 you can file for 189/mechanical engineer 

all above - just my view, correct me if i am wrong anywhere wrt your occupation codes


----------



## Kiniee

What I want to make sure is that will engineers australia give me positive assessment for mechanical engineer or not. I dont want to throw money in assessment twice.
Also I tried to upgrade from 55 to 65 by giving IELTS three times but stuck in writing at 6.5


----------



## rameshbestha

sultan_azam said:


> yes, just ask them to create a dummy account for you to see the things as you are interested to learn how things move, give him a word that this is purely for learning exercise and not for keeping an eye...



You can create IMMI account and import your application. I did the same.


Invited 06/07/2016
Applied 18/07/2016
CO Contacts - 03/08/2016
Information Provided - 10/08/2016
Grant :clock:


----------



## akashvashisht

Hi all,

I need some help with Q6' If you have a spouse, will they be migrating with you?' while filling application for state nomination from Victoria.

Show help section for this question says :
A spouse is defined as a person who you are married to or living in a de-facto relationship with and is included on your Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) application. If you do not have a spouse please select 'No' to this question.

Some background:

I am on 461 visa ( New Zealand Citizen Relationship) and have been living in Melbourne for last 4 years along with my wife (who is a NZ citizen) and my two daughters(who are also NZ citizen).
I have just submitted EOI this morning, which is only for me (both 189 and 190 visa). My wife and kids are not included in the application.

As my wife and kids are not included in my application for PR and they have already been living in Australia with me for last 4 year so not sure what should i answer for this question.

Any help will be really appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## sultan_azam

Kiniee said:


> What I want to make sure is that will engineers australia give me positive assessment for mechanical engineer or not. I dont want to throw money in assessment twice.
> Also I tried to upgrade from 55 to 65 by giving IELTS three times but stuck in writing at 6.5


you have a masters in Mechanical, also you have three years work experience in Mechanical works

draft your CDRs as per guidelines of EA, you shall be through


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Kiniee said:


> What I want to make sure is that will engineers australia give me positive assessment for mechanical engineer or not. I dont want to throw money in assessment twice.
> Also I tried to upgrade from 55 to 65 by giving IELTS three times but stuck in writing at 6.5




Regarding IELTS, if you are confident, request for re-evaluation of Writing module. I got it that way and even my re-evaluation fee was refunded but in my case I was very confident. Try that and as per my knowledge Writing is a challenge for everyone.. All the best. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rameshbestha said:


> You can create IMMI account and import your application. I did the same.
> 
> 
> Invited 06/07/2016
> Applied 18/07/2016
> CO Contacts - 03/08/2016
> Information Provided - 10/08/2016
> Grant :clock:


I always recommend to let your agent know about your actions. There were cases when agent's got really pissed off because of applicant doing this.


----------



## meraprvisa

bvinayb said:


> Thanks - are the rest of the document ok?


rest of the things are perfect...


----------



## saqi

Just want to know how much time is taken on an average for the first CO contact. Furthermore does the average time for 190 visa which is 3 month (As per DIBP site) starts from the day you submit the fees or there is some other timeline. People with visa submission experiences are requested to share their input.


----------



## wtdm

After uploading documents. And after pressing "information Provided" button. How would we come to know that documents have been received by Immi Deppt ?
Do they send any auto mail after uploading?

and 1 more thing, can we upload documents after deadline provided by CO ?


----------



## ibbz87

my agent is not sharing TRN no. with me ....is there any way to get it and import application into immiaccount to track it

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

saqi said:


> Just want to know how much time is taken on an average for the first CO contact. Furthermore does the average time for 190 visa which is 3 month (As per DIBP site) starts from the day you submit the fees or there is some other timeline. People with visa submission experiences are requested to share their input.




It's hard to say. In my case, it took 3 months for the 1st CO. These days, there are very few cases which are being closed within 3 months. It took 220 days for me actually. We just need to wait patiently. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ibbz87 said:


> my agent is not sharing TRN no. with me ....is there any way to get it and import application into immiaccount to track it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




The agent should share details with you regularly. I would insist and do not encourage such refusals .. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> The agent should share details with you regularly. I would insist and do not encourage such refusals ..
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well there point is that they are there to keep track of our application and if anything changes, they would notify me bla bla bla.
It is not our company's policy to share trn number.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

wtdm said:


> After uploading documents. And after pressing "information Provided" button. How would we come to know that documents have been received by Immi Deppt ?
> 
> Do they send any auto mail after uploading?
> 
> 
> 
> and 1 more thing, can we upload documents after deadline provided by CO ?



Once the "info provided" button was pressed, CO receives documents. In my case, I sent an email confirmation as well to the CO. I guess, you can still load docs after that. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ibbz87 said:


> well there point is that they are there to keep track of our application and if anything changes, they would notify me bla bla bla.
> It is not our company's policy to share trn number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Strange but what can we do? Good luck anyways and hope for the best


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Strange but what can we do? Good luck anyways and hope for the best
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


true that.
and thanks for the wishes.
i have not claimed any experience points.
should i still expect a call from australian high commission? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## peysab

Hello,
Today my case officer contacted me and asked for my Social Security Payments, which I never had because I was working as a contractor and I was not permanent employee. I already provided them all the supporting documents including payslips, tax clearance, contract, reference letter but they asked for the one I didn't have. I was always paying for me and my family's health insurance by myself. what are my options? what can I provide them instead of social security payment? is that a problem if I am not able to provide the requested document? what will happen?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ibbz87 said:


> true that.
> and thanks for the wishes.
> i have not claimed any experience points.
> should i still expect a call from australian high commission?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Well, hard to say. I claimed experience and never received call from anybody. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

its been 210 days since visa lodged. still waiting for my grant. what the hell is wrong with Bribane Team. very slow processing


----------



## Kiniee

Thankyou for the advice. It means there is no chance to get invitation with 55+5 points and occupation in CSOL as mechatronics engineer.?Also if I will shift to mechanical engineer i.e. in SOL with 55+5 points...approximately how much time will it take to get invited by NSW.


----------



## sat123

ibbz87 said:


> OZ_Dreamer25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent should share details with you regularly. I would insist and do not encourage such refusals ..
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> well there point is that they are there to keep track of our application and if anything changes, they would notify me bla bla bla.
> It is not our company's policy to share trn number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If he is not sharing application number then how do you know whether your application is even lodged? Secondly, they should have written it in their terms and conditions that they have policy of not sharing the details. Were u made aware of this? Sometimes, agents do this to hide their own mistakes in visa filing.


----------



## FFacs

ibbz87 said:


> well there point is that they are there to keep track of our application and if anything changes, they would notify me bla bla bla.
> It is not our company's policy to share trn number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I requested a copy of all official documents (including mails and receipts) along the way. At very least you should require them to send you receipts from payments made. Your TRN will be on the application receipt as reference number (IIRC).


----------



## wtdm

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Once the "info provided" button was pressed, CO receives documents. In my case, I sent an email confirmation as well to the CO. I guess, you can still load docs after that.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, but my concern is that do we get any Auto mail or something else any kind of intimation after pressing " Info Provided" button ?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

wtdm said:


> Thanks for the info, but my concern is that do we get any Auto mail or something else any kind of intimation after pressing " Info Provided" button ?




No, you don't 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

aoplicants who have lodged visa application in April 2016 and still waiting for the Grant. kindly Give your visa application date in April


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> I requested a copy of all official documents (including mails and receipts) along the way. At very least you should require them to send you receipts from payments made. Your TRN will be on the application receipt as reference number (IIRC).


well i have tried every number mentioned on the paynent recipt from dibp but nothing worked

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

Hi everyone,

First, I thank Allah almighty for the blessing on me and my family.

I am glad to share that I got the grant on 17th Nov 16. I was traveling so wasn't able to inform earlier. It was a very long wait since first and the last correspondence with the CO and team but all went well. 

I wish the best to all fellow members awaiting visa grant. Just keep patience.

Thank you everyone on the thread. 

Regards,

Azeem


----------



## ozland0123

Axeem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First, I thank Allah almighty for the blessing on me and my family.
> 
> I am glad to share that I got the grant on 17th Nov 16. I was traveling so wasn't able to inform earlier. It was a very long wait since first and the last correspondence with the CO and team but all went well.
> 
> I wish the best to all fellow members awaiting visa grant. Just keep patience.
> 
> Thank you everyone on the thread.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Azeem


Congratulations brother. Yours processing team and when had you lodged your visa. Were you contacted twice by the case officer or just once.


----------



## Rohit R

*Photo format*

Guys,

Could you please tell me if there is any particular format for a photo that needs to be attached along with visa application ?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> Could you please tell me if there is any particular format for a photo that needs to be attached along with visa application ?
> 
> Thanks


https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Mitul Patel

Axeem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First, I thank Allah almighty for the blessing on me and my family.
> 
> I am glad to share that I got the grant on 17th Nov 16. I was traveling so wasn't able to inform earlier. It was a very long wait since first and the last correspondence with the CO and team but all went well.
> 
> I wish the best to all fellow members awaiting visa grant. Just keep patience.
> 
> Thank you everyone on the thread.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Azeem


Congratulations !! 
Timeline pls..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Axeem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First, I thank Allah almighty for the blessing on me and my family.
> 
> I am glad to share that I got the grant on 17th Nov 16. I was traveling so wasn't able to inform earlier. It was a very long wait since first and the last correspondence with the CO and team but all went well.
> 
> I wish the best to all fellow members awaiting visa grant. Just keep patience.
> 
> Thank you everyone on the thread.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Azeem




Congratulations bro 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

ibbz87 said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I requested a copy of all official documents (including mails and receipts) along the way. At very least you should require them to send you receipts from payments made. Your TRN will be on the application receipt as reference number (IIRC).
> 
> 
> 
> well i have tried every number mentioned on the paynent recipt from dibp but nothing worked
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

On your payment receipt, it should be second row ( reference number) just below the 'type - invoice'.


----------



## Rohit R

*National Identity Card in eVisa*

Hi Guys,

I am filling up eVisa application form and there is a question for National Identity Card. Can i mention PAN or Aadhar card (both applicable for India) as national identity card ? If yes, what to mention in Date Of Issue and Date Of Expiry ? Please help.

Thanks


----------



## amanaksh

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I am filling up eVisa application form and there is a question for National Identity Card. Can i mention PAN or Aadhar card (both applicable for India) as national identity card ? If yes, what to mention id Date Of Issue and Date Of Expiry ? Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Leave that Question. its not for u


----------



## Mitul Patel

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling up eVisa application form and there is a question for National Identity Card. Can i mention PAN or Aadhar card (both applicable for India) as national identity card ? If yes, what to mention id Date Of Issue and Date Of Expiry ? Please help.
> 
> Thanks


PAN is not national identity card. U have to use Aadhaar. No need to mention expiry. I did the same.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling up eVisa application form and there is a question for National Identity Card. Can i mention PAN or Aadhar card (both applicable for India) as national identity card ? If yes, what to mention in Date Of Issue and Date Of Expiry ? Please help.
> 
> Thanks


no need to provide anything in that... you can leave it blank


----------



## theNovice

*Question on visa Appl*

Hi People, I am filling visa application and had few questions. 

1. Details of friends/family in Australia. - I have few acquaintances in Aus, however, I am just wondering if they would give out their personal details like address, phone numbers etc. How important is this question, can we leave this.

2. Proposed travel/Why are you travelling to Aus - What level of detail can go in this answer.

3. On question # 31- Do you know any places where you will be staying. No idea what to mention here.


----------



## ariin

theNovice said:


> Hi People, I am filling visa application and had few questions.
> 
> 1. Details of friends/family in Australia. - I have few acquaintances in Aus, however, I am just wondering if they would give out their personal details like address, phone numbers etc. How important is this question, can we leave this.
> 
> 2. Proposed travel/Why are you travelling to Aus - What level of detail can go in this answer.
> 
> 3. On question # 31- Do you know any places where you will be staying. No idea what to mention here.


Hi TheNovice

1.If u get the info from your acquaintances that will be gr8. Otherwise click *no *that wont have any adverse affect your visa application.

2*.Dependent on subclass -190 skilled independent visa *is the Ans. for this question and *no* is the ans. for Question no 23

3. Ans. for the question no. 31 is *no* and jump to part J


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Axeem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First, I thank Allah almighty for the blessing on me and my family.
> 
> I am glad to share that I got the grant on 17th Nov 16. I was traveling so wasn't able to inform earlier. It was a very long wait since first and the last correspondence with the CO and team but all went well.
> 
> I wish the best to all fellow members awaiting visa grant. Just keep patience.
> 
> Thank you everyone on the thread.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Azeem


*@Axeem* - Many Congratulation Axeem. May Allah be with you in your journey ahead too....


----------



## vinodn007

Hi all..I am collecting docs for my visa filing for 190.do I need to upload education documents from 10th standard or only graduation markets and degree certificate will suffice.thanks for your help.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sat123 said:


> On your payment receipt, it should be second row ( reference number) just below the 'type - invoice'.


hi
thanks i have tried every number in the oayment receipt from dibp and none of them seems to be valid TRN number.
This is so upsetting.
He has foewarded me emedical papers too with hap ids etc but none on them too.
He is constantly refusing to share TRN.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> thanks i have tried every number in the oayment receipt from dibp and none of them seems to be valid TRN number.
> This is so upsetting.
> He has foewarded me emedical papers too with hap ids etc but none on them too.
> He is constantly refusing to share TRN.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Through which consultant are you doing your case?


----------



## ibbz87

BulletAK said:


> Through which consultant are you doing your case?


zarnab international

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

ibbz87 said:


> zarnab international
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Oh man.. they are idiots. I have heard of lot of complaints from many about them.

Why they aren't giving your the TRN number? Its your right. They are neither MARA registered thats why one even cant complain to MARA since its against the law!


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohit R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am filling up eVisa application form and there is a question for National Identity Card. Can i mention PAN or Aadhar card (both applicable for India) as national identity card ? If yes, what to mention in Date Of Issue and Date Of Expiry ? Please help.
> 
> Thanks




I did mention IDs of all countries i have been issued. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Guys, 

In my application I have mentioned that along with me my fiance will b mil rating with me. We are getting married on Dec 10.

In my family its me my fiance n dad and my dad is not mistaking with me. 

Do I have to get health n police clearance for my father as well?? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## joy.verma

Guys, 

In my application I have mentioned that along with me my fiance will b migrating with me. We are getting married on Dec 10.

In my family its me my fiance n dad and my dad is not migrating with me. 

Do I have to get health n police clearance for my father as well?? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## rkrcr

Hi Friends,

I had applied for Victorian SS for Software Tester(261314) two weeks ago. Today I have received a reply from Victoria asking for my detailed CV though I had provided one at the time of applying for SS. Could anyone please share me a a sample resume for Software Tester or any reference so that I can create a new one. I have 7 years of Software Testing experience including manual, automation (Selenium), performance testing(Jmeter), webservice testing(SOAP UI) and mobile testing(Appium). Appreciate all your help.

Thanks,
RK


----------



## ariin

joy.verma said:


> Guys,
> 
> In my application I have mentioned that along with me my fiance will b migrating with me. We are getting married on Dec 10.
> 
> In my family its me my fiance n dad and my dad is not migrating with me.
> 
> Do I have to get health n police clearance for my father as well??
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Health and PCC is required for the persons who are going to migrate with primary applicant. You dont have to get PCC and health clearance for your father


----------



## joy.verma

ariin said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> In my application I have mentioned that along with me my fiance will b migrating with me. We are getting married on Dec 10.
> 
> In my family its me my fiance n dad and my dad is not migrating with me.
> 
> Do I have to get health n police clearance for my father as well??
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> Health and PCC is required for the persons who are going to migrate with primary applicant. You dont have to get PCC and health clearance for your father
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply. I got confused because in the documents check list, it is mentioned that we have to get pcc n health check up done for all the family members even if they r not migrating with you...


----------



## FFacs

Duplicate post


----------



## FFacs

ariin said:


> Health and PCC is required for the persons who are going to migrate with primary applicant. You dont have to get PCC and health clearance for your father


Health checks are required whether members of family unit are migrating or not.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

BulletAK said:


> Oh man.. they are idiots. I have heard of lot of complaints from many about them.
> 
> Why they aren't giving your the TRN number? Its your right. They are neither MARA registered thats why one even cant complain to MARA since its against the law!



I have also applied through Zarnab International.

and yes i also have many issues with them but Mr. Khalil Ur Rehman is a MARA agent.


----------



## FFacs

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> thanks i have tried every number in the oayment receipt from dibp and none of them seems to be valid TRN number.
> This is so upsetting.
> He has foewarded me emedical papers too with hap ids etc but none on them too.
> He is constantly refusing to share TRN.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


If I check my receipt against my grant letter, it appears that the number that appears i nthe details section, underlined, is the TRN.


----------



## joy.verma

FFacs said:


> ariin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Health and PCC is required for the persons who are going to migrate with primary applicant. You dont have to get PCC and health clearance for your father
> 
> 
> 
> Health checks are required whether members of family unit are migrating or not.
Click to expand...

Thanks FFacs. I think it resolved my query. And pcc only for those who r going to migrating with primary applicant..


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> If I check my receipt against my grant letter, it appears that the number that appears i nthe details section, underlined, is the TRN.


well atm only document i have is the payment redeipt from DIBP.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

ibbz87 said:


> FFacs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I check my receipt against my grant letter, it appears that the number that appears i nthe details section, underlined, is the TRN.
> 
> 
> 
> well atm only document i have is the payment redeipt from DIBP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Payment receipt from DIBP does have TRN unless ur agent has has purposefully tried to hide / delete it.


----------



## bvinayb

Hi Guys,

Can we fill Form 80 and Form 1221 electronically? or should it be handwritten?

Thanks.


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi All

I am from Pakistan. I recently requested the computerized birth certificate from the union council of my birth place and found out that my date of birth had difference of 4 days. All my documents have matching date of birth except the birth certificate. So as an alternative, I have arranged Family Registration Certificate from Nadra to attach as an evidence of birth. 

Now the question is whether or not, I should mention about this different date of birth in the Form 80? How might DIBP respond to this?


----------



## Rohit R

Yes bvinayb !! you can.

Just scan the last page with signatures and combine it with original document.



bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we fill Form 80 and Form 1221 electronically? or should it be handwritten?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ibbz87

sat123 said:


> Payment receipt from DIBP does have TRN unless ur agent has has purposefully tried to hide / delete it.


seems the case too.
i havea number with FTRN *************
stars are actual number 
but it doesnot work either

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Guys,
> 
> In my application I have mentioned that along with me my fiance will b migrating with me. We are getting married on Dec 10.
> 
> In my family its me my fiance n dad and my dad is not migrating with me.
> 
> Do I have to get health n police clearance for my father as well??
> 
> Thanks in advance...


1. do not mention your father in visa application, DIBP will not ask pcc/medicals for him


2. DIBP may ask for relationship evidence for fiancee


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we fill Form 80 and Form 1221 electronically? or should it be handwritten?
> 
> Thanks.




I completed on a pc


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jp416

Agents - an utter waste of time and money. A lot of information on these forums can be read and advise can be taken from recent experiences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jp416 said:


> Agents - an utter waste of time and money. A lot of information on these forums can be read and advise can be taken from recent experiences.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think this is misleading generalization. In certain cases agents are super-required. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wtdm

Will there be any stamp on passport after getting Visa grant?

How would we come to know that visa has been approved, as they have not requested any passport?

And when stamp will required on passport ?


----------



## ozland0123

visa is not stamped on any passport. you will be issued visa grant notification which is considered as your visa. You will get an email regarding your visa grant notification.

if you want to stamp visa over passport you will be charged extra for that service.


----------



## jp416

Opinion I firmly stand by. Of course when 'super required' take help. Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Day 187.....No news. Case still in received status.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Day 343 and I am waiting and waiting without no reason. Co asked for permission to verify my degree, and I gave my permission within 15 mins of getting the request. That was 112 days ago. I have since then called my university twice and they say that there has been no enquire from anybody. I have left 3 emails asking what the hell the problem is and why they haven't verified with my university. No reply, utter and complete nonsense.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

b allen said:


> Day 343 and I am waiting and waiting without no reason. Co asked for permission to verify my degree, and I gave my permission within 15 mins of getting the request. That was 112 days ago. I have since then called my university twice and they say that there has been no enquire from anybody. I have left 3 emails asking what the hell the problem is and why they haven't verified with my university. No reply, utter and complete nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


is Brisbane your processing team. if so then you just have to wait because they even do not reply yo emails .


----------



## BulletAK

b allen said:


> Day 343 and I am waiting and waiting without no reason. Co asked for permission to verify my degree, and I gave my permission within 15 mins of getting the request. That was 112 days ago. I have since then called my university twice and they say that there has been no enquire from anybody. I have left 3 emails asking what the hell the problem is and why they haven't verified with my university. No reply, utter and complete nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Really sorry to hear your case bro. Which one is your university? Have you claimed any points for experience? Can you share your profile details?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Brisbane CO.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Today CO contact me and asked below query. Please experts elaborate me what is this mean.



Information from another person or organisation



In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character

and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.

You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible.


----------



## FFacs

sat123 said:


> Payment receipt from DIBP does have TRN unless ur agent has has purposefully tried to hide / delete it.


Indeed. The receipt has a section called "Details" with the following lines

*Product and Description Qty Amount (AUD)*

Followed by a line that says 
*Reference No: YOURTRNNUMBER*

Followed by a list of applicants. The section appears after the Balance Due section. If it's missing, it's been erased. Your agent sounds VERY dodgy. How did you pay for the visa fees?


----------



## theNovice

Thanks ariin,
on #17 address history - I was on a business trip to US twice ( 3 months each). Do i mention these periods in address for last 10 years? Was also on a pleasure trip to singapore for 1 week. 




ariin said:


> Hi TheNovice
> 
> 1.If u get the info from your acquaintances that will be gr8. Otherwise click *no *that wont have any adverse affect your visa application.
> 
> 2*.Dependent on subclass -190 skilled independent visa *is the Ans. for this question and *no* is the ans. for Question no 23
> 
> 3. Ans. for the question no. 31 is *no* and jump to part J


----------



## ibbz87

FFacs said:


> Indeed. The receipt has a section called "Details" with the following lines
> 
> *Product and Description Qty Amount (AUD)*
> 
> Followed by a line that says
> *Reference No: YOURTRNNUMBER*
> 
> Followed by a list of applicants. The section appears after the Balance Due section. If it's missing, it's been erased. Your agent sounds VERY dodgy. How did you pay for the visa fees?


i paid through my own debit card.
issue is they do it because some pakistani candidates ran away with there 500usd last installmenr aftwr getting grant because once they have access to immiaccount, when the grant comes they have the grant letter then they do not give the consultant his last installment. in terms of credability they are the biggest and most renowned here in pakistan.
its an organiaztion with multiple offices and alot of employees

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

ibbz87 said:


> i paid through my own debit card.
> issue is they do it because some pakistani candidates ran away with there 500usd last installmenr aftwr getting grant because once they have access to immiaccount, when the grant comes they have the grant letter then they do not give the consultant his last installment. in terms of credability they are the biggest and most renowned here in pakistan.
> its an organiaztion with multiple offices and alot of employees
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


and it is exactly the same only trn part is erased lol 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> Today CO contact me and asked below query. Please experts elaborate me what is this mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Information from another person or organisation
> 
> 
> 
> *In this request we have asked you to provide information from another person or organisation about your health, your ability to satisfy public interest visa criteria (including your character
> 
> and police history), your English proficiency, or your skills or qualifications. You are allowed to take longer than the period specified above to provide this information to us.
> 
> You must provide us with evidence, within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter, that you have requested the information from the other person or organisation. When the other person or organisation gives you the information you must then give it to us as soon as possible*.


the words mentioned in red are generic to every mail from a case officer, i have 4 Co contacts and same word in every mail, however you see this is in "immi s56 request for more information", the important file is "immi request checklist and details", we need to provide things mentioned herein specifically....


----------



## Jamil Sid

Thank you Azam Bhai.
Means I have to submit only PCC before 8th April 2012 of my wife.


----------



## joy.verma

sultan_azam said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> In my application I have mentioned that along with me my fiance will b migrating with me. We are getting married on Dec 10.
> 
> In my family its me my fiance n dad and my dad is not migrating with me.
> 
> Do I have to get health n police clearance for my father as well??
> 
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. do not mention your father in visa application, DIBP will not ask pcc/medicals for him
> 
> 
> 2. DIBP may ask for relationship evidence for fiancee
Click to expand...

Sultan, 

Thank you for your reply. Yes I will provide marriage certificate as evidence. 

I was filling the form 80, and there is a section where I have to provide information related to my parents. So I have to specify father's detail. 

So I believe medical is required of him but still confused related to pcc.


----------



## joy.verma

Rohit R said:


> Yes bvinayb !! you can.
> 
> Just scan the last page with signatures and combine it with original document.
> 
> 
> 
> bvinayb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we fill Form 80 and Form 1221 electronically? or should it be handwritten?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

But on the form, first line specifies that use pen to write in block letter and try to use good hand writing. 

No where it is mentioned to type..


----------



## bvinayb

*Form 80!*

Hi Guys,

I have question while filling up Form 80. The section Q where it says mention details about family and all. There is a section about siblings and parents. My question is if I add their details do they have to do the medicals if they not migrating and not on visa application but only on form 80?

Thanks.


----------



## ausvisa1902016

Hi All,
CO is asking for TB Screening test for a 1 year 8 Month old. Has anyone done this for Kids under 2 years ? and they were not answering if my daughters existing HAP can be used or not. 

Ans lately the responses for emails were very slow and i find it hard to get clarifications from CO usually which was 7 days is now 28 days or more. The above question has been pending since Sep 26 2016  


Losing patience and hope


----------



## harrywiz

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> CO is asking for TB Screening test for a 1 year 8 Month old. Has anyone done this for Kids under 2 years ? and they were not answering if my daughters existing HAP can be used or not.
> 
> Ans lately the responses for emails were very slow and i find it hard to get clarifications from CO usually which was 7 days is now 28 days or more. The above question has been pending since Sep 26 2016
> 
> 
> Losing patience and hope


Yes TB screening is required for people migrating from 'high risk countries' as they call it which include India and Pakistan. 
My 2.5 year old son was made to get it. You get one HAP ID for each person on the visa application migrating. 
For TB test they give you choice of getting Mantox skin test (TB skin Test) or IGRA blood test. You have to choose one. 
The Mantox skin test may give positive result due to TB vaccine which is usually given to people born in India and Pakistan. 
I hope this helps to clarify. Thanks


----------



## ausvisa1902016

harrywiz said:


> Yes TB screening is required for people migrating from 'high risk countries' as they call it which include India and Pakistan.
> My 2.5 year old son was made to get it. You get one HAP ID for each person on the visa application migrating.
> For TB test they give you choice of getting Mantox skin test (TB skin Test) or IGRA blood test. You have to choose one.
> The Mantox skin test may give positive result due to TB vaccine which is usually given to people born in India and Pakistan.
> I hope this helps to clarify. Thanks



Thanks HarryWuz, My daughter is only 1.8 years old and TB Test is requuired only for children above 2 years, Thats why Im confused.


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Sultan,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Yes I will provide marriage certificate as evidence.
> 
> I was filling the form 80, and there is a section where I have to provide information related to my parents. So I have to specify father's detail.
> 
> So I believe medical is required of him but still confused related to pcc.


Providing details of father or other family member in form 80 is required, but this will not force us to do medical/pcc for them

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have question while filling up Form 80. The section Q where it says mention details about family and all. There is a section about siblings and parents. My question is if I add their details do they have to do the medicals if they not migrating and not on visa application but only on form 80?
> 
> Thanks.


My reply to joy.verma answers this one

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> CO is asking for TB Screening test for a 1 year 8 Month old. Has anyone done this for Kids under 2 years ? and they were not answering if my daughters existing HAP can be used or not.
> 
> Ans lately the responses for emails were very slow and i find it hard to get clarifications from CO usually which was 7 days is now 28 days or more. The above question has been pending since Sep 26 2016
> 
> 
> Losing patience and hope


You have to use the same hap id, it won't be changed

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

b allen said:


> Day 343 and I am waiting and waiting without no reason. Co asked for permission to verify my degree, and I gave my permission within 15 mins of getting the request. That was 112 days ago. I have since then called my university twice and they say that there has been no enquire from anybody. I have left 3 emails asking what the hell the problem is and why they haven't verified with my university. No reply, utter and complete nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Mate,you have gsm beisbane team.if yes, than you cannot do anything apart from waiting moreover I am also waiting for my case officer to respond. They do not have any time frame as some people in IMMI tracker are waiting since long time.

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## rameshbestha

:clockay 151 waiting is still going on:clock::clock::frusty::doh:


----------



## jontymorgan

I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.

Here are my points and full timeline:

132211 - Finance Manager
Age: 15 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 65 +5

IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
CO assignment: 17/10/2016 
Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
Grant: 29/11/2016

All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)


----------



## sultan_azam

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)



congratulations... visa application to grant was quick


----------



## Sf80

ausvisa1902016 said:


> harrywiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes TB screening is required for people migrating from 'high risk countries' as they call it which include India and Pakistan.
> My 2.5 year old son was made to get it. You get one HAP ID for each person on the visa application migrating.
> For TB test they give you choice of getting Mantox skin test (TB skin Test) or IGRA blood test. You have to choose one.
> The Mantox skin test may give positive result due to TB vaccine which is usually given to people born in India and Pakistan.
> I hope this helps to clarify. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks HarryWuz, My daughter is only 1.8 years old and TB Test is requuired only for children above 2 years, Thats why Im confused.
Click to expand...

Even the blood test give false positive result. It is inconclusive for certain categories (elderly people, pregnant ladies etc) and high percentage of false positive for kids with BCG vaccine. Younger the kid higher the readings will be. I am telling this from my experience and checking with many doctors in my family. Both my kids results were false positive I naturally freaked out considering they are born bought up here... With no exposure... In our case after blood test result they asked for X-ray (which I am sure will not happen in your case) and we were asked to do health undertaking (which we did) two days after health undertaking we got our grant
Don't worry I know as a parent it is tough for you since she is so small but things will be okay. Good luck


----------



## Subbarao

Congrats ..


----------



## jp416

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> 
> Age: 15 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Work experience: 15 points
> 
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> 
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> 
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> 
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> 
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> 
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> 
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> 
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> 
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> 
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> 
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> 
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> 
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> 
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> 
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)




Congratulations Jontymorgan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)


Many Congratulations.. Happy Time Begins... Enjoy 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## nevergone

Hello,

I will make my first entry to Sydney on 5th December this year with my family. My visa type is NSW 190. My queries are:

1. Do I need to inform NSW govt regarding my visit? I will only stay for 10 days in a hotel.
2. I am going to switch my job next month after coming back from Australia. Is it necessary to inform DIBP regarding this job switch since my visa has already been granted?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## FFacs

Duplicate


----------



## FFacs

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)


Nice one. That's a pretty fast turnaround all in all, you must be very pleased. Our profiles are pretty similar, so I know how much effort it took to get that skills assessment with that much experience. Now to start the BIG plans.


----------



## Aus1984

b allen said:


> Day 343 and I am waiting and waiting without no reason. Co asked for permission to verify my degree, and I gave my permission within 15 mins of getting the request. That was 112 days ago. I have since then called my university twice and they say that there has been no enquire from anybody. I have left 3 emails asking what the hell the problem is and why they haven't verified with my university. No reply, utter and complete nonsense.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


what is your job code & University


----------



## Singh85

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)


Congratulations mate...who was your Co.which team ?

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## andreyx108b

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> 
> Age: 15 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Work experience: 15 points
> 
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> 
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> 
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> 
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> 
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> 
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> 
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> 
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> 
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> 
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> 
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> 
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> 
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> 
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> 
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)




Congrats!!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EnITeeIEn

*Grant*

Hi All,

After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline

261112 - Systems Analyst
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 0 points
English (PTE) - 90: 20 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 60 +5

PTE: 22/07/2015
ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


----------



## Aus1984

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


Congratz..


----------



## bvinayb

Can anyone please let me know How many months is the PCC valid? I have done my PCC in May 2016 and applying visa this week.

Thanks


----------



## vanpraustralia

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


Congratulations.. All the very best for your next steps.. 

sent from my mobile using tapatalk pls ignore spelling errors/typos


----------



## Aus1984

bvinayb said:


> Can anyone please let me know How many months is the PCC valid? I have done my PCC in May 2016 and applying visa this week.
> 
> Thanks


It should be mentioned on your PCC, usually it is 6-12months


----------



## bvinayb

Aus1984 said:


> It should be mentioned on your PCC, usually it is 6-12months


No - On my Indian PCC there is nothing mentioned like this. However, I found this link 
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for

Can anyone please confirm if they think the CO can ask to redo PCC? I had done it in May 2016

Thanks.


----------



## Mitul Patel

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


Many Many Congratulations !!


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> No - On my Indian PCC there is nothing mentioned like this. However, I found this link
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-long-is-my-police-check-valid-for
> 
> Can anyone please confirm if they think the CO can ask to redo PCC? I had done it in May 2016
> 
> Thanks.


it will be good to submit a fresh pcc as it affects initial entry date and visa processing may take its own sweet time


----------



## sultan_azam

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)



congratulations....


----------



## jitin81

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


Congratulations! Which team was it from?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

jitin81 said:


> Congratulations! Which team was it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


congratulations


----------



## jp416

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Work experience: 0 points
> 
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> 
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> 
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> 
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> 
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> 
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> 
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> 
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> 
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> 
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> 
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> 
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> 
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> 
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)




Patience well awarded ! Congratulations pal. Thank you for sharing the good news! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeem

ozland0123 said:


> Congratulations brother. Yours processing team and when had you lodged your visa. Were you contacted twice by the case officer or just once.


Processing team was Brisbane. The CO contacted once but the Skill Support officers contacted twice.


----------



## Axeem

Thank you Sir.


----------



## jontymorgan

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations mate...who was your Co.which team ?
> 
> sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


My CO was Alison on the Adelaide team.


----------



## lcm1215

*Waiting time (processing time) for NSW 190 visa with 70 (+5) points*

Hi
Can anyone tell me how long the waiting time for an NSW 190 invitation for both accountants and auditors with 70 (+5) so in total 75 points. If I lodge an EOI within few days, how long should I wait for an invitation? and how long would the processing time take to get my 190 visa confirmation? Would there be a chance to get my visa confirmed before mid January? if not then how long would it take?
Please help me out
Thanks in advance!!

Point test
Age - 30
English - 20
Qualification - 15
Australian study requirement - 5

+ NSW nomination - 5

= 75 points


----------



## sultan_azam

lcm1215 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me how long the waiting time for an NSW 190 invitation for both accountants and auditors with 70 (+5) so in total 75 points. If I lodge an EOI within few days, how long should I wait for an invitation? and how long would the processing time take to get my 190 visa confirmation? Would there be a chance to get my visa confirmed before mid January? if not then how long would it take?
> Please help me out
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Point test
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Qualification - 15
> Australian study requirement - 5
> 
> + NSW nomination - 5
> 
> = 75 points



date on myimmitracker for 190 suggests that you will get invitation from NSW within 10-20 days

but why dont you wish to try luck with 189 ??? it may also take 10-20 days to receive invite for 189


----------



## ozland0123

Axeem said:


> Processing team was Brisbane. The CO contacted once but the Skill Support officers contacted twice.


.

Skill Support Officers contacted ? What For ? Please.


----------



## EnITeeIEn

jitin81 said:


> Congratulations! Which team was it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


GSM Adelaide.


----------



## EnITeeIEn

Thank you all for the wishes. All the best to everyone!!


----------



## ariin

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)


Congrats Jontymorgan


----------



## ariin

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


gr8 new congrats


----------



## tikki2282

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Work experience: 0 points
> 
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> 
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> 
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> 
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> 
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> 
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> 
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> 
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> 
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> 
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> 
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> 
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> 
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> 
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)




Many congratulations mate.


----------



## Sandyimmi

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


Congrats...PCC is valid for 12 months right? Why you were asked to redo it?


----------



## andreyx108b

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> Education: 15 points
> 
> Work experience: 0 points
> 
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> 
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> 
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> 
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> 
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> 
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> 
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> 
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> 
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> 
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> 
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> 
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> 
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> 
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)




Congrats!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

:rockon::rockonear Forum Members...
I got my grant yesterday with the grace of Allah. I would like to thank you all for your outstanding support,If I say it would not be possible without consulting the forum then its True.I have got all the basics and the tricks to got quick grant from Fellow members and believe me thats the only thing which let me go through this process. When I used to read that someone got Grant without verification/issue or in less time,I used to think that they are lucky people and Now I am One.
I got grant in less than 2 months without any verification or further requirements.It was magical for me.Now being a parent,I know how important is PR for me and my kids future. I got depressed by this forum if someone shares that its been so much time and they are not getting grant,I got tensed in this forum when someone got grant in 2 weeks and we did not. But Now I am happy,been a very hard journey but it pays off very well.
All the very best to you,InshAllah we all will be through sooner or later..just do not loose 
hope....and now I will use all the emoticons ,I always wanted to :usa2::target::rockon::caked::flypig::yield::grouphug:

Timeline: SA Invitation:23rd September 2016
Visa Lodged along : 7th October 2016
Documents Uploaded(All+Medical+Form 80+ Form 1221):14 October 2016
CO Contact for polio certificate: 17 October 2016
Respond to Co and uploaded certificate: 18 October 2016

GRANT: 28 NOVEMBER 2016
IED: JUNE 2017


----------



## ozland0123

cataliya said:


> Dear Forum Members...
> I got my grant yesterday with the grace of Allah. I would like to thank you all for your outstanding support,If I say it would not be possible without consulting the forum then its True.I have got all the basics and the tricks to got quick grant from Fellow members and believe me thats the only thing which let me go through this process. When I used to read that someone got Grant without verification/issue or in less time,I used to think that they are lucky people and Now I am One.
> I got grant in less than 2 months without any verification or further requirements.It was magical for me.Now being a parent,I know how important is PR for me and my kids future. I got depressed by this forum if someone shares that its been so much time and they are not getting grant,I got tensed in this forum when someone got grant in 2 weeks and we did not. But Now I am happy,been a very hard journey but it pays off very well.
> All the very best to you,InshAllah we all will be through sooner or later..just do not loose
> hope....and now I will use all the emoticons ,I always wanted to


Congratulations.. Wish you safe journey ahead.yours timeline please and processing team.


----------



## andreyx108b

cataliya said:


> :rockon::rockonear Forum Members...
> 
> I got my grant yesterday with the grace of Allah. I would like to thank you all for your outstanding support,If I say it would not be possible without consulting the forum then its True.I have got all the basics and the tricks to got quick grant from Fellow members and believe me thats the only thing which let me go through this process. When I used to read that someone got Grant without verification/issue or in less time,I used to think that they are lucky people and Now I am One.
> 
> I got grant in less than 2 months without any verification or further requirements.It was magical for me.Now being a parent,I know how important is PR for me and my kids future. I got depressed by this forum if someone shares that its been so much time and they are not getting grant,I got tensed in this forum when someone got grant in 2 weeks and we did not. But Now I am happy,been a very hard journey but it pays off very well.
> 
> All the very best to you,InshAllah we all will be through sooner or later..just do not loose
> 
> hope....and now I will use all the emoticons ,I always wanted to :usa2::target::rockon::caked::flypig::yield::grouphug:




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

cataliya said:


> :rockon::rockonear Forum Members...
> I got my grant yesterday with the grace of Allah. I would like to thank you all for your outstanding support,If I say it would not be possible without consulting the forum then its True.I have got all the basics and the tricks to got quick grant from Fellow members and believe me thats the only thing which let me go through this process. When I used to read that someone got Grant without verification/issue or in less time,I used to think that they are lucky people and Now I am One.
> I got grant in less than 2 months without any verification or further requirements.It was magical for me.Now being a parent,I know how important is PR for me and my kids future. I got depressed by this forum if someone shares that its been so much time and they are not getting grant,I got tensed in this forum when someone got grant in 2 weeks and we did not. But Now I am happy,been a very hard journey but it pays off very well.
> All the very best to you,InshAllah we all will be through sooner or later..just do not loose
> hope....and now I will use all the emoticons ,I always wanted to :usa2::target::rockon::caked::flypig::yield::grouphug:


Congratulations...
Processing team and co ??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

ozland0123 said:


> Congratulations.. Wish you safe journey ahead.yours timeline please and processing team.


thank you so much

Timeline: SA Invitation:23rd September 2016
Visa Lodged along : 7th October 2016
Documents Uploaded(All+Medical+Form 80+ Form 1221):14 October 2016
CO Contact for polio certificate: 17 October 2016
Respond to Co and uploaded certificate: 18 October 2016

GRANT: 28 NOVEMBER 2016
IED: JUNE 2017


----------



## cataliya

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## cataliya

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations...
> Processing team and co ??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you & All the best to you

Co was from Adelaide


----------



## ozland0123

cataliya said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.. Wish you safe journey ahead.yours timeline please and processing team.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> Timeline: SA Invitation:23rd September 2016
> Visa Lodged along : 7th October 2016
> Documents Uploaded(All+Medical+Form 80+ Form 1221):14 October 2016
> CO Contact for polio certificate: 17 October 2016
> Respond to Co and uploaded certificate: 18 October 2016
> 
> GRANT: 28 NOVEMBER 2016
> IED: JUNE 2017
Click to expand...

Yours Processing Team and CO


----------



## cataliya

ozland0123 said:


> Yours Processing Team and CO


Adelaide
Co name was peter


----------



## Bullet2424

cataliya said:


> Thank you & All the best to you
> 
> Co was from Adelaide


Congrats..Who was your CO?


----------



## ozland0123

cataliya said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours Processing Team and CO
> 
> 
> 
> Adelaide
> Co name was peter
Click to expand...

you were really and you are really lucky. Adelaide team is faster then that of Brisbane. Just pray we get our grant too from Brisbane Team


----------



## cataliya

cataliya said:


> Thank you & All the best to you
> 
> Co was from Adelaide


Thank you


----------



## cataliya

ozland0123 said:


> you were really and you are really lucky. Adelaide team is faster then that of Brisbane. Just pray we get our grant too from Brisbane Team


Thankyou, I also heard the same news that Adelaide team is faster than Brisbane. But Whatever Allah wants that always happens in its correct team. so InshAllah you will also get your golden Email Soon....Just Donot loose hope.


----------



## joy.verma

Can someone else collect pcc from the passport office on my behalf?? 

If yes then is there any procedure for it??


----------



## jontymorgan

cataliya said:


> :rockon::rockonear Forum Members...
> I got my grant yesterday with the grace of Allah. I would like to thank you all for your outstanding support,If I say it would not be possible without consulting the forum then its True.I have got all the basics and the tricks to got quick grant from Fellow members and believe me thats the only thing which let me go through this process. When I used to read that someone got Grant without verification/issue or in less time,I used to think that they are lucky people and Now I am One.
> I got grant in less than 2 months without any verification or further requirements.It was magical for me.Now being a parent,I know how important is PR for me and my kids future. I got depressed by this forum if someone shares that its been so much time and they are not getting grant,I got tensed in this forum when someone got grant in 2 weeks and we did not. But Now I am happy,been a very hard journey but it pays off very well.
> All the very best to you,InshAllah we all will be through sooner or later..just do not loose
> hope....and now I will use all the emoticons ,I always wanted to :usa2::target::rockon::caked::flypig::yield::grouphug:
> 
> Timeline: SA Invitation:23rd September 2016
> Visa Lodged along : 7th October 2016
> Documents Uploaded(All+Medical+Form 80+ Form 1221):14 October 2016
> CO Contact for polio certificate: 17 October 2016
> Respond to Co and uploaded certificate: 18 October 2016
> 
> GRANT: 28 NOVEMBER 2016
> IED: JUNE 2017


Congratulations...we applied to the same state and your timeline is very similar to mine!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jontymorgan said:


> I am happy to inform you that I received my visa grant today. Thank you to everyone on this forum for their helpful advice. Wishing you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my points and full timeline:
> 
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Age: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (IELTS general) - L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0): 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 65 +5
> 
> IELTS (General): 19/05/2016
> IELTS (Academic): 25/06/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment submitted: 08/07/2016
> ICAA skills and employment assessment received: 17/08/2016
> EOI submitted: 17/08/2016
> South Australia SS lodged: 17/08/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 05/09/2016
> South Australia SS invite: 07/10/2016
> Applied for visa and uploaded docs: 07/10/2016
> CO assignment: 17/10/2016
> Employer verification (email and phone): 18/10/2016
> Grant: 29/11/2016
> 
> All documents uploaded at time of application including PCCs, medicals, form 80 (both me and spouse), form 1221 (both me and spouse)


*@jontymorgan* - Many Congratulations !


----------



## Imran_Taufique

EnITeeIEn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After 8 months of patiently waiting........it's finally come.......below is the timeline
> 
> 261112 - Systems Analyst
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 0 points
> English (PTE) - 90: 20 points
> State sponsorship: 5 points
> Total: 60 +5
> 
> PTE: 22/07/2015
> ACS Assessment: 25/08/2015 (2.6 Yrs Relevant)
> EOI submitted: 25/08/2015
> VIC SS lodged: 02/09/2015
> VIC SS Rejected: 18/09/2015
> NSW SS Invite: 25/02/2016
> NSW SS Approved: 08/03/2016
> Visa Lodged: 25/03/2016
> Medicals and PCC completed: 30/03/2016
> Uploaded docs: 30/03/2016
> CO Contact 1: 04/05/2016 (Certified Birth Certificate)
> CO Contact 2: 28/10/2016 (PCC Expired - ReDo)
> Grant: 28/11/2016 (11:56 AM IST)


*@EnITeeIEn* - Finally !!  Congratulations ! your wait gets over


----------



## Imran_Taufique

cataliya said:


> :rockon::rockonear Forum Members...
> I got my grant yesterday with the grace of Allah. I would like to thank you all for your outstanding support,If I say it would not be possible without consulting the forum then its True.I have got all the basics and the tricks to got quick grant from Fellow members and believe me thats the only thing which let me go through this process. When I used to read that someone got Grant without verification/issue or in less time,I used to think that they are lucky people and Now I am One.
> I got grant in less than 2 months without any verification or further requirements.It was magical for me.Now being a parent,I know how important is PR for me and my kids future. I got depressed by this forum if someone shares that its been so much time and they are not getting grant,I got tensed in this forum when someone got grant in 2 weeks and we did not. But Now I am happy,been a very hard journey but it pays off very well.
> All the very best to you,InshAllah we all will be through sooner or later..just do not loose
> hope....and now I will use all the emoticons ,I always wanted to :usa2::target::rockon::caked::flypig::yield::grouphug:
> 
> Timeline: SA Invitation:23rd September 2016
> Visa Lodged along : 7th October 2016
> Documents Uploaded(All+Medical+Form 80+ Form 1221):14 October 2016
> CO Contact for polio certificate: 17 October 2016
> Respond to Co and uploaded certificate: 18 October 2016
> 
> GRANT: 28 NOVEMBER 2016
> IED: JUNE 2017


*@cataliya* - Alhamdulillah ! Mubarak ho !


----------



## Imran_Taufique

nevergone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will make my first entry to Sydney on 5th December this year with my family. My visa type is NSW 190. My queries are:
> 
> 1. Do I need to inform NSW govt regarding my visit? I will only stay for 10 days in a hotel.
> 2. I am going to switch my job next month after coming back from Australia. Is it necessary to inform DIBP regarding this job switch since my visa has already been granted?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


*@nevergone* - 
1. I would say, you initial visit is for VISA activation. Thus, unless you are getting a house no need to worry about informing NSW.

2. I do not believe that once you receive your PR, you need to worry about informing DIBP about your job etc.... Those things are necessary before the GRANT buddy!


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Can someone else collect pcc from the passport office on my behalf??
> 
> If yes then is there any procedure for it??


no

you yourself have to visit psk to collect pcc


----------



## sabhishek982

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@nevergone* -
> 1. I would say, you initial visit is for VISA activation. Thus, unless you are getting a house no need to worry about informing NSW.
> 
> 2. I do not believe that once you receive your PR, you need to worry about informing DIBP about your job etc.... Those things are necessary before the GRANT buddy!



Hi Imran,

What documents did you provide for your employment proof before and after CO contacted you?

Thanks!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sabhishek982 said:


> Hi Imran,
> 
> What documents did you provide for your employment proof before and after CO contacted you?
> 
> Thanks!


*@sabhishek982* - Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16.


----------



## sabhishek982

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@sabhishek982* - Employment proof - All Joining/Appraisal/Release Letters, Payslips, Tax proof, Form 16.


Ok! What did CO specially ask you for the employment proof? You must have already uploaded all the documents when you applied for the VISA right?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sabhishek982 said:


> Ok! What did CO specially ask you for the employment proof? You must have already uploaded all the documents when you applied for the VISA right?


*@sabhishek982 *- No, I had not uploaded these upfront. Thus, I uploaded these when CO requested for employment proof. As, initially I had uploaded only the affidavits which I had provided during my ACS ...


----------



## sabhishek982

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@sabhishek982 *- No, I had not uploaded these upfront. Thus, I uploaded these when CO requested for employment proof. As, initially I had uploaded only the affidavits which I had provided during my ACS ...


Sounds good. Did you provide payslips of all months from each employer?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sabhishek982 said:


> Sounds good. Did you provide payslips of all months from each employer?


*@sabhishek982* - No. I gave whatever I had. I did not have payslips for first ~3 years (out of 12yrs) of my career.


----------



## sabhishek982

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@sabhishek982* - No. I gave whatever I had. I did not have payslips for first ~3 years (out of 12yrs) of my career.


Exactly, I also have the same problem. I dont have pay slips for initial 3 years when I changed 2 companies. And unfortunately I only have offer letter, relieving letters only combined with Stat Declarations for all the companies. Are these documents enough?


----------



## cataliya

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@cataliya* - Alhamdulillah ! Mubarak ho !


Thank you Imran, Thankyou so much and all the best for you too...


----------



## theNovice

*NSW Visa Appl question*

I am stuck at ques # 17 of Form 80.

I have been to USA twice (3 months each) and a 7 day trip to Singapore. Should I mention addresses of USA and singapore in my Last 10 years address history?

Thanks in advance!
:help:


----------



## cataliya

jontymorgan said:


> Congratulations...we applied to the same state and your timeline is very similar to mine!


Hi..
I always used to c your time line..Its almost same and we get the grant at the same time. Congrats for your grant...Do share your plans to reach australia....may be we can meet up there


----------



## vinodn007

Congratulations to all who got their grants..

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## cataliya

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


Thanks vinod....All the best to you


----------



## bvinayb

Should we compile all the character /PCC certificates into a document before uploading the file for Visa or should be upload it separately. for e.g. I have PCC from India and UK should I compile it together or upload individually?

Can anyone help me with this please?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sabhishek982 said:


> Exactly, I also have the same problem. I dont have pay slips for initial 3 years when I changed 2 companies. And unfortunately I only have offer letter, relieving letters only combined with Stat Declarations for all the companies. Are these documents enough?


*@sabhishek982* - I would say, do as I did. Upload whatever you have and sit tight. As in my case, let's hope the CO feels satisfied enough with the joining / release letters. Who knows maybe payslips are only *additional* evidence for them. Anyways, I wish you the best of luck as we can upload and pray. Do that, leave the worries for later


----------



## Imran_Taufique

theNovice said:


> I am stuck at ques # 17 of Form 80.
> 
> I have been to USA twice (3 months each) and a 7 day trip to Singapore. Should I mention addresses of USA and singapore in my Last 10 years address history?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> :help:


*@theNovice* - Let me tell you from my case. I had only provided the addresses the section 17 where I *RESIDED* like *LONG*. I mean not day trip or short trips. Those are considered as Travels. I never mentioned those things in this section. 

Mention wherever you resided. If you stayed in some country for months due to work, then do mention that. But if your visit prolonged only only for few days (or week or two), as per my understanding that is not what is needed in this section.

Relax! 

...and complete this section and upload your Form 80  I wish you lots of luck !!


----------



## PARAG

Hi ,

Can anyone help understanding changes in VIC rule.According to new rule for VIC State Sponsorship, people with ICT skills 457 are eligible to apply or is there a closure for them as well?

Thanks


----------



## Imran_Taufique

bvinayb said:


> Should we compile all the character /PCC certificates into a document before uploading the file for Visa or should be upload it separately. for e.g. I have PCC from India and UK should I compile it together or upload individually?
> 
> Can anyone help me with this please?


*@bvinayb* - Upload as your get your PCCs bro...! I did the same.. as some country could take 3-4 weeks while other maybe 3-4 days.

Other docs you maybe already having with no other external dependency thus it would be a good idea to merge them together as much as possible to save doc count.

Wish you luck !


----------



## Panch

*Visa granted*

Dear All,
I have received my Visa grant on 28-11-2016. This group has been wonderful for obtaining information that are related to Visa. Good luck.

Below are my points break up:
===================
Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO: 261311)
Age: 30
Education: 15
Exp: 10
English: 6.5 in all
SS (QLD): 5
Lodgment date : 24-09-2016
CO contact: 12-10-2016
Responded to CO: 03-11-2016
Grant date: 28-11-2016


----------



## Mitul Patel

Panch said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my Visa grant on 28-11-2016. This group has been wonderful for obtaining information that are related to Visa. Good luck.
> 
> Below are my points break up:
> ===================
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO: 261311)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Exp: 10
> English: 6.5 in all
> SS (QLD): 5
> Lodgment date : 24-09-2016
> CO contact: 12-10-2016
> Responded to CO: 03-11-2016
> Grant date: 28-11-2016


Many Congratulations !! All d best for future journey...
Any employment verification ? 
Which CO?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Panch said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my Visa grant on 28-11-2016. This group has been wonderful for obtaining information that are related to Visa. Good luck.
> 
> Below are my points break up:
> ===================
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO: 261311)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Exp: 10
> English: 6.5 in all
> SS (QLD): 5
> Lodgment date : 24-09-2016
> CO contact: 12-10-2016
> Responded to CO: 03-11-2016
> Grant date: 28-11-2016


*@Panch* - Congratulations !!  Wish you luck ahead....


----------



## Panch

Mitul Patel said:


> Panch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> I have received my Visa grant on 28-11-2016. This group has been wonderful for obtaining information that are related to Visa. Good luck.
> 
> Below are my points break up:
> ===================
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO: 261311)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Exp: 10
> English: 6.5 in all
> SS (QLD): 5
> Lodgment date : 24-09-2016
> CO contact: 12-10-2016
> Responded to CO: 03-11-2016
> Grant date: 28-11-2016
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations !! All d best for future journey...
> Any employment verification ?
> Which CO?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thank you Mitul Patel.
CO - ADELAIDE 
No employment verification.


----------



## tikki2282

Panch said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my Visa grant on 28-11-2016. This group has been wonderful for obtaining information that are related to Visa. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my points break up:
> 
> ===================
> 
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO: 261311)
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Exp: 10
> 
> English: 6.5 in all
> 
> SS (QLD): 5
> 
> Lodgment date : 24-09-2016
> 
> CO contact: 12-10-2016
> 
> Responded to CO: 03-11-2016
> 
> Grant date: 28-11-2016




Congratulations mate.


----------



## visa190qld

rameshbestha said:


> :clockay 151 waiting is still going on:clock::clock::frusty::doh:


i am Day 293 ray::rofl::lock1:


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Should we compile all the character /PCC certificates into a document before uploading the file for Visa or should be upload it separately. for e.g. I have PCC from India and UK should I compile it together or upload individually?
> 
> Can anyone help me with this please?


that is a nice idea, on first page provide table of contents 



PCC India - page 2

PCC UK - page 3 

and likewise


----------



## nevergone

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@nevergone* -
> 
> 1. I would say, you initial visit is for VISA activation. Thus, unless you are getting a house no need to worry about informing NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I do not believe that once you receive your PR, you need to worry about informing DIBP about your job etc.... Those things are necessary before the GRANT buddy!




Thanks a lot buddy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

theNovice said:


> I am stuck at ques # 17 of Form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been to USA twice (3 months each) and a 7 day trip to Singapore. Should I mention addresses of USA and singapore in my Last 10 years address history?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> :help:




I would have. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eage

5 months completed today.. waiting .......


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Panch said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received my Visa grant on 28-11-2016. This group has been wonderful for obtaining information that are related to Visa. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Below are my points break up:
> 
> ===================
> 
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO: 261311)
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Exp: 10
> 
> English: 6.5 in all
> 
> SS (QLD): 5
> 
> Lodgment date : 24-09-2016
> 
> CO contact: 12-10-2016
> 
> Responded to CO: 03-11-2016
> 
> Grant date: 28-11-2016




Congratulations ...  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@theNovice* - Let me tell you from my case. I had only provided the addresses the section 17 where I *RESIDED* like *LONG*. I mean not day trip or short trips. Those are considered as Travels. I never mentioned those things in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> Mention wherever you resided. If you stayed in some country for months due to work, then do mention that. But if your visit prolonged only only for few days (or week or two), as per my understanding that is not what is needed in this section.
> 
> 
> 
> Relax!
> 
> 
> 
> ...and complete this section and upload your Form 80  I wish you lots of luck !!




Thanks Imran, that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

Dear all,

I need guidance on how to fill IMMI account details for Spouse:-

On spouse passport, the Surname is blank and given name is FULL NAME.

For example:

Passport Surname - <Blank>
Passport given name – Dinesh Sharma

Please confirm *how to enter this as we cannot leave the Surname section blank* while filling IMMI account. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## rahejarajeev

Panch said:


> Dear All,
> I have received my Visa grant on 28-11-2016. This group has been wonderful for obtaining information that are related to Visa. Good luck.
> 
> Below are my points break up:
> ===================
> Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO: 261311)
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Exp: 10
> English: 6.5 in all
> SS (QLD): 5
> Lodgment date : 24-09-2016
> CO contact: 12-10-2016
> Responded to CO: 03-11-2016
> Grant date: 28-11-2016


Hi Panch,
Congrats, I am surprised to see QLD giving Visa Grant to ICT occupation. How you did it man? I am an ICT Business Analyst 261111. Can I also apply ? If yes then submission of EOI with QLD is enough or I need to apply on their website? Pls confirm . Congrats once again for your invite.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Mbhasin

meraprvisa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need guidance on how to fill IMMI account details for Spouse:-
> 
> On spouse passport, the Surname is blank and given name is FULL NAME.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Passport Surname -
> Passport given name – Dinesh Sharma
> 
> Please confirm *how to enter this as we cannot leave the Surname section blank* while filling IMMI account.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Surname is Sharma ,I believe that is surname 
First name Dinesh 

I also have same issue ,but at the time of eoi and other application filling I places it as surname and firstname


----------



## numero_uno

joy.verma said:


> Can someone else collect pcc from the passport office on my behalf??
> 
> If yes then is there any procedure for it??


No...you have to go along with an ID proof, they denied me though I went to collect my wife's PCC.


----------



## meraprvisa

Mbhasin said:


> Surname is Sharma ,I believe that is surname
> First name Dinesh
> 
> I also have same issue ,but at the time of eoi and other application filling I places it as surname and firstname



Thanks for your reply....

but i read somewhere that if your passport carries no surname then you need capture your whole name as FAMILY NAME on IMMI account and leave GIVEN NAME Blank...

also, IMMI account helps says the same.... i guess but not sure... source info friend....

anyone who can confirm the same......


----------



## Mbhasin

meraprvisa said:


> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> but i read somewhere that if your passport carries no surname then you need capture your whole name as FAMILY NAME on IMMI account and leave GIVEN NAME Blank...
> 
> also, IMMI account helps says the same.... i guess but not sure... source info friend....
> 
> anyone who can confirm the same......


That is good info ,did yu write to drop,they are fast in replying


----------



## Mbhasin

meraprvisa said:


> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> but i read somewhere that if your passport carries no surname then you need capture your whole name as FAMILY NAME on IMMI account and leave GIVEN NAME Blank...
> 
> also, IMMI account helps says the same.... i guess but not sure... source info friend....
> 
> anyone who can confirm the same......


Can yu post the link of immi here


----------



## Aussiespain

Hello everybody. My husband has applied for a 190 skilled nominated visa under ANZSCO 312112 Building Associate (have seen no one applying under this code in this forum). 
The timelines are:

IELTS 10 pts (16/03/15)
Age 15pts
Occupation 15pts
Experience 15pts
EOI VIC (55 + 5pts). Submitted twice: first in May 2015 was rejectec, second in May 2016.
VIC invitation 12/08/2016
VISA application lodge 30/09/2016 (all docs uploaded, including PCC, but Medicals)
CO Contacted 10/10/2016 (GSM Adelaide: Emily) for Medicals and sent a check list. Noticed that my English certificate had already expired therefore, I had to resit it. Medicals were completed on Nov 6th and English certificate was uploaded on Nov 12th. 


Hope the Visa to be granted soon..... It would be a great Christmas present!:fingerscrossed:

Thank you all for the info posted. It is really helpfull


----------



## Rohit R

*Employment documents*

Hey Guys,

One quick question !! Should i merge all employment related documents like reference letter, payslips, bank statements, tax documents,joining letter etc in one file or should i upload them separately ? I have worked only in one company. Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## toAustralia

meraprvisa said:


> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> but i read somewhere that if your passport carries no surname then you need capture your whole name as FAMILY NAME on IMMI account and leave GIVEN NAME Blank...
> 
> also, IMMI account helps says the same.... i guess but not sure... source info friend....
> 
> anyone who can confirm the same......


I had the same issue. In My spouse's passport the surname field was blank and the given name field had the full name. 

I wrote the full name in the space provided for FAMILY NAME and left the GIVEN NAME blank. 

Can you please share the immi account help link that you read.

Regards.

233512


----------



## bvinayb

*Form 1221 Q43*

Hi guys,

Can you please guide me for Q43 on form 1221?

Also - is it ok to leave the fields blank when not applicable or should we add N/A?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mbhasin

Hello

One of the member highlighted the given name issue ,so I checked mine , unfortunately in my passport the surname is empty and given name is "Manish Bhasin",please advice what I should enter while applying visa when in the case of eoi and Vic ss application I entered the surname Bhasin and first-name as Manish .


----------



## joy.verma

Hello guys, 


On this forum I have read that documents either needs to be colored or certified if black and white but on skillselect website under documents check list, it is mentioned that all the documents needs to be certified other than pcc.. 

Please help me with this confusion...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

joy.verma said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> On this forum I have read that documents either needs to be colored or certified if black and white but on skillselect website under documents check list, it is mentioned that all the documents needs to be certified other than pcc..
> 
> Please help me with this confusion...


*@joy.verma* - If you are uploading coloured docs then they are good enough and additional attestation/certification is needed. If you are uploading Black and white copy of the original (Xerox) then in that case that would need to be certified/Notarised. 

In PCC colour scan of the orignal is expected to be uploaded.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Aussiespain said:


> Hello everybody. My husband has applied for a 190 skilled nominated visa under ANZSCO 312112 Building Associate (have seen no one applying under this code in this forum).
> The timelines are:
> 
> IELTS 10 pts (16/03/15)
> Age 15pts
> Occupation 15pts
> Experience 15pts
> EOI VIC (55 + 5pts). Submitted twice: first in May 2015 was rejectec, second in May 2016.
> VIC invitation 12/08/2016
> VISA application lodge 30/09/2016 (all docs uploaded, including PCC, but Medicals)
> CO Contacted 10/10/2016 (GSM Adelaide: Emily) for Medicals and sent a check list. Noticed that my English certificate had already expired therefore, I had to resit it. Medicals were completed on Nov 6th and English certificate was uploaded on Nov 12th.
> 
> 
> Hope the Visa to be granted soon..... It would be a great Christmas present!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you all for the info posted. It is really helpfull


*@Aussiespain* - Yeah a very suitable Christmas present if that happens . Wish you luck!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Rohit R said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> One quick question !! Should i merge all employment related documents like reference letter, payslips, bank statements, tax documents,joining letter etc in one file or should i upload them separately ? I have worked only in one company. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


*@Rohit R* - I did that. I embedded all my separately generated pdfs in a single docx file. This would save you on the file count. It worked for me!

Hope it helps.


----------



## Singh85

Good luck for new month of hope and desire.Hope December ends our waiting time and bestow with grants.
Cheers

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

I hit a roadblock when paying the visa fees. I tried paying through a Citibank debit card, which normally works with all international sites, but that didn't work. 
The other option is via PayPal. I have a PayPal account with the bank account already verified with direct debit enabled. Can I pay through PayPal? Any disadvantages of doing so? 

Also I've combined all salary slips for all years into one PDF which is less than 5 Mb. Similarly for the form 16 statements. Is this ok? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk804

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I hit a roadblock when paying the visa fees. I tried paying through a Citibank debit card, which normally works with all international sites, but that didn't work.
> The other option is via PayPal. I have a PayPal account with the bank account already verified with direct debit enabled. Can I pay through PayPal? Any disadvantages of doing so?
> 
> Also I've combined all salary slips for all years into one PDF which is less than 5 Mb. Similarly for the form 16 statements. Is this ok?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything below 5 mb is okay.

You can try forex card, hdfc gives within a day.... I got the card over the counter in morning and got activated by evening, 

And also do transfer few dollars extra to avoid last minute extra charges and avoid wasting a day!  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Imran_Taufique said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> On this forum I have read that documents either needs to be colored or certified if black and white but on skillselect website under documents check list, it is mentioned that all the documents needs to be certified other than pcc..
> 
> Please help me with this confusion...
> 
> 
> 
> *@joy.verma* - If you are uploading coloured docs then they are good enough and additional attestation/certification is needed. If you are uploading Black and white copy of the original (Xerox) then in that case that would need to be certified/Notarised.
> 
> In PCC colour scan of the orignal is expected to be uploaded.
> 
> I hope it helps.
Click to expand...

Imran thank you for your reply.. Yes that will work


----------



## Mitul Patel

Any grants today ??

Hope to see few more today as yesterday....

All D Best to all in q...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I hit a roadblock when paying the visa fees. I tried paying through a Citibank debit card, which normally works with all international sites, but that didn't work.
> The other option is via PayPal. I have a PayPal account with the bank account already verified with direct debit enabled. Can I pay through PayPal? Any disadvantages of doing so?
> 
> Also I've combined all salary slips for all years into one PDF which is less than 5 Mb. Similarly for the form 16 statements. Is this ok?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can pay through Paypal... see the link How to Pay

it is good to collate salary slips and form 16 in one page, just provide a TABLE OF CONTENTS on first page, so that case officer can easily go through the file w/o any hassles, make it easy for them to skim through


----------



## joy.verma

Guys, 


What to specify in file number option in form 1193 - communicating by email with dibp... 

I mean where to get the file number??


----------



## kpandey

Mitul Patel said:


> Any grants today ??
> 
> Hope to see few more today as yesterday....
> 
> All D Best to all in q...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


As far as I see, they were clearing backlog of Apr lodged applications in Nov. Hopefully they'll pick up their pace and we get our grants soon. 

Good luck


----------



## Jolly47

One of my friend got her grant today 190 visa. Don't know much about her timeline But she applied in June 2016 as registered nurse and got her grant today through Brisbane Gsm


kpandey said:


> Mitul Patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grants today ??
> 
> Hope to see few more today as yesterday....
> 
> All D Best to all in q...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I see, they were clearing backlog of Apr lodged applications in Nov. Hopefully they'll pick up their pace and we get our grants soon.
> 
> Good luck
Click to expand...


----------



## bvinayb

*form 80 and 1221*

Hi All,

Can anyone please help me on the below query please?

I have filled Form 80 and 1221 online then Printed the full form signed it and Scanned all the pages back again. Is this OK? I have filled all the form online instead of filling it out by Pen.

Will it be an issue? Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## meraprvisa

toAustralia said:


> I had the same issue. In My spouse's passport the surname field was blank and the given name field had the full name.
> 
> I wrote the full name in the space provided for FAMILY NAME and left the GIVEN NAME blank.
> 
> Can you please share the immi account help link that you read.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 233512



there is no such link... while filling the details on IMMI account, you will find a ? mark which gives tips to fill the details... i read that and accordingly submitted my application...


----------



## meraprvisa

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please help me on the below query please?
> 
> I have filled Form 80 and 1221 online then Printed the full form signed it and Scanned all the pages back again. Is this OK? I have filled all the form online instead of filling it out by Pen.
> 
> Will it be an issue? Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



info should be clear... doesn't matter if you are using pen.

it is acceptable..... 

my handwriting is bad so i am opting for online...

all the best to you...


----------



## Imran_Taufique

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please help me on the below query please?
> 
> I have filled Form 80 and 1221 online then Printed the full form signed it and Scanned all the pages back again. Is this OK? I have filled all the form online instead of filling it out by Pen.
> 
> Will it be an issue? Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


*@bvinayb* - I did the same. You are good to go.


----------



## bvinayb

meraprvisa said:


> info should be clear... doesn't matter if you are using pen.
> 
> it is acceptable.....
> 
> my handwriting is bad so i am opting for online...
> 
> all the best to you...


Thanks - yes filled online and scanned it with 100 dpi

All the best to you as well.

Thanks.


----------



## meraprvisa

hello,

anyone who can guide me on medicals. my HAP letter says that i need to take below tests.

can anyone tell me what they check for below tests?

*501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test*


----------



## Mitul Patel

meraprvisa said:


> hello,
> 
> anyone who can guide me on medicals. my HAP letter says that i need to take below tests.
> 
> can anyone tell me what they check for below tests?
> 
> *501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 707 HIV test*


501 - Physical Examination by Dr
Including Heart Rate, BP, Urine Sugar check..and overall health examination

502 - X Ray of chest

707 - blood test just for HIV

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

meraprvisa said:


> hello,
> 
> anyone who can guide me on medicals. my HAP letter says that i need to take below tests.
> 
> can anyone tell me what they check for below tests?
> 
> *501 Medical Examination
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> 707 HIV test*



Medical Examination - for blood pressure, eye sight 

chest x-ray for TB
blood test for HIV


having sugar is not an issue for visa health check


----------



## hemaa

*190 visa clarification*

Hi folks,
I have received invitation for NSW and I have submitted my Visa application after payment.
On the invoice I noted that my ImmiAccount Name is incorrect. My SURNAME spelling is wrong although, main applicant name is fine.
1)Will this have any impact in the process? I have corrected the Account name after seeing this mistake in the invoice. Should I request for a new invoice with correct name?
2) In how many days will be the case officer be assigned? 
3) Is it advisable to do HCC and PCC immediately after visa submission or shall I wait for a case office to be assigned and then go for this 
4) how many days will it take in total to get the PR after visa submission.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ibbz87

guys i went for polio vaccinatiom today and all the DHQ hospitsl staff gave me after vaccination was a small 6*4 size paper with a writing 
to whom it may concern.
it is certify that mr bla bla has veen given opv drops against polio with cnic and passport details and reference number and at the bottom stamp of the medical superintendent and his signature. it is not on something like letterhead etc.
would it suffice?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

ibbz87 said:


> guys i went for polio vaccinatiom today and all the DHQ hospitsl staff gave me after vaccination was a small 6*4 size paper with a writing
> to whom it may concern.
> it is certify that mr bla bla has veen given opv drops against polio with cnic and passport details and reference number and at the bottom stamp of the medical superintendent and his signature. it is not on something like letterhead etc.
> would it suffice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


like this


----------



## Mitul Patel

ibbz87 said:


> like this
> View attachment 72442


At what stage this certificate required? Means polio vaccination is must??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Mitul Patel said:


> At what stage this certificate required? Means polio vaccination is must??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


not from all countries.
but few

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

I have polio Certificate from Government of Pakistan letter head.


----------



## Jamil Sid

ibbz87 said:


> guys i went for polio vaccinatiom today and all the DHQ hospitsl staff gave me after vaccination was a small 6*4 size paper with a writing
> to whom it may concern.
> it is certify that mr bla bla has veen given opv drops against polio with cnic and passport details and reference number and at the bottom stamp of the medical superintendent and his signature. it is not on something like letterhead etc.
> would it suffice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Go to any governemnt hospital and get certificate on governement of pakistan letter head


----------



## ibbz87

Jamil Sid said:


> Go to any governemnt hospital and get certificate on governement of pakistan letter head


bro this is govt hospital a district headquarter.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

In my polio certificate they mention on top Governement and PK with logo and second line international certificate for polio vaccination.


----------



## ibbz87

Jamil Sid said:


> In my polio certificate they mention on top Governement and PK with logo and second line international certificate for polio vaccination.


i have seen that too but they are now using it only for saudi arabia. even pims islamabad is issuing in there on printed paper

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrywiz

My polio certificate was issued to me back in 2013 when i was travelling internationally. I uploaded the same to my immi account when applying for 190 visa in october. The CO has not asked for an updated one. Does this mean it will suffice?

One more question: if i move from USA to Pakistan during visa processing will it delay it as long as i submit change of circumstance form?
Thanks


----------



## Alexx1

Hi guys. I despera need some help.

My CO asked me for police clearence certificate and I got it today after 2 weeks of hardwork. But I noticed that mat my pcc says that ' this certificate may be valid for purposes of proceedings to USA'..

Would it make any big difference if I upload this one to immisccount? Or does it need to say Australia explicitly ..? Need some reply on this please.


----------



## harrywiz

I think it should be good. My local pcc says that too. Which state did you get it for?


----------



## joy.verma

Hello Team,

I need your help. I was filling my online visa application. I proceeded step by step and did complete filling the 17 pages. Then it asked the option to submit for processing.

Now my question is, where to attach documents that are mentioned on the document checklist of the website. I didnt get any option to attach my documents related to employement, graduation, personal etc etc.

Please help..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexx1

harrywiz said:


> I think it should be good. My local pcc says that too. Which state did you get it for?


Dear Harrywiz

I got it for ACT. What about u? 
And ur local pcc says country name other than australia too?


----------



## Alexx1

harrywiz said:


> I think it should be good. My local pcc says that too. Which state did you get it for?


They just need to know if I dont have any criminal record and as of yesterday I dont have any so I believe it should be fine. Its not easy to be in australia while getting ur documents ready back home. Its a painful process :/


----------



## harrywiz

Alexx1 said:


> Dear Harrywiz
> 
> I got it for ACT. What about u?
> And ur local pcc says country name other than australia too?


I meant to ask which usa state. I got it for florida. You have to get pcc for every state you stayed in for longer than 3 months i think. Also you have to get fbi clearance certificate.


----------



## harrywiz

joy.verma said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I need your help. I was filling my online visa application. I proceeded step by step and did complete filling the 17 pages. Then it asked the option to submit for processing.
> 
> Now my question is, where to attach documents that are mentioned on the document checklist of the website. I didnt get any option to attach my documents related to employement, graduation, personal etc etc.
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is option to attach under 'attach documents' tab when you log into immi account after submitting the visa form.


----------



## Alexx1

harrywiz said:


> I meant to ask which usa state. I got it for florida. You have to get pcc for every state you stayed in for longer than 3 months i think. Also you have to get fbi clearance certificate.


I have never been or lived in united states. This is a Pakistani clearence certificate. It should ideally say 'this may be used for the purpose of immigration in australia' but it says usa instead of australia. 
So I was wondering if that will be an issue with DIBP?


----------



## joy.verma

harrywiz said:


> There is option to attach under 'attach documents' tab when you log into immi account after submitting the visa form.




Ok perfect. Thank you for your reply.

That means initially i should fill the application, then after submitting the file i should go with the attach documents.

Perfect.


----------



## harrywiz

Alexx1 said:


> I have never been or lived in united states. This is a Pakistani clearence certificate. It should ideally say 'this may be used for the purpose of immigration in australia' but it says usa instead of australia.
> So I was wondering if that will be an issue with DIBP?


Ah yes my pakistani pcc says 'valid to submit in foreign embassies/consulates for visa/immigration purposes.' So ideally yours should have said that.


----------



## Alexx1

harrywiz said:


> Ah yes my pakistani pcc says 'valid to submit in foreign embassies/consulates for visa/immigration purposes.' So ideally yours should have said that.


So deoes it matter what country it says? My friend had no such mention of a country or immigration at all and she got her visa approved last week. Pakistani authorities have no set template for PCC I guess. So my curiosity is does it really matter because all they want to know is if I have any criminal record..


----------



## harrywiz

Alexx1 said:


> So deoes it matter what country it says? My friend had no such mention of a country or immigration at all and she got her visa approved last week. Pakistani authorities have no set template for PCC I guess. So my curiosity is does it really matter because all they want to know is if I have any criminal record..


I agree


----------



## amanaksh

Hello friends
Need your help, immi ask me fot ethiopian PCC because i lived in ethiopia for 2 years 2006-2008.
But for PCC ethiopia i have to visit ethiopia again. Is it possible to wave off and how
Thanks


----------



## Imran_Taufique

amanaksh said:


> Hello friends
> Need your help, immi ask me fot ethiopian PCC because i lived in ethiopia for 2 years 2006-2008.
> But for PCC ethiopia i have to visit ethiopia again. Is it possible to wave off and how
> Thanks


*@amanaksh* - I do not think waiver would be an option here buddy. See how you can try and obtain that. Via Embassy or self visit but GET IT. 

I wish you lots of luck for the tough task on your hands!


----------



## amanaksh

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@amanaksh* - I do not think waiver would be an option here buddy. See how you can try and obtain that. Via Embassy or self visit but GET IT.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you lots of luck for the tough task on your hands!




Yes i chkd that i have to visit or i have to appoint a lawyer for that


----------



## hemaa

joy.verma said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I need your help. I was filling my online visa application. I proceeded step by step and did complete filling the 17 pages. Then it asked the option to submit for processing.
> 
> Now my question is, where to attach documents that are mentioned on the document checklist of the website. I didnt get any option to attach my documents related to employement, graduation, personal etc etc.
> 
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks in advance.




I think only after you submit and make payment you can see attachment page. after making payment , click on reference number and then it shows attach documents options. just wait for one more person to confirm regarding this.


----------



## iamnoone

Guys for those who are lodging their visa, is there a question about previous travels to australia: Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

I just reviewed my submitted form and I can't remember that this was asked or if I answered it incorrectly, because it should be a yes.


----------



## harrywiz

*Bump...*

Bump



harrywiz said:


> My polio certificate was issued to me back in 2013 when i was travelling internationally. I uploaded the same to my immi account when applying for 190 visa in october. The CO has not asked for an updated one. Does this mean it will suffice?
> 
> One more question: if i move from USA to Pakistan during visa processing will it delay it as long as i submit change of circumstance form?
> Thanks


----------



## Alexx1

harrywiz said:


> Bump



Dear harry
My polio certificate was issued in Dec/2014 and since then I travlled to Pakistan twice and lived more than 28 days both of the time.
I uploaded the same certificate when I submitted my visa application on immi account and CO asked me to get an updated one. So I provided him a new one. 
My friend who also lived more than 28 days was not asked to provide an updated polio certificate. So i think you are fine and it really depends upon CO's discretion if they ask for it or just accept the old one.


----------



## Bullet2424

Got grant Today

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Bullet2424 said:


> Got grant Today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


congratulations


----------



## Bullet2424

sultan_azam said:


> congrtalations


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop

For those who already received their grant, how much time passed from dipb invitation until grant?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424

pipebritop said:


> For those who already received their grant, how much time passed from dipb invitation until grant?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Invite on Aug 1st
Visa lodge sep 14
GRANT TODAY

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop

Bullet2424 said:


> Invite on Aug 1st
> Visa lodge sep 14
> GRANT TODAY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Did they ask you for more info or this was a direct grant? Yo made your medicals before or after the CO allocation?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop

Bullet2424 said:


> Invite on Aug 1st
> Visa lodge sep 14
> GRANT TODAY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


And congratulations!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Bullet2424 said:


> Got grant Today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

Hi Guys,
While uploading the Visa Docs, I uploaded all the documents under Work Experience including resume. However, unknowingly I reuploaded my resume again through Attach documents and selecting Overseas work experience category.
Now on the list of documents "*Work experience Overseas Category"* is showing twice. One will all documents attached and other with only resume attached.

Is this going to be a problem?

Thanks.


----------



## iamnoone

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> While uploading the Visa Docs, I uploaded all the documents under Work Experience including resume. However, unknowingly I reuploaded my resume again through Attach documents and selecting Overseas work experience category.
> Now on the list of documents "*Work experience Overseas Category"* is showing twice. One will all documents attached and other with only resume attached.
> 
> Is this going to be a problem?
> 
> Thanks.


I had the same experience, but uploaded the documents anyway (twice). I don't think it should be an issue.

Btw, when you review your application (pdf), can you see the question :Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"?

My application form does not have the usual Yes or No answer to this, and I am wondering if I made an error completing the online form.


----------



## bvinayb

iamnoone said:


> I had the same experience, but uploaded the documents anyway (twice). I don't think it should be an issue.
> 
> Btw, when you review your application (pdf), can you see the question :Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"?
> 
> My application form does not have the usual Yes or No answer to this, and I am wondering if I made an error completing the online form.


Thanks for your reply. Do you think I should upload all the documents again? or just leave it as it is?

P.S. - With regard to your question - It is appearing as mentioned below 
Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
No

Thanks.


----------



## iamnoone

bvinayb said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you think I should upload all the documents again? or just leave it as it is?
> 
> P.S. - With regard to your question - It is appearing as mentioned below
> Previous travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> No
> 
> Thanks.


I suggest you leave it as such. Do you remember answering this question on the online form? I think I made a serious error again and have to inform DIBP of my previous travels to Australia.


----------



## bvinayb

iamnoone said:


> I suggest you leave it as such. Do you remember answering this question on the online form? I think I made a serious error again and have to inform DIBP of my previous travels to Australia.


Thanks - yes I will leave it as it is. As under one section, all the required documents are showing. 


Yes I think I remember selecting NO on page 5. I reckon u can just fill the change of circumstances form and inform them that you might have unknowingly put yes. My guess is - this shouldn't be a show stopper but a minor thing.

thanks


----------



## iamnoone

bvinayb said:


> Thanks - yes I will leave it as it is. As under one section, all the required documents are showing.
> 
> 
> Yes I think I remember selecting NO on page 5. I reckon u can just fill the change of circumstances form and inform them that you might have unknowingly put yes. My guess is - this shouldn't be a show stopper but a minor thing.
> 
> thanks


Thanks. I actually made 2 errors. One is this and another one about having lived outside my current country of residence. I just uploaded the updates to the application. I hope it will not be an issue. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bvinayb

iamnoone said:


> Thanks. I actually made 2 errors. One is this and another one about having lived outside my current country of residence. I just uploaded the updates to the application. I hope it will not be an issue. :fingerscrossed:


I don't think it will be a issue - at least you are informing them about this. 

Yes the country of residence question was bit confusing for me as well. I have been staying in Mauritius (country of residence) on an Indian passport and had added Mauritius in the answer but later realized that the question is asking you about the countries outside of your residence so had to take Mauritius out. 

Thanks.


----------



## iamnoone

Good luck to you mate. I hope these stupidity of mine doesn't cause me any issues.


----------



## bvinayb

iamnoone said:


> Good luck to you mate. I hope these stupidity of mine doesn't cause me any issues.


Good luck to you as well. Don't worry it will be all fine and hope Santa brings in the good news 

Thanks


----------



## meraprvisa

*Looking for expert guidance...*

My IMMI account is showing two reference numbers (EGO*******)

For one reference number the application type is POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA (189/190/489) this reference number EGO******** was generated using APPLY VISA button from Skill Select. I need to submit this reference number (current status: INCOMLET E)

The second reference number was already there as i already created IMMI account before 190 NSW Approval. The application type for this is MY HEALTH DECLARATION (i have already generated HAP ID using this). My medicals planned on 03Dec2016 so i am bit worried.

Anyone who can confirm if it is fine to keep both reference numbers?

OR

I need to submit POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA reference number and generate HAP Id from this reference number.

Is it fine to delete the MY HEALTH DECLARATION reference number?

many thanks for helping... i am seriously worried now... please help


----------



## jitin81

190 Visa 190 days. Application in received status. No news.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Eage

Dear All,

Finally, today after 5 months received Grant for myself,wife and my son with the grace of God.

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help and support given especially VIKASCHANDRA and DREAMSANJ who helped me answer my queries at anytime I posted.

Below is my time line

ACS positive = 9 Oct 2015 ( System Analyst). 261112
PTE 65+ = 2 March 2016
EOI submitted = 16 March 2016
Invitation = VIC (SS) 65 points = 16 Jun 2016
Visa Application = 30 June 2016
Co contacted = 29 July 2016 ( PCC for both)
AHC call = 5 Oct 2016
Team = BRISBANE
VISA Grant = 2 Dec 2016 (9.55 IST)
First Entry date = 7 July 2017.

I would also like add one more thing regarding the call with AHC DELHI. You may laugh at me but this what had happened. 

I received call around 12.15 afternoon that lady said that she is call from AHC DELHI.
I got panicked and because of this I couldn't explain my role and responsibilities to that lady.Imagine the lady said me that If I want I can speak in Hindi and then explain my roles. I said that is not an issue the only thing is I got panicked.
She asked my Senior Managers no I said her in polite manner that Mam I can't give you his number.I said that he might create some issues in future . I gave my manager number but she wanted to speak to my Senior Manager only. call got disconnected.
After 10mins another call from AHC this time a guy called and he said they wanted to give a second chance to me. This time I managed to explain only 4 points out of 15 points roles & responsibilities. He then asked me to submit the R/R Sheet which I Had submitted to ACS.
From 5 Oct to today's morning was my worst period of my life..

All the best to everyone.

Will update myimmitracker (my user ID is Nav1409)


Thanks
Navin.


----------



## Lady$Bird

I have submitted my application on 18-Nov and completed medicals on 30th, which was the only pending document. I still haven't got CO allocated or received any communications. My application status is Received. 
I can see that the CO will get allocated in one or two weeks usually and ask for additional documents if any.
Should I be worried ? 
Is there anyone here who is waiting for CO contact after submitting all the docs?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Eage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, today after 5 months received Grant for myself,wife and my son with the grace of God.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help and support given especially VIKASCHANDRA and DREAMSANJ who helped me answer my queries at anytime I posted.
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> ACS positive = 9 Oct 2015 ( System Analyst). 261112
> PTE 65+ = 2 March 2016
> EOI submitted = 16 March 2016
> Invitation = VIC (SS) 65 points = 16 Jun 2016
> Visa Application = 30 June 2016
> Co contacted = 29 July 2016 ( PCC for both)
> AHC call = 5 Oct 2016
> Team = BRISBANE
> VISA Grant = 2 Dec 2016 (9.55 IST)
> First Entry date = 7 July 2017.
> 
> I would also like add one more thing regarding the call with AHC DELHI. You may laugh at me but this what had happened.
> 
> I received call around 12.15 afternoon that lady said that she is call from AHC DELHI.
> I got panicked and because of this I couldn't explain my role and responsibilities to that lady.Imagine the lady said me that If I want I can speak in Hindi and then explain my roles. I said that is not an issue the only thing is I got panicked.
> She asked my Senior Managers no I said her in polite manner that Mam I can't give you his number.I said that he might create some issues in future . I gave my manager number but she wanted to speak to my Senior Manager only. call got disconnected.
> After 10mins another call from AHC this time a guy called and he said they wanted to give a second chance to me. This time I managed to explain only 4 points out of 15 points roles & responsibilities. He then asked me to submit the R/R Sheet which I Had submitted to ACS.
> From 5 Oct to today's morning was my worst period of my life..
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> Will update myimmitracker (my user ID is Nav1409)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Navin.


Congratulations..all d beat ahead...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Eage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, today after 5 months received Grant for myself,wife and my son with the grace of God.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help and support given especially VIKASCHANDRA and DREAMSANJ who helped me answer my queries at anytime I posted.
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> ACS positive = 9 Oct 2015 ( System Analyst). 261112
> PTE 65+ = 2 March 2016
> EOI submitted = 16 March 2016
> Invitation = VIC (SS) 65 points = 16 Jun 2016
> Visa Application = 30 June 2016
> Co contacted = 29 July 2016 ( PCC for both)
> AHC call = 5 Oct 2016
> Team = BRISBANE
> VISA Grant = 2 Dec 2016 (9.55 IST)
> First Entry date = 7 July 2017.
> 
> I would also like add one more thing regarding the call with AHC DELHI. You may laugh at me but this what had happened.
> 
> I received call around 12.15 afternoon that lady said that she is call from AHC DELHI.
> I got panicked and because of this I couldn't explain my role and responsibilities to that lady.Imagine the lady said me that If I want I can speak in Hindi and then explain my roles. I said that is not an issue the only thing is I got panicked.
> She asked my Senior Managers no I said her in polite manner that Mam I can't give you his number.I said that he might create some issues in future . I gave my manager number but she wanted to speak to my Senior Manager only. call got disconnected.
> After 10mins another call from AHC this time a guy called and he said they wanted to give a second chance to me. This time I managed to explain only 4 points out of 15 points roles & responsibilities. He then asked me to submit the R/R Sheet which I Had submitted to ACS.
> From 5 Oct to today's morning was my worst period of my life..
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> Will update myimmitracker (my user ID is Nav1409)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Navin.


Congrats Navin ! Ufff.........what a tragic story but really nice that you shared with us as it helps all of us to be prepared for such scenarios in future.
Best of luck for you future plans !!!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Bullet2424

pipebritop said:


> Did they ask you for more info or this was a direct grant? Yo made your medicals before or after the CO allocation?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


No more info other than Medicals. Took Medicals after visa lodge.

All the very best


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Bullet2424 said:


> Got grant Today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


*@Bullet2424* - Hey! Many Congratulations !!


----------



## jp416

Eage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, today after 5 months received Grant for myself,wife and my son with the grace of God.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help and support given especially VIKASCHANDRA and DREAMSANJ who helped me answer my queries at anytime I posted.
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> ACS positive = 9 Oct 2015 ( System Analyst). 261112
> PTE 65+ = 2 March 2016
> EOI submitted = 16 March 2016
> Invitation = VIC (SS) 65 points = 16 Jun 2016
> Visa Application = 30 June 2016
> Co contacted = 29 July 2016 ( PCC for both)
> AHC call = 5 Oct 2016
> Team = BRISBANE
> VISA Grant = 2 Dec 2016 (9.55 IST)
> First Entry date = 7 July 2017.
> 
> I would also like add one more thing regarding the call with AHC DELHI. You may laugh at me but this what had happened.
> 
> I received call around 12.15 afternoon that lady said that she is call from AHC DELHI.
> I got panicked and because of this I couldn't explain my role and responsibilities to that lady.Imagine the lady said me that If I want I can speak in Hindi and then explain my roles. I said that is not an issue the only thing is I got panicked.
> She asked my Senior Managers no I said her in polite manner that Mam I can't give you his number.I said that he might create some issues in future . I gave my manager number but she wanted to speak to my Senior Manager only. call got disconnected.
> After 10mins another call from AHC this time a guy called and he said they wanted to give a second chance to me. This time I managed to explain only 4 points out of 15 points roles & responsibilities. He then asked me to submit the R/R Sheet which I Had submitted to ACS.
> From 5 Oct to today's morning was my worst period of my life..
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> Will update myimmitracker (my user ID is Nav1409)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Navin.




Congratulations. Patience paid off well. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

meraprvisa said:


> *Looking for expert guidance...*
> 
> My IMMI account is showing two reference numbers (EGO*******)
> 
> For one reference number the application type is POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA (189/190/489) this reference number EGO******** was generated using APPLY VISA button from Skill Select. I need to submit this reference number (current status: INCOMLET E)
> 
> The second reference number was already there as i already created IMMI account before 190 NSW Approval. The application type for this is MY HEALTH DECLARATION (i have already generated HAP ID using this). My medicals planned on 03Dec2016 so i am bit worried.
> 
> Anyone who can confirm if it is fine to keep both reference numbers?
> 
> OR
> 
> I need to submit POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA reference number and generate HAP Id from this reference number.
> 
> Is it fine to delete the MY HEALTH DECLARATION reference number?
> 
> many thanks for helping... i am seriously worried now... please help



anyone who can help?


----------



## Jamil Sid

Lady$Bird said:


> I have submitted my application on 18-Nov and completed medicals on 30th, which was the only pending document. I still haven't got CO allocated or received any communications. My application status is Received.
> I can see that the CO will get allocated in one or two weeks usually and ask for additional documents if any.
> Should I be worried ?
> Is there anyone here who is waiting for CO contact after submitting all the docs?


CO will contact you, if there is anything missing in your application, If your application all the documents are well align then I hope so you will get Direct Grant.


----------



## Shefalik

With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support


----------



## meraprvisa

meraprvisa said:


> *Looking for expert guidance...*
> 
> My IMMI account is showing two reference numbers (EGO*******)
> 
> For one reference number the application type is POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA (189/190/489) this reference number EGO******** was generated using APPLY VISA button from Skill Select. I need to submit this reference number (current status: INCOMLET E)
> 
> The second reference number was already there as i already created IMMI account before 190 NSW Approval. The application type for this is MY HEALTH DECLARATION (i have already generated HAP ID using this). My medicals planned on 03Dec2016 so i am bit worried.
> 
> Anyone who can confirm if it is fine to keep both reference numbers?
> 
> OR
> 
> I need to submit POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA reference number and generate HAP Id from this reference number.
> 
> Is it fine to delete the MY HEALTH DECLARATION reference number?
> 
> many thanks for helping... i am seriously worried now... please help





Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support



congratulations....i need ur advice

My IMMI account is showing two reference numbers (EGO*******)

For one reference number the application type is POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA (189/190/489) this reference number EGO******** was generated using APPLY VISA button from Skill Select. I need to submit this reference number (current status: INCOMLET E)

The second reference number was already there as i already created IMMI account before 190 NSW Approval. The application type for this is MY HEALTH DECLARATION (i have already generated HAP ID using this). My medicals planned on 03Dec2016 so i am bit worried.

Anyone who can confirm if it is fine to keep both reference numbers?

OR

I need to submit POINT BASED SKILLED MIGRATION VISA reference number and generate HAP Id from this reference number.

Is it fine to delete the MY HEALTH DECLARATION reference number?

many thanks for helping... i am seriously worried ... please help


----------



## Lady$Bird

Jamil Sid said:


> CO will contact you, if there is anything missing in your application, If your application all the documents are well align then I hope so you will get Direct Grant.


I wish your words come true.
But I have seen posts saying that waiting for more than 100 days without any CO contacts. It really makes me worried.


----------



## Singh85

Eage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, today after 5 months received Grant for myself,wife and my son with the grace of God.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help and support given especially VIKASCHANDRA and DREAMSANJ who helped me answer my queries at anytime I posted.
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> ACS positive = 9 Oct 2015 ( System Analyst). 261112
> PTE 65+ = 2 March 2016
> EOI submitted = 16 March 2016
> Invitation = VIC (SS) 65 points = 16 Jun 2016
> Visa Application = 30 June 2016
> Co contacted = 29 July 2016 ( PCC for both)
> AHC call = 5 Oct 2016
> Team = BRISBANE
> VISA Grant = 2 Dec 2016 (9.55 IST)
> First Entry date = 7 July 2017.
> 
> I would also like add one more thing regarding the call with AHC DELHI. You may laugh at me but this what had happened.
> 
> I received call around 12.15 afternoon that lady said that she is call from AHC DELHI.
> I got panicked and because of this I couldn't explain my role and responsibilities to that lady.Imagine the lady said me that If I want I can speak in Hindi and then explain my roles. I said that is not an issue the only thing is I got panicked.
> She asked my Senior Managers no I said her in polite manner that Mam I can't give you his number.I said that he might create some issues in future . I gave my manager number but she wanted to speak to my Senior Manager only. call got disconnected.
> After 10mins another call from AHC this time a guy called and he said they wanted to give a second chance to me. This time I managed to explain only 4 points out of 15 points roles & responsibilities. He then asked me to submit the R/R Sheet which I Had submitted to ACS.
> From 5 Oct to today's morning was my worst period of my life..
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> Will update myimmitracker (my user ID is Nav1409)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Navin.


Congrats man...who was your co ?


sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## Mitul Patel

Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support


Congratulations... timeline pls

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support


Congratulations. which team and co name pls 

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## ibbz87

guys i have a situation.
my agent just called me about form 80 and he said that i might need pcc from islamabad too.
i am from jhelum city and spent 4 years of my uni in islamabad.
do i need to provide pcc from every city where i have lived more than 12 months in pakistan?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have a situation.
> my agent just called me about form 80 and he said that i might need pcc from islamabad too.
> i am from jhelum city and spent 4 years of my uni in islamabad.
> do i need to provide pcc from every city where i have lived more than 12 months in pakistan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


U have given pcc from police station ?
If yes.than u must take pcc from passport office. There is only one pcc of country according to my knowledge.

sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


----------



## Shefalik

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations... timeline pls
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks, Sharing the timelines

ANZSCO : 223311
EOI 190 points : 60+5 pts
EOI 190 Lodge date : 16/08/2016
SA Nomination application Lodge Date : 17/08/2016
EOI 190 Invite :06/10/2016'
Visa lodge: 15/10/2016
1st CO Contact(Form 80): 25/10/2016
Replied: 25/10/2016
Grant: 01/12/2016


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have a situation.
> my agent just called me about form 80 and he said that i might need pcc from islamabad too.
> i am from jhelum city and spent 4 years of my uni in islamabad.
> do i need to provide pcc from every city where i have lived more than 12 months in pakistan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


it has happened to another forum member, he has given pcc from competent authority, even then CO has asked to submit "character report" from competent authority from all places where he has stayed more then 12 months in past 10 years.

PS: I am talking about all places within a single country


----------



## Shefalik

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations. which team and co name pls
> 
> sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


Thanks!!!

Adelaide Team , CO Name : Simon


----------



## ibbz87

Singh85 said:


> U have given pcc from police station ?
> If yes.than u must take pcc from passport office. There is only one pcc of country according to my knowledge.
> 
> sent from my iPhone 7️⃣📱


well bro in pak it is not issued from passport office but from district police officer office. and problem is that they only issue it for the address mentioned on if card which is stupid i know

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> it has happened to another forum member, he has given pcc from competent authority, even then CO has asked to submit "character report" from competent authority from all places where he has stayed more then 12 months in past 10 years.
> 
> PS: I am talking about all places within a single country


well i dont know what to do about it now because issue is that pcc is issued for the addresses mentioned on id card only which is permanent address.
Islamabad police only issues pcc if you have some sort of address proof e.g. lease certificates etc.
i was student and was living in shared house with other students and ofcourse the contract was not in my name either.
we would simply pay monthly rent in cash and that is it.
whatvis the best course of action for me now?
please help
If i am unable to get pcc from islamabad, this would mean end of my journey...
stupid requirements

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shefalik

ibbz87 said:


> guys i have a situation.
> my agent just called me about form 80 and he said that i might need pcc from islamabad too.
> i am from jhelum city and spent 4 years of my uni in islamabad.
> do i need to provide pcc from every city where i have lived more than 12 months in pakistan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I think you only need one PCC for a country. Also pls check if PCC from Police is valid ..u may need to get the PCC from Passport office . ( For India: Australian Immigration says that PCC needs to be from Passport Office, PCC from police department does not work)


----------



## ibbz87

Shefalik said:


> I think you only need one PCC for a country. Also pls check if PCC from Police is valid ..u may need to get the PCC from Passport office . ( For India: Australian Immigration says that PCC needs to be from Passport Office, PCC from police department does not work)


no in pak passport office does not issue it and only district police officers issue it in pakistan.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> well i dont know what to do about it now because issue is that pcc is issued for the addresses mentioned on id card only which is permanent address.
> Islamabad police only issues pcc if you have some sort of address proof e.g. lease certificates etc.
> i was student and was living in shared house with other students and ofcourse the contract was not in my name either.
> we would simply pay monthly rent in cash and that is it.
> whatvis the best course of action for me now?
> please help
> If i am unable to get pcc from islamabad, this would mean end of my journey...
> stupid requirements
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



first of all ask your agent to forward you the communication received from DIBP, work accordingly

at least raise a formal application at police headquarters, if they deny then ask them to provide a formal letter stating reason of denial( i understand it is tough to get a letter from govt authority that too police), but try... at least you can show this proof to DIBP that you are struggling, they may waive the request if you show genuine documents stating your inability to present the requested documents


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> first of all ask your agent to forward you the communication received from DIBP, work accordingly
> 
> at least raise a formal application at police headquarters, if they deny then ask them to provide a formal letter stating reason of denial( i understand it is tough to get a letter from govt authority that too police), but try... at least you can show this proof to DIBP that you are struggling, they may waive the request if you show genuine documents stating your inability to present the requested documents


there is no request yet from DIBP, its the agent who raised this issue.
tbh i was travelling most of the time from my home city to islamabad which is 150km and takes 1.5 hours to get there.
i stayed less in islamabad and travelled most of the time 1.5 hours each side i.e. 3 hours travel every day on my own car when i attended uni.
so should i skip islamabad address and if DIBP ask me how i completed my studies in islamabd. I can tell them that i travelled most of the time 4 days a week and sometimes dtayed with friends.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> there is no request yet from DIBP, its the agent who raised this issue.
> tbh i was travelling most of the time from my home city to islamabad which is 150km and takes 1.5 hours to get there.
> i stayed less in islamabad and travelled most of the time 1.5 hours each side i.e. 3 hours travel every day on my own car when i attended uni.
> so should i skip islamabad address and if DIBP ask me how i completed my studies in islamabd. I can tell them that i travelled most of the time 4 days a week and sometimes dtayed with friends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


ask your agent to drink water and keep calm. 

wait untill DIBP asks for this


----------



## Mitul Patel

Shefalik said:


> Thanks, Sharing the timelines
> 
> ANZSCO : 223311
> EOI 190 points : 60+5 pts
> EOI 190 Lodge date : 16/08/2016
> SA Nomination application Lodge Date : 17/08/2016
> EOI 190 Invite :06/10/2016'
> Visa lodge: 15/10/2016
> 1st CO Contact(Form 80): 25/10/2016
> Replied: 25/10/2016
> Grant: 01/12/2016


That is quick grant...m also expecting..as our timelines r similar..
Anyway.. Enjoy

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> ask your agent to drink water and keep calm.
> 
> wait untill DIBP asks for this


bro but we have to submit address history for 10 years in form 80. and it is form 80 that need uploading so he raised this issue.
he did tell me that we can wait for co to request pcc from islamabad if we mention addresses anf then if he does so i have to provide it and that is where i hit the road becaise islamabd police need lease or rental contracts to show proof of address which is hard for a student to het hands on tbh.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

ibbz87 said:


> there is no request yet from DIBP, its the agent who raised this issue.
> tbh i was travelling most of the time from my home city to islamabad which is 150km and takes 1.5 hours to get there.
> i stayed less in islamabad and travelled most of the time 1.5 hours each side i.e. 3 hours travel every day on my own car when i attended uni.
> so should i skip islamabad address and if DIBP ask me how i completed my studies in islamabd. I can tell them that i travelled most of the time 4 days a week and sometimes dtayed with friends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Bro IBBZ,
Don't worry about it. Asked the agent that DIBP request it or not. If DIBP need it, so tell to agent to give you letter from the DIBP, in which CO request PCC from Islamabad. Take this letter and go to the concern police station. Hopefully police know about this situation and in couple of days, they will issue you.


----------



## bvinayb

ibbz87 said:


> bro but we have to submit address history for 10 years in form 80. and it is form 80 that need uploading so he raised this issue.
> he did tell me that we can wait for co to request pcc from islamabad if we mention addresses anf then if he does so i have to provide it and that is where i hit the road becaise islamabd police need lease or rental contracts to show proof of address which is hard for a student to het hands on tbh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


You haven't stayed there right? Just don't mention it then. If they ask you how you completed your studies? (Which will be very rare for them to go in these detail) - Just inform that you commuted from your hometown to university. As there is no official proof you have stayed there then just don't mention it.


----------



## ibbz87

bvinayb said:


> You haven't stayed there right? Just don't mention it then. If they ask you how you completed your studies? (Which will be very rare for them to go in these detail) - Just inform that you commuted from your hometown to university. As there is no official proof you have stayed there then just don't mention it.


well i did stay there but occasionaly as i prefered 3 hours travel a day to spend the evening with my family.
and most of the time i had 2 to 3 days off within the week.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

ibbz87 said:


> well i did stay there but occasionaly as i prefered 3 hours travel a day to spend the evening with my family.
> and most of the time i had 2 to 3 days off within the week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Ok - All comes down to - Can you prove if you have stayed there like any official document? If not then its better not to complicate things for CO by mentioning it.


----------



## ibbz87

bvinayb said:


> Ok - All comes down to - Can you prove if you have stayed there like any official document? If not then its better not to complicate things for CO by mentioning it.


no i can not.
so if they ask that how i completed my degree then can i tell them that i commuted 3 hours a day on my own ride?
or would they comment that no one prefers that much travel

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

ibbz87 said:


> no i can not.
> so if they ask that how i completed my degree then can i tell them that i commuted 3 hours a day on my own ride?
> or would they comment that no one prefers that much travel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I don't think 3 hours is a big deal. It's very common that people commute around 2-3 hours in total even in Australia and UK. Myself - I commuted like for 2 hours a day for work purposes in UK.

Explain this option to your agent - maybe some other solution can also come up by discussing with him. But as your police officers have already said that they need something to give you police clearance then you might have to wait for your CO to request PCC for that place. Which then can be a base to ask police to issue the clearance certificate.


----------



## sha15742

Hello,

I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.

Can someone please help me regarding this?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Eage said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, today after 5 months received Grant for myself,wife and my son with the grace of God.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for the help and support given especially VIKASCHANDRA and DREAMSANJ who helped me answer my queries at anytime I posted.
> 
> Below is my time line
> 
> ACS positive = 9 Oct 2015 ( System Analyst). 261112
> PTE 65+ = 2 March 2016
> EOI submitted = 16 March 2016
> Invitation = VIC (SS) 65 points = 16 Jun 2016
> Visa Application = 30 June 2016
> Co contacted = 29 July 2016 ( PCC for both)
> AHC call = 5 Oct 2016
> Team = BRISBANE
> VISA Grant = 2 Dec 2016 (9.55 IST)
> First Entry date = 7 July 2017.
> 
> I would also like add one more thing regarding the call with AHC DELHI. You may laugh at me but this what had happened.
> 
> I received call around 12.15 afternoon that lady said that she is call from AHC DELHI.
> I got panicked and because of this I couldn't explain my role and responsibilities to that lady.Imagine the lady said me that If I want I can speak in Hindi and then explain my roles. I said that is not an issue the only thing is I got panicked.
> She asked my Senior Managers no I said her in polite manner that Mam I can't give you his number.I said that he might create some issues in future . I gave my manager number but she wanted to speak to my Senior Manager only. call got disconnected.
> After 10mins another call from AHC this time a guy called and he said they wanted to give a second chance to me. This time I managed to explain only 4 points out of 15 points roles & responsibilities. He then asked me to submit the R/R Sheet which I Had submitted to ACS.
> From 5 Oct to today's morning was my worst period of my life..
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> Will update myimmitracker (my user ID is Nav1409)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Navin.



*@Eage *- Congrats Naveen!!  Time to celebrate! Wish you luck bro..


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Shefalik said:


> With the grace of Almighty received my Grant yesterday
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their help and support


*@Shefalik* - Congratulations Shefali..!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

meraprvisa said:


> anyone who can help?


*@meraprvisa* - Yes. It's normal to see to Reference No when one logs in if one has opted for Medicals before VISA launch generating HAP ids.

Please relax! 

Stay patient, do lots of prayer and forget about submitting the PR application. When it is destined it will arrive and you will also be posting you VISA grant message like many others. Until then, do the above


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sha15742 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
> If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.
> 
> Can someone please help me regarding this?


*@sha15742* - It's best to have the marriage details updated in the passport. Even if the passport no changes. It is very simple to update that info in the immi account. Do not worry and get your passport updated to save other hassles later.


----------



## sha15742

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@sha15742* - It's best to have the marriage details updated in the passport. Even if the passport no changes. It is very simple to update that info in the immi account. Do not worry and get your passport updated to save other hassles later.


Hi Imran_Taufique,
It will take from 15 days to 1 month in updating the passport as i do not have Annexure F, will DBIP wait for PCC for that much time.


----------



## sultan_azam

sha15742 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
> If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.
> 
> Can someone please help me regarding this?


i hope you have already applied for visa, if you renew passport then visa wont expire, you just need to update detail of new passport in your immiaccount or via form 929

by the way i was also asked to update passport and i got pcc without updating passport... story ---- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/1078866-pcc-psk-bhubaneswar.html'


edit 1 -

if you wish to update passport and get pcc subsequently then DIBP will wait, if they give reminder then reply them stating your passport needs to be renewed for updation of spouse details and you will be able to give pcc after that. 

DIBP will understand this and give you further time to respond


----------



## hemaa

hemaa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have received invitation for NSW and I have submitted my Visa application after payment.
> On the invoice I noted that my ImmiAccount Name is incorrect. My SURNAME spelling is wrong although, main applicant name is fine.
> 1)Will this have any impact in the process? I have corrected the Account name after seeing this mistake in the invoice. Should I request for a new invoice with correct name?
> 2) In how many days will be the case officer be assigned?
> 3) Is it advisable to do HCC and PCC immediately after visa submission or shall I wait for a case office to be assigned and then go for this
> 4) how many days will it take in total to get the PR after visa submission.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Hi,
any help on this please


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sha15742 said:


> Hi Imran_Taufique,
> It will take from 15 days to 1 month in updating the passport as i do not have Annexure F, will DBIP wait for PCC for that much time.


*@sha15742* - If you are not in a hurry then this would be 1 month well spent.
And anyways who knows how much time any particular case may take. So focus on getting things up to date. Rest of the things will follow.


----------



## Rohit R

Hi guys,

I submitted my application today and uploading the documents. I have few questions and I hope you guys can help me out.

1. To which category should i attach form 80 and form 1221 as i couldn't see any option with these names. To which category should i upload these forms ?

2. I don't see any option like "Qualification" for my wife's section ? to which section I should upload my wife's education documents ?

3. My wife has not given a English test and we have proof of functional English obtained from colleges. To which category under language ability section I should upload this document as i cannot see the clear cut option for this document.

Please help !!

Thanks


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Originally Posted by hemaa View Post
Hi folks said:


> Hi,
> any help on this please


*@hemaa* - I still don't get it regarding the invoice you mentioned. Which invoice? 
1) Need more clarity on the invoice. If your application has correct spelling, then I hope you should be fine
2) It can take 2 days - 4 months
3) Yes, complete HCC and PCC ASAP and upload the PCC. HCC will be uploaded by the institute directly to the Australian Embassy via HAP id
4) 7 days to 12 months.....Keep the hopes up.


----------



## sultan_azam

hemaa said:


> Originally Posted by hemaa View Post
> Hi folks,
> I have received invitation for NSW and I have submitted my Visa application after payment.
> On the invoice I noted that my ImmiAccount Name is incorrect. My SURNAME spelling is wrong although, main applicant name is fine.
> 1)Will this have any impact in the process? I have corrected the Account name after seeing this mistake in the invoice. Should I request for a new invoice with correct name?
> 2) In how many days will be the case officer be assigned?
> 3) Is it advisable to do HCC and PCC immediately after visa submission or shall I wait for a case office to be assigned and then go for this
> 4) how many days will it take in total to get the PR after visa submission.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Hi,
> any help on this please


1. i doubt DIBP checks the account which we use to do payment of visa fees, if in case they want clarification, explain them later. it wont have devastating effects on your application
2. nowadays case officers are getting alloted soon but there is no fixed timeline
3. it is better to do after making a visa application, do not wait for DIBP to ask these things
4. visa processing timelines vary case to case,


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my application today and uploading the documents. I have few questions and I hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 1. To which category should i attach form 80 and form 1221 as i couldn't see any option with these names. To which category should i upload these forms ?
> 
> 2. I don't see any option like "Qualification" for my wife's section ? to which section I should upload my wife's education documents ?
> 
> 3. My wife has not given a English test and we have proof of functional English obtained from colleges. To which category under language ability section I should upload this document as i cannot see the clear cut option for this document.
> 
> Please help !!
> 
> Thanks


*@Rohit R* - 
1. Identity, Evidence of --> Other (specify) - Form 80
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form - Form 1221

2. Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Functional English proof

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rohit R

Thanks Imran for quick reply.

One more question, should i combine all education (Masters and bachelors) documents in one file or should i have separate files for degree and transcripts ? I am asking this because i could see options in a drop down for both degree certificate and transcripts.



Imran_Taufique said:


> *@Rohit R* -
> 1. Identity, Evidence of --> Other (specify) - Form 80
> Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form - Form 1221
> 
> 2. Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Functional English proof
> 
> Hope it helps.


----------



## harrywiz

Forum Experts please help with this question:

If a person has to move to another country and leave current employment during 190 visa processing will this create delays in processing? 
Will submitting a change of address and change of circumstance form suffice to infom DIBP? Will it raise a red flag in their system and delay my application?
Anyone who has been through this situation before?
Many thanks.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Rohit R said:


> Thanks Imran for quick reply.
> 
> One more question, should i combine all education (Masters and bachelors) documents in one file or should i have separate files for degree and transcripts ? I am asking this because i could see options in a drop down for both degree certificate and transcripts.


*@Rohit R* - I had kept them separate in two docx files with individual pdfs embedded in them ensuring that single file size did not cross 5MB.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

harrywiz said:


> Forum Experts please help with this question:
> 
> If a person has to move to another country and leave current employment during 190 visa processing will this create delays in processing?
> Will submitting a change of address and change of circumstance form suffice to infom DIBP? Will it raise a red flag in their system and delay my application?
> Anyone who has been through this situation before?
> Many thanks.


*@harrywiz* - Honestly I don't think that could cause a delay. Rather providing accurate details may be favourable most likely. 

Although, I have not been through this situation but my honest opinion.


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Friends,

I am uploading the documents and I noticed something strange. For some files, the name of the file is suffixed by '_1' once they are attached and confirmed for e.g. : If file name is passport it is shown as passport_1on home page after attaching and confirming the document. Is that fine ? is it same with everyone ? Just curious !!

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am uploading the documents and I noticed something strange. For some files, the name of the file is suffixed by '_1' once they are attached and confirmed for e.g. : If file name is passport it is shown as passport_1on home page after attaching and confirming the document. Is that fine ? is it same with everyone ? Just curious !!
> 
> Thanks


this may be some new feature introduced by DIBP while uploading documents


----------



## Rohit R

I just noticed that if the file name is same for both(myself and wife) then the second one will be suffixed by 1. For e.g. : It is shown as Marriage_certificate(in my case) and Marriage_Certificate_1(for wife). File name is same for me and my wife and I guess software just suffixed _1 to distinguish them 


sultan_azam said:


> this may be some new feature introduced by DIBP while uploading documents


----------



## Kiniee

Hi all! I want to ask that is it necessary to get your experience assessed by engineers australia under skills assessment or we can just add the experience in skill select and give the employment details when asked during visa process.


----------



## sultan_azam

harrywiz said:


> Forum Experts please help with this question:
> 
> If a person has to move to another country and leave current employment during 190 visa processing will this create delays in processing?
> Will submitting a change of address and change of circumstance form suffice to infom DIBP? Will it raise a red flag in their system and delay my application?
> Anyone who has been through this situation before?
> Many thanks.


Form 929 and 1022 will suffice

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Kiniee said:


> Hi all! I want to ask that is it necessary to get your experience assessed by engineers australia under skills assessment or we can just add the experience in skill select and give the employment details when asked during visa process.


What you are saying is possible, just be sure you have all the relevant documents

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiniee

But generally employment should get assessed? Which documents are required for this purpose. I have experience letter, salary slips, and yearly income tax report of company. Does it matter that my name is mentioned nowhere in income tax report ...just company name and name of CEO.


----------



## kpandey

harrywiz said:


> Forum Experts please help with this question:
> 
> If a person has to move to another country and leave current employment during 190 visa processing will this create delays in processing?
> Will submitting a change of address and change of circumstance form suffice to infom DIBP? Will it raise a red flag in their system and delay my application?
> Anyone who has been through this situation before?
> Many thanks.


I had the same question a while back. I figured that a change in employment might lead to another verification and grant could be delayed. But if the general opinion is that its not going to cause a delay then maybe its not a bad plan.


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help me on the below query please?
> 
> 
> 
> I have filled Form 80 and 1221 online then Printed the full form signed it and Scanned all the pages back again. Is this OK? I have filled all the form online instead of filling it out by Pen.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it be an issue? Any advice will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




All fine.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kpandey said:


> I had the same question a while back. I figured that a change in employment might lead to another verification and grant could be delayed. But if the general opinion is that its not going to cause a delay then maybe its not a bad plan.




If you are not claiming points for particular job - no one will verify it. No even need to upload evidence for such. Just mention it where applicable and asked.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Guys,

Do we get any confirmation mail on submission of Visa application ? I submitted my application yesterday and still have not received any email !! 

Also, is there anything else do we need to do after submission of application and attaching all documents ? I hope it is all done except medicals and PCC in my case. Please confirm.

Does anything gets change on skillselect account ? I could still see apply visa link and status as invited on skillselect account.

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do we get any confirmation mail on submission of Visa application ? I submitted my application yesterday and still have not received any email !!
> 
> Also, is there anything else do we need to do after submission of application and attaching all documents ? I hope it is all done except medicals and PCC in my case. Please confirm.
> 
> Does anything gets change on skillselect account ? I could still see apply visa link and status as invited on skillselect account.
> 
> Thanks


Does your application status shoe received.i got an email stating application is received.also on EOI status changed from invited to applied I think.

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

Days 55 since last co contacted and days 210 since visa lodged. Still waiting for my Grant


----------



## ibbz87

mittu22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i need a small suggestion, what are the chances for getting invitation with ( 55 + 5 )points for 190.. could you please tell me. can i go ahead for 190 and what is current time period for my points. and how to get the points for spouse as she got relevant experience.
> 
> it would be helpful if reply ASAP.


hi
depends on your occupation, experience and sttate where you want to apply

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mittu22

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> depends on your occupation, experience and sttate where you want to apply
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I have an 6 yrs of exp and occupation is software engineer. any idea of changes so that i can enter in pool 
thank you for quick reply


----------



## ibbz87

mittu22 said:


> I have an 6 yrs of exp and occupation is software engineer. any idea of changes so that i can enter in pool
> thank you for quick reply


tbh for software engineers it is a bit tough with 55 points but you can try NSW as i have seen few invited on immitracker.
You might have to wait a bit long though

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mittu22

ibbz87 said:


> tbh for software engineers it is a bit tough with 55 points but you can try NSW as i have seen few invited on immitracker.
> You might have to wait a bit long though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


ohk.. so can you please let me know how to get points for spouse ,, do i need to submit her documents for ACS anyhow she got IETLS 6.5 ..written on aug 2014..this is the only chance i can increase my points..


----------



## ibbz87

mittu22 said:


> ohk.. so can you please let me know how to get points for spouse ,, do i need to submit her documents for ACS anyhow she got IETLS 6.5 ..written on aug 2014..this is the only chance i can increase my points..


you need positive skills assessment for her too for the occupatiom which is on SOL too.
And for positive skills assessment from ACS, i think she would also need 2 years of relevant work experience. You can also try to increase your english score with pte with 79 each which would secure you 20 points



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mittu22

ibbz87 said:


> you need positive skills assessment for her too for the occupatiom which is on SOL too.
> And for positive skills assessment from ACS, i think she would also need 2 years of relevant work experience. You can also try to increase your english score with pte with 79 each which would secure you 20 points
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


ok.. after 6 from now months i get 5 extra points from my acs.. so as of now i am planning to apply for 190 with 55 + 5. if i modify the EOI will they consider the new date or still they consider today's date.. please let me know.

thank you for replies..


----------



## Rohit R

Yes, my application on immiaccount shows received but I still haven't received any mail from them. is there anything to worry about ? Infact, I am actually worried !! :rolleyes2:



vinodn007 said:


> Does your application status shoe received.i got an email stating application is received.also on EOI status changed from invited to applied I think.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## JackJ

*Status*

Hello Everyone,

It's day 163 for me since i have lodged by VISA application. Have few queries as below & request your expert advise:

1. I have applied through an agent & but now would like to atleast have a read only kind of view of my application as its getting quite delayed..is this possible ?

2. If yes to no 1, what information should i ask from my agent so that i can view status of my application.

3. Do you always get an email once the VISA application is submitted ? If yes, i would ask the same from my agent to ensure that the VISA was indeed applied on the date which he has been telling me  ..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozland0123

JackJ said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It's day 163 for me since i have lodged by VISA application. Have few queries as below & request your expert advise:
> 
> 1. I have applied through an agent & but now would like to atleast have a read only kind of view of my application as its getting quite delayed..is this possible ?
> 
> 2. If yes to no 1, what information should i ask from my agent so that i can view status of my application.
> 
> 3. Do you always get an email once the VISA application is submitted ? If yes, i would ask the same from my agent to ensure that the VISA was indeed applied on the date which he has been telling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


when u lodge ur visa you get an acknowledgement email concerning your payment details and your TRN NO which you can later on use to view your application status.

ask your consultant to forward you an acknowledgement email when you lodged your visa application . your payment details are there and your TRN NO.


----------



## harrywiz

sultan_azam said:


> Form 929 and 1022 will suffice
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Upon logging into immi account i see this after clicking 'update us' tab:
​
_You can provide updated information to the department using the links below.
Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s)_

1. Now if i click 'change of address details' or any other tab it will take me to a webpage where i can enter the relevant information with regards to any changes in my application. Does this mean i also have to submit forms 929 and 1022 in addition to submitting information online using the above tabs? 

2. I submitted 'notification of incorrect answers' using the above option. Is there another form i need to print and sign in addition to that?

Experts please help...thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

harrywiz said:


> Upon logging into immi account i see this after clicking 'update us' tab:
> ​
> _You can provide updated information to the department using the links below.
> Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
> Change of address details
> Change of email address details
> Change of passport details
> Notification of changes in circumstances
> Notification of incorrect answer(s)_
> 
> 1. Now if i click 'change of address details' or any other tab it will take me to a webpage where i can enter the relevant information with regards to any changes in my application. Does this mean i also have to submit forms 929 and 1022 in addition to submitting information online using the above tabs?
> 
> 2. I submitted 'notification of incorrect answers' using the above option. Is there another form i need to print and sign in addition to that?
> 
> Experts please help...thanks.


Additional forms not required if you are using "update us" in immi account

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Rohit R said:


> Yes, my application on immiaccount shows received but I still haven't received any mail from them. is there anything to worry about ? Infact, I am actually worried !! :rolleyes2:


Check application inbox. 

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## mianjahangir

anyone here who got 55+5 points invitation from nsw? with 7 each in ietls ?


----------



## mianjahangir

anyone having 50+5 and received NSW state nomination?


----------



## rkrcr

Hi Friends,

I need to send my detailed CV to Victoria. I got a mail from Skill Migration Program Victoria. Should I send a reply to that email by attaching my resume or upload the resume in their website where I applied for state sponsorship. Please let me know. The email doesn't mention about uploading the resume so I am thinking it should be okay to reply to the email and attach my CV. But I need a confirmation from experts on this forum . Please help. 

Thanks,
Ravindra


----------



## gaudit24

Hey Friends,

I am now really worried about my Visa application lodged on 22nd January, 2016. Till date no CO contact has been made for any queries nor any e-mail on "Assessment commencement" on the visa application has been received. I have kept uploading latest information since my lodgement but there has been no communication further from the DIBP. Now I am already nearing 12 months from Visa lodgement. 

Can anyone help me in understanding as what should be done or what necessary steps can be taken to take forward the visa application lodged. I am ready to patiently wait till 22nd January 2017, but after that what do you think will help in progressing the visa application lodged?

Please share some views as what can I do to know what is happening on my visa application & what does it mean when no contact till date has happened. Do i consider myself to be rejected applicant or prone to some external security check which can take years?

I really need some guidance as I am patiently stuck with this since last 11 months & frustration is increasing daily.

Thanks to all members to share valuable opinions on the same.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rkrcr said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need to send my detailed CV to Victoria. I got a mail from Skill Migration Program Victoria. Should I send a reply to that email by attaching my resume or upload the resume in their website where I applied for state sponsorship. Please let me know. The email doesn't mention about uploading the resume so I am thinking it should be okay to reply to the email and attach my CV. But I need a confirmation from experts on this forum . Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravindra




You just asked a question and answered yourself. Just reply to their email by maintain the application Id. Don't break the chain flow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## lcm1215

Hi, first, congrats to people who got invited and successfully got their visa granted. I have some questions to ask  I hope someone can help me out here...They are for myimmitracker.com and general visa processing time for me...

1. In EOI Tracker SC190 - Australia Immigration and Expression of Interest Tracker for Visa subclass 189, they have approval date and I don't know whether that is the approval date from NSW for nomination or 190 visa grant approval date. Can anyone give me the answer to this one?

2. In Visa Tracker SC190 - Australia Immigration and Visa Tracker for Visa subclass 190, there is a Grant Date, I don't know whether this one is the grant date(approval) for NSW nomination or 190 visa grant date(190 visa granted?). Can anyone please help me with these questions?

3. EOI lodgment date - 2/12/2016
State nomination - NSW
Occupation for EOIS - Accountants & External Auditors
PTE - Listening: 83, Reading - 80, Speaking - 87, Writing - 90
Point test - 70 (+5, 75points after NSW nomination)
Here is the ultimate question, How long would it take me to get NSW nomination grant, 190 visa approved(the end)? Can anyone who is familiar or have gone through this situation can please help me out? I need to get my visa granted as soon as possible.. Please provide me with some detailed infos... if you can.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Aus1984

lcm1215 said:


> Hi, first, congrats to people who got invited and successfully got their visa granted. I have some questions to ask  I hope someone can help me out here...They are for myimmitracker.com and general visa processing time for me...
> 
> 1. In EOI Tracker SC190 - Australia Immigration and Expression of Interest Tracker for Visa subclass 189, they have approval date and I don't know whether that is the approval date from NSW for nomination or 190 visa grant approval date. Can anyone give me the answer to this one?
> 
> 2. In Visa Tracker SC190 - Australia Immigration and Visa Tracker for Visa subclass 190, there is a Grant Date, I don't know whether this one is the grant date(approval) for NSW nomination or 190 visa grant date(190 visa granted?). Can anyone please help me with these questions?
> 
> 3. EOI lodgment date - 2/12/2016
> State nomination - NSW
> Occupation for EOIS - Accountants & External Auditors
> PTE - Listening: 83, Reading - 80, Speaking - 87, Writing - 90
> Point test - 70 (+5, 75points after NSW nomination)
> Here is the ultimate question, How long would it take me to get NSW nomination grant, 190 visa approved(the end)? Can anyone who is familiar or have gone through this situation can please help me out? I need to get my visa granted as soon as possible.. Please provide me with some detailed infos... if you can.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


1.*EOI Tracker means only EOI, SC190 approval is the that when someone got approval of EOI from the specific state, Visa process will follow after that*
2.*Visa tracker depicts Visa grants dates *
3.for the time line it varies a lot you can an use EOI immitracker , your points are good so that you may get fast nomination but it depends on your occupation. 

*once you are nominated you can get approval from few days to 3 months. 
Visa grants will require another 3 months as per DIBP, but it varies from few weeks to an year...*


----------



## lcm1215

Thank you so much for your answers!!!
It really helps me to understand so many things that I had no idea on them.
Thank you!!


----------



## anurag.vashist

*Got my Visa Grant*

HI All,

Got my Visa Grant on 02-Dec. I was not expecting this to happen so quickly. It took me less than a month to get the grant. 

Thanks for answering my questions and helping thought out the process.

I plan to move to Sydney in March. Let me know if there is any group which i can join i.e whatsapp etc. 

Thanks Again for all the help.


----------



## lcm1215

anurag.vashist said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant on 02-Dec. I was not expecting this to happen so quickly. It took me less than a month to get the grant.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions and helping thought out the process.
> 
> I plan to move to Sydney in March. Let me know if there is any group which i can join i.e whatsapp etc.
> 
> Thanks Again for all the help.


Super congrats!! Hope that happens to myself and others as well!!
Could you please give us some more infos?
Like eoi lodgment date, nsw nomination approval date, visa grant date, point test, agents and etc..
That would be great help for the rest of ppl waiting for their visas.
Congrats again!!


----------



## Singh85

anurag.vashist said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant on 02-Dec. I was not expecting this to happen so quickly. It took me less than a month to get the grant.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions and helping thought out the process.
> 
> I plan to move to Sydney in March. Let me know if there is any group which i can join i.e whatsapp etc.
> 
> Thanks Again for all the help.


Congratulations which co team processes your case and co name.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Imran_Taufique

anurag.vashist said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant on 02-Dec. I was not expecting this to happen so quickly. It took me less than a month to get the grant.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions and helping thought out the process.
> 
> I plan to move to Sydney in March. Let me know if there is any group which i can join i.e whatsapp etc.
> 
> Thanks Again for all the help.


*@anurag.vashist* - Many Congratulations!


----------



## Mitul Patel

anurag.vashist said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant on 02-Dec. I was not expecting this to happen so quickly. It took me less than a month to get the grant.
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions and helping thought out the process.
> 
> I plan to move to Sydney in March. Let me know if there is any group which i can join i.e whatsapp etc.
> 
> Thanks Again for all the help.


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

anurag.vashist said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Visa Grant on 02-Dec. I was not expecting this to happen so quickly. It took me less than a month to get the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answering my questions and helping thought out the process.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to move to Sydney in March. Let me know if there is any group which i can join i.e whatsapp etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again for all the help.




Congrats! Give us more details like whether the CO contacted you?


----------



## anurag.vashist

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Congrats! Give us more details like whether the CO contacted you?


Thanks

Everything is there in signature. I don't know about Co since agent was handling my case and I think Co didn't ask for any doc. It was a direct grant. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

anurag.vashist said:


> Thanks
> 
> Everything is there in signature. I don't know about Co since agent was handling my case and I think Co didn't ask for any doc. It was a direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk



Congrats!!!!

When did you upload your medicals???


----------



## anurag.vashist

palz said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> When did you upload your medicals???


I didn't upload any medical doc. You just need to get the medical done and info is directly send to dibp. I had just informed my agent that I m done with medical tests on 21st Nov.

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Does any one came cross CO - Jamie Position Number: 60000871 GSM Adelaide ? 
Please share you timeline ?


----------



## Mitul Patel

engr.asadbutt said:


> Does any one came cross CO - Jamie Position Number: 60000871 GSM Adelaide ?
> Please share you timeline ?


M alloted with Karen, Adelaide... 
Pls share timeline for me too...if anyone is having same.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

My Application status has moved from Submitted to Received. Does this mean they have started assessing it?

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> My Application status has moved from Submitted to Received. Does this mean they have started assessing it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




They might have. These statuses can jump to finalized as well. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## subbareddy545

Hi,

Could anyone please let me know the process for applying 190 visa. I got NSW approval today. Should I wait for CO to be contacted OR should i go for PCC and medicals? Do we have any specific hospitals where we have to do medicals?

Thanks


----------



## ibbz87

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know the process for applying 190 visa. I got NSW approval today. Should I wait for CO to be contacted OR should i go for PCC and medicals? Do we have any specific hospitals where we have to do medicals?
> 
> Thanks


you have 60 days to apply fot a visa and no one would get in touch with you until you apply for your visa.
you should have received invitation email from DIBP too.
You would need to create an immiaccount and proceed frrom there, alternatively you shall have some directions in email from DIBP too.
once you are done with your application and fee payment then you can proceed for your medicals and PCC. You dont have to wait for the CO to ask for them


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Hi,

Do i need to submit PTE score to DIBP from Person account too ? I have already submitted PTE document with visa application.Please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## subbareddy545

ibbz87 said:


> you have 60 days to apply fot a visa and no one would get in touch with you until you apply for your visa.
> you should have received invitation email from DIBP too.
> You would need to create an immiaccount and proceed frrom there, alternatively you shall have some directions in email from DIBP too.
> once you are done with your application and fee payment then you can proceed for your medicals and PCC. You dont have to wait for the CO to ask for them
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks for the quick response. Below are the details mentioned in the email that I received today. 


*We are pleased to advise that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

Please keep a copy of this email as your formal approval notification.

Next step - lodging a visa application

We have nominated you in SkillSelect and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application.*

So, should I wait for the invitation from DIBP?

Thanks


----------



## ibbz87

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Below are the details mentioned in the email that I received today.
> 
> 
> *We are pleased to advise that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> Please keep a copy of this email as your formal approval notification.
> 
> Next step - lodging a visa application
> 
> We have nominated you in SkillSelect and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application.*
> 
> So, should I wait for the invitation from DIBP?
> 
> Thanks


yes you should

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Below are the details mentioned in the email that I received today.
> 
> 
> *We are pleased to advise that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> Please keep a copy of this email as your formal approval notification.
> 
> Next step - lodging a visa application
> 
> We have nominated you in SkillSelect and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application.*
> 
> So, should I wait for the invitation from DIBP?
> 
> Thanks


Try to log in your Skill Select account and you should probably have a Apply Visa Button activated. Please follow this link which will give you an idea while applying the visa -


----------



## subbareddy545

ibbz87 said:


> yes you should
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


OK...thanks


----------



## rahejarajeev

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Below are the details mentioned in the email that I received today.
> 
> 
> *We are pleased to advise that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> Please keep a copy of this email as your formal approval notification.
> 
> Next step - lodging a visa application
> 
> We have nominated you in SkillSelect and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application.*
> 
> So, should I wait for the invitation from DIBP?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Subba ! I guess invite came after a long wait of 6 months ....my GOD ...Can you pls share your exact timelines with occupation code as well. Thx and many Congrats once again.👍👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## subbareddy545

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Subba ! I guess invite came after a long wait of 6 months ....my GOD ...Can you pls share your exact timelines with occupation code as well. Thx and many Congrats once again.👍👍👍
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Thanks Rajeev. Below are the details.

ANZSCO: 261313 
Point-Age(33)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(10)
EOI Subclass 190 (60 + 5 SS points): 05-JUL-2016
NSW Invitation: 13-OCT-2016 
NSW Invitation Applied: 20-OCT-2016
NSW Approval: 05-DEC-2016


----------



## sultan_azam

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. Below are the details mentioned in the email that I received today.
> 
> 
> *We are pleased to advise that we have approved your application for NSW nomination for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> Please keep a copy of this email as your formal approval notification.
> 
> Next step - lodging a visa application
> 
> We have nominated you in SkillSelect and you will shortly receive an invitation from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) to lodge a subclass 190 visa application.*
> 
> So, should I wait for the invitation from DIBP?
> 
> Thanks


congratulations for confirmation of nomination, invite mail for visa will pop up in a day or two


----------



## subbareddy545

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations for confirmation of nomination, invite mail for visa will pop up in a day or two


ok. Will wait for email. Thanks


----------



## numero_uno

gaudit24 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I am now really worried about my Visa application lodged on 22nd January, 2016. Till date no CO contact has been made for any queries nor any e-mail on "Assessment commencement" on the visa application has been received. I have kept uploading latest information since my lodgement but there has been no communication further from the DIBP. Now I am already nearing 12 months from Visa lodgement.
> 
> Can anyone help me in understanding as what should be done or what necessary steps can be taken to take forward the visa application lodged. I am ready to patiently wait till 22nd January 2017, but after that what do you think will help in progressing the visa application lodged?
> 
> Please share some views as what can I do to know what is happening on my visa application & what does it mean when no contact till date has happened. Do i consider myself to be rejected applicant or prone to some external security check which can take years?
> 
> I really need some guidance as I am patiently stuck with this since last 11 months & frustration is increasing daily.
> 
> Thanks to all members to share valuable opinions on the same.


Raise a complaint/suggestion below is the link, this might help you. "https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/feedback-about-our-service


----------



## 1322146

Hi everyone! I came across immigration's page "Allocation dates for GSM application" 
It states that the earliest date of application 190 that has been allocated to processing team is 9 October 2016. 
1. Does that mean there should be no application lodged before that date which hasn't been allocated to processing team? 
2. How often is that website updated?

It says You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment. I'm not quite sure how we are supposed to interpret this date to be honest, any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Mitul Patel

MrElliot said:


> Hi everyone! I came across immigration's page "Allocation dates for GSM application"
> It states that the earliest date of application 190 that has been allocated to processing team is 9 October 2016.
> 1. Does that mean there should be no application lodged before that date which hasn't been allocated to processing team?
> 2. How often is that website updated?
> 
> It says You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment. I'm not quite sure how we are supposed to interpret this date to be honest, any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think so..as I have lodged my application on 19th Oct and CO contacted me on 2 Nov. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone please let me know the process for applying 190 visa. I got NSW approval today. Should I wait for CO to be contacted OR should i go for PCC and medicals? Do we have any specific hospitals where we have to do medicals?
> 
> Thanks



you need lot of guidance.....

first of all arrange Medicals and PCC.

login PSK and arrange for PCC. In some cases it takes 12-15 days to get PCC. Case by case scenario.

login into SKILL SELECT >> Click apply visa>> create IMMI account login profile>> fill 17 page application (for skilled migration) and fill 9 page application ( health declaration).

first of all submit 9 page health declaration and Generate HAP ID for all dependents/kids and primary applicable. call panel physician and fix a date for medicals. HAP id is mandatory for booking appointment. sometime medicals takes 15 days depending upon the appointments available.

submit 17page form from IMMI account (do fill HAP id when you come across health assessment questions >> pay fee (need PAYPAL account/credit card/forex card) and submit application >>  after that you need to upload PCC, job docs, form 80 and form 1221, IELTS/PTE etc.. 


form 80 and 1221 only for applicants who are 18+

submit application...

the whole process takes 2-3 weeks minimum...

i am also doing that...i got NSW Approval on 29Nov2016.


----------



## Raj M

Hi all

my friend forgot to mention that his canadian PR was rejected in form 80 and still got Australian PR... would it effect anything


----------



## ibbz87

Raj M said:


> Hi all
> 
> my friend forgot to mention that his canadian PR was rejected in form 80 and still got Australian PR... would it effect anything


well lying on any of the visa forms is considered wrong and if DIBP finds out in future, they can cancel your friend's pr anytime

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M

ibbz87 said:


> well lying on any of the visa forms is considered wrong and if DIBP finds out in future, they can cancel your friend's pr anytime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



I thought Australia anyways checks everything.. and in many cases doesnt even ask for form 80 for spouses.. they must have checked it as they are in Five Eye Treaty.. and they granted it because there was no issues


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Mitul Patel said:


> I don't think so..as I have lodged my application on 19th Oct and CO contacted me on 2 Nov.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Who is your CO bro ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

engr.asadbutt said:


> Who is your CO bro ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Adelaide team, Karen..n urs?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly47

Hi, they won't reject his PR now, they might questioned him before while processing if they find out. Also there is no way find out unless someone complain about this. In my opinion don't hide anything in future and write all the correct information rather than facing any hassle


Raj M said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well lying on any of the visa forms is considered wrong and if DIBP finds out in future, they can cancel your friend's pr anytime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Australia anyways checks everything.. and in many cases doesnt even ask for form 80 for spouses.. they must have checked it as they are in Five Eye Treaty.. and they granted it because there was no issues
Click to expand...


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Mitul Patel said:


> Adelaide team, Karen..n urs?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Mine is Jamie Adelaida

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M

Jolly47 said:


> Hi, they won't reject his PR now, they might questioned him before while processing if they find out. Also there is no way find out unless someone complain about this. In my opinion don't hide anything in future and write all the correct information rather than facing any hassle


they contacted them twice but never asked about PR rejection issue.. 

also Technically speaking, if your application to canada is refused, its not the visa that was refused... it was PR application got rejected because you did not get the required points. For Canadian PR visa, applicants need to submit some money to get it. It is that stage where if it gets rejected or some reason... it will be considered Rejected. Mainly rejected visas are concerned with Visit Visas. And if the application is refused only, i don't think you need to worry.. even no need to mention in the form as its not a visa rejected but application rejected only.. and that is why my friend gt Australian PR without even mentioning canadian PR rejection details in the form

regards


----------



## ibbz87

Raj M said:


> they contacted them twice but never asked about PR rejection issue..
> 
> also Technically speaking, if your application to canada is refused, its not the visa that was refused... it was PR application got rejected because you did not get the required points. For Canadian PR visa, applicants need to submit some money to get it. It is that stage where if it gets rejected or some reason... it will be considered Rejected. Mainly rejected visas are concerned with Visit Visas. And if the application is refused only, i don't think you need to worry.. even no need to mention in the form as its not a visa rejected but application rejected only.. and that is why my friend gt Australian PR without even mentioning canadian PR rejection details in the form
> 
> regards


well pr is a visa also.
refusal isba refusal, if it would not matter dibp wont even ask for it in form 80.
it is what it is bro and is against the declararion in the form 80 too.
canada wont ban someone only for not having required funds at time of application.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bvinayb said:


> My Application status has moved from Submitted to Received. Does this mean they have started assessing it?
> 
> Thanks.


Wait, so the status says submitted when you pay the fees? I didn't notice it too much.
Mine also says Received. 



Rohit R said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do i need to submit PTE score to DIBP from Person account too ? I have already submitted PTE document with visa application.Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks


I have this question too. Please answer. This is during lodging the visa.


----------



## roshsibi

Hi
I have applied for NSW Ss 
Total Pts55+5)
Experience :0
Profession :S/E
Is there any chance of getting invite?
Pls help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Wait, so the status says submitted when you pay the fees? I didn't notice it too much.
> Mine also says Received.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this question too. Please answer. This is during lodging the visa.


Yes after you pay and submit your Visa applications the initial/default status is as Submitted.

Regarding PTE - from my experience you have to allow DIBP to access your result. This can be done through your Pearson account. I am not sure about the entire process but people who have done PTE can comment on this. 

P.s. - When did you submit your Visa application?
Thanks and All the best.


----------



## Mitul Patel

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Wait, so the status says submitted when you pay the fees? I didn't notice it too much.
> Mine also says Received.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this question too. Please answer. This is during lodging the visa.


Yes u need to send ur score from ur Pearson account too. That will help dibp to validate ur score directly from dibp. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bvinayb said:


> Yes after you pay and submit your Visa applications the initial/default status is as Submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding PTE - from my experience you have to allow DIBP to access your result. This can be done through your Pearson account. I am not sure about the entire process but people who have done PTE can comment on this.
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. - When did you submit your Visa application?
> 
> Thanks and All the best.




I'd submitted it yesterday. I'll go into my PTE account and see what options are there. I think I'd already allowed DIBP to access the results when I'd done an EOI.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Mitul Patel said:


> Yes u need to send ur score from ur Pearson account too. That will help dibp to validate ur score directly from dibp.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




This is the message I get. So that's enough right?


----------



## bvinayb

bharat.rameshwar said:


> This is the message I get. So that's enough right?


Yes - I think that should be it.

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb

bharat.rameshwar said:


> I'd submitted it yesterday. I'll go into my PTE account and see what options are there. I think I'd already allowed DIBP to access the results when I'd done an EOI.


when did u lodge your visa application?


----------



## andreyx108b

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please let me know the process for applying 190 visa. I got NSW approval today. Should I wait for CO to be contacted OR should i go for PCC and medicals? Do we have any specific hospitals where we have to do medicals?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Get meds and pc done, lodge now or wait till you you get all then lodge. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M

:bolt:


ibbz87 said:


> well pr is a visa also.
> refusal isba refusal, if it would not matter dibp wont even ask for it in form 80.
> it is what it is bro and is against the declararion in the form 80 too.
> canada wont ban someone only for not having required funds at time of application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Canada and australia are part of five eye treaty. Dont you think they must have checked it before granting


----------



## ibbz87

Raj M said:


> :bolt:
> 
> Canada and australia are part of five eye treaty. Dont you think they must have checked it before granting


my friend, trust me of they would have checked and found out they would have refused pr not because your friend was banned frok canada but because he/she failed to deflare it and provided false info and signed declaration.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj M

ibbz87 said:


> my friend, trust me of they would have checked and found out they would have refused pr not because your friend was banned frok canada but because he/she failed to deflare it and provided false info and signed declaration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


So now what should they do.. as the visa is granted


----------



## Rohit R

Hi guys,

My wife is pregnant at the moment and that is the reason i am not going for medicals and PCC for now. My question is : should i generate my HAP ID right now or should i generate it later ? Does it make any difference if i generate HAP ID now and do medicals later?

Thanks


----------



## ineedhelp123

Hello everyone,

I have a question in regards to my 190 application.

It's been almost a month since I've applied for 190 visa and haven't heard a word from anyone. 

How long does it normally takes for a CO to get assigned and visa grant? I thought it wobe quick after receiving the invitation. 

Secondly, I have mentioned my parents names as "Non-Migrating Family members" but for some reason it shows my parents names under my name on the immi page and asking to attach their Identity proof and medical as well. I haven't done anything about it as I was waiting for CO to comment on it. 

Lastly, I'll be going overseas for 2 months (jan-feb). Do I have to apply for bridging visa B? I was told that I need to provide a reason to go on a holiday? 

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Brane

*Evidence of relationship query*

Dear Experts,

For evidence of relationship, I have uploaded my marriage certificate issued by the local government and passport of my spouse with my name added as my spouse.
My name has been mentioned in her PCC as well.

Should this be enough?
Or some common address proof or joint account is mandatory for the CO?

My rent agreement says that the address cannot be used as evidence anywhere

Please help!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## ibbz87

Raj M said:


> So now what should they do.. as the visa is granted


idk 
an experienced immigration consultant can may be of any help

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

I guess Marriage certificate is enough for relationship evidence. Even i provided the same.




Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> For evidence of relationship, I have uploaded my marriage certificate issued by the local government and passport of my spouse with my name added as my spouse.
> My name has been mentioned in her PCC as well.
> 
> Should this be enough?
> Or some common address proof or joint account is mandatory for the CO?
> 
> My rent agreement says that the address cannot be used as evidence anywhere
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> I guess Marriage certificate is enough for relationship evidence. Even i provided the same.


Hi Rohit,
What other document have you uploaded for your wife? 
In my case - 

I have uploaded 
For Wife - Passport, birth certificate, marriage certificate, IELTS, PCC's
For my 3 yrs Daughter - Passport, Birth Certificate

Medicals done for 3 of us - waiting for the panel to upload the results.

also - While filling up the Visa form - even though I checked NO under are you claiming points for Partner it has asked me to provide her employment details. I did that however, I haven't loaded any other documents for that.

Can you please advise you case?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife is pregnant at the moment and that is the reason i am not going for medicals and PCC for now. My question is : should i generate my HAP ID right now or should i generate it later ? Does it make any difference if i generate HAP ID now and do medicals later?
> 
> Thanks


it doesnt makes a difference if you generate HAP ID now or later, anyway you have to do medicals on the same HAP ID.

besides this when are you planning to do medicals for spouse ????

case officer may allow to delay medicals but they will ask for pcc in next CO contact.

have you informed them about change of circumstances (pregnancy) ??


----------



## sultan_azam

ineedhelp123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question in regards to my 190 application.
> 
> It's been almost a month since I've applied for 190 visa and haven't heard a word from anyone.
> 
> How long does it normally takes for a CO to get assigned and visa grant? I thought it wobe quick after receiving the invitation.
> 
> Secondly, I have mentioned my parents names as "Non-Migrating Family members" but for some reason it shows my parents names under my name on the immi page and asking to attach their Identity proof and medical as well. I haven't done anything about it as I was waiting for CO to comment on it.
> 
> Lastly, I'll be going overseas for 2 months (jan-feb). Do I have to apply for bridging visa B? I was told that I need to provide a reason to go on a holiday?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


1. provide form 1023 to remove names of parents from visa application ( Migrating/Non migrating whatsoever), state the reason - " misunderstood the form and wrongly entered name of parents in visa application"

if you dont then you may have to do pcc/medicals for them even though they are non-migrating

2. No idea on your 2nd query


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi Rohit,
> What other document have you uploaded for your wife?
> In my case -
> 
> I have uploaded
> For Wife - Passport, birth certificate, marriage certificate, IELTS, PCC's
> For my 3 yrs Daughter - Passport, Birth Certificate
> 
> Medicals done for 3 of us - waiting for the panel to upload the results.
> 
> also - While filling up the Visa form - even though I checked NO under are you claiming points for Partner it has asked me to provide her employment details. I did that however, I haven't loaded any other documents for that.
> 
> Can you please advise you case?
> 
> Thanks.


even though we dont claim partner points, visa application asks for employment details of spouse. i have also provided that.


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> even though we dont claim partner points, visa application asks for employment details of spouse. i have also provided that.


Thanks for your reply. So apart from giving information about her employment we don't have to provide any proofs to support it right?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Thanks for your reply. So apart from giving information about her employment we don't have to provide any proofs to support it right?
> 
> Thanks


No, if you have any proof then frontload, if not then don't worry as you are not claiming any partner points


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bvinayb said:


> when did u lodge your visa application?


I lodged it on 4th December. 
Updating my signature as well.


----------



## Rohit R

hi bvinayb,

I have uploaded below documents for my wife :

Marriage cert
Passport
Birth Certificate
Proof of functional english
Pan card
Photo
Education

Even i have mentioned details about her work experience but I am not claiming points for her skills so i didn't upload documents related to her employment.





bvinayb said:


> Hi Rohit,
> What other document have you uploaded for your wife?
> In my case -
> 
> I have uploaded
> For Wife - Passport, birth certificate, marriage certificate, IELTS, PCC's
> For my 3 yrs Daughter - Passport, Birth Certificate
> 
> Medicals done for 3 of us - waiting for the panel to upload the results.
> 
> also - While filling up the Visa form - even though I checked NO under are you claiming points for Partner it has asked me to provide her employment details. I did that however, I haven't loaded any other documents for that.
> 
> Can you please advise you case?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> hi bvinayb,
> 
> I have uploaded below documents for my wife :
> 
> Marriage cert
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Proof of functional english
> Pan card
> Photo
> Education
> 
> Even i have mentioned details about her work experience but I am not claiming points for her skills so i didn't upload documents related to her employment.


Thanks Rohit,
I havent uploaded her or anyone Photo. Is it Mandatory? As I didn't see any photo part there. However, I have uploaded her National ICard (Of her Country) as well 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohit R said:


> hi bvinayb,
> 
> 
> 
> I have uploaded below documents for my wife :
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage cert
> 
> Passport
> 
> Birth Certificate
> 
> Proof of functional english
> 
> Pan card
> 
> Photo
> 
> Education
> 
> 
> 
> Even i have mentioned details about her work experience but I am not claiming points for her skills so i didn't upload documents related to her employment.




Usually its good idea to upload CV of a spouse. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Sultan,

I have not informed them about pregnancy yet. I am waiting for CO contact so that I can inform them about the case. I read so many threads on this forum related to pregnancy which made me to go for this approach !! Hope i am on right path !! I am planning to go for her medicals post delivery in March 2017.

What do you suggest ? should I go for PCC right now and medicals later ?

Please advice.

Thanks



sultan_azam said:


> it doesnt makes a difference if you generate HAP ID now or later, anyway you have to do medicals on the same HAP ID.
> 
> besides this when are you planning to do medicals for spouse ????
> 
> case officer may allow to delay medicals but they will ask for pcc in next CO contact.
> 
> have you informed them about change of circumstances (pregnancy) ??


----------



## Rohit R

Photo is not mandatory !! it is an optional part !! 



bvinayb said:


> Thanks Rohit,
> I havent uploaded her or anyone Photo. Is it Mandatory? As I didn't see any photo part there. However, I have uploaded her National ICard (Of her Country) as well
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bvinayb

andreyx108b said:


> Usually its good idea to upload CV of a spouse.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks andreyx. Just to confirm before I go ahead - I have upload this under Overseas evidence Category (under her profile) right?

thanks


----------



## lcm1215

Hi guys,
I have my passport which will expire on July 2017 so I have some questions to ask..
1. Do I need to provide my passport document or details when I submit NSW application for nomination after I receive invitation? or do I just need a valid passport when I apply for 190 visa to DIBP?
2. Can I submit application for 190 visa and get my visa granted at the end if I have less than 6 months of validity left on my passport? Is case officer or immigration gonna ask me to renew my passport to get my visa granted? 
I really need to know answers for above 2 questions so that I can act quickly to renew my passport or just go ahead with my current passport. It's gonna take approximately 2 weeks to receive new passport but I'm afraid I might receive an invitation from NSW while I wait for my new passport to get here. It all depends on whether they care or don't care the validity of the passport as long as it is valid one.

EOI lodged: 2/12/2016
Occupation: Accountants & External Auditors
English Language Ability: 20 (Superior)
Point: 75 (70 + 5 SS)


----------



## sultan_azam

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have my passport which will expire on July 2017 so I have some questions to ask..
> 1. Do I need to provide my passport document or details when I submit NSW application for nomination after I receive invitation? or do I just need a valid passport when I apply for 190 visa to DIBP?
> 2. Can I submit application for 190 visa and get my visa granted at the end if I have less than 6 months of validity left on my passport? Is case officer or immigration gonna ask me to renew my passport to get my visa granted?
> I really need to know answers for above 2 questions so that I can act quickly to renew my passport or just go ahead with my current passport. It's gonna take approximately 2 weeks to receive new passport but I'm afraid I might receive an invitation from NSW while I wait for my new passport to get here. It all depends on whether they care or don't care the validity of the passport as long as it is valid one.
> 
> EOI lodged: 2/12/2016
> Occupation: Accountants & External Auditors
> English Language Ability: 20 (Superior)
> Point: 75 (70 + 5 SS)


go ahead for the process with existing passport, later on renew the passport and provide details of new one to DIBP, they will update the details in visa application


----------



## AdrianoGalesso

Hey mates,

I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!! 

Thanks all for the awesome tips!

__________________
ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age: 30 Points
English: 10 Points 
Education: 10 Points
Work: 10 Points
VIC Nomination: 5 Points
-------------------------------------------
ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration) 
CO Contact: 15/08/2016
Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days) 

:bounce:


----------



## sultan_azam

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


congratulations


----------



## bvinayb

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


Congratulations and all the very best for your future 
Can you advise for what reason Did CO contact?

Thanks


----------



## AdrianoGalesso

bvinayb said:


> Congratulations and all the very best for your future
> Can you advise for what reason Did CO contact?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you!!!

Yes sure, he asked for more evidence of relationship, a contact from someone in Australia, fixes on form 80 (wife jobs dates were wrong) and a new Australian police certificate (I had tried with an old one but they didn't accept =/)


----------



## bvinayb

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Yes sure, he asked for more evidence of relationship, a contact from someone in Australia, fixes on form 80 and a new Australian police certificate (I had tried with an old one but they did't accept =/)


Thanks - That's great mate. A Good Christmas ahead 

Thanks.


----------



## Writepa

Hi guys,

If I don't claim points for the partner, is it necessary to upload the degree/transcript of the partner?

thank all.


----------



## bvinayb

Writepa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I don't claim points for the partner, is it necessary to upload the degree/transcript of the partner?
> 
> 
> 
> thank all.


I don't think it is Mandatory. Even I have not loaded any degree/transcripts for my partner as I have not claimed any points. However, If you are trying to prove the functional English requirement then I guess you will have to load this if you do not have other results like PTE,IELTS.

thanks.


----------



## Writepa

bvinayb said:


> I don't think it is Mandatory. Even I have not loaded any degree/transcripts for my partner as I have not claimed any points. However, If you are trying to prove the functional English requirement then I guess you will have to load this if you do not have other results like PTE,IELTS.
> 
> thanks.


Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Thanks andreyx. Just to confirm before I go ahead - I have upload this under Overseas evidence Category (under her profile) right?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




Yes. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


Congratz Man !!!


----------



## sat123

bvinayb said:


> Writepa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> If I don't claim points for the partner, is it necessary to upload the degree/transcript of the partner?
> 
> 
> 
> thank all.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is Mandatory. Even I have not loaded any degree/transcripts for my partner as I have not claimed any points. However, If you are trying to prove the functional English requirement then I guess you will have to load this if you do not have other results like PTE,IELTS.
> 
> thanks.
Click to expand...

I have not claimed points for partner skills. I uploaded only evidence of functional English as letter from university for the partner. But I was asked by CO for partners educational qualification documents.


----------



## bvinayb

sat123 said:


> I have not claimed points for partner skills. I uploaded only evidence of functional English as letter from university for the partner. But I was asked by CO for partners educational qualification documents.


Yes that's correct as you were claiming the functional english points on the basis of education not through any english lang. test.


----------



## rahejarajeev

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


Congrats Adriano ! Start your packing now 😁😁👍👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Mitul Patel

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


Congratulations !! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


Hi Andriano,
Can you pls clarify one doubt. In your timelines you have mentioned that you submitted EOI on 27th Jan and then you have applied for Vic on 6th April ? Why is there so much gap between the two? 

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## engr.asadbutt

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Yes sure, he asked for more evidence of relationship, a contact from someone in Australia, fixes on form 80 (wife jobs dates were wrong) and a new Australian police certificate (I had tried with an old one but they didn't accept =/)


What was your CO name ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianoGalesso

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Adriano ! Start your packing now 😁😁👍👍👍
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Thanksssss!!!! I'm already here =)


----------



## AdrianoGalesso

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Andriano,
> Can you pls clarify one doubt. In your timelines you have mentioned that you submitted EOI on 27th Jan and then you have applied for Vic on 6th April ? Why is there so much gap between the two?
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Hey Rajeev,

Yes, because I'm stupid hahhaha. 

I did the EOI, but I did't ask the nomination to VIC. I was aiming the 189 but changed my mind in April, when I asked the nomination.


----------



## rahejarajeev

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey Rajeev,
> 
> Yes, because I'm stupid hahhaha.
> 
> I did the EOI, but I did't ask the nomination to VIC. I was aiming the 189 but changed my mind in April, when I asked the nomination.


Oh....ok ! Thx for this clarification.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## rahejarajeev

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Thanksssss!!!! I'm already here =)


Super !!!!

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> Age: 30 Points
> 
> English: 10 Points
> 
> Education: 10 Points
> 
> Work: 10 Points
> 
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> 
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> 
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> 
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> 
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> 
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> 
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> 
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> 
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> 
> 
> :bounce:




Congratulations  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Hello guys, 

I have few doubts.. 

I have been finalising the documents to upload.. 

I have few queries.. 

1. Can I use all of my acs documents for 190 visa like grad and employment?? Date there is Dec 17,2015.. 

If yes will a gap of one year will be fine??? 

2. I applied for my pcc in gurgaon on Nov 22 and police contacted me around 30 Nov and I submitted the it's on same day. But till now I have not heard anything from the passport office and status online says that it is provided to police.. That means police has not given my result to them. Usually how long it takes to get PCC?


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have few doubts..
> 
> I have been finalising the documents to upload..
> 
> I have few queries..
> 
> 1. Can I use all of my acs documents for 190 visa like grad and employment?? Date there is Dec 17,2015..
> 
> If yes will a gap of one year will be fine???
> 
> 2. I applied for my pcc in gurgaon on Nov 22 and police contacted me around 30 Nov and I submitted the it's on same day. But till now I have not heard anything from the passport office and status online says that it is provided to police.. That means police has not given my result to them. Usually how long it takes to get PCC?



1. you can use the same documents

2. Police report should be finalised soon, you will get an sms as soon as police has submitted a clear report


----------



## joy.verma

sultan_azam said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I have few doubts..
> 
> I have been finalising the documents to upload..
> 
> I have few queries..
> 
> 1. Can I use all of my acs documents for 190 visa like grad and employment?? Date there is Dec 17,2015..
> 
> If yes will a gap of one year will be fine???
> 
> 2. I applied for my pcc in gurgaon on Nov 22 and police contacted me around 30 Nov and I submitted the it's on same day. But till now I have not heard anything from the passport office and status online says that it is provided to police.. That means police has not given my result to them. Usually how long it takes to get PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. you can use the same documents
> 
> 2. Police report should be finalised soon, you will get an sms as soon as police has submitted a clear report
Click to expand...


Thank you so much sultan


----------



## ozland0123

7 months since visa lodged n still in queue. 60 days since second co contacted. no idea when will i hear good news. any idea how long do i have to wait after co contact. its been 60 days already. processing team Brisbane.


----------



## numero_uno

ozland0123 said:


> 7 months since visa lodged n still in queue. 60 days since second co contacted. no idea when will i hear good news. any idea how long do i have to wait after co contact. its been 60 days already. processing team Brisbane.


hang on buddy...it has been more than 120 days since last CO contact..be patient..Brisbane team...they are taking ages.


----------



## harneet85

Hi , 

I see lots of people applied to 190 and then have separately applied for Victoria (apart from EOI) .
I have applied with 189 / 190 but choose d NSW as preferred state. 

Do I also have to go and fill some application separately for 190 - NSW ?

Kindly help.


----------



## ozland0123

Expert Opinion Requested. How will i know if my case has been refered for External Security Checks because its been 7 months since visa lodged and 60 days since last co contacted. please guide and help. frautated and worried


----------



## Rohit R

For NSW, you just have to select it in EOI. Thats it !! no other application is required.





harneet85 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I see lots of people applied to 190 and then have separately applied for Victoria (apart from EOI) .
> I have applied with 189 / 190 but choose d NSW as preferred state.
> 
> Do I also have to go and fill some application separately for 190 - NSW ?
> 
> Kindly help.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

numero_uno said:


> hang on buddy...it has been more than 120 days since last CO contact..be patient..Brisbane team...they are taking ages.




Agree. Please be patient coz that's the only thing I did with GSM Briabane and it paid off. Please see my signature fir details. I also gave feedback on GSM Brisbane delays. Hope they will speed up the process. Good luck !


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickel86

Hi Everyone,

Expert opinion required from fellow members.

My timeline is as follows:

1. Visa: Sub-class 190
2. Points: 70 + 5 (NSW invitation)

I submitted an EOI on 15 Sep 2016, received NSW invite on 30 Sep 2016 and NSW nomination on 13 Oct 2016. I logged my visa on 29 Oct 2016. I included myself and my wife in all the above stages, however, my wife had been expecting and she delivered on 16 November 2016. 

Now the case officer contacted me on 17 November 2016 and asked me for the medicals in addition to further evidence of employment and marriage within 28 days of email. I emailed her back on 24 Nov 2016 (along with Form 1022 and birth certificate of newborn) asking to delay the medicals so that we can include our new born in the application. I provided further evidence of employment and marriage on 1 Dec 2016 through ImmiAccount.

I have not received any reply from CO so far. What is the normal time period for reply? Should I go for medicals because the 28 days deadline is fast approaching?

Look forward to your reply.

Regards


----------



## sultan_azam

Nickel86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Expert opinion required from fellow members.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> 1. Visa: Sub-class 190
> 2. Points: 70 + 5 (NSW invitation)
> 
> I submitted an EOI on 15 Sep 2016, received NSW invite on 30 Sep 2016 and NSW nomination on 13 Oct 2016. I logged my visa on 29 Oct 2016. I included myself and my wife in all the above stages, however, my wife had been expecting and she delivered on 16 November 2016.
> 
> Now the case officer contacted me on 17 November 2016 and asked me for the medicals in addition to further evidence of employment and marriage within 28 days of email. I emailed her back on 24 Nov 2016 (along with Form 1022 and birth certificate of newborn) asking to delay the medicals so that we can include our new born in the application. I provided further evidence of employment and marriage on 1 Dec 2016 through ImmiAccount.
> 
> I have not received any reply from CO so far. What is the normal time period for reply? Should I go for medicals because the 28 days deadline is fast approaching?
> 
> Look forward to your reply.
> 
> Regards


Use the time to get passport for new born

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickel86

sultan_azam said:


> Use the time to get passport for new born
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk



Thanks Sultan. But my question is more about the medicals. Should I go for medicals without newborn or wait for CO's reply even if 28 days deadline has passed.


----------



## sultan_azam

Nickel86 said:


> Thanks Sultan. But my question is more about the medicals. Should I go for medicals without newborn or wait for CO's reply even if 28 days deadline has passed.


If possible call them regarding addition of new born in your visa application.


Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


*@AdrianoGalesso *- Many Congratulations ! Long g.....a.....p in your ACS and PTE.....But finally with the Grant ...all is well that ends well


----------



## Lady$Bird

ineedhelp123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question in regards to my 190 application.
> 
> It's been almost a month since I've applied for 190 visa and haven't heard a word from anyone.
> 
> How long does it normally takes for a CO to get assigned and visa grant? I thought it wobe quick after receiving the invitation.
> 
> Secondly, I have mentioned my parents names as "Non-Migrating Family members" but for some reason it shows my parents names under my name on the immi page and asking to attach their Identity proof and medical as well. I haven't done anything about it as I was waiting for CO to comment on it.
> 
> Lastly, I'll be going overseas for 2 months (jan-feb). Do I have to apply for bridging visa B? I was told that I need to provide a reason to go on a holiday?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I am also in a similar situation. I have lodged my application on 18-Nov. Completed PCC and medicals and uploaded all the necessary documents. My application status is shown as "Received". I have not received any CO contacts or assessment commencement emails so far. I have seen most of the people getting their first CO contact within a week or two, or in a month's time. Should I be worried ?
For those who have already received the grants without any CO contacts, has your application status changed from Received to something else before receiving the grant?


----------



## ozland0123

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> numero_uno said:
> 
> 
> 
> hang on buddy...it has been more than 120 days since last CO contact..be patient..Brisbane team...they are taking ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Please be patient coz that's the only thing I did with GSM Briabane and it paid off. Please see my signature fir details. I also gave feedback on GSM Brisbane delays. Hope they will speed up the process. Good luck !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

can i see your timeline please share your timeline


----------



## Sandyimmi

numero_uno said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months since visa lodged n still in queue. 60 days since second co contacted. no idea when will i hear good news. any idea how long do i have to wait after co contact. its been 60 days already. processing team Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> hang on buddy...it has been more than 120 days since last CO contact..be patient..Brisbane team...they are taking ages.
Click to expand...

More than 120 days or 150 days since last CO contact? U were contacted in July right? Me too..


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

My application status is still in received status in Immiaccount, after 3 weeks of payment of money. Can somebody please let me know if CO is assigned ?
Also shall I undergo Medicals, or shall I wait for CO to ask for medicals ?

Please advice,thanks for the information


----------



## bvinayb

Nickel86 said:


> Thanks Sultan. But my question is more about the medicals. Should I go for medicals without newborn or wait for CO's reply even if 28 days deadline has passed.


I think you should do the medicals first and then do the medical for your new born baby. The baby will just undergo a normal doctor checkup no stress there at all. We did the same for my daughter. Please refer the link below for some info.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/meeting-the-health-requirement/health-examinations

Thanks


----------



## Jamil Sid

Dear Brothers,
My CO requested me for the PCC on last week.
Today I received the PCC and uploaded on immi account and also E-mail to the CO.
Meanwhile there is one tab of infromation Provided in Immiaccount , I also click on it.

IS this way OK? or there is some other procedure. Kindly guide.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Brothers,
> My CO requested me for the PCC on last week.
> Today I received the PCC and uploaded on immi account and also E-mail to the CO.
> Meanwhile there is one tab of infromation Provided in Immiaccount , I also click on it.
> 
> IS this way OK? or there is some other procedure. Kindly guide.




You are good  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

AdrianoGalesso said:


> Hey mates,
> 
> I've been a silent reader of this thread since the beginning of the year and thank God today I got my grant and would like to share my timeline. It's a long wait, but I'm sure you are going to get your grant soon!!!
> 
> Thanks all for the awesome tips!
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO:- 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Age: 30 Points
> English: 10 Points
> Education: 10 Points
> Work: 10 Points
> VIC Nomination: 5 Points
> -------------------------------------------
> ACS Application: 09/07/2014 (Yes... 2014)
> ACS Assessment Received: 17/07/2014
> PTE Academic Score +65: 12/01/2016
> EOI (189/190): 27/01/2016
> Victoria Application: 06/04/2016
> Invitation Received (190): 08/07/2016
> Visa Lodge: 15/07/2016 (2 days before the ACS expiration)
> CO Contact: 15/08/2016
> Grant: 06/12/2016 (144 days)
> 
> :bounce:


Congratulations mate. Who was your co and which team processes your case ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85

singhexpat20 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application status is still in received status in Immiaccount, after 3 weeks of payment of money. Can somebody please let me know if CO is assigned ?
> Also shall I undergo Medicals, or shall I wait for CO to ask for medicals ?
> 
> Please advice,thanks for the information


Co allocation can be done within 2 weeks or it can take time. It depends upon the number of applications. Till the time co allocates to you, you can proceed for your medicals and pcc. It will boost up your grant process. Pre load all documents in your application
Cheers and good luck



Sent from i📱7


----------



## Mbhasin

At what stage the Medical and Pcc is required , i am yet to apply visa after the invite ,


----------



## Singh85

Mbhasin said:


> At what stage the Medical and Pcc is required , i am yet to apply visa after the invite ,


Go for your medicals and pcc after getting invite. If you will front load it. Your case decision can be quick.
Good luck

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Mbhasin

Singh85 said:


> Go for your medicals and pcc after getting invite. If you will front load it. Your case decision can be quick.
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from i📱7


for the pcc and medical they need some hap id ,is it possible to provide any reference how to get that ?


----------



## Singh85

Mbhasin said:


> for the pcc and medical they need some hap id ,is it possible to provide any reference how to get that ?


You can apply for pcc at passport sewa kendra online and get it done . For medical you need invitation first, than only you can login to immiaccount where you can generate hapid. 
So have patience till your invitation

Sent from i📱7


----------



## ausguy11

I just got approval for NSW


Can somebody tell , how to start my visa process???


----------



## Singh85

ausguy11 said:


> I just got approval for NSW
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell , how to start my visa process???


Congratulations. Pls share your points breakdown.
For application. Login to immiaccount from your eoi. Apply. pay fee and upload documents.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## andreyx108b

ausguy11 said:


> I just got approval for NSW
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell , how to start my visa process???


Congrats mate!


----------



## Mbhasin

Singh85 said:


> You can apply for pcc at passport sewa kendra online and get it done . For medical you need invitation first, than only you can login to immiaccount where you can generate hapid.
> So have patience till your invitation
> 
> Sent from i📱7


i received the invitation , i am in Singapore need to go to agent for indian pcc, for medical need hapid, not sure if hap id is generated after applying visa


----------



## Singh85

Mbhasin said:


> i received the invitation , i am in Singapore need to go to agent for indian pcc, for medical need hapid, not sure if hap id is generated after applying visa


U can generate hapid before applying visa. The option of generating hapid is in your immiaccount.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## gaja2710

Dear friends
I am very happy to share the good news that myself with my wife and son got the grant this morning.

My timeline

ANZSCO: 312912 Metallurgical or Materials Technician
Vetasses Applied: 30/10/2015
Vetasses Result: Positive 27/01/2016
PTE Academic: Overall 67 (L-67, R-66, S-70, W-67)
Points Breakdown: Age-25, Education-15, Experience-10, English-10, State Sponsor-5
EOI 190: South Australia on 05/09/2016 with 60+5
EOI 190 Invitation: South Australia on 19/10/ 2016
Visa lodged: 20/10/2016
Medicals: 24/10/2016
PCC-India: 26/10/2016
PCC-Singapore: 27/10/2016
CO contact: 01/11/2016 Request for PTE Online Score Report (GSM Adelaide)
Information Provided : 01/11/2016
GRANT: 07/12/2016


----------



## Singh85

gaja2710 said:


> Dear friends
> I am very happy to share the good news that myself with my wife and son got that grant this morning.


Congratulations... your timelines and which team processes your case.co name 

Sent from i📱7


----------



## kkvijay

Dear Expats

Happy to share that i have got me/family Grant today. Thank you so much for all expats for making this success. Though i was a silent spectator because of my schedules, but i have been following few threads which really helped me. Thank you all again


----------



## Singh85

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> Happy to share that i have got me/family Grant today. Thank you so much for all expats for making this success. Though i was a silent spectator because of my schedules, but i have been following few threads which really helped me. Thank you all again


Congratulations. your co and team ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## kkvijay

Updated in my Signature


----------



## Mitul Patel

gaja2710 said:


> Dear friends
> I am very happy to share the good news that myself with my wife and son got the grant this morning.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 312912 Metallurgical or Materials Technician
> Vetasses Applied: 30/10/2015
> Vetasses Result: Positive 27/01/2016
> PTE Academic: Overall 67 (L-67, R-66, S-70, W-67)
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Education-15, Experience-10, English-10, State Sponsor-5
> EOI 190: South Australia on 05/09/2016 with 60+5
> EOI 190 Invitation: South Australia on 19/10/ 2016
> Visa lodged: 20/10/2016
> Medicals: 24/10/2016
> PCC-India: 26/10/2016
> PCC-Singapore: 27/10/2016
> CO contact: 01/11/2016 Request for PTE Online Score Report (GSM Adelaide)
> Information Provided : 01/11/2016
> GRANT: 07/12/2016


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

kkvijay said:


> Updated in my Signature


Congratulations to u too !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

What are the mandatory + optional document i need to submit for visa?

Currently i have following list for my individual visa:

1. Five year bank statements(4 for a year)
2. Form number 16 available in my 5 years
3. ITR-V acknowledgement
4. PCC
5. MEDICAL
6. Reference letter of all companies (I worked for 3 companies)
7. PTE report
8. Form number 80 and 1221
9. Payslips whatever available
10. Passport copy

Please tell if any extra document is required? or if i missing something


----------



## sat123

ozland0123 said:


> OZ_Dreamer25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numero_uno said:
> 
> 
> 
> hang on buddy...it has been more than 120 days since last CO contact..be patient..Brisbane team...they are taking ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Please be patient coz that's the only thing I did with GSM Briabane and it paid off. Please see my signature fir details. I also gave feedback on GSM Brisbane delays. Hope they will speed up the process. Good luck !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can i see your timeline please share your timeline
Click to expand...

We would not know what the exact reason might be. May be Brisbane team size is smaller in comparison to Adelaide so they are able to process less.


----------



## Mitul Patel

sat123 said:


> We would not know what the exact reason might be. May be Brisbane team size is smaller in comparison to Adelaide so they are able to process less.


Is it so that visa applications are being alloted to Adelaide or Brisbane team on some basis....or criteria...
Something like occupation or assessment body or something else...
Otherwise I couldn't fetch any reason for much difference in processing time...
Its my logic...i don't know what is exactly done..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

kkvijay said:


> Updated in my Signature


Congrats. Is ur case ny name vijay in immitracker? It says visa lodged on 23 may?


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

files lodged on 2 Dec 2016....


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
I got my first CO contact today from GSM Adelaide, asking for Resumes for me and my spouse.
Relaxed a bit to know that at least they have picked up my application.

Does it mean that the rest of my documents are correct ?
I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals for both the applicants.


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> What are the mandatory + optional document i need to submit for visa?
> 
> Currently i have following list for my individual visa:
> 
> 1. Five year bank statements(4 for a year)
> 2. Form number 16 available in my 5 years
> 3. ITR-V acknowledgement
> 4. PCC
> 5. MEDICAL
> 6. Reference letter of all companies (I worked for 3 companies)
> 7. PTE report
> 8. Form number 80 and 1221
> 9. Payslips whatever available
> 10. Passport copy
> 
> Please tell if any extra document is required? or if i missing something


add
birth certificate
qualification - marksheet and degree
photograph( not mandatory)


----------



## Mbhasin

i have a question regarding the Functional English requirement document for spouse:
do they accept the letter from school mentioning medium of studies were in English
or any template.


----------



## Aus1984

Mbhasin said:


> i have a question regarding the Functional English requirement document for spouse:
> do they accept the letter from school mentioning medium of studies were in English
> or any template.


Yes they will accept


----------



## Mitul Patel

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I got my first CO contact today from GSM Adelaide, asking for Resumes for me and my spouse.
> Relaxed a bit to know that at least they have picked up my application.
> 
> Does it mean that the rest of my documents are correct ?
> I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals for both the applicants.


Congratulations...b relaxed...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Mbhasin said:


> i have a question regarding the Functional English requirement document for spouse:
> do they accept the letter from school mentioning medium of studies were in English
> or any template.


yes, they will accept. Read definition of functinal english on How can I prove I have functional English? 

_
Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English._


----------



## bvinayb

Hi All,

My Medicals have been loaded today. As I can see the status under health assessment which says No Action required. It's same for my wife and daughter. When do you think they will start processing the application? As I believe all the required docs have been submitted including PCC, Form 80 and 1221.


----------



## ibbz87

Aus1984 said:


> Yes they will accept


from school pr from college uni?
what is minimum level they would accept?
would high school i.e. 10th grade work

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Medicals have been loaded today. As I can see the status under health assessment which says No Action required. It's same for my wife and daughter. When do you think they will start processing the application? As I believe all the required docs have been submitted including PCC, Form 80 and 1221.


did you generated the hap id or it was provided after the payment ?


----------



## bvinayb

Mbhasin said:


> did you generated the hap id or it was provided after the payment ?


I followed the following process -

1. I filled the application form. 
2. Paid the fees.
3. Loaded all the documents.
4. Generated HAPID and Did medicals the next day
5. The results were uploaded today (took around2-3 days)

Thanks.


----------



## Mbhasin

bvinayb said:


> I followed the following process -
> 
> 1. I filled the application form.
> 2. Paid the fees.
> 3. Loaded all the documents.
> 4. Generated HAPID and Did medicals the next day
> 5. The results were uploaded today (took around2-3 days)
> 
> Thanks.


for the 4th step " 4. Generated HAPID and Did medicals the next day"
>>>>this is to be done after the payment or can be generated before the submission .


----------



## bvinayb

Mbhasin said:


> for the 4th step " 4. Generated HAPID and Did medicals the next day"
> >>>>this is to be done after the payment or can be generated before the submission .


I am not sure if you can do this before. however, i have read this through forum that this can be generated before you pay for Visa. Some of them have done their Medicals before they submitted their applications. Doing medicals up front is always better as it might take long time to schedule and process the medicals.


----------



## ibbz87

bvinayb said:


> I am not sure if you can do this before. however, i have read this through forum that this can be generated before you pay for Visa. Some of them have done their Medicals before they submitted their applications. Doing medicals up front is always better as it might take long time to schedule and process the medicals.


it is possible to do so, its called my health declaration and you can do medicals before paying visa fee

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

I have applied for 190 visa for NSW on Dec 3,2016 with 65 points. My occupation is software engineer. 
Can i expect an invitation this month itself ? Please help me guys...really need your inputs.


----------



## Mbhasin

ibbz87 said:


> from school pr from college uni?
> what is minimum level they would accept?
> would high school i.e. 10th grade work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

Completed at least five (5) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside of Australia and all instructions were in English.

Completed at least one (1) year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or an associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## ibbz87

Mbhasin said:


> Completed all years of primary education and at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Completed at least five (5) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside of Australia and all instructions were in English.
> 
> Completed at least one (1) year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or an associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.


thanks so if i can get a certificate from her school till year 10 that would suffice.
right?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

I have applied for 190 visa for NSW on Dec 3,2016 with 65 points. My occupation is software engineer. 
Can i expect an invitation this month itself ? Please help me guys...really need your inputs.


----------



## palz

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I got my first CO contact today from GSM Adelaide, asking for Resumes for me and my spouse.
> Relaxed a bit to know that at least they have picked up my application.
> 
> Does it mean that the rest of my documents are correct ?
> I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals for both the applicants.


There were incidents where CO asks initial set of documents and then once we submit, they also ask additional documents as and when required. It is hard to say they have accepted all documents are correct except what they asked. So fingers crossed. All the best!

By the way who is you CO?


----------



## sat123

It seems so funny some times. Folks join in the forum, have a set of questions, lodge visa, get it, stop following the forum. Another set of people comes with the same queries, same discussions, they too leave. This cycle is continuing and people like me, Allen... and few others are just watching this cycle since ages and our wait seems to be never ending. :smiley:


----------



## meraprvisa

palz said:


> There were incidents where CO asks initial set of documents and then once we submit, they also ask additional documents as and when required. It is hard to say they have accepted all documents are correct except what they asked. So fingers crossed. All the best!
> 
> By the way who is you CO?



hello,

you claimed partner points?

i think spouse resume is only required if you are claiming partner points.

please confirm.

i lodged the application today only.


----------



## meraprvisa

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I got my first CO contact today from GSM Adelaide, asking for Resumes for me and my spouse.
> Relaxed a bit to know that at least they have picked up my application.
> 
> Does it mean that the rest of my documents are correct ?
> I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals for both the applicants.




spouse resume only required if you are claiming partner points.

r u claiming?

please confirm


----------



## Lady$Bird

meraprvisa said:


> spouse resume only required if you are claiming partner points.
> 
> r u claiming?
> 
> please confirm


I am not claiming partner points. Not sure why the CO has asked for Spouse resume.


----------



## Lady$Bird

palz said:


> There were incidents where CO asks initial set of documents and then once we submit, they also ask additional documents as and when required. It is hard to say they have accepted all documents are correct except what they asked. So fingers crossed. All the best!
> 
> By the way who is you CO?


Thanks for the clarification. Hope they dont ask for any further documents. Is it true that they ask for resume only if I claim partner points ? I haven't claimed partner points but still they asked for Resume.
My CO name is Wendy. Who is your CO ?


----------



## palz

Lady$Bird said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Hope they dont ask for any further documents. Is it true that they ask for resume only if I claim partner points ? I haven't claimed partner points but still they asked for Resume.
> My CO name is Wendy. Who is your CO ?


I did not attach resume either as I did not claim partner points. I think it is just different from one CO to the other. I don't think you need to worry about it. My CO name is Trisha


----------



## meraprvisa

Lady$Bird said:


> I am not claiming partner points. Not sure why the CO has asked for Spouse resume.



varies from CO to CO... i will also upload the same today only to avoid delay...

thanks for your confirmation...

all the best... 

you lodged visa on which date?


----------



## Lady$Bird

meraprvisa said:


> varies from CO to CO... i will also upload the same today only to avoid delay...
> 
> thanks for your confirmation...
> 
> all the best...
> 
> you lodged visa on which date?


I lodged it on 18-Nov.


----------



## Imran_Taufique

gaja2710 said:


> Dear friends
> I am very happy to share the good news that myself with my wife and son got the grant this morning.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 312912 Metallurgical or Materials Technician
> Vetasses Applied: 30/10/2015
> Vetasses Result: Positive 27/01/2016
> PTE Academic: Overall 67 (L-67, R-66, S-70, W-67)
> Points Breakdown: Age-25, Education-15, Experience-10, English-10, State Sponsor-5
> EOI 190: South Australia on 05/09/2016 with 60+5
> EOI 190 Invitation: South Australia on 19/10/ 2016
> Visa lodged: 20/10/2016
> Medicals: 24/10/2016
> PCC-India: 26/10/2016
> PCC-Singapore: 27/10/2016
> CO contact: 01/11/2016 Request for PTE Online Score Report (GSM Adelaide)
> Information Provided : 01/11/2016
> GRANT: 07/12/2016


*@gaja2710* - Congratulations!!


----------



## Imran_Taufique

Mbhasin said:


> i received the invitation , i am in Singapore need to go to agent for indian pcc, for medical need hapid, not sure if hap id is generated after applying visa


*@Mbhasin* - Indian PCC could be obtained from the Indian Embassy in Singapore itself. Have you thought of that option ?


----------



## Imran_Taufique

kkvijay said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> Happy to share that i have got me/family Grant today. Thank you so much for all expats for making this success. Though i was a silent spectator because of my schedules, but i have been following few threads which really helped me. Thank you all again


*@kkvijay* - Many Congratulations !!


----------



## Mbhasin

Imran_Taufique said:


> *@Mbhasin* - Indian PCC could be obtained from the Indian Embassy in Singapore itself. Have you thought of that option ?


Yes,it is available from Singapore high commission but via agent of high commission,i think I can be obtained by submitting invitation letter


----------



## bvinayb

Mbhasin said:


> Yes,it is available from Singapore high commission but via agent of high commission,i think I can be obtained by submitting invitation letter


As per my knowledge if you go through High Commission it will take around 40 days. If you can afford to go back to India for a short holiday you will be able to get it in 1 day. I am not sure how quick you need it but you always have these 2 options.


----------



## Mbhasin

bvinayb said:


> As per my knowledge if you go through High Commission it will take around 40 days. If you can afford to go back to India for a short holiday you will be able to get it in 1 day. I am not sure how quick you need it but you always have these 2 options.


It is available in 2-3 days via agent here in Singapore


----------



## bvinayb

Mbhasin said:


> It is available in 2-3 days via agent here in Singapore


Thats really good then - for me in Mauritius - We have to wait for 40 days!


----------



## harsiv

*Visa Subclass 190*

Dear All,
I am planning to apply for Visa Subclass 190. My skill "Market Research Analyst" is listed as shortage in ACT and Northern Territory of Australia. I have the following questions in my mind,

1. Can I land in any other state other than the sponsoring state? 
2. Legally can I apply for job in any other state other than sponsoring state?
3. What if I land in sponsoring state and then plan to move out to any other state for job without completing the 2 year term.
4. When applying for citizenship in the future, will there be any problems if you haven’t completed the stipulated 2 year term in sponsoring state.


----------



## kpandey

sat123 said:


> It seems so funny some times. Folks join in the forum, have a set of questions, lodge visa, get it, stop following the forum. Another set of people comes with the same queries, same discussions, they too leave. This cycle is continuing and people like me, Allen... and few others are just watching this cycle since ages and our wait seems to be never ending. :smiley:


hahaha... im with you too.


----------



## anurag.vashist

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I got my first CO contact today from GSM Adelaide, asking for Resumes for me and my spouse.
> Relaxed a bit to know that at least they have picked up my application.
> 
> Does it mean that the rest of my documents are correct ?
> I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals for both the applicants.


What document do you get for Medicals?

Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

how do we get to know that if CO have been assigned or not.
I contacted my agent and one of their employees said that they have not received any intimation from CO so they can not tell if its been assigned or not.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

anurag.vashist said:


> What document do you get for Medicals?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820 dual sim using Tapatalk


You will not get any documents for medicals. After completing the medical tests, the hospital will upload your results to the portal. That time, your health examination status will be "Examination In Progress". This will then go for review by the department. After that the status will change to "Health clearance provided - No action required", if there are no issues in the results. This process will take 3-5 working days. 
In my case, I have done the medicals on 30-Nov and the results (clearance provided) got updated yesterday (06-Dec).


----------



## numero_uno

sat123 said:


> We would not know what the exact reason might be. May be Brisbane team size is smaller in comparison to Adelaide so they are able to process less.


whatever the reason may be but this team is really slow...majority of grants I have seen are from Adelaide team, even the immitracker proofs that..and they don't even respond to your emails.:frusty:


----------



## ozland0123

please reply. How will i come to know if my case has been referred for external security checks. Its been 7 months since visa lodged and 62 days since last co contact.
Any idea and experience please


----------



## theNovice

Hello all, need help with visa lodgement. Does it allow to submit the lodgement without visa fee payment? I mean can we take sometime in paying the fee, meanwhile our application is still under review.


----------



## sultan_azam

theNovice said:


> Hello all, need help with visa lodgement. Does it allow to submit the lodgement without visa fee payment? I mean can we take sometime in paying the fee, meanwhile our application is still under review.


payment of visa fees is the main thing of visa application submission, documents upload start after that... hence it will be at starting line until payment of visa fee


----------



## rohi1718

sha15742 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went for PCC at PSK Gurgaon for my 190 Visa application, I was asked to update marriage details in my passport. Is it really necessary to update marriage details.
> If i update marriage details will my visa application expire as i will get a new passport number.
> 
> Can someone please help me regarding this?


Hi,

I have the same case , but i was not asked for this.
I submitted the marriage certificate and that was only required.
May be you can take another appointment from another PSK , i did in Shalimar bagh.

-- Rohit


----------



## Kafaii1

Saman84 said:


> Lodged on 7th of Jan
> Last CO contact on 12th June, I replied in a few days
> 
> 284 days :roll:



Hi Saman can I have your email please?


----------



## iamnoone

numero_uno said:


> whatever the reason may be but this team is really slow...majority of grants I have seen are from Adelaide team, even the immitracker proofs that..and they don't even respond to your emails.:frusty:


Mate, isn't ICT Security not in the NSW Skilled Occupation List (SOL). I'm surprised they still nominate people who has skills not on their SOL.


----------



## iamnoone

Lady$Bird said:


> You will not get any documents for medicals. After completing the medical tests, the hospital will upload your results to the portal. That time, your health examination status will be "Examination In Progress". This will then go for review by the department. After that the status will change to "Health clearance provided - No action required", if there are no issues in the results. This process will take 3-5 working days.
> In my case, I have done the medicals on 30-Nov and the results (clearance provided) got updated yesterday (06-Dec).


Did you get this status prior to Health Clearance Provided? - 

Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


----------



## Mogzee

Guys, any idea on when the backlog will be cleared by the DIBP. Is it that some skills are not being prioritized and few others are being? Need your help on understanding this cause its starting to take a toll on my patience.


*Mogzee:*
Following are my time lines.
*SOL Code:* 221214 _(Internal Auditor)_
*Vetassess result:* 24-Nov-15
*PTE:* 19-Feb-16
*EOI lodged: * 20-Feb-16
*State Sponsorship:* _NSW_
*Invitation:* 25-Feb-16
*Medical & PCC:* 12-Apr-16
*Visa Lodged: * 14-Apr-16
*CO Contacted:* 24-May-16
*Replied to CO: * 25-May-16
*Visa Grant: * ?????????
*IED:* ?????????

*No. of days:* 238 days


----------



## andreyx108b

ausguy11 said:


> What are the mandatory + optional document i need to submit for visa?
> 
> 
> 
> Currently i have following list for my individual visa:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Five year bank statements(4 for a year)
> 
> 2. Form number 16 available in my 5 years
> 
> 3. ITR-V acknowledgement
> 
> 4. PCC
> 
> 5. MEDICAL
> 
> 6. Reference letter of all companies (I worked for 3 companies)
> 
> 7. PTE report
> 
> 8. Form number 80 and 1221
> 
> 9. Payslips whatever available
> 
> 10. Passport copy
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell if any extra document is required? or if i missing something




CVs.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

iamnoone said:


> Did you get this status prior to Health Clearance Provided? -
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


I dont remember seeing this status. When I checked the status after completing medicals, it was shown as Examination under process or something similar..


----------



## sultan_azam

iamnoone said:


> Did you get this status prior to Health Clearance Provided? -
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


This is an interim stage, panel physician upload results in immiaccount, this will be reviewed at DIBP's end and you will get the status - "health clearance provided - no action required".

It will hardly take a day or two for this change to occur

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

My ACS Effective experience becomes 3 years this December end. So I'll have to claim experience points for this. I submit a Change of Circumstances form for this?


----------



## Writepa

iamnoone said:


> Did you get this status prior to Health Clearance Provided? -
> 
> Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.


Yes, you will receive this status after your health result is sent. You probably will receive the clearance status after a day.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Mogzee said:


> Guys, any idea on when the backlog will be cleared by the DIBP. Is it that some skills are not being prioritized and few others are being? Need your help on understanding this cause its starting to take a toll on my patience.
> 
> HELLO MATE
> 
> SAME POSITION IS WITH ME. WE HAVE LODGED VISA IN SAME MONTH. AND I AM ALSO STILL WAITING FOR THEIR RESPONSE. YET PEOPLE WHO LODGED VISA IN NOVEMBER ARE GETTING GRANT.
> 
> I AM HAPPY FOR THEM WHO ARE GETTING GRANTS ON TIME BUT VERY MUCH SAD WITH WORKING OF DIBP. ATLEAST THEY SHOULD HAVE SOME TRANSPARENCY IN THEIR SYSTEM. WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO KNOW EXACT STATUS OF OUR APPLICATION.


----------



## Aus1984

bharat.rameshwar said:


> My ACS Effective experience becomes 3 years this December end. So I'll have to claim experience points for this. I submit a Change of Circumstances form for this?


I think no need because they considered experience up to the period when you got invited. It is written in your invite letter too


----------



## zooter80

Guys,

Just to let you all know that I got my visa grant on 1st Dec (was travelling). My timelines:

ACS ASSESSMENT - MID-July
Repeat Assessment for different code - Aug
IELTS 1st attempt - 10 points
PTE 1st Attempt - 20 points
EOI in VIC - Mid-September
INviation to apply - Early October
Applied for Visa - 15th Oct
Co Contact - 25th Oct for Medicals + Functional English for Spouse
Medicals done - 2nd Nov
Functional English - submitted on 10th Nov
Grant - 1st Dec

No additional contact or work verification as far as I know. That could be because both VIC sponsored me as well as DIBP's job may have been less as the work experience I claimed was Australian - done on a 457 and my current nominated role is very close to that role

CO Team was Adelaide

I really feel sad for all the members who're waiting for ages while others get grants. I was in 2 minds whether to post this or not, but then I think it's also correct that people do understand that grants are being issued so as not to lose hope. I hope i've done the correct thing in updating my visa grant here...


----------



## Singh85

zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I got my visa grant on 1st Dec (was travelling). My timelines:
> 
> ACS ASSESSMENT - MID-July
> Repeat Assessment for different code - Aug
> IELTS 1st attempt - 10 points
> PTE 1st Attempt - 20 points
> EOI in VIC - Mid-September
> INviation to apply - Early October
> Applied for Visa - 15th Oct
> Co Contact - 25th Oct for Medicals + Functional English for Spouse
> Medicals done - 2nd Nov
> Functional English - submitted on 10th Nov
> Grant - 1st Dec
> 
> No additional contact or work verification as far as I know. That could be because both VIC sponsored me as well as DIBP's job may have been less as the work experience I claimed was Australian - done on a 457 and my current nominated role is very close to that role
> 
> CO Team was Adelaide
> 
> I really feel sad for all the members who're waiting for ages while others get grants. I was in 2 minds whether to post this or not, but then I think it's also correct that people do understand that grants are being issued so as not to lose hope. I hope i've done the correct thing in updating my visa grant here...


congratulations. have a blissful future ahead. Cheers


----------



## bvinayb

zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I got my visa grant on 1st Dec (was travelling). My timelines:
> 
> ACS ASSESSMENT - MID-July
> Repeat Assessment for different code - Aug
> IELTS 1st attempt - 10 points
> PTE 1st Attempt - 20 points
> EOI in VIC - Mid-September
> INviation to apply - Early October
> Applied for Visa - 15th Oct
> Co Contact - 25th Oct for Medicals + Functional English for Spouse
> Medicals done - 2nd Nov
> Functional English - submitted on 10th Nov
> Grant - 1st Dec
> 
> No additional contact or work verification as far as I know. That could be because both VIC sponsored me as well as DIBP's job may have been less as the work experience I claimed was Australian - done on a 457 and my current nominated role is very close to that role
> 
> CO Team was Adelaide
> 
> I really feel sad for all the members who're waiting for ages while others get grants. I was in 2 minds whether to post this or not, but then I think it's also correct that people do understand that grants are being issued so as not to lose hope. I hope i've done the correct thing in updating my visa grant here...


Congrats and all the best


----------



## Hardy1985

*Visa 189*

I have applied for Skill assessment on 29th Nov 2016. Till date the status is showing "queued for assessment""

As per the MSA guidelines an assessor is assigned within 5 working days.

Can anyone help me on this.

ANZO Code - 233512 ( Mechanical Engineer) 
Points - 60

Regards
Hardeep


----------



## Singh85

Guys anyone who has GSM Brisbane team and Maria as a CO. I do not know what Brisbane team is doing with my case. lodged in August, CO request in August for Form 80 and uploaded in Sep, also till the time no reply to my case update mail sent on 30 Oct. could any one suggest that wether they have seen my uploaded documents (Form 80) which co has requested or they have not touched my application after that?
The major cause of concern is my wife is pregnant with expected delivery in March 2017 and Co is not looking at my case. Shall I write them again and portray the pregnancy concern or Co itself will see the pregnancy declaration in Medicals.


----------



## Mitul Patel

zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I got my visa grant on 1st Dec (was travelling). My timelines:
> 
> ACS ASSESSMENT - MID-July
> Repeat Assessment for different code - Aug
> IELTS 1st attempt - 10 points
> PTE 1st Attempt - 20 points
> EOI in VIC - Mid-September
> INviation to apply - Early October
> Applied for Visa - 15th Oct
> Co Contact - 25th Oct for Medicals + Functional English for Spouse
> Medicals done - 2nd Nov
> Functional English - submitted on 10th Nov
> Grant - 1st Dec
> 
> No additional contact or work verification as far as I know. That could be because both VIC sponsored me as well as DIBP's job may have been less as the work experience I claimed was Australian - done on a 457 and my current nominated role is very close to that role
> 
> CO Team was Adelaide
> 
> I really feel sad for all the members who're waiting for ages while others get grants. I was in 2 minds whether to post this or not, but then I think it's also correct that people do understand that grants are being issued so as not to lose hope. I hope i've done the correct thing in updating my visa grant here...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Hardy1985 said:


> I have applied for Skill assessment on 29th Nov 2016. Till date the status is showing "queued for assessment""
> 
> As per the MSA guidelines an assessor is assigned within 5 working days.
> 
> Can anyone help me on this.
> 
> ANZO Code - 233512 ( Mechanical Engineer)
> Points - 60
> 
> Regards
> Hardeep[/QUOTE
> 
> Have you took fast track service of EA or regular?


----------



## engr.asadbutt

By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:


Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)

I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH) 


Best Regards,
Asad


----------



## kpandey

Singh85 said:


> Guys anyone who has GSM Brisbane team and Maria as a CO. I do not know what Brisbane team is doing with my case. lodged in August, CO request in August for Form 80 and uploaded in Sep, also till the time no reply to my case update mail sent on 30 Oct. could any one suggest that wether they have seen my uploaded documents (Form 80) which co has requested or they have not touched my application after that?
> The major cause of concern is my wife is pregnant with expected delivery in March 2017 and Co is not looking at my case. Shall I write them again and portray the pregnancy concern or Co itself will see the pregnancy declaration in Medicals.


Me. Last contact was on 2 Aug and waiting for an update since 30 Aug when I uploaded the docs asked for.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 



zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I got my visa grant on 1st Dec (was travelling). My timelines:
> 
> ACS ASSESSMENT - MID-July
> Repeat Assessment for different code - Aug
> IELTS 1st attempt - 10 points
> PTE 1st Attempt - 20 points
> EOI in VIC - Mid-September
> INviation to apply - Early October
> Applied for Visa - 15th Oct
> Co Contact - 25th Oct for Medicals + Functional English for Spouse
> Medicals done - 2nd Nov
> Functional English - submitted on 10th Nov
> Grant - 1st Dec
> 
> No additional contact or work verification as far as I know. That could be because both VIC sponsored me as well as DIBP's job may have been less as the work experience I claimed was Australian - done on a 457 and my current nominated role is very close to that role
> 
> CO Team was Adelaide
> 
> I really feel sad for all the members who're waiting for ages while others get grants. I was in 2 minds whether to post this or not, but then I think it's also correct that people do understand that grants are being issued so as not to lose hope. I hope i've done the correct thing in updating my visa grant here...


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 



engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)
> 
> I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH)
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Asad


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations !!


Hi Rohit,
Your date of submission is same as mine. Lets keep each other updated  
Have you loaded all docs including Medicals?

Thanks


----------



## Rohit R

Hi bvinayb,

Yes, it is almost same !! 

I have uploaded all the documents except PCC and medicals as my wife is pregnant and I don't want to go for her medicals at the moment. So i am waiting for CO contact so that I can tell him about pregnancy and put my application on hold. 

Basically, i am double excited !! 

Keep updating bro !! All the best !!




bvinayb said:


> Hi Rohit,
> Your date of submission is same as mine. Lets keep each other updated
> Have you loaded all docs including Medicals?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> Hi bvinayb,
> 
> Yes, it is almost same !!
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents except PCC and medicals as my wife is pregnant and I don't want to go for her medicals at the moment. So i am waiting for CO contact so that I can tell him about pregnancy and put my application on hold.
> 
> Basically, i am double excited !!
> 
> Keep updating bro !! All the best !!


Congrats Mate. What a co-incident. We just learned yesterday that my wife is pregnant. However, We had already done the medicals before we got this news and the medicals were loaded on the immi account too.


----------



## jitin81

Day 197....No luck.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

That's a great news. Congratulations to you too buddy !! I am sure you will get the grant soon and your child will be an Australian citizen !! :fingerscrossed:

Good luck !!



bvinayb said:


> Congrats Mate. What a co-incident. We just learned yesterday that my wife is pregnant. However, We had already done the medicals before we got this news and the medicals were loaded on the immi account too.


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> That's a great news. Congratulations to you too buddy !! I am sure you will get the grant soon and your child will be an Australian citizen !! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good luck !!


Thanks yes lets just hope they process it quicker and we don't have to wait for a long period. All the best to you as well


----------



## Lady$Bird

kpandey said:


> Me. Last contact was on 2 Aug and waiting for an update since 30 Aug when I uploaded the docs asked for.


What additional document did the CO request you ?
What is your current application status in immi account ?


----------



## subbareddy545

ausguy11 said:


> I just got approval for NSW
> 
> 
> Can somebody tell , how to start my visa process???


Congrats...I too got NSW approval on 5th of this month. Can we apply for Visa or do we have to wait for invitation mail? Please let me know if you have any information.


----------



## Jayb2k90

Hi everyone,

190 telecommunications technician to WA.
TRA - 15/09/16
IELTS - 04/12/16 (8 above) 
EOI submitted - 05/12/16
Awaiting invite from WA.

I have got this far without the aid of an agent however I'm slightly in the dark as to what is next and desperately seeking help.

As far as im aware I'm now waiting for an email from WA to ask me to provide a 12 month employement contract which god knows how I'm supposed to do that from the UK. This is prior to my invite.

Is anyone in the same boat or can shed any light on EOI invite turnaround times or anything really.


----------



## numero_uno

iamnoone said:


> Mate, isn't ICT Security not in the NSW Skilled Occupation List (SOL). I'm surprised they still nominate people who has skills not on their SOL.


During one point of the year they open up nominations in "STREAM 2" in which they invite high scoring candidate from CSOL, and that's how i received invitation from NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b

numero_uno said:


> During one point of the year they open up nominations in "STREAM 2" in which they invite high scoring candidate from CSOL, and that's how i received invitation from NSW.


The stream is open throughout the year as far as i know.


----------



## numero_uno

mohnishsharma said:


> Mogzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, any idea on when the backlog will be cleared by the DIBP. Is it that some skills are not being prioritized and few others are being? Need your help on understanding this cause its starting to take a toll on my patience.
> 
> HELLO MATE
> 
> SAME POSITION IS WITH ME. WE HAVE LODGED VISA IN SAME MONTH. AND I AM ALSO STILL WAITING FOR THEIR RESPONSE. YET PEOPLE WHO LODGED VISA IN NOVEMBER ARE GETTING GRANT.
> 
> I AM HAPPY FOR THEM WHO ARE GETTING GRANTS ON TIME BUT VERY MUCH SAD WITH WORKING OF DIBP. ATLEAST THEY SHOULD HAVE SOME TRANSPARENCY IN THEIR SYSTEM. WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO KNOW EXACT STATUS OF OUR APPLICATION.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they seems to be prioritizing certain skill set, my CO also contacted me on same date as ur's and thereafter they are completely silent not even responding to my emails (have send close to 4 to 5 emails). I even called there helpline the executive told me that they are suppose to respond to ur emails if not you can raise a complaint (which I think is not correct at this moment)
Click to expand...


----------



## numero_uno

Singh85 said:


> Guys anyone who has GSM Brisbane team and Maria as a CO. I do not know what Brisbane team is doing with my case. lodged in August, CO request in August for Form 80 and uploaded in Sep, also till the time no reply to my case update mail sent on 30 Oct. could any one suggest that wether they have seen my uploaded documents (Form 80) which co has requested or they have not touched my application after that?
> The major cause of concern is my wife is pregnant with expected delivery in March 2017 and Co is not looking at my case. Shall I write them again and portray the pregnancy concern or Co itself will see the pregnancy declaration in Medicals.


CO contacted with me in July, and there after no update, have send them 4-5 emails to them but no response. Try you might be lucky if they revert back to you. Also Brisbane team is finalizing application lodged in April-May (as I have noticed) so nothing unusual...


----------



## Singh85

numero_uno said:


> CO contacted with me in July, and there after no update, have send them 4-5 emails to them but no response. Try you might be lucky if they revert back to you. Also Brisbane team is finalizing application lodged in April-May (as I have noticed) so nothing unusual...


U too have Maria co ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## numero_uno

Singh85 said:


> U too have Maria co ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


No, not Maria


----------



## subbareddy545

Hi,

I have a question. I'm applying for 190 visa and am planning to apply only for me for now and not for my family members. But I have to enter their details in non migrant dependents. It is asking for passport details. However, my daughter who is of 2 yrs dont have a passport. 

Could you please let me know if passport details are necessary?

THanks


----------



## kpandey

Lady$Bird said:


> What additional document did the CO request you ?
> What is your current application status in immi account ?


CO asked for Medical, PCC and Evidence of employment. Current status is 'Assessment in progress'


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations !!


Thanks a lot dear

Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)


----------



## ausguy11

Should i notorize the documents like degree mark sheet, offer letters, payslips for immi account upload for visa process? 


Please confirm


----------



## ozland0123

Singh85 said:


> numero_uno said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO contacted with me in July, and there after no update, have send them 4-5 emails to them but no response. Try you might be lucky if they revert back to you. Also Brisbane team is finalizing application lodged in April-May (as I have noticed) so nothing unusual...
> 
> 
> 
> U too have Maria co ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7
Click to expand...

I have also lodged my visa application in April 2016 and waiting for my grant. No idea when will i have my Grant


----------



## sultan_azam

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. I'm applying for 190 visa and am planning to apply only for me for now and not for my family members. But I have to enter their details in non migrant dependents. It is asking for passport details. However, my daughter who is of 2 yrs dont have a passport.
> 
> Could you please let me know if passport details are necessary?
> 
> THanks


if you dont want to get visa for them, then donot enter their detail in visa application form, else DIBP will ask pcc and medicals for them

however you can enter their details in form 80/1221 if asked


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> Should i notorize the documents like degree mark sheet, offer letters, payslips for immi account upload for visa process?
> 
> 
> Please confirm


notarization not required


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ozland0123 said:


> can i see your timeline please share your timeline


My Signature has all the details.. Assuming you are on Tapatalk, so in any case here is the timeline ..

ICT Business Analyst - 261111
IELTS: (LRWS 9 7 7 9) - Overall 8
ACS Result - 13 Jan 2016
VIC EOI Submission - 30 Jan 2016
VIC EOI Acknowledgement - 15 Feb 2016
VIC Approval & PR Invite - 11 Mar 2016
VISA Lodged: 13 Apr 2016
Meds & PCC - 20 Apr 2016
1st CO contact (Form 80 req): 24 May 2016 (Submitted on 4 Jun 2016)
2nd CO Contact (additional info): 31 Aug 2016 (Submitted on 6 Sep 2016)
VISA GRANT : 19th Nov, 2016 
IED : Before 15th Mar, 2017


----------



## kaju

sultan_azam said:


> if you dont want to get visa for them, then donot enter their detail in visa application form, else DIBP will ask pcc and medicals for them
> 
> however you can enter their details in form 80/1221 if asked


No, this is not correct. 

Applicants MUST mention direct family members in their application - if they are non-migrating family members they must be included on that basis.

This does not include parents of course, as they are no longer considered members of an applicant's family unit.

If family members are not mentioned in the visa application, that constitutes providing false and/or misleading information. If DIBP found out, the visa could very easily be refused, or in theory at least even cancelled after residency was granted.

One of the reasons for having family members get health and pcc's is so that it is clear that all are not precluded at the time of application from being able to migrate if they chose to do so later - if one fails the medical, the whole application fails. This way, a family can not be separated due to a medical issue found later, after someone has already got a visa. 

There are other complex reasons too, but in any case breaking the law (and providing false information to DIBP is just that) is never a good idea.

It could lead to serious difficulties.

Understand too, that to get visas separately for family members later will take longer, and be much more expensive.


----------



## ausguy11

sultan_azam said:


> notarization not required



why CO is contacting u again and again?


----------



## ozland0123

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> ozland0123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can i see your timeline please share your timeline
> 
> 
> 
> My Signature has all the details.. Assuming you are on Tapatalk, so in any case here is the timeline ..
> 
> ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> IELTS: (LRWS 9 7 7 9) - Overall 8
> ACS Result - 13 Jan 2016
> VIC EOI Submission - 30 Jan 2016
> VIC EOI Acknowledgement - 15 Feb 2016
> VIC Approval & PR Invite - 11 Mar 2016
> VISA Lodged: 13 Apr 2016
> Meds & PCC - 20 Apr 2016
> 1st CO contact (Form 80 req): 24 May 2016 (Submitted on 4 Jun 2016)
> 2nd CO Contact (additional info): 31 Aug 2016 (Submitted on 6 Sep 2016)
> VISA GRANT : 19th Nov, 2016
> IED : Before 15th Mar, 2017
Click to expand...

Thanks brother. My visa lodged month is also April and second co contacted and its been 64 days i hope to get my grant after completing 70 days


----------



## sultan_azam

kaju said:


> No, this is not correct.
> 
> Applicants MUST mention direct family members in their application - if they are non-migrating family members they must be included on that basis.
> 
> This does not include parents of course, as they are no longer considered members of an applicant's family unit.
> 
> If family members are not mentioned in the visa application, that constitutes providing false and/or misleading information. If DIBP found out, the visa could very easily be refused, or in theory at least even cancelled after residency was granted.
> 
> One of the reasons for having family members get health and pcc's is so that it is clear that all are not precluded at the time of application from being able to migrate if they chose to do so later - if one fails the medical, the whole application fails. This way, a family can not be separated due to a medical issue found later, after someone has already got a visa.
> 
> There are other complex reasons too, but in any case breaking the law (and providing false information to DIBP is just that) is never a good idea.
> 
> It could lead to serious difficulties.
> 
> Understand too, that to get visas separately for family members later will take longer, and be much more expensive.


thanks for this knowledge, i think parents have been recently removed from definition of family members, earlier some applicants mentioned parents in visa application and later they were asked for pcc and medicals of parents.


----------



## FFacs

sultan_azam said:


> thanks for this knowledge, i think parents have been recently removed from definition of family members, earlier some applicants mentioned parents in visa application and later they were asked for pcc and medicals of parents.


The OP was talking about leaving his/her 2 year old daughter off the application. You need to take more care in dealing out advice, you just advised someone to commit fraud.


----------



## Jamil Sid

engr.asadbutt said:


> by the grace of almighty allah & prayers of my parents, family & friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering technologist - 233914
> 
> ielts : 21 nov 2015
> ea skill assessment : 06 mar 2016
> points : (55 + 5)
> qld 190 : 26 aug 2016
> visa lodged : 21 oct 2016 (except wife's medical)
> c.o contact (jamie - adelaide) : 02 nov 2016 (asked for wife's medical only - uploaded on 03 nov 2016)
> visa grant : 07 dec 2016 (jessica - adelaide)
> 
> i wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha allah)
> 
> 
> best regards,
> asad


<*SNIP*> *Sorry, English only - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Jamil Sid

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. I'm applying for 190 visa and am planning to apply only for me for now and not for my family members. But I have to enter their details in non migrant dependents. It is asking for passport details. However, my daughter who is of 2 yrs dont have a passport.
> 
> Could you please let me know if passport details are necessary?
> 
> THanks


You should make her Passport and her mother because she is your direct dependent and also you should submit their medical which cost around 4k to 5 k


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Jamil Sid said:


> geo butt sahab


<*SNIP*> *Sorry, English only - Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Engineering Technologist - 233914

IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
Points : (55 + 5)
QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)


----------



## sultan_azam

FFacs said:


> The OP was talking about leaving his/her 2 year old daughter off the application. You need to take more care in dealing out advice, you just advised someone to commit fraud.



dear sir, with all due respect

1. i have seen applicants being in trouble after they mentioned family members as non-migrating dependents in visa application, they were asked for pcc and medicals, later on they have given form 1023 and removed name of family member from visa application. this was with repect to parents. now recently definition of family members has changed and it doesnt include parents anymore. My reply was wrt earlier definition and process adopted to solve the issues which arised later on.

2. legally speaking, i haven't advised op to commit fraud, in the second line i have mentioned to provide details of family members in form 80/1221, that eliminates all possibilities of committing fraud

3. as far as i understand, expatforum is a discussion forum and not an advisory forum, if one is not correct then others can very well correct him and i am glad to be corrected by moderator

4. op have posted query long before my reply, if you wish you could have replied to original query if at all you knew the correct answer.

5. Last but not least, I am happy to be corrected. Rules change, definitions change and sometimes we reply keeping in mind the previous rules unaware of recent changes. i am a member here and not a MARA agent

thanks for your post, it helps me realign


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> why CO is contacting u again and again?


My case has a twisted path

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekoo

*Additional Information*

Hi Experts, I am new in this forum and I have some questions so please anyone can help me. I have applived for Visa-190 on 15th September 2016. The first CO contact was on 27th September 2016 asking for PCC, Medicals, Form80 and Form1280 for me and my wife. All documents and medical provided by 15th October 2016. The second CO contact on 05th December and asking some stupid additional information which is not related to my application at all. The additional information required are
1. Military Service Details for me while I never worked in any Military Organization.
2. Employment Service Details for my 9 year old daughter who is a student and does not have any employment record.

Is this happne with smeone else that CO asked for some non-related issues?
Is it OK that I reply to CO that these information is not applicable to me and my daughter?

Please your prompt reply is highly appreciated as I am too much confused about this.

Thanks.


----------



## Nickel86

cheekoo said:


> Hi Experts, I am new in this forum and I have some questions so please anyone can help me. I have applived for Visa-190 on 15th September 2016. The first CO contact was on 27th September 2016 asking for PCC, Medicals, Form80 and Form1280 for me and my wife. All documents and medical provided by 15th October 2016. The second CO contact on 05th December and asking some stupid additional information which is not related to my application at all. The additional information required are
> 1. Military Service Details for me while I never worked in any Military Organization.
> 2. Employment Service Details for my 9 year old daughter who is a student and does not have any employment record.
> 
> Is this happne with smeone else that CO asked for some non-related issues?
> Is it OK that I reply to CO that these information is not applicable to me and my daughter?
> 
> Please your prompt reply is highly appreciated as I am too much confused about this.
> 
> Thanks.


I also received a request about Military Services. After consultation with few experts I sent an email to CO saying that I have no Military experience or training at all. 

I have not received a reply yet from CO but this seems to be the best course of action.

Regards


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ozland0123 said:


> Thanks brother. My visa lodged month is also April and second co contacted and its been 64 days i hope to get my grant after completing 70 days




Let's hope so bro... All the best !


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

Hi friends,
After lodging visa (190), payment and upload the files, should i generate the HAP by myself and proceed with medical examination or should I wait for CO contact and provide me the HAP ID?
Appreciate your input.
Thank you.


----------



## Singh85

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi friends,
> After lodging visa (190), payment and upload the files, should i generate the HAP by myself and proceed with medical examination or should I wait for CO contact and provide me the HAP ID?
> Appreciate your input.
> Thank you.


go for generation of HAPID. it will ease CO to provide you quick grant if all things are front loaded.
good luck


----------



## ibbz87

heading out for medicals.
wish me luck 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

cheekoo said:


> Hi Experts, I am new in this forum and I have some questions so please anyone can help me. I have applived for Visa-190 on 15th September 2016. The first CO contact was on 27th September 2016 asking for PCC, Medicals, Form80 and Form1280 for me and my wife. All documents and medical provided by 15th October 2016. The second CO contact on 05th December and asking some stupid additional information which is not related to my application at all. The additional information required are
> 1. Military Service Details for me while I never worked in any Military Organization.
> 2. Employment Service Details for my 9 year old daughter who is a student and does not have any employment record.
> 
> Is this happne with smeone else that CO asked for some non-related issues?
> Is it OK that I reply to CO that these information is not applicable to me and my daughter?
> 
> Please your prompt reply is highly appreciated as I am too much confused about this.
> 
> Thanks.


1. CO asked you form 1280 ??

please check your form 80/1221. have you mentioned anything in military service ???

if not then write to DIBP that you have never served in military

2. Regarding daughter's employment
write to them that she is 9 year old and has never been employed.


DIBP is managed by humans, and by mistake they may have sent this information request. 

but before that please check your form 80 thoroughly, mistakes in form 80 leads to such strange requests


----------



## sultan_azam

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi friends,
> After lodging visa (190), payment and upload the files, should i generate the HAP by myself and proceed with medical examination or should I wait for CO contact and provide me the HAP ID?
> Appreciate your input.
> Thank you.


generate the HAP ID by yourself for all applicants in your visa application and get through with medicals.

it will save time


----------



## kaju

sultan_azam said:


> 1. CO asked you form 1280 ??
> 
> please check your form 80/1221. have you mentioned anything in military service ???
> 
> if not then write to DIBP that you have never served in military
> 
> 2. Regarding daughter's employment
> write to them that she is 9 year old and has never been employed.
> 
> 
> DIBP is managed by humans, and by mistake they may have sent this information request.
> 
> but before that please check your form 80 thoroughly, mistakes in form 80 leads to such strange requests


While it is true that DIBP staff (as with anyone else) can make mistakes, it's more likely that the form was either not fully completed, that it was not clear about whether you had served in the military, your daughter's age etc, or they may simply need to re-confirm those details. There are other reasons they might re-check too. It's more common than you might think, and nothing to be concerned about. 

They generally don't ask for additional information without a reason, as they have to be sure that everything checks out. Sometimes re-checking can seem silly, but you may not always know why they may need to re-check. 

Simply respond as sultan_azam has said, they just want details confirmed - it's not a problem.


----------



## hari_it_ram

At times where guys who "very recently lodged" the visa are cribbing minute by minute and hour by hour, I never seen @sultan_azam cribbing about the delay on this forum [at least for my knowledge], in spite of having quite a few CO contacts and waiting from *Dec 2015*. He very well knows that DIBP COs` are not active in expat forum and will not provide a way for speedy action just by posting about the delay here. something to look out from @sultan_azam on how to handle such delays and be patience rather than spamming other about the delay. I really hope you will get your grant very soon and wish very successful career.



ausguy11 said:


> why CO is contacting u again and again?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Just to add a point here,

Even though with no employment or age being very less - I would simply write "NEVER WORKED" and the fill the duration as "DOB - current" on the employment history section and , which will give a direct message to CO.

Leaving the employment blank is definitely not a big thing, however filing "NEVER WORKED" will help for some extend and reduce more clarifications.



sultan_azam said:


> 1. CO asked you form 1280 ??
> 
> please check your form 80/1221. have you mentioned anything in military service ???
> 
> if not then write to DIBP that you have never served in military
> 
> 2. Regarding daughter's employment
> write to them that she is 9 year old and has never been employed.
> 
> 
> DIBP is managed by humans, and by mistake they may have sent this information request.
> 
> but before that please check your form 80 thoroughly, mistakes in form 80 leads to such strange requests


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> At times where guys who "very recently lodged" the visa are cribbing minute by minute and hour by hour, I never seen @sultan_azam cribbing about the delay on this forum [at least for my knowledge], in spite of having quite a few CO contacts and waiting from *Dec 2015*. He very well knows that DIBP COs` are not active in expat forum and will not provide a way for speedy action just by posting about the delay here. something to look out from @sultan_azam on how to handle such delays and be patience rather than spamming other about the delay. I really hope you will get your grant very soon and wish very successful career.


Sir, 
thanks for your kind words, visa thoughts tempt me also to worry but fortunately/unfortunately my other responsibilities keep me occupied. 

secondly, going through other forum member experience(s) teaches me to be positive.

last but not least, i have faith in almighty, he will do what is best for me. If i am destined to be somewhere i will be there eventually


----------



## bvinayb

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi friends,
> After lodging visa (190), payment and upload the files, should i generate the HAP by myself and proceed with medical examination or should I wait for CO contact and provide me the HAP ID?
> Appreciate your input.
> Thank you.


Its always good to upload everything upfront. Please generate the HAPID and do the medicals.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Can you clarify here,

I know we can go with this route:

Generate HAP ID -> Go for Medicals -> enter the HAP ID in visa application - FILE VISA

Is it ok if I go with this route? ( just thinking if I cant make it to medicals due to personal commitments )

Generate HAP ID -> enter the HAP ID in visa application - FILE VISA -> Go for Medicals.

Am I within the rules?



bvinayb said:


> Its always good to upload everything upfront. Please generate the HAPID and do the medicals.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Can you clarify here,
> 
> I know we can go with this route:
> 
> Generate HAP ID -> Go for Medicals -> enter the HAP ID in visa application - FILE VISA
> 
> Is it ok if I go with this route? ( just thinking if I cant make it to medicals due to personal commitments )
> 
> Generate HAP ID -> enter the HAP ID in visa application - FILE VISA -> Go for Medicals.
> 
> Am I within the rules?


the 2nd route is better if you havent done PCC, i am saying this because IED is decided roughly on dates of pcc/medicals, doing them before visa application definitely gives you an earlier IED.

doing them after visa application gives you some window to plan things if visa processing takes long time


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> Can you clarify here,
> 
> I know we can go with this route:
> 
> Generate HAP ID -> Go for Medicals -> enter the HAP ID in visa application - FILE VISA
> 
> Is it ok if I go with this route? ( just thinking if I cant make it to medicals due to personal commitments )
> 
> Generate HAP ID -> enter the HAP ID in visa application - FILE VISA -> Go for Medicals.
> 
> Am I within the rules?


2nd option is also possible. However, The application will be considered completed only after you do your medicals and the result gets uploaded against that HAPID. 

Medicals - Will also depend upon on appintments i.e. some of them have to wait for long time to get an appointment but the timelines vary on this.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks @sultan_azam and @bvinayb.

I too felt 2nd is quite possible and within the rules, however, I got confused as per the first screen of MHD, which asks whether applicant lodged the application. 

Thanks again.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks @sultan_azam and @bvinayb.
> 
> I too felt 2nd is quite possible and within the rules, however, I got confused as per the first screen of MHD, which asks whether applicant lodged the application.
> 
> Thanks again.


there is one more, which is roughly aligned with option 2 in your original post 

File Visa --- Generate HAP ID --- Go for medicals


----------



## hari_it_ram

I dont think we can really generate HAD ID once we are done with the visa application and payment. Post lodge, we are at the mercy of CO to give the HAP ID and go for medicals. I hardly seen ppl generating HAP ID by them self after lodge. May be I am wrong.



sultan_azam said:


> there is one more, which is roughly aligned with option 2 in your original post
> 
> File Visa --- Generate HAP ID --- Go for medicals


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> Sir,
> thanks for your kind words, visa thoughts tempt me also to worry but fortunately/unfortunately my other responsibilities keep me occupied.
> 
> secondly, going through other forum member experience(s) teaches me to be positive.
> 
> last but not least, i have faith in almighty, he will do what is best for me. If i am destined to be somewhere i will be there eventually


Really... appreciable... All D Best to u !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think we can really generate HAD ID once we are done with the visa application and payment. Post lodge, we are at the mercy of CO to give the HAP ID and go for medicals. I hardly seen ppl generating HAP ID by them self after lodge. May be I am wrong.


we can generate it by ourselves, i did 

inside immiaccount - view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter

the referral letter will have the HAP ID


----------



## hari_it_ram

Really surprising.

I was under the impression that we cant generate or allowed inside the MHD if we have lodged our application. Thats what the very first question in MHD asks everyone. [whether the applicant have lodged the visa/ application is pending with DIBP]



sultan_azam said:


> we can generate it by ourselves, i did
> 
> inside immiaccount - view health assessment - organize health examinations - print referral letter
> 
> the referral letter will have the HAP ID


----------



## FFacs

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks @sultan_azam and @bvinayb.
> 
> I too felt 2nd is quite possible and within the rules, however, I got confused as per the first screen of MHD, which asks whether applicant lodged the application.
> 
> Thanks again.


IMHO I wouldn't worry about IED. With a visa application you're in the lap of the gods. Doing the medicals months early would be stupid, but as COs are getting allocated fairly swiftly the time difference between doing medicals and IMMEDIATELY filing with all documents and PCC, and doing medicals after CO will only be a couple of weeks. Personally I chose to get everything perfect at the time of filing so the CO didn't have to ask for anything. Doesn't guarantee direct grant, but having things open guarantees you WON'T get one.


----------



## rash6

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 on September 22nd 2016. So far there has been no reply and no case officer assigned. I have got 65+5 = 70 points. Am applying for 261314 (Software Testing) in Victoria. 

Can anyone update if they have received a response or any idea on this.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Exactly, I am planning for the same, to have everything at one go when I file VISA. But PCC in India is really confusing, some centres` accept the application without visa invite letter and some demand the invite. For a shock I was asked to give separate invite for my spouse my mentioning her name  , explained the reality to them and applied. These things really take lot of time.



FFacs said:


> IMHO I wouldn't worry about IED. With a visa application you're in the lap of the gods. Doing the medicals months early would be stupid, but as COs are getting allocated fairly swiftly the time difference between doing medicals and IMMEDIATELY filing with all documents and PCC, and doing medicals after CO will only be a couple of weeks. Personally I chose to get everything perfect at the time of filing so the CO didn't have to ask for anything. Doesn't guarantee direct grant, but having things open guarantees you WON'T get one.


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> I dont think we can really generate HAD ID once we are done with the visa application and payment. Post lodge, we are at the mercy of CO to give the HAP ID and go for medicals. I hardly seen ppl generating HAP ID by them self after lodge. May be I am wrong.


Yes you can do this. I went with this option. I filed Visa -> Uploded Docs ->Generated HAPID and then Did Medicals. The results for me were uploaded i think on 4th Dec by the medicals officers.

Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Grt, Thanks.

How long it took for the officials to upload your records from your date of examination? Couple of days?




bvinayb said:


> Yes you can do this. I went with this option. I filed Visa -> Uploded Docs ->Generated HAPID and then Did Medicals. The results for me were uploaded i think on 4th Dec by the medicals officers.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> Grt, Thanks.
> 
> How long it for the officials to upload your records from your date of examination? Couple of days?


Well, it depends on how busy they are. For me I did this in Mauritius and they were very quick in giving me the appointment and uploading the results for me,wife and my daughter. I think the general timeline is about 1-2 weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

hari_it_ram said:


> At times where guys who "very recently lodged" the visa are cribbing minute by minute and hour by hour, I never seen @sultan_azam cribbing about the delay on this forum [at least for my knowledge], in spite of having quite a few CO contacts and waiting from *Dec 2015*. He very well knows that DIBP COs` are not active in expat forum and will not provide a way for speedy action just by posting about the delay here. something to look out from @sultan_azam on how to handle such delays and be patience rather than spamming other about the delay. I really hope you will get your grant very soon and wish very successful career.




Hari, I would rather disagree and not consider other's valuable "waiting" time as "cribbing " or "spamming" as this forum is designed to share your PR application experience. While I really appreciate your patience but hopefully you will maintain that patience AFTER your visa is lodged. I know how much stressful it is coz personally I had to literally wait very long for my PR. Good luck anyways and I wish all our friends here speedy grants. !!


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

bvinayb said:


> Well, it depends on how busy they are. For me I did this in Mauritius and they were very quick in giving me the appointment and uploading the results for me,wife and my daughter. I think the general timeline is about 1-2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks. 

That's very long indeed. I thought they would take 3 to 4 days to upload the results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> Grt, Thanks.
> 
> How long it took for the officials to upload your records from your date of examination? Couple of days?


I did my medicals here in Bangalore. You have to book the appointment at least one week prior as there are only 2 centers in Bangalore and the slots get filled really fast. 
I got my appointment for 30-Nov (Booked on 18-Nov). The Doctor told me that the results will take 3-5 working days to get uploaded in portal . The next day, my health assessment status got updated as "Health Examination In Progress". I got the clearance (status changed to Health Clearance Provided - No action required) on 06-Dec.


----------



## bvinayb

Lady$Bird said:


> I did my medicals here in Bangalore. You have to book the appointment at least one week prior as there are only 2 centers in Bangalore and the slots get filled really fast.
> I got my appointment for 30-Nov (Booked on 18-Nov). The Doctor told me that the results will take 3-5 working days to get uploaded in portal . The next day, my health assessment status got updated as "Health Examination In Progress". I got the clearance (status changed to Health Clearance Provided - No action required) on 06-Dec.


Hi,
Can you please advise if your application status has changed from received to something else? When CO Contacted you did you had prior notification that CO has been allocated?

Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Hari, I would rather disagree and not consider other's valuable "waiting" time as "cribbing " or "spamming" as this forum is designed to share your PR application experience. While I really appreciate your patience but hopefully you will maintain that patience AFTER your visa is lodged. I know how much stressful it is coz personally I had to literally wait very long for my PR. Good luck anyways and I wish all our friends here speedy grants. !!
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you ok with seeing post like "today no grant" for every hour by the same person and think it's not cribbing. Before questing my patience after visa lodge, let me throw how i came , gave 10 attempts in PTE from Dec to July and waited for an invite from July to Nov. I shared my disappointment on this forum, may be twice in a week or so, but never flooded the forum my saying "bad day" for each and every hour.

I will definitely NOT have patience after lodge, however, I will not have a cron job to say it in on the forum for everyday about my disappointment. I respect that you disagree with my comments like I did. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

bvinayb said:


> Hi,
> Can you please advise if your application status has changed from received to something else? When CO Contacted you did you had prior notification that CO has been allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


After I submitted my application, the application status changed to Received. When the CO contacted me, it changed to Information Requested. After providing the requested information, it changed to Assessment In Progress. 
The mail requesting for more information is the only mail I received post visa lodge.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> I did my medicals here in Bangalore. You have to book the appointment at least one week prior as there are only 2 centers in Bangalore and the slots get filled really fast.
> 
> I got my appointment for 30-Nov (Booked on 18-Nov). The Doctor told me that the results will take 3-5 working days to get uploaded in portal . The next day, my health assessment status got updated as "Health Examination In Progress". I got the clearance (status changed to Health Clearance Provided - No action required) on 06-Dec.




Really thanks for the detailed timeline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## TheInnovativeGuy

*Nominated Occupation and Non-Relevant Graduate Work Experience Contrast*

Hi everyone!

I am new to this forum. Basically, I will be applying in 2017. 

I am a recent Mechanical Engineering BEng (Hons.) graduate from a UK university. I graduated in September 2016. 

I will be sending my request for Engineers Australia skills assessment, next month. I know many who were in the same position, with the same degree and university as me, and got approved for the Engineering Techologist (2339-14) occupation code by EA. 

I have around 60 points for 189 visa, and 65 for 190 visa. Everything is alright, so far. As I am a recent graduate, I will not be claiming any points for work experience (even though I have done a few engineering internships pre-graduation). However, despite being an engineer, I have been working in the finance industry after graduating in September 2016. 

I'm just wondering, should I mention it on the EOI (before invitation), and visa application forms (form 80 and 1221), once I get an invite? 

Well, I am eligible because of my qualifications (Australian bachelors degree equivalent - 15 points), age (18 to 24 - 25 points) and superior English (IELTS 8.0 + in all modules - 20 points). Added together, it's 60 points overall. Plus, 5 points if I get state nomination. However, as mentioned before, I have been working in a different sector after graduation. 
Would it negatively impact my visa application if I include it? Or should I conceal it?

Cheers!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

hari_it_ram said:


> Are you ok with seeing post like "today no grant" for every hour by the same person and think it's not cribbing. Before questing my patience after visa lodge, let me throw how i came , gave 10 attempts in PTE from Dec to July and waited for an invite from July to Nov. I shared my disappointment on this forum, may be twice in a week or so, but never flooded the forum my saying "bad day" for each and every hour.
> 
> I will definitely NOT have patience after lodge, however, I will not have a cron job to say it in on the forum for everyday about my disappointment. I respect that you disagree with my comments like I did. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




I do know your journey as I have seen it before. All what I want to say here is that for some people maybe PR is everything as they have invested time, money and everything. As well, not all are same and hence we should motivate them than disappointing them. I appreciate your patience as I said in my previous post. In any case, no offense mate but try to refrain from using strong words and let's treat everyone as same.. Good luck  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> I do know your journey as I have seen it before. All what I want to say here is that for some people maybe PR is everything as they have invested time, money and everything. As well, not all are same and hence we should motivate them than disappointing them. I appreciate your patience as I said in my previous post. In any case, no offense mate but try to refrain from using strong words and let's treat everyone as same.. Good luck
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think you dint understand my point. You can search the entire forum and show a single post which demotivates others from my end. 

My point is 

Showing disappointments for each and everyday here in the forum WILL NOT speed up their PR process. I can still remember a post where visa lodge made a week before and saying the "wait is killing" in next after is ridiculous in whatever you take it. Best wishes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## joy.verma

Hello guys, 

I applied for my pcc in gurgaon. I recieved the notification that my pcc is ready to collect. Currently I am in jalandhar Punjab and will not be able to go to gurgaon for atleast 10 days. 

Can I collect my pcc here in jalandhar or do I have to go to gurgaon only where I submitted it?


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied for my pcc in gurgaon. I recieved the notification that my pcc is ready to collect. Currently I am in jalandhar Punjab and will not be able to go to gurgaon for atleast 10 days.
> 
> Can I collect my pcc here in jalandhar or do I have to go to gurgaon only where I submitted it?


you can collect it from the place where you submitted your application, it wont be an issue if you collect after 10 days.

i myself collected my pcc on 15th day of receiving that sms


----------



## joy.verma

sultan_azam said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied for my pcc in gurgaon. I recieved the notification that my pcc is ready to collect. Currently I am in jalandhar Punjab and will not be able to go to gurgaon for atleast 10 days.
> 
> Can I collect my pcc here in jalandhar or do I have to go to gurgaon only where I submitted it?
> 
> 
> 
> you can collect it from the place where you submitted your application, it wont be an issue if you collect after 10 days.
> 
> i myself collected my pcc on 15th day of receiving that sms
Click to expand...

Sultan thank you for your reply. 

That is ok. Can I collect it from other place of submission of document or not? 

Else I will lodge my visa in 3 - 4days and will upload pcc after a week along with medical...


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Sultan thank you for your reply.
> 
> That is ok. Can I collect it from other place of submission of document or not?
> 
> Else I will lodge my visa in 3 - 4days and will upload pcc after a week along with medical...


I meant to say that you can collect it *only *from the place where you have submitted your pcc application.


let us wait for some more persons to comment who may have been successful in collecting it from other psk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Hi all.. if we apply for 190 visa and than if state nomination list gets updated and ur occupation is removed.. what will b the case? Any impact on already lodged applications??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Hi all.. if we apply for 190 visa and than if state nomination list gets updated and ur occupation is removed.. what will b the case? Any impact on already lodged applications??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


if you have already lodged a visa application then the visa decision won't be affected if that occupation is removed from state's nomination list.


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> if you have already lodged a visa application then the visa decision won't be affected if that occupation is removed from state's nomination list.


Ok.. Thanks Sultan

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

hari_it_ram said:


> I think you dint understand my point. You can search the entire forum and show a single post which demotivates others from my end.
> 
> My point is
> 
> Showing disappointments for each and everyday here in the forum WILL NOT speed up their PR process. I can still remember a post where visa lodge made a week before and saying the "wait is killing" in next after is ridiculous in whatever you take it. Best wishes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Truly said brother. We should wait and give them time. 

Mostly what I have seen is, those who are silent and waiting without sending multiple queries to their COs got grants earlier then those who submit multiple emails / queries asking for update or even by calls. I have seen people sending 5-6 emails just because they are not responding.

Thing of it guys, consider you are at a position where you need to asses profiles / cases. Each and every applicant that you are assessing starts to send you queries regarding the update of their application. How will you feel? Wont you just think like _should I work or should I reply to emails explaining what I have done so far??_?

I don't know about others, but this feels very annoying to me. Its a human nature. Even in organizations, if your boss assigns you a task and keeps you asking for it even before the work deadline, you will surely get pissed off at him / her.

They have clearly mentioned the processing timeliness, we must obey and let them give the time they have requested. If they don't respond you after the processing time lines, you should only ask ones with soft notes. They will surely reply at that stage. This at-least looks professional. They are not deliberately holding our application. Their must be something on their end that make delays. 

Hope if it makes sense!


----------



## hari_it_ram

BulletAK said:


> Truly said brother. We should wait and give them time.
> 
> Mostly what I have seen is, those who are silent and waiting without sending multiple queries to their COs got grants earlier then those who submit multiple emails / queries asking for update or even by calls. I have seen people sending 5-6 emails just because they are not responding.
> 
> Thing of it guys, consider you are at a position where you need to asses profiles / cases. Each and every applicant that you are assessing starts to send you queries regarding the update of their application. How will you feel? Wont you just think like _should I work or should I reply to emails explaining what I have done so far??_?
> 
> I don't know about others, but this feels very annoying to me. Its a human nature. Even in organizations, if your boss assigns you a task and keeps you asking for it even before the work deadline, you will surely get pissed off at him / her.
> 
> They have clearly mentioned the processing timeliness, we must obey and let them give the time they have requested. If they don't respond you after the processing time lines, you should only ask ones with soft notes. They will surely reply at that stage. This at-least looks professional. They are not deliberately holding our application. Their must be something on their end that make delays.
> 
> Hope if it makes sense!




Spot on. This is what I am trying to convey. Wait at least 2 or 3 months before keep hitting them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK

hari_it_ram said:


> Spot on. This is what I am trying to convey. Wait at least 2 or 3 months before keep hitting them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Very true. We must not ping them before 3 months at-least. They have clearly mentioned the time-lines:

*Visa Subclass:* 190, *Priority Group:* 3, *Processing Time:* 3 Months
*Visa Subclass:* 189, *Priority Group:* 4, *Processing Time:* 3 Months

Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/8


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

hari_it_ram said:


> I think you dint understand my point. You can search the entire forum and show a single post which demotivates others from my end.
> 
> My point is
> 
> Showing disappointments for each and everyday here in the forum WILL NOT speed up their PR process. I can still remember a post where visa lodge made a week before and saying the "wait is killing" in next after is ridiculous in whatever you take it. Best wishes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Good luck with your PR process mate. I meant it good way keeping in mind that not everyone can be patient like you or me and we definitely don't know why they are in such a hurry.. maybe there is a strong reason or maybe not.. I have seen also people complaining in other forums btw... anyways, good that we had a healthy debate ... Cheers !


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26

Guys ,

Today , I updated my EOI to include 190 for NSW. I have below question for which I would like to get some experts help.

1.How long with it take for Analyst Programmer to get an invite from NSW with 65 points ( 60 +5)


2.I am getting married on May1st and she is from IT background as well but with only 1 year of experience. I would like to add her as well in the process along with mine so that I am able to get VISA for her as well. Is it wise for me apply fresh for 190 sometime next year or wait from now on believing I won get call from NSW anytime sooner so that by the time I get an invite I will be able to add my spouse showing marriage certificate ?


Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## sultan_azam

kbjan26 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Today , I updated my EOI to include 190 for NSW. I have below question for which I would like to get some experts help.
> 
> 1.How long with it take for Analyst Programmer to get an invite from NSW with 65 points ( 60 +5)
> 
> 
> 2.I am getting married on May1st and she is from IT background as well but with only 1 year of experience. I would like to add her as well in the process along with mine so that I am able to get VISA for her as well. Is it wise for me apply fresh for 190 sometime next year or wait from now on believing I won get call from NSW anytime sooner so that by the time I get an invite I will be able to add my spouse showing marriage certificate ?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Balaji K



i am not much aware about ACS assessment requirements, is it possible for your spouse to be assessed by ACS and get competent english in IELTS /PTE ??????????


this will help you claim partner points after marriage 

just my thought, let expert through more light on the matter


----------



## Singh85

ibbz87 said:


> heading out for medicals.
> wish me luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Good luck mate.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## kbjan26

sultan_azam said:


> i am not much aware about ACS assessment requirements, is it possible for your spouse to be assessed by ACS and get competent english in IELTS /PTE ??????????
> 
> 
> this will help you claim partner points after marriage
> 
> just my thought, let expert through more light on the matter


Sultan,

I am the primary applicant for NSW with 65 points. I am hoping to add her as a dependent. I am not planning to take her through ACS route.If that is the case I can do it even after marriage. What I read was If her certificates are in English that should suffice along with PTE/IELTS score of 6 . Experts please advice.

Another question is by any chance If I get invited before marriage will I be able to add her as a dependent before the VISA grant is made by contacting the case officeer and providing marriage certificate as proof ?? Please answer since this is very very important regarding my 190 step.



Regards,


----------



## ibbz87

guys me abd my wife has done the medicals today.
they stated that it would take them 2 days to upload them.
what if they find something suspicious, would the call us or what?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I got my visa grant on 1st Dec (was travelling). My timelines:
> 
> ACS ASSESSMENT - MID-July
> Repeat Assessment for different code - Aug
> IELTS 1st attempt - 10 points
> PTE 1st Attempt - 20 points
> EOI in VIC - Mid-September
> INviation to apply - Early October
> Applied for Visa - 15th Oct
> Co Contact - 25th Oct for Medicals + Functional English for Spouse
> Medicals done - 2nd Nov
> Functional English - submitted on 10th Nov
> Grant - 1st Dec
> 
> No additional contact or work verification as far as I know. That could be because both VIC sponsored me as well as DIBP's job may have been less as the work experience I claimed was Australian - done on a 457 and my current nominated role is very close to that role
> 
> CO Team was Adelaide
> 
> I really feel sad for all the members who're waiting for ages while others get grants. I was in 2 minds whether to post this or not, but then I think it's also correct that people do understand that grants are being issued so as not to lose hope. I hope i've done the correct thing in updating my visa grant here...


*@zooter80* - Many Congratulations! Right decision....


----------



## Imran_Taufique

engr.asadbutt said:


> By the grace of Almighty Allah & prayers of my Parents, Family & Friends - we (me, wife & son) got grant yesterday, details are mentioned as below:
> 
> 
> Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> IELTS : 21 Nov 2015
> EA Skill Assessment : 06 Mar 2016
> Points : (55 + 5)
> QLD 190 : 26 Aug 2016
> Visa Lodged : 21 Oct 2016 (except Wife's Medical)
> C.O Contact (Jamie - Adelaide) : 02 Nov 2016 (Asked for Wife's Medical Only - Uploaded on 03 Nov 2016)
> Visa Grant : 07 Dec 2016 (Jessica - Adelaide)
> 
> I wish all of you good luck for your grants in near future (in sha ALLAH)
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> Asad


*@engr.asadbutt* - Mubarak ho !


----------



## rahejarajeev

zooter80 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I got my visa grant on 1st Dec (was travelling). My timelines:
> 
> ACS ASSESSMENT - MID-July
> Repeat Assessment for different code - Aug
> IELTS 1st attempt - 10 points
> PTE 1st Attempt - 20 points
> EOI in VIC - Mid-September
> INviation to apply - Early October
> Applied for Visa - 15th Oct
> Co Contact - 25th Oct for Medicals + Functional English for Spouse
> Medicals done - 2nd Nov
> Functional English - submitted on 10th Nov
> Grant - 1st Dec
> 
> No additional contact or work verification as far as I know. That could be because both VIC sponsored me as well as DIBP's job may have been less as the work experience I claimed was Australian - done on a 457 and my current nominated role is very close to that role
> 
> CO Team was Adelaide
> 
> I really feel sad for all the members who're waiting for ages while others get grants. I was in 2 minds whether to post this or not, but then I think it's also correct that people do understand that grants are being issued so as not to lose hope. I hope i've done the correct thing in updating my visa grant here...


Congrats Zooter ! Have a great day....

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## Imran_Taufique

sultan_azam said:


> Sir,
> thanks for your kind words, visa thoughts tempt me also to worry but fortunately/unfortunately my other responsibilities keep me occupied.
> 
> secondly, going through other forum member experience(s) teaches me to be positive.
> 
> last but not least, i have faith in almighty, he will do what is best for me. If i am destined to be somewhere i will be there eventually


*@sultan_azam* - Rightly said Sultan.....


----------



## jitin81

Is DIBP working tomorrow being a Saturday?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Imran_Taufique

jitin81 said:


> Is DIBP working tomorrow being a Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


*@jitin81* - I do not believe so.


----------



## FFacs

sultan_azam said:


> dear sir, with all due respect
> 
> 1. i have seen applicants being in trouble after they mentioned family members as non-migrating dependents in visa application, they were asked for pcc and medicals, later on they have given form 1023 and removed name of family member from visa application. this was with repect to parents. now recently definition of family members has changed and it doesnt include parents anymore. My reply was wrt earlier definition and process adopted to solve the issues which arised later on.
> 
> 2. legally speaking, i haven't advised op to commit fraud, in the second line i have mentioned to provide details of family members in form 80/1221, that eliminates all possibilities of committing fraud
> 
> 3. as far as i understand, expatforum is a discussion forum and not an advisory forum, if one is not correct then others can very well correct him and i am glad to be corrected by moderator
> 
> 4. op have posted query long before my reply, if you wish you could have replied to original query if at all you knew the correct answer.
> 
> 5. Last but not least, I am happy to be corrected. Rules change, definitions change and sometimes we reply keeping in mind the previous rules unaware of recent changes. i am a member here and not a MARA agent
> 
> thanks for your post, it helps me realign



I don't wish to seem harsh or pedantic, but you do need to take care. At the very least you can guide someone to make a mistake. I know you're trying to be helpful, and that's really decent of you, but do take care. 

Regarding your points, the main issue remains. The OP was discussing omitting dependents due to the hassle of gettign a passport. You advised that the OP do so on the application. Let's be clear: that's not allowed. Point. Nothing to do with new rules for parents, etc. If you have dependents you MUST declare them, whether they are migrating or not. Telling someone to not include dependents on the application to avoid problems raised by medicals and/or PCCs is advising them to withold information. It doesn't matter if they are later included on Form 80, that is irrelevant. 

Regarding your point that I could have given a different opinion and that this is only a chat forum: that's no excuse. The general message here is that you don't need agents, and that you can get all you need here. This is not just aimed at you but EVERYONE. Take great care with the authoritative voice used. You'd feel dreadful if OP had've omitted their duaghter from the application then received a NJL and ban for false information. It doesn't take two seconds for a CO to come here and read a thread saying "Should I omit my daughter?" "Do it man, otherwise you might get caught up in medicals and not get your visa" and decide the act was deception.

These are legal documents being filed. Don't be flippant.

I means this reply in a manner, not to scold you, but to prevent someone making a mistake having received bad advice given with authority.

All the best


----------



## sultan_azam

kbjan26 said:


> Sultan,
> 
> I am the primary applicant for NSW with 65 points. I am hoping to add her as a dependent. I am not planning to take her through ACS route.If that is the case I can do it even after marriage. What I read was If her certificates are in English that should suffice along with PTE/IELTS score of 6 . Experts please advice.
> 
> *if you dont wish to claim partner points, then no need for acs, ielts 6, a letter from college/university stating language of instruction as english will suffice along with education documents ( graduation degree + marksheets)*
> 
> Another question is by any chance If I get invited before marriage will I be able to add her as a dependent before the VISA grant is made by contacting the case officeer and providing marriage certificate as proof ?? Please answer since this is very very important regarding my 190 step.
> 
> *this is a tricky situation,
> get invite, submit visa application, marry, update visa application, get grant; what if you get granted visa before you marry/update visa application, plan things accordingly*
> 
> Regards,


comments in red


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> guys me abd my wife has done the medicals today.
> they stated that it would take them 2 days to upload them.
> what if they find something suspicious, would the call us or what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


generally they upload the results if all clear, if in case of any issue they inform the applicant but this is not mandatory for them to inform applicant if things arent good

all the best


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> generally they upload the results if all clear, if in case of any issue they inform the applicant but this is not mandatory for them to inform applicant if things arent good
> 
> all the best


thanks
i noticed i had 90 bpm and might have slightly high BP because i just drove 200 kms before the medicals.
I am slightly on the heavier side too and my BMI is 31 nornal being maximum 29.
would these create any issues ?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> thanks
> i noticed i had 90 bpm and might have slightly high BP because i just drove 200 kms before the medicals.
> I am slightly on the heavier side too and my BMI is 31 nornal being maximum 29.
> would these create any issues ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


as far as i understand DIBP is primarily worried about infectious diseases like HIV, TB etc.

secondly they need to keep a check on whether the applicant doesn't carry a disease/ailment which will incur heavy cost to Australian government.

if BP is exceptionally high then they may re-do, but chances are less


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i understand DIBP is primarily worried about infectious diseases like HIV, TB etc.
> 
> secondly they need to keep a check on whether the applicant doesn't carry a disease/ailment which will incur heavy cost to Australian government.
> 
> if BP is exceptionally high then they may re-do, but chances are less


great help.
thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> great help.
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


keep calm and all the best


----------



## theNovice

Thanks Sultan


sultan_azam said:


> payment of visa fees is the main thing of visa application submission, documents upload start after that... hence it will be at starting line until payment of visa fee


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

jitin81 said:


> Is DIBP working tomorrow being a Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




Not sure about DIBP but GSM locations I think they work on Saturdays because my grant was sent on a Saturday afternoon - Australia time...


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

FFacs said:


> I don't wish to seem harsh or pedantic, but you do need to take care. At the very least you can guide someone to make a mistake. I know you're trying to be helpful, and that's really decent of you, but do take care.
> 
> Regarding your points, the main issue remains. The OP was discussing omitting dependents due to the hassle of gettign a passport. You advised that the OP do so on the application. Let's be clear: that's not allowed. Point. Nothing to do with new rules for parents, etc. If you have dependents you MUST declare them, whether they are migrating or not. Telling someone to not include dependents on the application to avoid problems raised by medicals and/or PCCs is advising them to withold information. It doesn't matter if they are later included on Form 80, that is irrelevant.
> 
> Regarding your point that I could have given a different opinion and that this is only a chat forum: that's no excuse. The general message here is that you don't need agents, and that you can get all you need here. This is not just aimed at you but EVERYONE. Take great care with the authoritative voice used. You'd feel dreadful if OP had've omitted their duaghter from the application then received a NJL and ban for false information. It doesn't take two seconds for a CO to come here and read a thread saying "Should I omit my daughter?" "Do it man, otherwise you might get caught up in medicals and not get your visa" and decide the act was deception.
> 
> These are legal documents being filed. Don't be flippant.
> 
> I means this reply in a manner, not to scold you, but to prevent someone making a mistake having received bad advice given with authority.
> 
> All the best


Sir - thanks, i dont want to argue any further with you on the topic


----------



## ausguy11

1. Writing roles and responsibilities on government stamp paper rather than on company letter head will cause delay to the case?

2. Do i need to attach resume in the visa applications?


----------



## Prof2020

*Partner Points on CSOL?*

My nominated occupation, Accountant (General), appears on both SOL and CSOL lists while my spouse's appears only on CSOL.

Am I eligible for partner points if my spouse gets a positive assessment for his nominated occupation even though it is on CSOL and my own occupation also appears on CSOL? I thought I could since I am applying for visa subclass 190.

I am seeking this clarification because someone said that I can only claim partner points on SOL list.

Please help me resolve this confusion.


----------



## cheekoo

Thanks Nickel86 for your feedback


----------



## cheekoo

Thanks Sultan for your feedback. I checked my Forms 80 and 1221 and I clearly mentioned NO in military services details. I already replied as per your advice. One more question, now CO will review my application after 28 days of time frame OR he will review the moment he got the information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheekoo

Thanks Kaju for your feedback. I already checked my forms 80 and 1221 and I clearly mentioned NO in military service details and the date of birth of mu dauhter is already correct. Anyhow, i already replied as per the guidelines of Mr.Sultan. One more question please, CO will review my application after 28 days of time frame OR he will review the moment he will receive the information? Regarding such silly questions one of my friend told me that normally CO wants to take more time to review your application thats why they will ask for such additional information in order to get another 28 days time, is it right?


----------



## Singh85

Prof2020 said:


> My nominated occupation, Accountant (General), appears on both SOL and CSOL lists while my spouse's appears only on CSOL.
> 
> Am I eligible for partner points if my spouse gets a positive assessment for his nominated occupation even though it is on CSOL and my own occupation also appears on CSOL? I thought I could since I am applying for visa subclass 190.
> 
> I am seeking this clarification because someone said that I can only claim partner points on SOL list.
> 
> Please help me resolve this confusion.


You can only claim points if both occupation are in same list. Either SOL or CSOL. as in your case you can only claim points in CSOL. 
Good luck

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85

ausguy11 said:


> 1. Writing roles and responsibilities on government stamp paper rather than on company letter head will cause delay to the case?
> 
> 2. Do i need to attach resume in the visa applications?


It depends on Co. Sometimes they accept and sometime it causes verification. So my suggestion what ever you can give to DIBP. Be true throughout. A single cooked duty can destroy your dreams.
Good luck

Sent from i📱7


----------



## sultan_azam

Prof2020 said:


> My nominated occupation, Accountant (General), appears on both SOL and CSOL lists while my spouse's appears only on CSOL.
> 
> Am I eligible for partner points if my spouse gets a positive assessment for his nominated occupation even though it is on CSOL and my own occupation also appears on CSOL? I thought I could since I am applying for visa subclass 190.
> 
> I am seeking this clarification because someone said that I can only claim partner points on SOL list.
> 
> Please help me resolve this confusion.


as per the situation told, you can claim points for partner skills if you apply for visa subclass 190. 
despite skill assessment of spouse, your spouse also needs to prove competent english(ielts 6 or equivalent)


----------



## sultan_azam

cheekoo said:


> Thanks Sultan for your feedback. I checked my Forms 80 and 1221 and I clearly mentioned NO in military services details. I already replied as per your advice. One more question, now CO will review my application after 28 days of time frame OR he will review the moment he got the information. Thanks in advance.


the next Case officer can review your case as per the priority and files pending with them, it could be tomorrow or after some weeks,


----------



## vmahajan25

*133312/Wholesaler*

Hi Guys, Just want to know if anyone in the grp applied for 133312/wholesaler, need help on preparing experience related documents. checked with agent but they are charging huge amount.


----------



## Boparai_Gurwinder

FFacs said:


> The OP was talking about leaving his/her 2 year old daughter off the application. You need to take more care in dealing out advice, you just advised someone to commit fraud.


Hi,

Congrats for your Grant.

I am on the stage of creating Immi Account. Can you please suggest me how and what exactly documents should I be front uploaded as I can see your visa timeline is very less. It will be great help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

Hi friends,
When filing the application, , in case the docs are not in English, do we just need to upload only the translated documents or also the original ones?
appreciate your inputs


----------



## sk804

hari_it_ram said:


> At times where guys who "very recently lodged" the visa are cribbing minute by minute and hour by hour, I never seen @sultan_azam cribbing about the delay on this forum [at least for my knowledge], in spite of having quite a few CO contacts and waiting from *Dec 2015*. He very well knows that DIBP COs` are not active in expat forum and will not provide a way for speedy action just by posting about the delay here. something to look out from @sultan_azam on how to handle such delays and be patience rather than spamming other about the delay. I really hope you will get your grant very soon and wish very successful career.


One more point to add is.....

Counting days and spamming here doesn't help in any way....  

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Singh85 said:


> It depends on Co. Sometimes they accept and sometime it causes verification. So my suggestion what ever you can give to DIBP. Be true throughout. A single cooked duty can destroy your dreams.
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from i7




I second that. Be always truthful. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi friends,
> When filing the application, , in case the docs are not in English, do we just need to upload only the translated documents or also the original ones?
> appreciate your inputs




Brian, I uploaded "certified translation " document meaning both original and translated are tagged together.. It's better that way   


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Singh85 said:


> It depends on Co. Sometimes they accept and sometime it causes verification. So my suggestion what ever you can give to DIBP. Be true throughout. A single cooked duty can destroy your dreams.
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from i📱7


My all references are true on stamp paper.

Only thing is i dont want to tell my current company that i am applying for australian PR...thATS i took reference way


----------



## Aus1984

Anyone knows when DIBP close on account of Christmas?


----------



## andreyx108b

Aus1984 said:


> Anyone knows when DIBP close on account of Christmas?




Usually inly official days. Christmas and New Year. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

Aus1984 said:


> Anyone knows when DIBP close on account of Christmas?


This link should give you an idea.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia

However, some CO's might have taken their annual leaves in this period which will account to less staff and more application for processing!

Thanks.


----------



## Rohit R

Guys, 

I have attached following documents for my work experience :

1. reference letter on company's letter pad.
2. Bank statements
3. Quarterly payslips
4. Joining and appraisal letters
5. Form 26AS for Tax

My question is : do i need to upload more tax related documents like ITR and Form 16 or Form 26AS is enough ? I hope I have included all required documents for work experience !!

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have attached following documents for my work experience :
> 
> 1. reference letter on company's letter pad.
> 2. Bank statements
> 3. Quarterly payslips
> 4. Joining and appraisal letters
> 5. Form 26AS for Tax
> 
> My question is : do i need to upload more tax related documents like ITR and Form 16 or Form 26AS is enough ? I hope I have included all required documents for work experience !!
> 
> Thanks


generally i have seen people uploading form 16 and ITR acknowledgement. But form 26AS is also good as this one is also a third party document to prove employment.


all the best


----------



## andreyx108b

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I have attached following documents for my work experience :
> 
> 
> 
> 1. reference letter on company's letter pad.
> 
> 2. Bank statements
> 
> 3. Quarterly payslips
> 
> 4. Joining and appraisal letters
> 
> 5. Form 26AS for Tax
> 
> 
> 
> My question is : do i need to upload more tax related documents like ITR and Form 16 or Form 26AS is enough ? I hope I have included all required documents for work experience !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Upload resume too. The rest is good.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

ausguy11 said:


> My all references are true on stamp paper.
> 
> Only thing is i dont want to tell my current company that i am applying for australian PR...thATS i took reference way


OK. But your reference letter on stamp paper should be from your senior who is an authorised person.

Friendly saying I have came across one case in which DIBP directly call the HR of company of applicant but that guy had submitted reference letter like you and his reference letter does not have HR number.Means DIBP already knows the HR of big firms.
In nutshell, donot take chances , It's good to submit though HR or very senior officer.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## andreyx108b

Singh85 said:


> OK. But your reference letter on stamp paper should be from your senior who is an authorised person.
> 
> Friendly saying I have came across one case in which DIBP directly call the HR of company of applicant but that guy had submitted reference letter like you and his reference letter does not have HR number.Means DIBP already knows the HR of big firms.
> In nutshell, donot take chances , It's good to submit though HR or very senior officer.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


DIBP may call HR, but i've only heard of one such case. 

Not sure what stamp paper is, but it should be Statuary Declaration and all the processes involved with this.


----------



## ausguy11

Singh85 said:


> OK. But your reference letter on stamp paper should be from your senior who is an authorised person.
> 
> Friendly saying I have came across one case in which DIBP directly call the HR of company of applicant but that guy had submitted reference letter like you and his reference letter does not have HR number.Means DIBP already knows the HR of big firms.
> In nutshell, donot take chances , It's good to submit though HR or very senior officer.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


I have given HR contact in the reference letter


----------



## Brane

*Processing time*

Hi All,
I have finally lodged application for NSW 190 under 261312 code on 02 Dec,2016 with 60+5 points.

The status of my application is currently received in ImmiAccount.

Can anyone help me with the timelines for average processing timelines for visa grant?

Also, is there a document explaining the different stages in PR application lifecycle?


Please help!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## vinodn007

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> I have finally lodged application for NSW 190 under 261312 code on 02 Dec,2016 with 60+5 points.
> 
> The status of my application is currently received in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the timelines for average processing timelines for visa grant?
> 
> Also, is there a document explaining the different stages in PR application lifecycle?
> 
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


190 processing time time is 3 months.
Your application can go from received to finalised ie grant given within that or even beyond the 3 months cycle.it will remain on received till such time.
2nd scenarios is Co will contact you for some more information. So status changed to information requested then after you provide information requested it changes to assessment I progress and will then move to finalised when grant is given.people have got grant in 7 days and there are examples to people waiting for a year.so for your individual aplication no one can predict. So ensure you provide all documents upfront and hope for the best outcome.goos luck

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received and Co contact yet


----------



## ausguy11

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> I have finally lodged application for NSW 190 under 261312 code on 02 Dec,2016 with 60+5 points.
> 
> The status of my application is currently received in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the timelines for average processing timelines for visa grant?
> 
> Also, is there a document explaining the different stages in PR application lifecycle?
> 
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Can you list down all documents which you have submitted?


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> I have finally lodged application for NSW 190 under 261312 code on 02 Dec,2016 with 60+5 points.
> 
> The status of my application is currently received in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the timelines for average processing timelines for visa grant?
> 
> Also, is there a document explaining the different stages in PR application lifecycle?
> 
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Refer to the attachment for steps while application processing


----------



## rohi1718

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question. I'm applying for 190 visa and am planning to apply only for me for now and not for my family members. But I have to enter their details in non migrant dependents. It is asking for passport details. However, my daughter who is of 2 yrs dont have a passport.
> 
> Could you please let me know if passport details are necessary?
> 
> THanks


Hi Subba,

As far as i know, getting partner visa is costly (6300$ fee for partner visa + additional for kids ) and also visa processing time is longer. I read it on SBS TV | SBS Radio | SBS On Demand, news, sport, food, movies.
I would suggest to hold and do a research and then may be include wife, kids as well in PR application.

-- Rohit


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Friends,

I am waiting for CO contact at the moment and wanna tell him about pregnant wife. As per my knowledge, below two documents are sufficient to show evidence of pregnancy :

1. Pregnancy scan
2. Doctor's prescription

Is there anything else required to show pregnancy evidence ? Please suggest !!

Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for CO contact at the moment and wanna tell him about pregnant wife. As per my knowledge, below two documents are sufficient to show evidence of pregnancy :
> 
> 1. Pregnancy scan
> 2. Doctor's prescription
> 
> Is there anything else required to show pregnancy evidence ? Please suggest !!
> 
> Thanks


These documents should be fine


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hello all, Expert
Does any one came across CO -MICHAEL Position number; 60004057 GSM Adelaide ? Please Share
my anzsco code -261312 190 (Queensland) visa lodge date 26 august 2016. CO contacted 6 september 2016 asked for medical, pcc, degree transcript, income proof. we have provided all documents 22 september 2016. now waiting time killing me. still waiting for the grant.

Thanks you.


----------



## vikaschandra

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello all, Expert
> Does any one came across CO -MICHAEL Position number; 60004057 GSM Adelaide ? Please Share
> my anzsco code -261312 190 (Queensland) visa lodge date 26 august 2016. CO contacted 6 september 2016 asked for medical, pcc, degree transcript, income proof. we have provided all documents 22 september 2016. now waiting time killing me. still waiting for the grant.
> 
> Thanks you.


Would someone else having the samw CO make difference to your application processing. 

We need to know that each and every case if different and their processing times can vary no matter even if the same CO is handling the case. 

Patience is what can be practiced until the decision is made on the application

Best wishes with your application.


----------



## bangaakshay

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, Just want to know if anyone in the grp applied for 133312/wholesaler, need help on preparing experience related documents. checked with agent but they are charging huge amount.


I am applying in the same profile.. work is still in progress but I am taking help from an agent.. what do you think are the chances.. of getting thru..and timelines if someone has shared so far for this profile.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Omarahmed

Any advices on filling the application with Vitassess please?


----------



## Omarahmed

Also if anyone can help with ANZsco 225142 please tell me


----------



## Singh85

Rohit R said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for CO contact at the moment and wanna tell him about pregnant wife. As per my knowledge, below two documents are sufficient to show evidence of pregnancy :
> 
> 1. Pregnancy scan
> 2. Doctor's prescription
> 
> Is there anything else required to show pregnancy evidence ? Please suggest !!
> 
> Thanks


Do you want to put your case on hold till delivery?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## vmahajan25

I havent came across anyone yet who has yet applied for same category, agent is charging huge amout, rest of the process is simple, only thing is getting the experience letters and getting them ready in correct format..


----------



## bangaakshay

vmahajan25 said:


> I havent came across anyone yet who has yet applied for same category, agent is charging huge amout, rest of the process is simple, only thing is getting the experience letters and getting them ready in correct format..


Are you applying for the eoi and state nomination??? Or you are currently applying for vetesses for skill assessment. Which stage are you in currently.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Day 357 and waiting and waiting and waiting...............

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

b allen said:


> Day 357 and waiting and waiting and waiting...............
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


GSM.Brisbane?


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

Hi Friends,
I currently back to my country for holiday and will be back to Australia in Feb 2017. After i lodged the visa 190, do i need to inform them the change in address through the form 1022?
Really appreciate your kind input and advice.


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

I was required by CO to provide the from 80. Is it possible to use acrobat to fill up the form or i need to use the pen to do that? really appreciate your advice.
thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> I was required by CO to provide the from 80. Is it possible to use acrobat to fill up the form or i need to use the pen to do that? really appreciate your advice.
> 
> thanks




You ca very well fill the all the pages using Adobe, print the last page, sign it and merge it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi Friends,
> I currently back to my country for holiday and will be back to Australia in Feb 2017. After i lodged the visa 190, do i need to inform them the change in address through the form 1022?
> Really appreciate your kind input and advice.


it will be better to inform them if there is change in address more than 14 days.

form 929 is the correct form, also you can inform them using UPDATE US inside immiaccount


----------



## meraprvisa

ibbz87 said:


> thanks
> i noticed i had 90 bpm and might have slightly high BP because i just drove 200 kms before the medicals.
> I am slightly on the heavier side too and my BMI is 31 nornal being maximum 29.
> would these create any issues ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



DIBP is only concerned about life threatening/infectious/ communicable diseases.... like TB/HIV/cancer/major surgery if any...

just sit and relax... you will get clearance in a week and can find the same in your immi account..

BP is not at all an issue... even if you are hypertensive patient... same with diabetes...


----------



## kaju

meraprvisa said:


> DIBP is only concerned about life threatening/infectious/ communicable diseases.... like TB/HIV/cancer/major surgery if any...
> 
> just sit and relax... you will get clearance in a week and can find the same in your immi account..
> 
> BP is not at all an issue... even if you are hypertensive patient... same with diabetes...



Not quite. 

While Australia's main concern is communicable diseases, primarily TB, there are other reasons why people can be refused visas on medical grounds.

In fact, the most common medical ground for visa refusal is intellectual disability. 

This condition (and this may apply as well for other conditions that may require ongoing support) can require treatment and support that might be very expensive, and there is a consideration made by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to DIBP as to whether the costs of treatment might be expected to exceed the limit of A$40,000. 

There is of course a very wide range of medical conditions, some temporary, some permanent, and those conditions can be of greatly varying severity, even for the same disease or condition. Applicants are assessed individually when there is a genuine concern about the prospective cost of their long-term treatment to the Australian taxpayer. If you needed a corneal transplant or had severe macular generation for example, those costs would be considered. If you had to immunoglobulin treatment the cost might also be considered, etc. There are many such conditions.

There is also a prospect of visa refusal if your condition prejudices the availability of already limited services for other Australians - perhaps if you needed an organ transplant or perhaps if you needed blood or plasma products regularly, or perhaps access to radiotherapy and so on - access to limited services is the issue here, not just cost.

For a temporary condition, this A$40,000 amount may be over a 5 year period (for most applicants), but for permanent or ongoing conditions the expected cost may be assessed based on your remaining life expectancy.

In almost all cases, blood pressure and diabetes are easily treatable, at a limited cost. Once well-controlled, costs are usually not high. Then again if you had advanced severe diabetes, possibly requiring dialysis and more, or if this was expected over the longer term, it might be different. Almost always though, blood pressure and diabetes are not major issues.


----------



## mal_1977

*Regarding old passport details and visa*

Hi,

I've received 190 invitation from NSW and need to fill form 80.

I was in Australia 6 years back and stayed for a brief 5 months period from Nov 2011 to April 2012. 

During this time I had both 456 and 457 visa granted to me.

The 456 visa is stamped on my passport and 457 visa ' grant number' is with me.
Also the 457 is now expired in Jan 2016 as its validity is for 4 years. 

Now do I've to mention my previous Australia visit or better to not mention it.
I've got the old passport with me.

I'm thinking of not mentioning as the case officer might ask several other things like my Australia salary slip which I don't have as its only for 2 months I received the Salary in AUD and rest of the 3 months I was getting in Indian currency INR and was paid daily allowances from my company.

Please advise

-Sam


----------



## sultan_azam

mal_1977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've received 190 invitation from NSW and need to fill form 80.
> 
> I was in Australia 6 years back and stayed for a brief 5 months period from Nov 2011 to April 2012.
> 
> During this time I had both 456 and 457 visa granted to me.
> 
> The 456 visa is stamped on my passport and 457 visa ' grant number' is with me.
> Also the 457 is now expired in Jan 2016 as its validity is for 4 years.
> 
> Now do I've to mention my previous Australia visit or better to not mention it.
> I've got the old passport with me.
> 
> I'm thinking of not mentioning as the case officer might ask several other things like my Australia salary slip which I don't have as its only for 2 months I received the Salary in AUD and rest of the 3 months I was getting in Indian currency INR and was paid daily allowances from my company.
> 
> Please advise
> 
> -Sam


in my opinion it is not good to hide any information, since it is quite easy for immigration case officers to retrieve your entire history and that too if it is about australia


----------



## tikki2282

kaju said:


> Not quite.
> 
> While Australia's main concern is communicable diseases, primarily TB, there are other reasons why people can be refused visas on medical grounds.
> 
> In fact, the most common medical ground for visa refusal is intellectual disability.
> 
> This condition (and this may apply as well for other conditions that may require ongoing support) can require treatment and support that might be very expensive, and there is a consideration made by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to DIBP as to whether the costs of treatment might be expected to exceed the limit of A$40,000.
> 
> There is of course a very wide range of medical conditions, some temporary, some permanent, and those conditions can be of greatly varying severity, even for the same disease or condition. Applicants are assessed individually when there is a genuine concern about the prospective cost of their long-term treatment to the Australian taxpayer. If you needed a corneal transplant or had severe macular generation for example, those costs would be considered. If you had to immunoglobulin treatment the cost might also be considered, etc. There are many such conditions.
> 
> There is also a prospect of visa refusal if your condition prejudices the availability of already limited services for other Australians - perhaps if you needed an organ transplant or perhaps if you needed blood or plasma products regularly, or perhaps access to radiotherapy and so on - access to limited services is the issue here, not just cost.
> 
> For a temporary condition, this A$40,000 amount may be over a 5 year period (for most applicants), but for permanent or ongoing conditions the expected cost may be assessed based on your remaining life expectancy.
> 
> In almost all cases, blood pressure and diabetes are easily treatable, at a limited cost. Once well-controlled, costs are usually not high. Then again if you had advanced severe diabetes, possibly requiring dialysis and more, or if this was expected over the longer term, it might be different. Almost always though, blood pressure and diabetes are not major issues.




Thanks Kaju for the insights. I am sure it would help many understanding what goes behind the scenes.


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Singh85,

Yes, I want to put my case on hold till delivery. 





Singh85 said:


> Do you want to put your case on hold till delivery?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


----------



## Rohit R

*Urgent help needed*

Guys,

I lodged visa on December 02,2016 which is 9 days before my expiring date. My expiring date was 11th December 2016. I received an acknowledgement mail too from DIBP for visa application. Today i got a message on skillselect that your invitation has been expired and status has been changed to submitted on skillselect. I don't know what is going on as I have already lodged visa well before expiring date. Has anyone faced this issue ?

Thanks


----------



## Brane

ausguy11 said:


> Can you list down all documents which you have submitted?


Someone in this community or some other community had posted the below list of documents.
I had uploaded more or less the same list. Refer the same accordingly.

List of documents are required:
1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
AUD $ 3600/-
AUD $1800/-
AUD $900 /-
7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.

Various form that might be required.
Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


Regards,
Brane


----------



## pgalla

Thanks Brane. I uploaded the same set of documents except that I did not get them notarized. I am assuming that I now have to wait for the CO to contact me so as to provide them with the notarized documents. Please advice.


----------



## kd87

Has things started to slow down due to Xmas and New years......


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Hi Friends,
> I currently back to my country for holiday and will be back to Australia in Feb 2017. After i lodged the visa 190, do i need to inform them the change in address through the form 1022?
> Really appreciate your kind input and advice.




Brian, it is better to inform to avoid any delays. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> I was required by CO to provide the from 80. Is it possible to use acrobat to fill up the form or i need to use the pen to do that? really appreciate your advice.
> 
> thanks




You can use Acrobat to key in and then scan only the signature page and merge it to the acrobat file. Hope this helps. Good luck! 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

hari_it_ram said:


> You ca very well fill the all the pages using Adobe, print the last page, sign it and merge it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks for the reply. However, in the form and letter i can see that they state that :"You are required to do this in writing " or "pls use the pen"....so confuse


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> You can use Acrobat to key in and then scan only the signature page and merge it to the acrobat file. Hope this helps. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro. did you do the same? used the acrobat to fill up form 80?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Thanks for the reply. However, in the form and letter i can see that they state that :"You are required to do this in writing " or "pls use the pen"....so confuse




The only condition i feel in Form 80 is that we have fill using BLOCK LETTERS. Online filing is very much acceptable. Many done it like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged visa on December 02,2016 which is 9 days before my expiring date. My expiring date was 11th December 2016. I received an acknowledgement mail too from DIBP for visa application. Today i got a message on skillselect that your invitation has been expired and status has been changed to submitted on skillselect. I don't know what is going on as I have already lodged visa well before expiring date. Has anyone faced this issue ?
> 
> Thanks


I think that is the normal process. When I lodged mine I got the same email saying your EOI has been suspended as you have lodged a Visa application. The EOI against which the invitation was issued goes into suspended mode once you submit your visa application.


----------



## pgalla

Brane said:


> Someone in this community or some other community had posted the below list of documents.
> I had uploaded more or less the same list. Refer the same accordingly.
> 
> List of documents are required:
> 1. Photocopy of passports of PA, Spouse and all dependent children (if married). All pages duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 2. Academic/Education transcripts and certificates from Std Xth onwards for PA and Spouse (if married)- duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original documents.
> 3. Passport size photographs each of PA, Spouse and Children (with white background only)
> 4. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of assessment result from the Assessment
> 5. Visa Processing Fee can be made either by Credit Card (Master Card/American Express/Visa) or travel card in favour of DIBP
> 6. Applicant charge 18 years or over
> Additional Applicant charge under 18 years
> AUD $ 3600/-
> AUD $1800/-
> AUD $900 /-
> 7. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of Police Clearance Certificate from all countries where stayed for 12 months or more for PA, Spouse and dependent Children aged 16 years and above.
> Note : Indian Police clearance certificate must be obtained only from the Regional Passport Office.--------------------- may be submitted later on request when medical received
> 8. Copy of birth certificate - duly notarized or colored scan copy of original document.
> 9. Notarized copies or colored scanned copies of original documents of Work Experience letters from all employers for PA and Spouse (if married)- particularly the current one which must be recently dated.
> 10. Notarized copy or colored scanned copies of original document of marriage certificate.
> 11. Birth certificates of children - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 12. Updated Resume of PA & Spouse (if applicable )
> 13. Form 16 (Tax related) from all present and past Employees (if applicable) - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 14. Form 2D Saral (if applicable) - Tax related - duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 15. Salary Slips for at least 5-6 per year to cover the whole employment period. - Duly notarized or colored scanned copies of original document.
> 16. Copies of Bank Statement evidencing the deposit of Salary to cover the whole employment period (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 17. Details of reference from present/past employment. (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 18. References from Client/Customers (Appreciation letter). (Notarized or colored scanned copies of original document)
> 19. Notarized Copy or colored scanned copy of Valid IELTS for Primary applicant.
> 20. Colored scanned copy of IELTS with overall 4.5 bands for Secondary applicant or submit a letter from the college/institute/university in regard to medium of instructions as English during the course.
> 21. Sponsored Family supporting documents.
> 
> Various form that might be required.
> Form 80 Personal Character Assesment
> 
> 
> Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Information Form
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Thanks Brane. I uploaded the same set of documents except that I did not get them notarized. I am assuming that I now have to wait for the CO to contact me so as to provide them with the notarized documents. Please advice


----------



## bvinayb

pgalla said:


> Thanks Brane. I uploaded the same set of documents except that I did not get them notarized. I am assuming that I now have to wait for the CO to contact me so as to provide them with the notarized documents. Please advice


If you have uploaded color scans then notarization is not required


----------



## Mbhasin

Hi Experts 

Need help in this regards , i might have done mistake while filling the eoi now after receiving invitation and while filling the form i realized it ,not sure what this will cause me in outcome 

when i submitted the EOI i only gave employment details which ACS approved after deducting "qualifying experience met date" which is also my current company and i only claim the points againt it , meaning out of 10 yrs i just provided current employer details rest all i didnt mentioned 

now when i am filling DBIP i need to provide all the employment history , anybody guide me what this will cause me .


----------



## bvinayb

Mbhasin said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Need help in this regards , i might have done mistake while filling the eoi now after receiving invitation and while filling the form i realized it ,not sure what this will cause me in outcome
> 
> when i submitted the EOI i only gave employment details which ACS approved after deducting "qualifying experience met date" which is also my current company and i only claim the points againt it , meaning out of 10 yrs i just provided current employer details rest all i didnt mentioned
> 
> now when i am filling DBIP i need to provide all the employment history , anybody guide me what this will cause me .


If i am understanding this correctly - you are saying you have claimed the employment only for your current employer and based on this claim you have got the invitation?
If yes then -
I don't think this should be an issue provided the invitation is issued based on the points claimed. You can still give the details of the rest of the employment but do not tick the Claim points radio button against that employment details. Make sure you tick the claim points button for the claimed employment only.


----------



## Mbhasin

bvinayb said:


> If i am understanding this correctly - you are saying you have claimed the employment only for your current employer and based on this claim you have got the invitation?
> If yes then -
> I don't think this should be an issue provided the invitation is issued based on the points claimed. You can still give the details of the rest of the employment but do not tick the Claim points radio button against that employment details. Make sure you tick the claim points button for the claimed employment only.


Great bvinayb,this is helpful ,I hope too this is the case


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Thanks bro. did you do the same? used the acrobat to fill up form 80?




Yeah. I did. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgalla

bvinayb said:


> If you have uploaded color scans then notarization is not required


Thanks Vinay for clarifying. I uploaded color scan copies of all documents. I am just hoping that the CO will accept them.


----------



## meraprvisa

kaju said:


> Not quite.
> 
> While Australia's main concern is communicable diseases, primarily TB, there are other reasons why people can be refused visas on medical grounds.
> 
> In fact, the most common medical ground for visa refusal is intellectual disability.
> 
> This condition (and this may apply as well for other conditions that may require ongoing support) can require treatment and support that might be very expensive, and there is a consideration made by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to DIBP as to whether the costs of treatment might be expected to exceed the limit of A$40,000.
> 
> There is of course a very wide range of medical conditions, some temporary, some permanent, and those conditions can be of greatly varying severity, even for the same disease or condition. Applicants are assessed individually when there is a genuine concern about the prospective cost of their long-term treatment to the Australian taxpayer. If you needed a corneal transplant or had severe macular generation for example, those costs would be considered. If you had to immunoglobulin treatment the cost might also be considered, etc. There are many such conditions.
> 
> There is also a prospect of visa refusal if your condition prejudices the availability of already limited services for other Australians - perhaps if you needed an organ transplant or perhaps if you needed blood or plasma products regularly, or perhaps access to radiotherapy and so on - access to limited services is the issue here, not just cost.
> 
> For a temporary condition, this A$40,000 amount may be over a 5 year period (for most applicants), but for permanent or ongoing conditions the expected cost may be assessed based on your remaining life expectancy.
> 
> In almost all cases, blood pressure and diabetes are easily treatable, at a limited cost. Once well-controlled, costs are usually not high. Then again if you had advanced severe diabetes, possibly requiring dialysis and more, or if this was expected over the longer term, it might be different. Almost always though, blood pressure and diabetes are not major issues.



i 150% agree with you...

disease severity also matters.... 

you got lot of knowledge....


----------



## Rohit R

Thanks bvinayb for your response.

I never got an email saying your EOI has been suspended. I just received an acknowledgement mail that your application has been received with one attachment showing my application details. Thats it !! Moreover, my status never changed from invited to suspended on skillselect. 'Apply Visa' button was still there even after lodging the visa till yesterday. This button is not there today and my EOI status has been changed to submitted now which should be suspended as per your words.
I hope everything is fine. Bit worried !! :fingerscrossed:



bvinayb said:


> I think that is the normal process. When I lodged mine I got the same email saying your EOI has been suspended as you have lodged a Visa application. The EOI against which the invitation was issued goes into suspended mode once you submit your visa application.


----------



## vinodn007

Rohit R said:


> Thanks bvinayb for your response.
> 
> I never got an email saying your EOI has been suspended. I just received an acknowledgement mail that your application has been received with one attachment showing my application details. Thats it !! Moreover, my status never changed from invited to suspended on skillselect. 'Apply Visa' button was still there even after lodging the visa till yesterday. This button is not there today and my EOI status has been changed to submitted now which should be suspended as per your words.
> I hope everything is fine. Bit worried !! :fingerscrossed:


Give it sometime and the eoi status will change to lodged and the apply visa button will vanish.as long as you are able to login to immi and see your application is received status then you need not worry.relax and good luck

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## bvinayb

Rohit R said:


> Thanks bvinayb for your response.
> 
> I never got an email saying your EOI has been suspended. I just received an acknowledgement mail that your application has been received with one attachment showing my application details. Thats it !! Moreover, my status never changed from invited to suspended on skillselect. 'Apply Visa' button was still there even after lodging the visa till yesterday. This button is not there today and my EOI status has been changed to submitted now which should be suspended as per your words.
> I hope everything is fine. Bit worried !! :fingerscrossed:


Its not an issue at all. Don't worry. I am guessing that probably today the payment might have been debited from your account which triggered this. For me - I made an application on 1st december and this type of email came in next day after the payment was debited from my account. Being said - there is nothing to worry. 
All the best.


----------



## bvinayb

pgalla said:


> Thanks Vinay for clarifying. I uploaded color scan copies of all documents. I am just hoping that the CO will accept them.


Yes I think CO should not have any problems as the DIBP site also says upload documents either which are scanned in color or certified ones. However, if the scans are not clear CO might ask you for certification or for re-upload.

Thanks


----------



## Omarahmed

Hi
Any help with sales representative occupation plz?


----------



## playerofdangers

Hi all!
I requested for birth certificate from the union council of my birth place, but found that my date of birth was incorrectly written in their record as 14 Feb 1989. All my documents have the same date of birth 10 Feb 1989. To change in union council record, I need a court order that may take several months. So I didn’t take a birth certificate from them and neither did my CO ask for it in the first email as I had provided secondary school certificate and family registration certificate as an evidence of birth and age. 
Now my question is, should I mention this different date of birth in question 5 of Form80 which says "Have you ever had a different date of birth to the one in question 1?" What should be my answer, Yes or No?
Thanks


----------



## Rohit R

Thanks vinodn007 and bvinayb. I hope it will be corrected soon.

Simultaneously, I have sent a query mail to skillselect technical support team.

Lets see what they say !! 




vinodn007 said:


> Give it sometime and the eoi status will change to lodged and the apply visa button will vanish.as long as you are able to login to immi and see your application is received status then you need not worry.relax and good luck
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet





bvinayb said:


> Its not an issue at all. Don't worry. I am guessing that probably today the payment might have been debited from your account which triggered this. For me - I made an application on 1st december and this type of email came in next day after the payment was debited from my account. Being said - there is nothing to worry.
> All the best.


----------



## chiffonscarf

amansharman said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I was a silent follower of this thread and today i would like to share my timeline with you all.I am also waiting since last 154 days since visa lodged and 93 days since last co contact and required docs updated.I have applied for NSW. It is strange to see visa grants for the people applied in june when even march lot is not finished.I have claimed 8 points for my job experience as i have completed total 9 years of experience in my profession with total 8 years in one organization but no job verification is done so far.
> I am hoping for the Grant in next few hours to be positive.
> 
> My Timeline
> Public Relations Professional-225311
> EOI Lodged-12/2015
> Invitation recieved from NSW-15/01/2016
> Application Lodged for SS-NSW-25/1/2016
> Application Approved-28/1/2016
> Visa Lodged-22/3/2016
> First CO cCntact-3/5/2016
> Documents Uploaded-22/5/2016
> Assessment in progress since then


Hello, its really good to see your posts. I have similar occupation as well and currently applying with ACT SS 190 with 225311 Public Relations Professional. I did not know that this occupation is included for NSW. Were you awarded more than 60 pts? Hope to hear from you again. All the best.


----------



## sk1982

Hi All,

Please suggest me what are the options available to prove my partner english competency during the lodge of 190 visa? I would appreciate if you all could list down the option with details.

Thank you


----------



## Rohit R

Hi sk1982,

If you are not claiming points for partner, you will need to show proof of functional english for her. Please refer the link below that shows various options:

How can I prove I have functional English?

Usually people show either IELTS/PTE or letter from college/institution showing medium of instruction was English.

Hope it helps !!

Thanks


sk1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest me what are the options available to prove my partner english competency during the lodge of 190 visa? I would appreciate if you all could list down the option with details.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

sk1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest me what are the options available to prove my partner english competency during the lodge of 190 visa? I would appreciate if you all could list down the option with details.
> 
> Thank you


You can certificate from University saying that language of instruction was English (degree should have lasted 2 years at leasT). 

Or PTE/IELTS?


----------



## sk1982

andreyx108b said:


> You can certificate from University saying that language of instruction was English (degree should have lasted 2 years at leasT).
> 
> Or PTE/IELTS?


Thanks everybody for your info.
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

sk1982 said:


> Thanks everybody for your info.
> Cheers


good luck!


----------



## Mbhasin

Rohit R said:


> Hi sk1982,
> 
> If you are not claiming points for partner, you will need to show proof of functional english for her. Please refer the link below that shows various options:
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> Usually people show either IELTS/PTE or letter from college/institution showing medium of instruction was English.
> 
> Hope it helps !!
> 
> Thanks


Letter from Schoo is also accepted,but both sec and primary needed


----------



## vinyjan

I got the nomination approval from QLD on 25/11/2016 but still awaiting invitation from Skilselect. is this usual? I checked in the forum mostly invitation coming within a week. My concerned is th occupation is now removed from QSOL.

Time line

ANSZCO 312212 Civil engineering technician
Experience 10
IELTS 0
Age 30
Qualification 15
EOI NSW 04/11/2016
EOI QLD 06/11/2016
Invitation NSW 09/11/2016
Document submitted 21/11/2016
Approval 25/11/2016
Invitation from skilselect ????


----------



## vinyjan

Sorry guys 
The invitation received from QLD not NSW


----------



## Melodies7788

Hi All,

Just would like to ask about 190 documentation.

I'm claiming working experience point, Do I need to provide my pay slip and group cert??

thank you


----------



## pgalla

bvinayb said:


> Yes I think CO should not have any problems as the DIBP site also says upload documents either which are scanned in color or certified ones. However, if the scans are not clear CO might ask you for certification or for re-upload.
> 
> Thanks


That is fine as well, if he asks for certified copies. I was worried if they would make a decision based on copies that I already uploaded.


----------



## Brane

*Change in circumstances!*

Dear Experts,
I have already lodged the 190 NSW visa and is under the Received status.

I'll be going on an international vacation this late december to Thailand for around 7 days.

Do I need to inform about this to DIBP?

If yes, how should I do it and what all documents are needed to support this?


Please help!!

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Brian_Tourbillon

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Yeah. I did.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro, but i could not do the merge in acrobat because form 80 is under secured. Any suggestion pls


----------



## bemit

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Thanks Bro, but i could not do the merge in acrobat because form 80 is under secured. Any suggestion pls


Print the form to pdf using a pdf writer software (adobe pdf or the free ones nitro, primo, cute etc). You can then merge the scanned signed page with the printed pdf file.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Brian_Tourbillon said:


> Thanks Bro, but i could not do the merge in acrobat because form 80 is under secured. Any suggestion pls




bemit suggested my answer .. try that Brian.. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrywiz

I claimed a total of 80 points. In the event DIBP does not grant 10 points for 5 five years work experience and it gets reduced to total of 70 points does it mean i still qualify for the 190 visa?


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

harrywiz said:


> I claimed a total of 80 points. In the event DIBP does not grant 10 points for 5 five years work experience and it gets reduced to total of 70 points does it mean i still qualify for the 190 visa?




For which states? For 190, 60 points are sufficient for both NSW and VIC and again depends on your job code etc.. pls provide more details so that others can comment... 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrywiz

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> For which states? For 190, 60 points are sufficient for both NSW and VIC and again depends on your job code etc.. pls provide more details so that others can comment...
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For South Australia. Visa lodged on 15 Oct 2016 and co assigned on 27 Oct 2016.


----------



## Abdul123455

Hi guys.
I am going to apply for visa subclass 190. I got 70 based on age , education, as + and pte 20.I got invitation last week. I will be applying this week for visa. What things do I need to be careful of. Secondly should I apply from home country or my current place as currently I am in UK currently. Which Is better.? 
And since I didn't claim any points for work do I need to preduce all work related documents?


----------



## harrywiz

Abdul123455 said:


> Hi guys.
> I am going to apply for visa subclass 190. I got 70 based on age , education, as + and pte 20.I got invitation last week. I will be applying this week for visa. What things do I need to be careful of. Secondly should I apply from home country or my current place as currently I am in UK currently. Which Is better.?
> And since I didn't claim any points for work do I need to preduce all work related documents?


Yes you qualify to apply for the visa. You can apply from your current place of residence. I did the same from usa. If you are not claiming points for employment then you do not need to provide employment related documents but to be safe i would provide a resume and at least a work reference letter from your employer.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Christmas effect... No grants in last few days...!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## harrywiz

Mitul Patel said:


> Christmas effect... No grants in last few days...!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I doubt it since 25 dec is a sunday anyways and as per dibp official holidays on website it is a one day holiday so it should have minimal effect unless all COs decided to take their annual leaves at the same time. 
:fish:


----------



## Veckeypet

Hi guys,

One quick question: can EoI be sent to two territories? I mean, not to include in the same EoI, but to send two separate ones? My husband have sent EoI 3 months ago with 65 points (60+5) to NSW (263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER), but we read that there is a looong wait to get an invite from them, so we're thinking of applying to VIC. 

Can that be done? if so, what is the process, and how that should be done? Do we need to update EoI and put VIC instead ofNSW, or do we need to launch new EoI to VIC, and if that's the case, do these two applications go parallel, or one cancels another? Grateful for clarification of how is that being done...thanks!


----------



## bvinayb

Hi Guys,

I have been contacted by the CO today to provide PCC for my residing country. I had already done it but I guess they need a fresh one. They have asked to provide the PCC within 28 days. Just incase if I get my PCC late what should I do? How to inform the CO that it will take more than 28 days?

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

Veckeypet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One quick question: can EoI be sent to two territories? I mean, not to include in the same EoI, but to send two separate ones? My husband have sent EoI 3 months ago with 65 points (60+5) to NSW (263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER), but we read that there is a looong wait to get an invite from them, so we're thinking of applying to VIC.
> 
> Can that be done? if so, what is the process, and how that should be done? Do we need to update EoI and put VIC instead ofNSW, or do we need to launch new EoI to VIC, and if that's the case, do these two applications go parallel, or one cancels another? Grateful for clarification of how is that being done...thanks!


You can lodge a separate eoi on VIC website create your EOI here 

for details on nomination from Victoria go through the link below.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

new EOI for VIC would not have any impact whatsoever on NSW application. One can have multiple EOIs


----------



## vikaschandra

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been contacted by the CO today to provide PCC for my residing country. I had already done it but I guess they need a fresh one. They have asked to provide the PCC within 28 days. Just incase if I get my PCC late what should I do? How to inform the CO that it will take more than 28 days?
> 
> Thanks.


When did you get the current PCC that was uploaded on the immi account. I would suggest that you upload the same PCC once again as there are chances that the document might be corrupted and was not view-able by the CO.

Alternatively apply for the new PCC in case it takes more than 28 days for it to be available upload/email the receipt copy of the PCC application to the CO this way additional time can be granted to you.


----------



## Veckeypet

vikaschandra said:


> You can lodge a separate eoi on VIC website create your EOI here
> 
> for details on nomination from Victoria go through the link below.
> 
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> new EOI for VIC would not have any impact whatsoever on NSW application. One can have multiple EOIs


Great, thanks, I didn't know that!


----------



## bvinayb

vikaschandra said:


> When did you get the current PCC that was uploaded on the immi account. I would suggest that you upload the same PCC once again as there are chances that the document might be corrupted and was not view-able by the CO.
> 
> Alternatively apply for the new PCC in case it takes more than 28 days for it to be available upload/email the receipt copy of the PCC application to the CO this way additional time can be granted to you.


Thanks for your reply. The PCC which was uploaded was done in June. I will be applying fresh PCC tomorrow hopefully I will get it within the timeframe.


----------



## sat123

If you are not able to provide proof for the points claimed in EOI then there can be possibility of rejection.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

My application has been picked up for processing.
GSM.Adelaide, Hannah.


----------



## meraprvisa

bharat.rameshwar said:


> My application has been picked up for processing.
> GSM.Adelaide, Hannah.



all the best...

i am also waiting for allocation


----------



## vinodn007

bharat.rameshwar said:


> My application has been picked up for processing.
> GSM.Adelaide, Hannah.


Did they ask you for any docs 

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## Giri vishnu

Hi- has anyone been granted visa for 132311?


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

vinodn007 said:


> Did they ask you for any docs
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet


They've just picked it up. No CO contact yet. And I had uploaded all documents beforehand.


----------



## san_rash2000

bharat.rameshwar said:


> My application has been picked up for processing.
> GSM.Adelaide, Hannah.


Bro , please share mail I'd from where it was picked and what are contents , I never received such mail, status received , regards

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

bharat.rameshwar said:


> They've just picked it up. No CO contact yet. And I had uploaded all documents beforehand.


How did you come to know it is picked. 

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## bvinayb

sat123 said:


> If you are not able to provide proof for the points claimed in EOI then there can be possibility of rejection.


Hi All,
Need an expert advice. I mentioned this earlier - I was contacted by CO today for New PCC for the country where I am residing. According to the email I have 28 days to fulfil this request. I applied fo a fresh PCC however, I will be able to get it after a month like around 15 Jan 2017. The 28 days ends on 10 Jan 2017. Can anyone please help me out what should be my action. Should I contact CO and also attach the receipt of the new PCC application made and explain him the timeline?
Has anyone gone through this type of situation?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> Need an expert advice. I mentioned this earlier - I was contacted by CO today for New PCC for the country where I am residing. According to the email I have 28 days to fulfil this request. I applied fo a fresh PCC however, I will be able to get it after a month like around 15 Jan 2017. The 28 days ends on 10 Jan 2017. Can anyone please help me out what should be my action. Should I contact CO and also attach the receipt of the new PCC application made and explain him the timeline?
> Has anyone gone through this type of situation?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


it might be mentioned in the immis56 that if you are unable to provide requested documents in stipulated timeline then you should provide evidence of obtaining the requested documents.

you can provide the pcc application receipt, along with the acknowledgement slip they provide at PSK, this will prove that you are working to get the fresh PCC.

experts can throw more light on this


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> it might be mentioned in the immis56 that if you are unable to provide requested documents in stipulated timeline then you should provide evidence of obtaining the requested documents.
> 
> you can provide the pcc application receipt, along with the acknowledgement slip they provide at PSK, this will prove that you are working to get the fresh PCC.
> 
> experts can throw more light on this


Thanks for your reply. On the attached document in the email it says that "If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below."

So should I send them an email with the receipt of the application? 

P.S. - Currently I am residing in Mauritius. so - I have got a receipt from the Police with a stamp on it.


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Thanks for your reply. On the attached document in the email it says that "If you are unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact details provided below."
> 
> So should I send them an email with the receipt of the application?
> 
> P.S. - Currently I am residing in Mauritius. so - I have got a receipt from the Police with a stamp on it.


sending them an email will be good, also upload in immiaccount,


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> sending them an email will be good, also upload in immiaccount,


Thanks.
While uploading on immi account - Should I select the option of Overseas Police Clearance and then upload the receipt. After doing this should I click the button information provided. Technically we havent provided the info yet bit confused here.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Thanks.
> While uploading on immi account - Should I select the option of Overseas Police Clearance and then upload the receipt. After doing this should I click the button information provided. Technically we havent provided the info yet bit confused here.
> 
> Thanks


no, dont press the information provided because you havent provided the actually requested information

secondly it should be evidence of police clearance - others, since it is an evidence of procuring pcc and not the actual pcc


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> no, dont press the information provided because you havent provided the actually requested information
> 
> secondly it should be evidence of police clearance - others, since it is an evidence of procuring pcc and not the actual pcc


Thanks a lot. It makes sense to me now. Will do this.

Thanks


----------



## vinodn007

Dear friends what does the status mean "health clearance provided -no action required"

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> no, dont press the information provided because you havent provided the actually requested information
> 
> secondly it should be evidence of police clearance - others, since it is an evidence of procuring pcc and not the actual pcc


Hi Sultan_azam
One more question - I don't see the option/category in the drop down as Police Clearance Evidence intention. Should I proceed with this one - as attached.


----------



## bvinayb

vinodn007 said:


> Dear friends what does the status mean "health clearance provided -no action required"
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet


It means Health assessment is completed and your results are uploaded with No Issues in it.


----------



## vinodn007

bvinayb said:


> It means Health assessment is completed and your results are uploaded with No Issues in it.


Thanks vinay. Is it the assessment by the panel clinic is completed and dibp will also review it or both has been done.the previous status was examination I progress hence I am not clear.

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi Sultan_azam
> One more question - I don't see the option/category in the drop down as Police Clearance Evidence intention. Should I proceed with this one - as attached.


this is good


----------



## sultan_azam

vinodn007 said:


> Thanks vinay. Is it the assessment by the panel clinic is completed and dibp will also review it or both has been done.the previous status was examination I progress hence I am not clear.
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet


both have reviewed and this status is final


----------



## vinodn007

sultan_azam said:


> both have reviewed and this status is final


Thanks and good luck to you.

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## bvinayb

vinodn007 said:


> Thanks vinay. Is it the assessment by the panel clinic is completed and dibp will also review it or both has been done.the previous status was examination I progress hence I am not clear.
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet


If the status is coming up as no action required then ur health assessment is all ok and is uploaded by the medical officer. if there was an issue it would have said that referred to X and so on.


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> this is good


Thanks sultan_azam


----------



## harrywiz

harrywiz said:


> I doubt it since 25 dec is a sunday anyways and as per dibp official holidays on website it is a one day holiday so it should have minimal effect unless all COs decided to take their annual leaves at the same time.
> :fish:


Great news to share with you guys. Me and my wife and kid got 190 visa grants today. Timeline is as follows:

190 visa applied: 15 Oct 2016
CO assigned and additional docs request: 27 Oct 2016
Info provided: 15 Nov 2016
Visa grant: 13 Dec 2016
:bounce:


----------



## Singh85

harrywiz said:


> Great news to share with you guys. Me and my wife and kid got 190 visa grants today. Timeline is as follows:
> 
> 190 visa applied: 15 Oct 2016
> CO assigned and additional docs request: 27 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 15 Oct 2016
> Visa grant: 13 Dec 2016
> :bounce:


Congratulations mate. 
Which team and co name ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## harrywiz

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations mate.
> Which team and co name ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Adelaide team and initial CO contact was Hannah and grant was through Sophie.


----------



## Singh85

harrywiz said:


> Adelaide team and initial CO contact was Hannah and grant was through Sophie.


Great..Adelaide team rocks.
Brisbane team is snail. Works tooo slow.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Mitul Patel

harrywiz said:


> Great news to share with you guys. Me and my wife and kid got 190 visa grants today. Timeline is as follows:
> 
> 190 visa applied: 15 Oct 2016
> CO assigned and additional docs request: 27 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 15 Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 Dec 2016
> :bounce:


Gr8.... Congratulations !! Ur announcement makes our hope of getting grant before xmas alive...
EnjoY

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589

*Additional Information Required - CO*

I have received an email from CO regarding additional information required. please see the details and comment

1. Evidence of functional English - provide evidence that your degrees were completed
in English. - *I have provided the Bachelor and Master degree of my wife. What additional document shall I provide to meet this requirement*

2. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation with Company A and Company B (Evidence should include: pay slips, tax documents, bank statements showing salaries paid) *I have the required salary slips and bank transactions for company A, but for company B I dont have any as salary was being paid in cash and I don't have any bank statement/tax return at that time. How to deal with this situation. Although I don't need company B in my points calculation as I can claim 15 points since I have valid experience in Company A from February 2007 to Date but unfornately I have added this in the visa lodgement and now CO is asking details. What should I do now. can I ask CO to skip it as from Feb 07 to Date of invitation (July 2016) I can claim 15 points for skilled employment *

Please advise urgently. Thanks


----------



## sk1982

Hi experts!

Why is CO is assigned during the Visa granting process. What are things that create such situation. And I could see some of them also got direct grant. Can anyone explain the possible reasons?

Thank you


----------



## vinodn007

immigrant589 said:


> I have received an email from CO regarding additional information required. please see the details and comment
> 
> 1. Evidence of functional English - provide evidence that your degrees were completed
> in English. - *I have provided the Bachelor and Master degree of my wife. What additional document shall I provide to meet this requirement*
> 
> Please provide a letter from university stating that medium of education/study was English. Or provide ielts or pte assessment result.
> "Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English."
> For question 2 I leave it to the experts to answer.
> 
> Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
> SA nomination received 13th October 2016
> visa filed 30th Nov 2016
> current status application received
> medical done on 10th Dec.
> no Co contact yet


----------



## harrywiz

immigrant589 said:


> I have received an email from CO regarding additional information required. please see the details and comment
> 
> 1. Evidence of functional English - provide evidence that your degrees were completed
> in English. - *I have provided the Bachelor and Master degree of my wife. What additional document shall I provide to meet this requirement*
> 
> 2. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation with Company A and Company B (Evidence should include: pay slips, tax documents, bank statements showing salaries paid) *I have the required salary slips and bank transactions for company A, but for company B I dont have any as salary was being paid in cash and I don't have any bank statement/tax return at that time. How to deal with this situation. Although I don't need company B in my points calculation as I can claim 15 points since I have valid experience in Company A from February 2007 to Date but unfornately I have added this in the visa lodgement and now CO is asking details. What should I do now. can I ask CO to skip it as from Feb 07 to Date of invitation (July 2016) I can claim 15 points for skilled employment *
> 
> Please advise urgently. Thanks


For point 1. Dibp requires an english test like ielts, pte etc or a letter from university saying that all instruction was in english. 

For 2. Since you added company b in your visa application you have to provide details requested. You can get a letter from company b stating that salary was in cash and provide some pay slips from them. And for company a provide them with all that you have. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vinodn007

harrywiz said:


> Great news to share with you guys. Me and my wife and kid got 190 visa grants today. Timeline is as follows:
> 
> 190 visa applied: 15 Oct 2016
> CO assigned and additional docs request: 27 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 15 Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 Dec 2016
> :bounce:


Congratulations!

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## vinodn007

sk1982 said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Why is CO is assigned during the Visa granting process. What are things that create such situation. And I could see some of them also got direct grant. Can anyone explain the possible reasons?
> 
> Thank you


The status will remain as received even if Co is asigned l and we won't know that till it changes to finalised.if you get grant without a Co contact then that is called direct grant.
In many cases Co once asigned contacts for more documents or info.in that case status changes to information requested then once you provide information it will change to assessment in progress and then move to finalised when you get grant.
Unless Co contacts you we have no way to know if case is asigned or not.

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## vinodn007

sk1982 said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Why is CO is assigned during the Visa granting process. What are things that create such situation. And I could see some of them also got direct grant. Can anyone explain the possible reasons?
> 
> Thank you

















Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## Mitul Patel

sk1982 said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Why is CO is assigned during the Visa granting process. What are things that create such situation. And I could see some of them also got direct grant. Can anyone explain the possible reasons?
> 
> Thank you


As per my perspective, all or few cases might undergo double check . First co may contact for initial docs and 2nd may or may not ask docs and proceed to grant. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

immigrant589 said:


> I have received an email from CO regarding additional information required. please see the details and comment
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Evidence of functional English - provide evidence that your degrees were completed
> 
> in English. - *I have provided the Bachelor and Master degree of my wife. What additional document shall I provide to meet this requirement*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation with Company A and Company B (Evidence should include: pay slips, tax documents, bank statements showing salaries paid) *I have the required salary slips and bank transactions for company A, but for company B I dont have any as salary was being paid in cash and I don't have any bank statement/tax return at that time. How to deal with this situation. Although I don't need company B in my points calculation as I can claim 15 points since I have valid experience in Company A from February 2007 to Date but unfornately I have added this in the visa lodgement and now CO is asking details. What should I do now. can I ask CO to skip it as from Feb 07 to Date of invitation (July 2016) I can claim 15 points for skilled employment *
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise urgently. Thanks



For Company B, You selected "Yes" to closely related to nominated occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

san_rash2000 said:


> Bro , please share mail I'd from where it was picked and what are contents , I never received such mail, status received , regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Got an email from [email protected]

It's got just the generic details about the TRN number etc in a PDF. And has details about who the CO is and a position number.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Also guys, since the CO is assigned, does that mean she will definitely contact for more information? Is a CO assigned even in the case of a direct grant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Also guys, since the CO is assigned, does that mean she will definitely contact for more information? Is a CO assigned even in the case of a direct grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


obviously there is co assigned for every application otherwise who is going to review the application? Direct grant mean that all documents were submitted and co is satisfied with them hence he/she wont contact and issue direct grant else request any missing docs or forms.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Got an email from [email protected]
> 
> It's got just the generic details about the TRN number etc in a PDF. And has details about who the CO is and a position number.


Thanks.i am hearing that as a first time.what are your signature details like..occupation code..date of visa application etc and it will help us all to know

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## vinodn007

Friends Has anyone else also received similar email like bharat.

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## ibbz87

guys i have a question.
Just heard the news that a company i worked for 9 months have shut its operations in pakistan and is taken over by another company.
I wrote one career episode from it when i applied for my MSA.
However i am not claiming any experience points at all and nor did my agent uploaded reference letters with my visa application.
would this create any issues?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sk1982

Hi experts,

Does employment reference letter by employer, Details of salary paid (Fiscal year, Gross, Tax, net salary paid) certify by employer and Bank statement will be enough for the evidence to prove the employment for CO/DIBP. Please kindly advise.

THX


----------



## arnav12

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.


Hi can you tell how much time it takes for granting visa after paying visa fee. I have paid it 100 days ago. They have asked me to send Form 80 again. Why they have asked again ? Pls suggest I am so worried


----------



## vinodn007

sk1982 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Does employment reference letter by employer, Details of salary paid (Fiscal year, Gross, Tax, net salary paid) certify by employer and Bank statement will be enough for the evidence to prove the employment for CO/DIBP. Please kindly advise.
> 
> THX


Depends on Co. Some even ask for it return documents or proof of IT tax paid etc.generally the docs you listed can be sufficient evidence but really varies from CO to Co. I suggest you upload all the supporting docs that you have..good luck.

Eoi SA 190 135112 18th august
SA nomination received 13th October 2016
visa filed 30th Nov 2016
current status application received
medical done on 10th Dec. 
no Co contact yet


----------



## immigrant589

hari_it_ram said:


> For Company B, You selected "Yes" to closely related to nominated occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes unfortunately due to lack of knowledge, I selected it to be closely related to nominated occupation


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

harrywiz said:


> Great news to share with you guys. Me and my wife and kid got 190 visa grants today. Timeline is as follows:
> 
> 190 visa applied: 15 Oct 2016
> CO assigned and additional docs request: 27 Oct 2016
> Info provided: 15 Nov 2016
> Visa grant: 13 Dec 2016
> :bounce:




Congratulations 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul123455

Did u already get a grant? Or still waiting.
Secondly , do we need to take pcc from home country and current country of residence.?or Both places?


----------



## harrywiz

Abdul123455 said:


> Did u already get a grant? Or still waiting.
> Secondly , do we need to take pcc from home country and current country of residence.?or Both places?


You need pcc from any country you resided in for 12 months in past 10 years.


----------



## harrywiz

Need forum experts opinion again as usual:

As you all know i got visa grant today. Many thanks for best wishes and vibes. Perseverance was key and also this forum helped me stay informed and positive. 

I am planning to Leave usa and spend 2 months in pakistan with my old parents who i have not seen in 2.5 years. Do i need to inform Dibp about this? In immi account i can see after my grant that the 'change of circumstance' tab has disappeared under 'update us' tab although 'change of address' tab is still there. 

A friend was in a similar situation and advises me against informing dibp to avoid unnecessary complications. 

Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

immigrant589 said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Company B, You selected "Yes" to closely related to nominated occupation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes unfortunately due to lack of knowledge, I selected it to be closely related to nominated occupation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have selected "yes", definitely they need more evidence for company "b". It up to you to explain them clearly that I have very few docs as I was paid by cash. If the CO is not okay with it, submit a change request to change the company B from "yes" to "no" for closely nominated. I have seen quite a few who did this as their point still unchanged after making the changes. Don't worry, these things happens.
> 
> But now the CO focus will change to company A to scrutinize more. Hope you have all docs "PRIOR TO THE INVITATION DATE" for company A. Do your best to prove employment till the invite date. Try to answer each and every of the CO contact email.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.
Click to expand...


----------



## m.nave

Hi guys, need an expert opinion on that.

My PTE report (7 each) states that "*score valid until May 2017*" but I'm not in a position to get invite anytime sooner. My question is that,

1) For how long the PTE is valid for immigration purpose?
2) What if I update new PTE report in EOI with the same band as before , will it gonna impact "*EOI date of effect*" or remain same since the total points are same?

Hope to hear soon,
Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

m.nave said:


> Hi guys, need an expert opinion on that.
> 
> 
> 
> My PTE report (7 each) states that "*score valid until May 2017*" but I'm not in a position to get invite anytime sooner. My question is that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1) For how long the PTE is valid for immigration purpose?
> 
> 2) What if I update new PTE report in EOI with the same band as before , will it gonna impact "*EOI date of effect*" or remain same since the total points are same?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to hear soon,
> 
> Thanks.




I think DIBP considers last three years report. Please verify with DIBP site as well.

Your DOE will not change unless there is a change in points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## danoz

Hi, I was mainly lurking in this forum, so I doubt anybody would know me. 

I got my grant today after 3 weeks and 6 days from the Brisbane CO team, so far quicker than expected. It with an onshore application with only local work experience, so that could have made the verification quicker. Although the immi-tracker shows no significant statistical difference between onshore and offshore.

Anyway, I would like to thank to forum for the knowledge helping me with the application and the immi-track website. 

My stats:
PHYSICIST with local PhD and 1+ years local experience

Applied ACT sponsorship: 17.10
Received ACT sponsorship: 16.11
Applied DIBP: 17.11
Positive Outcome: 14.12 (direct grant)


----------



## Mitul Patel

danoz said:


> Hi, I was mainly lurking in this forum, so I doubt anybody would know me.
> 
> I got my grant today after 3 weeks and 6 days from the Brisbane CO team, so far quicker than expected. It with an onshore application with only local work experience, so that could have made the verification quicker. Although the immi-tracker shows no significant statistical difference between onshore and offshore.
> 
> Anyway, I would like to thank to forum for the knowledge helping me with the application and the immi-track website.
> 
> My stats:
> PHYSICIST with local PhD and 1+ years local experience
> 
> Applied ACT sponsorship: 17.10
> Received ACT sponsorship: 16.11
> Applied DIBP: 17.11
> Positive Outcome: 14.12 (direct grant)


Many Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

harrywiz said:


> Need forum experts opinion again as usual:
> 
> As you all know i got visa grant today. Many thanks for best wishes and vibes. Perseverance was key and also this forum helped me stay informed and positive.
> 
> I am planning to Leave usa and spend 2 months in pakistan with my old parents who i have not seen in 2.5 years. Do i need to inform Dibp about this? In immi account i can see after my grant that the 'change of circumstance' tab has disappeared under 'update us' tab although 'change of address' tab is still there.
> 
> A friend was in a similar situation and advises me against informing dibp to avoid unnecessary complications.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


Congratulations on your grant. You can go visit your parents no issues with that. All you got to make sure is that you do not miss your IED.

No need to inform DIBP about the visit


----------



## vikaschandra

danoz said:


> Hi, I was mainly lurking in this forum, so I doubt anybody would know me.
> 
> I got my grant today after 3 weeks and 6 days from the Brisbane CO team, so far quicker than expected. It with an onshore application with only local work experience, so that could have made the verification quicker. Although the immi-tracker shows no significant statistical difference between onshore and offshore.
> 
> Anyway, I would like to thank to forum for the knowledge helping me with the application and the immi-track website.
> 
> My stats:
> PHYSICIST with local PhD and 1+ years local experience
> 
> Applied ACT sponsorship: 17.10
> Received ACT sponsorship: 16.11
> Applied DIBP: 17.11
> Positive Outcome: 14.12 (direct grant)


Congratulations Dan on your grant.


----------



## BulletAK

m.nave said:


> Hi guys, need an expert opinion on that.
> 
> My PTE report (7 each) states that "*score valid until May 2017*" but I'm not in a position to get invite anytime sooner. My question is that,
> 
> 1) For how long the PTE is valid for immigration purpose?
> 2) What if I update new PTE report in EOI with the same band as before , will it gonna impact "*EOI date of effect*" or remain same since the total points are same?
> 
> Hope to hear soon,
> Thanks.


1. All English language exams are valid for 3 years - DIBP
2. If it wont change any points then DOE would remain the same. DOE only changes when points change.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BulletAK

harrywiz said:


> Need forum experts opinion again as usual:
> 
> As you all know i got visa grant today. Many thanks for best wishes and vibes. Perseverance was key and also this forum helped me stay informed and positive.
> 
> I am planning to Leave usa and spend 2 months in pakistan with my old parents who i have not seen in 2.5 years. Do i need to inform Dibp about this? In immi account i can see after my grant that the 'change of circumstance' tab has disappeared under 'update us' tab although 'change of address' tab is still there.
> 
> A friend was in a similar situation and advises me against informing dibp to avoid unnecessary complications.
> 
> Hope to hear from you soon. Thanks.


Many congrats on your grant bro.

You don't need to update DIBP after you have got the grant. You are free to go anywhere. But make sure you enter Australia before your IED.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bvinayb

Hi All,

Yesterday - I had a query that my CO contacted me for a fresh PCC and has given me 28 days. I applied for my PCC straight away i.e. yesterday itself. However, I will receive my PCC in 30-40 days of time which is a normal duration here in Mauritius. 

So I have uploaded the Receipts of my PCC application on ImmiAccount and replied to the email which I had received seeking more information.

While replying the email I reattached the receipts and advised that its going to take more than 30 days. Is there anything else I need to do? As there is no personalised email address of the CO but the email was sent on [email protected]

Is this all ok now? 

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday - I had a query that my CO contacted me for a fresh PCC and has given me 28 days. I applied for my PCC straight away i.e. yesterday itself. However, I will receive my PCC in 30-40 days of time which is a normal duration here in Mauritius.
> 
> So I have uploaded the Receipts of my PCC application on ImmiAccount and replied to the email which I had received seeking more information.
> 
> While replying the email I reattached the receipts and advised that its going to take more than 30 days. Is there anything else I need to do? As there is no personalised email address of the CO but the email was sent on [email protected]
> 
> Is this all ok now?
> 
> Thanks.



upload pcc when you get it


----------



## Alexx1

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your grant. You can go visit your parents no issues with that. All you got to make sure is that you do not miss your IED.
> 
> No need to inform DIBP about the visit


Hi guys please guide me.

I have a srudent visa until 2019 and currently my bridging A visa is not in effect because my student visa is still valid. Im going home overseas in 2 weeks and my PR application is still in procees.
Can I visit overseas without any affect on the processing of my application? Or do I need to get a bridging visa B to travel abroad? 

Thanks


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> upload pcc when you get it


Thanks sultan_azam. Yes will upload it once I get it. In the meanwhile should I be worried if CO has read or understood my situtation? Should we expect any response from the CO? Also when CO had contacted you did you replied on the following email quoting your references [email protected] ?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Thanks sultan_azam. Yes will upload it once I get it. In the meanwhile should I be worried if CO has read or understood my situtation? Should we expect any response from the CO? Also when CO had contacted you did you replied on the following email quoting your references [email protected] ?
> 
> Thanks


yes, i have replied to them via email 

there is nothing to be worried, they will understand your situation


this is not the first time they will be experiencing this type of response from visa applicant


----------



## Upendraa

Hi,

I have created EOI today. May I request you to please share the tentative time line to get the invitation for 190 visa? All required details is in my signature. Thanks


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Upendraa said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I have created EOI today. May I request you to please share the tentative time line to get the invitation for 190 visa? All required details is in my signature. Thanks




It's hard to predict as per my personal experience. It depends on your points, test score, the number of people with higher points and the occupational ceiling for your profession. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

I got this in MHD.

I believe I have cleared the medicals.

Everyone gets the same message?

Health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Jamil Sid

hari_it_ram said:


> I got this in MHD.
> 
> I believe I have cleared the medicals.
> 
> Everyone gets the same message?
> 
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


yes you clear this ...Congratulations.


----------



## ibbz87

Hi Guys,
We went for our medicals on 09th of december and now the status is:
Health clearance provided – no action required

Also today I received a request from GSM Adelaide for my spouse's english as well as form 80 & 1221, which my agent should have front loaded but alas, they are still working on them...

now CO will again pick up the case after minimum 28 days i think, we have asked them that we'll pay VAC 2 so lets see.
Hopefully, he/she comes back sooner. I have pushed my agent to upload forms within couple of days max.
My UK PCC was issued on 4th of feb 2016 hence i have very less time otherwise i have to request a new PCC.


----------



## bvinayb

ibbz87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> We went for our medicals on 09th of december and now the status is:
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> Also today I received a request from GSM Adelaide for my spouse's english as well as form 80 & 1221, which my agent should have front loaded but alas, they are still working on them...
> 
> now CO will again pick up the case after minimum 28 days i think, we have asked them that we'll pay VAC 2 so lets see.
> Hopefully, he/she comes back sooner. I have pushed my agent to upload forms within couple of days max.
> My UK PCC was issued on 4th of feb 2016 hence i have very less time otherwise i have to request a new PCC.


Hi ibbz87,
I am not sure when the CO will pickup the case but regarding the PCC you dont' have to worry unless you are still residing in UK.

My UK PCC is 7 month old and the country which I am staying its PCC is 6 months However I was only requested to re-issue PCC for the country of current residence not for other countries. So if you are not residing in UK probably they will not ask.


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> We went for our medicals on 09th of december and now the status is:
> Health clearance provided – no action required
> 
> Also today I received a request from GSM Adelaide for my spouse's english as well as form 80 & 1221, which my agent should have front loaded but alas, they are still working on them...
> 
> now CO will again pick up the case after minimum 28 days i think, we have asked them that we'll pay VAC 2 so lets see.
> Hopefully, he/she comes back sooner. I have pushed my agent to upload forms within couple of days max.
> My UK PCC was issued on 4th of feb 2016 hence i have very less time otherwise i have to request a new PCC.


When did you file the visa.can you update signature as on tapa talk we can't see current signature.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> When did you file the visa.can you update signature as on tapa talk we can't see current signature.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


filed it on 24th of november 2016


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> filed it on 24th of november 2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks.was this your first co contact.i filed on 30th November.waiting for co allocation now.good luck with your grant.hope you get soon.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

vinodn007 said:


> Thanks.i filed on 30th November.waiting for co allocation now.good luck with your grant.hope you get soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks.
good luck to you too.
Only thing that can delay my process is the entrepreneur visa refusal from UK when i applied for leave to remain and it was refused so i came back to my home country

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

ibbz87 said:


> Thanks.
> good luck to you too.
> Only thing that can delay my process is the entrepreneur visa refusal from UK when i applied for leave to remain and it was refused so i came back to my home country
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I don't think that would delay. Have you attached the UK Border agency refusal letter on ImmiAccount? The process can only delay if you overstayed after refusal.

I had a refusal for work permit from UK in 2009 but have attached the letter as well


----------



## ibbz87

bvinayb said:


> I don't think that would delay. Have you attached the UK Border agency refusal letter on ImmiAccount? The process can only delay if you overstayed after refusal.
> 
> I had a refusal for work permit from UK in 2009 but have attached the letter as well


i have given the letter to my agent and not sure he uploaded it or not however he has mentioned it in form 80.
my case was in court and i got final refusal on 5th of december 2015 from the court, after that i had 28 days to leave the country but my passport expired with UKBA hence i had to apply for emergency travel documents and they took little bit more time, however UKBA allowed me to stay and wait for my travel docs to arrive, ultimately i left uk on 17th of january.
PS: i had no exclusion period or anything and i was free to even apply for a new vida within 28 days of refusal but i chose to quit.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

ibbz87 said:


> i have given the letter to my agent and not sure he uploaded it or not however he has mentioned it in form 80.
> my case was in court and i got final refusal on 5th of december 2015 from the court, after that i had 28 days to leave the country but my passport expired with UKBA hence i had to apply for emergency travel documents and they took little bit more time, however UKBA allowed me to stay and wait for my travel docs to arrive, ultimately i left uk on 17th of january.
> PS: i had no exclusion period or anything and i was free to even apply for a new vida within 28 days of refusal but i chose to quit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


In this case there is no issue provided it's all explained in form 80. I think this should not be cause for delay.

Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007

ibbz87 said:


> Thanks.
> good luck to you too.
> Only thing that can delay my process is the entrepreneur visa refusal from UK when i applied for leave to remain and it was refused so i came back to my home country
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


You have declared everything and hence it will be all fine.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Hi experts. I am new to this forum. I need your help.
I have got SS from ACT in 
Aug'16. Visa fee paid in sep' 16. CO allocated after 10 days.
PCC & MEDICALS done in next 10 days. 
Spouse ielts after 1.5 months in october. 
10 days back CO asked for Form 80 again. I am worried why they have asked for form 80 again and I have resubmitted that again. Any idea how much time it can take for further process.


----------



## harrywiz

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts. I am new to this forum. I need your help.
> I have got SS from ACT in
> Aug'16. Visa fee paid in sep' 16. CO allocated after 10 days.
> PCC & MEDICALS done in next 10 days.
> Spouse ielts after 1.5 months in october.
> 10 days back CO asked for Form 80 again. I am worried why they have asked for form 80 again and I have resubmitted that again. Any idea how much time it can take for further process.


Either you were missing a page on form 80 or it wasnt a clear scan when you previoisly uploaded the doc.


----------



## kd87

I lodged my 190 application on the 13th of Oct. CO contacted me on 28th Oct asked for singapore pcc and medicals. I completed the medicals and was given clearance on 8th Nov and since I had already uploaded the singapore PCC on 28th oct itself I clicked the information button on 9th Nov. My application is a straightforward one since i dont claim points for experiance. From the trend of people getting grants now a days i assumed i would get it in a month. however, i have not got my grant till nw. I see people and families who applied after me getting grants. Though I am happy for them I am worried about my application. My only concern is I was informed i could not enter indonesia when i travelled there for a holiday while i was working in singapore. It was bcoz my passport got damaged on the flight to bali. By the time I handed my passport to the immigration officer at bali the cover page had come off and they informed me that i could not enter bali with the damaged passport and had to return to singapore. Once back in singapore the indian embassy fixed my passport and i still travel on the same passport. I have mentioned this in form80. Could this be one of the reasons for the delay in processing my application?

Please dont see this as a rant or complain on not getting a grant. I understand a lot of people have been waiting longer than me. I seriously wish all those waiting get their grants asap.


----------



## ibbz87

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts. I am new to this forum. I need your help.
> I have got SS from ACT in
> Aug'16. Visa fee paid in sep' 16. CO allocated after 10 days.
> PCC & MEDICALS done in next 10 days.
> Spouse ielts after 1.5 months in october.
> 10 days back CO asked for Form 80 again. I am worried why they have asked for form 80 again and I have resubmitted that again. Any idea how much time it can take for further process.


did you submit form 80 for your spouse too?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrywiz

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your grant. You can go visit your parents no issues with that. All you got to make sure is that you do not miss your IED.
> 
> No need to inform DIBP about the visit


Thanks for your reply. Only reason i was getting apprehensive was because i recall that on form 80 or 1221 there was a question asking about stopovers on way to australia and i answered 'none' so thats only reason why i was asking.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Jamil Sid said:


> yes you clear this ...Congratulations.




Thanks Mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## masato

Applied on the 1st of Dec 2016, awaiting for CO to be allocated.

CSOL: 263212 - ICT Support Engineer 
Visa: 190 - State Nominated 
Total Points: 75 
SA Invite: November 2016 
SS Application: Dec 1 2016
PCC \ Medicals: Dec 15 2016
CO Contact: No communication yet...
Notes: Onshore application including offshore defacto partner and child


----------



## rohi1718

Hi,

As i saw some suggestions in past threads, i asked consultant to provide application number and imported the application in my immi account.
But it does not seem to be read only account, i can see the options and if i click on them, it seems like it can make changes.
So now issue is, i was not able to see any documents attached, i talked with consultant and she confirmed uploading some documents and pending ones she was uploading. But then she shared the screenshots yesterday , that she was not able to upload anything and was not able to see even application status, everything was showing "NOT FOUND".

Has anyone faced this issue, not sure if me importing the application to see status has negative effect and affecting the original application   ?

-- Rohit Kumar


----------



## pr2b

*Time before moving to NSW*

Hi,

My question is regarding the move to NSW after the 190 visa is granted. How much time do we have to move to NSW to start that 2 year period. I am applying onshore and currently based in victoria so have to plan for the move once the visa is granted. Just want to know how much is the grace period one have before moving to the sponsoring state.


----------



## vinodn007

189 has been seeing a lot of movements in terms of allocation as well as grants.i saw today that Dec applications have been allocated and Co contacted already while I filed on 30th Nov. I uploaded one pending document on 6th Dec. Is that the reason for Co not allocated yet?friends any commets

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## arnav12

harrywiz said:


> Either you were missing a page on form 80 or it wasnt a clear scan when you previoisly uploaded the doc.


Thnx harrywiz. Is there any idea how much time it will take for further process on grant ??


----------



## arnav12

ibbz87 said:


> did you submit form 80 for your spouse too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Yes i have sumbitted earlier also and again resubmitted it.


----------



## kaazme

anyone knows when DIBP is going off for Xmas Holidays? will they be working next week as well? when they will come back after holidays?


----------



## Jayb2k90

I have just been invited to apply for state nomination with WA. Thing is I'm pretty sure my EOI has awarded me 5 more points then I deserve. A trades assesment validates both your qual and work ex for points right?


----------



## sultan_azam

kaazme said:


> anyone knows when DIBP is going off for Xmas Holidays? will they be working next week as well? when they will come back after holidays?


check this https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## masato

I have received my first CO communication yesterday...
They are requiring some relationship documents, since I am in a defacto relationship, they are requiring extensive evidence.


----------



## humbleman1580

*Medical updates*

Hi. I am new on this forum. Just want to understand an update regarding medicals. I am done with my medicals in August. When I login on DIBP portal,in front of medical declaration, its written as incomplete. but when click on the reference number, it shows no action required. what does this mean. Can anyone help me to understand this.


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. I am new on this forum. Just want to understand an update regarding medicals. I am done with my medicals in August. When I login on DIBP portal,in front of medical declaration, its written as incomplete. but when click on the reference number, it shows no action required. what does this mean. Can anyone help me to understand this.


let me understand 

when you click on document list -- in front of medical declaration - it says incomplete

but when you click on "view health assessment" - it says "health clearance provided - no action required"


am i understanding this correctly ??


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

Can anybody paste the link to the visa tracker xls please?


----------



## kaazme

sultan_azam said:


> check this https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


It shows they are working on christmas 25th Dec. How it is possible??? Do they really have holidays on 26th,27th and 28th Dec??? Please confirm


----------



## ausguy11

I have not completed PCC and medical yet. Rest all documents are complete.

Should i go ahead with visa filing? And from which date they start counting days (e.g 190 visa processing time line is 3 month as per official info)


----------



## vinodn007

kaazme said:


> It shows they are working on christmas 25th Dec. How it is possible??? Do they really have holidays on 26th,27th and 28th Dec??? Please confirm


25 th Dec is a Sunday and hence they are not working.27/28/29 are holiday and they will be not working.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## hari_it_ram

*Just a heads up*

Almost had heart in my mouth,

For those who plan to take medicals, If you happen to see the below status in eMedical information sheet ( After clicking Print Information Sheet in eMedical), dont worry as this is just a internal status within the clinic, nothing related to MOC or being referred to MOC.

------------------------------------------------
501 Medical Examination Required 
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test Referred 
------------------------------------------------


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> Almost had heart in my mouth,
> 
> For those who plan to take medicals, If you happen to see the below status in eMedical information sheet ( After clicking Print Information Sheet in eMedical), dont worry as this is just a internal status within the clinic, nothing related to MOC or being referred to MOC.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Referred
> ------------------------------------------------


they should still be in process within the clinic as chest x ray is almost instant whereas blood test needs a bit more time i think

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> they should still be in process within the clinic as chest x ray is almost instant whereas blood test needs a bit more time i think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Yeah, they should use different term than "referred" when it comes to internal clinic waiting time , and the results are not even submitted to DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

kaazme said:


> It shows they are working on christmas 25th Dec. How it is possible??? Do they really have holidays on 26th,27th and 28th Dec??? Please confirm


Sunday is a not a working day and coincidentally this 25th Dec is on sunday


----------



## sursrk

Hi Hari,

I am wondering whether I may get invited by any state (190 visa) as my point is 55+5(SS)?I have lodged EOI application with "any" states but not having multiple EOI submissions for individual states e.g. one EOI for NSW, another for QLD and so on. Can you please guide me?


----------



## hari_it_ram

sursrk said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> I am wondering whether I may get invited by any state (190 visa) as my point is 55+5(SS)?I have lodged EOI application with "any" states but not having multiple EOI submissions for individual states e.g. one EOI for NSW, another for QLD and so on. Can you please guide me?




I don't think "ANY" will help here. Please have a separate EOI for each state. If your job code does not come under ICT or accounting then the chances are quite high with 55+5. Post Mar 2017 try for VIC as well as they really respect 55pointers. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mbhasin

meraprvisa said:


> Thanks for your reply....
> 
> but i read somewhere that if your passport carries no surname then you need capture your whole name as FAMILY NAME on IMMI account and leave GIVEN NAME Blank...
> 
> also, IMMI account helps says the same.... i guess but not sure... source info friend....
> 
> anyone who can confirm the same......


The Anwer to this question is fill given name in both the fields because either field can't be left empty the agent told me to enter the given name in both fields , they will verify using the form 80 to pickup as per passport , i my case given name : Manish Bhasin , surname name : 
so i filled like this 


Family name :Manish Bhasin
Given names :Manish Bhasin


----------



## remzz

-I have 65 points and am going to send an EOI for nomination by NSW. *Roughly* how long before receiving an ITA with this score? Anyone with similar points?

Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## Singh85

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. I am new on this forum. Just want to understand an update regarding medicals. I am done with my medicals in August. When I login on DIBP portal,in front of medical declaration, its written as incomplete. but when click on the reference number, it shows no action required. what does this mean. Can anyone help me to understand this.


Donot need to worry. I also have same issue but It will not affect your application. Please carefully read the last part of information on 1st page after login into immiaccount.

For your reference this i have copied fron there only.

MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS ISSUES

My Health Declarations forms that have been submitted to the department are incorrectly displaying a status of incomplete within ImmiAccount. The incorrect status will not affect the health examination process. Users can still access the eMedical Referral Letter via the View health assessment> Organise health examinations links within ImmiAccount.



Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85

ThunderDownUnder said:


> Can anybody paste the link to the visa tracker xls please?


You can google immitracker website and you will find it.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## andreyx108b

remzz said:


> -I have 65 points and am going to send an EOI for nomination by NSW. *Roughly* how long before receiving an ITA with this score? Anyone with similar points?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone




Depend on anzsco. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

Yes.
I saw it on my agent's computer. When they login in my dibp account, it shows a table where left most column is a reference number. the next column says" My health Declarations". in the same row the last columns says "incomplete". The reference number also works as a hyperlink and when we clicked it took us to another screen which says "no action required". 
Hope I am able to explain my concern. Is it common or the word "Incomplete" refers to some issue.


----------



## humbleman1580

Thanks. so does that mean, its a common status for everyone.


----------



## remzz

My Anzsco code is 234914. Do you have a resource that has the estimated time for each anzsco?


----------



## joy.verma

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted my visa application and currently i am uploading the documents.

Please let me know under what option do i have to submit the police clearance certificate obtained in india.

is it under 
1. others ?
2. form character requirements for penal clearance? 
3. overseas police clearance.

i am confused. please help


----------



## meraprvisa

Mbhasin said:


> The Anwer to this question is fill given name in both the fields because either field can't be left empty the agent told me to enter the given name in both fields , they will verify using the form 80 to pickup as per passport , i my case given name : Manish Bhasin , surname name :
> so i filled like this
> 
> 
> Family name :Manish Bhasin
> Given names :Manish Bhasin



already submitted my visa application on 07dEC.

Let's see if CO notices it or they stick to passport details..


----------



## kaazme

Dear Andre
my visa application is lodged more than 3 months ago and last contact and document provided was on 09 nov and last status change to assessment in progress was on 11 nov, what do u think chances of my grant time line?


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application and currently i am uploading the documents.
> 
> Please let me know under what option do i have to submit the police clearance certificate obtained in india.
> 
> is it under
> 1. others ?
> 2. form character requirements for penal clearance?
> 3. overseas police clearance.
> 
> i am confused. please help


it should be overseas police clearance


----------



## kpandey

By the grace of God, Allah, Bhagwan, Waheguru I have received my grant today. Just when I was about to give up hope of getting it before the end of Dec. It has been a long wait of exactly 1 year since filing my EOI.

Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience. It was really frustrating but looking at members who have been waiting for nearly a year (you know who you are  ) it was heartening to know that there are others in the same boat.

Good luck and best wishes to you all... :thumb:

Timeline
EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2015
ITA: 15 Jun 2016
Visa lodged: 16 Jul 2016
CO contacted: 02 Aug 2016
Grant: 16 Dec 2016
IED: 17 Aug 2017


----------



## Mitul Patel

kpandey said:


> By the grace of God, Allah, Bhagwan, Waheguru I have received my grant today. Just when I was about to give up hope of getting it before the end of Dec. It has been a long wait of exactly 1 year since filing my EOI.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience. It was really frustrating but looking at members who have been waiting for nearly a year (you know who you are  ) it was heartening to know that there are others in the same boat.
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to you all... :thumb:
> 
> Timeline
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2015
> ITA: 15 Jun 2016
> Visa lodged: 16 Jul 2016
> CO contacted: 02 Aug 2016
> Grant: 16 Dec 2016
> IED: 17 Aug 2017


Congratulations !!
Which team?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kpandey said:


> By the grace of God, Allah, Bhagwan, Waheguru I have received my grant today. Just when I was about to give up hope of getting it before the end of Dec. It has been a long wait of exactly 1 year since filing my EOI.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience. It was really frustrating but looking at members who have been waiting for nearly a year (you know who you are  ) it was heartening to know that there are others in the same boat.
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to you all... :thumb:
> 
> Timeline
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2015
> ITA: 15 Jun 2016
> Visa lodged: 16 Jul 2016
> CO contacted: 02 Aug 2016
> Grant: 16 Dec 2016
> IED: 17 Aug 2017


congrats kPandey.... exactly one year from EOI to grant....


----------



## meraprvisa

One of my friend needs guidance.

He got NSW 190 visa grant (HIS WIFE is the primary applicant) and is planning to go in Feb2017 for visa validation (permanently he will go to NSW in Jan2018 and later on his wife will join him after 5-6 months). As he is going for visa validation he is planning to land in VIC (so that he can stay with his old friends). He has no plans to enter NSW during this period. Also, he wants the apply ONLINE for IMMICARD. 

Now his doubts are:-

Is it fine not to enter NSW during visa validation?
Do he need to inform NSW?
Is it fine if he opts for job before his wife as he is NOT primary applicant? It matters?
Can he apply for IMMICARD During this period?

Thanks all for your help in advance


----------



## kpandey

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations !!
> Which team?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks. It was Brisbane team


----------



## Mogzee

kpandey said:


> By the grace of God, Allah, Bhagwan, Waheguru I have received my grant today. Just when I was about to give up hope of getting it before the end of Dec. It has been a long wait of exactly 1 year since filing my EOI.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience. It was really frustrating but looking at members who have been waiting for nearly a year (you know who you are  ) it was heartening to know that there are others in the same boat.
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to you all... :thumb:
> 
> Timeline
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2015
> ITA: 15 Jun 2016
> Visa lodged: 16 Jul 2016
> CO contacted: 02 Aug 2016
> Grant: 16 Dec 2016
> IED: 17 Aug 2017


Congrats Pandey-g lane:
what skill did you get selected for?




Mogzee:
Following are my time lines.
SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
PTE: 19-Feb-16
EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
State Sponsorship: NSW
Invitation: 25-Feb-16
Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
CO Contacted: 24-May-16
Replied to CO: 25-May-16
Visa Grant: ?????????
IED: ?????????

No. of days since visa lodged: 246 days and counting


----------



## andreyx108b

remzz said:


> My Anzsco code is 234914. Do you have a resource that has the estimated time for each anzsco?




For SC190 - not really  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

kpandey said:


> By the grace of God, Allah, Bhagwan, Waheguru I have received my grant today. Just when I was about to give up hope of getting it before the end of Dec. It has been a long wait of exactly 1 year since filing my EOI.
> 
> Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience. It was really frustrating but looking at members who have been waiting for nearly a year (you know who you are  ) it was heartening to know that there are others in the same boat.
> 
> Good luck and best wishes to you all... :thumb:
> 
> Timeline
> EOI submitted: 16 Dec 2015
> ITA: 15 Jun 2016
> Visa lodged: 16 Jul 2016
> CO contacted: 02 Aug 2016
> Grant: 16 Dec 2016
> IED: 17 Aug 2017



Many congrats!
Hats off to your patience. !


----------



## kpandey

Thanks. 
261314 - Software Tester



Mogzee said:


> Congrats Pandey-g lane:
> what skill did you get selected for?
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: ?????????
> IED: ?????????
> 
> No. of days since visa lodged: 246 days and counting


----------



## sat123

When u submit EOI, you get breakup of points u have been awarded. So, you can verify whether u have 5 additional points or not.


----------



## vinodn007

Friends I see a lot of movement on the 189 cases including December ones.any idea why there is such a lul for 190.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

vinodn007 said:


> Friends I see a lot of movement on the 189 cases including December ones.any idea why there is such a lul for 190.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet




It took 7 months for me Vinod. I know some people waited for more than a year. So, basically, we need to wait here buddy patiently. Pls follow immitracker for clear timelines. Good luck !


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> It took 7 months for me Vinod. I know some people waited for more than a year. So, basically, we need to wait here buddy patiently. Pls follow immitracker for clear timelines. Good luck !
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True patience is the key.my question was more to understand if there was any reason 189 was being processed while 190 has the priority over it.i am sure there are many variables.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## rameshbestha

Finally, I have received my grant today. 
Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience. 
:bounce:eace::yo::amen:
Good luck and best wishes to you all... 

Timeline
EOI submitted: 04 Apr 2016
ITA:06 July 2016
Visa lodged: 18 Jul 2016
CO contacted: 03 Aug 2016
Grant: 16 Dec 2016
IED: NA as I am in Australia already


----------



## ibbz87

humbleman1580 said:


> Yes.
> I saw it on my agent's computer. When they login in my dibp account, it shows a table where left most column is a reference number. the next column says" My health Declarations". in the same row the last columns says "incomplete". The reference number also works as a hyperlink and when we clicked it took us to another screen which says "no action required".
> Hope I am able to explain my concern. Is it common or the word "Incomplete" refers to some issue.


go to emedical client and login using your hap id dob and last name.
on the home page click on print information recript or something like that.
A pdf file will open.
There you can see status of each test either completed, incomplete or referred.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

vinodn007 said:


> True patience is the key.my question was more to understand if there was any reason 189 was being processed while 190 has the priority over it.i am sure there are many variables.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet




I don't think so. During my application process, I saw many 190s but a few 180s. It's upto DIBP and GSM locations I believe. One suggestion from my side, pls do not focus on PR, it comes for sure, just a matter of time 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rameshbestha said:


> Finally, I have received my grant today.
> Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience.
> :bounce:eace::yo::amen:
> Good luck and best wishes to you all...
> 
> Timeline
> EOI submitted: 04 Apr 2016
> ITA:06 July 2016
> Visa lodged: 18 Jul 2016
> CO contacted: 03 Aug 2016
> Grant: 16 Dec 2016
> IED: NA as I am in Australia already


Congrats Ramesh....


----------



## andreyx108b

vinodn007 said:


> Friends I see a lot of movement on the 189 cases including December ones.any idea why there is such a lul for 190.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet




Usually sc190 is less active, due to much smaller applicants fool. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## masimshehzad

Can anyone please confirm that 

If STATES (New South Wales and Western Australia both) and Immigration department consider IELTS validity as 3 years.??
If you have some reference from their sites, please provide

I know its 3 years but some credible consultant just told me its 2......I wants to dobuel check before I pay fees now.


----------



## rock_aussie

masimshehzad said:


> Can anyone please confirm that
> 
> If STATES (New South Wales and Western Australia both) and Immigration department consider IELTS validity as 3 years.??
> If you have some reference from their sites, please provide
> 
> I know its 3 years but some credible consultant just told me its 2......I wants to dobuel check before I pay fees now.


Hi Masim,

As far as I know, IELTS validity is only for 2 years.


----------



## rohi1718

rock_aussie said:


> Hi Masim,
> 
> As far as I know, IELTS validity is only for 2 years.


Its 3 years, i read it in some form (don't remember which one), while filing visa application .


----------



## bvinayb

rohi1718 said:


> Its 3 years, i read it in some form (don't remember which one), while filing visa application .


yes thats right. The IELTS certificate validity is for 2 years However, DIBP is happy to accept 3 years old result.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Anyone having problem in attaching PDF for the VISA Application? 

I am keeping getting *"Field Filename must have a value."* in all the leading browsers whatever I tried so far.


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> Anyone having problem in attaching PDF for the VISA Application?
> 
> I am keeping getting *"Field Filename must have a value."* in all the leading browsers whatever I tried so far.


When you upload it wait for few seconds or mins till a Trash icon appears on the right. It probably still uploading and you pressed as upload.

Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Yeah I am clicking "Add Attachment" only after seeing the File name + remove icon next it to, still same issue. 



bvinayb said:


> When you upload it wait for few seconds or mins till a Trash icon appears on the right. It probably still uploading and you pressed as upload.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I am clicking "Add Attachment" only after seeing the File name + remove icon next it to, still same issue.


Strange - I just uploaded some documents few hours ago but all was fine. But I did had this type of error previously but I had to wait for the trash icon on the extreme right.

Please wait for the trash icon on the extreme right after the file name. The remove icon - does it look like a Blocked Icon? If yes it means the file is still uploading. Just leave that upload for few mins and see if it makes any difference in terms of speed.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Awsome man 

I used the inspect element to see the problem. I was clicking add attachment even before the progress element reaches 100% ( visible only in inspect element, not on the screen ), once its reachs 100%, I can see the thrash icon and able to attach docs.

Thanks a lot 



bvinayb said:


> Strange - I just uploaded some documents few hours ago but all was fine. But I did had this type of error previously but I had to wait for the trash icon on the extreme right.
> 
> Please wait for the trash icon on the extreme right after the file name. The remove icon - does it look like a Blocked Icon? If yes it means the file is still uploading. Just leave that upload for few mins and see if it makes any difference in terms of speed.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I am clicking "Add Attachment" only after seeing the File name + remove icon next it to, still same issue.


Use Mozilla. You will see a progress bar when the file is uploading.
I faced the same issue, until i used mozilla and it became crystal clear what the application was doing.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Guys, I have a conundrum. 
I applied for the visa on 4th December.

Now, my office is asking me to apply for a Australian business Visa. Does this make things complicated for me? Is this even possible and is it allowed?


----------



## hari_it_ram

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Use Mozilla. You will see a progress bar when the file is uploading.
> 
> I faced the same issue, until i used mozilla and it became crystal clear what the application was doing.




I don't see it in Mozilla either. Now all fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Guys, I have a conundrum.
> I applied for the visa on 4th December.
> 
> Now, my office is asking me to apply for a Australian business Visa. Does this make things complicated for me? Is this even possible and is it allowed?


could be a problem

the last visa you receive will override all previously issued visa(s)

so if you receive 190 visa, immediately withdraw application for business visa, else all struggle will go wasted

rest is all your decision how to proceed ahead,

experts can guide more


----------



## masimshehzad

I am in category of production or plant engineer (233513)

Does the below tables means that I must have at least 7 in each band for state nomination for Western Australia?

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-wa/how-to-apply-for-state-nomination


----------



## masimshehzad

My category (233513) is not in the below list of South Australia.
Does that means no chance?

Can anyone experienced please confirm?
Skilled nomination requirements


----------



## rock_aussie

masimshehzad said:


> My category (233513) is not in the below list of South Australia.
> Does that means no chance?
> 
> Can anyone experienced please confirm?
> Skilled nomination requirements


Yes your code is not on the CSOL list. Sadly I guess yes you cannot apply to SA for 190 since your occupation is missing. The seniors please confirm on the same.


----------



## vinodn007

masimshehzad said:


> My category (233513) is not in the below list of South Australia.
> Does that means no chance?
> 
> Can anyone experienced please confirm?
> Skilled nomination requirements


https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/

Please go to this link and search with your job code.it will show you which states are open for your job anzco.
The Supplementary Skilled List reflects the vast majority of occupations available on the Commonwealth’s Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) that are not available on South Australia's State Occupation List. These occupations are only available if you meet the additional requirements listed*here.
Occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply are available if*you meet all requirements under one of the following categories:*

I am an international graduate of South Australia.I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.I have high points.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't see it in Mozilla either. Now all fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


hey Hari,

Congratulations on your ITA mate. So did you lodge your case already? All the best bud!


----------



## hari_it_ram

Hey aussiedream87,

Long time no see  Thanks for your wish 

Just lodged my visa and uploaded all the documents apart from my PCC. Really wait starts 



aussiedream87 said:


> hey Hari,
> 
> Congratulations on your ITA mate. So did you lodge your case already? All the best bud!


----------



## Singh85

rameshbestha said:


> Finally, I have received my grant today.
> Thanks to the forum members for teaching me to have patience.
> :bounce:eace::yo::amen:
> Good luck and best wishes to you all...
> 
> Timeline
> EOI submitted: 04 Apr 2016
> ITA:06 July 2016
> Visa lodged: 18 Jul 2016
> CO contacted: 03 Aug 2016
> Grant: 16 Dec 2016
> IED: NA as I am in Australia already


Congratulations mate. Which co team and co name ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## andreyx108b

masimshehzad said:


> Can anyone please confirm that
> 
> If STATES (New South Wales and Western Australia both) and Immigration department consider IELTS validity as 3 years.??
> If you have some reference from their sites, please provide
> 
> I know its 3 years but some credible consultant just told me its 2......I wants to dobuel check before I pay fees now.




Dibp considers its valid for 3 - yes.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## m.nave

Hi guys, Confusion a little bit...

1) Is the occupational ceilings apply only to 189 visas? and from which quota they invite for state sponsor (NSW etc) and employer-sponsored?

2) If someone is applying from offshore, what visa that covers? and has any impact on skilled occupational ceiling?

Thanks.


----------



## sat123

FYI for folks awaiting nomination from NSW - 
We would like to remind our customers that the NSW business and skilled migration office will close on 24 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017. During this time, we are unable to process nomination applications or respond to your enquiries.


----------



## vinodn007

m.nave said:


> Hi guys, Confusion a little bit...
> 
> 1) Is the occupational ceilings apply only to 189 visas? and from which quota they invite for state sponsor (NSW etc) and employer-sponsored?
> 
> 2) If someone is applying from offshore, what visa that covers? and has any impact on skilled occupational ceiling?
> 
> Thanks.


189 has a quota and you can move to any state you like. 
190 is state sponsored visa and generally doesn't have a quote and can be nominated by state any time if you meet the state requirements.but have to stay in the state for first 2 years.
What is your occupation code.try going to website anzcosearch and with your code you can know which states are sponsoring and what their conditions are.also it will show if your code is listed in the 189 which is called sol


m.nave said:


> Hi guys, Confusion a little bit...
> 
> 1) Is the occupational ceilings apply only to 189 visas? and from which quota they invite for state sponsor (NSW etc) and employer-sponsored?
> 
> 2) If someone is applying from offshore, what visa that covers? and has any impact on skilled occupational ceiling?
> 
> Thanks.



EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## Aikhan

Dear Forum Friends,
I feel really glad to inform that I got my grant on 16th Dec (Alhamdolillah). The journey was not that long for me because I had seen many friends waiting for a long time. I always prayed to God that resolve my case when it is the right time for me.

There are many good people who are providing support in documentation through this forum such as Vikaschandra. I want to thank him and all the people doing this wonderful job. 

I recommend that the stronger the case you put with lots of evidences, the lesser the processing time would be. Best of luck to all.

I am always available for any help regarding documentation and visa lodgement.

Regards,

ANSZCO - 261112-Systems Analyst
17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received
14 Sep 2016 Docs Submitted to NSW
21 Sep 2016 Skillselect 190 Invitation received
27 Oct 2016 PCC Done
05 Nov 2016 Lodged Application
06 Nov 2016 Frontloaded all Documents except Medicals
11 Nov 2016 CO Assigned (GSM Adelaide); Asked for Medicals only
15 Nov 2016 Medicals Done; 
18 Nov 2016 Medicals Cleared; Informed CO
16 Dec 2016 Grant
18 Nov 2017 IED


----------



## Lady$Bird

Aikhan said:


> Dear Forum Friends,
> I feel really glad to inform that I got my grant on 16th Dec (Alhamdolillah). The journey was not that long for me because I had seen many friends waiting for a long time. I always prayed to God that resolve my case when it is the right time for me.
> 
> There are many good people who are providing support in documentation through this forum such as Vikaschandra. I want to thank him and all the people doing this wonderful job.
> 
> I recommend that the stronger the case you put with lots of evidences, the lesser the processing time would be. Best of luck to all.
> 
> I am always available for any help regarding documentation and visa lodgement.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ANSZCO - 261112-Systems Analyst
> 17 Mar 2016 ACS Applied
> 22 Mar 2016 ACS Positive 8 Yrs
> 13 May 2016 IELTS: LRWS (8,8,7.5,7.5)
> 13 May 2016 Applied 189: (65 Points)
> 26 May 2016 Applied Victoria SS (65+5 Points)
> 16 Jun 2016 190 Acknowledgement
> 05 Aug 2016 Victoria Rejection
> 06 Aug 2016 Applied NSW SS (65 +5 Points)
> 02 Sep 2016 NSW ITA Received
> 14 Sep 2016 Docs Submitted to NSW
> 21 Sep 2016 Skillselect 190 Invitation received
> 27 Oct 2016 PCC Done
> 05 Nov 2016 Lodged Application
> 06 Nov 2016 Frontloaded all Documents except Medicals
> 11 Nov 2016 CO Assigned (GSM Adelaide); Asked for Medicals only
> 15 Nov 2016 Medicals Done;
> 18 Nov 2016 Medicals Cleared; Informed CO
> 16 Dec 2016 Grant
> 18 Nov 2017 IED



Many Congrats !!


----------



## sultan_azam

Aikhan said:


> Dear Forum Friends,
> I feel really glad to inform that I got my grant on 16th Dec (Alhamdolillah). The journey was not that long for me because I had seen many friends waiting for a long time. I always prayed to God that resolve my case when it is the right time for me.


Congrats for the visa


----------



## joy.verma

Hello everyone, 

I logged my visa yesterday. In my visa application it asked me if I have any dependent but not migrating with me, so I stated my father's name. Now when I was attaching the documents, immi account is asking me to upload pcc and medical of my father. 

Now the confusing part. Many of my friends are stating that I have done a wrong step here as my father is not dependent on me because he is financially independent. And I should convey dibp using form 1023 that an incorrect answer is made. Thus I will not be required to provide his pcc and medical as well. 


Please help me in this scenerio as I am very much confused as what to do. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## vinodn007

joy.verma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I logged my visa yesterday. In my visa application it asked me if I have any dependent but not migrating with me, so I stated my father's name. Now when I was attaching the documents, immi account is asking me to upload pcc and medical of my father.
> 
> Now the confusing part. Many of my friends are stating that I have done a wrong step here as my father is not dependent on me because he is financially independent. And I should convey dibp using form 1023 that an incorrect answer is made. Thus I will not be required to provide his pcc and medical as well.
> 
> 
> Please help me in this scenerio as I am very much confused as what to do.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Parents If shown as dependent even if not migrating will need to undergo the medical and pcc.also visa officers ask you lot of proof to prove that your parent I'd dependent on you.so your friends have suggest you the right step to take now.this is from my info I got personally via forums and not to be treated as expert advice.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

joy.verma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I logged my visa yesterday. In my visa application it asked me if I have any dependent but not migrating with me, so I stated my father's name. Now when I was attaching the documents, immi account is asking me to upload pcc and medical of my father.
> 
> Now the confusing part. Many of my friends are stating that I have done a wrong step here as my father is not dependent on me because he is financially independent. And I should convey dibp using form 1023 that an incorrect answer is made. Thus I will not be required to provide his pcc and medical as well.
> 
> 
> Please help me in this scenerio as I am very much confused as what to do.
> 
> Thanks in advance...




Parents need not be declared as dependents, if they are financially independent and not migrating now or in future. Pls follow your friend's suggestion and upload the necessary declaration forms (1023). DIBP / GSM understands this. I have got my PR and didn't declare my parents as dependents. Hope this helps. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Thank you so much for your suggestion vinod and oz_dreamer. I will notify dibp regarding the incorrect answer in sometime for now.


----------



## kaju

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Parents need not be declared as dependents, if they are financially independent and not migrating now or in future. Pls follow your friend's suggestion and upload the necessary declaration forms (1023). DIBP / GSM understands this. I have got my PR and didn't declare my parents as dependents. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember, since 19 November 2016, a Parent or Parents will no longer be considered to be part of your Family Unit by DIBP.

http://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/member-of-the-family-unit-changes.aspx

So for most visas (including all Permanent Visas) Parents can not be included in the application as dependents, even when not migrating. 

And they can't be included as dependents in your application, in order for them to migrate now or later, as they are not part of your Family Unit, and because of that they can no longer be included in your application anyway.


----------



## joy.verma

Thank you so much kaju. I have submitted form 1023 specifying incorrect answer and that my father is not dependent on me. Fingers crossed. I hope this won't cause any trouble in the processing.


----------



## sursrk

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think "ANY" will help here. Please have a separate EOI for each state. If your job code does not come under ICT or accounting then the chances are quite high with 55+5. Post Mar 2017 try for VIC as well as they really respect 55pointers. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks mate!!!

I have really spoiled my time since 27/06/2016, the time I lodged my 190 EOI choosing the "ANY" option in it. I would have at least at the receipt of ITA from any state by this time. Getting very disappointed bro, I really now in the right path as per your advice. Thank you, man, you must rock!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> FYI for folks awaiting nomination from NSW -
> We would like to remind our customers that the NSW business and skilled migration office will close on 24 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017. During this time, we are unable to process nomination applications or respond to your enquiries.




Yep thats normal. NSW do it every year.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

rock_aussie said:


> Hi Masim,
> 
> As far as I know, IELTS validity is only for 2 years.


for Assessment purposes like Engineers AUS it is 2 year while DIBP considers upto three year its mentioned on their website


----------



## jv1313

Hello Friends
i have applied for 190 visa on 06/08/2016, under 312511 (mechanical Engg. Drafts person).
Now problem is that my name on 10th and +2 certificate is with middle name but on my passport it is without middle name which i have mentioned on form 80 already. I have already submitted PCC from passport office as my name mentioned on passport(without middle name). Now CO is demanding another PCC (with middle name) as i cannot obtain that from passport office. my agent said that he will give affidavit which says both names are of same person and we have submitted that 50 days ago. is it fine or i have do something else also ? Experts Please help me regarding this issue.:redface::redface::redface:


----------



## rscorpio2001

Hi,

By the grace of God, I'm glad to inform that I got my grant on 15th Dec. 

Although i have been a silent reader of this forum for a very short time, I wish to express my gratitude to all the members for providing accurate and helpful information.

Best of luck to all for faster Grants.

Below is my timeline:


ANSZCO - 133312 - Wholesaler
2nd April 2016: Applied to Vetassess for skill assessment 
30th June: Positive skill assessment from Vetassess
28th July: IELTS Overall 8.5 (8.5/8.5/8.0/9.0)
2nd August: EOI & SA state sponsorship applied
28th Sept: SA nomination approved & ITA from DIBP
28th Oct: Application Lodged
8th Nov: First CO contact from GSM Adelaide. Asked for PCC & Medicals for self, spouse & child
27th Nov: PCC & Medicals submitted
5th Dec: Employment verification call to HR
15th Dec: Visa Granted 
IED: 13th Nov 2017


----------



## abin

*Too long*



andreyx108b said:


> Yep thats normal. NSW do it every year.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I had submitted my eoi for software engineer on 03/12 and if NSW is going to be closed to 09 jan, then it seems another long wait. How long would i need to get an invite?


----------



## Upendraa

Hi,

I have submitted EOI yesterday with 65 points for visa 190 NSW for Software Engineer (261313). In what time frame I will get the invite? I am trying to get point in English but just curious to know with 65 points when I will get the invite. Thanks

Here us the points break up:

Age: 25
Exp: 15
Edu: 15
Partner Point: 5
State sponsor: 5


----------



## abin

Upendraa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI yesterday with 65 points for visa 190 NSW. In what time frame I will get the invite? I am trying to get point in English but just curious to know with 65 points when I will get the invite. Thanks
> 
> Here us the points break up:
> 
> Age: 25
> Exp: 15
> Edu: 15
> Partner Point: 5
> State sponsor: 5


FOr which category ? .It will be along wait especially when NSW is getting reopeend only on jan 09,2017. Lots of people waiting from more than 10months for software engineer category.


----------



## Upendraa

abin said:


> FOr which category ? .It will be along wait especially when NSW is getting reopeend only on jan 09,2017. Lots of people waiting from more than 10months for software engineer category.



its Software Engineer (261313)

But I have seen in this forum only, guys get the invite within 2-3 months time frame with the same point and category. Any thoughts??


----------



## jv1313

jv1313 said:


> Hello Friends
> i have applied for 190 visa on 06/08/2016, under 312511 (mechanical Engg. Drafts person).
> Now problem is that my name on 10th and +2 certificate is with middle name but on my passport it is without middle name which i have mentioned on form 80 already. I have already submitted PCC from passport office as my name mentioned on passport(without middle name). Now CO is demanding another PCC (with middle name) as i cannot obtain that from passport office. my agent said that he will give affidavit which says both names are of same person and we have submitted that 50 days ago. is it fine or i have do something else also ? Experts Please help me regarding this issue.:redface::redface::redface:


Experts plz help


----------



## abin

Upendraa said:


> its Software Engineer (261313)
> 
> But I have seen in this forum only, guys get the invite within 2-3 months time frame with the same point and category. Any thoughts??


Even my thought was also the same. But i went to immitracker to check further, and there i could see people waiting for more than 8 to 10 months (60+5 points). 
Even i am dejected


----------



## vasimiki

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.


Hi Experts, 

I am 42 years old and have completed my B.Com and CA Intermediate only ( not qualified CA) . Do I still stand a chance to apply for AU PR Visa ? Can any confirm in this regard please?


----------



## andreyx108b

rscorpio2001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> By the grace of God, I'm glad to inform that I got my grant on 15th Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> Although i have been a silent reader of this forum for a very short time, I wish to express my gratitude to all the members for providing accurate and helpful information.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all for faster Grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANSZCO - 133312 - Wholesaler
> 
> 2nd April 2016: Applied to Vetassess for skill assessment
> 
> 30th June: Positive skill assessment from Vetassess
> 
> 28th July: IELTS Overall 8.5 (8.5/8.5/8.0/9.0)
> 
> 2nd August: EOI & SA state sponsorship applied
> 
> 28th Sept: SA nomination approved & ITA from DIBP
> 
> 28th Oct: Application Lodged
> 
> 8th Nov: First CO contact from GSM Adelaide. Asked for PCC & Medicals for self, spouse & child
> 
> 27th Nov: PCC & Medicals submitted
> 
> 5th Dec: Employment verification call to HR
> 
> 15th Dec: Visa Granted
> 
> IED: 13th Nov 2017




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Now listen to this, I lodged visa 190 NSW on dec 21 2015. Today, after failing to get a response from the Brisbane team, through email, I finally called there general number. The guy tells me routine processing. I told him it's literally been a year what kind of routine processing. He says to me "sir i can't give time frame can be another year or 5 years or 6 months". I said another year to 5 years, then he replies "I am just u know saying". I literally have no words left after talking to that dude. 😶

PS: I told him sir my medical are about to expire, he says to me, "oh don't worry DIBP only does medical at time of lodgement of application, once your medical are clear, you won't have to repeat them no matter how long the application process takes." 

Welcome to the twilight zone ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Singh85

jv1313 said:


> Hello Friends
> i have applied for 190 visa on 06/08/2016, under 312511 (mechanical Engg. Drafts person).
> Now problem is that my name on 10th and +2 certificate is with middle name but on my passport it is without middle name which i have mentioned on form 80 already. I have already submitted PCC from passport office as my name mentioned on passport(without middle name). Now CO is demanding another PCC (with middle name) as i cannot obtain that from passport office. my agent said that he will give affidavit which says both names are of same person and we have submitted that 50 days ago. is it fine or i have do something else also ? Experts Please help me regarding this issue.:redface::redface::redface:


Have you ever changed name in passport?
There is deedpoll for name change in psk website. Attach that also. And if possible publish your nAme change in newspaper and send scan to them.

Which team is processing your case and co name ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85

b allen said:


> Now listen to this, I lodged visa 190 NSW on dec 21 2015. Today, after failing to get a response from the Brisbane team, through email, I finally called there general number. The guy tells me routine processing. I told him it's literally been a year what kind of routine processing. He says to me "sir i can't give time frame can be another year or 5 years or 6 months". I said another year to 5 years, then he replies "I am just u know saying". I literally have no words left after talking to that dude. 😶
> 
> PS: I told him sir my medical are about to expire, he says to me, "oh don't worry DIBP only does medical at time of lodgement of application, once your medical are clear, you won't have to repeat them no matter how long the application process takes."
> 
> Welcome to the twilight zone ladies and gentlemen.


That's a long time bro. Generally Brisbane tram is slow mover .any complexity in your case and 
Who is your co .

Sent from i📱7


----------



## andreyx108b

b allen said:


> Now listen to this, I lodged visa 190 NSW on dec 21 2015. Today, after failing to get a response from the Brisbane team, through email, I finally called there general number. The guy tells me routine processing. I told him it's literally been a year what kind of routine processing. He says to me "sir i can't give time frame can be another year or 5 years or 6 months". I said another year to 5 years, then he replies "I am just u know saying". I literally have no words left after talking to that dude.
> 
> PS: I told him sir my medical are about to expire, he says to me, "oh don't worry DIBP only does medical at time of lodgement of application, once your medical are clear, you won't have to repeat them no matter how long the application process takes."
> 
> Welcome to the twilight zone ladies and gentlemen.




A few people had to re-do medicals after 18 months or so. It was requested by DIBP. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Singh85 said:


> That's a long time bro. Generally Brisbane tram is slow mover .any complexity in your case and
> Who is your co .
> 
> Sent from i7




Brisbane is roughly the same in terms of processing time. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

Singh85 said:


> That's a long time bro. Generally Brisbane tram is slow mover .any complexity in your case and
> Who is your co .
> 
> Sent from i📱7


No complexity what so ever man, as I said earlier I am lost for words.
And I won't name CO, I think it's unethical, bad manners whatever u may call it. No naming CO.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

andreyx108b said:


> A few people had to re-do medicals after 18 months or so. It was requested by DIBP.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Dude I know, been on this forum, and gone through this process, long enough. Generally medicals are for a year and even IED is based on PCC and medical (generally). But I didn't say anything to the guy, didn't wanna pointlessly argue.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

b allen said:


> No complexity what so ever man, as I said earlier I am lost for words.
> And I won't name CO, I think it's unethical, bad manners whatever u may call it. No naming CO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Totally agree with you on CO names. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

b allen said:


> Dude I know, been on this forum, and gone through this process, long enough. Generally medicals are for a year and even IED is based on PCC and medical (generally). But I didn't say anything to the guy, didn't wanna pointlessly argue.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




I see, yes, no point to argue, hopefully they will process your case soon - wish you all the luck!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bangaakshay

rscorpio2001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> By the grace of God, I'm glad to inform that I got my grant on 15th Dec.
> 
> Although i have been a silent reader of this forum for a very short time, I wish to express my gratitude to all the members for providing accurate and helpful information.
> 
> Best of luck to all for faster Grants.
> 
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> ANSZCO - 133312 - Wholesaler
> 2nd April 2016: Applied to Vetassess for skill assessment
> 30th June: Positive skill assessment from Vetassess
> 28th July: IELTS Overall 8.5 (8.5/8.5/8.0/9.0)
> 2nd August: EOI & SA state sponsorship applied
> 28th Sept: SA nomination approved & ITA from DIBP
> 28th Oct: Application Lodged
> 8th Nov: First CO contact from GSM Adelaide. Asked for PCC & Medicals for self, spouse & child
> 27th Nov: PCC & Medicals submitted
> 5th Dec: Employment verification call to HR
> 15th Dec: Visa Granted
> IED: 13th Nov 2017


Hi..Congrats on ur grant.. I am Akshay from India applying for the same profile.. my score is just 60 because I have been assessed positive by vetesses for 2.4 yrs. I have filed eoi and SN on 09.12.2016 do you think I have a. Chance and possible timelines. Thanks for your help.
Akshay

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

b allen said:


> Now listen to this, I lodged visa 190 NSW on dec 21 2015. Today, after failing to get a response from the Brisbane team, through email, I finally called there general number. The guy tells me routine processing. I told him it's literally been a year what kind of routine processing. He says to me "sir i can't give time frame can be another year or 5 years or 6 months". I said another year to 5 years, then he replies "I am just u know saying". I literally have no words left after talking to that dude. 😶
> 
> PS: I told him sir my medical are about to expire, he says to me, "oh don't worry DIBP only does medical at time of lodgement of application, once your medical are clear, you won't have to repeat them no matter how long the application process takes."
> 
> Welcome to the twilight zone ladies and gentlemen.


Man, I feel you should have got all your doubts cleared about PCC expiry and medicals. Some more info other than "routine processing" would atleast leave you free to explore other options. I cant believe he said 5 years. I sincerely hope that was a joke. How much longer are you going to wait?

Good luck bro


----------



## b allen

kpandey said:


> Man, I feel you should have got all your doubts cleared about PCC expiry and medicals. Some more info other than "routine processing" would atleast leave you free to explore other options. I cant believe he said 5 years. I sincerely hope that was a joke. How much longer are you going to wait?
> 
> Good luck bro


Dude if I ever marry, which I don't plan to ever. I might give this PR as inheritance to my great grand kids, from the way these guys are acting.


----------



## jv1313

Singh85 said:


> Have you ever changed name in passport?
> There is deedpoll for name change in psk website. Attach that also. And if possible publish your nAme change in newspaper and send scan to them.
> 
> Which team is processing your case and co name ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Thanks alot for your reply 
No i haven't change my name recently , I have even travel with the same passport to Australia before n done my education for good five years there with same name on my passport and at that time also my name on passport and certificates is different.
(As on passport it XZ and on my certificates it is XYZ)
i can get PCC with different name from police commissioner office but i don't know whether they will approve it or not


----------



## Jamil Sid

b allen said:


> No complexity what so ever man, as I said earlier I am lost for words.
> And I won't name CO, I think it's unethical, bad manners whatever u may call it. No naming CO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Ballen Brother,
With the will of Almighty you will get your very very soon.
Don't be disappoint, we are on the same ship of waiting.


----------



## sultan_azam

Jamil Sid said:


> Ballen Brother,
> With the will of Almighty you will get your very very soon.
> Don't be disappoint, we are on the same ship of waiting.


Lol, so with increase in number of waitlist people "boat" have been replaced with "ship"

No offences to anyone

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

sultan_azam said:


> Lol, so with increase in number of waitlist people "boat" have been replaced with "ship"
> 
> No offences to anyone
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Haha. No harm in calling it a cruise.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Jamil Sid

HAHHAAHAhha.
Boat to Ship,
I am sorry guyz.
Keep pray for me, Ballan and others.


----------



## rscorpio2001

Definitely you have a chance..Keep all documentation ready and double check. It should take approx 4 months for balance process starting from SN. All the best !!


----------



## rscorpio2001

bangaakshay said:


> Hi..Congrats on ur grant.. I am Akshay from India applying for the same profile.. my score is just 60 because I have been assessed positive by vetesses for 2.4 yrs. I have filed eoi and SN on 09.12.2016 do you think I have a. Chance and possible timelines. Thanks for your help.
> Akshay
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Definitely you have a chance..Keep all documentation ready and double check to avoid errors or delays. It should take approx 4 months for the balance process starting from SN. All the best !!


----------



## Lady$Bird

jv1313 said:


> Thanks alot for your reply
> No i haven't change my name recently , I have even travel with the same passport to Australia before n done my education for good five years there with same name on my passport and at that time also my name on passport and certificates is different.
> (As on passport it XZ and on my certificates it is XYZ)
> i can get PCC with different name from police commissioner office but i don't know whether they will approve it or not


A notary affidavit should be fine.
I have a similar problem. In my school certificates, my last name is in initials. In my passport, the initials are expanded (the passport office insisted on expanding the initials). So, I got an affidavit from notary public stating that both names belong to the same person. I use that everywhere required. I submitted the same for ACS as well. 
Haven't heard back from DIBP yet anything related to that.


----------



## joy.verma

Guys.

I am the primary applicant and i do not see the heading to attach form 1221 but for my dependent i see 1221 form. Kindly let me know where to apply the form 1221 for the primary applicant.

thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

joy.verma said:


> Guys.
> 
> I am the primary applicant and i do not see the heading to attach form 1221 but for my dependent i see 1221 form. Kindly let me know where to apply the form 1221 for the primary applicant.
> 
> thanks in advance.


For Primary Applicant : Additional personal particulars form - Form 1221


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi All,

With the grace of god, i got my grant today.

Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.

ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
Grant - 19 Dec 2016
IED- 17 Oct 2017


----------



## rohi1718

GAGZZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god, i got my grant today.
> 
> Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> Grant - 19 Dec 2016
> IED- 17 Oct 2017




Great Congrats 
Best of luck for future endeavours!!!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

GAGZZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god, i got my grant today.
> 
> Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> Grant - 19 Dec 2016
> IED- 17 Oct 2017


Congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## abcbog

GAGZZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god, i got my grant today.
> 
> Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> Grant - 19 Dec 2016
> IED- 17 Oct 2017


Congratulations! best of luck.


----------



## tikki2282

GAGZZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> With the grace of god, i got my grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> 
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> 
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> 
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> 
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
> 
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> 
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> 
> Grant - 19 Dec 2016
> 
> IED- 17 Oct 2017




Congratulations


----------



## jitin81

GAGZZ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With the grace of god, i got my grant today.
> 
> Thank to all members too for their valuable comments and suggestions.
> 
> ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)
> 
> Points 60 :-
> 25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience
> 
> 
> EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
> PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
> EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
> South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
> Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
> CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
> PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
> Grant - 19 Dec 2016
> IED- 17 Oct 2017


Congratulations and wishing you good luck for the future.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Hey friends,

I need some help in understanding one issue. I have applied for a visa under 190 category last January & till date no response has been received. What if i apply for 189 visa should i get an invitation from lodging an EOI under a different email id. 

I know i will loose visa fees earlier paid but then i will get a chance to settle anywhere in Australia under 189 visa category. Please share your views & responses on the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Dear Experts,
I have lodged subclass 190 for nsw under 261312 code on
02nd Dec,2016 with 60+5 points.

Since then there has been no progress on the application.
It is still there in Received Status.

How much time does it take for the application to be taken up for processing by CO?
Please help

Regards,
Brane


----------



## GAGZZ

Hi All,

Thanks Alot Guys for your wishes!!!! Good luck to those Who are waiting for their Grants. Hope to see everyone's grant soon.


-----------------------------
ANZSCO: 263312 (Telecom N/W Engineer)

Points 60 :-
25-Age , 15 -Education , 10 -PTE , 5 - State sponsor SA , 5 - Work Experience


EA Assessment Applied: 12th Dec 2015
PTE ( S:90 R:75 L:67 W:66) 20th Dec 2015
EA +ve Outcome:20th April 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Applied: 2nd Aug 2016
South Australia State Sponsorship Invited: 22nd Sep 2016
Visa Lodged (All Docs except PCC and MEDS): 30th Sept 2016
CO Allocated GSM Adelaide: 10th October 2016
PCC + Medicals + Work reference letter - 20th October 2016
Grant - 19 Dec 2016
IED- 17 Oct 2017


----------



## jv1313

Lady$Bird said:


> A notary affidavit should be fine.
> I have a similar problem. In my school certificates, my last name is in initials. In my passport, the initials are expanded (the passport office insisted on expanding the initials). So, I got an affidavit from notary public stating that both names belong to the same person. I use that everywhere required. I submitted the same for ACS as well.
> Haven't heard back from DIBP yet anything related to that.


Thaks alot for your reply, um bit Relaxed now


----------



## joy.verma

Yes a notary affidavit will work fine. Even I have made a affadavit. But now I am confused as to where does we have to attach an affidavit related to name. 

Could you please confirm, under which heading will this affidavit will fall? 


jv1313 said:


> Lady$Bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> A notary affidavit should be fine.
> I have a similar problem. In my school certificates, my last name is in initials. In my passport, the initials are expanded (the passport office insisted on expanding the initials). So, I got an affidavit from notary public stating that both names belong to the same person. I use that everywhere required. I submitted the same for ACS as well.
> Haven't heard back from DIBP yet anything related to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thaks alot for your reply, um bit Relaxed now
Click to expand...


----------



## joy.verma

Thank you for your reply. Only concern is under primary applicant, I am not seeing option to attach 1221 form. It is only seen in the dependant... 



vikaschandra said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys.
> 
> I am the primary applicant and i do not see the heading to attach form 1221 but for my dependent i see 1221 form. Kindly let me know where to apply the form 1221 for the primary applicant.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> For Primary Applicant : Additional personal particulars form - Form 1221
Click to expand...


----------



## sat123

andreyx108b said:


> b allen said:
> 
> 
> 
> No complexity what so ever man, as I said earlier I am lost for words.
> And I won't name CO, I think it's unethical, bad manners whatever u may call it. No naming CO.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you on CO names.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can totally relate to your pain Allen. It would be really nice of them if they can add some extra statuses so that atleast a person knows that what's taking time. For me, I know that medicals are clear, employment verification is complete, PCC was submitted then what's taking time for almost 8 months is surprising.


----------



## sultan_azam

gaudit24 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I need some help in understanding one issue. I have applied for a visa under 190 category last January & till date no response has been received. What if i apply for 189 visa should i get an invitation from lodging an EOI under a different email id.
> 
> I know i will loose visa fees earlier paid but then i will get a chance to settle anywhere in Australia under 189 visa category. Please share your views & responses on the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it will be good to wait for 190 visa decision, many persons applied in June 2015 and are waiting till now. you will get it eventually. 

if you wish then call DIBP for status update.


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have lodged subclass 190 for nsw under 261312 code on
> 02nd Dec,2016 with 60+5 points.
> 
> Since then there has been no progress on the application.
> It is still there in Received Status.
> 
> How much time does it take for the application to be taken up for processing by CO?
> Please help
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Welcome to the waitlist group.

it could be finalised in 9 days or may take 18 months


----------



## sursrk

Hi mates,

Today I have got one correspondence from Queensland team against my 190 Visa application with them, asking for "Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?"

I have already done my migration skill assessment by Engineers Australia. Can anybody guide me how can I go for registration with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland? Please, note my all relevant experiences are in India only.


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> it will be good to wait for 190 visa decision, many persons applied in June 2015 and are waiting till now. you will get it eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> if you wish then call DIBP for status update.




Not many, i know only 1...  most got it by now. 

Its quite rate to see people waiting longer than 18 months. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Not many, i know only 1...  most got it by now.
> 
> Its quite rate to see people waiting longer than 18 months.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Guys my UK PCC was issued on 4th of february 2016.
My visa app is wirh GSM Adelaide.
would they request a new pcc ?
i have not been to UK after jan 2016 as i can back for good 
please advise

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

Need some clarification guys, I have been granted the visa but my passport is expiring in May 2017. I plan to make my first entry in March. Can I travel on this passport and renew it at the embassy in Aus or should I get it renewed before traveling?
I believe that passport needs to be valid for atleast 6 months after the day of travel.


----------



## ibbz87

Any idea for scheduled xmas holidays at DIBP?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

kpandey said:


> Need some clarification guys, I have been granted the visa but my passport is expiring in May 2017. I plan to make my first entry in March. Can I travel on this passport and renew it at the embassy in Aus or should I get it renewed before traveling?
> I believe that passport needs to be valid for atleast 6 months after the day of travel.


better get it renewed before and be at peace. Two reasons - one is that you might be denied travel as validity would be expiring in 2 months (if u travel in March) . Second is that passport is the only identity proof for initial few days to get everything like house, Medicare etc, so you can not afford to submit it for renewal as soon as you land.


----------



## gaudit24

andreyx108b said:


> Not many, i know only 1...  most got it by now.
> 
> Its quite rate to see people waiting longer than 18 months.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hey andrey,

In that case, now when i am nearing 12 months, what should i expect max timeline. Do u think my case will be finalized by June at least where it completes 18 months. I really don't know how to wait for long without any contact from CO nor any updates. Calling DIBP is also not working as they say it's under routine checks & e-mail replies r standard.

Can u suggest any alternative to make things move ahead or if i get invite under 189 i should file a new visa app & take forward things from here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Is there any one in the forum who is on 457 and awaiting PR.?


----------



## nickchamp

andreyx108b said:


> Not many, i know only 1...  most got it by now.
> 
> Its quite rate to see people waiting longer than 18 months.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi 
i am still waiting as applied on 25 jun 2016 ICT. 
Adding my wife application now. 

Thanks and regards


----------



## kpandey

sat123 said:


> better get it renewed before and be at peace. Two reasons - one is that you might be denied travel as validity would be expiring in 2 months (if u travel in March) . Second is that passport is the only identity proof for initial few days to get everything like house, Medicare etc, so you can not afford to submit it for renewal as soon as you land.


Thanks... I'll apply for a new one this week only then. Hopefully DIBP wont take a lot of time to update the new passport number in their system. I only have to submit form 929 for notifying them, right?


----------



## sat123

kpandey said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> better get it renewed before and be at peace. Two reasons - one is that you might be denied travel as validity would be expiring in 2 months (if u travel in March) . Second is that passport is the only identity proof for initial few days to get everything like house, Medicare etc, so you can not afford to submit it for renewal as soon as you land.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I'll apply for a new one this week only then. Hopefully DIBP wont take a lot of time to update the new passport number in their system. I only have to submit form 929 for notifying them, right?
Click to expand...

Not sure about the process to update the passport number. But whatever is the process, please keep us posted as I have to get my passport renewed soon.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

andreyx108b said:


> Not many, i know only 1...  most got it by now.
> 
> Its quite rate to see people waiting longer than 18 months.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Me too waiting. ... applied 22 june 16

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

kpandey said:


> Thanks... I'll apply for a new one this week only then. Hopefully DIBP wont take a lot of time to update the new passport number in their system. I only have to submit form 929 for notifying them, right?


you can skip submitting 929, instead you can update new passport details via immiaccount -- UPDATE US. as far as i know it will be update in records in less than a week


----------



## kpandey

sat123 said:


> Not sure about the process to update the passport number. But whatever is the process, please keep us posted as I have to get my passport renewed soon.


Sure. I'll post the process and timelines when I get it done


----------



## kpandey

sultan_azam said:


> you can skip submitting 929, instead you can update new passport details via immiaccount -- UPDATE US. as far as i know it will be update in records in less than a week


That's great if immiaccount gets it done quickly


----------



## jv1313

hello Friends 

Is there any negative consequences if we call DIBP and Inquire about our case which is lodged almost 5 months ago ? ( MY AGENT THEORY )


----------



## Jamil Sid

jv1313 said:


> hello Friends
> 
> Is there any negative consequences if we call DIBP and Inquire about our case which is lodged almost 5 months ago ? ( MY AGENT THEORY )


 There is no harm to call DIBP.


----------



## sultan_azam

jv1313 said:


> hello Friends
> 
> Is there any negative consequences if we call DIBP and Inquire about our case which is lodged almost 5 months ago ? ( MY AGENT THEORY )


lol, it shouldn't be an issue. but the thing is they may not entertain visa related enquiries on phone call


----------



## sursrk

Hi mates, PLEASE HELP...

Today I have got one correspondence from Queensland team against my 190 Visa application with them, asking for "Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?"

I have already done my migration skill assessment by Engineers Australia. Can anybody guide me how can I go for registration with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland? Please, note my all relevant experiences are in India only.


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> Guys my UK PCC was issued on 4th of february 2016.
> My visa app is wirh GSM Adelaide.
> would they request a new pcc ?
> i have not been to UK after jan 2016 as i can back for good
> please advise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




They should not. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

I lodged the visa today ,after the payment I saw the application PDF ,in the employment section the question "do yu claim point "is empty but in the form I answered it ,even the application form I downloaded before the payment has the answers ,

Any body else have experienced this


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> They should not.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


alright thats good then.
thanks for the help

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ozland0123

Dear Friends,
Need a little help. My brother is applying for vetassess. Apart from submitting documents online , what documents we need to send to vetassess by courier. These documents must be original or photocopies . Kindly help me i will be highly obliged


----------



## ozland0123

If applying online, you'll need to upload and submit high quality colour scans of proof of identity, qualification and employment documents. 

Do we need to send the said documents also to Vetassess by mail / courier or not


----------



## harneet85

ozland0123 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Need a little help. My brother is applying for vetassess. Apart from submitting documents online , what documents we need to send to vetassess by courier. These documents must be original or photocopies . Kindly help me i will be highly obliged



I dont have any experience of Vetassess but brother let me advise you to never give your original and specially do not send them via courier ...


----------



## Vikassk21

Dear Folks,

I am getting my visa done by an agent. CO contacted me on 27th oct asking for additional info which was for form 1193. me and my agent filled the form and uploaded under the section :
Contact while apart,
Evidence of
Other (specify) : 
Form1193 : Name_Form1193.pdf.

Now since my agent mail Id is primary mode of contact, can I ask for updates or send remainder mails to CO in my email, the same mail id is given in form 80 as well.

My agent is not ready to send remainder mails. 
Please help and advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sumeet3100

*State nomination query*

Hello All,

Can anyone please guide me for which state nomination should I go for. I have 60 points in total with state points.

261313 (Software Engineer)
ACS : 20/12/2016
[Age: 30 Points
PTE: 10 Points
EDU: 15 Points
Work: 0 Points
state : 5 ] .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jamil Sid

ozland0123 said:


> If applying online, you'll need to upload and submit high quality colour scans of proof of identity, qualification and employment documents.
> 
> Do we need to send the said documents also to Vetassess by mail / courier or not


University or Awarding body should courier the stamp transcript and degree of bachelor and Masters in their sealed envelope to VETASSESS Melbourne Office.
It means you should go to the university and meet the registrar define your situation then they will take some fees from you and send your Certificates to VETASSESS.


----------



## ozland0123

Jamil Sid said:


> University or Awarding body should courier the stamp transcript and degree of bachelor and Masters in their sealed envelope to VETASSESS Melbourne Office.
> It means you should go to the university and meet the registrar define your situation then they will take some fees from you and send your Certificates to VETASSESS.


Thank you brother. one more thing do i have to send photocopies of work experience , cv , passport , pay slips to the vetassess by mail or courier as well or just the university awarded degrees and transcripts


----------



## Jamil Sid

ozland0123 said:


> Thank you brother. one more thing do i have to send photocopies of work experience , cv , passport , pay slips to the vetassess by mail or courier as well or just the university awarded degrees and transcripts


1- You will send scan copy of work experience , cv , passport , pay slips to the vetassess by E- mail.

2- Only University awarded degrees and transcript( Photocopy stamp by University) through courier.
Noted: Sealed envelope of certificated must send by university authorities.


----------



## vinodn007

sumeet3100 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can anyone please guide me for which state nomination should I go for. I have 60 points in total with state points.
> 
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ACS : 20/12/2016
> [Age: 30 Points
> PTE: 10 Points
> EDU: 15 Points
> Work: 0 Points
> state : 5 ] .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Go to the website anzcosearch.search by your anzco code and you will know.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## b allen

December 21 2016, well folks anniversary completed, and still their routine processing goes on. They closed their phone lines and advice us to contact them by email, that would be alright, except they have never replied to any of my emails. Well that's all folks, gonna stop writing before I say something profane.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

b allen said:


> December 21 2016, well folks anniversary completed, and still their routine processing goes on. They closed their phone lines and advice us to contact them by email, that would be alright, except they have never replied to any of my emails. Well that's all folks, gonna stop writing before I say something profane.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Stay calm Buddy. Do not take stress. It may affect your health. God is there and he is always on time. He knows your pain and he will give you on when there is right time.


Sent from i📱7


----------



## visa190qld

b allen said:


> December 21 2016, well folks anniversary completed, and still their routine processing goes on. They closed their phone lines and advice us to contact them by email, that would be alright, except they have never replied to any of my emails. Well that's all folks, gonna stop writing before I say something profane.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


You are correct. Hope new year will come with lots of happiness to our life...i am in same boat.


----------



## KudoLion

Hello, everyone. Can anybody tell me if I still have a chance to be invited by 189?

EOI occupation: Auditing.
Points:70+5
State invitation date: 11.15

I submitted the NSW nomination application on 17th of November, but I have not received the approval yet. I found that the invitation of auditing in this round(21st of December) progress very fast and I might be invited in the next invitation round for 189. And it might be faster than the 190. 

But I already submitted the state nomination application and paid for the 330 dollar. So do I still have a chance to be invited by 189? Or I can only wait for the 190 approval? Or I can wait for both 189 and 190 and see which one is faster?


----------



## humbleman1580

*Medical updates*

Hi. I am new on this forum. Just want to understand an update regarding medicals. I am done with my medicals in August. When I login on DIBP portal,in front of medical declaration, its written as incomplete. but when click on the reference number, it shows no action required. what does this mean. Can anyone help me to understand this.


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Mbhasin,

Even i faced the same situation. I answered this question on application form but in PDF it is showing as blank. May be a technical glitch. I am sure application has validations and won't let us submit until unless we have answered all mandatory questions and I have answered it for sure. I guess we should ignore it.





Mbhasin said:


> I lodged the visa today ,after the payment I saw the application PDF ,in the employment section the question "do yu claim point "is empty but in the form I answered it ,even the application form I downloaded before the payment has the answers ,
> 
> Any body else have experienced this


----------



## sursrk

Is there anyone applied 190 Visa for Queensland? I am in trouble bro....please help


----------



## visa190qld

sursrk said:


> Is there anyone applied 19 Visa for Queensland? I am in trouble bro....please help


Yes i applied before 11 month and still waiting for visa..
what difficulties you facing ?


----------



## sursrk

visa190qld said:


> Yes i applied before 11 month and still waiting for visa..
> what difficulties you facing ?


I have work experience in India only. I have applied 190 Visa for Queensland and they are asking for "Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?"

I have already done Level 1 skill assessment by Engineers Australia. Can anybody guide me how can I go for registration with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?


----------



## visa190qld

sursrk said:


> I have work experience in India only. I have applied 190 Visa for Queensland and they are asking for "Do you have current registration with the Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?"
> 
> I have already done Level 1 skill assessment by Engineers Australia. Can anybody guide me how can I go for registration with Board of Professional Engineers of Queensland?


Contact Board of Professional Engineers of QLD bpeq.qld.gov.au
Phone: (07) 3198 0000


----------



## sursrk

visa190qld said:


> Contact Board of Professional Engineers of QLD bpeq.qld.gov.au
> Phone: (07) 3198 0000


I have already contacted and they replied and they have asked for undertaking Stage 2 assessment from Engineers Australia (EA) which is identical assessment process to that of obtaining Chartered Status. 

What is to be done for Stage 2 assessment other that paying the fees to EA?


----------



## BulletAK

Jamil Sid said:


> 1- You will send scan copy of work experience , cv , passport , pay slips to the vetassess by E- mail.
> 
> 2- Only University awarded degrees and transcript( Photocopy stamp by University) through courier.
> Noted: Sealed envelope of certificated must send by university authorities.


Not necessary. You can take the sealed envelope and courier it yourself. The main things are:

1. Envelope must be sealed with University Stamp.
2. It must be a University envelope.
3. VETASSESS address must be printed on the envelope so that you can just post and pay the courier fee. Usually, university guys will not do the courier part on behalf of you or they might delay.


----------



## sultan_azam

KudoLion said:


> Hello, everyone. Can anybody tell me if I still have a chance to be invited by 189?
> 
> EOI occupation: Auditing.
> Points:70+5
> State invitation date: 11.15
> 
> I submitted the NSW nomination application on 17th of November, but I have not received the approval yet. I found that the invitation of auditing in this round(21st of December) progress very fast and I might be invited in the next invitation round for 189. And it might be faster than the 190.
> 
> But I already submitted the state nomination application and paid for the 330 dollar. So do I still have a chance to be invited by 189? Or I can only wait for the 190 approval? Or I can wait for both 189 and 190 and see which one is faster?


if state confirms nomination then 5 points for nomination will be confirmed and DIBP will send you invite for 190 visa, you will have 60 days to respond to that visa invitation. your EoI will be freezed after DIBP sends visa invitation

option1 - you get 189 invite before 190 invite - then you can very well go ahead with that 189 invite

option 2 -submitting an other EoI having 189 only, with current rate you(70) may get invite for 189 in end of january or start of february. if you dont get it by that time then go ahead with 190 visa invite

this is just my thought, experts may differ


----------



## Mitul Patel

BulletAK said:


> Not necessary. You can take the sealed envelope and courier it yourself. The main things are:
> 
> 1. Envelope must be sealed with University Stamp.
> 2. It must be a University envelope.
> 3. VETASSESS address must be printed on the envelope so that you can just post and pay the courier fee. Usually, university guys will not do the courier part on behalf of you or they might delay.


I had gone through this process but I sent scans of transcripts. No document I sent to vetassess by courier. Only soft copies of all required docs including degree and transcripts.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

b allen said:


> December 21 2016, well folks anniversary completed, and still their routine processing goes on. They closed their phone lines and advice us to contact them by email, that would be alright, except they have never replied to any of my emails. Well that's all folks, gonna stop writing before I say something profane.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I understand what you are going through, no correspondence wrt visa status is just unfair


----------



## libati

What would be the chances of Software Engineer with 65 Points for NSW nomination (190).
Will it take more than 6 months?


----------



## BulletAK

Mitul Patel said:


> I had gone through this process but I sent scans of transcripts. No document I sent to vetassess by courier. Only soft copies of all required docs including degree and transcripts.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It is a requirement from VETASSESS for Pakistan and few other countries.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Do DIBP give grants according to the points.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Jamil Sid said:


> Do DIBP give grants according to the points.




No. Points will only help to get quick invite, post visa lodge all apps will be processed on same merit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## mal_1977

*190 NSW visa lodge*

Hi,

I will be lodging 190 NSW visa by end of December. 
Could anyone advise based upon current trend when I can receive the grant. 

By March or April is it possible or it can extend more ?

- Mal


----------



## Abdul123455

Hi
I have lodged for subclass 190 visa. I didn't claim any points for work experience. However I have uploaded my work related documents too. After uploading the documents I realised that there is some minor mistake in the experience letter. Will that be a problem? Secondly can we delete or reupload any document on immi acount. 
Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

mal_1977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I will be lodging 190 NSW visa by end of December.
> 
> Could anyone advise based upon current trend when I can receive the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> By March or April is it possible or it can extend more ?
> 
> 
> 
> - Mal




It totally depends on various factor. Can be anything from 10days to 18months. No one can actually predict it, not even MARA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## jithu224

Hi,

I would like to have some expert advice for applying for Visa 190.

My details are as follows

ACS skill assesment positive in Oct 2014
IELTS 7.5 in each band
EOI Submitted in Aug 2016 ( had submitted for SS in 2015 got rejected in Feb 2016)
Statesponsorship for Victoria Re-submitted in Sept 2016
Got state sponsorship from Victoria & Invitation on 21st December for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314

But my ACS validity got expired in OCT 2016. So I'm in a confusion on how to proceed .

After going through several blogs on this issue I understand that I need to get Re assessment done by using the option "Linking to an earlier application" ( I believe the ACS assessment number remains same. correct me if I'm wrong on this )

If I do the re assessment , can I file my visa using the existing EOI? 

I'm stuck now and I really need guidance in this case as I'm pursuing the whole process on my own. ( Earlier I availed the service of a registered migration consultant and after the first SS rejection I stopped taking their service. )

Awaiting your valuable comments.

Best Regards,

Sreejith S


----------



## meraprvisa

mal_1977 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be lodging 190 NSW visa by end of December.
> Could anyone advise based upon current trend when I can receive the grant.
> 
> By March or April is it possible or it can extend more ?
> 
> - Mal



average time is 3-4 months... 

rest depends on the docs submitted by you and CO officer..


----------



## ozland0123

Days 75 since last co contacted . Still waiting for my Grant. Dont know when will the Christmas holidays be over. How long i have to wait further. 30 days since email acknowledgement received from Brisbane Team. Waiting for their reply as well


----------



## ibbz87

andreyx108b said:


> They should not.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hi Again,
How would they be determining my IED then?
based on Pakistan PCC? which i received in november 2016.
Kind regards


----------



## hari_it_ram

I dont think DIBP will allow us to enter the new assessment details to the EOI that you already got invite. In fact your EOI will be editable post invite.

I wish you had done better research and went for re-assessment before Sep 2016 and went for VIC nomination or atleast should have requested to provide speedy "outcome" before OCT 2016 so that you dont need to worry about ACS validity. 

I will leave this to experts to comment, but meanwhile just have a decision with VIC whether they can provide the same decision if you come up with reassessment and EOI. I am sure they will because your profile will remain the same. All the best.



jithu224 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to have some expert advice for applying for Visa 190.
> 
> My details are as follows
> 
> ACS skill assesment positive in Oct 2014
> IELTS 7.5 in each band
> EOI Submitted in Aug 2016 ( had submitted for SS in 2015 got rejected in Feb 2016)
> Statesponsorship for Victoria Re-submitted in Sept 2016
> Got state sponsorship from Victoria & Invitation on 21st December for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314
> 
> But my ACS validity got expired in OCT 2016. So I'm in a confusion on how to proceed .
> 
> After going through several blogs on this issue I understand that I need to get Re assessment done by using the option "Linking to an earlier application" ( I believe the ACS assessment number remains same. correct me if I'm wrong on this )
> 
> If I do the re assessment , can I file my visa using the existing EOI?
> 
> I'm stuck now and I really need guidance in this case as I'm pursuing the whole process on my own. ( Earlier I availed the service of a registered migration consultant and after the first SS rejection I stopped taking their service. )
> 
> Awaiting your valuable comments.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Sreejith S


----------



## kubaza

Hi people.

I have been waiting NSW nomination for 190 with 60 points (55+5) since Sept 2015. 
No invitation yet. 
Could you guess how long more should i wait? 
(nothing is wrong or suspicious in my EOI, there shouldnt be any problem)

Points breakdown:
30 - age
15 - bachelor
10 - ielts 7,5
0 - work experience ( 2,5 year work experience)


----------



## jitin81

7 months over today (lodged in May). AHC had contacted my Ex employer for employment verification in August. My ex company being a compliance oriented large MNC reverted to AHC that they need a pen signed authority letter from the employee. I came to know about this in October when I wrote an email to my HR suspecting delay might be due to verification. To my surprise, neither AHC nor CO requested me for authority letter from Aug till October. I have now proactively provided them with authority letter and R&R letter on company letterhead in November. Let's see what happens now.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

6 months completed today. ..5 months since CO contact.

I think there is something about unclassified mail i received which said about some checks might happen in some cases, but they didn't said exactly it is happening. 

Second is new passports i submitted due to redo pcc request from CO.
Seniors please guide.
Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

*Qld*



visa190qld said:


> Yes i applied before 11 month and still waiting for visa..
> what difficulties you facing ?


Does QLD takes that long for all the cases. I may be wrong here but I had not seen even a single case in success mode with QLD nominations. Any comments from experts.


----------



## Jump2Aus

*Help with Subclass 189/190 process*

Hi Guys,

Need help with subclass 189/190 application process. 

One of my friends is planning to apply for 189/190 PR soon. She approached a consultancy in India to get the initial details. Here is what they have given:

1. Skills assessment by ACS - $750

2. For getting ACS done, we need all the documents to be assessed by a lawyer. This has to be done via RMA Australia and will cost $4000.

3. EOI - Free if state sponsored (VIC/NSW)

4. PR Application - $3600

Here is the information I am looking for:
1. Should we get the documents (educational, work experience, etc) verified via RMA Australia ? - This is first time I am hearing about this. Is this common for the applicants from India ?

2. Is it good to go via consultancy/Agent ? - Few of my friends applied online by themselves, but they were in Australia at the time of application so never heard of RMA.

3. Is there any difference is processing time between 189 and 190 ? if yes, what is the approximate processing times ?

4. If we apply by ourselves, can we get all the documents verified/attested by a Lawyer/Notary in India instead of RMA ? will this cause any issue ?

Looking forward to hear about this.

Thank You.


----------



## Mandip

Hello All,

I submitted my EOI last week on 16 dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+5=65 for 190 category.
I didnt got invitation on 21 dec round. But in next round which is in january my age will be 33 years. Is my age points will be less or it remain same as I had applied EOI in December when i was 32 years


----------



## sultan_azam

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need help with subclass 189/190 application process.
> 
> One of my friends is planning to apply for 189/190 PR soon. She approached a consultancy in India to get the initial details. Here is what they have given:
> 
> 1. Skills assessment by ACS - $750
> 
> 2. For getting ACS done, we need all the documents to be assessed by a lawyer. This has to be done via RMA Australia and will cost $4000.
> 
> 3. EOI - Free if state sponsored (VIC/NSW)
> 
> 4. PR Application - $3600
> 
> Here is the information I am looking for:
> 1. Should we get the documents (educational, work experience, etc) verified via RMA Australia ? - This is first time I am hearing about this. Is this common for the applicants from India ?
> 
> 2. Is it good to go via consultancy/Agent ? - Few of my friends applied online by themselves, but they were in Australia at the time of application so never heard of RMA.
> 
> 3. Is there any difference is processing time between 189 and 190 ? if yes, what is the approximate processing times ?
> 
> 4. If we apply by ourselves, can we get all the documents verified/attested by a Lawyer/Notary in India instead of RMA ? will this cause any issue ?
> 
> Looking forward to hear about this.
> 
> Thank You.


S. No 1 it should be 500-500 AUD at max https://more.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/costs-and-charges

S.No 2 this AUD 4000 things can be eliminated, her agent is misleading in this step

189/190 processing times doesnt vary much if your documentation is good, time taken to get invite is the thing which can differ

i have seen many persons apply by themselves and getting the essential documents attested by Indian Notary person. those persons have got grant sucessfully


to conclude, ask your friend to do it by herself


----------



## sultan_azam

Mandip said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI last week on 16 dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+5=65 for 190 category.
> I didnt got invitation on 21 dec round. But in next round which is in january my age will be 33 years. Is my age points will be less or it remain same as I had applied EOI in December when i was 32 years


your details are freezed on the day you were invited.

when you apply for visa you have to made the claims you made in EOI(freezed on 21/12)


----------



## Mandip

sultan_azam said:


> your details are freezed on the day you were invited.
> 
> when you apply for visa you have to made the claims you made in EOI(freezed on 21/12)


your details are freezed on the day you were invited.

Sultan details are freezed when we apply EOI or when we will get invite???


----------



## sultan_azam

Mandip said:


> your details are freezed on the day you were invited.
> 
> Sultan details are freezed when we apply EOI or when we will get invite???


The day we get invite

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Mandip said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI last week on 16 dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+5=65 for 190 category.
> I didnt got invitation on 21 dec round. But in next round which is in january my age will be 33 years. Is my age points will be less or it remain same as I had applied EOI in December when i was 32 years


Mate. Sorry to say that your points will be decrease. Your points only get lock when you are invited.
Good luck

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85

Anyone got grant this week. I have not seen and I think CO are on leave and will start work in Jan.
Hope they are working and impart us grants as Christmas gifts.


Sent from i📱7


----------



## hari_it_ram

Singh85 said:


> Anyone got grant this week. I have not seen and I think CO are on leave and will start work in Jan.
> Hope they are working and impart us grants as Christmas gifts.
> 
> 
> Sent from i7




Quite a few grants, I think even today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Anuraju13

Hi Members,

With the help of God almighty, I have recieved my grant today. Thank you all for the advice and tips. PFB my timeline.

All the best with your grant. Happy Xmas and a advance Happy New year.

ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10
ACS result: 21/03/16
PTE-A: R77 L70 S72 W74
EOI 190 Vic: 14/07/16 
VIC SS Nomination 21/07/16
VIC SS ACK: 18/08/16 
Invite : 11/11/2016
190 Lodged :01/12/2016 (Only the medical was pending)
CO Allocated : 16/12/2016
Medical updated in IMMI : 21/12/2016
Visa Grant : 22/12/2016 [
IE Date : 21/12/2017


----------



## kubaza

kubaza said:


> Hi people.
> 
> I have been waiting NSW nomination for 190 with 60 points (55+5) since Sept 2015.
> No invitation yet.
> Could you guess how long more should i wait?
> (nothing is wrong or suspicious in my EOI, there shouldnt be any problem)
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 30 - age
> 15 - bachelor
> 10 - ielts 7,5
> 0 - work experience ( 2,5 year work experience)


any comment?


----------



## sultan_azam

Anuraju13 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> With the help of God almighty, I have recieved my grant today. Thank you all for the advice and tips. PFB my timeline.
> 
> All the best with your grant. Happy Xmas and a advance Happy New year.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10
> ACS result: 21/03/16
> PTE-A: R77 L70 S72 W74
> EOI 190 Vic: 14/07/16
> VIC SS Nomination 21/07/16
> VIC SS ACK: 18/08/16
> Invite : 11/11/2016
> 190 Lodged :01/12/2016 (Only the medical was pending)
> CO Allocated : 16/12/2016
> Medical updated in IMMI : 21/12/2016
> Visa Grant : 22/12/2016 [
> IE Date : 21/12/2017


Congratulations

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

They say 190 has priority over 190 but the grants keep coming for 189 and 190 is dry.i don't think anything is going to happen till 9th January in 190 queue.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Anuraju13 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> With the help of God almighty, I have recieved my grant today. Thank you all for the advice and tips. PFB my timeline.
> 
> All the best with your grant. Happy Xmas and a advance Happy New year.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10
> ACS result: 21/03/16
> PTE-A: R77 L70 S72 W74
> EOI 190 Vic: 14/07/16
> VIC SS Nomination 21/07/16
> VIC SS ACK: 18/08/16
> Invite : 11/11/2016
> 190 Lodged :01/12/2016 (Only the medical was pending)
> CO Allocated : 16/12/2016
> Medical updated in IMMI : 21/12/2016
> Visa Grant : 22/12/2016 [
> IE Date : 21/12/2017


Congratulations.did co contact you asking for medicals or you got co alloted email.i filed visa on 30th Nov and no co alloted or email received yet.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lcm1215

Hi guys
I have received my 190 visa invitation on 20/12/2016 and I have lodged the visa with submission of every documents including form 80 and form 1221.
I was just wondering how long it would take for CO to be allocated to my case and ultimately for the visa grant. I prepared every possible documents to expect for a direct grant of my visa as soon as possible.
Can someone please tell me how long it usually take till the visa grant in my case?
Will they be away from their office for some time?
Below are my details. Hope my info can help some people to understand the processing time for my occupation and NSW nomination.
Happy christams guys!

*My points are very simple
Age: 30
Education: 15
Australian study: 5
English: 20


__________________
ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant (General)
PTE: L-83, R-80, S-87, W-90
EOI 190 lodged: NSW on 02/12/2016 with 70+5pts
NSW nomination invitation: 09/12/2016
190 visa Invitation: 20/12/2016
Medicals and PCC: 30/08/2016
Visa lodged: 21/12/2016
CO contact: 
Reply : 
GRANT: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations and A Very HappY NeW YeaR....



Anuraju13 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> With the help of God almighty, I have recieved my grant today. Thank you all for the advice and tips. PFB my timeline.
> ANZSCO: 261313
> IE Date : 21/12/2017




Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

For those waiting for QLD nomination :
http://migration.qld.gov.au/bsmq-office-closure-dates/

Vacation : 24 Dec to 2 Jan 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jithu224 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to have some expert advice for applying for Visa 190.
> 
> My details are as follows
> 
> ACS skill assesment positive in Oct 2014
> IELTS 7.5 in each band
> EOI Submitted in Aug 2016 ( had submitted for SS in 2015 got rejected in Feb 2016)
> Statesponsorship for Victoria Re-submitted in Sept 2016
> Got state sponsorship from Victoria & Invitation on 21st December for Visa#190 as Software tester 261314
> 
> But my ACS validity got expired in OCT 2016. So I'm in a confusion on how to proceed .
> 
> After going through several blogs on this issue I understand that I need to get Re assessment done by using the option "Linking to an earlier application" ( I believe the ACS assessment number remains same. correct me if I'm wrong on this )
> 
> If I do the re assessment , can I file my visa using the existing EOI?
> 
> I'm stuck now and I really need guidance in this case as I'm pursuing the whole process on my own. ( Earlier I availed the service of a registered migration consultant and after the first SS rejection I stopped taking their service. )
> 
> Awaiting your valuable comments.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Sreejith S




You will have to ignore this invite. 

Your ACS should have been valid at the time of ITA. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rkrcr

Hi All,

I filed my EOI under 190 subclass and applied for Vic SS for 261314(Software Tester) on 10th November 2016. Got a reply from Victoria asking for my updated resume on 28th November 2016. Sent my resume on 3rd December 2016 and got acknowledgement from Vic on 6th December 2016 saying my file is updated. Its been 16 days and counting. Any idea on how long it may take to get an invite letter from Victoria for 261314. Any other sites which may provide the information? Please let me know. 

Thanks,
Ravindra


----------



## andreyx108b

rkrcr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I filed my EOI under 190 subclass and applied for Vic SS for 261314(Software Tester) on 10th November 2016. Got a reply from Victoria asking for my updated resume on 28th November 2016. Sent my resume on 3rd December 2016 and got acknowledgement from Vic on 6th December 2016 saying my file is updated. Its been 16 days and counting. Any idea on how long it may take to get an invite letter from Victoria for 261314. Any other sites which may provide the information? Please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ravindra




I will PM you. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

kubaza said:


> any comment?


Very Slim Chance.
You must appear iN PTE and try to get 78+


----------



## TentMaker

Hi Guys,

I am trying to lodge in my 190 Visa and below is my time line. My question is I do not want to claim credit for my partner's qualifications. My spouse did not write EILTS and her qualifications have not been assessed. Above that she has lost her diploma certificates. What shall l do? Shall I put her qualifications and work experience when lodging the 190 Visa application? Will they then ask for her certificates which are lost. Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.


ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer Programmer
ACS Result: Positive outcome, 11 July 2016
EILTS 7.5 Exam taken on 04 Aug 2016
Invitation Ack (Vic):- 20th September, 2016
Invitation Approved : 21st December, 2016


----------



## mittu22

I guess they ask proof for all documents,, btw may i know hiw many points did u get


----------



## TentMaker

mittu22 said:


> I guess they ask proof for all documents,, btw may i know hiw many points did u get


Thanks for the reply mittu22. I am having 60.


----------



## zishahmur

Before proceeding to submit my EOI for 190, I am confused about claiming relevant experience as 5 years (Points 55+SS) or 8 years (60+SS) due to following reason:
I carried out PhD studies as a full time student in Material sciences n Engg from Jan 2005 to July 2008 in France, came back without defense and continued my professional relevant exp as a Mechanical Engineer to date. I went back to France for a week in Dec 2011 and defended PhD successfully, got the degree in March 2012. 

Q1-I want to claim qualification points for PhD (20), and I will claim pre-PhD and post PhD work experience from July 2008 to date (8 years in my nominated occupation). Can this overlapping create any issues? (total points in this scenario are 60+SS)

Q2- If I decide to claim 5 years exp, do I really need to wait till March 2017, since my PhD degree award date written on EA letter is March 2012 or can I do it now since I defended my PhD in December 2011, hence PhD was completed in December 2011 (I have docs to prove this claim both the dates are written on my PhD degree). (total points in this scenario 55+SS).

I have all the documents to support my claims for both scenarios and I already have SS as well.

I take your kind excuse for writing too much, but I will be hoping to get some concrete and comprehensive replies so that I could soon get to a final solution.
Regards


----------



## zishahmur

My highest qualification in my nominated occupation is a bachelors degree.


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi everyone, I am planning to apply for 2 EOI's - one with 65 points 189 and second with 70 points State sponsorship NSW - 

My profile- 
ICT business analyst
PTE score 79+
Experience points = zero (i will get 5 more points for this in June 17)

Could you please provide your expert advice on how much time will it take for me to get a visa invite in both the cases.(189 and 190) Also which of these would be faster for me to get a grant for Australia..

Thanks in advance


----------



## lcm1215

Can anyone provide me some information for below questions?



lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys
> I have received my 190 visa invitation on 20/12/2016 and I have lodged the visa with submission of every documents including form 80 and form 1221.
> I was just wondering how long it would take for CO to be allocated to my case and ultimately for the visa grant. I prepared every possible documents to expect for a direct grant of my visa as soon as possible.
> Can someone please tell me how long it usually take till the visa grant in my case?
> Will they be away from their office for some time?
> Below are my details. Hope my info can help some people to understand the processing time for my occupation and NSW nomination.
> Happy christams guys!
> 
> *My points are very simple
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Australian study: 5
> English: 20
> 
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant (General)
> PTE: L-83, R-80, S-87, W-90
> EOI 190 lodged: NSW on 02/12/2016 with 70+5pts
> NSW nomination invitation: 09/12/2016
> 190 visa Invitation: 20/12/2016
> Medicals and PCC: 30/08/2016
> Visa lodged: 21/12/2016
> CO contact:
> Reply :
> GRANT: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moneyjheeta

lcm1215 said:


> Can anyone provide me some information for below questions?


Hi you will get to know about your processing in 3-4 weeks time.
You have just lodged file and according to current trend nothing can be said about direct grant or else.
I wish you get direct grant.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Anuraju13 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> With the help of God almighty, I have recieved my grant today. Thank you all for the advice and tips. PFB my timeline.
> 
> All the best with your grant. Happy Xmas and a advance Happy New year.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 0 Eng: 10
> ACS result: 21/03/16
> PTE-A: R77 L70 S72 W74
> EOI 190 Vic: 14/07/16
> VIC SS Nomination 21/07/16
> VIC SS ACK: 18/08/16
> Invite : 11/11/2016
> 190 Lodged :01/12/2016 (Only the medical was pending)
> CO Allocated : 16/12/2016
> Medical updated in IMMI : 21/12/2016
> Visa Grant : 22/12/2016 [
> IE Date : 21/12/2017


Congratulations mate. Which team processed your case.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## b allen

Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT. 

Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
And I say it's all right

Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here

Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
And I say it's all right

Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*

Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
And I say it's all right


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. 

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Your team was Brisbane..right ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## b allen

Singh85 said:


> Your team was Brisbane..right ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Yep


----------



## ausvisa1902016

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mate!!! Its 282 days now for me and your case has given me hope.


----------



## jitin81

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations Buddy. Well deserved after a long wait.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## kpandey

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congratulations man. Really happy for you


----------



## rahejarajeev

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congrats Allen !!!!👍👍

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## b allen

kpandey said:


> Congratulations man. Really happy for you


Thanks man.


----------



## b allen

jitin81 said:


> Many congratulations Buddy. Well deserved after a long wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thanks dude


----------



## b allen

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Congratulations Mate!!! Its 282 days now for me and your case has given me hope.


Thanks. And u never know with them, u might get it tomorrow. I lost all expectations after 320 days, and when I called them a couple of days back, this dude tells may take one year or may take 5 years. When I told him are you being serious, then he says just saying. So hopefully u will get it soon.


----------



## farjaf

b allen said:


> Thanks. And u never know with them, u might get it tomorrow. I lost all expectations after 320 days, and when I called them a couple of days back, this dude tells may take one year or may take 5 years. When I told him are you being serious, then he says just saying. So hopefully u will get it soon.


Congrats mate, Could u tell us whether u complained to DIBP about long process?


----------



## sultan_azam

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


congratulations b_allen.... relaxed to hear your news, it gives hopes for people who are waiting for long.


Great news, DIBP is taking care of old cases


congrats once again and all the best for journey ahead


----------



## b allen

farjaf said:


> Congrats mate, Could u tell us whether u complained to DIBP about long process?


Yes, I complained/requested to finalise my application as my case was problem free. I did that on day 352. I have seen people get grants around 1 year and they had never been contacted by DIBP, they front loaded everything. So that's why u never know with me. Just pray and try ur very best not to lose ur sanity.


----------



## b allen

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations b_allen.... relaxed to hear your news, it gives hopes for people who are waiting for long.
> 
> 
> Great news, DIBP is taking care of old cases
> 
> 
> congrats once again and all the best for journey ahead


Thanks dude


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi everyone, I am planning to apply for 2 EOI's - one with 65 points 189 and second with 70 points State sponsorship NSW - 

My profile- 
ICT business analyst
PTE score 79+
Experience points = zero (i will get 5 more points for this in June 17)

Could you please provide your expert advice on how much time will it take for me to get a visa invite in both the cases.(189 and 190) Also which of these would be faster for me to get a grant for Australia..

Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to apply for 2 EOI's - one with 65 points 189 and second with 70 points State sponsorship NSW -
> 
> My profile-
> ICT business analyst
> PTE score 79+
> Experience points = zero (i will get 5 more points for this in June 17)
> 
> Could you please provide your expert advice on how much time will it take for me to get a visa invite in both the cases.(189 and 190) Also which of these would be faster for me to get a grant for Australia..
> 
> Thanks in advance


with 189 there seems to be a backlog of around 6 months for 65 pointers for invite

with 190 it is uncertain- you can get it in a week or may take months, depends whether NSW wants a person with your skills

visa processing times are almost similar if you have good documentation, however 190 processing times are faster than 189


----------



## arnav12

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congrats mate. Best of luck . Got ur Xmas gift:santa::santa:


----------



## mohnishsharma

b allen said:


> Thanks. And u never know with them, u might get it tomorrow. I lost all expectations after 320 days, and when I called them a couple of days back, this dude tells may take one year or may take 5 years. When I told him are you being serious, then he says just saying. So hopefully u will get it soon.


Hi Mate

Many Many Congratulations for the grant. I have been following your messages for many days where you are counting days each & every day. Now, Feeling glad and relaxed to see you getting the grant.

I am also waiting since 242 days and your grant gave me hope. 

Can you please let me know which no. did you call and when? How did you make complaint?

Thanks a lot in advance and once again many congrats to you and your family.


----------



## sat123

Do people even read the full message or context before posting the messages? All the best Allen and let's keep the hope high.


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi Allen , which number did u call mate . How did u made complaint . I m sure there are many other people wants to complaint but they don't know how .


----------



## Jamil Sid

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congratulation Dear 
Really Happy to hear positive news from you.
Happy Friday


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations mate !! 



b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


When I subscribed to this thread, your case was the first one which caught my attention. It really scared me. I told many of my friends about your case when they asked me about the timeline for 190 visa grant. Everyday when I read your posts, I really wished you get your grant soon. And finally you did!!
Really really glad for you friend. Congratulations. May God give you lesser pain and no hurdles for the rest of your journey.


----------



## omoAussie

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## omoAussie

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Congratulations Mate!!! Its 282 days now for me and your case has given me hope.


Please why is it taking this long? I think Queensland 190 visa is faster to process,any idea? Thanks!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Hello all, please I want your real advice, I'm uploading my documents to DIBP which never asked in immiaccount for forum 80 for me or my wife. The question is should I upload it previously even they don't ask for it or wait till assigned CO whom maybe ask/not for it? This situation really confused me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

My visa type is 190 for Queensland. In my wife page they only requested forum 1221.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b allen

arnav12 said:


> Congrats mate. Best of luck . Got ur Xmas gift:santa::santa:


Thank you


----------



## b allen

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Many Many Congratulations for the grant. I have been following your messages for many days where you are counting days each & every day. Now, Feeling glad and relaxed to see you getting the grant.
> 
> I am also waiting since 242 days and your grant gave me hope.
> 
> Can you please let me know which no. did you call and when? How did you make complaint?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance and once again many congrats to you and your family.


Thank you. I called +61 1300 364 613 that's their main line. Just press 2 and u will be connected. Also this number is really expensive, took them 25 mins to answer and talked for 5 mins. Total bill was 466 pkr. May cost u different depending on network provider and country. 

For complain I used online feed back forum. Just told them it's been a year and please finalise my application.

Hope u get it soon too.


----------



## b allen

Jamil Sid said:


> Congratulation Dear
> Really Happy to hear positive news from you.
> Happy Friday


Thanks


----------



## b allen

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations mate !!


Thanks dude


----------



## b allen

Lady$Bird said:


> When I subscribed to this thread, your case was the first one which caught my attention. It really scared me. I told many of my friends about your case when they asked me about the timeline for 190 visa grant. Everyday when I read your posts, I really wished you get your grant soon. And finally you did!!
> Really really glad for you friend. Congratulations. May God give you lesser pain and no hurdles for the rest of your journey.


Thank you


----------



## b allen

omoAussie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Jamil Sid

Team Brisbane.


----------



## MNG2020

Why all ignore my question!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

ghazali2020 said:


> Why all ignore my question!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 For the speedy grant you should upload form 80 and 1221 for you and your wife immediately. Don't wait for co. If your CO find all the documents align so there is no any doubt that you will receive direct grant.


----------



## Mitul Patel

omoAussie said:


> Please why is it taking this long? I think Queensland 190 visa is faster to process,any idea? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


Its not so.. And grant does not depend on any state. I m waiting since 65 days.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiespain

Aussiespain said:


> Hello everybody. My husband has applied for a 190 skilled nominated visa under ANZSCO 312112 Building Associate (have seen no one applying under this code in this forum).
> The timelines are:
> 
> IELTS 10 pts (16/03/15)
> Age 15pts
> Occupation 15pts
> Experience 15pts
> EOI VIC (55 + 5pts). Submitted twice: first in May 2015 was rejectec, second in May 2016.
> VIC invitation 12/08/2016
> VISA application lodge 30/09/2016 (all docs uploaded, including PCC, but Medicals)
> CO Contacted 10/10/2016 (GSM Adelaide: Emily) for Medicals and sent a check list. Noticed that my English certificate had already expired therefore, I had to resit it. Medicals were completed on Nov 6th and English certificate was uploaded on Nov 12th.
> 
> Visa Grant 23/12/2016:cheer2::cheer2:
> First entry before 25/08/2017
> 
> 
> Hope the Visa to be granted soon..... It would be a great Christmas present!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you all for the info posted. It is really helpfull



Happy to say our Visa has been granted today. As far as we are concerned, no employment verification has been done. (CO: Catherine this time, GSM Adelaide)
Thanks to you all for the info and support. Good luck and patience!


----------



## roshsibi

Hi
I have Lodged my EOI on Nov 25 th. my score is 55+5 software engineer.
I would like to add partner skills also. He has an Ielts score of 6. What is the procedure to add partner score and how much Ielts score is needed for him.
Pls help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

roshsibi said:


> Hi
> I have Lodged my EOI on Nov 25 th. my score is 55+5 software engineer.
> I would like to add partner skills also. He has an Ielts score of 6. What is the procedure to add partner score and how much Ielts score is needed for him.
> Pls help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


her nominated skill should be on the same SOL as yours and she shouls have a positive skills assessment too

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

No talks today...!!??

Merry Christmas Friends !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> No talks today...!!??
> 
> Merry Christmas Friends !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas

Sunday and 3 days holiday from tomorrow may be reason for silence


----------



## Jamil Sid

Its a forum, which keeps alive us


----------



## Mbhasin

Hello

Do CO will send any letter for PCC mentioning the name for spouse as the invitation letter only suggested my name for 190 , i am in sinagpore not sure if i need letter from CO to apply spouse PCC


----------



## joy.verma

Yes, 3 public holidays. They will work on thursday and friday and then will resume the work from january 3.

I believe now we will hear from them in ne t year only.. 

Good luck everyone and enjoy your holidays   

Stay blessed... 



sultan_azam said:


> Mitul Patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> No talks today...!!??
> 
> Merry Christmas Friends !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Sunday and 3 days holiday from tomorrow may be reason for silence
Click to expand...


----------



## b allen

Guys is it necessary to land in NSW to activate my 190 visa. As I am only going for a week or at most 15 days, can I land in some other state.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

b allen said:


> Guys is it necessary to land in NSW to activate my 190 visa. As I am only going for a week or at most 15 days, can I land in some other state.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




No. 
yes. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kunal_m

*Grant came*

Hi guys, i got a direct grant for my visa. :cheer2: It was really a unpredictable journey for me as i haven't thought it will so fast. Thank you guys for the support. 
A big thanks to SULTAN AZAM for the immense support. 

Thank you once again


----------



## MNG2020

Congratulations Kunal, when did it grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal_m

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations Kunal, when did it grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


15th december 2016.

I was busy with family function thats why i haven't updated before


----------



## MNG2020

All the best luck for you and your family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Did you upload forms like 80 or 1221 for Yourself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal_m

ghazali2020 said:


> Did you upload forms like 80 or 1221 for Yourself?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes i uploaded by my own.


----------



## MNG2020

Great dear. You received the visa before their holiday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal_m

ghazali2020 said:


> Great dear. You received the visa before their holiday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please check my signature.


----------



## sultan_azam

kunal_m said:


> Hi guys, i got a direct grant for my visa. :cheer2: It was really a unpredictable journey for me as i haven't thought it will so fast. Thank you guys for the support.
> A big thanks to SULTAN AZAM for the immense support.
> 
> Thank you once again


Marvellous news Kunal.... 

all the best for journey ahead


----------



## kunal_m

sultan_azam said:


> Marvellous news Kunal....
> 
> all the best for journey ahead


Thanks. I will pray that you will also get the grant soon as a new year gift


----------



## Rohit R

congratulations Kunal !!


kunal_m said:


> Hi guys, i got a direct grant for my visa. :cheer2: It was really a unpredictable journey for me as i haven't thought it will so fast. Thank you guys for the support.
> A big thanks to SULTAN AZAM for the immense support.
> 
> Thank you once again


----------



## sultan_azam

kunal_m said:


> Thanks. I will pray that you will also get the grant soon as a new year gift


thanks for your good wishes...


----------



## joden84

*About South Australia Family sponsor*

Hi,
I have got successful assessment from TRA. My occupation is Technician Mechanical (312512).Today i am getting 50 points included my education,work experience and age. IELTS score is 6,6,6,7=6.5 O/L. I want to do family sponsor as my real sister lives in Adelaide with citizen status. My agent says you must have bachelor degree as i am a diploma mechanical holder. Is it true that there must be bachelor degree for South Australia family sponsor?. My current age is 33 years. Today i am very confuse could you please help me or give me proper solution.


----------



## mandy2137

ibbz87 said:


> her nominated skill should be on the same SOL as yours and she shouls have a positive skills assessment too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi ibbz87,

I see you have got SA invitation, am also planning to apply in SA. Do we need any sponsor letter or something, or we can apply ofr EOi of SA?

Thanks


----------



## ibbz87

mandy2137 said:


> Hi ibbz87,
> 
> I see you have got SA invitation, am also planning to apply in SA. Do we need any sponsor letter or something, or we can apply ofr EOi of SA?
> 
> Thanks


well it depends on your occupation.
let me know your occupation and i can check what are the conditions attached to it.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

ibbz87 said:


> well it depends on your occupation.
> let me know your occupation and i can check what are the conditions attached to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


261312

Developer Programmer


----------



## ibbz87

mandy2137 said:


> 261312
> 
> Developer Programmer


you would need 70 points for it along eith 7 in each ielts module.
with 70 points, i. think you can get an invite for 189 too

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

ibbz87 said:


> you would need 70 points for it along eith 7 in each ielts module.
> with 70 points, i. think you can get an invite for 189 too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



I recently cleared PTE wit 65+ in each. I total have 55 points, can I apply with these?


----------



## ibbz87

mandy2137 said:


> I recently cleared PTE wit 65+ in each. I total have 55 points, can I apply with these?


i am sorry but no you can not.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137

ibbz87 said:


> i am sorry but no you can not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


thanks buddy. Is there any difference between job codes requirements while applying SA ?


----------



## mandy2137

ibbz87 said:


> i am sorry but no you can not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Letter from employer is necessary for SA application?


----------



## andreyx108b

kunal_m said:


> Hi guys, i got a direct grant for my visa. :cheer2: It was really a unpredictable journey for me as i haven't thought it will so fast. Thank you guys for the support.
> 
> A big thanks to SULTAN AZAM for the immense support.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pbad2305

Could someone please tell me what documents are require to attach for South Australia online application for visa 190?


----------



## ibbz87

mandy2137 said:


> Letter from employer is necessary for SA application?


yes it is.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Anyone has idea about immitrack site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

ghazali2020 said:


> Anyone has idea about immitrack site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is public database website. U can view status of all who joined in there. Like timelines, co allocation, medicals, etc..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pbad2305

For the education information that you shared on EOI, do you have to take an approximate time the course begun with an end date as per your mark sheet & Assessing body outcome report or do you take start date and end date as Assessing Body Outcome Report?


----------



## MNG2020

Aha ok my br. I thought it's a government site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ghazali2020 said:


> Aha ok my br. I thought it's a government site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its clearly says, in a title: "community immigration tracking web-site". 

Good luck!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



Congratz...............waiting for so long isnt easy................may i know your IED? just wondering that if they have given you some extra time to move there??


----------



## aussiedream87

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate


----------



## Rajaastha

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Congratulations for getting the grant....such a long time...

Please plot your time line....

Whether you are asked to re do medical and PCC.

Thank you and enjoy..


----------



## ThunderDownUnder

NO grants came this week?
can somebody provide the link to the xls sheet that tracks the grant


----------



## joy.verma

This week is public holiday in Australia. Thursday and friday are working. Hopefully we will hear from dibp after jan 3,2017



ThunderDownUnder said:


> NO grants came this week?
> can somebody provide the link to the xls sheet that tracks the grant


----------



## Aus1984

ThunderDownUnder said:


> NO grants came this week?
> can somebody provide the link to the xls sheet that tracks the grant


https://myimmitracker.com 
you can track grants through this link


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

b allen said:


> Day 367 and waiting and waiting and GRANT.
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, it's been a long cold lonely winter
> Little darling, it feels like years since it's been here
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> Little darling, the smiles returning to the faces
> Little darling, it seems like years since it's been here*
> 
> Here comes the sun, here comes the sun
> And I say it's all right
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




FINALLY mate... your long long wait is over. I am currently in Australia on a visit after activating my PR. This country is beautiful. You will see it soon. Pls share your details so that our fellow members in this forum would understand that it's not impossible to get PR if we wait  

All the best with your move ! Happy New Year.


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

kunal_m said:


> Hi guys, i got a direct grant for my visa. :cheer2: It was really a unpredictable journey for me as i haven't thought it will so fast. Thank you guys for the support.
> A big thanks to SULTAN AZAM for the immense support.
> 
> Thank you once again


Congrats mate.


----------



## joy.verma

Hello guys, 

I logged my visa application om Dec 16. Last night I got promoted. Do I need to update dibp regarding the promotion? 

If yes then what is the procedure for it? 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## MNG2020

Are there any grants today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ghazali2020 said:


> Are there any grants today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes one reported in 189 thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## MNG2020

What about CO, is there any new communication for any applicants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Dears, 
I have submitted my application and CO has been assigned. Moreover, I got a comment and had replied for his requirements. 
Is that mean the employee's verification has been done or it will not be done? Is that mean all the applications, my spouse, me and my son, have been reviewed with no comments? After this comment, is there a probability of sending another comment related to any other issues?
TIA

ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## ashishknp

Hi

I filed EOI 2 days back for 189 and 190 categories. I have 60 points ( 25(Age)+15(Education)+10(Experience)+10(English proficiency). I've applied for NSW for State Sponsorship. If I get the state sponsorship then my points total will be 65. I have following Questions -

1) What are the chances that I will get the state sponsorship for NSW. How long it will take to get the state sponsorship.
2) Can I apply the state sponsorship for other states like Victoria right now while my application for NSW is pending?
3) How long it takes to get the invite with 60 points on 189

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
ACS - 5th September 2016
EOI lodged: 27th December 2016 (189 and 190(NSW))

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## rvd

ashishknp said:


> Hi
> 
> I filed EOI 2 days back for 189 and 190 categories. I have 60 points ( 25(Age)+15(Education)+10(Experience)+10(English proficiency). I've applied for NSW for State Sponsorship. If I get the state sponsorship then my points total will be 65. I have following Questions -
> 
> 1) What are the chances that I will get the state sponsorship for NSW. How long it will take to get the state sponsorship.
> 2) Can I apply the state sponsorship for other states like Victoria right now while my application for NSW is pending?
> 3) How long it takes to get the invite with 60 points on 189
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ACS - 5th September 2016
> EOI lodged: 27th December 2016 (189 and 190(NSW))
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish


1. There is no specific time period for getting state sponsorship with NSW unlike Victoria. It has its own way of assessment based on your skills and points. Time bound differs for case to case.
2. You can apply for other states also but for Victoria is not accepting ICT applications till 7th March 2017.
3. With the current trend possibility of getting invite for ICT occupations under 189 is very difficult since last one year results shows 65 pointers only considered for 2613 category.

All the best for your PR process.


----------



## ibbz87

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have submitted my application and CO has been assigned. Moreover, I got a comment and had replied for his requirements.
> Is that mean the employee's verification has been done or it will not be done? Is that mean all the applications, my spouse, me and my son, have been reviewed with no comments? After this comment, is there a probability of sending another comment related to any other issues?
> TIA
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: ???


no it does not mean that employment verification has been done yet or not.
normally when co reviews the application for the first time, they request any missing information.
However in your case as you have not gonw ahead with partner's medicals, your application will be put on hold till the delivery date and then you need to add your child to the application and go with his/her medicals and your partner's medicals to finalise the application.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

ibbz87 said:


> no it does not mean that employment verification has been done yet or not.
> normally when co reviews the application for the first time, they request any missing information.
> However in your case as you have not gonw ahead with partner's medicals, your application will be put on hold till the delivery date and then you need to add your child to the application and go with his/her medicals and your partner's medicals to finalise the application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks and wish you the best.


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi,

I've recently submitted my 190 nomination application to Victoria State (26-12-2016), and I was wondering if I can apply for another state with a new EOI. Note that I've answered one question in my Vic application that asks if I've applied for another state with NO.

Please advise.

Regards,


----------



## ibbz87

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently submitted my 190 nomination application to Victoria State (26-12-2016), and I was wondering if I can apply for another state with a new EOI. Note that I've answered one question in my Vic application that asks if I've applied for another state with NO.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards,


well although you might be able to do this but sincerely it would be considered as deception because you already said no to the question they asked you .

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin

ibbz87 said:


> well although you might be able to do this but sincerely it would be considered as deception because you already said no to the question they asked you .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


That's what I feel it is, but honestly I wasn't planning to do this before I came to know that Production Eng (233513) shall be closed soon (almost 13% invitations left) and a single 190 application takes around 12 weeks.
so I thought I should increase my chances by applying for another state (NSW).

How many states have you applied for, before getting an invitation rom SA?

regards,


----------



## ibbz87

those 13% invitations left are for 189 not 190.
190 is independent of it and every state decides individually 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## akikochan

Good luck Ashish. I will be keen to know how you progress as I got a similar profile.



ashishknp said:


> Hi
> 
> I filed EOI 2 days back for 189 and 190 categories. I have 60 points ( 25(Age)+15(Education)+10(Experience)+10(English proficiency). I've applied for NSW for State Sponsorship. If I get the state sponsorship then my points total will be 65. I have following Questions -
> 
> 1) What are the chances that I will get the state sponsorship for NSW. How long it will take to get the state sponsorship.
> 2) Can I apply the state sponsorship for other states like Victoria right now while my application for NSW is pending?
> 3) How long it takes to get the invite with 60 points on 189
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ACS - 5th September 2016
> EOI lodged: 27th December 2016 (189 and 190(NSW))
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish


----------



## hari_it_ram

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently submitted my 190 nomination application to Victoria State (26-12-2016), and I was wondering if I can apply for another state with a new EOI. Note that I've answered one question in my Vic application that asks if I've applied for another state with NO.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



You can apply very well. They asked whether you applied to any other state on the date of application, in your case you dint, they never mentioned or requested you not to apply to any state after VIC application.

I applied for NSW and mentioned the same in VIC application, no question asked by VIC on why I applied to NSW, not even commitment letter.

It's just a myth that applying to other state will reduce your chance in VIC. If your profile is good enough, for sure you will get the nomination. All the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have submitted my application and CO has been assigned. Moreover, I got a comment and had replied for his requirements.
> Is that mean the employee's verification has been done or it will not be done? Is that mean all the applications, my spouse, me and my son, have been reviewed with no comments? After this comment, is there a probability of sending another comment related to any other issues?
> TIA
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: ???



one case officer picked up your case and he found something missing and mailed you for clarification. this doesnt necessarily means that employment verification part is over, besides this there are several other routine checks done by DIBP to ascertain genuinity of visa application wrt relation, location, education etc. 

if everything goes smooth with their verification then you wont receive a second comment, you may get a grant now.

all the best


----------



## ausguy11

#1 I got 14 days for ITA and 55 days for NSW approval
#2 You can very well apply for other states, but i think VIC is closed for ICT for this year
#3 There are very slim chances in getting 189 with 60 points.



ashishknp said:


> Hi
> 
> I filed EOI 2 days back for 189 and 190 categories. I have 60 points ( 25(Age)+15(Education)+10(Experience)+10(English proficiency). I've applied for NSW for State Sponsorship. If I get the state sponsorship then my points total will be 65. I have following Questions -
> 
> 1) What are the chances that I will get the state sponsorship for NSW. How long it will take to get the state sponsorship.
> 2) Can I apply the state sponsorship for other states like Victoria right now while my application for NSW is pending?
> 3) How long it takes to get the invite with 60 points on 189
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> ACS - 5th September 2016
> EOI lodged: 27th December 2016 (189 and 190(NSW))
> 
> Thanks,
> Ashish


----------



## ausguy11

I have lodged the visa application..

Where can i download HAP ID form. I need to go for medicals


----------



## hari_it_ram

Create a new application ( with your already existing imm account ) and select "Health", from there it`s self explanatory. 

Steps from my old thread,


Register for new account https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
After login, select new application and My Health declaration under Health
Now application will show on the main page
CLick on the my health declaration application and select the "View health assessment" from the left side.
Now you should see "Organise health examinations", which will take you to eMedical and asks few question regarding your past details, once your done with that you can see the "Print referral letter" button, upon clicking on that you can see the referral letter with HAP ID

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1117385-print-referral-letter-hap-id.html



ausguy11 said:


> I have lodged the visa application..
> 
> Where can i download HAP ID form. I need to go for medicals


----------



## ausguy11

Thanks dear. Generated e-medical form from my immiaccont.

Booked an appointment with Fortis Bengaluru





hari_it_ram said:


> Create a new application ( with your already existing imm account ) and select "Health", from there it`s self explanatory.
> 
> Steps from my old thread,
> 
> 
> Register for new account https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> After login, select new application and My Health declaration under Health
> Now application will show on the main page
> CLick on the my health declaration application and select the "View health assessment" from the left side.
> Now you should see "Organise health examinations", which will take you to eMedical and asks few question regarding your past details, once your done with that you can see the "Print referral letter" button, upon clicking on that you can see the referral letter with HAP ID
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/1117385-print-referral-letter-hap-id.html


----------



## hari_it_ram

Cool, All the best. 



ausguy11 said:


> Thanks dear. Generated e-medical form from my immiaccont.
> 
> Booked an appointment with Fortis Bengaluru


----------



## Toshee

Can anyone please confirm if can pay VISA fees using ICICI multicurrency travel card ?


----------



## Writepa

I lodged the visa on 30 November. uploaded documents icluding medicals, form 80, 1221, and pcc. the upload done on Dec 15. I got an email from CO on Dec 20, asking to sign form 815 Health undertaking for my husband. 
I just wonder is form 815 the last step or CO might ask other questions as well since I havent received any verification for the job.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Asking for VAC2 Payment or 815 Health Undertaking is really a positive sign. Grant is just around the corner. All the best. 



Writepa said:


> I lodged the visa on 30 November. uploaded documents icluding medicals, form 80, 1221, and pcc. the upload done on Dec 15. I got an email from CO on Dec 20, asking to sign form 815 Health undertaking for my husband.
> I just wonder is form 815 the last step or CO might ask other questions as well since I havent received any verification for the job.


----------



## Mitul Patel

What is form 815 for,? They ask in all cases? And whts this VAC2 payment? It may b silly Q, but I don't know.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mitul Patel said:


> What is form 815 for,? They ask in all cases? And whts this VAC2 payment? It may b silly Q, but I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




815 is asked for those who need to undergo treatment or need to be monitored in Aus ( if they are under treatment or treated in the past in home country )

VAC2 - Visa application fee for English training, normally for spouse who could not prove them self for functional level either by English exams or by letters. They will not raise VAC2 invoice unless your case is ready for grant.

Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mitul Patel

hari_it_ram said:


> 815 is asked for those who need to undergo treatment or need to be monitored in Aus ( if they are under treatment or treated in the past in home country )
> 
> VAC2 - Visa application fee for English training, normally for spouse who could not prove them self for functional level either by English exams or by letters. They will not raise VAC2 invoice unless your case is ready for grant.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Writepa

hari_it_ram said:


> Asking for VAC2 Payment or 815 Health Undertaking is really a positive sign. Grant is just around the corner. All the best.


thank you


----------



## zishahmur

I need your kind attention towards following queries please.

I already have victoria approval of state nomination which I obtained prior to submitting EOI, I have to submit EOI in 4 months. After how much time will I get invitation after submitting EOI and mentioning that to victoria?

I will submit my EOI with 55+5 points, is that ok?

Your replies are awaited, pl.


----------



## sultan_azam

Toshee said:


> Can anyone please confirm if can pay VISA fees using ICICI multicurrency travel card ?


I used ICICI travel card, i will have to check whether it was single currency or multicurrency


----------



## sultan_azam

zishahmur said:


> I need your kind attention towards following queries please.
> 
> I already have victoria approval of state nomination which I obtained prior to submitting EOI, I have to submit EOI in 4 months. After how much time will I get invitation after submitting EOI and mentioning that to victoria?
> 
> I will submit my EOI with 55+5 points, is that ok?
> 
> Your replies are awaited, pl.


if nomination from victoria is positive then you should get the visa invitation quickly after submitting EOI and vic confirming the same(nomination)


----------



## zishahmur

Thanks for the reply.

Yes it is positive and it is valid for four months, I will have to submit EOI and send vic the reference no of EOI. I hope quickly means within a week or so.


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi all, First of all thanks a lot of sharing all this information. This is really helpful.

Points break up:

English language ability - PTE = 20
Age = 30
Education - Comupter engg = 15
State sponsorship = 5
Occupation = ICT business analyst 

Total = 70 points 

I have got 20 points in PTE and I have completed my masters as well.

Can you please provide me any tentative date 
1 - by which i should expect an invite from NSW state for ICT 261111 if i file my EOI on 1st jan. 
2- Total VISA processing time with this score

Your expert advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ibbz87

form 80 and 1221 uploaded on 22 december 2016
no experience points claimed.
waiting for VAC 2 invoice.
lets see how long it takes.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma_1987

Hi all, First of all thanks a lot of sharing all this information. This is really helpful.

Points break up:

English language ability - PTE = 20
Age = 30
Education - Comupter engg = 15
State sponsorship = 5
Occupation = ICT business analyst 

Total = 70 points 

I have got 20 points in PTE and I have completed my masters as well.

Can you please provide me any tentative date 
1 - by when i should expect an invite from NSW state for ICT 261111 if i file my EOI on 1st jan. 
2- Total VISA processing time with this score

Your expert advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sultan_azam

zishahmur said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes it is positive and it is valid for four months, I will have to submit EOI and send vic the reference no of EOI. I hope quickly means within a week or so.


yes.... as soon as state confirms nomination in EOI, DIBP send visa invite for 190


----------



## sultan_azam

sharma_1987 said:


> Hi all, First of all thanks a lot of sharing all this information. This is really helpful.
> 
> Points break up:
> 
> English language ability - PTE = 20
> Age = 30
> Education - Comupter engg = 15
> State sponsorship = 5
> Occupation = ICT business analyst
> 
> Total = 70 points
> 
> I have got 20 points in PTE and I have completed my masters as well.
> 
> Can you please provide me any tentative date
> 1 - by which i should expect an invite from NSW state for ICT 261111 if i file my EOI on 1st jan.
> 2- Total VISA processing time with this score
> 
> Your expert advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


totally unpredicatable, it could be in a week or may take months.

if state is impressed with your credentials then you may get it soon


----------



## zishahmur

Thanks, you have any idea how soon state confirms the nomination if it has already given approval?


----------



## sultan_azam

zishahmur said:


> Thanks, you have any idea how soon state confirms the nomination if it has already given approval?


not much idea about this, but i think it shouldnt take much time as they have already given green signal.


----------



## MNG2020

Dear Sultan, could you please clear this point for me, I received state nomination from QLZ for my occupation 133111 and I processed to DIBP , after that QLZ closed my occupation for 190, 189. I lodged my visa on 30 November however there's no CO till now. Do you think is there any relation between the closed occupation and no assigned CO due to that closure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Sultan, could you please clear this point for me, I received state nomination from QLZ for my occupation 133111 and I processed to DIBP , after that QLZ closed my occupation for 190, 189. I lodged my visa on 30 November however there's no CO till now. Do you think is there any relation between the closed occupation and no assigned CO due to that closure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that closure of occupation won't affect your visa application. 

some cases get finalised even without any notification of CO allocation, if they need any document they will inform you.


----------



## MNG2020

Thanks a lot I hope Allah gives you all the best.
Could you please advise me if it necessary to upload form 80 for me & my wife or no? 
I uploaded only form 1221 for my wife as per requested on her immi page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Thanks a lot I hope Allah gives you all the best.
> Could you please advise me if it necessary to upload form 80 for me & my wife or no?
> I uploaded only form 1221 for my wife as per requested on her immi page.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ameen

it is not a must to provide form 80 and 1221, however in many cases CO have requested for these forms.

if you can take the pain, fill those forms and upload into immiaccount.


----------



## MNG2020

Thanks again br. I prefer to wait CO to ask for them. If need ok otherwise it's too much to fill 17 pages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Toshee said:


> Can anyone please confirm if can pay VISA fees using ICICI multicurrency travel card ?


Yes. We can pay using multiple currency card.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## andreyx108b

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Sultan, could you please clear this point for me, I received state nomination from QLZ for my occupation 133111 and I processed to DIBP , after that QLZ closed my occupation for 190, 189. I lodged my visa on 30 November however there's no CO till now. Do you think is there any relation between the closed occupation and no assigned CO due to that closure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No.

Post ITA no difference if occupation has been closed by a state.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

Do we have a 2017thread for 190

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

30 days since I filed visa.no CO contact yet.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Same here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

ghazali2020 said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck to you and me for a speedy grant

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

vinodn007 said:


> Do we have a 2017thread for 190
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk




It makes sense to start thread once there are applicants from 2017 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi experts , is there any chances of visa refusal after getting state nomination from nsw, cleared Medicals & PCC.


----------



## ibbz87

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , is there any chances of visa refusal after getting state nomination from nsw, cleared Medicals & PCC.


not a chance unless you are unable to prove your points claim as well as if any documents are not legit or you fail employment verification. In any case DIBP would give you a chance to answer any concerns before actually refusing the application.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnipin

I already have full skill assessment with 3 years of Australian experience from Australia as well.


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi Experts , When will DIBP session starts again , on 3rd or 9th.


----------



## aussiedream87

new thread for 2017 is created - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...190-visa-lodge-2017-january.html#post11678313


----------



## abcbog

Sunnipin said:


> Hi Experts , When will DIBP session starts again , on 3rd or 9th.


Same question!


----------



## vinodn007

abcbog said:


> Same question!


3rd January.


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi Vinod , r u sure on 3rd or just guessing .


----------



## aussiedream87

Sunnipin said:


> Hi Experts , When will DIBP session starts again , on 3rd or 9th.


all the states have confirm holidays on 2nd Jan so I assume DIBP will be back on 3rd Jan.


----------



## aussiedream87

Sunnipin said:


> Hi Experts , When will DIBP session starts again , on 3rd or 9th.


These are the days when DIBP will not function. So 3rd Jan should be working day.

Public holidays in Australia


----------



## vinodn007

Sunnipin said:


> Hi Vinod , r u sure on 3rd or just guessing .


There are no guesses in the forum.incase I was making one in would clearly have mentioned that I am guessing.
https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia


----------



## abcbog

*Employment Verification*

Dears,
I would like to know how the CO is doing the employment verification. I do not if he/ she will do it or not, so how could I know if it has been carried out. 
I need your advice, shall I inform all my previous and current employers about that to be aware or what? 

ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## aussiedream87

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I would like to know how the CO is doing the employment verification. I do not if he/ she will do it or not, so how could I know if it has been carried out.
> I need your advice, shall I inform all my previous and current employers about that to be aware or what?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: ???


Checks on employment are done randomly. It can be possible that you might not have any employment checks.. I havent seen anyone that I know who got their grants had checks. As far as I know they would email the employer to verify if the given documents are valid or not.


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi experts , my IELTS will be expiring in April 2017. I already applied for my visa on 26/09/2016. Co contact on 21/10/2016 for PCC, EMPLOYMENT LETTERS & MEDICALS. I upload all documents on Immi account on 16/11/2016. Till now no response . Do I have to resit IELTS again , if I wouldn't get the grant by April .


----------



## aussiedream87

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , my IELTS will be expiring in April 2017. I already applied for my visa on 26/09/2016. Co contact on 21/10/2016 for PCC, EMPLOYMENT LETTERS & MEDICALS. I upload all documents on Immi account on 16/11/2016. Till now no response . Do I have to resit IELTS again , if I wouldn't get the grant by April .


You have already submitted your docs so its all good. All the best


----------



## ibbz87

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I would like to know how the CO is doing the employment verification. I do not if he/ she will do it or not, so how could I know if it has been carried out.
> I need your advice, shall I inform all my previous and current employers about that to be aware or what?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: ???


i dont think so they'll be working on your case when they put it ok hold for pregnency issues

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , my IELTS will be expiring in April 2017. I already applied for my visa on 26/09/2016. Co contact on 21/10/2016 for PCC, EMPLOYMENT LETTERS & MEDICALS. I upload all documents on Immi account on 16/11/2016. Till now no response . Do I have to resit IELTS again , if I wouldn't get the grant by April .


Mate, there is no need to reappear IELTS as your case is already under process.
Cheers


Sent from i📱7


----------



## sultan_azam

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , my IELTS will be expiring in April 2017. I already applied for my visa on 26/09/2016. Co contact on 21/10/2016 for PCC, EMPLOYMENT LETTERS & MEDICALS. I upload all documents on Immi account on 16/11/2016. Till now no response . Do I have to resit IELTS again , if I wouldn't get the grant by April .


No problem with that. IELTS redo not required


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I would like to know how the CO is doing the employment verification. I do not if he/ she will do it or not, so how could I know if it has been carried out.
> I need your advice, shall I inform all my previous and current employers about that to be aware or what?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: ???


This may provide some glimpse of employment verification

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## Singh85

Guys any grants or co contact today ? Just need idea wether they started working ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## kaju

Singh85 said:


> Guys any grants or co contact today ? Just need idea wether they started working ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Because New Years Day fell on a Sunday, today (Monday 2 January) is also a Public Holiday throughout Australia. DIBP and all Federal Government Departments will be back working tomorrow.


----------



## Singh85

kaju said:


> Because New Years Day fell on a Sunday, today (Monday 2 January) is also a Public Holiday throughout Australia. DIBP and all Federal Government Departments will be back working tomorrow.


Thanks kaju sir. And moreover I need a valuable input from your side.
My wife is pregnant and we already gone through medical in July 2016 and declared pregnancy there. Till time I am waiting after1st co contact in August. 
Delivery is expected in March.
What you suggest shall I ask co in Feb end to put my case on hold or co already know about pregnancy.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## kaju

Singh85 said:


> Thanks kaju sir. And moreover I need a valuable input from your side.
> My wife is pregnant and we already gone through medical in July 2016 and declared pregnancy there. Till time I am waiting after1st co contact in August.
> Delivery is expected in March.
> What you suggest shall I ask co in Feb end to put my case on hold or co already know about pregnancy.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Case Officers don't always work on the same cases, although a new Case Officer should be aware of the situation - but it may be easier and safer just to remind them in February about the pregnancy and putting your case on hold.


----------



## Singh85

kaju said:


> Case Officers don't always work on the same cases, although a new Case Officer should be aware of the situation - but it may be easier and safer just to remind them in February about the pregnancy and putting your case on hold.


Thanks sir for your prompt reply.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## andreyx108b

aussiedream87 said:


> all the states have confirm holidays on 2nd Jan so I assume DIBP will be back on 3rd Jan.




DIBP yes.

Nsw will be off till the 9th.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Singh85 said:


> Guys any grants or co contact today ? Just need idea wether they started working ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


No mate. They will start working from tomorrow i.e. 3rd Jan


----------



## ausguy11

After visa lodging also, points for experience matters?

Like, a candidate with 10 points of experience will get grant first as compare to candidate with 5 points?


----------



## vikaschandra

ausguy11 said:


> After visa lodging also, points for experience matters?
> 
> Like, a candidate with 10 points of experience will get grant first as compare to candidate with 5 points?


No it does not work like that..visa grant depends on the authenticity, integrity and completeness of the documents. visa decision will be faster for people whose documents are as per requirement and clean.


----------



## Maddy07

*190 Invitations*

Hey Guys,

Can someone shed some light on how invitations work for NSW 190 State Sponsorship? Is it the first week of every month? I had applied on 11th Nov 2016 with 75 points in Accountancy..any idea when I may get an invite?

Also, I had applied for 189 Accountancy on 2nd October 2016..the invitations have really slowed down.. invites have been sent until 5th September. Does it usually slow around the end of the year? My current visa expires towards end of Jan..is that considered at all while sending invitations?


----------



## fromblr

*Nsw*

Hi All,

I am planning to try for Skilled Nominated(190) Visa.

I have IELTS over all 7.5.

3 years back i tried the same but i did not had enough points, back them i was accessesed as system administrator by ACT but that ANZsco code seems to be have removed now.

now 261111 Business Analyst or 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer seems to have same similar roles and responsibilities...please correct me if i am wrong

Thanks in advance


----------



## aminn_524

Hi all, I have some questions, it will be highly appreciated if you could answer , actually,I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, however, I am confused with this question 


ACS already assessed my qualification, unfortunately, they assessed my bachelor as associate degree, 

Your Master of Science in Software Engineering from Stafordshire University completed March
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from Islamic Azad University completed February 2011
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.

My first question is that do they still give me 15 points if I apply with my master? if so, do I still need to add my bachelor in this section :

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

and there are a lot of options, which one should I choose ?


----------



## vikaschandra

Maddy07 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can someone shed some light on how invitations work for NSW 190 State Sponsorship? Is it the first week of every month? I had applied on 11th Nov 2016 with 75 points in Accountancy..any idea when I may get an invite?
> 
> Also, I had applied for 189 Accountancy on 2nd October 2016..the invitations have really slowed down.. invites have been sent until 5th September. Does it usually slow around the end of the year? My current visa expires towards end of Jan..is that considered at all while sending invitations?


Unlike 189 there is no definite dates when the invitation for 190 is sent out. It solely depends on the state as when they would want to nominate an individual and send out invitations. 

There were some technical problems for pro rata invitation in the previous rounds but that was sorted out during second round in December. Considering your occupation is under pro rata which limits the number of invitation per round and in each round the applicants with higher points secure their Invites. 

The invitation has nothing to do with your current visa. If you get the invite before that you get bridging visa until a decision is made on your application.


----------



## andreyx108b

ausguy11 said:


> After visa lodging also, points for experience matters?
> 
> 
> 
> Like, a candidate with 10 points of experience will get grant first as compare to candidate with 5 points?




No. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arunkumar241

Hi,

I have recently applied for Victoria state nomination and waiting for response and still 8 weeks left.

Please anyone advise me on the below scenario.

I got positive skill assessment for 4.1 years out of overall 11 years of experience in the same industry from Vetassess.

Now the question is do I have to consider 4.1 or 11 years for the EOI points? Or both are different.

Apparently getting a tax assessment report for countries I worked like Dubai,Bahrain is difficult.

Even if I consider 4.1 years I'm getting 65 points including state sponsorship. Please share your experience.

Thanks a lot


----------



## prateik

Maddy07 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone shed some light on how invitations work for NSW 190 State Sponsorship? Is it the first week of every month? I had applied on 11th Nov 2016 with 75 points in Accountancy..any idea when I may get an invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had applied for 189 Accountancy on 2nd October 2016..the invitations have really slowed down.. invites have been sent until 5th September. Does it usually slow around the end of the year? My current visa expires towards end of Jan..is that considered at all while sending invitations?




With 75 points, you should've got your invitation in 190 (nsw) by now. (That's what I think). Please get your EOI for 190 checked by any immigration agent or expert friend. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddy07

prateik said:


> With 75 points, you should've got your invitation in 190 (nsw) by now. (That's what I think). Please get your EOI for 190 checked by any immigration agent or expert friend.
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I should have clarified. I had applied for 190 on 11th November with 75 points. Does it usually come within couple of months; especially for Accountancy?


----------



## aussiedream87

Maddy07 said:


> Thanks. I should have clarified. I had applied for 190 on 11th November with 75 points. Does it usually come within couple of months; especially for Accountancy?


You can check the timelines for your jobcode to get a better picture https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## abcbog

Dear expats,
My spouse application shows this message 'Health clearance provided - no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing timers for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examination in the meantime.'
What is the meaning of this message? for your information, the chest x-ray did not apply due to the pregnancy. Furthermore, the CO's first comment was asking for a letter from doctor about the pregnancy.

TIA
ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## meraprvisa

i lodged 190 NSW visa on 07Dec2016...

still waiting for CO allocation...

anyone with same scenario and received CO allocation email??

thanks for your help...


----------



## Jamil Sid

meraprvisa said:


> i lodged 190 NSW visa on 07Dec2016...
> 
> still waiting for CO allocation...
> 
> anyone with same scenario and received CO allocation email??
> 
> thanks for your help...


Dont worry about the CO allocation.
Might be your all the documents are the well align and you may get the direct grant.


----------



## vinodn007

meraprvisa said:


> i lodged 190 NSW visa on 07Dec2016...
> 
> still waiting for CO allocation...
> 
> anyone with same scenario and received CO allocation email??
> 
> thanks for your help...


I lodged on 30th Nov and no Co alloted or email yet.status is received.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## meraprvisa

Jamil Sid said:


> Dont worry about the CO allocation.
> Might be your all the documents are the well align and you may get the direct grant.



thanks Jamil.... hope for the best... and all the best to you...


----------



## meraprvisa

vinodn007 said:


> I lodged on 30th Nov and no Co alloted or email yet.status is received.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet



all the best.... i think CO allocation is according to ANZCO code... i guess but i m not sure....


----------



## Rohit R

*Happy New Year*

Happy New Year guys !! :dance:

Hope 2017 brings good luck to all of us and we get grants in coming months !! Cheers !!


----------



## vinodn007

190 has been quiet.3 grants in 189 today as per immitracker.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## rahejarajeev

vinodn007 said:


> 190 has been quiet.3 grants in 189 today as per immitracker.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


Thx for the update Vinod , it means things are moving now ....😊😊

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## andreyx108b

prateik said:


> With 75 points, you should've got your invitation in 190 (nsw) by now. (That's what I think). Please get your EOI for 190 checked by any immigration agent or expert friend.
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is no guarantee, many 70+5 are waiting. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aminn_524 said:


> Hi all, I have some questions, it will be highly appreciated if you could answer , actually,I am going to submit my EOI for subclass 190, however, I am confused with this question
> 
> 
> ACS already assessed my qualification, unfortunately, they assessed my bachelor as associate degree,
> 
> Your Master of Science in Software Engineering from Stafordshire University completed March
> 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from Islamic Azad University completed February 2011
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> My first question is that do they still give me 15 points if I apply with my master? if so, do I still need to add my bachelor in this section :
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> and there are a lot of options, which one should I choose ?


you can claim 15 points for qualification based on Master degree


----------



## jaspreet2108

By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.

Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.

I wish all of you best of luck.


----------



## sultan_azam

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Congratulations Jaspreet.... good luck


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Dear expats,
> My spouse application shows this message 'Health clearance provided - no action required
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalized. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing timers for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examination in the meantime.'
> What is the meaning of this message? for your information, the chest x-ray did not apply due to the pregnancy. Furthermore, the CO's first comment was asking for a letter from doctor about the pregnancy.
> 
> TIA
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: ???


Any ideas for my situation?


----------



## Mitul Patel

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife.


Congratulations Jaspreet !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Congratulations. Which team processed your case brother.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Mitul Patel

It seems christmas vacation is over for 190 now.
All d best to all of us !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations. Which team processed your case brother.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Team Adelaide


----------



## Jamil Sid

*I think Brisbane Team still on vacation. *


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Jaspreet !! All the best !!



jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


----------



## pgalla

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Congratulations Jaspreet! Yours was the first grant of the year in SC190 I guess! It gave me hopes!


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi experts , anyone have got Brisbane team contact number . I think they r way too slow.


----------



## jaspreet2108

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations. Which team processed your case brother.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Thanks 

Adelaide team processed my case. Wish you all the best.


----------



## rscorpio2001

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Congrats Jaspreet


----------



## rahejarajeev

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.


Congrats Jaspreet !


----------



## andreyx108b

jaspreet2108 said:


> By Waheguru Ji's grace, I have received 190 grant notification today morning for me and my wife. It took exactly 4 months and 2 CO contacts since lodging visa to get the grant. My initial entry date is 13th Sep 2017, exactly one year after my medicals.
> 
> Thanks to this forum for providing valuable information at right times and for the continuous motivation. I had planned to migrate to Australia in 2014 but lost hope somewhere by the end of 2014. I thought about it a lot and started the process again in May 2016. Now, by God's grace, I am planning to move there permanently in 2018.
> 
> I wish all of you best of luck.




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , anyone have got Brisbane team contact number . I think they r way too slow.


When you submitted your case?


----------



## Sunnipin

Case submitted 26/09/2016
Co contact 21/10/2016
Documents submitted 16/11/2016
Grant ???????


----------



## XyphDryne

Sorry, I just didn´t find a prober answer to my question.
So, we have this here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009
I have not been assessed yet, but it might be 225113. So,does this mean I have to click on "Group 2212", because it contains everything starting from 2212?? with these numbers? Or to be in that range to be precise ..from 2212 up to 2334?? "

And also, does this mean, I have to have at least 70 points to be considered anyway? In all states?

Or do I totally misunderstand? (I guess so)

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rash6

Hi, I have applied for 26314(Software Tester) for Victoria and NSW in Sep 2016. I have a total score of 75 points including state sponsorship. I haven't received any response from either of the state. 
Now my consultancy asks me to apply for subclass 489 for Adelaide. Could anyone guide me as to what is the best approach.


----------



## Abdul123455

Be patient u will get picked up. Don't be in a hurry and apply for something which is less worthy when u actually are able to get the right one. 
75 points one get picked up easily. It's just a matter of time . It was holiday season from the past 2 weeks due to which many offices were closed.
Thanks


----------



## amanaksh

Hello friends
Any idea about my case
Lodge visa 1 oct 2016 onshore 
1st CO contacted 14 Oct ( spouse english form 80 and relationship doc)
Provided on 24 Nov

2nd CO contacted 2 Dec
Spouse PCC 
Provided on 23 Dec

Waiting for grant


----------



## pbad2305

Can you submit a work experience or relieving letter instead of reference letter as India doesn't follow the reference letter system on company letter head? Also Can you additional to relieving letters from previous firms submit a copy of the references shared with the respective assessment body e.g.. AIM?

Please guide. Thanks


----------



## BulletAK

XyphDryne said:


> Sorry, I just didn´t find a prober answer to my question.
> So, we have this here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009
> I have not been assessed yet, but it might be 225113. So,does this mean I have to click on "Group 2212", because it contains everything starting from 2212?? with these numbers? Or to be in that range to be precise ..from 2212 up to 2334?? "
> 
> And also, does this mean, I have to have at least 70 points to be considered anyway? In all states?
> 
> Or do I totally misunderstand? (I guess so)
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


The group number are the initial 4 digits of your ANZSCO Occupation code. If you can be assessed in 225113 then in your case it would be _Group 2251_. If your group is not in that sheet that means your occupation is *NON-PRO RATA* and you will get invitation with even 60 points within few rounds after submitting an EOI, if your occupation group hasn't reached its ceiling yet.

If you wish to check the ceiling number of your occupation group, check the _Occupation ceilings_ tab here and search for your occupation group i.e. _2251_.

Hope this helps!


----------



## vinodn007

Is there a number we can call to get status update on our application.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## kpandey

rash6 said:


> Hi, I have applied for 26314(Software Tester) for Victoria and NSW in Sep 2016. I have a total score of 75 points including state sponsorship. I haven't received any response from either of the state.
> Now my consultancy asks me to apply for subclass 489 for Adelaide. Could anyone guide me as to what is the best approach.


I got an invitation from NSW after 5 months of submitting EOI for same code(261314). I suggest you wait for a response from either VIC or NSW because you have a good score of 75 points so application will be picked up.


----------



## BulletAK

vinodn007 said:


> Is there a number we can call to get status update on our application.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


What makes you to call in so hurry after just a month? DIBP official processing time is 3 months for an application. Do you mind if people ping you up before the requested deadline? How will you feel?


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi experts , Anyone knows Brisbane team contact number


----------



## XyphDryne

BulletAK said:


> Hope this helps!


Thanks a lot, Bullet. This really was very informative. Although I made a mistake in forgetting to tell something. My job would be on the CSOL, not SOL. 
Does a list like the one you showed me or such a Google Docs document exist for CSOL as well? And in the Google file, there are also numbers of the accepted visa entires. These are the total amount of..what? SOL? SOL and CSOL? 

Since with my job I could only get sponsored by NT or SA, my chances seem to be pretty bad.

Anyway, thanks again for your reply!


----------



## BulletAK

XyphDryne said:


> Thanks a lot, Bullet. This really was very informative. Although I made a mistake in forgetting to tell something. My job would be on the CSOL, not SOL.
> Does a list like the one you showed me or such a Google Docs document exist for CSOL as well? And in the Google file, there are also numbers of the accepted visa entires. These are the total amount of..what? SOL? SOL and CSOL?
> 
> Since with my job I could only get sponsored by NT or SA, my chances seem to be pretty bad.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for your reply!


SOL list refers to 189 visa while CSOL refers to state sponsored visas. If we talk about PR visas then it covers 190 with CSOL.

The sheet you are referring to is only for 189 visa. 

190 visa invitations don't have any invitation rounds so no sheet can be created like that one. It totally depends on the states when they sponsor you. Now every state has different criteria of selection. You need to visit that state's website and check the requirements for your occupation.

The visa entries are basically the number of invitations issued to submit visa applications. But as said previously, that doesn't apply to you since you will be belonging to 190 visa, if considering PR.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kd87

humbertomn said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Unfortunately, if you have applied less than 3 months ago, they won't give you any information over the phone, just the default "You have to wait, etc...".
> 
> Hopefully you will get a response soon


I am close to the 3 month timeframe. I applied on Oct 13th and by jan 14th my application would have crossed 90 days. I want to contact them for an update on jan 14th. Is there a number i can call them at or should i email them and hope they reply to it? my application is with the Adelaide Team.


----------



## Sunnipin

Adelaide is quite faster team as compared to bisbane.


----------



## vinodn007

BulletAK said:


> What makes you to call in so hurry after just a month? DIBP official processing time is 3 months for an application. Do you mind if people ping you up before the requested deadline? How will you feel?


Agree.but u presumed it is for me and rightly so. My brother in law has applied 3 months back with no contact hence I was checking for a number to call.he is not on the forum.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## pradip

Hi pls guide..what R the chances of invitation from state sponsorship ....point
Age-25
Education-20
W.E-10
Languages-0
Pls ... guides... assessment awaiting?


Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

vinodn007 said:


> Agree.but u presumed it is for me and rightly so. My brother in law has applied 3 months back with no contact hence I was checking for a number to call.he is not on the forum.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet




Are you referring to this timeline posted above?

The above timeline says visa filed on 30th November. 

If 3 months have passed, better to write them in soft notes asking for update and they will surely update. The thing is, December and almost half of January is mostly packed up with holidays and many COs do take annual leaves as well. So it takes some time to finalise applications lodged right before or after during this period.


----------



## humbleman1580

*Need Advice*

Dear Experts

I lodged my application in the last week of August 2016 and front loaded every paper (PCC, Medicals, Employment documents). Till date, I haven't heard anything from DIBP. No CO contact, no communication? is it quite normal or its really worth worrying? Need advice.


----------



## vinodn007

BulletAK said:


> Are you referring to this timeline posted above?
> 
> The above timeline says visa filed on 30th November.
> 
> If 3 months have passed, better to write them in soft notes asking for update and they will surely update. The thing is, December and almost half of January is mostly packed up with holidays and many COs do take annual leaves as well. So it takes some time to finalise applications lodged right before or after during this period.


30th Nov is my time line and I will off course need to wait at least 3 months.do you know which email address to write to.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## BulletAK

vinodn007 said:


> 30th Nov is my time line and I will off course need to wait at least 3 months.do you know which email address to write to.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


[email protected]


----------



## vinodn007

BulletAK said:


> [email protected]


Thanks a lot.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## vinodn007

BulletAK said:


> Are you referring to this timeline posted above?
> 
> The above timeline says visa filed on 30th November.
> 
> If 3 months have passed, better to write them in soft notes asking for update and they will surely update. The thing is, December and almost half of January is mostly packed up with holidays and many COs do take annual leaves as well. So it takes some time to finalise applications lodged right before or after during this period.


So it is possible that a application is alloted to a CO and he/she is on leave hence no update.as many others are being contacted by CO and also grants being given.So I presume it is because your particular CO is on leave hence the delay.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## BulletAK

vinodn007 said:


> So it is possible that a application is alloted to a CO and he/she is on leave hence no update.as many others are being contacted by CO and also grants being given.So I presume it is because your particular CO is on leave hence the delay.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


Cant exactly say.. It might be because of other reasons like security / external checks etc. Only CO knows and they wont share the status clearly anyhow. They don't deliberately hold the application for no reason, their are causes behind delays and any day can be yours.

Hope for the best.


----------



## vinodn007

BulletAK said:


> Cant exactly say.. It might be because of other reasons like security / external checks etc. Only CO knows and they wont share the status clearly anyhow. They don't deliberately hold the application for no reason, their are causes behind delays and any day can be yours.
> 
> Hope for the best.


You are right.we can only know so much.rest process is unknown and I am sure there is a pocess they follow.i just want to ensure that there is nothing pending from my end that is stopping the progress otherwise I understand there is a time line and we have to wait which is the only option.but seeing a received status for those who have crossed 3 months is not easy.at least for those whom CO has contacted they are sure that their application has been picked up and being worked upon.for those who have uploaded everything and only seeing a received status is not very easy.

EOI SA-190 
Anzco-135112 
SA application-18th August 2016
SA nomination received-13th October 2016
Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
Application Status-Received
Medical done-10th Dec 2016
No CO contact yet


----------



## BulletAK

vinodn007 said:


> You are right.we can only know so much.rest process is unknown and I am sure there is a pocess they follow.i just want to ensure that there is nothing pending from my end that is stopping the progress otherwise I understand there is a time line and we have to wait which is the only option.but seeing a received status for those who have crossed 3 months is not easy.at least for those whom CO has contacted they are sure that their application has been picked up and being worked upon.for those who have uploaded everything and only seeing a received status is not very easy.
> 
> EOI SA-190
> Anzco-135112
> SA application-18th August 2016
> SA nomination received-13th October 2016
> Visa filed-30th Nov 2016
> Application Status-Received
> Medical done-10th Dec 2016
> No CO contact yet


I understand your concern. In this situation, you may ask by writing them if any thing is left to be uploaded or the status of the application if it has been assigned to any CO yet.

They would surely respond you.

Best of luck!


----------



## sultan_azam

XyphDryne said:


> Sorry, I just didn´t find a prober answer to my question.
> So, we have this here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009
> I have not been assessed yet, but it might be 225113. So,does this mean I have to click on "Group 2212", because it contains everything starting from 2212?? with these numbers? Or to be in that range to be precise ..from 2212 up to 2334?? "
> 
> And also, does this mean, I have to have at least 70 points to be considered anyway? In all states?
> 
> Or do I totally misunderstand? (I guess so)
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


i think 225113 is not covered in that file

besides this if you make a quick search on https://www.anzscosearch.com/search you will find that 225113 is open in Northern Territory for 190 & 489 and on SA supplementary list for 190 & 489

read this to understand supplementary list - Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## MNG2020

Dear ,
please help me at this hard situation, I submitted my visa application and was surprised later there are some silly mistakes at my application like, 
1- At question , Is family member (My wife) currently or have they ever been known by any other name?
I wrote No instead of Yes.Because her name changed after marriage but I forgot this point.

2- At question ,about my wife age under 18 ? It seemed that I ticked yes instead No!

3- At question , Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
4- At question , Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
5- At question , Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
I wrote yes, Is it correct because I finished my Bachelor degree only.
6- At question , Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? - For all my employments companies 
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
Please Please advise me what should I do and how to rectify these stupid mistakes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rash6 said:


> Hi, I have applied for 26314(Software Tester) for Victoria and NSW in Sep 2016. I have a total score of 75 points including state sponsorship. I haven't received any response from either of the state.
> Now my consultancy asks me to apply for subclass 489 for Adelaide. Could anyone guide me as to what is the best approach.


yeah it seems Victoria & NSw arent nominating 261314 anymore, it is open in supplementary list for SA, 

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply


----------



## sultan_azam

BulletAK said:


> What makes you to call in so hurry after just a month? DIBP official processing time is 3 months for an application. Do you mind if people ping you up before the requested deadline? How will you feel?


when does this 3 months timeline starts ?? day of visa application or day information is provided


any concrete idea ???


----------



## BulletAK

sultan_azam said:


> when does this 3 months timeline starts ?? day of visa application or day information is provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any concrete idea ???




When the application is submitted. However, if CO ask for further documents then probably the application might get delayed a little further bcoz CO needs time to validate that provided information. 

That is why a complete list of documents is already provided by DIBP and they strongly recommend to submit a decision ready application, in order to avoid further delay.


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I lodged my application in the last week of August 2016 and front loaded every paper (PCC, Medicals, Employment documents). Till date, I haven't heard anything from DIBP. No CO contact, no communication? is it quite normal or its really worth worrying? Need advice.


it is worth worrying but that wont help as DIBP verifies documents on case to case basis and the timelines vary, all you can do is wait for the outcome

all the best, i wish it gets finalised for you soon


----------



## sultan_azam

BulletAK said:


> When the application is submitted. However, if CO ask for further documents then probably the application might get delayed a little further bcoz CO needs time to validate that provided information.
> 
> That is why a complete list of documents is already provided by DIBP and they strongly recommend to submit a decision ready application, in order to avoid further delay.


I am confused when to start counting the days, i provided last requested information in November and that wasnt such a thing which needs to be validated in this depth. it was medicals for my new born child which is already vetted by panel physician.

thanks for your reply


----------



## MNG2020

Sultan, please if you have any idea about my questions kindly tell me? Thanks Br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

sultan_azam said:


> I am confused when to start counting the days, i provided last requested information in November and that wasnt such a thing which needs to be validated in this depth. it was medicals for my new born child which is already vetted by panel physician.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply




I would just advise you not to ping them before 3 months (counting from visa lodgement date). 

Hope it will come by time, better to have some patience.

This is what I have seen in this forum. Pinging them before 3 months will delay further for sure and even you wont get any proper update either you call or email.


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear ,
> please help me at this hard situation, I submitted my visa application and was surprised later there are some silly mistakes at my application like,
> 1- At question , Is family member (My wife) currently or have they ever been known by any other name?
> I wrote No instead of Yes.Because her name changed after marriage but I forgot this point. *mention correction in form 1023*
> 
> 2- At question ,about my wife age under 18 ? It seemed that I ticked yes instead No!
> *mention correction in form 1023*
> 3- At question , Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !) *i think blank is equivalent to NO, but lets wait for expert comment on this*
> 4- At question , Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
> It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !) *as said for Q.3*
> 5- At question , Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
> I wrote yes, Is it correct because I finished my Bachelor degree only. *correct*
> 6- At question , Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? - For all my employments companies
> It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !) *are you claiming points for these experiences ?? if yes then mention in form 1023*
> Please Please advise me what should I do and how to rectify these stupid mistakes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


comments inline


----------



## MNG2020

Thanks a lot dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

BulletAK said:


> I would just advise you not to ping them before 3 months (counting from visa lodgement date).
> 
> Hope it will come by time, better to have some patience.
> 
> This is what I have seen in this forum. Pinging them before 3 months will delay further for sure and even you wont get any proper update either you call or email.


thanks once again

it is one year from visa lodge and 2 months from last information provided

i am not in mood to contact them for visa status, i will let them check check and recheck

my post was to get knowledge about when actually 3 months starts


----------



## XyphDryne

Once again, thank you so very much. This really helps me. Thanks 4 your kind help.



BulletAK said:


> SOL list refers to 189 visa while CSOL refers to state sponsored visas. If we talk about PR visas then it covers 190 with CSOL.
> 
> The sheet you are referring to is only for 189 visa.
> 
> 190 visa invitations don't have any invitation rounds so no sheet can be created like that one. It totally depends on the states when they sponsor you. Now every state has different criteria of selection. You need to visit that state's website and check the requirements for your occupation.
> 
> The visa entries are basically the number of invitations issued to submit visa applications. But as said previously, that doesn't apply to you since you will be belonging to 190 visa, if considering PR.
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## MNG2020

Only I'll collect all incorrect information at one form 1023, am I right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Each milestone, i.e lodged, docs requested. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Only I'll collect all incorrect information at one form 1023, am I right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Each milestone, i.e lodged, docs requested.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


So, the counter is reset to zero once we provide the requested information


----------



## MNG2020

Thanks once again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

sultan_azam said:


> thanks once again
> 
> 
> 
> it is one year from visa lodge and 2 months from last information provided
> 
> 
> 
> i am not in mood to contact them for visa status, i will let them check check and recheck
> 
> 
> 
> my post was to get knowledge about when actually 3 months starts




Well your case differs from the normal one. Ideally a decision ready application is normally finalised within 3 months time frame but since you included a new born baby in between, so it caused your application to be on hold.

I don't have any idea when it gets picked up again for assessment. But hope you get it soon. 

Best of luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> So, the counter is reset to zero once we provide the requested information




Officially not, but, usually after request it takes 6-12 weeks to get a response after co request, within the sane time you can get a grant after lodge(potentially)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

BulletAK said:


> Well your case differs from the normal one. Ideally a decision ready application is normally finalised within 3 months time frame but since you included a new born baby in between, so it caused your application to be on hold.
> 
> I don't have any idea when it gets picked up again for assessment. But hope you get it soon.
> 
> Best of luck!


i wish they have completed all other checks viz employment verification, security checks in the meanwhile


----------



## andreyx108b

BulletAK said:


> Well your case differs from the normal one. Ideally a decision ready application is normally finalised within 3 months time frame but since you included a new born baby in between, so it caused your application to be on hold.
> 
> I don't have any idea when it gets picked up again for assessment. But hope you get it soon.
> 
> Best of luck!




I dont think adding a newborn has much impact. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Thanks Andy & Bullet for giving your views on the matter


----------



## ausguy11

Somehow my agent has created two duplicate sections while uploading documents

Section name is : CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF

So in immiaccount it looks like

****************First section ************************
CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
RECEIVED 2
FORM80.pdf
PCC.pdf

****** Duplicate one *************
CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
RECEIVED 0

Should i attach form80 and PCC document in duplicate section too?


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> Somehow my agent has created two duplicate sections while uploading documents
> 
> Section name is : CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
> 
> So in immiaccount it looks like
> 
> ****************First section ************************
> CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
> RECEIVED 2
> FORM80.pdf
> PCC.pdf
> 
> ****** Duplicate one *************
> CHARACTER EVIDENCE OF
> RECEIVED 0
> 
> Should i attach form80 and PCC document in duplicate section too?


I think providing once is enough


----------



## ausguy11

sultan_azam said:


> I think providing once is enough


It will not impact much .. Right?


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> It will not impact much .. Right?


right, are your sure it is the same heading in 2 sections ??


----------



## MNG2020

Dear Sultan, I checked my immi-account page and I found there's link inside it ( update us) which include options one of them incorrect information, may I use it instead of form 1023?
Thanks for your patience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Sultan, I checked my immi-account page and I found there's link inside it ( update us) which include options one of them incorrect information, may I use it instead of form 1023?
> Thanks for your patience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, you can use the one inside immiaccount, it will save time


----------



## MNG2020

Thanks for your quickly reply .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Writepa

I think u need to correct 1 and 2 as others say. For 3,4 and 6 I also ticked like u but when printing application for checking, it also appears blank like yours even the online application inputs are correct. 


QUOTE=ghazali2020;11705961]Dear ,
please help me at this hard situation, I submitted my visa application and was surprised later there are some silly mistakes at my application like, 
1- At question , Is family member (My wife) currently or have they ever been known by any other name?
I wrote No instead of Yes.Because her name changed after marriage but I forgot this point.

2- At question ,about my wife age under 18 ? It seemed that I ticked yes instead No!

3- At question , Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa? for 3,4 and 6, i think i got the same problem like you. i also tick No to question 3 but when i printed application after filled to double check before
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
4- At question , Is this applicant claiming partner skills points?
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
5- At question , Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
I wrote yes, Is it correct because I finished my Bachelor degree only.
6- At question , Is the applicant claiming points for this employment? - For all my employments companies 
It appears blank ( even I'm sure I wrote NO !)
Please Please advise me what should I do and how to rectify these stupid mistakes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## humbleman1580

*need advice*

Thanks for your words. Do i need to mark an email to them to ask the status? Its more than four months. whats the right time to remind them?


----------



## ausguy11

sultan_azam said:


> right, are your sure it is the same heading in 2 sections ??


Yes its the same heading


----------



## Writepa

*Grant*

Hi all,

I got the grant today from the Brisbane Team. I think you will all come to that point soon, just a matter of time. 

I don't have experience in the process, as I have to read advice from various threads but here are some small points I learn from my process. This might not apply to all. 

- Officers do read email although they might not reply you: When the CO asked me to submit additional documents (Form 815), I submitted it through ImmiAccount only. Yesterday (jan 5), I decided to send the form 815 to the email that they sent me earlier and today (jan 6), I received the grant. It could be co-incidence only that it's time to continue to process my case, one might say. But in the email i sent i put the subject FORM 815 HEALTH UNDERTAKING , instead just my name and the case #...because I know for people signing form 815, the Initial date to enter Australia is shorted (6 months since medical day) so when reading tons of emails, they might pick up my email first to process. So for people that have been waiting above 3 months, I think when writing to the GSM office, you might want to put a eye-catching SUBJECT, beside your name and reference number. Because I think they receive a lot of emails every day. But I think we should only email when it passed the deadline. 

- Work reference: I didn't receive any employment, and neither my boss. Perhaps, because the Reference letter is done by my boss, CEO and on the company letter head and very detailed with job description in each position and salary earned in each position. So probably the officer feels it's credible enough so they dont check the reference. I just need to attach the latest 2 year bank statement, highlighting the salary payment each month. Officer didn't ask for my tax documents. (but if you have it, submit it. I dont know where to ask for it so I dont submit it). 

- I upload all documents medical, resume, PCC, form 80, form 1221 for me and my husband. I think that do save time. In case you are not in a hurry, you can delay medical later until asked. 

- VETASSESS URGENCY REQUEST: File for Urgency if needed. When I submit for Vetassess, it is 11 July and normally it takes at least 3 months to know the result. Since I plan to submit for ACT nomination and ACT says they will revise the SOL list end of August, which gave me less than 2 months to get Vetassess result. I decided to file for Vetassess urgency request. In the first reply, they said NO, because change of SOL is not a valid reason for filing urgency request. They also noted that in their website. I was about to give up but then decided to try one more time. I said, I agreed with you that change in SOL might not a valid reason because you are not responsible for that but for my occupation, ACT is the only state left that nominate that occupation, ACT just happened to re-open on July 4th and they will re-assess the SOL by end of August. You accept urgency request when IELTS result near the expiry date for example, but in case of IELTS, if expired, people can retake. But for my occupation, once it's closed, I can never come to Australia. Surprisingly, they replied and said will process my case with urgency and I got the result after 28 days. In Sep, ACT did remove my occupation from their SOL. 

Below is my timeline
23112: Financial Investment Manager
Points: 55+5
11 July 16: Submit application to Vetassess
9 Aug 16: Received Positive Outcome
13 Aug 16: IELTS Result Received ; Average 7.5; L8.5, R: 8, W: 6.5, S: 7
17 Aug 16: EOI
21 Aug 16: ACT application
13 Oct 16: ACT Nomination Received
16-25 Nov 16: Medicals
30 Nov 16: Visa Lodge
20 Dec 16: CO Assigned - Brisbane Team - Asked to sign Form 815 Health Undertaking 
21 Dec 16: Submit Form 815 through Immiaccount
6 Jan 2017: Grant Received
IED: 28 May 2017

I Wish you all luck.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Writepa !!  Good luck!!



Writepa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the grant today from the Brisbane Team. I think you will all come to that point soon, just a matter of time.
> 
> I don't have experience in the process, as I have to read advice from various threads but here are some small points I learn from my process. This might not apply to all.
> 
> - Officers do read email although they might not reply you: When the CO asked me to submit additional documents (Form 815), I submitted it through ImmiAccount only. Yesterday (jan 5), I decided to send the form 815 to the email that they sent me earlier and today (jan 6), I received the grant. It could be co-incidence only that it's time to continue to process my case, one might say. But in the email i sent i put the subject FORM 815 HEALTH UNDERTAKING , instead just my name and the case #...because I know for people signing form 815, the Initial date to enter Australia is shorted (6 months since medical day) so when reading tons of emails, they might pick up my email first to process. So for people that have been waiting above 3 months, I think when writing to the GSM office, you might want to put a eye-catching SUBJECT, beside your name and reference number. Because I think they receive a lot of emails every day. But I think we should only email when it passed the deadline.
> 
> - Work reference: I didn't receive any employment, and neither my boss. Perhaps, because the Reference letter is done by my boss, CEO and on the company letter head and very detailed with job description in each position and salary earned in each position. So probably the officer feels it's credible enough so they dont check the reference. I just need to attach the latest 2 year bank statement, highlighting the salary payment each month. Officer didn't ask for my tax documents. (but if you have it, submit it. I dont know where to ask for it so I dont submit it).
> 
> - I upload all documents medical, resume, PCC, form 80, form 1221 for me and my husband. I think that do save time. In case you are not in a hurry, you can delay medical later until asked.
> 
> - VETASSESS URGENCY REQUEST: File for Urgency if needed. When I submit for Vetassess, it is 11 July and normally it takes at least 3 months to know the result. Since I plan to submit for ACT nomination and ACT says they will revise the SOL list end of August, which gave me less than 2 months to get Vetassess result. I decided to file for Vetassess urgency request. In the first reply, they said NO, because change of SOL is not a valid reason for filing urgency request. They also noted that in their website. I was about to give up but then decided to try one more time. I said, I agreed with you that change in SOL might not a valid reason because you are not responsible for that but for my occupation, ACT is the only state left that nominate that occupation, ACT just happened to re-open on July 4th and they will re-assess the SOL by end of August. You accept urgency request when IELTS result near the expiry date for example, but in case of IELTS, if expired, people can retake. But for my occupation, once it's closed, I can never come to Australia. Surprisingly, they replied and said will process my case with urgency and I got the result after 28 days. In Sep, ACT did remove my occupation from their SOL.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 23112: Financial Investment Manager
> Points: 55+5
> 11 July 16: Submit application to Vetassess
> 9 Aug 16: Received Positive Outcome
> 13 Aug 16: IELTS Result Received ; Average 7.5; L8.5, R: 8, W: 6.5, S: 7
> 17 Aug 16: EOI
> 21 Aug 16: ACT application
> 13 Oct 16: ACT Nomination Received
> 16-25 Nov 16: Medicals
> 30 Nov 16: Visa Lodge
> 20 Dec 16: CO Assigned - Brisbane Team - Asked to sign Form 815 Health Undertaking
> 21 Dec 16: Submit Form 815 through Immiaccount
> 6 Jan 2017: Grant Received
> IED: 28 May 2017
> 
> I Wish you all luck.


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> when does this 3 months timeline starts ?? day of visa application or day information is provided
> 
> 
> any concrete idea ???


According to DIBP - The 3 months window applies when your application is fully submitted i.e. all document inline. I guess till the CO is satisfied that he has all documents we should assume that 3 months timeline starts from the date of Visa application.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards

Please have a look at section: Service standards relevant to individuals -> Visa applications

Thanks.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations wriepa !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Writepa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the grant today from the Brisbane Team. I think you will all come to that point soon, just a matter of time.
> 
> I don't have experience in the process, as I have to read advice from various threads but here are some small points I learn from my process. This might not apply to all.
> 
> - Officers do read email although they might not reply you: When the CO asked me to submit additional documents (Form 815), I submitted it through ImmiAccount only. Yesterday (jan 5), I decided to send the form 815 to the email that they sent me earlier and today (jan 6), I received the grant. It could be co-incidence only that it's time to continue to process my case, one might say. But in the email i sent i put the subject FORM 815 HEALTH UNDERTAKING , instead just my name and the case #...because I know for people signing form 815, the Initial date to enter Australia is shorted (6 months since medical day) so when reading tons of emails, they might pick up my email first to process. So for people that have been waiting above 3 months, I think when writing to the GSM office, you might want to put a eye-catching SUBJECT, beside your name and reference number. Because I think they receive a lot of emails every day. But I think we should only email when it passed the deadline.
> 
> - Work reference: I didn't receive any employment, and neither my boss. Perhaps, because the Reference letter is done by my boss, CEO and on the company letter head and very detailed with job description in each position and salary earned in each position. So probably the officer feels it's credible enough so they dont check the reference. I just need to attach the latest 2 year bank statement, highlighting the salary payment each month. Officer didn't ask for my tax documents. (but if you have it, submit it. I dont know where to ask for it so I dont submit it).
> 
> - I upload all documents medical, resume, PCC, form 80, form 1221 for me and my husband. I think that do save time. In case you are not in a hurry, you can delay medical later until asked.
> 
> - VETASSESS URGENCY REQUEST: File for Urgency if needed. When I submit for Vetassess, it is 11 July and normally it takes at least 3 months to know the result. Since I plan to submit for ACT nomination and ACT says they will revise the SOL list end of August, which gave me less than 2 months to get Vetassess result. I decided to file for Vetassess urgency request. In the first reply, they said NO, because change of SOL is not a valid reason for filing urgency request. They also noted that in their website. I was about to give up but then decided to try one more time. I said, I agreed with you that change in SOL might not a valid reason because you are not responsible for that but for my occupation, ACT is the only state left that nominate that occupation, ACT just happened to re-open on July 4th and they will re-assess the SOL by end of August. You accept urgency request when IELTS result near the expiry date for example, but in case of IELTS, if expired, people can retake. But for my occupation, once it's closed, I can never come to Australia. Surprisingly, they replied and said will process my case with urgency and I got the result after 28 days. In Sep, ACT did remove my occupation from their SOL.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 23112: Financial Investment Manager
> Points: 55+5
> 11 July 16: Submit application to Vetassess
> 9 Aug 16: Received Positive Outcome
> 13 Aug 16: IELTS Result Received ; Average 7.5; L8.5, R: 8, W: 6.5, S: 7
> 17 Aug 16: EOI
> 21 Aug 16: ACT application
> 13 Oct 16: ACT Nomination Received
> 16-25 Nov 16: Medicals
> 30 Nov 16: Visa Lodge
> 20 Dec 16: CO Assigned - Brisbane Team - Asked to sign Form 815 Health Undertaking
> 21 Dec 16: Submit Form 815 through Immiaccount
> 6 Jan 2017: Grant Received
> IED: 28 May 2017
> 
> I Wish you all luck.


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## Writepa

thank you all.


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi experts , My ielts are expiring in couple of months . Will it be a good idea to inform dibp via email to finalise my application before expiring of ielts , if possible . I lodge my application on 26/09/2016. Please advice me experts.


----------



## dreamsanj

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , My ielts are expiring in couple of months . Will it be a good idea to inform dibp via email to finalise my application before expiring of ielts , if possible . I lodge my application on 26/09/2016. Please advice me experts.


No Need. your visa is lodged.. they will not care for it now.


----------



## amitshetye

Hi Experts,
I am planning to start Asutralia PR process by my own. How difficult / Easy it is? Can you also please provide me step by step ?


Regards,
Amit


----------



## riteshbv

Hi All,

Its been close to 6 months now the week i lodged my Visa.

I have tried multiple times to write mails to CO through agent asking about status.

Anyone on same page for ICT Business Analyst code.

Regards,
Ritesh


----------



## ausguy11

CO approached you for some specific document ?



riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been close to 6 months now the week i lodged my Visa.
> 
> I have tried multiple times to write mails to CO through agent asking about status.
> 
> Anyone on same page for ICT Business Analyst code.
> 
> Regards,
> Ritesh


----------



## Writepa

amitshetye said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am planning to start Asutralia PR process by my own. How difficult / Easy it is? Can you also please provide me step by step ?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


there are plenty steps but first you need to calculate if you have enough points. Check through dibp website. 
you need to see if your occupation is in any list. Check https://www.anzscosearch.com/search. then follow the state that nominates that occupation to see the requirement. 
Check which institution will assess your skill
File for EOi through skillselect
take iekts

search to see if any thread shows you step by step but basically you have to read.


----------



## amitshetye

Writepa said:


> there are plenty steps but first you need to calculate if you have enough points. Check through dibp website.
> you need to see if your occupation is in any list. Check then follow the state that nominates that occupation to see the requirement.
> Check which institution will assess your skill
> File for EOi through skillselect
> take iekts
> 
> search to see if any thread shows you step by step but basically you have to read.


I have overall 6.5 IELTS score and eligible for 190 only. I am having overall 13+yrs in IT and ANZSCO is 261111.

--Amit


----------



## amitshetye

amitshetye said:


> I have overall 6.5 IELTS score and eligible for 190 only. I am having overall 13+yrs in IT and ANZSCO is 261111.
> 
> --Amit


Do we have any whats app group for 189/190 visa lodge?


----------



## sultan_azam

Writepa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the grant today from the Brisbane Team. I think you will all come to that point soon, just a matter of time.
> 
> I don't have experience in the process, as I have to read advice from various threads but here are some small points I learn from my process. This might not apply to all.
> 
> - Officers do read email although they might not reply you: When the CO asked me to submit additional documents (Form 815), I submitted it through ImmiAccount only. Yesterday (jan 5), I decided to send the form 815 to the email that they sent me earlier and today (jan 6), I received the grant. It could be co-incidence only that it's time to continue to process my case, one might say. But in the email i sent i put the subject FORM 815 HEALTH UNDERTAKING , instead just my name and the case #...because I know for people signing form 815, the Initial date to enter Australia is shorted (6 months since medical day) so when reading tons of emails, they might pick up my email first to process. So for people that have been waiting above 3 months, I think when writing to the GSM office, you might want to put a eye-catching SUBJECT, beside your name and reference number. Because I think they receive a lot of emails every day. But I think we should only email when it passed the deadline.
> 
> - Work reference: I didn't receive any employment, and neither my boss. Perhaps, because the Reference letter is done by my boss, CEO and on the company letter head and very detailed with job description in each position and salary earned in each position. So probably the officer feels it's credible enough so they dont check the reference. I just need to attach the latest 2 year bank statement, highlighting the salary payment each month. Officer didn't ask for my tax documents. (but if you have it, submit it. I dont know where to ask for it so I dont submit it).
> 
> - I upload all documents medical, resume, PCC, form 80, form 1221 for me and my husband. I think that do save time. In case you are not in a hurry, you can delay medical later until asked.
> 
> - VETASSESS URGENCY REQUEST: File for Urgency if needed. When I submit for Vetassess, it is 11 July and normally it takes at least 3 months to know the result. Since I plan to submit for ACT nomination and ACT says they will revise the SOL list end of August, which gave me less than 2 months to get Vetassess result. I decided to file for Vetassess urgency request. In the first reply, they said NO, because change of SOL is not a valid reason for filing urgency request. They also noted that in their website. I was about to give up but then decided to try one more time. I said, I agreed with you that change in SOL might not a valid reason because you are not responsible for that but for my occupation, ACT is the only state left that nominate that occupation, ACT just happened to re-open on July 4th and they will re-assess the SOL by end of August. You accept urgency request when IELTS result near the expiry date for example, but in case of IELTS, if expired, people can retake. But for my occupation, once it's closed, I can never come to Australia. Surprisingly, they replied and said will process my case with urgency and I got the result after 28 days. In Sep, ACT did remove my occupation from their SOL.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 23112: Financial Investment Manager
> Points: 55+5
> 11 July 16: Submit application to Vetassess
> 9 Aug 16: Received Positive Outcome
> 13 Aug 16: IELTS Result Received ; Average 7.5; L8.5, R: 8, W: 6.5, S: 7
> 17 Aug 16: EOI
> 21 Aug 16: ACT application
> 13 Oct 16: ACT Nomination Received
> 16-25 Nov 16: Medicals
> 30 Nov 16: Visa Lodge
> 20 Dec 16: CO Assigned - Brisbane Team - Asked to sign Form 815 Health Undertaking
> 21 Dec 16: Submit Form 815 through Immiaccount
> 6 Jan 2017: Grant Received
> IED: 28 May 2017
> 
> I Wish you all luck.


Hey mate, congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> According to DIBP - The 3 months window applies when your application is fully submitted i.e. all document inline. I guess till the CO is satisfied that he has all documents we should assume that 3 months timeline starts from the date of Visa application.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards
> 
> Please have a look at section: Service standards relevant to individuals -> Visa applications
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks Vinay, this seems logical


----------



## sultan_azam

amitshetye said:


> Hi Experts,
> I am planning to start Asutralia PR process by my own. How difficult / Easy it is? Can you also please provide me step by step ?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


1. Select an Occupation Code based on your work profile
2. Arrange documents - reference letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, bank a/c statements, education documents, passport etc
3. Get through with English test if your skill assessment needs it prior
4. Skill assessment from relevant authority in Australia
5. Submit EOI based on english test and skill assessment
6. Receive invitation to apply visa
7. Pay visa fees, submit visa application
8. provide all supporting documents to justify your claims in visa application
9. provide PCC and do medicals at panel physician
10. wait for visa

the aforesaid is for 189 visa, for 190 visa 1/2 steps are added in between


----------



## harrywiz

*Address on visa grant*

Hi all,

The address on my visa grant is from USA but I am in Pakistan for a few weeks and will be travlleing on to australia from here. Does it make sense to submit change of address online through immi account??

As always. Thanks for reading and replying


----------



## sultan_azam

harrywiz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The address on my visa grant is from USA but I am in Pakistan for a few weeks and will be travlleing on to australia from here. Does it make sense to submit change of address online through immi account??
> 
> As always. Thanks for reading and replying


i dont think that should be a problem, does your visa have any conditions mentioned like you should start from country of address mentioned in the grant letter ??


----------



## andreyx108b

Writepa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I got the grant today from the Brisbane Team. I think you will all come to that point soon, just a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have experience in the process, as I have to read advice from various threads but here are some small points I learn from my process. This might not apply to all.
> 
> 
> 
> - Officers do read email although they might not reply you: When the CO asked me to submit additional documents (Form 815), I submitted it through ImmiAccount only. Yesterday (jan 5), I decided to send the form 815 to the email that they sent me earlier and today (jan 6), I received the grant. It could be co-incidence only that it's time to continue to process my case, one might say. But in the email i sent i put the subject FORM 815 HEALTH UNDERTAKING , instead just my name and the case #...because I know for people signing form 815, the Initial date to enter Australia is shorted (6 months since medical day) so when reading tons of emails, they might pick up my email first to process. So for people that have been waiting above 3 months, I think when writing to the GSM office, you might want to put a eye-catching SUBJECT, beside your name and reference number. Because I think they receive a lot of emails every day. But I think we should only email when it passed the deadline.
> 
> 
> 
> - Work reference: I didn't receive any employment, and neither my boss. Perhaps, because the Reference letter is done by my boss, CEO and on the company letter head and very detailed with job description in each position and salary earned in each position. So probably the officer feels it's credible enough so they dont check the reference. I just need to attach the latest 2 year bank statement, highlighting the salary payment each month. Officer didn't ask for my tax documents. (but if you have it, submit it. I dont know where to ask for it so I dont submit it).
> 
> 
> 
> - I upload all documents medical, resume, PCC, form 80, form 1221 for me and my husband. I think that do save time. In case you are not in a hurry, you can delay medical later until asked.
> 
> 
> 
> - VETASSESS URGENCY REQUEST: File for Urgency if needed. When I submit for Vetassess, it is 11 July and normally it takes at least 3 months to know the result. Since I plan to submit for ACT nomination and ACT says they will revise the SOL list end of August, which gave me less than 2 months to get Vetassess result. I decided to file for Vetassess urgency request. In the first reply, they said NO, because change of SOL is not a valid reason for filing urgency request. They also noted that in their website. I was about to give up but then decided to try one more time. I said, I agreed with you that change in SOL might not a valid reason because you are not responsible for that but for my occupation, ACT is the only state left that nominate that occupation, ACT just happened to re-open on July 4th and they will re-assess the SOL by end of August. You accept urgency request when IELTS result near the expiry date for example, but in case of IELTS, if expired, people can retake. But for my occupation, once it's closed, I can never come to Australia. Surprisingly, they replied and said will process my case with urgency and I got the result after 28 days. In Sep, ACT did remove my occupation from their SOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is my timeline
> 
> 23112: Financial Investment Manager
> 
> Points: 55+5
> 
> 11 July 16: Submit application to Vetassess
> 
> 9 Aug 16: Received Positive Outcome
> 
> 13 Aug 16: IELTS Result Received ; Average 7.5; L8.5, R: 8, W: 6.5, S: 7
> 
> 17 Aug 16: EOI
> 
> 21 Aug 16: ACT application
> 
> 13 Oct 16: ACT Nomination Received
> 
> 16-25 Nov 16: Medicals
> 
> 30 Nov 16: Visa Lodge
> 
> 20 Dec 16: CO Assigned - Brisbane Team - Asked to sign Form 815 Health Undertaking
> 
> 21 Dec 16: Submit Form 815 through Immiaccount
> 
> 6 Jan 2017: Grant Received
> 
> IED: 28 May 2017
> 
> 
> 
> I Wish you all luck.




Congrats!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn 


Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
Applied - Dec 2015
IP - Nov 2016
Grant - 06/01/17
Ied - 25/04/17

utilised waiting time to write a book


----------



## MNG2020

Congratulations dear Sultan-azam, really really you diverse it. All the best for you my br. Hoping you continuing advise us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

* deserve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations dear Sultan-azam, really really you diverse it. All the best for you my br. Hoping you continuing advise us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks a lot, I will be here, surely


----------



## harrywiz

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congrats on grant. No conditions on my grant btw.


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congratulations Sultan !! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Hey. Congratulations mate. 

Sent from i📱7


----------



## amitshetye

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Select an Occupation Code based on your work profile
> 2. Arrange documents - reference letter, joining letter, promotion letter, salary slips, bank a/c statements, education documents, passport etc
> 3. Get through with English test if your skill assessment needs it prior
> 4. Skill assessment from relevant authority in Australia
> 5. Submit EOI based on english test and skill assessment
> 6. Receive invitation to apply visa
> 7. Pay visa fees, submit visa application
> 8. provide all supporting documents to justify your claims in visa application
> 9. provide PCC and do medicals at panel physician
> 10. wait for visa
> 
> the aforesaid is for 189 visa, for 190 visa 1/2 steps are added in between


Thank you Sultan. For point no2. except reference letter, eduction and passport, all other documents are required at ACS stage? Do i need to attach them at the time of ACS submission only?

Amit


----------



## pgalla

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congratulations Sultan!! All the best!!


----------



## jikku

hi guys ,
i have submitted EOI and waiting for ITA . shall i go ahead and do the medicals and PCC . or should i have to do that after the application is lodged ?


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congrats  finally! Well deserved!


----------



## sultan_azam

harrywiz said:


> Congrats on grant. No conditions on my grant btw.


if no conditions then you are free to fly from any port


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations Sultan !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks Mitul


----------



## sultan_azam

Singh85 said:


> Hey. Congratulations mate.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


thanks dear


----------



## sultan_azam

amitshetye said:


> Thank you Sultan. For point no2. except reference letter, eduction and passport, all other documents are required at ACS stage? Do i need to attach them at the time of ACS submission only?
> 
> Amit


ACS skill assessment guide has list of documents listed 

see page 7 https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## sultan_azam

jikku said:


> hi guys ,
> i have submitted EOI and waiting for ITA . shall i go ahead and do the medicals and PCC . or should i have to do that after the application is lodged ?


do pcc around the time you file visa application

do medicals after visa lodge


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Congrats  finally! Well deserved!


Thanks Vinay


----------



## numero_uno

riteshbv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been close to 6 months now the week i lodged my Visa.
> 
> I have tried multiple times to write mails to CO through agent asking about status.
> 
> Anyone on same page for ICT Business Analyst code.
> 
> Regards,
> Ritesh


I am in the same boat buddy, my code is 262112 and I lodged my application in May 2016, CO contacted me in July and there after no response from Brisbane Team despite several emails.


----------



## numero_uno

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congrats Sultan...really long wait for you...why CO contacted you 4 times ? and which team processed your VISA


----------



## mansawant

Roopkaur said:


> Thanks Imran
> Job code is 411411 Enrolled nurse


Hi Roopkaur,

Congrations!!

My newphew is studying enrolled nursing in Sydney and will finish course by December this year. However as he is just 18 years old and came to Sydney after passing HSC from India he doesn't have any experience. I am wondering how many points you had when you submitted your EOI.

Many thanks...

Mansawant


----------



## rscorpio2001

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congratulations !!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> 
> Applied - Dec 2015
> 
> IP - Nov 2016
> 
> Grant - 06/01/17
> 
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> 
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book




Congratulations  


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theNovice

Hi, I have medicals appointment in couple of days. we have 1yr kid. Is it mandatory to carry my wife's discharge summary when my son was born.
And shd we carry son's vaccination file also?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

theNovice said:


> Hi, I have medicals appointment in couple of days. we have 1yr kid. Is it mandatory to carry my wife's discharge summary when my son was born.
> And shd we carry son's vaccination file also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Carry it for just in case and provide it only if asked.


----------



## sultan_azam

numero_uno said:


> Congrats Sultan...really long wait for you...why CO contacted you 4 times ? and which team processed your VISA


delay due to addition of baby delivered during after lodge

Adelaide team


----------



## sultan_azam

theNovice said:


> Hi, I have medicals appointment in couple of days. we have 1yr kid. Is it mandatory to carry my wife's discharge summary when my son was born.
> And shd we carry son's vaccination file also?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dischare summary - not required

vaccination file - please do take it with you


----------



## sultan_azam

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





rscorpio2001 said:


> Congratulations !!


thanks mates


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for PR*

Congrats Sultan. All the best,


I am also waiting for grant and doesn't know when will be my day. Can anyone please let me know when I can expect the same by following my time lines? As I am close to complete the 3 months time-frame. I am also little worried because we want to travel asap as due to my wife's condition.


----------



## jitin81

sultan_azam said:


> delay due to addition of baby delivered during after lodge
> 
> Adelaide team


Many congratulations Sultan. Wish you all the best for your aussie dream.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jatinders said:


> Congrats Sultan. All the best,
> 
> 
> I am also waiting for grant and doesn't know when will be my day. Can anyone please let me know when I can expect the same by following my time lines? As I am close to complete the 3 months time-frame. I am also little worried because we want to travel asap as due to my wife's condition.


Hello jatinder, can you post your timeline and occupation code, I am unable to view them through tapatalk.

I wish it gets finalised for you soon

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

jitin81 said:


> Many congratulations Sultan. Wish you all the best for your aussie dream.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Thanks jitin

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Congratulations sultan.. Now you feel like king of the world 

Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Many Congratz Bro...


----------



## sultan_azam

dreamsanj said:


> Congratulations sultan.. Now you feel like king of the world
> 
> Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Sanjeev

king of world feeling - not yet


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> Many Congratz Bro...


thanks mate


----------



## offto

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congratulations mate!


----------



## sultan_azam

offto said:


> Congratulations mate!


thanks dear


----------



## offto

sultan_azam said:


> thanks dear



More than a year long time is quite too much to wait for...How did you manage?

I am growing impatient already after waiting for 7 mths..does calling up DIBP help?


----------



## sultan_azam

offto said:


> More than a year long time is quite too much to wait for...How did you manage?
> 
> I am growing impatient already after waiting for 7 mths..does calling up DIBP help?


i enjoyed life and wrote a book during waiting time


----------



## Viaan

sultan_azam said:


> i enjoyed life and wrote a book during waiting time


Hi Sultan,

Congrats and wishing all the best for your future..



Did they ask you to get PCC again? when did you put the case on hold? did you have employment verification when the case was on hold?


Vishnu


----------



## sk1982

sultan_azam said:


> i enjoyed life and wrote a book during waiting time


Congratulation and good luck for upcoming days.

Why does the CO contacted you several time? can you also provide us the reason behind that how did u resolved it. It would really help like us to avoid any obvious requirement that were set by CO themselves during the visa processing time.

Will appreciate if you share.

Thanks


----------



## Mel-Bourne

sultan_azam said:


> i enjoyed life and wrote a book during waiting time


Good news bro! You must have prepared well for your journey ahead.

Does one of your book chapter include, "anxiety management"  Have already started feeling it in a months time!

Don't see any Chemist out here!!!!!!!! Anyone here :director:


----------



## sultan_azam

Viaan said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Congrats and wishing all the best for your future..
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ask you to get PCC again? when did you put the case on hold? did you have employment verification when the case was on hold?
> 
> 
> Vishnu


visa granted before PCC expired, fortunate not to be asked again for PCC


actually speaking it wasnt on hold, just medicals was allowed to be submitted late.

DIBP was doing their routine checks like employment verification and other things etc

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## sultan_azam

sk1982 said:


> Congratulation and good luck for upcoming days.
> 
> Why does the CO contacted you several time? can you also provide us the reason behind that how did u resolved it. It would really help like us to avoid any obvious requirement that were set by CO themselves during the visa processing time.
> 
> Will appreciate if you share.
> 
> Thanks


my case took long because we delayed medicals, we were blessed with a baby during visa process, case commenced after delivery of baby

regarding documentation, submit every prescribed thing


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Good news bro! You must have prepared well for your journey ahead.
> 
> Does one of your book chapter include, "anxiety management"  Have already started feeling it in a months time!
> 
> Don't see any Chemist out here!!!!!!!! Anyone here :director:


thanks mate, I wish i could write something about that


----------



## bvinayb

Hi All,

Need an expert advice. I was asked to redo my PCC on 13th December. I applied for it on the same day and uploaded the receipt as a proof. We also notified the CO through email about this along with the same proof of receipt. 

My question is - I am going to get my PCC on 15-16th of Jan and my deadline of 28 days is ending on 10 Jan, Should I drop CO an email again just to keep him updated that I havent yet received the PCC?

P.S. - I never got a response for my first email of notifiction to him.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need an expert advice. I was asked to redo my PCC on 13th December. I applied for it on the same day and uploaded the receipt as a proof. We also notified the CO through email about this along with the same proof of receipt.
> 
> My question is - I am going to get my PCC on 15-16th of Jan and my deadline of 28 days is ending on 10 Jan, Should I drop CO an email again just to keep him updated that I havent yet received the PCC?
> 
> P.S. - I never got a response for my first email of notifiction to him.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


hey Vinay, dropping them a mail will be good even though they wont reply to your email.

upload pcc when you get it, by the receipt of pcc application they know know you are on the job


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> hey Vinay, dropping them a mail will be good even though they wont reply to your email.
> 
> upload pcc when you get it, by the receipt of pcc application they know know you are on the job


Thanks sultan_azam as always greatly appreciated


----------



## hari_it_ram

bvinayb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Need an expert advice. I was asked to redo my PCC on 13th December. I applied for it on the same day and uploaded the receipt as a proof. We also notified the CO through email about this along with the same proof of receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is - I am going to get my PCC on 15-16th of Jan and my deadline of 28 days is ending on 10 Jan, Should I drop CO an email again just to keep him updated that I havent yet received the PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - I never got a response for my first email of notifiction to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.




May I know why they asked you to redo PCC? Any particular reason from DIBP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> May I know why they asked you to redo PCC? Any particular reason from DIBP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


The PCC was done in June 2016. Only the current Country of residence was requested. I believe that since we have changed our address in August and my PCC in June holds a different address. Maybe this is the reason.


----------



## hari_it_ram

bvinayb said:


> The PCC was done in June 2016. Only the current Country of residence was requested. I believe that since we have changed our address in August and my PCC in June holds a different address. Maybe this is the reason.




Oh ok got it. You mentioned the change of address in Form 80? Normally PCC in India does not have address in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## MNG2020

I think all PCC in most countries not mentioned the addresses though, we write it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> Oh ok got it. You mentioned the change of address in Form 80? Normally PCC in India does not have address in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes form 80 - where we had to give all the past 10 years addresses.Yes you are right our Indian PCC doesn't hold these details however, This PCC is for Mauritius where they mention all these details in their PCC.


----------



## Rohit R

Its a wonderful news Sultan !! Congratulations and All the best for your journey !! 



sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Its a wonderful news Sultan !! Congratulations and All the best for your journey !!


Thanks a lot Rohit


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congrats sultan to you and your family.


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Congrats sultan to you and your family.


thanks arnav


----------



## joy.verma

Congratulations Sultan. Your patience deserves an applause. Good luck and best wishes for your future..  


For other new week, new hopes. Good luck everyone for this week...


----------



## sultan_azam

joy.verma said:


> Congratulations Sultan. Your patience deserves an applause. Good luck and best wishes for your future..
> 
> 
> For other new week, new hopes. Good luck everyone for this week...


Thanks Joy

Good luck to everyone waiting for grant


----------



## jitin81

Hi Guys, 

Just collated my timeline today, so putting in the forum:

ANZSCO: 222311
1st IELTS attempt: 1/11/14
2nd IELTS attempt: 28/2/15 (7 in all)
Vetassess applied: 26/3/15
Vetassess positive: 6/7/15
EOI ACT: 65 Points: 29/2/16
ACT Invite: 16/05/16
Visa lodged: 25/5/16 (case entirely based on self signed SD)
Missed AHC call: 16/08/16
Employment verification: 8/8/16: My ex organisation reverted to 
AHC to get pen signed letter from employee.
Oct 16: Wrote to my Ex organisation and came to know that they have reverted as above to AHC.
I didn't get any email from AHC/DIBP to give pen signed authority letter for verification till I myself discovered by writing email to my Ex organisation. 
Nov 16: Submitted Company signed HR letter mentioning R&R (earlier case was based on self signed SD) along with authority letter ( DIBP didn't ask for it)
Grant: ????


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Excuse me, what's AHC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

ghazali2020 said:


> Excuse me, what's AHC?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Australian High Commision office in New Delhi.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Aha, like here Australian embassy. Don't worry br, hope all the best for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just collated my timeline today, so putting in the forum:
> 
> ANZSCO: 222311
> 1st IELTS attempt: 1/11/14
> 2nd IELTS attempt: 28/2/15 (7 in all)
> Vetassess applied: 26/3/15
> Vetassess positive: 6/7/15
> EOI ACT: 65 Points: 29/2/16
> ACT Invite: 16/05/16
> Visa lodged: 25/5/16 (case entirely based on self signed SD)
> Missed AHC call: 16/08/16
> Employment verification: 8/8/16: My ex organisation reverted to
> AHC to get pen signed letter from employee.
> Oct 16: Wrote to my Ex organisation and came to know that they have reverted as above to AHC.
> I didn't get any email from AHC/DIBP to give pen signed authority letter for verification till I myself discovered by writing email to my Ex organisation.
> Nov 16: Submitted Company signed HR letter mentioning R&R (earlier case was based on self signed SD) along with authority letter ( DIBP didn't ask for it)
> Grant: ????
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk




How much points you claimed for employment? Even my case is all SD and I'm claiming 5 points. Did you submit any proofs of the manager who signed the SD? I submitted my managers employment continuation. No checks with my employer yet. Lodged on 9th Nov 2016, CO contacted with assessment commence email on 21st Nov 2016. Waiting for grant still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

palz said:


> How much points you claimed for employment? Even my case is all SD and I'm claiming 5 points. Did you submit any proofs of the manager who signed the SD? I submitted my managers employment continuation. No checks with my employer yet. Lodged on 9th Nov 2016, CO contacted with assessment commence email on 21st Nov 2016. Waiting for grant still
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well mine was self signed SD (no colleagues or seniors). My SD had all details of my manager (including official email, landline and mobile). AHC didn't contact my manager, it directly contacted central HR generic email ID. Even, I claim 5 points for employment with 5.8 years marked as relevant.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## rscorpio2001

Can someone please confirm what it means if on a state sponsored 190 PR, your Visa conditions column says :" NIL" ? Does it essentially mean it's not necessary to live for 2 years in the sponsoring state?? Please clarify


----------



## sultan_azam

rscorpio2001 said:


> Can someone please confirm what it means if on a state sponsored 190 PR, your Visa conditions column says :" NIL" ? Does it essentially mean it's not necessary to live for 2 years in the sponsoring state?? Please clarify


you still have a moral obligation of living and working for 2 years in the state which nominated you, thats the basic of 190


----------



## hari_it_ram

Can we really go with GSM CO Allocation to understand the CO allocation, it seems to be not update to date.

VISA lodged on 21-12-2016 got the direct grant today. 

Profile


----------



## MNG2020

Congratulations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

offto said:


> More than a year long time is quite too much to wait for...How did you manage?
> 
> 
> 
> I am growing impatient already after waiting for 7 mths..does calling up DIBP help?




Not really.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

I know , PTE scores are automatically sent to DIBP, if we have selected Australia as a country while filling the PTE exam form.

But i have seen some CO contact to send scores to DIBP through pearson account.

I am following the below steps to send it explicity

1. Selected australia as country
2. Selected NSW
3. City - Sydney
4. Department - Dibp


But i am unable to send scores

Please suggest how to send score through Pearson account or i dont need to


----------



## hari_it_ram

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's not me. Someone else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## MNG2020

Aha, same for you& me soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ausguy11 said:


> I know , PTE scores are automatically sent to DIBP, if we have selected Australia as a country while filling the PTE exam form.
> 
> 
> 
> But i have seen some CO contact to send scores to DIBP through pearson account.
> 
> 
> 
> I am following the below steps to send it explicity
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Selected australia as country
> 
> 2. Selected NSW
> 
> 3. City - Sydney
> 
> 4. Department - Dibp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i am unable to send scores
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest how to send score through Pearson account or i dont need to




Always send yourself. Its a must.

Why are you unable. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

On pte website (For Australian visa applications, your score will have automatically been sent to DIBP when you selected 'Australia' as your chosen destination at registration.)


When i am filling department as DIBP, no search result is displaying




andreyx108b said:


> Always send yourself. Its a must.
> 
> Why are you unable.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ausguy11 said:


> I know , PTE scores are automatically sent to DIBP, if we have selected Australia as a country while filling the PTE exam form.
> 
> 
> 
> But i have seen some CO contact to send scores to DIBP through pearson account.
> 
> 
> 
> I am following the below steps to send it explicity
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Selected australia as country
> 
> 2. Selected NSW
> 
> 3. City - Sydney
> 
> 4. Department - Dibp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i am unable to send scores
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest how to send score through Pearson account or i dont need to




PTE scores will not be shared just because you select "Australia" as country. It will sent only when you check the separate option which gives the permission to sent it to DIBP. 

Coming to selecting DIBP,

Country -> Aus and then type DIBP. That's it, nothing else in between. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## andreyx108b

ausguy11 said:


> On pte website (For Australian visa applications, your score will have automatically been sent to DIBP when you selected 'Australia' as your chosen destination at registration.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i am filling department as DIBP, no search result is displaying




Search for proper full name, its there, department of, immigration and border protection. 

I have sent it myself a year ago. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> I know , PTE scores are automatically sent to DIBP, if we have selected Australia as a country while filling the PTE exam form.
> 
> But i have seen some CO contact to send scores to DIBP through pearson account.
> 
> I am following the below steps to send it explicity
> 
> 1. Selected australia as country
> 2. Selected NSW
> 3. City - Sydney
> 4. Department - Dibp
> 
> 
> But i am unable to send scores
> 
> Please suggest how to send score through Pearson account or i dont need to


country - austraia
institution n - department of immigration and border protection

you should get the relevant option


----------



## hari_it_ram

The reason he adding two condition which is city and state. DIBP will not be listed under any state or city, just the country selection and entering "DIBP" in "Institution/Organization/Department/School" field is enough to send the score.



andreyx108b said:


> Always send yourself. Its a must.
> 
> Why are you unable.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Hello guys, 

Few minutes back I tried sending my pte score through pearson website to dibp and it stated me that I can only send the score once to the department. 

I checked the history and see that I sent dibp the score report on march 3,2016 and I lodged my visa on Dec 16,2016.

Now my query is :

I Don know why I have sent it before? 
Do I have to somehow send it again to dibp or my previous result will work? 

P. S. My pte result will expire on feb 24, 2018.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## ausguy11

@hari thank you!! 

you are completely right. Selecting NSW and sydney was causing problem.




hari_it_ram said:


> The reason he adding two condition which is city and state. DIBP will not be listed under any state or city, just the country selection and entering "DIBP" in "Institution/Organization/Department/School" field is enough to send the score.


----------



## ausguy11

Because at the time of registeration, you had checked question number #7 "send scores to dibp automatically". Thats why your scores are already sent and you are getting this message(Information as per pearson customer care) and you can send score to department only once




Sit back and relax. You score is already with DIBP.






joy.verma said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Few minutes back I tried sending my pte score through pearson website to dibp and it stated me that I can only send the score once to the department.
> 
> I checked the history and see that I sent dibp the score report on march 3,2016 and I lodged my visa on Dec 16,2016.
> 
> Now my query is :
> 
> I Don know why I have sent it before?
> Do I have to somehow send it again to dibp or my previous result will work?
> 
> P. S. My pte result will expire on feb 24, 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


----------



## dreamsanj

joy.verma said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Few minutes back I tried sending my pte score through pearson website to dibp and it stated me that I can only send the score once to the department.
> 
> I checked the history and see that I sent dibp the score report on march 3,2016 and I lodged my visa on Dec 16,2016.
> 
> Now my query is :
> 
> I Don know why I have sent it before?
> Do I have to somehow send it again to dibp or my previous result will work?
> 
> P. S. My pte result will expire on feb 24, 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


while filling the files, you would have selected one check mark which says. send my result to DIBP.. its natural ,, dont ponder your head too much on that..

now DIBP receives a lot of results like this.. they dont worry about it.. only when someone claims the points they check their data base against the number you have mentioned ( registration number).. if they fail to get it.. thats when they ask for it.

take a PDF copy,, upload it in the immi account. or Best I got it notarised ( not needed but I felt its 10Rs more) sent it personally.


----------



## ausguy11

Why delay in your case?



dreamsanj said:


> while filling the files, you would have selected one check mark which says. send my result to DIBP.. its natural ,, dont ponder your head too much on that..
> 
> now DIBP receives a lot of results like this.. they dont worry about it.. only when someone claims the points they check their data base against the number you have mentioned ( registration number).. if they fail to get it.. thats when they ask for it.
> 
> take a PDF copy,, upload it in the immi account. or Best I got it notarised ( not needed but I felt its 10Rs more) sent it personally.


----------



## joy.verma

Thank you so much ausguy11 and dreamsanj. Now I am feeling relaxed...


----------



## joy.verma

Hari, your query is right. Its confusing. It is still not known that on what basis thus co allocation takes place. 

We both are from Dec 16, so somewhere we are sure that website stating co allocation date is correct. But still why there is a huge jump from Dec 14 to Dec 21.

Thus it depends on the job profession? 



hari_it_ram said:


> Can we really go with GSM CO Allocation to understand the CO allocation, it seems to be not update to date.
> 
> VISA lodged on 21-12-2016 got the direct grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profile


----------



## hari_it_ram

I guess job code might play some role, however not sure. 

I am highly confident that 189 gets more priority than 190 right now and it`s understandable as well, with NSW yet to fill their 75% quota and other states are not so aggressive.

As per MyImmiTracker,

From *Nov 2016*

VISA 190 - *64 *Applications lodged.

VISA 189 - *188 *Applications lodged.

189 leads by a long margin in-terms of priority and of course CO allocation.





joy.verma said:


> Hari, your query is right. Its confusing. It is still not known that on what basis thus co allocation takes place.
> 
> We both are from Dec 16, so somewhere we are sure that website stating co allocation date is correct. But still why there is a huge jump from Dec 14 to Dec 21.
> 
> Thus it depends on the job profession?


----------



## theNovice

sultan_azam said:


> dischare summary - not required
> 
> 
> 
> vaccination file - please do take it with you




Thanks Sultan, I carried all I had. They did not ask any of the discharge summaries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy

Hi Guys,

While waiting for the visa 190 grant, in the event that you decided to accept a new job offer, do we need to update DBIP for the change of circumstances?

Anyone here had experience this situation?

Thanks


----------



## Singh85

Guys, today I am thinking to write a mail to dibp or CO to put my case on hold as wife pregnancy due in Feb or March .

My timelines
MEDICALS AND PCC BOTH :- JULY2016
Visa lodged - Aug 2016
CO CONTACT - (for Form 80 )Aug 2016 Brisbane team
Reply - September 2016

My first concern to write here is to ask experts that is it right thing what I am doing or shall I request them to finalize my case as soon as possible or shall I write both options to consider.
2. Mail should be marked to dibp or GSM team .
3. How would I came to know that my case has gone on hold.( will there be update on immiaccount.)
4. Since September 2016 there is no co contact. Wether co has seen my form 80 or still it is unseen. 




Sent from i📱7


----------



## jitin81

jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just collated my timeline today, so putting in the forum:
> 
> ANZSCO: 222311
> 1st IELTS attempt: 1/11/14
> 2nd IELTS attempt: 28/2/15 (7 in all)
> Vetassess applied: 26/3/15
> Vetassess positive: 6/7/15
> EOI ACT: 65 Points: 29/2/16
> ACT Invite: 16/05/16
> Visa lodged: 25/5/16 (case entirely based on self signed SD)
> Missed AHC call: 16/08/16
> Employment verification: 8/8/16: My ex organisation reverted to
> AHC to get pen signed letter from employee.
> Oct 16: Wrote to my Ex organisation and came to know that they have reverted as above to AHC.
> I didn't get any email from AHC/DIBP to give pen signed authority letter for verification till I myself discovered by writing email to my Ex organisation.
> Nov 16: Submitted Company signed HR letter mentioning R&R (earlier case was based on self signed SD) along with authority letter ( DIBP didn't ask for it)
> Grant: ????
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Guys I am extremely happy to announce that me and family got our Visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a long wait of 230 days.......I am so excited. Timelines are as above 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

jitin81 said:


> Guys I am extremely happy to announce that me and family got our Visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a long wait of 230 days.......I am so excited. Timelines are as above
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. At what time you got mail. Throughout there was Brisbane team ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## arnav12

jitin81 said:


> Guys I am extremely happy to announce that me and family got our Visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a long wait of 230 days.......I am so excited. Timelines are as above
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congrats Jitin. Best of luck for the future


----------



## vikaschandra

jitin81 said:


> Guys I am extremely happy to announce that me and family got our Visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a long wait of 230 days.......I am so excited. Timelines are as above
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congratulations Jitin


----------



## rahejarajeev

jitin81 said:


> Guys I am extremely happy to announce that me and family got our Visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a long wait of 230 days.......I am so excited. Timelines are as above
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congrats Jitin ! Patience pays in the end 😊😊👍👍👍....Wish you best of luck for your next steps.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Jitin !! 



jitin81 said:


> Guys I am extremely happy to announce that me and family got our Visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a long wait of 230 days.......I am so excited. Timelines are as above
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

Visa lodge 1 oct
Gsm Adelaide 
1st CO. 14 oct ( form 80 and medical)
Info provided 24 oct
2nd CO. 2 Dec. (spouse PCC)
Info provided 23 Dec
Assessment in progress till now


----------



## Krish29

sultan_azam said:


> Glad to share the news that i got grant for self, spouse and newborn
> 
> 
> Visa - 189 - Civil Engineer
> Applied - Dec 2015
> IP - Nov 2016
> Grant - 06/01/17
> Ied - 25/04/17
> 
> utilised waiting time to write a book


Congratulations mate!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Hi Guys, 

I submitted my EOI for 189 on 22.12.2016 (with 65 points) and for NSW state nomination 190 (with 70 points) on 06.01.2017. My skill code is 261313. 
I would be losing 5 points on 21stJan because of age. I see that I have rare chance of getting invite under 189 category as current DOE is 30.11.2016 for 2613 skills. 

Can I expect that I will get NSW nomination before 21stJan?

What is the current backlog for 65+5 pointers for 2613 skillset (for NSW 190)?


----------



## san_rash2000

First of all thanks to this forum , members and many followers , with grace of God today I have received visa for me, my wife and two kids. My visa is for South Australia state and accessed by brisbane team.

Time line -

Occupation -Maintenance Planner 312911
Vetassess Advisory app- 25.9.15
Vetassess Advisory- 11.10.15 positive 
Vetassess Main approved- 25.2.16 positive with 9+ yrs, 15 Points
PTE - 27.3.16 (7 each)
EOI Submitted - 29.3.16 (190 SA state)
South Australia Approval - 05.5.16
DIBP visa file - 12.5.2016
Medical - 22.5.2016
PCC - 02.6.2016
Immi Status - Received all time
Self Doc Added - 20.6.2016
AHC India contact - 23.12.2016 after three unattended calls, received call on alternate no.given, short interview and present company hr contact details.
Immidiately call to hr and confirmed. 
Visa Grant - complete family 10.1.2017 at 5:30 a.m. Indian time.
IED - 25.5.2017

Meantime only once floated a email to DIBP (special thanks to Sultan Azam for guidance ) in starting of Dec,16. Received mail on 15.12.2016 that your concern forwarded to relevant authorities, stating they will reply in 10 days.Today again received mail giving details that my case was forwarded to CO on 17.6.2016 and nothing was required from your side that's the reason status always received and no further contacts. CO was working for internal case verifications. Also your case is finalised today.

Congrats to those got grants.
Wishing all the best for waiting candidates.

Regards
Sanjeev







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations mate. At what time you got mail. Throughout there was Brisbane team ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Thanks Singh 85. The case was with team Brisbane. My consultant Got the email at 6.26 am, I checked from mirror Immi account. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

arnav12 said:


> Congrats Jitin. Best of luck for the future


Thanks Arnav. I wish everyone in the group get their grants quickly.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Jitin


Thanks Vikas. I have been reading your posts throughout this journey and have really learnt a lot. You are doing a great job.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Jitin ! Patience pays in the end 😊😊👍👍👍....Wish you best of luck for your next steps.


Thanks Rahejarajeev. It's a complete teat of your patience. However, if your documents and claims are correct, no one can stop you to get the grant. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

CONGRATULATIONS and wish you all the best.
What is the mirror Immi account, My consultant informed me I cannot access my account as it is by their email address?!! is that right and true?!




jitin81 said:


> Thanks Singh 85. The case was with team Brisbane. My consultant Got the email at 6.26 am, I checked from mirror Immi account.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations Jitin !!


Thanks Rohit R. Wish you all the best in your journey.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

abcbog said:


> CONGRATULATIONS and wish you all the best.
> What is the mirror Immi account, My consultant informed me I cannot access my account as it is by their email address?!! is that right and true?!


abcbog, thanks.

Pls ask your consultant to forward you the acknowledgment mail which carries all details like Transaction reference number and File number, using which you can import your application into a new immi account. This way you can keep a tab on your application and consultant wouldn't even get to know about it.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hey guys, 
Just out of curiosity, how does THE GRANT mail look like ? From which email id do we get the great news ?


----------



## abcbog

They sent me the first CO comment and details, so is that sufficient? and how to do these steps?




jitin81 said:


> abcbog, thanks.
> 
> Pls ask your consultant to forward you the acknowledgment mail which carries all details like Transaction reference number and File number, using which you can import your application into a new immi account. This way you can keep a tab on your application and consultant wouldn't even get to know about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

Lady$Bird said:


> Hey guys,
> Just out of curiosity, how does THE GRANT mail look like ? From which email id do we get the great news ?


The email comes from [email protected] and carries a pdf letter which has your name, passport number, visa type, IED, validity of visa etc.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## pgalla

hari_it_ram said:


> Can we really go with GSM CO Allocation to understand the CO allocation, it seems to be not update to date.
> 
> VISA lodged on 21-12-2016 got the direct grant today.
> 
> Profile


Congratulations!! I've lodged on the 9th Dec and uploaded all docs & medical by 15th Dec. CO contacted on the 21st Dec for Proof of DOB and I submitted the same day. Awaiting a decision!


----------



## RBS

hari_it_ram said:


> Can we really go with GSM CO Allocation to understand the CO allocation, it seems to be not update to date.
> 
> VISA lodged on 21-12-2016 got the direct grant today.
> 
> Profile


Congrats   

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnoone

jitin81 said:


> The email comes from [email protected] and carries a pdf letter which has your name, passport number, visa type, IED, validity of visa etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


What is your IED jitin?


----------



## hari_it_ram

RBS said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk




Guys, it's not for me. I just informed that someone has got the grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

jitin81 said:


> The email comes from [email protected] and carries a pdf letter which has your name, passport number, visa type, IED, validity of visa etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Will there be separate mails for each of the applicants or one mail with separate attachments ?


----------



## cink

Hi friends

I got the grant today after a long wait of 8 months


----------



## MNG2020

Congratulations Cink .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

cink said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got the grant today after a long wait of 8 months


Congrats Cink👍👍👍👍, Can you pls share your Ack Date and Occupation Code with points.

regards, 
Rajeev


----------



## jitin81

Lady$Bird said:


> Will there be separate mails for each of the applicants or one mail with separate attachments ?


Separate mail for each applicant 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81

iamnoone said:


> What is your IED jitin?


27th May 2017.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Cink👍👍👍👍, Can you pls share your Ack Date and Occupation Code with points.
> 
> regards,
> Rajeev


Thank you. Updated signature


----------



## shah_CA

Lady$Bird said:


> Hey guys,
> Just out of curiosity, how does THE GRANT mail look like ? From which email id do we get the great news ?


Which CO team ? GSM Adelaide or Brisbane ?


----------



## harneet85

pgalla said:


> Congratulations!! I've lodged on the 9th Dec and uploaded all docs & medical by 15th Dec. CO contacted on the 21st Dec for Proof of DOB and I submitted the same day. Awaiting a decision!


Hi, What did you gave your proof for DOB ? I thought they are accepting passport copy for age proof ... as I do not have a birth certificate.


----------



## sultan_azam

jitin81 said:


> Guys I am extremely happy to announce that me and family got our Visas this morning from GSM Brisbane after a long wait of 230 days.......I am so excited. Timelines are as above
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Congratulations Jitin


----------



## sultan_azam

Singh85 said:


> Guys, today I am thinking to write a mail to dibp or CO to put my case on hold as wife pregnancy due in Feb or March .
> 
> My timelines
> MEDICALS AND PCC BOTH :- JULY2016
> Visa lodged - Aug 2016
> CO CONTACT - (for Form 80 )Aug 2016 Brisbane team
> Reply - September 2016
> 
> My first concern to write here is to ask experts that is it right thing what I am doing or shall I request them to finalize my case as soon as possible or shall I write both options to consider.
> 2. Mail should be marked to dibp or GSM team .
> 3. How would I came to know that my case has gone on hold.( will there be update on immiaccount.)
> 4. Since September 2016 there is no co contact. Wether co has seen my form 80 or still it is unseen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from i📱7


after doing medicals chances are less that case will be put on hold,

but anyway you can request them to put on hold or expedite visa processing, your case can give guidance to others.. .all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 on 22.12.2016 (with 65 points) and for NSW state nomination 190 (with 70 points) on 06.01.2017. My skill code is 261313.
> I would be losing 5 points on 21stJan because of age. I see that I have rare chance of getting invite under 189 category as current DOE is 30.11.2016 for 2613 skills.
> 
> Can I expect that I will get NSW nomination before 21stJan?
> 
> What is the current backlog for 65+5 pointers for 2613 skillset (for NSW 190)?


all you can do is be hopeful for 190


----------



## sultan_azam

san_rash2000 said:


> First of all thanks to this forum , members and many followers , with grace of God today I have received visa for me, my wife and two kids. My visa is for South Australia state and accessed by brisbane team.
> 
> Time line -
> 
> Occupation -Maintenance Planner 312911
> Vetassess Advisory app- 25.9.15
> Vetassess Advisory- 11.10.15 positive
> Vetassess Main approved- 25.2.16 positive with 9+ yrs, 15 Points
> PTE - 27.3.16 (7 each)
> EOI Submitted - 29.3.16 (190 SA state)
> South Australia Approval - 05.5.16
> DIBP visa file - 12.5.2016
> Medical - 22.5.2016
> PCC - 02.6.2016
> Immi Status - Received all time
> Self Doc Added - 20.6.2016
> AHC India contact - 23.12.2016 after three unattended calls, received call on alternate no.given, short interview and present company hr contact details.
> Immidiately call to hr and confirmed.
> Visa Grant - complete family 10.1.2017 at 5:30 a.m. Indian time.
> IED - 25.5.2017
> 
> Meantime only once floated a email to DIBP (special thanks to Sultan Azam for guidance ) in starting of Dec,16. Received mail on 15.12.2016 that your concern forwarded to relevant authorities, stating they will reply in 10 days.Today again received mail giving details that my case was forwarded to CO on 17.6.2016 and nothing was required from your side that's the reason status always received and no further contacts. CO was working for internal case verifications. Also your case is finalised today.
> 
> Congrats to those got grants.
> Wishing all the best for waiting candidates.
> 
> Regards
> Sanjeev
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


congrats and all the best


----------



## jitin81

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Jitin


Thanks Sultan.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

edzel_dy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While waiting for the visa 190 grant, in the event that you decided to accept a new job offer, do we need to update DBIP for the change of circumstances?
> 
> Anyone here had experience this situation?
> 
> Thanks


yes, you can switch job and update DIBP with form 1022 or through immiaccount


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Hey guys,
> Just out of curiosity, how does THE GRANT mail look like ? From which email id do we get the great news ?


 Subject of Mail - BCCxxxx/xxxxxxx - xxxxxxxx - SURNAME, NAME - IMMI Grant Notification


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Will there be separate mails for each of the applicants or one mail with separate attachments ?


yes, seperate mail for each applicant inside a visa application


----------



## sultan_azam

cink said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got the grant today after a long wait of 8 months


Congrats Cink


----------



## sultan_azam

harneet85 said:


> Hi, What did you gave your proof for DOB ? I thought they are accepting passport copy for age proof ... as I do not have a birth certificate.


i gave matriculation certificate


----------



## san_rash2000

sultan_azam said:


> congrats and all the best


Thanks sir, congrats to you too, regards


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

cink said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got the grant today after a long wait of 8 months


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

hari_it_ram said:


> Guys, it's not for me. I just informed that someone has got the grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I hope that soon you will also be posting your grant notification


----------



## hari_it_ram

BulletAK said:


> I hope that soon you will also be posting your grant notification




Thanks bro  Wishing you the same 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks bro  Wishing you the same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Many thanks bro. Still hopeful for NSW to wakeup.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Feb - May, hoping to be a golden period for you and all those who are waiting from April 2016. Planning to apply VIC post March 2017?



BulletAK said:


> Many thanks bro. Still hopeful for NSW to wakeup.


----------



## ibbz87

1st co contact was on 14th of december to provide spouse's english proof and form 80 for both.
submitted the forms on 22rd of december and requested to send vac 2 invoice.
i have not claimed any exp points and yet there is no update from co, its been almost a month since his/her last contact.
only complexity that i can see is my entrepreneur visa leave to remain in Uk.
when should i be expecting anyrhing from CO?


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

ibbz87 said:


> 1st co contact was on 14th of december to provide spouse's english proof and form 80 for both.
> submitted the forms on 22rd of december and requested to send vac 2 invoice.
> i have not claimed any exp points and yet there is no update from co, its been almost a month since his/her last contact.
> only complexity that i can see is my entrepreneur visa leave to remain in Uk.
> when should i be expecting anyrhing from CO?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


My 1stco contact was in Aug . Till date nothing happened. I have also not claimed exp points.
Good luck bro

Sent from i📱7


----------



## sumitgupta22

Guys I have another query.

When someone receives an invitation to apply for NSW nomination, he has 14 days time. To fill this online form, do we need passport details of family members as well or it is required at the time of VISA lodging only?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## ibbz87

Singh85 said:


> My 1stco contact was in Aug . Till date nothing happened. I have also not claimed exp points.
> Good luck bro
> 
> Sent from i📱7


oh wow.
that is very strange tbh.
can you share your timeline and points breakdown plz?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy

sultan_azam said:


> yes, you can switch job and update DIBP with form 1022 or through immiaccount


Thanks sultan_azam


----------



## Leena1

Received Grant today after 6 months from Visa filing date (and 4 months since submission of the documents after CO contact). I'm thankful to this forum for all the useful information and wish everybody a speedy grant. My timelines for a quick reference - 

ACS Feb 2016 
PTE March 2016 
VIC EOI April 2016 (70+5 points) 
VIC ACK May 2016 
VIC Invite June 2016 
Visa applied July 2016 
CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - Asked for Medicals, USA PCC- July 2016
Medicals - August 2016
Provided USA FBI and States(California + Texas) Clearance - September 2016
Grant - 10th Jan 2017
IED - March 2017
Next step - I'm currently working in the US and planning to move to AUS in next 3 months. 

Thank you everybody again and wishing you all the best !!


----------



## MNG2020

Congratulations Leena 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp416

Friends, Need advice on the following:

Case officer has asked for evidence of name change as name is different in birth certificate than that mentioned on my passport and marriage certificate

However There has been no name change. My Indian birth certificate mentions only my first name and not my middle name. 

How may I explain that I have had no name change? Pls advise


----------



## rvd

Leena1 said:


> Received Grant today after 6 months from Visa filing date (and 4 months since submission of the documents after CO contact). I'm thankful to this forum for all the useful information and wish everybody a speedy grant. My timelines for a quick reference -
> 
> ACS Feb 2016
> PTE March 2016
> VIC EOI April 2016 (70+5 points)
> VIC ACK May 2016
> VIC Invite June 2016
> Visa applied July 2016
> CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - Asked for Medicals, USA PCC- July 2016
> Medicals - August 2016
> Provided USA FBI and States(California + Texas) Clearance - September 2016
> Grant - 10th Jan 2017
> IED - March 2017
> Next step - I'm currently working in the US and planning to move to AUS in next 3 months.
> 
> Thank you everybody again and wishing you all the best !!



Congratulations on your grant and all the very best for your future.
I have a small clarification usually IED will be 1 year from medical that is what I understand but in your timeline Medical did on Aug 2016 but IED is on Mar 2017.

Someone please help me to understand.

Thank you


----------



## bemit

It is considered a name change since "your middle name was given to you" or "you decided to add a new name" or "you were baptised with a new name" sometimes after your birth.

The answer to your post is here (Affidavit/Deed): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/423370-189-visa-name-change.html




jp416 said:


> Friends, Need advice on the following:
> 
> Case officer has asked for evidence of name change as name is different in birth certificate than that mentioned on my passport and marriage certificate
> 
> However There has been no name change. My Indian birth certificate mentions only my first name and not my middle name.
> 
> How may I explain that I have had no name change? Pls advise


----------



## jp416

bemit said:


> It is considered a name change since "your middle name was given to you" or "you decided to add a new name" or "you were baptised with a new name" sometimes after your birth.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to your post is here (Affidavit/Deed): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/423370-189-visa-name-change.html




Bemit,

Thank you for your prompt response. I have my baptism certificate too which has my full name as per the passport and marriage certificate. Do you reckon that would work too? Cheers


----------



## Leena1

rvd said:


> Congratulations on your grant and all the very best for your future.
> I have a small clarification usually IED will be 1 year from medical that is what I understand but in your timeline Medical did on Aug 2016 but IED is on Mar 2017.
> 
> Someone please help me to understand.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks rvd,
Yes, even I'm wondering about that. However, my India PCC was done in June 2016; May be they are considering Indian PCC date although that also is 3 months later; also in my case multiple PCCs (India PCC, USA FBI, USA States PCC) were involved. Can't be sure though.


----------



## ausvisa1902016

*Finally the Grant after 300 days*

Hi All,
After a long wait of 300 days; Happy to share that with Almighty's blessing I received the Grant yesterday. 

Thanks for all your guidance.

EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
Grant : 10/1/2017 

Regards
Pradeep Sundar


----------



## joy.verma

Congratulations and good luck for future endeavors 



ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait of 300 days; Happy to share that with Almighty's blessing I received the Grant yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance.
> 
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> Grant : 10/1/2017
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar


----------



## Alexx1

Hi guys I got my visa grant just 2 hours ago.

ACT application for 190 visa invitation: 10 October 2016
ACT invitation: 2 November 2016
Visa Lodge: 10 November 2016 (on shore)
CO contact for Polio certificate and PCC: 17 November 2016
Information provided on 02 December 2016

Grant: 11 January 2017

This thread has been really helpful during the entire process. Initially I thought I would hire a visa consultant to look after the whole process since I do a full time PhD but then because of this group things became clear and I did it myself. And ended up saving a lot of money lol.

Best of luck to all of those who are waiting.


----------



## Singh85

Alexx1 said:


> Hi guys I got my visa grant just 2 hours ago.
> 
> ACT application for 190 visa invitation: 10 October 2016
> ACT invitation: 2 November 2016
> Visa Lodge: 10 November 2016 (on shore)
> CO contact for Polio certificate and PCC: 17 November 2016
> Information provided on 02 December 2016
> 
> Grant: 11 January 2017
> 
> This thread has been really helpful during the entire process. Initially I thought I would hire a visa consultant to look after the whole process since I do a full time PhD but then because of this group things became clear and I did it myself. And ended up saving a lot of money lol.
> 
> Best of luck to all of those who are waiting.


Congratulations mate. Which team processed your case.

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Mitul Patel

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait of 300 days; Happy to share that with Almighty's blessing I received the Grant yesterday.
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar


Congratulations !!



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Alexx1 said:


> Hi guys I got my visa grant just 2 hours ago.
> 
> ACT application for 190 visa invitation: 10 October 2016
> ACT invitation: 2 November 2016
> Visa Lodge: 10 November 2016 (on shore)
> CO contact for Polio certificate and PCC: 17 November 2016
> Information provided on 02 December 2016
> 
> Best of luck to all of those who are waiting.


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

Hi All,
I need help with the PCC process from India as am currently based out of US. There are a few documents which are required. Can someone help clarify what these documents refer to and where can I find them. 

1. Letter of instruction/ checklist from concerned Embassy. 
2. Offer letter of foreign Company/ Colleges/ Institute by mentioning requirement of Police Clearance - 
4. Those who already stay abroad (outside India): 
a. Required scan copy of Passport and Demand Letter, both duly attested by Indian Embassy of that country. 
b. Affidavit to authorise proxy who is submitting the form in India. 

would appreciate clarification on the above.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## Alexx1

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations mate. Which team processed your case.
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Where to find out which team processed my case?


----------



## Singh85

Alexx1 said:


> Where to find out which team processed my case?


Signature in grant letter I think. There must be name and team written .


Sent from i📱7


----------



## Alexx1

Singh85 said:


> Signature in grant letter I think. There must be name and team written .
> 
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Farede and Michelle from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## meraprvisa

lodged 190 NSW on 07Dec2016.....

but no CO allocation till now... any one with same details who can got CO ALLOCATION??

experienced people any comments?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Singh85

Alexx1 said:


> Farede and Michelle from GSM Adelaide.


Thanks and congratulations again bro. Good luck for your future endeavors

Sent from i📱7


----------



## Lady$Bird

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait of 300 days; Happy to share that with Almighty's blessing I received the Grant yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance.
> 
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> Grant : 10/1/2017
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar


Which was your processing team ?


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Leena !!



Leena1 said:


> Received Grant today after 6 months from Visa filing date (and 4 months since submission of the documents after CO contact). I'm thankful to this forum for all the useful information and wish everybody a speedy grant. My timelines for a quick reference -
> 
> ACS Feb 2016
> PTE March 2016
> VIC EOI April 2016 (70+5 points)
> VIC ACK May 2016
> VIC Invite June 2016
> Visa applied July 2016
> CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - Asked for Medicals, USA PCC- July 2016
> Medicals - August 2016
> Provided USA FBI and States(California + Texas) Clearance - September 2016
> Grant - 10th Jan 2017
> IED - March 2017
> Next step - I'm currently working in the US and planning to move to AUS in next 3 months.
> 
> Thank you everybody again and wishing you all the best !!


----------



## Lady$Bird

Alexx1 said:


> Hi guys I got my visa grant just 2 hours ago.
> 
> ACT application for 190 visa invitation: 10 October 2016
> ACT invitation: 2 November 2016
> Visa Lodge: 10 November 2016 (on shore)
> CO contact for Polio certificate and PCC: 17 November 2016
> Information provided on 02 December 2016
> 
> Grant: 11 January 2017
> 
> This thread has been really helpful during the entire process. Initially I thought I would hire a visa consultant to look after the whole process since I do a full time PhD but then because of this group things became clear and I did it myself. And ended up saving a lot of money lol.
> 
> Best of luck to all of those who are waiting.



Congrats!!

Our timelines are almost close. I hope I get my grant soon.

Do the COs process the application based on the visa lodge date and/or info provided date ?


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations and all the best !! 


ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait of 300 days; Happy to share that with Almighty's blessing I received the Grant yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance.
> 
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> Grant : 10/1/2017
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar


----------



## sultan_azam

Leena1 said:


> Received Grant today after 6 months from Visa filing date (and 4 months since submission of the documents after CO contact). I'm thankful to this forum for all the useful information and wish everybody a speedy grant. My timelines for a quick reference -
> 
> ACS Feb 2016
> PTE March 2016
> VIC EOI April 2016 (70+5 points)
> VIC ACK May 2016
> VIC Invite June 2016
> Visa applied July 2016
> CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - Asked for Medicals, USA PCC- July 2016
> Medicals - August 2016
> Provided USA FBI and States(California + Texas) Clearance - September 2016
> Grant - 10th Jan 2017
> IED - March 2017
> Next step - I'm currently working in the US and planning to move to AUS in next 3 months.
> 
> Thank you everybody again and wishing you all the best !!


congratulations and all the best


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Alexx !! 


Alexx1 said:


> Hi guys I got my visa grant just 2 hours ago.
> 
> ACT application for 190 visa invitation: 10 October 2016
> ACT invitation: 2 November 2016
> Visa Lodge: 10 November 2016 (on shore)
> CO contact for Polio certificate and PCC: 17 November 2016
> Information provided on 02 December 2016
> 
> Grant: 11 January 2017
> 
> This thread has been really helpful during the entire process. Initially I thought I would hire a visa consultant to look after the whole process since I do a full time PhD but then because of this group things became clear and I did it myself. And ended up saving a lot of money lol.
> 
> Best of luck to all of those who are waiting.


----------



## sultan_azam

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait of 300 days; Happy to share that with Almighty's blessing I received the Grant yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance.
> 
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> Grant : 10/1/2017
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar



congratulations Pradeep


----------



## sultan_azam

Alexx1 said:


> Hi guys I got my visa grant just 2 hours ago.
> 
> ACT application for 190 visa invitation: 10 October 2016
> ACT invitation: 2 November 2016
> Visa Lodge: 10 November 2016 (on shore)
> CO contact for Polio certificate and PCC: 17 November 2016
> Information provided on 02 December 2016
> 
> Grant: 11 January 2017
> 
> This thread has been really helpful during the entire process. Initially I thought I would hire a visa consultant to look after the whole process since I do a full time PhD but then because of this group things became clear and I did it myself. And ended up saving a lot of money lol.
> 
> Best of luck to all of those who are waiting.


congrats Alexx


----------



## sultan_azam

meraprvisa said:


> lodged 190 NSW on 07Dec2016.....
> 
> but no CO allocation till now... any one with same details who can got CO ALLOCATION??
> 
> experienced people any comments?
> 
> thanks for your help.


it is too early to worry, you may get a direct grant


one member from 189 visa gang has lodged 100 days ago, no CO contact/allocation till now


----------



## ausguy11

Very slim chances or i will say no chances

try for PTE = 20 Marks



madhuri1310 said:


> ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer
> Point 55+5
> Experience 10 years
> EOI submitted 5/11/2015
> still waiting for invitation.....
> Any Idea when Can I get


----------



## joy.verma

Hello Team,

I hope you all are doing well. I lodged my visa application on Dec 16,2016 for me and my wife. We got married on December 10, 2016 (6 days before I lodged my Visa).

Today we did get a contact from the CO (Adelaide Team) requesting for additional information as the evidence of ongoing relationship with my spouse. I have already provided the marriage certificate before. 

Below are the documents he mentioned and I have to provide any one of the following:

Provide evidence of any of the following aspects of your relationship:
The financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
● any joint liabilities
● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
commitments
● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
The nature of your household. This may include:
● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
● your living arrangements
● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
The social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
each other
● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
The nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
● the duration of your relationship
● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.


Please help me in what all documents I can further submit apart from Marriage certificate to justify that we both are married.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Joy Verma


----------



## gonnabeexpat

amanaksh said:


> Visa lodge 1 oct
> Gsm Adelaide
> 1st CO. 14 oct ( form 80 and medical)
> Info provided 24 oct
> 2nd CO. 2 Dec. (spouse PCC)
> Info provided 23 Dec
> Assessment in progress till now


Oh dude you have also lodged on Oct 1. Whats your job code?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

gonnabeexpat said:


> Oh dude you have also lodged on Oct 1. Whats your job code?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yes dear
Account 221111, i am secondary applicant. My wife and baby are onshore but m offshore.
It's to hard to wait. Evan we didn't claim any experience points.
Our case is very state forward


----------



## erinjohn

I'm so happy for all the people who are getting their grants or atleast a contact from a CO.. The wait is just horrible.


----------



## sumitgupta22

Re-posting -

When someone receives an invitation to apply for NSW nomination, he has 14 days time. To fill this online form, do we need passport details of family members as well or it is required at the time of VISA lodging only?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## sultan_azam

sumitgupta22 said:


> Re-posting -
> 
> When someone receives an invitation to apply for NSW nomination, he has 14 days time. To fill this online form, do we need passport details of family members as well or it is required at the time of VISA lodging only?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


i am not sure but i think family details are not required at least for NSW nomination, those are required at visa stage

experts can correct me


----------



## erinjohn

sumitgupta22 said:


> Re-posting -
> 
> When someone receives an invitation to apply for NSW nomination, he has 14 days time. To fill this online form, do we need passport details of family members as well or it is required at the time of VISA lodging only?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your response.


For state nomination, I don't recall giving dependent details. But that was for SA. Not sure about NSW.


----------



## erinjohn

I was wondering if anyone had used an agent for your application and have you ever tried to import your application to a personal immi account?


----------



## abcbog

erinjohn said:


> I was wondering if anyone had used an agent for your application and have you ever tried to import your application to a personal immi account?



Dear,
I just made that yesterday, and I got that the agent didn't apply my documents that the CO asked for!! anyways, it's an easy steps.
Creat a new account with your personal data. Once you opened the created account you'll find an option to import your account. Clik this option and use your Reference Number (on the payment reciept) and your personal details such your DOB, Passport Number.
Furthermore, your agent wont be able to know this step and your can track your profile.
Best regards.


ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN

Vetassess: 15th September 2016

EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016

SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016

Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016

CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)

Reply: 15th December 2016

Visa Grant: ???


----------



## YankeeD

abcbog said:


> Dear,
> 
> I just made that yesterday, and I got that the agent didn't apply my documents that the CO asked for!! anyways, it's an easy steps.
> 
> Creat a new account with your personal data. Once you opened the created account you'll find an option to import your account. Clik this option and use your Reference Number (on the payment reciept) and your personal details such your DOB, Passport Number.
> 
> Furthermore, your agent wont be able to know this step and your can track your profile.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> 
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> 
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> 
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> 
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Grant: ???




If we import our application like this will the agent stops receiving future updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

crazylankan said:


> If we import our application like this will the agent stops receiving future updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No! you can find information in the Immiaccount showing the email of your agent.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## jitin81

ausvisa1902016 said:


> Hi All,
> After a long wait of 300 days; Happy to share that with Almighty's blessing I received the Grant yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for all your guidance.
> 
> EOI Applied : Jan 6 2016
> State Sponsorship Vic: Mar 14 2016
> Visa Applied : Mar 16 2016
> CO Assigned : Apr 20 2016
> CO update : Additional documents and health checkup submitted May 10 2016
> Grant : 10/1/2017
> 
> Regards
> Pradeep Sundar


Congratulations Pradeep.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

*Natural Justice*

Hello Friends,

After waiting for 14 months today I received the Natural Justice regarding my employment verification. My company was acquired by the another company in 2011( obviously name got changed to the new company). They tried to reach the HR by phone several time and it got failed. Can you please help me what I need to do in this situation. Still my company is active with another name.

In the Natural Justice they mentioned that I need to reply by Writing.

Regards,
Lakshmi N


----------



## Sandyimmi

Congratulations Pradeep..detail timeline pls.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After waiting for 14 months today I received the Natural Justice regarding my employment verification. My company was acquired by the another company in 2011( obviously name got changed to the new company). They tried to reach the HR by phone several time and it got failed. Can you please help me what I need to do in this situation. Still my company is active with another name.
> 
> In the Natural Justice they mentioned that I need to reply by Writing.
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi N



get a letter from your new company(abc) that your old company(xyz) has taken over abc on dd.mm.yy and you were an employee of abc from dd.mm.yy to dd.mm.yy

that should work, wait for expert comments


----------



## BulletAK

sultan_azam said:


> get a letter from your new company(abc) that your old company(xyz) has taken over abc on dd.mm.yy and you were an employee of abc from dd.mm.yy to dd.mm.yy
> 
> that should work, wait for expert comments


Perfect advice. Plus if you had any company name change letter from your HRD previously provided, you can use that one too. Else you can also show the payslips just before and after the company name change as the salary trend would itself become the part of supporting evidence.


----------



## bemit

jp416 said:


> Bemit,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt response. I have my baptism certificate too which has my full name as per the passport and marriage certificate. Do you reckon that would work too? Cheers


Yes, the baptismal certificate should do. It was the same case as my wife, we submitted the baptismal cert. for the name change and the CO has not asked for any other docs till now. We frontloaded all docs and received the Immi assessment commence email.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

BulletAK said:


> Perfect advice. Plus if you had any company name change letter from your HRD previously provided, you can use that one too. Else you can also show the payslips just before and after the company name change as the salary trend would itself become the part of supporting evidence.


Thanks for your prompt reply.

After I changed my company only they have acquired by the new company. I have all the payslip for that company.

1. Letter from HR
2. Payslip
3. Do I need to provide them with any contact details for verification ?

Do I need to reply them by email or I need to upload that the document in immi account. ?

Regards,
Lakshmi N


----------



## erinjohn

abcbog said:


> Dear,
> I just made that yesterday, and I got that the agent didn't apply my documents that the CO asked for!! anyways, it's an easy steps.
> Creat a new account with your personal data. Once you opened the created account you'll find an option to import your account. Clik this option and use your Reference Number (on the payment reciept) and your personal details such your DOB, Passport Number.
> Furthermore, your agent wont be able to know this step and your can track your profile.
> Best regards.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 312912: METALLURGICAL OR MATERIALS TECHNICIAN
> 
> Vetassess: 15th September 2016
> 
> EOI lodged: 22nd September 2016
> 
> SA Invitation: 2nd November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodged: 16th November 2016
> 
> CO contact: 14th December 2016 (Pregnancy letter for my Spouse)
> 
> Reply: 15th December 2016
> 
> Visa Grant: ???


thank you for that...Does the agent get notification that we have imported the application? I'm just curious because I supposedly have not had a single contact from a case officer and I want to keep track without the agent being alerted.


----------



## Rajaastha

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> After I changed my company only they have acquired by the new company. I have all the payslip for that company.
> 
> 1. Letter from HR
> 2. Payslip
> 3. Do I need to provide them with any contact details for verification ?
> 
> Do I need to reply them by email or I need to upload that the document in immi account. ?
> 
> Regards,
> Lakshmi N


Email and upload in immi account also.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

Rajaastha said:


> Email and upload in immi account also.


Do I need to provide the Cover letter for NJ?


----------



## meraprvisa

can anyone confirm if spouse IELTS/PTE is considered valid only for one year?

thanks for help.


----------



## Rajaastha

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Do I need to provide the Cover letter for NJ?


Yes, 

Please do it politely and professionally.

Please donot do it immediately you have lot of time.Wait for more experts to comment.

You can get professional help from Northam Mark ,his E-mail address is [email protected]

Regards


----------



## Singh85

joy.verma said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. I lodged my visa application on Dec 16,2016 for me and my wife. We got married on December 10, 2016 (6 days before I lodged my Visa).
> 
> Today we did get a contact from the CO (Adelaide Team) requesting for additional information as the evidence of ongoing relationship with my spouse. I have already provided the marriage certificate before.
> 
> Below are the documents he mentioned and I have to provide any one of the following:
> 
> Provide evidence of any of the following aspects of your relationship:
> The financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
> ● any joint liabilities
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> commitments
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> The nature of your household. This may include:
> ● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
> ● your living arrangements
> ● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
> The social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
> each other
> ● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
> ● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
> The nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
> ● the duration of your relationship
> ● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
> ● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
> ● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.
> 
> 
> Please help me in what all documents I can further submit apart from Marriage certificate to justify that we both are married.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Joy Verma


Mate, The entire list has been sent by co ?
You can send your bank joint account passbook with your photo.
Moreover self declaration from your brother or sister or other relatives about your relationship as said in bullet pt 9
Also, SD from both about nature of commitment with each other.
And also again attach your marriage certificate from registrar of marriage act with it.

Hope it will help you.


Sent from i📱7


----------



## adckbj88

Need some guidance for my Vic invite and visa application:

Can you let me know how should we deal the Health checkup aspect:

Should we wait for CO to let us know post applying the visa. OR
Do initiate the health check up prior to applying the visa

Also can someone explain the process or doing the health checkup prio to applying for the visa , as the details is confusing on the website.

Regards,


----------



## joy.verma

Yes Singh, all these points were mentioned by the Co, 


I had discussion with my mamaji staying in Australia Sydney from past 32 years and working In NAB as IT executive and I will submit that the following proofs
1. Statutionary declaration from mamaji and maasiji that they both came to attend my marriage
Mamaji is in Sydney and maasiji is in canberra and both hold citizenship of Australia and both came for marriage
2. Affidavit from my owner specifying that we both are married and currently staying in his apartment on rent basis
3. Wedding photographs
4. Joint bank account ( I will open it on friday) 
5. Affidavit from our parents regarding marriage...



Singh85 said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Team,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well. I lodged my visa application on Dec 16,2016 for me and my wife. We got married on December 10, 2016 (6 days before I lodged my Visa).
> 
> Today we did get a contact from the CO (Adelaide Team) requesting for additional information as the evidence of ongoing relationship with my spouse. I have already provided the marriage certificate before.
> 
> Below are the documents he mentioned and I have to provide any one of the following:
> 
> Provide evidence of any of the following aspects of your relationship:
> The financial aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● any joint ownership of real estate or other major assets
> ● any joint liabilities
> ● the extent of any pooling of financial resources, especially in relation to major financial
> commitments
> ● whether you or your spouse owe any legal obligation in respect of the other
> ● the basis of any sharing of day-to-day household expenses.
> The nature of your household. This may include:
> ● any joint responsibility for care and support of children, if any
> ● your living arrangements
> ● any sharing of responsibility for housework.
> The social aspects of your relationship. This may include:
> ● whether you and your spouse represent yourselves to other people as being married to
> each other
> ● statements from family and friends about the nature of your relationship
> ● any basis on which you and your spouse plan and undertake joint social activities.
> The nature of your commitment to each other. This may include:
> ● the duration of your relationship
> ● the length of time you and your spouse have lived together
> ● the degree of companionship and emotional support that you draw from each other
> ● whether you and your spouse see the relationship as a long-term one.
> 
> 
> Please help me in what all documents I can further submit apart from Marriage certificate to justify that we both are married.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Joy Verma
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, The entire list has been sent by co ?
> You can send your bank joint account passbook with your photo.
> Moreover self declaration from your brother or sister or other relatives about your relationship as said in bullet pt 9
> Also, SD from both about nature of commitment with each other.
> And also again attach your marriage certificate from registrar of marriage act with it.
> 
> Hope it will help you.
> 
> 
> Sent from i📱7
Click to expand...


----------



## YankeeD

abcbog said:


> No! you can find information in the Immiaccount showing the email of your agent.
> 
> Wish you all the best.




So there's no way the agent would get to know about my login and import of the application,correct? And still they are involved in the process,ya?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp416

bemit said:


> Yes, the baptismal certificate should do. It was the same case as my wife, we submitted the baptismal cert. for the name change and the CO has not asked for any other docs till now. We frontloaded all docs and received the Immi assessment commence email.




Thanks once again, Bemit


----------



## andreyx108b

Leena1 said:


> Received Grant today after 6 months from Visa filing date (and 4 months since submission of the documents after CO contact). I'm thankful to this forum for all the useful information and wish everybody a speedy grant. My timelines for a quick reference -
> 
> ACS Feb 2016
> PTE March 2016
> VIC EOI April 2016 (70+5 points)
> VIC ACK May 2016
> VIC Invite June 2016
> Visa applied July 2016
> CO contact (GSM Brisbane) - Asked for Medicals, USA PCC- July 2016
> Medicals - August 2016
> Provided USA FBI and States(California + Texas) Clearance - September 2016
> Grant - 10th Jan 2017
> IED - March 2017
> Next step - I'm currently working in the US and planning to move to AUS in next 3 months.
> 
> Thank you everybody again and wishing you all the best !!




Cooongrats!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DAWARKESH

adckbj88 said:


> Need some guidance for my Vic invite and visa application:
> 
> Can you let me know how should we deal the Health checkup aspect:
> 
> Should we wait for CO to let us know post applying the visa. OR
> Do initiate the health check up prior to applying the visa
> 
> Also can someone explain the process or doing the health checkup prio to applying for the visa , as the details is confusing on the website.
> 
> Regards,


You will be informed by the CO when to do the health check up. There are particular registered hospitals with DIBP where you have to get the health checkup done.


----------



## andreyx108b

DAWARKESH said:


> You will be informed by the CO when to do the health check up. There are particular registered hospitals with DIBP where you have to get the health checkup done.


One can do medicals upfront. This is actually better way.


----------



## aussiedream87

meraprvisa said:


> can anyone confirm if spouse IELTS/PTE is considered valid only for one year?
> 
> thanks for help.


IETLS is 3 years & PTE is 2 years.


----------



## Singh85

adckbj88 said:


> Need some guidance for my Vic invite and visa application:
> 
> Can you let me know how should we deal the Health checkup aspect:
> 
> Should we wait for CO to let us know post applying the visa. OR
> Do initiate the health check up prior to applying the visa
> 
> Also can someone explain the process or doing the health checkup prio to applying for the visa , as the details is confusing on the website.
> 
> Regards,


If you are invited and are about to lodge application or already paid fees and lodged application. You can perform medicals prior to co request and upfront upload them.
Open your immiaccount and you can fill online form of health declaration in that.
That will generate your HAP ID and will show list of panel of doctors .

Choose nearby hospital and call them to book an appointment with your HAP ID.

medicals will be uploaded automatically by them to dibp .


Sent from i📱7


----------



## Singh85

joy.verma said:


> Yes Singh, all these points were mentioned by the Co,
> 
> 
> I had discussion with my mamaji staying in Australia Sydney from past 32 years and working In NAB as IT executive and I will submit that the following proofs
> 1. Statutionary declaration from mamaji and maasiji that they both came to attend my marriage
> Mamaji is in Sydney and maasiji is in canberra and both hold citizenship of Australia and both came for marriage
> 2. Affidavit from my owner specifying that we both are married and currently staying in his apartment on rent basis
> 3. Wedding photographs
> 4. Joint bank account ( I will open it on friday)
> 5. Affidavit from our parents regarding marriage...


Hope that will work .my point of advise is to upload as much as evidence as you can and if pocket allows do take an advice of MARA agent.

Mate, are you claiming any points of spouse ?

Sent from i📱7


----------



## akash2016

NJL Issued after 11 month of time...


----------



## joy.verma

You are correct and I think these points will suffice. 

No I am. Not claiming spouse and employment points... 



Singh85 said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Singh, all these points were mentioned by the Co,
> 
> 
> I had discussion with my mamaji staying in Australia Sydney from past 32 years and working In NAB as IT executive and I will submit that the following proofs
> 1. Statutionary declaration from mamaji and maasiji that they both came to attend my marriage
> Mamaji is in Sydney and maasiji is in canberra and both hold citizenship of Australia and both came for marriage
> 2. Affidavit from my owner specifying that we both are married and currently staying in his apartment on rent basis
> 3. Wedding photographs
> 4. Joint bank account ( I will open it on friday)
> 5. Affidavit from our parents regarding marriage...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that will work .my point of advise is to upload as much as evidence as you can and if pocket allows do take an advice of MARA agent.
> 
> Mate, are you claiming any points of spouse ?
> 
> Sent from i📱7
Click to expand...


----------



## Mitul Patel

akash2016 said:


> NJL Issued after 11 month of time...


Reason?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## anuapply

abcbog said:


> No! you can find information in the Immiaccount showing the email of your agent.
> Wish you all the best.



Wow. I never read about this. Please help to understand 
1. Will the newly created immiaccount will become the primary means to update application and agent immiaccount no longer work ? Cause if this is correct then agent will know. 
2. Going forward if agent updates anything, will it be viewable in my immiaccount as well ?


----------



## sultan_azam

akash2016 said:


> NJL Issued after 11 month of time...


what is written in that letter ??


----------



## gonnabeexpat

akash2016 said:


> NJL Issued after 11 month of time...


Why!!! What happened ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Hi, could someone help me with the below queries? Thanks. 

1. Can I check both 189 and 190 in my EOI and ignore the 190 if it's not for NSW or VIC? 

2. Mine is a joint application along with my wife. In this case, can I raise a second EOI with my wife as the main applicant( the scores are the same either way)? As in, one application for 189 and one for 190. 

Kindly help. Thanks. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

aussiedream87 said:


> IETLS is 3 years & PTE is 2 years.


DIBP considers all English language exams valid for 3 years regardless of expiry date mentioned on them.


----------



## andreyx108b

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi, could someone help me with the below queries? Thanks.
> 
> 1. Can I check both 189 and 190 in my EOI and ignore the 190 if it's not for NSW or VIC?
> 
> 2. Mine is a joint application along with my wife. In this case, can I raise a second EOI with my wife as the main applicant( the scores are the same either way)? As in, one application for 189 and one for 190.
> 
> Kindly help. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1. You can. Most states, you need to apply for SS. Only NSW invites you, but you got to select NSW.

You can have more than one separate EOI. 

2. Sure.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

andreyx108b said:


> 1. You can. Most states, you need to apply for SS. Only NSW invites you, but you got to select NSW.
> 
> You can have more than one separate EOI.
> 
> 2. Sure.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Thank you so much for the quick response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

anuapply said:


> Wow. I never read about this. Please help to understand
> 1. Will the newly created immiaccount will become the primary means to update application and agent immiaccount no longer work ? Cause if this is correct then agent will know.
> 2. Going forward if agent updates anything, will it be viewable in my Mimiaccount as well ?


1- No, when you create your personal account, then import your immiaccount which set up by your agent, you will find it appears as an active application. You can mirror screening your application, and the agent won't get it until you inform them.
2- You'll access your account as it is and up-to-date.

Best regards.


----------



## Singh85

joy.verma said:


> You are correct and I think these points will suffice.
> 
> No I am. Not claiming spouse and employment points...


ok. than its general enquiry made by co. Do not worry, you will go through it. good luck


----------



## Singh85

guys, 
Does anyone could brief me when could I intimate CO about changes in circumstances (new baby born) .Due date of delivery is in Feb/March. Shall I inform them now or after baby birth?
As I am planning to hold my case if grant did not came till Mid of February. I know its first time and I do not know that CO will hold my case or not as I have already gone through medicals. 
My question is wether I have to pay fee to DIBP for addition of child if case is put on hold.
and if CO did not put my case on hold than what route i have to take to add new born baby and what is visa fees for that.
Thanks


----------



## bvinayb

Hi Guys,

Can we just upload a color scan of PCC or do we need it to be attested?

Thanks.


----------



## Singh85

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we just upload a color scan of PCC or do we need it to be attested?
> 
> Thanks.


Coloured scan is sufficient. No need to attest it. Good luck

Sent from i📱7


----------



## ausguy11

i have just done with medical today.

How can i check the RESULTS now.

Note: I already know it takes 4-5 days to upload the result by the clinic


----------



## meraprvisa

ausguy11 said:


> i have just done with medical today.
> 
> How can i check the RESULTS now.
> 
> Note: I already know it takes 4-5 days to upload the result by the clinic


Login into eclient and u will find the status..
Hope this helps.
But normally it takes one week for all results.


Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

E medical

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just upload a color scan of PCC or do we need it to be attested?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




No need to notarize 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Guys, no grants today ?
As per immitracker, for 189, there is at least one grant everyday. There are already 4 grants today for 189, but none for 190.


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can we just upload a color scan of PCC or do we need it to be attested?
> 
> Thanks.


color scan will do, no attestation required


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> i have just done with medical today.
> 
> How can i check the RESULTS now.
> 
> Note: I already know it takes 4-5 days to upload the result by the clinic


wait for some days, they will upload it by that time


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> color scan will do, no attestation required


Thanks a lot. finally got my PCC which was asked to redo.


----------



## bvinayb

andreyx108b said:


> No need to notarize
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## bvinayb

Singh85 said:


> Coloured scan is sufficient. No need to attest it. Good luck
> 
> Sent from i📱7


Thanks a lot


----------



## ausguy11

sultan_azam said:


> wait for some days, they will upload it by that time


where can i see the uploaded one?


----------



## ausguy11

Actually where to check after 2-4 days?

Can you please tell steps?



sultan_azam said:


> wait for some days, they will upload it by that time


----------



## bvinayb

ausguy11 said:


> where can i see the uploaded one?


You can't check the results but when you will click on the Health Assessment Tab - it should say XXXX XXXXXXXXX (No Action Required) this means all has gone well

Thanks.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

akash2016 said:


> NJL Issued after 11 month of time...


Hi Akash,

Me too received the NJL after 14 months. Please let me know what is the reason they mentioned in the letter ?


----------



## MNG2020

Could anyone please, tell me how to inform the CO that I attached the requested file by his email? I mean how to write it.


----------



## bvinayb

ghazali2020 said:


> Could anyone please, tell me how to inform the CO that I attached the requested file by his email? I mean how to write it.


Reply on the same email which came in for requesting extra documents. Make sure that email is point of contact email given in their request letter. You can just update the CO politely in two lines.. please note that I have received the requested documents and uploaded on to the Immiaccount XXXXXXX

Thanks.


----------



## MNG2020

Thanks dear, no need to upload it again at his/ her email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

ghazali2020 said:


> Thanks dear, no need to upload it again at his/ her email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can if you want to. I uploaded my PCC through Immiaccount and through email as well. But as the request letter mentions we only need to upload it through ImmiAccount


----------



## MNG2020

So is it good to upload through email or no?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Akash,
> 
> Me too received the NJL after 14 months. Please let me know what is the reason they mentioned in the letter ?


Reasons in ur case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Military exemption evidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

But I'm confused I attached the requested file at both his email and immiaccount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ghazali2020 said:


> So is it good to upload through email or no?




Upload via immi account as standard, additionally sent via email if feel unsecure ) 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## erinjohn

Does anyone know the different stauts' that are used in immi account.


----------



## Singh85

ausguy11 said:


> where can i see the uploaded one?


In your immiaccount. You will find it below your online application. Click on it. There will be a message on right side that " a penal of physicians..." And last "no action required" which means they have sent your medical reports are your reports are positive .


sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

ghazali2020 said:


> Could anyone please, tell me how to inform the CO that I attached the requested file by his email? I mean how to write it.


There will a button in immiaccount which u have to press " information provided" . 
Co will automatically notice about your update.
I think no need to mail co for updates.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## YankeeD

abcbog said:


> 1- No, when you create your personal account, then import your immiaccount which set up by your agent, you will find it appears as an active application. You can mirror screening your application, and the agent won't get it until you inform them.
> 
> 2- You'll access your account as it is and up-to-date.
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards.




With regard to 1st point. According to that there is no way the agents would get to know about importing the application & they will keep ok getting updates from the CO team,correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Mitul Patel said:


> Reasons in ur case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Hi 

What NJL means? I am seeing this word for first time in the forum.


----------



## Mitul Patel

rvd said:


> Hi
> 
> What NJL means? I am seeing this word for first time in the forum.


If you apply for PR, they either issue visa or Natural Justice Letter. 
After NJL, you have some time to appeal and argue, if then also they are not satisfied, then Visa Rejection.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Thank you Singh Saab..





Singh85 said:


> In your immiaccount. You will find it below your online application. Click on it. There will be a message on right side that " a penal of physicians..." And last "no action required" which means they have sent your medical reports are your reports are positive .
> 
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## adckbj88

Hi All,

I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries

1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documebts the system freezes ans only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents

Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


----------



## Singh85

rvd said:


> Hi
> 
> What NJL means? I am seeing this word for first time in the forum.


Natural justice letter. Which means last chance to clarify case.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## MNG2020

adckbj88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries
> 
> 1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
> 2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
> 3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documebts the system freezes ans only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents
> 
> Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.




Num 1- yes you able to do it.
2- yes up to 60 documents for visa 190/189
3- no freezing at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

ghazali2020 said:


> Num 1- yes you able to do it.
> 2- yes up to 60 documents for visa 190/189
> 3- no freezing at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right said

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

Singh85 said:


> Natural justice letter. Which means last chance to clarify case.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Hi Friends,

I have below proof to prove my experience. Please let me know any other document required from my end before replying to my Natural Justice.

1. Acquired Company letter ( “xxx Limited [Formerly known as xxx & xxx.” along with my employment details. 
2. Verification contact details - Mail id of HR group and name to contact.
3. Payslip - all the years 
4. bank statement - request to bank
5. Rewards certificate during my working tenure.
6. Form 16 & tax returns
7. NJ cover letter

Regards,
Sai


----------



## Singh85

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have below proof to prove my experience. Please let me know any other document required from my end before replying to my Natural Justice.
> 
> 1. Acquired Company letter ( “xxx Limited [Formerly known as xxx & xxx.” along with my employment details.
> 2. Verification contact details - Mail id of HR group and name to contact.
> 3. Payslip - all the years
> 4. bank statement - request to bank
> 5. Rewards certificate during my working tenure.
> 6. Form 16 & tax returns
> 7. NJ cover letter
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


All are good. Represent in such a way that it do not create mess. 
Do not worry you will cross this hurdle if the case is genuine.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## adckbj88

Singh85 said:


> ghazali2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Num 1- yes you able to do it.
> 2- yes up to 60 documents for visa 190/189
> 3- no freezing at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Right said
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming....


----------



## adckbj88

Thanks for the quick and crisp response....appreciate ur help


----------



## adckbj88

ghazali2020 said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries
> 
> 1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
> 2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
> 3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documebts the system freezes ans only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents
> 
> Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Num 1- yes you able to do it.
> 2- yes up to 60 documents for visa 190/189
> 3- no freezing at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Thanks for the quick and crisp response....appreciate ur help


----------



## NTIn

Hi,

I have lodged my EOI for 190 NSW in 28 June 2016.

60+5(state sponsorship), can anybody please let me know when I can expect invitation for the same?

My score in English is 6 points which equivalent to 0.


----------



## Singh85

NTIn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for 190 NSW in 28 June 2016.
> 
> 60+5(state sponsorship), can anybody please let me know when I can expect invitation for the same?
> 
> My score in English is 6 points which equivalent to 0.


Your occupation please.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## derek2016

just want to update, i received my grant along with my family. Already made my validation trip. Planning to move in the next 2-3 years. Thanks all


----------



## NTIn

261313(Software Engineer) same is also mentioned in the signature.

Please give me some idea when I can get invitation and when NSW is starting sending invitation on the same.



Singh85 said:


> Your occupation please.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

NTIn said:


> 261313(Software Engineer) same is also mentioned in the signature.
> 
> Please give me some idea when I can get invitation and when NSW is starting sending invitation on the same.


Is your category has cut off ? I also waited from NSW at 55+5 for 6 months from Jan 16 to June 16 but they did not gave me. You have 60+5 so chances are bright . But if you are desperate enough do not waste time in waiting. Work hard to gain extra points and get invited 
Hard work always pays .


sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## JackJ

*Sunshine Finally*

Hello all,

Finally, i can see the sunshine...received the grant yesterday after long wait of 7 months..details in timelines below:

SUBCLASS 190
ANZSCO CODE-262113- Systems Administrator

Oct '15 IELTS (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-8.0)
Feb'16: ACS assesment submitted.
Mar'16 ACS Outcome Positive.
Apr'16 EOI Submitted
May'16 NSW Invite/Approval Received
15th June'16- VISA Application submited.
12th Jan'17-Received Grant  arty:arty:arty:...
GSM Adelaide

Similar suggestion as our other friends have said who were waiting for the grant...have patience & keep your cool..Your day will come soon..All the best to all waiting for the big day..

Regards,
Jack


----------



## rahejarajeev

JackJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally, i can see the sunshine...received the grant yesterday after long wait of 7 months..details in timelines below:
> 
> SUBCLASS 190
> ANZSCO CODE-262113- Systems Administrator
> 
> Oct '15 IELTS (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-8.0)
> Feb'16: ACS assesment submitted.
> Mar'16 ACS Outcome Positive.
> Apr'16 EOI Submitted
> May'16 NSW Invite/Approval Received
> 15th June'16- VISA Application submited.
> 12th Jan'17-Received Grant  arty:arty:arty:...
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Similar suggestion as our other friends have said who were waiting for the grant...have patience & keep your cool..Your day will come soon..All the best to all waiting for the big day..
> 
> Regards,
> Jack


Congrats Jack ! Have some Jack Daniel on the rocks 👌👌👌👌☺☺

BTW Dear, how many points you had including SS.


----------



## Singh85

JackJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally, i can see the sunshine...received the grant yesterday after long wait of 7 months..details in timelines below:
> 
> SUBCLASS 190
> ANZSCO CODE-262113- Systems Administrator
> 
> Oct '15 IELTS (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-8.0)
> Feb'16: ACS assesment submitted.
> Mar'16 ACS Outcome Positive.
> Apr'16 EOI Submitted
> May'16 NSW Invite/Approval Received
> 15th June'16- VISA Application submited.
> 12th Jan'17-Received Grant  arty:arty:arty:...
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Similar suggestion as our other friends have said who were waiting for the grant...have patience & keep your cool..Your day will come soon..All the best to all waiting for the big day..
> 
> Regards,
> Jack


Congratulations mate. Enjoy your life. Did you emailed or contacted them during application?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sultan_azam

derek2016 said:


> just want to update, i received my grant along with my family. Already made my validation trip. Planning to move in the next 2-3 years. Thanks all


congratulations

can you share your processing timelines ??


----------



## sultan_azam

JackJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally, i can see the sunshine...received the grant yesterday after long wait of 7 months..details in timelines below:
> 
> SUBCLASS 190
> ANZSCO CODE-262113- Systems Administrator
> 
> Oct '15 IELTS (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-8.0)
> Feb'16: ACS assesment submitted.
> Mar'16 ACS Outcome Positive.
> Apr'16 EOI Submitted
> May'16 NSW Invite/Approval Received
> 15th June'16- VISA Application submited.
> 12th Jan'17-Received Grant  arty:arty:arty:...
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Similar suggestion as our other friends have said who were waiting for the grant...have patience & keep your cool..Your day will come soon..All the best to all waiting for the big day..
> 
> Regards,
> Jack


congratulations mate, all the best


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
The NJL concept is completely new for me and it sounds scary.

In which all cases do they issue NJL ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> The NJL concept is completely new for me and it sounds scary.
> 
> In which all cases do they issue NJL ?


If the co is not able to verify your claims or if they rcieve adverse information about your employment 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

derek2016 said:


> just want to update, i received my grant along with my family. Already made my validation trip. Planning to move in the next 2-3 years. Thanks all


Congratulations !! 
Timelines pls

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

gonnabeexpat said:


> If the co is not able to verify your claims or if they rcieve adverse information about your employment
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I was going through this  thread and found out that there are actually many people who have received NJL. In most of the cases it happened due to failure in employment verification.
I have worked in 3 companies including the current one and all are MNCs. I have provided my experience letters, relieving letters, joining letters, payslips, tax docs and bank statements to support my employment claim. I have not provided any reference letter though, as my agent told me it is not required unless specifically asked by the CO. Without reference letter, if they make any calls to the generic phone numbers of the companies, I am not sure how they will be able to verify the details of an employee who worked there before 5 years. How does it actually work ? I am confused.


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> I was going through this  thread and found out that there are actually many people who have received NJL. In most of the cases it happened due to failure in employment verification.
> I have worked in 3 companies including the current one and all are MNCs. I have provided my experience letters, relieving letters, joining letters, payslips, tax docs and bank statements to support my employment claim. I have not provided any reference letter though, as my agent told me it is not required unless specifically asked by the CO. Without reference letter, if they make any calls to the generic phone numbers of the companies, I am not sure how they will be able to verify the details of an employee who worked there before 5 years. How does it actually work ? I am confused.


does the experience letter you mentioned covers the roles and responsibilities delivered by you ??


----------



## Lady$Bird

sultan_azam said:


> does the experience letter you mentioned covers the roles and responsibilities delivered by you ??


The experience letter from first company mentions the technologies I worked for. The one from the second company is a relieving+experience letter which only states about the joining date, relieving date and my designation. 
When the CO contacted me a month back, he asked me for resumes of both me and my spouse(I am not claiming spouse points though). My resume contains the detailed roles and responsibilities for all my three companies. Will that be sufficient? I haven't received any response from my CO after that and it is going to be 2 months since visa lodge. Should I be worried ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> The experience letter from first company mentions the technologies I worked for. The one from the second company is a relieving+experience letter which only states about the joining date, relieving date and my designation.
> When the CO contacted me a month back, he asked me for resumes of both me and my spouse(I am not claiming spouse points though). My resume contains the detailed roles and responsibilities for all my three companies. Will that be sufficient? I haven't received any response from my CO after that and it is going to be 2 months since visa lodge. Should I be worried ?


case officer will ask reference letter if they feel necessary, till now it seems they are OK with what you have submitted


----------



## Lady$Bird

sultan_azam said:


> case officer will ask reference letter if they feel necessary, till now it seems they are OK with what you have submitted


I hope so. But we dont have any ways to know if the CO has actually picked up my case after I have provided the requested information. DO we ?
I know 2 months is too early to be worried. But after reading the NJL stories, I am a bit scared.


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> I hope so. But we dont have any ways to know if the CO has actually picked up my case after I have provided the requested information. DO we ?
> I know 2 months is too early to be worried. But after reading the NJL stories, I am a bit scared.


it is ok to be scared, but dont just sit idle, if you think you will get NJ, think for what reason you may get NJ, try to seal those holes, arrange documents and whatever you can.

sorry if the tone is offensive


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> it is ok to be scared, but dont just sit idle, if you think you will get NJ, think for what reason you may get NJ, try to seal those holes, arrange documents and whatever you can.
> 
> sorry if the tone is offensive


Sorry for this question, but what is the meaning of _NJL_?


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Sorry for this question, but what is the meaning of _NJL_?


Natural Justice - if some applicant is not able to justify the claims made in visa application wrt EOI then he is being sent a NJ notice to explain the things, if they fail visa application is rejected


dont confuse NJL with Natural Justice League


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> Natural Justice - if some applicant is not able to justify the claims made in visa application wrt EOI then he is being sent a NJ notice to explain the things, if they fail visa application is rejected
> 
> 
> dont confuse NJL with Natural Justice League


Dear Sultan,
Thanks for your support for every topic and your collaboration to cover all the uncleared points.
I need to understand some points if you pleased.
1- I have uploaded the detailed experience certificates and payslips with the signed contract with my previous employers. I made that with the companies that include in my assessment, as Vetassess accept only two employers out of five. is that acceptable? But in Form 80 I have written all my employers! 
2- The CO will contact all the companies or only that approved by Vetassess.
3- I have submitted the detailed CV of my spouse with experience certificates, is the CO will contact her employers? I'm not claiming points from her experience.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Lady$Bird

sultan_azam said:


> it is ok to be scared, but dont just sit idle, if you think you will get NJ, think for what reason you may get NJ, try to seal those holes, arrange documents and whatever you can.
> 
> sorry if the tone is offensive


I dont think I should get one, because all my documents are perfect and genuine. I am only worried because, without the reference letter (which is signed by my managers and contains their contact details), if they contact a generic telephone number of an MNC, how will they be able to identify the employee. It may be the telephone number of front office or reception. 
Anyways, if they ask for the reference letter, I have the ones I used for ACS. 
Thanks for the inputs and your tone was perfectly fine


----------



## sursrk

*Not yet invited by NSW!!!*



Singh85 said:


> Is your category has cut off ? I also waited from NSW at 55+5 for 6 months from Jan 16 to June 16 but they did not gave me. You have 60+5 so chances are bright . But if you are desperate enough do not waste time in waiting. Work hard to gain extra points and get invited
> Hard work always pays .
> 
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


I am a civil engineer and applied for NSW on 26 August 2016 with 55+5 points. I got L6. 5,R6.5,W6.5,S6 only. Can you please tell when shall I expect an invitation from them?


----------



## erinjohn

How do I check if my agent has submitted all the forms required? Is there a way to check that in immiaccount?And does anyone know what are the different status' that can be applied to an application in immi account


----------



## numero_uno

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have below proof to prove my experience. Please let me know any other document required from my end before replying to my Natural Justice.
> 
> 1. Acquired Company letter ( “xxx Limited [Formerly known as xxx & xxx.” along with my employment details.
> 2. Verification contact details - Mail id of HR group and name to contact.
> 3. Payslip - all the years
> 4. bank statement - request to bank
> 5. Rewards certificate during my working tenure.
> 6. Form 16 & tax returns
> 7. NJ cover letter
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


Sai, didn't you provide Pay slips, letters and Form 16 earlier.


----------



## sultan_azam

sursrk said:


> I am a civil engineer and applied for NSW on 26 August 2016 with 55+5 points. I got L6. 5,R6.5,W6.5,S6 only. Can you please tell when shall I expect an invitation from them?


it may take ages to get invite, try to increase EOI points, make it 60 or more


----------



## sumitgupta22

I see in immitracker that a person got NSW invite today for 2613 with 65 points (without SS). His DOE was - 21.12.2016.

Mine DOE for 190 NSW is 06.01.17, can I expect the invite before 21st. I would lose 5 points after that 

I was not aware of whole process otherwise I would have submitted EOI for 190 22.12.2016 itself (when I submitted my 189) ..


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Dear Sultan,
> Thanks for your support for every topic and your collaboration to cover all the uncleared points.
> I need to understand some points if you pleased.
> 1- I have uploaded the detailed experience certificates and payslips with the signed contract with my previous employers. I made that with the companies that include in my assessment, as Vetassess accept only two employers out of five. is that acceptable? But in Form 80 I have written all my employers!
> 2- The CO will contact all the companies or only that approved by Vetassess.
> 3- I have submitted the detailed CV of my spouse with experience certificates, is the CO will contact her employers? I'm not claiming points from her experience.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


1. It is good to mention all employment in form 80
2. Employer may contact employers for whom you have claimed experience points
3. if you are claiming points for partner skills then DIBP may do verification of spouse's employment( if assessment of partner's skills was done based on work experience)


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> I dont think I should get one, because all my documents are perfect and genuine. I am only worried because, without the reference letter (which is signed by my managers and contains their contact details), if they contact a generic telephone number of an MNC, how will they be able to identify the employee. It may be the telephone number of front office or reception.
> Anyways, if they ask for the reference letter, I have the ones I used for ACS.
> Thanks for the inputs and your tone was perfectly fine


if you have all the genuine documents then nothing to worry

DIBP/AHC will figure out how to reach the correct person, mostly IT MNCs have a dedicated cell for verification purpose


----------



## Lady$Bird

sultan_azam said:


> if you have all the genuine documents then nothing to worry
> 
> DIBP/AHC will figure out how to reach the correct person, mostly IT MNCs have a dedicated cell for verification purpose


I hope everything goes smooth. Rest all is up to God.


----------



## muthu329024

Today i got invite for NSW SS(190) for 262113 (Systems Administrator).. Which was not there in NSW SS list(2016-17) only. I have applied also. Not sure to rely or not as already my EOI for SA SS is under process.


----------



## Rainbows

muthu329024 said:


> Today i got invite for NSW SS(190) for 262113 (Systems Administrator).. Which was not there in NSW SS list(2016-17) only. I have applied also. Not sure to rely or not as already my EOI for SA SS is under process.


Congratulations. ..your timeline please?


----------



## sinhaa2

Hi there, If I may ask, which GSM you got allocated you and why the CO contacted you 4 times and what was the delay from your side in providing the details.

Thanks.


----------



## muthu329024

Rainbows said:


> Congratulations. ..your timeline please?


I have submitted the application today. For NSW if they invite only you can submit for 190 SS category.

Now just application submitted they will process and invite... Max within 60 days they might send the invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam

muthu329024 said:


> Today i got invite for NSW SS(190) for 262113 (Systems Administrator).. Which was not there in NSW SS list(2016-17) only. I have applied also. Not sure to rely or not as already my EOI for SA SS is under process.


if the sender of email seems authentic you can go ahead with the nomination process

you can post the email id in NSW thread and confirm the authenticity


----------



## Rainbows

muthu329024 said:


> I have submitted the application today. For NSW if they invite only you can submit for 190 SS category.
> 
> Now just application submitted they will process and invite... Max within 60 days they might send the invitation:fingerscrossed:


So you made any payments today for nsw?


----------



## GARRY_2015

JackJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally, i can see the sunshine...received the grant yesterday after long wait of 7 months..details in timelines below:
> 
> SUBCLASS 190
> ANZSCO CODE-262113- Systems Administrator
> 
> Oct '15 IELTS (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-8.0)
> Feb'16: ACS assesment submitted.
> Mar'16 ACS Outcome Positive.
> Apr'16 EOI Submitted
> May'16 NSW Invite/Approval Received
> 15th June'16- VISA Application submited.
> 12th Jan'17-Received Grant  arty:arty:arty:...
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Similar suggestion as our other friends have said who were waiting for the grant...have patience & keep your cool..Your day will come soon..All the best to all waiting for the big day..
> 
> Regards,
> Jack


---------------------------
Hi,

Congrats for your grant,


1. How many points did you have?

2. Any CO contact ?

3. Did you front upload all documents including forms 80 1221, medical, PCC, ITR?

Thanks


----------



## ausguy11

Independent applications takes less time as compare to applications along with dependents?


----------



## andreyx108b

NTIn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for 190 NSW in 28 June 2016.
> 
> 60+5(state sponsorship), can anybody please let me know when I can expect invitation for the same?
> 
> My score in English is 6 points which equivalent to 0.




What is your anzsco?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kd87

Today my 3 months completed since lodgement. I am a single applicant without claiming points for exp. It shouldnt have taken this long for a grant. But i fear I have fallen into the bunch who has to wait a bit more. Do seniors recon I email them monday asking an update or wait till I reach 3 months from CO contact or 3 months from information provided?


----------



## sultan_azam

kd87 said:


> Today my 3 months completed since lodgement. I am a single applicant without claiming points for exp. It shouldnt have taken this long for a grant. But i fear I have fallen into the bunch who has to wait a bit more. Do seniors recon I email them monday asking an update or wait till I reach 3 months from CO contact or 3 months from information provided?


Hey mate... i wish it gets finalised soon


writing them a polite mail wont harm but write the mail and forget about it


----------



## naeemuaf

Anybody with expert opinion Visa application along with family takes more than three months ? 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Mitul Patel said:


> If you apply for PR, they either issue visa or Natural Justice Letter.
> After NJL, you have some time to appeal and argue, if then also they are not satisfied, then Visa Rejection.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you. This is new information for me.


----------



## Hardey

*Non-migrating family members*

I am single and am migrating to Australia. As i was filling my immiAccount application form; at the point of filling non-migrating dependent family members, l erroneously filled five family members in all, my mother, cousins and my brother. After my payment and submission l was requested to upload their documents (which are the Health clearance and character confirmation ) and l don't have any, since they are not traveling to Australia in the next two years and when they do so, they will only come visiting.
I want to know what to do at this point, so that my visa application will not be affected or delayed, because it was stated that if l don't include these document it might affect the visa processing.
What exactly should i do to resolve this situation, the documents requested have 1 year and 3 months validity and would be of no use when my folks decide to visit. How do i remove them from the list and proceed with my visa application. I am also open to other solutions applicable.
Many Thanks
Hardey


----------



## Singh85

kd87 said:


> Today my 3 months completed since lodgement. I am a single applicant without claiming points for exp. It shouldnt have taken this long for a grant. But i fear I have fallen into the bunch who has to wait a bit more. Do seniors recon I email them monday asking an update or wait till I reach 3 months from CO contact or 3 months from information provided?


Which team is processing your case ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

naeemuaf said:


> Anybody with expert opinion Visa application along with family takes more than three months ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


Its not hard and fast rule. It depends upon complexity of case and also on 
CO.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## amanaksh

Hi guys why DIBP issue less 190 grant compare to 189..


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi experts , Does DIBP works on Saturdays .


----------



## abcbog

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , Does DIBP works on Saturdays .


No, Saturday and Sunday are considering as a Weekend. Hope to get our grants on first working day


----------



## Sunnipin

Hope so


----------



## dreamsanj

kd87 said:


> Today my 3 months completed since lodgement. I am a single applicant without claiming points for exp. It shouldnt have taken this long for a grant. But i fear I have fallen into the bunch who has to wait a bit more. Do seniors recon I email them monday asking an update or wait till I reach 3 months from CO contact or 3 months from information provided?


Kd.. Well no use of sending any mail. If you have CO contact then do it.. I have been writing to them every month from 4th month and even after 7months my application is received status and not even one reply from them.. There are some decedent of kumbhkarn (sleeping giant of Indian mythology).. Who becomes de-facto DIBP officer 

Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , Does DIBP works on Saturdays .


They work from only Mon thru Friday excluding public holidays that are followed by them.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sunnipin said:


> Hi experts , Does DIBP works on Saturdays .


sometimes, but not regularly


----------



## sultan_azam

Hardey said:


> I am single and am migrating to Australia. As i was filling my immiAccount application form; at the point of filling non-migrating dependent family members, l erroneously filled five family members in all, my mother, cousins and my brother. After my payment and submission l was requested to upload their documents (which are the Health clearance and character confirmation ) and l don't have any, since they are not traveling to Australia in the next two years and when they do so, they will only come visiting.
> I want to know what to do at this point, so that my visa application will not be affected or delayed, because it was stated that if l don't include these document it might affect the visa processing.
> What exactly should i do to resolve this situation, the documents requested have 1 year and 3 months validity and would be of no use when my folks decide to visit. How do i remove them from the list and proceed with my visa application. I am also open to other solutions applicable.
> Many Thanks
> Hardey


provide form 1023, mention those persons were inadvertently mentioned in visa application and you wish to remove them from visa application as they are not a member of family unit as per DIBP standards

read link below for clarification on Member of family unit

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## arnav12

JackJ said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Finally, i can see the sunshine...received the grant yesterday after long wait of 7 months..details in timelines below:
> 
> SUBCLASS 190
> ANZSCO CODE-262113- Systems Administrator
> 
> Oct '15 IELTS (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-8.0)
> Feb'16: ACS assesment submitted.
> Mar'16 ACS Outcome Positive.
> Apr'16 EOI Submitted
> May'16 NSW Invite/Approval Received
> 15th June'16- VISA Application submited.
> 12th Jan'17-Received Grant  arty:arty:arty:...
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Similar suggestion as our other friends have said who were waiting for the grant...have patience & keep your cool..Your day will come soon..All the best to all waiting for the big day..
> 
> Regards,
> Jack


 Congrats Jack. cheeers


----------



## JackJ

Hello Buddy,

Response as below:

1. How many points did you have?
65.

2. Any CO contact ?
No Contacts, atleast not that i am aware of. 

3. Did you front upload all documents including forms 80 1221, medical, PCC, ITR?
Yes, all was frontloaded.




GARRY_2015 said:


> ---------------------------
> Hi,
> 
> Congrats for your grant,
> 
> 
> 1. How many points did you have?
> 
> 2. Any CO contact ?
> 
> 3. Did you front upload all documents including forms 80 1221, medical, PCC, ITR?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

kd87 said:


> Today my 3 months completed since lodgement. I am a single applicant without claiming points for exp. It shouldnt have taken this long for a grant. But i fear I have fallen into the bunch who has to wait a bit more. Do seniors recon I email them monday asking an update or wait till I reach 3 months from CO contact or 3 months from information provided?




Just wait a bit mate, only small fraction stays beyond 100 days.

No need to contact them. It wont help. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

naeemuaf said:


> Anybody with expert opinion Visa application along with family takes more than three months ?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


Not true. Have seen getting it finalized in few weeks time


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Kd.. Well no use of sending any mail. If you have CO contact then do it.. I have been writing to them every month from 4th month and even after 7months my application is received status and not even one reply from them.. There are some decedent of kumbhkarn (sleeping giant of Indian mythology).. Who becomes de-facto DIBP officer
> 
> Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


Dreamsanj you seem to always fall in the waiting list of DIBP. I remember first you kept waiting for the cutoff to come down under 189 which never worked out for you thats when another door of NSW opened which got you the invitation. now the decision on the visa is taking time, hold on mate your patience and perseverance will pay off again


----------



## Unikm89

hey hi there, I am with the same job code and new to the forum. what the status are you in currently working in India or Australia.


----------



## tikki2282

vikaschandra said:


> Dreamsanj you seem to always fall in the waiting list of DIBP. I remember first you kept waiting for the cutoff to come down under 189 which never worked out for you thats when another door of NSW opened which got you the invitation. now the decision on the visa is taking time, hold on mate your patience and perseverance will pay off again




Same here Vikas, 189 invite took almost an year for me and now again waiting for grant. Lodged on 1st Oct.


----------



## dreamsanj

vikaschandra said:


> Dreamsanj you seem to always fall in the waiting list of DIBP. I remember first you kept waiting for the cutoff to come down under 189 which never worked out for you thats when another door of NSW opened which got you the invitation. now the decision on the visa is taking time, hold on mate your patience and perseverance will pay off again


Vikas.. Some have extraordinary quota for bad luck.. I might be granted a gigantic quota I guess.Those who have come to me for suggestion and guidance have started getting grants.. Saw "Just My luck".may be its shifting to them.. 

Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

dreamsanj said:


> Vikas.. Some have extraordinary quota for bad luck.. I might be granted a gigantic quota I guess.Those who have come to me for suggestion and guidance have started getting grants.. Saw "Just My luck".may be its shifting to them..
> 
> Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


Mate, I also fall in your category. Cheer up. Someday we both will see sunshine. 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## adckbj88

Hi team,

I plan to do my medicals before applying my visa for Victoria. I have submitted "My Health declaration" in immiaccount. 

Can some one let me know in how many days would I receive the code which needs to be submitted to the doctor for them to complete the medical process.

Any help or guidance to the right path will be of immense help

Regards,


----------



## Lady$Bird

dreamsanj said:


> Vikas.. Some have extraordinary quota for bad luck.. I might be granted a gigantic quota I guess.Those who have come to me for suggestion and guidance have started getting grants.. Saw "Just My luck".may be its shifting to them..
> 
> Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


That makes two of us. I had to wait a lot during all stages of my application. Starting from PTE to Visa Grant.
I hope at least in this stage it doesn't go beyond 6 months. I already have spent years in this, postponed many important decisions in life, spent a lot of time, money and energy. I have sleepless nights as my life hangs on this one decision. Many a times, I even have thought of dropping this whole idea. But, after putting all my effort to come this far, I didn't have the heart to leave it halfway. 
I know this has been the story of many of us here. For some, it comes so easy. For some of us, it comes after a lot of struggle. We can do nothing but wait. Just to let you know that you are not alone in this journey. Hope.. That is the only thing which keeps us going.


----------



## manc0108

adckbj88 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> I plan to do my medicals before applying my visa for Victoria. I have submitted "My Health declaration" in immiaccount.
> 
> Can some one let me know in how many days would I receive the code which needs to be submitted to the doctor for them to complete the medical process.
> 
> Any help or guidance to the right path will be of immense help
> 
> Regards,


You would receive it immediately as soon as you fill details. All the best

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Lady$Bird said:


> That makes two of us. I had to wait a lot during all stages of my application. Starting from PTE to Visa Grant.
> I hope at least in this stage it doesn't go beyond 6 months. I already have spent years in this, postponed many important decisions in life, spent a lot of time, money and energy. I have sleepless nights as my life hangs on this one decision. Many a times, I even have thought of dropping this whole idea. But, after putting all my effort to come this far, I didn't have the heart to leave it halfway.
> I know this has been the story of many of us here. For some, it comes so easy. For some of us, it comes after a lot of struggle. We can do nothing but wait. Just to let you know that you are not alone in this journey. Hope.. That is the only thing which keeps us going.


Same here dear. We have to keep patience nothing else. Hopefully we all get our grants asap and fulfill our aspirations. God bless us all


----------



## Sunnipin

Same here guys , we all are in same boat . Don't loose hope, we all will get one day, hopefully very soon. Every day has a night & every night has a day. So to all of us let's pray that we all get our grants very soon .


----------



## Sunnipin

No 190 grant today . ??????


----------



## sat123

Sunnipin said:


> Same here guys , we all are in same boat . Don't loose hope, we all will get one day, hopefully very soon. Every day has a night & every night has a day. So to all of us let's pray that we all get our grants very soon .


Same here guys. Invitation to apply and SS approval - all done in 15 days. But then a long pause which now seems to be never ending.....


----------



## Lady$Bird

sat123 said:


> Same here guys. Invitation to apply and SS approval - all done in 15 days. But then a long pause which now seems to be never ending.....


Could you post your timeline please ?


----------



## Sammani

*Structural Eng - time for an invitation*

After a lot of struggling I was lucky to get Prof Eng - Structural Engineer job code. EOI done today..
I have 55+5 (SS) 
Can somebody please give me an idea about the time period for receiving an invitation from NSW ?


----------



## suman.rani

Hi my Visa lodge date is 05.04.2016 with all documents, PCC and medicals. The status is received till date. No co contacts so far. Wrote to dibp in august about status they say it is in processing. And after that they are not responding. How many of you are with similar situation and timeline.also Please suggest.


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Vikas.. Some have extraordinary quota for bad luck.. I might be granted a gigantic quota I guess.Those who have come to me for suggestion and guidance have started getting grants.. Saw "Just My luck".may be its shifting to them..
> 
> Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


It is said in one of the verse in Bhagavad Geeta (samay se pehle aur bhagya se adhik kisi ko kuch nahi milta) Before the time permits and more than ones fate you dont get anything..

No one would evert take your luck mate. It is gojng to remain with you. It is just matter of time for things to fall in place


----------



## Singh85

suman.rani said:


> Hi my Visa lodge date is 05.04.2016 with all documents, PCC and medicals. The status is received till date. No co contacts so far. Wrote to dibp in august about status they say it is in processing. And after that they are not responding. How many of you are with similar situation and timeline.also Please suggest.


Dibp has received all your documents and doesn't require any further documents. They are processing your case. Brisbane team is very much slow as compacted to Adelaide.
Hope you get grant soon.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## suman.rani

Yes. Time taken is too long.


----------



## MNG2020

Does anyone has any information about CO name Cody?


----------



## Jamil Sid

suman.rani said:


> Hi my Visa lodge date is 05.04.2016 with all documents, PCC and medicals. The status is received till date. No co contacts so far. Wrote to dibp in august about status they say it is in processing. And after that they are not responding. How many of you are with similar situation and timeline.also Please suggest.


So strange, keep patience.


----------



## tikki2282

suman.rani said:


> Yes. Time taken is too long.




Hi, what's your anzsco code please?


----------



## rvd

After lodging visa and submitting all the documents if the grant is getting delayed whether the applicant can travel to other country? If yes should we need to update DIBP regarding our travel and how to do that?


----------



## immigrant589

*Remove experience from visa application*

I need an opinion from you regarding the removal of experience from visa application(190). 

I have added an experience for which I don't have too much documentation (e.g. tax certificates, bank statement etc). Luckily I can still claim 15 points for my overseas experience even if i remove this experience as I have valid skilled experience from Feb 2007 to Present. I had the same experience validated by ACS during skilled assessment.

Now, Shall I submit Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer or I shall wait for the response from the CO (as I have attached and submitted the documents I had)? Will they contact the employer or I shall not change the application now?


----------



## sultan_azam

immigrant589 said:


> I need an opinion from you regarding the removal of experience from visa application(190).
> 
> I have added an experience for which I don't have too much documentation (e.g. tax certificates, bank statement etc). Luckily I can still claim 15 points for my overseas experience even if i remove this experience as I have valid skilled experience from Feb 2007 to Present. I had the same experience validated by ACS during skilled assessment.
> 
> Now, Shall I submit Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer or I shall wait for the response from the CO (as I have attached and submitted the documents I had)? Will they contact the employer or I shall not change the application now?


have you claimed that period of experience by mistake ?

if yes then give form 1023


----------



## immigrant589

At the time of ACS i require that experience to have my qualification met date, but now i can manage the 15 points even without that experience as I can claim 15 points for my experience given below:

Feb 2007 - July 2008 Company A
July 2008 - Present Company B


----------



## suman.rani

tikki2282 said:


> suman.rani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Time taken is too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what's your anzsco code please?
Click to expand...

. My anzsco code is 233311 electrical engineer.


----------



## Singh85

immigrant589 said:


> I need an opinion from you regarding the removal of experience from visa application(190).
> 
> I have added an experience for which I don't have too much documentation (e.g. tax certificates, bank statement etc). Luckily I can still claim 15 points for my overseas experience even if i remove this experience as I have valid skilled experience from Feb 2007 to Present. I had the same experience validated by ACS during skilled assessment.
> 
> Now, Shall I submit Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer or I shall wait for the response from the CO (as I have attached and submitted the documents I had)? Will they contact the employer or I shall not change the application now?


The experience which you want to exclude is of what duration and does it adds points to your application?

If yes , your invitation can be cancelled.the best you can do is give all supporting documents you have and rest leave on Co. Sometimes co do not care of all these documents and just check your authenticity.
Good luck

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## dreamsanj

Lady$Bird said:


> That makes two of us. I had to wait a lot during all stages of my application. Starting from PTE to Visa Grant.
> I hope at least in this stage it doesn't go beyond 6 months. I already have spent years in this, postponed many important decisions in life, spent a lot of time, money and energy. I have sleepless nights as my life hangs on this one decision. Many a times, I even have thought of dropping this whole idea. But, after putting all my effort to come this far, I didn't have the heart to leave it halfway.
> I know this has been the story of many of us here. For some, it comes so easy. For some of us, it comes after a lot of struggle. We can do nothing but wait. Just to let you know that you are not alone in this journey. Hope.. That is the only thing which keeps us going.


Well hope it's less time for you.. I am reminded of poem I read in class 7.. Success is sweetest to those who never succeed.. When the grant comes after such long wait it's sure to kill the bitter waiting time with its warmth I guess 

Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

dreamsanj said:


> Well hope it's less time for you.. I am reminded of poem I read in class 7.. Success is sweetest to those who never succeed.. When the grant comes after such long wait it's sure to kill the bitter waiting time with its warmth I guess
> 
> Sent from my A33f using Tapatalk


Yes its true mate. Don't know What will our visa grant wait will remind us more :lalala:


----------



## Mitul Patel

It looks that 190 processing is on least priority now as not much grants disbursed for same in last few days.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mitul Patel said:


> It looks that 190 processing is on least priority now as not much grants disbursed for same in last few days.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yea true. It has been so quiet lately. 189s on the other hand are getting a good number of grants everyday.


----------



## Lady$Bird

I have a question. Just in case I get a job offer, like an onsite offer from my company to Australia (which will happen only in dreams ), can I proceed with that or will there be restrictions for it ? If so, what formalities do I have to fulfill before travelling ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> I have a question. Just in case I get a job offer, like an onsite offer from my company to Australia (which will happen only in dreams ), can I proceed with that or will there be restrictions for it ? If so, what formalities do I have to fulfill before travelling ?




Hope the onsite is not Aus  Because if your 457 granted after 190 grant, then you will lose 190. Rest of things are normal and you can update the changes to DIBP till 190 grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> Hope the onsite is not Aus  Because if your 457 granted after 190 grant, then you will lose 190. Rest of things are normal and you can update the changes to DIBP till 190 grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


ohh.. But if I have a job offer, can I inform DIBP about the same and ask for expediting my visa processing ?


----------



## immigrant589

Singh85 said:


> The experience which you want to exclude is of what duration and does it adds points to your application?
> 
> If yes , your invitation can be cancelled.the best you can do is give all supporting documents you have and rest leave on Co. Sometimes co do not care of all these documents and just check your authenticity.
> Good luck
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣



They were from 2005 to 2007 and are not adding any points


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> ohh.. But if I have a job offer, can I inform DIBP about the same and ask for expediting my visa processing ?


you can ask them to expedite visa processing, it may work


----------



## dink2s

can I use passport for my DOB proof while uploading documents for visa 190?


----------



## dink2s

where can I get the Form 80 and Form 1221?


----------



## Sunnipin

Any 190 Visa Grants today .??????


----------



## natali-new

dink2s said:


> where can I get the Form 80 and Form 1221?


Load from dipb site


----------



## vikaschandra

dink2s said:


> where can I get the Form 80 and Form 1221?


Google it please


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sunnipin said:


> Any 190 Visa Grants today .??????




One as per tracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> One as per tracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hari, whats your status dude?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Hari, whats your status dude?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




As usual "Received", some of them who applied along with me got Co contact for few docs and few got IMMI commencement email.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> As usual "Received", some of them who applied along with me got Co contact for few docs and few got IMMI commencement email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


:/ 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> As usual "Received", some of them who applied along with me got Co contact for few docs and few got IMMI commencement email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


You may receive a direct grant as well. As per what is mentioned in their website, immi commencement or CO allocation mails will be sent only to those applicants whose application cannot be finalized right away.
So, if your documents are complete, then the CO doesn't need to contact you.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Lady$Bird said:


> You may receive a direct grant as well. As per what is mentioned in their website, immi commencement or CO allocation mails will be sent only to those applicants whose application cannot be finalized right away.
> So, if your documents are complete, then the CO doesn't need to contact you.


Frankly speaking that's just pure speculation. They are dealing the processing of application without sending immicommencement email. Many people her are are waiting for 200 plus days and their application is in recieved status since day 1.    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

gonnabeexpat said:


> Frankly speaking that's just pure speculation. They are dealing the processing of application without sending immicommencement email. Many people her are are waiting for 200 plus days and their application is in recieved status since day 1.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Agree and True to large extend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> You may receive a direct grant as well. As per what is mentioned in their website, immi commencement or CO allocation mails will be sent only to those applicants whose application cannot be finalized right away.
> 
> So, if your documents are complete, then the CO doesn't need to contact you.




Hope it goes in that way. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## VEDANT22

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/departmental-forms


----------



## VEDANT22

dink2s said:


> where can I get the Form 80 and Form 1221?


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/departmental-forms

go to this link & download the forms u required.


----------



## Lady$Bird

gonnabeexpat said:


> Frankly speaking that's just pure speculation. They are dealing the processing of application without sending immicommencement email. Many people her are are waiting for 200 plus days and their application is in recieved status since day 1.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Totally agree. The point I wanted to convey was, not getting a CO contact or immi assessment commencement email may not be a thing to worry within the first of month of application submission.


----------



## sultan_azam

dink2s said:


> can I use passport for my DOB proof while uploading documents for visa 190?


i provided matriculation certificate in place of birth certificate


----------



## ausguy11

your CO name?



Lady$Bird said:


> You may receive a direct grant as well. As per what is mentioned in their website, immi commencement or CO allocation mails will be sent only to those applicants whose application cannot be finalized right away.
> So, if your documents are complete, then the CO doesn't need to contact you.


----------



## Lady$Bird

ausguy11 said:


> your CO name?


Wendy.


----------



## andreyx108b

Lady$Bird said:


> You may receive a direct grant as well. As per what is mentioned in their website, immi commencement or CO allocation mails will be sent only to those applicants whose application cannot be finalized right away.
> So, if your documents are complete, then the CO doesn't need to contact you.


Some Direct Grants, come with immi commencement e-mails... and then direct grant.


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for Grant*

Hello Guyz,

I am also in the same boat, waiting for grant from last 3 months which is the expected time-frame they claim. I also received an IMMI Assessment Commence email on 1 Nov 2016 and after that, a never ending silence from them. Application status is still Received. 
Do, I call them and ask about the status or expedite the case as my Wife's pregnancy due date is coming close? Anyone knows their contact number?


----------



## ausguy11

Anyone with CO name "Peter" ??


----------



## lcm1215

I received an email from DIBP([email protected]) this afternoon which had 3 attachments in the mail. IMMI s56 request for more information, Immi request checklist and details, How to send your PTE Academic scores to DIBP.
Inside the request checklist and details, the case officer mentioned that I need to provide 2 things:
1. Give DIBP the permission to access my pte scores online (which I took the test on 30/11/2016 and I ticked the box to consent to allocate my scores to DIBP so they should be able to access it..but I guess Pearson didn't do that automatically so I've done it again this afternoon and attached the receipt.
2. re-scan of my wife's passport (They need a clear scanned copy of passport so I have scanned it again and also got it certified then attached both of them)
After the attachments, I ticked the button in my immiaccount account which can notify the case officer that I have completed the upload so they can process my visa again.
I was expecting for a direct grant  which didn't happen.. but I just want to think positive that this is my last stage to the grant. However, I was just wondering... how long it would take for the case officer to check my additional documents and grant my visa if there is no problem. 

When would I expect my visa to be granted? Can it happen in few days or within a week or 2? Can someone please tell me the processing time after the CO allocation with request for more information?

Thanks guys and hope the grants happen for everyone asap!!!

I will provide my visa details below:

Accountant
Age : 30pts
Education : 20pts
English(PTE - LRSW 83 80 87 90) : 20pts
Total Points without ss : 70
Total Points with ss : 75

PTE Academic: 30/11/2016
EOI lodgement date : 2/12/2016
NSW nomination invitation : 9/12/2016
NSW nomination application submitted : 9/12/2016
NSW nomination approval & Visa invitation received : 20/12/2016
Visa application submitted & uploaded all documents : 21/12/2016
Bridging visa granted : 21/12/2016
Case officer contact date & details of CO : 17/01/2017, Jessica - Adelaide office
Visa grant date : ?


----------



## sultan_azam

lcm1215 said:


> I received an email from DIBP([email protected]) this afternoon which had 3 attachments in the mail. IMMI s56 request for more information, Immi request checklist and details, How to send your PTE Academic scores to DIBP.
> Inside the request checklist and details, the case officer mentioned that I need to provide 2 things:
> 1. Give DIBP the permission to access my pte scores online (which I took the test on 30/11/2016 and I ticked the box to consent to allocate my scores to DIBP so they should be able to access it..but I guess Pearson didn't do that automatically so I've done it again this afternoon and attached the receipt.
> 2. re-scan of my wife's passport (They need a clear scanned copy of passport so I have scanned it again and also got it certified then attached both of them)
> After the attachments, I ticked the button in my immiaccount account which can notify the case officer that I have completed the upload so they can process my visa again.
> I was expecting for a direct grant  which didn't happen.. but I just want to think positive that this is my last stage to the grant. However, I was just wondering... how long it would take for the case officer to check my additional documents and grant my visa if there is no problem.
> 
> When would I expect my visa to be granted? Can it happen in few days or within a week or 2? Can someone please tell me the processing time after the CO allocation with request for more information?
> 
> Thanks guys and hope the grants happen for everyone asap!!!
> 
> I will provide my visa details below:
> 
> Accountant
> Age : 30pts
> Education : 20pts
> English(PTE - LRSW 83 80 87 90) : 20pts
> Total Points without ss : 70
> Total Points with ss : 75
> 
> PTE Academic: 30/11/2016
> EOI lodgement date : 2/12/2016
> NSW nomination invitation : 9/12/2016
> NSW nomination application submitted : 9/12/2016
> NSW nomination approval & Visa invitation received : 20/12/2016
> Visa application submitted & uploaded all documents : 21/12/2016
> Bridging visa granted : 21/12/2016
> Case officer contact date & details of CO : 17/01/2017, Jessica - Adelaide office
> Visa grant date : ?


Yes, be positive

You can get grant tommorow or in some weeks

All the best

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

Hi All,

I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries

1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documents the system freezes and only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents

Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


----------



## sultan_azam

adckbj88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries
> 
> 1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
> 2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
> 3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documents the system freezes and only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents
> 
> Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


1. yes
2. yes
3. no


you can upload documents anytime before decision is taken on your visa application


----------



## hari_it_ram

You will get it soon as the request is very common one. You have your case in tracker? Just for tracking.



lcm1215 said:


> I received an email from DIBP([email protected]) this afternoon which had 3 attachments in the mail. IMMI s56 request for more information, Immi request checklist and details, How to send your PTE Academic scores to DIBP.
> Inside the request checklist and details, the case officer mentioned that I need to provide 2 things:
> 1. Give DIBP the permission to access my pte scores online (which I took the test on 30/11/2016 and I ticked the box to consent to allocate my scores to DIBP so they should be able to access it..but I guess Pearson didn't do that automatically so I've done it again this afternoon and attached the receipt.
> 2. re-scan of my wife's passport (They need a clear scanned copy of passport so I have scanned it again and also got it certified then attached both of them)
> After the attachments, I ticked the button in my immiaccount account which can notify the case officer that I have completed the upload so they can process my visa again.
> I was expecting for a direct grant  which didn't happen.. but I just want to think positive that this is my last stage to the grant. However, I was just wondering... how long it would take for the case officer to check my additional documents and grant my visa if there is no problem.
> 
> When would I expect my visa to be granted? Can it happen in few days or within a week or 2? Can someone please tell me the processing time after the CO allocation with request for more information?
> 
> Thanks guys and hope the grants happen for everyone asap!!!
> 
> I will provide my visa details below:
> 
> Accountant
> Age : 30pts
> Education : 20pts
> English(PTE - LRSW 83 80 87 90) : 20pts
> Total Points without ss : 70
> Total Points with ss : 75
> 
> PTE Academic: 30/11/2016
> EOI lodgement date : 2/12/2016
> NSW nomination invitation : 9/12/2016
> NSW nomination application submitted : 9/12/2016
> NSW nomination approval & Visa invitation received : 20/12/2016
> Visa application submitted & uploaded all documents : 21/12/2016
> Bridging visa granted : 21/12/2016
> Case officer contact date & details of CO : 17/01/2017, Jessica - Adelaide office
> Visa grant date : ?


----------



## dink2s

Do we need to upload the PTE results or only the registration number?


----------



## ausguy11

Complete PTE result report...

In addition to this, send it to DIBP too



dink2s said:


> Do we need to upload the PTE results or only the registration number?


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

Hi, I have submitted my 190 for VIC. I read it elsewhere that VIC has stopped processing the applications until March. Is it so? Should I change it to NSW and submit it again? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## adckbj88

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi, I have submitted my 190 for VIC. I read it elsewhere that VIC has stopped processing the applications until March. Is it so? Should I change it to NSW and submit it again?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


Its true for ICT roles,
the information is also available on their website...others can confirm


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

adckbj88 said:


> Its true for ICT roles,
> the information is also available on their website...others can confirm




Sorry, I couldn't understand it properly. I have applied for 261311( Analyst Programmer). Is that a part of the ones that are stopped until March? Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## adckbj88

arunkarthik_rk said:


> adckbj88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its true for ICT roles,
> the information is also available on their website...others can confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't understand it properly. I have applied for 261311( Analyst Programmer). Is that a part of the ones that are stopped until March?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.
Click to expand...


If the job code says "ICT Analyst Programmer" than yes....please refer the VIC website as well


----------



## lcm1215

Thanks
Will be positive!





sultan_azam said:


> Yes, be positive
> 
> You can get grant tommorow or in some weeks
> 
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## lcm1215

I forgot to upload mine, will do it tommorrow 
Thanks for giving me the hope!




hari_it_ram said:


> You will get it soon as the request is very common one. You have your case in tracker? Just for tracking.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

adckbj88 said:


> If the job code says "ICT Analyst Programmer" than yes....please refer the VIC website as well




Thanks mate, will check. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk

adckbj88 said:


> If the job code says "ICT Analyst Programmer" than yes....please refer the VIC website as well




I have modified my 190 application and changed it to NSW. Thanks a lot for the help. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## Singh85

immigrant589 said:


> They were from 2005 to 2007 and are not adding any points


Mate, experience is crucial thing in invitation so take guidance of Mara agent in this context.


sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

jatinders said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> I am also in the same boat, waiting for grant from last 3 months which is the expected time-frame they claim. I also received an IMMI Assessment Commence email on 1 Nov 2016 and after that, a never ending silence from them. Application status is still Received.
> Do, I call them and ask about the status or expedite the case as my Wife's pregnancy due date is coming close? Anyone knows their contact number?


No calling option is available from India. E-mail is the only way of communication. So try your luck and email them .

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sk804

dink2s said:


> Do we need to upload the PTE results or only the registration number?


Login to your pte account, 
And send the report from there to "DIBP"


Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

sk804 said:


> Login to your pte account,
> And send the report from there to "DIBP"
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


Thank you sk804, will do that. But when uploading the documents do I need to upload the PTE results or only send through the PTE account?


----------



## dink2s

One more question, do I need to certify my US PCC?


----------



## sk804

dink2s said:


> Thank you sk804, will do that. But when uploading the documents do I need to upload the PTE results or only send through the PTE account?


No harm in doing both. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## sk804

dink2s said:


> One more question, do I need to certify my US PCC?


No idea bro....

Wait for others to comment. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> I lodged my application in the last week of August 2016 and front loaded every paper (PCC, Medicals, Employment documents). Till date, I haven't heard anything from DIBP. No CO contact, no communication? is it quite normal or its really worth worrying? Need advice.


Try contacting them for an update..


----------



## joy.verma

PCC does not need to be certified



sk804 said:


> No idea bro....
> 
> Wait for others to comment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

Hi All,

I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries

1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documents the system freezes and only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents

Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


----------



## dink2s

joy.verma said:


> PCC does not need to be certified


thanks...color scan of original documents is enough or the documents need to be certified.? If we submit the color scans then what about b/w payslips?


----------



## adckbj88

adckbj88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries
> 
> 1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
> 2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
> 3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documents the system freezes and only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents
> 
> Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


Ignore the question---- as cannot delete


----------



## dink2s

adckbj88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to accept the invite I received from VIC, however wanted to ensure to add all the documents instead of waiting for the CO to ask for. In that context I have a few queries
> 
> 1) I am waiting for my PCC report to arrive - can i upload rest of the documents and than add this document?
> 2) does the system allow to add more documents till the CO is assigned
> 3) or once i apply the visa and upload the documents the system freezes and only the CO can unfreeze by requesting additional documents
> 
> Please suggest as I have all the documents including medicals but awaiting for the PCC which is expected in 10 days.


1) yes
2) no
3) no


----------



## adckbj88

I want to have my documents ready before applyng for my VIC visa. For this I have raised a "My Health Declaration" in immiaccount.

Can some one tell me how much time does it take for the HAP ID to get generated?

PS: I have not paid any fees as of now for getting the ID or medicals.

Please suggest...


----------



## hashmeet

Hi, 
I guys i have some serious issues.

I applied my work experience for 3 years but as my first company which had 2.3 yrs of experience was closed and couldnt find my last manager i got experience of only 2 years from that company so now my total work expererience in acs is 2.9 years from which 2 years were deducted and only 9 months were considered .

now my agent applied for state nomination for victoria mentioning my work expero=iecne as 3 years total but in acs it is 2.9 years 

i got dibp invitation. now will dibp compare acs result with eoi filled and does state gives eoi without checking the documents 

kindly reply asap as my agent says as i m not claiming any points for employement i dont need to worry 
my total points including state nomination is 60


----------



## joy.verma

Victoria considers the total experince (without ACS deduction)


----------



## Abdul123455

Hi
I have applied for Victoria subclass 190 visa. Co has been assigned . My question is meanwhile if I get invitation from nsw can I change this at any point of time or atleat after getting the grant any possibility or way to nsw?
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

adckbj88 said:


> I want to have my documents ready before applyng for my VIC visa. For this I have raised a "My Health Declaration" in immiaccount.
> 
> Can some one tell me how much time does it take for the HAP ID to get generated?
> 
> PS: I have not paid any fees as of now for getting the ID or medicals.
> 
> Please suggest...


It should be instant as fat as i can remember.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abdul123455 said:


> Hi
> I have applied for Victoria subclass 190 visa. Co has been assigned . My question is meanwhile if I get invitation from nsw can I change this at any point of time or atleat after getting the grant any possibility or way to nsw?
> Thanks


No. 

You can in theory withdraw your SC190 and re-apply with new ITA. 

However, not sure if it is best way.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Early this morning, I got a CO Contact asking me to provide 

Marriage certificate
Provide a certified copy of your marriage certificate.

Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable)

---------------

This is just a clear miss from my end as I was uploaded close to 100+ and missed this doc alone (not sure how I missed it). I never tried to cross what I have done. -

Team - Adelaide.

Just a hint for others,

Even though you have uploaded/ front loaded all the docs please recheck the entire list to avoid CO contact for silly things like this.


----------



## Mitul Patel

hari_it_ram said:


> Early this morning, I got a CO Contact asking me to provide
> 
> Marriage certificate
> Provide a certified copy of your marriage certificate.
> 
> Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable)
> 
> ---------------
> 
> This is just a clear miss from my end as I was uploaded close to 100+ and missed this doc alone (not sure how I missed it). I never tried to cross what I have done. -
> 
> Team - Adelaide.
> 
> Just a hint for others,
> 
> Even though you have uploaded/ front loaded all the docs please recheck the entire list to avoid CO contact for silly things like this.


Hey Hari... Take it on positive note as atleast they r active on ur case.
Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Yeah - That's one positive for sure.



Mitul Patel said:


> Hey Hari... Take it on positive note as atleast they r active on ur case.
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

Hope to hear soon from them , mine also is Team - Adelaide.




hari_it_ram said:


> Early this morning, I got a CO Contact asking me to provide
> 
> Marriage certificate
> Provide a certified copy of your marriage certificate.
> 
> Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable)
> 
> ---------------
> 
> This is just a clear miss from my end as I was uploaded close to 100+ and missed this doc alone (not sure how I missed it). I never tried to cross what I have done. -
> 
> Team - Adelaide.
> 
> Just a hint for others,
> 
> Even though you have uploaded/ front loaded all the docs please recheck the entire list to avoid CO contact for silly things like this.


----------



## sultan_azam

dink2s said:


> thanks...color scan of original documents is enough or the documents need to be certified.? If we submit the color scans then what about b/w payslips?


color scans are sufficient

i gave b/w payslips it was accepted


in fact none of my documents was attested, all were just scan copies - color or b/w as original document


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Early this morning, I got a CO Contact asking me to provide
> 
> Marriage certificate
> Provide a certified copy of your marriage certificate.
> 
> Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable)
> 
> ---------------
> 
> This is just a clear miss from my end as I was uploaded close to 100+ and missed this doc alone (not sure how I missed it). I never tried to cross what I have done. -
> 
> Team - Adelaide.
> 
> Just a hint for others,
> 
> Even though you have uploaded/ front loaded all the docs please recheck the entire list to avoid CO contact for silly things like this.



ohhh, so close yet so far


----------



## arnav12

Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

sultan_azam said:


> color scans are sufficient
> 
> i gave b/w payslips it was accepted
> 
> 
> in fact none of my documents was attested, all were just scan copies - color or b/w as original document


Thanks..congratulations for your grant and all the very best for future.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> Early this morning, I got a CO Contact asking me to provide
> 
> Marriage certificate
> Provide a certified copy of your marriage certificate.
> 
> Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable)
> 
> ---------------
> 
> This is just a clear miss from my end as I was uploaded close to 100+ and missed this doc alone (not sure how I missed it). I never tried to cross what I have done. -
> 
> Team - Adelaide.
> 
> Just a hint for others,
> 
> Even though you have uploaded/ front loaded all the docs please recheck the entire list to avoid CO contact for silly things like this.


Same happened in my case as well. I provided everything but my agent did not upload my Resume, saying that it is not necessary. And I got a CO contact asking for Resume! It has been 2 months now and I am waiting for an update. If I insisted my agent to upload the resume, the CO contact could have been avoided.


----------



## YankeeD

Lady$Bird said:


> Same happened in my case as well. I provided everything but my agent did not upload my Resume, saying that it is not necessary. And I got a CO contact asking for Resume! It has been 2 months now and I am waiting for an update. If I insisted my agent to upload the resume, the CO contact could have been avoided.




Will there be any significant delay in grant timeline if a CO made a request?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

crazylankan said:


> Will there be any significant delay in grant timeline if a CO made a request?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without CO contact, if the documents are correct and complete, there is a high chance of getting a direct grant. CO contact leads to unnecessary delays. This is the general trend. There are exceptions as well.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> Same happened in my case as well. I provided everything but my agent did not upload my Resume, saying that it is not necessary. And I got a CO contact asking for Resume! It has been 2 months now and I am waiting for an update. If I insisted my agent to upload the resume, the CO contact could have been avoided.




Yeah few agents wait for the CO contact. Nothing much can be done rather than waiting. In my case it was me the culprit  Hope it's not a costly miss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## YankeeD

Lady$Bird said:


> Without CO contact, if the documents are correct and complete, there is a high chance of getting a direct grant. CO contact leads to unnecessary delays. This is the general trend. There are exceptions as well.




Ooh  I was under the impression that things will go along with the current timeline of 90days. Guess I better be prepared for any delays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

crazylankan said:


> Will there be any significant delay in grant timeline if a CO made a request?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Again we can't predict. I have seen guys getting grant on the same day or week on the other hand some got grant after waiting for 9 month from Co contact. It's pure luck post visa lodge  No one can actually predict by other patterns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

hari_it_ram said:


> Again we can't predict. I have seen guys getting grant on the same day or week on the other hand some got grant after waiting for 9 month from Co contact. It's pure luck post visa lodge  No one can actually predict by other patterns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I completely agree , this what I have been observing for the last 6 months. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

hari_it_ram said:


> Again we can't predict. I have seen guys getting grant on the same day or week on the other hand some got grant after waiting for 9 month from Co contact. It's pure luck post visa lodge  No one can actually predict by other patterns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It seems DIBP wants something from your end to process further.


Do you know how long you are seeing the IP button? Most of the request has to be provided before 28 days. So act fast and get in touch with you agent and provided it soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## arnav12

hari_it_ram said:


> It seems DIBP wants something from your end to process further.
> 
> 
> Do you know how long you are seeing the IP button? Most of the request has to be provided before 28 days. So act fast and get in touch with you agent and provided it soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Actually i have imported my application yesterday evening so dont know about this. How i can tell my agent because i have done this without their knowledge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnipin

Hi experts , any 190 visa grant today .


----------



## dink2s

I worked with company 1 then company 2 and company 3. In EOI, I have only claimed points for company 1 and company 3. Do I need to submit the documents for company 2 also for which I have not claimed points?

What about the bank statements? For what duration do I submit the bank statements?

I m applying for 190 (Vic)


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


go inside by clicking on TRN no

check inside correspondence, you will get to see some communication, open that and go through, this communication might be done today itself


----------



## sultan_azam

dink2s said:


> I worked with company 1 then company 2 and company 3. In EOI, I have only claimed points for company 1 and company 3. Do I need to submit the documents for company 2 also for which I have not claimed points?
> 
> What about the bank statements? For what duration do I submit the bank statements?
> 
> I m applying for 190 (Vic)


you can provide basic documents for company 2 like joining letter, discharge letter etc, adding a salary slip for company 2 will be a treat


----------



## jjoby

Hi,
I am in dire need of a help. I lodged my visa on 28 april 2016 and my application status is 'Received'. No CO contacted me till date. 

Now we are expecting our second baby and my wife is the primary applicant. I would like to call the DIBP and inform them about my situation.

Could some one tell me the best way to call DIBP. I was using skype, but now they are using a shared number starting with 1300 and it is very expensive. Any suggestions on how can I make a call from India in lower rate. I spend around 2k INR yesterday, but my call never got connected. Kindly suggest.


----------



## Brane

Hi Guys,
Has anyone received 190 NSW grant today for 2613** code?


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> go inside by clicking on TRN no
> 
> 
> 
> check inside correspondence, you will get to see some communication, open that and go through, this communication might be done today itself
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnipin

Haven't seen any 190 grants from last few days


----------



## arnav12

On left side there is "view application mailbox". Can i click that button. Or there are consequences that my agent will come to know that i am checking it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> On left side there is "view application mailbox". Can i click that button. Or there are consequences that my agent will come to know that i am checking it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


click on the application mailbox, there you will see correspondence intimation and date of correspondence, go inside the latest one and see what is written there


----------



## sumitgupta22

arnav12 said:


> On left side there is "view application mailbox". Can i click that button. Or there are consequences that my agent will come to know that i am checking it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you worry if your agent would come to know? After all its your application and you have the right to know. Isn't it ?


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> click on the application mailbox, there you will see correspondence intimation and date of correspondence, go inside the latest one and see what is written there


 Its showing "Not Found"


----------



## NTIn

Thanks for update however I am really trying hard to get the better score but can not help it so thinking to go in 190 itself...

Please suggest me whether I should go in 190 or there is no use for the same. Please let me know, if anybody can guess when I can expect invitation for the same.

Thanks
NT 



Singh85 said:


> Is your category has cut off ? I also waited from NSW at 55+5 for 6 months from Jan 16 to June 16 but they did not gave me. You have 60+5 so chances are bright . But if you are desperate enough do not waste time in waiting. Work hard to gain extra points and get invited
> Hard work always pays .
> 
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Its showing "Not Found"


relax, there is nothing to be worried about, 

check after some time


----------



## arnav12

sumitgupta22 said:


> Why do you worry if your agent would come to know? After all its your application and you have the right to know. Isn't it ?


yes its right bro. I have checked and its showing "Not Found"


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> relax, there is nothing to be worried about,
> 
> check after some time


Ok bro and i am thinking that its showing not found because in this agents email Id will be linked i guess. I am worried because in Application Status its written that if the "Information Provided" button is active it means they require any information and it has not provided yet.


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Ok bro and i am thinking that its showing not found because in this agents email Id will be linked i guess. I am worried because in Application Status its written that if the "Information Provided" button is active it means they require any information and it has not provided yet.


I also had a mirror account for my visa application and i could easily see the things

PS : my agent received all communications


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> I also had a mirror account for my visa application and i could easily see the things
> 
> PS : my agent received all communications


Should i have to click anything which i have left so that i can also see the communication & if i have to say this thing to my agent how i should say him


----------



## sat123

arnav12 said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you worry if your agent would come to know? After all its your application and you have the right to know. Isn't it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes its right bro. I have checked and its showing "Not Found"
Click to expand...

On the very first page after login , where your application is listed, there is a column of last status update date. Check that date. You will know when CO asked for documents.


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Should i have to click anything which i have left so that i can also see the communication & if i have to say this thing to my agent how i should say him


you can call your agent casually asking for status update or drop an email


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> I also had a mirror account for my visa application and i could easily see the things
> 
> PS : my agent received all communications


Hi sultan. There was internet problem that mailbox was showing
" not found". Now i am able to see all things now. I have one query to you that if CO asked for Form 80 again and I have sent that form80 to my agent after filling. It will also be shown in List of Correspondence or not, because its not there in that list. please suggest asap


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Hi sultan. There was internet problem that mailbox was showing
> " not found". Now i am able to see all things now. I have one query to you that if CO asked for Form 80 again and I have sent that form80 to my agent after filling. It will also be shown in List of Correspondence or not, because its not there in that list. please suggest asap


if your agent has uploaded form 80, it will be reflected in the "attach document" list

check that

if not uploaded then i think agent will hear music from you


----------



## NTIn

261313 ... Please see signature for more details


----------



## Singh85

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is co request for more information. Ask your agent to check email.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

jjoby said:


> Hi,
> I am in dire need of a help. I lodged my visa on 28 april 2016 and my application status is 'Received'. No CO contacted me till date.
> 
> Now we are expecting our second baby and my wife is the primary applicant. I would like to call the DIBP and inform them about my situation.
> 
> Could some one tell me the best way to call DIBP. I was using skype, but now they are using a shared number starting with 1300 and it is very expensive. Any suggestions on how can I make a call from India in lower rate. I spend around 2k INR yesterday, but my call never got connected. Kindly suggest.


Mate, sorry for your loss of money but fact is there is no calling option from India. Only email is the communication method with GSM teams. However, if you want to hold the case till delivery you can update it in immiaccount with change in circumstances and your case will be put on hold.
I have a similar situation as my wife is pregnant and I am thinking of put my case on hold in mid February toll that time I am trying my luck.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## pgalla

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah few agents wait for the CO contact. Nothing much can be done rather than waiting. In my case it was me the culprit  Hope it's not a costly miss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Mine was a little similar! I uploaded all documents except for the proof of date of birth! I assumed the passport copy would be sufficient! But the CO contacted me asking for the proof of date of birth. I uploaded it under the right category and awaiting since then! Almost a month since I uploaded these docs. No update so far. Btw...mine is Adelaide too!


----------



## Singh85

NTIn said:


> Thanks for update however I am really trying hard to get the better score but can not help it so thinking to go in 190 itself...
> 
> Please suggest me whether I should go in 190 or there is no use for the same. Please let me know, if anybody can guess when I can expect invitation for the same.
> 
> Thanks
> NT


Mate, there is no harm is logging EOI with 190. You can apply for 190 and simultaneously try to increase your scores. 
Good luck.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## amanaksh

pgalla said:


> Mine was a little similar! I uploaded all documents except for the proof of date of birth! I assumed the passport copy would be sufficient! But the CO contacted me asking for the proof of date of birth. I uploaded it under the right category and awaiting since then! Almost a month since I uploaded these docs. No update so far. Btw...mine is Adelaide too!




Same here mate.
2nd CO ask for Spouse PCC on 2 Dec
Provide on 23 Dec
Still waiting.
I asked to my agent and he said DIBP verifying my PCC thats why the delay!


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> if your agent has uploaded form 80, it will be reflected in the "attach document" list
> 
> check that
> 
> if not uploaded then i think agent will hear music from you


I checked it in documents attached list. Form 80 is not there


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> I checked it in documents attached list. Form 80 is not there


a personal visit to agent will be highly appreciated

i mean you should try to understand why he havnt uploaded the same when you have provided him this form


----------



## arnav12

sat123 said:


> On the very first page after login , where your application is listed, there is a column of last status update date. Check that date. You will know when CO asked for documents.


Last update date is 17th Nov and they have asked for Form 80. Moreover, my agent has told me on 5th Dec and I have filled it and send them on 6th Dec but its not showing in attached list. Is that Form can be seen in attached docs list or somewhere else


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> a personal visit to agent will be highly appreciated
> 
> i mean you should try to understand why he havnt uploaded the same when you have provided him this form


Ok. Last update date is 17th Nov and they have asked for Form 80. Moreover, my agent has told me on 5th Dec and I have filled it and send them on 6th Dec but its not showing in attached list. Is that Form will be seen in attached docs list or somewhere else. Will it be create a bad effect on Grant


----------



## sat123

arnav12 said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your agent has uploaded form 80, it will be reflected in the "attach document" list
> 
> check that
> 
> if not uploaded then i think agent will hear music from you
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it in documents attached list. Form 80 is not there
Click to expand...

did you the check the date? When did CO ask for additional document. If its today only then let your agent come back to you and then you can yell at him. Just keep a watch. He might upload the form 80 which you have already provided and never inform you. In that case, you know how reliable he is and tackle him accordingly.


----------



## arnav12

sat123 said:


> did you the check the date? When did CO ask for additional document. If its today only then let your agent come back to you and then you can yell at him. Just keep a watch. He might upload the form 80 which you have already provided and never inform you. In that case, you know how reliable he is and tackle him accordingly.


No bro CO asked for it on 17th Nov,16 and told me on 5th Dec and i have filled it and resend it on very next day. After 1 or 2 days I have called them to confirm whether they have send it or not and they replied yes we uploaded as it is.


----------



## meraprvisa

arnav12 said:


> Ok. Last update date is 17th Nov and they have asked for Form 80. Moreover, my agent has told me on 5th Dec and I have filled it and send them on 6th Dec but its not showing in attached list. Is that Form will be seen in attached docs list or somewhere else. Will it be create a bad effect on Grant


Looks like ur agent is irresponsible.... Which is the case with most of the agents.....Most of the agents have 10+2 or BA pass employees who take care of ur profile nd email communication....

And people trust them a lot...


Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whatever information is required your agent should let you know. Try clicking the Correspondence Tab/link where you might find the emails sent out for that application. I am not sure if this facility is available for the imported applications. But you can have a go on it.


----------



## sat123

arnav12 said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you the check the date? When did CO ask for additional document. If its today only then let your agent come back to you and then you can yell at him. Just keep a watch. He might upload the form 80 which you have already provided and never inform you. In that case, you know how reliable he is and tackle him accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> No bro CO asked for it on 17th Nov,16 and told me on 5th Dec and i have filled it and resend it on very next day. After 1 or 2 days I have called them to confirm whether they have send it or not and they replied yes we uploaded as it is.
Click to expand...

 I would suggest that you carefully look at the list of attached documents again. In this state of mind, we tend to overlook obvious things. Chk dates of the document uploaded.


----------



## arnav12

bvinayb said:


> Whatever information is required your agent should let you know. Try clicking the Correspondence Tab/link where you might find the emails sent out for that application. I am not sure if this facility is available for the imported applications. But you can have a go on it.


Ok thnx bro


----------



## arnav12

sat123 said:


> I would suggest that you carefully look at the list of attached documents again. In this state of mind, we tend to overlook obvious things. Chk dates of the document uploaded.


Ok I am but status is also stating that Information Required


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Ok I am but status is also stating that Information Required


by the way what is correspondence date ??


----------



## AA007

Hi, is there any number now to call DIBP for overseas?


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> by the way what is correspondence date ??


It showing Last mail sent date is 17th Nov


----------



## rohi1718

arnav12 said:


> It showing Last mail sent date is 17th Nov


Arnav , i was checking the previous posts.
I also have a mirror account, and it shows every details.

On login page, you should see "List Of Applications".
It will show a row below with reference number and status of application.
If documents have been uploaded it should show : "assessment in progress".

Then you can click on reference number:
On left side you will see
View Application status
View Application mailbox
update us
Then name of applicants:
each showing :
Attach documents
View health assessment

On right it should show : Information provided.


So if contact date was Nov 17, then you had time till Dec 16 to provide the documents.
If not provided during the 30 days period DIBP may go forward with the available docs.


So now, i suggest to check the mailbox and check what documents were asked for and got to attach docs and upload the documents.
Even if it is mirror account you can upload documents, i have tried it.
Also you can yell at your agent and if any money pending, don't pay that .


My Agent also did not upload any documents and then after a week i got CO contact to upload documents, if it would have been done i may have got the direct grant.

But what i have seen from past and made an assumption that if CO contact us , then it may delay application by a month (the number of days they allow us to submit docs). But yeah there have been quick cases as well.


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> It showing Last mail sent date is 17th Nov


i think discussing things with your agent will clear the air


----------



## rvd

Re- Posting

After lodging visa and submitting all the documents if the grant is getting delayed whether the applicant can travel to other country without informing DIBP? If need to update DIBP regarding our travel, how to do that?

Thank you


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> i think discussing things with your agent will clear the air


Yes definitely I have to tell him that I have checked it through mirror account. I have checked again and form 80 is not in attached docs list. Can it be sent through mail also or it should be there in attached docs too ?? I am confused and also getting angry if they have not uploaded.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

hari_it_ram said:


> Early this morning, I got a CO Contact asking me to provide
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage certificate
> 
> Provide a certified copy of your marriage certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable)
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a clear miss from my end as I was uploaded close to 100+ and missed this doc alone (not sure how I missed it). I never tried to cross what I have done. -
> 
> 
> 
> Team - Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a hint for others,
> 
> 
> 
> Even though you have uploaded/ front loaded all the docs please recheck the entire list to avoid CO contact for silly things like this.




Good, things are moving for you. 

I got a notification from my company today that the embassy has contacted them for employment verification. Even though I haven't claimed points for employment. 
And I think they have sent the details. 

Any idea at which stage of the entire process they ask for employment verification?


----------



## hari_it_ram

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Good, things are moving for you.
> 
> I got a notification from my company today that the embassy has contacted them for employment verification. Even though I haven't claimed points for employment.
> And I think they have sent the details.
> 
> Any idea at which stage of the entire process they ask for employment verification?




No transparency on any stage post VISA lodge  Glad that your company done with the verification.

All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## arnav12

rohi1718 said:


> Arnav , i was checking the previous posts.
> I also have a mirror account, and it shows every details.
> 
> On login page, you should see "List Of Applications".
> It will show a row below with reference number and status of application.
> If documents have been uploaded it should show : "assessment in progress".
> 
> Then you can click on reference number:
> On left side you will see
> View Application status
> View Application mailbox
> update us
> Then name of applicants:
> each showing :
> Attach documents
> View health assessment
> 
> On right it should show : Information provided.
> 
> 
> So if contact date was Nov 17, then you had time till Dec 16 to provide the documents.
> If not provided during the 30 days period DIBP may go forward with the available docs.
> 
> 
> So now, i suggest to check the mailbox and check what documents were asked for and got to attach docs and upload the documents.
> Even if it is mirror account you can upload documents, i have tried it.
> Also you can yell at your agent and if any money pending, don't pay that .
> 
> 
> My Agent also did not upload any documents and then after a week i got CO contact to upload documents, if it would have been done i may have got the direct grant.
> 
> But what i have seen from past and made an assumption that if CO contact us , then it may delay application by a month (the number of days they allow us to submit docs). But yeah there have been quick cases as well.


Ok thnx Rohit. I will confirm it from my agent directly and all the money has been paid at the time of Visa lodgement.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Are you being in the same company from the beginning or your current company is part of "ACS 2 years suitability period" If yes, then verification is very much possible even without claiming as the employment helped to get positive ACS outcome.



bharat.rameshwar said:


> Good, things are moving for you.
> 
> I got a notification from my company today that the embassy has contacted them for employment verification. Even though I haven't claimed points for employment.
> And I think they have sent the details.
> 
> Any idea at which stage of the entire process they ask for employment verification?


----------



## jjoby

Hi,
Thanks a lot for your reply. I would then go for the change in circumstances.

Some people suggested to use talk plus app and I tried that, but cannot enter any IVR option.

If anyone want to call DIBP the new no is : +61 1300364613. Since it start with 1300 its a shared number and cost of calling is too high. Skype and mobile calling is not an option. Need to figure out alternate way.



Singh85 said:


> Mate, sorry for your loss of money but fact is there is no calling option from India. Only email is the communication method with GSM teams. However, if you want to hold the case till delivery you can update it in immiaccount with change in circumstances and your case will be put on hold.
> I have a similar situation as my wife is pregnant and I am thinking of put my case on hold in mid February toll that time I am trying my luck.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Mbhasin

arnav12 said:


> Hi experts i need some information. I have applied through agent. As suggested in the forum i gone through the steps & imported my application in immiaccount. If i am checking application status :- Its written there that this application requires additional supporting documentation and downside "information provided" button is also active. Please tell what does it mean . I am bit worried & tensed that if they require any information why does my agent has not asked me yet & how can i come to know what information they required. Pls suggest experts i shall be very thankful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After login to immi account see the mail box ,it will have an email from co about the document,hope it helps


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Re- Posting
> 
> After lodging visa and submitting all the documents if the grant is getting delayed whether the applicant can travel to other country without informing DIBP? If need to update DIBP regarding our travel, how to do that?
> 
> Thank you


if the stay is more then 14 days then inform DIBP via UPDATE US


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> if the stay is more then 14 days then inform DIBP via UPDATE US


You are really great.. Thank you so much..


----------



## humbleman1580

In case DIBP requires anything additional, is it not that the agent must have received some email too from DIBP? Or it will be just an update on DIBP portal? Expert's comments please.


----------



## rvd

Hello dear,

That was an amazing answer.. In addition to that do we able view the previously attached documents? 

Wishing you and all for their speedy grant..



rohi1718 said:


> Arnav , i was checking the previous posts.
> I also have a mirror account, and it shows every details.
> 
> On login page, you should see "List Of Applications".
> It will show a row below with reference number and status of application.
> If documents have been uploaded it should show : "assessment in progress".
> 
> Then you can click on reference number:
> On left side you will see
> View Application status
> View Application mailbox
> update us
> Then name of applicants:
> each showing :
> Attach documents
> View health assessment
> 
> On right it should show : Information provided.
> 
> 
> So if contact date was Nov 17, then you had time till Dec 16 to provide the documents.
> If not provided during the 30 days period DIBP may go forward with the available docs.
> 
> 
> So now, i suggest to check the mailbox and check what documents were asked for and got to attach docs and upload the documents.
> Even if it is mirror account you can upload documents, i have tried it.
> Also you can yell at your agent and if any money pending, don't pay that .
> 
> 
> My Agent also did not upload any documents and then after a week i got CO contact to upload documents, if it would have been done i may have got the direct grant.
> 
> But what i have seen from past and made an assumption that if CO contact us , then it may delay application by a month (the number of days they allow us to submit docs). But yeah there have been quick cases as well.


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> In case DIBP requires anything additional, is it not that the agent must have received some email too from DIBP? Or it will be just an update on DIBP portal? Expert's comments please.


There will an email for each and every action of applications from DIBP/CO. Hope I am right. Lets wait for experts opinion.


----------



## aminn_524

Hi, I am going to apply for subclass 190 through NSW, could you please tell me how can I do that? submitting An EOI through this link SkillSelect is enough? is there any other form to fill up?


----------



## sultan_azam

aminn_524 said:


> Hi, I am going to apply for subclass 190 through NSW, could you please tell me how can I do that? submitting An EOI through this link SkillSelect is enough? is there any other form to fill up?


at the moment submit 190 EOI for NSW, if you receive an email from NSW then proceed accordingly


----------



## pipebritop

If I require to translate a document, it must be done by a naati translator?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

pipebritop said:


> If I require to translate a document, it must be done by a naati translator?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Legal translation from notary is also valid.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Mitul Patel

Hello Guys... Exactly 3 months completed today. I was expecting to get it done within 2 months. 
Dont know whats taking time? May I push an email now for followup. Is it advisable?


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Mitul Patel said:


> Hello Guys... Exactly 3 months completed today. I was expecting to get it done within 2 months.
> Dont know whats taking time? May I push an email now for followup. Is it advisable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Mate, your processing team is brisbane? If yes than relax and do not count days. I have crossed 5 months .
Time will come when we will get grant.
I suggest to wait for 1 more month than give them gentle reminder.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sumitgupta22

Any NSW invite today?


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> There will an email for each and every action of applications from DIBP/CO. Hope I am right. Lets wait for experts opinion.


Thanks. 
My case is being represented by an agent. So in this case, agent will get an email? Somewhere, my email id was also mentioned in the application form but my agent said that the communication will happen with him only. is it right?


----------



## immigrant589

My case is in process by GSM Adelaide and I have got request from CO about some new documents

1. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation with Company A and Company B (Evidence should include: pay slips, tax documents, bank statements showing salaries paid) 

Now the situation is that I have the required salary slips and bank transactions for company A, but for company B I don't have any as salary was being paid in cash and I don't have any bank statement/tax return at that time. How to deal with this situation. Although I don't need company B in my points calculation as I can claim 15 points since I have valid experience in Company A from February 2007 to present Date but unfortunately I have added this in the visa lodgement and now CO is asking details. What should I do now. can I ask CO to skip it by submitting form 1023 or lodge a incorrect information change request as I can claim 15 points for skilled employment from Feb 07 to Date of invitation (July 2016)


----------



## sultan_azam

immigrant589 said:


> My case is in process by GSM Adelaide and I have got request from CO about some new documents
> 
> 1. Provide further evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation with Company A and Company B (Evidence should include: pay slips, tax documents, bank statements showing salaries paid)
> 
> Now the situation is that I have the required salary slips and bank transactions for company A, but for company B I don't have any as salary was being paid in cash and I don't have any bank statement/tax return at that time. How to deal with this situation. Although I don't need company B in my points calculation as I can claim 15 points since I have valid experience in Company A from February 2007 to present Date but unfortunately I have added this in the visa lodgement and now CO is asking details. What should I do now. can I ask CO to skip it by submitting form 1023 or lodge a incorrect information change request as I can claim 15 points for skilled employment from Feb 07 to Date of invitation (July 2016)



cant you get a statement from company stating your month wise salary and a bottomline that all salary was paid in cash


----------



## immigrant589

That wouldn't be possible as I don't have good terms with them


----------



## immigrant589

sultan_azam said:


> cant you get a statement from company stating your month wise salary and a bottomline that all salary was paid in cash



That wouldn't be possible as I don't have good terms with them. Can I now submit a notification of incorrect answers and ask them to remove this experience?? or shall i wait for response from the CO


----------



## sultan_azam

immigrant589 said:


> That wouldn't be possible as I don't have good terms with them


filing 1023 for company B

I am not sure how will DIBP officers take up, let us wait for expert comment on this


----------



## immigrant589

sultan_azam said:


> filing 1023 for company B
> 
> I am not sure how will DIBP officers take up, let us wait for expert comment on this


Yes Sultan, I am also doubtful and thinks waiting is the best solution , They maynot do the verification check on this experience


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Hello Guys... Exactly 3 months completed today. I was expecting to get it done within 2 months.
> Dont know whats taking time? May I push an email now for followup. Is it advisable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




No way to expedite processing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks.
> My case is being represented by an agent. So in this case, agent will get an email? Somewhere, my email id was also mentioned in the application form but my agent said that the communication will happen with him only. is it right?


Yes he is right. If you want to track you can import your application by creating an immi account as arnav and few other members has done.


----------



## hari_it_ram

immigrant589 said:


> Yes Sultan, I am also doubtful and thinks waiting is the best solution , They maynot do the verification check on this experience




For Company B, Did you selected "Yes" durning visa lodge for closely related to nomination option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Singh85 said:


> Mate, your processing team is brisbane? If yes than relax and do not count days. I have crossed 5 months .
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


I know friend but its Adelaide n thats y m more worried...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589

hari_it_ram said:


> For Company B, Did you selected "Yes" durning visa lodge for closely related to nomination option?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes I have selected it to be closely related to nominating option


----------



## salmoh

Hello All,

I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!

Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. Lets keep the Spirit Up!!

My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
Age --> 25 Points
Edu --> 15 Points
Work Exp --> 10 Points
SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
ACS Applied -- 22nd April
ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016

No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


----------



## hari_it_ram

immigrant589 said:


> Yes I have selected it to be closely related to nominating option




You can submit the 1023 and provide a note on what made you to change your mind all of sudden from claiming points to not to claim it. 

You shd played safe by not claiming durning visa stage. You're not having good relationship with company B post visa lodge or before it? If it's before and you were aware of the fact that evidences' are not available and any reason why you have opted to be closely nominated? Any other proof that you worked there? Facebook post? LinkedIn Recommendation from managers from Company B? Group photos durning company events? Employee recognition?

Try to ask these question and frame your justification answer by yourself. 

As long as it does not affect the points it shd not be a big issue. 

Provide a detail note to justify your points.

All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mitul Patel

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190.

what happened wid Sc190? Dibp working very slow on this subclass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589

hari_it_ram said:


> You can submit the 1023 and provide a note on what made you to change your mind all of sudden from claiming points to not to claim it.
> 
> You shd played safe by not claiming durning visa stage. You're not having good relationship with company B post visa lodge or before it? If it's before and you were aware of the fact that evidences' are not available and any reason why you have opted to be closely nominated? Any other proof that you worked there? Facebook post? LinkedIn Recommendation from managers from Company B? Group photos durning company events? Employee recognition?
> 
> Try to ask these question and frame your justification answer by yourself.
> 
> As long as it does not affect the points it shd not be a big issue.
> 
> Provide a detail note to justify your points.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


The relationships were not good before visa lodge but I did not give a deep thought about verification and now I am scared of this. 

Btw my points remain same i.e. 15 as I have experience from Feb 2007 to Present with other companies and I have attached all the required details of those. But experience with this company prior to Feb 2007 doesn't matter now (although it was added in ACS assessment)

Is my assumption of 15 point correct considering the experience from Feb 2007 to date?


----------



## hari_it_ram

immigrant589 said:


> The relationships were not good before visa lodge but I did not give a deep thought about verification and now I am scared of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw my points remain same i.e. 15 as I have experience from Feb 2007 to Present with other companies and I have attached all the required details of those. But experience with this company prior to Feb 2007 doesn't matter now (although it was added in ACS assessment)
> 
> 
> 
> Is my assumption of 15 point correct considering the experience from Feb 2007 to date?




Yeah it's 15 points from Feb 2007 till 2015. However, you can't say exp prior to 2007 does not matter as you have selected "yes" during Visa stage. Provide a clear justification why do you want to not to claim any points after their requested made to provide evidence. Don't think much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahejarajeev

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. Lets keep the Spirit Up!!
> 
> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> Edu --> 15 Points
> Work Exp --> 10 Points
> SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
> VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
> NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
> NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
> NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
> NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
> NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
> NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


Congrats Salmoh 👍👍👍


----------



## immigrant589

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah it's 15 points from Feb 2007 till 2015. However, you can't say exp prior to 2007 does not matter as you have selected "yes" during Visa stage. Provide a clear justification why do you want to not to claim any points after their requested made to provide evidence. Don't think much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks Hari,

Any suggested reasons which make it less doubtful and make my case strong??

Secondly what about if i don't do anything now and wait for the assessments to be done and then at later stages incase of any issue submits form 1023??


----------



## hari_it_ram

immigrant589 said:


> Thanks Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggested reasons which make it less doubtful and make my case strong??
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly what about if i don't do anything now and wait for the assessments to be done and then at later stages incase of any issue submits form 1023??




Since you got the co contact you have to reply now. Provide the best in terms of evidence and also a note to say that I am happy not to claim points if CO is not happy with the docs' uploaded. CO still might go for verification. We can't force them not to verify. 

I would upload 1023 by selecting "no" instead of waiting for co to request it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> For Company B, Did you selected "Yes" durning visa lodge for closely related to nomination option?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




If you didnot claim points no one will ever verify that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589

andreyx108b said:


> If you didnot claim points no one will ever verify that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes But unfortunately I had selected yes. What are my options now

Shall I wait for CO for any further query or decision
Shall I submit form 1023 and request to remove this experience


----------



## andreyx108b

immigrant589 said:


> Yes But unfortunately I had selected yes. What are my options now
> 
> 
> Shall I wait for CO for any further query or decision
> 
> Shall I submit form 1023 and request to remove this experience




It does not matter what you have selected in visa form, but rather in EOI - did you claim points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immigrant589

andreyx108b said:


> It does not matter what you have selected in visa form, but rather in EOI - did you claim points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I mention this experience in EOI and selected it as closely related, but I can claim the same points i.e. 15 even without mentioning this experience as I can claim 15 point with my other experiences from Feb 2007 to date


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> If you didnot claim points no one will ever verify that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




May be I don't want to agree  I have seen few who does even claim points for exp, yet DIBP went for verification since those experience helped to get positive ACS assessment. 

Recently one guy got NJL for verification fail for the employment even with no points claimed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> May be I don't want to agree  I have seen few who does even claim points for exp, yet DIBP went for verification since those experience helped to get positive ACS assessment.
> 
> Recently one guy got NJL for verification fail for the employment even with no points claimed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Share the links to such cases? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> May be I don't want to agree  I have seen few who does even claim points for exp, yet DIBP went for verification since those experience helped to get positive ACS assessment.
> 
> Recently one guy got NJL for verification fail for the employment even with no points claimed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



It's as you said if the ACS says skilled employment is valid from X month/year then I guess any employment from that month can be verified. It will be very rare that they will verify the employment of the first 2 years where ACS has not considered it as skilled employment. 

The word Skilled is very important here so whatever is our Skilled Employment years may be verified.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> May be I don't want to agree  I have seen few who does even claim points for exp, yet DIBP went for verification since those experience helped to get positive ACS assessment.
> 
> Recently one guy got NJL for verification fail for the employment even with no points claimed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


agree, i remember this case, it happened this month itself


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> Share the links to such cases?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please have a look at this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/1197753-gonna-denied-my-189-visa.html


----------



## hari_it_ram

bvinayb said:


> It's as you said if the ACS says skilled employment is valid from X month/year then I guess any employment from that month can be verified. It will be very rare that they will verify the employment of the first 2 years where ACS has not considered it as skilled employment.
> 
> The word Skilled is very important here so whatever is our Skilled Employment years may be verified.


The points is Suitability criteria ( first 2 years ) is as equal and serious as Skilled employment. If you have zero for skilled employment and have positive assessment, suitability criteria is the one which helped to obtain the assessment. DIBP will definitely verify those suitability criteria period as well ( not rare, however its not usual as well. its stays somewhere in between  ) , else anyone can easily bypass the suitability logic and obtain positive assessment. 

For me personally. DIBP is equally concerned about both Suitability criteria and skilled employment.


----------



## bvinayb

hari_it_ram said:


> The points is Suitability criteria ( first 2 years ) is as equal and serious as Skilled employment. If you have zero for skilled employment and have positive assessment, suitability criteria is the one which helped to obtain the assessment. DIBP will definitely verify those suitability criteria period as well ( not rare, however its not usual as well. its stays somewhere in between  ) , else anyone can easily bypass the suitability logic and obtain positive assessment.
> 
> For me personally. DIBP is equally concerned about both Suitability criteria and skilled employment.


yes maybe you are right. so as an applicant we should better get our things in order!


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Please have a look at this thread.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/1197753-gonna-denied-my-189-visa.html


I think he is being very clear here: 

*I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience *

He had 65 points even without W.E. but he still claimed points. 

The rest of the thread is just an assumption made by: ibbz87 

where he makes a guess: 

*you have not claimed any points for experience?
yet got verification call?*

This question was never answered. 

So I would still say that there not a single case which would confirm that verirification is done on cases where no W.E. has been claimed.

We had this big discussion in the group about a year ago, after which i had a chat with MARA agent on it and i got second opinion on that too. So I am quite sure.


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> I think he is being very clear here:
> 
> *I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience *
> 
> He had 65 points even without W.E. but he still claimed points.
> 
> The rest of the thread is just an assumption made by: ibbz87
> 
> where he makes a guess:
> 
> *you have not claimed any points for experience?
> yet got verification call?*
> 
> This question was never answered.
> 
> So I would still say that there not a single case which would confirm that verirification is done on cases where no W.E. has been claimed.
> 
> We had this big discussion in the group about a year ago, after which i had a chat with MARA agent on it and i got second opinion on that too. So I am quite sure.




If your opinion is sure, I will accept that wholeheartedly. 

I just want to be know what's is total points including WE. Not sure if his case is registered in tracker to understand it better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> I think he is being very clear here:
> 
> *I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience *
> 
> _He had 65 points even without W.E. but he still claimed points.
> _
> The rest of the thread is just an assumption made by: ibbz87
> 
> where he makes a guess:
> 
> *you have not claimed any points for experience?
> yet got verification call?*
> 
> This question was never answered.
> 
> So I would still say that there not a single case which would confirm that verirification is done on cases where no W.E. has been claimed.
> 
> We had this big discussion in the group about a year ago, after which i had a chat with MARA agent on it and i got second opinion on that too. So I am quite sure.


He had 65 points even without W.E. but *he still claimed points. *

As i understand OP wants to say that he has 65 points and he has not claimed experience points

the whole essence is that he has got a verification call despite the fact that he hasnt claimed experience points, i am talking about OP's post only and none other


OP might be in trauma till now and keeping away from EF,


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> If your opinion is sure, I will accept that wholeheartedly.
> 
> I just want to be know what's is total points including WE. Not sure if his case is registered in tracker to understand it better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I was going through his message too now, just to confirm. 

He is not on the tracker - i cant find.


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> He had 65 points even without W.E. but *he still claimed points. *
> 
> As i understand OP wants to say that he has 65 points and he has not claimed experience points
> 
> the whole essence is that he has got a verification call despite the fact that he hasnt claimed experience points, i am talking about OP's post only and none other
> 
> 
> OP might be in trauma till now and keeping away from EF,


Its your assumption without any evidence. 

My understanding, is the word EVEN which for me, means EVEN WITHOUT work experience he had 65 points.


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Its your assumption without any evidence.
> 
> My understanding, is the word EVEN which for me, means EVEN WITHOUT work experience he had 65 points.


yes, we are just assuming things as OP isnt here to tell the exact thing,

he posted that on 8th Jan 2017 7.50 AMand was last active till 7.56 AM


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> yes, we are just assuming things as OP isnt here to tell the exact thing,
> 
> he posted that on 8th Jan 2017 7.50 AMand was last active till 7.56 AM


Yep  

I wish he could have clarified it.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thats one of the thing, tracker shd have field to capture EF userid so that the other members can easily identify. Currently it has username which applicant might give something different from EP and hence cant figure out much.



andreyx108b said:


> I was going through his message too now, just to confirm.
> 
> He is not on the tracker - i cant find.


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats one of the thing, tracker shd have field to capture EF userid so that the other members can easily identify. Currently it has username which applicant might give something different from EP and hence cant figure out much.


You see, yes, it was initially like that, but now as members from a lot of sources come... we can nt just put EF userid, i dont mind putting a Suggestion though...


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats one of the thing, tracker shd have field to capture EF userid so that the other members can easily identify. Currently it has username which applicant might give something different from EP and hence cant figure out much.


but how will it be confirmed that 

abc123 on EF is the same abc123 on immitracker

we cant login immitracker with EF credentials else what you said was possible

just my thought, Andy can clarify more


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> but how will it be confirmed that
> 
> 
> 
> abc123 on EF is the same abc123 on immitracker
> 
> 
> 
> we cant login immitracker with EF credentials else what you said was possible
> 
> 
> 
> just my thought, Andy can clarify more




My point is,

They can have tracker username separately, however for listing purpose in tables, collecting these below fields and showing off in grids will be helpful.

Your active forums - checkbox or radio option to select the forum name.

User id - just collect the user id for which they answered the above question.

Problem will occur only if they have presence in multiple forums. I feel it's rare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## arnav12

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. Lets keep the Spirit Up!!
> 
> 
> 
> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> 
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> 
> Age --> 25 Points
> 
> Edu --> 15 Points
> 
> Work Exp --> 10 Points
> 
> SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
> 
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> 
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> 
> Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> 
> 
> No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
> 
> VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
> 
> NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
> 
> NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
> 
> NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
> 
> NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
> 
> NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
> 
> NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO




Congrats Salmoh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop

hari_it_ram said:


> For Company B, Did you selected "Yes" durning visa lodge for closely related to nomination option?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I am not claiming points for work experience but I informed 1 year of related experience for my last job. Should DIBP ask for more information about this? 

My EOI still remains editable. Should I modify it and not inform any year of related experience to not delay a possible visa application?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gajanayake

Hi Guys,

Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


----------



## sultan_azam

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


Congratulations mate


----------



## DRV22

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


CONGRATULATIONS :clap2:


----------



## Lady$Bird

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


Congratulations!
Which was your CO team ?


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> Yes he is right. If you want to track you can import your application by creating an immi account as arnav and few other members has done.


Will that be problematic to my agent? I am not sure, how he will take it. I am not aware about the other cases you mentioned.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 



gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


----------



## salmoh

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


Congrats My Friend!!!


----------



## arnav12

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.




Congrats mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gajanayake

Lady$Bird said:


> Congratulations!
> Which was your CO team ?


GSM Adelaide. I've updated the myimmitracker


----------



## numero_uno

jjoby said:


> Hi,
> I am in dire need of a help. I lodged my visa on 28 april 2016 and my application status is 'Received'. No CO contacted me till date.
> 
> Now we are expecting our second baby and my wife is the primary applicant. I would like to call the DIBP and inform them about my situation.
> 
> Could some one tell me the best way to call DIBP. I was using skype, but now they are using a shared number starting with 1300 and it is very expensive. Any suggestions on how can I make a call from India in lower rate. I spend around 2k INR yesterday, but my call never got connected. Kindly suggest.


You will never reach them by calling from here...you will only waste money. And there response is standard even if you contact them that ur application is "under review" what anyways you are seeing in your Immi Account. Trying emailing them they might respond back (chances are very less though..but still try ur luck)


----------



## dink2s

Has anyone paid the visa fee with ICICI multi-currency card? I need to pay fee, will this work? has anyone paid through it recently?


----------



## Rajaastha

gajanayake said:


> GSM Adelaide. I've updated the myimmitracker


Congratulations 

Can you pls tell me ,what documents asked in your two CO contacts


----------



## rvd

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. Lets keep the Spirit Up!!
> 
> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> Edu --> 15 Points
> Work Exp --> 10 Points
> SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
> VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
> NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
> NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
> NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
> NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
> NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
> NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


Congratulations..


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Will that be problematic to my agent? I am not sure, how he will take it. I am not aware about the other cases you mentioned.


To be honest I came to know from this thread only. Agent wont aware of this and he wont have any problems, I believe. For your information many have imported their application and didn't get any problems. 

Let us see wait for comments from other experts.

Keep patience and trust.


----------



## rvd

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


Congratulations..


----------



## sanjay kumar

All three co names? Which category bro please send full detail.


----------



## sanjay kumar

Congratulations.


----------



## hemanth2k

*First Entry Date*

Hi All,

Of late i am seeing the first entry date is being mentioned as three / four months from grant date. Previously it used to be 8-10 months, does any one have any comments on this?

For the first entry, do all the visa applicants need to travel or is it enough if the primary applicant travel carrying other member passports.


----------



## Mitul Patel

hemanth2k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Of late i am seeing the first entry date is being mentioned as three / four months from grant date. Previously it used to be 8-10 months, does any one have any comments on this?
> 
> For the first entry, do all the visa applicants need to travel or is it enough if the primary applicant travel carrying other member passports.


As per my knowledge , IED is decided on PCC's issuance date. Exactly one year from that date. 
Experts, Pls correct me if i am wrong.
For ur second que, I am also wondering answer.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

hemanth2k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Of late i am seeing the first entry date is being mentioned as three / four months from grant date. Previously it used to be 8-10 months, does any one have any comments on this?
> 
> For the first entry, do all the visa applicants need to travel or is it enough if the primary applicant travel carrying other member passports.


all of them need to enter Australia physically before IED


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. Lets keep the Spirit Up!!
> 
> 
> 
> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> 
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> 
> Age --> 25 Points
> 
> Edu --> 15 Points
> 
> Work Exp --> 10 Points
> 
> SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
> 
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> 
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> 
> Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> 
> 
> No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
> 
> VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
> 
> NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
> 
> NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
> 
> NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
> 
> NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
> 
> NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
> 
> NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO




Congratulations and all the best mate 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

Mitul Patel said:


> As per my knowledge , IED is decided on PCC's issuance date. Exactly one year from that date.
> Experts, Pls correct me if i am wrong.
> For ur second que, I am also wondering answer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Will they also consider the date of US PCC in deciding the IED or from the India PCC?


----------



## Mitul Patel

dink2s said:


> Will they also consider the date of US PCC in deciding the IED or from the India PCC?


Dont know exactly friend..
Let any senior answer.
Sultan what u say!?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NTIn

Mate, I already applied in June but still waitin for invitation. Please update me if anybody has any information that when I can get the invitation?

I have seen so many people got their invitation however they filled after me....Can those PTE marks also matters to get an invitation?

261313 (Software engineer)
PTE = 0 point however total is 60+5?

Can anybody have any info about when I can get the invitation?


Thanks
NT



Singh85 said:


> Mate, there is no harm is logging EOI with 190. You can apply for 190 and simultaneously try to increase your scores.
> Good luck.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sat123

NTIn said:


> Mate, I already applied in June but still waitin for invitation. Please update me if anybody has any information that when I can get the invitation?
> 
> I have seen so many people got their invitation however they filled after me....Can those PTE marks also matters to get an invitation?
> 
> 261313 (Software engineer)
> PTE = 0 point however total is 60+5?
> 
> Can anybody have any info about when I can get the invitation?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> NT
> 
> 
> 
> Singh85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, there is no harm is logging EOI with 190. You can apply for 190 and simultaneously try to increase your scores.
> Good luck.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣
Click to expand...

 PTE marks matter a lot. They decide your priority in the list of applicants with same points.


----------



## sat123

Mitul Patel said:


> dink2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will they also consider the date of US PCC in deciding the IED or from the India PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know exactly friend..
> Let any senior answer.
> Sultan what u say!?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I have read that 'you must enter australia before your PCC and medical expire. I think they take 1 year from the earliest of all PCC and medical dates.


----------



## Singh85

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. Lets keep the Spirit Up!!
> 
> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> Edu --> 15 Points
> Work Exp --> 10 Points
> SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
> VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
> NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
> NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
> NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
> NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
> NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
> NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


Congratulations mate.whos was your processing team ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

andreyx108b said:


> I think he is being very clear here:
> 
> *I had 65 points without even claiming points for work experience *
> 
> He had 65 points even without W.E. but he still claimed points.
> 
> The rest of the thread is just an assumption made by: ibbz87
> 
> where he makes a guess:
> 
> *you have not claimed any points for experience?
> yet got verification call?*
> 
> This question was never answered.
> 
> So I would still say that there not a single case which would confirm that verirification is done on cases where no W.E. has been claimed.
> 
> We had this big discussion in the group about a year ago, after which i had a chat with MARA agent on it and i got second opinion on that too. So I am quite sure.


Agree +1

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


Congratulations mate.which co team ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

Singh85 said:


> Congratulations mate.which co team ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Did you get any reply every month ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> I have read that 'you must enter australia before your PCC and medical expire. I think they take 1 year from the earliest of all PCC and medical dates.


You are given IED (initial entry date) which you have to meet.


----------



## immigrant589

hari_it_ram said:


> May be I don't want to agree  I have seen few who does even claim points for exp, yet DIBP went for verification since those experience helped to get positive ACS assessment.
> 
> Recently one guy got NJL for verification fail for the employment even with no points claimed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


confused and scared, guys please suggest what should i do??


----------



## sultan_azam

immigrant589 said:


> confused and scared, guys please suggest what should i do??


now you are in a sticky situation, think of possible pathways and do what suits you best

i am just thinking in my way, your actual thinking may differ


pathway 1 --- 

you keep calm, dont reply to CO and they send a reminder to provide documents, you still not respond, 

later you get a notice to explain the inability to explain the situation or else withdrawing your case or facing rejection and ban of 3 years

you choose withdrawal of case and apply fresh with solid documents, 

Loss 1 - Visa fees and time



pathway 2 

you provide form 1023 to remove Company B from relevant experience,

DIBP goes through

2A) they accept 1023, remove company B from relevant experience and process the case accordignly and you get grant

loss 2A- nothing monetarily

2B) they frown over 1023 and say why you misclaimed, either give a suitable explanation or withdraw application, 
you withdraw and apply fresh with solid documents

loss 2B - visa fees and time


do some analysis like this


dont be scared, use wisdom


----------



## bvinayb

sultan_azam said:


> now you are in a sticky situation, think of possible pathways and do what suits you best
> 
> i am just thinking in my way, your actual thinking may differ
> 
> 
> pathway 1 ---
> 
> you keep calm, dont reply to CO and they send a reminder to provide documents, you still not respond,
> 
> later you get a notice to explain the inability to explain the situation or else withdrawing your case or facing rejection and ban of 3 years
> 
> you choose withdrawal of case and apply fresh with solid documents,
> 
> Loss 1 - Visa fees and time
> 
> 
> 
> pathway 2
> 
> you provide form 1023 to remove Company B from relevant experience,
> 
> DIBP goes through
> 
> 2A) they accept 1023, remove company B from relevant experience and process the case accordignly and you get grant
> 
> loss 2A- nothing monetarily
> 
> 2B) they frown over 1023 and say why you misclaimed, either give a suitable explanation or withdraw application,
> you withdraw and apply fresh with solid documents
> 
> loss 2B - visa fees and time
> 
> 
> do some analysis like this
> 
> 
> dont be scared, use wisdom


Just a thought - Don't you have an email communication/trails of company B where you discussed about work, tasks and projects. This might prove some of your claims or at least can form some of your evidence to prove that you were really in that company.

Thanks


----------



## umarmakyana

Hi guys I am new to this forum and thread. 
I submitted my MSA application for production and plant engineer on 31/12/2016.
I just got my IELTS results today
Listening 8.5
Speaking 8.0
Writing 7.0
Reading 9.0


I do not have 3 years of experience so if I get a positive outcome from EA I will still have 60 points in total. 

My question is are they enough to secure Victoria state nomination?


----------



## sultan_azam

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys I am new to this forum and thread.
> I submitted my MSA application for production and plant engineer on 31/12/2016.
> I just got my IELTS results today
> Listening 8.5
> Speaking 8.0
> Writing 7.0
> Reading 9.0
> 
> 
> I do not have 3 years of experience so if I get a positive outcome from EA I will still have 60 points in total.
> 
> My question is are they enough to secure Victoria state nomination?


what is your occupation code ?

if it is the normal one you can get 189 invite also with 60 points, no need to rely on 190 victoria or NSW


----------



## sumitgupta22

sultan_azam said:


> what is your occupation code ?
> 
> if it is the normal one you can get 189 invite also with 60 points, no need to rely on 190 victoria or NSW


I think his anzsco code is - 233513. And for that cut off as on 4th Jan is -
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 65 1/11/2016 1.35 am


----------



## sumitgupta22

umarmakyana said:


> Hi guys I am new to this forum and thread.
> I submitted my MSA application for production and plant engineer on 31/12/2016.
> I just got my IELTS results today
> Listening 8.5
> Speaking 8.0
> Writing 7.0
> Reading 9.0
> 
> 
> I do not have 3 years of experience so if I get a positive outcome from EA I will still have 60 points in total.
> 
> My question is are they enough to secure Victoria state nomination?


Bro, Even if you get positive assessment not sure with 60 how much you have to wait for state nomination. For 189, cut off is November starting with 65 points. 
however, since you have pretty good score in IELTS, you can try again for superior English. You can check out PTE as well, which is mush easier than IELTS.
If you get superior English, you can surely get invite through 189 itself.


----------



## sultan_azam

sumitgupta22 said:


> I think his anzsco code is - 233513. And for that cut off as on 4th Jan is -
> 2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers 65 1/11/2016 1.35 am


ohh, pardon me, i missed that

for 2335 it is tough with 60 points

however a 190 EOI with NSW or VIC may help as english score are good but still states have their own preferences and cannot be predicted


----------



## umarmakyana

Yes, the code is 233513. I only get 60 points if it is 190. For 189 my points are 55.
Lets c what becomes of my MSA application. If I get a positive outcome I will try to get 8 each in IELTS or other equivalent language scores.


----------



## sultan_azam

umarmakyana said:


> Yes, the code is 233513. I only get 60 points if it is 190. For 189 my points are 55.
> Lets c what becomes of my MSA application. If I get a positive outcome I will try to get 8 each in IELTS or other equivalent language scores.


all the best


----------



## sumitgupta22

umarmakyana said:


> Yes, the code is 233513. I only get 60 points if it is 190. For 189 my points are 55.
> Lets c what becomes of my MSA application. If I get a positive outcome I will try to get 8 each in IELTS or other equivalent language scores.


Very tough with 55 points (without SS). Instead of waiting indefinitely, you may choose to increase language score.


----------



## umarmakyana

Thanks guys


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> To be honest I came to know from this thread only. Agent wont aware of this and he wont have any problems, I believe. For your information many have imported their application and didn't get any problems.
> 
> Let us see wait for comments from other experts.
> 
> Keep patience and trust.


Thanks. 
My biggest concern is that I have applied 150 days ago and front loaded all the documents, still I haven't got any communication from DIBP till date. This is something which scares me. Another Skeptical part is a thought in my mind that DIBP communicated and my agent missed it, although it's just a thought in my mind. Your comments.


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks.
> My biggest concern is that I have applied 150 days ago and front loaded all the documents, still I haven't got any communication from DIBP till date. This is something which scares me. Another Skeptical part is a thought in my mind that DIBP communicated and my agent missed it, although it's just a thought in my mind. Your comments.


ping your agent to check immiaccount once in a while

however whenever DIBP communicates they send an email to ID mentioned in visa application


----------



## NTIn

Thanks for reply .... Can you please let me know when I can expect invitation in current circumstances?



sat123 said:


> PTE marks matter a lot. They decide your priority in the list of applicants with same points.


----------



## vikaschandra

NTIn said:


> Thanks for reply .... Can you please let me know when I can expect invitation in current circumstances?


For 189 way tooo long than we can expect as the cutoff is still at 65 points and people from 1st Dec 2016 have secured their Invites. To cover 60 points till October 2016 it is going to take way too long

For 190 nothing can be said as it all depends on NSW. You may receive it in weeks time or could take months. Keep your fingers crossed and pray


----------



## DenialClark

I am also looking for such information related to 190 visa.


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> ping your agent to check immiaccount once in a while
> 
> however whenever DIBP communicates they send an email to ID mentioned in visa application


Thanks Sultan

I requested my agent,whereas he always says that there is no communication from DIBP till date. My biggest fear is that all the cases in this forum or on other platform have got some communication from DIBP by either granting or asking for some documents. Havent seen any case with zero communication in 150 days. Yours comments please.


----------



## dreamsanj

HI All,

I had applied for the Visa on 25th may and i am still waiting..

When I open the Immitracker,, all the documents are uploaded by the agent. For some reason he has left the Identity evidence blank.. When I open it it shows birth cirtificate or other identity documents as Driving licence. 
In my for 80, I did not give details on any other identity documents as suggested by agent. I only provided Passport document.

So is uploading other documents important?


----------



## sultan_azam

dreamsanj said:


> HI All,
> 
> I had applied for the Visa on 25th may and i am still waiting..
> 
> When I open the Immitracker,, all the documents are uploaded by the agent. For some reason he has left the Identity evidence blank.. When I open it it shows birth cirtificate or other identity documents as Driving licence.
> In my for 80, I did not give details on any other identity documents as suggested by agent. I only provided Passport document.
> 
> So is uploading other documents important?


if DIBP really needed any document to process your case they would have asked it by now

i understand your worry since it has been a long time, but all we can do is wait for the day


----------



## Mbhasin

Reading all the previous post about employment verification put your mind into thought of various possible scenario which can screw your happiness ,it's never reckoning


----------



## sultan_azam

Mbhasin said:


> Reading all the previous post about employment verification put your mind into thought of various possible scenario which can screw your happiness ,it's never reckoning


Remember mate, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.

Quoted from The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## saket.malik

sultan_azam said:


> Remember mate, hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things, and no good thing ever dies.
> 
> Quoted from The Shawshank Redemption


I really like your last line ........ " Journey is beautiful than destination "


----------



## sultan_azam

saket.malik said:


> I really like your last line ........ " Journey is beautiful than destination "


Thanks mate, journey to Australian PR was indeed beautiful, learnt a lot

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

Hi experts,

I am planning to submit the visa application and have collected the below docs. Request you to please see if I am missing anything or something is un necessary?


Self:-
Passport
Marriage Certificate
PCC US
PCC India(later)
Medicals(later)
Form 80
Form 1221
Skills Assessment
PTE Report Form (also send scores to DIBP)
Certificates and Marksheet 10th and 12th
Diploma Marksheets and Certificate
Appointment letters,Experience Letters,Payslips,Bank Statements,Reference Letters,Increment Letters.

For tax, I am thinking of submitting the Form 26AS for all years as my two years form 16 and one year ITR is missing so thinking of submitting form 26AS as it will be available for all the years...Is that ok? Has anyone submitted this form before?

Is photo mandatory?

Do I need to wait till CO is assigned to upload the PCC, medicals or any other document? Can I submit those after few days of lodging the visa application? 

Wife:- (not claiming partner skills points)
Passport
Form 80
Form 1221
Medicals (later)
PCC(later)
University Letter for English
Degree Certificate

Child:-
Birth Certificate 
Passport
Medicals (later) - Is it required for 4 year old?

Is it all or need any more documents? Thanks in advance!


----------



## aussiedream87

dink2s said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am planning to submit the visa application and have collected the below docs. Request you to please see if I am missing anything or something is un necessary?
> 
> 
> Self:-
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> PCC US
> PCC India(later)
> Medicals(later)
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Skills Assessment
> PTE Report Form (also send scores to DIBP)
> Certificates and Marksheet 10th and 12th
> Diploma Marksheets and Certificate
> Appointment letters,Experience Letters,Payslips,Bank Statements,Reference Letters,Increment Letters.
> 
> For tax, I am thinking of submitting the Form 26AS for all years as my two years form 16 and one year ITR is missing so thinking of submitting form 26AS as it will be available for all the years...Is that ok? Has anyone submitted this form before?
> 
> Is photo mandatory?
> 
> Do I need to wait till CO is assigned to upload the PCC, medicals or any other document? Can I submit those after few days of lodging the visa application?
> 
> Wife:- (not claiming partner skills points)
> Passport
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Medicals (later)
> PCC(later)
> University Letter for English
> Degree Certificate
> 
> Child:-
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Medicals (later) - Is it required for 4 year old?
> 
> Is it all or need any more documents? Thanks in advance!


For TAX: Form 26AS will work.

Just to add:
Marriage certificate
Couple of photograhs (5-6)


----------



## vikaschandra

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks Sultan
> 
> I requested my agent,whereas he always says that there is no communication from DIBP till date. My biggest fear is that all the cases in this forum or on other platform have got some communication from DIBP by either granting or asking for some documents. Havent seen any case with zero communication in 150 days. Yours comments please.


have seen an applicant get direct grant after 254 days post visa lodge. Don't worry you will hear from them soon


----------



## Abdul123455

What's the next step by the CO after the medicals and pcc are uploaded (which the CO requested).
Verification of those .???


----------



## sathyauk

Hi guys!

I have recently received invitation from NSW to apply for the Australian visa. I am in the process of applying for it now. Just one query. My wife is currently 21 weeks pregnant. Should I mention that explicitly anywhere in my application or should I inform the case manager anytime during the visa processing time. I am under the impression that I need not infom anything now. Later once the visa is issued I can travel and have our baby delivery there. Is that right assumption. Please advice. Thanks..


----------



## Singh85

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks Sultan
> 
> I requested my agent,whereas he always says that there is no communication from DIBP till date. My biggest fear is that all the cases in this forum or on other platform have got some communication from DIBP by either granting or asking for some documents. Havent seen any case with zero communication in 150 days. Yours comments please.


Mate, no need to worry. There are some cases like you.moreover if you front loaded all documents and nothing left.its the wish if co to email you about co allocation. GSM teams pick up cases in 2 to 3 weeks and start processing.
Hope your case is also under process. And you will get a direct grant


humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks.
> My biggest concern is that I have applied 150 days ago and front loaded all the documents, still I haven't got any communication from DIBP till date. This is something which scares me. Another Skeptical part is a thought in my mind that DIBP communicated and my agent missed it, although it's just a thought in my mind. Your comments.



sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Melodies7788

Anyone recently receive invitation from 190 NSW?

waiting is torture....


thankssss


----------



## Singh85

sathyauk said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have recently received invitation from NSW to apply for the Australian visa. I am in the process of applying for it now. Just one query. My wife is currently 21 weeks pregnant. Should I mention that explicitly anywhere in my application or should I inform the case manager anytime during the visa processing time. I am under the impression that I need not infom anything now. Later once the visa is issued I can travel and have our baby delivery there. Is that right assumption. Please advice. Thanks..


 you need to firstly ask your gynaecologist about doing x rays and there is no need to hide pregnancy from dibp. 
If you are willing to do x-rays than submit all documents front loaded including form 80, 1221,pcc,medicals and if your visa is on time you can move there and deliver the baby .else when the delivery time is near hold your case till baby birth.
Note:- majority of members hold their cases before medicals and thus visa fees of new born is waved off.
In upsaid case there are chances the visa fees is applicable or co doesn't hold the case as all the documents he required are available to him .

I am in process of aforementioned scenario. I done medicals along with wife in July 2016 and delivery is expected in march 2017. Till time I am waiting for golden mail. If it did not come till mid Feb .I will request CO to hold my case.
Now let's see what co will do.



sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## ausguy11

Yes these are the important documents. they will definitely look into these..


Some people says if MEDICAL and PCC are requested then CO picks the case after 28 days.

I dont how true it is

Can some expert put light on this?




Abdul123455 said:


> What's the next step by the CO after the medicals and pcc are uploaded (which the CO requested).
> Verification of those .???


----------



## aussiedream123

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how much minimum time it takes for.visa grant after the medicals have been done?

Thanks in advance


----------



## abcbog

Hello,
I have replied to the CO comment within 28 days, as per the given time frame. My wife is pregnant, and the request was a letter from her doctor about the pregnancy. My Q. is, now my application is Assessment in progress, 
1- do the CO will contact me to put the case on hold, or he will not contact and put it directly without any instructions? 
2- Do the CO will review my application before pressing it, or he already considered, so he sent that request? 
3- When I could expect his contact again, according to your experience?

TIA.


----------



## jv1313

Need Quick suggestion (Mechanical Drafts person) 
for experience documents 
Payslips from employer, appointment letter, Experience Certificate with full roll & Responsibilities are enough. 
Income is not taxable and don't have any tax returns 
Experience is 100% Genuine.


----------



## sultan_azam

sathyauk said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have recently received invitation from NSW to apply for the Australian visa. I am in the process of applying for it now. Just one query. My wife is currently 21 weeks pregnant. Should I mention that explicitly anywhere in my application or should I inform the case manager anytime during the visa processing time. I am under the impression that I need not infom anything now. Later once the visa is issued I can travel and have our baby delivery there. Is that right assumption. Please advice. Thanks..


I assume you have received visa invitation and not the nomination invite

In your case, pay visa fees. Upload relevant documents.

Discuss with your gynae whether it is safe to do chest x ray during pregnancy, we didn't took that risk in our case. Yours seem to be in quite advanced stage

Wait for CO to ask pcc and medicals, 
Get pcc after that, provide form 1022 stating inability to undergo visa health check due to pregnancy, also provide report from gynae confirming pregnancy.

All the best

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Hello,
> I have replied to the CO comment within 28 days, as per the given time frame. My wife is pregnant, and the request was a letter from her doctor about the pregnancy. My Q. is, now my application is Assessment in progress,
> 1- do the CO will contact me to put the case on hold, or he will not contact and put it directly without any instructions?
> 2- Do the CO will review my application before pressing it, or he already considered, so he sent that request?
> 3- When I could expect his contact again, according to your experience?
> 
> TIA.


"put on hold" is a term in our discussion

In dibp terms it is delay in submission of documents due to some genuine reason

-They will wait for you to submit documents after baby is delivered
- They may ask more document if required
-After baby is born, arrange for birth certificate and mail them asap, they will create entry for new family member in immiaccount where you can upload passport etc

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> "put on hold" is a term in our discussion
> 
> In dibp terms it is delay in submission of documents due to some genuine reason
> 
> -They will wait for you to submit documents after baby is delivered
> - They may ask more document if required
> -After baby is born, arrange for birth certificate and mail them asap, they will create entry for new family member in immiaccount where you can upload passport etc
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan for your reply.
I am waiting for the CO next contact to put the case on hold as I am not planning to take the X-ray risk.
I would like to know; the CO first contact is that mean he has reviewed all the submitted documents and the applications?


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thanks Sultan for your reply.
> I am waiting for the CO next contact to put the case on hold as I am not planning to take the X-ray risk.
> I would like to know; the CO first contact is that mean he has reviewed all the submitted documents and the applications?


CO communicates to demand any document which is required for processing of visa application, this doesnt means that all other documents have been checked in totality. 

Background verification may continue after that

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

vikaschandra said:


> have seen an applicant get direct grant after 254 days post visa lodge. Don't worry you will hear from them soon


Really? I thought, I am the only one. This looks another exception like me. Is ther.e anyone else who has gone through same situation? Zero communication is something which scares me


----------



## dink2s

Once visa is lodged..how to go for medicals? whats the process?


----------



## patuan03

Dear,
I have submitted EOI of 190 visa in Tasmania via SkillSelect, do I need to wait for its invitation to apply the state nomination? or I just need EOI reference number to apply for state nomination. Could you please explain the steps? 
Regards,
patuan


----------



## dink2s

patuan03 said:


> Dear,
> I have submitted EOI of 190 visa in Tasmania via SkillSelect, do I need to wait for its invitation to apply the state nomination? or I just need EOI reference number to apply for state nomination. Could you please explain the steps?
> Regards,
> patuan


I think you can apply for TAS state nomination with EOI reference number. Not sure...see this link it should help you... https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa


----------



## wtdm

*While landing is it necessary to take same amount of money which we declared during state sponsorship application or visa application?*


----------



## Mbhasin

wtdm said:


> *While landing is it necessary to take same amount of money which we declared during state sponsorship application or visa application?*


Nopes,


----------



## suman.rani

Hi all, how many of you are waiting for grant since April 2016 or before that, after submitting all documents and with no co contact till date?


----------



## sultan_azam

dink2s said:


> Once visa is lodged..how to go for medicals? whats the process?


go to immiaccount, under your name tab you will see VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT

click that then ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATIONS -- PRINT REFERRAL LETTER

this letter will have HAP ID, using this ID call nearest panel physician and book an appointment, visit clinic on the day and get through with medicals

cost will vary from 3500 - 4500 INR per person

generate HAP ID individually for each member in your visa application


panel physician INDIA - https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india


----------



## rvd

aussiedream123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much minimum time it takes for.visa grant after the medicals have been done?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It can be vary weeks to months. It is difficult to tell precise time period.

Waiting is the only option left with us. All the best for speedy grant.


----------



## rvd

jv1313 said:


> Need Quick suggestion (Mechanical Drafts person)
> for experience documents
> Payslips from employer, appointment letter, Experience Certificate with full roll & Responsibilities are enough.
> Income is not taxable and don't have any tax returns
> Experience is 100% Genuine.


Payslips from employer, appointment letter, Experience Certificate with full roll & Responsibilities are very much enough. If the all the experience letters are signed by senior signing authority of the company will be added advantage.


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Really? I thought, I am the only one. This looks another exception like me. Is ther.e anyone else who has gone through same situation? Zero communication is something which scares me


Dear I can understand your feeling. Don't put you under too much stress. Create an immi account and export your application and check the status it is pretty much simple process.
Only thing you have to take care is that don't modify anything, basically you can't modify anything but you can able upload the documents to replace with old ones that I am sure you won't do it. In previous page of this thread Rohi1718 has clearly explained how to check in mirror account.

Otherwise no harm in checking your application status. Finally it is your money and application so you have all rights on it.

Stay cool and keep patience with positive trust. We are all waiting for the same.

All the best.


----------



## dink2s

sultan_azam said:


> go to immiaccount, under your name tab you will see VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT
> 
> click that then ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATIONS -- PRINT REFERRAL LETTER
> 
> this letter will have HAP ID, using this ID call nearest panel physician and book an appointment, visit clinic on the day and get through with medicals
> 
> cost will vary from 3500 - 4500 INR per person
> 
> generate HAP ID individually for each member in your visa application
> 
> 
> panel physician INDIA - https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/india



Hi Sultan, Thanks for reply..your responses have been great help for me...thanks again


----------



## roshsibi

Pls advice 
Whether software engineer can lodge EOI for TAsmania or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

roshsibi said:


> Pls advice
> Whether software engineer can lodge EOI for TAsmania or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, 261313 software engineer can lodge eoi for tasmania


----------



## mightycoder

189:
=====
ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
ACS Received On: 16th Jan 2017
EOI Submitted On: 16th Jan 2017 - Points 65


190 - NSW:
========
ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 21st December 2017 - Points 65
EOI Updated Date of Effect: 16th January 2017 - Points 70*
After getting additional experience assessed through ACS

Hopefully by February end there could be some update on the above EOI submissions.

Folks please let me know the following information:-

For the ANZSCO code 261312 - Developer Programmer i see there is a "High Availability" for nominations in South Australia (SA).
1. Please advice if its worth to submit EOI for SA with 70 points?
2. Please let me know if there is a high chance of opportunities for a developer programmer in SA?
3. If i file a new EOI for SA with 261312, please let me know how long will it take.

Thanks a lot in advance guys!!!


----------



## vinodn007

mightycoder said:


> 189:
> =====
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ACS Received On: 16th Jan 2017
> EOI Submitted On: 16th Jan 2017 - Points 65
> 
> 
> 190 - NSW:
> ========
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 21st December 2017 - Points 65
> EOI Updated Date of Effect: 16th January 2017 - Points 70*
> After getting additional experience assessed through ACS
> 
> Hopefully by February end there could be some update on the above EOI submissions.
> 
> Folks please let me know the following information:-
> 
> For the ANZSCO code 261312 - Developer Programmer i see there is a "High Availability" for nominations in South Australia (SA).
> 1. Please advice if its worth to submit EOI for SA with 70 points?
> 2. Please let me know if there is a high chance of opportunities for a developer programmer in SA?
> 3. If i file a new EOI for SA with 261312, please let me know how long will it take.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance guys!!!


6 weeks is SA processing timelines as per their website


----------



## mightycoder

Thanks a lot for the quick reply Vinodn007!!!

Looking for information on the job opportunities available in SA compared to NSW. 
Someone please throw light on career aspects for developer programmer in SA vs NSW.


----------



## vinodn007

mightycoder said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply Vinodn007!!!
> 
> Looking for information on the job opportunities available in SA compared to NSW.
> Someone please throw light on career aspects for developer programmer in SA vs NSW.


The general perception is that nsw has more opportunities in IT compared to other states.the only way to know current opportunities is to browse the web job portals and get a feel of where you see more openings.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

rvd said:


> Payslips from employer, appointment letter, Experience Certificate with full roll & Responsibilities are very much enough. If the all the experience letters are signed by senior signing authority of the company will be added advantage.


Hi rvd,

I have given all documents, except that my 'roles and responsibilities' are not mentioned in the relieving letter, Essentially I have given relieving letter and not reference letter. However I have given employment contract letter, payslips, relieiving letter for all the employers that I have worked with. Would that be enough. I am a bit worried, as its already been seven months since I have lodged my visa.

thanks,
Bhavesh


----------



## sathyauk

Have anyone did medical tests in UK. Do you know how much it would cost and which medical institution does that. Please advice. Thanks


----------



## Singh85

Mates, does anyone from INDIA has customer care number of GSM brisbane team.


sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Abdul123455

Medicals in uk Cost £295. And it takes 2 days. 
U can google "knight bridge doctors"
And u can find them , call them and book appointment .


----------



## humbleman1580

suman.rani said:


> Hi all, how many of you are waiting for grant since April 2016 or before that, after submitting all documents and with no co contact till date?


Sailing in same boat. All documents front loaded and No CO contact till date. Whats your scenario?


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> Dear I can understand your feeling. Don't put you under too much stress. Create an immi account and export your application and check the status it is pretty much simple process.
> Only thing you have to take care is that don't modify anything, basically you can't modify anything but you can able upload the documents to replace with old ones that I am sure you won't do it. In previous page of this thread Rohi1718 has clearly explained how to check in mirror account.
> 
> Otherwise no harm in checking your application status. Finally it is your money and application so you have all rights on it.
> 
> Stay cool and keep patience with positive trust. We are all waiting for the same.
> 
> All the best.


Heartiest thanks. I think I should go for mirror account.


----------



## dreamsanj

mightycoder said:


> 189:
> =====
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ACS Received On: 16th Jan 2017
> EOI Submitted On: 16th Jan 2017 - Points 65
> 
> 
> 190 - NSW:
> ========
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 21st December 2017 - Points 65
> EOI Updated Date of Effect: 16th January 2017 - Points 70*
> After getting additional experience assessed through ACS
> 
> Hopefully by February end there could be some update on the above EOI submissions.
> 
> Folks please let me know the following information:-
> 
> For the ANZSCO code 261312 - Developer Programmer i see there is a "High Availability" for nominations in South Australia (SA).
> 1. Please advice if its worth to submit EOI for SA with 70 points?
> 2. Please let me know if there is a high chance of opportunities for a developer programmer in SA?
> 3. If i file a new EOI for SA with 261312, please let me know how long will it take.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance guys!!!


You will get invite by Feb in 189.. Prepare for rest of process 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## ibbz87

guys 
mu agent provided the requested docs on 23rd december.
Now myvapplication shows under "last updated on" as 6th jan.
what does that mean?
does it mean that co looked into my application on 6th jan or something?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

*Immi account*

Hi all

Hope you all having great new year, with lots of hops and excitements for future!!!

I am a chemist-190-Dec 16 applicant; mostly a silent reader. 

Some fruit for thoughts while waiting game continues!!!!!!! What are your (especially e-people) thoughts about an observation related to immi account in general. 

Sometimes (very occasionally) when we login to immi account; it says "you cannot login due to system............."

I think this is the time when our account is open at the end of immi people.

If this is true then we should also be careful in logging out properly after every immi account login.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

ibbz87 said:


> guys
> mu agent provided the requested docs on 23rd december.
> Now myvapplication shows under "last updated on" as 6th jan.
> what does that mean?
> does it mean that co looked into my application on 6th jan or something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was asked for on the 19th of Dec  

No update afterwards............waiting for VAC2 invoice


----------



## DRV22

Hi all,

any grants today for 190???


----------



## rahejarajeev

DRV22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> any grants today for 190???


Nothing as of now I think.....


----------



## ibbz87

Mel-Bourne said:


> Exactly what I was asked for on the 19th of Dec
> 
> No update afterwards............waiting for VAC2 invoice


well i am om the same boat.
VAC 2 case.
i have not even claimed exp points.
only thing that might taking them some time is to enquire about my uk leave to remain refusal that i mentioned in form 80

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## jv1313

rvd said:


> Payslips from employer, appointment letter, Experience Certificate with full roll & Responsibilities are very much enough. If the all the experience letters are signed by senior signing authority of the company will be added advantage.


Thanks alot buddy, bit relaxed now


----------



## andreyx108b

sathyauk said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have recently received invitation from NSW to apply for the Australian visa. I am in the process of applying for it now. Just one query. My wife is currently 21 weeks pregnant. Should I mention that explicitly anywhere in my application or should I inform the case manager anytime during the visa processing time. I am under the impression that I need not infom anything now. Later once the visa is issued I can travel and have our baby delivery there. Is that right assumption. Please advice. Thanks..




Yes. Apply and mention to CO. As there is an xray involved for medicals, many prefer to lodge the visa, wait for birth and the do the medicals and then get the visa granted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz

Lady$Bird said:


> Congratulations!
> Which was your CO team ?


Hi Lady$Bird, seems like both of your CO (Wendy from Adelaide) and the ANZCO code (261312) are same as mine. Recently, I got an email from her with the subject "IMMI Assessment Commence". Have your received such email?


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hi all can anyone know spouse english waiver fees?


----------



## Lady$Bird

mithun-nz said:


> Hi Lady$Bird, seems like both of your CO (Wendy from Adelaide) and the ANZCO code (261312) are same as mine. Recently, I got an email from her with the subject "IMMI Assessment Commence". Have your received such email?


Hey, good to know that someone else is out there with the same case as mine.
I have received a mail from her requesting for Resumes for both me and my spouse. I think, in your case, all the documents are complete. I have not received any communication from her after that. 
When did you receive the mail ?


----------



## Lady$Bird

ibbz87 said:


> guys
> mu agent provided the requested docs on 23rd december.
> Now myvapplication shows under "last updated on" as 6th jan.
> what does that mean?
> does it mean that co looked into my application on 6th jan or something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Is that true ? Is the "last updated date" the date on which the CO reviewed your case ? If it is true, then the CO has not even opened my case after providing the requested info. My last updated shows the date on which I clicked "Information Provided" button. Haven't heard from them since.


----------



## ibbz87

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi all can anyone know spouse english waiver fees?


4885 AUD

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Lady$Bird said:


> Is that true ? Is the "last updated date" the date on which the CO reviewed your case ? If it is true, then the CO has not even opened my case after providing the requested info. My last updated shows the date on which I clicked "Information Provided" button. Haven't heard from them since.


i am not sure about it that is why i asked

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

ibbz87 said:


> well i am om the same boat.
> VAC 2 case.
> i have not even claimed exp points.
> only thing that might taking them some time is to enquire about my uk leave to remain refusal that i mentioned in form 80
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Interesting! we must have same CO then................. may be!
I have 15 claimed points but its all in OZ, Phd and following two years job. So I guess it should be easy for them to track.

Lets hope for the best and expect fast processing inshaAllah!


----------



## Lady$Bird

vinodn007 reported a direct grant today. Congrats to him.


----------



## vinodn007

Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


----------



## dink2s

I hope form 80 and 1221, PCC are not required for 4 year old? Can anyone confirm? I am submitting only birth certificate and passport for child? Is that all ?


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Vinod !! Good luck !! 



vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


----------



## arnav12

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless




Congrats vinod


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Hi dink2s,

PCC is not required for your kid. Refer below link :

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char


I am assuming that you have mentioned your kid as a dependent applicant in your application. I think you should provide Form 80 and Form 1221 for your kid too.


dink2s said:


> I hope form 80 and 1221, PCC are not required for 4 year old? Can anyone confirm? I am submitting only birth certificate and passport for child? Is that all ?


----------



## dink2s

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless



Congratulations...


----------



## vinodn007

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations Vinod !! Good luck !!


Thank u so much.god bless


----------



## ausguy11

Hey Rohit ... did you get grant ?????




Rohit R said:


> Hi dink2s,
> 
> PCC is not required for your kid. Refer below link :
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> 
> 
> I am assuming that you have mentioned your kid as a dependent applicant in your application. I think you should provide Form 80 and Form 1221 for your kid too.


----------



## dink2s

Rohit R said:


> Hi dink2s,
> 
> PCC is not required for your kid. Refer below link :
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Char
> 
> 
> I am assuming that you have mentioned your kid as a dependent applicant in your application. I think you should provide Form 80 and Form 1221 for your kid too.


Thank u Rohit R... the limit to upload upto 60 files per applicant means upto 60 for me and 60 for partner and 60 for child..right or 60 files including all?


----------



## vinodn007

dink2s said:


> I hope form 80 and 1221, PCC are not required for 4 year old? Can anyone confirm? I am submitting only birth certificate and passport for child? Is that all ?


No form 80/1221 or PCC for your 4 year old.i submitted birth certificate and passport copy only.


----------



## DRV22

vinodn007 said:


> finally i am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that i received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including pcc and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the cos.good luck and god bless


congrats!!


----------



## vinodn007

dink2s said:


> Thank u Rohit R... the limit to upload upto 60 files per applicant means upto 60 for me and 60 for partner and 60 for child..right or 60 files including all?


60 per applicant


----------



## wtdm

*After getting SN190 visa for instance say SA. Do we have register anything or inform SA government when we reached there ?*


----------



## bvinayb

vinodn007 said:


> 60 per applicant


Congrats Vinod 

Has anyone been contacted by CO named Jason (Team Adelaide) ?

Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007

wtdm said:


> *After getting SN190 visa for instance say SA. Do we have register anything or inform SA government when we reached there ?*


It's a condition that we register our arrival and complete 5 short surveys during the first 2 years.incase after reaching we don't get the invitation to register then we must email [email protected] information is from the SA website.


----------



## Rohit R

Hey Bro,

My case is bit complex as my wife is pregnant and we are waiting for child birth. So my case will proceed after baby's birth. 

Hope you get the grant soon  Good luck !!



ausguy11 said:


> Hey Rohit ... did you get grant ?????


----------



## Mitul Patel

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

How many are here waiting for more than 3 months, after CO contact from Adelaide ?


----------



## ausguy11

i think developer programmer 261312 takes more tym for grant

Cz if you will be myimmitracker, there ppl are waiting who lodged visa in june




Lady$Bird said:


> How many are here waiting for more than 3 months, after CO contact from Adelaide ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


Congratulations that's a quick grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

hmm... Still you can enjoy other phase of your life 




Rohit R said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> My case is bit complex as my wife is pregnant and we are waiting for child birth. So my case will proceed after baby's birth.
> 
> Hope you get the grant soon  Good luck !!


----------



## vinodn007

gonnabeexpat said:


> Congratulations that's a quick grant
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks and I am sure you are also very close to your grant.good luck.


----------



## ausguy11

Mine is Peter



bvinayb said:


> Congrats Vinod
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by CO named Jason (Team Adelaide) ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mithun-nz

Lady$Bird said:


> Hey, good to know that someone else is out there with the same case as mine.
> I have received a mail from her requesting for Resumes for both me and my spouse. I think, in your case, all the documents are complete. I have not received any communication from her after that.
> When did you receive the mail ?


Yes, I uploaded all the documents including resume, PCC and medicals. I received that CO assessment commence email on Jan 11. I lodged my application on Dec 20.


----------



## Lady$Bird

ausguy11 said:


> i think developer programmer 261312 takes more tym for grant
> 
> Cz if you will be myimmitracker, there ppl are waiting who lodged visa in june


Does Grant really depend upon the ANZSCO code ? In Immitracker, for 261312, I can see that most of them have got direct grants. 
Experts please correct me if my understanding is wrong.


----------



## Lady$Bird

mithun-nz said:


> Yes, I uploaded all the documents including resume, PCC and medicals. I received that CO assessment commence email on Jan 11. I lodged my application on Dec 20.


Then you may get a direct grant soon. All the best !


----------



## andreyx108b

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi all can anyone know spouse english waiver fees?




4.8k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

dink2s said:


> Thank u Rohit R... the limit to upload upto 60 files per applicant means upto 60 for me and 60 for partner and 60 for child..right or 60 files including all?




Thats right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Lady$Bird said:


> How many are here waiting for more than 3 months, after CO contact from Adelaide ?


Me
Almost 3 months are about to complete.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mithun-nz

Lady$Bird said:


> Then you may get a direct grant soon. All the best !


Thank you! Very best of luck to you too!


----------



## erinjohn

A lot of grants are coming in from Adelaide and fewer from Brisbane. I'm getting so anxious. Is there anyone that is applying with the anzsco code 223311 and still waiting?


----------



## kd87

Lady$Bird said:


> How many are here waiting for more than 3 months, after CO contact from Adelaide ?


I will cross 3 months on Jan 28th


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mitul Patel said:


> Me
> Almost 3 months are about to complete.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Good to know. I have entered my 3rd month of waiting and started thinking what to do if I don't get the grant by the end of 3rd month. The thing is, we don't have a way to know where our application is or what affects the grant process. It is not dependent on the Anzsco code, or the date of visa lodge or anything for that matter. It is kind of frustrating to know that we can do nothing but wait.


----------



## pradip

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi all can anyone know spouse english waiver fees?


4885aud

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Rohit R said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> My case is bit complex as my wife is pregnant and we are waiting for child birth. So my case will proceed after baby's birth.
> 
> Hope you get the grant soon  Good luck !!


Hi mate, my wife is also pregnant but I went with medicals and waiting for grant .when is your expected delivery month ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## ibbz87

guys once i get invoice for VAC 2, would that mean my grant will surely come after the payment and that application is finalised ?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless




Congratulations dear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aakriti

Hi Folks,

I have earlier submitted my EOI for 189 visa with a score of 60(SOL code:261313) in August2016but looks like there is no hope for 60 pointers so in January 2017 I submitted another EOI for 190for NSW with 65 points. What is the probability of getting an invite at 65 points for 261313 for NSW?

I still have another option to increase my score and i.e. by re-appearing for PTE and score the perfect score(81 and above) to get 20 points. But that is not gonna be an easy thing it will require me to study and devote some time before I give PTE so that's why I am not sure if waiting for NSW makes sense at my score or giving PTE should be my ultimate goal.

Thanks.


----------



## dink2s

I got a ICICI travel card today. How much time it takes to enable the online transactions on the card? Is it done immediately after I enable it online or I need to wait for 24 hours?


----------



## ausguy11

Why you not applied 190 in aug 2016?





Aakriti said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have earlier submitted my EOI for 189 visa with a score of 60(SOL code:261313) in August2016but looks like there is no hope for 60 pointers so in January 2017 I submitted another EOI for 190for NSW with 65 points. What is the probability of getting an invite at 65 points for 261313 for NSW?
> 
> I still have another option to increase my score and i.e. by re-appearing for PTE and score the perfect score(81 and above) to get 20 points. But that is not gonna be an easy thing it will require me to study and devote some time before I give PTE so that's why I am not sure if waiting for NSW makes sense at my score or giving PTE should be my ultimate goal.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mithun-nz

vinodn007 said:


> Thanks and I am sure you are also very close to your grant.good luck.


Vinod, could you please me at what time (IST) did you receive that grant email?


----------



## Aakriti

So I was applying through an agent and she gave me a hope that by Dec 2016 or Jan 2017 you might get a call for 189 visa and 190 was never in my mind.
But with each lists coming out for 189 visa I was getting a reality check and talked to folks here on forum who suggested me to go for 190 for NSW even then she didn't came up with this option and was reluctant to do it at first but later when I was apprehensive she filed another EOI for NSW,she only tells me to score the perfect 81 score in PTE so that I can improve my chances in 189.
I know I have wasted almost 6 months in the waiting process but that's my current situation and that's why I wanted to know that do I stand any chances with 65 points in NSW in near future or scoring in PTE is the only option?


----------



## ausguy11

If you had submiitted EOI 190 in aug 2016, may be u were waiting for grant at this time of point

Never the late, go ahead and file for 190




Aakriti said:


> So I was applying through an agent and she gave me a hope that by Dec 2016 or Jan 2017 you might get a call for 189 visa and 190 was never in my mind.
> But with each lists coming out for 189 visa I was getting a reality check and talked to folks here on forum who suggested me to go for 190 for NSW even then she didn't came up with this option and was reluctant to do it at first but later when I was apprehensive she filed another EOI for NSW,she only tells me to score the perfect 81 score in PTE so that I can improve my chances in 189.
> I know I have wasted almost 6 months in the waiting process but that's my current situation and that's why I wanted to know that do I stand any chances with 65 points in NSW in near future or scoring in PTE is the only option?


----------



## Aakriti

I could see that you got your invite and you lodged EOI in Aug 2016 only but now that I did it in Jan 2017 I wanted to understand when and in how many days do they send invites for 190. Like for 189 they have certain pre-decided dates listed on the website which is generally in 3-4 weeks that a list of invites is sent out but I don't know if there's any such pattern that exists for 190?
That's why I wanted to know the probability of me getting the invite in 190 for NSW

PTE : 10[scored 72-73 in all sections(average:72)]
Age: 30
Education: 15
Exp:5
State sponsorship:5
Total:65
EOI for 189 for 261313: Aug 2016
EOI submitted for 2613131 in Jan 2017


----------



## Mel-Bourne

ibbz87 said:


> guys once i get invoice for VAC 2, would that mean my grant will surely come after the payment and that application is finalised ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Did they send you an invoice.

If "yes", then yes for sure; congratulations your grant is just around the corner iA.......................thats what theory says


----------



## vinodn007

mithun-nz said:


> Vinod, could you please me at what time (IST) did you receive that grant email?


11:18 am ist


----------



## bvinayb

vinodn007 said:


> 11:18 am ist


Hi Vinod - Congrats Man 

when did you lodge your Visa? Can you please update your Sig.?


----------



## ibbz87

Mel-Bourne said:


> Did they send you an invoice.
> 
> If "yes", then yes for sure; congratulations your grant is just around the corner iA.......................thats what theory says


lol
i wish that was the case but i asked a general question.
inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

I dont think there is a specific period of time...
and yes there are no rounds for 190 or state

Some got in 14 days , some is 55 days etc etc..




Aakriti said:


> I could see that you got your invite and you lodged EOI in Aug 2016 only but now that I did it in Jan 2017 I wanted to understand when and in how many days do they send invites for 190. Like for 189 they have certain pre-decided dates listed on the website which is generally in 3-4 weeks that a list of invites is sent out but I don't know if there's any such pattern that exists for 190?
> That's why I wanted to know the probability of me getting the invite in 190 for NSW
> 
> PTE : 10[scored 72-73 in all sections(average:72)]
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Exp:5
> State sponsorship:5
> Total:65
> EOI for 189 for 261313: Aug 2016
> EOI submitted for 2613131 in Jan 2017


----------



## naeemuaf

I applied visa on 27th Oct 2016. Co contacted me 11 Nov for medical and other documents this was done on 23rd Nov except forms 1221, 80 and wife,s English.
Co last contact 20th January and I have uploaded all. Does this mean my case is near to final line? 
Expert comments

Sent from my QMobile S1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Yes .. if CO will not find something unique and an extraordinary demand from you 



naeemuaf said:


> I applied visa on 27th Oct 2016. Co contacted me 11 Nov for medical and other documents this was done on 23rd Nov except forms 1221, 80 and wife,s English.
> Co last contact 20th January and I have uploaded all. Does this mean my case is near to final line?
> Expert comments
> 
> Sent from my QMobile S1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Waiting Waiting Waiting.
In my occupation people get their lucky grant within a week.
but why not me.


----------



## meraprvisa

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


Congratulations vinod...

Or u received grant without any contact

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007

meraprvisa said:


> Congratulations vinod...
> 
> Or u received grant without any contact
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Thanks.without any contact


----------



## Jamil Sid

Viond Congratulations. God bless you.


----------



## vinodn007

Jamil Sid said:


> Viond Congratulations. God bless you.


Thanks Jamil


----------



## Mitul Patel

Lady$Bird said:


> Good to know. I have entered my 3rd month of waiting and started thinking what to do if I don't get the grant by the end of 3rd month. The thing is, we don't have a way to know where our application is or what affects the grant process. It is not dependent on the Anzsco code, or the date of visa lodge or anything for that matter. It is kind of frustrating to know that we can do nothing but wait.


I concluded from various sources that occupation code doesn't matter, not even the points n country. Actually nothing is predictable after visa applied. Just wait wait...n killing wait.. thats all.. 
Lets pray for quick grant for all of us..
All D Best to all.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone have Alison as CO from adelaide team ?


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for Grant*

​


Lady$Bird said:


> Then you may get a direct grant soon. All the best !


I have also received an email saying IMMI assessment Commence, check my time lines. Since then no contact and I have entered into 4th month of long waiting from visa lodge. I have also heard very few people received this email not all and does not know why so?


----------



## AdamLib

Baskars1 said:


> SC 190 SA
> visa lodged - 28 July 2016
> CO assigned- 14 Aug 2016
> Additional documents- 30 Aug 2016
> VAC 2 Payment- 28 Sep 2016
> Visa Grant- 03 Nov 2016.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys.... Keep on going ... Advance Congrats for those who applied..... I wish you All the best guys....


congrats ..any reasons behind the delay between VAC 2 Payment- 28 Sep 2016 and Visa Grant- 03 Nov 2016 ?


----------



## rvd

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi rvd,
> 
> I have given all documents, except that my 'roles and responsibilities' are not mentioned in the relieving letter, Essentially I have given relieving letter and not reference letter. However I have given employment contract letter, payslips, relieiving letter for all the employers that I have worked with. Would that be enough. I am a bit worried, as its already been seven months since I have lodged my visa.
> 
> thanks,
> Bhavesh


Hi Bhavesh,

What I have understood from this my agent and forum is that after lodging the visa if any additional document is required CO will ask you to upload. Otherwise we can consider that all documents are fine.

However, you would have assessed your experience before submitting the EOI. During assessment did they ask for RR letter. If you can get now, try and upload. 

Hope all your documents are fine that is why CO did not contact you so far.

All the best wishing you and all a speedy grant.


----------



## Singh85

dink2s said:


> I got a ICICI travel card today. How much time it takes to enable the online transactions on the card? Is it done immediately after I enable it online or I need to wait for 24 hours?


Mate,instead of online transfer go to bank to transfer and ask them for discount. They can give 20 to 50 paisa discount. I did it with hdfc bank.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

Jamil Sid said:


> Waiting Waiting Waiting.
> In my occupation people get their lucky grant within a week.
> but why not me.


Mate, god always do work on time. Have patience . Something more good is coming to you.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

jatinders said:


> ​
> I have also received an email saying IMMI assessment Commence, check my time lines. Since then no contact and I have entered into 4th month of long waiting from visa lodge. I have also heard very few people received this email not all and does not know why so?


Its co wish to send commencement mail to applicant. Some people get request mail for more information , and some get just commencement mail as their entire documents are preloaded and co doesn't require any further documents. And some did not get any email and get direct grants.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## sat123

ibbz87 said:


> Lady$Bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true ? Is the "last updated date" the date on which the CO reviewed your case ? If it is true, then the CO has not even opened my case after providing the requested info. My last updated shows the date on which I clicked "Information Provided" button. Haven't heard from them since.
> 
> 
> 
> i am not sure about it that is why i asked
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

it's the date on which your applcation status was last updated. If you keep on loading doc, last updated date won't change but as soon as you submit the visa, your application moves to in progress, CO asks for more doc, you click on information provided or you get grant then this date is changed.


----------



## iamnoone

vinodn007 said:


> Thanks.without any contact


vinod mate, what is your IED?


----------



## aki2017

Dears,

I applied for EIO for 262113 system admin 190 with 60 points (age-30, edu-15, pte-10, ss-5). Unfortunately, i have not received any invitation. After January 2017 i will get additional 5 points for experience so total becomes 65 points. Do you think it will make any impact? FYI, my case is being handled by my visa consultant. He advised me to apply for 489 visa as well simultaneously for Adelaide (SA). Is this a good idea to apply for both? Please share your valuable thoughts. Thank you in advance. Wishing all of you a good luck.


----------



## vinodn007

iamnoone said:


> vinod mate, what is your IED?


October


----------



## dink2s

vinodn007 said:


> October


Vinod, when did u lodge visa?


----------



## dink2s

Do I need to upload my old passport pages also or only the current one?


----------



## meraprvisa

dink2s said:


> Do I need to upload my old passport pages also or only the current one?



do upload old passport and visa if any... also uploaded pages showing IMMIGRATION stamp (IN and OUT stamps that immigration counters put on passport)....
all the best...


----------



## andreyx108b

erinjohn said:


> A lot of grants are coming in from Adelaide and fewer from Brisbane. I'm getting so anxious. Is there anyone that is applying with the anzsco code 223311 and still waiting?




Brisbane processes much fewer cases. No worries they are toughly the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

sat123 said:


> it's the date on which your applcation status was last updated. If you keep on loading doc, last updated date won't change but as soon as you submit the visa, your application moves to in progress, CO asks for more doc, you click on information provided or you get grant then this date is changed.


oh
so it effectively means, my agent uploaded the docs on 23rd december and pressed information provided button on 6th of jan?
because that is the date shown in my last updated section.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

erinjohn said:


> A lot of grants are coming in from Adelaide and fewer from Brisbane. I'm getting so anxious. Is there anyone that is applying with the anzsco code 223311 and still waiting?


I am in the same boat but my waiting time is quite extensive. Applied in August and NO CO contact till date(with same code)


----------



## rahul13021979

228 days auva...
Waiting and waiting and waiting!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

168 days and the innings continue.
WAIT WAIT WAIT WAIT.


----------



## kiran16

216 days 
waiting waiting waiting 
GSM Brisbane team


----------



## Aus1984

*Estimated time after CO Contact*

Hi folks, I am dealing with agent below is my time line. Could you please share your thoughts how much will it take for the grant now.

1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded by agent on 31/Oct/2016
3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016

CO did not ask any other documents ,means that all other documents suffice the need ? 
My agent says that it will take 2-3 months after last CO contact. Furthermore, they did not uploaded Form80/1221 as they are saying it is not necessary & we will upload if CO ask for it. Do you think I asked them to upload now.


----------



## bvinayb

Aus1984 said:


> Hi folks, I am dealing with agent below is my time line. Could you please share your thoughts how much will it take for the grant now.
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded by agent on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 
> My agent says that it will take 2-3 months after last CO contact. Furthermore, they did not uploaded Form80/1221 as they are saying it is not necessary & we will upload if CO ask for it. Do you think I asked them to upload now.


Yes it is true that it takes 2-3 months after the last CO contact because as per DIBP the timeline of 3 months applies when all your documents are fully loaded. If all good the grant can be instant within days.

Usually CO asks form 80 and 1221 in most of the cases. There is no harm in loading these upfront.

Thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird

bvinayb said:


> Yes it is true that it takes 2-3 months after the last CO contact because as per DIBP the timeline of 3 months applies when all your documents are fully loaded. If all good the grant can be instant within days.
> 
> Usually CO asks form 80 and 1221 in most of the cases. There is no harm in loading these upfront.
> 
> Thanks.


Ohh. The 3 month's timeline applies after all the documents are provided ? That means, more the numbers of CO contacts, longer the waiting time ?


----------



## meraprvisa

I lodged 190 NSW visa on 7dec.

No CO allocation so far... No CO contact... No communication nothing...

However I uploaded all possible docs.... PCC, medical , 80, 1221, tax documents, CV, company letters etc

Do you think 3 months waiting is ok and acceptable in my case ?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Aus1984 said:


> Hi folks, I am dealing with agent below is my time line. Could you please share your thoughts how much will it take for the grant now.
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded by agent on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 
> CO did not ask any other documents ,means that all other documents suffice the need ?
> My agent says that it will take 2-3 months after last CO contact. Furthermore, they did not uploaded Form80/1221 as they are saying it is not necessary & we will upload if CO ask for it. Do you think I asked them to upload now.




Say your agent to upload these forms i.e. 80 & 1221 upfront because they generally ask for it. Why to waste time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Hope you will be the first one to get grant in developer programmer program from december lodgers

[

QUOTE=meraprvisa;11821753]I lodged 190 NSW visa on 7dec.

No CO allocation so far... No CO contact... No communication nothing...

However I uploaded all possible docs.... PCC, medical , 80, 1221, tax documents, CV, company letters etc

Do you think 3 months waiting is ok and acceptable in my case ?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## bvinayb

Lady$Bird said:


> Ohh. The 3 month's timeline applies after all the documents are provided ? That means, more the numbers of CO contacts, longer the waiting time ?


Yes and No - it depends on case to case like if the submitted docs are picked by same CO then he has already gone through your other docs so the grant might be quicker. However, after submission of requested docs if a new CO picks up the case he will go through everything again this is where the timeline will vary and is one of the factor Or same CO but the case file is in the queue due to new cases undertaken by that CO

Please check the "Service standards relevant to individuals" section

https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards

Thanks


----------



## meraprvisa

ausguy11 said:


> Hope you will be the first one to get grant in developer programmer program from december lodgers
> 
> [
> 
> QUOTE=meraprvisa;11821753]I lodged 190 NSW visa on 7dec.
> 
> No CO allocation so far... No CO contact... No communication nothing...
> 
> However I uploaded all possible docs.... PCC, medical , 80, 1221, tax documents, CV, company letters etc
> 
> Do you think 3 months waiting is ok and acceptable in my case ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]
Let's see...   ...

All the best to u too....

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## erinjohn

humbleman1580 said:


> I am in the same boat but my waiting time is quite extensive. Applied in August and NO CO contact till date(with same code)


Damn!! did you get a commencement mail? and have you used an agent? do you know what your status shows up as on Immi account? sorry for so many questions.. I'm in between jobs at the moment and with nothing to do during the day my mind is on overdrive.


----------



## erinjohn

andreyx108b said:


> Brisbane processes much fewer cases. No worries they are toughly the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From all the comments, they have a fair few case officers handling cases and at the same time are fairly slower with processing. I need to figure out how to pass my time..


----------



## SC190.

Hey guys any Accountant waiting from Sep or Oct 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

erinjohn said:


> From all the comments, they have a fair few case officers handling cases and at the same time are fairly slower with processing. I need to figure out how to pass my time..




They have much less cases  but average waiting time is the same roughly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

Hopefully I will submit the application today. Just few clarifications needed:

-For naming the file I am using this format File-Name_Company-Name_My-Name. Hope that is alright.

-For date of birth proof I am submitting passport. Is that enough or do I submit Aadhaar, Pan card etc also?

-I have two old passports which has many visa stamps as I traveled much. Do I submit both of these old passports with all the pages with stamps or current passport is enough?

-If I miss anything now can I upload that later in a few days?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ausguy11

#2 You can provide 10th class certificate

#4 Yes



dink2s said:


> Hopefully I will submit the application today. Just few clarifications needed:
> 
> -For naming the file I am using this format File-Name_Company-Name_My-Name. Hope that is alright.
> 
> -For date of birth proof I am submitting passport. Is that enough or do I submit Aadhaar, Pan card etc also?
> 
> -I have two old passports which has many visa stamps as I traveled much. Do I submit both of these old passports with all the pages with stamps or current passport is enough?
> 
> -If I miss anything now can I upload that later in a few days?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## DRV22

bvinayb said:


> Yes and No - it depends on case to case like if the submitted docs are picked by same CO then he has already gone through your other docs so the grant might be quicker. However, after submission of requested docs if a new CO picks up the case he will go through everything again this is where the timeline will vary and is one of the factor Or same CO but the case file is in the queue due to new cases undertaken by that CO
> 
> 
> Hi vinay
> I appreciate ur research & the post. I am also sailing on the same boat & the name of the boat we sail is "waiting" the only difference is ANZ code.


----------



## DRV22

bvinayb said:


> Yes and No - it depends on case to case like if the submitted docs are picked by same CO then he has already gone through your other docs so the grant might be quicker. However, after submission of requested docs if a new CO picks up the case he will go through everything again this is where the timeline will vary and is one of the factor Or same CO but the case file is in the queue due to new cases undertaken by that CO
> 
> Please check the "Service standards relevant to individuals" section
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/access-accountability/service-standards
> 
> Thanks


Hi vinay 
I appreciate ur research & the post. I am also sailing on the same boat & the name of the boat we sail is "waiting" the only difference is ANZ code.


----------



## bvinayb

DRV22 said:


> Hi vinay
> I appreciate ur research & the post. I am also sailing on the same boat & the name of the boat we sail is "waiting" the only difference is ANZ code.


True - Once we submit the Visa application majority of us jump in the same boat


----------



## omoAussie

salmoh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. Lets keep the Spirit Up!!
> 
> My Details -- Points Breakdown & Timelines:
> ANZSCO 261313 -- Software Engineer
> IELTS -- L-7.5/R-8.5/W-7/S-7 --> 10 Points
> Age --> 25 Points
> Edu --> 15 Points
> Work Exp --> 10 Points
> SS NSW & VIC --> 5 Points
> ACS Applied -- 22nd April
> ACS Result -- 28th April (Positive)
> Seperate EOI Logged for NSW (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for VICTORIA (Subclass 190 with 65 Points) -- May 3rd 2016
> Seperate EOI Logged for Subclass 189 with 60 Points -- May 3rd 2016
> 
> No Luck Yet for 189 -- Gave up my Hopes
> VIC -- Got an Invite for VIC Subclass 190 SS on 23rd Aug 2016, I did not except it and dropped it
> NSW -- Got an Approval for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 21st October from Digital.Services NSW Industry, Payed 300 AUD to NSW processing fees on 21st October
> NSW -- GOt an Invite for NSW Subclass 190 SS on 8th December 2016
> NSW -- PCC -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 23rd December 2016
> NSW -- Visa Loged with Form 80 and required Visa Fees on 30th December 2016
> NSW -- Medicals -- DOne for Myself and Wife on 11th Jan 2017
> NSW -- Visa Grant -- 17th Jan 2017 -- Without any further clarifications seeked by CO


Congratulations!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87

I cant see my application when i login to my immiaccount. I only have manage account and logout options. This started today. Is this a good sign or just some issue with the website. Anyone else faced this issue?


----------



## omoAussie

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.


Wow! 
154 days!
Congratulations!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

kd87 said:


> I cant see my application when i login to my immiaccount. I only have manage account and logout options. This started today. Is this a good sign or just some issue with the website. Anyone else faced this issue?


i have not faced this issue today.
it could be a good sign IA.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## omoAussie

vinodn007 said:


> Finally I am very happy to share the news with all you friends here that I received the golden email around 11 am ist.its a direct grant and all doc's were front loaded including PCC and medical done within a few days of application.i am still in a shock and pray for speedy grants of all you and specially those waiting for a long time.my only advice ensure to upload all relevant documents at application stage generally helps the COs.good luck and God bless


Congratulations!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

aki2017 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I applied for EIO for 262113 system admin 190 with 60 points (age-30, edu-15, pte-10, ss-5). Unfortunately, i have not received any invitation. After January 2017 i will get additional 5 points for experience so total becomes 65 points. Do you think it will make any impact? FYI, my case is being handled by my visa consultant. He advised me to apply for 489 visa as well simultaneously for Adelaide (SA). Is this a good idea to apply for both? Please share your valuable thoughts. Thank you in advance. Wishing all of you a good luck.


best idea will be to increase eoi points some more, this could help to get nominated soon

262113 is on supplementary list in SA, you need high points (at least 70 for 489 and or 75 for 190)


----------



## sultan_azam

kd87 said:


> I cant see my application when i login to my immiaccount. I only have manage account and logout options. This started today. Is this a good sign or just some issue with the website. Anyone else faced this issue?


seems some issue with website


----------



## MNG2020

I'm also with you mates, same boat. Brisbane team.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

CO name Cody. Have anybody know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

gajanayake said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Received the Visa grant today after 154 days. I was contacted by 2 different COs and finally Visa granted by a different CO. I sent them an email every month 18th as I lodged my Visa on Aug 18th 2016. So as the practice I sent them an email yesterday and today morning I got the grant.




Congratulations 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Singh85

Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
Thanks to everyone here.

My timeline
March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
January 2016: EA assessment positive
January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
WAIT WAIT WAIT
GRANT :25 January 2016
IED: 18 July 2017


----------



## vinodn007

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


Congratulations.good luck on your next steps and future.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017




Wow day starts with great news.Many congrats to u and ur family. Can't wait anymore now. Bro u got verification call also or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


----------



## humbleman1580

erinjohn said:


> Damn!! did you get a commencement mail? and have you used an agent? do you know what your status shows up as on Immi account? sorry for so many questions.. I'm in between jobs at the moment and with nothing to do during the day my mind is on overdrive.


Yes. It's through an agent. The last status shared by my agent two months ago was "assessment in progress". I raised this concern of delay to my agent but he insisted that its quite normal(Don't know the real story) What is commencement Mail?
Do be sorry for the questions buddy. I am suffering through the same situation these days and most of the time my mind is also overburdened with so many thoughts.


----------



## humbleman1580

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017



congratulations and best wishes for your future.


----------



## ibbz87

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


congrats man.
can you please share your point breakdown?
any points claimed for work exp?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

singh85 said:


> guys, here my wait of grant ends. With the grace of god, i with my family have received grant.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> march 2015: Pte 1st attempt
> april 2015: Pte 2nd attempt with 69 each
> december 2015 : Ielts (8,8,8,6) for engineers australia (from april till october i was unaware that ea donot accept pte.
> January 2016: Ea assessment positive
> january 2016: Eoi 190 nsw with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> july 2016: Eoi 190 sa and invited
> visa lodged :9 aug 2016
> co contacted: 31 aug 2016
> wait wait wait
> grant :25 january 2016
> ied: 18 july 2017


congrats bro!!


----------



## dink2s

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


Congratulations!!


----------



## Jamil Sid

singh85 said:


> guys, here my wait of grant ends. With the grace of god, i with my family have received grant.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> march 2015: Pte 1st attempt
> april 2015: Pte 2nd attempt with 69 each
> december 2015 : Ielts (8,8,8,6) for engineers australia (from april till october i was unaware that ea donot accept pte.
> January 2016: Ea assessment positive
> january 2016: Eoi 190 nsw with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> july 2016: Eoi 190 sa and invited
> visa lodged :9 aug 2016
> co contacted: 31 aug 2016
> wait wait wait
> grant :25 january 2016
> ied: 18 july 2017


singh is king.
Finally brisbane team wake up in your case.
Best of luck. 
Enjoy the day.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


Many congrats for the grant, that too from Brisbane.


----------



## andreyx108b

dink2s said:


> Hopefully I will submit the application today. Just few clarifications needed:
> 
> 
> 
> -For naming the file I am using this format File-Name_Company-Name_My-Name. Hope that is alright.
> 
> 
> 
> -For date of birth proof I am submitting passport. Is that enough or do I submit Aadhaar, Pan card etc also?
> 
> 
> 
> -I have two old passports which has many visa stamps as I traveled much. Do I submit both of these old passports with all the pages with stamps or current passport is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> -If I miss anything now can I upload that later in a few days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



- its ok. 
- dob, birth certificate.
- no need
- yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj_imp

Hello All,

I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!

Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared. 

Onshore Applicant
Points Breakdown
---------------
PTE -- 10 P
Age -- 15 P
Edu -- 15 P
Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)

Timeline
----------
ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
PTE - 9th Aug 2016
EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
Medicals -- 18th Nov
Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
Visa Grant -- 25th Jan

Lessons learnt 
-------------------
I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India


----------



## 1350105

Congrats! Which office processed your application. Your timelines are quite similar to mine.


----------



## Mogzee

Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.



Mogzee:
Following are my time lines.
SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
PTE: 19-Feb-16
EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
State Sponsorship: NSW
Invitation: 25-Feb-16
Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
CO Contacted: 24-May-16
Replied to CO: 25-May-16
Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
IED: 21-Mar-17


----------



## meraprvisa

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


Congratulations....

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

Raj_imp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared.
> 
> Onshore Applicant
> Points Breakdown
> ---------------
> PTE -- 10 P
> Age -- 15 P
> Edu -- 15 P
> Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)
> 
> Timeline
> ----------
> ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
> PTE - 9th Aug 2016
> EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
> NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
> NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
> Medicals -- 18th Nov
> Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
> CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
> Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
> Visa Grant -- 25th Jan
> 
> Lessons learnt
> -------------------
> I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
> So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India


Congratulations

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

Mogzee said:


> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17


Congratulations

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Raj_imp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared.
> 
> Onshore Applicant
> Points Breakdown
> ---------------
> PTE -- 10 P
> Age -- 15 P
> Edu -- 15 P
> Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)
> 
> Timeline
> ----------
> ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
> PTE - 9th Aug 2016
> EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
> NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
> NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
> Medicals -- 18th Nov
> Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
> CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
> Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
> Visa Grant -- 25th Jan
> 
> Lessons learnt
> -------------------
> I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
> So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India


Congratulations Raj


----------



## jv1313

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


Congrats Brother 
My timeline is quite similar to yours. i Lodged on 6 Aug 2016.Mechanical Drafts-person 190 SA :fingerscrossed:
Have you called DIBP paji n if yes can you please guide me about it as i have applied through agent and told him to contact DIBP but he is bit reluctant


----------



## samir_khan

Sultan,

Congrats on your grant bro. You have helped alot of us through some really tough questions during the application process. See how God has helped you now


----------



## Dorasi

jv1313 said:


> Congrats Brother
> My timeline is quite similar to yours. i Lodged on 6 Aug 2016.Mechanical Drafts-person 190 SA :fingerscrossed:


Also lodged on the 9th of Aug. Co made contact on the 1st of September. Waiting, waiting, 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Wow yesterday 189 today 190 raining grants

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Now grants are going to accelerate.


----------



## samir_khan

gonnabeexpat said:


> Wow yesterday 189 today 190 raining grants
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes I think that after that void that comes in during the holiday season in Australia, now they are beginning to clear out visa applications in large numbers. This is also because they have to get ready for next immigration year, which I'm guessing has to do something with March/April being the end of the current one; take the ACT SS for example, they finish everything by March and reopen new applications from July onwards.


----------



## gonnabeexpat

I don't know whether mine wil ever get cleared    

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbad2305

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017



Heartiest congrats and all the very best!


----------



## arnav12

Raj_imp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared.
> 
> Onshore Applicant
> Points Breakdown
> ---------------
> PTE -- 10 P
> Age -- 15 P
> Edu -- 15 P
> Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)
> 
> Timeline
> ----------
> ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
> PTE - 9th Aug 2016
> EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
> NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
> NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
> Medicals -- 18th Nov
> Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
> CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
> Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
> Visa Grant -- 25th Jan
> 
> Lessons learnt
> -------------------
> I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
> So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India




Congrats mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Mogzee said:


> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17




Congrats dear. What a day its raining grants today. Happy republic day gifts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

Raj_imp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared.
> 
> Onshore Applicant
> Points Breakdown
> ---------------
> PTE -- 10 P
> Age -- 15 P
> Edu -- 15 P
> Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)
> 
> Timeline
> ----------
> ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
> PTE - 9th Aug 2016
> EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
> NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
> NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
> Medicals -- 18th Nov
> Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
> CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
> Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
> Visa Grant -- 25th Jan
> 
> Lessons learnt
> -------------------
> I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
> So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India


congrats!!!


----------



## DRV22

Mogzee said:


> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17


Congrats & good luck


----------



## Rohit R

Finally !!  Congratulations and Good luck for future !!



Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 


Raj_imp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared.
> 
> Onshore Applicant
> Points Breakdown
> ---------------
> PTE -- 10 P
> Age -- 15 P
> Edu -- 15 P
> Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)
> 
> Timeline
> ----------
> ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
> PTE - 9th Aug 2016
> EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
> NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
> NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
> Medicals -- 18th Nov
> Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
> CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
> Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
> Visa Grant -- 25th Jan
> 
> Lessons learnt
> -------------------
> I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
> So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 


Mogzee said:


> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17


----------



## kd87

congrats to all who got grants. I wish you all the success in your next steps. Good to see some progress for 190.


----------



## harsiv

I am Hari Prasaadh from India and have started my Australian visa application under 190 subclass and have few questions on the proceedings. After getting Vetassess approval I would be submitting the EOI then a territory would pick up my profile and sponsor. I have clarity up till here but not beyond this.

My questions are,

· After getting an invite from any territory and acknowledging should I immediately land in that particular territory?

· After landing in in that particular territory can I come back and do the job hunt from my home country India?

· Is there any minimum time period for me and my spouse to stay in that territory and if I fail will my visa get terminated? (In case I do not get a job in 1 year and I stay in home country)

· If I get a job in a territory which did not sponsor can I go and work there?

Thanks a lot and really sorry if I asked you too many things!!!!


----------



## dreamsanj

Raj_imp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared.
> 
> Onshore Applicant
> Points Breakdown
> ---------------
> PTE -- 10 P
> Age -- 15 P
> Edu -- 15 P
> Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)
> 
> Timeline
> ----------
> ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
> PTE - 9th Aug 2016
> EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
> NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
> NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
> Medicals -- 18th Nov
> Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
> CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
> Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
> Visa Grant -- 25th Jan
> 
> Lessons learnt
> -------------------
> I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
> So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India


Congrats brother,

After all this the perseverance pays...


----------



## dreamsanj

harsiv said:


> I am Hari Prasaadh from India and have started my Australian visa application under 190 subclass and have few questions on the proceedings. After getting Vetassess approval I would be submitting the EOI then a territory would pick up my profile and sponsor. I have clarity up till here but not beyond this.
> 
> My questions are,
> 
> · After getting an invite from any territory and acknowledging should I immediately land in that particular territory?
> 
> · After landing in in that particular territory can I come back and do the job hunt from my home country India?
> 
> · Is there any minimum time period for me and my spouse to stay in that territory and if I fail will my visa get terminated? (In case I do not get a job in 1 year and I stay in home country)
> 
> · If I get a job in a territory which did not sponsor can I go and work there?
> 
> Thanks a lot and really sorry if I asked you too many things!!!!


Hari,

Well there are 2 things.. States sponsorship and Regional Sponsorship. No Territory.

When You get your visa grant (190 in this case) you can land in any state ( Say you get NSW.. you can make a validation trip to Perth and come back.. Airasia Flight to Perth was 10k when my friend planned a short trip and got his grant regulraised)

Now about working.. you have to stay in the state 2 years and work a min of 1 year. 
Many times these are moral obligation and not legal binding.. if you get a work offer in different region you can write to that sates body and seek permission.. explain situation and move.. But thats states decision to let you go or not.

you can make validation trip and search job from here. you have next 4 years to go there anyway.. so first 2 years you have to be in that region and then move on ( but seeking job sitting at cozy bed of your house is little difficult unless lord bramha wrote your luck with all the time in the world and in golden ink..)


----------



## dreamsanj

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


HI Singh saab

hearty congratulation.

I know the feeling of waiting for so long.. now the time to celebrate.. we al know that state is poll bound but daru should not stop this night


----------



## Lady$Bird

Many congrats to all those who received grants today. It really feels good to see some movement in 190 grants, especially from Brisbane team. It has been really quiet after the holidays. 
Lets hope they accelerate the process at both Adelaide and Brisbane and all of us get our golden emails soon.


----------



## rvd

Hearty congratulations to all who got their grants today.. All the best..
Guys I kindly request you all to share your experience with regards to employment verification.


----------



## sultan_azam

Raj_imp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am delighted to share the News, I got my NSW Visa Grant today!!
> 
> Thanks to this Forum and all the Members for the wonderful discussions and information shared.
> 
> Onshore Applicant
> Points Breakdown
> ---------------
> PTE -- 10 P
> Age -- 15 P
> Edu -- 15 P
> Work Exp - 20P (AU -- 4 Years and Overseas > 10 years)
> 
> Timeline
> ----------
> ACS(Software Engineer 261313) - 8th July 2015
> PTE - 9th Aug 2016
> EOI(190) - 29th AUG 2016 - (60+5)
> NSW Invitation -- 30 Sept 2016
> NSW Approval -- 17th Oct
> Medicals -- 18th Nov
> Visa Lodged(Front Loaded all documents) -- 20th Nov
> CO Contacted for Daughter Birth Certificate -- 28th Nov
> Submitted BC -- 2nd Dec
> Visa Grant -- 25th Jan
> 
> Lessons learnt
> -------------------
> I had submitted my daughter's Birth certificate issued from Indian Embassy as the birth Certificate issued in India was not having my Full name.But CO wanted the BC issued in India and hence I had to again submit BC with an affidavit(mentioning Full Name).
> So all onshore applicants if you are submitting MC or BC, please attach the certificates issued in India


Hey Raj.. .congrats for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Mogzee said:


> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17


ohh wow. congratulations for the visa grant


----------



## sultan_azam

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017



marvellous, congrats and good luck for future


----------



## Brane

Congratulations to everyone who have got grants today!! Wish u all the best 


Awaiting some positive news soon on my case from Adelaide GSM for NSW 190.
Fingers crossed.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvd

Dear Members,

While uploading the documents for the current employment I have taken a RR letter from my immediate senior in the company letter head with seal. While uploading I informed this to my agent. 

Now my agent is saying that "since the signed person is not authorized signatory if DIBP verifies then they will check whether the signed person is authorized or not in HR". Agent says "This may cause problem so we will inform that this document was uploaded wrongly and we will give statutory declaration from the same person".

Will this cause any problem. Otherwise I have provided standard experience certificate from authorized person. I have provided bank statements, payslips and offer letter. My employer does not want to give RR letter.

I request all your inputs, suggestions and experiences.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> While uploading the documents for the current employment I have taken a RR letter from my immediate senior in the company letter head with seal. While uploading I informed this to my agent.
> 
> Now my agent is saying that "since the signed person is not authorized signatory if DIBP verifies then they will check whether the signed person is authorized or not in HR". Agent says "This may cause problem so we will inform that this document was uploaded wrongly and we will give statutory declaration from the same person".
> 
> Will this cause any problem. Otherwise I have provided standard experience certificate from authorized person. I have provided bank statements, payslips and offer letter. My employer does not want to give RR letter.
> 
> I request all your inputs, suggestions and experiences.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.




You already uploaded or planning to upload?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## lcm1215

Hi guys
Happy Australia Day!
I was just wondering whether DIBP at both Adelaide and Brisbane will not be operating tommorrow(26/01/2017) or can i expect some response from them if they are working?? Which I dont really think so.. if they dont work tommorrow then would they come back for work on the next day to process some visas for us?

Thanks


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> You already uploaded or planning to upload?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi,

Letter(In company letter head with seal) signed by immediate senior is already uploaded. Now need to sort out this since the signed person is not an authorized signatory of the company.
What is your view and suggestion in this scenario. Will DIBP generally inquires about the signing person. Initially I thought (agent also told) that they will just call and verify your employment details but now the agent is saying better we tell that this is uploaded mistakenly and to provide declaration for RR.

All details are genuine. There is no problem in verification only about the signing person.


----------



## Sai_Lakshmi

*Natural Justice*

Hi Friends,

I replied back to CO and uploaded documents and NJ cover letter today. Do I need to do anything. Please let me know any other action needs to be taken from my end.

Regards,
Sai


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Letter(In company letter head with seal) signed by immediate senior is already uploaded. Now need to sort out this since the signed person is not an authorized signatory of the company.
> What is your view and suggestion in this scenario. Will DIBP generally inquires about the signing person. Initially I thought (agent also told) that they will just call and verify your employment details but now the agent is saying better we tell that this is uploaded mistakenly and to provide declaration for RR.
> 
> All details are genuine. There is no problem in verification only about the signing person.



When did you came to know that the person does have the rights to sign the letter? You could asked before uploading. DIBP might send this to HR and HR might question the one who signed this letter. 

I am not sure giving justification as "uploaded by mistake" might work. Try your luck as you can't delete the file now. 

- 

Just an advise to all,

Please don't get the company letter - RNR signed by unauthorized person as it might invite unwanted problems for the one who signed. Check the rules with the HR before doing it so.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## MNG2020

What's the IED?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> When did you came to know that the person does have the rights to sign the letter? You could asked before uploading. DIBP might send this to HR and HR might question the one who signed this letter.
> 
> I am not sure giving justification as "uploaded by mistake" might work. Try your luck as you can't delete the file now.
> 
> -
> 
> Just an advise to all,
> 
> Please don't get the company letter - RNR signed by unauthorized person as it might invite unwanted problems for the one who signed. Check the rules with the HR before doing it so.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Actually I know that he is not the authorized person to sign the document. My agent was mis guided me that any one can give the reference letter and he only uploaded the same. Now he changes his stand and advicing me to give the declaration. 

I don't know how it is going to work. I don't have other options. Now have to agree with his idea and pray the god.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Singh85

vinodn007 said:


> Congratulations.good luck on your next steps and future.


thanks mate for your wishes. Hopw for your speedy grant.


----------



## Singh85

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


thanks mate, you too will share the same news soon.


----------



## Singh85

arnav12 said:


> Wow day starts with great news.Many congrats to u and ur family. Can't wait anymore now. Bro u got verification call also or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapata


thanks, hope you too get grant and i did not claim experience points nor did my verification happened.


----------



## Singh85

humbleman1580 said:


> congratulations and best wishes for your future.


Thanks man


----------



## Singh85

ibbz87 said:


> congrats man.
> can you please share your point breakdown?
> any points claimed for work exp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Age = 30
English= 10
education = 15
State sponsorship= 5 from SA
i did not claim points for my experience


----------



## Singh85

DRV22 said:


> congrats bro!!


thanks and good luck to you to for your grant. see you there in Aus.


----------



## Singh85

dink2s said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks mate.


----------



## Singh85

Jamil Sid said:


> singh is king.
> Finally brisbane team wake up in your case.
> Best of luck.
> Enjoy the day.


Thanks for your lovely comments bro. hope you too get it soon


----------



## Singh85

Lady$Bird said:


> Many congrats for the grant, that too from Brisbane.


thanks . hope you too get grant very soon. Good luck.


----------



## Singh85

meraprvisa said:


> Congratulations....
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


good luck and thanks for wishes.


----------



## Singh85

jv1313 said:


> Congrats Brother
> My timeline is quite similar to yours. i Lodged on 6 Aug 2016.Mechanical Drafts-person 190 SA :fingerscrossed:
> Have you called DIBP paji n if yes can you please guide me about it as i have applied through agent and told him to contact DIBP but he is bit reluctant


thanks for wishes. I never called dibp nor GSM teams, just mailed them 2 times one in October and other in January 2017. THanks to god this time Brisbane team opened my case and bro i applied through myself. 
I will be happy to help to anytime.


----------



## Singh85

pbad2305 said:


> Heartiest congrats and all the very best!


thanks mate


----------



## Singh85

dreamsanj said:


> HI Singh saab
> 
> hearty congratulation.
> 
> I know the feeling of waiting for so long.. now the time to celebrate.. we al know that state is poll bound but daru should not stop this night


thanks mate. Yours will too come soon. good luck


----------



## pradip

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> While uploading the documents for the current employment I have taken a RR letter from my immediate senior in the company letter head with seal. While uploading I informed this to my agent.
> 
> Now my agent is saying that "since the signed person is not authorized signatory if DIBP verifies then they will check whether the signed person is authorized or not in HR". Agent says "This may cause problem so we will inform that this document was uploaded wrongly and we will give statutory declaration from the same person".
> 
> Will this cause any problem. Otherwise I have provided standard experience certificate from authorized person. I have provided bank statements, payslips and offer letter. My employer does not want to give RR letter.
> 
> I request all your inputs, suggestions and experiences.
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


if you can then go for letter from an authorized person, 

if not then go for SD from your senior

if DIBP thinks of verification, they will forward the letter to company HR and if they give adverse information than visa application could be in trouble


----------



## pradip

DRV22 said:


> congrats bro!!


Congratulations

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sai_Lakshmi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I replied back to CO and uploaded documents and NJ cover letter today. Do I need to do anything. Please let me know any other action needs to be taken from my end.
> 
> Regards,
> Sai


just wait, it will take some time as they will go through the newly submitted documents and verify if they wish


all the best


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> What's the IED?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Initial entry date or must enter before date

this date is mentioned in visa grant letter and the applicant should make a first entry into Australia before this date


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thats really bad from the agent, hope you get your outcome very soon. All the best.



rvd said:


> Actually I know that he is not the authorized person to sign the document. My agent was mis guided me that any one can give the reference letter and he only uploaded the same. Now he changes his stand and advicing me to give the declaration.
> 
> I don't know how it is going to work. I don't have other options. Now have to agree with his idea and pray the god.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Singh85 said:


> thanks mate, you too will share the same news soon.


Hope so...
Thank U so much...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats really bad from the agent, hope you get your outcome very soon. All the best.


Thanks and I wish you too to get your grant soon. All the best.


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> Initial entry date or must enter before date
> 
> this date is mentioned in visa grant letter and the applicant should make a first entry into Australia before this date


Hi Sultan,

Need your view and suggestion on the below:

I, XXXXXXXXX holder of Indian Passport number: XXXXXXXXX, have submitted a reference letter, for my current employment at XXXXXXXXX, on the company's letter head, which is signed by Mr. XXXXXXXXX, who is my immediate senior and colleague in my department.
Later I came to know that I should only submit the reference letter signed by company's authorized signatory and also I have realized my colleague is not authorized to sign the reference letter. I really apologize DIBP for the mistake happened and request DIBP not to consider the earlier uploaded reference letter, for my current employment at XXXXXXXXX.
I have requested my department head to provide a new reference letter signed by the authorized signatory of the company, but my request was denied saying that according to the company's policy the detailed roles and responsibility letter can be provided only at the end of service.
However, I have already submitted the standard experience letter and salary transfer letter for bank, both are signed by the authorized signatory of the company (XXXXXX).
For the purpose of XXXXXX's reference letter currently I am submitting statutory declaration from my colleague. I kindly request to consider the new statutory declaration as reference letter for my current employment at XXXXXX.

I kindly request other members also to share their view, suggestions and experience on the above.


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Need your view and suggestion on the below:
> 
> I, XXXXXXXXX holder of Indian Passport number: XXXXXXXXX, have submitted a reference letter, for my current employment at XXXXXXXXX, on the company's letter head, which is signed by Mr. XXXXXXXXX, who is my immediate senior and colleague in my department.
> Later I came to know that I should only submit the reference letter signed by company's authorized signatory and also I have realized my colleague is not authorized to sign the reference letter. I really apologize DIBP for the mistake happened and request DIBP not to consider the earlier uploaded reference letter, for my current employment at XXXXXXXXX.
> I have requested my department head to provide a new reference letter signed by the authorized signatory of the company, but my request was denied saying that according to the company's policy the detailed roles and responsibility letter can be provided only at the end of service.
> However, I have already submitted the standard experience letter and salary transfer letter for bank, both are signed by the authorized signatory of the company (XXXXXX).
> For the purpose of XXXXXX's reference letter currently I am submitting statutory declaration from my colleague. I kindly request to consider the new statutory declaration as reference letter for my current employment at XXXXXX.
> 
> I kindly request other members also to share their view, suggestions and experience on the above.


what has been uploaded cant be pulled back, submitting an SD will be good.

however it may happen that DIBP doesnt go for employment verification, in that case you will be saved from the troubles of verification

also do you have correspondence from company guy where they say *the detailed roles and responsibility letter can be provided only at the end of service."* is it available in written or email form, uploading this correspondence along with SD will help


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> what has been uploaded cant be pulled back, submitting an SD will be good.
> 
> however it may happen that DIBP doesnt go for employment verification, in that case you will be saved from the troubles of verification
> 
> also do you have correspondence from company guy where they say *the detailed roles and responsibility letter can be provided only at the end of service."* is it available in written or email form, uploading this correspondence along with SD will help


Hi Sultan,

Thanks for your reply. I have given a written request but they just return it and denied verbally. Agent is advising this since we cannot predict anything on DIBP process about employment verification. I planning to submit the self declaration and statutory declaration from my colleague in a day or two. Let see what is on other side of this journey.

All the best for your wonderful journey and beautiful desired destination.


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have given a written request but they just return it and denied verbally. Agent is advising this since we cannot predict anything on DIBP process about employment verification. I planning to submit the self declaration and statutory declaration from my colleague in a day or two. Let see what is on other side of this journey.
> 
> All the best for your wonderful journey and beautiful desired destination.


ok... give the SD from your senior and all the best...


----------



## mclight

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Congrats! Which office processed your application. Your timelines are quite similar to mine.


Miranda Zvidza when did you submit your application. mine seems to be taking forever


----------



## mclight

Sighn85 congrats during your waiting period did you ever try to contact the CO to check progress of your application ....


----------



## harsiv

Thanks a lot dreamsanj!!!

So what I understand is that, I should first go to the state which sponsored me and try to get a job (not sitting from here!!!) and preferably work for 2 years in that state before switching. In the 2 years I can have validation trips to other states to look out for opportunity.

Please correct if I am wrong..
Thanks again 



dreamsanj said:


> Hari,
> 
> Well there are 2 things.. States sponsorship and Regional Sponsorship. No Territory.
> 
> When You get your visa grant (190 in this case) you can land in any state ( Say you get NSW.. you can make a validation trip to Perth and come back.. Airasia Flight to Perth was 10k when my friend planned a short trip and got his grant regulraised)
> 
> Now about working.. you have to stay in the state 2 years and work a min of 1 year.
> Many times these are moral obligation and not legal binding.. if you get a work offer in different region you can write to that sates body and seek permission.. explain situation and move.. But thats states decision to let you go or not.
> 
> you can make validation trip and search job from here. you have next 4 years to go there anyway.. so first 2 years you have to be in that region and then move on ( but seeking job sitting at cozy bed of your house is little difficult unless lord bramha wrote your luck with all the time in the world and in golden ink..)


----------



## pgalla

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats really bad from the agent, hope you get your outcome very soon. All the best.


To my experience, few companies have authorized signatories to sign any employment related documents and similarly few have designated people to sign immigration related documents. For companies where they have a priority program with the Embassies/ Consulates/ High Commissions, they are supposed to nominate few people as authorized signatories and most communications related to visas, whether or not sponsored by the company usually happen with these authorized signatories.

Having said that, it is not always necessary that the CO contacts the authorized signatories of that organization. In fact, only the Embassies/ Consulates/ High Commissions in the Home country would have these details of the authorized signatories and not the authorities in the Host Country. In case the CO refers your case to the HC in the home country, there are high chances that the HC staff contacts the authorized signatories of the company to validate the authenticity of the letters. But if the CO contacts the person that signed the letter, it should be absolutely fine as in most countries other than India, it is usually the supervisor that issues such letters to the employees. So, in my opinion, the CO should be fine with the supervisor issues the letter.


----------



## harsiv

I am applying for 190 Visa under skill set 225112 VETASSESS- Market Research Analyst.
Are there anyone who already applied and immigrated to Australia under this skillset or anyone currently under the process of applying!!!!


----------



## rvd

pgalla said:


> To my experience, few companies have authorized signatories to sign any employment related documents and similarly few have designated people to sign immigration related documents. For companies where they have a priority program with the Embassies/ Consulates/ High Commissions, they are supposed to nominate few people as authorized signatories and most communications related to visas, whether or not sponsored by the company usually happen with these authorized signatories.
> 
> Having said that, it is not always necessary that the CO contacts the authorized signatories of that organization. In fact, only the Embassies/ Consulates/ High Commissions in the Home country would have these details of the authorized signatories and not the authorities in the Host Country. In case the CO refers your case to the HC in the home country, there are high chances that the HC staff contacts the authorized signatories of the company to validate the authenticity of the letters. But if the CO contacts the person that signed the letter, it should be absolutely fine as in most countries other than India, it is usually the supervisor that issues such letters to the employees. So, in my opinion, the CO should be fine with the supervisor issues the letter.


Thanks for your kind opinion. I am planning to submit SD from me and my senior. What is your opinion on submitting this SDz now.


----------



## hari_it_ram

pgalla said:


> To my experience, few companies have authorized signatories to sign any employment related documents and similarly few have designated people to sign immigration related documents. For companies where they have a priority program with the Embassies/ Consulates/ High Commissions, they are supposed to nominate few people as authorized signatories and most communications related to visas, whether or not sponsored by the company usually happen with these authorized signatories.
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that, it is not always necessary that the CO contacts the authorized signatories of that organization. In fact, only the Embassies/ Consulates/ High Commissions in the Home country would have these details of the authorized signatories and not the authorities in the Host Country. In case the CO refers your case to the HC in the home country, there are high chances that the HC staff contacts the authorized signatories of the company to validate the authenticity of the letters. But if the CO contacts the person that signed the letter, it should be absolutely fine as in most countries other than India, it is usually the supervisor that issues such letters to the employees. So, in my opinion, the CO should be fine with the supervisor issues the letter.




My response was to check with proper source before getting sign from senior using company letter head. You can't asssue "some" will have the authorization to sign it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## pgalla

hari_it_ram said:


> My response was to check with proper source before getting sign from senior using company letter head. You can't asssue "some" will have the authorization to sign it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Agreed on checking with proper source 'before' getting the letter signed. I didn't ask to assume! I just stated the usual situation in most MNCs in Asia. In an ideal situation, it is the supervisor that has to authorize the roles and responsibilities. From that perspective, it may not cause an issue even if the CO contacts the person that signed the letter.


----------



## pgalla

rvd said:


> Thanks for your kind opinion. I am planning to submit SD from me and my senior. What is your opinion on submitting this SDz now.


A SD may create an undesired situation. Instead, obtaining a similar letter with the 'authorized' signatory in the organization and uploading it may be appropriate. Post that you may want to notify the CO about uploading the new letter through the immiaccount. 

This is purely my opinion though. You may want to use your discretion.


----------



## hari_it_ram

pgalla said:


> Agreed on checking with proper source 'before' getting the letter signed. I didn't ask to assume! I just stated the usual situation in most MNCs in Asia. In an ideal situation, it is the supervisor that has to authorize the roles and responsibilities. From that perspective, it may not cause an issue even if the CO contacts the person that signed the letter.



Co may authorize the RNR but he can't sign ( in many MNC )

Co may not contact the supervisor. They may just send the letter to HR and validate the sign and letter. It happened few in the past. One such case took action against the person who signed the doc without company's knowledge. I just shared what I gone thru in this forum. It's up to RVD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

pgalla said:


> Agreed on checking with proper source 'before' getting the letter signed. I didn't ask to assume! I just stated the usual situation in most MNCs in Asia. In an ideal situation, it is the supervisor that has to authorize the roles and responsibilities. From that perspective, it may not cause an issue even if the CO contacts the person that signed the letter.


I too agreed with both of your point. Agent is raising a concern that if CO asks the HR that the signed person is authorized to sign this letter, whether the HR will say YES or NO.

In my scenario when they are not ready to issue the letter then how they will say YES. This makes the thing complicate. What we are assuming now is that if we submit the SDs as I said before then CO may not ask about the authenticity of reference letter, however he may inquire about the other documents I had submitted.

Its all are assumption we don't get clear picture until the Co comes with some outcome.


----------



## suman.rani

Mogzee said:


> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17


. Hi Mogzee , many congratulations to you and your wife. My timeline is similar to you. Visa was lodged on 5th April 2016. However, there is no co contact. I want to know what did co ask from you?


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Co may authorize the RNR but he can't sign ( in many MNC )
> 
> Co may not contact the supervisor. They may just send the letter to HR and validate the sign and letter. It happened few in the past. One such case took action against the person who signed the doc without company's knowledge. I just shared what I gone thru in this forum. It's up to RVD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Honestly saying i did not went through that posts. I would have not encouraged even if my agent insist to do. Even I am worried about my colleague since he should not get affected because of me. 

Let me pray God that situation should not reach to that. Hope this SDs will help me.

Thank you.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Honestly saying i did not went through that posts. I would have not encouraged even if my agent insist to do. Even I am worried about my colleague since he should not get affected because of me.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me pray God that situation should not reach to that. Hope this SDs will should help me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Yeah I understand. Saw your SD seems very clear and honest. CO will accept this definitely. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

pgalla said:


> A SD may create an undesired situation. Instead, obtaining a similar letter with the 'authorized' signatory in the organization and uploading it may be appropriate. Post that you may want to notify the CO about uploading the new letter through the immiaccount.
> 
> This is purely my opinion though. You may want to use your discretion.


I have tried my level best to obtain the similar letter with the 'authorized' signatory in the organization but it failed. So according to your assumption what kind of undesired situation may happened.

I want to be at least mentally prepared to face the situations. It will be good to know from more people regarding this instead thinking in same direction. +ve or -ve all are welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah I understand. Saw your SD seems very clear and honest. CO will accept this definitely. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thank you, will keep posted here when some action taken on my application.

I welcome opinions from others too.


----------



## ibbz87

unfortunately a company that i worked with in 2010 has closed its operations here in pak and is taken over by another group.
I have not claimed any exp but i wrote one career episode from that and submitted ref letter from my team lead there.
would that be an issue now? if co or dibp decides to verify it?
PS:
ref letter is not submitted to dibp but was only submitted to EA
thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

suman.rani said:


> . Hi Mogzee , many congratulations to you and your wife. My timeline is similar to you. Visa was lodged on 5th April 2016. However, there is no co contact. I want to know what did co ask from you?



Hi. I lodged in August and even I didn't have any CO contact so far. I raised this concern to my agent but he always says that it's quite normal. Zero contact is something which is scaring me. Whats your occupation code?


----------



## humbleman1580

*Mirror Account*

Hi. Can any one suggest me the way to create a mirror account so that I can keep a track on my application status. I applied through an agent. Additionally, is it ok to create a mirror account from DIBP and Agent's prospect? I mean to say do any of these parties have any concern with applicant creating mirror account?


----------



## ibbz87

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. Can any one suggest me the way to create a mirror account so that I can keep a track on my application status. I applied through an agent. Additionally, is it ok to create a mirror account from DIBP and Agent's prospect? I mean to say do any of these parties have any concern with applicant creating mirror account?


yes you can do so.
all you need is TRN no. which would be on your payment receiept unlike my receipt that was edited by my agent to cut the trn number and i had to pay him all his fee in advance to get it and then got my mirror account.
once you have that.
create a new immiaccount and login.
there use the import application option and follow the steps.
just use it as tracking and dont upload anything and let your agent do it for you.
he would not know about it anyway.
nor does dibp have any issue with that.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

ibbz87 said:


> yes you can do so.
> all you need is TRN no. which would be on your payment receiept unlike my receipt that was edited by my agent to cut the trn number and i had to pay him all his fee in advance to get it and then got my mirror account.
> once you have that.
> create a new immiaccount and login.
> there use the import application option and follow the steps.
> just use it as tracking and dont upload anything and let your agent do it for you.
> he would not know about it anyway.
> nor does dibp have any issue with that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. Is there any way that I can check that whether my agent provided the required documents to DIBP or not?


----------



## ibbz87

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is there any way that I can check that whether my agent provided the required documents to DIBP or not?


you will have full access to the application.
you can viewt attached documents too.
you can not remove them but you can add new docs too as well as check the co communication

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ibbz87 said:


> you will have full access to the application.
> you can viewt attached documents too.
> you can not remove them but you can add new docs too as well as check the co communication
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Hi,

I have a small query on view attached documents- means can we able to download the document and see the contents.

Since I could see the attached documents and file names. I am not seeing any option to see the content in the document.

Thank you


----------



## ibbz87

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small query on view attached documents- means can we able to download the document and see the contents.
> 
> Since I could see the attached documents and file names. I am not seeing any option to see the content in the document.
> 
> Thank you


no you cant.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ibbz87 said:


> no you cant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks and all the best..


----------



## suman.rani

humbleman1580 said:


> suman.rani said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hi Mogzee , many congratulations to you and your wife. My timeline is similar to you. Visa was lodged on 5th April 2016. However, there is no co contact. I want to know what did co ask from you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I lodged in August and even I didn't have any CO contact so far. I raised this concern to my agent but he always says that it's quite normal. Zero contact is something which is scaring me. Whats your occupation code?
Click to expand...

 it's 233311 electrical engineer.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

rvd said:


> Hi Bhavesh,
> 
> What I have understood from this my agent and forum is that after lodging the visa if any additional document is required CO will ask you to upload. Otherwise we can consider that all documents are fine.
> 
> However, you would have assessed your experience before submitting the EOI. During assessment did they ask for RR letter. If you can get now, try and upload.
> 
> Hope all your documents are fine that is why CO did not contact you so far.
> 
> All the best wishing you and all a speedy grant.


thanks rvd,

Yes, I have got both my 'Skill' and 'Employment' assessment from CPA Australia and both are positive. I have also uploaded the same while lodging visa. The CO did contact me once in the initial stages to ask birth certificate of the children, but no contact for the last 6 months. 

thanks for your wishes again


----------



## bhavesh_gala

*Employment Reference Letters*

Hi Everyone,

Its been 7.5 months since I have lodged for visa. I am really worried now. All my documents are in order except that I have a doubt about employment reference letters.

Especially, if you working in India; after you leave your organization you get a service letter that has the dates of joining / leaving, it has your designation (most of the times), its on the company letterhead and signed by HR. However, it doesn't have roles and responsibilities. 

So, in summary the service letter that I have provided doesn't have roles and responsibilities, however, I have given other documents such as Employment contracts, payslips, Service letters, last tax return from my employer and a positive outcome letter from CPA Australia that my employment is related to the occupation code under which I have applied.

1. Does anyone has an opinion as to whether the above would suffice? or the CO will raise an issue on the same?
2. Has anyone on this forum given service letters which do not give 'Roles and Responsibilities' however has given all other relevant employment documents and has got a grant? If thats the case was there an employment verification undertaken?
3. I have taken self declaration from past colleagues to be on a safer side, would that do?

thanks so much
Bhavesh


----------



## bhavesh_gala

*Employment Reference Letters*

Hi Everyone,

Its been 7.5 months since I have lodged for visa. I am really worried now. All my documents are in order except that I have a doubt about employment reference letters.

Especially, if you working in India; after you leave your organization you get a service letter that has the dates of joining / leaving, it has your designation (most of the times), its on the company letterhead and signed by HR. However, it doesn't have roles and responsibilities. 

So, in summary the service letter that I have provided doesn't have roles and responsibilities, however, I have given other documents such as Employment contracts, payslips, Service letters, last tax return from my employer and a positive outcome letter from CPA Australia that my employment is related to the occupation code under which I have applied.

1. Does anyone have an opinion as to whether the above would suffice? or the CO will raise an issue on the same?
2. Has anyone on this forum given service letters which do not give 'Roles and Responsibilities' however has given all other relevant employment documents and has got a grant? If thats the case was there an employment verification undertaken?
3. I have taken self declaration from past colleagues to be on a safer side, would that do?

thanks so much
Bhavesh


----------



## Singh85

mclight said:


> Sighn85 congrats during your waiting period did you ever try to contact the CO to check progress of your application ....


Thanks, yes I contacted through mail twice .once in October and other in Jan but they did not reply to mail at all .
It means that however they do not reply but case becomes highlighted.
Good luck

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

ibbz87 said:


> unfortunately a company that i worked with in 2010 has closed its operations here in pak and is taken over by another group.
> I have not claimed any exp but i wrote one career episode from that and submitted ref letter from my team lead there.
> would that be an issue now? if co or dibp decides to verify it?
> PS:
> ref letter is not submitted to dibp but was only submitted to EA
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Don't worry mate, if you do not claim points of employment. No need to worry. I also did the same.
Cheers

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. I lodged in August and even I didn't have any CO contact so far. I raised this concern to my agent but he always says that it's quite normal. Zero contact is something which is scaring me. Whats your occupation code?


All your documents including pcc, medicals are front loaded ?

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks rvd,
> 
> Yes, I have got both my 'Skill' and 'Employment' assessment from CPA Australia and both are positive. I have also uploaded the same while lodging visa. The CO did contact me once in the initial stages to ask birth certificate of the children, but no contact for the last 6 months.
> 
> thanks for your wishes again


Co will contact you soon to give you grant. Cheers

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Singh85 said:


> All your documents including pcc, medicals are front loaded ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Yes, Singh all documents have been uploaded including PCC, Medicals and other forms

thanks,


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Singh85 said:


> Co will contact you soon to give you grant. Cheers
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


thanks so much Singh, hopefully that becomes true!


----------



## humbleman1580

Singh85 said:


> All your documents including pcc, medicals are front loaded ?
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Yes. I provided all the documents to my agent. Whether he has uploaded the same or not is a mystery(although he has confirmed the same). PCC and medicals are done from my side.


----------



## naeemuaf

There will be three months today since I lodged visa application. Co last contact was a week ago asked about remaining documents and those were uploaded upfront. How much more time is expected for visa grant, any experience ?

Tapatalk


----------



## jv1313

hey Guyz 
anyone contacted by case officer "LIAM" from Adelaide Team


----------



## reshma.r

humbleman1580 said:


> Really? I thought, I am the only one. This looks another exception like me. Is ther.e anyone else who has gone through same situation? Zero communication is something which scares me


I am in same boat, 275 days no contacts..status received


----------



## Brane

*Followup with CO*

Hi Friends,
is it a good idea to follow up with the CO for the progress on the case? What should be the approx frequency for the same?

My CO is from the Adelaide Team.


Please suggest.


----------



## Aakriti

Hi,

Has anyone applied an EOI for NSW in Jan 2017, any updates on that?

EOI applied for 189 for 261313: Aug 2017(60 points)
EOI applied for 190 for NSW for 261313: Jan 2017(60+5 points)

Thanks


----------



## reshma.r

After 28 days , CO will look into the case again, as per the DIBP guidelines.


Brane said:


> Hi Friends,
> is it a good idea to follow up with the CO for the progress on the case? What should be the approx frequency for the same?
> 
> My CO is from the Adelaide Team.
> 
> 
> Please suggest.


----------



## reshma.r

1. Does anyone has an opinion as to whether the above would suffice? or the CO will raise an issue on the same? _Some CO's may ask for more docs, while others don't. Depends on your CO. But since its 7.5 months looks like your CO is fine with the docs provided. But to be on safer side, you prepare SD with roles and responsibilities. Once they contact, you have only 28 days to submit docs._
3. I have taken self declaration from past colleagues to be on a safer side, would that do? This is completely OK. If by any chance they contact, you can provide these SD's

Good Luck


bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been 7.5 months since I have lodged for visa. I am really worried now. All my documents are in order except that I have a doubt about employment reference letters.
> 
> Especially, if you working in India; after you leave your organization you get a service letter that has the dates of joining / leaving, it has your designation (most of the times), its on the company letterhead and signed by HR. However, it doesn't have roles and responsibilities.
> 
> So, in summary the service letter that I have provided doesn't have roles and responsibilities, however, I have given other documents such as Employment contracts, payslips, Service letters, last tax return from my employer and a positive outcome letter from CPA Australia that my employment is related to the occupation code under which I have applied.
> 
> 1. Does anyone has an opinion as to whether the above would suffice? or the CO will raise an issue on the same?
> 2. Has anyone on this forum given service letters which do not give 'Roles and Responsibilities' however has given all other relevant employment documents and has got a grant? If thats the case was there an employment verification undertaken?
> 3. I have taken self declaration from past colleagues to be on a safer side, would that do?
> 
> thanks so much
> Bhavesh


----------



## bvinayb

Brane said:


> Hi Friends,
> is it a good idea to follow up with the CO for the progress on the case? What should be the approx frequency for the same?
> 
> My CO is from the Adelaide Team.
> 
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi Brane what is your CO name? Mine Jason from Adelaide team

Thanks


----------



## suman.rani

reshma.r said:


> humbleman1580 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I thought, I am the only one. This looks another exception like me. Is ther.e anyone else who has gone through same situation? Zero communication is something which scares me
> 
> 
> 
> I am in same boat, 275 days no contacts..status received
Click to expand...

. Hi reshma it's 297 without any co contact and status is received, same as day 1.


----------



## MNG2020

naeemuaf said:


> There will be three months today since I lodged visa application. Co last contact was a week ago asked about remaining documents and those were uploaded upfront. How much more time is expected for visa grant, any experience ?
> 
> Tapatalk




Hello Naeemuaf, excuse me what is the remaining documents which CO asked for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

bvinayb said:


> Hi Brane what is your CO name? Mine Jason from Adelaide team
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




My CO name is Cody from Brisbane team.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naeemuaf

ghazali2020 said:


> Hello Naeemuaf, excuse me what is the remaining documents which CO asked for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Form 1221 and 80 self and spouse and wife,s English proof

Sent from my QMobile S1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

All the best for u Br


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

*28 days timeframe expiring*

Hello friends,

It's been more than three weeks today since I provided pregnancy documents to CO and told her that we cannot go for my wife's medicals at the moment. My 28 days timeframe is going to expire now but I haven't heard anything from CO yet. i hope she has seen my documents and put my case on hold !! just worried a bit as timeframe is expiring but no updates from CO yet. Any views on it ?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> It's been more than three weeks today since I provided pregnancy documents to CO and told her that we cannot go for my wife's medicals at the moment. My 28 days timeframe is going to expire now but I haven't heard anything from CO yet. i hope she has seen my documents and put my case on hold !! just worried a bit as timeframe is expiring but no updates from CO yet. Any views on it ?
> 
> Thanks


based on my experience i think you will receive a response in end of February, it could be earlier also


----------



## muthu329024

Aakriti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone applied an EOI for NSW in Jan 2017, any updates on that?
> 
> EOI applied for 189 for 261313: Aug 2017(60 points)
> EOI applied for 190 for NSW for 261313: Jan 2017(60+5 points)
> 
> Thanks


I have applied 190 EOI on 14th Dec-16 for 70 point(inc SS) ... I got invite to apply for NSW ss on 13th Jan-17. Now waiting for the approval.


----------



## dink2s

Can we (me, wife and child) go for medicals all together on the same day?

Can someone tell what is the process for PCC from India?

And what to do first medicals or PCC? Which one has longer validity?


----------



## vinodn007

dink2s said:


> Can we (me, wife and child) go for medicals all together on the same day?yes I went me my wife and kids on same day together .
> 
> Can someone tell what is the process for PCC from India?go to passport seva website and down PCC form and upload and take appointment or fill online form and take appointment and fees I think was 500 rupees.if address on passport and currently y address is same you will get PCC same day else after police verification you will get in 10-15 days max.
> 
> And what to do first medicals or PCC? Which one has longer validity?


validity is one year for both. ied is based on the date which is earlier and not based on PCC or medical.it is not possible to go on PCC and medical same day so do medicals and then If address is same on passport and current address then go for PCC.date will still be based on whichever is earlier.


----------



## reshma.r

suman.rani said:


> . Hi reshma it's 297 without any co contact and status is received, same as day 1.


I am an April applicant and I guess you too..its really hard to wait this long without any update....most of the people got atleast a CO contact...


----------



## dink2s

vinodn007 said:


> validity is one year for both. ied is based on the date which is earlier and not based on PCC or medical.it is not possible to go on PCC and medical same day so do medicals and then If address is same on passport and current address then go for PCC.date will still be based on whichever is earlier.


ok..so all of us (me wife and child) can go for same day appointment for medicals?


----------



## dreamsanj

suman.rani said:


> . Hi reshma it's 297 without any co contact and status is received, same as day 1.


Me may 25..file not touched by aussies 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## dink2s

I have high blood pressure and I take medication for the same and it is well under control. On "Record Medical History" page to organize health assessments, I am confused on one question:

"Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?"

Are they asking if I was born with high blood pressure?

What do I answer to this question, I am taking medication for the last three years.

Please suggest.


----------



## venkatram

*262113-190 NSW with 55+5*

Hello Guys,

I have submitted EOI on 17th Jan, 2017 for NSW under stream 2 for 262113-Systems Administrator for 190 visa with 55+5 points.

How long I can expect to receive invitation!!? In fact, do I get invitation 

Point breakup as follows:

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 10
SS- 5

ACS gave positive result but even though I have 6+ years of experience, ACS didn't give me points for exp as my education is not relevant to job!

Please help me to understand and let me know how long I should wait or can I keep my expectations live


----------



## vinodn007

dink2s said:


> ok..so all of us (me wife and child) can go for same day appointment for medicals?


Yes if you take appointment for them for same day.while taking appointment inform them that appointment is for you.wife and child.


----------



## Rohit R

End of February means approx two months after my response to them !! Does it really take so long for CO to reply in pregnancy cases? As my 28 days timeframe is expiring, hope it won't effect my application process !! :fingerscrossed: 



sultan_azam said:


> based on my experience i think you will receive a response in end of February, it could be earlier also


----------



## MNG2020

It's mean any requests from CO and our reply to him/ her even our reply at the same day, they will check again after 28 days!!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

I am planning to take appointment for medicals in the next week. If for some reason I am unable to go for that appointment, Can I change my appointment date with the clinic?


----------



## mclight

anyone granted a visa today


----------



## Singh85

Brane said:


> Hi Friends,
> is it a good idea to follow up with the CO for the progress on the case? What should be the approx frequency for the same?
> 
> My CO is from the Adelaide Team.
> 
> 
> Please suggest.


I suggest 1st reminder after 4-5 months of visa lodge or co contact and no frequent reminders thereafter. Keep intervals of atleast 2 -4 months depending upon case to case.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

Rohit R said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> It's been more than three weeks today since I provided pregnancy documents to CO and told her that we cannot go for my wife's medicals at the moment. My 28 days timeframe is going to expire now but I haven't heard anything from CO yet. i hope she has seen my documents and put my case on hold !! just worried a bit as timeframe is expiring but no updates from CO yet. Any views on it ?
> 
> Thanks


They generally don't reply. Just update them through immiaccount by contact us> changes in circumstances. And email them separately.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## bhavesh_gala

reshma.r said:


> 1. Does anyone has an opinion as to whether the above would suffice? or the CO will raise an issue on the same? _Some CO's may ask for more docs, while others don't. Depends on your CO. But since its 7.5 months looks like your CO is fine with the docs provided. But to be on safer side, you prepare SD with roles and responsibilities. Once they contact, you have only 28 days to submit docs._
> 3. I have taken self declaration from past colleagues to be on a safer side, would that do? This is completely OK. If by any chance they contact, you can provide these SD's
> 
> Good Luck


thanks so much reshma.r


----------



## rvd

dink2s said:


> I am planning to take appointment for medicals in the next week. If for some reason I am unable to go for that appointment, Can I change my appointment date with the clinic?


I don't think it will be a problem. In my case I have seen that hospital is initiating the process after I reached to the reception. Appointment can be postponed I believe; however, you can get in touch with the hospital. 

Please update us too..


----------



## andreyx108b

jv1313 said:


> hey Guyz
> anyone contacted by case officer "LIAM" from Adelaide Team




Its not recommended to share CO names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> is it a good idea to follow up with the CO for the progress on the case? What should be the approx frequency for the same?
> 
> 
> 
> My CO is from the Adelaide Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest.




No. 

It has no impact, rather takes away valuable time from COs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

dink2s said:


> I am planning to take appointment for medicals in the next week. If for some reason I am unable to go for that appointment, Can I change my appointment date with the clinic?


yes you can


----------



## Sandyimmi

Day 234...scared...


----------



## vikaschandra

Sandyimmi said:


> Day 234...scared...


Don't be


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Hi Friends,
> is it a good idea to follow up with the CO for the progress on the case? What should be the approx frequency for the same?
> 
> My CO is from the Adelaide Team.
> 
> 
> Please suggest.


You should wait for minimum of 6 weeks fromt the day you fulfilled the requirement


----------



## pipebritop

Sandyimmi said:


> Day 234...scared...


What state are you applying, what occupation and how many years of experience claimed?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for Grant*

Its Day 102 for me and status is still in "Received". :bored:


----------



## pipebritop

jatinders said:


> Its Day 102 for me and status is still in "Received". :bored:


Are you claiming points for experience?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

dink2s said:


> I have high blood pressure and I take medication for the same and it is well under control. On "Record Medical History" page to organize health assessments, I am confused on one question:
> 
> "Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?"
> 
> Are they asking if I was born with high blood pressure?
> 
> What do I answer to this question, I am taking medication for the last three years.
> 
> Please suggest.



I am not sure about the question. You can check in the hospital they will help you.

But if you are under any medication it is better to inform it. In PR process, it is better to be loyal to avoid any problems in future.

In my case, my wife is under a regular medication and we informed in the form 26. The medical doctor asked to get the latest reports and letter from our doctor. Otherwise it is fine.

Hope this should not be a problem. Lets see comment from other experts or who has gone through this. All the best.


----------



## jatinders

pipebritop said:


> Are you claiming points for experience?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Yes, I am and it is 5.


----------



## rvd

Hi,
According to the below link, whatever visa applications lodged on or before 14-Dec-2016 are allocated for processing team. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

What I am understanding is that applications lodged after 14-Dec-2016 is not allocated. 

But we are seeing some applicants who applied in Nov or Dec(may before 14th Dec) has got their CO contacts. 

Kindly someone clarify what does the above link is related. I want to know know whether my understanding is right.

Thank you


----------



## Sandyimmi

Nsw., 222311, 15 pts for work


----------



## vinodn007

rvd said:


> Hi,
> According to the below link, whatever visa applications lodged on or before 14-Dec-2016 are allocated for processing team.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> What I am understanding is that applications lodged after 14-Dec-2016 is not allocated.
> 
> But we are seeing some applicants who applied in Nov or Dec(may before 14th Dec) has got their CO contacts.
> 
> Kindly someone clarify what does the above link is related. I want to know know whether my understanding is right.
> 
> Thank you


This link is updated monthly.so wait till first week of Feb and you will see that the gsm alloted dates would be updated .the 14th Dec date was updated in early January.surely January early application have been looked by cos and that is why they have been contacted


----------



## meraprvisa

dink2s said:


> I have high blood pressure and I take medication for the same and it is well under control. On "Record Medical History" page to organize health assessments, I am confused on one question:
> 
> "Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?"
> 
> Are they asking if I was born with high blood pressure?
> 
> What do I answer to this question, I am taking medication for the last three years.
> 
> Please suggest.


No need to declare before generating HAP id..

When u go to hospital.... The doctor will ask u... Then u can declare that u are on BP medicines... No worries.. this will not effect your health assessment....

DIBP is only concerned about life threatening and medically significant disease s..

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

vinodn007 said:


> This link is updated monthly.so wait till first week of Feb and you will see that the gsm alloted dates would be updated .the 14th Dec date was updated in early January.surely January early application have been looked by cos and that is why they have been contacted


Thank you. I will check next week.


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Hi,
> According to the below link, whatever visa applications lodged on or before 14-Dec-2016 are allocated for processing team.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications
> 
> What I am understanding is that applications lodged after 14-Dec-2016 is not allocated.
> 
> But we are seeing some applicants who applied in Nov or Dec(may before 14th Dec) has got their CO contacts.
> 
> Kindly someone clarify what does the above link is related. I want to know know whether my understanding is right.
> 
> Thank you


i guess this site is updated less often


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Sandyimmi said:


> Day 234...scared...


Mine is 233rd (lodged on 10th June 2016).....


----------



## vikaschandra

meraprvisa said:


> No need to declare before generating HAP id..
> 
> When u go to hospital.... The doctor will ask u... Then u can declare that u are on BP medicines... No worries.. this will not effect your health assessment....
> 
> DIBP is only concerned about life threatening and medically significant disease s..
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


You are giving wrong information mate. Why should it not be declared the person is under regular medication? What is the purpose of having that section asking for health conditions and prescribed medications. 

I strongly disagree with you and would suggest be honest declare everything


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> i guess this site is updated less often


Ok.. As I said earlier I have uploaded the SDs for job reference. Bit curious about whether case officer has gone through the application before I made the corrections.
Lodged my application on 11th Jan and uploaded SDs on 27th Jan. 

Since the said link is updated less frequently, I have to wait and see what is happening.

Thank you.


----------



## aussiedream123

Hi ,

How much time does it generally takes for grant after loading all doc's, PCC and medicals for visa to be granted.


----------



## vikaschandra

aussiedream123 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> How much time does it generally takes for grant after loading all doc's, PCC and medicals for visa to be granted.


It could be anytime between a week to a year or more. Average timeline would be approximately 12 weeks.


----------



## sat123

bhavesh_gala said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 234...scared...
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 233rd (lodged on 10th June 2016).....
Click to expand...

how about 277. I am not even eagerly waiting for it now. It's now more of like somehow get rid of this and close the chapter.


----------



## SAYDi

*Those getting read to supply documents to DIBP for 190*

Those applying for 190 visa and are going to attach documents to the DIBP.... This is for you.

Make sure that the following documents are already attached (along with the documents asked by DIBP)

1) Form 80
2) Form 1221

As DIBP usually ask for this after 2 or 3 months, delaying the process further. So it's better if you attach these form before

Regards,
Syedain


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Ok.. As I said earlier I have uploaded the SDs for job reference. Bit curious about whether case officer has gone through the application before I made the corrections.
> Lodged my application on 11th Jan and uploaded SDs on 27th Jan.
> 
> Since the said link is updated less frequently, I have to wait and see what is happening.
> 
> Thank you.


yes, if they need something they will contact you


----------



## immigrant589

Any grant today??


----------



## meraprvisa

vikaschandra said:


> You are giving wrong information mate. Why should it not be declared the person is under regular medication? What is the purpose of having that section asking for health conditions and prescribed medications.
> 
> I strongly disagree with you and would suggest be honest declare everything


If u tick hypertension while generating HAP ID then the list of tests will increase nd hospital will also ask u to go for tests related to heart diseases...
Now it ur choice if I want to spend whole day in hospital nd pay extra money just because ur BP is high....    


Secondly u can disclose BP issue infront of doctor... He will just write patients BP is high... No tests and u save money and time....


BP is not a serious disease and DIBP will not question u for that...


And this information is 100℅ correct...

This was confirmed by hospital staff who works there for immigration medical s..

Hope this clarifies..

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

meraprvisa said:


> If u tick hypertension while generating HAP ID then the list of tests will increase nd hospital will also ask u to go for tests related to heart diseases...
> Now it ur choice if I want to spend whole day in hospital nd pay extra money just because ur BP is high....
> 
> 
> Secondly u can disclose BP issue infront of doctor... He will just write patients BP is high... No tests and u save money and time....
> 
> 
> BP is not a serious disease and DIBP will not question u for that...
> 
> 
> And this information is 100℅ correct...
> 
> This was confirmed by hospital staff who works there for immigration medical s..
> 
> Hope this clarifies..
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Well you are the boss of your visa application and can go ahead do what is in your best interest.

as you said since BP is not a serious disease then why worry about it and not disclose it. anyways it is up to the individual whether to disclose it or not.


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> Well you are the boss of your visa application and can go ahead do what is in your best interest.
> 
> as you said since BP is not a serious disease then why worry about it and not disclose it. anyways it is up to the individual whether to disclose it or not.





meraprvisa said:


> If u tick hypertension while generating HAP ID then the list of tests will increase nd hospital will also ask u to go for tests related to heart diseases...
> Now it ur choice if I want to spend whole day in hospital nd pay extra money just because ur BP is high....
> 
> 
> Secondly u can disclose BP issue infront of doctor... He will just write patients BP is high... No tests and u save money and time....a
> 
> 
> BP is not a serious disease and DIBP will not question u for that...
> 
> 
> And this information is 100℅ correct...
> 
> This was confirmed by hospital staff who works there for immigration medical s..
> 
> Hope this clarifies..
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk




i think it is better to inform them, the intent will be clear that way


----------



## mclight

im not sure also awaiting to hear something positive


----------



## vikaschandra

sultan_azam said:


> i think it is better to inform them, the intent will be clear that way


This is what I have been clearing for the requester but as you see people want to take the easy way out which they do not realize can cause delays in case of further scrutiny of not disclosing the information


----------



## sultan_azam

vikaschandra said:


> This is what I have been clearing for the requester but as you see people want to take the easy way out which they do not realize can cause delays in case of further scrutiny of not disclosing the information


in life we get two paths, one is the easier one which will give us success but troubles later on. the other one full of troubles but mental peace eventually - SRK, DDLJ

now it is in hands of individual to think and proceed but anyway the discussion is healthy here


----------



## mclight

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:i lodged my visa on 1 November 2016 and CO contacted me on 16 November and send all required documents (passport biography for husband and child and skills assessment) on 5 December but still up to now nothing positive. Anyone who lodged around the same day wo has positive news


----------



## meraprvisa

This is not my case.. I have already done with my medicals on 16dec..

Someone was asking... I gave my points... 




vikaschandra said:


> You are giving wrong information mate. Why should it not be declared the person is under regular medication? What is the purpose of having that section asking for health conditions and prescribed medications.
> 
> I strongly disagree with you and would suggest be honest declare everything


If u tick hypertension while generating HAP ID then the list of tests will increase nd hospital will also ask u to go for tests related to heart diseases...
Now it ur choice if I want to spend whole day in hospital nd pay extra money just because ur BP is high....    


Secondly u can disclose BP issue infront of doctor... He will just write patients BP is high... No tests and u save money and time....


BP is not a serious disease and DIBP will not question u for that...


And this information is 100℅ correct...

This was confirmed by hospital staff who works there for immigration medical s..

Hope this clarifies..


sultan_azam said:


> in life we get two paths, one is the easier one which will give us success but troubles later on. the other one full of troubles but mental peace eventually - SRK, DDLJ
> 
> now it is in hands of individual to think and proceed but anyway the discussion is healthy here



Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

meraprvisa said:


> This is not my case.. I have already done with my medicals on 16dec..
> 
> Someone was asking... I gave my points...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If u tick hypertension while generating HAP ID then the list of tests will increase nd hospital will also ask u to go for tests related to heart diseases...
> Now it ur choice if I want to spend whole day in hospital nd pay extra money just because ur BP is high....
> 
> 
> Secondly u can disclose BP issue infront of doctor... He will just write patients BP is high... No tests and u save money and time....
> 
> 
> BP is not a serious disease and DIBP will not question u for that...
> 
> 
> And this information is 100℅ correct...
> 
> This was confirmed by hospital staff who works there for immigration medical s..
> 
> Hope this clarifies..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


The question about blood pressure is not just there for fun. But dink2 has his hypertension under control and it won't be an issue. 

dink2 asked:
_"Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?"


Are they asking if I was born with high blood pressure?_

The answer is that the question is asking two different things - "Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure?" and "Do you have a hear condition you were born with?" 

The answer of course is yes, I have high blood pressure but it is being managed effectively. 

Untreated high blood pressure is very definitely a very serious issue - it can be extremely serious if left untreated, and can cause damage both to the heart and arteries, and lead to early death via heart attack, heart disease, congestive heart failure, aortic dissection, atherosclerosis and stroke.

The question is there for two reasons - to make sure there are no existing related issues (especially if you are older) but also to ensure you are having or get treatment. It shouldn't affect the outcome of the examination, high blood pressure is very, very common, but it is very easily, very effectively, and very cheaply treatable over the long term. 

It's not a reason for rejection, but it can provide a heads-up to the doctor that they may need to consider whether to check for any related complications, and that's not actually a bad thing either! Not much is more important than your health! 

Failing to disclose medical information at any stage of the process is really not a good move. You are required by DIBP to truthfully disclose any known medical conditions. They, and the rest of the Australian community (including me! ) want you to have a long and healthy life in Australia. (And you are cheaper for health costs and more productive that way too! ). 

Letting them know what's happening is simply a small step on the way to making sure you look after yourself.  And for dink2, don't worry - you don't need to.


----------



## Mitul Patel

mclight said:


> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:i lodged my visa on 1 November 2016 and CO contacted me on 16 November and send all required documents (passport biography for husband and child and skills assessment) on 5 December but still up to now nothing positive. Anyone who lodged around the same day wo has positive news


Don't worry... I applied on 19 Oct, CO contacted me on 2 Nov, provided info on 12 th Nov.. N still waiting even though allocated with Adelaide Team..

So just wait n relax...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

kaju said:


> The question about blood pressure is not just there for fun. But dink2 has his hypertension under control and it won't be an issue.
> 
> dink2 asked:
> _"Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?"
> 
> 
> Are they asking if I was born with high blood pressure?_
> 
> The answer is that the question is asking two different things - "Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure?" and "Do you have a hear condition you were born with?"
> 
> The answer of course is yes, I have high blood pressure but it is being managed effectively.
> 
> Untreated high blood pressure is very definitely a very serious issue - it can be extremely serious if left untreated, and can cause damage both to the heart and arteries, and lead to early death via heart attack, heart disease, congestive heart failure, aortic dissection, atherosclerosis and stroke.
> 
> The question is there for two reasons - to make sure there are no existing related issues (especially if you are older) but also to ensure you are having or get treatment. It shouldn't affect the outcome of the examination, high blood pressure is very, very common, but it is very easily, very effectively, and very cheaply treatable over the long term.
> 
> It's not a reason for rejection, but it can mean the doctor may consider the need to check for any related complications, and that's not actually a bad thing either! Not much is more important than your health!
> 
> Failing to disclose medical information at any stage of the process is really not a good move. You are required by DIBP to truthfully disclose any known medical conditions. They, and the rest of the Australian community (including me! ) want you to have a long and healthy life in Australia. (And you are cheaper for health costs and more productive that way too! ).
> 
> Letting them know what's happening is simply a small step on the way to making sure you look after yourself.  And for dink2, don't worry - you don't need to.


Bro... Thanks for providing valuable information....

I m not suffering from BP... I am healthy... 

This question was asked by someone...

So I gave my points... Nothing else...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

meraprvisa said:


> Bro... Thanks for providing valuable information....
> 
> I m not suffering from BP... I am healthy...
> 
> This question was asked by someone...
> 
> So I gave my points... Nothing else...
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand.  No offence intended, of course - I did mention dink2 (he's the someone) 

It's a good rule though, to treat everything to do with DIBP and any other Australian Government department (when you get here) the same way. Always answer questions truthfully and fully, but you shouldn't give any more information than they ask for.

Although there can be long processing waits sometimes, that's mostly due to missing information (so making sure everything is provided is a key thing, if you can), but more commonly delays can be due to employment verification or security checking - case officers can't control how long these take.

Even for me, as an Australian, I still have dealings with government departments here in Australia - DIBP, Centrelink, etc for my family. But I have a lot of experience (external and internal) with them, and generally if you give them what they want honestly, things tend to go quite fast and smoothly. If they need more information, they will ask - no problem there. 

Or even if they don't quite get everything right now and then (rarely, to be honest), it's generally easy to fix!


----------



## sat123

meraprvisa said:


> kaju said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question about blood pressure is not just there for fun. But dink2 has his hypertension under control and it won't be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dink2 asked:
> _"Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that you were born with?"
> 
> 
> Are they asking if I was born with high blood pressure?_
> 
> The answer is that the question is asking two different things - "Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure?" and "Do you have a hear condition you were born with?"
> 
> The answer of course is yes, I have high blood pressure but it is being managed effectively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untreated high blood pressure is very definitely a very serious issue - it can be extremely serious if left untreated, and can cause damage both to the heart and arteries, and lead to early death via heart attack, heart disease, congestive heart failure, aortic dissection, atherosclerosis and stroke.
> 
> The question is there for two reasons - to make sure there are no existing related issues (especially if you are older) but also to ensure you are having or get treatment. It shouldn't affect the outcome of the examination, high blood pressure is very, very common, but it is very easily, very effectively, and very cheaply treatable over the long term.
> 
> It's not a reason for rejection, but it can mean the doctor may consider the need to check for any related complications, and that's not actually a bad thing either! Not much is more important than your health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Failing to disclose medical information at any stage of the process is really not a good move. You are required by DIBP to truthfully disclose any known medical conditions. They, and the rest of the Australian community (including me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) want you to have a long and healthy life in Australia. (And you are cheaper for health costs and more productive that way too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Letting them know what's happening is simply a small step on the way to making sure you look after yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for dink2, don't worry - you don't need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro... Thanks for providing valuable information....
> 
> I m not suffering from BP... I am healthy...
> 
> This question was asked by someone...
> 
> So I gave my points... Nothing else...
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 for once I would disagree with vikas. Question clearly asks whether you were born with BP. ? And answer to this should be NO unless person really had the problem since birth. I also marked it as NO as I am not BP patient since birth or childhood but when doctor asked me about any problems, I told him about BP. Doctor clearly said that this does not impact visa processing and cleared medical with no further action. fYi, I got medicals done in Australia.


----------



## kaju

sat123 said:


> for once I would disagree with vikas. Question clearly asks whether you were born with BP. ? And answer to this should be NO unless person really had the problem since birth. I also marked it as NO as I am not BP patient since birth or childhood but when doctor asked me about any problems, I told him about BP. Doctor clearly said that this does not impact visa processing and cleared medical with no further action. fYi, I got medicals done in Australia.


No, the question is as I have said - it's two separate questions in one, really. 

It's actually not quite correct grammatically, as there should be a comma after high blood pressure. Still, the "or" is a bit of a giveaway that these are two separate issues - "high blood pressure" and/OR "a heart condition you were born with".


----------



## ibbz87

no exp points claimed.
provided the co with form 80 and 1221 on 23rd of december and since then no update and it is more than 4 weeks now

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mitul Patel said:


> Don't worry... I applied on 19 Oct, CO contacted me on 2 Nov, provided info on 12 th Nov.. N still waiting even though allocated with Adelaide Team..
> 
> So just wait n relax...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


i have applied on 18-Nov. CO contact happened on 07-Dec, asked only for Resume. I have provided it on 08-Dec. Till now, no further contacts happened. I was under the impression that the process is faster with Adelaide team.



sat123 said:


> how about 277. I am not even eagerly waiting for it now. It's now more of like somehow get rid of this and close the chapter.


Those who are waiting for more than 200 days, are you all allocated to Brisbane or you have not received any communication to know that as well ?
Is there anybody who is waiting here for more than 6 months, after being contacted by Adelaide team ?


----------



## harsiv

I am applying for 190 Visa under skill set 225112 VETASSESS- Market Research Analyst.
Are there anyone who already applied and immigrated to Australia under this skillset or anyone currently under the process of applying!!!!


----------



## SC190.

ibbz87 said:


> no exp points claimed.
> provided the co with form 80 and 1221 on 23rd of december and since then no update and it is more than 4 weeks now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Same here mate. I also provide all documents to 2nd CO on 23 Dec.. no update
Assessment in progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

Lady$Bird said:


> Mitul Patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry... I applied on 19 Oct, CO contacted me on 2 Nov, provided info on 12 th Nov.. N still waiting even though allocated with Adelaide Team..
> 
> So just wait n relax...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i have applied on 18-Nov. CO contact happened on 07-Dec, asked only for Resume. I have provided it on 08-Dec. Till now, no further contacts happened. I was under the impression that the process is faster with Adelaide team.
> 
> 
> 
> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about 277. I am not even eagerly waiting for it now. It's now more of like somehow get rid of this and close the chapter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who are waiting for more than 200 days, are you all allocated to Brisbane or you have not received any communication to know that as well ?
> Is there anybody who is waiting here for more than 6 months, after being contacted by Adelaide team ?
Click to expand...

Yes..allocated to Adelaide team..235 days


----------



## andreyx108b

SC190. said:


> Same here mate. I also provide all documents to 2nd CO on 23 Dec.. no update
> Assessment in progress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give at least 8 weeks before expecting response from CO.


----------



## Jayb2k90

Hi all,

I have been requested to provide 1 last piece of info on my application and that is my AFP NPC police check. I applied for this on the date of my invitation and it still has not come through ( roughly 3 weeks) 

How long do these take to come through if being posted overseas? If my 28 days run out will i be cut off? Can i ask for an extension?


----------



## sultan_azam

Jayb2k90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been requested to provide 1 last piece of info on my application and that is my AFP NPC police check. I applied for this on the date of my invitation and it still has not come through ( roughly 3 weeks)
> 
> How long do these take to come through if being posted overseas? *If my 28 days run out will i be cut off? Can i ask for an extension*?


if seeking an extension you need to provide evidence that you have applied for the requested information with some third party and you will provide the information as soon as you receive it


----------



## Melodies7788

muthu329024 said:


> I have applied 190 EOI on 14th Dec-16 for 70 point(inc SS) ... I got invite to apply for NSW ss on 13th Jan-17. Now waiting for the approval.



Hi Can I know you apply got the invitation 190 under which occupation?


----------



## Jayb2k90

sultan_azam said:


> if seeking an extension you need to provide evidence that you have applied for the requested information with some third party and you will provide the information as soon as you receive it


Thank you for your reply. Do you just email the gsm allocated address? When i submit this last piece of evidence is the process quite quick? I have heard mixed stories. This process is has to be the ultimate test of patience and bank balance.


----------



## bvinayb

Jayb2k90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been requested to provide 1 last piece of info on my application and that is my AFP NPC police check. I applied for this on the date of my invitation and it still has not come through ( roughly 3 weeks)
> 
> How long do these take to come through if being posted overseas? If my 28 days run out will i be cut off? Can i ask for an extension?


If it's going to get over 28 days, please upload a receipts/evidence showing that you have already applied for the requested document. Also email CO informing him about the this upload.

thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Sandyimmi said:


> Yes..allocated to Adelaide team..235 days


OMG. This is scary. How many CO contacts have you got so far and when was the last one ? Did you try contacting the CO ?


----------



## gaudit24

Hi All,

I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.

It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received". 

I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.

I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.

Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?

Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


----------



## sultan_azam

Jayb2k90 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you just email the gsm allocated address? When i submit this last piece of evidence is the process quite quick? I have heard mixed stories. This process is has to be the ultimate test of patience and bank balance.


upload the receipt in immiaccount as and evidence of trying to obtain the requested document


----------



## sultan_azam

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


i can understand your state of mind but trust me it takes some time for few of the cases, your case may have been referred for external security checks(just my thought)

or else the scrutiny of the documents submitted by you may be taking time. 


and never ever think of rejection, dont let negative thoughts take over your mind, it will affect your health, you have lot many things to worry about besides this visa grant


----------



## Melodies7788

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


OMG wait for a year.... did you try to contact the case officer? well, I am not invited yet so don't know about the procedure... but well look at you case I feel so anxiety as I apply 190 nsw for accountant and haven't heard anything from them 
Hopefully you will get the approval asap mate... fingercross...


----------



## numero_uno

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


Raise a complain on DIBP website...best of luck


----------



## Rajaastha

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


Don't worry our time will come.DIBP is systematic ,they will be doing checks.

Be patient and keep waiting. It's very difficult ,I'm also not able to but have to.

All the very best


----------



## dink2s

My wife had a cesarean during child delivery.. What should she answer for the following question in e-medical 'yes' or ''no'

"Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"


----------



## Sandyimmi

Lady$Bird said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..allocated to Adelaide team..235 days
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. This is scary. How many CO contacts have you got so far and when was the last one ? Did you try contacting the CO ?
Click to expand...

One CO contact..for form 80..on 12th july..no response to emails..


----------



## vikaschandra

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


Your ray of hope is that you are still to hear from the CO. Why should you fear for visa rejection when there has been no contact yet. 

Check with your employer they might have received verification call or email. Many cases from Middle East are receiving verification calls check if your employer has already received it and you to be prepared as you might get a call too. 

Most important dont let your hope die until you hear No from them as you have given your best and have been truthful so expect positivity from the other side as well. Though already delayed but you shall hear from them soon


----------



## vikaschandra

dink2s said:


> My wife had a cesarean during child delivery.. What should she answer for the following question in e-medical 'yes' or ''no'
> 
> "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"


Answer should be Yes.


----------



## adckbj88

ashiqcep said:


> r_zz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have started my application on 06th Feb with NSW SS stream 190. Lets see when there is positive news ... Any good guess , approx when i have chance ?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
> DIBP Point: 65 ( Age-30, Work Exp: 10 English: 10, Education: 15)
> ACS: Aug 2015
> English Test: Jan 2016
> EOI Lodged: Feb 2016 (Seeking NSW nomination)
> 
> 
> 
> You have high chance to get invitation within two months since your point is 70 (including ss)
Click to expand...

Not to sound negative....I havr been waiting for NSW since september .....however my view would be to try and improve ur english score, that will take to 75 for 189 which has a better of qualifying.....


----------



## adckbj88

vikaschandra said:


> dink2s said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife had a cesarean during child delivery.. What should she answer for the following question in e-medical 'yes' or ''no'
> 
> "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"
> 
> 
> 
> Answer should be Yes.
Click to expand...

Please read carefully, it says extended period.....
C-section is only for a couple of hours...please google a little more before u state anything...also u can call up the medical clinic where u wud be going for a checkup and ask them.

All the best


----------



## gaudit24

Thanks everyone for kind suggestion. It's just that I don't understand what complexity i have entered into. Now keeping them updated with everything is also becoming cumbersome.

I have kept myself cool & everyday passes thinking i will get a grant one day but not getting a single communication from them till this date is un understandable. Will do all the suggestions given by seniors here. Will put up a feedback on the website if that helps move something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

adckbj88 said:


> Please read carefully, it says extended period.....
> C-section is only for a couple of hours...please google a little more before u state anything...also u can call up the medical clinic where u wud be going for a checkup and ask them.
> 
> All the best


I guess you are missing the point here mate these are two questions 

Q1. "*Have you ever been admitted to hospital* and/*Q2. or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason* (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)

Now coming back your suggestion, C-Section though finishes in couple of hours it still is considered as major operation i guess you got to google.


----------



## Brane

*Constant updation of employment*

Hello Friends,
Do we have to constantly keep on updating Salary slips and Bank statements for salary credits month on month as proof of continued employment after lodging the visa application in immiaccount.?


----------



## arnav12

Hello mates. I want to ask we have shifted our office. What is the procedure to update dibp regarding this



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Hello Friends,
> Do we have to constantly keep on updating Salary slips and Bank statements for salary credits month on month as proof of continued employment after lodging the visa application in immiaccount.?


Not required until and unless specifically asked for


----------



## vikaschandra

arnav12 said:


> Hello mates. I want to ask we have shifted our office. What is the procedure to update dibp regarding this
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the immi account use the update us section or fill and upload the form 1022 - Notification to change in circumstances


----------



## immigrant589

SC190. said:


> Same here mate. I also provide all documents to 2nd CO on 23 Dec.. no update
> Assessment in progress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same with me submitted on 26dec no update


----------



## SC190.

immigrant589 said:


> same with me submitted on 26dec no update




Feel relax now. Coz i was thinking they are not with accountant thats why delay for grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suman.rani

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


 hi mine is similar to you it's 301 days and no co contact till date. Written email to dibp and waiting for the reply.


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.




You just need to wait for a decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

vikaschandra said:


> In the immi account use the update us section or fill and upload the form 1022 - Notification to change in circumstances




Ok thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

whatmakes me stressed is that there are no service standards followed by DIBP.
some people with fairly complicated case get grants within 10 days and some with straight forward cases have to wait for an year.
I thought UK immigration system was bad where i had to wait for 2 years for a decision but now i feel like australian immi department is as unorganised as other developed countries has.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## samir_khan

ibbz87 said:


> whatmakes me stressed is that there are no service standards followed by DIBP.
> some people with fairly complicated case get grants within 10 days and some with straight forward cases have to wait for an year.
> I thought UK immigration system was bad where i had to wait for 2 years for a decision but now i feel like australian immi department is as unorganised as other developed countries has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I do understand that the wait is very grueling, especially since you don't have knowledge of what's going on. But I think generally a complete application is really taking 2-3 months. I filed mine on Dec.9th, and as of Jan.31st, got my grant today. Hang in there buddy, and keep praying. One day that mail will pop in and you'll be partying.


----------



## ibbz87

samir_khan said:


> I do understand that the wait is very grueling, especially since you don't have knowledge of what's going on. But I think generally a complete application is really taking 2-3 months. I filed mine on Dec.9th, and as of Jan.31st, got my grant today. Hang in there buddy, and keep praying. One day that mail will pop in and you'll be partying.


inshAllah
congrats 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## mclight

dink2s said:


> My wife had a cesarean during child delivery.. What should she answer for the following question in e-medical 'yes' or ''no'
> 
> "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"


yes she should indicate yes the in brackets highlights it was a c-section ... when you go for the medical the doctor will note it down in the medical report that its not a major op that will affect your visa application


----------



## meraprvisa

samir_khan said:


> I do understand that the wait is very grueling, especially since you don't have knowledge of what's going on. But I think generally a complete application is really taking 2-3 months. I filed mine on Dec.9th, and as of Jan.31st, got my grant today. Hang in there buddy, and keep praying. One day that mail will pop in and you'll be partying.


Congratulations Samir....

Can we have the details of ur profile?


Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

samir_khan said:


> I do understand that the wait is very grueling, especially since you don't have knowledge of what's going on. But I think generally a complete application is really taking 2-3 months. I filed mine on Dec.9th, and as of Jan.31st, got my grant today. Hang in there buddy, and keep praying. One day that mail will pop in and you'll be partying.


Congratulations Samir...


----------



## samir_khan

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Samir...


Thank you Sultan, I posted a congratulatory message for you as well  I really like the fact that you helped all of us through some very tough questions through the process. Good luck with finding a job in Straya


----------



## sultan_azam

samir_khan said:


> Thank you Sultan, I posted a congratulatory message for you as well  I really like the fact that you helped all of us through some very tough questions through the process. Good luck with finding a job in Straya


Hey Samir, pardon me if i missed replying to your message.

congrats once again, when are you planning to move, which city, whats your competency area ?

wish we meet there


----------



## sultan_azam

samir_khan said:


> Sultan,
> 
> Congrats on your grant bro. You have helped alot of us through some really tough questions during the application process. See how God has helped you now


Sorry for missing this, thanks a lot



thanks to all of you whom i failed to reply


----------



## samir_khan

meraprvisa said:


> Congratulations Samir....
> 
> Can we have the details of ur profile?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Thanks meraprvisa. 

CO Contact: mid-November, with all docs uploaded
She got back to me on Dec.4th, stating that mine and wife's Form 80 was not clear enough (it was filled by hand, since I only got to know about the electronic filing/signing last page later on). And so by Dec.9th that Form 80 was uploaded again. Jan.31st this morning I got the visa grant for myself, wife, and my little cookie monster  Hugged my mother and gave her the good news first, before ne1 else.


----------



## samir_khan

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Samir, pardon me if i missed replying to your message.
> 
> congrats once again, when are you planning to move, which city, whats your competency area ?
> 
> wish we meet there


I'm into marketing, and got a 190 with nomination from ACT. See you in Canberra I guess? Or perhaps Sydney is the closest.


----------



## mclight

Hello can anyone help me on this one ... i am the main applicant and my husband changed employer he started another job after we had lodged a visa application. Do i have to update the CO about that information


----------



## sultan_azam

samir_khan said:


> I'm into marketing, and got a 190 with nomination from ACT. See you in Canberra I guess? Or perhaps Sydney is the closest.


syd/mel/adelaide/brisbane

i am yet to decide....


----------



## sultan_azam

mclight said:


> Hello can anyone help me on this one ... i am the main applicant and my husband changed employer he started another job after we had lodged a visa application. Do i have to update the CO about that information


mostly no

have you claimed points for partner skills ??


----------



## mclight

oooh thats great congtrats to you and your family. Which team was processing your visa was it Adelaide or Brisbane team


----------



## mclight

yes i claimed 5 points for partner skills


----------



## mclight

sultan_azam said:


> mostly no
> 
> have you claimed points for partner skills ??


yes i claimed 5 points for partner skills


----------



## mclight

samir_khan said:


> I'm into marketing, and got a 190 with nomination from ACT. See you in Canberra I guess? Or perhaps Sydney is the closest.


oooh thats great congtrats to you and your family. Which team was processing your visa was it Adelaide or Brisbane team


----------



## sultan_azam

mclight said:


> yes i claimed 5 points for partner skills


though not required in principle since your husband is the secondary applicant

but updating them regarding change in circumstances for dependent applicant would do no harm


----------



## samir_khan

mclight said:


> oooh thats great congtrats to you and your family. Which team was processing your visa was it Adelaide or Brisbane team


GSM Iddy-laaid (the Aussie style of saying Adelaide  /0


----------



## Lady$Bird

samir_khan said:


> GSM Iddy-laaid (the Aussie style of saying Adelaide  /0


Congrats on your Grant. When did you lodge your visa ? How many CO contacts did you have ? Sorry for asking this again, but the timeline which you posted earlier was not clear enough.


----------



## samir_khan

Lady$Bird said:


> Congrats on your Grant. When did you lodge your visa ? How many CO contacts did you have ? Sorry for asking this again, but the timeline which you posted earlier was not clear enough.


I do have the exact dates obviously but I'll have to dive into my email for those. And I'm sort of partying today so not interested in that 

However, here's the general movement of timeline:

Early october: Approval from ACT nomination - Invited to apply
Mid-to-End october: Docs uploaded, including PCC and meds for myself, baby, and OH (other half)
Mid-November: CO asks to upload clear picture of Edu docs, wife's statuary declaration of name change
Dec.4th: CO asks to upload Form 80 again....that is done on Dec.9th
Jan 31st: Grant 
In case you're wondering, my IELTS (LRSW): 9,8,8,8.


----------



## sid_vikas

*Which visa???*

Hello members,
I have done Masters in Computer Application (MCA) in 2009. From that day I work as Network Technician in a Institute. I have 6 year and 7 month of experience. I give PTE exam on 7th January. I got L- 59 R- 66 S- 68 W-60 Overall- 61. Can anyone help me to find in which visa I am eligible???


----------



## samir_khan

sultan_azam said:


> syd/mel/adelaide/brisbane
> 
> i am yet to decide....


Hopefully you'll get to what's best for you. Generally speaking, don't you think Sydney area would be the best to try first, due to abundance of opportunities, and if you don't make in roads, you at least have Canberra close by--just 3 hours drive. So you have 2 cities to try your luck in, with that region.


----------



## samir_khan

*Adelaide / Brisbane*

I'm just wondering, with all those questions going around. Why is it relevant that whether your case is processed by Adelaide or Brisbane. What's up with that. :confused2:


----------



## sultan_azam

samir_khan said:


> Hopefully you'll get to what's best for you. Generally speaking, don't you think Sydney area would be the best to try first, due to abundance of opportunities, and if you don't make in roads, you at least have Canberra close by--just 3 hours drive. So you have 2 cities to try your luck in, with that region.


yes, i have heard the same about Sydney

have to decide it soon


----------



## dreamsanj

sid_vikas said:


> Hello members,
> I have done Masters in Computer Application (MCA) in 2009. From that day I work as Network Technician in a Institute. I have 6 year and 7 month of experience. I give PTE exam on 7th January. I got L- 59 R- 66 S- 68 W-60 Overall- 61. Can anyone help me to find in which visa I am eligible???


hi,
can you send me your phone no on PM. let me call you and explain.

In any case book another PTE and try to get 65+ in all papers.. this result is not okay.

You will loose 2 yr or 4 yrs depending on your assessing team. Mostly I have seen 4 years but you might be lucky.

Need to undertand this fully.


----------



## Lady$Bird

samir_khan said:


> I do have the exact dates obviously but I'll have to dive into my email for those. And I'm sort of partying today so not interested in that
> 
> However, here's the general movement of timeline:
> 
> Early october: Approval from ACT nomination - Invited to apply
> Mid-to-End october: Docs uploaded, including PCC and meds for myself, baby, and OH (other half)
> Mid-November: CO asks to upload clear picture of Edu docs, wife's statuary declaration of name change
> Dec.4th: CO asks to upload Form 80 again....that is done on Dec.9th
> Jan 31st: Grant
> In case you're wondering, my IELTS (LRSW): 9,8,8,8.


This information is good enough. Thank you so much 
Awesome IELTS score, btw.


----------



## Singh85

Guys one of my friend lodged assessment in TRA for mechanical engineer technician.

He got email that his work experience is related to mechanical engineer but not technician and told him to assess his qualifications from other assessing authority.

He is only diploma holder thus cannot asses mechanical engineer from EA.

Does anyone could guide.


sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## joy.verma

Hello Team,

I hope you all are doing well.

I lodged my visa on dec 16,2016 and CO contacted me on Jan 11,2017 asking for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I provided the documents on Jan 20,2017. Now the status is assessment in progress.

Yesterday I and my wife moved to a new rented apartment. Is it mandatory to update new residential address to the department or is it ok keep silent and wait for the result.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Singh85

joy.verma said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I lodged my visa on dec 16,2016 and CO contacted me on Jan 11,2017 asking for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I provided the documents on Jan 20,2017. Now the status is assessment in progress.
> 
> Yesterday I and my wife moved to a new rented apartment. Is it mandatory to update new residential address to the department or is it ok keep silent and wait for the result.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You must update it via immiaccount login.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

samir_khan said:


> I'm just wondering, with all those questions going around. Why is it relevant that whether your case is processed by Adelaide or Brisbane. What's up with that. :confused2:


Its a auto process by dibp. There are two teams which evaluate our case and give us grants.

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

sid_vikas said:


> Hello members,
> I have done Masters in Computer Application (MCA) in 2009. From that day I work as Network Technician in a Institute. I have 6 year and 7 month of experience. I give PTE exam on 7th January. I got L- 59 R- 66 S- 68 W-60 Overall- 61. Can anyone help me to find in which visa I am eligible???


Please update with your age, ielts score, 
If acs is your assessing authority 2 years of experience will be deducted. And you are left with 4yr 7 month experience which has 5 points. Your educTion claims 15 points .
Summary
Age
Education 15
Exp 5
Ielts

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

Guys I M looking for a casual job in blair athol Adelaide and i will be available coming week.


sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## joy.verma

oK Thank you so much. I have updated them.

Only concern is the process is not very transparent after CO contacts you.

Once CO contacts, the process becomes very slow and we do not know when to expect something from their end.

Need lot of patience for this wait... Fingers crossed... :fingerscrossed:



Singh85 said:


> You must update it via immiaccount login.
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## Singh85

joy.verma said:


> oK Thank you so much. I have updated them.
> 
> Only concern is the process is not very transparent after CO contacts you.
> 
> Once CO contacts, the process becomes very slow and we do not know when to expect something from their end.
> 
> Need lot of patience for this wait... Fingers crossed... :fingerscrossed:


Yes and wait is always fruitful.
Cheers 

sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


----------



## pipebritop

joy.verma said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I lodged my visa on dec 16,2016 and CO contacted me on Jan 11,2017 asking for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I provided the documents on Jan 20,2017. Now the status is assessment in progress.
> 
> Yesterday I and my wife moved to a new rented apartment. Is it mandatory to update new residential address to the department or is it ok keep silent and wait for the result.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi! What did you provide at the moment of your lodgement? And how many years of marriage do you have? 

What info specifically the case officer required?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

I got married on six days before I lodged the visa. I provided marriage certificate at the time of lodgement. But co asked to provide further proofs that we are actually married. So provided more documents like wedding photographs, invitation card, affidavit from parents etc



pipebritop said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Team,
> 
> I hope you all are doing well.
> 
> I lodged my visa on dec 16,2016 and CO contacted me on Jan 11,2017 asking for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I provided the documents on Jan 20,2017. Now the status is assessment in progress.
> 
> Yesterday I and my wife moved to a new rented apartment. Is it mandatory to update new residential address to the department or is it ok keep silent and wait for the result.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! What did you provide at the moment of your lodgement? And how many years of marriage do you have?
> 
> What info specifically the case officer required?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rvd

samir_khan said:


> I do have the exact dates obviously but I'll have to dive into my email for those. And I'm sort of partying today so not interested in that
> 
> However, here's the general movement of timeline:
> 
> Early october: Approval from ACT nomination - Invited to apply
> Mid-to-End october: Docs uploaded, including PCC and meds for myself, baby, and OH (other half)
> Mid-November: CO asks to upload clear picture of Edu docs, wife's statuary declaration of name change
> Dec.4th: CO asks to upload Form 80 again....that is done on Dec.9th
> Jan 31st: Grant
> In case you're wondering, my IELTS (LRSW): 9,8,8,8.


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## sid_vikas

Singh85 said:


> Please update with your age, ielts score,
> If acs is your assessing authority 2 years of experience will be deducted. And you are left with 4yr 7 month experience which has 5 points. Your educTion claims 15 points .
> Summary
> Age
> Education 15
> Exp 5
> Ielts
> 
> sent from my ℹ📱7️⃣


Please tell me why is this deduction??? and i give only PTE exam. My age is 34 years.
Thanks


----------



## Rohit R

Please refer page 5 of below given pdf for details. 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

They will treat initial two years of work experience to satisfy suitability criteria. You can find more details in given PDF.




sid_vikas said:


> Please tell me why is this deduction??? and i give only PTE exam. My age is 34 years.
> Thanks


----------



## sid_vikas

ok. I mistaken enter wrong years of experience. In actual I have 7 years and & month of experience, which means after deduction I have only 5 years of experience.
One more thing. My brother is in Melbourne. Am I eligible for 190 Visa???


----------



## bvinayb

sid_vikas said:


> ok. I mistaken enter wrong years of experience. In actual I have 7 years and & month of experience, which means after deduction I have only 5 years of experience.
> One more thing. My brother is in Melbourne. Am I eligible for 190 Visa???


Your eligibility for 190 varies from state to state. You will have to check this with each state. However, you will still need to satisfy DIBP criteria of meeting minimum 60 points. Few states have mandatory criteria which vary with occupation code like for e.g. some state will ask for IELTS (or equivalent) with score of 7 in each section. 

Currently, Victoria is not accepting new applications until March for ICT field. Your brother being in Victoria can be an added factor to your state application which may show the commitment towards Vic. However, Victoria is very unpredictable.

Thanks.


----------



## samir_khan

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best..


Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Rainbows

WASMOL new list is out and they have said that occupation must be listed and also the applicant must have overseas work experience. ...They have made it stricter in west australia. ...sounding familiar to us.


----------



## SC190.

Hi friends

I need really urgent help and Advice 
I applied SC190 on 1st oct 2016
1st CO contact 14 Oct 2016 for medical and kids document
Provided on 25 Oct 
2nd CO 2 Dec asking spouse PCC
Provided on 23 Dec
And status is Assessment in progress...

Story start now.
Yesterday i import my application in my immi account and I checked my application filled by Agent.. i saw that did not fill any thing in my and my wife's last 10 years work coulam he write No
But we provide him fourm 80 which states our work Experience.. but that experience is not relevant with our ANZSCO Cod and we did not claim any experience or employment points... my wife's experience is in Human Resources and we file Accountant SC190
I just want to know that is that all right or i have to aproch to agent
Thanx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

SC190. said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I need really urgent help and Advice
> I applied SC190 on 1st oct 2016
> 1st CO contact 14 Oct 2016 for medical and kids document
> Provided on 25 Oct
> 2nd CO 2 Dec asking spouse PCC
> Provided on 23 Dec
> And status is Assessment in progress...
> 
> Story start now.
> Yesterday i import my application in my immi account and I checked my application filled by Agent.. i saw that did not fill any thing in my and my wife's last 10 years work coulam he write No
> But we provide him fourm 80 which states our work Experience.. but that experience is not relevant with our ANZSCO Cod and we did not claim any experience or employment points... my wife's experience is in Human Resources and we file Accountant SC190
> I just want to know that is that all right or i have to aproch to agent
> Thanx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


relax, nothing to worry

as you told, you are not hiding any information, you have provided details in form 80 although you missed that in visa application column.

if you feel you can provide 1023 and provide employment details of spouse, cite reason as INADVERTENTLY MISSED BY AGENT WHILE FILING VISA APPLICATIoN

secondly have a word (face 2 face) with agent and ask him what all mischief he has done, find'em and fix'em all, enjoy the session with your agent, you know what I mean


there is absolutely nothing to worry...


----------



## Mel-Bourne

samir_khan said:


> Thank you. I appreciate it.


Congratulations Samir, was easy going for you! hope to have it the same for all of us iA


----------



## andreyx108b

SC190. said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I need really urgent help and Advice
> I applied SC190 on 1st oct 2016
> 1st CO contact 14 Oct 2016 for medical and kids document
> Provided on 25 Oct
> 2nd CO 2 Dec asking spouse PCC
> Provided on 23 Dec
> And status is Assessment in progress...
> 
> Story start now.
> Yesterday i import my application in my immi account and I checked my application filled by Agent.. i saw that did not fill any thing in my and my wife's last 10 years work coulam he write No
> But we provide him fourm 80 which states our work Experience.. but that experience is not relevant with our ANZSCO Cod and we did not claim any experience or employment points... my wife's experience is in Human Resources and we file Accountant SC190
> I just want to know that is that all right or i have to aproch to agent
> Thanx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It should be OK. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

I am in the process of getting my 476 Visa to Australia. It might take a month or so and the reason to go to Australia with that Visa is sorely due to my intentions to lodge for 190 Visa onshore if I get a invite. Now, my question is: When you get 190 invite, do you have to mention where you are while accepting the invitation ? If not, I guess I can still travel to Aus and apply onshore from there or no ? Are you allowed to travel after accepting the invite but still haven't lodged the Visa application ?

In other words, *can I accept the invite offshore and then travel and apply onshore ?*

Thanks !


----------



## abcbog

Hello,
Is there any problem with myimmitracker website?! I couldn't access.

TIA


----------



## Mitul Patel

abcbog said:


> Hello,
> Is there any problem with myimmitracker website?! I couldn't access.
> 
> TIA


No.. I am able to access.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

I think, again slow down for 190.
No grants 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Mitul Patel said:


> I think, again slow down for 190.
> No grants
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.
It seems that for 190.


----------



## humbleman1580

SC190. said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I need really urgent help and Advice
> I applied SC190 on 1st oct 2016
> 1st CO contact 14 Oct 2016 for medical and kids document
> Provided on 25 Oct
> 2nd CO 2 Dec asking spouse PCC
> Provided on 23 Dec
> And status is Assessment in progress...
> 
> Story start now.
> Yesterday i import my application in my immi account and I checked my application filled by Agent.. i saw that did not fill any thing in my and my wife's last 10 years work coulam he write No
> But we provide him fourm 80 which states our work Experience.. but that experience is not relevant with our ANZSCO Cod and we did not claim any experience or employment points... my wife's experience is in Human Resources and we file Accountant SC190
> I just want to know that is that all right or i have to aproch to agent
> Thanx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can we really have a look at our documents through mirror account, which has been uploaded by agent? If Yes, can experts guide me the process for the same.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mitul Patel said:


> I think, again slow down for 190.
> No grants
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yea. It is quite slow. In 189, there are 7 grants reported yesterday as per immitracker. 

Looks like you have been waiting for more than 3 months now. Did you try mailing DIBP, (even though it doesn't make a difference )?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Lady$Bird said:


> Yea. It is quite slow. In 189, there are 7 grants reported yesterday as per immitracker.
> 
> Looks like you have been waiting for more than 3 months now. Did you try mailing DIBP, (even though it doesn't make a difference )?


Ya more than 3 months. But didnt communicated yet. Still will wait for another 15 days n then will mail.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## samir_khan

Mel-Bourne said:


> Congratulations Samir, was easy going for you! hope to have it the same for all of us iA


Thanks man. I wish that it's easy going for all our comrades.


----------



## joy.verma

Looking at the immitracker stats, are they even looking at visa 190??? 

On their website its specified that 190 have more priority than 189 though the processing time is same but in reality 190 is going very slow...


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Can we really have a look at our documents through mirror account, which has been uploaded by agent? If Yes, can experts guide me the process for the same.


Possibly he downloaded the submitted application for his verification and he would have filled the Form 80, since he knows what all information he provided at Form 80 even if he could not able to download the for 80.

Application can be downloaded but not the documents uploaded. Let us wait for his/others response. I could not find any option let us see what others say on that.


----------



## Lady$Bird

joy.verma said:


> Looking at the immitracker stats, are they even looking at visa 190???
> 
> On their website its specified that 190 have more priority than 189 though the processing time is same but in reality 190 is going very slow...


True. In immitracker also, for 190, the cases which took more than 100 days is much lesser, in the past. Most of the 190 applicants got their Grants in less than 100 days. But I think that is not the case anymore.
I discussed it with my agent as well. He said, there is no difference in processing timeline for 189 and 190 and the process is comparatively slower in general. 
I dont know till what time we have to wait.


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,
It has been 367 days .case officer contacted in march 2016. Called them and emailed many times but till now no sunshine. .I really do not understand how dibp is working. Are they even getting the reminder that one year whole had gone in waiting.my code is 242211..can you guys suggest some step that I should take to remind them of my case...Plz.suggest. 
Regards
Mick


----------



## ausguy11

Seriously , very less grants for SC190



joy.verma said:


> Looking at the immitracker stats, are they even looking at visa 190???
> 
> On their website its specified that 190 have more priority than 189 though the processing time is same but in reality 190 is going very slow...


----------



## mohnishsharma

micksarima said:


> Hi all,
> It has been 367 days .case officer contacted in march 2016. Called them and emailed many times but till now no sunshine. .I really do not understand how dibp is working. Are they even getting the reminder that one year whole had gone in waiting.my code is 242211..can you guys suggest some step that I should take to remind them of my case...Plz.suggest.
> Regards
> Mick


Submit a complaint form.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Hi,
Can anyone help me in confirming that whether ICICI Bank travel card will work for paying Visa fee while lodging the application online.


----------



## Rohit R

I have read on this forum that many of our friends here have used ICICI Bank travel card for Visa payment,



rahejarajeev said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me in confirming that whether ICICI Bank travel card will work for paying Visa fee while lodging the application online.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Rohit R said:


> I have read on this forum that many of our friends here have used ICICI Bank travel card for Visa payment,


Thx for letting me know Rohit !!


----------



## sultan_azam

zaback21 said:


> I am in the process of getting my 476 Visa to Australia. It might take a month or so and the reason to go to Australia with that Visa is sorely due to my intentions to lodge for 190 Visa onshore if I get a invite. Now, my question is: When you get 190 invite, do you have to mention where you are while accepting the invitation ? If not, I guess I can still travel to Aus and apply onshore from there or no ? Are you allowed to travel after accepting the invite but still haven't lodged the Visa application ?
> 
> In other words, *can I accept the invite offshore and then travel and apply onshore ?*
> 
> Thanks !


i havent seen any option in eoi asking for onshore/offshore

accepting an invite = lodging the visa application, so when we lodge we accept the invite

travel and apply when you are onshore, also remember the 60 days time to accept invite(lodge visa application)

please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## sultan_azam

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me in confirming that whether ICICI Bank travel card will work for paying Visa fee while lodging the application online.


yes, it will work, i used the same


----------



## zaback21

sultan_azam said:


> i havent seen any option in eoi asking for onshore/offshore
> 
> accepting an invite = lodging the visa application, so when we lodge we accept the invite
> 
> travel and apply when you are onshore, also remember the 60 days time to accept invite(lodge visa application)
> 
> please correct me if i am wrong


Thanks mate. I think there is a option in EOI where you have to mention your place of residence. Not sure if that means if you are onshore. 

So, everything regarding whether you are onshore or offshore comes during lodgement of Visa which will result in bridging Visa I guess ? Is that correct ?


----------



## rahejarajeev

sultan_azam said:


> yes, it will work, i used the same


Thx for the update Sultan.


----------



## andreyx108b

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate. I think there is a option in EOI where you have to mention your place of residence. Not sure if that means if you are onshore.
> 
> So, everything regarding whether you are onshore or offshore comes during lodgement of Visa which will result in bridging Visa I guess ? Is that correct ?


The visa you are applying is a tourist visa?


----------



## pr2b

I have applied for 190 and got the CO contact for my partner's Polio vaccination and Form 80, which I submitted next day. Just wondering if it is rare to have CO contact again for some other documents after the first contact (I am assuming if they needed any other document they would have asked it the first time). 

Also, how much time does it normally take for the CO to contact again or decide the case after they have been given the required documents?

Please share your experience as the wait is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Ahror

Hey Guys. 
I'm new here. Just quick question
My current visa is expiring soon. Will I get Bridging visa automatically or do I need to apply for it. I'm waiting for the PR outcome.
Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

pr2b said:


> I have applied for 190 and got the CO contact for my partner's Polio vaccination and Form 80, which I submitted next day. Just wondering if it is rare to have CO contact again for some other documents after the first contact (I am assuming if they needed any other document they would have asked it the first time).
> 
> Also, how much time does it normally take for the CO to contact again or decide the case after they have been given the required documents?
> 
> Please share your experience as the wait is getting on my nerves.



No we can't think like that. There a so many cases' where the CO came again and asked different set doc in next contact. But this "SO" is still a few when we compare with ocean. 

As per my tracker analysis,

None of the guys (who had co contact) in Jan 2017 got their outcome or even second contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate. I think there is a option in EOI where you have to mention your place of residence. Not sure if that means if you are onshore.
> 
> So, everything regarding whether you are onshore or offshore comes during lodgement of Visa which will result in bridging Visa I guess ? Is that correct ?


i guess there is a long time gap between eoi submission -- invite, it is possible for a person to change location(country) in this time gap

secondly i guess, at the time of visa application this question(or a similar one) is asked regarding current stay address, i think that may be the deciding factor for bridging visa

experts, please guide on this


----------



## pr2b

hari_it_ram said:


> No we can't think like that. There a so many cases' where the CO came again and asked different set doc in next contact. But this "SO" is still a few when we compare with ocean.
> 
> As per my tracker analysis,
> 
> None of the guys (who had co contact) in Jan 2017 got their outcome or even second contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks, that means clearly they are taking more than 3-4 weeks for checking the case again. 

Let's hope everything else is in order and they decide the case without any further delays.


----------



## andreyx108b

pr2b said:


> I have applied for 190 and got the CO contact for my partner's Polio vaccination and Form 80, which I submitted next day. Just wondering if it is rare to have CO contact again for some other documents after the first contact (I am assuming if they needed any other document they would have asked it the first time).
> 
> Also, how much time does it normally take for the CO to contact again or decide the case after they have been given the required documents?
> 
> Please share your experience as the wait is getting on my nerves.


It is rare, but is does happen.


----------



## humbleman1580

hari_it_ram said:


> No we can't think like that. There a so many cases' where the CO came again and asked different set doc in next contact. But this "SO" is still a few when we compare with ocean.
> 
> As per my tracker analysis,
> 
> None of the guys (who had co contact) in Jan 2017 got their outcome or even second contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi. My agent got CO contact in Sept 2016 and he replied to him with required documents in next three days. Since that moment there is a complete silence. What should be my next course of action. It has been 4.5 Months since the last contact.


----------



## hari_it_ram

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. My agent got CO contact in Sept 2016 and he replied to him with required documents in next three days. Since that moment there is a complete silence. What should be my next course of action. It has been 4.5 Months since the last contact.




Did you check with your employers' for any verification? If not, nothing much we can do. Few send emails with no assurance of action from DIBP. However, you can try your luck. Most possibly, agents ( what I have seen so far ) will never follow as they just wait till the outcome comes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Is it so that, Long wait, more than usual, is a negative indicator for our case?
I know it must not be, but just want to confirm with experts, as this will relax me bit..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

Ya. I had given two statutory declarations from my past colleagues and one reference letter from my current employer. As per my discussion with them none of them got any call. This long gap is really making me skeptical.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamsanj

Ahror said:


> Hey Guys.
> I'm new here. Just quick question
> My current visa is expiring soon. Will I get Bridging visa automatically or do I need to apply for it. I'm waiting for the PR outcome.
> Thanks


You need to apply for it 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hi, All my query is I have applied 190 visa 261312 on 26 August2016. For queensland. GSM addelaide Team. And ist c/o contact 6 September 2016. Required documents submitted on 12 September 2016. After that no second c/o appointed till now and there is big silence from GSM addelaide Team. Can anyone tell me when my second c/o will opoint I am getting frustrate day by day. I also send emails to them. Please help me buddy.


----------



## cheekoo

I have received my grant on 05.01.2017 for myself and my family. My IED is 12 April 2017 but the passport of my daughter was going to expire on 15.05.2017 so she cannot travel on her this passport. I applied for her new passport and will be delivered on 09.02.2017. Once I will get her new passport I will attach the scan copy on my immicount in Contact Us option. Kindly tell me it is enough OR I should also send by email to CO. Secondly, normally how much time it will take for DIBP to up-date the passport details of my daighter as I am planning to go before 12 April. Thanks for experts advice.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
Is there a cut off period for visa grants in DIBP ?
I mean, is there a time by which they freeze the issuing of grants ?

Just want to understand if this wait makes any sense, and to know if there is a time period by which we can be sure that at least by that period we will get our grant.

Somewhere in the forum I read that by March they try to finalize all the cases.


----------



## humbleman1580

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi, All my query is I have applied 190 visa 261312 on 26 August2016. For queensland. GSM addelaide Team. And ist c/o contact 6 September 2016. Required documents submitted on 12 September 2016. After that no second c/o appointed till now and there is big silence from GSM addelaide Team. Can anyone tell me when my second c/o will opoint I am getting frustrate day by day. I also send emails to them. Please help me buddy.


I am in same ship with almost same timeline with single co contact. Dont know what to do further

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

hari_it_ram said:


> Did you check with your employers' for any verification? If not, nothing much we can do. Few send emails with no assurance of action from DIBP. However, you can try your luck. Most possibly, agents ( what I have seen so far ) will never follow as they just wait till the outcome comes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Ya. I had given two statutory declarations from my past colleagues and one reference letter from my current employer. As per my discussion with them none of them got any call. This long gap is really making me skeptical.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

humbleman1580 said:


> Ya. I had given two statutory declarations from my past colleagues and one reference letter from my current employer. As per my discussion with them none of them got any call. This long gap is really making me skeptical.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


We are all going through the same situation. The number of grants in 189 everyday makes me happy and disappointed at the same time. Most of them are getting direct grants in a couple of weeks. The grants in 190 are very low, mostly zero. 
When I lodged my 190 visa, after going through a lot of waiting time in each of the previous stages, I thought this is the end of my waiting and now it is just a matter of a 3 months, maximum. But looks like this is just the beginning.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hi guys, 

Would appreciate if someone could comment on my situation. 

I had actually booked a date for 190 medical last week for coming Monday, using the my health declaration. At that time I hadn't received my approval from NSW. Just two days ago I received the approval and got so excited that I lodged my visa on the very same day. After lodging it, I realised that I was not supposed to lodge it until I had done my medicals. Has anyone here done something similar to me? Should I email DIBP on this?


----------



## feeroz

Now 3 days holiday in DIBP.......


----------



## feeroz

Oops mistaken .. Monday is no holiday ..


----------



## humbleman1580

Lady$Bird said:


> We are all going through the same situation. The number of grants in 189 everyday makes me happy and disappointed at the same time. Most of them are getting direct grants in a couple of weeks. The grants in 190 are very low, mostly zero.
> When I lodged my 190 visa, after going through a lot of waiting time in each of the previous stages, I thought this is the end of my waiting and now it is just a matter of a 3 months, maximum. But looks like this is just the beginning.


Agreed. I feel surprised at the comments which I read long ago that 190 is faster than 189. Two of my friends are happily there with their families who applied almost with me. The difference was that they went for 189 and I went for 190.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

cheekoo said:


> I have received my grant on 05.01.2017 for myself and my family. My IED is 12 April 2017 but the passport of my daughter was going to expire on 15.05.2017 so she cannot travel on her this passport. I applied for her new passport and will be delivered on 09.02.2017. Once I will get her new passport I will attach the scan copy on my immicount in Contact Us option. Kindly tell me it is enough OR I should also send by email to CO. Secondly, normally how much time it will take for DIBP to up-date the passport details of my daighter as I am planning to go before 12 April. Thanks for experts advice.


congrats for visa grant

new passport will reflect in VEVo status within 3-4 working days


----------



## sultan_azam

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone could comment on my situation.
> 
> I had actually booked a date for 190 medical last week for coming Monday, using the my health declaration. At that time I hadn't received my approval from NSW. Just two days ago I received the approval and got so excited that I lodged my visa on the very same day. After lodging it, I realised that I was not supposed to lodge it until I had done my medicals. Has anyone here done something similar to me? Should I email DIBP on this?


can you not generate the new HAP ID with the immiaccount you used for filing visa application ??

use that one for medicals


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> Is there a cut off period for visa grants in DIBP ?
> I mean, is there a time by which they freeze the issuing of grants ?
> 
> Just want to understand if this wait makes any sense, and to know if there is a time period by which we can be sure that at least by that period we will get our grant.
> 
> Somewhere in the forum I read that by March they try to finalize all the cases.


i cant produce any evidence but last year around May and June, there was drop in 190 grants...


----------



## cheekoo

sultan_azam said:


> congrats for visa grant
> 
> new passport will reflect in VEVo status within 3-4 working days


Thanks Mr.Sultan for your quick reply. Actually my main concern is whether it is sufficient to attach the scanned copy of new passport and Form 1022 on my immiaccount through "Contact Us" option or I have to send these documents through email Or should do both.


----------



## sultan_azam

cheekoo said:


> Thanks Mr.Sultan for your quick reply. Actually my main concern is whether it is sufficient to attach the scanned copy of new passport and Form 1022 on my immiaccount through "Contact Us" option or I have to send these documents through email Or should do both.


Inside immiaccount -- UPDATE US -- CHANGE IN PASSPORT DETAILS

Do via that, this will be enough

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## SumitWadhawan

sultan_azam said:


> can you not generate the new HAP ID with the immiaccount you used for filing visa application ??
> 
> 
> 
> use that one for medicals




Bupa won't accomodate change of HAP ID now :/ and I've paid already.


----------



## Brane

Lady$Bird said:


> We are all going through the same situation. The number of grants in 189 everyday makes me happy and disappointed at the same time. Most of them are getting direct grants in a couple of weeks. The grants in 190 are very low, mostly zero.
> When I lodged my 190 visa, after going through a lot of waiting time in each of the previous stages, I thought this is the end of my waiting and now it is just a matter of a 3 months, maximum. But looks like this is just the beginning.



Very true. After being fed up with the never ending queue for 189, I decided to file 190. And the movement of 190 is also getting sluggish day after day  Really disappointing..


----------



## Brane

Hello Experts,

The NSW industry website says that I have to live and work for first two years of my visa in NSW.

So my questions are :-
1. Does the work and commitment clause is a legal obligation with Visa or just a moral commitment?
2. Suppose I am getting job in a location other than NSW. So can I work there for initial 3 years and search job meanwhile in NSW?
3. Can I work in NSW for any 2 years of my visa validity and complete that commitment or it has to be the initial 2 years of my visa validity only?

Kindly help with your inputs!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

SumitWadhawan said:


> Bupa won't accomodate change of HAP ID now :/ and I've paid already.


ohhhh... now you are left with only option of going ahead with the HAP ID created firstly..

go ahead...


----------



## san575

Can some body tell me the direct contact number of Dibp Brisbane please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## abcbog

Hello all,
I need your advice regarding the below points,
1- The 1st contact of the CO was on 14 Dec. '16 and she asked about a letter from my spouse's doctor. I have replied him within the 28 days interval. Till now no more contacts and my application status is 'Assessment in progress'. Shall I send an email to them asking about the status? 'I saw last days various grants after contacting the DIBP  

2- On of my previous employers has changed the office address and the contacts as well. Accordingly, I got a new experience certificate from the company on the new head letter and new manager's signature. Shall I submit form 1022 informing the CO about this new information and providing the new certificate?

TIA


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,
Anybody here who had paid VAC2 fees? If yes, then can you please reply to my query in this thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/1212457-vac2-cases-post-here.html

Thanks.


----------



## vikaschandra

Brane said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> The NSW industry website says that I have to live and work for first two years of my visa in NSW.
> 
> So my questions are :-
> 1. Does the work and commitment clause is a legal obligation with Visa or just a moral commitment?
> 2. Suppose I am getting job in a location other than NSW. So can I work there for initial 3 years and search job meanwhile in NSW?
> 3. Can I work in NSW for any 2 years of my visa validity and complete that commitment or it has to be the initial 2 years of my visa validity only?
> 
> Kindly help with your inputs!!!


1. It is moral obligation. 
2. You are not doing the right thing by not living up to your commitment given to NSW for which they gave you 5 points and the sponsorship. 
3. It has to be the first two years. 

Though it is moral obligation which many of the candidates breach in the course of time due to personal reasons it is not advisable to do so. These days the states are getting strict and have seen a couple of cases wherein the applicant was put a question on why he did not fulfill the state commitment during the citizenship application.

Further it is an individuals choice on the risk he/she is taking


----------



## vikaschandra

san575 said:


> Can some body tell me the direct contact number of Dibp Brisbane please? Thanks in advance.


No direct contact for DIBP Brisbane or Adelaide all the calls go to the central call center.


----------



## vikaschandra

abcbog said:


> Hello all,
> I need your advice regarding the below points,
> 1- The 1st contact of the CO was on 14 Dec. '16 and she asked about a letter from my spouse's doctor. I have replied him within the 28 days interval. Till now no more contacts and my application status is 'Assessment in progress'. Shall I send an email to them asking about the status? 'I saw last days various grants after contacting the DIBP
> 
> 2- On of my previous employers has changed the office address and the contacts as well. Accordingly, I got a new experience certificate from the company on the new head letter and new manager's signature. Shall I submit form 1022 informing the CO about this new information and providing the new certificate?
> 
> TIA


Yes Tia you should update DIBP with the change in the office address. Use the update us section on the immi account. And if available upload the new document. 

Call or email after you have updated them with the new information. In any case if they wish to verify the job episode with the outdated information it might adversely affect. Hence, provide the info at the earliest and thereby make any inquiries


----------



## abcbog

vikaschandra said:


> Yes Tia you should update DIBP with the change in the office address. Use the update us section on the immi account. And if available upload the new document.
> 
> Call or email after you have updated them with the new information. In any case if they wish to verify the job episode with the outdated information it might adversely affect. Hence, provide the info at the earliest and thereby make any inquiries


Thanks for your reply.
for which email shall I send this information after submitting to the immiaccount? Shall I attach the new certificate and form 1022?


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for Grant*



Lady$Bird said:


> True. In immitracker also, for 190, the cases which took more than 100 days is much lesser, in the past. Most of the 190 applicants got their Grants in less than 100 days. But I think that is not the case anymore.
> I discussed it with my agent as well. He said, there is no difference in processing timeline for 189 and 190 and the process is comparatively slower in general.
> I dont know till what time we have to wait.


Exactly, It seems most of us who are waiting for more than 3 months, lie under their 25% of the cases which they don't claim to be granted in their claimed time-frame. I wish, that day will come soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

abcbog said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> for which email shall I send this information after submitting to the immiaccount? Shall I attach the new certificate and form 1022?


NO need to email until and unless you have exhausted the quota of 60 files per applicant. Just upload the new document under employment history. 

You can either fill form 1022 and upload on immi account or just use the update us section available on the immi account to provide the change in circumstances


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Hello all,
> I need your advice regarding the below points,
> 1- The 1st contact of the CO was on 14 Dec. '16 and she asked about a letter from my spouse's doctor. I have replied him within the 28 days interval. Till now no more contacts and my application status is 'Assessment in progress'. Shall I send an email to them asking about the status? 'I saw last days various grants after contacting the DIBP
> 
> 2- On of my previous employers has changed the office address and the contacts as well. Accordingly, I got a new experience certificate from the company on the new head letter and new manager's signature. Shall I submit form 1022 informing the CO about this new information and providing the new certificate?
> 
> TIA


as i remember you are yet to do medicals, isnt it ??

upload that new experience certificate, cant you get 1 letter from HR, that will be best


----------



## abcbog

vikaschandra said:


> NO need to email until and unless you have exhausted the quota of 60 files per applicant. Just upload the new document under employment history.
> 
> You can either fill form 1022 and upload on immi account or just use the update us section available on the immi account to provide the change in circumstances


Thanks for your support, I'll do that?


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> as i remember you are yet to do medicals, isnt it ??
> 
> upload that new experience certificate, cant you get 1 letter from HR, that will be best


Thanks Sultan for your support.
Yes, I'm waiting for my wife's x-ray or grant with waiving  Pray for me.
I have an experience certificate with full my duties and manager's signature and email. I'll inform my agent to upload this certificate in conjunction with the form 1022.
In the case of I'd like to email the DIBP just for pushing and nudge, for which email should I send this email?


----------



## Brane

vikaschandra said:


> 1. It is moral obligation.
> 2. You are not doing the right thing by not living up to your commitment given to NSW for which they gave you 5 points and the sponsorship.
> 3. It has to be the first two years.
> 
> Though it is moral obligation which many of the candidates breach in the course of time due to personal reasons it is not advisable to do so. These days the states are getting strict and have seen a couple of cases wherein the applicant was put a question on why he did not fulfill the state commitment during the citizenship application.
> 
> Further it is an individuals choice on the risk he/she is taking


Thanks Vikas for your suggestion..


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thanks Sultan for your support.
> Yes, I'm waiting for my wife's x-ray or grant with waiving  Pray for me.
> I have an experience certificate with full my duties and manager's signature and email. I'll inform my agent to upload this certificate in conjunction with the form 1022.
> In the case of I'd like to email the DIBP just for pushing and nudge, for which email should I send this email?


As I remember you should reply to the mail id from which you rcvd email

[email protected]

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

I Can't access myimmitracker, Is there any problem ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> I Can't access myimmitracker, Is there any problem ?


it is working.. i checked just now


----------



## abcbog

Aus1984 said:


> I Can't access myimmitracker, Is there any problem ?


It seems like that, as I got this message '12:01 AM until 2:15 AM Monday 6th February 2017 AEDT (GMT +11)

The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- ImmiAccount 
- eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship) 
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) 
- My Health Declarations (MHD) 

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause'.


----------



## hari_it_ram

MyImmiTracker might be happy to control ImmiAccount, eLodgement, VEVO and MHD, however, at present they are not.



abcbog said:


> It seems like that, as I got this message '12:01 AM until 2:15 AM Monday 6th February 2017 AEDT (GMT +11)
> 
> The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> - ImmiAccount
> - eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
> - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> - My Health Declarations (MHD)
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause'.


----------



## YankeeD

Guys will there be any delay in granting when there's a second CO contact. 
I've been asked to produce bank statements and salary slips for the past 5 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

crazylankan said:


> Guys will there be any delay in granting when there's a second CO contact.
> I've been asked to produce bank statements and salary slips for the past 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As an evidence of employment?

Yes, it will cause a standard delay of 4-12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

andreyx108b said:


> As an evidence of employment?
> 
> Yes, it will cause a standard delay of 4-12 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes I believe it's taken as an evidence of employment since I claimed points for work experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

We dont have any other way other than to take in as a positive sign. Your case might have a quick grant provided to send them the docs that are requested to validate the salary stuffs.



crazylankan said:


> Guys will there be any delay in granting when there's a second CO contact.
> I've been asked to produce bank statements and salary slips for the past 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

hari_it_ram said:


> We dont have any other way other than to take in a in positive way. Your case might have a quick grant provided to send them the docs that are requested to validate the salary stuffs.




But there's an issue. I don't have any salary slips from 2012 and a few in 2013. Do I need to submit a letter stating the missing slips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

crazylankan said:


> But there's an issue. I don't have any salary slips from 2012 and a few in 2013. Do I need to submit a letter stating the missing slips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Provide substituting evidence, like tax documents, salary certificates, bank statements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

andreyx108b said:


> Provide substituting evidence, like tax documents, salary certificates, bank statements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can I submit a letter from the organization for the months I submit the bank statements as evidence. I'm sorry to annoy you this much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

crazylankan said:


> Can I submit a letter from the organization for the months I submit the bank statements as evidence. I'm sorry to annoy you this much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would assume it should work, maybe an accounting department can provide some evidence in a form of a letter/summary of salary paid for the "payslipless" period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

andreyx108b said:


> I would assume it should work, maybe an accounting department can provide some evidence in a form of a letter/summary of salary paid for the "payslipless" period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks buddy! Appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

87 days and nothing yet. Am I moving towards the 25% application processing bucket??? :frusty::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithun-nz

palz said:


> 87 days and nothing yet. Am I moving towards the 25% application processing bucket??? :frusty::fingerscrossed:


According to MyImmiTracker, only 7 of 32 applicants who applied in the month of November got their visa grants. This means 78% of the people are still in the waiting list. You're not alone. So relax! layball:


----------



## kpandey

Has anyone got a new passport after being granted the visa? I updated my new passport number on Immiaccount and was wondering what the next step would be.


----------



## Lady$Bird

palz said:


> 87 days and nothing yet. Am I moving towards the 25% application processing bucket??? :frusty::fingerscrossed:


I am in the same situation too.  
You are not alone.


----------



## abcbog

Lady$Bird said:


> I am in the same situation too.
> You are not alone.


We have to wait and pray.


----------



## mohefny

Hey everyone, this is my 150th day Since I lodged my Visa 190. 
CO contacted me twice and I submitted all required documents.
Last CO contact 9-11-2016 , which i responded to on same day.

I called them up couple of days ago, they said that "at the moment, there is a huge delay in all visa 190 processing, and all there is to do is wait". 

So regardless your case, chances are it is just delayed, so we all have to wait for our grants 

Good Luck to all.


----------



## Mitul Patel

mohefny said:


> Hey everyone, this is my 150th day Since I lodged my Visa 190.
> CO contacted me twice and I submitted all required documents.
> Last CO contact 9-11-2016 , which i responded to on same day.
> 
> I called them up couple of days ago, they said that "at the moment, there is a huge delay in all visa 190 processing, and all there is to do is wait".
> 
> So regardless your case, chances are it is just delayed, so we all have to wait for our grants
> 
> Good Luck to all.


Ohh....
Thanks for sharing...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

mohefny said:


> Hey everyone, this is my 150th day Since I lodged my Visa 190.
> CO contacted me twice and I submitted all required documents.
> Last CO contact 9-11-2016 , which i responded to on same day.
> 
> I called them up couple of days ago, they said that "at the moment, there is a huge delay in all visa 190 processing, and all there is to do is wait".
> 
> So regardless your case, chances are it is just delayed, so we all have to wait for our grants
> 
> Good Luck to all.


What could be the possible reason for such huge delay. From my perspective I observed and answered:
1. Due to huge number applications - Still what I have gone through is that the
only 3 in 10 cases are getting delayed due to verification and security checks. What about the rest of applications

2. Not providing all required documents-Most of the applicants would provide at first instant or when asked immediately

3. DIBP is delaying the grant because of scarcity in the vacancies due to global economic and political changes. If many skilled migrants are unemployed after reaching Aussie then it impacts global indexes and unemployment rate of the country.

The above all are my assumptions. Experts can correct me if I am in the wrong perspective or your views on such huge delay.


----------



## hari_it_ram

For Point 3, 

Then it should affect 189 as well, why 190 alone? 



rvd said:


> What could be the possible reason for such huge delay. From my perspective I observed and answered:
> 1. Due to huge number applications - Still what I have gone through is that the
> only 3 in 10 cases are getting delayed due to verification and security checks. What about the rest of applications
> 
> 2. Not providing all required documents-Most of the applicants would provide at first instant or when asked immediately
> 
> 3. DIBP is delaying the grant because of scarcity in the vacancies due to global economic and political changes. If many skilled migrants are unemployed after reaching Aussie then it impacts global indexes and unemployment rate of the country.
> 
> The above all are my assumptions. Experts can correct me if I am in the wrong perspective or your views on such huge delay.


----------



## Sandyimmi

mohefny said:


> Hey everyone, this is my 150th day Since I lodged my Visa 190.
> CO contacted me twice and I submitted all required documents.
> Last CO contact 9-11-2016 , which i responded to on same day.
> 
> I called them up couple of days ago, they said that "at the moment, there is a huge delay in all visa 190 processing, and all there is to do is wait".
> 
> So regardless your case, chances are it is just delayed, so we all have to wait for our grants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to all.


Its more than 240 days for me..may I know which number u called? N what time?


----------



## 1350105

mohefny said:


> Hey everyone, this is my 150th day Since I lodged my Visa 190.
> CO contacted me twice and I submitted all required documents.
> Last CO contact 9-11-2016 , which i responded to on same day.
> 
> I called them up couple of days ago, they said that "at the moment, there is a huge delay in all visa 190 processing, and all there is to do is wait".
> 
> So regardless your case, chances are it is just delayed, so we all have to wait for our grants
> 
> Good Luck to all.



Which office did you call? If Adelaide please provide the number you used.


----------



## mohefny

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Which office did you call? If Adelaide please provide the number you used.


+61131881

It is a common call center for both offices.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> For Point 3,
> 
> Then it should affect 189 as well, why 190 alone?


I do not have any specific answer. Since by seeing the no. of people waiting for long and the response "Huge delay in processing" I am assuming in that way. DIBP might have their set of practice, which is considering 189 applicants are more deserved than 190 because of the points.

Honestly my real wait is yet to begin since I have lodged my 190 application(so far in the received status) before 25 days only. By seeing the trend I am assuming all myself.

I am very much worried about employment verification only. If the employer is not responding where it will lead. 

Lets see where it all leads for me and all.


----------



## 1350105

mohefny said:


> Hey everyone, this is my 150th day Since I lodged my Visa 190.
> CO contacted me twice and I submitted all required documents.
> Last CO contact 9-11-2016 , which i responded to on same day.
> 
> I called them up couple of days ago, they said that "at the moment, there is a huge delay in all visa 190 processing, and all there is to do is wait".
> 
> So regardless your case, chances are it is just delayed, so we all have to wait for our grants
> 
> Good Luck to all.





mohefny said:


> +61131881
> 
> It is a common call center for both offices.


Thanks.


----------



## Lady$Bird

What if we cant make the initial entry before the IED due to some reason ?
Is there a way we can intimate DIBP about the same and get an extension ?


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi All,
I saw a post in one of the immigration forums. The applicants who lodged around April 2016, got a delay email from DIBP by June 2016 , saying that 

"The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year".

Has anyone heard of this situation before ? Any thought ?


----------



## gonnabeexpat

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I saw a post in one of the immigration forums. The applicants who lodged around April 2016, got a delay email from DIBP by June 2016 , saying that
> 
> "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year".
> 
> Has anyone heard of this situation before ? Any thought ?


 what do they mean? This is the first time iam hearing about this.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

mohefny said:


> Miranda Zvidza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which office did you call? If Adelaide please provide the number you used.
> 
> 
> 
> +61131881
> 
> It is a common call center for both offices.
Click to expand...

Is this number complete? It says invalid number when dialled..


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> What if we cant make the initial entry before the IED due to some reason ?
> Is there a way we can intimate DIBP about the same and get an extension ?


in rare cases they give a waiver like

1. extremely short time to arrange travel Eg 1 week
2. pregnant traveler
3. school exam of child


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi All,
> I saw a post in one of the immigration forums. The applicants who lodged around April 2016, got a delay email from DIBP by June 2016 , saying that
> 
> "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2015-2016 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year".
> 
> Has anyone heard of this situation before ? Any thought ?


yes, we have been through that phase

it happened in May/June 2016 and grants started flowing in July


----------



## sultan_azam

kpandey said:


> Has anyone got a new passport after being granted the visa? I updated my new passport number on Immiaccount and was wondering what the next step would be.


check VEVo on thursday/friday, it should reflect new passport number

if not then drop an email on [email protected]


----------



## rvd

sultan_azam said:


> yes, we have been through that phase
> 
> it happened in May/June 2016 and grants started flowing in July


May be this year the said phase started very early that may be the reason for delay in 190 grants. Hope everyone get their grants soon especially for the people who are waiting for longer period.

All the best to all.


----------



## rahul13021979

2.4.2. Days!!!
God only knows what's happening...
And the worst bit is, there is no way of contacting them and asking them for an update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> May be this year the said phase started very early that may be the reason for delay in 190 grants. Hope everyone get their grants soon especially for the people who are waiting for longer period.
> 
> All the best to all.


yes, i wish every1 waiting for long get their visa soon


----------



## Lady$Bird

rvd said:


> May be this year the said phase started very early that may be the reason for delay in 190 grants. Hope everyone get their grants soon especially for the people who are waiting for longer period.
> 
> All the best to all.


Is it like, they stopped issuing 190 grants completely for this year ?


----------



## Vikassk21

Hi Guys,

I got the employment verification call today morning 9:10 AM from Aus High commission New Delhi.

Questions asked:
1. Name
2. DOB
3. Visa category which I have applied for
4. Graduation : Date of completion and Discipline 
5. Date of Employment start / End of 1 company.
6. Date of Employment Start / End of Present company.
7. Roles of Responsibilities in any one of the company. 
8. If I have any other dependent added in Visa Application.
9. Name of Dependant
10. He asked me if he is can call me back in case any further details are required.

Thanks all and wish me luck. 

I sincerely pray and wish each one of u guys get the grant ASAP. Best of luck.


----------



## Rajaastha

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the employment verification call today morning 9:10 AM from Aus High commission New Delhi.
> 
> Questions asked:
> 1. Name
> 2. DOB
> 3. Visa category which I have applied for
> 4. Graduation : Date of completion and Discipline
> 5. Date of Employment start / End of 1 company.
> 6. Date of Employment Start / End of Present company.
> 7. Roles of Responsibilities in any one of the company.
> 8. If I have any other dependent added in Visa Application.
> 9. Name of Dependant
> 10. He asked me if he is can call me back in case any further details are required.
> 
> Thanks all and wish me luck.
> 
> I sincerely pray and wish each one of u guys get the grant ASAP. Best of luck.


Check with the employer ,for me they immediately called my manager after my call.

All the very best


----------



## sultan_azam

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the employment verification call today morning 9:10 AM from Aus High commission New Delhi.
> 
> Questions asked:
> 1. Name
> 2. DOB
> 3. Visa category which I have applied for
> 4. Graduation : Date of completion and Discipline
> 5. Date of Employment start / End of 1 company.
> 6. Date of Employment Start / End of Present company.
> 7. Roles of Responsibilities in any one of the company.
> 8. If I have any other dependent added in Visa Application.
> 9. Name of Dependant
> 10. He asked me if he is can call me back in case any further details are required.
> 
> Thanks all and wish me luck.
> 
> I sincerely pray and wish each one of u guys get the grant ASAP. Best of luck.


good luck Vikas


----------



## Vikassk21

I am presently jobless and waiting for the grant. Informed the same over the call to Emp verification call. I did tell him that I have notified DIBP that I have quit my job by uploading Form 1022 and my service and employment reference copy. He said thats fine. 

I have mailed my employers that they might get a call.


----------



## Rajaastha

Vikassk21 said:


> I am presently jobless and waiting for the grant. Informed the same over the call to Emp verification call. I did tell him that I have notified DIBP that I have quit my job by uploading Form 1022 and my service and employment reference copy. He said thats fine.
> 
> I have mailed my employers that they might get a call.


OK,great.

Pray that we all get grant soon.


----------



## pipebritop

Lady$Bird said:


> Is it like, they stopped issuing 190 grants completely for this year ?


What are you talking about. There are some people receiving their grants in a few weeks. I think every case is different and maybe it depends on your country of origin, occupation and stuff like that. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the employment verification call today morning 9:10 AM from Aus High commission New Delhi.
> 
> Questions asked:
> 1. Name
> 2. DOB
> 3. Visa category which I have applied for
> 4. Graduation : Date of completion and Discipline
> 5. Date of Employment start / End of 1 company.
> 6. Date of Employment Start / End of Present company.
> 7. Roles of Responsibilities in any one of the company.
> 8. If I have any other dependent added in Visa Application.
> 9. Name of Dependant
> 10. He asked me if he is can call me back in case any further details are required.
> 
> Thanks all and wish me luck.
> 
> I sincerely pray and wish each one of u guys get the grant ASAP. Best of luck.


Best of luck.


----------



## Rajaastha

gaudit24 said:


> Thanks everyone for kind suggestion. It's just that I don't understand what complexity i have entered into. Now keeping them updated with everything is also becoming cumbersome.
> 
> I have kept myself cool & everyday passes thinking i will get a grant one day but not getting a single communication from them till this date is un understandable. Will do all the suggestions given by seniors here. Will put up a feedback on the website if that helps move something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you complained on DIBP site?

If not plz...


----------



## rvd

Vikassk21 said:


> I am presently jobless and waiting for the grant. Informed the same over the call to Emp verification call. I did tell him that I have notified DIBP that I have quit my job by uploading Form 1022 and my service and employment reference copy. He said thats fine.
> 
> I have mailed my employers that they might get a call.


Your visa will be granted soon as employment verification is done. This are positive rays that your grant is not far away.

All the best.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi Rajaastha,

Yes, I did complain on the DIBP website, but yet not have received any response from them. Even I have emailed on the [email protected], but yet I have not received any response from either of them.

I am just hoping, something comes up soon to hear from them. I am just waiting & waiting.


----------



## rvd

Lady$Bird said:


> Is it like, they stopped issuing 190 grants completely for this year ?


They might not have stopped completely but may issue grants very less frequently till this June. Those less issuing grants might not have updated on the forums that leads us to think they stopped issuing grants.

Hope all get their grants very soon.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Vikassk21 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the employment verification call today morning 9:10 AM from Aus High commission New Delhi.
> 
> Questions asked:
> 1. Name
> 2. DOB
> 3. Visa category which I have applied for
> 4. Graduation : Date of completion and Discipline
> 5. Date of Employment start / End of 1 company.
> 6. Date of Employment Start / End of Present company.
> 7. Roles of Responsibilities in any one of the company.
> 8. If I have any other dependent added in Visa Application.
> 9. Name of Dependant
> 10. He asked me if he is can call me back in case any further details are required.
> 
> Thanks all and wish me luck.
> 
> I sincerely pray and wish each one of u guys get the grant ASAP. Best of luck.


That is something positive. Congrats Vikas.
How many companies have you worked for before ? Have you provided R&R declaration letters from your previous managers ?


----------



## Lady$Bird

rvd said:


> They might not have stopped completely but may issue grants very less frequently till this June. Those less issuing grants might not have updated on the forums that leads us to think they stopped issuing grants.
> 
> Hope all get their grants very soon.


One grant was reported today in immitracker and Vikas also reported an Employment Verification. So, it is sure that they haven't stopped it completely. As you said, the process may be crazy slow. Lets all hope for the best.


----------



## Vikassk21

rvd said:


> Your visa will be granted soon as employment verification is done. This are positive rays that your grant is not far away.
> 
> All the best.


Thank u so much dost. 
I am feeling a lot of positivity W.R.T my application.Trust me guys Positive Vibes do help us.

I got up by 8 15 AM and had a positive feeling today. I usually cut the numbers which start from "+91 11" thinking they are spammers but something made me receive this call and I was so lucky that it was from High commission.


----------



## Vikassk21

Lady$Bird said:


> That is something positive. Congrats Vikas.
> How many companies have you worked for before ? Have you provided R&R declaration letters from your previous managers ?


I have worked for 2 organisations [3 years + 3 Years] . I have not provided R n R but provided SD from my co-workers /leads from both the organisations. 

I guess providing SD made me go through the employment verification. Just a wild guess, not sure.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Vikassk21 said:


> I have worked for 2 organisations [3 years + 3 Years] . I have not provided R n R but provided SD from my co-workers /leads from both the organisations.
> 
> I guess providing SD made me go through the employment verification. Just a wild guess, not sure.


I am worried because I haven't provided SD. I have given the one I used for ACS to my agent but he didn't upload it saying that it will complicate things unnecessarily. The CO didn't ask me for it either (till now). I am just wondering how the employment verification will happen in my case.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Vikassk21 said:


> Thank u so much dost.
> I am feeling a lot of positivity W.R.T my application.Trust me guys Positive Vibes do help us.
> 
> I got up by 8 15 AM and had a positive feeling today. I usually cut the numbers which start from "+91 11" thinking they are spammers but something made me receive this call and I was so lucky that it was from High commission.


You have already spread those vibes to us.


----------



## humbleman1580

Vikassk21 said:


> I have worked for 2 organisations [3 years + 3 Years] . I have not provided R n R but provided SD from my co-workers /leads from both the organisations.
> 
> I guess providing SD made me go through the employment verification. Just a wild guess, not sure.


I have worked with five companies but vetases considered four only because of initial 2.5 years exemption issue. Out of four I had given statutory declarations from three ex colleagues and one reference letter from my present employer:
Query 1: Does three statuary declarations create any problem in the process of getting grant.
Query 2: Does these many change of jobs is problematic?

Experts comments please

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Vikassk21 said:


> Thank u so much dost.
> I am feeling a lot of positivity W.R.T my application.Trust me guys Positive Vibes do help us.
> 
> I got up by 8 15 AM and had a positive feeling today. I usually cut the numbers which start from "+91 11" thinking they are spammers but something made me receive this call and I was so lucky that it was from High commission.


Absolutely right when we have a positive vibes and luck is in favor things will automatically happens even we do things perfectly as you answered the call.

Hope the dawn is just to come.


----------



## Vikassk21

Lady$Bird said:


> I am worried because I haven't provided SD. I have given the one I used for ACS to my agent but he didn't upload it saying that it will complicate things unnecessarily. The CO didn't ask me for it either (till now). I am just wondering how the employment verification will happen in my case.


I suggest, just keep the application as it is. Don't upload anything new unless until asked for. They have your number and they will call you. They will record the call is what I heard [I was not told that the call is getting recorded]. The recording will be sent to the CO and based on that CO will make a final decision. 

I suggest you memorize your Roles and Responsibilities which U have mentioned over SD for ACS. Speak casually and don't speak as if u are reading from the document.


----------



## Vikassk21

humbleman1580 said:


> I have worked with five companies but vetases considered four only because of initial 2.5 years exemption issue. Out of four I had given statutory declarations from three ex colleagues and one reference letter from my present employer:
> Query 1: Does three statuary declarations create any problem in the process of getting grant.
> Query 2: Does these many change of jobs is problematic?
> 
> Experts comments please
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Sultan_Azam, Keeda, Hari_IT_Ram these are the guys who can help with above queries.
I am just a beginner so I don't want to give any false information.


----------



## rvd

Lady$Bird said:


> I am worried because I haven't provided SD. I have given the one I used for ACS to my agent but he didn't upload it saying that it will complicate things unnecessarily. The CO didn't ask me for it either (till now). I am just wondering how the employment verification will happen in my case.


My case is similar to you for some extend. I have 4 employments, for 2 employments I have provided R n R letters from Managers. But in my case my agent uploaded the letter that I used for ACS for the current employment. Later agent told the same as your agent that it will become complicate since I have uploaded SD for reference letter and request not to consider the previous employment reference letter (regarding this I have already posted).

This is only part I am worrying too much about the employment verification.

Let us see.


----------



## humbleman1580

Vikassk21 said:


> Sultan_Azam, Keeda, Hari_IT_Ram these are the guys who can help with above queries.
> I am just a beginner so I don't want to give any false information.


Thanks. Any comments from mentioned experts please

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> I have worked with five companies but vetases considered four only because of initial 2.5 years exemption issue. Out of four I had given statutory declarations from three ex colleagues and one reference letter from my present employer:
> Query 1: Does three statuary declarations create any problem in the process of getting grant.
> Query 2: Does these many change of jobs is problematic?
> 
> Experts comments please
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


From my understandings
1. Statuary declarations will not create any problem in the process of getting grant as long as we are genuine but may get delayed because of verification.
2. Again the same as 1, if they go for verification it may take time to get clearance for each employment.

I remember your case is still in the Received status after many months that may be because of verification since if they require any additional document they would have contacted.

What are all other supporting documents you have provided.

Let the experts put their valuable comment on it.


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> From my understandings
> 1. Statuary declarations will not create any problem in the process of getting grant as long as we are genuine but may get delayed because of verification.
> 2. Again the same as 1, if they go for verification it may take time to get clearance for each employment.
> 
> Let the experts put their valuable comment on it.


So does that mean CO will verify each and every employment? Or they do it randomly?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> From my understandings
> 1. Statuary declarations will not create any problem in the process of getting grant as long as we are genuine but may get delayed because of verification.
> 2. Again the same as 1, if they go for verification it may take time to get clearance for each employment.
> 
> I remember your case is still in the Received status after many months that may be because of verification since if they require any additional document they would have contacted.
> 
> What are all other supporting documents you have provided.
> 
> Let the experts put their valuable comment on it.


Thanks rvd. My case is under Assessment from past five months. I provided all the salary slips and bank statements that I have from my past employers.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

rvd said:


> Vikassk21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am presently jobless and waiting for the grant. Informed the same over the call to Emp verification call. I did tell him that I have notified DIBP that I have quit my job by uploading Form 1022 and my service and employment reference copy. He said thats fine.
> 
> I have mailed my employers that they might get a call.
> 
> 
> 
> Your visa will be granted soon as employment verification is done. This are positive rays that your grant is not far away.
> 
> All the best.
Click to expand...

Not to disappoint you but my employment verification was done 3 months back and still no hope...


----------



## rvd

sat123 said:


> Not to disappoint you but my employment verification was done 3 months back and still no hope...


Nothing to disappoint, you are saying the fact. As we all know case to case timeline get differs and we have seen many people got their grants in couple of weeks or couple of months after the employment verification. Staying positive is always gives us more energy.

By God's grace you and all will get their grants very soon.


----------



## vikaschandra

humbleman1580 said:


> So does that mean CO will verify each and every employment? Or they do it randomly?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Could be all or only one or none depends on the Documents thatbhas been provided and the CO as well


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> So does that mean CO will verify each and every employment? Or they do it randomly?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


They do it randomly this is what other experts shared earlier. For some people they check the current employment and for someone they check only previous employments. Except the CO no one can tell us what will happened with this verification.

Hope for the best.


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks rvd. My case is under Assessment from past five months. I provided all the salary slips and bank statements that I have from my past employers.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Hope everything should be OK that is why they did not contact you. Have you imported your application and confirmed the status.

Stay positive and you will get yours very soon.


----------



## hari_it_ram

humbleman1580 said:


> I have worked with five companies but vetases considered four only because of initial 2.5 years exemption issue. Out of four I had given statutory declarations from three ex colleagues and one reference letter from my present employer:
> Query 1: Does three statuary declarations create any problem in the process of getting grant.
> Query 2: Does these many change of jobs is problematic?
> 
> Experts comments please
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




My manager claimed 15 points for experience and provided two SD to cover the entire 15points, yet no verification call. So it all depends on the docs you provide to justify your claim and the confident CO has on your file. 

For second point, even if you had 10 job changes, DIBP will not worry about that since it's the head ache of the employer who is going to hire you. DIBP is more concerned about the claims made by you and proofs' you provide to justify that.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> I have worked with five companies but vetases considered four only because of initial 2.5 years exemption issue. Out of four I had given statutory declarations from three ex colleagues and one reference letter from my present employer:
> Query 1: Does three statuary declarations create any problem in the process of getting grant.
> Query 2: Does these many change of jobs is problematic?
> 
> Experts comments please
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


q 1 - it shouldnt be a problem untill it is verified affirmatively 

q 2 - changing job is a normal process in one's life and grant wont be affected, it could be delayed a bit but not affected


----------



## glimmerman

*PR visa application for new-born*

Hello Everyone,
I had informed you fantastic people last month that My wife and I finally got awarded with PR. I will use this opportunity again to offer my heartfelt gratitude to the guidance and help provided by people in this group who now seem more like a family.
I am back seeking help on one more query.
My wife and I received our PR on 14th Dec. My wife is expecting with the due date 18th Feb. I have been researching on how to go about procuring PR for our would-be kid. I understand : Getting Birth certificate--> Getting passport-->Apply for Australian PR for our kid is the usual route to take. 

will I need to "sponsor" my kid's visa? will That be a PR visa I should go for? Is there an option of procuring a temporary visa for him/her (Tourist/dependent etc) and then taking him with us to Australia and apply for a PR from there? Any kind of advice and suggestion is welcome.

Just to add: My wife and I will be going to Australia to get our visa validated in March. But we plan to migrate to Australia not until Sep/Oct this year - hopefully with our kid! 

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> So does that mean CO will verify each and every employment? Or they do it randomly?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


they do it randomly...


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> They do it randomly this is what other experts shared earlier. For some people they check the current employment and for someone they check only previous employments. Except the CO no one can tell us what will happened with this verification.
> 
> Hope for the best.


agree


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> q 1 - it shouldnt be a problem untill it is verified affirmatively
> 
> q 2 - changing job is a normal process in one's life and grant wont be affected, it could be delayed a bit but not affected


Thanks. May God give all of us grant soon.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

hari_it_ram said:


> My manager claimed 15 points for experience and provided two SD to cover the entire 15points, yet no verification call. So it all depends on the docs you provide to justify your claim and the confident CO has on your file.
> 
> For second point, even if you had 10 job changes, DIBP will not worry about that since it's the head ache of the employer who is going to hire you. DIBP is more concerned about the claims made by you and proofs' you provide to justify that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks. Although, every statement in my SD is true,still multiple SDS make me skeptical

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> Hope everything should be OK that is why they did not contact you. Have you imported your application and confirmed the status.
> 
> Stay positive and you will get yours very soon.


Thanks. I created a mirror account to keep an eye. Hope to get something positive for all of us

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## divyeshpatel

*Visa subclass 190 SS NSW 2339 category*

Hi,

I applied in visa subclass 190 for NSW in 2339 in January 2017 with 55+5 points. can anyone tell me what will be the chance of getting invitation.

Thanks


----------



## Mbhasin

divyeshpatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in visa subclass 190 for NSW in 2339 in January 2017 with 55+5 points. can anyone tell me what will be the chance of getting invitation.
> 
> Thanks


it can be next month or it can take more then 3 months, right now everybody is waiting ,

good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 1350105

Dear all,

Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.

My time lines were like this:
Financial Investment Manager ACT

Visa lodged 23 November 2016
CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
Replied CO 2 December 2016
Grant 7 Feb 2017
Enter by 23 November 2017


----------



## humbleman1580

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


Congrats

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


Many Congrats..!!


----------



## rvd

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


Congratulations and All the best.

Thank you for sharing here.


----------



## Melodies7788

rvd said:


> They do it randomly this is what other experts shared earlier. For some people they check the current employment and for someone they check only previous employments. Except the CO no one can tell us what will happened with this verification.
> 
> Hope for the best.



I got the same doubt regarding the working experience, so if i claim 5 points of aus working exp and provide all my documentation such as pay slip, tax etc. there is still a possibility CO gonna contact my employer? so how if my employer is uncontactable?

thanksss


----------



## Melodies7788

divyeshpatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied in visa subclass 190 for NSW in 2339 in January 2017 with 55+5 points. can anyone tell me what will be the chance of getting invitation.
> 
> Thanks



Well, as far as I know for 190 should be minimum point 60 right? so if got 55 point still can apply this visa?


----------



## rvd

Melodies7788 said:


> I got the same doubt regarding the working experience, so if i claim 5 points of aus working exp and provide all my documentation such as pay slip, tax etc. there is still a possibility CO gonna contact my employer? so how if my employer is uncontactable?
> 
> thanksss


I am also having the same question slightly in a different way. If employer is not responding then what will happen. I assume if CO initiates to verify the employment then if employer is unreachable or not responded then case will be on hold till he gets the confirmation.

I feel this could be one of the possible reason to get more delay in grant.


----------



## Mbhasin

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


Good , congratulations


----------



## rvd

Melodies7788 said:


> Well, as far as I know for 190 should be minimum point 60 right? so if got 55 point still can apply this visa?


60 points including state award 5 points. So he has 55 with other criteria and 5 points will be added once NSW approves nomination.


----------



## sultan_azam

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


congratulations...


----------



## feeroz

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017



Congrats mate......

Does employment verification happened in your case??


----------



## Melodies7788

rvd said:


> 60 points including state award 5 points. So he has 55 with other criteria and 5 points will be added once NSW approves nomination.



thanksss to answer the question as one of my fren confuse whether he can apply for 190 if only got 55 as in website said need 60. 

Thanksss to clarify.


----------



## Melodies7788

feeroz said:


> Congrats mate......
> 
> Does employment verification happened in your case??


Got the same question hehe....


----------



## feeroz

Melodies7788 said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate......
> 
> Does employment verification happened in your case??
> 
> 
> 
> Got the same question hehe....
Click to expand...


Cheers ?


----------



## arnav12

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017




Congrats dear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788

feeroz said:


> Cheers ?


cheers


----------



## divyeshpatel

Thanks. Hopping to get it early.


----------



## adckbj88

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


Congrats, however I have a wuestion, why wud u not do ur medicals in advance when u know these are mandatory requirements? As this delays the whole pricess


----------



## andreyx108b

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b

adckbj88 said:


> Congrats, however I have a wuestion, why wud u not do ur medicals in advance when u know these are mandatory requirements? As this delays the whole pricess


It will move IDE, therefore some members wait for CO to request it.


----------



## 1350105

feeroz said:


> Congrats mate......
> 
> Does employment verification happened in your case??


No it didnt' happen.


----------



## abcbog

Miranda Zvidza said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just to inform you all that I got my grant today the 7th of February.
> 
> My time lines were like this:
> Financial Investment Manager ACT
> 
> Visa lodged 23 November 2016
> CO contact 30 November 2016- requesting for medicals and spouse proof of english.
> Replied CO 2 December 2016
> Grant 7 Feb 2017
> Enter by 23 November 2017


Congratulations!


----------



## rohi1718

glimmerman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I had informed you fantastic people last month that My wife and I finally got awarded with PR. I will use this opportunity again to offer my heartfelt gratitude to the guidance and help provided by people in this group who now seem more like a family.
> I am back seeking help on one more query.
> My wife and I received our PR on 14th Dec. My wife is expecting with the due date 18th Feb. I have been researching on how to go about procuring PR for our would-be kid. I understand : Getting Birth certificate--> Getting passport-->Apply for Australian PR for our kid is the usual route to take.
> 
> will I need to "sponsor" my kid's visa? will That be a PR visa I should go for? Is there an option of procuring a temporary visa for him/her (Tourist/dependent etc) and then taking him with us to Australia and apply for a PR from there? Any kind of advice and suggestion is welcome.
> 
> Just to add: My wife and I will be going to Australia to get our visa validated in March. But we plan to migrate to Australia not until Sep/Oct this year - hopefully with our kid!
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.


As far as i know if you would have choose to go to Aus in Dec/Jan and deliver baby there, Baby would have by default Aus citizen and being a PR i think cost of delivery would have been nominal in Gov. hospital.

But as per current situation, after delivery you would need to contact dibp on VEVO and update baby passport. There may not be need to apply for PR again (new born are exempted from the process) As they already know about pregnancy.

I will wait for seniors member for more details if i am missing something.


----------



## feeroz

Miranda Zvidza said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate......
> 
> Does employment verification happened in your case??
> 
> 
> 
> No it didnt' happen.
Click to expand...


Ok many many congrats ... enjoy your grant now.......


----------



## omoAussie

Singh85 said:


> Guys, here my wait of Grant ends. With the grace of God, I with my family have received GRANT.
> Thanks to everyone here.
> 
> My timeline
> March 2015: PTE 1st attempt
> April 2015: PTE 2nd attempt with 69 each
> December 2015 : IELTS (8,8,8,6) For Engineers Australia (From April till october I was unaware that EA donot accept PTE.
> January 2016: EA assessment positive
> January 2016: EOI 190 NSW with 55+5 and didnot get invited
> July 2016: EOI 190 SA and invited
> Visa Lodged :9 Aug 2016
> CO contacted: 31 Aug 2016
> WAIT WAIT WAIT
> GRANT :25 January 2016
> IED: 18 July 2017


Great!
Congratulations!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## omoAussie

Mogzee said:


> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17


Congratulations!!!!
Please what is the meaning of IED?

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## omoAussie

dreamsanj said:


> Hari,
> 
> Well there are 2 things.. States sponsorship and Regional Sponsorship. No Territory.
> 
> When You get your visa grant (190 in this case) you can land in any state ( Say you get NSW.. you can make a validation trip to Perth and come back.. Airasia Flight to Perth was 10k when my friend planned a short trip and got his grant regulraised)
> 
> Now about working.. you have to stay in the state 2 years and work a min of 1 year.
> Many times these are moral obligation and not legal binding.. if you get a work offer in different region you can write to that sates body and seek permission.. explain situation and move.. But thats states decision to let you go or not.
> 
> you can make validation trip and search job from here. you have next 4 years to go there anyway.. so first 2 years you have to be in that region and then move on ( but seeking job sitting at cozy bed of your house is little difficult unless lord bramha wrote your luck with all the time in the world and in golden ink..)


Hello dreamsanj,
About validation trip, does it have to be to the state that nominated you or any state/region in Australia? Thanks!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

omoAussie said:


> Mogzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> Please what is the meaning of IED?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Initial Entry Date ... you must enter Australia before that date....


----------



## andreyx108b

omoAussie said:


> Hello dreamsanj,
> About validation trip, does it have to be to the state that nominated you or any state/region in Australia? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk




No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126

Dear Sir / madam,

Where we can see next invite round on DIBP website..???


----------



## adckbj88

feeroz said:


> omoAussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> Please what is the meaning of IED?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Initial Entry Date ... you must enter Australia before that date....
Click to expand...

One more query on IED, is it mandatory for entire family to entrr on or b4 IED or if only Primary applicant does it covers for the rest? And they can enter later


----------



## Mbhasin

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir / madam,
> 
> Where we can see next invite round on DIBP website..???


Under invitation round

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## feeroz

adckbj88 said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omoAussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally the golden mail has arrived. Me and my wife have received the mail on 23rd January 2017. It says Finalized. Granted. The golden words i waited to here for two years since I had started the journey. I will be landing in sydney in March. It would be helpful if I could get in touch with you guys who are onshore for better guidance. This group has been really helpful and supportive. Feeling blessed. Wish all others who are awaiting grant best of luck. Hope to see all you guys in Australia soon. I have added my timelines below for your reference. Guys also if anyone has any job opportunities in accounting or auditing or business analysis or project management then please do let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mogzee:
> Following are my time lines.
> SOL Code: 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Vetassess result: 24-Nov-15
> PTE: 19-Feb-16
> EOI lodged: 20-Feb-16
> State Sponsorship: NSW
> Invitation: 25-Feb-16
> Medical & PCC: 12-Apr-16
> Visa Lodged: 14-Apr-16
> CO Contacted: 24-May-16
> Replied to CO: 25-May-16
> Visa Grant: 23-Jan-17
> IED: 21-Mar-17
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> Please what is the meaning of IED?
> 
> Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Initial Entry Date ... you must enter Australia before that date....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more query on IED, is it mandatory for entire family to entrr on or b4 IED or if only Primary applicant does it covers for the rest? And they can enter later
Click to expand...

It is mandatory for all the applicants who got grants before IED to validate visa... 

Regards


----------



## immigrant589

*granted*

Just received the Grant email. Alhamdolilah very happy on a speedy grant

EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
Invitation = 29 July 2016
Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
Nomination = 22 August 2016
Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
Medical = 29 Nov 2016
CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016

Grant = 8 Feb 2016


----------



## Brane

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016


Congrats on your grant. Which code?


----------



## rvd

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016


That is really a great news to begin a day.. Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## feeroz

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016



Congratulations.....

What was your co queries? Do you claim employment points? Any employment verification in that case???


----------



## immigrant589

feeroz said:


> Congratulations.....
> 
> What was your co queries? Do you claim employment points? Any employment verification in that case???


required additional documents for 2 of my job experiences, I was very worried as I dont have enough documentation for the first job but no verification done for my case and It was quite simple and straight. For job 2 and 3 i uploaded bank statements and a few salary slips and tax certificates and claimed 15 points for experiences


----------



## rvd

feeroz said:


> It is mandatory for all the applicants who got grants before IED to validate visa...
> 
> Regards


Yes, but if we have some valid reasons (such as pregnancy, children exam, etc) and IED is very closer to the grant then we can request CO/DIBP to extend the IED date finally it is DIBP's discretion to extend or not.

Let us wait for more comments from the experts..


----------



## humbleman1580

immigrant589 said:


> required additional documents for 2 of my job experiences, I was very worried as I dont have enough documentation for the first job but no verification done for my case and It was quite simple and straight. For job 2 and 3 i uploaded bank statements and a few salary slips and tax certificates and claimed 15 points for experiences


Congrats


Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

immigrant589 said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.....
> 
> What was your co queries? Do you claim employment points? Any employment verification in that case???
> 
> 
> 
> required additional documents for 2 of my job experiences, I was very worried as I dont have enough documentation for the first job but no verification done for my case and It was quite simple and straight. For job 2 and 3 i uploaded bank statements and a few salary slips and tax certificates and claimed 15 points for experiences
Click to expand...


Ok many congrats again.... you have pass through the tunnel with sunshine at the end...


----------



## yousufkhan

Hi All,

I received positive response from ACS on 25th January 2017 while I filed on 12th January. I have filed my EOI on 29th of January 2017 for 189 Independent subclass as well 190 State Nominated subclass, as I feel that the pro rata for my Code 263111 is depleting & after last round of EOI I think there are less than 200 visas are left.

Do you guys reckon that may I have any chance in 189 subclass?


----------



## abcbog

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email. Alhamdolilah very happy on a speedy grant
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016


Mabrouk (Congratulations)


----------



## rvd

Please refer the below link of invitation round results of Jan 18

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-january-2017-round-results.aspx

According to this upto 26-Nov-2016 EOI's are invited whereas in the previous Jan 4 round up to 20-Nov-2016 EOI's are invited for 2631 category.

How much is your total points on 189.

With this trend, I assume, you may get yours by Mar or Apr rounds if are having 65 points. Since DIBP follows prorata for ICT codes and I feel you may get yours in this year quota.

All the best..

Other senior experts please comment on this.




yousufkhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received positive response from ACS on 25th January 2017 while I filed on 12th January. I have filed my EOI on 29th of January 2017 for 189 Independent subclass as well 190 State Nominated subclass, as I feel that the pro rata for my Code 263111 is depleting & after last round of EOI I think there are less than 200 visas are left.
> 
> Do you guys reckon that may I have any chance in 189 subclass?


----------



## glimmerman

Hi Rohi1718,
Thank for your feedsback, bro! It's heartening to know that the new born baby are exempt from the PR process. Any idea as to up to what age?? Well, I am researching at my own end anyway..
Will surely update the passport details on vevo for my kid when I have one.
Here's wishing you a speedy grant!
Cheers!


----------



## Mitul Patel

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan

rvd said:


> Please refer the below link of invitation round results of Jan 18
> 
> 
> According to this upto 26-Nov-2016 EOI's are invited whereas in the previous Jan 4 round up to 20-Nov-2016 EOI's are invited for 2631 category.
> 
> How much is your total points on 189.
> 
> With this trend, I assume, you may get yours by Mar or Apr rounds if are having 65 points. Since DIBP follows prorata for ICT codes and I feel you may get yours in this year quota.
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Other senior experts please comment on this.



Hey! Thanks for replying...

Yes, I have 65 points for 189 category(Age=30 points, Education=15 points, Experience=10 points and English Proficiency=10 points)
But I am worried that there are a few vacancies left in 189 quota, so I have filed EOI for 190 category as well which will make my points to 70.


----------



## arnav12

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email. Alhamdolilah very happy on a speedy grant
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016




Congrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email. Alhamdolilah very happy on a speedy grant
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

yousufkhan said:


> Hey! Thanks for replying...
> 
> Yes, I have 65 points for 189 category(Age=30 points, Education=15 points, Experience=10 points and English Proficiency=10 points)
> But I am worried that there are a few vacancies left in 189 quota, so I have filed EOI for 190 category as well which will make my points to 70.


Pray and Hope for the best. Wait for other experts comments.

If you are desperate to get invite soon then you can try to break the barrier of 79+ in PTE if possible that will make your chances very high and you don't need to wait more.

All the best.. You will get yours soon.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations bro !! 



immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email. Alhamdolilah very happy on a speedy grant
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016


----------



## aminn_524

Hi guys, 
My assessment by ACS is as follow :

Your Master of Science in Software Engineering from Stafordshire University completed March
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from Islamic Azad University completed February 2011
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.

as you see my bachelor was assessed as associate degree, but I want to submit my EOI by my master, so my question is that do I still get 15 points ? if so, how should I fill up the EOI should I mention my education background as bachelor in the form?


----------



## sultan_azam

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir / madam,
> 
> Where we can see next invite round on DIBP website..???


see this for invitation rounds https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## sultan_azam

adckbj88 said:


> One more query on IED, is it mandatory for entire family to entrr on or b4 IED or if only Primary applicant does it covers for the rest? And they can enter later


all those who got visa must enter Australia before the mentioned date


----------



## sultan_azam

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email. Alhamdolilah very happy on a speedy grant
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016



congratulations... enjoy the moment


----------



## yousufkhan

rvd said:


> Pray and Hope for the best. Wait for other experts comments.
> 
> If you are desperate to get invite soon then you can try to break the barrier of 79+ in PTE if possible that will make your chances very high and you don't need to wait more.
> 
> All the best.. You will get yours soon.



Hey! I give IELTS not PTE. And I am able to claim 10 points(7+ in each band) after attempting 2nd time & honestly I don't think I can improve my score anymore.

What I am expecting now is that I will be selected in 190 subclass after elimination of allotted quotas of 189 subclass. And I just have to wait and wait....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Anyways thanks a lot for your wishes and prayers (Y)


----------



## sultan_azam

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> My assessment by ACS is as follow :
> 
> Your Master of Science in Software Engineering from Stafordshire University completed March
> 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your Bachelor of Software Engineering from Islamic Azad University completed February 2011
> has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Associate Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> as you see my bachelor was assessed as associate degree, but I want to submit my EOI by my master, so my question is that do I still get 15 points ? if so, how should I fill up the EOI should I mention my education background as bachelor in the form?


you will get 15 points for qualifcation

while filling eoi, it will ask whether the degree (bachelor/master) is comparable to AQF standards, choose the relevant option in line with ACS report,


----------



## yousufkhan

rvd said:


> Pray and Hope for the best. Wait for other experts comments.
> 
> If you are desperate to get invite soon then you can try to break the barrier of 79+ in PTE if possible that will make your chances very high and you don't need to wait more.
> 
> All the best.. You will get yours soon.



Hey! I give IELTS not PTE. And I am able to claim 10 points(7+ in each band) after attempting 2nd time & honestly I don't think I can improve my score anymore.

What I am expecting now is that I will be selected in 190 subclass after elimination of allotted quotas of 189 subclass. And I just have to wait and wait....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Anyways thanks a lot for your wishes and prayers (Y)


----------



## sarb123

Any body plz tell me how to obtain UAE PCC , while I am in India
Can it be apply online on Dubai police website


----------



## abcbog

Dear All,
My agent has submitted Notification of changes in circumstances to my immiaccount, and also submitted form 1022. 
My question, shall we sent an email to the CO inform him about the changes or that's enough?
TIA


----------



## joy.verma

No need to send separate email to co. Providing information via immi account is the best practise. 



abcbog said:


> Dear All,
> My agent has submitted Notification of changes in circumstances to my immiaccount, and also submitted form 1022.
> My question, shall we sent an email to the CO inform him about the changes or that's enough?
> TIA


----------



## rahejarajeev

Has anyone taken proof of functional English from Mumbai University ?? Pls guide me as I am struggling to know the process.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

immigrant589 said:


> Just received the Grant email. Alhamdolilah very happy on a speedy grant
> 
> EOI Submission QLD = 22 July 2016
> Invitation = 29 July 2016
> Submit to Inivitation = 19 August 2016
> Nomination = 22 August 2016
> Visa Lodge = 22 Oct 2016
> GSM Allocated - Adelaide = 31 Oct 2016
> Pcc = 17 Nov 2016
> Medical = 29 Nov 2016
> CO Queries = 9 Dec 2016
> Submitted again = 27 Dec 2016
> 
> Grant = 8 Feb 2016


Congratulations mate!


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hello Everyone, As I have applied for visa 190 August 2016. Now at 6.45 Ist I received an email from skill select in which they advised me to check my mail account box. When I see the status no change in the status, still lodge. Why skill select advise me to check the message? What does it mean can any one have an idea.?


----------



## adckbj88

Hi, I am sure that my previous and current employer would not provide me with RnR letter...what can be the alternative to this document while I am applying for the visa....I had provided with SD from my colleagues for the experience to ACS assessment.....


----------



## reshma.r

As per my knowledge if PR holders are giving birth to newborn outside Australia, then they need to apply for child visa 101. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101-

It cost you around $2370 . 

You can take child with you in tourist visa and they can apply for 101 visa. Please take expert opinion once or call DIBP helpline



rohi1718 said:


> As far as I know if you would have choose to go to Aus in Dec/Jan and deliver baby there, Baby would have by default Aus citizen and being a PR i think cost of delivery would have been nominal in Gov. hospital.
> 
> But as per current situation, after delivery you would need to contact dibp on VEVO and update baby passport. There may not be need to apply for PR again (new born are exempted from the process) As they already know about pregnancy.
> 
> I will wait for seniors member for more details if i am missing something.


----------



## Mbhasin

adckbj88 said:


> Hi, I am sure that my previous and current employer would not provide me with RnR letter...what can be the alternative to this document while I am applying for the visa....I had provided with SD from my colleagues for the experience to ACS assessment.....


Provide the same SD , whatever yu did for employment with ACS it will be same


----------



## hamad35

kd87 said:


> I will cross 3 months on Jan 28th



Its been 4 Months since last CO contacted and still waiting for Grant From GSM Brisbane. How long will i wait any more dont know


----------



## feeroz

hamad35 said:


> kd87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will cross 3 months on Jan 28th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been 4 Months since last CO contacted and still waiting for Grant From GSM Brisbane. How long will i wait any more dont know
Click to expand...

Hi ... Hamad...
When did you lodge visa?? What reason CO contacted?? Any employment verification if you claim experience points?


----------



## numero_uno

hamad35 said:


> Its been 4 Months since last CO contacted and still waiting for Grant From GSM Brisbane. How long will i wait any more dont know


Be patient...thats the only option we have...I am waiting from last 7 months after CO contact...no employment verification as far as I know...in between its Brisbane Team


----------



## sultan_azam

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello Everyone, As I have applied for visa 190 August 2016. Now at 6.45 Ist I received an email from skill select in which they advised me to check my mail account box. When I see the status no change in the status, still lodge. Why skill select advise me to check the message? What does it mean can any one have an idea.?


check the authenticity of sender mail id

what is exactly written in the mail ??


----------



## nhat1811

Hi guys, 

I just lodge visa 190 and submitting my documents now. In my account they said that "A bridging visa has been granted for the following applicants on this application". But I checked the inbox of immi account and my email inbox, there are no emails that provides me the grant letter. My current visa will be expired in 17 April 2017.


----------



## bvinayb

*Finally!!*

Hi Guys,

By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.

P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


----------



## Brane

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations..Can u plz share ur IED?


----------



## bvinayb

Brane said:


> Congratulations..Can u plz share ur IED?


Thank you 

IED - 6th December 2017


----------



## Brane

bvinayb said:


> Thank you
> 
> IED - 6th December 2017


Thanks 😊 All the best!!!


----------



## Jamil Sid

Hello Brothers,
Today 90 days has completed to lodge my application.
Do I send them E-mail to shake them up.?
2 months before I upload the PCC which requested by CO.
Its Brisbane.............


----------



## pipebritop

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congrats! All the best for you!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.




Brilliant congrats bro. The time between grant and till the notice period ends is the best one I feel  Enjoy the most.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## AIMS17

:help::help:

I have waited for 5 long months after lodging visa application in the month of september 2016.

I am at a very crucial stage, i live and work in UAE. the problem is that my school is shutting down the campus that i am currently working at and is transferring me to another campus run by the same management but...
I need to do all the paperwork, which includes visas, school admission for my children and what not.

could someone guide me as to how i can contact the immigration authorities to get an update on my visa status?

Only yesterday did I sent them an email.

Visa application logged on 8 september 2016
CO contacted in october asking for more information 
Information provided in october
Waiting anxiously for visa grant :juggle::juggle:


----------



## abcbog

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations!


----------



## pipebritop

hari_it_ram said:


> Brilliant congrats bro. The time between grant and till the notice period ends is the best one I feel  Enjoy the most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


If grant is received, for instance, today, one can travel to Australia the next day to activate the visas?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Great bvinayb, it' very good news, congrats


----------



## rvd

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations Vinay.. It is good see that December 190 applicants start getting their grants..


----------



## abcbog

Hello all,
I want to send the DIBP an email regarding my applications, so for which email address shall I do that? It's Adelaide by the way.
TIA


----------



## Jamil Sid

sarikakhurana said:


> :help::help:
> 
> I have waited for 5 long months after lodging visa application in the month of september 2016.
> 
> I am at a very crucial stage, i live and work in UAE. the problem is that my school is shutting down the campus that i am currently working at and is transferring me to another campus run by the same management but...
> I need to do all the paperwork, which includes visas, school admission for my children and what not.
> 
> could someone guide me as to how i can contact the immigration authorities to get an update on my visa status?
> 
> Only yesterday did I sent them an email.
> 
> Visa application logged on 8 september 2016
> CO contacted in october asking for more information
> Information provided in october
> Waiting anxiously for visa grant :juggle::juggle:


Dear we all are suffering with same situation.
I don't know what they are doing with our applications,especially Team Brisbane.


----------



## hari_it_ram

pipebritop said:


> If grant is received, for instance, today, one can travel to Australia the next day to activate the visas?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Yes very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mbhasin

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.





hari_it_ram said:


> Brilliant congrats bro. The time between grant and till the notice period ends is the best one I feel  Enjoy the most.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



hope we all get the news soon


----------



## sultan_azam

nhat1811 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just lodge visa 190 and submitting my documents now. In my account they said that "A bridging visa has been granted for the following applicants on this application". But I checked the inbox of immi account and my email inbox, there are no emails that provides me the grant letter. My current visa will be expired in 17 April 2017.


i guess it will arrive in some time, if not then give a call to immigration office, they will send it to you


----------



## sultan_azam

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations Vinay.... enjoy the day


----------



## sultan_azam

pipebritop said:


> If grant is received, for instance, today, one can travel to Australia the next day to activate the visas?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


yes....


----------



## ausguy11

Congratulations @bvinayb 



bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mbhasin said:


> hope we all get the news soon




I wish and pray the same . Happy that yesterday so many applicants got their positive outcome from VIC. 

VIC always at the receiving end when it comes to nomination due to their rejection process, however, this year trend is up side down. 

VIC absolutely saved many applicants', which otherwise could have been more worse than what we are right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## humbleman1580

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations Vinay..... enjoy and best of luck for future... 

Was your status changed to finalised as soon you get the grant mail ...?? By the way do you had any CO contact?? 
What was your application status be like since visa lodge to visa grant??


----------



## meraprvisa

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.



congratulations.... all the best for next step....


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

feeroz said:


> Congratulations Vinay..... enjoy and best of luck for future...
> 
> Was your status changed to finalised as soon you get the grant mail ...?? By the way do you had any CO contact??
> What was your application status be like since visa lodge to visa grant??




If you had Co contact, following status will be applicable.

Received.

Information requested.

Assessment in progress.

Finalized

If no co contact, 

Received.

Finalized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## MNG2020

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.




Congratulations br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> I wish and pray the same . Happy that yesterday so many applicants got their positive outcome from VIC.
> 
> VIC always at the receiving end when it comes to nomination due to their rejection process, however, this year trend is up side down.
> 
> VIC absolutely saved many applicants', which otherwise could have been more worse than what we are right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Agreed. We saw delay in VIC invite and 190 grants for past week and now it gives a pleasant feel that when people applied before us getting their results.

Hope yours and others will be very soon.


----------



## rahejarajeev

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congrats Vinay !!!


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Agreed. We saw delay in VIC invite and 190 grants for past week and now it gives a pleasant feel that when people applied before us getting their results.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yours and others will be very soon.




There is no delay in visa applicants processing times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

hamad35 said:


> Its been 4 Months since last CO contacted and still waiting for Grant From GSM Brisbane. How long will i wait any more dont know


i am also sailing in the same boat friend !

CO contacted in October and i haven't heard from them since then!

It's 5 months from the day I lodged my application subcategory 190 for adelaide.

please keep me updated if there's any movement dear friend.


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> There is no delay in visa applicants processing times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean that there was no grants reported for sometime on this thread before yesterday.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sorry, I would like to disagree on this. VIC have no role to play post nomination, and this is what they mentioned on the invite email as well. I believe there is no delay with regards to VISA progressing. The reason we feel its getting delayed is we are from 190 family and too focused on it with zero transparency and no status of the our application status that we are currently going through. 

With respect VIC invite delay, I have said the same even before getting the invite.

VIC is very professional in terms of nomination and 3 months timeline outcome for a immigration is really acceptable, considering the fact that a even job application is talking more than 1 month to come back with the feedback. SS should be collective efforts from all the states definitely not a one man show. 

This year "trend" for NSW/QLD is well known fact and VIC might really want to put a hold until other states` show the positive sign. VIC cant accept all the applications` and work on that, which could have been easily 50% lesser had NSW/other states followed their normal invite trend.

Again my thoughts.



rvd said:


> Agreed. We saw delay in VIC invite and 190 grants for past week and now it gives a pleasant feel that when people applied before us getting their results.
> 
> Hope yours and others will be very soon.


----------



## AIMS17

Mine is team Adelaide


----------



## rvd

I feel I did not frame the sentence perfectly. Actually what I wish to say is as follows:

"It gives a good feeling while seeing the grants of the people who were applied earlier to me. It gives a feel that ours is also not far away. With regards to the VIC invite, last couple of weeks many people were waiting/asking about invites on VIC SS thread and there was no invite was reported more than a week. It is nice to see movement there also. Otherwise I did not relate between Invite and grants".





hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry, I would like to disagree on this. VIC have no role to play post nomination, and this is what they mentioned on the invite email as well. I believe there is no delay with regards to VISA progressing. The reason we feel its getting delayed is we are from 190 family and too focused on it with zero transparency and no status of the our application status that we are currently going through.
> 
> With respect VIC invite delay, I have said the same even before getting the invite.
> 
> VIC is very professional in terms of nomination and 3 months timeline outcome for a immigration is really acceptable, considering the fact that a even job application is talking more than 1 month to come back with the feedback. SS should be collective efforts from all the states definitely not a one man show.
> 
> This year "trend" for NSW/QLD is well known fact and VIC might be really want to put a hold until other states shows the positive sign. VIC cant accept all the applications` and work on that, which could have been easily 50% lesser had NSW/other states followed their normal invite trend.
> 
> Again my thoughts.


----------



## AIMS17

hamad35 said:


> Its been 4 Months since last CO contacted and still waiting for Grant From GSM Brisbane. How long will i wait any more dont know





bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Congratulations !!

How do you know that NO employment verification was done in your case?
Also did you claim points for employment ?


----------



## Rohit R

Awesome news !! Congratulations and all the best for future. 



bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


----------



## bvinayb

feeroz said:


> Congratulations Vinay..... enjoy and best of luck for future...
> 
> Was your status changed to finalised as soon you get the grant mail ...?? By the way do you had any CO contact??
> What was your application status be like since visa lodge to visa grant??


Hi Feeroz,
Firstly, Thanks a lot. Secondly, Yes I had one CO contact in December where my Application status changed from Received to Information Requested. After providing the requested docs it then changed to assessment in progress and after decision it has changed to finalised.

Thanks.


----------



## feeroz

hari_it_ram said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Vinay..... enjoy and best of luck for future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was your status changed to finalised as soon you get the grant mail ...?? By the way do you had any CO contact??
> What was your application status be like since visa lodge to visa grant??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had Co contact, following status will be applicable.
> 
> Received.
> 
> Information requested.
> 
> Assessment in progress.
> 
> Finalized
> 
> If no co contact,
> 
> Received.
> 
> Finalized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.
Click to expand...


Thanks Hari for your feedback.. Actually what my concern to ask is whether department immediately change the status of application after visa grant or they take time or they even don't change it?


----------



## Lady$Bird

bvinayb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By Grace of God - Me and My Family have received grants today. I want to thank you for all your support over these months and helping me to be patient. although my waiting time is not huge as someone out there. I also pray that everyone gets their grant as soon as possible. All the best.
> 
> P.S. - No Employment Verification was done.


Many congrats. !
That was pretty quick!


----------



## feeroz

[

Hi Feeroz,
Firstly, Thanks a lot. Secondly, Yes I had one CO contact in December where my Application status changed from Received to Information Requested. After providing the requested docs it then changed to assessment in progress and after decision it has changed to finalised.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

Ok vinay enjoy your grant .......


----------



## bvinayb

sarikakhurana said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> How do you know that NO employment verification was done in your case?
> Also did you claim points for employment ?


I know this for sure because I am constantly in touch with my HR and my Director who had signed my letters. Yes I cliamed 5 points for exp.

Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

feeroz said:


> Thanks Hari for your feedback.. Actually what my concern to ask is whether department immediately change the status of application after visa grant or they take time or they even don't change it?




I am not sure on this as I yet to see that in real. However, it should first change to Finalized and then should tigger a grant email and update in VEVO. Technically speaking. My pure assumption.


----------



## feeroz

hari_it_ram said:


> feeroz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hari for your feedback.. Actually what my concern to ask is whether department immediately change the status of application after visa grant or they take time or they even don't change it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure on this as I yet to see that in real. However, it should first change to Finalized and then should tigger a grant email and update in VEVO. Technically speaking. My pure assumption.
Click to expand...


It looks true ....


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Hello all,
> I want to send the DIBP an email regarding my applications, so for which email address shall I do that? It's Adelaide by the way.
> TIA


Guys, any reply :help:


----------



## hari_it_ram

I afraid you will get CO specific email here. Just send a email to the same email from which had your 1st CO Contact. 



abcbog said:


> Guys, any reply :help:


----------



## abcbog

hari_it_ram said:


> I afraid you will get CO specific email here. Just send a email to the same email from which had your 1st CO Contact.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## palz

bvinayb said:


> I know this for sure because I am constantly in touch with my HR and my Director who had signed my letters. Yes I cliamed 5 points for exp.
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats Vinay!!!

What document you submitted for your employment? I mean is it Roles and responsibilities mentioned in letterhead signed by your HR or is it Statutory declaration signed by your senior/manager?


----------



## bvinayb

palz said:


> Congrats Vinay!!!
> 
> What document you submitted for your employment? I mean is it Roles and responsibilities mentioned in letterhead signed by your HR or is it Statutory declaration signed by your senior/manager?


Thanks palz.
I submitted - Reference Letters signed by my Company Director. Salary Letter (Detailing the increments - As I didn't had any payslips), Bank statements, Contract . The reference letters detailed my Job roles, Responsibilities, Project I have worked and have been working on. No I didn't submit any SD

I hope this helps.
Thanks.


----------



## feeroz

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello Everyone, As I have applied for visa 190 August 2016. Now at 6.45 Ist I received an email from skill select in which they advised me to check my mail account box. When I see the status no change in the status, still lodge. Why skill select advise me to check the message? What does it mean can any one have an idea.?



What happened after ? Do you find any mail now?


----------



## siddharth782003

Hi All,

I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.

261313
NSW Approval 7 Dec
Visa Lodged 12 Dec
CO contact 19 Dec
Docs Submitted 15 Jan
Grant 10 Feb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddharth782003

feeroz said:


> What happened after ? Do you find any mail now?



Hi All,

I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.

261313
NSW Approval 7 Dec
Visa Lodged 12 Dec
CO contact 19 Dec
Docs Submitted 15 Jan
Grant 10 Feb



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Congrats sidd.. Good luck for future endeavour


siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations Siddharth .... 

Employment verification??


----------



## humbleman1580

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. It must be an awesome news to start the day.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Happy to c December que clearing but October applicants r still waiting.. though it is Adelaide ..
Unorganized processing or what !?
Wait is killing now..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Happy to c December que clearing but October applicants r still waiting.. though it is Adelaide ..
> Unorganized processing or what !?
> Wait is killing now..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



The processing is based on case to case basis, date of application matters of course, however, not necessarily that you will be first and later applicant second.


----------



## Brane

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats and all the best!


Congratulations siddharth


----------



## arnav12

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats Sid. Enjoy the moment and best of luck for the future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddharth782003

feeroz said:


> Congratulations Siddharth ....
> 
> Employment verification??




None that I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siddharth782003

humbleman1580 said:


> Congratulations. It must be an awesome news to start the day.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




Yes it is thanks everyone wishing all get this soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

First of all Congratulations to you 

co requested for which document?



siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## siddharth782003

ausguy11 said:


> First of all Congratulations to you
> 
> 
> 
> co requested for which document?




Salary slips, qualification transcripts, wife's pcc and marriage certificate along with medicals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations Siddarth... all the best for next step


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mitul Patel said:


> Happy to c December que clearing but October applicants r still waiting.. though it is Adelaide ..
> Unorganized processing or what !?
> Wait is killing now..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I have the same feelings too.. 
It is good to see that Dec applicants started receiving their grants. But the fact that Oct-Nov applicants are still waiting makes me a little too nervous.


----------



## palz

Congrts Sid!!!


----------



## humbleman1580

Hi. A quick query. What if someone's skill assessment or ielts validity expires after lodging a visa application.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. A quick query. What if someone's skill assessment or ielts validity expires after lodging a visa application.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




As long as your application has been submitted, validity of Skills assessment and IELTS do not matter. However, PCC or medicals would expire, then CO will ask for it. Until CO gets back to you, you just need to wait patiently 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock_aussie

Congrats @siddharth782003 . Could you please share your point breakup with us.


----------



## arnav12

Lady$Bird said:


> I have the same feelings too..
> 
> It is good to see that Dec applicants started receiving their grants. But the fact that Oct-Nov applicants are still waiting makes me a little too nervous.




Yeah its good to know that the other applicants are getting grant and at least the process is moving. It also gives a hope that one day we all will get our grants too. God bless us all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohi1718

Hi,

Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.

I updated signature for timeline.
I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.

I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.



Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## humbleman1580

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> As long as your application has been submitted, validity of Skills assessment and IELTS do not matter. However, PCC or medicals would expire, then CO will ask for it. Until CO gets back to you, you just need to wait patiently
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is really informative. What's the validity of PCC and medicals? Sorry for asking too many questions

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit


Congrats Rohit

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit



Congrats Rohit ....

Can't see your signature..


----------



## sapphire28

folks!

anyone could advise how soon I could get an invite for NSW SS 190..

ANZSCO 263111, Computer & Network Systems Engineer

EOI submitted for NSW 190 today, with score 70 (65+5)
PTE-A 79+


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. A quick query. What if someone's skill assessment or ielts validity expires after lodging a visa application.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


if expired after visa lodge then nothing to worry,

all claims made in eoi should be valid on the date of invitation


----------



## sultan_azam

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit


congratulations Rohit


----------



## palz

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit



Congrats Buddy!!!


----------



## Mbhasin

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit


Congrts 

I think yours and mine is same time line ,hope to get mine soon


----------



## yousufkhan

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit


Many congratulations! And wish you all the best in life in Australia


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations Rohit !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit




Congratulations 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. This is really informative. What's the validity of PCC and medicals? Sorry for asking too many questions
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




Ideally speaking, people receive grants before 1 year of the PCC or Medicals, whichever is the latest coz your IED is calculated based on that. So, it's upto CO 's decision if you need to redo your PCC or not. Hopefully, you don't have to wait that long and wish you a speedy grant. Please see my Signature for my PR details. Hope this helps. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Ideally speaking, people receive grants before 1 year of the PCC or Medicals, whichever is the latest coz your IED is calculated based on that. So, it's upto CO 's decision if you need to redo your PCC or not. Hopefully, you don't have to wait that long and wish you a speedy grant. Please see my Signature for my PR details. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. My medical and PCC were done 6 months back. By observing the slow process, just got concerned

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## baokar1

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. My medical and PCC were done 6 months back. By observing the slow process, just got concerned
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


The co will take care of your ied dont worry 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit


Congrats mate. arty:arty:arty:arty::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bvinayb

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. My medical and PCC were done 6 months back. By observing the slow process, just got concerned
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Medicals - 1 year ok.
PCC usually if its 6months old CO can ask to redo it. This applies for your current country of residence. I had done my PCC(Current country of Residence) in June - After applying in December CO requested to Redo PCC for the current country of residence.

Just make sure that there might be a possibility to redo if its validity is going above 6 months.

Thanks.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. My medical and PCC were done 6 months back. By observing the slow process, just got concerned
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




Don't worry. You maybe lucky and get the grant anytime. Please update your details in the signature so that forum can have better idea about your case. Thanks and keep your hopes up 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarb123

Can anybody plz help me to tell me about
How to get UAE PCC .
Can I apply on Dubai police website


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

sarb123 said:


> Can anybody plz help me to tell me about
> How to get UAE PCC .
> Can I apply on Dubai police website




Did you check with UAE embassy in your location if you are not currently in UAE? If there is no embassy, you can ask a representative (a friend, relative or colleague) in the UAE, with a power of attorney, to apply on your behalf at the police department in your emirate. Hope this helps. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Don't worry. You maybe lucky and get the grant anytime. Please update your details in the signature so that forum can have better idea about your case. Thanks and keep your hopes up
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the words. Will surely do it

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

bvinayb said:


> Medicals - 1 year ok.
> PCC usually if its 6months old CO can ask to redo it. This applies for your current country of residence. I had done my PCC(Current country of Residence) in June - After applying in December CO requested to Redo PCC for the current country of residence.
> 
> Just make sure that there might be a possibility to redo if its validity is going above 6 months.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. This is informative. Never knew it

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## omoAussie

feeroz said:


> Congrats Rohit ....
> 
> Can't see your signature..


Congrats!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Subbarao

*Grant Time*

Hi Friends, 

Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. 

Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:

I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..

Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying..... 

Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....

Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...

Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.


Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...

Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).

On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details.... 

This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me....... 


I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck .... 


Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...


Good luck everyone... Cheers...


----------



## Mbhasin

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congratulations,enjoy the grant


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> 
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> 
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> 
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> 
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...




Congratulations and worth the wait. While your story is quite interesting, I would suggest against complaining about DIBP. By God's grace, it all worked out well for you, but I personally feel that can result with negative results for others. Sorry, my personal opinion just to safe guard the rest of the forum members who are still waiting for their grants patiently. Once again, have fun 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congratulations bro !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sk804

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


".... That one moment.... Moment of shouting like India won final...... Is called Pursuit of Happiness!!!"

Congratulations bro.... All effort paid off... Best wishes for the new beginning.   

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## feeroz

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...



Yayy congrats brother...!!! 
That is called true happiness ... pure real... enjoy ...!!!!

One quick question?? Do you get grant letter today ? India time on Saturday? I mean do they work on Saturday ???


----------



## feeroz

Ok ok my mistake ... you got it yesterday.... enjoyyyy ....


----------



## AIMS17

Congratulations


----------



## AIMS17

Many congratulations!! 

All the best for future


----------



## Brane

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congratulations and all the very best 😊


----------



## humbleman1580

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congrats. You explained it so well. All the best for your future

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit


Congratulations and all the best brother


----------



## abcbog

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congratulations


----------



## ibbz87

Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
does it mean my grant is secured now.
i will make payment today inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
> does it mean my grant is secured now.
> i will make payment today inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I hope that brother, Allah Kareem. Try to be positive at least that means your application has been shaken :thumb:


----------



## Brane

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
> does it mean my grant is secured now.
> i will make payment today inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


What had u submitted as functional english proof?


----------



## ibbz87

Brane said:


> What had u submitted as functional english proof?


well my wife has her most of the education in arabic language so she had to appear in IELTS but due to her pregnency complicatons she is not able to do so and i am not going to put extra pressure on her to prepare for ielts hence i went with VAC2.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

ibbz87 said:


> well my wife has her most of the education in arabic language so she had to appear in IELTS but due to her pregnency complicatons she is not able to do so and i am not going to put extra pressure on her to prepare for ielts hence i went with VAC2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


 Oh.. Tats absolutely correct. Wish u a speedy grant brother! All the very best..


----------



## ibbz87

Brane said:


> Oh.. Tats absolutely correct. Wish u a speedy grant brother! All the very best..


thanks a lot and hope that all of you guys waiting have their grants come swiftly.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

ibbz87 said:


> thanks a lot and hope that all of you guys waiting have their grants come swiftly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Relax and wait for you baby and grant soon brother inshaa' Allah :thumb:


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
> does it mean my grant is secured now.
> i will make payment today inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




The deal is sealed. Wait for the invoice to make the payment. Should not take more than 2 weeks from here. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## feeroz

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
> does it mean my grant is secured now.
> i will make payment today inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



InshaALLAH grant is on your way soon .... 

By the way when did you get request? Yesterday Friday? Or today


----------



## omoAussie

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congratulations!
Your story reveals hope for those that have been waiting for long!!!!!!

Sent from my Infinix-X600-LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Can you please update your signatures.


----------



## rahejarajeev

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
> does it mean my grant is secured now.
> i will make payment today inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi Ibbz, 
What have you submitted as a proof of English for your spouse. Also why did you not choose PTE for your spouse.can you please throw some light as it will help many of us who have to submit proof of English to Visa Cell.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Subbarao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after 224 days of waiting , today morning at 3:10AM got the Golden emails.... It was tough waiting for almost 8 months.
> 
> Small suggestion for the Friends who are waiting for the grants from long time, Here is my story:
> 
> I have received an email from CO in the month of August 2016, stating normal checks are in progress. Haven't heard anything back from them until Feb 7th 2017. I have been sending them emails every month to check the status of my application..
> 
> Seriously Friends, It was tough waiting for almost 8 months. I would like to thank my Family and specially my Wife ... She always motivates me to stay positive and keep praying.....
> 
> Day in & day out, I used to spend 2 hours on expat, immi account, immi trackers .....
> 
> Finally, on Jan 12th 2017 after reading few of the posts in expat, decided to raise a complaint to Immigration team. I have raised a complaint and explained them my scenario clearly stating 8 months of waiting is tough after paying huge amount of Money and I requested them to prioritise my application...
> 
> Another worry to my application, my passport was about to expire in June 2017 and finally decided to renewal my passport. Applied for passport renewal on Feb 1st 2017 and got my new passport on Feb 7th 2017. Immediately on the same day, I have updated my passport details to the Immi account along with Notary copy.
> 
> 
> Here comes the climax of the story, on feb 8th 2017 I have received an acknowledgement email from border team regarding my complaint along with feedback number. They asked me to wait for another 15 working days to check the status of my application...
> 
> Finally, on Feb 9th ( I was somehow feeling positive on the day and told my wife something would happen today). After reaching office as usual was looking at my emails and got an email from gsm.allocated and they have clearly said application is in process and will try to finalise as soon as possible and cannot specify the definitive time frame ( this statement made me dull again and same waiting again).
> 
> On the same day afternoon I got a reply from Immi feedback team, stating we have forwarded your feedback to the immigration team and we will get back to you... Suddenly, felt something was happening.... In next ten minutes, got a call from Delhi Australian embassy and they have asked all my details....
> 
> This morning (10th Feb), usually I check my emails in the morning but somehow I did not check this morning .. I was talking to my wife and saw three emails in my inbox, heart beat increased and I was praying god that it should be GRANT this time..... Saw the emails as auto generated, heart was jumping and slowly opened the attachments ...... Hurray , yayyyyy..... Shouted as if India won the world cup. My Wife, mom and dad came to check what was happening... Hugged them and almost tears , my family realised it and started congratulating me.......
> 
> 
> I'm happy today and people who are waiting from long time, please keep your hopes high.... I wish good luck ....
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long story... Assuming, complaint on 12th Jan has done the trick for me...
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone... Cheers...


Congrats Subbarao,

Can you please share your inputs or perception or assumptions on why your grant was delayed for so long . It will help us understand things better.


----------



## ibbz87

Brane said:


> Oh.. Tats absolutely correct. Wish u a speedy grant brother! All the very best..


thanks a lot and hope that all of you guys waiting have their grants come swiftly.


abcbog said:


> I hope that brother, Allah Kareem. Try to be positive at least that means your application has been shaken :thumb:


inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

Brane said:


> Oh.. Tats absolutely correct. Wish u a speedy grant brother! All the very best..


thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> The deal is sealed. Wait for the invoice to make the payment. Should not take more than 2 weeks from here. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


thanks man

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

feeroz said:


> InshaALLAH grant is on your way soon ....
> 
> By the way when did you get request? Yesterday Friday? Or today


inshAllah
well apparently it was received yesterday.
i checked my immiaccount but did not check mailbox.
actual status stated assessment in progress and last update date as 6th jan.
it was my agent who called me today to inform.
so in vac 2 case it does not go from in progress to information requested.
so it is vital to keep checking the mailbox.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Ibbz,
> What have you submitted as a proof of English for your spouse. Also why did you not choose PTE for your spouse.can you please throw some light as it will help many of us who have to submit proof of English to Visa Cell.


well man we dont have pte in pakistan and she cant travel to uae atm ro appear in PTE so we opted for vac2.
she had her most education in arabic language hence uni or college letter is out of equation.
only option was ielts and i cant put her through this ielts stress right in the middle of her pregnency.
So we decided to pay the fee.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

ibbz87 said:


> well man we dont have pte in pakistan and she cant travel to uae atm ro appear in PTE so we opted for vac2.
> she had her most education in arabic language hence uni or college letter is out of equation.
> only option was ielts and i cant put her through this ielts stress right in the middle of her pregnency.
> So we decided to pay the fee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Oh....Ok.....Thx for the clarification Ibbz !!! Wish you good luck 👍👍👍


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> well man we dont have pte in pakistan and she cant travel to uae atm ro appear in PTE so we opted for vac2.
> she had her most education in arabic language hence uni or college letter is out of equation.
> only option was ielts and i cant put her through this ielts stress right in the middle of her pregnency.
> So we decided to pay the fee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk



Hope you will also have idea on how to get most of out VAC2 payment once you land in Aus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> Hope you will also have idea on how to get most of out VAC2 payment once you land in Aus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


well tbh i did not get you.
can you please explain it for me?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohi1718

Hi All,

I was going through grant letter and it says we can go for FREE ENGLISH training provided by state, if we register within 6 months for grant.
Does anyone has idea about this.
If there is some process, it can be very beneficial for my wife.

Thanks,
Rohit Kumar


----------



## ibbz87

rohi1718 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was going through grant letter and it says we can go for FREE ENGLISH training provided by state, if we register within 6 months for grant.
> Does anyone has idea about this.
> If there is some process, it can be very beneficial for my wife.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit Kumar


did you pay vac 2 too?
when did you naoe the payment and how long did they take to grant after the payment was made?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> well tbh i did not get you.
> can you please explain it for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




The payment you make is to get trained. You need to make use of it once you land there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ibbz87

hari_it_ram said:


> The payment you make is to get trained. You need to make use of it once you land there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


oh yeah. for that i aam aware of, not sure my wife would be so keen to take it though lol

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> did you pay vac 2 too?
> when did you naoe the payment and how long did they take to grant after the payment was made?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




He is talking abt free training. Nothing to do with VAC2. All the grant letter will have the info about free training.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

ibbz87 said:


> oh yeah. for that i aam aware of, not sure my wife would be so keen to take it though lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Yeah that's what I mean to say, need to make sure you get most of it, because $4882 is just a huge amount at least for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## SP118

Hello everyone,

My query is regarding claiming partner points in visa application.

Can someone let me know if anything else I need to upload with visa form for partner points.
-Passport (age document)
-IELTS
-Positive skill assessment from ACS (PDF letter)

Apart from that is there need of any other document like payslips/bank statement/bonafide letter from employer / role responsibilities statutory declaration etc.


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Medicals - 1 year ok.
> 
> PCC usually if its 6months old CO can ask to redo it. This applies for your current country of residence. I had done my PCC(Current country of Residence) in June - After applying in December CO requested to Redo PCC for the current country of residence.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure that there might be a possibility to redo if its validity is going above 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Pcc has validity of 12 months. Never 6.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Dears,
I have nominated from SA and Visa lodged as per my signature. Now, NT has opened for my occupation, could I submit for it also? 
TIA


----------



## zaback21

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have nominated from SA and Visa lodged as per my signature. Now, NT has opened for my occupation, could I submit for it also?
> TIA


You are waiting for Visa grant and now you want to get nominated by NT ?

Only way I can see is, you request for your Visa Lodgement to cancel - I think you can withdraw the application from ImmiAccount. This will mean your SA nomination, all your Visa Fee - I am guessing over AUD 5000+ wasted, and then go back to the pool and try for NT nomination if you think that's what you want.

Definitely the craziest post I have seen here.


----------



## abcbog

zaback21 said:


> You are waiting for Visa grant and now you want to get nominated by NT ?
> 
> Only way I can see is, you request for your Visa Lodgement to cancel - I think you can withdraw the application from ImmiAccount. This will mean your SA nomination, all your Visa Fee - I am guessing over AUD 5000+ wasted, and then go back to the pool and try for NT nomination if you think that's what you want.
> 
> Definitely the craziest post I have seen here.


That's cool, brother. Finally, you have seen something crazy here.
Thanks for your reply. Surely, I'm not that much crazy to do such action. :hat:


----------



## micksarima

Hi all, Now 375 days gone what I should Do now ?it has drenched me completely. Should I withdraw the case. I m extremely fed up? Any suggestions?


----------



## zaback21

micksarima said:


> Hi all, Now 375 days gone what I should Do now ?it has drenched me completely. Should I withdraw the case. I m extremely fed up? Any suggestions?


Man, that's seriously frustrating. When did you last had CO contact ?


----------



## emoooo

hi 
i have got nominated from ACT on august and i lodged my 190 visa on sept 5th and i finished the medical check up and everything .
CO contacted me at 20th of sept requesting reference letter and the military service certificate so i submitted the requested documents.

a job verification was done on 10th of Nov. and no contacts happened after. 

i have been waiting for 5 month since i lodged the application

i claimed 5 points on my experience + 60 so total 65 points 

I am very worried and i don't know are they too late or that timeline in normal.


----------



## zaback21

emoooo said:


> hi
> i have got nominated from ACT on august and i lodged my 190 visa on sept 5th and i finished the medical check up and everything .
> CO contacted me at 20th of sept requesting reference letter and the military service certificate so i submitted the requested documents.
> 
> a job verification was done on 10th of Nov. and no contacts happened after.
> 
> i have been waiting for 5 month since i lodged the application
> 
> i claimed 5 points on my experience + 60 so total 65 points
> 
> I am very worried and i don't know are they too late or that timeline in normal.


There is something that's been going on from November 2016. Even though it might not be related but, my friend who applied before 1 Nov 2017 for 476 visas, got it in 2-3 weeks max. Anyone who applied on and after 1 Nov 2016, only received their visa this Feb 2017. Some people contacted and were told, they are only currently reviewing the visa lodged on 1st Nov !!!

So, for the last 3 months, it seemed like they fired the whole department and they have started to look into the visa of 1 Nov now !


----------



## vikaschandra

micksarima said:


> Hi all, Now 375 days gone what I should Do now ?it has drenched me completely. Should I withdraw the case. I m extremely fed up? Any suggestions?


Will withdrawing the application give you peace of mind? I doubt it? I know it is difficult to go through this situation but I would suggest you get yourself busy with other things and try not thinking about the Visa process. Let it come when it has to


----------



## Mel-Bourne

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
> does it mean my grant is secured now.
> i will make payment today inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congrats man! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## emoooo

zaback21 said:


> There is something that's been going on from November 2016. Even though it might not be related but, my friend who applied before 1 Nov 2017 for 476 visas, got it in 2-3 weeks max. Anyone who applied on and after 1 Nov 2016, only received their visa this Feb 2017. Some people contacted and were told, they are only currently reviewing the visa lodged on 1st Nov !!!
> 
> So, for the last 3 months, it seemed like they fired the whole department and they have started to look into the visa of 1 Nov now !



I applied on sept 5th not Nov


----------



## zaback21

emoooo said:


> I applied on sept 5th not Nov


I know. You didn't read my post or didn't understood what I said.


----------



## vikaschandra

emoooo said:


> I applied on sept 5th not Nov


Emoooo I can sense that the delay could be for few reasons

1. You are nominated by ACT and Canberra being the Administrative Capital requires lots of clearance. The clearance is even required for PR holders hence you can think
2. Guess you are from Egypt if yes this would mean it falls under High risk zone leading to more scrutiny
3. You served the military too this would again add to the scrutiny

well this are purely assumptions that I am making but could be possible. 

You have had your verification done few of months back which means your case if moving. Do not worry it will see the day of light


----------



## ibbz87

Mel-Bourne said:


> Congrats man! :fingerscrossed:


thanks bro.
lets hope that the grant follows it.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Excuse me Vikaschandra, why does Egypt fall under high risk zone? BTW I am Egyptian.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

ghazali2020 said:


> Excuse me Vikaschandra, why does Egypt fall under high risk zone? BTW I am Egyptian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most Muslim countries will fall under high risk zone especially Egypt, Tunisia, Syria, Yemen, Pakistan, Iraq, Afghanistan and so on, due to worldwide terrorism issues. You can add North Korea on that list too.


----------



## MNG2020

Thanks for clarify br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

ghazali2020 said:


> Thanks for clarify br.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a sad time to live now. I hope we get world peace.


----------



## ibbz87

Guys a question, i have read on many threads about people emailing the CO after paying VAC2 and they got the grant within a week of this as compared to the ones who simply made the payment and wait.
How can i email the CO about it?
my agent have been dealing with my case but i do have access to immiaccount.
Please advise.
PS: he received email from gsm.allocated. name of the CO and position number is mentioned on the letter.


----------



## vikaschandra

ghazali2020 said:


> Excuse me Vikaschandra, why does Egypt fall under high risk zone? BTW I am Egyptian.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only those countries which zaback has mentioned fall under HRC infact as per DIBP all the countries which are not ETA Elligible fall under HRC. India, Pakistan, Nepal, Bangladesh, Maynamar etc many asian countries fall under HRC


----------



## sultan_azam

ibbz87 said:


> Guys i have received request for VAC2 for my spouse's english.
> does it mean my grant is secured now.
> i will make payment today inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


wow, almost done now... 

congrats


----------



## rvd

siddharth782003 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today, first entry before 1st December.
> 
> 261313
> NSW Approval 7 Dec
> Visa Lodged 12 Dec
> CO contact 19 Dec
> Docs Submitted 15 Jan
> Grant 10 Feb
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and All the best for future endeavors..


----------



## ibbz87

sultan_azam said:


> wow, almost done now...
> 
> congrats


Thanks man, Lets hope for the best inshALLAH.


----------



## rvd

rohi1718 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i got the much awaited GRANT for me, my wife and kid.
> I have been almost silent member of the group, and would say great thanks for the group members for all the guidance and good work you guys are doing.
> 
> I updated signature for timeline.
> I submitted all reference letters for work experience on company letter head and there was no experience check done as far as i know.
> 
> I wish speedy grant for friends who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rohit


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## rvd

siddharth782003 said:


> Salary slips, qualification transcripts, wife's pcc and marriage certificate along with medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Siddharth,

You had mentioned earlier that you does not have payslips and CO asked for it.. How did you managed this..

I am also in similar situation.. I do have payslips for last 3 years(submitted already) but i do not have for the previous employments..


----------



## siddharth782003

rvd said:


> Hi Siddharth,
> 
> 
> 
> You had mentioned earlier that you does not have payslips and CO asked for it.. How did you managed this..
> 
> 
> 
> I am also in similar situation.. I do have payslips for last 3 years(submitted already) but i do not have for the previous employments..




I had all the payslips and submitted them, You can give bank statements or you income tax files also.


----------



## rvd

siddharth782003 said:


> I had all the payslips and submitted them, You can give bank statements or you income tax files also.



Thank you..


----------



## rvd

ibbz87 said:


> Thanks man, Lets hope for the best inshALLAH.


Great.. Wish to see your Grant update soon here.. All the best..


----------



## rohi1718

ibbz87 said:


> did you pay vac 2 too?
> when did you naoe the payment and how long did they take to grant after the payment was made?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


No it was not about VAC2, it is about free training grant letter mentions about.
My Wife has taken IELTS for English requirement.

Thanks,
Rohit


----------



## bvinayb

andreyx108b said:


> Pcc has validity of 12 months. Never 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - but they requested mine! even though it had 5 months left for the 12 month validity.


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> Yes - but they requested mine! even though it had 5 months left for the 12 month validity.




There are might be some other reason, or misunderstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

emoooo said:


> hi
> i have got nominated from ACT on august and i lodged my 190 visa on sept 5th and i finished the medical check up and everything .
> CO contacted me at 20th of sept requesting reference letter and the military service certificate so i submitted the requested documents.
> 
> a job verification was done on 10th of Nov. and no contacts happened after.
> 
> i have been waiting for 5 month since i lodged the application
> 
> i claimed 5 points on my experience + 60 so total 65 points
> 
> I am very worried and i don't know are they too late or that timeline in normal.




Dont worry bro i have the same timelines as yours and its for ACT. My last CO contact was in Nov and asked for form 80 again after that no movement, no job verification. So be patient and we can only wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

arnav12 said:


> Dont worry bro i have the same timelines as yours and its for ACT. My last CO contact was in Nov and asked for form 80 again after that no movement, no job verification. So be patient and we can only wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Arnav,

What's your job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

saikishoreal said:


> Arnav,
> 
> What's your job code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




With how many points you applied for ACT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

saikishoreal said:


> With how many points you applied for ACT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




612115 & 55+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny

arnav12 said:


> Dont worry bro i have the same timelines as yours and its for ACT. My last CO contact was in Nov and asked for form 80 again after that no movement, no job verification. So be patient and we can only wait
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have the same timelines as you both, as I lodged on 9-9-2016 with 55+5 points with ACT state sponsorship.

Let's hope we all get our grants soon


----------



## Aus1984

Hi all,

Few days back my current employer (HR) receive a call from AUS Embassy in UAE about my employment verification , Apart from on letter from my manger on letter head, I submitted contract letter, Offer letter , Visa pages, My business card , Pay slips, & bank statement of past 6 months. 
My manger told me that HR receive verification call & they informed him that he is not authorised to give such letters, Since then they (HR) creating a big mess . Furthermore AUS Embassy even emailed them but they are not replying & even creating problems for my manger why he issued the letter. Please help me what to do as already submitted enough evidences . Moreover should I create mirror Immi account to check what my agent has uploaded.

waiting for your swift response.


----------



## abcbog

I hope everything goes well soon for you.
I recommend you to do that for your account to monitor your applications. Furthermore, it's so simple.


Aus1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Few days back my current employer (HR) receive a call from AUS Embassy in UAE about my employment verification , Apart from on letter from my manger on letter head, I submitted contract letter, Offer letter , Visa pages, My business card , Pay slips, & bank statement of past 6 months.
> My manger told me that HR receive verification call & they informed him that he is not authorised to give such letters, Since then they (HR) creating a big mess . Furthermore AUS Embassy even emailed them but they are not replying & even creating problems for my manger why he issued the letter. Please help me what to do as already submitted enough evidences . Moreover should I create mirror Immi account to check what my agent has uploaded.
> 
> waiting for your swift response.


----------



## vikaschandra

Aus1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Few days back my current employer (HR) receive a call from AUS Embassy in UAE about my employment verification , Apart from on letter from my manger on letter head, I submitted contract letter, Offer letter , Visa pages, My business card , Pay slips, & bank statement of past 6 months.
> My manger told me that HR receive verification call & they informed him that he is not authorised to give such letters, Since then they (HR) creating a big mess . Furthermore AUS Embassy even emailed them but they are not replying & even creating problems for my manger why he issued the letter. Please help me what to do as already submitted enough evidences . Moreover should I create mirror Immi account to check what my agent has uploaded.
> 
> waiting for your swift response.


Yes you can create another immi account and import your application using the TRN. 
Your situation is critical here you got to talk to HR, explain things to them and request to rely baxk to the email sent by Local Counsulate. The response will make difference to your application.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Your manager signed on the company letter head without the knowledge of HR?



Aus1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Few days back my current employer (HR) receive a call from AUS Embassy in UAE about my employment verification , Apart from on letter from my manger on letter head, I submitted contract letter, Offer letter , Visa pages, My business card , Pay slips, & bank statement of past 6 months.
> My manger told me that HR receive verification call & they informed him that he is not authorised to give such letters, Since then they (HR) creating a big mess . Furthermore AUS Embassy even emailed them but they are not replying & even creating problems for my manger why he issued the letter. Please help me what to do as already submitted enough evidences . Moreover should I create mirror Immi account to check what my agent has uploaded.
> 
> waiting for your swift response.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Aus1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Few days back my current employer (HR) receive a call from AUS Embassy in UAE about my employment verification , Apart from on letter from my manger on letter head, I submitted contract letter, Offer letter , Visa pages, My business card , Pay slips, & bank statement of past 6 months.
> My manger told me that HR receive verification call & they informed him that he is not authorised to give such letters, Since then they (HR) creating a big mess . Furthermore AUS Embassy even emailed them but they are not replying & even creating problems for my manger why he issued the letter. Please help me what to do as already submitted enough evidences . Moreover should I create mirror Immi account to check what my agent has uploaded.
> 
> waiting for your swift response.




Please talk to the HR and clear the gaps between all of you including your Manager. There is nothing wrong to share the employee details with employee consent. I really hope you will get out of this soon. Remember, the sooner the better for your grant. Good luck !


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

Good morning 
I too applied on 8th September. Its been 5 months. Waited for long. Hope we get our visa grants soon !


----------



## joy.verma

New week new hopes.. Good luck everyone


----------



## Aus1984

vikaschandra said:


> Yes you can create another immi account and import your application using the TRN.
> Your situation is critical here you got to talk to HR, explain things to them and request to rely baxk to the email sent by Local Counsulate. The response will make difference to your application.


Thank you all for the reply, my manager wasn't aware of this , now he is scared too much. I don't know what to do because when I am talking with my HR they are saying that they did n't receive any email regarding the matter. They are lying to me


----------



## pipebritop

sarikakhurana said:


> Good morning
> I too applied on 8th September. Its been 5 months. Waited for long. Hope we get our visa grants soon !


Claiming experience points?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Few days back my current employer (HR) receive a call from AUS Embassy in UAE about my employment verification , Apart from on letter from my manger on letter head, I submitted contract letter, Offer letter , Visa pages, My business card , Pay slips, & bank statement of past 6 months.
> My manger told me that HR receive verification call & they informed him that he is not authorised to give such letters, Since then they (HR) creating a big mess . Furthermore AUS Embassy even emailed them but they are not replying & even creating problems for my manger why he issued the letter. Please help me what to do as already submitted enough evidences . Moreover should I create mirror Immi account to check what my agent has uploaded.
> 
> waiting for your swift response.


ask your HR to reply AHC, if possible get a letter from HR regarding roles and responsibility and upload in immiaccount

a storm is coming


----------



## rvd

Aus1984 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Few days back my current employer (HR) receive a call from AUS Embassy in UAE about my employment verification , Apart from on letter from my manger on letter head, I submitted contract letter, Offer letter , Visa pages, My business card , Pay slips, & bank statement of past 6 months.
> My manger told me that HR receive verification call & they informed him that he is not authorised to give such letters, Since then they (HR) creating a big mess . Furthermore AUS Embassy even emailed them but they are not replying & even creating problems for my manger why he issued the letter. Please help me what to do as already submitted enough evidences . Moreover should I create mirror Immi account to check what my agent has uploaded.
> 
> waiting for your swift response.



Hi Aus1984,

I have done the same by getting a letter from my immediate senior on the letter head 
and submitted by the agent. Later my agent told to get the letter from HR but they did not provide. Then my agent suggested to provide SD stating that the letter was uploaded by misunderstanding and not to consider that letter(I have posted the content earlier here). I have submitted my RR in statutory declaration with the witness of the same colleague.

Try to convince the HR and get new one, I know it is difficult but what to do. Otherwise submit SDs to DIBP and try your luck. 

Don't know how it is going to help because since then no updates .

Hope everything will be sorted out soon. All the best.

I should say this is totally carelessness of the agent. Please share your timelines.


----------



## Aus1984

sultan_azam said:


> ask your HR to reply AHC, if possible get a letter from HR regarding roles and responsibility and upload in immiaccount
> 
> a storm is coming


HR will not give any letter regarding RnR, however I requested service letter from them,
Just pray InshaAllah it will be good. 
I am scared what you said a storm is coming ..


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> HR will not give any letter regarding RnR, however I requested service letter from them,
> Just pray InshaAllah it will be good.
> I am scared what you said a storm is coming ..


Storm means the turbulence you may face 

But provide that service letter.

The post one above yours has suggested something, you can do that also

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

No grants today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muthu329024

Today I have applied for 190 visa for NSW SS... I didn't attach form 80. Is it mandatory to fill and attach form 80?? I have attached PCC and medical report along with Work exp,PTE score,degree cert and passport scan copy. How long it will take to assign CO 

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
PTE: 65+ (10 points) 
ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
NSW Approval to apply for Visa:03/Feb/2017
VISA Lodged:13/Feb/2017


----------



## abcbog

muthu329024 said:


> Today I have applied for 190 visa for NSW SS... I didn't attach form 80. Is it mandatory to fill and attach form 80?? I have attached PCC and medical report along with Work exp,PTE score,degree cert and passport scan copy. How long it will take to assign CO


CO will ask about it, so better to fill it now to save your time.


----------



## Mbhasin

Yes upload the form 80,it is needed , CO will come with in 1-2 weeks .

also attach spouse English requirement if you have applied for spouse also. 



muthu329024 said:


> Today I have applied for 190 visa for NSW SS... I didn't attach form 80. Is it mandatory to fill and attach form 80?? I have attached PCC and medical report along with Work exp,PTE score,degree cert and passport scan copy. How long it will take to assign CO
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO Code: 262113 (System Administrator)
> PTE: 65+ (10 points)
> ACS positive for 6+ years exp on 07/Dec/2016
> 190 SA EOI Lodged (70 pts): 08/Dec/2016
> 190 NSW EOI Lodged (70 pts): 14/Dec/2016
> SA SS applied: 08/Dec/2016
> NSW SS invitation&Applied: 13/Jan/2017
> SA Approval to apply for Visa: 20/Jan/2017
> NSW Approval to apply for Visa:03/Feb/2017
> VISA Lodged:13/Feb/2017


----------



## Subbarao

Thanks Bro.. 

I got my grant on Friday 10th of FEB




feeroz said:


> Yayy congrats brother...!!!
> That is called true happiness ... pure real... enjoy ...!!!!
> 
> One quick question?? Do you get grant letter today ? India time on Saturday? I mean do they work on Saturday ???


----------



## rvd

Subbarao said:


> Thanks Bro..
> 
> I got my grant on Friday 10th of FEB


Hello Subbarao,

Once again congratulation for you.. Can you please explain in details about the steps you did for expediting the application. 

Thank you,


----------



## muthu329024

abcbog said:


> CO will ask about it, so better to fill it now to save your time.


The form is coming around 18 page.. Do i need to fill and scan it?


----------



## rvd

muthu329024 said:


> The form is coming around 18 page.. Do i need to fill and scan it?


It is better to fill and upload. You can use online pdf editors to fill the form. Take the print out of last page and sign on that. Scan and combine with other filled pages.

All the best..


----------



## abcbog

Yes, but I recommend you to fill it by PDF professional.


muthu329024 said:


> abcbog said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO will ask about it, so better to fill it now to save your time.
> 
> 
> 
> The form is coming around 18 page.. Do i need to fill and scan it?
Click to expand...


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

Just asking to all members on this thread - is there anyone here, whose wife had a name change due to marriage and he got visa without submitting the SD for his wife's name change?

Other similar question - does anybody had a CO contact in which the CO asked for spouse name change SD, because the applicant initially did not submit this SD document?

In other words, is SD mandatory if wife's name got changed after marriage? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## rvd

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just asking to all members on this thread - is there anyone here, whose wife had a name change due to marriage and he got visa without submitting the SD for his wife's name change?
> 
> Other similar question - does anybody had a CO contact in which the CO asked for spouse name change SD, because the applicant initially did not submit this SD document?
> 
> In other words, is SD mandatory if wife's name got changed after marriage? Any information here please. Thanks.



My wife's surname changed after the marriage. Even in her first passport the surname was her father name. In the new passport, Address and Surname is updated.

In the visa application also mention the same as name before marriage and after marriage.

So far not provided any SD for this purpose. There is no CO contact in my application since lodged. Have to wait and see whether there will be any complication due to this such as PCC in old name or SD for name change.

Praying the God to cross this stage as early as possible. Never know from where the issue might pop up.


----------



## jp416

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> Just asking to all members on this thread - is there anyone here, whose wife had a name change due to marriage and he got visa without submitting the SD for his wife's name change?
> 
> 
> 
> Other similar question - does anybody had a CO contact in which the CO asked for spouse name change SD, because the applicant initially did not submit this SD document?
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, is SD mandatory if wife's name got changed after marriage? Any information here please. Thanks.




In my case, my wife's name has been the same throughout, even post marriage.

However, her birth certificate only reflected her first name without her middle name and surname. 

For this the CO had requested proof for name change.

I have submitted a signed and stamped declaration attested by the Indian Embassy in UAE that the name has not been changed and that it belongs to the same person. Hope that should satisfy the CO.

Cheers


----------



## Mitul Patel

Hi friends.. one of my friends applied for 489. He missed requested timeline for PCC and Medicals of 28 days, he submitted documents after 35 days on 10 th Feb. And guess what... He got his visa grant today. 
Team :Adelaide
What the hell is going on with 190 !?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Mitul Patel said:


> Hi friends.. one of my friends applied for 489. He missed requested timeline for PCC and Medicals of 28 days, he submitted documents after 35 days on 10 th Feb. And guess what... He got his visa grant today.
> Team :Adelaide
> What the hell is going on with 190 !?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Dear Mithul,
You are looking so frustrated,like me.
Patience Bro..
I dont know which type of varifications is going on.
Some people get their grants within a week and some get moe than year.
What is the criteria, what is the logic?
Out of control.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Mithul,
> You are looking so frustrated,like me.
> Patience Bro..
> I dont know which type of varifications is going on.
> Some people get their grants within a week and some get moe than year.
> What is the criteria, what is the logic?
> Out of control.


Yes brother...
I know that only patience is d key as we don't have any other option.
Actually Lots of personal and professional decisions are pending due to awaiting visa grant. 
So just to satisfy myself, I keep on refreshing my mailbox and ya...TapaTalk(Our Thread) as well, which keeps me cool.
And Just wondering what may b there, behind screen ! 


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mclight

hello can someone help when i did my EOI i made a mistake and claimed 5 points unaware on australian study, i didn't study i australia when i realised it was too late but i explained to the case officer but he hasnt responded to me ....what are my chances to getting a visa im worried its been 120 days now my total points are 55 + 5 NSW that excludes the 5 points


----------



## abin

hi all,

I had applied as software engineer for NSW dated 07/12/2016. But yet there has been no invitation till now. Any idea if any body got invititation.


----------



## AIMS17

Dear Mithun .
I am also loosing patience now .5 months is a long time and there's a lot of pressure at the work front. 
I too have applied in subcategory 190, Adelaide. Written to immigration boarder and security, did not reply .Not even an automated one ! 
Tired of checking immi account and mail every few mibs. 
Need to get a clearer picture and very soon !


----------



## abcbog

Mitul Patel said:


> Yes brother...
> I know that only patience is d key as we don't have any other option.
> Actually Lots of personal and professional decisions are pending due to awaiting visa grant.
> So just to satisfy myself, I keep on refreshing my mailbox and ya...TapaTalk(Our Thread) as well, which keeps me cool.
> And Just wondering what may b there, behind screen !
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Brothers, we have to wait.
I hope all of us get his grant soon. Let's pray!


----------



## rock_aussie

abin said:


> hi all,
> 
> I had applied as software engineer for NSW dated 07/12/2016. But yet there has been no invitation till now. Any idea if any body got invititation.


Hi abin

Could you let us know what is your points breakup and total points as well. This will allow us to reply with further accuracy regarding your query.

None the less my friends and forum members have told me that NSW has been kind of slow since this year start.


----------



## abcbog

Dears,
Will the CO inform me if he would put my case on hold until the due date of the pregnancy?
Now two months passed and no contact from the DIBP regarding my case. Is it better to send them an email asking about my case? 
TIA


----------



## baokar1

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> Will the CO inform me if he would put my case on hold until the due date of the pregnancy?
> Now two months passed and no contact from the DIBP regarding my case. Is it better to send them an email asking about my case?
> TIA


Yes please send them an email there is also some form to put the application on hold 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mitul Patel said:


> Yes brother...
> I know that only patience is d key as we don't have any other option.
> Actually Lots of personal and professional decisions are pending due to awaiting visa grant.
> So just to satisfy myself, I keep on refreshing my mailbox and ya...TapaTalk(Our Thread) as well, which keeps me cool.
> And Just wondering what may b there, behind screen !
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





sarikakhurana said:


> Dear Mithun .
> I am also loosing patience now .5 months is a long time and there's a lot of pressure at the work front.
> I too have applied in subcategory 190, Adelaide. Written to immigration boarder and security, did not reply .Not even an automated one !
> Tired of checking immi account and mail every few mibs.
> Need to get a clearer picture and very soon !



Hello dears, 
I am also in the same situation. Lots of pressure from work and personal life. Many important decisions in life are postponed due to this one goal. It is going to be 2 years since I started this journey. It is really frustrating and depressing. Even though we can say "Patience is the key", we lose it at one or the other point. First thing I do as soon as I open my eyes in the morning is to check my mail and immiaccount. During office hours, I refresh the immitracker and expat forum threads to get some info. We are all stuck here. Lack of clarity in the process makes it even worse. But can't help it. After coming this far, I dont have the heart to drop it. I am not even sure if it is worth all the time, money and struggles I have gone through during this time. I don't know if I will regret this decision in future since I put my personal and professional milestones at risk for it. I am confused, frustrated and hopeless. May be I am not the only one..


----------



## andreyx108b

sarikakhurana said:


> Dear Mithun .
> I am also loosing patience now .5 months is a long time and there's a lot of pressure at the work front.
> I too have applied in subcategory 190, Adelaide. Written to immigration boarder and security, did not reply .Not even an automated one !
> Tired of checking immi account and mail every few mibs.
> Need to get a clearer picture and very soon !




You have got to understand that many (!) wait over a year. It is not because DIBP forgot, but because you app. Has to go through necessary checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

My friend especially, Mithul, Lady Bird, Sarika,abcbog and boakar1 keep patiences.
Insh Allah we will get our grants soon and we will unite in Australia.
I think 190 Visa grants are little bit delay.
The situation out of our hands, even they are not interested to give answers of our E-MAIL.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Jamil Sid said:


> My friend especially, Mithul, Lady Bird, Sarika,abcbog and boakar1 keep patiences.
> Insh Allah we will get our grants soon and we will unite in Australia.
> I think 190 Visa grants are little bit delay.
> The situation out of our hands, even they are not interested to give answers of our E-MAIL.


Thanks Jamil..hope so..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Hello,

I received a reply from CO almost after a month that my application has been put on hold until delivery and asked to submit Birth Certificate and Passport of the baby after delivery.

Hope this helps !!



abcbog said:


> Dears,
> Will the CO inform me if he would put my case on hold until the due date of the pregnancy?
> Now two months passed and no contact from the DIBP regarding my case. Is it better to send them an email asking about my case?
> TIA


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received a reply from CO almost after a month that my application has been put on hold until delivery and asked to submit Birth Certificate and Passport of the baby after delivery.
> 
> Hope this helps !!


Hey Rohit, nice to see that, 

has the CO specifically mentioned that "case is on hold"

or they just asked to provide documents for baby after delivery ?


----------



## Brane

*DIBP contact number*

Dear Friends,
Has anyone tried calling DIBP for their case? 

Can anyone in the forum please share the number?


Regards,
Brane


----------



## Rohit R

Hi Sultan,

Yes CO specifically mentioned that your case is on hold until delivery and asked for mentioned documents after delivery. 



sultan_azam said:


> Hey Rohit, nice to see that,
> 
> has the CO specifically mentioned that "case is on hold"
> 
> or they just asked to provide documents for baby after delivery ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Yes CO specifically mentioned that your case is on hold until delivery and asked for mentioned documents after delivery.


great and all the best 


happy parenting


----------



## Rohit R

Thank you so much Sultan !!

Just one query. How much time do I have after the delivery to submit the documents ? Is it the same 28 days timeframe ?

After how much time should i go for baby's passport and wife medicals after delivery ? Need your suggestion here.

Thanks



sultan_azam said:


> great and all the best
> 
> 
> happy parenting


----------



## abcbog

Rohit R said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received a reply from CO almost after a month that my application has been put on hold until delivery and asked to submit Birth Certificate and Passport of the baby after delivery.
> 
> Hope this helps !!


Thanks for your reply.
Is there any form to be filled?
Shall I contact them regarding my case, as till now two months from the last contact?


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> great and all the best
> 
> 
> happy parenting


Sultan, Shall I send them an email asking about my case, as my agent advised me to not do that.
Thanks


----------



## Rohit R

Hello,

I shared the following documents :

USG report showing EDD.
Doctor's prescription
Form 1022- Change in circumstances

If he is a MARA agent then may be he knows better. Just wait for few more days. you will definitely receive a reply from them.



abcbog said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Is there any form to be filled?
> Shall I contact them regarding my case, as till now two months from the last contact?


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Sultan, Shall I send them an email asking about my case, as my agent advised me to not do that.
> Thanks


Low chances of getting a reply

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> Low chances of getting a reply
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


I have received the first communication from this email [email protected], so I'll send for the same one mentioned my CO officer name and number. 
Am I right?


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> I have received the first communication from this email [email protected], so I'll send for the same one mentioned my CO officer name and number.
> Am I right?


Yes

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Lady$Bird said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> I am also in the same situation. Lots of pressure from work and personal life. Many important decisions in life are postponed due to this one goal. It is going to be 2 years since I started this journey. It is really frustrating and depressing. Even though we can say "Patience is the key", we lose it at one or the other point. First thing I do as soon as I open my eyes in the morning is to check my mail and immiaccount. During office hours, I refresh the immitracker and expat forum threads to get some info. We are all stuck here. Lack of clarity in the process makes it even worse. But can't help it. After coming this far, I dont have the heart to drop it. I am not even sure if it is worth all the time, money and struggles I have gone through during this time. I don't know if I will regret this decision in future since I put my personal and professional milestones at risk for it. I am confused, frustrated and hopeless. May be I am not the only one..




Dear all please dont lose patience here. We all have fought hard from the very first day and waiting curiously. We all are on a mission and believe me i also eagerly waiting for the grant that no day seems special like birthday, valentine day & all. We have put our everything i.e time, money & our future for this. Moreover, i also get impatient sometimes but then i log in to expat and spend time here and get positive vibes. I had a words with my agent yesterday and they told me that sometimes DIBP clear back log till february end. Dont know whether its true or not but we cant do anything except wait. Hope we all get our grants very soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rohit R said:


> Thank you so much Sultan !!
> 
> Just one query. How much time do I have after the delivery to submit the documents ? Is it the same 28 days timeframe ?
> 
> After how much time should i go for baby's passport and wife medicals after delivery ? Need your suggestion here.
> 
> Thanks


you will get a communication probably with 15-20 days of EDD mentioned in USG/radiologist report, in that communication, they will ask to submit below mentioned

1. birth certificate for baby
2. passport for baby
3. form 1022 for change in circumstances
4. medicals for you and wife

they will give 28 days time to respond after this communication


----------



## humbleman1580

Hi. my organization has moved to another premises, due to which our land line numbers and address has been changed. Do I need to get a new reference letter from my employer mentioning new contact numbers and address,or I can just update DIBP through 1022. Experts comments please

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. my organization has moved to another premises, due to which our land line numbers and address has been changed. Do I need to get a new reference letter from my employer mentioning new contact numbers and address,or I can just update DIBP through 1022. Experts comments please
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


I faced the same issue, and my agent asked me to submit a new experience certificate with full duties. Moreover, I have submitted form 1022 as well.


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. my organization has moved to another premises, due to which our land line numbers and address has been changed. Do I need to get a new reference letter from my employer mentioning new contact numbers and address,or I can just update DIBP through 1022. Experts comments please
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


yes it will be good to have a new letter, at least a basic letter which states your designation, joining date, current designation and most importantly the new address and landline numbers


----------



## humbleman1580

abcbog said:


> I faced the same issue, and my agent asked me to submit a new experience certificate with full duties. Moreover, I have submitted form 1022 as well.


Thanks. The major concern is that on new letter heads the address is still same because the earlier premises is still in company's possession and another entity of same organization has been working there. New letter head only contains new logo. Additionally I can update my seniors personal number this time to avoid any issue. Will it be fine?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> yes it will be good to have a new letter, at least a basic letter which states your designation, joining date, current designation and most importantly the new address and landline numbers


Thanks Sultan. I have requested a new letter but as discussed the concern is with regard to address. In new letter heads, only logo has been changed. Address is old and pre printed in New letter heads. 

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## nimazzz

Hi Guys,

I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (material science engineering, 55 plus 5 NSW sponsored) on Jun 2016 to NSW and there is no update up to this moment what so ever. I'm getting tired of their slow processing. My partner recently has lost 10 points because of her age and job. Anyone has any idea what to do? Is there any way to follow up? I'm scared they might never get back to me. It's getting soOoOoOOoOOooO long (((((
Tnx


----------



## nimazzz

*visa 190 lodged June 2016*

Hi Guys,

I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (material science engineering, 55 plus 5 NSW sponsored) on Jun 2016 to NSW and there is no update up to this moment what so ever. I'm getting tired of their slow processing. My partner recently has lost 10 points because of her age and job. Anyone has any idea what to do? Is there any way to follow up? I'm scared they might never get back to me. It's getting soOoOoOOoOOooO long (((((
Tnx


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks Sultan. I have requested a new letter but as discussed the concern is with regard to address. In new letter heads, only logo has been changed. Address is old and pre printed in New letter heads.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


can you ask HR/Admin to write new address in the letter head along with new landline numbers ?


----------



## Sandyimmi

Lady$Bird said:


> Mitul Patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes brother...
> I know that only patience is d key as we don't have any other option.
> Actually Lots of personal and professional decisions are pending due to awaiting visa grant.
> So just to satisfy myself, I keep on refreshing my mailbox and ya...TapaTalk(Our Thread) as well, which keeps me cool.
> And Just wondering what may b there, behind screen !
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarikakhurana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mithun .
> I am also loosing patience now .5 months is a long time and there's a lot of pressure at the work front.
> I too have applied in subcategory 190, Adelaide. Written to immigration boarder and security, did not reply .Not even an automated one !
> Tired of checking immi account and mail every few mibs.
> Need to get a clearer picture and very soon !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello dears,
> I am also in the same situation. Lots of pressure from work and personal life. Many important decisions in life are postponed due to this one goal. It is going to be 2 years since I started this journey. It is really frustrating and depressing. Even though we can say "Patience is the key", we lose it at one or the other point. First thing I do as soon as I open my eyes in the morning is to check my mail and immiaccount. During office hours, I refresh the immitracker and expat forum threads to get some info. We are all stuck here. Lack of clarity in the process makes it even worse. But can't help it. After coming this far, I dont have the heart to drop it. I am not even sure if it is worth all the time, money and struggles I have gone through during this time. I don't know if I will regret this decision in future since I put my personal and professional milestones at risk for it. I am confused, frustrated and hopeless. May be I am not the only one..
Click to expand...

It is more than 245 days for me. Sent email to gsm.allocated and got an auto reply that no response will be given to status check emails. Dont know what to do.


----------



## Rohit R

Thank you Sultan !!



sultan_azam said:


> you will get a communication probably with 15-20 days of EDD mentioned in USG/radiologist report, in that communication, they will ask to submit below mentioned
> 
> 1. birth certificate for baby
> 2. passport for baby
> 3. form 1022 for change in circumstances
> 4. medicals for you and wife
> 
> they will give 28 days time to respond after this communication


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> can you ask HR/Admin to write new address in the letter head along with new landline numbers ?


I requested the same but as expected the answer was that registered address is already mentioned on letter head. They agreed to put personal number of my reporting head in addition to landline numbers. Will that solve the purpose

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> I requested the same but as expected the answer was that registered address is already mentioned on letter head. They agreed to put personal number of my reporting head in addition to landline numbers. Will that solve the purpose
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Not enough, but let us take what we are getting

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> Not enough, but let us take what we are getting
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Agreed. That's the reason I requested them to add my reporting heads number on letter so that ahc can call him directly.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Agreed. That's the reason I requested them to add my reporting heads number on letter so that ahc can call him directly.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Good luck

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Really need a good luck.six months since I lodged my application and no moment so far. May God give grant to all of us

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Really need a good luck.six months since I lodged my application and no moment so far. May God give grant to all of us

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

is nobody getting grant this week ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Mbhasin said:


> is nobody getting grant this week ?


A lot of grants this week.. really.


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> A lot of grants this week.. really.


Hope so.... 
All D Best one n all !!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

Sandyimmi said:


> It is more than 245 days for me. Sent email to gsm.allocated and got an auto reply that no response will be given to status check emails. Dont know what to do.


could you please share your timelines with us. 245 days is pretty long indeed!
:dizzy:


----------



## AIMS17

abcbog said:


> Sultan, Shall I send them an email asking about my case, as my agent advised me to not do that.
> Thanks


Hello abcdog

Did you send DOIB an email ? and did you receive any response to the same ?
:typing:


----------



## pipebritop

Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant. 

I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact. 

We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Congratulations br. May god bless you n your family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

sarikakhurana said:


> Hello abcdog
> 
> Did you send DOIB an email ? and did you receive any response to the same ?
> :typing:


Last night, Cairo timezone, I have sent them an email and received an auto-reply that my email has been received. 
Pray for me; sure I'll update you once I get any response.


----------



## abcbog

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## baokar1

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats can you share your timeline 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congratulations.. All the best..


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations and good luck !! 



pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Congrats mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


CONGRATULATIONS ! 

Have a great new beginning !


----------



## nimazzz

nimazzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (material science engineering, 55 plus 5 NSW sponsored) on Jun 2016 to NSW and there is no update up to this moment what so ever. I'm getting tired of their slow processing. My partner recently has lost 10 points because of her age and job. Anyone has any idea what to do? Is there any way to follow up? I'm scared they might never get back to me. It's getting soOoOoOOoOOooO long (((((
> Tnx


Great, that's how you guys welcome a new member? I asked a question which is so important to me and literally, no one has even replied to me. Another useless forum I suppose. So disappointing.


----------



## andreyx108b

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Congrats mate!


----------



## sarb123

Hello guys..
Can anybody tell me how many days are required to transfer visa fees through paul merchants..
As I have transfer money on 06.02.17 and there is no update of transfer


----------



## rohi1718

nimazzz said:


> Great, that's how you guys welcome a new member? I asked a question which is so important to me and literally, no one has even replied to me. Another useless forum I suppose. So disappointing.


Hi nimazzz,

There may be many messages for a day and people may skip them, so no wonder one message can get skip and no one replies, but that should not be disappointing, we can always follow up , like pasting it again and asking again, some one will reply, as i have seen in last few months.
Other thing is when you say useless forum, this forum is supposed to be for discussions for visa related issues, and yours seems an invitation issue and there are specific forums for NSW invitation process.

Now about your question, NSW is not very good with 55+5 pointers, for this the wait may be never ending, you can get an idea from https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190.
I would suggest to try other states in parallel. Create a new EOI with different account and apply for other state like Victoria which has been a support for 55+5 pointers. It is not suggested way but many people have successfully tried it.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Sandyimmi

sarikakhurana said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is more than 245 days for me. Sent email to gsm.allocated and got an auto reply that no response will be given to status check emails. Dont know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> could you please share your timelines with us. 245 days is pretty long indeed!
Click to expand...

Visa 190 applied 10th June 
Co contacted 12th July for form 80 and uploaded same day(wasn't uploaded by agent earlier despite being ready)
Silence since then. No replies to mail either.


----------



## rock_aussie

Sandyimmi said:


> Visa 190 applied 10th June
> Co contacted 12th July for form 80 and uploaded same day(wasn't uploaded by agent earlier despite being ready)
> Silence since then. No replies to mail either.


Hi Sandy,

Could you give us your point breakup with your ANZSCO Code and ACS Exp as well. Do have patience buddy, thats the best we can do as of now.


----------



## sarb123

Hello guys..
Can anybody tell me how many days are required to transfer visa fees through paul merchants..
As I have transfer money on 06.02.17 and there is no update of transfer


----------



## numero_uno

Sandyimmi said:


> Visa 190 applied 10th June
> Co contacted 12th July for form 80 and uploaded same day(wasn't uploaded by agent earlier despite being ready)
> Silence since then. No replies to mail either.


Sailing in the same boat...applied on 22 May replied to CO on 14 July 2016 no contact since than. Emailing them every month...but as usual no response from them.


----------



## humbleman1580

numero_uno said:


> Sailing in the same boat...applied on 22 May replied to CO on 14 July 2016 no contact since than. Emailing them every month...but as usual no response from them.


Is there any auto reply? Just want to know that do they trigger auto reply or not.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## numero_uno

humbleman1580 said:


> Is there any auto reply? Just want to know that do they trigger auto reply or not.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Yes I do get an auto reply..


----------



## humbleman1580

numero_uno said:


> Yes I do get an auto reply..


Thanks

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Seems like there is slowdown in the NSW SS grants.. Very disheartening.

Hope we all get our grants soon!!


----------



## abcbog

Brane said:


> Seems like there is slowdown in the NSW SS grants.. Very disheartening.
> 
> Hope we all get our grants soon!!


Don't lose your hope brother.


----------



## Mbhasin

Just a thought crossed my mind if this slowness is related to Us election

Am I thinking in right direction,this wait is killing 😅😅


----------



## MNG2020

One month ago thinking like that. Especially Muslim countries. Hope it's wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerat

Congratulations brother..all the best for Bright future be in touch.


----------



## Ahror

Hi guys 
I got 2nd CO contact today asking for further evidence of relationship. Any suggestions? We got married just a month before lodging visa application. I have already provided couple of old pics. What else can I provide? Experts please comment


----------



## Mbhasin

Ahror said:


> Hi guys
> I got 2nd CO contact today asking for further evidence of relationship. Any suggestions? We got married just a month before lodging visa application. I have already provided couple of old pics. What else can I provide? Experts please comment


Marriage certificate ?Is that provided


----------



## Mitul Patel

Ahror said:


> Hi guys
> I got 2nd CO contact today asking for further evidence of relationship. Any suggestions? We got married just a month before lodging visa application. I have already provided couple of old pics. What else can I provide? Experts please comment


I think few daz back another member also has been asked for same evidence and he provided with marriage pics, FB account links, relatives n parents affidavits etc for same. U can also add expenses sharing evidences as well like hotel bills, same address in phone bills 
. I think these much will suffice.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Hello,

The same thing was asked from me. I got married on dec 10,2016 and lodged visa on dec 6,2016. Initially i provided marriage certificate but co asked for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I provided the following documents:

1. SD from my relatives (australia citizens) who came on marriage.
2. Entire facebook history from the time we got engaged.
3. Joint statement account.
4. Affidavit from our parents that we are married and in ongoing relationship.
5. Marriage certificate again.
6. Certificate from priest.
7. wedding pics and wedding invitation card.
8. Travel tickets.
9. In september i had word with victoria via e-mail that my marriage is scheduled on dec 10,2016. I took screenshot of the e-mail of submitted it.

Hope this will help you.



Ahror said:


> Hi guys
> I got 2nd CO contact today asking for further evidence of relationship. Any suggestions? We got married just a month before lodging visa application. I have already provided couple of old pics. What else can I provide? Experts please comment


----------



## dreamsanj

nimazzz said:


> Great, that's how you guys welcome a new member? I asked a question which is so important to me and literally, no one has even replied to me. Another useless forum I suppose. So disappointing.


Nimazz.. You don't provide details and expect group to answer.. Firstly have patience.. 

Provide full breakdown of points and we might be able to suggest.. 

Everyone here has day job and help each other by sharing information we know.. Taking out your anger in this way is not called for 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## mayur.s.kadam

Hi Cheekoo,
Congrats on receiving your grant, could you please help me with the reply to DIBP, since even i have applied for 189 and CO has asked for Military service details. but i have never served in military.

I sent a mail to DIBP explaining them thata i have never served in the military and what should i do?
but in the online immi account the status of my application is "Information requested", what should i do on the online immi account.

Your help will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## andreyx108b

joy.verma said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> The same thing was asked from me. I got married on dec 10,2016 and lodged visa on dec 6,2016. Initially i provided marriage certificate but co asked for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse. I provided the following documents:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. SD from my relatives (australia citizens) who came on marriage.
> 
> 2. Entire facebook history from the time we got engaged.
> 
> 3. Joint statement account.
> 
> 4. Affidavit from our parents that we are married and in ongoing relationship.
> 
> 5. Marriage certificate again.
> 
> 6. Certificate from priest.
> 
> 7. wedding pics and wedding invitation card.
> 
> 8. Travel tickets.
> 
> 9. In september i had word with victoria via e-mail that my marriage is scheduled on dec 10,2016. I took screenshot of the e-mail of submitted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will help you.




Thats a good set of docs. Applicants with the same request should follow your example. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Thank you Andreyx. Along with the above applicants can also provide phone bills with same address, SD or affidavit from Landlord specifying that couple are staying together.

Providing any 4 - 5 documents are sufficient.



andreyx108b said:


> Thats a good set of docs. Applicants with the same request should follow your example.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

Dear Experts

How much safe it is to change job post visa lodge? Does it have any impact on visa processing? Anyone who have gone through same situation or knows it's impact, kindly suggest.


----------



## MNG2020

*Military Evidence*



kunal_m said:


> please check my signature.





mayur.s.kadam said:


> Hi Cheekoo,
> Congrats on receiving your grant, could you please help me with the reply to DIBP, since even i have applied for 189 and CO has asked for Military service details. but i have never served in military.
> 
> I sent a mail to DIBP explaining them thata i have never served in the military and what should i do?
> but in the online immi account the status of my application is "Information requested", what should i do on the online immi account.
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated...


Only upload to DIBP your military certificate sure with (translated copy) if you exempted or served send to them your status.


----------



## mayur.s.kadam

But i have never served in military, what shhould i provide.


----------



## MNG2020

Excuse me, where are you from? If from Egypt you ought to provide one of these certificates ( exempted certificate / served certificate). I don't know more about military only this my br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Excuse me, Like Egypt we ought to provide one of these certificates ( exempted certificate / served certificate). I don't know more about military only this my br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

Hi Guys,

Just want to inform you about my previous post regarding job verification that HR creates problems as my manager singed on letter head . Me & My manager went to our GM./ CEO & apologise for the mistake & insure that we wasn't aware about this & will not repeat this in future. After that CEO asked HR to reply to the email to AUS Consulate . Furthermore, They provide me one letter from HR stating that I am working here since ---- till present & we have no objection for his AUS Visa process, they also mentioned my salary ... I think it would be OK.
I provided this certificate to my agent & he uploaded yesterday. Today i created mirror immi account & it says that last update on 24 Dec 2016, where i can see that agent attached that certificate yesterday

thanks


----------



## PNHA

Hi everyone!

As the standard processing time is 3 months for 189 & 190 Visa. Is it possible to contact the Case Officer to ask for the update if 3 months has passed and you have not heard back from them?

Thank you


----------



## humbleman1580

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to inform you about my previous post regarding job verification that HR creates problems as my manager singed on letter head . Me & My manager went to our GM./ CEO & apologise for the mistake & insure that we wasn't aware about this & will not repeat this in future. After that CEO asked HR to reply to the email to AUS Consulate . Furthermore, They provide me one letter from HR stating that I am working here since ---- till present & we have no objection for his AUS Visa process, they also mentioned my salary ... I think it would be OK.
> I provided this certificate to my agent & he uploaded yesterday. Today i created mirror immi account & it says that last update on 24 Dec 2016, where i can see that agent attached that certificate yesterday
> 
> thanks


This is good. Finally, you crossed a hurdle. All the best

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to inform you about my previous post regarding job verification that HR creates problems as my manager singed on letter head . Me & My manager went to our GM./ CEO & apologise for the mistake & insure that we wasn't aware about this & will not repeat this in future. After that CEO asked HR to reply to the email to AUS Consulate . Furthermore, They provide me one letter from HR stating that I am working here since ---- till present & we have no objection for his AUS Visa process, they also mentioned my salary ... I think it would be OK.
> I provided this certificate to my agent & he uploaded yesterday. Today i created mirror immi account & it says that last update on 24 Dec 2016, where i can see that agent attached that certificate yesterday
> 
> thanks


It is really a good news. You can see that by clicking upload documents you will see all the upload documents file and date of upload.

Further to share:

As I informed earlier mine was similar to your case. But provided SDs later. Day before yesterday my colleague got a from Australian Consulate and asked about the letter he signed on letter head with other information. Finally she asked whether the copy is with HR he thought if he says no it may effect my PR process so he said YES. 

Later he informed me about this I was really scared if they check in HR it will be problem for my colleague as well and he was telling me that in case caught save me that he did not signed the letter. I was really tensed and had sleepless night. Finally I decided to face whatever it is and yesterday I called back to the same number. I explained everything about the scenario and the reason for providing SDs and they agreed the CO got all those documents. I requested them you can very well go ahead with HR verification but please do not inform them about my PR process and letter signed by my colleague.

She said that letter has reference number then I said it is our internal department letter no copy with HR and he is not authorized signatory of the company. Now it will be updated to CO and it will be his decision to how it will progress.

Don't really know what will happen any suggestions or experience.

Thank you,


----------



## andreyx108b

joy.verma said:


> Thank you Andreyx. Along with the above applicants can also provide phone bills with same address, SD or affidavit from Landlord specifying that couple are staying together.
> 
> 
> 
> Providing any 4 - 5 documents are sufficient.




Yes. Sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> How much safe it is to change job post visa lodge? Does it have any impact on visa processing? Anyone who have gone through same situation or knows it's impact, kindly suggest.


I also have this question ,yu can change the job and inform the co about the situation change, everybody and sensibily suggest not to change while in process as it might be asked to have extra documentation work for co and yu


----------



## rajivtechno

Hello all 

I am waiting for visa grant from 10th may 2016 . Any more waiting over from may month?. It's so frustrating I had worked in Australia and works in Australian firm for last 10 years still can't figure out what external check is going in my case . Any one has clue ?


----------



## Aus1984

rvd said:


> It is really a good news. You can see that by clicking upload documents you will see all the upload documents file and date of upload.
> 
> Further to share:
> 
> As I informed earlier mine was similar to your case. But provided SDs later. Day before yesterday my colleague got a from Australian Consulate and asked about the letter he signed on letter head with other information. Finally she asked whether the copy is with HR he thought if he says no it may effect my PR process so he said YES.
> 
> Later he informed me about this I was really scared if they check in HR it will be problem for my colleague as well and he was telling me that in case caught save me that he did not signed the letter. I was really tensed and had sleepless night. Finally I decided to face whatever it is and yesterday I called back to the same number. I explained everything about the scenario and the reason for providing SDs and they agreed the CO got all those documents. I requested them you can very well go ahead with HR verification but please do not inform them about my PR process and letter signed by my colleague.
> 
> She said that letter has reference number then I said it is our internal department letter no copy with HR and he is not authorized signatory of the company. Now it will be updated to CO and it will be his decision to how it will progress.
> 
> Don't really know what will happen any suggestions or experience.
> 
> Thank you,


I think you can do same thing as my HR even don't want to tell me that they received some email. But I Tried with higher management & then they asked them to reply You can also take help from some who can talked to HR. But In this my whole office knows about my PR process. they even don't want to give me coming increment . But this won't be problem if get PR


----------



## abcbog

rajivtechno said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am waiting for visa grant from 10th may 2016 . Any more waiting over from may month?. It's so frustrating I had worked in Australia and works in Australian firm for last 10 years still can't figure out what external check is going in my case . Any one has clue ?


I wish you all the best. Don't lose your hope.


----------



## rvd

Aus1984 said:


> I think you can do same thing as my HR even don't want to tell me that they received some email. But I Tried with higher management & then they asked them to reply You can also take help from some who can talked to HR. But In this my whole office knows about my PR process. they even don't want to give me coming increment . But this won't be problem if get PR


Yes need to do something.. In my case HR may help but higher management may not.. lets see..
I am not worried about increments but there are other complications in revealing this to the company but finally if I don't have any option then I need to face the reality. It is better to face instead fearing about the consequences. Thank you. 

Will be posting here. 

What is your timeline.


----------



## Mbhasin

Aus1984 said:


> I think you can do same thing as my HR even don't want to tell me that they received some email. But I Tried with higher management & then they asked them to reply You can also take help from some who can talked to HR. But In this my whole office knows about my PR process. they even don't want to give me coming increment . But this won't be problem if get PR


In my case I took the letter from hr itself but without mentioning to them for what purpose it was generic letter so they gave me the letter ,but since now I am not sure if they have received any call or email or if they are not replying to it .

Any way to check if the employment verification has happened ,


----------



## rajivtechno

abcbog said:


> I wish you all the best. Don't lose your hope.


Thanks and hope you get soon too!!


----------



## rvd

Mbhasin said:


> In my case I took the letter from hr itself but without mentioning to them for what purpose it was generic letter so they gave me the letter ,but since now I am not sure if they have received any call or email or if they are not replying to it .
> 
> Any way to check if the employment verification has happened ,


Either we have to check with HR or we will have to notified by AHC or CO incase employer does not respond. I feel most of the companies will respond by considering that this as request from high profile immigration department especially if they call them directly.

Really don't know what will happened exactly but positive thoughts will allows us to concentrate on other works.

All the best for you and all for their speedy grant.


----------



## humbleman1580

Mbhasin said:


> I also have this question ,yu can change the job and inform the co about the situation change, everybody and sensibily suggest not to change while in process as it might be asked to have extra documentation work for co and yu


Thanks. I think it's rational to stay in same job. But in my current job some concerns are going on. One solution could be to wait for the final decision of Management but it's too risky in current scenario. Other way could be start hunting something new. I completely agree with you that new job may lead to additional documentation but looks like stuck now.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> Either we have to check with HR or we will have to notified by AHC or CO incase employer does not respond. I feel most of the companies will respond by considering that this as request from high profile immigration department especially if they call them directly.
> 
> Really don't know what will happened exactly but positive thoughts will allows us to concentrate on other works.
> 
> All the best for you and all for their speedy grant.


Does verification calls goes to HR in case we have given statuary declaration from colleagues.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

rvd said:


> Yes need to do something.. In my case HR may help but higher management may not.. lets see..
> I am not worried about increments but there are other complications in revealing this to the company but finally if I don't have any option then I need to face the reality. It is better to face instead fearing about the consequences. Thank you.
> 
> Will be posting here.
> 
> What is your timeline.


Here is my timeline
1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017

Best of luck for you, me & all who are waiting for grant.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Brane said:


> Seems like there is slowdown in the NSW SS grants.. Very disheartening.
> 
> Hope we all get our grants soon!!


Where did you get this information from ?


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Does verification calls goes to HR in case we have given statuary declaration from colleagues.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


In my case I gave both statuary declaration and letter signed by same colleague.

My colleague got call but no updates from HR or company.


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> In my case I gave both statuary declaration and letter signed by same colleague.
> 
> My colleague got call but no updates from HR or company.


But why did you gave statuary declaration from colleague Incase you were having reference letter from hr

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Aus1984 said:


> Here is my timeline
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 
> Best of luck for you, me & all who are waiting for grant.


Personally always I feel good if something is happening around the application instead of deep silence.

Hope everyone will get their grants very soon.

All the best.


----------



## siren

Hello all,

I am confused right now and need some suggestions. I have applied through agent.
Everything is completed and I am waiting for employment verification and visa grant. Applied for visa in June 2016 end for subclass 190. I am planning to get married so how should i go forward with it without delaying my process? Should i marry immediately and include by spouse in the process or shall i wait for my visa to come and later apply her for spouse visa? Is her skill assessment needed? She has already given ielts and avg score is 6 bands.

Thank You


----------



## Mbhasin

siren said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am confused right now and need some suggestions. I have applied through agent.
> Everything is completed and I am waiting for employment verification and visa grant. Applied for visa in June 2016 end for subclass 190. I am planning to get married so how should i go forward with it without delaying my process? Should i marry immediately and include by spouse in the process or shall i wait for my visa to come and later apply her for spouse visa? Is her skill assessment needed? She has already given ielts and avg score is 6 bands.
> 
> Thank You


Just see ,in some of the last pages there is somebody who discussed how and what is asked if yu add spouses in application,whether yu marry now or later is your decision ,the process will remain same and have to provide evidence.


----------



## siren

Mbhasin said:


> Just see ,in some of the last pages there is somebody who discussed how and what is asked if yu add spouses in application,whether yu marry now or later is your decision ,the process will remain same and have to provide evidence.




I understand, but does it affect the time frame of process?will the current process get delayed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> Does verification calls goes to HR in case we have given statuary declaration from colleagues.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk



It will usually go to the person who signed the SD. However, there are have been cases when they called directly to HR.


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> But why did you gave statuary declaration from colleague Incase you were having reference letter from hr
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


I did not got letter from HR both are signed by colleague since he is not authorized later I gave SD to consider that as reference not the earlier letter.

It become little complicate by the carelessness of the agent same as Aus1984.

Agent should have said earlier only authorized signatory is required. 

Whatever happened is happened and now waiting for CO is my only option.


----------



## MNG2020

Dears, question: After the CO check the application, is there any other process or he/ she only the authorized person give the decision? I mean the application go to next high level person to give the final decision or no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> I did not got letter from HR both are signed by colleague since he is not authorized later I gave SD to consider that as reference not the earlier letter.
> 
> It become little complicate by the carelessness of the agent same as Aus1984.
> 
> Agent should have said earlier only authorized signatory is required.
> 
> Whatever happened is happened and now waiting for CO is my only option.


So your colleagues signed on company letterheads??

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

siren said:


> I understand, but does it affect the time frame of process?will the current process get delayed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the current process will get delayed as they would need more time for verification post spouse addition to the application

the most critical thing is that if you marry now and add dibp would do more verification especially on the grounds that if it is sham marriage..


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> So your colleagues signed on company letterheads??
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Yes initial letter was in company letter head.


----------



## numero_uno

rajivtechno said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am waiting for visa grant from 10th may 2016 . Any more waiting over from may month?. It's so frustrating I had worked in Australia and works in Australian firm for last 10 years still can't figure out what external check is going in my case . Any one has clue ?


Yes I am also waiting since May 2016, spoke to DIBP executive today they informed me that you file is still under process and they can't commit any timeline for completion.


----------



## Brane

numero_uno said:


> Yes I am also waiting since May 2016, spoke to DIBP executive today they informed me that you file is still under process and they can't commit any timeline for completion.


Can u please share the number


----------



## Lady$Bird

90th day..
Clueless.. frustrated and confused.....


----------



## rvd

numero_uno said:


> Yes I am also waiting since May 2016, spoke to DIBP executive today they informed me that you file is still under process and they can't commit any timeline for completion.


It would have been good if DIBP officers inform us (at least while the applicant is calling) where it is getting delayed example Employment verification or security checks.


----------



## Sammani

Hello, 

I have not lodged visa yet, but need to clarify this.. 
I am claiming 15 points for experience. For the first three years the company i worked for, did not issue pay slips. so when i was required to show the evidence to Eng Aus at exp assessment i provided a letter from Managing Director of that company saying "this employee was working with us and was drawing this much of salary monthly from ...... to ...... . And a summary of the salary and allowances was attached in a table below the letter. 

It is the only document I have to prove the salary particulars for that first 3 years in visa stage too.. will the DIBP satisfy with that?

please suggest..


----------



## rvd

Hopefully it should satisfy the officer. I can understand that if you could arrange something you would have arranged so now you can submit what you are having with you. As long as you are genuine nothing to worry much.

How about the bank statements if the salary was send to bank?

If the company is currently functioning and if the managing director confirm your employment if DIBP do the employment verification then everything will be fine.

All the best. 



Sammani said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have not lodged visa yet, but need to clarify this..
> I am claiming 15 points for experience. For the first three years the company i worked for, did not issue pay slips. so when i was required to show the evidence to Eng Aus at exp assessment i provided a letter from Managing Director of that company saying "this employee was working with us and was drawing this much of salary monthly from ...... to ...... . And a summary of the salary and allowances was attached in a table below the letter.
> 
> It is the only document I have to prove the salary particulars for that first 3 years in visa stage too.. will the DIBP satisfy with that?
> 
> please suggest..


----------



## Sammani

rvd said:


> Hopefully it should satisfy the officer. I can understand that if you could arrange something you would have arranged so now you can submit what you are having with you. As long as you are genuine nothing to worry much.
> 
> If the company is currently functioning and if the managing director confirm your employment if DIBP do the employment verification then everything will be fine.
> 
> All the best.


thanks for quick reply.. actually that Managing Director confirmed me that he will support if any case happen in future regarding this issue. hope it will be okay.


----------



## rvd

Sammani said:


> thanks for quick reply.. actually that Managing Director confirmed me that he will support if any case happen in future regarding this issue. hope it will be okay.


Then you don't need to worry about this. Go ahead with visa lodge.


----------



## numero_uno

Brane said:


> Can u please share the number



131881....My friend in Australia conference me on this number...not sure if you could dial it from India...also I had to wait 1hr 25 min before being connected to the executive.


----------



## bvinayb

Sammani said:


> thanks for quick reply.. actually that Managing Director confirmed me that he will support if any case happen in future regarding this issue. hope it will be okay.


Even I didn't had any payslips however, provided a salary letter detailing salary breakdown along with increments over the years. Along with this - I also provided bank statements to support that letter. So, If you can provide bank statements it would be perfect. You don't have show each month's statement.

Thanks.


----------



## kd87

numero_uno said:


> Yes I am also waiting since May 2016, spoke to DIBP executive today they informed me that you file is still under process and they can't commit any timeline for completion.


could you please share the number you contacted them at? and which team did u contact?
Thanks


----------



## kd87

kd87 said:


> could you please share the number you contacted them at? and which team did u contact?
> Thanks


Sorry didnt see the earlier post where u shared the number. Is the number exclusively for brisbane team?


----------



## mclight

i once called that number from Zimbabwe it went through but i had to hang it after i waited for 45min no one responding


----------



## mclight

Seems nobody wants to respond to my concern 
*******
hello can someone help when i did my EOI i made a mistake and claimed 5 points unaware on australian study, i didn't study i australia when i realised it was too late but i explained to the case officer but he hasnt responded to me ....what are my chances to getting a visa im worried its been 120 days now my total points are 55 + 5 NSW that excludes the 5 points


----------



## Mbhasin

mclight said:


> Seems nobody wants to respond to my concern
> *******
> hello can someone help when i did my EOI i made a mistake and claimed 5 points unaware on australian study, i didn't study i australia when i realised it was too late but i explained to the case officer but he hasnt responded to me ....what are my chances to getting a visa im worried its been 120 days now my total points are 55 + 5 NSW that excludes the 5 points


It all depends upon case officer now,first the eoi selection is based upon the points yu scored ,if you cannot prove the points and if it is a mistake it totally depends upon co now


----------



## mohitkashyap

Can anyone tell me, where to check the 190 state sponsorship availability ?


----------



## baokar1

mclight said:


> Seems nobody wants to respond to my concern
> *******
> hello can someone help when i did my EOI i made a mistake and claimed 5 points unaware on australian study, i didn't study i australia when i realised it was too late but i explained to the case officer but he hasnt responded to me ....what are my chances to getting a visa im worried its been 120 days now my total points are 55 + 5 NSW that excludes the 5 points


If you can't prove your claims then your visa application is in danger because on basis of the points you recieved invite,if the points are not changing then it's ok. I have heard people claiming more experience points then also they are getting grant, it depends on how your co takes it you never know 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mayur.s.kadam

I am from India, and there is no compulsion for military service.


----------



## MNG2020

I don't know dear, may any expert from India reply to your situation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharoon Gill

Greetings everyone,

Can anyone here comment on NSW 190 sponsorship and EOI timings for Chemical Engineers? Someone processed it lately?

My friend wants to apply for NSW state sponsorship, he is currently studying in Australia and has 60 points with proficient (10 points) English. Assuming he is assessed as a Chemical Engineer by EA,?


----------



## erinjohn

Has anyone from India got a call from the Australian High Commission here for verification/checks? If yes, what number do they call from?


----------



## Mbhasin

Hello Everyone

Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.

No employment verification done.
Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.

Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mbhasin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.
> 
> No employment verification done.
> Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .




Oh brilliant Mbhasin. All the best. We both got VIC nomination on the same day. Rest of the timeline seems to be pretty close. Happy for you. All the best. Enjoy the days ahead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mitul Patel

hari_it_ram said:


> Oh brilliant Mbhasin. All the best. We both got VIC nomination on the same day. Rest of the timeline seems to be pretty close. Happy for you. All the best. Enjoy the days ahead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

Congratulations. All the best for your future

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

Thanks Hari, yes our timelines are almost similar, i wish you will be getting the grant soon.



hari_it_ram said:


> Oh brilliant Mbhasin. All the best. We both got VIC nomination on the same day. Rest of the timeline seems to be pretty close. Happy for you. All the best. Enjoy the days ahead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mbhasin

can you elaborateyour question 

for SS there is no draw information cuse there is no occupation ceiling .it's just the invitation ,


----------



## arnav12

Mbhasin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.
> 
> No employment verification done.
> Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

erinjohn said:


> Has anyone from India got a call from the Australian High Commission here for verification/checks? If yes, what number do they call from?




U can check it online also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

Mbhasin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.
> 
> No employment verification done.
> Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .


Congrats!! and All the best


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 



Mbhasin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.
> 
> No employment verification done.
> Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .


----------



## Rohit R

Your day is near Hari !! you will get the grant soon 



hari_it_ram said:


> Oh brilliant Mbhasin. All the best. We both got VIC nomination on the same day. Rest of the timeline seems to be pretty close. Happy for you. All the best. Enjoy the days ahead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

December applicants, who had one CO contact have already started receiving their grants. Have they forgotten Oct and Nov applicants ? If they can't give a grant, shouldn't they be contacting a second time for additional docs or conduct a job verification ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks a lot and wish you the same Rohit 



Rohit R said:


> Your day is near Hari !! you will get the grant soon


----------



## manc0108

erinjohn said:


> has anyone from india got a call from the australian high commission here for verification/checks? If yes, what number do they call from?


01141399900


----------



## NSWsydney2016

*Grant received !!!*

Hello Forum Members,

I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017. 
My best wishes to everyone on this forum.


----------



## bvinayb

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017.
> My best wishes to everyone on this forum.


Congrats and All the Best.


----------



## Mitul Patel

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017.
> My best wishes to everyone on this forum.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

Its a super Friday


----------



## NSWsydney2016

bvinayb said:


> Congrats and All the Best.


Thanks !!


----------



## Mitul Patel

Lady$Bird said:


> December applicants, who had one CO contact have already started receiving their grants. Have they forgotten Oct and Nov applicants ? If they can't give a grant, shouldn't they be contacting a second time for additional docs or conduct a job verification ?


Same thing is running in my mind... But lets pray to God and all will b good me N u N all in Q too will get grant soon !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## micksarima

Hi ,congratulations!what is your timeline?can you share.


----------



## micksarima

Congrats ,ms.bhasin.share your timeline plz.


----------



## humbleman1580

Mitul Patel said:


> Same thing is running in my mind... But lets pray to God and all will b good me N u N all in Q too will get grant soon !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I may be wrong here. But I think profession play a vital role in getting grant instead of waiting period. I don't think all the professions have same weightage. if thats the case then they should have followed FIFO principal. Even I am am waiting since August.

On the other node, congratulations to all the lucky people who are getting their grants.


----------



## Mbhasin

micksarima said:


> Congrats ,ms.bhasin.share your timeline plz.


262111 (Database Administrator)
ACS : 12/04/2016
[Age: 25 Points
PTE: 10 Points
EDU - 10 Points,
Work - 10 Points
state : 5 ] .
EOI: 190 VIC (55+5) - 07/08/2016.
Applied via VIC Website - 11/08/2016.
Ack from VIC - 01/09/2016.
Waited 12 weeks
Nomination Approval from VIC - 30th Nov 2016.
Application Lodge Date - 20 Dec 2016.
Co contacted : 10th Jan 2017 GSM Adelaide
Grant Arrived : 17th Feb 2017
IED : 5Jan2018


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Mbhasin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.
> 
> No employment verification done.
> Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .




Congratulations... 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017.
> 
> My best wishes to everyone on this forum.




Congratulations... 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awareness

Congratulations to all new grant recipients.. Best wishes for waiting members for a speedy grant!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

micksarima said:


> Hi ,congratulations!what is your timeline?can you share.




Normally, the details are in the signature and you see them on mobile, if you click on the user name of the forum members... 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

How is educational qualification check done? Infact is it even done? Because if the educational qualification check is done from the college/university then the chances of getting a response from any Indian university seem to be very dim.


----------



## AIMS17

Congratulations to all who received visa grant this week.
All the very best to you for a new start


----------



## rvd

Mbhasin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.
> 
> No employment verification done.
> Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .


Congratulations.. All the best..


----------



## rvd

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017.
> My best wishes to everyone on this forum.


Congratulations and all the best. Could you please explain about multiple names verification and how you managed that..


----------



## NSWsydney2016

rvd said:


> Congratulations and all the best. Could you please explain about multiple names verification and how you managed that..


Hi,

Thanks for your wishes.

In my case , I had some documents with my father's name also featuring as my middle name whereas some documents didn't make a mention of it. The CO just wanted to confirm if it is one and the same person. I made an affidavit stating that all names belong to one and the same person.


----------



## Mbhasin

sat123 said:


> How is educational qualification check done? Infact is it even done? Because if the educational qualification check is done from the college/university then the chances of getting a response from any Indian university seem to be very dim.


They don't do education check


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

sat123 said:


> How is educational qualification check done? Infact is it even done? Because if the educational qualification check is done from the college/university then the chances of getting a response from any Indian university seem to be very dim.




If you are applying for ICT , then ACS is verifying your education/ work experience. So, after your Visa lodge, mostly they GSM verifies your work experience if claimed. It's hard to say coz you haven't given any details about yourself. Most of the new forum members are not updating their details in signatures. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Thanks Hari !! 



hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot and wish you the same Rohit


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations mate !! 



NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017.
> My best wishes to everyone on this forum.


----------



## yousufkhan

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> In my case , I had some documents with my father's name also featuring as my middle name whereas some documents didn't make a mention of it. The CO just wanted to confirm if it is one and the same person. I made an affidavit stating that all names belong to one and the same person.


Hi, have you mentioned all different names in column of 'Other Names' in Form 80? And yes you should provide Affidavit which is authorized by concern departments in your country.


----------



## reshma.r

rajivtechno said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am waiting for visa grant from 10th may 2016 . Any more waiting over from may month?. It's so frustrating I had worked in Australia and works in Australian firm for last 10 years still can't figure out what external check is going in my case . Any one has clue ?


I am also in same boat. April applicant with status Received.


----------



## reshma.r

*Nearing 300 days with status received*

Hi,

I need an advice from expert members here. I lodged my application on April 28th and its almost 300 days since I lodged my application. My application status is "Received" and I front loaded all documents and done medicals. I never received a co contact. 

Is there any way I can get a decision on my application. I would never been worried if a CO contacted me in these days. Waiting all these days without any update is really frustrating. Kindly help.


----------



## Mitul Patel

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need an advice from expert members here. I lodged my application on April 28th and its almost 300 days since I lodged my application. My application status is "Received" and I front loaded all documents and done medicals. I never received a co contact.
> 
> Is there any way I can get a decision on my application. I would never been worried if a CO contacted me in these days. Waiting all these days without any update is really frustrating. Kindly help.


Its just matter of luck. U can approach to dibp via email and phone. Thats it. I read somewhere in this forum that people tried to lodge complaint on same issue, don't know whether it helped or not. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

reshma.r said:


> I am also in same boat. April applicant with status Received.




Both of you should escalate to DIBP. I recently saw a member in other forum did the same. He waited for 224 days and escalated. he got the grant in 10 days post escalation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need an advice from expert members here. I lodged my application on April 28th and its almost 300 days since I lodged my application. My application status is "Received" and I front loaded all documents and done medicals. I never received a co contact.
> 
> Is there any way I can get a decision on my application. I would never been worried if a CO contacted me in these days. Waiting all these days without any update is really frustrating. Kindly help.


Hi,

Been 319 days of waiting with status "Received"....Applied in 05 April 2016....At times I feel made a mistake by uploading all docs upfront as DIBP never came back for anything, not even for my son's passport that got expired in November and which we renewed and uploaded later....


----------



## MNG2020

What's the average timeframe to hear any response from CO , some say it's 28 days? Is it right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> In my case , I had some documents with my father's name also featuring as my middle name whereas some documents didn't make a mention of it. The CO just wanted to confirm if it is one and the same person. I made an affidavit stating that all names belong to one and the same person.


Useful information. Thanks and all the best


----------



## rvd

ghazali2020 said:


> What's the average timeframe to hear any response from CO , some say it's 28 days? Is it right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it seems right but it is not necessary or compulsory for the case officers to respond in 28 days. It will be different from case to case.


----------



## MNG2020

rvd said:


> Yes it seems right but it is not necessary or compulsory for the case officers to respond in 28 days. It will be different from case to case.




Fingers crossed 🤞 br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

ghazali2020 said:


> What's the average timeframe to hear any response from CO , some say it's 28 days? Is it right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As far as I know, there is no average timeframe for CO response. 28 days is what we get from CO, if any docs were to be submitted. In my case, CO got back after a few months .. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47

Can someone please tell me if there is a need to show financial capacity for 190 NSW Visa when applying offshore? Most people say there is no need of any fund requirements while another person said you need a minimum of 25000 $ in your bank account atleat 2 months before lodging visa. Please share your experiences.


----------



## dreamsanj

sharat47 said:


> Can someone please tell me if there is a need to show financial capacity for 190 NSW Visa when applying offshore? Most people say there is no need of any fund requirements while another person said you need a minimum of 25000 $ in your bank account atleat 2 months before lodging visa. Please share your experiences.


For Nsw there is nothing.. For other states you will have to wait for expert to answer 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## dreamsanj

Riyane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been 319 days of waiting with status "Received"....Applied in 05 April 2016....At times I feel made a mistake by uploading all docs upfront as DIBP never came back for anything, not even for my son's passport that got expired in November and which we renewed and uploaded later....


Yes brother.. Feeling same guilt now 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## dreamsanj

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need an advice from expert members here. I lodged my application on April 28th and its almost 300 days since I lodged my application. My application status is "Received" and I front loaded all documents and done medicals. I never received a co contact.
> 
> Is there any way I can get a decision on my application. I would never been worried if a CO contacted me in these days. Waiting all these days without any update is really frustrating. Kindly help.


Reshma.. Even after sending lot of emails there is no response.. Many of us who lodged the application last year just choose wrong day I guess.. Calling them or writing to them has not yielded any results to any one 

eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
invite 190- may 5/2016
visa lodge - may 25/2016
status:received
grant : to be updated


----------



## screwed

Seriously, Immi are very unorganized , My application is in Assessment in progress since Feb 2016 and i see people applied in Dec-Jan 17 in same job category with less points getting grants. Phone calls are no longer available , Emails no one bother to reply, Sent them 6 emails and no reply yet.
I was under the impression things must be better there, looks like its worst how this people work.
Just left on their mercy.


----------



## arnav12

ghazali2020 said:


> What's the average timeframe to hear any response from CO , some say it's 28 days? Is it right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Cant say exactly i have read earlier in forum which suggests time may vary from 4-6 weeks not sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

screwed said:


> Seriously, Immi are very unorganized , My application is in Assessment in progress since Feb 2016 and i see people applied in Dec-Jan 17 in same job category with less points getting grants. Phone calls are no longer available , Emails no one bother to reply, Sent them 6 emails and no reply yet.
> I was under the impression things must be better there, looks like its worst how this people work.
> Just left on their mercy.


when did you lodge you visa mate share your timeline please? have you noticed that there are applicants who applied in 2015 still waiting. 

no two cases are the same and this would mean the processing speed would also vary.


----------



## dink2s

I have got my medicals done on the 15th feb...where do I check if the clinic has uploaded my health examination assessment?


----------



## dink2s

I received an email from gsm brisbane to submit the medicals today morning..I have already done on 15th feb..uploading from the clinic's end is required..they said it will be done in 5 working days.

I forgot to note down my HAP id from the referral letter...and on immiaccount page under 'view health assessment' it shows as "health examination in progress'... where can i find my HAP id so that i can check the status on emedical portal..?? I did not download the referral letter before printing. anyone knows where can i get the HAP id now???


----------



## Aus1984

Hi All,
Yesterday I created mirror immi account & actually i asked with my agent to connect to my immi account what I saw there was very depressing, She only uploaded reference letters, & pay slips, however I provided them bank statements, appointment letters, confirmation letters after probationary period , contract letters business card for current employer & Job duties from my previous employer but my agent never uploaded them. 

Yesterday I sent them email & not receive any reply , I phoned them 10 times since morning, Just one thing she is busy she will call you, when I barked at them they connected my line I asked them the reason why she did n't uploaded all other documents thats why employment verification things happening to me which created lot of mess in my office. She said whatever necessary she uploaded & dept will get back if they want further information.

However I asked them to upload it now , what should I do now please advice


----------



## vikaschandra

dink2s said:


> I have got my medicals done on the 15th feb...where do I check if the clinic has uploaded my health examination assessment?


If the health center has uploaded your medical results the status should change from "Health Examination in progress" to "No Action Required"

You can check the status here https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## rvd

Dear friend 

I understood your situation. It is not necessary now to fight with agent as already employment verification happened. Wait for co updates. If you upload any new documents again co has to validate new documents that may lead to further delay. This is my personal opinion. I wouldn't do that 




Aus1984 said:


> Hi All,
> Yesterday I created mirror immi account & actually i asked with my agent to connect to my immi account what I saw there was very depressing, She only uploaded reference letters, & pay slips, however I provided them bank statements, appointment letters, confirmation letters after probationary period , contract letters business card for current employer & Job duties from my previous employer but my agent never uploaded them.
> 
> Yesterday I sent them email & not receive any reply , I phoned them 10 times since morning, Just one thing she is busy she will call you, when I barked at them they connected my line I asked them the reason why she did n't uploaded all other documents thats why employment verification things happening to me which created lot of mess in my office. She said whatever necessary she uploaded & dept will get back if they want further information.
> 
> However I asked them to upload it now , what should I do now please advice


----------



## ethical.prodigy

rohi1718 said:


> Arnav , i was checking the previous posts.
> I also have a mirror account, and it shows every details.
> 
> On login page, you should see "List Of Applications".
> It will show a row below with reference number and status of application.
> If documents have been uploaded it should show : "assessment in progress".
> 
> Then you can click on reference number:
> On left side you will see
> View Application status
> View Application mailbox
> update us
> Then name of applicants:
> each showing :
> Attach documents
> View health assessment
> 
> On right it should show : Information provided.
> 
> 
> So if contact date was Nov 17, then you had time till Dec 16 to provide the documents.
> If not provided during the 30 days period DIBP may go forward with the available docs.
> 
> 
> So now, i suggest to check the mailbox and check what documents were asked for and got to attach docs and upload the documents.
> Even if it is mirror account you can upload documents, i have tried it.
> Also you can yell at your agent and if any money pending, don't pay that .
> 
> 
> My Agent also did not upload any documents and then after a week i got CO contact to upload documents, if it would have been done i may have got the direct grant.
> 
> But what i have seen from past and made an assumption that if CO contact us , then it may delay application by a month (the number of days they allow us to submit docs). But yeah there have been quick cases as well.


Bro, I am so relieved to see your post. I am in a similar situation, where my agent didnot front load any documents. Moreover when I asked that Cv and other docs are specified in checklist, agent refused saying these are not mandatory. 
Finally CO contacted on 6th Jan and I spoke to agent and uploaded the docs as agent was enjoying vacation. Good to see that you received the grant in almost two months. I also am now hopeful to get it this year.
Its been more than 43 days since the request, no update received yet. Hope that means the CO's has atleast looked into my list of evidences and there are no gaps identified yet.

My best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## andreyx108b

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017.
> 
> My best wishes to everyone on this forum.




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> I may be wrong here. But I think profession play a vital role in getting grant instead of waiting period. I don't think all the professions have same weightage. if thats the case then they should have followed FIFO principal. Even I am am waiting since August.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other node, congratulations to all the lucky people who are getting their grants.




You are wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ghazali2020 said:


> What's the average timeframe to hear any response from CO , some say it's 28 days? Is it right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




4-12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Aus1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I created mirror immi account & actually i asked with my agent to connect to my immi account what I saw there was very depressing, She only uploaded reference letters, & pay slips, however I provided them bank statements, appointment letters, confirmation letters after probationary period , contract letters business card for current employer & Job duties from my previous employer but my agent never uploaded them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I sent them email & not receive any reply , I phoned them 10 times since morning, Just one thing she is busy she will call you, when I barked at them they connected my line I asked them the reason why she did n't uploaded all other documents thats why employment verification things happening to me which created lot of mess in my office. She said whatever necessary she uploaded & dept will get back if they want further information.
> 
> 
> 
> However I asked them to upload it now , what should I do now please advice




You agent usually knows better. Overloading CO with unnecessary info is a bad practice. Pay slips and references are usually enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

andreyx108b said:


> You are wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK. Can you explain how? 

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> OK. Can you explain how?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




Simple. Processing time does not depend on anzsco. 

There are agents who confirm it.
There are dibp requirements and processing guidelines. 
There are poll of 5000 cases that prove that. 

Above are factual info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

andreyx108b said:


> Simple. Processing time does not depend on anzsco.
> 
> There are agents who confirm it.
> There are dibp requirements and processing guidelines.
> There are poll of 5000 cases that prove that.
> 
> Above are factual info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK.so you mean to say that profession has no role to play in sequencing the grants. Does that clearly means that a profession which is in high demand doesn't get priority in getting grant? Want to understand it for myself

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

humbleman1580 said:


> OK.so you mean to say that profession has no role to play in sequencing the grants. Does that clearly means that a profession which is in high demand doesn't get priority in getting grant? Want to understand it for myself
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


How do we classify which profession is on high demand? based on skill shortage due to various reasons in various areas right? well if the grants would come based on skill shortage then all the civil engineers, accountants who are waiting since last year should have been out of the queue (this is based on the fact presented by DOL. None of the ICT jobs fell under skill shortage list for the year 2015-16 yet they were the ones who were getting granted faster than other occupations.

Faster or slower grant would differ from case to case.. yes we are in the dark on why some applications undergo severe scrutiny and some just pass smoothly. We think our documents are clean and clear thats our understanding but what does the CO mark as clean application is a question and thats where we get hit. 

AFAIK Priority processing does happen but on visa category level not ANZSCO level.. 

Skill stream of migration itself include four different categories
1. Point-based skilled migration
2. Permanent Employer Sponsored Programme
3. Business Innovation and Investment Programme
4. Distinguished talent
at this level itself the priority processing timeline vary


----------



## humbleman1580

vikaschandra said:


> How do we classify which profession is on high demand? based on skill shortage due to various reasons in various areas right? well if the grants would come based on skill shortage then all the civil engineers, accountants who are waiting since last year should have been out of the queue (this is based on the fact presented by DOL. None of the ICT jobs fell under skill shortage list for the year 2015-16 yet they were the ones who were getting granted faster than other occupations.
> 
> Faster or slower grant would differ from case to case.. yes we are in the dark on why some applications undergo severe scrutiny and some just pass smoothly. We think our documents are clean and clear thats our understanding but what does the CO mark as clean application is a question and thats where we get hit.
> 
> AFAIK Priority processing does happen but on visa category level not ANZSCO level..
> 
> Skill stream of migration itself include four different categories
> 1. Point-based skilled migration
> 2. Permanent Employer Sponsored Programme
> 3. Business Innovation and Investment Programme
> 4. Distinguished talent
> at this level itself the priority processing timeline vary


You really have amazing info man. I hardly know anything out of it. But , if this is case then what's the algorithm that any co follow. I am sure they must have a designed modus operandi but how much complicated anyone's documents could be. I found few people in this forum waiting for more than a year and few for around 8-9 months. Anyone who is working for PR , must have worked hard to prepare documents and portfolio. Even if they do not have clean documents,are they really expected to wait for a year. 300 or 350 days are not sufficient to move the case?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

humbleman1580 said:


> You really have amazing info man. I hardly know anything out of it. But , if this is case then what's the algorithm that any co follow. I am sure they must have a designed modus operandi but how much complicated anyone's documents could be. I found few people in this forum waiting for more than a year and few for around 8-9 months. Anyone who is working for PR , must have worked hard to prepare documents and portfolio. Even if they do not have clean documents,are they really expected to wait for a year. 300 or 350 days are not sufficient to move the case?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Yes would agree with you that the delay in some cases are not justified either ways just finalise it with a yes or no and don't keep the applicants hanging in between as they put lots on stake.. but as you said we do not know with what modus operandi the COs work.. and if you see on this forum itself how many applicants do you think are waiting for more than a year?? how many have already received their grant and left the forum..

we feel that the case might take too long or is taking too long is because the same people whose case is stuck keep posting everyday about the trauma they have been going through and all the cases which are finalised within the time frame just disappear amass other posts


----------



## humbleman1580

vikaschandra said:


> Yes would agree with you that the delay in some cases are not justified either ways just finalise it with a yes or no and don't keep the applicants hanging in between as they put lots on stake.. but as you said we do not know with what modus operandi the COs work.. and if you see on this forum itself how many applicants do you think are waiting for more than a year?? how many have already received their grant and left the forum..
> 
> we feel that the case might take too long or is taking too long is because the same people whose case is stuck keep posting everyday about the trauma they have been going through and all the cases which are finalised within the time frame just disappear amass other posts


Agree. Some delays are beyond understanding. I am in queue from past 6 months with all major documents frontloded. Last co communication happened 5.5 months ago. No clue that what's taking them so long to move further. I know there are so many people in this forum in similar condition. 

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

A very healthy discussion !!

Thanks to andreyx, humbleman n vikaschandra !!

Still missing inputs from Sultan..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Yes , agree with you br/ Mitul Patel we are missing our leader Sultan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> OK.so you mean to say that profession has no role to play in sequencing the grants. Does that clearly means that a profession which is in high demand doesn't get priority in getting grant? Want to understand it for myself
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


hey mate, occupation code has nothing to do with visa processing timelines

the only which matter is clarity in document submitted, if there is something shady then cases take long time, if things are clear it gets finalised soon


----------



## sultan_azam

ethical.prodigy said:


> Bro, I am so relieved to see your post. I am in a similar situation, where my agent didnot front load any documents. Moreover when I asked that Cv and other docs are specified in checklist, agent refused saying these are not mandatory.
> Finally CO contacted on 6th Jan and I spoke to agent and uploaded the docs as agent was enjoying vacation. Good to see that you received the grant in almost two months. I also am now hopeful to get it this year.
> Its been more than 43 days since the request, no update received yet. Hope that means the CO's has atleast looked into my list of evidences and there are no gaps identified yet.
> 
> My best wishes to you and your family!


*I also am now hopeful to get it this year.*

i dont think it will take that long to process your visa,


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> Hi All,
> Yesterday I created mirror immi account & actually i asked with my agent to connect to my immi account what I saw there was very depressing, She only uploaded reference letters, & pay slips, however I provided them bank statements, appointment letters, confirmation letters after probationary period , contract letters business card for current employer & Job duties from my previous employer but my agent never uploaded them.
> 
> Yesterday I sent them email & not receive any reply , I phoned them 10 times since morning, Just one thing she is busy she will call you, when I barked at them they connected my line I asked them the reason why she did n't uploaded all other documents thats why employment verification things happening to me which created lot of mess in my office. She said whatever necessary she uploaded & dept will get back if they want further information.
> 
> However I asked them to upload it now , what should I do now please advice


remind them on tuesday if they dont upload it by Monday..


----------



## sultan_azam

dink2s said:


> I have got my medicals done on the 15th feb...where do I check if the clinic has uploaded my health examination assessment?


when health check is cleared you will the below mentioned status in immiaccount

HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDED - NO ACTION REQUIRED

till than relax, once it is done press the INFORMATION PROVIDED button if CO havent requested any other document


----------



## sultan_azam

screwed said:


> Seriously, Immi are very unorganized , My application is in Assessment in progress since Feb 2016 and i see people applied in Dec-Jan 17 in same job category with less points getting grants. Phone calls are no longer available , Emails no one bother to reply, Sent them 6 emails and no reply yet.
> I was under the impression things must be better there, looks like its worst how this people work.
> Just left on their mercy.


hey mate, i can relate to your frustation

what is your points breakup ??

multiple companies experience claimed ??


----------



## sultan_azam

sharat47 said:


> Can someone please tell me if there is a need to show financial capacity for 190 NSW Visa when applying offshore? Most people say there is no need of any fund requirements while another person said you need a minimum of 25000 $ in your bank account atleat 2 months before lodging visa. Please share your experiences.


190 NSW doesnt have any such requirements wrt fund


as i remember WA has such requirement, not sure about remaining but NSW dont have such requirment


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> What's the average timeframe to hear any response from CO , some say it's 28 days? Is it right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


21-63 days, based on my experience


----------



## sultan_azam

Riyane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been 319 days of waiting with status "Received"....Applied in 05 April 2016....At times I feel made a mistake by uploading all docs upfront as DIBP never came back for anything, not even for my son's passport that got expired in November and which we renewed and uploaded later....


are you employed or residing in middle east ??

do you sense any chance of case going for external checks ???


----------



## sultan_azam

sat123 said:


> How is educational qualification check done? Infact is it even done? Because if the educational qualification check is done from the college/university then the chances of getting a response from any Indian university seem to be very dim.


yes, i have heard a case where verification of education was done after taking consent from the applicant, it took some time but it was successful


dont doubt DIBP, if they decide to verify they can even send persons in disguise to your university for taking out truth


----------



## sultan_azam

NSWsydney2016 said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> I have been a mute spectator so far on this forum. I have been learning a lot from everyone's experience. By the grace of God , I have received my grant for subclass 190 on the 16th of February 2017.
> My best wishes to everyone on this forum.


congratulations and all the best for journey ahead


----------



## sultan_azam

Mbhasin said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Today is the date, received the Golden email of grant for my family.
> 
> No employment verification done.
> Co only contacted once for Spouse english and Singapore PCC.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the moral support ,may god shower all the grants .


congratulations and good luck.....


----------



## sultan_azam

erinjohn said:


> Has anyone from India got a call from the Australian High Commission here for verification/checks? If yes, what number do they call from?


yes, i got a call from AHC, sharing AHC number in PM


----------



## sultan_azam

Sharoon Gill said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> Can anyone here comment on NSW 190 sponsorship and EOI timings for Chemical Engineers? Someone processed it lately?
> 
> My friend wants to apply for NSW state sponsorship, he is currently studying in Australia and has 60 points with proficient (10 points) English. Assuming he is assessed as a Chemical Engineer by EA,?


your friend have 60 or 55+5 ??

if 60 then he/she can get invite for 189 easily considering he/she is assessed as a chemical engineer


----------



## sultan_azam

mohitkashyap said:


> Can anyone tell me, where to check the 190 state sponsorship availability ?


search here with occupation code https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## sultan_azam

mclight said:


> Seems nobody wants to respond to my concern
> *******
> hello can someone help when i did my EOI i made a mistake and claimed 5 points unaware on australian study, i didn't study i australia when i realised it was too late but i explained to the case officer but he hasnt responded to me ....what are my chances to getting a visa im worried its been 120 days now my total points are 55 + 5 NSW that excludes the 5 points


if case officer is convinced that the mistake was inadvertent than you could sigh a relief else the case officer can ask you to explain or else withdraw the application

sorry for being blunt


----------



## sultan_azam

Sammani said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have not lodged visa yet, but need to clarify this..
> I am claiming 15 points for experience. For the first three years the company i worked for, did not issue pay slips. so when i was required to show the evidence to Eng Aus at exp assessment i provided a letter from Managing Director of that company saying "this employee was working with us and was drawing this much of salary monthly from ...... to ...... . And a summary of the salary and allowances was attached in a table below the letter.
> 
> It is the only document I have to prove the salary particulars for that first 3 years in visa stage too.. will the DIBP satisfy with that?
> 
> please suggest..


that document will be helpful..

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Dears, question: After the CO check the application, is there any other process or he/ she only the authorized person give the decision? I mean the application go to next high level person to give the final decision or no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i dont know the exact procedure but i guess there must be some internal approval by higher official(within DIBP) before issuing a grant


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> OK.so you mean to say that profession has no role to play in sequencing the grants. Does that clearly means that a profession which is in high demand doesn't get priority in getting grant? Want to understand it for myself
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




After invite, you can completely ignore anzsco. 

Believing what i said above is not really a question, its just a fact. As it is based on evidence and years (i am sure other members Vikas, KeeDa, Sultan, Kaju will comment) 

If you have evidence to support your (opposite) claims - please share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

siren said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am confused right now and need some suggestions. I have applied through agent.
> Everything is completed and I am waiting for employment verification and visa grant. Applied for visa in June 2016 end for subclass 190. I am planning to get married so how should i go forward with it without delaying my process? Should i marry immediately and include by spouse in the process or shall i wait for my visa to come and later apply her for spouse visa? Is her skill assessment needed? She has already given ielts and avg score is 6 bands.
> 
> Thank You


in my opinion, get married immediately, as because including wife in PR application will be better as cmpared to apply for partner visa at a later stage, better both in terms of time and money

give form 1436 for adding your wife

give below listed documents for wife, 1 to 5 along with 1436, rest later on 

1. passport - first and last page
2. birth certificate
3. IELTS report card
4. photograph
5. marriage certificate


give below mentioned subsequently as this could take time to be arranged

6. education document - just the 12th marksheet, graduation certificate and marksheets
7. employment document - just a normal service certificate that Ms XXX is working with us since xxxx
8. pcc (after some time)

finally after wife is added to your application, do medicals for her

skill assessment not required for her as you have not claimed partner points


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> After invite, you can completely ignore anzsco.
> 
> Believing what i said above is not really a question, its just a fact. As it is based on evidence and years (i am sure other members Vikas, KeeDa, Sultan, Kaju will comment)
> 
> If you have evidence to support your (opposite) claims - please share.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i also agree... after applying for visa applicant can even change the profession or stop working all total, there will be no effect on visa application, but whatsoever is done should be informed to DIBP


----------



## worldking

sultan_azam said:


> i also agree... after applying for visa applicant can even change the profession or stop working all total, there will be no effect on visa application, but whatsoever is done should be informed to DIBP






I was joined diploma after Higher secondary completed . Total 2years diploma done , because after 12th I was joined direct second year . So, during visa lodge I should add my 12th qualification also or diploma certificate only enough ? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

worldking said:


> I was joined diploma after Higher secondary completed . Total 2years diploma done , because after 12th I was joined direct second year . So, during visa lodge I should add my 12th qualification also or diploma certificate only enough ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does your skill assessment says about qualification equivalency?? 

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just want to inform you about my previous post regarding job verification that HR creates problems as my manager singed on letter head . Me & My manager went to our GM./ CEO & apologise for the mistake & insure that we wasn't aware about this & will not repeat this in future. After that CEO asked HR to reply to the email to AUS Consulate . Furthermore, They provide me one letter from HR stating that I am working here since ---- till present & we have no objection for his AUS Visa process, they also mentioned my salary ... I think it would be OK.
> I provided this certificate to my agent & he uploaded yesterday. Today i created mirror immi account & it says that last update on 24 Dec 2016, where i can see that agent attached that certificate yesterday
> 
> thanks


Hey, this is a really good news for your case, 

I remember your agent havent uploaded the document till now, ask them, infact write them that the letter you got recently is vital for your visa application and not uploading the same can land your visa application in trouble, as an agent they are expected to cooperate and do the needful at the earliest before things turn berserk


----------



## sultan_azam

mayur.s.kadam said:


> Hi Cheekoo,
> Congrats on receiving your grant, could you please help me with the reply to DIBP, since even i have applied for 189 and CO has asked for Military service details. but i have never served in military.
> 
> I sent a mail to DIBP explaining them thata i have never served in the military and what should i do?
> but in the online immi account the status of my application is "Information requested", what should i do on the online immi account.
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated...





mayur.s.kadam said:


> But i have never served in military, what shhould i provide.


what have you written in form 80? please check


----------



## sultan_azam

Ahror said:


> Hi guys
> I got 2nd CO contact today asking for further evidence of relationship. Any suggestions? We got married just a month before lodging visa application. I have already provided couple of old pics. What else can I provide? Experts please comment


1. joint bank account statements
2. joint lease agreement
3. wedding pics


----------



## sultan_azam

Mbhasin said:


> Just a thought crossed my mind if this slowness is related to Us election
> 
> Am I thinking in right direction,this wait is killing 😅😅


US /UP Election ????

:becky::becky::becky:


----------



## sultan_azam

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hey mate... lots of congratulations for the visa grant....

good luck for your future


be in touch


----------



## sultan_azam

nimazzz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI with 60 points (material science engineering, 55 plus 5 NSW sponsored) on Jun 2016 to NSW and there is no update up to this moment what so ever. I'm getting tired of their slow processing. My partner recently has lost 10 points because of her age and job. Anyone has any idea what to do? Is there any way to follow up? I'm scared they might never get back to me. It's getting soOoOoOOoOOooO long (((((
> Tnx


they invite if they feel there is a requirement in their state, secondly they prefer candidates who have considerable work experience, thirdly they havent mentioned it anywhere but they prefer applicants having proficient english, but it is true that EXCEPTIONS ARE ALWAYS THERE

what is the worry if your partner has lost 10 points, you will be invited on your EOI not on your partner's, in fact have just one EOI

try to improve eoi points, this will help you a lot

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Dear all please dont lose patience here. We all have fought hard from the very first day and waiting curiously. We all are on a mission and believe me i also eagerly waiting for the grant that no day seems special like birthday, valentine day & all. We have put our everything i.e time, money & our future for this. Moreover, i also get impatient sometimes but then i log in to expat and spend time here and get positive vibes. I had a words with my agent yesterday and they told me that sometimes DIBP clear back log till february end. Dont know whether its true or not but we cant do anything except wait. Hope we all get our grants very soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate this...

good luck


for those facing anxiety, watch PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> Appreciate this...
> 
> 
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those facing anxiety, watch PURSUIT OF HAPPINESS
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

andreyx108b said:


> After invite, you can completely ignore anzsco.
> 
> Believing what i said above is not really a question, its just a fact. As it is based on evidence and years (i am sure other members Vikas, KeeDa, Sultan, Kaju will comment)
> 
> If you have evidence to support your (opposite) claims - please share.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The skeptical part is the super slow processing in majority of the cases. If smooth documentation is the only key then does it mean majority of the cases have unclear documents. This theory sounds fine if slow moving cases are on lower side but here the story is contrary. 

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> The skeptical part is the super slow processing in majority of the cases. If smooth documentation is the only key then does it mean majority of the cases have unclear documents. This theory sounds fine if slow moving cases are on lower side but here the story is contrary.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


My theory is as follows:

The cases reported here in the forum are very minimum, in which majority cases are getting delayed because of various reasons like employment verification, security checks etc. In reality DIBP is handling thousands of cases and may finalize most of the cases as per the standard time line but those cases may not be reported in the forum or immitracker. 

This is my personal assumption and I am not aware about the real scenario.


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> The skeptical part is the super slow processing in majority of the cases. If smooth documentation is the only key then does it mean majority of the cases have unclear documents. This theory sounds fine if slow moving cases are on lower side but here the story is contrary.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


I assume most legitimate cases handled by high standard agents may not be reported in the forum or immitracker. Many of them may not aware of this forum. I also did not know about this forum until I start doubting the agent and start doing the research on my own. 

This could be the case of many applicants that is the reason it gives a feel to us that majority of cases here are slow processing. In reality it could be the fact that many applications are completed on time or even before the time line but that data was not available.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Hey Sultan, thanks.. n welcome back. 
I really appreciate ur comments and believe those reliable.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

sultan_azam said:


> i dont know the exact procedure but i guess there must be some internal approval by higher official(within DIBP) before issuing a grant


No, the Case Officer has the delegation to grant the particular visa class/es attached to their position. Of course if they are not happy or not sure of something, they can go to their Team Leader/Manager.


----------



## Brane

*Inquiry to DIBP*

Hi Folks,

One of my relative is currently staying in Australia.
Is it fine if he can call up the DIBP and check on the status of my application?
Will DIBP share the details with him?
Is it advised to do so?

P.S :- I have given his references in Form80 as a relative.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Aus1984

sultan_azam said:


> Hey, this is a really good news for your case,
> 
> I remember your agent havent uploaded the document till now, ask them, infact write them that the letter you got recently is vital for your visa application and not uploading the same can land your visa application in trouble, as an agent they are expected to cooperate and do the needful at the earliest before things turn berserk


Hi Sultan Thanks for the reply, Agent uploaded HR letter on the same day, but Previously he didn't uploaded appointment letter, contract letter & confirmation letter for this & previous company . Can I asked him to upload these also as they are saying reference letters are enough & DIBP didn't requested further documents in last communication.
I am confuse as some peoples suggesting that adding more document at this stage will cause more delay. Please advise


----------



## Vikassk21

Hey Folks,

"Subject : Visa Grant "

Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.

OCT 2016:
I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT. 

I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that 

Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th. 

So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded. 

-----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
Nov 27: 
Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice. 

Dec 21:
Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.

Jan 2017:
Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job 

Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.

Feb 2017 :
I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment. 

Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie. 
I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs. 

Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.

Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey. 

CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.

For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon. 

For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.

I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on. 

Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.

OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.

I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> The skeptical part is the super slow processing in majority of the cases. If smooth documentation is the only key then does it mean majority of the cases have unclear documents. This theory sounds fine if slow moving cases are on lower side but here the story is contrary.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




80% get grant in 90 days. This is not slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> One of my relative is currently staying in Australia.
> Is it fine if he can call up the DIBP and check on the status of my application?
> Will DIBP share the details with him?
> Is it advised to do so?
> 
> P.S :- I have given his references in Form80 as a relative.
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Can nyone please advise?


----------



## rvd

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].


Congratulations and All the best for the future. Hope you get settled soon in Aussie land.

Thanks for your wishes and prayers.


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> Hi Sultan Thanks for the reply, Agent uploaded HR letter on the same day, but Previously he didn't uploaded appointment letter, contract letter & confirmation letter for this & previous company . Can I asked him to upload these also as they are saying reference letters are enough & DIBP didn't requested further documents in last communication.
> I am confuse as some peoples suggesting that adding more document at this stage will cause more delay. Please advise


Reference letter, salary slips, bank account statements, tax documents are enough

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> OCT 2016:
> I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that
> 
> Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th.
> 
> So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded.
> 
> -----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
> Nov 27:
> Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice.
> 
> Dec 21:
> Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.
> 
> Jan 2017:
> Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job
> 
> Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.
> 
> Feb 2017 :
> I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment.
> 
> Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie.
> I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs.
> 
> Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.
> 
> Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey.
> 
> CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
> I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.
> 
> For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon.
> 
> For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.
> 
> I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].


Congratulations for the visa grant

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].


Hi Vikas,

Employment verification is done with you only or they called up your company or manager. Your narration was interesting.

Congratulations once again.


----------



## humbleman1580

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> OCT 2016:
> I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that
> 
> Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th.
> 
> So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded.
> 
> -----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
> Nov 27:
> Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice.
> 
> Dec 21:
> Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.
> 
> Jan 2017:
> Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job
> 
> Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.
> 
> Feb 2017 :
> I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment.
> 
> Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie.
> I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs.
> 
> Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.
> 
> Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey.
> 
> CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
> I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.
> 
> For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon.
> 
> For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.
> 
> I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].


Amazing. Congratulations. All the best for your future

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Vikassk21

rvd said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> Employment verification is done with you only or they called up your company or manager. Your narration was interesting.
> 
> Congratulations once again.


Only me. I called up my HR and they said no one contacted them.


----------



## AIMS17

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> OCT 2016:
> I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that
> 
> Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th.
> 
> So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded.
> 
> -----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
> Nov 27:
> Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice.
> 
> Dec 21:
> Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.
> 
> Jan 2017:
> Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job
> 
> Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.
> 
> Feb 2017 :
> I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment.
> 
> Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie.
> I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs.
> 
> Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.
> 
> Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey.
> 
> CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
> I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.
> 
> For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon.
> 
> For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.
> 
> I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].



Congratulations!
Happy for you. keep us posted once you move to australia.


----------



## rvd

Vikassk21 said:


> Only me. I called up my HR and they said no one contacted them.


That is nice. Thanks and All the best.


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> I assume most legitimate cases handled by high standard agents may not be reported in the forum or immitracker. Many of them may not aware of this forum. I also did not know about this forum until I start doubting the agent and start doing the research on my own.
> 
> This could be the case of many applicants that is the reason it gives a feel to us that majority of cases here are slow processing. In reality it could be the fact that many applications are completed on time or even before the time line but that data was not available.


This is interesting rvd. Doesn't know about it

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

andreyx108b said:


> 80% get grant in 90 days. This is not slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?? Does that mean this forum contains only 20% of actual cases?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sk1982

Hi all,

I am arranging the required documents to lodge the Visa. Please suggest me how do I do medical before lodging the visa. Please note that my visa application will be lodged by my agent. I heard there is some specific number which will be used to do medical. 

I wanted to submit all documents to save the processing time. 

All your suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations Vikas !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am arranging the required documents to lodge the Visa. Please suggest me how do I do medical before lodging the visa. Please note that my visa application will be lodged by my agent. I heard there is some specific number which will be used to do medical.
> 
> I wanted to submit all documents to save the processing time.
> 
> All your suggestion would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


If the visa application is lodged by the agent then he will generate HAP ID for you and will provide the HAI ID form. He may also give you Form 26 and 160 that you can fill and take it with you while going to hospital.


----------



## sk1982

rvd said:


> If the visa application is lodged by the agent then he will generate HAP ID for you and will provide the HAI ID form. He may also give you Form 26 and 160 that you can fill and take it with you while going to hospital.


Thank you very much.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> OCT 2016:
> I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that
> 
> Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th.
> 
> So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded.
> 
> -----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
> Nov 27:
> Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice.
> 
> Dec 21:
> Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.
> 
> Jan 2017:
> Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job
> 
> Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.
> 
> Feb 2017 :
> I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment.
> 
> Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie.
> I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs.
> 
> Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.
> 
> Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey.
> 
> CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
> I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.
> 
> For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon.
> 
> For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.
> 
> I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].




It's a long journey but a successful one. Well done buddy. I wish you good luck for the next most important step - "moving and settling down" in OZ. Here, you definitely need a ton's of patience and it would be a different journey all together. All the best!


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sathyauk

These are all the documents required for yourself and your dependants if any.
Self:
1.ACS skill assessment
2.All Educational Certificates from school to college including Marksheets (no consolidated Marksheets)
3.Employment Reference Letter ( Current and Previous)
4.Employment Letter(Appointment and Relieving Letters from all employers)
5.Last two years tax statement (from all applicable countries, if worked aboard)
6.English Assessment Score Card
7. Passport photo and personal details page
8. Any other id cards like driving license
9. Last 6 months salary slip
10. Latest employee reference letter showing that you are still employed with them
11. Bank statement showing that last salary you got from ur current employer
12. Form 80
13. PCC from all countries u lived for more than 11 months
14. Health assessment report which will be uploaded by the panel clinic themselves


Dependents
1. All above documents which are all applicable for your dependants
2. If no ielts or pte, a letter from the college confirming the medium of instruction is English.


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Really?? Does that mean this forum contains only 20% of actual cases?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Very much possible and it could even much lesser than 20%. On a rough estimate you calculate that how many of us posting here about the progress of our application in the forum and think how many invites are giving by DIBP in a year. My calculations as follows:

Occupation Ceiling Value 2016-2017 for all job codes under 189 is 164020 and invite so far is 21009 according to the link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

If 21009 invites many may not go for visa lodge (due various reasons) say 2000, 3000 or even 5000 (this may be less in reality)

Approximately 16000+ visas are lodged under 189 and comes the 190.

All in all DIBP is definitely working on more than 20000 applicants under 189 and 190, where as there are other types of visas are also available. This values may be much higher in real scenario.

Now you calculate about the reporting cases here and immitracker then please share what is your opinion on DIBP's processing times.


----------



## kaju

rvd said:


> Very much possible and it could even much lesser than 20%. On a rough estimate you calculate that how many of us posting here about the progress of our application in the forum and think how many invites are giving by DIBP in a year. My calculations as follows:
> 
> Occupation Ceiling Value 2016-2017 for all job codes under 189 is 164020 and invite so far is 21009 according to the link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> 
> If 21009 invites many may not go for visa lodge (due various reasons) say 2000, 3000 or even 5000 (this may be less in reality)
> 
> Approximately 16000+ visas are lodged under 189 and comes the 190.
> 
> All in all DIBP is definitely working on more than 20000 applicants under 189 and 190, where as there are other types of visas are also available. This values may be much higher in real scenario.
> 
> Now you calculate about the reporting cases here and immitracker then please share what is your opinion on DIBP's processing times.


About 190,000 people migrated to Australia last financial year. I understand levels are about the same for this year.

Of these, nearly 130,000 were granted visas in the Skill Stream. 

Within the Skill Stream, about 73,000 people were granted GSM visas, that is, 189 and 190 visas.

Within the overall Migration Program for 2015/16, about 25% of people came from the sub-continent, 20% from China, 10% from the UK. These proportions can change significantly from one year to the next, of course.

It might be expected that some countries average shorter or longer processing times, simply given the different conditions in their countries, but no country or nationality is favoured or preferred over another.


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> Really?? Does that mean this forum contains only 20% of actual cases?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk




70-80% of applicants from this forum get grant within 90 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

kaju said:


> About 190,000 people migrated to Australia last financial year.
> 
> Of these, nearly 130,000 were granted visas in the Skill Stream.
> 
> Within the Skill Stream, about 73,000 people were granted GSM visas, that is, 189 and 190 visas.
> 
> Within the overall Migration Program for 2015/16, about 25% of people came from the sub-continent, 20% from China, 10% from the UK. These proportions can change significantly from one year to the next, of course.
> 
> It might be expected that some countries average shorter or longer processing times, simply given the different conditions in their countries, but no country or nationality is favoured or preferred over another.


This is really a great information and the people who are in confusion about that why all applicants here getting delayed. It is not that DIBP is delaying all the cases for finalizing. 

With 73000 grants for last year, now the proportion of reporting cases will change drastically. 

Thank you very much for the valuable information.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> This is really a great information and the people who are in confusion about that why all applicants here getting delayed. It is not that DIBP is delaying all the cases for finalizing.
> 
> 
> 
> With 73000 grants for last year, now the proportion of reporting cases will change drastically.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the valuable information.




I think 73k includes dependents? 

Online we see 5-10% cases being reported online. It is actually depends on anzsco, IT related anzsco applicants tend to be more online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> I think 73k includes dependents?
> 
> Online we see 5-10% cases being reported online. It is actually depends on anzsco, IT related anzsco applicants tend to be more online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well spotted, eagle eyes! 

Yes, of course - the numbers include all people included in the visa classes, including dependents.


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> I think 73k includes dependents?
> 
> Online we see 5-10% cases being reported online. It is actually depends on anzsco, IT related anzsco applicants tend to be more online.





kaju said:


> Well spotted, eagle eyes!
> 
> Yes, of course - the numbers include all people included in the visa classes, including dependents.


With this my calculation of 20000 plus of main applicant seems to be correct based on the invites.

Wow that really gives me good feel personally for me.

Thank you kaju and andreyx.


----------



## arnav12

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> OCT 2016:
> I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that
> 
> Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th.
> 
> So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded.
> 
> -----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
> Nov 27:
> Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice.
> 
> Dec 21:
> Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.
> 
> Jan 2017:
> Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job
> 
> Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.
> 
> Feb 2017 :
> I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment.
> 
> Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie.
> I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs.
> 
> Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.
> 
> Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey.
> 
> CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
> I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.
> 
> For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon.
> 
> For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.
> 
> I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].




Congrats mate. Have a wonderful journey ahead & good luck for the future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126

*Invite*



andreyx108b said:


> 70-80% of applicants from this forum get grant within 90 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear,

I know its not right place to ask but please consider it my first and last mistake. 
After going through my signature do you think i will get invite on my current points?
Waiting for you reply. If possible please inbox me or you can share here, so that everyone will get benefit from it.

Regards


----------



## saikishoreal

Areeb126 said:


> Dear,
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not right place to ask but please consider it my first and last mistake.
> 
> After going through my signature do you think i will get invite on my current points?
> 
> Waiting for you reply. If possible please inbox me or you can share here, so that everyone will get benefit from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Hello, chances with 55 points without SS is very slim. Try increasing points by 10 either taking IELTS or PTE. You will be eligible for 189 and 190 with 65 points and chances at this level will be high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> One of my relative is currently staying in Australia.
> Is it fine if he can call up the DIBP and check on the status of my application?
> Will DIBP share the details with him?
> Is it advised to do so?
> 
> P.S :- I have given his references in Form80 as a relative.
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


Any suggestions ??


----------



## Areeb126

saikishoreal said:


> Hello, chances with 55 points without SS is very slim. Try increasing points by 10 either taking IELTS or PTE. You will be eligible for 189 and 190 with 65 points and chances at this level will be high.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Sir,

Please check my signature again I have 60 with SS..
Eligible for 190 now.
yes i am trying to improve language again.

Anyone please on group have information above success story.


----------



## ausguy11

with 55+5 no chance as per current scenario...

to move the things fast, clear PTE with 10 marks asap....




Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Please check my signature again I have 60 with SS..
> Eligible for 190 now.
> yes i am trying to improve language again.
> 
> Anyone please on group have information above success story.


----------



## saikishoreal

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> 
> 
> Please check my signature again I have 60 with SS..
> 
> Eligible for 190 now.
> 
> yes i am trying to improve language again.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone please on group have information above success story.




I saw your signature. It was a suggestion from my side to improve language score.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Please check my signature again I have 60 with SS..
> Eligible for 190 now.
> yes i am trying to improve language again.
> 
> Anyone please on group have information above success story.


Dear friend,

It is noted for VIC many 55 + 5 got their invite. NSW had also given less invite for such EOIs. Basically for NSW it is the combination of skills and English proficiency unlike VIC concentrate on experience. 

Previous posts are suggesting to increase your point in English because when more numbers of applicants are in queue with same points NSW consider English points also. If you get 10 points for English then you will be getting 189 itself. However you have already applied for NSW and while waiting there is no harm in trying to increase points using PTE. All the best


----------



## sultan_azam

Areeb126 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I know its not right place to ask but please consider it my first and last mistake.
> After going through my signature do you think i will get invite on my current points?
> Waiting for you reply. If possible please inbox me or you can share here, so that everyone will get benefit from it.
> 
> Regards


one person from Philippines got invite from NSW back in 2016, none after that

those were different times, today 233411 has gone prorata, ppl with 60 points are waiting for invite, so it is tough with 55 points

but we never know when one can get lucky.

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Originally Posted by Brane View Post
> Hi Folks,
> 
> One of my relative is currently staying in Australia.
> Is it fine if he can call up the DIBP and check on the status of my application?
> Will DIBP share the details with him?
> Is it advised to do so?
> 
> P.S :- I have given his references in Form80 as a relative.
> 
> Regards,
> Brane
> 
> Any suggestions ??


they ask for visa application number and some other details, i think your relative can try with the detail


----------



## Brane

sultan_azam said:


> they ask for visa application number and some other details, i think your relative can try with the detail


Thanks Sultan for replying. I am asking this because dont wanna invite further delay or hassle by violating any of the DIBP rules as m not sure whether it will be legitimate to share my application details with any non authorised person.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Thanks Sultan for replying. I am asking this because dont wanna invite further delay or hassle by violating any of the DIBP rules as m not sure whether it will be legitimate to share my application details with any non authorised person.
> 
> Regards,
> Bhautik


is it published anywhere not to share visa application number with anyone ?? it is a general caution we practise not to share these kind of information with anyone


at max they will deny that we wont give information to anyone, but this wont delay the process just because you have shared your visa application detail with your relative.

this is my opinion


----------



## vikaschandra

andreyx108b said:


> After invite, you can completely ignore anzsco.
> 
> Believing what i said above is not really a question, its just a fact. As it is based on evidence and years (i am sure other members Vikas, KeeDa, Sultan, Kaju will comment)
> 
> If you have evidence to support your (opposite) claims - please share.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I concur with Andreyx108b


----------



## Areeb126

rvd said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> It is noted for VIC many 55 + 5 got their invite. NSW had also given less invite for such EOIs. Basically for NSW it is the combination of skills and English proficiency unlike VIC concentrate on experience.
> 
> Previous posts are suggesting to increase your point in English because when more numbers of applicants are in queue with same points NSW consider English points also. If you get 10 points for English then you will be getting 189 itself. However you have already applied for NSW and while waiting there is no harm in trying to increase points using PTE. All the best


Dear Sir,
Can you please share me link for Victoria state to check my profession on their list and minimum requirement for 190 .?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mbhasin

ausguy11 said:


> with 55+5 no chance as per current scenario...
> 
> to move the things fast, clear PTE with 10 marks asap....


I got Vic ss ,with 55+5 with anzocode 262111


----------



## MNG2020

Congratulations br. All the best for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammyK

Hi,

I am an ACT resident (currently on 309) and lodged 190 on 23 Nov 2016 with 65 points. CO was assigned on 15 Dec 2016. since then there is no news. Has any one lodged his visa around the same time? Kindly share your current status....

Regards


----------



## joy.verma

New week new hopes. Good luck everyone and hope we hear good news soon..


----------



## rvd

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> Can you please share me link for Victoria state to check my profession on their list and minimum requirement for 190 .?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

All the best.


----------



## venkatram

Yeah! All the best for everyone


----------



## Migaus

caio.xavier said:


> Hi friends, good evening.
> 
> I am in the middle of the way to apply for the 190 visa. I am about to finish my career assessments. I am still studying to get the 7 band score on ielts exam.
> 
> As everyone here know, to hire a agent to apply to this visa is very expensive (about 3200 AUD). Does someone know how to do this application? Can you share your experience with me?
> 
> I have visa till 20th june 2016, and I hope to apply for this visa untill March.
> 
> Thanks for your attention,
> 
> Caio Barreto  :fingerscrossed:


Hi ,

I have filled my EOI for SA with 80 +5 points on 4th Jan 2017 ,the code is 225113 (marketing specialist) . There were a few queries asked by the case officer from immigration SA last week ,to which I answered with required documents etc .

I have not heard from them yet ,though I was expecting a response and a closure last week only ,crossing my finger and expecting a positive response this week . In their website they have given a timeline of 6 weeks ,I am not sure why have they not acted on my EOI yet .

can anyone help and let me know basis their knowledge and experience if all is on track .Do I write to the case officer or its a bit early now and wait for some more time .


----------



## Migaus

Hi ,

I have filled my EOI for SA with 80 +5 points on 4th Jan 2017 ,the code is 225113 (marketing specialist) . There were a few queries asked by the case officer from immigration SA last week ,to which I answered with required documents etc .

I have not heard from them yet ,though I was expecting a response and a closure last week only ,crossing my finger and expecting a positive response this week . In their website they have given a timeline of 6 weeks ,I am not sure why have they not acted on my EOI yet .

can anyone help and let me know basis their knowledge and experience if all is on track .Do I write to the case officer or its a bit early now and wait for some more time .


----------



## Lady$Bird

Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> OCT 2016:
> I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that
> 
> Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th.
> 
> So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded.
> 
> -----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
> Nov 27:
> Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice.
> 
> Dec 21:
> Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.
> 
> Jan 2017:
> Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job
> 
> Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.
> 
> Feb 2017 :
> I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment.
> 
> Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie.
> I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs.
> 
> Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.
> 
> Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey.
> 
> CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
> I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.
> 
> For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon.
> 
> For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.
> 
> I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].



Wonderful story!
Many congrats on your grant. So happy for you friend! 
This really gives us the hope to wait.

Wish you all the success in your journey ahead.


----------



## numero_uno

dreamsanj said:


> Reshma.. Even after sending lot of emails there is no response.. Many of us who lodged the application last year just choose wrong day I guess.. Calling them or writing to them has not yielded any results to any one
> 
> eoi 26111- Nov 17/2015
> invite 190- may 5/2016
> visa lodge - may 25/2016
> status:received
> grant : to be updated


Hi..even I am waiting since May 22, 2016, DIBP is coming up with more specific service standards stating March 13th, 2017. This data is supposed to be more meaningful.

Link to the News: https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


----------



## 1350105

mclight said:


> hello can someone help when i did my EOI i made a mistake and claimed 5 points unaware on australian study, i didn't study i australia when i realised it was too late but i explained to the case officer but he hasnt responded to me ....what are my chances to getting a visa im worried its been 120 days now my total points are 55 + 5 NSW that excludes the 5 points


if you are in zim let me know I can help.


----------



## Mitul Patel

numero_uno said:


> Hi..even I am waiting since May 22, 2016, DIBP is coming up with more specific service standards stating March 13th, 2017. This data is supposed to be more meaningful.
> 
> Link to the News: https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


Hope u get ur grant by this date and wont need to open this page at all !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian

Hi everyone, 

am new to this, I have one simple question....is it okay to apply for SS on July while my EOI score is 55 knowing that on September it'll be 60 (I'll be 25 yo)?
am planning to apply or Canberra when they open international applications in July.

thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## rvd

bishoyerian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> am new to this, I have one simple question....is it okay to apply for SS on July while my EOI score is 55 knowing that on September it'll be 60 (I'll be 25 yo)?
> am planning to apply or Canberra when they open international applications in July.
> 
> thanks a lot everyone.


Your EOI can update your EOI whenever the point is getting increased.


----------



## bishoyerian

rvd said:


> Your EOI can update your EOI whenever the point is getting increased.



Hi rvd
I know I can update it, my question is will the state sponsoring consider my request for nomination if I don't have 60 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


----------



## shah_CA

Hi Everyone, 

My previous employer's website, company details and email address are changed. What do i need to provide immigration for this? 

Please advise.


----------



## Brane

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


Congratulations!! Wish u all the very best  Can you please post ur complete timeline so it can be helpful to others to gauge the processing timeframes.


----------



## humbleman1580

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


Congrats

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


Congrats!

Please post your timeline.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Vikas and all the best !!  

Thank you so much for the wishes !! :fingerscrossed:


Vikassk21 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> "Subject : Visa Grant "
> 
> Guys I am no expert on GRANTS subject; just here to share my approach.
> 
> OCT 2016:
> I had made a super set of documents which were uploaded by people who got DIRECT GRANTS and I was overconfident that I would also FOR SURE get a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> I had applied for HDFC FOREX card and had even transferred money to the FOREX account without even getting a invite. [Heights of over confidence right ?   ] Yes that's what I was loaded with and tons of Impatience too as a topping to that
> 
> Finally I got the invite on Oct 13 and next few hours I was so eager to finish off the filing that I took a leave on the same day and next day 14 Back home and on my toes filling form 80 / form 1221. Got the PCC booked for Oct 14 and luckily got it on same day but Wife's PCC got rejected. Paid visa fee on Oct 15. Medicals given on Oct 17th. Chased the docs and medcial guys like a mad dog each day but calling them twice a day. Finally they uploaded on Oct 24. Meanwhile I had got Wife's PCC on Oct 18th.
> 
> So I was all set for DIRECT GRANT and my heart broke when CO asked for FORM 1193. I filled it in hours and uploaded.
> 
> -----------------------Silence-----------------------------------
> Nov 27:
> Impatient : First mail - super courteous wala mail to CO informing that I had attached a copy in Immi account and sending the mail in case if he missed to notice.
> 
> Dec 21:
> Highly Impatient : Second mail not so courteous. I Wrote it with URGENT in subject line. I had read on expat forum that this trick worked for few. Again no Response.
> 
> Jan 2017:
> Life was teaching me PATIENCE. Meanwhile I forgot to tell you guys that i had put down papers and my last working day was fast approaching. on 5th of Jan a CO responded saying she is looking into my case and no further docs are required. I was happy and became highly OVER CONFIDENT that I will get the grant in no time and I dont need to take back my papers. Jan 13th I quit my job
> 
> Jan 30 : Third mail,Very formal mail and Indeed I wrote them I had quit my job as VISA must have processed within 3 months after filing and I was waiting for the Grant. trust me guys I got a reply within 7 mins from a CO named Jason that they never insist any applicants to quit their job before Grants and informed me in a rather harsh tone to be patient and wait.
> 
> Feb 2017 :
> I started meditation for 10 mins in the early morning. I was going through the posts where people were waiting for 200/300 plus days and I was preparing myself for the long journey. I had lost hopes[Not all the hopes for sure  ] by Feb seeing routine replies by CO's and it was 17 days of unemployment. I decided to spend less time on expat forum and started brushing my basics for my next employment.
> 
> Feb 7th: Meditation works Guys I was feeling a lot of positivity that morning and I was helping my wife with cooking ; more like a "ki & ka" movie.
> I got the employment verification call. I usually cut number which start with + 91 11, but I picked this one and boom..... The guy was very soft and patient and asked for my time. I answered all the questions short n clear and call lasted for 9 mins 45 secs.
> 
> Positivity increased each day and I continued with my reading letting go the celebrations of emp veri call.
> 
> Feb 16th; Morning 9 30 I had a missed call from my agent . I checked my mail and there it was with two attachments for me and my lovely wifey.
> 
> CO name Ben from Adelaide team.
> I had received the grant mail on 8 53 AM IST.
> 
> For all the Patient guys out there who are waiting for the grants, U guys are on the right track. I wish and pray that u guys get the grant soon.
> 
> For all the impatient ones out here [Just like me]; who skipped the boring story above and came to last line and signature; I want to tell you that PATIENCE is the KEY guys. TRUST me.
> 
> I some how feel that 261312 cat code will start receiving the bulk grants from now on.
> 
> Lady bird / abhishek.gupta / Abhi6060 / Moneyjheeta / Brane / rvd / ausguy11/rohit r , I guess all you guys are from same cat code. Wish u luck guys.
> 
> OZ journey helped me drop off "Im" from Impatient and "Over" from Over Confident.
> 
> I sincerely wish and Pray that each one of u guys who are waiting get the grants ASAP[Specially the impatient ones coz i understand their heart beats].


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 



ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


----------



## rvd

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


This is really wonderful news.. Mabrook Mabrook.. All the best for future.. Keep update us.


----------



## rvd

bishoyerian said:


> Hi rvd
> I know I can update it, my question is will the state sponsoring consider my request for nomination if I don't have 60 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes very well they consider if qualification and experience is in demand. Many 55 pointers got 5 from SS and got invited.


----------



## MNG2020

EOI 18/11/2016- Anzo 133111
Queensland nominated 23/11/2016
Visa lodged 30/11/2016 with all documents ( form 80, 1221 & PCC )etc.
CO contacted 11/01/2017 for Military certificate.
Uploaded required on 12/01/2017
Visa granted 20/02/2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Sorry dears for delaying coz I'm outside home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Migaus said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have filled my EOI for SA with 80 +5 points on 4th Jan 2017 ,the code is 225113 (marketing specialist) . There were a few queries asked by the case officer from immigration SA last week ,to which I answered with required documents etc .
> 
> I have not heard from them yet ,though I was expecting a response and a closure last week only ,crossing my finger and expecting a positive response this week . In their website they have given a timeline of 6 weeks ,I am not sure why have they not acted on my EOI yet .
> 
> can anyone help and let me know basis their knowledge and experience if all is on track .Do I write to the case officer or its a bit early now and wait for some more time .


can you tell what was the query and what you replied ??


----------



## sultan_azam

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


ohh wow... thats awesome news... congratulations for the visa grant.... 
keep in touch


----------



## sultan_azam

shah_CA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My previous employer's website, company details and email address are changed. What do i need to provide immigration for this?
> 
> Please advise.


if possible get a reference letter or service certificate from HR indicating the new address details 

or just a letter which states the change in office address and website


----------



## Mitul Patel

ghazali2020 said:


> EOI 18/11/2016- Anzo 133111
> Queensland nominated 23/11/2016
> Visa lodged 30/11/2016 with all documents ( form 80, 1221 & PCC )etc.
> CO contacted 11/01/2017 for Military certificate.
> Uploaded required on 12/01/2017
> Visa granted 20/02/2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbhasin

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


Congratulations


----------



## Mbhasin

shah_CA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My previous employer's website, company details and email address are changed. What do i need to provide immigration for this?
> 
> Please advise.


My employer changed the office address ,I didn't inform them ,I waited for co to ask me for this but fortunately it didn't happened ,or one of the member reuploaded the new letter stating the change in address


----------



## rahejarajeev

Hi Everyone ,
Today was my first CO Contact and information requested is to "Sign an Australian values statement".
Is that form 1281 for me and my wife needs to be signed and notarized and then attached and submit. Please advise.


----------



## sat123

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> Today was my first CO Contact and information requested is to "Sign an Australian values statement".
> Is that form 1281 for me and my wife needs to be signed and notarized and then attached and submit. Please advise.


that's right. It must be signed by each applicant above 18 years of age


----------



## ethical.prodigy

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.


Ghazali,

Many congratulations! 

did you receive grant from Cody or some other CO?


----------



## Premadas V

madhuri1310 said:


> ANZCo CODE 261313 Software engineer
> Point 55+5
> Experience 10 years
> EOI submitted 5/11/2015
> still waiting for invitation.....
> Any Idea when Can I get


HI there

Please let me know if you have received state sponsorship from NSW/ Visa invitation. I am also having 55 points and lodged an EOI with 5 points Sponsorship from NSW in August,2016. Please let me know if any improvement on your application. Please suggest me if this concept of 55+5 really works?



Thanks
Prem V


----------



## arnav12

ghazali2020 said:


> Dear Br(s) & sis(S)
> الحمدلله ( ALHAMDULELLAH)
> By the grace of God, I've received my grant email today SC 190.
> My best wishes for for everyone here in our forum.
> Many thanks to all especially my Br ( SULTAN) ,Dreamliner & all members.




Congrats mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

anyone experiencing a problem with immiaccount?
when i click kn my trn to open application it returns an error that system is currently unavailable

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

On immi After login it says system not available . Anybody facing same issue?


----------



## Jamil Sid

ManiSG said:


> On immi After login it says system not available . Anybody facing same issue?


check your account after 3 to 4 hours,Your account will be restore.
By the way it is nothing. Routine service glitch


----------



## Aus1984

ManiSG said:


> On immi After login it says system not available . Anybody facing same issue?


I just check it is fine


----------



## ManiSG

Aus1984 said:


> I just check it is fine


I get this


----------



## Brane

ManiSG said:


> I get this



Facing the same issue.


----------



## kd87

ManiSG said:


> I get this


me too


----------



## rvd

ManiSG said:


> I get this


It is same with my account. As Jamil said it may be the routine system updates happening.

Hope it will get fixed soon.


----------



## dink2s

me too getting same error "system is currently unavailable"


----------



## Sunnipin

Ghazali, bro which team was processing ur case . Adelaide or Brisbane .


----------



## andreyx108b

Its down, just give it a bit of time.


----------



## andreyx108b

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> Today was my first CO Contact and information requested is to "Sign an Australian values statement".
> Is that form 1281 for me and my wife needs to be signed and notarized and then attached and submit. Please advise.


I've heard of this, but not sure what the reasons for this.. maybe someone can comment?


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> It is same with my account. As Jamil said it may be the routine system updates happening.
> 
> Hope it will get fixed soon.




I can able to connect via mobile. 

Edit - That's a bad testing from my end. It's not working when I click on the ref number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## kaju

andreyx108b said:


> I've heard of this, but not sure what the reasons for this.. maybe someone can comment?


Confirmation that you understand, accept and will abide by Australian Values as explained here: What is the Australian Values Statement? 

This requirement is now applicable to most visa applications, although not those for Visitor Visas, RRV, or NZ Citizens on a SCV visa.

The requirement is also known as PIC (Public Interest Criterion) 4019. 

This is a compulsory requirement just as are other Public Interest Criteria such as the required for PCC's, Medicals, etc.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> I can able to connect via mobile.
> 
> Edit - That's a bad testing from my end. It's not working when I click on the ref number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Any updates from DIBP on your application as more than a month passed after you clicked IP button. We have seen grants for many Nov and Dec applicants. I am expecting yours very soon.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Any updates from DIBP on your application as more than a month passed after you clicked IP button. We have seen grants for many Nov and Dec applicants. I am expecting yours very soon.




I am looking at the tracker and it shows only 3 of applications have been granted so far from the Jan co contact batch. Lot more update expected as the week goes.

Heart says Now. Brain says May, 2017. 

Hope you will have your grant very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## andreyx108b

kaju said:


> Confirmation that you understand, accept and will abide by Australian Values as explained here: What is the Australian Values Statement?
> 
> This requirement is now applicable to most visa applications, although not those for Visitor Visas, RRV, or NZ Citizens on a SCV visa.
> 
> The requirement is also known as PIC (Public Interest Criterion) 4019.
> 
> This is a compulsory requirement just as are other Public Interest Criteria such as the required for PCC's, Medicals, etc.




Thanks Kaju! 

Really appreciate your response and explanation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

kaju said:


> Confirmation that you understand, accept and will abide by Australian Values as explained here: What is the Australian Values Statement?
> 
> This requirement is now applicable to most visa applications, although not those for Visitor Visas, RRV, or NZ Citizens on a SCV visa.
> 
> The requirement is also known as PIC (Public Interest Criterion) 4019.
> 
> This is a compulsory requirement just as are other Public Interest Criteria such as the required for PCC's, Medicals, etc.




Thanks for the explanation. Any idea why Rajvee alone requested for this? Is that something he might have missed durning the visa application lodge? Or due to his profile?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahejarajeev

andreyx108b said:


> I've heard of this, but not sure what the reasons for this.. maybe someone can comment?


Thx for responding Andreyx!! Yes I got the required information from Hari and replied back to CO with the required details. Hope to hear from them soon 😁


----------



## rahejarajeev

kaju said:


> Confirmation that you understand, accept and will abide by Australian Values as explained here: What is the Australian Values Statement?
> 
> This requirement is now applicable to most visa applications, although not those for Visitor Visas, RRV, or NZ Citizens on a SCV visa.
> 
> The requirement is also known as PIC (Public Interest Criterion) 4019.
> 
> This is a compulsory requirement just as are other Public Interest Criteria such as the required for PCC's, Medicals, etc.


Thx for letting me know Kaju !! Have submitted the desired details now.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> I am looking at the tracker and it shows only 3 of applications have been granted so far from the Jan co contact batch. Lot more update expected as the week goes.
> 
> Heart says Now. Brain says May, 2017.
> 
> Hope you will have your grant very soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Somehow my intuition says that time difference between yours and mine will be from two weeks to 1 month. According to my intuition I can see your grant update before 15th March and mine before or on April 14. 

Let us wait to see what is on the other side.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Somehow my intuition says that time difference between yours and mine will be from two weeks to 1 month. According to my intuition I can see your grant update before 15th March and mine before April 14.
> 
> Let us wait to see what is on the other side.




Will be very glad if that's the case for both of us  

Do you have any idea how many grants issued for the year or pending limit for rest of the year? Any link to check this like invitation rounds?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Will be very glad if that's the case for both of us
> 
> Do you have any idea how many grants issued for the year or pending limit for rest of the year? Any link to check this like invitation rounds?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


No, I have tried but nothing found so far. 

@kaju and @Andreyx - Please share us if you have any details or links on what Hari asked.

Thanks


----------



## kaju

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks for the explanation. Any idea why Rajvee alone requested for this? Is that something he might have missed durning the visa application lodge? Or due to his profile?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I'd guess it might have been missed in the application.


----------



## hari_it_ram

kaju said:


> I'd guess it might have been missed in the application.




Yeah that's what I told him.  

may be one more way to make sure that you have co assigned  

Smart move Rajeev  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rahejarajeev

sat123 said:


> that's right. It must be signed by each applicant above 18 years of age


Thx for the response Sat !! I submitted the required info today.


----------



## Premadas V

Guys .. I have a lodges EOI in August 2016, under 190 subclass with 55 points expecting 5 more points from NSW. Till date I have not received any communication.I really doubt if this 55+5 works ? Do I need to wait for some more time . Please suggest.

Thanks in Adv
Prem V


----------



## rvd

Premadas V said:


> Guys .. I have a lodges EOI in August 2016, under 190 subclass with 55 points expecting 5 more points from NSW. Till date I have not received any communication.I really doubt if this 55+5 works ? Do I need to wait for some more time . Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in Adv
> Prem V


Very slim chance for 55 points, unless your job code and experience are in most demand occupation currently. You can try to increase points through English if you have not claimed 20 points for English.

All the best.


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,
I got a case officer contact today asking for medical,pcc and employment proof again.it is more than one year now since lodgement. For employment evidence they asked for form 16 and contact landline of my institute. Now my institute is closed as the owner died of cancer in 2015..it is closed now.but his wife is looking after the earlier details which we have given in forms.so I want your kind suggestion as what to do now..my concern is which no.should I provide or shall I explain the matter..I am not working now..what should I do..
Regards
Mick


----------



## hari_it_ram

Asking for PCC and Medical redo might be a sign of moving towards grant. However, for the institute ( I believe you are point to the employer ) verification, prepare the cover stating their current status, why its closed, contact number and email of the person who can answer the verification call and any other docs which proves your employment. A SD from his wife will do a lot here.

Did you try to update DIBP regarding your current state that you are not active in employment? 



micksarima said:


> Hi all,
> I got a case officer contact today asking for medical,pcc and employment proof again.it is more than one year now since lodgement. For employment evidence they asked for form 16 and contact landline of my institute. Now my institute is closed as the owner died of cancer in 2015..it is closed now.but his wife is looking after the earlier details which we have given in forms.so I want your kind suggestion as what to do now..my concern is which no.should I provide or shall I explain the matter..I am not working now..what should I do..
> Regards
> Mick


----------



## rvd

micksarima said:


> Hi all,
> I got a case officer contact today asking for medical,pcc and employment proof again.it is more than one year now since lodgement. For employment evidence they asked for form 16 and contact landline of my institute. Now my institute is closed as the owner died of cancer in 2015..it is closed now.but his wife is looking after the earlier details which we have given in forms.so I want your kind suggestion as what to do now..my concern is which no.should I provide or shall I explain the matter..I am not working now..what should I do..
> Regards
> Mick


You can provide tax statements as long as the company was running. When the company was closed post invite or before invite. I believe that you may require all your company registration documents with financial statements and company closing notices to prove that this is genuine company and also your employment. You might have noticed the applicant got NJL based on the statements given nearby businesses.

Since company is closed you need to provide solid evidence to prove.

All the best.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Asking for PCC and Medical redo might be a sign of moving towards grant. However, for the institute ( I believe you are point to the employer ) verification, prepare the cover stating their current status, why its closed, contact number and email of the person who can answer the verification call and any other docs which proves your employment. A SD from his wife will do a lot here.
> 
> Did you try to update DIBP regarding your current state that you are not active in employment?


This gives me a feel that ceiling for visa grant is not reached for this financial year otherwise they would have delayed further as they were already keep this on hold for long. Just thought of sharing the mind calculation.


----------



## dreamsanj

Hi All,

I have an updated.

I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.

So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me. 

Time line.:

PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
ACS: 4th Nov 2015
189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
NSW approval: 5th May 2016
VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
PCC and Medical: 1st june
Long wait.....
frustration...
heart breaks..
Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
IED: 1st June 2017

I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Many Many Congratulations dreamsanj !!

All D Best Ahead !

Which team processed ur case?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

rvd said:


> This gives me a feel that ceiling for visa grant is not reached for this financial year otherwise they would have delayed further as they were already keep this on hold for long. Just thought of sharing the mind calculation.


Agree !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and all the best. That is really a wonderful news. Just arrived when discussing about the ceiling of grants for this financial year.

I remember last week you mentioned that no CO allocated. So this is direct grant.

Enjoy your moments. Party tonight. 



dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> This gives me a feel that ceiling for visa grant is not reached for this financial year otherwise they would have delayed further as they were already keep this on hold for long. Just thought of sharing the mind calculation.




I don't think its reached, if it's about to reach they might notify the applicants about the delay as they did in 2015-16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## dreamsanj

Brisbane team!!
yeah I know. I was also cursing them for such long delays

Its maria who is the CO..

Oh Maria.. Oh Maria... OOOO.
Jhony jub bola tha tumse..


----------



## dreamsanj

rvd said:


> Congratulations and all the best. That is really a wonderful news. Just arrived when discussing about the ceiling of grants for this financial year.
> 
> I remember last week you mentioned that no CO allocated. So this is direct grant.
> 
> Enjoy your moments. Party tonight.


Got a call from them.. but still till yesterday.. as per my religious ritual.. ( opening the Immiaccount to see if got CO allocation) it showed Revived..


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think it reached, if it's about to reach they might notify the applicants about the delay as they did in 2015-16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


It is good. Do they inform to each applicant or they put their on website I am unaware about that.


----------



## Rohit R

Finally, the grant has arrived !! Congratulations dreamsanj 



dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


----------



## humbleman1580

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Congrats. All the best for your future

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.




Congrats dear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> It is good. Do they inform to each applicant or they put their on website I am unaware about that.




They did last year by sending emailing the applicants, however not sure if they send it to all those. 

By the way, I just asked about the metrics not in the mindset/fear of ceiling reach or not, just to understand how many grants for the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mitul Patel

dreamsanj said:


> Brisbane team!!
> yeah I know. I was also cursing them for such long delays
> 
> Its maria who is the CO..
> 
> Oh Maria.. Oh Maria... OOOO.
> Jhony jub bola tha tumse..


Ha ha ha....

Good one !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Congratulations dear happy for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Many Congrats..!!
Finally your patience paid off.
So happy for you. You were the one example I think of when I get too frustrated about my visa.

All the best for your future ahead.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> They did last year by sending emailing the applicants, however not sure if they send it to all those.
> 
> By the way, I just asked about the metrics not in the mindset/fear of ceiling reach or not, just to understand how many grants for the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yeah I understood that even I tried for the same. At the same time it could allow me to do my own calculations for self satisfaction.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think its reached, if it's about to reach they might notify the applicants about the delay as they did in 2015-16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I thought the ceiling concept applied only while sending the invites.
I am aware of the "delay mail" which DIBP sent last year. 

If they send a mail for this year also, do we all have to wait till June to get a Grant ? That is more than what I can take right now


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> I thought the ceiling concept applied only while sending the invites.
> 
> I am aware of the "delay mail" which DIBP sent last year.
> 
> 
> 
> If they send a mail for this year also, do we all have to wait till June to get a Grant ? That is more than what I can take right now




No no big no  This is what I am trying to say, my main motto is just to understand and not to create any fear among others  just forget the quote range for now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> No no big no  This is what I am trying to say, my main motto is just to understand and not to create any fear among others  just forget the quote range for now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



I have been having this fear ever since I found out about the delay email.
When it came as a discussion, I just shared that fear 

But seriously, after waiting for close to 4 months, if they just send a delay email one morning, I may really go into a depression. So many things in personal and professional life are linked to this one decision. 
Do we have a way to know this so called "quota" for visa grants, the way we check for invites ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Not sure, thats what I am trying to understand  You will very soon hear about your grant  



Lady$Bird said:


> I have been having this fear ever since I found out about the delay email.
> When it came as a discussion, I just shared that fear
> 
> But seriously, after waiting for close to 4 months, if they just send a delay email one morning, I may really go into a depression. So many things in personal and professional life are linked to this one decision.
> Do we have a way to know this so called "quota" for visa grants, the way we check for invites ?


----------



## rvd

Lady$Bird said:


> I have been having this fear ever since I found out about the delay email.
> When it came as a discussion, I just shared that fear
> 
> But seriously, after waiting for close to 4 months, if they just send a delay email one morning, I may really go into a depression. So many things in personal and professional life are linked to this one decision.
> Do we have a way to know this so called "quota" for visa grants, the way we check for invites ?


Expecting someone to clarify or how to check "quota" for visa grants. 

But for now the current trend gives feel that it has not reached. Let us hope for best. You will get yours soon.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> Not sure, thats what I am trying to understand  You will very soon hear about your grant





rvd said:


> Expecting someone to clarify or how to check "quota" for visa grants.
> 
> But for now the current trend gives feel that it has not reached. Let us hope for best. You will get yours soon.


I wish your golden words come true soon..


----------



## Brane

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.



Congratulations dreamsanj. Ur timeline is truly an inspiration for all the group members waiting for their grant since a long time.

Wish u all the very best!!!


----------



## naeemuaf

Congrats dreamsanj


----------



## dreamsanj

Lady$Bird said:


> Many Congrats..!!
> Finally your patience paid off.
> So happy for you. You were the one example I think of when I get too frustrated about my visa.
> 
> All the best for your future ahead.


well you should get it any time soon.. now they are clearing the backlog


----------



## Sandyimmi

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Wow...thats great news..congratulations..your case kind of gave patience to me as well...hope the backlog is cleared on priority.


----------



## palz

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.



Awesome. Congrats dude!

By the way how did the employment verification go? Did they contact your employer or they just called you? What were the typical questions?


----------



## Mitul Patel

dreamsanj said:


> well you should get it any time soon.. now they are clearing the backlog


Really !!???
Sounds good atleast....  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

Guys i want to know that either of AHC or employment verification is mandatory? Because during the day my phone is not available most of the time..i m in a project whr phones are nt allowed.


----------



## rvd

Sandyimmi said:


> Guys i want to know that either of AHC or employment verification is mandatory? Because during the day my phone is not available most of the time..i m in a project whr phones are nt allowed.


If CO insists then it is mandatory.


----------



## pgalla

dreamsanj said:


> Brisbane team!!
> yeah I know. I was also cursing them for such long delays
> 
> Its maria who is the CO..
> 
> Oh Maria.. Oh Maria... OOOO.
> Jhony jub bola tha tumse..


Congratulations!! Patience paid off!! All the very best for your future in Aus!!


----------



## meraprvisa

Can anyone tell what questions AHC asks when they call?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

gaudit24 said:


> Hi all,
> *Warm greetings of the day !!!
> *
> 
> I have also lodged my visa application in January 2016, I am awaiting to get a case officer assigned and review the case, it's been too much Patience testing. Just keeping fingers crossed to receive some update this week or early next week for the progress.
> 
> Good to see this forum created specially for 190 visa category so that we all can keep a track of how the case officers are moving on by getting assigned and providing grants.


Dear All,

As per the above post shared on 30th January, I had received suggestions from many senior members here to write a feedback on the DIBP website. Today I have received a response as under:

"Acknowledgement of feedback


Dear Mr Shah

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback regarding your Skilled visa (subclass 190) application on 31 January 2017. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email.

Your Feedback Case Number is "IMMI-17-XXXXX". You should quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.


Yours sincerely"

Can anyone share any similar experience as what reply would I get on the above e-mail and whether this has raised any positive hope for my case. Because, I had also e-mailed to gsm allocated team 40 days before, but till date I have not received any response from them.

More so, my PCC & medicals have expired. I am going mad as what will be happening next? Any ideas please share, I can get some relief and belief in this Aus immi. system


----------



## abcbog

Dears,
I would like to know in case of pregnancy, and the CO officer would put the applications on hold till delivery, what would be written on the health examinations part on the immiaccount? 
TIA


----------



## Lady$Bird

dreamsanj said:


> well you should get it any time soon.. now they are clearing the backlog


They are ? Good to know


----------



## rvd

meraprvisa said:


> Can anyone tell what questions AHC asks when they call?
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Cross checking of what is provided in employment reference letter. Mostly it questions revolves around the reference letters.


----------



## rvd

gaudit24 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As per the above post shared on 30th January, I had received suggestions from many senior members here to write a feedback on the DIBP website. Today I have received a response as under:
> 
> "Acknowledgement of feedback
> 
> 
> Dear Mr Shah
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback regarding your Skilled visa (subclass 190) application on 31 January 2017. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email.
> 
> Your Feedback Case Number is "IMMI-17-XXXXX". You should quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely"
> 
> Can anyone share any similar experience as what reply would I get on the above e-mail and whether this has raised any positive hope for my case. Because, I had also e-mailed to gsm allocated team 40 days before, but till date I have not received any response from them.
> 
> More so, my PCC & medicals have expired. I am going mad as what will be happening next? Any ideas please share, I can get some relief and belief in this Aus immi. system



I am not having any experience on this but I suspect this as positive response since we had seen another friend's feedback response from DIBP here. Comparatively this looks more positive since they have given you feedback reference number, which ultimately indicates that after 15 days if you don't get any response you are welcome to contact again. But I would suggest give 1 more week and try to contact them.

All the best,


----------



## ruturaj20

*Waiting for 190 or proceeding with 489?*

Hello everyone,

First post on the forum. Since you guys are the most active with developments on subclass 190, I hope to be benefited of your suggestions.

I have recently received invitation for 489 subclass - state sponsorship (SA). My question is, should I proceed with 489 or wait for about 10 months to become eligible to apply with 190 (Since SA has minimum 70 points requirement for ICT applications in subclass 190)?

Main concern is, waiting time for 189 (60 points) application is only increasing with rise in number of applicants. For 190 (65 points) with less than 3 years of professional experience at the moment, my prospect does not look too bright either. I can only claim 5 more points for age by the end of this year.

Comparing overall prospect of 489 and 190, what do you guys recommend?

My application information:

*Status*: 489 invitation - just a click away from paying visa fees
*ANZSCO*: 261313 - ICT Software Application Programmer
*PTE*: 22-04-2016 (Overall: 90 ; S-90 R-90 W-90 L-90)
*Points breakdown*: Age: 25; Education: 15; PTE: 20; Employment:0
*EOI *Date of Effect: 189 (60) & 190 (65): 17-06-2016 & 489 (70): 17-02-2017
*SA Invite*: 17-02-2017


----------



## rvd

You will be eligible for 189 once you get 5 points for Age but we need to consider below:

As you said number of ICT applications is heaping more and more the wait time for 190 is unpredictable. Also 189 cutoff for 2613** is 65 points for long time that may increase with rise in number of applicants. 

Also by considering the recent political changes across the world there will be less or no chance for reduction in the number of applicants. 

Personally I would go with 489 if I am in your position. Hope you would analysed about the prospects of 489.

Check for job opportunities in regional SA and if you are confident enough to secure job and settle then 489 is okay.





ruturaj20 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First post on the forum. Since you guys are the most active with developments on subclass 190, I hope to be benefited of your suggestions.
> 
> I have recently received invitation for 489 subclass - state sponsorship (SA). My question is, should I proceed with 489 or wait for about 10 months to become eligible to apply with 190 (Since SA has minimum 70 points requirement for ICT applications in subclass 190)?
> 
> Main concern is, waiting time for 189 (60 points) application is only increasing with rise in number of applicants. For 190 (65 points) with less than 3 years of professional experience at the moment, my prospect does not look too bright either. I can only claim 5 more points for age by the end of this year.
> 
> Comparing overall prospect of 489 and 190, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> My application information:
> 
> *Status*: 489 invitation - just a click away from paying visa fees
> *ANZSCO*: 261313 - ICT Software Application Programmer
> *PTE*: 22-04-2016 (Overall: 90 ; S-90 R-90 W-90 L-90)
> *Points breakdown*: Age: 25; Education: 15; PTE: 20; Employment:0
> *EOI *Date of Effect: 189 (60) & 190 (65): 17-06-2016 & 489 (70): 17-02-2017
> *SA Invite*: 17-02-2017


----------



## numero_uno

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Congrats buddy...good to see your grant..hopefully mine is on the way, application submitted on22May206..


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I would like to know in case of pregnancy, and the CO officer would put the applications on hold till delivery, what would be written on the health examinations part on the immiaccount?
> TIA


Yes some have reported earlier that case will be put on hold and post baby delivery use form 1436 to additional applicant. Regarding medicals I don't know. 

You can wait for Sultan's response. Hope he will be online after few hours.

All the best.


----------



## abcbog

rvd said:


> Yes some have reported earlier that case will be put on hold and post baby delivery use form 1436 to additional applicant. Regarding medicals I don't know.
> 
> You can wait for Sultan's response. Hope he will be online after few hours.
> 
> All the best.


I know that dear, but I need to know what should be written in her application? 
Thanks for your reply, waiting for Sultan.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.




Way to go bro. All the best with the movement 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

Hello All, could anyone clarify whether partner age matters while granting visa. If partner age is around 45yrs at the time if grant and main applicant age is less than 40 years ,will it have any impact on the process?


---------------------------------------
Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points 
PTE: 10 points 
Education:15 points 
Age:25 points 
Total points:60
189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
Invited: 🤞

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajivtechno

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Many congratulations..hope I too get soon ..you know the feeling waiting from 10th may


----------



## dreamsanj

Well those of you who asked me about the AHC call. here you go.

I got a call on 1st feb afternoon.. Few days back I had nasty argument with my Agent and he sent an email to DIBP for enquiring the status. I am not sure if the Call had anything to do with that email but the crux is that I got call at 2 PM on Tuesday afternoon.

I was nervous. She asked me about passport details. date of birth of all the applicant and full names .( May be to confirm my identity)
then she asked about my first job and nature of job.. then second job.. what all i did a s business analytst.
when it came to current job she drilled 2-3 defination which I could not answer.. I told her in my MBA style answers ( you know.. beating around the bush).. she was not convinced.. Lucky that My manager who had given SD stood there and showed what I need to speak. then She told me send the PF and Salary credit statement. 
I sent all that in the evening itself.. today is 20th day and the first time DIBP has kept to one trend.. grant 20days after the AHC call.


----------



## rahejarajeev

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Really happy to see your Grant 👍👍👍👍Congrats Dreamsanj !!!! You were the first person with whom I interacted first time in the forum. Really happy for you.


----------



## adckbj88

dreamsanj said:


> Well those of you who asked me about the AHC call. here you go.
> 
> I got a call on 1st feb afternoon.. Few days back I had nasty argument with my Agent and he sent an email to DIBP for enquiring the status. I am not sure if the Call had anything to do with that email but the crux is that I got call at 2 PM on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> I was nervous. She asked me about passport details. date of birth of all the applicant and full names .( May be to confirm my identity)
> then she asked about my first job and nature of job.. then second job.. what all i did a s business analytst.
> when it came to current job she drilled 2-3 defination which I could not answer.. I told her in my MBA style answers ( you know.. beating around the bush).. she was not convinced.. Lucky that My manager who had given SD stood there and showed what I need to speak. then She told me send the PF and Salary credit statement.
> I sent all that in the evening itself.. today is 20th day and the first time DIBP has kept to one trend.. grant 20days after the AHC call.


Many congratulations on the grant...we
Here th PF statement and the salary credit cert was for just current job or all the past ones?

Thanks


----------



## adckbj88

sat123 said:


> rahejarajeev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone ,
> Today was my first CO Contact and information requested is to "Sign an Australian values statement".
> Is that form 1281 for me and my wife needs to be signed and notarized and then attached and submit. Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> that's right. It must be signed by each applicant above 18 years of age
Click to expand...

Like form 1221 and for 80 shiuld we update form1281 before hand ? OR Wait for CO contact


----------



## anuapply

Just curious, how did you show the PF statement ?? 
and ofcourse many congrats.... Best. 




dreamsanj said:


> Well those of you who asked me about the AHC call. here you go.
> 
> I got a call on 1st feb afternoon.. Few days back I had nasty argument with my Agent and he sent an email to DIBP for enquiring the status. I am not sure if the Call had anything to do with that email but the crux is that I got call at 2 PM on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> I was nervous. She asked me about passport details. date of birth of all the applicant and full names .( May be to confirm my identity)
> then she asked about my first job and nature of job.. then second job.. what all i did a s business analytst.
> when it came to current job she drilled 2-3 defination which I could not answer.. I told her in my MBA style answers ( you know.. beating around the bush).. she was not convinced.. Lucky that My manager who had given SD stood there and showed what I need to speak. then She told me send the PF and Salary credit statement.
> I sent all that in the evening itself.. today is 20th day and the first time DIBP has kept to one trend.. grant 20days after the AHC call.


----------



## Mitul Patel

I think, employment verification may be the reason behind delayed grants. As I am observing, many of the cases r getting verified now by AHC as compared to earlier when only few cases where being verified.
Personal Perception !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sat123 said:


> that's right. It must be signed by each applicant above 18 years of age


not necessarily..


rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> Today was my first CO Contact and information requested is to "Sign an Australian values statement".
> Is that form 1281 for me and my wife needs to be signed and notarized and then attached and submit. Please advise.


yes.. that is the correct form, just fill in the detail, sign and upload.. no need of notarization


----------



## sultan_azam

kaju said:


> Confirmation that you understand, accept and will abide by Australian Values as explained here: What is the Australian Values Statement?
> 
> This requirement is now applicable to most visa applications, although not those for Visitor Visas, RRV, or NZ Citizens on a SCV visa.
> 
> The requirement is also known as PIC (Public Interest Criterion) 4019.
> 
> This is a compulsory requirement just as are other Public Interest Criteria such as the required for PCC's, Medicals, etc.


has it been made mandatory now ??

as i remember, it wasnt applicable to most visa applications in 2015/16


----------



## sultan_azam

dreamsanj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an updated.
> 
> I got the Grant today morning after 9 long months. and baby its beautiful.
> 
> So much weight is off the sholders. thanks for everyone who prayed for me.
> 
> Time line.:
> 
> PTE: 17th oct 2015 ( 65+ in all)
> ACS: 4th Nov 2015
> 189 EOI: 17th Nov 2015
> 190 NSW EOI : 12 dec 2015
> NSW Invite: 15th April 2016
> NSW approval: 5th May 2016
> VISA Lodge: 25th May 2016
> PCC and Medical: 1st june
> Long wait.....
> frustration...
> heart breaks..
> Verification call : 1st feb 2016 AHC
> Visa grant: 21 feb 2017
> IED: 1st June 2017
> 
> I pray that everyone in the group get the grant sooner.


Hey Sanjeev, congrats for the visa grant...

a friends of mine named Sanjeev from noida also got grant today... 

it is day of "Sanjeev"


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> I have been having this fear ever since I found out about the delay email.
> When it came as a discussion, I just shared that fear
> 
> But seriously, after waiting for close to 4 months, if they just send a delay email one morning, I may really go into a depression. So many things in personal and professional life are linked to this one decision.
> Do we have a way to know this so called "quota" for visa grants, the way we check for invites ?


dont you worry.... i guess you grant will arrive long before that delay things start


----------



## sultan_azam

Sandyimmi said:


> Guys i want to know that either of AHC or employment verification is mandatory? Because during the day my phone is not available most of the time..i m in a project whr phones are nt allowed.


it is not mandatory, it is done on random basis 

the phone call could be to you or employer(HR/refree) or both


----------



## sultan_azam

meraprvisa said:


> Can anyone tell what questions AHC asks when they call?
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


education history, employment history, salary received, actual work done by you etc


----------



## sultan_azam

gaudit24 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As per the above post shared on 30th January, I had received suggestions from many senior members here to write a feedback on the DIBP website. Today I have received a response as under:
> 
> "Acknowledgement of feedback
> 
> 
> Dear Mr Shah
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has received your feedback regarding your Skilled visa (subclass 190) application on 31 January 2017. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email.
> 
> Your Feedback Case Number is "IMMI-17-XXXXX". You should quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely"
> 
> Can anyone share any similar experience as what reply would I get on the above e-mail and whether this has raised any positive hope for my case. Because, I had also e-mailed to gsm allocated team 40 days before, but till date I have not received any response from them.
> 
> More so, my PCC & medicals have expired. I am going mad as what will be happening next? Any ideas please share, I can get some relief and belief in this Aus immi. system


things will move forward in your case - either grant or employment verification


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I would like to know in case of pregnancy, and the CO officer would put the applications on hold till delivery, what would be written on the health examinations part on the immiaccount?
> TIA


Rohit received a communication specifically stating that case has been put on hold

nothing special will be written in health examinations part, it will be as it is, it will change after you do medicals


----------



## sultan_azam

ruturaj20 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First post on the forum. Since you guys are the most active with developments on subclass 190, I hope to be benefited of your suggestions.
> 
> I have recently received invitation for 489 subclass - state sponsorship (SA). My question is, should I proceed with 489 or wait for about 10 months to become eligible to apply with 190 (Since SA has minimum 70 points requirement for ICT applications in subclass 190)?
> 
> Main concern is, waiting time for 189 (60 points) application is only increasing with rise in number of applicants. For 190 (65 points) with less than 3 years of professional experience at the moment, my prospect does not look too bright either. I can only claim 5 more points for age by the end of this year.
> 
> Comparing overall prospect of 489 and 190, what do you guys recommend?
> 
> My application information:
> 
> *Status*: 489 invitation - just a click away from paying visa fees
> *ANZSCO*: 261313 - ICT Software Application Programmer
> *PTE*: 22-04-2016 (Overall: 90 ; S-90 R-90 W-90 L-90)
> *Points breakdown*: Age: 25; Education: 15; PTE: 20; Employment:0
> *EOI *Date of Effect: 189 (60) & 190 (65): 17-06-2016 & 489 (70): 17-02-2017
> *SA Invite*: 17-02-2017


489 is not a PR, it is a regional visa with lesser benefits as compared to PR.. but after two years you can apply for 887 which is a PR.

i think 489 is not bad considering the long wait for 189/190


----------



## sultan_azam

rvd said:


> Yes some have reported earlier that case will be put on hold and post baby delivery use form 1436 to additional applicant. Regarding medicals I don't know.
> 
> You can wait for Sultan's response. Hope he will be online after few hours.
> 
> All the best.


1436 not required for baby born during visa processing, applicants just need to present the birth certificate as soon as baby is born

after that passport and medicals need to be provided for baby


----------



## abcbog

Thanks Sultan for your reply, My question is what should be written in her medical test part? They will mention that her x-ray still pending or null and every thing clear


sultan_azam said:


> abcbog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears,
> I would like to know in case of pregnancy, and the CO officer would put the applications on hold till delivery, what would be written on the health examinations part on the immiaccount?
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> Rohit received a communication specifically stating that case has been put on hold
> 
> nothing special will be written in health examinations part, it will be as it is, it will change after you do medicals
Click to expand...


----------



## sultan_azam

saikishoreal said:


> Hello All, could anyone clarify whether partner age matters while granting visa. If partner age is around 45yrs at the time if grant and main applicant age is less than 40 years ,will it have any impact on the process?
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> Job Code:261111-ICT Business Analyst ACS:Oct'16 - 10 points
> PTE: 10 points
> Education:15 points
> Age:25 points
> Total points:60
> 189 EOI with 60 points : 22-Dec'16
> 190 EOI NSW 60+5 points: 24-Dec'16
> Invited: 🤞
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it shouldnt have any effect on visa application as it is still under 50


----------



## sultan_azam

dreamsanj said:


> Well those of you who asked me about the AHC call. here you go.
> 
> I got a call on 1st feb afternoon.. Few days back I had nasty argument with my Agent and he sent an email to DIBP for enquiring the status. I am not sure if the Call had anything to do with that email but the crux is that I got call at 2 PM on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> I was nervous. She asked me about passport details. date of birth of all the applicant and full names .( May be to confirm my identity)
> then she asked about my first job and nature of job.. then second job.. what all i did a s business analytst.
> when it came to current job she drilled 2-3 defination which I could not answer.. I told her in my MBA style answers ( you know.. beating around the bush).. she was not convinced.. Lucky that My manager who had given SD stood there and showed what I need to speak. then She told me send the PF and Salary credit statement.
> I sent all that in the evening itself.. today is 20th day and the first time DIBP has kept to one trend.. grant 20days after the AHC call.


your manager seems to be a nice person...


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thanks Sultan for your reply, My question is what should be written in her medical test part? They will mention that her x-ray still pending or null and every thing clear


i think i am failing to understand the question 

what should be written in medical test part ?? i think it will be pending till you do x-ray


----------



## abcbog

sorry for that brother.
In my health assessment there is no action required. So my question is 'in my spouse health assessment what should be written?'
As the x-ray still pending.



sultan_azam said:


> abcbog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sultan for your reply, My question is what should be written in her medical test part? They will mention that her x-ray still pending or null and every thing clear
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am failing to understand the question
> 
> what should be written in medical test part ?? i think it will be pending till you do x-ray
Click to expand...


----------



## A-A

Hi All,

I have my grant. If my wife misses the first entry date due to health conditions but I make the first entry than will my wife's PR gets cancelled? How can i get her PR again?

Thanks.
A-A


----------



## sat123

sultan_azam said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's right. It must be signed by each applicant above 18 years of age
> 
> 
> 
> not necessarily..
> 
> 
> rahejarajeev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone ,
> Today was my first CO Contact and information requested is to "Sign an Australian values statement".
> Is that form 1281 for me and my wife needs to be signed and notarized and then attached and submit. Please advise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.. that is the correct form, just fill in the detail, sign and upload.. no need of notarization
Click to expand...

. Ok Sultan.... Then may be DIBP has stated wrong on their site. 
"This statement is included in affected visa application forms and all applicants aged 18 years and over will need to sign the statement."

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Aust/living-in-australia-values-statement-long


----------



## spark53

Hi Guys, I am following some threads and curios about my NSW state nomination, if someone has any idea.

My points breakdown as below:
Age : 25
English PTE-A : 10 (30/01/2017)
Education Qualification : 10
Experience : 15 (10 years ACS Experience, Total 13 years)
EOI initially submitted on : 23/08/2016 (457, since I didn't have enough points)
EOI updated on : 08/02/2017 (NSW-190, 60+5 for SS)
Occupation : ICT Business Analyst - 261111

Any idea how is my chances of getting invitation from NSW and when possibly?

Also does anyone has access to Australia CEP? My Bachelor of Science degree was assessed as AQF Associate degree, so I lost 5 points there. The reason I heard (and probably true) was my institution was in Tier-2 category in CEP. I need to know if its still in the same group or has moved to Tier-1.

Thanks.


----------



## humbleman1580

dreamsanj said:


> Well those of you who asked me about the AHC call. here you go.
> 
> I got a call on 1st feb afternoon.. Few days back I had nasty argument with my Agent and he sent an email to DIBP for enquiring the status. I am not sure if the Call had anything to do with that email but the crux is that I got call at 2 PM on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> I was nervous. She asked me about passport details. date of birth of all the applicant and full names .( May be to confirm my identity)
> then she asked about my first job and nature of job.. then second job.. what all i did a s business analytst.
> when it came to current job she drilled 2-3 defination which I could not answer.. I told her in my MBA style answers ( you know.. beating around the bush).. she was not convinced.. Lucky that My manager who had given SD stood there and showed what I need to speak. then She told me send the PF and Salary credit statement.
> I sent all that in the evening itself.. today is 20th day and the first time DIBP has kept to one trend.. grant 20days after the AHC call.



Hi. I may have missed your earlier posts. Did you ever dropped an email to DIBP or raised any complaint during your entire journey.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> No, I have tried but nothing found so far.
> 
> @kaju and @Andreyx - Please share us if you have any details or links on what Hari asked.
> 
> Thanks




I think you can not check for current year, only historical data is available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> I think you can not check for current year, only historical data is available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Andrey.. Can you please guide where we can see historical data.. Interested to know more about Australia.


----------



## arnav12

Hello everyone. Hoping u all are in best of your healths. My application current status is "Assessment in Progress" from long time. I want to ask what will be the next statuses when they proceed the application. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

A-A said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have my grant. If my wife misses the first entry date due to health conditions but I make the first entry than will my wife's PR gets cancelled? How can i get her PR again?
> 
> Thanks.
> A-A


hey i have sent you a PM on this matter


----------



## MNG2020

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. Hoping u all are in best of your healths. My application current status is "Assessment in Progress" from long time. I want to ask what will be the next statuses when they proceed the application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It will change to finalize soon , br. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> sorry for that brother.
> In my health assessment there is no action required. So my question is 'in my spouse health assessment what should be written?'
> As the x-ray still pending.


as per my understanding "no action required" wont be written, it will be something like "pending" or "in progress"


----------



## sultan_azam

sat123 said:


> . Ok Sultan.... Then may be DIBP has stated wrong on their site.
> "This statement is included in affected visa application forms and all applicants aged 18 years and over will need to sign the statement."
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Life/Aust/living-in-australia-values-statement-long


DIBP is tough to understand


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> as per my understanding "no action required" wont be written, it will be something like "pending" or "in progress"


In my case, the below message has appeared in her application:
"Health clearance provided – no action required (XXXXXXXX)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
What that means; my agent told me that the DIBP will not hold my application.


----------



## Lady$Bird

sultan_azam said:


> dont you worry.... i guess you grant will arrive long before that delay things start


Sultan, you are a "Sultan" of inspiration. Thank you for those words.

My worry is, since the number of applications for this year has increased a lot compared to previous year, what if that delay period starts a bit early ? Isn't there a chance for that ?
(I'm not being negative here. Just preparing myself for anything)


----------



## ManiSG

Hi,
We have baby born on 14th January I send the her docs (passport and Birth Certificate & 1022) to CO on 8th Feb and he added in Immi on 20th Feb and send me an ack email saying assess as valid. He didn't ask for any further info even not medicals and status remains in Progress. If I login in immi account I can see my daughter added under application but if I click on medicals nothing there it looks like attachment. According to my understating he should have created HAP id and asked for medicals. Any advice what should I do or just wait?


----------



## rajivtechno

sultan_azam said:


> as per my understanding "no action required" wont be written, it will be something like "pending" or "in progress"




I think it would be " referred "


----------



## dreamsanj

adckbj88 said:


> Many congratulations on the grant...we
> Here th PF statement and the salary credit cert was for just current job or all the past ones?
> 
> Thanks


they only asked for the current job..


----------



## dreamsanj

sultan_azam said:


> your manager seems to be a nice person...


Actually gem of person.. I hate to leave him and go to australia


----------



## rvd

dreamsanj said:


> Actually gem of person.. I hate to leave him and go to australia


You are lucky enough to have such manager.. Hope you will also have better one on your new employment on Aussie land.
All the best..


----------



## dreamsanj

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. I may have missed your earlier posts. Did you ever dropped an email to DIBP or raised any complaint during your entire journey.


Dear Humbleman..
I did write to them 3 times on GSM. emails. asking for CO allocation.. I did not have any untill last morning. I thought of complaining but again who am I? President of INDIA.. so just left it.. concentrated on job and family.. had wonderful fun.. eventually all falls in place..

Happyees endingss. Aur agar kuch accha na ho.. tho who end nahi hai dostho.. Picture abhi baki hai.. ( SRK from OM SHANTI OM)


----------



## umarmakyana

Just a quick question
For the Test Reference # in EOI, do I put in the PTE Registration Id or the Test Taker Id?


----------



## rvd

umarmakyana said:


> Just a quick question
> For the Test Reference # in EOI, do I put in the PTE Registration Id or the Test Taker Id?


PTE Registration Id


----------



## dreamsanj

anuapply said:


> Just curious, how did you show the PF statement ??
> and ofcourse many congrats.... Best.


well when She asked me anu, I was also not sure how to do it.. but necessity drives you to figure it out I guess.
I never knew that in my organisation I could get the PF deposit statement with in 5 minutes.. 

I wrote back to the AHC contact asking if they wanted it noterised? Bank statements to be signed by the branch and seal.. she wrote back its not required send as is.


----------



## humbleman1580

dreamsanj said:


> Dear Humbleman..
> I did write to them 3 times on GSM. emails. asking for CO allocation.. I did not have any untill last morning. I thought of complaining but again who am I? President of INDIA.. so just left it.. concentrated on job and family.. had wonderful fun.. eventually all falls in place..
> 
> Happyees endingss. Aur agar kuch accha na ho.. tho who end nahi hai dostho.. Picture abhi baki hai.. ( SRK from OM SHANTI OM)


Thanks. So you never got any reply,not even one time?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## iamnoone

Does anyone know if there will be a problem if the applicant has changed citizenship and the visa was granted on the former passport (i.e. visa granted on Austrian passport, subsequently renounced Austrian citizenship/passport, and has now taken Canadian citizenship). Will you just need to submit a change of passport details on the immigration website?


----------



## riteshbv

Congrats dreamsanj.

Good luck boy !!!


----------



## Krish29

sultan_azam said:


> dont you worry.... i guess you grant will arrive long before that delay things start


What is these grant delays all about?? When it will start on what basis??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Krish29 said:


> What is these grant delays all about?? When it will start on what basis??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I think , higher rate of employment verifications is the reason behind delayed grants. Earlier only few cases were being scrutinized. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Mitul Patel said:


> I think , higher rate of employment verifications is the reason behind delayed grants. Earlier only few cases were being scrutinized.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


My question is different that sultan was referring to some delay period notification... I heard abt this for first time... @sultan, could you explain buddy? When did this period starts last year??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

dreamsanj said:


> Actually gem of person.. I hate to leave him and go to australia


Congratulations on your Grant Mate.. Finally the dream come true I remember your wait for the ITA which kept you on hold for ages.. but here you are with AU PR


----------



## vikaschandra

Krish29 said:


> My question is different that sultan was referring to some delay period notification... I heard abt this for first time... @sultan, could you explain buddy? When did this period starts last year??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


delay emails start coming when the dibp is about to reach the yearly ceiling for visa issuance.. it usually starts coming by April-May. During this time the grants dry out


----------



## Krish29

vikaschandra said:


> delay emails start coming when the dibp is about to reach the yearly ceiling for visa issuance.. it usually starts coming by April-May. During this time the grants dry out


Thanks Vikas!! Can we check the stats for this?? Or lets say i lodged in jan 30.. front loaded all docs... No CO contact yet.... any chance that i will fall into that?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Krish29 said:


> Thanks Vikas!! Can we check the stats for this?? Or lets say i lodged in jan 30.. front loaded all docs... No CO contact yet.... any chance that i will fall into that??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Well it has nothing to do with when one has lodged the visa rather the yearly ceiling matters. I have not seen a web link that states the number of visas issued and remaining. Though you can check the fact sheet link on dibp website for more information. 

Also got to note that it is not necessary that dibp would be sending delay emails. Past couple of years it happened not sure if same is going to happen this year as well. You will find out by the end of 1st quarter if the visa issuance becomes less in numbers


----------



## Krish29

vikaschandra said:


> Well it has nothing to do with when one has lodged the visa rather the yearly ceiling matters. I have not seen a web link that states the number of visas issued and remaining. Though you can check the fact sheet link on dibp website for more information.
> 
> Also got to note that it is not necessary that dibp would be sending delay emails. Past couple of years it happened not sure if same is going to happen this year as well. You will find out by the end of 1st quarter if the visa issuance becomes less in numbers


That's plenty of information...thanks again!!!👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sathyauk

Hi guys !

A small doubt.. Am i required to attach the medical reports from panel doctors in my immi account Or just edocument- "no action required" uploaded by medical panel is enough.

When I checked with panel doctors they said medical reports are not mandatory..


----------



## anuapply

Great. Appreciate your response and all the best for your move.... 




dreamsanj said:


> well when She asked me anu, I was also not sure how to do it.. but necessity drives you to figure it out I guess.
> I never knew that in my organisation I could get the PF deposit statement with in 5 minutes..
> 
> I wrote back to the AHC contact asking if they wanted it noterised? Bank statements to be signed by the branch and seal.. she wrote back its not required send as is.


----------



## ibbz87

Hi guys,
I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
IED is 7 nov 2017
CO RYAN adelaide.
Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Congratulations  Good luck for future endeavors 

Good to see 3 grants for 190 so far today. 2 reported on myimmitracker and one here... Awesome...



ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations ibbz87 !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations on grant, can you please share the number you were going to call.
Thanks


----------



## ManiSG

Any idea about this?



ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> We have baby born on 14th January I send the her docs (passport and Birth Certificate & 1022) to CO on 8th Feb and he added in Immi on 20th Feb and send me an ack email saying assess as valid. He didn't ask for any further info even not medicals and status remains in Progress. If I login in immi account I can see my daughter added under application but if I click on medicals nothing there it looks like attachment. According to my understating he should have created HAP id and asked for medicals. Any advice what should I do or just wait?


----------



## vikaschandra

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate.


----------



## vikaschandra

sathyauk said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> A small doubt.. Am i required to attach the medical reports from panel doctors in my immi account Or just edocument- "no action required" uploaded by medical panel is enough.
> 
> When I checked with panel doctors they said medical reports are not mandatory..


No medicals assessment reports are directly shared by panel physician. Applicant doesn't need to do anything. If the status already show "No Action Required" its all good and nothing needs to be done for medical now


----------



## vikaschandra

ManiSG said:


> Any idea about this?


wait for the CO to come back to you.


----------



## rajivtechno

*Finally visa grant after 9+ months*

Dear all 

Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.

Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.

So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .

Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .

Cheers Rajiv


----------



## Brane

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy... cCan u please share the number you were gonna call


----------



## rajivtechno

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations friend!!


----------



## ibbz87

Brane said:


> Congratulations buddy... cCan u please share the number you were gonna call


thanks
0061 131 881

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

rajivtechno said:


> Congratulations friend!!


thanksss

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congrts. All the best for your future.


----------



## humbleman1580

rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> Cheers Rajiv



Congrts


----------



## ibbz87

humbleman1580 said:


> Congrts. All the best for your future.


thanks man

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

joy.verma said:


> Congratulations  Good luck for future endeavors
> 
> Good to see 3 grants for 190 so far today. 2 reported on myimmitracker and one here... Awesome...


THANKS alot guys.
may any of you waiting for grants hear the same news soon inshAllah


Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations ibbz87 !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate.





Brane said:


> Congratulations buddy... cCan u please share the number you were gonna call





rajivtechno said:


> Congratulations friend!!





ibbz87 said:


> thanksss
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk





humbleman1580 said:


> Congrts. All the best for your future.



Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87

ManiSG said:


> Congratulations on grant, can you please share the number you were going to call.
> Thanks


thanks man.
0061 131881

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Krish29 said:


> My question is different that sultan was referring to some delay period notification... I heard abt this for first time... @sultan, could you explain buddy? When did this period starts last year??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


some applicants received delay mails in end of May and mid June 2016, they got visa in July 2016


----------



## jp416

rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> 
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> 
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Rajiv




Happy to hear this Rajiv! Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

sathyauk said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> A small doubt.. Am i required to attach the medical reports from panel doctors in my immi account Or just edocument- "no action required" uploaded by medical panel is enough.
> 
> When I checked with panel doctors they said medical reports are not mandatory..


medical reports are not mandatory

HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDED - NO ACTION REQUIRED, this means you are good to go and nothing to worry


----------



## jp416

ibbz87 said:


> thanks man.
> 0061 131881
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk[/
> 
> I have been following your comments and happy to see your grant come through Congratulations ! Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> Cheers Rajiv


Hey Rajiv... congrats for the visa grant


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Hi 
Congrats
You didn't received mail.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## dink2s

I was contacted by gsm brisbane to provide medicals...My and my family's health assessment status shows "Health Clearance Provided - no action required" so I have clicked the button "Information Provided" in my immiaccount.
Do I need to do anything more like reply to the email or anything else??


----------



## ibbz87

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Congrats
> You didn't received mail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


thanks a lot guys.
the email went to my agent.
i had access to mirrored immiaccount.


jp416 said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man.
> 0061 131881
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk[/
> 
> I have been following your comments and happy to see your grant come through Congratulations ! Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jp416

Great to see such positive news in the forum!!!


----------



## rajivtechno

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Rajiv... congrats for the visa grant


Thank Sultan and congratulations to you too


----------



## worldking

sultan_azam said:


> medical reports are not mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDED - NO ACTION REQUIRED, this means you are good to go and nothing to worry




Hi sultan ..,

Your answer correct, because my medical status also shows exactly same like above . But, my question in the immi account we need attach the medical receipt under "Health,evidence of ..., ? Or leave it ?

I have attached screen short ,Kindly check it .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

worldking said:


> Hi sultan ..,
> 
> Your answer correct, because my medical status also shows exactly same like above . But, my question in the immi account we need attach the medical receipt under "Health,evidence of ..., ? Or leave it ?
> 
> I have attached screen short ,Kindly check it .
> View attachment 75857
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


since medicals has been cleared now, there is no need of uploading that medical receipt, however you can upload that for your personal satisfaction


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats to all the applicants who got the grant so far. Stay together and share the information on the forum about your further steps and action towards Aus journey, so it will help a lot for those who will get their grant in due course. 

Happy times ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## arnav12

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Congrats ibbz. Did they go through employment verification


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> 
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> 
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Rajiv




Congrats Rajiv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations Rajiv !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rajivtechno

arnav12 said:


> Congrats Rajiv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and my best wishes to you


----------



## rajivtechno

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations Rajiv !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank Mitul ..my best wishes to you too


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> In my case, the below message has appeared in her application:
> "Health clearance provided – no action required (XXXXXXXX)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> What that means; my agent told me that the DIBP will not hold my application.


@Sultan 
What's your thought regarding the above status?


----------



## rajivtechno

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats to all the applicants who got the grant so far. Stay together and share the information on the forum about your further steps and action towards Aus journey, so it will help a lot for those who will get their grant in due course.
> 
> Happy times ahead
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thank you so much and absolutely I am active in the forum for any kind of help required ..I have myself learnt so much from here and my best wishes to you too.


----------



## abcbog

congratulations to all the applicants who got the grant today, wish you all the best.


----------



## naeemuaf

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congrats ibbz87


----------



## naeemuaf

rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> Cheers Rajiv


Congrats rajivtechno


----------



## Mitul Patel

rajivtechno said:


> Thank Mitul ..my best wishes to you too


Thanks.. I need it..  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Dear DIBP,

Are you alright today? 

So far, 5 grants for 190 and 4 grants for 189 as per IMMI tracker.


----------



## ibbz87

naeemuaf said:


> Congrats ibbz87


thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations mate !! 



ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Rajiv 



rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> Cheers Rajiv


----------



## ibbz87

jp416 said:


> ibbz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man.
> 0061 131881
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk[/
> 
> I have been following your comments and happy to see your grant come through Congratulations ! Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a lot.
> may your grant follows
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## abcbog

ibbz87 said:


> thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations brother, your profile is almost similar to mine.
What was your GSM team, for me it's Brisbane
Wish you best of luck


----------



## ibbz87

arnav12 said:


> Congrats ibbz. Did they go through employment verification
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks.
i have not claimed any points for experience so no verification in my case

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk





rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> Cheers Rajiv


Many congrats both of you. So happy for you both.
It is good to see that Nov applicants are also getting Grants finally. Fingers crossed for mine...
Wish you all the very best for the future ahead.


----------



## ibbz87

abcbog said:


> Congratulations brother, your profile is almost similar to mine.
> What was your GSM team, for me it's Brisbane
> Wish you best of luck


thanks a lot brother and may your grant follows soon inshAllah.
mine was gsm Adelaide

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Originally Posted by abcbog View Post
> In my case, the below message has appeared in her application:
> "Health clearance provided – no action required (XXXXXXXX)
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."
> What that means; my agent told me that the DIBP will not hold my application.
> 
> @Sultan
> What's your thought regarding the above status?


the content says it(medical) has been cleared, but as you told x-ray wasnt done....

it seems they are waiving that thing(x ray) ??? further communications by case officer will clear the air... meanwhile be relaxed


----------



## ibbz87

Lady$Bird said:


> Many congrats both of you. So happy for you both.
> It is good to see that Nov applicants are also getting Grants finally. Fingers crossed for mine...
> Wish you all the very best for the future ahead.


thanks a lot.
wish you very best too and may your grant follows within a week inshAllah

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> Dear DIBP,
> 
> Are you alright today?
> 
> So far, 5 grants for 190 and 4 grants for 189 as per IMMI tracker.


"5" !!
The highest number of 190 grants I have ever seen in immitracker for a day...!


----------



## Lady$Bird

ibbz87 said:


> thanks a lot.
> wish you very best too and may your grant follows within a week inshAllah
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the wishes. May that come true soon


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> the content says it(medical) has been cleared, but as you told x-ray wasnt done....
> 
> it seems they are waiving that thing(x ray) ??? further communications by case officer will clear the air... meanwhile be relaxed


Pray for me


----------



## hari_it_ram

Same here. As per last two weeks pattern, 190s` are getting more grants on Friday. Hope we will see more tomorrow. Just a myth from my end  



Lady$Bird said:


> "5" !!
> The highest number of 190 grants I have ever seen in immitracker for a day...!


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> Same here. As per last two weeks pattern, 190s` are getting more grants on Friday. Hope we will see more tomorrow. Just a myth from my end


Even I have noticed that "Friday" trend. Let's see if that is true tomorrow as well..


----------



## worldking

sultan_azam said:


> since medicals has been cleared now, there is no need of uploading that medical receipt, however you can upload that for your personal satisfaction




Thank you sultan bhai  for your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk




Congratulations mate!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgalla

*Visa Grant! 223111!!*

Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported. 

However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope. 

I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!

My timelines are as below:
ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
GSM Adelaide 
ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Pray for me


surely mate... all the best


----------



## Krish29

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2016
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2016


Congratulations!!! 
I think you should correct the typo...2016->2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


Congrats

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ibbz87 said:


> Hi guys,
> I set an alarm today for 5 am PST to make a call to DIBP to check vac2 payment status with them and before making the call i logged into my immiaccount and Boommmmmm the status was finalised.
> Received the grant today for myself and my wife.
> IED is 7 nov 2017
> CO RYAN adelaide.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the help and support.
> PS: my grant came roughly exactly on 90th days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Congratulations and ALL THE BEST.


----------



## ibbz87

rvd said:


> Congratulations and ALL THE BEST.


thanksssa

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> Cheers Rajiv


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Dear DIBP,
> 
> Are you alright today?
> 
> So far, 5 grants for 190 and 4 grants for 189 as per IMMI tracker.


Now I am getting more confident on what I said to you earlier. Hope for the best.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Now I am getting more confident on what I said to you earlier. Hope for the best.




1 more to the list. Six 190 grants for today. Amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vikaschandra

rajivtechno said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally today at 5.24 am I got grant for myself , wife and 2 naughty munchkins after 9 months . Mine was very long with ACS of April 2014 and visa lodged 10th May 2016.
> 
> Few days back in expat I read to write "urgent" in subject line to CO so I did on Tuesday mentioning that I work in Australian IT firm for more than 9+ years and also worked in Melbourne office for more than a year . Fail to understand where my visa has got stuck . In 36 hours I got grant.
> 
> So in my case it is guaranteed CO had forgotten about my application ,my letter was alarm for him .
> 
> Thank you all for your kind help specially Andrey. Sorry cannot find "overconfident and Impatient " guy name who gave idea of writing "urgent" in his hilarious post. Thank you so much .
> 
> Cheers Rajiv


Congratulations mate. Today seems to be good day raining grants


----------



## vikaschandra

dink2s said:


> I was contacted by gsm brisbane to provide medicals...My and my family's health assessment status shows "Health Clearance Provided - no action required" so I have clicked the button "Information Provided" in my immiaccount.
> Do I need to do anything more like reply to the email or anything else??


Nothing more to do


----------



## sultan_azam

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


congrats mate... good day it seems


----------



## vikaschandra

abcbog said:


> @Sultan
> What's your thought regarding the above status?


This just means that your is good yo go ahead with further processing. CO will come back and look into your file. Now its all wait game


----------



## rvd

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


Congratulations and All the best. This is going to be a first gift for your new born while landing into world. Happy moments.


----------



## vikaschandra

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


Congratulations mate


----------



## pgalla

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best. This is going to be a first gift for your new born while landing into world. Happy moments.


Absolutely! Thanks much for the wishes! The PR/ migration options for HR folks are not much like other professions. So, this was the last try and it worked. 

Wishing everyone their grants ASAP!!


----------



## humbleman1580

pgalla said:


> Absolutely! Thanks much for the wishes! The PR/ migration options for HR folks are not much like other professions. So, this was the last try and it worked.
> 
> Wishing everyone their grants ASAP!!


Hi. I didn't get this. Is this so that hr folks do not get much PR here?


Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations pgalla !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rajivtechno

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best..




Thank you and all the best


----------



## rajivtechno

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


Congratulations


----------



## rajivtechno

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations Rajiv


Thanks and all the best to you too


----------



## rajivtechno

Lady$Bird said:


> Many congrats both of you. So happy for you both.
> It is good to see that Nov applicants are also getting Grants finally. Fingers crossed for mine...
> Wish you all the very best for the future ahead.


Thanks and all the best


----------



## AIMS17

Congratulations to ALL who have received a Visa Grant today.

Wishing you a great life ahead!


----------



## abcbog

vikaschandra said:


> This just means that your is good yo go ahead with further processing. CO will come back and look into your file. Now its all wait game


Thanks for your reply.
I've another inquiry, in the case of employment verification, they'll ask about my inter-experience or only the claimed one. My agent has uploaded only the claimed one, two companies. On the other hand, I've filled Form-80 with all my experience, five companies.
TIA


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations and all the best !! 



pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


----------



## Lady$Bird

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


Great news.
Many congrats..!!


----------



## Rohit R

Thank you Rajiv !!


rajivtechno said:


> Thank you and all the best


----------



## worldking

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017




Congratulation pgalla ..., 

In my case almost same like you . I have cheated by a agent . After I paid his fees , he doesn't reply my msg or call . However, I don't want withdraw my application . I forget about him and I started to read all msg and replies in this forum . Because, I have no idea before how the process finalised and what are steps we need to do so no...,

My process beginning , I let him to do all my process and finally he asked me to lodge visa&paid visa fees on last Monday and he said rest of the docs we upload one by one and he asked me to pay his fees , I also paid him same day the main reason why I paid , I don't want stopped my application process because of his payment ,but unfortunately his work until his full payment . From Tuesday onwards he doesn't picked my call and finally he msg me after two days later, don't rush I let you know everything later otherwise you may do wrong . .......,

I just throw his msg into garbage and attach some docs like experience letter, certificate, IELTS , passport copy, medical clinic uploaded done .

Today I have received email from CO . He requested to attach PCC, experience certificate evidence , form 80 only .

Here is My doubts.,

PCC I will attach later ones done .

1. I have all company evidence . But, my current company HR gave me reference letter and she mentioned there my RnR (just 3points), position only but she doesn't mentioned my working hours .So, I should get reference from my colleague full details or HR reference enough ? 


2.CO asked only form80 . So, I just fill her requirement or any other form additionally need to fill ?

3. I have attached only diploma certificate, but not include my diploma Transfer cert and 12th cert, apprenticeship training . Should I attach all or leave it ?

3. Some people front-load all docs including photos . Unfortunately , I never did that . Finally she requested docs and sent me email.
So, ones I attach all docs then I should email her or leave it to her time .

I typed too much , sorry guys if it's make you irritating. 

I hope you guys help me . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pgalla

worldking said:


> Congratulation pgalla ...,
> 
> In my case almost same like you . I have cheated by a agent . After I paid his fees , he doesn't reply my msg or call . However, I don't want withdraw my application . I forget about him and I started to read all msg and replies in this forum . Because, I have no idea before how the process finalised and what are steps we need to do so no...,
> 
> My process beginning , I let him to do all my process and finally he asked me to lodge visa&paid visa fees on last Monday and he said rest of the docs we upload one by one and he asked me to pay his fees , I also paid him same day the main reason why I paid , I don't want stopped my application process because of his payment ,but unfortunately his work until his full payment . From Tuesday onwards he doesn't picked my call and finally he msg me after two days later, don't rush I let you know everything later otherwise you may do wrong . .......,
> 
> I just throw his msg into garbage and attach some docs like experience letter, certificate, IELTS , passport copy, medical clinic uploaded done .
> 
> Today I have received email from CO . He requested to attach PCC, experience certificate evidence , form 80 only .
> 
> Here is My doubts.,
> 
> PCC I will attach later ones done .
> 
> 1. I have all company evidence . But, my current company HR gave me reference letter and she mentioned there my RnR (just 3points), position only but she doesn't mentioned my working hours .So, I should get reference from my colleague full details or HR reference enough ?
> 
> 
> 2.CO asked only form80 . So, I just fill her requirement or any other form additionally need to fill ?
> 
> 3. I have attached only diploma certificate, but not include my diploma Transfer cert and 12th cert, apprenticeship training . Should I attach all or leave it ?
> 
> 3. Some people front-load all docs including photos . Unfortunately , I never did that . Finally she requested docs and sent me email.
> So, ones I attach all docs then I should email her or leave it to her time .
> 
> I typed too much , sorry guys if it's make you irritating.
> 
> I hope you guys help me .
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, We've been experiencing that people that front load all documents get grants faster in most cases, if not always. 

1) Better to attached all relevant work experience proofs. I initially did not have the letter with RnR and uploaded just the work experience letters, Form 16, Tax Returns, Payslips etc., But later I uploaded the one with RnR too. None of my docs had number of hours mentioned in them. So, unless someone feels otherwise, the letter u have should suffice, if supported with offer letter, payslips and tax returns

2) Form 1221 may also be asked. Better to upload proactively.

3) Except for graduation, PG and diplomas, other docs may not be needed until asked.


----------



## pgalla

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. I didn't get this. Is this so that hr folks do not get much PR here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Not every state has HR Advisers in their SOC list. They have HR Manager, which AIM has redefined in their own way and regardless of how senior you are in the organization, they dont get satisfied that you are a HR Manager. So, with HR adviser being the only option, limited chances. 

I tried Canada too and still in the pool, but, never got an invite even after 18 months!!


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I've another inquiry, in the case of employment verification, they'll ask about my inter-experience or only the claimed one. My agent has uploaded only the claimed one, two companies. On the other hand, I've filled Form-80 with all my experience, five companies.
> TIA


they will verify that experience for which you have claimed experience points


----------



## sultan_azam

worldking said:


> Congratulation pgalla ...,
> 
> In my case almost same like you . I have cheated by a agent . After I paid his fees , he doesn't reply my msg or call . However, I don't want withdraw my application . I forget about him and I started to read all msg and replies in this forum . Because, I have no idea before how the process finalised and what are steps we need to do so no...,
> 
> My process beginning , I let him to do all my process and finally he asked me to lodge visa&paid visa fees on last Monday and he said rest of the docs we upload one by one and he asked me to pay his fees , I also paid him same day the main reason why I paid , I don't want stopped my application process because of his payment ,but unfortunately his work until his full payment . From Tuesday onwards he doesn't picked my call and finally he msg me after two days later, don't rush I let you know everything later otherwise you may do wrong . .......,
> 
> I just throw his msg into garbage and attach some docs like experience letter, certificate, IELTS , passport copy, medical clinic uploaded done .
> 
> Today I have received email from CO . He requested to attach PCC, experience certificate evidence , form 80 only .
> 
> Here is My doubts.,
> 
> PCC I will attach later ones done .
> 
> 1. I have all company evidence . But, my current company HR gave me reference letter and she mentioned there my RnR (just 3points), position only but she doesn't mentioned my working hours .So, I should get reference from my colleague full details or HR reference enough ?
> 
> 
> 2.CO asked only form80 . So, I just fill her requirement or any other form additionally need to fill ?
> 
> 3. I have attached only diploma certificate, but not include my diploma Transfer cert and 12th cert, apprenticeship training . Should I attach all or leave it ?
> 
> 3. Some people front-load all docs including photos . Unfortunately , I never did that . Finally she requested docs and sent me email.
> So, ones I attach all docs then I should email her or leave it to her time .
> 
> I typed too much , sorry guys if it's make you irritating.
> 
> I hope you guys help me .
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. try to convince HR to write few more lines and working hours

2. fill what is demanded

3. i think diploma certificate is enough if that suffice points claimed

4. once all docs are attached, drop her an email and press the INFORMATION PROVIDED button

dont mess with agent until visa grant


----------



## OMOB

*Grant*

Hello

Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email

ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
ACS applied: 6/10/16
ACS result: 24/10/16
EOI 189: 27/10/16
EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16 
Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
Lodged: 9/01/17
CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
Medical:24/01/2017
Grant:22/02/2017
IED: 8/01/2018


----------



## Lady$Bird

OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
> ACS applied: 6/10/16
> ACS result: 24/10/16
> EOI 189: 27/10/16
> EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16
> Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
> Lodged: 9/01/17
> CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
> Medical:24/01/2017
> Grant:22/02/2017
> IED: 8/01/2018


Congrats!


----------



## humbleman1580

pgalla said:


> Not every state has HR Advisers in their SOC list. They have HR Manager, which AIM has redefined in their own way and regardless of how senior you are in the organization, they dont get satisfied that you are a HR Manager. So, with HR adviser being the only option, limited chances.
> 
> I tried Canada too and still in the pool, but, never got an invite even after 18 months!!


But in case state has kept the profession in csol list, it means they need that profession. Is that not enough?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
> ACS applied: 6/10/16
> ACS result: 24/10/16
> EOI 189: 27/10/16
> EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16
> Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
> Lodged: 9/01/17
> CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
> Medical:24/01/2017
> Grant:22/02/2017
> IED: 8/01/2018


Congrats

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

sultan_azam said:


> 1. try to convince HR to write few more lines and working hours
> 
> 
> 
> 2. fill what is demanded
> 
> 
> 
> 3. i think diploma certificate is enough if that suffice points claimed
> 
> 
> 
> 4. once all docs are attached, drop her an email and press the INFORMATION PROVIDED button
> 
> 
> 
> dont mess with agent until visa grant




Thank you for your kind reply brothers .












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Wow !! Its raining heavily today !!  Congratulations !! 



OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
> ACS applied: 6/10/16
> ACS result: 24/10/16
> EOI 189: 27/10/16
> EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16
> Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
> Lodged: 9/01/17
> CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
> Medical:24/01/2017
> Grant:22/02/2017
> IED: 8/01/2018


----------



## sultan_azam

OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
> ACS applied: 6/10/16
> ACS result: 24/10/16
> EOI 189: 27/10/16
> EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16
> Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
> Lodged: 9/01/17
> CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
> Medical:24/01/2017
> Grant:22/02/2017
> IED: 8/01/2018


congratulation for visa and good luck for future


----------



## rajivtechno

OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
> ACS applied: 6/10/16
> ACS result: 24/10/16
> EOI 189: 27/10/16
> EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16
> Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
> Lodged: 9/01/17
> CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
> Medical:24/01/2017
> Grant:22/02/2017
> IED: 8/01/2018



Congratulations buddy


----------



## Mitul Patel

OMOB said:


> Hello
> 
> Got my grant. Thanks to the forum. I have always been a silent observer, reading and taking advice proposed by the elders. That is what I used from the beginning, no consultant. Thank you everyone and wish positive response to those waiting for the golden email
> 
> ANZSCO: 261112 Age:30 Edu:15 Exp:10 Eng:10 (65pt)
> ACS applied: 6/10/16
> ACS result: 24/10/16
> EOI 189: 27/10/16
> EOI 190 (70pts) VIC: 1/11/16: SA: 28/10/16
> Nomination/ITA: 25/11/16
> Lodged: 9/01/17
> CO Contact: 17/01/17 (Medical & PCC-UK)
> Medical:24/01/2017
> Grant:22/02/2017
> IED: 8/01/2018


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## naeemuaf

pgalla said:


> Here's my story! This is an example of how the members of this forum are helpful in many ways!! Like any usual day, woke up and synced emails on phone and before starting work, logged into expat forum and surfed through all pages relevant for SC190. Considering that my wife is due next month and since we already informed the CO during medical about it, I was anticipating the visa to get through after her delivery. My case was not put on hold unlike some people reported.
> 
> However, *ibbz87's* post caught my attention. I then logged in into Immiacount to see if there's any progress on my case, at least putting on hold! I then see the case status as "Finalised"!! With the heart beat high, logged into my email account to see approvals for me, wife and my son!! I then saw my phone to see that the internet was turned off by mistake and that's how I missed seeing the approval emails after I woke up. While I know I will have to include the new born child at a later time, the "approval" at least gives some hope.
> 
> I thank everyone in this forum that gave relevant advice at the right time!! You are doing a selfless job by helping fellow members unlike some agents that cheat in many ways. I was a victim of one such agent in the past and this time did the process myself!!
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> ANZSCO - 223111 - Human Resource Adviser
> GSM Adelaide
> ACT Nomination Applied - Sep 2nd, 2016
> Nomination Received - Nov 30, 2016
> Visa Lodged - Dec 8, 2016
> CO Contact - Dec 21, 2016 (Asking for proof of Date of birth, even though docs were already uploaded)
> Docs Uploaded - Dec 21, 2016
> Email sent to GSM asking for status and clarify if they will put the case on hold - Feb 19, 2017
> Visa Grant - Feb 23, 2017


Congrats mate pgalla


----------



## Mbhasin

Today is Friday ,may all waiting for grant get the golden E-mail


----------



## joy.verma

Thank you MBhasin. Hoping the same 



Mbhasin said:


> Today is Friday ,may all waiting for grant get the golden E-mail


----------



## ravi.shankar789

Mbhasin said:


> Today is Friday ,may all waiting for grant get the golden E-mail


Hey mate, when you say that, do you mean that the email on visa grant usually come on the Friday's? I kind of login to the Immi account almost every single day to check for an update.  i guess that is pointless?


----------



## spark53

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Hey mate, when you say that, do you mean that the email on visa grant usually come on the Friday's? I kind of login to the Immi account almost every single day to check for an update.  i guess that is pointless?


I guess it's the EOI invitation that mostly comes on Thursday and Friday.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pega2017

*Second vac*



ibbz87 said:


> thanksssa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Dear @ibbz87,

I'm a new member, could you please explain how did you inform that you wanted to pay the second VAC? I got contacted by CO asking for my wife's English proficiency but I decided to pay, so I sent an email to GSM.allocated but I don't know if this should be addressed to a different email, could you please share your experience?? Thank you very much.


----------



## Mbhasin

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Hey mate, when you say that, do you mean that the email on visa grant usually come on the Friday's? I kind of login to the Immi account almost every single day to check for an update.  i guess that is pointless?


Your proved your point ,no argument,hope yu get your grant today


----------



## Pega2017

Pega2017 said:


> Dear @ibbz87,
> 
> I'm a new member, could you please explain how did you inform that you wanted to pay the second VAC? I got contacted by CO asking for my wife's English proficiency but I decided to pay, so I sent an email to GSM.allocated but I don't know if this should be addressed to a different email, could you please share your experience?? Thank you very much.


Hi Folks, anyone knowing about this can reply 

Thanks guys you do an amazing job here!


----------



## bemit

*Grant*

I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant. 
.........
After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day. 

As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


----------



## spark53

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


Congratulations and a great learning tip for many of us who are in similar situation. Good luck to you and family. All the best!!!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pega2017

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


Hi bemit, congrats on your grant,

Could you please tell us which email did you use to send your second complaint? Cheers.


----------



## abcbog

Congratulations brother, which GSM Team?


bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


----------



## ravi.shankar789

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


That is some very useful info bemit... !! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## bemit

Pega2017 said:


> Hi bemit, congrats on your grant,
> 
> Could you please tell us which email did you use to send your second complaint? Cheers.


My gmail address.


----------



## bemit

abcbog said:


> Congratulations brother, which GSM Team?


Adelaide


----------



## Pega2017

bemit said:


> My gmail address.


Hi bemit, sorry if I was not clear, to which address did you sent it to?

GSM allocated? other?

Thanks


----------



## bemit

Pega2017 said:


> Hi bemit, sorry if I was not clear, to which address did you sent it to?
> 
> GSM allocated? other?
> 
> Thanks


[email protected]


----------



## Mitul Patel

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


Congratulations


Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


Congratulations and all the best

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


Many congrats! 
Thanks for the useful info.


----------



## Sammani

*SS NSW, want to go to VIC*

Hello dear friends..

I know it is quite unfair to go and work in a state while another state has sponsored in visa process.. But i want to know the truth of this. Many say it is only a moral obligation while others in an idea as it is a legal thing. 

The people who have got their 190 SS visa recently may be able to answer this.. how is it written in visa grant document? please give your ideas..


----------



## Pega2017

Sammani said:


> Hello dear friends..
> 
> I know it is quite unfair to go and work in a state while another state has sponsored in visa process.. But i want to know the truth of this. Many say it is only a moral obligation while others in an idea as it is a legal thing.
> 
> The people who have got their 190 SS visa recently may be able to answer this.. how is it written in visa grant document? please give your ideas..


Hi Sammani,

You must stay at the nominated state or might face visa cancellation/deportation, that is why you sign a declaration, if it was me I would not challenge that.


----------



## hari_it_ram

I really dont know from where you got this "cancellation/deportation" details, could you please point to the official URL please?



Pega2017 said:


> Hi Sammani,
> 
> You must stay at the nominated state or might face visa cancellation/deportation, that is why you sign a declaration, if it was me I would not challenge that.


----------



## Pega2017

hari_it_ram said:


> I really dont know from where you got this "cancellation/deportation" details, could you please point to the official URL please?


Hi hari_it_ram, you can check that on the commitment letter you must sign on each state. It is different for each of the 5 states but the result is the same cancellation/deportation.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Does all the applicant need to sign the commitment letter? Are you sure? 
Any idea which state wants the "signed commitment letter" to have successful nomination outcome?. 

I got the approval from VIC, I haven't signed any commitment letter with them. I just signed the declaration which is totally different. NSW does not even need declaration from applicants. 



Pega2017 said:


> Hi hari_it_ram, you can check that on the commitment letter you must sign on each state. It is different for each of the 5 states but the result is the same cancellation/deportation.


----------



## Pega2017

Pega2017 said:


> Hi hari_it_ram, you can check that on the commitment letter you must sign on each state. It is different for each of the 5 states but the result is the same cancellation/deportation.


Also when you receive the visa, it will state your restrictions. That is also I used the word "might" because will depend on your employer or if you get caught by the state. As I said earlier I would not challenge that after all each of us are doing to get this.


----------



## Pega2017

hari_it_ram said:


> Does all the applicant need to sign the commitment letter? Are you sure?
> Any idea which state wants the "signed commitment letter" to have successful nomination outcome?.
> 
> I got the approval from VIC, I haven't signed any commitment letter with them. I just signed the declaration which is totally different. NSW does not even need declaration from applicants.


Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Live and work in Victoria for two years

You, and any nominated dependants, MUST live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP.

You "must".


----------



## hari_it_ram

You are just acting too smart, Point to a page where it says that visa will be "Cancelled" if someone does not stay in nominated state. Nothing more or Nothing less. 



Pega2017 said:


> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> Live and work in Victoria for two years
> 
> You, and any nominated dependants, MUST live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIBP.
> 
> You "must".


----------



## Pega2017

hari_it_ram said:


> You are just acting too smart, Point to a page where it says that visa will be "Cancelled" if someone does not stay in nominated state. Nothing more or Nothing less.


You know what would be better, if you get your visa granted for Victoria go and work in another state and let us know pretty boy.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Drop your ego and stop acting smart. Everyone has to respect the state who approved the nomination. I will definitely fulfil the 2 year 'expectation" set by Victoria if I get the grant. It might be even questioned during citizenship application. However,
its just a moral obligation, not a legal one, which will end up in cancellation or deportation if I fail to do so, as you are promoting. 

This is not a casual forum to throw something that just comes out of your mind. 
Please do proper research before suggesting other members. Make sure you can back up you statement with official links or real case. 

Good luck.



Pega2017 said:


> You know what would be better, if you get your visa granted for Victoria go and work in another state and let us know pretty boy.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and all the best.




bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


----------



## spark53

Getting pretty hot here. Need some invitation rain....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

No grants today ? 
I will never get used to DIBP's surprises ..


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hey guys, till what time IST can we expect a Grant mail ?
Just know when should I stop rushing to my phone when I hear an email notification.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> Hey guys, till what time IST can we expect a Grant mail ?
> 
> Just know when should I stop rushing to my phone when I hear an email notification.




I have seen grants even by 2PM IST. But I think that's it for the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## bvinayb

Pega2017 said:


> Also when you receive the visa, it will state your restrictions. That is also I used the word "might" because will depend on your employer or if you get caught by the state. As I said earlier I would not challenge that after all each of us are doing to get this.


Mate there are no restrictions on 190 Visa even if it's a state sponsored. It's a moral obligation to live and work in that state which has sponsored you. DIBP cannot cancel your visa for this reason but anyone who don't stay in that state for 2 years might have issues while applying for citizenship. There are cases on this forum where the applicants had job offer from another state and few of them took it.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sammani said:


> Hello dear friends..
> 
> I know it is quite unfair to go and work in a state while another state has sponsored in visa process.. But i want to know the truth of this. Many say it is only a moral obligation while others in an idea as it is a legal thing.
> 
> The people who have got their 190 SS visa recently may be able to answer this.. how is it written in visa grant document? please give your ideas..


many ppl have changed states after informing to concerned state , some got positive reply, some went ahead without a reply.

dont know what will be the consequences in future,


----------



## andreyx108b

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> 
> .........
> 
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> 
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Lady$Bird said:


> Hey guys, till what time IST can we expect a Grant mail ?
> Just know when should I stop rushing to my phone when I hear an email notification.


the extreme i saw once on expatforum was 14.42 IST


----------



## sultan_azam

Pega2017 said:


> Hi Folks, anyone knowing about this can reply
> 
> Thanks guys you do an amazing job here!


speak to this person AUDream2017, he knows about VAC2


----------



## andreyx108b

Lady$Bird said:


> No grants today ?
> I will never get used to DIBP's surprises ..




There are a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> many ppl have changed states after informing to concerned state , some got positive reply, some went ahead without a reply.
> 
> 
> 
> dont know what will be the consequences in future,




As far many confirmed - none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


congratulations bemit...


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> As far many confirmed - none.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???? 

I didnt got your post


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> ????
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt got your post




Change of state seems have mo impact on anything. Many done it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

bemit said:


> I am happy to inform you all that we (myself, wife, and two children) received our visa grant yesterday, Feb 23. The forum has been very helpful. Many thanks to all those great contributors out there!! You have made the journey worthwhile from assessment through to visa grant.
> .........
> After frontloading all documents back in November, I was pretty sure I would get the grant in about a month looking at the trend then, but it turned out the other way. I became worried along the way and was getting a bit sceptical about the visa processing times. Just after crossing the 3-month threshold, I lodge a complaint on Feb. 13 via DIBP website. Being the 'impatient' type, I decided to send an email on Feb. 22 after a week of not receiving the complaint acknowledgement. Voilà! I got the grant notification the following day.
> 
> As advised by a forum member in this thread, I added "Urgent" to the subject line, and supposedly left out the word "status" to "avoid" my email being filtered into the "Status" mail folder.


Congratulations....

Your profile details please

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Change of state seems have mo impact on anything. Many done it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, agree


but none have reported any ill effects till now


----------



## meraprvisa

sultan_azam said:


> yes, agree
> 
> 
> but none have reported any ill effects till now


But hari was saying that I creates problem when u apply for citizenship...

Is that true ??

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnipin

Finally , got my visa after 5 months.


----------



## sultan_azam

meraprvisa said:


> But hari was saying that I creates problem when u apply for citizenship...
> 
> Is that true ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


i am at expatforum since 2015 and havent seen anything where an applicant was refused citizenship due to state changing

or it may be that the applicant didnt posted it on expatforum


but beyond this, never heard from anyone denied citizenship for changing state


in my opinion, it is better to land in the state nominating, try for jobs there, document rejection mails, after 1 month or so, email to that state that you are unable to get a job and wish to change state, the state may/may not give a waiver but at least you will have enough documents to support your action of changing state if required in future

this is just my thought


----------



## subbareddy545

Hi,

I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

meraprvisa said:


> But hari was saying that I creates problem when u apply for citizenship...
> 
> Is that true ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk




As far as we know. No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Sunnipin said:


> Finally , got my visa after 5 months.


Congrats.... please share more details...


----------



## sultan_azam

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


congrats Mr Reddy...


----------



## subbareddy545

sultan_azam said:


> congrats Mr Reddy...


Thanks buddy and wish you the same.


----------



## Sammani

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks



Congrats.. it is super quick ..


----------



## subbareddy545

Sammani said:


> Congrats.. it is super quick ..


Yes. Thank you 

261313 (Software Engineer)
Point-Age(33)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(10)
EOI: 190 NSW (60+5) - 05July2016
NSW nomination: 13Oct2016
NSW docs submitted: 20Oct2016
NSW confirmation: 05Dec2016
Visa Lodged: 28Jan2017
Asked for PCC and medicals: 03Feb2017
PCC, Medical Submitted (Spouse and Kid): 23Feb2017
Visa grant: 24Feb2017


----------



## andreyx108b

Sunnipin said:


> Finally , got my visa after 5 months.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Could you please let me know where and when I mentioned about the problem that will be created due to state change? I just told "applicant will be questioned during citizenship", I never spoke about "problem" anywhere. Questioning != Problem. 

Moreover, I will never share any false info on this forum due to the seriousness/implication. 

I spoke with two guys who faced with question during citizenship on this same forum. 



meraprvisa said:


> But hari was saying that I creates problem when u apply for citizenship...
> 
> Is that true ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

andreyx108b said:


> There are a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh.. I could not see anything in the tracker and none was reported here as well.


----------



## meraprvisa

hari_it_ram said:


> Could you please let me know where and when I mentioned about the problem that will be created due to state change? I just told "applicant will be questioned during citizenship", I never spoke about "problem" anywhere. Questioning != Problem.
> 
> Moreover, I will never share any false info on this forum due to the seriousness/implication.
> 
> I spoke with two guys who faced with question during citizenship on this same forum.


Just relax....

No one blaming you... No need to take it personally...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

sultan_azam said:


> i am at expatforum since 2015 and havent seen anything where an applicant was refused citizenship due to state changing
> 
> or it may be that the applicant didnt posted it on expatforum
> 
> 
> but beyond this, never heard from anyone denied citizenship for changing state
> 
> 
> in my opinion, it is better to land in the state nominating, try for jobs there, document rejection mails, after 1 month or so, email to that state that you are unable to get a job and wish to change state, the state may/may not give a waiver but at least you will have enough documents to support your action of changing state if required in future
> 
> this is just my thought


Thanks sultan...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Stop misinterpretation. I never said it will create problem. Dont cook something on your own and drive the equation. I am relaxed as usual.



meraprvisa said:


> Just relax....
> 
> No one blaming you... No need to take it personally...
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

hari_it_ram said:


> Stop misinterpretation. I never said it will create problem. Dont cook something on your own and drive the equation. I am relaxed as usual.


No need to be rude... 

Keep it simple..

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

meraprvisa said:


> No need to be rude...
> 
> Keep it simple..
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk




I need to say this to you mate. Still you haven't showed the post where I posted about "problem it will create". If you can't find, please end it here. Don't justify.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Sunnipin

Lodged visa on 26/9/2016
First CO contact 21/10/2016.
Asked for PCC and Medicals
All documents provided on 17/11/2016
Visa grant 24/2/2017


----------



## Lady$Bird

Sunnipin said:


> Finally , got my visa after 5 months.





subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations !!


----------



## sultan_azam

Sunnipin said:


> Lodged visa on 26/9/2016
> First CO contact 21/10/2016.
> Asked for PCC and Medicals
> All documents provided on 17/11/2016
> Visa grant 24/2/2017


congrats once again...


----------



## humbleman1580

Sunnipin said:


> Lodged visa on 26/9/2016
> First CO contact 21/10/2016.
> Asked for PCC and Medicals
> All documents provided on 17/11/2016
> Visa grant 24/2/2017


Congrats and all the best

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats and all the best for your future

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## amitshetye

Congrats and all the best!!


----------



## ibbz87

Pega2017 said:


> Dear @ibbz87,
> 
> I'm a new member, could you please explain how did you inform that you wanted to pay the second VAC? I got contacted by CO asking for my wife's English proficiency but I decided to pay, so I sent an email to GSM.allocated but I don't know if this should be addressed to a different email, could you please share your experience?? Thank you very much.


sorry man it was my agent who did so.
I think he replied to co's email that we wanna pay vac2 as well as uploaded a cover letter stating that we would like to pay vac2 for spouse's english

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Sunnipin said:


> Finally , got my visa after 5 months.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

subbareddy545 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received NSW grant today. I have lodged for NSW on 28th January. Was asked for PCC and medicals on 3rd Feb. Uploaded the documents yesterday and received grant today.
> 
> Thanks


congratulations


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

hari_it_ram said:


> I need to say this to you mate. Still you haven't showed the post where I posted about "problem it will create". If you can't find, please end it here. Don't justify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Guys, we are all adults here and help / support each other. Maybe it was mis-communication. Let's move on. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migara_QLD

*Missing Medical Report*

I submitted my visa application in September 2016 and CO contacted my agent 2 times. After mid-November there wasn’t any news. So my agent sent an inquiry last week. Yesterday new CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending.

I did my medicals in mid-September 2016 and hospital has somehow missed one.

Meantime my CO has changed and the new person has though that we were delaying the medical for some reason.

Luckily we sent an inquiry, otherwise there can be a chance for a rejection I guess. 
It’s really absurd that we don’t have a proper visibility in the process. 

However not sure whether this situation is visible to the agent in immitracker, since they haven’t share it with me.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Medical is very transparent with regards to status. You can get TRN number and import the application to see where the mess happened. Health assessment will be displayed separately for each applicant.



Migara_QLD said:


> I submitted my visa application in September 2016 and CO contacted my agent 2 times. After mid-November there wasn’t any news. So my agent sent an inquiry last week. Yesterday new CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending.
> 
> I did my medicals in mid-September 2016 and hospital has somehow missed one.
> 
> Meantime my CO has changed and the new person has though that we were delaying the medical for some reason.
> 
> Luckily we sent an inquiry, otherwise there can be a chance for a rejection I guess.
> It’s really absurd that we don’t have a proper visibility in the process.
> 
> However not sure whether this situation is visible to the agent in immitracker, since they haven’t share it with me.
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## abhishek5855

Migara_QLD said:


> I submitted my visa application in September 2016 and CO contacted my agent 2 times. After mid-November there wasn’t any news. So my agent sent an inquiry last week. Yesterday new CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending.
> 
> I did my medicals in mid-September 2016 and hospital has somehow missed one.
> 
> Meantime my CO has changed and the new person has though that we were delaying the medical for some reason.
> 
> Luckily we sent an inquiry, otherwise there can be a chance for a rejection I guess.
> It’s really absurd that we don’t have a proper visibility in the process.
> 
> However not sure whether this situation is visible to the agent in immitracker, since they haven’t share it with me.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hey Hari.
My health assessment page on immi account shows "Clearance provided- no action needed.." iam presuming that is a good sign.
But, for a moment, if I do want to know my reports is there any way i can access them? Cz if I call the hospital they tell me that they have sent the reports to the DIBP.. 


hari_it_ram said:


> Medical is very transparent with regards to status. You can get TRN number and import the application to see where the mess happened. Health assessment will be displayed separately for each applicant.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

You get this status for all the applicant?

Your co replied

*"CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending"*

Just make sure that all applicant have this status, if it shows something else, check with the medical partner and sort it out. 



abhishek5855 said:


> Hey Hari.
> My health assessment page on immi account shows "Clearance provided- no action needed.." iam presuming that is a good sign.
> But, for a moment, if I do want to know my reports is there any way i can access them? Cz if I call the hospital they tell me that they have sent the reports to the DIBP..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

hari_it_ram said:


> You get this status for all the applicant?
> 
> Your co replied
> 
> *"CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending"*
> 
> Just make sure that all applicant have this status, if it shows something else, check with the medical partner and sort it out.


Sorry its not the previous person asking..
I have a single applicant case.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

cool. You can get the readings but that will go thru lot of this.



abhishek5855 said:


> Sorry its not the previous person asking..
> I have a single applicant case.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

hari_it_ram said:


> Sorry I really finding it hard to understand.
> 
> In your first message you said
> 
> "Yesterday new CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending.
> 
> I did my medicals in mid-September 2016 and hospital has somehow missed one"
> 
> now you are saying "you are the only applicant"
> 
> seniors will help you on this as I am not understanding few things.


Sorry for the confusion buddy, read the names.. iam not the one with that case. I just quoted ur msg. 
U should help the other person instead, treat my question separately 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sorry, confusion in the early morning. 



abhishek5855 said:


> Sorry for the confusion buddy, read the names.. iam not the one with that case. I just quoted ur msg.
> U should help the other person instead, treat my question separately
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Migara_QLD said:


> I submitted my visa application in September 2016 and CO contacted my agent 2 times. After mid-November there wasn’t any news. So my agent sent an inquiry last week. Yesterday new CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending.
> 
> I did my medicals in mid-September 2016 and hospital has somehow missed one.
> 
> Meantime my CO has changed and the new person has though that we were delaying the medical for some reason.
> 
> Luckily we sent an inquiry, otherwise there can be a chance for a rejection I guess.
> It’s really absurd that we don’t have a proper visibility in the process.
> 
> However not sure whether this situation is visible to the agent in immitracker, since they haven’t share it with me.
> I whish you all the best, and good luck.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Dear, you should import your application on immaccount to be aware of everything there. It's a very simple step you will create an account by your private email, then import your application from the reference number on the invoice. Then check your applications.


----------



## rock_aussie

hari_it_ram said:


> I need to say this to you mate. Still you haven't showed the post where I posted about "problem it will create". If you can't find, please end it here. Don't justify.


Dony worry Hari, that chap does tend to hit others on the wrong nerve. :tea:


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

abhishek5855 said:


> Hey Hari.
> My health assessment page on immi account shows "Clearance provided- no action needed.." iam presuming that is a good sign.
> But, for a moment, if I do want to know my reports is there any way i can access them? Cz if I call the hospital they tell me that they have sent the reports to the DIBP..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk




Abhishek, 

"Clearance provided- no action needed" is the FINAL status of Health check and you don't have to do anything, unless CO comes back to you with any special requests. 

Regarding accessing your health reports, I am afraid it's not possible. DIBP wants health reports to be confidential even for the applicants. Hope this helps buddy.  All you need to do now is wait patiently


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Migara_QLD said:


> I submitted my visa application in September 2016 and CO contacted my agent 2 times. After mid-November there wasn’t any news. So my agent sent an inquiry last week. Yesterday new CO has reached my agent saying that one of my family member’s medical is pending.
> 
> I did my medicals in mid-September 2016 and hospital has somehow missed one.
> 
> Meantime my CO has changed and the new person has though that we were delaying the medical for some reason.
> 
> Luckily we sent an inquiry, otherwise there can be a chance for a rejection I guess.
> It’s really absurd that we don’t have a proper visibility in the process.
> 
> However not sure whether this situation is visible to the agent in immitracker, since they haven’t share it with me.
> 
> Any thoughts?



you can check the status of medicals in https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient 

also you may have got some payment receipt when you did medicals, ask your agent to upload that payment receipt in immiaccount, 

thirdly discuss with the hospital, for what reason they are delaying the medicals..

i think this will be sorted out soon


----------



## sujay971

*Vetassess Help*

Hi all,

I am planning to apply for 190 State Sponsorship - Northern Territory. Since am totally new to this, I think you guys can help me in VETASSESS registration. My details are as follow:

Age: 25
Education : Bachelor of Engineering - Computer Science (4 years)
Work Exp: 3.2yrs
Role: UX Designer

My doubts are 
1) Being an UX Designer, I think Web Designer (ANZSCO CODE: 232411) is the occupation that is closely related to my current job. Is there anything else which would suit me?
2) Should I go for Skills Assessment or Points Test Advice for State Sponsorship? (VETASSESS)
3) What is Points Test Advice?

It would be of great help if anyone of you could throw some light into this. Thanks in Advance.

P.S: I tried to understand what PTA is, but still I couldn't get a clear picture about it.

Regards,
Sujay


----------



## NeerajB

Hi All,

I got an invite for NSW-190 on 17th Feb and is currently waiting for approval. Need your advice on lodging an application and documents required:
1. Passport
2. Marriage Certificate
3. Child Birth Certificate
4. Education: All submitted to ACS
5. Employment: All submitted to ACS
6. Resume
7. PTE Report
8. ACS Report
9. PCC Reports: JP Attestation required?
10. Medical: Only HAP ID required to be added in application
11. AU Taxation notice: All years
12. Indian Income tax ITR: How many years?
13. Any Bank statements?
a. I am in Australia for last 1 year so Australian Bank Statement?
i. Any attestation required?
b. How many years statements of Indian Bank?
i. Any attestation required?
14. Pay Slips required?
a. How many months?
b. I have not provided any for ACS.
15. Form 80 and 1221
16. Any Additional identity documents required?
a. PAN Card
b. Aadhar Card
c. Driving License

Thanks in advance. Appreciate your help.

-Neeraj


----------



## Aus1984

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Abhishek,
> 
> "Clearance provided- no action needed" is the FINAL status of Health check and you don't have to do anything, unless CO comes back to you with any special requests.
> 
> Regarding accessing your health reports, I am afraid it's not possible. DIBP wants health reports to be confidential even for the applicants. Hope this helps buddy.  All you need to do now is wait patiently
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is possible you can ask with the hospital they will send full reports to you, after all its your result & you have the right to know about your health .


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Aus1984 said:


> It is possible you can ask with the hospital they will send full reports to you, after all its your result & you have the right to know about your health .




Did you try that or just an assumption ? In my case, they denied my request and DIBP confirmed that results should be confidential and only to be shared with them. If we need to know health condition, then we should do in a different hospital. Please share more details in your case. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Did you try that or just an assumption ? In my case, they denied my request and DIBP confirmed that results should be confidential and only to be shared with them. If we need to know health condition, then we should do in a different hospital. Please share more details in your case.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes I asked with my hospital& they emailed me all the results.. results should be confidential b/w you & DIBP may be they don't share with third party ..


----------



## humbleman1580

*Grant*

Dear All

Heartiest thanks to all the contributors here. With the God's grace and blessings of all the well wishers, me and my family got our grant on 24th Feb. Little delay in updating because of some commitments. Got 190 for QLD. Anyone else moving to QLD, let's get connected on personal window. Once again heartiest thanks to everyone here.

QLD nomination: August 2016
Visa lodged: August 2016
First Co Contact: Sept 2016
Grant: Feb 2017

May God give grant to everyone waiting for it.


----------



## bvinayb

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Did you try that or just an assumption ? In my case, they denied my request and DIBP confirmed that results should be confidential and only to be shared with them. If we need to know health condition, then we should do in a different hospital. Please share more details in your case.
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got all our reports printed from Hospital once they were loaded and we didn't even ask!


----------



## sultan_azam

NeerajB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite for NSW-190 on 17th Feb and is currently waiting for approval. Need your advice on lodging an application and documents required:
> 1. Passport
> 2. Marriage Certificate
> 3. Child Birth Certificate
> 4. Education: All submitted to ACS
> 5. Employment: All submitted to ACS
> 6. Resume
> 7. PTE Report
> 8. ACS Report
> 9. PCC Reports: JP Attestation required?
> 10. Medical: Only HAP ID required to be added in application
> 11. AU Taxation notice: All years
> 12. Indian Income tax ITR: How many years?
> 13. Any Bank statements?
> a. I am in Australia for last 1 year so Australian Bank Statement?
> i. Any attestation required?
> b. How many years statements of Indian Bank?
> i. Any attestation required?
> 14. Pay Slips required?
> a. How many months?
> b. I have not provided any for ACS.
> 15. Form 80 and 1221
> 16. Any Additional identity documents required?
> a. PAN Card
> b. Aadhar Card
> c. Driving License
> 
> Thanks in advance. Appreciate your help.
> 
> -Neeraj


PCC - attestation not required

Indian ITR - at least for years for which you are claiming experience points


pay slip required - yes, at least for years for which you are claiming experience points

bank statements - yes, bank statement indicating salary credited, only submit for month for which you have given salary slip


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Heartiest thanks to all the contributors here. With the God's grace and blessings of all the well wishers, me and my family got our grant on 24th Feb. Little delay in updating because of some commitments. Got 190 for QLD. Anyone else moving to QLD, let's get connected on personal window. Once again heartiest thanks to everyone here.
> 
> QLD nomination: August 2016
> Visa lodged: August 2016
> First Co Contact: Sept 2016
> Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> May God give grant to everyone waiting for it.


Hey mate..lots and lots of congratulations for the visa grant...

good luck for future, i havnt planned for QLD till now, but Australia is for sure... lets get connected in whatsapp atleast, i am visiting Delhi next month... may be we can meetup(if pocbl)


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> Hey mate..lots and lots of congratulations for the visa grant...
> 
> good luck for future, i havnt planned for QLD till now, but Australia is for sure... lets get connected in whatsapp atleast, i am visiting Delhi next month... may be we can meetup(if pocbl)


Sure. Share your id

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## saikishoreal

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> Heartiest thanks to all the contributors here. With the God's grace and blessings of all the well wishers, me and my family got our grant on 24th Feb. Little delay in updating because of some commitments. Got 190 for QLD. Anyone else moving to QLD, let's get connected on personal window. Once again heartiest thanks to everyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> QLD nomination: August 2016
> 
> Visa lodged: August 2016
> 
> First Co Contact: Sept 2016
> 
> Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> 
> 
> May God give grant to everyone waiting for it.




Congratulations on your grant. Could you share your occupation code and points breakup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Aus1984 said:


> yes I asked with my hospital& they emailed me all the results.. results should be confidential b/w you & DIBP may be they don't share with third party ..




Good to know. As I mentioned before, my hospital (in Europe) declined to share medical results and they uploaded to DIBP portal. They only said everything's fine from my health perspective.. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

bvinayb said:


> We got all our reports printed from Hospital once they were loaded and we didn't even ask!




Good to know. Thanks for sharing. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Heartiest thanks to all the contributors here. With the God's grace and blessings of all the well wishers, me and my family got our grant on 24th Feb. Little delay in updating because of some commitments. Got 190 for QLD. Anyone else moving to QLD, let's get connected on personal window. Once again heartiest thanks to everyone here.
> 
> QLD nomination: August 2016
> Visa lodged: August 2016
> First Co Contact: Sept 2016
> Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> May God give grant to everyone waiting for it.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Heartiest thanks to all the contributors here. With the God's grace and blessings of all the well wishers, me and my family got our grant on 24th Feb. Little delay in updating because of some commitments. Got 190 for QLD. Anyone else moving to QLD, let's get connected on personal window. Once again heartiest thanks to everyone here.
> 
> QLD nomination: August 2016
> Visa lodged: August 2016
> First Co Contact: Sept 2016
> Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> May God give grant to everyone waiting for it.


Processing Team ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Congratulations br, I'm also will move to Queensland. What is your profession?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asifzia11

Hi how are you all? Iv updated my EOI today with 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 with PTE English 65 all bands. My occupation is developer programer. Do you guys think I'll b able to receive NSW invitation. Thanks in advance for your time.
Regards,
Asif


----------



## humbleman1580

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks Mitul

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

Mitul Patel said:


> Processing Team ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Brisbane

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations br, I'm also will move to Queensland. What is your profession?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


223311, Training

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

saikishoreal said:


> Congratulations on your grant. Could you share your occupation code and points breakup.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


223311
Age 34
Ielts 7 each
State nomination 5
Education : Masters

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

Good morning to all., 


Documents for sup190 visa 

Below docs already Attached to immi account:

1.birth cert 
2. New passport (first page)
3. PTE
4.diploma cert (only)
5.resume 
6.medical 
------------------

Below docs prepared and waiting for attach :

1. Employment evidence :

a. Past company- experience letter, payslip, tax 

b.current company - reference letter from HR (including RnR) , SD from leader, appointment letter, confirmation letter, ID card, payslip, bank statement, tax . 

2. International ID :
Aathar card, pan card, Driving licence.

3. PCC

4. form 80
------------------------------------------

23rd CO contacted and request only 

FORM80
employment evidence 
PCC 

So, CO requested docs only enough to attach or should I upload additional docs like below ..

form1221 
Old passport (all stamped pages)
Photo 


Seniors pls check above all and kindly advice me .

Thank you !!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Good to know. As I mentioned before, my hospital (in Europe) declined to share medical results and they uploaded to DIBP portal. They only said everything's fine from my health perspective..
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We were warned when did our medicals that results are not shareable. That was in Russia. I guess depends on the clinic and how strictly they follow guidelines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

andreyx108b said:


> We were warned when did our medicals that results are not shareable. That was in Russia. I guess depends on the clinic and how strictly they follow guidelines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Totally agreed. So, it seems it really depends on the clinic as you said and most importantly the country we live in... In any case, as long as we are healthy and safe, results are just on papers  ... I wish again the rest of the forum members speedy and "HEALTHY" grants 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeerajB

sultan_azam said:


> PCC - attestation not required
> 
> Indian ITR - at least for years for which you are claiming experience points
> 
> 
> pay slip required - yes, at least for years for which you are claiming experience points
> 
> bank statements - yes, bank statement indicating salary credited, only submit for month for which you have given salary slip


Thankyou very much Sultan for the information. 
Few daubts:
1. ITR: I am claiming points almost 4 years of Indian experience, so 4 years of ITR?
2. Pay Slips: 5.5 Years of experience contributing to me points, so will it be all pay slips or only when I changed the employment like Starting and ending month?
3. Bank Statement: Same as above?

Thanks in Advance for your help.

-Neeraj


----------



## sultan_azam

worldking said:


> Good morning to all.,
> 
> 
> Documents for sup190 visa
> 
> Below docs already Attached to immi account:
> 
> 1.birth cert
> 2. New passport (first page)
> 3. PTE
> 4.diploma cert (only)
> 5.resume
> 6.medical
> ------------------
> 
> Below docs prepared and waiting for attach :
> 
> 1. Employment evidence :
> 
> a. Past company- experience letter, payslip, tax
> 
> b.current company - reference letter from HR (including RnR) , SD from leader, appointment letter, confirmation letter, ID card, payslip, bank statement, tax .
> 
> 2. International ID :
> Aathar card, pan card, Driving licence.
> 
> 3. PCC
> 
> 4. form 80
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 23rd CO contacted and request only
> 
> FORM80
> employment evidence
> PCC
> 
> So, CO requested docs only enough to attach or should I upload additional docs like below ..
> 
> form1221
> Old passport (all stamped pages)
> Photo
> 
> 
> Seniors pls check above all and kindly advice me .
> 
> Thank you !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



attach those things also

1. Employment evidence :

a. Past company- experience letter, payslip, tax 

b.current company - reference letter from HR (including RnR) , SD from leader, appointment letter, confirmation letter, ID card, payslip, bank statement, tax . 

2. International ID :
Aathar card, pan card, Driving licence.

3. PCC

4. form 80

form1221 
Old passport (all stamped pages)
Photo 


have you done medicals ?? if not then do it soon


----------



## sultan_azam

NeerajB said:


> Thankyou very much Sultan for the information.
> Few daubts:
> 1. ITR: I am claiming points almost 4 years of Indian experience, so 4 years of ITR? *make it 5 years if possible *
> 2. Pay Slips: 5.5 Years of experience contributing to me points, so will it be all pay slips or only when I changed the employment like Starting and ending month? *one pay slip per 4 or 6 month and also when you changed employment*
> 3. Bank Statement: Same as above? in line with payslips
> 
> Thanks in Advance for your help.
> 
> -Neeraj


answers inline


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Hello... Good Morning Friends..
> Only two days left n the another page of calendar will b changed but our hopes to get the grants will still b alive...hope rain of grants shower this week....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


all the best Mitul...


----------



## worldking

sultan_azam said:


> attach those things also
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Employment evidence :
> 
> 
> 
> a. Past company- experience letter, payslip, tax
> 
> 
> 
> b.current company - reference letter from HR (including RnR) , SD from leader, appointment letter, confirmation letter, ID card, payslip, bank statement, tax .
> 
> 
> 
> 2. International ID :
> 
> Aathar card, pan card, Driving licence.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. PCC
> 
> 
> 
> 4. form 80
> 
> 
> 
> form1221
> 
> Old passport (all stamped pages)
> 
> Photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you done medicals ?? if not then do it soon




Medical already done brother, and old passport,photo is optional or must upload bro ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Heartiest thanks to all the contributors here. With the God's grace and blessings of all the well wishers, me and my family got our grant on 24th Feb. Little delay in updating because of some commitments. Got 190 for QLD. Anyone else moving to QLD, let's get connected on personal window. Once again heartiest thanks to everyone here.
> 
> QLD nomination: August 2016
> Visa lodged: August 2016
> First Co Contact: Sept 2016
> Grant: Feb 2017
> 
> May God give grant to everyone waiting for it.


Wow all your worries about Visa grant has gone.. 

Congratulations and All the best for the future.


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> all the best Mitul...


Thanks Sultan

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

worldking said:


> Medical already done brother, and old passport,photo is optional or must upload bro ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


uploading old passport is good

photo is optional, but why take a chance, upload that too


----------



## worldking

sultan_azam said:


> uploading old passport is good
> 
> 
> 
> photo is optional, but why take a chance, upload that too




Noted and thank you for your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> Wow all your worries about Visa grant has gone..
> 
> Congratulations and All the best for the future.


Thanks RVD. I pray for everyone. May God give grant to everyone.


----------



## humbleman1580

*Passport*

Dear Experts 

Just a quick query. Is it possible to renew an Indian passport in Australia. If someone's Indian passport expires while he is Australia, can he get it renewed there?


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Just a quick query. Is it possible to renew an Indian passport in Australia. If someone's Indian passport expires while he is Australia, can he get it renewed there?


yes, it is possible 

i think you need to do it directly at Indian embassy in Australia or through vfs global

please check this link Welcome to Consulate General of India - Melbourne, Australia


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Just a quick query. Is it possible to renew an Indian passport in Australia. If someone's Indian passport expires while he is Australia, can he get it renewed there?


I am not having experience in Aus. But answer is Yes we can do it in Indian Embassy(Consulate) or Embassy appointed agent will be there to this. VFS will do your passport renewal

Check the below:

High Commission, Consulates and Honorary Consuls | India Australia | The High Commission of India in Australia

Consular Services

India Visa Information - Australia - Landing page

All the best.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Mitul Patel said:


> Hello... Good Morning Friends..
> Only two days left n the another page of calendar will b changed but our hopes to get the grants will still b alive...hope rain of grants shower this week....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Tadasthu ... Inshallah .... Amen ... 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> I am not having experience in Aus. But answer is Yes we can do it in Indian Embassy(Consulate) or Embassy appointed agent will be there to this. VFS will do your passport renewal
> 
> Check the below:
> 
> High Commission, Consulates and Honorary Consuls | India Australia | The High Commission of India in Australia
> 
> Consular Services
> 
> India Visa Information - Australia - Landing page
> 
> All the best.


Thanks. Will go through in details

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> yes, it is possible
> 
> i think you need to do it directly at Indian embassy in Australia or through vfs global
> 
> please check this link Welcome to Consulate General of India - Melbourne, Australia


Thanks. Is it mandatory to stay and work in the same city mentioned in commitment letter? and will there be any impact on citizenship application if we mentioned city A in commitment letter and moving to city B within same state.


----------



## abcbog

No grants for today!!


----------



## andreyx108b

worldking said:


> Good morning to all.,
> 
> 
> Documents for sup190 visa
> 
> Below docs already Attached to immi account:
> 
> 1.birth cert
> 2. New passport (first page)
> 3. PTE
> 4.diploma cert (only)
> 5.resume
> 6.medical
> ------------------
> 
> Below docs prepared and waiting for attach :
> 
> 1. Employment evidence :
> 
> a. Past company- experience letter, payslip, tax
> 
> b.current company - reference letter from HR (including RnR) , SD from leader, appointment letter, confirmation letter, ID card, payslip, bank statement, tax .
> 
> 2. International ID :
> Aathar card, pan card, Driving licence.
> 
> 3. PCC
> 
> 4. form 80
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> 23rd CO contacted and request only
> 
> FORM80
> employment evidence
> PCC
> 
> So, CO requested docs only enough to attach or should I upload additional docs like below ..
> 
> form1221
> Old passport (all stamped pages)
> Photo
> 
> 
> Seniors pls check above all and kindly advice me .
> 
> Thank you !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 1221 is a good idea to upload just in case...


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. Is it mandatory to stay and work in the same city mentioned in commitment letter? and will there be any impact on citizenship application if we mentioned city A in commitment letter and moving to city B within same state.


190 is state nominated and not city nominated

i think you can move freely within the state


----------



## AIMS17

Seems there are no grants today ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

sarikakhurana said:


> Seems there are no grants today ?




It's Monday. Not a big surprise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

sarikakhurana said:


> Seems there are no grants today ?


There has been one direct grant reported, from GSM Brisbane. 
Visa lodged on 3/Feb. 190 NSW, job code 261312.

No other grants it looks like..


----------



## AIMS17

I have written to Dbip, am expecting some action on my request. Anxiously waiting to hear from them.
Hari when during the week do we see max action at the Dbip office?


----------



## worldking

andreyx108b said:


> Form 1221 is a good idea to upload just in case...




Noted and thank you for your reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak3399

*Nsw visa grant - 16 feb 2017*

Dear All,

I finally got my grant on 16th Feb 2017.

I have been a silent reader of this forum, however this forum has been extremely informative and kept me going. 

Code: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
EOI : May
NSW Invite: July-2016
Visa Lodge: Aug
IMMI Request for More Information - 31 Aug - Form 80 and Medical for self, spouse and child.
Self and Spouse Medical and form 80 submitted : Sep 2016

VISA Grant : Feb 16 - 2017 :cheer2:


----------



## sultan_azam

deepak3399 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally got my grant on 16th Feb 2017.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum, however this forum has been extremely informative and kept me going.
> 
> Code: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> EOI : May
> NSW Invite: July-2016
> Visa Lodge: Aug
> IMMI Request for More Information - 31 Aug - Form 80 and Medical for self, spouse and child.
> Self and Spouse Medical and form 80 submitted : Sep 2016
> 
> VISA Grant : Feb 16 - 2017 :cheer2:


congratulations Deepak....


----------



## Rasamrit3316

Congrats deepak

Hi 
I got emp verification on 3rd jan replied same day but still no Grant. Visa lodged 2nd sept 2016 with all documents uploaded. 
Any suggestions ?
When can i expect my Grant friends?

???


----------



## hari_it_ram

Not much pace for 190 at the moment on a whole. highly unpredictable unfortunately 



sarikakhurana said:


> I have written to Dbip, am expecting some action on my request. Anxiously waiting to hear from them.
> Hari when during the week do we see max action at the Dbip office?


----------



## deepak3399

i think you be getting it anytime soon.


----------



## deepak3399

Rasamrit3316 said:


> Congrats deepak
> 
> Hi
> I got emp verification on 3rd jan replied same day but still no Grant. Visa lodged 2nd sept 2016 with all documents uploaded.
> Any suggestions ?
> When can i expect my Grant friends?
> 
> ???[/i think you be getting it anytime soon.:fingerscrossed:]


----------



## Rasamrit3316

Hello 
when they will be sending my Grant ?
Its too annoying

Did u got emp verification ? 
If yes please share timeline


----------



## numero_uno

deepak3399 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally got my grant on 16th Feb 2017.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum, however this forum has been extremely informative and kept me going.
> 
> Code: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> EOI : May
> NSW Invite: July-2016
> Visa Lodge: Aug
> IMMI Request for More Information - 31 Aug - Form 80 and Medical for self, spouse and child.
> Self and Spouse Medical and form 80 submitted : Sep 2016
> 
> VISA Grant : Feb 16 - 2017 :cheer2:



Congrats Deepak...good to hear from someone having a similar Job code as mine, application lodged on 22MAY2016, hope that my approval is on the way.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations Deepak

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

Golden email teceived today @ 5:30 am IST

Please see my timelines

Business Analyst:

5/7- ACS : applied
14/8 - ACS : positive outcome
9/9- victoria :applied
21/9- victoria: acknowledged 
10/10- ACS : applied again for a review
21/10- ACS ositive outcome
7/11- VETASSESS: Applied to validate my Degree for point test
5/12- VETASSESS: review completed
9/1- Victoria- invitation recd
14/2- Victoria- applied and docs uploaded*
28/2 - visa granted....


----------



## Mitul Patel

adckbj88 said:


> Golden email teceived today @ 5:30 am IST
> 
> Please see my timelines
> 
> Business Analyst:
> 
> 5/7- ACS : applied
> 14/8 - ACS : positive outcome
> 9/9- victoria :applied
> 21/9- victoria: acknowledged
> 10/10- ACS : applied again for a review
> 21/10- ACS ositive outcome
> 7/11- VETASSESS: Applied to validate my Degree for point test
> 5/12- VETASSESS: review completed
> 9/1- Victoria- invitation recd
> 14/2- Victoria- applied and docs uploaded*
> 28/2 - visa granted....


It was super quick grant... Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

ghazali2020 said:


> Congratulations br, I'm also will move to Queensland. What is your profession?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi can you share your id. Lets get connected on personal window


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi can you share your id. Lets get connected on personal window




You can PM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

*Stay and Work*

Dear Experts

Although, I raised similar query earlier but still seek some comments from experts because of some confusion. 
While filing EOI(190), we generally give the name of some city along with postal code. Is it necessary to stay in same city under same postal code for initial two years? Or we are free to stay and work anywhere is the state.
Got some confusion because of some variable inputs.


----------



## Mitul Patel

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> Although, I raised similar query earlier but still seek some comments from experts because of some confusion.
> While filing EOI(190), we generally give the name of some city along with postal code. Is it necessary to stay in same city under same postal code for initial two years? Or we are free to stay and work anywhere is the state.
> Got some confusion because of some variable inputs.


For 190, you are free to stay in any city of that state. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I raised similar query earlier but still seek some comments from experts because of some confusion.
> 
> While filing EOI(190), we generally give the name of some city along with postal code. Is it necessary to stay in same city under same postal code for initial two years? Or we are free to stay and work anywhere is the state.
> 
> Got some confusion because of some variable inputs.




It does not matter where you live, however, of your permanent place of residency is changing (180+ days) then you can update your eoi or lodged visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

Mitul Patel said:


> For 190, you are free to stay in any city of that state.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks Mitul. If I am not wrong, we need to mention a particular area with postal code while filing Application for 190 nomination. I am not able to find my documents and my agent has a different theory on this. That's what leads to confusion.


----------



## humbleman1580

andreyx108b said:


> It does not matter where you live, however, of your permanent place of residency is changing (180+ days) then you can update your eoi or lodged visa application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt get this. Can you please elaborate more. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## Abdul123455

It's been more than 50 days now that I have submitted my pcc and medicals after been asked by the CO. And since then no response on my visa status. Lodged my visa on 15 December, 2016.
Any suggestions that I should email them?? Or wait until I finished the 90 days period. Is there any phone number where I can reach them from outside australia. Experts please advice on this.
Thank you !!


----------



## sk1982

Hi all,

During the Visa application lodgment my spouse DOB was typed errorly as 15 instead of 05 can i update it now.

please advise. if not will it affect my application processsing.

Thank you


----------



## planetvibhor

I have applied for 190 visa yesterday and uploaded all the documents. Only pcc and medical are remaining of me and my Spouse. Someone told me that I should wait till CO asks me to upload these. That ways i will get a good 1 year to land in Australia. What do senior members here suggest? Should these be uploaded immediately or should I wait for CO to contact first?


----------



## rvd

planetvibhor said:


> I have applied for 190 visa yesterday and uploaded all the documents. Only pcc and medical are remaining of me and my Spouse. Someone told me that I should wait till CO asks me to upload these. That ways i will get a good 1 year to land in Australia. What do senior members here suggest? Should these be uploaded immediately or should I wait for CO to contact first?


You are good enough to submit now or later when CO asks. If you are not in hurry to land immediately once you receive the grant then wait else if you are in hurry to gey your ASAP then submit now. Majority of the times IED will be one year from the date of medical or PCC, whichever expires first that will be the IED. Very few cases it is much earlier than the expiry of medical or PCC.


----------



## rvd

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> During the Visa application lodgment my spouse DOB was typed errorly as 15 instead of 05 can i update it now.
> 
> please advise. if not will it affect my application processsing.
> 
> Thank you


Experts will give better suggestion but I understand that it is better to immediately update as any false information will impact the application processing.
I think you can use update details on immi acount and you can upload Form 1023.
All the best.


----------



## Mitul Patel

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks Mitul. If I am not wrong, we need to mention a particular area with postal code while filing Application for 190 nomination. I am not able to find my documents and my agent has a different theory on this. That's what leads to confusion.


If you have a fix place then only otherwise no need to mention. If place is fixed then it will help your CO for better clarification of your application, and that is the only reason they ask us to fill in form 80. I have not mentioned any particular area code as I was not sure at that time. So it is very much clear that you can roam anywhere in state.
Hope this will help.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Deepak !!



deepak3399 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally got my grant on 16th Feb 2017.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this forum, however this forum has been extremely informative and kept me going.
> 
> Code: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> EOI : May
> NSW Invite: July-2016
> Visa Lodge: Aug
> IMMI Request for More Information - 31 Aug - Form 80 and Medical for self, spouse and child.
> Self and Spouse Medical and form 80 submitted : Sep 2016
> 
> VISA Grant : Feb 16 - 2017 :cheer2:


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations and all the best !! That was quick !!



adckbj88 said:


> Golden email teceived today @ 5:30 am IST
> 
> Please see my timelines
> 
> Business Analyst:
> 
> 5/7- ACS : applied
> 14/8 - ACS : positive outcome
> 9/9- victoria :applied
> 21/9- victoria: acknowledged
> 10/10- ACS : applied again for a review
> 21/10- ACS ositive outcome
> 7/11- VETASSESS: Applied to validate my Degree for point test
> 5/12- VETASSESS: review completed
> 9/1- Victoria- invitation recd
> 14/2- Victoria- applied and docs uploaded*
> 28/2 - visa granted....


----------



## joy.verma

Yes you should update the wrong answer. Go to immiaccount, in update us section and fill the form related to incorrect answer and then enter the correct answer... 



sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> During the Visa application lodgment my spouse DOB was typed errorly as 15 instead of 05 can i update it now.
> 
> please advise. if not will it affect my application processsing.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Rohit R

rvd is correct. Use Form 1023 to update DIBP with correct information. Refer below link :

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf

Thanks



rvd said:


> Experts will give better suggestion but I understand that it is better to immediately update as any false information will impact the application processing.
> I think you can use update details on immi acount and you can upload Form 1023.
> All the best.


----------



## joy.verma

I am in the same situation. Visa Lodged Dec 16 and co contacted on jan 11. Its gonna be 49 days tomorrow since co contact. Just waiting for the grant.. Don know what's happening 



Abdul123455 said:


> It's been more than 50 days now that I have submitted my pcc and medicals after been asked by the CO. And since then no response on my visa status. Lodged my visa on 15 December, 2016.
> Any suggestions that I should email them?? Or wait until I finished the 90 days period. Is there any phone number where I can reach them from outside australia. Experts please advice on this.
> Thank you !!


----------



## humbleman1580

Mitul Patel said:


> If you have a fix place then only otherwise no need to mention. If place is fixed then it will help your CO for better clarification of your application, and that is the only reason they ask us to fill in form 80. I have not mentioned any particular area code as I was not sure at that time. So it is very much clear that you can roam anywhere in state.
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks Mitul

As far as I remember, my agent asked me to research about a city and mention it's name in the form. At that moment I researched about a city along with a pin code and gave the name to my agent. Later he confirmed that they mentioned that name and pin code in my form. Currently, I do not have any clarity that am I bound to live in the same city at same pin code or I can land in any city of the state and work anywhere.


----------



## joy.verma

Nomination of state means u are free to stay and work any where in that particular state.. 



humbleman1580 said:


> Mitul Patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a fix place then only otherwise no need to mention. If place is fixed then it will help your CO for better clarification of your application, and that is the only reason they ask us to fill in form 80. I have not mentioned any particular area code as I was not sure at that time. So it is very much clear that you can roam anywhere in state.
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitul
> 
> As far as I remember, my agent asked me to research about a city and mention it's name in the form. At that moment I researched about a city along with a pin code and gave the name to my agent. Later he confirmed that they mentioned that name and pin code in my form. Currently, I do not have any clarity that am I bound to live in the same city at same pin code or I can land in any city of the state and work anywhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## meraprvisa

Abdul123455 said:


> It's been more than 50 days now that I have submitted my pcc and medicals after been asked by the CO. And since then no response on my visa status. Lodged my visa on 15 December, 2016.
> Any suggestions that I should email them?? Or wait until I finished the 90 days period. Is there any phone number where I can reach them from outside australia. Experts please advice on this.
> Thank you !!


I lodged on 7 dec and no communication so far....  

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

joy.verma said:


> Nomination of state means u are free to stay and work any where in that particular state..


Thanks. Actually, while filling 190 application form for state nomination, I gave a particular name and pin code to my agent on his demand. Now after grant agent says that I need to be at same place for next two years which means same city. City name and pin code was mentioned in the nomination form for 190 not in form 80. My agent's theory is making me skeptical.


----------



## MNG2020

rvd said:


> Experts will give better suggestion but I understand that it is better to immediately update as any false information will impact the application processing.
> I think you can use update details on immi acount and you can upload Form 1023.
> All the best.




Yes this is the perfect solution I did like that before. Go ahead br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. Actually, while filling 190 application form for state nomination, I gave a particular name and pin code to my agent on his demand. Now after grant agent says that I need to be at same place for next two years which means same city. City name and pin code was mentioned in the nomination form for 190 not in form 80. My agent's theory is making me skeptical.


Even changing of states after nomination is not illegal but it is moral obligation. In the that way changing of city is not at all a problem. Whichever the city you live within the nominated state is legal. Still if you are not convinced write email to that state and get clarified. Have you paid all the money to agent.


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> Even changing of states after nomination is not illegal but it is moral obligation. In the that way changing of city is not at all a problem. Whichever the city you live within the nominated state is legal. Still if you are not convinced write email to that state and get clarified. Have you paid all the money to agent.


Yes. The money part is done. How can I get the relevant id to write an email. Searched on internet but found nothing.
Anyone else can help on it.


----------



## sk1982

joy.verma said:


> Yes you should update the wrong answer. Go to immiaccount, in update us section and fill the form related to incorrect answer and then enter the correct answer...


How long it will take to correct the answer. I have filled 1023 and already uploaded it.
Will it different HAP ID for Main Applicant and Dependents?

Thanks


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Yes. The money part is done. How can I get the relevant id to write an email. Searched on internet but found nothing.
> Anyone else can help on it.



If it is Victoria-Melbourne then you can contact on

[email protected] and mention your Invite ID on subject line.


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> If it is Victoria-Melbourne then you can contact on
> 
> [email protected] and mention your Invite ID on subject line.



Its qld. Does this inquiry will have any negative impact. My agent made me doubtful about it


----------



## rvd

humbleman1580 said:


> Its qld. Does this inquiry will have any negative impact. My agent made me doubtful about it


You can check for it in QLD's official website or your agent can help. I don't see any harm in sending email to get a clarification.


----------



## humbleman1580

rvd said:


> You can check for it in QLD's official website or your agent can help. I don't see any harm in sending email to get a clarification.


Thanks. Trying to find it on QLD site but didn't get anything. Posted a query on an online feedback form.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

is there anyone who applied visa in 2015 and application has remained pending?


----------



## arnav12

Pranav1984 said:


> is there anyone who applied visa in 2015 and application has remained pending?




OMG. Really what is ur job code and current status showing in immiaccount ? But i have seen last week one guy has got grant & has also applied in 2015. So dont lose hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

arnav12 said:


> OMG. Really what is ur job code and current status showing in immiaccount ? But i have seen last week one guy has got grant & has also applied in 2015. So dont lose hope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.. My job code is 133312 and my visa was lodged in sep 2015 and immi account shows status as received since the beginning. I uploaded all the docs at the time of lodging visa, so there was no co contact. I just recd a mail on 2nd nov 2015 stating the name of co. After that there has been no mail from co, apart from a few standard replies to my mails.
I also saw the post of the person who got visa few days back, his visa was lodged in aug 2015. Although it has given a little hope as i used to think that old applications have been sent to drain, but it does not guarantee when will my application be finalised or even start moving.


----------



## arnav12

Pranav1984 said:


> Thanks.. My job code is 133312 and my visa was lodged in sep 2015 and immi account shows status as received since the beginning. I uploaded all the docs at the time of lodging visa, so there was no co contact. I just recd a mail on 2nd nov 2015 stating the name of co. After that there has been no mail from co, apart from a few standard replies to my mails.
> 
> I also saw the post of the person who got visa few days back, his visa was lodged in aug 2015. Although it has given a little hope as i used to think that old applications have been sent to drain, but it does not guarantee when will my application be finalised or even start moving.




I can understand its very tough to wait for so long time. I would rather suggest send DIBP a mail with a subject URGENT and write them to finalise it soon. I have seen other guys who did the same and got a positive result might u will also get same response. I did not understand the process of DIBP. Some cases they decide in very short time and in some they took so long time as you mentioned that there is no progress till now. Please wait for the experts comments also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liulingyanlily

*Employment certificates*

Should employment certificate include job duties or just employment period, designation, company details, full/part time would be enough??

------------
ANZSCO - 234211(Chemist)
Class 190
Total Points 60+5
03-Dec-16 : IELTS Exam
06 Jan 16: EOR
28 Feb 17: EOR successful (LRSW Band 7)
March : VATASSESS Submitted


----------



## rvd

Pranav1984 said:


> Thanks.. My job code is 133312 and my visa was lodged in sep 2015 and immi account shows status as received since the beginning. I uploaded all the docs at the time of lodging visa, so there was no co contact. I just recd a mail on 2nd nov 2015 stating the name of co. After that there has been no mail from co, apart from a few standard replies to my mails.
> I also saw the post of the person who got visa few days back, his visa was lodged in aug 2015. Although it has given a little hope as i used to think that old applications have been sent to drain, but it does not guarantee when will my application be finalised or even start moving.


I feel you have to call DIBP and should request reason for such huge delay. If not working with DIBP try to contact AHC or Consulate and request their help by explaining your situation. I hope they will try to give some response on your case considering the longer waiting period. It is better try to our level best to reach out someone at DIBP.

All the best.


----------



## Pranav1984

arnav12 said:


> I can understand its very tough to wait for so long time. I would rather suggest send DIBP a mail with a subject URGENT and write them to finalise it soon. I have seen other guys who did the same and got a positive result might u will also get same response. I did not understand the process of DIBP. Some cases they decide in very short time and in some they took so long time as you mentioned that there is no progress till now. Please wait for the experts comments also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both me and my agent have written to dibp several times and also made a formal complaint to the manager, but it was of no use for me. The main problem here is that there is no maximum time period within which an application has to be finalised. My only problem is that they are not giving an answer and have left my application just like that. I am only expecting an answer, whether yes or no, so that i can continue with my work here if there is a no. But a situation like this has brought everything to a still and i am stuck in between. dont know what to do.. I understand that some cases are sent for external verifications but again there must be some timeline and guidelines for them as well.


----------



## bvinayb

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. Actually, while filling 190 application form for state nomination, I gave a particular name and pin code to my agent on his demand. Now after grant agent says that I need to be at same place for next two years which means same city. City name and pin code was mentioned in the nomination form for 190 not in form 80. My agent's theory is making me skeptical.


if its 190 you can move anywhere around that state. City doesn't matter.


----------



## aksh14

Looking for some advise..

Filed my 190 EOI on 31st May ( 60 + 5 ) for NSW..
Code Software Engineer - 261313

Points as below -> Age 25, Aus Exp 10,PTE 10 ( L 72 ,R 68 , W 71, S 69 ),Education 15.

Still not invited..

Any suggestion as i could see couple of people are invited ..


----------



## humbleman1580

bvinayb said:


> if its 190 you can move anywhere around that state. City doesn't matter.


Thanks. That's what even I feel. But as per my agent, since we have mentioned a city name with postal code in column "intended resident area and postal code" in 190 application form , we are suppose to stay in that city. I was surprised with this statement because that's the clause of 489 to stay in some regional area. He is quite admen on his statement and wants me to confirm any deviation from QLD authorities. 
Experts need your opinions

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. That's what even I feel. But as per my agent, since we have mentioned a city name with postal code in column "intended resident area and postal code" in 190 application form , we are suppose to stay in that city. I was surprised with this statement because that's the clause of 489 to stay in some regional area. He is quite admen on his statement and wants me to confirm any deviation from QLD authorities.
> Experts need your opinions
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


This is not a DIBP condition you can verify with QLD or by checking their website. I remember I had also specified a city name while filling up the form. After updating Victoria about my grant they specifically said that as per the commitment I should stay in Victoria for the 1st 2years. You can go through your email communications with QLD. And the word is "Intended" so if any changes you can update them about your residential address as far as its in the same state.


----------



## Abdul123455

Does anyone have Dibp contact number to reach from outside australia ?


----------



## humbleman1580

bvinayb said:


> This is not a DIBP condition you can verify with QLD or by checking their website. I remember I had also specified a city name while filling up the form. After updating Victoria about my grant they specifically said that as per the commitment I should stay in Victoria for the 1st 2years. You can go through your email communications with QLD. And the word is "Intended" so if any changes you can update them about your residential address as far as its in the same state.


So does that mean that I need to land in the city mentioned in the 190 form and then move from there after updating the authorities? Or other way, since I got grant for state I should forget about the mentioned city and move wherever I want in that state?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

humbleman1580 said:


> So does that mean that I need to land in the city mentioned in the 190 form and then move from there after updating the authorities? Or other way, since I got grant for state I should forget about the mentioned city and move wherever I want in that state?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


To validate visa you don't need to land in that state. There are a lot of people who have validated their visa by landing into a different state.

However, as per your moral obligation when you relocate - you will need to stay in your sponsored state for min. 2 years

you can move in any region within that state or wherever your job prospects are provided you respect the 2 years conditions.

Thanks.


----------



## humbleman1580

bvinayb said:


> To validate visa you don't need to land in that state. There are a lot of people who have validated their visa by landing into a different state.
> 
> However, as per your moral obligation when you relocate - you will need to stay in your sponsored state for min. 2 years
> 
> you can move in any region within that state or wherever your job prospects are provided you respect the 2 years conditions.
> 
> Thanks.


So even if I don't go to that city ever, will not create any problem in citizenship. Provided I oblige States stay for two years. I think that's the crux of he story. Am I right?

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi Guys,
After completing 100 days of waiting, I sent a mail to my CO yesterday and I received the below reply today morning, from a different CO.
"
Thank you for your emails.
The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. 
You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. 
The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. 
You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible. 
Thank you for your patience,

"

This may be a very generic reply and I may not receive any updates soon. But, this definitely is something. Isn't it?


----------



## humbleman1580

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> After completing 100 days of waiting, I sent a mail to my CO yesterday and I received the below reply today morning, from a different CO.
> "
> Thank you for your emails.
> The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> Thank you for your patience,
> 
> "
> 
> This may be a very generic reply and I may not receive any updates soon. But, this definitely is something. Isn't it?


May you get your grant soon

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

humbleman1580 said:


> So even if I don't go to that city ever, will not create any problem in citizenship. Provided I oblige States stay for two years. I think that's the crux of he story. Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


I have been looking at QLD website and there nothing I have found that states you need to stay in a specific city. So, I am not sure why your agent is saying this. However, you drop QLD email and provide information about the city which you want to live in. As previously stated there is no rule of spending a certain time in a city/region as long as you stay in the same state.


----------



## ausguy11

Thanks for sharing the info..

Did you send email to ADALAIDE team alias?





Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> After completing 100 days of waiting, I sent a mail to my CO yesterday and I received the below reply today morning, from a different CO.
> "
> Thank you for your emails.
> The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> Thank you for your patience,
> 
> "
> 
> This may be a very generic reply and I may not receive any updates soon. But, this definitely is something. Isn't it?


----------



## Lady$Bird

ausguy11 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info..
> 
> Did you send email to ADALAIDE team alias?


Hi,
I dont know if it actually means something or it is just a generic email they send to everybody.
I sent the mail to [email protected].


----------



## hari_it_ram

A very generic one which I have seen the email response couple of weeks back in a different thread. However, you should be happy that you got a response from them. Definitely will see some movement from here. All the best.



Lady$Bird said:


> Hi,
> I dont know if it actually means something or it is just a generic email they send to everybody.
> I sent the mail to [email protected].


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> A very generic one which I have seen the email response couple of weeks back in a different thread. However, you should be happy that you got a response from them. Definitely will see some movement from here. All the best.


I was not expecting any response from them in fact. So, when I saw the mail, I really felt happy because this is some kind of communication I received from their side in a long time. I wish they at least look into my application again from now on.


----------



## Brane

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> After completing 100 days of waiting, I sent a mail to my CO yesterday and I received the below reply today morning, from a different CO.
> "
> Thank you for your emails.
> The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> Thank you for your patience,
> 
> "
> 
> This may be a very generic reply and I may not receive any updates soon. But, this definitely is something. Isn't it?


Wow!! Atleast ur email got a reply. If u dont mind, can u please share the name of ur CO?


----------



## Riyane

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After completing 100 days of waiting, I sent a mail to my CO yesterday and I received the below reply today morning, from a different CO.
> 
> "
> 
> Thank you for your emails.
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern. We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible.
> 
> You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the department will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience,
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a very generic reply and I may not receive any updates soon. But, this definitely is something. Isn't it?




Hi,
Don't intend to disappoint you but we received EXACTLY same reply 3 months ago in December. It made us very hopeful that our application would now be looked up on but till date there has been no progress on it. Tried emailing them in January and February but did not get any response. We even replied to this email enquiring about the results but nobody replied. My husband is the PA. We are April 2016 applicants with status "Received" till date. It's been 330 days for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Riyane said:


> Hi,
> Don't intend to disappoint you but we received EXACTLY same reply 3 months ago in December. It made us very hopeful that our application would now be looked up on but till date there has been no progress on it. Tried emailing them in January and February but did not get any response. We even replied to this email enquiring about the results but nobody replied. My husband is the PA. We are April 2016 applicants with status "Received" till date. It's been 330 days for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh. Sorry to hear that. Even i felt that it is a very generic message. I am not sure what is going to happen next. But this message of course gave me some positive feeling. Looks like this is just another trick played by dibp to keep us calm. Let's wait and see what happens. And it killsss...


----------



## adckbj88

Can someone guide me to the forum or details on what to do next post receiving a visa grant...are there any additional process which needs to be completed?


----------



## vikaschandra

adckbj88 said:


> Can someone guide me to the forum or details on what to do next post receiving a visa grant...are there any additional process which needs to be completed?


check the sticky notes on the landing page for Australia Forum you will find informations with regards to post visa grant. 

1st thing you got to do is check the VEVO for any visa condition if applied
2nd most important thing is to plan and meet your IED be if a validation trip or final move


----------



## joy.verma

New month new hopes. Good luck everyone and hope we all get the grant very soon...  

Today is my 49th day since co contacted me and 75th day since visa lodged..


----------



## andreyx108b

Riyane said:


> Hi,
> Don't intend to disappoint you but we received EXACTLY same reply 3 months ago in December. It made us very hopeful that our application would now be looked up on but till date there has been no progress on it. Tried emailing them in January and February but did not get any response. We even replied to this email enquiring about the results but nobody replied. My husband is the PA. We are April 2016 applicants with status "Received" till date. It's been 330 days for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is indeed a standard e-mail response. Nothing significant.


----------



## hari_it_ram

joy.verma said:


> New month new hopes. Good luck everyone and hope we all get the grant very soon...
> 
> Today is my 49th day since co contacted me and 75th day since visa lodged..




It's really 75th day? , seems like yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

andreyx108b said:


> it is indeed a standard e-mail response. Nothing significant.


It is really sad. I was a bit hopeful after seeing the mail yesterday. But now that is gone too. 
How can we make some movement to our application ? I have heard that after raising a complaint in their website, usually things move a bit faster. Should I wait to see if this mail has some effect on my application or should I go ahead with the complaint? I am in a lot of pressure from personal and professional fronts and I really need some kind of progress in my application. What do you guys suggest ? I am confused.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> It's really 75th day? , seems like yesterday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Day 103. You know what the irony is? When I applied for 190 after waiting for 6 months for 189, I did not have any hope of getting the invite. So, we booked PTE for my husband, in order to claim partner points. We got NSW invite and his PTE results (he cleared it in first attempt) roughly at the same time. That time, I had a choice to go ahead with 190 or do his ACS and go for 189. I chose 190, thinking that, after invitation, the process and timeline are the same for 189 and 190. We decided not to spend another 25k INR on ACS and also wanted to avoid the complications with his documents. We went ahead with 190 and look where we are now..


----------



## tanaynash

Lady$Bird said:


> Day 103. You know what the irony is? When I applied for 190 after waiting for 6 months for 189, I did not have any hope of getting the invite. So, we booked PTE for my husband, in order to claim partner points. We got NSW invite and his PTE results (he cleared it in first attempt) roughly at the same time. That time, I had a choice to go ahead with 190 or do his ACS and go for 189. I chose 190, thinking that, after invitation, the process and timeline are the same for 189 and 190. We decided not to spend another 25k INR on ACS and also wanted to avoid the complications with his documents. We went ahead with 190 and look where we are now..


Hi there... What is ur points tally? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

tanaynash said:


> Hi there... What is ur points tally?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


60+5.
And, if I had waited till September, I would get another 5 points for experience.


----------



## wolverinerocks

Hi All,

I received 190 Vic invite on Feb-8 and started collecting docs. Consequently, I came to know from forums that if wife is pregnant then case office might put my case on hold. Hence, I am not sure how to proceed with this situation. Can someone please provide advice on how to proceed further?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> Day 103. You know what the irony is? When I applied for 190 after waiting for 6 months for 189, I did not have any hope of getting the invite. So, we booked PTE for my husband, in order to claim partner points. We got NSW invite and his PTE results (he cleared it in first attempt) roughly at the same time. That time, I had a choice to go ahead with 190 or do his ACS and go for 189. I chose 190, thinking that, after invitation, the process and timeline are the same for 189 and 190. We decided not to spend another 25k INR on ACS and also wanted to avoid the complications with his documents. We went ahead with 190 and look where we are now..




I agree. The only way to feel good is, we are atleast waiting for the GRANT instead of INVITE  Waiting for invite was more painful than this  

You will get grant soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> I agree. The only way to feel good is, we are atleast waiting for the GRANT instead of INVITE  Waiting for invite was more painful than this
> 
> You will get grant soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I wish.. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

Lady$Bird said:


> I wish..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


What scares even more is to see folks waiting for more than 200 days. And some even 350+ days. Hopefully the new global visa and citizenship processing times expected to be published on March 13th is more realistic as mentioned by DIBP. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Riyane

Lady$Bird said:


> It is really sad. I was a bit hopeful after seeing the mail yesterday. But now that is gone too.
> 
> How can we make some movement to our application ? I have heard that after raising a complaint in their website, usually things move a bit faster. Should I wait to see if this mail has some effect on my application or should I go ahead with the complaint? I am in a lot of pressure from personal and professional fronts and I really need some kind of progress in my application. What do you guys suggest ? I am confused.




My brother, who is presently in Adelaide, tried to follow up with DIBP office personally for our application but didn't get any information. They told him to lodge a complaint/feedback on their website or to mark an email from registered email ID (in our case it is agent's). We did both 15 days back and still waiting for response.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Completed 61 days after visa lodgement

and 43 days after CO contact..

Some were saying CO looks into case again after 28 days


----------



## Brane

Today is the 90th day after visa lodge and 62 days after CO contact.

No movement whatsoever  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lady$Bird

Riyane said:


> My brother, who is presently in Adelaide, tried to follow up with DIBP office personally for our application but didn't get any information. They told him to lodge a complaint/feedback on their website or to mark an email from registered email ID (in our case it is agent's). We did both 15 days back and still waiting for response.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh.. But many of those who lodged a complaint in DIBP site have received some kind of response. I dont know what to do. This wait is too much. If we haven't paid the visa fee, and if it was not this huge amount, we could have tried some other options at least.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Day 310......


----------



## rvd

If someone does Phd on DIBP process and publish their thesis then we may get a chance to understand why some cases are getting delayed so much where few cases are getting finalized in weeks.


----------



## kd87

Days Since:
Visa Lodge: 140
CO Contact: 125
Information Provided Button Pressed: 113
Email Requesting Status: 28

Team Adelaide


----------



## Abdul123455

What I have heard from expert agents is the visas are issues acording to points claimed by applicants and the more the points are the faster the chances of getting visa. Experts please comment!!


----------



## santa cruise

Gents, I receive invitation today. I just wonder which is better to generate ID HAP and do medical and PCC first before changing the kids' passports or the other way round? Or is it possible doing medical without passports (change kids passport takes 10days) ? and other minor change passport details in docs?
Anyone please shed some light. Many thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

Abdul123455 said:


> What I have heard from expert agents is the visas are issues acording to points claimed by applicants and the more the points are the faster the chances of getting visa. Experts please comment!!




No. Post visa lodge, it's all equal level playing ground. If they keep providing grants to 70+, then 55+5 will never a chance to get the grant. Grant is based on documents and country you belong to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Mitul Patel

kd87 said:


> Days Since:
> Visa Lodge: 140
> CO Contact: 125
> Information Provided Button Pressed: 113
> Email Requesting Status: 28
> 
> Team Adelaide


We both are having almost similar timeline !!
Keep updated.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

hari_it_ram said:


> No. Post visa lodge, it's all equal level playing ground. If they keep providing grants to 70+, then 55+5 will never a chance to get the grant. Grant is based on documents and country you belong to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Totally Agree with Hari_it_ram !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## adckbj88

santa cruise said:


> Gents, I receive invitation today. I just wonder which is better to generate ID HAP and do medical and PCC first before changing the kids' passports or the other way round? Or is it possible doing medical without passports (change kids passport takes 10days) ? and other minor change passport details in docs?
> Anyone please shed some light. Many thanks


1) If your kids are not 18 and above they do not need PCC- so u can initiate this.
2) the HAP ID will reqr a passport number: what is the need to change the passport....as if the passport number changes than there cud be an issue

Other please confirm


----------



## Gooner86

kd87 said:


> Days Since:
> Visa Lodge: 140
> CO Contact: 125
> Information Provided Button Pressed: 113
> Email Requesting Status: 28
> 
> Team Adelaide


Hello Bro .... Did u got the invitation from VIC state ? i was reading your point scheme for Mechanical Engineer ... u got same points as myself ... 55+5 ... but only difference is u got 10 in language n i got 10 in experience .... and if i recall ... for VIC Mechanical Engr needs 7 each in Ielts along with 2 yrs experience ...


----------



## kd87

Gooner86 said:


> Hello Bro .... Did u got the invitation from VIC state ? i was reading your point scheme for Mechanical Engineer ... u got same points as myself ... 55+5 ... but only difference is u got 10 in language n i got 10 in experience .... and if i recall ... for VIC Mechanical Engr needs 7 each in Ielts along with 2 yrs experience ...


Yep Vic gave invite. They need 7 each in ielts and atleast 2 years exp


----------



## andreyx108b

Abdul123455 said:


> What I have heard from expert agents is the visas are issues acording to points claimed by applicants and the more the points are the faster the chances of getting visa. Experts please comment!!




No agents will say this  

Invites are based on points, visa grants are not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Last thursday we noticed lot of grants.. Hope the same for today as well.. 

Good Luck everyone. Fingers crossed


----------



## AIMS17

mohnishsharma said:


> Day 310......


That's like 11 months ! Did you ever write to DIBP? Its much beyond the processing time frame.:shocked:


----------



## Abdul123455

Hello people!!
Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
My dates and are as follows. 
August 1st eoi for Victoria. 
December 12 selected for Victoria stated. 
17 December visa filed.
02 March visa grant.

Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
All the best for you guys.!
Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


----------



## rvd

Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


Congratulations..


----------



## palz

Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lady$Bird

palz said:


> Congratulations!!!


Congratulations. 
Well, i dont think attaching all the relevant docs will give u a direct or easy grant all the time. There are ppl who lodged a complete application and waiting for more than an year. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats. Our timelines are almost ditto expect the grant part.



Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


----------



## Brane

Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


Congratulations


----------



## Abdul123455

Thanks everyone.
This forum was really helpfull for all the information needed.


----------



## sultan_azam

Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


Congratulations Abdul... good luck


----------



## awareness

Hello everyone,

By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!

Time line:

17 May 2016 - ACS Result (261313 - SW Engr.)

13 July 2016 - EOI 189 (60 points)

2 Aug 2016 - EOI 190 NSW (60+5 points)

7 Oct 2016 - NSW nomination to pay fees

19 Oct 2016 - Invitation to apply from NSW

7 Dec 2016 - 190 NSW Visa lodged

20 Dec 2016 - PCC applied & issued

23 Dec 2016 - CO Request for all docs

18 Jan 2017 - All documents uploaded

12 Jan 2017 - Medicals
24 Jan 2017 - Medicals uploaded 

10 Feb 2017 - 2nd CO request for spouse PCC (which was already uploaded) 
& spouse degree certificate and transcript for functional English proof
(only English medium of instruction certificate was uploaded earlier)

13 Feb 2017 - Uploaded requested documents

1 Mar 2017 - GRANT 八 Thanks to Almighty 八


----------



## ausguy11

Congratualations 



awareness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!
> 
> Time line:
> 
> 17 May 2016 - ACS Result (261313 - SW Engr.)
> 
> 13 July 2016 - EOI 189 (60 points)
> 
> 2 Aug 2016 - EOI 190 NSW (60+5 points)
> 
> 7 Oct 2016 - NSW nomination to pay fees
> 
> 19 Oct 2016 - Invitation to apply from NSW
> 
> 7 Dec 2016 - 190 NSW Visa lodged
> 
> 20 Dec 2016 - PCC applied & issued
> 
> 23 Dec 2016 - CO Request for all docs
> 
> 18 Jan 2017 - All documents uploaded
> 
> 12 Jan 2017 - Medicals
> 24 Jan 2017 - Medicals uploaded
> 
> 10 Feb 2017 - 2nd CO request for spouse PCC (which was already uploaded)
> & spouse degree certificate and transcript for functional English proof
> (only English medium of instruction certificate was uploaded earlier)
> 
> 13 Feb 2017 - Uploaded requested documents
> 
> 1 Mar 2017 - GRANT 八 Thanks to Almighty 八


----------



## meraprvisa

awareness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!
> 
> Time line:
> 
> 17 May 2016 - ACS Result (261313 - SW Engr.)
> 
> 13 July 2016 - EOI 189 (60 points)
> 
> 2 Aug 2016 - EOI 190 NSW (60+5 points)
> 
> 7 Oct 2016 - NSW nomination to pay fees
> 
> 19 Oct 2016 - Invitation to apply from NSW
> 
> 7 Dec 2016 - 190 NSW Visa lodged
> 
> 20 Dec 2016 - PCC applied & issued
> 
> 23 Dec 2016 - CO Request for all docs
> 
> 18 Jan 2017 - All documents uploaded
> 
> 12 Jan 2017 - Medicals
> 24 Jan 2017 - Medicals uploaded
> 
> 10 Feb 2017 - 2nd CO request for spouse PCC (which was already uploaded)
> & spouse degree certificate and transcript for functional English proof
> (only English medium of instruction certificate was uploaded earlier)
> 
> 13 Feb 2017 - Uploaded requested documents
> 
> 1 Mar 2017 - GRANT 八 Thanks to Almighty 八


Congratulations ....

I also lodged on 7dec2016 for 190 NSW VISA...
But till today... No response...  

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Still 5 days left for 90 days completion 



meraprvisa said:


> Congratulations ....
> 
> I also lodged on 7dec2016 for 190 NSW VISA...
> But till today... No response...
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

ausguy11 said:


> Still 5 days left for 90 days completion


Hahahahaha.....

All the best to you too...

Once we get grant....We will party hard...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations and all the best !! 



Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


----------



## ausguy11

Yo that too in chandigarh 



meraprvisa said:


> Hahahahaha.....
> 
> All the best to you too...
> 
> Once we get grant....We will party hard...
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations and good luck !! 



awareness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!
> 
> Time line:
> 
> 17 May 2016 - ACS Result (261313 - SW Engr.)
> 
> 13 July 2016 - EOI 189 (60 points)
> 
> 2 Aug 2016 - EOI 190 NSW (60+5 points)
> 
> 7 Oct 2016 - NSW nomination to pay fees
> 
> 19 Oct 2016 - Invitation to apply from NSW
> 
> 7 Dec 2016 - 190 NSW Visa lodged
> 
> 20 Dec 2016 - PCC applied & issued
> 
> 23 Dec 2016 - CO Request for all docs
> 
> 18 Jan 2017 - All documents uploaded
> 
> 12 Jan 2017 - Medicals
> 24 Jan 2017 - Medicals uploaded
> 
> 10 Feb 2017 - 2nd CO request for spouse PCC (which was already uploaded)
> & spouse degree certificate and transcript for functional English proof
> (only English medium of instruction certificate was uploaded earlier)
> 
> 13 Feb 2017 - Uploaded requested documents
> 
> 1 Mar 2017 - GRANT 八 Thanks to Almighty 八


----------



## palz

awareness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!
> 
> Time line:
> 
> 17 May 2016 - ACS Result (261313 - SW Engr.)
> 
> 13 July 2016 - EOI 189 (60 points)
> 
> 2 Aug 2016 - EOI 190 NSW (60+5 points)
> 
> 7 Oct 2016 - NSW nomination to pay fees
> 
> 19 Oct 2016 - Invitation to apply from NSW
> 
> 7 Dec 2016 - 190 NSW Visa lodged
> 
> 20 Dec 2016 - PCC applied & issued
> 
> 23 Dec 2016 - CO Request for all docs
> 
> 18 Jan 2017 - All documents uploaded
> 
> 12 Jan 2017 - Medicals
> 24 Jan 2017 - Medicals uploaded
> 
> 10 Feb 2017 - 2nd CO request for spouse PCC (which was already uploaded)
> & spouse degree certificate and transcript for functional English proof
> (only English medium of instruction certificate was uploaded earlier)
> 
> 13 Feb 2017 - Uploaded requested documents
> 
> 1 Mar 2017 - GRANT 八 Thanks to Almighty 八


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rohit R

Hello buddy,

It depends on you actually whether to go ahead with wife's medicals or not. If you are fine to go ahead with wife's medical with protective shield then your case won't be on hold as you will be submitting her medicals along with yours. But if you want to delay her medicals then you have to update CO about pregnancy with pregnancy proof so that your application can be put on hold. So it's your call. 

Hope this helps.



wolverinerocks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received 190 Vic invite on Feb-8 and started collecting docs. Consequently, I came to know from forums that if wife is pregnant then case office might put my case on hold. Hence, I am not sure how to proceed with this situation. Can someone please provide advice on how to proceed further?


----------



## sultan_azam

awareness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## AIMS17

Congratulations to the members who got their visa grant this week ..


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

sarikakhurana said:


> That's like 11 months ! Did you ever write to DIBP? Its much beyond the processing time frame.:shocked:




Not to disappoint you guys, but there are people who got grant after 1.5 years even... so, pls hold in strong and don't lose patience... 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

Many Congrats to You!




awareness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!
> 
> Time line:
> 
> 17 May 2016 - ACS Result (261313 - SW Engr.)
> 
> 13 July 2016 - EOI 189 (60 points)
> 
> 2 Aug 2016 - EOI 190 NSW (60+5 points)
> 
> 7 Oct 2016 - NSW nomination to pay fees
> 
> 19 Oct 2016 - Invitation to apply from NSW
> 
> 7 Dec 2016 - 190 NSW Visa lodged
> 
> 20 Dec 2016 - PCC applied & issued
> 
> 23 Dec 2016 - CO Request for all docs
> 
> 18 Jan 2017 - All documents uploaded
> 
> 12 Jan 2017 - Medicals
> 24 Jan 2017 - Medicals uploaded
> 
> 10 Feb 2017 - 2nd CO request for spouse PCC (which was already uploaded)
> & spouse degree certificate and transcript for functional English proof
> (only English medium of instruction certificate was uploaded earlier)
> 
> 13 Feb 2017 - Uploaded requested documents
> 
> 1 Mar 2017 - GRANT 八 Thanks to Almighty 八


----------



## awareness

Thank you all for your kind wishes, much appreciated!!


----------



## vikaschandra

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats. Our timelines are almost ditto expect the grant part.


Your grant will follow Hari


----------



## hari_it_ram

vikaschandra said:


> Your grant will follow Hari




Thanks mate  Hoping to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## joy.verma

Friday it is. Good luck everyone.. Hope we see rain of grants today


----------



## andreyx108b

Congrats to everyone who got the grant recently and good luck for Friday!


----------



## YankeeD

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Not to disappoint you guys, but there are people who got grant after 1.5 years even... so, pls hold in strong and don't lose patience...
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




106 days and counting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammyK

Congratulations bro !!


Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


----------



## cheeconay

Anyone with 65+5 points for an invitation for External Auditor visa 190 NSW?


----------



## liulingyanlily

I need help on work experience for skill assessment.
As my work experience involves 1 year work in a company that has closed down and I am unable to obtain a certificate of service to claim this work experience.
However, I already have following documents from this company as listed below-
1.	Appointment letter
2.	2 pay slips
3.	Certificate of service stating designation, salary, period of employments and details of employer.
As the letter do not contain information about job duties, do I need to obtain the statuary declaration to claim this work experience?


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Abdul123455 said:


> Hello people!!
> Finally received grant it today after 76 days by the grace of Almighty Allah .!!
> My dates and are as follows.
> August 1st eoi for Victoria.
> December 12 selected for Victoria stated.
> 17 December visa filed.
> 02 March visa grant.
> 
> Well my advice to people is keep ur case like an open book to the case officer. Upload as many docs u have access to which makes easier for case officer to decide.!
> All the best for you guys.!
> Hope people who are waiting also get their grants soon!!


Congrats!

Our timelines also are similar. 
For me it's a day before 3 months and not even a peep from the CO.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

hi all 
received this mail after sending mail every month...its been more than 8 months now.
mail content:
"UNOFFICIAL


Dear Gurminder Singh


This email confirms that your application is progressing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required
"

Last time i received mail in september after raising query...it said some cases goes for checks and we cant commit any timeframe.
and today i have received above mail.

Any comments!!


----------



## Moneyjheeta

hi congrats
Did you claimed employment points?



awareness said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, received grant yesterday. Though I was a silent member here, many thanks to all members for keeping company through the entire process starting with ACS. Even after having an agent, I found the forum to be of immense help with the valuable information it provides, not to mention the emotional support. After lodging for visa, I was checking this thread every day, experiencing the different emotions of members based on where each member was in the visa process. May all waiting be blessed with a speedy grant! Best wishes for all who have received grant!
> 
> Time line:
> 
> 17 May 2016 - ACS Result (261313 - SW Engr.)
> 
> 13 July 2016 - EOI 189 (60 points)
> 
> 2 Aug 2016 - EOI 190 NSW (60+5 points)
> 
> 7 Oct 2016 - NSW nomination to pay fees
> 
> 19 Oct 2016 - Invitation to apply from NSW
> 
> 7 Dec 2016 - 190 NSW Visa lodged
> 
> 20 Dec 2016 - PCC applied & issued
> 
> 23 Dec 2016 - CO Request for all docs
> 
> 18 Jan 2017 - All documents uploaded
> 
> 12 Jan 2017 - Medicals
> 24 Jan 2017 - Medicals uploaded
> 
> 10 Feb 2017 - 2nd CO request for spouse PCC (which was already uploaded)
> & spouse degree certificate and transcript for functional English proof
> (only English medium of instruction certificate was uploaded earlier)
> 
> 13 Feb 2017 - Uploaded requested documents
> 
> 1 Mar 2017 - GRANT 八 Thanks to Almighty 八


----------



## Mitul Patel

Seems No weekend Effect on DIBP's output...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mitul Patel said:


> Seems No weekend Effect on DIBP's output...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Looks like.

Just one grant reported in the tracker. Jan 31 applicant.


----------



## ausguy11

I have seen on immigration site that from 13 March there will be transparency in checking status of applications.. will that be for each case basis?


----------



## sirajsoham

HI
I am applying for 190 state Visa . While filling the EOI i had a doubt. I am Bachelor in Civil Engineering ( 4 Years Degree Course). Should i click simple bachelor degree in science or bachelor degree with honors. 
Kindly advice
Regards Siraj


----------



## Lady$Bird

Three people got grant today, as per immitracker. All Dec, Jan and Feb applicants.

Why is DIBP forgetting Oct and Nov applicants?


----------



## abcbog

Lady$Bird said:


> Three people got grant today, as per immitracker. All Dec, Jan and Feb applicants.
> 
> Why is DIBP forgetting Oct and Nov applicants?


One of them his application takes only eight days to get the grant:fingerscrossed:. Best of luck for him and all of us.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

crazylankan said:


> 106 days and counting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hold on there buddy... Keep strong! You will share the good news with all of us in this forum Just a matter of time..


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi all
> received this mail after sending mail every month...its been more than 8 months now.
> mail content:
> "UNOFFICIAL
> 
> 
> Dear Gurminder Singh
> 
> 
> This email confirms that your application is progressing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required
> "
> 
> Last time i received mail in september after raising query...it said some cases goes for checks and we cant commit any timeframe.
> and today i have received above mail.
> 
> Any comments!!




Did you receive the same email response for all the months or this is the latest one? 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneyjheeta

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Did you receive the same email response for all the months or this is the latest one?
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is latest and 2nd one

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87

Yesterday I contacted Aus High commission delhi for update on my application since DIBP wont reply to my email. I was asked to call another number which was VFS and they said they cant help me. Again i contacted AHC delhi and got thru and was told they couldn't give me an update and asked me to mail them (AHC delhi) for info. I have mailed them today and waiting for a reply. Has anyone else done this b4 and did it result in any info on ur application?


----------



## vikaschandra

ausguy11 said:


> I have seen on immigration site that from 13 March there will be transparency in checking status of applications.. will that be for each case basis?


CAn you share the link to that site please


----------



## vikaschandra

kd87 said:


> Yesterday I contacted Aus High commission delhi for update on my application since DIBP wont reply to my email. I was asked to call another number which was VFS and they said they cant help me. Again i contacted AHC delhi and got thru and was told they couldn't give me an update and asked me to mail them (AHC delhi) for info. I have mailed them today and waiting for a reply. Has anyone else done this b4 and did it result in any info on ur application?


Usually one may not get updates from the AHC in their country. No point calling them as the case is looked at in GSM Adelaide or Brisbane


----------



## kd87

vikaschandra said:


> Usually one may not get updates from the AHC in their country. No point calling them as the case is looked at in GSM Adelaide or Brisbane


tht mean i am left with no other option than wait it out.


----------



## ausguy11

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx



vikaschandra said:


> CAn you share the link to that site please


----------



## ctttest

Hi, all, I got my visa grant notice today. Thank you for your help and wish you all could get granted soon.


----------



## Lady$Bird

ctttest said:


> Hi, all, I got my visa grant notice today. Thank you for your help and wish you all could get granted soon.


Congrats!.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

ausguy11 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


This change will be relief for many.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Moneyjheeta said:


> This is latest and 2nd one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




All right. You just need to wait patiently


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

Wow!! great news dude!!!

Thanks for posting the info...



ausguy11 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


----------



## offto

ausguy11 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


Good piece of info..thanks for the sharing it pal..update seems promising

Hoping for some transparency as I am waiting since 260 days (june 16) without any traction on my case so far..called-up DIBP a couple of times and wrote email too..but nothing has yielded any result so far..donno whats the hold-up..

just keeping up my faith :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sandyimmi

Hi..anyone got generic mails regarding visa processing?


----------



## vikaschandra

ausguy11 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


Thank you


----------



## andreyx108b

ausguy11 said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx




Thats very bad news, we all know what the average are ~90 days (85 as a matter a fact). It does not change from month to month, i did check. However, we had SLA commitment from DIBP to process the visa in 90 days - however what changes now is that instead of SLA we will see average processing times. Nothing new - but no longer SLA will play a role. And mo way of complaining about slow processing. Bad!(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

andreyx108b said:


> Thats very bad news, we all know what the average are ~90 days (85 as a matter a fact). It does not change from month to month, i did check. However, we had SLA commitment from DIBP to process the visa in 90 days - however what changes now is that instead of SLA we will see average processing times. Nothing new - but no longer SLA will play a role. And mo way of complaining about slow processing. Bad!(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its really bad. Why does this delay only apply to 190? If i waited this long, i could gained another 5 points for experience and applied for 189. Now that i have paid my visa fee, which is definitely a huge amount for me, i cant even think of another option. Who is answerable for all such situations? If they take the money and commit for a timeline, they should stick to it. This is just another dirty game by dibp.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234

Guys I have a little bit of a problem.
I lodged the visa on February 18th and got the CO asking for medicals on the 27th. 
We have an appointment for medicals on Monday March 6th.
Now the problem...my partner played football today and he got his knee injured. They took an Xray at the hospital but there was no fractured bones. He is back home now but is experiencing pain when moving the leg and is walking with crutches. He needs to get an MRI done next week to see if there is any damage done to his meniscus or ligaments. 
Would that be a reason to refuse the visa? I know that they're considering the costs for treatment if any medical condition. Would e.g. a meniscus tear be something that is considered a significant cost to repair? If there is a tear or any other damage we would definitely get it fixed here before going to Australia.
Considering we have another, like 21 days left to do the medicals, would it be best to wait maybe another week or two to do the medicals until we know what exactly is wrong with his knee?

What other options do we have? I'm freaking out  
We are so so close and now this!!


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

jana1234 said:


> Guys I have a little bit of a problem.
> I lodged the visa on February 18th and got the CO asking for medicals on the 27th.
> We have an appointment for medicals on Monday March 6th.
> Now the problem...my partner played football today and he got his knee injured. They took an Xray at the hospital but there was no fractured bones. He is back home now but is experiencing pain when moving the leg and is walking with crutches. He needs to get an MRI done next week to see if there is any damage done to his meniscus or ligaments.
> Would that be a reason to refuse the visa? I know that they're considering the costs for treatment if any medical condition. Would e.g. a meniscus tear be something that is considered a significant cost to repair? If there is a tear or any other damage we would definitely get it fixed here before going to Australia.
> Considering we have another, like 21 days left to do the medicals, would it be best to wait maybe another week or two to do the medicals until we know what exactly is wrong with his knee?
> 
> What other options do we have? I'm freaking out
> We are so so close and now this!!




No need to worry. As you suggested, it would be better to wait for a week or 2 and then complete your medicals. Hopefully everything will be fine, just hold strong ... All the best !


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jana1234 said:


> Guys I have a little bit of a problem.
> I lodged the visa on February 18th and got the CO asking for medicals on the 27th.
> We have an appointment for medicals on Monday March 6th.
> Now the problem...my partner played football today and he got his knee injured. They took an Xray at the hospital but there was no fractured bones. He is back home now but is experiencing pain when moving the leg and is walking with crutches. He needs to get an MRI done next week to see if there is any damage done to his meniscus or ligaments.
> Would that be a reason to refuse the visa? I know that they're considering the costs for treatment if any medical condition. Would e.g. a meniscus tear be something that is considered a significant cost to repair? If there is a tear or any other damage we would definitely get it fixed here before going to Australia.
> Considering we have another, like 21 days left to do the medicals, would it be best to wait maybe another week or two to do the medicals until we know what exactly is wrong with his knee?
> 
> What other options do we have? I'm freaking out
> We are so so close and now this!!


I dont think it will have any impact.


----------



## jana1234

andreyx108b said:


> I dont think it will have any impact.




Ok, but would you suggest to wait a bit longer or go there on Monday despite him limping in crutches? 

Also until when can we do the medical exam? Like right until the 28th day after CO requested or does it have to be a few days before so that the results will get to CO before the 28th day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jana1234 said:


> Ok, but would you suggest to wait a bit longer or go there on Monday despite him limping in crutches?
> 
> Also until when can we do the medical exam? Like right until the 28th day after CO requested or does it have to be a few days before so that the results will get to CO before the 28th day?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are concerned, then you can move the appointment towards the end of 28 days period, maybe up to 21 day? It takes 5-10 days for results to clear so CO can access it.


----------



## Aus1984

Lady$Bird said:


> Its really bad. Why does this delay only apply to 190? If i waited this long, i could gained another 5 points for experience and applied for 189. Now that i have paid my visa fee, which is definitely a huge amount for me, i cant even think of another option. Who is answerable for all such situations? If they take the money and commit for a timeline, they should stick to it. This is just another dirty game by dibp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Hi, Lady$Bird I saw your post previously that you emailed DIBP, did you sent email through your agent or you sent personally by yourself ? if it was through you did you inform your agent because my agent is not willing to email so I am thinking to write them
thanks


----------



## Lady$Bird

Aus1984 said:


> Hi, Lady$Bird I saw your post previously that you emailed DIBP, did you sent email through your agent or you sent personally by yourself ? if it was through you did you inform your agent because my agent is not willing to email so I am thinking to write them
> thanks


Hi, even though i applied through an agent, i have full control over my account. I have informed my agent earlier about the delay and he himself told me to write a mail to the dibp once i cross the 90 day period. So i sent them the mail myslef. I dont think that has any impact though.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

Lady$Bird said:


> Hi, even though i applied through an agent, i have full control over my account. I have informed my agent earlier about the delay and he himself told me to write a mail to the dibp once i cross the 90 day period. So i sent them the mail myslef. I dont think that has any impact though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Ok thanks, I lodge Visa on 19th Oct, employment verification done early in Feb, i don't know how much will it take now..


----------



## Lady$Bird

Aus1984 said:


> Ok thanks, I lodge Visa on 19th Oct, employment verification done early in Feb, i don't know how much will it take now..


Ohh. You had an employment verification? Have you tried emailing them in the past? I lodged it on 18Nov and no movement so far. Dont know what to do it make some progress in my application. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Aus1984 said:


> Ok thanks, I lodge Visa on 19th Oct, employment verification done early in Feb, i don't know how much will it take now..


I also applied on 19 October. No verification yet. And still waiting for any update. Adelaide or Brisbane team,? 
Mine is Adelaide.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

Mitul Patel said:


> I also applied on 19 October. No verification yet. And still waiting for any update. Adelaide or Brisbane team,?
> Mine is Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Mine also Adelaide


----------



## Aus1984

Lady$Bird said:


> Ohh. You had an employment verification? Have you tried emailing them in the past? I lodged it on 18Nov and no movement so far. Dont know what to do it make some progress in my application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


No yet, I am thinking to write them at the end of this week, hopefully I will get the grant this week.. Best of luck for all those waiting ...


----------



## Lady$Bird

Mine is also Adelaide. I dont know how long we should wait for the grant. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

Aus1984 said:


> No yet, I am thinking to write them at the end of this week, hopefully I will get the grant this week.. Best of luck for all those waiting ...


Since you at least had the employment verification, you may get your grant any time soon. Dont know what is happening with my application. Best of luck to you too.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Hi All,
Will the new visa processing timelines be applicable for all the candidates who are yet to receive a grant or will this new timeline be applicable for the candidates who have lodged the visa application post certain date?

Any idea?


----------



## bvinayb

*Visa Validation*

Guys need an advice from people who have validated their visas. Today I did my first entry in Melbourne but the immigration officer didn't stamp my passport i.e. no entry stamp. I asked her she said is all electronic now and we track the movement electronically. When I checked my Vevo the location on my Visa was changed from Offshore to Onshore.

Has anyone experienced it and will it make difference if there is no physical stamp on the passport?

Any expert advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> Will the new visa processing timelines be applicable for all the candidates who are yet to receive a grant or will this new timeline be applicable for the candidates who have lodged the visa application post certain date?
> 
> Any idea?


There is NO new processing time. 

The published processing time does not mean you will get within that time - its going to be AVERAGE processing time. The problem is that it seems like 90 days SLA which was commonly used as a point to ask DIBP is going away. It will be applicable to all who applied and will apply.


----------



## Brane

andreyx108b said:


> There is NO new processing time.
> 
> The published processing time does not mean you will get within that time - its going to be AVERAGE processing time. The problem is that it seems like 90 days SLA which was commonly used as a point to ask DIBP is going away. It will be applicable to all who applied and will apply.



Thanks for your reply


----------



## deepak3399

Dear All,

I have got my 190 visa. I am planning to make any entry next month to NSA and get back to my current job in Dubai.
Later I am planning an entry in December 2017.
Now do I need to inform my employer about my visa or one time entry to NSW.
Will I have to produce any kind of NOC from my current employer to make the one time entry.
Appreciate the experts reply. 

Regards,
Deep


----------



## aussiedream87

deepak3399 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got my 190 visa. I am planning to make any entry next month to NSA and get back to my current job in Dubai.
> Later I am planning an entry in December 2017.
> Now do I need to inform my employer about my visa or one time entry to NSW.
> Will I have to produce any kind of NOC from my current employer to make the one time entry.
> Appreciate the experts reply.
> 
> Regards,
> Deep


You dont need produce any documents. You can just make a visit abd get back to your current job.


----------



## vikaschandra

bvinayb said:


> Guys need an advice from people who have validated their visas. Today I did my first entry in Melbourne but the immigration officer didn't stamp my passport i.e. no entry stamp. I asked her she said is all electronic now and we track the movement electronically. When I checked my Vevo the location on my Visa was changed from Offshore to Onshore.
> 
> Has anyone experienced it and will it make difference if there is no physical stamp on the passport?
> 
> Any expert advice will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats normal. Don't worry about it. If this is your validation trip and the moment you exit AU the Vevo will again show it as offshore and the IED will reappear. This is normal, dont panic about it


----------



## deepak3399

thank you.


----------



## iamnoone

vikaschandra said:


> Thats normal. Don't worry about it. If this is your validation trip and the moment you exit AU the Vevo will again show it as offshore and the IED will reappear. This is normal, dont panic about it


Why will the IED reappear if you already satisfied your initial entry date?


----------



## yaz90

Hey everyone! 

I have just been invited to apply for a NSW 190 visa. I was hoping for a 189 however I know there is a long delay on being invited for these. 

I have one question - I am hoping to travel from July until around October time in Asia and then come back to Australia. If my visa application goes quickly and my visa is granted before July what will happen if I leave for 3-4 months. I intend to live and work in Australia again after but I know it says something about on a 190 you must live and work in Australia for 2 years. 

If you could help me out that would be great thanks!


----------



## pras07

yaz90 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have just been invited to apply for a NSW 190 visa. I was hoping for a 189 however I know there is a long delay on being invited for these.
> 
> I have one question - I am hoping to travel from July until around October time in Asia and then come back to Australia. If my visa application goes quickly and my visa is granted before July what will happen if I leave for 3-4 months. I intend to live and work in Australia again after but I know it says something about on a 190 you must live and work in Australia for 2 years.
> 
> If you could help me out that would be great thanks!


Under 190 you have to work in particular Australian state which had invited you. After 2 years, you can work anywhere in Australia.


----------



## chinkyjenn

yaz90 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have just been invited to apply for a NSW 190 visa. I was hoping for a 189 however I know there is a long delay on being invited for these.
> 
> I have one question - I am hoping to travel from July until around October time in Asia and then come back to Australia. If my visa application goes quickly and my visa is granted before July what will happen if I leave for 3-4 months. I intend to live and work in Australia again after but I know it says something about on a 190 you must live and work in Australia for 2 years.
> 
> If you could help me out that would be great thanks!


I think it shouldn't be a problem for you to travel..

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## goauzzie

Hello guys,

I applied for 190 SA on 10 Nov and till now no news of anything.
No employment verification done so far as far as my knowledge goes.

For employment verification they will contact HR and we will know only if HR decides to tell us.

The wait it frustrating. 

fyi- GSM Brisbane team.


----------



## Aus1984

goauzzie said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I applied for 190 SA on 10 Nov and till now no news of anything.
> No employment verification done so far as far as my knowledge goes.
> 
> For employment verification they will contact HR and we will know only if HR decides to tell us.
> 
> The wait it frustrating.
> 
> fyi- GSM Brisbane team.


you are right the wait is.. killing They may call you , your boss and you HR for the verification ...


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> There is NO new processing time.
> 
> The published processing time does not mean you will get within that time - its going to be AVERAGE processing time. The problem is that it seems like 90 days SLA which was commonly used as a point to ask DIBP is going away. It will be applicable to all who applied and will apply.


I totally agree with you. This new average processing time may because DIBP does not want to get disturbed by applicants immediately after 90 days SLA. Now the processing time will be variable (mostly it will be more than 90 days I believe) based on the work loads and pending applications. This is not going to have any impact on timeline of the individual applications.

Personally I feel nothing to cheer, on new processing times, as waiting applicants.


----------



## awareness

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi congrats
> Did you claimed employment points?


Yes - Claimed points for 5 years 6 months experience with one company (well known MNC)


----------



## amitshetye

Hi Guys,

I am about to submit EOI for 190 with 55+5 points. Do you know tentative waiting period for BA code?

amit


----------



## Ravi2355

Hi All,

I am going to apply for visa 190 this week. I got an invite from Victoria under 261313 with 55+5. I have 9+ years of work experience but claimed points only for 3 yrs. My doubt is whether DIBP will do verification for the claimed points or total work experience... Please suggest.


----------



## Mbhasin

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to apply for visa 190 this week. I got an invite from Victoria under 261313 with 55+5. I have 9+ years of work experience but claimed points only for 3 yrs. My doubt is whether DIBP will do verification for the claimed points or total work experience... Please suggest.


Mostly of any verification it will be for the points claimed.


----------



## Mitul Patel

I think it was dry day for us...no grants it seems..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87

145 days post lodge 
130 days post CO contact
118 days post information provided button clicked

No points claimed for Exp

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hello experts, I lodge my visa 190 261312 on 26 August 2016. Last month four to five time sent email to case officer to update my file. At last, yesterday my case officer replied me that your case is under internal check what does it mean? I am little worried. Help me out.


----------



## vrandesh

Received a grant for Victoria State and Looking for More information and help on relocation to Melbourne. 

What are the suggested places for research on accommodation.


ANZSCO Code : 261313
Jun 30 2015 - Positive Test Report
Aug 17 2015 - Y-Axis Payment and Registration
Jun 21 2016 - Skills Assessment
Aug 05 2016 - PTE Exam
Aug 19 2016 - NSW EOI Submitted(60 Points)
Aug 30 2016 - Victoria EOI Submitted (60 Points)
Feb 03 2017 - Visa Lodge
Mar 03 2017 - Direct Grant


----------



## Ravi2355

vrandesh said:


> Received a grant for Victoria State and Looking for More information and help on relocation to Melbourne.
> 
> What are the suggested places for research on accommodation.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Jun 30 2015 - Positive Test Report
> Aug 17 2015 - Y-Axis Payment and Registration
> Jun 21 2016 - Skills Assessment
> Aug 05 2016 - PTE Exam
> Aug 19 2016 - NSW EOI Submitted(60 Points)
> Aug 30 2016 - Victoria EOI Submitted (60 Points)
> Feb 03 2017 - Visa Lodge
> Mar 03 2017 - Direct Grant


Congratulations mate...All the best for your next steps


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

vrandesh said:


> Received a grant for Victoria State and Looking for More information and help on relocation to Melbourne.
> 
> What are the suggested places for research on accommodation.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Jun 30 2015 - Positive Test Report
> Aug 17 2015 - Y-Axis Payment and Registration
> Jun 21 2016 - Skills Assessment
> Aug 05 2016 - PTE Exam
> Aug 19 2016 - NSW EOI Submitted(60 Points)
> Aug 30 2016 - Victoria EOI Submitted (60 Points)
> Feb 03 2017 - Visa Lodge
> Mar 03 2017 - Direct Grant




Congrats. You already found the other forum for the questions you may have on the relocation...All the best. 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyP

Hello,

Anyone knows the average time for NSW Approval of Nomination after you have submitted the application? I know maximum is 12 weeks, but I hope it can be less than that? Thanks.


----------



## joy.verma

New day new hopes.. Good luck everyone. Hope to see some grants today..


----------



## Ravi2355

Mbhasin said:


> Mostly of any verification it will be for the points claimed.


Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra

iamnoone said:


> Why will the IED reappear if you already satisfied your initial entry date?


IED should not reappear but it does probably a bug


----------



## Krish29

Congrats!! All the best for future plans!!



vrandesh said:


> Received a grant for Victoria State and Looking for More information and help on relocation to Melbourne.
> 
> What are the suggested places for research on accommodation.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 261313
> Jun 30 2015 - Positive Test Report
> Aug 17 2015 - Y-Axis Payment and Registration
> Jun 21 2016 - Skills Assessment
> Aug 05 2016 - PTE Exam
> Aug 19 2016 - NSW EOI Submitted(60 Points)
> Aug 30 2016 - Victoria EOI Submitted (60 Points)
> Feb 03 2017 - Visa Lodge
> Mar 03 2017 - Direct Grant


----------



## Lady$Bird

No grants today as well ?
What is happening at DIBP guys ? Feb 2017 applicants are getting their grants while applicants from Aug 2016 are still waiting.. 
Totally disappointing..


----------



## Lady$Bird

Has anyone raised a complaint to DIBP recently ? After raising the complaint, how long does it take to receive an acknowledgement ?


----------



## DammyK

Same here mate.. I am frustrated too 
I lodged my 190 on 23rd Nov 2016 and after CO first contact on 15 Dec there is no news 



Lady$Bird said:


> No grants today as well ?
> What is happening at DIBP guys ? Feb 2017 applicants are getting their grants while applicants from Aug 2016 are still waiting..
> Totally disappointing..


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Lady$Bird said:


> No grants today as well ?
> 
> What is happening at DIBP guys ? Feb 2017 applicants are getting their grants while applicants from Aug 2016 are still waiting..
> 
> Totally disappointing..




Remember, not all the applicants are in this forum. It is hard to say, if there are no grants at all. Hold on there. Disappointment will not stay long ... 


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone raised a complaint to DIBP recently ? After raising the complaint, how long does it take to receive an acknowledgement ?


Complaint raised since 8 days, No acknowledgement yet


----------



## AIMS17

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone raised a complaint to DIBP recently ? After raising the complaint, how long does it take to receive an acknowledgement ?


I applied for 190 SA in month of September. CO contacted in September, provided all the additional information he asked for.

I did not hear from them since then. Hence I wrote to DIBP a couple of days back, as its almost 6 months after lodging the visa application and haven't heard from them. So basically, not complaining but asking them if they needed any more information from my end.

All I received was an automated reply.


----------



## Riyane

AA007 said:


> Complaint raised since 8 days, No acknowledgement yet




I raised the complaint on 14th Feb and got acknowledgment via email on 1st March...in that, they had mentioned that they will look into the complaint/feedback in 15 days...only thing that can be done is wait for any and everything when it comes to DIBP...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

AA007 said:


> Complaint raised since 8 days, No acknowledgement yet


That was the only hope. That is also gone now. So, there is no point in complaining also.


----------



## Riyane

Lady$Bird said:


> That was the only hope. That is also gone now. So, there is no point in complaining also.




You should give a try...as this is all that can be done to chase your Application...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

sarikakhurana said:


> I applied for 190 SA in month of September. CO contacted in September, provided all the additional information he asked for.
> 
> I did not hear from them since then. Hence I wrote to DIBP a couple of days back, as its almost 6 months after lodging the visa application and haven't heard from them. So basically, not complaining but asking them if they needed any more information from my end.
> 
> All I received was an automated reply.





Riyane said:


> I raised the complaint on 14th Feb and got acknowledgment via email on 1st March...in that, they had mentioned that they will look into the complaint/feedback in 15 days...only thing that can be done is wait for any and everything when it comes to DIBP...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am ready to wait if there is a clarity in the process. But what I cant digest is, the people who got their CO contacts in Dec and Jan are getting their grants. Their applications are being reviewed the second time after providing the additional info. Then why not all applications are being reviewed? What makes our applications to wait for 6-8 months? We are not from a "high risk" country as per their definition. Then what check is it going through ? If there are a lot of applications to process, dont they have a criteria to prioritize the applications based on the waiting period ?
And the main thing is, why is this delay happening only for 190 applications ? In their site they have mentioned that 190 takes priority over 189.

(Please bear with me guys. Going through a really really tough time.. )


----------



## meraprvisa

Riyane said:


> I raised the complaint on 14th Feb and got acknowledgment via email on 1st March...in that, they had mentioned that they will look into the complaint/feedback in 15 days...only thing that can be done is wait for any and everything when it comes to DIBP...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How to raise a complaint??

Any URL?

I search but failed to find any link.



Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

meraprvisa said:


> How to raise a complaint??
> 
> Any URL?
> 
> I search but failed to find any link.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk



https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

Riyane said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/con...mplaints-suggestions/visa-citizenship-service
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks riyane....

All the best...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Calling dibp is not an option?



Lady$Bird said:


> That was the only hope. That is also gone now. So, there is no point in complaining also.


----------



## Lady$Bird

ausguy11 said:


> Calling dibp is not an option?


Tried calling them once, only to wait for 30 min and still be at the 60th position. Had to drop off after that. Also, I heard from many in the forum that they only give you vague answers when you call.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## numero_uno

Lady$Bird said:


> Has anyone raised a complaint to DIBP recently ? After raising the complaint, how long does it take to receive an acknowledgement ?


I have raised a complaint with DIBP, it takes 15 days to acknowledge and than another 15 days in which they will provide you some information regarding your application.


----------



## Lady$Bird

numero_uno said:


> I have raised a complaint with DIBP, it takes 15 days to acknowledge and than another 15 days in which they will provide you some information regarding your application.


When did you raise the complaint? Did you receive any acknowledgement or outcome after that? 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

please help me in below case guys:

earlier i was deployed at client location but now i m shifting to my payroll company.

should i update this to dibp?


----------



## Riyane

numero_uno said:


> I have raised a complaint with DIBP, it takes 15 days to acknowledge and than another 15 days in which they will provide you some information regarding your application.




What kind of info regarding Application should we expect? Hope it's not standard reply as in its in routine processing...Honestly, after 11 months, I expect the outcome now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

I have applied on 27th Feb. And am constantly checking online to see if any CO is asigned or is there any update on the case. But looking at some cases in this forum where applicants have been waiting since quite some time,I think it will take a lot of time to become an aussie.


----------



## natakhoo

*Marketing Specialist EOI*

Hi,

I'm new here but I need some guidance/advice.

I went through agent to apply for migration to Australia and EOI was submitted by November 2016 back then but up to today no news. Does that mean that I stand no chance to receive an EOI invitation? I applied under Marketing Specialist with 65 points.

Can anyone help me by giving advice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joy.verma

From past few days, not much grant activity is seen on myimmitacker and here on this forum. What do you guys think about it? Is it normal or does it have to do with backlog or quota system?? 

Waiting at this point is very irritating.. Today I Completed 83 days from visa lodgment and 8 weeks from co contact... 

I am confused in the processing of dibp. Some gets grant so easily and some are waiting for months.. I wonder how does it really work.. May b we need little more transparency on this system...


----------



## Lady$Bird

joy.verma said:


> From past few days, not much grant activity is seen on myimmitacker and here on this forum. What do you guys think about it? Is it normal or does it have to do with backlog or quota system??
> 
> Waiting at this point is very irritating.. Today I Completed 83 days from visa lodgment and 8 weeks from co contact...
> 
> I am confused in the processing of dibp. Some gets grant so easily and some are waiting for months.. I wonder how does it really work.. May b we need little more transparency on this system...


Totally agree wirh you. I have been waiting for 110 days and trying all the possible ways to get an update from dibp. This lack of transparency adds to the frustrations. After waiting for this long, the last thing i want to hear is that the quota for this year is over. Hope it does not happen that way. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

For anyone who is planning to call DIBP just don't waste your time.
I call yesterday early after waiting for 38 minutes when I was 5th in Queue call got disconnected .
I call again finally after waiting 48 minutes connected to a lady I asked about my baby medicals she said I am transferring you call then wait again started this time no position mentioned and I waited for another 50 minutes for finally my mobile to be ran out of battery and disconnected. terrible experience worst customer service I ever met in life.
Although its more then 6 months of waiting but I only called to check on my newly born baby medicals that why Case officer didn't asked for after adding her while should have as medicals are not something can be waved off and that means my application is not decision ready but still in assessment.


----------



## Sammani

Lady$Bird said:


> Totally agree wirh you. I have been waiting for 110 days and trying all the possible ways to get an update from dibp. This lack of transparency adds to the frustrations. After waiting for this long, the last thing i want to hear is that the quota for this year is over. Hope it does not happen that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




You mean there is a chance to refuse your visa application if the quota is over by the time ! :O 

No way! As i know it doesn't happen like that.. when the quota is over they stop picking invitations. Keeping accepting the visa for the applicants they have already selected.. the delay is always there. Unless there is an issue of the application they grant visa.. 

Experts advice also welcome..


----------



## bvinayb

ausguy11 said:


> please help me in below case guys:
> 
> earlier i was deployed at client location but now i m shifting to my payroll company.
> 
> should i update this to dibp?


Yes, update it. So they are aware if they have to carry out any checks. I was in a similar situation where few months of my salary was done by the client because I was working onsite and rest of it was done by the main company. But this was before I lodged Application.

Thanks.


----------



## debs118

Same here. The wait is too frustrating. It's been six months now from the time visa has been a lodged. It was quite smooth in my case till the time they requested for documents. 3 different CO handled the case. But after I submitted the documents on Feb 3, no CO contact after that. Any suggestions if a mail should be sent to DIBP asking for the progress. Thanks 

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

All our logic goes to vain when we talk about DIBP. No one knows working strategy and mechanisms.... Something may be there in process which demands time or there may be nothing like that and they just work that way only... Without prioritising the applications. 
We nothing have in our hand and not in our control. 
For me....
M also in painful condition as waiting for grant has delayed lot of personal decisions but I know only wait is the option...
Just pray to God...Stay positive...stay hopeful
And All D Best Everyone who are waiting !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thank god for Ind vs Aus test series. After all these excitements hardly gave time to think about grant email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hello experts, I lodge my visa 190 261312 on 26 August 2016. Last month four to five time sent email to case officer to update my file. At last, yesterday my case officer replied me that your case is under internal check what does it mean? I am little worried. Help me out.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sammani said:


> You mean there is a chance to refuse your visa application if the quota is over by the time ! :O
> 
> No way! As i know it doesn't happen like that.. when the quota is over they stop picking invitations. Keeping accepting the visa for the applicants they have already selected.. the delay is always there. Unless there is an issue of the application they grant visa..
> 
> Experts advice also welcome..



they dont refuse visas if the quota is over. 

They send a delay mail saying: your visa will be granted after july the 1st. It has happen last 4 years.


----------



## andreyx108b

sanjay kumar said:


> Hello experts, I lodge my visa 190 261312 on 26 August 2016. Last month four to five time sent email to case officer to update my file. At last, yesterday my case officer replied me that your case is under internal check what does it mean? I am little worried. Help me out.


All cases go through various checks, nothing to worry about. However, based on your timeline it is most likely external check - therefore long wait.


----------



## ManiSG

Guys,
I think they also monitor the forum lol 
As I wrote the previuse post they send me a request for medicals of newly born baby.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> All our logic goes to vain when we talk about DIBP. No one knows working strategy and mechanisms.... Something may be there in process which demands time or there may be nothing like that and they just work that way only... Without prioritising the applications.
> We nothing have in our hand and not in our control.
> For me....
> M also in painful condition as waiting for grant has delayed lot of personal decisions but I know only wait is the option...
> Just pray to God...Stay positive...stay hopeful
> And All D Best Everyone who are waiting !
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


If you look at it... the process if quite straight forward... - most, like 80% get approved within 90 days. Yes some get delayed - it is normal. 

Wait is the only cure.


----------



## ManiSG

Guys,
I think they also monitor the forum lol 
As I wrote the previuse post they send me a request for medicals of newly born baby.


----------



## YankeeD

Mine is almost the same. Already had 2 CO contacts and replied for the 2nd CO request on 16th February and I'm yet to hear from them or for the grant. 

Wonder why it takes such a long time to process once we submit the required documents. All I want is a speedy grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

crazylankan said:


> Mine is almost the same. Already had 2 CO contacts and replied for the 2nd CO request on 16th February and I'm yet to hear from them or for the grant.
> 
> Wonder why it takes such a long time to process once we submit the required documents. All I want is a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask what were the documents asked by the CO? Just want to compare it with my case. I have submitted all the documents, reference letters, payslips, resignation letters of all companies, degree transcripts, tax returns, form 80, form 1221. No contact from CO and even CO not assigned yet.

Waiting for CO assignment and then will get PCC and Medicals done.

Hope there is not much delay.


----------



## visa190qld

ManiSG said:


> Guys,
> I think they also monitor the forum lol
> As I wrote the previuse post they send me a request for medicals of newly born baby.


Same happan with me.. i ask what is Nature of justice letter and second day CO send me NJL .


----------



## visa190qld

*ha ha*



ManiSG said:


> Guys,
> I think they also monitor the forum lol
> As I wrote the previuse post they send me a request for medicals of newly born baby.


Same happan with me.. i ask what is Nature of justice letter and second day CO send me NJL .


----------



## YankeeD

planetvibhor said:


> May I ask what were the documents asked by the CO? Just want to compare it with my case. I have submitted all the documents, reference letters, payslips, resignation letters of all companies, degree transcripts, tax returns, form 80, form 1221. No contact from CO and even CO not assigned yet.
> 
> Waiting for CO assignment and then will get PCC and Medicals done.
> 
> Hope there is not much delay.


I have uploaded PCC,Meds,degree certs with transcript,past 3 month salary slips,reference letters with the application. and on the 1st co contact they wanted any tax returns but since I don't fall into the tax bracket I just informed them the scenario.

then the 2nd CO contact they wanted me to submit salary slips with bank statements for the past 5 years,which I did. but still I'm waiting for the clearance/grant since 16th February.


----------



## planetvibhor

crazylankan said:


> I have uploaded PCC,Meds,degree certs with transcript,past 3 month salary slips,reference letters with the application. and on the 1st co contact they wanted any tax returns but since I don't fall into the tax bracket I just informed them the scenario.
> 
> then the 2nd CO contact they wanted me to submit salary slips with bank statements for the past 5 years,which I did. but still I'm waiting for the clearance/grant since 16th February.


Ok Super. Thanks for the info. I do understand that second time they asked for bank statement because you did not have tax returns to prove the employment record. But did they do an employment verification?

Because, I think, well I may be wrong, that majority cases where there is a delay, it happens when there is a background employment verification, because it takes a long process.


----------



## Lady$Bird

visa190qld said:


> Same happan with me.. i ask what is Nature of justice letter and second day CO send me NJL .


Ohh. Thats sad. Why did they give you a NJL? Did you have any employment verification? 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## kd87

Guys and Gals,

The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.


----------



## arnav12

kd87 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> 
> 
> The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.




Many congrats to you dear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

visa190qld said:


> Same happan with me.. i ask what is Nature of justice letter and second day CO send me NJL .


Trust me, DIBP staff don't monitor this forum. 

In any case, a Case Officer would have to be uncertain about either information you have already provided, or be uncertain about verification of some information, for you to get a Natural Justice letter.

It could not and would not be done on the basis of what you write here.


----------



## Lady$Bird

kd87 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.


Wonderful news kd87. Could you please post your timeline also?
Many congrats on your grant.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

kd87 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.


Have you ever contacted the DIBP or raised any complaints during your wait period ?


----------



## kd87

Lady$Bird said:


> Wonderful news kd87. Could you please post your timeline also?
> Many congrats on your grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


55+5 : 30Age+15Edu+10 Eng+5SS
Mechanical Engineer 
EOI (NSW & VIC) 190: 12th Aug 2016
Victoria Acknowledgement / Commitment letter request : 2nd Sep 2016
Commitment letter sent to VIC: 5th Sep 2016
VIC & Skillselect Invite :5th Oct 2016
190 Visa Lodge: 13th Oct 2016
CO contact : 28th Oct 2016
(Requested for medicals and Singapore PCC)
PCC uploaded: 31st Oct 2016
Medicals Done / Clearance provided : 03 Nov 2016 / 09 Nov 2016
Email asking status: Feb 2nd ( No reply received)
GRANT: 08 Mar 2016
Visa Team : Adelaide


----------



## kd87

Lady$Bird said:


> Have you ever contacted the DIBP or raised any complaints during your wait period ?


emailed DIBP on feb 2nd. But no reply, then emailed delhi AHC but they said only Adelaide or Brisbane can help me with status enquires. No complaints lodged


----------



## AIMS17

kd87 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.


Congratulations ! All the very best


----------



## Mitul Patel

kd87 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## naeemuaf

Experts opinion required. Is there any state influence in priority of 190 visa processing ?


----------



## numero_uno

Lady$Bird said:


> When did you raise the complaint? Did you receive any acknowledgement or outcome after that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


13 Feb I raised the complaint, and I received acknowledgement yesterday that ur feedback has been received and we will revert back to you in next 15 days.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations Mate..



kd87 said:


> 55+5 : 30Age+15Edu+10 Eng+5SS
> Mechanical Engineer
> EOI (NSW & VIC) 190: 12th Aug 2016
> Victoria Acknowledgement / Commitment letter request : 2nd Sep 2016
> Commitment letter sent to VIC: 5th Sep 2016
> VIC & Skillselect Invite :5th Oct 2016
> 190 Visa Lodge: 13th Oct 2016
> CO contact : 28th Oct 2016
> (Requested for medicals and Singapore PCC)
> PCC uploaded: 31st Oct 2016
> Medicals Done / Clearance provided : 03 Nov 2016 / 09 Nov 2016
> Email asking status: Feb 2nd ( No reply received)
> GRANT: 08 Mar 2016
> Visa Team : Adelaide


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations and good luck !! 



kd87 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.


----------



## jtsl9

natakhoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here but I need some guidance/advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through agent to apply for migration to Australia and EOI was submitted by November 2016 back then but up to today no news. Does that mean that I stand no chance to receive an EOI invitation? I applied under Marketing Specialist with 65 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me by giving advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Marketing Specialist is a tough skill set to get an invite. But that does not mean you will not get an invite. May I know if you are going for NSW state sponsor? 
I actually just got my PR in September 2016 since I began the process back in March 2013. I have been waiting for an invite each time the fiscal year comes around. Each time no news and I stuck gold a year ago and it has been smooth sailing after the EOI been picked up. I also applied under Marketing Specialist with 7 years work experience. 
All you can do now is be patient and keep look out to improve your points either by securing next tier of points for English test.
You are more than welcome to PM should you have additional queries 
All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29

kd87 said:


> Guys and Gals,
> 
> The GRANT is here. I got it at 10:40am Indian time today (08-03-17). I have been a relatively silent member in the forum and would like to thank all of you for your support and help throughout this journey. I was going crazy due to the wait and I truly understand each and everyones pain who has been waiting at each stage of the process. I wish a very very speedy grant to all those who r waiting. Thankyou all once again.


Congrats mate 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu

itsmejai said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Let us share the process and queries on 190 visa lodging.


Hi ,

I am software engineer and
I calculated my points for Australia PR, below are the points that I am getting

30 for age (As my age is 26)
15 for education (BTech in Information Technology)
0 for Exp (3.5-2=1.5)
20 for PTE (If I get 79+ in PTE Exam)
=65

Can I apply for 189 Subclass Visa, if not can I go for 190 subclass Visa. In the worst case can I apply for 489 visa(Which is not PR). Please suggest me


----------



## Krish29

Rvdumbu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am software engineer and
> I calculated my points for Australia PR, below are the points that I am getting
> 
> 30 for age (As my age is 26)
> 15 for education (BTech in Information Technology)
> 0 for Exp (3.5-2=1.5)
> 20 for PTE (If I get 79+ in PTE Exam)
> =65
> 
> Can I apply for 189 Subclass Visa, if not can I go for 190 subclass Visa. In the worst case can I apply for 489 visa(Which is not PR). Please suggest me


Yes....it's just clear.

All the best for PTE👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rvdumbu

Krish29 said:


> Yes....it's just clear.
> 
> All the best for PTE👍
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


If I didn't get 79+ in PTE can I go for 489 visa


----------



## Krish29

Rvdumbu said:


> If I didn't get 79+ in PTE can I go for 489 visa


You can apply for 190 visa...with PTE 10 Points...but you need to wait long time to get invite...
If you submit EOI this month you will get invite by July...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

I think you get 5 points if a state sponsors you ...For 190


----------



## andreyx108b

naeemuaf said:


> Experts opinion required. Is there any state influence in priority of 190 visa processing ?




No really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhat1811

Hi guys,

I just submitted all requested documents as the CO contact send me through email. And I clicked on the button in my account to notify that I have all information provided. Do I need to reply to CO email about that ?. Cause in the email they said that "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount." but in the pdf it said that I have to response in writing to the CO. 

Thanks


----------



## joy.verma

Yes it is confusing. In one pdf document it is stated that do not send email and in other pdf it is stated that we have to send an email to co. Sending an email is not generally required as providing the information via immiaccount is the best recommended way. Do press information provided button after submitting the Docs. 


nhat1811 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just submitted all requested documents as the CO contact send me through email. And I clicked on the button in my account to notify that I have all information provided. Do I need to reply to CO email about that ?. Cause in the email they said that "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount." but in the pdf it said that I have to response in writing to the CO.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bvinayb

nhat1811 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just submitted all requested documents as the CO contact send me through email. And I clicked on the button in my account to notify that I have all information provided. Do I need to reply to CO email about that ?. Cause in the email they said that "Do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount." but in the pdf it said that I have to response in writing to the CO.
> 
> Thanks


Personally, I emailed them after uploading the docs. Technically you don't have to email them as uploading the documents on immiAccount should have already notified them.

I did it because I was extremely desperate


----------



## abcbog

Hello guys,
Where are you brother Sultan? Since a long time, I didn't see any post from yours. I hope everything is going well with you.


----------



## arnav12

abcbog said:


> Hello guys,
> Where are you brother Sultan? Since a long time, I didn't see any post from yours. I hope everything is going well with you.




I think he was telling to go Australia in march might be he will be busy in relocation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natakhoo

jtsl9 said:


> natakhoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here but I need some guidance/advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through agent to apply for migration to Australia and EOI was submitted by November 2016 back then but up to today no news. Does that mean that I stand no chance to receive an EOI invitation? I applied under Marketing Specialist with 65 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me by giving advice?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marketing Specialist is a tough skill set to get an invite. But that does not mean you will not get an invite. May I know if you are going for NSW state sponsor?
> I actually just got my PR in September 2016 since I began the process back in March 2013. I have been waiting for an invite each time the fiscal year comes around. Each time no news and I stuck gold a year ago and it has been smooth sailing after the EOI been picked up. I also applied under Marketing Specialist with 7 years work experience.
> All you can do now is be patient and keep look out to improve your points either by securing next tier of points for English test.
> You are more than welcome to PM should you have additional queries
> All the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks so much jtsl9. I wanted to pm you but I think the system does not allow me to do so because I'm new?


----------



## rvd

natakhoo said:


> Thanks so much jtsl9. I wanted to pm you but I think the system does not allow me to do so because I'm new?


You can do after posting minimum 5 queries I believe..


----------



## AIMS17

Were there any Grants today ?


----------



## Mitul Patel

sarikakhurana said:


> Were there any Grants today ?


I guess....DIBP is on vacation again...
 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for Grant*



Mitul Patel said:


> I also applied on 19 October. No verification yet. And still waiting for any update. Adelaide or Brisbane team,?
> Mine is Adelaide.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hello Aus1984, Mitul Patel,

I have also lodged VISA on 19th October. Immi status is Received since day 1. No update so far. No employment verification either. Waiting is killing.....
Now, thinking to put it on hold due to Wife's Pregnancy and Airlines rules for expectant mothers.
Sultan, Rohit can you please suggest what is the procedure to do that?


----------



## vikaschandra

abcbog said:


> Hello guys,
> Where are you brother Sultan? Since a long time, I didn't see any post from yours. I hope everything is going well with you.


All well with Sultan.. he is just on short break hopefully he would return soon


----------



## joy.verma

Hahaha Yes it seems like. No much activity is seen from past many days.. 



Mitul Patel said:


> I guess....DIBP is on vacation again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> I guess....DIBP is on vacation again...
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




6 grants were reported 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Thats good to know.

Please tell us your source of information. As on myimmitracker there are 4 specified. 3 in 189 and 1 in 190.



andreyx108b said:


> 6 grants were reported
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

joy.verma said:


> Thats good to know.
> 
> Please tell us your source of information. As on myimmitracker there are 4 specified. 3 in 189 and 1 in 190.




It was actually 5 sorry. 1 sc190 and 4 sc189.


----------



## MNG2020

vikaschandra said:


> All well with Sultan.. he is just on short break hopefully he would return soon




Dear all AFAIK Sultan in Perth now. All the best for all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

Since morning 3 grants are noticed in visa 189. (as per immitracker) 

I hope the day remains the same and we see the grants raining under visa 190 too...


----------



## Mbhasin

Reminder to all 190 VIC applicants ,

Just now i received an email from Skilled and Business Migration Program asking an update of DIBP status , i almost forgot to update them after visa grant 



Those who have received and have logged the VISA application are required to inform Vic about the process and send email with Visa transaction number , as this is also the part of application ,following is mentioned in the invitation email received from VIS SS

" We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by DIBP to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number."


----------



## incarnated

Hey guys, I paid the fee on 20jan, co contacted 31st jan for medical and pcc. Now problem is that I mentioned one city (Islamabad) in my address and all other forms (80,1221) but the locality falls in another city(rawalpindi) in terms of police jurisdiction area. So basically the address should be in second city, even though the utility bills etc. Suggest otherwise. So I got pcc from rawalpindi, and mentioned the reason in the email when I submitted the documents on 20 feb. Should I submit change of circumstances form? Or should I wait till co asks for it?

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

Mbhasin said:


> Reminder to all 190 VIC applicants ,
> 
> Just now i received an email from Skilled and Business Migration Program asking an update of DIBP status , i almost forgot to update them after visa grant
> 
> 
> 
> Those who have received and have logged the VISA application are required to inform Vic about the process and send email with Visa transaction number , as this is also the part of application ,following is mentioned in the invitation email received from VIS SS
> 
> " We request that you advise us when you have been formally invited by DIBP to make a visa application, and also when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number."


Hi,

Do we inform them on email id - [email protected]
or is there any other ID to inform?


----------



## Mbhasin

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we inform them on email id - [email protected]
> or is there any other ID to inform?


yes same " [email protected]"


----------



## Lady$Bird

joy.verma said:


> Since morning 3 grants are noticed in visa 189. (as per immitracker)
> 
> I hope the day remains the same and we see the grants raining under visa 190 too...


Looks like the rain is only on 189 side. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

You are right. Nothing much happening with 190.



Lady$Bird said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since morning 3 grants are noticed in visa 189. (as per immitracker)
> 
> I hope the day remains the same and we see the grants raining under visa 190 too...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the rain is only on 189 side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Aus1984

jatinders said:


> Hello Aus1984, Mitul Patel,
> 
> I have also lodged VISA on 19th October. Immi status is Received since day 1. No update so far. No employment verification either. Waiting is killing.....
> Now, thinking to put it on hold due to Wife's Pregnancy and Airlines rules for expectant mothers.
> Sultan, Rohit can you please suggest what is the procedure to do that?


Hi, Mitul Patel.. Same they respond to me that its under routine checks.. I don't know which type of checks are..really th wait id killing...Hope we all will get grant soon


----------



## ibbz87

guys do we need to inform south australian govt ir any other department about our visa grant etc?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dheeraj81

ibbz87 said:


> guys do we need to inform south australian govt ir any other department about our visa grant etc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


You have to inform the sponsoring state, about your travel details to state and out of state.. You would have received the 190 invitation/approval email from state which has all the email id and other details..


----------



## Brane

Last week was a very dry period for SC 190 grants it seems... Is this a sign of quota reaching its limit? 🤔🤔


----------



## Lady$Bird

Brane said:


> Last week was a very dry period for SC 190 grants it seems... Is this a sign of quota reaching its limit? 🤔🤔


Thats scary. I wish it doesn't come to that. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

Brane said:


> Last week was a very dry period for SC 190 grants it seems... Is this a sign of quota reaching its limit?




Quota reaching limits in all anzco codes ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Guys, if quota is reach it will affect both 189 and 190, not 190 alone. Let's postpone the quota reach speculation until April or May end. Even if quota is reach they will issue visa post July 2017, it will not end in rejection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> Guys, if quota is reach it will affect both 189 and 190, not 190 alone. Let's postpone the quota reach speculation until April or May end. Even if quota is reach they will issue visa post July 2017, it will not end in rejection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


The problem is not about getting a rejection. After waiting for 4 months, if the quota gets over, that means till July there is no hope. Now, at least everyday we wake up with a hope that we will get it any time. But if quota gets over that wait is going to be 8 months or more.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

Lady$Bird said:


> The problem is not about getting a rejection. After waiting for 4 months, if the quota gets over, that means till July there is no hope. Now, at least everyday we wake up with a hope that we will get it any time. But if quota gets over that wait is going to be 8 months or more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




Im past my 4 months now. The wait is so frustrating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YankeeD

Lady$Bird said:


> The problem is not about getting a rejection. After waiting for 4 months, if the quota gets over, that means till July there is no hope. Now, at least everyday we wake up with a hope that we will get it any time. But if quota gets over that wait is going to be 8 months or more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




Im past my 4 months now. The wait is so frustrating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

I agree no point speculating.and in any case 13 March is around the corner. Hope the new processing times will give a clearer insight on waiting period.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mitul Patel said:


> I think its not about new processing times rather just they will withdraw the said limit of 90 days. Its more scary now as u won't be able to poke them.
> Its my guess..lets c on 13 March.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Postponed to 14th March.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> The problem is not about getting a rejection. After waiting for 4 months, if the quota gets over, that means till July there is no hope. Now, at least everyday we wake up with a hope that we will get it any time. But if quota gets over that wait is going to be 8 months or more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




We should actually come out of this "waiting". 

If DIBP emails me that, they will process my application in 2018, I have to accept it, there is no other way that I can force them. Unwanted worry will put myself into big time stress. 

It's so easy to say, however, it's not that difficult to come out of this wait game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

hari_it_ram said:


> We should actually come out of this "waiting".
> 
> If DIBP emails me that, they will process my application in 2018, I have to accept it, there is no other way that I can force them. Unwanted worry will put myself into big time stress.
> 
> It's so easy to say, however, it's not that difficult to come out of this wait game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Agreed. Waiting is always painful not just for our PR but in any other scenario. We only follow this forum for grants but there are much more applicants than we know. I would suggest not to focus on visa grants. I know it's easily said than done but trust me, results are fruitful... All the best and let's be patient!!


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

What's on march 14?


----------



## planetvibhor

I lodged application on 27th Feb. Till now there is no CO assignment. 

My question here is, that do dibp keep doing assessment and checks on the case before Co assignment, or first Co will be assigned and then the case processing begin??


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi Everyone,

I've submitted my EOI for NSW 190 visa on 30-Dec-2016, till now I didn't get anything, nothing at all, not even an acknowledgment. I don't know If I'm missing out something here, since Victoria State required submitting an application on their website (which got rejected later on). 
I've counted the number of weeks and it's been almost 11 weeks since the day I submitted the EOI. In NSW website, it says that it takes around 12 weeks, but It's really strange that I didn't get any feedback/acknowledgment till now!
my details are mentioned in the signature below.

Thoughts?


----------



## Diyaeldin

Hi Everyone,

I've submitted my EOI for NSW 190 visa on 30-Dec-2016, till now I didn't get anything, nothing at all, not even an acknowledgment. I don't know If I'm missing out something here, since Victoria State required submitting an application on their website (which got rejected later on). 
I've counted the number of weeks and it's been almost 11 weeks since the day I submitted the EOI. In NSW website, it says that it takes around 12 weeks, but It's really strange that I didn't get any feedback/acknowledgment till now!
my details are mentioned in the signature below.

Thoughts?


----------



## chamomilesix

Diyaeldin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI for NSW 190 visa on 30-Dec-2016, till now I didn't get anything, nothing at all, not even an acknowledgment. I don't know If I'm missing out something here, since Victoria State required submitting an application on their website (which got rejected later on).
> I've counted the number of weeks and it's been almost 11 weeks since the day I submitted the EOI. In NSW website, it says that it takes around 12 weeks, but It's really strange that I didn't get any feedback/acknowledgment till now!
> my details are mentioned in the signature below.
> 
> Thoughts?


You won't get acknowledgement from submitting EOI to NSW. The only time they will contact you after lodging an EOi, is when you received an invitation from them. 12 weeks is the processing time for nomination approval, which you will have to do once you received an invitation. At the moment, you are still waiting for invitation, so you there is not time frame for waiting period. Some people get their invitation in 2 days and some has to wait few months.


----------



## Panch

*First Entry to Australia with SN 190 visa activation*

Dear All,
Please clarify me the below on the SN190 visa,
My Visa has been approved by November 2016, and I'm looking to make my first entry to Australia in order to activate it. My Visa has been sponsored by QLD but I would like to make my first entry to NSW as my friend is living there. I would return back after a week of time and then I would permanently move to QLD by this year (2017) end.

Will it have any impact on my visa?
Can I activate centre link and medicare?

Please suggest.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Panch said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please clarify me the below on the SN190 visa,
> 
> My Visa has been approved by November 2016, and I'm looking to make my first entry to Australia in order to activate it. My Visa has been sponsored by QLD but I would like to make my first entry to NSW as my friend is living there. I would return back after a week of time and then I would permanently move to QLD by this year (2017) end.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it have any impact on my visa?
> 
> Can I activate centre link and medicare?
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest.




No problem in this case if you make your entry in NSW. I believe many start activating center link, Medicare and bank account when they make permanent move and that seems to make sense by some extend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## ManiSG

Hi,
When I should press information provided button in case of medicals 
When done with medicals in clinic?
Or wait for couple of days so clinic uploads results and once it appear then ?


----------



## jer2911

My family and I have done our medicals and as per the clinic, they have sent the results and it was all ok. On the eMedical site, my wife & child results were sent to DIBP, but mine is incomplete with a new requirement (504 Posteroanterior (PA) chest x-ray) which was initially not requested. 

Did anyone of you had or know any similar issues? I am kind of bothered on what this means. I don't have any history of TB nor any contact with anyone that does have. I checked with the clinic and they said that they have uploaded everything and they also find it strange having this new request from DIBP. 

Thank you in advance for your kind inputs.


----------



## ausguy11

U should wait for the message - Clearance provided 


Till the time "EXAMINATION IN PROGRESS" is coming u can not press IP button as CO will not be able to find medical report in DIBP database




ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> When I should press information provided button in case of medicals
> When done with medicals in clinic?
> Or wait for couple of days so clinic uploads results and once it appear then ?


----------



## bvinayb

Panch said:


> Dear All,
> Please clarify me the below on the SN190 visa,
> My Visa has been approved by November 2016, and I'm looking to make my first entry to Australia in order to activate it. My Visa has been sponsored by QLD but I would like to make my first entry to NSW as my friend is living there. I would return back after a week of time and then I would permanently move to QLD by this year (2017) end.
> 
> Will it have any impact on my visa?
> Can I activate centre link and medicare?
> 
> Please suggest.


Visa can be activated from any port in Australia. Reg Medicare I would reckon you do it once you are in QLD as you will need to give Postal address from them to send you the medicare card.


----------



## ManiSG

ausguy11 said:


> U should wait for the message - Clearance provided
> 
> 
> Till the time "EXAMINATION IN PROGRESS" is coming u can not press IP button as CO will not be able to find medical report in DIBP database


Thanks AusGuy, noted.


----------



## andreyx108b

ManiSG said:


> Hi,
> When I should press information provided button in case of medicals
> When done with medicals in clinic?
> Or wait for couple of days so clinic uploads results and once it appear then ?




You can do immediately- it will take clinic 2-10 days to upload the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

Is Adelaide office not working today?

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/public-holidays-australia

It mentions 13th March is non-national public holiday. But it also mentions that Service centres are open. So little unsure


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Hi
Where we can check that 13 march update regarding new processing times

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Where we can check that 13 march update regarding new processing times
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


It is postponed to 14th march 2017. I hope it should be in DIBP site.


----------



## BulletAK

rvd said:


> It is postponed to 14th march 2017. I hope it should be in DIBP site.


Can you share the source of this information? Thanks


----------



## rvd

BulletAK said:


> Can you share the source of this information? Thanks


https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx


----------



## andreyx108b

Moneyjheeta said:


> Hi
> Where we can check that 13 march update regarding new processing times
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




It will be published tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Dears,
I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
· Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
· Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
· His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
· Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
· Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
· Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
· Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
· Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No

Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
"Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."

Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?


----------



## FatherOfNest

Hello Everyone,

went for medicals on Oct 28 2016, my daughter's medical was reffered pending further investigations and they asked to go for a sputum culture test which takes 8 weeks of time to get the result. Went ahead and lodged visa on Nov 28 2016. CO was allocated on Jan 5th 2017 and in the Immi Commence email my daughters case was noted by the CO. My daughter got all clear after a repeat chest x-ray and pulmonologist consultation on Feb 25 2017.

my question is, since i received the Immi Commence email on Jan 5th, would they have started processing my case or would they have waited for my daughter's health clearance to start any assessment?... anyway the status still shows "Received"


----------



## planetvibhor

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?


Hi. What documents did you provide in your application for this job?


----------



## abcbog

FatherOfNest said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> went for medicals on Oct 28 2016, my daughter's medical was reffered pending further investigations and they asked to go for a sputum culture test which takes 8 weeks of time to get the result. Went ahead and lodged visa on Nov 28 2016. CO was allocated on Jan 5th 2017 and in the Immi Commence email my daughter's case was noted by the CO. My daughter got all clear after a repeat chest x-ray and pulmonologist consultation on Feb 25 2017.
> 
> my question is, since i received the Immi Commence email on Jan 5th, would they have started processing my case or would they have waited for my daughter's health clearance to start any assessment?... anyway the status still shows "Received"


What is the status of your daughter's medical status, is it 'no action required'?


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?





planetvibhor said:


> Hi. What documents did you provide in your application for this job?


I have submitted the payslips and experience certificate, on first of Feb. I have submitted another experience certificate due to changing the address of the company.


----------



## planetvibhor

abcbog said:


> abcbog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? ? 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. ? He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planetvibhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. What documents did you provide in your application for this job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have submitted the payslips and experience certificate, on first of Feb. I have submitted another experience certificate due to changing the address of the company.
Click to expand...

Dibp contacted your employer on 25th Jan. What were the documents that you provided originally with your visa submission application? You provided pay slips on 1st Feb, after dibp contacted your employer?

Did you provide any document with original visa application?


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?





planetvibhor said:


> Hi. What documents did you provide in your application for this job?





planetvibhor said:


> Dibp contacted your employer on 25th Jan. What were the documents that you provided originally with your visa submission application? You provided pay slips on 1st Feb, after dibp contacted your employer?
> 
> Did you provide any document with original visa application?


On the beginning, I have submitted payslips that covering the working interval and an experience certificate signed by the team leader, so HR mentioned on the reply, the referee is not authorised for signatory. On the other hand, I have submitted a new experience certificate from the company which already issued by the authorised persons on 2 Feb. 2017, and that what the HR sent for the DIBP today.


----------



## FatherOfNest

abcbog said:


> What is the status of your daughter's medical status, is it 'no action required'?


Yes, its "No Action required"


----------



## worldking

abcbog said:


> On the beginning, I have submitted payslips that covering the working interval and an experience certificate signed by the team leader, so HR mentioned on the reply, the referee is not authorised for signatory. On the other hand, I have submitted a new experience certificate from the company which already issued by the authorised persons on 2 Feb. 2017, and that what the HR sent for the DIBP today.




Is it ...,DIBP sent Emil to your HR including attached with that company reference letter ? Or just DIBP sent email thru questions only ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

FatherOfNest said:


> Yes, its "No Action required"


I think that means everything is OK for your daughter's medical and it has been cleared now. But what was the status before that? can you tell me.?


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?





worldking said:


> Is it ...,DIBP sent Emil to your HR including attached with that company reference letter ? Or just DIBP sent email thru questions only ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, DIBP sent Email with the submitted experience certificate. The officer from Dubai called the company and they transferred the call to the HR. after discussion and introduction, he sent the company an email containing the reference letter and the questions as in my post.


----------



## Bubann

Viveknagpal said:


> 10 months completed today since date of lodging...........:unamused:


Did u got ur grant and when


----------



## joy.verma

So the day is finally here, we all have been waiting for it. March 14 to check the new processing time as mentioned in the below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx

But what is the link to check it. I do not see any update till now...


----------



## joy.verma

So the day is finally here, we all have been waiting for it. March 14 to check the new processing time as mentioned in the below link:

https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx

But what is the link to check it. I do not see any update till now...


----------



## santoshjhawar

Hi there,
I have been going through the information in this forum and its really helpful/understandable in terms of process or individual scenarios. I have recently applied for 189 and 190 visa. Just wondering if you can let me know rough timelines to for invitations with current trends ongoing. 

Here is my points breakdown: 
Age: 30, Education: 15 (BE in computer science), Work Experience: 5 (after ACS +ve assessment and deduction of first 2 years of work experience), Occupation code: 263112 (Developer Programmer). PTE - 10 (S:81, W:87, R: 74, L:75)

EOI for 189 - 07/02/2017 = 60 Points
EOI for 190(NSW) - 07/02/2017 (60 +5(ss)) =65 Points

I am currently working in Sydney with 457 visa (employer sponsored)..


----------



## santoshjhawar

Hi there,
I am new to the forum and would need some guidance please. 
I have been going through the information in this forum and its really helpful/understandable in terms of process or individual scenarios. I have recently applied for 189 and 190 visa. Just wondering if you can let me know rough timelines to for invitations with current trends ongoing. 

Here is my points breakdown: 
Age: 30, Education: 15 (BE in computer science), Work Experience: 5 (after ACS +ve assessment and deduction of first 2 years of work experience), Occupation code: 263112 (Developer Programmer). PTE - 10 (S:81, W:87, R: 74, L:75)

EOI for 189 - 07/02/2017 = 60 Points
EOI for 190(NSW) - 07/02/2017 (60 +5(ss)) =65 Points

I am currently working in Sydney with 457 visa (employer sponsored)..


----------



## planetvibhor

I just got a mail from GSM Brisbane. He asked for my pcc and medical. But in case of my wife, he asked for medical and Australian Federal Police (AFP) National clearance certificate. Now, i believed this is required when the person has stayed in Australia for a period of 12 months. But my wife or me have never been to Australia. 

What should I do?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Official Day time is about to finish. DIBP has already postponed timeline once and till now no update. More than this, What else we can expect about our visa timelines from DIBP !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

FatherOfNest said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> went for medicals on Oct 28 2016, my daughter's medical was reffered pending further investigations and they asked to go for a sputum culture test which takes 8 weeks of time to get the result. Went ahead and lodged visa on Nov 28 2016. CO was allocated on Jan 5th 2017 and in the Immi Commence email my daughters case was noted by the CO. My daughter got all clear after a repeat chest x-ray and pulmonologist consultation on Feb 25 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> my question is, since i received the Immi Commence email on Jan 5th, would they have started processing my case or would they have waited for my daughter's health clearance to start any assessment?... anyway the status still shows "Received"




The details should have came up quite quickly - so i assume they are processing your case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mclight

Finally the grand is here 14 March 2017 Team brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

joy.verma said:


> So the day is finally here, we all have been waiting for it. March 14 to check the new processing time as mentioned in the below link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/News/Pages/global-visa-and-citizenship-processing-times.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the link to check it. I do not see any update till now...




It says clearly 3 months for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

mclight said:


> Finally the grand is here 14 March 2017 Team brisbane


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats, your timeline please.



mclight said:


> Finally the grand is here 14 March 2017 Team brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

mclight said:


> Finally the grand is here 14 March 2017 Team brisbane


Congrats!


----------



## FatherOfNest

abcbog said:


> I think that means everything is OK for your daughter's medical and it has been cleared now. But what was the status before that? can you tell me.?


The status is "Received" from the day I lodged visa.


----------



## FatherOfNest

andreyx108b said:


> The details should have came up quite quickly - so i assume they are processing your case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wish so. Thank you


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?


Dears,
please share your experience and thoughts regarding this issue.


----------



## joy.verma

Here is the link to updated processing time. And time has increased for visa 190...


http://www.border.gov.au/about/acce...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Brane

joy.verma said:


> Here is the link to updated processing time. And time has increased for visa 190...
> 
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


Thanks.. Its 4 months for 75% of applications and 7 months for 90% applications for SC 190 &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## rvd

Brane said:


> Thanks.. Its 4 months for 75% of applications and 7 months for 90% applications for SC 190 ��


So with that Applicants should not try to contact DIBP for at least until 7 months from Visa lodge.


----------



## ManiSG

Brane said:


> Thanks.. Its 4 months for 75% of applications and 7 months for 90% applications for SC 190 ��


My application already 6+ months but still less then 7 months hopefully I won't end up in remaining 10 %


----------



## Lady$Bird

joy.verma said:


> Here is the link to updated processing time. And time has increased for visa 190...
> 
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times


As expected, we can't poke them anymore. We will have to wait clueless for 7 months before we can ask for updates.


----------



## Lady$Bird

ManiSG said:


> My application already 6+ months but still less then 7 months hopefully I won't end up in remaining 10 %


Hoping for the same. From the history, I always end up in the minority bucket


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys this info has been available for at least 12 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

i personally feel they should provide detailed information regarding the exact stage where the application is such as security checks, employment verification etc on immiaccount rather than just revising the timelines


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> Guys this info has been available for at least 12 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Page shows : Last Updated 14 Mar 17

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> i personally feel they should provide detailed information regarding the exact stage where the application is such as security checks, employment verification etc on immiaccount rather than just revising the timelines




And allow everyone to constantly nag them.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Page shows : Last Updated 14 Mar 17
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




This stats is available on other resources - only DIBP published it today. They did not publish anything new. Just removed SLAs.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

Lady$Bird said:


> Hoping for the same. From the history, I always end up in the minority bucket


We also need to take into account that these timelines apply for the fully completed applications. The irony is we always think our application is complete until CO contacts for something.


----------



## Brane

andreyx108b said:


> And allow everyone to constantly nag them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahahah... My suggestion was more "client friendly" than "immigration friendly"... 

Now we can only hope that our applications fall in the 75% bucket.


----------



## andreyx108b

bvinayb said:


> We also need to take into account that these timelines apply for the fully completed applications. The irony is we always think our application is complete until CO contacts for something.




Exactly. However, we all know what needs to be submitted to avoid CO contact - but many prefer to upload docs once they are requested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

bvinayb said:


> We also need to take into account that these timelines apply for the fully completed applications. The irony is we always think our application is complete until CO contacts for something.


We upload all the documents mentioned in their checklist. Until they contact, how do we know that if something is missing or incomplete in our application? I would have been okay if they at least contact for additional info or make some kind of communication. Once they request for additional info, and after we provide it, there is generally no update on our application. We dont know what is happening, if there is any other docs required or if they have even reviewed our application after that.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?


Just pushing my post up.


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Just pushing my post up.


I did not see anything to panic at this moment since your HR has already responded with your the document, which you uploaded on immi account; however if you want you can call DIBP Dubai to check the status on employment verification on +97144087500. Not sure about the outcome but this is the maximum can be done at this moment, I feel.

Try to call sharp by 9.30 AM Dubai Time.

All the best.


----------



## abcbog

rvd said:


> I did not see anything to panic at this moment since your HR has already responded with your the document, which you uploaded on immi account; however if you want you can call DIBP Dubai to check the status on employment verification on +97144087500. Not sure about the outcome but this is the maximum can be done at this moment, I feel.
> 
> Try to call sharp by 9.30 AM Dubai Time.
> 
> All the best.


My point is, now more than one month from this communication and now show from the CO regarding my case. Is that normal? And in case of negative feedback due to the referee is not authorised to sign the letter in behalf od the company, the CO will contact me.


----------



## bvinayb

Lady$Bird said:


> We upload all the documents mentioned in their checklist. Until they contact, how do we know that if something is missing or incomplete in our application? I would have been okay if they at least contact for additional info or make some kind of communication. Once they request for additional info, and after we provide it, there is generally no update on our application. We dont know what is happening, if there is any other docs required or if they have even reviewed our application after that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


This is the irony we don't know what is missing even if we have uploaded all the required documents upfront. for e.g. I had loaded all my docs upfront but CO contacted me to reissue PCC for me and my wife even though the PCC was just 4-5 months.


----------



## bvinayb

abcbog said:


> My point is, now more than one month from this communication and now show from the CO regarding my case. Is that normal? And in case of negative feedback due to the referee is not authorised to sign the letter in behalf od the company, the CO will contact me.


The CO should contact you if they require any more documents for verification.


----------



## abcbog

bvinayb said:


> The CO should contact you if they require any more documents for verification.


Now it is about 45 days from the HR reply, that means everything OK or CO might contact later. I have a complicated situation as my wife is pregnant, and it seems that DIBP do not put my case on hold. I am afraid of getting my grant at the time that she cannot travel due to pregnancy.


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Now it is about 45 days from the HR reply, that means everything OK or CO might contact later. I have a complicated situation as my wife is pregnant, and it seems that DIBP do not put my case on hold. I am afraid of getting my grant at the time that she cannot travel due to pregnancy.


Yes you are right on first point. Regarding your wife's medical status you can request to your CO to put on hold until delivery. Post delivery you can add child so that process will be completed for all. There are many in this forum who did this. Wait for their suggestions.


----------



## planetvibhor

While applying for Visa application, I uploaded all the documents. Only PCC and Medical was pending. Now CO Brisbane has asked me to upload PCC and Medicals.

Does that mean that the complete case is OK. Or does the employment verification and other checks happens after PCC and Medical submission?


----------



## rvd

planetvibhor said:


> While applying for Visa application, I uploaded all the documents. Only PCC and Medical was pending. Now CO Brisbane has asked me to upload PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Does that mean that the complete case is OK. Or does the employment verification and other checks happens after PCC and Medical submission?


It can be either way nothing can be predicted at this moment.


----------



## abcbog

planetvibhor said:


> While applying for Visa application, I uploaded all the documents. Only PCC and Medical was pending. Now CO Brisbane has asked me to upload PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Does that mean that the complete case is OK. Or does the employment verification and other checks happens after PCC and Medical submission?


In my case, CO contacts me on 14 December asking about some other document, and the employment verification is done on 25 January.
So it depends on the CO.


----------



## bvinayb

abcbog said:


> Now it is about 45 days from the HR reply, that means everything OK or CO might contact later. I have a complicated situation as my wife is pregnant, and it seems that DIBP do not put my case on hold. I am afraid of getting my grant at the time that she cannot travel due to pregnancy.


To be honest, we can't say if the CO will contact again or not and also about when the decision will be made. I am not sure if you have emailed them to put your case on hold due to your's wife pregnancy. 
I was in the similar situation but lucky to get the grant early so that my wife can travel while she is pregnant. I can speak about my case here:
1. If I had got grant late i.e. where my wife couldn't travel then the plan was just to validate the Visas for both of us and come back and apply for the newborn. 
2. If I had not got grant till the 8th month of pregnancy I would have asked to put the case on hold and then add the child on to it.

My advice is to discuss with Mara agent for other possibilities and also not worrying about grant or CO contact but planning the further stages like if you have a child after grant or before grant. This will save you a lot of stress. As there is no point taking stress about the decision as long as all the documents are legit just sit back and enjoy the time with your wife.


----------



## abcbog

bvinayb said:


> To be honest, we can't say if the CO will contact again or not and also about when the decision will be made. I am not sure if you have emailed them to put your case on hold due to your's wife pregnancy.
> I was in the similar situation but lucky to get the grant early so that my wife can travel while she is pregnant. I can speak about my case here:
> 1. If I had got grant late i.e. where my wife couldn't travel then the plan was just to validate the Visas for both of us and come back and apply for the newborn.
> 2. If I had not got grant till the 8th month of pregnancy I would have asked to put the case on hold and then add the child on to it.
> 
> My advice is to discuss with Mara agent for other possibilities and also not worrying about grant or CO contact but planning the further stages like if you have a child after grant or before grant. This will save you a lot of stress. As there is no point taking stress about the decision as long as all the documents are legit just sit back and enjoy the time with your wife.


Thanks for your motivational words brother :tea:.


----------



## palz

How long does it take for DIBP to issue grant after positive employment verification? I understand that for anything they take about 8 to 12 weeks. I'm just wondering as employment verification happened after 4 months of lodgement,do they still take about 8 to 12 weeks? Do DIBP also check employers where we don't claim points? I understand they do check current employers even if we don't claim points just to check for the roles. Having claimed 5 points with only my current employer, do they still check on my previous employers for which I did not claim points as it was deducted by ACS?


----------



## andreyx108b

palz said:


> How long does it take for DIBP to issue grant after positive employment verification? I understand that for anything they take about 8 to 12 weeks. I'm just wondering as employment verification happened after 4 months of lodgement,do they still take about 8 to 12 weeks? Do DIBP also check employers where we don't claim points? I understand they do check current employers even if we don't claim points just to check for the roles. Having claimed 5 points with only my current employer, do they still check on my previous employers for which I did not claim points as it was deducted by ACS?




It usually takes longer than 12 weeks after verification based on my observations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

Originally Posted by abcbog View Post
Dears,
I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
· Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
· Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
· His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
· Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
· Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
· Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
· Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
· Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No

Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
"Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."

Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?



abcbog said:


> Just pushing my post up.


Almost same thing happened to me they contacted my HR initially in FEB, actually my manager singed the letter for me & HR got angry that he is not authorised to sign but after our perusal to higher management they replied on 14th FEB ..
its one month now I am also thinking to call Dubai AUS Consulate but my agent forbade me to call , I think there is no harm in calling just to confirm that receive info about employment verification Seniors your opinion please ?


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

palz said:


> How long does it take for DIBP to issue grant after positive employment verification? I understand that for anything they take about 8 to 12 weeks. I'm just wondering as employment verification happened after 4 months of lodgement,do they still take about 8 to 12 weeks? Do DIBP also check employers where we don't claim points? I understand they do check current employers even if we don't claim points just to check for the roles. Having claimed 5 points with only my current employer, do they still check on my previous employers for which I did not claim points as it was deducted by ACS?


Please keep me posted on the answer for this question as I am also in the same situation.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Aus1984 said:


> Originally Posted by abcbog View Post
> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost same thing happened to me they contacted my HR initially in FEB, actually my manager singed the letter for me & HR got angry that he is not authorised to sign but after our perusal to higher management they replied on 14th FEB ..
> its one month now I am also thinking to call Dubai AUS Consulate but my agent forbade me to call , I think there is no harm in calling just to confirm that receive info about employment verification Seniors your opinion please ?


 My friend,
Just calm down and Email the DIBP. Believe me it will work InshAllah.
Secondly dnt call to embassy you will get nothing from them bcoz it is confidential matter.


----------



## Jamil Sid

abcbog said:


> Thanks for your motivational words brother :tea:.


Dear Abc Bog, I sent you PM two weeks before please check and give me answer


----------



## abcbog

Jamil Sid said:


> Dear Abc Bog, I sent you PM two weeks before please check and give me answer


Sorry for the late reply brother, I have sent you a message.


----------



## Sandyimmi

Lady$Bird said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to updated processing time. And time has increased for visa 190...
> 
> 
> Global visa and
> citizenship processing times
> 
> 
> 
> As expected, we can't poke them anymore. We will have to wait clueless for 7 months before we can ask for updates.
Click to expand...

Its 9 months for me now already..


----------



## vikaschandra

planetvibhor said:


> I just got a mail from GSM Brisbane. He asked for my pcc and medical. But in case of my wife, he asked for medical and Australian Federal Police (AFP) National clearance certificate. Now, i believed this is required when the person has stayed in Australia for a period of 12 months. But my wife or me have never been to Australia.
> 
> What should I do?


Write back to gsm.allocated explaining that you or your wife have never lived in Australia. There could be some mistake. Meanwhile also start preparing for other requirements while you wait for their confirmation


----------



## vikaschandra

Aus1984 said:


> Originally Posted by abcbog View Post
> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost same thing happened to me they contacted my HR initially in FEB, actually my manager singed the letter for me & HR got angry that he is not authorised to sign but after our perusal to higher management they replied on 14th FEB ..
> its one month now I am also thinking to call Dubai AUS Consulate but my agent forbade me to call , I think there is no harm in calling just to confirm that receive info about employment verification Seniors your opinion please ?


Not a good idea to call the AHC. If HR have sent information them why worry definitely DIBP would have received it and would work on it. Relax


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for PR*



abcbog said:


> Now it is about 45 days from the HR reply, that means everything OK or CO might contact later. I have a complicated situation as my wife is pregnant, and it seems that DIBP do not put my case on hold. I am afraid of getting my grant at the time that she cannot travel due to pregnancy.


Hello abcbog,

I have also requested to dibp via email to put my case on hold now as we are into 36 weeks which is the last limit to fly with all major airlines. What is your week now?


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for Grant*



bvinayb said:


> To be honest, we can't say if the CO will contact again or not and also about when the decision will be made. I am not sure if you have emailed them to put your case on hold due to your's wife pregnancy.
> I was in the similar situation but lucky to get the grant early so that my wife can travel while she is pregnant. I can speak about my case here:
> 1. If I had got grant late i.e. where my wife couldn't travel then the plan was just to validate the Visas for both of us and come back and apply for the newborn.
> 2. If I had not got grant till the 8th month of pregnancy I would have asked to put the case on hold and then add the child on to it.
> 
> My advice is to discuss with Mara agent for other possibilities and also not worrying about grant or CO contact but planning the further stages like if you have a child after grant or before grant. This will save you a lot of stress. As there is no point taking stress about the decision as long as all the documents are legit just sit back and enjoy the time with your wife.




Hello bvinayb,

After waited so long with hope, I also requested to dibp to put my case on hold now but no reply or update yet.


----------



## abcbog

We have reached week number 20 now. Still I have time, pray for me guys.


jatinders said:


> abcbog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is about 45 days from the HR reply, that means everything OK or CO might contact later. I have a complicated situation as my wife is pregnant, and it seems that DIBP do not put my case on hold. I am afraid of getting my grant at the time that she cannot travel due to pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello abcbog,
> 
> I have also requested to dibp via email to put my case on hold now as we are into 36 weeks which is the last limit to fly with all major airlines. What is your week now?
Click to expand...


----------



## abcbog

Wish you all the best.


jatinders said:


> bvinayb said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, we can't say if the CO will contact again or not and also about when the decision will be made. I am not sure if you have emailed them to put your case on hold due to your's wife pregnancy.
> I was in the similar situation but lucky to get the grant early so that my wife can travel while she is pregnant. I can speak about my case here:
> 1. If I had got grant late i.e. where my wife couldn't travel then the plan was just to validate the Visas for both of us and come back and apply for the newborn.
> 2. If I had not got grant till the 8th month of pregnancy I would have asked to put the case on hold and then add the child on to it.
> 
> My advice is to discuss with Mara agent for other possibilities and also not worrying about grant or CO contact but planning the further stages like if you have a child after grant or before grant. This will save you a lot of stress. As there is no point taking stress about the decision as long as all the documents are legit just sit back and enjoy the time with your wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello bvinayb,
> 
> After waited so long with hope, I also requested to dibp to put my case on hold now but no reply or update yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

abcbog said:


> We have reached week number 20 now. Still I have time, pray for me guys.




Your prayers will be answered soon bro... hold on there  All the best !



Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mclight

hari_it_ram said:


> Congrats, your timeline please.


Thank you. God is great. i wish you all the best just be patient

14 September 2016--- EOI 190 NSW
30 September 2016---Invitation NSW
24 October 2016-------Invitation to apply for 190
1 November 2016------Visa application 190 NSW
5 November 2016------Medicals
20 November 2016-----CO contacted for me to resend selected clear documents
05 March 2017----------email send to CO to follow up on visa application
14 March 2017----------Visa Grant for me, my spouse and kid


----------



## mclight

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## naeemuaf

Congrats


----------



## goauzzie

Hello People, 

I am glad to inform you that with the Grace of Jesus I received grant for me and family.
This marks the end of the beginning of a new journey down under


----------



## joy.verma

Congratulations and have a blessed life ahead.. 

Please share your time line... 


goauzzie said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that with the Grace of Jesus I received grant for me and family.
> This marks the end of the beginning of a new journey down under


----------



## goauzzie

joy.verma said:


> Congratulations and have a blessed life ahead..
> 
> Please share your time line...



Timeline is in my signature, posting for those who are viewing in mobile.

262113 - Systems Administrator
PTE - 26-4-2016 LRSW-90,84,88,90
ACS 27-05-2016 +ve 
EOI - 27-5-2016 - 75 [70+5]
SA SS - Applied 10-July-2016
SA 190 SS - ITA 17-Aug-2016
Visa Lodge - 27 Sep-2016
Last Document uploaded - 10-Nov-2016
Grant 14-Mar-2017


----------



## Lady$Bird

goauzzie said:


> Timeline is in my signature, posting for those who are viewing in mobile.
> 
> 262113 - Systems Administrator
> PTE - 26-4-2016 LRSW-90,84,88,90
> ACS 27-05-2016 +ve
> EOI - 27-5-2016 - 75 [70+5]
> SA SS - Applied 10-July-2016
> SA 190 SS - ITA 17-Aug-2016
> Visa Lodge - 27 Sep-2016
> Last Document uploaded - 10-Nov-2016
> Grant 14-Mar-2017


Many congrats. Wish you all the best for your future.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

goauzzie said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that with the Grace of Jesus I received grant for me and family.
> This marks the end of the beginning of a new journey down under



Congrats!!!


----------



## HARINDERJEET

congrats goauzzie


----------



## rahejarajeev

goauzzie said:


> Timeline is in my signature, posting for those who are viewing in mobile.
> 
> 262113 - Systems Administrator
> PTE - 26-4-2016 LRSW-90,84,88,90
> ACS 27-05-2016 +ve
> EOI - 27-5-2016 - 75 [70+5]
> SA SS - Applied 10-July-2016
> SA 190 SS - ITA 17-Aug-2016
> Visa Lodge - 27 Sep-2016
> Last Document uploaded - 10-Nov-2016
> Grant 14-Mar-2017


Congrats Man 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Hi friends,

Is there any Industrial Engineer (or one who had applied under 2335 anzsco code) in the group.


----------



## bvinayb

jatinders said:


> Hello bvinayb,
> 
> After waited so long with hope, I also requested to dibp to put my case on hold now but no reply or update yet.


Don't worry, if you have already informed them they must have received it. Sometimes they may reply confirming the case is on hold but they are not obliged to do so. Happened with one of my colleague last year - he informed DIBP to put on hold and after his baby was born and passport was sorted he requested to add the child onto the application at that time he received a confirmation of the addition of new applicant and grant in 2-3 months time. Just make sure you have done the needful. There is also a case here Username RohitR who has requested to put his case on hold.


----------



## santoshjhawar

Hi Guys
Can you please provide me with some guidance. Just confused if reattempting pte to get 20 points is better option here or to wait.


----------



## vinodn007

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi Guys
> Can you please provide me with some guidance. Just confused if reattempting pte to get 20 points is better option here or to wait.


Having higher points is always advisable if you can spend the money for a test again.rest is your personal choice of what you want to do as others can't think on your behalf.no harm attempting again if confident to get 20 points and move ahead in queue.even if that doesnt happen you EOi is anyways in queue.


----------



## vinodn007

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi Guys
> Can you please provide me with some guidance. Just confused if reattempting pte to get 20 points is better option here or to wait.


If you are confident of 20 points in reattempt then suggest go for it.r est is your personal decision


----------



## arnav12

goauzzie said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that with the Grace of Jesus I received grant for me and family.
> This marks the end of the beginning of a new journey down under




Congrats & all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

goauzzie said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that with the Grace of Jesus I received grant for me and family.
> This marks the end of the beginning of a new journey down under


Congratulations !!

Which team?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

goauzzie said:


> timeline is in my signature, posting for those who are viewing in mobile.
> 
> 262113 - systems administrator
> pte - 26-4-2016 lrsw-90,84,88,90
> acs 27-05-2016 +ve
> eoi - 27-5-2016 - 75 [70+5]
> sa ss - applied 10-july-2016
> sa 190 ss - ita 17-aug-2016
> visa lodge - 27 sep-2016
> last document uploaded - 10-nov-2016
> grant 14-mar-2017


congratulations


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

goauzzie said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that with the Grace of Jesus I received grant for me and family.
> This marks the end of the beginning of a new journey down under




Congratulations... now important step (moving) starts ... All the best !


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numero_uno

Hello Everyone,

Want to update and ask that I received call from AHC, and it was indeed very long discussion on my roles and responsibilities throughout the companies which I have worked with, also had discussion around the tenure, salaries and Org Structure. Now the question is..in which direction I am heading to......is it a positive sign ?


----------



## rvd

numero_uno said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to update and ask that I received call from AHC, and it was indeed very long discussion on my roles and responsibilities throughout the companies which I have worked with, also had discussion around the tenure, salaries and Org Structure. Now the question is..in which direction I am heading to......is it a positive sign ?


Yes indeed it is positive sign.

Your grant is nearer.. All the best..


----------



## hari_it_ram

Indeed a good sign, many got the grant within 2 weeks from AHC call, provided they are happy.

I just have a clarification on these calls. you told that you and AHC discussed "throughout the companies which I have worked with", it means all the companies you are part or all the companies you have claimed points for? The amount of information they need is same for both claimed work exp and work exp that are not claimed?

It will be good if you can clarify. Thx.



numero_uno said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to update and ask that I received call from AHC, and it was indeed very long discussion on my roles and responsibilities throughout the companies which I have worked with, also had discussion around the tenure, salaries and Org Structure. Now the question is..in which direction I am heading to......is it a positive sign ?


----------



## ausguy11

What was the number?



numero_uno said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to update and ask that I received call from AHC, and it was indeed very long discussion on my roles and responsibilities throughout the companies which I have worked with, also had discussion around the tenure, salaries and Org Structure. Now the question is..in which direction I am heading to......is it a positive sign ?


----------



## Brane

numero_uno said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to update and ask that I received call from AHC, and it was indeed very long discussion on my roles and responsibilities throughout the companies which I have worked with, also had discussion around the tenure, salaries and Org Structure. Now the question is..in which direction I am heading to......is it a positive sign ?



Thats Good news!! 

Btw what time of the day did u get the call? and from which number?

Because it may happen that we may not be able to attend their call if we are busy with something or travelling etc...


----------



## numero_uno

hari_it_ram said:


> Indeed a good sign, many got the grant within 2 weeks from AHC call, provided they are happy.
> 
> I just have a clarification on these calls. you told that you and AHC discussed "throughout the companies which I have worked with", it means all the companies you are part or all the companies you have claimed points for? The amount of information they need is same for both claimed work exp and work exp that are not claimed?
> 
> It will be good if you can clarify. Thx.


Thanks Hari for keeping my spirit high ....they asked about all the companies with which I have worked, though ACS considered work experience only for my last company only, but irrespective of this they inquire about all the companies (i think because my roles and responsibilities were same in my earlier companies as well), rather "inquiry" would not be the best word I would say they discussed "in-depth".


----------



## Krish29

goauzzie said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that with the Grace of Jesus I received grant for me and family.
> This marks the end of the beginning of a new journey down under


Many congratulations!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## numero_uno

Brane said:


> Thats Good news!!
> 
> Btw what time of the day did u get the call? and from which number?
> 
> Because it may happen that we may not be able to attend their call if we are busy with something or travelling etc...


+91114139900 i got this call in after noon (2:30)


----------



## numero_uno

ausguy11 said:


> what was the number?


+91114139900


----------



## Jamil Sid

numero_uno said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to update and ask that I received call from AHC, and it was indeed very long discussion on my roles and responsibilities throughout the companies which I have worked with, also had discussion around the tenure, salaries and Org Structure. Now the question is..in which direction I am heading to......is it a positive sign ?


If case officer completely satisfy from your answer ,you will get your grant within a week...Otherwise they will take long time to award you a visa.
But its a positive sign means they are very near to their decision.


----------



## palz

Its very difficult to understand how they do verification. For some they call the applicant, for some they call the employer and for some they call both.


----------



## abcbog

palz said:


> Its very difficult to understand how they do verification. For some they call the applicant, for some they call the employer and for some they call both.


Totally agree with you.


----------



## hari_it_ram

numero_uno said:


> +91114139900 i got this call in after noon (2:30)




I think you missed one 9, it should be +911141399900. Can you confirm it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

numero_uno said:


> Thanks Hari for keeping my spirit high ....they asked about all the companies with which I have worked, though ACS considered work experience only for my last company only, but irrespective of this they inquire about all the companies (i think because my roles and responsibilities were same in my earlier companies as well), rather "inquiry" would not be the best word I would say they discussed "in-depth".




Thanks for the info man. All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## numero_uno

hari_it_ram said:


> I think you missed one 9, it should be +911141399900. Can you confirm it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Correct Hari I missed one 9...number is +911141399900


----------



## vikaschandra

numero_uno said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Want to update and ask that I received call from AHC, and it was indeed very long discussion on my roles and responsibilities throughout the companies which I have worked with, also had discussion around the tenure, salaries and Org Structure. Now the question is..in which direction I am heading to......is it a positive sign ?


Positive or negative would all depend on how well your discussions was and how satisfied the agents werw with this interview. But yes you have crossed one big hurdle. Best wishes with your application. Hope you get granted soon


----------



## santoshjhawar

Thanks a lot for your guidance.  it helps. I think i am leaning towards reattempting pte.


----------



## GARRY_2015

goauzzie said:


> Timeline is in my signature, posting for those who are viewing in mobile.
> 
> 262113 - Systems Administrator
> PTE - 26-4-2016 LRSW-90,84,88,90
> ACS 27-05-2016 +ve
> EOI - 27-5-2016 - 75 [70+5]
> SA SS - Applied 10-July-2016
> SA 190 SS - ITA 17-Aug-2016
> Visa Lodge - 27 Sep-2016
> Last Document uploaded - 10-Nov-2016
> Grant 14-Mar-2017


---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Congrats mate,

I m on same boat.

1. which team processed your case?
2. who is your case officer?
3. Any verification and how many points you claimed for work?
4. how many times CO contact and for what?

will be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## jv1313

hey guyz 
i have applied for 190 visa (SA) 7.5 months ago and allocated Adelaide GSM.
so for query can i send mail on 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## sam.d

vikaschandra said:


> Positive or negative would all depend on how well your discussions was and how satisfied the agents werw with this interview. But yes you have crossed one big hurdle. Best wishes with your application. Hope you get granted soon


Hi Vikas,

I have some confusions can you please clarify them:
1. Is it mandatory to add spouse name on Passport as primary applicant is my wife.
2. Can you please send me a sample of PCC Letter.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Aussie 2017

Hi this is my first post. 

Lodged visa in may 2016 ( Accountant General, NSW SS) , replied to CO on 13th Jul 2016. But after that no revert yet. Followed up twice so far with a reply that processing is on and you will be intimated.

Anyone there with the same timeline and still awaiting grant???


----------



## Sandyimmi

Aussie 2017 said:


> Hi this is my first post.
> 
> Lodged visa in may 2016 ( Accountant General, NSW SS) , replied to CO on 13th Jul 2016. But after that no revert yet. Followed up twice so far with a reply that processing is on and you will be intimated.
> 
> Anyone there with the same timeline and still awaiting grant???


Hi..applied in June 2016. Co contact on 12th July..no update so far..on call i was also told the same thing..application under process.


----------



## numero_uno

Aussie 2017 said:


> Hi this is my first post.
> 
> Lodged visa in may 2016 ( Accountant General, NSW SS) , replied to CO on 13th Jul 2016. But after that no revert yet. Followed up twice so far with a reply that processing is on and you will be intimated.
> 
> Anyone there with the same timeline and still awaiting grant???


my job code is different, however time line is same...still awaiting for grant.


----------



## mekabubu

numero_uno said:


> my job code is different, however time line is same...still awaiting for grant.


was this your first job verification or did it happen before also?


----------



## numero_uno

mekabubu said:


> was this your first job verification or did it happen before also?


first time via telephone call from AHC.


----------



## suman.rani

Please advise.What are internal and external checks and how long each check takes?


----------



## suman.rani

Yes .


----------



## joy.verma

I wonder what logic they actually follow? they say they are trying to clear backlogs but then you see them taking up newer cases instead of old one's...


----------



## Lady$Bird

numero_uno said:


> first time via telephone call from AHC.


When they call you for verification from AHC, do the ask the details of dependents as well ? Do we have to memorize their passport and employment details as well ?


----------



## hems264

Hi All,
Not sure if i am only one facing delay in my visa grant process. Would appreciate if you can share your experiences and next stages i should anticipate.

My Details are;
Occupation Civil Engg 233211 subclass190
Visa lodge 10 Oct 16

1st case officer contact 1st Nov 16. requesting Evidence of functional English of spouse, Although it was already submitted in immi account. Responded with same documents uploaded in immi account.

2nd case officer contact 19th Dec 16. notifying they are trying to contact employer for verification with no success. 
Requested evidence of employment and contact details of employer - provided next day but until today no communication/calls received from GSM adelaide to HR team.

After several reminders for updates, I received below email on 21st Feb 

UNCLASSIFIED

Thank you for your emails.

Please be advised that your application remains in process. At this time, nothing further is required from you.

You will be advised as soon as a decision is made on your application, or if we require any further information or documentation.

Your patience is appreciated.

Regards,

Megan
Position No. 1506
GSM Adelaide.


I am not sure of reason and GSM process but it is almost 5 months and i am not sure what's next and when i should expect grant.


----------



## Migara_QLD

My dear friends,

Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.

GRANTED!!!!

Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.

Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)

GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


----------



## debs118

Congratulations...

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

sam.d said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I have some confusions can you please clarify them:
> 1. Is it mandatory to add spouse name on Passport as primary applicant is my wife.
> 2. Can you please send me a sample of PCC Letter.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


1. It is not mandatory but yes it would help confirm the relationship as additional evidence 
2. Sorry I never required India PCC hence would not have sample. Though you can find some on the World wide web. Google it please


----------



## ManiSG

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


Congratulations
Our time line is same with only one day difference hopefully I will get it in next week


----------



## Mitul Patel

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

joy.verma said:


> I wonder what logic they actually follow? they say they are trying to clear backlogs but then you see them taking up newer cases instead of old one's...


Any Logic applied, it is pretty obvious that the processing of applications cannot be stopped if old cases takes long time due to extensive checks being performed hence new cases have to be taken for processing. Few days back ethical prodigy had explained why first in first out would not work. 

As you see only minimal number of cases tend to get stuck due to some major external checks rest I can see is being processed and finalized wihtout much delay.


----------



## arnav12

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> 
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> 
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> 
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> 
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> 
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017




Congrats dear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibumams

Congratulations mate !



Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


----------



## Lady$Bird

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


Many congrats. All the best for your future.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Breath

Hi everyone 

Please i urgently need your answers to my question below. 

I lodged a visa application for 190 on 03 march, 2017 sponsored by NSW. My application showing assessment in progress in my Immi-account. All documents were front-loaded at the time of application. Currently I worked for a global shipping company in Nigeria but report to a line manager based in my company regional office in Dubai. This week I received an email from my company informing that due organisational changes the company office in Dubai will be closed, also my line manager who provided a reference letter that I included in my visa application will leave the company. I am worried that if DIBP decide to verify my employment in Dubai office they won't receive any responses due to contact and emails address been closed. I have consequently requested for a new reference letter from the HR in Nigeria Office, wondering whether it is OK to inform DIBP of this this changes and also add the new reference letter to my application. Pls how will this affect my chances of receiving visa grant.


----------



## andreyx108b

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


Congrats and all the best!!!


----------



## vinodn007

Breath said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Please i urgently need your answers to my question below.
> 
> I lodged a visa application for 190 on 03 march, 2017 sponsored by NSW. My application showing assessment in progress in my Immi-account. All documents were front-loaded at the time of application. Currently I worked for a global shipping company in Nigeria but report to a line manager based in my company regional office in Dubai. This week I received an email from my company informing that due organisational changes the company office in Dubai will be closed, also my line manager who provided a reference letter that I included in my visa application will leave the company. I am worried that if DIBP decide to verify my employment in Dubai office they won't receive any responses due to contact and emails address been closed. I have consequently requested for a new reference letter from the HR in Nigeria Office, wondering whether it is OK to inform DIBP of this this changes and also add the new reference letter to my application. Pls how will this affect my chances of receiving visa grant.


You should inform of the change in circumstances and that should be fine along with the new letter.


----------



## andreyx108b

Breath said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Please i urgently need your answers to my question below.
> 
> I lodged a visa application for 190 on 03 march, 2017 sponsored by NSW. My application showing assessment in progress in my Immi-account. All documents were front-loaded at the time of application. Currently I worked for a global shipping company in Nigeria but report to a line manager based in my company regional office in Dubai. This week I received an email from my company informing that due organisational changes the company office in Dubai will be closed, also my line manager who provided a reference letter that I included in my visa application will leave the company. I am worried that if DIBP decide to verify my employment in Dubai office they won't receive any responses due to contact and emails address been closed. I have consequently requested for a new reference letter from the HR in Nigeria Office, wondering whether it is OK to inform DIBP of this this changes and also add the new reference letter to my application. Pls how will this affect my chances of receiving visa grant.


Yes, that should be fine. Just explain clearly what is happening and also attache an e-mail explaining the change. 

One thing to note - the above only is needed if you claimed points for this exp. if you did not dont bother.


----------



## aussiedream87

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017


congratulations


----------



## Aussie 2017

Congratulations??


----------



## Aussie 2017

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017



Very Happy for you . All the best for your bright future


----------



## jana1234

We had our health exam on Tuesday and my partner's and both kids status is:
'All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.'

but mine is: 
'The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment.'

What does that mean? How long is that going to take? I'm pretty sure I'm healthy.
Also, should I click the button 'Information Provided'?


----------



## nivarthiAkhila

Guys! I don't know if I need to call it heights of bad luck. I have got my Pte scores and they are: L-86;S-79;R-78;W-90. I lose 10 points just cos of scoring 78 in reading, which I can't afford to. Any suggestions other than giving it another try?


----------



## joy.verma

Thanks for your reply vikas.

Could you please provide the link to ethical prodigy as I curious to read it.




vikaschandra said:


> Any Logic applied, it is pretty obvious that the processing of applications cannot be stopped if old cases takes long time due to extensive checks being performed hence new cases have to be taken for processing. Few days back ethical prodigy had explained why first in first out would not work.
> 
> As you see only minimal number of cases tend to get stuck due to some major external checks rest I can see is being processed and finalized wihtout much delay.


----------



## iRull

Hey guys,

Haven't been very active on the forum, but just wanted to let you know that I have received the Grant. I know how stressful it is to see no updates on the application and then check the forum in hope it will happen soon. 

*ANZSCO Code:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*Applied ACS*: 13 August 2016
*Positive Assessment Result:* 23 August 2016
*IELTS:* Sep 2015, L-7.5 R-8 S-7 W-7 
*EOI (189):* 5 Sep 2016, 60 Points (Work - 5 points)
*EOI (190) NSW:* 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
*EOI (190) VIC*: 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
*VIC: Request for updated CV* - 29 Sep 2016
*Invitation VIC:* Jan 8 2017
*VISA Lodge:* Jan 15 2017
*Medicals/PCC Req:* Jan 24 2017 / Sent: 08 Feb 2017
*Grant: *Mar 17, 2017

To be honest, I wasn't expecting the entire process to take this long, but I've seen cases where it took way longer than this so I lost faith at some point.

There was a topic having a similar subject to "Visa Granted. Now what?" where it explained in detail the next steps after the grant, but I can't seem to find it again. Does anyone have a link to it or detailed info in regards to the next steps?

Thanks,
C


----------



## karthy84

iRull said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't been very active on the forum, but just wanted to let you know that I have received the Grant. I know how stressful it is to see no updates on the application and then check the forum in hope it will happen soon.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 - Software Engineer
> *Applied ACS*: 13 August 2016
> *Positive Assessment Result:* 23 August 2016
> *IELTS:* Sep 2015, L-7.5 R-8 S-7 W-7
> *EOI (189):* 5 Sep 2016, 60 Points (Work - 5 points)
> *EOI (190) NSW:* 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *EOI (190) VIC*: 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *VIC: Request for updated CV* - 29 Sep 2016
> *Invitation VIC:* Jan 8 2017
> *VISA Lodge:* Jan 15 2017
> *Medicals/PCC Req:* Jan 24 2017 / Sent: 08 Feb 2017
> *Grant: *Mar 17, 2017
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't expecting the entire process to take this long, but I've seen cases where it took way longer than this so I lost faith at some point.
> 
> There was a topic having a similar subject to "Visa Granted. Now what?" where it explained in detail the next steps after the grant, but I can't seem to find it again. Does anyone have a link to it or detailed info in regards to the next steps?
> 
> Thanks,
> C



Congratulations mate..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

iRull said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't been very active on the forum, but just wanted to let you know that I have received the Grant. I know how stressful it is to see no updates on the application and then check the forum in hope it will happen soon.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 - Software Engineer
> *Applied ACS*: 13 August 2016
> *Positive Assessment Result:* 23 August 2016
> *IELTS:* Sep 2015, L-7.5 R-8 S-7 W-7
> *EOI (189):* 5 Sep 2016, 60 Points (Work - 5 points)
> *EOI (190) NSW:* 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *EOI (190) VIC*: 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *VIC: Request for updated CV* - 29 Sep 2016
> *Invitation VIC:* Jan 8 2017
> *VISA Lodge:* Jan 15 2017
> *Medicals/PCC Req:* Jan 24 2017 / Sent: 08 Feb 2017
> *Grant: *Mar 17, 2017
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't expecting the entire process to take this long, but I've seen cases where it took way longer than this so I lost faith at some point.
> 
> There was a topic having a similar subject to "Visa Granted. Now what?" where it explained in detail the next steps after the grant, but I can't seem to find it again. Does anyone have a link to it or detailed info in regards to the next steps?
> 
> Thanks,
> C


Congratulations and best of luck.


----------



## Lady$Bird

120 days and counting...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Lady$Bird said:


> 120 days and counting...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


It is 123 days from the date of lodgment till now. Or 4 months and three days.
Let's pray for our grants :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.


----------



## goauzzie

People I have some questions regarding my validation trip.

1. I received state Sponsorship from South Australia and doubtful if I must go to Adelaide as my first port of entry or can I land anywhere in Australia. I know the answer to this is anywhere, but some people are saying that it is mandatory to land in Adelaide. Is there anyone who landed in some other state ? And was there any issue.

2. For registering and medical insurance, do we have to visit south australia or can we do it anywhere ? Assuming i go for 10 days validation trip and in the 8 th day I get sick. Would it be mandatory that I have already registered to get medical help ?


----------



## rahejarajeev

iRull said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't been very active on the forum, but just wanted to let you know that I have received the Grant. I know how stressful it is to see no updates on the application and then check the forum in hope it will happen soon.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 - Software Engineer
> *Applied ACS*: 13 August 2016
> *Positive Assessment Result:* 23 August 2016
> *IELTS:* Sep 2015, L-7.5 R-8 S-7 W-7
> *EOI (189):* 5 Sep 2016, 60 Points (Work - 5 points)
> *EOI (190) NSW:* 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *EOI (190) VIC*: 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *VIC: Request for updated CV* - 29 Sep 2016
> *Invitation VIC:* Jan 8 2017
> *VISA Lodge:* Jan 15 2017
> *Medicals/PCC Req:* Jan 24 2017 / Sent: 08 Feb 2017
> *Grant: *Mar 17, 2017
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't expecting the entire process to take this long, but I've seen cases where it took way longer than this so I lost faith at some point.
> 
> There was a topic having a similar subject to "Visa Granted. Now what?" where it explained in detail the next steps after the grant, but I can't seem to find it again. Does anyone have a link to it or detailed info in regards to the next steps?
> 
> Thanks,
> C


Hi Rull,
Congrats 👍👍
Can you please let us know :
1. Which country you belong to ?
2. Did you had a prior work experience or studied in Australia ?


----------



## arnav12

abcbog said:


> It is 123 days from the date of lodgment till now. Or 4 months and three days.
> 
> Let's pray for our grants :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.




I am very much stressed now as i am in 7th month and according to the new timelines i dont want to come in 10% category feeling helpless now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

iRull said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't been very active on the forum, but just wanted to let you know that I have received the Grant. I know how stressful it is to see no updates on the application and then check the forum in hope it will happen soon.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 - Software Engineer
> *Applied ACS*: 13 August 2016
> *Positive Assessment Result:* 23 August 2016
> *IELTS:* Sep 2015, L-7.5 R-8 S-7 W-7
> *EOI (189):* 5 Sep 2016, 60 Points (Work - 5 points)
> *EOI (190) NSW:* 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *EOI (190) VIC*: 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *VIC: Request for updated CV* - 29 Sep 2016
> *Invitation VIC:* Jan 8 2017
> *VISA Lodge:* Jan 15 2017
> *Medicals/PCC Req:* Jan 24 2017 / Sent: 08 Feb 2017
> *Grant: *Mar 17, 2017
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't expecting the entire process to take this long, but I've seen cases where it took way longer than this so I lost faith at some point.
> 
> There was a topic having a similar subject to "Visa Granted. Now what?" where it explained in detail the next steps after the grant, but I can't seem to find it again. Does anyone have a link to it or detailed info in regards to the next steps?
> 
> Thanks,
> C




Congrats mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iRull

rahejarajeev said:


> Hi Rull,
> Congrats 👍👍
> Can you please let us know :
> 1. Which country you belong to ?
> 2. Did you had a prior work experience or studied in Australia ?


Thank you.
1. I'm a Romanian citizen, but been living in United Arab Emirates for the past 4 years.
2. No prior work experience or studies in Australia. I've done my studies in Romania and my work experience is mainly in the UAE.

Regards


----------



## rahejarajeev

iRull said:


> Thank you.
> 1. I'm a Romanian citizen, but been living in United Arab Emirates for the past 4 years.
> 2. No prior work experience or studies in Australia. I've done my studies in Romania and my work experience is mainly in the UAE.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the info Rull 👍😊


----------



## Aussie 2017

iRull said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Haven't been very active on the forum, but just wanted to let you know that I have received the Grant. I know how stressful it is to see no updates on the application and then check the forum in hope it will happen soon.
> 
> *ANZSCO Code:* 261313 - Software Engineer
> *Applied ACS*: 13 August 2016
> *Positive Assessment Result:* 23 August 2016
> *IELTS:* Sep 2015, L-7.5 R-8 S-7 W-7
> *EOI (189):* 5 Sep 2016, 60 Points (Work - 5 points)
> *EOI (190) NSW:* 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *EOI (190) VIC*: 5 Sep 2016, 65 Points
> *VIC: Request for updated CV* - 29 Sep 2016
> *Invitation VIC:* Jan 8 2017
> *VISA Lodge:* Jan 15 2017
> *Medicals/PCC Req:* Jan 24 2017 / Sent: 08 Feb 2017
> *Grant: *Mar 17, 2017
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't expecting the entire process to take this long, but I've seen cases where it took way longer than this so I lost faith at some point.
> 
> There was a topic having a similar subject to "Visa Granted. Now what?" where it explained in detail the next steps after the grant, but I can't seem to find it again. Does anyone have a link to it or detailed info in regards to the next steps?
> 
> Thanks,
> C


Congrats Mate...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=844473

Is this the thread you are looking for??


----------



## godspeed4476

It has been 7 months since my application and close to 5 months since i last received any request for further information from them. Sent two mails to CO asking if they consent that they needed from me was in proper order or not (coz it was unusual request from them)
Is there any point calling their office number? they clearly arent replying to mails, what is the maximum time they can make us wait?


----------



## kuni_09

*190 visa help*

Hello,
I filled my EOI for 189 (60 points) & 190 (65 points) as an Engineering Technologist on 13th October,2016. I haven't received any invitation for state sponsorship even after 5 months. Is this likely to happen right now? I was hoping if someone can reply me to this as I am getting tensed now as I am not getting a response. My agents says it might still take about 1-2 months more. Says there are way too many applicants applying right now which is making the process slower.


----------



## karan19

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for 189 and 190 together for during my EOI . My occuapation class is 261313 (Software eng) . Can some one tell me if it is better toappy single EOI and take option for 189 and 190 or it is better to apply to different EOI (one for 189 and other for 190).
Thanks


----------



## worldking

Guys pls advise me ..,

I have lodged visa feb17 and submitted CO requested docs . Current status "assessment in progress".

Few days ago,my current company name and email address changed due to the reason new company takeover. However, company postal address , HR department people all are still same. So, I need to re-submit new reference letter ,SD from supervisor ? 

My position also now changed from machine setter to troubleshooting technician. 

I don't think the HR provide the reference letter again . Promotion letter they mentioned in only technician . Any other better ways to avoid this critical situation  


Appreciate your valuable replies. 

Thanks 
King 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jv1313

godspeed4476 said:


> It has been 7 months since my application and close to 5 months since i last received any request for further information from them. Sent two mails to CO asking if they consent that they needed from me was in proper order or not (coz it was unusual request from them)
> Is there any point calling their office number? they clearly arent replying to mails, what is the maximum time they can make us wait?


my case is quite same as yours  
visa applied 190SA - 06/08/2016
additional document submitted - 01/10/2016
mail DIBP twice but got automated reply 
waiting for Visa :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lady$Bird

jv1313 said:


> my case is quite same as yours
> visa applied 190SA - 06/08/2016
> additional document submitted - 01/10/2016
> mail DIBP twice but got automated reply
> waiting for Visa :fingerscrossed:


I have been waiting for 4 months now, without any clue of what is happening to my application. Emails, calls and complaints were not fruitful. Dont know what to do.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

HI ,

What are chances of getting NSW invite with 70 total points (including 5 for state).
For 261112 System Analyst.

Also to claim partener points how much minimum exp for partener is required.


Thanks.


----------



## Aus1984

Hi All,
Is it good to submit pay slips /bank statement after lodging visa to keep DIBP updated? As i lodge visa in Oct 2016, now I want to attached pay slips /bank statement from Oct till date.


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Can I have a reply please


----------



## Aus1984

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Can I have a reply please


I think you can get Invite , try to search myimmitracket. You will have an idea how much it will take...


----------



## kaushal.abhinandan

Aus1984 said:


> I think you can get Invite , try to search myimmitracket. You will have an idea how much it will take...



Whats myimmitracket ? :eek2:


----------



## Aus1984

kaushal.abhinandan said:


> Whats myimmitracket ? :eek2:


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Here you can filter your job code . You will get idea how much it can take to receive invite with your score


----------



## Aarvinder

Is anyone here from same field Anzsco 133411 Manufacturer.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Any Grants for Monday Morning 🤔.....


----------



## planetvibhor

Hi ,

I applied for medical 5 days ago but still on immi account it says the panel is still processing. Can anyone let us know how much time does it take for the medical to get completed in the system.


----------



## Breath

planetvibhor said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied for medical 5 days ago but still on immi account it says the panel is still processing. Can anyone let us know how much time does it take for the medical to get completed in the system.


Hi my medical was completed in 7days. Just wait a little bit, I am sure everything will be fine.


----------



## numero_uno

Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close. 

Time line:
VISA lodged 22 May 2016
Co contact 06 July 2016
Responded to co 14 July 2016
File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
Grant email 20 Mar 2017
Last entry date 14 July 2017


----------



## andreyx108b

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> 
> 
> Time line:
> 
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> 
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> 
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> 
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> 
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> 
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> 
> Last entry date 14 July 2017




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jana1234

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> 
> 
> Time line:
> 
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> 
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> 
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> 
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> 
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> 
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> 
> Last entry date 14 July 2017




Congratulations!!! Wow so you've got only a few months until your last entry date. 
All the best for the future! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Congrats!!!


----------



## abcbog

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Congratulations, and best of luck.


----------



## Sandyimmi

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Congrats...its a big victory..


----------



## Sandyimmi

In a doubt..i lodged visa through an agent., now can i file compaint in DIBP or only agent is authorized to do so on my behalf? Because as per rules all communication ia through agent only.


----------



## shibumams

Congratulations !! 



numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


----------



## Aussie 2017

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Great to read this. It certainly added hopes for my case too. As our timelines are similar. Wish you all the luck for your future in Australia.


----------



## Aarvinder

Congrats


----------



## arnav12

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> 
> 
> Time line:
> 
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> 
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> 
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> 
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> 
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> 
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> 
> Last entry date 14 July 2017




So happy for you. Congrats dear. Your grant has given me a ray of hope now. Best of luck for the future mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiran.jm90

Hai... I am also in the same situation...

Filed for EOI on 10-8-2016. 
State - Victoria


----------



## Brane

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017



Congratulations and all the very best for ur future


----------



## Lady$Bird

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Congratulations. So happy for you. So, filing a complaint actually worked for you. 
All the best for your future.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Hey, Congrts....So in your case, there is no Employment Verification..Right? Just AHC call only.


----------



## numero_uno

chiraggodhani said:


> Hey, Congrts....So in your case, there is no Employment Verification..Right? Just AHC call only.


Yes it was AHC call only.


----------



## suman.rani

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


 many congratulations Numerouno ..wish you good luck. It's a long wait..I am also waiting since 11 months..Your grant is a hope for applicants who are waiting from a long time.


----------



## sultan_azam

Migara_QLD said:


> My dear friends,
> 
> Today is the happiest day in my life. I was waiting for 6 months for this happy news.
> 
> GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the courage I got from all of you to keep my head straight.
> 
> Visa Lodge - 2nd Sep 2016
> CO First Contacted - 12th Sep 2016
> CO Second Contacted - 10th Nov 2016
> Daughter's Medical Submitted - 24th Feb 2017 (Mistake Done by Asiri Hospital - Sri Lanka)
> 
> GRANTED - 17th MAR 2017



congratulations for the visa..


----------



## sultan_azam

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017




congratulations


----------



## numero_uno

suman.rani said:


> many congratulations Numerouno ..wish you good luck. It's a long wait..I am also waiting since 11 months..Your grant is a hope for applicants who are waiting from a long time.


Definitely it is hope for everyone who is waiting for more than 10 month now.


----------



## gaudit24

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Many many congratulations brother. I am also in same situation. I am hanging for around 13 months without any update. can you please share as how have you filed a complaint with DIBP. Can you please share a link and if possible the mail content in PM. I am really in a fix and don't know what to do. I am going mad from last 13 months


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats Mate 



numero_uno said:


> Definitely it is hope for everyone who is waiting for more than 10 month now.


----------



## numero_uno

gaudit24 said:


> Many many congratulations brother. I am also in same situation. I am hanging for around 13 months without any update. can you please share as how have you filed a complaint with DIBP. Can you please share a link and if possible the mail content in PM. I am really in a fix and don't know what to do. I am going mad from last 13 months


Thank you so much.....Below is the link, i simply mentioned my timeline while communicating to the feedback unit and asked them about the reason for delay and if they can provide me an update.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/feedback-about-our-service


----------



## Krish29

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Congrats! All the best!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

suman.rani said:


> many congratulations Numerouno ..wish you good luck. It's a long wait..I am also waiting since 11 months..Your grant is a hope for applicants who are waiting from a long time.


Hi Suman, I have been waiting for 10 months too!


----------



## vikaschandra

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


Congratulations mate


----------



## sathyauk

Do they mandatorily do employment verification and AHC call ? Or its just any one process.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

numero_uno said:


> Finally Grant is here...after a long wait of 10 months. My case will certainly inspire others who are waiting for quite some time now. I received three back to back emails around 6:30am today. I already updated the forum that I received call from AHC last wednesday and exactly after 2 working days I received the grant. Can't express my emotions and happiness it took me a while digest this news. This forum become a part of my daily routine and kept me motivated at all times. I would be still around to help and assist with any question you might have...wishing everyone speedy grant...keep hanging in there you are really close.
> 
> Time line:
> VISA lodged 22 May 2016
> Co contact 06 July 2016
> Responded to co 14 July 2016
> File complaint with DIBP 17 Feb 2017
> AHC Call received on 15 Mar 2017
> Grant email 20 Mar 2017
> Last entry date 14 July 2017


hi
congrats
what exactly you complained and on which number?
i am also waiting from 22 june 2016


----------



## sultan_azam

sathyauk said:


> Do they mandatorily do employment verification and AHC call ? Or its just any one process.


employment verifications are done on case to case basis, if case offer feels the need then he intimates AHC/Embassy to do verification on behalf of DIBP


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy

*Finally!!!*

Guys!

I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!

My Timeline:
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
ITA: 17-FEB-17
PCC: 23-FEB-17
VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
Medicals Done: 7-March-17
Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
Grant: 21-March-17
IED: 23-FEB-18

Regards,

Gokul Krishnamoorthy


----------



## sultan_azam

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> Grant: 21-March-17
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy


congratulations Gokul Krishnamoorthy


----------



## karthy84

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> 
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> 
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> 
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> 
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> 
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> 
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> 
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> 
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> 
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> 
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> 
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> 
> Grant: 21-March-17
> 
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy




Congrats mate.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy

Thanks Mate!!


----------



## palz

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> Grant: 21-March-17
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy


Congrats!!!


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations Gokul Krishnamoorthy !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> Grant: 21-March-17
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy


Congrats Gokul ! That was really quick and fast. 
Can you share your thoughts on what went in your favor thay you got a speedy grant. For example : You have studied / worked in aus before. Any other factor you think .....
On a lighter note ,do let me know if giving a party to CO can help expedite the grant 😆😆😆😆......


----------



## andreyx108b

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> 
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> 
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> 
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> 
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> 
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> 
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> 
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> 
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> 
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> 
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> 
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> 
> Grant: 21-March-17
> 
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy




Cooongrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> employment verifications are done on case to case basis, if case offer feels the need then he intimates AHC/Embassy to do verification on behalf of DIBP


Welcome back brother.


----------



## abcbog

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> Grant: 21-March-17
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy


Congratulations for this extra speed grant. Wish you all the best.


----------



## debs118

Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant. 
Time line:
Visa lodged :23 August 2016
CO contact: 1 sep 2016
2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
Grant: 21 March 2017
GSM Adelaide.


Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


congratulations and good luck


----------



## Aus1984

debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Congratz mate could you share why CO contacts you three times.


----------



## rahejarajeev

debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Congrats Man 👍👍👍


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?


Dear Sultan, I was waiting for you to reply me. :yo:


----------



## debs118

Once they contacted me for my payslips from the time I assumed my role for which I claimed points as I am the primary applicant, second time they contacted me asking for my husband's RCMP finger print clearance as he was in Canada for sometime, third time it was my husband's fresh PCC from Canada which had expired in Dec 16. He got it done when he came to India in Feb 2016.

Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Congrats..!


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Dears,
> I have contacted with my previous employer, and I got that the DIBP was sent them an email on 25 Jan 2017 asking about my employment. The below is their response on 1 Feb 2017:
> Please see below response. We have only his old passport copy in the file NO XXXX expired on 11-5-2016, please double check this.
> · Is/Was Mr XXXX employed by your company? - Yes
> · Exact dates of his employment? – 12 Dec 10 to 31 May 12
> · His position/job title. QA QC Welding Inspector
> · Current duties/responsibilities of Mr XXXX. – He no longer working with CH2M
> · Did Mr XXXX change his position since he started his employment? If yes, then details. - No
> · Confirmation whether the attached reference letter was issued by the referee. Yes but the signatory is different
> · Was the referee working on the listed position? - Yes
> · Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No
> 
> Then I contacted the HR manager and they sent another email for the sender from DIBP Dubai with a new certificate that I have submitted to the immiaccount on beginning of Feb.and the email as below
> "Please find the attached letter was issued to XXXX, I can confirm that the information provided in the letter and true and genuine."
> 
> Please advice me about my current situation, shall I contact them?
> 
> Dear Sultan, I was waiting for you to reply me. :yo:


* Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No*
the "NO" here have messed up the thing, but i guess the other letter you have given which was issued by HR will save the day

dont contact them, wait for their response


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> * Confirmation whether the referee had the authority to issue such reference letter. No*
> the "NO" here have messed up the thing, but i guess the other letter you have given which was issued by HR will save the day
> 
> dont contact them, wait for their response


Thanks brother, but it seems that they do not hold my case and waived the x-ray.


----------



## mianjahangir

One thing I have noticed is when you are done with your documents only then do your medical, if you upload everything and then do th4 Medicaid it hardly takes one or two weeks.


----------



## palz

debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## arnav12

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> 
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> 
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> 
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> 
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> 
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> 
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> 
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> 
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> 
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> 
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> 
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> 
> Grant: 21-March-17
> 
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy




Congrats Gokul for the speedy grant. Wish you good luck for the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk




Congrats dear. Our timeline is almost same. Hoping to get the grant asap now. Feeling positive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy

arnav12 said:


> Congrats Gokul for the speedy grant. Wish you good luck for the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Arnav


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thanks brother, but it seems that they do not hold my case and waived the x-ray.


i think they will wait till delivery of baby...

good luck


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Gokul ! That was really quick and fast.
> Can you share your thoughts on what went in your favor thay you got a speedy grant. For example : You have studied / worked in aus before. Any other factor you think .....
> On a lighter note ,do let me know if giving a party to CO can help expedite the grant 😆😆😆😆......


Thanks Buddy!

I have uploaded all the docs and I'm a single applicant, I have heard that applications with spouse as their secondary applicant are facing tough time to get their VISA grant, in time, because of a recent scam (not sure if it's true or a rumor :sorry Government urged to plug partner visa loopholes | SBS Your Language

Visited Australia before but never Worked/Studied.


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> i think they will wait till delivery of baby...
> 
> 
> 
> good luck




Hey sultan how are you. Are u still in aussie land or came back ? If yes, then how was your first experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Hey sultan how are you. Are u still in aussie land or came back ? If yes, then how was your first experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Arnav. I am in India for some months..

Australia is worth the struggle... a job will make it merrier


----------



## joshijaanvi

Hello all,

Below is my application status....

Any Internal Auditor here in the same boat??

My Timeline:
ANZSCO Code: 221214 Internal Auditors
Points: 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) + 10(WE) = 70pts
ACS: 25-MAR-15
IELTS: 02-APR-16
EOI(190) & NSW: 26-APR-16
NSW Invitation Received: 13-OCT-16
NSW Nomination Accepted: 17-OCT-16
Visa Invitation: 01-DEC-2016
VISA Lodged: 25-JAN-17
CO Contacted for PCC & Medicals & Form 80: 07-FEB-17
PCC/Medicals/Form 80 Submitted: 04-MAR-17
Grant:


----------



## rahejarajeev

Thanks for your inputs Gopal !!!



debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk






Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Thanks Buddy!
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs and I'm a single applicant, I have heard that applications with spouse as their secondary applicant are facing tough time to get their VISA grant, in time, because of a recent scam (not sure if it's true or a rumor :sorry Government urged to plug partner visa loopholes | SBS Your Language
> 
> Visited Australia before but never Worked/Studied.


 


Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Thanks Buddy!
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs and I'm a single applicant, I have heard that applications with spouse as their secondary applicant are facing tough time to get their VISA grant, in time, because of a recent scam (not sure if it's true or a rumor :sorry Government urged to plug partner visa loopholes | SBS Your Language
> 
> Visited Australia before but never Worked/Studied.


----------



## Mitul Patel

debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Congratulations !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

debs118 said:


> Once they contacted me for my payslips from the time I assumed my role for which I claimed points as I am the primary applicant, second time they contacted me asking for my husband's RCMP finger print clearance as he was in Canada for sometime, third time it was my husband's fresh PCC from Canada which had expired in Dec 16. He got it done when he came to India in Feb 2016.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Krish29

Congrats!! All the best!!



Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Guys!
> 
> I've got my Grant today . Thank you all for your valuable information.
> I wish you all a very speedy Grant!!!
> 
> My Timeline:
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points : 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) = 60pts
> PTE-A : 01-OCT-16 (L74 R78 S87 W72)
> ACS : 19-OCT-16 (6.5 yrs - 4yrs = 0 pts)
> EOI(190) & VIC SS: 20-OCT-16
> VIC SS Ack: 21-OCT-16
> ITA: 17-FEB-17
> PCC: 23-FEB-17
> VISA Lodged: 26-FEB-17
> CO Contacted for Medicals: 7-March-17
> Medicals Done: 7-March-17
> Replied and IP Pressed: 10-March-17
> Grant: 21-March-17
> IED: 23-FEB-18
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gokul Krishnamoorthy


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> Hello Arnav. I am in India for some months..
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is worth the struggle... a job will make it merrier




Yeah dats true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibumams

Congratulations !!



debs118 said:


> Happy to inform all of you .. Finally the grant is here. Thanks to God Almighty. A wait of 6 months finally paid off. All the best to the folks eagerly waiting for the Grant.
> Time line:
> Visa lodged :23 August 2016
> CO contact: 1 sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact: 3 Dec 2016
> 3rd CO contact: 23 January 2017
> Grant: 21 March 2017
> GSM Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P1a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarwarhusain

*Missed a Question in form 80*

Dear All,

I missed to answer a question in form 80, that is contact details. I have already emailed the answer to the allocated email address and also updated in Immi account using update us and incorrect answer link.

Should I be worried, I have submitted final application after medicals on 9th Mar 2017. Should I fill any other form which is used in such cases or just wait for CO contact again.

My CO contacted me on 10th Feb asking for all documents and then again sent medical letters on 24th Feb.

Please advice.

Regards


----------



## numero_uno

Moneyjheeta said:


> hi
> congrats
> what exactly you complained and on which number?
> i am also waiting from 22 june 2016


Thanks...I complaint regarding time which is being take to finalize my application and I raised this complaint on DIBP website not through any number


----------



## sultan_azam

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I missed to answer a question in form 80, that is contact details. I have already emailed the answer to the allocated email address and also updated in Immi account using update us and incorrect answer link.
> 
> Should I be worried, I have submitted final application after medicals on 9th Mar 2017. Should I fill any other form which is used in such cases or just wait for CO contact again.
> 
> My CO contacted me on 10th Feb asking for all documents and then again sent medical letters on 24th Feb.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards


i think it is enough


----------



## suman.rani

bhavesh_gala said:


> suman.rani said:
> 
> 
> 
> many congratulations Numerouno ..wish you good luck. It's a long wait..I am also waiting since 11 months..Your grant is a hope for applicants who are waiting from a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Suman, I have been waiting for 10 months too!
Click to expand...

 hi bhavesh ..There are few candidates like us who are waiting since long..May be some checks are pending ..


----------



## trajendra

*Received Grant after a long wait of 306 days*

Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.

My Timeline:

DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
ACS Result - 26 August 2015
Nomination Received from - NSW
VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
Information Provided: 7th July 2016
Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
IED : 21 June 2017


----------



## Aussie 2017

trajendra said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
> POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
> PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
> ACS Result - 26 August 2015
> Nomination Received from - NSW
> VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
> 1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
> Information Provided: 7th July 2016
> Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
> VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
> IED : 21 June 2017


Hats off for your patience mate. Best of luck for your new journey. 

Was there any employment verification done??


----------



## arnav12

trajendra said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
> 
> POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
> 
> PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
> 
> ACS Result - 26 August 2015
> 
> Nomination Received from - NSW
> 
> VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
> 
> 1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
> 
> Information Provided: 7th July 2016
> 
> Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
> 
> VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
> 
> IED : 21 June 2017




Many congrats to you & your family. So happy Dibp is clearing back log also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suman.rani

trajendra said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
> POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
> PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
> ACS Result - 26 August 2015
> Nomination Received from - NSW
> VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
> 1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
> Information Provided: 7th July 2016
> Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
> VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
> IED : 21 June 2017


 congratulations to you Trajendra ..feels happy to see grants for people who are in queue from a long time. Today may candidates received grant. Another ray of hope added


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations trajendra !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## trajendra

Aussie 2017 said:


> Hats off for your patience mate. Best of luck for your new journey.
> 
> Was there any employment verification done??


Thank you Aussie , no employment verification as per I know.


----------



## andreyx108b

trajendra said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
> 
> POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
> 
> PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
> 
> ACS Result - 26 August 2015
> 
> Nomination Received from - NSW
> 
> VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
> 
> 1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
> 
> Information Provided: 7th July 2016
> 
> Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
> 
> VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
> 
> IED : 21 June 2017




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

sultan_azam said:


> employment verifications are done on case to case basis, if case offer feels the need then he intimates AHC/Embassy to do verification on behalf of DIBP


Hi Sultan, after the AHC contact, if that is successful, within how much time can one expect a grant?

thanks,


----------



## MKSL

*Received Invitation in one day*

Hi All,

I had applied EOI in first week of March 2017 and then prepared application for Victoria. My DIBP points are 55 for type 189. I submitted application on liveinvictoria and received invitation very next day.

Regards,
MKSL


----------



## joy.verma

Hello trajendra, congratulations for your grant.. Can you help me with one thing.. 

I applied case on Dec 16,2016 and co contacted me on jan 11 for additional documents with my spouse relationship, just like u.. 

But till then I have not heard anything from end and my co team is adelaide.. 

Can u tell me what all documents u submitted for proof with spouse?? 

I will b very thankful. 



trajendra said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
> POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
> PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
> ACS Result - 26 August 2015
> Nomination Received from - NSW
> VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
> 1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
> Information Provided: 7th July 2016
> Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
> VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
> IED : 21 June 2017


----------



## palz

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Sultan, after the AHC contact, if that is successful, within how much time can one expect a grant?
> 
> thanks,


I have the same question. I had employment verification on 10th March. AHC called and emailed my HR. I do not have any update post then. Application is still in received state. As per myimmitracker, some get it in a day after AHC contact and for some it took more than 100 days. I believe on a average it would take about 4 to 12 weeks.


----------



## sultan_azam

trajendra said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
> POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
> PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
> ACS Result - 26 August 2015
> Nomination Received from - NSW
> VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
> 1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
> Information Provided: 7th July 2016
> Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
> VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
> IED : 21 June 2017


congratulations mate..


----------



## sultan_azam

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Sultan, after the AHC contact, if that is successful, within how much time can one expect a grant?
> 
> thanks,


the minimum i have seen is 1 day... not sure about the maximum.. could be a month or more


----------



## MKSL

trajendra said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm a silent listener in this forum, by god grace today I have received grant from brisbane team after a long wait of 306 days. Thank you guys for all your support and to expatforum. Wishing you all a Speedy Grant from bottom of my heart.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER - 261312
> POINTS CLAIMED: 60+5 =65
> PTE: L72 R65 S83 W66
> ACS Result - 26 August 2015
> Nomination Received from - NSW
> VISA Lodged: 19 May 2016
> 1st CO contact (Addi docs for spouse relationship): 01 July 2016
> Information Provided: 7th July 2016
> Case Allocated to - Brisbane Team
> VISA GRANT :21 Mar 2017
> IED : 21 June 2017


Congratulations


----------



## MKSL

sarwarhusain said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I missed to answer a question in form 80, that is contact details. I have already emailed the answer to the allocated email address and also updated in Immi account using update us and incorrect answer link.
> 
> Should I be worried, I have submitted final application after medicals on 9th Mar 2017. Should I fill any other form which is used in such cases or just wait for CO contact again.
> 
> My CO contacted me on 10th Feb asking for all documents and then again sent medical letters on 24th Feb.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

One question - Is Form 80 mandatory to submit? Or only if CO asks? Please suggest.

Regards,
MKSL


----------



## sultan_azam

MKSL said:


> Hi,
> 
> One question - Is Form 80 mandatory to submit? Or only if CO asks? Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> MKSL


not mandatory... but i have seen CO asking it in many cases


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> the minimum i have seen is 1 day... not sure about the maximum.. could be a month or more


For me almost two months since the verification, and now action has been taken from the CO!
Is that normal?


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> For me almost two months since the verification, and now action has been taken from the CO!
> Is that normal?


they may be doing some other checks... i think employment is just one of the many checks done by them


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> they may be doing some other checks... i think employment is just one of the many checks done by them


Pray for me brother Sultan.


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> they may be doing some other checks... i think employment is just one of the many checks done by them


Dear Sultan, is that mean, they are satisfied with the employment verification result?!


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Dear Sultan, is that mean, they are satisfied with the employment verification result?!


we can assume so.. if they were not satisfied, they would have initiated some action by now.. lets see


----------



## sathyauk

Hi all
God's grace. Visa has been granted today 22/03. I have been a not-so-active member in this group. But all the info provided by you guys has helped me build confidence in the right way. Thanks for all your suggestions. My timelines below if that could help anyone.


Started Acs back in Apr 2016
Applied EOI for NSW on 29 Jun 2016 with 70 points
Received response from NSW on 9th Dec
Applied for nomination on 10th Dec
Received confirmation from NSW on 12th Jan 2017
Visa logged to DIBP on 28th Jan 2017
1st CO contact on 7th Feb 2017 for health and PCC
2nd CO contact on 21st Feb 2017 for a recent bank statement
Bank statement sent to CO on 24th Feb 2017
Grant issued on 22nd Mar 2017
Processing team - Adelaide

Note - my wife is pregnant now and we went through all health assessment process. Also while generating HAP id we mentioned that we intend to deliver our baby in Australia.


----------



## abcbog

sathyauk said:


> Hi all
> God's grace. Visa has been granted today 22/03. I have been a not-so-active member in this group. But all the info provided by you guys has helped me build confidence in the right way. Thanks for all your suggestions. My timelines below if that could help anyone.
> 
> 
> Started Acs back in Apr 2016
> Applied EOI for NSW on 29 Jun 2016 with 70 points
> Received response from NSW on 9th Dec
> Applied for nomination on 10th Dec
> Received confirmation from NSW on 12th Jan 2017
> Visa logged to DIBP on 28th Jan 2017
> 1st CO contact on 7th Feb 2017 for health and PCC
> 2nd CO contact on 21st Feb 2017 for a recent bank statement
> Bank statement sent to CO on 24th Feb 2017
> Grant issued on 22nd Mar 2017
> Processing team - Adelaide
> 
> Note - my wife is pregnant now and we went through all health assessment process. Also while generating HAP id we mentioned that we intend to deliver our baby in Australia.


Congratulations, enjoy your trip with your new baby.
Regarding the Chest X-ray for your spouse, she did it?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations Sathyauk !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sathyauk

abcbog said:


> sathyauk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> God's grace. Visa has been granted today 22/03. I have been a not-so-active member in this group. But all the info provided by you guys has helped me build confidence in the right way. Thanks for all your suggestions. My timelines below if that could help anyone.
> 
> 
> Started Acs back in Apr 2016
> Applied EOI for NSW on 29 Jun 2016 with 70 points
> Received response from NSW on 9th Dec
> Applied for nomination on 10th Dec
> Received confirmation from NSW on 12th Jan 2017
> Visa logged to DIBP on 28th Jan 2017
> 1st CO contact on 7th Feb 2017 for health and PCC
> 2nd CO contact on 21st Feb 2017 for a recent bank statement
> Bank statement sent to CO on 24th Feb 2017
> Grant issued on 22nd Mar 2017
> Processing team - Adelaide
> 
> Note - my wife is pregnant now and we went through all health assessment process. Also while generating HAP id we mentioned that we intend to deliver our baby in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, enjoy your trip with your new baby.
> Regarding the Chest X-ray for your spouse, she did it?
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yes she did x-ray. As she was 23 weeks then hospital said there is no issues in that. yet she used the guard to cover her tummy. Hospital said that x-ray is not risky after 14weeks


----------



## rahejarajeev

sathyauk said:


> Hi all
> God's grace. Visa has been granted today 22/03. I have been a not-so-active member in this group. But all the info provided by you guys has helped me build confidence in the right way. Thanks for all your suggestions. My timelines below if that could help anyone.
> 
> 
> Started Acs back in Apr 2016
> Applied EOI for NSW on 29 Jun 2016 with 70 points
> Received response from NSW on 9th Dec
> Applied for nomination on 10th Dec
> Received confirmation from NSW on 12th Jan 2017
> Visa logged to DIBP on 28th Jan 2017
> 1st CO contact on 7th Feb 2017 for health and PCC
> 2nd CO contact on 21st Feb 2017 for a recent bank statement
> Bank statement sent to CO on 24th Feb 2017
> Grant issued on 22nd Mar 2017
> Processing team - Adelaide
> 
> Note - my wife is pregnant now and we went through all health assessment process. Also while generating HAP id we mentioned that we intend to deliver our baby in Australia.


Congrats Sathyauk 😊👍👍💐💐


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Sultan, after the AHC contact, if that is successful, within how much time can one expect a grant?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,




8-16 weeks. My observation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sathyauk said:


> Hi all
> God's grace. Visa has been granted today 22/03. I have been a not-so-active member in this group. But all the info provided by you guys has helped me build confidence in the right way. Thanks for all your suggestions. My timelines below if that could help anyone.
> 
> 
> Started Acs back in Apr 2016
> Applied EOI for NSW on 29 Jun 2016 with 70 points
> Received response from NSW on 9th Dec
> Applied for nomination on 10th Dec
> Received confirmation from NSW on 12th Jan 2017
> Visa logged to DIBP on 28th Jan 2017
> 1st CO contact on 7th Feb 2017 for health and PCC
> 2nd CO contact on 21st Feb 2017 for a recent bank statement
> Bank statement sent to CO on 24th Feb 2017
> Grant issued on 22nd Mar 2017
> Processing team - Adelaide
> 
> Note - my wife is pregnant now and we went through all health assessment process. Also while generating HAP id we mentioned that we intend to deliver our baby in Australia.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sathyauk said:


> Hi all
> God's grace. Visa has been granted today 22/03. I have been a not-so-active member in this group. But all the info provided by you guys has helped me build confidence in the right way. Thanks for all your suggestions. My timelines below if that could help anyone.
> 
> 
> Started Acs back in Apr 2016
> Applied EOI for NSW on 29 Jun 2016 with 70 points
> Received response from NSW on 9th Dec
> Applied for nomination on 10th Dec
> Received confirmation from NSW on 12th Jan 2017
> Visa logged to DIBP on 28th Jan 2017
> 1st CO contact on 7th Feb 2017 for health and PCC
> 2nd CO contact on 21st Feb 2017 for a recent bank statement
> Bank statement sent to CO on 24th Feb 2017
> Grant issued on 22nd Mar 2017
> Processing team - Adelaide
> 
> Note - my wife is pregnant now and we went through all health assessment process. Also while generating HAP id we mentioned that we intend to deliver our baby in Australia.


congratulations for the visa... enjoy


----------



## naeemuaf

Congratulations sathyauk


----------



## sarb123

Hi everyone..
I have applied for visa on 22/02.17
My CO contact me for more employment documents.. On 8th March
We have provided all documents on 9th March
But still status of my application is not changed , it is still " information requested "
Plz tell me anybody when status will be changed.


----------



## abcbog

sarb123 said:


> Hi everyone..
> I have applied for visa on 22/02.17
> My CO contact me for more employment documents.. On 8th March
> We have provided all documents on 9th March
> But still status of my application is not changed , it is still " information requested "
> Plz tell me anybody when status will be changed.


You should press the information provided button.


----------



## arnav12

sathyauk said:


> Hi all
> God's grace. Visa has been granted today 22/03. I have been a not-so-active member in this group. But all the info provided by you guys has helped me build confidence in the right way. Thanks for all your suggestions. My timelines below if that could help anyone.
> 
> 
> Started Acs back in Apr 2016
> Applied EOI for NSW on 29 Jun 2016 with 70 points
> Received response from NSW on 9th Dec
> Applied for nomination on 10th Dec
> Received confirmation from NSW on 12th Jan 2017
> Visa logged to DIBP on 28th Jan 2017
> 1st CO contact on 7th Feb 2017 for health and PCC
> 2nd CO contact on 21st Feb 2017 for a recent bank statement
> Bank statement sent to CO on 24th Feb 2017
> Grant issued on 22nd Mar 2017
> Processing team - Adelaide
> 
> Note - my wife is pregnant now and we went through all health assessment process. Also while generating HAP id we mentioned that we intend to deliver our baby in Australia.




Congrats mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarb123

You should press the information provided button.

I have applied through agent 
And import my application without knowledge of my agent
How can I tell my agent for my application status..


----------



## abin

i had applied for 190 visa on dec 3,2016 with 60 + 5 and till now no invitation from NSW. Guyzzz let me know how long will be this wait...as i know there will be more waiting period in further procedures.

pLEASE REPLY.....


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

sarb123 said:


> You should press the information provided button.
> 
> I have applied through agent
> And import my application without knowledge of my agent
> How can I tell my agent for my application status..




So, let's be diplomatic and ask politely to your agent, what is the status of your application after uploading the CO requested docs. If your agent says, "Information requested" then let him know that he should press "Info provided" button assuming it's not your Agent's first PR application. 



Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

sarb123 said:


> You should press the information provided button.
> 
> I have applied through agent
> And import my application without knowledge of my agent
> How can I tell my agent for my application status..


Ask your agent about the status of application.


----------



## sabhishek982

abin said:


> i had applied for 190 visa on dec 3,2016 with 60 + 5 and till now no invitation from NSW. Guyzzz let me know how long will be this wait...as i know there will be more waiting period in further procedures.
> 
> pLEASE REPLY.....


You applied for which Anzsco code?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## syedmujeeb01

gaudit24 said:


> Hi all,
> *Warm greetings of the day !!!
> *
> 
> I have also lodged my visa application in January 2016, I am awaiting to get a case officer assigned and review the case, it's been too much Patience testing. Just keeping fingers crossed to receive some update this week or early next week for the progress.
> 
> Good to see this forum created specially for 190 visa category so that we all can keep a track of how the case officers are moving on by getting assigned and providing grants.


Hello,

All the best, brother can you please send share your exp. 
1 Did CO called you or your empoloyer 
2 How many year of exp they deduct 
3 what is the processing time ?


----------



## abin

sabhishek982 said:


> You applied for which Anzsco code?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



sorry didnt mention the occupation...i had applied for software engineer.....


----------



## numero_uno

abcbog said:


> For me almost two months since the verification, and now action has been taken from the CO!
> Is that normal?


After AHC call I don't think they take much time if they are satisfied with your responses. I got my grant within 2 business days after AHC verification, though if they are not satisfied they may perfrom few additional checks as well.


----------



## abcbog

numero_uno said:


> After AHC call I don't think they take much time if they are satisfied with your responses. I got my grant within two business days after AHC verification, though if they are not satisfied, they may perform few additional checks as well.


They did not call or contact me, but they contacted my previous employer. Furthermore, I have a positive assessment for two companies, while they contacted only one.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> 8-16 weeks. My observation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks andrey


----------



## erinjohn

Hello,
Can anyone tell me if the initial entry date is usually one year from the date of the Australian PCC or the one from your current country of residence/citizenship. Also, gsm brisbane just contacted me asking for my spouse to redo an English test or pay second VAC as his ielts test was done over 2 years ago. Is this normal?


----------



## manc0108

erinjohn said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone tell me if the initial entry date is usually one year from the date of the Australian PCC or the one from your current country of residence/citizenship. Also, gsm brisbane just contacted me asking for my spouse to redo an English test or pay second VAC as his ielts test was done over 2 years ago. Is this normal?


Even my spouse was asked by Brisbane team to redo Ielts since it crossed 2 years. I heard that score was valid for 3 years.

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

erinjohn said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone tell me if the initial entry date is usually one year from the date of the Australian PCC or the one from your current country of residence/citizenship. Also, gsm brisbane just contacted me asking for my spouse to redo an English test or pay second VAC as his ielts test was done over 2 years ago. Is this normal?




It is 1 year from the date of your PCCs or Medicals, whichever come first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santoshjhawar

thanks a lot for the guidance. booked PTE. got 7 weeks to prepare..
__________________
Signature
ACS: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI 190 points : 60+5 pts
EOI 189 points : 60 pts
EOI 190 Lodge date : 07/02/2016 (NSW)
EOI 190 Invite : 
VISA application submission:
Grant:


----------



## sultan_azam

erinjohn said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone tell me if the initial entry date is usually one year from the date of the Australian PCC or the one from your current country of residence/citizenship. Also, gsm brisbane just contacted me asking for my spouse to redo an English test or pay second VAC as his ielts test was done over 2 years ago. Is this normal?


IED is one year from earliest PCC(any country)/medical you have submitted to DIBP

if you see this https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

for functional english level of dependent the test should be taken within past 12 months, hence they may have asked to re-do

all the best


----------



## Sainkripa

Ielts or Pte results are valid only for a year for dependents.


----------



## palz

sultan_azam said:


> IED is one year from earliest PCC(any country)/medical you have submitted to DIBP
> 
> if you see this https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> for functional english level of dependent the test should be taken within past 12 months, hence they may have asked to re-do
> 
> all the best


Sultan,

My wife's PTE was taken on 28 Feb 2016. I submitted the same while filing my application on 9th Nov for her functional English proof (9 months from her exam date). Now as per the link you had shared, this had expired. As my application is still under process, does that mean the CO will ask her to take the exam again? As an alternative should I get medium of instruction letter from her college/university?

Cheers!!!


----------



## sultan_azam

palz said:


> Sultan,
> 
> My wife's PTE was taken on 28 Feb 2016. I submitted the same while filing my application on 9th Nov for her functional English proof (9 months from her exam date). Now as per the link you had shared, this had expired. As my application is still under process, does that mean the CO will ask her to take the exam again? As an alternative should I get medium of instruction letter from her college/university?
> 
> Cheers!!!


that proof was valid at the time you received invite, it was valid also at the time you submitted visa application.

CO wont ask to redo the exam, no need of letter from college.


----------



## palz

Awesome. Thanks bro!


----------



## ManiSG

sultan_azam said:


> that proof was valid at the time you received invite, it was valid also at the time you submitted visa application.
> 
> CO wont ask to redo the exam, no need of letter from college.


@Sultan,
I submitted a college from letter not university for my wife can CO asks for the letter from University, as my wife took classes in college so I wonder if university will issues such a letter as she never attend classes in university.
Plus I submitted Medical for my new born daughter on 14th March when I can expect a decision how long I took in your case?


----------



## Aus1984

By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
Hope all will get speedy grant...

1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
EID 04 Oct 2017


----------



## abcbog

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017


Congratulation brother, MashaAllah.
Which team?


----------



## sultan_azam

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017



Congratulations and good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

ManiSG said:


> @Sultan,
> I submitted a college from letter not university for my wife can CO asks for the letter from University, as my wife took classes in college so I wonder if university will issues such a letter as she never attend classes in university.
> Plus I submitted Medical for my new born daughter on 14th March when I can expect a decision how long I took in your case?


i think letter from college will suffice

it took me roughly two months after medicals of my daughter to get visa


----------



## rahejarajeev

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017


Congrats Man 👍👍👍


----------



## Aus1984

abcbog said:


> Congratulation brother, MashaAllah.
> Which team?


Thanks It was Adelaide


----------



## palz

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017


Congrats!!!


----------



## Lady$Bird

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017


Many congrats. 
Did you send them any mails or raised any complaints during your wait period?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Sainkripa said:


> Ielts or Pte results are valid only for a year for dependents.




3 years both by DIBP - i think the same for dependents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> 3 years both by DIBP - i think the same for dependents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Andy.. what is you say on this 

An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. *Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## rvd

Aus1984 said:


> Thanks It was Adelaide


Congratulations Aus1984..

Finally your struggle for PR ends.. I remember the hard phase you faced during your employment verification.. 

All the best for the future..


----------



## Aus1984

Lady$Bird said:


> Many congrats.
> Did you send them any mails or raised any complaints during your wait period?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


No I was thinking but didn't send any email to them


----------



## Aus1984

rvd said:


> Congratulations Aus1984..
> 
> Finally your struggle for PR ends.. I remember the hard phase you faced during your employment verification..
> 
> All the best for the future..


Thanks, yes it was


----------



## Mitul Patel

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017


Congratulations ...
We filed visa on same date but my employment verification has not happened yet.
Lets hope I also get the grant soon !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations ...
> We filed visa on same date but my employment verification has not happened yet.
> Lets hope I also get the grant soon !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks , You will get grant soon, without employment verification


----------



## Kyra J

Hi All,

I'm filling up the form to submit the application for lodging the visa.

Doubt in providing employment details :

My first job was from March 2005 till Dec 2009. ACS evaluated my experience to relevant to ANZCO from Apil 2008 onwards.

Now when I'm filling up the form, should I split my experience of this company in two parts 
i.e 
1. From March 2005 till April 2008 : Marking it as 'NO' for claiming points 
and then 
2. Second part from May 2008 till Dec 2009 : Marking it as 'YES' for claiming points

OR

I should simply just make 1 entry for the complete employment from March 2005 till Dec 2009 and marking it as 'YES' for claiming points ??


Please help, those who have already got their visa approved and had similar case in their profile.

thanks !!

My Timeline______________
IELTS, 18 Feb 2016 : L 7/R 7.5/S 6.5/W 6.5
ACS Application (ANZCO 261112): 05 April 2016
ACS Approval (ANZCO 261112): 21 April 2016
EOI Submitted : 25 April 2016 (189 : 55 Points) (190 All States: 55+5 Points)
PTE 1st Attempt, 20 June 2016: L 67/R 65/S 63/W 61
PTE 2nd Attempt, 06 Jan 2017: L 70/R 90/S 90/W 67
EOI Updated : 19 Jan 2016 (189 : 65 Points) (190 All States: 65+5 Points)
NSW Invite to Apply: 17 Feb 2017
Documents uploaded to NSW : 20 Feb 2017
Approval from NSW : 16 March 2017
Visa lodge : Preparing....


----------



## arnav12

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017




Congrats dear & you have mentioned that you have downloaded grant letter from immiaccount. Has your application status also changed & if yes, then what is the current status showing . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

arnav12 said:


> Congrats dear & you have mentioned that you have downloaded grant letter from immiaccount. Has your application status also changed & if yes, then what is the current status showing .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Current status is finalised ..


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> Hey Andy.. what is you say on this
> 
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. *Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.*
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


I agree with that - my previous statement was incorrect. I was not 100% sure.


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> I agree with that - my previous statement was incorrect. I was not 100% sure.


thanks for confirming... have a nice day


----------



## jana1234

Hey guys, do I need to reply to the Case officer's email after the medicals have been finalised or is clicking the 'information provided' button enough?


----------



## sultan_azam

jana1234 said:


> Hey guys, do I need to reply to the Case officer's email after the medicals have been finalised or is clicking the 'information provided' button enough?


just press the *Information Provided* button


----------



## jana1234

sultan_azam said:


> just press the *Information Provided* button


Thanks sultan! Did that already on Monday but wasn't sure if I have to reply to the email as well. Will leave it at that then


----------



## abcbog

bvinayb said:


> The CO should contact you if they require any more documents for verification.





rvd said:


> I did not see anything to panic at this moment since your HR has already responded with your the document, which you uploaded on immi account; however if you want you can call DIBP Dubai to check the status on employment verification on +97144087500. Not sure about the outcome but this is the maximum can be done at this moment, I feel.
> 
> Try to call sharp by 9.30 AM Dubai Time.
> 
> All the best.





abcbog said:


> My point is, now more than one month from this communication and now show from the CO regarding my case. Is that normal? And in case of negative feedback due to the referee is not authorised to sign the letter in behalf od the company, the CO will contact me.


Dear Sultan,
Is that normal to do verification for only one company, and without calling me for verification? Now 50 days since the verification.


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Dear Sultan,
> Is that normal to do verification for only one company, and without calling me for verification? Now 50 days since the verification.


yes.. it is normal... 

verification dont have a set pattern, it is done randomly, it could be 1 company, or 2 or all.. they may call the applicant or may not.... 


but enough time has passed since verification, it may be that they are waiting for delivery to be commenced in your case and then they will ping to submit birth certificate and passport of baby,


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> yes.. it is normal...
> 
> verification dont have a set pattern, it is done randomly, it could be 1 company, or 2 or all.. they may call the applicant or may not....
> 
> 
> but enough time has passed since verification, it may be that they are waiting for delivery to be commenced in your case and then they will ping to submit birth certificate and passport of baby,


Thanks for your reply.
DIBP will inform me about this step, or they will keep quite till delivery? Shall DIBP inform me that the case will be on hold until delivery?


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> DIBP will inform me about this step, or they will keep quite till delivery? Shall DIBP inform me that the case will be on hold until delivery?


only 1 member got that mail that case is on hold till delivery

in my case they kept mum and pinged me after EDD


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> only 1 member got that mail that case is on hold till delivery
> 
> in my case they kept mum and pinged me after EDD


Thus, I've to keep silent and shouldn't ask or mail the DIBP about my case.


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thus, I've to keep silent and shouldn't ask or mail the DIBP about my case.


enjoy the time with family.. prepare for arrival of new family member...


----------



## godspeed4476

Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint. 

For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.

The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.

Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one


----------



## abcbog

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.
> 
> Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one


Congratulations!


----------



## Aarvinder

rvd said:


> Congratulations Aus1984..
> 
> Finally your struggle for PR ends.. I remember the hard phase you faced during your employment verification..
> 
> All the best for the future..


Congrats
Kindly share employment verification 
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.
> 
> Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one



congratulations mate...


----------



## Lady$Bird

Aus1984 said:


> No I was thinking but didn't send any email to them


Great. I lodged mine in Nov and last CO contact was on 7th Dec. No updates after that. I sent mails and raised a complaint. Haven't seen any progress though. Not sure what to do now, but wait.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.
> 
> Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one


Congrats!!!


----------



## shibumams

I was contacted by CO today for Medical ( which is in progress) and Employment reference letters. In the CO follow-up mail they have asked for the reference letter in company letterhead, which i don't have and they mentioned the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.

I have the SD with detailed roles and responsibilities which was submitted to ACS , Also it has my Manager signature and his direct contact number/email, does that be enough. The concern is SD doesn't have details that usually seen on company letter head like "full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses. " Should i have make an other SD with these details ?


----------



## mohefny

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.
> 
> Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one


How did you file the complaint, through e-mail or did you call DIBP ...


----------



## arnav12

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.
> 
> Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one




Congrats mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GARRY_2015

shibumams said:


> I was contacted by CO today for Medical ( which is in progress) and Employment reference letters. In the CO follow-up mail they have asked for the reference letter in company letterhead, which i don't have and they mentioned the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> 
> I have the SD with detailed roles and responsibilities which was submitted to ACS , Also it has my Manager signature and his direct contact number/email, does that be enough. The concern is SD doesn't have details that usually seen on company letter head like "full address of the company and any phone numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses. " Should i have make an other SD with these details ?




Hi,

1. didn't you upload the other supporting documents with SD for the same company to support your SD?
2. Which Team processing your case?
3. how many companies experience you claimed and for which number company they asked for the document?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations godspeed !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

There's a some correlation with Thursdays and Visa Grants !! 
What say guys!!??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

godspeed4476 said:


> Got the grant today morning 5am IST, received 3 mail altogether. It is a matter of some concern regarding how Adelaide office works. They kept my application in limbo for 7 months, and they gave the grant on the same day when i made the complaint. Dont know if its a co incidence or the complain really made a difference. I suggest the guys who have been waiting for more than prescribed timeframe, just do it, make a complaint.
> 
> For 3 months I was running around only for paper work, my wife's degree and certificate as she was from different state, my own certificate had to be rectified which took numerous visits, arguments etc with Mumbai university. Getting passport for my daughter was another herculean task.
> 
> The long wait has even made me loose some interest in the country, but i am going to activate the visa thats for sure. As you guys can see, everything moved super swiftly for me, the SS received in 2 weeks, education assessment in 2 days, but DIPB sets a new standard of lethargy.
> 
> Happy to you guys, and the website for forming up my mind for Australia, and providing a treasure of information, an Australian agent was suggesting a very risky sub class for me initally and asking for huge money for application. But thanks to you guys and the forum, i had to pay no meaningless charges. Updated the signature. Thanks every one


Congrats Mate 👍👍👍👍


----------



## shibumams

Hi Garry, 

1. I had uploaded payslips, service letter of previous company, Employment letter in company letter pad from the current job , form-16 and tax return documents..etc . SD was not uploaded initially  & they have requested it now.
2. Brisbane.
3. As per ACS assessment I can claim only 2 companies experience even though i worked in 3 companies. Current company I'm working for the past 6 years and 8 months in the prior company. 



GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. didn't you upload the other supporting documents with SD for the same company to support your SD?
> 2. Which Team processing your case?
> 3. how many companies experience you claimed and for which number company they asked for the document?


----------



## rahejarajeev

Any Grants today .......looks like a dry day.


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> There's a some correlation with Thursdays and Visa Grants !!
> What say guys!!??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rahejarajeev said:


> Any Grants today .......looks like a dry day.




I think there are a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Aus1984 said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my grant today ........It was a long wait but paid off alhumdulillah.
> Here is my time line. I was dealing through agent & he is having off today but I downloaded letter from mirro immi account.
> Hope all will get speedy grant...
> 
> 1. Visa Lodge on 19/Oct/2016
> 2.CO Contacted for Medical, & all documents since no documents was uploaded on 31/Oct/2016
> 3. Respond to CO with all Documents & Medical on 13/Nov/2016
> 4.CO contacted again on 15th Dec 2016 for Spouse PCC covering period of stay before marriage as previously provided certificate only covers duration after marriage.
> 5. PCC uploaded on 24th Dec 2016
> 6.Employment Verification 14 Feb 2017
> 7.Visa Grant 23rd March 2017
> EID 04 Oct 2017


Hi Aus1984, when you say employment verification, was there a verification with the employer directly or yo ugot a call from AHC?


----------



## bhavesh_gala

hi All,

I have currently lodged visa with only me as applicant, I plan to now add my family; is it compulsory for the spouse /additional applicant to complete an english test? or is a certificate from the college saying that the medium of instruction was english sufficient?

thanks,
Bhavesh


----------



## sultan_azam

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi All,
> 
> I have currently lodged visa with only me as applicant, I plan to now add my family; is it compulsory for the spouse /additional applicant to complete an english test? or is a certificate from the college saying that the medium of instruction was english sufficient?
> 
> thanks,
> Bhavesh


give form 1436 for addition of applicant in your visa application

letter from college will suffice


----------



## micksarima

Hi.all,can anyone tell what to do if pcc is not issued in the time of 28 days ,and not replied to case officer but the pcc receipt is sent.
Regards 
Mick


----------



## micksarima

Guidance required!My pcc is taking a lot of time.I am worried for the same.


----------



## Aus1984

Aarvinder said:


> Congrats
> Kindly share employment verification
> Thanks


I will PM you details what happen at that time


----------



## Moneyjheeta

Aus1984 said:


> I will PM you details what happen at that time


Was it physical verification? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sam.d

Aus1984 said:


> I will PM you details what happen at that time


Hi Aus1984,

I have one confusion can you please clarify them:

Is it mandatory to add spouse name on Passport as primary applicant is my wife.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## sultan_azam

micksarima said:


> Hi.all,can anyone tell what to do if pcc is not issued in the time of 28 days ,and not replied to case officer but the pcc receipt is sent.
> Regards
> Mick


i guess you have submitted the acknowledgement/receipt you received from PSK ??

if not then upload inside immiaccount... this proves you have applied for pcc and you will upload as and when you get it.


----------



## sultan_azam

sam.d said:


> Hi Aus1984,
> 
> I have one confusion can you please clarify them:
> 
> Is it mandatory to add spouse name on Passport as primary applicant is my wife.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


it is good if either of you have spouse name mentioned in passport... 

few psks issue pcc only after that, 2ndly it adds up as a proof of relation in eyes of DIBP


----------



## abcbog

Aus1984 said:


> I will PM you details what happen at that time


Kindly, share it with me.


----------



## Mitul Patel

sam.d said:


> Hi Aus1984,
> 
> I have one confusion can you please clarify them:
> 
> Is it mandatory to add spouse name on Passport as primary applicant is my wife.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam


For your information..
My psk asked my wife's name in my passport and vise versa while issuing pcc.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jv1313

abcbog said:


> Kindly, share it with me.


plz share your experience with me toooo 

thanks


----------



## Lady$Bird

Hi all,
I have lodged my visa on 18-Nov and the CO contacted me for resume on 7-Dec. After that there has been no progress on my application. No CO contacts, no employment verification, no AHC calls and nothing. It has been more than 4 months.
I have not provided an SD for my employment during visa lodge, since my agent told me not to, as it will cause complications in the application. I have provided payslips, tax statements and bank statements for all the 3 companies i have worked for, and all of them are MNCs. Now, if the CO comes back and ask me to provide a reference declaration for employment verification, what is the right way to do it? I have the SDs i got from my senior colleagues during ACS (almost 1.5 yrs back), signed in stamp paper. Is that sufficient or should i get the R&R and employment details printed in company letter head and signed by HR? I have seen some posts where the authority of senior colleagues signing the SDs has been questioned. If i manage to get the HR letters, will AHC call the HR directly for verification? Is he/she supposed to remember my employment details and R&R?
How does it really work?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## sathyauk

Guys , what is the process of applying Child visa born outside Australia. How long is the process.


----------



## vikaschandra

sathyauk said:


> Guys , what is the process of applying Child visa born outside Australia. How long is the process.


Refer to this page https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/101- for chid visa SC 101

It could take upto 14 months global service standard timeline


----------



## Scyther

Hello Everyone,

I am applying for 190 VISA- Victoria,

While applying, in the employment History there is a question.

Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?

I am not claiming any point for employment.

Age-30
PTE-10
Education-15
SS-5

Do we need to give yes for the experience given as relevant by ACS, and no for non relevant? coz my agent is saying to give yes as it's given as relevant by ACS.

Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## sanlal

Hi, 

I have received a positive Vet Assessment for 6 years and will be submitting my Expression of Interest (EOI) in Skill select under job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist) and have the following queries: 

I have total of 7 years experience but VetAssess has considered only 6 years under Points Test Advice. Should I mentioned details of work experience as per VetAssess Outcome letter or the actual experience? 

In my VetAssess outcome letter, they have considered B.com and M.com as comparable to AQF educational level. Should I mention my SSC, HSC, PGDBM details in EOI?

Which state to select for state nomination? My job code is open only in Northern Territory, rest all are closed. I would be selecting subclass 190 and would prefer NSW, Victoria and Queensland but position for my job code is closed in these states. Should I select Any as an option as SkillSelect doesn't allow you to select only 3 states?

Can I include my parents in the Expression of Interest? Currently they are senior citizens and pensioners and are not dependent on me?

Would appreciate if someone can guide me. 

I have 70 points (65 points and +5 points with SN.


----------



## Mitul Patel

sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received a positive Vet Assessment for 6 years and will be submitting my Expression of Interest (EOI) in Skill select under job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist) and have the following queries:
> 
> I have total of 7 years experience but VetAssess has considered only 6 years under Points Test Advice. Should I mentioned details of work experience as per VetAssess Outcome letter or the actual experience?
> 
> In my VetAssess outcome letter, they have considered B.com and M.com as comparable to AQF educational level. Should I mention my SSC, HSC, PGDBM details in EOI?
> 
> Which state to select for state nomination? My job code is open only in Northern Territory, rest all are closed. I would be selecting subclass 190 and would prefer NSW, Victoria and Queensland but position for my job code is closed in these states. Should I select Any as an option as SkillSelect doesn't allow you to select only 3 states?
> 
> Can I include my parents in the Expression of Interest? Currently they are senior citizens and pensioners and are not dependent on me?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can guide me.
> 
> I have 70 points (65 points and +5 points with SN.


A) as per Vetassess Outcome only
B) yes you may mention your schooling details as well.
C) you will get invitation if you select NT as this is the only state sponsoring your code. Selecting other states may not be fruitful.
D) Only dependent parents may be included with your visa application.
Hope this will help a bit.
Other seniors can guide as well.


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyra J

Hi All,

I've lodged my visa application yesterday...Filling up Form-80 now !!

Should I print it , fill it by hand, sign it, scan and upload
or
Fill using PDF Writer, print , sign , scan , upload

??


----------



## Mitul Patel

Kyra J said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged my visa application yesterday...Filling up Form-80 now !!
> 
> Should I print it , fill it by hand, sign it, scan and upload
> or
> Fill using PDF Writer, print , sign , scan , upload
> 
> ??


 Only page which requires sign, print - sign - scan. 
Rest all pages, type with pdf writer.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

I assume that CO has contacted you for CV, because of not submitting the reference letters with roles and responsibilities, so most probably CO may not ask you for SDs or reference letters. 

If you can manage to get the RR letters from HR and submitting is a good option. Based on the past information AHC may either call you or the person, who is signing your reference letter.

All the best.




Lady$Bird said:


> Hi all,
> I have lodged my visa on 18-Nov and the CO contacted me for resume on 7-Dec. After that there has been no progress on my application. No CO contacts, no employment verification, no AHC calls and nothing. It has been more than 4 months.
> I have not provided an SD for my employment during visa lodge, since my agent told me not to, as it will cause complications in the application. I have provided payslips, tax statements and bank statements for all the 3 companies i have worked for, and all of them are MNCs. Now, if the CO comes back and ask me to provide a reference declaration for employment verification, what is the right way to do it? I have the SDs i got from my senior colleagues during ACS (almost 1.5 yrs back), signed in stamp paper. Is that sufficient or should i get the R&R and employment details printed in company letter head and signed by HR? I have seen some posts where the authority of senior colleagues signing the SDs has been questioned. If i manage to get the HR letters, will AHC call the HR directly for verification? Is he/she supposed to remember my employment details and R&R?
> How does it really work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## PriyeshCharlie

Hi everyone, i have logged my 190 visa in Oct 2016. And I am waiting for an invitation from immigration team. I reach 55 points as of now. Is anyone with almost the same scenario? Any idea by when will state sponsorship open?


----------



## hemanth2k

*Employment Verification*

Dear All, how exactly is the employment verification done? What if the HR / other staff do not respond on the requests for verification? 

What can we assume if the application for visa is in 'Assessment in Progress' for a long time?


----------



## sultan_azam

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am applying for 190 VISA- Victoria,
> 
> While applying, in the employment History there is a question.
> 
> Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?
> 
> I am not claiming any point for employment.
> 
> Age-30
> PTE-10
> Education-15
> SS-5
> 
> Do we need to give yes for the experience given as relevant by ACS, and no for non relevant? coz my agent is saying to give yes as it's given as relevant by ACS.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks.


i assume you have received invitation to file *visa... *

in here you need to mark *No* if you are not claiming experience points... although ACS has marked relevant, but in eoi you have not claimed points for experience, hence you should mark it *No*


----------



## sultan_azam

sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received a positive Vet Assessment for 6 years and will be submitting my Expression of Interest (EOI) in Skill select under job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist) and have the following queries:
> 
> I have total of 7 years experience but VetAssess has considered only 6 years under Points Test Advice. Should I mentioned details of work experience as per VetAssess Outcome letter or the actual experience?
> 
> In my VetAssess outcome letter, they have considered B.com and M.com as comparable to AQF educational level. Should I mention my SSC, HSC, PGDBM details in EOI?
> 
> Which state to select for state nomination? My job code is open only in Northern Territory, rest all are closed. I would be selecting subclass 190 and would prefer NSW, Victoria and Queensland but position for my job code is closed in these states. Should I select Any as an option as SkillSelect doesn't allow you to select only 3 states?
> 
> Can I include my parents in the Expression of Interest? Currently they are senior citizens and pensioners and are not dependent on me?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can guide me.
> 
> I have 70 points (65 points and +5 points with SN.


mention experience in line with VETASSESS report.

you can mention SSC,HSC, PGDBM if there is a suitable row to mention those things.. but dont forget to indicate B.Com/M.Com as they will get you points for qualification

as far as i know you will get nomination from state where your occupation is open at the moment, however you can put an eoi for NSW seperately.. if your candidature is impressive(high points) then they may invite you for nomination, but chances are less

parents cant be added in eoi/visa application...


----------



## sultan_azam

PriyeshCharlie said:


> Hi everyone, i have logged my 190 visa in Oct 2016. And I am waiting for an invitation from immigration team. I reach 55 points as of now. Is anyone with almost the same scenario? Any idea by when will state sponsorship open?


you have lodged visa application or eoi ??

your occupation code ??


----------



## sultan_azam

hemanth2k said:


> Dear All, how exactly is the employment verification done? What if the HR / other staff do not respond on the requests for verification?
> 
> What can we assume if the application for visa is in 'Assessment in Progress' for a long time?


this thread may give some insight on job verification

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html


----------



## aussiedream87

sultan_azam said:


> you have lodged visa application or eoi ??
> 
> your occupation code ??


Guess he was referring to EOI


----------



## vikaschandra

hemanth2k said:


> Dear All, how exactly is the employment verification done? What if the HR / other staff do not respond on the requests for verification?
> 
> What can we assume if the application for visa is in 'Assessment in Progress' for a long time?


Not all cases go through the verification process it is subject to CO's decision to call for employment verification. Though it has been noticed lately that most of the candidates are being verified. 

Employment verification can be done in several ways

1. DIBP officials will reach your HR directly to know more about the individual & his/her work. They might ask them to verify the stat declaration that the applicant has provided (by asking if the person is authorized to provide any such letter this happens usually in case the stat declaration is on letter head, but if it is on plain paper they might not raise this question)
2. DIBP officials might only reach out the person who has issued that letter and get the content and issuance verified
3. DIBP might visit applicants office meet the guy who signed the stat declaration ask him more questions and thereafter might even reach HR for further questioning. 
4. DIBP may also call the applicant after the verification to verify the roles and responsibilities in addition to other questions related to ones job. 
5. DIBP officials may just call Applicants HR to verify the Roles and Responsibilities if the letter is issued by the HR directly

These are various modes of verification used by DIBP officials

If the Hr doesn't respond and DIBP are not satisfied with the evidences received one may receive letter of Natural Justice to which the applicant has to reapond withing 28 days providing additional evidences supporting their claims. Post rely to the NJL if DIBP are satisfied one may receive Grant if not it would lead to Visa Rejection. 

Assessment in progress would juat mean that the file is still being processed


----------



## HARINDERJEET

can anyone tell how age is calculated...... person of March 1985 born comes under which age group????? 
25 to 32,
or
32+


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> can anyone tell how age is calculated...... person of March 1985 born comes under which age group?????
> 25 to 32,
> or
> 32+


25-32

you wont join the next group unless you turn 33


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sultan, 

thnx for quick reply....
means march 1985 born have one more year to claim for 30 scores for age????


----------



## sultan_azam

HARINDERJEET said:


> sultan,
> 
> thnx for quick reply....
> means march 1985 born have one more year to claim for 30 scores for age????


yes


----------



## HARINDERJEET

sultan_azam said:


> yes


O thnx dear..... I was worried for it...


----------



## thisisgags

Hi All,
Those who are waiting, this might give you heaps of hopes. 

After 432 days of almost pin drop silence, i am pleased to inform everyone that me and family have finally received our grant today. 

Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped/boosted morale in this looooonnnnnngggg wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam.d

Hi All,

Can you please let me know ...
Can i get EOI and State Sponsership with 65 Points (Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, PTE-10, SN - 5) for HR Advisor (223111)...??

Regards,
Sam


----------



## Breath

Congratulations! Waoooooo 432 days!!!!! how did you manage to cope with the delay? I dont fancy myself waiting for 6 months let alone 1 yr +. 




thisisgags said:


> Hi All,
> Those who are waiting, this might give you heaps of hopes.
> 
> After 432 days of almost pin drop silence, i am pleased to inform everyone that me and family have finally received our grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped/boosted morale in this looooonnnnnngggg wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

Congrats, Can you please elaborate the reason of late? Did you send them the Complain regarding the delay?




thisisgags said:


> Hi All,
> Those who are waiting, this might give you heaps of hopes.
> 
> After 432 days of almost pin drop silence, i am pleased to inform everyone that me and family have finally received our grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped/boosted morale in this looooonnnnnngggg wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanlal

Hi,

I have a positive skills assessment done from VetAssess for job code: 225113 - Marketing Specialist. This occupation is available in Northern Territory and before proceeding with my Expression of Interest application, I have few queries and would appreciate if anyone can please address it:

1. Can I select Any State for nomination? 

2. After submitting state nomination under Skill Select for Any State, can I send across a separate application to Northern Territory to consider my nomination?

3. After submission, will I get a mail directly from a State nominating me? 

Please advice as I'm confused if I should select Any state or Northern Territory which is currently open for my occupation.


----------



## thisisgags

Breath said:


> Congratulations! Waoooooo 432 days!!!!! how did you manage to cope with the delay? I dont fancy myself waiting for 6 months let alone 1 yr +.



It was pain in the *** to be honest. Probably toughest year of my life while being onshore. But now doesn't matter really...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

rameshverma85 said:


> Congrats, Can you please elaborate the reason of late? Did you send them the Complain regarding the delay?




Thanks Ramesh. There is no reason to be honest. Yes i did submit global feedback form twice in Aug'16 and Feb'17. Also, I referred to me first complaint clearly in the 2nd one. Though the response remained same as standard one. Only difference in 2nd one was that i received call from AHC Delhi and Medicals before their response. Not sure if it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameshverma85

thisisgags said:


> Thanks Ramesh. There is no reason to be honest. Yes i did submit global feedback form twice in Aug'16 and Feb'17. Also, I referred to me first complaint clearly in the 2nd one. Though the response remained same as standard one. Only difference in 2nd one was that i received call from AHC Delhi and Medicals before their response. Not sure if it helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you face the employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

rameshverma85 said:


> Did you face the employment verification?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not that i am aware of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

thisisgags said:


> Hi All,
> Those who are waiting, this might give you heaps of hopes.
> 
> After 432 days of almost pin drop silence, i am pleased to inform everyone that me and family have finally received our grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped/boosted morale in this looooonnnnnngggg wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations mate... your patience is incredible

did they asked to redo pcc/medicals ?


----------



## thisisgags

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... your patience is incredible
> 
> 
> 
> did they asked to redo pcc/medicals ?




Thanks mate. Only medicals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

thisisgags said:


> Not that i am aware of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Mate!

I am at 336th Day......


----------



## thisisgags

mohnishsharma said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> 
> 
> I am at 336th Day......




Thanks Mohnish and good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Congratz thisisgags


----------



## Mitul Patel

thisisgags said:


> Hi All,
> Those who are waiting, this might give you heaps of hopes.
> 
> After 432 days of almost pin drop silence, i am pleased to inform everyone that me and family have finally received our grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped/boosted morale in this looooonnnnnngggg wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh...432 a long long wait is over...
Many many congratulations !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

thisisgags said:


> Hi All,
> Those who are waiting, this might give you heaps of hopes.
> 
> After 432 days of almost pin drop silence, i am pleased to inform everyone that me and family have finally received our grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped/boosted morale in this looooonnnnnngggg wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Buddy 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## nir

thisisgags said:


> Thanks Mohnish and good luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

What is your overall points breakdown?


----------



## thisisgags

Thanks Mithul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekabubu

what was the reason for the delay?


----------



## Mitul Patel

thisisgags said:


> Thanks Mithul.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which team processed ur case? Is it brisbane?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

Mitul Patel said:


> Which team processed ur case? Is it brisbane?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Yes Brisbane only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numero_uno

hemanth2k said:


> Dear All, how exactly is the employment verification done? What if the HR / other staff do not respond on the requests for verification?
> 
> What can we assume if the application for visa is in 'Assessment in Progress' for a long time?


Ideally they will reach out to you incase the are not able to establish contact with your employer...but not necessarily reason for delay is employment verification. If possible check with you employer if they have received any communication from DIBP.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

*skilled select*

Hi all,

I am a 190 applicant since Dec 16. I have been contacted by my CO for CV and form 80 in Dec, that I provided ASAP. Recently, I have been contacted by somebody from "Skilled Select" team to provide my residential address.

What does it mean. Is it start of some long checks. Is it gonna delay my application outcome???????

Not sure what to think here......................

Has anyone been contacted by skilled select and what followed afterwards???????

Would be awesome to have Sultan bro's input here.

Thanks


----------



## Mitul Patel

Mel-Bourne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a 190 applicant since Dec 16. I have been contacted by my CO for CV and form 80 in Dec, that I provided ASAP. Recently, I have been contacted by somebody from "Skilled Select" team to provide my residential address.
> 
> What does it mean. Is it start of some long checks. Is it gonna delay my application outcome???????
> 
> Not sure what to think here......................
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by skilled select and what followed afterwards???????
> 
> Would be awesome to have Sultan bro's input here.
> 
> Thanks


This is I think a latest twist. I never heard so. Hope all goes well. Keep us updated bro.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

Mitul Patel said:


> This is I think a latest twist. I never heard so. Hope all goes well. Keep us updated bro.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Sure I will


----------



## Mel-Bourne

Mel-Bourne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a 190 applicant since Dec 16. I have been contacted by my CO for CV and form 80 in Dec, that I provided ASAP. Recently, I have been contacted by somebody from "Skilled Select" team to provide my residential address.
> 
> What does it mean. Is it start of some long checks. Is it gonna delay my application outcome???????
> 
> Not sure what to think here......................
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by skilled select and what followed afterwards???????
> 
> Would be awesome to have Sultan bro's input here.
> 
> Thanks




I am so sorry for mistake, its "skilled support" but not skilled select 
sorry............


----------



## arnav12

thisisgags said:


> Hi All,
> Those who are waiting, this might give you heaps of hopes.
> 
> After 432 days of almost pin drop silence, i am pleased to inform everyone that me and family have finally received our grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped/boosted morale in this looooonnnnnngggg wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hats off to your patience bro.
I am gng to complete 7 months and cant tell you about the condition. Congrats to you & your family. Best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47

After getting the 190 visa, is there a requirement that we need to land in the particular state that nominated us?


----------



## thisisgags

arnav12 said:


> Hats off to your patience bro.
> I am gng to complete 7 months and cant tell you about the condition. Congrats to you & your family. Best of luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Arnav and good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sharat47 said:


> After getting the 190 visa, is there a requirement that we need to land in the particular state that nominated us?




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mel-Bourne said:


> I am so sorry for mistake, its "skilled support" but not skilled select
> 
> sorry............




Many are contacted. It is skilled support - respond with required documents/details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

nir said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> What is your overall points breakdown?




Hi Nir,
I am sure you must be wondering that if I am replying to all others, why not you. Sorry for delay mate. To be honest, time lag was so long that I even forget what I claimed for and had to collate everything to give you correct information. Here are the details:

Age: 25
Employment overseas: 15
Employment Australia: 5
Education: 15
State Nomination: 5
Total: 65

EOI submitted: 19th Jan 2016
Invitation: 18th Jan 2016
Visa submitted: 19th Jan 2016
Doc requested (form 80 and 1221): 19th Feb 2016
Doc submitted and button pressed: 27th Feb 2016
Call from AHC, Delhi: 02nd Mar 2017
Medicals Requested: 03rd Mar 2017
Visa grant: 27th Mar 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

thisisgags said:


> Yes Brisbane only.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You mean Brisbane team take long time for normal process compare with Adelaide .

Mine also Brisbane . Because, I had received email from GSM.brisbane ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a 190 applicant since Dec 16. I have been contacted by my CO for CV and form 80 in Dec, that I provided ASAP. Recently, I have been contacted by somebody from "Skilled Select" team to provide my residential address.
> 
> What does it mean. Is it start of some long checks. Is it gonna delay my application outcome???????
> 
> Not sure what to think here......................
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by skilled select and what followed afterwards???????
> 
> Would be awesome to have Sultan bro's input here.
> 
> Thanks


check form 80, have you given correct addresses in that ??? if not then correct it

was there a change in residence after submitting visa application ?? if yes then inform them

provide them the address you are staying at right now after taking care of aforesaid.

good luck, i wish it doesnt go the long way


----------



## sounddonor

Mel-Bourne said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 190 applicant since Dec 16. I have been contacted by my CO for CV and form 80 in Dec, that I provided ASAP. Recently, I have been contacted by somebody from "Skilled Select" team to provide my residential address.
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean. Is it start of some long checks. Is it gonna delay my application outcome???????
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think here......................
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by skilled select and what followed afterwards???????
> 
> 
> 
> Would be awesome to have Sultan bro's input here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




What is skill select team ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

thisisgags said:


> Hi Nir,
> I am sure you must be wondering that if I am replying to all others, why not you. Sorry for delay mate. To be honest, time lag was so long that I even forget what I claimed for and had to collate everything to give you correct information. Here are the details:
> 
> Age: 25
> Employment overseas: 15
> Employment Australia: 5
> Education: 15
> State Nomination: 5
> Total: 65
> 
> EOI submitted: 19th Jan 2016
> Invitation: 18th Jan 2016
> Visa submitted: 19th Jan 2016
> Doc requested (form 80 and 1221): 19th Feb 2016
> Doc submitted and button pressed: 27th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC, Delhi: 02nd Mar 2017
> Medicals Requested: 03rd Mar 2017
> Visa grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratz man really long wait.... I was gone mad in 5 months & you waited more than 400 days..


----------



## sam.d

Hi All,

Is anybody have idea about my query please let me know...
Can i get EOI and State Sponsership with 65 Points (Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, PTE-10, SN - 5) for HR Advisor (223111)...??
Or i have to improve my PTE score ?

Regards,
Sam


----------



## andreyx108b

worldking said:


> You mean Brisbane team take long time for normal process compare with Adelaide .
> 
> Mine also Brisbane . Because, I had received email from GSM.brisbane ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Both are the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hello,Experts I have also applied 190 visa anzsco code 261312 on 26August2016. Now 7 months is over. I have requested my c/o to send me vac 2 invoice through mail and c/o replied 21 February that your case is under routine check. How long does it takes time? For sending vac 2. I am little bit worried about their time taken. Anybody please clear.


----------



## Aus1984

sam.d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anybody have idea about my query please let me know...
> Can i get EOI and State Sponsership with 65 Points (Age-30, Edu-15, Exp-5, PTE-10, SN - 5) for HR Advisor (223111)...??
> Or i have to improve my PTE score ?
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Check myimmitracker to get an idea based on your occupation


----------



## sam.d

Hi Aus1984,

Thanks for your valuable revert on my query.

Regards,
Sam



Aus1984 said:


> Check myimmitracker to get an idea based on your occupation


----------



## ausguy11

Today there are 70 days after CO contact... 

why they keep saying they review case after 28 days


----------



## thisisgags

worldking said:


> You mean Brisbane team take long time for normal process compare with Adelaide .
> 
> Mine also Brisbane . Because, I had received email from GSM.brisbane ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Either GSM or God knows this....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags

Aus1984 said:


> Congratz man really long wait.... I was gone mad in 5 months & you waited more than 400 days..




Thanks mate. That's normal, so don't worry and keep getting mad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

thisisgags said:


> Aus1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz man really long wait.... I was gone mad in 5 months & you waited more than 400 days..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. That's normal, so don't worry and keep getting mad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It has been a real long period. Pcc / medicals have validity period. So, were you asked to redo your medical / PCC etc. Or the old ones were used.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

Hi Guys,

I want to apply under 233311	(Electrical Engineer)
Can you please clarify my following doubts-

1.I hold post graduate diploma in electrical engineering (nba accredited)and the same qualifies under washington accord but my bachelors degree is not at all related to electrical engineering.Can I only have the assessment of pg diploma or do I need to send both bachelor degree(non relevant field) and pg diploma?

2.Is there any work experience required for engineers australia assessment if I go by Washington accord path?

3.Any guess if my Pg diploma will be taken equivalent to bachelors or masters?

3.Is it better for me to apply under 312311(Electrical Engineering draftesperson) or 233311	(Electrical Engineer)?


----------



## rvd

thisisgags said:


> Thanks mate. That's normal, so don't worry and keep getting mad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way Aus1984 got his PR granted last week.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi All, is [email protected] the right email id to send requests relating to existing application? I had sent an email two days back and havent got any reply


----------



## bhavesh_gala

thisisgags said:


> Hi Nir,
> I am sure you must be wondering that if I am replying to all others, why not you. Sorry for delay mate. To be honest, time lag was so long that I even forget what I claimed for and had to collate everything to give you correct information. Here are the details:
> 
> Age: 25
> Employment overseas: 15
> Employment Australia: 5
> Education: 15
> State Nomination: 5
> Total: 65
> 
> EOI submitted: 19th Jan 2016
> Invitation: 18th Jan 2016
> Visa submitted: 19th Jan 2016
> Doc requested (form 80 and 1221): 19th Feb 2016
> Doc submitted and button pressed: 27th Feb 2016
> Call from AHC, Delhi: 02nd Mar 2017
> Medicals Requested: 03rd Mar 2017
> Visa grant: 27th Mar 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow Gags! Congratulations on your grant. I see that you had lodged your visa on the 19th of Jan 2016 and received your grant only yesterday, that means 1 year 2 months........really wow!! However, you have got it, very happy for you.

I was also wondering, if they issue visa so late what is the Initial Entry date limit, I have submitted my medicals and PCC at the time of visa lodge itself. Did you do your medicals twice? At the time of lodging and again last month?

Also, you mentioned you gave some global feedback which is a kind of complaint, how does one give that? 

I had lodged my visa in June 2016, not sure whats happening.

Regarding your call from AHC, how did that go? So you got exactly after four weeks from AHC call?


----------



## bhavesh_gala

mohnishsharma said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> I am at 336th Day......


Hi Mohnish, floating in the same boat, I have also applied since the 10th of June 2016. Hopefully, we get it....


----------



## bhavesh_gala

mohnishsharma said:


> Congrats Mate!
> 
> I am at 336th Day......


Hi Mohnish, floating in the same boat, 291 days for me...hopefully we get it.


----------



## thisisgags

...


----------



## thisisgags

bhavesh_gala said:


> Wow Gags! Congratulations on your grant. I see that you had lodged your visa on the 19th of Jan 2016 and received your grant only yesterday, that means 1 year 2 months........really wow!! However, you have got it, very happy for you.
> 
> I was also wondering, if they issue visa so late what is the Initial Entry date limit, I have submitted my medicals and PCC at the time of visa lodge itself. Did you do your medicals twice? At the time of lodging and again last month?
> 
> Also, you mentioned you gave some global feedback which is a kind of complaint, how does one give that?
> 
> I had lodged my visa in June 2016, not sure whats happening.
> 
> Regarding your call from AHC, how did that go? So you got exactly after four weeks from AHC call?




Hi Bhavesh,
Thanks mate. 

I am onshore, so no initial entry date for me. 

Yes i did my medicals twice because as per process medicals expires after one year of timeframe. 

Global feedback is available on DIBP's website https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback

Call from AHC didn't go well at all. I was not expecting and was completely frozen to be honest that I couldn't even recall name of my first employer.... I was asked for all employment details with start and end dates along with salary. Suggestion is to keep brief of your profile always with you in your wallet, so that there is no conflict in the information that you provide. 

Pls don't go by four weeks timeframe. But looks like if it takes longer than a year, then you get medicals again only if you are ready to get your grant. 

Hope that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to apply under 233311	(Electrical Engineer)
> Can you please clarify my following doubts-
> 
> 1.I hold post graduate diploma in electrical engineering (nba accredited)and the same qualifies under washington accord but my bachelors degree is not at all related to electrical engineering.Can I only have the assessment of pg diploma or do I need to send both bachelor degree(non relevant field) and pg diploma?
> 
> 2.Is there any work experience required for engineers australia assessment if I go by Washington accord path?
> 
> 3.Any guess if my Pg diploma will be taken equivalent to bachelors or masters?
> 
> 3.Is it better for me to apply under 312311(Electrical Engineering draftesperson) or 233311	(Electrical Engineer)?


Please someone help me on this


----------



## suman.rani

harmandeepsinghbosskala said:


> harmandeepsinghbosskala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to apply under 233311	(Electrical Engineer)
> Can you please clarify my following doubts-
> Hi
> 1.I hold post graduate diploma in electrical engineering (nba accredited)and the same qualifies under washington accord but my bachelors degree is not at all related to electrical engineering.Can I only have the assessment of pg diploma or do I need to send both bachelor degree(non relevant field) and pg diploma?
> 
> 2.Is there any work experience required for engineers australia assessment if I go by Washington accord path?
> 
> 3.Any guess if my Pg diploma will be taken equivalent to bachelors or masters?
> 
> 3.Is it better for me to apply under 312311(Electrical Engineering draftesperson) or 233311	(Electrical Engineer)?
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone help me on this
Click to expand...

 as per some limited information that i have..For applying under electrical engineering 233311 bachelors in electrical engineering is required.. However, please take assistance from an expert or any consultant.


----------



## harmandeepsinghbosskala

suman.rani said:


> as per some limited information that i have..For applying under electrical engineering 233311 bachelors in electrical engineering is required.. However, please take assistance from an expert or any consultant.


Hi..Thanks for the info...I am not a frequent user of this forum..Really not sure how to find appropriate expert for my query


----------



## sat123

thisisgags said:


> bhavesh_gala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Gags! Congratulations on your grant. I see that you had lodged your visa on the 19th of Jan 2016 and received your grant only yesterday, that means 1 year 2 months........really wow!! However, you have got it, very happy for you.
> 
> I was also wondering, if they issue visa so late what is the Initial Entry date limit, I have submitted my medicals and PCC at the time of visa lodge itself. Did you do your medicals twice? At the time of lodging and again last month?
> 
> Also, you mentioned you gave some global feedback which is a kind of complaint, how does one give that?
> 
> I had lodged my visa in June 2016, not sure whats happening.
> 
> Regarding your call from AHC, how did that go? So you got exactly after four weeks from AHC call?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bhavesh,
> Thanks mate.
> 
> I am onshore, so no initial entry date for me.
> 
> Yes i did my medicals twice because as per process medicals expires after one year of timeframe.
> 
> Global feedback is available on DIBP's website https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback
> 
> Call from AHC didn't go well at all. I was not expecting and was completely frozen to be honest that I couldn't even recall name of my first employer.... I was asked for all employment details with start and end dates along with salary. Suggestion is to keep brief of your profile always with you in your wallet, so that there is no conflict in the information that you provide.
> 
> Pls don't go by four weeks timeframe. But looks like if it takes longer than a year, then you get medicals again only if you are ready to get your grant.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If verification takes that long then it's not applicants fault. We can not question or confront them but it's unfair to ask applicant to pay again for medicals, considering that it's too expensive to get medicals done onshore.


----------



## aditAussie

*Waiting for invitation*

Hi Guys,

Submitted EOI on 14 Oct 2016 with 60 pts.
ACS done with 6 years deducted from exp (BE in Electrical and electronics) working in IT.
Age - 30
English - 10
education - 15
exp-5 

189 - 60
190(NSW) - 65

Did anyone with similar score got invite recently? when can I expect to get invite?

Thanks,
Adi


----------



## worldking

thisisgags said:


> Either GSM or God knows this....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micksarima

Hi friends,
Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
Thank you all forum members. 
Regards.
Mick


----------



## mekabubu

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


your old PCC expired or you never got the PCC the first time until now?


----------



## Mitul Patel

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


Congratulations.. Patience paid well !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


Congrats Mick 👍👍👍


----------



## micksarima

Hi all,
Thank you all forum members for your wishes..good luck to you all..have a blissful life ahead.
happy days are going to come really soon.


----------



## worldking

andreyx108b said:


> Both are the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you for your replay Andrey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

micksarima said:


> Hi all,
> Thank you all forum members for your wishes..good luck to you all..have a blissful life ahead.
> happy days are going to come really soon.




Congrats bro.. your case shows they start to clear older accounts that is really good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87

mekabubu said:


> your old PCC expired or you never got the PCC the first time until now?
> __________________
> 11/6/16 visa application
> 5/7 1st contact by CO
> 21/7 medical exam
> 23/8 2nd contact by CO for CV
> 23/8 employment verification
> 31/1/17 contacted CO, generic reply
> *21/3 contacted CO about PCC expiry
> *


just read ur signature which says CO contacted for PCC. When did you take your PCC? Was it over a year old?


----------



## aussiedream87

micksarima said:


> Hi all,
> Thank you all forum members for your wishes..good luck to you all..have a blissful life ahead.
> happy days are going to come really soon.


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


congratulations for the visa grant...


grant notification subject to PCC ??? what does that means ?


----------



## arnav12

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick




Congrats Mick. Your patience paid off. Can you share your timeline pls and any complaint registered or not if yes then when. Sorry asking u lot of questions but want to know clear picture. Hope u dont mind. 

Thanks in advance dear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthy84

Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.


Timeline

ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)

2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing) 
2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
2017 Jan - ACS accessment 
2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application 
2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


----------



## sultan_azam

karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


congratulations Karthy... good luck


----------



## karthy84

Thanks Sultan. Your responses/suggestions are instrumental for many of us. 
Keep your good work going.


----------



## vikaschandra

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


Congratulations Mick


----------



## planetvibhor

Hi,

Can anyone tell how much time does a PCC takes in India. I applied for PCC at passport office on 16th March. Physical police verification happened on 21st March. Still the status is PCC applied.


----------



## sultan_azam

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell how much time does a PCC takes in India. I applied for PCC at passport office on 16th March. Physical police verification happened on 21st March. Still the status is PCC applied.


contact the police station guy who did verification, request them to upload/send the report to SP office, i think it is stuck somewhere else you would have got it by now


----------



## Mitul Patel

karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


Congratulations for such a quick grant !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## karthy84

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations for such a quick grant !
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Thank you Mitul.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> 
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:




Congrats karthy for the speedy grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthy84

arnav12 said:


> Congrats karthy for the speedy grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you Arnav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Congrats Karthy👍👍👍💐



karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


 


karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


----------



## sam.d

congratulations Karthy... good luck



karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


----------



## chiraggodhani

karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


Congrts bro...did u notice...?? in IELTS u get lowest in writing..but in PTE u get highest...!!Evaluation Fiasco by IELTS..!!!!


----------



## chiraggodhani

R u going for NT ss?


----------



## karthy84

chiraggodhani said:


> Congrts bro...did u notice...?? in IELTS u get lowest in writing..but in PTE u get highest...!!Evaluation Fiasco by IELTS..!!!!




Thanks bro. Because of IELTS I was in the verge of discontinuing the visa process. PTE was the saving grace. My effort was very less compared to IELTS. I feel people evaluating IELTS are judgemental and hand writing also comes to picture (My personal opinion )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthy84

sam.d said:


> congratulations Karthy... good luck




Thank you Sam.d bro..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthy84

rahejarajeev said:


> Congrats Karthy




Thank you rahejarajeev..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

karthy84 said:


> Thanks bro. Because of IELTS I was in the verge of discontinuing the visa process. PTE was the saving grace. My effort was very less compared to IELTS. I feel people evaluating IELTS are judgemental and hand writing also comes to picture (My personal opinion )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with u...For the same reason (hand writing) i opted for PTE and done well.


----------



## andreyx108b

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


Congrats!


----------



## chiraggodhani

sam.d said:


> congratulations Karthy... good luck


R u going for NT ss?


----------



## andreyx108b

karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


Congrats!


----------



## offto

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


Congratulations @micksarima!! 


***Patience is virtue***


----------



## bhavesh_gala

thisisgags said:


> Hi Bhavesh,
> Thanks mate.
> 
> I am onshore, so no initial entry date for me.
> 
> Yes i did my medicals twice because as per process medicals expires after one year of timeframe.
> 
> Global feedback is available on DIBP's website https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/provide-feedback
> 
> Call from AHC didn't go well at all. I was not expecting and was completely frozen to be honest that I couldn't even recall name of my first employer.... I was asked for all employment details with start and end dates along with salary. Suggestion is to keep brief of your profile always with you in your wallet, so that there is no conflict in the information that you provide.
> 
> Pls don't go by four weeks timeframe. But looks like if it takes longer than a year, then you get medicals again only if you are ready to get your grant.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks so much gags, definitely helps


----------



## bhavesh_gala

micksarima said:


> Hi friends,
> Happy to share that I got my grant notification yesterday subject to pcc..now I have uploaded pcc which was taking time to get issue .I thank all of u from e the core of my heart and stay blessed always..to all those who are waiting I lodged my visa on 28january2016.they asked to do medicals, pcc and some st. D my employer on 21st February 2017 which i did earlier but was waiting for pcc .I uploaded the receipt but actual pcc got yesterday. No employment verification was done.
> I wish all those who are waiting get a speedy grant as I can they are clearing their backlog..
> Thank you all forum members.
> Regards.
> Mick


Congrats Mick! One more old timer, hope everyone's patience rewards them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mel-Bourne

sultan_azam said:


> check form 80, have you given correct addresses in that ??? if not then correct it
> 
> was there a change in residence after submitting visa application ?? if yes then inform them
> 
> provide them the address you are staying at right now after taking care of aforesaid.
> 
> good luck, i wish it doesnt go the long way


Thank you Sultan Bhai for your response. And yes its so true, coz on form 80, there was typo error and they rightly asked me to make sure everything was in order. thank you for this and yes I hope that things come through quickly coz I'm anxiously waiting like everyone else here in this forum


----------



## bhavesh_gala

karthy84 said:


> Hello everyone. I received my grant today. My sincere thanks to all the members of this forum. You guys are phenomenal and I wish everyone in queue for grant soon. Again thank I each and everyone for enlightening about the process.
> 
> 
> Timeline
> 
> ANZCO - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> 2015 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 IELTS 3 times (6.5 in writing)
> 2016 - Collection of all employment references (it took almost 6 months)
> 2017 Jan - PTE (S 78, R 74, S76, W 82)
> 2017 Jan - ACS accessment
> 2017 Feb 10th - +ve ACS result
> Points Breakdown ( Age - 30 , Empolyment - 10, Education -15 , English - 10, SS - 5) - 70
> 2017 Feb 10th - EOI Submission
> 2017 Feb 17th - NSW Invite and Payment of NSW application
> 2017 Feb 24th - NSW Approved
> 2017 Feb 28th - VISA Lodged
> 2017 Mar 6th - Medicals for Wife,kid and Myself
> 2017 Mar 10th - CO Contact for Medicals and PCC
> 2017 Mar 13th - Information provided.
> 2017 Mar 29th - Grant:cheer2:


Congratulations Karthik! had you submitted employment references for each and every employer, and mentioning all roles and responsibilities


----------



## Mel-Bourne

sounddonor said:


> What is skill select team ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well sorry........ as I mentioned in next post - its "skilled support" team


----------



## karthy84

bhavesh_gala said:


> Congratulations Karthik! had you submitted employment references for each and every employer, and mentioning all roles and responsibilities




Thank you Bhavesh.. yes I got references mentioning my responsibilities from 2 previous employers and my current employer on their letter head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaksInOz

*Bridging Visa*

Hello experts,

I am on bridging visa with 190 lodged in jan 2017. I am in onshore on 457 visa, which is valid until 2020. Can I travel outside australia with this bridging visa or are there any separate process for travel outside australia. Any pointers on this would help.

Thanks


----------



## Mel-Bourne

LaksInOz said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I am on bridging visa with 190 lodged in jan 2017. I am in onshore on 457 visa, which is valid until 2020. Can I travel outside australia with this bridging visa or are there any separate process for travel outside australia. Any pointers on this would help.
> 
> Thanks


as a 457 holder, you're fine to go anywhere, bridging visa doesn't hold you back


----------



## aminn_524

Hi guys, 

4 months ago, I submitted my EOI for subclass 190, claiming for 55 point (+5 Sponsorship, to be invited) , now I got 79 in PTE and my overall score is 65, so I going to submit subclass 189 also, my question is can I create a new EOI for 189? or I have to include it in my previous EOI together with 190?


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Thank you Sultan Bhai for your response. And yes its so true, coz on form 80, there was typo error and they rightly asked me to make sure everything was in order. thank you for this and yes I hope that things come through quickly coz I'm anxiously waiting like everyone else here in this forum


good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

aminn_524 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 4 months ago, I submitted my EOI for subclass 190, claiming for 55 point (+5 Sponsorship, to be invited) , now I got 79 in PTE and my overall score is 65, so I going to submit subclass 189 also, my question is can I create a new EOI for 189? or I have to include it in my previous EOI together with 190?


it will be better a new EOI for 189

also update the 190 EOI with new PTE score


----------



## chiraggodhani

Its Century and still not out by DIBP....100 days complete since Visa lodged n still waiting....!!!


----------



## Aus1984

Can any tell me when registration /admission for KG opens in NSW
Thanks...


----------



## abcbog

Hello mates,
I found this post on Facebook 
'Due to the severe weather affecting South East Queensland, our offices, including client service counters, will be closed until further notice. We will provide an update once our offices are re-opened for business. If you have a general enquiry, you can ask us here on Facebook or use our webform: General Enquiries Form. Essential services are being maintained in Brisbane Airport and Gold Coast Airport. Please stay safe.'
It seems that Brisbane team will be off until further notice


----------



## Riyane

Aus1984 said:


> Can any tell me when registration /admission for KG opens in NSW
> Thanks...




Session starts in January for all...even for KG as well.....but as per my understanding you may get your kid enrolled anytime you migrate there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

Aus1984 said:


> Can any tell me when registration /admission for KG opens in NSW
> Thanks...




And registration opens in November


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaksInOz

Aus1984 said:


> Can any tell me when registration /admission for KG opens in NSW
> Thanks...


Session starts in Jan end but with PR you can get admission anytime of the year.


----------



## LaksInOz

Mel-Bourne said:


> as a 457 holder, you're fine to go anywhere, bridging visa doesn't hold you back


Are you also in onshore Australia ? Just checking if anyone onshore in similar situation.


----------



## sat123

Riyane said:


> Aus1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any tell me when registration /admission for KG opens in NSW
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Session starts in January for all...even for KG as well.....but as per my understanding you may get your kid enrolled anytime you migrate there...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You can enroll anytime. Look at the Dec site and they have given age criteria. Your child would be admitted to the class for which he is eligible as per the chart.


----------



## sat123

LaksInOz said:


> Mel-Bourne said:
> 
> 
> 
> as a 457 holder, you're fine to go anywhere, bridging visa doesn't hold you back
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also in onshore Australia ? Just checking if anyone onshore in similar situation.
Click to expand...

Your bridging comes into effect only when your 457 expires.


----------



## Aus1984

Riyane said:


> And registration opens in November
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply... I am planning to move in Sept. end


----------



## offto

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> I found this post on Facebook
> 'Due to the severe weather affecting South East Queensland, our offices, including client service counters, will be closed until further notice. We will provide an update once our offices are re-opened for business. If you have a general enquiry, you can ask us here on Facebook or use our webform: General Enquiries Form. Essential services are being maintained in Brisbane Airport and Gold Coast Airport. Please stay safe.'
> It seems that Brisbane team will be off until further notice


Thanks for the post mate..actually i was following this too and came across a couple of vids..seems like the place is largely swamped..


----------



## YankeeD

chiraggodhani said:


> Its Century and still not out by DIBP....100 days complete since Visa lodged n still waiting....!!!


I'm well into the 133th day and still waiting for the good news from SA team


----------



## chiraggodhani

YankeeD said:


> I'm well into the 133th day and still waiting for the good news from SA team


They r giving higher preference to IT guys..!!!


----------



## YankeeD

chiraggodhani said:


> They r giving higher preference to IT guys..!!!


source?


----------



## andreyx108b

chiraggodhani said:


> Its Century and still not out by DIBP....100 days complete since Visa lodged n still waiting....!!!




There is no SLAs anymore (at least clearly stated) so... 100 days is within average processing time according to DIBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Riyane said:


> Session starts in January for all...even for KG as well.....but as per my understanding you may get your kid enrolled anytime you migrate there...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anytime. Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> I found this post on Facebook
> 'Due to the severe weather affecting South East Queensland, our offices, including client service counters, will be closed until further notice. We will provide an update once our offices are re-opened for business. If you have a general enquiry, you can ask us here on Facebook or use our webform: General Enquiries Form. Essential services are being maintained in Brisbane Airport and Gold Coast Airport. Please stay safe.'
> It seems that Brisbane team will be off until further notice


Ohh. Now this too.. why to make it any better..  

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

andreyx108b said:


> There is no SLAs anymore (at least clearly stated) so... 100 days is within average processing time according to DIBP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per the response i received from dibp for my complaint, we will have to wait for at least 7 months (until the new timeline elapses) before contacting dibp for status update. So yes, 100 days is normal now. The question is, is there any assurance that we will get a grant within 7 months or do they push us to the remaining 10% category. It is already 132 days of waiting for me.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Lady$Bird said:


> As per the response i received from dibp for my complaint, we will have to wait for at least 7 months (until the new timeline elapses) before contacting dibp for status update. So yes, 100 days is normal now. The question is, is there any assurance that we will get a grant within 7 months or do they push us to the remaining 10% category. It is already 132 days of waiting for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Sad part of this is that 7 months timeline will be updated regularly based on the workload of DIBP. We don't know what will happen when they update next time it may reduced to 6 months or increased to 8 months.


----------



## Lady$Bird

rvd said:


> Sad part of this is that 7 months timeline will be updated regularly based on the workload of DIBP. We don't know what will happen when they update next time it may reduced to 6 months or increased to 8 months.


True. The statement they mentioned was "We do not respond to status-related enquiries that fall within the published processing times. You should wait until after the processing time has elapsed before contacting us"
So, if the timeline changes every month, when can we actually contact them? As per current timeline, i will complete 7 months waiting (omg !!) In June. So, can i contact them in June? Or, what if as per May data, if the timeline changes to 8 months. Should i wait for one more month before contacting them? It is puzzling. Hopefully the quota does not get over by then.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## afrozbourne

Hi,
i have lodged 190 visa application. i have 1 query related Education qualifycation.
i have acs using bachelor degreee and i have sufficient points based on that. Should i need to show other qualifycations also like i have done mba aswell. 
Please someone let me know whether i should declare mba qualifycation in Form 80 document or not.
Thanks


----------



## rvd

Lady$Bird said:


> True. The statement they mentioned was "We do not respond to status-related enquiries that fall within the published processing times. You should wait until after the processing time has elapsed before contacting us"
> So, if the timeline changes every month, when can we actually contact them? As per current timeline, i will complete 7 months waiting (omg !!) In June. So, can i contact them in June? Or, what if as per May data, if the timeline changes to 8 months. Should i wait for one more month before contacting them? It is puzzling. Hopefully the quota does not get over by then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Nothing much to do now other than waiting. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## NB

afrozbourne said:


> Hi,
> i have lodged 190 visa application. i have 1 query related Education qualifycation.
> i have acs using bachelor degreee and i have sufficient points based on that. Should i need to show other qualifycations also like i have done mba aswell.
> Please someone let me know whether i should declare mba qualifycation in Form 80 document or not.
> Thanks


If you want to stay within the ambit of the law, you have to declare all the educational qualifications you have 

Cheers


----------



## chiraggodhani

YankeeD said:


> source?


Observation...... See the trend in My immi tracker... U will find 6-7 out of 10 grants given to IT base occupations.


----------



## afrozbourne

newbienz said:


> If you want to stay within the ambit of the law, you have to declare all the educational qualifications you have
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Dear,

I am just little worried because i didn't do acs with mba and i did with bachelors degree only to get suitable points. i will declare mba qualification in form 80 now, will it make any difference for refusal or approve by DIBP.

i hope there will not be any query from CO why i didn't do acs with MBA.


----------



## rvd

chiraggodhani said:


> Observation...... See the trend in My immi tracker... U will find 6-7 out of 10 grants given to IT base occupations.


In my opinion it may be because of immi tracker is mainly updated by guys from IT base occupations. It does not relate to DIBP grants. Please check the total number of invites given by DIBP and number of cases reported in immitracker or here. There are huge percent of people who are not updating in these places.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> In my opinion it may be because of immi tracker is mainly updated by guys from IT base occupations. It does not relate to DIBP grants. Please check the total number of invites given by DIBP and number of cases reported in immitracker or here. There are huge percent of people who are not updating in these places.


Guys grants do not depend on aznsco. You got to see the trend IT and accountiants always exhaust their quotas  and compromize absolute majority of immigrants


----------



## Breath

Hi guys i saw the below twit about the closure of Brisbane office posted by DIBP. 

Pls how does this affect issuing visa grants?

#Brisbane office is closed due to severe weather. More: bit.ly/2oAI5R3


----------



## sultan_azam

afrozbourne said:


> Hi,
> i have lodged 190 visa application. i have 1 query related Education qualifycation.
> i have acs using bachelor degreee and i have sufficient points based on that. Should i need to show other qualifycations also like i have done mba aswell.
> Please someone let me know whether i should declare mba qualifycation in Form 80 document or not.
> Thanks


your bachelor degree is enough for 15 points if it is assessed positively by ACS

you can mention the MBA in form 80 though


----------



## sultan_azam

afrozbourne said:


> Thanks Dear,
> 
> I am just little worried because i didn't do acs with mba and i did with bachelors degree only to get suitable points. i will declare mba qualification in form 80 now, will it make any difference for refusal or approve by DIBP.
> 
> i hope there will not be any query from CO why i didn't do acs with MBA.


it can make difference if you hide the information


----------



## rahejarajeev

Dear All,
Anyone has recieved any Grants today ...


----------



## PriyeshCharlie

It's eoi that I have logged and waiting for invitation. EOI logged with 55 points.


----------



## PriyeshCharlie

Where can I find Mimi tracker?


----------



## Sainkripa

Priyesh google immitracker and go to the visa type to see details.

Rajeev only one visa reported in immitracker.


----------



## abcbog

Hello,
Brisbane office is re-open for business today.


----------



## Breath

abcbog said:


> Hello,
> Brisbane office is re-open for business today.


Great! Thanks for sharing this news.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi All,

I have lodged a visa on the 10th of June 2016, within 10 days my application will complete 10 months. Also last week, I have sent Form 1436 to add additional applicants.

1. I am really running out of patience now and need to contact the DIBP, however, on the old numbers of DIBP, there are automated responses and I cant speak to anyone. Would anyone know if I can speak to any officer of the DIBP, if yes, does that help? If no, what are the other options? Can I raise a complaint, would that help, where and how does one file complaint? 

2. I have sent an email to [email protected], [email protected] alongwith Form 1436 to add applicants. However, I have not received any acknowledgement, nor I have received any charge on my credit card. I have sent reminders here too, can I expect the DIBP to acknowledge the receipt of the Form?

3. I have also by mistake sent email containing Form 1436 twice, I am just concerned that the DIBP doesnt charge my credit card twice regarding those additions.

4. I have received a call from AHC around one month back, is that a sign that things are moving and I should just wait patiently, rather than sweating over it.

The problem with the entire delay is that if I am given a grant lets say in a month's time, that would be 11 months time from my PCC / Medicals, hence the IED date would be just very close and I would have to pay a higher airfare, which could almost go to 2x the current price.

Would be very grateful if you can help with answers to the above questions. Also advise what should I do? especially with respect to follow up, also how to manage airfare and other expenses given the short notice for the Initial entry date


----------



## khandker_imran

hi,
if i have visa for next 2 years as a student. and my wife got a ITA from my country including my points,can i apply for change my student visa into PR visa? i had submitted a 'return to country' declaration when i have applied for my student visa, is it going to effect my PR visa?


----------



## sultan_azam

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged a visa on the 10th of June 2016, within 10 days my application will complete 10 months. Also last week, I have sent Form 1436 to add additional applicants.
> 
> 1. I am really running out of patience now and need to contact the DIBP, however, on the old numbers of DIBP, there are automated responses and I cant speak to anyone. Would anyone know if I can speak to any officer of the DIBP, if yes, does that help? If no, what are the other options? Can I raise a complaint, would that help, where and how does one file complaint?
> 
> 2. I have sent an email to [email protected], [email protected] alongwith Form 1436 to add applicants. However, I have not received any acknowledgement, nor I have received any charge on my credit card. I have sent reminders here too, can I expect the DIBP to acknowledge the receipt of the Form?
> 
> 3. I have also by mistake sent email containing Form 1436 twice, I am just concerned that the DIBP doesnt charge my credit card twice regarding those additions.
> 
> 4. I have received a call from AHC around one month back, is that a sign that things are moving and I should just wait patiently, rather than sweating over it.
> 
> The problem with the entire delay is that if I am given a grant lets say in a month's time, that would be 11 months time from my PCC / Medicals, hence the IED date would be just very close and I would have to pay a higher airfare, which could almost go to 2x the current price.
> 
> Would be very grateful if you can help with answers to the above questions. Also advise what should I do? especially with respect to follow up, also how to manage airfare and other expenses given the short notice for the Initial entry date


1. adding new applicant takes around 4-6 weeks, happened wrt my baby
2. AHC called you means things are moving 
3. if you are charged twice then you can claim for refund and they will surely refund in this case
4. regarding the tight IED thing, i was expecting IED to be in end Jan based on my PCC date, however DIBP did favor to me and gave April date IED, so it depends on them


relax and good luck


----------



## bhavesh_gala

sultan_azam said:


> 1. adding new applicant takes around 4-6 weeks, happened wrt my baby
> 2. AHC called you means things are moving
> 3. if you are charged twice then you can claim for refund and they will surely refund in this case
> 4. regarding the tight IED thing, i was expecting IED to be in end Jan based on my PCC date, however DIBP did favor to me and gave April date IED, so it depends on them
> 
> 
> relax and good luck


thanks so much Sultan , Your answer definitely helped
PS: it is really grateful on your part to help everyone on this forum. Truly appreciate it, thanks again.


----------



## andreyx108b

khandker_imran said:


> hi,
> if i have visa for next 2 years as a student. and my wife got a ITA from my country including my points,can i apply for change my student visa into PR visa? i had submitted a 'return to country' declaration when i have applied for my student visa, is it going to effect my PR visa?


My understanding is, once your wife gets ITA and lodges a visa, you will get bridging visa -as you are onshore legally with visa? 

You will also get PR status once visa has been granted to your wife as a main applicant.


----------



## iRull

PriyeshCharlie said:


> Where can I find Mimi tracker?


I can't post the link here for you, but you can google: MyImmiTracker


----------



## sultan_azam

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks so much Sultan , Your answer definitely helped
> PS: it is really grateful on your part to help everyone on this forum. Truly appreciate it, thanks again.


Welcome bro

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Dear All,

Does Skill occupation/Anzcode matters once someone get invitation in visa his process..??? I mean priority in finalising visa to some specific anscode or skill occupation.?


----------



## Breath

I think so considering how IT related occupations are issued visa grants within weeks and other occupations are kept to wait for months with fear of employment verification and AHC calls. With due respect to my nominated occupation and others, i sometime think IT guys are DIBP darlings and favorites ....Just some creeping thoughts, i got no proof for this anyway!!!



chiraggodhani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does Skill occupation/Anzcode matters once someone get invitation in visa his process..??? I mean priority in finalising visa to some specific anscode or skill occupation.?


----------



## sultan_azam

chiraggodhani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does Skill occupation/Anzcode matters once someone get invitation in visa his process..??? I mean priority in finalising visa to some specific anscode or skill occupation.?


not at all


----------



## sultan_azam

Breath said:


> I think so considering how IT related occupations are issued visa grants within weeks and other occupations are kept to wait for months with fear of employment verification and AHC calls. With due respect to my nominated occupation and others, i sometime think IT guys are DIBP darlings and favorites ....Just some creeping thoughts, i got no proof for this anyway!!!


it may be because most of the forum has majority of IT related members and hence they keep updating data on forum and immitrackers, you can see Non IT guys are less in numbers and less active on forum, many non IT guys dont even know about expatforum and myimmitracker, some register their case on immitracker but dont update it often


----------



## sursrk

sultan_azam said:


> it may be because most of the forum has majority of IT related members and hence they keep updating data on forum and immitrackers, you can see Non IT guys are less in numbers and less active on forum, many non IT guys dont even know about expatforum and myimmitracker, some register their case on immitracker but dont update it often


Hi Bro,

I have got an invitation from NSW for my 190 Sc application with them. My point is 55 without state sponsorship. I really don't know about NSW and even I don't know anybody there. Can anybody advise me about getting a job in NSW? Will it be worth applying for 190 visas with 02 years restriction?

I need all of your views who find my post deserves an attention.


----------



## sultan_azam

sursrk said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I have got an invitation from NSW for my 190 Sc application with them. My point is 55 without state sponsorship. I really don't know about NSW and even I don't know anybody there. Can anybody advise me about getting a job in NSW? Will it be worth applying for 190 visas with 02 years restriction?
> 
> I need all of your views who find my post deserves an attention.



sydney has good opportunity for jobs based on what i have heard from ppl in Australia, so it is a good idea to go ahead with NSW invite


good luck and go ahead


----------



## sursrk

sultan_azam said:


> sydney has good opportunity for jobs based on what i have heard from ppl in Australia, so it is a good idea to go ahead with NSW invite
> 
> 
> good luck and go ahead


Thanks bro for your prompt reply.


----------



## incarnated

*Grant finally !!!!*

Dear all, 

I received my grant today around 11:00 AM PST from Adelaide. It's such a relief not to be in the 25% and 10% bracket. You guys have been great companions throughout the journey. Although I haven't been very active but I enjoyed your company. 

Wishing good luck and a quick grant to all. Especially (hari_it_ram, aussiedream87, RajforAUS and others as we were together in the NSW state sponsorship thread too and our timelines were close to each other. 

For the tapatalk users, my timelines are : 
ANZSCO: 261311 | ACS: 15 Sep 2016| IELTS: R-8 W-7 S-7.5 L-7 | NSW-EOI submitted: 16/09/2016 | NSW-invitation: 13/10/2016| NSW-Approval: 08 Dec 2016 | Case filed : 20 Jan 2017 | CO-Contact: 31 Jan 2017 (asked for medicals, PCC for wife and child and proofs related to job salary slips etc.) | Pushed the Document submitted button: 21 Feb 2017 | Grant: 31 March 2017...


----------



## rahejarajeev

Congrats Incarnated 👍👍👌👌💐💐


----------



## joarc

Hi,
How did you mention the salary increments in your letter? Like state start and end dates for each salary ? I was wondering if it's good enough to just state starting pay, or salary range?
Appreciate your sharing





bvinayb said:


> Thanks palz.
> I submitted - Reference Letters signed by my Company Director. Salary Letter (Detailing the increments - As I didn't had any payslips), Bank statements, Contract . The reference letters detailed my Job roles, Responsibilities, Project I have worked and have been working on. No I didn't submit any SD
> 
> I hope this helps.
> Thanks.


----------



## Mitul Patel

incarnated said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received my grant today around 11:00 AM PST from Adelaide. It's such a relief not to be in the 25% and 10% bracket. You guys have been great companions throughout the journey. Although I haven't been very active but I enjoyed your company.
> 
> Wishing good luck and a quick grant to all. Especially (hari_it_ram, aussiedream87, RajforAUS and others as we were together in the NSW state sponsorship thread too and our timelines were close to each other.
> 
> For the tapatalk users, my timelines are :
> ANZSCO: 261311 | ACS: 15 Sep 2016| IELTS: R-8 W-7 S-7.5 L-7 | NSW-EOI submitted: 16/09/2016 | NSW-invitation: 13/10/2016| NSW-Approval: 08 Dec 2016 | Case filed : 20 Jan 2017 | CO-Contact: 31 Jan 2017 (asked for medicals, PCC for wife and child and proofs related to job salary slips etc.) | Pushed the Document submitted button: 21 Feb 2017 | Grant: 31 March 2017...


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Breath said:


> I think so considering how IT related occupations are issued visa grants within weeks and other occupations are kept to wait for months with fear of employment verification and AHC calls. With due respect to my nominated occupation and others, i sometime think IT guys are DIBP darlings and favorites ....Just some creeping thoughts, i got no proof for this anyway!!!


M feeling the same way..!!!There are many grants which are weaker than my profile (Exp. n all) yet they got grant with in 20 to 30 days...On the other hand, i have submitted complete application and they not even bother to inform me or any assessment intimation mail or team allocation mail after 102 days....sick


----------



## chiraggodhani

sultan_azam said:


> not at all


I hope not but it seems to be....!!!There should not any discrimination at least after getting invitation...or else do not issue invitation if u do not require that skill right now..!!!


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats Mate  NSW waiting days was really exciting and at the same time nervous. Happy to see your grant post. I often visit NSW old post just to see how desperate we were 6 months back  All the best for your Career 2.0.



incarnated said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received my grant today around 11:00 AM PST from Adelaide. It's such a relief not to be in the 25% and 10% bracket. You guys have been great companions throughout the journey. Although I haven't been very active but I enjoyed your company.
> 
> Wishing good luck and a quick grant to all. Especially (hari_it_ram, aussiedream87, RajforAUS and others as we were together in the NSW state sponsorship thread too and our timelines were close to each other.
> 
> For the tapatalk users, my timelines are :
> ANZSCO: 261311 | ACS: 15 Sep 2016| IELTS: R-8 W-7 S-7.5 L-7 | NSW-EOI submitted: 16/09/2016 | NSW-invitation: 13/10/2016| NSW-Approval: 08 Dec 2016 | Case filed : 20 Jan 2017 | CO-Contact: 31 Jan 2017 (asked for medicals, PCC for wife and child and proofs related to job salary slips etc.) | Pushed the Document submitted button: 21 Feb 2017 | Grant: 31 March 2017...


----------



## Mel-Bourne

LaksInOz said:


> Are you also in onshore Australia ? Just checking if anyone onshore in similar situation.


I am offshore but a friend was in similar situation recently


----------



## sultan_azam

incarnated said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received my grant today around 11:00 AM PST from Adelaide. It's such a relief not to be in the 25% and 10% bracket. You guys have been great companions throughout the journey. Although I haven't been very active but I enjoyed your company.
> 
> Wishing good luck and a quick grant to all. Especially (hari_it_ram, aussiedream87, RajforAUS and others as we were together in the NSW state sponsorship thread too and our timelines were close to each other.
> 
> For the tapatalk users, my timelines are :
> ANZSCO: 261311 | ACS: 15 Sep 2016| IELTS: R-8 W-7 S-7.5 L-7 | NSW-EOI submitted: 16/09/2016 | NSW-invitation: 13/10/2016| NSW-Approval: 08 Dec 2016 | Case filed : 20 Jan 2017 | CO-Contact: 31 Jan 2017 (asked for medicals, PCC for wife and child and proofs related to job salary slips etc.) | Pushed the Document submitted button: 21 Feb 2017 | Grant: 31 March 2017...


congratulations mate....


----------



## imhardik88

Does anyone here for Queensland 190 visa? 
I am waiting since last December. Any hope?

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

imhardik88 said:


> Does anyone here for Queensland 190 visa?
> I am waiting since last December. Any hope?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


I am waiting since October for QLD 190.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## AhmedAli3

i lodged my visa through agent on 6th of january . yesterday i recieved natural justice letter that AHC Dubai contact my employer and .. unanswered call . nobody pick the phone . now they want written explanation what should i answer . my agent told me only provide contact number and timing but i learn from threads that people provide more evidence for employment . plz Sultan-Azam bhai give me your expert advice.


----------



## jayb89

Hi All Members,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 NSW on 12 January 2017, When I get my Invitation, Anyone can help me??


----------



## sounddonor

AhmedAli3 said:


> i lodged my visa through agent on 6th of january . yesterday i recieved natural justice letter that AHC Dubai contact my employer and .. unanswered call . nobody pick the phone . now they want written explanation what should i answer . my agent told me only provide contact number and timing but i learn from threads that people provide more evidence for employment . plz Sultan-Azam bhai give me your expert advice.




I think you should provide evidence as much as you can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AhmedAli3

what type of evidence . already provided 10 yrs salary slups bank statement, offer letter . employment letter with R&R ...


----------



## Brane

*Waiting for grant*

Hello Expats,
I had lodged visa application for nsw 190 sc on 02nd dec,2016.

Had a CO contact on 29th dec,2017 and provided the required docs on 03rd Jan,2017.

My application status is still under Assessment as per immiaccount.

So how likely it is tat I might get another query from CO?
and in general, what is the average duration between multiple CO contacts?
Should i raise a complaint wid DIBP as it is almost 4 months now from the date of lodgement tat i have not received any decision?


----------



## khandker_imran

andreyx108b said:


> My understanding is, once your wife gets ITA and lodges a visa, you will get bridging visa -as you are onshore legally with visa?
> 
> You will also get PR status once visa has been granted to your wife as a main applicant.


thanks for the information. i was confused, i thought that the will not add me in her ITA as i have student visa.


----------



## Lady$Bird

Breath said:


> I think so considering how IT related occupations are issued visa grants within weeks and other occupations are kept to wait for months with fear of employment verification and AHC calls. With due respect to my nominated occupation and others, i sometime think IT guys are DIBP darlings and favorites ....Just some creeping thoughts, i got no proof for this anyway!!!


Not true. I am software engineer, waiting for more than 4 months for the grant. I lodged my application on 18-Nov and no update after first CO contact. So, IT people are not DIBPs darlings. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

chiraggodhani said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Does Skill occupation/Anzcode matters once someone get invitation in visa his process..??? I mean priority in finalising visa to some specific anscode or skill occupation.?




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truewish

Hello All, Anyone here applied ONSHORE for SS 190 on or before february 15th and haven't been contacted by a case officer yet? Am currently on a 489 Visa and applied for a SC 190 but have not been contacted by a case officer. My application status has been RECEIVED since the application was lodged on Feb 15th.


----------



## imhardik88

Brane said:


> Hello Expats,
> I had lodged visa application for nsw 190 sc on 02nd dec,2016.
> 
> Had a CO contact on 29th dec,2017 and provided the required docs on 03rd Jan,2017.
> 
> My application status is still under Assessment as per immiaccount.
> 
> So how likely it is tat I might get another query from CO?
> and in general, what is the average duration between multiple CO contacts?
> Should i raise a complaint wid DIBP as it is almost 4 months now from the date of lodgement tat i have not received any decision?


Do you process for Queensland? 
I am also waiting from Dec'16.

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

Truewish said:


> Hello All, Anyone here applied ONSHORE for SS 190 on or before february 15th and haven't been contacted by a case officer yet? Am currently on a 489 Visa and applied for a SC 190 but have not been contacted by a case officer. My application status has been RECEIVED since the application was lodged on Feb 15th.


Hi, 

I m in NSW currently on 489 and looking forward to applying for 190/189. I am onshore. I understand that you currently trying for 190 from 489 onshore. Mind to share your experience? I have not been getting enough information on this.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AhmedAli3 said:


> i lodged my visa through agent on 6th of january . yesterday i recieved natural justice letter that AHC Dubai contact my employer and .. unanswered call . nobody pick the phone . now they want written explanation what should i answer . my agent told me only provide contact number and timing but i learn from threads that people provide more evidence for employment . plz Sultan-Azam bhai give me your expert advice.


not an expert but i think 

1. you have already given them roles and responsibility on letterhead/ SD ??

2. ask your employer in a polite way, why they missed to receive the phone call 

3. reply to DIBP/AHC explaining the exact issue and 
a) if possible provide fresh rnr letter indicating email id, phone number and address or office 
or else 
b) just provide them email id, phone number and address of office


----------



## chiraggodhani

Another IT grant in just 13 days.....Like DIBP choosing applicants by musical chair rounds...or lucky draw...!!!


----------



## tanaynash

chiraggodhani said:


> Another IT grant in just 13 days.....Like DIBP choosing applicants by musical chair rounds...or lucky draw...!!!


Who got the grant...? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

tanaynash said:


> Who got the grant...?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


See in My immitracker


----------



## AhmedAli3

followed


----------



## AhmedAli3

already provided employment letter with R&R from HR .. with phone numbers email add extension numbers. 10 yrs bank statement and salary slips, there is some technical issues in our company exchange . some time the calls were unanswered . now i plan to provide them mobile numbers of some HR staff. get new introduction letter from company and updated salary slips, statements etc.. is this enough . my case is on stake now ?really too much worried


----------



## sultan_azam

just relax... now tension is on the other side to verify your claims

alternatively you can submit form 1023 stating the change in phone number and issue underneath

but wait for expert comments on this issue


----------



## mohefny

Hello Guys I have a query, Should one Notify the Department if my job has changed, I started a new position in another firm a couple of days ago and not sure how to act...


----------



## sultan_azam

mohefny said:


> Hello Guys I have a query, Should one Notify the Department if my job has changed, I started a new position in another firm a couple of days ago and not sure how to act...


Yes, form 1022 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny

sultan_azam said:


> Yes, form 1022
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply Sultan, I have another query.
I sufficed my quota for 60 documents to be uploaded, how should I go about submitting the new form 1022, and my new work certificates?


----------



## planetvibhor

Hi,

Around 15 days ago I received a mail from dibp asking for medical and pcc. The signature in the mail was from some lady with her position number in the dibp. Later I sent a mail for clarification and in the reply I received a mail from another person in dibp with signature 'Visa processing officer'. 

Can anyone tell me, who is the Case officer in my case. The lady with 'position id ' in her signature or the second person 'visa processing officer' in other words, my question is that are case officer and visa processing officer same or different. 

Thanks.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi All,

When I lodged my visa, I had employment reference letters from one of my manager in one company and for other companies I had from my colleagues. However I did not attach to my visa lodged, as I had a proper letter from only one company and for others, I had from my coleagues.

Should I submit the same now by attaching, do you think if this would be helpful? The letters are all dated 2016.

Pls help


----------



## bhavesh_gala

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When I lodged my visa, I had employment reference letters from one of my manager in one company and for other companies I had from my colleagues. However I did not attach to my visa lodged, as I had a proper letter from only one company and for others, I had from my coleagues.
> 
> Should I submit the same now by attaching, do you think if this would be helpful? The letters are all dated 2016.
> 
> Pls help


Please also note that I have submitted all other required documents such as appointment letter, payslips, relieving letters and Form 16 (Tax document) for all the employers.

thanks,


----------



## rvd

bhavesh_gala said:


> Please also note that I have submitted all other required documents such as appointment letter, payslips, relieving letters and Form 16 (Tax document) for all the employers.
> 
> thanks,


I assume you can wait for CO most probably he may not ask since you had given for current employment.

On the other hand if you can get letter from HR that should be good. In my opinion submitting SD's at later stage would possibly may increase the timeline since DIBP again need to authenticate those documents.


----------



## vikaschandra

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Around 15 days ago I received a mail from dibp asking for medical and pcc. The signature in the mail was from some lady with her position number in the dibp. Later I sent a mail for clarification and in the reply I received a mail from another person in dibp with signature 'Visa processing officer'.
> 
> Can anyone tell me, who is the Case officer in my case. The lady with 'position id ' in her signature or the second person 'visa processing officer' in other words, my question is that are case officer and visa processing officer same or different.
> 
> Thanks.


CO and VPO should be the same..


----------



## sanjay_nnn

Dear Friends, my score is 70+5 = 75 points under 190 subclass for Accountant (General).
Is it a good score to file EOI under 190 subclass? 
What is the waiting time?

Please advise. Many Thanks


----------



## mohefny

Can someone please advise:

1- I sufficed my quota for 60 documents to be uploaded, how should I go about submitting the new form 1022, and my new work certificates?

2- My second question is if I need to notify the department of a change in address as I will move soon, shoult I submit form 1022 ?


----------



## Breath

Dear Friends, 

I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere. 

You guys have been great companions throughout the journey……Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!

Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant……


----------



## tanaynash

Breath said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey……Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant……


What's your timeline? When u planning to move? Sydney? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARINDERJEET

Breath said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey……Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant……


congrats dear....:music:


----------



## Satanz

Breath said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey……Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant……


Congrats Mate!
Btw who was your case officer?

Signature
ACS: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
EOI Date : 31-Jan-17
EOI 190 points : 65+5 pts
NSW Invite : 9 - Feb - 17
NSW approve: 14 -Mar - 17
EOI 190 Lodge date : 15 - Mar -17 (NSW)
Grant:


----------



## Hardy09

Accountant waiting since April 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Friends, my score is 70+5 = 75 points under 190 subclass for Accountant (General).
> Is it a good score to file EOI under 190 subclass?
> What is the waiting time?
> 
> Please advise. Many Thanks




Score is irrelevant vant, anzsco is irrelevant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mohefny said:


> Can someone please advise:
> 
> 
> 
> 1- I sufficed my quota for 60 documents to be uploaded, how should I go about submitting the new form 1022, and my new work certificates?
> 
> 
> 
> 2- My second question is if I need to notify the department of a change in address as I will move soon, shoult I submit form 1022 ?




Submit via email to dibp. 

Better do notify


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PriyeshCharlie

Congrats dear. Did you apply by urself or through any consultancy?


----------



## chiraggodhani

Breath said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey……Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant……


Congtrs....R u onshore or offshore?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Breath said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey……Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant……


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

Hi,

Today my immi account status changed to 'assessment in progress'. Does this mean they have started deciding on my visa case. Or they are doing some background verification. Is there a timeline on the 'assessment in progress' stage. Earlier this was in 'application received' stage.


----------



## mithun-nz

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today my immi account status changed to 'assessment in progress'. Does this mean they have started deciding on my visa case. Or they are doing some background verification. Is there a timeline on the 'assessment in progress' stage. Earlier this was in 'application received' stage.


Did it change automatically or did you click the information provided button after a CO contact?


----------



## planetvibhor

mithun-nz said:


> planetvibhor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Today my immi account status changed to 'assessment in progress'. Does this mean they have started deciding on my visa case. Or they are doing some background verification. Is there a timeline on the 'assessment in progress' stage. Earlier this was in 'application received' stage.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it change automatically or did you click the information provided button after a CO contact?
Click to expand...

I did press the information provided button. The Co asked me for pcc and medical which I provided and pressed the button. Thereafter the status changed to assessment in progress.


----------



## Breath

tanaynash said:


> Breath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey??Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant??
> 
> 
> 
> What's your timeline? When u planning to move? Sydney?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

My IED is 02 Feb, 2018 so there is ample of time to plan for relocation to Sydney.


----------



## Breath

chiraggodhani said:


> Breath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey??Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant??
> 
> 
> 
> Congtrs....R u onshore or offshore?
Click to expand...

Offshore pls. Thank you


----------



## Breath

Satanz said:


> Breath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant (Direct Grant) today around 15:30 Sydney time from Brisbane team. It's such a great liberation and joy from the bondage of restlessness and unnecessary worry associated with the visa process. I have enjoyed my time in this forum with your unquantifiable advice & help. I belief the world would be at peace if this virtues is transferred to everywhere.
> 
> You guys have been great companions throughout the journey??Keep on fighting & believing, as my spouse always say! Getting a PR visa is like winning World War 1, settling into life in OZ is like wining World War 2!
> 
> Wishing everyone good luck and speedy grant??
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mate!
> Btw who was your case officer?
> 
> Signature
> ACS: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> EOI Date : 31-Jan-17
> EOI 190 points : 65+5 pts
> NSW Invite : 9 - Feb - 17
> NSW approve: 14 -Mar - 17
> EOI 190 Lodge date : 15 - Mar -17 (NSW)
> Grant:
Click to expand...

No case officer assigned. It was a direct grant. But my visa notification letter was signed by name Victoria.


----------



## planetvibhor

Any grants today?


----------



## chiraggodhani

New Month...New Allocation Date....New Hope...!!!Hope its not busted again like four other months...!!!Amen...!!!


----------



## planetvibhor

Looks like only 1 grant today in 189 and no grant in 190 as per immitracker


----------



## rvd

I really regret of my decision for gone with 190 instead I should have tried for 189 by breaking the barrier of 79+ in PTE. Bad advise from agent but still I should have think wisely.

4 long months of waiting for VIC and another 4 months of post invite. Don't know when it will ends. Missed out the 4 months of waiting for ACS and PTE.

Waiting to see where it takes me.

I did not regretted for 190 by considering my application alone. Overall I see 190 is very slow as I see lot of others are also waiting indefinitely. I remember few of names Hari_it_ram, Lady$bird, Mitul, Rajeev, ausguy, Brane and few more. I think Mitul is waiting for long but job code is different from ICT but he also waits under 190 for long.

I really laugh when someone posts ICT applicants are DIBP's special.

On the other hand 189 seems more movement than 190 and also it helps to settle or move anywhere in Australia. Most people should have gone for 190 to complete the process ASAP but really sad when we realize if we could have done faster if tried for 189. 

I can understand that as an individual applicant it might have delayed in 189 also but seeing the overall movement I cannot stop thinking that I should have put some more efforts on PTE.

However, past is past let us wait positively for the grant.

All the best for who are all waiting for the grants.


----------



## rahejarajeev

rvd said:


> I really regret of my decision for gone with 190 instead I should have tried for 189 by breaking the barrier of 79+ in PTE. Bad advise from agent but still I should have think wisely.
> 
> 4 long months of waiting for VIC and another 4 months of post invite. Don't know when it will ends. Missed out the 4 months of waiting for ACS and PTE.
> 
> Waiting to see where it takes me.
> 
> I did not regretted for 190 by considering my application alone. Overall I see 190 is very slow as I see others lot of others are also waiting indefinitely. I remember more few of names Hari_it_ram, Lady$bird, Mitul, Rajeev, ausguy, Brane and few more. I think Mitul is waiting for long but job code is different from ICT but he also waits under 190 for long.
> 
> I really laugh when someone posts ICT applicants are DIBP's special.
> 
> 
> All the best for who are all waiting for the grants.


All the best RVD !!! I am also waiting waiting and waiting.........Visa Filed on 9th Feb 2016.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

rahejarajeev said:


> All the best RVD !!! I am also waiting waiting and waiting.........Visa Filed on 9th Feb 2016.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Visa Filed on 2017 or 2016?


----------



## rahejarajeev

rvd said:


> Visa Filed on 2017 or 2016?


Oh....ya 2017😊

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter

rahejarajeev said:


> All the best RVD !!! I am also waiting waiting and waiting.........Visa Filed on 9th Feb 2016.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


looks like January and February guys are unlucky guys


----------



## Riyane

rvd said:


> Visa Filed on 2017 or 2016?




Waiting since 5th April 2016...celebrating the anniversary of visa filing....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

I really feel for many 190, however, I just think about how lucky we are (one may not feel, if they are eligible for 189) to get the VIC nomination and apply 190, hence the feel of not getting the grant, actually not disturbing me so far, not sure how it will be post their 75% and 90% timelines 

Hope we all meet in VIC very soon.



rvd said:


> I really regret of my decision for gone with 190 instead I should have tried for 189 by breaking the barrier of 79+ in PTE. Bad advise from agent but still I should have think wisely.
> 
> 4 long months of waiting for VIC and another 4 months of post invite. Don't know when it will ends. Missed out the 4 months of waiting for ACS and PTE.
> 
> Waiting to see where it takes me.
> 
> I did not regretted for 190 by considering my application alone. Overall I see 190 is very slow as I see lot of others are also waiting indefinitely. I remember few of names Hari_it_ram, Lady$bird, Mitul, Rajeev, ausguy, Brane and few more. I think Mitul is waiting for long but job code is different from ICT but he also waits under 190 for long.
> 
> I really laugh when someone posts ICT applicants are DIBP's special.
> 
> On the other hand 189 seems more movement than 190 and also it helps to settle or move anywhere in Australia. Most people should have gone for 190 to complete the process ASAP but really sad when we realize if we could have done faster if tried for 189.
> 
> I can understand that as an individual applicant it might have delayed in 189 also but seeing the overall movement I cannot stop thinking that I should have put some more efforts on PTE.
> 
> However, past is past let us wait positively for the grant.
> 
> All the best for who are all waiting for the grants.


----------



## rvd

Riyane said:


> Waiting since 5th April 2016...celebrating the anniversary of visa filing....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh that is really long. Is there any complications or still in Received status without any updates.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> I really feel for many 190, however, I just think about how lucky we are (one may not feel, if they are eligible for 189) to get the VIC nomination and apply 190, hence the feel of not getting the grant, actually not disturbing me so far, not sure how it will be post their 75% and 90% timelines
> 
> Hope we all meet in VIC very soon.


I really agree that we are lucky enough to get invite, where so many are waiting for invites. I don't have any regret against DIBP. My only regret is I should have kept trying for PTE(at least one for each months of waiting) till I received VIC invite. 

Waiting for the moment that you said on your last sentence.


----------



## Riyane

rvd said:


> Ooh that is really long. Is there any complications or still in Received status without any updates.



We believe our case is straight forward...delay is on DIBP's part.

If they don't decide before 26 April then we (three of us) may need to redo our medicals, as they are getting expired this month end...unnecessary expense along with this frustration is all that we need to bear...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

hari_it_ram said:


> I really feel for many 190, however, I just think about how lucky we are (one may not feel, if they are eligible for 189) to get the VIC nomination and apply 190, hence the feel of not getting the grant, actually not disturbing me so far, not sure how it will be post their 75% and 90% timelines
> 
> Hope we all meet in VIC very soon.


Yesterday one of my friend got his 190 visa with in one month 261313 VIC SS.


----------



## rvd

Riyane said:


> We believe our case is straight forward...delay is on DIBP's part.
> 
> If they don't decide before 26 April then we (three of us) may need to redo our medicals, as they are getting expired this month end...unnecessary expense along with this frustration is all that we need to bear...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you don't need to do that by getting the grant before. 

At the same time have you tried to contact DIBP. Also you can check with IGIS to know whether your case went for external verification in their website clearly mentioned that applicants can approach IGIS after 1 year of visa lodge. Some people mention here in this forum that they have raised complaint to IGIS much earlier. 

I hope your are well eligible to raise a complaint with IGIS.

All the best.


----------



## Riyane

rvd said:


> Hope you don't need to do that by getting the grant before.
> 
> At the same time have you tried to contact DIBP. Also you can check with IGIS to know whether your case went for external verification in their website clearly mentioned that applicants can approach IGIS after 1 year of visa lodge. Some people mention here in this forum that they have raised complaint to IGIS much earlier.
> 
> I hope your are well eligible to raise a complaint with IGIS.
> 
> All the best.




IGIS is something new to me....let me google it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

What I fail to understand is 190 at Priority 3 and 189 at Priority 4 as per DIBP. Still 189 process time is between 4 to 6 months and for 190 it is 4 to 7 months.


----------



## rvd

Riyane said:


> IGIS is something new to me....let me google it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-2537.html#post11745657

Please post if you get any update.


----------



## Breath

rvd said:


> I really regret of my decision for gone with 190 instead I should have tried for 189 by breaking the barrier of 79+ in PTE. Bad advise from agent but still I should have think wisely.
> 
> 4 long months of waiting for VIC and another 4 months of post invite. Don't know when it will ends. Missed out the 4 months of waiting for ACS and PTE.
> 
> Waiting to see where it takes me.
> 
> I did not regretted for 190 by considering my application alone. Overall I see 190 is very slow as I see lot of others are also waiting indefinitely. I remember few of names Hari_it_ram, Lady$bird, Mitul, Rajeev, ausguy, Brane and few more. I think Mitul is waiting for long but job code is different from ICT but he also waits under 190 for long.
> 
> I really laugh when someone posts ICT applicants are DIBP's special.
> 
> On the other hand 189 seems more movement than 190 and also it helps to settle or move anywhere in Australia. Most people should have gone for 190 to complete the process ASAP but really sad when we realize if we could have done faster if tried for 189.
> 
> I can understand that as an individual applicant it might have delayed in 189 also but seeing the overall movement I cannot stop thinking that I should have put some more efforts on PTE.
> 
> However, past is past let us wait positively for the grant.
> 
> All the best for who are all waiting for the grants.


Having pass through the frustrating visa process especially seeing others receiving grants and non coming your way, i can tell what you are going through. Pls take it easy and be confident in your self. Surely your visa grant will come when your least expected and trust me you wont remember the pain then. 

During my visa process, i give IELTS 5 times and PTE 4 times and each time i have fall short of 0.5 and 1mark repetitively. I was even rejected by NT after waiting 4 months, but in all i received grant yesterday. I have also quickly forgotten how it hurts me when things not coming my way. I have shared this so you understand others feel pain and that you are not alone.


----------



## rvd

Breath said:


> Having pass through the frustrating visa process especially seeing others receiving grants and non coming your way, i can tell what you are going through. Pls take it easy and be confident in your self. Surely your visa grant will come when your least expected and trust me you wont remember the pain then.
> 
> During my visa process, i give IELTS 5 times and PTE 4 times and each time i have fall short of 0.5 and 1mark repetitively. I was even rejected by NT after waiting 4 months, but in all i received grant yesterday. I have also quickly forgotten how it hurts me when things not coming my way. I have shared this so you understand others feel pain and that you are not alone.


Congratulations on your grant and thank you so much for your positive thoughts. I truly understood that I am not alone I was trying to convey that 189 has more movements and advantages than 190. Felt that I should have tried more intensively to get through 189. 

All the best for your life in Australia.


----------



## tanaynash

Breath said:


> Having pass through the frustrating visa process especially seeing others receiving grants and non coming your way, i can tell what you are going through. Pls take it easy and be confident in your self. Surely your visa grant will come when your least expected and trust me you wont remember the pain then.
> 
> During my visa process, i give IELTS 5 times and PTE 4 times and each time i have fall short of 0.5 and 1mark repetitively. I was even rejected by NT after waiting 4 months, but in all i received grant yesterday. I have also quickly forgotten how it hurts me when things not coming my way. I have shared this so you understand others feel pain and that you are not alone.


Many many congratulations to you and very helpful of you to be sharing your experience so that everyone knows the ups and downs of the visa process... It's stressful for sure but worth waiting for... What's your next plan, when and where you planning to move? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

Breath said:


> Having pass through the frustrating visa process especially seeing others receiving grants and non coming your way, i can tell what you are going through. Pls take it easy and be confident in your self. Surely your visa grant will come when your least expected and trust me you wont remember the pain then.
> 
> 
> 
> During my visa process, i give IELTS 5 times and PTE 4 times and each time i have fall short of 0.5 and 1mark repetitively. I was even rejected by NT after waiting 4 months, but in all i received grant yesterday. I have also quickly forgotten how it hurts me when things not coming my way. I have shared this so you understand others feel pain and that you are not alone.




Congratulations and nice message for our forum members. Yes, patience is virtue here. One important thing we all should remember is, rejections are easier than grants but DIBP's focus has been always on grants. So all the best to all the members waiting patiently!!


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

No-Matter said:


> looks like January and February guys are unlucky guys


I am waiting since Dec16.

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Completely agree RVD...
> I had no option other than 190. But u may have opted 189. . These all depends on luck so let it be.
> And we all will have good news very soon.
> Simultaneously also feel the same for DIBP'S working principles conclusively it is painful.
> Only option is 'wait'
> 
> All D Best !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




No difference sc189/190 same waiting time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> No difference sc189/190 same waiting time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


However, now for 189 - 90% of applications in 6 months but for 190 - 90% of applications in 7 months. It is very straight forward that 190 has longer processing time than 189 at this moment.


----------



## chiraggodhani

Mitul Patel said:


> Theoretically there is no difference.
> But as I daily keep track on grants, since last few weeks I can say 190 got slower or u can say 189 is on same speed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


189 applicants are almost double than 190.


----------



## rvd

chiraggodhani said:


> 189 applicants are almost double than 190.


Agreed, I would be happy if I could see one 190 grant notification for three 189 grant notifications.


----------



## chiraggodhani

rvd said:


> Agreed, I would be happy if I could see one 190 grant notification for three 189 grant notifications.


Only 14 places remaining for IT guys for 2016-2017 invitation.
Only 9 place remaining for Accountants. for 189


----------



## rvd

chiraggodhani said:


> Only 14 places remaining for IT guys for 2016-2017 invitation.
> Only 9 place remaining for Accountants. for 189


I think it is for Invite. This limit will not be applicable for already invited applicants. Well there may be a chance that Visa grant's limit has also reaching its limit for current financial year but there is no statistics available unless someone gets email from DIBP.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> However, now for 189 - 90% of applications in 6 months but for 190 - 90% of applications in 7 months. It is very straight forward that 190 has longer processing time than 189 at this moment.


The average processing time for both is the roughly the same ~85 days. This is based on thousands of cases from the past 2 years.


----------



## chiraggodhani

andreyx108b said:


> The average processing time for both is the roughly the same ~85 days. This is based on thousands of cases from the past 2 years.


Hmmm...So we r unlucky ones...!!!:-(


----------



## andreyx108b

chiraggodhani said:


> 189 applicants are almost double than 190.


Number of sc190 applicants is comparably smaller vs sc189, hence you see the difference.


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> The average processing time for both is the roughly the same ~85 days. This is based on thousands of cases from the past 2 years.


Coincidentally today is 85th day of my application. Whenever I think of my visa application and number of days, honestly I used to remember andreyx108b and 85 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Coincidentally today is 85th day of my application. Whenever I think of my visa application and number of days, honestly I used to remember andreyx108b and 85 days.


Looking at your timeline - you are good to get it this week (tomorrw?) or next week  

I wish you do


----------



## chiraggodhani

andreyx108b said:


> Looking at your timeline - you are good to get it this week (tomorrw?) or next week
> 
> I wish you do


M at 106th day..What abt me???


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Looking at your timeline - you are good to get it this week (tomorrw?) or next week
> 
> I wish you do


I wish too. Thank you so much


----------



## imhardik88

chiraggodhani said:


> M at 106th day..What abt me???


M at 112th day...😌

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## planetvibhor

As per immitracker (which is not exhaustive) almost everyday there are grants for 189 in the range of 5-7. Even on 3rd, 4th and 5th, 189 had 7 grants each. And today 2 have been updated in immitracker to have reported a grant.

I guess DIBP is clearing their 189 backlog for this year. Hope they clear 190 backlogs too.


----------



## rvd

In my opinion all who are waiting for grant can keep April as target month and if grant did not came within April then we should only expect grant after July as experts said earlier May and June are the months where DIBP issues very less number of visas. 

By luck if got grant between May and June that it will be blessing in disguise.


----------



## planetvibhor

rvd said:


> In my opinion all who are waiting for grant can keep April as target month and if grant did not came within April then we should only expect grant after July as experts said earlier May and June are the months where DIBP issues very less number of visas.
> 
> By luck if got grant between May and June that it will be blessing in disguise.


Probably and probably not. There is certainly a drop, but not entire closure. As per the reports on immitracker 190 VISA for 2016 were: Jan 27, Feb 36, March 39, April 33, May 42, June 10
For 189 in 2016 the figures were Jan 72, Feb 97, March 89, April 107, May 120, June 39.

So, there was a drop in June. But let's all hope for the best.


----------



## joy.verma

Hope we all get grant soon..

I am at 111 day from visa lodgement and 85th day from co contact..

Hope for the best...



planetvibhor said:


> Probably and probably not. There is certainly a drop, but not entire closure. As per the reports on immitracker 190 VISA for 2016 were: Jan 27, Feb 36, March 39, April 33, May 42, June 10
> For 189 in 2016 the figures were Jan 72, Feb 97, March 89, April 107, May 120, June 39.
> 
> So, there was a drop in June. But let's all hope for the best.


----------



## planetvibhor

joy.verma said:


> Hope we all get grant soon..
> 
> I am at 111 day from visa lodgement and 85th day from co contact..
> 
> Hope for the best...


Hi Joy,

May I ask, why did CO contacted you? Your medical and PCC was already done. Did CO needed something else?


----------



## joy.verma

I got married on Dec 10,2016 and lodged visa on Dec 16,2016... Co asked for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse.. 

So I submitted roughly around 14 proofs and since them m just waiting... 


planetvibhor said:


> joy.verma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we all get grant soon..
> 
> I am at 111 day from visa lodgement and 85th day from co contact..
> 
> Hope for the best...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joy,
> 
> May I ask, why did CO contacted you? Your medical and PCC was already done. Did CO needed something else?
Click to expand...


----------



## planetvibhor

joy.verma said:


> I got married on Dec 10,2016 and lodged visa on Dec 16,2016... Co asked for further evidence of my relationship with my spouse..
> 
> So I submitted roughly around 14 proofs and since them m just waiting...


Good. Congrats on your marriage. And I hope you get your PR pretty soon.


----------



## palz

148 days since lodging application. 136 days since Immi assessment commence email. 27 days since AHC verification with HR. Fingers crossed


----------



## planetvibhor

palz said:


> 148 days since lodging application. 136 days since Immi assessment commence email. 27 days since AHC verification with HR. Fingers crossed


Hi,

What is immi assessment commence email. My application status is "Assessment in Progress" but I have not received any assessment commence email.
Is this received when they start background verification assessment?


----------



## YankeeD

I'm well into my 140th day. Still assessment in progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

190 application age 120 plus days..................... and still counting :clock::clock::clock::clock:


----------



## palz

planetvibhor said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is immi assessment commence email. My application status is "Assessment in Progress" but I have not received any assessment commence email.
> Is this received when they start background verification assessment?


This immi assessment email is sent to few applicants for whom the CO does not need any documents, and the assessment has commenced. So the status remains "Received" till visa is granted.

To be more specific, the are 2 set of status:

1. Received to Granted
2. Received to Information required (this status will apply to applicants for whom the CO requested additional documents) to Assessment in progress (once the applicant provides required documents and click information provided button in immi account) to granted

Trust this helps


----------



## chiraggodhani

palz said:


> 148 days since lodging application. 136 days since Immi assessment commence email. 27 days since AHC verification with HR. Fingers crossed


Hey...Hows verification gone? What did they asked HR and what time did they called?


----------



## palz

chiraggodhani said:


> Hey...Hows verification gone? What did they asked HR and what time did they called?


They called the board and got connected with HR. My HR insisted they send an email I suppose. Post which they sent an email asking joining date, designation, salary, roles and responsibilities, are the signatories authorized to sign the roles and responsibilities letter and any past employers my current employer is aware of. I believe this happened between 3pm and 4pm. My HR also responded the same day.


----------



## chiraggodhani

palz said:


> They called the board and got connected with HR. My HR insisted they send an email I suppose. Post which they sent an email asking joining date, designation, salary, roles and responsibilities, are the signatories authorized to sign the roles and responsibilities letter and any past employers my current employer is aware of. I believe this happened between 3pm and 4pm. My HR also responded the same day.


Did u gave them SD or Exp Certi with HR contact details?


----------



## palz

chiraggodhani said:


> Did u gave them SD or Exp Certi with HR contact details?


Initially i submitted SD. As I was not getting any response, I informed my manager and HR about my application and got the roles and responsibilities letter from HR in company letterhead. I sent this new HR reference letter very recently and the very next day my employer received the call for verification. May be the CO went for verification as I was submitting new document in the middle of the process


----------



## joy.verma

Thank you Vibhor. Good luck to you as well...



planetvibhor said:


> Good. Congrats on your marriage. And I hope you get your PR pretty soon.


----------



## Breath

palz said:


> Initially i submitted SD. As I was not getting any response, I informed my manager and HR about my application and got the roles and responsibilities letter from HR in company letterhead. I sent this new HR reference letter very recently and the very next day my employer received the call for verification. May be the CO went for verification as I was submitting new document in the middle of the process


In my case i also submitted a new HR reference letter in the middle of the process but there was no verification and visa was granted. In fact the first reference letter was signed by my line manager based in my company office in Dubai and 2nd Ref letter was signed by HR in Nigeria. There was also some misalignment in my roles description in both letters but no verification at the end, maybe i was lucky. 

I think only DIBP/CO knows the criteria for selecting candidates for employment verification. It might as well heavily depend on luck and other supporting document.


----------



## imhardik88

Breath said:


> In my case i also submitted a new HR reference letter in the middle of the process but there was no verification and visa was granted. In fact the first reference letter was signed by my line manager based in my company office in Dubai and 2nd Ref letter was signed by HR in Nigeria. There was also some misalignment in my roles description in both letters but no verification at the end, maybe i was lucky.
> 
> I think only DIBP/CO knows the criteria for selecting candidates for employment verification. It might as well heavily depend on luck and other supporting document.


You lucky man 👨 

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalt2104

Hello everyone,

I received Visa Grant for myself and my family today (Wife and 2 daughters aged 6 and 4 years). 

Here's my story. I had applied under Chain Migration for South Australia as brother lives in Adelaide. My Job Code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I live in Canada, had migrated here on PR in August 2015, but wanted to reunite with brother in Australia, so applied and thankfully got through. 

My time lines are as under:

Job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Points Total 75 (Age 25, English 20, Education 15, Experience 10, State Nomination 5)
Times line: Vetassess positive approval: 14 December 2016, State nomination applied with SA 23 December 2016, SA nomination received 8 February 2017, Visa Lodged 17 February 2017, CO Contact 1 March 2017 (PCC for wife, Medicals, Form 80), All information provided 26 March 2017, Visa received 7 April 2017. First entry before 13 December 2017.

Thank you all and wish you luck with your process.


----------



## kartheish

kunalt2104 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received Visa Grant for myself and my family today (Wife and 2 daughters aged 6 and 4 years).
> 
> Here's my story. I had applied under Chain Migration for South Australia as brother lives in Adelaide. My Job Code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I live in Canada, had migrated here on PR in August 2015, but wanted to reunite with brother in Australia, so applied and thankfully got through.
> 
> My time lines are as under:
> 
> Job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Points Total 75 (Age 25, English 20, Education 15, Experience 10, State Nomination 5)
> Times line: Vetassess positive approval: 14 December 2016, State nomination applied with SA 23 December 2016, SA nomination received 8 February 2017, Visa Lodged 17 February 2017, CO Contact 1 March 2017 (PCC for wife, Medicals, Form 80), All information provided 26 March 2017, Visa received 7 April 2017. First entry before 13 December 2017.
> 
> Thank you all and wish you luck with your process.


Congratulations Kunal.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations Kunal

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

Congratulations brother...!! 
Btw Your timeline is very interesting... Like speedpost...😂

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

Breath said:


> In my case i also submitted a new HR reference letter in the middle of the process but there was no verification and visa was granted. In fact the first reference letter was signed by my line manager based in my company office in Dubai and 2nd Ref letter was signed by HR in Nigeria. There was also some misalignment in my roles description in both letters but no verification at the end, maybe i was lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> I think only DIBP/CO knows the criteria for selecting candidates for employment verification. It might as well heavily depend on luck and other supporting document.




May I know your processing officer name ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

worldking said:


> May I know your processing officer name ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please do not share names of officers - this is bad practice and goes against the forum rules.


----------



## andreyx108b

kunalt2104 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received Visa Grant for myself and my family today (Wife and 2 daughters aged 6 and 4 years).
> 
> Here's my story. I had applied under Chain Migration for South Australia as brother lives in Adelaide. My Job Code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I live in Canada, had migrated here on PR in August 2015, but wanted to reunite with brother in Australia, so applied and thankfully got through.
> 
> My time lines are as under:
> 
> Job code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Points Total 75 (Age 25, English 20, Education 15, Experience 10, State Nomination 5)
> Times line: Vetassess positive approval: 14 December 2016, State nomination applied with SA 23 December 2016, SA nomination received 8 February 2017, Visa Lodged 17 February 2017, CO Contact 1 March 2017 (PCC for wife, Medicals, Form 80), All information provided 26 March 2017, Visa received 7 April 2017. First entry before 13 December 2017.
> 
> Thank you all and wish you luck with your process.


Congratulations!


----------



## worldking

andreyx108b said:


> Please do not share names of officers - this is bad practice and goes against the forum rules.




Sorry , I agree andrey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

*VAC 2 payment request*

Dear all,

After almost 130 days since 190 application, I have been contacted by DIBP for VAC 2 payment, yesterday. 

Feeling excited as "forum gurus" say that it happens to be last step towards grant.

Wishing good luck to all of you as well!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo::yo::yo:


----------



## Brane

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After almost 130 days since 190 application, I have been contacted by DIBP for VAC 2 payment, yesterday.
> 
> Feeling excited as "forum gurus" say that it happens to be last step towards grant.
> 
> Wishing good luck to all of you as well!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo::yo::yo:


All the best bro!! May I know the date of lodgement and code you have applied under?

And were u expecting VAC 2 payment request?


----------



## chiraggodhani

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After almost 130 days since 190 application, I have been contacted by DIBP for VAC 2 payment, yesterday.
> 
> Feeling excited as "forum gurus" say that it happens to be last step towards grant.
> 
> Wishing good luck to all of you as well!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo::yo::yo:


Now u r in 25% catagory..DIBP global Visa time...!!!Gonna hear good news soon..!!!
What's ur point break up?


----------



## Lady$Bird

Almost 150 days since visa lodge. Dont know what to expect now. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## USI

Do we need to attach scanned copies of passport size photographs of all the applicants? I don't see it in the document checklist on DIBP website. Anyone please?


----------



## Mel-Bourne

Brane said:


> All the best bro!! May I know the date of lodgement and code you have applied under?
> 
> And were u expecting VAC 2 payment request?


Bro, I applied in first week of Dec as a chemist. Have Phd and two years work experience in Oz, so almost 75 points. Yes, I was expecting VAC 2 payment.


----------



## Mel-Bourne

USI said:


> Do we need to attach scanned copies of passport size photographs of all the applicants? I don't see it in the document checklist on DIBP website. Anyone please?[/QUOTE
> 
> No need to attach


----------



## vikaschandra

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After almost 130 days since 190 application, I have been contacted by DIBP for VAC 2 payment, yesterday.
> 
> Feeling excited as "forum gurus" say that it happens to be last step towards grant.
> 
> Wishing good luck to all of you as well!!!!!!!!!!!!:yo::yo::yo:


Yes VAC2 charges are usually requested right before the visa decision is made. Close to the grant I would say


----------



## vikaschandra

USI said:


> Do we need to attach scanned copies of passport size photographs of all the applicants? I don't see it in the document checklist on DIBP website. Anyone please?


Not required


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hi all,
I am asking one question for my friend, recently he submitted his nsw nomination application but he forgot to named each document as they mentioned on website?
Does it really matter? Or its just a minor mistake?
Please anyone who came across this situation?
Much appreciated your kind response


----------



## offto

Hello Folks!

I am waiting for grant waiting since 9.5 mths now..around 295 days and still counting..I received verification call from AHC back in Sep 16 but no luck yet..no clue whats causing delay..called-up & emailed DIBP twice but no replies from them as expected!!

actually i submitted SDs as one of the proofs of employment, signed by seniors, in addition to other support docs such as payslips, bank stmts, form 16 etc..so could SDs be a reason for delay?? anybody faced a situation like this? if DIBP had trouble verifying my claims on SDs, i wonder why haven't they contacted me?when i had called them, they said they got everything from me and no more proofs required but its only 'processing delay'..what does this mean????

whats the next best alternative to SDs? considering that i cannot procure HR letters with roles and responsibilities on company letter-head due to company policies..? appreciate your inputs..


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> I am waiting for grant waiting since 9.5 mths now..around 295 days and still counting..I received verification call from AHC back in Sep 16 but no luck yet..no clue whats causing delay..called-up & emailed DIBP twice but no replies from them as expected!!
> 
> actually i submitted SDs as one of the proofs of employment, signed by seniors, in addition to other support docs such as payslips, bank stmts, form 16 etc..so could SDs be a reason for delay?? anybody faced a situation like this? if DIBP had trouble verifying my claims on SDs, i wonder why haven't they contacted me?when i had called them, they said they got everything from me and no more proofs required but its only 'processing delay'..what does this mean????
> 
> whats the next best alternative to SDs? considering that i cannot procure HR letters with roles and responsibilities on company letter-head due to company policies..? appreciate your inputs..



Most of us assume that DIBP is verifying only the employment details but it may not be the case. Employment verification is one of the checks and DIBP may verify each document we provide such as School certificates, college certificates,character verification, PCC and etc. Hence the delay may not only because of SD; however if you can provide letter from HR you can submit.

Hope you will get your grant soon. All the best.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Good LucK Freinds especially RVD, Ladybird,Palz and Mithul. InshA -Allah you people may get grant very very soon.


----------



## rvd

The following are my opinions with regards to DIBP process: 

1. Most are assuming that DIBP is verifying only the employment details but it may not be the case. Employment verification is one of the checks and DIBP may verify each document we provide such as School certificates, college certificates,character verification, PCC and etc. So no need to worry that if applicants provide SD's is cause for the delay.

2. The delays may happened because they are not getting response from our country for some requirements or clearance from DIBP.

3. Most are thinking that how DIBP could able to give few applicants in very short time and why not others. This may be because of the document proofs submitted by the applicants and also the CO may have handled similar type of cases before from same company, country, location or anything can be. On the other hand for the quick grant cases may also go for verification after grant since DIBP will never take chance of risking in security measures. I have seen in some posts here in the forum that one doctor was caught after 10 years for forging his medical degree .

4. Other major concern everyone is thinking is why they can't tell the applicants about the current progress and DIBP process is not transparent. This may be because if DIBP becomes more transparent or if they expose the way how they are checking then fraud/forged applicants will start finding the way to escape from the DIBP checks.

5. Overall DIBP is mystery only because of the security concerns and as applicants we also needs to understand this by considering the security threats currently happening around the world.

Again all the above are my assumption and I do not have any source to vouch my thoughts.

Hope everyone of us get our grants soon. All the best for everyone.


----------



## rvd

Jamil Sid said:


> Good LucK Freinds especially RVD, Ladybird,Palz and Mithul. InshA -Allah you people may get grant very very soon.


Thank you so much. Best wishes for your life in Aussie land.


----------



## sounddonor

rvd said:


> The following are my opinions with regards to DIBP process:
> 
> 1. Most are assuming that DIBP is verifying only the employment details but it may not be the case. Employment verification is one of the checks and DIBP may verify each document we provide such as School certificates, college certificates,character verification, PCC and etc. So no need to worry that if applicants provide SD's is cause for the delay.
> 
> 2. The delays may happened because they are not getting response from our country for some requirements or clearance from DIBP.
> 
> 3. Most are thinking that how DIBP could able to give few applicants in very short time and why not others. This may be because of the document proofs submitted by the applicants and also the CO may have handled similar type of cases before from same company, country, location or anything can be. On the other hand for the quick grant cases may also go for verification after grant since DIBP will never take chance of risking in security measures. I have seen in some posts here in the forum that one doctor was caught after 10 years for forging his medical degree .
> 
> 4. Other major concern everyone is thinking is why they can't tell the applicants about the current progress and DIBP process is not transparent. This may be because if DIBP becomes more transparent or if they expose the way how they are checking then fraud/forged applicants will start finding the way to escape from the DIBP checks.
> 
> 5. Overall DIBP is mystery only because of the security concerns and as applicants we also needs to understand this by considering the security threats currently happening around the world.
> 
> Again all the above are my assumption and I do not have any source to vouch my thoughts.
> 
> Hope everyone of us get our grants soon. All the best for everyone.


All true. Plus you should have lot of lot of luck in post visa process to get a quick grant


----------



## Jamil Sid

rvd said:


> Thank you so much. Best wishes for your life in Aussie land.


Believe me RVD, it is not just words, I really pray for you guys. 
The beautiful life waiting for us somewhere on the shore of Aussie.
One-day we will all unite their.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Jamil Sid said:


> Believe me RVD, it is not just words, I really pray for you guys.
> The beautiful life waiting for us somewhere on the shore of Aussie.
> One-day we will all unite their.


Thanks a lot Jamil !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Mitul Patel said:


> Thanks RVD....its true n I agree in that.
> But as an applicant (who is waiting for grant since long) in some corner of heart we feel that there is some bias.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Can understand your feel. We are lucky enough to get invite but not having more luck to get quicker grant. Hope you get your grant in APRIL.

All the best.


----------



## Mitul Patel

rvd said:


> Can understand your feel. We are lucky enough to get invite but not having more luck to get quicker grant. Hope you get your grant in APRIL.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for understanding pain and for the wishes yoo !!  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## anvu

Hello mates, I have got the Grant from Vic On Friday. Very excited. Thanks for all help from forum.

Just help i am trying to find any thread of people who are moving to Australia, Can any one help me to find a equivalent thread in the forumn?

i need help in finding accomodation etc after landing in Melbourne


----------



## rahejarajeev

anvu said:


> Hello mates, I have got the Grant from Vic On Friday. Very excited. Thanks for all help from forum.
> 
> Just help i am trying to find any thread of people who are moving to Australia, Can any one help me to find a equivalent thread in the forumn?
> 
> i need help in finding accomodation etc after landing in Melbourne


Congrats Anvu 👍👍👍😊

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## palz

Jamil Sid said:


> Good LucK Freinds especially RVD, Ladybird,Palz and Mithul. InshA -Allah you people may get grant very very soon.




Thanks Bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

anvu said:


> Hello mates, I have got the Grant from Vic On Friday. Very excited. Thanks for all help from forum.
> 
> Just help i am trying to find any thread of people who are moving to Australia, Can any one help me to find a equivalent thread in the forumn?
> 
> i need help in finding accomodation etc after landing in Melbourne


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

anvu said:


> Hello mates, I have got the Grant from Vic On Friday. Very excited. Thanks for all help from forum.
> 
> Just help i am trying to find any thread of people who are moving to Australia, Can any one help me to find a equivalent thread in the forumn?
> 
> i need help in finding accomodation etc after landing in Melbourne


Congratulations on your grant. Did you try the Platypus Den and the STICKY threads? There are couple of references that might interest you. It is at the very top of the forum btw..


----------



## Jsingh5740

*Advice required - New Applicant*

Hello Everyone,

I'm planning on submitting EOI with 55 +5 points under Management Accountant.

What are my chances of getting an invite?

I'm also preparing for superior English score, which will fetch me additional 10 points.

So, should I go for superior English and submit EOI with 65 + 5 points?


----------



## kartheish

Jsingh5740 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on submitting EOI with 55 +5 points under Management Accountant.
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite?
> 
> I'm also preparing for superior English score, which will fetch me additional 10 points.
> 
> So, should I go for superior English and submit EOI with 65 + 5 points?


More the points, sooner the invite.


----------



## Jsingh5740

kartheish said:


> More the points, sooner the invite.



Should I submit the EOI with 55 +5 now and later update it once I meet superior English

or

Submit EOI after I get points for Superior English?


----------



## kartheish

:yo:


Jsingh5740 said:


> Should I submit the EOI with 55 +5 now and later update it once I meet superior English
> 
> or
> 
> Submit EOI after I get points for Superior English?


With 55+5, the chances are too little. Is there any other chances of increasing the points, say through employment experiences or through partner points (if you are married)? You can very well submit EOI with the existing points and update later. I too did the same.


----------



## zaback21

Jsingh5740 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on submitting EOI with 55 +5 points under Management Accountant.
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite?
> 
> I'm also preparing for superior English score, which will fetch me additional 10 points.
> 
> So, should I go for superior English and submit EOI with 65 + 5 points?


Is this 221112 Management Accountant ? Well you won't even have any chance unless you get 70 at least. Accounting may soon hit 75 next year with the way it is going in 189.

Same is the case for NSW 190 which is even more difficult than 189.

I am not sure but try find out if other state will accept 55+5 for 221112 Management Accountant. 

This will help: https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination

And yes, you lodge EOI with whatever you have. Update when you get more points.


----------



## andreyx108b

anvu said:


> Hello mates, I have got the Grant from Vic On Friday. Very excited. Thanks for all help from forum.
> 
> Just help i am trying to find any thread of people who are moving to Australia, Can any one help me to find a equivalent thread in the forumn?
> 
> i need help in finding accomodation etc after landing in Melbourne




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix

I got direct grant from NSW.
I hope everyone will get speedy grant :cheers2:


----------



## Mitul Patel

chamomilesix said:


> I got direct grant from NSW.
> I hope everyone will get speedy grant :cheers2:


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Jsingh5740 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on submitting EOI with 55 +5 points under Management Accountant.
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite?
> 
> I'm also preparing for superior English score, which will fetch me additional 10 points.
> 
> So, should I go for superior English and submit EOI with 65 + 5 points?


For ur Occupation, try to get SS ASAP...Because your SOL is under consideration of to be flagged. Source-SOL page in DIBP website

https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17


----------



## rvd

anvu said:


> Hello mates, I have got the Grant from Vic On Friday. Very excited. Thanks for all help from forum.
> 
> Just help i am trying to find any thread of people who are moving to Australia, Can any one help me to find a equivalent thread in the forumn?
> 
> i need help in finding accomodation etc after landing in Melbourne


Congratulations..


----------



## rahejarajeev

Dear All,
Got my GRANT today at 8 am IST.
Timelines 
Business Analyst 2611111
EOI Date - 29th September 2016
Vic Invitation 190 - 24th Jan 2017
Visa Lodge - 9th Feb 2017
First CO contact - 21st Feb 2017
Grant - 10th April 2017
Thanks to each one of you for your guidance and sharing your experiences . Special thanks to HARI for guiding me a lot. 
I wish you get a speedy grant too.......Thanks to all of you.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All,
> Got my GRANT today at 8 am IST.
> Timelines
> Business Analyst 2611111
> EOI Date - 29th September 2016
> Vic Invitation 190 - 24th Jan 2017
> Visa Lodge - 9th Feb 2017
> First CO contact - 21st Feb 2017
> Grant - 10th April 2017
> Thanks to each one of you for your guidance and sharing your experiences . Special thanks to HARI for guiding me a lot.
> I wish you get a speedy grant too.......Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Thanks and really happy to see your grant 

As per the evidence I have you got grant around 8.06 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations bro and all the best !! 



rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All,
> Got my GRANT today at 8 am IST.
> Timelines
> Business Analyst 2611111
> EOI Date - 29th September 2016
> Vic Invitation 190 - 24th Jan 2017
> Visa Lodge - 9th Feb 2017
> First CO contact - 21st Feb 2017
> Grant - 10th April 2017
> Thanks to each one of you for your guidance and sharing your experiences . Special thanks to HARI for guiding me a lot.
> I wish you get a speedy grant too.......Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks and really happy to see your grant
> 
> As per the evidence I have you got grant around 8.06
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Yes 8.06 am 😊

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Rohit R said:


> Congratulations bro and all the best !!


Thx Rohit ☺

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

4 months and waiting....

No CO contact.. 

No communication... Nothing

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarb123

Is SD of employment create any problem
As I have give SD for my employment
Has anybody get grant after submitting SD for employment
Plz share experience


----------



## rvd

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All,
> Got my GRANT today at 8 am IST.
> Timelines
> Business Analyst 2611111
> EOI Date - 29th September 2016
> Vic Invitation 190 - 24th Jan 2017
> Visa Lodge - 9th Feb 2017
> First CO contact - 21st Feb 2017
> Grant - 10th April 2017
> Thanks to each one of you for your guidance and sharing your experiences . Special thanks to HARI for guiding me a lot.
> I wish you get a speedy grant too.......Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Rajeev and All the best for future..


----------



## andreyx108b

chamomilesix said:


> I got direct grant from NSW.
> I hope everyone will get speedy grant :cheers2:




Congrats!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Hello mates,
Please give me your advice regarding my case, my application under assessment after the CO contact since Dec 2016, my wife is pregnant and didn't apply the X-ray, and on her application everything is clear, and no action required. Employment verification is done on first of Feb. Now my wife has reached the 26 weeks of pregnancy. I'm planning to send an email to the DIBP, in the complaint form on the website. Is that will add anything to my case? I'm afraid of getting the grant at the time when my wife cannot travel. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## planetvibhor

Hi Friends,

I am working in my office and ting ting ting. Just received 3 emails. 3 Grants for me and my family. So, excited. I thank each and every one in this forum for their support.
I wish everyone gets speedy grant.


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> Please give me your advice regarding my case, my application under assessment after the CO contact since Dec 2016, my wife is pregnant and didn't apply the X-ray, and on her application everything is clear, and no action required. Employment verification is done on first of Feb. Now my wife has reached the 26 weeks of pregnancy. I'm planning to send an email to the DIBP, in the complaint form on the website. Is that will add anything to my case? I'm afraid of getting the grant at the time when my wife cannot travel.
> Thanks in advance.


As far as I understand it is better to inform CO to put your case on hold until child birth and later you can add child also under this application as separate process for the child can be avoided. As child's birth may not go beyond 10 to 14 weeks from now but for the grant there is no such timeline.

On the other scenario if you are wait for your grant without putting on hold, if visa is granted your wife cannot travel due to pregnancy then you can request CO for extending IED after delivery but still child cannot travel with mother.

If visa is granted after delivery also the same the child cannot travel with mother as child does not hold visa. (Regarding Child travel is my assumption can someone correct me if I am wrong) 

If I were in your shoes I would request the CO to hold until delivery. This is my personal opinion, wait for experts suggestions. 

All the best for your grant and new child.


----------



## rvd

planetvibhor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am working in my office and ting ting ting. Just received 3 emails. 3 Grants for me and my family. So, excited. I thank each and every one in this forum for their support.
> I wish everyone gets speedy grant.


Congratulations and All the best.


----------



## DRV22

planetvibhor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am working in my office and ting ting ting. Just received 3 emails. 3 Grants for me and my family. So, excited. I thank each and every one in this forum for their support.
> I wish everyone gets speedy grant.


congrats to you and to everyone who received the GRANT!!!


----------



## arnav12

What a positive start of the week. I pray to god that the news of the grant keep flooding like this. Many congrats to everyone who got their grants and best wishes with them who all are waiting for the grant including me . God bless all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarb123

Dear planet vibor plz mention ur code & timelines for help


----------



## Kamalganesh_09

Dear All,

I have launched my EOI on 190 category for 261313 Software engineer with 60 points on Feb 15th

Below is my points split up:
Age :30
Education : Mtech- Biotechnology - 15
PTE -A : 10
State Sponsorship applied for NSW : 5 
Totally : 60 points

I'm joining my spouse to my application and currently have applied for ACS skill assessment and awaiting for it. Have planned for PTE-A too for her.
If I gain 5 more points adding my spouse, when can I expect of getting an invitation for 190 category with 65 points.


----------



## Mitul Patel

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All,
> Got my GRANT today at 8 am IST.
> Timelines
> Business Analyst 2611111
> EOI Date - 29th September 2016
> Vic Invitation 190 - 24th Jan 2017
> Visa Lodge - 9th Feb 2017
> First CO contact - 21st Feb 2017
> Grant - 10th April 2017
> Thanks to each one of you for your guidance and sharing your experiences . Special thanks to HARI for guiding me a lot.
> I wish you get a speedy grant too.......Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

planetvibhor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am working in my office and ting ting ting. Just received 3 emails. 3 Grants for me and my family. So, excited. I thank each and every one in this forum for their support.
> I wish everyone gets speedy grant.


Congratulations

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gokulkrishnamoorthy

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All,
> Got my GRANT today at 8 am IST.
> Timelines
> Business Analyst 2611111
> EOI Date - 29th September 2016
> Vic Invitation 190 - 24th Jan 2017
> Visa Lodge - 9th Feb 2017
> First CO contact - 21st Feb 2017
> Grant - 10th April 2017
> Thanks to each one of you for your guidance and sharing your experiences . Special thanks to HARI for guiding me a lot.
> I wish you get a speedy grant too.......Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Congrats Rajeev


----------



## Sandyimmi

Completed 10 months from lodgement today.


----------



## Brane

*Delay!!*

Completed 130 days since visa lodgement.
Status is still Assessment in progress 
Dunno whether the SD is causing any delay or any other checks.

Totally clueless!!!

Tried emailing DIBP multiple times, no response from them either.


----------



## Hardeep689

Sandyimmi said:


> Completed 10 months from lodgement today.


Hi Sandy....Also in same boat.. Visa lodged 9 June. Immi Assessment commence mail received on 11 July. Nothing since then.


----------



## planetvibhor

sarb123 said:


> Dear planet vibor plz mention ur code & timelines for help


It is as under:

Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
ACS - 19 Sept 2016
PTE- 10 points (S 77, W 90, R 87, L 90)
Experience: 15 points
Age: 33 (25 points)
Education: 15 points
Total Points for 190 (VIC): 70
EOI submission date: 19th Sept 2016
Invite date 190 (VIC): 17th Feb 2017
VISA Application: 27th Feb 2017 (All documents loaded)
CO Contact: 14th March 2017 (For PCC and Medicals)
Info Provided: 3rd April 2017
Grant: : 10th April 2017


----------



## Kamalganesh_09

Dear All,

I have launched my EOI on 190 category for 261313 Software engineer with 60 points on Feb 15th

Below is my points split up:
Age :30
Education : Mtech- Biotechnology - 15
PTE -A : 10
State Sponsorship applied for NSW : 5 
Totally : 60 points

I'm joining my spouse to my application and currently have applied for ACS skill assessment and awaiting for it. Have planned for PTE-A too for her.
If I gain 5 more points adding my spouse, when can I expect of getting an invitation for 190 category with 65 points.


----------



## rahejarajeev

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Congrats Rajeev


Thx GK 👍👍👍

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thx Mitul 👍👍👍

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

rvd said:


> Congratulations Rajeev and All the best for future..


Thx RVD 👍👍👍

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hems264

Gokulkrishnamoorthy said:


> Congrats Rajeev


Congrats!!!!!
I have similar timings to yours - hope to receive it soon...


----------



## imhardik88

planetvibhor said:


> It is as under:
> 
> Job code: 261111- ICT Business Analyst
> ACS - 19 Sept 2016
> PTE- 10 points (S 77, W 90, R 87, L 90)
> Experience: 15 points
> Age: 33 (25 points)
> Education: 15 points
> Total Points for 190 (VIC): 70
> EOI submission date: 19th Sept 2016
> Invite date 190 (VIC): 17th Feb 2017
> VISA Application: 27th Feb 2017 (All documents loaded)
> CO Contact: 14th March 2017 (For PCC and Medicals)
> Info Provided: 3rd April 2017
> Grant: : 10th April 2017


Congratulations...

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Kamalganesh_09 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have launched my EOI on 190 category for 261313 Software engineer with 60 points on Feb 15th
> 
> Below is my points split up:
> Age :30
> Education : Mtech- Biotechnology - 15
> PTE -A : 10
> State Sponsorship applied for NSW : 5
> Totally : 60 points
> 
> I'm joining my spouse to my application and currently have applied for ACS skill assessment and awaiting for it. Have planned for PTE-A too for her.
> If I gain 5 more points adding my spouse, when can I expect of getting an invitation for 190 category with 65 points.


For NSW 190 and 189, very slim to none with 60+5. Try get 5 more points so you have 65+5. Else try other state and see if you can apply.

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination


----------



## Mitul Patel

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/

Important update for QLD applicants, waiting for invitation.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

Mitul Patel said:


> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/
> 
> Important update for QLD applicants, waiting for invitation.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It seems no option left for who had applied with SS under SC190.... 
DISAPPOINTED  

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Mitul Patel said:


> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/
> 
> Important update for QLD applicants, waiting for invitation.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


This is about to happen. There is a talk in Australia about it too due to ridiculous housing prices in Sydney and Melbourne.

Politicians eye off housing market as they consider immigration cut

Aprril 9 2017: 



> Immigration Minister Peter Dutton said the government is looking at encouraging migrant workers to settle in regional cities and away from the property hot-spots of Sydney and Melbourne.


Nocookies | The Australian


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj

Mitul Patel said:


> Seniors pls advise..
> Sultan pls
> Any impact on 'already applied for visas'?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


No impact, it's all talk until policy is devised and amendments are made to Migration Act.


----------



## tanaynash

Guys... Stop panicking... The stoppage and temporary shutdown is mostly because there was a storm last week in QLD and there has been lot of damage to the properties and lives... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

tanaynash said:


> Guys... Stop panicking... The stoppage and temporary shutdown is mostly because there was a storm last week in QLD and there has been lot of damage to the properties and lives...
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Its not about storm but about the cap. Ceiling reached for 190/489 nomination invitations.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Mitul Patel said:


> Seniors pls advise..
> Sultan pls
> Any impact on 'already applied for visas'?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Once Invited...Sooner or latter, U Always get Visa...Just need to give some time which is painfull!!


----------



## Mitul Patel

chiraggodhani said:


> Once Invited...Sooner or latter, U Always get Visa...Just need to give some time which is painfull!!


Yea.. but that time required is really so painful and not easy to pass through this stage. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Scyther

*Visa 190 Grant*

Hello Everyone,

With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.

I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.

My Timeline: 

Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
Team: GSM Brisbane

04-Oct-16	Submit ACS Evaluation
13-Oct-16	ACS Outcome
09-Nov-16	EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
10-Mar-17	Invite-VIC
27-Mar-17	Visa Lodged
28-Mar-17	Documents Uploaded
29-Mar-17	Medicals
31-Mar-17	PCC
03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
10-Apr-17	Grant :first::music::rockon:

Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!


----------



## bhavesh_gala

offto said:


> Hello Folks!
> 
> I am waiting for grant waiting since 9.5 mths now..around 295 days and still counting..I received verification call from AHC back in Sep 16 but no luck yet..no clue whats causing delay..called-up & emailed DIBP twice but no replies from them as expected!!
> 
> actually i submitted SDs as one of the proofs of employment, signed by seniors, in addition to other support docs such as payslips, bank stmts, form 16 etc..so could SDs be a reason for delay?? anybody faced a situation like this? if DIBP had trouble verifying my claims on SDs, i wonder why haven't they contacted me?when i had called them, they said they got everything from me and no more proofs required but its only 'processing delay'..what does this mean????
> 
> whats the next best alternative to SDs? considering that i cannot procure HR letters with roles and responsibilities on company letter-head due to company policies..? appreciate your inputs..


Mate, I am on the exact same boat, in fact I complete 10 months today. Its been almost 2 years since I started the process. Day by day, my anxiety is only increasing.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi All,

I understand that employment reference letters are necessary. However, I havent submitted the same...............What I have submitted are relieving letters (that have all details except roles & responsibilities).

However, I have submitted all other documents such as 
1. Payslips
2. Appointment letters
3. Relieving letters
4. Tax documents
5. Skilled employment assessment letter from CPA Australia

As you know, its been a considerable time since I have lodged my visa, do you think the absence of the reference letters could be holding up my visa?

Please guide.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.
> 
> I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
> Team: GSM Brisbane
> 
> 04-Oct-16Submit ACS Evaluation
> 13-Oct-16ACS Outcome
> 09-Nov-16EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
> 10-Mar-17Invite-VIC
> 27-Mar-17Visa Lodged
> 28-Mar-17Documents Uploaded
> 29-Mar-17Medicals
> 31-Mar-17PCC
> 03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
> 05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
> 10-Apr-17Grant :first::music::rockon:
> 
> Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!


Congratulations for Super Sonic Grant !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Scyther

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations for Super Sonic Grant !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thank you Mitul!


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Its not about storm but about the cap. Ceiling reached for 190/489 nomination invitations.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk




Where this info is from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> Where this info is from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the same link which I forwarded : 
Link : 

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/


Information :
'Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ) has temporarily suspended the acceptance of all applications for*QueenslandSkilled Visa Nominations*under the State Nominated scheme*Subclass 190 & 489,*due to having reached our DIBP allocated*ceiling.* BSMQ will advise shortly as to when the nomination process will reopen.

If you currently have a*paid application*with BSMQ that has not been finalised, you can either choose to:

stay in the queue to be processed once applications have been reopened OR
request a refund and your application will be withdrawn.

If you have*submitted an EOI with Skillselect that has not been considered, your EOI is no longer valid and you will be required to resubmit an EOI once the application process has been reopened. Please note that there may be changes made to the Queensland Skilled Occupation list. Only EOIs meeting new criteria will be considered.'

I know this is not related to those who have applied for visa but still wanted to confirm whether it has any impact on issuing visa grants for same state? Means can we link delay due to this ??

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> From the same link which I forwarded :
> Link :
> 
> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/
> 
> 
> Information :
> 'Business and Skilled Migration Queensland (BSMQ) has temporarily suspended the acceptance of all applications for*QueenslandSkilled Visa Nominations*under the State Nominated scheme*Subclass 190 & 489,*due to having reached our DIBP allocated*ceiling.* BSMQ will advise shortly as to when the nomination process will reopen.
> 
> If you currently have a*paid application*with BSMQ that has not been finalised, you can either choose to:
> 
> stay in the queue to be processed once applications have been reopened OR
> request a refund and your application will be withdrawn.
> 
> If you have*submitted an EOI with Skillselect that has not been considered, your EOI is no longer valid and you will be required to resubmit an EOI once the application process has been reopened. Please note that there may be changes made to the Queensland Skilled Occupation list. Only EOIs meeting new criteria will be considered.'
> 
> I know this is not related to those who have applied for visa but still wanted to confirm whether it has any impact on issuing visa grants for same state? Means can we link delay due to this ??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Its only related to QLD. So no quota reached - for other states. 

We will see soon delays letter flying for SC189 though. Well, maybe not, but last 3 years we did.


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> Its only related to QLD. So no quota reached - for other states.
> 
> We will see soon delays letter flying for SC189 though. Well, maybe not, but last 3 years we did.


Ok andreyx. Thanks !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.
> 
> I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
> Team: GSM Brisbane
> 
> 04-Oct-16	Submit ACS Evaluation
> 13-Oct-16	ACS Outcome
> 09-Nov-16	EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
> 10-Mar-17	Invite-VIC
> 27-Mar-17	Visa Lodged
> 28-Mar-17	Documents Uploaded
> 29-Mar-17	Medicals
> 31-Mar-17	PCC
> 03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
> 05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
> 10-Apr-17	Grant :first::music::rockon:
> 
> Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!


Hey..COngtrs...R u onshore or offshore?


----------



## rvd

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.
> 
> I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
> Team: GSM Brisbane
> 
> 04-Oct-16	Submit ACS Evaluation
> 13-Oct-16	ACS Outcome
> 09-Nov-16	EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
> 10-Mar-17	Invite-VIC
> 27-Mar-17	Visa Lodged
> 28-Mar-17	Documents Uploaded
> 29-Mar-17	Medicals
> 31-Mar-17	PCC
> 03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
> 05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
> 10-Apr-17	Grant :first::music::rockon:
> 
> Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!


Congratulations..


----------



## Scyther

chiraggodhani said:


> Hey..COngtrs...R u onshore or offshore?


Thank you Chirag!  

I am from Offshore.


----------



## Scyther

rvd said:


> Congratulations..


Thank you rvd!


----------



## sk1982

Hi, 
I got an message from CO requesting the Medicals. Can some expert suggest from this point how many days will it take to get a grant.

Thank you
my timeline
NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
Grant: waiting (how many days/month/year?)


----------



## andreyx108b

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
> 
> Team: GSM Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> 04-Oct-16Submit ACS Evaluation
> 
> 13-Oct-16ACS Outcome
> 
> 09-Nov-16EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
> 
> 10-Mar-17Invite-VIC
> 
> 27-Mar-17Visa Lodged
> 
> 28-Mar-17Documents Uploaded
> 
> 29-Mar-17Medicals
> 
> 31-Mar-17PCC
> 
> 03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
> 
> 05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
> 
> 10-Apr-17Grant :first::music::rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I understand that employment reference letters are necessary. However, I havent submitted the same...............What I have submitted are relieving letters (that have all details except roles & responsibilities).
> 
> However, I have submitted all other documents such as
> 1. Payslips
> 2. Appointment letters
> 3. Relieving letters
> 4. Tax documents
> 5. Skilled employment assessment letter from CPA Australia
> 
> As you know, its been a considerable time since I have lodged my visa, do you think the absence of the reference letters could be holding up my visa?
> 
> Please guide.


Hi All,
This question may be repetitive in nature, but can anyone please help on the same,
thanks,


----------



## rvd

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All,
> This question may be repetitive in nature, but can anyone please help on the same,
> thanks,


NO, many are posted that submitted every recommended documents still getting delayed. Only DIBP can say why it is getting delayed; however they will provide only Grants but not the reason for delay.

Wish to see your grant post soon. All the best.


----------



## Brane

rvd said:


> NO, many are posted that submitted everything still getting delayed. Only DIBP can say why it is getting delayed; however they will provide only Grants but not the reason for delay.
> 
> Wish to see your grant post soon. All the best.


Completely agreed!! Also to add onto this, it largely depends on the case officer handling ur case.


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This question may be repetitive in nature, but can anyone please help on the same,
> 
> thanks,




Did you claim any points for emp.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> Did you claim any points for emp.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes I have andrey


----------



## sat123

sk1982 said:


> Hi,
> I got an message from CO requesting the Medicals. Can some expert suggest from this point how many days will it take to get a grant.
> 
> Thank you
> my timeline
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> Grant: waiting (how many days/month/year?)


Not to scare you. I just wish that you get grant soon but I was asked for medical in June 2016.


----------



## DBULGAR1

*190 visa application timeline - any questions please let me know?*

Hey Guys - Just registered to the forum.
Please find my attached timeline in regards to the October application for 190 Visa 
(with de-facto Partner)
Any question I will answer what I can – 

324311: VEHICLE PAINTER 
Assessing Authority: TRA (vetassess)

01.10.2014 - Confirm ANZSCO code- 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER 
01.10.2014 - Registered Trade SET account
01.10.2014 - Registered with vetassess 
18.12.2014 - Training employment check requested from Vetassses
23.01.2015 - Training employment check Confirmed
15.02.2015 - Technical interview booked / Practical assessment
25.02.2015 - Technical interview booked - London College campus
01.04.2015 - EOI draft completed - 65 points (no IELTS)
08.04.2015 - Skilled migration skills assessment completed - AQF received 

01.07.2015 - No update From SOL (vehicle paint only CSOL - NT / and Tasmania)
Long year wait as SA only 85 points and above for CSOL  

01.07.2016 - SA updates CSOL 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER (no job offer required)
03.08.2016 - All forms completed for SA 190 Nomination - Completed on SA website.
22.09.2016 - SA contacted me and Passport number wrong (doh) amended

22.09.2016 – Invitation to apply for 190 Visa SA sponsored. (apply now appears)
22.09.2016 – Created ImmiAccount– Clicking apply now.
03.10.2016 – ACRO NPCC – Police certificate application
15.11.2016 - Police certificate received – (No live trace)
24.10.2016 – Application sent to DIBP for visa review – (All docs attached)

02.11.2016 –CO assigned (Jessica – 60026174) further information requested -
Medicals / Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80
03.11.2016 – HAP ID assigned - Medial ID
21.11.2016 – Subject access report received from NPCC – (Conviction overview)
22.11.2016 – Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80 = uploaded
22.11.2016 – Form 1023 uploaded – Notification of incorrect answer on application
27.11.2016 - Medicals completed @ Spire Little Aston Hospital
01.12.2016 – Medical results Uploaded to ImmiAccount

08.12.2016 – GRANT received – (SO F>>KING HAPPY)

Long wait but worth every penny - PMA and believe it.

28.02.17 -House on Market 
23.06.2017 - Planned arrival 
MUST ARRIVE IN AUSTRALIA (FIRST ENTRY) 08.10.2017


----------



## Scyther

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you andreyx!


----------



## Riyane

sat123 said:


> Not to scare you. I just wish that you get grant soon but I was asked for medical in June 2016.




Hi, I believe you are also April 16 applicant. Are you also waiting for the grant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

planetvibhor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am working in my office and ting ting ting. Just received 3 emails. 3 Grants for me and my family. So, excited. I thank each and every one in this forum for their support.
> I wish everyone gets speedy grant.


Congratulations to you and your family mate.


----------



## vikaschandra

Mitul Patel said:


> Seniors pls advise..
> Sultan pls
> Any impact on 'already applied for visas'?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


No impact for application already lodged. It has been observed since past few years the grants just dry up during Apri, May due to programme year quota limitations


----------



## vikaschandra

Congratulations 



Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.
> 
> I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
> Team: GSM Brisbane
> 
> 04-Oct-16	Submit ACS Evaluation
> 13-Oct-16	ACS Outcome
> 09-Nov-16	EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
> 10-Mar-17	Invite-VIC
> 27-Mar-17	Visa Lodged
> 28-Mar-17	Documents Uploaded
> 29-Mar-17	Medicals
> 31-Mar-17	PCC
> 03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
> 05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
> 10-Apr-17	Grant :first::music::rockon:
> 
> Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!


----------



## Scyther

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations


Thank you Vikaschandra!


----------



## sat123

Riyane said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to scare you. I just wish that you get grant soon but I was asked for medical in June 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I believe you are also April 16 applicant. Are you also waiting for the grant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's right Riyane. I am April applicant and still waiting.


----------



## sat123

I think Friday and Monday would be holidays. So again a long silence of 4 days coming.


----------



## sultan_azam

Scyther said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> With immense pleasure, I'd like to share that I have received the grant for VISA- 190 by the grace of Allah.
> 
> I've been a silent member on this forum and was enormously benefited from the forum by all the members experiences, doubts and answers.
> 
> My Timeline:
> 
> Job code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Points Total 55 (Age 25, English 10, Education 15, State Nomination 5)
> Team: GSM Brisbane
> 
> 04-Oct-16	Submit ACS Evaluation
> 13-Oct-16	ACS Outcome
> 09-Nov-16	EOI Submit 190 (NSW&VIC)
> 10-Mar-17	Invite-VIC
> 27-Mar-17	Visa Lodged
> 28-Mar-17	Documents Uploaded
> 29-Mar-17	Medicals
> 31-Mar-17	PCC
> 03-Apr-17 CO Contact - Medicals
> 05-Apr-17 Replied to CO that the Medical results are uploaded (IP Pressed)
> 10-Apr-17	Grant :first::music::rockon:
> 
> Thank you all and wish for the speedy grant for all the members awaiting!


congratulations Scyther... good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I understand that employment reference letters are necessary. However, I havent submitted the same...............What I have submitted are relieving letters (that have all details except roles & responsibilities).
> 
> However, I have submitted all other documents such as
> 1. Payslips
> 2. Appointment letters
> 3. Relieving letters
> 4. Tax documents
> 5. Skilled employment assessment letter from CPA Australia
> 
> As you know, its been a considerable time since I have lodged my visa, do you think the absence of the reference letters could be holding up my visa?
> 
> Please guide.



if the relieving letters specifically indicate your roles and responsibilities then it is equivalent to a reference letter, it is in fact better because i assume the relieving letter must have been issued by HR..

so relax and dont worry, they will finalise it soon... good luck


----------



## tanaynash

sat123 said:


> I think Friday and Monday would be holidays. So again a long silence of 4 days coming.


Yes, it's a long weekend and almost another long weekend the week after... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Seniors pls advise..
> Sultan pls
> Any impact on 'already applied for visas'?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


sorry, i have missed the earlier post,

can you re-post ??


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> Please give me your advice regarding my case, my application under assessment after the CO contact since Dec 2016, my wife is pregnant and didn't apply the X-ray, and on her application everything is clear, and no action required. Employment verification is done on first of Feb. Now my wife has reached the 26 weeks of pregnancy. I'm planning to send an email to the DIBP, in the complaint form on the website. Is that will add anything to my case? I'm afraid of getting the grant at the time when my wife cannot travel.
> Thanks in advance.


as i remember x ray is pending for your wife, so will they grant visa with incomplete heath check ??

i think we have discussed this many times, what i expect is they will ping you after EDD to provide baby's documents and thereafter they will add baby to your visa application, meanwhile they will ask to complete x-ray

relax, if i am correct you will get visa after baby is delivered and is added to your visa application


----------



## sultan_azam

planetvibhor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am working in my office and ting ting ting. Just received 3 emails. 3 Grants for me and my family. So, excited. I thank each and every one in this forum for their support.
> I wish everyone gets speedy grant.


congrats Vibhor


----------



## sultan_azam

rahejarajeev said:


> Dear All,
> Got my GRANT today at 8 am IST.
> Timelines
> Business Analyst 2611111
> EOI Date - 29th September 2016
> Vic Invitation 190 - 24th Jan 2017
> Visa Lodge - 9th Feb 2017
> First CO contact - 21st Feb 2017
> Grant - 10th April 2017
> Thanks to each one of you for your guidance and sharing your experiences . Special thanks to HARI for guiding me a lot.
> I wish you get a speedy grant too.......Thanks to all of you.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


congratulations


----------



## rahejarajeev

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations


Thx Sultan 👍👍

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahejarajeev

planetvibhor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am working in my office and ting ting ting. Just received 3 emails. 3 Grants for me and my family. So, excited. I thank each and every one in this forum for their support.
> I wish everyone gets speedy grant.


Congratulations Vibhor👍👍👍👍

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

chamomilesix said:


> I got direct grant from NSW.
> I hope everyone will get speedy grant :cheers2:


congrats


----------



## abcbog

Mitul Patel said:


> https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest...and-skilled-visa-nomination-subclass-190-489/
> 
> Important update for QLD applicants, waiting for invitation.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk





sultan_azam said:


> sorry, i have missed the earlier post,
> 
> can you re-post ??


This is the missed post dear Sultan.


----------



## abcbog

sultan_azam said:


> as i remember x ray is pending for your wife, so will they grant visa with incomplete heath check ??
> 
> i think we have discussed this many times, what i expect is they will ping you after EDD to provide baby's documents and thereafter they will add baby to your visa application, meanwhile they will ask to complete x-ray
> 
> relax, if i am correct you will get visa after the baby is delivered and is added to your visa application


Thanks Sultan for your reply, but my agent told me that the case wouldn't be held as they didn't mention that on her application. Her medical status is no action required, and the DIBP made the employment verification for only one employer out of two. 
I'm afraid of getting the grant at the time my wife can't travel due to pregnancy, and now she has reached the week 26.


----------



## sultan_azam

abcbog said:


> Thanks Sultan for your reply, but my agent told me that the case wouldn't be held as they didn't mention that on her application. Her medical status is no action required, and the DIBP made the employment verification for only one employer out of two.
> I'm afraid of getting the grant at the time my wife can't travel due to pregnancy, and now she has reached the week 26.


nothing to worry, even if you get grant then you can delay entry as you have very genuine reason(pregnancy) for not able to make the entry before if the IED is very short...

let us see which way things turn up


----------



## USI

abcbog said:


> Thanks Sultan for your reply, but my agent told me that the case wouldn't be held as they didn't mention that on her application. Her medical status is no action required, and the DIBP made the employment verification for only one employer out of two.
> I'm afraid of getting the grant at the time my wife can't travel due to pregnancy, and now she has reached the week 26.


Buddy, I guess you can always inform/update DIBP of any change in circumstances. I would suggest you to keep them posted about your situation and sort it out right away.


----------



## Mitul Patel

abcbog said:


> This is the missed post dear Sultan.


Dear Sultan,
I know this update has nothing to do with applicants who have already applied. But I am thinking whether my delayed grant is due to this update or what !!??
As I am waiting since almost 6 months, so this kind of fluffy thoughts arise naturally !!  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Can anyone tell about that whether the DIBP also has any year closing?? If yes then which is considered as the last month? I dont want to think negative but just for preparing myself for more delay. Waiting for the experts comments


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanJod

My Spouse, 2 daughters and I have been granted today. Thanks to everyone that have made contribution to this grant by way of comments and suggestions on this platform:thumb:


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Dear Sultan,
> I know this update has nothing to do with applicants who have already applied. But I am thinking whether my delayed grant is due to this update or what !!??
> As I am waiting since almost 6 months, so this kind of fluffy thoughts arise naturally !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


i understand what you are going through but this has nothing to do with your visa application. 

good luck, i wish that you get it soon


----------



## sultan_azam

JanJod said:


> My Spouse, 2 daughters and I have been granted today. Thanks to everyone that have made contribution to this grant by way of comments and suggestions on this platform:thumb:


congratulations...


----------



## JanJod

My Spouse, 2 daughters and I have been granted today. Thanks to everyone that have made contribution to this grant by way of comments and suggestions on this platform:thumb:


----------



## hasansins

JanJod said:


> My Spouse, 2 daughters and I have been granted today. Thanks to everyone that have made contribution to this grant by way of comments and suggestions on this platform:thumb:


Hi congrats! Can you share your timeline and GSM please?


----------



## JanJod

hasansins said:


> Hi congrats! Can you share your timeline and GSM please?



Job Code: 233513
Visa Lodged: 16/02/2017
CO Contact: 28/02/2017
Responded to CO: 02/03/2017
Skilled Support Contact: 08/03/2017
Responded: 08/03/2017
Grant: 12/04/2017


----------



## Scyther

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Scyther... good luck


Thank you Sultan!


----------



## sam.d

Hello Everyone,

I'm planning on submitting EOI with 60 + 5 points under Human Resource Adviser (223111).

What are my chances of getting an invite?

Or i have to prepare for superior English score, which will fetch me additional 10 points.

So, should I go for superior English and submit EOI with 70 + 5 points?

Regards,
Sam


----------



## arnav12

JanJod said:


> My Spouse, 2 daughters and I have been granted today. Thanks to everyone that have made contribution to this grant by way of comments and suggestions on this platform:thumb:




Congrats. Your job code and timeline details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sam.d said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on submitting EOI with 60 + 5 points under Human Resource Adviser (223111).
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite?
> 
> Or i have to prepare for superior English score, which will fetch me additional 10 points.
> 
> So, should I go for superior English and submit EOI with 70 + 5 points?
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


as of now 223111 is open only in NT, Tasmania and SA

NT & Tasmania have special conditions like staying in their state or a job offer in that state which i guess is not possible for everyone(details can be checked on respective state nomination website)

on SA 223111 is on supplementary list which means at least 75 points for 190 and or 70 points for 489, this is excluding state nomination points High Points

proceed accordingly


----------



## sam.d

Hi Sultan,

Thanks for your valuable response !!

According to your reply i have to prepare for superior English score, after that i can apply to SA for state nomination.

Another way is i have to wait for any other state is open for State Nomination except these States.

Regards,
Sam



sultan_azam said:


> as of now 223111 is open only in NT, Tasmania and SA
> 
> NT & Tasmania have special conditions like staying in their state or a job offer in that state which i guess is not possible for everyone(details can be checked on respective state nomination website)
> 
> on SA 223111 is on supplementary list which means at least 75 points for 190 and or 70 points for 489, this is excluding state nomination points High Points
> 
> proceed accordingly


----------



## sultan_azam

sam.d said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable response !!
> 
> According to your reply i have to prepare for superior English score, after that i can apply to SA for state nomination.
> 
> Another way is i have to wait for any other state is open for State Nomination except these States.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


if you have 70 points without state nomination then you can file for 489 and get 10 points from SA thereby making 80 in total

for 190 SA you need to make 75 points without state nomination


----------



## Mitul Patel

JanJod said:


> My Spouse, 2 daughters and I have been granted today. Thanks to everyone that have made contribution to this grant by way of comments and suggestions on this platform:thumb:


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> i understand what you are going through but this has nothing to do with your visa application.
> 
> good luck, i wish that you get it soon


Thanks a lot Sultan ! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

arnav12 said:


> Can anyone tell about that whether the DIBP also has any year closing?? If yes then which is considered as the last month? I dont want to think negative but just for preparing myself for more delay. Waiting for the experts comments
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Reposting this post. Hey sultan is there anything like closing time of year in DIBP. I have heard that the june month is the closing year and they send all pending cases on fast track in June. Is it true ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

JanJod said:


> My Spouse, 2 daughters and I have been granted today. Thanks to everyone that have made contribution to this grant by way of comments and suggestions on this platform:thumb:




Congrats mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

arnav12 said:


> Reposting this post. Hey sultan is there anything like closing time of year in DIBP. I have heard that the june month is the closing year and they send all pending cases on fast track in June. Is it true ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes... U can consider that... Most of the states reload their occupation list in the first week of July every year. Also, the logic being fiscal year system followed in Australia... Check out https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiscal_year

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Reposting this post. Hey sultan is there anything like closing time of year in DIBP. I have heard that the june month is the closing year and they send all pending cases on fast track in June. Is it true ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the year is july to june but i dont think they put visa processing on fast track in june


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi Guys, I am being asked to submit educational qualifications for my wife, just wanted to check, if I upload colour copies would that be okay, or I have to get the same certified. Please urgently let me know.


----------



## sultan_azam

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi Guys, I am being asked to submit educational qualifications for my wife, just wanted to check, if I upload colour copies would that be okay, or I have to get the same certified. Please urgently let me know.


scan of color copies will do, no need for attestation etc


----------



## sam.d

Hi Sultan,

I think it is not possible for me because SA is increased the High Points Nomination.

*From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points.*

This is the heading of High Points page on SA website.

Regards,
Sam 



sultan_azam said:


> if you have 70 points without state nomination then you can file for 489 and get 10 points from SA thereby making 80 in total
> 
> for 190 SA you need to make 75 points without state nomination


----------



## vikaschandra

arnav12 said:


> Reposting this post. Hey sultan is there anything like closing time of year in DIBP. I have heard that the june month is the closing year and they send all pending cases on fast track in June. Is it true ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close to the end of the Programme Year the ceiling of visa issuance starts getting full due to which DIBP slow down with the grants and delay emails start to land in applicants inbox. During this tenure the visa processing keeps continuing at the backend by means many cases are close to being finalized. As soon as the new ceiling is announced for new programme year in June the grants for the already finalized cases starts coming around. This happens in mass as many cases are due for grant


----------



## Mitul Patel

vikaschandra said:


> Close to the end of the Programme Year the ceiling of visa issuance starts getting full due to which DIBP slow down with the grants and delay emails start to land in applicants inbox. During this tenure the visa processing keeps continuing at the backend by means many cases are close to being finalized. As soon as the new ceiling is announced for new programme year in June the grants for the already finalized cases starts coming around. This happens in mass as many cases are due for grant


Hi Vikas... I think they observe new year in July.. If I am not wrong. 


vikaschandra said:


> Close to the end of the Programme Year the ceiling of visa issuance starts getting full due to which DIBP slow down with the grants and delay emails start to land in applicants inbox. During this tenure the visa processing keeps continuing at the backend by means many cases are close to being finalized. As soon as the new ceiling is announced for new programme year in June the grants for the already finalized cases starts coming around. This happens in mass as many cases are due for grant



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## FatherOfNest

Dear All,
God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.

Visa Class - 190
Occupation - Systems Analyst

Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
(My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)

CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
Submitted on the same day

Visa Grant - 13 April 2017

Thank you again all dear friends.


----------



## tanaynash

FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.


Many congratulations... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sam.d said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I think it is not possible for me because SA is increased the High Points Nomination.
> 
> *From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points.*
> 
> This is the heading of High Points page on SA website.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


hmmm, in that case, situation seems tough, however try to increase eoi points, high points can attract nomination


----------



## sultan_azam

FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.


congratulations mate


----------



## rvd

Congratulations.



FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.


----------



## TentMaker

FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.


Congratulations


----------



## chiraggodhani

Awwww......Processing time now 5 and 8 month...!!!

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Mitul Patel

FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.


Congratulations 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

chiraggodhani said:


> Awwww......Processing time now 5 and 8 month...!!!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...od...
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

chiraggodhani said:


> Awwww......Processing time now 5 and 8 month...!!!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ability of places in the migration programme.


----------



## chiraggodhani

FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.


Hey...Congtrs...Whats ur point break up?


----------



## sursrk

I have submitted the visa application to NSW state on 02/04/2017 against their invitation dated 24/03/2017. I did not receive the approval yet from NSW nor the invitation from DIBP for 190 EOI. Can anybody throw some light on it?

Thanking you all.


----------



## arnav12

vikaschandra said:


> Close to the end of the Programme Year the ceiling of visa issuance starts getting full due to which DIBP slow down with the grants and delay emails start to land in applicants inbox. During this tenure the visa processing keeps continuing at the backend by means many cases are close to being finalized. As soon as the new ceiling is announced for new programme year in June the grants for the already finalized cases starts coming around. This happens in mass as many cases are due for grant




Thank you vikas & sultan for the clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.




Congratulations & celebrations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatherOfNest

chiraggodhani said:


> Hey...Congtrs...Whats ur point break up?


65 + 5 (State nomination NSW)


----------



## sursrk

FatherOfNest said:


> 65 + 5 (State nomination NSW)


Congrats bro!


----------



## palz

Dear All,

Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.

Wish everyone gets the speedy grant. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Lady$Bird

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Many congrats palz. We received our nomination together and you got the grant today. I hope I get mine soon. So happy for you.  

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


congratulations palz


----------



## Bilalahmed

*CIMA Assessment/ Experience requirement*

I am Recent CIMA qualified accountant and with almost no post qualification experience. So

1- Which body should i chose CPAA, ICAA, IPA ( i know CIMA has agreement with CPAA but i heard they are very strict in assessment and plus CIMA & CPA competes each other so they try to discourage CIMA degree holders 

2- i think there is a risk that i might lose my experience marks since i dont have any post qualification experience ( have more that 8 year of professional work experience) 

Need suggestions please


----------



## sam.d

Yes Sultan, i am thinking for preparation of Superior English.....



sultan_azam said:


> hmmm, in that case, situation seems tough, however try to increase eoi points, high points can attract nomination


----------



## meraprvisa

vikaschandra said:


> Close to the end of the Programme Year the ceiling of visa issuance starts getting full due to which DIBP slow down with the grants and delay emails start to land in applicants inbox. During this tenure the visa processing keeps continuing at the backend by means many cases are close to being finalized. As soon as the new ceiling is announced for new programme year in June the grants for the already finalized cases starts coming around. This happens in mass as many cases are due for grant


Is there any content on DIBP website supporting this ?

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations....

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

meraprvisa said:


> Is there any content on DIBP website supporting this ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


not published anywhere but we have seen this trend in past year


----------



## mohefny

Dear Friends,

As most of you are, I am an applicant of visa 190 my details are:

Job Code ( Architectural Draftsperson 312111)

Timeline 


Vetassess application

Submitted 11-5-2015
Positive outcome 10-9-2015




NT State Sponsorship

Submitted 22-10-2015
Acknowledged 28-10-2015
Sponsorship refused


ACT State Sponsorship 

Submitted 29-02-2016

Refused 18-05-2016 (missing document)

Re-Submitted 05-07-2016

SS approved 14-07-2016


Visa application 

Invited 14-07-2016
Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
Health checkup 07-08-2016
Lodged and paid 09-09-2016 (Front load all documents)

1st CO contact 19-09-2016
Responded 01-10-2016

2nd CO contact 09-11-2016
Responded 09-11-2016

Days since visa lodegment 216

Can someone please advice what to do in my situation, I want to call DIBP but am afraid I would hear the answer of "your application is in progress".
Is there a way to file a complaint, or call someone there as it has been more than 7 months ...


----------



## sultan_azam

mohefny said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> As most of you are, I am an applicant of visa 190 my details are:
> 
> Job Code ( Architectural Draftsperson 312111)
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Vetassess application
> 
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> 
> Refused 18-05-2016 (missing document)
> 
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> 
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016 (Front load all documents)
> 
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016
> Responded 09-11-2016
> 
> Days since visa lodegment 216
> 
> Can someone please advice what to do in my situation, I want to call DIBP but am afraid I would hear the answer of "your application is in progress".
> Is there a way to file a complaint, or call someone there as it has been more than 7 months ...


its been a long time,

do you expect the case can be put up for external checks for Egyptian nationals ??


----------



## Lady$Bird

The processing timelines are updated today and now the waiting time for 190 is 8 months! 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny

sultan_azam said:


> its been a long time,
> 
> do you expect the case can be put up for external checks for Egyptian nationals ??


I am not sure about that, as i know two other egyptians who got it in 2-3 months.


----------



## sultan_azam

mohefny said:


> I am not sure about that, as i know two other egyptians who got it in 2-3 months.


ok... then just wait. i think it will be finalised soon


----------



## arnav12

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!




Congrats palz. Best of luck for the future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny

Lady$Bird said:


> The processing timelines are updated today and now the waiting time for 190 is 8 months!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



I just saw it, but what does it mean 90 %?

what about the remaining 10%?


----------



## mohefny

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


congrats palz


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> I think Friday and Monday would be holidays. So again a long silence of 4 days coming.




Too bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mohefny said:


> I just saw it, but what does it mean 90 %?
> 
> 
> 
> what about the remaining 10%?




In reality 80% are granted in 100 days. 85 is average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations Palz


----------



## chiraggodhani

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Hey...Congrts.....Did They called on the number that u mentioned in your reference latter?or they found out on there own?


----------



## Fazil3

What was the earlier processing time?
Could you please explain what is the meaning of 75% and 90% of the applications?

If 75% are processed in some X months, shouldn't it be 25% left only?





chiraggodhani said:


> Awwww......Processing time now 5 and 8 month...!!!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...bal-visa-citizenship-processing-times[/quote]


----------



## chiraggodhani

Fazil3 said:


> What was the earlier processing time?
> Could you please explain what is the meaning of 75% and 90% of the applications?
> 
> If 75% are processed in some X months, shouldn't it be 25% left only?


It means DIBP able to finalize 75% in 5 month and 90% in 8 month. U take ur position on the basis of ur lodgement date.


----------



## Fazil3

Does it usually take more than 4 months for CO contact?



meraprvisa said:


> Congratulations....
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

Mitul Patel said:


> Hi Vikas... I think they observe new year in July.. If I am not wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yup right mate that is July . Not the new year but the new programme year/FY


----------



## vikaschandra

FatherOfNest said:


> Dear All,
> God's Grace!! Received the grant today for my family (Me, Spouse and Three Children). Thank you all the members here for your valuable guidance thru out this journey.
> 
> Visa Class - 190
> Occupation - Systems Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodged - 28th Nov 2016 with all documents including Medicals and PCC
> (My daughter's case was referred for further investigation as the TST was positive and chest x-ray was not clear, I was asked to go for sputum culture test for her which takes 8 weeks for the results, then repeat chest x-ray after 3 months from the first x-ray date and a chest specialist consultation)
> 
> CO contact - 5th Jan 2017 (mentioning my daughter's case)
> Medicals cleared for my daughter - 24 Feb 2017
> CO contact for form 815 health undertaking - 23 March 2017
> Submitted on the same day
> 
> Visa Grant - 13 April 2017
> 
> Thank you again all dear friends.


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

palz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Very happy and excited to share that I received my grant notification today. Many thanks to all folks and also to people who provided their expertise and suggestions through private messages.
> 
> Wish everyone gets the speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

meraprvisa said:


> Is there any content on DIBP website supporting this ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Yes there is search for programme year, capped and queued, go through last years post from applicants during this time. Many evidences available


----------



## annisa adrianto

Hi All,

CO refused to grant me an extension for response date, due to my daughter's illness we couldn't able to do medical examination as planned, he gave me an extension once which was originally on 10 April 2017,to prevent delay on AFP certificate, I got extension till 19April 2017. we gonna do medical on monday 17 April,nearly overdue but its unexpected situation. My concern is the result of medical examination itself, because its nearly duedate, do I need to wait a result from panel doctor first than I can hit "Information provided" button? or can I hit that button once I finished my med examination straight away?thanks


----------



## sat123

annisa adrianto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO refused to grant me an extension for response date, due to my daughter's illness we couldn't able to do medical examination as planned, he gave me an extension once which was originally on 10 April 2017,to prevent delay on AFP certificate, I got extension till 19April 2017. we gonna do medical on monday 17 April,nearly overdue but its unexpected situation. My concern is the result of medical examination itself, because its nearly duedate, do I need to wait a result from panel doctor first than I can hit "Information provided" button? or can I hit that button once I finished my med examination straight away?thanks


I think you should just upload the evidence that your medical has been done and do no click the button. Clicking a button is as such not mandatory.


----------



## sokauoc

Any actuary applicants are there?


----------



## cyetukuri

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations mate


Congratulations!!
I paid the 190 application fee yesterday. Approximately how many days it will take to get the invite?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## sultan_azam

annisa adrianto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO refused to grant me an extension for response date, due to my daughter's illness we couldn't able to do medical examination as planned, he gave me an extension once which was originally on 10 April 2017,to prevent delay on AFP certificate, I got extension till 19April 2017. we gonna do medical on monday 17 April,nearly overdue but its unexpected situation. My concern is the result of medical examination itself, because its nearly duedate, do I need to wait a result from panel doctor first than I can hit "Information provided" button? or can I hit that button once I finished my med examination straight away?thanks


wait for panel physician to upload medical reports

the medical status will change to HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDED - NO ACTION REQUIRED

press IP button after this

Edit 1 - also upload the medical fee payment receipt in immiaccount after you visit panel physician, this will indicate that you are already done with health check and now it is pending with panel physician


----------



## sultan_azam

cyetukuri said:


> Congratulations!!
> I paid the 190 application fee yesterday. Approximately how many days it will take to get the invite?
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


i think NSW will through your application in 2-3 weeks and confirm the 5 points for nomination. 190 visa invite from DIBP will pop in within few hours after that


----------



## cyetukuri

sultan_azam said:


> i think NSW will through your application in 2-3 weeks and confirm the 5 points for nomination. 190 visa invite from DIBP will pop in within few hours after that


Hi Sultan,
Do you mean i will get the invite to apply in 2-3 weeks time?
I didn't understand what do you mean by "190 visa invite from DIBP will pop in within few hours after that"

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## sultan_azam

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Sultan,
> Do you mean i will get the invite to apply in 2-3 weeks time?
> I didn't understand what do you mean by "190 visa invite from DIBP will pop in within few hours after that"
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


NSW nomination applications take average 2-3 weeks processing time, once NSW finalise the application, they will nominate you i.e. confirm 5 points for nomination. after this DIBP will send you invitation to apply for 190 visa


----------



## sultan_azam

DBULGAR1 said:


> Hey Guys - Just registered to the forum.
> Please find my attached timeline in regards to the October application for 190 Visa
> (with de-facto Partner)
> Any question I will answer what I can –
> 
> *324311: VEHICLE PAINTER
> Assessing Authority: TRA (vetassess)*
> *State - SA*
> 
> 01.10.2014 - Confirm ANZSCO code- 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER
> 01.10.2014 - Registered Trade SET account
> 01.10.2014 - Registered with vetassess
> 18.12.2014 - Training employment check requested from Vetassses
> 23.01.2015 - Training employment check Confirmed
> 15.02.2015 - Technical interview booked / Practical assessment
> 25.02.2015 - Technical interview booked - London College campus
> *01.04.2015 - EOI draft completed - 65 points (no IELTS)
> *08.04.2015 - Skilled migration skills assessment completed - AQF received
> 
> 01.07.2015 - No update From SOL (vehicle paint only CSOL - NT / and Tasmania)
> Long year wait as SA only 85 points and above for CSOL
> 
> 01.07.2016 - SA updates CSOL 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER (no job offer required)
> 03.08.2016 - All forms completed for SA 190 Nomination - Completed on SA website.
> 22.09.2016 - SA contacted me and Passport number wrong (doh) amended
> 
> *22.09.2016 – Invitation to apply for 190 Visa SA sponsored. (apply now appears)*
> 22.09.2016 – Created ImmiAccount– Clicking apply now.
> 03.10.2016 – ACRO NPCC – Police certificate application
> 15.11.2016 - Police certificate received – (No live trace)
> *24.10.2016 – Application sent to DIBP for visa review – (All docs attached)*
> 
> *02.11.2016 –CO assigned (Jessica – 60026174) further information requested *-
> Medicals / Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80
> 03.11.2016 – HAP ID assigned - Medial ID
> 21.11.2016 – Subject access report received from NPCC – (Conviction overview)
> 22.11.2016 – Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80 = uploaded
> 22.11.2016 – Form 1023 uploaded – Notification of incorrect answer on application
> 27.11.2016 - Medicals completed @ Spire Little Aston Hospital
> 01.12.2016 – Medical results Uploaded to ImmiAccount
> 
> *08.12.2016 – GRANT received – (SO F>>KING HAPPY)*
> 
> :cheer2: :first: :cheer2:
> 
> 
> Long wait but worth every penny - PMA and believe it. :rockon:
> 
> 28.02.17 -House on Market
> *23.06.2017 - Planned arrival
> lane:
> 
> MUST ARRIVE IN AUSTRALIA (FIRST ENTRY) 08.10.2017*
> :welcome:


congratulations and thanks for sharing your information


----------



## DBULGAR1

*thanks*



sultan_azam said:


> congratulations and thanks for sharing your information


Thanks Sultan..eace:


----------



## bishoyerian

Hello everyone,
I have a pretty complicated situation and I was hoping someone knows some answers

1- I'll apply for ACT state nomination on July 4th (When they open the application) with only 50 points + 5 points state sponsor = total of 55 points

2- On Sep-5 I'll get 5 more points for age being 25

3- my concerns are as follows
• would ACT consider sending an invitation if I lack those 5 points?
• if ACT did issue an invitation and I applied for the visa after Sep-5 (after getting 60 points) is there any chances the CO could reject it since I got an invitation before getting sufficient points?

Thaks guys.


----------



## DBULGAR1

bishoyerian said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a pretty complicated situation and I was hoping someone knows some answers
> 
> 1- I'll apply for ACT state nomination on July 4th (When they open the application) with only 50 points + 5 points state sponsor = total of 55 points
> 
> 2- On Sep-5 I'll get 5 more points for age being 25
> 
> 3- my concerns are as follows
> • would ACT consider sending an invitation if I lack those 5 points?
> • if ACT did issue an invitation and I applied for the visa after Sep-5 (after getting 60 points) is there any chances the CO could reject it since I got an invitation before getting sufficient points?
> 
> Thaks guys.


from my experience through 190 visa application to grant=
-would ACT consider sending an invitation if I lack those 5 points? -* NO 60 min.*
-if ACT did issue an invitation and I applied for the visa after Sep-5 (after getting 60 points) is there any chances the CO could reject it since I got an invitation before getting sufficient points? - They will look at the date of the EOI submission. (ie _ today), ACT will review the Linked EOI at the time.. You link your EOI to the state application - It is better to wait till after the Sep 5 to ensure no rejection. 

*Do you have any points for English Langauage (IELTS)? 
Can you gain the 5 points from this or from another item - (partner skills)*


----------



## bishoyerian

DBULGAR1 said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I have a pretty complicated situation and I was hoping someone knows some answers
> 
> 1- I'll apply for ACT state nomination on July 4th (When they open the application) with only 50 points + 5 points state sponsor = total of 55 points
> 
> 2- On Sep-5 I'll get 5 more points for age being 25
> 
> 3- my concerns are as follows
> ? would ACT consider sending an invitation if I lack those 5 points?
> ? if ACT did issue an invitation and I applied for the visa after Sep-5 (after getting 60 points) is there any chances the CO could reject it since I got an invitation before getting sufficient points?
> 
> Thaks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> from my experience through 190 visa application to grant=
> -would ACT consider sending an invitation if I lack those 5 points? -* NO 60 min.*
> -if ACT did issue an invitation and I applied for the visa after Sep-5 (after getting 60 points) is there any chances the CO could reject it since I got an invitation before getting sufficient points? - They will look at the date of the EOI submission. (ie _ today), ACT will review the Linked EOI at the time.. You link your EOI to the state application - It is better to wait till after the Sep 5 to ensure no rejection.
> 
> *Do you have any points for English Langauage (IELTS)?
> Can you gain the 5 points from this or from another item - (partner skills)*
Click to expand...


Thanks for your fast reply Dbulgar,
I have proficent English (got 10 points) and I don't have a partner.
It's fine if the ACT rejected it i can just re-apply rightaway (they should take about 2 or 3 months to finish assessment for those who apply late) my biggest fear is that they might invite me before the 5th of september (which you're saying is not possible) and when I apply for the visa after the 5the of september and pay the fees they'll reject it caus I got invited before meeting the points needed.


----------



## DBULGAR1

bishoyerian said:


> Thanks for your fast reply Dbulgar,
> I have proficent English (got 10 points) and I don't have a partner.
> It's fine if the ACT rejected it i can just re-apply rightaway (they should take about 2 or 3 months to finish assessment for those who apply late) my biggest fear is that they might invite me before the 5th of september (which you're saying is not possible) and when I apply for the visa after the 5the of september and pay the fees they'll reject it caus I got invited before meeting the points needed.


Yeah that may work - As long as you update the EOI when you reach 25..(Sep)
It will recalculate the score to 60.
But this is if ACT do not review the linked EOI prior to this date.

In all honesty i would get all your documents ready and submit your application to ACT on SEP 05 After your EOI is update to show 60 points. (dont want to be rejected an fro some reason not eligible to apply)

Good luck and hope that helps


----------



## bishoyerian

DBULGAR1 said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your fast reply Dbulgar,
> I have proficent English (got 10 points) and I don't have a partner.
> It's fine if the ACT rejected it i can just re-apply rightaway (they should take about 2 or 3 months to finish assessment for those who apply late) my biggest fear is that they might invite me before the 5th of september (which you're saying is not possible) and when I apply for the visa after the 5the of september and pay the fees they'll reject it caus I got invited before meeting the points needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that may work - As long as you update the EOI when you reach 25..(Sep)
> It will recalculate the score to 60.
> But this is if ACT do not review the linked EOI prior to this date.
> 
> In all honesty i would get all your documents ready and submit your application to ACT on SEP 05 After your EOI is update to show 60 points. (dont want to be rejected an fro some reason not eligible to apply)
> 
> Good luck and hope that helps
Click to expand...

Thanks mate,
Am jut not sure how long will thier application be open, they'll open in Jul and might close it after two weeks to two months, you nwver know, that's why I'll apply asap and hope for the best.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DBULGAR1

*My timeline*

Hey Guys - Just registered to the forum.
Please find my attached timeline in regards to the October application for 190 Visa 
(with de-facto Partner)
Any question I will answer what I can – 

*324311: VEHICLE PAINTER 
Assessing Authority: TRA (vetassess)
State - SA*

01.10.2014 - Confirm ANZSCO code- 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER 
01.10.2014 - Registered Trade SET account
01.10.2014 - Registered with vetassess 
18.12.2014 - Training employment check requested from Vetassses
23.01.2015 - Training employment check Confirmed
15.02.2015 - Technical interview booked / Practical assessment
25.02.2015 - Technical interview booked - London College campus
*01.04.2015 - EOI draft completed - 65 points (no IELTS)*
*08.04.2015 - Skilled migration skills assessment completed - AQF received *

01.07.2015 - No update From SOL (vehicle paint only CSOL - NT / and Tasmania)
Long year wait as SA only 85 points and above for CSOL 

01.07.2016 - SA updates CSOL 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER (no job offer required)
03.08.2016 - All forms completed for SA 190 Nomination - Completed on SA website.
22.09.2016 - SA contacted me and Passport number wrong (doh) amended

*22.09.2016 – Invitation to apply for 190 Visa SA sponsored. (apply now appears)*
22.09.2016 – Created ImmiAccount– Clicking apply now.
03.10.2016 – ACRO NPCC – Police certificate application
15.11.2016 - Police certificate received – (No live trace)
*24.10.2016 – Application sent to DIBP for visa review – (All docs attached)*

*02.11.2016 –CO assigned (Jessica – 60026174) further information requested -*
Medicals / Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80
03.11.2016 – HAP ID assigned - Medial ID
21.11.2016 – Subject access report received from NPCC – (Conviction overview)
22.11.2016 – Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80 = uploaded
22.11.2016 – Form 1023 uploaded – Notification of incorrect answer on application
27.11.2016 - Medicals completed @ Spire Little Aston Hospital
01.12.2016 – Medical results Uploaded to ImmiAccount

*08.12.2016 – GRANT received – (SO F>>KING HAPPY)
*
:cheer2: :first: :cheer2:


Long wait but worth every penny - PMA and believe it. :rockon:

28.02.17 -House on Market 
23.06.2017 - Planned arrival 
lane:

*MUST ARRIVE IN AUSTRALIA (FIRST ENTRY) 08.10.2017*
:welcome:


----------



## worldking

DBULGAR1 said:


> Hey Guys - Just registered to the forum.
> 
> Please find my attached timeline in regards to the October application for 190 Visa
> 
> (with de-facto Partner)
> 
> Any question I will answer what I can –
> 
> 
> 
> *324311: VEHICLE PAINTER
> 
> Assessing Authority: TRA (vetassess)
> 
> State - SA*
> 
> 
> 
> 01.10.2014 - Confirm ANZSCO code- 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER
> 
> 01.10.2014 - Registered Trade SET account
> 
> 01.10.2014 - Registered with vetassess
> 
> 18.12.2014 - Training employment check requested from Vetassses
> 
> 23.01.2015 - Training employment check Confirmed
> 
> 15.02.2015 - Technical interview booked / Practical assessment
> 
> 25.02.2015 - Technical interview booked - London College campus
> 
> *01.04.2015 - EOI draft completed - 65 points (no IELTS)*
> 
> *08.04.2015 - Skilled migration skills assessment completed - AQF received *
> 
> 
> 
> 01.07.2015 - No update From SOL (vehicle paint only CSOL - NT / and Tasmania)
> 
> Long year wait as SA only 85 points and above for CSOL
> 
> 
> 
> 01.07.2016 - SA updates CSOL 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER (no job offer required)
> 
> 03.08.2016 - All forms completed for SA 190 Nomination - Completed on SA website.
> 
> 22.09.2016 - SA contacted me and Passport number wrong (doh) amended
> 
> 
> 
> *22.09.2016 – Invitation to apply for 190 Visa SA sponsored. (apply now appears)*
> 
> 22.09.2016 – Created ImmiAccount– Clicking apply now.
> 
> 03.10.2016 – ACRO NPCC – Police certificate application
> 
> 15.11.2016 - Police certificate received – (No live trace)
> 
> *24.10.2016 – Application sent to DIBP for visa review – (All docs attached)*
> 
> 
> 
> *02.11.2016 –CO assigned (Jessica – 60026174) further information requested -*
> 
> Medicals / Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80
> 
> 03.11.2016 – HAP ID assigned - Medial ID
> 
> 21.11.2016 – Subject access report received from NPCC – (Conviction overview)
> 
> 22.11.2016 – Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80 = uploaded
> 
> 22.11.2016 – Form 1023 uploaded – Notification of incorrect answer on application
> 
> 27.11.2016 - Medicals completed @ Spire Little Aston Hospital
> 
> 01.12.2016 – Medical results Uploaded to ImmiAccount
> 
> 
> 
> *08.12.2016 – GRANT received – (SO F>>KING HAPPY)
> 
> *
> 
> :cheer2: :first: :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long wait but worth every penny - PMA and believe it. :rockon:
> 
> 
> 
> 28.02.17 -House on Market
> 
> 23.06.2017 - Planned arrival
> 
> lane:
> 
> 
> 
> *MUST ARRIVE IN AUSTRALIA (FIRST ENTRY) 08.10.2017*
> 
> :welcome:





Mine Metal machinist first class (323214)

TRA positive outcome : mar 2016 

PTE : aprl2016

Second stage practical interview (+ive) : Sep 2016 

EOI : Nov 2016

S S received from NSW : Jan 2017

Lodged visa : 09 feb 2017

Co contact for PCC & form 80 and additional employment evidence : 19 Feb

Docs submitted and press IP and reply email : 09 mar 

Grant : waiting ........ (almost 37 days completed )

Any idea bro when I can get happy news ..??

I heard , currently the skilled occupation (plumber, welder, machinist, etc ..,) less priority than other grade . It's true ..???? 


Rgd
King  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

worldking said:


> Mine Metal machinist first class (323214)
> 
> TRA positive outcome : mar 2016
> 
> PTE : aprl2016
> 
> Second stage practical interview (+ive) : Sep 2016
> 
> EOI : Nov 2016
> 
> S S received from NSW : Jan 2017
> 
> Lodged visa : 09 feb 2017
> 
> Co contact for PCC & form 80 and additional employment evidence : 19 Feb
> 
> Docs submitted and press IP and reply email : 09 mar
> 
> Grant : waiting ........ (almost 37 days completed )
> 
> Any idea bro when I can get happy news ..??
> 
> I heard , currently the skilled occupation (plumber, welder, machinist, etc ..,) less priority than other grade . It's true ..????
> 
> 
> Rgd
> King
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the notion about some occupation getting priority is wrong, if your documents are clear then you will get it soon


----------



## DBULGAR1

Hello King. 
Not sure on the wait time. Mx 3-5months total from application date.
If u see the timeline I posted that's how it worked for me.
As for the ranking on trade I guess it will vary per state dependent on requirement for that trade. For Nsw no idea. 
Ave you had a medical invite.?.


----------



## bishoyerian

By the way, when I show my sufficient funds declaration for state nomination, is it okay if I wrote what am gonna have by the time am moving there ie. I have now $10K but by the time am moving (after a year or so) I'll have $20K saved from my current job income, is that okay or it'll be considered as a fraud? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

cyetukuri said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I paid the 190 application fee yesterday. Approximately how many days it will take to get the invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chandra




Is this nsw? 4-6 on average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

sultan_azam said:


> the notion about some occupation getting priority is wrong, if your documents are clear then you will get it soon




Thank you for your reply bro .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

DBULGAR1 said:


> Hello King.
> Not sure on the wait time. Mx 3-5months total from application date.
> If u see the timeline I posted that's how it worked for me.
> As for the ranking on trade I guess it will vary per state dependent on requirement for that trade. For Nsw no idea.
> Ave you had a medical invite.?.




Thanks for your reply DBULGAR . Hopefully before this month end will get grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhong24l

DBULGAR1 said:


> Hey Guys - Just registered to the forum.
> Please find my attached timeline in regards to the October application for 190 Visa
> (with de-facto Partner)
> Any question I will answer what I can –
> 
> *324311: VEHICLE PAINTER
> Assessing Authority: TRA (vetassess)
> State - SA*
> 
> 01.10.2014 - Confirm ANZSCO code- 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER
> 01.10.2014 - Registered Trade SET account
> 01.10.2014 - Registered with vetassess
> 18.12.2014 - Training employment check requested from Vetassses
> 23.01.2015 - Training employment check Confirmed
> 15.02.2015 - Technical interview booked / Practical assessment
> 25.02.2015 - Technical interview booked - London College campus
> *01.04.2015 - EOI draft completed - 65 points (no IELTS)*
> *08.04.2015 - Skilled migration skills assessment completed - AQF received *
> 
> 01.07.2015 - No update From SOL (vehicle paint only CSOL - NT / and Tasmania)
> Long year wait as SA only 85 points and above for CSOL
> 
> 01.07.2016 - SA updates CSOL 324311: VEHICLE PAINTER (no job offer required)
> 03.08.2016 - All forms completed for SA 190 Nomination - Completed on SA website.
> 22.09.2016 - SA contacted me and Passport number wrong (doh) amended
> 
> *22.09.2016 – Invitation to apply for 190 Visa SA sponsored. (apply now appears)*
> 22.09.2016 – Created ImmiAccount– Clicking apply now.
> 03.10.2016 – ACRO NPCC – Police certificate application
> 15.11.2016 - Police certificate received – (No live trace)
> *24.10.2016 – Application sent to DIBP for visa review – (All docs attached)*
> 
> *02.11.2016 –CO assigned (Jessica – 60026174) further information requested -*
> Medicals / Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80
> 03.11.2016 – HAP ID assigned - Medial ID
> 21.11.2016 – Subject access report received from NPCC – (Conviction overview)
> 22.11.2016 – Subject access form / current employer reference / form 80 = uploaded
> 22.11.2016 – Form 1023 uploaded – Notification of incorrect answer on application
> 27.11.2016 - Medicals completed @ Spire Little Aston Hospital
> 01.12.2016 – Medical results Uploaded to ImmiAccount
> 
> *08.12.2016 – GRANT received – (SO F>>KING HAPPY)
> *
> :cheer2: :first: :cheer2:
> 
> 
> Long wait but worth every penny - PMA and believe it. :rockon:
> 
> 28.02.17 -House on Market
> 23.06.2017 - Planned arrival
> lane:
> 
> *MUST ARRIVE IN AUSTRALIA (FIRST ENTRY) 08.10.2017*
> :welcome:


Congrats mate!!


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations DBULAGAR1 !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

bishoyerian said:


> By the way, when I show my sufficient funds declaration for state nomination, is it okay if I wrote what am gonna have by the time am moving there ie. I have now $10K but by the time am moving (after a year or so) I'll have $20K saved from my current job income, is that okay or it'll be considered as a fraud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No you can't mention that i would have. We have to mention the current funds available with us in any form at the time of lodging SS but it can be in cash, property, gold or Any fixed deposits on your name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBULGAR1

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations DBULAGAR1 !!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitul


----------



## smart_idiot

Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!


----------



## Ravi2355

smart_idiot said:


> Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!


Congratulations. Can you please share your job code and timelines.


----------



## smart_idiot

Ravi2355 said:


> Congratulations. Can you please share your job code and timelines.


Sorry i missed the job code & timelines..

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Applied ACS: 27-Jan-2017
ACS Result: 09-Feb-2017
PTE Exam: 06-Mar-2017
PTE Result: 10-Mar-2017 (L:78, W:83, R:85, S:90)
EOI Submission: 13-Mar-2017 (60+5 VIC SN)
VIC SN Submission: 13-Mar-2017
VIC SN Approval: 15-Mar-2017
EOI Invite: 15-Mar-2017
190 Visa Lodge: 16-Mar-2017
Medicals: 24-Mar-2017
CO Contact: 04-Apr-2017 (asking for Indian PCC for Self & Wife)
Uploaded the required docs & pressed Information Provided: 04-Apr-2017
Visa Grant: 13-Apr-2017

Additional Info: I was living and working in Melbourne for the last 1.5 years under the same anzsco code

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Ravi2355

smart_idiot said:


> Sorry i missed the job code & timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Applied ACS: 27-Jan-2017
> ACS Result: 09-Feb-2017
> PTE Exam: 06-Mar-2017
> PTE Result: 10-Mar-2017 (L:78, W:83, R:85, S:90)
> EOI Submission: 13-Mar-2017 (60+5 VIC SN)
> VIC SN Submission: 13-Mar-2017
> VIC SN Approval: 15-Mar-2017
> EOI Invite: 15-Mar-2017
> 190 Visa Lodge: 16-Mar-2017
> Medicals: 24-Mar-2017
> CO Contact: 04-Apr-2017 (asking for Indian PCC for Self & Wife)
> Uploaded the required docs & pressed Information Provided: 04-Apr-2017
> Visa Grant: 13-Apr-2017
> 
> Additional Info: I was living and working in Melbourne for the last 1.5 years under the same anzsco code
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Pretty fast grant. I too applied under same code on Mar 16th..But i had medicals for self and family on 11th April. Waiting for the medicals results. Praying to get the grant soon.


----------



## smart_idiot

Ravi2355 said:


> Pretty fast grant. I too applied under same code on Mar 16th..But i had medicals for self and family on 11th April. Waiting for the medicals results. Praying to get the grant soon.


Good luck mate..!! Hope you too get it soon


----------



## sultan_azam

smart_idiot said:


> Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!


congratulations


----------



## Mitul Patel

smart_idiot said:


> Sorry i missed the job code & timelines..
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Applied ACS: 27-Jan-2017
> ACS Result: 09-Feb-2017
> PTE Exam: 06-Mar-2017
> PTE Result: 10-Mar-2017 (L:78, W:83, R:85, S:90)
> EOI Submission: 13-Mar-2017 (60+5 VIC SN)
> VIC SN Submission: 13-Mar-2017
> VIC SN Approval: 15-Mar-2017
> EOI Invite: 15-Mar-2017
> 190 Visa Lodge: 16-Mar-2017
> Medicals: 24-Mar-2017
> CO Contact: 04-Apr-2017 (asking for Indian PCC for Self & Wife)
> Uploaded the required docs & pressed Information Provided: 04-Apr-2017
> Visa Grant: 13-Apr-2017
> 
> Additional Info: I was living and working in Melbourne for the last 1.5 years under the same anzsco code
> 
> Hope this helps!!


Congratulations !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

smart_idiot said:


> Sorry i missed the job code & timelines..
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Applied ACS: 27-Jan-2017
> 
> ACS Result: 09-Feb-2017
> 
> PTE Exam: 06-Mar-2017
> 
> PTE Result: 10-Mar-2017 (L:78, W:83, R:85, S:90)
> 
> EOI Submission: 13-Mar-2017 (60+5 VIC SN)
> 
> VIC SN Submission: 13-Mar-2017
> 
> VIC SN Approval: 15-Mar-2017
> 
> EOI Invite: 15-Mar-2017
> 
> 190 Visa Lodge: 16-Mar-2017
> 
> Medicals: 24-Mar-2017
> 
> CO Contact: 04-Apr-2017 (asking for Indian PCC for Self & Wife)
> 
> Uploaded the required docs & pressed Information Provided: 04-Apr-2017
> 
> Visa Grant: 13-Apr-2017
> 
> 
> 
> Additional Info: I was living and working in Melbourne for the last 1.5 years under the same anzsco code
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AhmedAli3

Can i send email directly to case officer, at gsm.allocated ... ?coz my case is process by an agent . if i directly send email to CO . is it appropriate?


----------



## annisa adrianto

thanks mate ?


----------



## annisa adrianto

sat123 said:


> I think you should just upload the evidence that your medical has been done and do no click the button. Clicking a button is as such not mandatory.


Thanks Mate


----------



## annisa adrianto

sultan_azam said:


> wait for panel physician to upload medical reports
> 
> the medical status will change to HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDED - NO ACTION REQUIRED
> 
> press IP button after this
> 
> Edit 1 - also upload the medical fee payment receipt in immiaccount after you visit panel physician, this will indicate that you are already done with health check and now it is pending with panel physician


thanks Sultan_azam


----------



## andreyx108b

AhmedAli3 said:


> Can i send email directly to case officer, at gsm.allocated ... ?coz my case is process by an agent . if i directly send email to CO . is it appropriate?




Always go via agent or notify him of direct communication 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

andreyx108b said:


> Always go via agent or notify him of direct communication
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mine, after pressed IP , I sent email directly to the CO and I received Auto-generation email(received) only, but I didn't received any reply from CO . 

Assessment in progress ...

Waiting for grant


----------



## HARINDERJEET

smart_idiot said:


> Hey Guys.. I have been a silent observer of this forum for the last couple of months.. I am happy to share the news that I got the PR grant mail on thursday (13 April 2017).. Thanks for all your support and my best wishes for the ones waiting to receive the grant mail  Cheers!!


congrats buddy.....:cheer2:


----------



## GARRY_2015

Hi,

I have applied under 190 SC and my application status is "Assessment in Progress". few days back I logged into my immi account and accidentally pressed "Circumstance Change Notification button" Under "Update Us" Menu. But did not send any form.

When It pressed it went for buffering only and came back on the same page. Nothing happened and no email was received for this.

Did I sent any notification accidentally ?


----------



## sat123

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under 190 SC and my application status is "Assessment in Progress". few days back I logged into my immi account and accidentally pressed "Circumstance Change Notification button" Under "Update Us" Menu. But did not send any form.
> 
> When It pressed it went for buffering only and came back on the same page. Nothing happened and no email was received for this.
> 
> Did I sent any notification accidentally ?


Login to immiaccount, click on update us. Here you will see list of all the updates provided to the department. Its seems that you have not actually submitted anything but still go ahead and check in the account whether you have accidently submitted anything.


----------



## vikaschandra

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under 190 SC and my application status is "Assessment in Progress". few days back I logged into my immi account and accidentally pressed "Circumstance Change Notification button" Under "Update Us" Menu. But did not send any form.
> 
> When It pressed it went for buffering only and came back on the same page. Nothing happened and no email was received for this.
> 
> Did I sent any notification accidentally ?


Nope


----------



## Gagz

Hey guys,

I have started a watsapp group to connect people travelling to sydney/melbourne from india.

Lets connect.

Please post a hi in the below thread and pm me your number.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1250665

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shishirj

Hello guys..

I have a few questions regarding grant, if you could answer it will give me some peace.

1. I received my 1st CO contact in mid-Nov for PCC, Med and 2nd one later in mid-Feb for additional info as my daughter's passport was expiring in Apr and I was advised to make a fresh passport. I submitted it on 26 Feb. Do grants get delayed in such cases where there is request for additional info/docs?

2. I see a lot of cases of Direct grants happening for cases of Feb/Mar 2017 but cases such as mine are pending for 6 months. Why? What is the logic of screening the cases and re-visiting the old ones?

3. When is the employment verification carried out? I have not received any calls so far, will DIBP contact me on mail if they are unable to reach my mobile for some reason? I am in a poor network zone. 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## AA007

Not good for 457 applicants


----------



## USI

That's what i thought! What about the applicants who paid and lodge their VISA applications? Sad and worried for them! :S


----------



## Lady$Bird

AA007 said:


> Not good for 457 applicants


Really scary. Now that they are bringing in restrictions for visas, all our applications are at risk. What will happen to the already applied applicants? Will they bring restrictions to citizenship applications as well?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Lady$Bird said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not good for 457 applicants
> 
> 
> 
> Really scary. Now that they are bringing in restrictions for visas, all our applications are at risk. What will happen to the already applied applicants? Will they bring restrictions to citizenship applications as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Details yet to come. 
I don't think that they will stop citizenship in near future as they need skilled people and if they stop 457 visas, they will need more people to come on other skilled visas 189/190 to fill the gaps. This is my view. 
Let's hope for the best.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Lady$Bird said:


> Really scary. Now that they are bringing in restrictions for visas, all our applications are at risk. What will happen to the already applied applicants? Will they bring restrictions to citizenship applications as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




"All our application are at risk" ??? 

I don't understand this? The new law changes only affects 457, why we are getting into unwanted speculations??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sat123

USI said:


> That's what i thought! What about the applicants who paid and lodge their VISA applications? Sad and worried for them! :S


Chill.... It's 457 where applicant does not pay the fees. Secondly, application lodged under occupation code which are removed from the list would be refunded. And there are 2 other alternative visas to be rolled out but with bit strict regulations.


----------



## Lady$Bird

hari_it_ram said:


> "All our application are at risk" ???
> 
> I don't understand this? The new law changes only affects 457, why we are getting into unwanted speculations??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I am not speculating anything. Seeing the global trend of restricting Indians from getting the visas, i was just scared, thinking that Australia also started the restrictions. We don't know what might come up in the future.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> "All our application are at risk" ???
> 
> I don't understand this? The new law changes only affects 457, why we are getting into unwanted speculations??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Its unfounded panic - nothing more to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Lady$Bird said:


> I am not speculating anything. Seeing the global trend of restricting Indians from getting the visas, i was just scared, thinking that Australia also started the restrictions. We don't know what might come up in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Visa restrictions are applicable for all countries not for Indians alone.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Visa restrictions are applicable for all countries not for Indians alone.




From now, we can see lot more announcements from forum members than the Aus PM itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> Its unfounded panic - nothing more to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Spot on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## tanaynash

Guys, no need to panic. The new rules relate to *Working Visas* (specifically 457)... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shishirj

Looks like my message is lost in 457 news, so re-posting..
-----------------------------------------------

Hello guys..

I have a few questions regarding grant, if you could answer it will give me some peace.

1. I received my 1st CO contact in mid-Nov for PCC, Med and 2nd one later in mid-Feb for additional info as my daughter's passport was expiring in Apr and I was advised to make a fresh passport. I submitted it on 26 Feb. Do grants get delayed in such cases where there is request for additional info/docs?

2. I see a lot of cases of Direct grants happening for cases of Feb/Mar 2017 but cases such as mine are pending for 6 months. Why? What is the logic of screening the cases and re-visiting the old ones?

3. When is the employment verification carried out? I have not received any calls so far, will DIBP contact me on mail if they are unable to reach my mobile for some reason? I am in a poor network zone. 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## sat123

Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


----------



## Lady$Bird

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


Congratulations. Hats off to your patience. Could you please post your timeline and other details if any?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Lady$Bird said:


> sat123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Hats off to your patience. Could you please post your timeline and other details if any?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. Here is timeline - 

8/3/16 & 25/3/16 - first and second PTE attempt. Needed 79 in all to meet basic point criteria but each time fell short of 1-2 marks in one module.
30/3 - ACS assessment complete for system analyst
8/4/16 - third PTE attempt . 90/89/89/90
9/4/16 - EOI for 189 & 190 NSW
15/4/16 - Invitation from NSW
16/4/16 - NSW filed
27/4/16 - NSW approved
28/4/16 - visa lodge with all doc except medical
13/6/16 - CO contact for medical, partner English proof, employment reference
16/6/16 - more documents submitted along with medicals.
16/11/16 - mail to CO for status update. No reply received. 
15/12/16 - another status check mail to CO. No reply received. 
6/1/17 - feedback lodged on site.
30/1/17 - feedback acknowledged
7/2/17 - standard reply 
9/3/17 - complaint filed
23/3/17 - complaint acknowledged
24/3/17 - standard reply.
29/3/17 - CO request for AU PCC as I completed a year in Aus in the mean time. 
6 April 17 - PCC submitted
19 April 17 - granted in 357 days.


----------



## Moneyjheeta

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


Congrats
your timeline please


----------



## DRV22

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Snober

Glad to share I have got visa grand today ... I applied for visa on 6th april .... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## softseun

Computer science for Civil Techcian- please how do you think vetasse would review somepme with 5 years bachelors degree in computer science with 5 years post graduate experience in Construction applying for Civil Engineering Technician. Please advice if there is a chance of getting possitive outcome in skill accessment and no years of experience deduction


----------



## jana1234

I got my grant today! So excited!!!!!  

I was so anxious because of the news yesterday. Now they removed my occupation completely off the lists.


----------



## sarb123

Congratulations..
Plz mention ur timelines..


----------



## rvd

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## rvd

Snober said:


> Glad to share I have got visa grand today ... I applied for visa on 6th april ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## rvd

jana1234 said:


> I got my grant today! So excited!!!!!
> 
> I was so anxious because of the news yesterday. Now they removed my occupation completely off the lists.


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## sultan_azam

Snober said:


> Glad to share I have got visa grand today ... I applied for visa on 6th april ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


congratulations..


----------



## sultan_azam

softseun said:


> Computer science for Civil Techcian- please how do you think vetasse would review somepme with 5 years bachelors degree in computer science with 5 years post graduate experience in Construction applying for Civil Engineering Technician. Please advice if there is a chance of getting possitive outcome in skill accessment and no years of experience deduction


i think they will consider the experience, depends how well you have presented your case , i mean the reference letters 

no idea how will they assess qualification


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> From now, we can see lot more announcements from forum members than the Aus PM itself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


lol... rumor mill scrapped 189/190 visa...


----------



## sultan_azam

jana1234 said:


> I got my grant today! So excited!!!!!
> 
> I was so anxious because of the news yesterday. Now they removed my occupation completely off the lists.


congratulations


----------



## Riyane

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.




Wow...many congrats...now pray for me...been 380 days already...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


congratulations mate...


----------



## AA007

Congrats to those who got their grants today. 
We have Visa process timelines for 75% and 90% cases, but what is the timeline for remaining 10% cases. Maximum is 18 months or can be more??


----------



## andreyx108b

AA007 said:


> Congrats to those who got their grants today.
> We have Visa process timelines for 75% and 90% cases, but what is the timeline for remaining 10% cases. Maximum is 18 months or can be more??




Those two figures are quite irrelevant, most of the cases get cleared in less than 100 days. 

It can be longer than 18 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jana1234 said:


> I got my grant today! So excited!!!!!
> 
> I was so anxious because of the news yesterday. Now they removed my occupation completely off the lists.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sat123

Thank you so much everyone for your wishes.


----------



## jv1313

256 Days .........


----------



## Mitul Patel

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


Congratulations dude...
One person has left long que so hope for all remaining like me...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Snober said:


> Glad to share I have got visa grand today ... I applied for visa on 6th april ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congratulations for such a speedy grant !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations for such a speedy grant !
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

Almost 15 months .......


----------



## syedmujeeb01

Dear All,

I have an question, I have applied under Internal Auditor & I got negative outcome in just 8 days from Vetassess. Anyways they said my job duties are not highly relevant and getting conflicts with Treasury & Finance. However, I am planning to re assess. My question is can I change my job responsibilities & duties on my service letter by my HR and apply them with the complete Internal Auditor duties or it wont be a good IDEA. please let me know

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

syedmujeeb01 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have an question, I have applied under Internal Auditor & I got negative outcome in just 8 days from Vetassess. Anyways they said my job duties are not highly relevant and getting conflicts with Treasury & Finance. However, I am planning to re assess. My question is can I change my job responsibilities & duties on my service letter by my HR and apply them with the complete Internal Auditor duties or it wont be a good IDEA. please let me know
> 
> Thanks


i think the assessment was negative because you havent shown all of your job responsibilities which could have leaded to a positive outcome, i guess you can apply fresh with new letter from HR which covers all your job responsibility


----------



## jana1234

sarb123 said:


> Congratulations..
> Plz mention ur timelines..




Thanks!

Here's my timeline:

232413: MULTIMEDIA DESIGNER 
12/09/2016 Vetassess +ve
9/10/16 EOI submitted (NSW 190 Stream2 65+5)
9/12/16 PTEA LRSW 85/90/86/89 
13/12/16 EOI updated (NSW 190 Stream2 75+5)
Invitation: 13/01/17
Applied: 17/01/17
NSW approved: 8/2/17
VISA lodged: 18/2/17
CO contact: 27/2/17
MEDICALS: 14/3/17
INFORMATION PROVIDED: 20/3/17
GRANT: 19/4/17
IED: 31/1/18

Points 
Age: 30 
Australian Qualification: 5 
Qualifications: 15 
English: 20 
Australian Work Experience: 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04

Congratulations to all of them who received their grant today.

I filed for 489 Visa for SA on 20th March and uploaded all documents. Medicals too done on 30th Mar 2017.

Now waiting for a grant.


----------



## Zee_04

*hi*

Congratulations to all of them who received their grant today.

I filed for 489 Visa for SA on 20th March and uploaded all documents. Medicals too done on 30th Mar 2017.

Now waiting for a grant.


----------



## meraprvisa

jana1234 said:


> I got my grant today! So excited!!!!!
> 
> I was so anxious because of the news yesterday. Now they removed my occupation completely off the lists.


Congratulations...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## meraprvisa

Snober said:


> Glad to share I have got visa grand today ... I applied for visa on 6th april ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congratulations...
Lucky guy...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355

Hi friends,

How much time does it generally take for the medicals to be uploaded once the medical examinations are done.


----------



## Snober

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> How much time does it generally take for the medicals to be uploaded once the medical examinations are done.


It took 4 days for me

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Zee_04

It took 5 days for me including Sat and sun


----------



## Ravi2355

Snober said:


> It took 4 days for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Ravi2355

Zee_04 said:


> It took 5 days for me including Sat and sun


Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

Zee_04 said:


> Congratulations to all of them who received their grant today.
> 
> I filed for 489 Visa for SA on 20th March and uploaded all documents. Medicals too done on 30th Mar 2017.
> 
> Now waiting for a grant.


good luck


----------



## humbleman1580

Hi. Can anyone suggest me that how to transfer money to Australia from India. I want to carry all my savings.

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Hi. Can anyone suggest me that how to transfer money to Australia from India. I want to carry all my savings.
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


open a bank account through migrant banking page in any australian bank - 3-4 weeks before you arrive in australia so that debit cards will be ready by the time you reach there

buy AUD from bookmyforex in 1-2 travel cards, when you are there, activate your australian bank account, withdraw AUD using travel cards from any ATM in australia and deposit the money in your australian bank account

looking for more opinions on this issue


----------



## vikaschandra

sat123 said:


> Finally, it's my day today. Glad to share that I got visa after 357 days. This whole journey has defined a new level of patience for me.


Congratulations mate


----------



## vikaschandra

Snober said:


> Glad to share I have got visa grand today ... I applied for visa on 6th april ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Snober

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Vikas

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> open a bank account through migrant banking page in any australian bank - 3-4 weeks before you arrive in australia so that debit cards will be ready by the time you reach there
> 
> buy AUD from bookmyforex in 1-2 travel cards, when you are there, activate your australian bank account, withdraw AUD using travel cards from any ATM in australia and deposit the money in your australian bank account
> 
> looking for more opinions on this issue


I think NRE/NRO account will also help.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Snober said:


> It took 4 days for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




10 days for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humbleman1580

sultan_azam said:


> open a bank account through migrant banking page in any australian bank - 3-4 weeks before you arrive in australia so that debit cards will be ready by the time you reach there
> 
> buy AUD from bookmyforex in 1-2 travel cards, when you are there, activate your australian bank account, withdraw AUD using travel cards from any ATM in australia and deposit the money in your australian bank account
> 
> looking for more opinions on this issue


Thanks. Can I transfer money from my Indian bank account to Australian bank account before I reach there .

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

humbleman1580 said:


> Thanks. Can I transfer money from my Indian bank account to Australian bank account before I reach there .
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk



i think yes, but in that case you will loose more in conversion rates/charges etc

banks give AUD at high rates, however loading in travel card via bookmyforex gives a rate just near to actual conversion rate


----------



## bhavesh_gala

sat123 said:


> Thanks. Here is timeline -
> 
> 8/3/16 & 25/3/16 - first and second PTE attempt. Needed 79 in all to meet basic point criteria but each time fell short of 1-2 marks in one module.
> 30/3 - ACS assessment complete for system analyst
> 8/4/16 - third PTE attempt . 90/89/89/90
> 9/4/16 - EOI for 189 & 190 NSW
> 15/4/16 - Invitation from NSW
> 16/4/16 - NSW filed
> 27/4/16 - NSW approved
> 28/4/16 - visa lodge with all doc except medical
> 13/6/16 - CO contact for medical, partner English proof, employment reference
> 16/6/16 - more documents submitted along with medicals.
> 16/11/16 - mail to CO for status update. No reply received.
> 15/12/16 - another status check mail to CO. No reply received.
> 6/1/17 - feedback lodged on site.
> 30/1/17 - feedback acknowledged
> 7/2/17 - standard reply
> 9/3/17 - complaint filed
> 23/3/17 - complaint acknowledged
> 24/3/17 - standard reply.
> 29/3/17 - CO request for AU PCC as I completed a year in Aus in the mean time.
> 6 April 17 - PCC submitted
> 19 April 17 - granted in 357 days.


Congratulations sat123, creates hope for people waiting for long.

I see that you have lodged feedback and complaint online, are these 2 different things, is there a separate link for feedback and complaint or its the same thing?


----------



## chiraggodhani

4 months completed today.....Means i was not one of the 75% guys...Hope high in April...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvd

chiraggodhani said:


> 4 months completed today.....Means i was not one of the 75% guys...Hope high in April...:fingerscrossed:


According to the DIBP's new global processing times for 190 - 75% in 5 months and 90% in 8 months.

For 189 - 75% in 5 months and 90% in 7 months.


----------



## chiraggodhani

rvd said:


> According to the DIBP's new global processing times for 190 - 75% in 5 months and 90% in 8 months.
> 
> For 189 - 75% in 5 months and 90% in 7 months.


It is for those who has lodged visa in march-2017....Correct me if m wrong....Isn't it monthly basis processing time..like those who lodged in march 2017, they should expact in 5 and 8 month?


----------



## rvd

chiraggodhani said:


> It is for those who has lodged visa in march-2017....Correct me if m wrong....Isn't it monthly basis processing time..like those who lodged in march 2017, they should expact in 5 and 8 month?


I don't think so. It is global processing time and it is applicable for all the applicants whose applications are currently under progress.

Nowhere I had come across it is based on the visa lodge date. In that case here also DIBP might have put something similar like EOI effect date.


----------



## chiraggodhani

rvd said:


> I don't think so. It is global processing time and it is applicable for all the applicants whose applications are currently under progress.
> 
> Nowhere I had come across it is based on the visa lodge date. In that case here also DIBP might have put something similar like EOI effect date.


Its means k still i am in 75% guys...!!!:fingerscrossed:
Thanks...!!!


----------



## rvd

chiraggodhani said:


> Its means k still i am in 75% guys...!!!:fingerscrossed:
> Thanks...!!!


Yes we are.


----------



## shishirj

Guys... any idea on why DIBP is so busy releasing Direct Grants to so many new cases where as the old ones are left pending for 4-5 months?

Whats the strategy?


----------



## sarb123

My occupation is removed from oc upation list
But I have lodged visa on Feb. 17
Can it effect my application also
Experts plz reply..


----------



## sat123

shishirj said:


> Guys... any idea on why DIBP is so busy releasing Direct Grants to so many new cases where as the old ones are left pending for 4-5 months?
> 
> Whats the strategy?


Just like any other office, they too have to meet their SLA for certain % of application. So, focussing on what's already delayed is not going to help meet SLA.


----------



## sat123

bhavesh_gala said:


> Congratulations sat123, creates hope for people waiting for long.
> 
> I see that you have lodged feedback and complaint online, are these 2 different things, is there a separate link for feedback and complaint or its the same thing?


It's the same page. But you have to just select the option , like you are providing feedback, suggestion or complaint.


----------



## Zee_04

*Hi*

Has anyone got a grant today?


----------



## Zee_04

*Hi*

Did anyone got grant today, please update.


----------



## NP101

sarb123 said:


> My occupation is removed from oc upation list
> But I have lodged visa on Feb. 17
> Can it effect my application also
> Experts plz reply..


I don't think so you are safe


----------



## Zee_04

*Hi*

As per my understanding, it will not be effected...
If the Visa fees is paid person will get a grant.
The new rules will be for the ones who are yet to pay visa fees

Hope this helps.


----------



## sam.d

Hi All,

My Occupation (223111 - Human Resource Adviser) is removed from the CSOL list.

What i can do now as my Skill Assessment is already done.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## loklok

shishirj said:


> Guys... any idea on why DIBP is so busy releasing Direct Grants to so many new cases where as the old ones are left pending for 4-5 months?
> 
> Whats the strategy?


per my knowlage ,they may need further verification as employment, educational certificate verification. or to assure the authentication of other documents as PCC. hope it helps.


----------



## imhardik88

loklok said:


> per my knowlage ,they may need further verification as employment, educational certificate verification. or to assure the authentication of other documents as PCC. hope it helps.


If that is the case than also 6 months is enough. 
People are waiting upto 1 year, what kind of verification is this? 
#irritating 😡

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sam.d said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Occupation (223111 - Human Resource Adviser) is removed from the CSOL list.
> 
> What i can do now as my Skill Assessment is already done.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


As far as I know, please try to find another related Job code, which is on the list and redo the assessment on the available related code.


----------



## rvd

sat123 said:


> Just like any other office, they too have to meet their SLA for certain % of application. So, focussing on what's already delayed is not going to help meet SLA.


Logically very much possible.


----------



## loklok

imhardik88 said:


> If that is the case than also 6 months is enough.
> People are waiting upto 1 year, what kind of verification is this?
> #irritating 😡
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


I am totally agree with you it is very annoying. however some universities and other departments as Ministries of Foreign Affairs took too long to respond to the immigration depaetment so they set aside this case and proceed with other cases that may not need verification, or easy to finish from there point of view. Also do not forget the visa grant cap. All the aforesaid is just my understanding.


----------



## imhardik88

loklok said:


> I am totally agree with you it is very annoying. however some universities and other departments as Ministries of Foreign Affairs took too long to respond to the immigration depaetment so they set aside this case and proceed with other cases that may not need verification, or easy to finish from there point of view. Also do not forget the visa grant cap. All the aforesaid is just my understanding.


I think they have some diff kinda work practice. Same company, same college still much diff in visa grant. Thats what i have seen. 

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## priya88

*Need Help*

Hi,

I am bases in India,
My ANZSCO code is Technical Writer	212415.
Age: 34
Points 65+5
Positive Vetasses Work Experience: 6 yrs
Education MBA from UK

I have applied for NSW sponsoprship in Oct'16 that time my points were 55+5 but i appeared for PTE and my points increased to 65+5. I have updated the same in EOI on 19th Apr'17

What are my chances of receiving invitation and wat other options i have?

Please help i have been trying from more than a year..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sam.d

Hi RVD,

First of all thanks for your reply....

Can i apply using 132311 - Human Resource Manager Job.

I didn't know too much about this code how much exp. required etc.

In my both companies my role is HR Manager.

Regards,
Sam



rvd said:


> As far as I know, please try to find another related Job code, which is on the list and redo the assessment on the available related code.


----------



## rvd

Honestly I don't know about better get some experts opinion. Compare the roles and responsibilities of the both the codes you may get an idea about it.

All the best.



sam.d said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> First of all thanks for your reply....
> 
> Can i apply using 132311 - Human Resource Manager Job.
> 
> I didn't know too much about this code how much exp. required etc.
> 
> In my both companies my role is HR Manager.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


----------



## Zee_04

If your role is HR Manager, you can go ahead and apply.


----------



## sam.d

Thanks RVD...



rvd said:


> Honestly I don't know about better get some experts opinion. Compare the roles and responsibilities of the both the codes you may get an idea about it.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## sam.d

Hi Zee,

First of all thanks for your reply....

How much experience is required for HR Manager Skill Assessment ?



Zee_04 said:


> If your role is HR Manager, you can go ahead and apply.


----------



## saurabhnain

I submitted EOI for NSW State Nomination with (55+5) 60 points as Electrical Engineer. Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to get invitation from NSW.


----------



## jana1234

sarb123 said:


> My occupation is removed from oc upation list
> But I have lodged visa on Feb. 17
> Can it effect my application also
> Experts plz reply..




I applied Feb 18th and my occupation also got removed. Got my grant yesterday. You'll be fine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

sam.d said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> First of all thanks for your reply....
> 
> Can i apply using 132311 - Human Resource Manager Job.
> 
> I didn't know too much about this code how much exp. required etc.
> 
> In my both companies my role is HR Manager.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Get some advice from MARA agents before apply. Because HR advisor and Manager is assessed by two different assessment authorities and require certain years of exp.


----------



## Hardeep689

priya88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am bases in India,
> My ANZSCO code is Technical Writer	212415.
> Age: 34
> Points 65+5
> Positive Vetasses Work Experience: 6 yrs
> Education MBA from UK
> 
> I have applied for NSW sponsoprship in Oct'16 that time my points were 55+5 but i appeared for PTE and my points increased to 65+5. I have updated the same in EOI on 19th Apr'17
> 
> What are my chances of receiving invitation and wat other options i have?
> 
> Please help i have been trying from more than a year..


Hi,

Unfortunately NSW doesn't sponsor Technical Writer. Only Canberra & Hobart sponsor this occupation and Adelaide have low availability. Search on anzcosearch about your occupation and check relevant state websites for conditions to be fulfilled for sponsorship.


----------



## worldking

loklok said:


> per my knowlage ,they may need further verification as employment, educational certificate verification. or to assure the authentication of other documents as PCC. hope it helps.




I am also thinking same loklok. 
Whoever didn't the grant within 3 or 4 months . Maybe they will do the employment verification . Because, DIPB lock or reject most of the applications through employment verification . Correct me if I am wrong . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

Hitting hard on expats >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/...ussie-citizenship-test-in-migration-crackdown


----------



## amangupta15

Hi All,

I applied for NSW State Sponsored visa on 16th February 2017. Uploaded all the documents and went for my medical on 27th February. I got an email from the CO on 28th February that my application has been allotted for processing and didn't ask for any other documents. I think my medicals were under process and therefore didn't get a speedy grant. My application status is "Received".
On 12th of March I received a call from Australian High Command in Delhi and had a detailed discussion around my roles and responsibilities. It has been a week now and haven't received any communication from DIBP yet.

I have already left my job anticipating that I'll get a grant soon. Also informed the DIBP about the end of my employment. 

I am really worried now. Given the bank holidays in Australia, there might be further delay as well. I am not working currently and wondering if this could be a reason for the delay? I read this on the forum that people got their grant within a week from receiving a verification call. 

Anybody with similar situation?

Thanks,
Aman 

Developer Programmer
Qualification - 15 points.
English - 20 points.
Age - 30 points
Experience - 0 points.
State Sponsorship - 5 points.


----------



## ronitsango

What sort of questioning was there around your roles and responsibilities?


----------



## ronitsango

amangupta15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW State Sponsored visa on 16th February 2017. Uploaded all the documents and went for my medical on 27th February. I got an email from the CO on 28th February that my application has been allotted for processing and didn't ask for any other documents. I think my medicals were under process and therefore didn't get a speedy grant. My application status is "Received".
> On 12th of March I received a call from Australian High Command in Delhi and had a detailed discussion around my roles and responsibilities. It has been a week now and haven't received any communication from DIBP yet.
> 
> I have already left my job anticipating that I'll get a grant soon. Also informed the DIBP about the end of my employment.
> 
> I am really worried now. Given the bank holidays in Australia, there might be further delay as well. I am not working currently and wondering if this could be a reason for the delay? I read this on the forum that people got their grant within a week from receiving a verification call.
> 
> Anybody with similar situation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Qualification - 15 points.
> English - 20 points.
> Age - 30 points
> Experience - 0 points.
> State Sponsorship - 5 points.


What sort of questioning happened around your roles and responsibilities


----------



## amangupta15

ronitsango said:


> What sort of questioning happened around your roles and responsibilities


It was around my current roles. The various technologies I use. My projects and what was my contribution to them. 

So basically they wanted to verify my claims in the reference letter I gave.

They could either call you or your supervisor or verify via email to your organisation.


----------



## andreyx108b

shishirj said:


> Guys... any idea on why DIBP is so busy releasing Direct Grants to so many new cases where as the old ones are left pending for 4-5 months?
> 
> Whats the strategy?




There is no FIFO system, each case is different and processed individually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Personal Observation......I dont think AHC verification creates much problem bz have't heard much threads when guys got rejected because of AHC verification specially in India....!!!


----------



## Sandyimmi

sat123 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your wishes.


Hi congratulations..is feedback different from complaint? You have mentioned both separately. Did you complain twice?


----------



## saurabhnain

I submitted EOI for NSW State Nomination with (55+5) 60 points as Electrical Engineer. Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to get invitation from NSW.


----------



## Anushka_w

Guys,

Need some help here. 
My 190 (Vic SS) visa application was granted on 4th of April but didn't receive further instructions from Victorian government. As per my understanding normally they send it after couple of days from visa grant. Anyone else experienced the same ? (Just to mention, I have applied through an agent)
Apart from that they sent me skill nominated email once I was invited and I replied to the same with the visa application id and all.

Thanks


----------



## Zee_04

*Hi*

Please update if anyone's got CO Jessica from Adelaide


----------



## sat123

Zee_04 said:


> Please update if anyone's got CO Jessica from Adelaide


How is it going to help you?


----------



## kamalsingh6327

Zee_04 said:


> Please update if anyone's got CO Jessica from Adelaide


Dont take name of anyone...
DIBP keeps watch on forums

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

u hv 0 points fr experience ... still employment verification?



amangupta15 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW State Sponsored visa on 16th February 2017. Uploaded all the documents and went for my medical on 27th February. I got an email from the CO on 28th February that my application has been allotted for processing and didn't ask for any other documents. I think my medicals were under process and therefore didn't get a speedy grant. My application status is "Received".
> On 12th of March I received a call from Australian High Command in Delhi and had a detailed discussion around my roles and responsibilities. It has been a week now and haven't received any communication from DIBP yet.
> 
> I have already left my job anticipating that I'll get a grant soon. Also informed the DIBP about the end of my employment.
> 
> I am really worried now. Given the bank holidays in Australia, there might be further delay as well. I am not working currently and wondering if this could be a reason for the delay? I read this on the forum that people got their grant within a week from receiving a verification call.
> 
> Anybody with similar situation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aman
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Qualification - 15 points.
> English - 20 points.
> Age - 30 points
> Experience - 0 points.
> State Sponsorship - 5 points.


----------



## amangupta15

ausguy11 said:


> u hv 0 points fr experience ... still employment verification?


I wasn't expecting this either. But you have to be ready for any verification.


----------



## sultan_azam

ausguy11 said:


> u hv 0 points fr experience ... still employment verification?


this wasnt exactly employment verification, this was applicant interview to determine whether he is working in the same occupation which he has mentioned in visa application


----------



## sultan_azam

Anushka_w said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need some help here.
> My 190 (Vic SS) visa application was granted on 4th of April but didn't receive further instructions from Victorian government. As per my understanding normally they send it after couple of days from visa grant. Anyone else experienced the same ? (Just to mention, I have applied through an agent)
> Apart from that they sent me skill nominated email once I was invited and I replied to the same with the visa application id and all.
> 
> Thanks


the grant letter( 7 page document) is what is given individually to visa applicant, if you have that then you are good to go . if you dont receive any communication then you can ping them after few weeks


----------



## amaljosegeorge

I received Vic 190 SS on 20 April 2017. Now I am in process of visa application. My doubt is that , In the skill select EOI , I selected all experience history as not related. So I didnt claim any points for that. During visa application should I still provide employment proofs? Or is it ok if I dont upload anything with regards of exp?


----------



## amaljosegeorge

sursrk said:


> I have submitted the visa application to NSW state on 02/04/2017 against their invitation dated 24/03/2017. I did not receive the approval yet from NSW nor the invitation from DIBP for 190 EOI. Can anybody throw some light on it?
> 
> Thanking you all.


Hi do you mean to say you submitted visa application without skillselect invitation? Hows that going to workout or even possible?


----------



## Anushka_w

sultan_azam said:


> the grant letter( 7 page document) is what is given individually to visa applicant, if you have that then you are good to go . if you dont receive any communication then you can ping them after few weeks


Thanks for the reply Sultan, got the grant letter. I was just wondering why I didn't receive instruction email from Vic. 

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

amaljosegeorge said:


> I received Vic 190 SS on 20 April 2017. Now I am in process of visa application. My doubt is that , In the skill select EOI , I selected all experience history as not related. So I didnt claim any points for that. During visa application should I still provide employment proofs? Or is it ok if I dont upload anything with regards of exp?


if u havent claimed points for experience then you need not provide employment documents


----------



## sultan_azam

Anushka_w said:


> Thanks for the reply Sultan, got the grant letter. I was just wondering why I didn't receive instruction email from Vic.
> 
> Thanks


welcome


----------



## amaljosegeorge

sultan_azam said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received Vic 190 SS on 20 April 2017. Now I am in process of visa application. My doubt is that , In the skill select EOI , I selected all experience history as not related. So I didnt claim any points for that. During visa application should I still provide employment proofs? Or is it ok if I dont upload anything with regards of exp?
> 
> 
> 
> if u havent claimed points for experience then you need not provide employment documents
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Sultan. I am checking and cross checking documents before submission. Very strssful indeed. I need one more suggestion. Medical dates are confirmed as on 25/04/2017 through my.health decla. Should I submit application after medical or after medical. I need a suggestion. All other documents are ready. If I apply now and when CO assess the applivstion for 1st time and he doesnt see the medical uploaded..will that delay process?


----------



## Rvarghese

*ICT Business Analyst*

Hello there,

I would like to know the processing/wait time for receiving invitation for ICT Business Analyst (261111), if I submit EOI by this week for 190 NSW visa?

My pointers for 190visa : 70 + 5
Age : 25 points
Education : 15 points
English score : 20 points
Experience : 10 points


Appreciate inputs from experienced members.


Regards,
Roy


----------



## tanaynash

amaljosegeorge said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan. I am checking and cross checking documents before submission. Very strssful indeed. I need one more suggestion. Medical dates are confirmed as on 25/04/2017 through my.health decla. Should I submit application after medical or after medical. I need a suggestion. All other documents are ready. If I apply now and when CO assess the applivstion for 1st time and he doesnt see the medical uploaded..will that delay process?


Yes that may (in most scenarios) delay the process. It's better you submit your medicals along with other documents u submit. Also, don't forget form 80 and PCC. If u send these documents, the possibility of quicker processing and direct grant increases. Also, COs prefer such applications so that they don't have to go back and forth. They can make the decision. 

Always ready to help... T


----------



## amaljosegeorge

tanaynash said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Sultan. I am checking and cross checking documents before submission. Very strssful indeed. I need one more suggestion. Medical dates are confirmed as on 25/04/2017 through my.health decla. Should I submit application after medical or after medical. I need a suggestion. All other documents are ready. If I apply now and when CO assess the applivstion for 1st time and he doesnt see the medical uploaded..will that delay process?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that may (in most scenarios) delay the process. It's better you submit your medicals along with other documents u submit. Also, don't forget form 80 and PCC. If u send these documents, the possibility of quicker processing and direct grant increases. Also, COs prefer such applications so that they don't have to go back and forth. They can make the decision.
> 
> Always ready to help... T
Click to expand...

Yes..filled form 80 , form 1221( just need to date and sign), have all PCC ready. Just needed confirmation about Medical. Anyhow happy to find this forum. I will submit application only after medical is uploaded.


----------



## DRV22

Hi friends,

please advise me as I'm confused.
Here goes my situation
visa lodged on 19 july 2016 (sc 190 NSW)
last Co contact 8 dec 2016(Brisbane team) & requested doc submitted on 22 dec 2016
till date "assessment in progress".
9 months completed, sent e-mail twice, standard reply 
pls suggest if i should raise a complaint.
also note that i don't have access to the registered e-mail & my consultant suggest me not to raise a complaint & also he doesn't give me access to the registered email.

awaiting suggestion 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rizwan Javed

*I have a question regarding EOI submission.....Can i add my mother as dependent in my EOI as she is widowed and totally dependent on me? *

I have all related documents to prove it.


----------



## andreyx108b

chiraggodhani said:


> Personal Observation......I dont think AHC verification creates much problem bz have't heard much threads when guys got rejected because of AHC verification specially in India....!!!




Refusal rate is low it seems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> please advise me as I'm confused.
> Here goes my situation
> visa lodged on 19 july 2016 (sc 190 NSW)
> last Co contact 8 dec 2016(Brisbane team) & requested doc submitted on 22 dec 2016
> till date "assessment in progress".
> 9 months completed, sent e-mail twice, standard reply
> pls suggest if i should raise a complaint.
> also note that i don't have access to the registered e-mail & my consultant suggest me not to raise a complaint & also he doesn't give me access to the registered email.
> 
> awaiting suggestion
> 
> Thanks in advance


Same situation with lots of people.

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Rizwan Javed said:


> *I have a question regarding EOI submission.....Can i add my mother as dependent in my EOI as she is widowed and totally dependent on me? *
> 
> I have all related documents to prove it.


parents cant be added to visa application after 19th Nov 2016
https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## humbleman1580

Dear Experts, got a basic query. What's the validity of 190 visa. In simple words is it a life time visa which allows to work and stay in Australia uninterrupted? Need experts opinions

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## bvinayb

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts, got a basic query. What's the validity of 190 visa. In simple words is it a life time visa which allows to work and stay in Australia uninterrupted? Need experts opinions
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


Yes it's an indefinite Visa however with following conditions:-
1. You can do multiple entries i.e. in and out of Australia up to 5 years
2. After 5 years - if you are not in Australia you will need to apply for Return of Resident visa type.
3. If you are in Australia - you still can stay and work indefinitely.
4. Lastly - 190 has a moral obligation to stay in the sponsored state for first 2years from the date of entry.


----------



## Rizwan Javed

*ANZSCO code granted is 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) with occupation Building Services Engineer on 19 April 2017. I have submitted EOI with 65 points to visa subclass 190 and with 60 points to 189 on 21 April 2017.

What are my chances of selection? Can i get nomination from state easily based on these scores? and if yes how much time i need to wait?*

Your expert opinion matters a lot.


----------



## arnav12

Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations!! Happy for you. It gave big hope for us too . Stay in the forum and please help us too!!!


----------



## mohefny

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats Arnav, your news gave me hope, I hope to see you in Aussie soon.

I am sep 2016 applicant.


----------



## arnav12

cyetukuri said:


> Many congratulations!! Happy for you. It gave big hope for us too . Stay in the forum and please help us too!!!


Thanks mate. Definitely i will stay active in forum as much as i can after relocation also.


----------



## arnav12

mohefny said:


> Congrats Arnav, your news gave me hope, I hope to see you in Aussie soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sep 2016 applicant.




Thanks dear. Stay positive and wish you also get your grant quickly. We all will definitely meet in Aussie land very soon.


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


marvellous bro.. lots and lots of congratulations... good luck


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> marvellous bro.. lots and lots of congratulations... good luck




Thanks a ton bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ_Dreamer25

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Splendid!!! Way to go bro. All the very best for the move !!!


Pardon the typos... 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

OZ_Dreamer25 said:


> Splendid!!! Way to go bro. All the very best for the move !!!
> 
> 
> Pardon the typos...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations... 
Good luck for next chapter in your life

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Brilliant news bro  All the best  congrats and Advances wishes for your first job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## arnav12

imhardik88 said:


> Congratulations...
> Good luck for next chapter in your life
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

hari_it_ram said:


> Brilliant news bro  All the best  congrats and Advances wishes for your first job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Thanks bro & wish you speedy grant too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady$Bird

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congrats. When did you lodge your application? Have you followed up with DIBP about your case? Any employment verification happened? 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Arnav. Best wishes for future endeavors


----------



## andreyx108b

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many many congratulations...
Thanks for ur wishes...
N all d best ahead !!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jv1313

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Brother, my time line is quite similar to yours, so today um quite happy that DIBP now looking at old cases also


----------



## arnav12

Lady$Bird said:


> Many congrats. When did you lodge your application? Have you followed up with DIBP about your case? Any employment verification happened?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



Thanks dear. I lodged visa on 
30th Aug,16. Once my agent sent the mail for asking status but did not get any reply from DIBP. No verification done in my case. I have not claimed any points for experience so i think might it can be the reason. Stay positive and best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations Arnav. Best wishes for future endeavors




Thanks a lot vikas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Andrey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

jv1313 said:


> Congrats Brother, my time line is quite similar to yours, so today um quite happy that DIBP now looking at old cases also




Thanks bro and you will get your grant soon. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Congratulations dear 

Whats your job code?






arnav12 said:


> Thanks dear. I lodged visa on
> 30th Aug,16. Once my agent sent the mail for asking status but did not get any reply from DIBP. No verification done in my case. I have not claimed any points for experience so i think might it can be the reason. Stay positive and best of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

ausguy11 said:


> Congratulations dear
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your job code?




Thanks mate. My job code is 612115
Real estate representative.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Congratulation Arnav.


----------



## chiraggodhani

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrts Arav....!!!DIBP tested ur temperament really well...HAppy for u..!!!


----------



## arnav12

chiraggodhani said:


> Congrts Arav....!!!DIBP tested ur temperament really well...HAppy for u..!!!




Thanks Chirag. Yes i was about to blast due to frustration but God saved me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

Jamil Sid said:


> Congratulation Arnav.




Thank you Jamil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micksarima

Hello expats... I am in Adelaide Australia. Can anyone tell where to go to inform department of our arrival...
Regards 
Mick


----------



## sat123

amaljosegeorge said:


> sursrk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted the visa application to NSW state on 02/04/2017 against their invitation dated 24/03/2017. I did not receive the approval yet from NSW nor the invitation from DIBP for 190 EOI. Can anybody throw some light on it?
> 
> Thanking you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi do you mean to say you submitted visa application without skillselect invitation? Hows that going to workout or even possible?
Click to expand...

I think what he meant to say is that he submitted EOI, got invitation on 23/3, accepted the invitation and applied on 2/4 to NSW. But has not received approval to apply for visa.

No one can predict the timeframe for approval but hopefully you should have it soon.


----------



## Sainkripa

Congrats Arnav. I want to know something if you don't mind ?. 
You said you applied as a real estate representative but without claiming work experience points, I want to know whether you submitted documents regarding your work or not? Are you working some where at present and what qualifications do you have?


----------



## Dejavusick

Hi Guys,

I applied for PR application on 9th Jan 17 and got CO assigned on 16th - seeking for colored passport copy. uploaded it next day. Since then nothing has happened. Its been more than 3 months. 

Job ID - 261112 - System Analyst
EOI - VIC - 55+5
CO - Adelaide

1) this delay is due to my Job ID or less points ?
2) is there a way i can contact them ?

Please advise.

P.S: no emp verification done yet.


----------



## meraprvisa

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for PR application on 9th Jan 17 and got CO assigned on 16th - seeking for colored passport copy. uploaded it next day. Since then nothing has happened. Its been more than 3 months.
> 
> Job ID - 261112 - System Analyst
> EOI - VIC - 55+5
> CO - Adelaide
> 
> 1) this delay is due to my Job ID or less points ?
> 2) is there a way i can contact them ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> P.S: no emp verification done yet.


U need to wait...

Minimum waiting period is 4 months...

I m waiting since 7Dec.

All the best...

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

meraprvisa said:


> U need to wait...
> 
> Minimum waiting period is 4 months...
> 
> I m waiting since 7Dec.
> 
> All the best...
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk




There is no minimum. 70%-80% get grant within 85 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jv1313

micksarima said:


> Hello expats... I am in Adelaide Australia. Can anyone tell where to go to inform department of our arrival...
> Regards
> Mick


City, Currie st, DIBP office


----------



## rvd

arnav12 said:


> Hello everyone. After a long wait, By the grace of god I have got grant with family today. I am very happy today. Thank you guys for being there all the time when needed the most. Yours suggestions & blessings always made me strong when i left the hope. You guys means a lot. Specially thanks to Sultan bhai, Hari bro, vikas, andrey, mitul & everyone who is member of expat. Really happy and pray to god for all of you to get your grants quickly who are waiting. Now looking forward to start the new life. Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations.. Happy for you.. All the best for the future..


----------



## arnav12

rvd said:


> Many congratulations.. Happy for you.. All the best for the future..




Thank you RVD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sainkripa

arnav12 said:


> Lady$Bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats. When did you lodge your application?  Have you followed up with DIBP about your case? Any employment verification happened?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear. I lodged visa on
> 30th Aug,16. Once my agent sent the mail for asking status but did not get any reply from DIBP. No verification done in my case. I have not claimed any points for experience so i think might it can be the reason. Stay positive and best of luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Congrats Arnav. I want to know something if you don't mind 
You said you applied as a real estate representative but without claiming work experience points, I want to know whether you submitted documents regarding your work or not? Are you working some where at present and what qualifications do you have?


----------



## Sainkripa

Thanks in advance


----------



## arnav12

Sainkripa said:


> Congrats Arnav. I want to know something if you don't mind
> You said you applied as a real estate representative but without claiming work experience points, I want to know whether you submitted documents regarding your work or not? Are you working some where at present and what qualifications do you have?




Thanks mate. When i applied for my assessment I was having a total experience of 3.5 years in Real estate. My assessment came positive but Vetasses deducted my 2 years and i was left with only 1.5 years experience. So i was not able to claim any points for my work experience because minimum 3 years required.
I have provided all my documents such as salary slips, Tax docs, Appointment letter and Reference letters. 
I am still working at same place. 

I would be happy if any more information required from my side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sainkripa

arnav12 said:


> Sainkripa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Arnav. I want to know something if you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you applied as a real estate representative but without claiming work experience points, I want to know whether you submitted documents regarding your work or not? Are you working some where at present and what qualifications do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. When i applied for my assessment I was having a total experience of 3.5 years in Real estate. My assessment came positive but Vetasses deducted my 2 years and i was left with only 1.5 years experience. So i was not able to claim any points for my work experience because minimum 3 years required.
> I have provided all my documents such as salary slips, Tax docs, Appointment letter and Reference letters.
> I am still working at same place.
> 
> I would be happy if any more information required from my side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bro I appreciate your quick response. Why vetassess deducted your years of employment and what degree do you hold related to your job?

Thanks and God bless you.


----------



## rvd

Sainkripa said:


> Bro I appreciate your quick response. Why vetassess deducted your years of employment and what degree do you hold related to your job?
> 
> Thanks and God bless you.


May Arnav will answer your query. As far as I know if your study is outside of Australia that Aussie skill assessing agencies will deduct minimum of two years from your total experience if you are with relevant education and experience. The deduction may more if you are with experiences not related your education.


----------



## Brane

*Employment verification*

Hi,
If I have provided SD (not on the company letterhead ) for RnR from a senior colleague, will the CO/AHC still write to or call HR or my organisation to verify the same or only me and the person who has signed the SD will be questioned?

What is max time period until which I can expect a call from AHC

I am asking this coz most organisations in India will not like that to happen


----------



## humbleman1580

bvinayb said:


> Yes it's an indefinite Visa however with following conditions:-
> 1. You can do multiple entries i.e. in and out of Australia up to 5 years
> 2. After 5 years - if you are not in Australia you will need to apply for Return of Resident visa type.
> 3. If you are in Australia - you still can stay and work indefinitely.
> 4. Lastly - 190 has a moral obligation to stay in the sponsored state for first 2years from the date of entry.


Thanks. This is really informative. Just one added conversation. Does the new upcoming rules have any impact on the applicants who already have been granted visa

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Hi,
> If I have provided SD (not on the company letterhead ) for RnR from a senior colleague, will the CO/AHC still write to or call HR or my organisation to verify the same or only me and the person who has signed the SD will be questioned?
> 
> What is max time period until which I can expect a call from AHC
> 
> I am asking this coz most organisations in India will not like that to happen


*What is max time period until which I can expect a call from AHC* Mine was done 4 months after visa application


----------



## arnav12

rvd said:


> May Arnav will answer your query. As far as I know if your study is outside of Australia that Aussie skill assessing agencies will deduct minimum of two years from your total experience if you are with relevant education and experience. The deduction may more if you are with experiences not related your education.




Yes RVD you are right. They deduct two years minimum because they take it as a training period.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> *What is max time period until which I can expect a call from AHC* Mine was done 4 months after visa application




Hey sultan, i have one query that i got SS from ACT. Can i land anywhere in Australia or i have to go there. Is there anything more u can tell will be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

arnav12 said:


> Hey sultan, i have one query that i got SS from ACT. Can i land anywhere in Australia or i have to go there. Is there anything more u can tell will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are planning for validation trip then you can land anywhere in Aus to activate your PR. When you are moving permanently you have to work for 2 years in the nominated state as a moral obligation; however if you wish to work on other states you have to get clearances from nominated state. 

It is always advisable to fulfill the moral obligation with the nominated state since there will be question why we did not fulfill the moral obligation with the nominated state during RRV or citizenship application.


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Hey sultan, i have one query that i got SS from ACT. Can i land anywhere in Australia or i have to go there. Is there anything more u can tell will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 comes with moral obligation of living and working in the state which has nominated you, so plan accordingly


----------



## arnav12

rvd said:


> If you are planning for validation trip then you can land anywhere in Aus to activate your PR. When you are moving permanently you have to work for 2 years in the nominated state as a moral obligation; however if you wish to work on other states you have to get clearances from nominated state.
> 
> It is always advisable to fulfill the moral obligation with the nominated state since there will be question why we did not fulfill the moral obligation with the nominated state during RRV or citizenship application.




Thank you RVD for the useful information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnav12

sultan_azam said:


> 190 comes with moral obligation of living and working in the state which has nominated you, so plan accordingly




Ok bro thanks. Can i first land in melbourne and then go ACT later after weeks time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

arnav12 said:


> Ok bro thanks. Can i first land in melbourne and then go ACT later after weeks time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen few acquaintance doing that


----------



## rpalni

humbleman1580 said:


> bvinayb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's an indefinite Visa however with following conditions:-
> 1. You can do multiple entries i.e. in and out of Australia up to 5 years
> 2. After 5 years - if you are not in Australia you will need to apply for Return of Resident visa type.
> 3. If you are in Australia - you still can stay and work indefinitely.
> 4. Lastly - 190 has a moral obligation to stay in the sponsored state for first 2years from the date of entry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. This is really informative. Just one added conversation. Does the new upcoming rules have any impact on the applicants who already have been granted visa
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Is any change proposed till now for July 2017,189/190 visas?


----------



## Sainkripa

arnav12 said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> May Arnav will answer your query. As far as I know if your study is outside of Australia that Aussie skill assessing agencies will deduct minimum of two years from your total experience if you are with relevant education and experience. The deduction may more if you are with experiences not related your education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes RVD you are right. They deduct two years minimum because they take it as a training period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Bhai Arnav yeh to bata do which degree do you have as my friend is also in a real estate business and he holds a BA degree from India. He also wants to migrate to Australia, if he is eligible, so I was wondering with which qualification or degree one can apply for assessment as a real estate representative.

So this is the reason I asked you about 3-4 times about your study.


----------



## ravikiran7070

*Lodging 190 Visa from Onshore*

Hi All,

I got married 2 weeks ago. My wife has her NSW 190 EOI active and is waiting an invite. After the wedding we lodged a visitor visa subclass 600 visa using the fasttrack scheme and got the visa in 1 Day from the Australian High commission in New Delhi! Still impressed by the speed looking at their reviews on google.

We submitted a truckload of documents to VFS on Monday and got the visa last evening after a 30 second verification call from the high commission in New Delhi. She got a 1 year multiple entry visa. Best part is there is *no 8503 condition in the visa*. Still surprised with the 8503 not there in the visa as India is classified as a 'High risk country'. It has only 2 conditions as below. Same as how my tourist visa was when I applied from Singapore.

Conditions: 

8101 - NO WORK 

8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY

My query is, since there is no 8503 condition on the visa, if she gets an NSW invite during her 3 months stay here, can she go ahead and lodge the 190 subclass visa and apply for a bridging visa? Does anyone have experience doing this?

Any help would be highly appreciated. Thanks.

Regards
Ravikiran R


----------



## arnav12

Sainkripa said:


> Bhai Arnav yeh to bata do which degree do you have as my friend is also in a real estate business and he holds a BA degree from India. He also wants to migrate to Australia, if he is eligible, so I was wondering with which qualification or degree one can apply for assessment as a real estate representative.
> 
> So this is the reason I asked you about 3-4 times about your study.




Sorry bhai I have done BBA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amangupta15

Hello Everyone,

My application for 190 sub class visa has been in received state from the past 10 weeks. I had received an email stating that my application has been picked for processing on 28th February but the CO didn't ask for any other document. I received a call from the Australian High Command in India on 12th April and had a detailed discussion on my roles and responsibilities. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. I quit my job anticipating that I'll get a visa soon but nothing. Really worried now. Anyone with similar situation?


----------



## ausguy11

10 weeks = 70 days...

I don't think that is a long wait.

official timelines for 190 visa processing is 5 - 8 Months (150-240 days)

and last but not the least - No body can predict the grant date 



amangupta15 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My application for 190 sub class visa has been in received state from the past 10 weeks. I had received an email stating that my application has been picked for processing on 28th February but the CO didn't ask for any other document. I received a call from the Australian High Command in India on 12th April and had a detailed discussion on my roles and responsibilities. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. I quit my job anticipating that I'll get a visa soon but nothing. Really worried now. Anyone with similar situation?


----------



## sk1982

Hi all, 

I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.

Thank you
My timeline
NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
IP Presses: 24 April 2017
Grant: 26 April 2017


----------



## cyetukuri

ausguy11 said:


> 10 weeks = 70 days...
> 
> I don't think that is a long wait.
> 
> official timelines for 190 visa processing is 5 - 8 Months (150-240 days)
> 
> and last but not the least - No body can predict the grant date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amangupta15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My application for 190 sub class visa has been in received state from the past 10 weeks. I had received an email stating that my application has been picked for processing on 28th February but the CO didn't ask for any other document. I received a call from the Australian High Command in India on 12th April and had a detailed discussion on my roles and responsibilities. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. I quit my job anticipating that I'll get a visa soon but nothing. Really worried now. Anyone with similar situation?
Click to expand...

. 

What is the occupation that you have applied for?


----------



## sultan_azam

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> Thank you
> My timeline
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> Grant: 26 April 2017


congratulations SK... good luck


----------



## andreyx108b

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> My timeline
> 
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> 
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> 
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> 
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> 
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> 
> Grant: 26 April 2017




Congrats! All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

261312 - dev programmer


----------



## rvd

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> Thank you
> My timeline
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> Grant: 26 April 2017


Congratulations..


----------



## sounddonor

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> Thank you
> My timeline
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> Grant: 26 April 2017


Congratz bro!

When did you get the grant 26th or 27th


----------



## sk1982

sounddonor said:


> Congratz bro!
> 
> When did you get the grant 26th or 27th


In my grant letter it is written as visa is grant on 26th but i got an email this morning.


----------



## arnav12

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> My timeline
> 
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> 
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> 
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> 
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> 
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> 
> Grant: 26 April 2017




Congrats for the speedy grant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> Thank you
> My timeline
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> Grant: 26 April 2017



Congratulations


----------



## numero_uno

amangupta15 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My application for 190 sub class visa has been in received state from the past 10 weeks. I had received an email stating that my application has been picked for processing on 28th February but the CO didn't ask for any other document. I received a call from the Australian High Command in India on 12th April and had a detailed discussion on my roles and responsibilities. Haven't heard from DIBP yet. I quit my job anticipating that I'll get a visa soon but nothing. Really worried now. Anyone with similar situation?


Your Visa is on ur way if you had a good discussion with Visa Officer and if he/she was satisfied with your responses..I got my VISA in 2 business days post call from AHC.


----------



## commie_rick

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> Thank you
> My timeline
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> Grant: 26 April 2017


happy for you ! have a good life in Australia


----------



## commie_rick

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for PR application on 9th Jan 17 and got CO assigned on 16th - seeking for colored passport copy. uploaded it next day. Since then nothing has happened. Its been more than 3 months.
> 
> Job ID - 261112 - System Analyst
> EOI - VIC - 55+5
> CO - Adelaide
> 
> 1) this delay is due to my Job ID or less points ?
> 2) is there a way i can contact them ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> P.S: no emp verification done yet.



no news is good news. theres nothing you can by wait. im in a similar situation


----------



## Mitul Patel

sk1982 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a grant today. Thanks for the support from all of you in this forum.
> 
> Thank you
> My timeline
> NSW approved:12 Feb 2017
> Visa application lodge without medical: 27 Feb 2017
> CO contact for medical: 11 April 2017
> Medical submitted: 23 April 2017
> IP Presses: 24 April 2017
> Grant: 26 April 2017


Congratulations SK

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sk1982

Hi Experts,

I have a few queries after getting the grant this morning:

1. What is the difference between IED and Must not Arrive Date?
2. Last month I moved to Dublin for employment and I have a plan to work here for 2 to 3 years min, does it effect my PR status in Australia? In how many years I must go and start living there to get rid from any hassles. FYI my Visa class is 190 NSW. 
3. Does my dependent can enter and start living even though i am not there with them? is state is restricted for them too due to 190 NSW?

Please suggest. All the advises would be really appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## vikaschandra

sk1982 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a few queries after getting the grant this morning:
> 
> 1. What is the difference between IED and Must not Arrive Date?
> 2. Last month I moved to Dublin for employment and I have a plan to work here for 2 to 3 years min, does it effect my PR status in Australia? In how many years I must go and start living there to get rid from any hassles. FYI my Visa class is 190 NSW.
> 3. Does my dependent can enter and start living even though i am not there with them? is state is restricted for them too due to 190 NSW?
> 
> Please suggest. All the advises would be really appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations on your grant. 

1. Everyone in the family who received PR have to meet the initial entry date. IED is the date which needs to be honored before this date the applicant and all associated members should validate their visa by visiting Australia. 
2. Must Not Arrive date is after 5 years post visa grant. If an applicant makes intial validation trip and leaves Australia soon after they are obliged to re enter Australia before the 5th year date mentioned as Must not arrive after date. Re-entry is still possible but it would require a RRV (this could be subject to grant per CO decision)
You can meet your ied and return back to dublin spend couple of years and them make permanent move to australia. Try not to miss the must not arrive after date as RRV thing might be of hassle. 
Dependent can make entry and start living very much possible. Check the vevo for any visa conditions. They need to live and work in NSW as that is your sponsoring state


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Congrats. 


Sigh, 5 months and not a peep regarding my application. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

*Help Needed!!*

Hi Folks,
Had a query regarding SD.
What if I start working on a new technology other than the one mentioned in the SD but the role remains the same as developer.
It may happen that some responsibilities also change due to change in technology which are not mentioned in the SD submitted to DIBP.
So what can be done regarding this situation incase of verification from AHC? Will this cause a problem?

Awaiting ur suggestions.

Regards,
Brane


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Brane said:


> Hi Folks,
> Had a query regarding SD.
> What if I start working on a new technology other than the one mentioned in the SD but the role remains the same as developer.
> It may happen that some responsibilities also change due to change in technology which are not mentioned in the SD submitted to DIBP.
> So what can be done regarding this situation incase of verification from AHC? Will this cause a problem?
> 
> Awaiting ur suggestions.
> 
> Regards,
> Brane


If the ACS is through then I dont foresee this to be an issue.

ACS is valid for 2 years and a lot can happen in that period.

Moreover do you see it digressing from the 65% that ACS ideally expects ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Rahul_UK183 said:


> If the ACS is through then I dont foresee this to be an issue.
> 
> ACS is valid for 2 years and a lot can happen in that period.
> 
> Moreover do you see it digressing from the 65% that ACS ideally expects ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the revert.
What u r saying should ideally be the case but DIBP themselves conducts checks for employment for roles and responsibilities.
Hence worried.
Has anyone faced such situation


----------



## cyetukuri

Hi got the invite yesterday for 190. Apply button enabled in skill select.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## cyetukuri

I have one question. My wife passport is before marriage. She doesn't have my details in her passport. Is it OK if i go for medical tests with her current passport and later I will renew it? 

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Brane said:


> Thanks for the revert.
> What u r saying should ideally be the case but DIBP themselves conducts checks for employment for roles and responsibilities.
> Hence worried.
> Has anyone faced such situation


Lets hope someone has the precise answer.

On another note I also wonder for a MNC how much would a HR really know about an employee's RnR.. can they really answer AHC question?! The maximum they can do is confirm employment and track record.

And if the manager / senior colleague is contacted he / she would anyway be supportive. 

Just a thought !


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

cyetukuri said:


> Hi got the invite yesterday for 190. Apply button enabled in skill select.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


congratulations Chandra


----------



## vikaschandra

cyetukuri said:


> Hi got the invite yesterday for 190. Apply button enabled in skill select.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


Congratulations Chandra. Next steps on....Medical, pcc, visa payment, files upload and them wait for the grant. Best wishes


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Hai, I just submitted 190 visa application. Now I have a doubt under what heading, I need to upload Spouse functional English document. Is it under Evidence of English language under the spouse ?


----------



## rvd

amaljosegeorge said:


> Hai, I just submitted 190 visa application. Now I have a doubt under what heading, I need to upload Spouse functional English document. Is it under Evidence of English language under the spouse ?


Yes you are correct.


----------



## amaljosegeorge

rvd said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hai, I just submitted 190 visa application. Now I have a doubt under what heading, I need to upload Spouse functional English document. Is it under Evidence of English language under the spouse ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are correct.
Click to expand...

The document I am uploading is Master degree certificate( 2 years full time), Transcript mentioning medium of instruction, Medium of instruction letter from Principal. Will this work out? Will they need to attend Ielts? I saw that degree in English ia enough, but will they consider a degree in English from India? Any inputs?


----------



## shaymu0829

Dear Expats,

I am waiting for invite for 190 NSW. My occupation is Mechanical Engineer and I can see that 189 has closed already. Now, my only hope is to get invite in 190.

Is there any precedents where pro-rata occupation gets state nomination after the closing of 189. 
I am asking this because what I see from the past trend, there are no invite after the closing of 189.

It is really painful to wait under lots of uncertainty lies.. 

Can anyone clarify? How much chance I have for NSW nomination or other states?

Occupation- Mechanical Engineer
Point - 70 (0 experience + 20 English)
EOI submitted on 24th April

Thanks and best wishes to all,


----------



## hari_it_ram

Any grants in last two day? I don't see anything in tracker for both 189 and 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sounddonor

hari_it_ram said:


> Any grants in last two day? I don't see anything in tracker for both 189 and 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




No grants something is happening ☀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Lets hope someone has the precise answer.
> 
> On another note I also wonder for a MNC how much would a HR really know about an employee's RnR.. can they really answer AHC question?! The maximum they can do is confirm employment and track record.
> 
> And if the manager / senior colleague is contacted he / she would anyway be supportive.
> 
> Just a thought !
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


In that case, u can always have a backup of your colleague declaration which is duly signed by your colleague with contact details in case DIBP wants to verify... 

I hope that helps... 

Always ready to help... T


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Any grants in last two day? I don't see anything in tracker for both 189 and 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


sk1982 190 261313 Nepal


----------



## cyetukuri

sultan_azam said:


> hari_it_ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any grants in last two day? I don't see anything in tracker for both 189 and 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.
> 
> 
> 
> sk1982 190 261313 Nepal
Click to expand...

 I got for software engineer.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Any grants in last two day? I don't see anything in tracker for both 189 and 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Officially April has ended and we are in the verge of new month and new week but hopes are very less by seeing the trend for last couple of weeks as 190 has very minimum number of grants. This may continue till July. 

How was the trend in previous years during July?


----------



## rvd

As per the immitracker, in 2016 July has maximum number of 75 grants were issued for 190. June has very minimum of 10 grants, surprisingly May(42 grants) has more number of grants than April (33 grants). 

Let's see what is there for this year's May. Hoping for the best.


----------



## alali

Hi All
hope u r doing well, I need your urgent advice.
i have lodged my visa on 18th feb. and co 1st contact on 28th feb. ask for PCC and medicals for me and my family i already submit them on 6th March and IP pressed (note i have 4 PCC for me only) then on 26th April 2nd Co contact ask for some PCC for me only for 2 countries and i already uploaded them from the first time i don't know if this normal or not and i already upload them again and IP pressed yesterday 
please advice if this normal and may be some files shown to me on Immiaccount but not shown for them, please advice?


----------



## rvd

alali said:


> Hi All
> hope u r doing well, I need your urgent advice.
> i have lodged my visa on 18th feb. and co 1st contact on 28th feb. ask for PCC and medicals for me and my family i already submit them on 6th March and IP pressed (note i have 4 PCC for me only) then on 26th April 2nd Co contact ask for some PCC for me only for 2 countries and i already uploaded them from the first time i don't know if this normal or not and i already upload them again and IP pressed yesterday
> please advice if this normal and may be some files shown to me on Immiaccount but not shown for them, please advice?


Sometimes files may corrupted and it may not clearly visible to case officer since they may ask to re-upload. 

I hope nothing to worry. Just upload the clear copy of the PCC's. I hope already you did that so that is fine nothing to worry.


----------



## alali

rvd said:


> Sometimes files may corrupted and it may not clearly visible to case officer since they may ask to re-upload.
> 
> I hope nothing to worry. Just upload the clear copy of the PCC's. I hope already you did that so that is fine nothing to worry.


Thanks alot and hope so


----------



## USI

Is it a working day in Australia tomorrow? DIBP offices specially!


----------



## harisagarp

I don't think so Labour day in Australia is in October as per their holiday calender

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## tanaynash

USI said:


> Is it a working day in Australia tomorrow? DIBP offices specially!


No holidays now ... It was a holiday last Tuesday (the one that went) - Anzac day on 25th April 2017. 

You may possibly be referring to "Labour Day" of Northern Territory. Every state celebrates that on different dates of the year. Check this image









Always ready to help... T


----------



## harisagarp

Hmm.hope every one here are eagerly waiting for getting invited 

Sent from my SM-G550FY using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

amaljosegeorge said:


> The document I am uploading is Master degree certificate( 2 years full time), Transcript mentioning medium of instruction, Medium of instruction letter from Principal. Will this work out? Will they need to attend Ielts? I saw that degree in English ia enough, but will they consider a degree in English from India? Any inputs?




This will suffice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Dry week or what??ainkiller:


----------



## yaz90

Waiting

Waiting

Waiting...


----------



## sounddonor

chiraggodhani said:


> Dry week or what??ainkiller:


Its a drought!! :closed_2:


----------



## joy.verma

So no activity from past few days.. Is it because of the visa limit or could be any other scenerio???


----------



## amaljosegeorge

I think the quota for this year is exhausted. I guss its going to be long wait. In the immitracker CO was assigned for a person who lodged on 13/04/2017. He was not asked for any additional docs. Just CO assign message. I think it can be indication of exhausted or near to exhaustion of visa quota for this year.


----------



## hari_it_ram

What you are referring IS NOT due to limit reach. My friends who lodged in Aug and Dec 2016 also got the same "CO assign message". It`s just a indication that they dont need any docs at present and assessment will be started with the docs they have right now. 



amaljosegeorge said:


> I think the quota for this year is exhausted. I guss its going to be long wait. In the immitracker CO was assigned for a person who lodged on 13/04/2017. He was not asked for any additional docs. Just CO assign message. I think it can be indication of exhausted or near to exhaustion of visa quota for this year.


----------



## rvd

It is definitely a bad sign for the waiting people especially people who are waiting for a long time. If it is fact that grant quota is about to reach the limit then it is going to be very dry period till July. 

Honestly while opening the forum in the morning if there are couple of grants posts that will give positive feel as ours also will be arrived soon. Since last week missing that positive vibes too.

If it is drained now itself then we cannot expect in June too.


----------



## sounddonor

hari_it_ram said:


> What you are referring IS NOT due to limit reach. My friends who lodged in Aug and Dec 2016 also got the same "CO assign message". It`s just a indication that they dont need any docs at present and assessment will be started with the docs they have right now.


yes


----------



## maraikayer

amaljosegeorge said:


> I think the quota for this year is exhausted. I guss its going to be long wait. In the immitracker CO was assigned for a person who lodged on 13/04/2017. He was not asked for any additional docs. Just CO assign message. I think it can be indication of exhausted or near to exhaustion of visa quota for this year.


Well I lodged my visa application on 17th April, got CO contact on 24th asking to submit documents. 
I Uploaded all documents on 1st May.

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Well there is definitely a cap is available for Visa grant based on the following from DIBP's fact sheet:

General Skilled Migration (GSM)
The General Skilled Migration (GSM) category outcome for 2015–16 was 72,840 places
(56.7 per cent of the Skill stream). GSM is comprised of three categories:
• Skilled Independent, with an outcome of 43,994 places;
• State and Territory Nominated with an outcome of 24,650 places; and
• Skilled Regional with 4196 places.
The GSM pipeline at 30 June 2016 was 25,798 persons, a decrease of 45.9 per cent from
47,716 persons at 30 June 2015. A cap was set for a number of GSM visas to clients outside
Australia, which took effect on 22 September 2015. The cap set the maximum number of places
which could be granted in 2015-16 for the visa subclasses Skilled Independent (subclass 175),
Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176) and Skilled Regional Sponsored (subclass 475). While some
applications in these visa subclasses were finalised in 2015, those not finalised before
22 September 2015 were taken not to have been made and as such were removed from the GSM
pipeline. 

Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...istics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf


----------



## rvd

There is no information about the current year's cap or number of grants issued for current. If someone find please post it here.


----------



## amaljosegeorge

My ignorance. I am very new to this form and have limited knowledge. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## andreyx108b

joy.verma said:


> So no activity from past few days.. Is it because of the visa limit or could be any other scenerio???




Its normal for may and june period, processes slow down... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Well there is definitely a cap is available for Visa grant based on the following from DIBP's fact sheet:
> 
> General Skilled Migration (GSM)
> The General Skilled Migration (GSM) category outcome for 2015–16 was 72,840 places
> (56.7 per cent of the Skill stream). GSM is comprised of three categories:
> • Skilled Independent, with an outcome of 43,994 places;
> • State and Territory Nominated with an outcome of 24,650 places; and
> • Skilled Regional with 4196 places.
> The GSM pipeline at 30 June 2016 was 25,798 persons, a decrease of 45.9 per cent from
> 47,716 persons at 30 June 2015. A cap was set for a number of GSM visas to clients outside
> Australia, which took effect on 22 September 2015. The cap set the maximum number of places
> which could be granted in 2015-16 for the visa subclasses Skilled Independent (subclass 175),
> Skilled Sponsored (subclass 176) and Skilled Regional Sponsored (subclass 475). While some
> applications in these visa subclasses were finalised in 2015, those not finalised before
> 22 September 2015 were taken not to have been made and as such were removed from the GSM
> pipeline.
> 
> Source: https://www.border.gov.au/Reportsan...istics/2015-16-migration-programme-report.pdf




Yes there is a cap. We will see people reporting getting delay mails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Yes there is a cap. We will see people reporting getting delay mails.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If someone get's such delay email from DIBP kindly update here. At least we all can stop expecting our visa before July.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Can we understand from delay email that,

A) (S)He will definitely get ONLY after July 2017?

or

B) There will be a chance to get before July 2017 for those who are not getting it?



andreyx108b said:


> Yes there is a cap. We will see people reporting getting delay mails.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Yes there is a cap. We will see people reporting getting delay mails.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andrey,

• Skilled Independent, with an outcome of 43,994 places;
• State and Territory Nominated with an outcome of 24,650 places; and
• Skilled Regional with 4196 places

The above numbers includes the secondary applicants or only primary applicants.


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Can we understand from delay email that,
> 
> 
> 
> A) (S)He will definitely get ONLY after July 2017?
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> B) There will be a chance to get before July 2017 for those who are not getting it?




They would clearly say that it is "A"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Can we understand from delay email that,
> 
> 
> 
> A) (S)He will definitely get ONLY after July 2017?
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> B) There will be a chance to get before July 2017 for those who are not getting it?




I think delay mail will (if) in June. May is too early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> I think delay mail will (if) in June. May is too early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume this year there may not be any delay emails, unlike previous years, because of the new global visa processing times.

Earlier SLA was 90 days so DIBP has to send that email. Now DIBP may increase the global visa processing times like last month.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> I assume this year there may not be any delay emails, unlike previous years, because of the new global visa processing times.
> 
> Earlier SLA was 90 days so DIBP has to send that email. Now DIBP may increase the global visa processing times like last month.




The SLA has been removed, but still a lot of visas are granted and it adds up. We shall see of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Yeah May is too early but the situation seems to be "too slow" compare to last year. Have to change my plans upside down now.



andreyx108b said:


> I think delay mail will (if) in June. May is too early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter

andreyx108b said:


> I think delay mail will (if) in June. May is too early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delay mails are sent only to the new applicants (with the acknowledgement letter after visa lodged )or for existing applicants which their visa is under process ?


----------



## rvd

No-Matter said:


> Delay mails are sent only to the new applicants (with the acknowledgement letter after visa lodged )or for existing applicants which their visa is under process ?


For existing applicants whose visa is under process but this year there may not be such email I guess. Wait for the global visa processing times update.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah May is too early but the situation seems to be "too slow" compare to last year. Have to change my plans upside down now.


Yes it is too slow. True planning becomes very difficult. I am worrying about IED too, we may get short period of time for validation trip/permanent move.


----------



## imhardik88

I lodge my visa in oct'16 with SS frm QLD. In simple words, can anyone able to tell me how long i still hv to wait ? 


Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

No-Matter said:


> Delay mails are sent only to the new applicants (with the acknowledgement letter after visa lodged )or for existing applicants which their visa is under process ?


it sent to those who are waiting for GRANT.


----------



## hari_it_ram

I am fine with even one week IED 



rvd said:


> Yes it is too slow. True planning becomes very difficult. I am worrying about IED too, we may get short period of time for validation trip/permanent move.


----------



## meraprvisa

We all need to wait till July...

Looks like quota is exhausted for this year....

And DIBP is processing only onshore and special cases like student visa... But definitely not 189 or 190...

This is my thinking...

All the best guys...

Patience is the key...,

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> I am fine with even one week IED


This kind of preparation is really Nice. Hope you get more.


----------



## rvd

meraprvisa said:


> We all need to wait till July...
> 
> Looks like quota is exhausted for this year....
> 
> And DIBP is processing only onshore and special cases like student visa... But definitely not 189 or 190...
> 
> This is my thinking...
> 
> All the best guys...
> 
> Patience is the key...,
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Most of us might have expected this but at least few grant notifications per day would have keep our hopes high.


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Hey guys, I just read that article about CAP. The important matter to look into is that in June 30 2016..there we 25000+ in the GSM pipeline compared to 47000+ in June 30 2015. That means 2015 -16 CAP was used by many among that 47000 pending on 30 June 2015. But in case of June 30 2016 only 27000 is pending, so 2016-17 CAP will be used by far less pending case than the previous year. So there is a good chance that CAP wont reach this time. Just my view. So nice to see that document being shared here.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hello All,
Any idea how many weeks it take to be allocated CO?


----------



## sultan_azam

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello All,
> Any idea how many weeks it take to be allocated CO?


as far as i remember it was 4 weeks(maximum)


----------



## Qasimkhan

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i remember it was 4 weeks(maximum)


Hi sultan,
what you think is this luck or is there something different? Because we two frds lodge visa on same date but he got CO after 3 days n requested for further documents, but i am still waiting simce 2 weeks.


----------



## sultan_azam

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi sultan,
> what you think is this luck or is there something different? Because we two frds lodge visa on same date but he got CO after 3 days n requested for further documents, but i am still waiting simce 2 weeks.


it is clear, your friend has missed some documents and was asked to provide them

however, your case may be proceeding ahead and doesn't need any document as of now

just my assumption


----------



## Qasimkhan

sultan_azam said:


> it is clear, your friend has missed some documents and was asked to provide them
> 
> however, your case may be proceeding ahead and doesn't need any document as of now
> 
> just my assumption


Hope for the best anyway thanks


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Do we need to upload CV during visa lodgement?


----------



## amaljosegeorge

If CV is to be uploaded, under which section?


----------



## cyetukuri

Hi Friends,
Can anyone tell me whether there is any need to show funds for NSW? As per the DBIP website i couldn't find any requirement as such. I just want to confirm with others.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## rvd

amaljosegeorge said:


> Do we need to upload CV during visa lodgement?


I hope it is not compulsory when reference letters are with clear roles and responsibilities. 
Few got request from CO to submit the CV.


----------



## rvd

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can anyone tell me whether there is any need to show funds for NSW? As per the DBIP website i couldn't find any requirement as such. I just want to confirm with others.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


One of my friend got NSW SS grant last year, by then no such requirements.


----------



## Snober

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can anyone tell me whether there is any need to show funds for NSW? As per the DBIP website i couldn't find any requirement as such. I just want to confirm with others.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


There is no such requirement .... i got grant on 16 april 17 ...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinders

*Case on Hold*

I got an acknowledgement email from dibp in mid April that they put my case on hold due to spouse's pregnancy. 
I have informed them that the due date is in mid April. 
In this email, they said that the decision on application is on hold till the birth of your child in July 2017. 
My query is why till July 2017, why not before that? Any senior member, please suggest.


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i remember it was 4 weeks(maximum)




There are many cases where co contact did not happen even after 6 and 8 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

How many years of experience required for taking spouse points or only ACS +ve is required for 2613 category?


----------



## Mel-Bourne

worldking said:


> I am also thinking same loklok.
> Whoever didn't the grant within 3 or 4 months . Maybe they will do the employment verification . Because, DIPB lock or reject most of the applications through employment verification . Correct me if I am wrong .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





andreyx108b said:


> There are many cases where co contact did not happen even after 6 and 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Andrey and Sultan,

Need your suggestion about my VAC 2 payment. I made payment on 10th of April against an invoice issued on 7th. Have been waiting since then. I called DIBP on 26th of May and they said that they have received funds. I was wondering what is holding my grant letter coz generally it takes around a week's time after VAC 2 payment.

Thank you in advance


----------



## andreyx108b

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear Andrey and Sultan,
> 
> Need your suggestion about my VAC 2 payment. I made payment on 10th of April against an invoice issued on 7th. Have been waiting since then. I called DIBP on 26th of May and they said that they have received funds. I was wondering what is holding my grant letter coz generally it takes around a week's time after VAC 2 payment.
> 
> Thank you in advance



You see, it maybe just because the CO who suppose to finalize your case has not yet touched your case. 

Just give it a bit of time, i am sure you will hear from them soon. 

Another possibility, although small, is that the may run our of visa quota this year, but you will be notified about it.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear Andrey and Sultan,
> 
> 
> 
> Need your suggestion about my VAC 2 payment. I made payment on 10th of April against an invoice issued on 7th. Have been waiting since then. I called DIBP on 26th of May and they said that they have received funds. I was wondering what is holding my grant letter coz generally it takes around a week's time after VAC 2 payment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance




Even though you have every right to, I think your worry is really unnecessary.

You can every well start you travel or immigration related research as your grant is 200% confirmed one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello All,
> Any idea how many weeks it take to be allocated CO?





sultan_azam said:


> as far as i remember it was 4 weeks(maximum)





andreyx108b said:


> There are many cases where co contact did not happen even after 6 and 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think OP is asking about CO allocation and not about CO contact,


----------



## sultan_azam

jatinders said:


> I got an acknowledgement email from dibp in mid April that they put my case on hold due to spouse's pregnancy.
> I have informed them that the due date is in mid April.
> In this email, they said that the decision on application is on hold till the birth of your child in July 2017.
> My query is why till July 2017, why not before that? Any senior member, please suggest.


have you mentioned anywhere that delivery date is in July ??

i think - when baby is delivered, update them with birth certificate of baby, simultaneously start process of getting passport for baby and give it ti DIBP once you have the passport, i think they will respond soon before July..

and by the way April is over, we are waiting for the news


----------



## sultan_azam

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can anyone tell me whether there is any need to show funds for NSW? As per the DBIP website i couldn't find any requirement as such. I just want to confirm with others.
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


few friends got nominated by NSW, there was no such condition to show any funds etc


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear Andrey and Sultan,
> 
> Need your suggestion about my VAC 2 payment. I made payment on 10th of April against an invoice issued on 7th. Have been waiting since then. I called DIBP on 26th of May and they said that they have received funds. I was wondering what is holding my grant letter coz generally it takes around a week's time after VAC 2 payment.
> 
> Thank you in advance


i have seen cases where grant was issued 1 day after VAC2 and in another case it took months to get the grant.

different case have different processing times and there is no set benchmark

this is just my opinion


----------



## rpalni

rpalni said:


> How many years of experience required for taking spouse points or only ACS +ve is required for 2613 category?


Someone please tell me about this.


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> I think OP is asking about CO allocation and not about CO contact,


hm, yes, my bad, i assumed that OP was talking on response of CO. 

However, as far as i can recall some never get notified that CO has been allocated and get a direct grant, or get a request straight away.


----------



## shishirj

Circumstances that affect processing times

- for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration programme

1. what exactly is the meaning of the above line? 
2. Is it about receiving new visa invites? Or it applies to applications for which " Assessment in progress" ??


----------



## shishirj

What are VAC 2 fees? For which visa it is required to be paid?


----------



## sultan_azam

rpalni said:


> Originally Posted by rpalni View Post
> How many years of experience required for taking spouse points or only ACS +ve is required for 2613 category?
> 
> Someone please tell me about this.


i think it depends on qualification of your spouse

if she has degree in IT field then 2 years is required 

if not then 4 or more years work experience may be required

experts can guide more on this


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> hm, yes, my bad, i assumed that OP was talking on response of CO.
> 
> However, as far as i can recall some never get notified that CO has been allocated and get a direct grant, or get a request straight away.



no worries mate, i thought of clarifying the thing

agree to second part that some case straight away get a grant without any notification of CO allocation or contact


----------



## rpalni

sultan_azam said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by rpalni View Post
> How many years of experience required for taking spouse points or only ACS +ve is required for 2613 category?
> 
> Someone please tell me about this.
> 
> 
> 
> i think it depends on qualification of your spouse
> 
> if she has degree in IT field then 2 years is required
> 
> if not then 4 or more years work experience may be required
> 
> experts can guide more on this
Click to expand...

Degree is MCA.


----------



## rvd

rpalni said:


> Degree is MCA.


How many years of experience?


----------



## sultan_azam

shishirj said:


> What are VAC 2 fees? For which visa it is required to be paid?


 visa application charges -2nd installment

Required in case when dependent applicant above 18 can't prove functional english level

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## rpalni

rvd said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Degree is MCA.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years of experience?
Click to expand...

Actually experience is 8 year but want to show last company only of 5 year experience because for this company we have all documents like form 16 etc. So if we apply ACS with 5 year of experience and because of MCA they will deduct 4 year of experience then we left with only 1 year experience. So, for partner points 1 year of experience is OK?


----------



## rvd

rpalni said:


> Actually experience is 8 year but want to show last company only of 5 year experience because for this company we have all documents like form 16 etc. So if we apply ACS with 5 year of experience and because of MCA they will deduct 4 year of experience then we left with only 1 year experience. So, for partner points 1 year of experience is OK?


As far as I understood if she gets positive assessment from that should suffice even with 1 year of positive experience from ACS. Experts please correct if I am wrong.

Better wait for expert suggestions. 

In addition to this she should prove competent in English i.e. 65+ PTE or 6 IELTS in all modules.


----------



## rpalni

rvd said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually experience is 8 year but want to show last company only of 5 year experience because for this company we have all documents like form 16 etc. So if we apply ACS with 5 year of experience and because of MCA they will deduct 4 year of experience then we left with only 1 year experience. So, for partner points 1 year of experience is OK?
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I understood if she gets positive assessment from that should suffice even with 1 year of positive experience from ACS. Experts please correct if I am wrong.
> 
> Better wait for expert suggestions.
> 
> In addition to this she should prove competent in English i.e. 65+ PTE or 6 IELTS in all modules.
Click to expand...

Thanks RVD, I think competent in English is 50+.

Seniors could you please advise regarding partner experience as per above comments.


----------



## rvd

rpalni said:


> Thanks RVD, I think competent in English is 50+.
> 
> Seniors could you please advise regarding partner experience as per above comments.


Yes you are correct. As every time thinking about getting 10 points for English made me to think 65+ is mandatory. 

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jatinders

sultan_azam said:


> have you mentioned anywhere that delivery date is in July ??
> 
> i think - when baby is delivered, update them with birth certificate of baby, simultaneously start process of getting passport for baby and give it ti DIBP once you have the passport, i think they will respond soon before July..
> 
> and by the way April is over, we are waiting for the news


Sultan,

1. No, not anywhere about July 2017. Latest ultrasound report which i sent them via email and uploaded in IMMI account showing April month's due date.
2. Yes, We have baby girl now whose BC is under process, once It comes, will apply for her passport.
3. So, shall i upload all (BC,passport,form 1022) in one go ?
OR BC/1022 first then passport later when it is available or requested by CO?


----------



## sultan_azam

jatinders said:


> Sultan,
> 
> 1. No, not anywhere about July 2017. Latest ultrasound report which i sent them via email and uploaded in IMMI account showing April month's due date.
> 2. Yes, We have baby girl now whose BC is under process, once It comes, will apply for her passport.
> 3. So, shall i upload all (BC,passport,form 1022) in one go ?
> OR BC/1022 first then passport later when it is available or requested by CO?


congratulations for the new member in the family

provide them the Birth certificate and 1022 as of now and passport later on


----------



## sultan_azam

rpalni said:


> Actually experience is 8 year but want to show last company only of 5 year experience because for this company we have all documents like form 16 etc. So if we apply ACS with 5 year of experience and because of MCA they will deduct 4 year of experience then we left with only 1 year experience. So, for partner points 1 year of experience is OK?


yes, that is alright to claim partner points

good luck


----------



## humbleman1580

Dear Experts, a quick query: is it mandatory to buy any insurance if someone is travelling abroad on 190 or 189

Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## rscorpio2001

humbleman1580 said:


> Dear Experts, a quick query: is it mandatory to buy any insurance if someone is travelling abroad on 190 or 189
> 
> Sent from my Cloud Swift using Tapatalk


advisable but not mandatory.


----------



## rvd

Hope there will be few lucky guys over here to post their grant notification on the last working day of a dry week.


----------



## Qasimkhan

rvd said:


> Hope there will be few lucky guys over here to post their grant notification on the last working day of a dry week.


Hope so


----------



## rpalni

sultan_azam said:


> rpalni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually experience is 8 year but want to show last company only of 5 year experience because for this company we have all documents like form 16 etc. So if we apply ACS with 5 year of experience and because of MCA they will deduct 4 year of experience then we left with only 1 year experience. So, for partner points 1 year of experience is OK?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that is alright to claim partner points
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...

Thanks sultan.


----------



## Uneakboy

Dear experts, 

I applied for 190 visa on 21st April on Electronic Equipment Trade Worker 342313 and provided TRA assessment letter for 1 year experience and letter from employer only. 
I submitted my wife functional English letter and her Transcript only. 

1. Visa officer assigned and never ask for further documents regarding employment should I send my payslips and etc or there is no need because she didn't asked? 

2. She asked my wife Transcript and Degree but unfortunately we only have Transcript but I can get letter from her Uni in Pakistan that degree is in process and will b issued in next 4 weeks. Is that acceptable? If not will they refuse our visa? 

Thanks


----------



## Mel-Bourne

andreyx108b said:


> You see, it maybe just because the CO who suppose to finalize your case has not yet touched your case.
> 
> Just give it a bit of time, i am sure you will hear from them soon.
> 
> Another possibility, although small, is that the may run our of visa quota this year, but you will be notified about it.


Thanks Andrey, cheers


----------



## Mel-Bourne

hari_it_ram said:


> Even though you have every right to, I think your worry is really unnecessary.
> 
> You can every well start you travel or immigration related research as your grant is 200% confirmed one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thank you Hari, that's really very encouraging. Hope a speedy grant for such a positive Hari


----------



## Mel-Bourne

sultan_azam said:


> i have seen cases where grant was issued 1 day after VAC2 and in another case it took months to get the grant.
> 
> different case have different processing times and there is no set benchmark
> 
> this is just my opinion


Thank you Sultan bhai for your opinion. But my CO gave me 70 days to respond to, does it mean she's gonna check this after 70 days?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mel-Bourne said:


> Thank you Hari, that's really very encouraging. Hope a speedy grant for such a positive Hari




Thank you. You should be mentally prepared to get by July 2017 as grants' these days are hard to come by. May be a sight of limit reaching or may not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Thank you Sultan bhai for your opinion. But my CO gave me 70 days to respond to, does it mean she's gonna check this after 70 days?


they may have reviewed your file and are unable to issue grant at the moment, 

As Hari said, you can expect grant in July

and one more thing, the CO who contacted you last time may not be the one who next picks up your file


----------



## rvd

Uneakboy said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on 21st April on Electronic Equipment Trade Worker 342313 and provided TRA assessment letter for 1 year experience and letter from employer only.
> I submitted my wife functional English letter and her Transcript only.
> 
> 1. Visa officer assigned and never ask for further documents regarding employment should I send my payslips and etc or there is no need because she didn't asked?
> 
> 2. She asked my wife Transcript and Degree but unfortunately we only have Transcript but I can get letter from her Uni in Pakistan that degree is in process and will b issued in next 4 weeks. Is that acceptable? If not will they refuse our visa?
> 
> Thanks


1. If you have it is better to upload.
2. Upload the transcript and letter now; later submit the degree once received.


----------



## chiraggodhani

9 days of dryness...!!!Hope it is not a sign of negative big bangs...!!!:fingerscrossed:

Already they have in mind to increase visa fees of parents visa from 170$ to 5000$ for 3 years n 10000$ for 5 years n 20000$ for 10 years.

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/...arents-stay-australia-10-years-it-costs-20000


----------



## kaju

chiraggodhani said:


> 9 days of dryness...!!!Hope it is not a sign of negative big bangs...!!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Already they have in mind to increase visa fees of parents visa from 170$ to 5000$ for 3 years n 10000$ for 5 years n 20000$ for 10 years.
> 
> New visa for migrant parents to stay in Australia for up to 10 years - for $20,000 | SBS News


There is no Parent Visa that costs $170. The "cheap" Parent Visa is about $7000 per person, but there is likely to be 15-20+ year wait for that. The Contributory version is about $50,000, and normally takes about 18 months.

Lots of people want their parents to come to Australia, but can't afford the Contributory Parent visa cost. So the compromise answer is a temporary visa. 

The costs on the health system for aging people is astounding - if you allow that the average aged parent will cost the Australian taxpayer perhaps $350,000 for Medicare if they were allowed to access it, and there may be 15,000 visas a year, that's a lot of expense covered by taxpayers for people that have never, and likely will never contribute to Australian taxes. 

Hence they will need to get private health insurance. Given the higher risk, this too is going to be very expensive for them.

The visa that the person in the article has for $130 a year is simply a visitor visa, and the price is from 2014, those are $340 at the moment, and they would likely also require private health cover.


----------



## chiraggodhani

kaju said:


> There is no Parent Visa that costs $170. The "cheap" Parent Visa is about $7000 per person, but there is likely to be 15-20+ year wait for that. The Contributory version is about $50,000, and normally takes about 18 months.
> 
> Lots of people want their parents to come to Australia, but can't afford the Contributory Parent visa cost. So the compromise answer is a temporary visa.
> 
> The costs on the health system for aging people is astounding - if you allow that the average aged parent will cost the Australian taxpayer perhaps $350,000 for Medicare if they were allowed to access it, and there may be 15,000 visas a year, that's a lot of expense covered by taxpayers for people that have never, and likely will never contribute to Australian taxes.
> 
> Hence they will need to get private health insurance. Given the higher risk, this too is going to be very expensive for them.
> 
> The visa that the person in the article has for $130 a year is simply a visitor visa, and the price is from 2014, those are $340 at the moment, and they would likely also require private health cover.


Yep..M talking about Visitor Visa Family Sponsored....!!!In Which they get 1 year n 2 years of visa...Which now might cost 5000$. Earlier it was 170$ (My parents is on this visa for 1 year)


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Uneakboy said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on 21st April on Electronic Equipment Trade Worker 342313 and provided TRA assessment letter for 1 year experience and letter from employer only.
> I submitted my wife functional English letter and her Transcript only.
> 
> 1. Visa officer assigned and never ask for further documents regarding employment should I send my payslips and etc or there is no need because she didn't asked?
> 
> 2. She asked my wife Transcript and Degree but unfortunately we only have Transcript but I can get letter from her Uni in Pakistan that degree is in process and will b issued in next 4 weeks. Is that acceptable? If not will they refuse our visa?
> 
> Thanks


When was case officer Assigned? I am 28/04 applicant


----------



## kaju

chiraggodhani said:


> Yep..M talking about Visitor Visa Family Sponsored....!!!In Which they get 1 year n 2 years of visa...Which now might cost 5000$. Earlier it was 170$ (My parents is on this visa for 1 year)


I understand.  

However, the new visa won't be quite the same - it will have a different name, and different conditions, so a parent can stay longer of course. . 

Given that anyone using it will have to get private health insurance, it certainly seems expensive. 

The real risk with these visas is that the parent (as they age more) may not pass the medicals next time they need to renew the visa.


----------



## chiraggodhani

kaju said:


> I understand.
> 
> However, the new visa won't be quite the same - it will have a different name, and different conditions, so a parent can stay longer of course. .
> 
> Given that anyone using it will have to get private health insurance, it certainly seems expensive.
> 
> The real risk with these visas is that the parent (as they age more) may not pass the medicals next time they need to renew the visa.


Oki....U mean they have to buy Medi. Insu from Australia..Correct me if m wrong...My Parents used to have their Overseas Insurance from TATA AIG (Indian Company and From India)....will it be ok?
Thanks in Advance.!!!


----------



## kaju

chiraggodhani said:


> Oki....U mean they have to buy Medi. Insu from Australia..Correct me if m wrong...My Parents used to have their Overseas Insurance from TATA AIG (Indian Company and From India)....will it be ok?
> Thanks in Advance.!!!


I don't know - we'll have to wait and see when the visas are announced. 

For some visas like visitor visas, overseas insurance is enough. 

But for some that are for a longer residence period, even though they are temporary visas, Australian private health insurance is needed. 

That would be my guess in the case of these visas too, but it is very much a guess - we'll know fairly soon, I suppose!


----------



## Mitul Patel

Updation in DIBP website..
Lets hope something new is on its way...

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Syst

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Mitul Patel said:


> Updation in DIBP website..
> Lets hope something new is on its way...
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Syst
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I think this is regular maintenance... I dont foresee any big revamp as such !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

I am trying to apply for 312211 - Civil Engineering Draft Person.
I have Bachelor Degree in Civil Engineering (4 Year Course) from India and 5 years of experience in the similar field. Same roles and responsibilities mentioned under 312211.

My doubt is can I apply for this position? I doubt I am over qualified for this position.
Because mine is Bachelor Degree and this comes under Skill level -2. So only Associate degree is required.

Vetassess is the assessing authority. Before applying for skill assessment I need to clarify this doubt.

Please help.

Awaiting for your reply.


Regards,
SP


----------



## AA007

priyasanuel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am trying to apply for 312211 - Civil Engineering Draft Person.
> I have Bachelor Degree in Civil Engineering (4 Year Course) from India and 5 years of experience in the similar field. Same roles and responsibilities mentioned under 312211.
> 
> My doubt is can I apply for this position? I doubt I am over qualified for this position.
> Because mine is Bachelor Degree and this comes under Skill level -2. So only Associate degree is required.
> 
> Vetassess is the assessing authority. Before applying for skill assessment I need to clarify this doubt.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SP


Hi,

233211 would be more appropriate for you, isn't it ?


----------



## sultan_azam

priyasanuel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I am trying to apply for 312211 - Civil Engineering Draft Person.
> I have Bachelor Degree in Civil Engineering (4 Year Course) from India and 5 years of experience in the similar field. Same roles and responsibilities mentioned under 312211.
> 
> My doubt is can I apply for this position? I doubt I am over qualified for this position.
> Because mine is Bachelor Degree and this comes under Skill level -2. So only Associate degree is required.
> 
> Vetassess is the assessing authority. Before applying for skill assessment I need to clarify this doubt.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SP


why not 233211 - civil engineer ??


----------



## priyasanuel

Thank you for your reply.

My roles and responsibilities are close to civil engineering draft person (312211) other than civil engineer ( 233211). Thats why I prefer 312211.


Awaiting for your reply.


Regards,
SP


----------



## priyasanuel

sultan_azam said:


> why not 233211 - civil engineer ??


Thank you for your reply.

My roles and responsibilities are close to civil engineering draft person (312211) other than civil engineer ( 233211). Thats why I prefer 312211.

Can I apply? Does my over qualificatio will be a problem.


Awaiting for your reply.


Regards,
SP


----------



## priyasanuel

sultan_azam said:


> why not 233211 - civil engineer ??


hank you for your reply.

My roles and responsibilities are close to civil engineering draft person (312211) other than civil engineer ( 233211). Thats why I prefer 312211.

Can I apply? Does my over qualification will be a problem.


Awaiting for your reply.


Regards,
SP


----------



## sultan_azam

priyasanuel said:


> hank you for your reply.
> 
> My roles and responsibilities are close to civil engineering draft person (312211) other than civil engineer ( 233211). Thats why I prefer 312211.
> 
> Can I apply? Does my over qualification will be a problem.
> 
> 
> Awaiting for your reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SP


i dont think that should be a problem


----------



## priyasanuel

sultan_azam said:


> i dont think that should be a problem


Thank you for your prompt reply.

So can I proceed my skill assessment


----------



## chiraggodhani

Hey Guys/Exparts,

Need your guidance...Does raising online Complains regarding status or deplayed visa process to DIBP creates any Problem to my under process visa applications? My agent (MARA) say no to raise any quary or complaints before 6 months....What do u suggest?


----------



## AA007

chiraggodhani said:


> Hey Guys/Exparts,
> 
> Need your guidance...Does raising online Complains to DIBP creates any Problem to my under process visa applications? My agent (MARA) say no to raise any quary or complaints before 6 months....What do u suggest?


Right. Raising compliant might have worked for some but it didn't work for me even I raised it after one year from Visa lodgement. 
I suggest to keep calm and wait. 
Good luck


----------



## AA007

priyasanuel said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> My roles and responsibilities are close to civil engineering draft person (312211) other than civil engineer ( 233211). Thats why I prefer 312211.
> 
> 
> Awaiting for your reply.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SP


CE is vast field and I don't see any issue if your JDs are more close to CE drafts person and ultimately these are related to your degree. Don't want to confuse you but better to be with your qualification and majors. Let them evaluate you as CE and incase they feel they can propose you the other option. 

I would like sultan to comment on it being an expert.


----------



## andreyx108b

chiraggodhani said:


> Hey Guys/Exparts,
> 
> Need your guidance...Does raising online Complains regarding status or deplayed visa process to DIBP creates any Problem to my under process visa applications? My agent (MARA) say no to raise any quary or complaints before 6 months....What do u suggest?




It wont help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

AA007 said:


> CE is vast field and I don't see any issue if your JDs are more close to CE drafts person and ultimately these are related to your degree. Don't want to confuse you but better to be with your qualification and majors. Let them evaluate you as CE and incase they feel they can propose you the other option.
> 
> I would like sultan to comment on it being an expert.


nowadays Engineer Australia are behaving like perfectionist, they want everything perfect and to the point, if there is deviation, they stick Engineering Technologist on the profile

in such scenario, it will be better to stick with the occupation she has worked in actually i.e. civil engineering draftsperson

just my thought


----------



## numero_uno

chiraggodhani said:


> Hey Guys/Exparts,
> 
> Need your guidance...Does raising online Complains regarding status or deplayed visa process to DIBP creates any Problem to my under process visa applications? My agent (MARA) say no to raise any quary or complaints before 6 months....What do u suggest?


Current processing time for 190 is 8 months for 90% of the applications, i would suggest to wait till you complete this tenure.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Is DIBP on vacation again or what!? 
I know quota, July and all...
But still we can expect at least a single grant within few days.

I think I will have to forget the fact that I've applied for visa and that's the onle easy way to deal this condition..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

*Morning Sunshine*



Mitul Patel said:


> Is DIBP on vacation again or what!?
> I know quota, July and all...
> But still we can expect at least a single grant within few days.
> 
> I think I will have to forget the fact that I've applied for visa and that's the onle easy way to deal this condition..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


*i wrote something for this on other thread, sharing it here, I wish it may give you some direction*

*Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated* 

My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program. 


During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days. 

the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills*. Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment to develop ourselves. 

The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in

- read a book or whatever stuff we like
- develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
- learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
- painting, gaming
- take a break, enjoy a holiday
- volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
- work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
- or anything which gives you peace

We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.


Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.

Good morning and Have a Great Life

*Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)*


----------



## rvd

Mitul Patel said:


> Is DIBP on vacation again or what!?
> I know quota, July and all...
> But still we can expect at least a single grant within few days.
> 
> I think I will have to forget the fact that I've applied for visa and that's the onle easy way to deal this condition..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Let's hope for the best and after this long silence DIBP will shower with grants.

All my prayers are that our applications should not get into that last 10% of applications.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## priyasanuel

AA007 said:


> CE is vast field and I don't see any issue if your JDs are more close to CE drafts person and ultimately these are related to your degree. Don't want to confuse you but better to be with your qualification and majors. Let them evaluate you as CE and incase they feel they can propose you the other option.
> 
> I would like sultan to comment on it being an expert.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## priyasanuel

sultan_azam said:


> nowadays Engineer Australia are behaving like perfectionist, they want everything perfect and to the point, if there is deviation, they stick Engineering Technologist on the profile
> 
> in such scenario, it will be better to stick with the occupation she has worked in actually i.e. civil engineering draftsperson
> 
> just my thought


Thank you for your reply.

312211 will assess by Vetassess and Engineers Austrlai.

So I am planning to give to Vetassess.


----------



## Mitul Patel

rvd said:


> Let's hope for the best and after this long silence DIBP will shower with grants.
> 
> All my prayers are that our applications should not get into that last 10% of applications.
> 
> Hoping for the best.


Ya....m also afraid of that..
Anyways , All D Best to all of us !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> *i wrote something for this on other thread, sharing it here, I wish it may give you some direction*
> 
> *Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated*
> 
> My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program.
> 
> 
> During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days.
> 
> the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills*. Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment to develop ourselves.
> 
> The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in
> 
> - read a book or whatever stuff we like
> - develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
> - learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
> - painting, gaming
> - take a break, enjoy a holiday
> - volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
> - work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
> - or anything which gives you peace
> 
> We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.
> 
> 
> Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.
> 
> Good morning and Have a Great Life
> 
> *Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)*


Thanks a lot Sultan, its really encouraging..!!
And its a good idea to start an interesting activity so that mind can be diverted...

And I can extract at least this much from ur words that, Sultan became writer on the way of journey for visa  ..

Thanks again...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> *i wrote something for this on other thread, sharing it here, I wish it may give you some direction*
> 
> 
> 
> *Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated*
> 
> 
> 
> My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days.
> 
> 
> 
> the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills*. Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment to develop ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in
> 
> 
> 
> - read a book or whatever stuff we like
> 
> - develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
> 
> - learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
> 
> - painting, gaming
> 
> - take a break, enjoy a holiday
> 
> - volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
> 
> - work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
> 
> - or anything which gives you peace
> 
> 
> 
> We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning and Have a Great Life
> 
> 
> 
> *Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)*




Spot on my dear friend. My visa journey span is same as same yours ( 2013 ) 

As you said there is no point in worrying. Emails, calls or complaint will not get you the grant until the CO decides. 

Few recent emotions events in my life made to think that even a year delay will be happy for me. There are lots and lots of things behind grant, but many just struck with the grant which will bring lot of stress . 

All the best to everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Spot on my dear friend. My visa journey span is same as same yours ( 2013 )
> 
> As you said there is no point in worrying. Emails, calls or complaint will not get you the grant until the CO decides.
> 
> Few recent emotions events in my life made to think that even a year delay will be happy for me. There are lots and lots of things behind grant, but many just struck with the grant which will bring lot of stress .
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


yeah, agree, work hard till visa application and then forget it, concentrate on other things in life... there is a lot besides the visa

good luck to everyone


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan, its really encouraging..!!
> And its a good idea to start an interesting activity so that mind can be diverted...
> 
> And I can extract at least this much from ur words that, Sultan became writer on the way of journey for visa  ..
> 
> Thanks again...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


hah, you got me


good luck mate...


----------



## Matts.

I am wondering what may be a reason for delay in Grants. As per the immitracker hardly any grants have been issued from April 26-2017.
Does anyone have some info ?


----------



## Mel-Bourne

Matts. said:


> I am wondering what may be a reason for delay in Grants. As per the immitracker hardly any grants have been issued from April 26-2017.
> Does anyone have some info ?


Mate, gurus of the forum say that this is due to the fact that DIBP has reached so called PR grant ceiling level for current financial year and grants will be issued in upcoming FY

Anybody with some solid statistics behind this myth........


----------



## Matts.

Mel-Bourne said:


> Mate, gurus of the forum say that this is due to the fact that DIBP has reached so called PR grant ceiling level for current financial year and grants will be issued in upcoming FY
> 
> Anybody with some solid statistics behind this myth........


Thanks, When does the new financial year start ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Matts. said:


> Thanks, When does the new financial year start ?


July


----------



## Matts.

sultan_azam said:


> July


That means for those awaiting for a grant , first they have to wait till July and after July once the new financial year starts again the second round of wait for CO to pick your case for processing.


----------



## rvd

Matts. said:


> That means for those awaiting for a grant , first they have to wait till July and after July once the new financial year starts again the second round of wait for CO to pick your case for processing.


It is believed that CO will do all their proceedings now and only grant will be hold to give after July if Visa cap reached according to our speculations.

Ideally CO pick the cases as usually; only grant will be after July.


----------



## Matts.

rvd said:


> It is believed that CO will do all their proceedings now and only grant will be hold to give after July if Visa cap reached according to our speculations.
> 
> Ideally CO pick the cases as usually; only grant will be after July.


Thanks for reply. Is there any link where we can confirm if the Visa Cap has reached for State sponsored nominations?


----------



## rvd

Matts. said:


> Thanks for reply. Is there any link where we can confirm if the Visa Cap has reached for State sponsored nominations?


Nothing for the current year. But fact sheets are available for previous years in DIBP's site but I am not sure whether those have answer for your specific question.


----------



## mohefny

rvd said:


> Nothing for the current year. But fact sheets are available for previous years in DIBP's site but I am not sure whether those have answer for your specific question.



Capping And Queuing


For all to review.


----------



## sujal1987

Very Useful

but again, they are granting visa for some people urgently and keep others waiting for longer. Do you think it has anything to do with Occupation availability/priority. The Applicants with high demand occupations are granted first while those of low availability are kept aside for processing. 
A number of grants are given after my lodgement and I am still halfway. :der:


----------



## Sandyimmi

sultan_azam said:


> Mitul Patel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DIBP on vacation again or what!?
> I know quota, July and all...
> But still we can expect at least a single grant within few days.
> 
> I think I will have to forget the fact that I've applied for visa and that's the onle easy way to deal this condition..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> *i wrote something for this on other thread, sharing it here, I wish it may give you some direction*
> 
> *Just thought of writing my mind, many may not agree, my purpose will be fulfilled even if one gets motivated*
> 
> My visa journey spans from 2013 to 2017, but never I had worried for the long time it took, I gave priority to things which I considered were significant in my life. Although the idea of going to Australia happened in 2003 at the time I was selecting a college for the engineering program.
> 
> 
> During school days, exams ended around 15th and results were declared on 30th, new session started thereafter, the period between 15-30 was the best days, no worries of anything, just enjoyment, I used to get up earlier than usual, just to explore the places around my house in the morning breeze, read comics and even newspaper which was not that exciting when school session started, I used to enjoy that every moment within those 15 days.
> 
> the period between visa application and grant letter is something like those 15 days, no worries of English test, arranging RNR letter, going for PCC etc, we are free to relax and do what we have been missing for many months/years, we are looking forward to enter a prospering country, a hopefully good future, but in this wait many don't realize the golden time we have in hand, we should enjoy life, we have invested a lot of time after visa, this is the time when *we should invest in ourselves, our mind, our body. our skills*. Visa will come eventually but we shouldn't miss the opportune moment to develop ourselves.
> 
> The waiting time takes a toll and I have seen even seasoned person falling prey to it, but let us at least try to overcome that, we can invest time in
> 
> - read a book or whatever stuff we like
> - develop fitness by yoga, walking/running, join a gym
> - learning a different language - not English, something else, like we have so many languages in our own country which we can learn and practice, this activity is one which interests me, so far I have been able to speak Bengali & odiya, not fluently but to some extent, there was a time when I was conversant in Tamil but unfortunately I lost touch, I will try to gain grip again
> - painting, gaming
> - take a break, enjoy a holiday
> - volunteer for an orphanage or an old age home
> - work towards improving your technical skills which can help you in job search in the new country
> - or anything which gives you peace
> 
> We are so much engulfed by elements of visa journey that we miss to realize the things beyond this, the sunshine we are not able to visualize. Remember, PTE/IELTS, Eoi, visa, Job etc are just part of a journey, we have a life larger than that. Meet new persons, make companions for life not just for small steps of visa journey, *stay away from negative people*, enjoy time with family members, visit your hometown, your ancestral place, and yeah do keep DIBP informed of your travels, let them know you have a life beyond visa journey, DIBP will be pleased to know that the applicant is a person who enjoys life.
> 
> 
> Regarding how I spent my time after visa application, I kept myself busy with a significant project and I was able to convert it into reality before I got the visa, I am not at liberty to share this thing in the forum.
> 
> Good morning and Have a Great Life
> 
> *Jai Maaheshmathi (Victory to Life)*
Click to expand...

Wow Sultan..what a positivity.. really difficult to be like you..Appreciate and Hats off to you.


----------



## sujal1987

Some of the fact sheets and the hard proof:
Being unable to share link, I am forwarding the path of 'DIBP' website where you all can find the information. 
Home > About Us > Corporate information > Fact sheets and forms > Fact sheets

''Under section 85 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act), the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass.
When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the programme year. Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new programme year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available.''

This explains why we all expect grants in July.
Certainly, there is no evidence that the visa caps are reached.


----------



## sujal1987

*Suspension of processing*
''Section 84 of the Act allows the Minister to suspend all processing in a particular subclass for a specific period. If such a notice is issued, the processing of all applications of the specified subclass ceases until the date specified in the notice.
Suspension notices do not affect applications where a decision was taken to grant or refuse a visa before the date of the suspension notice.''

This is another possible reason for delay, but it is not disclosed


----------



## sujal1987

*Priority processing*

Section 499 of the Act allows the Minister to give written directions to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the Minister considers appropriate
''For skilled migration, priority processing arrangements have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.''

This explains why applications with low availability occupations or those whose occupations are removed from SOL/CSOL list are given less priorities. Those with high demand occupations are probably taken into higher priority. So few applications are granted even if they are lodged in March or so and people like me are still waiting after lodgement in October 16.


----------



## rvd

I hope don't need to panic by seeing this Acts and Section since we did not see any grants for sometime now irrespective of the occupations. So the freeze is due to some other unknown reasons.




sujal1987 said:


> *Priority processing*
> 
> Section 499 of the Act allows the Minister to give written directions to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the Minister considers appropriate
> ''For skilled migration, priority processing arrangements have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.''
> 
> This explains why applications with low availability occupations or those whose occupations are removed from SOL/CSOL list are given less priorities. Those with high demand occupations are probably taken into higher priority. So few applications are granted even if they are lodged in March or so and people like me are still waiting after lodgement in October 16.


----------



## sultan_azam

Sandyimmi said:


> Wow Sultan..what a positivity.. really difficult to be like you..Appreciate and Hats off to you.


thanks dear


----------



## andreyx108b

sujal1987 said:


> *Priority processing*
> 
> Section 499 of the Act allows the Minister to give written directions to consider and finalise visa applications in an order of priority that the Minister considers appropriate
> ''For skilled migration, priority processing arrangements have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.''
> 
> This explains why applications with low availability occupations or those whose occupations are removed from SOL/CSOL list are given less priorities. Those with high demand occupations are probably taken into higher priority. So few applications are granted even if they are lodged in March or so and people like me are still waiting after lodgement in October 16.




Please dont confuse people. No grants have been issued recently. Regardless of occupation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matts.

andreyx108b said:


> Please dont confuse people. No grants have been issued recently. Regardless of occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know the reason for this HALT ? Is it because the quota for this year has closed


----------



## rvd

Matts. said:


> Do you know the reason for this HALT ? Is it because the quota for this year has closed


I assume it may not because of the quota since DIBP would have well aware of the quota in such case DIBP would have reduced the number of grants gradually from March or April onward so that there will be at least few grants can be given till June as we are seeing in previous years.

This HALT could be because of different reasons such as policy change, diplomatic decision, work pressure due to recent visa changes, etc.. which is not disclosed by DIBP to public.


----------



## andreyx108b

Matts. said:


> Do you know the reason for this HALT ? Is it because the quota for this year has closed


There are no evidence of delay mails. So i would not bet on it. 

We can only wait now.


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> There are no evidence of delay mails. So i would not bet on it.
> 
> We can only wait now.


I think delay mail will start flowing after May 22nd


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> I think delay mail will start flowing after May 22nd


Well... we just need to wait and see, they should in theory be issued at any time a visa quota become unavailable. 

I would expect Kaju to know this better than any of us


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> Well... we just need to wait and see, they should in theory be issued at any time a visa quota become unavailable.
> 
> I would expect Kaju to know this better than any of us


True, but just a random question ?

Apart from the indefinite delay in grant, is there anything else to worry about other than the unexpected delay ?

I mean is there any threat of abruptly not issuing grant ? If an invite was issued and visa was lodged, it could at worse be rejected due to applicants mistake (if any).

Or else grant will be issued say even after a year maybe.

Is my understanding correct ? Pls advice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Well... we just need to wait and see, they should in theory be issued at any time a visa quota become unavailable.
> 
> I would expect Kaju to know this better than any of us


agree


----------



## sultan_azam

Rahul_UK183 said:


> True, but just a random question ?
> 
> Apart from the indefinite delay in grant, is there anything else to worry about other than the unexpected delay ?
> 
> I mean is there any threat of abruptly not issuing grant ? If an invite was issued and visa was lodged, it could at worse be rejected due to applicants mistake (if any).
> 
> Or else grant will be issued say even after a year maybe.
> 
> Is my understanding correct ? Pls advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


if there is any mistake then DIBP will seek clarification from applicant, they dont straight away reject the application

yes, grant can taken an year or even more to be issued


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sultan_azam said:


> if there is any mistake then DIBP will seek clarification from applicant, they dont straight away reject the application
> 
> yes, grant can taken an year or even more to be issued


Thanks Sultan.. that answers my query. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rahul_UK183 said:


> True, but just a random question ?
> 
> Apart from the indefinite delay in grant, is there anything else to worry about other than the unexpected delay ?
> 
> I mean is there any threat of abruptly not issuing grant ? If an invite was issued and visa was lodged, it could at worse be rejected due to applicants mistake (if any).
> 
> Or else grant will be issued say even after a year maybe.
> 
> Is my understanding correct ? Pls advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I see no such option that they will stop completely. First of all it makes no sense at all, then, secondly, migration in a way is vital (i know it as person who is actually do hiring), thirdly - they would announce such plans ahead and process everyone who already applied. 

So don't worry.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> I see no such option that they will stop completely. First of all it makes no sense at all, then, secondly, migration in a way is vital (i know it as person who is actually do hiring), thirdly - they would announce such plans ahead and process everyone who already applied.
> 
> So don't worry.


Yeah so far the vibes are ok for 189 190 in upcoming fiscal year.

I am waiting for my 189 BA EOI to be picked up, EOI filed 11th April 2017 with 70 score.

1st july will earn 5 more points and become 75.

Hoping 1st round of July 2017. Fingerscrossed 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju

As the financial year draws to a close, most of the year's allocation of permanent visas has been granted. 

DIBP has to grant the exact number of visas that they are allowed to grant - the number that they were authorised to grant by Parliament for the current financial year, as stated in the approved Migration Programme figures for the year. They can't go over this limit, so at this time of year, they have to become very precise, and there will be very few visas places left available to grant.

So grants flow freely for most of the financial year, but at this time of year they slow to a trickle, and by June there really is very few at all. 

During this time however, processing of cases continues as normal, as requirements are met and clearances are obtained - cases that are ready to grant are effectively kept aside, most to be granted within the first few weeks of July. 

It's possible that, as in previous years, DIBP may advise applicants that would otherwise be grant-ready, that their grants may be delayed until the new financial year commences - normally it _may_ go something like this:
_
I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass XXX)._

_The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 20XX-XX program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
_
These emails normally start in May, at the same time as the level of grants dramatically reduces, although I suppose they don't actually have to send them, and policies can change. Towards the end of June there are normally very few grants indeed - it's a real balancing act by then as they want to grant the exact number of visas. 

It can often take a little time after the new financial year starts for the flow of grants to get back up to speed - anything up to a few weeks into July before there may be a good number of grants.

There is no problem with anyone's applications, no changes to the Migration Programme, DIBP have not stopped issuing visas per se - they just need to slow down as they reach their allotted number of grants, and the granting of visas at a greatly increased rate will resume in the new financial year.

In the meantime, staff are normally fully engaged processing existing cases that are not yet ready to be granted.


----------



## sultan_azam

kaju said:


> As the financial year draws to a close, most of the year's allocation of permanent visas has been granted.
> 
> DIBP has to grant the exact number of visas that they are allowed to grant - the number that they were authorised to grant by Parliament for the current financial year, as stated in the approved Migration Programme figures for the year. They can't go over this limit, so at this time of year, they have to become very precise, and there will be very few visas places left available to grant.
> 
> So grants flow freely for most of the financial year, but at this time of year they slow to a trickle, and by June there really is very few at all.
> 
> During this time however, processing of cases continues as normal, as requirements are met and clearances are obtained - cases that are ready to grant are effectively kept aside, most to be granted within the first few weeks of July.
> 
> It's possible that, as in previous years, DIBP may advise applicants that would otherwise be grant-ready, that their grants may be delayed until the new financial year commences - normally it _may_ go something like this:
> _
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass XXX)._
> 
> _The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> _
> These emails normally start in May, at the same time as the level of grants dramatically reduces, although I suppose they don't actually have to send them, and policies can change. Towards the end of June there are normally very few grants indeed - it's a real balancing act by then as they want to grant the exact number of visas.
> 
> It can often take a little time after the new financial year starts for the flow of grants to get back up to speed - anything up to a few weeks into July before there may be a good number of grants.
> 
> There is no problem with anyone's applications, no changes to the Migration Programme, DIBP have not stopped issuing visas per se - they just need to slow down as they reach their allotted number of grants, and the granting of visas at a greatly increased rate will resume in the new financial year.
> 
> In the meantime, staff are normally fully engaged processing existing cases that are not yet ready to be granted.


Kaju - thanks for this post


----------



## Rahul_UK183

kaju said:


> As the financial year draws to a close, most of the year's allocation of permanent visas has been granted.
> 
> DIBP has to grant the exact number of visas that they are allowed to grant - the number that they were authorised to grant by Parliament for the current financial year, as stated in the approved Migration Programme figures for the year. They can't go over this limit, so at this time of year, they have to become very precise, and there will be very few visas places left available to grant.
> 
> So grants flow freely for most of the financial year, but at this time of year they slow to a trickle, and by June there really is very few at all.
> 
> During this time however, processing of cases continues as normal, as requirements are met and clearances are obtained - cases that are ready to grant are effectively kept aside, most to be granted within the first few weeks of July.
> 
> It's possible that, as in previous years, DIBP may advise applicants that would otherwise be grant-ready, that their grants may be delayed until the new financial year commences - normally it _may_ go something like this:
> _
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass XXX)._
> 
> _The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> _
> These emails normally start in May, at the same time as the level of grants dramatically reduces, although I suppose they don't actually have to send them, and policies can change. Towards the end of June there are normally very few grants indeed - it's a real balancing act by then as they want to grant the exact number of visas.
> 
> It can often take a little time after the new financial year starts for the flow of grants to get back up to speed - anything up to a few weeks into July before there may be a good number of grants.
> 
> There is no problem with anyone's applications, no changes to the Migration Programme, DIBP have not stopped issuing visas per se - they just need to slow down as they reach their allotted number of grants, and the granting of visas at a greatly increased rate will resume in the new financial year.
> 
> In the meantime, staff are normally fully engaged processing existing cases that are not yet ready to be granted.


Thanks, very insightful. 

Does this imply any invites received from 1st July 2017, will be prioritised for grants after the current grant-ready backlog is cleared ?

Even if they are flawlessly filed ? 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Very nice post; I hope this will ends lot of speculations/theories around threads. 



kaju said:


> As the financial year draws to a close, most of the year's allocation of permanent visas has been granted.
> 
> DIBP has to grant the exact number of visas that they are allowed to grant - the number that they were authorised to grant by Parliament for the current financial year, as stated in the approved Migration Programme figures for the year. They can't go over this limit, so at this time of year, they have to become very precise, and there will be very few visas places left available to grant.
> 
> So grants flow freely for most of the financial year, but at this time of year they slow to a trickle, and by June there really is very few at all.
> 
> During this time however, processing of cases continues as normal, as requirements are met and clearances are obtained - cases that are ready to grant are effectively kept aside, most to be granted within the first few weeks of July.
> 
> It's possible that, as in previous years, DIBP may advise applicants that would otherwise be grant-ready, that their grants may be delayed until the new financial year commences - normally it _may_ go something like this:
> _
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass XXX)._
> 
> _The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 20XX-XX program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> _
> These emails normally start in May, at the same time as the level of grants dramatically reduces, although I suppose they don't actually have to send them, and policies can change. Towards the end of June there are normally very few grants indeed - it's a real balancing act by then as they want to grant the exact number of visas.
> 
> It can often take a little time after the new financial year starts for the flow of grants to get back up to speed - anything up to a few weeks into July before there may be a good number of grants.
> 
> There is no problem with anyone's applications, no changes to the Migration Programme, DIBP have not stopped issuing visas per se - they just need to slow down as they reach their allotted number of grants, and the granting of visas at a greatly increased rate will resume in the new financial year.
> 
> In the meantime, staff are normally fully engaged processing existing cases that are not yet ready to be granted.


----------



## Rahul_UK183

andreyx108b said:


> Well... we just need to wait and see, they should in theory be issued at any time a visa quota become unavailable.
> 
> I would expect Kaju to know this better than any of us


Good shout !! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz

kaju said:


> As the financial year draws to a close, most of the year's allocation of permanent visas has been granted.
> 
> DIBP has to grant the exact number of visas that they are allowed to grant - the number that they were authorised to grant by Parliament for the current financial year, as stated in the approved Migration Programme figures for the year. They can't go over this limit, so at this time of year, they have to become very precise, and there will be very few visas places left available to grant.
> 
> So grants flow freely for most of the financial year, but at this time of year they slow to a trickle, and by June there really is very few at all.
> 
> During this time however, processing of cases continues as normal, as requirements are met and clearances are obtained - cases that are ready to grant are effectively kept aside, most to be granted within the first few weeks of July.
> 
> It's possible that, as in previous years, DIBP may advise applicants that would otherwise be grant-ready, that their grants may be delayed until the new financial year commences - normally it _may_ go something like this:
> _
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass XXX)._
> 
> _The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 20XX-XX program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> _
> These emails normally start in May, at the same time as the level of grants dramatically reduces, although I suppose they don't actually have to send them, and policies can change. Towards the end of June there are normally very few grants indeed - it's a real balancing act by then as they want to grant the exact number of visas.
> 
> It can often take a little time after the new financial year starts for the flow of grants to get back up to speed - anything up to a few weeks into July before there may be a good number of grants.
> 
> There is no problem with anyone's applications, no changes to the Migration Programme, DIBP have not stopped issuing visas per se - they just need to slow down as they reach their allotted number of grants, and the granting of visas at a greatly increased rate will resume in the new financial year.
> 
> In the meantime, staff are normally fully engaged processing existing cases that are not yet ready to be granted.


Thanks Kaju. A respite afterall.  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matts.

Very valuable information . Thanks much.


----------



## kanishka

I have already applied for NSW 190 visa for 261313 . After July as far as I know most of the state will be opened again. Now I want to apply for other states as well. What is the procedure. Can I update the current EOI or do I have to submit a separate EOI other states.


----------



## sultan_azam

kanishka said:


> I have already applied for NSW 190 visa for 261313 . After July as far as I know most of the state will be opened again. Now I want to apply for other states as well. What is the procedure. Can I update the current EOI or do I have to submit a separate EOI other states.


as far as i know for victoria you need to submit an application on their website

Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria


----------



## cyetukuri

Hi,
I have submitted my visa application few hours back and started uploading all the required documents. By when i must complete uploading all the documents. After finishing uploading all the documents? is there any we complete or submit the application process?

Under which section we can upload the marriage certificate. Under my application or my spouse's application.


Regards,
Chandra


----------



## hari_it_ram

Minor update from my end.

Post Dec 2016, every month I use to send the payslip and bank statement. I never requested for status in any of email. 

This morning I got email from CO (different one)

Dear Mr XXX,



Thank you for your recent emails. I can confirm that your visa application is currently undergoing routine checks. At this stage you have provided all requested items but we will contact you if any additional information or clarification is required.

Just sharing, if someone thinks there is no CO contact at all in recent days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## cyetukuri

cyetukuri said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my visa application few hours back and started uploading all the required documents. By when i must complete uploading all the documents. After finishing uploading all the documents? is there any we complete or submit the application process?
> 
> Under which section we can upload the marriage certificate. Under my application or my spouse's application.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


. Can anyone respond here please..


----------



## hari_it_ram

cyetukuri said:


> . Can anyone respond here please..




Boss, you need to wait bit more to get a response as you posted your query around 1AM IST and not many will be active around that time. Mostly people will get reply only by day time. Posting in different forums might not be a good idea 

To answer your query,

1) You can always upload as many as you want ( limit is 60) after paying the fee. There is no timeline or deadline unless you have co requesting for certain documents

2) Marriage certificate should be uploaded under relationship edvidence ( I don't remember the exact option). I got this option under spouse attach doc section. Not sure how it will be if the spouse is primary applicant. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## dreamaussie15

Hi,

Before getting EOI invite can apply for PCC? Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## maraikayer

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Before getting EOI invite can apply for PCC? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


You can ,but people say your IED(entry date) depends on your PCC date. Also, PCC issued india does not mention any validity whereas other country PCC have a validity of 3 months. 

Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

maraikayer said:


> You can ,but people say your IED(entry date) depends on your PCC date. Also, PCC issued india does not mention any validity whereas other country PCC have a validity of 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk




You have 1 year from the date of meds or pcc. 

If you are sure of invite within short period of time - them by all means it is better to get it ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

cyetukuri said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my visa application few hours back and started uploading all the required documents. By when i must complete uploading all the documents. After finishing uploading all the documents? is there any we complete or submit the application process?
> 
> Under which section we can upload the marriage certificate. Under my application or my spouse's application.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


you can upload documents before a case officer picks up your file, it takes 7-10 days for that, maximum 28 days, use the weekend for document upload

marriage certificate - Evidence of relationship, under document list of spouse


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Minor update from my end.
> 
> Post Dec 2016, every month I use to send the payslip and bank statement. I never requested for status in any of email.
> 
> This morning I got email from CO (different one)
> 
> Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your recent emails. I can confirm that your visa application is currently undergoing routine checks. At this stage you have provided all requested items but we will contact you if any additional information or clarification is required.
> 
> Just sharing, if someone thinks there is no CO contact at all in recent days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



that is a nice update from your end, thanks for sharing


----------



## sultan_azam

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Before getting EOI invite can apply for PCC? Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


you can apply, but sometimes a proof/purpose is to be produced for taking PCC, the invitation letter helps in such cases


----------



## hari_it_ram

sultan_azam said:


> that is a nice update from your end, thanks for sharing




No probs mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## chiraggodhani

hari_it_ram said:


> Minor update from my end.
> 
> Post Dec 2016, every month I use to send the payslip and bank statement. I never requested for status in any of email.
> 
> This morning I got email from CO (different one)
> 
> Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your recent emails. I can confirm that your visa application is currently undergoing routine checks. At this stage you have provided all requested items but we will contact you if any additional information or clarification is required.
> 
> Just sharing, if someone thinks there is no CO contact at all in recent days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.



Looks like you trigger them to give you respond..!!!
That's good sign that at least they r working on our case....My timeline is also same as yours....!!!All b best..!!! Now we can see 2 grants in last 2 days in myimmitracker as well.

ANZSCO: 223111 - Human Resource Adviser (Now ANZSCO is No more)
Points breakdown: Age: 30; Education: 15; PTE: 0; Employment:10
SA-Chain Migration SS (55+5): 1 Dec 2016
190 Visa Application Lodged: 20 Dec 2016
Status: Received
Grant: Waiting


----------



## chiraggodhani

hari_it_ram said:


> Minor update from my end.
> 
> Post Dec 2016, every month I use to send the payslip and bank statement. I never requested for status in any of email.
> 
> This morning I got email from CO (different one)
> 
> Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your recent emails. I can confirm that your visa application is currently undergoing routine checks. At this stage you have provided all requested items but we will contact you if any additional information or clarification is required.
> 
> Just sharing, if someone thinks there is no CO contact at all in recent days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hari...Did u used to mail salary slips to CO's mail ID or u used to upload it in Immi account?


----------



## hari_it_ram

I attached the docs in IMMI account and send a email to CO ( not everyone need to do this, if you do, never expect a reply from them ). 



chiraggodhani said:


> Hari...Did u used to mail salary slips to CO's mail ID or u used to upload it in Immi account?


----------



## rvd

Your update gives a positive hope. Thanks for update. 



hari_it_ram said:


> Minor update from my end.
> 
> Post Dec 2016, every month I use to send the payslip and bank statement. I never requested for status in any of email.
> 
> This morning I got email from CO (different one)
> 
> Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your recent emails. I can confirm that your visa application is currently undergoing routine checks. At this stage you have provided all requested items but we will contact you if any additional information or clarification is required.
> 
> Just sharing, if someone thinks there is no CO contact at all in recent days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Your update gives a positive hope. Thanks for update.




 Hope everyone will have their grant soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

Three grants for SC 190 are updated in myimmitracker in last 2 working days. Some progressing is always better than nothing. Hope days are not far to all.


----------



## Qasimkhan

rvd said:


> Three grants for SC 190 are updated in myimmitracker in last 2 working days. Some progressing is always better than nothing. Hope days are not far to all.


Great RVD, 
Can you please also mention their visa lodgement date and whether they were onshore or offshore applicants. Thanks


----------



## rvd

Qasimkhan said:


> Great RVD,
> Can you please also mention their visa lodgement date and whether they were onshore or offshore applicants. Thanks


Two Lodged on 10/03/2017 and granted on 12/05/2017 (one onshore and other offshore).

Third one lodged on 18/04/2016 and granted on 11/05/2017 (Offshore)


----------



## hsrajpal

hsrajpal said:


> Hello everyone..
> I m a silent viewer of this forum.
> Just want to know that is there any rejection chance of 190 visa after waiting for almost 4 months.. lodged my application on 16th jan..
> CO contact on 30th jan.. No meds were asked by then just form 80 and pcc..
> Completed and pressed IP on 15th feb.
> Completed medicals by 1st March..
> Status is Assessment in progess after that...
> Can anyone provide any information on that.. My case is handled by GSM Adelaide..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

> Originally Posted by hsrajpal View Post
> Hello everyone..
> I m a silent viewer of this forum.
> Just want to know that is there any rejection chance of 190 visa after waiting for almost 4 months.. lodged my application on 16th jan..
> CO contact on 30th jan.. No meds were asked by then just form 80 and pcc..
> Completed and pressed IP on 15th feb.
> Completed medicals by 1st March..
> Status is Assessment in progess after that...
> Can anyone provide any information on that.. My case is handled by GSM Adelaide..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hsrajpal said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rejection won't happen directly. Applicant will be first given with NJL to prove their claims(which is failed while DIBP's assessment) as last chance.

As long as the proofs strong and genuine rejections won't happen.

Hope for the best.


----------



## hsrajpal

rvd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rejection won't happen directly. Applicant will be first given with NJL to prove their claims(which is failed while DIBP's assessment) as last chance.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the proofs strong and genuine rejections won't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for the best.




Thanks for replying rvd... hoping for the best and good luck to all members for speedy grants..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## confusedgal

*Form 80 for Visa 190*

Hi Guys , 

I am not sure this the right place to ask this question or on a different thread. Please let me know if I posted in the wrong thread. 

Form 80 is really confusing me to the nth degree especially the *question 33*
*"Do you have any other addresses in Australia that have not been
declared at Question 17"*
To give a bit of background info I have been Australia from Sep 2015 and was located in NSW till mid May 2016 and then relocated to Melbourne . 
For the first week of my stay in Melbourne I have stayed in a hotel that was provided by my employer and for next 3-4 weeks in a temporary shared accommodation I found online. From June 2016 I have taken a lease in my name and have been there since.
I am not able to recollect the unit number of this shared accommodation and I don't have the contact number of the person either. 

My question is do I have to declare the hotel address and the temporary address for question 33 ?. 


Since I stayed less than 4 weeks in both of the places I have not provided address for police check and during application submission for 190.

Now I am in total dilemma what to do ?. :help:


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Minor update from my end.
> 
> Post Dec 2016, every month I use to send the payslip and bank statement. I never requested for status in any of email.
> 
> This morning I got email from CO (different one)
> 
> Dear Mr XXX,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your recent emails. I can confirm that your visa application is currently undergoing routine checks. At this stage you have provided all requested items but we will contact you if any additional information or clarification is required.
> 
> Just sharing, if someone thinks there is no CO contact at all in recent days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




There are a few CO contacts reported based in the data. 

However, this is not a CO getting in touch with you to request something, thats a standard response DIBP sends to everyone 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

maraikayer said:


> You can ,but people say your IED(entry date) depends on your PCC date. Also, PCC issued india does not mention any validity whereas other country PCC have a validity of 3 months.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus+5 using Tapatalk




Its 1 year since the date PCC (or meds) has been issued, irrespecutful of stated validity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

andreyx108b said:


> There are a few CO contacts reported based in the data.
> 
> However, this is not a CO getting in touch with you to request something, thats a standard response DIBP sends to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah, my post is just to show that something is happening than nothing  Nothing as CO contact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aussiedream333

hari_it_ram said:


> Yeah, my post is just to show that something is happening than nothing  Nothing as CO contact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hi Hari,

Trust you are well. Does DIBP undertake any employment verification if one is not claiming any points for employment? What do you think.


----------



## Qasimkhan

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> Trust you are well. Does DIBP undertake any employment verification if one is not claiming any points for employment? What do you think.


Nopes they don't


----------



## movingWA

Hello Everyone,

I have one query, please help me.

I had got my EOI for ACT on Nov 3rd, 2016. And I had lodged my visa by Dec, 1st week. After which I completed my PCC and did Medicals for me & my spouse around 22nd Jan 2017. Also at same time my spouse got his PCC as well & we submitted the same. After which since my spouse had not cleared his studies he was asked to give his PTE test which he did in 1st week of March & we submitted his result in 2nd week of March itself. Although he got lesser score our agent suggested that he will manage with this score and asked us to file my spouse visa. I have given credit card details to my agent by 8th April and there on visa fees is not yet paid. As in my agent informed me that 2nd time when we make visa fees payments it is paper based and so far i am following up with him but my spouse visa fees is not yet been paid.

My agent has not given me my immiaccount to wherein i can mail or check mail or communication done to DIPB. 

Now I am really not understanding when this visa fees will be paid and when I will have the clarity on whether DIPB needs more documentation or will they ask my spouse to give again PTE test or will I really get visas or no.

Kindly help.


----------



## cihany

Hello ,

I've applied to sub class 190 visa with 70 points under Vic state. My occupation is External audit. 

Checking the Nomination Occupation Lists for VIC, external auditor is not on the list.

Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Just wanted to confirm does the VIC state only sponsor the occupations listed in the above link or if my occupation is already in the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List, (which is yes), would they still consider my application under the given occupation?

many thanks


----------



## amaljosegeorge

cihany said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I've applied to sub class 190 visa with 70 points under Vic state. My occupation is External audit.
> 
> Checking the Nomination Occupation Lists for VIC, external auditor is not on the list.
> 
> Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> Just wanted to confirm does the VIC state only sponsor the occupations listed in the above link or if my occupation is already in the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List, (which is yes), would they still consider my application under the given occupation?
> 
> many thanks


Ur Occupation needs to be in the Victoria demand list.


----------



## ManiSG

I received an email from CO. Although I only emailed 2 months back regarding my new born baby medicals.

_"On review, routine checks on this application are still in progressing. We will contact you if additional information is required."_


----------



## mattjason

A quick question...since ACS assessment skill met date was coming in between my tenure at one employer..i had to split my employment history to make one relevant to jobe code and one not relevant (so that I don't over claim the points). In visa application you need to mention last 10 years of , do i need to follow the same ?

ACS skill assessment met date Aug 2011
Entry 1: 
Employer X
Jan 2010 to Aug 2011 - Not relevant
Entry 2
Employer X (same as above)
Sep 2011 to Feb 2013 - relevant

Appreciate your inputs...?


----------



## Sandyimmi

Cases like that of pranav who is waiting since September 2015 gives me chills.. No decision yet..its worse than even rejection.


----------



## rvd

I think in visa application it is not required to split the same company's employment into parts. 
Explanation I presume:
This is required only to EOI as invitation process is automated one but visa assessment is manual process so CO can easily identify it from the documents rather it may lead to confusion.




mattjason said:


> A quick question...since ACS assessment skill met date was coming in between my tenure at one employer..i had to split my employment history to make one relevant to jobe code and one not relevant (so that I don't over claim the points). In visa application you need to mention last 10 years of , do i need to follow the same ?
> 
> ACS skill assessment met date Aug 2011
> Entry 1:
> Employer X
> Jan 2010 to Aug 2011 - Not relevant
> Entry 2
> Employer X (same as above)
> Sep 2011 to Feb 2013 - relevant
> 
> Appreciate your inputs...?


----------



## aussiedream333

Qasimkhan said:


> Nopes they don't


Hi. What makes you so sure?


----------



## ali7827

hi everyone i would like share my info. 
skill : Accountant General
visa application 190: 09/02/17
medical and pcc: 12/02 17
CO: contact: 24/02/17
info provided pressed : 28/02/17
Grant: waiting.
im a onshore applicant. 
i only uploaded the documents asked by co but didn't emaile him that I have uploaded the documnets into imminaccount, my question, is it necessary to email the co in writing cause in the information requested document send by co it is mention that you should submit your response in writing within 28 days. i misread it because in the same documents it says do not email us the documnets.does it affect visa decision im a bit confused. please help me on this.
ps: when i applid waiting time was 3 months now 5 months i it worth calling them has anyone tried calling them my gsm is adelaide


----------



## andreyx108b

ali7827 said:


> hi everyone i would like share my info.
> skill : Accountant General
> visa application 190: 09/02/17
> medical and pcc: 12/02 17
> CO: contact: 24/02/17
> info provided pressed : 28/02/17
> Grant: waiting.
> im a onshore applicant.
> i only uploaded the documents asked by co but didn't emaile him that I have uploaded the documnets into imminaccount, my question, is it necessary to email the co in writing cause in the information requested document send by co it is mention that you should submit your response in writing within 28 days. i misread it because in the same documents it says do not email us the documnets.does it affect visa decision im a bit confused. please help me on this.
> ps: when i applid waiting time was 3 months now 5 months i it worth calling them has anyone tried calling them my gsm is adelaide




Not required. Uploading snd pressing IP is enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summeryxlx

Hi Expert,

One of my friend got invited by NSW with 80+5 for general accountant.
She lodged the eoi 2 weeks a go. It seems 75+5 is not enough for this fiscal year.

Just got one question here. Should she upload all the material in relation to the points she claimed regarding the NSW processing? Or she just need to fill forms and upload all the material when she apply for the VISA after the approval from NSW.

She claimed 5 points for working experience but worried whether it would be recognised. Would it negatively affect her application for 189 with 75 points, if the application for 190 is declined?

She was worried that the accountant would be removed next year, which was the reason why she claimed the points for 190.

The effect date for the 189 eoi with 75 is around 20th April.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## movingWA

Please help




movingWA said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one query, please help me.
> 
> I had got my EOI for ACT on Nov 3rd, 2016. And I had lodged my visa by Dec, 1st week. After which I completed my PCC and did Medicals for me & my spouse around 22nd Jan 2017. Also at same time my spouse got his PCC as well & we submitted the same. After which since my spouse had not cleared his studies he was asked to give his PTE test which he did in 1st week of March & we submitted his result in 2nd week of March itself. Although he got lesser score our agent suggested that he will manage with this score and asked us to file my spouse visa. I have given credit card details to my agent by 8th April and there on visa fees is not yet paid. As in my agent informed me that 2nd time when we make visa fees payments it is paper based and so far i am following up with him but my spouse visa fees is not yet been paid.
> 
> My agent has not given me my immiaccount to wherein i can mail or check mail or communication done to DIPB.
> 
> Now I am really not understanding when this visa fees will be paid and when I will have the clarity on whether DIPB needs more documentation or will they ask my spouse to give again PTE test or will I really get visas or no.
> 
> Kindly help.


----------



## nickchamp

hi guys 
I have recently got a call from AHC for the interview and verification. 
I lodged my visa on 25 june 2016. My wife application is recently added in my profile 
Any idea after how many days of AHC Verification normally grant is issued. 

Regards


----------



## Qasimkhan

aussiedream333 said:


> Hi. What makes you so sure?


I already lodged visa and i am not claiming work experience point, and agent told
Me don't worry about work experience as you're not claiming points for it, i think
It is pretty obvious thing.


----------



## dhanyareddy

Hi liulingyanlily,

You got any invitation from any state. Could you please send your email ID. 
please.

Ram.


----------



## sujal1987

*After verification*



nickchamp said:


> hi guys
> I have recently got a call from AHC for the interview and verification.
> I lodged my visa on 25 june 2016. My wife application is recently added in my profile
> Any idea after how many days of AHC Verification normally grant is issued.
> 
> Regards


No one can predict when they are going to grant you, few got grants within a month of verification and few are still waiting even having their verification done in January. Hope you get yours very soon.
Moreover, can you please share your verification experience in brief? Which AHC called you, when they called and what did they ask?


----------



## sujal1987

movingWA said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one query, please help me.
> 
> I had got my EOI for ACT on Nov 3rd, 2016. And I had lodged my visa by Dec, 1st week. After which I completed my PCC and did Medicals for me & my spouse around 22nd Jan 2017. Also at same time my spouse got his PCC as well & we submitted the same. After which since my spouse had not cleared his studies he was asked to give his PTE test which he did in 1st week of March & we submitted his result in 2nd week of March itself. Although he got lesser score our agent suggested that he will manage with this score and asked us to file my spouse visa. I have given credit card details to my agent by 8th April and there on visa fees is not yet paid. As in my agent informed me that 2nd time when we make visa fees payments it is paper based and so far i am following up with him but my spouse visa fees is not yet been paid.
> 
> My agent has not given me my immiaccount to wherein i can mail or check mail or communication done to DIPB.
> 
> Now I am really not understanding when this visa fees will be paid and when I will have the clarity on whether DIPB needs more documentation or will they ask my spouse to give again PTE test or will I really get visas or no.
> 
> Kindly help.



Your question confused me. You and your spouse completed PCC and Medicals and submitted - you said you lodged your visa by first week of December and your spouse visa fee is not paid yet. Without fee payment, how did you upload your spouse's medical/PCC? Did you add your spouse name in your file later on?

Your spouse need not to score higher (as low as 4.5 bands of IELTS) as far as her points are not considered in your visa application. If she completes her education in English, she wouldn't even need to give any English exams.

I don't know much about paper applications but yes, you can open your own Immiaccount and check file status online. Open your account, go to import application and they will ask your visa application reference number. Any document of your visa application will have that number, if not, ask your agent. He should give you. Just use that account to check status, I suggest. Let your agent use his account for communication with DIBP.


----------



## movingWA

Thank you very much.

Initially my spouse details were not added it was later after my visa application we add my spouse documentation. 

With reference to education - my spouse has not cleared his diploma in civil Engg. hence my agent had suggested to give PTE exams. After the PTE score we submitted his visa fees details for lodging his visa alongwith me. But my agent has been telling me since 2nd time visa fees is to be paid it is done on paper based and not on line direct credit. But its been 1 month that still the payment has not been credited.

Although I will open IMMI account where i can view the details.

And am really thankful to you atleast got to know above details from you.


----------



## hari_it_ram

7 grants for 189 and 2 for 190. Good to see after a long time. All the best for all thos who are in waiting list


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> 7 grants for 189 and 2 for 190. Good to see after a long time. All the best for all thos who are in waiting list


Happy too see the progress. Coincidentally 8 out of 9 were lodged their visa between 1 and 3 of March 2017.


----------



## hsrajpal

New update... processing timings changed from 5 months to 4 months for 75%.. and for 90% to 7 months..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Happy too see the progress. Coincidentally 8 out of 9 were lodged their visa between 1 and 3 of March 2017.




Yeah saw those. With the new processing timeline, hope to have something from DIBP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## worldking

hsrajpal said:


> New update... processing timings changed from 5 months to 4 months for 75%.. and for 90% to 7 months..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Again they changed back to previous timeframe ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

worldking said:


> Again they changed back to previous timeframe ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, timelines changed

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Mustafa waiz

*Mission Accomplished*

:first:
Dear All,

Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.

Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.

keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.

my time line goes as follows:

30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
3/12/2015: State nomination 
28/1/2016: State approval
31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
1/2/2016: Medical submitted
4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
|
|
|emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
|
17/5/2017: Visa grant :target: 
15/6/2017: IED

I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful 

I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON. :grouphug:


----------



## AA007

Mustafa waiz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.
> 
> Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
> back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
> special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.
> 
> keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.
> 
> my time line goes as follows:
> 
> 30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
> 14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
> 29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
> 3/12/2015: State nomination
> 28/1/2016: State approval
> 31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
> 1/2/2016: Medical submitted
> 4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
> 26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
> |
> |
> |emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
> |
> 17/5/2017: Visa grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15/6/2017: IED
> 
> I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA?S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful
> 
> I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON.


Congratulations.
Patience paid off?


----------



## No-Matter

Mustafa waiz said:


> :first:
> Dear All,
> 
> Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.
> 
> Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
> back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
> special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.
> 
> keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.
> 
> my time line goes as follows:
> 
> 30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
> 14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
> 29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
> 3/12/2015: State nomination
> 28/1/2016: State approval
> 31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
> 1/2/2016: Medical submitted
> 4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
> 26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
> |
> |
> |emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
> |
> 17/5/2017: Visa grant :target:
> 15/6/2017: IED
> 
> I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful
> 
> I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON. :grouphug:


Congratulations , wish you all the best


----------



## Sammani

Mustafa waiz said:


> :first:
> Dear All,
> 
> Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.
> 
> Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
> back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
> special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.
> 
> keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.
> 
> my time line goes as follows:
> 
> 30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
> 14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
> 29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
> 3/12/2015: State nomination
> 28/1/2016: State approval
> 31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
> 1/2/2016: Medical submitted
> 4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
> 26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
> |
> |
> |emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
> |
> 17/5/2017: Visa grant :target:
> 15/6/2017: IED
> 
> I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful
> 
> I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON. :grouphug:



congrats friend...


----------



## sultan_azam

Mustafa waiz said:


> :first:
> Dear All,
> 
> Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.
> 
> Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
> back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
> special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.
> 
> keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.
> 
> my time line goes as follows:
> 
> 30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
> 14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
> 29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
> 3/12/2015: State nomination
> 28/1/2016: State approval
> 31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
> 1/2/2016: Medical submitted
> 4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
> 26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
> |
> |
> |emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
> |
> 17/5/2017: Visa grant :target:
> 15/6/2017: IED
> 
> I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful
> 
> I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON. :grouphug:


congratulations Mustafa...


----------



## Matts.

Congrats mate..
Simple query - What is the difference between Visa Grant and IED ?


----------



## MNG2020

Mustafa waiz said:


> :first:
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.
> 
> 
> 
> Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
> 
> back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
> 
> special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.
> 
> 
> 
> my time line goes as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
> 
> 14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
> 
> 29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
> 
> 3/12/2015: State nomination
> 
> 28/1/2016: State approval
> 
> 31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
> 
> 1/2/2016: Medical submitted
> 
> 4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
> 
> 26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
> 
> |
> 
> |
> 
> |emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
> 
> |
> 
> 17/5/2017: Visa grant :target:
> 
> 15/6/2017: IED
> 
> 
> 
> I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful
> 
> 
> 
> I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON. :grouphug:




All the best br.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujal1987

movingWA said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Initially my spouse details were not added it was later after my visa application we add my spouse documentation.
> 
> With reference to education - my spouse has not cleared his diploma in civil Engg. hence my agent had suggested to give PTE exams. After the PTE score we submitted his visa fees details for lodging his visa alongwith me. But my agent has been telling me since 2nd time visa fees is to be paid it is done on paper based and not on line direct credit. But its been 1 month that still the payment has not been credited.
> 
> Although I will open IMMI account where i can view the details.
> 
> And am really thankful to you atleast got to know above details from you.


I suggested you in my previous reply.
Ask your agent to give you your application reference number. Open immi account and use the option 'import application'. Fill the details and then done, you can view your visa status.


----------



## movingWA

Thank you very much.


----------



## rvd

Matts. said:


> Congrats mate..
> Simple query - What is the difference between Visa Grant and IED ?


Visa grant - DIBP gives visa to enter Australia
IED - Initial entry date - Before this date visa granted applicant should go to Australia and complete the immigration procedure. If not done visa will become invalid.

If cannot travel before this date need to get prior approval from DIBP to change the IED date by providing valid reasons and proofs.


----------



## Mustafa waiz

thank you guys really appreciate it.

regarding NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE i mentioned earlier 

anybody got similar situation???


----------



## rvd

Congratulations.. It was really a long wait. All the best for the future.



Mustafa waiz said:


> :first:
> Dear All,
> 
> Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.
> 
> Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
> back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
> special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.
> 
> keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.
> 
> my time line goes as follows:
> 
> 30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
> 14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
> 29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
> 3/12/2015: State nomination
> 28/1/2016: State approval
> 31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
> 1/2/2016: Medical submitted
> 4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
> 26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
> |
> |
> |emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
> |
> 17/5/2017: Visa grant :target:
> 15/6/2017: IED
> 
> I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful
> 
> I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON. :grouphug:


----------



## Matts.

rvd said:


> Visa grant - DIBP gives visa to enter Australia
> IED - Initial entry date - Before this date visa granted applicant should go to Australia and complete the immigration procedure. If not done visa will become invalid.
> 
> If cannot travel before this date need to get prior approval from DIBP to change the IED date by providing valid reasons and proofs.


Thanks for your reply, normally what is the timeframe between the VISA Grant date and IED date, is it duration of 9 months gap ?


----------



## viraj.vivacious

Mustafa waiz said:


> :first:
> Dear All,
> 
> Patience is a virtue! we've all heard that term. However, only some knows what it really meant, and certainly you guys are included.
> 
> Visa journey was not easy at all; mood swings, depression anxiety and so much many feelings.
> back in 2014 I dreamed of being Australian, and until yesterday my wish has been granted.
> special thanks for Andrey, Vikas, Sultan and others for helping their fellows achieving their dream.
> 
> keep up the hopes up guys, you will be there cuz you deserve to be.
> 
> my time line goes as follows:
> 
> 30/5/2015: Ielts passed with 7 band
> 14/6/2015: Vetassess assessment done
> 29/7/2015: EOI (55+5 NSW)
> 3/12/2015: State nomination
> 28/1/2016: State approval
> 31/1/2016: Visa lodge (all documents uploaded)
> 1/2/2016: Medical submitted
> 4/3/2016: CO contact, asking all pages of my passport (IRAQ)
> 26/5/2016: skillsupport query about multiple questions
> |
> |
> |emails, immigration complaints, IGIS, ombudsman: nothing worked.
> |
> 17/5/2017: Visa grant :target:
> 15/6/2017: IED
> 
> I received something called *NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE* along with grant letter. it is suppose to help me breach my visa entry date. I have no idea, however, on if I could use it whenever I wish to travel beyond my entry date. experts insights would be helpful
> 
> I DID IT, YOU WILL SOON. :grouphug:


Congratulations..while you were waiting for so long, didnt your pcc and medicals expire? Were you asked to redo them? 

Sent from my ZTE A2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## manujverma

hello everyone me and my wife applied for 190 visa ( victoria)on 23 februray 2017 under Reg Nurse category, we were contacted by our CO on 22 march 2017 asking for PCC from regional passport office. My wife was give the PCC the same day but as my passport didnt had Spouse name endorsed in it i had to apply for reissue of passport and then apply for PCC . I got my PCC with nw passport on may 2nd 2017. We always updated the CO on email on regular basis. Just waiting for the CO respeonse now. My status shows assesment in Progress. just Curious to know if all is going correct ? what do u guys think when can we receive the grant


----------



## andreyx108b

sujal1987 said:


> No one can predict when they are going to grant you, few got grants within a month of verification and few are still waiting even having their verification done in January. Hope you get yours very soon.
> 
> Moreover, can you please share your verification experience in brief? Which AHC called you, when they called and what did they ask?




Yes, you can predict for 80%-90% of applicants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

*Updating DIBP*

Hi All,
How frequently do we need to update DIBP with payslips,bank statements etc for current employment?
Is it required or should wait for CO to ask for them?


Also, will it affect the status of the application i.e will the status be "Received" again after uploading the new docs or will it continue to be in "AIP"?

Please suggest


----------



## USI

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> How frequently do we need to update DIBP with payslips,bank statements etc for current employment?
> Is it required or should wait for CO to ask for them?
> 
> 
> Also, will it affect the status of the application i.e will the status be "Received" again after uploading the new docs or will it continue to be in "AIP"?
> 
> Please suggest


Not required at all.


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How frequently do we need to update DIBP with payslips,bank statements etc for current employment?
> 
> Is it required or should wait for CO to ask for them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will it affect the status of the application i.e will the status be "Received" again after uploading the new docs or will it continue to be in "AIP"?
> 
> 
> 
> Please suggest




If you claiming work experience points, upload 1 per quarter at time if lodgment - it will suffice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sujal1987

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, you can predict for 80%-90% of applicants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for your response 
Please help nickchamp predict his case...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Matts. said:


> Thanks for your reply, normally what is the timeframe between the VISA Grant date and IED date, is it duration of 9 months gap ?


No, generally IED is one year from the date of PCC or Medicals, whichever is earlier.


----------



## worldking

andreyx108b said:


> If you claiming work experience points, upload 1 per quarter at time if lodgment - it will suffice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have lodged visa application on last Feb 15th and CO contacted for PCC after 10days . I response march end . However, April beginning my company name has changed from XXXX to YYYYY due to one UAE based company bought big share . So, should I get new reference letter from HR regarding company name Changing or wait for CO . Moreover, Its difficult to get from HR . What I need to do ... any idea ..

I am worried because they are updated new company name to my payslip, bank detail, tax .

Advance thanks for your valuable reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

andreyx108b said:


> If you claiming work experience points, upload 1 per quarter at time if lodgment - it will suffice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.
I had already uploaded payslips at time of lodgement.
But do we need to update DIBP with the payslips every month until i get the grant?


----------



## Fakhar

Please tell me how much visa fee they charged send me a link if any one can my conaultant say that 3600 aus dollara for principal 1760/ for spouse and 900/per kid is it true???


----------



## sultan_azam

Fakhar said:


> Please tell me how much visa fee they charged send me a link if any one can my conaultant say that 3600 aus dollara for principal 1760/ for spouse and 900/per kid is it true???


fees has increased slightly, some 30-50 $


----------



## NB

Brane said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I had already uploaded payslips at time of lodgement.
> But do we need to update DIBP with the payslips every month until i get the grant?


You have to submit proofs only till the date you got the invite or at the most till you lodge your visa application 

Proofs beyond that date are not required unless specifically asked for by the CO

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Fakhar said:


> Please tell me how much visa fee they charged send me a link if any one can my conaultant say that 3600 aus dollara for principal 1760/ for spouse and 900/per kid is it true???


http://www.border.gov.au/Reportsand...et/visa-price-increase-fact-sheet-2017-18.pdf

Refer this link

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I had already uploaded payslips at time of lodgement.
> 
> But do we need to update DIBP with the payslips every month until i get the grant?




No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

worldking said:


> I have lodged visa application on last Feb 15th and CO contacted for PCC after 10days . I response march end . However, April beginning my company name has changed from XXXX to YYYYY due to one UAE based company bought big share . So, should I get new reference letter from HR regarding company name Changing or wait for CO . Moreover, Its difficult to get from HR . What I need to do ... any idea ..
> 
> I am worried because they are updated new company name to my payslip, bank detail, tax .
> 
> Advance thanks for your valuable reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would just upload an explanation letter, providing sone evidence of the company acquisition / name change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

andreyx108b said:


> I would just upload an explanation letter, providing sone evidence of the company acquisition / name change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you andrey for your reply . Explanation letter written yourself or get from HR .

Thanks .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

worldking said:


> Thank you andrey for your reply . Explanation letter written yourself or get from HR .
> 
> Thanks .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would try to get from company officials (hr, finance, management) on a letterhead.


----------



## manujverma

hello all i wanted to ask something me amd my wife had online 190 visa application on 22 feb, 17. Co contact for PCC on 22-3-17, wife PCC uploaded on 23-3-17 but for me i had to renew my passport with spouse name endorsed in order to get PCC from Regional PAssport Office. My PCC and form 929 indiacting the change of passport details uploaded on 2-5-17. As i am a secondary applicant i had uploaded my functional english proof that was IELTS with my application. It got expired on april 4, 17. As i am a medicine graduate my transcript issued by my college also has mentioned that my Medium of instruction was in English for 5 years. CAn i upload that too in my English proof? Or shall i let my Ielts test report remain there . My case assesment is showing in progress. Is it wise to upload the transcript mentioning that?
thanks


----------



## worldking

andreyx108b said:


> I would try to get from company officials (hr, finance, management) on a letterhead.




Thank you for your info .. andrey .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

manujverma said:


> hello all i wanted to ask something me amd my wife had online 190 visa application on 22 feb, 17. Co contact for PCC on 22-3-17, wife PCC uploaded on 23-3-17 but for me i had to renew my passport with spouse name endorsed in order to get PCC from Regional PAssport Office. My PCC and form 929 indiacting the change of passport details uploaded on 2-5-17. As i am a secondary applicant i had uploaded my functional english proof that was IELTS with my application. It got expired on april 4, 17. As i am a medicine graduate my transcript issued by my college also has mentioned that my Medium of instruction was in English for 5 years. CAn i upload that too in my English proof? Or shall i let my Ielts test report remain there . My case assesment is showing in progress. Is it wise to upload the transcript mentioning that?
> thanks


As your IELTS result has expired, you will have to submit a valid alternative proof for English competence 

You medicine degree along with the English medium certificate is sufficient to prove your functional English 

Please upload the same immediately 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

manujverma said:


> hello all i wanted to ask something me amd my wife had online 190 visa application on 22 feb, 17. Co contact for PCC on 22-3-17, wife PCC uploaded on 23-3-17 but for me i had to renew my passport with spouse name endorsed in order to get PCC from Regional PAssport Office. My PCC and form 929 indiacting the change of passport details uploaded on 2-5-17. As i am a secondary applicant i had uploaded my functional english proof that was IELTS with my application. It got expired on april 4, 17. As i am a medicine graduate my transcript issued by my college also has mentioned that my Medium of instruction was in English for 5 years. CAn i upload that too in my English proof? Or shall i let my Ielts test report remain there . My case assesment is showing in progress. Is it wise to upload the transcript mentioning that?
> thanks


i think a fresh letter from college stating the language of instruction would be much better


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Dear Experts,

I have applied for 190 in 2015 Aug, the last that I have heard from the Co was way back in Dec 2015. It has gone absolutely silent after that, have called and mailed them a few times, as well, got standard response every time. Please suggest how do I go about things from here on... do I keep my hopes alive or forget about it.

Sincere opinions will help me a lot, even if it is bitter to digest. All experts kindly share your thoughts.

Regards,
Jaideep


----------



## cyetukuri

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in 2015 Aug, the last that I have heard from the Co was way back in Dec 2015. It has gone absolutely silent after that, have called and mailed them a few times, as well, got standard response every time. Please suggest how do I go about things from here on... do I keep my hopes alive or forget about it.
> 
> Sincere opinions will help me a lot, even if it is bitter to digest. All experts kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Jaideep


Hi Jaideep,
For which occupation that you have applied for?

Regards,
Chandra

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

cyetukuri said:


> Hi Jaideep,
> For which occupation that you have applied for?
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Customer Service Manager


----------



## rvd

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in 2015 Aug, the last that I have heard from the Co was way back in Dec 2015. It has gone absolutely silent after that, have called and mailed them a few times, as well, got standard response every time. Please suggest how do I go about things from here on... do I keep my hopes alive or forget about it.
> 
> Sincere opinions will help me a lot, even if it is bitter to digest. All experts kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Jaideep


Hi,

It is really surprising to see someone who is waiting almost 2 years.

Have you applied through any agent? If yes what is your agent's action on this or if you apply on your own then have you ever tried to contact DIBP, raised any complaints on DIBP website, IGIS website.

For which state you applied.

Have you tried to contact DIBP's office at Dubai Aus consulate.

I presume you have to contact them and request politely for the reason of such long delay.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is really surprising to see someone who is waiting almost 2 years.
> 
> Have you applied through any agent? If yes what is your agent's action on this or if you apply on your own then have you ever tried to contact DIBP, raised any complaints on DIBP website, IGIS website.
> 
> For which state you applied.
> 
> Have you tried to contact DIBP's office at Dubai Aus consulate.
> 
> I presume you have to contact them and request politely for the reason of such long delay.


I applied through a MARA agent and through them I did raise complaints with DIBP as well as IGIS but got very standard response from DIBP and IGIS responded by saying that they have not received my documents for any kind of verification.

How do I contact the Aus consulate in Dubai, is their any protocol to be followed or should I ask my agent to call them up.


----------



## cyetukuri

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> I applied through a MARA agent and through them I did raise complaints with DIBP as well as IGIS but got very standard response from DIBP and IGIS responded by saying that they have not received my documents for any kind of verification.
> 
> How do I contact the Aus consulate in Dubai, is their any protocol to be followed or should I ask my agent to call them up.


How did you send the documents to them. I hope you or your agent uploaded all the scanned copies to the DIBP website? Is it right?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> I applied through a MARA agent and through them I did raise complaints with DIBP as well as IGIS but got very standard response from DIBP and IGIS responded by saying that they have not received my documents for any kind of verification.
> 
> How do I contact the Aus consulate in Dubai, is their any protocol to be followed or should I ask my agent to call them up.


If it is not with IGIS then communicating with DIBP is the only option.

DIBP's Dubai Consulate number is +97144087500. You could to try call them between 9.30 and 12.30 GST (other times automated voice only). Better to call exactly by 9.30 to get connected.

However, I am not sure about the outcome. Request them politely by explaining that you are waiting for more than 18 months and seek their help. Most of the times they will say it is not under our control and you have to contact CO in Australia only. But you can request to them put a notification to CO that you had approached DIBP Dubai to know reason for such delay.

Also try to contact CO at Australia, I hope they will listen to your request since it is taken a long processing time. Explain the call center agent about your situation and request him to connect to a CO.

I am not sure the outcome of the the above but at least worth a try to the maximum level, which we can.

Other thing I would suggest is that redo the PCC and medical, and upload the same into your application before you call Aus CO since it will show your interest towards your application.

ALL THE ABOVE ARE MY THOUGHTS ONLY. NOT SURE ABOUT THE OUTCOME.

ALL THE BEST


----------



## rvd

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> I applied through a MARA agent and through them I did raise complaints with DIBP as well as IGIS but got very standard response from DIBP and IGIS responded by saying that they have not received my documents for any kind of verification.
> 
> How do I contact the Aus consulate in Dubai, is their any protocol to be followed or should I ask my agent to call them up.


Adding to my above post, I would suggest you to do all the above and you can inform your agent that you are doing this.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

cyetukuri said:


> How did you send the documents to them. I hope you or your agent uploaded all the scanned copies to the DIBP website? Is it right?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Yes they did it alright, as I can see online that the documents are uploaded and the assessment is in progress.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

rvd said:


> If it is not with IGIS then communicating with DIBP is the only option.
> 
> DIBP's Dubai Consulate number is +97144087500. You could to try call them between 9.30 and 12.30 GST (other times automated voice only). Better to call exactly by 9.30 to get connected.
> 
> However, I am not sure about the outcome. Request them politely by explaining that you are waiting for more than 18 months and seek their help. Most of the times they will say it is not under our control and you have to contact CO in Australia only. But you can request to them put a notification to CO that you had approached DIBP Dubai to know reason for such delay.
> 
> Also try to contact CO at Australia, I hope they will listen to your request since it is taken a long processing time. Explain the call center agent about your situation and request him to connect to a CO.
> 
> I am not sure the outcome of the the above but at least worth a try to the maximum level, which we can.
> 
> Other thing I would suggest is that redo the PCC and medical, and upload the same into your application before you call Aus CO since it will show your interest towards your application.
> 
> ALL THE ABOVE ARE MY THOUGHTS ONLY. NOT SURE ABOUT THE OUTCOME.
> 
> ALL THE BEST


Thanks for your valuable inputs, though I have tried most of the things will check out with the Consulate General office here in Dubai if they can help me out.


----------



## rvd

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Thanks for your valuable inputs, though I have tried most of the things will check out with the Consulate General office here in Dubai if they can help me out.


ALL THE BEST. HOPE YOU GET YOUR GRANT SOON.

Please update us the status after your efforts.


----------



## No-Matter

i wish to all visa 190 applicants grants this week  looking forward to see your updates ...


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> It is really surprising to see someone who is waiting almost 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you applied through any agent? If yes what is your agent's action on this or if you apply on your own then have you ever tried to contact DIBP, raised any complaints on DIBP website, IGIS website.
> 
> 
> 
> For which state you applied.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to contact DIBP's office at Dubai Aus consulate.
> 
> 
> 
> I presume you have to contact them and request politely for the reason of such long delay.




Its only 18 months. A few people have waited that long. Nothing can help - just waiting. Decision will be made


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in 2015 Aug, the last that I have heard from the Co was way back in Dec 2015. It has gone absolutely silent after that, have called and mailed them a few times, as well, got standard response every time. Please suggest how do I go about things from here on... do I keep my hopes alive or forget about it.
> 
> Sincere opinions will help me a lot, even if it is bitter to digest. All experts kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Jaideep


August 2015.... your patience is beyond words... here applicants are getting furious within 10 days of visa application


i wish it gets finalised for you at the earliest possible


----------



## Boules.E.Thabet

andreyx108b said:


> Its only 18 months. A few people have waited that long. Nothing can help - just waiting. Decision will be made
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am wondering what can be the reasons that a grant may get that much of a delay ?! ... now when I hear about such cases I get anxious that it might happen to me ... I lodged for visa 190 on 19-April-17 with all documents front loaded, single, no work experience points claimed ... when can I expect the grant ?!


----------



## andreyx108b

Boules.E.Thabet said:


> I am wondering what can be the reasons that a grant may get that much of a delay ?! ... now when I hear about such cases I get anxious that it might happen to me ... I lodged for visa 190 on 19-April-17 with all documents front loaded, single, no work experience points claimed ... when can I expect the grant ?!


Usually the reason for this long delay is so called external checks.... it is rare to see such a long waits, but they do occur


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Andrey,
As an applicant, how will I come to know that external check is in progress. Can we say if waiting time goes beyond processing time of 6-8 months, then the application is picked for external checks?

I have not done mailing or call for any enquiry till date. If it goes beyond normal processing time and I contact Dibp then will they signal that external check is in progress?

Thanks!



andreyx108b said:


> Boules.E.Thabet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what can be the reasons that a grant may get that much of a delay ?! ... now when I hear about such cases I get anxious that it might happen to me ... I lodged for visa 190 on 19-April-17 with all documents front loaded, single, no work experience points claimed ... when can I expect the grant ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the reason for this long delay is so called external checks.... it is rare to see such a long waits, but they do occur
Click to expand...


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Thanks all of you for your suggestions, I guess waiting is the only thing that I can do at the moment because numerous phones and mails might only make things worse.... I hope I will get a response soon, will keep everyone updated &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ethical.prodigy

All the best!



Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Thanks all of you for your suggestions, I guess waiting is the only thing that I can do at the moment because numerous phones and mails might only make things worse.... I hope I will get a response soon, will keep everyone updated &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## hari_it_ram

Please let me know what are the employment evidence requested by CO? Is that something you missed it intentionally?

Thx.



No-Matter said:


> i wish to all visa 190 applicants grants this week  looking forward to see your updates ...


----------



## No-Matter

hari_it_ram said:


> Please let me know what are the employment evidence requested by CO? Is that something you missed it intentionally?
> 
> Thx.


Not really , but then i provided fresh copy of reference letter, fresh copy of social insurance and 8 years complete bank statement instead of 6 and half years which was submitted previously

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

No-Matter said:


> Not really , but then i provided fresh copy of reference letter, fresh copy of social insurance and 8 years complete bank statement instead of 6 and half years which was submitted previously
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk




Cool. Got it. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## chiraggodhani

5 Months Over...Don't know where will be my file...weather eating dust or what...??Day one status is RECEIVED...!!


----------



## Sandyimmi

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in 2015 Aug, the last that I have heard from the Co was way back in Dec 2015. It has gone absolutely silent after that, have called and mailed them a few times, as well, got standard response every time. Please suggest how do I go about things from here on... do I
> 
> keep my hopes alive or forget about it.
> 
> Sincere opinions will help me a lot, even if it is bitter to digest. All experts kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Jaideep


Have you tried lodging complain with IGIS?


----------



## Sandyimmi

andreyx108b said:


> Boules.E.Thabet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what can be the reasons that a grant may get that much of a delay ?! ... now when I hear about such cases I get anxious that it might happen to me ... I lodged for visa 190 on 19-April-17 with all documents front loaded, single, no work experience points claimed ... when can I expect the grant ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the reason for this long delay is so called external checks.... it is rare to see such a long waits, but they do occur
Click to expand...

His earlier post says he has already contacted igis and they don't have his data, then who is doing these external checks? What can be the reason if the file has not been sent to IGIS yet.


----------



## Mitul Patel

This much long delay is really irrational. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jatti.dhillon11

Hi is there anyone who got visa under 190 subclass without claiming points for experience ??

Sent from my SM-A500G using Tapatalk


----------



## australia842016

*Employment Verification*

Hi all, I have lodged the application in jan'17, however there is no grant as of now. I have following questions - 

1. How will I come to know when the employment verification is done by DIBP ?
2. Do DIBP check the roles and responsibilities which I mentioned in the self declaration ? 
3. There are few R and R, which are extra i.e. in addition to what I actually did in previous companies, can that cause an issue ? Other information like employment start date, end date, company details, salary details, tax details and bank statements are correct.
4. If DIBP finds the R and R as wrong, will they give chance to withdraw the application ? or will reject the application straight away ? 




VISA Lodge - Jan 02 2017 | Medical and all other documents : Jan 10th 2017 | CO Contact (for PCC) - 26th Jan 17 : - Replied to CO and provided PCC - 27th Jan 2017 | Waiting for Grant


----------



## NB

australia842016 said:


> Hi all, I have lodged the application in jan'17, however there is no grant as of now. I have following questions -
> 
> 1. How will I come to know when the employment verification is done by DIBP ?
> 2. Do DIBP check the roles and responsibilities which I mentioned in the self declaration ?
> 3. There are few R and R, which are extra i.e. in addition to what I actually did in previous companies, can that cause an issue ? Other information like employment start date, end date, company details, salary details, tax details and bank statements are correct.
> 4. If DIBP finds the R and R as wrong, will they give chance to withdraw the application ? or will reject the application straight away ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISA Lodge - Jan 02 2017 | Medical and all other documents : Jan 10th 2017 | CO Contact (for PCC) - 26th Jan 17 : - Replied to CO and provided PCC - 27th Jan 2017 | Waiting for Grant


1. You cannot know
2. What do you mean by self declaration? CV ? Why would you want to give a wrong declaration when there are hundreds of threads which warn you against doing any such thing, I fail to understand 

3. There have been quite a few cases recently where the DIBP has made enquiries about the RNR of the applicant with the company. If the reply that they receive, does not match the RNR you have claimed, there is a very high chance of rejection 

4. If the DIBP comes to the conclusion that the RNR is false, you will not be given a chance to withdraw your application. The application will be rejected, your visa fees will be confiscated and you will be barred from making a fresh application for a period of time.

Cheers


----------



## australia842016

please note that not all of the RNR are wrong, it's 20 percent wrong only. Can please advise what is the Letter to Comment Received (Adverse Information) ? Is this given in all of such cases ? and after receiving this can person withdraw the application ?


----------



## australia842016

newbienz said:


> 1. You cannot know
> 2. What do you mean by self declaration? CV ? Why would you want to give a wrong declaration when there are hundreds of threads which warn you against doing any such thing, I fail to understand
> 
> 3. There have been quite a few cases recently where the DIBP has made enquiries about the RNR of the applicant with the company. If the reply that they receive, does not match the RNR you have claimed, there is a very high chance of rejection
> 
> 4. If the DIBP comes to the conclusion that the RNR is false, you will not be given a chance to withdraw your application. The application will be rejected, your visa fees will be confiscated and you will be barred from making a fresh application for a period of time.
> 
> Cheers


please note that not all of the RNR are wrong, it's 20 percent wrong only. Can please advise if "Letter to Comment Received (Adverse Information)" will be received in this case ? 
and after receiving this can person withdraw the application ?


----------



## ali7827

hello everyone, 
i have lodged sc190 visa on 9th feb 2017, CO contact on 24th feb.
i was wondering if there are any accountants on this thread waiting for visa grant.
many people got grants shortly after co contact. however, i have come across few accountants who have wait longer than other professions like medical, engineering etc for the grant. As we all know that there are thousands of accountants applying every year and filling up quota for accountant geral every year, i was wondering if dibp priortise grants based on profession as its year end and the grant quota is very low.


----------



## rvd

As I understood, during such instances applicant will be provided with natural justice letter(NJL) letter to justify his claims. If applicant could not prove his claims then possibility of rejection is high.



newbienz said:


> 1. You cannot know
> 2. What do you mean by self declaration? CV ? Why would you want to give a wrong declaration when there are hundreds of threads which warn you against doing any such thing, I fail to understand
> 
> 3. There have been quite a few cases recently where the DIBP has made enquiries about the RNR of the applicant with the company. If the reply that they receive, does not match the RNR you have claimed, there is a very high chance of rejection
> 
> 4. If the DIBP comes to the conclusion that the RNR is false, you will not be given a chance to withdraw your application. The application will be rejected, your visa fees will be confiscated and you will be barred from making a fresh application for a period of time.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rvd

1. You can know only from your HR or someone who attends the HR related calls in your company.
2. Yes they do check.
3. I guess if 70 to 80% of the R R is validated by HR that should be fine (Based on the posts that shared their experiences after the grant).
4. There will not be rejection right away you will be provided with NJL to justify your claim.

HOPE FOR THE BEST. If possible try to get the letter from HR and upload it would solve the problem, if any.




australia842016 said:


> Hi all, I have lodged the application in jan'17, however there is no grant as of now. I have following questions -
> 
> 1. How will I come to know when the employment verification is done by DIBP ?
> 2. Do DIBP check the roles and responsibilities which I mentioned in the self declaration ?
> 3. There are few R and R, which are extra i.e. in addition to what I actually did in previous companies, can that cause an issue ? Other information like employment start date, end date, company details, salary details, tax details and bank statements are correct.
> 4. If DIBP finds the R and R as wrong, will they give chance to withdraw the application ? or will reject the application straight away ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VISA Lodge - Jan 02 2017 | Medical and all other documents : Jan 10th 2017 | CO Contact (for PCC) - 26th Jan 17 : - Replied to CO and provided PCC - 27th Jan 2017 | Waiting for Grant


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> 1. You cannot know
> 2. What do you mean by self declaration? CV ? Why would you want to give a wrong declaration when there are hundreds of threads which warn you against doing any such thing, I fail to understand
> 
> 3. There have been quite a few cases recently where the DIBP has made enquiries about the RNR of the applicant with the company. If the reply that they receive, does not match the RNR you have claimed, there is a very high chance of rejection
> 
> 4. If the DIBP comes to the conclusion that the RNR is false, you will not be given a chance to withdraw your application. The application will be rejected, your visa fees will be confiscated and you will be barred from making a fresh application for a period of time.
> 
> Cheers


Do the HRs even know about our RnRs ? I work with an MNC and the HRs are clueless about what I do, obvious for a big corporate.

I had requested them for RnR on letter head, they declined.

I had to do a SD and get it signed by a senior colleague.

I am guessing my senior colleague will be contacted if an employment verification has to happen as no HR details were mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus1984

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Do the HRs even know about our RnRs ? I work with an MNC and the HRs are clueless about what I do, obvious for a big corporate.
> 
> I had requested them for RnR on letter head, they declined.
> 
> I had to do a SD and get it signed by a senior colleague.
> 
> I am guessing my senior colleague will be contacted if an employment verification has to happen as no HR details were mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If HR will not provide any RnR details they will surely contact the person who signed SD. In some case they directly contact the person who signed SD.


----------



## kaye christmas

Any registered enrolled nurse who were granted visa 190? Contemplating if taking diploma in nursing and register in aphra thereafter may lead to PR VERSUS taking up bachelor's degree in nursing in Australia (which is very expensive!). 

Please share your successful stories  Testimonies about ENs are very few. 

Cheers!


----------



## bishoyerian

not that it's an important question but just out of curiosity, does anyone know if the 190 visa applications are processed locally (from the country of application) or from Australia or from the country of your passport?


----------



## rvd

bishoyerian said:


> not that it's an important question but just out of curiosity, does anyone know if the 190 visa applications are processed locally (from the country of application) or from Australia or from the country of your passport?


As far as I know all skilled visa applications are processed by DIBP and they have processing teams in Adelaide and Brisbane.


----------



## Fakhar

*Medical fee??*

can anyone tell me the amount of Medical fee or link ...my second question is that my wife is main applicant and we are applying for a visa in next month after getting EOI ..pregnancy will effect the visa application or medical as she is in 6 months..pls help


----------



## NB

Fakhar said:


> can anyone tell me the amount of Medical fee or link ...my second question is that my wife is main applicant and we are applying for a visa in next month after getting EOI ..pregnancy will effect the visa application or medical as she is in 6 months..pls help


You can check the list of panel doctors in Pakistan in this link and ask them the fees for the tests

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1

Generally the doctors don't recommend getting X-rays done on pregnant women.
The final decision on doing the x-Ray will rest between you and the doctor 

You can get all the other tests done and wait for the x Ray to be done after the delivery, but her results will not be sent to DIBP till such time that the X rays is completed 

As she is the primary applicant, Till such time that the complete medical tests are uploaded, her application would be on hold

Cheers


----------



## Fakhar

newbienz said:


> You can check the list of panel doctors in Pakistan in this link and ask them the fees for the tests
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1
> 
> Generally the doctors don't recommend getting X-rays done on pregnant women.
> The final decision on doing the x-Ray will rest between you and the doctor
> 
> You can get all the other tests done and wait for the x Ray to be done after the delivery, but her results will not be sent to DIBP till such time that the X rays is completed
> 
> As she is the primary applicant, Till such time that the complete medical tests are uploaded, her application would be on hold
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for information ...my consultant dont tell me this thing i should lodge the application in next month or not i am thinking to lodge after delievery???


----------



## NB

Fakhar said:


> Thanks for information ...my consultant dont tell me this thing i should lodge the application in next month or not i am thinking to lodge after delievery???


Just have a telephone discussion with the panel doctor nearest to your city and tell them about her pregnancy 

If they agree to complete the tests including the X-rays on her and you are also comfortable getting it done, then think of the next step.

If the Doctor refuses to do it, then there is nothing you can do but wait.

Does the invite not expire unless you lodge your Visa application by a particular date ?
Check that date when you get the invite and take a decision accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## rvd

Fakhar said:


> Thanks for information ...my consultant dont tell me this thing i should lodge the application in next month or not i am thinking to lodge after delievery???


I think you have to lodge the visa and then when CO request for medicals you can explain the situation and request to put the case on hold. This is very much possible.

I hope it is not possible to extend the validity(60 days from invite date) of invite. Your invitation will be expired after 60 days.


----------



## Fakhar

rvd said:


> I think you have to lodge the visa and then when CO request for medicals you can explain the situation and request to put the case on hold. This is very much possible.
> 
> I hope it is not possible to extend the validity(60 days from invite date) of invite. Your invitation will be expired after 60 days.


yes i called the panel hospital they confirm that no problem will occur as she is in 6 month so i am going to apply after EOI ...


----------



## sultan_azam

Fakhar said:


> can anyone tell me the amount of Medical fee or link ...my second question is that my wife is main applicant and we are applying for a visa in next month after getting EOI ..pregnancy will effect the visa application or medical as she is in 6 months..pls help


filter your country and nearest city, you will get list of DIBP registered panel physician, call them and enquire about medical fee

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians

are you done with skill assessment and english test ??

what is your occupation code and eoi points ??


----------



## Fakhar

sultan_azam said:


> filter your country and nearest city, you will get list of DIBP registered panel physician, call them and enquire about medical fee
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
> 
> are you done with skill assessment and english test ??
> 
> what is your occupation code and eoi points ??


skill assesment and ielts done i dont know much about it my wife is principal applicant she is technical manager by profession 8 yrs experience and we are applying through a good consultant


----------



## chiraggodhani

New Allocation Dates....But i know...No one believing it...!!!

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Qasimkhan

chiraggodhani said:


> New Allocation Dates....But i know...No one believing it...!!!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


Hi there,
Whats that actually means? People got grant till that date or what? 
Please elaborate if.


----------



## chiraggodhani

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi there,
> Whats that actually means? People got grant till that date or what?
> Please elaborate if.


No....It means that the date till which cases lodged are allocated to respective assessment centre (adelaide or briseben)


----------



## Qasimkhan

chiraggodhani said:


> No....It means that the date till which cases lodged are allocated to respective assessment centre (adelaide or briseben)


Then its not updated i lodge my visa on 18 April and already allocated to gsm brisbane and requested to send pte scores via pte account.


----------



## paypilnitsa

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone,
> i have lodged sc190 visa on 9th feb 2017, CO contact on 24th feb.
> i was wondering if there are any accountants on this thread waiting for visa grant.
> many people got grants shortly after co contact. however, i have come across few accountants who have wait longer than other professions like medical, engineering etc for the grant. As we all know that there are thousands of accountants applying every year and filling up quota for accountant geral every year, i was wondering if dibp priortise grants based on profession as its year end and the grant quota is very low.


I applied for 190 visa on 8th April and was contacted for further information by the CO on 19th of April to which i replied on 3rd May. So it has been about 20 days since i replied to the CO.


----------



## australia842016

*bogus documents*

Some of the documents provided to ACS for skill assessment has been manipulated and submitted by my agent(agent add roles and responsibilities which were missing), while all the documents provided to DIBP are genuine. 

Now, I am concerned whether after visa lodgement the DIBP will match the documents provided to them with the documents present with ACS or they are different bodies that operate independently.

I have following queries - 

1. In case if the visa is issued, can these bogus documents affect me in future by any means ?
2. Is there any way I can make correction from my end ?


----------



## NB

australia842016 said:


> Some of the documents provided to ACS for skill assessment has been manipulated and submitted by my agent(agent add roles and responsibilities which were missing), while all the documents provided to DIBP are genuine.
> 
> Now, I am concerned whether after visa lodgement the DIBP will match the documents provided to them with the documents present with ACS or they are different bodies that operate independently.
> 
> I have following queries -
> 
> 1. In case if the visa is issued, can these bogus documents affect me in future by any means ?
> 2. Is there any way I can make correction from my end ?


I don't think anyone in the forum will recommend that you continue with an application based on forged documents.
You should withdraw this application and get yourself reassessed by ACS with The geniuine RNR.
Only If you get a positive assessment, proceed to the next stage.

Cheers


----------



## No-Matter

I can see few grants for 189 today, it seems that there is no grants for 190 at all... 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

australia842016 said:


> Some of the documents provided to ACS for skill assessment has been manipulated and submitted by my agent(agent add roles and responsibilities which were missing), while all the documents provided to DIBP are genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I am concerned whether after visa lodgement the DIBP will match the documents provided to them with the documents present with ACS or they are different bodies that operate independently.
> 
> 
> 
> I have following queries -
> 
> 
> 
> 1. In case if the visa is issued, can these bogus documents affect me in future by any means ?
> 
> 2. Is there any way I can make correction from my end ?




So your actual job duties were not related to the anzsco you assessed as? The whole case looks suspicious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

Hi Sultan bro,

Hope you must be in Australia by this time now! Have you got a job there and settled yet? Yesterday, co asked me to provide a certified copy of biodata page of passports of my kids only. I have uploaded the same yesterday itself. Can you guess why they asked for it and moreover, how much time will it take for a grant?


----------



## sujal1987

*help me draft an e mail*

Hello Friends,

I want to send an e mail to inquire my CO about my visa progress. I applied on 20th Oct 2016 and medical/pcc uploaded on 29th Nov. I am waiting for more than 7 months now.:rolleyes2:

Can anyone help me draft that e mail? Though I can do it myself, I preferred to ask you experts first.
State: SA, Visa Type: 190 SC 
Occupation: Production Manager. Status: Waiting for grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mitul Patel

sujal1987 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I want to send an e mail to inquire my CO about my visa progress. I applied on 20th Oct 2016 and medical/pcc uploaded on 29th Nov. I am waiting for more than 7 months now.:rolleyes2:
> 
> Can anyone help me draft that e mail? Though I can do it myself, I preferred to ask you experts first.
> State: SA, Visa Type: 190 SC
> Occupation: Production Manager. Status: Waiting for grant:fingerscrossed:


Almost similar timeline as mine. 
I applied on 19 October.
Keep posted in personal message too. 
All the best !

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sujal1987

Mitul Patel said:


> Almost similar timeline as mine.
> I applied on 19 October.
> Keep posted in personal message too.
> All the best !
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Did you contact your CO? If yes, what did they say?
If you are interested, you can join our whatsapp group, <*SNIP*>
*
Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

I want to make inquiry but I don't understand clearly what to write. It is not a complain, just a general query.


----------



## sultan_azam

sursrk said:


> Hi Sultan bro,
> 
> Hope you must be in Australia by this time now! Have you got a job there and settled yet? Yesterday, co asked me to provide a certified copy of biodata page of passports of my kids only. I have uploaded the same yesterday itself. Can you guess why they asked for it and moreover, how much time will it take for a grant?


the previously provided copy may not be clear or something similar, but this type of requirement is rare


----------



## chiraggodhani

I think 190 quota is exhausted for the year 2016-2017. We can see grants in 189 but not in 190.


----------



## hsrajpal

It's disheartening to see absolutely no grants in 190..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiraggodhani

Not able to understand....They issue SS to 9025 applicants till april 2017 (Skill Select)...Than how come the quota exhausted?...Exparts...Any clue?


----------



## andreyx108b

hsrajpal said:


> It's disheartening to see absolutely no grants in 190..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is very sad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

the quota for this year has exhausted - could anyone clarify what does this imply? 
is it now people who have lodged visa will get invite for 190 from july onwards or does it imply something else?


----------



## Matts.

Shailz said:


> the quota for this year has exhausted - could anyone clarify what does this imply?
> is it now people who have lodged visa will get invite for 190 from july onwards or does it imply something else?


How are we confirming that Quota has exhausted ? Is this from the recent trend of NO grants issued for 190 for past days or do we have any other source of information regarding Quota being exhausted.


----------



## shishirj

Hi all..

There are a few here whose timelines have exceeded the service standards of DIBP i.e. 7 months. 

If someone makes a call to DIBP call centre explaining to them that the timelines have exceeded, what do they say? Are they likely to receive to look into your case and provide you the grant?

thanks.


----------



## alali

*Hope* new grants for 190 :tea:


----------



## sujal1987

Shailz said:


> the quota for this year has exhausted - could anyone clarify what does this imply?
> is it now people who have lodged visa will get invite for 190 from july onwards or does it imply something else?


The link below will help you understand your question:

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

DIBP sets out number of grants for each visa category. So we can assume if the caps are about to finish, they slow down granting only high demand professional or those cases pending from long time(as far as I know). Few CO have also mentioned about this saying they are waiting for next caps which will be out in July every year. 

But it has nothing to do with the invitations. States will still invite now, even applications are processed, just that grants will not be issued at its routine rate.


----------



## Shailz

Matts. said:


> How are we confirming that Quota has exhausted ? Is this from the recent trend of NO grants issued for 190 for past days or do we have any other source of information regarding Quota being exhausted.


nobody is confirming this....i have just asked if it is true, what are the implications...


----------



## No-Matter

just few minutes ago , on myImmitracker an indian guy got grant yesterday for visa lodged 9-3-2017 Onshore.

https://myimmitracker.com/au/tracker...ses/case-17298


----------



## USI

Am I the only one refreshing this page every now and then to see if there are any grants? Hope this wait ends soon positively for all of us!


----------



## ali7827

hello everyone i got the grant today!
anzac code :221111
lodged 9/2/17
co contact 24/2/17
grant : 26/5/17
onshore


----------



## Matts.

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> grant : 26/5/17
> onshore


congrats..


----------



## hsrajpal

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> grant : 26/5/17
> onshore




Congrats... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> grant : 26/5/17
> onshore


congratulations...


----------



## USI

Matts. said:


> congrats..


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Mitul Patel

USI said:


> Am I the only one refreshing this page every now and then to see if there are any grants? Hope this wait ends soon positively for all of us!


Hello USI...you are not alone...
We all are there too.... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> grant : 26/5/17
> onshore


Congratulations !!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> grant : 26/5/17
> onshore




Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

shishirj said:


> Hi all..
> 
> There are a few here whose timelines have exceeded the service standards of DIBP i.e. 7 months.
> 
> If someone makes a call to DIBP call centre explaining to them that the timelines have exceeded, what do they say? Are they likely to receive to look into your case and provide you the grant?
> 
> thanks.




Its an SLA - not a law. 

No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI

Silence is scary and boring! 1 more month for the noise. Come on DIBP!


----------



## cyetukuri

I have not heard from anyone that at least they were contacted by dbip?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

My be for additional info or something. It means that entire process is slowed down.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

sounddonor said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrat

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## amaljosegeorge

cyetukuri said:


> My be for additional info or something. It means that entire process is slowed down.
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


I got contacted on 17 May..


----------



## Matts.

amaljosegeorge said:


> I got contacted on 17 May..


Contact regarding ?


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

Guys , for Visa 190
I submitted my medical on 7th April and waiting since then.
Just silent 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Matts.

From senior members in the forum, i have learnt Patience is the key.
Everyone is expecting DIBP to come back in full form mostly from July 2017


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

Matts. said:


> From senior members in the forum, i have learnt Patience is the key.
> Everyone is expecting DIBP to come back in full form mostly from July 2017


Looks like correct
Becuase I checked in immitracker the grant release on July16 
It is in dozen everyday 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## amaljosegeorge

Matts. said:


> amaljosegeorge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got contacted on 17 May..
> 
> 
> 
> Contact regarding ?
Click to expand...

To reupload a document!


----------



## andreyx108b

marwan.wazzan.mw said:


> Looks like correct
> Becuase I checked in immitracker the grant release on July16
> It is in dozen everyday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Yes, first week of July 100+ grants in a few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Thanks for sharing...
Can u pls share same details for late april, may and june as well.
Just to confirm the trend...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matts.

Mitul Patel said:


> Thanks for sharing...
> Can u pls share same details for late april, may and june as well.
> Just to confirm the trend...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


you can get this information from the below link in Immitracker
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190/analytics/visa-grants-by-period-1


----------



## Mitul Patel

Matts. said:


> you can get this information from the below link in Immitracker
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/visa-tracker-sc190/analytics/visa-grants-by-period-1


Thanks

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Hi All,
Has anyone received any kind of delay mail from DIBP ?

By when can we expect such emails?


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

Brane said:


> Hi All,
> Has anyone received any kind of delay mail from DIBP ?
> 
> By when can we expect such emails?


I heared about it only , 
I am waiting brisbane team
Since 7 April 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

marwan.wazzan.mw said:


> I heared about it only ,
> I am waiting brisbane team
> Since 7 April
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I heard Brisbane team is slow comparatively, as they contacted me after 4 weeks of application lodgement.


----------



## andreyx108b

cyetukuri said:


> I have not heard from anyone that at least they were contacted by dbip?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Contacts happen almost each and everyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Did anyone receive a cryptic email today saying processing times,cannot be guaranteed? What does this mean?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amaljosegeorge

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Did anyone receive a cryptic email today saying processing times,cannot be guaranteed? What does this mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did you receive and what it say?


----------



## cyetukuri

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Did anyone receive a cryptic email today saying processing times,cannot be guaranteed? What does this mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Did you receive any email like this?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355

Hi,

Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family

Subclass :190
Occupation :261313
Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
Grant received :31 May, 2017


----------



## Mitul Patel

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017


Happy to hear your news in the crisis time....
Congratulations !!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## a.Afridi

Hi Guys,

I have recently received an invitation for PR based on NSW state sponsorship, and my query is with reference to application lodgement for PR. *My query relates to "resume or CV"*.

I have tried to find the requirement for submission of a 'resume' along with other documents when submitting the application for PR, However, I couldnt find any text or indication on the DIBP website. 

1) Could someone please share extract or a link where DIBP requires submission of resume? 

2) What in your opinion is the purpose of resume in the overall application in the context of assessment or verification of details? I dont see any value or necessity in doing so. 

Having said that I believe the evidence for skilled employment suffices with Letter of Outcome for Skills Assessment, in my case, it is letter from Chartered Accountants - ANZ stating that my experience is recognized and is acceptable. Secondly, I have Letter of references from my employer elaborating on the Job description; duration and nature of my employment which I had submitted to Chartered Accountants - ANZ at the time of applying for skills assessment. Moreover, I had not submitted resume at the time of submission of application for skills assessment, and Chartered Accountants - ANZ did not bother asking for it.


----------



## Ravi2355

Mitul Patel said:


> Happy to hear your news in the crisis time....
> Congratulations !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mitul


----------



## hsrajpal

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017




Congrats... atleast there is some hope before july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017


congratulations Ravi...


----------



## sultan_azam

a.Afridi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently received an invitation for PR based on NSW state sponsorship, and my query is with reference to application lodgement for PR. *My query relates to "resume or CV"*.
> 
> I have tried to find the requirement for submission of a 'resume' along with other documents when submitting the application for PR, However, I couldnt find any text or indication on the DIBP website.
> 
> 1) Could someone please share extract or a link where DIBP requires submission of resume?
> 
> 2) What in your opinion is the purpose of resume in the overall application in the context of assessment or verification of details? I dont see any value or necessity in doing so.
> 
> Having said that I believe the evidence for skilled employment suffices with Letter of Outcome for Skills Assessment, in my case, it is letter from Chartered Accountants - ANZ stating that my experience is recognized and is acceptable. Secondly, I have Letter of references from my employer elaborating on the Job description; duration and nature of my employment which I had submitted to Chartered Accountants - ANZ at the time of applying for skills assessment. Moreover, I had not submitted resume at the time of submission of application for skills assessment, and Chartered Accountants - ANZ did not bother asking for it.


1. CV/resume - see this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist

click Health and Character --> Additional Character requirements --> *A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).*

2. CV/resume are requested mostly in 190 visa applications


----------



## Ravi2355

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Ravi...


Thanks Sultan


----------



## Ravi2355

hsrajpal said:


> Congrats... atleast there is some hope before july
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks dost


----------



## a.Afridi

sultan_azam said:


> 1. CV/resume - see this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist
> 
> click Health and Character --> Additional Character requirements --> *A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé).*
> 
> 2. CV/resume are requested mostly in 190 visa applications


Thanks you!


----------



## andreyx108b

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNG2020

Greeting to all, I've a problem.
I received the grant on 20/02/2017 which included my current wife & 2 children. However I've 3 children from another wife whom she refused to immigrate to any place. Moreover, I added them at my application in anticipation they can travel later ( non immigrant ). The surprise that my wife needs now to obtain a visa for them!!

Please help and suggest, I'll make my first entry on 30/09/2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi2355

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey


----------



## maraikayer

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just wondering some people have been waiting for close to a year and recently they've had employment verification and visit to the office by AHC personnel. 

1.My question is do all of this happen for someone not claiming any experience at all? 

2.Have you come across someone who hasn't claimed any work experience and is still waiting for grant(or granted) for more than 6 months?

3.Finally are applicants w/o claiming work experience processed sooner than others?

Sultan_azam already gave me answer. I would like to know your view regarding this.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSIMI

*position in the organisational hierarchy*

With reference to the immigration category against ANZSCO Code 13112, i would like to know that what is the requirement of one's position in the organisation hierarchy? I have an experience of 13 years in the category open and fulfill the JD requirement as well.


----------



## rvd

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone i got the grant today!
> anzac code :221111
> lodged 9/2/17
> co contact 24/2/17
> grant : 26/5/17
> onshore




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matts.

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017


Congrats buddy.


----------



## Ravi2355

rvd said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks rvd


----------



## Ravi2355

Matts. said:


> Congrats buddy.


Thanks Matts


----------



## Matts.

Ravi2355 said:


> Thanks Matts


Just asking out of curiosity at what time ( IST) did you receive the golden grant email.
Wondering if they send all the grants for a day in one shot as a batch or not..


----------



## sarb123

Hi guys...
I got my grant morning at 5.00 am 
Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
Code.. 133512
CO cntct... 08 March
Replied... 25 Mar..
Grant.. 01 June.. 17
Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


----------



## AA007

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


Congrats


----------



## Matts.

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


Congrats


----------



## hsrajpal

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..




Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..




Congratulations and all the best for your future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


Congratulations!


----------



## Fakhar

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


Congrats


----------



## andreyx108b

AUSIMI said:


> With reference to the immigration category against ANZSCO Code 13112, i would like to know that what is the requirement of one's position in the organisation hierarchy? I have an experience of 13 years in the category open and fulfill the JD requirement as well.




You need to determine your anzsco and get skills assessment done. 

Please read through the forum, it has wealth of information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

congrats thats a big moment for you. i am in process of applying for state sponsorship.


sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## khh

Hi, I lodged my 190 visa on 27 May 2017 with all the documents (except PCC) uploaded. Now, I have got my PCC. Can I just go to my immi account to upload the PCC now or I have to wait for CO to contact me only then I can upload? Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam

khh said:


> Hi, I lodged my 190 visa on 27 May 2017 with all the documents (except PCC) uploaded. Now, I have got my PCC. Can I just go to my immi account to upload the PCC now or I have to wait for CO to contact me only then I can upload? Thanks.


you can upload it by yourself even without CO asking for it specifically..

dont wait, do it.


----------



## khh

sultan_azam said:


> you can upload it by yourself even without CO asking for it specifically..
> 
> dont wait, do it.


Thank you. Will do so.


----------



## rvd

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

rvd said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Hello Guys,
Need ur suggestions on this.

If I have uploaded SD for R&R signed by a senior colleague on a stamp paper and not a company letter ahead, will the CO still ask the HR to confirm the R&R or will the CO just ask the HRL to confirm my employment with basic details such as DOJ, designation mentioned in SD?
Did anyone faced similar situation wherein HR was asked to confirm R&R for SD provided by senior colleague on stamp paper and not the letter head because as per policies of some org HRs are not supposed to furnish detail level info about an employee so it may happen that HR refuses to endorse the complete R&R in this case.

Whars ur opinion guys??


----------



## sounddonor

sarb123 said:


> Hi guys...
> I got my grant morning at 5.00 am
> Visa lodged.. 22 Feb. 17
> Code.. 133512
> CO cntct... 08 March
> Replied... 25 Mar..
> Grant.. 01 June.. 17
> Thanks all for ur valuable suggestions during that waiting period..


congratz


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

My visa application is at hold from last 16 months. This is my 17th month running. My case has seemed to be complex as from the date of visa lodged on 22nd January, 2016 there was no further communication from the case officer / department.

Yesterday, I got a news from my last employer that the immigration people had personally visited them, asked some questions about me also spoke to my team members about my work and reporting authorities and they took my payslips from HR department with them.

My employer said they seemed satisfied with all the information that they asked for. Now, what should I expect from DIBP as I am not sure whether it means all other internal verification has been completed and now only this was the final step from them.

Because, I am one of the unfortunate person waiting for a response from 17 months without a single communication from DIBP, also the visa application lodged under 190 show's as "Received" only. Not even "assessment in progress" or so.

Please share your thoughts. I am really worried as what would happen in this case.

Regards to all members...


----------



## sultan_azam

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My visa application is at hold from last 16 months. This is my 17th month running. My case has seemed to be complex as from the date of visa lodged on 22nd January, 2016 there was no further communication from the case officer / department.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a news from my last employer that the immigration people had personally visited them, asked some questions about me also spoke to my team members about my work and reporting authorities and they took my payslips from HR department with them.
> 
> My employer said they seemed satisfied with all the information that they asked for. Now, what should I expect from DIBP as I am not sure whether it means all other internal verification has been completed and now only this was the final step from them.
> 
> Because, I am one of the unfortunate person waiting for a response from 17 months without a single communication from DIBP, also the visa application lodged under 190 show's as "Received" only. Not even "assessment in progress" or so.
> 
> Please share your thoughts. I am really worried as what would happen in this case.
> 
> Regards to all members...


bro it has been really long for you, almost the time I filed my visa application, I think it is near to completion for you.. i wish it finalises for you soon....


----------



## Mitul Patel

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My visa application is at hold from last 16 months. This is my 17th month running. My case has seemed to be complex as from the date of visa lodged on 22nd January, 2016 there was no further communication from the case officer / department.
> 
> Yesterday, I got a news from my last employer that the immigration people had personally visited them, asked some questions about me also spoke to my team members about my work and reporting authorities and they took my payslips from HR department with them.
> 
> My employer said they seemed satisfied with all the information that they asked for. Now, what should I expect from DIBP as I am not sure whether it means all other internal verification has been completed and now only this was the final step from them.
> 
> Because, I am one of the unfortunate person waiting for a response from 17 months without a single communication from DIBP, also the visa application lodged under 190 show's as "Received" only. Not even "assessment in progress" or so.
> 
> Please share your thoughts. I am really worried as what would happen in this case.
> 
> Regards to all members...


Hi..after sucha a long wait...take this on positive note as at least they are now active on your case.
Hopefully you will get visa soon.
All the very best...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

Hi Guys,

Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017 

My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there. 

When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?

Should I fill under NSW Stream 2? What do you think my chances would be?

Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks & regards,
Aafreen


----------



## as1986

*Contact details*

Guys,

Is there any number where dibp can be contacted? I have sent them mails but no reply so need to call & check next..have been waiting for 5 months + now with absolutely no update.


----------



## sultan_azam

aafs88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
> Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
> Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
> Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017
> 
> My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there.
> 
> When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?
> 
> Should I fill under NSW Stream 2? What do you think my chances would be?
> 
> Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Aafreen


i think you should definitely try for NSW stream 2, with 80 points you stand a good chance

please also put up an eoi for SA since you have 80 points


----------



## Brane

Brane said:


> Hello Guys,
> Need ur suggestions on this.
> 
> If I have uploaded SD for R&R signed by a senior colleague on a stamp paper and not a company letter ahead, will the CO still ask the HR to confirm the R&R or will the CO just ask the HRL to confirm my employment with basic details such as DOJ, designation mentioned in SD?
> Did anyone faced similar situation wherein HR was asked to confirm R&R for SD provided by senior colleague on stamp paper and not the letter head because as per policies of some org HRs are not supposed to furnish detail level info about an employee so it may happen that HR refuses to endorse the complete R&R in this case.
> 
> Whars ur opinion guys??



Can anyone please help!!


----------



## aafs88

sultan_azam said:


> i think you should definitely try for NSW stream 2, with 80 points you stand a good chance
> 
> please also put up an eoi for SA since you have 80 points


Thanks for the advice. I will apply to NSW, but SA sadly increased it's high point requirement to 85 from 80 :-|, hence I won't be eligible to apply there.


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> Hello Guys,
> Need ur suggestions on this.
> 
> If I have uploaded SD for R&R signed by a senior colleague on a stamp paper and not a company letter ahead, will the CO still ask the HR to confirm the R&R or will the CO just ask the HRL to confirm my employment with basic details such as DOJ, designation mentioned in SD?
> Did anyone faced similar situation wherein HR was asked to confirm R&R for SD provided by senior colleague on stamp paper and not the letter head because as per policies of some org HRs are not supposed to furnish detail level info about an employee so it may happen that HR refuses to endorse the complete R&R in this case.
> 
> Whars ur opinion guys??


i was refraining myself to answer this since the reply may be troubling

yes, i have heard that SD(stamp paper R&R) being sent to HR for authentication along with request to confirm employment details of applicant

in some case HR was positive, in some they messed up


----------



## sultan_azam

aafs88 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will apply to NSW, but SA sadly increased it's high point requirement to 85 from 80 :-|, hence I won't be eligible to apply there.


keep an eoi for SA, they may reduce the points from 85 to 80


----------



## aafs88

sultan_azam said:


> keep an eoi for SA, they may reduce the points from 85 to 80


Thanks buddy!

I will certainly do the needful. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Brane

sultan_azam said:


> i was refraining myself to answer this since the reply may be troubling
> 
> yes, i have heard that SD(stamp paper R&R) being sent to HR for authentication along with request to confirm employment details of applicant
> 
> in some case HR was positive, in some they messed up


Thanks Sultan.. 😊


----------



## ethical.prodigy

It is normal, no need to call.
They will issue visa when they complete assessment. It sometimes takes 9 to 11 months also.

I'm also waiting and will complete 6 months in next week.



as1986 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any number where dibp can be contacted? I have sent them mails but no reply so need to call & check next..have been waiting for 5 months + now with absolutely no update.


----------



## bishoyerian

Hey guys....hows does the points make a difference, lets suppose I have 60 points will that put my application at the bottom of the que?
How long will it take if I had 60 points, (it says 4 to 7 months on the website) will it still be in that time interval?
Ps. I'am still waiting for ACT to open overseas application am just asking this question put of curiosity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanoor

Ravi2355 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017



What was your EOI submission date?? 

I thought Vic closed the ICT occupations till june 30 2017??


----------



## Zanoor

Zanoor said:


> Ravi2355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant letter today for self and family
> 
> Subclass :190
> Occupation :261313
> Points : 55+5 nomination from Vic on Feb 08, 2017
> Visa lodge : 16 Mar, 2017
> Co contact : 30 Mar, 2017 for medicals, Adelaide team
> Grant received :31 May, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your EOI submission date??
> 
> I thought Vic closed the ICT occupations till june 30 2017??
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!

Sorry this is my 1st post so forgot to congratulate u first ??


----------



## Brane

sultan_azam said:


> i was refraining myself to answer this since the reply may be troubling
> 
> yes, i have heard that SD(stamp paper R&R) being sent to HR for authentication along with request to confirm employment details of applicant
> 
> in some case HR was positive, in some they messed up



So again everything boils down to luck m afraid.. If they feel, they will send it 2 HR or else they might not.

But the bottom line is that this defeats the very purpose of providing SD from a collegaue on stamp paper rather than requesting the same from HR on letter head. If the HR would have been so co operative, then there would not have been need to get a SD in the first place..
Nyways, fingers crossed..


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Brane said:


> So again everything boils down to luck m afraid.. If they feel, they will send it 2 HR or else they might not.
> 
> But the bottom line is that this defeats the very purpose of providing SD from a collegaue on stamp paper rather than requesting the same from HR on letter head. If the HR would have been so co operative, then there would not have been need to get a SD in the first place..
> Nyways, fingers crossed..


Fair point.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> So again everything boils down to luck m afraid.. If they feel, they will send it 2 HR or else they might not.
> 
> 
> 
> But the bottom line is that this defeats the very purpose of providing SD from a collegaue on stamp paper rather than requesting the same from HR on letter head. If the HR would have been so co operative, then there would not have been need to get a SD in the first place..
> 
> Nyways, fingers crossed..




It is rare that CO contact ls HR when SD is provided from a colleague- i have heard of 2-3 cases in the past 3 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Brane said:


> So again everything boils down to luck m afraid.. If they feel, they will send it 2 HR or else they might not.
> 
> But the bottom line is that this defeats the very purpose of providing SD from a collegaue on stamp paper rather than requesting the same from HR on letter head. If the HR would have been so co operative, then there would not have been need to get a SD in the first place..
> Nyways, fingers crossed..


agree to your post, the bottom line of providing an SD is defeated..


----------



## sydd

I have submitted EOI for 190 under Developer Programmer(261312) with 65+5 points. What are the chances of getting an invitation from NSW in next year?


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

Though i had earlier posted about my Query, but i am still unclear as what should i expect next as part of the process.

After long waiting of 16 months since visa lodgment, an employer verification had happened from DIBP by physically visiting my previous employer. They met the partner, director, HR & one of my colleague for information. 

They went satisfactory with the information they obtained about me.

What is the next thing i should expect. A call from DIBP to me to re-verify my evidence with me?

Secondly, does this also mean that external security checks r over that they used as reason for waiting till this date?

I had many plans to move on & accordingly we are leading a life.

I am being worried every time about what's next to be expected from DIBP & by when. 16-17 months already has passed by without a single communication from them.

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

If its alright can someone please summarise the 190 EOI / invite process please.

I understand one raises the 190 EOI and chooses state(s) whilst doing so.

What happens after that please and approximate timelines ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Rahul_UK183 said:


> If its alright can someone please summarise the 190 EOI / invite process please.
> 
> I understand one raises the 190 EOI and chooses state(s) whilst doing so.
> 
> What happens after that please and approximate timelines ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


EOI------> choose a state or any------> wait for invite ------> apply for nomination after invite ( each state nomination process times vary e.g. NSW-14 days where as WA-28 days)-----> ITA-----> Normal process after lodgement


No invitation rounds apply, apps picked as per state's requirement 


Process times-----> I can not anticipate or assume.


----------



## sursrk

JP Mosa said:


> EOI------> choose a state or any------> wait for invite ------> apply for nomination after invite ( each state nomination process times vary e.g. NSW-14 days where as WA-28 days)-----> ITA-----> Normal process after lodgement
> 
> 
> No invitation rounds apply, apps picked as per state's requirement
> 
> 
> Process times-----> I can not anticipate or assume.


Hi Mosa,

Please see my timeline. I have tried to contact DIBP @ +61731367000 but getting a standard computerised reply saying "this facility is no more available....blah..blah ". Is there any other no. to contact them seeking about the status of my application with them?


----------



## bishoyerian

JP Mosa said:


> EOI------> choose a state or any------> wait for invite ------> apply for nomination after invite ( each state nomination process times vary e.g. NSW-14 days where as WA-28 days)-----> ITA-----> Normal process after lodgement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No invitation rounds apply, apps picked as per state's requirement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Process times-----> I can not anticipate or assume.




Does the EOI points have anything to do with the processing time after lodging the visa application? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

sultan_azam said:


> agree to your post, the bottom line of providing an SD is defeated..


Hi Sultan bro,

Please see my timeline. I have tried to contact DIBP @ +61731367000 but getting a standard computerised reply saying "this facility is no more available....blah..blah ". Is there any other no. to contact them seeking about the status of my application with them?

Regards,

Surajit


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

andreyx108b said:


> It is rare that CO contact ls HR when SD is provided from a colleague- i have heard of 2-3 cases in the past 3 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO contacted my HR. My work reference letter from my manager was not enough they asked for further proof of employment for which I gave them a proof of employment letter from HR. Boom, my HR received a verification call in less than 10 hours.


----------



## sam2017

Zidane's Daddy said:


> CO contacted my HR. My work reference letter from my manager was not enough they asked for further proof of employment for which I gave them a proof of employment letter from HR. Boom, my HR received a verification call in less than 10 hours.


Hi Zidane's Daddy,
Did the CO question you for current employer or past employers as well?
If its for current employer, wasn't your last 6 months payslip, R&R Letter provided by HR (during Skill assessment) , 2016-2017 Form 16 , not enough? Just thinking If I may have to get another letter as I am also in process of lodging the visa?


----------



## sam2017

sounddonor said:


> congratz


Congrats sounddonor, Did CO contact not contact you even single time during these 3 months of wait?


----------



## sam2017

sam2017 said:


> Congrats sounddonor, Did CO contact not contact you even single time during these 3 months of wait?


My bad, I see on your signature now that CO Contacted once.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sam2017 said:


> Hi Zidane's Daddy,
> Did the CO question you for current employer or past employers as well?
> If its for current employer, wasn't your last 6 months payslip, R&R Letter provided by HR (during Skill assessment) , 2016-2017 Form 16 , not enough? Just thinking If I may have to get another letter as I am also in process of lodging the visa?


Hey Sam. Only current employer as my previous employer role was not assessed positively by CPA for some reason. I provided payslips for last 5 years, R&R letter or Work reference letter from my Line Manager (also gave this same letter for assessment). No idea about Form 16 mate, never heard of that before nor CO asked. I also uploaded my employment contract when I first joined the company. They still asked for more proof, so I just got my HR to write a 2 liner letter confirming that I am still employed and currently on this designation along with current salary. That's it.


----------



## sam2017

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey Sam. Only current employer as my previous employer role was not assessed positively by CPA for some reason. I provided payslips for last 5 years, R&R letter or Work reference letter from my Line Manager (also gave this same letter for assessment). No idea about Form 16 mate, never heard of that before nor CO asked. I also uploaded my employment contract when I first joined the company. They still asked for more proof, so I just got my HR to write a 2 liner letter confirming that I am still employed and currently on this designation along with current salary. That's it.


Ok. Thanks for clarification. Did you initially submit Statutory declaration for assessment or R&R letter from HR?


----------



## sultan_azam

sursrk said:


> Hi Sultan bro,
> 
> Please see my timeline. I have tried to contact DIBP @ +61731367000 but getting a standard computerised reply saying "this facility is no more available....blah..blah ". Is there any other no. to contact them seeking about the status of my application with them?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Surajit


hey mate, i have kept myself away from calling them.. so no idea about their contact details


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sam2017 said:


> Ok. Thanks for clarification. Did you initially submit Statutory declaration for assessment or R&R letter from HR?


No. Also my R&R never came from HR. Got it directly from my manager.


----------



## sam2017

Zidane's Daddy said:


> No. Also my R&R never came from HR. Got it directly from my manager.


That explains, As per DIBP, its recommendeed to have R&R letter / Reference letter is on a HR Letterhead from authorised signatory.

Refer the link here:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## andreyx108b

Zidane's Daddy said:


> CO contacted my HR. My work reference letter from my manager was not enough they asked for further proof of employment for which I gave them a proof of employment letter from HR. Boom, my HR received a verification call in less than 10 hours.




It does not contradict what i've said, they normally dont call HR when applicant submitted with SD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

Thanks dear but I often found people saying they use to call DIBP. Anyway thanks for your reply.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sam2017 said:


> That explains, As per DIBP, its recommendeed to have R&R letter / Reference letter is on a HR Letterhead from authorised signatory.
> 
> Refer the link here:
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


The letter was on the company's letterhead signed by the Finance Director who is an authorized signatory and it was mentioned on the letter as well


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

andreyx108b said:


> It does not contradict what i've said, they normally dont call HR when applicant submitted with SD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I am not saying you were wrong. Just letting you know that now your count of 2 to 3 in last few years is 3 to 4 lol


----------



## andreyx108b

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Oh I am not saying you were wrong. Just letting you know that now your count of 2 to 3 in last few years is 3 to 4 lol


no, you have provided the additional document which was from HR - so HR was called afterwards, am i right?


----------



## JP Mosa

sursrk said:


> Hi Mosa,
> 
> Please see my timeline. I have tried to contact DIBP @ +61731367000 but getting a standard computerised reply saying "this facility is no more available....blah..blah ". Is there any other no. to contact them seeking about the status of my application with them?



Honestly, there is no point contacting DIBP every now and then.

You only hear when they complete assessing your case,
meanwhile, you can spend as much as you want on the calls to receive very very standardized answer which is of no use.


----------



## JP Mosa

bishoyerian said:


> Does the EOI points have anything to do with the processing time after lodging the visa application?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



EOI points whatever you claim are basis for invitation and processing there after.

Especially, makes the processing faster, if you provide exactly those docs what you claimed points for in lieu of making it complicated by providing unnecessary extra documents.


----------



## ju9863

Hi experts,
Regarding the PCC for previously visited countries, I spend 299 days visiting China around 11 times (each time average 30 days staying). In that case, do I have to submit PCC of China?

The requirement for PCC says following;
Police Certificates

Everyone who applies for a visa must satisfy the character requirements of the Migration Act 1958 before a visa can be granted. As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country* where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years *as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements. *These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive*.


I don't think I have to submit the PCC of China for that in my case. What do you think about it, everyone?

Regards


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

ju9863 said:


> Hi experts,
> Regarding the PCC for previously visited countries, I spend 299 days visiting China around 11 times (each time average 30 days staying). In that case, do I have to submit PCC of China?
> 
> The requirement for PCC says following;
> Police Certificates
> 
> Everyone who applies for a visa must satisfy the character requirements of the Migration Act 1958 before a visa can be granted. As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country* where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years *as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements. *These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive*.
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to submit the PCC of China for that in my case. What do you think about it, everyone?
> 
> Regards


You stayed less than 12 months cumulative, I think you shouldn't apply

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamaussie15

Tax return n bank statements is sufficient right still it is necessary for SD? Please advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

dreamaussie15 said:


> Tax return n bank statements is sufficient right still it is necessary for SD? Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more the proofs you give the CO, lesser are the chances for further enquiries and delays

I would be giving payslips, tax returns, bank statements HR Certificates and reference or SD for every job

Cheers


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

andreyx108b said:


> no, you have provided the additional document which was from HR - so HR was called afterwards, am i right?


Yep additional letter was from HR and they did contact after I submitted the letter but they never called or emailed my manager to confirm the R&R letter.


----------



## ju9863

marwan.wazzan.mw said:


> You stayed less than 12 months cumulative, I think you shouldn't apply
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply.
I am so worried about whether I should preparing for that.


----------



## andreyx108b

dreamaussie15 said:


> Tax return n bank statements is sufficient right still it is necessary for SD? Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Reference or SD are primary evidences, 

Bank statements, tax docs, etc are secondary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamaussie15

I have reference letter dated on 14 Nov 2016 from my director for my skill assessment i request letter from him. Actually will they give call to him.I was collecting all document i dont want any one to give them call. I never disclosed my actual reason for that reference letter to him.

Please advice.


----------



## NB

dreamaussie15 said:


> I have reference letter dated on 14 Nov 2016 from my director for my skill assessment i request letter from him. Actually will they give call to him.I was collecting all document i dont want any one to give them call. I never disclosed my actual reason for that reference letter to him.
> 
> Please advice.


It's not in your hand

The decision to call or not call will be taken by the DIBP on their own discretion 

You can just give them the maximum evidence you can and hope that they don't need to call.
There is nothing much you can do beyond that

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

JP Mosa said:


> Honestly, there is no point contacting DIBP every now and then.
> 
> You only hear when they complete assessing your case,
> meanwhile, you can spend as much as you want on the calls to receive very very standardized answer which is of no use.


agree


----------



## sultan_azam

ju9863 said:


> Hi experts,
> Regarding the PCC for previously visited countries, I spend 299 days visiting China around 11 times (each time average 30 days staying). In that case, do I have to submit PCC of China?
> 
> The requirement for PCC says following;
> Police Certificates
> 
> Everyone who applies for a visa must satisfy the character requirements of the Migration Act 1958 before a visa can be granted. As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country* where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years *as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements. *These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive*.
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to submit the PCC of China for that in my case. What do you think about it, everyone?
> 
> Regards


if we go by what is mentioned then you dont have to provide pcc for china, however i have seen similar cases where trips were frequent but less than 365 days and case officer still demanded pcc, this was for USA


----------



## joshijaanvi

From what email id should we expect the inquiring mail from the department to our employer

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

ju9863 said:


> Hi experts,
> Regarding the PCC for previously visited countries, I spend 299 days visiting China around 11 times (each time average 30 days staying). In that case, do I have to submit PCC of China?
> 
> The requirement for PCC says following;
> Police Certificates
> 
> Everyone who applies for a visa must satisfy the character requirements of the Migration Act 1958 before a visa can be granted. As part of your visa application, you must provide police certificate(s) from each country* where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years *as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements. *These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive*.
> 
> 
> I don't think I have to submit the PCC of China for that in my case. What do you think about it, everyone?
> 
> Regards


If the process to get the PCC from Cihina is lengthy, then I would start the process right away.
In all probability, the CO will ask for the same and better to be prepared for the eventuality. And delay the grant

However, if the PCC can be issued in a few days like most other countries, then I would have waited for the CO to ask for the same

Cheers


----------



## joshijaanvi

joshijaanvi said:


> From what email id should we expect the inquiring mail from the department to our employer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Someone please help

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

joshijaanvi said:


> From what email id should we expect the inquiring mail from the department to our employer
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It is not necessary that DIBP will enquire only by email

They may ask the High commission in India to do the enquiry by telephone or even in person as a member reported a couple of days back

Which person in your company they will choose to write or speak to, will also be decided by them

There are too many variables for you to take any advanced action other then just informing the HR or the person who has signed the reference letter or SD, of a possible call or email from DIBP Australia or the Australian High commission in India

Cheers


----------



## joshijaanvi

newbienz said:


> It is not necessary that DIBP will enquire only by email
> 
> They may ask the High commission in India to do the enquiry by telephone or even in person as a member reported a couple of days back
> 
> Which person in your company they will choose to write or speak to, will also be decided by them
> 
> There are too many variables for you to take any advanced action other then just informing the HR or the person who has signed the reference letter or SD, of a possible call or email from DIBP Australia or the Australian High commission in India
> 
> Cheers


Thanks 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## afrozbourne

Hi Friends,

Received Visa Grant on 6-6-2017. 190 visa Victoria 
Points: 60
Onshore
Jobcode:261314
applied on:29-Mar-2017.
Thanks Sultan, for your guidance.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

afrozbourne said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received Visa Grant on 6-6-2017. 190 visa Victoria
> Points: 60
> Onshore
> Jobcode:261314
> applied on:29-Mar-2017.
> Thanks Sultan, for your guidance.
> Wish you all the best.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a.Afridi

Hi Everyone:
Need some advise. I have lodged my visa application yesterday. However, when I was uploading documents, I mistakenly uploaded few documents without looking at the initial screen where the system automatically flags requirement for documents (under required/ recommended / received). 

Now, when I had uploaded a few, I logged out and in again and was confused to see most of documents like passport and birth certificate among other showing as not submitted or recommended. Then, I re-uploaded all of these. So, there are several duplicates of the same file / same document. 

I am concerned whether the case officer may ask me to submit the documents again as he / she may not see them as "duplicates" but several versions of the same document - and would want a confirmation from me in this regard - this will result in delay in my application and several document which are already submitted to be requisition from my side. 

I want to expedite the process and had completed all the documentary requirements, including PCC and Medical so that if all goes well, I may get a direct grant. Now, I am thinking about submitting an understanding to confirm that all documents are same and not different versions - this is particularly true for Form 80 and Form 1221 (beacuse there are multiple tabs under which I could have submitted the document, and I was silly enough to submit it several times to meet the tab requirement). 

Can someone share their views and / or advise please?


----------



## NB

a.Afridi said:


> Hi Everyone:
> Need some advise. I have lodged my visa application yesterday. However, when I was uploading documents, I mistakenly uploaded few documents without looking at the initial screen where the system automatically flags requirement for documents (under required/ recommended / received).
> 
> Now, when I had uploaded a few, I logged out and in again and was confused to see most of documents like passport and birth certificate among other showing as not submitted or recommended. Then, I re-uploaded all of these. So, there are several duplicates of the same file / same document.
> 
> I am concerned whether the case officer may ask me to submit the documents again as he / she may not see them as "duplicates" but several versions of the same document - and would want a confirmation from me in this regard - this will result in delay in my application and several document which are already submitted to be requisition from my side.
> 
> I want to expedite the process and had completed all the documentary requirements, including PCC and Medical so that if all goes well, I may get a direct grant. Now, I am thinking about submitting an understanding to confirm that all documents are same and not different versions - this is particularly true for Form 80 and Form 1221 (beacuse there are multiple tabs under which I could have submitted the document, and I was silly enough to submit it several times to meet the tab requirement).
> 
> Can someone share their views and / or advise please?


Once a document has been uploaded, it cannot be removed.

No matter how many explanations you give, the CO will check all the documents you have uploaded.
Once he finds that they are the same, he will simply ignore those that are duplicates and the ones he does not require.

As long as you have been able to upload all the documents you wanted to upload within the 60 documents limit, you have nothing to be worried about

Wait for a CO to be allotted and see if he contacts you.

Cheers


----------



## sounddonor

afrozbourne said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received Visa Grant on 6-6-2017. 190 visa Victoria
> Points: 60
> Onshore
> Jobcode:261314
> applied on:29-Mar-2017.
> Thanks Sultan, for your guidance.
> Wish you all the best.




Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a.Afridi

newbienz said:


> Once a document has been uploaded, it cannot be removed.
> 
> No matter how many explanations you give, the CO will check all the documents you have uploaded.
> Once he finds that they are the same, he will simply ignore those that are duplicates and the ones he does not require.
> 
> As long as you have been able to upload all the documents you wanted to upload within the 60 documents limit, you have nothing to be worried about
> 
> Wait for a CO to be allotted and see if he contacts you.
> 
> Cheers


Appreciate a prompt response Newbienz! and Thanks for your opinion.

I still want a comment on whether I should / could upload an undertaking clarification what I have done. For example, when CO would see 3 file for Form 80 which has some 18 pages, will he / she really go through the trouble of matching the information in each (duplicate) copy or he / she will resort to me to re-submit a form 80 which is the "final". 

When I was uploading the documents, it didnt occur to me that CO could imply that all documents are duplicate and he / she may assume beacuse they are exactly the same file with exactly the same title - he will understand what I was doing. Now, I feel I have made an silly error which will cost me processing more time than necessary - which I want to avoid. 

My argument is June - August are periods where many companies hire and I was to capitalize on that fact. Hence, the urgency to get the PR. I hope it makes sense. Cheers!


----------



## sam2017

newbienz said:


> The more the proofs you give the CO, lesser are the chances for further enquiries and delays
> 
> I would be giving payslips, tax returns, bank statements HR Certificates and reference or SD for every job
> 
> Cheers


@newbienz: When you mentioned Bank statements, for which period do we ideally submit a Bank statement as I have worked over 10+ years and had different bank accounts, some accounts have even been closed? Do I highlight salary credits in those to assist CO in case he reviews statements? Is it really required when all other employment related documents are in place?


----------



## NB

sam2017 said:


> @newbienz: When you mentioned Bank statements, for which period do we ideally submit a Bank statement as I have worked over 10+ years and had different bank accounts, some accounts have even been closed? Do I highlight salary credits in those to assist CO in case he reviews statements? Is it really required when all other employment related documents are in place?


I have saved bank statements for my entire job career especially those in which my salary was credited
So I would be submitting all of them, highlighting the salary credit entries

I believe in giving all supporting evidence that I have access to.
Each person has to decide what level information he is comfortable sharing and is available with him

Cheers


----------



## sam2017

newbienz said:


> I have saved bank statements for my entire job career especially those in which my salary was credited
> So I would be submitting all of them, highlighting the salary credit entries
> 
> I believe in giving all supporting evidence that I have access to.
> Each person has to decide what level information he is comfortable sharing and is available with him
> 
> Cheers


 Thats your foresight to be able to secure the statements from history; even if I try doing it, I will only have it from 2011 onwards i.e, from date of my second job when I understood same account can be carried over to next employment 
Can I upload the document now after 2 days of lodging?


----------



## NB

sam2017 said:


> Thats your foresight to be able to secure the statements from history; even if I try doing it, I will only have it from 2011 onwards i.e, from date of my second job when I understood same account can be carried over to next employment
> Can I upload the document now after 2 days of lodging?


You can keep uploading documents as long as you like until you reach the limit of 60 documents 

Cheers


----------



## sridhar.crm

Any updates for 60+5: NSW invitations. Code: 261313. Long wait and no updates from NSW yet.


----------



## animesh1d

sridhar.crm said:


> Any updates for 60+5: NSW invitations. Code: 261313. Long wait and no updates from NSW yet.


For how much time have you been waiting?
I applied on 28th April 2017 with 70 points for 261312 but no updates till date.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Update from my end.

30 mins back got the verification call from AHC.

Tons of questions covering all the employments, more info expected with exact R&R for which you claimed points.

At the end, she asked me to send PF and Bank Statement from DOJ for current company.

All the best guys.


----------



## sounddonor

hari_it_ram said:


> Update from my end.
> 
> 30 mins back got the verification call from AHC.
> 
> Tons of questions covering all the employments, more info expected with exact R&R for which you claimed points.
> 
> At the end, she asked me to send PF and Bank Statement from DOJ for current company.
> 
> All the best guys.


Good to hear that!! Hope you will get the grant soon


----------



## Sandyimmi

hari_it_ram said:


> Update from my end.
> 
> 30 mins back got the verification call from AHC.
> 
> Tons of questions covering all the employments, more info expected with exact R&R for which you claimed points.
> 
> At the end, she asked me to send PF and Bank Statement from DOJ for current company.
> 
> All the best guys.


Congrats for one step forward..did you change your employer after visa lodgement? Why PF stmt and bank stmt asked?


----------



## USI

hari_it_ram said:


> Update from my end.
> 
> 30 mins back got the verification call from AHC.
> 
> Tons of questions covering all the employments, more info expected with exact R&R for which you claimed points.
> 
> At the end, she asked me to send PF and Bank Statement from DOJ for current company.
> 
> All the best guys.


Awesome Hari! Hope you've done well 

Please elaborate the kind of questions asked, in as much detail as you can please. How did it start, what all did they ask etc Just for the benefit of others on this forum. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks Mate. 



sounddonor said:


> Good to hear that!! Hope you will get the grant soon


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks  Not sure may be the my file shared with them long back and they dint get the updated files from DIBP. I have uploaded all in IMMI Account. I could have told to them verify that, but I dint. Just wanted to full fill all their clarifications. 

No, I dint change my employer.



Sandyimmi said:


> Congrats for one step forward..did you change your employer after visa lodgement? Why PF stmt and bank stmt asked?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks Mate 

1) My Full name
2) Purpose of the visa lodged and date of lodge
3) Dependent details and their DOB
4) Education highest level alone with month and year.
5) Why gap post education and whats the reason.
6) 1st company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation.
7) 2nd company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation. ( Why you have resigned in very short duration )
8) 3rd company name R&R detailed from task to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manage name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
10) 4th company name R&R super detailed from how the task being assigned to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manager name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
11) From my technical input she asked few things - What is Node.js

Interview lasted for 30 - 40 mins, No abbreviations. She is big lenient as Month/year is enough for all the dates, I saw many applicants where trying it to hard to tell including date which the interviewer was expecting all the time. 

She asked me reply to the email (which she will send sooner) with my PF and Bank Statements for current company.

Hope this helps.




USI said:


> Awesome Hari! Hope you've done well
> 
> Please elaborate the kind of questions asked, in as much detail as you can please. How did it start, what all did they ask etc Just for the benefit of others on this forum. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sounddonor

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks Mate
> 
> 1) My Full name
> 2) Purpose of the visa lodged and date of lodge
> 3) Dependent details and their DOB
> 4) Education highest level alone with month and year.
> 5) Why gap post education and whats the reason.
> 6) 1st company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation.
> 7) 2nd company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation. ( Why you have resigned in very short duration )
> 8) 3rd company name R&R detailed from task to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manage name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
> 10) 4th company name R&R super detailed from how the task being assigned to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manager name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
> 11) From my technical input she asked few things - What is Node.js
> 
> Interview lasted for 30 - 40 mins, No abbreviations. She is big lenient as Month/year is enough for all the dates, I saw many applicants where trying it to hard to tell including date which the interviewer was expecting all the time.
> 
> She asked me reply to the email (which she will send sooner) with my PF and Bank Statements for current company.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thats a lot of questions.. Btw, your grant is very near pack your bags!


----------



## hari_it_ram

sounddonor said:


> Thats a lot of questions.. Btw, your grant is very near pack your bags!




Really humbled by your words, thanks a lot  All the best to all the applicants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## gaddam1

Hi Afrozbourne,

Hearty congratulations on your grant arrival 

I am on same boat , Onshore applicant, 60 points,SA SSP and lodged my VISA on April 9th 2017, Jobcode : 263111.

I have front loaded all the docs i.e. Form 80 for me and my family, PCC, Medicals,Education and Experience certificates.

It is been 2 months and i could see my application status still as "Received" and no communication yet from CO/DIBP except bridge VISA.

Could you please tell me your experiences.
1. Did you front loaded all the docs ?
2. Did you receive any communication from CO / DIBP team / high commission ?
3. Any communication from anyone prior to your grant ?

Much appreciated your inputs in advance!


----------



## gaddam1

afrozbourne said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received Visa Grant on 6-6-2017. 190 visa Victoria
> Points: 60
> Onshore
> Jobcode:261314
> applied on:29-Mar-2017.
> Thanks Sultan, for your guidance.
> Wish you all the best.


Hi Afrozbourne,

Hearty congratulations on your grant arrival 

I am on same boat , Onshore applicant, 60 points,SA SSP and lodged my VISA on April 9th 2017, Jobcode : 263111.

I have front loaded all the docs i.e. Form 80 for me and my family, PCC, Medicals,Education and Experience certificates.

It is been 2 months and i could see my application status still as "Received" and no communication yet from CO/DIBP except bridge VISA.

Could you please tell me your experiences.
1. Did you front loaded all the docs ?
2. Did you receive any communication from CO / DIBP team / high commission ?
3. Any communication from anyone prior to your grant ?

Much appreciated your inputs in advance!


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

hari_it_ram said:


> Really humbled by your words, thanks a lot  All the best to all the applicants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Congrats, the happy ending is near. 
If I remember correctly, our applications were a few days apart. Hoping for a similar outcome for me. However, not a peep till now. 

Did you ever receive an email saying the assessment is commencing?

Or did you receive an email a few days
days back saying to expect a delay since the quota is over for this year?


----------



## Boules.E.Thabet

Hello everyone,

I lodged my visa application on 19-Apr-17 (NSW nominated) as a civil engineer with all the documents needed hoping for a direct grant, I think my case is simple as I am single. However, I did not get any reply from DIBP yet. I saw some updates for some people who lodged their applications after me .. Is this normal, if not what shall I do ?!


----------



## NB

Boules.E.Thabet said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 19-Apr-17 (NSW nominated) as a civil engineer with all the documents needed hoping for a direct grant, I think my case is simple as I am single. However, I did not get any reply from DIBP yet. I saw some updates for some people who lodged their applications after me .. Is this normal, if not what shall I do ?!


A couple of members may have got their grant early but 4 months is the usual processing time even for simple application like yours

Wait for at least 4 months and then ask for advice again

Cheers


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congrates for the move hari.
When you lodged?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## manujverma

hello everyone i applied for 190 victoria visa on 23rd feb 2017, Co Contact GSM brisbane on 22nd march for PCC and some medical tests more (myself being a doctor) and PCC for my wife (Primary applicant). SHe got PCC the next day but i had to get a new passport as i had not endordes spouse name on my passport . we emailed back to GSM stating all things and kept her updated regularly. finally uploaded all documents on may 2 2017. 

Today received a email from GSM brisbane saying this
Sensitive

Dear Nisha,


I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.

GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
· Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
· Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
· Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream

The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.

Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.

There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.

As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.


Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:

Questions about the status of your visa application
Confirmation that documents have been received
Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application

Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.
Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.

You can also use ImmiAccount to:
Apply for a bridging visa
Access the My Health Declarations service
Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)
Attach documents to an online or imported paper application
Check the progress of an online or imported paper application
Update application details online
Update your passport or address
Notify of incorrect information in your application
Regards

Victoria
Position number: 60016355
Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery
Economic and Skilled Visa Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Visa and Citizenship Services Group
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

this email was in response to what i emailed them when i got my new passport and new pcc and uploaded in immiaccount plus form 929
My Case officer was different when she contacted me on march 22, but now its differnet. I am confused about that and does this email means i have to wait more and more.
thanks


----------



## NB

manujverma said:


> hello everyone i applied for 190 victoria visa on 23rd feb 2017, Co Contact GSM brisbane on 22nd march for PCC and some medical tests more (myself being a doctor) and PCC for my wife (Primary applicant). SHe got PCC the next day but i had to get a new passport as i had not endordes spouse name on my passport . we emailed back to GSM stating all things and kept her updated regularly. finally uploaded all documents on may 2 2017.
> 
> Today received a email from GSM brisbane saying this
> Sensitive
> 
> Dear Nisha,
> 
> 
> I am writing to you regarding the current status of an application for a General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa.
> 
> GSM visas include applications for the following visa subclasses:
> · Skilled Independent (subclass 189); and
> · Skilled Nominated (subclass 190); and
> · Skilled Regional (subclass 489) – First Provisional Stream
> 
> The processing of GSM visa applications is subject to both visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme and priority processing arrangements affecting the order in which applications are processed.
> 
> Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements and expected processing times and determine the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.
> 
> There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year.
> 
> As the planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot advise when this application will be finalised.
> 
> 
> Please note that you will not receive a further reply for:
> 
> Questions about the status of your visa application
> Confirmation that documents have been received
> Enquiries that do not relate to a current GSM visa application
> 
> Please submit documents by attaching colour scans to your visa application using ImmiAccount.
> Please do not email us to advise when you have attached documents in ImmiAccount.
> 
> You can also use ImmiAccount to:
> Apply for a bridging visa
> Access the My Health Declarations service
> Import a paper application (service available for certain visa subclasses only)
> Attach documents to an online or imported paper application
> Check the progress of an online or imported paper application
> Update application details online
> Update your passport or address
> Notify of incorrect information in your application
> Regards
> 
> Victoria
> Position number: 60016355
> Visa Processing Officer, General Skilled Migration Programme Delivery
> Economic and Skilled Visa Programme Branch | Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Visa and Citizenship Services Group
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> this email was in response to what i emailed them when i got my new passport and new pcc and uploaded in immiaccount plus form 929
> My Case officer was different when she contacted me on march 22, but now its differnet. I am confused about that and does this email means i have to wait more and more.
> thanks


I think its just a routine letter asking you to be patient and not to write to them again and again about the status of your grant or confirmation if they have received the documents that you have submitted

Cheers


----------



## hari_it_ram

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Congrats, the happy ending is near.
> If I remember correctly, our applications were a few days apart. Hoping for a similar outcome for me. However, not a peep till now.
> 
> Did you ever receive an email saying the assessment is commencing?
> 
> Or did you receive an email a few days
> days back saying to expect a delay since the quota is over for this year?




No I dint receive any assessment commencement or quota over. However, email from a different CO stating all the docs are received and nothing needed for now. Application is under rotuine checks. All the best for you and your family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mitul Patel said:


> Congrates for the move hari.
> When you lodged?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




Thanks mate.

Applied on 16th Dec 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aafs88

hari_it_ram said:


> Update from my end.
> 
> 30 mins back got the verification call from AHC.
> 
> Tons of questions covering all the employments, more info expected with exact R&R for which you claimed points.
> 
> At the end, she asked me to send PF and Bank Statement from DOJ for current company.
> 
> All the best guys.


Great news! Hope your grant comes in soon. But typically does the Grant take this long after PCC etc.? You have been waiting for quite a bit na..


----------



## aafs88

hari_it_ram said:


> Update from my end.
> 
> 30 mins back got the verification call from AHC.
> 
> Tons of questions covering all the employments, more info expected with exact R&R for which you claimed points.
> 
> At the end, she asked me to send PF and Bank Statement from DOJ for current company.
> 
> All the best guys.


Great news! Hope you get the grant soon.
Btw, does it typically take this long for the grant to arrive post the PCC, Medicals? Am just curious about the timeline of the entire process.


----------



## NB

aafs88 said:


> Great news! Hope you get the grant soon.
> Btw, does it typically take this long for the grant to arrive post the PCC, Medicals? Am just curious about the timeline of the entire process.


Most members upload the PCC and the medical at the time of the application 

Still some have been waiting for even upto a year 

Whereas those who had CO contact and then submitted the documents, got it in 2 months

It's just plain luck in my opinion how fast your application is processed 

Cheers


----------



## hari_it_ram

aafs88 said:


> Great news! Hope you get the grant soon.
> 
> Btw, does it typically take this long for the grant to arrive post the PCC, Medicals? Am just curious about the timeline of the entire process.




Totally unpredictable. Just because we front load all docs does not mean we will have quick grants  Alll depends on how your CO feels about your case. Yeah I am waiting for sometime now and somewhat happy with this delay for various reasons. As soon as I got a invite from DIBP, I felt it's done  irrespective of my grant date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## aafs88

newbienz said:


> Most members upload the PCC and the medical at the time of the application
> 
> Still some have been waiting for even upto a year
> 
> Whereas those who had CO contact and then submitted the documents, got it in 2 months
> 
> It's just plain luck in my opinion how fast your application is processed
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot..! I am just amazed at the amount of subjectivity in the decisions and timelines.. Phew! 

Anyway, fingers crossed for myself and fellow group members. Hoping for a speedier TAT!


----------



## aafs88

hari_it_ram said:


> Totally unpredictable. Just because we front load all docs does not mean we will have quick grants  Alll depends on how your CO feels about your case. Yeah I am waiting for sometime now and somewhat happy with this delay for various reasons. As soon as I got a invite from DIBP, I felt it's done  irrespective of my grant date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


All is well that ends well. Glad to see you are satisfied about the turn of events!


----------



## alali

Hi All
One qu. Why all the agents when the CO contact for additional information prefer when provide the missing information and after upload it on IMMI account don't press IP button? is any one know the reason for this repeated action from the agent point of view?


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Totally unpredictable. Just because we front load all docs does not mean we will have quick grants  Alll depends on how your CO feels about your case. Yeah I am waiting for sometime now and somewhat happy with this delay for various reasons. As soon as I got a invite from DIBP, I felt it's done  irrespective of my grant date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Well, by uploading all you file complete application- thus chances of a quick grant increasing dramatically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

hari_it_ram said:


> Totally unpredictable. Just because we front load all docs does not mean we will have quick grants  Alll depends on how your CO feels about your case. Yeah I am waiting for sometime now and somewhat happy with this delay for various reasons. As soon as I got a invite from DIBP, I felt it's done  irrespective of my grant date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


basically the less ambiguity your documents have, the faster your processing time. Some people worked for 10 years and it take time for them to backtrack the 10 years work experience.


----------



## mattjason

I was wondering whats the point in AHC calling the applicant do employment verification when we have mentioned the same by overselves in the application itself..i can understand they verifying with employer for autheticity of our claims..but whats the point in checking with us again?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mattjason said:


> I was wondering whats the point in AHC calling the applicant do employment verification when we have mentioned the same by overselves in the application itself..i can understand they verifying with employer for autheticity of our claims..but whats the point in checking with us again?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


If you have given some false statements in the application, there is a very high probability that you will forget about it and you will give the correct RNR
The applicants will become anxious and nervous the moment he hears that the call is from the AHC

The applicants are simple people who will crack under pressure, if they have given any false statements 

I believe That would be the thoughts behind the calls to the applicants

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

mattjason said:


> I was wondering whats the point in AHC calling the applicant do employment verification when we have mentioned the same by overselves in the application itself..i can understand they verifying with employer for autheticity of our claims..but whats the point in checking with us again?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk




I see nothing wrong in doing number of checks as many times as they can in any form when a country invites a stranger to their place permanently believing that h/ she would integrate with open mind( which is impossible for majority of our ppl)....... and contribute their skills to develop the nation 

If one is genuine , what's the point of not facing any form of check boldly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattjason

Yep..i see the point...but these additional checks costs time..it just that we ppl are at the receiving end..from their point of view..its completely justifiable to do a through check on anyone before they grant visa..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

JP Mosa said:


> I see nothing wrong in doing number of checks as many times as they can in any form when a country invites a stranger to their place permanently believing that h/ she would integrate with open mind( which is impossible for majority of our ppl)....... and contribute their skills to develop the nation
> 
> If one is genuine , what's the point of not facing any form of check boldly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right..but I think it is not the matter of facing, rather time is more important.. We are ready to face any checks but it must be time bound. 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Mitul Patel said:


> You are right..but I think it is not the matter of facing, rather time is more important.. We are ready to face any checks but it must be time bound.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk



Missing point to be understood is applicants can not dictate terms and conditions to immigration departments.

Besides, applicant's stress, anxiety, excitement, impatience........ etc. Etc 


IMMI depts do not empathise or bother about it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

JP Mosa said:


> Missing point to be understood is applicants can not dictate terms and conditions to immigration departments.
> 
> Besides, applicant's stress, anxiety, excitement, impatience........ etc. Etc
> 
> 
> IMMI depts do not empathise or bother about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not about terms and conditions.
But one can not deny that they must work within given timeframes. 
I am not opposing their any rules and regulations and simultaneously agree that they can't be so transparent about various stages and application checks as well, but they should tell us the approximate deadline for our case, thats it.
And this is just my view, some may agree and rest may not.

All the best to you too.... 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattjason

Agree with you..moreover atleast some processing milestones should be notified so that ppl know that their application being processed and its moving..now ppl dont knw if their case is being reviewed or held up somewhere..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

Mitul Patel said:


> Its not about terms and conditions.
> But one can not deny that they must work within given timeframes.
> I am not opposing their any rules and regulations and simultaneously agree that they can't be so transparent about various stages and application checks as well, but they should tell us the approximate deadline for our case, thats it.
> And this is just my view, some may agree and rest may not.
> 
> All the best to you too....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




You are saying same thing over and over 

Anyways, Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mattjason said:


> I was wondering whats the point in AHC calling the applicant do employment verification when we have mentioned the same by overselves in the application itself..i can understand they verifying with employer for autheticity of our claims..but whats the point in checking with us again?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk




Because criss checking in the spot may reveal lies of an applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethical.prodigy

Well, there are also applicants who receive visa within 3 weeks of lodgement.
I wonder if they got bypassed from all these checks.Providing a good document doesn't mean applicant is true. Why not keep a personal interview for all or keep an exam to be cleared for each occupation type. Looks completely unfair that some go thru checks and others get an entry based on quality of documents. 

If they want to implement process improvements or better stakeholder management, I'm sure there are better ideas around.

Im bit worried now, today completed my 6 months, submitted all doc's from checklist as far as I understand after co contact. seriously hope case is not ignored. So far didn' t get any calls from ahc and no updates in email from Brisbane.

Assessment in progress 
Lodged 189 on 11 Dec 2016 ( for me & wife)
Co contact 6th Jan 2016
Replied on 18th Jan 2016
Silence! 



mattjason said:


> Yep..i see the point...but these additional checks costs time..it just that we ppl are at the receiving end..from their point of view..its completely justifiable to do a through check on anyone before they grant visa..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

ethical.prodigy said:


> Well, there are also applicants who receive visa within 3 weeks of lodgement.
> I wonder if they got bypassed from all these checks.Providing a good document doesn't mean applicant is true. Why not keep a personal interview for all or keep an exam to be cleared for each occupation type. Looks completely unfair that some go thru checks and others get an entry based on quality of documents.
> 
> If they want to implement process improvements or better stakeholder management, I'm sure there are better ideas around.
> 
> Im bit worried now, today completed my 6 months, submitted all doc's from checklist as far as I understand after co contact. seriously hope case is not ignored. So far didn' t get any calls from ahc and no updates in email from Brisbane.
> 
> Assessment in progress
> Lodged 189 on 11 Dec 2016 ( for me & wife)
> Co contact 6th Jan 2016
> Replied on 18th Jan 2016
> Silence!


GSM Brisbane should be awarded for the record of not responding to the customers and putting lots of cases On Hold. I have been waiting 10.5 months and there are some people who waited for more than 18 months. I understand the department claims they process each application on case by cases basis but this does not explain why they finalise one application in 2 weeks and another one after 2 years still assessment in progress and checks after checks


----------



## NB

farjaf said:


> GSM Brisbane should be awarded for the record of not responding to the customers and putting lots of cases On Hold. I have been waiting 10.5 months and there are some people who waited for more than 18 months. I understand the department claims they process each application on case by cases basis but this does not explain why they finalise one application in 2 weeks and another one after 2 years still assessment in progress and checks after checks


Welcome to the world of immigration


----------



## manujverma

newbienz said:


> I think its just a routine letter asking you to be patient and not to write to them again and again about the status of your grant or confirmation if they have received the documents that you have submitted
> 
> Cheers


u think my processing time will be affected ...are there chances i get a grant this month or in the new qouta year?


----------



## NB

manujverma said:


> u think my processing time will be affected ...are there chances i get a grant this month or in the new qouta year?


I think you should concentrate more on your day to day activities rather then the grant.

You are presuming that it is just a matter of a few days till you get the grant

It is quite possible but on the other hand, it may take several more months, and the probability of the latter is more.
In Immigration there is no surety where your file may get stuck.

Spend some time with your family or take up a hobby

If you check your immiaccount everyday you will only get frustrated

Just forget that you have applied for the Grant and one fine day you will find it in your mail box

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam

afrozbourne said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received Visa Grant on 6-6-2017. 190 visa Victoria
> Points: 60
> Onshore
> Jobcode:261314
> applied on:29-Mar-2017.
> Thanks Sultan, for your guidance.
> Wish you all the best.


wow, congratulations....


----------



## sultan_azam

hari_it_ram said:


> Update from my end.
> 
> 30 mins back got the verification call from AHC.
> 
> Tons of questions covering all the employments, more info expected with exact R&R for which you claimed points.
> 
> At the end, she asked me to send PF and Bank Statement from DOJ for current company.
> 
> All the best guys.


great, good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

Boules.E.Thabet said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 19-Apr-17 (NSW nominated) as a civil engineer with all the documents needed hoping for a direct grant, I think my case is simple as I am single. However, I did not get any reply from DIBP yet. I saw some updates for some people who lodged their applications after me .. Is this normal, if not what shall I do ?!


it is normal.. dont worry


----------



## sultan_azam

mattjason said:


> I was wondering whats the point in AHC calling the applicant do employment verification when we have mentioned the same by overselves in the application itself..i can understand they verifying with employer for autheticity of our claims..but whats the point in checking with us again?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


mate, the world is not as good as you think, there are lot many people who would go to any length to settle in 1st world countries

the night is dark and full of terrors


----------



## Brane

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks Mate
> 
> 1) My Full name
> 2) Purpose of the visa lodged and date of lodge
> 3) Dependent details and their DOB
> 4) Education highest level alone with month and year.
> 5) Why gap post education and whats the reason.
> 6) 1st company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation.
> 7) 2nd company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation. ( Why you have resigned in very short duration )
> 8) 3rd company name R&R detailed from task to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manage name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
> 10) 4th company name R&R super detailed from how the task being assigned to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manager name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
> 11) From my technical input she asked few things - What is Node.js
> 
> Interview lasted for 30 - 40 mins, No abbreviations. She is big lenient as Month/year is enough for all the dates, I saw many applicants where trying it to hard to tell including date which the interviewer was expecting all the time.
> 
> She asked me reply to the email (which she will send sooner) with my PF and Bank Statements for current company.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thats good news Hari!! All the best. Hope you get your grant soon 

Btw did she specifically ask for your current manager of the current organisation and last manager of your previous organisation?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks Mate 

yeah she asked and she dint ask their phone numbers but she noted their names, not sure why. 

at the end she told, "I will send the send things to your case officer". So I feel she is done with the verification process. ( just a guess ) 



Brane said:


> Thats good news Hari!! All the best. Hope you get your grant soon
> 
> Btw did she specifically ask for your current manager of the current organisation and last manager of your previous organisation?


----------



## hsrajpal

Does employment verification happens in all cases.. 
What if its already done in Vetassess skill assessment..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hsrajpal said:


> Does employment verification happens in all cases..
> What if its already done in Vetassess skill assessment..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Employment verification is totally dependent on the CO
It does not not happen in all cases
Many applicants are granted visa without having even a CO contact leave alone verification 

DIBP is not bothered about what verification Vetassess has done.
They will do their own due Diligence 

Cheers


----------



## hsrajpal

newbienz said:


> Employment verification is totally dependent on the CO
> 
> It does not not happen in all cases
> 
> Many applicants are granted visa without having even a CO contact leave alone verification
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is not bothered about what verification Vetassess has done.
> 
> They will do their own due Diligence
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks mate for such a quick response...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

hsrajpal said:


> Does employment verification happens in all cases..
> What if its already done in Vetassess skill assessment..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It can happen even in that case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

Dear Folks,
At what time of the day we can expect ap call from AHC
, New Delhi?
I mean is it early in the morning or late in the day??

Please advice


----------



## hari_it_ram

Brane said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> At what time of the day we can expect ap call from AHC
> 
> , New Delhi?
> 
> I mean is it early in the morning or late in the day??
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice




Any time from 9 to 5. That's the AHC working slot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Brane

hari_it_ram said:


> Any time from 9 to 5. That's the AHC working slot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Thanks Hari for the reply. When did u receive AHC call ? I mean what time?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Around 4 PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## TejiJas

hari_it_ram said:


> Around 4 PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Any further update? I also got a call on the same day as you around 11:30 AM. I too was asked for salary slips and PF statements.Any idea on what you anticipate the wait time from here onwards. This was a first contact from DIBP in my case in last 8 months.


----------



## GARRY_2015

TejiJas said:


> Any further update? I also got a call on the same day as you around 11:30 AM. I too was asked for salary slips and PF statements.Any idea on what you anticipate the wait time from here onwards. This was a first contact from DIBP in my case in last 8 months.


What if employer did not deduct PF and one does not have PF statement?


----------



## NB

GARRY_2015 said:


> What if employer did not deduct PF and one does not have PF statement?


It would be viewed very suspiciously in my opinion unless you can prove very convincingly on what grounds your employer was exempted from deducting PF from you

Cheers


----------



## kashifhameed45

Hi all,
How're you all, I'm sure you all doing fine.

I've lodged 190 visa on 08-06-2017. I would like to know how often does Job verification is being done nowadays? Anyone have some idea. 

What do you guys say about my case? Will I be able to get direct grand and fast process or no?


----------



## NB

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi all,
> How're you all, I'm sure you all doing fine.
> 
> I've lodged 190 visa on 08-06-2017. I would like to know how often does Job verification is being done nowadays? Anyone have some idea.
> 
> What do you guys say about my case? Will I be able to get direct grand and fast process or no?


All the questions that you have asked have only one answer

No one can tell 
Wait patiently for the grant or CO contact


Cheers


----------



## kashifhameed45

newbienz said:


> All the questions that you have asked have only one answer
> 
> No one can tell
> Wait patiently for the grant or CO contact
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz,

Best of luck for your invite as well. I've seen you helping others. keep the good work going.


----------



## andreyx108b

Brane said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> At what time of the day we can expect ap call from AHC
> 
> , New Delhi?
> 
> I mean is it early in the morning or late in the day??
> 
> 
> 
> Please advice




It can be at any time during business hours. I have seen mornings or afternoons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cass18

Hi,

Can anyone please provide me telephone number of DIBP so i can make an enquiry regarding my application. It is more than 10 months since visa lodgement and last CO contact was on 23rd Feb. Please advise.

Regards


----------



## chiraggodhani

hari_it_ram said:


> Around 4 PM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hari,....Who ask for PF n Bank Statement?? AHC or CO?


----------



## hari_it_ram

chiraggodhani said:


> Hari,....Who ask for PF n Bank Statement?? AHC or CO?




AHC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## chiraggodhani

hari_it_ram said:


> AHC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Did they call u for the same today/?


----------



## hari_it_ram

chiraggodhani said:


> Did they call u for the same today/?




Yeah as they had some problem with their email .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## cyetukuri

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks Mate
> 
> 1) My Full name
> 2) Purpose of the visa lodged and date of lodge
> 3) Dependent details and their DOB
> 4) Education highest level alone with month and year.
> 5) Why gap post education and whats the reason.
> 6) 1st company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation.
> 7) 2nd company name R&R briefly, last drawn salary, Designation. ( Why you have resigned in very short duration )
> 8) 3rd company name R&R detailed from task to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manage name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
> 10) 4th company name R&R super detailed from how the task being assigned to prod release, last drawn salary, Designation, manager name (not his number, but his designation), DOJ and DOE.
> 11) From my technical input she asked few things - What is Node.js
> 
> Interview lasted for 30 - 40 mins, No abbreviations. She is big lenient as Month/year is enough for all the dates, I saw many applicants where trying it to hard to tell including date which the interviewer was expecting all the time.
> 
> She asked me reply to the email (which she will send sooner) with my PF and Bank Statements for current company.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Congrats Hari!! I hope you will get your grant soon. By the way what is your Anzsco code and when did you lodged the application?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

cyetukuri said:


> Congrats Hari!! I hope you will get your grant soon. By the way what is your Anzsco code and when did you lodged the application?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




Thank you. 

261311 - Analyst Programmer 

16-12-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Satanz

Visa processing times changes...
http://www.border.gov.au/about/acce...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

13 months for 190......
Too much...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani

Satanz said:


> Visa processing times changes...
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


OMG..... 7 months to 13 months ?? Is it??


----------



## cass18

Well I guess I am in that 90% slot. Nearly 11 months since visa lodgement.


----------



## farjaf

A simple jump from 7 months to 13 months in one month(s) is a masterpiece


----------



## darshanoza

We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.

Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation. 
No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.

Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.

My long journey is in the below timeline.

Regards
Vinni Diva



Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
Long wait and no invite for 189.
20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
Long long long wait.
Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost

19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.


Total days to Grant since lodge: 368


Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Many congratulations Darshanoza... Long wait paid well!! All the best ahead!! 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
> Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.
> 
> Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.
> 
> My long journey is in the below timeline.
> 
> Regards
> Vinni Diva
> 
> 
> 
> Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
> June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
> 19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
> Long wait and no invite for 189.
> 20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
> 15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
> 23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
> 11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
> 30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
> 13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
> 22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
> Long long long wait.
> Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
> 02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
> 12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
> So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost
> 
> 19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
> I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
> 13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
> After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
> But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.
> 
> 
> Total days to Grant since lodge: 368
> 
> 
> Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.



Nicely put in words.
Above all, this experience taught you the most required trait for an individual "Patience"


All the very best for all your future endeavors in OZ

God bless


----------



## darshanoza

Thanks



Mitul Patel said:


> Many congratulations Darshanoza... Long wait paid well!! All the best ahead!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## darshanoza

Indeed.
Thanks for your wishes.



JP Mosa said:


> Above all, this experience taught you the most required trait for an individual "Patience"
> 
> 
> All the very best for all your future endeavors in OZ
> 
> God bless


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
> Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.
> 
> Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.
> 
> My long journey is in the below timeline.
> 
> Regards
> Vinni Diva
> 
> 
> 
> Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
> June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
> 19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
> Long wait and no invite for 189.
> 20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
> 15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
> 23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
> 11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
> 30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
> 13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
> 22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
> Long long long wait.
> Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
> 02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
> 12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
> So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost
> 
> 19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
> I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
> 13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
> After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
> But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.
> 
> 
> Total days to Grant since lodge: 368
> 
> 
> Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.


Congratulations and amazing patience that has a happy deserved ending 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

Congratulations!!

I think it should be 15-May-2016 when u get ITA



darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
> Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.
> 
> Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.
> 
> My long journey is in the below timeline.
> 
> Regards
> Vinni Diva
> 
> 
> 
> Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
> June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
> 19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
> Long wait and no invite for 189.
> 20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
> 15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
> 23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
> 11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
> 30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
> 13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
> 22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
> Long long long wait.
> Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
> 02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
> 12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
> So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost
> 
> 19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
> I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
> 13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
> After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
> But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.
> 
> 
> Total days to Grant since lodge: 368
> 
> 
> Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.


----------



## samuel_ay

Congratulations. Wishing you all the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satanz

Sammani said:


> OMG..... 7 months to 13 months ?? Is it??


Unfortunately it is...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny

Hello People,

I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.

Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.

Timeline


Assessment

Architect (232111) AACA:
Submitted February 2014
Refused June 2014

Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS: 
Submitted 11-5-2015
Positive outcome 10-9-2015


EOI

Submitted 20-10-2015
Updated 25-02-2016
Updated 05-07-2016


NT State Sponsorship

Submitted 22-10-2015
Acknowledged 28-10-2015
Sponsorship refused


ACT State Sponsorship 

Submitted 29-02-2016
Acknowledged 02-03-2016
CO assigned 12-05-2016
Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
Acknowledged 07-07-2016
CO assigned 13-07-2016
SS approved 14-07-2016


Visa application 

Invited 14-07-2016
Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
Health checkup 07-08-2016
Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
Front load all documents 
1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
Responded 01-10-2016
2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
Responded 09-11-2016
Granted 14-06-2017
Days since visa lodgement 275
First Entry Date 09-08-2017

All the best to all of you.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Congratulations mate! Best of luck for the journey that lies ahead 



mohefny said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.
> 
> Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> Architect (232111) AACA:
> Submitted February 2014
> Refused June 2014
> 
> Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS:
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> EOI
> 
> Submitted 20-10-2015
> Updated 25-02-2016
> Updated 05-07-2016
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> Acknowledged 02-03-2016
> CO assigned 12-05-2016
> Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> Acknowledged 07-07-2016
> CO assigned 13-07-2016
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
> Front load all documents
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
> Responded 09-11-2016
> Granted 14-06-2017
> Days since visa lodgement 275
> First Entry Date 09-08-2017
> 
> All the best to all of you.


----------



## sultan_azam

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
> Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.
> 
> Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.
> 
> My long journey is in the below timeline.
> 
> Regards
> Vinni Diva
> 
> 
> 
> Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
> June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
> 19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
> Long wait and no invite for 189.
> 20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
> 15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
> 23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
> 11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
> 30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
> 13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
> 22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
> Long long long wait.
> Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
> 02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
> 12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
> So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost
> 
> 19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
> I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
> 13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
> After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
> But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.
> 
> 
> Total days to Grant since lodge: 368
> 
> 
> Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.



Phew!!!!!!!!!!! thats been a looooooong journey

congratulations and appreciate your patience.... good luck


----------



## sultan_azam

mohefny said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.
> 
> Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> Architect (232111) AACA:
> Submitted February 2014
> Refused June 2014
> 
> Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS:
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> EOI
> 
> Submitted 20-10-2015
> Updated 25-02-2016
> Updated 05-07-2016
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> Acknowledged 02-03-2016
> CO assigned 12-05-2016
> Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> Acknowledged 07-07-2016
> CO assigned 13-07-2016
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
> Front load all documents
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
> Responded 09-11-2016
> Granted 14-06-2017
> Days since visa lodgement 275
> First Entry Date 09-08-2017
> 
> All the best to all of you.


mate... its nice to see your visa notification.. congratulations...


----------



## Mitul Patel

Congratulations mohefny!! 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiran16

Hello friends,

Finally, almost after 1 years we got 190 grant today. I am a silent member of this forum but all of yours feedback always make me hopeful. I hope that all of the waiting members will get their grant soon.

General Accounting(221111)
Invited 01 June 2016(ACT state Sponsorship)
Visa lodged 16 June 2016(front load all documents)
GSM Brisbane
1st CO contact 02 Sep 2016
2nd CO contact 23 Nov 2016
Granted 14 June 2017


----------



## sultan_azam

kiran16 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally, almost after 1 years we got 190 grant today. I am a silent member of this forum but all of yours feedback always make me hopeful. I hope that all of the waiting members will get their grant soon.
> 
> General Accounting(221111)
> Invited 01 June 2016(ACT state Sponsorship)
> Visa lodged 16 June 2016(front load all documents)
> GSM Brisbane
> 1st CO contact 02 Sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact 23 Nov 2016
> Granted 14 June 2017


congratulations Kiran..good luck


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

kiran16 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally, almost after 1 years we got 190 grant today. I am a silent member of this forum but all of yours feedback always make me hopeful. I hope that all of the waiting members will get their grant soon.
> 
> General Accounting(221111)
> Invited 01 June 2016(ACT state Sponsorship)
> Visa lodged 16 June 2016(front load all documents)
> GSM Brisbane
> 1st CO contact 02 Sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact 23 Nov 2016
> Granted 14 June 2017


Congrats!


----------



## Mitul Patel

kiran16 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally, almost after 1 years we got 190 grant today. I am a silent member of this forum but all of yours feedback always make me hopeful. I hope that all of the waiting members will get their grant soon.
> 
> General Accounting(221111)
> Invited 01 June 2016(ACT state Sponsorship)
> Visa lodged 16 June 2016(front load all documents)
> GSM Brisbane
> 1st CO contact 02 Sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact 23 Nov 2016
> Granted 14 June 2017


Congratulations !!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

kiran16 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally, almost after 1 years we got 190 grant today. I am a silent member of this forum but all of yours feedback always make me hopeful. I hope that all of the waiting members will get their grant soon.
> 
> General Accounting(221111)
> Invited 01 June 2016(ACT state Sponsorship)
> Visa lodged 16 June 2016(front load all documents)
> GSM Brisbane
> 1st CO contact 02 Sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact 23 Nov 2016
> Granted 14 June 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

darshanoza said:


> We finally received our long awaited grant yesterday 13th June 2017.
> I have been a silent reader of the forum but this forum has helped immensely and taught a new level of patience.
> 
> Claimed partner points as hubby is in same occupation.
> No work experience points claimed. No AHC call.
> Not sure if HR verification happened for self and partner.
> 
> Just wanted to update that though it's June, DIBP is still active and will issue a grant if the decision is ready and the quota has not reached.
> 
> My long journey is in the below timeline.
> 
> Regards
> Vinni Diva
> 
> 
> 
> Feb-2015: Scored IELTS Band 8 overall (7+ in all 4 bands)
> June-2015: ACS assessment positive for occupation 261112 (ICT system analyst). 2 years deducted for non-OZ education leaving with nothing to claim. 0 points for work experience.
> 19-Jun-2015: 189 EOI submitted with 60 points claimed
> Long wait and no invite for 189.
> 20-Apr-2016: 190 NSW EOI submitted with 65 points claimed
> 15-Apr-2016: Got invited to apply for NSW nomination. (think this was the last batch of 190 invitations sent by NSW for the year 2015-2016)
> 23-May-2016: Nomination application approved and NSW sent ITA in Skillselect EOI
> 11-Jun-2016: Lodged subclass 190 visa application and made fees payment.
> 30-Jun-2016: Performed health examinations for self, spouse and daughter; and clinic submitted results to DIBP. Some countries PCC front loaded.
> 13-Jul-2016: First CO contact from Adelaide asking for missing PCC for self and spouse; and form 815 Health undertaking for spouse. His X-ray must have had a scar from his TB which was cured 12 yr back
> 22-Jul-2016: All documents requested from the first CO contact were uploaded to immiaccount and "Information Provided" button clicked
> Long long long wait.
> Since my spouse was asked to sign health undertaking, his health clearance would be valid for 6 months only. As such i sent couple of reminder emails to GSM.allocated back in December 2016 requesting if my application could be revisited before my spouse's health clearance expires. I did not receive any response though. His medicals validity expired in December 2016
> 02-Mar-2017: Second CO contact asking to repeat health examinations for my spouse.
> 12-Mar-2017: The medical tests were repeated and clinic submitted my spouse's health exam results to DIBP and "Information Provided" button clicked
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback submitted asking for explanation why my application taking so long
> 23-Mar-2017: DIBP feedback resonse was: "I acknowledge your frustration at having to undergo medical examinations for a second time; however it is the policy of the visa processing area to ensure applications are maintained at the decision-ready stage"
> So i am wondering that between December 2016(Spouse medical expiry) and March 2017 (2nd CO contact), the application was not Decision-ready stage. So why no CO contacted to repeat medicals in Jan 2017. Why March 2017? 2 months time simply lost
> 
> 19-May-2017: This time around medicals for myself and PCC for all pplicants were due to expire their 1 year validity.
> I sent another reminder email to GSM.allocated requesting if my application could be revisited, concerned that if they expire i might be asked to repeat.
> 13-Jun-2017: Response received to 19 May's email that "At this stage, it is unlikely that new health or character checks will be required. Please do not obtain new police clearance certificates, or undergo further health assessments, unless you are requested to do so"
> After I had given up the hope for June grant thinking that this is just a diplomatic response as the 2016-2017 quota might have reached.
> But just couple of hours after their response email, we received the grant.
> 
> 
> Total days to Grant since lodge: 368
> 
> 
> Between the first two CO contacts, I have made quite a few calls to the now defunct helpline number +61731367000, and the new helpline number +61 131881, but i got a standard response that an officer will contact if more info is required.


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

mohefny said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.
> 
> Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> Architect (232111) AACA:
> Submitted February 2014
> Refused June 2014
> 
> Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS:
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> EOI
> 
> Submitted 20-10-2015
> Updated 25-02-2016
> Updated 05-07-2016
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> Acknowledged 02-03-2016
> CO assigned 12-05-2016
> Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> Acknowledged 07-07-2016
> CO assigned 13-07-2016
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
> Front load all documents
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
> Responded 09-11-2016
> Granted 14-06-2017
> Days since visa lodgement 275
> First Entry Date 09-08-2017
> 
> All the best to all of you.


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

mohefny said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.
> 
> Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> Architect (232111) AACA:
> Submitted February 2014
> Refused June 2014
> 
> Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS:
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> EOI
> 
> Submitted 20-10-2015
> Updated 25-02-2016
> Updated 05-07-2016
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> Acknowledged 02-03-2016
> CO assigned 12-05-2016
> Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> Acknowledged 07-07-2016
> CO assigned 13-07-2016
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
> Front load all documents
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
> Responded 09-11-2016
> Granted 14-06-2017
> Days since visa lodgement 275
> First Entry Date 09-08-2017
> 
> All the best to all of you.




Congrats mohefny. 

Any verification done during your process ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI

Looks like long due applicants have received their grants. Awesome!


----------



## Sandyimmi

kiran16 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Finally, almost after 1 years we got 190 grant today. I am a silent member of this forum but all of yours feedback always make me hopeful. I hope that all of the waiting members will get their grant soon.
> 
> General Accounting(221111)
> Invited 01 June 2016(ACT state Sponsorship)
> Visa lodged 16 June 2016(front load all documents)
> GSM Brisbane
> 1st CO contact 02 Sep 2016
> 2nd CO contact 23 Nov 2016
> Granted 14 June 2017


Congrats. Whats your IED


----------



## Rahul_UK183

mohefny said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.
> 
> Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> Architect (232111) AACA:
> Submitted February 2014
> Refused June 2014
> 
> Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS:
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> EOI
> 
> Submitted 20-10-2015
> Updated 25-02-2016
> Updated 05-07-2016
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> Acknowledged 02-03-2016
> CO assigned 12-05-2016
> Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> Acknowledged 07-07-2016
> CO assigned 13-07-2016
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
> Front load all documents
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
> Responded 09-11-2016
> Granted 14-06-2017
> Days since visa lodgement 275
> First Entry Date 09-08-2017
> 
> All the best to all of you.


Congrats.. you have mentioned evidence of name change, what exactly was it pls ??

Name change for spouse after marriage ? 

What evidence did you provide ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

mohefny said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.
> 
> Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> Architect (232111) AACA:
> Submitted February 2014
> Refused June 2014
> 
> Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS:
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> EOI
> 
> Submitted 20-10-2015
> Updated 25-02-2016
> Updated 05-07-2016
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> Acknowledged 02-03-2016
> CO assigned 12-05-2016
> Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> Acknowledged 07-07-2016
> CO assigned 13-07-2016
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
> Front load all documents
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
> Responded 09-11-2016
> Granted 14-06-2017
> Days since visa lodgement 275
> First Entry Date 09-08-2017
> 
> All the best to all of you.


What a great battle you gone through
You earned it by dedication and hard work
All the best and see you in land down under
I am waiting my grant since 7th April 2017

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> 13 months for 190......
> Too much...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




Those timelines most likely show MAXIMUM times, as most get cleared in about 100% days. I would with all confidence say these timelines are not relevant to most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Congratulations mate! Best of luck for the journey that lies ahead


Thanks mate, I hope so for you as well.


----------



## mohefny

sultan_azam said:


> mate... its nice to see your visa notification.. congratulations...


Thanks a lot Sultan, you're an inspiration


----------



## mohefny

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations mohefny!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk



Thanks


----------



## mohefny

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## mohefny

worldking said:


> Congrats mohefny.
> 
> Any verification done during your process ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. No Verification done, a gained no points for experience


----------



## mohefny

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Congrats.. you have mentioned evidence of name change, what exactly was it pls ??
> 
> Name change for spouse after marriage ?
> 
> What evidence did you provide ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


My Name in Passport was mis-spelled , a letter was mistakenly written which rendered my name different than other documents.

CO asked me to change the passport and the PCC and write a statutory declaration that both names refer to the same person.


----------



## sursrk

mohefny said:


> My Name in Passport was mis-spelled , a letter was mistakenly written which rendered my name different than other documents.
> 
> CO asked me to change the passport and the PCC and write a statutory declaration that both names refer to the same person.


Your case is really unfortunate, bro. Could asked me to provide true copy/ notorised copy of passport for my kids only. Don't know why he really required that?  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani

Seems they are clearing the old cases these days!

It is really good.... those applicants are deserved for the grant..


----------



## mattjason

Congratulations all who had a very long journey and received grants lately. Appreciate your patience and its good to know they are prioritizing very old cases nowadays..


----------



## YankeeD

The processing times have increased significantly


----------



## hsrajpal

YankeeD said:


> The processing times have increased significantly




I think this is all done to clear the backlog as recently seen that all grants are coming from GSM adelaide.. it looks like all work is now shifted to them from brisbane ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickchamp

Hi Guys 
By God grace i received my grant day before yesterday 
To mention it took 354 days from the day of lodgement.
Details are mentioned in the signature. 
IED is 14 July 2017 

I was a silent observer for last few months , thank you all for the support and the information


----------



## AA007

Hi,

Got CO contact, asked for more evidence of employment in last company I have worked with. Already provided RnR letter, letter of achievement on company letter head and annual salary mentioned on letter signed by HR. 
The query is , evidence may include but not limited to financial documents such as salary slips, tax docs to support your claim. 
The company don't issue salary slips and there is no tax deductions from expats. 
Got letter from HR mentioned last 6 years salary details in table format on letter head. HR dont want to mention anything related to tax as it's their policy. No PF policy as well. 
Would it be enough to provide only salary details of last 6 years or i should provide any other form/declaration?
Looking forward for usual support.


----------



## Mitul Patel

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> By God grace i received my grant day before yesterday
> To mention it took 354 days from the day of lodgement.
> Details are mentioned in the signature.
> IED is 14 July 2017
> 
> I was a silent observer for last few months , thank you all for the support and the information


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congrats bhai  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

*the morning pings of emails *

Dear friends,

Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:

I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience. 

All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.



Timelines below

Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)

Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV

Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)

Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


----------



## Sandyimmi

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience.
> 
> All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines below
> 
> Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)
> 
> Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV
> 
> Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)
> 
> Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


Congrats...any employment verification?


----------



## joshijaanvi

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:
> 
> I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience.
> 
> All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines below
> 
> Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)
> 
> Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV
> 
> Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)
> 
> Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> By God grace i received my grant day before yesterday
> To mention it took 354 days from the day of lodgement.
> Details are mentioned in the signature.
> IED is 14 July 2017
> 
> I was a silent observer for last few months , thank you all for the support and the information


Congratulations.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

Any Internal Auditors here who received Grant for NSW?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats bro. Happy that you got the grant. All the best for your future. 



Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:
> 
> I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience.
> 
> All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines below
> 
> Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)
> 
> Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV
> 
> Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)
> 
> Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


----------



## offto

Congratulations everyone on your grants!! Happy to see so many grants all of a sudden..especially the ones that have been pending since long long ago...

but not so lucky me yet cos I am still lurking in the dark..it'll be 1 year tomorrow from the date of lodgement..just donno whats been so difficult with my case to finalize..
anyways wish me luck ppl..cheers!


----------



## bishoyerian

Hey guys...what happens if the pcc or medicals expired during the visa processing time (before the grant)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

bishoyerian said:


> Hey guys...what happens if the pcc or medicals expired during the visa processing time (before the grant)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on CO, sometimes they ask for new and sometimes they don't.


----------



## bishoyerian

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> By God grace i received my grant day before yesterday
> To mention it took 354 days from the day of lodgement.
> Details are mentioned in the signature.
> IED is 14 July 2017
> 
> I was a silent observer for last few months , thank you all for the support and the information




Congratulations mate....did the CO ask you to provide any updated PCC or Health checks? Since you're almost a year from the day you lodged your application, the date of Visa validity is usually from the earliest document weather it's the pcc or the health certificate (that's as I know) so how long is your visa valide from? And again congratulation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mel-Bourne

Sandyimmi said:


> Congrats...any employment verification?


Thank you. Not that I am aware of. Has Oz PhD and experience but applied offshore


----------



## JP Mosa

bishoyerian said:


> Hey guys...what happens if the pcc or medicals expired during the visa processing time (before the grant)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If required CO will ask you to repeat medicals and provide new PCCs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Mel-Bourne said:


> Thank you. Not that I am aware of. Has Oz PhD and experience but applied offshore


Many Congratulations !!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsrajpal

bishoyerian said:


> Hey guys...what happens if the pcc or medicals expired during the visa processing time (before the grant)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Most probably CO will demand it again if everything else is finalized..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

bishoyerian said:


> Hey guys...what happens if the pcc or medicals expired during the visa processing time (before the grant)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DIBP will ask to submit new pcc/medicals if it expired


----------



## sultan_azam

Mel-Bourne said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Got grant letter today for myself and my family, Alhamdulillah. You are all awesome members, always found encouraging comments and answers. :humble::humble:
> 
> I came to know about this forum after my visa lodgement, however, learnt a lot and most importantly, the patience.
> 
> All the best everybody and enjoy your journey as has been said by bro Sultan. Thanks Andrey, Patel, ibbz87, Hari and everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines below
> 
> Lodged visa: first week of Dec' 16 (Chemist-190)
> 
> Co contact dec 16 for form 80 and CV
> 
> Co contact for VAC 2 payment that was paid on 11th of April (within two days)
> 
> Grant letter 15th of Jun 2017


congratulations...


----------



## darshanoza

Dont worry friend.
Looking at the trend from last few days, I have a feeling that you will get a grant before July.



offto said:


> Congratulations everyone on your grants!! Happy to see so many grants all of a sudden..especially the ones that have been pending since long long ago...
> 
> but not so lucky me yet cos I am still lurking in the dark..it'll be 1 year tomorrow from the date of lodgement..just donno whats been so difficult with my case to finalize..
> anyways wish me luck ppl..cheers!




Sent from my ZTE A2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

offto said:


> Congratulations everyone on your grants!! Happy to see so many grants all of a sudden..especially the ones that have been pending since long long ago...
> 
> but not so lucky me yet cos I am still lurking in the dark..it'll be 1 year tomorrow from the date of lodgement..just donno whats been so difficult with my case to finalize..
> anyways wish me luck ppl..cheers!


I am with you. Already a week past one year...dont know what checks are taking so long.


----------



## offto

Sandyimmi said:


> I am with you. Already a week past one year...dont know what checks are taking so long.


sad to know that...wish you a speedy grant..hopefully next week


----------



## offto

darshanoza said:


> Dont worry friend.
> Looking at the trend from last few days, I have a feeling that you will get a grant before July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017 using Tapatalk


thank you for your wishes dear friend..means a lot


----------



## andreyx108b

nickchamp said:


> Hi Guys
> By God grace i received my grant day before yesterday
> To mention it took 354 days from the day of lodgement.
> Details are mentioned in the signature.
> IED is 14 July 2017
> 
> I was a silent observer for last few months , thank you all for the support and the information




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

bishoyerian said:


> Hey guys...what happens if the pcc or medicals expired during the visa processing time (before the grant)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sometimes new are requested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

Hi,

I originally lodged my visa application on 4th March. CO Contacted for additional medical tests for myself on 12th March. I completed additional medical exam and got medical clearance on 8th June and pressed "Information Provided" button on the same day. May I know how many days would it take for grant? By the way, how would I know if they have already completed employment verification?


----------



## NB

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I originally lodged my visa application on 4th March. CO Contacted for additional medical tests for myself on 12th March. I completed additional medical exam and got medical clearance on 8th June and pressed "Information Provided" button on the same day. May I know how many days would it take for grant? By the way, how would I know if they have already completed employment verification?


Technically your time for processing starts from the last date you have uploaded the documents 
So you can expect anything from 7 to 13 months delay from 8th June in your case as per the latest data given by DIBP
But I am sure it will be much less
These are the extremes

You can never be sure if they have completed any particular aspect of the assessment until you get the grant
Only health they confirm very fast in a separate folder, which you must have also noticed 

Cheers


----------



## nishish

ctselvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I originally lodged my visa application on 4th March. CO Contacted for additional medical tests for myself on 12th March. I completed additional medical exam and got medical clearance on 8th June and pressed "Information Provided" button on the same day. May I know how many days would it take for grant? By the way, how would I know if they have already completed employment verification?


For employment verification- 
Two things can happen-
1. They call you
2. They call your manager(reference provided in reference letter) or your HR
Whether they have called your HR or Manager, this you can know by asking them. I think you won't get any intimation by DIBP or AHC regarding employment verification. So, the best thing is to ask from HR or Manager about it. 
Wait for the seniors to comment as well.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Just to add as a Point 3,

They can call both the applicant and the HR/Person who signed the SD 



nishish said:


> For employment verification-
> Two things can happen-
> 1. They call you
> 2. They call your manager(reference provided in reference letter) or your HR
> Whether they have called your HR or Manager, this you can know by asking them. I think you won't get any intimation by DIBP or AHC regarding employment verification. So, the best thing is to ask from HR or Manager about it.
> Wait for the seniors to comment as well.


----------



## JP Mosa

nishish said:


> For employment verification-
> 
> Two things can happen-
> 
> 1. They call you
> 
> 2. They call your manager(reference provided in reference letter) or your HR
> 
> Whether they have called your HR or Manager, this you can know by asking them. I think you won't get any intimation by DIBP or AHC regarding employment verification. So, the best thing is to ask from HR or Manager about it.
> 
> Wait for the seniors to comment as well.




Emp. verification done through 

1.Phone calls
2.E- mails to HR
3.Physical verifications




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

newbienz said:


> Technically your time for processing starts from the last date you have uploaded the documents
> So you can expect anything from 7 to 13 months delay from 8th June in your case as per the latest data given by DIBP
> But I am sure it will be much less
> These are the extremes
> 
> You can never be sure if they have completed any particular aspect of the assessment until you get the grant
> Only health they confirm very fast in a separate folder, which you must have also noticed
> 
> Cheers


Wow! every time CO asks for additional info, the processing time gets reset?


----------



## ctselvan

JP Mosa said:


> Emp. verification done through
> 
> 1.Phone calls
> 2.E- mails to HR
> 3.Physical verifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info JP, Hari and Nishish!


----------



## NB

ctselvan said:


> Wow! every time CO asks for additional info, the processing time gets reset?


As per rules YES 
In reality I am sure that if the bulk of the processing has been completed, it shouldn't take too long

Cheers


----------



## High Spirits

*Visa Grant*

Dear Friends, 

I have a question.

How long does it take for Visa Grant for an Accountant applying with 190 NSW.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB

High Spirits said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> How long does it take for Visa Grant for an Accountant applying with 190 NSW.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Visa grant is immaterial for which category you are applying or who has sponsored you 

The latest DIBP data shows a delay of 7-13 months for 190 visa applicants 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> As per rules YES
> 
> In reality I am sure that if the bulk of the processing has been completed, it shouldn't take too long
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Rather as pattern, there is no such rule  

Every CO contact increases by 6-12 weeks, or even 8-16 now per trend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alali

Hi Folks
Can ex. help me with advice
1- I lodged my visa on 18-02-2017 and 
2- 1st Co. contact on 28-02-2017 to provide medicals and PCC for me and my wife and I provide the same on 20-03-2017
3- 2nd co. contacted on 26-04-2017 ask for 2 countries PCC but I uploaded them previously for me and also I provide them on 1-05-2017
4- 3rd Co. Contact on 14-06-2017 ask for a character statutory declaration for my wife where we was in KSA and we cannot provide Saudi PCC for my wife or even final exit for her and also we finalize the declaration and we submitted also on 16-06-2017 
So please can you advice me about the expected date to finalize my case and also its normal to ask this declaration for my wife and also it means that they approved my PCC?
Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

alali said:


> Hi Folks
> Can ex. help me with advice
> 1- I lodged my visa on 18-02-2017 and
> 2- 1st Co. contact on 28-02-2017 to provide medicals and PCC for me and my wife and I provide the same on 20-03-2017
> 3- 2nd co. contacted on 26-04-2017 ask for 2 countries PCC but I uploaded them previously for me and also I provide them on 1-05-2017
> 4- 3rd Co. Contact on 14-06-2017 ask for a character statutory declaration for my wife where we was in KSA and we cannot provide Saudi PCC for my wife or even final exit for her and also we finalize the declaration and we submitted also on 16-06-2017
> So please can you advice me about the expected date to finalize my case and also its normal to ask this declaration for my wife and also it means that they approved my PCC?
> Thanks in advance


The grant is like a jigsaw puzzle where the CO keeps adding pieces to complete it.

only when the last piece is in place, you can get the grant and till then speculating on what each requirement by the CO means, I think is of no use

You have given all that was asked for now wait patiently for the grant or next CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## Brane

*Cant view the application!!!*

Dear Folks,
Is anyone facing the below issue while trying to view the visa application on the click of transaction number :-

An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again.


Is there any outage?

Please revert..


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

Brane said:


> Dear Folks,
> Is anyone facing the below issue while trying to view the visa application on the click of transaction number :-
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again.
> 
> 
> Is there any outage?
> 
> Please revert..


Same problem I am facing


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## alali

Brane said:


> Dear Folks,
> Is anyone facing the below issue while trying to view the visa application on the click of transaction number :-
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again.
> 
> 
> Is there any outage?
> 
> Please revert..



It is normal it is only net work error try again later and it will work


----------



## FemiK

Brane said:


> Dear Folks,
> Is anyone facing the below issue while trying to view the visa application on the click of transaction number :-
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again.
> 
> 
> Is there any outage?
> 
> Please revert..


That seem to be a common network error. Better to try again in a few minutes.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani

though we saw some grants last week, now it looks like they have stopped all...


----------



## Mitul Patel

Sammani said:


> though we saw some grants last week, now it looks like they have stopped all...


Heading towards F.Y. ending...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## USI

I am pretty sure they'll start granting visas starting July. We all need to be patient for another couple of weeks.


----------



## sultan_azam

USI said:


> I am pretty sure they'll start granting visas starting July. We all need to be patient for another couple of weeks.


agree....


----------



## Aussie 2017

USI said:


> I am pretty sure they'll start granting visas starting July. We all need to be patient for another couple of weeks.


Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.

I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.


----------



## Viaan

Aussie 2017 said:


> Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.



Hopefully we all get it in July

Vishnu


----------



## USI

Aussie 2017 said:


> Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.


Holy Mother! Can't imagine waiting so long man. I totally understand your situation. Hope you get a grant soon!


----------



## joshijaanvi

Aussie 2017 said:


> Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.


That really a long wait! Whats your occupation?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

USI said:


> I am pretty sure they'll start granting visas starting July. We all need to be patient for another couple of weeks.


But I wonder as this quota thing is not applicable to 190 visas; then too does this year ending thing really matter to us??

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

joshijaanvi said:


> But I wonder as this quota thing is not applicable to 190 visas; then too does this year ending thing really matter to us??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


The quota thing matters for 190 also

See the link http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning - Planning levels data for 2016-17 & 2017-18

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

joshijaanvi said:


> But I wonder as this quota thing is not applicable to 190 visas; then too does this year ending thing really matter to us??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




It seems immigration planning limits applies to sc190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie 2017

USI said:


> Aussie 2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.[/quoti
> 
> Holy Mother! Can't imagine waiting so long man. I totally understand your situation. Hope you get a grant soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussie 2017

joshijaanvi said:


> Aussie 2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> That really a long wait! Whats your occupation?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Accountant (General) - 22111


----------



## Sandyimmi

Aussie 2017 said:


> USI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure they'll start granting visas starting July. We all need to be patient for another couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.
Click to expand...

Any employment verification done so far? How many points claimed for work ex?


----------



## Aussie 2017

Sandyimmi said:


> Aussie 2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure they'll start granting visas starting July. We all need to be patient for another couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it happens.It is second July for my case. Visa lodged 13th May 2016, CO contact 17 June 16 asking Medical and PCC uploaded July 2016 and waiting since then.
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward to this July to pay off my long wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any employment verification done so far? How many points claimed for work ex?
Click to expand...

No verification yet. Points for work ex -15


----------



## uday63

Did anyone get Sweden PCC recently here? My friend is having a tough time.They courier PCC everytime without sharing carrier information and tracking details and he doesn't receive it

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

uday63 said:


> Did anyone get Sweden PCC recently here? My friend is having a tough time.They courier PCC everytime without sharing carrier information and tracking details and he doesn't receive it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No body replied that post yet now. Feeling disappointed brother 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sursrk said:


> No body replied that post yet now. Feeling disappointed brother
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Can he courier it ti Swedish address? Someone he knows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday63

andreyx108b said:


> Can he courier it ti Swedish address? Someone he knows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mate.We are thinking that option now.Thanks alot

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

uday63 said:


> Yes mate.We are thinking that option now.Thanks alot
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If it can be of any help - i can ask friends in Germany to receive it for him. Let me know.


----------



## uday63

andreyx108b said:


> If it can be of any help - i can ask friends in Germany to receive it for him. Let me know.


I will surely let you know.Thanks alot 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aj21

aafs88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your suggestion. Below are my Visa process details:
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> PTEAcademic: L-90,R-90,W-84,S-90 (25-May-2017)
> Points: Age=30, Exp=10, Deg=15, PTE=20, SSP=5, Total= 80
> Applied to Vetasses for assessment: 17 May 2017
> Received positive outcome from Vetasses: 31 May 2017
> 
> My Occupation is open only under Tasmania at the moment, where I don't think there are enough job opportunities for me. Under South Australia, it is open under some 'Special Conditions Apply' list, so I am unsure of the chances there.
> 
> When according to you should I file an EOI? I am confused as to what my next step should be. Should I wait until 1st July for other states quotas to (hopefully) open up?
> 
> Should I fill under NSW Stream 2? What do you think my chances would be?
> 
> Any help in this regard and the timelines would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Aafreen



Aafreen , I have a question? I am applying to Vetasses under same occupation, you got your evaluation results so soon! Can you please explain me the process if you don't mind?


----------



## Aj21

*Requirement*

Hello Expert Forum Members,

Greetings!!

I would like to ask, what are the requirements from your employer in terms of documents if they are paying you in cash? I have got details of my job description, remuneration, working hours on the companies letter head, with their address, phone number, email on it. And signed by the Manager. 

Will they ask for pay slips or anything else? I am confused and worried at the same time, any help, information will be appreciated and in return you'll be remembered in my prayers 

Thank you in advance and good luck!

Cheers
Aj


----------



## chinkyjenn

offto said:


> Congratulations everyone on your grants!! Happy to see so many grants all of a sudden..especially the ones that have been pending since long long ago...
> 
> but not so lucky me yet cos I am still lurking in the dark..it'll be 1 year tomorrow from the date of lodgement..just donno whats been so difficult with my case to finalize..
> anyways wish me luck ppl..cheers!


wow 1 year?? I thought the processing time for V189 and V190 is 4-6 months?


----------



## USI

Seniors, any idea when DIBP would release the new SOL and CSOL?


----------



## USI

chinkyjenn said:


> wow 1 year?? I thought the processing time for V189 and V190 is 4-6 months?


10 -15% cases take this long.


----------



## Snober

USI said:


> Seniors, any idea when DIBP would release the new SOL and CSOL?


Vic released it yesterday

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

USI said:


> 10 -15% cases take this long.




Second that. 

Most get cleared in 100 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Snober said:


> Vic released it yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk




Did ICT anzscos came back? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI

andreyx108b said:


> Did ICT anzscos came back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it pretty much looks unchanged to the past year.


----------



## ausguy11

I think ACCOUNTANTs are not there in the list.



USI said:


> Yes, it pretty much looks unchanged to the past year.


----------



## commie_rick

Subscribing


----------



## kaju

commie_rick said:


> Subscribing


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## mrIgor

Still waiting invitation. When would I expect to be invited?

EOI NSW 190
Points: 60+5
English = 0
Work Exp = 15
YOld = 30
Bachelor = 15
Input = 26th June 2017


----------



## NB

mrIgor said:


> Still waiting invitation. When would I expect to be invited?
> 
> EOI NSW 190
> Points: 60+5
> English = 0
> Work Exp = 15
> YOld = 30
> Bachelor = 15
> Input = 26th June 2017


Please give your Anzsco code when ever you post a question 

Cheers


----------



## thebasefriction3

Hi! 
I have got 190 invitation in May 2017, and I have submitted the PCC and medical already. Still have no reply from DIBP by now.


----------



## Mbhasin

thebasefriction3 said:


> Hi!
> I have got 190 invitation in May 2017, and I have submitted the PCC and medical already. Still have no reply from DIBP by now.


Right now everybody is waiting ,There is a backlog ,even one of my friend is wating for the grant ,it should take pace from july onwards,


----------



## joshijaanvi

thebasefriction3 said:


> Hi!
> I have got 190 invitation in May 2017, and I have submitted the PCC and medical already. Still have no reply from DIBP by now.


I m in the same boat since January 2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88

Aj21 said:


> Aafreen , I have a question? I am applying to Vetasses under same occupation, you got your evaluation results so soon! Can you please explain me the process if you don't mind?


Hi!

Honestly speaking I too was surprised to get the Vetasses approval soon. 
I think what could have sped up the process in my case was the fact that I submitted a lot of employment related proof (Salary Slips, Referral Letter, Relieving Letter, Offer Letter) to make sure they do not doubt any aspect of it.

Though I was contacted by Vetasses for submitting Org chart of the companies I worked with, which I immediately shared with them.

Suggestion to you would be, try being cautious and share all related, relevant details with them beforehand. Good luck!


----------



## sanlal

Aj21 said:


> Hello Expert Forum Members,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> I would like to ask, what are the requirements from your employer in terms of documents if they are paying you in cash? I have got details of my job description, remuneration, working hours on the companies letter head, with their address, phone number, email on it. And signed by the Manager.
> 
> Will they ask for pay slips or anything else? I am confused and worried at the same time, any help, information will be appreciated and in return you'll be remembered in my prayers
> 
> Thank you in advance and good luck!
> 
> Cheers
> Aj



Hi, 

It doesn't matter if your salary is paid by cash. What is more important is that your skills matches the nominated occupation. 

And for this it is important to share the salary slips, promotion letters, yearly appraisal letters. It is always better to give maximum information from your end with relevant proofs


----------



## USI

Hey folks, 3 more days to go. 2016 stats on Immi tracker gives me high hopes. July month has close to 200 grants recorded on tracker alone and the actual numbers would be a lot more. Can't wait to see the grant notifications here. Good luck all!


----------



## Fakhar

Hi Greetings,
i have lodged the visa on 20/06/2017 with all documents and on 22/06/17 completed the health checks,on 28/06/2017 case officer contacted for additional health checks of me due to tb (my wife is main applicant)i contacted the health center they are saying a x-ray is schedule on 21st september  now i have to submitted documents of newborn in september also(my wife is expecting..)
Seniors Please help what u say all of these process delayed our visa grant to more than a year..i was very hopeful because all documents were front loaded..now really depresssed...


----------



## NB

Aj21 said:


> Hello Expert Forum Members,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> I would like to ask, what are the requirements from your employer in terms of documents if they are paying you in cash? I have got details of my job description, remuneration, working hours on the companies letter head, with their address, phone number, email on it. And signed by the Manager.
> 
> Will they ask for pay slips or anything else? I am confused and worried at the same time, any help, information will be appreciated and in return you'll be remembered in my prayers
> 
> Thank you in advance and good luck!
> 
> Cheers
> Aj


What is the Anzsco code you are applying for ?

If I were to CO I would be very suspicious that in this modern age any company would give salary in cash 
Has any TDS been deducted on the salary and have you filed your income tax returns for the employment?

Cheers


----------



## Fakhar

Hi Greetings,
i have lodged the visa on 20/06/2017 with all documents and on 22/06/17 completed the health checks,on 28/06/2017 case officer contacted for additional health checks of me due to tb (my wife is main applicant)i contacted the health center they are saying a x-ray is schedule on 21st september  now i have to submitted documents of newborn in september also(my wife is expecting..)
Seniors Please help what u say all of these process delayed our visa grant to more than a year..i was very hopeful because all documents were front loaded..now really depresssed...


----------



## NB

Fakhar said:


> Hi Greetings,
> i have lodged the visa on 20/06/2017 with all documents and on 22/06/17 completed the health checks,on 28/06/2017 case officer contacted for additional health checks of me due to tb (my wife is main applicant)i contacted the health center they are saying a x-ray is schedule on 21st september  now i have to submitted documents of newborn in september also(my wife is expecting..)
> Seniors Please help what u say all of these process delayed our visa grant to more than a year..i was very hopeful because all documents were front loaded..now really depresssed...


Australia takes TB cases very seriously as it's a contagious disease 

You have no option but to jump through all the hoops that the doctors advise you so that you can get a clear medical report

Just grin and wait till 21st September 

Cheers


----------



## USI

newbienz said:


> Australia takes TB cases very seriously as it's a contagious disease
> 
> You have no option but to jump through all the hoops that the doctors advise you so that you can get a clear medical report
> 
> Just grin and wait till 21st September
> 
> Cheers


Very true! Just be patient man.


----------



## commie_rick

thebasefriction3 said:


> Hi!
> I have got 190 invitation in May 2017, and I have submitted the PCC and medical already. Still have no reply from DIBP by now.


Looking at the trend , perhaps July will see some grants


----------



## commie_rick

joshijaanvi said:


> I m in the same boat since January 2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Same for me too


----------



## sultan_azam

Fakhar said:


> Hi Greetings,
> i have lodged the visa on 20/06/2017 with all documents and on 22/06/17 completed the health checks,on 28/06/2017 case officer contacted for additional health checks of me due to tb (my wife is main applicant)i contacted the health center they are saying a x-ray is schedule on 21st september  now i have to submitted documents of newborn in september also(my wife is expecting..)
> Seniors Please help what u say all of these process delayed our visa grant to more than a year..i was very hopeful because all documents were front loaded..now really depresssed...



take medication if necessary to get rid of TB, go through the test on 21st Sep, pray that it goes well 

when baby is born, request case officer to add baby to your visa application by giving passport and birth certificate for baby

relax, have faith in Almighty


----------



## Fakhar

sultan_azam said:


> take medication if necessary to get rid of TB, go through the test on 21st Sep, pray that it goes well
> 
> when baby is born, request case officer to add baby to your visa application by giving passport and birth certificate for baby
> 
> relax, have faith in Almighty


TB Recovered 4 years ago no problem at all ....thanks sultan you are always be helpful pray for me


----------



## sultan_azam

Fakhar said:


> TB Recovered 4 years ago no problem at all ....thanks sultan you are always be helpful pray for me


relax, eat healthy, live healthy... and good luck


----------



## joshijaanvi

commie_rick said:


> Same for me too


Good luck!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513

Chints22 said:


> I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
> And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .
> 
> 
> 
> 311215- pharmacy technician
> State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
> Visa file - 13-09-2016
> Medical - 04-10-2016
> Grant - 10-10-2016


*i would request you to post breakup of your points... *


----------



## andreyx108b

thebasefriction3 said:


> Hi!
> I have got 190 invitation in May 2017, and I have submitted the PCC and medical already. Still have no reply from DIBP by now.




Too early, usually co contact happens in first 30 days, but not always. 

Moreover if you lodged complete application - you can get direct grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> take medication if necessary to get rid of TB, go through the test on 21st Sep, pray that it goes well
> 
> 
> 
> when baby is born, request case officer to add baby to your visa application by giving passport and birth certificate for baby
> 
> 
> 
> relax, have faith in Almighty




As far as i remember TB can be a reason for a refusal based on medical grounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> As far as i remember TB can be a reason for a refusal based on medical grounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But op is now free of TB

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> But op is now free of TB
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I was reading about that a looong time ago (like 2.5+ years ago) on a russian forum as one person was denied for having TB. 

His application took like 3 years or something. Everyone assumed it was External Checks - but it was not. 

My understanding was that this person had a very long history of TB and he took a couple of month medical treatment - but eventually was refused as apparently TB is not always curable or something, it is at discretion of medical assessor. 

I am not a doctor - just passing my knowledge, that I defo know a case who got refused for TB. This need to be approached carefully.


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> I was reading about that a looong time ago (like 2.5+ years ago) on a russian forum as one person was denied for having TB.
> 
> His application took like 3 years or something. Everyone assumed it was External Checks - but it was not.
> 
> My understanding was that this person had a very long history of TB and he took a couple of month medical treatment - but eventually was refused as apparently TB is not always curable or something, it is at discretion of medical assessor.
> 
> I am not a doctor - just passing my knowledge, that I defo know a case who got refused for TB. This need to be approached carefully.


Thanks for sharing this information

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie 2017

All the best guys. Wish grants starts flowing tomorrow onwards.


----------



## offto

hello Ppl, 

Hope everybody is doing well.

Just to update you guys, I happened to drop an email to OIGIS whining about the delay I am going through with my case, but later realised that DIBP is out of their jurisdiction..

Anyhow, they promptly replied that they reviewed my complaint and did check through to know if my case was referred to ASIO, which comes under their jurisdiction. But they didnt find my case in ASIO. I always thought that my case could be delayed due to external checks but if they cant find my case at all, now its even more concerning to me..anybody gone through this before?


----------



## Mitul Patel

Aussie 2017 said:


> All the best guys. Wish grants starts flowing tomorrow onwards.


I think from Monday, it will start..
All the best to all...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Aussie 2017 said:


> All the best guys. Wish grants starts flowing tomorrow onwards.




Its Saturday- so unlikely.  lets see monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shah_CA

Hi everyone, 

Has anyone got employment verification by phone or email* in India*? My employer got a call for employment verification but he couldn't provide all details over phone in May. We are still waiting for verification call. Please provide if you have any contact details( email address or phone number). That would be a big help.
Does anyone have any idea that when they can call back again for employment verification?

Please advise.


----------



## USI

shah_CA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone got employment verification by phone or email* in India*? My employer got a call for employment verification but he couldn't provide all details over phone in May. We are still waiting for verification call. Please provide if you have any contact details( email address or phone number). That would be a big help.
> Does anyone have any idea that when they can call back again for employment verification?
> 
> Please advise.


Most of the companies do not give a lot of information about their employees as per their policies. Not necessarily that they will call you for further verification. Probably they might have got your employment details on a higher level that might suffice. You never know though! Good luck bud!


----------



## Sandyimmi

offto said:


> hello Ppl,
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> Just to update you guys, I happened to drop an email to OIGIS whining about the delay I am going through with my case, but later realised that DIBP is out of their jurisdiction..
> 
> Anyhow, they promptly replied that they reviewed my complaint and did check through to know if my case was referred to ASIO, which comes under their jurisdiction. But they didnt find my case in ASIO. I always thought that my case could be delayed due to external checks but if they cant find my case at all, now its even more concerning to me..anybody gone through this before?


I know of one such case waiting since 2015. Month i guess Sept if i remember correctly. He too got reply that his file has not been referred to ASIO and they have no info. DIBP not replying. And no satisfactory reply from ombudsman too. Helpless situation.


----------



## vikaschandra

Sandyimmi said:


> I know of one such case waiting since 2015. Month i guess Sept if i remember correctly. He too got reply that his file has not been referred to ASIO and they have no info. DIBP not replying. And no satisfactory reply from ombudsman too. Helpless situation.


Probably you are referring to Jaideepchanda as he has a similar case waiting since Aug 2015. I presume these cases will be cleared very soon. hopefully within this month.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hello friends,
Any grant today?


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

Waiting

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Not yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

andreyx108b said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be it will take week or two? I mean due to new year


----------



## andreyx108b

usually it is within the first weeks of july. We should expect some today i hope.


----------



## Qasimkhan

andreyx108b said:


> usually it is within the first weeks of july. We should expect some today i hope.


Hope for the best, finger crossed


----------



## sharmashobha1205

Hi everyone, I'm new on this forum. My husband has been waiting for the state to open since Sep'16, but in vain for ANZSCO 225111, Advertising specialist. Can we expect states will open now? What are the chances? Please advise.


----------



## commie_rick

Waiting as well


----------



## andreyx108b

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on this forum. My husband has been waiting for the state to open since Sep'16, but in vain for ANZSCO 225111, Advertising specialist. Can we expect states will open now? What are the chances? Please advise.


Review each state, see which state is open for your anzsco and then either apply directly or create EOI and wait for an invite.


----------



## sharmashobha1205

andreyx108b said:


> sharmashobha1205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm new on this forum. My husband has been waiting for the state to open since Sep'16, but in vain for ANZSCO 225111, Advertising specialist. Can we expect states will open now? What are the chances? Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Review each state, see which state is open for your anzsco and then either apply directly or create EOI and wait for an invite.
Click to expand...

Hi Andrexy, Thanks for the response. Only Tasmania is open and that too with a condition of formal education from Australia. So cannot file EOI. Will other states open now?


----------



## andreyx108b

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Hi Andrexy, Thanks for the response. Only Tasmania is open and that too with a condition of formal education from Australia. So cannot file EOI. Will other states open now?


You can use anzscosearch.com to review regularly... some might.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Ok, here is the update from my end.

First working day of a new program year 2017-18 -> Received delay email from DIBP. 

Hariram Nandagopal - always breaks the usual flow and introduce something new to the world. I cant motivate myself more than this   Please bare with me.


----------



## cyetukuri

hari_it_ram said:


> Ok, here is the update from my end.
> 
> First working day of a new program year 2017-18 -> Received delay email from DIBP.


Could you please share the content of the email if you don't mind?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

hari_it_ram said:


> Ok, here is the update from my end.
> 
> First working day of a new program year 2017-18 -> Received delay email from DIBP.


Could you please explain bit about email content 
Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram

This delay email thing got discussed in lots of place for last couple of years.

Please find the format here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12571394-post7696.html



cyetukuri said:


> Could you please share the content of the email if you don't mind?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Please find the format above.



Qasimkhan said:


> Could you please explain bit about email content
> Thanks.


----------



## USI

Any idea what this visa planning levels as expressed in the Migration Programme means?


----------



## hasansins

hari_it_ram said:


> Ok, here is the update from my end.
> 
> First working day of a new program year 2017-18 -> Received delay email from DIBP.
> 
> Hariram Nandagopal - always breaks the usual flow and introduce something new to the world. I cant motivate myself more than this   Please bare with me.


Maybe your delay e-mail was delayed creating an endless loop of delays ). Seriously though good one that made laugh. I am sure you will receive your grant this week mate so get ready to party!


----------



## shah_CA

hari_it_ram said:


> Please find the format above.




Hi Hari,

_"There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year"_

Does that mean that there are going to provide visas to only set number of people in this financial year even though they have got EOI? 

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## sharmashobha1205

Can we expect states to open for subclass 190 in this month?


----------



## bishoyerian

Hey guys did any one here get ACT SS? I just notice that in the guidelines they require Australian Qualification!! Is that true? is it mandatory?, I’ll apply once they open the application on Wednesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

sharmashobha1205 said:


> Can we expect states to open for subclass 190 in this month?


Yes, states will start the nomination program soon

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

hari_it_ram said:


> Ok, here is the update from my end.
> 
> First working day of a new program year 2017-18 -> Received delay email from DIBP.
> 
> Hariram Nandagopal - always breaks the usual flow and introduce something new to the world. I cant motivate myself more than this   Please bare with me.


Delay email for FY 2016/17 or 2017/18 ?
Haven't they released new caps for 17-18 or what?

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205

sultan_azam said:


> sharmashobha1205 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we expect states to open for subclass 190 in this month?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, states will start the nomination program soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for giving some hope!


----------



## srikeek

Hi - question how long does 190 processing take after invite?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Mitul Patel said:


> Delay email for FY 2016/17 or 2017/18 ?
> Haven't they released new caps for 17-18 or what?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




2016-17. Not sure why they sent this email. Have to wait and see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

shah_CA said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> _"There are a limited number of places available for GSM applicants for the 2016-17 programme year and therefore processing times will be longer for some visa applicants. Additionally once the remaining places are used we will be unable to grant further visas in this category in the current programme year"_
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that there are going to provide visas to only set number of people in this financial year even though they have got EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Don't confuse ant this email. Normally they will send this only by may or June. Very very rare by July . Might be mistiggered .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sultan_azam

srikeek said:


> Hi - question how long does 190 processing take after invite?


2 months time for you to apply visa

Counter starts running after visa fee payment and upload of relevant documents, 

It could take a week to months depending on clarity of documents submitted by applicant, the time varies case to case

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

sultan_azam said:


> 2 months time for you to apply visa
> 
> Counter starts running after visa fee payment and upload of relevant documents,
> 
> It could take a week to months depending on clarity of documents submitted by applicant, the time varies case to case
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


In my case it's been 9 month since visa fee payment. No communication till date.

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

imhardik88 said:


> In my case it's been 9 month since visa fee payment. No communication till date.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


I am sure July will make many applicants glad

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

hari_it_ram said:


> Ok, here is the update from my end.
> 
> First working day of a new program year 2017-18 -> Received delay email from DIBP.
> 
> Hariram Nandagopal - always breaks the usual flow and introduce something new to the world. I cant motivate myself more than this   Please bare with me.


thanks for the update Hari . Was this sent in response to any follow up email that you sent or was it just sent routinely?


----------



## hari_it_ram

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks for the update Hari . Was this sent in response to any follow up email that you sent or was it just sent routinely?




I requested my status on June 16th and got this response today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## mattjason

I learned that my occupation code is part MLTSSL now after july 1 2017 , which means I could have applied under 189 which has timeline of 4-7 rather than the unlucky 190 which take 7-13 months. Already into 1 month waiting. Basically I could have got the visa earlier (may be)and without any state obligation.Is there any to switch the visa now without the need of invitation again ? I know its silly. But certainly feel that got unlucky here..and no gain receiving the invite earlier..


----------



## sultan_azam

mattjason said:


> I learned that my occupation code is part MLTSSL now after july 1 2017 , which means I could have applied under 189 which has timeline of 4-7 rather than the unlucky 190 which take 7-13 months. Already into 1 month waiting. Basically I could have got the visa earlier (may be)and without any state obligation.Is there any to switch the visa now without the need of invitation again ? I know its silly. But certainly feel that got unlucky here..and no gain receiving the invite earlier..


the timelines keeps varying and as a matter of fact 190 is given priority in processing over 189


----------



## samk315

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for NSW, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
I am confused, please help me out.

TIA


----------



## nir

samk315 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
> I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for NSW, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
> I am confused, please help me out.
> 
> TIA


No. Sit back, relax and well you can't enjoy actually


----------



## sdilshad

hari_it_ram said:


> bhavesh_gala said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the update Hari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Was this sent in response to any follow up email that you sent or was it just sent routinely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I requested my status on June 16th and got this response today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.
Click to expand...

Please let me know which GSM , Brisbane or Adelaide? When did you lodge visa?


----------



## GARRY_2015

Hi Everyone,

I have invited for SA in December 2016 and applied for visa same month. CO contacted me in January and I have been waiting since then. But now today SA update its list and my category gone. Will there be any effect in my visa grant as i am in the final step.


----------



## Qasimkhan

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have invited for SA in December 2016 and applied for visa same month. CO contacted me in January and I have been waiting since then. But now today SA update its list and my category gone. Will there be any effect in my visa grant as i am in the final step.


No harm to your application


----------



## zaback21

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have invited for SA in December 2016 and applied for visa same month. CO contacted me in January and I have been waiting since then. But now today SA update its list and my category gone. Will there be any effect in my visa grant as i am in the final step.


No.


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have invited for SA in December 2016 and applied for visa same month. CO contacted me in January and I have been waiting since then. But now today SA update its list and my category gone. Will there be any effect in my visa grant as i am in the final step.


No worries 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## samk315

Thank you


----------



## DRV22

Any grants??


----------



## hsrajpal

Hello guys... just one question... what is the number of AHC India if they call to verify employment.. Will they be calling u from Delhi or chandigarh..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI

Looks like another dry day. Friday may be the day for a few at least?


----------



## Sandyimmi

offto said:


> hello Ppl,
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> Just to update you guys, I happened to drop an email to OIGIS whining about the delay I am going through with my case, but later realised that DIBP is out of their jurisdiction..
> 
> Anyhow, they promptly replied that they reviewed my complaint and did check through to know if my case was referred to ASIO, which comes under their jurisdiction. But they didnt find my case in ASIO. I always thought that my case could be delayed due to external checks but if they cant find my case at all, now its even more concerning to me..anybody gone through this before?


Hi. I complained to IGIS today. No acknowledgement received. Did you get ack from them before reply?


----------



## Qasimkhan

One guy reported grant on 03 monday immitracker.


----------



## USI

Qasimkhan said:


> One guy reported grant on 03 monday immitracker.


That's good news, Qasim. At least they have started giving grants.


----------



## USI

USI said:


> That's good news, Qasim. At least they have started giving grants.


In fact two grants, one in 189 and the other in 190 tracker.


----------



## Qasimkhan

USI said:


> In fact two grants, one in 189 and the other in 190 tracker.


Its mean our grants are on the way.


----------



## Sandyimmi

offto said:


> hello Ppl,
> 
> Hope everybody is doing well.
> 
> Just to update you guys, I happened to drop an email to OIGIS whining about the delay I am going through with my case, but later realised that DIBP is out of their jurisdiction..
> 
> Anyhow, they promptly replied that they reviewed my complaint and did check through to know if my case was referred to ASIO, which comes under their jurisdiction. But they didnt find my case in ASIO. I always thought that my case could be delayed due to external checks but if they cant find my case at all, now its even more concerning to me..anybody gone through this before?


Hi. Complained to IGIS today. Didn't get any acknowledgement. Do they provide immediate ack and reply later?


----------



## farjaf

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi. Complained to IGIS today. Didn't get any acknowledgement. Do they provide immediate ack and reply later?


Wait one week for the ack


----------



## Sandyimmi

farjaf said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Complained to IGIS today. Didn't get any acknowledgement. Do they provide immediate ack and reply later?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait one week for the ack
Click to expand...

Even for the ack? I thought like dibp they give immediate auto ack. Have you also complained to IGIS?


----------



## farjaf

Sandyimmi said:


> Even for the ack? I thought like dibp they give immediate auto ack. Have you also complained to IGIS?


Yes, the way it works is that once you fill the complaint form, it will send an Email to their office and if one year passed they will check with ASIO


----------



## Sandyimmi

farjaf said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even for the ack? I thought like dibp they give immediate auto ack. Have you also complained to IGIS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the way it works is that once you fill the complaint form, it will send an Email to their office and if one year passed they will check with ASIO
Click to expand...

Oh thank you for that info. I was worried whether in hurry i have mentioned wrong email address or something else..because their website says we'll immediately ack your complain and i did not get any.


----------



## offto

Yes got a reply after week...They promptly mentioned that they don't see an active case in my name with ASIO which essentially means that either my case was never referred to ASIO or was referred and now stands concluded from external security checks point of view..Nothing very clear though


----------



## offto

farjaf said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even for the ack? I thought like dibp they give immediate auto ack. Have you also complained to IGIS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the way it works is that once you fill the complaint form, it will send an Email to their office and if one year passed they will check with ASIO
Click to expand...

Yes that's correct...My case was an year old and hence checked with ASIO


----------



## arnav12

hsrajpal said:


> Hello guys... just one question... what is the number of AHC India if they call to verify employment.. Will they be calling u from Delhi or chandigarh..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There are many offices of AHC in India. It depends upon in which area you are living & if i am not wrong u or your employer will get call from Delhi not chandigarh if you are from north. AHC no from Delhi is +91 11-41399900. Wait for the experts comments also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi. I complained to IGIS today. No acknowledgement received. Did you get ack from them before reply?


I made a similar complain to IGIS 6 months ago, got a very similar response.


----------



## hsrajpal

arnav12 said:


> There are many offices of AHC in India. It depends upon in which area you are living & if i am not wrong u or your employer will get call from Delhi not chandigarh if you are from north. AHC no from Delhi is +91 11-41399900. Wait for the experts comments also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank u and waiting for experts....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Sandyimmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I complained to IGIS today. No acknowledgement received. Did you get ack from them before reply?
> 
> 
> 
> I made a similar complain to IGIS 6 months ago, got a very similar response.
Click to expand...

Similar to? What was their reply?


----------



## offto

Folks any BAs (261111) waiting for grant for a long time? Or am I the only deprived one for a🤔🤔

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

Folks any BAs (261111) waiting for grant for a long time? Or am I the only deprived one 🤔🤔
I'm just trying to understand whether if it's the ceiling thing or some issue with my application

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohitkashyap

offto said:


> Folks any BAs (261111) waiting for grant for a long time? Or am I the only deprived one for a🤔🤔
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Hi,

Actually initially (Jan 2017) I had 65 points but no calls, June end update to 189/190 -70/75, so lets see how it goes.

Thanks & Regards,
Mohit


----------



## samuel_ay

offto said:


> Folks any BAs (261111) waiting for grant for a long time? Or am I the only deprived one 🤔🤔
> I'm just trying to understand whether if it's the ceiling thing or some issue with my application
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I am waiting since nov 2016. Delay is affecting everyone and don't think its based on job code

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## visa190qld

But this points are imp for new EOI applicant. We are already waiting for visa outcome . Do you think this point affect even after get Nomination and visa application ?i crossed 511 Days since file lodge.


----------



## Sandyimmi

visa190qld said:


> But this points are imp for new EOI applicant. We are already waiting for visa outcome . Do you think this point affect even after get Nomination and visa application ?i crossed 511 Days since file lodge.


What? 511 days..where are you from?any specific reason for delay that you may think of? As in some medical issue, child birth etc.


----------



## offto

visa190qld said:


> But this points are imp for new EOI applicant. We are already waiting for visa outcome . Do you think this point affect even after get Nomination and visa application ?i crossed 511 Days since file lodge.


Sorry to know that...What is the issue? Had any co contacts? I've crossed 400 days too but absolutely no co contact

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

Me 2.. no co contact since the date of lodgement.. lodged visa on 17 Sep 2015. I even raised the complaint with ombudsman but they said that there is no fixed time frame to finalise the application


----------



## offto

Pranav1984 said:


> Me 2.. no co contact since the date of lodgement.. lodged visa on 17 Sep 2015. I even raised the complaint with ombudsman but they said that there is no fixed time frame to finalise the application


😮 oh! Man that's way too long...Why are they keeping us in the docks! Are they prefering onshore ppl over offshore guys like us?
Just so many vague thoughts..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## farjaf

Pranav1984 said:


> Me 2.. no co contact since the date of lodgement.. lodged visa on 17 Sep 2015. I even raised the complaint with ombudsman but they said that there is no fixed time frame to finalise the application


May God bless your patience. Do you know if your case is pending with Security checks? or any job verification complexity?


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Sandyimmi said:


> Similar to? What was their reply?


Response similar to this one - They promptly mentioned that they don't see an active case in my name with ASIO which essentially means that either my case was never referred to ASIO or was referred and now stands concluded from external security checks point of view.


----------



## andreyx108b

farjaf said:


> May God bless your patience. Do you know if your case is pending with Security checks? or any job verification complexity?




Indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Response similar to this one - They promptly mentioned that they don't see an active case in my name with ASIO which essentially means that either my case was never referred to ASIO or was referred and now stands concluded from external security checks point of view.




Very generic response. I dont recall anyone ever getting a confirmation that their file us with ASIO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

andreyx108b said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How else can we invoke a response from DIBP? 
Without any update from them, it's like walking blindfolded. Very insecure feeling..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

offto said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> How else can we invoke a response from DIBP?
> Without any update from them, it's like walking blindfolded. Very insecure
> feeling..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I agree to that.


----------



## sumitgupta22

I have a query. Once one get invitation, and subsequently, lodges VISA, he has to submit Form 80 for all adults. And in that form 80, we have to mention details about education. My query is, my wife has done 10th, 12th, Graduation and MBA. Unfortunately, her all graduation documents are misplaced. Do we need to submit/upload documents for each level of education? We have all the documents of highest level of study. 

FYI, I am NOT claiming spouse points.


----------



## Pranav1984

farjaf said:


> May God bless your patience. Do you know if your case is pending with Security checks? or any job verification complexity?


Don't know.. I am self employed and have taken the points for work experience. I spoke to one of my friends working in Australia about it and he told me that job verification can be easily done for salaried people and may take more time for self employed because they want to double sure that nothing is forged. As far as security checks are concerned, they have never confirmed it but have always given a hint but that is a general response that they give to everyone.


----------



## Shailz

*spouce education*



sumitgupta22 said:


> I have a query. Once one get invitation, and subsequently, lodges VISA, he has to submit Form 80 for all adults. And in that form 80, we have to mention details about education. My query is, my wife has done 10th, 12th, Graduation and MBA. Unfortunately, her all graduation documents are misplaced. Do we need to submit/upload documents for each level of education? We have all the documents of highest level of study.
> 
> FYI, I am NOT claiming spouse points.


No educational certificates of spouse are required while lodging visa. Only the proof of functional English


----------



## Thunderbird91

offto said:


> How else can we invoke a response from DIBP?
> Without any update from them, it's like walking blindfolded. Very insecure feeling..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


When i tried to check on my status, i just got a confirmation as follows - 

'_Your application is being actively processed and no further documents are required. We will advise when it is ready for finalisation._'

Not sure if anyone else got this kind of response. Any thoughts on this??


----------



## Shailz

Thunderbird91 said:


> When i tried to check on my status, i just got a confirmation as follows -
> 
> '_Your application is being actively processed and no further documents are required. We will advise when it is ready for finalisation._'
> 
> Not sure if anyone else got this kind of response. Any thoughts on this??


that sounds great ....when did you lodge visa? was there any co contact?


----------



## Thunderbird91

Shailz said:


> that sounds great ....when did you lodge visa? was there any co contact?


I had lodged my request in Dec'16. 1st CO contact was in Jan'17 and i uploaded additional documents in the same month. But, did not get any further CO contact for 4 months. So, i had written a mail seeking status sometime in April'17 and got this response in May'17.


----------



## offto

Thunderbird91 said:


> When i tried to check on my status, i just got a confirmation as follows -
> 
> '_Your application is being actively processed and no further documents are required. We will advise when it is ready for finalisation._'
> 
> Not sure if anyone else got this kind of response. Any thoughts on this??


Frankly, everytime I called DIBP, I got the same response..And I have called about 4 or 5 times
First time obvsly I was very excited...But later I realized it was only a holding response from them

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird91

offto said:


> Frankly, everytime I called DIBP, I got the same response..And I have called about 4 or 5 times
> First time obvsly I was very excited...But later I realized it was only a holding response from them
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Very true. I was very excited when i got this reply too. But, things have been silent since this mail. So, we can only hope and wait for the grant.


----------



## ctselvan

Shailz said:


> No educational certificates of spouse are required while lodging visa. Only the proof of functional English




Hi, I submitted only the proof of English(Letter from her college stating all three years the subjects were taught in English) for my wife. CO asked for my wife's Degree and mark statement as evidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird91

ctselvan said:


> Hi, I submitted only the proof of English(Letter from her college stating all three years the subjects were taught in English) for my wife. CO asked for my wife's Degree and mark statement as evidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are claiming points for spouse skills, you will have to submit documents (mark transcripts, statements etc.) for the same. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Shailz said:


> No educational certificates of spouse are required while lodging visa. Only the proof of functional English


Thanks for the response. Is it optional, or not required at all? 
I don't want to be in a situation where CO ask for it, and I am not in a position to provide.


----------



## Shailz

ctselvan said:


> Hi, I submitted only the proof of English(Letter from her college stating all three years the subjects were taught in English) for my wife. CO asked for my wife's Degree and mark statement as evidence.
> 
> In my case, CO asked only for her functional English proof.


----------



## ctselvan

Thunderbird91 said:


> If you are claiming points for spouse skills, you will have to submit documents (mark transcripts, statements etc.) for the same.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




No, I didn't claim points for spouse skills. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird91

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks for the response. Is it optional, or not required at all?
> I don't want to be in a situation where CO ask for it, and I am not in a position to provide.


It's always better to provide all possible documents rather than having to wait for the next CO contact. So, I'd suggest that you have the mark transcripts ready too. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird91

ctselvan said:


> No, I didn't claim points for spouse skills.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's puzzling then. 

To be on the safer side , you could obtain the mark transcript and upload it, if possible. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

Thunderbird91 said:


> It's always better to provide all possible documents rather than having to wait for the next CO contact. So, I'd suggest that you have the mark transcripts ready too.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Thunderbird. But, my problem is that I don't have any document of graduation of my spouse. Though, we have all the documents of her highest qualification, which is MBA. I am not claiming points on her behalf. Even for functional English, we can go for PTE.
Do you see any problem here? Or shall We don't mention at all about her graduation and MBA? I don't want to go for the later option as that would look like my spouse is illiterate.


----------



## andreyx108b

offto said:


> How else can we invoke a response from DIBP?
> Without any update from them, it's like walking blindfolded. Very insecure feeling..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


There is no way i am aware of, some people used to wait 2+ years without any update. It odes happen.


----------



## andreyx108b

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks Thunderbird. But, my problem is that I don't have any document of graduation of my spouse. Though, we have all the documents of her highest qualification, which is MBA. I am not claiming points on her behalf. Even for functional English, we can go for PTE.
> Do you see any problem here? Or shall We don't mention at all about her graduation and MBA? I don't want to go for the later option as that would look like my spouse is illiterate.


Why don't you do the PTE upfront? why wait for CO?


----------



## AA007

sumitgupta22 said:


> Shailz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No educational certificates of spouse are required while lodging visa. Only the proof of functional English
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Is it optional, or not required at all?
> I don't want to be in a situation where CO ask for it, and I am not in a position to provide.
Click to expand...

As far as I know, educational certificates along with functional English proof are must for spouse even if u are not claiming his/her points.


----------



## ctselvan

Thunderbird91 said:


> That's puzzling then.
> 
> To be on the safer side , you could obtain the mark transcript and upload it, if possible.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Yes, I did that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaryan06

*Anyone applied 190 Victoria with valid Victoria Employment (457)*

Hello All,

Is there anyone who applied for Victoria 190 visa and waiting for invite in July 2017 with 457 valid visa. I am working in Melbourne and have valid 457 visa. Waiting for invitation. 

Anyone got any invitations?

Thanks,
Aaryan.


----------



## visa190qld

Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


----------



## zaback21

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congrats man ! 10 Feb 2016 to 6 July 2017. That's really really long. Anyway, best of luck !


----------



## visa190qld

zaback21 said:


> Congrats man ! 10 Feb 2016 to 6 July 2017. That's really really long. Anyway, best of luck !


Thanx dear


----------



## AussieAK_27

Hi Aryan,

I am in the same boat. Applied for 190 Vic with 65+5 points in April 2017. I am also working in Melbourne for the last 5 months. Hoping to get an invite but not sure when.

I had a query. For ICT BA, the requirement mentioned is 5 years of experience. I have overall 6+ years of experience but as per the ACS, they have deducted 4 years of my experience to compensate the education stuff.
So how does Victoria consider experience? My overall experience ( 6+ years) or ACS work experience considered (2+)?

Any help would be appreciated

Regards


----------



## Mitul Patel

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Great news!! Congratulations..Good luck

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


many congratulations!


----------



## offto

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


hey mate..Did you have to re-do your medicals and PCC? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

offto said:


> hey mate..Did you have to re-do your medicals and PCC?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


And can I know what's your IED? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congrats!!!


----------



## andreyx108b

offto said:


> hey mate..Did you have to re-do your medicals and PCC?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Interestingly, its not always required. Recently, DIBP tend to give 6 month IED from the grant date, even both have expired.


----------



## offto

andreyx108b said:


> Interestingly, its not always required. Recently, DIBP tend to give 6 month IED from the grant date, even both have expired.


Phew! That's a bit of a relief...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Thats awesome news...congrats .


----------



## Aussie 2017

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congratulations???


----------



## USI

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congrats my friend! What time of the day did you receive the email?


----------



## hsrajpal

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!




Congrats dear... atlast someone is there in expat to recieve grant... hoping for positive flow in coming days...


----------



## DRV22

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congrats!!!


----------



## AA007

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congrats


----------



## Brane

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!



Hats off to your patience!!! Congratulations. All the very best!!


----------



## AIMS17

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congratulations !! All the best for the next step


----------



## ctselvan

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!




Great! Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajnath27

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Great Congratulations !!! In the mean Time from 10th Feb 2016 until you were Granted the Visa on 6th July 2017 did you get any Emp Verification calls or any Calls from the AHC ?

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## vikaschandra

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


congratulations mate


----------



## andreyx108b

Good luck this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

DIBP had scheduled some updates on the portal over the weekend right? Anybody noticed any changes?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Dear all,
Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June. 
Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that. 
Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.

First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then. 

Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here. 

Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process. 

My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).



ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65 
EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
NSW approval : 7th November 2016
Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
Grant Received : 15th June 2017


----------



## sghx700_rgb

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017


Congrats brother!


----------



## hsrajpal

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> 
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> 
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> 
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> 
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> 
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> 
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> 
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> 
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> 
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> 
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017




Congrats dear.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017


Congratulations!! And Best of luck..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017


Congratulations bro!
I wish I could just ignore my email inbox like you 😀😀

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Thank you so much all of you.


----------



## Monise

Age changed from 50 to 45. Numerous changes on occupations list.


----------



## USI

This silence is very boring! Why DIBP? Why?? :S


----------



## offto

This lull is killing me...Wonder what are they doing..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Processing cases... but slowly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

andreyx108b said:


> Processing cases... but slowly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes very slow


----------



## rvd

Congratulations and All the very best for further endeavors.



bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017


----------



## Shailz

*congrats*



bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017



Many congratulations for your grant. This group is desperately looking for a few more... 
May everyone waiting get the news soon


----------



## alali

Hi folks
Can exp. advice me I have lodged my visa since 02/2017 and my status is under progress my qu. is I have traveled for 15 days vacation to other country do I need to update the DIB on my immiaccount for this travel or it is not required
Thanks in advance


----------



## USI

alali said:


> Hi folks
> Can exp. advice me I have lodged my visa since 02/2017 and my status is under progress my qu. is I have traveled for 15 days vacation to other country do I need to update the DIB on my immiaccount for this travel or it is not required
> Thanks in advance


Yes, you should mention that in Form 80.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017


Congratulations Bharat!


----------



## bhavesh_gala

visa190qld said:


> Finally i got golden Email yesterday. Thank you every one to share knowledge and thank you Expat forum Team for providing nice platform. Thank you all who told me "be patience" ... Cheers !!


Congratulations mate, really a long wait! however its paid off....


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

bhavesh_gala said:


> Congratulations Bharat!




Thank you mate.


----------



## ManiSG

andreyx108b said:


> Processing cases... but slowly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its the slowest first ten days of any month what I see from Immitracker.
Do you think due to the recent global events DIBP now doing more checks then before as the direct quick grants during last few months have fallen


----------



## commie_rick

Anyone received grant ?


----------



## andreyx108b

ManiSG said:


> Its the slowest first ten days of any month what I see from Immitracker.
> Do you think due to the recent global events DIBP now doing more checks then before as the direct quick grants during last few months have fallen


I personally see as it is new policy - processing time will be longer.


----------



## offto

andreyx108b said:


> I personally see as it is new policy - processing time will be longer.


Whatever it is, certainly making our prospects bleak..

Forum members from onshore - howz the scene looking over there? What's the word on the street about immigration, jobs etc?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

andreyx108b said:


> I personally see as it is new policy - processing time will be longer.




But there should be a limit to this processing time....14.5 months have gone for us and no sign of grant till now...we are getting standard replies for follow up calls and emails even after this much long wait....expected them to speed up from July but this year is much slower than the previous year...looks like for them June hasn't ended yet in terms of no. of grants...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

offto said:


> Whatever it is, certainly making our prospects bleak..
> 
> Forum members from onshore - howz the scene looking over there? What's the word on the street about immigration, jobs etc?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Well, i think there is a shortages in many fields, so... without streamlined immigration it will be hard.


----------



## USI

Riyane said:


> But there should be a limit to this processing time....14.5 months have gone for us and no sign of grant till now...we are getting standard replies for follow up calls and emails even after this much long wait....expected them to speed up from July but this year is much slower than the previous year...looks like for them June hasn't ended yet in terms of no. of grants...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with you man! I am guessing there will be some grants starting Thursday or Friday. A gut feeling!


----------



## andreyx108b

USI said:


> Totally agree with you man! I am guessing there will be some grants starting Thursday or Friday. A gut feeling!


today is a kind of a record 3 grants so far!


----------



## sursrk

andreyx108b said:


> today is a kind of a record 3 grants so far!


R they all of 189 onshore folks? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

1 offshore


----------



## sursrk

andreyx108b said:


> 1 offshore


It seems something has just started though without at right space. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imon

saurabhnain said:


> I submitted EOI for NSW State Nomination with (55+5) 60 points as Electrical Engineer. Can anyone tell me how much time does it take to get invitation from NSW.


Hi Saurabh,

can you please update us with ur current status? Or, anyone in this thread would like to enlighten us about the time frame of granting 190 NSW as an electrical engineer with (55+5 SS) points?

regards


----------



## USI

andreyx108b said:


> today is a kind of a record 3 grants so far!


Hahah.. what a news! You always bring us some good news Andrey! Hopeful to see more and more grants coming in.


----------



## USI

I really wonder what time of the day IST do we receive grant emails. Anyone please?


----------



## hari_it_ram

USI said:


> I really wonder what time of the day IST do we receive grant emails. Anyone please?




When it comes to IST,

Any time from 4.30AM to 11.30AM.

However, my manager got around 2.30 PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## BulletAK

hari_it_ram said:


> When it comes to IST,
> 
> Any time from 4.30AM to 11.30AM.
> 
> However, my manager got around 2.30 PM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Many times, emails are sent for queue and they are automatically sent on EOD (End of Day) by the system that clears up the queue. Technical people may understand this term.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Agree.

Infact heard that all the applicants who got the delay email have been pushed to the queue to finalise the application.




BulletAK said:


> Many times, emails are sent for queue and they are automatically sent on EOD (End of Day) by the system that clears up the queue. Technical people may understand this term.


----------



## andreyx108b

hari_it_ram said:


> Agree.
> 
> Infact heard that all the applicants who got the delay email have been pushed to the queue to finalise the application.


i agree with that bro.


----------



## BulletAK

hari_it_ram said:


> Agree.
> 
> Infact heard that all the applicants who got the delay email have been pushed to the queue to finalise the application.


True.


----------



## offto

hari_it_ram said:


> Agree.
> 
> Infact heard that all the applicants who got the delay email have been pushed to the queue to finalise the application.


Wow really? And what would happen to the ones who didn't receive a delay mail?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Its not that grants are too far for those who haven't got the delay email. I dont think DIBP will send anymore delay email as we already into new program year. (July 3rd is one exception  )

From here the grants may flow then and there as application nears the completion stage or when its ready for grant. 

Queuing system (esp for delay emails) are configured to send the grants once the ceiling has been opened for new program year. It makes sense to put it in a queue and process it rather than going back and work on those cases individually. 

When the queue will be addressed or processed is something only experts can answer 

All the best.



offto said:


> Wow really? And what would happen to the ones who didn't receive a delay mail?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Hope you wont feel frustrated with the same repeated question , any idea when the queue will be processed ? 



andreyx108b said:


> i agree with that bro.


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Wow really? And what would happen to the ones who didn't receive a delay mail?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I too feel and assume the same: Delay email means applications will be in final stage.

At the same time those who didn't receive the delay mail need not to worry, I guess.
Yesterday one guy posted that his grant was given on 15th June and he did not receive any email for the grant.
EDIT: Reason may be due to their system maintenance so difficult to predict for individual applications unless we receive the grant.

Happy to see few grants and more to come.


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

rvd said:


> I too feel and assume the same: Delay email means applications will be in final stage.
> 
> At the same time those who didn't receive the delay mail need not to worry, I guess.
> Yesterday one guy posted that his grant was given on 15th June and he did not receive any email for the grant.
> EDIT: Reason may be due to their system maintenance so difficult to predict for individual applications unless we receive the grant.
> 
> Happy to see few grants and more to come.


That guy would be me I think?
I said I missed the mail. It was in my inbox. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

If you are referring to bharat.rameshwar, I think he got the delay email.



rvd said:


> I too feel and assume the same: Delay email means applications will be in final stage.
> 
> At the same time those who didn't receive the delay mail need not to worry, I guess.
> Yesterday one guy posted that his grant was given on 15th June and he did not receive any email for the grant.
> EDIT: Reason may be due to their system maintenance so difficult to predict for individual applications unless we receive the grant.
> 
> Happy to see few grants and more to come.


----------



## rvd

bharat.rameshwar said:


> That guy would be me I think?
> I said I missed the mail. It was in my inbox.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Yes you are correct. Sorry I misread your post. Thanks for the clarification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> If you are referring to bharat.rameshwar, I think he got the delay email.




Yes I referred him by misread his post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

Seems like nothing today either 😞😖

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Quoted andreyx108b's post from *** 189 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***
Yesterday seems better day after a while. But nothing today except one in 189.



andreyx108b said:


> Busy day (relatively to other days) yesterday,
> 
> 8 grants have been reported.
> 
> 7 SC189
> 1 SC190







offto said:


> Seems like nothing today either &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56854;
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

Today, 2 grants reported yet😀.. NSW & SA...we want more👨*👨*👦*👦

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

why no grants to 190 developer programmers?


----------



## USI

2 grants for 190 today. There are but hardly any.


----------



## Rohit R

Patience is the key Paaji !! We both are in same boat !!  



ausguy11 said:


> why no grants to 190 developer programmers?


----------



## ausguy11

HeY Rohit... why so many co contacts???


[

QUOTE=Rohit R;12820458]Patience is the key Paaji !! We both are in same boat !! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rohit R

Due to wife's pregnancy !! CO asked for medicals, baby documents and baby addition into the application in all these contacts.



ausguy11 said:


> HeY Rohit... why so many co contacts???
> 
> 
> [
> 
> QUOTE=Rohit R;12820458]Patience is the key Paaji !! We both are in same boat !!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,
*I am going lodge my visa in mid August . I want to confirm best possible documents which will reduce any chances of issues due to negative or neutral employer verification. *
I am having following documents:-
1) Tax return and form 16 for three years out of 5. For two years my income was not taxable and also i didn't that it will benefit in future.
2) Bank statement for full employment.
3) EPF record for full employment.
4) Salary slips for full employment.
5) RNR letter from my main employer-ABC .( I want to confirm that I work for a MNC through a home based manpower supplier and subcontractor who dnt have any office, website, official id's etc.), but he is registered with all government firms.
6) RNR letter from manager of client- XYZ LTD. ( the company which I work for through my contractor). This letter is not verified by HR of client, but my manager has powers to sign on company official letter pad as he is a resident engineer, but dont know during verification whether his HR will confirm about me or not.
7) Reference letter from two fellows mates on plain paper with their ID cards, from different company(MAIN CLIENT - 0001 LTD) but working on same project. Letter states " I am working with him on this project since XXX". Actually they are from Primary client (main client).

Anything else i left???

To remove confusion please note that I get payed from ABC COMPANY and working for XYZ. LTD and XYZ is working at SITE OF 0001LTD.

*From above which documents shall I remove, manipulate or add. I dnt want nightmares for employee verification?*
Also, my whole experience (5 years) is in single organisation.
*I have fear and confusion due to following reasons =*
1. As my employer doesn't have enough infrastructure, hence he doesn't exist on cyber world. So, proving his existence is a big task. But I have all his registration certificates. 
2. RNR letter from client manager may risk refusal from his hr as DIBP may directly contact his head office and they might refuse to cooperate. 


Any type of help will be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## sursrk

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> *I am going lodge my visa in mid August . I want to confirm best possible documents which will reduce any chances of issues due to negative or neutral employer verification. *
> I am having following documents:-
> 1) Tax return and form 16 for three years out of 5. For two years my income was not taxable and also i didn't that it will benefit in future.
> 2) Bank statement for full employment.
> 3) EPF record for full employment.
> 4) Salary slips for full employment.
> 5) RNR letter from my main employer-ABC .( I want to confirm that I work for a MNC through a home based manpower supplier and subcontractor who dnt have any office, website, official id's etc.), but he is registered with all government firms.
> 6) RNR letter from manager of client- XYZ LTD. ( the company which I work for through my contractor). This letter is not verified by HR of client, but my manager has powers to sign on company official letter pad as he is a resident engineer, but dont know during verification whether his HR will confirm about me or not.
> 7) Reference letter from two fellows mates on plain paper with their ID cards, from different company(MAIN CLIENT - 0001 LTD) but working on same project. Letter states " I am working with him on this project since XXX". Actually they are from Primary client (main client).
> 
> Anything else i left???
> 
> To remove confusion please note that I get payed from ABC COMPANY and working for XYZ. LTD and XYZ is working at SITE OF 0001LTD.
> 
> *From above which documents shall I remove, manipulate or add. I dnt want nightmares for employee verification?*
> Also, my whole experience (5 years) is in single organisation.
> *I have fear and confusion due to following reasons =*
> 1. As my employer doesn't have enough infrastructure, hence he doesn't exist on cyber world. So, proving his existence is a big task. But I have all his registration certificates.
> 2. RNR letter from client manager may risk refusal from his hr as DIBP may directly contact his head office and they might refuse to cooperate.
> 
> 
> Any type of help will be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


It's huge post bro. U are welcome. May be I'm the first one to realize that   

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan

Rohit R said:


> Due to wife's pregnancy !! CO asked for medicals, baby documents and baby addition into the application in all these contacts.


[/QUOTE]

Hi Rohit R, 

From you status, i noticed that you have received NSW invitation on 30/09/2016 and again you have received NSW nomination on 12/10/2016. Your visa was lodged on 02/12/2016. Can you advise what is the different between invitation and nomination that you received?


----------



## sursrk

It seems no grant reported for today yet😱😱

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

sursrk said:


> It seems no grant reported for today yet😱😱
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


One 189 grant reported, i think they are giving grants to those cases which
Were pending for long.


----------



## sursrk

Qasimkhan said:


> One 189 grant reported, i think they are giving grants to those cases which
> Were pending for long.


Indeed, bro!!


----------



## sursrk

andreyx108b said:


> Can he courier it ti Swedish address? Someone he knows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey, bro... He has already managed the issue. Thanks for your help, indeed  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.

Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.


----------



## Sandyimmi

Special thanks to Salman, anderyx, gaudit24, pranav1984 for your support.


----------



## USI

hari_it_ram said:


> When it comes to IST,
> 
> Any time from 4.30AM to 11.30AM.
> 
> However, my manager got around 2.30 PM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Cool. Thanks man!


----------



## ctselvan

Congrats! Can you please post your ANZSCO and timeline if possible ?



Sandyimmi said:


> Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.
> 
> Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.


----------



## EthanHan

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.
> 
> Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.



Congrats... What a great news....


----------



## Mitul Patel

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.
> 
> Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.


Many many congratulations sandy...
So happy for u...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.
> 
> Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.


Wow great news! Congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.
> 
> Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.


Congratulations mate. Very happy for you. Wishing you all the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

I was looking at immi tracker. Last year the month of July witnessed 75 grants for sub class 190. But this year, till today the count is 5.
Why such a big variation in trend? Is this a reason to worry or things would pick up soon?


----------



## Aussie 2017

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.
> 
> Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.


Congratulations. What's IED?


----------



## USI

Shailz said:


> I was looking at immi tracker. Last year the month of July witnessed 75 grants for sub class 190. But this year, till today the count is 5.
> Why such a big variation in trend? Is this a reason to worry or things would pick up soon?


Will pick up my friend. DIBP cannot fill in the gaps in requirement of skilled professional if they continue to go at this pace.


----------



## andreyx108b

USI said:


> Will pick up my friend. DIBP cannot fill in the gaps in requirement of skilled professional if they continue to go at this pace.




I dont see it picking up, i see it as a new reality, processing will be 6-12 months.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

andreyx108b said:


> I dont see it picking up, i see it as a new reality, processing will be 6-12 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I too have the same feeling even though would hate to admit it.

What makes me think hard is what is causing this delay?
Were they lenient with grant in the past? 
Are they verifying every piece of information provided or not provided?

There must be reasons for sure which has not yet been made public. Otherwise, how would one explain delays in issuing grants off lately? Staffing issues, over burdened with work & quota is all talks. Australia can very well handle these concerns as they are not new to immigration system.


----------



## USI

andreyx108b said:


> I dont see it picking up, i see it as a new reality, processing will be 6-12 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my perception it has to pickup otherwise how will the meet the yearly requirement? Even f they take 6-12 months, grants should keep flowing because we have enough and more people waiting for 6 months and more. On the other hand more and more people are getting invited to apply for visa. They have to process the existing applications to handle the fresh stack of applications. :bump2: Just my take on the current scene!


----------



## offto

shets said:


> I too have the same feeling even though would hate to admit it.
> 
> What makes me think hard is what is causing this delay?
> Were they lenient with grant in the past?
> Are they verifying every piece of information provided or not provided?
> 
> There must be reasons for sure which has not yet been made public. Otherwise, how would one explain delays in issuing grants off lately? Staffing issues, over burdened with work & quota is all talks. Australia can very well handle these concerns as they are not new to immigration system.


I think we can attribute the delay to the hysteria created by the Trump effect..affecting both applicants and governments..Classic example is scrapping of 457 and tightening citizenship rules...i feel coming times will be lot more worrisome...The startup scene should pick up in Australia for things to improve


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

USI said:


> In my perception it has to pickup otherwise how will the meet the yearly requirement? Even f they take 6-12 months, grants should keep flowing because we have enough and more people waiting for 6 months and more. On the other hand more and more people are getting invited to apply for visa. They have to process the existing applications to handle the fresh stack of applications. :bump2: Just my take on the current scene!


January 2017 has been processed by about 70%, February about 50%, there are of course some applicants who are waiting within current processing SLAs, but it reflects in 2-3 grants per day... 

Lets see how it goes.


----------



## USI

andreyx108b said:


> January 2017 has been processed by about 70%, February about 50%, there are of course some applicants who are waiting within current processing SLAs, but it reflects in 2-3 grants per day...
> 
> Lets see how it goes.


You know better Andrey! Unfortunately, I'm on the other side of 50% February. . I'm just counting on days, weeks. How much ever I try to forget about the grant, I'm not able to. I know most of us waiting are going through this. :yield:


----------



## shets

offto said:


> I think we can attribute the delay to the hysteria created by the Trump effect..affecting both applicants and governments..Classic example is scrapping of 457 and tightening citizenship rules...i feel coming times will be lot more worrisome...The startup scene should pick up in Australia for things to improve
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




I can't believe even in the current set-up of world order, countries still closely watch & follow what UK & USA does. Trump did have an affect on the whole immigration thing!
No doubt in that..West and America in particular in all of history pushed for globalisation.
While Asian countries are catching up & providing cheaper alternatives, Trump coined the word "America first". Oddly, around while reviewing 457 & Oz citizenship rules, Turnbull comes up with "Australians first". No new ideas here!

I guess due to terrorism threats, the day won't be far when countries would either shut immigration or make the processes altogether tougher & time-consuming. More on the lines of American green-card..

Wish that does not happen. Many deserving aspirants may miss out..


----------



## andreyx108b

USI said:


> You know better Andrey! Unfortunately, I'm on the other side of 50% February. . I'm just counting on days, weeks. How much ever I try to forget about the grant, I'm not able to. I know most of us waiting are going through this. :yield:


I understand, i know how hard it is, living in this suspended condition, when you can't make any normal decision as you are waiting for grant to come...  I wish everyone will get it soon. I was waiting for July to come through... but my expectations were wrong.


----------



## shets

USI said:


> You know better Andrey! Unfortunately, I'm on the other side of 50% February. . I'm just counting on days, weeks. How much ever I try to forget about the grant, I'm not able to. I know most of us waiting are going through this. :yield:




The thing is the process to OZ migration is not easy. The requirements to prove eligibility is very difficult. The process for some to reach here itself takes anywhere from a precious 1 year to anyone's guess. The process is expensive as well. To top it, hope makes it twice as hard.

Everyone is in the same boat. The real struggle will start when one actually starts a new life in OZ. Patience is the only key perhaps only option.


----------



## offto

andreyx108b said:


> I understand, i know how hard it is, living in this suspended condition, when you can't make any normal decision as you are waiting for grant to come...  I wish everyone will get it soon. I was waiting for July to come through... but my expectations were wrong.


Yeah man...Much of my time has gone in waiting..Can't plan on investments, schooling for kids, holidays, switch company etc..
It might sound mundane to everyone so excuse me pls but it's the moment of truth

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandyimmi

offto said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, i know how hard it is, living in this suspended condition, when you can't make any normal decision as you are waiting for grant to come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish everyone will get it soon. I was waiting for July to come through... but my expectations were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man...Much of my time has gone in waiting..Can't plan on investments, schooling for kids, holidays, switch company etc..
> It might sound mundane to everyone so excuse me pls but it's the moment of truth
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Can very well relate to you. You ll get it soon buddy.


----------



## shets

offto said:


> Yeah man...Much of my time has gone in waiting..Can't plan on investments, schooling for kids, holidays, switch company etc..
> It might sound mundane to everyone so excuse me pls but it's the moment of truth
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Can't agree more with you guys! A lot of our future plans are forced to be put on the back burner..


----------



## USI

andreyx108b said:


> I understand, i know how hard it is, living in this suspended condition, when you can't make any normal decision as you are waiting for grant to come...  I wish everyone will get it soon. I was waiting for July to come through... but my expectations were wrong.


Thanks a lot my friend!


----------



## TejiJas

offto said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand, i know how hard it is, living in this suspended condition, when you can't make any normal decision as you are waiting for grant to come...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish everyone will get it soon. I was waiting for July to come through... but my expectations were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man...Much of my time has gone in waiting..Can't plan on investments, schooling for kids, holidays, switch company etc..
> It might sound mundane to everyone so excuse me pls but it's the moment of truth
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same here mate. Everything is on hold.. in my case the applicarion process started 3 years ago and still.. there is suspense.. every year we think this will be the last schooling semester for the kid, shouldnt invest in MF yet, not pushing for that job change as harder.. so many things have paused in waiting.. the call from AHC gave hope.. but its been more than a month since that call too.. God only knows whats happening


----------



## rvd

Sandyimmi said:


> Hi guys. For those who are not on immitracker. I received grant yesterday 13 July 2017. Same is available in immitracker in case name VIP. SC 190 Lodged 16 June 2016. CO contact 12th July for form 80 and 1221,submitted same day. No employment verification i am aware of. No PCC renewal asked.
> 
> Thank you everyone for support in this long journey.


Congratulations..


----------



## commie_rick

offto said:


> Yeah man...Much of my time has gone in waiting..Can't plan on investments, schooling for kids, holidays, switch company etc..
> It might sound mundane to everyone so excuse me pls but it's the moment of truth
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Agree , I've had a few job opportunities but I turned them down as I wanna stay on in case ahc calls my company for employment verification. It's not disallowed to switched while waiting for a grant but staying in current employment might be more advantageous as hr or my boss will inform me of employment verification


----------



## DRV22

Hi All,

Please help / suggest,

I've a new twist in my case,

I submitted the form 815 on 05/21/2017 and expected the grant and to my surprise I had another information requested contact from a new CO

I've been told to redo the medicals for my wife stating that the earlier one has expired.

My question will she be required to do the sputum test also once again !! ( it consumes 3 months)

I've also been asked for PCC for myself and my wife ( same reason - exp).

I'm really unhappy as the delay was from their end and we are being ill treated like this.

Please share your comments and reconfirm the procedure for medicals. Expecting your valuable inputs.


----------



## shets

DRV22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help / suggest,
> 
> I've a new twist in my case,
> 
> I submitted the form 815 on 05/21/2017 and expected the grant and to my surprise I had another information requested contact from a new CO
> 
> I've been told to redo the medicals for my wife stating that the earlier one has expired.
> 
> My question will she be required to do the sputum test also once again !! ( it consumes 3 months)
> 
> I've also been asked for PCC for myself and my wife ( same reason - exp).
> 
> I'm really unhappy as the delay was from their end and we are being ill treated like this.
> 
> Please share your comments and reconfirm the procedure for medicals. Expecting your valuable inputs.



Mate,

No option other than redoing the tests as prescribed by your CO. Also, no point on analysing who was at fault. Hopefully, upon timely submission there would be no further requests for any other documentation not previously covered. CO's change internally as part of their system.


----------



## DRV22

shets said:


> Mate,
> 
> No option other than redoing the tests as prescribed by your CO. Also, no point on analysing who was at fault. Hopefully, upon timely submission there would be no further requests for any other documentation not previously covered. CO's change internally as part of their system.


Thank you for your quick response !!


----------



## rohit_123

Hi,

I have applied for 190 Visa/Vic on 07th May 2017 for me and my spouse from Australia (Onshore) and since then waiting for the grant.

My question is if my spouse travels to her home country while the visa is in process, then does she need to come again to Australia for the visa validation if the visa is granted (just like offshore applicants do) while she is outside Australia or she doesn't need to as her identity is already validated during her current stay in Australia.


----------



## Diligence

rohit_123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa/Vic on 07th May 2017 for me and my spouse from Australia (Onshore) and since then waiting for the grant.
> 
> My question is if my spouse travels to her home country while the visa is in process, then does she need to come again to Australia for the visa validation if the visa is granted (just like offshore applicants do) while she is outside Australia or she doesn't need to as her identity is already validated during her current stay in Australia.


She needs to come to Australia to validate her visa after the grant.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_123

Thanks for the reply mate!!
Any idea on how much time would be given to her for visa validation?


----------



## Diligence

rohit_123 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate!!
> Any idea on how much time would be given to her for visa validation?


Normally 9 months to 12 months are given.Normally within one year of ur medicals.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

Hi Guys,
This forum is very informative ans substantial in terms of advises. i decided to write here i hope you guys can enlighten me. couple of days ago my good agent has submitted an EOI to NSW and queensland, occupation 312111 - Architectural draftsman with 65 points on my tab. from what i know, NSW and queensland are close for visa 190 as of now. ( a visa i am hoping to get) any idea guys how frequent these states are opening for my occupation? i feel like my chances are getting slimmer. but a read alot of forums here and somehow it put me to ease by getting a bit of information here. hope to hear from you, thanks alot!!


----------



## andreyx108b

rohit_123 said:


> Thanks for the reply mate!!
> Any idea on how much time would be given to her for visa validation?




IED depends on your pcc or meds, whichever expires first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

rodtanjr said:


> Hi Guys,
> This forum is very informative ans substantial in terms of advises. i decided to write here i hope you guys can enlighten me. couple of days ago my good agent has submitted an EOI to NSW and queensland, occupation 312111 - Architectural draftsman with 65 points on my tab. from what i know, NSW and queensland are close for visa 190 as of now. ( a visa i am hoping to get) any idea guys how frequent these states are opening for my occupation? i feel like my chances are getting slimmer. but a read alot of forums here and somehow it put me to ease by getting a bit of information here. hope to hear from you, thanks alot!!



These states will be given out invitations for the new program year. Did you mean they are not giving out invitations for your occupation?


----------



## rohit_123

andreyx108b said:


> IED depends on your pcc or meds, whichever expires first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!
the PCC and meds are expiring in dec'17 and let's assume if the grant comes in Nov'17 then only 1 month of time would be there for validation, is my understanding correct?


----------



## rodtanjr

commie_rick said:


> These states will be given out invitations for the new program year. Did you mean they are not giving out invitations for your occupation?


hi,

what i mean is, how often do they open their state for my said occupation. right now we submitted to NSW but visa 190 is closed. we also submitted to queensland but 190 is also closed though 489 is open. but im not so keen of getting this 489.


----------



## commie_rick

rodtanjr said:


> hi,
> 
> what i mean is, how often do they open their state for my said occupation. right now we submitted to NSW but visa 190 is closed. we also submitted to queensland but 190 is also closed though 489 is open. but im not so keen of getting this 489.


190 for nsw is closed for 2016/2017. 2017/2018 is opening in this month . Unfortunately state sponsorship doesn't publish monthly updates on the number of invitations and neither is there a fixed frequency of invitations


----------



## offto

Anybody noticed any grants today?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr

commie_rick said:


> 190 for nsw is closed for 2016/2017. 2017/2018 is opening in this month . Unfortunately state sponsorship doesn't publish monthly updates on the number of invitations and neither is there a fixed frequency of invitations


I see. seems like there is nothing really i can do but to wait. its like putting all my cards on the table and see whether they will invite me or not for 190?

i never thought waiting for a positive result of EOI is a pain in the ass.

thanks alot man.


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Anybody noticed any grants today?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Many expected RAIN OF GRANTS from second week of July but the silence from DIBP continues; however we are only in the first day of the said week.

Let's wait for DIBP to break the silence.


----------



## offto

rvd said:


> Many expected RAIN OF GRANTS from second week of July but the silence from DIBP continues; however we are only in the first day of the said week.
> 
> Let's wait for DIBP to break the silence.


Rvd thought you got your grant already...Sorry somehow can't view the signatures

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Rvd thought you got your grant already...Sorry somehow can't view the signatures
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Code: 261312
Vict Invite: 12-Dec-2016
Self and Spouse PCC : 09-Jan-2016 and 16-Jan-2016
Visa Lodge: 11-Jan-2017
Medical done for all 3: 17-Jan-2017
Medical completed(All): 26-Jan-2017
Status: Received


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Rvd thought you got your grant already...Sorry somehow can't view the signatures
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Recent grant notifications were from many 2016 applicants. Soon we will see your grant notification as well.


----------



## offto

rvd said:


> Recent grant notifications were from many 2016 applicants. Soon we will see your grant notification as well.


Thank you for your wishes..means lot

Wish you a speedy grant too..

And ofcourse all others who are eagerly waiting for the next big leap!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Thank you for your wishes..means lot
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant too..
> 
> And ofcourse all others who are eagerly waiting for the next big leap!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thank you too. Hope to see all our grants soon. 

Also waiting for the DIBP's new processing times.


----------



## commie_rick

rodtanjr said:


> I see. seems like there is nothing really i can do but to wait. its like putting all my cards on the table and see whether they will invite me or not for 190?
> 
> i never thought waiting for a positive result of EOI is a pain in the ass.
> 
> thanks alot man.


I know how you feel . My EOI was originally lodged in march 2016 . But due to low EOI points and high cut off points , I redo my English exam 3 times to achieve higher points.70+5


----------



## commie_rick

rvd said:


> Many expected RAIN OF GRANTS from second week of July but the silence from DIBP continues; however we are only in the first day of the said week.
> 
> Let's wait for DIBP to break the silence.


That's right . It's only the beginning of a new financial year


----------



## commie_rick

rvd said:


> Recent grant notifications were from many 2016 applicants. Soon we will see your grant notification as well.


Yes Dibp needs to clear 2016 applicants first


----------



## jtsl9

rodtanjr said:


> I see. seems like there is nothing really i can do but to wait. its like putting all my cards on the table and see whether they will invite me or not for 190?
> 
> i never thought waiting for a positive result of EOI is a pain in the ass.
> 
> thanks alot man.





commie_rick said:


> I know how you feel . My EOI was originally lodged in march 2016 . But due to low EOI points and high cut off points , I redo my English exam 3 times to achieve higher points.70+5


I truly understand your feeling. I was stuck at EOI stage for 2.5 years. Hang in there and hopefully the invite will come real soon


----------



## rvd

Today there are two new grant notifications from the 2015 applicants. This shows DIBP is clearing the old cases, which were in the final stage of processing. 

Very big positive sign for the waiting applications over a longer period.


----------



## USI

rvd said:


> Today there are two new grant notifications from the 2015 applicants. This shows DIBP is clearing the old cases, which were in the final stage of processing.
> 
> Very big positive sign for the waiting applications over a longer period.


Yeah! After all the waiting, they deserve to be processed on priority.


----------



## rvd

USI said:


> Yeah! After all the waiting, they deserve to be processed on priority.


Truly deserved and their patience has to be appreciated.


----------



## Sandyimmi

rvd said:


> Today there are two new grant notifications from the 2015 applicants. This shows DIBP is clearing the old cases, which were in the final stage of processing.
> 
> Very big positive sign for the waiting applications over a longer period.


2015 applicant? Who?


----------



## Shailz

rvd said:


> Today there are two new grant notifications from the 2015 applicants. This shows DIBP is clearing the old cases, which were in the final stage of processing.
> 
> Very big positive sign for the waiting applications over a longer period.


Finally...really feel good for those who got it...
Good luck to all those waiting for long times....


----------



## johnrooney

Hi,
i am new to this forum and i just got done with my masters in IT. I am going to apply for 190 and i have the following concerns:
1) i got to assess my wo


----------



## johnrooney

Hi,
i am new to this forum and i just got done with my masters in IT. I am going to apply for 190 and i have the following concern:
1) i got to assess my work experience with ACS, however i do not have my salary slips with me and the company is reluctant to generate again. Is it ok if i dont submit my salary slip to ACS ?


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thats great. Case available in tracker or EF? If so possible to share the link (incase if its EF)



rvd said:


> Today there are two new grant notifications from the 2015 applicants. This shows DIBP is clearing the old cases, which were in the final stage of processing.
> 
> Very big positive sign for the waiting applications over a longer period.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats great. Case available in tracker or EF? If so possible to share the link (incase if its EF)


It is from EF, the below are the links:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2382.html#post12842650

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3155.html#post12842514


----------



## Sammani

rvd said:


> It is from EF, the below are the links:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2382.html#post12842650
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3155.html#post12842514



he says that the grant was in Feb 2017... isn't he?


----------



## rvd

rvd said:


> It is from EF, the below are the links:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2015-gang-2382.html#post12842650
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-visa-lodge-2016-gang-3155.html#post12842514





Sammani said:


> he says that the grant was in Feb 2017... isn't he?



Yes, the second one is from Feb 2016, initially when I see the 530 days I thought it could be from 2015 since I could not believe that we are at the end of 7th month in 2017, where many of the know members are still waiting from 2016 and beginning of 2017.

On the other hand waiting as a group gives positive hope since I believe that I may also receive the grant when the contemporary applicants get their grants. I never check the immi account first in the morning (at least on working days). I open the expat forum to check any grant notifications if any then I will check my immi account with some positive expectation otherwise also I will check the immi account with no hope.

Today going to check the immi account with no expectations as no grant notifications seen across.

Cheers


----------



## Himadri

Does the Point Score (75) will make any difference in the way a Case is looked at by CO? 



Cheers,
H


----------



## rvd

Himadri said:


> Does the Point Score (75) will make any difference in the way a Case is looked at by CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> H


It seems NO


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Does the Point Score (75) will make any difference in the way a Case is looked at by CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> H


Not at all. Points matter till getting an invitation.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Thats great. Case available in tracker or EF? If so possible to share the link (incase if its EF)


Hi Hari,

Can you able to see the delay email on your immiaccount also? 

Thanks


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you able to see the delay email on your immiaccount also?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




No. It was not there. Just an email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> No. It was not there. Just an email.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## joshijaanvi

It's 18th now and they haven't updated the processing time yet!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Hey,

Just got to see that you had AHC call on Feb 14, 2017, how it went? did they reached out to your employers` as well? any idea why such long delay post AHC call?



rvd said:


> Okay. Thanks.


----------



## shets

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just got to see that you had AHC call on Feb 14, 2017, how it went? did they reached out to your employers` as well? any idea why such long delay post AHC call?





What's the thing with employment verification calls? I guess it has become more frequent, perhaps they are doing it for all..


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just got to see that you had AHC call on Feb 14, 2017, how it went? did they reached out to your employers` as well? any idea why such long delay post AHC call?


It is bit long story hope you all won't get bored.

AHC was call made to my colleague/immediate senior who signed my reference letter 
(later submitted two SDs).
Just to recollect and it may useful for some applicants as well so that they don't do the mistake I did.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-986.html#post11829929

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-989.html#post11831705


A lady from DUBAI AHC called the said colleague to verify the content of the reference letter. According to my colleague everything went well with the call but at the end of the conversation she asked whether the reference letter in the letter head is with HR. My colleague got scared and told YES.

When I know this I really got scared and I had a sleepless night because it will become problem for me and my colleague. The very next day morning I called to Dubai AHC and requested the customer service agent to connect with the same lady(luckily my colleague noted her name). 

I explained her the whole story but she asked why your colleague said yes. I told her he was nervous at the time. I requested to her check my SDs, which was submitted lately. I also requested her that she can check with my employer but without mentioning the earlier reference letter(on letter head).

She confirmed that they received SDs and informed that she got the required information from the colleague, now it is CO decision to proceed further with employer verification or not. All this was happened on 15-Feb-2017.

Till today I could not able to get the letter from HR. I think this two are the main reason for my case is getting delayed because people who got their verification calls during that time most got their grants. 

Aus1984 was in similar situation and even DIBP reached his HR. Later he could convince his management and submitted letter from HR. He got his grant couple of months ago. 

However, later in April I spoke to the same AHC lady to inform that I could provide more information if she had any problem in communicating with my employers. This time also she said everything is fine and I asked her can I consider that my employment verification is positive she said yes. 

Still there is no result and I don't know whether they put me into endless wait category.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks a lot for drafting this long response. I am really glad that your employment verification is fine. Did you tried to reach DIBP with current status?




rvd said:


> It is bit long story hope you all won't get bored.
> 
> AHC was call made to my colleague/immediate senior who signed my reference letter
> (later submitted two SDs).
> Just to recollect and it may useful for some applicants as well so that they don't do the mistake I did.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-986.html#post11829929
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-989.html#post11831705
> 
> 
> A lady from DUBAI AHC called the said colleague to verify the content of the reference letter. According to my colleague everything went well with the call but at the end of the conversation she asked whether the reference letter in the letter head is with HR. My colleague got scared and told YES.
> 
> When I know this I really got scared and I had a sleepless night because it will become problem for me and my colleague. The very next day morning I called to Dubai AHC and requested the customer service agent to connect with the same lady(luckily my colleague noted her name).
> 
> I explained her the whole story but she asked why your colleague said yes. I told her he was nervous at the time. I requested to her check my SDs, which was submitted lately. I also requested her that she can check with my employer but without mentioning the earlier reference letter(on letter head).
> 
> She confirmed that they received SDs and informed that she got the required information from the colleague, now it is CO decision to proceed further with employer verification or not. All this was happened on 15-Feb-2017.
> 
> Till today I could not able to get the letter from HR. I think this two are the main reason for my case is getting delayed because people who got their verification calls during that time most got their grants.
> 
> Aus1984 was in similar situation and even DIBP reached his HR. Later he could convince his management and submitted letter from HR. He got his grant couple of months ago.
> 
> However, later in April I spoke to the same AHC lady to inform that I could provide more information if she had any problem in communicating with my employers. This time also she said everything is fine and I asked her can I consider that my employment verification is positive she said yes.
> 
> Still there is no result and I don't know whether they put me into endless wait category.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram

shets said:


> What's the thing with employment verification calls? I guess it has become more frequent, perhaps they are doing it for all..




Definitely not all, lots and lots cases are direct grant with no verification at all. I would say based on "luck"  may be someone who have more knowledge can pick the real reason for verification. 

Note - I gave RNR in company letter for both my employment claims. I provide all the key documents for an employment. Starting from paysnap to Tax return, still ended up in AhC call.

It totally depends on your CO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot for drafting this long response. I am really glad that your employment verification is fine. Did you tried to reach DIBP with current status?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


I am thinking for a while now to contact DIBP Dubai but postponed the idea of calling by seeing the current trend.

I thought of calling them when the grant flow became regular as before; however my application is still inside the 7 months category so my call may get the standard response.

Let's hope for the best for all.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> I am thinking for a while now to contact the DIBP Dubai but postponed the idea calling because of the current trend in issuing of grants.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of calling them when the grant flow became regular as before; however my application is still inside the 7 months category so my call may get the standard response.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for the best for all.




Never call. For me it's no use. Email serves well. Atleast for me they replied in less than 20 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Definitely not all, lots and lots cases are direct grant with no verification at all. I would say based on "luck"  may be someone who have more knowledge can pick the real reason for verification.
> 
> Note - I gave RNR in company letter for both my employment claims. I provide all the key documents for an employment. Starting from paysnap to Tax return, still ended up in AhC call.
> 
> It totally depends on your CO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Agreed.


----------



## karanbansal91

rvd said:


> It is bit long story hope you all won't get bored.
> 
> AHC was call made to my colleague/immediate senior who signed my reference letter
> (later submitted two SDs).
> Just to recollect and it may useful for some applicants as well so that they don't do the mistake I did.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-986.html#post11829929
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-989.html#post11831705
> 
> 
> A lady from DUBAI AHC called the said colleague to verify the content of the reference letter. According to my colleague everything went well with the call but at the end of the conversation she asked whether the reference letter in the letter head is with HR. My colleague got scared and told YES.
> 
> When I know this I really got scared and I had a sleepless night because it will become problem for me and my colleague. The very next day morning I called to Dubai AHC and requested the customer service agent to connect with the same lady(luckily my colleague noted her name).
> 
> I explained her the whole story but she asked why your colleague said yes. I told her he was nervous at the time. I requested to her check my SDs, which was submitted lately. I also requested her that she can check with my employer but without mentioning the earlier reference letter(on letter head).
> 
> She confirmed that they received SDs and informed that she got the required information from the colleague, now it is CO decision to proceed further with employer verification or not. All this was happened on 15-Feb-2017.
> 
> Till today I could not able to get the letter from HR. I think this two are the main reason for my case is getting delayed because people who got their verification calls during that time most got their grants.
> 
> Aus1984 was in similar situation and even DIBP reached his HR. Later he could convince his management and submitted letter from HR. He got his grant couple of months ago.
> 
> However, later in April I spoke to the same AHC lady to inform that I could provide more information if she had any problem in communicating with my employers. This time also she said everything is fine and I asked her can I consider that my employment verification is positive she said yes.
> 
> Still there is no result and I don't know whether they put me into endless wait category.


Hi,
Thanks for explaining above. I have a query regarding reference letter. 

*I work in a MNC through a home based contractor having no registered office, website and official email id's etc. So, proving his existence over cyber world is very difficult. I am having genuine salary slip, bank statement, PF record, RNR from employer, but it might go in vain if DIBP failed to get any digital record/ static record of my employer. But my employer is registered with all government authorities.

Can I provide a SD or RNR letter from my clients manager or colleagues in client? Please advise in this regards.*


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Never call. For me it's no use. Email serves well. Atleast for me they replied in less than 20 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


True, I am also thinking of not calling them. Need to follow up with my agent for any delay email and ask him to send the email after completing seven months.


----------



## rvd

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for explaining above. I have a query regarding reference letter.
> 
> *I work in a MNC through a home based contractor having no registered office, website and official email id's etc. So, proving his existence over cyber world is very difficult. I am having genuine salary slip, bank statement, PF record, RNR from employer, but it might go in vain if DIBP failed to get any digital record/ static record of my employer. But my employer is registered with all government authorities.
> 
> Can I provide a SD or RNR letter from my clients manager or colleagues in client? Please advise in this regards.*


You can submit your salary slip, bank statement, PF record, RNR from employer along with registration certificates from government authorities. 

In addition and if required you can provide a SD or RNR letter from my clients manager.

As long as we are legitimate we will get our PR only the timeline get differs in such circumstances.

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot for drafting this long response. I am really glad that your employment verification is fine. Did you tried to reach DIBP with current status?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


What do think personally whether they will consider the verification as positive or to avoid my call she would have replied like that.

I have this doubt for long. I can understood nothing is certain until I get the result.

Just give me your thoughts.


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> What do think personally whether they will consider the verification as positive or to avoid my call she would have replied like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this doubt for long. I can understood nothing is certain until I get the result.
> 
> 
> 
> Just give me your thoughts.




Just chk with your previous and current organisation regarding verification, sometimes getting responses from employers will take lot of time for AhC/CO to proceed the case, If not it will be really positive and grant might be after this July.

But I would say send status emails to know the current status. ( Again personal choice  )

1) In May got reply as "it's under routine checks"
2) In July got delay email.

All the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## offto

hari_it_ram said:


> Never call. For me it's no use. Email serves well. Atleast for me they replied in less than 20 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hey Hari...Which id do you send emails to? I don't have a co contact..So I emailed GSM.Allocated but all my emails went unanswered...Is that a valid ID?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

offto said:


> Hey Hari...Which id do you send emails to? I don't have a co contact..So I emailed GSM.Allocated but all my emails went unanswered...Is that a valid ID?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




I used the same.email as you mentioned.

But long back you told you got delay email isin it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## offto

No buddy.I didn't get any delay email so far.But I'm glad you got someone response from that id..
Actually I have applied through an agent who is supposed to get all the correspondence..Guess that is why I never get replies on my email?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Okay.. Among the three employers(points claimed) I am checking with two of them the other is government so it is difficult get response. Both employers are saying NO so far. Current employer I am really afraid whether they hide something or not.

Let me push my agent and see what can be done. 

Thanks..



hari_it_ram said:


> Just chk with your previous and current organisation regarding verification, sometimes getting responses from employers will take lot of time for AhC/CO to proceed the case, If not it will be really positive and grant might be after this July.
> 
> But I would say send status emails to know the current status. ( Again personal choice  )
> 
> 1) In May got reply as "it's under routine checks"
> 2) In July got delay email.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## AA007

It is bit long story hope you all won't get bored.

AHC was call made to my colleague/immediate senior who signed my reference letter 
(later submitted two SDs).
Just to recollect and it may useful for some applicants as well so that they don't do the mistake I did.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-986.html#post11829929

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ge-2016-january-onwards-989.html#post11831705


A lady from DUBAI AHC called the said colleague to verify the content of the reference letter. According to my colleague everything went well with the call but at the end of the conversation she asked whether the reference letter in the letter head is with HR. My colleague got scared and told YES.

When I know this I really got scared and I had a sleepless night because it will become problem for me and my colleague. The very next day morning I called to Dubai AHC and requested the customer service agent to connect with the same lady(luckily my colleague noted her name). 

I explained her the whole story but she asked why your colleague said yes. I told her he was nervous at the time. I requested to her check my SDs, which was submitted lately. I also requested her that she can check with my employer but without mentioning the earlier reference letter(on letter head).

She confirmed that they received SDs and informed that she got the required information from the colleague, now it is CO decision to proceed further with employer verification or not. All this was happened on 15-Feb-2017.

Till today I could not able to get the letter from HR. I think this two are the main reason for my case is getting delayed because people who got their verification calls during that time most got their grants. 

Aus1984 was in similar situation and even DIBP reached his HR. Later he could convince his management and submitted letter from HR. He got his grant couple of months ago. 

However, later in April I spoke to the same AHC lady to inform that I could provide more information if she had any problem in communicating with my employers. This time also she said everything is fine and I asked her can I consider that my employment verification is positive she said yes. 

Still there is no result and I don't know whether they put me into endless wait category.[/QUOTE]

Wish u good luck 
Just wondering, I submitted 3 letters from my last employer. One from HR stating annual salary. 2nd from my manager stating my duties. And 3rd from HOD and manager for the projects I have done. 2 months back, CO asked for addition proof of employment like pay slips, tax returns. So I submitted salary details of last 6 years signed by HR. Would it be suffice? Do they consider the letter of duties from immediate boss or it should be from HR ?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

You guys have had tough employment verification calls. Mine was simpler and lasted about 5 mins with my HR. But after that complete silence. Have mailed gsm.allocated but no reply, not even the auto-reply.


----------



## rvd

AA007 said:


> Wish u good luck
> Just wondering, I submitted 3 letters from my last employer. One from HR stating annual salary. 2nd from my manager stating my duties. And 3rd from HOD and manager for the projects I have done. 2 months back, CO asked for addition proof of employment like pay slips, tax returns. So I submitted salary details of last 6 years signed by HR. Would it be suffice? Do they consider the letter of duties from immediate boss or it should be from HR ?


I think docs seems okay. Letter from HR is always the best.

Thanks for the wishes.. Wishing you too for speedy grant..


----------



## rvd

Zidane's Daddy said:


> You guys have had tough employment verification calls. Mine was simpler and lasted about 5 mins with my HR. But after that complete silence. Have mailed gsm.allocated but no reply, not even the auto-reply.


Your are lucky in that way.. When does it happen?


----------



## abcbog

Update:
Hello All,
Finally, my wife has delivered our new baby, so what should I do now?



abcbog said:


> Dear expats,
> I have submitted my documents to the DIBP on 16 Nov. 2016 and received their comment on 14 Dec. 2016 and replied them on the second day, for my spouse only, as below:
> 'Other requirements - I noted from your health examinations that you did not complete the chest x-ray due to pregnancy. The department requires a letter from your doctor advising of your pregnancy and also the due date for the baby.'
> 
> During our health examinations, we noticed that my wife is pregnant in her second month. Accordingly, the panel doctor said we should not do the x-ray for her as that approved by the DIBP.
> 
> My Questions:
> 1- Is that acceptable to grant our visas without the x-ray examinations?
> 2- Shall we do this examination for her during pregnancy? are there any risks?
> 3- According to their schedule, when they might reply to me last submissions?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> [/COLOR]


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

rvd said:


> Your are lucky in that way.. When does it happen?


They called early in the morning. I had submitted all payslips for last 5 years, RNR letter from line manager and my employment contract. However, CO asked for more evidence which was confusing for me since I gave everything. Mind you I don't haves taxes since I'm in Dubai. So I submitted a "proof of employment" letter from HR with monthly salary breakdown. Surprisingly they called my HR in less than 12 hours after I pressed IP.


----------



## rvd

Zidane's Daddy said:


> They called early in the morning. I had submitted all payslips for last 5 years, RNR letter from line manager and my employment contract. However, CO asked for more evidence which was confusing for me since I gave everything. Mind you I don't haves taxes since I'm in Dubai. So I submitted a "proof of employment" letter from HR with monthly salary breakdown. Surprisingly they called my HR in less than 12 hours after I pressed IP.


Glad to know that.. Could you please share the date of employment verification happened with your visa lodge date.


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Update:
> Hello All,
> Finally, my wife has delivered our new baby, so what should I do now?


Congratulations to you and your family..

Get the child passport ready and submit form 1436 to add additional applicant. Request for HAP ID for the new born and do the medicals once you get the HAP ID. 

I am not sure whether HAP ID can be created by our own at this stage. Let us wait for the experts opinion.

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

rvd said:


> Glad to know that.. Could you please share the date of employment verification happened with your visa lodge date.


190 lodged on 22nd April. CO contact on 2nd May. Submission and IP on 8th May. Verification call on 9th May.


----------



## andreyx108b

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 190 lodged on 22nd April. CO contact on 2nd May. Submission and IP on 8th May. Verification call on 9th May.




Thats a very quick progress i should say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 190 lodged on 22nd April. CO contact on 2nd May. Submission and IP on 8th May. Verification call on 9th May.


So far good move on your application. Hope for the best.

All the best.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

andreyx108b said:


> Thats a very quick progress i should say
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Compared to people I have seen on the forum and immitracker my timeline has been pretty good except for grant lol.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

rvd said:


> So far good move on your application. Hope for the best.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks mate. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## andreyx108b

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yeah. Compared to people I have seen on the forum and immitracker my timeline has been pretty good except for grant lol.




I hope you get it soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

rvd said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish u good luck
> Just wondering, I submitted 3 letters from my last employer. One from HR stating annual salary. 2nd from my manager stating my duties. And 3rd from HOD and manager for the projects I have done. 2 months back, CO asked for addition proof of employment like pay slips, tax returns. So I submitted salary details of last 6 years signed by HR. Would it be suffice? Do they consider the letter of duties from immediate boss or it should be from HR ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think docs seems okay. Letter from HR is always the best.
> 
> Thanks for the wishes.. Wishing you too for speedy grant..
Click to expand...

Thank you
Would it be wise to get and submit duties letter from HR or it will cause duplication and have -ve impact?


----------



## Riyane

Last date of grant is 13/07/2017 on immi tracker.....at this pace it seems our application is going to take yet another few years to finalise...already 1.3 years gone...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

AA007 said:


> Thank you
> Would it be wise to get and submit duties letter from HR or it will cause duplication and have -ve impact?


If DIBP (AHC) contacts HR and asks whether your manager is authorized to give such letters. If your HR answers YES since HR does know the duties. Everything is fine and sometimes DIBP (AHC) may ask HR to transfer the line to your manager.

This is positive scenario and everything is fine.

If HR responds negatively then the problem starts there. 

To answer your question precisely I don't see any problem giving again the duties letter from HR as long as the duties are same as your earlier letter signed by your manager.

All this scenario is only when your case goes for employment verification. 

Hope you will get your grant without facing such situations.


----------



## offto

Zidane's Daddy said:


> You guys have had tough employment verification calls. Mine was simpler and lasted about 5 mins with my HR. But after that complete silence. Have mailed gsm.allocated but no reply, not even the auto-reply.


When did it happen zidane.sr?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Riyane said:


> Last date of grant is 13/07/2017 on immi tracker.....at this pace it seems our application is going to take yet another few years to finalise...already 1.3 years gone...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No it won't happen. At some point of time grants will flooded as they will issue the same number of grants as last year.

Questions here are when it will start flow and whether ours will be flushed out in the flood or not.

Let's wait for our lucky day.


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> When did it happen zidane.sr?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Refer his earlier post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12856226-post13577.html


----------



## AA007

rvd said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Would it be wise to get and submit duties letter from HR or it will cause duplication and have -ve impact?
> 
> 
> 
> If DIBP (AHC) contacts HR and asks whether your manager is authorized to give such letters. If your HR answers YES since HR does know the duties. Everything is fine and sometimes DIBP (AHC) may ask HR to transfer the line to your manager.
> 
> This is positive scenario and everything is fine.
> 
> If HR responds negatively then the problem starts there.
> 
> To answer your question precisely I don't see any problem giving again the duties letter from HR as long as the duties are same as your earlier letter signed by your manager.
> 
> All this scenario is only when your case goes for employment verification.
> 
> Hope you will get your grant without facing such situations.
Click to expand...

Hope so ?


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Dear All,

With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.

My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month

Thanks for all your support 

Bhavesh

PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


----------



## Mitul Patel

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Big Congratulations to u...
Ur case broke silence after 6 days of long wait without any grant...
Hurray....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congrats dude! 

I think passport and visa grant letter should be ok but check other threads which are for post-grant landing they will have more info on this.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Mitul Patel said:


> Big Congratulations to u...
> Ur case broke silence after 6 days of long wait without any grant...
> Hurray....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


thanks Mitul


----------



## sultan_azam

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congratulations Bhavesh

Visa grant letter and passport are enough for flying

Happy journey

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Congrats dude!
> 
> I think passport and visa grant letter should be ok but check other threads which are for post-grant landing they will have more info on this.


thanks Zidane, sure will check other threads,

would anyone know of any recent threads that help regarding preparation for initial entry?


----------



## rvd

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congratulations.. Passport + Visa Grant letter is sufficient.. Visa stamping will not be there, I hope.
Really happy to see all long waiting member are moving out of the waiting list..


----------



## bhavesh_gala

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Bhavesh
> 
> Visa grant letter and passport are enough for flying
> 
> Happy journey
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


thanks Sultan, thanks for all your help throughout


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks Zidane, sure will check other threads,
> 
> would anyone know of any recent threads that help regarding preparation for initial entry?


It is an old thread, about 2 years old, but has a lot of first hand information from one of the member's personal experience from start to end.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html


----------



## bhavesh_gala

rvd said:


> Congratulations.. Passport + Visa Grant letter is sufficient.. Visa stamping will not be there, I hope.
> Really happy to see all long waiting member are moving out of the waiting list..


thanks so much rvd


----------



## offto

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congratulations Bhavesh!! Happy for you mate..All the best for your way forward...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congratulations and have a nice journey ahead


----------



## joshijaanvi

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Bhavesh can you please help with your occupation code and timeline please

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

Congrats Bhavesh!! Pack your bags.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Can we make a list of people in this thread(forum) who are all waiting for 190 grant. 
Since recent grants are long waiting people. If we had a list at least we know how are before us.

I truly understood that DIBP is granting visas based on the grant date still by seeing the recent grants thought of making a list.

Starting with me 

1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017

Kindly add yours in the quote or copy and paste on your post so that the list can be continued.


----------



## offto

rvd said:


> Can we make a list of people in this thread(forum) who are all waiting for 190 grant.
> Since recent grants are long waiting people. If we had a list at least we know how are before us.
> 
> I truly understood that DIBP is granting visas based on the grant date still by seeing the recent grants thought of making a list.
> 
> Starting with me
> 
> 1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
> 
> Kindly add yours in the quote or copy and paste on your post so that the list can be continued.


1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

offto said:


> 1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
> 2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sursrk said:


> 1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
> 2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
> 3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations Bhavesh !!



bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


----------



## Mitul Patel

1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
5. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-2016

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohit R

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
> 2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
> 3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
> 4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017


1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
5. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-2016


----------



## bhavesh_gala

joshijaanvi said:


> Bhavesh can you please help with your occupation code and timeline please
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


hi Jaanvi, occupation code is Accountant (General) and had applied on 10 June 2016


----------



## Thunderbird91

Mitul Patel said:


> 1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
> 2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
> 3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
> 4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
> 5. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-2016
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
5. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-2016
6. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Rohit R said:


> 1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
> 2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
> 3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
> 4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
> 5. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-2016


Just adding the missed one..

1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
5. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-2016
6. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-2016
7. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congrats!!!


----------



## joshijaanvi

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi Jaanvi, occupation code is Accountant (General) and had applied on 10 June 2016


You mean you lodged visa on 10th June . OMG!! Such a long wait!! Hats off to your patience yaar!! 

All the best for your future endeavours!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

rvd said:


> Just adding the missed one..


1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
5. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-2016
6. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-2016
7. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
8. Hari VIC 16-Dec-2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## rvd

Made the list in order by date

1.	offto NSW 17-Jun-16
2.	Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
3.	Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
4.	Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
5.	Thunderbird91	NSW 23-Dec-16
6.	rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
7.	Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
8.	sursrk NSW 12-May-17


----------



## joshijaanvi

1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
5. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-2016
6. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-2016
7. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
8. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

joshijaanvi said:


> 1. rvd VIC 11-Jan-2017
> 2. offto NSW 17-Jun-2016
> 3. sursrk NSW 12-May-2017
> 4. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-2017
> 5. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-2016
> 6. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-2016
> 7. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
> 8. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



1.	offto	NSW	17-Jun-16
2.	Mitul	QLD	19-Oct-16
3.	Rohit	NSW	02-Dec-16
4.	Hari VIC	16-Dec-16
5.	Thunderbird91	NSW	23-Dec-16
6.	rvd	VIC	11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8.	Zidane	NSW	22-Apr-17
9.	sursrk	NSW	12-May-17


----------



## NB

rvd said:


> 1.	offto	NSW	17-Jun-16
> 2.	Mitul	QLD	19-Oct-16
> 3.	Rohit	NSW	02-Dec-16
> 4.	Hari VIC	16-Dec-16
> 5.	Thunderbird91	NSW	23-Dec-16
> 6.	rvd	VIC	11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8.	Zidane	NSW	22-Apr-17
> 9.	sursrk	NSW	12-May-17


Create a google sheet 

Give the link here 

Ask all those interested to post there 
It will be much more neat

Cheers


----------



## bhavesh_gala

joshijaanvi said:


> You mean you lodged visa on 10th June . OMG!! Such a long wait!! Hats off to your patience yaar!!
> 
> All the best for your future endeavours!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


yes, its been a long wait!


----------



## USI

1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
4. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
5. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
6. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
9. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
10. sursrk NSW 12-May-17


----------



## No-Matter

1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
4. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
5. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
6. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
9. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
10. sursrk NSW 12-May-17 
11. No-matter VIC 15-Feb-17


----------



## Shailz

1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
4. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
5. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
6. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
9. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
10. sursrk NSW 12-May-17
11. Shailz SA 14-Jun-17


----------



## poyoda

Shailz said:


> 1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
> 2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
> 3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
> 4. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
> 5. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
> 6. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
> 9. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
> 10. sursrk NSW 12-May-17
> 11. Shailz SA 14-Jun-17



1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
4. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
5. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
6. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
9. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
10. sursrk NSW 12-May-17
11. Shailz SA 14-Jun-17
12. Poyoda NSW 12-May-17



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joy.verma

1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
4. Joy.Verma (Victoria) - 16-Dec-2016
5. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
6. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
7. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
8. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
9. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
10. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
11. sursrk NSW 12-May-17
12. Shailz SA 14-Jun-17


----------



## poyoda

joy.verma said:


> 1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
> 2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
> 3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
> 4. Joy.Verma (Victoria) - 16-Dec-2016
> 5. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
> 6. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
> 7. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
> 8. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 9. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
> 10. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
> 11. sursrk NSW 12-May-17
> 12. Shailz SA 14-Jun-17
> 13. Poyoda NSW 12-May-17


Added mine

1. offto NSW 17-Jun-16
2. Mitul QLD 19-Oct-16
3. Rohit NSW 02-Dec-16
4. Joy.Verma (Victoria) - 16-Dec-2016
5. Hari VIC 16-Dec-16
6. Thunderbird91 NSW 23-Dec-16
7. rvd VIC 11-Jan-17
8. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
9. USI VIC 25-Feb-17
10. Zidane NSW 22-Apr-17
11. sursrk NSW 12-May-17
12. Shailz SA 14-Jun-17
13. Poyoda NSW 12-May-17


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Guys please update this Google Sheet file so it is easy to track who all are pending.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## sursrk

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Guys please update this Google Sheet file so it is easy to track who all are pending.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit?usp=sharing


I have added one column for your profession detail


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> No it won't happen. At some point of time grants will flooded as they will issue the same number of grants as last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Questions here are when it will start flow and whether ours will be flushed out in the flood or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's wait for our lucky day.




I hope your words cone true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sursrk said:


> I have added one column for your profession detail


I have updated my occupation(profession).

Waiting to fill the golden date column. 

I am happy even if DIBP is granting the visa on date priority provided the flow of grants should be more not like current or last month.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

rvd said:


> I have updated my occupation(profession).
> 
> Waiting to fill the golden date column.
> 
> I am happy even if DIBP is granting the visa on date priority provided the flow of grants should be more not like current or last month.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## offto

Yeah...This month has been disappointing so far...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Yeah...This month has been disappointing so far...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


In last 18 grant notifications in immitracker for 190. 17 are from 2016 applicants only one from 2017 April applicant (very lucky guy).

So all 2016 guys get ready for your grant. Tomorrow and day after tomorrow could be the days for many.

Last two notifications are from June 2016(including bavesh). You are next June 2016 applicant we know.. 

All the best for all. 

Hope this weekend be the best one (in terms of grants) in last couple of months..

Waiting for the happy weekend..


----------



## Sandyimmi

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Congratulations..finally a big relief.


----------



## bsudeep

Sandyimmi said:


> Congratulations..finally a big relief.


Just carry the passport you used for your visa application.


----------



## poyoda

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?



Congratulations!!! So happy for you!

You have such a short time to make initial entry. Any idea why you were given such a short timeframe to make initial entry? I thought we'd be given a year to do that.


----------



## sursrk

Hi Ahmed bro,

Are you there? It seems our case is similar, CIVIL+NSW. Can you tell me what happened with your application, a long pending since October 2016?


----------



## FemiK

rvd said:


> 1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
> 2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
> 3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
> 4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
> 5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
> 6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
> 9.sursrkNSW12-May-17


1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
10. Femik ACT 10-Dec-2016

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> In last 18 grant notifications in immitracker for 190. 17 are from 2016 applicants only one from 2017 April applicant (very lucky guy).
> 
> So all 2016 guys get ready for your grant. Tomorrow and day after tomorrow could be the days for many.
> 
> Last two notifications are from June 2016(including bavesh). You are next June 2016 applicant we know..
> 
> All the best for all.
> 
> Hope this weekend be the best one (in terms of grants) in last couple of months..
> 
> Waiting for the happy weekend..




Hopefully!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesh_gala

*Documents needed*

hi All-Apart from passport + visa grant letter, is there anything asked at the domestic (Indian) airport while departure? Do I need to be prepared with any other document?


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi All-Apart from passport + visa grant letter, is there anything asked at the domestic (Indian) airport while departure? Do I need to be prepared with any other document?




Not sure about Indian airports, but from others usually nothing else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramyabdelhamed

Usually the passport and the letter it is enough to move and no one stop you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jp416

Dear friends ,

Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


----------



## rvd

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


Congratulations and All the best for the future..

Happy to start a day by seeing grant notification..


----------



## Shailz

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


Great news! Congratulations! All the best for future!


----------



## andreyx108b

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


Congrats brother! see you in Australia!!!


----------



## Qasimkhan

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


Congratulations bro, can you please tell us your occupation or subclass.
Many thanks.


----------



## shets

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !




Congrats Mate! What a moment for you..enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## shets

rvd said:


> Congratulations and All the best for the future..
> 
> Happy to start a day by seeing grant notification..




Absolutely! It is always very encouraging when one hears about visa grant news..everyone's turn will come!!


----------



## Shailz

There are 3 grants yesterday and 1 grant today as per immitracker for subclass 190.


----------



## Mitul Patel

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## jp416

Qasimkhan said:


> Congratulations bro, can you please tell us your occupation or subclass.
> 
> Many thanks.




SA 190 
139914 Quality Assurance

Thanks


----------



## rvd

Shailz said:


> There are 3 grants yesterday and 1 grant today as per immitracker for subclass 190.


So far 2 today. Hope to see many more in coming days.

If 2 or 3 on immitracker means at least 20 or 30 grants would have been given DIBP right.

Can we keep the sample size of immitracker as 10% from original data.


----------



## Aussie 2017

FemiK said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
> 2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
> 3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
> 4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
> 5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
> 6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
> 9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
> 
> 
> 
> 1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
> 2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
> 3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
> 4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
> 5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
> 6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
> 9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
> 10. Femik ACT 10-Dec-2016
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
9.sursrkNSW12-May-17[/quote]
1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
10. Femik ACT 10-Dec-2016
11. Aussie 2017 NSW 13-May -2016


----------



## rvd

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0

Aussie 2017 I have already added yours in the sheet. If you wish you can add your occupation and comments if any.



Aussie 2017 said:


> 1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
> 2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
> 3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
> 4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
> 5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
> 6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
> 9.sursrkNSW12-May-17


1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
10. Femik ACT 10-Dec-2016
11. Aussie 2017 NSW 13-May -2016[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sammani

FemiK said:


> 1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
> 2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
> 3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
> 4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
> 5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
> 6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
> 9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
> 10. Femik ACT 10-Dec-2016
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
10. Femik ACT 10-Dec-2016
11. Sammani NSW 31.03.2017


----------



## Rajnath27

bhavesh_gala said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With the Grace of God and the help of all of you on the forum, finally got the visa grant for me and my family. Waited for one year and one month, had applied in June 2016 and finally got the grant today.
> 
> My Initial Entry Date is 31st Aug i.e. within the next month
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> Bhavesh
> 
> PS: Would anyone know the documents to be carried at the time of initial entry ...is only Passport + Visa Grant letter sufficient or do we need to get visa stamped? Also, do we need our Academic / Employment letters to be carried ?


Hi Bhavesh,

Congrats on your grant! 

I guess your first job is to be looking at the most economical next available Flight since you hardly have a month to book it 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## Qasimkhan

rvd said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0
> 
> Aussie 2017 I have already added yours in the sheet. If you wish you can add your occupation and comments if any.
> 
> 
> 1.offtoNSW17-Jun-16
> 2.MitulQLD19-Oct-16
> 3.RohitNSW02-Dec-16
> 4.Hari VIC16-Dec-16
> 5.Thunderbird91NSW23-Dec-16
> 6.rvdVIC11-Jan-17
> 7. joshijaanvi NSW 25-Jan-2017
> 8.ZidaneNSW22-Apr-17
> 9.sursrkNSW12-May-17
> 10. Femik ACT 10-Dec-2016
> 11. Aussie 2017 NSW 13-May -2016


[/QUOTE]
April 18 lodgement date, subclass 190


----------



## rvd

Qasimkhan said:


> April 18 lodgement date, subclass 190


Added, if interested update state and occupation against your name:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0


----------



## Rohit R

Awesome !! Congratulations !! 




jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


----------



## abcbog

rvd said:


> Added, if interested update state and occupation against your name:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0


I have added my case
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0


----------



## andreyx108b

5 grants in 2 days.


----------



## andreyx108b

Month so far:


----------



## hasansins

andreyx108b said:


> Month so far:


Could it be that not as many people registered to myimmitracker as it was last year? Maybe that is why we don't see the grant shower? Or people registered are practically the same and DIBP silently operates some another agenda?


----------



## rvd

hasansins said:


> Could it be that not as many people registered to myimmitracker as it was last year? Maybe that is why we don't see the grant shower? Or people registered are practically the same and DIBP silently operates some another agenda?



I do have information about how many people registered in this year. But according to the available data many people are waiting for longer periods. That we are seeing in both the immitracker and expat forum.

I suspect your last sentence might true, DIBP silently operates some another agenda due to various reasons.


----------



## Shailz

hasansins said:


> Could it be that not as many people registered to myimmitracker as it was last year? Maybe that is why we don't see the grant shower? Or people registered are practically the same and DIBP silently operates some another agenda?


Or, may be people who have been waiting for so long have lost interest and actually do not come, check or post in the forum or tracker.


----------



## serako

I also ve added mine


sivas


----------



## andreyx108b

hasansins said:


> Could it be that not as many people registered to myimmitracker as it was last year? Maybe that is why we don't see the grant shower? Or people registered are practically the same and DIBP silently operates some another agenda?


the sample is about ~10% of all applicants.

DIBP defiantly slowed down compared to last year. This is fact. 

Like on any day when they issue ~5 grants based on the tracker, they in reality issue ~50 or so.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> I do have information about how many people registered in this year. But according to the available data many people are waiting for longer periods. That we are seeing in both the immitracker and expat forum.
> 
> I suspect your last sentence might true, DIBP silently operates some another agenda due to various reasons.


I agree. There is some changes to the process which makes processing longer and at this stage DIBP is slower.


----------



## ctselvan

rvd said:


> Added, if interested update state and occupation against your name:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0




Added mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meetvetri

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !


Congrats mate!
Can someone tell how the grant is notified?
Is it through email or postal mail?

Thanks.


----------



## NB

meetvetri said:


> Congrats mate!
> Can someone tell how the grant is notified?
> Is it through email or postal mail?
> 
> Thanks.


Through email only 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

meetvetri said:


> Congrats mate!
> Can someone tell how the grant is notified?
> Is it through email or postal mail?
> 
> Thanks.


It is an electronic grant notification. 

You don't get any postal notification. 

You can also see finalized status in your myimmi account.


----------



## andreyx108b

So far 5 grants this week for sc190... i hope more will come tomorrow.


----------



## andreyx108b

ctselvan said:


> Added mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what was your 2nd Co contact for?


----------



## as1986

unable to add my case: 

as1986	30 December 2017	ACT	HR Advisor CO Allocation mail on 30th Jan

Pls add


----------



## andreyx108b

as1986 said:


> unable to add my case:
> 
> as1986	30 December 2017	ACT	HR Advisor CO Allocation mail on 30th Jan
> 
> Pls add


sent you a pm. 

did you have any CO contacts? job verifications?


----------



## ctselvan

andreyx108b said:


> what was your 2nd Co contact for?




Hi Andy, it was to submit Form 815 - Health Undertaking. 


__________________
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29 Oct 2016
NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
"Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
Grant - Soon


----------



## andreyx108b

ctselvan said:


> Hi Andy, it was to submit Form 815 - Health Undertaking.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO - 262111
> 
> Points breakdown (60+5):
> 
> PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5
> 
> EOI - 29 Oct 2016
> NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
> NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
> Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
> CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
> "Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
> CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
> Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
> Grant - Soon


I see. Well, there are rumor says: that when 815 is requested grant is close... at least thats what people have been saying in the groups recently. 

All the best! and quick grant!


----------



## joshijaanvi

ctselvan said:


> Hi Andy, it was to submit Form 815 - Health Undertaking.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ANZSCO - 262111
> 
> Points breakdown (60+5):
> 
> PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5
> 
> EOI - 29 Oct 2016
> NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
> NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
> Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
> CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
> "Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
> CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
> Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
> Grant - Soon


Excuse me if that's a stupid question, but I wanna know what "Pressed IP" means?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence

joshijaanvi said:


> Excuse me if that's a stupid question, but I wanna know what "Pressed IP" means?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It is the information provided button!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

andreyx108b said:


> I see. Well, there are rumor says: that when 815 is requested grant is close... at least thats what people have been saying in the groups recently.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best! and quick grant!




Thank you. It's a month now. Let your wish come true. 


__________________
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29 Oct 2016
NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
"Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
Grant - Soon


----------



## joshijaanvi

Diligence said:


> It is the information provided button!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Lol...thank dear!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

joshijaanvi said:


> Lol...thank dear!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


all these terminology  he he


----------



## ctselvan

joshijaanvi said:


> Lol...thank dear!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Seems you got the answer. If I may add, Every time CO contacts you for more information or documentation, this button ("Information Provided") gets activated in your Immi Account. 


__________________
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29 Oct 2016
NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
"Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
Grant - Soon


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Hi All , need an urgent help ...When I applied for additional applicants for my family, I didn't mention their middle names......However on the passport the middle name is mentioned. 

Thus I am in a situation where the middle name is mentioned on the passport but not in the visa.....(the middle name is added after first name in the 'given name' row). Will this create a problem? Has anyone faced similar issue? Please urgently help

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

jp416 said:


> Dear friends ,
> 
> Me, wife and daughter just got the grant. Had lodged visa in end Dec2016. Daughter born in March2017. Medical's completed in May2017. Grant to SA on 20July2017. IED 28Dec2017(based on PCC). Cheers to everyone. Special thanks to the light bearers of the forum sultan_azam, andreyx, vikas Chandra. Good luck !




Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## as1986

andreyx108b said:


> sent you a pm.
> 
> did you have any CO contacts? job verifications?


Nothing as of now. No job verification & no CO Contacts. Have no idea what is happening.

Just the CO allocation mail exactly on the 1st month anniversary of the application

Post that nothing. Completing 7 months now.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All , need an urgent help ...When I applied for additional applicants for my family, I didn't mention their middle names......However on the passport the middle name is mentioned.
> 
> Thus I am in a situation where the middle name is mentioned on the passport but not in the visa.....(the middle name is added after first name in the 'given name' row). Will this create a problem? Has anyone faced similar issue? Please urgently help
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


hi, please let me know if anyone can help


----------



## andreyx108b

as1986 said:


> Nothing as of now. No job verification & no CO Contacts. Have no idea what is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Just the CO allocation mail exactly on the 1st month anniversary of the application
> 
> 
> 
> Post that nothing. Completing 7 months now.




The scenario is nowadays common for so many...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Is there any Grant noticed today?


----------



## bhavesh_gala

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi All , need an urgent help ...When I applied for additional applicants for my family, I didn't mention their middle names......However on the passport the middle name is mentioned.
> 
> Thus I am in a situation where the middle name is mentioned on the passport but not in the visa.....(the middle name is added after first name in the 'given name' row). Will this create a problem? Has anyone faced similar issue? Please urgently help
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Hi all Seniors........please can someone help....

Also when I have received a notice titled 'NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE' would anyone know what is this notice for?


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi all Seniors........please can someone help....
> 
> Also when I have received a notice titled 'NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE' would anyone know what is this notice for?


Well, going by the name, it is for those who will travel beyond their IEDs. 

In terms of names, i think this is quite serious (my personal opinion). I am not in a position to advise how to act.


----------



## Himadri

bhavesh_gala said:


> Hi all Seniors........please can someone help....
> 
> Also when I have received a notice titled 'NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE' would anyone know what is this notice for?


Did you receive an email?


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> Well, going by the name, it is for those who will travel beyond their IEDs.
> 
> In terms of names, i think this is quite serious (my personal opinion). I am not in a position to advise how to act.


thanks Andy, the notice was given alongwith the grant, so does this mean it allows in anyway even visiting australia beyond the IED.

Also, if the visa thing is serious any way to get it changed, have dropped a note to DIBP anyway


----------



## bhavesh_gala

Himadri said:


> Did you receive an email?


yes received an email on that


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks Andy, the notice was given alongwith the grant, so does this mean it allows in anyway even visiting australia beyond the IED.
> 
> Also, if the visa thing is serious any way to get it changed, have dropped a note to DIBP anyway


Is your IED very short? I think i recall some receiving similar with short IEDs. 

Please confirm.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> Is your IED very short? I think i recall some receiving similar with short IEDs.
> 
> Please confirm.


Yes Andy, its very short its within 31st Aug..and so am wondering does this notice help going beyond IED


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> Yes Andy, its very short its within 31st Aug..and so am wondering does this notice help going beyond IED


yes, sure. 

Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/361993-initial-entry-date-change.html


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> yes, sure.
> 
> Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/361993-initial-entry-date-change.html


thanks so much Andy


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> yes, sure.
> 
> Have a look here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/361993-initial-entry-date-change.html


Andy, have gone through that thread, the letter mentioned there is a bit similar to mine with some specific differences...........do you think that this notice basically extends the IED?


----------



## andreyx108b

bhavesh_gala said:


> Andy, have gone through that thread, the letter mentioned there is a bit similar to mine with some specific differences...........do you think that this notice basically extends the IED?


In my yes, but, you can reach out to them by phone (i would advise to also send e-mail) and confirm to be safe. I have no doubt, but double checking is always better than relying on someones opinion  :behindsofa:


----------



## USI

Hello guys, I need to update the contact number of my senior colleague who's given me the affidavit with my roles and responsibilities. How should I go about it? Please advice!


----------



## AA007

Alhumdulillah 
Got the grant for myself and family. 
Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names  
It was indeed long long wait but today is our day. 
I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless. 
Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
visas granted 21 Jul 17
iEd is 1st Sep 17

During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon. 
All the best guys


----------



## joshijaanvi

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Congrats!!


----------



## offto

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Awesome congratulations

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Congratulations bro


----------



## ctselvan

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys




Congrats mate!


__________________
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29 Oct 2016
NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
"Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
Grant - Soon


----------



## AA007

Thank you all


----------



## ManiSG

AA007 said:


> Thank you all


Congrats Man
You redo the PCC in may or it was some missing they asked? As IED is September so I think not base on last pcc
Did you asked to redo Medicals ?


----------



## Mitul Patel

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Gr8...one more senior out of race...
Many Congratulations...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## AA007

ManiSG said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Man
> You redo the PCC in may or it was some missing they asked? As IED is September so I think not base on last pcc
> Did you asked to redo Medicals ?
Click to expand...

Thanks 
They asked to redo Pcc as it got expired. 
No, they didn't ask to redo medicals even it was also expired


----------



## bhavesh_gala

andreyx108b said:


> In my yes, but, you can reach out to them by phone (i would advise to also send e-mail) and confirm to be safe. I have no doubt, but double checking is always better than relying on someones opinion  :behindsofa:


thanks again Andy, will check with them


----------



## USI

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Awesome news man! Congratulations (Y)


----------



## karanbansal91

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Congrats... Will see in Australia.....


----------



## Himadri

Have observed at-least 4 Grants today (one 489, two 190 and one 189)....Congratulations to all. There must be more today.

Lets hope for best for all of us.


----------



## vikaschandra

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Congratulations mate. Best wishes for your future endeavors


----------



## alali

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Congratulations very good news


----------



## offto

Looks like DIBP is truly focusing on 2016 applicants...Nice to see so many grants..Just wondering when will my day be 😕😕

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


congratulations!


----------



## BulletAK

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Many congrats to you brother on your grant. 

Can you specify what additional proofs they asked for the last job?

Thanks


----------



## AA007

BulletAK said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats to you brother on your grant.
> 
> Can you specify what additional proofs they asked for the last job?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Thank you dear
Earlier I submitted 3 letters from my last employer. One from HR stating annual salary. 2nd from my manager stating my duties. And 3rd from HOD and manager for the projects I have done. 2 months back, CO asked for addition proof of employment like pay slips, tax returns. So I submitted salary details of last 6 years signed by HR.


----------



## sdilshad

AA007 said:


> Thank you dear
> Earlier I submitted 3 letters from my last employer. One from HR stating annual salary. 2nd from my manager stating my duties. And 3rd from HOD and manager for the projects I have done. 2 months back, CO asked for addition proof of employment like pay slips, tax returns. So I submitted salary details of last 6 years signed by HR.


 congrates bro .when was your emplyoement verification done?


----------



## AA007

sdilshad said:


> AA007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear
> Earlier I submitted 3 letters from my last employer. One from HR stating annual salary. 2nd from my manager stating my duties. And 3rd from HOD and manager for the projects I have done. 2 months back, CO asked for addition proof of employment like pay slips, tax returns. So I submitted salary details of last 6 years signed by HR.
> 
> 
> 
> congrates bro .when was your emplyoement verification done?
Click to expand...

As far as I know, no employment verification done.


----------



## Shailz

offto said:


> Looks like DIBP is truly focusing on 2016 applicants...Nice to see so many grants..Just wondering when will my day be 😕😕
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


All the best! May you get lucky next week....


----------



## ctselvan

offto said:


> Looks like DIBP is truly focusing on 2016 applicants...Nice to see so many grants..Just wondering when will my day be 😕😕
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Very soon!


----------



## joshijaanvi

offto said:


> Looks like DIBP is truly focusing on 2016 applicants...Nice to see so many grants..Just wondering when will my day be 😕😕
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Ya....I am waiting for DIBP to clear 2016 applicants....so I can expect mine soon....lol.....I am a Jan 2017 applicant.

But among all this grants can't find any grants to Internal Auditors 221214 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

joshijaanvi said:


> Ya....I am waiting for DIBP to clear 2016 applicants....so I can expect mine soon....lol.....I am a Jan 2017 applicant.
> 
> But among all this grants can't find any grants to Internal Auditors 221214
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Hi Joshi,

Any employment verification so far?

Thanks


----------



## joshijaanvi

BulletAK said:


> Hi Joshi,
> 
> Any employment verification so far?
> 
> Thanks


Nope

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

joshijaanvi said:


> Nope
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Great. How many points you have claimed for employment and what documents have you submitted against it?

Thanks


----------



## joshijaanvi

BulletAK said:


> Great. How many points you have claimed for employment and what documents have you submitted against it?
> 
> Thanks


65+5 points overall . 10 points for employment. Salary slips and detailed profile signed by employer. 

When have you lodged your visa?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

joshijaanvi said:


> 65+5 points overall . 10 points for employment. Salary slips and detailed profile signed by employer.
> 
> When have you lodged your visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks for replying bro. My profile is exactly the same as yours, having 65+5, but unfortunately I am still waiting for the invite from NSW.


----------



## joshijaanvi

BulletAK said:


> Thanks for replying bro. My profile is exactly the same as yours, having 65+5, but unfortunately I am still waiting for the invite from NSW.


Don't worry you will get it soon. All the best!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

joshijaanvi said:


> Don't worry you will get it soon. All the best!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK

joshijaanvi said:


> Don't worry you will get it soon. All the best!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




can you share your timeline with me till visa lodgement? As in when did you file your EOI, when did NSW invited you and when they approved etc. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

joshijaanvi said:


> Ya....I am waiting for DIBP to clear 2016 applicants....so I can expect mine soon....lol.....I am a Jan 2017 applicant.
> 
> But among all this grants can't find any grants to Internal Auditors 221214
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




Grant do not depend on anzsco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

BulletAK said:


> can you share your timeline with me till visa lodgement? As in when did you file your EOI, when did NSW invited you and when they approved etc. Thanks


See my Signature below:

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

joshijaanvi said:


> See my Signature below:
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




I am on my mobile. So unable to see it here.


----------



## joshijaanvi

BulletAK said:


> I am on my mobile. So unable to see it here.


Sorry now

ANZSCO: 221214
Internal Auditor
Points: 65+5
ACS: 25-Mar-2015
EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
Grant: Coming soon


----------



## BulletAK

joshijaanvi said:


> Sorry now
> 
> ANZSCO: 221214
> Internal Auditor
> Points: 65+5
> ACS: 25-Mar-2015
> EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
> Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
> Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
> Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
> Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
> CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
> Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
> Grant: Coming soon




Many thanks. My EOI date of effect is 29 April. Yours was 26th. So hoping if I too get it in October. Lets c.


----------



## joshijaanvi

BulletAK said:


> Many thanks. My EOI date of effect is 29 April. Yours was 26th. So hoping if I too get it in October. Lets c.


All the best!!

ANZSCO: 221214
Internal Auditor
Points: 65+5
ACS: 25-Mar-2015
EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
Grant: Coming soon


----------



## commie_rick

joshijaanvi said:


> Ya....I am waiting for DIBP to clear 2016 applicants....so I can expect mine soon....lol.....I am a Jan 2017 applicant.
> 
> But among all this grants can't find any grants to Internal Auditors 221214
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I'm one of the internal auditors on the waiting list


----------



## commie_rick

joshijaanvi said:


> Sorry now
> 
> ANZSCO: 221214
> Internal Auditor
> Points: 65+5
> ACS: 25-Mar-2015
> EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
> Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
> Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
> Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
> Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
> CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
> Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
> Grant: Coming soon


Hello fellow internal auditor, hope you received your grant soon after which hopefully it will be my turn . Which gsm team is your co from ?


----------



## hsethi661

Hi,

I applied EOI for 190 visa and total point till now scored 60 points. Following points I got Age - 30, Experience - 10 , Qualification - 15, PTE exam - 0 , State Sponsorship - 5

My Occupation code - 261313 Software Engineer

and I applied for 489 visa also and scored 65 points total

Will I get the invitation from any state of Australia on current score under 190 and 489 visa category?


----------



## zaback21

hsethi661 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied EOI for 190 visa and total point till now scored 60 points. Following points I got Age - 30, Experience - 10 , Qualification - 15, PTE exam - 0 , State Sponsorship - 5
> 
> My Occupation code - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> and I applied for 489 visa also and scored 65 points total
> 
> Will I get the invitation from any state of Australia on current score under 190 and 489 visa category?


You won't get 489 with 55+10 points since 261313 is pro rata. You can try get 10 more points and get into the queue. 

You can try any state but NSW as they won't even look at anything less than 65+5.


----------



## hsethi661

Thanks for your quick response.

Could you explain me what is pro rata in terms of here ?

Will I not get the visa on 65 points even for Tasmania state ?


----------



## hsethi661

Hi,

I applied EOI for 190 visa and total point till now scored 60 points. Following points I got Age - 30, Experience - 10 , Qualification - 15, PTE exam - 0 , State Sponsorship - 5

My Occupation code - 261313 Software Engineer

and I applied for 489 visa also and scored 65 points total

Will I get the invitation from any state of Australia on current score under 190 and 489 visa category?


----------



## zaback21

hsethi661 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> Could you explain me what is pro rata in terms of here ?
> 
> Will I not get the visa on 65 points even for Tasmania state ?


Tasmania can sponsor you but you will be selected by SkillSelect. And SkillSelect won't invite you till all the 189 people waiting are invited. Since, it is pro rata, it will never happen that all the 189 people waiting are invited (unless 10,000-20,000 places are allocated in ceiling this year I assume)- which is extremely unlikely.

Pro rata here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

21 June 2017 round results



> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). *If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.*


So, try Tasmania 190. Then you will surely get your PR invite if they invite you.


----------



## zaback21

hsethi661 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied EOI for 190 visa and total point till now scored 60 points. Following points I got Age - 30, Experience - 10 , Qualification - 15, PTE exam - 0 , State Sponsorship - 5
> 
> My Occupation code - 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> and I applied for 489 visa also and scored 65 points total
> 
> Will I get the invitation from any state of Australia on current score under 190 and 489 visa category?


Whether you get 190 from any state depends on each state and their own criteria which you will have to fulfill. Except NSW you need to personally fulfill each state's requirements that you want to apply and also personally apply to them through their website/link.

Only NSW doesn't require you to apply to them & I think from this year on Vic only for ICT occupations doesn't require you to apply to them either.


----------



## joshijaanvi

commie_rick said:


> I'm one of the internal auditors on the waiting list


Whats your timeline?

ANZSCO: 221214
Internal Auditor
Points: 65+5
ACS: 25-Mar-2015
EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
Grant: Coming soon


----------



## joshijaanvi

commie_rick said:


> Hello fellow internal auditor, hope you received your grant soon after which hopefully it will be my turn . Which gsm team is your co from ?


Adelaide

ANZSCO: 221214
Internal Auditor
Points: 65+5
ACS: 25-Mar-2015
EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
Grant: Coming soon


----------



## AyamS

Hi all,

I have been lurking here for some time and decided to hop on the wagon! LoL

Anyone from 190 got their CO assigned yet? I saw none for June.. And the processing time just got bumped from 75% processed in 5 months to 7 months T_T

Hope they start processing 190s in August!

ANZSCO: 233512
Mech Engineer
Points: 60+5
EOI 190 Vic: 17-March-2017
Invitation Received: 28-March-2017
Visa Lodged: 22-May-2017
Case Officer Assigned:
Grant:


----------



## Rajnath27

commie_rick said:


> Hello fellow internal auditor, hope you received your grant soon after which hopefully it will be my turn . Which gsm team is your co from ?


Hello There Commie_rick,

Going by the info in your signature, how did you manage the 28 Days Deadline period to Submit additional Documents after the CO Contact ?

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## AyamS

andreyx108b said:


> Is your IED very short? I think i recall some receiving similar with short IEDs.
> 
> Please confirm.


If I remember correctly, IED depends on when your PCC ends. Because I remember reading somewhere in this forum about how the IED always fall on the expiry month of the PCC.


Not sure if thats still the case though


----------



## AyamS

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi, please let me know if anyone can help


Hi, I had a similar problem too. What was advised is to fill in form 1203 (Incorrect answers form)


----------



## offto

Folks gotta basic question...Does points matter in deciding grants? I mean does a 70 pointer gains advantage over a 65 pointer for a particular profession?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

offto said:


> Folks gotta basic question...Does points matter in deciding grants? I mean does a 70 pointer gains advantage over a 65 pointer for a particular profession?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## bhavesh_gala

AyamS said:


> Hi, I had a similar problem too. What was advised is to fill in form 1203 (Incorrect answers form)


thanks Ayam, did you face the same problem as 'middle name' name missing on the visa, in that case would the visa be valid without middle name or I would have to change it.


----------



## andreyx108b

AyamS said:


> If I remember correctly, IED depends on when your PCC ends. Because I remember reading somewhere in this forum about how the IED always fall on the expiry month of the PCC.
> 
> 
> Not sure if thats still the case though


In some cases, when cases where taking 12+ month to process, members had 1-2 weeks to enter, and in this case they were given extension to enter (a special sort of letter)


----------



## hsethi661

have you got the visa or still you are in pipeline...


----------



## bhavesh_gala

bhavesh_gala said:


> thanks Ayam, did you face the same problem as 'middle name' name missing on the visa, in that case would the visa be valid without middle name or I would have to change it.


Also, is it form 929 that we have to fill? that is the form that I see mentioned online in immi account


----------



## commie_rick

joshijaanvi said:


> Whats your timeline?
> 
> ANZSCO: 221214
> Internal Auditor
> Points: 65+5
> ACS: 25-Mar-2015
> EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
> Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
> Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
> Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
> Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
> CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
> Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
> Grant: Coming soon


It's in my signature


----------



## commie_rick

AyamS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been lurking here for some time and decided to hop on the wagon! LoL
> 
> Anyone from 190 got their CO assigned yet? I saw none for June.. And the processing time just got bumped from 75% processed in 5 months to 7 months T_T
> 
> Hope they start processing 190s in August!
> 
> ANZSCO: 233512
> Mech Engineer
> Points: 60+5
> EOI 190 Vic: 17-March-2017
> Invitation Received: 28-March-2017
> Visa Lodged: 22-May-2017
> Case Officer Assigned:
> Grant:


Not having a co might be good news as you will get direct grant .


----------



## commie_rick

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello There Commie_rick,
> 
> Going by the info in your signature, how did you manage the 28 Days Deadline period to Submit additional Documents after the CO Contact ?
> 
> regards,
> Rajnath27


I asked for extension


----------



## joshijaanvi

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Nope.


Ohhhh. .I never knew this. Then on what basis are the grants?

ANZSCO: 221214
Internal Auditor
Points: 65+5
ACS: 25-Mar-2015
EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
Grant: Coming soon


----------



## Gagz

joshijaanvi said:


> Ohhhh. .I never knew this. Then on what basis are the grants?
> 
> ANZSCO: 221214
> Internal Auditor
> Points: 65+5
> ACS: 25-Mar-2015
> EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
> Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
> Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
> Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
> Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
> CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
> Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
> Grant: Coming soon


i like how 'coming soon' is written against grant  
optimism 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shishirj

Approximately how many cases from July 2016 - June 2017 are "Assessment in progress" state?

Looking at myimmitracker there are only 2-3 cases per day. How does one speculate the ETA for grant letter?


----------



## vikaschandra

shishirj said:


> Approximately how many cases from July 2016 - June 2017 are "Assessment in progress" state?
> 
> Looking at myimmitracker there are only 2-3 cases per day. How does one speculate the ETA for grant letter?


Well no one can give you the exact figures on how many cases are pending under Assessment in progress since Juy 2016 till 2017 except DIBP. 

The available sources for information will provide you with rough estimates. Especially the crowd sourced data available which would give you approximation on what you can expect in terms of getting the grant. There are no other possible means to find the ETA for grant letter.. it could be a week, a month, several months or more than a year.. all depends on an applicants documentation and the assessment that is being carried out by the authorities


----------



## Shailz

Read about the info on processing time being increased quite a lot. Is it something to really worry or dipp would decrease it in some time? Any guesses?
This way people who lodged in 2017 should forget anything happening this year?


----------



## rvd

AA007 said:


> Alhumdulillah
> Got the grant for myself and family.
> Thank you for those who supported during this lengthy phase, specially sultan, vikas, andry and others ( forgot few names
> It was indeed long long wait but today is our day.
> I enjoyed waiting time which was almost 17.5 months but last 6 months were a little tough coz I was jobless.
> Visa Applied Feb , 2016 including pcc and medical
> 1st CO contact Mar, 2016, (asked for spouse English language proof) replied in week
> 2nd contact Jun, 2016 ( for form 80, 1221 and resume ) replied in a week
> 3rd CO contact May, 2017 ( for new Pcc and additional proof for last job) replied in a week
> visas granted 21 Jul 17
> iEd is 1st Sep 17
> 
> During all this time I called 6/7 times, sent emails and lodged complaint as well but got same replies that be patient and Same I will advise to all who are waiting for grant that be patient InshaAllah good news will come soon.
> All the best guys


Many Congratulations.. All the best for your future.


----------



## shets

Shailz said:


> Read about the info on processing time being increased quite a lot. Is it something to really worry or dipp would decrease it in some time? Any guesses?
> This way people who lodged in 2017 should forget anything happening this year?




It is a good question to ask. I guess they should be more transparent with the process. Since, there is a significant increase in processing times, DIBP should come out with a statement.
For people who are planning to start the process now, I don't see them getting a grant in the next couple of years, assuming the processing times remain the same. I know people will come up with the fact that processing times keeps changing. Off lately, we have only seen it go up!


----------



## rvd

Updated Visa processing time

Global visa and citizenship processing times

Honestly, I was thinking in July the processing time will be less because of the new financial year.

As long as they are increasing the timeline many will not go into the last bucket of remaining 10% where there is no specific timeline.

However, we have to make ourselves (applicants logded from Dec-2016) happy that still we are in the first bucket i.e. within the timeline of 75% of the applicants.


----------



## offto

Hey Hari..I remember you starting earlier sometime ago that GSM.Allocated is a valid E-mail..And even you got responses from there too..But when I try I just keep getting the automated replies...No CO ever contacted me. Does it sound worrisome?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

shets said:


> It is a good question to ask. I guess they should be more transparent with the process. Since, there is a significant increase in processing times, DIBP should come out with a statement.
> For people who are planning to start the process now, I don't see them getting a grant in the next couple of years, assuming the processing times remain the same. I know people will come up with the fact that processing times keeps changing. Off lately, we have only seen it go up!




Agreed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

U lodged visa in jan 2017 and got AHC call in Feb 2017


I lodged in december 2016 but still no AHC call.. assessment in progress only

P.S. Same job code 261312




rvd said:


> Updated Visa processing time
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> Honestly, I was thinking in July the processing time will be less because of the new financial year.
> 
> As long as they are increasing the timeline many will not go into the last bucket of remaining 10% where there is no specific timeline.
> 
> However, we have to make ourselves (applicants logded from Dec-2016) happy that still we are in the first bucket i.e. within the timeline of 75% of the applicants.


----------



## rvd

ausguy11 said:


> U lodged visa in jan 2017 and got AHC call in Feb 2017
> 
> 
> I lodged in december 2016 but still no AHC call.. assessment in progress only
> 
> P.S. Same job code 261312


AHC call is only when DIBP goes for employment verification otherwise it won't be there.

Hope you will get your grant without employment verification. Recent trend shows that DIBP is granting cases of 2016 but in slow phase. 

Hope we all get our grants soon.


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thats a gamble we have to take  For me they replied two times so far. If there is no reply from them, then there are high chances that the information they are expecting (3rd party or internal) is under process. 



offto said:


> Hey Hari..I remember you starting earlier sometime ago that GSM.Allocated is a valid E-mail..And even you got responses from there too..But when I try I just keep getting the automated replies...No CO ever contacted me. Does it sound worrisome?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

Silent Monday!! Strange, No grants news today!

ANZSCO: 221214
Internal Auditor
Points: 65+5
ACS: 25-Mar-2015
EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
Grant: Coming soon


----------



## USI

2 grants for SC 189. Dead for 190 though!


----------



## vikas.kaushik85

Guys, I have lodged visa application on 12th July 2017 and my 457 is valid till December 2017.
I am currently on bridging visa which mentions I have full permission to work.

Can I change my employer and look for another jobs other than my sponsor who gave me 457 ?


----------



## NB

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Guys, I have lodged visa application on 12th July 2017 and my 457 is valid till December 2017.
> I am currently on bridging visa which mentions I have full permission to work.
> 
> Can I change my employer and look for another jobs other than my sponsor who gave me 457 ?


If I am not mistaken, you are currently on 457 visa and not on bridging visa

The bridging visa will kick in only after your 457 visa has expired 

You can change your employer at any time because the moment the 457 is cancelled by your existing employer, the bridging visa will kick in

But please do recheck 

Cheers


----------



## zishahmur

rvd said:


> Updated Visa processing time
> 
> Global visa and citizenship processing times
> 
> Honestly, I was thinking in July the processing time will be less because of the new financial year.
> 
> As long as they are increasing the timeline many will not go into the last bucket of remaining 10% where there is no specific timeline.
> 
> However, we have to make ourselves (applicants logded from Dec-2016) happy that still we are in the first bucket i.e. within the timeline of 75% of the applicants.


Hi,

Can you kindy explain this 75%, 90% and 10% system i never really got it. I lodged on 23ed Feb 2017 in which bracket I fall?

Regards


----------



## Sabokkbal

This is not a right advice. In case of changing your employer, your 457 will be cancelled with notice. Your bridging visa A will also be cancelled due to lack of a substantive visa and then you will become unlawful. And becoming unlawful will not affect your pending PR visa application; however it may delay some future applications such as applying for Australian Citizenship. You will then need to regulate your immigration status by applying for a bridging visa E which has no work right until your 189/190 gets granted



newbienz said:


> If I am not mistaken, you are currently on 457 visa and not on bridging visa
> 
> The bridging visa will kick in only after your 457 visa has expired
> 
> You can change your employer at any time because the moment the 457 is cancelled by your existing employer, the bridging visa will kick in
> 
> But please do recheck
> 
> Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Sabokkbal said:


> This is not a right advice. In case of changing your employer, your 457 will be cancelled with notice. Your bridging visa A will also be cancelled due to lack of a substantive visa and then you will become unlawful. And becoming unlawful will not affect your pending PR visa application; however it may delay some future applications such as applying for Australian Citizenship. You will then need to regulate your immigration status by applying for a bridging visa E which has no work right until your 189/190 gets granted




I second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Sabokkbal said:


> This is not a right advice. In case of changing your employer, your 457 will be cancelled with notice. Your bridging visa A will also be cancelled due to lack of a substantive visa and then you will become unlawful. And becoming unlawful will not affect your pending PR visa application; however it may delay some future applications such as applying for Australian Citizenship. You will then need to regulate your immigration status by applying for a bridging visa E which has no work right until your 189/190 gets granted


I stand corrected 

I was not sure that's why I had specifically requested the member to recheck 

Cheers


----------



## Satanz

Hi all!
I'm on a 485 visa with a condition of maintaining health insurance. However I've applied for 190 visa on march 2017 and granted a bridging visa but as my 485 visa is not expired, the bridging visa is not active at the moment. Now i've applied for a interim medicare card and will be posted soon. So in this situation do i still need to maintain health insurance for my 485 visa as i will be getting a medicare card.
Need an expert advice...
Thanks for ur support!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vikas.kaushik85

newbienz said:


> If I am not mistaken, you are currently on 457 visa and not on bridging visa
> 
> The bridging visa will kick in only after your 457 visa has expired
> 
> You can change your employer at any time because the moment the 457 is cancelled by your existing employer, the bridging visa will kick in
> 
> But please do recheck
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I am on 457 and its valid till Dec 2017. I know we can ask DIBP to cancel 457 but not sure whether after that I can apply for jobs in Australia or not. Bridging visa mentions this :

"Permission to work
When your bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work. "

So I thought if I cancel my 457, bridging will come into effect and I can look for local jobs .

But reading other's views, it doesnt seem legit.


----------



## Sabokkbal

You can cancel your private insurance policy once you get your interim medicare letter, as medicare covers the 8501 condition to maintain health arrangements. (This was the advice from my CO in 485 visa last year after I lodged my 190 visa application). By the way, your insurance company would first threaten you and then they will cry to get your money. Ignore them as they are not going to get convinced and not act against your either 



Satanz said:


> Hi all!
> I'm on a 485 visa with a condition of maintaining health insurance. However I've applied for 190 visa on march 2017 and granted a bridging visa but as my 485 visa is not expired, the bridging visa is not active at the moment. Now i've applied for a interim medicare card and will be posted soon. So in this situation do i still need to maintain health insurance for my 485 visa as i will be getting a medicare card.
> Need an expert advice...
> Thanks for ur support!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Satanz

Sabokkbal said:


> You can cancel your private insurance policy once you get your interim medicare letter, as medicare covers the 8501 condition to maintain health arrangements. (This was the advice from my CO in 485 visa last year after I lodged my 190 visa application). By the way, your insurance company would first threaten you and then they will cry to get your money. Ignore them as they are not going to get convinced and not act against your either


Thanks for the quick reply! I'll cancel my private insurance policy as soon as i get my interim medicare card. Thanks once again... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rohit_123

Sabokkbal said:


> This is not a right advice. In case of changing your employer, your 457 will be cancelled with notice. Your bridging visa A will also be cancelled due to lack of a substantive visa and then you will become unlawful. And becoming unlawful will not affect your pending PR visa application; however it may delay some future applications such as applying for Australian Citizenship. You will then need to regulate your immigration status by applying for a bridging visa E which has no work right until your 189/190 gets granted


I doubt this. Then what is the use of bridging visa if it gets canceled due to the cancellation of existing visa? 
It is to fill in the gap between two substantive visas, and I believe BVA has full working rights


----------



## rodtanjr

commie_rick said:


> I know how you feel . My EOI was originally lodged in march 2016 . But due to low EOI points and high cut off points , I redo my English exam 3 times to achieve higher points.70+5


Thanks man. yeah hanging tight here. waiting patiently


----------



## rodtanjr

jtsl9 said:


> I truly understand your feeling. I was stuck at EOI stage for 2.5 years. Hang in there and hopefully the invite will come real soon


woah. how come it took you to wait for 2.5 years??


----------



## jtsl9

rodtanjr said:


> woah. how come it took you to wait for 2.5 years??


Waiting for a state to sponsor my skill set. ACT changed it requirement by the time I got all my documents ready. Lucky NSW was inviting applicant with "high point"


----------



## rodtanjr

jtsl9 said:


> rodtanjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> woah. how come it took you to wait for 2.5 years??
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for a state to sponsor my skill set. ACT changed it requirement by the time I got all my documents ready. Lucky NSW was inviting applicant with "high point"
Click to expand...

How high was your point? Can you still remember when does your occupation was open on that states when you submitted your eoi?


----------



## rvd

zishahmur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you kindy explain this 75%, 90% and 10% system i never really got it. I lodged on 23ed Feb 2017 in which bracket I fall?
> 
> Regards



In simple words if DIPB receives 100 applications today, they will finalize 75 applications in 9 months. 90 applications(including the finalized 75 applications) in 13 months and balance 10 applications there is no timeline.(based on the updated processing times this will be updated in monthly basis by DIBP).

You are in the 75% of applicants category until 9 months from your visa application date.

All the best.


----------



## commie_rick

rodtanjr said:


> woah. how come it took you to wait for 2.5 years??


Took ielts once, missed by 0.5 points to get 20 points for EOI.
That was December 2015. Concurrently vetassess is ongoing and finally approval on feb 2016. Waited for 190 but no avail . Took pte on September but missed the marks again. Wallowed and complained that the world isn't fair 
Finally took pte again in Jan 2017 , gotten the desired scores and was invited on feb 2017


----------



## manoh

Anyone have an idea? If medical requested is completed how long it takes to grant the visa by case officer.

Normaly when they revise the file..applied for 489 visa waiting is over 9 month already due to new baby born


----------



## rodtanjr

commie_rick said:


> rodtanjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> woah. how come it took you to wait for 2.5 years??
> 
> 
> 
> Took ielts once, missed by 0.5 points to get 20 points for EOI.
> That was December 2015. Concurrently vetassess is ongoing and finally approval on feb 2016. Waited for 190 but no avail . Took pte on September but missed the marks again. Wallowed and complained that the world isn't fair
> Finally took pte again in Jan 2017 , gotten the desired scores and was invited on feb 2017
Click to expand...

That was tough bro. But you managed to rise above on it. Hope you ll get your grant very soon


----------



## sdilshad

rodtanjr said:


> jtsl9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I truly understand your feeling. I was stuck at EOI stage for 2.5 years. Hang in there and hopefully the invite will come real soon
> 
> 
> 
> woah. how come it took you to wait for 2.5 years??
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for 3 years , right from finding a way to immigrate to Australia, getting cert iii, several times Ielts, waiting for turning 25,not being able to send visa fees.finally lodged visa now waiting for 489 grant . Increased visa timing is another issue now.completed skill assessment in 2015


----------



## shets

rvd said:


> In simple words if DIPB receives 100 applications today, they will finalize 75 applications in 9 months. 90 applications(including the finalized 75 applications) in 13 months and balance 10 applications there is no timeline.(based on the updated processing times this will be updated in monthly basis by DIBP).
> 
> You are in the 75% of applicants category until 9 months from your visa application date.
> 
> All the best.



Mate,

Something is a miss here! In other words, they don't club visa applications. Each visa application is treated on its own merit.
Their general processing times is divided into two parts,
75% of all applications received irrespective of the timeline gets a visa grant nod in 9 months (currently for 190)
Similarly, 90% (including 75%) gets finalised in 13 months (currently for 190)
10% perhaps never gets finalised for want of documents or suspended or denied!

Likewise, we can never know for certain in which bracket we fall! It is of course an average.

Perhaps, if someone can vouch either of the views for the benefit of all!


----------



## rvd

shets said:


> Mate,
> 
> Something is a miss here! In other words, they don't club visa applications. Each visa application is treated on its own merit.
> Their general processing times is divided into two parts,
> 75% of all applications received irrespective of the timeline gets a visa grant nod in 9 months (currently for 190)
> Similarly, 90% (including 75%) gets finalised in 13 months (currently for 190)
> 10% perhaps never gets finalised for want of documents or suspended or denied!
> 
> Likewise, we can never know for certain in which bracket we fall! It is of course an average.
> 
> Perhaps, if someone can vouch either of the views for the benefit of all!


Mate,

I agree each visa application is treated on its own merits but I was saying that application received on a day (just for example) will go into one of the categories that we cannot predict unless our waiting time crosses the specified timelines.

I am not agreed with the below quoted sentence of yours


> 10% perhaps never gets finalised for want of documents or suspended or denied!


Since there are many people getting grants after crossing the 90% category timeline (reasons may be NJL, external checks, documents missing etc.,), there could be few denied or suspended but not all the 10%.


----------



## rvd

This week seems to dead silence for 190 aspirants; this made me to assume that grant notifications on myimmitracker in July month is going to be lesser than of June for the year 2017.

myimmitracker has 21 grant notifications for June and 12 so far in July. We have only 4 more working days in this month.

None would have imagined such statistics for July.

I wish DIBP makes my assumption wrong.


----------



## offto

rvd said:


> This week seems to dead silence for 190 aspirants; this made me to assume that grant notifications on myimmitracker in July month is going to be lesser than of June for the year 2017.
> 
> myimmitracker has 21 grant notifications for June and 12 so far in July. We have only 4 more working days in this month.
> 
> None would have imagined such statistics for July.
> 
> I wish DIBP makes my assumption wrong.


Yeah agree with your observation...Such a sorry state.
I doubt this is mainly due to any checks and stuff. It's a wait and watch game. Matching demand and supply..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

rvd said:


> This week seems to dead silence for 190 aspirants; this made me to assume that grant notifications on myimmitracker in July month is going to be lesser than of June for the year 2017.
> 
> myimmitracker has 21 grant notifications for June and 12 so far in July. We have only 4 more working days in this month.
> 
> None would have imagined such statistics for July.
> 
> I wish DIBP makes my assumption wrong.


Agreed.


----------



## Sammani

rvd said:


> This week seems to dead silence for 190 aspirants; this made me to assume that grant notifications on myimmitracker in July month is going to be lesser than of June for the year 2017.
> 
> myimmitracker has 21 grant notifications for June and 12 so far in July. We have only 4 more working days in this month.
> 
> None would have imagined such statistics for July.
> 
> I wish DIBP makes my assumption wrong.



yeah... nobody imagined so... anyway we have to wait patiently for our own day !!!


----------



## Himadri

Seems most of the Grants have come from GSM brisbane in June-July 2017 . Anyone noticed Grant from GSM Adeliade, please share..


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Yeah agree with your observation...Such a sorry state.
> I doubt this is mainly due to any checks and stuff. It's a wait and watch game. Matching demand and supply..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If it is matching of the demand and supply then government would have reduced the invitation quota and grant quota for the current year, whereas the numbers remain same only the processing time is keep on changing.

As many said earlier this could be because of recent policy changes and new ministry for security purposes.

Whatever it is we can't do anything at this moment other than checking the immi account, forum and immitracker.


----------



## vikaschandra

manoh said:


> Anyone have an idea? If medical requested is completed how long it takes to grant the visa by case officer.
> 
> Normaly when they revise the file..applied for 489 visa waiting is over 9 month already due to new baby born


Usually next visit by the CO should be in 28 days post the information is requested but it could go beyond that or can even be earlier..

If you have not received your visa yet and you are expecting the new born soon it is better that you get your application on hold, and post delivery add your baby to the application to proceed with the visa finalization. 

worst case scenario your visa is granted on the next day of the babies arrival you would need to file separate visa application for the infant and that could be hassle and time consuming


----------



## ausguy11

Today got AHC call...

Call lasted for 8 minutes and 25 Seconds


----------



## rvd

ausguy11 said:


> Today got AHC call...
> 
> Call lasted for 8 minutes and 25 Seconds


Good sign hope you will get your grant soon.

Maverick_VJ also posted in 189 that he got the AHC call, today, lasted for 30 minutes.

Good times are coming.


----------



## vikas.kaushik85

rohit_123 said:


> I doubt this. Then what is the use of bridging visa if it gets canceled due to the cancellation of existing visa?
> It is to fill in the gap between two substantive visas, and I believe BVA has full working rights


I called DIBP and asked him again, there are two scenarios and I would explain them below :

1. If I have existing 457 visa and I myself send email to DIBP to cancel it, I lose my briding visa A and full permission to work. I have to apply for briding visa E which have no work or study.

2. When 457 visa expires , Bridging A would come in effect automatically and I can change employer, do any work or study I want.

Hope it clarifies.

Unforuntately, my 457 is till December 2017 and I am getting lot of job offers which I can't join now as I have existing 457.


----------



## Himadri

Any 190 Grants Noticed today, please share..


----------



## BulletAK

ausguy11 said:


> Today got AHC call...
> 
> Call lasted for 8 minutes and 25 Seconds


What did they ask?


----------



## ausguy11

Thank you Dear



rvd said:


> Good sign hope you will get your grant soon.
> 
> Maverick_VJ also posted in 189 that he got the AHC call, today, lasted for 30 minutes.
> 
> Good times are coming.


----------



## tortilla

mohefny said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am happy to let you all know that me and my wife have been granted the SN 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader of this forum but your constant feedback always gave me hope. I hope that all those awaiting grants get theirs soon.
> 
> Patience and good faith will keep us all going a long way.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> 
> Assessment
> 
> Architect (232111) AACA:
> Submitted February 2014
> Refused June 2014
> 
> Architectural Draftsperson (312111) VETASSESS:
> Submitted 11-5-2015
> Positive outcome 10-9-2015
> 
> 
> EOI
> 
> Submitted 20-10-2015
> Updated 25-02-2016
> Updated 05-07-2016
> 
> 
> NT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 22-10-2015
> Acknowledged 28-10-2015
> Sponsorship refused
> 
> 
> ACT State Sponsorship
> 
> Submitted 29-02-2016
> Acknowledged 02-03-2016
> CO assigned 12-05-2016
> Refused 18-05-2016 (because of one missing document)
> Re-Submitted 05-07-2016
> Acknowledged 07-07-2016
> CO assigned 13-07-2016
> SS approved 14-07-2016
> 
> 
> Visa application
> 
> Invited 14-07-2016
> Spouse IELTS taken 05-08-2016
> Health checkup 07-08-2016
> Lodged and paid 09-09-2016
> Front load all documents
> 1st CO contact 19-09-2016 (evidence of name change)
> Responded 01-10-2016
> 2nd CO contact 09-11-2016 (certified copy of current passport again)
> Responded 09-11-2016
> Granted 14-06-2017
> Days since visa lodgement 275
> First Entry Date 09-08-2017
> 
> All the best to all of you.


congrats to you mohefny!!! hope to see you in canberra soon!


----------



## rohit_123

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> I called DIBP and asked him again, there are two scenarios and I would explain them below :
> 
> 1. If I have existing 457 visa and I myself send email to DIBP to cancel it, I lose my briding visa A and full permission to work. I have to apply for briding visa E which have no work or study.
> 
> 2. When 457 visa expires , Bridging A would come in effect automatically and I can change employer, do any work or study I want.
> 
> Hope it clarifies.
> 
> Unforuntately, my 457 is till December 2017 and I am getting lot of job offers which I can't join now as I have existing 457.


Thanks man for the info, I was about to switch the job assuming that the bridging visa will take care


----------



## vikaschandra

gusig0036 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Please find below my points breakdown
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 10
> Degree - 15
> Exp - 0 (overall 4 yrs of exp but ACS deducted 2 yrs so 0 pt for remaining 2 yrs.)
> 
> Total = 30+10+15 = 55
> 
> I wanted to go for 189 but as i am having shortage of 5 points so thinking to get 5 point by Queensland SS via 190 for
> 
> Developer Programmer 261312
> Wanted to check if i stand a chance to get 5 points by Queensland SS.
> I would be grateful for your kind guidance.


In my opinion with 55 it is kinda difficult to get the ITA. You should try to improve your language scores as that is the place you have potential to excel and get extra points to run for 189


----------



## gusig0036

Thank you Sir. 
Is not it possible to get 5 point via state sponsorship to complete 60 pt (55+5) or no chance at all.


----------



## zaback21

gusig0036 said:


> Thank you Sir.
> Is not it possible to get 5 point via state sponsorship to complete 60 pt (55+5) or no chance at all.


You can. But it depends on whether you can fulfill QLD's requirements or not. You need to personally apply to them. Here's the info. https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/

Or as vikas said, better get 10 more English points and try for 189 at 65 points.

You can also try other state.

But NSW won't invite you if you don't have 65+5. So, you can go to the website of each state and find out about them.

Vic: Skilled Visas in Australia - Live in Victoria

NSW (they haven't opened yet): Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Tas: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa


----------



## gusig0036

zaback21 said:


> You can. But it depends on whether you can fulfill QLD's requirements or not. You need to personally apply to them. Here's the info. https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/
> 
> Or as vikas said, better get 10 more English points and try for 189 at 65 points.
> 
> You can also try other state.
> 
> But NSW won't invite you if you don't have 65+5. So, you can go to the website of each state and find out about them.
> 
> Vic: Skilled Visas in Australia - Live in Victoria
> 
> NSW (they haven't opened yet): Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> Tas: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa


Thank you so much Sir. 
Here is the summary :
a) Queensland - They need atleast 5 yrs of exp based on ACS statement and valid job offer. I neither have 5 yrs exp nor job offer.
b) Tas : They need formal job offer that is based in Tasmania that is in-line with your nominated occupation. I dont have any job offer.
c) NSW : As you mentioned, they wont call me for 55+5

So we left with Victoria only. They need min 3 yrs exp. But i am not sure if these 3 yrs is from overall exp or on the basis on ACS statement. Please confirm.


----------



## zaback21

gusig0036 said:


> Thank you so much Sir.
> Here is the summary :
> a) Queensland - They need atleast 5 yrs of exp based on ACS statement and valid job offer. I neither have 5 yrs exp nor job offer.
> b) Tas : They need formal job offer that is based in Tasmania that is in-line with your nominated occupation. I dont have any job offer.
> c) NSW : As you mentioned, they wont call me for 55+5
> 
> So we left with Victoria only. They need min 3 yrs exp. But i am not sure if these 3 yrs is from overall exp or on the basis on ACS statement. Please confirm.


I am not sure about Vic work exp, better ask others. Also try and see ACT, SA, NT. See if they nominate too.


----------



## andreyx108b

gusig0036 said:


> Thank you so much Sir.
> 
> Here is the summary :
> 
> a) Queensland - They need atleast 5 yrs of exp based on ACS statement and valid job offer. I neither have 5 yrs exp nor job offer.
> 
> b) Tas : They need formal job offer that is based in Tasmania that is in-line with your nominated occupation. I dont have any job offer.
> 
> c) NSW : As you mentioned, they wont call me for 55+5
> 
> 
> 
> So we left with Victoria only. They need min 3 yrs exp. But i am not sure if these 3 yrs is from overall exp or on the basis on ACS statement. Please confirm.




Post qualification experience as stated on their website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc

ausguy11 said:


> Today got AHC call...
> 
> Call lasted for 8 minutes and 25 Seconds



AHC Call is common now. It seems like they do more verification than they used to .


----------



## cyetukuri

What did they asked you?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

Please tell us your timelines please...

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

They asked basic question like:

type of visa, dob, highest qualification , passing year, all companies name, joining dates,
current company roles, Reporting manager name, salary per month .. Thats it

After that she said, department will contact you if any further info is required

Overall time : 8.25 Minutes.






cyetukuri said:


> What did they asked you?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

ACS: Dec 2015(261312 Dev programmer)
PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
Pts: 30 (age) + 15(edu) + 5 (exp) + 10 (Pte) = 60 
EOI : 189(60 pts) & 190(65 pts) - for NSW and Victoria 29th Sept 2016
NSW ITA : 13 Oct 2016
NSW approval : 7 December 2016
PCC: 22 Dec 2016
Visa lodge: 30 dec2016
Medical : 12 Jan 2017
Co Alloc : 17 Jan 2017(Requested medical)
Medical provided: 19 Jan 2017
AHC call - 27 July 2017
Grant : Fingers Crossed







cyetukuri said:


> Please tell us your timelines please...
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

I hope you will receive the Grant very soon. All the best.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gusig0036

ausguy11 said:


> They asked basic question like:
> 
> type of visa, dob, highest qualification , passing year, all companies name, joining dates,
> current company roles, Reporting manager name, salary per month .. Thats it
> 
> After that she said, department will contact you if any further info is required
> 
> Overall time : 8.25 Minutes.


Hello Brother,

I am also opting for 261312 Dev programmer and have same score as you except exp - 5.

Could you please share your experience with ACS how much was overall and how much they deducted. I am yet to file ACS and has BTech in CSE stream + working in same field from last 4 years,

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## offto

Whatta disappointing week this has been..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

when i had applied for ACS then my experience was 4.4 year in December 2015.

ACS deducted my 2 years of experience , so relevent was 2.4 years....

Then in Sept 2016 i lodged the EOI..... 2.4 + 8 = 3.2 Years( 5 points)

P.S : if you are working with the same company then no need to do ACS again.






gusig0036 said:


> Hello Brother,
> 
> I am also opting for 261312 Dev programmer and have same score as you except exp - 5.
> 
> Could you please share your experience with ACS how much was overall and how much they deducted. I am yet to file ACS and has BTech in CSE stream + working in same field from last 4 years,
> 
> Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## gusig0036

ausguy11 said:


> when i had applied for ACS then my experience was 4.4 year in December 2015.
> 
> ACS deducted my 2 years of experience , so relevent was 2.4 years....
> 
> Then in Sept 2016 i lodged the EOI..... 2.4 + 8 = 3.2 Years( 5 points)
> 
> P.S : if you are working with the same company then no need to do ACS again.


Thanks brother. One more question please, Before this regular 4 years job i worked as a contractor in small firm for more than 6 months but salary was paid in cash mode rather than crediting to bank account. As salary was very less so did not file ITR as well. Curious to know if i can show that experience in some way to ACS & DIBP. I have offer letter / experience letter / joining letter but no pay slips and ITR. 

Requesting your guidance.


----------



## ausguy11

You can ask as written proof from the company and use it as your payment details




gusig0036 said:


> Thanks brother. One more question please, Before this regular 4 years job i worked as a contractor in small firm for more than 6 months but salary was paid in cash mode rather than crediting to bank account. As salary was very less so did not file ITR as well. Curious to know if i can show that experience in some way to ACS & DIBP. I have offer letter / experience letter / joining letter but no pay slips and ITR.
> 
> Requesting your guidance.


----------



## Himadri

offto said:


> Whatta disappointing week this has been..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Couldn't Agree More, hope today is a different day:bolt::typing:

Anybody saw any Grants :wave:


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Couldn't Agree More, hope today is a different day:bolt::typing:
> 
> Anybody saw any Grants :wave:


Asking same question daily... Such a boring thing to do... :deadhorse:


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> Asking same question daily... Such a boring thing to do... :deadhorse:


Yes, I know.....now has become part of Daily routine. But really surprised that nothing moving, have noticed only two 489 .......

Where are we heading???????:frusty:


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Yes, I know.....now has become part of Daily routine. But really surprised that nothing moving, have noticed only two 489 .......
> 
> Where are we heading???????:frusty:


BLACKHOLE :tinfoil3:


----------



## theanalyst

karanbansal91 said:


> Himadri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know.....now has become part of Daily routine. But really surprised that nothing moving, have noticed only two 489 .......
> 
> Where are we heading???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKHOLE
Click to expand...

I think the proper term is LIMBO.


----------



## andreyx108b

theanalyst said:


> I think the proper term is LIMBO.




Completely agree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brane

*Update*

Hello Folks,
Update from my end
Received call from AHC for verification on Friday.
Officer was very polite. Went on for 25-30 mins.
Nothing worth mentioning abt questions.Same old typical ones.
No further documents asked. 
Fingers crossed 🙏


----------



## zishahmur

Since Friday, my application page is like that :

http://picpaste.com/pics/erro-3gyGT6xo.1501358854.jpg

I am only able to see my application status, I can't see my health link, attach doc link update us link anything. Is anyone else experiencing the same problem? I was wondering what they do when application is finalised (can it be like that for that reason, I am really worried)? 

Infact, I noticed a little error in one of the doc i submitted so I wanted to resubmit it with the notification of incorrect answer, but all I am seeing is this. Can anyone of you put some light and suggest what to do next please?


----------



## rvd

Brane said:


> Hello Folks,
> Update from my end
> Received call from AHC for verification on Friday.
> Officer was very polite. Went on for 25-30 mins.
> Nothing worth mentioning abt questions.Same old typical ones.
> No further documents asked.
> Fingers crossed 🙏


Good movement.. All the best..


----------



## gusig0036

rvd said:


> Good movement.. All the best..


Hi RVD, 

I am also applying for same code. Could you please tell me when did you submit EOI and what was your points breakdown. It would be really helpful for me to calculate my probability of getting invite.

Thanks you so much.


----------



## abcbog

Update:
Hello All,
Finally, my wife has delivered our new baby, so what should I do now? Which form shall I submit with the passport and birth certificate?

Quote:
Originally Posted by abcbog View Post
Dear expats,
I have submitted my documents to the DIBP on 16 Nov. 2016 and received their comment on 14 Dec. 2016 and replied them on the second day, for my spouse only, as below:
'Other requirements - I noted from your health examinations that you did not complete the chest x-ray due to pregnancy. The department requires a letter from your doctor advising of your pregnancy and also the due date for the baby.'

During our health examinations, we noticed that my wife is pregnant in her second month. Accordingly, the panel doctor said we should not do the x-ray for her as that approved by the DIBP. 

My Questions:
1- Is that acceptable to grant our visas without the x-ray examinations?
2- Shall we do this examination for her during pregnancy? are there any risks?
3- According to their schedule, when they might reply to me last submissions?

Best regards.


----------



## dar8

abcbog said:


> Update:
> Hello All,
> Finally, my wife has delivered our new baby, so what should I do now? Which form shall I submit with the passport and birth certificate?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by abcbog View Post
> Dear expats,
> I have submitted my documents to the DIBP on 16 Nov. 2016 and received their comment on 14 Dec. 2016 and replied them on the second day, for my spouse only, as below:
> 'Other requirements - I noted from your health examinations that you did not complete the chest x-ray due to pregnancy. The department requires a letter from your doctor advising of your pregnancy and also the due date for the baby.'
> 
> During our health examinations, we noticed that my wife is pregnant in her second month. Accordingly, the panel doctor said we should not do the x-ray for her as that approved by the DIBP.
> 
> My Questions:
> 1- Is that acceptable to grant our visas without the x-ray examinations?
> 2- Shall we do this examination for her during pregnancy? are there any risks?
> 3- According to their schedule, when they might reply to me last submissions?
> 
> Best regards.


Congratz !!! Upload form 1022 , baby's passport , original and translated copies of baby's birth certificate to immi account


----------



## TheInnovativeGuy

Hey folks! 

Just a quick question. 

For 261313 Software Engineer, the ANZSCO code description says, 


'261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER

Alternative Titles:
Software Architect 
Software Designer

Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
Skill Level: 1

Specialisations:

Database Designer 
Systems Architect'

I am just wondering, do you have to meet the specialization requirement? I mean, some MARA agent told me that by simply getting a positive skills assessment as a software engineer is not enough. You have to either showcase your skills in Database Designing or Systems Architecture for the Case Officer to be satisfied, and for the visa to be granted. Is it true? 

Thanks in advance! 

TheInnovativeGuy


----------



## andreyx108b

TheInnovativeGuy said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> For 261313 Software Engineer, the ANZSCO code description says,
> 
> 
> '261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 
> Alternative Titles:
> Software Architect
> Software Designer
> 
> Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> Skill Level: 1
> 
> Specialisations:
> 
> Database Designer
> Systems Architect'
> 
> I am just wondering, do you have to meet the specialization requirement? I mean, some MARA agent told me that by simply getting a positive skills assessment as a software engineer is not enough. You have to either showcase your skills in Database Designing or Systems Architecture for the Case Officer to be satisfied, and for the visa to be granted. Is it true?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> TheInnovativeGuy


ACS assessment is enough for migration. Don't use these MARA agents who told you that.


----------



## abcbog

abcbog said:


> Update:
> Hello All,
> Finally, my wife has delivered our new baby, so what should I do now? Which form shall I submit with the passport and birth certificate?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by abcbog View Post
> Dear expats,
> I have submitted my documents to the DIBP on 16 Nov. 2016 and received their comment on 14 Dec. 2016 and replied them on the second day, for my spouse only, as below:
> 'Other requirements - I noted from your health examinations that you did not complete the chest x-ray due to pregnancy. The department requires a letter from your doctor advising of your pregnancy and also the due date for the baby.'
> 
> During our health examinations, we noticed that my wife is pregnant in her second month. Accordingly, the panel doctor said we should not do the x-ray for her as that approved by the DIBP.
> 
> My Questions:
> 1- Is that acceptable to grant our visas without the x-ray examinations?
> 2- Shall we do this examination for her during pregnancy? are there any risks?
> 3- According to their schedule, when they might reply to me last submissions?
> 
> Best regards.


In form 1022, where I have to write the data of my new baby?


----------



## rvd

You need to either showcase your skills in Database Designing or Systems Architecture during the ACS evaluation if you are not having education degree with Software as major.

CO won't ask during the visa process time. 

ALL THE BEST




TheInnovativeGuy said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> For 261313 Software Engineer, the ANZSCO code description says,
> 
> 
> '261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER
> 
> Alternative Titles:
> Software Architect
> Software Designer
> 
> Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems.
> Skill Level: 1
> 
> Specialisations:
> 
> Database Designer
> Systems Architect'
> 
> I am just wondering, do you have to meet the specialization requirement? I mean, some MARA agent told me that by simply getting a positive skills assessment as a software engineer is not enough. You have to either showcase your skills in Database Designing or Systems Architecture for the Case Officer to be satisfied, and for the visa to be granted. Is it true?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> TheInnovativeGuy


----------



## rvd

I got the invite through State nomination from VIC.

Points breakdown are 
English -10 
Education -15
Age -25
Experience - 10
State Sponsorship-5
Total - 65

Timelines are:

ACS Submitted- Mid May
ACS +ve outcome - 10-Jun-2016
PTE - 04-Aug-2016
EOI and VIC Applied - Aug First Week
VIC Acknowledgment - 07-Sep-2016
VIC Invite -12-Dec-2016
Visa Applied - 11-Jan-2017
Grant - Will get it soon 


ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR PR PROCESS 





gusig0036 said:


> Hi RVD,
> 
> I am also applying for same code. Could you please tell me when did you submit EOI and what was your points breakdown. It would be really helpful for me to calculate my probability of getting invite.
> 
> Thanks you so much.


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> In form 1022, where I have to write the data of my new baby?


Congratulations once again for your new baby.

As far as I remember, for adding a new born baby to your visa application need to submit Form 1436.

Wait for experts suggestions or search in threads earlier responses. If I found I will share the link.

All the best.


----------



## abcbog

rvd said:


> Congratulations once again for your new baby.
> 
> As far as I remember, for adding a new born baby to your visa application need to submit Form 1436.
> 
> Wait for experts suggestions or search in threads earlier responses. If I found I will share the link.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your responses and I'll do that.


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Thanks for your responses and I'll do that.


You are correct it is form 1022, form 1436 is for adding applicants.

Please refer:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-new-born-baby-visa-189-a.html#post11201706


----------



## FemiK

Hello experts in the house,
I've been waiting for 190 since December and was hoping to travel with pregnant wife. Now, due date is close so was wondering, is it better to inform CO/ put application on hold until after baby is born (and risk even more delay) or could we just wait for grants (hopefully soon) and then take the new baby along on a visitor visa (if that's even possible)?

Please advise!
Thanks everyone!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dar8

abcbog said:


> In form 1022, where I have to write the data of my new baby?



Hi mate, this is the way i did it , in form 1022 ,

Question 14 - 

1 Information which is no longer current

i wrote " Form 80 Question 43 , Do you have children? No "

New correct details

i wrote

"Do you have children? Yes"

2). Information which is no longer valid

i wrote " Form 80 child 1 details - left blank "

New correct details

i wrote details of new born "Relationship to you - xxx , Family name- xxx , Given names- xxx , Sex-xxx, date of birth - xxx, city- xxx, province - xxx, country - xxx, citizenship - xxx , country of current residence - xxx , Migrating with you - Yes "

Also in immi account there is an update us section under which you can find an option called changes in circumstances or something similar , fill this section too. For co to add a new born to a lodged yet undecided application form 1022 , birth certificate copies and passport is sufficient. Also send your processing unit an email saying you want to add new born baby to your application.


----------



## shishirj

Himadri said:


> Couldn't Agree More, hope today is a different day:bolt::typing:
> 
> Anybody saw any Grants :wave:



Just browsing through pages, came across your timelines..

My gut feel is u'll receive a direct grant.

Good luck..:tea:


----------



## gusig0036

rvd said:


> I got the invite through State nomination from VIC.
> 
> Points breakdown are
> English -10
> Education -15
> Age -25
> Experience - 10
> State Sponsorship-5
> Total - 65
> 
> Timelines are:
> 
> ACS Submitted- Mid May
> ACS +ve outcome - 10-Jun-2016
> PTE - 04-Aug-2016
> EOI and VIC Applied - Aug First Week
> VIC Acknowledgment - 07-Sep-2016
> VIC Invite -12-Dec-2016
> Visa Applied - 11-Jan-2017
> Grant - Will get it soon
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST FOR YOUR PR PROCESS


Thanks a lot !!!

In my case everything is same except Exp point which is 0. so with 55+5, can i get invite from Vic. Total exp is 4.5. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## zaback21

gusig0036 said:


> Thanks a lot !!!
> 
> In my case everything is same except Exp point which is 0. so with 55+5, can i get invite from Vic. Total exp is 4.5. Please share your thoughts.


Find out if Vic needs exp or not.

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## Himadri

shishirj said:


> Just browsing through pages, came across your timelines..
> 
> 
> 
> My gut feel is u'll receive a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck..:tea:




Thanks buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Himadri said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, you got all covered it seems, so hopefully!


----------



## abcbog

dar8 said:


> Hi mate, this is the way i did it , in form 1022 ,
> 
> Question 14 -
> 
> 1 Information which is no longer current
> 
> i wrote " Form 80 Question 43 , Do you have children? No "
> 
> New correct details
> 
> i wrote
> 
> "Do you have children? Yes"
> 
> 2). Information which is no longer valid
> 
> i wrote " Form 80 child 1 details - left blank "
> 
> New correct details
> 
> i wrote details of new born "Relationship to you - xxx , Family name- xxx , Given names- xxx , Sex-xxx, date of birth - xxx, city- xxx, province - xxx, country - xxx, citizenship - xxx , country of current residence - xxx , Migrating with you - Yes "
> 
> Also in immi account there is an update us section under which you can find an option called changes in circumstances or something similar , fill this section too. For co to add a new born to a lodged yet undecided application form 1022 , birth certificate copies and passport is sufficient. Also send your processing unit an email saying you want to add new born baby to your application.


Thanks, mate, that's more than enough.


----------



## rvd

gusig0036 said:


> Thanks a lot !!!
> 
> In my case everything is same except Exp point which is 0. so with 55+5, can i get invite from Vic. Total exp is 4.5. Please share your thoughts.


It is based on your occupation if you are ICT occupations then it is difficult to predict as VIC changes its selection criteria this year.

If other than ICT occupations then based on your technology and their demand. CV plays a vital role in this case.

ALL THE BEST.


----------



## offto

Nobody reporting getting/reporting grants?? What's happening!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiSG

andreyx108b said:


> Well, you got all covered it seems, so hopefully!


Andrey, 
Can you confirm if July 17 have the least grants reported (on immitrakcer) till now since Jan 2016?


----------



## dar8

Guys , i don't want to scare anyone but i just heard on news that immigration is looking into making provisional visa stage mandatory for permanent residents so it means everyone has to spend compulsory time in Australia on a provisional visa before applying for PR. 

Did some searching and found the policy consultation page on dibp calling for submissions from public to give feedback in order to consider this new change

Policy Consultation Paper - Visa Simplification: Transforming Australiaâ€™s Visa System

it's not clear how long this provisional stage will be. I would like to know, if somehow dibp brings this new rule will it affect any current applicants . Also 489 visa already requires holders to live in regional/designated areas for 2 years before they become eligible for PR, if the government says you have to stay in Australia for 3 years on a provisional visa before applying for PR or something like that , will it affect current provisional visa holders who are already on the 2 year pathway program

Australian immigration has become very un predictable recently , they change rules without prior warning , it's difficult to plan anything without knowing if the goal post will be moved by the time we reach there.


----------



## mattjason

Does anyone has insight about some recent policy/departmental changes in Australia...according to this article..AU set to get a super power ministry called 'Home office'..which will consolidate several departs like security etc including immigration...this could mean major revamp in depts ,policy people etc....so may be the delay we are witnessing in terms of visa grants could mean something like the immig dept is waiting for the moving pieces to settle...

Australia’s new ‘Home Office’ is a worry for immigration policy


----------



## Himadri

andreyx108b said:


> Well, you got all covered it seems, so hopefully!


Thanks Andrey, hoping for the best.:fingerscrossed:

What's happening at your end?


----------



## mc_nj86

*Applied since September 2016*

Hi, 
I have a query.

Main Applicant: my wife
Score: 65
english: IELTS 7 (in each band)
Quota: 2613
state applied for: NSW
Date applied: September 2016
EOI submitted: September 2016
Invitation: Pending.

Could please help me with expected timeline for invitation.


----------



## TheInnovativeGuy

Thanks everyone! Really appreciate it.


----------



## TheInnovativeGuy

That's messed up! Don't think, it will affect those who've already applied. However, approval and implementation of the proposal might take about a year and a half. Not sure. Nevertheless, immigration is becoming harder and harder everywhere in the world. Seems like protectionism is the new, trendy and cool thing to believe in. Sadly, it's affecting global citizens and prospective migrants/expats.  




dar8 said:


> Guys , i don't want to scare anyone but i just heard on news that immigration is looking into making provisional visa stage mandatory for permanent residents so it means everyone has to spend compulsory time in Australia on a provisional visa before applying for PR.
> 
> Did some searching and found the policy consultation page on dibp calling for submissions from public to give feedback in order to consider this new change
> 
> Policy Consultation Paper - Visa Simplification: Transforming Australia’s Visa System
> 
> it's not clear how long this provisional stage will be. I would like to know, if somehow dibp brings this new rule will it affect any current applicants . Also 489 visa already requires holders to live in regional/designated areas for 2 years before they become eligible for PR, if the government says you have to stay in Australia for 3 years on a provisional visa before applying for PR or something like that , will it affect current provisional visa holders who are already on the 2 year pathway program
> 
> Australian immigration has become very un predictable recently , they change rules without prior warning , it's difficult to plan anything without knowing if the goal post will be moved by the time we reach there.


----------



## USI

TheInnovativeGuy said:


> That's messed up! Don't think, it will affect those who've already applied. However, approval and implementation of the proposal might take about a year and a half. Not sure. Nevertheless, immigration is becoming harder and harder everywhere in the world. Seems like protectionism is the new, trendy and cool thing to believe in. Sadly, it's affecting global citizens and prospective migrants/expats.


At the end, it says: You can provide your views to the Department through our online web form.
Submissions can be provided until 15 September 2017.

I highly doubt if they can put all these applications on hold until then. 15th September is the last day for survey submission and then they need to look into the analysis part which might take a month or two. I personally don't see it affecting the current applicants. I hope I am not wrong here. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shets

USI said:


> At the end, it says: You can provide your views to the Department through our online web form.
> Submissions can be provided until 15 September 2017.
> 
> I highly doubt if they can put all these applications on hold until then. 15th September is the last day for survey submission and then they need to look into the analysis part which might take a month or two. I personally don't see it affecting the current applicants. I hope I am not wrong here. :fingerscrossed:



Yes. These have been doing the rounds of Australian news regarding the proposed changes to the existing system. Technically, it shouldn't affect visa applications already lodged. After all, one has paid for permanent residency visa and not provisional visa!


----------



## offto

shets said:


> Yes. These have been doing the rounds of Australian news regarding the proposed changes to the existing system. Technically, it shouldn't affect visa applications already lodged. After all, one has paid for permanent residency visa and not provisional visa!


Yeah good point...My agent also reassured about that

Also, in that article they mentioned that they derived this method from other nations like Netherlands, UK, USA etc....so is that the case with those countries? Anybody know? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaryan06

Hi All,

I have added my parents details as Non-Migrating family members. Did any one has done the same and did CO asked for any PCC details for the non-migrating family members. Could any one please help me in this. Because my parents doesnt have passport and i dont want my process to delay more. CO was not assigned till yet to me. I am planning to remove as non-migrating members if they have asked for PCC for any of the already applied applicants. Please do help.

Thanks,
Aaryan.


----------



## Diligence

aaryan06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have added my parents details as Non-Migrating family members. Did any one has done the same and did CO asked for any PCC details for the non-migrating family members. Could any one please help me in this. Because my parents doesnt have passport and i dont want my process to delay more. CO was not assigned till yet to me. I am planning to remove as non-migrating members if they have asked for PCC for any of the already applied applicants. Please do help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaryan.


Nothing will be asked for non migrating parents.I did the same.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

If the parents are not migrating , how does it help providing their info in the application?


----------



## hasansins

joshijaanvi said:


> If the parents are not migrating , how does it help providing their info in the application?


Because in Form 80 it is asked to provide family details.


----------



## vikas.kaushik85

aaryan06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have added my parents details as Non-Migrating family members. Did any one has done the same and did CO asked for any PCC details for the non-migrating family members. Could any one please help me in this. Because my parents doesnt have passport and i dont want my process to delay more. CO was not assigned till yet to me. I am planning to remove as non-migrating members if they have asked for PCC for any of the already applied applicants. Please do help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaryan.


Please upload form 1023 in your parents "Attach documents" fields and mention you did an honest mistake and mention your parents are not migrating with you as of now but may apply for parents visa later on, DIBP will remove it. 
Sometimes they remove it themselves when they see both parents are married and hence not dependent.

I uploaded 1023 in advance and yesterday when I saw my IMMI account, my parents fields were removed, so someone removed them.

However, CO hasn't be assigned to me and no contact has been made..
Not sure if thats a bad thing or signs of direct grant ( too optimistic )


----------



## kaju

aaryan06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have added my parents details as Non-Migrating family members. Did any one has done the same and did CO asked for any PCC details for the non-migrating family members. Could any one please help me in this. Because my parents doesnt have passport and i dont want my process to delay more. CO was not assigned till yet to me. I am planning to remove as non-migrating members if they have asked for PCC for any of the already applied applicants. Please do help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaryan.


Although you MUST provide details of your partner, children, parents and siblings in the Form 80, you can't include your parents in the visa application any more (since last November) as they are no longer considered to be part of your family unit.

https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## andreyx108b

aaryan06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have added my parents details as Non-Migrating family members. Did any one has done the same and did CO asked for any PCC details for the non-migrating family members. Could any one please help me in this. Because my parents doesnt have passport and i dont want my process to delay more. CO was not assigned till yet to me. I am planning to remove as non-migrating members if they have asked for PCC for any of the already applied applicants. Please do help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaryan.




Hm, did you add them in the initial app. Form? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

vikas.kaushik85 said:


> Please upload form 1023 in your parents "Attach documents" fields and mention you did an honest mistake and mention your parents are not migrating with you as of now but may apply for parents visa later on, DIBP will remove it.
> Sometimes they remove it themselves when they see both parents are married and hence not dependent.
> 
> I uploaded 1023 in advance and yesterday when I saw my IMMI account, my parents fields were removed, so someone removed them.
> 
> However, CO hasn't be assigned to me and no contact has been made..
> Not sure if thats a bad thing or signs of direct grant ( too optimistic )


I believe the original query is that he has added his parents details as Non-migratory. Now he is concerned that CO will ask for their PCC as well.
What you are suggesting is again the same that he mentions to CO that they are not moving now but will move later. This will in turn prompt the CO to ask for further documentation even though they are NOT moving now.
The question is that whether recently CO has asked for PCC etc for parents/siblings added under non-migratory section.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> Hm, did you add them in the initial app. Form?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 80 : Question 44 & Question 45

These are asking for details about Parents and Siblings etc WHO ARE NON-migratory in my case.

Has CO asked for PCC details of these members as well recently?


----------



## andreyx108b

sharma1981 said:


> Form 80 : Question 44 & Question 45
> 
> 
> 
> These are asking for details about Parents and Siblings etc WHO ARE NON-migratory in my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Has CO asked for PCC details of these members as well recently?




In the form 80 - you wont be aaked. 

Some used to add parents in the lodgment application form - they were asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

sharma1981 said:


> Form 80 : Question 44 & Question 45
> 
> These are asking for details about Parents and Siblings etc WHO ARE NON-migratory in my case.
> 
> Has CO asked for PCC details of these members as well recently?


I have not seen anywhere. While as these are non-migrating, so Why CO would ask for PCC for them??? In their future applications they have to provide those.


----------



## sharma1981

andreyx108b said:


> In the form 80 - you wont be aaked.
> 
> Some used to add parents in the lodgment application form - they were asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You took away big burden from my head. Both my parents and siblings don't have passports and it would have been a big headache if CO would have asked for PCC.


----------



## kaju

sharma1981 said:


> I believe the original query is that he has added his parents details as Non-migratory. Now he is concerned that CO will ask for their PCC as well.
> What you are suggesting is again the same that he mentions to CO that they are not moving now but will move later. This will in turn prompt the CO to ask for further documentation even though they are NOT moving now.
> The question is that whether recently CO has asked for PCC etc for parents/siblings added under non-migratory section.


The CO will not ask for any information for the parents - except possibly to request a Form 1023 to remove them from the application - the only place where the details of an applicant's parents need to be given is the Form 80. 

aaryan06 could upload a completed Form 1023 requesting that his parents be removed from his application.

It doesn't matter if the parents intend to migrate later - this application can not include them, so what they may do in future is not relevant for this application. They can't be included in this application (assuming the application was lodged after 19 November 2016).

It also doesn't matter whether an applicant has one living parent or two, either way they are not members of the applicant's family unit anymore.

As the parents can not be included in the application, (and they are NOT non-migrating dependents) there is no need for any checks for them, and the CO will not ask for that information - although their details must still be given on the Form 80.


----------



## sharma1981

kaju said:


> The CO will not ask for any information for the parents - except possibly to request a Form 1023 to remove them from the application - the only place where the details of an applicant's parents need to be given is the Form 80.
> 
> aaryan06 could upload a completed Form 1023 requesting that his parents be removed from his application.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the parents intend to migrate later - this application can not include them, so what they may do in future is not relevant for this application. They can't be included in this application (assuming the application was lodged after 19 November 2016).
> 
> It also doesn't matter whether an applicant has one living parent or two, either way they are not members of the applicant's family unit anymore.
> 
> As the parents can not be included in the application, (and they are NOT non-migrating dependents) there is no need for any checks for them, and the CO will not ask for that information - although their details must still be given on the Form 80.


Thanks.

I was under the impression that even adding parents and sibling details in form 80 might attract CO attention for submission of their PCC etc. 
I haven't added them in VISA application. Only my spouse who intends to migrate with me is part of the VISA lodge application. Parents and siblings are part of form 80 only.


----------



## kaju

sharma1981 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was under the impression that even adding parents and sibling details in form 80 might attract CO attention for submission of their PCC etc.
> 
> No, it doesn't.
> 
> I haven't added them in VISA application. Only my spouse who intends to migrate with me is part of the VISA lodge application. Parents and siblings are part of form 80 only.


Good!


----------



## shets

offto said:


> Yeah good point...My agent also reassured about that
> 
> Also, in that article they mentioned that they derived this method from other nations like Netherlands, UK, USA etc....so is that the case with those countries? Anybody know?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Look, OZ cannot compare the process to American or European system of residency. Their economy size is huge offering larger than expected opportunities..Australia in comparison is a small country in terms of population or economy..

I was quite surprised myself when I read that OZ government is influenced by like minded countries mentioned above. I dare to say migrants would look the other way, if the government indeed decides to do away with the permanent residency with provisional visa system. The Australian society is itself divided on this opinion as it will clearly differentiate migrants from residents. Moreover, it will beat the purpose and make it that much more harder for the migrants to integrate into Australian society..

Sincerely hope this is not one of the reasons for the delay in grants!!


----------



## aaryan06

*Thanks All*

Thanks all for your valuable replies and I will upload FORM 1023 to remove my parents from application as per the link given by @Kaju (From Nov 2016, parents are not part of family units)



kaju said:


> The CO will not ask for any information for the parents - except possibly to request a Form 1023 to remove them from the application - the only place where the details of an applicant's parents need to be given is the Form 80.
> 
> aaryan06 could upload a completed Form 1023 requesting that his parents be removed from his application.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the parents intend to migrate later - this application can not include them, so what they may do in future is not relevant for this application. They can't be included in this application (assuming the application was lodged after 19 November 2016).
> 
> It also doesn't matter whether an applicant has one living parent or two, either way they are not members of the applicant's family unit anymore.
> 
> As the parents can not be included in the application, (and they are NOT non-migrating dependents) there is no need for any checks for them, and the CO will not ask for that information - although their details must still be given on the Form 80.


----------



## Satanz

DIBP official occupational ceilings has been released... 
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan

Satanz said:


> DIBP official occupational ceilings has been released...
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated Visa (Subclass 190). Am I correct?


----------



## NB

EthanHan said:


> Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated Visa (Subclass 190). Am I correct?


You are correct

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

EthanHan said:


> Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated Visa (Subclass 190). Am I correct?




States have their own, overall quota. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

andreyx108b said:


> States have their own, overall quota.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I suppose state quotas are not published ?


----------



## andreyx108b

commie_rick said:


> I suppose state quotas are not published ?


I think most do. 

NSW usually gets 4k as an example.


----------



## offto

andreyx108b said:


> I think most do.
> 
> NSW usually gets 4k as an example.


Thats for all occupation codes right? And they get to choose which occupation to prioritize over others?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> I think most do.
> 
> NSW usually gets 4k as an example.


Hi Andy,

As DIBP released the quota of this year, can we assume that quotas for visa grant also set so that grants may flow regularly or it will be the same as last couple of months..

Your thoughts please..


----------



## priyasanuel

Hi all,

Can anyone please tell me the processing time of 189 & 190 visa. I am planning to apply for 312211 (Civil Engineering Draft person) with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 NSW. Please advice which option is better to go ahead. And also please tell, where we can find the process time schedule as on July 2017.



Many Thanks


----------



## rvd

priyasanuel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me the processing time of 189 & 190 visa. I am planning to apply for 312211 (Civil Engineering Draft person) with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 NSW. Please advice which option is better to go ahead. And also please tell, where we can find the process time schedule as on July 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


189 processing time is 8 months(75% applications)	11 months (90% including the previous 75%)

190 processing time is 9 months(75% applications)	13 months (90% including the previous 75%)

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


I would suggest to go with 189.


----------



## rvd

rvd said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> As DIBP released the quota of this year, can we assume that quotas for visa grant also set so that grants may flow regularly or it will be the same as last couple of months..
> 
> Your thoughts please..


Hi Andy,

I got your answer from your below posts:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-more-grants-coming-august.html#post12876610

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...more-grants-coming-august-2.html#post12878090


Thanks


----------



## priyasanuel

rvd said:


> 189 processing time is 8 months(75% applications)	11 months (90% including the previous 75%)
> 
> 190 processing time is 9 months(75% applications)	13 months (90% including the previous 75%)
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> 
> 
> I would suggest to go with 189.


Thank you very much for your suggestion.


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> As DIBP released the quota of this year, can we assume that quotas for visa grant also set so that grants may flow regularly or it will be the same as last couple of months..
> 
> Your thoughts please..


To be honest, its hard to say, they were suppose to start granting as usual back in the July 1st, but still did not start... ceilings have no impact on grants in theory, but hey ho, we can't really say... just guess. I hope grants will start follow.


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest, its hard to say, they were suppose to start granting as usual back in the July 1st, but still did not start... ceilings have no impact on grants in theory, but hey ho, we can't really say... just guess. I hope grants will start follow.


Obviously everyone is waiting to see the flow..
Thanks for your comments..


----------



## commie_rick

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest, its hard to say, they were suppose to start granting as usual back in the July 1st, but still did not start... ceilings have no impact on grants in theory, but hey ho, we can't really say... just guess. I hope grants will start follow.


Hey ho let's go blitzekerg bop


----------



## NB

Himadri said:


> Any Grants observed today/ y'day???:fish2:


I don't understand the logic of posting the same question, which in itself has no intrinsic value, over multiple threads

I think it would be better if we use the threads for productive discussions

Cheers


----------



## Himadri

Posting so that to get views of others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Himadri said:


> Posting so that to get views of others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does this information help you or any other member so critically, that you feel that it has to be posted over several threads and have to get an answer ?

Its just a friendly request as it just diverts the attention from the main points being discussed

Cheers


----------



## rodtanjr

Hi guys, just want to update everybody here, i ve got an invitation just today from queensland under visa 489. Occupation 312111. Architectural draftsman. I knew 3 guys who just got invited today of the same details.
Im having 2nd thoughts of accepting this and wait for 190. My question is, let say while im holding a 489, can i still apply for 190 immediately? My goal is to secure a pr visa as early as possible without considering some conditions such as living for thst particular states for 2 yrs. i hope you guys will enlighten me. Thanks alot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Hello mates,
I have uploaded Form 1022 to inform the DIBP about my new baby born. Also, I have sent them the required documents, passport and birth certificate. Could anyone tell me what will the next step? Shall I do any other steps now? When can I create her HAP number?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vikaschandra

rodtanjr said:


> Hi guys, just want to update everybody here, i ve got an invitation just today from queensland under visa 489. Occupation 312111. Architectural draftsman. I knew 3 guys who just got invited today of the same details.
> Im having 2nd thoughts of accepting this and wait for 190. My question is, let say while im holding a 489, can i still apply for 190 immediately? My goal is to secure a pr visa as early as possible without considering some conditions such as living for thst particular states for 2 yrs. i hope you guys will enlighten me. Thanks alot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your ITA for 489.

Any specific reason you did not apply for 190 along with 489 at the same time?

As you must be aware that 489 has its own visa conditions and benefits are close to nil compared to PR therefore it is your call as whether to apply for 190 and wait or go for 489. Dont take suggestions from anyone around whether you should go for it or wait.. just make sure that you understand the pros and cons of taking it or leaving it and thereby you would be able to make a judgement.. take into consideration the current situation on ITA and visa grant which has started to become difficult

best wishes to you on whatever path you choose to go on


----------



## vikaschandra

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> I have uploaded Form 1022 to inform the DIBP about my new baby born. Also, I have sent them the required documents, passport and birth certificate. Could anyone tell me what will the next step? Shall I do any other steps now? When can I create her HAP number?
> Thanks in advance.



Congratulations on addition to your family. 

You have done your part and need to wait for the Case officer to get back to you with the Hap Id for the new born. In the past it had been taking 2 weeks to 6 weeks for applicants to get the Hap Id for the new born


----------



## rodtanjr

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your ITA for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific reason you did not apply for 190 along with 489 at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> As you must be aware that 489 has its own visa conditions and benefits are close to nil compared to PR therefore it is your call as whether to apply for 190 and wait or go for 489. Dont take suggestions from anyone around whether you should go for it or wait.. just make sure that you understand the pros and cons of taking it or leaving it and thereby you would be able to make a judgement.. take into consideration the current situation on ITA and visa grant which has started to become difficult
> 
> 
> 
> best wishes to you on whatever path you choose to go on




Hi,

Thanks for replying. My agent has submitted for both 190 and 489 to that particular state although at the moment its not yet available for 190 so they offered me 489.

My question bro is that, can i still apply for 190 while im processing for 489?? Or other scenario is can i still apply for 190 immediately while i activated 489?? Hope you can advise me.

As for other stuff, i knew some guys as well in wueensland who got their grant under 489


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

vikaschandra said:


> Congratulations on your ITA for 489.
> 
> 
> 
> Any specific reason you did not apply for 190 along with 489 at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> As you must be aware that 489 has its own visa conditions and benefits are close to nil compared to PR therefore it is your call as whether to apply for 190 and wait or go for 489. Dont take suggestions from anyone around whether you should go for it or wait.. just make sure that you understand the pros and cons of taking it or leaving it and thereby you would be able to make a judgement.. take into consideration the current situation on ITA and visa grant which has started to become difficult
> 
> 
> 
> best wishes to you on whatever path you choose to go on




You should have applied for 190 first and then 489. I had the option to apply for 489 but I didn't . Because I'm only interested in PR . 489 has regional restriction and that won't help me to get a better job in Australia 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

newbienz said:


> How does this information help you or any other member so critically, that you feel that it has to be posted over several threads and have to get an answer ?
> 
> Its just a friendly request as it just diverts the attention from the main points being discussed
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for Friendly advise! But , I do not think the question I ask every day is irrelevant as it affects all of us here.

If you don't like it ignore it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

The answer to your question is to look statistics at DIBP website. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Austimmiacnt said:


> The answer to your question is to look statistics at DIBP website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Do they publish? Who got the Grant in the day? How abt their timelines? To estimate.

Don't quote immi trackers now?

Chill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Himadri said:


> Do they publish? Who got the Grant in the day? How abt their timelines? To estimate.
> 
> Don't quote immi trackers now?
> 
> Chill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You need to relax man. Have some activity to relax as you keep worrying about everything. Yes I agree you should chill.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman2007

Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


----------



## vikaschandra

rodtanjr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying. My agent has submitted for both 190 and 489 to that particular state although at the moment its not yet available for 190 so they offered me 489.
> 
> My question bro is that, can i still apply for 190 while im processing for 489?? Or other scenario is can i still apply for 190 immediately while i activated 489?? Hope you can advise me.
> 
> As for other stuff, i knew some guys as well in wueensland who got their grant under 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


post going on 489 one may be eligible to apply for 190 provided they meet the requirements as well as the state does not have a specific condition on this.. you would need to browse through the website to find the relevant information as of now I do not have any link or details that can be provided. 

in the past people on 489 have applied for 190 and got through it to enjoy the PR privileges. Would suggest you do your thorough study before going ahead with it. meanwhile if I find some information will share it here


----------



## vikaschandra

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


Congratulations mate.. Wish you all the best for future endeavors


----------



## Guest

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .




Congrats . Wow. Happy times 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcphani

Hi guys, got invite for Victoria state sponsorship. Will wait for next round for 189. 

Thanks,
Phani
Developer programmer 261312
Age -30| Exp -15| Edu - 15| English-10
Pts 70 + 5(ss).


----------



## vikaschandra

mcphani said:


> Hi guys, got invite for Victoria state sponsorship. Will wait for next round for 189.
> 
> Thanks,
> Phani
> Developer programmer 261312
> Age -30| Exp -15| Edu - 15| English-10
> Pts 70 + 5(ss).


Congratulations


----------



## rvd

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


Congrats on your grant


----------



## rodtanjr

vikaschandra said:


> post going on 489 one may be eligible to apply for 190 provided they meet the requirements as well as the state does not have a specific condition on this.. you would need to browse through the website to find the relevant information as of now I do not have any link or details that can be provided.
> 
> 
> 
> in the past people on 489 have applied for 190 and got through it to enjoy the PR privileges. Would suggest you do your thorough study before going ahead with it. meanwhile if I find some information will share it here




I see. Thanks alot for your insight. Appreciated much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shailz

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


Congratulations and best wishes for future!!


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


Congratulations mate
All the best

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


Congratulations. Best wishes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


Congratulations Iceman 

Any particular reason it took a year+ or just the DIBP routine?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

newbienz said:


> I don't understand the logic of posting the same question, which in itself has no intrinsic value, over multiple threads
> 
> I think it would be better if we use the threads for productive discussions
> 
> Cheers


Enquiring about grants is not non-productive...nothing wrong in doing so..and no need to put any members on spot...If you can't recognize the logic or value, I feel sorry

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

iceman2007 said:


> Hey guys after waiting more than a year I am happy to inform you all that I finally got the grant yesterday eace: .


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## shets

offto said:


> Enquiring about grants is not non-productive...nothing wrong in doing so..and no need to put any members on spot...If you can't recognize the logic or value, I feel sorry
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Agree Offto 

Guys, Let this forum be free from any prejudice. It is the members call to post what he deems fit to post, provided he/she sticks to the centre of our main discussion..


BTW, Any grants today?


----------



## NB

shets said:


> Agree Offto
> 
> Guys, Let this forum be free from any prejudice. It is the members call to post what he deems fit to post, provided he/she sticks to the centre of our main discussion..
> 
> 
> BTW, Any grants today?


So it's ethical to bombard the same question on every thread in the forum also ?

It's an etiquette expected on all forums to wait for an answer for a reasonable time before,posting the same again 

And I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be followed on this forum also

Cheers


----------



## Guest

I agree with you. <*SNIP*> There was no need to dragging on this issue . <*SNIP*> , I will unsubscribe from this thread. Cheers.


newbienz said:


> So it's ethical to bombard the same question on every thread in the forum also ?
> 
> It's an etiquette expected on all forums to wait for an answer for a reasonable time before,posting the same again
> 
> And I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be followed on this forum also
> 
> Cheers


----------



## namsuh

Hi All,

Needed help to know how long does it take for the CO to be assigned after lodging 190 visa. Please find my current status and my record of different application stages.

Total Points : 65

31st May- ACS Cleared
13th June - EOI Lodged
22nd June - Invitation to Apply for NSW nomination
29th June - Invitation from NSW to apply for 190 visa
13th July - Visa Lodged
24th July - All docs including PCC and medical uploaded (for myself and spouse)
05th August - Waiting for CO allocation & Grant


----------



## vikaschandra

namsuh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Needed help to know how long does it take for the CO to be assigned after lodging 190 visa. Please find my current status and my record of different application stages.
> 
> Total Points : 65
> 
> 31st May- ACS Cleared
> 13th June - EOI Lodged
> 22nd June - Invitation to Apply for NSW nomination
> 29th June - Invitation from NSW to apply for 190 visa
> 13th July - Visa Lodged
> 24th July - All docs including PCC and medical uploaded (for myself and spouse)
> 05th August - Waiting for CO allocation & Grant


current average CO allocation time varies from 4-12 weeks


----------



## shets

<*SNIP*>* kaju/moderator*



Guys, 

<*SNIP*> *refers to deleted posts  kaju/moderator*

I believe we are in the same boat..aspiring for the much sought after residency..

Let us in the best spirit focus on helping each other..


----------



## shets

vikaschandra said:


> current average CO allocation time varies from 4-12 weeks




I believe CO assigned is a big suspense..at times it only shows as received whereas they are actually working on our case..

I wouldn't be really concerned with the allocation of case officer, for me it is the processing times overall..which is pretty high these days..hope it comes down

What say..


----------



## priyasanuel

rodtanjr said:


> Hi guys, just want to update everybody here, i ve got an invitation just today from queensland under visa 489. Occupation 312111. Architectural draftsman. I knew 3 guys who just got invited today of the same details.
> Im having 2nd thoughts of accepting this and wait for 190. My question is, let say while im holding a 489, can i still apply for 190 immediately? My goal is to secure a pr visa as early as possible without considering some conditions such as living for thst particular states for 2 yrs. i hope you guys will enlighten me. Thanks alot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,

Can you please tell me your qualification?


----------



## rodtanjr

priyasanuel said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me your qualification?




Pte-10
Age-30
Experience-10
Bachelor degree-15
State sponsor-5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel

rodtanjr said:


> Pte-10
> Age-30
> Experience-10
> Bachelor degree-15
> State sponsor-5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You did btec in civil?


----------



## rodtanjr

priyasanuel said:


> You did btec in civil?




Oh im an architectural draftsman 312111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

rodtanjr said:


> Oh im an architectural draftsman 312111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mate,

What is your educational qualification? In other words what is the stream of your bachelor degree?


----------



## rodtanjr

rvd said:


> Mate,
> 
> What is your educational qualification? In other words what is the stream of your bachelor degree?




Oh bachelor of science in architecture. Architect by profession 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel

rodtanjr said:


> Oh bachelor of science in architecture. Architect by profession
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know is it 3 years or 4 years of course?


----------



## rodtanjr

priyasanuel said:


> May I know is it 3 years or 4 years of course?




Its 5 year course. Bachelor of science. Mind asking if you re asking about this bro?? Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel

rodtanjr said:


> Its 5 year course. Bachelor of science. Mind asking if you re asking about this bro?? Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am going to apply for Civil Engineering Draft Person (312211).
I did Bachelor of civil engineering (4 year Course).

VETESSESS requirement is to have equal to Australasian associate degree .
So I am confused whether I am overqualified for this position because I am having bachelor degree. So over qualification is not an issue right?


----------



## rodtanjr

priyasanuel said:


> I am going to apply for Civil Engineering Draft Person (312211).
> 
> I did Bachelor of civil engineering (4 year Course).
> 
> 
> 
> VETESSESS requirement is to have equal to Australasian associate degree .
> 
> So I am confused whether I am overqualified for this position because I am having bachelor degree. So over qualification is not an issue right?




Im not sure bro. For me i need to downgrade because the higher the position you re assessing, the higher the qualification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel

rodtanjr said:


> Im not sure bro. For me i need to downgrade because the higher the position you re assessing, the higher the qualification.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This 312211 comes under skill level 2. 

NZ Register Diploma or 
- AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma is the qualification requirement.


So I am confused if a bachelor degree holder can apply for this position.

What you think?


----------



## rodtanjr

Yes. I believe so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priyasanuel

priyasanuel said:


> This 312211 comes under skill level 2.
> 
> NZ Register Diploma or
> - AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma is the qualification requirement.
> 
> 
> So I am confused if a bachelor degree holder can apply for this position.
> 
> What you think?


Can anyone please comment on this?


----------



## nishish

priyasanuel said:


> I am going to apply for Civil Engineering Draft Person (312211).
> I did Bachelor of civil engineering (4 year Course).
> 
> VETESSESS requirement is to have equal to Australasian associate degree .
> So I am confused whether I am overqualified for this position because I am having bachelor degree. So over qualification is not an issue right?


If you have done Bachelors(4 year), you can try Engineer Australia. They assess civil engineer with 4-year degree.


----------



## priyasanuel

rodtanjr said:


> Yes. I believe so
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you degrade your qualification?
Is VETESSESS was your assessing authority?


----------



## priyasanuel

nishish said:


> If you have done Bachelors(4 year), you can try Engineer Australia. They assess civil engineer with 4-year degree.


But I am working as a Draftsman. 

My roles and responsibilities is matching to Civil Engineering draft person rather than Civil Engineer.


----------



## zaback21

priyasanuel said:


> This 312211 comes under skill level 2.
> 
> NZ Register Diploma or
> - AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma is the qualification requirement.
> 
> 
> So I am confused if a bachelor degree holder can apply for this position.
> 
> What you think?


Usually I see no reason why not. And also you may get 15 Bachelor points too. As long as you qualify for the skills assessment, then it should be fine. You need to prove to VETASSESS that you are good enough for Civil Engineering Draft Person and that's what matters most.


----------



## Sabokkbal

Hey guys,

Is the CO request to redo the Australian PCC really a positive sign of getting out of the security checking process and getting close to the grant? I doubt it.

I was asked to redo it on July 7th and contacted DIBP on Friday this week and was advised by the operator that my external checking is still pending...so confused...I lodged IGIS complaint immediately afterwards to see what's going on


----------



## priyasanuel

zaback21 said:


> Usually I see no reason why not. And also you may get 15 Bachelor points too. As long as you qualify for the skills assessment, then it should be fine. You need to prove to VETASSESS that you are good enough for Civil Engineering Draft Person and that's what matters most.


Thanks Man


----------



## Guest

yes good luck everyone and we should all get invitation/grant soon. patience is the key and many of us have sleepless nights, that is quite normal.



shets said:


> <*SNIP*>* kaju/moderator*
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> <*SNIP*> *refers to deleted posts  kaju/moderator*
> 
> I believe we are in the same boat..aspiring for the much sought after residency..
> 
> Let us in the best spirit focus on helping each other..


----------



## andreyx108b

namsuh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Needed help to know how long does it take for the CO to be assigned after lodging 190 visa. Please find my current status and my record of different application stages.
> 
> Total Points : 65
> 
> 31st May- ACS Cleared
> 13th June - EOI Lodged
> 22nd June - Invitation to Apply for NSW nomination
> 29th June - Invitation from NSW to apply for 190 visa
> 13th July - Visa Lodged
> 24th July - All docs including PCC and medical uploaded (for myself and spouse)
> 05th August - Waiting for CO allocation & Grant




Usually 2-6 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Many many congrats. just saw your timeline.happy times i guess.
Hope we all get there also. 
Just a quick question, as i see it took you 6 months to get a grant. any specific reason for delay? did they ask for any additional docs? do you advise list of docs to keep ready in advance to avoid any delays. 



bharat.rameshwar said:


> Dear all,
> Some good news from my side. My family and me have received the grant letters on 15th June.
> Since I received a delay mail during the end of May, I didn't pay enough attention to the mails which came after that.
> Only today I logged in to immiaccount, and saw that the grant has been provided. I know, I'm an idiot.
> 
> First entry has to be before 15th November 2017. I have to find something before then.
> 
> Thank you to all the experts on this forum, without whom I couldn't have done this. I did not use a consultancy, and the primary credit for that is the support I received from the numerous threads and ample support I received here.
> 
> Wishing all the the others who are waiting for the grant the very best of luck, and please PM me if you need some help on any stage of the visa process.
> 
> My timeline as follows for people who use tapatalk. (Also on my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ACS Result Positive 14th September 2016(261111 ICT BA)
> PTE-A 10th October 2016 R 90 W 90 L 90 S 83 (Overall: 90)
> Points: 30 (age) + 15(education) + 0 (IT experience) + 20 (Pte) = 65
> EOI Submitted with 189(65 points) & 190(70 points) - for NSW 13th October 2016
> NSW Invitation to apply received : 27th Oct 2016
> Filed NSW application after paying 300 AUD : 28th Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7th November 2016
> Visa Lodge : 4th December 2016
> Grant Received : 15th June 2017


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

Austimmiacnt said:


> Many many congrats. just saw your timeline.happy times i guess.
> Hope we all get there also.
> Just a quick question, as i see it took you 6 months to get a grant. any specific reason for delay? did they ask for any additional docs? do you advise list of docs to keep ready in advance to avoid any delays.


No contact from the CO. I had uploaded all required documents up front. 
I received two pieces of communication though

1. Assessment commencement
2. The delay mail which is discussed in another thread.


----------



## rvd

Austimmiacnt said:


> Many many congrats. just saw your timeline.happy times i guess.
> Hope we all get there also.
> Just a quick question, as i see it took you 6 months to get a grant. any specific reason for delay? did they ask for any additional docs? do you advise list of docs to keep ready in advance to avoid any delays.


By considering the current trend of visa processing times 6 months of delay is quite a normal processing time.

By the way please share your timelines


----------



## Guest

rvd said:


> By considering the current trend of visa processing times 6 months of delay is quite a normal processing time.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way please share your timelines




I'm waiting for ITA 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Austimmiacnt said:


> I'm waiting for ITA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All the best.


----------



## shets

rvd said:


> All the best.




I guess waiting for a year for the grant has become the new norm now! Hope this comes down considerably..


----------



## rvd

shets said:


> I guess waiting for a year for the grant has become the new norm now! Hope this comes down considerably..


Yes indeed, 6 months before waiting for 1 year will be few of exceptional cases(not sure about the reasons).

But now the other way around, people get their grants in 2 to 3 months become exceptional cases and waiting around 1 year becomes a common scenario.

Hope this month new processing times will be updated with lesser times for processing unlike the previous months, which were gradually increasing the months for processing the visas.


----------



## shets

rvd said:


> Yes indeed, 6 months before waiting for 1 year will be few of exceptional cases(not sure about the reasons).
> 
> But now the other way around, people get their grants in 2 to 3 months become exceptional cases and waiting around 1 year becomes a common scenario.
> 
> Hope this month new processing times will be updated with lesser times for processing unlike the previous months, which were gradually increasing the processing months.




Surprisingly, this time around DIBP is a lot more secretive with releasing ceiling nos, invites and issuing grants, etc..There's no news on whether this is deliberate or due to some issues..I have read staff cut-downs, proposed changes, etc..

I guess a lot many people with either have their IED's waived off or they will perhaps have very little time left for their IED!


----------



## rvd

shets said:


> Surprisingly, this time around DIBP is a lot more secretive with releasing ceiling nos, invites and issuing grants, etc..There's no news on whether this is deliberate or due to some issues..I have read staff cut-downs, proposed changes, etc..
> 
> I guess a lot many people with either have their IED's waived off or they will perhaps have very little time left for their IED!


It can be of various reasons, the list may endless when we assume. 
Yes true IED's are very short or waived off as few posted earlier.

What is your your status?


----------



## shets

rvd said:


> It can be of various reasons, the list may endless when we assume.
> Yes true IED's are very short or waived off as few posted earlier.
> 
> What is your your status?




My spouse (we) applied in June this year..


----------



## rvd

shets said:


> My spouse (we) applied in June this year..


Good luck to you and all.


----------



## commie_rick

Any grants today ?


----------



## shets

rvd said:


> Good luck to you and all.




Thanks Mate!


----------



## offto

Folks anybody contacted DIBP recently? Are they responding to your calls/emails/complaints?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

offto said:


> Folks anybody contacted DIBP recently? Are they responding to your calls/emails/complaints?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




It has been quite a while for you now..15 months now


----------



## 190app

Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!


----------



## rvd

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-lodge-2017-january-134.html#post12993394


----------



## alali

190app said:


> Hi Everyone - CO has contacted me today for additional medical check but my application is still in Received status and there is no 'Information Provided' button. Is this normal? How do I let the CO know once I have completed the additional test? Email?
> Another question - In the additional information requested pdf, is it normal for CO to list down each applicant even if no information is required for the other. Thanks!


Within a few hours the IP button will appear i think the system some times little bit late.
And for 2 qu. Yes they send all the applicant even if no inf. Required from them.
Good luck


----------



## hemanth2k

*Congrats !!*

Congrats for your grant !! Saw your update in the google tracker.



offto said:


> Folks anybody contacted DIBP recently? Are they responding to your calls/emails/complaints?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

hemanth2k said:


> Congrats for your grant !! Saw your update in the google tracker.


Google Tracker?


----------



## rvd

BulletAK said:


> Google Tracker?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1aoiM0srUbubdjPY1G0RYUjvhdXUE0F5LaboZCavUrPc/edit#gid=0

Actually oofto posted his grant news 190 2017 thread and I updated the above google sheet.


----------



## Sabokkbal

Hey guys.

My PR just got granted. Beside me, five friends of mine who lodged sometime between 2/16-9/16 also got the grant today. So it means sth good is happening in the DIBP and the 2016 folks would see the grants in their inbox soon.

Wish you all the best


----------



## rvd

Sabokkbal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My PR just got granted. Beside me, five friends of mine who lodged sometime between 2/16-9/16 also got the grant today. So it means sth good is happening in the DIBP and the 2016 folks would see the grants in their inbox soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best


Congratulations.. I saw your grant notification on the immitracker..

But the news what you shared here will give positive for all who are waiting for a while..

Thanks for the update.. All the best for the future..


----------



## poyoda

Congrats to all who got the grants today!!

Sent from my SM-T719Y using Tapatalk


----------



## sokauoc

Sabokkbal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My PR just got granted. Beside me, five friends of mine who lodged sometime between 2/16-9/16 also got the grant today. So it means sth good is happening in the DIBP and the 2016 folks would see the grants in their inbox soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best[/Q
> 
> 
> Congrats man. Really happy for you


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Sabokkbal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My PR just got granted. Beside me, five friends of mine who lodged sometime between 2/16-9/16 also got the grant today. So it means sth good is happening in the DIBP and the 2016 folks would see the grants in their inbox soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best


Congratulationssss...seems like they are trying to clear the old cases!!


----------



## andreyx108b

Sabokkbal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My PR just got granted. Beside me, five friends of mine who lodged sometime between 2/16-9/16 also got the grant today. So it means sth good is happening in the DIBP and the 2016 folks would see the grants in their inbox soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best


Congratulations!


----------



## andreyx108b

There are total 7 grants reported today on the tracker, this is the busies day so far since the start of new fin. year.


----------



## andreyx108b

Hopefully, they will pick the pace up...


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully, they will pick the pace up...


Yes I believe.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully, they will pick the pace up...


So pleasing to see so many grants after such a long time....hope this continues from now on.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alali

Sabokkbal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My PR just got granted. Beside me, five friends of mine who lodged sometime between 2/16-9/16 also got the grant today. So it means sth good is happening in the DIBP and the 2016 folks would see the grants in their inbox soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best


many many congrats :third:


----------



## Aussie 2017

Sabokkbal said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My PR just got granted. Beside me, five friends of mine who lodged sometime between 2/16-9/16 also got the grant today. So it means sth good is happening in the DIBP and the 2016 folks would see the grants in their inbox soon.
> 
> Wish you all the best


Best wishes dude. All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## erinjohn

So happy to say that I received the grant for myself and my husband today. With an ied of 20th November. 
The question I have is ... Do I need to enter the state that sponsored me? Or any state? I want to move permanently sometime early next year. Does anyone have any experience with this??


----------



## ManiSG

Guys,

Just got grant for me and my family (wife & 2 kids).
My case dey was because baby born .
IED 5 September
Everyone waiting for long hang-on there its coming


----------



## EthanHan

Big congrats for all those whom just got Grant. Happy for you guys.


----------



## Shailz

erinjohn said:


> So happy to say that I received the grant for myself and my husband today. With an ied of 20th November.
> The question I have is ... Do I need to enter the state that sponsored me? Or any state? I want to move permanently sometime early next year. Does anyone have any experience with this??


Congrats on your grant.
You can make the initial entry trip anywhere in Australia. It is NOT necessary to go to the sponsored state. you just need to visit Australia.


----------



## Shailz

ManiSG said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got grant for me and my family (wife & 2 kids).
> My case dey was because baby born .
> IED 5 September
> Everyone waiting for long hang-on there its coming


Congrats for the baby and visa as well...time to pack your bags already...not even a month to go...


----------



## rvd

erinjohn said:


> So happy to say that I received the grant for myself and my husband today. With an ied of 20th November.
> The question I have is ... Do I need to enter the state that sponsored me? Or any state? I want to move permanently sometime early next year. Does anyone have any experience with this??


Congratulations.. Validation can be done at any state..


----------



## andreyx108b

ManiSG said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got grant for me and my family (wife & 2 kids).
> My case dey was because baby born .
> IED 5 September
> Everyone waiting for long hang-on there its coming




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ManiSG said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just got grant for me and my family (wife & 2 kids).
> My case dey was because baby born .
> IED 5 September
> Everyone waiting for long hang-on there its coming


Congratualtions.. Yeah I remember your application..


----------



## Shailz

*Grant*



rvd said:


> Congratualtions.. Yeah I remember your application..


By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
All the best everyone for speedy grants!


----------



## sokauoc

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!


Congrats Bro. So Happy for you. Such a quick grant these days.


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!



Congratulationzzz!!!

Which CO team processed your application?


----------



## kki

HI regarding reference letters watch this video on you tube *"Australia Immigration : Impact of Reference Letters and Verification Process"* here is the link 



 this helped me.


----------



## Himadri

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> 
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!




Many Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!


Many congratulations and All the best..


----------



## offto

Awesome news!! Congratulations to everyone who got their grants and good luck for the ones waiting..Good times are returning

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

offto said:


> Awesome news!! Congratulations to everyone who got their grants and good luck for the ones waiting..Good times are returning
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Update your signature bro..


----------



## offto

Done bro

SC - 190 for 261111, Visa lodge - June 2016
AHC call - Sep 2016, Grant - Aug 2017


----------



## shets

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!





Congratulations! This is so much encouraging news..keep it up!!

A quick grant in these times..WOW!!


----------



## shets

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!




Mate,

Which one was your processing team..


----------



## Sandyimmi

offto said:


> Done bro
> 
> SC - 190 for 261111, Visa lodge - June 2016
> AHC call - Sep 2016, Grant - Aug 2017


Congrats. Happy for you..longgggg wait finally over.


----------



## Shailz

shets said:


> Mate,
> 
> Which one was your processing team..


thanks! it was Adelaide


----------



## Shailz

It was totally unexpected and unbelievable for me. Anyways after 2 hours the feeling has finally sunk in and i am able to believe that it is true. i have finally made it. thanks all for your wishes.


----------



## sokauoc

Shailz said:


> thanks! it was Adelaide


Brother, Did you have job offer with you? Normally when 

you have job offer applications processed with priority.


----------



## Shailz

sokauoc said:


> Brother, Did you have job offer with you? Normally when
> 
> you have job offer applications processed with priority.


No, I do not have any job offer. Would go there and look for a job.


----------



## USI

Shailz said:


> No, I do not have any job offer. Would go there and look for a job.


Blessed aren't you man!  Very glad we have the grants coming in. Otherwise, silence all this while was annoying!


----------



## Shailz

USI said:


> Blessed aren't you man!  Very glad we have the grants coming in. Otherwise, silence all this while was annoying!


Really hope that you also get it soon. All the best!


----------



## USI

Shailz said:


> Really hope that you also get it soon. All the best!


Thanks man! Wish the same for all of those waiting.


----------



## poyoda

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> 
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!



Wow that was quick!!! Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

USI said:


> Blessed aren't you man!  Very glad we have the grants coming in. Otherwise, silence all this while was annoying!


Hi All..I just got verification mail ..my HR informed me...visa lodged Nov 28 2016..verification Aug 2017

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

Shailz said:


> thanks! it was Adelaide





Thanks Mate! Your one grant has excited the members to no end..you have really brought back the hopes now!

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumitgupta22

Shailz said:


> By God's grace, I have got grant today for me and my family. i would like to thank this forum from bottom of my heart.
> All the best everyone for speedy grants!


Congratz


----------



## shets

samuel_ay said:


> Hi All..I just got verification mail ..my HR informed me...visa lodged Nov 28 2016..verification Aug 2017
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk




Could you share the contents of your verification mail? Brief outlines would do..


----------



## samuel_ay

shets said:


> Could you share the contents of your verification mail? Brief outlines would do..


I don't know content. ...its with hr

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

samuel_ay said:


> I don't know content. ...its with hr
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk




Thank you for your reply..perhaps you can make it available when you get hold of it..


----------



## USI

samuel_ay said:


> I don't know content. ...its with hr
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


just curious to know sir. I keep hearing the candidates getting updated of verification calls and emails. Would this always happen with all firms big or small? I wonder if my HR team will keep me posted on this. 

How did they communicate to you? Only if you are okay sharing please!


----------



## samuel_ay

USI said:


> just curious to know sir. I keep hearing the candidates getting updated of verification calls and emails. Would this always happen with all firms big or small? I wonder if my HR team will keep me posted on this.
> 
> How did they communicate to you? Only if you are okay sharing please!


It depends..actually my company is an mnc and I hold a good position. .hr was surprised with the mail and hence asked me if it was true..
I had to sheepishly agree..now I have to talk to my boss as no one knows

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theanalyst

samuel_ay said:


> It depends..actually my company is an mnc and I hold a good position. .hr was surprised with the mail and hence asked me if it was true..
> I had to sheepishly agree..now I have to talk to my boss as no one knows
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


If possible, could you please state the email id and subject line of the verification mail. I fear for mail might be classified as spam.


----------



## USI

samuel_ay said:


> It depends..actually my company is an mnc and I hold a good position. .hr was surprised with the mail and hence asked me if it was true..
> I had to sheepishly agree..now I have to talk to my boss as no one knows
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


haha.. That's a bit of a hassle 

I also work for an MNC although not in a senior role. So, was wondering if the reach out happens with everyone or may be a few influential resources..


----------



## xm249138032

I'm a little bit confused. Why every post saying they waited for a year to be granted. I though the waiting time should be 2 or 3 months


----------



## andreyx108b

xm249138032 said:


> I'm a little bit confused. Why every post saying they waited for a year to be granted. I though the waiting time should be 2 or 3 months




Used to be - now seems to be longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie 2017

A milestone archives. After a long long wait of almost one year and 3 months almost, the luck favoured me. I got a grant.

Visa applied 13th May 2016
Grant 9th Aug 2017

I wish all the applicants waiting for the grant and hope all will be through soon. 

There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure.


----------



## shets

Aussie 2017 said:


> A milestone archives. After a long long wait of almost one year and 3 months almost, the luck favoured me. I got a grant.
> 
> Visa applied 13th May 2016
> Grant 9th Aug 2017
> 
> I wish all the applicants waiting for the grant and hope all will be through soon.
> 
> There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure.




Congratulations!


----------



## Aussie 2017

shets said:


> Aussie 2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A milestone archives. After a long long wait of almost one year and 3 months almost, the luck favoured me. I got a grant.
> 
> Visa applied 13th May 2016
> Grant 9th Aug 2017
> 
> I wish all the applicants waiting for the grant and hope all will be through soon.
> 
> There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## poyoda

Aussie 2017 said:


> A milestone archives. After a long long wait of almost one year and 3 months almost, the luck favoured me. I got a grant.
> 
> Visa applied 13th May 2016
> Grant 9th Aug 2017
> 
> I wish all the applicants waiting for the grant and hope all will be through soon.
> 
> There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure.




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sursrk

poyoda said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Are u civil engineer applied for NSW, actually me too. I sent u a pm would mind replying it, bro? 

Kind regards, 
Surajit 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

sursrk said:


> Are u civil engineer applied for NSW, actually me too. I sent u a pm would mind replying it, bro?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Surajit
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Unfortunately no I'm not a civil engineer. Yes I applied for NSW SS but as an ICT PM. 

Yes will reply your PM


----------



## offto

Aussie 2017 said:


> A milestone archives. After a long long wait of almost one year and 3 months almost, the luck favoured me. I got a grant.
> 
> Visa applied 13th May 2016
> Grant 9th Aug 2017
> 
> I wish all the applicants waiting for the grant and hope all will be through soon.
> 
> There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure.


Excellent!! Congratulations..


SC - 190 for 261111, Visa lodge - June 2016
AHC call - Sep 2016, Grant - Aug 2017


----------



## joshijaanvi

Aussie 2017 said:


> A milestone archives. After a long long wait of almost one year and 3 months almost, the luck favoured me. I got a grant.
> 
> Visa applied 13th May 2016
> Grant 9th Aug 2017
> 
> I wish all the applicants waiting for the grant and hope all will be through soon.
> 
> There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure.


Congratulations


----------



## Aussie 2017

Thank you all for wishes


----------



## rvd

Aussie 2017 said:


> A milestone archives. After a long long wait of almost one year and 3 months almost, the luck favoured me. I got a grant.
> 
> Visa applied 13th May 2016
> Grant 9th Aug 2017
> 
> I wish all the applicants waiting for the grant and hope all will be through soon.
> 
> There is only one thing that makes a dream impossible to achieve: the fear of failure.


Many congratulations


----------



## auzzee85

*VISA Granted*

Hi, by the Grace of Allah Almighty, me and my family got visa grant after a wait of 372 Days on the 9th August 2017. I have been a silent observer to this forum but a lot of motivation to wait patiently was a key factor which learnt from here. I do accept that the journey was very painful but the reward is great. 

My advise is to wait patiently for those who are waiting for visa grants as it is just a matter of time and believe me time will pass...

All the best for those who are waiting and I pray that good news reaches your mailbox soon. Time line is as under:

South Australia: 190 ( Age 30, Exp, 10, Qualification 15, State Nom: 5 = 60 Point)
Visa Logged : 02 Aug 2016
1st CO Contact: 17 Aug 2016 for Medical and PCC
Changes of Circumstances: 11 Jan 2017 ( Addition of New Baby )
2nd CO Contact: 16 Feb 2017 ( Medical for Baby )
Grant : 09 Aug 2017

No Employment verification done.


----------



## rvd

Congratulations on your grants and baby 



auzzee85 said:


> Hi, by the Grace of Allah Almighty, me and my family got visa grant after a wait of 372 Days on the 9th August 2017. I have been a silent observer to this forum but a lot of motivation to wait patiently was a key factor which learnt from here. I do accept that the journey was very painful but the reward is great.
> 
> My advise is to wait patiently for those who are waiting for visa grants as it is just a matter of time and believe me time will pass...
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting and I pray that good news reaches your mailbox soon. Time line is as under:
> 
> South Australia: 190 ( Age 30, Exp, 10, Qualification 15, State Nom: 5 = 60 Point)
> Visa Logged : 02 Aug 2016
> 1st CO Contact: 17 Aug 2016 for Medical and PCC
> Changes of Circumstances: 11 Jan 2017 ( Addition of New Baby )
> 2nd CO Contact: 16 Feb 2017 ( Medical for Baby )
> Grant : 09 Aug 2017
> 
> No Employment verification done.


----------



## sokauoc

Shailz said:


> Really hope that you also get it soon. All the best!


brother , Did you get the CO allocation and CO contact at the same day ?


----------



## andreyx108b

sokauoc said:


> brother , Did you get the CO allocation and CO contact at the same day ?


Quite often the case.


----------



## FemiK

Hello fellow expats,
Apparently, during employment verification, my ex director missed up some key dates, like employment and promotion dates, but confirmed all positions I held at the organisation.

The organisation has agreed to provide supporting letter on letterhead confirming the correct details and apologising for the miss-up. Will that be sufficient?! Any suggestions please?!

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

FemiK said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> Apparently, during employment verification, my ex director missed up some key dates, like employment and promotion dates, but confirmed all positions I held at the organisation.
> 
> The organisation has agreed to provide supporting letter on letterhead confirming the correct details and apologising for the miss-up. Will that be sufficient?! Any suggestions please?!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Based on the previous posts I guess, if months are matching then it will be fine. The reference letter you mentioned also a good idea since most people understand that remembering all dates related to employees are not possible.

Hope for the best.


----------



## tayyab.bashir26

Hi,
I have a few questions regarding Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190. 

I am currently living in Canberra, AU, and I am going to apply for Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190. I am also going to include my wife as secondary applicant who is currently outside of Australia. 

My questions are as follow:

Q1: After applying for the visa, while the application is under process, can I travel outside of Australia? If so, then for how long can I stay outside of Australia? 
For e.g. Just after filing the visa application can I leave the country and return when the visa is granted? 

Q2: As I mentioned my wife is the secondary applicant, so during the time 190 visa application is under process, can I (or my wife) file for a visitor's visa to Australia?
Can a second visa be filed for in addition to 190 visa? 

Q3: If I go outside of Australia, would it take more time for my application to be granted? 

I would be very thankful if someone could help me out with these questions. 

Many thanks and regards,
Tayyab


----------



## FemiK

rvd said:


> Based on the previous posts I guess, if months are matching then it will be fine. The reference letter you mentioned also a good idea since most people understand that remembering all dates related to employees are not possible.
> 
> Hope for the best.


Thanks rvd. I believe the confusion was on exact year of employment and last promotion. Yes, my Director said he told The caller he couldn't remember exact timelines and asked for 30mins to access staff files, but the AHC caller pressured him into providing on-the-spot details.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

FemiK said:


> Thanks rvd. I believe the confusion was on exact year of employment and last promotion. Yes, my Director said he told The caller he couldn't remember exact timelines and asked for 30mins to access staff files, but the AHC caller pressured him into providing on-the-spot details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can you clarify whether you had already got NJL


----------



## FemiK

rvd said:


> Can you clarify whether you had already got NJL


Yes I got the natural justice letter yesterday and immediately contacted my organisation. Above was my Director's account of what transpired when they called for verification in May, 2017

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

FemiK said:


> Thanks rvd. I believe the confusion was on exact year of employment and last promotion. Yes, my Director said he told The caller he couldn't remember exact timelines and asked for 30mins to access staff files, but the AHC caller pressured him into providing on-the-spot details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think it was unfair on the part of AHC to expect a Director level person to remember exact employment dates for each and every employee in the organisation and when they were promoted by memory

I think you have a strong case to get a second chance to prove your credentials

Cheers


----------



## tayyab.bashir26

Hi,
I have a few questions regarding Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190.


I am currently living in Canberra, AU, and I am going to apply for Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190. 
I am also going to include my wife as secondary applicant who is currently outside of Australia.
Currently I have Temporary Graduate Visa subclass 485 which expires in Nov 2018. (This visa does lets me re-enter AU)

My questions are as follow:

Q1: After applying for the visa, while the application is under process, for how long can I travel outside of Australia? Can I stay outside of Australia for indefinite time while my 190 application is under processing? 
For e.g. Just after filing the visa application can I leave the country and return when the visa is granted? 

Q2: Can I travel outside AU and stay outside for 6 consecutive months while my 190 visa application is under process.

Q3: As I mentioned my wife is the secondary applicant, so during the time 190 visa application is under process, can I (or my wife) file for a visitor's visa to Australia?
Can a second visa be filed for in addition to 190 visa? 

Q4: If I go outside of Australia, would it take more time for my application to be granted? 

I would be very thankful if someone could help me out with these questions. 

Many thanks and regards,
Tayyab


----------



## FemiK

newbienz said:


> I think it was unfair on the part of AHC to expect a Director level person to remember exact employment dates for each and every employee in the organisation and when they were promoted by memory
> 
> I think you have a strong case to get a second chance to prove your credentials
> 
> Cheers


I hope and pray so.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

FemiK said:


> Yes I got the natural justice letter yesterday and immediately contacted my organisation. Above was my Director's account of what transpired when they called for verification in May, 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Okay then apart from the suggestions here better to approach reliable agent.

You can provide the letter from employer but mention the same discussion happened that employer was requested time to verify the details but didn't get the time from the caller ( call may be from your regional AHC I guess)

Otherwise bank statements are already given or not. Your company website is accessible or not. 

All the best for you to resolve the NJL


----------



## shets

FemiK said:


> I hope and pray so.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




I believe random employment verification checks are required. However, they should not be the only criteria to decide if an employee was employed during a particular period. 

After all, one is expected to provide complete employment records starting from offer letter to relieving letter, reference letters, salary slips, bank statement, third party like pf statement, etc.

I guess a lot depends on the moment when the CO takes a call. If your claimed employment is genuine, go all out to convince the OZ authorities..

A good experienced Mara might help to a certain extent!

Wish you luck!


----------



## shets

In addition to the above, sometimes ground reality also matters in practical sense. Like change of reporting managers, offices, circumstances beyond one's control. In your case, Director was expected to provide minute & accurate details which is a bit unfair..

Having said this, how much the Director's version is to be believed is another question? Perhaps, this might force you to think differently, to make your case stronger..


----------



## FemiK

rvd said:


> Okay then apart from the suggestions here better to approach reliable agent.
> 
> You can provide the letter from employer but mention the same discussion happened that employer was requested time to verify the details but didn't get the time from the caller ( call may be from your regional AHC I guess)
> 
> Otherwise bank statements are already given or not. Your company website is accessible or not.
> 
> All the best for you to resolve the NJL


My organisation is a very small community based welfare organisation, so most payments were in cash and only a basic payslip. But I've advised DIBP of these realities previously and have used same details/documents to gain Aussie visas before. The only change here seem to be the mistake from the director.
Am hoping that a strongly worded letter from the organisation along with as many documents as I can get my hands on, including old copies of pay slip, offer letter etc. will be sufficient.
Thanks everyone for the support.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fardeen32

Ur Lucky, I am 550 days and still no word, no resply from DIBP for emails and complains.
I am in talks with Lawyers in Ausz to explore legal options. Seniors pls advise if any other way out


----------



## commie_rick

fardeen32 said:


> Ur Lucky, I am 550 days and still no word, no resply from DIBP for emails and complains.
> I am in talks with Lawyers in Ausz to explore legal options. Seniors pls advise if any other way out


Good luck


----------



## shets

fardeen32 said:


> Ur Lucky, I am 550 days and still no word, no resply from DIBP for emails and complains.
> I am in talks with Lawyers in Ausz to explore legal options. Seniors pls advise if any other way out





That's really sad..did any one of the case officers contact you? I guess you should take up the matter now..


----------



## namsuh

Hey rvd,

Could you please let me know what does AHC call mean?

Regards,
Namita
Total Points : 65
31st May- ACS Cleared
13th June - EOI Lodged
22nd June - Invitation to Apply for NSW nomination
29th June - Invitation from NSW to apply for 190 visa
13th July - Visa Lodged
24th July - All docs including PCC and medical uploaded (for myself and spouse)
05th August - Waiting for CO allocation & Grant


----------



## JP Mosa

namsuh said:


> Hey rvd,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please let me know what does AHC call mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Namita
> 
> Total Points : 65
> 
> 31st May- ACS Cleared
> 
> 13th June - EOI Lodged
> 
> 22nd June - Invitation to Apply for NSW nomination
> 
> 29th June - Invitation from NSW to apply for 190 visa
> 
> 13th July - Visa Lodged
> 
> 24th July - All docs including PCC and medical uploaded (for myself and spouse)
> 
> 05th August - Waiting for CO allocation & Grant





Australia High Commission
in other words, Australian Embassy, India


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

Hi experts,

I need a small information from your side.

Has anyone ever got 2 invitations at one or 60 days time frame for the multiple EOIs he had submitted for 189 and 190 individually? ? Is it possible to get in this way mate?? 

And what will happen if someone accepts 190 invitations and application is on processing. Will that person still eligible to get 189 invitation which he had lodged separately through different EOI??

Any responses will be highly appreciated mate.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need a small information from your side.
> 
> Has anyone ever got 2 invitations at one or 60 days time frame for the multiple EOIs he had submitted for 189 and 190 individually? ? Is it possible to get in this way mate??
> 
> And what will happen if someone accepts 190 invitations and application is on processing. Will that person still eligible to get 189 invitation which he had lodged separately through different EOI??
> 
> Any responses will be highly appreciated mate.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes..its possible. But you need to make a choice as visa payment needs to be made when lodging. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

namsuh said:


> Hey rvd,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please let me know what does AHC call mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Namita
> 
> Total Points : 65
> 
> 31st May- ACS Cleared
> 
> 13th June - EOI Lodged
> 
> 22nd June - Invitation to Apply for NSW nomination
> 
> 29th June - Invitation from NSW to apply for 190 visa
> 
> 13th July - Visa Lodged
> 
> 24th July - All docs including PCC and medical uploaded (for myself and spouse)
> 
> 05th August - Waiting for CO allocation & Grant




Hi Namita,

As per information you mentioned, you got invited from NSW government on 22 june and they finalised your application on 29 june to apply 190 visa.But I have seen on NSW page that standard processing time for any invitation is 12 weeks. You got invited within an week?? Is it really that much fast?? I thought they will take min 12 weeks to inform us.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

namsuh said:


> Hey rvd,
> 
> Could you please let me know what does AHC call mean?
> 
> Regards,
> Namita
> Total Points : 65
> 31st May- ACS Cleared
> 13th June - EOI Lodged
> 22nd June - Invitation to Apply for NSW nomination
> 29th June - Invitation from NSW to apply for 190 visa
> 13th July - Visa Lodged
> 24th July - All docs including PCC and medical uploaded (for myself and spouse)
> 05th August - Waiting for CO allocation & Grant


Hope you got the answer already. AHC- Australian High Commission or Australian Embassy.

Employment verification will be carried out the AHC's located on the applicants country or region.


----------



## sokauoc

What if we get a job offer after logdement of visa . Should we inform CO via IMMI account ? will this speed up the application process?


----------



## sharma1981

sokauoc said:


> What if we get a job offer after logdement of visa . Should we inform CO via IMMI account ? will this speed up the application process?


Use update us button in immi account.
I do not see how will it fasten/slow down process.


----------



## andreyx108b

sokauoc said:


> What if we get a job offer after logdement of visa . Should we inform CO via IMMI account ? will this speed up the application process?




You may update after you start a job.

It wont have any impact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi Namita,
> 
> As per information you mentioned, you got invited from NSW government on 22 june and they finalised your application on 29 june to apply 190 visa.But I have seen on NSW page that standard processing time for any invitation is 12 weeks. You got invited within an week?? Is it really that much fast?? I thought they will take min 12 weeks to inform us.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. It is fast in my case too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sibuc

How can we check from immi account if the new passport details have been updated?

Could not find any button in the Immi account for the purpose.


----------



## sokauoc

I lodged visa June 19 th and CO allocation( No CO contact) was done june 30th . But my last update date in immi account remain same 19 th June. Is that possible. does it normally change with updates ?


----------



## commie_rick

Dang lots of 190
Applicants Have not received a grant &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## ctselvan

sibuc said:


> How can we check from immi account if the new passport details have been updated?
> 
> Could not find any button in the Immi account for the purpose.


Have you tried downloading your application? It may be reflected there.


----------



## sibuc

ctselvan said:


> Have you tried downloading your application? It may be reflected there.


Apparently It's not reflected there, I have updated the document on 28th of April . It is showing in the updated form but not in the downloaded application . That is the main worry.


----------



## ctselvan

sibuc said:


> Apparently It's not reflected there, I have updated the document on 28th of April . It is showing in the updated form but not in the downloaded application . That is the main worry.




I can't think of any other link/page to the info. Other members of this forum can help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

sokauoc said:


> I lodged visa June 19 th and CO allocation( No CO contact) was done june 30th . But my last update date in immi account remain same 19 th June. Is that possible. does it normally change with updates ?


Where in immiaccount does the list of correspondence appear please ?

I knew it appeared in skillselect but wasnt aware of correspondence section in immiaccount. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

Has anyone recently got NSW state invitations?? Actually after June??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Where in immiaccount does the list of correspondence appear please ?
> 
> I knew it appeared in skillselect but wasnt aware of correspondence section in immiaccount.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It's on the main page towards the top
View application mailbox 
All emails sent to you, will be in there

I am surprised you are missing it
It's quite bold and prominently placed

Cheers


----------



## Sammani

Day 139 after visa lodging.... things have become so uncertain now... waiting kills mates...


----------



## rvd

sibuc said:


> Apparently It's not reflected there, I have updated the document on 28th of April . It is showing in the updated form but not in the downloaded application . That is the main worry.


As for as I know, the last updated will change only when CO takes some action on the case.

In my case I submitted application on 11-Jan-2017 and submitted my last document on 26-Jan-2017.

Till today last updated is showing as 11-Jan-2017. During AHC call I came to know that they received the document, which I submitted on 26-Jan-2017.

In your case then CO is yet to update the new passport details. That may be the reason the last update date is not getting changed.



ALL THE BEST FOR EVERYONE FOR THEIR EARLIER GRANTS.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ramramram222 said:


> Has anyone recently got NSW state invitations?? Actually after June??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard of one, on forum here and on tracker.


----------



## andreyx108b

Sammani said:


> Day 139 after visa lodging.... things have become so uncertain now... waiting kills mates...


better to set expectations right: average seem to have shifted to about 200-250 days, and expect nothing earlier than that.


----------



## Ramramram222

andreyx108b said:


> I've heard of one, on forum here and on tracker.




I have seen one on tracker, however that was not from NSW state. Have you seen anyone from
NSW got invited since July?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani

andreyx108b said:


> better to set expectations right: average seem to have shifted to about 200-250 days, and expect nothing earlier than that.


yeah you are right Andrey... but our inner minds always ask for early grants from the very first day after lodging. that's the nature !!! wish u all good luck friends


----------



## andreyx108b

Ramramram222 said:


> I have seen one on tracker, however that was not from NSW state. Have you seen anyone from
> NSW got invited since July?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, there is one on the forum and on the tracker, case id: 19799 - i am not sure if it is the same guy, but i presume...


----------



## Rahul_UK183

newbienz said:


> It's on the main page towards the top
> View application mailbox
> All emails sent to you, will be in there
> 
> I am surprised you are missing it
> It's quite bold and prominently placed
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I think you referring to attached.

So once i receive something it will appear here ???

Because I havent received anything so far i didnt realise it is this tab :/









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Hello mates,
I've uploaded form 1022 to add my new baby on Aug. 3, and till now nothing appeared on my immiaccount. Is that normal? 
Shall I send the DIBP an email to inform them about the status of my application?
TIA


----------



## poyoda

Anyone else got grant today? I saw one grant in immitracker for NSW lodged in Jun 2017.


----------



## andreap

poyoda said:


> Anyone else got grant today? I saw one grant in immitracker for NSW lodged in Jun 2017.


Do you have more details? As occupation...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Thanks. I think you referring to attached.
> 
> So once i receive something it will appear here ???
> 
> Because I havent received anything so far i didnt realise it is this tab :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


That's correct
You should check here regularly in case you have missed some email 

Any email sent to you, will be reflected here

Cheers


----------



## poyoda

andreap said:


> Do you have more details? As occupation...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Software tester (261314) visa lodged on 15th June 2017, Co contact on 27th June, Responded 23rd July.

Quick one for the guy. He's such a lucky chap!


----------



## worldking

Hello members,


I applied subclass 190 visa last Feb.CO contacted in march and requested to upload all my remaining docs.

I did one mistake in immi account during documents attachment.

I wrongly attached all my 3 companies work evidence docs (payslip,Tax letter,exp.letter,bank statement) into under Document type:"work reference" . So,what I need to do ? I have to wait until co reply or re-attach to correct document type? 

However, I uploaded all docs expect 
1. identity evidence 
2. Health evidence.

1.Should I upload my national identity card as proof of identity evidence ?
2. I have completed Heath examination and clinic directly submitted through DIBP in Feb. So should I attach that clinic medical receipt to immi as proof of Heath evidence?

Kindly clear my doubts .

Thank you .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

worldking said:


> Hello members,
> 
> 
> I applied subclass 190 visa last Feb.CO contacted in march and requested to upload all my remaining docs.
> 
> I did one mistake in immi account during documents attachment.
> 
> I wrongly attached all my 3 companies work evidence docs (payslip,Tax letter,exp.letter,bank statement) into under Document type:"work reference" . So,what I need to do ? I have to wait until co reply or re-attach to correct document type?
> 
> However, I uploaded all docs expect
> 1. identity evidence
> 2. Health evidence.
> 
> 1.Should I upload my national identity card as proof of identity evidence ?
> 2. I have completed Heath examination and clinic directly submitted through DIBP in Feb. So should I attach that clinic medical receipt to immi as proof of Heath evidence?
> 
> Kindly clear my doubts .
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. Upload the Aadhaar card as national identity card. (I did)
2. I am presuming By now your health assessment would also be showing as cleared. In that case nothing is required

You can upload the documents you have uploaded in the wrong category again in the right category
But it may lead to further confusion also as the CO will have 2 sets of the same documents
So there is no clear cut YES NO answer.
You will have to decide what you will do


Cheers


----------



## worldking

newbienz said:


> 1. Upload the Aadhaar card as national identity card. (I did)
> 
> 2. I am presuming By now your health assessment would also be showing as cleared. In that case nothing is required
> 
> 
> 
> You can upload the documents you have uploaded in the wrong category again in the right category
> 
> But it may lead to further confusion also as the CO will have 2 sets of the same documents
> 
> So there is no clear cut YES NO answer.
> 
> You will have to decide what you will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Noted with thx for your reply newbienz .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Anyone please suggest..whats happening with 2016 cases...??

People are getting grants in no time and we are waiting since almost a year....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riyane

Completing 500 days today...still no idea about Grant...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> That's correct
> You should check here regularly in case you have missed some email
> 
> Any email sent to you, will be reflected here
> 
> Cheers


But I guess, not all emails are reflecting here since the delay emails sent from DIBP was not reflected here as reported by couple of members.


----------



## rvd

Riyane said:


> Completing 500 days today...still no idea about Grant...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is really hard wait for 500 days.. Have you tried anything such as IGIS complaints or global beedback and complaints at DIBP site.


----------



## rvd

Mitul Patel said:


> Anyone please suggest..whats happening with 2016 cases...??
> 
> People are getting grants in no time and we are waiting since almost a year....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


According to immitracker 190 has crossed 20 grants and reached 21 grants in August. This is the highest in last 4 months. 

Hope things will turn positively for everyone us to shower our grants soon.


----------



## Sammani

rvd said:


> According to immitracker 190 has crossed 20 grants and reached 21 grants in August. This is the highest in last 4 months.
> 
> Hope things will turn positively for everyone us to shower our grants soon.



yeah let's hope it...

one of my friends got grant today.. lodged in March 2016 ...


----------



## NB

rvd said:


> But I guess, not all emails are reflecting here since the delay emails sent from DIBP was not reflected here as reported by couple of members.


Delay emails are just routine emails which have no bearing on your case and nor are you expected to reply or take any action on the same.

Hence I presume they are not put in that folder

Cheers


----------



## Riyane

rvd said:


> It is really hard wait for 500 days.. Have you tried anything such as IGIS complaints or global beedback and complaints at DIBP site.




Complaints don't yield results as far as I know...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Riyane said:


> Complaints don't yield results as far as I know...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I agree, at least you can know from IGIS whether your case went for external verification.

With global feedback in DIBP you can invoke them to review your application. If any luck everything is completed and just waiting for CO review then you may get your grant soon.

Just my thoughts..


----------



## rvd

newbienz said:


> Delay emails are just routine emails which have no bearing on your case and nor are you expected to reply or take any action on the same.
> 
> Hence I presume they are not put in that folder
> 
> Cheers


I Agree too.


----------



## tejas099

*in the same boat bro*



Pranav1984 said:


> is there anyone who applied visa in 2015 and application has remained pending?


hi pranav,

i can totally understand your situation as i passing in same boat, no reply from anybody, the reply to mail also from me and my mara adviser is same its in process ,even on call also after waiting for more than 40-5 minutes same reply and now they advised me to just wait and not waste my time by calling the custmr support.

i applied for visa 190 in oct 15, submtd docs as rqrd by co on dec 15 that was the last update in my immiaccount, no update further its very very bad phase , not able to plan anything other also.

i you got any reply or solution plz do let em know also

regards,

tejas


----------



## Pranav1984

tejas099 said:


> hi pranav,
> 
> i can totally understand your situation as i passing in same boat, no reply from anybody, the reply to mail also from me and my mara adviser is same its in process ,even on call also after waiting for more than 40-5 minutes same reply and now they advised me to just wait and not waste my time by calling the custmr support.
> 
> i applied for visa 190 in oct 15, submtd docs as rqrd by co on dec 15 that was the last update in my immiaccount, no update further its very very bad phase , not able to plan anything other also.
> 
> i you got any reply or solution plz do let em know also
> 
> regards,
> 
> tejas


Tejas, leave me a private message as I am unable to send one to u.


----------



## rvd

Pranav1984 said:


> Tejas, leave me a private message as I am unable to send one to u.


Even he can't untill he posts 5 posts on the forum.


----------



## mattjason

One thing I noticed going by the recent trend in myimmitracker (for 190) is that most of the grants lately within less than 100 days were not direct grants (mostly). Grant came in after a recent co contact. may be COs are going back to case where they worked recently and giving out grants. So having a complete application does not look like a good option. Whereas they are the one waiting for long going by the trend...i may be wrong..but having no CO correspondence with long wait is disheartening...


----------



## tejas099

Pranav1984 said:


> Tejas, leave me a private message as I am unable to send one to u.


Hi pranav,

Trying to put private msg but not able to bro.

Regards,

Tejas


----------



## ctselvan

I see a couple of grants in myimmitracker today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zishahmur

Updates Processing Time on 18/08/2017

75 percent of applications processed in 11 Months 90 percent of applications processed
in 15 Months....LOL


----------



## zishahmur

Updated on 18/08/17

75 percent of applications processed 11 Months,	90 percent of applications processed in 15 Months

This indicates that the rumours about a major cut off in DIBP staff strength was quite true and this may be the most pertinent reason for this extended processing time.


----------



## ctselvan

zishahmur said:


> Updated on 18/08/17
> 
> 75 percent of applications processed 11 Months,90 percent of applications processed in 15 Months
> 
> This indicates that the rumours about a major cut off in DIBP staff strength was quite true and this may be the most pertinent reason for this extended processing time.




Wow. That's bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thakkarmeh

Dear All, 

Have been reading post and i must say, they are very informative. Can you please help me with my query. 

Facts of the case are as follows;

submitted visa application on 10th June 2016, received email from CO requesting form 80, PCC and medical on 11th July 2016 (just in a month) and a call from AHC to my current employer. AHC did not ask much (at least thats what my HR guy told) and all went well. However, I had to submit change in circumstance form 1022 as I could not submit medicals of my wife as she was pregnant. 

I initiated whole thing by submitting 1022 with my newly born daughter's application in april 2017. CO sent another email asking for form 80, PCC, medicals. I did all and submitted on 6th July 2017 and IP pressed. Now waiting...

Now my query is how should i calculate the time line in my case? from initial application date which was 10th June 2016 or from revised 1022 which is April 2017? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## sharma1981

thakkarmeh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Have been reading post and i must say, they are very informative. Can you please help me with my query.
> 
> Facts of the case are as follows;
> 
> submitted visa application on 10th June 2016, received email from CO requesting form 80, PCC and medical on 11th July 2016 (just in a month) and a call from AHC to my current employer. AHC did not ask much (at least thats what my HR guy told) and all went well. However, I had to submit change in circumstance form 1022 as I could not submit medicals of my wife as she was pregnant.
> 
> I initiated whole thing by submitting 1022 with my newly born daughter's application in april 2017. CO sent another email asking for form 80, PCC, medicals. I did all and submitted on 6th July 2017 and IP pressed. Now waiting...
> 
> Now my query is how should i calculate the time line in my case? from initial application date which was 10th June 2016 or from revised 1022 which is April 2017?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Best is DO NOT calculate. Just wait patiently.


----------



## freeatlast

Hi guys,

Can someone please let me know if a 190 visa EOI can be submitted without a job offer from an employer.


----------



## thakkarmeh

sharma1981 said:


> Best is DO NOT calculate. Just wait patiently.


That is true that it does not serve any purpose but still, while waiting you need some activity to keep your mind busy. op2:


----------



## Thunderbird91

freeatlast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if a 190 visa EOI can be submitted without a job offer from an employer.


EOI does not require a job offer. Both 189 and 190 is points based migration. Hence, your points is all that matters. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

tejas099 said:


> Hi pranav,
> 
> Trying to put private msg but not able to bro.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tejas


I have already replied to your private msg.. check it out..


----------



## freeatlast

Thunderbird91 said:


> EOI does not require a job offer. Both 189 and 190 is points based migration. Hence, your points is all that matters.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response, much appreciated


----------



## jatinders

*Waiting for grant*

306 days crossed and still counting... layball:


----------



## mark789

Can anyone explain me, why 190 visa grant is quite slow as compared to 189 ? When both type visas are lodged, they should be equally treated but from immitracker we clearly find the difference. Its true that, 190 visa applicants are less as compared to 189, but there are lot of people waiting grants on both categories ? Is there any criteria to evaluate the types of visa ? Expert, any commentz plz.


----------



## mattjason

zishahmur said:


> Updates Processing Time on 18/08/2017
> 
> 75 percent of applications processed in 11 Months 90 percent of applications processed
> in 15 Months....LOL


The timelines change very often. The update was based on data till 31july (,read month ending 31 july) and we saw good number of grants in aug month up until now.so i guess this numbers gonna look good in sep..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mattjason said:


> The timelines change very often. The update was based on data till 31july (,read month ending 31 july) and we saw good number of grants in aug month up until now.so i guess this numbers gonna look good in sep..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


The members are relying on a very small data set
Look at the bigger picture 
The department will issue nearly 73,000 visas this year under 189 190 combined ( Same as last year)
As this also includes spouses, the number of applications to be processed to achieve 73,000 grants becomes 43,000 based on 1.7 applicants per application 

That means that the department is processing and granting nearly 200 applications every single working day of the year 
Only a very very small number of that gets reflected in the posts on the forum 

Cheers


----------



## rvd

mark789 said:


> Can anyone explain me, why 190 visa grant is quite slow as compared to 189 ? When both type visas are lodged, they should be equally treated but from immitracker we clearly find the difference. Its true that, 190 visa applicants are less as compared to 189, but there are lot of people waiting grants on both categories ? Is there any criteria to evaluate the types of visa ? Expert, any commentz plz.


Number of invites for 189 is higher than 190.


----------



## NB

mark789 said:


> Can anyone explain me, why 190 visa grant is quite slow as compared to 189 ? When both type visas are lodged, they should be equally treated but from immitracker we clearly find the difference. Its true that, 190 visa applicants are less as compared to 189, but there are lot of people waiting grants on both categories ? Is there any criteria to evaluate the types of visa ? Expert, any commentz plz.


44,000 applicants will be invited under 189 compared to only 29,000 under 190 this FY

The longer processing time is I presume due to allocation of disproportionately more manpower to 189 category by the department 

Cheers


----------



## mark789

newbienz said:


> 44,000 applicants will be invited under 189 compared to only 29,000 under 190 this FY
> 
> The longer processing time is I presume due to allocation of disproportionately more manpower to 189 category by the department
> 
> Cheers


Dear Newbienz, 

Thanks for your reply. I agree with your logical calculation although 44K is still not too higher than 29K. 

But in my sense, 190 sub-class is a one step ahead of 189 since in 190 invitation, state authority do check states requirement which is a subset of DIBP requirement. Also, since 190 invitation is issued, which means states willingly give it due to current skill demand list. So, when a state is agreed to invite you, then if everything is ok federal government should not worry about this. We can consider 
the situation, just like an organization job offer in abroad under federal government. Should the country block Expats ? whats your opinion ?


----------



## Ind2ozdream

44,000 applicants will be invited under 189 compared to only 29,000 under 190 this FY

The longer processing time is I presume due to allocation of disproportionately more manpower to 189 category by the department 


This is news to me, Was under the impression that 190 didn't have a ceiling. Looks like it's gonna get tough for us, waiting for ACT nomination since the last one month. 

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## parth1310

Ind2ozdream said:


> 44,000 applicants will be invited under 189 compared to only 29,000 under 190 this FY
> 
> The longer processing time is I presume due to allocation of disproportionately more manpower to 189 category by the department
> 
> 
> This is news to me, Was under the impression that 190 didn't have a ceiling. Looks like it's gonna get tough for us, waiting for ACT nomination since the last one month.
> 
> Cheers


[/QUOTE]


Does ACT nomination take that long?


----------



## NB

Does ACT nomination take that long?[/QUOTE]

The reply is for the PR grant after getting the invite

ACT Nomination time taken, I have no idea 

Cheers


----------



## parth1310

newbienz said:


> Does ACT nomination take that long?


The reply is for the PR grant after getting the invite

ACT Nomination time taken, I have no idea 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Oops my bad. Seems like I quoted the wrong post.eace:


----------



## Himadri

Another slow day! Have not seen any Grant today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Himadri said:


> Another slow day! Have not seen any Grant today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed, Immitracker has only 3 189 grant notifications..


----------



## ctselvan

Slow week. Very less grants. I feel Adelaide is processing faster than Brisbane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

ctselvan said:


> Slow week. Very less grants. I feel Adelaide is processing faster than Brisbane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I hope so! Mine is from Adelaide 🤞


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreap

CO Adelaide contacted me by email requesting my husband Australian Police Check...I have already upload it, just uploaded again just in case... but seems weird to me...any one had a similar experience?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## poyoda

ctselvan said:


> Slow week. Very less grants. I feel Adelaide is processing faster than Brisbane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes but not fast enough! There lots more waiting to be processed at Adelaide.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

ctselvan said:


> Slow week. Very less grants. I feel Adelaide is processing faster than Brisbane
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


August is comparatively good among the last four months according to the immitracker.

Hope we get more in coming days..

Hope everyone of us get our grants soon.


----------



## Rohit R

Hi andreap,

Yes, it happened with some of the members on forum. It may be the case that file got corrupted or CO was unable to open file due to unknown reason, so he asked for this document again. This is what I think !!



andreap said:


> CO Adelaide contacted me by email requesting my husband Australian Police Check...I have already upload it, just uploaded again just in case... but seems weird to me...any one had a similar experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alali

andreap said:


> CO Adelaide contacted me by email requesting my husband Australian Police Check...I have already upload it, just uploaded again just in case... but seems weird to me...any one had a similar experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes i have the same situation before i think its system error maybe the files was damaged while uploading 
Don't worry and upload it again 
Thanks


----------



## pasupus

Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and All the best..


----------



## Rohit R

Congratulations !! 


pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations Mate!


----------



## Himadri

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations buddy and all the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offto

pasupus said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to share that I've received my grant yesterday. Hope everyone else in the group get one soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations...Wish you good luck

SC - 190 for 261111, Visa lodge - June 2016
AHC call - Sep 2016, Grant - Aug 2017


----------



## imhardik88

How to check which office is processing your application? I mean Adelaide or Brisbane etc.

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

imhardik88 said:


> How to check which office is processing your application? I mean Adelaide or Brisbane etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


You will come to know when you get a CO contact

Cheers


----------



## Gangow

Hi Folks,

Could you please help me with the below queries?

I am currently on a 457 visa expiring in September 2017, however, my employer has extended the visa and a bridging visa is allocated now and waiting for actual 457 substantive visa.

I am planning to apply for PR and about to lodge EOI with 70 pts. 

1. Will I be granted a bridging Visa after filling PR, given that I have an existing 457 bridging visa?
2. If I get a PR bridging VISA will my 457 bridging be canceled?
3. If I get a PR bridging VISA will that impact my 457 visa extension process?

I am quite confused at this stage, Could you please advise me on this. 

Thank you,


----------



## Kiran_K

newbienz said:


> You will come to know when you get a CO contact
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




If it is direct grant then how come we know????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Kiran_K said:


> If it is direct grant then how come we know????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be mentioned on the email, which notifies the grant I believe.
Personally I haven't seen yet but hope so.


----------



## Kiran_K

rvd said:


> It will be mentioned on the email, which notifies the grant I believe.
> 
> Personally I haven't seen yet but hope so.




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Kiran_K said:


> If it is direct grant then how come we know????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Direct grant is not something special or extraordinary 

It's the same grant as another just that the CO did not need to contact you for any document or clarification 

So if you get the grant letter without any Prior CO contact, you can be proud that you got a direct grant

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Direct grant is not something special or extraordinary
> 
> It's the same grant as another just that the CO did not need to contact you for any document or clarification
> 
> So if you get the grant letter without any Prior CO contact, you can be proud that you got a direct grant
> 
> Cheers


Did you submit all of the docs? Aiming for direct grant?


----------



## Kiran_K

newbienz said:


> Direct grant is not something special or extraordinary
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same grant as another just that the CO did not need to contact you for any document or clarification
> 
> 
> 
> So if you get the grant letter without any Prior CO contact, you can be proud that you got a direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for your reply newbienz. Whatever you are saying is true but the question is how come I know which office is processing my application such as Adelaide or Brisbane and how does it impact my PR means do I need to report that office ?Thanks in anticipation of your reply.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suman.rani

Kiran_K said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Direct grant is not something special or extraordinary
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same grant as another just that the CO did not need to contact you for any document or clarification
> 
> 
> 
> So if you get the grant letter without any Prior CO contact, you can be proud that you got a direct grant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply newbienz. Whatever you are saying is true but the question is how come I know which office is processing my application such as Adelaide or Brisbane and how does it impact my PR means do I need to report that office ?Thanks in anticipation of your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 you can write an email to [email protected], they will revert.


----------



## suman.rani

Hi is anyone aware about Canada Wes process please send me your contact through private message.


----------



## parth1310

suman.rani said:


> Hi is anyone aware about Canada Wes process please send me your contact through private message.


You may find answers in Canada Forum maybe


----------



## andreyx108b

Kiran_K said:


> If it is direct grant then how come we know????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no such thing, the only difference between the direct grant and non-direct grant is a Case Office contact  

If CO did not contact you - you got direct grant.

It does not signify anything apart from it.


----------



## NB

Kiran_K said:


> Thanks for your reply newbienz. Whatever you are saying is true but the question is how come I know which office is processing my application such as Adelaide or Brisbane and how does it impact my PR means do I need to report that office ?Thanks in anticipation of your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not know if actually you can find out which office is processing your application and 
Even if you know it, what will you do with it ?

Till you get a CO contact, you are not supposed to proactively do anything from your side 

You have submitted your application and now wait patiently like all of us for the grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

suman.rani said:


> Hi is anyone aware about Canada Wes process please send me your contact through private message.



Its not related forum though,

Its quite easy,
Pay the fee, send all your academic docs, they request if they need further docs.
Remember, they are adamant about Transcripts.

Its was the case few years back, am not aware of recent changes.
better check their website.


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,

Got an invite and want to proceed for visa lodging. I am confused in Medicals, Whether PRIOR to visa lodge or after visa lodge ??

and whats the procedure for medicals prior to visa lodge??


----------



## sharma1981

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got an invite and want to proceed for visa lodging. I am confused in Medicals, Whether PRIOR to visa lodge or after visa lodge ??
> 
> and whats the procedure for medicals prior to visa lodge??


I hope this is answered in another thread already.


----------



## mattjason

Today one guy got grant within 6 days..no offense to the person..guess the process is not straightforward like it percived..its hard to belive in the theory of a complete application...i think its more to do with luck than anything else..if the application is not complete ..they contact u and get grant within days..no such thing as a complete application gets u a faster grant or co contacts costs you time..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

mattjason said:


> Today one guy got grant within 6 days..no offense to the person..guess the process is not straightforward like it percived..its hard to belive in the theory of a complete application...i think its more to do with luck than anything else..if the application is not complete ..they contact u and get grant within days..no such thing as a complete application gets u a faster grant or co contacts costs you time..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


You are mistaken.
It was not a complete application 
The CO contacted the very next day and asked for documents , which were subsequently uploaded

As members said no reason for him to lie, but on the other hand we cannot get any 3rd party evidence for the same

Cheers


----------



## mattjason

newbienz said:


> You are mistaken.
> It was not a complete application
> The CO contacted the very next day and asked for documents , which were subsequently uploaded
> 
> As members said no reason for him to lie, but on the other hand we cannot get any 3rd party evidence for the same
> 
> Cheers


Exactly my point..even with co contact the grant was within 6 days..my point was a complete application does not guarantee a faster grant nor incomplete application with co contacts means slower grant..its pure luck..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

mattjason said:


> Exactly my point..even with co contact the grant was within 6 days..my point was a complete application does not guarantee a faster grant nor incomplete application with co contacts means slower grant..its pure luck..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk




That's happens, but very irregular, you see, check all grants below 20 days, 90% are direct grants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suman.rani

JP Mosa said:


> suman.rani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is anyone aware about Canada Wes process please send me your contact through private message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not related forum though,
> 
> Its quite easy,
> Pay the fee, send all your academic docs, they request if they need further docs.
> Remember, they are adamant about Transcripts.
> 
> Its was the case few years back, am not aware of recent changes.
> better check their website.
Click to expand...

 thanks. The other forum is not beneficial. They say we don't do spoonfeeding.


----------



## zishahmur

I have my PR visa application underway with Victoria state nomination. I applied for state nomination as a divorcee but what happens to my state nomination approval in case I want to remarry now before the visa grant? As Vic approval letter says that this approval is valid when there is no change to your circumstances. Can anyone kindly put some light on this issue pls?


----------



## ahmedsameh

Hi guys...

I am waiting for visa SC190 grant since Oct 2016! :cool2::fingerscrossed:

My question to the experts:
We are expecting a new born during October/November 2017, shall I inform DIBP to freeze my application till the new baby arrive, obtain new passport, add him to my application?

Or If I receive the grant within the next month I would prefer to get the delivery of the new baby in Australia!

The problem if I receive the grant before adding him to my application !!


Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

ahmedsameh said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I am waiting for visa SC190 grant since Oct 2016! :cool2::fingerscrossed:
> 
> My question to the experts:
> We are expecting a new born during October/November 2017, shall I inform DIBP to freeze my application till the new baby arrive, obtain new passport, add him to my application?
> 
> Or If I receive the grant within the next month I would prefer to get the delivery of the new baby in Australia!
> 
> The problem if I receive the grant before adding him to my application !!
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have personally not read any rule under which you can temporarily freeze your visa processing
The only option available is the complete withdrawal, which makes no sense for you

However, As your case is nearly an year old now, you can contact DIBP and ask for the status of the grant and depending on the response take further decisions 

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222

ahmedsameh said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for visa SC190 grant since Oct 2016! :cool2::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> My question to the experts:
> 
> We are expecting a new born during October/November 2017, shall I inform DIBP to freeze my application till the new baby arrive, obtain new passport, add him to my application?
> 
> 
> 
> Or If I receive the grant within the next month I would prefer to get the delivery of the new baby in Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> The problem if I receive the grant before adding him to my application !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance





Talk to your CO. They will definitely wait and later you can add your baby on application. 

The reason is how do I know. Year and half ago, my apartment owner did the same thing. He made CO to wait till his baby gets born in overseas while he was onshore. CO waited for 2 months and later he, his wife and baby was granted PR. It might be depended on CO, however, try your luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedsameh

Thank you


----------



## amilawickyuom

Hi, I have submitted my visa application under 190 in February 2017 and still (after 7 months) did not get any update from Australian immigration department. By that time the waiting time was 4 months but now when i check again it has extended to 9 months. Anybody received 190 visa recently? Shall i call the immigration department and check on my visa? what do you recommend?
Please help this is taking so much time and my wife is also pregnant. If i don't get my visa before this November i will have to lodge visa again for the kid as well.


----------



## Sammani

amilawickyuom said:


> Hi, I have submitted my visa application under 190 in February 2017 and still (after 7 months) did not get any update from Australian immigration department. By that time the waiting time was 4 months but now when i check again it has extended to 9 months. Anybody received 190 visa recently? Shall i call the immigration department and check on my visa? what do you recommend?
> Please help this is taking so much time and my wife is also pregnant. If i don't get my visa before this November i will have to lodge visa again for the kid as well.


Hi Amila,

Are you with an agent? If yes, what's his view on this? 
It's a long delay friend.. many of us are waiting like you..Now the processing time is 11 months.. Did any CO contact you for any reason??

Sammani


----------



## NB

amilawickyuom said:


> Hi, I have submitted my visa application under 190 in February 2017 and still (after 7 months) did not get any update from Australian immigration department. By that time the waiting time was 4 months but now when i check again it has extended to 9 months. Anybody received 190 visa recently? Shall i call the immigration department and check on my visa? what do you recommend?
> Please help this is taking so much time and my wife is also pregnant. If i don't get my visa before this November i will have to lodge visa again for the kid as well.


You can try calling up the department, but most probably you will get a polite answer that it is under processing

Also the newborn can be added to the existing PR application, if the grant is not given by then

Cheers


----------



## amilawickyuom

Hi sammani, yes with an Agent. He is not contacting them saying that it is useless. Again he says there is a system update going on and they cant much about it. CO did not contact me. I don't know whether they have at least appointed one. If i applied by myself i would have known more, now with this agent no proper information is coming to me. How about you?


----------



## sdilshad

amilawickyuom said:


> Hi sammani, yes with an Agent. He is not contacting them saying that it is useless. Again he says there is a system update going on and they cant much about it. CO did not contact me. I don't know whether they have at least appointed one. If i applied by myself i would have known more, now with this agent no proper information is coming to me. How about you?


Hello,
I applied through MARA agent based in Queensland, she gives me every information.its your right to know every details about your case


----------



## Awalker1

Just wondering. I applied for the 190 visa on March 30 2017. Co asked for meds and pcc on April 12 and additional information on may 22. I have not had any communication since. Any idea when a devotion could be made? I know it now says 11 to 15 months but whenni applied it was 4 to 7 months. I'm just concerned.


----------



## sharma1981

Awalker1 said:


> Just wondering. I applied for the 190 visa on March 30 2017. Co asked for meds and pcc on April 12 and additional information on may 22. I have not had any communication since. Any idea when a devotion could be made? I know it now says 11 to 15 months but whenni applied it was 4 to 7 months. I'm just concerned.


You can just wait patiently as CO contacts give a hint that someone is working on your case. Hopefully CO is happy and you'll directly get the magic PDFs in your email soon


----------



## Sammani

amilawickyuom said:


> Hi sammani, yes with an Agent. He is not contacting them saying that it is useless. Again he says there is a system update going on and they cant much about it. CO did not contact me. I don't know whether they have at least appointed one. If i applied by myself i would have known more, now with this agent no proper information is coming to me. How about you?



have u created a mirror immiaccount for yourself? If you have it, you don't need to wait till ur agent gives info..


----------



## andreyx108b

amilawickyuom said:


> Hi sammani, yes with an Agent. He is not contacting them saying that it is useless. Again he says there is a system update going on and they cant much about it. CO did not contact me. I don't know whether they have at least appointed one. If i applied by myself i would have known more, now with this agent no proper information is coming to me. How about you?




In a way your agent is correct. 

If you still want to contact them, then, inform your agent of your intentions as otherwise you nay end up having a conflict. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22

amilawickyuom said:


> Hi, I have submitted my visa application under 190 in February 2017 and still (after 7 months) did not get any update from Australian immigration department. By that time the waiting time was 4 months but now when i check again it has extended to 9 months. Anybody received 190 visa recently? Shall i call the immigration department and check on my visa? what do you recommend?
> Please help this is taking so much time and my wife is also pregnant. If i don't get my visa before this November i will have to lodge visa again for the kid as well.


If you get your VISA today, would your wife be able to travel to Australia before the delivery ? If no, you may in fact ask dibp to put your case on hold till November and add new born in the same application. Otherwise, you will have to go through the process for procuring VISA for child separately.. 

This is just my suggestion


----------



## sokauoc

amilawickyuom said:


> Hi sammani, yes with an Agent. He is not contacting them saying that it is useless. Again he says there is a system update going on and they cant much about it. CO did not contact me. I don't know whether they have at least appointed one. If i applied by myself i would have known more, now with this agent no proper information is coming to me. How about you?



CO was assigned to my case. But no contact happened. Last update remain same as lodgement date in immi account. Please update your signature with timelines


----------



## abcbog

Hi mates,
I would like to know if I get an opportunity to work in Perth, I have invited from SA, to work under Subclass VISA 400, that might affect my VISA 190 process. However, I'll work there for only ten days.
The Australian company has sent me a request for sending them my passport and medicals for this 400 VISA, but I did not reply them as I worried of affecting my 190 VISA?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

abcbog said:


> Hi mates,
> I would like to know if I get an opportunity to work in Perth, I have invited from SA, to work under Subclass VISA 400, that might affect my VISA 190 process. However, I'll work there for only ten days.
> The Australian company has sent me a request for sending them my passport and medicals for this 400 VISA, but I did not reply them as I worried of affecting my 190 VISA?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The biggest risk is if the 400 is issued after the 190 as it will result in your 190 being canceled

Your 190 is ripe for issue and if you would like to that risk, is a decision only you can make

Cheers


----------



## abcbog

newbienz said:


> The biggest risk is if the 400 is issued after the 190 as it will result in your 190 being canceled
> 
> Your 190 is ripe for issue and if you would like to that risk, is a decision only you can make
> 
> Cheers


So what shall I do, However, CO did not add my new baby born on my application till now. Also, this is a great chance for me to get a local experience, I go confused 
Any advises


----------



## amilawickyuom

Awalker1 said:


> Just wondering. I applied for the 190 visa on March 30 2017. Co asked for meds and pcc on April 12 and additional information on may 22. I have not had any communication since. Any idea when a devotion could be made? I know it now says 11 to 15 months but whenni applied it was 4 to 7 months. I'm just concerned.


Yes same scenario with me. When i applied it was 4 months waiting period and my follow up should be decided based on that. If they change time lines now that should only apply to visa applications submitting now. Other wise if they keep extending this how long are we going to wait? My agent is still reluctant to follow it up with them.


----------



## amilawickyuom

sumitgupta22 said:


> If you get your VISA today, would your wife be able to travel to Australia before the delivery ? If no, you may in fact ask dibp to put your case on hold till November and add new born in the same application. Otherwise, you will have to go through the process for procuring VISA for child separately..
> 
> This is just my suggestion


Yes, she is only 3 months. I still have chance until November. My medicals are also submitted long time back. Usually you should get your Visa soon after medical submission. In my case it's almost 7 months and 6 months after medical submission but nothing. I checked with my agent and he said there is no case officer appointed specifically for my case. The last communication was from some CO and he gave me his name and id. I don't know what i am to do with that info. the agent is good for nothing.


----------



## amilawickyuom

Sammani said:


> have u created a mirror immiaccount for yourself? If you have it, you don't need to wait till ur agent gives info..


No I haven't. how do i create one?


----------



## amilawickyuom

gaudit24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am one of very unfortunate person as I don't really understand now as to where is my visa application is heading towards too.
> 
> It's been now more than 360 days and since the date I have lodged 190 visa, neither a Case officer has contacted me nor my visa application status has changed. It still shows as "Application received".
> 
> I tried calling to Australia, they said hold on case officer will respond or drop a mail which i have done but there is only a standard reply. Please let me know what option do i have, how should i prompt CO to respond or do something to get a way ahead.
> 
> I also kept updating information like bank statements, job change letters etc. to keep things moving but all my efforts have now become invain.
> 
> Anyone please help me in this case, what am i supposed to do. What is my ray of hope, is there a chance my visa application is going to be rejected though i have genuinely made all efforts to provide the best of truthful information?
> 
> Please help members with my query. I will really appreciate your inputs on the same.


how do you get to know the email id to send inquiry? Is it a common email or CO specific email?


----------



## Raviteja_T

Hi All, 

I have lodged my visa on April 1st 2017 and some one contacted me on 10th April again from GSM Brisbane asking for documents... I have provided all documents on April 29th.. And the status in my immi site changed to "Assessment in progress" on april 29th itself... After that I have not received any communication.. Do I need to contact immi dep? What exactly the status 'assesment in progress' means how do I know that there is really any progress in my processing?


----------



## NB

Raviteja_T said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on April 1st 2017 and some one contacted me on 10th April again from GSM Brisbane asking for documents... I have provided all documents on April 29th.. And the status in my immi site changed to "Assessment in progress" on april 29th itself... After that I have not received any communication.. Do I need to contact immi dep? What exactly the status 'assesment in progress' means how do I know that there is really any progress in my processing?



"Assesment in progress" means that the assessment is in progress

You have uploaded the documents that you were asked and your role is presently over

There is no system by which you can track the progress of your case on day to day basis.

Now you have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## hari_it_ram

Got the grant guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sursrk

Congrats Harry, it's long waiting from your end... Best wishes ahead

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat.rameshwar

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Congrats Hari! So what's the plan now?


----------



## offto

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Congratulations man!! All the best for your next steps..

What's your IED?

SC - 190 for 261111, Visa lodge - June 2016
AHC call - Sep 2016, Grant - Aug 2017


----------



## pasupus

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Congrats Hari, wish you good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Many congratulations Hari.. All the best for your future endeavors..


----------



## Rohit R

Wow !! Good to hear that you got grant Hari !! Long wait has been ended. Congratulations and good luck !! 


hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## sharma1981

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Congrats .. best wishes for next steps !!!


----------



## AhmedAli3

Congratulations


----------



## hari_it_ram

Thanks a lot guys 

my IED is in March 2018, have really good time to make it. Not sure how they gave, but PCC and Med expires in Dec 2017


----------



## samuel_ay

Congratulations. All the best

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> my IED is in March 2018, have really good time to make it. Not sure how they gave, but PCC and Med expires in Dec 2017


Congratulations and all the best for your next step 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Congratulations!!


----------



## USI

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> my IED is in March 2018, have really good time to make it. Not sure how they gave, but PCC and Med expires in Dec 2017


Awesome buddy! eace:


----------



## AIMS17

Congratulations to newbeinz and hari_it_ram for your grants. All the very best for the next step


----------



## NB

AIMS17 said:


> Congratulations to newbeinz and hari_it_ram for your grants. All the very best for the next step


Basically nothing changes for me as I am already onshore
It's business as usual and only a pending work is ticked off from the list
My employer saves a ton of money as he does not have to pay the 457 levy
( Wish he would pass that on to me )

Cheers


----------



## saikishoreal

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> my IED is in March 2018, have really good time to make it. Not sure how they gave, but PCC and Med expires in Dec 2017


Congratulations Hari. 

Good luck with relocation.


----------



## Mitul Patel

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> my IED is in March 2018, have really good time to make it. Not sure how they gave, but PCC and Med expires in Dec 2017


Congratulations hari....all d best ahead...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia

hari_it_ram said:


> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> my IED is in March 2018, have really good time to make it. Not sure how they gave, but PCC and Med expires in Dec 2017


Many Congratulations Hari! 

*Next Action:* Please pray for us  :tea:


----------



## hari_it_ram

Again thank you very much for all your messages  Hope this month it will be great many.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## vikaschandra

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Congratulations Hari


----------



## rvd

hari_it_ram said:


> Again thank you very much for all your messages  Hope this month it will be great many.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


Hope your words come true.. Your grant gives me more hope to get mine in Sep as my timeline is one month after you in all stages EOI, VIC invite and visa lodge.. 

Hoping for the best..


----------



## rvd

Seems Lady$bird also got the grant today (got to know from immitracker).. Good times for waiting people.. Let's expect many more in coming weeks..


----------



## ctselvan

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Congrats Hari!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

newbienz said:


> Basically nothing changes for me as I am already onshore
> It's business as usual and only a pending work is ticked off from the list
> My employer saves a ton of money as he does not have to pay the 457 levy
> ( Wish he would pass that on to me )
> 
> Cheers




Congrats mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

rvd said:


> Seems Lady$bird also got the grant today (got to know from immitracker).. Good times for waiting people.. Let's expect many more in coming weeks..


Exactly...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

newbienz said:


> AIMS17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to newbeinz and hari_it_ram for your grants. All the very best for the next step
> 
> 
> 
> Basically nothing changes for me as I am already onshore
> It's business as usual and only a pending work is ticked off from the list
> My employer saves a ton of money as he does not have to pay the 457 levy
> ( Wish he would pass that on to me )
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Aah ...that's good to hear ! 
Still the celebration and joy of the grant can't be ant lesser newbeinz.
Wishing all good things to come your way in future too. Your contribution to the forum has been commendable!
Keep sharing your valuable insights mate.


----------



## AIMS17

Mitul Patel said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Lady$bird also got the grant today (got to know from immitracker).. Good times for waiting people.. Let's expect many more in coming weeks..
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow !! So it's a day of grants ..
We can now say grants have started flowing.


----------



## worldking

hari_it_ram said:


> Got the grant guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.




Wow ... nice to hear brother . Congrats and all the best for your future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

11 grants recorded today till now under Visa 190


----------



## ctselvan

joshijaanvi said:


> 11 grants recorded today till now under Visa 190




That's a good start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejavusick

Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:

Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant. 

My timeline:
190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
AHC interview - 16 July 17
Grant 4th Sept :lalala:


----------



## Himadri

Approx 40 grants observed today ! Great day and let's hope this trend continues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :lalala:


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :lalala:


Wonderful .... congrats


----------



## joshijaanvi

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :lalala:


Congratulations


----------



## ctselvan

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> 
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> 
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> 
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> 
> Grant 4th Sept :lalala:




Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppaus

51 grants for 189 and 12 grants for 190 today on myimmitracker so far! What a day! Hope we'll see lot more this month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alali

Finally after 198 waiting days today i got my grant
Thanks alot folks for your support and hope everyone get it soon.


----------



## sharma1981

alali said:


> Finally after 198 waiting days today i got my grant
> Thanks alot folks for your support and hope everyone get it soon.


198 + 1 congrats !!!


----------



## mattjason

Good to see raining grants after so much delays...one point of concern though is that almost all grants came from Adelaide ..only few from Brisbane...this trend is very visible for last few weeks...not sure there whats wrong with brisbane team ?


----------



## sharma1981

mattjason said:


> Good to see raining grants after so much delays...one point of concern though is that almost all grants came from Adelaide ..only few from Brisbane...this trend is very visible for last few weeks...not sure there whats wrong with brisbane team ?


Leave that tension to DIBP. Cherish the rain today and hope for the best for coming days


----------



## ctselvan

alali said:


> Finally after 198 waiting days today i got my grant
> Thanks alot folks for your support and hope everyone get it soon.


Congrats mate!


----------



## ctselvan

sharma1981 said:


> Leave that tension to DIBP. Cherish the rain today and hope for the best for coming days


I'm worried too... Mine is with Brisbane


----------



## joshijaanvi

alali said:


> Finally after 198 waiting days today i got my grant
> Thanks alot folks for your support and hope everyone get it soon.


Congratulations


----------



## TejiJas

ppaus said:


> 51 grants for 189 and 12 grants for 190 today on myimmitracker so far! What a day! Hope we'll see lot more this month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well.. you can add 1 more to the list. After almost 11 months of wait, finally got the grant for me and the family. Good luck to those waiting. Acche Din are around the corner...


----------



## mattjason

sharma1981 said:


> Leave that tension to DIBP. Cherish the rain today and hope for the best for coming days


Ppl whom are assinged to brisbane team have to worried too..right?

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Dejavusick said:


> Hi Guys ... after lot of waiting, finally i got my Grant today. :yo: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:
> 
> Thanks all for your help and all the best to all who are waiting for grant.
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 Vic - 261112- System Analyst
> Visa Applied: 9th Jan 17
> CO Contact - 16th Jan 17
> AHC interview - 16 July 17
> Grant 4th Sept :lalala:


Congrats bro.. 261112 has been really slow.. are you based onshore... ?? How many exp points ? 

Lot of 261112 waiting so your response will help them.. thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

mattjason said:


> Ppl whom are assinged to brisbane team have to worried too..right?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk




+1 Yes, mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

ctselvan said:


> I'm worried too... Mine is with Brisbane


Hello buddy , so is mine


----------



## rvd

alali said:


> Finally after 198 waiting days today i got my grant
> Thanks alot folks for your support and hope everyone get it soon.


Congratulations..


----------



## worldking

alali said:


> Finally after 198 waiting days today i got my grant
> 
> Thanks alot folks for your support and hope everyone get it soon.




Congrats alali. May I know the reason,why CO contacted you 3times ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

7 grants today on Immitracker


----------



## Rajnath27

*Granted Today*

Hello Dear Forumers,

By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.

Updated the Immi Tracker - Yeah I was one of them. 

I wish a speedy Grant for all those waiting !! 

regards,
Raj


----------



## ctselvan

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> 
> 
> By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated the Immi Tracker - Yeah I was one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish a speedy Grant for all those waiting !!
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Raj




Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.
> 
> Updated the Immi Tracker - Yeah I was one of them.
> 
> I wish a speedy Grant for all those waiting !!
> 
> regards,
> Raj


Congratulations


----------



## marwan.wazzan.mw

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.
> 
> Updated the Immi Tracker - Yeah I was one of them.
> 
> I wish a speedy Grant for all those waiting !!
> 
> regards,
> Raj


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderbird91

Hi everyone!!

I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -

Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
Grant - 5-Sep-17

For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.

Cheers,
Thunderbird91


----------



## joshijaanvi

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
> IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
> Grant - 5-Sep-17
> 
> For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thunderbird91


Congratulations


----------



## Himadri

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
> IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
> Grant - 5-Sep-17
> 
> For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thunderbird91




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subbu1981

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
> IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
> Grant - 5-Sep-17
> 
> For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thunderbird91




Congratulations !!!


----------



## joshijaanvi

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
> IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
> Grant - 5-Sep-17
> 
> For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thunderbird91


Hey Thunderbird, request you if you could update on immitracker


----------



## Thunderbird91

joshijaanvi said:


> Hey Thunderbird, request you if you could update on immitracker


Sure. I tried to update it earlier today but was not able to access the site. I shall update once I get access. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Dear Forumers,
> 
> By God's Grace, I have received the Grant Today.
> 
> Updated the Immi Tracker - Yeah I was one of them.
> 
> I wish a speedy Grant for all those waiting !!
> 
> regards,
> Raj


Congratulations! I hope I'm next


----------



## andreyx108b

Thunderbird91 said:


> Sure. I tried to update it earlier today but was not able to access the site. I shall update once I get access.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Hey congrats!

Share your case and i will update for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Hello Andrey,
I would like to know what shall I do with medicals if I have submitted SC 190 and now planning to submit SC 400. SC 190 has been submitted on last October and medicals on November. 
Shall I redo my medicals?


----------



## andreyx108b

abcbog said:


> Hello Andrey,
> I would like to know what shall I do with medicals if I have submitted SC 190 and now planning to submit SC 400. SC 190 has been submitted on last October and medicals on November.
> Shall I redo my medicals?




What is sc400? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

andreyx108b said:


> What is sc400?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/400-

Kindly, check this link.


----------



## Thunderbird91

andreyx108b said:


> Hey congrats!
> 
> Share your case and i will update for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks andrey! Have updated my case now.  

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
> IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
> Grant - 5-Sep-17
> 
> For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thunderbird91


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## Mitul Patel

Thunderbird91 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have got my grant today after a looooong wait (256 days). I am sharing my timeline below for reference -
> 
> Lodgement date - 23-Dec-16
> 1st CO Contact (GSM Adelaide) - 10-Jan-17
> IP Pressed - 20-Jan-17
> Grant - 5-Sep-17
> 
> For those who have been been waiting for quite some time, do not give up hope. Your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Cheers,
> Thunderbird91


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth2k

*Trends in grants*

Looks like grants are given occupation-wise.. that's what appears from immi-tracker data.. there are no grants for my occupation (2212xx) from adelide after February.


----------



## joshijaanvi

hemanth2k said:


> Looks like grants are given occupation-wise.. that's what appears from immi-tracker data.. there are no grants for my occupation (2212xx) from adelide after February.


Ya. Me too 221214. Waiting since 25th January


----------



## Himadri

joshijaanvi said:


> Ya. Me too 221214. Waiting since 25th January




Hi Both,

Let's be positive! I am sure you will get it soon in This Clearance Sale.

Tomorrow should be a Bigger Day and this week looks like Awesome.

Just little more time that's it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Thunderbird91 said:


> Thanks andrey! Have updated my case now.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Thank you so much! All the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

Himadri said:


> Hi Both,
> 
> Let's be positive! I am sure you will get it soon in This Clearance Sale.
> 
> Tomorrow should be a Bigger Day and this week looks like Awesome.
> 
> Just little more time that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Himadri!


----------



## AIMS17

Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.

Waiting since 8th September 2016.
Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.?


----------



## Mitul Patel

AIMS17 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.
> 
> Waiting since 8th September 2016.
> Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.?


What was last update on ur case?
I too applied on 19 Oct, medicals and pcc submitted in Nov, then silence....

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

Mitul Patel said:


> AIMS17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.
> 
> Waiting since 8th September 2016.
> Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.?
> 
> 
> 
> What was last update on ur case?
> I too applied on 19 Oct, medicals and pcc submitted in Nov, then silence....
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Second Co contact was in July . Provided PCC for UAE and other information on 19 July.


----------



## Thunderbird91

AIMS17 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.
> 
> Waiting since 8th September 2016.
> Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.?


Don't give up hope. The last two days have been very fruitful. Let's hope other long pending cases are also cleared soon. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

AIMS17 said:


> Congratulations to all who got their grants.. This showers of grants gives a fresh hope that my waiting will soon end with a grant mail.
> 
> Waiting since 8th September 2016.
> Waited 363 days from the day of visa lodged.?


Ohh! That's a real long long wait man!
Any CO contacts?


----------



## AhmedAli3

i got my Grant today.. visa lodged 6 jan natural justice..30 march( due to unanswered calls) again verification 9th may grant 5th sep.. occupation electrical engineer


----------



## sdilshad

AhmedAli3 said:


> i got my Grant today.. visa lodged 6 jan natural justice..30 march( due to unanswered calls) again verification 9th may grant 5th sep.. occupation electrical engineer


Hello,
Congrats...did you apply via agent? how did you respond to natural Justice? please reply it will help


----------



## AhmedAli3

provide contact numbers of HR.. updated salary slips and bankstatements and Saudi residence permits . and very apologized cover letter.. i applied through agent


----------



## Mitul Patel

AhmedAli3 said:


> i got my Grant today.. visa lodged 6 jan natural justice..30 march( due to unanswered calls) again verification 9th may grant 5th sep.. occupation electrical engineer


Gr8....congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puneet Chadha

Dear All,

Been a silent listener.
But today, happy to announce that I have also got the Grant.

Every time I got impatient, I read success stories on this forum.
Great guidance that migration aspirants can get from here, such a rich database it is!

Little details about me:
PTE Score: R83, L85, W90, S65.
ACS Assessment Positive Outcome Date: Aug 22, 2016.
NSW Invitation Date for Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190): Nov 23, 2016 (65 + 5 Points, 261112, System Analyst).
(Was confused between 189 and 190, but then finally had gone with 190).
Visa Application Date: Jan 19, 2017.
DIBP ask for more info (PCC, Form 80 etc) Date: Feb 1, 2017 (shared on Feb 8, 2017).
AHC Call (a sort of grueling Interview for about 45 mins) - Mar 27, 2017.
CO had asked for authorization Letter to do validation from my previous employer, which I provided on the same day.
190 Visa Grant Date - Sep 5, 2017.

Thanks all for the immense virtual support! 

If there's anything I can help with, feel free to pm me.

Regards


----------



## Rajnath27

Hey Congrats Buddy

Regards,
Raj


----------



## joshijaanvi

Puneet Chadha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Been a silent listener.
> But today, happy to announce that I have also got the Grant.
> 
> Every time I got impatient, I read success stories on this forum.
> Great guidance that migration aspirants can get from here, such a rich database it is!
> 
> Little details about me:
> PTE Score: R83, L85, W90, S65.
> ACS Assessment Positive Outcome Date: Aug 22, 2016.
> NSW Invitation Date for Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190): Nov 23, 2016 (65 + 5 Points, 261112, System Analyst).
> (Was confused between 189 and 190, but then finally had gone with 190).
> Visa Application Date: Jan 19, 2017.
> DIBP ask for more info (PCC, Form 80 etc) Date: Feb 1, 2017 (shared on Feb 8, 2017).
> AHC Call (a sort of grueling Interview for about 45 mins) - Mar 27, 2017.
> CO had asked for authorization Letter to do validation from my previous employer, which I provided on the same day.
> 190 Visa Grant Date - Sep 5, 2017.
> 
> Thanks all for the immense virtual support!
> 
> If there's anything I can help with, feel free to pm me.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations! What's your occupation code?


----------



## joshijaanvi

Puneet Chadha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Been a silent listener.
> But today, happy to announce that I have also got the Grant.
> 
> Every time I got impatient, I read success stories on this forum.
> Great guidance that migration aspirants can get from here, such a rich database it is!
> 
> Little details about me:
> PTE Score: R83, L85, W90, S65.
> ACS Assessment Positive Outcome Date: Aug 22, 2016.
> NSW Invitation Date for Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190): Nov 23, 2016 (65 + 5 Points, 261112, System Analyst).
> (Was confused between 189 and 190, but then finally had gone with 190).
> Visa Application Date: Jan 19, 2017.
> DIBP ask for more info (PCC, Form 80 etc) Date: Feb 1, 2017 (shared on Feb 8, 2017).
> AHC Call (a sort of grueling Interview for about 45 mins) - Mar 27, 2017.
> CO had asked for authorization Letter to do validation from my previous employer, which I provided on the same day.
> 190 Visa Grant Date - Sep 5, 2017.
> 
> Thanks all for the immense virtual support!
> 
> If there's anything I can help with, feel free to pm me.
> 
> Regards


Btw I can now expect my soon. As I am 25 th January applicant


----------



## ausguy11

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations! What's your occupation code?


Congrats dear !!

CO had asked for authorization Letter to do validation from my previous employer, which I provided on the same day.


What is meant by this line?


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Puneet Chadha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Been a silent listener.
> But today, happy to announce that I have also got the Grant.
> 
> Every time I got impatient, I read success stories on this forum.
> Great guidance that migration aspirants can get from here, such a rich database it is!
> 
> Little details about me:
> PTE Score: R83, L85, W90, S65.
> ACS Assessment Positive Outcome Date: Aug 22, 2016.
> NSW Invitation Date for Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190): Nov 23, 2016 (65 + 5 Points, 261112, System Analyst).
> (Was confused between 189 and 190, but then finally had gone with 190).
> Visa Application Date: Jan 19, 2017.
> DIBP ask for more info (PCC, Form 80 etc) Date: Feb 1, 2017 (shared on Feb 8, 2017).
> AHC Call (a sort of grueling Interview for about 45 mins) - Mar 27, 2017.
> CO had asked for authorization Letter to do validation from my previous employer, which I provided on the same day.
> 190 Visa Grant Date - Sep 5, 2017.
> 
> Thanks all for the immense virtual support!
> 
> If there's anything I can help with, feel free to pm me.
> 
> Regards


Congrats ...are you not on immitracker...?
i didnt see your entry there... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

Puneet Chadha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> Been a silent listener.
> 
> But today, happy to announce that I have also got the Grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I got impatient, I read success stories on this forum.
> 
> Great guidance that migration aspirants can get from here, such a rich database it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Little details about me:
> 
> PTE Score: R83, L85, W90, S65.
> 
> ACS Assessment Positive Outcome Date: Aug 22, 2016.
> 
> NSW Invitation Date for Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190): Nov 23, 2016 (65 + 5 Points, 261112, System Analyst).
> 
> (Was confused between 189 and 190, but then finally had gone with 190).
> 
> Visa Application Date: Jan 19, 2017.
> 
> DIBP ask for more info (PCC, Form 80 etc) Date: Feb 1, 2017 (shared on Feb 8, 2017).
> 
> AHC Call (a sort of grueling Interview for about 45 mins) - Mar 27, 2017.
> 
> CO had asked for authorization Letter to do validation from my previous employer, which I provided on the same day.
> 
> 190 Visa Grant Date - Sep 5, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the immense virtual support!
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything I can help with, feel free to pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Wow, Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

AhmedAli3 said:


> i got my Grant today.. visa lodged 6 jan natural justice..30 march( due to unanswered calls) again verification 9th may grant 5th sep.. occupation electrical engineer




Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitvirdi

Hi all
I did M. Tech production engineering in 2013 & B. Tech Mechanical engineering in 2008. I don't have any experience as mechanical engineer. I want to apply for 190/489 visa. My points are 55 (age, study, IELTS) without state sponsorship. With these credentials, do i apply for visa?
If yes, will i get state sponsorship without any experience?
Regards


----------



## mattjason

Congrats to all those received grants lately....just wondering if anyone has got a grant from Adelaide who was previously assigned to Brisbane earlier....want to understand if the teams are sharing the cases ( you know brisbane grants few in numbers ..so ) ?


----------



## sumitvirdi

sumitvirdi said:


> Hi all
> I did M. Tech production engineering in 2013 & B. Tech Mechanical engineering in 2008. I don't have any experience as mechanical engineer. I want to apply for 190/489 visa. My points are 55 (age, study, IELTS) without state sponsorship. With these credentials, do i apply for visa?
> If yes, will i get state sponsorship without any experience?
> Regards


Experts pl revert


----------



## NB

sumitvirdi said:


> Hi all
> I did M. Tech production engineering in 2013 & B. Tech Mechanical engineering in 2008. I don't have any experience as mechanical engineer. I want to apply for 190/489 visa. My points are 55 (age, study, IELTS) without state sponsorship. With these credentials, do i apply for visa?
> If yes, will i get state sponsorship without any experience?
> Regards


In which field do you have experience?

Cheers


----------



## sumitvirdi

newbienz said:


> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I did M. Tech production engineering in 2013 & B. Tech Mechanical engineering in 2008. I don't have any experience as mechanical engineer. I want to apply for 190/489 visa. My points are 55 (age, study, IELTS) without state sponsorship. With these credentials, do i apply for visa?
> If yes, will i get state sponsorship without any experience?
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> In which field do you have experience?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I am university tutor and it is on not on list


----------



## Mitul Patel

Rvd...congratulations for ur grant...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

Just noticed in immi tracker, RVD got grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammani

rvd..... let's celebrate ..... Congratulations mate


----------



## NB

sumitvirdi said:


> I am university tutor and it is on not on list


Are you sure ?

Remember reading that university tutor were added to the list

Recheck carefully 

Cheers


----------



## rvd

Guys,

Got the grants for me and my family.

Thanks for the support received from this forum.

All the best for everyone.

IED: 23-Jan-2018


----------



## rvd

Thanks for all your wishes..


----------



## sumitvirdi

newbienz said:


> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am university tutor and it is on not on list
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> Remember reading that university tutor were added to the list
> 
> Recheck carefully
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Sir i checked it. Not on list dats y i want to apply as mechanical engineer with no experience and 55 points. ll i get state sponsorship without any experience?


----------



## manujverma

congratulations to everyone who received the grants....waiting for my grant...applied in Feb 17 . Co contact GSM brisbane 22 march. Documents uploaded with new passport and PCC may 2. awaiting grant.


----------



## DRV22

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grants for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support received from this forum.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> IED: 23-Jan-2018


Congrats!!


----------



## TentMaker

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grants for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support received from this forum.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> IED: 23-Jan-2018


Well done Rvd. I am so very happy for you. You and others were always available to assist all of us when we had issues so its a joy to see you getting the golden email. You patience is an inspiration. Well Done.:yo::yo:


----------



## imhardik88

ctselvan said:


> Just noticed in immi tracker, RVD got grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you send me link where i can know who got grant ?

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

TentMaker said:


> Well done Rvd. I am so very happy for you. You and others were always available to assist all of us when we had issues so its a joy to see you getting the golden email. You patience is an inspiration. Well Done.:yo::yo:


Thanks for the words.. I wish you too get your's soon.. Hope your ACS problems are sorted out..


----------



## rvd

imhardik88 said:


> Can you send me link where i can know who got grant ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc190-visa-tracker-2016-2017

https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au...acker-sc190/analytics/visa-grants-by-period-1


----------



## ausguy11

Hardik, can you share ur case details?



imhardik88 said:


> Can you send me link where i can know who got grant ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grants for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support received from this forum.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> IED: 23-Jan-2018




Congrats rvd. I m happy to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

ausguy11 said:


> Hardik, can you share ur case details?


My case is already there.
Username: ImHardik88

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

i have seen ur verification is on 25/08

Did you get from AHC or employers got call?



imhardik88 said:


> My case is already there.
> Username: ImHardik88
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grants for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support received from this forum.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> IED: 23-Jan-2018


CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## imhardik88

ausguy11 said:


> i have seen ur verification is on 25/08
> 
> Did you get from AHC or employers got call?


EV on 25.8.17
AHC call on 31.8.17

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

worldking said:


> Congrats rvd. I m happy to hear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you worldking.. Best wishes for you too..


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wishing you all the best!


Thank you so much Andy..


----------



## commie_rick

manujverma said:


> congratulations to everyone who received the grants....waiting for my grant...applied in Feb 17 . Co contact GSM brisbane 22 march. Documents uploaded with new passport and PCC may 2. awaiting grant.


Hello buddy , I'm in the same situation. Brisbane team contacted me in March, I uploaded the requested documents in May 2017


----------



## sursrk

rvd said:


> Thank you so much Andy..


Congrats brother 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

sursrk said:


> Congrats brother
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you dear.. Wishing you speedy grant..


----------



## ctselvan

commie_rick said:


> Hello buddy , I'm in the same situation. Brisbane team contacted me in March, I uploaded the requested documents in May 2017




Me too. 2nd CO contact was in 21st June, I provided the requested info on the same day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

ctselvan said:


> Me too. 2nd CO contact was in 21st June, I provided the requested info on the same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




May I now , What info exactly CO asked u ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

rvd said:


> Thank you worldking.. Best wishes for you too..




Thank you brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

worldking said:


> May I now , What info exactly CO asked u ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Medical Undertaking Form 815. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

rvd said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got the grants for me and my family.
> 
> Thanks for the support received from this forum.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> 
> IED: 23-Jan-2018


Congratulations RVD best wishes


----------



## vikaschandra

ctselvan said:


> Medical Undertaking Form 815.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Selvan you will receive the grant soon too. get ready to travel.. hope you IED is not very challenging


----------



## ctselvan

vikaschandra said:


> Selvan you will receive the grant soon too. get ready to travel.. hope you IED is not very challenging




Thank you so much Vikas  It's been over two months since I provided the document. Awaiting eagerly for the grant. 

I'm all set to travel  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ctselvan said:


> Thank you so much Vikas  It's been over two months since I provided the document. Awaiting eagerly for the grant.
> 
> I'm all set to travel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually the applicants who are requested for form 815 tend to have shorter IED's . Best wishes to you Selvan


----------



## ctselvan

vikaschandra said:


> Usually the applicants who are requested for form 815 tend to have shorter IED's . Best wishes to you Selvan




Oh, ok! That's new info to me. Thanks much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra

ctselvan said:


> Oh, ok! That's new info to me. Thanks much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Selvan let the Santa not wait and waive his hand for grant.. thats too late


----------



## ctselvan

vikaschandra said:


> Selvan let the Santa not wait and waive his hand for grant.. thats too late



Santa is going to make a special trip to my home this month 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

Look to be a lazy Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

ctselvan said:


> Look to be a lazy Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




5 - 189 and 1 - 190 on my immitracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

ctselvan said:


> 5 - 189 and 1 - 190 on my immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There 3 190 today. 1 on immitracker and other 2 from a whatsapp group


----------



## ctselvan

joshijaanvi said:


> There 3 190 today. 1 on immitracker and other 2 from a whatsapp group




Cool. I see 4 of 190's in immi tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Anyone add me in 190 whats app group 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## worldking

commie_rick said:


> Hello buddy , I'm in the same situation. Brisbane team contacted me in March, I uploaded the requested documents in May 2017




Rick, May I know, what kind of docs CO requested you ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

ctselvan said:


> 5 - 189 and 1 - 190 on my immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets hope for better Monday and each following day!))) lane:


----------



## souvikk2002

Hello friends.. I applied for NSW 190 in April 2017 with 65 with State sponsorship under 190. And 189 with 60 points. In Dec I complete 8 yrs of relevant work - all work as after Nov 2009 is relevant - will I get an invite now or after I get 70 points ? Will skill select auto update 5 more points ? Under ICT Bus.analyst.


----------



## imhardik88

joshijaanvi said:


> There 3 190 today. 1 on immitracker and other 2 from a whatsapp group


Is there any Whatsapp group for 190 kindly add me. My no. Is <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

andreyx108b said:


> Lets hope for better Monday and each following day!))) lane:




Amen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan.sethi

Hello Everyone, 

I've recently joined the forum and this is my first post. I am sharing my timeline here with you all. 

ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age- 30 points
PTE - Superior - 20 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
Total - 80 Points
EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
Grant - ??

Would be great to know whether other members have had a similar timeline/waiting experience or not? Hoping for a grant soon!

Thanks

Rajan


----------



## andreyx108b

rajan.sethi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've recently joined the forum and this is my first post. I am sharing my timeline here with you all.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age- 30 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
> State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
> Total - 80 Points
> EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
> SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
> Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
> CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
> Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
> Grant - ??
> 
> Would be great to know whether other members have had a similar timeline/waiting experience or not? Hoping for a grant soon!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rajan


a lot of applicants from 2017 and some from 2016 are still waiting...


----------



## johnbabu

I am new to this group. Can anyone add me to the whatzapp group. my number is 9061199119


----------



## rajan.sethi

andreyx108b said:


> a lot of applicants from 2017 and some from 2016 are still waiting...


Its strange to know that so many people, some even from 2016, are waiting for their Visa Grant, but a little reassuring as well that I am not alone. Hopefully we all will get our visa grant soon. 
Thanks for the revert andreyx108b.


----------



## karanbansal91

Guys pm me ur no. Or for whats app group link.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## abcbog

Hello mates,
I have a stupid Q.  
if someone nominated by a state, SA, shall his first entry to be through this state?


----------



## karanbansal91

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> I have a stupid Q.
> if someone nominated by a state, SA, shall his first entry to be through this state?


No.. Its entering anywhere in Australia 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## abcbog

karanbansal91 said:


> No.. Its entering anywhere in Australia


That means I could land anywhere in Australia, even I have been nominated by South Australia.


----------



## karanbansal91

abcbog said:


> That means I could land anywhere in Australia, even I have been nominated by South Australia.


Yes.. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## commie_rick

worldking said:


> Rick, May I know, what kind of docs CO requested you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Japanese pcc


----------



## commie_rick

worldking said:


> Rick, May I know, what kind of docs CO requested you ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to this thread if your co is from Brisbane 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...heir-visa-2017-had-contact-brisbane-team.html


----------



## andreyx108b

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I have a stupid Q.
> 
> if someone nominated by a state, SA, shall his first entry to be through this state?




No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alali

worldking said:


> Congrats alali. May I know the reason,why CO contacted you 3times ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1. For medicals and pcc
2. Pcc again i think there was a problem in previous upload
3. Declaration for my wife


----------



## Ashar19

Hello All I have lodged the Visa for Anzsco code 261314 in third week of April 2017 and itz nearly 5 months but still now my immi account is showing status as Received... what should I do I'm very worried.... any suggestion people....


----------



## NB

Ashar19 said:


> Hello All I have lodged the Visa for Anzsco code 261314 in third week of April 2017 and itz nearly 5 months but still now my immi account is showing status as Received... what should I do I'm very worried.... any suggestion people....


You have no options but to wait

Maybe a after a month call up their helpline and enquire 

Quite a few applications are now being processed in the 6 months time frame

Cheers


----------



## NB

FinalLeap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please help me.
> 
> I'm in a pickle. I paid the application fee (AUD 7,440 for me and family) for my 190 visa via credit card. However, my application is still in "Ready to Submit" mode.
> I also didn't receive any acknowledgement or receipt for the payment.
> 
> On the other hand, I received message from the credit card bank that says "credit card charge made online on Sep 10 ...". The credit card is from a US bank and it was Sunday when I did the payment from Pakistan.
> 
> Did anyone go through similar situation.
> Does it have something to do with the funds clearance etc?
> 
> Thanks﻿


If I were in your situation, I would get a statement from the credit card issuer showing the transaction number, time amount etc for the payment.
I would then approach DIBp with this evidence and ask them to link the payment with my application 

Cheers


----------



## FinalLeap

newbienz said:


> If I were in your situation, I would get a statement from the credit card issuer showing the transaction number, time amount etc for the payment.
> I would then approach DIBp with this evidence and ask them to link the payment with my application
> 
> Cheers


Thank you newbienz for the reply. Do you know how long DIBP takes to reply or respond to queries.


----------



## NB

FinalLeap said:


> Thank you newbienz for the reply. Do you know how long DIBP takes to reply or respond to queries.


The most important part you can do till such time , is to get the transaction number and time from the credit card issuer 

Very high chances that DIBp will ask for it to trace the payment 

Have you done that ?

Cheers


----------



## meetvetri

Got my 190 NSW grant today.


----------



## abcbog

Hello mates,
the CO has contacted me to do the medical examination for my new born baby, we have finalized it by yesterday and uploaded on the same day by the clinic. I have pressed the IP, but shall I send the CO an email to inform him about that?
TIA


----------



## karanbansal91

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> the CO has contacted me to do the medical examination for my new born baby, we have finalized it by yesterday and uploaded on the same day by the clinic. I have pressed the IP, but shall I send the CO an email to inform him about that?
> TIA


Not needed .. IP button do the same action.


----------



## karanbansal91

meetvetri said:


> Got my 190 NSW grant today.


Congrats...


----------



## ctselvan

meetvetri said:


> Got my 190 NSW grant today.




Congrats mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausguy11

meetvetri said:


> Got my 190 NSW grant today.


First of all congrats dear for the golden moment.

Please answer the following queries


#1 when you have lodged ur visa, 189 or 190?
#2 If 190, which state?
#3 Any Employment verification?


----------



## as1986

ausguy11 said:


> First of all congrats dear for the golden moment.
> 
> Please answer the following queries
> 
> 
> #1 when you have lodged ur visa, 189 or 190?
> #2 If 190, which state?
> #3 Any Employment verification?


Hey ausguy11,

I am sitting with exactly the same timeline but with no news yet. Applied 190 on 30th Dec & got CO allocation on 30th Jan. No CO contact post that. They have started issuing grants to April & May now but absolutely no news of Dec applicants


----------



## samuel_ay

meetvetri said:


> Got my 190 NSW grant today.


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

meetvetri said:


> Got my 190 NSW grant today.


Congratulations


----------



## Satanz

Ashar19 said:


> Hello All I have lodged the Visa for Anzsco code 261314 in third week of April 2017 and itz nearly 5 months but still now my immi account is showing status as Received... what should I do I'm very worried.... any suggestion people....


Same here...
Applied on March with the same Anzsco code. Complete silence till now. No CO contact, Application status is received..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## asif.irfan

*190 - Accounting General*

Hi All,

I have submitted an EOI for Account General - Visa Subclass 190 (NSW) in June 2016 with 65 Points. I did not get an invite till now

Age - 30 points
Australian Education: 15 Points
English - 10 Points
State nomination - 5 Points
Australian study requirements - 5 Points



Now I have got 5 more points for Professional and my points tally is 70 points as of today.


Professional Year - 5 Points

What are my chances of getting an invite for State Sponsorship for 70 points.

Thank you
Asif


----------



## muz068

My bro got NSW GRANT 190 today. He applied back on 12 Mar 17


----------



## ctselvan

muz068 said:


> My bro got NSW GRANT 190 today. He applied back on 12 Mar 17




Cool. Convey my wishes! Can you please share the timeline and if possible create a case/update in immitracker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

muz068 said:


> My bro got NSW GRANT 190 today. He applied back on 12 Mar 17


Congratulations!! Please share timeline!


----------



## asif.irfan

190 - Accounting General
Hi All,

I have submitted an EOI for Account General - Visa Subclass 190 (NSW) in June 2016 with 65 Points. I did not get an invite till now

Age - 30 points
Australian Education: 15 Points
English - 10 Points
State nomination - 5 Points
Australian study requirements - 5 Points



Now I have got 5 more points for Professional and my points tally is 70 points as of today.


Professional Year - 5 Points

What are my chances of getting an invite for State Sponsorship for 70 points.

Thank you
Asif


----------



## asif.irfan

Congrats. How many points did you have for 190 sub class visa and for what skill set did you get a invite for


----------



## asif.irfan

muz068 said:


> My bro got NSW GRANT 190 today. He applied back on 12 Mar 17


 how many points did he have and what skill set did he apply for.


----------



## andreyx108b

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> the CO has contacted me to do the medical examination for my new born baby, we have finalized it by yesterday and uploaded on the same day by the clinic. I have pressed the IP, but shall I send the CO an email to inform him about that?
> TIA



Pressing Ip will suffice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meetvetri

Thanks for the wishes.

1. 190 from NSW. 
2. Not sure.


----------



## joshijaanvi

asif.irfan said:


> 190 - Accounting General
> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted an EOI for Account General - Visa Subclass 190 (NSW) in June 2016 with 65 Points. I did not get an invite till now
> 
> Age - 30 points
> Australian Education: 15 Points
> English - 10 Points
> State nomination - 5 Points
> Australian study requirements - 5 Points
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have got 5 more points for Professional and my points tally is 70 points as of today.
> 
> 
> Professional Year - 5 Points
> 
> What are my chances of getting an invite for State Sponsorship for 70 points.
> 
> Thank you
> Asif


My brother-in-law has submitted his EOI in August/September 2016, same ANZ, same 65+5 points, and still awaiting an invite 

You can guess it now!!


----------



## phuongcard

newbienz said:


> You have no options but to wait
> 
> Maybe a after a month call up their helpline and enquire
> 
> Quite a few applications are now being processed in the 6 months time frame
> 
> Cheers


newbienz is right you should wait a bit more. I was in the same situation: 190 visa application lodged 1st May and the status is always "Received", but granted yesterday. Given mine is 190, and would hope yours is going to be granted soon.


----------



## bangaakshay

Hi all .. is DIBP grating PR to only the profiles that are in demand now. Or they are also granting visa to the profiles what were required a few months ago but have been scraped now from the occupation list.. any update for the above issue

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sursrk

phuongcard said:


> newbienz is right you should wait a bit more. I was in the same situation: 190 visa application lodged 1st May and the status is always "Received", but granted yesterday. Given mine is 190, and would hope yours is going to be granted soon.


Congrats on the new way 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashar19

Satanz said:


> Same here...
> Applied on March with the same Anzsco code. Complete silence till now. No CO contact, Application status is received..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I see many people on this forum getting VISA grant from DIBP some people who have applied in May 2017 also got their grant... I do not know is DIBP issuing visa on basis on occupation code.....


----------



## manujverma

wake up Brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

bangaakshay said:


> Hi all .. is DIBP grating PR to only the profiles that are in demand now. Or they are also granting visa to the profiles what were required a few months ago but have been scraped now from the occupation list.. any update for the above issue
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Anzsco code has no impact on processing.


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> Anzsco code has no impact on processing.


I was under that impression only..But believe me...It has...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> I was under that impression only..But believe me...It has...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


well, the analysis is there  its not rocket science right? no mystery at all.


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> well, the analysis is there  its not rocket science right? no mystery at all.


Look at current trend...April and May applicants ( Specifically IT occupations ) are getting highest grants...none other occupations....so it directs something...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Look at current trend...April and May applicants ( Specifically IT occupations ) are getting highest grants...none other occupations....so it directs something...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Most of the applicants are IT anyhow  look at the ceilings  

you can't expect construction project managers getting grants, if there are only few of them  

There are stats for average based on the anzsco, it is extremely even  whatever way you look at it is even. 

Well.. some just like conspiracy theories.. i will not comment on that  you are free to believe in what you like, right?


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> Most of the applicants are IT anyhow  look at the ceilings
> 
> you can't expect construction project managers getting grants, if there are only few of them
> 
> There are stats for average based on the anzsco, it is extremely even  whatever way you look at it is even.
> 
> Well.. some just like conspiracy theories.. i will not comment on that  you are free to believe in what you like, right?


Its fine andreyx...it was just my perception too...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## manujverma

If the case of ANZSCO code is the criteria then i guess Registered Nurses would have been fetching a lot since the ceiling of them is the highest. I myself havent received anything since February 2017. Applied under Reg Nurses Category 254499


----------



## abcbog

Hello andreyx 
I would like to know what is the problem if I submitted two Visa applications on immiaccount one for SN 190 and the other for SC 400?


----------



## theanalyst

*190 Visa Grant*

Dear Friends, with great pleasure I would like to inform you all that I got my 190 grant today along with my spouse and daughter.
Thank you all for maintaining this awesome forum and good luck for your speedy grants.

Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 5
Language:20
Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)
ANZSCO Code: 261111 Business Analyst
Visa Lodgement (190 NSW): 01/05/2017
CO Contact for further documents : 09/05/2017
Documents submitted: 19/05/2017
Visa Grant: 12/09/2017


----------



## ctselvan

theanalyst said:


> Dear Friends, with great pleasure I would like to inform you all that I got my 190 grant today along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> Thank you all for maintaining this awesome forum and good luck for your speedy grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Experience: 5
> 
> Language:20
> 
> Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 Business Analyst
> 
> Visa Lodgement (190 NSW): 01/05/2017
> 
> CO Contact for further documents : 09/05/2017
> 
> Documents submitted: 19/05/2017
> 
> Visa Grant: 12/09/2017




Congrats mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Its fine andreyx...it was just my perception too...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk




Well, everyone s opinion has place to exist- as there is no official stance from DIBP!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

andreyx108b said:


> Well, everyone s opinion has place to exist- as there is no official stance from DIBP!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey, 

Taking clue from another question asked on the forum.

Have you observed any correlation between Immi commence mail and Visa Grant time frame. Any observation on Immi Tracker ?


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Well, everyone s opinion has place to exist- as there is no official stance from DIBP!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a lighter note in between this joyful days of grants rain.. I am really worried about the 2016 and Jan 2017 applicants.. DIBP may comfortably put them in the last 10% of applicants and may update their processing times to 4 to 7 months (at least in October update and may this month update may 7 to 11 months I guess).

I pray that all old applicants should get their grants before October end.. else few maybe delayed further.. so guys please start knocking on DIBP about your grant through email and phone once new timelines updated this month.. so that at least let them review your cases.

Best of luck for all the waiting aspirants..

It is just my assumption by considering the current grants flow..


----------



## Mitul Patel

rvd said:


> On a lighter note in between this joyful days of grants rain.. I am really worried about the 2016 and Jan 2017 applicants.. DIBP may comfortably put them in the last 10% of applicants and may update their processing times to 4 to 7 months (at least in October update and may this month update may 7 to 11 months I guess).
> 
> I pray that all old applicants should get their grants before October end.. else few maybe delayed further.. so guys please start knocking on DIBP about your grant through email and phone once new timelines updated this month.. so that at least let them review your cases.
> 
> Best of luck for all the waiting aspirants..
> 
> It is just my assumption by considering the current grants flow..


Thanks a lot bro...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

manujverma said:


> If the case of ANZSCO code is the criteria then i guess Registered Nurses would have been fetching a lot since the ceiling of them is the highest. I myself havent received anything since February 2017. Applied under Reg Nurses Category 254499


there haven't been much grants given to auditors, this is also because there aren't many auditor being invited as compared to IT related jobs.


----------



## commie_rick

rvd said:


> On a lighter note in between this joyful days of grants rain.. I am really worried about the 2016 and Jan 2017 applicants.. DIBP may comfortably put them in the last 10% of applicants and may update their processing times to 4 to 7 months (at least in October update and may this month update may 7 to 11 months I guess).
> 
> I pray that all old applicants should get their grants before October end.. else few maybe delayed further.. so guys please start knocking on DIBP about your grant through email and phone once new timelines updated this month.. so that at least let them review your cases.
> 
> Best of luck for all the waiting aspirants..
> 
> It is just my assumption by considering the current grants flow..



I called dibp today and was directed to the GSM office. the person on the other end of the phone basically reiterated what the general processing timeline website mentioned (not that I need to hear this). He didn't ask for my visa application id , instead told me to call back after 11 months have lapsed.


----------



## ctselvan

commie_rick said:


> I called dibp today and was directed to the GSM office. the person on the other end of the phone basically reiterated what the general processing timeline website mentioned (not that I need to hear this). He didn't ask for my visa application id , instead told me to call back after 11 months have lapsed.



Wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia

rvd said:


> On a lighter note in between this joyful days of grants rain.. I am really worried about the 2016 and Jan 2017 applicants.. DIBP may comfortably put them in the last 10% of applicants and may update their processing times to 4 to 7 months (at least in October update and may this month update may 7 to 11 months I guess).
> 
> I pray that all old applicants should get their grants before October end.. else few maybe delayed further.. so guys please start knocking on DIBP about your grant through email and phone once new timelines updated this month.. so that at least let them review your cases.
> 
> Best of luck for all the waiting aspirants..
> 
> It is just my assumption by considering the current grants flow..


I couldn't agree more. Question is, why would they choose to do so ?

Also, I am not clear as to why there would be such a difference between 189 and 190 candidates. Unfortunately, I too initially lodged a partial application towards the end dec '16 and CO contact happened in Jan first half. Though finally i was able to upload all by march first week. 

Till today, I saw almost negligible grants coming in 190 (source: immitracker) only today it hit 30+ .. why would it happen, would states hold applications till they are sure of their requirements or what is the deal here? 189 is much faster that way.

Further - It's only engineers and software guys who have been getting grants left right and center. They have completely forgotten poor cousins like ICT BAs


----------



## USI

Today, we had 47 Grants on 189 tracker and 34 Grants on 190 tracker registered. This is crazy clearance!


----------



## bangaakshay

andreyx108b said:


> Anzsco code has no impact on processing.


Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

commie_rick said:


> I called dibp today and was directed to the GSM office. the person on the other end of the phone basically reiterated what the general processing timeline website mentioned (not that I need to hear this). He didn't ask for my visa application id , instead told me to call back after 11 months have lapsed.


I guess your call will get some response when new processing time updated; however the call was transferred to GSM office it is something positive now since earlier the call center agent himself will disconnect the call.

Hope for the best.


----------



## rvd

There is no specific reasons I could imagine. May be due employment verification, insufficient documents or even without any reason. 

They got huge backlogs for last few months once they start clear they have to reach their target. 

By considering the current grant can expect that most of old cases will be cleared before October end.

Hope for the best..





whynotaustralia said:


> I couldn't agree more. Question is, why would they choose to do so ?
> 
> Also, I am not clear as to why there would be such a difference between 189 and 190 candidates. Unfortunately, I too initially lodged a partial application towards the end dec '16 and CO contact happened in Jan first half. Though finally i was able to upload all by march first week.
> 
> Till today, I saw almost negligible grants coming in 190 (source: immitracker) only today it hit 30+ .. why would it happen, would states hold applications till they are sure of their requirements or what is the deal here? 189 is much faster that way.
> 
> Further - It's only engineers and software guys who have been getting grants left right and center. They have completely forgotten poor cousins like ICT BAs


----------



## Riyane

rvd said:


> There is no specific reasons I could imagine. May be due employment verification, insufficient documents or even without any reason.
> 
> 
> 
> They got huge backlogs for last few months once they start clear they have to reach their target.
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess most of the old cases will be cleared before October end.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope for the best..




Just curious to know....What makes you guess about backlog clearance by October end?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

Hello mates,
what is the meaning of "Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page"?
The CO has requested this from my spouse.


----------



## rvd

Riyane said:


> Just curious to know....What makes you guess about backlog clearance by October end?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couple of my friends, who are in touch with agents in Australia, said. 

I started believing after seeing the current grant flow.


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> what is the meaning of "Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page"?
> The CO has requested this from my spouse.


I guess it is bio pages. Get a clear copy of first and last pages(where photo and address is mentioned) of the passport and get attested from Notary lawyer.


----------



## sharma1981

abcbog said:


> Hello mates,
> what is the meaning of "Certified copy of your passport personal particulars/photo (bio-data) page"?
> The CO has requested this from my spouse.


Include first and last pages. Notarize and scan in 200 dpi. To be of safer side add all the pages having last 10 years travel stamps as well. I am sure you would mentioned these travels in form80/1221


----------



## abcbog

sharma1981 said:


> Include first and last pages. Notarize and scan in 200 dpi. To be of safer side add all the pages having last 10 years travel stamps as well. I am sure you would mentioned these travels in form80/1221


From where shall I notarise it? I have attached her full passport coloured scan copy


----------



## sharma1981

abcbog said:


> From where shall I notarise it? I have attached her full passport coloured scan copy



Any notary/Advocate can do that.

There are members for whom even without notary Scan was accepted by DIBP although i know from where you took the text where it mentions the word "Notarized copies".

If you wish , then you can again upload the notarized copies by adding relevant description in ImmiAccount


----------



## abcbog

Is there any problem if I pressed the IP button before submitting all the required information.


----------



## abcbog

sharma1981 said:


> Any notary/Advocate can do that.
> 
> There are members for whom even without notary Scan was accepted by DIBP although i know from where you took the text where it mentions the word "Notarized copies".
> 
> If you wish , then you can again upload the notarized copies by adding relevant description in ImmiAccount


I thought that means the document shall be notarized. Anyways, I have uploaded the bio-page of the passport and also the full scan of the passport pages.


----------



## sharma1981

abcbog said:


> Is there any problem if I pressed the IP button before submitting all the required information.


Ideally it should be done after giving required info. 
If you cant submit info asap, then do that. If the info gathering will take time then update/email the CO to enable the button back.


----------



## sharma1981

abcbog said:


> I thought that means the document shall be notarized. Anyways, I have uploaded the bio-page of the passport and also the full scan of the passport pages.


This should be OK


----------



## abcbog

sharma1981 said:


> Ideally it should be done after giving required info.
> If you cant submit info asap, then do that. If the info gathering will take time then update/email the CO to enable the button back.


I have pressed IP, after two three days I realized that I should attach a certified copy of my spouse passport. I have attached it today, while I have pressed the IP on Sunday evening


----------



## sharma1981

abcbog said:


> I have pressed IP, after two three days I realized that I should attach a certified copy of my spouse passport. I have attached it today, while I have pressed the IP on Sunday evening


Send the same doc via email and also explain the IP Pressed case via email as well.
All looks OK though. Possible that CO hasnt looked at it yet else he/she would have come back asking. No harm in sending same doc via email as well


----------



## sibuc

Got the Grant mail today. 

I am thankful to God and all the forum member here.
My journey was full of emotions including; hope, frustration, belief, optimism and pessimism.

One thing this visa have taught me is "Patience ".
Best of luck all the aspirants and my best wishes for the future and pending visa applicants.


----------



## rajan.sethi

many congratulations sibuc!


----------



## joshijaanvi

sibuc said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> 
> I am thankful to God and all the forum member here.
> My journey was full of emotions including; hope, frustration, belief, optimism and pessimism.
> 
> One thing this visa have taught me is "Patience ".
> Best of luck all the aspirants and my best wishes for the future and pending visa applicants.


Congratulations


----------



## mohsinkhan2006

sibuc said:


> Got the Grant mail today.
> 
> I am thankful to God and all the forum member here.
> My journey was full of emotions including; hope, frustration, belief, optimism and pessimism.
> 
> One thing this visa have taught me is "Patience ".
> Best of luck all the aspirants and my best wishes for the future and pending visa applicants.


Mabrook and best of luck for the journey ahead.

Please share your timelines and ANZSCode.


----------



## sibuc

mohsinkhan2006 said:


> Mabrook and best of luck for the journey ahead.
> 
> Please share your timelines and ANZSCode.


ANZSCO Code: 133111
EOI lodged: 10 January 2017
NSW approval: 10th April 2017
Visa Lodged: 14th April 2017
CO contact: 24th April 2017 (Asked for UK PCC & Military Service Records)
Reply: 28th April 2017
Update: Passport update (3rd May 2017)

Visa Grant: 13 Sep 2017


----------



## Mitul Patel

sibuc said:


> ANZSCO Code: 133111
> EOI lodged: 10 January 2017
> NSW approval: 10th April 2017
> Visa Lodged: 14th April 2017
> CO contact: 24th April 2017 (Asked for UK PCC & Military Service Records)
> Reply: 28th April 2017
> Update: Passport update (3rd May 2017)
> 
> Visa Grant: 13 Sep 2017


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshuhn

Not new in this forum but busy and frustrated.......

Visa lodge : 24 Feb 2017 (Brisbane Team)
CO cont : 21 Jun 2017
Replied : 1 July 2017
Status : Assessment in progress .....

Current grant pattern, I don't understand applicants who applied before are still waiting even after documents provided, specially Brisbane team. 
Someone mentioned that even though lodgement in Brisbane, one can expect a grant from Adelaide team. There are very few grants from Brisbane office compare to Adelaide.
The main question is even though the applicant has already provided documents after CO asked, why don't they get back to the case even after 2 to 3 months? 
I have seen many grants recently those are finalized within 3 to 4 months including CO contact, providing required documents. That means CO is getting back within 28 to 1 month. If they can process those applications on such fast pace then why aren't they getting back to applicants who have provided required documents before 2 to 3 months and waiting for the grant for last 6 to 7 months.........

Plz don't get offended for above words guys who have received their grants, I am just frustrated....


----------



## USI

Hey mate, we both are exactly on the same page. I have lodged on 25th Feb 2017
(late night on 24th) - Brisbane team, responded to CO on March 24th. Nothing at all ever since then :S

Only 1 in 10 grants are from Brisbane team and the remaining from Adelaide. Not sure if the team size is small or something. One thing for sure, whoever gets their case associated to Brisbane team should demonstrate extra bit of patience. This is honestly a test to ones patience level. We can't do much except for waiting. I totally hear you man!


----------



## zishahmur

I lodged on 23rd Feb, so in line with you guys. However, I dont know which team is handling my case. My status is received. I was contacted by a skilled support officer in end march. Is there a way to know which team is handling my case? Adelaide or Brisbane?


----------



## TentMaker

I also lodged on Monday 13 February 2017. I am under the capable hands of the Brisbane Team. I had a CO contact on 14 June 2017 and I pressed the IP button on 28 June 2017. Current status of application is 'Assessment in progress'. I am so happy the grant rain which we waited for so long finally arrived. Hopefully is going to be out day soon. My sleep pattern has been affected because I am constantly waking up during the night to check the email for the grant email.


----------



## sounddonor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctselvan

Good Morning mates! I'm glad to inform you that I received my grant today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TentMaker

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning mates! I'm glad to inform you that I received my grant today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Himadri

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning mates! I'm glad to inform you that I received my grant today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations, finally the wait is over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TentMaker

zishahmur said:


> I lodged on 23rd Feb, so in line with you guys. However, I dont know which team is handling my case. My status is received. I was contacted by a skilled support officer in end march. Is there a way to know which team is handling my case? Adelaide or Brisbane?


In my case I received an email from the CO requesting further documents. In the signature there was the the name Brisbane as the address that is how I knew I was under that Team. I am hoping that the team may copy the approach taken by Team Adelaide.


----------



## salai

Hi There,

Did any one from ACT get 190 visas lately? how long to took for you to get 190 visa for ACT.

I have applied for PR visa 190 July-2017 and Case office assigned and asked for more data and provided the details on 08th August and since then the status is "Assessment in progress"



Cheers
Salai


----------



## Ashar19

I'm waiting since 5 months and my application status is received... I didn't get any CO contact... just waiting for good things to happen


----------



## suman.rani

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning mates! I'm glad to inform you that I received my grant today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 congratulations


----------



## salai

Did you apply visa from onshore or offshore?


----------



## salai

Ashar19 said:


> I'm waiting since 5 months and my application status is received... I didn't get any CO contact... just waiting for good things to happen


Did you apply you visa from onshore or from offshore?


----------



## Ashar19

salai said:


> Did you apply you visa from onshore or from offshore?


I'm applied from offshore


----------



## salai

Hi There, 

I applied for VISA from onshore ACT. 

We normally get a bridging visa the moment we apply a PR visa. Are we eligible to work with Bridging visa?

Did any one have prior experience about it?

Cheers
S


----------



## parth1310

salai said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I applied for VISA from onshore ACT.
> 
> We normally get a bridging visa the moment we apply a PR visa. Are we eligible to work with Bridging visa?
> 
> Did any one have prior experience about it?
> 
> Cheers
> S


You get the bridging visa the moment you apply for another substantial visa, however, it only kicks in after your current visa expires. 

It will have the same visa conditions as your previous substantial visa. If you have work rights in the previous visa you held; you can continue working while on the bridging visa.


----------



## Rajnath27

himanshuhn said:


> Not new in this forum but busy and frustrated.......
> 
> Visa lodge : 24 Feb 2017 (Brisbane Team)
> CO cont : 21 Jun 2017
> Replied : 1 July 2017
> Status : Assessment in progress .....
> 
> Current grant pattern, I don't understand applicants who applied before are still waiting even after documents provided, specially Brisbane team.
> Someone mentioned that even though lodgement in Brisbane, one can expect a grant from Adelaide team. There are very few grants from Brisbane office compare to Adelaide.
> The main question is even though the applicant has already provided documents after CO asked, why don't they get back to the case even after 2 to 3 months?
> I have seen many grants recently those are finalized within 3 to 4 months including CO contact, providing required documents. That means CO is getting back within 28 to 1 month. If they can process those applications on such fast pace then why aren't they getting back to applicants who have provided required documents before 2 to 3 months and waiting for the grant for last 6 to 7 months.........
> 
> Plz don't get offended for above words guys who have received their grants, I am just frustrated....


Hello Himanshu,

Kindly Hang in there.... You will get it soon. 

Reasons for Grant or delay... My personal Views.....

They have some Check boxes based on which they have to make a decision and they will try to fit in a candidate's profile accordingly and then arrive at a decision. 

Reason for Faster Grants --> 2 Days to 1.5 Month after Lodgement of Visa Application 

1. You are currently Onshore (Australia) and have been working in a Single large Company which is widely acknowledged or easily identified --> Implies You don't have much Paper work to Submit and Subsequently The CO has lesser Checks to perform. 
a. High Risk country check box is cleared. 
b. Your character Assessment is easily verified locally --> Check box cleared
c. If you studied in Australia, it helps to again verify Academic credentials --> check box cleared 
d. Being onshore You must have filed Previous Tax returns locally --> Check box cleared
e. You are being sponsored by an Australian Spouse or your own relative --> Check box cleared

Keeping most of those above points in view, your case would clearly become an Open and Shut Case where nothing substantial against your Academic, Employment and Character assessments could be found. This implies you get the fastest grant

Average Time for Grants --> 2 Months to 6 Months

1. You are on Offshore Applicant
2. You fall under Medium to High risk Countries
3. You have changed more than 3-4 companies --> Implies you have more papers to Submit 
4. All References are not on Company Letter Head some are on Non-Judicial Stamp Papers (Read Notarised)
5. The company is not popularly known and got limited Online presence 
6. Your references don't respond to Email or Phone Queries in Time
7. Your application is Randomly picked for Employment Verification or AHC Call 

As far as I am on concerned, all those above points significantly contribute in deciding your Grant 

Longer Time for Grants --> More than 6 Months

Repetition of Points 1 to 7 from Medium Grant Time

1. You May not have not clearly mentioned your details in Form 80 Like Education or Career Gaps if any 
2. You may think you have submitted every Document you have. But as per CO Sometimes, they might think You may not have submitted all required documents at once. The CO needs some other documentary evidence to support your claims --> They would look into it later 
3. Since they would look into it later and by the time they want to come back to you for more docs or want to make a decision to give you a grant, they exhaust the Quota of Grants for that particular Year or they are nearing Vacation Period like Between Mid of December to Mid of Jan
4. You worked in more companies and all references were on Non- Judicial Stamp Paper affidavits and have quoted multiple references (There are possibilities when CO/AHC wants to verify, at that particular point of time if they make a call, the person who is giving you reference might not be available for reasons like Phone Network problems, Could not look into the call or may not be able to call back, Email could land into Spam Filter and may not be aware of.---> To overcome this, you have to periodically be in touch with the person and gently remind them about Phone and Emails landing up to them (of course your future in their hands)
5. They want to Physically verify your organization 


Please Note: These are all my personal views and I Don't Authoritatively state or endorse the Time period for their Grants to respective individuals. I gave you only an indication about Typical grants. 

Cheers,
Rajnath


----------



## rvd

ctselvan said:


> Good Morning mates! I'm glad to inform you that I received my grant today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the best..


----------



## manujverma

Hello everyone i am very happy to inform you all that me and my wife received our visa grant this morning. It was a long journey of almost 7 months with many moments of frustration and impatience going alongside. But finally the wait is over. Thanks to everyone in this forum who helped me in this journey and thank you GSM Brisbane u finally gave us the much needed grant . All the best to everyone in the forum , may all those waiting get their grants soon


----------



## salai

manujverma said:


> Hello everyone i am very happy to inform you all that me and my wife received our visa grant this morning. It was a long journey of almost 7 months with many moments of frustration and impatience going alongside. But finally the wait is over. Thanks to everyone in this forum who helped me in this journey and thank you GSM Brisbane u finally gave us the much needed grant . All the best to everyone in the forum , may all those waiting get their grants soon


Congratulations...!


----------



## USI

Congrats to all who received their grants today. Good luck!


----------



## USI

TentMaker said:


> I also lodged on Monday 13 February 2017. I am under the capable hands of the Brisbane Team. I had a CO contact on 14 June 2017 and I pressed the IP button on 28 June 2017. Current status of application is 'Assessment in progress'. I am so happy the grant rain which we waited for so long finally arrived. Hopefully is going to be out day soon. My sleep pattern has been affected because I am constantly waking up during the night to check the email for the grant email.


Man.. I know what you're saying! I used to do that a lot initially, I still do first thing when I wake up and I'm pretty sure there are a lot many like us. Try to divert your attention as there is nothing that we can do to expedite the process.


----------



## hohogogo

Guys I would like to share our good news
We got our grant today 
Lodge date 12 May 2017 NSW 

I really appreciate all the info I have learned here and all the love and care every one share and pray to Allah for all of you to get granted ASAP
Remember us in your prayers to start a safe and happy New life


----------



## rajan.sethi

theanalyst said:


> Dear Friends, with great pleasure I would like to inform you all that I got my 190 grant today along with my spouse and daughter.
> Thank you all for maintaining this awesome forum and good luck for your speedy grants.
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 5
> Language:20
> Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)
> ANZSCO Code: 261111 Business Analyst
> Visa Lodgement (190 NSW): 01/05/2017
> CO Contact for further documents : 09/05/2017
> Documents submitted: 19/05/2017
> Visa Grant: 12/09/2017


Congratulations mate!


----------



## rajan.sethi

Hello All,

Anyone here with marketing specialist profile who have received their grant recently or still waiting?

Regards

Rajan


----------



## joshijaanvi

hohogogo said:


> Guys I would like to share our good news
> We got our grant today
> Lodge date 12 May 2017 NSW
> 
> I really appreciate all the info I have learned here and all the love and care every one share and pray to Allah for all of you to get granted ASAP
> Remember us in your prayers to start a safe and happy New life


Congratulations


----------



## Satanz

Hi Guys!
I got the grant today after waiting for 6 mnths. I'm really thankful to all the members of this forum for all the info. Best of luck for all other waiting for the grant.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

Satanz said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got the grant today after waiting for 6 mnths. I'm really thankful to all the members of this forum for all the info. Best of luck for all other waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## rajan.sethi

Satanz said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got the grant today after waiting for 6 mnths. I'm really thankful to all the members of this forum for all the info. Best of luck for all other waiting for the grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


congrats!


----------



## zishahmur

Neither my laptop nor my inbox turned golden when I received the visa grant notification email today morning. It was rather in grey scale.

All the best to you all !


Education: 20
Experience: 10
Total points: 55 + 5 (SS)
EOI: 31/01/2017
Inv: 31/01/2017 (Had approval from VIC on 22/12/2016)
ANZSCO Code: 233512 
Visa Lodgement (190 VIC): 23/02/2017
Skilled support officer Contact for some small info : 16/03/2017 Responded: 21/03/2017
Status: Received till grant
Visa Grant: 14/09/2017 from GSM Brisbane


----------



## andreyx108b

zishahmur said:


> Neither my laptop nor my inbox turned golden when I received the visa grant notification email today morning. It was rather in grey scale.
> 
> All the best to you all !
> 
> 
> Education: 20
> Experience: 10
> Total points: 55 + 5 (SS)
> EOI: 31/01/2017
> Inv: 31/01/2017 (Had approval from VIC on 22/12/2016)
> ANZSCO Code: 233512
> Visa Lodgement (190 VIC): 23/02/2017
> Skilled support officer Contact for some small info : 16/03/2017 Responded: 21/03/2017
> Status: Received till grant
> Visa Grant: 14/09/2017 from GSM Brisbane




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

zishahmur said:


> Neither my laptop nor my inbox turned golden when I received the visa grant notification email today morning. It was rather in grey scale.
> 
> All the best to you all !
> 
> 
> Education: 20
> Experience: 10
> Total points: 55 + 5 (SS)
> EOI: 31/01/2017
> Inv: 31/01/2017 (Had approval from VIC on 22/12/2016)
> ANZSCO Code: 233512
> Visa Lodgement (190 VIC): 23/02/2017
> Skilled support officer Contact for some small info : 16/03/2017 Responded: 21/03/2017
> Status: Received till grant
> Visa Grant: 14/09/2017 from GSM Brisbane


Congratulations


----------



## rajan.sethi

zishahmur said:


> Neither my laptop nor my inbox turned golden when I received the visa grant notification email today morning. It was rather in grey scale.
> 
> All the best to you all !
> 
> 
> Education: 20
> Experience: 10
> Total points: 55 + 5 (SS)
> EOI: 31/01/2017
> Inv: 31/01/2017 (Had approval from VIC on 22/12/2016)
> ANZSCO Code: 233512
> Visa Lodgement (190 VIC): 23/02/2017
> Skilled support officer Contact for some small info : 16/03/2017 Responded: 21/03/2017
> Status: Received till grant
> Visa Grant: 14/09/2017 from GSM Brisbane


wow, so many grants coming in today! congratulations to all those who've received their grants and good luck to everyone who are waiting on the other side! hope we all get our grants soon!!!


----------



## rumzu87

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## Kiran_K

Dear everyone,
I have good news to share , I got my grant today after 102 days. Thanks for all your positivity and help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

Kiran_K said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have good news to share , I got my grant today after 102 days. Thanks for all your positivity and help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

Kiran_K said:


> Dear everyone,
> I have good news to share , I got my grant today after 102 days. Thanks for all your positivity and help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitetMd123#

*Joining the community*

Hi All,

Joined the bandwagon today

I've applied for PR just a week back thanks to the informative posts & information shared by member here.

Below are the details:

1.	ANZSCO Code: 263211 (ICT Quality Assurance Engineer)
2.	ACS Submission: 22-September-2015
3.	ACS +ve result: 28-September-2015 
4.	PTE (2nd attempt): 02-June-2017 (L-67, R-75, S- 72, W-73)
5.	EOI Submitted: 09-June-2017
6.	Points (65): Age (25)+ PTE (10)+ Education (15)+ Experience (10)+ State Sponsorship (5) 
7.	ITA (Invitation) Received from NSW: 29-June-2017
8.	VISA filed: 31-July-2017 
9.	CO Assigned & asked for documents: 14-Aug-2017
10.	Medicals done: 19-Aug-2017
11.	PCC: 04-Sep-2017
12.	Final documents uploaded for VISA: 08-Sep-2017
13. Waiting for grant


----------



## rajan.sethi

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Joined the bandwagon today
> 
> I've applied for PR just a week back thanks to the informative posts & information shared by member here.
> 
> Below are the details:
> 
> 1.	ANZSCO Code: 263211 (ICT Quality Assurance Engineer)
> 2.	ACS Submission: 22-September-2015
> 3.	ACS +ve result: 28-September-2015
> 4.	PTE (2nd attempt): 02-June-2017 (L-67, R-75, S- 72, W-73)
> 5.	EOI Submitted: 09-June-2017
> 6.	Points (65): Age (25)+ PTE (10)+ Education (15)+ Experience (10)+ State Sponsorship (5)
> 7.	ITA (Invitation) Received from NSW: 29-June-2017
> 8.	VISA filed: 31-July-2017
> 9.	CO Assigned & asked for documents: 14-Aug-2017
> 10.	Medicals done: 19-Aug-2017
> 11.	PCC: 04-Sep-2017
> 12.	Final documents uploaded for VISA: 08-Sep-2017
> 13. Waiting for grant


welcome onboard AnitetMd123#....


----------



## AyamS

And I too got my grant already!

4 months of no contact and a direct grant.. so yeay for me!


----------



## AyamS

And I too got my grant already!

4 months of no contact and a direct grant.. so yeay for me!


----------



## karanbansal91

It seems DIBP is not allocating CO's for new cases filed after August. Not a single case got CO contact who has lodged after August. 
Are they busy in clearing old cases, and we have to wait long for our cases??


----------



## andreyx108b

AyamS said:


> And I too got my grant already!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months of no contact and a direct grant.. so yeay for me!




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

AyamS said:


> And I too got my grant already!
> 
> 4 months of no contact and a direct grant.. so yeay for me!


Congratulations


----------



## Himadri

karanbansal91 said:


> It seems DIBP is not allocating CO's for new cases filed after August. Not a single case got CO contact who has lodged after August.
> 
> Are they busy in clearing old cases, and we have to wait long for our cases??




There many Grants reported of individuals who lodged in August so definitely CO allocation is very much on.

With the flow of Grants picking up from 1 September, I think all the cases are being handled, and time lags are being met for old cases as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USI

Woke up to the grant emails this morning friends. What a journey! IED is March 24th 2018. 

Thanks to this forum! I never thought I could apply by myself just by following a forum. But it's real now.

Thanks to God and everyone who supported me throughout this journey.


----------



## joshijaanvi

USI said:


> Woke up to the grant emails this morning friends. What a journey! IED is March 24th 2018.
> 
> Thanks to this forum! I never thought I could apply by myself just by following a forum. But it's real now.
> 
> Thanks to God and everyone who supported me throughout this journey.


Congratulations


----------



## karanbansal91

USI said:


> Woke up to the grant emails this morning friends. What a journey! IED is March 24th 2018.
> 
> Thanks to this forum! I never thought I could apply by myself just by following a forum. But it's real now.
> 
> Thanks to God and everyone who supported me throughout this journey.


Congrats.


----------



## rvd

USI said:


> Woke up to the grant emails this morning friends. What a journey! IED is March 24th 2018.
> 
> Thanks to this forum! I never thought I could apply by myself just by following a forum. But it's real now.
> 
> Thanks to God and everyone who supported me throughout this journey.


Congratulations..


----------



## samuel_ay

USI said:


> Woke up to the grant emails this morning friends. What a journey! IED is March 24th 2018.
> 
> Thanks to this forum! I never thought I could apply by myself just by following a forum. But it's real now.
> 
> Thanks to God and everyone who supported me throughout this journey.


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!


----------



## TentMaker

*Grant*

arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!

I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.

My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!

I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.

arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


----------



## oppurtunityreq

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


Congrats..


----------



## zishahmur

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


Loving your excitement many congrats


----------



## rajan.sethi

Congratulation to all who have received their grants today!!!!


----------



## Zanoor

Congratulations!! To all those who received their grants in the past 2 weeks


----------



## AyamS

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! arty:


----------



## Kiran_K

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> 
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> 
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


Congratulations


----------



## vikaschandra

USI said:


> Woke up to the grant emails this morning friends. What a journey! IED is March 24th 2018.
> 
> Thanks to this forum! I never thought I could apply by myself just by following a forum. But it's real now.
> 
> Thanks to God and everyone who supported me throughout this journey.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## AIMS17

TentMaker said:


> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.



Congratulations!! What a joyous post! 

Could relate to each word and the overwhelming. Wish you very best


----------



## worldking

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> 
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> 
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> 
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:




What is that 3 email . Normally received one email which is imm grant notification . How come three email bother . I m wondering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

worldking said:


> What is that 3 email . Normally received one email which is imm grant notification . How come three email bother . I m wondering
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They treat each applicant separately, even though you view it as one application. In this case, his family consists of 3 members, so three e-mails.


----------



## andreyx108b

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


Congratulations!!!! All the best!


----------



## worldking

shets said:


> They treat each applicant separately, even though you view it as one application. In this case, his family consists of 3 members, so three e-mails.




Ohhhhh I got bro 🤦*♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Finally got the email guys 
Points 65 
Code 221212
Lodgement date 18/4/17
Granted 19/09/17


----------



## Ashar19

Hello guys I finally got the Grant today

Points 70
Code 261314
Lodge 190 NSW : 19/04/17
Granted 19/09/17 

arty:


----------



## samuel_ay

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


Congratulations. Amen. Praise the Lord

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

worldking said:


> What is that 3 email . Normally received one email which is imm grant notification . How come three email bother . I m wondering
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Each family member will have separate email for grant notifications..

No worries if your single applicant..


----------



## rvd

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


Many congratulations.. Happy for you.. All the best for the further endeavors..


----------



## JP Mosa

TentMaker said:


> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:
> Today I decided to wake up at 2AM to pray. Everybody was asleep in the house, so it was very quite. Before starting my prayer, knowing that Brisbane was at work on the other side of the world I decided to check my email. My ipad was busy downloading the emails when my radar caught those three golden emails popping in, I was half asleep then but suddenly I was fully awake. I checked again and for sure I saw those three lovely email with IMMI GRANT on them. Oh, the BRISBANE Team had finally came through after 7 months of waiting!
> 
> I stomped hard in excitement while running to my sleeping wife to tell her of the great news we had been waiting for for so loooooooong. My wife first thought that perhaps the noise was because a burglar has broken into our house. Upon finally understanding what had happened, we both broke into songs and prayers thanking the Lord Jesus for granting the desires of our hearts - the Visa.
> 
> My 6yr old little daughter also woke up because of all the noise and when we told her that the visas have finally arrived, she immediately started making her own plans saying she wants to fill FOUR suitcases with all her belongings to take to Australia. Oh we had so much joy this morning. It just looks a bit strange how a thing called a visa can affect a family. So may all those who are waiting to get their grants get them quickly in the name of the Lord Jesus!
> 
> I would also want to thank rvd, manpan18, andreyx108b and all others who made the wait a little more bearable. Thanks guys. The July month was the hardest because everyone was expecting a grant rain but it did not happen then. My Initial Entry Date should be before 18 Feb 2018 which is Ok for our plans.
> 
> arty: :bump2: :tree:arty:arty:


Amen

Good luck for future journey

GBWY


----------



## worldking

Sorry guys.., 
Before get my grant I asked this forum lots of doubt related to my application and you guys clear it well. 
After I got the grant, I really don't know what to do now .... 
how to plan my journey and job hunting . 

Can anyone suggest me that any forum available related to first entry steps & how to find room, job Search so on .., 

My IED before Feb 2018. I am planing to move permanently. 

I knew it's silly question. But, I have only one option to ask my doubts here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

worldking said:


> Sorry guys..,
> Before get my grant I asked this forum lots of doubt related to my application and you guys clear it well.
> After I got the grant, I really don't know what to do now ....
> how to plan my journey and job hunting .
> 
> Can anyone suggest me that any forum available related to first entry steps & how to find room, job Search so on ..,
> 
> My IED before Feb 2018. I am planing to move permanently.
> 
> I knew it's silly question. But, I have only one option to ask my doubts here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://flatshare.com.au/sydney or Gumtree for accommodation. Skyscanner for flights


----------



## worldking

joshijaanvi said:


> http://flatshare.com.au/sydney or Gumtree for accommodation. Skyscanner for flights




Thanks joshi.., 

And may I know, how to find the job ??? Through consultancy or ourself . I don't know anyone in NSW . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

worldking said:


> Thanks joshi..,
> 
> And may I know, how to find the job ??? Through consultancy or ourself . I don't know anyone in NSW .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe its through consultancy there. Thats what my cousins who stay there say.


----------



## worldking

joshijaanvi said:


> I believe its through consultancy there. Thats what my cousins who stay there say.




Thanks again for your reply joshi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himadri

shets said:


> Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

shets said:


> Happy to inform that we got our grant on 15th September 2017. Thank you everyone and wish you the very best!


Congratulations


----------



## shets

Himadri said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you for your wishes..


----------



## shets

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations





Thank you for your wishes..


----------



## shets

worldking said:


> Sorry guys..,
> Before get my grant I asked this forum lots of doubt related to my application and you guys clear it well.
> After I got the grant, I really don't know what to do now ....
> how to plan my journey and job hunting .
> 
> Can anyone suggest me that any forum available related to first entry steps & how to find room, job Search so on ..,
> 
> My IED before Feb 2018. I am planing to move permanently.
> 
> I knew it's silly question. But, I have only one option to ask my doubts here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nope, its not silly to ask your doubts. We have done the difficult part and now brace yourself for another set of challenges..

I am too in the same boat as yourself and many others! One part of me is happy and the other is desperately seeking answers about my new life!


----------



## imhardik88

Guys 362 days completed after visa lodged. And you know what, finally wait is over & received that grant mail.... 


Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

imhardik88 said:


> Guys 362 days completed after visa lodged. And you know what, finally wait is over & received that grant mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


Wow!! Finally .....Great.....Enjoy... Its your day.....Congratulations


----------



## imhardik88

joshijaanvi said:


> Wow!! Finally .....Great.....Enjoy... Its your day.....Congratulations


Thank you ...

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## shets

imhardik88 said:


> Guys 362 days completed after visa lodged. And you know what, finally wait is over & received that grant mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk





Enjoy your moment! Congratulations..


----------



## imhardik88

shets said:


> Enjoy your moment! Congratulations..




Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

imhardik88 said:


> Guys 362 days completed after visa lodged. And you know what, finally wait is over & received that grant mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


Many many congratulations bro...so happy for u...


Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## AIMS17

Mitul Patel said:


> imhardik88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys 362 days completed after visa lodged. And you know what, finally wait is over & received that grant mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations bro...so happy for u...
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations !! Pray that I too get it tomorrow morning


----------



## worldking

imhardik88 said:


> Guys 362 days completed after visa lodged. And you know what, finally wait is over & received that grant mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk




Congrats brother. Say thanks to god 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

shets said:


> Nope, its not silly to ask your doubts. We have done the difficult part and now brace yourself for another set of challenges..
> 
> 
> 
> I am too in the same boat as yourself and many others! One part of me is happy and the other is desperately seeking answers about my new life!




Ohhhh yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

worldking said:


> Congrats brother. Say thanks to god
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## imhardik88

Mitul Patel said:


> Many many congratulations bro...so happy for u...
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


We Will fly next to eachother...
I will pray for it...

Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


----------



## whynotaustralia

whynotaustralia said:


> I couldn't agree more. Question is, why would they choose to do so ?
> 
> Also, I am not clear as to why there would be such a difference between 189 and 190 candidates. Unfortunately, I too initially lodged a partial application towards the end dec '16 and CO contact happened in Jan first half. Though finally i was able to upload all by march first week.
> 
> Till today, I saw almost negligible grants coming in 190 (source: immitracker) only today it hit 30+ .. why would it happen, would states hold applications till they are sure of their requirements or what is the deal here? 189 is much faster that way.
> 
> Further - It's only engineers and software guys who have been getting grants left right and center. They have completely forgotten poor cousins like ICT BAs



This calls for a resurrection of this thread . . 
Got my grant ! Timelines mentioned in the signature. Please let me know if anybody needs more information. 
it appears to me now, that DIBP themselves are not sure which case will come out first from their dusty old trunk and will get processed .. it reminds me of a game which we used to play when we were kids..does anybody remember- inky, pinky ponky ? 

All the best to everyone !


----------



## joshijaanvi

whynotaustralia said:


> This calls for a resurrection of this thread . .
> Got my grant ! Timelines mentioned in the signature. Please let me know if anybody needs more information.
> it appears to me now, that DIBP themselves are not sure which case will come out first from their dusty old trunk and will get processed .. it reminds me of a game which we used to play when we were kids..does anybody remember- inky, pinky ponky ?
> 
> All the best to everyone !


   Congratulations


----------



## Mitul Patel

imhardik88 said:


> We Will fly next to eachother...
> I will pray for it...
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot brother...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

imhardik88 said:


> Guys 362 days completed after visa lodged. And you know what, finally wait is over & received that grant mail....
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K332 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Its been a long journey and gives hope to many who are waiting

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth2k

*After Grant*

For detailed guidance on What to do After Grant read this thread.. it is a detailed and very interesting write-up which gives you lotsa insights in the new world..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/844473-grant-came-what-next-my-prospective.html




shets said:


> Nope, its not silly to ask your doubts. We have done the difficult part and now brace yourself for another set of challenges..
> 
> I am too in the same boat as yourself and many others! One part of me is happy and the other is desperately seeking answers about my new life!


----------



## AIMS17

Hello everyone !! 
Received grant for me and family under sub category 190. 
Application lodged on 8th September 2016.Two co contacts in November 16 and July 17.
Grant received after 377 days. That marks end of painful waiting anxiously sleepless nights. 
Thank you all for the positive reaffirmation at each step.
IED 30 September 2016?
Sarika Khurana


----------



## salman18q

Hi Guys, I am one of the luckiest applicant to get the visa Granted. The reason I say "Luckiest" is because:

1. Stood at 55+5 Points.
2. I didn't even front load Form 80, Form 1221 and Polio Certificates for my dependents. Although I filled 90% of Form 80 and 1221, but due to procrastination I never got around completing them.

And guess what?! I got a *direct Grant*! Even I couldn't beleive my luck. 

This goes on to show that if you are destined for something, things will always work out no matter how bleak the prospects may be. For sure it will test your patience and tenacity, but have faith that no matter what happens, it's for the best.

I wish all the applicants the best and may you recieve a grant in upcoming days.

Feel free to PM me should you have any querries. Happy to help.



*CODE: 135112 - ICT Project Manager
Points: 55 + 5 
+VE ACS Assesment: 22/02/17
EOI: 28/04/2017 - NSW SS
NSW Invite: 30/05/2017
Visa Lodge: 27/07/2017
Visa Grant: 19/09/2017. :whoo:*


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congratulations to all those who received their grant recently. All the best


----------



## aminn_524

I am really confused about the best time of doing medical reports . I have received my invitation and connected it with my immi Account, but have submitted it yet. I also generated the HAP id and referral letter two months ago. I have decided to do the medical examinations tomorrow morning, but not sure what will be consequences of doing this. I really appreciate if you shed some light on it.


----------



## salman18q

aminn_524 said:


> I am really confused about the best time of doing medical reports . I have received my invitation and connected it with my immi Account, but have submitted it yet. I also generated the HAP id and referral letter two months ago. I have decided to do the medical examinations tomorrow morning, but not sure what will be consequences of doing this. I really appreciate if you shed some light on it.


From my expereince, the more documents you front load, greater the chances to get a direct grant.


----------



## vikaschandra

aminn_524 said:


> I am really confused about the best time of doing medical reports . I have received my invitation and connected it with my immi Account, but have submitted it yet. I also generated the HAP id and referral letter two months ago. I have decided to do the medical examinations tomorrow morning, but not sure what will be consequences of doing this. I really appreciate if you shed some light on it.


go for the medicals now once you lodge your visa upload all the other documents including the PCC, medicals will be directly uploaded by the panel physician. if all the evidences are in place there is probability of receiving direct grant


----------



## aminn_524

vikaschandra said:


> go for the medicals now once you lodge your visa upload all the other documents including the PCC, medicals will be directly uploaded by the panel physician. if all the evidences are in place there is probability of receiving direct grant


Thank you for the response, I will do as you said. While filling up the 17 pages, there is question that says have you done any medical examination? so I have to answer it as yes, give the HAP id, but there is text box for details, what should write in the section? 

I also have another question regarding my skill assessment. my assessment will be expired on Feb 2018, but I received my invitation yesterday, and will lodge next week, so is there any problem as to my assessment expiry date if my visa process takes longer time.


----------



## vikaschandra

aminn_524 said:


> Thank you for the response, I will do as you said. While filling up the 17 pages, there is question that says have you done any medical examination? so I have to answer it as yes, give the HAP id, but there is text box for details, what should write in the section?
> 
> I also have another question regarding my skill assessment. my assessment will be expired on Feb 2018, but I received my invitation yesterday, and will lodge next week, so is there any problem as to my assessment expiry date if my visa process takes longer time.


The question basically asks you if you have completed medicals in last 12 months which i presume you have not hence mark it as No

Do not worry about the expiry of the assessment as you have already been invited and good to proceed with lodging the visa


----------



## ausguy11

Got my 190 visa. Thank you all for your support. Below is my timelines:

ACS: Dec 2015(261312 Dev programmer)
PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
Pts: 30 (age) + 15(edu) + 5 (exp) + 10 (Pte) = 60 
EOI : 189(60 pts) & 190(65 pts) - for NSW and Victoria 29th Sept 2016
NSW ITA : 13 Oct 2016
NSW approval : 7 December 2016
PCC: 22 Dec 2016
Visa lodge: 30 dec2016
Medical : 12 Jan 2017
Co Alloc : 17 Jan 2017(Requested medical)
Medical provided: 19 Jan 2017
AHC call - 27 July 2017
Grant : 18 Sept 2017
IED : 19 July 2018


----------



## samuel_ay

ausguy11 said:


> Got my 190 visa. Thank you all for your support. Below is my timelines:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2015(261312 Dev programmer)
> PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
> Pts: 30 (age) + 15(edu) + 5 (exp) + 10 (Pte) = 60
> EOI : 189(60 pts) & 190(65 pts) - for NSW and Victoria 29th Sept 2016
> NSW ITA : 13 Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7 December 2016
> PCC: 22 Dec 2016
> Visa lodge: 30 dec2016
> Medical : 12 Jan 2017
> Co Alloc : 17 Jan 2017(Requested medical)
> Medical provided: 19 Jan 2017
> AHC call - 27 July 2017
> Grant : 18 Sept 2017
> IED : 19 July 2018


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

ausguy11 said:


> Got my 190 visa. Thank you all for your support. Below is my timelines:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2015(261312 Dev programmer)
> PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
> Pts: 30 (age) + 15(edu) + 5 (exp) + 10 (Pte) = 60
> EOI : 189(60 pts) & 190(65 pts) - for NSW and Victoria 29th Sept 2016
> NSW ITA : 13 Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7 December 2016
> PCC: 22 Dec 2016
> Visa lodge: 30 dec2016
> Medical : 12 Jan 2017
> Co Alloc : 17 Jan 2017(Requested medical)
> Medical provided: 19 Jan 2017
> AHC call - 27 July 2017
> Grant : 18 Sept 2017
> IED : 19 July 2018


Congratulations


----------



## Mitul Patel

ausguy11 said:


> Got my 190 visa. Thank you all for your support. Below is my timelines:
> 
> ACS: Dec 2015(261312 Dev programmer)
> PTE-A R 66 W 77 L 71 S 65 (Overall: 70)
> Pts: 30 (age) + 15(edu) + 5 (exp) + 10 (Pte) = 60
> EOI : 189(60 pts) & 190(65 pts) - for NSW and Victoria 29th Sept 2016
> NSW ITA : 13 Oct 2016
> NSW approval : 7 December 2016
> PCC: 22 Dec 2016
> Visa lodge: 30 dec2016
> Medical : 12 Jan 2017
> Co Alloc : 17 Jan 2017(Requested medical)
> Medical provided: 19 Jan 2017
> AHC call - 27 July 2017
> Grant : 18 Sept 2017
> IED : 19 July 2018


Congratulations !!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## himanshuhn

VISA GRANTED 190 (NSW)
Visa lodge: 24 FEB 2017
CO CONT : MEDICAL 
Grant : 21 Sept 2017
IED : 16 MARCH 2018

CIVIL ENGG. TECH.


----------



## Pharamaguy

Guys need assistance please!!
Co contacted to redo medicals as they were expired, but not received any hap I'd , contacted panel of physicians and suggested me to get new hap I'd as old one was invalid..But unable to generate new one as old health assessment is visible

Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Pharamaguy said:


> Guys need assistance please!!
> Co contacted to redo medicals as they were expired, but not received any hap I'd , contacted panel of physicians and suggested me to get new hap I'd as old one was invalid..But unable to generate new one as old health assessment is visible
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you try creating a new application for medicals?


----------



## Pharamaguy

sharma1981 said:


> Did you try creating a new application for medicals?



Thanks for your reply 
No , because in health assessment letter mentioned by CO had a hap I'd which is previous one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Pharamaguy said:


> Thanks for your reply
> No , because in health assessment letter mentioned by CO had a hap I'd which is previous one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YOu can always create a new application. And reply to CO after doing medicals using new HAP ID.


----------



## Pharamaguy

Thanks i will try to create new application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharamaguy

YOu can always create a new application. And reply to CO after doing medicals using new HAP ID.

Got a notification that new application is for clients who haven't lodge visa , for who already lodged will be contacted by CO and provide HAP I'd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodhraj

People are saying that they receive AHC calls . Can any one tell what type of questions do AHC ask during call .tnxs


----------



## satish5b8

Bodhraj said:


> People are saying that they receive AHC calls . Can any one tell what type of questions do AHC ask during call .tnxs


During AHC call they might ask info about your info like, 

1.Educational history 
2. Work Experience history
3. RnR of your work experience
4. Dependents info.


----------



## Fakhar

How can I know that my medical is cleared and new born is added as I applied through an agent will he recieve a email or I have to remind him that he check my immi account???

Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

himanshuhn said:


> VISA GRANTED 190 (NSW)
> Visa lodge: 24 FEB 2017
> CO CONT : MEDICAL
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : 16 MARCH 2018
> 
> CIVIL ENGG. TECH.




Congrats himanshuhn, When u planing to move NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

himanshuhn said:


> VISA GRANTED 190 (NSW)
> Visa lodge: 24 FEB 2017
> CO CONT : MEDICAL
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : 16 MARCH 2018
> 
> CIVIL ENGG. TECH.


Congratulations


----------



## himanshuhn

himanshuhn said:


> VISA GRANTED 190 (NSW)
> Visa lodge: 24 FEB 2017
> CO CONT : MEDICAL
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : 16 MARCH 2018
> 
> CIVIL ENGG. TECH.


Thank mate...

will move around 25 Oct.
haven't booked my flight yet...

have to find accommodation first. 

looking someone who is moving in same...........
any forum for???????????????????????


----------



## himanshuhn

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Jaanvi


----------



## himanshuhn

Is there any forum for NSW visa holder moving recently??????????


----------



## worldking

himanshuhn said:


> Thank mate...
> 
> 
> 
> will move around 25 Oct.
> 
> haven't booked my flight yet...
> 
> 
> 
> have to find accommodation first.
> 
> 
> 
> looking someone who is moving in same...........
> 
> any forum for???????????????????????




PM me your number bro . Let's talk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldking

Guys .., how many of them got 190 (NSW) visa in this forum and planning to move permanently before feb ? 

Pls PM me ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## people92

Engineering Technologist, 55+5

My timeline

15 June 17 - Submitted VIC SS Application Form
4 July 17 - Nominated by VIC
4 July 17 - Submitted visa subclass 190
6 July 17 - Health assessment
22 September 17 - Direct grant


----------



## keerat

I got co mail and i submit all requested documents. I want to know that do they pick file after 28 days or earlier ?


----------



## Pharamaguy

Can somebody share DIBP contact number. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310

Pharamaguy said:


> Can somebody share DIBP contact number. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


131881. Not sure how to call this number from other countries.


----------



## Pharamaguy

parth1310 said:


> 131881. Not sure how to call this number from other countries.



Thanks 
Can't we call from Other country .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

himanshuhn said:


> VISA GRANTED 190 (NSW)
> Visa lodge: 24 FEB 2017
> CO CONT : MEDICAL
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : 16 MARCH 2018
> 
> CIVIL ENGG. TECH.




Congrats and all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Fakhar said:


> How can I know that my medical is cleared and new born is added as I applied through an agent will he recieve a email or I have to remind him that he check my immi account???
> 
> Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk




You should un theory leave this to your agent. He is taking care of your application. 

You will need to pay fees for your newborn dependent - it will confirm his addition to your application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paypilnitsa

andreyx108b said:


> You should un theory leave this to your agent. He is taking care of your application.
> 
> You will need to pay fees for your newborn dependent - it will confirm his addition to your application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do not need to pay the additional applicant charge for newborns that are born after you lodge your application.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/explanation-of-visa-application-charges


----------



## krishnamohan

*PCC asked after Employ.Verification*

Electrical Engineer -190 
Visa lodged : 18.October 2016
Ist CO : 10th.Nov.2016
Replied with PCC, MED. by 14.Nov.2016
Change of Circumstance : 27.Feb.2017
Delay mail by DIBP - 14.July.2017
Ist call Employment verification on : 24.Jul.17
More information requested status - to furnish PCC for Minor Child : 20.Sept.2017
Uploaded Minor child PCC on 21.Sept.2017

My employment verification went quite uneventful and fortunately my previous HOD has affirmed most of the details as much he can remember as he heads team of 250 engineers. I too had my telephonic interview on 24.July.2017 seeking more info as per the Resume. Since i have good grasp of my experience i replied in tune with what i claimed in Resume. After a gap of 56 days (2 months) after my employment verification i have an email seeking my minor child's PCC. Can anyone guess timelines for grant after verification ? Since they have asked for PCC after verification can i presume that all checks are done ? Kindly share your experiences...


----------



## pankanshu

What was ur score.could u please tell.just to predict likelihood of my application.


himanshuhn said:


> VISA GRANTED 190 (NSW)
> Visa lodge: 24 FEB 2017
> CO CONT : MEDICAL
> Grant : 21 Sept 2017
> IED : 16 MARCH 2018
> 
> CIVIL ENGG. TECH.


----------



## Mitul Patel

krishnamohan said:


> Electrical Engineer -190
> Visa lodged : 18.October 2016
> Ist CO : 10th.Nov.2016
> Replied with PCC, MED. by 14.Nov.2016
> Change of Circumstance : 27.Feb.2017
> Delay mail by DIBP - 14.July.2017
> Ist call Employment verification on : 24.Jul.17
> More information requested status - to furnish PCC for Minor Child : 20.Sept.2017
> Uploaded Minor child PCC on 21.Sept.2017
> 
> My employment verification went quite uneventful and fortunately my previous HOD has affirmed most of the details as much he can remember as he heads team of 250 engineers. I too had my telephonic interview on 24.July.2017 seeking more info as per the Resume. Since i have good grasp of my experience i replied in tune with what i claimed in Resume. After a gap of 56 days (2 months) after my employment verification i have an email seeking my minor child's PCC. Can anyone guess timelines for grant after verification ? Since they have asked for PCC after verification can i presume that all checks are done ? Kindly share your experiences...


U r all clear now and can expect grant within short time..
All the best...keep posted

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

parth1310 said:


> 131881. Not sure how to call this number from other countries.


You can try the below numbers if wish to contact DIBP

+61 131881 
+611300364613 
+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## rvd

krishnamohan said:


> Electrical Engineer -190
> Visa lodged : 18.October 2016
> Ist CO : 10th.Nov.2016
> Replied with PCC, MED. by 14.Nov.2016
> Change of Circumstance : 27.Feb.2017
> Delay mail by DIBP - 14.July.2017
> Ist call Employment verification on : 24.Jul.17
> More information requested status - to furnish PCC for Minor Child : 20.Sept.2017
> Uploaded Minor child PCC on 21.Sept.2017
> 
> My employment verification went quite uneventful and fortunately my previous HOD has affirmed most of the details as much he can remember as he heads team of 250 engineers. I too had my telephonic interview on 24.July.2017 seeking more info as per the Resume. Since i have good grasp of my experience i replied in tune with what i claimed in Resume. After a gap of 56 days (2 months) after my employment verification i have an email seeking my minor child's PCC. Can anyone guess timelines for grant after verification ? Since they have asked for PCC after verification can i presume that all checks are done ? Kindly share your experiences...



It is almost done. You will get your grant very soon. 

I am really surprised to the request for minor child PCC. How old the child is?


----------



## abcbog

Hello, mates,
I have contacted by the CO-Brisbane on 06 Sep 2017 to do the medical for my newborn baby. The IP button has been pressed on 10 Sep 2017. Till now to single contact from their side and I do not know when I can get my grant.
Please advice.


----------



## sharma1981

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> I have contacted by the CO-Brisbane on 06 Sep 2017 to do the medical for my newborn baby. The IP button has been pressed on 10 Sep 2017. Till now to single contact from their side and I do not know when I can get my grant.
> Please advice.


All we can advise is to wait patiently


----------



## abcbog

sharma1981 said:


> All we can advise is to wait patiently


I am thinking to send them an email or call the DIBP.


----------



## krishnamohan

Mitul Patel said:


> U r all clear now and can expect grant within short time..
> All the best...keep posted
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Thank you and Wish you Good Luck too....


----------



## Mitul Patel

krishnamohan said:


> Thank you and Wish you Good Luck too....


Thanks...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnamohan

rvd said:


> It is almost done. You will get your grant very soon.
> 
> I am really surprised to the request for minor child PCC. How old the child is?


Hello Dear,

Thank you for your time. My child has just entered 17 and we didn't applied for PCC while lodging thinking that 18 could be right age.


----------



## rvd

krishnamohan said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> Thank you for your time. My child has just entered 17 and we didn't applied for PCC while lodging thinking that 18 could be right age.


Okay got it now.. All the best..


----------



## himanshuhn

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats and all the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank buddy.....


----------



## himanshuhn

pankanshu said:


> what was ur score.could u please tell.just to predict likelihood of my application.


55+5


----------



## DRV22

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> I have contacted by the CO-Brisbane on 06 Sep 2017 to do the medical for my newborn baby. The IP button has been pressed on 10 Sep 2017. Till now to single contact from their side and I do not know when I can get my grant.
> Please advice.



I am also sailing on the same boat, but my waiting time is quite extensive. Applied in JULY 2016 & last Co contact 11 sep (same day form 815 resubmitted)......


----------



## Yamini B Y

*Nsw 2018*

Hi Friends,

I am very new to this forum. After reading the posts i guess i was a bit late to join in here!

My husband and I had started the Oz process in April 2016 and we have just received our grant letters now in September 2017. We plan to go to Sydney in April 2018.

Anyone with a similar time-frame?


----------



## Yamini B Y

Fakhar said:


> How can I know that my medical is cleared and new born is added as I applied through an agent will he recieve a email or I have to remind him that he check my immi account???
> 
> Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


Medical reports are submitted directly into the system. So yes, you will need to ask your agent about your medicals status and if your newborn has been added. Wait for about a fortnight (from the date when medicals was done) and then ask them to check your immi account.


----------



## satish5b8

Fakhar said:


> How can I know that my medical is cleared and new born is added as I applied through an agent will he recieve a email or I have to remind him that he check my immi account???
> 
> Sent from my Z14 using Tapatalk


you could check the status from here:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## himanshuhn

Yamini B Y said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. After reading the posts i guess i was a bit late to join in here!
> 
> My husband and I had started the Oz process in April 2016 and we have just received our grant letters now in September 2017. We plan to go to Sydney in April 2018.
> 
> Anyone with a similar time-frame?


I'm moving on 25 Oct...be in touch.....

hey guys Pm me if any other member are moving to Sydney in coming ......
so that we can be in touch.......PM me contact number all..............


----------



## hari_it_ram

Even I am surprised to see the employment verification in this case after getting the delay email. Its seems delay emails are not "Decision ready" always.



rvd said:


> It is almost done. You will get your grant very soon.
> 
> I am really surprised to the request for minor child PCC. How old the child is?


----------



## suman.rani

Yamini B Y said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am very new to this forum. After reading the posts i guess i was a bit late to join in here!
> 
> My husband and I had started the Oz process in April 2016 and we have just received our grant letters now in September 2017. We plan to go to Sydney in April 2018.
> 
> Anyone with a similar time-frame?


 Hi congratulations, when did you lodge visa, please check your private message


----------



## vignesh1980

*Inappropriate comment*



himanshuhn said:


> I'm moving on 25 Oct...be in touch.....
> 
> hey guys Pm me if any other member are moving to Sydney in coming ......
> so that we can be in touch.......PM me contact number all..............


Hello,

Please include me <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator.*


----------



## abilash_ss

Hello,

I need guidance from experts

I am applying for PR with wife as co-applicant. There is a small confusion in my wife's profile. She has Masters in Computer Science[MCA] and having 3+ years of experience in testing.

Below is her experiance details

IT experience : 3.6 years in testing

Non IT experience : 1.4 years

To claim spouse 5 additional points: For ACS application for her as secondary applicant do we need to show both IT and Non IT experience of her or only IT experience is enough.

Also she is having around 2 years break in her profession due to marriage and maternity.

Does this break of 2 years will affect the ACS results or do they deduct any experience? Please guide


----------



## parth1310

abilash_ss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need guidance from experts
> 
> I am applying for PR with wife as co-applicant. There is a small confusion in my wife's profile. She has Masters in Computer Science[MCA] and having 3+ years of experience in testing.
> 
> Below is her experiance details
> 
> IT experience : 3.6 years in testing
> 
> Non IT experience : 1.4 years
> 
> To claim spouse 5 additional points: For ACS application for her as secondary applicant do we need to show both IT and Non IT experience of her or only IT experience is enough.
> 
> Also she is having around 2 years break in her profession due to marriage and maternity.
> 
> Does this break of 2 years will affect the ACS results or do they deduct any experience? Please guide




You only need to show experience relevant to her nominated occupation. 

Make sure both of your occupations are on the same list. And, she will also have to prove atleast competent English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamini B Y

himanshuhn said:


> I'm moving on 25 Oct...be in touch.....
> 
> hey guys Pm me if any other member are moving to Sydney in coming ......
> so that we can be in touch.......PM me contact number all..............


Good Luck, Himanshu.... surely will PM and be in touch!


----------



## Yamini B Y

suman.rani said:


> Hi congratulations, when did you lodge visa, please check your private message


Visa lodged in April 2017. Will connect via PM


----------



## abcbog

Hello, mates,
After 317 days, finally, I got my grant today.
Alhamdulillah


----------



## samuel_ay

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> After 317 days, finally, I got my grant today.
> Alhamdulillah


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abilash_ss

Hi Guys,

We are planning to apply for 190 subclass 261314(Software Tester). We are having (70+5) points including the SS. So what are the possibilities of getting the PR via State Sponsership?


----------



## Mitul Patel

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> After 317 days, finally, I got my grant today.
> Alhamdulillah


Congratulations...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> After 317 days, finally, I got my grant today.
> Alhamdulillah


Congratulations!!!


----------



## krishnamohan

hari_it_ram said:


> Even I am surprised to see the employment verification in this case after getting the delay email. Its seems delay emails are not "Decision ready" always.


Hello Mate,

I had EV within 2 months of Delay email. Delay email could spell EV's or they can even request for more documentation. My EV was exhaustive and also asked additional bank statements from the joining time and finally after lapse of 55 days another mail received seeking PCC for my minor child who is 17 now. This is 335th day after lodging. All querrys attended and looks nothing left to seek or give.
Anyone similar to me ?


----------



## rvd

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> After 317 days, finally, I got my grant today.
> Alhamdulillah


Congratulations..


----------



## Riyane

DRV22 said:


> I am also sailing on the same boat, but my waiting time is quite extensive. Applied in JULY 2016 & last Co contact 11 sep (same day form 815 resubmitted)......




What's this form 815? I only know about form 80..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Riyane said:


> What's this form 815? I only know about form 80..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its fr health undertaking. Google it. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## Riyane

karanbansal91 said:


> Its fr health undertaking. Google it.
> 
> 342315 : Elec. trade worker
> Age- 30 points*
> IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
> EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
> ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
> EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
> SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
> Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
> Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
> CO contact : Pending




Ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

krishnamohan said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> 
> 
> I had EV within 2 months of Delay email. Delay email could spell EV's or they can even request for more documentation. My EV was exhaustive and also asked additional bank statements from the joining time and finally after lapse of 55 days another mail received seeking PCC for my minor child who is 17 now. This is 335th day after lodging. All querrys attended and looks nothing left to seek or give.
> 
> Anyone similar to me ?




Pcc for minor? That’s unusual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

andreyx108b said:


> Pcc for minor? That’s unusual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He said that his child was 17 years of old. I guess that may be the reason.


----------



## FemiK

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> After 317 days, finally, I got my grant today.
> Alhamdulillah


Congratulations! And all the best for the future!
Am also waiting to do medicals for and add newborn, so this gives me hope 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## abcbog

FemiK said:


> Congratulations! And all the best for the future!
> Am also waiting to do medicals for and add newborn, so this gives me hope
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You'll get it :fingerscrossed: soon brother


----------



## FemiK

abcbog said:


> You'll get it :fingerscrossed: soon brother


Thank you bro!
It's been a very long but am hopeful now.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

abcbog said:


> Hello, mates,
> After 317 days, finally, I got my grant today.
> Alhamdulillah


Congratulations


----------



## krishnamohan

rvd said:


> He said that his child was 17 years of old. I guess that may be the reason.


Yes, he will turn 18 by 2018 march, however we uploaded the PCC the very next day and it is 3rd week since i responded for PCC. By the way my PCC validity is is 29,Oct as normally it is valid for 1 year and my Medicals 10 nov. do you think case officer would consider these validations ?

regards


----------



## bangaakshay

Hi all . Has anyone witnessed any grants in October in these 4 days so far

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## as1986

First 3 days were off..Saturday..Sunday & then Labour Day on Monday..However I was looking for some action yesterday but seems like none yesterday. Not even in the immitracker. I just hope they havent stopped the September kind of speed.


----------



## andreyx108b

as1986 said:


> First 3 days were off..Saturday..Sunday & then Labour Day on Monday..However I was looking for some action yesterday but seems like none yesterday. Not even in the immitracker. I just hope they havent stopped the September kind of speed.




I would say that DIBP would keep number of grants to 150-200 (tracker reported) and 1500-2000 per months for the next 6 or so months. We should not expect the September numbers going forward IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that DIBP would keep number of grants to 150-200 (tracker reported) and 1500-2000 per months for the next 6 or so months. We should not expect the September numbers going forward IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today one of my friend received grant for 189. 

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

andreyx108b said:


> I would say that DIBP would keep number of grants to 150-200 (tracker reported) and 1500-2000 per months for the next 6 or so months. We should not expect the September numbers going forward IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Observing first two working days of October, I am worried that we wouldn't be able to see even 150-200 grants on immitracker. It seems they have almost done with grants and moved to something else.


----------



## andreyx108b

karanbansal91 said:


> Observing first two working days of October, I am worried that we wouldn't be able to see even 150-200 grants on immitracker. It seems they have almost done with grants and moved to something else.


I am hoping for the positive month! Lets see


----------



## amirmufti

Hi Guys

I have yesterday received my and my families grant letters. Relieved. 

The timelines are as follows. 

Category 190 South Australia 
Finance Manager 
Process started 1 Dec 2016
Assessment completed in March 2017
EOI file in April 2017
Invitation to apply April 2017
Visa applied April 2017
First CO contact in April 2017 for Medicals and PCC. 
Second contact in August 2017 for Home country PCC and polio vaccination. Submitted same month. 
Visa grant letter 3 October 2017.


----------



## karanbansal91

amirmufti said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have yesterday received my and my families grant letters. Relieved.
> 
> The timelines are as follows.
> 
> Category 190 South Australia
> Finance Manager
> Process started 1 Dec 2016
> Assessment completed in March 2017
> EOI file in April 2017
> Invitation to apply April 2017
> Visa applied April 2017
> First CO contact in April 2017 for Medicals and PCC.
> Second contact in August 2017 for Home country PCC and polio vaccination. Submitted same month.
> Visa grant letter 3 October 2017.


Congrats :humble::humble::humble:


----------



## Mitul Patel

amirmufti said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have yesterday received my and my families grant letters. Relieved.
> 
> The timelines are as follows.
> 
> Category 190 South Australia
> Finance Manager
> Process started 1 Dec 2016
> Assessment completed in March 2017
> EOI file in April 2017
> Invitation to apply April 2017
> Visa applied April 2017
> First CO contact in April 2017 for Medicals and PCC.
> Second contact in August 2017 for Home country PCC and polio vaccination. Submitted same month.
> Visa grant letter 3 October 2017.


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

amirmufti said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have yesterday received my and my families grant letters. Relieved.
> 
> The timelines are as follows.
> 
> Category 190 South Australia
> Finance Manager
> Process started 1 Dec 2016
> Assessment completed in March 2017
> EOI file in April 2017
> Invitation to apply April 2017
> Visa applied April 2017
> First CO contact in April 2017 for Medicals and PCC.
> Second contact in August 2017 for Home country PCC and polio vaccination. Submitted same month.
> Visa grant letter 3 October 2017.


Congratulations


----------



## DRV22

Any grants today??


----------



## karanbansal91

Mitul Patel said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Have u received grant or still waiting??


----------



## Mitul Patel

karanbansal91 said:


> Have u received grant or still waiting??


Still waiting dear...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Still waiting dear...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


it has been a long wait for you, wish you good luck


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> it has been a long wait for you, wish you good luck


Hey Sultan...so happy to c ur post..
Need ur wishes badly... 
Thanks a lot

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Hi Guys,
I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey. 
Check signature for time line


----------



## Himadri

Congratulations Karan and all the very best. Another fight starts now to arrange things to move to SA.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91

Himadri said:


> Congratulations Karan and all the very best. Another fight starts now to arrange things to move to SA.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks... Yes, first things need to settle here. All arranged at SA.


----------



## sraja

I submitted EOI on 10th Aug 2016 with 60 points for 261313. And my DOE got updated to 65 points on 1st sep 2017. I'm not sure whether i will be getting my invite before Aug 2018. SO could you plz let me whether my EOI will be expired after Aug 2018 ?? or it will be expired after 1st sep 2019 ??
Could someone help me on this and provide some suggestion to proceed as my 457 Visa is about to expire by 12th April 2018..


----------



## Mitul Patel

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey.
> Check signature for time line


Congratulations

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## nexusgen

Hello Guys,
I need help from you guys. Below are the details:
Application filled for Grant: 17th Feb. (With all docs like PCC, medical, Form 80 etc.)
CO assigned: 27th Feb 
CO requested Document from consultant: 9th March.
CO asked for my wife's PTE result: 6th April.
Points:
Age:25
Education:15
Exp.: 10
Spouse assessment: 5
PTE Score: 10
State nomination (SA): 5
Total: 70.
262113 job code.
I am still waiting for my grant result. My Consultant mentioned that DIBP is taking a very long time for granting the PR.
Can you please let me know if DIBP is actually taking to issue the grant?
I know the processing times have been increased for 75% application 11 month to 90% applications 13 months. It's becoming very difficult to wait for the result.


----------



## karanbansal91

nexusgen said:


> Hello Guys,
> I need help from you guys. Below are the details:
> Application filled for Grant: 17th Feb. (With all docs like PCC, medical, Form 80 etc.)
> CO assigned: 27th Feb
> CO requested Document from consultant: 9th March.
> CO asked for my wife's PTE result: 6th April.
> Points:
> Age:25
> Education:15
> Exp.: 10
> Spouse assessment: 5
> PTE Score: 10
> State nomination (SA): 5
> Total: 70.
> 262113 job code.
> I am still waiting for my grant result. My Consultant mentioned that DIBP is taking a very long time for granting the PR.
> Can you please let me know if DIBP is actually taking to issue the grant?
> I know the processing times have been increased for 75% application 11 month to 90% applications 13 months. It's becoming very difficult to wait for the result.


As per DIBP decision ready files fetch early grants. As CO has to contact twice for documents, hence delay is obvious. But still, dnt loose faith, dibp has accelerated the finalization of applications and you u will receive ur grant soon. Moreover, there are many cases, i have came across where a applicant is waiting from April 2016 without co contact. So, pray god and wait. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
CO contact : Pending


----------



## ManiSG

*Wait for your time and Don't compare yourself to anyone*

Few of the people here know about me, I have to wait for a long time also but it came when it was the right time for me. Here is my story
*Jun 2016* PTE with desire score and applied for Vic state Sponship
*Aug 2016* State Sponsorship approved
*Sep 2017* Applied for visa, Case office Contact, Medicals and Police Certificate provided and a long wait started.
My friends also started his PTE done that got Invite and by Jan 2017 he got the visa I was still waiting and was frustrated because the Guy started after I applied for visa his English test and already have a visa and mine is still assessment in progress.
*Jan 2018* Good news came and we have our new baby, Add her in our application provided all the documents and medicals by March 2017. 
Meanwhile, another friend who only started the immigration process (Dec 2016) because he thought if two of us can go through he also can. He got his English test done, got the invite and Guess what got grant also, mine was still Assesment in progress.
*Aug 2017*
After I almost lost the hope finally it came with only 24 days for initial entry. I updated my CV got a Australian skype number and started applying for jobs in next two weeks I received 30-40 calls and more than 80% have lasted for few minutes after they realized I am not in Aus they just said contact us when you already moved here. But I was able to secure 4 interviews for my 5 days visit in the first week of September. Would like to mention here all those interviews were direct employers, not a single Recruitment agency considered my profile for Client because I wasn't on site plus I have 2 months notice period with current Employer.
From those 4 interviews, I got to next round in three and Got a conditional offer from one for joining in one month, and later also got the offer from other two. I choose the permanent one that was also more secure and they were in no rush as they were hiring for 2018.
Now I am moving Jan 2018 to Melbourne with Job already in hand and on the other hand my friends still not able to get an interview yet.
The purpose of this long story to tell everyone here *wait for your time*. Forgot about when other people applied and got grant don't try to connect your case with people with the same profession, applied date or anything like that I did all of that and the result was just Wait.
*Things will move very quickly when the time is right for you.*
Stay blessed


----------



## joshijaanvi

ManiSG said:


> Few of the people here know about me, I have to wait for a long time also but it came when it was the right time for me. Here is my story
> *Jun 2016* PTE with desire score and applied for Vic state Sponship
> *Aug 2016* State Sponsorship approved
> *Sep 2017* Applied for visa, Case office Contact, Medicals and Police Certificate provided and a long wait started.
> My friends also started his PTE done that got Invite and by Jan 2017 he got the visa I was still waiting and was frustrated because the Guy started after I applied for visa his English test and already have a visa and mine is still assessment in progress.
> *Jan 2018* Good news came and we have our new baby, Add her in our application provided all the documents and medicals by March 2017.
> Meanwhile, another friend who only started the immigration process (Dec 2016) because he thought if two of us can go through he also can. He got his English test done, got the invite and Guess what got grant also, mine was still Assesment in progress.
> *Aug 2017*
> After I almost lost the hope finally it came with only 24 days for initial entry. I updated my CV got a Australian skype number and started applying for jobs in next two weeks I received 30-40 calls and more than 80% have lasted for few minutes after they realized I am not in Aus they just said contact us when you already moved here. But I was able to secure 4 interviews for my 5 days visit in the first week of September. Would like to mention here all those interviews were direct employers, not a single Recruitment agency considered my profile for Client because I wasn't on site plus I have 2 months notice period with current Employer.
> From those 4 interviews, I got to next round in three and Got a conditional offer from one for joining in one month, and later also got the offer from other two. I choose the permanent one that was also more secure and they were in no rush as they were hiring for 2018.
> Now I am moving Jan 2018 to Melbourne with Job already in hand and on the other hand my friends still not able to get an interview yet.
> The purpose of this long story to tell everyone here *wait for your time*. Forgot about when other people applied and got grant don't try to connect your case with people with the same profession, applied date or anything like that I did all of that and the result was just Wait.
> *Things will move very quickly when the time is right for you.*
> Stay blessed


Thats so nice of you! All the best!


----------



## sultan_azam

ManiSG said:


> Few of the people here know about me, I have to wait for a long time also but it came when it was the right time for me. Here is my story
> *Jun 2016* PTE with desire score and applied for Vic state Sponship
> *Aug 2016* State Sponsorship approved
> *Sep 2017* Applied for visa, Case office Contact, Medicals and Police Certificate provided and a long wait started.
> My friends also started his PTE done that got Invite and by Jan 2017 he got the visa I was still waiting and was frustrated because the Guy started after I applied for visa his English test and already have a visa and mine is still assessment in progress.
> *Jan 2018* Good news came and we have our new baby, Add her in our application provided all the documents and medicals by March 2017.
> Meanwhile, another friend who only started the immigration process (Dec 2016) because he thought if two of us can go through he also can. He got his English test done, got the invite and Guess what got grant also, mine was still Assesment in progress.
> *Aug 2017*
> After I almost lost the hope finally it came with only 24 days for initial entry. I updated my CV got a Australian skype number and started applying for jobs in next two weeks I received 30-40 calls and more than 80% have lasted for few minutes after they realized I am not in Aus they just said contact us when you already moved here. But I was able to secure 4 interviews for my 5 days visit in the first week of September. Would like to mention here all those interviews were direct employers, not a single Recruitment agency considered my profile for Client because I wasn't on site plus I have 2 months notice period with current Employer.
> From those 4 interviews, I got to next round in three and Got a conditional offer from one for joining in one month, and later also got the offer from other two. I choose the permanent one that was also more secure and they were in no rush as they were hiring for 2018.
> Now I am moving Jan 2018 to Melbourne with Job already in hand and on the other hand my friends still not able to get an interview yet.
> The purpose of this long story to tell everyone here *wait for your time*. Forgot about when other people applied and got grant don't try to connect your case with people with the same profession, applied date or anything like that I did all of that and the result was just Wait.
> *Things will move very quickly when the time is right for you.*
> Stay blessed


 motivating... good luck buddy....


----------



## mandy2137

sultan_azam said:


> motivating... good luck buddy....


Hi Sultan

Does Victoria need us to provide offer letter from Aus employer? 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Sultan
> 
> Does Victoria need us to provide offer letter from Aus employer?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


read this 

_Offer of employment

You will be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:

you are currently living in another Australian state, or
this is a requirement for your occupation on the Visa Nomination Occupation List for Graduates.
If required, you must provide evidence of a current Victorian job offer in your nominated occupation and a Confirmation of Employment form to support your visa nomination application.

Applicants who are currently working in their nominated occupation in Victoria and have been for at least six months may be exempt from meeting higher English language requirements specified for their occupation and should therefore apply for visa nomination. 

To provide evidence of your job offer, you should provide a contract or letter of offer from your employer which includes your employer’s Australian Business Number (ABN) and contact details. The employment must be in your nominated occupation for permanent (not casual) work, for at least 20 hours per week, and for at least six continuous months._

source - Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## immortality

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I want to share good news.. I got my grant today.. I am so happy and want to thank expat members for helping me in this journey.
> Check signature for time line


Congratulation!







SA 190 invite : 30 March 2017
Visa lodge 190 : 26 May 2017
Documents upload All(included gf) : 21 Jul 2017
CO asked & submitted docs: 25 Sept 2017
Visa grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samuel_ay

ManiSG said:


> Few of the people here know about me, I have to wait for a long time also but it came when it was the right time for me. Here is my story
> *Jun 2016* PTE with desire score and applied for Vic state Sponship
> *Aug 2016* State Sponsorship approved
> *Sep 2017* Applied for visa, Case office Contact, Medicals and Police Certificate provided and a long wait started.
> My friends also started his PTE done that got Invite and by Jan 2017 he got the visa I was still waiting and was frustrated because the Guy started after I applied for visa his English test and already have a visa and mine is still assessment in progress.
> *Jan 2018* Good news came and we have our new baby, Add her in our application provided all the documents and medicals by March 2017.
> Meanwhile, another friend who only started the immigration process (Dec 2016) because he thought if two of us can go through he also can. He got his English test done, got the invite and Guess what got grant also, mine was still Assesment in progress.
> *Aug 2017*
> After I almost lost the hope finally it came with only 24 days for initial entry. I updated my CV got a Australian skype number and started applying for jobs in next two weeks I received 30-40 calls and more than 80% have lasted for few minutes after they realized I am not in Aus they just said contact us when you already moved here. But I was able to secure 4 interviews for my 5 days visit in the first week of September. Would like to mention here all those interviews were direct employers, not a single Recruitment agency considered my profile for Client because I wasn't on site plus I have 2 months notice period with current Employer.
> From those 4 interviews, I got to next round in three and Got a conditional offer from one for joining in one month, and later also got the offer from other two. I choose the permanent one that was also more secure and they were in no rush as they were hiring for 2018.
> Now I am moving Jan 2018 to Melbourne with Job already in hand and on the other hand my friends still not able to get an interview yet.
> The purpose of this long story to tell everyone here *wait for your time*. Forgot about when other people applied and got grant don't try to connect your case with people with the same profession, applied date or anything like that I did all of that and the result was just Wait.
> *Things will move very quickly when the time is right for you.*
> Stay blessed


Congratulations. Its wonderful to know all worked out well for you

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK

ManiSG said:


> Few of the people here know about me, I have to wait for a long time also but it came when it was the right time for me. Here is my story
> *Jun 2016* PTE with desire score and applied for Vic state Sponship
> *Aug 2016* State Sponsorship approved
> *Sep 2017* Applied for visa, Case office Contact, Medicals and Police Certificate provided and a long wait started.
> My friends also started his PTE done that got Invite and by Jan 2017 he got the visa I was still waiting and was frustrated because the Guy started after I applied for visa his English test and already have a visa and mine is still assessment in progress.
> *Jan 2018* Good news came and we have our new baby, Add her in our application provided all the documents and medicals by March 2017.
> Meanwhile, another friend who only started the immigration process (Dec 2016) because he thought if two of us can go through he also can. He got his English test done, got the invite and Guess what got grant also, mine was still Assesment in progress.
> *Aug 2017*
> After I almost lost the hope finally it came with only 24 days for initial entry. I updated my CV got a Australian skype number and started applying for jobs in next two weeks I received 30-40 calls and more than 80% have lasted for few minutes after they realized I am not in Aus they just said contact us when you already moved here. But I was able to secure 4 interviews for my 5 days visit in the first week of September. Would like to mention here all those interviews were direct employers, not a single Recruitment agency considered my profile for Client because I wasn't on site plus I have 2 months notice period with current Employer.
> From those 4 interviews, I got to next round in three and Got a conditional offer from one for joining in one month, and later also got the offer from other two. I choose the permanent one that was also more secure and they were in no rush as they were hiring for 2018.
> Now I am moving Jan 2018 to Melbourne with Job already in hand and on the other hand my friends still not able to get an interview yet.
> The purpose of this long story to tell everyone here *wait for your time*. Forgot about when other people applied and got grant don't try to connect your case with people with the same profession, applied date or anything like that I did all of that and the result was just Wait.
> *Things will move very quickly when the time is right for you.*
> Stay blessed


Inspiring story! Thanks for sharing. Congratulations and good luck for the future.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hunk

Jamaloo said:


> can any one tell me what is the timeline for invitaion after EOI submission for 60 pointers in NSW ??????visa 190


ohhh just 0.5 score behind to get 10 points. I did not see any1 get 190 for NSW


----------



## rameshverma85

Hello Experts,

I need your help, to know how to get enquiry about my Visa status. I lodged my application on 25 October 2016, till now i am waiting for the status. There have any way to mail and call them to know about my current status. Actually i am trying to call then at +91-22-67866006 and 011 4139 9900, but no any satisfactory answer. Can any please tell me, how can i contact them? Few months back i heard some one send the embassy to a mail and after some time he got the Grant. if someone have that mail link or post please share with me. 

*Application Lodged : 25 October 2016 (489 Provisional Visa)*
*Ist time Contacted by Co - 28 Nov 2016 
IP Pressed - 20 Dec 2016*
*Second Time Contacted by co - 12 Apr 2017
IP Pressed - 14 Apr 2017
After that till now waiting for response *
356 days over


----------



## nexusgen

Thanks a lot buddy. I have been waiting for my grant for last 8 months. Your story will surely help me during my wait


----------



## nexusgen

Thanks buddy


----------



## OZ18

Received grant today with NIL visa condition, thanks all for your support.

Wish all the very best.

My timelines

190(NSW) - 70 points
EOI - April 17
ITA - May 17
Visa Lodged - End June 17
Grant - 17 October 17


----------



## andreyx108b

OZ18 said:


> Received grant today with NIL visa condition, thanks all for your support.
> 
> Wish all the very best.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> 190(NSW) - 70 points
> EOI - April 17
> ITA - May 17
> Visa Lodged - End June 17
> Grant - 17 October 17


congrats!


----------



## OZ18

At same time received 189 ITA today which i believe need to let go now.


----------



## JJR88

Congrats!!

What was your occupation? and is it direct grant?



OZ18 said:


> Received grant today with NIL visa condition, thanks all for your support.
> 
> Wish all the very best.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> 190(NSW) - 70 points
> EOI - April 17
> ITA - May 17
> Visa Lodged - End June 17
> Grant - 17 October 17


----------



## BulletAK

OZ18 said:


> Received grant today with NIL visa condition, thanks all for your support.
> 
> Wish all the very best.
> 
> My timelines
> 
> 190(NSW) - 70 points
> EOI - April 17
> ITA - May 17
> Visa Lodged - End June 17
> Grant - 17 October 17


Congrats on your grant brother. 



OZ18 said:


> At same time received 189 ITA today which i believe need to let go now.


Although you just ruined someone's right to have an invitation. It will eventually go in a dustbin now.


----------



## roshsibi

Anybody has got invitation through 489? 
I have lodged EOI in 489 with 70pts & 190 with 60 points.
Trying to improve my English score but couldn't reach the target yet. I don't claim any points for experience.
I belong to 26313 category.
Please share your opinion on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ18

Invite won't get wasted, 189 ITA will expire and will be added back to pool for further allocation in next 60 days.


----------



## OZ18

261313 , grant after 2 months post CO contact in Early August.


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

OZ18 said:


> 261313 , grant after 2 months post CO contact in Early August.


Congratulations mate.
What is your timeline

Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan.sethi

Hello everyone, 

I need your help. 

I've applied for South Australia Visa and my ANZSCO code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I submitted my visa application in the month of February,17. At the time when I applied for my Visa, this occupation was part of the state nomination list. But, after April 17, changes were made to the list and it was moved from state nominated list to suplementary list with some additional requirement. 

Its been 8 months and there has been no update from DIBP and now I am wondering whether my application is even is valid or not? 

So, do anyone know what will happen to those applications that were submitted before the changes in the state's designated business list? 

I am sharing here below my timeline as well; 

ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age- 30 points
PTE - Superior - 20 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
Total - 80 Points
EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
Grant - ??

Looking forward to your advice and guidance.

Regards

Rajan


----------



## SqOats

The change in rules only apply until you the get the invite. In your case, you've already lodged the application. I am sure it is under process and you just have to wait. Also, with 80 points you automatically qualify for high points criteria which is required for supplementary list occupations. 



rajan.sethi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I've applied for South Australia Visa and my ANZSCO code is 225113 (Marketing Specialist). I submitted my visa application in the month of February,17. At the time when I applied for my Visa, this occupation was part of the state nomination list. But, after April 17, changes were made to the list and it was moved from state nominated list to suplementary list with some additional requirement.
> 
> Its been 8 months and there has been no update from DIBP and now I am wondering whether my application is even is valid or not?
> 
> So, do anyone know what will happen to those applications that were submitted before the changes in the state's designated business list?
> 
> I am sharing here below my timeline as well;
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age- 30 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
> State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
> Total - 80 Points
> EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
> SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
> Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
> CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
> Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
> Grant - ??
> 
> Looking forward to your advice and guidance.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rajan


----------



## rajan.sethi

SqOats said:


> The change in rules only apply until you the get the invite. In your case, you've already lodged the application. I am sure it is under process and you just have to wait. Also, with 80 points you automatically qualify for high points criteria which is required for supplementary list occupations.


Thank you for the revert SqOats . 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed and hope that the application is still under process. Just wish for this ordeal to end and things to pick up soon!!

Thank you once again.

Rajan


----------



## dechahar

Hey guys, today I received a birthday and diwali gift form DIBP as a invitation to apply for 190 visa with 60 points.
Occupation: Motor Mechanic 3212
My time line and points as following:
AGE 30 on 18th oct 2017 was 25 on EOI
Edu: 10
Aus edu: 5
English: 0
Partner: 5
Work Exp: 5

EOI DOE: 16/09/17
489 invite: 19/09/17
190 invite:20/10/17

I received 489 FS invite on 65 points

Now, my current 485 graduate visa is expiring on 6/11/17

Can you please advise me what should i do next
As i want to be on a bridging visa once my current visa expires. and i want to apply for 190

what paper work is involved.

Thank you.


----------



## sultan_azam

dechahar said:


> Hey guys, today I received a birthday and diwali gift form DIBP as a invitation to apply for 190 visa with 60 points.
> Occupation: Motor Mechanic 3212
> My time line and points as following:
> AGE 30 on 18th oct 2017 was 25 on EOI
> Edu: 10
> Aus edu: 5
> English: 0
> Partner: 5
> Work Exp: 5
> 
> EOI DOE: 16/09/17
> 489 invite: 19/09/17
> 190 invite:20/10/17
> 
> I received 489 FS invite on 65 points
> 
> Now, my current 485 graduate visa is expiring on 6/11/17
> 
> Can you please advise me what should i do next
> As i want to be on a bridging visa once my current visa expires. and i want to apply for 190
> 
> what paper work is involved.
> 
> Thank you.



congratulations for the invite 

i guess you will get bridging visa one you apply for 190 visa, the bridging visa may come into effect when current visa expires


you need to justify the points claim you have made in eoi... by the way have your received visa invite from DIBP or nomination invite from NSW ??

regarding documents for visa 189/190 you can refer this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## dechahar

It look like nomination invite from NSW

Its from [email protected]

and the email goes like this


Dear Deepak Chahar,

We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email.

Important information about this invitation

1. This invitation is for NSW nomination only. If you are nominated by NSW, you would then need to lodge a visa application with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## sultan_azam

dechahar said:


> It look like nomination invite from NSW
> 
> Its from [email protected]
> 
> and the email goes like this
> 
> 
> Dear Deepak Chahar,
> 
> We refer to your Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa. This invitation is valid for 14 days from the date of this email.
> 
> Important information about this invitation
> 
> 1. This invitation is for NSW nomination only. If you are nominated by NSW, you would then need to lodge a visa application with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.



this is the nomination invite, you will have to respond within 14 days, with 300 AUD and relevant documents regarding your skill assessment and experience in the nominated occupation,

NSW will process your application and reply within 3-4 weeks, if they are satisfied, they will confirm the nomination to your EOI and after that you will receive 190 visa invite from DIBP


i think by the time you receive visa invite, your current visa will expire and you may have to return to home country


----------



## Shahrukh_mb

Hello Krishna 
Hope you are doing well..Just wanted to know whats the update on the grant? I am curious because I too had an employment verification on the same day as you had. 
Thanks.


----------



## Shahrukh_mb

*hi*



krishnamohan said:


> Electrical Engineer -190
> Visa lodged : 18.October 2016
> Ist CO : 10th.Nov.2016
> Replied with PCC, MED. by 14.Nov.2016
> Change of Circumstance : 27.Feb.2017
> Delay mail by DIBP - 14.July.2017
> Ist call Employment verification on : 24.Jul.17
> More information requested status - to furnish PCC for Minor Child : 20.Sept.2017
> Uploaded Minor child PCC on 21.Sept.2017
> 
> My employment verification went quite uneventful and fortunately my previous HOD has affirmed most of the details as much he can remember as he heads team of 250 engineers. I too had my telephonic interview on 24.July.2017 seeking more info as per the Resume. Since i have good grasp of my experience i replied in tune with what i claimed in Resume. After a gap of 56 days (2 months) after my employment verification i have an email seeking my minor child's PCC. Can anyone guess timelines for grant after verification ? Since they have asked for PCC after verification can i presume that all checks are done ? Kindly share your experiences...


Hello Krishna 
Hope you are doing well..Just wanted to know whats the update on the grant? I am curious because I too had an employment verification on the same day as you had. 
Thanks.


----------



## krishnamohan

Shahrukh_mb said:


> Hello Krishna
> Hope you are doing well..Just wanted to know whats the update on the grant? I am curious because I too had an employment verification on the same day as you had.
> Thanks.


Hello Shahrukh,

Thanks buddy. My Agent has sent a reminder mail today to DIBP. It has been one month since i uploaded my child's PCC and waiting. Almost 3 months over from EV.
Hoping to listen soon from them ----

Wish you best of luck


----------



## Shahrukh_mb

krishnamohan said:


> Hello Shahrukh,
> 
> Thanks buddy. My Agent has sent a reminder mail today to DIBP. It has been one month since i uploaded my child's PCC and waiting. Almost 3 months over from EV.
> Hoping to listen soon from them ----
> 
> Wish you best of luck


Thank you for the reply.. Well, even my wife ( main applicant) had her EV done on 23 July 2017 and since then there has been dead silence and we are waiting for the grant or at least to hear if DIBP need some more information. 
We have sent an email too almost 2 weeks back for which we received an automated reply saying that processing office does not reply on inquiry regarding status of application. So completely clueless on whats happening at their end. Hope we all get the grant soon.


----------



## krishnamohan

Shahrukh_mb said:


> Thank you for the reply.. Well, even my wife ( main applicant) had her EV done on 23 July 2017 and since then there has been dead silence and we are waiting for the grant or at least to hear if DIBP need some more information.
> We have sent an email too almost 2 weeks back for which we received an automated reply saying that processing office does not reply on inquiry regarding status of application. So completely clueless on whats happening at their end. Hope we all get the grant soon.


Thanks. When did you lodge the application ? Lets keep in touch...,


----------



## Shahrukh_mb

krishnamohan said:


> Thanks. When did you lodge the application ? Lets keep in touch...,


Timelines are as below:
Visa lodged on18th April 2017
1st CO contact (Brisbane) requesting to resubmit PCC on 25th May 2017
PCC submitted on 06 June 2017
EV done on 23 July 2017


----------



## samuel_ay

Dear Friends
..Its with great joy I am sharing the good news of Visa grant today...its been a journey since Nov 2016. Wishing everyone granta soon

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## niraj.deshmukh

samuel_ay said:


> Dear Friends
> ..Its with great joy I am sharing the good news of Visa grant today...its been a journey since Nov 2016. Wishing everyone granta soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations....
Can you please share your timeline. 


Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

niraj.deshmukh said:


> Congratulations....
> Can you please share your timeline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1663 using Tapatalk


Lodgement 21 Nov 2016, co contact for medicals pcc 28 Nov 2016, Submitted docs 30 Nov 2016, Employment Verification 09 Aug 2017, Grant 27 Oct 2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnamohan

Dear Mates,

I am very Happy to announce the receipt of Golden email today . I got the grant
with IED of 27.Jan.2018 . It is on 365th day after lodging I got to listen to this.
It is 3 months after EV. I do not know or can attribute any reasons for delay in my case and do not wish to guess. But what i can say is if your documentation is perfect and free from any distortions then you are warranted for the grant. The whole process begins by selecting good MARA agent and rest leave it to god. I went through anxious times after EV as there was pin drop silence for 3 months. Finally it is how we keep ourselves calm is matters. Mates who are all still under Q pls show the resilience of patience , it pays . Pls. continue to lead your normal activities and keep reading expat blogs to see whats happening around us. A well informed mind will naturally be at ease . If still your thoughts do not leave you then get into some purposefull social acts within your community or if you love travel explore new places or keep reading life changing books and listen to Ted Talks. I did all these to keep myself engaged during this gruelling waiting time. I heartily wish speedier grants and best of luck folks ! 
Thanking you

Lodging date. 25.oct.2016
CO : Twice contacted for Medicals and Child PCC
EV : 26.July.2017
Grant : 27.OCT.2017


----------



## abhishekcool702

Hello everyone, 
Is there any engineering technologist(233914) or of occupation other engineering professionals(2339xx) who have applied for the 190 visa. Please tell me your timeline, it would be of great help to me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shahrukh_mb

krishnamohan said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I am very Happy to announce the receipt of Golden email today . I got the grant
> with IED of 27.Jan.2018 . It is on 365th day after lodging I got to listen to this.
> It is 3 months after EV. I do not know or can attribute any reasons for delay in my case and do not wish to guess. But what i can say is if your documentation is perfect and free from any distortions then you are warranted for the grant. The whole process begins by selecting good MARA agent and rest leave it to god. I went through anxious times after EV as there was pin drop silence for 3 months. Finally it is how we keep ourselves calm is matters. Mates who are all still under Q pls show the resilience of patience , it pays . Pls. continue to lead your normal activities and keep reading expat blogs to see whats happening around us. A well informed mind will naturally be at ease . If still your thoughts do not leave you then get into some purposefull social acts within your community or if you love travel explore new places or keep reading life changing books and listen to Ted Talks. I did all these to keep myself engaged during this gruelling waiting time. I heartily wish speedier grants and best of luck folks !
> Thanking you
> 
> Lodging date. 25.oct.2016
> CO : Twice contacted for Medicals and Child PCC
> EV : 26.July.2017
> Grant : 27.OCT.2017


Hello Krishna

Heartiest Congratulations !


----------



## DRV22

samuel_ay said:


> Lodgement 21 Nov 2016, co contact for medicals pcc 28 Nov 2016, Submitted docs 30 Nov 2016, Employment Verification 09 Aug 2017, Grant 27 Oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


congrats!!


----------



## DRV22

krishnamohan said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I am very Happy to announce the receipt of Golden email today . I got the grant
> with IED of 27.Jan.2018 . It is on 365th day after lodging I got to listen to this.
> It is 3 months after EV. I do not know or can attribute any reasons for delay in my case and do not wish to guess. But what i can say is if your documentation is perfect and free from any distortions then you are warranted for the grant. The whole process begins by selecting good MARA agent and rest leave it to god. I went through anxious times after EV as there was pin drop silence for 3 months. Finally it is how we keep ourselves calm is matters. Mates who are all still under Q pls show the resilience of patience , it pays . Pls. continue to lead your normal activities and keep reading expat blogs to see whats happening around us. A well informed mind will naturally be at ease . If still your thoughts do not leave you then get into some purposefull social acts within your community or if you love travel explore new places or keep reading life changing books and listen to Ted Talks. I did all these to keep myself engaged during this gruelling waiting time. I heartily wish speedier grants and best of luck folks !
> Thanking you
> 
> Lodging date. 25.oct.2016
> CO : Twice contacted for Medicals and Child PCC
> EV : 26.July.2017
> Grant : 27.OCT.2017


Congratulations!!


----------



## krishnamohan

DRV22 said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you. I heard there is Whatsapp group of Expat forum who are moving to Australia, can anyone guide me how to enroll in it ?

thanking you


----------



## hemanth2k

Hi Krishna, Congratulations ! What is your occupation?


----------



## joshijaanvi

krishnamohan said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I am very Happy to announce the receipt of Golden email today . I got the grant
> with IED of 27.Jan.2018 . It is on 365th day after lodging I got to listen to this.
> It is 3 months after EV. I do not know or can attribute any reasons for delay in my case and do not wish to guess. But what i can say is if your documentation is perfect and free from any distortions then you are warranted for the grant. The whole process begins by selecting good MARA agent and rest leave it to god. I went through anxious times after EV as there was pin drop silence for 3 months. Finally it is how we keep ourselves calm is matters. Mates who are all still under Q pls show the resilience of patience , it pays . Pls. continue to lead your normal activities and keep reading expat blogs to see whats happening around us. A well informed mind will naturally be at ease . If still your thoughts do not leave you then get into some purposefull social acts within your community or if you love travel explore new places or keep reading life changing books and listen to Ted Talks. I did all these to keep myself engaged during this gruelling waiting time. I heartily wish speedier grants and best of luck folks !
> Thanking you
> 
> Lodging date. 25.oct.2016
> CO : Twice contacted for Medicals and Child PCC
> EV : 26.July.2017
> Grant : 27.OCT.2017


Congratulations


----------



## sultan_azam

krishnamohan said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I am very Happy to announce the receipt of Golden email today . I got the grant
> with IED of 27.Jan.2018 . It is on 365th day after lodging I got to listen to this.
> It is 3 months after EV. I do not know or can attribute any reasons for delay in my case and do not wish to guess. But what i can say is if your documentation is perfect and free from any distortions then you are warranted for the grant. The whole process begins by selecting good MARA agent and rest leave it to god. I went through anxious times after EV as there was pin drop silence for 3 months. Finally it is how we keep ourselves calm is matters. Mates who are all still under Q pls show the resilience of patience , it pays . Pls. continue to lead your normal activities and keep reading expat blogs to see whats happening around us. A well informed mind will naturally be at ease . If still your thoughts do not leave you then get into some purposefull social acts within your community or if you love travel explore new places or keep reading life changing books and listen to Ted Talks. I did all these to keep myself engaged during this gruelling waiting time. I heartily wish speedier grants and best of luck folks !
> Thanking you
> 
> Lodging date. 25.oct.2016
> CO : Twice contacted for Medicals and Child PCC
> EV : 26.July.2017
> Grant : 27.OCT.2017


congratulations Krishna Mohan


----------



## sultan_azam

samuel_ay said:


> Dear Friends
> ..Its with great joy I am sharing the good news of Visa grant today...its been a journey since Nov 2016. Wishing everyone granta soon
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Samuel


----------



## samuel_ay

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations Samuel


Thank you

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## krishnamohan

hemanth2k said:


> Hi Krishna, Congratulations ! What is your occupation?


Hello Hemant , Thank you ! I am Electrical Engineer


----------



## krishnamohan

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Krishna Mohan


Thank you Azam Bhai !!!!!


----------



## krishnamohan

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations


Thank you Joshi JI !!!!!! All the Best for all mates...


----------



## krishnamohan

Hello Friends ,

I am looking for Whatsapp group for Melbourne.... I am leaving Melbourne on 12.Nov.17 for my IED so anyone who can add me to Whatsapp group pls revert ..... 

regards


----------



## reshma.r

*new born baby added, but no HAP ID*

Hi,
I got an ackn mail stating that my newborn added to the application. 

However, in immi account, the button 'get health details' is there but it does not give the "organize health examinations" link for the newborn). That page is blank for the newborn. So no HAP ID for her.

Anything wrong here. Is it a technical issue.?Do I need to get back to CO stating this?


----------



## mandy2137

krishnamohan said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> I am looking for Whatsapp group for Melbourne.... I am leaving Melbourne on 12.Nov.17 for my IED so anyone who can add me to Whatsapp group pls revert .....
> 
> regards


Hi Krishan,

Happy to hear good news. Congrats

Did you claim exp points? Which job code is yours?

Regards

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK

reshma.r said:


> Hi,
> I got an ackn mail stating that my newborn added to the application.
> 
> However, in immi account, the button 'get health details' is there but it does not give the "organize health examinations" link for the newborn). That page is blank for the newborn. So no HAP ID for her.
> 
> Anything wrong here. Is it a technical issue.?Do I need to get back to CO stating this?


If you click on the 'get health details' button what happens?! If you can't find the HAP ID anywhere, I think it is better to quickly get back to CO for clarification, to avoid unnecessary delays.

BTW, how long did you have to wait for them to add the new baby?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

FemiK said:


> If you click on the 'get health details' button what happens?! If you can't find the HAP ID anywhere, I think it is better to quickly get back to CO for clarification, to avoid unnecessary delays.
> 
> BTW, how long did you have to wait for them to add the new baby?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Same question how long did you have wait for ....and 6 weeks completed but baby is not added yet should I ask my consultant to send reminder to CO?


----------



## sharafatal

Ho Folks!

Would you please explain me procedure of Uploading medical after lodging VISA and before CO Contact.

I lodged couple of days ago.

Experts opinion will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
Applied 19-Oct-16
CO Contact: Nov First week 16 for Medi n PCC
Grant: 02-Nov-17
IED: 04-Feb-18

!! Jay Ambe !!

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Thanks a lot for your guidance and support...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> Applied 19-Oct-16
> CO Contact: Nov First week 16 for Medi n PCC
> Grant: 02-Nov-17
> IED: 04-Feb-18
> 
> !! Jay Ambe !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Omg, finally

Congratulations bro...

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> Applied 19-Oct-16
> CO Contact: Nov First week 16 for Medi n PCC
> Grant: 02-Nov-17
> IED: 04-Feb-18
> 
> !! Jay Ambe !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Wishing you all the best


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

sultan_azam said:


> Omg, finally
> 
> Congratulations bro...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Yes brother..finally...
Thanks a lot for all ur wishes n support...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> Applied 19-Oct-16
> CO Contact: Nov First week 16 for Medi n PCC
> Grant: 02-Nov-17
> IED: 04-Feb-18
> 
> !! Jay Ambe !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Hi Mitul, Congratulations!!! I hope mine is also on the way...


----------



## BS1982

Congrats and all the very best..



Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> Applied 19-Oct-16
> CO Contact: Nov First week 16 for Medi n PCC
> Grant: 02-Nov-17
> IED: 04-Feb-18
> 
> !! Jay Ambe !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK

Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...
> Granted Visas For me, my wife and my daughter..
> Applied 19-Oct-16
> CO Contact: Nov First week 16 for Medi n PCC
> Grant: 02-Nov-17
> IED: 04-Feb-18
> 
> !! Jay Ambe !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Wow...such a loooong wait!
Congratulations bro and all the best for the future!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rvd

Mitul Patel said:


> Yes brother..finally...
> Thanks a lot for all ur wishes n support...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Many congratulations Mitul..


----------



## andreyx108b

Mitul Patel said:


> Yes brother..finally...
> Thanks a lot for all ur wishes n support...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk



Congratulations!


----------



## Mitul Patel

DRV22 said:


> Hi Mitul, Congratulations!!! I hope mine is also on the way...


Thanks a lot...yes it seema they r working on old cases...may u get it soon...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

andreyx108b said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks brother... All ur support and guidance helped me to pass the time till I got grant. Special thanks to u, sultan bro and all seniors of this forum...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

rvd said:


> Many congratulations Mitul..


Thanks bro...

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

FemiK said:


> Wow...such a loooong wait!
> Congratulations bro and all the best for the future!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks brother

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

Mitul Patel said:


> Thanks a lot...yes it seema they r working on old cases...may u get it soon...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Thank u, hope ur words come true.


----------



## asingh04

Congrats...me also applied on same day and got it few days back


----------



## asingh04

Guys i need help as i have got my grant bt really confused when should i go..basically i have to search for the job nd i believe most of you will have same issues. Is there any one who is going or share the number?


----------



## as1986

*Grant Received*

Dear Friends..

After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.

Timelines as below:
Job Code: HR Advisor
SS: 19th Dec from ACT
Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
Date of grant: 6th November 2017
IED: 30th Dec 2017

I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..

Thanks a lot friends..

Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..


----------



## hemanth2k

Congratulations Mitul !


Mitul Patel said:


> Guys....finally that day has arrived...that most awaited email is now in my mailbox ...


----------



## hemanth2k

Congratulations ! 


as1986 said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines as below:
> Job Code: HR Advisor
> .


----------



## Piyushtomar

Hello Experts,

Can someone please share a sample resume/CV. I need it for the NSW 190 pre invite stage.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Piyush



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

as1986 said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines as below:
> Job Code: HR Advisor
> SS: 19th Dec from ACT
> Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
> Date of grant: 6th November 2017
> IED: 30th Dec 2017
> 
> I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..
> 
> Thanks a lot friends..
> 
> Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..



Congratulations!


----------



## Mikail_Zubair

asking on behalf of a friend. He has 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. I am guessing he needs invite from a state to get 65 points. His ANZ code is 263111. May I know when can he expect an invite from a state?


----------



## joshijaanvi

as1986 said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines as below:
> Job Code: HR Advisor
> SS: 19th Dec from ACT
> Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
> Date of grant: 6th November 2017
> IED: 30th Dec 2017
> 
> I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..
> 
> Thanks a lot friends..
> 
> Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..


Congratulations


----------



## joshijaanvi

as1986 said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines as below:
> Job Code: HR Advisor
> SS: 19th Dec from ACT
> Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
> Date of grant: 6th November 2017
> IED: 30th Dec 2017
> 
> I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..
> 
> Thanks a lot friends..
> 
> Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..


Any EV?


----------



## as1986

hemanth2k said:


> Congratulations !


Thank You..


----------



## as1986

Thank you so much..


----------



## as1986

joshijaanvi said:


> Any EV?


Yes through Email..


----------



## jbd1978

Hello Friends, 

I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa for 261311 Analyst Programmer ANZSCO on 3rd Nov. 

My details are as below. 

EOI - 1-Jul

Age - 25 Points
Qualification - 10 Points
English - PTE - LRSW - 65, 83, 73, 68 - 10 Points
Overseas Experience - 5+ Years - 10 Points
Australian Experience - 3+ Years - 10 Points
Total points without state sponsorship - 65 Points

I have 2 questions. 

- Is this invitation is kind of confirmation for nomination or there may be additional criteria for selection? I have all required evidences for points mentioned above and it is confirmed through ACS as well.
- After I apply for NSW nomination, how quickly it can be approved and I can get EOI nomination? Their standard lead time is 12 weeks, but has anyone has applied recently and have experience elapsed time for decision?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam

as1986 said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines as below:
> Job Code: HR Advisor
> SS: 19th Dec from ACT
> Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
> Date of grant: 6th November 2017
> IED: 30th Dec 2017
> 
> I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..
> 
> Thanks a lot friends..
> 
> Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..


congratulations buddy....


----------



## DRV22

as1986 said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines as below:
> Job Code: HR Advisor
> SS: 19th Dec from ACT
> Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
> Date of grant: 6th November 2017
> IED: 30th Dec 2017
> 
> I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..
> 
> Thanks a lot friends..
> 
> Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..


Congratulations!!


----------



## Mitul Patel

hemanth2k said:


> Congratulations Mitul !


Thanks a lot!! 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

as1986 said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> After a long wait I have finally received my grant today.
> 
> Timelines as below:
> Job Code: HR Advisor
> SS: 19th Dec from ACT
> Date of Visa Application: 30th Dec 2016
> Date of grant: 6th November 2017
> IED: 30th Dec 2017
> 
> I would really thanks all friends in this awesome forum who have been a great support throughout this long wait..
> 
> Thanks a lot friends..
> 
> Praying for the grants of all others who are in the queue..


Many Congratulations..so happy for u!! 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

FemiK said:


> If you click on the 'get health details' button what happens?! If you can't find the HAP ID anywhere, I think it is better to quickly get back to CO for clarification, to avoid unnecessary delays.
> 
> BTW, how long did you have to wait for them to add the new baby?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Femik
When u send docs for new born? Your baby is added still or not?


----------



## FemiK

Fakhar said:


> Hi Femik
> When u send docs for new born? Your baby is added still or not?


I sent all necessary documents since September 6th, so more than 2 months already but still no response from DIBP.

How long did you wait?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sraja

Finally good to see one got invitation for NSW with 65 points submitted on 1st july for 2613 code.



jbd1978 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa for 261311 Analyst Programmer ANZSCO on 3rd Nov.
> 
> My details are as below.
> 
> EOI - 1-Jul
> 
> Age - 25 Points
> Qualification - 10 Points
> English - PTE - LRSW - 65, 83, 73, 68 - 10 Points
> Overseas Experience - 5+ Years - 10 Points
> Australian Experience - 3+ Years - 10 Points
> Total points without state sponsorship - 65 Points
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> - Is this invitation is kind of confirmation for nomination or there may be additional criteria for selection? I have all required evidences for points mentioned above and it is confirmed through ACS as well.
> - After I apply for NSW nomination, how quickly it can be approved and I can get EOI nomination? Their standard lead time is 12 weeks, but has anyone has applied recently and have experience elapsed time for decision?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## abin

Dear Members,

I have applied for 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points (Victoria) on nove 5th 2017 in software engineer category. How long is the waiting period for each ? Kindly address.


----------



## ausguy11

Congrats for the invite.

#1 90% it is a confirmation if your all documents are claiming correct points. Because recently some guys submitted eoi with overclaimed points. So now as you applied for nomination, state will do your point check.

#2 It takes a maximum of 12 weeks but still no guarantee. (In my case it took 13 days for invite and 55 days for nomination.

Hope i answered your query




jbd1978 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa for 261311 Analyst Programmer ANZSCO on 3rd Nov.
> 
> My details are as below.
> 
> EOI - 1-Jul
> 
> Age - 25 Points
> Qualification - 10 Points
> English - PTE - LRSW - 65, 83, 73, 68 - 10 Points
> Overseas Experience - 5+ Years - 10 Points
> Australian Experience - 3+ Years - 10 Points
> Total points without state sponsorship - 65 Points
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> - Is this invitation is kind of confirmation for nomination or there may be additional criteria for selection? I have all required evidences for points mentioned above and it is confirmed through ACS as well.
> - After I apply for NSW nomination, how quickly it can be approved and I can get EOI nomination? Their standard lead time is 12 weeks, but has anyone has applied recently and have experience elapsed time for decision?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## karthik4overseas

Guys 

I have received pre-invite from VIC and I have submitted my nomination.

I didn't have a look at the sample form and I entered my positions in a company separately.

Will it affect my invitation. Please reply.

My Timelines:
VIC DOE - 2nd DEC, 2016
VIC DOE updated - 17 AUG 2017 due to experience
Total points - 65+5
Pre-Invite - 6th November, 2017
Nomination applied - 6th November 2017.
ITA ?


----------



## Piyushtomar

karthik4overseas said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> 
> I have received pre-invite from VIC and I have submitted my nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have a look at the sample form and I entered my positions in a company separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Will it affect my invitation. Please reply.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timelines:
> 
> VIC DOE - 2nd DEC, 2016
> 
> VIC DOE updated - 17 AUG 2017 due to experience
> 
> Total points - 65+5
> 
> Pre-Invite - 6th November, 2017
> 
> Nomination applied - 6th November 2017.
> 
> ITA ?




Congrats Kartik. ITA depends from case to case. My friend recieved an invite in 3 weeks. BTW what is your Anzsco code and points breakup?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinjohn

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could she'd some light. The initial entry date for my husband and I is 20th November. We made our entry on 12th October. How do I know that by some I'll fated error that my Visa is now validated since I made my entry. There are no stamps anymore and they didn't ask ant questions or for visa letter or anything so I'm anxious. We plan to make a permanent move in May


----------



## samuel_ay

erinjohn said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could she'd some light. The initial entry date for my husband and I is 20th November. We made our entry on 12th October. How do I know that by some I'll fated error that my Visa is now validated since I made my entry. There are no stamps anymore and they didn't ask ant questions or for visa letter or anything so I'm anxious. We plan to make a permanent move in May


Chech VEVO status in immigration site. Status will change.from offshore to onshore

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnitetMd123#

*Got the Grant*

Hi Guys,

Very happy to share with you all that I have received the golden email 2 days back. Yep, direct Grant! :bounce:

Had submitted the final documents on 8th September 2017 and was waiting eagerly for the grant. Thought it would take few more months but very happy to receive a direct grant within 2 months.

Initial entry date is 30th Aug 2018 which is a good 10 months away. Will update more information as soon as this hangover is gone


----------



## joshijaanvi

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share with you all that I have received the golden email 2 days back. Yep, direct Grant! :bounce:
> 
> Had submitted the final documents on 8th September 2017 and was waiting early for the grant. Thought it would take few more months but very happy to receive a direct grant within 2 months.
> 
> Initial entry date is 30th Aug 2018 which is a good 10 months away. Will update more information as soon as this hangover is gone


Congratulations


----------



## Fakhar

FemiK said:


> I sent all necessary documents since September 6th, so more than 2 months already but still no response from DIBP.
> 
> How long did you wait?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


From September 19th ...and agent don't want to send reminder..


----------



## FemiK

Fakhar said:


> From September 19th ...and agent don't want to send reminder..


Oh! Are you still waiting as well?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

FemiK said:


> Oh! Are you still waiting as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes bro


----------



## FemiK

Fakhar said:


> Yes bro


I hope we get our babies added very soon, bro
All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## erinjohn

samuel_ay said:


> erinjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could she'd some light. The initial entry date for my husband and I is 20th November. We made our entry on 12th October. How do I know that by some I'll fated error that my Visa is now validated since I made my entry. There are no stamps anymore and they didn't ask ant questions or for visa letter or anything so I'm anxious. We plan to make a permanent move in May
> 
> 
> 
> Chech VEVO status in immigration site. Status will change.from offshore to onshore
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have returned back to India after the entry so it shows offshore. It's so confusing.

Anyone with experience on this matter


----------



## sultan_azam

erinjohn said:


> I have returned back to India after the entry so it shows offshore. It's so confusing.
> 
> Anyone with experience on this matter


It is same for me and many others

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRV22

Hi friends, 

Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum


----------



## hari_it_ram

This is brilliant, great news, all the best for your future. 



DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum


----------



## sultan_azam

DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum


congratulations mate... 15 months is too long.. enjoy the day


----------



## DRV22

hari_it_ram said:


> This is brilliant, great news, all the best for your future.


Thank u hari_it_ram


----------



## DRV22

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations mate... 15 months is too long.. enjoy the day


Thank u Sultan


----------



## samuel_ay

DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum


Congratulations. I am sure celebrations will be special. All the very best

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum


Congratulations


----------



## kunal007

Sheela1987 said:


> Abhipunjabi- congrats!!
> 
> I ahve applied for 261314. -Software Tester and i have got selected for state nomination by NSW.
> 
> I have started with visa application and for employment reference letter what documents have uou provided?
> 
> At rhe time of acs i have provided stat declaration from my colleagues and during visa application can i provide the same and in that case one of my colleague has left the organisation so do i meed to make a fresh stat declaration as employment reference letters are hard to get in india and i dont want to tell my current employer abt the Australia visa. Pls suggest


did you get your grant already?


----------



## abin

DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum


Can you let me know the timelines and occupation?


Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Congrats buddy...but why such delayed grant...anywayss njoy the moments


----------



## gee91

AnitetMd123# said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Very happy to share with you all that I have received the golden email 2 days back. Yep, direct Grant! :bounce:
> 
> Had submitted the final documents on 8th September 2017 and was waiting eagerly for the grant. Thought it would take few more months but very happy to receive a direct grant within 2 months.
> 
> Initial entry date is 30th Aug 2018 which is a good 10 months away. Will update more information as soon as this hangover is gone


Congratulationss!
Can u tell us your timeline?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91

Hi guyz,

How long does visa grant usually take after lodging visa application?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Hello Experts,

Just a quick question. Is 190 NSW quick and a bit linient in giving grant compared to 189 for Accountant occupation. I received ITA for NSW and will get 189 invite on 22nd November round. I'm already done and ready with all paper work including PCC except the medicals which require the subclass and will do the very next day of Visa Lodge. Please advice.

Thanks.


----------



## DRV22

abin said:


> Can you let me know the timelines and occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


ANZCODE - System Analyst - SC 190 - NSW
Visa Lodge - July 2016
Co Contact - 18 Aug (Medicals)
Co Contact - 28 Apr (Pte score & Form 815)
Co Contact - 14 July (Redo Pcc & Medicals(wife))
Co Contact - 11 Sep (Form 815)
Grant - 10 Nov 2017
IED - 24 Jan 2018


----------



## abin

Thank you. Really long period for VISA grant. Almost more than a year. 

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

DRV22 said:


> ANZCODE - System Analyst - SC 190 - NSW
> Visa Lodge - July 2016
> Co Contact - 18 Aug (Medicals)
> Co Contact - 28 Apr (Pte score & Form 815)
> Co Contact - 14 July (Redo Pcc & Medicals(wife))
> Co Contact - 11 Sep (Form 815)
> Grant - 10 Nov 2017
> IED - 24 Jan 2018


Congratulations!!


----------



## Mitul Patel

DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum


Hey..many many congratulations bro... So happy for u!! Enjoy

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

DRV22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, after 15 months by god grace we received our GRANT for me & my family . Thank u for all ur support in this forum




Congrats! Ling wait is over)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal007

Mitul Patel said:


> Hey..many many congratulations bro... So happy for u!! Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


HI Mitul,

I see that in your case they gave grant after almost a year. Do they take so much time? 
And what is the IED they give when your medicals would have completed a year by then?


----------



## andreyx108b

kunal007 said:


> HI Mitul,
> 
> 
> 
> I see that in your case they gave grant after almost a year. Do they take so much time?
> 
> And what is the IED they give when your medicals would have completed a year by then?




Some applicants are waiting that long, as of now about 20% are waiting to 12 months or longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth2k

Congratulations !



DRV22 said:


> ANZCODE - System Analyst - SC 190 - NSW
> Visa Lodge - July 2016
> Co Contact - 18 Aug (Medicals)
> Co Contact - 28 Apr (Pte score & Form 815)
> Co Contact - 14 July (Redo Pcc & Medicals(wife))
> Co Contact - 11 Sep (Form 815)
> Grant - 10 Nov 2017
> IED - 24 Jan 2018


----------



## Mitul Patel

kunal007 said:


> HI Mitul,
> 
> I see that in your case they gave grant after almost a year. Do they take so much time?
> And what is the IED they give when your medicals would have completed a year by then?


In few cases they take longer time. IED is irrespective to any pcc or medicals. I have given 4th Feb 18. My pcc n medi were expiring on 15 Nov 17.

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul

Congratulations ... That was a really long wait !




DRV22 said:


> ANZCODE - System Analyst - SC 190 - NSW
> Visa Lodge - July 2016
> Co Contact - 18 Aug (Medicals)
> Co Contact - 28 Apr (Pte score & Form 815)
> Co Contact - 14 July (Redo Pcc & Medicals(wife))
> Co Contact - 11 Sep (Form 815)
> Grant - 10 Nov 2017
> IED - 24 Jan 2018


----------



## st_141

Why there is very few Accountants on this thread on getting grant in NSW. Do they delay it for Accountants compared to 189.


----------



## sumitsagar

hi,
is birth certificate mandatory for visa application.
i heard that matriculation certificate can be given if one doesn't have birth certificate.

i somehow lost my matriculation certificate and only have mark sheet. i will have to go offshore to get one of these things.

or i can apply to get a birth certificate on basis of Indian passport from VFS Australia which they say will take only 5 working days.

does any one have any experience with that.

Thank you.


----------



## asif.irfan

Anyone who has applied for General account for 190 - NSW received a grant?


----------



## asif.irfan

When did you apply , have you applied for General accountant and how many points do you have?


----------



## DRV22

Mitul Patel said:


> Hey..many many congratulations bro... So happy for u!! Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Thank u Mitul.


----------



## DRV22

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats! Ling wait is over)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u andreyx.


----------



## mandy2137

Guys, while applying an eoi, dates of finishing education can be different than acs? I forgot what I detailed there.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality

asif.irfan said:


> Anyone who has applied for General account for 190 - NSW received a grant?


you can check through this web site

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## Piyushtomar

Dear Seniors,
I had received a pre invite for NSW on 3 November 2017 and I had submitted the application on 8 November 2017.
But, today again I received a similar Pre Invite email from NSW asking me to submit the application.
Is this just a technical glitch or should i do something about it?

Thanks
Piyush



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Piyushtomar said:


> Dear Seniors,
> I had received a pre invite for NSW on 3 November 2017 and I had submitted the application on 8 November 2017.
> But, today again I received a similar Pre Invite email from NSW asking me to submit the application.
> Is this just a technical glitch or should i do something about it?
> 
> Thanks
> Piyush
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It happens, system glitch, if you feel unsafe - report to NSW immigration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

ManiSG said:


> Few of the people here know about me, I have to wait for a long time also but it came when it was the right time for me. Here is my story
> 
> *Jun 2016* PTE with desire score and applied for Vic state Sponship
> 
> *Aug 2016* State Sponsorship approved
> 
> *Sep 2017* Applied for visa, Case office Contact, Medicals and Police Certificate provided and a long wait started.
> 
> My friends also started his PTE done that got Invite and by Jan 2017 he got the visa I was still waiting and was frustrated because the Guy started after I applied for visa his English test and already have a visa and mine is still assessment in progress.
> 
> *Jan 2018* Good news came and we have our new baby, Add her in our application provided all the documents and medicals by March 2017.
> 
> Meanwhile, another friend who only started the immigration process (Dec 2016) because he thought if two of us can go through he also can. He got his English test done, got the invite and Guess what got grant also, mine was still Assesment in progress.
> 
> *Aug 2017*
> 
> After I almost lost the hope finally it came with only 24 days for initial entry. I updated my CV got a Australian skype number and started applying for jobs in next two weeks I received 30-40 calls and more than 80% have lasted for few minutes after they realized I am not in Aus they just said contact us when you already moved here. But I was able to secure 4 interviews for my 5 days visit in the first week of September. Would like to mention here all those interviews were direct employers, not a single Recruitment agency considered my profile for Client because I wasn't on site plus I have 2 months notice period with current Employer.
> 
> From those 4 interviews, I got to next round in three and Got a conditional offer from one for joining in one month, and later also got the offer from other two. I choose the permanent one that was also more secure and they were in no rush as they were hiring for 2018.
> 
> Now I am moving Jan 2018 to Melbourne with Job already in hand and on the other hand my friends still not able to get an interview yet.
> 
> The purpose of this long story to tell everyone here *wait for your time*. Forgot about when other people applied and got grant don't try to connect your case with people with the same profession, applied date or anything like that I did all of that and the result was just Wait.
> 
> *Things will move very quickly when the time is right for you.*
> 
> Stay blessed




Very nice & detailed post. Can you please help with following questions:
1. How did you get Australian skype no.?
2. Which portal did you apply for jobs?
3. How did you get in touch with direct employers?

Kindly, shed some light on the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth2k

*Internal Auditors*

Hi GAudit, are you waiting from Jan 2016? That's scary.. did you get any specific response from the department? I see all the Internal auditors on this forum are waiting for a long time.. What's the reason for this.. 




gaudit24 said:


> Very nice & detailed post. Can you please help with following questions:
> 1. How did you get Australian skype no.?
> 2. Which portal did you apply for jobs?
> 3. How did you get in touch with direct employers?
> 
> Kindly, shed some light on the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

hemanth2k said:


> Hi GAudit, are you waiting from Jan 2016? That's scary.. did you get any specific response from the department? I see all the Internal auditors on this forum are waiting for a long time.. What's the reason for this..


Hi Hemant,

Yes, I am waiting for an update since January 2016. I will give a detailed post on my update once my visa is finally approved. there has been lot of ups and downs during this period and I am too stunned why the visa has not been approved for Internal auditors from a long period of time.

thanks for sharing your concern. I shall surely put an update on my profile very soon...I am just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for a good response by 25th December.


----------



## Deeps

Hello Everyone,

I'm a BCOM graduate with 9 years of experience. 4.5 years into Banking customer service after that as a internal risk and controls auditor again in banking side for about 2.9 years and 2 years into IT internal risk and controls auditor. I'm planning for 190. However unsure which occupation I should go into and will i be eligible for the experience points as I've mixed of banking and IT. Thanks much for ur help and support in advance !


----------



## andreyx108b

gaudit24 said:


> Very nice & detailed post. Can you please help with following questions:
> 1. How did you get Australian skype no.?
> 2. Which portal did you apply for jobs?
> 3. How did you get in touch with direct employers?
> 
> Kindly, shed some light on the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




1. You can get Skype 
2. Seek.com is a major 
3. You can email directly to small companies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth2k

Sure G, I sincerely hope you would get your visas by December end.. Lodged in Nov 16, I am hopeful around the same timelines. 
BR.. Hemanth.



gaudit24 said:


> Hi Hemant,
> 
> Yes, I am waiting for an update since January 2016. I will give a detailed post on my update once my visa is finally approved. there has been lot of ups and downs during this period and I am too stunned why the visa has not been approved for Internal auditors from a long period of time.
> 
> thanks for sharing your concern. I shall surely put an update on my profile very soon...I am just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for a good response by 25th December.


----------



## shibumams

Hi All, 

Got the grant today for me and family , Thanks a lot for all the help and valuable suggestions. Please see the signature for the timelines.


----------



## sultan_azam

shibumams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant today for me and family , Thanks a lot for all the help and valuable suggestions. Please see the signature for the timelines.


Congratulations buddy

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hello experts, please clarify my friend replied to natural justice letter six months back with all avideince. but no response from case officer till now what is opproximate time for their decision making. Delay means it's negative or positive please reply asp and help him out.


----------



## sharafatal

Hi Folks,

I have lodged my VISA Application on 27 october with all documents except medical, i want to do my medical but there is no option and it is giving a message which is in attached picture.

Any valueable input and suggestion will be highly appreciated.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immortality

shibumams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant today for me and family , Thanks a lot for all the help and valuable suggestions. Please see the signature for the timelines.


Hi Shibumams,

Could I check with you, for your wife/children, when your credit card was charged( like how long since you lodged visa & all docs has been uploaded)?

I am also added my girlfriend to my application.. i lodged the visa application 1st( and then my credit card been charged), then I add in my gf and till now still no credit card being charged...

* has passed 3 months now since I added my gf in the application, and still no news..

appreciate you can shared abit of your experience. TQ!


----------



## Pranav1984

Hello everyone, need some advice.. I am self employed and my visa was lodged in sep 2015 for 190 subclass and no progress could be seen anywhere and status in my immigration account shows received since the beginning. After a very long time, a surprise visit happened in my office last month. How much time do they usually take after physical verification for granting visa?


----------



## uetian

Are there any chances of getting invitation from NSW on 55 points for Electrical Engineer.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## samuel_ay

Pranav1984 said:


> Hello everyone, need some advice.. I am self employed and my visa was lodged in sep 2015 for 190 subclass and no progress could be seen anywhere and status in my immigration account shows received since the beginning. After a very long time, a surprise visit happened in my office last month. How much time do they usually take after physical verification for granting visa?


30 to 60 days..

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Pranav1984 said:


> Hello everyone, need some advice.. I am self employed and my visa was lodged in sep 2015 for 190 subclass and no progress could be seen anywhere and status in my immigration account shows received since the beginning. After a very long time, a surprise visit happened in my office last month. How much time do they usually take after physical verification for granting visa?


Hi Pranav, did they also ask you for new Medical and PCC because even I got a mail after 2 years for new med and pcc on 2nd Nov, which I submitted by 14th Nov.

I am Aug 2015 applicant.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Dear Jaideep and Pranav, its ages since u r waiting.. I have also waited for a year for my grant.. Have u guys tried reaching out to dibp. I mailed and called them just before few days of my grant. 
All the best

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Hi Pranav, did they also ask you for new Medical and PCC because even I got a mail after 2 years for new med and pcc on 2nd Nov, which I submitted by 14th Nov.
> 
> I am Aug 2015 applicant.


Nothing related to medical or PCC from me yet. If they have asked you for medical and PCC, you May receive your grant anytime.

Mitul, tried contacting several times but only standard response received


----------



## st_141

Hi experts,

I lodged visa for 190 NSW with all documents uploaded upfront including medicals and PCC for me and my spouse under General Accountant 80 points.

The DIBP website says 190 is priority processing so why very less grants are there. I'm not finding people getting grant in General Accountant Category. Do they reject so there is less grant in 190.

What questions are normally asked on Verification.

Please advice.


----------



## Mitul Patel

Pranav1984 said:


> Nothing related to medical or PCC from me yet. If they have asked you for medical and PCC, you May receive your grant anytime.
> 
> Mitul, tried contacting several times but only standard response received


If not, u may try complaining to igis. Secondly on dibp website feedback section as well. 

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

Mitul Patel said:


> If not, u may try complaining to igis. Secondly on dibp website feedback section as well.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Apart from the ones you have mentioned, I lodged complaint with ombudsman also. But the fact is that nothing can help until immigration department is willing to finalise the application


----------



## Mitul Patel

Pranav1984 said:


> Apart from the ones you have mentioned, I lodged complaint with ombudsman also. But the fact is that nothing can help until immigration department is willing to finalise the application


Thats too much... Hope it getz finalize soom..

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

Do we need to wait for them to ask us to upload the PCC and medical or can we do it as soon as we get invited for ??

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifhameed45

abin said:


> Do we need to wait for them to ask us to upload the PCC and medical or can we do it as soon as we get invited for ??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Upload it if you want direct grant otherwise it's to you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abin

Suppose a person files eoi with 70 points now but actually he is only having 65 points, the extra 5 points might be for the experience that he will be eligible for in a month to come. Is this valid eoi ???

Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer

abin said:


> Suppose a person files eoi with 70 points now but actually he is only having 65 points, the extra 5 points might be for the experience that he will be eligible for in a month to come. Is this valid eoi ???
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini 2 using Tapatalk


Not valid.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharafatal

sumitsagar said:


> hi,
> is birth certificate mandatory for visa application.
> i heard that matriculation certificate can be given if one doesn't have birth certificate.
> 
> i somehow lost my matriculation certificate and only have mark sheet. i will have to go offshore to get one of these things.
> 
> or i can apply to get a birth certificate on basis of Indian passport from VFS Australia which they say will take only 5 working days.
> 
> does any one have any experience with that.
> 
> Thank you.




It Depends on CO, try from your side to provide documents as much as you can.

Thnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

Experts need your guidance.....
What documents are required for applying NSW state nomination? I want to claim points for 5 years work experience which comprises of 2 different jobs.
What documents should be uploaded in order to support the points claimed in Application?


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18

Hello Experts,

I have received my 190 invite SS by NSW. I was filling up the form and had query related to "Usual country of residence". I am currently working in Singapore from past 3 years, so i have filled "Usual country of residence" as Singapore and have mentioned Indian address in previous countries of residence.

Although i am sure that it is correct but will be confident with your confirmation 

Also, when is CO allocated? to get PCC from HCI in Singapore, letter from the embassy is required. How can i obtain this letter faster.

Appreciate your help guys.

ANZCO - 261111
190 - 70+5


----------



## High Spirits

You can do it before instead of waiting for them to ask. Its better to do it before and provide the information along with other docs


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Mitul Patel said:


> Dear Jaideep and Pranav, its ages since u r waiting.. I have also waited for a year for my grant.. Have u guys tried reaching out to dibp. I mailed and called them just before few days of my grant.
> All the best
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Tried everything finally last month requested for a refund of my VISA fee since it was neither rejected nor worked upon and updated. After I sent the mail in a week's time got the request for new Meds and PCC, now waiting again...


----------



## andreyx108b

High Spirits said:


> You can do it before instead of waiting for them to ask. Its better to do it before and provide the information along with other docs




I think, for SG request is required and can only be provided once CO had contacted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitul Patel

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Tried everything finally last month requested for a refund of my VISA fee since it was neither rejected nor worked upon and updated. After I sent the mail in a week's time got the request for new Meds and PCC, now waiting again...


Thats a good sign.. When they requested? 
I know one person, who was also waiting since long and all of sudden after pcc n medicals renew request, he got grant within few weeks. Hope to c ur grant soon.. Keep posted.. All the best..

Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

Pranav1984 said:


> Hello everyone, need some advice.. I am self employed and my visa was lodged in sep 2015 for 190 subclass and no progress could be seen anywhere and status in my immigration account shows received since the beginning. After a very long time, a surprise visit happened in my office last month. How much time do they usually take after physical verification for granting visa?




Hi Pranav,

You are near to get a progress update from DIBP. Just hold on. If all checks are well they will ask for redo of medicals & pcc. Becoz u complained on igis / ombudsman they have taken ur file further & you are on ur next phase where EV happened. Now just be patient, you will hear soon. Don’t panic, my file has started moving recently it seems. My story is same as yours.

Will post once my file is cleared & visa approved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth2k

It would be such a pain and cost to re-do the PCC and Medicals esp., medicals in my place is costly.. why are we made to undergo all this without any fault of ours !! 



gaudit24 said:


> Hi Pranav,
> 
> You are near to get a progress update from DIBP. Just hold on. If all checks are well they will ask for redo of medicals & pcc. Becoz u complained on igis / ombudsman they have taken ur file further & you are on ur next phase where EV happened. Now just be patient, you will hear soon. Don’t panic, my file has started moving recently it seems. My story is same as yours.
> 
> Will post once my file is cleared & visa approved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

hemanth2k said:


> It would be such a pain and cost to re-do the PCC and Medicals esp., medicals in my place is costly.. why are we made to undergo all this without any fault of ours !!


You are absolutely right Hemant, Same is my case, I did my Medicals again here in gulf. Frankly speaking it has costed me a dear amount. approx Rs 40,000/- for both of us compared to what we paid in India on our first medicals.

These is really a pain without any fault of ours. As we have already taken this journey, there is no option but to complete this journey bearing all the pains.

I feeling laughing at me when I started my journey & was hoping for a direct grant, however got stuck with this delayed process.

Anyways, ray of hope is only way to end this journey in peace.


----------



## hemanth2k

True.. no use complaining.. I hope the process gets completed without much of further hurdles.



gaudit24 said:


> You are absolutely right Hemant, Same is my case, I did my Medicals again here in gulf. Frankly speaking it has costed me a dear amount. approx Rs 40,000/- for both of us compared to what we paid in India on our first medicals.
> 
> These is really a pain without any fault of ours. As we have already taken this journey, there is no option but to complete this journey bearing all the pains.
> 
> I feeling laughing at me when I started my journey & was hoping for a direct grant, however got stuck with this delayed process.
> 
> Anyways, ray of hope is only way to end this journey in peace.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Mitul Patel said:


> Thats a good sign.. When they requested?
> I know one person, who was also waiting since long and all of sudden after pcc n medicals renew request, he got grant within few weeks. Hope to c ur grant soon.. Keep posted.. All the best..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mitul, I got the request on 2nd Nov and updated all the required docs by 14th Nov.

Regards,


----------



## 09raju09

Test


----------



## jitendar.singh

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...86-189-eoi-invitations-october-2017-a-98.html


----------



## rajat7582

I have lodged the Application and uploaded all the documents as well but still the Application status is showing as "SUBMITTED" rather than "RECEIVED".
Is there anything else i need to do in Application?


----------



## beloved120

beloved120 said:


> Guys I have several questions
> 
> 1- documents in other languages... I live in Dubai and I have the marriage certificate in Arabic.. After translating using a legal Translator should I attest by Justice department and foreign affairs in UAE or the seal of the legal Translator is enough
> 
> 2- proving relationship : I am married and I live with my extended family ... my mom and siblings how can I prove that we lived together since the house is under my mom's name ... but I pay utility from my credits card sometimes should I use that? Also my wife is a uni student and I pay for her fees ... should I get a letter from Uni? Also I am sponsoring my wife and kids visa .. Is the uae visa sponsoring is enough? Or should we go extra mile to prove genuine relationship?
> 
> 3- should I attach a bank statement ? It is not mentioned anywhere but should I do that?
> 
> 4- form 80 and 1221 is for 18+ right ? For myself and wifey... I have two kinds 3 years and 2 months ...
> 5- do I need to attach a previous visa that I was granted 3 years ago subclass 476 ? As proof of marriage and will this visa help my application in anyway? Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk




Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

Seniors need guidance....
What are the chances and average time frame for being invited to apply by NSW having 70 points?
I have also lodges EOI for 189 with 65 points.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2samya

Hi All,

I have applied for visa subclass 190(NSW) on May'17 and have 65 points

Acs qualified for "Analyst Programmer"-261311 skill

Till now EOI status is "Submitted" Only? Any follow up required?
Any idea how long I need to wait for invite?I hope to increase 5pt in february due to experience

-Sam


----------



## dechahar

hey guys, i lodged visa for 190 subclass today when i am already on 489 bridging visa. Now i want my 190 visa to be priority and i also have to withdraw 489 visa file.

After filling form 1446(withdrawal of a visa application). what visa will i have then.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## leo2575

hi Folks, 

Lodged my 190 visa application yday (07-Dec-2017) , frontloaded all documents including Form 80/1221 , PCC and Medicals. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kunal007

uetian said:


> Seniors need guidance....
> What are the chances and average time frame for being invited to apply by NSW having 70 points?
> I have also lodges EOI for 189 with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


For which occupation you have submitted?


----------



## uetian

kunal007 said:


> For which occupation you have submitted?


Electrical Engineer.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar

Urgent
Have u any paid fee for new born baby recently added during visa process my agent is asking for 900$??


----------



## uetian

uetian said:


> Electrical Engineer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Any information please.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal007

uetian said:


> Electrical Engineer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


If you have lodged your application recently you can expect an invite for 190 from NSW in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## uetian

kunal007 said:


> If you have lodged your application recently you can expect an invite for 190 from NSW in 2-3 weeks.


It has already been 2 weeks. I submitted EOI on 26 Nov. 
Do you have any idea of invitation rounds for 189 visa? On skillselect, result of 18 oct round are shown and Nov results are not updated yet.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120

I submitted pre invite on 19 ... got 190 invite on 4 Dec... so it depends I am a civil engineer with 60 + 5 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uetian

beloved120 said:


> I submitted pre invite on 19 ... got 190 invite on 4 Dec... so it depends I am a civil engineer with 60 + 5
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


I have 65+5 points for 190 NSW. Hopefully, will receive ITA next week.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Fakhar said:


> Urgent
> Have u any paid fee for new born baby recently added during visa process my agent is asking for 900$??


That's right...it's 900AUD


----------



## FemiK

karthik4overseas said:


> That's right...it's 900AUD


But it clearly says on DIPB website that no charges to add new baby to application.

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/189-nz/if-you-have-a-newborn-child.aspx

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

Thats if u haven't lodged your application yet


----------



## karthik4overseas

karthik4overseas said:


> Thats if u haven't lodged your application yet



sorry the other way round


----------



## Fakhar

karthik4overseas said:


> That's right...it's 900AUD


How karthik any link I am asking for new born after lodging the application


----------



## paypilnitsa

Fakhar said:


> How karthik any link I am asking for new born after lodging the application


Hi Fakhar, i added my newborn after lodging the application last month and received acknowledgement of my newborns addition. There are no charges for adding newborns once the application has been lodged.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/explanation-of-visa-application-charges
check under Additional Applicant Charge and Exemptions for additional applicant charge


----------



## Aus1984

Mitul Patel said:


> Yes brother..finally...
> Thanks a lot for all ur wishes n support...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1609 using Tapatalk


Congratz Mitul. We lodge visa on same day ...finally you got it.


----------



## karthik4overseas

Fakhar said:


> karthik4overseas said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right...it's 900AUD
> 
> 
> 
> How karthik any link I am asking for new born after lodging the application
Click to expand...




paypilnitsa said:


> Fakhar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How karthik any link I am asking for new born after lodging the application
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fakhar, i added my newborn after lodging the application last month and received acknowledgement of my newborns addition. There are no charges for adding newborns once the application has been lodged.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees/explanation-of-visa-application-charges
> check under Additional Applicant Charge and Exemptions for additional applicant charge
Click to expand...

right...once visa lodged...no issues...if not lodged the need to pay


----------



## catchpaul

*Reg Medicals*

Hi

I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa

Can someone pl let me know what is the best time to get the medical done. Should I do it rightaway before I submit the documents in immitracker or should I do it later

Regards


----------



## uetian

catchpaul said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa
> 
> Can someone pl let me know what is the best time to get the medical done. Should I do it rightaway before I submit the documents in immitracker or should I do it later
> 
> Regards


What is your occupation and how long it took starting from EOI submission?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas

catchpaul said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa
> 
> Can someone pl let me know what is the best time to get the medical done. Should I do it rightaway before I submit the documents in immitracker or should I do it later
> 
> Regards


Book an appointment and get it done immediately


----------



## catchpaul

I did book an appointment, but they are asking to bring the HAP ID. Any idea how I can get this ?

Also do I need to wait for the medical reports to be complete before I submit the lodgement ?



karthik4overseas said:


> Book an appointment and get it done immediately


----------



## uetian

Experts need your suggestions....
Can we lodge a PR 190/189 while we are on visit visa to Australia? Is it possible or we have to go back to home country prior to lodging the Visa ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

uetian said:


> Experts need your suggestions....
> Can we lodge a PR 190/189 while we are on visit visa to Australia? Is it possible or we have to go back to home country prior to lodging the Visa ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


As far as I know you can lodge the 189/190 visa onshore

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

Location

You can be in or outside Australia when you apply for the visa and when a decision is made










Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

catchpaul said:


> I did book an appointment, but they are asking to bring the HAP ID. Any idea how I can get this ?
> 
> Also do I need to wait for the medical reports to be complete before I submit the lodgement ?


Have you paid visa application fees or yet to pay ??

Plz refer this post for doing medicals before/after visa lodge

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=12073337


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

catchpaul said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa
> 
> Can someone pl let me know what is the best time to get the medical done. Should I do it rightaway before I submit the documents in immitracker or should I do it later
> 
> Regards


Opinions differ on this

I did after fee payment, I think it is good to complete the medicals within 7-10 days of visa fee payment

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul

I am in a state where I have received the approval from NSW and not yet done anything as yet. I am yet to click on the Apply Visa button in skills select and create my immiaccount

I am not able to fully understand the process of how the medicals are linked to the lodgement and hence I am trying to get this clarified before proceeding further

My preference is to ensure visa payment, document upload and medicals are all done and completed in one go. However, I am not clear on the sequence in which this needs to be done and if there are any dependencies (like waiting for medical report to be uploaded by the hospital, etc). 

Looking for some guidance on this

Regards





sultan_azam said:


> Have you paid visa application fees or yet to pay ??
> 
> Plz refer this post for doing medicals before/after visa lodge
> 
> 189 invite - How to Proceed
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammyK

Dear Forum Members,
I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017. 

My case was referred to VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit) for background check which was the main reason for this delay. 

For many of you getting a grant is a possibility to settle in a new country and give a better life to you and your family. For me, it was a battle to not to get separated from my son and I personally feel its more intense and serious fight. So don't get discouraged or demotivated, If I can patiently wait for this moment knowing the fact that negative outcome or longer wait would devastate my life, you guys surely have a good reason to wait patiently.. 

I wish good luck and speedy grant to all those who are waiting.... may god bless you all 

I have updated my signature and immitracker..


----------



## abin

Congratulations dammy

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovelythings

DammyK said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017.
> 
> My case was referred to VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit) for background check which was the main reason for this delay.
> 
> For many of you getting a grant is a possibility to settle in a new country and give a better life to you and your family. For me, it was a battle to not to get separated from my son and I personally feel its more intense and serious fight. So don't get discouraged or demotivated, If I can patiently wait for this moment knowing the fact that negative outcome or longer wait would devastate my life, you guys surely have a good reason to wait patiently..
> 
> I wish good luck and speedy grant to all those who are waiting.... may god bless you all
> 
> I have updated my signature and immitracker..


Congratulations! The Santa has given you such a special gift this Christmas


----------



## rajan.sethi

DammyK said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017.
> 
> My case was referred to VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit) for background check which was the main reason for this delay.
> 
> For many of you getting a grant is a possibility to settle in a new country and give a better life to you and your family. For me, it was a battle to not to get separated from my son and I personally feel its more intense and serious fight. So don't get discouraged or demotivated, If I can patiently wait for this moment knowing the fact that negative outcome or longer wait would devastate my life, you guys surely have a good reason to wait patiently..
> 
> I wish good luck and speedy grant to all those who are waiting.... may god bless you all
> 
> I have updated my signature and immitracker..



Congratulations DammyK, wonderful post, it gives you hope and make the wait worthwhile!! 

Congratulation once again!

Rajan


----------



## DammyK

Thank you Bro...



abin said:


> Congratulations dammy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DammyK

Thank you Bro..



rajan.sethi said:


> Congratulations DammyK, wonderful post, it gives you hope and make the wait worthwhile!!
> 
> Congratulation once again!
> 
> Rajan


----------



## DammyK

Thats right ... Thank you 



Lovelythings said:


> Congratulations! The Santa has given you such a special gift this Christmas


----------



## catchpaul

Hi All

Does anyone know what are the normal average timelines for processing the grants for 190 NSW ... I mean, what is the best case scenario ? (I guess the worst case scenario could be even a year !) 

Regards


----------



## beloved120

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know what are the normal average timelines for processing the grants for 190 NSW ... I mean, what is the best case scenario ? (I guess the worst case scenario could be even a year !)
> 
> Regards


All I know is that 190 applications has more priority than 189 ... according to DIBP website but again no one can predict the timing ...I had 189 friends who got the grant in 3 months and I have friends who got it in a year 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone know what are the normal average timelines for processing the grants for 190 NSW ... I mean, what is the best case scenario ? (I guess the worst case scenario could be even a year !)
> 
> Regards


Official information says : average processing time for both the visa types 
189 => 7-8 months
190 => 6-10 months

But in fact few people get 189 in a month itself.

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arman_munir

Hi, I've studied law ( LLB HONS AND LLM) and I am currently working as a HUMAN RESOURCE MANAGER, I just want to know will I be able to apply under subclass 190?
Kind regards.


----------



## sam2017

Hi all,
Need your advise from here on my case. I lodged 190 Subclass visa for me and my wife (No partner points) on June 6th,2017.
Since day1, No CO Contact has been made since Application Lodged. I had submitted all documents during lodgement including Medical and PCC to acheive a faster decision. Now, as I kept waiting, I added current payslip in months of Sept as I had nothing more to add and I thought it will bring my file into notice. I have stopped doing this since October since it had no clear benefit. I have also called DIBP helpline and wrote ot them on gsm.allocated mailbox but received standard response. After my application crosses 6 months timeline for 75% applications, I used Feedback section of IMMI website and received standard response that they have received my input and will forward to concerned team. Please advise how should I go about from here as I am reall concerned wht its taking so long to process my application that too without a single CO Contact or IMMI commencement email.


----------



## hemanth2k

Congratulations Dammy!

Can you please elaborate how you got the details of your case.. reference to VACCU etc? I have similar timeline as yours and no clue about the status of my case.





DammyK said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017. ..


----------



## Arji

DammyK said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017.
> 
> My case was referred to VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit) for background check which was the main reason for this delay.
> 
> For many of you getting a grant is a possibility to settle in a new country and give a better life to you and your family. For me, it was a battle to not to get separated from my son and I personally feel its more intense and serious fight. So don't get discouraged or demotivated, If I can patiently wait for this moment knowing the fact that negative outcome or longer wait would devastate my life, you guys surely have a good reason to wait patiently..
> 
> I wish good luck and speedy grant to all those who are waiting.... may god bless you all
> 
> I have updated my signature and immitracker..


Congratulations!!!
Could you please tell us what kind of queries were asked to you. I received a query on 14th December asking for secure score card of PTE, which I provided the very same day. Hoping to get a positing response soon.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## uetian

Arji said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Could you please tell us what kind of queries were asked to you. I received a query on 14th December asking for secure score card of PTE, which I provided the very same day. Hoping to get a positing response soon.
> Thanks in Advance!


Can you please elaborate a bit more about the secure PTE score card.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arji

uetian said:


> Can you please elaborate a bit more about the secure PTE score card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I have uploaded the pdf file of the score card but what they need is score card sent directly from Pearson, basically to cross verify the scores. So, you have to log in to your Pearson account and there is an option through which you can select to whom you want to send the score card. Select DIBP and done!!!


----------



## DammyK

hemanth2k said:


> Congratulations Dammy!
> 
> Can you please elaborate how you got the details of your case.. reference to VACCU etc? I have similar timeline as yours and no clue about the status of my case.


Hi Hemant,
I got the intimation when I received a letter from VACCU explaining why my case was referred to them and what is the outcome. They said there is no negative action taken on the case and it will process as normal. It was actually forwarded to my agent as normal CO communication.


----------



## DammyK

Arji said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Could you please tell us what kind of queries were asked to you. I received a query on 14th December asking for secure score card of PTE, which I provided the very same day. Hoping to get a positing response soon.
> Thanks in Advance!


Hi Arji,
The queries were regarding some missing information in form 80, then expired AU PCC, then name clarification, then AU PCC outcome not mentioned in form etc. When they finally had all communication, they referred my case to VACCU. It took around 6 months to get a reply from VACCU.. they must be running some background checks and all.


----------



## Shankappu1986

Hi Friends, 

I'm in need of some help and advise from you friends.

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points 
PTE : Yet to appear 
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa). 

Can I still apply for EOI even without appearing for PTE?

Would 10 points in PTE be sufficient to lodge the EOI or should I aim for 20 points for better chance of getting ITA ?

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code?

When was the last ITA happened for this job code? 

Many say that offshore applicants get only 489 Visa subclass only not 190 visa subclass as 190 is given to persons who are already in Onshore or whose relative are living there. is that true?

Is there any specific time or month that we need to submit our EOI? 

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards, 
Shanker


----------



## nash2050

Hi All,

I have a query i have lodged my EOI for NSW in the month of August under the category of System Adminstrator 262113 but i am still awaiting EOI invitation, could someone please let me know if it takes usually this much amount of time below are my points summary:

Age: 25
Education:15
English:20
Experience:10
SS:5

Total 75

Regards

Naresh


----------



## sharafatal

Hi Folks!

I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
CO conatc via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.

I managed Medical and polio in this time but PCC is not ready yet,in next 3 days time given by CO will be completed.
Kindly let me know what is the best way to inform them and how to gain more time. Shall i submitt medical ,polio and inform them about PCC that it is not ready yet.

Any suggestion and valueable input will be highly appreciated.

Thnx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonuplanet

*Invitation - Awaiting *

261313 - Software Engineer

ACS Skill Assessment - 25 July 2016

IELTS - 15 Nov 2016 (8, 7, 6.5, 6.5)
EOI Initially Submitted - 17 Nov 2016

PTE - 09 Nov 2017 (71,72,73,77)
EOI Last Submitted - 25 Nov 2017


Age : 30 + English : 10 + Education : 15 + Experience : 10 + State Sponsorship (NSW) : 5 = 70 Points (190)
Age : 30 + English : 10 + Education : 15 + Experience : 10 = 65 Points (189)


----------



## pranavvij

Hello Forum Leads,

As with all I wish to move to AUS (Sydney) and was looking to get some guidance around the possible timelines I can expect based on your experiences.

I have a total of 80 points i.e. 15 for experience, 25 for age, 5 for 190, 20 from PTE-A(first Attempt, score 90/90), 15 for education.

Have applied my EOI under 190 and job code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) in NSW (inspite of the job code being not available in NSW.

Please do let me know of my chances or shud I change the EOI to Victoria (Melbourne) - which is not my most preferred destination.

Thanks,
Pranav
ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## hari_it_ram

Sir,

Congrats on getting 80. You have clearly mentioned NSW does not accept 135112, then may I know the reason for going with NSW? There is no way they are going to get back or even ask you to check with other states, each and every day in PR process is like gold, I would suggest you to search for the states that are open to ICT PM and change your EOI accordingly.

As per my research in https://www.anzscosearch.com/135112

Victoria 
Northern Territory
Tasmania



pranavvij said:


> Hello Forum Leads,
> 
> As with all I wish to move to AUS (Sydney) and was looking to get some guidance around the possible timelines I can expect based on your experiences.
> 
> I have a total of 80 points i.e. 15 for experience, 25 for age, 5 for 190, 20 from PTE-A(first Attempt, score 90/90), 15 for education.
> 
> Have applied my EOI under 190 and job code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) in NSW (inspite of the job code being not available in NSW.
> 
> Please do let me know of my chances or shud I change the EOI to Victoria (Melbourne) - which is not my most preferred destination.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pranav
> ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
> EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## hari_it_ram

Do you have the proof that you have applied for PCC and its actually in processing? if yes, you can every well upload that along with a letter stating the reason for the delay and expected time to get it, CO will definitely understand it. All the best.



sharafatal said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I lodged my VISA Application on 28 october 2017.
> CO conatc via email on 5 Dec 2017 from Adelaide asking for PCC, medical and Polio and gave me 28 days to provide required information.
> 
> I managed Medical and polio in this time but PCC is not ready yet,in next 3 days time given by CO will be completed.
> Kindly let me know what is the best way to inform them and how to gain more time. Shall i submitt medical ,polio and inform them about PCC that it is not ready yet.
> 
> Any suggestion and valueable input will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hari_it_ram

Congrats DammyK, I know the pain and know how it feels now. All the best, have a great time with your son 



DammyK said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> I lodged my application on 23 Nov 2016. After a long and painful wait, answering multiple CO queries, I would like to inform that I have received my grant today on 16 Dec 2017.
> 
> My case was referred to VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit) for background check which was the main reason for this delay.
> 
> For many of you getting a grant is a possibility to settle in a new country and give a better life to you and your family. For me, it was a battle to not to get separated from my son and I personally feel its more intense and serious fight. So don't get discouraged or demotivated, If I can patiently wait for this moment knowing the fact that negative outcome or longer wait would devastate my life, you guys surely have a good reason to wait patiently..
> 
> I wish good luck and speedy grant to all those who are waiting.... may god bless you all
> 
> I have updated my signature and immitracker..


----------



## mufmurtsang

Hi all,

I would like to take the chance to thank all of you for the advice/ sharing on this forum, it makes everything a lot easier as I am applying visa 190 on my own!

please see below for my timeline:

27 November 2017 EOI lodged for Queensland SS
29 November 2017 Invitation received from Queensland SS
04 December 2017 SS Application lodged
14 December 2017 State nomination approved & received 190 invitation
21 December 2017 Visa 190 application lodged

I have uploaded all the documents except Medical (will be doing in 2 days) and Overseas (Hong Kong) police clearance. I was wondering how do I obtain a referral letter from DIBP for the clearance to be done upfront? 

Thanks heaps.


----------



## pranavvij

hari_it_ram said:


> Sir,
> 
> Congrats on getting 80. You have clearly mentioned NSW does not accept 135112, then may I know the reason for going with NSW? There is no way they are going to get back or even ask you to check with other states, each and every day in PR process is like gold, I would suggest you to search for the states that are open to ICT PM and change your EOI accordingly.
> 
> Victoria
> Northern Territory
> Tasmania


Thanks a lot Hari for replying.

It is a risk that I have taken on the basis of an advice from my consultant who studied my application and suggested the same. There were certain cases that actually had been approved in similar manner in history. Incase you strongly feel that PR process would directly reject my application, I would certainly do so. However, main reason behind this was staying in Sydney since that I have visited that place already and find it much better than Melbourne.

Reason on coming to this forum was to get opinions and replies from folks like you and other experienced people. Also, does me having 80 points help in any way for the application processing in terms of prioritization and approval etc. ?

Would be glad to know your opinion on the same.

Cheers!
Pranav
ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## hari_it_ram

When is the job code not listed on NSW website, how you they will hand you state nomination?  Absolutely unbelieve thinking from an agent, I never heard any such cases until now. 



pranavvij said:


> Thanks a lot Hari for replying.
> 
> It is a risk that I have taken on the basis of an advice from my consultant who studied my application and suggested the same. There were certain cases that actually had been approved in similar manner in history. Incase you strongly feel that PR process would directly reject my application, I would certainly do so. However, main reason behind this was staying in Sydney since that I have visited that place already and find it much better than Melbourne.
> 
> Reason on coming to this forum was to get opinions and replies from folks like you and other experienced people. Also, does me having 80 points help in any way for the application processing in terms of prioritization and approval etc. ?
> 
> Would be glad to know your opinion on the same.
> 
> Cheers!
> Pranav
> ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
> EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## pranavvij

hari_it_ram said:


> When is the job code not listed on NSW website, how you they will hand you state nomination?  Absolutely unbelieve thinking from an agent, I never heard any such cases until now.


Thanks for this advise dear Hari. However, could you in your experience let me know what kind of advantages can be expected from 80 points in application in terms of processing speed and prioritization ?

Cheers!
Pranav
ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## Lovelythings

sam2017 said:


> Hi all,
> Need your advise from here on my case. I lodged 190 Subclass visa for me and my wife (No partner points) on June 6th,2017.
> Since day1, No CO Contact has been made since Application Lodged. I had submitted all documents during lodgement including Medical and PCC to acheive a faster decision. Now, as I kept waiting, I added current payslip in months of Sept as I had nothing more to add and I thought it will bring my file into notice. I have stopped doing this since October since it had no clear benefit. I have also called DIBP helpline and wrote ot them on gsm.allocated mailbox but received standard response. After my application crosses 6 months timeline for 75% applications, I used Feedback section of IMMI website and received standard response that they have received my input and will forward to concerned team. Please advise how should I go about from here as I am reall concerned wht its taking so long to process my application that too without a single CO Contact or IMMI commencement email.


Hi Sam,

It happens the same to me. I lodged my application in Sep 2017 and the status has been "RECEIVED" since then


----------



## koalakoala

I am from HK too. May I know what is your occupation and how many points do u have? Thanks,



mufmurtsang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to take the chance to thank all of you for the advice/ sharing on this forum, it makes everything a lot easier as I am applying visa 190 on my own!
> 
> please see below for my timeline:
> 
> 27 November 2017 EOI lodged for Queensland SS
> 29 November 2017 Invitation received from Queensland SS
> 04 December 2017 SS Application lodged
> 14 December 2017 State nomination approved & received 190 invitation
> 21 December 2017 Visa 190 application lodged
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents except Medical (will be doing in 2 days) and Overseas (Hong Kong) police clearance. I was wondering how do I obtain a referral letter from DIBP for the clearance to be done upfront?
> 
> Thanks heaps.


----------



## hari_it_ram

processing speed for your EOI? 



pranavvij said:


> Thanks for this advise dear Hari. However, could you in your experience let me know what kind of advantages can be expected from 80 points in application in terms of processing speed and prioritization ?
> 
> Cheers!
> Pranav
> ANZSCO code : 135112 (ICT Project Manager) 80 points
> EOI filed : 27 Nov 2017


----------



## mufmurtsang

koalakoala said:


> I am from HK too. May I know what is your occupation and how many points do u have? Thanks,


Hi, my occupation is registered nurse and I have 55+5 points from SS.


----------



## koalakoala

mufmurtsang said:


> Hi, my occupation is registered nurse and I have 55+5 points from SS.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi friends,

Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.

I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.

During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".

Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


----------



## NB

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


Congratulations 

Check your IED and make sure that you enter Australia within the date

Cheers


----------



## abin

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


Congrats....but why is it that the grant is getting delayed by 1 or 2 years...it has happened to some other people in this forum too..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaudit24

abin said:


> Congrats....but why is it that the grant is getting delayed by 1 or 2 years...it has happened to some other people in this forum too..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Various reasons and factors affect for this. In my case, I got PIC 4020 in which they asked for justifying wrong documents produced and wrong confirmations given during employment verification checks. 

That's when I realised that each document submitted should be audited correctly. Then and then only, your grant shall be fast. For me, I didn't submit any false documents or evidence and hence won the PIC 4020 imposed on me, but there were confusions which any case officer would bound to have so for me it was easy to co-relate as I am on same career and know it well but for an outsider things should be easy to digest.

Another reason for delay can be case complexity such as multiple country PCC, multiple jobs in same career, jobs with no direct co-relation to your ANZCO code etc.

So, I believe that the journey can be long but it really depends as to how you present your documents and upload the same.


----------



## abin

gaudit24 said:


> Various reasons and factors affect for this. In my case, I got PIC 4020 in which they asked for justifying wrong documents produced and wrong confirmations given during employment verification checks.
> 
> That's when I realised that each document submitted should be audited correctly. Then and then only, your grant shall be fast. For me, I didn't submit any false documents or evidence and hence won the PIC 4020 imposed on me, but there were confusions which any case officer would bound to have so for me it was easy to co-relate as I am on same career and know it well but for an outsider things should be easy to digest.
> 
> Another reason for delay can be case complexity such as multiple country PCC, multiple jobs in same career, jobs with no direct co-relation to your ANZCO code etc.
> 
> So, I believe that the journey can be long but it really depends as to how you present your documents and upload the same.


Ok....well received....Once again congrats for the grant...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


Congrats Gaudit, I am sailing on a similar boat... received Med and PCC request again on 2nd Nov and submitted all by 14th Nov now waiting for the final mail, your message gives a lot of hope


----------



## abin

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Congrats Gaudit, I am sailing on a similar boat... received Med and PCC request again on 2nd Nov and submitted all by 14th Nov now waiting for the final mail, your message gives a lot of hope


You could have done your pcc and medical before hand and uploaded upfront thus saving time....any particular reason why you waited for the mail or is it that you had to do it again?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

abin said:


> You could have done your pcc and medical before hand and uploaded upfront thus saving time....any particular reason why you waited for the mail or is it that you had to do it again?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is the second time they have requested for it, how can I do that unless requested after 2 years of submitting my application.

No particular reason shared by them, as per the department the routine verification took time may be because I have worked in 3 different countries in last 10 years.

Regards,


----------



## gaudit24

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Congrats Gaudit, I am sailing on a similar boat... received Med and PCC request again on 2nd Nov and submitted all by 14th Nov now waiting for the final mail, your message gives a lot of hope


Thanks buddy for wishes. your grant is also on your way. Just be patient. this month you will get it for sure.


----------



## rajan.sethi

Congratulations Gaudit24 and best wishes for a new beginning of life!!!! 



gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


----------



## High Spirits

Dear Friend, 

Hope you are doing well.

Congrats on the grant, really happy for you. Wishing you best of luck always. 

Please could you answer my 2 questions:

1) Is there any specific reason for the delay as you got it after 718 days and the turnaround time as per the website is maximum 11 months?
2) You did your medical and police certificate again this may take more than 28 days, how did you deal with this?

Thank you.


----------



## hemanth2k

Hearty Congratulations G !! your patience and endurance is thoroughly tested.. it's time to fulfil your dreams.. do keep us posted your further updates.



gaudit24 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today, I have marked 718 days since my visa lodgement and today morning this counting has stopped... Because Finally The Golden Mail has Arrived. I have got 190 visa grant today for both of us.
> 
> I really want to thank each and every member on this forum who have supported us during our journey as the same was not easy. Raising from silly questions to writing serious queries, all members have replied and responded with a proper guideline.
> 
> During this 2 years journey, I really gained lot of strength from this forum. I really believe now that "There is light at end of the dark tunnel".
> 
> Thank you all. I will be posting more details needed soon. Thanks a lot to all forum members for your kind support.


----------



## pranavvij

Many congratulations dude. Loads of patience shown for a dream result. Enjoy and have a good life in Australia


----------



## grippy

How do you guys know when CO is assigned? Do you really check your status every day until it changes from Received to "In progress" or smth?


----------



## NB

grippy said:


> How do you guys know when CO is assigned? Do you really check your status every day until it changes from Received to "In progress" or smth?


What will you do with that information?

Zilch

My application moved from submitted to granted without any changes in the interim

Stop looking at your status everyday 
You will get unnecessary stress and anxiety only

You can be rest assured that someone is working on your case in the background .
It’s not consigned to the dustbin

You can anyways contact the department only when your application has been delayed beyond the processing time given in the department website which is currently 10 months

Rather look if any mail has been sent to you which you May have missed

Relax
You have done your part 
Now wait patiently for the grant or the CO to ask you for some documentation you may have missed

Cheers


----------



## grippy

Thanks for your advice and kind words! I don't check status every day, just was wondering where people get that info about CO when they put it to their signatures on this forum


----------



## hemanth2k

I source i know is the communication we receive from the CO



grippy said:


> Thanks for your advice and kind words! I don't check status every day, just was wondering where people get that info about CO when they put it to their signatures on this forum


----------



## fastfood1

sarb123 said:


> Is SD of employment create any problem
> As I have give SD for my employment
> Has anybody get grant after submitting SD for employment
> Plz share experience


please also suggest what is SD of employment? I want to know as i belongs to same occupation.


----------



## NB

fastfood1 said:


> please also suggest what is SD of employment? I want to know as i belongs to same occupation.


Half of the members here including me have given SD and gotten grants successfully 

As long as the SD contents is true and issued by a manager or team leader, there is no problem
In case of verification, th Company should confirm that it is true

Relax if you meet the above conditions 

Cheers


----------



## hemanth2k

Statutory Declaration (SD) if you are unable to obtain work reference documents from your employers



fastfood1 said:


> please also suggest what is SD of employment? I want to know as i belongs to same occupation.


----------



## gaudit24

Hi there,

Yes, there was a specific reason for the delay. Till 1 and half year I didn't knew the reason behind such delay. The application always showed as "Received" status and I was always hoping a direct grant. 2 events brought by case back on track:

1. When I wrote on their feedback forum and also used ombudsmen / IGIS. That's when within 1 month employment verification happened and thereafter 3 month's later PIC 4020 letter was given. I was in shock, but gradually after reading the letter I came to know what confusions must have been created when reviewing the file. I had submitted not a fake / false document but there were misunderstandings & some confusion during employment verification and I was sure I will win it if I respond it properly. Then I responded in detail about each and every issue raised and then they finally ask for again medicals and PCC.

2. I knew 28 days would happen for all this but I rushed everywhere, took leave from office which I had saved for this day ) to get the information within this time to get my case back on track. You can also ask for extension incase you are not able to arrange within 28 days..

Thanks for your wishes buddy.



High Spirits said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Congrats on the grant, really happy for you. Wishing you best of luck always.
> 
> Please could you answer my 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Is there any specific reason for the delay as you got it after 718 days and the turnaround time as per the website is maximum 11 months?
> 2) You did your medical and police certificate again this may take more than 28 days, how did you deal with this?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## gaudit24

hemanth2k said:


> Hearty Congratulations G !! your patience and endurance is thoroughly tested.. it's time to fulfil your dreams.. do keep us posted your further updates.


Hemanth, thanks a lot buddy. This has definitely tested my nerves out of my life. But in the end I am happy to have win 1st part of journey.

2nd part, to settle there is upcoming and I am trying to get myself prepared after this long journey.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Finally... after 2 years I got the Grant letter today, can't express much just happy for the time being and grateful to all the members here for helping and supporting with their knowledge and experience all the way....

Thanks


----------



## alizain1156

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Finally... after 2 years I got the Grant letter today, can't express much just happy for the time being and grateful to all the members here for helping and supporting with their knowledge and experience all the way....
> 
> Thanks


Wow. What caused so much delay. I remember mine came in 35 days last year

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

*Hi*



Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Finally... after 2 years I got the Grant letter today, can't express much just happy for the time being and grateful to all the members here for helping and supporting with their knowledge and experience all the way....
> 
> Thanks


HI Jaideep, congrats... I knew u would get it soon. Hopefully my grant is also on its way as I was asked to renew pcc and medicals in December


----------



## joshijaanvi

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Finally... after 2 years I got the Grant letter today, can't express much just happy for the time being and grateful to all the members here for helping and supporting with their knowledge and experience all the way....
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations. Timelines please


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

Pranav1984 said:


> HI Jaideep, congrats... I knew u would get it soon. Hopefully my grant is also on its way as I was asked to renew pcc and medicals in December


Thanks Pranav, it is a great news that you have received the Med and PCC request, you will get it this month or early next month for sure. 

Do let me know your plans after that.


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

joshijaanvi said:


> Congratulations. Timelines please


Thanks Joshijaanvi, please see my detailed timelines in the signature, broadly

EoI - 6th July 2015
Visa lodged - 26th Aug 2015
2nd Time Med and Pcc request - 2nd Nov 2017
Grant - 15th Jan 2017


----------



## rvd

Jaideepchanda1 said:


> Thanks Joshijaanvi, please see my detailed timelines in the signature, broadly
> 
> EoI - 6th July 2015
> Visa lodged - 26th Aug 2015
> 2nd Time Med and Pcc request - 2nd Nov 2017
> Grant - 15th Jan 2017


Congratulations Jaideep.. Finally after a long long long wait..


----------



## Jaideepchanda1

rvd said:


> Congratulations Jaideep.. Finally after a long long long wait..


Thanks RVD, yes long is an understatement


----------



## gordon lam

Hi everyone,

I have read some posts here and it looks like it might take a while before you are assigned with a case officer. I have a problem here since I need to provide a Hong Kong PCC and in Hong Kong , they won't issue PCC unless you have a request letter issued by any immigration departments....

Is there any way to ask the immigration to issue a request letter since I havent got my case officer yet?

Hope someone can help me with this. Thanks heaps

Gordon


----------



## NB

gordon lam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have read some posts here and it looks like it might take a while before you are assigned with a case officer. I have a problem here since I need to provide a Hong Kong PCC and in Hong Kong , they won't issue PCC unless you have a request letter issued by any immigration departments....
> 
> Is there any way to ask the immigration to issue a request letter since I havent got my case officer yet?
> 
> Hope someone can help me with this. Thanks heaps
> 
> Gordon


Try calling them up or send an email to their generic email,id

Cheers


----------



## tayyab.bashir26

Hi,
I had applied for ACT State Sponsorship in Oct 24th.
As per requirement of State Sponsorship you need a Job from Skill list to apply for the state sponsorship. 

In Oct I had that job, and I applied using that job's 2 recent payslips in Oct. 
But today (17th Jan 18) I had to leave that job due to some reasons. 

So my question is:
Q: Would my Case Officer ask for further documents as to prove if I am still working or not? 
Because if he does, then I won't have the current status of the job because I have left it now. 
My sponsorship case would be getting opened and processed in about few days time and I am not sure I would be able to find a job within that time. 

Can anyone tell me what should I do? Or do I need to have a job all the time while my sponsorship is being accessed.

Many thanks, 
Tayyab


----------



## subbu1981

*New 190 Processing Times*

Hello Everyone,

190 Processing time changed. Checked my Immiaccount just now

It is now 7 to 9 Months.

Good news for many of us like me who are waiting for the golden email.


----------



## pranavvij

subbu1981 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 190 Processing time changed. Checked my Immiaccount just now
> 
> It is now 7 to 9 Months.
> 
> Good news for many of us like me who are waiting for the golden email.


Hey Subbu, what job code did you apply under ?


----------



## subbu1981

pranavvij said:


> Hey Subbu, what job code did you apply under ?


Mechanical Engg


----------



## paypilnitsa

Got grants for me and my family on 17 January 2018. Took about 9 months for the entire process.


----------



## gordon lam

newbienz said:


> Try calling them up or send an email to their generic email,id
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the advice. I rang up the immigration today, took me 1 hour and 38 mins waiting time but I finally got an email address where i can send email to. Not a bad start.

Cheers


----------



## gordon lam

paypilnitsa said:


> Got grants for me and my family on 17 January 2018. Took about 9 months for the entire process.


Congrats!!! 9 months isnt too bad. May i ask how long it took for them to assign you a C.O.?


----------



## NB

gordon lam said:


> Thanks for the advice. I rang up the immigration today, took me 1 hour and 38 mins waiting time but I finally got an email address where i can send email to. Not a bad start.
> 
> Cheers


If it’s a generic email id , it would help other members in future if you would post it here

Cheers


----------



## paypilnitsa

gordon lam said:


> Congrats!!! 9 months isnt too bad. May i ask how long it took for them to assign you a C.O.?


I lodged my visa on 8th April 2017 and was contacted by the CO on 19th April 2017, so i would assume that i was assigned a CO within the first 11 days of lodgement.


----------



## reubensmummy

For defacto evidence I have:

Photographs of us as a family at events and on vacation and a couple just the two of us

First and last page of joint bank acc statements quarterly for 2 years

Car insurance documents in both names on 2 cars

Flight details from our vacations last 3 years

We have 4 children so birth certificates with both our names and address on it for each child.

3 electricity bills in both our names quarterly for the past 2 years also

We do not have a joint lease or mortgage as it is in my name alone.

I have screenshot some WhatsApp messages but they are just general communication when we are both in work. I.e bring home milk etc.

Is there anything else I can add to make case stronger?





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## paypilnitsa

reubensmummy said:


> For defacto evidence I have:
> 
> Photographs of us as a family at events and on vacation and a couple just the two of us
> 
> First and last page of joint bank acc statements quarterly for 2 years
> 
> Car insurance documents in both names on 2 cars
> 
> Flight details from our vacations last 3 years
> 
> We have 4 children so birth certificates with both our names and address on it for each child.
> 
> 3 electricity bills in both our names quarterly for the past 2 years also
> 
> We do not have a joint lease or mortgage as it is in my name alone.
> 
> I have screenshot some WhatsApp messages but they are just general communication when we are both in work. I.e bring home milk etc.
> 
> Is there anything else I can add to make case stronger?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think this would suffice.

I was actually asked by the CO to prove my relationship with my wife and I submitted the following: 
1. Screenshots of my facebook profile, showing pictures of me and my wife and peoples comments/likes etc. 
2. Pictures of us on our wedding, vacation, various events
3. Our own statements and from friends and family
4. Evidence of residential address e.g bank communication in my wife's name and on our address
5. Wedding ceremony videos (shared drop box link)


----------



## beloved120

reubensmummy said:


> For defacto evidence I have:
> 
> Photographs of us as a family at events and on vacation and a couple just the two of us
> 
> First and last page of joint bank acc statements quarterly for 2 years
> 
> Car insurance documents in both names on 2 cars
> 
> Flight details from our vacations last 3 years
> 
> We have 4 children so birth certificates with both our names and address on it for each child.
> 
> 3 electricity bills in both our names quarterly for the past 2 years also
> 
> We do not have a joint lease or mortgage as it is in my name alone.
> 
> I have screenshot some WhatsApp messages but they are just general communication when we are both in work. I.e bring home milk etc.
> 
> Is there anything else I can add to make case stronger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Dude ... if you are married with kids ... the marriage certificate and birth certificates are enough I guess ... evidence like the ones you mentioned are required is you don't have kids and married for short period or maybe engaged 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish

Guys, anyone has a link where it is mentioned that Indian PCC is valid for an year ? Most of the information seem to be hearsay about it. 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

jsabarish said:


> Guys, anyone has a link where it is mentioned that Indian PCC is valid for an year ? Most of the information seem to be hearsay about it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Have basic faith when senior members write something

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/Char


When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.
The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.

Cheers


----------



## jsabarish

newbienz said:


> Have basic faith when senior members write something
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/Char
> 
> 
> When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.
> The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.
> For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks buddy. 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

paypilnitsa said:


> Got grants for me and my family on 17 January 2018. Took about 9 months for the entire process.


Congratulations


----------



## subbu1981

pranavvij said:


> Hey Subbu, what job code did you apply under ?


Mechanical Engg

What about you ?


----------



## pranavvij

subbu1981 said:


> Mechanical Engg
> 
> What about you ?


I have applied under ICT Project Manager 135112


----------



## SGtoAUS18

Hi Guys,

I submitted my medicals on 13th Dec but not yet contacted by CO or any further demands. I have submitted other documents before that. 
Any guess on turn around time here? I see few applied in Nov 17 have received Direct Grants. 

Regards,
KM


----------



## NB

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my medicals on 13th Dec but not yet contacted by CO or any further demands. I have submitted other documents before that.
> Any guess on turn around time here? I see few applied in Nov 17 have received Direct Grants.
> 
> Regards,
> KM


You do yourself no service by comparing your application with someone else’s

Each case is unique and processed on its own merits

The actual processing time depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have submitted 

You have to wait patiently for the next co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## paypilnitsa

Guys, are there any other requirements that i need to look into before boarding my flight? or do I just need the visa?


----------



## roshsibi

Hi all
I have a doubt whether skill assessment could be done with consolidated and degree mark sheets or every semester mark sheets are required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

roshsibi said:


> Hi all
> I have a doubt whether skill assessment could be done with consolidated and degree mark sheets or every semester mark sheets are required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is the skills assessment agency ?

Cheers


----------



## ahmedsameh

Hi guys! 
I am waiting since Oct 2016 for grant.. End of Oct 2017 I did add a new born baby to my application and requested DIPB, through and email, for HAP number to do the medicals. I answer yet from their end. Any suggestion? could I submit a complain? and how to do that if it would help?

Thanks


----------



## Fakhar

ahmedsameh said:


> Hi guys!
> I am waiting since Oct 2016 for grant.. End of Oct 2017 I did add a new born baby to my application and requested DIPB, through and email, for HAP number to do the medicals. I answer yet from their end. Any suggestion? could I submit a complain? and how to do that if it would help?
> 
> Thanks


Write them in feedback it will work


----------



## roshsibi

Engineers association


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovelythings

ahmedsameh said:


> Hi guys!
> I am waiting since Oct 2016 for grant.. End of Oct 2017 I did add a new born baby to my application and requested DIPB, through and email, for HAP number to do the medicals. I answer yet from their end. Any suggestion? could I submit a complain? and how to do that if it would help?
> 
> Thanks


Try calling DOHA. It works


----------



## andreyx108b

Fakhar said:


> Write them in feedback it will work


I dont think contacting by feedback form is a correct approach. 

Applicant can reach out to CO again, by e-mail or calling DIBP.


----------



## austimmiacnt

ahmedsameh said:


> Hi guys!
> I am waiting since Oct 2016 for grant.. End of Oct 2017 I did add a new born baby to my application and requested DIPB, through and email, for HAP number to do the medicals. I answer yet from their end. Any suggestion? could I submit a complain? and how to do that if it would help?
> 
> Thanks




I suggest call DIBP and write them an email also. If both methods don’t work, then lodge complain. All the best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

ahmedsameh said:


> Hi guys!
> I am waiting since Oct 2016 for grant.. End of Oct 2017 I did add a new born baby to my application and requested DIPB, through and email, for HAP number to do the medicals. I answer yet from their end. Any suggestion? could I submit a complain? and how to do that if it would help?
> 
> Thanks


Make Complaint


----------



## andreyx108b

austimmiacnt said:


> I suggest call DIBP and write them an email also. If both methods don’t work, then lodge complain. All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




It would make sense to wait, as its been only 3-4! months since the applicant submitted babys docs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitesh_06_Sachdeva

Hi Experts,
I lodged my 190 visa for NSW today and uploaded all the documents including all PCC and medicals.

Any rough idea when can I expect grant.
Sorry for lame question but I need to make arrangements accordingly.


----------



## Piyushtomar

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi Experts,
> I lodged my 190 visa for NSW today and uploaded all the documents including all PCC and medicals.
> 
> Any rough idea when can I expect grant.
> Sorry for lame question but I need to make arrangements accordingly.




Same here mate! It would be great if someone could share the time frames to expect a grant after all the docs including medical and pcc have been front loaded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Jitesh_06_Sachdeva said:


> Hi Experts,
> I lodged my 190 visa for NSW today and uploaded all the documents including all PCC and medicals.
> 
> Any rough idea when can I expect grant.
> Sorry for lame question but I need to make arrangements accordingly.


Based on the data it takes 100-150 days on average for most.


----------



## st_141

I lodged my Visa for 190 NSW on 16th November 2017 as General Accountant with all documents front loaded including PCC and Medicals but I have not heard anything in my case.

I personally feel 189 is quick in giving grants although 190 is on priority list.

Good Luck Guys.
Cheers!


----------



## Piyushtomar

Well the general timing seems to be 3-6 months. Let's just wait until then. There isn't much that we can do about it.

All the best to everyone!

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

st_141 said:


> I lodged my Visa for 190 NSW on 16th November 2017 as General Accountant with all documents front loaded including PCC and Medicals but I have not heard anything in my case.
> 
> I personally feel 189 is quick in giving grants although 190 is on priority list.
> 
> Good Luck Guys.
> Cheers!




Averagesareaost identical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppaboy

Does anybody know who makes the decision to give invites for subclass 190 visa?


----------



## leo2575

Hurray !!! got my grant yesterday. :first:

Please find the details in my signature


----------



## Wait

leo2575 said:


> Hurray !!! got my grant yesterday. :first:
> 
> Please find the details in my signature




Congrats!!!!arty:


----------



## dxbdxb1

Hi, 
I have applied for v190 state nomination (263111) with 60+5 points in March 2017. I already have passed the upper limit time as per global processing time which is nine months. I already have called to 131881 and told them about the situation but till now no reply back from DIBP. 

I was reading in one forum and found the option of "online complaint and suggestion." What will you suggest? Should I lodge a complaint or better to wait? If I lodge a, complain, will it has any negative impact on my case?


----------



## rvd

dxbdxb1 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for v190 state nomination (263111) with 60+5 points in March 2017. I already have passed the upper limit time as per global processing time which is nine months. I already have called to 131881 and told them about the situation but till now no reply back from DIBP.
> 
> I was reading in one forum and found the option of "online complaint and suggestion." What will you suggest? Should I lodge a complaint or better to wait? If I lodge a, complain, will it has any negative impact on my case?


Lodging a complain/suggestion would not have any negative impact specifically after the standard processing time.

At the same time cannot not have positive result in all cases. It will make CO to review your case the result will be positive i.e. grant if all checks were completed else the wait is going to continue.

All the best.


----------



## andreyx108b

dxbdxb1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for v190 state nomination (263111) with 60+5 points in March 2017. I already have passed the upper limit time as per global processing time which is nine months. I already have called to 131881 and told them about the situation but till now no reply back from DIBP.
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading in one forum and found the option of "online complaint and suggestion." What will you suggest? Should I lodge a complaint or better to wait? If I lodge a, complain, will it has any negative impact on my case?




Did you lodge the visa or applied for state nomination? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velan

I have made a mistake while trying to generate HAP ID. I have provided incorrect data in Parent/Guardian field and submitted the form. 

Please advise what should I need to do? Can I delete my Medical record and re-do again from beginning? 

Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


----------



## Pranav1984

Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait. 

190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
Pcc and medical request on 19 dec 2017
Submitted on 2 jan 2018
Grant- 23 feb 2018


----------



## NB

Velan said:


> I have made a mistake while trying to generate HAP ID. I have provided incorrect data in Parent/Guardian field and submitted the form.
> 
> Please advise what should I need to do? Can I delete my Medical record and re-do again from beginning?
> 
> Sent from my Coolpad 3600I using Tapatalk


If the system allows you to delete the previous HAP ID and generate a new one do it.
Else abandon this Immiaccount and start afresh with a new account
I am presuming you do not have an invite as yet

Cheers


----------



## sanjay kumar

SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
AND SHOW ME
Load Previous
benisrael
online
Member
Join: Oct 2016
Posts: 157
Madurai, TN



Jan 12, 2018 · #21
kanchanup14 said:
Original Post
ACS + 261313
Age: 30
Experience : 10
Qualification : 10 (have 16 years of education but university's degree considered as diploma according to country education profile)
Ielts :10 ( L: 8, R:8 , R:7 , S: 7)


Obvious option would be to take PTE-A instead of IELTS and try to get 79+ score. This will give you an overall 70 points. Like NewbieNZ said, it's hard to find a job for your profile in rural Oz.
sanjay kumar
online
New Member
Join: Dec 2015
Posts: 41
india



less than 5 seconds ago · #22
Hi guys help me out Today I got refusal letter visa 190 can any one have any idea to win back this case. What should I do my case history is I got natural justice letter 1/5/2017. And I submitted my relevant evidences on 22/5/2017 after that no enquiry has done on my case. Today after 10 month I got refusal letter. And dibp said your documents are not enough but I submitted 20 to 30 evidence. I couldn't understand on what basis they judge my case as I am genuine person. Please help me out. It is really depressing to me.
3 / 3


----------



## sanjay kumar

Hi guys help me out Today I got refusal letter visa 190 can any one have any idea to win back this case. What should I do my case history is I got natural justice letter 1/5/2017. And I submitted my relevant evidences on 22/5/2017 after that no enquiry has done on my case. Today after 10 month I got refusal letter. And dibp said your documents are not enough but I submitted 20 to 30 evidence. I couldn't understand on what basis they judge my case as I am genuine person. Please help me out. It is really depressing to me.


----------



## NB

sanjay kumar said:


> Hi guys help me out Today I got refusal letter visa 190 can any one have any idea to win back this case. What should I do my case history is I got natural justice letter 1/5/2017. And I submitted my relevant evidences on 22/5/2017 after that no enquiry has done on my case. Today after 10 month I got refusal letter. And dibp said your documents are not enough but I submitted 20 to 30 evidence. I couldn't understand on what basis they judge my case as I am genuine person. Please help me out. It is really depressing to me.


If you are sure that you have a genuine case and you have not fabricated any documents, then you should consult an immigration lawyer
They can file an appeal and fight the case for you

But they will not come cheap

Cheers


----------



## dechahar

Visa granted:whoo:
thank you everyone for your help and good luck to anyone waiting!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandy2137

dechahar said:


> Visa granted:whoo:
> thank you everyone for your help and good luck to anyone waiting!!:fingerscrossed:


Congrats

How many days they took to grant you the visa?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## komalpatel1331

dechahar said:


> Visa granted:whoo:
> thank you everyone for your help and good luck to anyone waiting!!:fingerscrossed:


Hi,

How did you withdraw 489 FS application ? did they provide refund of the same ?


----------



## hemanth2k

Congrats Pranav, thats a very long wait. did you receive interim updates and do follow ups? 



Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> Pcc and medical request on 19 dec 2017
> Submitted on 2 jan 2018
> Grant- 23 feb 2018


----------



## joshijaanvi

Pranav1984 said:


> Hi guys, happy to inform everyone that I have received my grant along with wife and 2 kids today after a very long wait.
> 
> 190 subclass visa lodged for SA on 17 sep 2015
> Visit by officials in my office on 28 oct 2017
> Pcc and medical request on 19 dec 2017
> Submitted on 2 jan 2018
> Grant- 23 feb 2018


Congratulations Pranav!


----------



## reubensmummy

I have a question I have uploaded all documents to my visa application but don't want to do medicals until CO ask. Do i fill in health declaration now or wait until CO contact? I hit the health declaration button and it brought me to medical page I didn't fill it in yet as I'm not sure what to do

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC

reubensmummy said:


> I have a question I have uploaded all documents to my visa application but don't want to do medicals until CO ask. Do i fill in health declaration now or wait until CO contact? I hit the health declaration button and it brought me to medical page I didn't fill it in yet as I'm not sure what to do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Im sure you can go ahead and complete those details... it will give you individual HAP ID numbers, which you then give to the people doing the medicals.... but you don't have to do that until you are ready. Creating the HAP codes is fine.


----------



## AP SINGH

Hi Everyone ,
I have applied for 190 visa at NSW for business analyst at 65+5 points on 15 feb.2018.
Can anyone tell when can I expect an invitation..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b

AP SINGH said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> I have applied for 190 visa at NSW for business analyst at 65+5 points on 15 feb.2018.
> Can anyone tell when can I expect an invitation..
> Thanks in advance.




Whats the anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

My detailed timelines:

ANZSCO Code: 221214 Internal Auditors

IELTS: September 20, 2014 [L: 7, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 6.5]
ACS: March 25, 2015
EOI (190 NSW): April 10, 2015 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 0, SS: 5 = 60 points]
.
.
Waited for a year but no invitation received, so appeared IELTS again…
.
.
IELTS: April 2, 2016 [L: 8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7, S: 7]
EOI (190 NSW): April 26, 2016 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 10, SS: 5 = 70 points]
NSW Invitation Received: October 13, 2016 (I got invitation for both EOIs)

NSW Nomination Accepted: October 17, 2016 (The latest one with 70 points)

Visa Invitation: December 1, 2016

VISA Lodged: January 25, 2017

First CO Contacted for PCC, Medicals & Form 80: February 7, 2017
PCC/Medicals/Form 80 Submitted: March 4, 2017
CO Team: Adelaide
CO Name: Amanda

Second CO Contact for few employment related documents: December 14, 2017
Submitted: January 5, 2018
CO team: Adelaide
CO: Scott

Finally the Grant: March 22, 2018
IED: August 26, 2018
Grant by: Scott


----------



## rahulmalhotra21

Congrats Jaanvi; I have similar timelines; visa lodged on 31st Jan'2016; 1st CO contact around Jan 2017 and then didn't hear from them. 2nd CO contact in 2nd week of Feb'2018 for Employment documents. waiting since then. Looking at your case, I am hopeful that I will also get the grant soon!


----------



## abin

joshijaanvi said:


> My detailed timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221214 Internal Auditors
> 
> IELTS: September 20, 2014 [L: 7, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 6.5]
> ACS: March 25, 2015
> EOI (190 NSW): April 10, 2015 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 0, SS: 5 = 60 points]
> .
> .
> Waited for a year but no invitation received, so appeared IELTS again…
> .
> .
> IELTS: April 2, 2016 [L: 8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7, S: 7]
> EOI (190 NSW): April 26, 2016 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 10, SS: 5 = 70 points]
> NSW Invitation Received: October 13, 2016 (I got invitation for both EOIs)
> 
> NSW Nomination Accepted: October 17, 2016 (The latest one with 70 points)
> 
> Visa Invitation: December 1, 2016
> 
> VISA Lodged: January 25, 2017
> 
> First CO Contacted for PCC, Medicals & Form 80: February 7, 2017
> PCC/Medicals/Form 80 Submitted: March 4, 2017
> CO Team: Adelaide
> CO Name: Amanda
> 
> Second CO Contact for few employment related documents: December 14, 2017
> Submitted: January 5, 2018
> CO team: Adelaide
> CO: Scott
> 
> Finally the Grant: March 22, 2018
> IED: August 26, 2018
> Grant by: Scott


Congrats first of all....but why do they ask for certain docs after so long time....like here feb 2017 pcc and med was asked by first CO and then you get another inquiry on employment docs on Dec 2017...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

abin said:


> Congrats first of all....but why do they ask for certain docs after so long time....like here jan 2017 pcc and med was asked by first CO and then you get another inquiry on employment docs on Dec 2017...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


DIBP is unpredictable


----------



## abin

joshijaanvi said:


> DIBP is unpredictable


DIBP needs to be dissolved and a more ecfucient board needs to be established which is more transparent...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Congrats Jaanvi; I have similar timelines; visa lodged on 31st Jan'2016; 1st CO contact around Jan 2017 and then didn't hear from them. 2nd CO contact in 2nd week of Feb'2018 for Employment documents. waiting since then. Looking at your case, I am hopeful that I will also get the grant soon!


Yes dear. You will get it soon. My was 98 days from CO Contact.


----------



## hemanth2k

*Congrats !!*

Congratulations Jaanvi !!



joshijaanvi said:


> My detailed timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221214 Internal Auditors
> 
> IELTS: September 20, 2014 [L: 7, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 6.5]
> ACS: March 25, 2015
> EOI (190 NSW): April 10, 2015 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 0, SS: 5 = 60 points]
> .
> .
> Waited for a year but no invitation received, so appeared IELTS again…
> .
> .
> IELTS: April 2, 2016 [L: 8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7, S: 7]
> EOI (190 NSW): April 26, 2016 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 10, SS: 5 = 70 points]
> NSW Invitation Received: October 13, 2016 (I got invitation for both EOIs)
> 
> NSW Nomination Accepted: October 17, 2016 (The latest one with 70 points)
> 
> Visa Invitation: December 1, 2016
> 
> VISA Lodged: January 25, 2017
> 
> First CO Contacted for PCC, Medicals & Form 80: February 7, 2017
> PCC/Medicals/Form 80 Submitted: March 4, 2017
> CO Team: Adelaide
> CO Name: Amanda
> 
> Second CO Contact for few employment related documents: December 14, 2017
> Submitted: January 5, 2018
> CO team: Adelaide
> CO: Scott
> 
> Finally the Grant: March 22, 2018
> IED: August 26, 2018
> Grant by: Scott


----------



## NB

joshijaanvi said:


> My detailed timelines:
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221214 Internal Auditors
> 
> IELTS: September 20, 2014 [L: 7, R: 7, W: 6.5, S: 6.5]
> ACS: March 25, 2015
> EOI (190 NSW): April 10, 2015 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 0, SS: 5 = 60 points]
> .
> .
> Waited for a year but no invitation received, so appeared IELTS again…
> .
> .
> IELTS: April 2, 2016 [L: 8.5, R: 8.5, W: 7, S: 7]
> EOI (190 NSW): April 26, 2016 [Age: 30, Education: 15, WE: 10, English: 10, SS: 5 = 70 points]
> NSW Invitation Received: October 13, 2016 (I got invitation for both EOIs)
> 
> NSW Nomination Accepted: October 17, 2016 (The latest one with 70 points)
> 
> Visa Invitation: December 1, 2016
> 
> VISA Lodged: January 25, 2017
> 
> First CO Contacted for PCC, Medicals & Form 80: February 7, 2017
> PCC/Medicals/Form 80 Submitted: March 4, 2017
> CO Team: Adelaide
> CO Name: Amanda
> 
> Second CO Contact for few employment related documents: December 14, 2017
> Submitted: January 5, 2018
> CO team: Adelaide
> CO: Scott
> 
> Finally the Grant: March 22, 2018
> IED: August 26, 2018
> Grant by: Scott


You were not asked to give fresh PCC or medicals before grant, as I presume both would have expired by now ?

Cheers


----------



## joshijaanvi

newbienz said:


> You were not asked to give fresh PCC or medicals before grant, as I presume both would have expired by now ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, both expired in February and luckily I wasn't asked.


----------



## joshijaanvi

hemanth2k said:


> Congratulations Jaanvi !!


Thank you


----------



## NB

joshijaanvi said:


> Yes, both expired in February and luckily I wasn't asked.


Just wanted to reconfirm what I always knew that the CO has a lot of leeway in waiving off these requirements 

Cheers


----------



## Wait

joshijaanvi said:


> Yes, both expired in February and luckily I wasn't asked.


Congrats Mate.

Are you Offshore or Onshore ?


----------



## joshijaanvi

Wait said:


> Congrats Mate.
> 
> Are you Offshore or Onshore ?


Thanks I m offshore


----------



## 09raju09

Dear all , 

Glad to inform you that i recieved the golden email on 4/4/18 for myself and spouse.

Details as below

1. 190 subclass visa lodged for NSW ICT PM - 27.Aug.2017
2. Three times I have been contacted by CO for different professional docs Last one submitted on 2.Feb.2018
3. Grant- 04.April.2018

Thanks
Raju


----------



## andreyx108b

09raju09 said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> Glad to inform you that i recieved the golden email on 4/4/18 for myself and spouse.
> 
> Details as below
> 
> 1. 190 subclass visa lodged for NSW ICT PM - 27.Aug.2017
> 2. Three times I have been contacted by CO for different professional docs Last one submitted on 2.Feb.2018
> 3. Grant- 04.April.2018
> 
> Thanks
> Raju




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

Congratulations for the visa grants.... i have been offline for long


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> Congratulations for the visa grants.... i have been offline for long




Busy busy! )) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

andreyx108b said:


> Busy busy! ))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the uncertainties of life


----------



## Gooner86

09raju09 said:


> Dear all ,
> 
> Glad to inform you that i recieved the golden email on 4/4/18 for myself and spouse.
> 
> Details as below
> 
> 1. 190 subclass visa lodged for NSW ICT PM - 27.Aug.2017
> 2. Three times I have been contacted by CO for different professional docs Last one submitted on 2.Feb.2018
> 3. Grant- 04.April.2018
> 
> Thanks
> Raju


Congrats man .... ! Good to hear grants are given ...

Could be pls tell me when CO contacted u for docs... after uploading the required docs in immi account, did u write email to CO for documents attached or u just notify the department on immi account ... ?


----------



## andreyx108b

Gooner86 said:


> Congrats man .... ! Good to hear grants are given ...
> 
> 
> 
> Could be pls tell me when CO contacted u for docs... after uploading the required docs in immi account, did u write email to CO for documents attached or u just notify the department on immi account ... ?




One can notify or dont notify - no kuch difference. Docs are uploaded, you have traceable evidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91

Hi guyz,

Any Nov 2017 applicants received grant?

I lodged on 29 Nov and co contacted for medicals on 12 feb. Waiting to receive the golden news

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajan.sethi

Hello Everyone!

I am happy to inform you all that I've finally received my Grant! 

I would also like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and grant updates. It helped me a great deal to get through the difficult waiting period. 

I am sharing here below my timeline as well; 

ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age- 30 points
PTE - Superior - 20 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
Total - 80 Points
EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
CO 2nd Contact 12th Jan, 2018 (Requested for additional documents) submitted on 15th Jan, 2018
DIBP Team Office Visit for Employment verification - 15th Feb, 2018
CO 3rd Contact 5th Mar, 2018 (Requested for fresh PCC)
PCC submitted on 7th Mar, 2018.
Grant - 10th April 2018

My best wishes to everyone who are still waiting, hope you all receive the golden letter soon. 

Thank you all once again.

Rajan


----------



## abin

rajan.sethi said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I've finally received my Grant!
> 
> I would also like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and grant updates. It helped me a great deal to get through the difficult waiting period.
> 
> I am sharing here below my timeline as well;
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age- 30 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
> State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
> Total - 80 Points
> EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
> SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
> Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
> CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
> Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
> CO 2nd Contact 12th Jan, 2018 (Requested for additional documents) submitted on 15th Jan, 2018
> DIBP Team Office Visit for Employment verification - 15th Feb, 2018
> CO 3rd Contact 5th Mar, 2018 (Requested for fresh PCC)
> PCC submitted on 7th Mar, 2018.
> Grant - 10th April 2018
> 
> My best wishes to everyone who are still waiting, hope you all receive the golden letter soon.
> 
> Thank you all once again.
> 
> Rajan


Congrats buddy...May I know what we're the additional documents they asked from you...it will be great help 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120

rajan.sethi said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I've finally received my Grant!
> 
> I would also like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and grant updates. It helped me a great deal to get through the difficult waiting period.
> 
> I am sharing here below my timeline as well;
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age- 30 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
> State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
> Total - 80 Points
> EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
> SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
> Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
> CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
> Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
> CO 2nd Contact 12th Jan, 2018 (Requested for additional documents) submitted on 15th Jan, 2018
> DIBP Team Office Visit for Employment verification - 15th Feb, 2018
> CO 3rd Contact 5th Mar, 2018 (Requested for fresh PCC)
> PCC submitted on 7th Mar, 2018.
> Grant - 10th April 2018
> 
> My best wishes to everyone who are still waiting, hope you all receive the golden letter soon.
> 
> Thank you all once again.
> 
> Rajan




Bro congrats first of all ... why there is a huge gap? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedsameh

Hi Guys!

I need your opinion one more time..
I am still waiting since Oct 2017 (Lodgement date); since that date I got contacted by DIPB on the following dates:

Nov 2016: requesting Medicals, police clearance, Form 1221, etc

Oct 2017: additional baby born 

Feb 2018: requesting new police clearance for myself and my wife

Mar 2018: requesting clarification for two points in my documents (typo in a name mentioned in my son's passport and the other point was my wide's PCC name was only first and family names)

I sent them an email early Mar 2018, requesting clarification about my case, but no direct answer - within two days, they sent an email requesting additional information. 

In their recent contact email, they mention that I need to provide the documents soon so that I will not be delayed till May 2018 (medical will expire and new ones shall be conducted)

Any suggestions from the experts?


----------



## jamichaitanya

*Query regarding state sponsorship*

HI All,

I have lodged EOI for NSW state sponsorship.

However could you please help me understanding below query.

1. Do I need to submit an NSW application before my EOI pickup or in parallel to my EOI??

2. Do I need to submit an NSW application only after EOI Pickup??


Thanks.


----------



## Oldsoul

abin said:


> rajan.sethi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I've finally received my Grant!
> 
> I would also like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and grant updates. It helped me a great deal to get through the difficult waiting period.
> 
> I am sharing here below my timeline as well;
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age- 30 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
> State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
> Total - 80 Points
> EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
> SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
> Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
> CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
> Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
> CO 2nd Contact 12th Jan, 2018 (Requested for additional documents) submitted on 15th Jan, 2018
> DIBP Team Office Visit for Employment verification - 15th Feb, 2018
> CO 3rd Contact 5th Mar, 2018 (Requested for fresh PCC)
> PCC submitted on 7th Mar, 2018.
> Grant - 10th April 2018
> 
> My best wishes to everyone who are still waiting, hope you all receive the golden letter soon.
> 
> Thank you all once again.
> 
> Rajan
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy...May I know what we're the additional documents they asked from you...it will be great help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hey congratulations! So nearly a year between first CO contact and second? Wow thats a long wait.....Any particular reason?


----------



## vkbaghel

rajan.sethi said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am happy to inform you all that I've finally received my Grant!
> 
> I would also like to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and grant updates. It helped me a great deal to get through the difficult waiting period.
> 
> I am sharing here below my timeline as well;
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
> Age- 30 points
> PTE - Superior - 20 Points
> Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
> Positive skill assessment- 21st Sep, 2016 - 10 Points
> State/Territory Nomination - 5 Points
> Total - 80 Points
> EOI submitted (SA 190) - 15th Nov, 2016
> SA Invite - 12th Dec, 2016
> Visa Lodge : 07th Feb, 2017
> Documents upload all : 07th Feb, 2017
> CO contact : 16th Feb, 2017 (Medical and additional documents requested)
> Medical & Additional Documents Submitted - 28th Feb, 2017
> CO 2nd Contact 12th Jan, 2018 (Requested for additional documents) submitted on 15th Jan, 2018
> DIBP Team Office Visit for Employment verification - 15th Feb, 2018
> CO 3rd Contact 5th Mar, 2018 (Requested for fresh PCC)
> PCC submitted on 7th Mar, 2018.
> Grant - 10th April 2018
> 
> My best wishes to everyone who are still waiting, hope you all receive the golden letter soon.
> 
> Thank you all once again.
> 
> Rajan


DIBP visited your office? Is your office in India?

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gooner86

*Medical Expire Time*

Can anyone tell me in how much time medical gets expired ?


----------



## sultan_azam

Gooner86 said:


> Can anyone tell me in how much time medical gets expired ?


as far as i remember medicals are valid for one year


----------



## sawtinnmaung

Gooner86 said:


> Can anyone tell me in how much time medical gets expired ?


1 year


----------



## Gooner86

I hope so all will be done before expiring of my Medical ... Dont know why VIC are not giving 489 Visas ...


----------



## ozana

*Tasmania state nomination*

I have started studying at Utas in a 2 years duration course. My spouse is in Sydney at the moment where he already is working. He has been trying hard to find jobs in Tasmania but is unable to find one. I am currently working part time in Tasmania and my son is studying in primary school in Tasmania. My husband needs to support us financially that is why he is continuing to work in Sydney. I would like to know that when I apply for 190 state nomination or 489 visa, will me along with my spouse and son, be eligible for 190 or 489 visa? Thank you.


----------



## sultan_azam

ozana said:


> I have started studying at Utas in a 2 years duration course. My spouse is in Sydney at the moment where he already is working. He has been trying hard to find jobs in Tasmania but is unable to find one. I am currently working part time in Tasmania and my son is studying in primary school in Tasmania. My husband needs to support us financially that is why he is continuing to work in Sydney. I would like to know that when I apply for 190 state nomination or 489 visa, will me along with my spouse and son, be eligible for 190 or 489 visa? Thank you.


i think the primary applicant needs to fulfill the eligibility criteria for nomination,


----------



## Diligence

sultan_azam said:


> i think the primary applicant needs to fulfill the eligibility criteria for nomination,


If u are the primary applicant and if u fulfill the requirements for a 190 or 489 visa your spouse and child will be secondary applicants so they will get the visa as you will be getting one as a primary applicant.He can continue staying in Sydney as of now but if u get 489 visa he will have to come and stay in Tasmania for two years.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ozana

Diligence said:


> If u are the primary applicant and if u fulfill the requirements for a 190 or 489 visa your spouse and child will be secondary applicants so they will get the visa as you will be getting one as a primary applicant.He can continue staying in Sydney as of now but if u get 489 visa he will have to come and stay in Tasmania for two years.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I just received a reply from Tas government irt the same query-
**The requirement for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) or Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489 nomination applicant and their dependants to be living in Tasmania is a minimum requirement for Tasmanian State nomination under Category 1 – Tasmanian Graduate.
If you do not meet the minimum requirements, it is unlikely that you will be nominated.**

Looks like it will be a difficult journey ahead


----------



## Diligence

ozana said:


> I just received a reply from Tas government irt the same query-
> **The requirement for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) or Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489 nomination applicant and their dependants to be living in Tasmania is a minimum requirement for Tasmanian State nomination under Category 1 – Tasmanian Graduate.
> If you do not meet the minimum requirements, it is unlikely that you will be nominated.**
> 
> Looks like it will be a difficult journey ahead


That means they are becoming very strict about this requirement now.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam

ozana said:


> I just received a reply from Tas government irt the same query-
> **The requirement for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) or Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489 nomination applicant and their dependants to be living in Tasmania is a minimum requirement for Tasmanian State nomination under Category 1 – Tasmanian Graduate.
> If you do not meet the minimum requirements, it is unlikely that you will be nominated.**
> 
> Looks like it will be a difficult journey ahead


there should have been some relaxation for dependents, anyway we have to abide by the rules and eligibility requirements


----------



## rajesh_d

ozana said:


> I just received a reply from Tas government irt the same query-
> **The requirement for a Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) or Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489 nomination applicant and their dependants to be living in Tasmania is a minimum requirement for Tasmanian State nomination under Category 1 – Tasmanian Graduate.
> If you do not meet the minimum requirements, it is unlikely that you will be nominated.**
> 
> Looks like it will be a difficult journey ahead


Believe me, this is a standard response and don't lose your hope. When you are already living in Tasmania and when your child is studying there, they do recognize that and I'm quite confident that they will support your case. Please ensure to provide enough evidences such as your lease agreement, school admission letter, etc. Believe me, Australian authorities are really kind and I'm quite positive that your case will be successful. My best wishes to you!


----------



## andreyx108b

sultan_azam said:


> as far as i remember medicals are valid for one year




That’s right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozana

rajesh_d said:


> Believe me, this is a standard response and don't lose your hope. When you are already living in Tasmania and when your child is studying there, they do recognize that and I'm quite confident that they will support your case. Please ensure to provide enough evidences such as your lease agreement, school admission letter, etc. Believe me, Australian authorities are really kind and I'm quite positive that your case will be successful. My best wishes to you!


Thank you so much for your encouraging words


----------



## pranavvij

*190 VISA 135112 - Victoria Invite Rejected*

Dear all,

I applied for 190 VISA under job code ICT Project Manager (135112) with 80 points (75 pure and 5 state sponsorship points). Go the preinvite call on 5 March and filed my request in VICTORIA on Mar 16. Unfortunately, Victoria has rejected my invite citing reasons that my profile does not match their requirements. I have full ACS assessment and 20 points with a 90 out of 90 score in PTE.

Please help with your opinion on the available options at hand :

1. Apply for 190 - 135112 in Northern Territory since that is the only other state which has this job code open. Only city in Northern Territory is Darwin. It has low population and is really far from southern australia
2. Reapply for ACS assessment under a different job code like Software Engineer (which is closest to my profile and which is how I started my career) under the 189 scheme

My EOI status in Skill select still shows "SUBMITTED" which I wonder why. I have one invite in my "Correspondence" list.

Another query, being rejected from VICTORIA - what does this mean ? Will this have a negative impact on any type of VISA I apply ? Shall I go ahead with 190 in NT or 189 attempt ?

Thanks a lot for nay sort of responses on this one.

Cheers!
Pranav


----------



## andreyx108b

pranavvij said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> I applied for 190 VISA under job code ICT Project Manager (135112) with 80 points (75 pure and 5 state sponsorship points). Go the preinvite call on 5 March and filed my request in VICTORIA on Mar 16. Unfortunately, Victoria has rejected my invite citing reasons that my profile does not match their requirements. I have full ACS assessment and 20 points with a 90 out of 90 score in PTE.
> 
> 
> 
> Please help with your opinion on the available options at hand :
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Apply for 190 - 135112 in Northern Territory since that is the only other state which has this job code open. Only city in Northern Territory is Darwin. It has low population and is really far from southern australia
> 
> 2. Reapply for ACS assessment under a different job code like Software Engineer (which is closest to my profile and which is how I started my career) under the 189 scheme
> 
> 
> 
> My EOI status in Skill select still shows "SUBMITTED" which I wonder why. I have one invite in my "Correspondence" list.
> 
> 
> 
> Another query, being rejected from VICTORIA - what does this mean ? Will this have a negative impact on any type of VISA I apply ? Shall I go ahead with 190 in NT or 189 attempt ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for nay sort of responses on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Pranav




You have not been invited so it’s submitted.

Sc189 26131* is only option if you have 70-80 points as of now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pranavvij

andreyx108b said:


> You have not been invited so it’s submitted.
> 
> Sc189 26131* is only option if you have 70-80 points as of now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, trying for the same. I got myself assessed from ACS with JD form my previous three companies for ICT Project Manager. If I arrange for new JDs which are more relevant for Software Engineer, will it have any impact on my ACS assessment.


----------



## andreyx108b

pranavvij said:


> Thanks, trying for the same. I got myself assessed from ACS with JD form my previous three companies for ICT Project Manager. If I arrange for new JDs which are more relevant for Software Engineer, will it have any impact on my ACS assessment.




There are many applicants who are assessed under 2 different anzscos... it seems to be ok, if indeed you had been doing the job as per anzsco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmedsameh

Finally! after 18 months of waiting, I received today a grant email for myself and my family! 

The trouble is the "Initial Entry Date" >> I have only (10) days to enter Australia !! that "might" be because of my medicals going to expire on that date
But as you may expect, 10-days are not enough since kids are in schools and the year will end only by the end of June!!

I did read another thread about the Facilitation letter/waiver. 

Any suggestions help with recent information about this case?


Thanks guys


----------



## sultan_azam

ahmedsameh said:


> Finally! after 18 months of waiting, I received today a grant email for myself and my family!
> 
> The trouble is the "Initial Entry Date" >> I have only (10) days to enter Australia !! that "might" be because of my medicals going to expire on that date
> But as you may expect, 10-days are not enough since kids are in schools and the year will end only by the end of June!!
> 
> I did read another thread about the Facilitation letter/waiver.
> 
> Any suggestions help with recent information about this case?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Congratulations for the visa

I have sent a PM

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulmalhotra21

Guys,

Delighted to inform you that I have finally got my 190 Grant from South Australia today morning after waiting for around 17 months. I applied under 131112 to South Australia and paid visa fees on 31st Dec'2016. 

They are moving slow but moving which is good news. My wait has finally come to an end and wish that it happens for everyone soon.

All the best and thanks for your replies whenever I asked for them!

Rahul


----------



## hunk

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Delighted to inform you that I have finally got my 190 Grant from South Australia today morning after waiting for around 17 months. I applied under 131112 to South Australia and paid visa fees on 31st Dec'2016.
> 
> They are moving slow but moving which is good news. My wait has finally come to an end and wish that it happens for everyone soon.
> 
> All the best and thanks for your replies whenever I asked for them!
> 
> Rahul


share your profile


----------



## Shankappu1986

Hello everyone,

I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa).

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code in the current trend ?

In my ACS results only of the experience was mentioned as *-*Not Professional ICT Level Experience. So while filing the EOI should say that this work experience is not related to my job code or shall I still claim points for the same by clicking yes. As this increases my point to 75 if I say yes.

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## Shankappu1986

Hi friends

I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.

Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.

Please let me know my chances for getting an invite.

Regards,

Shanker Kumar


----------



## Ind2ozdream

Shankappu1986 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.
> 
> Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
> I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.
> 
> Please let me know my chances for getting an invite.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Shanker Kumar


Each state has a different policy, please read their guidelines closely and apply individually with a different EOI for each state.


----------



## Shankappu1986

Thanks for yr reply what difference does it make ?? Will the information requested be different for each state?


----------



## Ind2ozdream

Shankappu1986 said:


> Thanks for yr reply what difference does it make ?? Will the information requested be different for each state?


Yes, most will want to see your commitment towards their state. They will not even look at your EOI if “any” is chosen. 
Some don’t nominate for all ANZCO codes.
Each state has a different format. I know ACT has to be applied for with a 300 $ fee. Read that NSW and VIC will pre invite. 
Some have job offer requirements


----------



## Vicky Shah

Is there any who applied for victorian SS with job offer letter at his own. Please reply me.


----------



## Syed Umair

Anybody going to attempt PTE in Dubai in last week of December?


----------



## AG5

*Hello J and J- Similar Case*



J and J said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Bothering you, as somebody might have come across such a situation ......
> Had applied for the Advisory from Vetassess, for the occupation of 133111[(CPM), have my own consultancy in Construction management and design], and got a bit difficult response......
> 
> In the reply, it doubts my personal Time being spent in Design tasks (although, Ive' submitted with them an "Organisational chart", as well as "roles and responsibilities", mentioning my role as CPM), so How can I prove my claims....
> 
> Secondly, it mentions that providing Registration nos. with some Govt. authorities or Accreditation agency shall support your claim, whereas, Here in India, we don't require any Regn. with any Govt agency for a Consultancy firm (have submitted an undertaking by my CA regarding this, already)...... neither do we have any CPM Accreditation Organisation here.
> 
> Thirdly, they opine that Management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to Project builder occupation.....
> 
> 
> So out of ideas about "How to go about it" ?
> 
> Please enlighten !
> 
> Here's the exact script in the Conclusion Section by them :
> 
> "Many of the tasks listed above may be somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation, however, it is noted on the company website, that -(name of my Firm), provides a range of services including: construction management, architecture and interior design. A skill assessment in this instance would involve an analysis of the proportion of time generally devoted to the performance of activities that are focused on construction project management as opposed to architectural services or interior design. Time spent providing purely architectural or interior design services is not able to be positively assessed against the occupation of Construction Project Manager. Additionally, please note the management of interior design fit-out construction is more relevant to the tasks listed for the occupation of Project Builder than Construction Project Manager."
> 
> Any insights by Seniors ?
> 
> Kindly help me decipher the Outcome, shall be Obliged ( with a Capital O)......


Hi,

J and J, read through all your posts and I am in a similar position as you were a few years back. I am an architect (2003 batch) and did Masters in CPM from UNSW in 2009. After working as an employee for 5 years in two organisations (fit out manager 1 year and 2.5 years as Planning Manager) i started my firm specialising in Interior Design and Fit out Project management. Am contemplating to migrate for better family prospects.

Please let me know the outcome of your assessment and the documents provided by you. 

Thanks.


----------



## alice rx

*hi*



Chints22 said:


> I'm a silent member in the group ... But with God's grace I got my visa on 10/10/2016 ...
> And all the best for all friends who are eager long waiting for their visa .
> 
> 
> 
> 311215- pharmacy technician
> State sponsorship - 01-08-2016
> Visa file - 13-09-2016
> Medical - 04-10-2016
> Grant - 10-10-2016


hi..can you leave ur email ID on this : <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
thanks


----------

